# Your New Dooney: A mini reveal thread!



## MaryBel

Got something new to share? Don't necessarily want to create your own reveal thread?  Post your Dooney buys, gifts, and goodies here!  

 Big buys or small, let's see them all!


----------



## MaryBel

I copied this from the coach forum. It's an awesome idea!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!







One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.


 
MB I really like the color -sorry it is not love


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.



How disappointing  I'm sorry she's a dud


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB I really like the color -sorry it is not love





Gilmoregirl said:


> How disappointing  I'm sorry she's a dud



Thanks, y'all.   On to the next!!


----------



## tlo

I'm sorry honey!  She's pretty to look at but I can't stand a puddly mess!!!

NEXT!!!!


----------



## Springer

I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.


----------



## Springer

Cannot believe I have 3 nice wallets at one time! These will last me for many years! And a designated coin case! So excited.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great looking haul, Springer!!      Congrats and enjoy your new loot.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Cannot believe I have 3 nice wallets at one time! These will last me for many years! And a designated coin case! So excited.
> 
> View attachment 2739959
> 
> View attachment 2739960



Love the multi wallets! When does the drawstring arrive?


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.



I am sorry your handbag did not work out. I do see what you are talking about in regards to the different shades.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking haul, Springer!!      Congrats and enjoy your new loot.



Thank you! I feel like I have a mother load!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.





So sorry she was not love!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Love the multi wallets! When does the drawstring arrive?



Thank you! 

The drawstring is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. That will be the last. I thought man was going to bust a coronary when he saw the two boxes on the porch today. We had to have a talk and came to an understanding. A fair understanding. I have enough for now and need to lay off. I agree and am happy with the massive bounty I have accrued. Until my time comes again, I will live vicariously through your all's purchases!

The only thing that stinks like a wild hog is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953



Love all of your finds, the violet is a beautiful color


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953





Springer said:


> Cannot believe I have 3 nice wallets at one time! These will last me for many years! And a designated coin case! So excited.
> 
> View attachment 2739959
> 
> View attachment 2739960





Love Ms Clayton and love the wallets and coin case! I need that patent one pronto!


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.


 
Too bad something this pretty is a dud.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953


 
Even violet Clayton's look like "Mr."'s (that punctuation really confused me) I really want one of those cute little coin cases.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> Cannot believe I have 3 nice wallets at one time! These will last me for many years! And a designated coin case! So excited.
> 
> View attachment 2739959
> 
> View attachment 2739960


 
Nice, i like all 3.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LOVE LOVE LOVE that Mr C Springer!!!!!!


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The drawstring is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. That will be the last. I thought man was going to bust a coronary when he saw the two boxes on the porch today. We had to have a talk and came to an understanding. A fair understanding. I have enough for now and need to lay off. I agree and am happy with the massive bounty I have accrued. Until my time comes again, I will live vicariously through your all's purchases!
> 
> The only thing that stinks like *a wild hog* is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.


 
Girl, you better tell him about that bacon that's already frying in the pan. I don't know  a man that can resist bacon!


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> Girl, you better tell him about that bacon that's already frying in the pan. I don't know  a man that can resist bacon!



LOL. I want you to know that I will be using that phrase from now on! That's awesome! 

However in regards to said bacon, my technique I use to get through stressful situations is to be an ostrich. I will have my head in the sand, pretending all is well until all hell breaks loose then I make a break for it. In other words, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953



Congrats Springer!!  Great haul and Ms C is gorgeous!!!


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> LOL. I want you to know that I will be using that phrase from now on! That's awesome!
> 
> However in regards to said bacon, my technique I use to get through stressful situations is to be an ostrich. I will have my head in the sand, pretending all is well until all hell breaks loose then I make a break for it. In other words, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


 
LOL, I don't blame you one bit!


----------



## Vicmarie

Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !






It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/



I am so jealous of that pink dillen style of satchel! It's gorgeous! 

As far as the drying, I can see a little of of what you speak of on the handle in one of the pictures. I know how difficult it is to capture the details you want to show. As far as the leather conditioner type and if you should apply to the dillen, I will leave to more knowledgable persons because I'm not sure when it comes to the dillen. I just know I use Apple conditioner on my Florentines.


----------



## Vicmarie

Yup....I have some conditioner I use on my flos too... I would only put it on the tan trim because that's where it's dry . 

But as far as the rest if the bag goes...she's so pretty  it's pink...but I've convinced myself it's a "fall" pink lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> The only thing that stinks like a wild hog is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.



   Springer, you must be from the south, GF.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/



Glad your bag finally arrived!   She's a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.   On to the next!!




That's how you do it... Pack her up and keep it moving!!! &#128513;&#128513;

I love that color! The perfect alternative to Natural. Sorry you didn't fall in love! &#128533;


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/



Congrats Vic!!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/




The bag is gorgeous! Congrats!
I know what you mean about the dryness. I've seen bags like that at the outlet, so maybe that's the way she got it and didn't even know that's not the way it is supposed to be. I don't see why conditioner on the trim would be bad. You can try on a very small section and see how it goes.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Springer, you must be from the south, GF.



Yes mam you are correct! Upper part of the south but indeed the south.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE that Mr C Springer!!!!!!



Thank you! I must say even though the large flo is my favorite style, it's nice having a style in something different for a change.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The drawstring is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. That will be the last. I thought man was going to bust a coronary when he saw the two boxes on the porch today. We had to have a talk and came to an understanding. A fair understanding. I have enough for now and need to lay off. I agree and am happy with the massive bounty I have accrued. Until my time comes again, I will live vicariously through your all's purchases!
> 
> The only thing that stinks like a wild hog is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.



So, you had the talk &#128553;... and ... you didn't 'fess up about the drawstring&#128542;.

Now is probably the time to start ... twerking for the man!


----------



## Springer

I thank everyone for their kind compliments on my wallets and Mr. C! I am already switched over into Mr. C. I was going to save him and use him once the colder weather came but I am itching to use him now. I am just save Sir Salmon for the cold weather.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> So, you had the talk &#128553;... and ... you didn't 'fess up about the drawstring&#128542;.
> 
> Now is probably the time to start ... twerking for the man!



If I could twerk I promise you I would. I would do the most irresistible twerk ever witnessed. But everything that should be in my booty is in my belly and it's makes for a hilarious spectacle when I try.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/


She is nicccccccce


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953




Wowzie, wow!!! Mr. Clayton is gorgeous. Did you get it from outlet order at 65 off??? I want one now! Geesh!!! I need to stop spending BUT...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Thank you! I must say even though the large flo is my favorite style, it's nice having a style in something different for a change.


You mking me rethink him


----------



## lovethatduck

springer said:


> if i could twerk i promise you i would. I would do the most irresistible twerk ever witnessed. But everything that should be in my booty is in my belly and it's makes for a hilarious spectacle when i try.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I thank everyone for their kind compliments on my wallets and Mr. C! I am already switched over into Mr. C. I was going to save him and use him once the colder weather came but I am itching to use him now. I am just save Sir Salmon for the cold weather.




I'm glad you decided to use him now. He's definitely gonna get lots of attention. Don't leave Mr. Salmon sitting to long. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I copied this from the coach forum. It's an awesome idea!




Great idea!  I see this thread on Coach and LV too.  Thanks for starting it here!



MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.




One down, many, many more to go! I'm sorry she didn't work but she just frees up real estate in your closet for one you will love.  I can see what you mean about the two colors.



Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953




What a BEAUTIFUL haul S!  Congrats on Clayton and your wallets! 



Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/




Once I looked at the right part I kind of saw what you were talking about.  She's a beauty!  But my eye goes straight to the smallest flaw on my bags, so I understand if the dryness bothers you.  I hope you are able to condition the leather and you love carrying her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you! I must say even though the large flo is my favorite style, it's nice having a style in something different for a change.




That's how I feel too!! Such a different feeling from the Flo but I love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/




Oh, that's an easy fix... Conditioner! My Orange Chelsea came like that from the warehouse and I just conditioned it and wa-la... Perfect!!! Let is know how she turns out. She's beautiful though. I love the contrasting honey trim. 

Do you use Apple conditioner?


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wowzie, wow!!! Mr. Clayton is gorgeous. Did you get it from outlet order at 65 off??? I want one now! Geesh!!! I need to stop spending BUT...



Thank you! And I love your clayton very much so as well! We both hit it good with the Clayton's. Glad I gave this style a chance. 

Yes I called outlet and ordered. I forget if the violet was 60 or 65% off. It was $177. What a steal! Seriously, a bag of this quality for that. What are they usually, $428?


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Afternoon All,

She arrived a few minutes ago.

I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.

I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.

The color is great and so is the size.

Thanks for letting me share.

CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.


----------



## Springer

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.



Oh I love the orange! Congratulations! This has been the day of the Clayton! I am already switched into mine and just waiting for somewhere to go because I want to carry him.


----------



## MaryBel

Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!


----------



## MaryBel

I think she will go perfect with my new booties


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



Congrats! She is TDF! 

I too have noticed that about my teal. It is not near as soft as any of my others.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.




Love Clayton! Been thinking about getting this one. Is the orange too bright?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Thank you! And I love your clayton very much so as well! We both hit it good with the Clayton's. Glad I gave this style a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I called outlet and ordered. I forget if the violet was 60 or 65% off. It was $177. What a steal! Seriously, a bag of this quality for that. What are they usually, $428?




Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, we hit the jackpot with these. And yes, they are regularly $428. That's crazy that they were discounted so much. 

$177??? Humm... I paid 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A deeper discount must have been given for the Ocean because it's not as fancy/seasonal as the Violet?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, we hit the jackpot with these. And yes, they are regularly $428. That's crazy that they were discounted so much.
> 
> $177??? Humm... I paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740092
> 
> A deeper discount must have been given for the Ocean because it's not as fancy/seasonal as the Violet?





I think violet is only 60% off. Ocean is 65%


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!




Wow!! I LOOOVE the Crimson. Such a beautiful color. She still looks good even with the wrinkling. I don't even worry about textures anymore.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Congrats! She is TDF!
> 
> I too have noticed that about my teal. It is not near as soft as any of my others.





Thanks springer! 
Well, you know, maybe is a good thing. Maybe they will be better for the winter weather.


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Love Clayton! Been thinking about getting this one. Is the orange too bright?



No, not to me. It is perfect going right into fall.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.



It's GORGEOUS!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Congrats! She is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> I too have noticed that about my teal. It is not near as soft as any of my others.




My Moss is the same way... Still stiff even after carrying her a few times. My Ocean and Salmon is soft as butter.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



TWINS!!  Congrats MB!!  It is so pretty and a perfect match to your boots!!  It will soften with wear.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.


Omg. That is sexy. You are very welcome. Here to help


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.




Oh my!!! Oh my... That orange is beautiful!!! Such a beautiful bag. 

After seeing all your reveals and getting the Clayton myself, I have a new found love for Mrs. Clay. Black, Natural and Violet are on my list. I think I love this style just as much or more than the Flo Satchels. Whew... That was tough to say!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I think she will go perfect with my new booties





MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



Lovvvvvely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, we hit the jackpot with these. And yes, they are regularly $428. That's crazy that they were discounted so much.
> 
> $177??? Humm... I paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740092
> 
> A deeper discount must have been given for the Ocean because it's not as fancy/seasonal as the Violet?


Yes. But violet is 60 off. Ocean 65


----------



## macde90

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!


 
What a beauty. What size is she?


----------



## macde90

marybel said:


> i think she will go perfect with my new booties


 
oooooo...aaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. But violet is 60 off. Ocean 65




Ahhh ok!! Ty gf. What about orange?


----------



## macde90

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.


 
What a beauty. Is that a winter orange?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. That is sexy. You are very welcome. Here to help



I know. I love it. Will be using it soon.

Now waiting for the much anticipated Florentine Satchel in Ocean blue. 

I'm going to MD soon, so I'm planning a trip to outlet in Leesburg hoping to buy a Dillen medium satchel in Taupe. TPTB's video are the best and I kept buying the same handbags she has purchased.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.





MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



Gorgeous bags, ladies!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> I know. I love it. Will be using it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Now waiting for the much anticipated Florentine Satchel in Ocean blue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to MD soon, so I'm planning a trip to outlet in Leesburg hoping to buy a Dillen medium satchel in Taupe. TPTB's video are the best and I kept buying the same handbags she has purchased.




Awww... Thank you girlfriend!! I'm sooo glad to be an enabler! Now I just need Peter Dooney to read this comment, so I can get some free bags or at least a picture in a magazine or video... Something!! Me and CfC need perks for advertising. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Peeeeeeter???? Where are you baby?? Lol


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> TWINS!!  Congrats MB!!  It is so pretty and a perfect match to your boots!!  It will soften with wear.




Thanks T!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvvely




Thanks GF!



macde90 said:


> What a beauty. What size is she?





She's the regular size (the biggest size)



macde90 said:


> oooooo...aaahhhhh!!!!





Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pcantannedbty said:


> ahhh ok!! Ty gf. What about orange?


65


----------



## jenn805

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/



Super cute


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, we hit the jackpot with these. And yes, they are regularly $428. That's crazy that they were discounted so much.
> 
> $177??? Humm... I paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740092
> 
> A deeper discount must have been given for the Ocean because it's not as fancy/seasonal as the Violet?



Dat price.........

That might be it. My reg ocean flo was $139 while my reg violet fl was $159? 

I think ocean is my fav color.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> I think she will go perfect with my new booties



These are so cute


----------



## tejas

Here's my new pebbled leather zip zip satchel in forest.  I ordered this from Macy's last week.  I love the color and size.  It will be a great everyday bag for fall.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tejas said:


> Here's my new pebbled leather zip zip satchel in forest.  I ordered this from Macy's last week.  I love the color and size.  It will be a great everyday bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740152


Congrats


----------



## tejas

Thanks crazyforcoach09!


----------



## CatePNW

Just read the entire thread at once, love all the bags!  Really like that Pink Dillen, hope conditioner takes care of the leather contrast that is dry.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The drawstring is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. That will be the last. I thought man was going to bust a coronary when he saw the two boxes on the porch today. We had to have a talk and came to an understanding. A fair understanding. I have enough for now and need to lay off. I agree and am happy with the massive bounty I have accrued. Until my time comes again, I will live vicariously through your all's purchases!
> 
> The only thing that stinks like a wild hog is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.



Lmao... oh man! Keep the email as proof that it was ordered before "the talk"

Gorgeous items by the way! Sorry you got in trouble lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> So, you had the talk &#128553;... and ... you didn't 'fess up about the drawstring&#128542;.
> 
> Now is probably the time to start ... twerking for the man!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> If I could twerk I promise you I would. I would do the most irresistible twerk ever witnessed. But everything that should be in my booty is in my belly and it's makes for a hilarious spectacle when I try.



Ahahahahahaha!!!!!

Girl stop! It still hurts to laugh! You are flat cracking me up!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.




Sorry  She sure is pretty though. The color is gorgeous.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953




Beautiful, beauuuutiful bag! (I turned into Lisa Robertson for a second there) I wish the Kingston had the back outer zip pocket like the Clayton does. It's absolutely gorgeous. Your accessories are great too! Twins on the coin case.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Cannot believe I have 3 nice wallets at one time! These will last me for many years! And a designated coin case! So excited.
> 
> View attachment 2739959
> 
> View attachment 2739960




Me too!  I love the multi wallets! You won't need another for a very long time


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> The drawstring is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. That will be the last. I thought man was going to bust a coronary when he saw the two boxes on the porch today. We had to have a talk and came to an understanding. A fair understanding. I have enough for now and need to lay off. I agree and am happy with the massive bounty I have accrued. Until my time comes again, I will live vicariously through your all's purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that stinks like a wild hog is that he doesn't know about the drawstring.




Uh oh. Maybe it will have to go in witness protection when he arrives. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry...the. Kloe looks like it's fading and I don't know what to do about it. The bag doesn't look like it's been worn once ...maybe she had it stored away for a long time ?? Anyway here are some pix.... Can I put conditioner on the leather ??? I know it's a risk I took buying from someone but still  any advice appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 2740028
> View attachment 2740029
> View attachment 2740030
> 
> 
> It's hard to see the dry parts in the pix ..but it's super dry...like little scales :/




Such a pretty color! I love it with the honey trim. I condition my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel only on the tan trim, handle, and strap. I use Apple brand conditioner. It makes the leather look really rich. Sue Clifton says not to use any products on pebbled leather because it will open up the pores and reduce the weather resistant aspect of the leather. Pebbled leather is pebbled because it's leather that has been shrunk so the pores are very tight, which is what makes it really durable and easy to take care of. Good luck. I hope it helps.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> 
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> I love her. A mixture of smooth and pebble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The color is great and so is the size.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> CFC09 thanks for all your info and feedback. I appreciate you.




Love


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful, beauuuutiful bag! (I turned into Lisa Robertson for a second there) I wish the Kingston had the back outer zip pocket like the Clayton does. It's absolutely gorgeous. Your accessories are great too! Twins on the coin case.



I have never had a designated coin case before. I also love the way it feels in my hand. Having it makes me feel fancy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!




Gorgeous MaryBel. You two will be gorgeous strutting around in those booties!


----------



## flik

tlo said:


> TWINS!!  Congrats MB!!  It is so pretty and a perfect match to your boots!!  It will soften with wear.



Triplets! MB, that is one big beautiful bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

tejas said:


> Here's my new pebbled leather zip zip satchel in forest.  I ordered this from Macy's last week.  I love the color and size.  It will be a great everyday bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740152




Congrats Tejas! I love the color for fall. So pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> Girl stop! It still hurts to laugh! You are flat cracking me up!




I know me too!!!!  Hahahahhahaha!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have never had a designated coin case before. I also love the way it feels in my hand. Having it makes me feel fancy.




I know there is just something about it. I just like how small and cute it is. The details are great. I don't really carry too many coins so I don't need a coin case. I use it as my everyday wallet. All my cards and a few bucks are crammed in there and I'm good to go.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !


----------



## lovethatduck

Seen it!&#128076; &#128077;from me.

You should do a D&B collection video. I caught the salmon, the double pocket, and the chestnut in the background.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !




That's awesome! I can't wait to watch! Don't worry you're going to be an expert in no time. Keep making more videos. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Such a pretty color! I love it with the honey trim. I condition my pebbled leather dome buckle satchel only on the tan trim, handle, and strap. I use Apple brand conditioner. It makes the leather look really rich. Sue Clifton says not to use any products on pebbled leather because it will open up the pores and reduce the weather resistant aspect of the leather. Pebbled leather is pebbled because it's leather that has been shrunk so the pores are very tight, which is what makes it really durable and easy to take care of. Good luck. I hope it helps.


I just got my Apple conditioner and was wondering how you use it.  Do you just apply it then rub it right off, or do you let it dry a bit first and then rub it out?  I was going to try it on my leather straps and trim.



Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !


Ooh, headed over in a bit to try and find it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !



Don't you hate it when you find random balls in your bag?? Lol

You did great!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! ]



It is beautiful! Love how smooth she is.



Vicmarie said:


> Okay....Dillen is here ! I'm having an issue though ;( the girl promised me the bag was pristine...and she basically is ...except the leather is dry..



If you still havent- Im for conditioning the trim too. Trim is more like calf or florentine leather so conditioner will not bother it. It is a beautiful bag!



SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> She arrived a few minutes ago.
> 
> I present my Florentine Clayton Satchel in Orange.


That is a gorgeous bag! very pretty neutral orange!



MaryBel said:


> I think she will go perfect with my new booties



MB, spill! Where did you get them and the brand, pls, pls???





CatePNW said:


> I just got my Apple conditioner and was wondering how you use it.  Do you just apply it then rub it right off, or do you let it dry a bit first and then rub it out?  I was going to try it on my leather straps and trim.



 I just take a small soft towel, put a little amount of the conditioner on it and slowly rub it in, in circular  pattern. Little goes a long way!!! Once I have done that I take one of those chamois like furniture cleaning cloths and buff the bag. After that I do spray with Garde.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> I just take a small soft towel, put a little amount of the conditioner on it and slowly rub it in, in circular  pattern. Little goes a long way!!! Once I have done that I take one of those chamois like furniture cleaning cloths and buff the bag. After that I do spray with Garde.


Thanks, that's how I used the other conditioner that I have, wasn't sure about the Apple though.  I'll do my straps and trim sometime and try it on a Coach bag that I've been wanting to condition.


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !


Your video looks great.  I haven't been able to listen to it much, since my guys are watching the Seahawks game and wouldn't want to disturb them!


----------



## Vicmarie

Lol ahhh I am mortified !! I hope I get better it looks like it'd be fun every once in awhile !

And yes ! There's always balls hangin around lmao


----------



## Twoboyz

VicMarie, your video was great!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !




Yay V... Just watched and subscribed!! You did awesome girly! It came so natural to you. Can't wait to see more!!! I'm subscribed so I won't miss anything! &#128513;&#128513;.  I'm so proud of you! &#128515;


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.



Miss a couple of hours on this forum and you have something new.
Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> I got two packages today! My violet clayton and my patent wallet and the coin case! Every piece is perfect! The clayton shipped from the warehouse and arrived wrapped up Fort Knox style. His leather looks wonderful. Very uniform. The wallet and coin case shipped from the outlet and was nicely and appropriately wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 2739947
> 
> View attachment 2739948
> 
> View attachment 2739949
> 
> View attachment 2739950
> 
> View attachment 2739952
> 
> View attachment 2739953




Beautiful bag and love your new sessories'


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> I have never had a designated coin case before. I also love the way it feels in my hand. Having it makes me feel fancy.



Springer I have 3 Coach kiss lock coin cases and I always carry one. I do not like change in my wallets and now for quick cash it has become a go to nec - accessory for me.


----------



## hopi

tejas said:


> Here's my new pebbled leather zip zip satchel in forest.  I ordered this from Macy's last week.  I love the color and size.  It will be a great everyday bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740152



She's a  beauty. congrats


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



Love Crimson, she's a beauty sorry I missed this deal!


----------



## MaryBel

tejas said:


> Here's my new pebbled leather zip zip satchel in forest.  I ordered this from Macy's last week.  I love the color and size.  It will be a great everyday bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740152





Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel. You two will be gorgeous strutting around in those booties!





Thanks TB!



flik said:


> Triplets! MB, that is one big beautiful bag. Enjoy.




Thank you flo triplet


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Dillen ! I decided to make my first video on YouTube about it lol I was a mess . I dunno how the dooneynistas do it !



I enjoyed your video as well! And man I love that pink dillen. That was quite a find! I wish I could make videos to add to those whose I watch and enjoy so much. I do not have a YouTube account so I was unable to comment on yours or any of the other videos I watch and love but you did a very good job. 

I love your michael kors wallet. Your glasses case looks like the Dooney Chevron pattern. I thought it was until you said otherwise. And that salmon looked so sharp sitting there in the background!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> And yes ! There's always balls hangin around lmao



 I always find strange men in my bags  Spider-Man,  batman... Thor (but he's mine, love me some Thor! Lol)


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always find strange men in my bags  Spider-Man,  batman... Thor (but he's mine, love me some Thor! Lol)



:giggles::lolots::giggles:


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always find strange men in my bags  Spider-Man,  batman... Thor (but he's mine, love me some Thor! Lol)



Me too. Davy Jones is currently in my handbag. I like to pull him out but keep hidden from every one else besides my husband in awkward or stressful situations, trying to get my husband to laugh by making him dance around.


----------



## Springer

Here he is: 




I keep him ready to go and handy in one of my slip pockets:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 2741038
> 
> 
> I keep him ready to go and handy in one of my slip pockets:
> 
> View attachment 2741039


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 2741038
> 
> 
> I keep him ready to go and handy in one of my slip pockets:
> 
> View attachment 2741039




Hahahahha!  Very creative Springer. You don't stop at doo dads!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yes, we hit the jackpot with these. And yes, they are regularly $428. That's crazy that they were discounted so much.
> 
> $177??? Humm... I paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740092
> 
> A deeper discount must have been given for the Ocean because it's not as fancy/seasonal as the Violet?




That's how much the Crimson Clayton was. And the Teal. It was very unique looking in Teal. I was very, very tempted. But I couldn't get 'em all. Ugh.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Hahahahha!  Very creative Springer. You don't stop at doo dads!



I really like that larger size leisure shopper in the pattern that our coin case is in. It's on ilove donkey for $129. That's a good deal isn't it?

Edit: my phone autocorrected "dooney" to "donkey". I have decided to leave it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I really like that larger size leisure shopper in the pattern that our coin case is in. It's on ilove donkey for $129. That's a good deal isn't it?
> 
> Edit: my phone autocorrected "dooney" to "donkey". I have decided to leave it.



Some times life's little mistakes are perfect


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I really like that larger size leisure shopper in the pattern that our coin case is in. It's on ilove donkey for $129. That's a good deal isn't it?
> 
> Edit: my phone autocorrected "dooney" to "donkey". I have decided to leave it.



OMG....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> That's how much the Crimson Clayton was. And the Teal. It was very unique looking in Teal. I was very, very tempted. But I couldn't get 'em all. Ugh.




The Crimson was $149? I wander if they have more. &#128563;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I really like that larger size leisure shopper in the pattern that our coin case is in. It's on ilove donkey for $129. That's a good deal isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my phone autocorrected "dooney" to "donkey". I have decided to leave it.




Lmbo... I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Miss Crimson flo is here. I have noticed that the flos I have in darker colors (ivy, navy and now crimson) are not as soft. Ocean flo kind of puddles when empty, this one, not so much. It makes me wanna condition her or something to make it soft. Probably she just needs some use. She's mostly smooth although a bit pebbled, maybe I should say wrinkled instead of pebbled (if that makes any sense  ) You can probably see what I mean if you look at the center of the bag (where the leather logo patch is). Still love her and very happy with her!



MaryBel - Great color. Congrats!

It goes so well with the boots.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I really like that larger size leisure shopper in the pattern that our coin case is in. It's on ilove donkey for $129. That's a good deal isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my phone autocorrected "dooney" to "donkey". I have decided to leave it.




Hahaha. I catch my phone doing that all the time and it makes me laugh ever time. Funny how a little thing like auto correct can be a source of so much amusement. 

I like it too and I think it's a good price. The other tassel tote in the same pattern was $79 for awhile but I noticed it's back up in price. Did you see 49LDavis's video on the leisure tote?


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> I always find strange men in my bags  Spider-Man,  batman... Thor (but he's mine, love me some Thor! Lol)




Lmao darn I actually have a soft spot for Thor ever since the movie, I wouldn't mind having him in my slip pocket ! He is one handsome dude ! You can lend him to me when you're done !My kid is into mustangs ATM and the other one is into gloves ? Lol so there's usually a mustang ( the car) in my bag along with random pennies they think are worth tons !


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Here he is:
> 
> View attachment 2741038
> 
> 
> I keep him ready to go and handy in one of my slip pockets:
> 
> View attachment 2741039




lol that is too cute !! I might have to steal a page out of your book and buy a little wolverine figurine, my husband is into the marvel guys


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Crimson was $149? I wander if they have more. [emoji15]




I saw it and played with it on Saturday. When I went back on Monday, I didn't visually see any Claytons. But I didn't ask. It was very tempting - especially that price.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I saw it and played with it on Saturday. When I went back on Monday, I didn't visually see any Claytons. But I didn't ask. It was very tempting - especially that price.




Grrr... I think I'll call the outlet when phone orders can be placed. I'd love to have a Crimson Clay. I'm trying to build my classic colors now. I went crazy this summer with seasonal colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it. 
View attachment 2742437


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it.
> View attachment 2742437




What a fabulous find! What color is that? Black or dark grey?


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it.
> View attachment 2742437




Actually it looks black, right? Love it either way.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it.
> View attachment 2742437




Very nice find!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr... I think I'll call the outlet when phone orders can be placed. I'd love to have a Crimson Clay. I'm trying to build my classic colors now. I went crazy this summer with seasonal colors.



Crimson Clayton sounds soooo beautiful. Might be worth an investment. Let us know after you get yours


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Crimson Clayton sounds soooo beautiful. Might be worth an investment. Let us know after you get yours




Oh girlfriend... I won't get unless it's discounted/clearance, so we will see. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> What a fabulous find! What color is that? Black or dark grey?





Bobetta said:


> Actually it looks black, right? Love it either way.



Thanks!  It looks black to me. I like how pebbled it looms, too 



Twoboyz said:


> Very nice find!



Thanks!  I was surprised to find it, and scooped it up fast, lol.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it.
> View attachment 2742437



Great wallet and price - nice find


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Great wallet and price - nice find


 
Thank you!! I don't see Dooney wallets much at the stores in my area, so I scooped that baby up fast!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great find.  Enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great find.  Enjoy your new wallet.


 
Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> MaryBel - Great color. Congrats!
> 
> It goes so well with the boots.



Thanks! I love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this zip around wallet today at TJMaxx marked down to $59. Even had the registration card in it.
> View attachment 2742437




Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Awesome find! Congrats!





Thanks!  I sort of stumbled on the wallet and couldn't leave it there for that price.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I sort of stumbled on the wallet and couldn't leave it there for that price.



That is a steal! I think we should refer to others who get good deals on Dooney items as a "Lucky Ducky". Har Har ok I'm being cheesy. But seriously it has a ring to it. 

You my friend are a lucky ducky!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> That is a steal! I think we should refer to others who get good deals on Dooney items as a "Lucky Ducky". Har Har ok I'm being cheesy. But seriously it has a ring to it.
> 
> You my friend are a lucky ducky!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> That is a steal! I think we should refer to others who get good deals on Dooney items as a "Lucky Ducky". Har Har ok I'm being cheesy. But seriously it has a ring to it.
> 
> 
> 
> You my friend are a lucky ducky!




I like it! A bunch of lucky duckies in the Dooney Bin.  lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> That is a steal! I think we should refer to others who get good deals on Dooney items as a "Lucky Ducky". Har Har ok I'm being cheesy. But seriously it has a ring to it.
> 
> You my friend are a lucky ducky!





Twoboyz said:


> I like it! A bunch of lucky duckies in the Dooney Bin.  lol!





LOL!  I like it!


----------



## tlo

My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.


----------



## tlo

sorry for the double pick.  I don't know how that happened.  LOL


----------



## jenn805

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



So cute.  I love pink


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594




Ahhh... Nice pics girlfriend. The polka dots is so fun, especially in the satchel style. Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## tlo

jenn805 said:


> So cute.  I love pink



Thanks jenn!!


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



It is a knock out if I do say so myself! You have exquisite taste! And I knew I would envy that pink polka dot satchel. Absolutely love it! Which one do you think you will carry first??


----------



## lovethatduck

tlo said:


> sorry for the double pick.  I don't know how that happened.  LOL


&#128518;
You can "edit" your post, "edit attachment, " then "remove" the double image.

I don't think anyone really minds the double take.&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous pink bags, T!!   Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594





So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... Nice pics girlfriend. The polka dots is so fun, especially in the satchel style. Enjoy your new babies!



Thanks PTB!!  I love them, but I'm a pink gal.


----------



## tlo

Springer said:


> It is a knock out if I do say so myself! You have exquisite taste! And I knew I would envy that pink polka dot satchel. Absolutely love it! Which one do you think you will carry first??



  Why, thank you my dear!!    I will probably save the polka dot for next spring/summer so that means I'll be loading up the pocket flo!!


----------



## tlo

lovethatduck said:


> &#128518;
> You can "edit" your post, "edit attachment, " then "remove" the double image.
> 
> I don't think anyone really minds the double.&#128092;&#128092;



Thanks LTD.  I tried that but it only showed 2 images attached.  But when you look at the thread, there was the 3rd.  LOL


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous pink bags, T!!   Congrats and enjoy them.



Thanks honey!


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> My* springer bag *is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594






renamed the bag - you are a riot
Love your new stuff
the pinks look so pretty with the browns
that kitchen counter is ready to hit the town


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> renamed the bag - you are a riot
> Love your new stuff
> the pinks look so pretty with the browns
> that kitchen counter is ready to hit the town



Glad you like it!!  It's all springers fault.  If she hadn't posted a pic of hers I would have been fine!!!!  

I love the pink and brown together.  The counter is going out but I'm staying on the sofa!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



One for you, one for me??

Love! That polka dot bag is (Springer style) so darn tootin cute! 

The pocket satchel...will be mine  

Congrats!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Glad you like it!!  It's all springers fault.  If she hadn't posted a pic of hers I would have been fine!!!!
> 
> I love the pink and brown together.  The counter is going out but *I'm staying on the sofa!  *




I hear ya,
It's such a nice afternoon but gonna have to let it go!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594


Lovellllly. See i was happy to enable on that pocket satchel


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovellllly. See i was happy to enable on that pocket satchel



  Yes you were!!  And you were right!!!  Thanks GF!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



Im very jelly on that pink satchel with pockets.. so beautiful!


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> One for you, one for me??
> 
> Love! That polka dot bag is (Springer style) so darn tootin cute!
> 
> The pocket satchel...will be mine
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks GG!!!  I couldn't resist them for that price!!   I HIGHLY recommend the pocket satchel.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Im very jelly on that pink satchel with pockets.. so beautiful!



Thanks Nebo!!!  I don't know why I waited so long to get it or Clayton.  Call the outlets when they open up for phone orders!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Thanks Nebo!!!  I don't know why I waited so long to get it or Clayton.  Call the outlets when they open up for phone orders!!


Phone orders are OPEN


----------



## Nebo

Im on a ban on all fun colored bags. Waiting too put my money on a 50% off sale on core colors with availability for shipping. Until then, I'll just drool over all the bags here


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders are OPEN


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Im on a ban on all fun colored bags. Waiting too put my money on a 50% off sale on core colors with availability for shipping. Until then, I'll just drool over all the bags here



In that case, I'll share with you!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> In that case, I'll share with you!!



 Soo, what  fun bag are WE carrying tomorrow?


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Soo, what  fun bag are WE carrying tomorrow?



I'll let you pick!!!!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> I'll let you pick!!!!



How about you take the pretty Clayton out for a day? Or Buckley? I would be happy with either or


----------



## Nebo

No, no I want to go back on that. I think it should be the polka dot


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> How about you take the pretty Clayton out for a day? Or Buckley? I would be happy with either or



OKIE DOKIE!!  I was out with my 38 year old son today and had the ocean blue Clayton.

He commented on what a pretty bag it was.  So for him that was huge!


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> OKIE DOKIE!!  I was out with my 38 year old son today and had the ocean blue Clayton.
> 
> He commented on what a pretty bag it was.  So for him that was huge!



Awesome! I love when Husband of Mine compliments my Dooneys. He is very happy that they are good quality and luxury bags. Which is perfect, cause he is paying for my slight obsession.

I love the Clayton. I want to get it in red.

And wow, you have a son older then me. You come across as a very young spirit


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



Lovely pair T! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594




Pretty pink beauties T! They are both so cute! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Glad you like it!!  It's all springers fault.  If she hadn't posted a pic of hers I would have been fine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the pink and brown together.  The counter is going out but I'm staying on the sofa!




You and Hopi are cracking me up! Who can get off this couch, the forum is buzzing tonight!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Lovely pair T! Congrats!



Thanks MB!!  I don't know why I waited so long to get the satchel with pockets!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OKIE DOKIE!!  I was out with my 38 year old son today and had the ocean blue Clayton.
> 
> 
> 
> He commented on what a pretty bag it was.  So for him that was huge!




You know it's a great bag when you're son is commenting it! I always feel honored when mine notice.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Awesome! I love when Husband of Mine compliments my Dooneys. He is very happy that they are good quality and luxury bags. Which is perfect, cause he is paying for my slight obsession.
> 
> I love the Clayton. I want to get it in red.
> 
> And wow, you have a son older then me. You come across as a very young spirit



That's great that he is supportive.  That is a rare find!!!

I am very young.  I started having kids when I was five!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty pink beauties T! They are both so cute! Congrats.



Thanks TBZ!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You know it's a great bag when you're son is commenting it! I always feel honored when mine notice.



Yes it is.  Usually I hear "Mom, another bag????????" with an eye roll.  

His taste are understated, but elegant.  So it was a compliment.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tlo said:


> That's great that he is supportive.  That is a rare find!!!
> 
> I am very young.  I started having kids when I was five!!



 Ahahahaha


----------



## CatePNW

tlo said:


> My springer bag is here along with the pink polls dot princess. Outlet price was 179.20 for baby pink flo pocket satchel and 87.20 for Ms polka dot.
> 
> View attachment 2744591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744594



Very pretty, I love pinks and that dotted one is so cute!



tlo said:


> OKIE DOKIE!!  I was out with my 38 year old son today and had the ocean blue Clayton.
> 
> He commented on what a pretty bag it was.  So for him that was huge!



How nice of him!  I have a 27 year old son and he just rolls his eyes at my bags, and I don't even have that many.  The only back handed compiment I have received from him is when I switched into a bag he didn't like, he said he liked the other one better....LOL!


----------



## tlo

CatePNW said:


> Very pretty, I love pinks and that dotted one is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of him!  I have a 27 year old son and he just rolls his eyes at my bags, and I don't even have that many.  The only back handed compiment I have received from him is when I switched into a bag he didn't like, he said he liked the other one better....LOL!



Thanks Cate!  I saw the pink polka dot at Macy's for 25% + 25% off.  I left without it and regretted it.  Now I'm glad I did because the outlet price was so good!!

I just replied to another post that I usually get the "Mom another bag" with an eye roll   He and my Daughter are the same.  She did not get my purse gene.


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening All,

My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.

The leather is smooth.

I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.

One picture without flash and another with flash.

Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon). 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.



One of each! 

I commented on the other thread but I will say it again... GORGEOUS!  So glad you love her!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Congrats. Sooooooo nice


----------



## Nebo

tlo said:


> That's great that he is supportive.  That is a rare find!!!
> 
> I am very young.  I started having kids when I was five!!



Told you.. you love Dooney and you are funny : We have the best crowd here


----------



## SEWDimples

Gilmoregirl said:


> One of each!
> 
> I commented on the other thread but I will say it again... GORGEOUS!  So glad you love her!



Thanks! I could buy one in each color I love this bag so much. 

We will see what happens.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Sooooooo nice



Thanks lady. I appreciate the compare pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> 
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Thanks GG!!!  I couldn't resist them for that price!!   I HIGHLY recommend the pocket satchel.




Is the pocket satchel about the same size as the regular Flo? As in the mouth opening, inside space and weight feel? I may have to jump on that bandwagon with seeing all these beautiful bags.


----------



## hopi

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.



She's a beauty


----------



## jenn805

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.



Love it, im waiting for my small florentine satchel in ocean
I say get one of each they are all great colors


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> 
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Gorgeous!!  I wish my ocean flo would hurry up and ship!!


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Gorgeous! Congrats twin!
For the summer bag, I'd start with the color you love the most and then later you can get some of the others


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is the pocket satchel about the same size as the regular Flo? As in the mouth opening, inside space and weight feel? I may have to jump on that bandwagon with seeing all these beautiful bags.



There differences are the satchel with pockets has a shoulder strap and not cross body and I think it's a hair smaller in width. It's as long but I notice my item fit just a tad more snug. Nothing major just a hair. I need to take comparison shot for you if you're that close to a decision. I will when I get home. But man do those pockets and back zipper come in handy! That offset any slight difference in the width.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.


 
Gorgous!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> Told you.. you love Dooney and you are funny : We have the best crowd here



Yes we dooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is the pocket satchel about the same size as the regular Flo? As in the mouth opening, inside space and weight feel? I may have to jump on that bandwagon with seeing all these beautiful bags.



Hi PTB!!

Yes it is.  Of course I was carrying Clayton yesterday so when I picked this up, she felt light as a feather!  LOL!!

I REALLY love this bag.  I may have to get it in another color.  Just don't know which.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> There differences are the satchel with pockets has a shoulder strap and not cross body and I think it's a hair smaller in width. It's as long but I notice my item fit just a tad more snug. Nothing major just a hair. I need to take comparison shot for you if you're that close to a decision. I will when I get home. But man do those pockets and back zipper come in handy! That offset any slight difference in the width.




I'm not close to a decision but I've been trying to break my "Flo Sat" streak and wanted to try something different. I tried the Clayton but want to start looking at other styles as well. I use to the Reg Flo mouth and size and want something in that range. I use the large clear cosmetic case and a jumbo purses to go organizer so hopefully it fits. 

A shot would be nice when you have time, no rush.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Hi PTB!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.  Of course I was carrying Clayton yesterday so when I picked this up, she felt light as a feather!  LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY love this bag.  I may have to get it in another color.  Just don't know which.




Hey GF!! 

That's good news!! I'm online looking for vids now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. It's really a beautiful bag. Thanks girly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> Let me know what you think.




Beautiful!


Good luck deciding on a Summer color for next year!  All four colors are nice and whichever one (or more than one) you pick will be beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not close to a decision but I've been trying to break my "Flo Sat" streak and wanted to try something different. I tried the Clayton but want to start looking at other styles as well. I use to the Reg Flo mouth and size and want something in that range. I use the large clear cosmetic case and a jumbo purses to go organizer so hopefully it fits.
> 
> A shot would be nice when you have time, no rush.



I know you have nylon Smith. My Dooney friend just got her almost the same style- florentine double tassel satchel. It was really nice. Specially in black, I was surprised. The bag is too big for me, but maybe a style to consider. Both the double tassel and smith are 50% off on core colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats twin!
> For the summer bag, I'd start with the color you love the most and then later you can get some of the others


 


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!!  I wish my ocean flo would hurry up and ship!!


 


jenn805 said:


> Love it, im waiting for my small florentine satchel in ocean
> I say get one of each they are all great colors


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Good luck deciding on a Summer color for next year!  All four colors are nice and whichever one (or more than one) you pick will be beautiful!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


 


hopi said:


> She's a beauty


 
Thanks everyone!

I would to have each color, but I'm leaning toward baby pink. 

She will be perfect for next spring/summer.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey GF!!
> 
> That's good news!! I'm online looking for vids now. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. It's really a beautiful bag. Thanks girly!



You are welcome!!!!!  I hope you find one!!


----------



## jenn805

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I would to have each color, but I'm leaning toward baby pink.
> 
> She will be perfect for next spring/summer.



Love baby pink


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I would to have each color, but I'm leaning toward baby pink.
> 
> She will be perfect for next spring/summer.



I love my baby pink!!!!  Bubble gum pink is a good description


----------



## Springer

tlo said:


> I love my baby pink!!!!  Bubble gum pink is a good description



I second that.  Bubble gum pink is a more fitting description. Very fresh and pleasing to the eye! Making me want to go home and change into it now!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SewDimples:*  when deciding on a color for next summer,  consider which colors are available now and might not be available in the future.  No way to know for sure,  but my guess is the violet and the salmon might not be carried forward.  I'm guessing there will be some shade of pink (there usually is at least 1 pink each spring/summer).  We may see other shades of orange and other shades of lilac and lavender,  but I don't think the same salmon and violet will be repeated.   Buy the one you love the most, while they are on great sales, before they disappear.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I know you have nylon Smith. My Dooney friend just got her almost the same style- florentine double tassel satchel. It was really nice. Specially in black, I was surprised. The bag is too big for me, but maybe a style to consider. Both the double tassel and smith are 50% off on core colors.




Yes, it's a large bag! I'm not really a shoulder bag that's why I haven't taken the plunge on a leather Smith. The 2 handle thing always deters me. &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Springer

My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862




Ooooh so pretty!! That blue is so true to color and electric. Beautiful choice.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gorgeous Springer!  Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862



Great blue, Springer!   Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862



So beautiful! Well worth a small house war


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862




Parent always brings out the best in colors! Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862



Gorgeous blue bag.

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> My patent leather drawstring in ocean has arrived! Pleasantly surprised in how it's a hair bigger than I anticipated. These are a couple quick pics.
> 
> View attachment 2745861
> 
> View attachment 2745862





Love it! 
Your blue looks different than mine (yours looks prettier). I need to check the color name of my bag!


Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> So beautiful! Well worth a small house war


&#128514;
Sorry, that just caught me off guard. 

You know what people say (I'm just full of it today), make &#128147;&#128149;&#128152;&#128159;&#128151;&#128157;, not &#128520;.&#128163;&#128298;.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> &#128514;
> Sorry, that just caught me off guard.
> 
> You know what people say (I'm just full of it today), make &#128147;&#128149;&#128152;&#128159;&#128151;&#128157;, not &#128520;.&#128163;&#128298;.



Lmfao. Perfect use of those symbols in that last sentence. 

&#128092;=&#127939;+&#128545;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> &#128514;
> Sorry, that just caught me off guard.
> 
> You know what people say (I'm just full of it today), make &#128147;&#128149;&#128152;&#128159;&#128151;&#128157;, not &#128520;.&#128163;&#128298;.











Springer said:


> Lmfao. Perfect use of those symbols in that last sentence.
> 
> &#128092;=&#127939;+&#128545;





You ladies are great!  that made my morning!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> You ladies are great!  that made my morning!



I didn't realize those emoji things would post on here. How neat. 

Gonna try to change into drawstring today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I didn't realize those emoji things would post on here. How neat.
> 
> Gonna try to change into drawstring today.



Can you post an inside pic of her loaded up so I can see how much she holds? Pretty please??


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Can you post an inside pic of her loaded up so I can see how much she holds? Pretty please??



I will just for you G!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I will just for you G!



Yay!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Your blue looks different than mine (yours looks prettier). I need to check the color name of my bag!
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Perhaps it was my lighting? I will be taking more pictures here in a little bit to show G the roomage so I will post another of the color.


----------



## Springer

Ok G. Here we are. When I ordered this bag, I did so knowing it was smaller than I'm used to carrying. I am one who carries a lot with me anywhere I go. But I loved it so much I had to have it and figured I could use it as a grab and go throw around type bag. Just putting my essentials in for whatever I have to do close to home. I was pleasantly surprised at the size when I got my hands on it. Very happy. Here are the pics. 

This is all the stuff I just unpacked from my regular violet flo. I thought, there's no freaking way and started thinking of things to leave out that I wouldn't miss. 




HOWEVER, this happened. 






As you can see, it ALL went in and it's not even like it's busting out of the top






I was so excited! But what is this?! I forgot my big case that houses my electronic cigarettes! Oh no! Will it fit! Yes sir it will and it did! 








Do I have a lot of extra room? No. Is my handbag packed to the point I can't maneuver in it? No could I put much more in it? No but that sucker sure does hold a lot more than I thought it would. A carefree throw around bag is what I wanted and I am happy with all aspects of it.


----------



## Springer

Honestly the look, the feel, that way it operates, the comfortable way it feels on my shoulder, how much it holds and it being a Dooney is making it so hard for me not to call and order another one for $99. I feel like I hit it big with this bag and know I'm going to get a lot of use out of it and will enjoy using it. 

A big thank you to LTD for pointing me in the direction of this perfect beauty!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Ok G. Here we are. When I ordered this bag, I did so knowing it was smaller than I'm used to carrying. I am one who carries a lot with me anywhere I go. But I loved it so much I had to have it and figured I could use it as a grab and go throw around type bag. Just putting my essentials in for whatever I have to do close to home. I was pleasantly surprised at the size when I got my hands on it. Very happy. Here are the pics.
> 
> This is all the stuff I just unpacked from my regular violet flo. I thought, there's no freaking way and started thinking of things to leave out that I wouldn't miss.
> 
> View attachment 2746522
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, this happened.
> 
> View attachment 2746523
> 
> View attachment 2746524
> 
> 
> As you can see, it ALL went in and it's not even like it's busting out of the top
> 
> View attachment 2746525
> 
> View attachment 2746526
> 
> 
> I was so excited! But what is this?! I forgot my big case that houses my electronic cigarettes! Oh no! Will it fit! Yes sir it will and it did!
> 
> View attachment 2746527
> 
> View attachment 2746528
> 
> View attachment 2746529
> 
> 
> Do I have a lot of extra room? No. Is my handbag packed to the point I can't maneuver in it? No could I put much more in it? No but that sucker sure does hold a lot more than I thought it would. A carefree throw around bag is what I wanted and I am happy with all aspects of it.



Yay! Sold! Lol do you remember what colors were available? I've been eyeing these for a while. I'm torn between patent and retro embossed...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> Honestly the look, the feel, that way it operates, the comfortable way it feels on my shoulder, how much it holds and it being a Dooney is making it so hard for me not to call and order another one for $99. I feel like I hit it big with this bag and know I'm going to get a lot of use out of it and will enjoy using it.
> 
> A big thank you to LTD for pointing me in the direction of this perfect beauty!




Mornin' Springer!


Thanks for such a detailed review and for all the pics!  I had a Dillen drawstring and I was amazed at how much it held.  And it was also comfortable on my shoulder.  


I'm happy you're going to enjoy carrying her!  Congrats!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! Sold! Lol do you remember what colors were available? I've been eyeing these for a while. I'm torn between patent and retro embossed...



I ordered from the WA outlet. I do not remember the colors because THIS was the specific one that I wanted and I asked her if they had the patent in ocean and when she said yes the questioning ended. 

I don't know much about the retro embossed but I'm sure it's pretty. I just think it's nice to have a cute bag in a drawstring style. Next to my clayton and I have a bit of variety. Although I would LOVE to call and get this patent drawstring in another color. I bet the white with the black bottom would be cute. Or the all black one. I think if I were to get another one, which I can't at the moment, it would be that all black one.


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Springer!
> 
> 
> Thanks for such a detailed review and for all the pics!  I had a Dillen drawstring and I was amazed at how much it held.  And it was also comfortable on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> I'm happy you're going to enjoy carrying her!  Congrats!



You are very welcome! I have found I really like this drawstring style!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Honestly the look, the feel, that way it operates, the comfortable way it feels on my shoulder, how much it holds and it being a Dooney is making it so hard for me not to call and order another one for $99. I feel like I hit it big with this bag and know I'm going to get a lot of use out of it and will enjoy using it.
> 
> A big thank you to LTD for pointing me in the direction of this perfect beauty!



Goodness, lady,!

You left out ... the kitchen sink. &#128704;&#128514;

Thanks for the props.&#128525;

Love my drawstrings--they're my no-fuss, run-out-the-door favorites.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! Sold! Lol do you remember what colors were available? I've been eyeing these for a while. I'm torn between patent and retro embossed...



Love my retro embossed drawstring!   Mine is the pink, wish there was a red, and a blue!


----------



## lovethatduck

springer said:


> lmfao. Perfect use of those symbols in that last sentence.
> 
> &#128092;=&#127939;+&#128545;



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ok G. Here we are. When I ordered this bag, I did so knowing it was smaller than I'm used to carrying. I am one who carries a lot with me anywhere I go. But I loved it so much I had to have it and figured I could use it as a grab and go throw around type bag. Just putting my essentials in for whatever I have to do close to home. I was pleasantly surprised at the size when I got my hands on it. Very happy. Here are the pics.
> 
> This is all the stuff I just unpacked from my regular violet flo. I thought, there's no freaking way and started thinking of things to leave out that I wouldn't miss.
> 
> View attachment 2746522
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, this happened.
> 
> View attachment 2746523
> 
> View attachment 2746524
> 
> 
> As you can see, it ALL went in and it's not even like it's busting out of the top
> 
> View attachment 2746525
> 
> View attachment 2746526
> 
> 
> I was so excited! But what is this?! I forgot my big case that houses my electronic cigarettes! Oh no! Will it fit! Yes sir it will and it did!
> 
> View attachment 2746527
> 
> View attachment 2746528
> 
> View attachment 2746529
> 
> 
> Do I have a lot of extra room? No. Is my handbag packed to the point I can't maneuver in it? No could I put much more in it? No but that sucker sure does hold a lot more than I thought it would. A carefree throw around bag is what I wanted and I am happy with all aspects of it.



Dang, that bag holds a lot!  I really like the white or black and have thought about getting both.  I'm not sure why I held out...


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! Sold! Lol do you remember what colors were available? I've been eyeing these for a while. I'm torn between patent and retro embossed...



The retro embossed drawstring, do you happen to know how much they are at the outlet?


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> The retro embossed drawstring, do you happen to know how much they are at the outlet?



Think I paid $118 plus t&s.  

If you find some, let me know, i'd like any color save pink which I already have. Hard to find now.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> The retro embossed drawstring, do you happen to know how much they are at the outlet?



I thought they were $104... it was in the deals thread


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> The retro embossed drawstring, do you happen to know how much they are at the outlet?



I think Nebo said they had them at DE.. I think lol


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Goodness, lady,!
> 
> You left out ... the kitchen sink. &#128704;&#128514;
> 
> Thanks for the props.&#128525;
> 
> Love my drawstrings--they're my no-fuss, run-out-the-door favorites.



That is no exaggeration! I take everything and the sink!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Think I paid $118 plus t&s.
> 
> If you find some, let me know, i'd like any color save pink which I already have. Hard to find now.



That is a good deal and I hope you find other colors!

I think if/when I make my next purchase, it's definitely going to be a letter carrier I have been wanting so badly.


----------



## Nebo

They are 118, I think. They should still have them in pink, grass green and orange. I got my mom the lexi in orange retro. It is a really pretty, strong orange. I like it.


----------



## Dooneyista2

I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work  

Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:


----------



## SEWDimples

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:


Congrats! This bag is gorgeous. I love the color.

Is the color Strawberry?

It looks great with the shoes.


----------



## lovethatduck

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Those platforms are super fun--love the flirty frills down the middle.

And the bag looks delicious. 

Dunno how you can keep from strutting them out before summer.


----------



## Dooneyista2

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag is gorgeous. I love the color.
> 
> Is the color Strawberry?
> 
> It looks great with the shoes.


Thanks! Yes it's strawberry.


----------



## elbgrl

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Love!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Match made in heaven! Congrats!


----------



## Dooneyista2

lovethatduck said:


> Those platforms are super fun--love the flirty frills down the middle.
> 
> And the bag looks delicious.
> 
> Dunno how you can keep from strutting them out before summer.


I definitely want to wear them both now, but the weather up here is a mess. Just 2 days ago it was 83, now we need long sleeves and fleece jackets to brave it.


----------



## Dooneyista2

Gilmoregirl said:


> Match made in heaven! Congrats!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!


----------



## Dooneyista2

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978


Great deal on a really cute and functional bag. I really have to keep myself under control because seeing everyone's bags makes me think I NEED everything.....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:


Gorgeous bag and shoes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978


I love siggy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Wow--great looking stuff!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978



She's a cutie, Rosie.  I used to own that one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:




Gorgeous! Love that color and awesome that you found shoes to match.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978




Twins! Love this bag. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978




Love your satchel Rosie! Congrats!
It seems that we are in the mood for 1975 signature! I was supposed to get my tassel shopper in the same print but it's delayed by ups. If they don't deliver it tomorrow, I'm going to be


----------



## Nebo

Gorgeous violet and  siggy satchel!

Its like a wave. First you slaughtered Kingston, then Clayton, now its the signature


----------



## lisa.nickel

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:




Great match. Too bad we can't exchange the weather, it's going to be hot here through the weekend


----------



## lisa.nickel

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978




Great deal


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Beautiful shoes and bag!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978



Very nice!  I can see my wish list is going to keep growing and growing, lol. 

Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!  I can see my wish list is going to keep growing and growing, lol.
> 
> Congrats!



I find it easier to list the bags that I don't want versus having to put them all on my wish list


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I find it easier to list the bags that I don't want versus having to put them all on my wish list




 that's a great idea!


----------



## CatePNW

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978



That's my bag!  Well it's the one I have my eye on for sure!  So glad to see your nice pics, the stock photos don't do it any justice. I'd love the Vanessa bag in this line, but it's sooooo big.


----------



## CatePNW

Dooneyista2 said:


> I just wanted to show my candy that I'll probably stow away until next summer. The shoes were super cheap but match perfectly. Don't cha love when that happens?!?!? I'm so happy with the bag because it's so smooth. It's my second small satchel, but shhhh, don't tell my husband. I had UPS hold it so I could pick it up while he was at work
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to all the deals ladies! :tpfrox:



Super pretty color, I'd be dying to load that bag up, but something to be excited for next summer!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> I find it easier to list the bags that I don't want versus having to put them all on my wish list





Twoboyz said:


> that's a great idea!



LOL!  I agree.  Definitely a great idea!


----------



## lisa.nickel

I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



Love it, nice color


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651




That's gorgeous! I didn't know they had this available in gray. It's very pretty and I love the hardware on this hobo. The accessories look great with it. Congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Love it, nice color




Thanks so much,


----------



## Twoboyz

I need something in the dark gray. These gray bags are killing me!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> That's gorgeous! I didn't know they had this available in gray. It's very pretty and I love the hardware on this hobo. The accessories look great with it. Congrats!




Thanks, I was surprised to see it in that color as well. I love the hardware too I think that's what really drew me in. I went in wanting a kingston hobo and walked out with this one. Still hoping to get a hobo in grey or bone, just waiting for bone to get to 65%  off so I can order it, the only Kingston's at my store were natural and red.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I need something in the dark gray. These gray bags are killing me!




Forgot to add these were included in the 40/20 sale too.


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



Love your set! This color is really pretty!
Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



Drool! I love this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



Great looking set, Lisa!   I didn't know the Juliette came in that gray!   Congrats.


----------



## Springer

elbgrl said:


> My sweet little satchel from I Love Dooney - she was a great deal - $139 no shipping or tax and three day delivery!
> 
> View attachment 2747976
> 
> View attachment 2747977
> 
> View attachment 2747978



This is gorgeous! I just got my 1975 from ilovedooney too. I wish I could have every piece that comes in the 1975 biscuit.


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> That's my bag!  Well it's the one I have my eye on for sure!  So glad to see your nice pics, the stock photos don't do it any justice. I'd love the Vanessa bag in this line, but it's sooooo big.



Oh I love that vanessa in the 1975 biscuit. I think it would be the best of both worlds in that while it's bigger, it's still a satchel style , yet can carry more like a tote AND could go cross body.


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



I love the dark grey dooney has come out with. I wish they made the regular florentine satchel in this dark grey like they are in other leathers.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Twins! Love this bag. Congrats!





MaryBel said:


> Love your satchel Rosie! Congrats!
> It seems that we are in the mood for 1975 signature! I was supposed to get my tassel shopper in the same print but it's delayed by ups. If they don't deliver it tomorrow, I'm going to be





Nebo said:


> Gorgeous violet and  siggy satchel!
> 
> Its like a wave. First you slaughtered Kingston, then Clayton, now its the signature





lisa.nickel said:


> Great deal





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!  I can see my wish list is going to keep growing and growing, lol.
> 
> Congrats!





CatePNW said:


> That's my bag!  Well it's the one I have my eye on for sure!  So glad to see your nice pics, the stock photos don't do it any justice. I'd love the Vanessa bag in this line, but it's sooooo big.



Thanks everyone!  And thanks especially to TwoBoyz for enabling me with her picture!


----------



## elbgrl

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651



Lovely set - congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I love the dark grey dooney has come out with. I wish they made the regular florentine satchel in this dark grey like they are in other leathers.



I am right there with you...  charcoal florentine would be amazing!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651


 

Very nice LN


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am right there with you...  charcoal florentine would be amazing!



It would be. If they all of the sudden offered the regular florentine satchel in a charcoal, I would lose my mind and debate selling my body to raise funds.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> It would be. If they all of the sudden offered the regular florentine satchel in a charcoal, I would lose my mind and debate selling my body to raise funds.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone!  And thanks especially to TwoBoyz for enabling me with her picture!



It was my pleasure!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am right there with you...  charcoal florentine would be amazing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> It would be. If they all of the sudden offered the regular florentine satchel in a charcoal, I would lose my mind and debate selling my body to raise funds.



There you go again Springer..... :lolots::lolots:


----------



## jenn805

Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic


 
CONGRATS on ya first dooney and keep them coming ;


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CONGRATS on ya first dooney and keep them coming ;



Oh there on the way


----------



## elbgrl

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic




Lovely and I love the hang tag Coach wristlet too.


----------



## jenn805

elbgrl said:


> Lovely and I love the hang tag Coach wristlet too.



Thank you


----------



## Gilmoregirl

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic



Congrats! Cheers to the first of many!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic



Gorgeous!   And I love the wristlet!!


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> Congrats! Cheers to the first of many!



Thanks. I have 2 more flos and a hobo on the way : )


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   And I love the wristlet!!



Thanks : )


----------



## Gilmoregirl

jenn805 said:


> Thanks. I have 2 more flos and a hobo on the way : )



You're off to great start!


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic





Congrats!
Love you coach wristlet too!


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> Love you coach wristlet too!



Thank u : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic



Beautiful! Congrats!!


I will be so glad when mine arrives.


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> I will be so glad when mine arrives.



Thanks. I'm loving the leather


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Oh I love that vanessa in the 1975 biscuit. I think it would be the best of both worlds in that while it's bigger, it's still a satchel style , yet can carry more like a tote AND could go cross body.



It would work out great for that purpose, for sure!  Have you seen Pecan's youtube video of her white one?  That shows just how large she is!


----------



## CatePNW

lisa.nickel said:


> I just got home from work and wanted to post what I bought at the outlet yesterday before heading off to bed. I wanted something in grey so I found this juliette hobo with matching wallet and coin purse in pebble gray leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748651


What a pretty set!  I saw this gray at Macy's today, on a small shopper style tote, it's a great color.  I am so disappointed in what Macy's carries though, hardly anything.  Not one nice, soft leather bag of Florentine, like the satchels or Stanwich.  I can't wait to go to an outlet and see some other bags!


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic



Nice!  Is that the biggest sized Flo?  Cute wristlet, I'm just not sure how I feel about that yet, but I do enjoy seeing it!  I should have stopped by our Coach store in the mall today, didn't even think about the new line being out now.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic




So pretty Jenn! Congrats on your first.  Sounds like your collection is growing by leaps and bounds. I can't wait to see the others when they arrive.


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Nice!  Is that the biggest sized Flo?  Cute wristlet, I'm just not sure how I feel about that yet, but I do enjoy seeing it!  I should have stopped by our Coach store in the mall today, didn't even think about the new line being out now.



No this is the small flo. There is a larger one and a mini


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jenn:*  enjoy your new Ocean Blue Flo satchel.   The color makes me smile it's so beautiful.


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> No this is the small flo. There is a larger one and a mini


Thanks, it can get confusing with the way they named the 3 sizes on that style!  To me, it seems like the regular is LARGE and the small is like a normal size.  It's not tight getting in and out of the zipper on your small size?  I don't know how wide that zipper part is and always wondered about that.


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic




Beautiful, is this the ocean?


----------



## lisa.nickel

I can't multi quote on my phone but wanted to say thanks to everyone who commented on my set


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful, is this the ocean?



Yes its ocean


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Florentine satchel actually comes in 4 sizes.... the smallest is the crossbody,  so I guess it's not really a satchel and it's small with a small opening.   
The mini Flo satchel  is a medium sized handbag, with a decent sized opening and lots of room in side.  
The small Flo satchel is a large handbag.  
And the regular Flo satchel is a very large handbag.  Very confusing.


I have the mini and the small Flo satchels.


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, it can get confusing with the way they named the 3 sizes on that style!  To me, it seems like the regular is LARGE and the small is like a normal size.  It's not tight getting in and out of the zipper on your small size?  I don't know how wide that zipper part is and always wondered about that.



No I think the small is a good size, seems easy to get in and out of


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> The Florentine satchel actually comes in 4 sizes.... the smallest is the crossbody,  so I guess it's not really a satchel and it's small with a small opening.
> The mini Flo satchel  is a medium sized handbag, with a decent sized opening and lots of room in side.
> The small Flo satchel is a large handbag.
> And the regular Flo satchel is a very large handbag.  Very confusing.
> 
> 
> I have the mini and the small Flo satchels.



Oh yeah, I saw that little crossbody too, it is pretty cute and good size for that purpose of a small bag.

Nice to know that even the mini is an average size bag.  That's what it looks like when I see pictures of people with them on here, but then the official descriptions confuse with their names.  


jenn805 said:


> No I think the small is a good size, seems easy to get in and out of


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Nebo

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic





Very pretty!


----------



## Stazerd

New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.



I have now commented on all 3 of your posts lol she's beautiful. I'm so jelly


----------



## Nebo

S, beautiful example of a really smooth flo! It will patina wonderfully!


----------



## MaryBel

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.




She's so smooth and beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Springer

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.



What a perfectly smooth beauty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.


 
I'm drooling here.  I will keep coming back to look at this picture, lol.


----------



## Stazerd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm drooling here.  I will keep coming back to look at this picture, lol.



When does yours arrive? I was thinking about this for my first Dooney purchase, then I saw your posts and knew if it was good enough for you if like it too!! I like all your bags!  
I want a zip zip, are you pleased with how much it holds?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Oh I love that vanessa in the 1975 biscuit. I think it would be the best of both worlds in that while it's bigger, it's still a satchel style , yet can carry more like a tote AND could go cross body.




I love the Vanessa bag. She is a big mama but I like the oversized look with a cute maxi dress or something. I wanted the TMoro but kept struggling with it. Not sure why.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic




Nice!!! Ocean Blue is gorgeous! Congrats. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stazerd said:


> New to me and my first Dooney.  Omg. Florentine Satchel in Ocean.




&#127882;&#127880;&#127881;... Yay!!! She's beautiful


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! Ocean Blue is gorgeous! Congrats. &#128515;



Thank u : )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> When does yours arrive? I was thinking about this for my first Dooney purchase, then I saw your posts and knew if it was good enough for you if like it too!! I like all your bags!
> I want a zip zip, are you pleased with how much it holds?


 
I just checked tracking on Ocean Flo, and it is scheduled for Monday.  I was surprised to see that since tracking had not been updated since the 10th.

I really like the zip zips I have.  They don't hold as much as some of my larger bags, but the one piece I leave out of the bags is not essential, so it all works.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just checked tracking on Ocean Flo, and it is scheduled for Monday.  I was surprised to see that since tracking had not been updated since the 10th.
> 
> I really like the zip zips I have.  They don't hold as much as some of my larger bags, but the one piece I leave out of the bags is not essential, so it all works.



I have now switched bags 2 times today. Earlier I got the urge to switch into my smooth ocean satchel with pockets and reading about this made me go switch to my regular pebbled ocean flo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I have now switched bags 2 times today. Earlier I got the urge to switch into my smooth ocean satchel with pockets and reading about this made me go switch to my regular pebbled ocean flo.




Both are winners girlfriend!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the ocean blue Bristol and the ocean blue Clayton.  But now you are making me want the ocean blue Flo satchel!  Is there no end to these cravings?


----------



## hopi

jenn805 said:


> Im in love , sorry I left coach item in pic




jenn
Love this color and this bag
 Congrats - She is so beautiful.


----------



## jenn805

hopi said:


> jenn
> Love this color and this bag
> Congrats - She is so beautiful.



Thank u : )


----------



## lisa.nickel

All these ocean Florentines have me thinking about getting a kingston in this color. Can you tell me what  you all wear with it? I don't have any blue bags and for some reason this color scares me, is it really bright?


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> All these ocean Florentines have me thinking about getting a kingston in this color. Can you tell me what  you all wear with it? I don't have any blue bags and for some reason this color scares me, is it really bright?



Its not bright imo : )


----------



## Nebo

lisa.nickel said:


> All these ocean Florentines have me thinking about getting a kingston in this color. Can you tell me what  you all wear with it? I don't have any blue bags and for some reason this color scares me, is it really bright?


 Over different styles, ocean blue is the one color that looks so different from style to style. I ve seen the ocean blue Kingston at Dillard s, it is more muted and towards teal. In any hue, I would consider it almost a neutral color. I wear it with blues, darker reds and plum, purples, brown, turquoise.... a whole lot of colors.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Nebo said:


> Over different styles, ocean blue is the one color that looks so different from style to style. I ve seen the ocean blue Kingston at Dillard s, it is more muted and towards teal. In any hue, I would consider it almost a neutral color. I wear it with blues, darker reds and plum, purples, brown, turquoise.... a whole lot of colors.




I saw it on qvc tonight in the Clayton and was surprised how close to denim it looked. I may call tomorrow and order, plus 65% off is a great deal and it sounds like it will go with a lot


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lisa.nickel said:


> I saw it on qvc tonight in the Clayton and was surprised how close to denim it looked. I may call tomorrow and order, plus 65% off is a great deal and it sounds like it will go with a lot



In my opinion the Ocean is almost fool proof. I can't imagine too much that wouldn't coordinate with it. It's a safe buy


----------



## lisa.nickel

Gilmoregirl said:


> In my opinion the Ocean is almost fool proof. I can't imagine too much that wouldn't coordinate with it. It's a safe buy




Thanks to everyone and their positive comments, you're pushing me over the edge to place an order!


----------



## Nebo

I dont think you will be sorry, l.n. Ocean blue is just like GG said- very safe buy.

I have the large satchel, that is too big and is going to my younger sister. It is very dark, but still not towards teal. I have it in twist strap hobo and it is lighter and vibrant, more towards cobalt.

A lot of ladies have three or four different styles in this same color! That should speak for the color on its own


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks to everyone and their positive comments, you're pushing me over the edge to place an order!


LN. Callllllll. I am


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lisa.nickel said:


> All these ocean Florentines have me thinking about getting a kingston in this color. Can you tell me what  you all wear with it? I don't have any blue bags and for some reason this color scares me, is it really bright?




Some of the Ocean Flo's are brighter than others. Mine is richer with a slight shine. It's more or a cobalt blue in my opinion. I wear it with black and white mainly.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> I dont think you will be sorry, l.n. Ocean blue is just like GG said- very safe buy.
> 
> I have the large satchel, that is too big and is going to my younger sister. It is very dark, but still not towards teal. I have it in twist strap hobo and it is lighter and vibrant, more towards cobalt.
> 
> A lot of ladies have three or four different styles in this same color! That should speak for the color on its own



Nebo that's a beautiful color satchel in your avatar - what color is that?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have now switched bags 2 times today. Earlier I got the urge to switch into my smooth ocean satchel with pockets and reading about this made me go switch to my regular pebbled ocean flo.




I love it! I've done that so many times! I just want to carry them all, all the time.


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LN. Callllllll. I am




Girl you are crazy, I can't keep up


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Nebo that's a beautiful color satchel in your avatar - what color is that?



Thank you! This is my Miss Ivy in small. Love heeeer  She will be seeing Europe this october


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Thank you! This is my Miss Ivy in small. Love heeeer  She will be seeing Europe this october



Oh thanks, I thought so, she's beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday. 

I know this has been revealed before but I have to share. 
View attachment 2751910

View attachment 2751911

View attachment 2751912

View attachment 2751913


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913



Love it. Bag twins : )


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913



Stunning !


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913




I love the color, can't wait to see mod shot tomorrow


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Love it. Bag twins : )


 Me too!  Yay for twins!



dcooney4 said:


> Stunning !


 I agree!  The blue is gorgeous.



lisa.nickel said:


> I love the color, can't wait to see mod shot tomorrow


 
Thanks, me too!  I love the blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous! I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to see more mod shots.


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to see more mod shots.


 


elbgrl said:


> Beautiful, congrats!


 
Thanks y'all!  After UPS and QVC trying to tell me delivery wouldn't happen until the 23rd (crazy people!), I'm tickled to have her and she's perfect.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913



There is something about the color ocean, the contrast of the stitching, the contrast of the red zipper, the contrast of stitching on the handles, contrast of the hardware that makes this bag one of, if not THE, favorite to me. Some colors you don't get that beautiful contrast but with ocean you do. Congrats!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913



Oh geesh
You all are killing me
NAC your pics are gorgeous
it is getting so hard to resist this one


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Congrats NAC! She's perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913





Congrats!
I'm glad she finally arrived and that she's perfect!


----------



## Vicmarie

This color is beautiful ! The bag looks flawless !


----------



## Stazerd

We will be bag twins Tuesday


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913




Ooh she's beautiful!!! Perfect... She looks really smooth, soft and looks great on you. I'm so happy you love her.


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  Be still my heart it's true love. The color is gorgeous and I'm in love. Couple of quick pics tonight and I'll post in the mod shot thread in the morning. Cuz you know she's already loaded and ready for Tuesday.
> 
> I know this has been revealed before but I have to share.
> View attachment 2751910
> 
> View attachment 2751911
> 
> View attachment 2751912
> 
> View attachment 2751913


 
Lovely.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> 
> 
> My Florentine Regular/Large Satchel in Ocean Blue arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited. She is a great bag, plus I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> One picture without flash and another with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to decide on a great summer color bag for next year (violet, baby pink, bone or salmon).
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.




It's so weird how they the same bag in the same color can be so different. Humm. I guess ya never know what ya gonna get.


----------



## jenn805

[Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo



URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 

SO VERY NICE - how did I pass on that salmon


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> SO VERY NICE - how did I pass on that salmon



U should get salmon.its pretty : )


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> SO VERY NICE - how did I pass on that salmon



Go back and get it, you'll be glad you did.

It's yummy and delish. &#128537;


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Both bags are so pretty!  I especially like the two colors together.  Congrats.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> There is something about the color ocean, the contrast of the stitching, the contrast of the red zipper, the contrast of stitching on the handles, contrast of the hardware that makes this bag one of, if not THE, favorite to me. Some colors you don't get that beautiful contrast but with ocean you do. Congrats!





You are so right, Springer.  As someone else told me when I showed them the pictures, it's the details on this bag that made her stop and go, Whoa!



hopi said:


> Oh geesh
> You all are killing me
> NAC your pics are gorgeous
> it is getting so hard to resist this one




Thanks, hopi.  All the pictures here on this forum are what pushed me over the edge to order her.  I completely understand, lol. 



Gilmoregirl said:


> Congrats NAC! She's perfect!





Thanks!!  I think she's pretty perfect, too!  I am so in love with this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> I'm glad she finally arrived and that she's perfect!





Thanks, MaryBel!  I'm beyond happy!  She is definitely perfect for me. 



Vicmarie said:


> This color is beautiful ! The bag looks flawless !





Thanks!!  With the leather being smooth rather than pebbled, I'm so pleased she's flawless.  But tonight when I get home, the conditioner is going on before I put her up.



Stazerd said:


> We will be bag twins Tuesday


Bag twins!  Yay!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooh she's beautiful!!! Perfect... She looks really smooth, soft and looks great on you. I'm so happy you love her.





Thanks!  Now that you mention it, she is pretty soft.  And I definitely love her!



macde90 said:


> Lovely.





Thanks!  She certainly is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





Congrats!  Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Both bags are so pretty!  I especially like the two colors together.  Congrats.



Thanks. My favorite is the salmon flo : )


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  Both bags are beautiful!



Thanks. : )


----------



## hopi

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Oh Jenn,
They are beautiful, did you get them today!
I have wanted a BP twist strap hobo from day one!,
Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Congrats they are both beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Small reveal of an EBay score here:






1975 Phone wristlet, NWT won at auction for $32.  She came packaged so nicely, if I got her from someone here on the PF, thanks so much!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Small reveal of an EBay score here:
> 
> View attachment 2752756
> 
> View attachment 2752757
> 
> 
> 1975 Phone wristlet, NWT won at auction for $32.  She came packaged so nicely, if I got her from someone here on the PF, thanks so much!




Pretty!  Great price too. Congrats!!


----------



## lovethatduck

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




These look like sherbet and strawberry ice cream. &#127846;&#127848;Love them both. &#128522;


----------



## jenn805

hopi said:


> Oh Jenn,
> They are beautiful, did you get them today!
> I have wanted a BP twist strap hobo from day one!,
> Pretty, pretty, pretty!



They arrived today.ordered  from outlet : )


----------



## jenn805

lovethatduck said:


> These look like sherbet and strawberry ice cream. &#127846;&#127848;Love them both. &#128522;



Thank you : )


----------



## jenn805

elbgrl said:


> Congrats they are both beautiful!



Thanks
I like your eBay find : )


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I was gonna quote but it's just easier to say...

I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html][/URL]


 
Congrats!

I love both of these bags and both of these colors.

I'm going to place an order this evening if possible.


----------



## Nebo

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Congrats! I have the ocean blue in the twist strap hobo and I'm in love with that bag! Pink is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> Congrats! I have the ocean blue in the twist strap hobo and I'm in love with that bag! Pink is gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Small reveal of an EBay score here:
> 
> View attachment 2752756
> 
> View attachment 2752757
> 
> 
> 1975 Phone wristlet, NWT won at auction for $32.  She came packaged so nicely, if I got her from someone here on the PF, thanks so much!




You scored big on this one! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> [Small salmon flo and BP twist strap hobo
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s231.photobucket.com/user/jennel_805/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1410894259113.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]





Gorgeous score! Congrats!



elbgrl said:


> Small reveal of an EBay score here:
> 
> View attachment 2752756
> 
> View attachment 2752757
> 
> 
> 1975 Phone wristlet, NWT won at auction for $32.  She came packaged so nicely, if I got her from someone here on the PF, thanks so much!




What a great deal! Congrats! I have the satchel and wallet in the same print and love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
Also from Q
The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Great price too. Congrats!!





jenn805 said:


> Thanks
> I like your eBay find : )





Twoboyz said:


> You scored big on this one! Love it!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous score! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great deal! Congrats! I have the satchel and wallet in the same print and love it!


Thanks everyone!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



Beautiful. Love both : )


----------



## Vicmarie

Cfc they are beautiful !!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT




You are a sneaky little thang!!!! But enough about u....

Girrrlll... Speechless!!! Great color choice. And yes, she is HAWTTTT x12.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good




Smh!!!!... That's all I can do with this one. Off the chain!!!! Such a rich color and the Clayton... My fav bag. I need more colors.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are a sneaky little thang!!!! But enough about u....
> 
> Girrrlll... Speechless!!! Great color choice. And yes, she is HAWTTTT x12.


 
Sunshine you are so crazy -!!!!
Girl these heffas are HAWWWWWT


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> Cfc they are beautiful !!!!


 
Thanks V


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Beautiful. Love both : )


 


elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> Lovely, just lovely!


 

Thanks YALL


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good





Double WOW!
Congrats! They are Gorgeous!


So since you already got 2 Claytons, then I'd go with flo in the ocean.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Double WOW!
> Congrats! They are Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> So since you already got 2 Claytons, then I'd go with flo in the ocean.


 

THANKS MB -!!!! Still debating


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good


 

Hi CFC,

These Clayton bags are beautiful.

Congrats!

You make me want another one in additon to the Orange that I own.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Double WOW!
> Congrats! They are Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> So since you already got 2 Claytons, then I'd go with flo in the ocean.




I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT




OMG you are sneaky! I am love with these two colors! I need a Tmoro Flo in Clayton or Kingston! Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> OMG you are sneaky! I am love with these two colors! I need a Tmoro Flo in Clayton or Kingston! Gorgeous!


 
Thanks T - TBrown is my FAV


----------



## BagJunkey1000

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine you are so crazy -!!!!
> Girl these heffas are HAWWWWWT




Yes those HEFFAS are HAWT. That Marine is smokin.....#beautifulchoices
Aren't you glad u took the plunge.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Yes those HEFFAS are HAWT. That Marine is smokin.....#beautifulchoices
> Aren't you glad u took the plunge.


 
YES enabler I am glad


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



Son of a gun!!!!! That is sweet!!!! I know for FACT I will ascertain this color in the regular flo satchel and probably the clayton too when they go on clearance. This is one hot handbag. Look at the contrast of that stitching. I love the marine. Nothing to say but TDF!!!!!!!!!!!

Which one you think you'll carry first?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



Twitchin...







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good



Twerkin...

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good





Both bags are beautiful.  Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Son of a gun!!!!! That is sweet!!!! I know for FACT I will ascertain this color in the regular flo satchel and probably the clayton too when they go on clearance. This is one hot handbag. Look at the contrast of that stitching. I love the marine. Nothing to say but TDF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Which one you think you'll carry first?


Thnksssssss. Tbrown is my fav. She will play first


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Twitchin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twerkin...
> 
> Gorgeous bags!


Lolololol. I was waitin on you. Lolololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags are beautiful.  Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good



Daaarling, Ocean step aside, look at these beauties! Love them! Specially t moro.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnksssssss. Tbrown is my fav. She will play first




Stop talkin and give us mods!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololol. I was waitin on you. Lolololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Daaarling, Ocean step aside, look at these beauties! Love them! Specially t moro.


Thnks lady bug


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stop talkin and give us mods!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Mods tomorrow


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT




Both are beautiful, any word on ocean?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> Both are beautiful, any word on ocean?


Thnks. Got email said still waitin on DM


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



Glad you got your Clayton!!

Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good



Thr claytons are great favorites!  

Congrsts on you fraternal twin Claytons!


----------



## Springer

My step sister loved my clayton but not the "loud" color. She was wondering if they had any left on clearance that was more neutral. So I called WA and for the clayton they listed the colors pink, violet and white with tan trim. Does anyone have experience with white florentine? Would it be prone to getting stained I wonder.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> My step sister loved my clayton but not the "loud" color. She was wondering if they had any left on clearance that was more neutral. So I called WA and for the clayton they listed the colors pink, violet and white with tan trim. Does anyone have experience with white florentine? Would it be prone to getting stained I wonder.



The thought of white florentine makes me pee my pants in fear... I have "toddler syndrome" lol I would be so paranoid over the bag I would probably neglect the kids lol

I've never seen one in person but I bet the white is TDF!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My step sister loved my clayton but not the "loud" color. She was wondering if they had any left on clearance that was more neutral. So I called WA and for the clayton they listed the colors pink, violet and white with tan trim. Does anyone have experience with white florentine? Would it be prone to getting stained I wonder.




I don't have experience with white florentine, but white in general would scare me. I don't know if this is true of all of the white Flo's, but the ones I've seen in pictures and the ones I've seen at the outlet have been very pebbled in texture. They almost look like a heavily textured Dillen leather.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I don't have experience with white florentine, but white in general would scare me. I don't know if this is true of all of the white Flo's, but the ones I've seen in pictures and the ones I've seen at the outlet have been very pebbled in texture. They almost look like a heavily textured Dillen leather.



This! On every picture the "flo" in white with tan trim looks like Dillen.  I would call the outlet ask them to see if there are any in the stores and have them call you from that store so you can get the scoop on the white.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Glad you got your Clayton!!
> 
> Congrats!


 

Thanks L


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Thr claytons are great favorites!
> 
> Congrsts on you fraternal twin Claytons!


 
I am no longer a Clayton virgin !!!!!!!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT



I keep coming back to look at this bag. I LOVE it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

We know that Florentine leather can absorb dye from clothing.  I know of cases where dark denim has rubbed off onto natural colored Florentine.  Personally,  I would think the white would be very vulnerable to this kind of problem.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> *The thought of white florentine makes me pee my pants in fear...* I have "toddler syndrome" lol I would be so paranoid over the bag I would probably neglect the kids lol
> 
> I've never seen one in person but I bet the white is TDF!





I don't know anything about the white Florentine leather, but I just had to tell you how much I loved that phrase, lol.  And that it pretty much describes me and white bags, too.  LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> My step sister loved my clayton but not the "loud" color. She was wondering if they had any left on clearance that was more neutral. So I called WA and for the clayton they listed the colors pink, violet and white with tan trim. Does anyone have experience with white florentine? Would it be prone to getting stained I wonder.




I have seen the White with Tan Trim Clay and personally did not like it. It looked cheap to me. And like TB said... It was pebbly. 

I don't own white Flo but I do own Oyster, which has grey hints. I haven't had any issues with her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am no longer a Clayton virgin !!!!!!!




Yay!!! &#128525;


----------



## MaryBel

Got this cutie from Macy's VIP sale. Got more goodies but they are not Dooneys, so I'll post them in the Non-Dooney favorites! 


I love they are making the phone wallets bigger so I can fit my Samsung Galaxy phone.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie from Macy's VIP sale. Got more goodies but they are not Dooneys, so I'll post them in the Non-Dooney favorites!
> 
> 
> I love they are making the phone wallets bigger so I can fit my Samsung Galaxy phone.




Very cute! I'm glad your Galaxy fits. I didn't realize that phone wristlet was that big. That was something I worried about with going with the iPhone 6. Funny, that never would have crossed my mind before Dooney got a hold of me.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute! I'm glad your Galaxy fits. I didn't realize that phone wristlet was that big. That was something I worried about with going with the iPhone 6. Funny, that never would have crossed my mind before Dooney got a hold of me.




Thanks TB!
Yes it's big, about 6.5x4.
I started worrying when they starting making wallets for the phones and was so mad that mine didn't fit.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie from Macy's VIP sale. Got more goodies but they are not Dooneys, so I'll post them in the Non-Dooney favorites!
> 
> 
> I love they are making the phone wallets bigger so I can fit my Samsung Galaxy phone.



I love this! 

So they're making the phone wallets bigger now? That's good. Especially with the new 6 coming out, maybe I'll be able to take advantage after I get it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Look what I got! 

Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;

I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).

Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.  

Keeper!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I love this!
> 
> So they're making the phone wallets bigger now? That's good. Especially with the new 6 coming out, maybe I'll be able to take advantage after I get it.




At one point I thought it was a regular zip around wallet. Only after I opened it I realized it was a phone wallet.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).




She's gorgeous Love!


When I was looking at the presentation, it seemed to me like the leather is very similar to the calf leather. What do you think?


ETA: It is calf! I just noticed the style number starts with CF. That's the code for the calf collection! I Love how they try to spin the "New leather" argument to convince us to get the bag


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Love!
> 
> 
> When I was looking at the presentation, it seemed to me like the leather is very similar to the calf leather. What do you think?



Dunno, I don't own calf leather, so can't tell you.

I can say now that I have a grey Dooney, I can hold out for the grey florentine satchel to get to the outlets.


&#128515;&#128516;&#128538;&#128526;

Thanks, by the way!  She's  nice looking lady bag.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Dunno, I don't own calf leather, so can't tell you.
> 
> I can say now that I have a grey Dooney, I can hold out for the grey florentine satchel to get to the outlets.
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56858;&#55357;&#56846;
> 
> Thanks, by the way!  She's  nice looking lady bag.



Yes she is, and you picked the best color! That's the color I would have ordered.

She is calf! I noticed the style code in your pic!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> ETA: It is calf! I just noticed the style number starts with CF. That's the code for the calf collection! I Love how they try to spin the "New leather" argument to convince us to get the bag



Ah, it's nice, smooth and soft.

Why don't they just come out with it then?

Anyway ... bag is my first D&B hobo.  Perfect size, slouchy yet definitely structured.  I like that about this bag.&#128522;


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Ah, it's nice, smooth and soft.
> 
> Why don't they just come out with it then?
> 
> Anyway ... bag is my first D&B hobo.  Perfect size, slouchy yet definitely structured.  I like that about this bag.&#55357;&#56842;





I think they try the "new leather" "European leather" line to get more people to buy it because it is a new leather. Also, the older calf collection was not as nice as the last one, and a lot of people might still associate "calf" with that older leather if they didn't see the last calf leather collection, which is really nice.


I think it's a really nice style. I love hobos and it's nice they included a wallet this time, which btw, they totally copied the style from coach.


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> 
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeper!




Oooo pretty !


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Small reveal of an EBay score here:
> 
> View attachment 2752756
> 
> View attachment 2752757
> 
> 
> 1975 Phone wristlet, NWT won at auction for $32.  She came packaged so nicely, if I got her from someone here on the PF, thanks so much!



Such a cutie - great collector or gift box!


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> Keeper!



The TSV was so pretty, lovethatduck is the color gray with a taupe undertone?
it is such a  great looking bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> Keeper!


Veryyyy nice. Looks like a good size


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Marine Clayton!!!!! Clearanced from Q!!!!!!!
> This heffa is HAWTTTTTTT





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mr Sexy BTomorrow!!!
> Now this is just one big SEXY Brown bag!!!!
> Also from Q
> The smell in my office is SOOOOOOOOOOOO good





Girl 
You are outta control. 
Absolute Stunners &  thats spelled tmoro
or the best brown ever
You could be from Texas - go big or go home
Congrats on your new beauties


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> The TSV was so pretty, lovethatduck is the color gray with a taupe undertone?
> it is such a  great looking bag



Yes, exactly.

My grandson commented how it had brown undertones. He totally got it when I said, "mushroom". And thanks!


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyyy nice. Looks like a good size




I agree.  

It's what how I wish the Gretta hobo is like.  A little fatter around the bottom.&#128518;


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> Keeper!



This is absolutely gorgeous!! What a nice surprise!


----------



## Dooneyista2

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> Keeper!


That mushroom is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Dooneyista2

These beauties were waiting on me today as well. (That guy in the brown short sure does get around)

I really wanted a new all black workhorse bag and this definitely qualifies. I'm so happy to find out that it's calf leather.


----------



## Dooneyista2

This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie from Macy's VIP sale. Got more goodies but they are not Dooneys, so I'll post them in the Non-Dooney favorites!
> 
> 
> I love they are making the phone wallets bigger so I can fit my Samsung Galaxy phone.



Cute


----------



## lovethatduck

Dooneyista2 said:


> This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.



I love the black, and the nude!

They are beautiful,  I'm glad I took the plunge on this hobo, wish I could have done all three..&#128522;

Your bags are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## Dooneyista2

lovethatduck said:


> I love the black, and the nude!
> 
> They are beautiful,  I'm glad I took the plunge on this hobo, wish I could have done all three..&#128522;
> 
> Your bags are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.


Thanks! I was a little torn about the mushroom, but decided against it since I had already bought a grey bag, but your pictures make me wish I had gotten it.


----------



## hopi

Dooneyista2 said:


> This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.



The bags are so beautiful and together - they do look like an amazing desert - 
Congrats on such a great TSV LOVE them


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> 
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeper!




Beautiful!  I'm so regretting canceling my order for this bag. I had the mushroom too. What do you think of the lining?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Love!
> 
> 
> When I was looking at the presentation, it seemed to me like the leather is very similar to the calf leather. What do you think?
> 
> 
> ETA: It is calf! I just noticed the style number starts with CF. That's the code for the calf collection! I Love how they try to spin the "New leather" argument to convince us to get the bag




Interesting MaryBel. Good catch. It does look like the calf leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneyista2 said:


> These beauties were waiting on me today as well. (That guy in the brown short sure does get around)
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted a new all black workhorse bag and this definitely qualifies. I'm so happy to find out that it's calf leather.




Let the TSVs come out! I love them both. The black looks so rich. This bag just looks like it's comfortable to carry.  Congrats on your new beauties.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dooneyista2 said:


> This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.


Omg. This are verrrry nice


----------



## Dooneyista2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. This are verrrry nice


 
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dooneyista2

Twoboyz said:


> Let the TSVs come out! I love them both. The black looks so rich. This bag just looks like it's comfortable to carry. Congrats on your new beauties.


 
It's very comfortable to carry. I'm using it today and it's really easy on the shoulder. It's a relief from carrying around a loaded up chelsea.


----------



## Dooneyista2

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I'm so regretting canceling my order for this bag. I had the mushroom too. What do you think of the lining?


 
It's the same lining that they have in the Eva coated cotton line. (The pictures are for comparison of the TSV and the Eva satchel). It may be a little softer in the TSV though. I like it because it keeps me from worrying about damaging the lining of the bag. I think since they used the calf leather and its so durable outside, it complements it well. I don't think I would appreciate it in Florentine bags or anything more upscale though.


----------



## Dooneyista2

hopi said:


> The bags are so beautiful and together - they do look like an amazing desert -
> Congrats on such a great TSV LOVE them


 
Thanks! ( Can you tell I love sweets?)


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneyista2 said:


> It's the same lining that they have in the Eva coated cotton line. (The pictures are for comparison of the TSV and the Eva satchel). It may be a little softer in the TSV though. I like it because it keeps me from worrying about damaging the lining of the bag. I think since they used the calf leather and its so durable outside, it complements it well. I don't think I would appreciate it in Florentine bags or anything more upscale though.




Thanks for the comparison. It looks really silky smooth. That's what I've been reading in the reviews QVC. Some have said it still feels thick and durable like the standard red cotton lining. I'm glad you're loving your new bag.


----------



## Vicmarie

To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/



So sorry this happened.   

Are you gonna try again? 

I'm still waiting for some sort of price break on this bag.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/



I am so sorry Vicmarie  how disappointing!

This is why I am so gunshy of ordering online now


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/



Dang.  It is totally unacceptable to be sent something that is less than perfect when you are paying that kind of money. I will never forget the level of disappointment and anger I had when I ordered and paid full price for the stanwich satchel and I was sent one that had obviously been used that also had some kind of ink marks on. Then my replacement was one was one that had perfectly smooth AND pebbled leather. When getting at bag at clearance price, I can be a little more lenient, although, and this is my personal preference, I will never accept a return. When paying full price, especially these prices, the bag SHOULD be perfect. 

I'm sorry for your disappointment. It's awful to be so excited about something and then to open the box and be slapped with disappointment.


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneyista2 said:


> This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.





They are WOW!
They look even better than on TV
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/




Oh no, so sorry to hear you got a bag in that shape! That's totally unacceptable!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/




I'm sorry VicMarie. I just finished watching your video. The tassels look horrible. The color looked great on you though. Your husband was a great assistant to you in your video.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry VicMarie. I just finished watching your video. The tassels look horrible. The color looked great on you though. Your husband was a great assistant to you in your video.



My husband cracked up when he heard your hubby... then I pointed it out that every husband should be so supportive  

I agree, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Vicmarie

Hahaha he so did not wanna do it ! Poor guy  he's a good one !


----------



## Vicmarie

I have the weekend to think about exchanging it for a new one or maybe getting another one .. Like a stanwhich ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I have the weekend to think about exchanging it for a new one or maybe getting another one .. Like a stanwhich ?




Loooveeee the Stanwich! Im carrying my natural today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/


 
Oh no, that is very disappointing! I'm so sorry it's in such bad shape.  Not cool at all.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Look what I got!
> 
> Unexpected delivery by Mr. Brown Shorts ... doorbell chime followed by short sharp no-nonsense raps on the door. Et voila!&#127873;&#127873;&#127873;
> 
> I was so not expecting  anything--no word from QVC since placing this order Friday night (PT).
> 
> Florentine soft, it's a lot of bag so there some weight to it.  Smells like a florentine, looks like a smooth florentine.
> 
> Keeper!





Dooneyista2 said:


> This other hot chick is just icing on the cake. They're both a really great size for me.



Beautiful bags, ladies! Waaaay more attractive on your pictures then on the net.



Vicmarie said:


> To say I am disappointed is an understatement !! There are a few scratches and indentations I cannot accept . And the tassels ?!!!!! Horrible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755468
> View attachment 2755469
> View attachment 2755470
> 
> 
> My husband even went as far as to say that even if I wanted to try and keep it , he would force me to send that piece of crap back :/



Oh, hon, so sorry! I know how excited you were! This one was from dooney.com?  Are you returning it as defective?


----------



## Nebo

Just finished watching your video. You are good at making videos! Your pup is adorable. So, on to the bag... it sounded like you wanted a really smooth one, so you were even more disappointed that it was a pebbled one? The body of the bag looked good to me, I couldnt really tell if the scratches were deep or just like the ones you would find on natural, which go away with patina and conditioning. The only issue for me are those tassels! The leather just looked really thin and just taped to the suede. The tassels would be an enough reason to send it back. Do Dooney retail stores ship stuff? Maybe you can order via boutique. I dont know if the trade is on only good trough dooney.com?


----------



## Vicmarie

Ok .. I left the bag out and let my disappointment fade and am Looking past all the indentations and the scratches will go away I think . The tassels are the part that's really bothering me now . Is it worth sending back for two tassels ? The other two tassels are fine , one came bent but I could put a hair tie around it . Here's a close up . They are really wrinkled and indented , and the fraying is bad . Also , some are still stuck together . Honest opinions ladies !


----------



## Vicmarie

vicmarie said:


> ok .. I left the bag out and let my disappointment fade and am looking past all the indentations and the scratches will go away i think . The tassels are the part that's really bothering me now . Is it worth sending back for two tassels ? The other two tassels are fine , one came bent but i could put a hair tie around it . Here's a close up . They are really wrinkled and indented , and the fraying is bad . Also , some are still stuck together . Honest opinions ladies !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD. 

Medium Dillen Satchel in Black. 
View attachment 2755745


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755734
> View attachment 2755735
> View attachment 2755737




The bag is defective.

If I were at the brick and mortar store and the SA presented this satchel, I'd reject it--outright.  Even if it was the last one. 

At full retail, albeit a tad inconvenient, I'd send it back--for a full refund which they credit back in about 4 days of receiving the bag. (My 65% off retail defective ocean with a warped foldover flap went back, credited back to my card within 4 days.) No, I didn't replace the ocean blue.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745



Classic!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745



Love it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755734
> View attachment 2755735
> View attachment 2755737




Vic... Me, personally would keep it unless you wanted a smooth one. From what I saw in the store, the grey scratches easy. I saw 2 and both had scratches. I think if you put a little conditioner and buff really good, you'll be ok. The tassels really wouldn't bother me either. If it were me, I'd tie them down and make sure to register the bag in case the tassels give you trouble later on. To ease my mind on "not so perfect" purchases, I remind myself that most of  these bags are "MAN-made". I hope you make the best decision that makes you feel satisfied.


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> The bag is defective.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were at the brick and mortar store and the SA presented this satchel, I'd reject it--outright.  Even if it was the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> At full retail, albeit a tad inconvenient, I'd send it back--for a full refund which they credit back in about 4 days of receiving the bag. (My 65% off retail defective ocean with a warped foldover flap went back, credited back to my card within 4 days.) No, I didn't replace the ocean blue.




Thank you my dear .. You slapped me back to reality there !  you are right .


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755734
> View attachment 2755735
> View attachment 2755737



I agree with Pcan... if it were MY bag I would keep it.  The only issue (for me) was the tassels, which could also be conditioned and "trained" 

I couldn't see the scratches, but that doesn't mean they aren't there lol I watched the video on my ipad. As long as they aren't gouges in the leather I think i would be ok with them. Any wrinkles and indents should work out as it relaxes with use.

All of that being said... yes,  I do believe you could return the bag as defective and be justified in doing so. We shouldn't have to train, buff or condition the imperfections out. I would, but that's me. I just spent two weeks retraining the wonky zipper on my Marine Kingston lol to me it was less hassle than returning him, and in the end I am still perfectly happy with my bag. Will you be able to say the same?


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Vic... Me, personally would keep it unless you wanted a smooth one. From what I saw in the store, the grey scratches easy. I saw 2 and both had scratches. I think if you put a little conditioner and buff really good, you'll be ok. The tassels really wouldn't bother me either. If it were me, I'd tie them down and make sure to register the bag in case the tassels give you trouble later on. To ease my mind on "not so perfect" purchases, I remind myself that most of  these bags are "MAN-made". I hope you make the best decision that makes you feel satisfied.




The bag is really pretty !!! The bag itself is good and you're right about the scratches , the tassel though is reallyyyyy bothering me . I think I am gonna send it back  I guess I have the weekend to think about it  I am disappointed though cause I was so excited for it


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745



I love, love, love this bag! I would give up a limb to get it in tangerine! Then another limb to get the pink lol

I hope you love her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Classic!



I agree!



jenn805 said:


> Love it



Thanks!  Me too!



Gilmoregirl said:


> I love, love, love this bag! I would give up a limb to get it in tangerine! Then another limb to get the pink lol
> 
> I hope you love her!



Thanks!!  I do love her. I love shape and I can see the Dillen leather being a little more easy care than the Florentine, of course. The size is similar to my Medium Candaces, so that doesn't bother me. 

Of course it's a bit heavier, but then so are my textured Molly and Candace. I'm used to it.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745




Love it !!!!


----------



## Nebo

That black Dillen is beautiful! Wish this bag came in all black 

Vicmarie, the body of the bag is really pretty. The little things that are hanging, I would cut them, if you decide to keep.  You have the right to be critical and send it back. I think I might lean more towards keeping it. It looked really, really pretty in your video, I didnt really noticed the scratches and besides the little thing that are hanging on the tassels, the other one can be smoothed down. 

OK, so I went and checked all tassels on my bags. Salmon, Ocean, Ivy have the soft, mushy, textured tassels like on your gray. On two of them I have some strings, but, not like on your gray. I think the reason why it is so pronounced on your bag is the color and the contrast it creates with the green suede- the texture and smooshines stands out more.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745



That bag is TDF!!!!!!! I have it's brother, the cobalt, but wished I had got the black too!!! Enjoy! He's also very resilient! Mine went to the ball field, through dirt and rain and rough handling without a mark or scratch!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love, love, love this bag! I would give up a limb to get it in tangerine! Then another limb to get the pink lol
> 
> I hope you love her!



I would give up a torso for the regular size pink.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I would give up a torso for the regular size pink.



Lololol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I would give up a torso for the regular size pink.




 lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> The bag is really pretty !!! The bag itself is good and you're right about the scratches , the tassel though is reallyyyyy bothering me . I think I am gonna send it back  I guess I have the weekend to think about it  I am disappointed though cause I was so excited for it




VicM, it sounds like you're trying to talk yourself into being okay with it. I know for me whenever I do that it always seems to bother me forever. If you don't love it, I think it's worth taking the time and hassle to send it back and get a replacement. That's just what I've learned in my experience.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745




So gorgeous! Do you love it?


----------



## jenn805

Small moss flo : )


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )


Beautiful color


----------



## Gilmoregirl

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



She is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )




Bag twins!!! I love this Miss color. I wear it as a neutral. Beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!






The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Yay! So glad you love it! Love me some zip zips!


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )




I love the color of the moss. Beautiful and great for fall


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;




Gorgeous! I love that smoke color. It's so beautiful. I'm glad she's a keeper.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745




She's gorgeous! Congrats!
And no, we are not twins on this one  although I have Smith in this color combination


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful color





Gilmoregirl said:


> She is gorgeous!  Congrats!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins!!! I love this Miss color. I wear it as a neutral. Beautiful!



Thanks, its a great neutral


----------



## jenn805

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Very pretty, love the color


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! So glad you love it! Love me some zip zips!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love that smoke color. It's so beautiful. I'm glad she's a keeper.





jenn805 said:


> Very pretty, love the color



Thanks everyone - I am in love with the color!


----------



## elbgrl

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )


Lovely!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745


What a beauty!


Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755734
> View attachment 2755735
> View attachment 2755737



This is a beautiful bag - I would keep cause it doesn't seem that bag to me, but that's me.  If you are bothered by it, you should return.


----------



## Springer

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Springer

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



I love it! When you going to change into it???


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> I love it! When you going to change into it???



Probably next week


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )




OMG, she's gorgeous! Perfect for fall!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;




What a pretty color!
Congrats Rosie!


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous! Perfect for fall!



Thanks : )


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Rosie
I love this bag, you chose such a beautiful color.
Ms Zip  is the next on my wish list and you are right it just  matter of colors!!
Congrats


----------



## hopi

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



Moss is such an amazing color! Congrats on your newbie!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck finally arrived and brought my first order from ILD.
> 
> Medium Dillen Satchel in Black.
> View attachment 2755745



Girl you are building a Dooney collection at record pace
This is such a classic and the color combo so nice.


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2755734
> View attachment 2755735
> View attachment 2755737



Vicmarie
You need to call and tell them you got a defective bag and you want an exchange, you are not happy and that's not good for that amount of money.


----------



## jenn805

hopi said:


> Moss is such an amazing color! Congrats on your newbie!



Thanks.  :  )


----------



## Nebo

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



That is a beautiful color.  



elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



I love zip zip's. Still dont own one  I will have to remedy that soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



Congrats!

I love this bag in this color. I really want one. Hoping to find one at outlet next month.



elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Congrats!

I like the color of this bag.

I just could not pull the trigger when they had it on QVC.


----------



## Bobetta

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors[emoji1]




Beyond perfect. Love this bag (I need one) and adore this color!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Love this color, Congrats!!  Another color to add to my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo : )



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;



Love it, Rosie!   Do you find it is big enough?


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, Rosie!   Do you find it is big enough?



This.&#10548;

Love the zip zip, just wish it could be larger. Then it would be perfect for me.&#128522;


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> This.&#10548;
> 
> Love the zip zip, just wish it could be larger. Then it would be perfect for me.&#128522;



I agree. If it was bigger, I would have snatched one up in the patent leather.


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> This.&#10548;
> 
> Love the zip zip, just wish it could be larger. Then it would be perfect for me.&#128522;



I should add, though, that I like mine--a lot. I simply limit what I carry to essential essentials.


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> I should add, though, that I like mine--a lot. I simply limit what I carry to essential essentials.




Ohhh, that sounds scary to me. Lol. Do you have a Small Flo or Regular Flo in your collection? I forget. Or both? Trying to compare your bag style to mine. (I impulsed bought a Zip Zip earlier. Debating the decision. But I couldn't resist anymore.)


----------



## lovethatduck

Bobetta said:


> Ohhh, that sounds scary to me. Lol. Do you have a Small Flo or Regular Flo in your collection? I forget. Or both? Trying to compare your bag style to mine. (I impulsed bought a Zip Zip earlier. Debating the decision. But I couldn't resist anymore.)


 
Oh, no, didn't mean to scare you!

My regular essentials for my regular bags (medium tote, drawstring, regular satchel, vanessa) include large cosmetic case, magazines, case charger and, just because I'm anal, extension cord, water bottle, etc.)
_
Here's a pic of the zip zip comfortably loaded, where it doesn't bulge or warp. I could tuck in a bit more if I really need to. Actually, another cosmetic case which somehow got left out of the shot.


----------



## Bobetta

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, no, didn't mean to scare you!
> 
> 
> 
> My regular essentials for my regular bags (medium tote, drawstring, regular satchel, vanessa) include large cosmetic case, magazines, case charger and, just because I'm anal, extension cord, water bottle, etc.)
> 
> _
> 
> Here's a pic of the zip zip comfortably loaded, where it doesn't bulge or warp. I could tuck in a bit more if I really need to. Actually, another cosmetic case which somehow got left out of the shot.




Ah, thanks for these pics! Very helpful. You've given me a little bit of confidence now. Lol. That's a reasonable amount that the Zip Zip carries. I think I'd be quite happy with that. I can't wait for her to come in. Soooo curious to see how she looks in person. I just hope it's either love or not. Hate the in-between torture and debating what to do - keep or not. Grrgh. (Or Grrrr. Lol.)


----------



## MaryBel

Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine. 


Here she is


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
> Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine.
> 
> 
> Here she is



I remember those!   Nice find, MB!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
> Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine.
> 
> 
> Here she is





Sweet!! Congrats on a great find! 


And nope, I don't have any in this style, lol.  No twins on this one.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
> Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine.
> 
> 
> Here she is




Oohhh, so nice and comfy looking. Nice find!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!  

As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those. 

Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!

View attachment 2758571

View attachment 2758572



Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes. 
View attachment 2758573


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758570
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573


Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats


 
Thanks!  I'm loving the color of this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember those! Nice find, MB!


Thanks Sarah!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sweet!! Congrats on a great find!
> And nope, I don't have any in this style, lol. No twins on this one.....


Thanks! I love this style, it's very comfy to carry.
LOL... one of the few!






Twoboyz said:


> Oohhh, so nice and comfy looking. Nice find!





Thanks TB!
It is really comfy.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573





yay! So glad she's a keeper!
Congrats! She's so pretty!


Not twins on this one either....cousins? I have the one with the 2 pockets!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> yay! So glad she's a keeper!
> Congrats! She's so pretty!
> 
> 
> Not twins on this one either....cousins? I have the one with the 2 pockets!


 

Thanks!! I'm very happy with Miss Violet and very happy she's a keeper.  I was worried about what I'd find when I opened the box after reading some of the other posts on here.  Big sigh of relief here, lol.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> That is a beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> I love zip zip's. Still dont own one  I will have to remedy that soon.





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I love this bag in this color. I really want one. Hoping to find one at outlet next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I like the color of this bag.
> 
> I just could not pull the trigger when they had it on QVC.





Bobetta said:


> Beyond perfect. Love this bag (I need one) and adore this color!! Congrats!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love this color, Congrats!!  Another color to add to my wish list.





MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, Rosie!   Do you find it is big enough?





lovethatduck said:


> This.&#10548;
> 
> Love the zip zip, just wish it could be larger. Then it would be perfect for me.&#128522;


Thanks so much everyone!
I love her!  And she fits everything I normally carry.  I think its because of the way she opens up so wide.  I put everything I was carrying in my 1975 satchel in her without a problem.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
> Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine.
> 
> 
> Here she is


Lovely MaryBel, congrats!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



Wowsa congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Arrived from QVC today - zip zip satchel in smoke - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2756380
> 
> View attachment 2756381
> 
> 
> The leather is exceptional, and I love how the bag unzips on top and opens so wide.  A definite keeper, and I can see me owning one in many colors&#128516;


Lovvvvve the color. They need to mke a larger zip zip


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



Yay! Congrats!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Lovely MaryBel, congrats!





Thanks Rosie!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvve the color. They need to mke a larger zip zip




Thanks I looove the color too!




Lots of room in her


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



You got a smooth one like me! Gorgeous! Seriously, that color is something else. It's gorgeous!!! I love love love the violet! So happy for you!!! When will you carry her???


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



She will be perfect to carry in fall and especially winter, when all loses it's color. She will bring brightness to everything!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> You got a smooth one like me! Gorgeous! Seriously, that color is something else. It's gorgeous!!! I love love love the violet! So happy for you!!! When will you carry her???





Springer said:


> She will be perfect to carry in fall and especially winter, when all loses it's color. She will bring brightness to everything!



Thanks, Springer!  I'm pretty excited she's a keeper. No surprise-I'm carrying her tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Thanks I looove the color too!
> 
> View attachment 2758602
> 
> 
> Lots of room in her
> 
> View attachment 2758603


Hmmmmmm looks roomy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The violet Flo is stunning.   Now I'm craving *another* violet Flo along with another Ocean Flo.  I'm trying to resist.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Your Violet Flo is gorgeous NAC! I'm so happy you got a nice one! I was nervous the bad one I returned is still floating around at The Q! She's a real beauty and she looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Here she is


Beautiful. I love this style in suede.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



Awww, she is beautiful. I hope to get one style in this color before it goes off sale.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Lovely MaryBel, congrats!
> 
> 
> Wowsa congrats on a gorgeous bag!



Thanks!! I'm so happy it worked out well.  I now I could have easily gotten a dud.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Beautiful. I love this style in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, she is beautiful. I hope to get one style in this color before it goes off sale.



Thanks!!  I really like this color. Happy Dance!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Your Violet Flo is gorgeous NAC! I'm so happy you got a nice one! I was nervous the bad one I returned is still floating around at The Q! She's a real beauty and she looks beautiful on you.



Thanks!!  After reading about the duds some of you got, including yours, I was a little worried about that too.  Hopefully QVC sent the defective ones back to Dooney.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> The violet Flo is stunning.   Now I'm craving *another* violet Flo along with another Ocean Flo.  I'm trying to resist.   Enjoy your new treasure.



Thanks!  I'm pretty happy at how this turned out. Now to have some will power until I can make my trip to the outlet next month.  I can do it. I can do it....


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Went to a different Macy's (not so close to me) on the weekend to see what selection they had. Was tempted by a few bags, but they were over $1000 so they were a no go!
> Then I found an older bag and was considering taking it home since I love this style and I didn't have it in this color/leather combination. I wasn't really sure so I looked for the nearest mirror to see how it looked on and once I saw it, I knew for sure, she was coming home. It is the zipper sac in black suede. As many of you might remember, this is an old style. When I tried to check the price on the scanner, it said, check with a SA. So I did, she said because it was an older style it would be 50% off and then the extra 20% for the VIP sale, so I got it for about $105 with tax. I love how soft she is. She will join her sister in blue and her cousin the double pocket satchel in wine.
> 
> 
> Here she is



Congrats!

Lovely bag in suede.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



Congrats!

The color is stunning. Love florentine satchels.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks I looove the color too!
> 
> View attachment 2758602
> 
> 
> Lots of room in her
> 
> View attachment 2758603



Trying to be patient about get a Zip but these pictures are so tempting.
Love this bag.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



She does look perfect!
Congrats


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, no, didn't mean to scare you!
> 
> My regular essentials for my regular bags (medium tote, drawstring, regular satchel, vanessa) include large cosmetic case, magazines, case charger and, just because I'm anal, extension cord, water bottle, etc.)
> _
> Here's a pic of the zip zip comfortably loaded, where it doesn't bulge or warp. I could tuck in a bit more if I really need to. Actually, another cosmetic case which somehow got left out of the shot.



She's a beautiful clown car


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> She's a beautiful clown car




Haha. I remember the "clown car" reference. Was this the clown car or another bag?? Lol. Either way - I can't wait!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The QVC as is fairies have smiled kindly on me!  Happy dance!
> 
> As Is Violet Flo (small) has arrived and she's gorgeous. The leather is all smooth which is fine by me and she is perfect. Missing the dust bag but that's not an issue, I have plenty of those.
> 
> Here ya go, Springer!  Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 2758571
> 
> View attachment 2758572
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mod shot. Please excuse my sloppy clothes. I had already changed out of my work clothes.
> View attachment 2758573



YAY!   She's gorgeous!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Haha. I remember the "clown car" reference. Was this the clown car or another bag?? Lol. Either way - I can't wait!!



I hope you love your new bag, Bob!   I ordered the croco zip zip from Macy's sale and I'm worried that it will be too small.  Ack.   I don't carry much stuff, but I'm used to a bigger bag.


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> she's a beautiful clown car



&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you love your new bag, Bob!   I ordered the croco zip zip from Macy's sale and I'm worried that it will be too small.  Ack.   I don't carry much stuff, but I'm used to a bigger bag.




Nice! Did you get the new one with the dark Tmoro trim? I love them
With that trim.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> YAY!   She's gorgeous!   Congrats.




Thanks!  I'm so happy she's not an as is dud.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Did you get the new one with the dark Tmoro trim? I love them
> With that trim.



Yes, the dark trim.  I just got shipping tracking from Macy's; it will be here on Friday.  I'm sure I will love the look; just not sure about the size.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, the dark trim.  I just got shipping tracking from Macy's; it will be here on Friday.  I'm sure I will love the look; just not sure about the size.



Ooohhhh, I can't wait to see!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, the dark trim.  I just got shipping tracking from Macy's; it will be here on Friday.  I'm sure I will love the look; just not sure about the size.




Oh, nice! What color did you get?


----------



## lisa.nickel

This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, nice! What color did you get?



Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144



WOW, she's gorgeous Lisa!!   Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*





Oh, that Brahmin is gorgeous!


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, she's gorgeous Lisa!!   Congrats.




Thanks so much


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, that Brahmin is gorgeous!



I have been monitoring the Vivian and the Hudson satchels, lol.  I've been waiting on new colors in each because I think they are a better size for me than the Dooney zip zip.    I just ordered this one from Zappos so I'll compare them when they both get here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144


 

VERY NICE - Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*



Oh wow, that is a strikingly beautiful bag! I see your dilemma.


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144



Old or not, it's gorgeous! Is it natural? Congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Old or not, it's gorgeous! Is it natural? Congrats!




Yes it is! My first bag in natural, now looking for a deal on the wallet


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> VERY NICE - Congrats




Thanks


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144



If I could reach through the screen and grab a bag I would have grabbed this! Son of a gun that looks so rich. I can honestly say no color makes me weak in the knees like that of a smooth florentine in natural. Was getting ready to change into my reg violet flo but I may be changing into The General now. Congrats!

As far as conditioning, I do not know whether you saw my posts in the florentine vachetta satchel thread about how I broke down and ended up conditioning The General. He was kinda dry in a few places. I have read that they can be damaged easier if they are dry. I conditioned him. He did become a hair darker, what the patina will do naturally over time with use, but it is a beautiful slight color change. That was with Apple conditioner also. Me personally, I would be scared to use anything else as this is the only kind I have first hand experience with and I KNOW what it does and doesn't do. 

Oh man enjoy this beauty!


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*




This bag is beautiful. I love the detail


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> If I could reach through the screen and grab a bag I would have grabbed this! Son of a gun that looks so rich. I can honestly say no color makes me weak in the knees like that of a smooth florentine in natural. Was getting ready to change into my reg violet flo but I may be changing into The General now. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as conditioning, I do not know whether you saw my posts in the florentine vachetta satchel thread about how I broke down and ended up conditioning The General. He was kinda dry in a few places. I have read that they can be damaged easier if they are dry. I conditioned him. He did become a hair darker, what the patina will do naturally over time with use, but it is a beautiful slight color change. That was with Apple conditioner also. Me personally, I would be scared to use anything else as this is the only kind I have first hand experience with and I KNOW what it does and doesn't do.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man enjoy this beauty!




Thanks so much, yes I saw your post and I have some apple conditioner on the way. I'm going to carry it now though I don't think I can wait!


----------



## Springer

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks so much, yes I saw your post and I have some apple conditioner on the way. I'm going to carry it now though I don't think I can wait!



You must be giddy with excitement! If I could, I would own every florentine bag dooney makes in the color natural. Man I wish they put that color on big discounts like the fashion colors. I would be perfectly happy if I had multiple bags only in natural. I could never get tired of it.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> You must be giddy with excitement! If I could, I would own every florentine bag dooney makes in the color natural. Man I wish they put that color on big discounts like the fashion colors. I would be perfectly happy if I had multiple bags only in natural. I could never get tired of it.




Yes giddy is a good description. I've wanted natural for a long time so I'm glad I finally took the plunge


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Yes giddy is a good description. I've wanted natural for a long time so I'm glad I finally took the plunge




I definitely think I need the Kingston in natural too! Regarding conditioning, just because I'm squeamish with light colored bags I personally would at least Apple guard spray it. If it's looking dry I would probably condition it as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144



That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa, wow that satchel is beautiful! I tried it on in cognac when I was at Dillards!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> MiaBorsa, wow that satchel is beautiful! I tried it on in cognac when I was at Dillards!



I love that satchel, Nebo!   I believe that is the pecan color in Brahmin melbourne croco.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that satchel, Nebo!   I believe that is the pecan color in Brahmin melbourne croco.  It looks great on you!



Yes, pecan  It is so beautiful!  Just a bit out of my price range at full price. Maybe I'll start putting some money on the side for this beauty. Would you pick Brahmin croco ( this melbourne style) over Dooney croco fino satchel? Specially considering Dooney is at a discount?


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*



Oh I really like that one.  Did you get it in that color, taupe sienna?  That is gorgeous.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Nebo said:


> That is one beautiful bag!




Thanks so much


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I definitely think I need the Kingston in natural too! Regarding conditioning, just because I'm squeamish with light colored bags I personally would at least Apple guard spray it. If it's looking dry I would probably condition it as well. Enjoy!




I think you do too! I'm waiting on my order of conditioner and spray so once it's here I will condition. I couldn't wait to carry him so I'm taking my chances. I tried to post a pic of him grocery shopping with me but it won't upload.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Yes, pecan  It is so beautiful!  Just a bit out of my price range at full price. Maybe I'll start putting some money on the side for this beauty. Would you pick Brahmin croco ( this melbourne style) over Dooney croco fino satchel? Specially considering Dooney is at a discount?



IMO, Brahmin does the absolute BEST croco; it rivals the real deal in look.   So yeah, I'd choose the Brahmin.  Brahmin leathers are structured but have a softness to them, if that makes sense.   

I wish that Macy's had a larger selection of Brahmin because it would be great to get the VIP sales, etc.   It's sometimes hard to find a sale on Brahmin, but they do have outlet stores.  Also, the Brahmin boutique stores have periodical clearance sales and they will ship for free.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh I really like that one.  Did you get it in that color, taupe sienna?  That is gorgeous.



Yes, I got that color, Rosie.  I hope it's as pretty in person!!


----------



## Nebo

I cant wait to see it, MB. That satchel shape is just ooooooooh and aaaaaaah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I cant wait to see it, MB. That satchel shape is just ooooooooh and aaaaaaah!



I agree...I love the shape.  I also like the Brahmin "Vivian" satchel; it's very similar to a Dooney zip-zip.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> IMO, Brahmin does the absolute BEST croco; it rivals the real deal in look.   So yeah, I'd choose the Brahmin.  Brahmin leathers are structured but have a softness to them, if that makes sense.
> 
> I wish that Macy's had a larger selection of Brahmin because it would be great to get the VIP sales, etc.   It's sometimes hard to find a sale on Brahmin, but they do have outlet stores.  Also, the Brahmin boutique stores have periodical clearance sales and they will ship for free.



Oh, thats nice ( about the boutique sales). I thought you would say Brahmin. I think their croco is just sooo luxurious looking.  If I go to San Marcos this year or in January, I ll get to see it.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, no, didn't mean to scare you!
> 
> My regular essentials for my regular bags (medium tote, drawstring, regular satchel, vanessa) include large cosmetic case, magazines, case charger and, just because I'm anal, extension cord, water bottle, etc.)
> _
> Here's a pic of the zip zip comfortably loaded, where it doesn't bulge or warp. I could tuck in a bit more if I really need to. Actually, another cosmetic case which somehow got left out of the shot.



This bag keeps reappearing in my mind. I think I'm wanting it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> This bag keeps reappearing in my mind. I think I'm wanting it.



Zip ... zip ... zip ... zip ... zip ... &#128535;&#128518;


----------



## jenn805

Mini lavender flo,
 aqua domed satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel


 
Congrats - Lavendar TWINS


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - Lavendar TWINS



Thanks
lavender is beautiful


----------



## Bobetta

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> 
> aqua domed satchel




I love my Aqua Dome Satchel. She's a beauty. And I love those Minis too. I have one in Salmon. 
Congrats!! Exciting bags.


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> I love my Aqua Dome Satchel. She's a beauty. And I love those Minis too. I have one in Salmon.
> Congrats!! Exciting bags.



Thanks,


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> 
> aqua domed satchel




Love them both


----------



## Gilmoregirl

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel



Twins on lav mini! Jelly on the aqua satchel lol congrats on both!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144





Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Cognac.      Unfortunately, I have just spied this beauty on the Brahmin website and I may have to have it instead of the zip zip...  * CLICKETY!!*





Very pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel





Beautiful!  Congrats!!  I waited too long and missed out on the Aqua Domed Satchel.  I'm hoping they re-stock that color on QVC.


----------



## Springer

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel



Beautiful! I see your lavender is still wrapped up, did you just get it? 

This makes me want to change into my lavender!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel



Gorgeous bags, Jenn!!


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> 
> aqua domed satchel




Both are beautiful Jenn! Congrats on your new beauties


----------



## macde90

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144


 
I like this color. Can it be ordered from the outlet?


----------



## lisa.nickel

macde90 said:


> I like this color. Can it be ordered from the outlet?




I'm not sure. You can call and ask


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel





Gorgeous!
Lavender twins. I have the small.


----------



## MaryBel

My new Chelsea in Aegean blue


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue





Love!!!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue



I'm going to follow you around with my pouting face. 

>


----------



## elbgrl

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel


Lovely congrats.  Twins on the aqua, I love her.


MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue



Gorgeous color MaryBel!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!!




Thank you!



Springer said:


> I'm going to follow you around with my pouting face.
> 
> >




Thank you?
No, no pouting face. She's 50% at the  outlets :evil:



elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous color MaryBel!




Thanks Rosie! What can I say, I'm a sucker for any shade of blue


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue




Oh my gosh, that color is TDF!! 
Be-yoo-t-full!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I'm going to follow you around with my pouting face.
> 
> >


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you?
> No, no pouting face. She's 50% at the  outlets :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosie! What can I say, I'm a sucker for any shade of blue



On all colors of the dillen Chelsea?


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue




Great color!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> On all colors of the dillen Chelsea?




I don't think all colors, I think only the summer colors are 50%. I remember seeing some of the dark colors, the white with black trim in a separate section which I think was 40%.


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> Great color!





Thanks Lisa!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  love the Aegean blue,  stunning.  Enjoy your new Chelsea.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Lavender twins. I have the small.



Thanks. I love it : )


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!!  I waited too long and missed out on the Aqua Domed Satchel.  I'm hoping they re-stock that color on QVC.



Thanks. I kept checking qvc and I got lucky : ) 
So. Keep checking you may find one.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue



LOVE the color


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> Love them both



Thanks : )


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> Twins on lav mini! Jelly on the aqua satchel lol congrats on both!



Thanks. I got lucky and the aqua popped back on qvc : )


----------



## jenn805

Springer said:


> Beautiful! I see your lavender is still wrapped up, did you just get it?
> 
> This makes me want to change into my lavender!



Yes. It arrived yesterday : )


----------



## Nebo

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel



Beautiful bags! Congrats! I wish they still had lavender in small size. Imagine Clayton in lavender.....



MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue



Beautiful, MB! That colors just pops and glows.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Baby pink small satchel from Reading


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



Awww, so pretty! Baby pink is an adorable, yet such a grown up color in florentine leather. Enjoy her.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Awww, so pretty! Baby pink is an adorable, yet such a grown up color in florentine leather. Enjoy her.



This is my first pink.  I can't wait to use her, but I am trying to be good


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



I love her!!!! Same color as my other satchel with pockets! Gorgeous!

How does her size compare to the regular flo or the satchel with pockets as far as how much you can fit? 

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



She's a beauty, GG!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading


 

Congrats - Twins!!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Love baby pink in this satchel.&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



Such a pretty and feminine color! Looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



Pretty in pink GG! I love it and she looks great on you.  I really loved that QVC tour.  Thanks again for sharing that with us.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My new Chelsea in Aegean blue



Saw this bag on special and wanted it so badly - should have known you would have snatched her up - Such a beautiful blue. Congrats


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading



LOVE IT - Perfect!!!
wear her with those smokin' hot gray shoes you just got


----------



## hopi

lisa.nickel said:


> This is for springer, I brought home my own general! I was so close to ordering the kingston in ocean but I went to the outlet over the weekend and found this beauty, I think it's an older bag because the price tag is marked $378 instead of $398. Very smooth all the way round but a little stiff so hoping it'll soften with use. Wondering if I should condition before carrying, thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2759137
> View attachment 2759138
> View attachment 2759143
> View attachment 2759144



Stunning and beautiful pictures
Congrats


----------



## hopi

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel



Beautiful and Beautiful
I adore both of these bags
Congrats


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> LOVE IT - Perfect!!!
> wear her with those smokin' hot gray shoes you just got



Thank you on the shoes.  I am actually wearing her with a black and white chevron blouse, the black open back heels, and some jeggings as a pop of color while in NY.  Hoping to see someone famous.  Lol


----------



## lisa.nickel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading




Really pretty pink


----------



## SEWDimples

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading


 
Congrats! Lovely color.

Going to Reading next month.


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> Beautiful bags! Congrats! I wish they still had lavender in small size. Imagine Clayton in lavender.....
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, MB! That colors just pops and glows.



Thanks. I asked about the small size. But she said they only had mini
But. I love it. Its a pretty good size for being called a mini. : )


----------



## jenn805

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading




Adorable. I love pink : )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Jenn*:  lovely handbag.  Enjoy using it.   I have few  Flo mini satchels,  they are a pretty good size and much lighter than the small.  The mini is not mini... it's a medium sized satchel.   The small Flo is a large satchel.


----------



## jenn805

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Jenn*:  lovely handbag.  Enjoy using it.   I have few  Flo mini satchels,  they are a pretty good size and much lighter than the small.  The mini is not mini... it's a medium sized satchel.   The small Flo is a large satchel.



Thanks I agree, mini is not really a mini bag, it's a great size bag


----------



## Springer

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Jenn*:  lovely handbag.  Enjoy using it.   I have few  Flo mini satchels,  they are a pretty good size and much lighter than the small.  The mini is not mini... it's a medium sized satchel.   The small Flo is a large satchel.



That would make the size I carry "Big Papa".


----------



## msmiscl

jenn805 said:


> Mini lavender flo,
> aqua domed satchel


Congratulations!!  It looks so pretty. The aqua domed satchel looks like its more of a "mint green" color in the picture, or its actually closer to the dusty blue color in person?


----------



## msmiscl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Baby pink small satchel from Reading


I don't own any pink bags, but I have to say it looks quite nice! Is it a soft baby pink, or a vibrant color?


----------



## gatorgirl07

msmiscl said:


> I don't own any pink bags, but I have to say it looks quite nice! Is it a soft baby pink, or a vibrant color?



Its a soft pink but very saturated


----------



## Bobetta

Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol. 
Pics tomorrow.


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880



She looks perfect, LOVE your color choice
oh I am dying for a Zip, can't wait to your pictures


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880



LOL.  Yep, that's a QVC package alright.     She looks lovely in there!   I can't wait to see her debut tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880




 Very pretty! I can't wait to see more pictures and hear how things go after you load her up.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, that color is TDF!!
> Be-yoo-t-full!!!!




Thanks TB!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  love the Aegean blue,  stunning.  Enjoy your new Chelsea.




Thanks LJ!



Nebo said:


> Beautiful, MB! That colors just pops and glows.





Thanks Nebo!


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880





She's so pretty. Can't wait for the pics!


I can't believe that's what you get for paying over $10 for S&H. Crazy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bobetta*:  love the color grey in your new zip zip.  Dark grey is nice too,  but I think that medium grey is a more unusual color and will act as both a neutral or a pop of color,  depending upon what you are wear.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880




Love this bag : )


----------



## Twoboyz

It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky. 




Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472



So cute!!   Isn't that a great bag, TB!??   I just love mine, even though I paid $130!!!    (Worth every penny!)   I hope you love your new hobo, and key chains look great on there.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!!   Isn't that a great bag, TB!??   I just love mine, even though I paid $130!!!    (Worth every penny!)   I hope you love your new hobo, and key chains look great on there.




Thanks Sarah! Yes I do love it! It's very comfortable and very easy to get in and out of. The shiny gold hardware ads the right amount of bling. Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472




I knew it!! I knew you would eventually end up with this one. Isn't it a comfortable bag?? I think it's even more comfy than the Kingston. What are your thoughts??? I wish they made this bag in the Brown TMoro pattern. I'd be allll on it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472


Verrrry nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472


T, you mking me mke a call lolololo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I knew it!! I knew you would eventually end up with this one. Isn't it a comfortable bag?? I think it's even more comfy than the Kingston. What are your thoughts??? I wish they made this bag in the Brown TMoro pattern. I'd be allll on it.


I am abt to be all over it. Pooooookkkkkie


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am abt to be all over it. Pooooookkkkkie




Lol... Girl, them bags just be callin ya


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Girl, them bags just be callin ya


And calling me. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! Yes I do love it! It's very comfortable and very easy to get in and out of. The shiny gold hardware ads the right amount of bling. Love it!


T. What is full name on tag?  Please. And style number


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I knew it!! I knew you would eventually end up with this one. Isn't it a comfortable bag?? I think it's even more comfy than the Kingston. What are your thoughts??? I wish they made this bag in the Brown TMoro pattern. I'd be allll on it.



I knew I would too! Lol.  Yes, I do think it's more comfy than the Kingston just because it's lighter in weight.  The Kingston is pretty comfy though.   This Gretchen hobo has the perfect strap drop in my opinion and it's light in weight.  It's not too big and not too small and is easy to get in and out of.  One thing is it feels a little stiff, but I'm hoping that will get better.  The red canvas lining feels a little thinner than their standard lining, but it's still a very nice quality.  It's an overall nice bag to carry and it looks pretty too.  I know you want the dark tmoro straps and trim, but this honey color is so nice and it feels coated on the top side so it seems pretty indestructible.   

Sheesh....DH is down in the basement yelling at the football game....


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T. What is full name on tag?  Please. And style number



It's the Gretchen Hobo and the style number is JK622  Color BM.

Sorry, trying to catch up.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrry nice





crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, you mking me mke a call lolololo



Thank you C! LOL!!  I hope you get one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> It's the Gretchen Hobo and the style number is JK622  Color BM.
> 
> Sorry, trying to catch up.


Yipppppie. Thanks GF. They shippable


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppppie. Thanks GF. They shippable



Yay!  Did you get one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  Did you get one?


She said they can shipped. Gonna sleep on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She said they can shipped. Gonna sleep on it.



Will the sale still be going on tomorrow?  I thought it was through the weekend, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I knew I would too! Lol.  Yes, I do think it's more comfy than the Kingston just because it's lighter in weight.  The Kingston is pretty comfy though.   This Gretchen hobo has the perfect strap drop in my opinion and it's light in weight.  It's not too big and not too small and is easy to get in and out of.  One thing is it feels a little stiff, but I'm hoping that will get better.  The red canvas lining feels a little thinner than their standard lining, but it's still a very nice quality.  It's an overall nice bag to carry and it looks pretty too.  I know you want the dark tmoro straps and trim, but this honey color is so nice and it feels coated on the top side so it seems pretty indestructible.
> 
> Sheesh....DH is down in the basement yelling at the football game....



On another note,  did you get a chance to ask them about your  ostrich embossed chelsea shopper--whether they can ship from the warehouse?

Sorry to be off topic,  but I know you have some concern about it, wondering if you had more info on your return trip there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> On another note,  did you get a chance to ask them about your  ostrich embossed chelsea shopper--whether they can ship from the warehouse?
> 
> Sorry to be off topic,  but I know you have some concern about it, wondering if you had more info on your return trip there.


I just called an asked and on Sun they cant chk system bc its down every Sun but she did think since it is still a FP item selling in retail that it cant be shipoed


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472




Oh my. That is so pretty. Congrats!!  

Seeing everyone's pretties from outlet visits makes me so impatient for my outlet visit next weekend. Looking forward to seeing what's there.


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just called an asked and on Sun they cant chk system bc its down every Sun but she did think since it is still a FP item selling in retail that it cant be shipoed




Thanks, this is the same info I got from my outlet. The greys are coming into the outlet in drips and drabs, just not shippable.

But, on occasion, outlets differ.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Just like QVC delivery fashion - Lol - My Smoke Zip Zip has arrived. Loose in box but in mint condition. Cannot complain. I'm feeling it out. Love the style. Smells super awesome. I think she'll fit enough of my things. Gonna try tomorrow. My only hesitation is the color. Love the color. Super pretty. But now I got really into the Dark Grey (after being resistant to it at first.) Now I'm picturing this bag in that color or even Jeans. But she's very pretty and just have her sitting next to me to stare at while I do some work. Lol.
> Pics tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2761880




Love this bag in the Smoke. Another one for my list, lol. Gotta love QVC's packing skills. Not.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my. That is so pretty. Congrats!!
> 
> Seeing everyone's pretties from outlet visits makes me so impatient for my outlet visit next weekend. Looking forward to seeing what's there.


Just be ready. The smell only is sooooo goooood


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> On another note,  did you get a chance to ask them about your  ostrich embossed chelsea shopper--whether they can ship from the warehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be off topic,  but I know you have some concern about it, wondering if you had more info on your return trip there.




No I didn't ask her. I showed her the picture of it though. When she didn't offer to do anything more I just left it alone. I'll call Dooney customer service tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my. That is so pretty. Congrats!!
> 
> Seeing everyone's pretties from outlet visits makes me so impatient for my outlet visit next weekend. Looking forward to seeing what's there.




Thanks N!! I'm excited for you too!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just called an asked and on Sun they cant chk system bc its down every Sun but she did think since it is still a FP item selling in retail that it cant be shipoed




Thanks for asking for me C!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472



Twoboyz
You are on a steal a deal roll, loved this bag at $139 and at $109 it's a no brainer.
Your pictures are super detailed and look wonderful on my computer.  The key chain is perfect.

About getting ideas from Sarah.............
You are talking seriously dangerous territory


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just be ready. The smell only is sooooo goooood


 


Twoboyz said:


> Thanks N!! I'm excited for you too!


 

Thanks y'all!  I am so ready for this weekend getaway!  When I get to the outlet, Dooney will be my first stop, lol, and I am looking forward to check it all out.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Twoboyz
> You are on a steal a deal roll, loved this bag at $139 and at $109 it's a no brainer.
> Your pictures are super detailed and look wonderful on my computer.  The key chain is perfect.
> 
> About getting ideas from Sarah.............
> You are talking seriously dangerous territory




Thanks Hopi!! I know it is dangerous! Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> About getting ideas from Sarah.............
> You are talking seriously dangerous territory





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Hopi!! I know it is dangerous! Lol.



Hey, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472




I haven't seen these before, it's very nice.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472



Love this TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey.




 lol


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I haven't seen these before, it's very nice.




Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Love this TB!




Thanks E!


----------



## lisa.nickel

I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
	

		
			
		

		
	





The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.


----------



## hopi

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Such a* great find*
LOVE IT
Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lisa.nickel said:


> i went to the outlet on friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once i put my stuff in and carried her i fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> the leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but i figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.


 

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's a two trip to the outlet weekend for me! I had to go back yesterday when I learned these were on sale for $109! Wish I had known it on Friday, but they didn't have any Gretchen hobos out so I thought they were out. I called and got lucky.
> 
> View attachment 2764471
> 
> 
> Look how perfectly this keychain fits in between the rivets. I got this idea from Sarah when she put her key chain on her bag. Thanks Sarah!
> 
> View attachment 2764472




Awesome! Congrats! 
Your pic is making me rethink this bag....must be strong, especially after misbehaving on the weekend


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.




WOW, awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday. 
Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.

Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.


Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.


----------



## CanineGypsy

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Gorgeous bag! I ordered the chestnut from QVC...should be in my hands on Thursday. I just love this bag.
Tell me all about her......I saw her IRL in Macy's on Friday and fell in love.....but she was pretty beat up so we left without her. I was bummed but when I got home I looked for her and saw QVC had her with free shipping and 6 easy payments. So DH ordered her for me. Cannot wait for her to be home. I keep checking My UPS and no movement today...yet.
The gray is beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



She's beautiful, Lisa.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.



Gorgeous!  I love the navy.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.




Beautiful, and they match each other very well


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's beautiful, Lisa.




Thanks so much


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.



Lovin' the navy


----------



## lisa.nickel

CanineGypsy said:


> Gorgeous bag! I ordered the chestnut from QVC...should be in my hands on Thursday. I just love this bag.
> Tell me all about her......I saw her IRL in Macy's on Friday and fell in love.....but she was pretty beat up so we left without her. I was bummed but when I got home I looked for her and saw QVC had her with free shipping and 6 easy payments. So DH ordered her for me. Cannot wait for her to be home. I keep checking My UPS and no movement today...yet.
> The gray is beautiful.




Thanks, I think you'll love her. She's very light weight for a flo bag, carries really easily and the thin strap doesn't bother me like I thought it would. Once the outlets do an additional off on florentine again I think I want her in natural too. Can't wait to see yours


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> WOW, awesome find! Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

hopi said:


> Such a* great find*
> 
> LOVE IT
> 
> Congrats




Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> congrats!!!!!!!




Thanks


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the navy.





Thanks Sarah!
I love it too! That's why I had such a big time deciding, since I have the small in navy already and I knew if it was not there I could have easily left with something else but after being there for about 40 min trying to decide and looking at other options, I knew that if I left her there, I would be thinking about it all the time and it was the only one left so I decided to ignore any other options and go with my heart. I'm happy with the choice I made.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Awesome! Congrats!
> Your pic is making me rethink this bag....must be strong, especially after misbehaving on the weekend



You....misbehave?  NO! lol.  Thanks so much MaryBel.  I misbehaved bigtime.  It was so fun though!


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Oh my gosh Lisa, that is gorgeous!!! How on earth did you get that at that price? I didn't realize they were marked down to clearance price so soon.  Wow.  Is the edging purple? It's so beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful, and they match each other very well




Thanks!
Yes, they do. Or it could go with my ivy satchel too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.





Ohhh, sweet!  Congrats on an awesome find!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.



Great finds MaryBel! They both look great together.  Congrats.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.






Congrats!!  Seeing everyone's pictures from the outlets is making me excited for my visit this weekend!  Looking forward to seeing what they have.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Lovin' the navy



Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You....misbehave?  NO! lol.  Thanks so much MaryBel.  I misbehaved bigtime.  It was so fun though!




I know right 
It is a lot of fun indeed! I love to misbehave, my wallet and DH not so much!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great finds MaryBel! They both look great together.  Congrats.





Thanks TB! My favorite 2 colors together...navy and green, couldn't be any better!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  Seeing everyone's pictures from the outlets is making me excited for my visit this weekend!  Looking forward to seeing what they have.





Thanks GF!
How exciting. Do you know if the outlet that you are going to is a premium outlet? If so, be sure to print all the coupons (individual ones and VIP book) from the premium outlets website. You have to register if you have not done that before but it's free, so no biggie.
They normally have coupons for Dooney, either $ off or free gift with purchase.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> How exciting. Do you know if the outlet that you are going to is a premium outlet? If so, be sure to print all the coupons (individual ones and VIP book) from the premium outlets website. You have to register if you have not done that before but it's free, so no biggie.
> They normally have coupons for Dooney, either $ off or free gift with purchase.





I think it is a premium outlet.  I'm so glad you said that!  I forgot about the coupons, and didn't even think about Dooney.  Thanks!!


Off to go print the coupons now......


----------



## CanineGypsy

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks, I think you'll love her. She's very light weight for a flo bag, carries really easily and the thin strap doesn't bother me like I thought it would. Once the outlets do an additional off on florentine again I think I want her in natural too. Can't wait to see yours



Thanks!!

This will my first Flo so I am so excited to get her, Good to know she is a lighter weight Flo. The thin strap is a concern but I will mostly arm carry her.

I just checked My UPS again......constantly until I get her......it shows delivery is Wednesday now.....whoo...hoo...makes me smile.

Will definitely post pics.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!  I am so ready for this weekend getaway!  When I get to the outlet, Dooney will be my first stop, lol, and I am looking forward to check it all out.



Can't wait to hear all about your intel....LOL!  I_ might _be visiting an outlet next week too.  If so, my main stops will be Coach, Michael Kors, Dooney & Kate Spade.  There is a wallet I really like at MK and I would just love to find something fun.  My timing sucked last time I was at outlets, nothing good.  And though it was just early August, it was before I discovered the Dooney leather bags so I didn't even bother seeking out that brand.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Can't wait to hear all about your intel....LOL!  I_ might _be visiting an outlet next week too.  If so, my main stops will be Coach, Michael Kors, Dooney & Kate Spade.  There is a wallet I really like at MK and I would just love to find something fun.  My timing sucked last time I was at outlets, nothing good.  And though it was just early August, it was before I discovered the Dooney leather bags so I didn't even bother seeking out that brand.





Yay for you!  Outlet visits are always fun. Looking forward to your intel, as well.


I'm hoping my timing will be good as well.  My first stop will be Dooney, then Coach, and maybe MK.  


I'm not expecting much at all in the Coach store, but I do want to look at the fobs.  I like some of the fun leather fobs.  


At the Dooney outlet, I just want to see what they have.  If I can find a small Flo, that would make me happy.  If not, no worries.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
View attachment 2765516


But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty! 
View attachment 2765525

View attachment 2765523

	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




Love this bag. (Used her today). And love your pics. Love seeing the fave in a new light and angle and great mod shot. As always.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



Wow, that box looks pitiful!   Glad your new baby arrived safely.  Love the aqua color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Love this bag. (Used her today). And love your pics. Love seeing the fave in a new light and angle and great mod shot. As always.


 Thanks!!  Your mod shots completely sold me on this bag.  I'm so glad I got her.  



MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that box looks pitiful!   Glad your new baby arrived safely.  Love the aqua color!


 
Thanks! Me too!

I imagine my face was priceless when I walked in and saw the box!  I don't even want to know what happened to the poor thing.  It looks like she got in a fight, lol. 

Considering the state of the box, I thought for sure the bag had been ruined, but luckily no.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



ADORE  this bag and aqua is a piece of heaven It is so beautiful.
Pretty pictures!
Sometimes when the boxes come broken and dirty I can't figure if it is UPS, USPS or Q to blame. But it's perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> ADORE  this bag and aqua is a piece of heaven It is so beautiful.
> 
> Pretty pictures!
> 
> Sometimes when the boxes come broken and dirty I can't figure if it is UPS, USPS or Q to blame. But she looks perfect.




Thank goodness she is. I hate sending things back.


----------



## elbgrl

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.


Beautiful!  Congrats!


MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.


Great score MaryBel!  Love them both.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



Twins dontcha love her!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




She is gorgeous! Congrats!
Not twins on this one! Love your matching phone case!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great score MaryBel!  Love them both.





Thanks Rosie!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



Love it. Bag twins : )


----------



## lisa.nickel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




That box is horrible, I'm glad she's ok. Very pretty color and love the contrast with the brown


----------



## lisa.nickel

CanineGypsy said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> This will my first Flo so I am so excited to get her, Good to know she is a lighter weight Flo. The thin strap is a concern but I will mostly arm carry her.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked My UPS again......constantly until I get her......it shows delivery is Wednesday now.....whoo...hoo...makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely post pics.




Great, I can't wait to see


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


Congrats. Gald she home. Love that color. Man i wish she was a lil bigger


----------



## Twoboyz

CanineGypsy said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> This will my first Flo so I am so excited to get her, Good to know she is a lighter weight Flo. The thin strap is a concern but I will mostly arm carry her.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked My UPS again......constantly until I get her......it shows delivery is Wednesday now.....whoo...hoo...makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely post pics.




Congrats! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




That color is so gorgeous! She looks great on you! That box! OMG. I bet I can guess what happened.  First you place an object in a box that's several sizes too large and then don't put in any sort of stuffing to cushion the blow when a heavier box falls on top of it = smooshed! Thank goodness the bag didn't absorb any of the blows! Enjoy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Lisa:*  I love the Bristol satchel.   It's really my favorite Florentine style.  Enjoy your new gray Bristol.


*MB*:  Another winner to add to your collection.


----------



## jenn805

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Love everything about this bag : )


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.


Love both :  ) cosmetic case is soo cute


----------



## lisa.nickel

jenn805 said:


> Love everything about this bag : )




Me too! Thanks


----------



## lisa.nickel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Lisa:*  I love the Bristol satchel.   It's really my favorite Florentine style.  Enjoy your new gray Bristol.
> 
> 
> *MB*:  Another winner to add to your collection.




She's becoming a favorite of mine too! I'm really surprised by that


----------



## lovethatduck

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Gorgeous grey!!

Great find, can't wait 'till this color is shippable.


----------



## CanineGypsy

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see the pictures.



Thanks! Can't wait to post them.


----------



## CanineGypsy

lisa.nickel said:


> I went to the outlet on Friday and found this girl for 50% off, worked all weekend so couldn't post pics until now. I never thought about this style but once I put my stuff in and carried her I fell in love. Here's the bristol satchel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765212
> View attachment 2765213
> 
> 
> The leather is smooth and feels softer in this color, shows scratches too but I figure it gives her character and makes her more personal to me if that makes sense.



Keep looking at her.....love her!


----------



## CanineGypsy

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here!  I have to admit I was more than a little alarmed when I  came home and found this:
> View attachment 2765516
> 
> 
> But all turned out well and she's a beauty.  I know this has been revealed before, but here is Miss Aqua Pebbled Satchel. She's so pretty!
> View attachment 2765525
> 
> View attachment 2765523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l



NAC, this bag is awesome! I am very envious! I am starting to love the color aqua. Are you able to fit a lot in her? Is she a clown car bag like my patent drawstring is?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  Another winner to add to your collection.





Thanks LJ!



jenn805 said:


> Love both :  ) cosmetic case is soo cute





Thanks Jenn!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Was weak and made a quick trip to the outlet yesterday.
> Stopped at coach and Dooney. I almost left empty handed from coach. There were some bags I liked but not enough to get only at 50%. I left with a pony scarf and a couple of fobs. Will post pics on the Non Dooney favorites.
> 
> Then stopped at Dooney. Was tempted to get a bag from the pebbled leather (with the same color trim) but decided to leave it for later since another bag caught my eye and I wanted to behave a little. It was a difficult decision because I already have the same bag but in the small size but I just couldn't leave her. So here she is. Ms flo satchel in navy. She was 50% off.
> 
> 
> Also found this cute cosmetic pouch, loved the color combination, so I got this one too. It's a sample, so it was the only one.



Omg I love it!!!!!!!!! Oh that navy is so gorgeous! And that cosmetic case goes perfectly! Congrats!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> NAC, this bag is awesome! I am very envious! I am starting to love the color aqua. Are you able to fit a lot in her? Is she a clown car bag like my patent drawstring is?





Thanks, Springer!  I agree - this bag is pretty awesome.  I already had it in the Ivy, but couldn't stop thinking about the Aqua (my favorite color).  Then when I was browsing through the photos here in the forum and saw Bobetta's gorgeous Aqua Satchel - I knew I had to get one.


BUT - (there's always a big 'ole hairy but, isn't there?), QVC was sold out of the Aqua.  Boo.  I kept checking to see what colors they had and when I saw Aqua again over the weekend, I ordered right then and there.


I love the color and the style of the bag - so this is a definite keeper for me.  The bag holds a lot more than you think and is easy to carry.  So I'm not sure if it's exactly a clown car bag, but it's pretty close, lol.


----------



## lisa.nickel

CanineGypsy said:


> Keep looking at her.....love her!




Me too. Can't wait to see yours


----------



## lisa.nickel

lovethatduck said:


> Gorgeous grey!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great find, can't wait 'till this color is shippable.




Thanks, I really love the softness of the color. Let me know when it's shippable, I need the matching wallet and hate paying fp


----------



## CanineGypsy

Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....


----------



## lisa.nickel

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974




Wow! She's beautiful and totally worth the wait. Congrats the leather looks so soft too


----------



## CanineGypsy

lisa.nickel said:


> Wow! She's beautiful and totally worth the wait. Congrats the leather looks so soft too



Thanks! She is very.....very soft. The whole house smells like leather right now..whew.

I wonder how much she will darken.....she is already so lovely. Well worth the wait.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974





Beautiful!!  Such a deep, rich color - love it!!  Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

caninegypsy said:


> here she is......ms bristol flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974


 
yummmie


----------



## CanineGypsy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!!  Such a deep, rich color - love it!!  Congrats!



Thanks! Chestnut is a beautiful color. I needed a brown bag and as soon as I saw chectnut I knew that was the color.


----------



## CanineGypsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummmie



She is yummy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974




Beautiful!! Congrats. I'm glad you are happy. I believe chestnut isn't supposed to darken much, just a little , but not like the natural. Enjoy! That leather smell is amazing isn't it?


----------



## elbgrl

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974



Wow - she's beautiful, congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new treasure.   It's lovely.


----------



## MaryBel

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974




Gorgeous color in your Bristol! Congrats!


----------



## CanineGypsy

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous color in your Bristol! Congrats!



Thank you......she is a beauty.


----------



## CanineGypsy

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasure.   It's lovely.



Thank you......its nice to find a bag you love. Granted we have many but its still very nice.


----------



## CanineGypsy

elbgrl said:


> Wow - she's beautiful, congrats!



Thanks......she is a real beauty.....even DH said she is stunning.....and normally he couldn't care less about what bag I buy....so I know she is special.


----------



## CanineGypsy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats. I'm glad you are happy. I believe chestnut isn't supposed to darken much, just a little , but not like the natural. Enjoy! That leather smell is amazing isn't it?



Thanks for waiting with me. 

She can stay this color and I would be more than happy but a little darker is good too. 

The whole room smells like leather.....wow....never had a bag that had this much strong yummy leather smells.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CanineGypsy said:


> Here she is......Ms Bristol Flo in chestnut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766973
> View attachment 2766974



STUNNING.   Chestnut is my favorite florentine color.


----------



## CanineGypsy

MiaBorsa said:


> STUNNING.   Chestnut is my favorite florentine color.



Thank you. It is a beautiful color. Last week I saw this bag in Macys but ordered her from QVC when we got home but after a few days of waiting for her I forgot how gorgeous this bag is.......in fact I think my bag is even more of a beauty sitting here in my little hands.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me. 

Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
View attachment 2770202


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
> View attachment 2770202



Now you match me!


----------



## Nebo

Cate, you found a twin! Very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
> View attachment 2770202




You've been finding some good steals lately girlfriend. I love this color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
> View attachment 2770202


Nice fall color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great find.   Love the color and the style.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
> View attachment 2770202




Great deal! Beautiful fall bag. Twins with Cate


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Now you match me!


 Cool!  I was trying to remember what colors yours was.



Nebo said:


> Cate, you found a twin! Very pretty!


Yay for twins!



PcanTannedBty said:


> You've been finding some good steals lately girlfriend. I love this color.


Thanks!  Finding good steals sometimes, helps offset when I'm too impatient to wait for a good sale, lol. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice fall color!


I agree - this will be great for the fall and winter.



lavenderjunkie said:


> Great find.   Love the color and the style.


Thanks, me too!



Twoboyz said:


> Great deal! Beautiful fall bag. Twins with Cate


Thanks!  Yay for twins!


----------



## hopi

nutsaboutcoach said:


> got a little goodie at belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen two pocket satchel in cranberry
> View attachment 2770202



love!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> love!!


 

Thanks!!  Me too!  I don't have anything in that color and this will be great for the Fall.  Even though I carry all my bags all year.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Got a little goodie at Belk today. This was 25/10/15. 25 was clearance, 15 was a coupon and 10 was because of a scuff that came off with a little conditioner.  Total of 42% off. Works for me.
> 
> Dillen Two Pocket Satchel in Cranberry
> View attachment 2770202



Awesome find! Congrats!
This is one of my favorite Dooney styles!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Awesome find! Congrats!
> This is one of my favorite Dooney styles!




Thanks!  Does that mean we are twins? LOL


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Does that mean we are twins? LOL




We are style twins. In the 2 tone I have ivy with tan trim. I have solid turquoise, black in cork and blue, plum, turquoise and burnt orange in croc embossed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> We are style twins. In the 2 tone I have ivy with tan trim. I have solid turquoise, black in cork and blue, plum, turquoise and burnt orange in croc embossed.



Those all sound so pretty!  I'm so new to Dooney I don't think I've seen those.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!




She is already loaded up!


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!



That is really pretty and looks like fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!







Very pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!




Really Pretty! Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!


Ok. I like this


----------



## lovethatduck

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!



Pretty cabbage rose, very girlie.&#128535;


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!




Love your new satchel Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

RebeccaJ said:


> That is really pretty and looks like fall.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!!





Twoboyz said:


> Really Pretty! Love it!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok. I like this





lovethatduck said:


> Pretty cabbage rose, very girlie.&#128535;





MaryBel said:


> Love your new satchel Rosie! Congrats!



Thank you ladies!  I have a weakness for anything roses lol!


----------



## lisa.nickel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!




Very pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!



Gorgeous bag, Rosie!   Congrats.


----------



## CatePNW

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!



That's a pretty bag, love the colors!


----------



## MaryBel

Got the goodies out of WP.

The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Thanks to someone's picture last week, I just HAD to have this bag, so I scouted around online and found her on sale at Boscovs with a 15% coupon and here she is - LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 2773444
> 
> 
> She is already loaded up!



Remember reading your post saying you wanted one after you saw the pic on the forum.  Love the coated cotton satchels just so easy to carry.  Pretty!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



That is one amazing haul MaryBel, so thrilled you go such great pricing. Congrats
on your National Handbag Day celebration.  Beautiful bags.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> That is one amazing haul MaryBel, so thrilled you go such great pricing. Congrats
> on your National Handbag Day celebration.  Beautiful bags.





Thanks Hopi!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.


 

Very pretty!!  Excellent outlet trip!!  Congrats!

ETA:  Not twins on any of them, lol!


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



u always have the best hauls, congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.




Very nice


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.




OMG girlfriend!!! What beautiful choices. Those Clayton's are gorg and I love the Croco too!

Jelly!!! &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



WHOA!!   Gorgeous stuff, MB!!   Congrats!!   All of them are fabulous!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



Way to go!!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

wow!! they're all beautiful!!  congratulations!!  looooove the croco!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.


Congrats MB. Heading out abt 11


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.




Beautiful! Thanks for the pictures. You got some great goodies....and the deals!


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



Love them all, but what is the 1st one im really loving it


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



Stupid question.  What is the croco bag?  It looks like another one that I have been lusting after, but since I am still craving croco......it may have to be mine


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.




Those are some gorgeous bags !!! You scored BIG !!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!!  Excellent outlet trip!!  Congrats!
> 
> ETA: * Not twins on any of them, lol*!




Thanks GF! 
You mean not twins yet right? 



seton said:


> u always have the best hauls, congrats!




Thanks Seton!



lisa.nickel said:


> Very nice




Thank you Lisa!



PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG girlfriend!!! What beautiful choices. Those Clayton's are gorg and I love the Croco too!
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!!! &#128563;&#128563;





Thanks! You know is partially your fault. That pic of your gorgeous ocean was always tempting me...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> WHOA!!   Gorgeous stuff, MB!!   Congrats!!   All of them are fabulous!




Thanks Sarah!




lovethatduck said:


> Way to go!!




Thanks!



lonesomeoctober said:


> wow!! they're all beautiful!!  congratulations!!  looooove the croco!




Thank you! It's my favorite too! I'm considering the croco my b-day gift from me to me :graucho
The other ones were....I'll have to come back to you with that one...Haven't thought of excuses for those 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats MB. Heading out abt 11




Thanks GF! Can't wait to see what you find!



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the pictures. You got some great goodies....and the deals!





Thank you GF! Did you go? What did you get?



jenn805 said:


> Love them all, but what is the 1st one im really loving it





Thank Jenn. I totally agree. If I had to pick just one would be the croco Camilla.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Stupid question.  What is the croco bag?  It looks like another one that I have been lusting after, but since I am still craving croco......it may have to be mine





It's the Caiman Camilla. Retails $525, at the outlets 50% off. I hate is not shippable. My outlet doesn't have all the colors.




Vicmarie said:


> Those are some gorgeous bags !!! You scored BIG !!




Thanks Vicmarie!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.



Gorgeous bags! Have you tried out the clayton yet??? It's a wonderful carry!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Gorgeous bags! Have you tried out the clayton yet??? It's a wonderful carry!




Thanks! You are the other one at fault for tempting me with those claytons! 
No, I haven't. I got busy in the morning - did a secret quick run to the outlet 


Got more bags: Croco satchel in gray with sierra trim, blue with white polka dots shopper, seafoam patent DS and black patent satchel....oops


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! You are the other one at fault for tempting me with those claytons!
> No, I haven't. I got busy in the morning - did a secret quick run to the outlet
> 
> 
> Got more bags: Croco satchel in gray with sierra trim, blue with white polka dots shopper, seafoam patent DS and black patent satchel....oops



Muhahahaaaaa! I am pleased to hear that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! You are the other one at fault for tempting me with those claytons!
> No, I haven't. I got busy in the morning - did a secret quick run to the outlet
> 
> 
> Got more bags: Croco satchel in gray with sierra trim, blue with white polka dots shopper, seafoam patent DS and black patent satchel....oops




Girl, you shop just like I do!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! You are the other one at fault for tempting me with those claytons!
> No, I haven't. I got busy in the morning - did a secret quick run to the outlet
> 
> 
> Got more bags: Croco satchel in gray with sierra trim, blue with white polka dots shopper, seafoam patent DS and black patent satchel....oops




Oops I you did it again...lol. Wow you are putting us all to shame with shopping till we drop! Haha. Can't wait to see.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713



 - Only $96 

AMAZING - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, IT really is a lady who lunch's handbag
(Going to try and get Lisa's job)
The black is striking
I want one - what other colors did they have?


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> - Only $96
> 
> AMAZING - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, IT really is a lady who lunch's handbag
> (Going to try and get Lisa's job)
> The black is striking
> I want one - what other colors did they have?




Thank you! It's such a classy bag. You should try for Lisa's job. Lol! I think they had either another black one or it was navy blue. Then they had red and I think a brown. There were only four of them and they were up on top of the shelving. I had to ask the SA to get it down.  They might have had more in the back, you never know. 

I went to get the black bristol but the only one they had was a mixed texture and I didn't really like it. I was going to leave empty handed, but at the last minute I saw these one color zip zips up top and I thought why not try these instead of the saffiano which hasn't made it to the outlet yet. With the price it was a no brainier. In the tan trim they had black, caramel, the darker brown, Aqua, one more color which I can't remember.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! It's such a classy bag. You should try for Lisa's job. Lol! I think they had either another black one or it was navy blue. Then they had red and I think a brown. There were only four of them and they were up on top of the shelving. I had to ask the SA to get it down.  They might have had more in the back, you never know.
> 
> I went to get the black bristol but the only one they had was a mixed texture and I didn't really like it. I was going to leave empty handed, but at the last minute I saw these one color zip zips up top and I thought why not try these instead of the saffiano which hasn't made it to the outlet yet. With the price it was a no brainier. In the tan trim they had black, caramel, the darker brown, Aqua, one more color which I can't remember.




I keep going back to look at the picture , you put her on the white lambs wool blanket and the contrast stitching just pops and the leather glimmers. Love the single color zips.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713




Niiiice!!!! I'm glad you finally got it. She's beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> I keep going back to look at the picture , you put her on the white lambs wool blanket and the contrast stitching just pops and the leather glimmers. Love the single color zips.




Thanks Hopi. I love that it's just a clean looking black bag. Surprisingly it fits all my stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice!!!! I'm glad you finally got it. She's beautiful.




Thanks! I don't know what took me so long with the zip zips.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  you have done well.   Wish they would reopen the Woodbury Common outlet.  I could really do some damage.


*MaryBel* gets the prize... I want every one of the handbags you bought.   You did very well.  Good thing I wasn't in the same store or we would have both been after the same treasures.    Now you need to find room for a 'few' more handbags.


*Twoboyz:*  the black zip zip is very elegant.  I love the style.  Enjoy your new handbag.


*Crazy:  *Amazing price andgreat color on your Chelsea.  Is that a Dillen Chelsea?


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124



Oh geesh -  crazy prices  Love this bag and such a pretty color
- still need to get one of these


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713



Your black bag!

Awesome deal.


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124



Like, like, like!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713



   Oh my.  She's gorgeous, TB!!   And what a great price!      Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124



She's a beaut, homie!!   Now where's the Tessuta????


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> - Only $96
> 
> AMAZING - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, IT really is a lady who lunch's handbag
> (Going to try and get Lisa's job)



You forgot to say "beautiful, beauuuuuuutiful." and "practically free!"       Oh yeah, and "pick a color, any color."


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  you have done well.   Wish they would reopen the Woodbury Common outlet.  I could really do some damage.
> 
> 
> *MaryBel* gets the prize... I want every one of the handbags you bought.   You did very well.  Good thing I wasn't in the same store or we would have both been after the same treasures.    Now you need to find room for a 'few' more handbags.
> 
> 
> *Twoboyz:*  the black zip zip is very elegant.  I love the style.  Enjoy your new handbag.
> 
> 
> *Crazy:  *Amazing price andgreat color on your Chelsea.  Is that a Dillen Chelsea?


Thnks. Yes dillen II


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut, homie!!   Now where's the Tessuta????


I didnt get tht. My friend did


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Oh geesh -  crazy prices  Love this bag and such a pretty color
> - still need to get one of these


Thnkkk you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713


Lovvvvvve this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124




Yummy yum!! Is it orange or yellow?


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I didnt get tht. My friend did



Thanks for the photos!!   OMG, so many beautiful bags.  I love your new Dillen Chelsea!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for the photos!!   OMG, so many beautiful bags.  I love your new Dillen Chelsea!!


Thnks. I cant upload. They to bigggggg. Ughhhh


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yummy yum!! Is it orange or yellow?


Thnkkkks. Palamino


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Like, like, like!


Thnkkkk you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713




Excellent score!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124




Pretty color


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124




Gorgeous C! Love the color and price!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713




I love it !!!!!!! That is a bag I need to have


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous C! Love the color and price!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty color


Thank you


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124



Love. I need something in this color : )


----------



## duckiesforme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I didnt get tht. My friend did



what was your opinion of the Tessuta?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Love. I need something in this color : )


I had bone in my hand. And whn i saw palamino. I peed a lil. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

duckiesforme said:


> what was your opinion of the Tessuta?


I looooove it. Very great quality. Callin to put me a color on hold


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Muhahahaaaaa! I am pleased to hear that!




I love the Muhahahaaaaa!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Girl, you shop just like I do!  Can't wait to see pics!




GF, we for sure have the same shopping gene! Together we could leave the store empty! 



Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713





Love your zip zip! Congrats TB! 


Although I like saffiano leather, I think pebbled leather is a better choice!  My outlet didn't have any of the same color trim zip zips, otherwise 1 would have come home with me too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oops I you did it again...lol. Wow you are putting us all to shame with shopping till we drop! Haha. Can't wait to see.




I had to go back and get the polka dot shopper and once the others insisted on coming with me...weird right?



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124




Love your new Chelsea. Congrats!
What color is it? Looks so pretty.


ETA: Never mind, I just read is palomino! Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  you have done well.   Wish they would reopen the Woodbury Common outlet.  I could really do some damage.
> 
> 
> *MaryBel* gets the prize... I want every one of the handbags you bought.   You did very well.  Good thing I wasn't in the same store or we would have both been after the same treasures.    Now you need to find room for a 'few' more handbags.
> 
> 
> *Twoboyz:*  the black zip zip is very elegant.  I love the style.  Enjoy your new handbag.
> 
> 
> *Crazy:  *Amazing price andgreat color on your Chelsea.  Is that a Dillen Chelsea?




Thanks LJ!
My store had 2 of each, except Camilla. They only had one, so that's the one we would fought about


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I looooove it. Very great quality. Callin to put me a color on hold





Oh, what color are you getting?


----------



## MaryBel

Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Oh, what color are you getting?



Two more chelseas n a domed satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip


Saw these yesterday.  Congrats


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Two more chelseas n a domed satchel




Awesome!
Are you getting a buckle domed satchel?


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Saw these yesterday.  Congrats




Thanks!
3 of the 4 were on my wish list (the polka dots and the 2 patent ones) so when I saw then on clearance for about $80 for the patent and $87 for the polka dot, and then the extra discount, I thought it was the best time to get them. I even got lucky and got the last black patent satchel. I saw the croco and loved the color, so I decided to get the 4, pay in 2 separate transactions and get $25 off in each 2, so at the end I got $50 off. So kind of like getting one of the patent ones for $30.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip



Wow! You really did good this weekend.  Beautiful! Love the patent and the gray croco.  I think I've decided that I need a gray croco with dark trim and it might be the Charlotte.   Congrats on getting all of these beauties this weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> 3 of the 4 were on my wish list (the polka dots and the 2 patent ones) so when I saw then on clearance for about $80 for the patent and $87 for the polka dot, and then the extra discount, I thought it was the best time to get them. I even got lucky and got the last black patent satchel. I saw the croco and loved the color, so I decided to get the 4, pay in 2 separate transactions and get $25 off in each 2, so at the end I got $50 off. So kind of like getting one of the patent ones for $30.



This is very savvy....and I'm jelly!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  you have done well.   Wish they would reopen the Woodbury Common outlet.  I could really do some damage.
> 
> 
> *MaryBel* gets the prize... I want every one of the handbags you bought.   You did very well.  Good thing I wasn't in the same store or we would have both been after the same treasures.    Now you need to find room for a 'few' more handbags.
> 
> 
> *Twoboyz:*  the black zip zip is very elegant.  I love the style.  Enjoy your new handbag.
> 
> 
> *Crazy:  *Amazing price andgreat color on your Chelsea.  Is that a Dillen Chelsea?



Thanks LJ! I'm learning to carry a satchel without a strap.  I haven't hooked it on yet. It feels very elegant carrying it around that way, even while shopping at Target.  



lovethatduck said:


> Your black bag!
> 
> Awesome deal.



Thanks LTD! I finally got her!



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh my.  She's gorgeous, TB!!   And what a great price!      Congrats!



Thank Sarah! My favorite thing is the red lining against the black when she's open.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You forgot to say "beautiful, beauuuuuuutiful." and "practically free!"       Oh yeah, and "pick a color, any color."



:giggles::lolots::giggles:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> 3 of the 4 were on my wish list (the polka dots and the 2 patent ones) so when I saw then on clearance for about $80 for the patent and $87 for the polka dot, and then the extra discount, I thought it was the best time to get them. I even got lucky and got the last black patent satchel. I saw the croco and loved the color, so I decided to get the 4, pay in 2 separate transactions and get $25 off in each 2, so at the end I got $50 off. So kind of like getting one of the patent ones for $30.



Save save save


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvvve this.



Thanks C! I can't wait to see the rest of your new bags when you go pick them up next weekend.  It's going to be a long week huh?



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent score!! Congrats!



Thanks NAC. I don't know what took me so long to try this bag.  I thought of you and CFC while in the Coach store, hoping to get something nice to share with you, but they just didn't seem to have much.  Everything was 50% off and as always there was a line out the door.  



Vicmarie said:


> I love it !!!!!!! That is a bag I need to have



Thanks Vickie.  I have to say, there is a different feeling that comes over me when I carry this little elegant bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! You really did good this weekend.  Beautiful! Love the patent and the gray croco.  I think I've decided that I need a gray croco with dark trim and it might be the Charlotte.   Congrats on getting all of these beauties this weekend.




Thanks GF! 



Twoboyz said:


> This is very savvy....and I'm jelly!





That's what I did with all my purchases from Friday too. Since each bag was more than $150 (well the ivy wasn't, it was a few cents short but I asked Sawyer and she said it was ok), I paid each separate and got $25 off each bag. So $75 saved there in total, plus the $50 from Saturday, that's $125 off, so pretty good. Especially since my outlet normal promotion is just a gift with $150 purchase (I'd rather have $ off). Ah, so I got 3 gifts too (more key chains )


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I love the Muhahahaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF, we for sure have the same shopping gene! Together we could leave the store empty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your zip zip! Congrats TB!
> 
> 
> Although I like saffiano leather, I think pebbled leather is a better choice!  My outlet didn't have any of the same color trim zip zips, otherwise 1 would have come home with me too.



Thanks MaryBel! It's so simple and not much to it, but I really love it.  



MaryBel said:


> I had to go back and get the polka dot shopper and once the others insisted on coming with me...*weird right*?



:giggles:  Nope.  You have a warm and welcoming nature.  I'm sure they bags know that about you.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did with all my purchases from Friday too. Since each bag was more than $150 (well the ivy wasn't, it was a few cents short but I asked Sawyer and she said it was ok), I paid each separate and got $25 off each bag. So $75 saved there in total, plus the $50 from Saturday, that's $125 off, so pretty good. Especially since my outlet normal promotion is just a gift with $150 purchase (I'd rather have $ off). Ah, so I got 3 gifts too (more key chains )



That's great! It's nice to have extra goodies.  They are not very flexible at my outlet.  They seem to play by the rules....all the time.   I would have liked to get the Breast Cancer D&B key chain to hang on my black zip zip.  It would have looked pretty on there, plus I think it's nice to remember that by donating to the cause it helped me too and I should honor that.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip



Omg I love the patent drawstring!!!! It is such a nice bag to have. Rides so comfortably on the shoulder. I also don't worry about it near as much as my others as far as dirt and rain. You can also fit quite a bit in it. It's a clown car bag for sure! That color is gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Save save save




That's the way to do it. Between all the purchases from Friday and Saturday, I saved $125.


Have you tried to see if they would do a charge hold (so you take advantage of the $25 off)? Also, remember to pay on separate transactions so you get $25 off in each. If they won't do the charge hold, ask if you could do the regular charge send and get the $25 off. You will have to pay the $7.50 in each trx but with the $25 off, you will still save $17.50 and you don't have to drive.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! It's so simple and not much to it, but I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:  Nope. * You have a warm and welcoming nature.  I'm sure they bags know that about you.*





That must be the reason


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> That's the way to do it. Between all the purchases from Friday and Saturday, I saved $125.
> 
> 
> Have you tried to see if they would do a charge hold (so you take advantage of the $25 off)? Also, remember to pay on separate transactions so you get $25 off in each. If they won't do the charge hold, ask if you could do the regular charge send and get the $25 off. You will have to pay the $7.50 in each trx but with the $25 off, you will still save $17.50 and you don't have to drive.



Lololol you know I tried. They dont. But the stuff i want i can use pink card  and no tax. In DE


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's great! It's nice to have extra goodies.  They are not very flexible at my outlet.  They seem to play by the rules....all the time.   I would have liked to get the Breast Cancer D&B key chain to hang on my black zip zip.  It would have looked pretty on there, plus I think it's nice to remember that by donating to the cause it helped me too and I should honor that.




I think not all SAs are. When I was there yesterday, I told the SA at the register I was paying on 2 separate trx (2 bags in each). I knew the total for each group was above the $150, but she was trying to tell me that I could do all of them together so I could get the $25 off, when I was telling her that each group was above the $150, the manager overheard us and she instructed the SA on how to ring the trx. Since one of the trx was over $150 after the $25 off (the polka dot and croco), I got a free keychain for that one, but not for the other since that one was below the $150 after the discount. I was ok with that.


After I went to dooney I went to coach to grab a couple of fobs I had seen the previous day and was going to go back to Dooney to get the Breast cancer fob at dooney but with the hurry (coach line to pay took a little too long) I forgot. I hope they still have them for the next time I go.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol you know I tried. They dont. But the stuff i want i can use pink card  and no tax. In DE




Ah, right, I forgot you are at the outlets with the pink card. Awesome!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> That's great! It's nice to have extra goodies.  They are not very flexible at my outlet.  They seem to play by the rules....all the time.   I would have liked to get the Breast Cancer D&B key chain to hang on my black zip zip.  It would have looked pretty on there, plus I think it's nice to remember that by donating to the cause it helped me too and I should honor that.


I got 25 off and a gift yesterday. They were giving out key chains if you spend over $150


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip



More great loot, MB!!   I love that croco satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> More great loot, MB!!   I love that croco satchel.




Thanks Sarah!
Isn't it gorgeous! It was $87 and change. Retail was $288, so I saved over  $200
Practically free!  I had to get it. Love the shine on the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Omg I love the patent drawstring!!!! It is such a nice bag to have. Rides so comfortably on the shoulder. I also don't worry about it near as much as my others as far as dirt and rain. You can also fit quite a bit in it. It's a clown car bag for sure! That color is gorgeous!





Thanks GF!
I've been looking at them since they made their way to the outlet. Since I had gotten the satchel in blue, I thought I should get a DS and the seafoam called my attention, but then I saw the black DS and was tempted as well, so I decided to get a black and a seafoam, I just had to decide which styles. Ended up with the seafoam DS since I figured because of the color, it would be a spring/summer bag and I thought a DS was a fun style for those seasons. I thought the black could go all year, so I went with a more classic style. I kept thinking on you when I was trying on the DS, I remember your reveals and how much it fits.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> Isn't it gorgeous! It was $87 and change. Retail was $288, so I saved over a $100
> Practically free!  I had to get it. Love the shine on the color!



Do they have those croco satchels in a variety of colors and if so, what are they priced at?  I still haven't made it over that way yet.  I mean what might the price be next weekend without the current promos that are happening.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Dooney cravings are growing since I haven't been able to get to an outlet with Woodbury Common under construction.  All you great new handbags are very tempting.  Of course,  I have no room for another handbag... but that has never stopped me before.  My credit card is looking for a hiding place,  it knows it's in trouble when they reopen the Woodbury Common store.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Do they have those croco satchels in a variety of colors and if so, what are they priced at?  I still haven't made it over that way yet.  I mean what might the price be next weekend without the current promos that are happening.




It was $87 something. That was the clearance price. So next week they will be the same price.
The promo was getting $25 off if you purchase over $150


They only had another color, like a natural color.


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124


LOVE this color


MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip



Great haul, MaryBel!  Is that croco satchel gray?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> LOVE this color
> 
> 
> Great haul, MaryBel!  Is that croco satchel gray?



Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Dooney cravings are growing since I haven't been able to get to an outlet with Woodbury Common under construction.  All you great new handbags are very tempting.  Of course,  I have no room for another handbag... but that has never stopped me before.  My credit card is looking for a hiding place,  it knows it's in trouble when they reopen the Woodbury Common store.





It's supposed to reopen in November.  It's been far too long.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> It was $87 something. That was the clearance price. So next week they will be the same price.
> The promo was getting $25 off if you purchase over $150
> 
> 
> They only had another color, like a natural color.



Ok, thanks!  I thought you had stacked extra % off along with the $25 promo.  Nice to know they have good clearance prices.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip




"and when you're bad you're oh so bad"
oh my gosh 
Girl you must have a witness protection secret room at home.  These are so different from the  first set of contraband.   Very pretty bags.  I cannot shop that fast or make decisions that quick. I don't know how you do it and keep up. Your energy level is incredible.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great haul, MaryBel!  Is that croco satchel gray?





Yep, it is gray!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> "and when you're bad you're oh so bad"
> oh my gosh
> Girl you must have a witness protection secret room at home.  These are so different from the  first set of contraband.   Very pretty bags.  I cannot shop that fast or make decisions that quick. I don't know how you do it and keep up. Your energy level is incredible.




Witness protection is over the house 


I always have a list of things I'd like to get in my head. Some of them are very 'I need to get them as soon as I find them' (at the outlet of course) and some others are lower in priority, so I always keep on the lookout. When I see a good opportunity, I get them. Like in this case, the polka dot shopper has always called my name, I was so happy when I initially saw it at the outlet but at the time, I decided to get other goodies. The same thing with the patent items, I knew I wanted those colors, especially seafoam and which 2 styles I was interested in, so yesterday, they had both styles in both colors, so after a bit of posing and thinking, made my choice. 



I wish I had more energy...I could exercise more


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip[/QUOT
> 
> I' crazy for that black patent satchel!
> 
> You do know--you're inciting a shopping frenzy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Witness protection is over the house
> 
> 
> I always have a list of things I'd like to get in my head. Some of them are very 'I need to get them as soon as I find them' (at the outlet of course) and some others are lower in priority, so I always keep on the lookout. When I see a good opportunity, I get them. Like in this case, the polka dot shopper has always called my name, I was so happy when I initially saw it at the outlet but at the time, I decided to get other goodies. The same thing with the patent items, I knew I wanted those colors, especially seafoam and which 2 styles I was interested in, so yesterday, they had both styles in both colors, so after a bit of posing and thinking, made my choice.
> 
> 
> 
> *I wish I had more energy...I could exercise more *



Your gym is the outlet mall girlfriend!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Your gym is the outlet mall girlfriend!



OMG
A new workout plan
:lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip[/QUOT
> 
> I' crazy for that black patent satchel!
> 
> You do know--you're inciting a shopping frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Your gym is the outlet mall girlfriend!




Yeah, but in that case I will need at least huge Dooney and Coach Stores!
One thing I have noticed is that I don't think about food at all when I'm shopping....hungry....not me!



hopi said:


> OMG
> A new workout plan
> :lolots:




I need to perfect it though, so far is not making the effect (in my body) that I would like. It's only working on the purse collection department.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't think about food at all when I'm shopping....hungry....not




Oh gosh, me neither! In fact when I'm going first thing in the morning I even forget to eat breakfast, which I never do. We are like kids with a new toy. Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh, me neither! In fact when I'm going first thing in the morning I even forget to eat breakfast, which I never do. *We are like kids with a new toy. Lol*.




We totally are!
Last Friday I did a quick Macy's run around dinner time. I was not hungry so DH and DS had dinner and I thought I'll have dinner when I came back. Well, went, came back and forgot about dinner. I remember about dinner the following morning and I wasn't even hungry then...probably because my mind was busy trying to figure out the sneak outlet visit that morning


----------



## HarliRexx

MaryBel said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't think about food at all when I'm shopping....hungry....not me!
> .




Nope! I'll keep going till I get the shakes really bad and I feel like I'm gonna pass out!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip


  Saw this  polkadot  in persob, so pretty. It on my further down the road list. Your patents are beautiful. I agree how you separated the styles and colors via whats more fun vs classy.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had a great two hours in the stre. Smelled so gooooooodd  $124


 The most beautiful yellow. Congrats, it looked beautiful on you.



Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet and got my black bag for $96.45 out the door. I did make the breast cancer donation for $10 which is a great cause so I'm happy about that. I finally got my saffiano obsession taken care of, but I did it with the pebbled leather
> 
> View attachment 2776713


 How do you like the style? I love it, but still dont own it.



MaryBel said:


> Got the goodies out of WP.
> 
> The pics are not great since they are inside the office and it's pretty dark, so just indoor light.


 Beautiful bags! I love the gray Clayton.


----------



## lovethatduck

HarliRexx said:


> Nope! I'll keep going till I get the shakes really bad and I feel like I'm gonna pass out!



This!&#128552;&#128553;&#128547;&#128565;


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Saw this  polkadot  in persob, so pretty. It on my further down the road list. Your patents are beautiful. I agree how you separated the styles and colors via whats more fun vs classy.
> 
> Beautiful bags! I love the gray Clayton.




Thanks Nebo!
Very happy with the haul! I could not believe the gray Clayton was 50% off already. I've been posing with both Ms Ivy Clay and Ms Gray Clay and love the look! I need a red one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Saw this  polkadot  in persob, so pretty. It on my further down the road list. Your patents are beautiful. I agree how you separated the styles and colors via whats more fun vs classy.
> 
> The most beautiful yellow. Congrats, it looked beautiful on you.
> 
> How do you like the style? I love it, but still dont own it.
> 
> Beautiful bags! I love the gray Clayton.


Thanks N


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Nebo!
> Very happy with the haul! I could not believe the gray Clayton was 50% off already. I've been posing with both Ms Ivy Clay and Ms Gray Clay and love the look! I need a red one!



50 off??? That is an awesome deal. Was that the extra 20% on existing 30, or bam 50% right away? 

How do you like the style?  I was talking to mom about how much Im wearing smaller bags vs bigger ones. Honestly, I go for small satchel the most and just love the style.
 I dont want the Clayton to be like my reg satchel. Just too big and loose. I need to put my stuff in next time Im at a store, maybe that will help with deciding.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Shopping is very good exercise.  All that walking and lifting and carrying and posing burns calories and builds muscles.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> We totally are!
> Last Friday I did a quick Macy's run around dinner time. I was not hungry so DH and DS had dinner and I thought I'll have dinner when I came back. Well, went, came back and forgot about dinner. I remember about dinner the following morning and I wasn't even hungry then...probably because my mind was busy trying to figure out the sneak outlet visit that morning




That's so funny!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> 50 off??? That is an awesome deal. Was that the extra 20% on existing 30, or bam 50% right away?
> 
> How do you like the style?  I was talking to mom about how much Im wearing smaller bags vs bigger ones. Honestly, I go for small satchel the most and just love the style.
> I dont want the Clayton to be like my reg satchel. Just too big and loose. I need to put my stuff in next time Im at a store, maybe that will help with deciding.




The gray was a straight 50% off and then this weekend (until today) you would get $25 off your purchase of $150 or more before tax (clearance bags included too). So I got the gray one for $189 + tax and the Ivy one for $125 plus tax (the manager let me get the $25 off even though Ms Ivy was $149.80). I paid each bag separately so I could get $25 off each transaction.


The core colors are still 30% + and additional 20%, which is actually 44% and they didn't qualify for the $25 off, so it was good that gray was not in the core colors. My outlet also had bone and denim at 50% off.


I haven't carried it but I've been posing with it at home and I like how it looks on me. I think it is a big bag. I think it is about the same size as Chelsea, so it might be a tad big for you to use as a daily bag.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Shopping is very good exercise.  All that walking and lifting and carrying and posing burns calories and builds muscles.




In that case I think I need it more frequently 



Twoboyz said:


> That's so funny!




It is! 
DH was probably thinking there was something wrong with me!


----------



## lovethatduck

lavenderjunkie said:


> Shopping is very good exercise.  All that walking and lifting and carrying and posing burns calories and builds muscles.



It does raise your heart rate.  &#128170; &#128518;

Heck,  it raises mine just shopping vicariouly through your forays. What is it now? By my count 4, plus 1, plus 3. That's a lot of reps, my sister!


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> It does raise your heart rate.  &#128170; &#128518;
> 
> *Heck,  it raises mine just shopping vicariouly through your forays.* What is it now? By my count 4 plus plus 3. That's a lot of reps, my sister!





Well I actually start sweating when these folks post their pictures.
I really should be a size 2.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I haven't carried it but I've been posing with it at home and I like how it looks on me. I think it is a big bag. I think it is about the same size as Chelsea, so it might be a tad big for you to use as a daily bag.



I love Chelsea. I have the white/black trim one. I think what bothers me about the regular satchel is that it is barrel-y in shape and not structured. Clayton is more structured, narrow. .keep me updated when you take them for a spin.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Well I actually start sweating when these folks post their pictures.
> I really should be a size 2.



The forum pictures are like a drug; I can see a photo of a bag that I never gave a second glance and suddenly I'm jonesin'.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love Chelsea. I have the white/black trim one. I think what bothers me about the regular satchel is that it is barrel-y in shape and not structured. Clayton is more structured, narrow. .keep me updated when you take them for a spin.




You're onto something there with the shape and structure. I feel like the reg satchel is too big, but the Clayton and chelsea aren't. I think what's keeping me from the clayton is the heft.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The forum pictures are like a drug; I can see a photo of a bag that I never gave a second glance and suddenly I'm jonesin'.




Oh so right!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Here are the goodies from yesterday's trip



Hey MaryB, have you carried your drawstring yet? I am curious of your opinion of how much it fits and how you like the carry. I am so pleased with mine. 

That black patent is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Hey MaryB, have you carried your drawstring yet? I am curious of your opinion of how much it fits and how you like the carry. I am so pleased with mine.
> 
> That black patent is gorgeous too!!!




No, I haven't. It's been raining on and off here so probably she won't get out til next year but I think the size is ok. I'm very forgiving with the bags, so if I like the bag and it doesn't fit all that I'm carrying, I just don't carry all my stuff and problem solved! You see, I'm way too easy...which makes it difficult to control my bag acquisition 
I tried it on the store and it feels really good on the shoulder. The only thing is not my favorite feature is the DS closure. That's why I don't have as many DS, but again, I forgive the feature for the look!


----------



## Vicmarie

Rouge is here !!! 

She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ?? 

Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780289
> View attachment 2780290
> 
> 
> Rouge is here !!!
> 
> She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ??
> 
> Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!




It is stunning, call the outlet and tell them what is wrong,  totally impressed also.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780289
> View attachment 2780290
> 
> 
> Rouge is here !!!
> 
> She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ??
> 
> Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!




She is gorgeous and I completely agree, it's a perfect fall red! I've never had a chip in a stud. Is it on the front or back? I agree you should call and tell them. If the bag is defective they might let you exchange it even if it's on clearance and on final sale. I know, it's a pain though. Beautiful bag though. Love it.


----------



## Nebo

Pretty bag, VM. Very beautiful  shade of red. The hardware on one of the rings on my ivy is a bit damaged, scuffed I would say. It doesnt really bother me and I noticed it late - when I was already in love with it hahaha.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> Pretty bag, VM. Very beautiful  shade of red. The hardware on one of the rings on my ivy is a bit damaged, scuffed I would say. It doesnt really bother me and I noticed it late - when I was already in love with it hahaha.




That's kinda how I feel ... I love this bag more than I do my grey already !! I just wish it had come in perfect condition ! Or atleast not chipped ..
I'm thinking of putting some clear nail polish on the chip so it stops any further chipping .. I hope that's a good idea lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780289
> View attachment 2780290
> 
> 
> Rouge is here !!!
> 
> She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ??
> 
> Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!


Love the color


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780289
> View attachment 2780290
> 
> 
> Rouge is here !!!
> 
> She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ??
> 
> Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!



She's gorgeous, VM!   I don't think that stud would bother me.  Is it on the front of the bag or the back?


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2780289
> View attachment 2780290
> 
> 
> Rouge is here !!!
> 
> She is from the outlets ... She didn't come wrapped up at all .. Has a couple scuffs I can deal with but this brass stud is chipped !!  I dunno what to do ? Has anyone experienced anything with a chipped brass ? Will it chip more ??
> 
> Besides that I think toledo is absolutely beautiful !!! I am very impressed and I really think it's a perfect fall and winter red !!!





She's so pretty! Congrats!
I wouldn't be bothered for the chipped stud, especially since the rest of the bag looks perfect. If you exchange it, you never know the condition of the new one. It could be worse.


----------



## Vicmarie

True !! The chipped stud is on the back !! I am scared of calling :/ sawyer was a sweetheart but I won't comment too much on the other two I spoke with... I would only call if I could guarantee I spoke with sawyer. I think I can live with everything ... I don't know what it is but i am so in love with this bag . I think chestnut is number one but this one is a close runner up !


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> True !! The chipped stud is on the back !! I am scared of calling :/ sawyer was a sweetheart but I won't comment too much on the other two I spoke with... I would only call if I could guarantee I spoke with sawyer. I think I can live with everything ... I don't know what it is but i am so in love with this bag . I think chestnut is number one but this one is a close runner up !



I understand exactly what you are saying about calling. I also agree with your opinion of Sawyer. She was wonderful every time I ordered from her. Made me feel welcome. I will also say without actually saying which outlet(s) that there were a couple people I spoke with that made me feel like nothing but a nuisance. Made me sad because whenever I would call, I would be excited about possibly getting something and then end up feeling like I'm bothering people and that just made me feel lousy. That right there adds to the fear I have when it comes to calling and talking to people I don't know. It also makes me value the politeness and courtesy that Sawyer and those like her have.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Call and ask to speak to the person who you want to deal with.  If they aren't available,  ask when they will be in and call back.  Don't tell the person who answers the phone what it's all about.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> True !! The chipped stud is on the back !! I am scared of calling :/ sawyer was a sweetheart but I won't comment too much on the other two I spoke with... I would only call if I could guarantee I spoke with sawyer. I think I can live with everything ... I don't know what it is but i am so in love with this bag . I think chestnut is number one but this one is a close runner up !




Rogue in Toledo is so rich looking... I don't blame you for living her so much. I don't carry mine often but maybe i should. It's still packed up and I hate to go through boxes. I foresee a weekend chore this weekend.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> True !! The chipped stud is on the back !! I am scared of calling :/ sawyer was a sweetheart but I won't comment too much on the other two I spoke with... I would only call if I could guarantee I spoke with sawyer. I think I can live with everything ... I don't know what it is but i am so in love with this bag . I think chestnut is number one but this one is a close runner up !


 
Honey no need to be scared - even if the person is sweet - at the end of the day - YOU SPENT YOUR MONEY!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Honey no need to be scared - even if the person is sweet - at the end of the day - YOU SPENT YOUR MONEY!!!!




Exactly... I don't think she would be upset about it


----------



## Vicmarie

thanks for the advice girls !


----------



## MaryBel

Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29


Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.



I like both MaryBel, that nylon is a beautiful color.  Is the plaid a coated cotton or fabric?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.


Congrats MB


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.




Nice little TJM haul! The aid satchel is really cute.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.




Time for me to stop by TJM again!  Congrats!  The plaid satchel is cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.



More deals!  Congrats.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.



SCORE!!!!!!!  I heart the plaid!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I like both MaryBel, that nylon is a beautiful color.  Is the plaid a coated cotton or fabric?





Thanks Rosie!
It's coated cotton. My TJM also had them in red.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats MB




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice little TJM haul! The aid satchel is really cute.




Thanks TB!
I had this satchel in my wish list since it came out but it kept getting pushed down the list, so I'm very happy to have it. When I first took a look at the handbags today, they only had 2 of the reds, and I even considered getting a red one but a bit later I did a second round since one of the SAs was putting more bags on the shelves, and found this one, so I quickly grabbed it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Time for me to stop by TJM again!  Congrats!  The plaid satchel is cute.





Thanks GF!
I'm really happy to have found it. Love Dooney's coated cotton bags, so carefree and since this one has the treated trim, perfect for even rainy days. Funny that it even looked really nice with the outfit I had one (teal corduroy jeans, navy shirt and a multi colored sweater vest - mostly navy but with little specs on several colors).


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> More deals!  Congrats.




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> SCORE!!!!!!!  I heart the plaid!!!!!!




Thanks T!
I love it too, especially in this color!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks T!
> I love it too, especially in this color!



I like that color too!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> I like that color too!!!!




The tote, satchel, wristlet and small barrel are available at IloveDooney.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> The tote, satchel, wristlet and small barrel are available at IloveDooney.



Thanks!!  I'll check them out


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> I had this satchel in my wish list since it came out but it kept getting pushed down the list, so I'm very happy to have it. When I first took a look at the handbags today, they only had 2 of the reds, and I even considered getting a red one but a bit later I did a second round since one of the SAs was putting more bags on the shelves, and found this one, so I quickly grabbed it.




I love it in the green. Glad you found it.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx today after my chiro's appointment and found a few Dooneys. They had the nubuck Tobi tote in black/brown for $169, the suede hobo in red for $119, the plastic satchels with the flowers (pink purplish background) for $169, the plaid satchels in red and in the green for $99, nylon crossbodies for $29
> 
> 
> Left with the plaid satchel in green and the nylon crossbody in Bordeaux. I'll give it to my mom. I'm sure she'll like it for times when she doesn't carry a handbag.





MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm really happy to have found it. Love Dooney's coated cotton bags, so carefree and since this one has the treated trim, perfect for even rainy days. Funny that it even looked really nice with the outfit I had one (teal corduroy jeans, navy shirt and a multi colored sweater vest - mostly navy but with little specs on several colors).



That bag is a beauty. I love that it is coated cotton. Your outfit sounds lovely.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I love it in the green. Glad you found it.




Thanks GF!



Nebo said:


> That bag is a beauty. I love that it is coated cotton. Your outfit sounds lovely.




Thanks Nebo! I think this is the perfect bag for fall!
Oh, thanks!, it was kind of a rushed outfit since I needed to go to the doctor and got busy working and then didn't have much time left to pick the outfit but it ended up looking good.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously. 

Black Pebbled Zip Zip. 

View attachment 2789257


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257



Congrats NAC!!!!!!!!!!  The zip zip's are deceiving.  They hold so much and are light to carry!!!  I'm glad you got the discount!!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257



She is a beauty) I wonder how the red one looks.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257



Oh congrats, I love the pebbled zip zips!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257




Congrats NAC!! Twins! Yes I gave this bag and I love her!!!!  I'm glad you found yourself one on sale. Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> She is a beauty) I wonder how the red one looks.




It's pretty Nebo. I think you would love it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new black zip zip.  I have the marine blue one.  Great handbag... holds a lot and very light weight.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257





Such a classic bag! Congrats!


----------



## LizzieKate

I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Wow Lizzie! That has to be the find of the century for Flo lovers! It looks like it's in great shape. Congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

Having trouble quoting on this app!

Wha wha WHAT?!?! Unbelievable luck! That's one of those deals where I'd leave the store feeling like I stole something!


----------



## LizzieKate

Believe me! I did feel that way! They price their bags so randomly. I have seen coach city bags from the 90s in very bad shape for over $40 and beautiful all weather leather dooneys in mint condition for $15. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Greattttt price


----------



## tlo

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG!!  What a deal!!!  Congrats!!!  I love the regular size flo!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ever since I saw someone's picture on here of this bag (I think it was Twoboyz?) I've wanted to find one of my own. Today was the day! Happy Dance!  And the 20% off coupon worked so it was less than FP! Sweet!  I lurve this bag. Seriously.
> 
> Black Pebbled Zip Zip.
> 
> View attachment 2789257



Gorgeous and classic, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



  Wow, Lizzie!   What a deal...she's gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow, an amazing deal! She looks all pebbly and wrinkly like my Ocean blue. It appears to be  in really good condition. I would give her some apple tlc and she would be as good as new.


----------



## MaryBel

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





WOW, what an awesome find!
And the price, incredible! ITA, the deal of the century!
Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797075




Wow!!! She's gorgeous! I love the whole story-telling aspect. I was like, how does it end?!  Lol. And it had a great ending!! Congrats. She's perfect.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797075



WOW
LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> WOW
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE




Lol... That's what I said! Thank you girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Wow!!! She's gorgeous! I love the whole story-telling aspect. I was like, how does it end?!  Lol. And it had a great ending!! Congrats. She's perfect.




Thank you girlfriend! I am so excited to have her in my collection. I think I have a new found love, the Clayton!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797075



Beautiful! Simply gorgeous. Is it shippable in brown or crimson?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Beautiful! Simply gorgeous. Is it shippable in brown or crimson?




Thank you girly! I think Crimson is but Brown normally isn't.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156



Place her on the pillow next to you. Sweet dreams! :santawave::xtree:


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girly! I think Crimson is but Brown normally isn't.



Ok thanks. Will call tomorrow. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797075



Wow Pcan, she is gorgeous! Great choice! The Crimson in Flo is a beautiful color and perfect for fall. That black Clayton better run! Lol! I can't wait to see tomorrow's bag of the day video.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156


Booootiful


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156




She's gorgeous! Congrats!
I was tempted to get it but since I had gotten Kingston, I thought they would be too close and I passed but OMG, love it! Congrats GF!


----------



## lovedb

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156


 
Hi Everyone! Just recently found this forum and have enjoyed "getting to know you" all through your posts. Love seeing the photos of all your Dooneys! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I also own the crimson Clayton. It is seriously the most gorgeous bag I have ever owned.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pcan, Lovedb:  those Crimson Claytons are stunning.   Now I want one too.


----------



## lovedb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pcan, Lovedb: those Crimson Claytons are stunning. Now I want one too.


 
You won't be disappointed!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovedb said:


> Hi Everyone! Just recently found this forum and have enjoyed "getting to know you" all through your posts. Love seeing the photos of all your Dooneys! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I also own the crimson Clayton. It is seriously the most gorgeous bag I have ever owned.




Welcome to the Forum girlfriend!! And yes!!! I agree.. The Crimson Clayton is hands down the most beautiful bag. 

We'd love to see your gorgeous bags if you have some. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pcan, Lovedb:  those Crimson Claytons are stunning.   Now I want one too.




Thank you girlfriend!! Get yourself one. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovedb said:


> Hi Everyone! Just recently found this forum and have enjoyed "getting to know you" all through your posts. Love seeing the photos of all your Dooneys! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I also own the crimson Clayton. It is seriously the most gorgeous bag I have ever owned.




Welcome lovedb!  That Crimson Clayton is gorgeous! Would love
To see your bags.


----------



## lovedb

Thanks for the welcome everyone!  I'm somewhat technically challenged, but I will work on posting pictures of some of my bags.


----------



## collegechic

lovedb said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone!  I'm somewhat technically challenged, but I will work on posting pictures of some of my bags.


Welcome! Here is a link on how to post pics! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

If you need a image hosting service I use imgur it's easiest on my mac

Pcan: The color is gorgeous! I haven't jumped for any exotic colored bags but red might be the first.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovedb said:


> Hi Everyone! Just recently found this forum and have enjoyed "getting to know you" all through your posts. Love seeing the photos of all your Dooneys! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I also own the crimson Clayton. It is seriously the most gorgeous bag I have ever owned.


Welcome


----------



## lovedb

collegechic said:


> Welcome! Here is a link on how to post pics!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
> 
> If you need a image hosting service I use imgur it's easiest on my mac
> 
> Pcan: The color is gorgeous! I haven't jumped for any exotic colored bags but red might be the first.



Thanks Collegechic!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG, y'all... I'm so excited right now. Here's the story I called the outlet on Saturday seeking a TMoro Brown Clayton satchel and surprisingly they had one which I immediately placed on hold. So I  like a mad woman fly over to the outlet today after work expecting to see Miss TMoro Brown. The sales associate went to the back to pull my item and when she revealed my bag it was not TBrown. At first I was crushed but then the beauty of Miss Crimson quickly settled me down. She was in perfect condition. I've actually wanted a Crimson bag for a while but could never find one at the price I was willing to pay. All I can say is that I am so happy that it turned out this way I am so in love with this color. Here she is... Black is the next victim. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797075




I totally missed this!  Congrats!  She's beautiful!  I love how things just work out sometimes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.


Prudddddy


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prudddddy



Thanks, GF.   I bought one FOUR years ago when it was the TSV!!   Returned her because I thought she was heavy and bulky.     After owning several Florentines,...what was I thinking???   I love, LOVE the color of this bag.


----------



## lisa.nickel

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.




Beautiful, was this as is?


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.



Very, very pretty.  Love the color.


----------



## elbgrl

Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally missed this!  Congrats!  She's beautiful!  I love how things just work out sometimes.




Thank you girlfriend.. And yes, things work out for the getter sometimes. I'm so happy with her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.




Oh my!!! Girl that bag is gorgeous. I've been passing over the logo lock for years, I think it may be time for me to get one. This is beautiful!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful, was this as is?



Thanks, Lisa!   No, it wasn't as is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very, very pretty.  Love the color.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!! Girl that bag is gorgeous. I've been passing over the logo lock for years, I think it may be time for me to get one. This is beautiful!!!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2798586
> 
> View attachment 2798590



Very pretty, Rosie!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.





Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2798586
> 
> View attachment 2798590





She is so cute Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

Crimson Florentine is so pretty!  I almost ordered the mini satchel last week in Crimson, but I just couldn't decide if it was too small.  Bobetta was awesome and posted comparison pics for me and I slept on it.  Then the next morning I went to order it and they were sold out overnight!  Probably wasn't meant to be, but man, that color was really tempting me.  I saw it on youtube and Pecan's and Elbgrl's photos confirm what a great color it really is.  The mini was only $115 on I&#9829;D but stock didn't last long.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.




Wow! That color is gorgeous! I passed on it years ago too because I thought it was too big and too stiff. Isn't it funny how we adapt over time? Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2798586
> 
> View attachment 2798590




Really pretty E! Nothing beats Crimson IMHO!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty, Rosie!!





MaryBel said:


> She is so cute Rosie! Congrats!



Thanks ladies!  I so love this color, I want another.  But can't wear all my new bags in several lifetimes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks!




Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That color is gorgeous! I passed on it years ago too because I thought it was too big and too stiff. Isn't it funny how we adapt over time? Congrats!


 Yes, it's really weird how our tastes  change!   Thanks, TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks ladies!  I so love this color, I want another.  *But can't wear all my new bags in several lifetimes.*



OMG, Rosie.   T and I were just talking about that same thing!   I'm going to buy the ivy Logo Lock, then I'm going to TRY to not buy another bag for six months.  ACK!!!   Maybe if I can do that, I can finally kick the habit.   (I might have to give up TPF, though.   )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, Rosie.   T and I were just talking about that same thing!   I'm going to buy the ivy Logo Lock,* then I'm going to TRY to not buy anoth**er bag for six months*.  ACK!!!   Maybe if I can do that, I can finally kick the habit.   (I might have to give up TPF, though.   )



You should start by not ordering the Ivy and pull an Ivy from that closet

Six months is asking too much for even the smallest addiction.

Love your new Bordeux


----------



## macde90

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 2789906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the best deal! I just found this lovely black flo satchel at a second hand shop for $18.50. I was looking for all weather leather bags, but this flo was such a happy surprise. It is the full size and it is a very big purse! Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 wait, what? $18.50? I passed out and then came to to make a comment. One of my favorite bags at the best price ever. You Go!


----------



## macde90

@ pcan's crimson....What a beauty!


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156


Still beautiful.


----------



## macde90

lovedb said:


> Hi Everyone! Just recently found this forum and have enjoyed "getting to know you" all through your posts. Love seeing the photos of all your Dooneys! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I also own the crimson Clayton. It is seriously the most gorgeous bag I have ever owned.


 
Hey there and Welcome. This is a great bunch of Purse-a-nista's, dooney-istas, and just fun lady-nistas!


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.


 
Very pretty. I always forget how much I like the logo lock until I see her again.


----------



## macde90

elbgrl said:


> Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2798586
> 
> View attachment 2798590


 
Bag twins!


----------



## OllieO

Hi all, this is my first post to this forum.  I am a long time Coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the Dooney bags!  This is my second Dooney.  I got it last weekend at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that I got from the Ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ollieo said:


> hi all, this is my first post to this forum.  I am a long time coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the dooney bags!  This is my second dooney.  I got it last weekend at the dooney outlet in *******, ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that i got from the ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.


 

congrats o


----------



## Twoboyz

OllieO said:


> Hi all, this is my first post to this forum.  I am a long time Coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the Dooney bags!  This is my second Dooney.  I got it last weekend at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that I got from the Ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.




Hi OllieO and welcome! I love your new satchel and the double pocket satchel in bubble gum is such a fun color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> Very pretty. I always forget how much I like the logo lock until I see her again.


Thanks, girlie.  Where the heck have you been lately??




OllieO said:


> Hi all, this is my first post to this forum.  I am a long time Coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the Dooney bags!  This is my second Dooney.  I got it last weekend at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that I got from the Ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.


Gorgeous satchel!  Welcome to the Dooney Bin!!


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Logo Lock in bordeaux.   OMG.      I'm going back for the ivy.     These pics read a little brown-ish on my monitor; it's raining and dark, so I don't have any natural light to catch the true wine color.



Very pretty


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You should start by not ordering the Ivy and pull an Ivy from that closet
> 
> Six months is asking too much for even the smallest addiction.
> 
> Love your new Bordeux



But... I don't own an ivy hobo...    Besides, I tried to cancel it this morning and it's "in the processing of shipping."   

Of course, the D&C tops I ordered a week ago are still sitting at the warehouse with "label printed" or some such BS.  I'm getting fed up with Q's pitiful shipping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty



Thanks, Jenn!


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> In better lighting and dressed up a bit... I am sooo in love with this bag. I won't be able to sleep tonight in anticipation of carrying her tomorrow. Kinda like Xmas Eve for kids. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797156



Beautiful Color


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> But... I don't own an ivy hobo...    Besides, I tried to cancel it this morning and it's "in the processing of shipping."
> 
> Of course, the D&C tops I ordered a week ago are still sitting at the warehouse with "label printed" or some such BS.  I'm getting fed up with Q's pitiful shipping.



I just got a D&C jacket and love it, but I agree Q's shipping is pretty bad


----------



## Rstar

MiaBorsa and elbgrl love the bordeaux logo lock and crimson crossbody. I love both so much, MB, the bordeaux looks dark red on my screen doesn't look brownish and its beautiful and the crimson crossbody I wanted to order but I didn't because I ended up ordering the samba bordeaux crossbody from a trade in. 

Below are pics of my samba bordeaux crossbody newly acquired, my nina cranberry with cranberry coin zip from 2012, and my wine colored coat from 2013 ATTACH]2798985[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rstar

Rstar said:


> MiaBorsa and elbgrl love the bordeaux logo lock and crimson crossbody. I love both so much, MB, the bordeaux looks dark red on my screen doesn't look brownish and its beautiful and the crimson crossbody I wanted to order but I didn't because I ended up ordering the samba bordeaux crossbody from a trade in.
> 
> Below are pics of my samba bordeaux crossbody newly acquired, my nina cranberry with cranberry coin zip from 2012, and my wine colored coat from 2013 ATTACH]2798985[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798986




Here are the pics again


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> Here are the pics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798987
> View attachment 2798988



Just beautiful!   I am loving the wine/bordeaux colors for fall.   That Samba is so CUTE; I just love it...and it looks very close to the color of my LL.   The Nina has always been a favorite silhouette of mine; I wish they would bring her back.   Thanks for sharing your lovely things.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> But... I don't own an ivy hobo...    Besides, I tried to cancel it this morning and it's "in the processing of shipping."
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the D&C tops I ordered a week ago are still sitting at the warehouse with "label printed" or some such BS.  I'm getting fed up with Q's pitiful shipping.




I've noticed that if you try to cancel an order and it says you can't because it's too late, try canceling it again. It almost always goes through the second time.


----------



## Rstar

elbgrl said:


> Crimson Crossbody from ILD recent sale.  Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 2798586
> 
> View attachment 2798590


Elbgrl, can you post a pick of the other outside pocket? Pretty please, I would like to know how the logo and zipper looks like with the stitching.


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> congrats o



Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> Hi OllieO and welcome! I love your new satchel and the double pocket satchel in bubble gum is such a fun color.



Gorgeous satchel!  Welcome to the Dooney Bin!!   [/QUOTE]

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## hopi

OllieO said:


> Hi all, this is my first post to this forum. * I am a long tim[/B]e Coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the Dooney bags!  This is my second Dooney.  I got it last weekend at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that I got from the Ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.
> 
> 
> *


*

:welcome2:

So many of us are Ollie,
Dooney just won us over with their beauty, quality leather and classic style.
You got 2 beauties to start out your collection and if history repeats itself you Coachies build tose second collections really  quick.*


----------



## hopi

Rstar said:


> Here are the pics again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798987
> View attachment 2798988



Perfect for the season Rstar
LOVE them


----------



## elbgrl

Rstar said:


> Elbgrl, can you post a pick of the other outside pocket? Pretty please, I would like to know how the logo and zipper looks like with the stitching.




Here you go


----------



## MaryBel

OllieO said:


> Hi all, this is my first post to this forum.  I am a long time Coach lover but have recently come to appreciate the beauty of the Dooney bags!  This is my second Dooney.  I got it last weekend at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  I love the feel and wonderful smell of that pebbled leather!!!  I also have the double pocket satchel in bubblegum that I got from the Ilovedooney site a few months ago.  Love that one too!!  Anyway, just wanted to say hello.





Welcome Ollie!
Congrats on your new satchel! Is it black or navy?


You got 2 of my favorite styles and I totally agree, the smell of the leather is just awesome! I love my coach bags but Dooney is my first love. Nothing beats Dooney's leather and quality!


----------



## MaryBel

Rstar said:


> MiaBorsa and elbgrl love the bordeaux logo lock and crimson crossbody. I love both so much, MB, the bordeaux looks dark red on my screen doesn't look brownish and its beautiful and the crimson crossbody I wanted to order but I didn't because I ended up ordering the samba bordeaux crossbody from a trade in.
> 
> Below are pics of my samba bordeaux crossbody newly acquired, my nina cranberry with cranberry coin zip from 2012, and my wine colored coat from 2013 ATTACH]2798985[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798986





Everything is gorgeous! 
Twins on the Nina!


----------



## OllieO

hopi said:


> :welcome2:
> 
> So many of us are Ollie,
> Dooney just won us over with their beauty, quality leather and classic style.
> You got 2 beauties to start out your collection and if history repeats itself you Coachies build tose second collections really  quick.



Yes, I can see the collection building now!!!



MaryBel said:


> Welcome Ollie!
> Congrats on your new satchel! Is it black or navy?
> 
> 
> You got 2 of my favorite styles and I totally agree, the smell of the leather is just awesome! I love my coach bags but Dooney is my first love. Nothing beats Dooney's leather and quality!



It's navy.  And I agree, the leather is awesome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... So after visiting 2 outlets today, I thought I was going to leave empty handed (which would have been ok) but at the 3rd stop, I came back with something. 

You all know I always have a story to tell. &#128513;&#128513;. So... I've had the case of the "Clayton's" lately and been on the hunt for one in Ivy, TMoro and Violet and recently as a fluke ended up with Crimson. I've already knocked out Ivy (on its way to me), Ocean and Crimson but was torn on the Violet because I was afraid that it would be too much  color for me being that it is larger bag. As a matter of fact, I ordered the Violet but immediately cancelled the order before my card could be charged (whew!!). Then I felt sad because I'd just given up a beautiful bag at a great price. 

So, here's the twist... I had already made up in my mind that after 2 outlets and NOTHING, that this third stop would be the same. I walk in and immediately saw this beauty and BINGO!!!!, problem solved. No more debating. 

I've turned into a big bag girl lately and ALL of my latest purchases have been larger bags (Reg Flo's, Clayton's, Vanessa, etc), so I thought this bag would break things up and give me the comfort I needed in carrying such a strong color. I loved it the moment I saw it. I didn't even try it on and look in the mirror. &#128515;&#128515;

Enough of me babbling... Here she is, my Florentine Bristol Satchel in Violet. She's in perfect condition, smooth and doesn't scratch easily. I'm very happy I decided to get her. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... So after visiting 2 outlets today, I thought I was going to leave empty handed (which would have been ok) but at the 3rd stop, I came back with something.
> 
> You all know I always have a story to tell. &#128513;&#128513;. So... I've had the case of the "Clayton's" lately and been on the hunt for one in Ivy, TMoro and Fuchsia and recently as a fluke ended up with Crimson. I've already knocked out Ivy (on its way to me), Ocean and Crimson but was torn on the Fuchsia because I was afraid that it would be too much  color for me being that it is larger bag. As a matter of fact, I ordered the Fuchsia but immediately cancelled the order before my card could be charged (whew!!). Then I felt sad because I'd just given up a beautiful bag at a great price.
> 
> So, here's the twist... I had already made up in my mind that after 2 outlets and NOTHING, that this third stop would be the same. I walk in and immediately saw this beauty and BINGO!!!!, problem solved. No more debating.
> 
> I've turned into a big bag girl lately and ALL of my latest purchases have been larger bags (Reg Flo's, Clayton's, Vanessa, etc), so I thought this bag would break things up and give me the comfort I needed in carrying such a strong color. I loved it the moment I saw it. I didn't even try it on and look in the mirror. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Enough of me babbling... Here she is, my Florentine Bristol Satchel in Fuchsia. She's in perfect condition, smooth and doesn't scratch easily. I'm very happy I decided to get her. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2801974


I saw that same bag in the clearance area yesterday, but I thought it was the violet color, but I guess it was Fuchsia.  When I first pulled it out I thought it was a small Florentine and wondered why the leather on top was so stiff and not folding down.  Then I realized it was a Bristol.  I loved the color, but didn't like how it felt on my arm with those short strap drop.  

It was fun to finally make it to a Dooney outlet though.  I have found that I love looking at their bags more than I like how they carry on me.  I LOVE all those bright, smooth Toledo colors, but I don't like the weight and bulk of the bag.  Same thing with most of the nice leather bags.  I could change my mind sometime though, my tastes develop and seem to change quite rapidly at times!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> I saw that same bag in the clearance area yesterday, but I thought it was the violet color, but I guess it was Fuchsia.  When I first pulled it out I thought it was a small Florentine and wondered why the leather on top was so stiff and not folding down.  Then I realized it was a Bristol.  I loved the color, but didn't like how it felt on my arm with those short strap drop.
> 
> It was fun to finally make it to a Dooney outlet though.  I have found that I love looking at their bags more than I like how they carry on me.  I LOVE all those bright, smooth Toledo colors, but I don't like the weight and bulk of the bag.  Same thing with most of the nice leather bags.  I could change my mind sometime though, my tastes develop and seem to change quite rapidly at times!




I misspoke... It is the Violet! &#128513;. I went back and changed my comment. Thanks for pointing that out. I'm loving her so far. Yeah, the bag has to feel 100% right for me to buy it so I know where you are coming from. Glad you were able to make it to the outlet. Such fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... So after visiting 2 outlets today, I thought I was going to leave empty handed (which would have been ok) but at the 3rd stop, I came back with something.
> 
> You all know I always have a story to tell. &#128513;&#128513;. So... I've had the case of the "Clayton's" lately and been on the hunt for one in Ivy, TMoro and Violet and recently as a fluke ended up with Crimson. I've already knocked out Ivy (on its way to me), Ocean and Crimson but was torn on the Violet because I was afraid that it would be too much  color for me being that it is larger bag. As a matter of fact, I ordered the Violet but immediately cancelled the order before my card could be charged (whew!!). Then I felt sad because I'd just given up a beautiful bag at a great price.
> 
> So, here's the twist... I had already made up in my mind that after 2 outlets and NOTHING, that this third stop would be the same. I walk in and immediately saw this beauty and BINGO!!!!, problem solved. No more debating.
> 
> I've turned into a big bag girl lately and ALL of my latest purchases have been larger bags (Reg Flo's, Clayton's, Vanessa, etc), so I thought this bag would break things up and give me the comfort I needed in carrying such a strong color. I loved it the moment I saw it. I didn't even try it on and look in the mirror. &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> Enough of me babbling... Here she is, my Florentine Bristol Satchel in Violet. She's in perfect condition, smooth and doesn't scratch easily. I'm very happy I decided to get her. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2801974




My gosh girl, you are full of surprises!! I love Miss Bristol! This bag is so cute in this color. I am so surprised you went for a smaller bag, but I think it is the perfect compromise if you're squeamish about such a bright color. Congrats on a great purchase. I'm sure she's will look lovely on you.  I'm glad you came out with something after a day of shopping.  I will probably go next weekend. Staying away from there is killing me!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My gosh girl, you are full of surprises!! I love Miss Bristol! This bag is so cute in this color. I am so surprised you went for a smaller bag, but I think it is the perfect compromise if you're squeamish about such a bright color. Congrats on a great purchase. I'm sure she's will look lovely on you.  I'm glad you came out with something after a day of shopping.  I will probably go next weekend. Staying away from there is killing me!




Thank you girlfriend... I wanted the Clayton in Violet but something just wasn't sitting right with me about it so I canceled my order really quick. For me, I think it was just a bit much. Plus, I looked at my collection and over half of my bags are larger bags so I thought I would break things up a bit and go with a true medium. I just wanted a small pop of color with Violet and didn't want to overdo it, so I thought this bag would be perfect. It was a toss up between the small Florentine satchel and the Bristol and I went with the Bristol since I already have many Florentine satchels in my collection


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I misspoke... It is the Violet! &#128513;. I went back and changed my comment. Thanks for pointing that out. I'm loving her so far. Yeah, the bag has to feel 100% right for me to buy it so I know where you are coming from. Glad you were able to make it to the outlet. Such fun!



She's lovely, no matter which color!  Congrats, GF.   Another beauty for your collection!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  love your Violet Bristol.   I have that one too.  Bristol has turned out to be my favorite Florentine style.   It's not small and it's not oversized.   But it holds a lot and is easy to carry.  You will love the fact that it's much lighter than the Clayton.  Now I'm looking for a Crimson Bristol.  Your picture of the Crimson Clayton was stunning,  so now I have to add that color to my Flo collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  love your Violet Bristol.   I have that one too.  Bristol has turned out to be my favorite Florentine style.   It's not small and it's not oversized.   But it holds a lot and is easy to carry.  You will love the fact that it's much lighter than the Clayton.  Now I'm looking for a Crimson Bristol.  Your picture of the Crimson Clayton was stunning,  so now I have to add that color to my Flo collection.



The last time I was at the Aurora outlet they had two crimson Bristol at 65% off.  One had a small flaw in the leather, but the one they brought out for me was perfect.  Talk about a perfect bag. I had gone there for the Bristol in black, but the Crimson was more beautiful.  I decided against it because I have the Fossil satchel in Raisin which is so similar in color that I just couldn't justify it.  Maybe they still have on they can ship for you.


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> I misspoke... It is the Violet! &#128513;. I went back and changed my comment. Thanks for pointing that out. I'm loving her so far. Yeah, the bag has to feel 100% right for me to buy it so I know where you are coming from. Glad you were able to make it to the outlet. Such fun!


Oh, nice to know I didn't imagine the color name....LOL!  I looked at so many bags and read tags that I just wasn't sure, it could easily be a Fuchsia!  I just watched your reveal video and it looks so nice.  I can't wait to see it in a bag of the day video and how it looks on you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  love your Violet Bristol.   I have that one too.  Bristol has turned out to be my favorite Florentine style.   It's not small and it's not oversized.   But it holds a lot and is easy to carry.  You will love the fact that it's much lighter than the Clayton.  Now I'm looking for a Crimson Bristol.  Your picture of the Crimson Clayton was stunning,  so now I have to add that color to my Flo collection.




Thank you girlfriend!! The Bristol is on the smaller side for me but with this color I was afraid to go big. I still may get the Violet Clayton and decide from there. And guurl.... That Crimson is a stunner in any bag. I hope you find ya one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... So after visiting 2 outlets today, I thought I was going to leave empty handed (which would have been ok) but at the 3rd stop, I came back with something.
> 
> You all know I always have a story to tell. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. So... I've had the case of the "Clayton's" lately and been on the hunt for one in Ivy, TMoro and Violet and recently as a fluke ended up with Crimson. I've already knocked out Ivy (on its way to me), Ocean and Crimson but was torn on the Violet because I was afraid that it would be too much  color for me being that it is larger bag. As a matter of fact, I ordered the Violet but immediately cancelled the order before my card could be charged (whew!!). Then I felt sad because I'd just given up a beautiful bag at a great price.
> 
> So, here's the twist... I had already made up in my mind that after 2 outlets and NOTHING, that this third stop would be the same. I walk in and immediately saw this beauty and BINGO!!!!, problem solved. No more debating.
> 
> I've turned into a big bag girl lately and ALL of my latest purchases have been larger bags (Reg Flo's, Clayton's, Vanessa, etc), so I thought this bag would break things up and give me the comfort I needed in carrying such a strong color. I loved it the moment I saw it. I didn't even try it on and look in the mirror. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Enough of me babbling... Here she is, my Florentine Bristol Satchel in Violet. She's in perfect condition, smooth and doesn't scratch easily. I'm very happy I decided to get her. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> View attachment 2801974


 
Congrats Sunshine - Us big bag gals like a lil mama every now and again


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pcan:  you are right,  the Violet is more pink than purple.   I have the Ocean blue in both the Bristol and the Clayton.   Love that color, bought the Bristol first,  but when I saw the Clayton in Ocean,  I had to have that one too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pcan:  you are right,  the Violet is more pink than purple.   I have the Ocean blue in both the Bristol and the Clayton.   Love that color, bought the Bristol first,  but when I saw the Clayton in Ocean,  I had to have that one too.




You can't go wrong with either color. Both are beautiful bags. I'm loving the Bristol in this color. I love big bags (especially the Clayton) but thought the Clayton would be too much color for me.


----------



## CatePNW

Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!  

I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!  

Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black



Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red



My free key chain



I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!
> 
> I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black
> View attachment 2803973
> 
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red
> View attachment 2803974
> 
> 
> My free key chain
> View attachment 2803975
> 
> 
> I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.
> View attachment 2803976


Congratsss


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congratsss


Thanks!  Hey, I asked a question about Carrie over in the Coach Clubhouse forum.  When you have time can you check it out, you probably know the answer.  Just wondering if the ones at outlet now are MFF.  I fell in love with the black when I picked her up, the handles felt luxurious on my arm!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  Hey, I asked a question about Carrie over in the Coach Clubhouse forum.  When you have time can you check it out, you probably know the answer.  Just wondering if the ones at outlet now are MFF.  I fell in love with the black when I picked her up, the handles felt luxurious on my arm!



Hello. I will message you


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hello. I will message you



Got it, thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!
> 
> I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black
> View attachment 2803973
> 
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red
> View attachment 2803974
> 
> 
> My free key chain
> View attachment 2803975
> 
> 
> I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.
> View attachment 2803976




Very nice purchases Cate! Twins on the black.  since you prefer a med to smaller bag I bet these are just the perfect size for you. I love the pretzel charm too. So cute! I'm glad you had a great time at outlet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your zip zip satchels.   I have the all pebbled leather in marine.  Can you check the inside of your new zip zips and tell me if the pockets are trimmed in leather or just all cloth?   I was surprised that mine were not trimmed,  but maybe that's because it was made just for the outlets.  Don't know.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your zip zip satchels.   I have the all pebbled leather in marine.  Can you check the inside of your new zip zips and tell me if the pockets are trimmed in leather or just all cloth?   I was surprised that mine were not trimmed,  but maybe that's because it was made just for the outlets.  Don't know.




Mine are not trimmed in leather in my black one. I found that strange too.


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your zip zip satchels.   I have the all pebbled leather in marine.  Can you check the inside of your new zip zips and tell me if the pockets are trimmed in leather or just all cloth?   I was surprised that mine were not trimmed,  but maybe that's because it was made just for the outlets.  Don't know.



These have the leather trim, pic attached.  I was going to order the all pebbled one online in the camel/tan color, but I really like the smooth leather on the base and handles.  I didn't even consider that the insides might be made different.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!
> 
> I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black
> View attachment 2803973
> 
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red
> View attachment 2803974
> 
> 
> My free key chain
> View attachment 2803975
> 
> 
> I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.
> View attachment 2803976





Love the haul! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> These have the leather trim, pic attached.  I was going to order the all pebbled one online in the camel/tan color, but I really like the smooth leather on the base and handles.  I didn't even consider that the insides might be made different.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804771




Thanks Cate. Does your all black one have it too?


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Cate. Does your all black one have it too?


Yes!  You made me go check after I read your comment.  I thought your black pebbled had the smooth handles and base trim, right?  It's odd that there are two versions of that bag, if that's the one you have.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Yes!  You made me go check after I read your comment.  I thought your black pebbled had the smooth handles and base trim, right?  It's odd that there are two versions of that bag, if that's the one you have.




I have the all black version. Here is a picture. Thanks for checking yours for me.  it is strange there are two versions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks Twoboyz and Cate.  It's very strange.  I think my marine is pebbled leather on the handles and base trim, rather than smooth leather.  The product code was FA343, list price $198.  I got it at the outlet at half off...and I was surprised when I saw the lining.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks Twoboyz and Cate.  It's very strange.  I think my marine is pebbled leather on the handles and base trim, rather than smooth leather.  The product code was FA343, list price $198.  I got it at the outlet at half off...and I was surprised when I saw the lining.




Looks like ours are the same.  I actually didn't notice until I got home and was loading it up with my stuff.


----------



## Scooch

My birthday present!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> My birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804907




Gorgeous! Happy B-day!


----------



## Scooch

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Happy B-day!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## elbgrl

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!
> 
> I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black
> View attachment 2803973
> 
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red
> View attachment 2803974
> 
> 
> My free key chain
> View attachment 2803975
> 
> 
> I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.
> View attachment 2803976





Scooch said:


> My birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804907



Love these zip zips and the TSV!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> My birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804907




Gorgeous! I'm so glad you love it  Happy Birthday


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I have the all black version. Here is a picture. Thanks for checking yours for me.  it is strange there are two versions.
> View attachment 2804881




I really want this !!! Soooo bad  I don't wanna pay FP though lol :/


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I really want this !!! Soooo bad  I don't wanna pay FP though lol :/




I think they are under $100 at the outlet. I don't know if they are shipable though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Just in case anyone is interested in seeing the zip zip without the leather trim on the inside pockets, here are some pictures. It looks funny IMO. Not used to seeing it on a Dooney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> My birthday present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804907




Niiiice!!! I was just looking at these on the Q. How do you like it so far? Lightweight? Thin? I was afraid that it would look cheap since it's pebbled leather "embossed". 

&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;Happy Birthday!!!! What a great gift!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## CatePNW

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks Twoboyz and Cate.  It's very strange.  I think my marine is pebbled leather on the handles and base trim, rather than smooth leather.  The product code was FA343, list price $198.  I got it at the outlet at half off...and I was surprised when I saw the lining.



You're welcome.  Mine are Style# R343 in Red and Black Black and retail is also $198.


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice!!! I was just looking at these on the Q. How do you like it so far? Lightweight? Thin? I was afraid that it would look cheap since it's pebbled leather "embossed".
> 
> &#127880;&#127881;&#127882;Happy Birthday!!!! What a great gift!!! &#128515;&#128515;




It's a really well made bag. The leather is sturdy like saffiano but smoother to the touch, if that makes any sense. The lining is sturdy but I love the lighter neutral color more than the red. It has a ton of space, I was able to go back to my favorite vera Bradley planner cause it fits. It has some weight to it but not as much as the florentine bags. Best part are the sturdy handles and the strap is thick and stays on my shoulder. I've been out and about with this bag for the last 3 hours and it's terrific! Hope this long post helps!!!! &#128521;


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Just in case anyone is interested in seeing the zip zip without the leather trim on the inside pockets, here are some pictures. It looks funny IMO. Not used to seeing it on a Dooney.
> View attachment 2804940
> 
> View attachment 2804941




i see it a lot on MFF and specially priced DBs so i am used to it. it goesnt bother me too much.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i see it a lot on MFF and specially priced DBs so i am used to it. it goesnt bother me too much.




Thanks Seton. I guess I must not have purchased too many MFF bags. I guess it doesn't bother me too much either.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Phew!  Finally caught up reading about all the new Dooney lovelies!  Beautiful bags everyone!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

CatePNW said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Though I really wanted a saffiano zip zip in blue or black, they did not have any.  The pebbled zip zip was my next choice, and they were only $93.80, so I had to get both colors. I had thought I would score a Florentine bag, but they didn't have many small satchels at all and none appealed to me.  The Bristol Violet was nice, but I had a coat on and didn't like that the handles were a struggle to get into, so that one wasn't for me.  The Clayton's looked HUGE to me, but now here I am looking at them online and thinking I should have played around with them.  Oh well, perhaps next time!
> 
> I am so jealous of those of you who live near an outlet and can pop in anytime you want!
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Black
> View attachment 2803973
> 
> 
> Pebbled Zip Zip Satchel Red
> View attachment 2803974
> 
> 
> My free key chain
> View attachment 2803975
> 
> 
> I also found the pretzel fob that I wanted, it was the last one on the display, but they probably restock them.
> View attachment 2803976


Hi CatePNW - my mom wants the all black Zip Zip you and Twoboyz have  Can you please confirm the item # for me? She wants to call our local outlet and see if they have them in stock. Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi CatePNW - my mom wants the all black Zip Zip you and Twoboyz have  Can you please confirm the item # for me? She wants to call our local outlet and see if they have them in stock. Thank you!







S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi CatePNW - my mom wants the all black Zip Zip you and Twoboyz have  Can you please confirm the item # for me? She wants to call our local outlet and see if they have them in stock. Thank you!




Hi Sparkle,

Mine is style# FA343. It's the MFF version that doesn't have leather trimmed inside pockets. Cates is probably the nicer of the two versions and hers is R343. I believe they are the same price.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Ok. Wonderful! Thank you so much! Do you know if they have a smaller and larger version? The ones we saw of the Zip Zip in the department stores seemed smaller than the one she saw at the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Ok. Wonderful! Thank you so much! Do you know if they have a smaller and larger version? The ones we saw of the Zip Zip in the department stores seemed smaller than the one she saw at the outlet.




There is the regular zip zip satchel and the Bitsy bag, which is a smaller crossbody version . When I was comparing the pebbled leather regular zip zip with the saffiano one at Macy's, the saffiano one seemed a tiny bit smaller so I'm not sure if the different versions of the regular sized ones differ a tiny bit or not.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Ok. Good to know. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Ok. Good to know. Thanks again for the help!




You're welcome. I hope your mom finds her bag.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Me too


----------



## CatePNW

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi CatePNW - my mom wants the all black Zip Zip you and Twoboyz have  Can you please confirm the item # for me? She wants to call our local outlet and see if they have them in stock. Thank you!


The style number is R343 BB for Black Black, and retail is $198.00.  This is the one with smooth leather handles and trim, and tan leather piping on the pockets inside.  Hope you find one for her!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

CatePNW said:


> The style number is R343 BB for Black Black, and retail is $198.00.  This is the one with smooth leather handles and trim, and tan leather piping on the pockets inside.  Hope you find one for her!




Thank you CatePNW! On the hunt we go! Will keep you posted


----------



## tlo

Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653



WOW, she's a beauty.      I just love, LOVE the lizard embossed bags.  Congrats, T!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW, she's a beauty.      I just love, LOVE the lizard embossed bags.  Congrats, T!!



Thanks honey!!  WE have great taste!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653




Gorgeous! I have got to see one of these bags IRL. Hearing you and Sarah swoon over these bags I know it has got to be spectacular! The satchel is the one I want


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I have got to see one of these bags IRL. Hearing you and Sarah swoon over these bags I know it has got to be spectacular! The satchel is the one I want



I've been wanting a lizard embossed for a while but never saw anything that WOWED me.  This is AMAZING!!  And the satchel has a wide opening.  So easy to find your stuff.

I went out on a limb and ordered it after I saw the pic of Sarah's drawstring.  So glad I did.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I've been wanting a lizard embossed for a while but never saw anything that WOWED me.  This is AMAZING!!  And the satchel has a wide opening.  So easy to find your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I went out on a limb and ordered it after I saw the pic of Sarah's drawstring.  So glad I did.




I love the wide opening. That's one thing that kind of bothers me about my Stanwich's. I love the bag, but it's a struggle to get inside. I think that's why I rarely carry them.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I love the wide opening. That's one thing that kind of bothers me about my Stanwich's. I love the bag, but it's a struggle to get inside. I think that's why I rarely carry them.



Do you have the reg. Stanwich or the smaller one?  I haven't had an issue with my reg.  Maybe I need to carry them more. LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653




OH MY GGGGG!!!! Gorgeous! What a score. I agree... Looks like pure money!! Congrats girly.


----------



## tlo

Thanks PTB!!!  I put this right up there with the ALTO line.  I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson. 

Next on the list... Black


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653





Congrats on your new set T!
I totally agree, they look very luxurious! One of the best embossing I've seen!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824





Yay, you got Miss Ivy! Congrats twin!


I hate it when the boxes arrive in such condition, they give you a little heart attack!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Yay, you got Miss Ivy! Congrats twin!
> 
> 
> I hate it when the boxes arrive in such condition, they give you a little heart attack!




Me too! I almost did have a heart attack. Thanks bag twin!


----------



## duckiesforme

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653



love your satchel, I have the Santorini  in the hobo style in Tmoro and bordeaux. is this the smaller satchel or the larger size? I think I want the satchel too in the small size.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824



GORGEOUS!!  I love Clayton.  I have the black!  I recommend it.  Congrats


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new set T!
> I totally agree, they look very luxurious! One of the best embossing I've seen!



Thanks MB!!  I agree!!


----------



## tlo

duckiesforme said:


> love your satchel, I have the Santorini  in the hobo style in Tmoro and bordeaux. is this the smaller satchel or the larger size? I think I want the satchel too in the small size.



Thank you DFM!  It's the regular or small.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!  I love Clayton.  I have the black!  I recommend it.  Congrats




Thanks girlfriend!! Black is gorgeous in the Clayton. I'm definitely taking your recommendation. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! Black is gorgeous in the Clayton. I'm definitely taking your recommendation. &#128513;&#128513;



It's so SEXY in the black!!!  With the matching stitching, it really shows the hardware. 

I'm normally not a black bag gal but to me the florentine black is the prettiest black leather!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824



Gorgeous!   I think the ivy is my favorite.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Do you have the reg. Stanwich or the smaller one?  I haven't had an issue with my reg.  Maybe I need to carry them more. LOL




I have the reg one, but I still been like it's hard to get into and find stuff. I think the fold over top too, because once unfolded and with the tapered top it just seems like one long dark tunnel into the bag.  It didn't bother me at first, but this last time I carried it it kind of did.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824




So gorgeous!  Glad she didn't get hurt in the fight. Lol


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I have the reg one, but I still been like it's hard to get into and find stuff. I think the fold over top too, because once unfolded and with the tapered top it just seems like one long dark tunnel into the bag.  It didn't bother me at first, but this last time I carried it it kind of did.



I'm sorry TB.  Next time I carry mine I'll pay attention to mine but it hasn't been an issue that I've noticed so far.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I'm sorry TB.  Next time I carry mine I'll pay attention to mine but it hasn't been an issue that I've noticed so far.




I hope I didn't ruin it for you. It's not a deal breaker for me, just a little bothersome.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I hope I didn't ruin it for you. It's not a deal breaker for me, just a little bothersome.



No, not at all!!  I guess it's not been an  issue since I hadn't noticed.  LOL


----------



## RebeccaJ

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653



These are just gorgeous.  You and Sarah should be stylists.


----------



## handbagnovice

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653


Love this!!!


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824


You are making me want one!!  It's lovely!!


----------



## tlo

RebeccaJ said:


> These are just gorgeous.  You and Sarah should be stylists.



I think Sarah should for sure!!  I tell her all the time I want to open and "account" with her.

Then when she buys a bag, she can just buy 2 and send one to me.  I love everything she gets!!  Her pics can send me over the edge!  LOL!!!


----------



## RebeccaJ

tlo said:


> I think Sarah should for sure!!  I tell her all the time I want to open and "account" with her.
> 
> Then when she buys a bag, she can just buy 2 and send one to me.  I love everything she gets!!  Her pics can send me over the edge!  LOL!!!



Me too!


----------



## tlo

RebeccaJ said:


> Me too!



Now if we could just get Sarah to agree!  LOL


----------



## tlo

handbagnovice said:


> Love this!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Now if we could just get Sarah to agree!  LOL



:snack:


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> :snack:





You know I want you to be my bag stylist!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> You know I want you to be my bag stylist!!!



If you could see me in my yoga pants and fuzzy house shoes, you'd reconsider.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> If you could see me in my yoga pants and fuzzy house shoes, you'd reconsider.




 You and me both girlfriend! Lol


----------



## elbgrl

Joining the comfort club!  I'm battling a cold, and staying huddled up inside today.


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Tmoro Santorini satchel and wallet.  This bags looks like it should cost 4 figures. The embossing is stunning
> 
> View attachment 2806653


T  love your Santorini!  What a beauty!


PcanTannedBty said:


> After a tracking nightmare, Miss Ivy Clayton finally arrived in one piece. She has a few imperfections in the leather but I can live with them. I was nervous because the box looked like it was in a fight with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Next on the list... Black
> 
> View attachment 2806824



This is gorgeous!  Thinking about this color in Kingston.


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> T  love your Santorini!  What a beauty!
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous!  Thinking about this color in Kingston.



Hey GF!!!  Thanks!!!!!  I love it so much I just ordered the gray Santorini belted shopper.  I almost made it without ordering anything.  LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Joining the comfort club!  I'm battling a cold, and staying huddled up inside today.




I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Hey GF!!!  Thanks!!!!!  I love it so much I just ordered the gray Santorini belted shopper.  I almost made it without ordering anything.  LOL!



I know right!  The night is young - I am feeling the urge to shop today since I can't get out.
The gray is beautiful!  It shows the pattern off .


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks TB - have you pulled the trigger on anything today?


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> I know right!  The night is young - I am feeling the urge to shop today since I can't get out.
> The gray is beautiful!  It shows the pattern off .



Thanks!  I just saw that you aren't feeling well.  I hope you feel better.  Nothing like a new bag to help that!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB - have you pulled the trigger on anything today?




Yup, the red TSV. I wasn't going to, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Thanks!  I just saw that you aren't feeling well.  I hope you feel better.  Nothing like a new bag to help that!!!



Thank you GF.  Yes, I think I need some retail therapy!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Thank you GF.  Yes, I think I need some retail therapy!



It always helps me!!  LOL

Feel better GF!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, the red TSV. I wasn't going to, but I couldn't help myself.



Oh that red is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Oh that red is beautiful!




Thanks, I thought it was so pretty. It's pretty bold so I hope it won't be out of my comfort zone.


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!




Nice little shopping haul. That bag is so cozy and I'm loving that Croco wallet.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!



Oh Love, love, love!  Looks like the holidays!:santawave:


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice little shopping haul. That bag is so cozy and I'm loving that Croco wallet.




Thanks! I love the shearling bag! Perfect for fall/winter!
And I had to get the wallet, it matches the satchel I got last month and it was only 41.30


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh Love, love, love!  Looks like the holidays!:santawave:





Thanks!
I agree. I can see it for the holiday shopping days with my navy coat!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! I love the shearling bag! Perfect for fall/winter!
> And I had to get the wallet, it matches the satchel I got last month and it was only 41.30




OMG that is a crazy price! I really want a zip around one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!



I love the shearling bag!  The red leather and white shearling look so good together!  And I love the lining, too.  I love the pockets in the front.  They look deep enough to hold a phone or a lot of little stuff.

Congrats on all your goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Joining the comfort club!  I'm battling a cold, and staying huddled up inside today.



I'm sorry to read you're not feeling well.  That was me last week.  Wishing you a speedy recover!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, the red TSV. I wasn't going to, but I couldn't help myself.


 

Hi TB!

You got the red TSV!!!!!  I can't wait for you to get it and to let us know what you think.  I hope it's not out of your comfort zone.  

Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!



So cute and christmassy! How do you like that style?


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry to read you're not feeling well.  That was me last week.  Wishing you a speedy recover!



Aw thanks sweetie!  I think i've finally turned the corner.  It must have been the retail therapy at the Q lol.  Glad you are doing better too!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!



Congrats MB!!  Great finds!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the shearling bag!  The red leather and white shearling look so good together!  And I love the lining, too.  I love the pockets in the front.  They look deep enough to hold a phone or a lot of little stuff.
> 
> Congrats on all your goodies!




Thanks GF!
The pockets are a good size. I think I'll switch today to see how she works.


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Congrats MB!!  Great finds!!!!


 
Thanks T!


----------



## Vicmarie

I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!




It's so cute!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> It's so cute!




Thanks !! I think I'm actually about to order santorini ...


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks !! I think I'm actually about to order santorini ...




Yay!!! Im happy for you. It's beautiful and quickly becoming a favorite among us.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!





Vicmarie said:


> Thanks !! I think I'm actually about to order santorini ...



So cute!

 I ve seen the santorini today in the color gray. It is really beautiful. It was a hobo, I think.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!


What's the name of this bag!! So cute.


----------



## Vicmarie

It's the nylon mini juliette satchel , i got it off ilovedooney.com  so worth it think ! 

Was disappointed to see it doesn't come with a dust bag though ? Is that a nylon thing ?


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I ve seen the santorini today in the color gray. It is really beautiful. It was a hobo, I think.




Yes , I want to get the grey belted shopper !! I just love the gray !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> It's the nylon mini juliette satchel , i got it off ilovedooney.com  so worth it think !
> 
> Was disappointed to see it doesn't come with a dust bag though ? Is that a nylon thing ?




Yes, I believe only leather Dooney's come with dust bags.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Thanks. How does nylon hold up? Sorry for all the question. I appreciate it.


----------



## Twoboyz

I only have one nylon bag and I haven't carried it much, but I understand it is very durable. The newer nylon, the that feels more like a fabric/canvas is very thick. No worries, ask away. Always happy to help if I can.


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!




Isn't she the cutest?? You got her too! She's little but holds a few things, right? She's light and always adorbs as my going out bag. Whenever I do go out. Ha!! And it matches well with my usual colors. 
I'm also in love with the gray belted Santorini too! Ugh.


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2809699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea how little this little cutie was !! I love it though !!!


Ooh, so cute!  I hope you do a little youtube review, I'd love to see how she hangs on the shoulder and crossbody!


----------



## Vicmarie

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, so cute!  I hope you do a little youtube review, I'd love to see how she hangs on the shoulder and crossbody!




My other friend has been asking me to do another video...I'll feature that one too !


----------



## Vicmarie

Bobetta said:


> Isn't she the cutest?? You got her too! She's little but holds a few things, right? She's light and always adorbs as my going out bag. Whenever I do go out. Ha!! And it matches well with my usual colors.
> I'm also in love with the gray belted Santorini too! Ugh.




Yes I honestly thought I was gonna be a bit bigger but I was not disappointed ! It really does hold quite a bit and just looking at it makes me happy lol . I hardly go out too lol , maybe once every couple of months. 
Isn't that santorini cute ? I have not been able to get it off the brain . The price is holding me off though. Someone mentioned it might be going to outlets soon ? I wonder how soon and if it would be shippable


----------



## Vicmarie

AlbertsLove said:


> Thanks. How does nylon hold up? Sorry for all the question. I appreciate it.




This is my first nylon bag, it feels really durable ! However, there is a newer nylon like TB said, and that one feels like a workhorse . Soo nice !


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Aw thanks sweetie!  I think i've finally turned the corner.  It must have been the retail therapy at the Q lol.  Glad you are doing better too!



I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well. 

Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!


----------



## Nebo

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beynond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530



You got yourself a beautiful bag! The texture is prefect. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530




Oh so this is the lovely bag that has won you over! She's gorgeous! I'm so happy for you and your mom and your new bags and your rekindled love for Dooney.  enjoy them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful Florentine satchel.  I can see why the suede bag may go back.


----------



## Vicmarie

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530




Very nice !!!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Thank you so much! She is beautiful and I could not be happier  I have enjoyed carrying her as well. So cool you can do over the shoulder, crook of your arm or hand held. Oh yeah...my mom carries hers cross body. Very versatile and comfortable.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530




What a beautiful Flo! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530




You are so welcome girlfriend!! What a gorgeous way to step back into the Dooney scene. Black in florentine is like no other and you can't possibly go wrong with the Flo satchel. Congrats girly!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> You are so welcome girlfriend!! What a gorgeous way to step back into the Dooney scene. Black in florentine is like no other and you can't possibly go wrong with the Flo satchel. Congrats girly!!




Thank you so much Pecan


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful Flo! Congrats!




Thanks NutsAboutCoach!


----------



## Twoboyz

A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197


 

Congrats ! was she in clearance????


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



Beautiful bag! I love your outfit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



BEAUTIFUL!  And Clayton looks good on you!  And it's Crimson! 

Congrats TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats ! was she in clearance????




Thanks! Yes she was but only 50% off.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! Yes she was but only 50% off.




Congratulations !! She's beautiful  is it pretty heavy ?


----------



## elbgrl

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies  Ok...so this is why my Tobi Tote may need to go back. Please say hello to my beautiful Florentine Satchel!! My first Dooney in probably 25 years. I have LV's and Chanel bags, but absolutely LOVE this bag and am beyond thrilled to have her! My mom was going to get a Zip Zip and ended up with a Florentine Satchel as well.
> 
> Thank you Pecan for your wonderful, informative and funny videos which helped me decide!
> 
> View attachment 2810530


 She's beautiful, congrats!


Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197


 Love crimson!  Congrats TB!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

twoboyz said:


> thanks! Yes she was but only 50% off.


 

booyah


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Congratulations !! She's beautiful  is it pretty heavy ?




Thanks! She's a pretty good load, but I'm going to suffer through because I love this bag! I'm not a cross body person, but this one might be best to wear that way if using the strap. Otherwise I'll just hold it in the crook of my arm.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197




Love it TB and she looks beautiful on you with your outfit  Great find!

Also, thanks to you being a wonderful  and supportive enabler...I'm keeping the Tobi Tote after all! Since I got lucky and she's a brand new as-is...it's just such an amazing deal for a great bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



Gorgeous!   Congrats, GF!


----------



## lovedb

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



Congratulations!  I love my Crimson Clayton!  I've been carrying it every day for about 2 weeks now.  It was heavy at first, but I've gotten used to it.  I love the crimson so much that I'm thinking of getting it in another bag, but I can't decide which one.


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Love it TB and she looks beautiful on you with your outfit  Great find!
> 
> Also, thanks to you being a wonderful  and supportive enabler...I'm keeping the Tobi Tote after all! Since I got lucky and she's a brand new as-is...it's just such an amazing deal for a great bag!




Thanks so much!  I'm so happy you decided to keep the Tobi. It is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Congrats, GF!




Thanks GF! I can't wait to see your new Santorini!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovedb said:


> Congratulations!  I love my Crimson Clayton!  I've been carrying it every day for about 2 weeks now.  It was heavy at first, but I've gotten used to it.  I love the crimson so much that I'm thinking of getting it in another bag, but I can't decide which one.




Thanks so much! I love it! They also had a marine one, but this one won me over. I was trying to decide between this and the Kingston because that one is more practical for me, but this Clayton was just too pretty. I hope you find your perfect next Crimson.


----------



## lovedb

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks so much! I love it! They also had a marine one, but this one won me over. I was trying to decide between this and the Kingston because that one is more practical for me, but this Clayton was just too pretty. I hope you find your perfect next Crimson.




What is the marine like in person?  I've also been thinking about that color, but I haven't seen it.  Is it like a navy?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197


Thanks for postin this and the price &#128525;


----------



## aerinha

Took me a while to get around to posting but here are my two Haunted Mansion bags from my Disney vacation


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197


 
Absolutely TDF gorgeous!!  Congrats!!  Clayton looks great on you too.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Those are really pretty! I had heard about these bags and did not know what they looked like. Thank you for posting them 

Edit: It was supposed to quote aerinha and did not for some reason?


----------



## aerinha

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Those are really pretty! I had heard about these bags and did not know what they looked like. Thank you for posting them
> 
> Edit: It was supposed to quote aerinha and did not for some reason?



Thanks  They also have a tote and a Smith bag with a flop over top as well as a wristlet.  Day one they only had the two big styles that were too big for me.  Day two I went back on a hunch and got the pouchette on the right.  Later same day saw a woman with the messenger and really liked it, but swore I would not keep checking back as had just bought a HM bag.  Of course I go another day and boom there is the messenger flying off the shelves.  Needless to say, I jumped on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks for postin this and the price &#128525;




You're welcome  Are you getting one?


----------



## Twoboyz

lovedb said:


> What is the marine like in person?  I've also been thinking about that color, but I haven't seen it.  Is it like a navy?




I believe it's a little darker than the navy. It was pretty too, but the one they had wasn't perfect like the Crimson. I wanted both but once I saw the Crimson in person it looked so gorgeous with the gold hardware. That's what won me over.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Took me a while to get around to posting but here are my two Haunted Mansion bags from my Disney vacation




Those are so cute! I have only seen them in the Smith bag. I hope you had fun in your vacation


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely TDF gorgeous!!  Congrats!!  Clayton looks great on you too.




Thanks NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy! 

I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back. 

I love the richness of the chestnut color. 

Here's a couple of quick pics  

View attachment 2811430

View attachment 2811431


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Those are so cute! I have only seen them in the Smith bag. I hope you had fun in your vacation



I did, thanks.  Much more crowded than I expected for October though.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197


 
Congrats on your gorgeous Crimson Clayton!
She sure is pretty! I have her sister Kingston in this color, but I'd love to have this one too! I know, I'm crazy! Good thing they are too similar, otherwise I'd be obsessing about it!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Took me a while to get around to posting but here are my two Haunted Mansion bags from my Disney vacation


 
They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431




Ms. Bristol is gorgeous in chestnut! Such a rich color! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431



Love that chestnut!   She's a beauty, NAC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome  Are you getting one?


&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;all because of you. Lol. Chk ya messages


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431


Looks like a good size


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.   

Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!  








I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.


Congrattttttts. Lovvvely


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.




Oh Sarah, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.




Oh my! She's a beauty!  Congrats!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431




She's beautiful in that color! I'm so glad she's staying. I see no character flaws and she looks beautiful on you.  I know their packaging is ridiculous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.




Two words....stun-ning! I can't wait to see these IRL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197




Girlfriend!!!!!! I am soooo proud of you for stepping outside of the box and trying this bag. I knew you would love it. She is gorg!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!!!! I am soooo proud of you for stepping outside of the box and trying this bag. I knew you would love it. She is gorg!!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you my friend.  I was thinking of you the whole time I was there and while carrying her this afternoon.  She is a load to take shopping, I realized on my short shopping trip to Target this afternoon. However going anywhere else she'll be fine. I'm in love. It's just such a classy looking bag.  Thank you for inspiring me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.



She's BEAUTIFUL!  I hope she's not too heavy for you, and she's a keeper!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Beautiful Bristol NAC!

Lovely and stunning Santorini MB!

Yes, Pecan definitely helps inspire us Dooneynistas doesn't she!!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.




Omg !!! &#128525;. Sooo beautiful !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrattttttts. Lovvvely





MaryBel said:


> Oh Sarah, she's gorgeous! Congrats!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my! She's a beauty!  Congrats!!





Twoboyz said:


> Two words....stun-ning! I can't wait to see these IRL!





RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!  I hope she's not too heavy for you, and she's a keeper!





S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Lovely and stunning Santorini MB!



Thanks, everyone.  I can't wait to see the rest of this week's reveals!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !!! &#128525;. Sooo beautiful !!


  Thank ya!   I'm dying to see your gray!!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank ya!   I'm dying to see your gray!!




Meee too ! So glad they gave me two day shipping !!


----------



## darcy-0702

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431



Oh your Bristol is gorgeous! Love the Chestnut color!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431





MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.


 

Congrats on the new darling, NAC!

MB,  that is one gorgeous bag! I love the shape and the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> MB,  that is one gorgeous bag! I love the shape and the color.



Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.  

I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...




Beautiful !!!! You take the best pix


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful !!!! You take the best pix



Thank you!!    I can't wait to see your gray!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful !!!! You take the best pix




Yes you do! Eye candy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that chestnut!   She's a beauty, NAC!


Thanks!  I can see why everyone loves this color.  It is gorgeous.




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks like a good size


It's the same size as the pebbled satchel that is sold on QVC (I have the aqua and ivy)



Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful in that color! I'm so glad she's staying. I see no character flaws and she looks beautiful on you.  I know their packaging is ridiculous!


Aww, thanks so much!  I'm glad she's staying too - I hate to return things, lol.



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Beautiful Bristol NAC!
> 
> Lovely and stunning Santorini MB!
> 
> Yes, Pecan definitely helps inspire us Dooneynistas doesn't she!!




Thank you!!  



darcy-0702 said:


> Oh your Bristol is gorgeous! Love the Chestnut color!


 Thank you!  I love this color too.  It's so deep and rich.




Nebo said:


> Congrats on the new darling, NAC!
> 
> MB,  that is one gorgeous bag! I love the shape and the color.


Thanks!  She certainly is a darling, lol.  I love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.
> 
> I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...




Gorgeous!  The color and texture remind me a lot of some of your Brahmin bags.  Lovely!


----------



## annpan23

My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.
> 
> I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...



She's even more beautiful in natural light!  Congrats Sarah!


----------



## RuedeNesle

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...



Welcome Annpan!

What a great first Dooney!  She's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix


----------



## Twoboyz

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...




Welcome Annpan! I love your new bag. It's a gorgeous color  I think the zip zip is such a classy and feminine bag. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

To VicMarie (quoting is not working) 

Gorgeous!!!! Do you love it? I'm looking forward to a video


----------



## Vicmarie

It is perfect !!! Of course it was cart wheeling in the qvc box but it still looks good !! It really is a beautiful bag !!!! &#128525;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166




Miss Santorini is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166



   OMG, she's STUNNING!!!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

aerinha said:


> Took me a while to get around to posting but here are my two Haunted Mansion bags from my Disney vacation




So cute. I was at disney last week and tried desperately everyday to find one but no luck


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  The color and texture remind me a lot of some of your Brahmin bags.  Lovely!



Thanks!   I love the texture of this embossing; so beautiful.  I didn't have any lizard embossing until my two Santorinis!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...



Darling bag!   Congrats!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197




Beautiful color


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166



This looks ... beautiful!!

Congrats,


----------



## annpan23

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome Annpan!
> 
> What a great first Dooney!  She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> Welcome Annpan! I love your new bag. It's a gorgeous color  I think the zip zip is such a classy and feminine bag. Congrats and thanks for sharing.





MiaBorsa said:


> Darling bag!   Congrats!



Thank you. Ladies! I've been lurking around this D&B Forum for some time now and you've all inspired me to finally join the club. You all have awesome D&B collection...


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> It is perfect !!! Of course it was cart wheeling in the qvc box but it still looks good !! It really is a beautiful bag !!!! &#128525;




Lol!  the gymnast


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Beautiful color




Thanks Lisa!


----------



## Twoboyz

annpan23 said:


> Thank you. Ladies! I've been lurking around this D&B Forum for some time now and you've all inspired me to finally join the club. You all have awesome D&B collection...




Thanks and we are happy you joined the club. The more the merrier.


----------



## aerinha

lisa.nickel said:


> So cute. I was at disney last week and tried desperately everyday to find one but no luck



I had park hopper tickets and went to Uptown Jewelers every day for three days straight.  They put them out at varying times of day.  I found the pouchette after 3:00 and the messenger around 10 a.m. And a girl staring at the display told me there were none at 9:00 rope drop.  It had been her first stop that day and I didn't bother since I had the pouchette and told myself that was enough, until after I had done several rides and had a giant cinnamon bun for breakfast  so going later both times served me well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166




Soooo cute!!! Stunning!!! Love the color. How does she feel carrying?? Is it really narrow?


----------



## Nebo

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...


Beautiful Dooney to start with! I love this color in both patent  and pebbled  leather! Welcome and enjoy your bag!



Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166


VM, this is my favorite  color in santorini! It looks beautiful! Are they two sizes  this bag comes in? Is this the regular?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

VicMarie:  enjoy your Dooney.   I love that color and the zip zip satchel is one of my favorite styles.


Ladies,  enjoy your new Santorini handbags.  Both the brown and the grey are stunning, stunning stunning.   Think I will need to have on of those too. I like the belted style you both have,  but I also love the satchel.  Decisions, decisions, decisions.  Think I need to see them in person.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...


 
Congrats on your first Dooney!  I love this style of bag and the color is one of my favorites. Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166


 
Congrats!  She's gorgeous!  Is this the gray?  Y'all are making me want one of these, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  She's gorgeous!  Is this the gray?  Y'all are making me want one of these, lol.


 pssssst... "Easy Pay."


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.
> 
> I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...


Congrats Sarah!  She's a beauty!


annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...


Cute!  I love a zip zip!


Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166


Lovely - great color, congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...




Congrats! 
This bag is so pretty. I was tempted on getting it too but ended up with the drawstring style in this color and the satchel in black!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.




Wow - LOVE the satchel.  The Cognac Santorini is stunning.  I'm about to post my reveal too..stay tuned


----------



## handbags4me

A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:

Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166


 
OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08




Love your new bags! Congrats!
I too picked the santorini DS during the same sale, but I picked T-moro!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08


Congrats on both


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> 
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08




These are great finds! What a great way to step outside of your box with these brown beauties! Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price. 
View attachment 2813170


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> pssssst... "Easy Pay."


 

Oh yes, Me and Easy Pay are very well acquainted, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08


 

Definitely worth the way!  Congrats - both are beatiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170




So pretty! You have a little Bristol collection started.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08



Great finds!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170



Dillard's strikes again!!   Gorgeous gray, NAC.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170




Beautiful in grey!!! You have gone Bristol crazy! &#128515;


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08




Both are beautiful!  Congrats on getting such good deals!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170




Better than QVC's clearance price and you didn't have to pay shipping and have it flopping around in a box!

She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## annpan23

Nebo said:


> Beautiful Dooney to start with! I love this color in both patent  and pebbled  leather! Welcome and enjoy your bag!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats on your first Dooney!  I love this style of bag and the color is one of my favorites. Pretty!






MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> This bag is so pretty. I was tempted on getting it too but ended up with the drawstring style in this color and the satchel in black!



Thank you, Ladies! I am in love with her...


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170




Just beautiful NAC! Love the gray color. It's next on my list


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! You have a little Bristol collection started.


 
Thanks!  I've wanted a gray Dooney, but didn't know which bag style I would end up getting.  



MiaBorsa said:


> Dillard's strikes again!!   Gorgeous gray, NAC.


 
Thanks!  I do love me some Dillards.  It is a very dangerous place for me, lol.




PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful in grey!!! You have gone Bristol crazy! &#55357;&#56835;


 
I agree - I love the Bristol in grey!  And I always go crazy when I find a bag style I love.  No half measures for me, lol. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Better than QVC's clearance price and you didn't have to pay shipping and have it flopping around in a box!
> 
> She's beautiful!  Congrats!


 
Thanks!  So true! And I didn't have to wait for QVC to get it shipped to me, either.  I love that. 



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Just beautiful NAC! Love the gray color. It's next on my list


 
Thanks!  It's a great color.  I really like it alot.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665




Beautiful! I can see why you love her and the color!  Can't wait to see what color you get tomorrow.

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665




I love it. It's a great color and that's a new embossed treatment isn't it? I think I saw some like this at the outlet recently.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665




That is beautiful! What a gorgeous color! I can see why you're going back for another. Congrats!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is beautiful! What a gorgeous color! I can see why you're going back for another. Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> I love it. It's a great color and that's a new embossed treatment isn't it? I think I saw some like this at the outlet recently.





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! I can see why you love her and the color!  Can't wait to see what color you get tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats!



*NutsAboutCoach*: I know! As I type this, I can't help but stare at the bag!

*Twoboyz*: It does seem to an embossed leather of some sort (I say leather because I received an extra $25 off due to the extra $25 off leather sale at the D&B outlet). I walked by the display twice before I even spotted the Vanessa. I knew I recognized that shape and had never seen it in that collection so I knew it must be new. In all of my excitement (to find another Vanessa!), I have convinced myself that it is embossed leather. 

*ReudeNesle:* Thank you so much! I'm still trying to decide what color to go with tomorrow. I may stand in front of the display for a few minutes to see which one calls me name.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



TB major SCORE
You are screaming SEXY, 
Stunning


----------



## hopi

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665



wow, never saw Vanessa like this - Beautiful
she looks amazing Congrats


----------



## hopi

aerinha said:


> Took me a while to get around to posting but here are my two Haunted Mansion bags from my Disney vacation



Those are so darling, now that's a souvenir


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665



Gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick run today to pick up this cutie! Love the plaid lining. A friend tagged along and the freebie keyfob!



Love this little cutie, so perfect for the winter.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Chestnut Bristol has arrived! QVC packing just floors me. Miss B was bouncing around in this big ol box. crazy!
> 
> I'm glad I got the price adjustment cuz she's got some 'character' with a few blemishes, but not enough to make me want to send her back. FP yeah, she'd have gone back.
> 
> I love the richness of the chestnut color.
> 
> Here's a couple of quick pics
> 
> View attachment 2811430
> 
> View attachment 2811431



Gorgeous  !!!!!!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate taking photos with a flash, but naturally it's after dark when UPS comes.
> 
> Anyhow, here's the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.       OMG, she is absolutely STUNNING.      She's a little heavier than I was expecting, but so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a better photo tomorrow in natural light.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.   I'm very happy with this bag.
> 
> I took some pics in natural light today; these are closer to the actual color...




Sarah,

Love this bag and the leather is just amazing dark or natural light. I was watching D&B last night with Jane (which is very difficult for me) Sue buffers all the hosts so well,   I digress,,   anyway when these bags came on I thought of you and how their beauty didn't begin to touch your pictures.  It is a bag I never considered but after you pictures one day one of them will be mine.
When the hobo came on Sue was clutching bordeaux, I am thinking Q will sell a million .


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> It's here !!!!!!! Miss santorini !!! It's starting to get dark so I couldn't get great pix
> View attachment 2812165
> View attachment 2812166



The gray is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopi

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke! Love the shape, color and the size is perfect...



annpan,
Ms Zip is the perfect start to your collection!!!!!!!!! Congrats 
Pretty picture


----------



## hopi

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08



I also love the browns
They are so beautiful -  great choices on the Fall sale


----------



## elbgrl

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08


Oh I love both these!  Congrats!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170



She's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665




Uhhh girlfriend!!!!!! Where did you get that bag?????!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## elbgrl

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665



Very pretty!  I've never seen this one.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh girlfriend!!!!!! Where did you get that bag?????!!!!!! I love it!





elbgrl said:


> Very pretty!  I've never seen this one.



This Nessa came out of nowhere and she is so very pretty.


----------



## Allieandalf

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170



Love it!  We had one in my dillards too at 30% off.  Didnt get it b/c i had the saffiano zip zip in dark grey on its way.


----------



## annpan23

elbgrl said:


> Cute!  I love a zip zip!





lavenderjunkie said:


> enjoy your Dooney.   I love that color and the zip zip satchel is one of my favorite styles..





hopi said:


> annpan,
> Ms Zip is the perfect start to your collection!!!!!!!!! Congrats
> Pretty picture



Thank you everyone! I am now contemplating on what will be my next Dooney...


----------



## annpan23

handbags4me said:


> A little delayed in posting these beauties.  Picked them both up at the outlet with the "Fall Colors" discount.  While I've always typically been a "black bag" gal, lately I can't resist the browns:
> 
> Pebbled Chelsea in Chestnut:  $143.04
> Santorini Drawstring in Cognac:  $206.08





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170





beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665



Congrats on your pretty purses!


----------



## CatePNW

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665



That's pretty!  I didn't know Vanessa came in anything besides the signature print!  I don't think I saw these when I was at the outlet a few weeks ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB major SCORE
> 
> You are screaming SEXY,
> 
> Stunning




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

hopi said:


> wow, never saw Vanessa like this - Beautiful
> she looks amazing Congrats



Until seeing this one on display, I had never seen Vanessa in anything other than 1975 Signature. Not sure when they released this version of Vanessa, but I am happy they did. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats.



Thank you MB!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh girlfriend!!!!!! Where did you get that bag?????!!!!!! I love it!



My local D&B at the outlets. I had never seen Vanessa like this and immediately fell in love! The SA's were shocked to see me and my mom in there at night so I'm convinced that's the best time to go, when they have replenished everything. (LOL)


----------



## beyondtheoldme

hopi said:


> This Nessa came out of nowhere and she is so very pretty.



Thank you again hopi! 



elbgrl said:


> Very pretty!  I've never seen this one.



Me either; until Saturday. Not sure where they were hiding this collection, but I am glad they put it out on display. 



CatePNW said:


> That's pretty!  I didn't know Vanessa came in anything besides the signature print!  I don't think I saw these when I was at the outlet a few weeks ago.



Aside from the signature, I knew she came in one additional print but I had started to give up hope on finding another Vanessa in anything other than the signature black and white. I was at D&B a couple weeks ago and saw no trace of these bags anywhere so I guess they decided to wait and release this collection for the holiday rush.


----------



## lovethatduck

Oh, shoot!  What an eye opener!  (NAC's little grey Bristol)

I'm so attracted to Dooney's greys--this one is a sexy little bag.


----------



## lovethatduck

That Vanessa is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Gorgeous  !!!!!!!


Thanks!



elbgrl said:


> Oh I love both these!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, congrats!


Thanks!



Allieandalf said:


> Love it!  We had one in my dillards too at 30% off.  Didnt get it b/c i had the saffiano zip zip in dark grey on its way.


 
Thanks! The dark grey is gorgeous too.  I hope you post reveal pics when she arrives.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

annpan23 said:


> Congrats on your pretty purses!


 Thanks!



lovethatduck said:


> Oh, shoot!  What an eye opener!  (NAC's little grey Bristol)
> 
> I'm so attracted to Dooney's greys--this one is a sexy little bag.


 
This forum is so dangerous that way, lol.  Someone will post a reveal pic of a bag I never really noticed before, and suddenly it's at the top of my wish list.


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> Purchased a new Vanessa on Saturday. Structure wise, I love everything about the Vanessa and I love this color; especially for fall. Going back for another tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813664
> View attachment 2813665


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats! 
What other colors they had?


----------



## aprimo

I liked the shape of the recent Dooney TSV, but didn't care for the look of the embossed pebble leather. And I assumed that leather would not be soft to the touch, which I don't like. So I searched the leather Chelsea bags on the D&B site and then called the Reading, PA outlet. They said that the Dillen Chelsea in sand with black trim was only available for shipping from an outlet store that had it in stock and they would have the Rehobeth outlet call me. Rehobeth shipped it to me, packaged with extreme care. It is such a beautiful bag! I realized it's very out of character for me, with my love of bright colors. But it just spoke to me. Here she is:

farm8.staticflickr.com/7490/15689897178_f4c98f56dd_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1a 

farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15689897298_7a3419ec96_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1b


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> I liked the shape of the recent Dooney TSV, but didn't care for the look of the embossed pebble leather. And I assumed that leather would not be soft to the touch, which I don't like. So I searched the leather Chelsea bags on the D&B site and then called the Reading, PA outlet. They said that the Dillen Chelsea in sand with black trim was only available for shipping from an outlet store that had it in stock and they would have the Rehobeth outlet call me. Rehobeth shipped it to me, packaged with extreme care. It is such a beautiful bag! I realized it's very out of character for me, with my love of bright colors. But it just spoke to me. Here she is:
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7490/15689897178_f4c98f56dd_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1a
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15689897298_7a3419ec96_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1b




She's gorgeous A!
I too passed on the TSV. Decided to pick up a woven Tessuta at the outlet instead.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> I liked the shape of the recent Dooney TSV, but didn't care for the look of the embossed pebble leather. And I assumed that leather would not be soft to the touch, which I don't like. So I searched the leather Chelsea bags on the D&B site and then called the Reading, PA outlet. They said that the Dillen Chelsea in sand with black trim was only available for shipping from an outlet store that had it in stock and they would have the Rehobeth outlet call me. Rehobeth shipped it to me, packaged with extreme care. It is such a beautiful bag! I realized it's very out of character for me, with my love of bright colors. But it just spoke to me. Here she is:
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7490/15689897178_f4c98f56dd_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1a
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15689897298_7a3419ec96_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1b



I love that color combo, Amy!      I need to dig my Dillen Chelsea out and show her some love.


----------



## aprimo

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that color combo, Amy!      I need to dig my Dillen Chelsea out and show her some love.



I also just picked up a Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo in bright purple. How's that for a polar opposite? It was on Rue La La for half price the other day and I couldn't resist!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aprimo said:


> I also just picked up a Cole Haan Village Rounded Hobo in bright purple. How's that for a polar opposite? It was on Rue La La for half price the other day and I couldn't resist!



You know I love me some Cole Haan!  They have some very striking new styles this year.  (And you need to post a pic of that purple beauty in the "non-Dooney" thread!!)


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> I liked the shape of the recent Dooney TSV, but didn't care for the look of the embossed pebble leather. And I assumed that leather would not be soft to the touch, which I don't like. So I searched the leather Chelsea bags on the D&B site and then called the Reading, PA outlet. They said that the Dillen Chelsea in sand with black trim was only available for shipping from an outlet store that had it in stock and they would have the Rehobeth outlet call me. Rehobeth shipped it to me, packaged with extreme care. It is such a beautiful bag! I realized it's very out of character for me, with my love of bright colors. But it just spoke to me. Here she is:
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7490/15689897178_f4c98f56dd_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1a
> 
> farm8.staticflickr.com/7495/15689897298_7a3419ec96_o.jpgDooneyChelsea1b




Gorgeous color combo! That was on my wish list for awhile.


----------



## aprimo

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color combo! That was on my wish list for awhile.



It's great, isn't it? And I got it for I think $150 (plus tax & shipping), which makes it even better!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> It's great, isn't it? And I got it for I think $150 (plus tax & shipping), which makes it even better!




Yes it's so striking with the black strap! Great price. Congrats!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> What other colors they had?




They had a cobalt blue (at least that's what it reminded me of), red, black, dark brown and the butterscotch color. Those were the only colors I saw in any of the bags featured in that collection.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off. 

Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.


----------



## hopi

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off.
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815021
> View attachment 2815023



LOVE IT That color is screaming at me
Is that the Lizard leather from the Samba line? Does it come with the shoulder strap?also can I please ask how much, Don't have a Nessa and this is a perfect update for her


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off.
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815021
> View attachment 2815023




The TMoro is screaming at me too! It's gorgeous and so rich looking. Congrats and enjoy her


----------



## beyondtheoldme

hopi said:


> LOVE IT That color is screaming at me
> Is that the Lizard leather from the Samba line? Does it come with the shoulder strap?also can I please ask how much, Don't have a Nessa and this is a perfect update for her




I'm not 100% sure what line it's from. I've been telling myself that it's an embossed leather so it could be the lizard leather from the Samba line but I'm not sure; so, instead of saying that it is, I'll still call it embossed leather until I can get the correct information (or someone can post it). 

On Saturday, I purchased the Amber color for $110 and some change. It was 50% off plus an extra $25 since it's leather (full price is $258). Today when I went back, they were only offering 50% off, so I paid $136 and some change. Still not bad because I love the shape of Vanessa and whatever leather this is, is breathtaking. 

It also comes with the long shoulder strap. I usually take out the "extender" piece and the bag hits me in a comfortable position when worn on my shoulder (I carry a lot so carrying it in the crook of my arm isn't always ideal). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> The TMoro is screaming at me too! It's gorgeous and so rich looking. Congrats and enjoy her




Thanks Twoboyz, I'm just sitting on the floor staring at her wondering if I want to go ahead and break her in tomorrow (LOL). The color really reminds me of a rich, dark chocolate.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> I'm not 100% sure what line it's from. I've been telling myself that it's an embossed leather so it could be the lizard leather from the Samba line but I'm not sure; so, instead of saying that it is, I'll still call it embossed leather until I can get the correct information (or someone can post it).
> 
> On Saturday, I purchased the Amber color for $110 and some change. It was 50% off plus an extra $25 since it's leather (full price is $258). Today when I went back, they were only offering 50% off, so I paid $136 and some change. Still not bad because I love the shape of Vanessa and whatever leather this is, is breathtaking.
> 
> It also comes with the long shoulder strap. I usually take out the "extender" piece and the bag hits me in a comfortable position when worn on my shoulder (I carry a lot so carrying it in the crook of my arm isn't always ideal).
> 
> Hope this helps!




I have a couple on hold but afraid the Black Friday deals will be better. Decisions!!!


----------



## Allieandalf

My latest purchase.   Saffiano zip zip in dark grey.  Not sure about her yet.  I'm used to large bags so carrying one this size will take some getting used to.  Hope the pic came through.  Everyone's bags are beautiful!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> This bag is from the Giova Collection which is outlet exclusive. I have a couple on hold but afraid the Black Friday deals will be better. Decisions!!!




Thank you, thank you, thank you PcanTannedBty! I had no clue what line this was from and my usual SA's weren't there tonight for me to ask (of course as I type this, I realize I could have asked the SA who checked me out). I'm scared to venture anywhere near the outlets on black Friday but the SA who checked me out today did confirm their sale for Friday.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Allieandalf said:


> My latest purchase.   Saffiano zip zip in dark grey.  Not sure about her yet.  I'm used to large bags so carrying one this size will take some getting used to.  Hope the pic came through.  Everyone's bags are beautiful!




Gorgeous zip zip; I love that grey! Like you, I'm used to large bags so I find it difficult to downsize but I saw a few of these today and they didn't seem as small as I thought. Hopefully the size works for you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a couple on hold but afraid the Black Friday deals will be better. Decisions!!!




Hey there, the Black Friday sale is 50% off the entire store. We just don't know which bags are the door busters for $99.  I bet CfC knows. :Groucho:


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> My latest purchase.   Saffiano zip zip in dark grey.  Not sure about her yet.  I'm used to large bags so carrying one this size will take some getting used to.  Hope the pic came through.  Everyone's bags are beautiful!




It's so gorgeous! I was feeling the same as you. My stuff fits inside, but I was feeling like it was too small for my frame. I do like having it in my collection though because it's probably my dressiest bag and I just feel so ladylike and classy when I carry it. The gray is so pretty and so is the saffiano. Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> I'm not 100% sure what line it's from. I've been telling myself that it's an embossed leather so it could be the lizard leather from the Samba line but I'm not sure; so, instead of saying that it is, I'll still call it embossed leather until I can get the correct information (or someone can post it).
> 
> On Saturday, I purchased the Amber color for $110 and some change. It was 50% off plus an extra $25 since it's leather (full price is $258). Today when I went back, they were only offering 50% off, so I paid $136 and some change. Still not bad because I love the shape of Vanessa and whatever leather this is, is breathtaking.
> 
> It also comes with the long shoulder strap. I usually take out the "extender" piece and the bag hits me in a comfortable position when worn on my shoulder (I carry a lot so carrying it in the crook of my arm isn't always ideal).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Lovvvvvve them. What is the name on price tag?


----------



## beyondtheoldme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovvvvvve them. What is the name on price tag?




No name which I was slightly shocked at, the tag is usually my go to place to confirm the name of the bag and line. All it says is (I'm looking at the tag for the Amber one) PB741 AR Vanessa Lot 146821456 (then price and barcode).


----------



## Allieandalf

Thank you ladies!  I will have to carry less items with this bag.  I put my purse organizer in it and didn't  have room for anything else so I'll  definately have to downsize when choosing this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> No name which I was slightly shocked at, the tag is usually my go to place to confirm the name of the bag and line. All it says is (I'm looking at the tag for the Amber one) PB741 AR Vanessa Lot 146821456 (then price and barcode).


Thnkkkks that helps


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the gray satchel a couple pages back. Tried to reply, will try again.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Hey there, the Black Friday sale is 50% off the entire store. We just don't know which bags are the door busters for $99.  I bet CfC knows. :Groucho:



Why oh why can't Dooney open an outlet near me


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty on Saturday. 30% off at Dillards. A little better than the QVC clearance price.
> View attachment 2813170


I am trying to reply to the gray satchel again. Hope it works. Love that bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> No name which I was slightly shocked at, the tag is usually my go to place to confirm the name of the bag and line. All it says is (I'm looking at the tag for the Amber one) PB741 AR Vanessa Lot 146821456 (then price and barcode).


You the best!  The line is Giava


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You the best!  The line is Giava



Are there other styles in that line?


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off.
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815021
> View attachment 2815023



Beautiful!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> LOVE IT That color is screaming at me
> Is that the Lizard leather from the Samba line? Does it come with the shoulder strap?also can I please ask how much, Don't have a Nessa and this is a perfect update for her



The Samba line is pebbled leather.   I think you mean the Santorini line, but the lizard embossing is different.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Are there other styles in that line?


I am sorry. I didnt ask. Me and Vanessa have a thang going and I forgot to ask about any others


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> My latest purchase.   Saffiano zip zip in dark grey.  Not sure about her yet.  I'm used to large bags so carrying one this size will take some getting used to.  Hope the pic came through.  Everyone's bags are beautiful!



Gorgeous!   I love the dark gray.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You the best!  The line is Giava




Thanks; glad you were able to find that information. How did you find it so fast? After searching for a while, I threw in the towel. LOL.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Hey there, the Black Friday sale is 50% off the entire store. We just don't know which bags are the door busters for $99.  I bet CfC knows. :Groucho:


Who me &#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thanks; glad you were able to find that information. How did you find it so fast? After searching for a while, I threw in the towel. LOL.


I called a store and gave them the item number


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called a store and gave them the item number


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am sorry. I didnt ask. Me and Vanessa have a thang going and I forgot to ask about any others



Aw.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I called a store and gave them the item number




I was too distracted by the bag to even think about calling back or asking the SA while I was in there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw.


I will call in the morning. Just for YOU


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beyondtheoldme said:


> I was too distracted by the bag to even think about calling back or asking the SA while I was in there. Thanks for the info.


No. Thank you. Did your store have cranberry?


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Are there other styles in that line?




There are several other styles in this line; including a smaller satchel, one that sort of resembles the lexington and a few others (including a really cute but small bag that could be worn as a cross body).


----------



## beyondtheoldme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Thank you. Did your store have cranberry?




They had red which may be considered cranberry. I just saw it on the bottom shelf of the display and thought it looked red (it was dark down there).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off.
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815021
> View attachment 2815023




Another beauty!  Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I am trying to reply to the gray satchel again. Hope it works. Love that bag.




It worked!  Thanks! I love the gray a lot. Very neutral.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> A quick trip to the outlet today and I scored big time with this beauty. My first Clayton in the color Crimson and I-am-in-love!
> 
> View attachment 2811196
> 
> View attachment 2811197



Beautiful!! I tried to get my hands on one...not shippable   Please enjoy for me. You wear them so well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hey there, the Black Friday sale is 50% off the entire store. We just don't know which bags are the door busters for $99.  I bet CfC knows. :Groucho:




I've decided I think I'll stay away for Black Friday. I be ok with not getting the extra percent off. Parking is awful during normal days at the outlets so I can Oooooonly imagine this weekend.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another beauty!  Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've decided I think I'll stay away for Black Friday. I be ok with not getting the extra percent off. Parking is awful during normal days at the outlets so I can Oooooonly imagine this weekend.



Visions of Claytons dancing in your head! Your gonna miss completing your collection.


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I love the dark gray.



Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Visions of Claytons dancing in your head! Your gonna miss completing your collection.




LOL... Girl, I'll pay a few dollars more before I drive around for 2 hours looking for a spot to park then get there and the bags I want are gone or all scratched up from scavengers that aren't real Dooney lovers. (Sorry)  I'm having a couple held for me that I'm hoping to get there to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOL... Girl, I'll pay a few dollars more before I drive around for 2 hours looking for a spot to park then get there and the bags I want are gone or all scratched up from scavengers that aren't real Dooney lovers. (Sorry)  I'm having a couple held for me that I'm hoping to get there to pick up tomorrow.



Im staying home as well. They put out so many Dooneys in Dillards, but Im gonna resist. I cant stand crowds of ill mannered, cranky  people. I did see a chestnut Clayton.  Wow it is pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I will call in the morning. Just for YOU



LOL.  I'm just messin.   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> There are several other styles in this line; including a smaller satchel, one that sort of resembles the lexington and a few others (including a really cute but small bag that could be worn as a cross body).



Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Who me &#128521;




Yes you C! We can always count on you for some sneak peek info from the outlet


----------



## Twoboyz

Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin  

Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy. 





Samba Belted Shopper in color gray


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821



Oooh love both of these!  I've been wishing for something in the houndstooth pattern, but here in Alabama, that's reserved for Alabama fans, and I don't like to get between them and Auburn since I don't care either way.  

That gray samba is lovely!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821


They are gorgeous.  Specially the belted shopper! How much is the belted shopper, without the special promo?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821


Hmmmmmmm T. I told me that i didnt like the Hounds, but i was wrong. I likkkkke that tote. Congrats


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821


 
Love both of them!
Did they have any new bags?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821



Gorgeous bags, TB!   Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmmmmmm T. I told me that i didnt like the Hounds, but i was wrong. I likkkkke that tote. Congrats




CfC... I told me too that I didn't like it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC... I told me too that I didn't like it.


Lololol


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821


 Great purchases!  It's probably a good thing I don't have an outlet near me.  I'd probably end up homeless, LOL.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821



love your bags. could I ask a favor? could you put the strap of your lamb folded convertible shopper on your samba belted shopper set at the short shoulder length and take a mod shot when you have time. I think I want the belted shopper but I want to put the strap from the convertible shopper on it to wear it as a shoulder bag but I want to see how that looks. tia also, I love watching your videos on youtube.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Oooh love both of these!  I've been wishing for something in the houndstooth pattern, but here in Alabama, that's reserved for Alabama fans, and I don't like to get between them and Auburn since I don't care either way.
> 
> That gray samba is lovely!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks E! I sure did surprise myself with the houndstooth! I love the size of the Samba shopper.  It's the perfect medium/larger bag. 



Nebo said:


> They are gorgeous.  Specially the belted shopper! How much is the belted shopper, without the special promo?



Thanks Nebo! The Samba shopper is $378 regular price. I tried on your Christmas gift Bailey bag and it is so cute! They has a light gray one which I loved, but since I have the light gray Samba now I couldn't justify it.  You're going to love it though. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hmmmmmmm T. I told me that i didnt like the Hounds, but i was wrong. I likkkkke that tote. Congrats



I thought I told me that too, but it's always a different story when I try them on. 
Thanks C! 



MaryBel said:


> Love both of them!
> Did they have any new bags?



Thanks MaryBel! They had the croco with the dark brown trim.  I didn't see these there last week so they are new.  They had the zip zip satchels, the Charlotte bags, and a smaller shoulder bag/clutch which was really cute. The dark gray was my favorite of what they had. I asked about the Santorini and she said those will come probably in mid December.  I imagine the Campbells will come around then too.  I don't think I saw anything else new. They did have a lot of the MFF croco, lizzard embossed, and saffiano bags. I kinda liked the saffiano hobo's that look like the Gretchen.  The saffiano had a nice feel, but the hardware is the show stopper for me on those bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Well, all this talk about the Dooney 50% sale starting today made me do it. I did a quick run to the outlet, during rush hour! What was I thinking? Ah, I know, thinking on getting the Dooney I wanted 50% plus the extra $25. I was very close of getting the Samba belted shopper in red (the largest of all the sizes), but decided to behave (for once) and just get the bag I drove for. May I present Ms tessuta woven shopper in marine. Please excuse the pic, because of all the extra light it looks very washed out. It's a darker blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well, all this talk about the Dooney 50% sale starting today made me do it. I did a quick run to the outlet, during rush hour! What was I thinking? Ah, I know, thinking on getting the Dooney I wanted 50% plus the extra $25. I was very close of getting the Samba belted shopper in red (the largest of all the sizes), but decided to behave (for once) and just get the bag I drove for. May I present Ms tessuta woven shopper in marine. Please excuse the pic, because of all the extra light it looks very washed out. It's a darker blue.



Stunning! You got such a deal! Love that color.   What we do for our Dooney's.  I fought traffic too, but it was in the middle of the day! I didn't care. I was going there no matter what!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! You got such a deal! Love that color.   What we do for our Dooney's.  I fought traffic too, but it was in the middle of the day! I didn't care. I was going there no matter what!




Thanks!
The good thing for me is that is not that long and the traffic was not that bad, so I still made good time. 


What size shopper did you get, the medium or the large?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> The good thing for me is that is not that long and the traffic was not that bad, so I still made good time.
> 
> 
> What size shopper did you get, the medium or the large?




The Samba one? It's the smaller one. There seems to be two sizes. Dooney.com has the smaller size and QVC has a slightly larger one and I think there is a $20 difference in price.  Did your outlet have the bigger  one?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> The Samba one? It's the smaller one. There seems to be two sizes. Dooney.com has the smaller size and QVC has a slightly larger one and I think there is a $20 difference in price.  Did your outlet have the bigger  one?


 
Yes, it had the bigger one in red and in gray. They also had the smaller one on lots of colors. I couldn't decide on a size, was leaning more to the larger one but decided not to get it. Maybe later


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yes, it had the bigger one in red and in gray. They also had the smaller one on lots of colors. I couldn't decide on a size, was leaning more to the larger one but decided not to get it. Maybe later




When in doubt leave it out  I've never seen the larger one IRL.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> When in doubt leave it out  I've never seen the larger one IRL.




It was kind of the same size as the larger Michael Kors Hamilton, but a bit wider.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Great purchases!  It's probably a good thing I don't have an outlet near me.  I'd probably end up homeless, LOL.




Lolololol! I need to force myself to stay away as much as I can! Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> love your bags. could I ask a favor? could you put the strap of your lamb folded convertible shopper on your samba belted shopper set at the short shoulder length and take a mod shot when you have time. I think I want the belted shopper but I want to put the strap from the convertible shopper on it to wear it as a shoulder bag but I want to see how that looks. tia also, I love watching your videos on youtube.




Hi Duckies! I don't know how I missed all these posts! Sorry! I will be happy to do it in the morning for you. Funny thing is I almost tried it myself already. Lol. The SA said she got this bag a couple of weeks ago and she shortened the strap to make it a shoulder bag. I thought how can I do that without a hole punch? My Calf shopper is my only bag with a shorter strap Thats dark brown! I think the brown is a little lighter in color than the strap on the calf shopper, but I'll compare it in the morning. I don't mind the longer strap because it looks nice, but I'm afraid of color transfer with it hanging so low. Thanks for your kind comments about my videos.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821



Great way to spend Thanksgiving Eve and day
It is so fun when you have a purse buddy to shop wih, hope your sister has as much fun getting a new bag as we do.

Love this gray Samba, your picture is amazing.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Well, all this talk about the Dooney 50% sale starting today made me do it. I did a quick run to the outlet, during rush hour! What was I thinking? Ah, I know, thinking on getting the Dooney I wanted 50% plus the extra $25. I was very close of getting the Samba belted shopper in red (the largest of all the sizes), but decided to behave (for once) and just get the bag I drove for. May I present Ms tessuta woven shopper in marine. Please excuse the pic, because of all the extra light it looks very washed out. It's a darker blue.



It is 3:57a.m. girl and you have me breaking a sweat beautiful bag and a great price, better than dessert!

Between TB's & Sarah's Samba pictures they are getting hard to resist. The Red sounds beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Well, all this talk about the Dooney 50% sale starting today made me do it. I did a quick run to the outlet, during rush hour! What was I thinking? Ah, I know, thinking on getting the Dooney I wanted 50% plus the extra $25. I was very close of getting the Samba belted shopper in red (the largest of all the sizes), but decided to behave (for once) and just get the bag I drove for. May I present Ms tessuta woven shopper in marine. Please excuse the pic, because of all the extra light it looks very washed out. It's a darker blue.



The bag is stunning in that color combo. That Chelsea shape is a looker, I love it in any material and color it comes in.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from the outlet today. The tote was a surprise. It was just so cute with my black coat! I have to go back tomorrow with my sister because she is finally saying her 13-year-old purse is an embarrassment! Lol! This will be my second attempt at getting her in the Dooney Bin
> 
> Houndstooth East West Shopper In color navy.
> View attachment 2815820
> 
> View attachment 2815822
> 
> 
> Samba Belted Shopper in color gray
> View attachment 2815821


 

Congrats!! Both bags are gorgeous!!  I hope you are able to help your sister come over to the Dooney side, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Great way to spend Thanksgiving Eve and day
> 
> It is so fun when you have a purse buddy to shop wih, hope your sister has as much fun getting a new bag as we do.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this gray Samba, your picture is amazing.




Thanks Hopi!  I hope she can find one. We struck out at our last attempt. She's carried the same bag for over a decade (yup) and she's very picky about function, so nothing seemed to work, and she only wants black. Plus it's a huge sticker shock for her. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!! Both bags are gorgeous!!  I hope you are able to help your sister come over to the Dooney side, lol.




Thanks NAC! That Bristol was wooing me yesterday. Another one on my wish list.... (Sigh)


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> love your bags. could I ask a favor? could you put the strap of your lamb folded convertible shopper on your samba belted shopper set at the short shoulder length and take a mod shot when you have time. I think I want the belted shopper but I want to put the strap from the convertible shopper on it to wear it as a shoulder bag but I want to see how that looks. tia also, I love watching your videos on youtube.




It does work nicely. Here are a couple things to be aware of. The Color is a little off and so is the hardware. The strap of the calf shopper is a little darker. The hardware on the calf strap is brushed gold tone and it is shiny on the samba. I have it set on the shortest setting of the strap and I am 5'5". I hope this helps  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> It does work nicely. Here are a couple things to be aware of. The Color is a little off and so is the hardware. The strap of the calf shopper is a little darker. The hardware on the calf strap is brushed gold tone and it is shiny on the samba. I have it set on the shortest setting of the strap and I am 5'5". I hope this helps  Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 2816314
> 
> View attachment 2816315
> 
> View attachment 2816316
> 
> View attachment 2816317



thank you, I didn't realize the straps would be so different. I was thinking of getting this shopper in cognac or tmoro santorini. oh and your boys are so sweet and handsome.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> thank you, I didn't realize the straps would be so different. I was thinking of getting this shopper in cognac or tmoro santorini. oh and your boys are so sweet and handsome.




Thank you! They are certainly funny.  

You're welcome. I think the strap will work on those bags as well, as long as you don't mind it not being the same lizard treatment. It would probably match the Tmoro really well. You could also punch some more holes in the strap. I really want to see the Santorini IRL. I want one too.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> It is 3:57a.m. girl and you have me breaking a sweat beautiful bag and a great price, better than dessert!
> 
> Between TB's & Sarah's Samba pictures they are getting hard to resist. The Red sounds beautiful.


 
Thanks Hopi!
I agree, it's better than dessert. No weight gain with this!


I know what you mean but the sambas were not really screaming at me so I left them there.




Nebo said:


> The bag is stunning in that color combo. That Chelsea shape is a looker, I love it in any material and color it comes in.


 
Thanks Nebo! I love it more because it's blue!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It does work nicely. Here are a couple things to be aware of. The Color is a little off and so is the hardware. The strap of the calf shopper is a little darker. The hardware on the calf strap is brushed gold tone and it is shiny on the samba. I have it set on the shortest setting of the strap and I am 5'5". I hope this helps  Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 2816314
> 
> View attachment 2816315
> 
> View attachment 2816316
> 
> View attachment 2816317


 
It looks awesome on you! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It looks awesome on you! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## StillPooh

Are the Sambas available for shipping from the outlets? I really want a purple one. The large is available for $298 (today only) online. The smaller one is backordered in that color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

One off my Dillards scores from today. The other two are in the non Dooney thread. 

Denim Bristol for $128

View attachment 2817254


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> One off my Dillards scores from today. The other two are in the non Dooney thread.
> 
> Denim Bristol for $128
> 
> View attachment 2817254



ohhhhhhhhhhh the Denim Bristol is so pretty ,  I love this bag and obviously you do to.Congrats NAC
Great Price


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh the Denim Bristol is so pretty ,  I love this bag and obviously you do to.Congrats NAC
> Great Price




Thanks Hopi! I'm pretty excited about the price. Even though I already have an Ocean Blue Flo, I went for this one anyway. And I love her. Yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> One off my Dillards scores from today. The other two are in the non Dooney thread.
> 
> Denim Bristol for $128
> 
> View attachment 2817254




So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Are the Sambas available for shipping from the outlets? I really want a purple one. The large is available for $298 (today only) online. The smaller one is backordered in that color.




I'm not sure, I'm sorry. Maybe if you give them a call they should be able to tell you and loom for the purple for you. I saw a couple purple ones at the Aurora outlet last night? But I can't remember which style. It might have been the hobo or the small satchel. Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

This isn't my reveal, but I am so excited that my little sister finally got her first Dooney at 1:00 am this morning! She's quickly becoming a Jr. Dooneynista. I say that because she barely made her purchase and she already had a second one on her wish list. I told her this is how it starts, and she said, after that one that's it she doesn't want anymore. Lol! 

She got the Lexington Shopper in black with tan trim. On her wish list is the newer pebbled leather Crossbody that they recently featured on QVC.


----------



## Twoboyz

I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494




Congrats! That's pretty. I hope you will do a mod shot.  What is the name of this bag style?


----------



## annpan23

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494



I love that purse too...She's beautiful!  Congrats! Thinking of getting her in the Navy or is it Marine???


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. *I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer *saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494



TB
Totally can understand your new love for this bag, it  is simply  a perfect style, I love gold hardware.  Would love to see some mod shots also when you get time. Was this a BF special???  Did you get into the Coach outlet or was the line around the mall??

Thrilled your sister got a bag, my sisters are pretty bad about bags also.  I usually buy them bags for gifts or my twin will just take one of mine when she feels I owe it to her


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats! That's pretty. I hope you will do a mod shot.  What is the name of this bag style?




Thanks NAC! I will work on the mod shots. I think it's just the made for factory Saffiano Hobo. The style is SU220 BL Hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

annpan23 said:


> I love that purse too...She's beautiful!  Congrats! Thinking of getting her in the Navy or is it Marine???




Thanks Annpan! This one is black. I also loved it in the natural color, but I already have a logo lock hobo so I skipped that and got the black. The gray in this style is such a pretty silver gray, but they didn't have it. I just love the gold hardware against the black. It's so elegant.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB
> Totally can understand your new love for this bag, it  is simply  a perfect style, I love gold hardware.  Would love to see some mod shots also when you get time. Was this a BF special???  Did you get into the Coach outlet or was the line around the mall??
> 
> Thrilled your sister got a bag, my sisters are pretty bad about bags also.  I usually buy them bags for gifts or my twin will just take one of mine when she feels I owe it to her




Thanks Hopi! I'll work on mod shots. It wasn't the $99 door buster, but it was 50% off. It was $228 reg, $114 sale price. Not bad. Actually the coach line wasn't that long. Before we came to the mall we were at Walmart so we were about done with lines! This was our first time at the outlet for Black Friday and it was pretty fun. We were there from around 11:30-2:00. It was so alive with activity. Starbucks and the food court were the most crowded. Dooney wasn't bad. It was more crowded than a usual day, but no waiting to check out. We had fun so I'll remember the experience forever.  It was funny because my sister tried on this bag at the store and she was like, no I'm not really feeling it. Then today she took it to try on in front of the mirror and she had a total change of heart. She really liked it. What son her over is the key chain I clipped on it. Lol! It's a perfect match to the logo on the bag. Hahaha, you are good to your twin. She has a nice selection of bags to chose from!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I will work on the mod shots. I think it's just the made for factory Saffiano Hobo. The style is SU220 BL Hobo.


 

Thanks TB!  It sounds like you have a fun BF shopping experience.  It wasn't too bad in our area either.  It was crowded, but not unbearably so.  But then we didn't even leave the house until 8:30.   No way was I getting up at dark thirty for a sale.  

We never made it to our outlet mall (only has Coach and MK-neither of which had much of anything good lately), the line at the light was too long for me, so we went somewhere else.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TB!  It sounds like you have a fun BF shopping experience.  It wasn't too bad in our area either.  It was crowded, but not unbearably so.  But then we didn't even leave the house until 8:30.   No way was I getting up at dark thirty for a sale.
> 
> We never made it to our outlet mall (only has Coach and MK-neither of which had much of anything good lately), the line at the light was too long for me, so we went somewhere else.




I prefer shopping at night vs the crack of dawn too, though I used to do that too. Sorry you couldn't get in there, but if there wasn't a Dooney store we wouldn't have gone either. It was the first time I had to do the offsite parking and shuttle bus thing which was kind of fun too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494




I'm so glad your sister got her first Dooney! Send my congrats her way!
I love the hobo you got! It's a lovely style, so easy to carry and so lightweight. To me, if it would have had a zip closure instead of the magnetic, it would have been the perfect bag!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> One off my Dillards scores from today. The other two are in the non Dooney thread.
> 
> Denim Bristol for $128
> 
> View attachment 2817254



Great score, NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

I wonder what the $99 special was. I was going to go to the outlet yesterday but we ended up going to the movies instead. DS wanted to see the Penguins of Madagascar, then we went to Costco and then a late lunch at home. I was thinking on going after that but it was so rainy that I didn't feel in the mood for driving. So we stayed home and then went for dinner to a nearby city. We didn't know they were having a parade that night, so it was a zoo. After dinner we stopped at Macy's and found a nice surprise, found a Brahmin bag on a print that I wanted but was already sold out (the navy Belize). It was reduced 25% so I did a presale for another 25%. I'll pick it up on Wednesday. 


I was thinking on going to the outlets today but I just woke up to my 7yo's screams of joy because it snowed overnight. Everything looks so pretty with the snow. It isn't much, maybe 3 or 4 " but enough to make everything white.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494



Love that style, TB!  Congrats.   My only "issue" with those hobos is that I wish they'd put that metal logo down toward the bottom, so that when the bag slouches it doesn't get covered up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*:  congratulations to your sister on becoming  a Dooney collector.   You are right... it only takes 1 Dooney to start you on the road to a collection.... obsession....


----------



## handbags4me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> One off my Dillards scores from today. The other two are in the non Dooney thread.
> 
> Denim Bristol for $128



Wow!  Another gorgeous Bristol.  I love this one too...enjoy!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't leave empty handed after battling the Black Friday crowds. After trying this one on during my last few visits to the outlet, this one finally followed me home. I think this is my new favorite bag. I love everything about it from its simple elegance, to the gold hardware and logo and its softer saffiano leather. It's lightweight and so easy to carry. Now my sister and my mom like it too
> 
> View attachment 2817494




You mentioned this one before so I knew you would be getting it soon. It's beautiful. Like you said... Simple but elegant. Enjoy your new bag. 

I just stopped to one of my outlets and they had no bags on clearance due to Black Friday. Everything was 50% off. I didn't realize they would do that with clearance bags that were 60 plus % off. I left empty handed. Almost got the Marine Stanwich.


----------



## bayborn

Here's my new to me (pre-loved) Dooney Tivoli Catarina in black 
Oops, I forgot the pic...see next post


----------



## bayborn

Pic


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> You mentioned this one before so I knew you would be getting it soon. It's beautiful. Like you said... Simple but elegant. Enjoy your new bag.
> 
> I just stopped to one of my outlets and they had no bags on clearance due to Black Friday. *Everything was 50% off*. I didn't realize they would do that with clearance bags that were 60 plus % off. I left empty handed. Almost got the Marine Stanwich.




Oh yeah, I knew they were going to do that. The manager at my store told me last time when I asked her if they were having the 50% off sale. 


That's why this time I only got a bag that otherwise would be in the 30% section.


----------



## MaryBel

duplicate


----------



## MaryBel

tiffineyc said:


> Pic


 
Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm so glad your sister got her first Dooney! Send my congrats her way!
> I love the hobo you got! It's a lovely style, so easy to carry and so lightweight. To me, if it would have had a zip closure instead of the magnetic, it would have been the perfect bag!
> Congrats!




Thanks Marybel! I kind of wish it had a zipper too, but it's deep enough where it doesn't bother me too much. Sis likes her Lexington so far. She carried it shopping to Ikea. It looks great in her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that style, TB!  Congrats.   My only "issue" with those hobos is that I wish they'd put that metal logo down toward the bottom, so that when the bag slouches it doesn't get covered up.




Thanks Sarah.  I think you're right about that. It's such a nice logo too. This bag does slouch quite a bit too for being Saffiano.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*:  congratulations to your sister on becoming  a Dooney collector.   You are right... it only takes 1 Dooney to start you on the road to a collection.... obsession....




Thanks LJ! She now has two other bags in her wish list. She wants my saffiano hobo and a cross body! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You mentioned this one before so I knew you would be getting it soon. It's beautiful. Like you said... Simple but elegant. Enjoy your new bag.
> 
> I just stopped to one of my outlets and they had no bags on clearance due to Black Friday. Everything was 50% off. I didn't realize they would do that with clearance bags that were 60 plus % off. I left empty handed. Almost got the Marine Stanwich.




Thanks Pcan! I'm really liking it. It was very comfortable while shopping today. I was wondering why the bags that normally would be 65% off were only 50%.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Pic




It's beautiful Tiffiney


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB
> Totally can understand your new love for this bag, it  is simply  a perfect style, I love gold hardware.  Would love to see some mod shots also when you get time. Was this a BF special???  Did you get into the Coach outlet or was the line around the mall??
> 
> Thrilled your sister got a bag, my sisters are pretty bad about bags also.  I usually buy them bags for gifts or my twin will just take one of mine when she feels I owe it to her




Here is a mod shot of the bag, Hopi.  sorry, I was out running around all day and then out to a party.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here is a mod shot of the bag, Hopi.  sorry, I was out running around all day and *then out to a party. *
> View attachment 2818412



Girl - I see it's 2:40 am
Great l bag, love the hardware, this is one of my favorite shapes ,easy access, nice drape,shapes to the body.  Hope this is a 12 DOD offer.  Did it come in any of the wine colors?
Looking Good!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Girl - I see it's 2:40 am
> Great l bag, love the hardware, this is one of my favorite shapes ,easy access, nice drape,shapes to the body.  Hope this is a 12 DOD offer.  Did it come in any of the wine colors?
> Looking Good!




Yes it was a long day. Lol! Yes they had one in a crimson or Bordeaux color.  Not sure what the color name was, but it was gorgeous. I almost got that one, but chose the black.  Thanks!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Here is a mod shot of the bag, Hopi.  sorry, I was out running around all day and then out to a party.
> View attachment 2818412



OMG it's gorgeous!  Now I want it.  Does anyone know if they can be shipped?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here is a mod shot of the bag, Hopi.  sorry, I was out running around all day and then out to a party.
> View attachment 2818412


 

Looks great on you!  Yikes! You did have a long day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Great score, NAC!


Thanks, MB!  Scoring a great price helps offset other bags at not so great prices, lol. 



handbags4me said:


> Wow!  Another gorgeous Bristol.  I love this one too...enjoy!!


Thanks, handbags4me!  I seem to be on a Bristol run here lately, lol.  I obviously like the shape of the bag since I now have 3 Bristols, and 2 of the Pebbled Satched from QVC.



Twoboyz said:


> I prefer shopping at night vs the crack of dawn too, though I used to do that too. Sorry you couldn't get in there, but if there wasn't a Dooney store we wouldn't have gone either. It was the first time I had to do the offsite parking and shuttle bus thing which was kind of fun too.


 
This particular outlet only has MK and Coach, neither of which has had much of interest lately for me.  The MK has MFF at the same price I can get FP bags at Dillards, Belk and Macys, so I will definitely shop the stores.  And the Coach outlet hasn't had any deletes of interest for quite awhile.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Girl - I see it's 2:40 am
> Great l bag, love the hardware, this is one of my favorite shapes ,easy access, nice drape,shapes to the body.  Hope this is a 12 DOD offer.  Did it come in any of the wine colors?
> Looking Good!




If I could get a picture to post on this thing is show you. They have it in Crimson. Today is last day for 50% off. They also have it in the Croco and lizard. These are MFF styles. I don't know about the Crimson color in Croco or lizard.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

See below post.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

As some of you may know, I purchased a dark brown Vanessa from the outlets last Tuesday (from the Giava line for the outlets??). When I unpacked the bag, I thought I smelled a skunk. I do live in the country so it's not rare for a skunk to waltz through my backyard. 

Unfortunately, no skunk came through, it was the bag (almost as if a skunk took a nap in it). I let it air out for a few days but that didn't help. Yesterday, when my mom continuously said she could smell a skunk and realized it was my purse, I knew we had to part ways. 

All in all, it worked out in my favor. I work in a bank so I wasn't able to hit the outlets on Black Friday but I knew I had to go while the sale was still going on (we even did a sniff test on another dark brown Vanessa in that line and it also smelled like a skunk). 

Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal! 

I haven't given up on my Vanessa's yet so hopefully I'll be seeing more of her in different collections.


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> As some of you may know, I purchased a dark brown Vanessa from the outlets last Tuesday (from the Giava line for the outlets??). When I unpacked the bag, I thought I smelled a skunk. I do live in the country so it's not rare for a skunk to waltz through my backyard.
> 
> Unfortunately, no skunk came through, it was the bag (almost as if a skunk took a nap in it). I let it air out for a few days but that didn't help. Yesterday, when my mom continuously said she could smell a skunk and realized it was my purse, I knew we had to part ways.
> 
> All in all, it worked out in my favor. I work in a bank so I wasn't able to hit the outlets on Black Friday but I knew I had to go while the sale was still going on (we even did a sniff test on another dark brown Vanessa in that line and it also smelled like a skunk).
> 
> Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal!
> 
> I haven't given up on my Vanessa's yet so hopefully I'll be seeing more of her in different collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818788




Beautiful bag!!! Congrats. That's funny because when I was at the outlet this weekend I could swear I smelled a skunk, but I thought, sometimes the bags smell like fish, but skunk? I never pinpointed it to a specific bag, but now I guess I know which one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> If I could get a picture to post on this thing is show you. They have it in Crimson. Today is last day for 50% off. They also have it in the Croco and lizard. These are MFF styles. I don't know about the Crimson color in Croco or lizard.




Hopi,

Here's the picture.  Seems I can only do it when I'm home and using wifi. Strange.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Congrats. That's funny because when I was at the outlet this weekend I could swear I smelled a skunk, but I thought, sometimes the bags smell like fish, but skunk? I never pinpointed it to a specific bag, but now I guess I know which one.




Haha....it was probably that bag. Like you, I knew about the potential fishy smell but never thought I'd have to deal with a skunk smell. At least this one smells wonderful.


----------



## Allieandalf

beyondtheoldme said:


> As some of you may know, I purchased a dark brown Vanessa from the outlets last Tuesday (from the Giava line for the outlets??). When I unpacked the bag, I thought I smelled a skunk. I do live in the country so it's not rare for a skunk to waltz through my backyard.
> 
> Unfortunately, no skunk came through, it was the bag (almost as if a skunk took a nap in it). I let it air out for a few days but that didn't help. Yesterday, when my mom continuously said she could smell a skunk and realized it was my purse, I knew we had to part ways.
> 
> All in all, it worked out in my favor. I work in a bank so I wasn't able to hit the outlets on Black Friday but I knew I had to go while the sale was still going on (we even did a sniff test on another dark brown Vanessa in that line and it also smelled like a skunk).
> 
> Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal!
> 
> I haven't given up on my Vanessa's yet so hopefully I'll be seeing more of her in different collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818788


 Sorry about your Vanessa.  I'm wondering what makes certain bags smell bad & others smell like the finest leather on earth.  The clayton looks wonderful in chestnut.  Congrats!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Allieandalf said:


> Sorry about your Vanessa.  I'm wondering what makes certain bags smell bad & others smell like the finest leather on earth.  The clayton looks wonderful in chestnut.  Congrats!




Thank you! My 1975 Signature Vanessa had no smell at all. My Amber Vanessa from this new collection doesn't really have a smell but the dark brown one was potent (LOL)! It was pretty strange but in the end, I'm pretty happy with my Clayton!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> As some of you may know, I purchased a dark brown Vanessa from the outlets last Tuesday (from the Giava line for the outlets??). When I unpacked the bag, I thought I smelled a skunk. I do live in the country so it's not rare for a skunk to waltz through my backyard.
> 
> Unfortunately, no skunk came through, it was the bag (almost as if a skunk took a nap in it). I let it air out for a few days but that didn't help. Yesterday, when my mom continuously said she could smell a skunk and realized it was my purse, I knew we had to part ways.
> 
> All in all, it worked out in my favor. I work in a bank so I wasn't able to hit the outlets on Black Friday but I knew I had to go while the sale was still going on (we even did a sniff test on another dark brown Vanessa in that line and it also smelled like a skunk).
> 
> Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal!
> 
> I haven't given up on my Vanessa's yet so hopefully I'll be seeing more of her in different collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818788




 I'm in love!!!&#128525;&#128525;. Chestnut is so beautiful in the Clayton. Congrats girly!! You were in a win win situation because both bags are gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal!



Gorgeous!   I love the chestnut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Hopi,
> 
> Here's the picture.  Seems I can only do it when I'm home and using wifi. Strange.
> 
> View attachment 2818793



Ooooh, pretty color!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love!!!&#128525;&#128525;. Chestnut is so beautiful in the Clayton. Congrats girly!! You were in a win win situation because both bags are gorgeous.







MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I love the chestnut.




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> As some of you may know, I purchased a dark brown Vanessa from the outlets last Tuesday (from the Giava line for the outlets??). When I unpacked the bag, I thought I smelled a skunk. I do live in the country so it's not rare for a skunk to waltz through my backyard.
> 
> Unfortunately, no skunk came through, it was the bag (almost as if a skunk took a nap in it). I let it air out for a few days but that didn't help. Yesterday, when my mom continuously said she could smell a skunk and realized it was my purse, I knew we had to part ways.
> 
> All in all, it worked out in my favor. I work in a bank so I wasn't able to hit the outlets on Black Friday but I knew I had to go while the sale was still going on (we even did a sniff test on another dark brown Vanessa in that line and it also smelled like a skunk).
> 
> Went in this morning and found the bag I had been secretly stalking for months. The Clayton in Chestnut! Since it was 50% off, plus my store credit for the exchange, I'd say I scored a deal!
> 
> I haven't given up on my Vanessa's yet so hopefully I'll be seeing more of her in different collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818788


 
That's terrible about the skunk smell on Vanessa.  Yikes!  But your Chestnut Clayton is gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hopi,
> 
> Here's the picture.  Seems I can only do it when I'm home and using wifi. Strange.
> 
> View attachment 2818793


 




I have the exact same problem.  I cannot post pictures unless I'm on wifi.  I thought it was just me.  Good to know that it's not just me.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love it. Very nice


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have the exact same problem.  I cannot post pictures unless I'm on wifi.  I thought it was just me.  Good to know that it's not just me.




I hope this gets fixed.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's terrible about the skunk smell on Vanessa.  Yikes!  But your Chestnut Clayton is gorgeous!!  Congrats!




Thanks! In the end, I'm happy (and my nose is happier too)!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I hope this gets fixed.


 
Me too.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> It does work nicely. Here are a couple things to be aware of. The Color is a little off and so is the hardware. The strap of the calf shopper is a little darker. The hardware on the calf strap is brushed gold tone and it is shiny on the samba. I have it set on the shortest setting of the strap and I am 5'5". I hope this helps  Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 2816314
> 
> View attachment 2816315
> 
> View attachment 2816316
> 
> View attachment 2816317


 
That Samba looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> That Samba looks gorgeous on you!




Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858



That's so cute! I'm not much of a sports fan myself, but I love that Dooney caters to it's loyal following by making such cute bags for fans.    Enjoy! Baseball season will be here before you know it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858



Cute bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.    

Ostrich drawstring!!!    







Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.


 
What beauties you have!  
Now I need a drawstring to my collection! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858


 


Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

IdreamofDooney said:


> What beauties you have!
> Now I need a drawstring to my collection! Congrats!


 
Gorgeous find Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## Punkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!


 

I am kind of obsessed with this bag now ! I love the new drawstring... Let me ask this if I may, Is the lock heavy on the bag?


----------



## hopi

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858



too cute


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.



WOW - Your pictures are purse porn at it's finest.  Both bags looks so different and are just so stunning. Congrats - Beautiful.
You are just tripping into sales lately and tonight is 12 DOD:
So much for that celibacy phase you just went thru, 
Called myself being good ordering the small framed purse


----------



## MiaBorsa

IdreamofDooney said:


> What beauties you have!
> Now I need a drawstring to my collection! Congrats!


Thanks.




MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous find Sarah! Congrats!


Thanks MB!




Punkie said:


> I am kind of obsessed with this bag now ! I love the new drawstring... Let me ask this if I may, Is the lock heavy on the bag?


  I love the new drawstrings, too!   The locks are kind of weighty, but that helps hold the magnetic flap down on that outside pocket, if that makes sense.  I don't really notice the weight when carrying the bags.




hopi said:


> WOW - Your pictures are purse porn at it's finest.  Both bags looks so different and are just so stunning. Congrats - Beautiful.
> You are just tripping into sales lately and tonight is 12 DOD:
> So much for that celibacy phase you just went thru,
> Called myself being good ordering the small framed purse


  Thanks, hopi.  These dang sales are so hard to resist!      I'm weak.  

And I love those little kisslocks!   That is a great price on those.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia* your new ostrich drawstring is beautiful,  and so  it's Santorini sister.  I'm glad they are adding more ostrich to the collection,  but it might be a Dillard's exclusive,  as ostrich was for a long time in the past.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia* your new ostrich drawstring is beautiful,  and so  it's Santorini sister.  I'm glad they are adding more ostrich to the collection,  but it might be a Dillard's exclusive,  as ostrich was for a long time in the past.



Thanks, LJ.  And you are correct; the ostrich drawstring is a Dillard's exclusive according to the SA.  (They also had the ostrich zipzip and Chelsea bags, and an ostrich satchel made like the Samba satchel.)   I have so many bags now that when I see something different, I really zero in on it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

IdreamofDooney said:


> What beauties you have!
> Now I need a drawstring to my collection! Congrats!




Wow!!! They look beautiful together!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sarah that ostrich DS is beautiful! I love the ostrich. I still am dying to see a Santorini IRL. Hopefully soon.... The outlet said in mid December.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sarah that ostrich DS is beautiful! I love the ostrich. I still am dying to see a Santorini IRL. Hopefully soon.... The outlet said in mid December.




Me too!!! So yay!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! They look beautiful together!


Thanks, girlie!!   




Twoboyz said:


> Sarah that ostrich DS is beautiful! I love the ostrich. I still am dying to see a Santorini IRL. Hopefully soon.... The outlet said in mid December.


 Thanks, TB!!  I was totally surprised to see an ostrich DS today!   It reminded me a little of PTB's ostrich DS.   The outlets don't do me any good; the closest one is 4 hours away and the things I want are usually not shippable.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girlie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB!!  I was totally surprised to see an ostrich DS today!   It reminded me a little of PTB's ostrich DS.   The outlets don't do me any good; the closest one is 4 hours away and the things I want are usually not shippable.




You are so savvy at finding the deals without needing an outlet.


----------



## Rstar

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.




This ostrich bag looks like a million bucks!! I love it!


----------



## greengables

Love those solid black pebbled zip zips. Does anyone know if the solid red pebbled are in the outlets?can the zip zips be shipped?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> This ostrich bag looks like a million bucks!! I love it!



Thank ya!


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> Love those solid black pebbled zip zips. Does anyone know if the solid red pebbled are in the outlets?can the zip zips be shipped?




I believe I saw a red one at the Aurora outlet over the weekend. I know the black one is shipable, so I bet the red is as well. Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858



Congrats C!

Enjoy carrying it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.



Timing is everything! She's beautiful!  And I think I was absent when you presented Ms. Santorini.  She's a beauty too!

Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99. 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MiaBorsa

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very pretty!   Your vintage bag appears to be the AWL Equestrian bag.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty!   Your vintage bag appears to be the AWL Equestrian bag.


 
Thanks MiaBorsa! 


And thank you for letting me know the name of the bag!


----------



## MaryBel

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Love your new pair! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MaryBel said:


> Love your new pair! Congrats!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## hopi

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



LOVE your pink letter carrier and great vintage.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

hopi said:


> LOVE your pink letter carrier and great vintage.


 
Thank you!   I love the pink it adds a great pop to an outfit, and the vintage is so classic


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful! I love the Huntington. If I could get more use out of it I'd get one for sure. I was trying them on at the outlet last weekend. The Equestrian bag is so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Canderson22 said:


> My AZ Diamondbacks MLB hobo arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2820858


Love!  Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.


 
Love them both!  You're making me want a drawstring bag.  I've been able to resist up to this point, but you're wearing me down......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 


Very pretty!  Congrats!  Great prices, too!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the Huntington. If I could get more use out of it I'd get one for sure. I was trying them on at the outlet last weekend. The Equestrian bag is so pretty.


 
Thank you! 


I like how the Huntington can be dressed up or down. and the leather! So soft! What colors were you looking at? I've been after this Equestrian for a while. The next crossbody I want to get is the Croco Lexi in light grey. Hopefully they will have a special in the 12 DOD


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love them both!  You're making me want a drawstring bag.  I've been able to resist up to this point, but you're wearing me down......


Thanks, NAC!   You know, EVERY collection must have at least one great drawstring...it's a rule.      I have the Coach Madison Pinnacle DS and a couple of older Dooneys; love them all.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats!  Great prices, too!


 
Thanks so much! The prices couldn't have been better!


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her step-sister, in Santorini.





These are gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> These are gorgeous!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I like how the Huntington can be dressed up or down. and the leather! So soft! What colors were you looking at? I've been after this Equestrian for a while. The next crossbody I want to get is the Croco Lexi in light grey. Hopefully they will have a special in the 12 DOD




They had one in black that was sheer perfection! I wore it around the store while I looked at other bags, but I ended up putting it back because for thee price I just wouldn't get enough use out of it. For everyday it's just too small. I also love it on red, but the red one was a little more beat up. The light gray Croco Lexi is gorgeous. I want the light gray Campbell satchel. That in wi a high on my wish list.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray for Dillard's!!!       I went to the mall today and my favorite SA at Dillard's told me she was in the process of marking down some Dooneys....YEAH!    So, you all know I couldn't resist a little beauty at 30% off.
> 
> Ostrich drawstring!!!
> 
> ]



Wowza!  That ostrich drawstring is gorgeous!  Great find.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> They had one in black that was sheer perfection! I wore it around the store while I looked at other bags, but I ended up putting it back because for thee price I just wouldn't get enough use out of it. For everyday it's just too small. I also love it on red, but the red one was a little more beat up. The light gray Croco Lexi is gorgeous. I want the light gray Campbell satchel. That in wi a high on my wish list.


 
Oooh I bet black and red look fancy. Yea even at the 60% off, I was a little worried about purchasing. It's not an everyday bag for me either, but I figured for Florentine leather it wasn't so bad. The Campbell is just beautiful, especially in the light grey. I hope it finds it's way into your closet!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> Oooh I bet black and red look fancy. Yea even at the 60% off, I was a little worried about purchasing. It's not an everyday bag for me either, but I figured for Florentine leather it wasn't so bad. The Campbell is just beautiful, especially in the light grey. I hope it finds it's way into your closet!




Thanks! It just might before the end of the year when they make it to the outlets.  enjoy your new bags


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! It just might before the end of the year when they make it to the outlets.  enjoy your new bags




 Exciting!  thanks a bunch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Wowza!  That ostrich drawstring is gorgeous!  Great find.



Thank you!   I love it!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

IdreamofDooney said:


> New additions! Huntington letter carrier in baby pink and vintage saddle bag (not sure of the actual name) in off-white color. I got the Huntington last Wed from the Reading Outlet at 60% off and the saddle bag from Ebay Monday for $14.99.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Nice bags! I like the pink Huntington...cute!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

greengables said:


> Love those solid black pebbled zip zips. Does anyone know if the solid red pebbled are in the outlets?can the zip zips be shipped?


 
I believe the solid zip zips sold in the outlets are made for factory outlets.  The pockets on the inside do not have leather trim and the pebbled leather seems a little thinner to me.   I ordered one in marine a few months ago.  It's fine,  but I can tell the difference.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> I believe the solid zip zips sold in the outlets are made for factory outlets.  The pockets on the inside do not have leather trim and the pebbled leather seems a little thinner to me.   I ordered one in marine a few months ago.  It's fine,  but I can tell the difference.




We recently discovered there are two versions, a made for factory version without lined pockets and one that has lined pockets. They were both at the outlets at the same time and at the same price. When I got mine I didn't know of the other one until I saw it on here. I have the factory version.


----------



## greengables

I really try to stay away from things made just for the outlet stores. I noticed ilovedooney is selling the all red pebbled leather satchels that are factory store. They do not say so but the item number gives it away. Not sure where to find one that is not factory store.  I really love the all red satchels.  Thank you so much for all the info!


----------



## Twoboyz

greengables said:


> I really try to stay away from things made just for the outlet stores. I noticed ilovedooney is selling the all red pebbled leather satchels that are factory store. They do not say so but the item number gives it away. Not sure where to find one that is not factory store.  I really love the all red satchels.  Thank you so much for all the info!



I'm sorry, I think I might have had that wrong.  I went back and looked at the posts about this.  I believe it's the black/black one that has two versions.  I checked on Dooney's website and they have a black/black listed on their pebbled leather zip zips, but no other solid colors exist, so I'm thinking now that a red/red version does not exist other than the MFF version. Honestly, my black MFF version is beautiful and I believe it is very well made.  I didn't even notice that it was a MFF version until I got home and noticed the pockets weren't lined with leather. I don't feel like the leather is thin.  The only thing that kind of bothered me is that they are the same price, but the MFF version doesn't trim the pockets so I feel I have gotten a little less for the money.  That said, I still love the bag, and for the price I paid, under $100 I'm not going to complain. It's still a great, very well made bag. It's not a deal breaker for me, but then again I don't mind a MFF bag. I own a few of them and they are some of my favorite carries. 

Here is the link for the page where the discussion starts.  It goes on for a couple of pages. 
Post #1089 on this page is where the discussion starts. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/your-new-dooney-a-mini-reveal-thread-880230-73.html


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry, I think I might have had that wrong.  I went back and looked at the posts about this.  I believe it's the black/black one that has two versions.  I checked on Dooney's website and they have a black/black listed on their pebbled leather zip zips, but no other solid colors exist, so I'm thinking now that a red/red version does not exist other than the MFF version. Honestly, my black MFF version is beautiful and I believe it is very well made.  I didn't even notice that it was a MFF version until I got home and noticed the pockets weren't lined with leather. I don't feel like the leather is thin.  The only thing that kind of bothered me is that they are the same price, but the MFF version doesn't trim the pockets so I feel I have gotten a little less for the money.  That said, I still love the bag, and for the price I paid, under $100 I'm not going to complain. It's still a great, very well made bag. It's not a deal breaker for me, but then again I don't mind a MFF bag. I own a few of them and they are some of my favorite carries.
> 
> Here is the link for the page where the discussion starts.  It goes on for a couple of pages.
> Post #1089 on this page is where the discussion starts.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/your-new-dooney-a-mini-reveal-thread-880230-73.html


 

T, the bag in question, I was told that is a FP item - these bags were in FP for a short time and then sent to outlets. Dooney does not make outlet bags often - the lastest was the Gretta hobo - which is from a FP collection.

Again, this is what I was told.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, the bag in question, I was told that is a FP item - these bags were in FP for a short time and then sent to outlets. Dooney does not make outlet bags often - the lastest was the Gretta hobo - which is from a FP collection.
> 
> Again, this is what I was told.




Thanks C for clearing this up. I guess I just assumed since the item number had a different letter in front. That might explain why the leather doesn't feel any different to me than the other pebbled leather zip zips.


----------



## lovedb

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, the bag in question, I was told that is a FP item - these bags were in FP for a short time and then sent to outlets. Dooney does not make outlet bags often - the lastest was the Gretta hobo - which is from a FP collection.
> 
> Again, this is what I was told.




What does FP refer to?  Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovedb said:


> What does FP refer to?  Thanks!


 
full price


----------



## IdreamofDooney

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Nice bags! I like the pink Huntington...cute!!


 
Thanks a lot!  The pink really is a cute color!


----------



## MaryBel

I have seen these bags at the outlet and to me, they all feel the same quality! The 2 tone ones seem a bit more structured but I think it is because the tan trim at the bottom is harder, so it makes the bag harder, but I love the look of the same color ones more!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  drool.  I wish I lives near a Dillards.   I love the ostrich embossed handbags.  I may have to check out the sales online after the holidays.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  drool.  I wish I lives near a Dillards.   I love the ostrich embossed handbags.  I may have to check out the sales online after the holidays.


 
Thanks!
I wish the same. I don't live near one either, these are from the online store.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!




It's beautiful! I love ostrich and the gray is so pretty!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! *Love it*!



Me too
She's a beauty and a keeper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  love your grey Stanwich.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...




I love it! What do you think?


----------



## Punkie

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!


 
I love the bag! I love a nice hobo and in this gray color it's amazing!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...


 
I really love this bag.. I need to see this bag in person! Is this a small or medium sized bag?


----------



## HarliRexx

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...




Oooh! This looks great in gray!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!


 
So gorgeous!  You ladies are making me want ostrich so bad! 


I'm happy that you love it! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...


 
Beautiful, love the contrast between the gray and tmoro trim, and the red zipper lining and gold hardware! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  love your grey Stanwich.  Enjoy.


 Thanks, LJ!




Twoboyz said:


> I love it! What do you think?


  I love the gray; it looks so gorgeous with the t'moro trim.     (Especially for $139, lol.)




Punkie said:


> I really love this bag.. I need to see this bag in person! Is this a small or medium sized bag?


Thanks Punkie.  It sort of a medium/large bag.  It's between the florentine small satchel and the regular flo if that helps.  




HarliRexx said:


> Oooh! This looks great in gray!


Thanks, girl.




IdreamofDooney said:


> Beautiful, love the contrast between the gray and tmoro trim, and the red zipper lining and gold hardware! Congrats!


  Thank you!


----------



## tlo

Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...



OMG!!  Stunning!!  Congrats honey!!!!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!



Congrats MB!!  That gray ostrich is TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844


  Gorgeous!   I love that lizard embossing!!   




tlo said:


> OMG!!  Stunning!!  Congrats honey!!!!!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!!


  Thanks, T!!   Any shipping info on yours yet?


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I love that lizard embossing!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, T!!   Any shipping info on yours yet?



Thanks honey!  I love the lizard embossing too!!

Mine still says "being processed".


----------



## IdreamofDooney

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844


 
Beautiful bag! you captured the details nicely! 


Congrats!


----------



## tlo

IdreamofDooney said:


> Beautiful bag! you captured the details nicely!
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844



Beautiful!

Congrats TLO!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...




Happy Friday Sarah!

I love your satchel!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my new Dooney today. From Dillards.com
> Hobo in gray ostrich! Love it!



Happy Friday MB!

Ostrich in gray is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...


 
Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844


 
Another gray beauty! It seems it's the week for gray! Congrats T!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Congrats MB!!  That gray ostrich is TDF!!!!!!!


 

Thanks GF!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Congrats TLO!



Thanks SIU!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Another gray beauty! It seems it's the week for gray! Congrats T!



Yes it does!!  That must mean we all have GREAT taste!  LOL!

Thanks MB!


----------



## CatePNW

Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!  

I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967




Gorgeous and great deal! I think this one is on 12 days of Dooney today @ $199. I have this in cognac and it's one of my favorites and one of the early ones in my collection. Just love it.


----------



## tlo

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967



Congrats Cate!!!  It's beautiful!!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous and great deal! I think this one is on 12 days of Dooney today @ $199. I have this in cognac and it's one of my favorites and one of the early ones in my collection. Just love it.


Yes, it is $199 today.  I cringed when I saw the picture of this bag on the sale and hoped it wasn't less than I paid, so I am happy!



tlo said:


> Congrats Cate!!!  It's beautiful!!



Thanks!  I'm thinking of changing into it today.  But I'm only going to Kohl's and the grocery store and am wanting to leave.  But it only takes a minute to switch.....


----------



## IdreamofDooney

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967


 
That croc is so sophisticated congrats!


Don't you just love when your new bag is completely wrapped! And yes about that suede!


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967



My goodness it was free Cate, 
I am one of the odd ones that like the red and green sometimes contrast excites me


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...



WOW, LOVE THIS


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel.* Love!!!*
> 
> View attachment 2823844



ME TOO!!  Beautiful picture of this bag...... T another stunner, the grays are just so amazing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967



Ooooh, pretty!   Congrats, Cate.


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> ME TOO!!  Beautiful picture of this bag...... T another stunner, the grays are just so amazing.



Thanks GF!!!!  I'm loving the grays!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967




Gorgeous! Congrats Cate!
I have it in navy and Bordeaux and love them!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844




Wow, that's a stunner!! Now I need to add this to my wish list! It's captured in the perfect light.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> WOW, LOVE THIS



Thanks, hopi!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that's a stunner!! Now I need to add this to my wish list! It's captured in the perfect light.



Hey TB!!!  Thanks!!  I love the camera on my new iPhone.

What does the status say on your stanwich that you ordered?  Mine still says "being processed" so I think I'm in the backorder boat with you.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hey TB!!!  Thanks!!  I love the camera on my new iPhone.
> 
> What does the status say on your stanwich that you ordered?  Mine still says "being processed" so I think I'm in the backorder boat with you.



I'm watching that Stanwich like a hawk! It still says being processed.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967




Such a pretty color Cate! Just beautiful!! 

All of your bags are wonderful ladies! I must stay focused on my next Flo...too many are cute and will end up on my list...No No! I'll be on Ban Island for a long time if I'm not careful


----------



## Punkie

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967



Love that bag !! It does look purple how funny. But I do love anything in tmoro . I want a satchel but I need to see them in person to see what size I need. Love it in the croco


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967


WOW, I love that bag! Is it purple?


----------



## Bobetta

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967




What a beauty!! Good find! 
And isn't that red/green something else? It was my original reason for staying away from the Satchel styles. But now I love it. The green suede is divine to feel. And the red is nice and bright. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844




Love her!! Congrats. I'm so digging the Santorini in gray.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Gray Stanwich from Cyber Monday Sale...




Love. Drool. Love. Looooove. I had my eye on this style for a bit. Was on the list. She's beautiful. Enjoy!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching that Stanwich like a hawk! It still says being processed.



That's what mine says too!!!


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Love her!! Congrats. I'm so digging the Santorini in gray.



Thanks Bobetta!!!!!  I love the embossing on the Santorini and I seem to be obsessed with gray!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks Bobetta!!!!!  I love the embossing on the Santorini and I seem to be obsessed with gray!!




T, is the leather as stiff in the Santorini as it is in the Croco?


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> T, is the leather as stiff in the Santorini as it is in the Croco?



It is a still leather.  The only dooney croco I have is the hobo from the outlet which is softer and the amazon and they are about  the same.  I think it will soften a bit.  I guess I'll find out.  LOL


----------



## Punkie

Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.

Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.


----------



## tlo

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.



So pretty!!  Congrats Punkie!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.



Hi Punkie!

I know how you feel, but $130 is still a great price for this pretty satchel!  And you have it now!  I've ordered from Boscov before.  Good shipping and customer service. 

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.



GORGEOUS!!      Don't feel bad about the small price difference; that's just the way it goes with all these sales.  Trying to get the "best deal" can be stressful, so just enjoy your beautiful new bag!!   (You did get a great price on her.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Love. Drool. Love. Looooove. I had my eye on this style for a bit. Was on the list. She's beautiful. Enjoy!!



Thanks, Bob!!!


----------



## Punkie

Thanks Tlo, Ruede, and Mia! I can't wait till I have to go somewhere and take her with me


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Thanks Tlo, Ruede, and Mia! I can't wait till I have to go somewhere and take her with me



LOL.   I don't care if I have anywhere to go or not; I just load up a gorgeous bag and sit her on my kitchen island to look at.      Usually my newest aquisition is hanging on my bedroom door so I can stare at her.  (Yeah, I'm that pathetic, lol.)   I love your new bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.


 
She's gorgeous Punkie! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844




How did I miss this?!? What a stunning bag. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Croco Tmoro Small Satchel from ILD @ Amazon, $155.  Hard to capture color with my phone, but it's beautiful.  The bag was wrapped superbly, I mean every piece of metal and strap was covered in plastic and/or paper!
> 
> I don't like the red and green inside, but I don't hate it either.  I finally "get" the feel of slipping your hand in and feeling the green suede, that is a nice feeling....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2823967




Absolutely to die for gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.




Congrats! I really like this cabbage rose pattern with the navy background. Very very pretty. 

My motto is that as long as I don't pay full price I don't care if it ends up being less for somebody else later on. I say enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## tlo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> How did I miss this?!? What a stunning bag. Congrats!



Thanks NAC!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> It is a still leather.  The only dooney croco I have is the hobo from the outlet which is softer and the amazon and they are about  the same.  I think it will soften a bit.  I guess I'll find out.  LOL




Thanks T. It's gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I don't care if I have anywhere to go or not; I just load up a gorgeous bag and sit her on my kitchen island to look at.      Usually my newest aquisition is hanging on my bedroom door so I can stare at her.  (Yeah, I'm that pathetic, lol.)   I love your new bag!


 

I do the exact same thing, lol.  So if you're pathetic, then so am I.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Yay I got my new cabbage rose satchel about 9 am this morning  thanks to the postman. I am kind of upset I didn't wait because I needed it NOW lol but I got it for 130 total from a store called boscov. I ordered online since we don't have that store in texas. ILD now has it for 109 grrr.
> 
> Anyways here is my cabbage rose satchel.




It's so pretty! Your stuff fits in there perfectly. Inhale when that happens with the pricing. I've gotten burned a few times. Enjoy it


----------



## Punkie

Thanks you all for your kind compliments ! You all have been so kind to me. Im just getting into dooney and this is my third one in two weeks lol. 

Mia I've done that and pranced in front of the mirror lol . Glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T. It's gorgeous!



Thanks TB!!  That should have said "stiff" leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks TB!!  That should have said "stiff" leather.




Don't worry, that's how I read it.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Don't worry, that's how I read it.



Thanks GF!!  You have to take me for what I ''mean" not what I say!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Thanks you all for your kind compliments ! You all have been so kind to me. Im just getting into dooney and this is my third one in two weeks lol.
> 
> Mia I've done that and pranced in front of the mirror lol . Glad to know I'm not alone



Girl, you are a perfect fit here in the Dooney Bin.     And we all do our share of "purse posing" in the mirror!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are a perfect fit here in the Dooney Bin.     And we all do our share of "purse posing" in the mirror!!!




I agree Punkie!


----------



## Punkie

Aw shucks thank ya'll!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> Thanks you all for your kind compliments ! You all have been so kind to me. Im just getting into dooney and this is my third one in two weeks lol.
> 
> Mia I've done that and pranced in front of the mirror lol . Glad to know I'm not alone


 

Muahahahaha!!  Welcome to the "Dooney" side!  I'm a recent convert myself and have collected quite a few in a short time.  

It's inevitable (Mr. Anderson)......  Sorry, channeling The Matrix for a minute there.  Nerd alert!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Muahahahaha!!  Welcome to the "Dooney" side!  I'm a recent convert myself and have collected quite a few in a short time.
> 
> *It's inevitable (Mr. Anderson)......  Sorry, channeling The Matrix for a minute there.  Nerd alert!!*


*

*


----------



## Punkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Muahahahaha!!  Welcome to the "Dooney" side!  I'm a recent convert myself and have collected quite a few in a short time.
> 
> It's inevitable (Mr. Anderson)......  Sorry, channeling The Matrix for a minute there.  Nerd alert!!



Hahah ! It's ok I'm a huge nerd so I loved it !

Too funny !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Went back to D&B today to purchase another Vanessa. I was slightly disappointed in the fact that there wasn't an extra $25 off, but it wasn't a deal breaker since the bag was still 50% off.
> 
> Anyways, I picked up the brown t-moro. While it doesn't scream out at me like the amber one from Saturday it is perfect for rainy/snowy/dreary days and it is a dark rich color that is still gorgeous. These pictures don't do these bags justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815021
> View attachment 2815023




Hey girlfriend!!! How are you enjoying your Vanessa's?? I'm thinking of getting the Amber but wanted your opinion on what you thought about it!  I have the 1975 Signature Vanessa.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girlfriend!!! How are you enjoying your Vanessa's?? I'm thinking of getting the Amber but wanted your opinion on what you thought about it!  I have the 1975 Signature Vanessa.




Hey girl!! I'm going to give my honest opinion of them. I had the dark brown one and it smelled just like a skunk. Luckily, it wasn't a final sale and I was able to take it back. It just smelled that bad. &#128533;. The Amber one was a final sale so I wasn't able to take that one back. Luckily, that one didn't smell like a skunk, it really had no smell at all, which is a good thing. I've carried it once and had no complaints. 

I love the structure of Vanessa (like you, I have the 1975 signature one in t-Moro and absolutely LOVE IT!) and when I carried Amber, it was a comfortable feeling like my 1975. The SA's in Dooney even complimented me on it. 

With that being said, since I love everything about Vanessa, I would recommend the Amber one if you are a Vanessa collector like myself, but with reservations; make sure you smell it first to make sure you don't get a skunk like my dark brown one. 

In the end, I won't carry mine much since I'm taking my Flo Clayton, but I can see myself taking it every now and then just to get my money's worth. A perk is that it really dresses up an outfit because it's understated but elegant (and its a Vanessa). A con, like I mentioned before, is that I just don't see myself taking it often because I have now fallen in love with Clayton. 

It really is a gorgeous bag but for someone like myself, I feel I would have benefited from the Vanessa featured in yesterday's 12 DOD. 

Hope this helps (not sure if it will)!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's inevitable (Mr. Anderson)......  Sorry, channeling The Matrix for a minute there.  Nerd alert!!


 Follow the white rabbit! I love that movie. Besides 5th element and all the Besson brilliance, Gaultiers costumes..Matrix is a very close second! And Goonies lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Hey girl!! I'm going to give my honest opinion of them. I had the dark brown one and it smelled just like a skunk. Luckily, it wasn't a final sale and I was able to take it back. It just smelled that bad. &#128533;. The Amber one was a final sale so I wasn't able to take that one back. Luckily, that one didn't smell like a skunk, it really had no smell at all, which is a good thing. I've carried it once and had no complaints.
> 
> I love the structure of Vanessa (like you, I have the 1975 signature one in t-Moro and absolutely LOVE IT!) and when I carried Amber, it was a comfortable feeling like my 1975. The SA's in Dooney even complimented me on it.
> 
> With that being said, since I love everything about Vanessa, I would recommend the Amber one if you are a Vanessa collector like myself, but with reservations; make sure you smell it first to make sure you don't get a skunk like my dark brown one.
> 
> In the end, I won't carry mine much since I'm taking my Flo Clayton, but I can see myself taking it every now and then just to get my money's worth. A perk is that it really dresses up an outfit because it's understated but elegant (and its a Vanessa). A con, like I mentioned before, is that I just don't see myself taking it often because I have now fallen in love with Clayton.
> 
> It really is a gorgeous bag but for someone like myself, I feel I would have benefited from the Vanessa featured in yesterday's 12 DOD.
> 
> Hope this helps (not sure if it will)!




Yes!!! This is exactly the feedback I was looking for. I like the Vanessa too but I'm not sure if I love it but I do love it in this material. I got so caught up in your pics and been chasing them ever since. Lol... I finally found an Amber and have it on hold to pick up next week. I too am a due hard Clayton girl, so I'm struggling with "for the $140 that I put on the Amber Vanessa, I can out a little more with it and get a Clayton". &#128534;&#128534;. I'll sleep on it tonight and see. It's such a beautiful bag though and I know they will all be gone soon and I may not be able to get one. 

Well girlfriend, thanks so much for your input. 

Oh... I'm not sure if you are up to posting a mod shot. Even if it's from the waist down or whatever. I just want to see how it looks on the body. If not, I totally understand.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! This is exactly the feedback I was looking for. I like the Vanessa too but I'm not sure if I love it but I do love it in this material. I got so caught up in your pics and been chasing them ever since. Lol... I finally found an Amber and have it on hold to pick up next week. I too am a due hard Clayton girl, so I'm struggling with "for the $140 that I put on the Amber Vanessa, I can out a little more with it and get a Clayton". &#128534;&#128534;. I'll sleep on it tonight and see. It's such a beautiful bag though and I know they will all be gone soon and I may not be able to get one.
> 
> Well girlfriend, thanks so much for your input.
> 
> Oh... I'm not sure if you are up to posting a mod shot. Even if it's from the waist down or whatever. I just want to see how it looks on the body. If not, I totally understand.




I understand where you're coming from. When I purchased mine, it was 50% off plus an additional $25 off and I probably wouldn't pay over $110 and some change for it now. Don't get me wrong, it's a great bag, but I think my heart is with a bag that's more "wearable" (if that makes sense). But, if you collect them, I think it is worth having in your collection. 

I can definitely take some mod shots of the Amber Vanessa! I'll snap them this afternoon when I get off of work and have them uploaded shortly after.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! This is exactly the feedback I was looking for. I like the Vanessa too but I'm not sure if I love it but I do love it in this material. I got so caught up in your pics and been chasing them ever since. Lol... I finally found an Amber and have it on hold to pick up next week. I too am a due hard Clayton girl, so I'm struggling with "for the $140 that I put on the Amber Vanessa, I can out a little more with it and get a Clayton". &#128534;&#128534;. I'll sleep on it tonight and see. It's such a beautiful bag though and I know they will all be gone soon and I may not be able to get one.
> 
> Well girlfriend, thanks so much for your input.
> 
> Oh... I'm not sure if you are up to posting a mod shot. Even if it's from the waist down or whatever. I just want to see how it looks on the body. If not, I totally understand.




Mod shot of the Amber Vanessa is now available in the mod shot thread!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Mod shot of the Amber Vanessa is now available in the mod shot thread!




Thank you soooo much!!! I'm still torn on it. I have it held till tomorrow, so I got another night to think about it. She looks good on you.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you soooo much!!! I'm still torn on it. I have it held till tomorrow, so I got another night to think about it. She looks good on you.




Thanks girl! I say sleep on it and go with what your mind (or your heart) tells you in the morning. But, it sounds like you already have a plan! &#128522;


----------



## Bobetta

beyondtheoldme said:


> Mod shot of the Amber Vanessa is now available in the mod shot thread!




And what a great mod shot it is! Thanks for posting. Great bag and you look awesome sporting it. Congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## hopi

This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
my Zip should be here soon.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.




Cutie pie. I love those little wallets. I got a Dark Grey one at the outlet and I use it in my going-out bags when I need to downsize. Love the Marine.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.




Yay! Love it! I use mine as a wallet too. I have the Tmoro that I got at the outlet and I have my natural one that came with my logo lock. I almost ordered the red from Ilovedooney. For the price I think I should.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.


 

This is a cutie! I have the tmoro and the red ones that came with my logo locks, and then got another red and a tan at the outlet. The red one I gave to my mom with a red Annalisa hobo and I still have the tan and another Annalisa hobo in tan. I think I will gift it to my mom or to my sister.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.





Every time I see this wallet at the outlet I'm tempted to get it, but I couldn't convince myself I would use it.  Now that you're calling it a "perfect mini wallet" I think I'm finally convinced! 

Congrats on this one and the others you have coming!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Congrats on this one and the others you have coming!*


*
*
They are here

Finally 
I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro









My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
or maybe it was SO:wondering








Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
I adore this shape and want more
Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> They are here
> 
> Finally
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> I adore this shape and want more
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.




Love your haul!  I think the zip zip is a perfect size for a water bottle and my other junk.  And it seems lightweight enough to carry while walking a lot.   My biggest hesitation is the strap attached to the handles.  I would use the strap a lot and I think having it attached would bother me.

And I don't have to tell you what I think of the RED wallet!

Congrats again!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.
> 
> They are here
> 
> Finally
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> I adore this shape and want more
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.




Love all your new stuff, hopi!!      I really love the little kisslocks...they are great and a deal to buy right now.   And of course I love both of your domed satchels!!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> They are here
> 
> 
> 
> Finally
> 
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> 
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> 
> I adore this shape and want more
> 
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.




Love all three items! I love my zip zip so I hope you love yours!  That red coin purse is so darn cute! The more I see it the more I need it.  enjoy!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Bobetta said:


> And what a great mod shot it is! Thanks for posting. Great bag and you look awesome sporting it. Congrats on such a beauty!



Thanks for the kind words Bobetta!


----------



## Punkie

hopi said:


> This is a real "mini" reveal, the Small frame kisslock purse in marine. It is so much larger than the Coach kissl ocks and has credit card slots, a perfect mini wallet, Also ordered the red and hope that I got the Tmoro, cant remember,
> my Zip should be here soon.



How cute ! I do love a classic kiss lock coin purse. Something so classy about it !!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> They are here
> 
> Finally
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> I adore this shape and want more
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.



Girl, you scored big!  Love me some zip zips and the kisslock wallet is wonderful.


----------



## Punkie

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> They are here
> 
> Finally
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> I adore this shape and want more
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.



Oh my I love them both and wow the red and black together are stunning


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> They are here
> 
> 
> 
> Finally
> 
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> 
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> 
> I adore this shape and want more
> 
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.




Beautiful girlfriend!!! Yeah, the strap placement bothers me. It just doesn't look right in my opinion. Congrats girly!!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B][/B]
> They are here
> 
> Finally
> I have a Zip Zip - Ms TMoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My red kisslock, I think I forgot to order the TMoro
> or maybe it was SO:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics with Sherry Cora and T Zip
> I adore this shape and want more
> Now that I own 2 , Pcan was right I don't want the strap attached on the front.


Love your new zip zip and the red wallet! Congrats!
Now off you go and order the t-moro wallet, you need it!


----------



## collegechic

The kisslocks are adorable!


----------



## handbags4me

My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!


----------



## carterazo

tlo said:


> Black Friday deal from Dooney. Gray Santorini satchel. Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2823844



Oh wow, she's stunning!  Congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!




Beautiful choices!!! That brown is gorg.


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!


 
She looks so yummy! Like caramel! Wanna take a bite!
The style is very pretty too. I need to go and check it out!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!


And the wallet from the ILD sale last week


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!
> 
> 
> And the wallet from the ILD sale last week



Beautiful pictures and great stuff. The colors are so intense.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!


    Gorgeous!   I haven't seen the Willa yet.  A girl can't have too many beautiful brown handbags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!
> 
> 
> And the wallet from the ILD sale last week



Pretty!!   Twins on the wallet!


----------



## hopi

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!



hb
I have never seen this bag and you are right it is a great size and love D%B Carmel in anything.  Nice pick for BF.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Marybel:  I love the Ocean Blue.  Your 5 beats my 3.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Beautiful pictures and great stuff. The colors are so intense.


 
Thanks Hopi! that's one of the reasons I couldn't put the ocean back, the color is so bright. I think only my flo satchel has the same intensity.




MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty!!   Twins on the wallet!


 

Thanks GF! Which color do you have?



lavenderjunkie said:


> Marybel:  I love the Ocean Blue.  Your 5 beats my 3.


 
Thanks LJ! which other ones you have besides Clayton? Is Bristol one of them?


----------



## Punkie

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!



Wow what a beauty and so classy !







MaryBel said:


> My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!
> 
> 
> And the wallet from the ILD sale last week



Oh I love it. Such a pretty blue. And the wallet is too cute. Perfect size !!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!



Wow, I have to say I had not seen this one before.  I really like it.  I actually like the size a little better than Chelsea. It's really nice and a great color.  Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!
> 
> 
> And the wallet from the ILD sale last week



Beautiful MaryBel! That is one of the more vibrant ocean blues, like the reg size flo satchels.  I love it.  Cute little wallet in red too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MaryBel*:  I have the Flo Ocean Blue Bristol and Clayton.  I just got the small satchel,  but I realize it's Denim, not Ocean.  Still beautiful, very close to Ocean, but just a little different.  I also have an E/W Flo Pocket Satchel in a similar blue and a medium Pocket Satchel too.  These are older Flo blues,  don't remember what they called them... maybe royal blue,  but they look very similar to the Ocean.   As you can tell,  I love these shades of blue.


----------



## handbags4me

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful choices!!! That brown is gorg.





MaryBel said:


> She looks so yummy! Like caramel! Wanna take a bite!
> The style is very pretty too. I need to go and check it out!
> Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I haven't seen the Willa yet.  A girl can't have too many beautiful brown handbags!





hopi said:


> hb
> I have never seen this bag and you are right it is a great size and love D%B Carmel in anything.  Nice pick for BF.





Punkie said:


> Wow what a beauty and so classy !





Twoboyz said:


> Wow, I have to say I had not seen this one before.  I really like it.  I actually like the size a little better than Chelsea. It's really nice and a great color.  Enjoy!



Thanks for the kind compliments ladies!  I have to agree with MaryBel that this caramel color is yuuummmy.  I guess it is different enough from the other browns in my collection to justify staying.


----------



## handbags4me

MaryBel said:


> My dooney from the recent shopping trip to the outlet. Another one in ocean. Oops, I have now 5!
> 
> 
> And the wallet from the ILD sale last week



oohhh...the red florentine...exquisite!  The Ocean is one of my favs too - I have a Clayton in Ocean and although I don't carry it frequently, I get compliments on the color every time I do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!



This bag is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the color!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!


Beautiful bags! Sounds like it has great organization too, which is a bonus.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel*:  I have the Flo Ocean Blue Bristol and Clayton.  I just got the small satchel,  but I realize it's Denim, not Ocean.  Still beautiful, very close to Ocean, but just a little different.  I also have an E/W Flo Pocket Satchel in a similar blue and a medium Pocket Satchel too.  These are older Flo blues,  don't remember what they called them... maybe royal blue,  but they look very similar to the Ocean.   As you can tell,  I love these shades of blue.


 
They are probably royal, that was the first medium blue. I have the small satchel in royal blue.


You have the best taste in colors


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!




I love the Marines
Sign me up!!






Such a pretty bag


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> oohhh...the red florentine...exquisite!  The Ocean is one of my favs too - I have a Clayton in Ocean and although I don't carry it frequently, I get compliments on the color every time I do.


 
ITA! To me the red in Florentine is the prettiest of all the reds dooney makes. So vibrant!
Ocean is one of my favs too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!




Beautiful! I love that blue! It looks like a great bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!


 
She's gorgeous Sarah! congrats!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!



Ooh...another beauty!  Marine is the absolute best shade of navy.  Great choice.


----------



## Rstar

hopi said:


> I love the Marines
> Sign me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bag



So gorgeous miaborsa my heart just melted, I'm regaining composure. Hopi you are hilarious!! I have to agree marine is an amazing color, its my new black. Marine goes with everything! I'm still waiting for my tmoro saddle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> This bag is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the color!





hopi said:


> I love the Marines
> Sign me up!!
> 
> Such a pretty bag





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love that blue! It looks like a great bag.





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! congrats!





handbags4me said:


> Ooh...another beauty!  Marine is the absolute best shade of navy.  Great choice.





Rstar said:


> So gorgeous miaborsa my heart just melted, I'm regaining composure. Hopi you are hilarious!! I have to agree marine is an amazing color, its my new black. Marine goes with everything! I'm still waiting for my tmoro saddle.



*Thanks, everyone!* 

RStar--I can't wait to see the t'moro...I hope it doesn't make me regret the marine!!


----------



## grace04

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!



Love it!  Both the bag itself and the beautiful marine color are fabulous!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love that blue! It looks like a great bag.


that bag is so attractive in that color!  great pick!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the marine Saddlebag from the 12DoD!   LOOOOOOOVE!!!!



Oh this gorgeous!  The color is perfect!


----------



## MiaBorsa

grace04 said:


> Love it!  Both the bag itself and the beautiful marine color are fabulous!





lonesomeoctober said:


> that bag is so attractive in that color!  great pick!





elbgrl said:


> Oh this gorgeous!  The color is perfect!



*Thanks, ladies!*


----------



## Twoboyz

I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560



Gorgeous!   I love the Juliette; just a perfect hobo IMO.   Love the little coin purse, too!   Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## handbags4me

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.



Great choices and they pair nicely together!  The texture of Claremont looks interesting - hope to see it in person myself sometime soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Great choices and they pair nicely together!  The texture of Claremont looks interesting - hope to see it in person myself sometime soon.




Thanks! It's a somewhat smooth texture with a tiny bit of gloss, but not overly glossy. I have this little card case in the 1975 Siggy Tmoro biscuit and I love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560



I miss Aurora! 

Juliette is beautiful!  40% off is great when you're in love.  And the coin case is perfect with her! 

Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560




You sneaky little thing. What a beautiful bag! It reminds me of the Gretchen Hobo. Congrats girly! Great mod shots.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I miss Aurora!
> 
> 
> 
> Juliette is beautiful!  40% off is great when you're in love.  And the coin case is perfect with her!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




I think Aurora misses you too  

Thanks RN!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560


 


Gorgeous additions TB! Congrats!


And I too miss Aurora!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560



Those look great together.  Gorgeous color and I love the shape of that hobo!


----------



## Punkie

Oh my goodness I do love that bag and it is a good deal !! Such a great bag and will always be in style !


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560



LOVE Juliette and you got a stunning color and I have had my eye on the coin case on ILD. Girl you have been a shopping machine lately and every handbag dream come true carrying to handbags in the modshots


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I came home today with these, which was a surprise to me because they weren't really in my radar. It's the Juliette Hobo in gray and I think the card case is from the embossed pebbled leather Claremont collection. It's also gray. It was a good match to the gray pebbled leather of the Juliette. Juliette was 40% off of $268 (not that good, but I fell in love with its smooshiness and the color. The card case was 50% off of $58. The Juliette is a comfortable bag to carry and I love the hardware. I kind of like this gingham lining for a change because it's gray and matches the bag nicely.
> 
> View attachment 2830559
> 
> View attachment 2830567
> 
> View attachment 2830560



Bag twins.  I love the Juliette.  And think i almost sold it


----------



## Allieandalf

Allieandalf said:


> Bag twins.  I love the Juliette.  And think i almost sold it



Opps!  Should have been "and to think I almost sold it".


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Bag twins.  I love the Juliette.  And think i almost sold it



Thanks Allie! Oh no, well I'm glad you still have it.  It's a very nice carry. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> You sneaky little thing. What a beautiful bag! It reminds me of the Gretchen Hobo. Congrats girly! Great mod shots.



I know....it was a spur of the moment decision this morning...what to do on my day off...
It's a very nice carry and I love the bold hooks on the strap.  Thanks so much. 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous additions TB! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks MaryBel! I'm sure Aurora misses you more.
> 
> 
> And I too miss Aurora!





Suzwhat said:


> Those look great together.  Gorgeous color and I love the shape of that hobo!



Thanks Suz! 



Punkie said:


> Oh my goodness I do love that bag and it is a good deal !! Such a great bag and will always be in style !



Thanks Punkie! 



hopi said:


> LOVE Juliette and you got a stunning color and I have had my eye on the coin case on ILD. Girl you have been a shopping machine lately and every handbag dream come true carrying to handbags in the modshots


 
Thanks Hopi! It was the color that won me over.  I don't have anything in this color, and it just draped so nicely over the shoulder. I know, right? I was trying to decide which color i liked best. I was leaning toward the green, but mostly because the grey was so light I was afraid of it getting dirty too easily.  All the colors were nice.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I finally bit the bullet and ordered the sky blue Eva satchel.  Not sure if it's love or not.  I really like the bag, but even after taking everything out except the bare necessities, it's squished.....


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and ordered the sky blue Eva satchel.  Not sure if it's love or not.  I really like the bag, but even after taking everything out except the bare necessities, it's squished.....




Do you have it already GG? Are you going to post a picture? I bet it's a gorgeous color. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, she's a beauty, TB!   I love the red; it's very rich looking.  Just gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty, TB!   I love the red; it's very rich looking.  Just gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy.




Thanks! It does make a statement for sure. I hope I won't be too squeamish to carry such a statement.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! It does make a statement for sure. I hope I won't be too squeamish to carry such a statement.



Girl, you can rock that bag!       Is she heavy?   I think the black in that style is gorgeous, too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you can rock that bag!       Is she heavy?   I think the black in that style is gorgeous, too.




Thanks GF! I would say she's about the same weight as Pippi, aka pebbled leather dome satchel. 
I did just notice that the inside pockets are not trimmed in leather, just like my zip zip satchel. It doesn't really bother me though. She was a good price.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Do you have it already GG? Are you going to post a picture? I bet it's a gorgeous color. Are you going to keep it?



It is a very pretty color.  I am going to post a pic, but I have been having some family issues and haven't had time.  I will try to post one tonight.  I haven't decided if I am keeping her or not.........especially since I bought another bag last night during the 1am show that I have been drooling over.  She should be here Tuesday I think


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here she is:


----------



## gatorgirl07

....


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. *It's got to be the perfect little red bag...*.and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853



TB
Beautiful pictures of her.  
It amazes me how  the brown truck can quietly come and go 
The pebbled leather really takes the red so well.
 Love the RED & GOLD.  It is a perfect bag.
Right on tim for the holiday. Congrats


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is:



Hey g
It is a cute bag. Let us know if you decide if she's a keeper.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is:




Oh I'm sorry to hear that GG. I hope everything is okay. That color is so pretty and she looks so soft and comfy. Let us know what you decide. What did you get last night? That is some quick shipping!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB
> 
> Beautiful pictures of her.
> 
> It amazes me how  the brown truck can quietly come and go
> 
> The pebbled leather really takes the red so well.
> 
> Love the RED & GOLD.  It is a perfect bag.
> 
> Right on tim for the holiday. Congrats




Thanks Hopi! I really love how smooshy this new pebbled leather is. I'm curious to see how she compares to the Dillen satchel which I'm hoping will arrive today or tomorrow. I got the taupe Dillen. Well, it was the mail man who quietly tiptoed by later in the day after he had delivered my mail and I had already taken it out if the mailbox. Sometimes if they have bigger boxes they come by with their truck after their on foot drops to drop them off. I didn't think to check because the tracking was still showing it was to arrive Monday or Tuesday. This ILD Fed Ex handoff to USPS isn't very accurate. I am lucky that it was still there after a whole night and day and that someone didn't decide they needed it more than I do! Lol :cringing: I will be watching that next delivery like a hawk!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853




I was gonna order a pink stanwich and I saw it ran out , so then I was gonna order this one and it's gone too !! This is not my week  

It looks gorgeous though !! I hope you do a video


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks Marybel!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I was gonna order a pink stanwich and I saw it ran out , so then I was gonna order this one and it's gone too !! This is not my week
> 
> It looks gorgeous though !! I hope you do a video




Thanks Vickie!  OMG, they went fast! I just saw them yesterday. The sale was so good. I'll try to get a video going.  I love the bag. It's not too heavy and it's the perfect size for a pop of color.  Sorry you missed out on these bags. There is a pink Stanwich that people are bidding on right now. It looks pretty nice.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853



Dont know if I commented on this on another thread or not TB, but I love, love, love this bag!


----------



## Rstar

Here you go, Miaborsa and other ladies including myself patiently waiting for the tmoro saddle bag. The red contrast is beautiful, the bag looks like a briefcase, I feel like a lawyer or a phd student. I think I should have gotten a modern girly color because it looks too masculine. Im deciding if I should go purchase another color or keep. I really wished it came in the red. Love the crossbody, its a perfect for a petite person. This is my love but not sure about the color. Also, the saddle bag reminds me of my Coach bag, pics also attached, it opens up and has a back pocket.


----------



## RachaelD

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853



Beautiful, enjoy that stunner TB!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Dont know if I commented on this on another thread or not TB, but I love, love, love this bag!




Thanks Rosie!! I love it so much. I took it out today to run some errands and it was raining so no worries about water damage. It was also lighter weight than I thought. Now all I can do is imagine how pretty the blue or black would be.  They are gone though.


----------



## Twoboyz

RachaelD said:


> Beautiful, enjoy that stunner TB!




Thanks Rachael! I'm in love


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> Here you go, Miaborsa and other ladies including myself patiently waiting for the tmoro saddle bag. The red contrast is beautiful, the bag looks like a briefcase, I feel like a lawyer or a phd student. I think I should have gotten a modern girly color because it looks too masculine. Im deciding if I should go purchase another color or keep. I really wished it came in the red. Love the crossbody, its a perfect for a petite person. This is my love but not sure about the color. Also, the saddle bag reminds me of my Coach bag, pics also attached, it opens up and has a back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833533
> View attachment 2833534
> View attachment 2833529
> View attachment 2833530
> View attachment 2833531




It's a really pretty bag! I'm sorry you're not feeling the color. I agree though that a bag gives you a feeling when you carry it. It's funny how different they can be. I love your cute little coach bag too. It does look similar.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> Here you go, Miaborsa and other ladies including myself patiently waiting for the tmoro saddle bag. The red contrast is beautiful, the bag looks like a briefcase, I feel like a lawyer or a phd student. I think I should have gotten a modern girly color because it looks too masculine. Im deciding if I should go purchase another color or keep. I really wished it came in the red. Love the crossbody, its a perfect for a petite person. This is my love but not sure about the color. Also, the saddle bag reminds me of my Coach bag, pics also attached, it opens up and has a back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833533
> View attachment 2833534
> View attachment 2833529
> View attachment 2833530
> View attachment 2833531



Oh, my!   She is STUNNING!      Sorry you aren't loving her.  Do you think you will exchange for another color?   I'm hoping I can make it through today without ordering another one.   Your Coach bag is cute...but that Dooney is gorgeous.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853




TB! The red is exquisite and looks beautiful! I hope you enjoy carrying the Flo satchel design as much as I do! It's such a great bag and can be versatile to accompany what ever you are doing. Running errands, going out, etc...

I have my heart set on a Raspberry, but they are so hard to find in a Medium. Some on eBay are overpriced and others have defects &#128542; Oh well! The hunt is half the fun!!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> TB! The red is exquisite and looks beautiful! I hope you enjoy carrying the Flo satchel design as much as I do! It's such a great bag and can be versatile to accompany what ever you are doing. Running errands, going out, etc...
> 
> I have my heart set on a Raspberry, but they are so hard to find in a Medium. Some on eBay are overpriced and others have defects &#128542; Oh well! The hunt is half the fun!!




Thanks Sparkle! I'm loving this bag. I actually like the way it feels a little bit more than my Flo satchels that I have had in the past. I had a couple but I sold them. I like how smooshy this pebbled leather is. My small Flo's were pretty stiff. I feel like this bag already has the nice little smile and the leather is so soft. 

Good luck finding that raspberry. That's a pretty color. I agree the hunt is half the fun and it makes it that much more special when you finally find it and at a good deal.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sparkle! I'm loving this bag. I actually like the way it feels a little bit more than my Flo satchels that I have had in the past. I had a couple but I sold them. I like how smooshy this pebbled leather is. My small Flo's were pretty stiff. I feel like this bag already has the nice little smile and the leather is so soft.
> 
> Good luck finding that raspberry. That's a pretty color. I agree the hunt is half the fun and it makes it that much more special when you finally find it and at a good deal.




Ahhh! That's right! This is the pebbled leather. Love a smooshy leather bag! My Flo is a little stiff from the shape, but not much and my leather is really soft - I got lucky! So glad it's love for you this time


----------



## aerinha

Since I called my thread Macy's reveal and not "a weekend of credit card insanity" here is the bag I found Sunday aka the day after I bought two at Macy's.  Marshall's strikes again. I think this is called a florentine flap satchel although the body is nubuck I believe. In lust with the color


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Since I called my thread Macy's reveal and not "a weekend of credit card insanity" here is the bag I found Sunday aka the day after I bought two at Macy's.  Marshall's strikes again. I think this is called a florentine flap satchel although the body is nubuck I believe. In lust with the color




So pretty! It looks like one of the quilted Nubuk bags. I love nubuk!  There just isn't anything quite as luxurious. Enjoy this product of CC Insanity Weekend.


----------



## hopi

Rstar said:


> Here you go, Miaborsa and other ladies including myself patiently waiting for the tmoro saddle bag. The red contrast is beautiful, the bag looks like a briefcase, I feel like a lawyer or a phd student. I think I should have gotten a modern girly color because it looks too masculine. Im deciding if I should go purchase another color or keep. I really wished it came in the red. Love the crossbody, its a perfect for a petite person. This is my love but not sure about the color. Also, the saddle bag reminds me of my Coach bag, pics also attached, it opens up and has a back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833533
> View attachment 2833534
> View attachment 2833529
> View attachment 2833530
> View attachment 2833531



Beautiful


----------



## hopi

aerinha said:


> Since I called my thread Macy's reveal and not "a weekend of credit card insanity" here is the bag I found Sunday aka the day after I bought two at Macy's.  Marshall's strikes again. I think this is called a florentine flap satchel although the body is nubuck I believe. In lust with the color



Great find , such a little beauty, love everything about her. I have seen these elements in Dooney's before but never put together like this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.


----------



## elbgrl

aerinha said:


> Since I called my thread Macy's reveal and not "a weekend of credit card insanity" here is the bag I found Sunday aka the day after I bought two at Macy's.  Marshall's strikes again. I think this is called a florentine flap satchel although the body is nubuck I believe. In lust with the color


Love this little beauty!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791



I think she looks beautiful!  Maybe I'm a little strange, but I kind of like the natural with a  little bit of a lived in, used look.   At any rate, you won't have to worry over any mark, etc. that she gets!  I always feel like I have to treat a bag like glass, then when she gets her first mark, I'm almost glad.:weird:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Love this little beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks beautiful!  Maybe I'm a little strange, but I kind of like the natural with a  little bit of a lived in, used look.   At any rate, you won't have to worry over any mark, etc. that she gets!  I always feel like I have to treat a bag like glass, then when she gets her first mark, I'm almost glad.:weird:




Thank you girlfriend!! With this color, I almost feel the same way. That's why I chose not to get this color brand new. I didn't want to deal with the "new bag" stress. I think once I condition her, she'll be perfect. She's already soft and broken in. So no, you aren't weird at all.


----------



## hopi

I think she looks beautiful!  Maybe I'm a little strange, but I kind of like the natural with a  little bit of a lived in, used look.   At any rate, you won't have to worry over any mark, etc. that she gets!  *I always feel like I have to treat a bag like glass, then when she gets her first mark, I'm almost glad.:weird:[/QUOTE]
*



Rosie I am that way about everything, 
your latest picture of Sophia was so beautiful, that bag gets prettier with wear.
I am hoping ILD buys Q's leftovers if there are any.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791



P'can she does have a great patina. 
The seller should have pointed out the darkened areas and said straight up they were stains and not shadows on the bag.  You should email her about that. Don't know what you paid but you might have paid less if you knew.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! With this color, I almost feel the same way. That's why I chose not to get this color brand new. I didn't want to deal with the "new bag" stress. I think once I condition her, she'll be perfect. She's already soft and broken in. So no, you aren't weird at all.





hopi said:


> I think she looks beautiful!  Maybe I'm a little strange, but I kind of like the natural with a  little bit of a lived in, used look.   At any rate, you won't have to worry over any mark, etc. that she gets!  *I always feel like I have to treat a bag like glass, then when she gets her first mark, I'm almost glad.:weird:*


*
*



Rosie I am that way about everything, 
your latest picture of Sophia was so beautiful, that bag gets prettier with wear.
I am hoping ILD buys Q's leftovers if there are any.[/QUOTE]

Thank goodness ya'll understood what I was trying to say!  My natural flo satchel has more "personality" now than when she was new!

Hopi, I love Sophie!  Am stalking the as is to get another!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> P'can she does have a great patina.
> The seller should have pointed out the darkened areas and said straight up they were stains and not shadows on the bag.  You should email her about that. Don't know what you paid but you might have paid less if you knew.




Yeah, she should have pointed it out. I think I'm ok with it. I'll see how the conditioner works and maybe it will help it patina quicker. I'll still email her just as an FYI. I paid $145, which I thought was pretty good. Maybe not??? The pics make it look worse cause I had flash on because it was dark.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, she should have pointed it out. I think I'm ok with it. I'll see how the conditioner works and maybe it will help it patina quicker. I'll still email her just as an FYI. I paid $145, which I thought was pretty good. Maybe not??? The pics make it look worse cause I had flash on because it was dark.



Pcan, I did not realize they were stains they just look like shadows on the bag. It does not look bad, my problem is with the seller not stating any and all issues on the bag. That is not fair to buyers. In fact ebay could make her take it back.


----------



## elbgrl

Hopi is right, even though that seems like a good price.  If you email her, she may offer you a partial refund since the bag was not as described especially if she has good feedback.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan, I did not realize they were stains they just look like shadows on the bag. It does not look bad, my problem is with the seller not stating any and all issues on the bag. That is not fair to buyers. In fact ebay could make her take it back.




I misspoke... I don't think they are stains. You know how Natural Flo picks up everything?? I think that is it. It's not bad overall, just that little part. I was able to buff out all scratches with the inside of the dust bag. It got them right out. Thanks for the support GF. I emailed the seller. I'm
Not expecting anything back, I just wanted to let her know that I wish she would have disclosed it. I sell lots of bags on eBay and they are in PERFECT condition and described accurately. I guess that's what frustrates me. She had 100 percent rating with over 2000 transactions.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Hopi is right, even though that seems like a good price.  If you email her, she may offer you a partial refund since the bag was not as described especially if she has good feedback.




I agree... I just emailed her. I'm not really expecting anyone's back because overall it's in ok condition for what I paid. I guess next time I'll ask for more pics.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853



OMG, lady!!! I was drooling over it today  in hope that someone  would get it, so that I can have some bag porn! I love, love,  love it! It is such a good price on it. I hope they keep the after 12 days .


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791



She looks great to me!  Congrats PTB!


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853



Isn't she a beauty!  Congrats.  Twins!!!!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I misspoke... I don't think they are stains. You know how Natural Flo picks up everything?? I think that is it. It's not bad overall, just that little part. I was able to buff out all scratches with the inside of the dust bag. It got them right out. Thanks for the support GF. I emailed the seller. I'm
> Not expecting anything back, I just wanted to let her know that I wish she would have disclosed it. I sell lots of bags on eBay and they are in PERFECT condition and described accurately. I guess that's what frustrates me. She had 100 percent rating with over 2000 transactions.



Pcan,
Just trying to make sure you are happy. Your original post seemed a little hesitant.... trying to make sure you trust  your reactions and know your options and that your impressions are respected here.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I was gonna order a pink stanwich and I saw it ran out , so then I was gonna order this one and it's gone too !! This is not my week
> 
> It looks gorgeous though !! I hope you do a video




Vickie, the ILD ebay store has the pink Stanwich for $195 again. I didn't check the regular site but I saw it on ebay.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791



Babe, she is gorgeous! I assume you ment you ordered the apple conditioner. I think its better to clean with the conditioner, cause it will clean gently. The cleaner is a bit agressive, although  it says on it that it is gentle, when I used it on my taupe, it got a little color off on the cloth. Is the mark on the bottom a dirt mark or just polished leather? You might remember when I posted about my taupe, I thought a smooth mark on the leather was a dirt mark, tried to clean it and I made it more prominent. Because it wasnt dirt, I polished the leather even more by rubbing and it was darker and bigger. Now I thread gently, lol, before I bust out the cleaner))


It is a gorgeous bag, regardless.  I love clayton in this color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> OMG, lady!!! I was drooling over it today  in hope that someone  would get it, so that I can have some bag porn! I love, love,  love it! It is such a good price on it. I hope they keep the after 12 days .




Thanks Nebo! carterazo has one too and she's actually the one who made me want to order this bag when she was on the fence about hitting the button. lol! Donkey have them again? They were all gone today. I would actually think about getting the blue. It's such a great bag. I really love the all one color look. This could be your perfect little red bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Isn't she a beauty!  Congrats.  Twins!!!!




I really love this bag! Twins! Thanks for bringing this bag to light for me.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo! carterazo has one too and she's actually the one who made me want to order this bag when she was on the fence about hitting the button. lol! Donkey have them again? They were all gone today. I would actually think about getting the blue. It's such a great bag. I really love the all one color look. This could be your perfect little red bag!



It could! Im still on a ban, lol. I dont know if they will have them in the outlets later on. Im looking forward to more pictures Its so beautiful.


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> I really love this bag! Twins! Thanks for bringing this bag to light for me.



My pleasure!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791




Oh I think the patina is gorgeous Pcan! I agree with Rosie. I already have that darkening on my natural Stanwich and I could relax after my initial freak out.  I think it's just part of its beauty. I agree 100% that sellers should be honest and disclose everything about a listing. I'm happy for you if you're overall happy with the bag. It was a good price and the patina is there for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Babe, she is gorgeous! I assume you ment you ordered the apple conditioner. I think its better to clean with the conditioner, cause it will clean gently. The cleaner is a bit agressive, although  it says on it that it is gentle, when I used it on my taupe, it got a little color off on the cloth. Is the mark on the bottom a dirt mark or just polished leather? You might remember when I posted about my taupe, I thought a smooth mark on the leather was a dirt mark, tried to clean it and I made it more prominent. Because it wasnt dirt, I polished the leather even more by rubbing and it was darker and bigger. Now I thread gently, lol, before I bust out the cleaner))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a gorgeous bag, regardless.  I love clayton in this color.




Thanks Nebo. This is a good little bit of information to know. I'm always afraid of cleaning leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I think the patina is gorgeous Pcan! I agree with Rosie. I already have that darkening on my natural Stanwich and I could relax after my initial freak out.  I think it's just part of its beauty. I agree 100% that sellers should be honest and disclose everything about a listing. I'm happy for you if you're overall happy with the bag. It was a good price and the patina is there for sure.




Yes, I agree!! I've contacted the seller just to express my opinion. She's really a nice lady. I guess being a die hard bag lover and take very good care of my bags, I'm a little hard on her with the bag being pre-loved. I've realized not everyone treats their bags like us. It's growing on me more and more. It's exactly what I was looking for as for as wear and patina. I have a natural front pocket satchel like the one Denise T. has and is light as snow. I wanted this one to be broke in. Thanks TB! &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I agree!! I've contacted the seller just to express my opinion. She's really a nice lady. I guess being a die hard bag lover and take very good care of my bags, I'm a little hard on her with the bag being pre-loved. I've realized not everyone treats their bags like us. It's growing on me more and more. It's exactly what I was looking for as for as wear and patina. I have a natural front pocket satchel like the one Denise T. has and is light as snow. I wanted this one to be broke in. Thanks TB! &#128515;




I'm glad it's growing on you.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853


beautiful...she looks like a candyapple.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> beautiful...she looks like a candyapple.




 Thanks Macde!! You're right!


----------



## aerinha

hopi said:


> Great find , such a little beauty, love everything about her. I have seen these elements in Dooney's before but never put together like this.



Thanks!  I googled it and it seems to be part of the florentine collection though only the flap is flo


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Here is my Pre-Loved Clayton in Natural. I wanted this color pre-loved because I wanted to have a little patina and didn't want to wait on it to naturally do it since I switch out my bags pretty often and know I wouldn't get it out enough to do it. I'm not really sure how I feel about it though. Now I know why she had the right corner of the bag kind of covered with the dust bag when she advertised it. The little darkening on the corner. It looks worse in this pic but it's not perfect. Also, the corners are a little dirty and around the pockets. I just ordered the Apple Brand Cleaner but not the Cleaner. Dang it!!! Wish I did. Anyway... I'm pretty ok with it. This is my first pre-loved bag and It might be my last. &#128532;&#128532;. Anyway, I guess I'm pretty happy for the price I paid for her. I can deal with it once I clean her up.
> 
> View attachment 2833791




PCAN- I think she is beautiful! It's hard buying pre-loved since you never really know how the bag will be until you receive it in hand (same with Q as-is!!)  I want a Raspberry Flo, but my options are pre-loved or what some sellers call NWT and they have defects. Enjoy her! She'll go great with the rest of your lovely collection.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Ok here is the little surprise that was left on my doorstep yesterday that I didn't find until tonight! I'm so glad it didn't rain or snow! Here she is, the pebble grain small satchel in red. This red is gorgeous! Everything on this bag is red except for the hardware. The leather, stitching, and lining is red. It's got to be the perfect little red bag....and I don't have to worry about the weather!
> 
> View attachment 2832851
> 
> View attachment 2832852
> 
> View attachment 2832853




This is so pretty, is it florentine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Thanks!  I googled it and it seems to be part of the florentine collection though only the flap is flo


I believe your bag is part of the Quilted Nubuck collection from a couple of years ago.  Love that chestnut color!


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> This is so pretty, is it florentine.




Thanks Lisa! No it's pebbled leather. It's Dooney's new pebble grain. I believe it's probably what's replacing Dillen.


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ohhh that dillen is so cute ! It has that perfect shape too !! The santorini ... I feel like I am biased now . My defect totally turned me off  the bag is stunning to look at though ! What do you think ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ohhh that dillen is so cute ! It has that perfect shape too !! The santorini ... I feel like I am biased now . My defect totally turned me off  the bag is stunning to look at though ! What do you think ?




Thanks Vickie! I saw in Facebook that you got your Smith! It's pretty! 

I don't know, I thought I would love it more. In person it looks a little drab. I hope I don't turn anyone off on it because the embossing is stunning. I'm just maybe not feeling the color. I think I also prefer the Dooney dillen satchel shape. However when I compare the taupe dillen and the red pebbled leather one I received Sunday, I'm most in love with the red one. I might end up keeping only that one which is the way I'm leaning now.  That's good though. It saves me some money! I have no business with all these bags! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!
> View attachment 2834337
> View attachment 2834338




That's a tough decision. Maybe you can go by which one you like the most or which one you think will work better for you? Sorry, I'm not much help!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344


 
Both are gorgeous TB!
But if you don't love it, send it back. There are so many others to love!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344


I love the Dillan. What size?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!
> View attachment 2834337
> View attachment 2834338




Somehow I missed this. We most have posted at the same time. This is a tough one. I would say maybe think about which one will be more functional for you and you'll get the most use out of. They are both so pretty though!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I love the Dillan. What size?




Thanks! It's the small.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! It's the small.


I love the small. Holds the shape nicely and a great size. I have a red flo and LOVE it.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Vicmarie said:


> Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!
> View attachment 2834337
> View attachment 2834338




Super tough decision! I like them both, so I'm not much help! But the Marine Bristol is speaking to me more than the Taupe Smith.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!
> View attachment 2834337
> View attachment 2834338



They are both pretty bags, but that marine is my favorite.   Is there something wonky with that tassel on the Smith?   Good luck choosing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344



They are all gorgeous, TB!   Sorry you aren't feeling the Santorini, but that's the way it goes sometimes.  I do like the outside pocket on that satchel.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344



I love the dillen alot !!! It might be my next purchase.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I love the small. Holds the shape nicely and a great size. I have a red flo and LOVE it.



I love it too and I love the cute little shape.  I love the red flo too.  I am glad I chose the pebbled though because  now this can be another care free bag for all weather.  I wore it out yesterday in the rain.  No worries!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> They are all gorgeous, TB!   Sorry you aren't feeling the Santorini, but that's the way it goes sometimes.  I do like the outside pocket on that satchel.



Thanks Sarah.  I am very disappointed because I was looking forward to the Santorini the most.  But you're right, that's just how it goes.  I have been surprised many times.  I like the outside pocket too, but I think what I prefer about the belted shopper is the clean look on the front, so I guess that means no pocket.  They could have put a nice little flat cell phone pocket on the back though. 



Punkie said:


> I love the dillen alot !!! It might be my next purchase.



Thanks Punkie! I really liked it too, but maybe if I didn't have the red one here stealing the show I'd be keeping it.  It's going back with the Santorini.  I can't take my eyes off that red one! Lol.


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vickie! I saw in Facebook that you got your Smith! It's pretty!
> 
> I don't know, I thought I would love it more. In person it looks a little drab. I hope I don't turn anyone off on it because the embossing is stunning. I'm just maybe not feeling the color. I think I also prefer the Dooney dillen satchel shape. However when I compare the taupe dillen and the red pebbled leather one I received Sunday, I'm most in love with the red one. I might end up keeping only that one which is the way I'm leaning now.  That's good though. It saves me some money! I have no business with all these bags! Lol



I hear ya.  There are some bags that are so stunning in color or so perfect in function that others just pale in comparison making you go, Meh!  (Just happened to me with two Boroughs.)  My philosophy is: keep only what you love. (Why doesn't my wallet agree with that philosophy? :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> I hear ya.  There are some bags that are so stunning in color or so perfect in function that others just pale in comparison making you go, Meh!  (Just happened to me with two Boroughs.)  My philosophy is: keep only what you love. (Why doesn't my wallet agree with that philosophy? :giggles:



Hahaha! Wallets can be so easy sometimes.    I think I am going to try that comparison thing a lot more when I get a bag.  It helps.  I just saved a good bundle sending these two back.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344




They finally made it!!!! Yay... Love both bags girlfriend!!! I know you're going to love the Taupe! For some reason it looks smaller than the small Flo.  Is it the same dimensions as the small Flo??  The Lizzard Satchel is beautiful but after watching your video, I agree with you... Me personally would go for the Croco.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Hi !! Taupe smith " as is " is here , and she came in pretty good condition too !! I am having a hard time choosing between the two since I HAVE to send one back !!
> View attachment 2834337
> View attachment 2834338




Both very beautiful GF!!! I love the Smith bag and it's beautiful in Taupe. Great "as is". You've been pretty lucky with "as is" bags lately. Hard decision!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vickie! I saw in Facebook that you got your Smith! It's pretty!
> 
> I don't know, I thought I would love it more. In person it looks a little drab. I hope I don't turn anyone off on it because the embossing is stunning. I'm just maybe not feeling the color. I think I also prefer the Dooney dillen satchel shape. However when I compare the taupe dillen and the red pebbled leather one I received Sunday, I'm most in love with the red one. I might end up keeping only that one which is the way I'm leaning now.  That's good though. It saves me some money! I have no business with all these bags! Lol




Are you returning the Taupe??? Do you still have your Taupe Flo?? Girl, I can't keep up with you. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Well, after all that complaining I did today, USPS came through. I got my delivery. I think I'm pretty happy with the Dillen, but I think the Santorini is going back. The embossing is pretty, but I'm just not sure about the shape and the color. When comparing it to my Croco fino cognac satchel, I prefer it. Im not sure about it yet. I think I might have liked it better in the belted shopper silhouette maybe.
> 
> View attachment 2834342
> 
> View attachment 2834343
> 
> View attachment 2834344



They are both beautiful bags. I wanted the Santorini in this shape but in the Tmoro, do you think it is the pocket on the front that might be the deal breaker .


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> They are both beautiful bags. I wanted the Santorini in this shape but in the Tmoro, do you think it is the pocket on the front that might be the deal breaker .



Thanks Hopi.  Honestly I think it's both the color and the shape that I wasn't really feeling.  I think I have a new found appreciation for the regular satchel shape.  As for the bags with the lock, I think I just like the clean front that the shopper has, so maybe it is the front pocket with the pleats.  I'm not sure.  Maybe I'd like it better in another color.  I'd have to see them so maybe when they come to the outlet I'll have a different opinion.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are you returning the Taupe??? Do you still have your Taupe Flo?? Girl, I can't keep up with you. &#128515;&#128515;



I know, I can barely keep up with myself sometimes :sigh:  I sold the taupe flo a few months ago.  I just wasn't reaching for it.  It was a beautiful bag, but for me it was a little stiff which made the small opening cumbersome to get into.  I am also returning both bags I got today, and I'm only keeping the red pebbled satchel.  I think the small dillen, the red pebbled satchel and the small flo are all the same size, maybe give or take a tiny bit.  Somehow I felt the most comfortable with the red pebbled because it was the smooshiest and felt the most broken in right from the beginning. The leather feels a little thinner so it has more give.  The small mouth opening is easier to maneuver my way in.  Also, where I live I just need a more carefree bag.  Plus I love the vibrant color of the pebbled leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> They finally made it!!!! Yay... Love both bags girlfriend!!! I know you're going to love the Taupe! For some reason it looks smaller than the small Flo.  Is it the same dimensions as the small Flo??  The Lizzard Satchel is beautiful but after watching your video, I agree with you... Me personally would go for the Croco.



Thanks Pcan!  I think I answered your quesitons in my other post.  Maybe I'd like the Santorini in some of the other colors, I just wasn't feeling this gray.  The embossing is really pretty, but the color just wasn't me.  The only problem is the embossing doesn't show up as well in the other colors and that's why I went for the gray.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know, I can barely keep up with myself sometimes :sigh:  I sold the taupe flo a few months ago.  I just wasn't reaching for it.  It was a beautiful bag, but for me it was a little stiff which made the small opening cumbersome to get into.  I am also returning both bags I got today, and I'm only keeping the red pebbled satchel.  I think the small dillen, the red pebbled satchel and the small flo are all the same size, maybe give or take a tiny bit.  Somehow I felt the most comfortable with the red pebbled because it was the smooshiest and felt the most broken in right from the beginning. The leather feels a little thinner so it has more give.  The small mouth opening is easier to maneuver my way in.  Also, where I live I just need a more carefree bag.  Plus I love the vibrant color of the pebbled leather.




Ahhh, ok

Lol... Girl you are like Houdini with these bags. Your decisions makes sense though. I totally feel you on being able to be carefree with weather.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, ok
> 
> Lol... Girl you are like Houdini with these bags. Your decisions makes sense though. I totally feel you on being able to be carefree with weather.



But you live in the land of sunshine.... sunshine::sunnies

It is really nice not having to check my weather app every night and morning.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan!  I think I answered your quesitons in my other post.  Maybe I'd like the Santorini in some of the other colors, I just wasn't feeling this gray.  The embossing is really pretty, but the color just wasn't me.  The only problem is the embossing doesn't show up as well in the other colors and that's why I went for the gray.



I already know I'm sending my gray santorini satchel back. I went to Macys and they had it there and I just didn't care for the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I already know I'm sending my gray santorini satchel back. I went to Macys and they had it there and I just didn't care for the color.




Oh well that's a bummer. I was worried I might have ruined it for you if you hadn't received yours yet. I'm sorry I wasn't thinking. In to others I guess.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here we go Dooneynistas!  The Sutton Hampshire tote


----------



## gatorgirl07

And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I know, I can barely keep up with myself sometimes :sigh:  I sold the taupe flo a few months ago.  I just wasn't reaching for it.  It was a beautiful bag, but for me it was a little stiff which made the small opening cumbersome to get into.  I am also returning both bags I got today, and I'm only keeping the red pebbled satchel.  I think the small dillen, the red pebbled satchel and the small flo are all the same size, maybe give or take a tiny bit.  Somehow I felt the most comfortable with the red pebbled because it was the smooshiest and felt the most broken in right from the beginning. The leather feels a little thinner so it has more give.  The small mouth opening is easier to maneuver my way in.  Also, where I live I just need a more carefree bag.  Plus I love the vibrant color of the pebbled leather.




I've been looking around the dooney site for the red pebbled satchel and can't find it, do you happen to have an item #? I've been thinking about this bag since I saw your reveal, and red is a color I don't have in my collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school



Hi GG!

Beautiful!  I've been eyeballin' the Sutton satchel in the same design.  Congrats!


----------



## alansgail

gatorgirl07 said:


> And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school


Oh-my-goodness!!!! Can you please do a mod shot? I'm loving this bag....my sister ordered hers today and we both can't wait to get it.
Do you love it? Sure looks wonderful and quite spacious which is what I'm after.

Thanks for posting your beauty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

alansgail said:


> Oh-my-goodness!!!! Can you please do a mod shot? I'm loving this bag....my sister ordered hers today and we both can't wait to get it.
> Do you love it? Sure looks wonderful and quite spacious which is what I'm after.
> 
> Thanks for posting your beauty!



I do love it.  It is big and spacious and perfect!  I will do a mod shot when I am dressed.....lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.
> View attachment 2835863



Gorgeous!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> 
> Beautiful!  I've been eyeballin' the Sutton satchel in the same design.  Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.
> View attachment 2835863


Pcan, good for you! I know you'll love carrying this bag. I love my satchel in that same silhouette. It's the perfect everyday size and it's beautiful.
Can't wait to see you wearing it!!!


----------



## alansgail

gatorgirl07 said:


> I do love it.  It is big and spacious and perfect!  I will do a mod shot when I am dressed.....lol


Yes, please wait until you're dressed, would hate for you to get banned! Of course that bag is big enough that maybe it could 'hide' all the pertinent parts............? :lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

alansgail said:


> Pcan, good for you! I know you'll love carrying this bag. I love my satchel in that same silhouette. It's the perfect everyday size and it's beautiful.
> Can't wait to see you wearing it!!!




Thanks girlfriend!! I loved it when I opened the box and even did an unboxing video but I think she's going Back. Though she's huge inside, it feels small to me. I'm still thinking about it


----------



## gatorgirl07

alansgail said:


> Yes, please wait until you're dressed, would hate for you to get banned! Of course that bag is big enough that maybe it could 'hide' all the pertinent parts............? :lolots:



Yes, it could.  LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school



Well, it looks like she's settled in and staying! She looks so pretty, and especially with the charm! Congrats! I think the way they did the buckles on the straps is really cool.  Good luck with the last day and a half.  I am counting down my last two days of work until a nice two week break.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.
> View attachment 2835863





PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! I loved it when I opened the box and even did an unboxing video but I think she's going Back. Though she's huge inside, it feels small to me. I'm still thinking about it



Oh that's a big bummer for you.  I know how much you loved this bag.  I'm really wish I had taken a mod shot for you when I was at the outlet. Maybe that would have helped. I'm sorry you're disappointed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that's a big bummer for you.  I know how much you loved this bag.  I'm really wish I had taken a mod shot for you when I was at the outlet. Maybe that would have helped. I'm sorry you're disappointed.




It's not your fault girly!!! I like it but don't love it. I think she's going back. I wish she was bigger. I have high hopes for the Red Logo Lock so I'm holding off ill I get her Friday so if I don't like, I can send back together. &#128532;&#128532;. I'm still thinking on it so nothing for sure yet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school





PcanTannedBty said:


> She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.
> View attachment 2835863



Two gorgeous Suttons!!   Congrats, ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's not your fault girly!!! I like it but don't love it. I think she's going back. I wish she was bigger. I have high hopes for the Red Logo Lock so I'm holding off ill I get her Friday so if I don't like, I can send back together. &#128532;&#128532;. I'm still thinking on it so nothing for sure yet.



I can't wait for you and Rosie to get your logo locks! I want to see them in that color. I really hope you like it.


----------



## missmoimoi

MaryBel said:


> Well, all this talk about the Dooney 50% sale starting today made me do it. I did a quick run to the outlet, during rush hour! What was I thinking? Ah, I know, thinking on getting the Dooney I wanted 50% plus the extra $25. I was very close of getting the Samba belted shopper in red (the largest of all the sizes), but decided to behave (for once) and just get the bag I drove for. May I present Ms tessuta woven shopper in marine. Please excuse the pic, because of all the extra light it looks very washed out. It's a darker blue.



Congrats on such a fabulous tote and the fantastic price!  I first caught a glimpse of the Chelsea nubuck shopper in navy and red and I instantly made a beeline for them.  Sadly, neither one are in my closet   Next, I "found" the Tessuta collection but only in coffee & caramel.  Both are gorgeous and in truth, I want both   One is 33% off and the other is 20% so I've got my fingers crossed that I can pick one (or both) up for an additional promo discount before somebody else does.  Your navy marine is lovely!


----------



## MaryBel

missmoimoi said:


> Congrats on such a fabulous tote and the fantastic price!  I first caught a glimpse of the Chelsea nubuck shopper in navy and red and I instantly made a beeline for them.  Sadly, neither one are in my closet   Next, I "found" the Tessuta collection but only in coffee & caramel.  Both are gorgeous and in truth, I want both   One is 33% off and the other is 20% so I've got my fingers crossed that I can pick one (or both) up for an additional promo discount before somebody else does.  Your navy marine is lovely!


 
Thank you!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Technically, it's not my bag, but a gift for my mom for Christmas. It's the florentine pocket shopper in brown (chestnut? Or tmorro? Sorry I forgot). I really love this bag I think I should steal it for myself LOL! I love that it takes two shapes and has a nice handle drop. Don't mind my pajama pants!


----------



## alansgail

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! I loved it when I opened the box and even did an unboxing video but I think she's going Back. Though she's huge inside, it feels small to me. I'm still thinking about it


Oh so sad! But we all get it, the bag has to have that "it" factor in every way to be a keeper.
At least in my book. Hope you find another gem you can love!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> Technically, it's not my bag, but a gift for my mom for Christmas. It's the florentine pocket shopper in brown (chestnut? Or tmorro? Sorry I forgot). I really love this bag I think I should steal it for myself LOL! I love that it takes two shapes and has a nice handle drop. Don't mind my pajama pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835947
> View attachment 2835948
> View attachment 2835949




It's so pretty! I love the two shapes. It's versatile! It makes it an even better value. I hope your mom loves it. What's great gift!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Received Miss Sutton Sydney yesterday... Boxed back up to the Q today. I love the color combo but wasn't feeling the shape at all and I couldn't get past how the strap hooked on. I even did a video that I'll still upload but... 

Here ya go Q!!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

PcanTannedBty said:


> Received Miss Sutton Sydney yesterday... Boxed back up to the Q today. I love the color combo but wasn't feeling the shape at all and I couldn't get past how the strap hooked on. I even did a video that I'll still upload but...
> 
> Here ya go Q!!!




Lol! She was not for you...especially with the strap! On to the next!! It makes room for another special Dooney


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Lol! She was not for you...especially with the strap! On to the next!! It makes room for another special Dooney




Lol... Exactly!! And I know exactly what special Dooney I have in mind. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Vicmarie

Ohh I wanna know what you're thinking !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Ohh I wanna know what you're thinking !




Uhhhh... A Clayton, of course!!! Black or Marine!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... A Clayton, of course!!! Black or Marine!




Lol ! I had a feeling ! I hope you find a good deal ! That marine is soooo gorgeous !


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagAddiction712 said:


> Technically, it's not my bag, but a gift for my mom for Christmas. It's the florentine pocket shopper in brown (chestnut? Or tmorro? Sorry I forgot). I really love this bag I think I should steal it for myself LOL! I love that it takes two shapes and has a nice handle drop. Don't mind my pajama pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835947
> View attachment 2835948
> View attachment 2835949



Gorgeous!   I hope your mom loves her new bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Received Miss Sutton Sydney yesterday... Boxed back up to the Q today. I love the color combo but wasn't feeling the shape at all and I couldn't get past how the strap hooked on. I even did a video that I'll still upload but...
> 
> Here ya go Q!!!



Sorry it didn't work for you, GF.  But you know what we say...   "nexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxt!!!"


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Received Miss Sutton Sydney yesterday... Boxed back up to the Q today. I love the color combo but wasn't feeling the shape at all and I couldn't get past how the strap hooked on. I even did a video that I'll still upload but...
> 
> Here ya go Q!!!



Oh well, when you know....you just know.  Sorry it didn't work out.  I'm still looking forward to the video.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry it didn't work for you, GF.  But you know what we say...   "nexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxt!!!"




Lol... Exactly!!!!

Neeeeeext!!!!....


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Exactly!!!!
> 
> Neeeeeext!!!!....



Are you still considering the Alto Sabrina?  I think it is the same size and silhouette as the Sydney.  (I saw it in Dillard's recently and it was much smaller than I thought.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Received Miss Sutton Sydney yesterday... Boxed back up to the Q today. I love the color combo but wasn't feeling the shape at all _*and I couldn't get past how the strap hooked on.*_ I even did a video that I'll still upload but...
> 
> Here ya go Q!!!



Hi PTB!

I was afraid of that!  I saw the presentation and that's when I realized the strap connects to the handles.  When [Susan's Stand-in, forgot her name] put it on I saw her struggling to keep the handles down and knew even with the outside zipper pocket, which I really wanted, I wasn't going to be happy with it.

Movin' on!

Thanks for the review!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> I was afraid of that!  I saw the presentation and that's when I realized the strap connects to the handles.  When [Susan's Stand-in, forgot her name] put it on I saw her struggling to keep the handles down and knew even with the outside zipper pocket, which I really wanted, I wasn't going to be happy with it.
> 
> Movin' on!
> 
> Thanks for the review!



I thought there are small metal hoops behind the handle hardware to clip the strap to?  Did I see that wrong?  :weird:   The strap still crosses over the bag, but the handles should lie flat if the strap is attached correctly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought there are small metal hoops behind the handle hardware to clip the strap to?  Did I see that wrong?  :weird:   The strap still crosses over the bag, but the handles should lie flat if the strap is attached correctly.



I didn't notice that.  I'll look at the video on QVC.  That one is with Susan.  I'd be okay with the small metal hooks, those usually work to keep the handles down.  But they weren't staying down when "she" put the strap on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought there are small metal hoops behind the handle hardware to clip the strap to?  Did I see that wrong?  :weird:   The strap still crosses over the bag, but the handles should lie flat if the strap is attached correctly.





RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't notice that.  I'll look at the video on QVC.  That one is with Susan.  I'd be okay with the small metal hooks, those usually work to keep the handles down.  But they weren't staying down when "she" put the strap on.



OK!  I see the hooks now.  In the video Susan has the strap hooked to the handles, not the hooks.  It wasn't until a couple of minutes in she pulls the handle down and you see the hook. 

Thanks for letting me know!:kiss:


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> And out of the box and stuffing........ready for the last day and a half of school





PcanTannedBty said:


> She arrived... Miss Sutton Sydney in Brown TMoro.
> View attachment 2835863



Beautiful, beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## lurkernomore

My ILD order finally came and it is . This is my first Dooney reveal - woot! They came in two different packages, several days apart, but now everything is home where it should be!
first are the packages - not squished like some of my other deliveries.


----------



## lurkernomore

Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!

woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Are you still considering the Alto Sabrina?  I think it is the same size and silhouette as the Sydney.  (I saw it in Dillard's recently and it was much smaller than I thought.)




Ahhh... Thank you! I WAS considering it!!!... Now, I guess I'm not. Lol... Grrrr!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lurkernomore said:


> Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!
> 
> woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!




Stunning girlfriend!!! Love that color combo and the little coin case. Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

lurkernomore said:


> Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!
> 
> woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!



Oh twins on the tessuta!  Someday I will get mine from ILD.  Can't wait, she's beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

lurkernomore said:


> My ILD order finally came and it is . This is my first Dooney reveal - woot! They came in two different packages, several days apart, but now everything is home where it should be!
> first are the packages - not squished like some of my other deliveries.




Gorgeous combo! Congrats on these beauties. I love that color combo on the Tessuta too. I saw it at the outlet and it was stunning.


----------



## lurkernomore

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stunning girlfriend!!! Love that color combo and the little coin case. Congrats!



Thanks - she will not be a gift next week - cutting the tags now!



elbgrl said:


> Oh twins on the tessuta!  Someday I will get mine from ILD.  Can't wait, she's beautiful!


on twins! I was starting to think she would never get here!



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous combo! Congrats on these beauties. I love that color combo on the Tessuta too. I saw it at the outlet and it was stunning.


Thanks! I only get to the Vero Beach outlet about once a year when I visit family - I wish we had one here in New Hampshire!


----------



## hopi

BagAddiction712 said:


> Technically, it's not my bag, but a gift for my mom for Christmas. It's the florentine pocket shopper in brown (chestnut? Or tmorro? Sorry I forgot). I really love this bag I think I should steal it for myself LOL! I love that it takes two shapes and has a nice handle drop. Don't mind my pajama pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835947
> View attachment 2835948
> View attachment 2835949



Love the color, Your Mom will be thrilled - Wrap it up before you change your mind


----------



## hopi

lurkernomore said:


> Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!
> 
> woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!



Soooooooo beautiful and such a great deal, Congratulations


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your Tessuta.  Now I want one too.   But still waiting on my Santorini satchel as it makes it's way across the country... inch by inch.  Tracking was just updated.  The package is within 100 miles of my house.  They expect to be able to deliver it by next Wed.  Guess it's being hand carried all the way.


----------



## lurkernomore

hopi said:


> Soooooooo beautiful and such a great deal, Congratulations



Thanks -She is really pretty.and for $149....what is not to love!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your Tessuta.  Now I want one too.   But still waiting on my Santorini satchel as it makes it's way across the country... inch by inch.  Tracking was just updated.  The package is within 100 miles of my house.  They expect to be able to deliver it by next Wed.  Guess it's being hand carried all the way.


I love this so much, I am looking at the Claremont woven - I think I have a new obsession


----------



## hopi

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks -She is really pretty.and for $149....what is not to love!
> 
> 
> Stop - she was in my cart and I slept on it cause I had ordered 3 other items.
> Talk about snoozing and losing.
> I am hitting my head on the wall as we speak.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> OK!  I see the hooks now.  In the video Susan has the strap hooked to the handles, not the hooks.  It wasn't until a couple of minutes in she pulls the handle down and you see the hook.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know!:kiss:



You're welcome!   I noticed that Susan attached the strap wrong, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!
> 
> woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!



Gorgeous stuff, LNM!!   Congrats.


----------



## lurkernomore

hopi said:


> lurkernomore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -She is really pretty.and for $149....what is not to love!
> 
> 
> Stop - she was in my cart and I slept on it cause I had ordered 3 other items.
> Talk about snoozing and losing.
> I am hitting my head on the wall as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it will be at a great price again - if anyone here sees it, you can be sure they will let you know!
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stuff, LNM!!   Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I got the Coach embossed woven tote (very different style and look) in blue/black at the outlet back in October, but IMO, there is no comparison - the workmanship on the Dooney is pretty amazing.
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh that red is beautiful !! It's like my riri Mac lipstick !!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740




I'm glad you love!!!  I have to say I do too! I can't wait for the video!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740



Congrats Pcan,  I'm glad you love her as I do!  


And marvelous picture, mine didn't do her justice.  I love the way she is a pure red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740




Hi PTB!

I'm so happy you love her!  You've been on the fence so long and I'm happy she was worth the anticipation. And I'm always happy when you ladies are happy with your red bags! 

Congrats!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740



The reds are stunners, Pcan beautiful picture of LOLO
Totally understand why  Rosie wants to air hers out rather than do an exchange. 
I just sent a Coach bag back for the same smell and have had  clothes from Q with that issue.  My yard is not fenced so sitting bags outside is not an option for me.

Could post your utube link if it is not a problem.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740


 


Congrats, she's gorgeous!!  Y'all are making me want one of these!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740



Fabulous!   That is the perfect shade of red!!  Love Lolo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy you love her!  You've been on the fence so long and I'm happy she was worth the anticipation. And I'm always happy when you ladies are happy with your red bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you girlfriend!!! Yes, I put this on the list to my holiday fairy and to my surprise!!! "Heres my credit card sugar". Lol... 

I'm loving her especially after being so disappointed in the Sutton Sydney.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous!   That is the perfect shade of red!!  Love Lolo!




Thanks girly!!! She is the perfect shade but now I want more red!!! Lol. This red has a blue undertone, which times it down a little but I still love her.


----------



## elbgrl

Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!






Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?


----------



## Vicmarie

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?




I think it's beautiful I LOVE those colors together !


----------



## Vicmarie

here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?



The red Lolo is a hard act to follow........ Ms. T  is an amazing price and looks beautiful on you...  You scored big but I always get on my soap box about being happy.


----------



## lurkernomore

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?



Twins! She looks great on you! I am taking mine out for the "Saturday before Christmas crunch" tomorrow and I have high expectations.
I think you need her in your life


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without



WOW
The contrast colors on this bag is amazing,  your new baby is stunning, Congrats on picking such a beauty.  Love it.


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> I think it's beautiful I LOVE those colors together !





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without


Thank you Vicmarie, I love your pink stanwich too, pink is a favorite of mine.


hopi said:


> The red Lolo is a hard act to follow........ Ms. T  is an amazing price and looks beautiful on you...  You scored big but I always get on my soap box about being happy.


Thanks hopi, the jury is still out . . .


lurkernomore said:


> Twins! She looks great on you! I am taking mine out for the "Saturday before Christmas crunch" tomorrow and I have high expectations.
> I think you need her in your life


Thank you LJ, I may take her out tomorrow too.


----------



## HarliRexx

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?




I love it! What a steal!


----------



## HarliRexx

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without




Wow! That pink really pops! The tmorrow is such a nice contrast against it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?



She is STUNNING, Rosie!!   And "practically free!!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without



Oh my.  She's a beauty, Vic!!!       Just gorgeous.  Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?




I think Ms T looks like she was made for you! Honestly she looks beautiful with that sweater. I agree the price is almost too good to pass up, but it's still a lot of money so it should be love. I really love how it looks on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without




So, so cute!! Love pink and brown! Now I have to go watch the unboxing do I can see how you feel about her.


----------



## elbgrl

HarliRexx said:


> I love it! What a steal!





MiaBorsa said:


> She is STUNNING, Rosie!!   And "practically free!!"





Twoboyz said:


> I think Ms T looks like she was made for you! Honestly she looks beautiful with that sweater. I agree the price is almost too good to pass up, but it's still a lot of money so it should be love. I really love how it looks on you.



Thanks ya'll, I'm pretty sure she is a keeper.  Just seemed a little bit of a let down after waiting so long for her, and Lolo beat her home in all her beauty!  

And very true, she was "practically free"!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without




Beautiful... I LOOOVE the Stanwich. Such a soft pink.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?




I think it's beautiful and she looks like she was made for you. Even though the price is good, you have to feel it.


----------



## missmoimoi

handbags4me said:


> My Black Friday order is finally here!  This was on backorder when I placed the order (sight unseen).  I love it!!  The Pebble Grain Willa Zip Satchel in Caramel.  Perfect size for me - slightly smaller than Chelsea but seems to have almost equal capacity.  The interior is just like the MK sutton for those of you that are familiar - two outer zip compartments and middle open snapped compartment.  With this and my recent MK purchase (will post in the non-Dooney purchase thread), I think I'm good on brown satchels!



Wow!  I love your choices here - I hope I can see these in person - I hope they are stocked.  Love, love, love a good dark brown and the caramel pebbled leather looks divine!
Congrats


----------



## missmoimoi

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?



Oh keep her!  I've been admiring Tessuta Chelsea shoppers recently - would love to collect


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  *What do y'all say?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Logical me: I say at $149 it's hard not to keep her, but you can still use that money on another bag you are 100% in love with.  You shouldn't keep her just because of the price.
> 
> Ok, Security just came and kicked Logical me out! Don't know how she got in here!  It's hard to decide now because the red Lolo is pulling your focus.  But after the holidays, I think you're going to have separation anxiety if you send Ms Tessuta back.  She's beautiful!  When you need to carry a shopper you're going to wish you had her. And she looks good on your shoulder!  I say keep here!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without



With or without flash she's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?


 
That is gorgeous!  And for $149?  Definitely staying!  She looks great on you!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without


 
TDF gorgeous!!  Love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  *What do y'all say?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Logical me: I say at $149 it's hard not to keep her, but you can still use that money on another bag you are 100% in love with.  You shouldn't keep her just because of the price.
> 
> Ok, Security just came and kicked Logical me out! Don't know how she got in here!  It's hard to decide now because the red Lolo is pulling your focus.  But after the holidays, I think you're going to have separation anxiety if you send Ms Tessuta back.  She's beautiful!  When you need to carry a shopper you're going to wish you had her. And she looks good on your shoulder!  I say keep here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that Security. They are such a pain in the neck! Lol. I agree though. That tessuta looks so great on!
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think it's beautiful and she looks like she was made for you. Even though the price is good, you have to feel it.





missmoimoi said:


> Oh keep her!  I've been admiring Tessuta Chelsea shoppers recently - would love to collect





RuedeNesle said:


> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  *What do y'all say?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Logical me: I say at $149 it's hard not to keep her, but you can still use that money on another bag you are 100% in love with.  You shouldn't keep her just because of the price.
> 
> Ok, Security just came and kicked Logical me out! Don't know how she got in here!  It's hard to decide now because the red Lolo is pulling your focus.  But after the holidays, I think you're going to have separation anxiety if you send Ms Tessuta back.  She's beautiful!  When you need to carry a shopper you're going to wish you had her. And she looks good on your shoulder!  I say keep here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NutsAboutCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous!  And for $149?  Definitely staying!  She looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDF gorgeous!!  Love her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RuedeNesle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that Security. They are such a pain in the neck! Lol. I agree though. That tessuta looks so great on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.  I have decided to keep her.  I do like her alot, and the price was just too good.  Very good point about separation anxiety.  If I returned her, I know I would regret it.
> 
> I hate when security shows up!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Good decision.  Logical me says returning the Tessuta doesn't make any sense.  Logical me says I should have ordered one too.  I wonder who was controlling my when I didn't order it?


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

lurkernomore said:


> My ILD order finally came and it is . This is my first Dooney reveal - woot! They came in two different packages, several days apart, but now everything is home where it should be!
> first are the packages - not squished like some of my other deliveries.




Yay! So glad it finally arrived! Beautiful!!

Lol- just saw I tagged the wrong pic! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740




Love the Red Pcan! So pretty and festive for the holidays 



elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?




Just gorgeous! For that price! A keeper 



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without




Pink is my favorite color! Love it!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!


----------



## elbgrl

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277



Oh my goodness what a beauty!    Congrats on a winner!


----------



## hopi

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277



Beautiful


----------



## Trudysmom

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277


I love that color! I have that bag in red, lovely bag.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

elbgrl said:


> Oh my goodness what a beauty!    Congrats on a winner!







hopi said:


> Beautiful







Trudysmom said:


> I love that color! I have that bag in red, lovely bag.




Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her pink polka dot dust bag I made for her


----------



## macde90

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her pink polka dot dust bag I made for her
> View attachment 2838348


Flo and her dustbag are quite cute. Do you make matching dustbags for all of your bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her pink polka dot dust bag I made for her
> View attachment 2838348



Wow, she's perfect! I'm so happy you found that bag.  The dust bag is too perfect.  Very cute!


----------



## hopi

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her *pink polka dot dust bag* I made for her
> View attachment 2838348



too cute


----------



## RuedeNesle

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her pink polka dot dust bag I made for her
> View attachment 2838348



Beautiful! And I love the dust bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Good decision.  Logical me says returning the Tessuta doesn't make any sense.  Logical me says I should have ordered one too.  I wonder who was controlling my when I didn't order it?





S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277



Wow, Raspberry!  She's gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

macde90 said:


> Flo and her dustbag are quite cute. Do you make matching dustbags for all of your bags?




Yes  Thank you!  I do make dust bags for them. Then they look cute sitting on the shelf or in your closet rather than the dull dust bags that usually come with them. 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she's perfect! I'm so happy you found that bag.  The dust bag is too perfect.  Very cute!




Thanks TB! I was so happy to find her 



hopi said:


> too cute




Thank you Hopi 



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! And I love the dust bag!







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, Raspberry!  She's gorgeous, congrats!!




Thank you Ruede and NAC - I feel lucky to have found her


----------



## Suzwhat

Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.




Welcome Suz
You kicked up some great Dooney items and so glad you are sharing your photo's.
Love that Tessuta!


----------



## Suzwhat

hopi said:


> Welcome Suz
> You kicked up some great Dooney items and so glad you are sharing your photo's.
> Love that Tessuta!



Thank you!


----------



## HarliRexx

Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.




Love the Tessuta shopper in that color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great collection.  Love the Tessuta and the wallet.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you to everyone who commented on my pink stanwich ! She's a beauty !!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.


 

Great first photo!  Love the bag and the wallet!!


----------



## MaryBel

lurkernomore said:


> Then everything wrapped perfectly, and finally Naked!
> 
> woven in coffee/marine and coin purse in navy. I am a sucker for kisslocks!


 
Congrats on your Tessuta shopper! It's really pretty. I considered getting the same one as yours but ended up with the all marine. They are really pretty and the fact they are really woven makes them even more unique. I too have the coach woven studio tote in black/blue and I agree about the quality of this Dooney.




PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740




She's really pretty! The color is just fab! Congrats!



elbgrl said:


> Okay Ms Tessuta in marine/cocoa arrived today!  Finally!
> 
> View attachment 2837289
> 
> View attachment 2837291
> 
> 
> Honestly it's not 100% love yet.  After all Lolo is hard to top!  But a $400 plus bag for $149 is almost a no brainier so for now she's staying.  What do y'all say?


 
I think it looks really good on you! And that was an awesome price!
Congrats!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!




S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277




Congrats on your raspberry flo! It's gorgeous!



Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.


 
Awesome haul! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!


----------



## lucyinthesky25

New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
My first Dooney purchases.


----------



## elbgrl

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870
> 
> Beautiful!  I wish I hadn't missed this.





lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> My first Dooney purchases.



Lovely, congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thanks everyone who complimented my first photo.  You guys are WAY better at this.  Your photos are fantastic and part of the reason why I decided to buy some Dooney bags.


----------



## Suzwhat

lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> My first Dooney purchases.



Congratulations!  These are gorgeous and thanks for sharing great pix!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.




All are gorgeous!! Twins on the nylon bag. Loving the Tessuta in that color! Love your first photo


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870




Hi Twin! Great picture! I think you captured the color pretty well. Gosh, I know, I took so many pictures and it keeps coming out too orange! I had mine with me today because it was raining. The perfect bag for all kinds of weather. I like the no contrast stitching as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> 
> My first Dooney purchases.




Welcome! Great first
Purchases and great picture! Congrats on your two first beauties.


----------



## swags

This is the pebbled leather hobo in red I got on the last day of Dooney. I love the bag but thought the accessory would be a little bigger.
It's basically a small card holder.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> View attachment 2840172
> View attachment 2840174
> 
> 
> This is the pebbled leather hobo in red I got on the last day of Dooney. I love the bag but thought the accessory would be a little bigger.
> It's basically a small card holder.




It's really pretty! I think the card holder is cute  I love how slouchy the hobo is.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> My Raspberry Flo Satchel  I'm loving this color in person! Was not sure, but it's love!! &#128522; Got lucky enough to find one brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2838277



Oh wow! So beautifully.  That color is much softer than the baby pink and violet. Ive been looking for one as well. Where did you find her?


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> It's really pretty! I think the card holder is cute  I love how slouchy the hobo is.


 
Thanks! Its a very comfortable bag.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> All are gorgeous!! Twins on the nylon bag. Loving the Tessuta in that color! Love your first photo



Thanks TwoBoyz!  You posted a mod shot of your black/black nylon bag and I loved the look so much I had to get one.  Mine is a slightly different version I think (tan interior and no luggage tag) but i REALLY love it.  Been resisting getting another one in a different color.  I will wait in case sales happen.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks TwoBoyz!  You posted a mod shot of your black/black nylon bag and I loved the look so much I had to get one.  Mine is a slightly different version I think (tan interior and no luggage tag) but i REALLY love it.  Been resisting getting another one in a different color.  I will wait in case sales happen.




Well I'm so glad you found one. It's such a great bag to carry and it holds a lot. I ,Ike the version you got. I think it might be the newer one. I always admire the bag in other colors like navy with the tan trim and red with the tan trim. They have had a big selection at the outlet lately. Enjoy it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870


 
Congrats!!  I am so jealous.  She is gorgeous!! 

I will find a pebbled grain satchel one day.......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> View attachment 2840172
> View attachment 2840174
> 
> 
> This is the pebbled leather hobo in red I got on the last day of Dooney. I love the bag but thought the accessory would be a little bigger.
> It's basically a small card holder.


 

Congrats!  Another gorgeus red bag!  Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870



  I'm so happy you love her!  I know you weren't sure because it was hard for us to describe the true color. (Now you understand why it looks so different in pics!)  

She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> View attachment 2840172
> View attachment 2840174
> 
> 
> This is the pebbled leather hobo in red I got on the last day of Dooney. I love the bag but thought the accessory would be a little bigger.
> It's basically a small card holder.



  Another beautiful red bag!  The cardholder is cute.  I hope you're able to use it every now and then at least.  (Maybe insurance cards?)  

Congrats on your new red beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a photo.  I've been on a Dooney kick and now have a Tessuta shopper in marine/coffee; nylon large pocket satchel in black/black and a croco zip around wallet.  They look better in person.




:welcome2: Suz!

I love your Dooney collection!  You're off to a great start!

Congrats!


----------



## grace04

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870



Such a beautiful pebble grain satchel!  It's gorgeous and looks so soft and lovely to carry!



lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> My first Dooney purchases.



Congratulations on your first Dooney!  The tote is gorgeous and will be super-practical and easy to carry.  The mini bag is adorable; something every woman should have!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> My first Dooney purchases.



:welcome2:  Lucy!

What a great way to start your Dooney collection!  My two favorite styles are Shopper/totes and satchels.  And I'm lovin' your cranberry Bitsy Bag!

Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Twin! Great picture! I think you captured the color pretty well. Gosh, I know, I took so many pictures and it keeps coming out too orange! I had mine with me today because it was raining. The perfect bag for all kinds of weather. I like the no contrast stitching as well. Enjoy!


This is the perfect bag for rain!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  I am so jealous.  She is gorgeous!!
> 
> I will find a pebbled grain satchel one day.......


Thanks!  Don't give up.  She's worth it.



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you love her!  I know you weren't sure because it was hard for us to describe the true color. (Now you understand why it looks so different in pics!)
> 
> Yes, thank you for pushing me over the edge!
> She's beautiful!  Congrats!





grace04 said:


> Such a beautiful pebble grain satchel!  It's gorgeous and looks so soft and lovely to carry!
> 
> Thank you! She's very smoochy and I love that.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

FlorentineQuack said:


> Oh wow! So beautifully.  That color is much softer than the baby pink and violet. Ive been looking for one as well. Where did you find her?




Thanks so much FQ! I found her on eBay! I just checked and there are a couple new ones listed  Good luck! I hope you get one - it's such a pretty color.


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> :welcome2: Suz!
> 
> I love your Dooney collection!  You're off to a great start!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!  This forum has the nicest people on it, I swear.  You guys are all so welcoming and you have great bags!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thanks so much FQ! I found her on eBay! I just checked and there are a couple new ones listed  Good luck! I hope you get one - it's such a pretty color.



Thankyou so much. Will check them out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!*  This forum has the nicest people on it, I swear*.  You guys are all so welcoming and you have great bags!



Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  This forum has the nicest people on it, I swear.  You guys are all so welcoming and you have great bags!




Yes, thanks Suz! It is a great place. Welcome aboard


----------



## thebaglady2015

What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!




Beautiful!!! I love that blue. Hubby did a great job.


----------



## RuedeNesle

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!




Great job!  She's beautiful! I love the blue with the brown trim!

Congrats!


----------



## thebaglady2015

RuedeNesle said:


> Great job!  She's beautiful! I love the blue with the brown trim!
> 
> Congrats!


I have a gorgeous expresso brown Coach laser cut wallet that I will use with it. I love it. Changing from Christmas red to blue ostrich for today's shopping. Can't wait! Thanks for the compliments, it is worthy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!



Yes, awesome bag. He did good! 

Blue shades are my favorite "pop" color for a bag. I have 7 blue bags from various brands, including D&B of course!


----------



## thebaglady2015

The tag says navy, but it's more of any electric blue color. It really stands out. I'm so proud of him. Apparently he had help from my 13-year old daughter.  She's claiming the choice. Frankly I don't care.


----------



## Twoboyz

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!




So pretty! I love blue with brown TMoro trim. He did great...and so did your daughter.  Enjoy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!


 
He sure did!  That is gorgeous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!



Nice!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## aerinha

My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled. 

Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).



 I'm so happy she's what you wanted!  She looks beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy she's what you wanted!  She looks beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you.  Was really nervous what would turn up even though it was a good seller.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).




Gorgeous!!  So glad she is exactly what you wanted. I love the color!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!!  So glad she is exactly what you wanted. I love the color!



The only down side is that they shipped it flat so now I have to fluff it up.  Otherwise really happy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Both your DH and DD did great.  I love that blue ostrich.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha:  love the leather on your new handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).


Really pretty bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).




Wow!!!! What a beautiful bag.... Such a nice patina. Congrats on this win.


----------



## grace04

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!



Beautiful blue!  Love the brown with the blue...great bag!



aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).



Lovely!  Congrats on a pretty bag and a great deal!


----------



## aerinha

Thanks for all the compliments on my satchel.  Next reveal will be short lived as I ordered a chestnut satchel from Macy's sale (still hasn't shipped) that I am nearly positive I am returning since the t-moro worked out so well


----------



## Glitter_pixie

aerinha said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my satchel.  Next reveal will be short lived as I ordered a chestnut satchel from Macy's sale (still hasn't shipped) that I am nearly positive I am returning since the t-moro worked out so well



I love t-moro. My first DB was the mini florentine satchel in t-moro. Very versatile color. It's rich and just works well with lots of fashions.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)  






Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...


----------



## hopi

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).



I adore the Tmoro!




MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)



LOVE this bag so much..........and yes Happy New year to You


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> LOVE this bag so much..........and yes Happy New year to You



Thanks, hopi!   I already loaded her up!     Happy New Year to you, too!!   :kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> [Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...



Now I'm craving this bag again!  Sydney looks beautiful in your pics! And the outside zipper pocket is what attracted me to her in the beginning.

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!


 


Love your bag! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...


 
She's so pretty! She's on my wish list!
Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...




Congrats girly!!!! I had this beauty but had to send her back. She just wasn't for me. Enjoy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Now I'm craving this bag again!  Sydney looks beautiful in your pics! And the outside zipper pocket is what attracted me to her in the beginning.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks GF!




MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! She's on my wish list!
> Congrats!


 I absolutely LOVE this bag.  If it comes out in navy or red, I'll be all over it!!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats girly!!!! I had this beauty but had to send her back. She just wasn't for me. Enjoy!!


They don't always work for us, but this one is perfect for me!!   LOVE her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...




TDF gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous!! Congrats!!



Thanks, NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...




She's a beauty! I like that zipper on the back too. I also love the dark brown trim. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's a beauty! I like that zipper on the back too. I also love the dark brown trim. Congrats!



Thanks!  I am loving the new darker trim on the 1975 siggy pattern.   She's a fabulous bag, and very rich looking in person.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...


I love that bag, was checking it out online a few weeks ago.  I'm just not sure that green trim is for me.  I hope Macy's gets this is so I can see it in person.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).


 
Beautiful!  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...



Yeah for you! She is sooo beautiful. I didn't go out anywhere today but I so wanted to take my Sutton Hampshire out that I put it over my shoulder just to walk down to the mailbox!  Congrats! Don't you love the suede green piping?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yeah for you! She is sooo beautiful. I didn't go out anywhere today but I so wanted to take my Sutton Hampshire out that *I put it over my shoulder just to walk down to the mailbox*!  Congrats! Don't you love the suede green piping?



   Thanks, girl!  Aren't we silly to love purses so much??   I have mine sitting on a table so I can worship her across the room.    I just look at her and sigh.    

OMG, I had the hardest time choosing between the Hampshire and the Sydney.  I decided the Sydney was more the size I wanted, but I LOVE that Hampshire.  And yes, the suede green piping suits the bag to a "T"...it looks perfect on there.  I'd love a wallet in the Sutton.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I love that bag, was checking it out online a few weeks ago.  I'm just not sure that green trim is for me.  I hope Macy's gets this is so I can see it in person.


Thanks.  She's much prettier in person than in my pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yeah for you! She is sooo beautiful. I didn't go out anywhere today but I so wanted to take my Sutton Hampshire out that I put it over my shoulder just to walk down to the mailbox!  Congrats! Don't you love the suede green piping?




Hahaha! I love that!! 

Sarah, I often do the same since I never have anywhere to go. I just love looking at them.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I am loving the new darker trim on the 1975 siggy pattern.   She's a fabulous bag, and very rich looking in person.



This bag is so rich looking, I have the older one in biscuit and can't let it go other wise I would get this, they are a tad to similar for me to justify this beauty.

eta 
Sensei has taught me not to justify but that's the only way I can stop myself,


----------



## elbgrl

Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!

Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.




She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in* perfect*, still wrapped condition.




Sophia orchid is  perfect, beautiful picture
Santa did good.
Congrats


----------



## Glitter_pixie

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.



She is absolutely beautiful! I was very tempted to buy the Sophia but wanted it in the ivy. She is divine in the orchid. Looks so soft, so feminine. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> This bag is so rich looking, I have the older one in biscuit and can't let it go other wise I would get this, they are a tad to similar for me to justify this beauty.
> 
> eta
> Sensei has taught me not to justify but that's the only way I can stop myself,



Thanks, hopi.  I had the older t'moro/biscuit model, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.



She's a beauty, Rosie!   Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.




She's gorgeous Rosie!
Congrats on getting another winner!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Sophia orchid is  perfect, beautiful picture
> Santa did good.
> Congrats


Thanks hopi!


Glitter_pixie said:


> She is absolutely beautiful! I was very tempted to buy the Sophia but wanted it in the ivy. She is divine in the orchid. Looks so soft, so feminine. Congrats!


Thanks!  I have her in the ivy too, she's absolutely beautiful.


MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, Rosie!   Congrats.


Thanks Sarah!  I love your Sydney too.


MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Rosie!
> Congrats on getting another winner!



Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## aerinha

After I got my t-Moro bargain I knew the chestnut bag was going back. Feared it would be hard when she finally arrived from Macy's website (seriously underwhelmed by their slowness), but while a lovely color,  the leather is duller, dryer feeling and more textured than the tmoro so it is easy to return.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> After I got my t-Moro bargain I knew the chestnut bag was going back. Feared it would be hard when she finally arrived from Macy's website (seriously underwhelmed by their slowness), but while a lovely color,  the leather is duller, dryer feeling and more textured than the tmoro so it is easy to return.



She's pretty, but I agree the t'moro is the winner!!


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> She's pretty, but I agree the t'moro is the winner!!



Thanks.  If the smalls weren't still so big I might have talked myself into both, but I think a mini is really the way to go for me if, after use, the flop over zipper part doesn't start bothering me.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

(So sorry for the double post).

Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?



And she has feet!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253


Love this color.


----------



## Vicmarie

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253




So cute !!! I want this in the yellow ! They are pretty roomy !


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.




She's just beautiful Rosie! The orchid is one of my favorite colors. With the black it really pops too. I'm so happy you got a new one still wrapped. It feels a little like winning he lottery to me when that happens....even though I don't know what it feels like to win the lottery lol! Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> After I got my t-Moro bargain I knew the chestnut bag was going back. Feared it would be hard when she finally arrived from Macy's website (seriously underwhelmed by their slowness), but while a lovely color,  the leather is duller, dryer feeling and more textured than the tmoro so it is easy to return.




It's always such a relief when the decision is an easy one. I'm glad you found your perfect Tmoro!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253




I love that color in the pebble! The mini Chelsea is so adorable! Enjoy that little cutie!


----------



## elbgrl

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253


Wow how pretty - love the color!


Twoboyz said:


> She's just beautiful Rosie! The orchid is one of my favorite colors. With the black it really pops too. I'm so happy you got a new one still wrapped. It feels a little like winning he lottery to me when that happens....even though I don't know what it feels like to win the lottery lol! Congrats



Thanks TB!  I need to either win the lottery or quit buying bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253



Cute bag.  That forest/saddle combo is so classic Dooney.


----------



## oldbaglover

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253


I love that bag as it reminds me of the AWL pebble leather bags with their gorgeous tan leather trim.


----------



## HarliRexx

Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253




I haven't seen any mini chelseas in person but they look so darn cute! I've been on a mini bag kick lately. I'm just concerned about the magnetic closure on such a small bag. Does it feel pretty secure?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> So cute !!! I want this in the yellow ! They are pretty roomy !



Thanks, Vicmarie! The yellow is such a pretty color. I love when we have so many color choices, but sometimes it's hard to decide! I got this from IDooney mostly because of the great discount in addition to the color. 



Twoboyz said:


> I love that color in the pebble! The mini Chelsea is so adorable! Enjoy that little cutie!



Thank you TBz! Waiting for some dry weather to take her out for a test drive. 



elbgrl said:


> Wow how pretty - love the color!







MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag.  That forest/saddle combo is so classic Dooney.





oldbaglover said:


> I love that bag as it reminds me of the AWL pebble leather bags with their gorgeous tan leather trim.



MiaBorsa and oldbaglover, so true, the color combination with the trim is class and also reminds me of the AWL. That's one of the reasons I love it so.



HarliRexx said:


> I haven't seen any mini chelseas in person but they look so darn cute! I've been on a mini bag kick lately. I'm just concerned about the magnetic closure on such a small bag. Does it feel pretty secure?



It feels secure but I would not load it too much if securing the closure was a concern only because of its tote style. I hope you get a chance to see it in person.


----------



## aerinha

I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.


----------



## HarliRexx

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.




Another favorite style of mine! So cute in gray!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.



I love that bag; I have two of them (ivy and chestnut).   They are a great size IMO.   Enjoy your new beauty; that gray is gorgeous.


----------



## aerinha

HarliRexx said:


> Another favorite style of mine! So cute in gray!





MiaBorsa said:


> I love that bag; I have two of them (ivy and chestnut).   They are a great size IMO.   Enjoy your new beauty; that gray is gorgeous.



I thought I wanted it in black and a mini satchel in gray, but when I saw this I had to have it.  Even the SA commented.  The leather is smooth and glossy, but softer than my tmoro.  Tag says it was a return, I can't imagine why as it is perfect.


----------



## hopi

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.



The gray is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.




Don't you just love when that happens?! Congrats on your new beauties and great deals


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your new medium pocket satchel in grey.  Only reason someone would return it is because it is a little on the smaller side.  Maybe it just didn't work for them.  But it sure is pretty.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.



Oh it's so pretty! I have this Florentine Pocket Satchel in blue and it's just the perfect size. Fits plenty and is lighter than the regular satchel.

I think you'll love yours.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that bag; I have two of them (ivy and chestnut).   They are a great size IMO.   Enjoy your new beauty; that gray is gorgeous.



MiaB, do you have any posted photos of your Pocket satchels? I'd love to see a comparison of the ivy and chestnut.


----------



## Trudysmom

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.


Love your gray satchel. I love the pocket satchel..


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> MiaB, do you have any posted photos of your Pocket satchels? I'd love to see a comparison of the ivy and chestnut.



Here ya go...


----------



## aerinha

Thanks everyone. I keep staring at the gray. So glad I didn't rush into the black one on eBay so I could get the gray


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449


 
She's gorgeous TB!
Congrats! 


We are kind of twins, I have her sister in navy!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449



Beautiful!  I've been wanting a small satchel but unable to decide on a color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks MaryBel and Allie!


----------



## alansgail

Here's my latest Dooney, a pre-loved Spectator.....cute as a button!!


----------



## alansgail

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful!  I've been wanting a small satchel but unable to decide on a color.


I LOVE that marine color.....gorgeous bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449



Oh, she's perfect, TB.      I just love the marine color.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest Dooney, a pre-loved Spectator.....cute as a button!!



Cute bag!   You got a deal on that one!


----------



## alansgail

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   You got a deal on that one!


Thanks Mia, I think I did!


----------



## immigratty

all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread. 

I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds: 

Crimson Clayton Satchel







Ivy Clayton Satchel






Tmoro Satchel with Pockets


----------



## Allieandalf

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest Dooney, a pre-loved Spectator.....cute as a button!!



Cute!  Looks like it would make a great crossbody.  And I love that it says USA on the front!


----------



## alansgail

Allieandalf said:


> Cute!  Looks like it would make a great crossbody.  And I love that it says USA on the front!


Thx Allie, that's important to me too....so cool!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> I LOVE that marine color.....gorgeous bag!!




Thank you! I love it


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, she's perfect, TB.      I just love the marine color.  Congrats!!!




Thanks Sarah! Your new marine flap bag and Vickie's Bristol made me do it.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets




OMG, three gorgeous flos! DH got
those for you? Wow, that was very nice.  i love all three colors. Congrats.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, three gorgeous flos! DH got
> those for you? Wow, that was very nice.  i love all three colors. Congrats.



thanx TB, however there's always an ulterior motive with him, he got these so that I wouldn't say anything about his significant purchase from RL.  and he knows those r the ones I really wanted [minus the ivy], had he come with an Alto Camila, he would've hit pay dirt! but unfortunately he was unable to find it. plus it's been 3 months since I've purchased anything.

on another note your marine flo is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449




Wow TB!!! She's beautiful. She doesn't look like she scratches easy either. It's so pretty in Marine. Ok... Now I know I want a Clayton in marine. The stitching is beautiful. Congrats on another winner!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> Here ya go...



Oh thank you, that was very nice of you to take the side-by-side photo! They look so good together. :worthy: I don't know which one is prettier!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449



Ah! What a nice beauty to come home to after the back-to-work Monday.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets



Those are amazing bags! DH did good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh thank you, that was very nice of you to take the side-by-side photo! They look so good together. :worthy: I don't know which one is prettier!


 You are quite welcome.  They have both been in their dustbags far too long; they needed to come out.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449




TB- this bag is just gorgeous! Love the color and contrast stitching. Your pics are amazing too! Congrats on another beauty!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets




Immi - beautiful Claytons and Satchel! Your hubby did good! Love that he shares in your need for certain bags for your collection and got them for you. That's how my hubby is  Enjoy them!


----------



## macde90

immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets


Lovely. I can smell them from here.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449


Cute. Don't you just love it? I'm using my small flo in crimson today.


----------



## macde90

alansgail said:


> Here's my latest Dooney, a pre-loved Spectator.....cute as a button!!


Too cute.  Old School Dooney is the best.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Immigratti:*  I understand your comments about IVY vs. Navy.  But the more I see the IVY, the more I love it.  And I think it's even more neutral than navy or marine. The IVY seems to work with almost every color I can think of wearing.   I may have to collect some more IVY Dooneys before they decide to change to a different color green.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets


 
WOW, they are all gorgeous!
Twins on Ivy Clayton!


Your DH did a pretty good job (ulterior motive and all)!


----------



## immigratty

macde90 said:


> Lovely. I can smell them from here.



thanx so much



lavenderjunkie said:


> *Immigratti:*  I understand your comments about IVY vs. Navy.  But the more I see the IVY, the more I love it.  And I think it's even more neutral than navy or marine. The IVY seems to work with almost every color I can think of wearing.   I may have to collect some more IVY Dooneys before they decide to change to a different color green.



yes, the more I see the ivy, the more I'm in LOVE. you are absolutely correct. 




MaryBel said:


> WOW, they are all gorgeous!
> Twins on Ivy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Your DH did a pretty good job (ulterior motive and all)!




great minds...and thanx!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Those are amazing bags! DH did good.




thanx so much!



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Immi - beautiful Claytons and Satchel! Your hubby did good! Love that he shares in your need for certain bags for your collection and got them for you. That's how my hubby is  Enjoy them!



thanx so much. man these are beautiful bags, Dooney is so amazing.  and I was in the Gucci store and Nieman Marcus looking at Celine and Chanel bags, and seriously, Dooney leather is definitely competing [if not better] than those $3000+ bags. So DH is very happy to spend a few hundred, versus a few thousand on a bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx TB, however there's always an ulterior motive with him, he got these so that I wouldn't say anything about his significant purchase from RL.  and he knows those r the ones I really wanted [minus the ivy], had he come with an Alto Camila, he would've hit pay dirt! but unfortunately he was unable to find it. plus it's been 3 months since I've purchased anything.
> 
> on another note your marine flo is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!



Hahaha, well at least you got something out of it.  Lol! You've been good! I wish I could go two months....heck at this point I'll take one! Thanks for the compliments on my bag.  I've been looking at her on the table while working all day long.  I can't wait to carry her tomorrow. Enjoy your new beauties. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow TB!!! She's beautiful. She doesn't look like she scratches easy either. It's so pretty in Marine. Ok... Now I know I want a Clayton in marine. The stitching is beautiful. Congrats on another winner!!



Thanks Pcan! She doesn't sratch easily, though I think I did put a couple light ones on there...darn nails! I think you would definitely love a Clayton in Marine. The stitching really does pop.  What I like too is the red edging and zip tape.  It looks very americana and patriotic to me.  All I need is a white white charm and I'll have a 4th of July bag! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Ah! What a nice beauty to come home to after the back-to-work Monday.



Thanks Glitter_pixie.....it was my only consolation!! I couldn't wait for that day to be over.  I was so happy to have this perfect present waiting for me.  



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> TB- this bag is just gorgeous! Love the color and contrast stitching. Your pics are amazing too! Congrats on another beauty!!



Thanks so much Sparkle! I love everything about this bag from the stitching to the red edging. It's so beautiful and casual at the same time.  Thank you for the compliments on my pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Cute. Don't you just love it? I'm using my small flo in crimson today.



Thanks Macde! I do love it.  I love the crimson too. It's probably my favorite out of all of them. Enjoy it!


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449


Oh my, not sure I can forgive you for posting this....I want, want, want! That color is just exquisite....lucky you!


----------



## Twoboyz

alansgail said:


> Oh my, not sure I can forgive you for posting this....I want, want, want! That color is just exquisite....lucky you!




Thank you! One of my new favorites.  you'd love it.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Wow!  Some great bags shown here.  Congratulations ladies, on all your beauties!
> 
> Christmas Eve Santa Q brought me my orchid Sophia and she is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2849535
> 
> 
> She was as is and came in perfect, still wrapped condition.



Your photo is perfect! I love the bag in this color combo. Enjoy!



Glitter_pixie said:


> (So sorry for the double post).
> 
> Here's my mini Chelsea in Forrest. I've been admiring the regular Chelsea but wanted something smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850251
> 
> 
> Really love how the pebble grain pops out in this bag, perhaps because of its petiteness?
> View attachment 2850252
> 
> 
> And she has feet!
> View attachment 2850253


 Cutie! You picked a really beautiful color!



aerinha said:


> My as is QvC bag bought off eBay arrived and I am in love. Just what I hoped for!  Smooth shiny florentine leather in t-Moro. I could smell the leather when I opened the box. Yes, she has some indent marks but bags at Macy's going full price had the same and worse so I am thrilled.
> 
> Here is my small florentine satchel (teaching her to smile comes once she thaws she sat outside in the box for a few hours).


 I love t moro. Like a delicious chocolate praline!



MiaBorsa said:


> My Sutton Sydney came today and HAPPY NEW YEAR to me!!!       I love this bag!!!   (So you ladies who already own the Sutton collection bags know how beautiful she is.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outside zipper compartment on the back...



I quite love this siggy in this shape. It is really beautiful.



thebaglady2015 said:


> What do you all think? I told him that since I sold a few, I was looking for something in blue.....I think he did awesome!!!!!!!


Beautiful color that comes out even more in this ostrich leather.



swags said:


> View attachment 2840172
> View attachment 2840174
> 
> 
> This is the pebbled leather hobo in red I got on the last day of Dooney. I love the bag but thought the accessory would be a little bigger.
> It's basically a small card holder.



Verry pretty pop of color!


----------



## Nebo

aerinha said:


> I took the chestnut small flo satchel back today and this Florentine medium tote in gray followed me home off the sale rack.


 I love the medium pocket satchel! Have the salmon one. Gray is beautiful in florentine.



Twoboyz said:


> Here is my new small Florentine satchel in Marine from the Seattle outlet. It's love  The picture came out a little dark, but it's pretty close. The bag is smooth all over and I love it! This will be it for me for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 2852449


Oh honey, she is gorgeous! How are you loving the small one, size wise?  I love this color! And you got the perfectly smooth one, yaaay!


immigratty said:


> all of your bags are gorgeous ladies!!! So glad I am finally able to contribute to this thread.
> 
> I FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYY got my Crimson Clayton, and to my surprise also got my ivy. Really shocking I planned on buying for myself but was unable to go on my shopping rounds, and DH picked up the slack in a major way and surprised me with these three finds:
> 
> Crimson Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Clayton Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmoro Satchel with Pockets



Gorgeous, substantial bags! Love the colors!


----------



## Nebo

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous pebble grain satchel in red on her maiden voyage a few days ago. My camera refuses to capture the color correctly.  I put her in all kinds of light and positions and this is the closest I got- though it's still not as red as it is irl.  Love this color.  The best thing?  NO contrast stitching!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839870



I love this bag! You and TB are making me want it soooo bad!!



lucyinthesky25 said:


> New D&B Small Lexington Shopper in Black and Saffiano Bitsy Bag in Cranberry.
> My first Dooney purchases.



Beautiful collection starters!




S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you so much! Here she is without the plastic wrapping in her pink polka dot dust bag I made for her
> View attachment 2838348



I love your dust bag! I make plain cotton white ones! Yours is way more fun. The bag is so pretty. You captured the undertones of this color really nicely.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Red... Oh my... Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> View attachment 2836740


 Gorgeous, lady!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2837331
> View attachment 2837333
> 
> 
> here's my new baby pink stanwich satchel !! One with flash and one without



Beautiful color combo!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love the medium pocket satchel! Have the salmon one. Gray is beautiful in florentine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey, she is gorgeous! How are you loving the small one, size wise?  I love this color! And you got the perfectly smooth one, yaaay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, substantial bags! Love the colors!




Thanks Girlfriend! I'm loving this bag today. I just love everything about it.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Vicmarie

She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941


It's beautiful!


----------



## Vicmarie

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!




Ugh I loove that blue croco !! Enjoy your new bags they are so cute !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! I love shoppers and satchels!

Congrats on your Christmas gifts and New Year bag! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



She looks perfect!  She's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941


 
Congrats on getting a perfect bag! Is that the crimson color?


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Vicmarie said:


> Ugh I loove that blue croco !! Enjoy your new bags they are so cute !!


 
Thank you! . the blue croc is so pretty and feels so good to touch!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! I love shoppers and satchels!
> 
> Congrats on your Christmas gifts and New Year bag!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Thank you so much! 


I wasn't into shoppers at first but they are so convenient to get in and out of!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!




I love that blue with brown trim on the Croco! So pretty. I love your satchel too. I have it in the TMoro biscuit color. Enjoy.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I love that blue with brown trim on the Croco! So pretty. I love your satchel too. I have it in the TMoro biscuit color. Enjoy.


  Thank you TB! 
I agree with you on the Croco, that's what I love about it also. And the tmoro biscuit is so pretty! I once saw a lady with that bag and did that satchel really dress up her outfit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous loot!   Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



She's fabulous, Vic!   Love that color.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous loot!   Enjoy your new beauties.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Idream:*  enjoy your new handbags.  I love that croco ... great color and style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  love your new satchel.  Enjoy.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Idream:*  enjoy your new handbags.  I love that croco ... great color and style.


 
Thank you Lavender, you're too sweet!


----------



## hopi

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



She really is perfect!!!!! Beautiful picture.


----------



## hopi

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!



Thank you for sharing, great Christmas gifts and hubby
Two really great bags
I  "Need a little Christmas right now":xtree:


----------



## Suzwhat

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!


 They are all beautiful!  Enjoy them!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

hopi said:


> Thank you for sharing, great Christmas gifts and hubby
> Two really great bags
> I  "Need a little Christmas right now":xtree:


 Thank you Hopi! 
Yes my hubby is too good to me! I wish it was Christmas every day, LOL love that Christmas tree!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Suzwhat said:


> They are all beautiful!  Enjoy them!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful bags!!! I love the 1975 collection.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



Yah for you! Perfectly beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941




Girlfriend... She's gorgeous!!! She's smooth and soft looking. I love it!

And I was being nosey checking out the background bags... Are those Toledo/Stanwich Satchels I see! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941




How did I miss this post today?! I have been waiting for this reveal and then I miss it! (Sigh). She's absolutely perfect!! I'm so glad you got one that's perfect and you love it! Congrats


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941


She is beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!


 I love that croco! Blue is so beautiful in this embossing.


----------



## immigratty

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!



man I love the crimson, and she looks FLAWLESS!!!



Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!


 

Beautiful!!  Love them both, but the blue croco tote is just gorgeous.  I've been eyeing a croco bag as well, but haven't gotten one yet.  

Congrats on your new beauties!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941


 

Congrats!!  Woo hoo! 

This color is on my list for my next Flo.  Now excuse me while I go wipe the drool off my chin......


----------



## elbgrl

IdreamofDooney said:


> Newest dooneys!! Croco embossed Lexington shopper in blue with matching wallet and 1975 signature satchel in white. The crocos were Christmas gifts from DH and the satchel is the new year bag . Thanks for letting me share!


These are both beautiful - congrats!


Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941



She's lovely, congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941




SO pretty! It really is perfection! One of my favorite colors too.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags!!! I love the 1975 collection.


 
Thank you PTB! . As you can see I decided to get one after all lol. The 1975 are so much prettier in person


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Nebo said:


> I love that croco! Blue is so beautiful in this embossing.


 
I gotta give props to DH, he picked the croco out for me . Thank you for your compliment!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!!  Love them both, but the blue croco tote is just gorgeous.  I've been eyeing a croco bag as well, but haven't gotten one yet.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties!!


 
Thanks NAC! The blue croco is my favorite Dooney. You should totally get a croco! the embossing feels so nice, which one have you got your eye on?


----------



## IdreamofDooney

elbgrl said:


> These are both beautiful - congrats!
> 
> 
> She's lovely, congrats!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> How did I miss this post today?! I have been waiting for this reveal and then I miss it! (Sigh). She's absolutely perfect!! I'm so glad you got one that's perfect and you love it! Congrats




Thanks TB !! You gave me the Crimson bug and it paid off !! I'm so happy with it . Only problem is I have no where to go lol


----------



## Vicmarie

HarliRexx said:


> SO pretty! It really is perfection! One of my favorite colors too.




Yes I love it ! I always wanted it but u never got it cause I already have a chestnut and I figured they would be too " close " but no way ! I like what I like !


----------



## Vicmarie

elbgrl said:


> These are both beautiful - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's lovely, congrats!




Thank you !


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  Woo hoo!
> 
> This color is on my list for my next Flo.  Now excuse me while I go wipe the drool off my chin......




I called the Seattle outlet and they ordered it from the warehouse .. Better hurry !!! She's worth it !


----------



## Vicmarie

immigratty said:


> man I love the crimson, and she looks FLAWLESS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!







Nebo said:


> She is beautiful!







Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah for you! Perfectly beautiful!







hopi said:


> She really is perfect!!!!! Beautiful picture.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  love your new satchel.  Enjoy.







MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous, Vic!   Love that color.







IdreamofDooney said:


> Congrats on getting a perfect bag! Is that the crimson color?







RuedeNesle said:


> She looks perfect!  She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you all so much !


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend... She's gorgeous!!! She's smooth and soft looking. I love it!
> 
> And I was being nosey checking out the background bags... Are those Toledo/Stanwich Satchels I see! &#128513;&#128513;




Yes ma'am! I have the rouge toledo like yours and a baby pink stanwhich . I love those !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks TB !! You gave me the Crimson bug and it paid off !! I'm so happy with it . Only problem is I have no where to go lol




Lol! That's always such the conundrum for me! I don't want to go anywhere, but then I'm bummed because I can't use my bags!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! That's always such the conundrum for me! I don't want to go anywhere, but then I'm bummed because I can't use my bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!



Hi TMP!

I posted a reply in the other thread but I didn't Welcome you to the Dooney Forum!:welcome2:

I'm happy you love your first Dooney!

Looking forward to pics of your future Dooney bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> I posted a reply in the other thread but I didn't Welcome you to the Dooney Forum!:welcome2:
> 
> I'm happy you love your first Dooney!
> 
> Looking forward to pics of your future Dooney bags!


Thanks ! I'm sure this won't be my last Dooney!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> I posted a reply in the other thread but I didn't Welcome you to the Dooney Forum!:welcome2:
> 
> I'm happy you love your first Dooney!
> 
> Looking forward to pics of your future Dooney bags!



I did the same!

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!




Great choice for your first! I just love those colors together. Welcome!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## hopi

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!



Very pretty drawstring, the colors are beautiful together, it's not a blurry pic, I call that soft focus and insist any picture of me needs  be done that way
Welcome


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hopi said:


> Very pretty drawstring, the colors are beautiful together, it's not a blurry pic, I call that soft focus and insist any picture of me needs  be done that way
> Welcome


Lol! Soft Focus! I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Yes ma'am! I have the rouge toledo like yours and a baby pink stanwhich . I love those !!




That's what I thought. &#128515; I remembered your video on the pink but I must have missed the rouge.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!




Beautiful!!! I love the drawstring in this bag. I have tried it on a couple times at the outlet. Love the color combo too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the drawstring in this bag. I have tried it on a couple times at the outlet. Love the color combo too.


Thank you so much! I love your collection of bags you have posted!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!




Welcome to the Dooney forum! I also posted on the other thread, but didn't welcome you. It's a beautiful bag and I agree, it's in soft focus  I hope you enjoy your first Dooney and look forward to updates on how you're loving it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!


 
Welcome to the forum!  I'm a fairly recent Dooney convert myself.  Fair warning - you can't stop at just one, lol.  


Love your drawstring - excellent choice for your first Dooney.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> She's finally here !! And she's perfect !!! I FINALLY Got a perfect bag. No scratches , no dents , no wonky tassels ... Yay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860941


 
She is GORGEOUS!  And your bag display in the background is beautiful as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!



She's gorgeous!   Congrats.   (I own the drawstring silhouette in Santorini and in ostrich...they are GREAT bags to carry.)


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


 
Welcome Thatsmypurse!  I'm a bit new to this forum as well, and these ladies here are so nice! 


I'm also kinda new to the Dooney brand, but it's my favorite brand! And believe us when we say you can't stop at one lol. I started collecting last year and now have 11, so its become a huge hobby!


----------



## TaterTots

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!


 
Love this Drawsting bag Thatsmypurse.  The color combo is really amazing!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome and kind words about my bag! I'm was very excited to carry my new Dooney to work today ! A bit heavy, but not bad...I don't carry the kitchen sink with me ...lol....but I loved how it carried and was easy to get in and out of! The Moss color looks so pretty against the Dark Tmoro Brown! thanks again!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

TaterTots said:


> Love this Drawsting bag Thatsmypurse.  The color combo is really amazing!


 Thanks


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous!   Congrats.   (I own the drawstring silhouette in Santorini and in ostrich...they are GREAT bags to carry.)


I saw your picks and loved the Santorini and Ostrich ...was considering the Santorini in the same color you got, but thought it might be a little to fancy for me...the Nubuck seemed a little more "me", if that makes sense! But I love the look of all the drawstrings...was hard to choose!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!



Welcome Thatsmypurse! What a very lovely first Dooney! I think you made a great choice.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome Thatsmypurse! What a very lovely first Dooney! I think you made a great choice.


Thank you ! I'm very happy with my choice ! I can't stop staring!!!


----------



## macde90

My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


 
So pretty! the color is so rich and smooth!


----------



## TaterTots

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


 
Just gorgeous!  This bag is phenomenal!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


Really pretty! Love the color and pockets!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




Gorgeous Macde! I'm so glad you're loving her so much  Shes a real beauty with they dark whip stitching.


----------



## hopi

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.



Wow
Did not know that is how the back of that bag looks
It like having two faces on a bag.
Beautiful color mac
Congrats


----------



## macde90

Thanks you guys. I love her so much that I even got past the silly feeling I had taking pictures of my handbag. At work.


----------



## elbgrl

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.



Lovely and classic!

I love all the colors in the florentine, but the Natural is so rich looking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




I LOVE this satchel!  I especially love that is has an outside zip pocket on the back.  She's beautiful!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


Great purse, so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




Ok, now I didn't know that back of this bag had an outside pocket. I thought it was 2 different bags. Lol

Beautiful bag girly!!! She's so classy looking in that Natural. I'm glad you are enjoying her. &#128515;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




What a beauty! Love the Flo in natural.


----------



## Vicmarie

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




Beautiful !!! I've been waiting for you to present her !! So worth the wait ! I miss mine being that color !


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.



She's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi ladies...never posted on the Dooney site before, but always love looking at all your gorgeous Dooneys! I just got my first Dooney, and it's love ! This is also my first drawstring bag!.I ordered this in the satchel first , from QVC (which was really nice also) but i realized almost all my bags are satchels of some sort !lol...Then i saw this on the Dooney site and knew i had to have! Called up an outlet and they were able to ship it to me..and it was 40% off. Cheaper than Dooney site..I know they were 50%off after Christmas ,but they couldn't ship it to me then..some weird rule that it wasnt on sale yet on Dooney site yet....but I'm happy I got this bag! Sorry for the semi blurry pic...I was so excited to post!




Welcome to the Dooney forum!
I love your new drawstring! She's gorgeous in that color combination. I'm sure she will be the first of many. Congrats!


I've been carrying the same style but from the Santorini line (the lizard embossed ones) in t-moro and I'm loving it. Received lots of compliments.


----------



## MaryBel

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.


 
She's gorgeous macde!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk. 

25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199. 

Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her. 
View attachment 2865336

View attachment 2865337

View attachment 2865338

View attachment 2865339


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339



Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339


 
Very pretty GF!
I think the color is Bordeaux. I have the red one and it is screaming red. Does it have the sticker with the style and color code on the inside of the small zippered pocket?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339




Really pretty! I love that color! She looks great on you.


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339


What a beauty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty GF!
> I think the color is Bordeaux. I have the red one and it is screaming red. Does it have the sticker with the style and color code on the inside of the small zippered pocket?




I think you are correct, MaryBel. Here's a pic of the sticker. I'm guessing BX means Bourdeaux. 
View attachment 2865459


----------



## macde90

Thank you all. I am loving the front pockets bit I especially love the back pocket for my phone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.




Oh my!  She is TDF gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Here's the latest factory store deal.
> 
> View attachment 2864287



I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:

Flo Crimson Domed Satchel







Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]






Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]






and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?






This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339






macde90 said:


> My new Florentine Satchel with pockets. I've been carrying her for a week and she is breaking in nicely.



LOVE and LOVE!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Thank you all. I am loving the front pockets bit I especially love the back pocket for my phone.




I love a bag with outside pockets. It makes such a difference. I'm glad you are still enjoying her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.




Guuuurl... You scored!!!! And those bags are a hit. You gotta love that bone. I've always looked at the Domed Satchel and would love to know what you think about her after carrying. Wandering how comfy she is on the shoulder. 

Enjoy your new bags girlfriend.


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.



Amazing haul!!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339



LOVE Janine's
They just stay looking proper and neat
Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty, 

This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  yes BX is Bordeaux.  I love the richness of that shade in croco.  Your bag is beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty, love the color!


Thanks! I was considering a dark blue croco zip zip satchel that was also 25% off.  But the shape and color of the Janine won me over. 



Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty! I love that color! She looks great on you.


 Thank you! I love that this is different from any other bag I already have.  And I didn't have a croco bag already either.



macde90 said:


> What a beauty.


Thanks!  I think so too.  I love the richness of the color.



immigratty said:


> LOVE and LOVE!!!


Thanks!  Me too!



hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum


 I love this picture!  That is too cute.  What is the color of yours?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Immigratty:    What a haul.

I love each and every one of the handbags you selected.  The hobo is the Florentine Twisted Strap Hobo.  I love the strap detail on that one.  The bone Bristol is stunning.  The Alto is drool worthy.  And I've been lusting after a crimson Florentine like your domed satchel.
Since you made the long trip to the outlet, you had to buy all of those handbags... in the name of efficiency...to justify the times and effort and maximize your savings.  




Sounds like your DH was supportive of your efforts,  or at least didn't get in the way. 
Enjoy all your treasures.


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love this picture!  That is too cute.  What is the color of yours?



NAC
Mine is Aqua in the pebbled leather.

MB on the case about the color
BX is one of my very favorite colors


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Guuuurl... You scored!!!! And those bags are a hit. You gotta love that bone. I've always looked at the Domed Satchel and would love to know what you think about her after carrying. Wandering how comfy she is on the shoulder.
> 
> Enjoy your new bags girlfriend.



thanx so much PCan, I am in love with Bone.  especially Bone with the red trim, not so crazy about the Bone with the Green trim, I have a Kingston with Green trim, and it doesn't get much use.  I actually feel about the Domed satchel the way you feel about the Clayton, I already have a few other Domed including the Bone colored one, and I love it.  It fits on the arm well, but I usually use it as true hand bag, or in the crease of my elbow.  it fits A LOT of stuff inside and looks amazing.  I LOVE the Clayton too, but I think you will also love the Domed Satchel.  And here is the best part....I hope everyone is ready, I got all four bags for just under $700 YES, YOU READ CORRECTLY LESS THAN $700!!! the Flo's were around 65% off and in some cases I believe a bit more.  the tag prices were $150-185], the Alto was on sale as well, PLUS the additional $50/75 dollars off on top of the sales. So if there is a factory store you can make it to by tomorrow PLEASE GO!!!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Immigratty:    What a haul.
> 
> I love each and every one of the handbags you selected.  The hobo is the Florentine Twisted Strap Hobo.  I love the strap detail on that one.  The bone Bristol is stunning.  The Alto is drool worthy.  And I've been lusting after a crimson Florentine like your domed satchel.
> Since you made the long trip to the outlet, you had to buy all of those handbags... in the name of efficiency...to justify the times and effort and maximize your savings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your DH was supportive of your efforts,  or at least didn't get in the way.
> Enjoy all your treasures.



LJ thanx so much, I got SO lucky to get all of these for such a great deal. haha thanx for the name of the twisted hobo, I can just see me out now like yeah, this bag is called a twisted something or the other, thanx for helping me rep PROPERLY for DOONEYstas everywhere hahaha. and yes, I've been lusting after Crimson since PCAN has been sharing pics of her Claytons, and when I went in to the store and saw that Crimson Domed Satchel, I had to have that one too, especially at that price [just over $100 after the discounts].  and I LOVE your logic. you are absolutely correct!



hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum



ok this pic is HILARIOUS!! Just wanna know, did you win?! haha, and I LOVE the bag by the way!


----------



## Twoboyz

Immigratty: I've been trying to comment but for some reason it's not showing up. 

Gorgeous haul and oops! Sorry  Lol! Or should I say you're welcome  wow, look at that Alto! I am sticking to my ban so far, but I don't know if I can hold out for the rest of this weekend. I'm off Monday with nowhere to go... I wish I was the type who could just go there and browse.  congrats and I hope you and DH had a nice day trip


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum




Hopi, this is hilarious! It's a really pretty picture though  I've got to read further in this thread because I know someone already had to ask how Janine got up there! Hahaha


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> ok this pic is HILARIOUS!! *Just wanna know, did you win?!* haha, and I LOVE the bag by the way!




immigratty

thanks so much

It wasn't a contest..... just said that to be funny

We were all posting silly pictures on Dooney's in action andI  went out at super early in the morning to do this so my neighbors didn't think I was crazy and then a couple of other "nistas"
said they had thought about that also with their photos
 Needless to say we have cut back on our Dooney's in action photos


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr... 

I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag. 

I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069


A gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## elbgrl

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.



Wow what a score!  These are all gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum


:lolots:


PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069


Wow wow wow what a beauty, great choice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum



LOL.  I think Beck had a "purse in the tree" photo, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



Stunning!   I just love the florentine marine.  Congrats!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.




What a great haul!  It was well worth the trip!  I love the bags you "and" DH got. 

Congrats on a safe trip and on all your new beauties!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but* could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr... *
> 
> I
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



well you walked out with a real beauty
Congrats on your find


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339


Such a pretty bag! Love the Bordeaux color, especially in the Croco!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339





immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.





hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum





PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



OOOHhhh! I think I'm getting dizzy from all this gorgeous leather! I'm kind of glad I didn't go to the outlet today...I would have passed out for sure!

*hopi*, I want to see a mod shot in that tree!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.


All your bags are gorgeous! I'm jealous of the price you paid ! I just ordered a Dooney from an outlet last week(because there is none near me), and I only got 40% 0ff , plus I had to pay shipping! &#128513;  oh well ! Still enjoying my bag anyway! I Really like that little bone colore cutie! Twisted Hobo? &#128540;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow what a beauty, great choice!




Thank you girlfriend!! I can't believe I didn't see anything else. I wanted a 1975 Signature bag but they only had the fabric styles. I only went to 1 of the 3 in my area so maybe I didn't try hard enough. &#128513;. It was a last minute decision to even go.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum
> Looks so cute up there! Love that color!Makes me long for Springtime!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



So pretty Pcan! Is that the small? Love the Marine color too! Again, jealous of these prices you got! I wish I had a Dooney outlet by me! on second thought maybe it's better this way!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Glitter_pixie said:


> OOOHhhh! I think I'm getting dizzy from all this gorgeous leather! I'm kind of glad I didn't go to the outlet today...I would have passed out for sure!
> 
> *hopi*, I want to see a mod shot in that tree!


lMAO!!!  Me Too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty Pcan! Is that the small? Love the Marine color too! Again, jealous of these prices you got! I wish I had a Dooney outlet by me! on second thought maybe it's better this way!




Thank you girlfriend!! No, this is the larger one. It may look a little smaller because it's a darker color. Yes, these dang outlets can be a curse. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069




She's so pretty Pcan! I am so surprised to hear you left Clayton behind. But I don't blame you.  that is an amazing deal! 
And now you have convinced me that I do need to go to the outlet tomorrow! If they have Miss Marine Stanwich, then that means they might have Miss Gray Stanwich....or Miss Crimson Stanwich.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069




What a beauty!  Such dark, rich color. Congrats!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339




This is gorgeous!  The Red with the Croco is stunning.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.




What gorgeous bags!!  Congrats!  

I've considered the Dome Satchel before but haven't come across one at a good price and color. Looks like another addition to my wish list.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.




The Bone colored Bristol is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> What a great haul!  It was well worth the trip!  I love the bags you "and" DH got.
> 
> Congrats on a safe trip and on all your new beauties!



thanx so much and YES  well worth the trip.  



elbgrl said:


> Wow what a score!  These are all gorgeous, congrats!



thanx so much!



Glitter_pixie said:


> OOOHhhh! I think I'm getting dizzy from all this gorgeous leather! I'm kind of glad I didn't go to the outlet today...I would have passed out for sure!
> 
> *hopi*, I want to see a mod shot in that tree!



GOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! hahahaha you won't regret it!!



Thatsmypurse said:


> All your bags are gorgeous! I'm jealous of the price you paid ! I just ordered a Dooney from an outlet last week(because there is none near me), and I only got 40% 0ff , plus I had to pay shipping! &#55357;&#56833;  oh well ! Still enjoying my bag anyway! I Really like that little bone colore cutie! Twisted Hobo? &#55357;&#56860;



thanx so much.  I would say keep calling around, they will have different styles, and some discounts are deeper than others.  But hey 40% is still an awesome deal!!



Twoboyz said:


> Immigratty: I've been trying to comment but for some reason it's not showing up.
> 
> Gorgeous haul and oops! Sorry  Lol! Or should I say you're welcome  wow, look at that Alto! I am sticking to my ban so far, but I don't know if I can hold out for the rest of this weekend. I'm off Monday with nowhere to go... I wish I was the type who could just go there and browse.  congrats and I hope you and DH had a nice day trip



YOU'RE WELCOME is definitely in order! lol I would say just go by the store, there's a chance you may not find anything, I was certainly not the only one walking out with multiple bags, and that was on Saturday....orrrrrrrr you may just find yourself a rockin' deal. it's definitely worth it, and you're not too far. We definitely enjoyed the day trip to Chicago, always so refreshing to get out of Madison and into a "real" city. After the outlet we went downtown, but I couldn't really enjoy myself because I was hauling around my Dooney bags, well DH was ,and he was definitely complaining, I didn't get the lightest of all Dooney bags. I was overly paranoid someone may steal them from the car in the parking lot lolol. so sad I know. 




hopi said:


> immigratty
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> It wasn't a contest..... just said that to be funny
> 
> We were all posting silly pictures on Dooney's in action andI  went out at super early in the morning to do this so my neighbors didn't think I was crazy and then a couple of other "nistas"
> said they had thought about that also with their photos
> Needless to say we have cut back on our Dooney's in action photos



hahaha so sorry, but I love the pic, I think it's awesome!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



BEAUTIFUL!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> What gorgeous bags!!  Congrats!
> 
> I've considered the Dome Satchel before but haven't come across one at a good price and color. Looks like another addition to my wish list.



thanx so much, and yes having it at a good price is awesome!



TaterTots said:


> The Bone colored Bristol is TO DIE FOR!



man I love this color, and the red trim really sets it off!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty Pcan! I am so surprised to hear you left Clayton behind. But I don't blame you.  that is an amazing deal!
> And now you have convinced me that I do need to go to the outlet tomorrow! If they have Miss Marine Stanwich, then that means they might have Miss Gray Stanwich....or Miss Crimson Stanwich.




Thank you GF... Now your making me wish I had gotten it. It makes me feel better to know that it had a few little dents in it where I'm thinking other bags were stacked on it and left lite dents. It was still gorg though. I hope you get to go tomorrow. And ooooh, Miss Grey... Speechless. I'm excited to see what you find.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I knew it would happen sooner or later, lol. While out shopping with SIL today, his cutie followed me home from Belk.
> 
> 25% off and the tag and price on it was for a zip zip satchel. With tax was $199.
> 
> Red Croco Janine Satchel.  I hadn't seen this IRL before and I really like her.
> View attachment 2865336
> 
> View attachment 2865337
> 
> View attachment 2865338
> 
> View attachment 2865339


 
Wow how gorgeous!  I looove croco embossing and don't think I've ever seen this color in the croco. It's beautiful i'll be looking for this color lol. Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

immigratty said:


> I completely blame TB for this one. I haven't even been able to be on TPF much for the last two days, but somehow, TB's message came thru loud and clear, next thing I know, DH and I were on the road for the 2 hour  trip to the Dooney outlet, and here is what "we" got:
> 
> Flo Crimson Domed Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Bristol [I am really in love with this color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Bone Twisted something or the other I think [can never remember the name of this one, but again as you can see, I LOVE bone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alto Emilia in ....hmmm not sure of the color, Chestnut maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sale is AMAZING...every DOONEYsta really needs to make this if possible.


 Gorgeous leather finds! How nice of your DH to take you. I'm drooling over that bone Bristol  I love how the red trim stands out


----------



## IdreamofDooney

hopi said:


> LOVE Janine's
> They just stay looking proper and neat
> Never saw her in the red croco - Very pretty,
> 
> This is mine, we had a who's neighbor's will think we do the oddest things contest here on the forum


 LOL  funny pic, and beautiful at the same time! Your Dooney is lovely in the flower tree


----------



## IdreamofDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069


 I love how rich your stanwich is! Blue is one of my favorite colors and you got a beautiful shade . Congrats on your new love!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ban broken....  Will post a picture when I get home. Couldn't resist. that's it I'm staying away from the outlet from now on!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ban broken....  Will post a picture when I get home. Couldn't resist. that's it I'm staying away from the outlet from now on!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Ban broken....  Will post a picture when I get home. Couldn't resist. that's it I'm staying away from the outlet from now on!




Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off. 



These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.


Love the red pop on the inside flap


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think you are correct, MaryBel. Here's a pic of the sticker. I'm guessing BX means Bourdeaux.
> View attachment 2865459




Yep, she is Bordeaux! That's one of the prettiest colors. Goes with almost everything.
My favorite is with navy and with gray.


----------



## MaryBel

OMG, awesome scores GFs!


Now you are tempting me to make a run to the outlet again!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



Pretty bag, TB!   Congrats.  She looks darker than chestnut.  I don't think those scratches would bother me since the price was right!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE!    The Chestnut with the pop of Red is A-MAZ-ING!  Plus such a killer deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag, TB!   Congrats.  She looks darker than chestnut.  I don't think those scratches would bother me since the price was right!!




Thanks Sarah! I snapped a picture while there so I could post and ask for opinions and advice on the purchase, but then I remembered the darn picture wouldn't post unless I was in a wifi..frustrating! I'm not even obsessing about the scratches anymore. It could just be my lighting, but man is this color gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, awesome scores GFs!
> 
> 
> Now you are tempting me to make a run to the outlet again!




Thanks Marybel! You should go, but the sale ends today.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!    The Chestnut with the pop of Red is A-MAZ-ING!  Plus such a killer deal!




Thanks TaterTots! I never really thought too much about the Altos, because they are a little out of my price range, but when I saw this beauty, she had me at hello


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876




Girlfriend!!!!!!! This was worth the ban break. She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069




I carried my new Marine Flo Stanwich today but I think I'm returning her. I love the color but I don't like the way she puddles. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. I guess deep down I really wanted the Marine Clayton. Now I hope it's still there. 

Also, I hope this wasn't a final sale. They didn't stamp my receipt so I might be in luck???

Sighing!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Marybel! You should go, but the sale ends today.


 
I know. I think just as we finish a test we are doing at work I'm going to make a run for it 


I'm thinking a bone Kingston!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



can you do a mod pic please?


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876




Wow, 2B! This is the only bag worth breaking the ban for.  The dimensions make it seem big. Would love model shots when u get the chance.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!!!!! This was worth the ban break. She's gorgeous!!!




Thanks Girlfriend!! I think you're right!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I know. I think just as we finish a test we are doing at work I'm going to make a run for it
> 
> 
> I'm thinking a bone Kingston!




Good luck! That would be another deal of the century!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I carried my new Marine Flo Stanwich today but I think I'm returning her. I love the color but I don't like the way she puddles. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. I guess deep down I really wanted the Marine Clayton. Now I hope it's still there.
> 
> Also, I hope this wasn't a final sale. They didn't stamp my receipt so I might be in luck???
> 
> Sighing!!!




Oh no...well, if it's not love then you k now what they say..get a Clayton!  Lol. I'll be crossing my fingers for you and Marine Clay to be reunited.  
Hopefully if it's not stamped you'll be okay.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> can you do a mod pic please?




Sure thing, I'd be happy to. I'm out right now so it won't be for a couple of hours though.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Wow, 2B! This is the only bag worth breaking the ban for.  The dimensions make it seem big. Would love model shots when u get the chance.




Thanks Seton! I think I agree. I'll be happy to take mod shots. I'm out right now, but I should be home in a couple of hours. It's actually not a big bag at all. I'd call it a medium size bag.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



Beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

Duckies and Seton: I posted mod shots of the Alto in the mod shot thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Beautiful




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Duckies and Seton: I posted mod shots of the Alto in the mod shot thread.



You look amazing with her on TB Congrats
definitely a bag & price worthy of breaking a ban


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876




Wow !! So beautiful !! I am so scared of owning an alto bag , they are like a piece of art !!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069





I love !! I saw your post about returning it though  did you happen to post a pic of you wearing it ?? So aad you're returning her  wish I coulda seen more of this beauty but if you don't love it it's gotta go !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I love !! I saw your post about returning it though  did you happen to post a pic of you wearing it ?? So aad you're returning her  wish I coulda seen more of this beauty but if you don't love it it's gotta go !




No, I don't have a mod shot, only the bag. I'm still thinking about it. I'll post one later. I don't hate it, I just have a small issue with it puddling. I love the way it looks when carried but not really when it's sitting down. I think I can get past it especially now that I've called the outlet and the Clayton is gone. I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm not horribly upset because there's many other Clayton's, I want. &#128513;&#128513;A bag in Marine was my main focus.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> You look amazing with her on TB Congrats
> 
> definitely a bag & price worthy of breaking a ban




Thanks Hopi! I think this might be my Holy Grail bag, and I just figured that out today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, I don't have a mod shot, only the bag. I'm still thinking about it. I'll post one later. I don't hate it, I just have a small issue with it puddling. I love the way it looks when carried but not really when it's sitting down. I think I can get past it especially now that I've called the outlet and the Clayton is gone. I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm not horribly upset because there's many other Clayton's, I want. &#128513;&#128513;A bag in Marine was my main focus.




I'm sorry the Clayton is gone


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! So beautiful !! I am so scared of owning an alto bag , they are like a piece of art !!




Thanks Vickie!! I know what you mean. I'm a little scared myself. I feel like I just want to put it on a shelf and look at it...but that's no good. For this kind of money this bag has to be used! It's already scratched so at least I'm at that place of being a little more relaxed after the first scratch.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vickie!! I know what you mean. I'm a little scared myself. I feel like I just want to put it on a shelf and look at it...but that's no good. For this kind of money this bag has to be used! It's already scratched so at least I'm at that place of being a little more relaxed after the first scratch.




After getting my first pre-loved bag (Natural Clayton), I know what you mean about being at ease about the first scratch. I'm not as anal about the bag. I knew the Natural would be a bit touchy and I'm glad I purchased pre-loved. Even though yours is not pre-loved, it Sounds like you are ok with the little pre-touched wounds.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  love your new Chestnut Alto.  Enjoy using it and don't worry about the scratches.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> After getting my first pre-loved bag (Natural Clayton), I know what you mean about being at ease about the first scratch. I'm not as anal about the bag. I knew the Natural would be a bit touchy and I'm glad I purchased pre-loved. Even though yours is not pre-loved, it Sounds like you are ok with the little pre-touched wounds.




Yes, I feel like after the initial disappointment, it's kind of freeing. Natural is a great color to not have to worry about. That was a great way to take the plunge on pre-loved. I was very anal about my natural Stanwich until I noticed the darkening on the corners. Now I'm way more relaxed.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  love your new Chestnut Alto.  Enjoy using it and don't worry about the scratches.




Thanks LJ! I'm already over it.  now the question is will I use it?  I don't think I have anywhere nice enough to go. Lol!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I'm sooooooooo glad you ended up going!! she's a beauty!!

if you happen to go to the outlet and they have Camilla please let me know, they didn't have it when I was there on Saturday!

p.s. didn't mean to comment in the mod shots / no comments thread but couldn't delete my post after I made it 



IdreamofDooney said:


> Gorgeous leather finds! How nice of your DH to take you. I'm drooling over that bone Bristol  I love how the red trim stands out



probably moreso to keep me in check, but I'll take it. even he was getting excited about all of the deals. thanx so much, i love the bone with red trim, it is amazing. 



Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! So beautiful !! I am so scared of owning an alto bag , they are like a piece of art !!



girl they are, which is EXACTLY why you need to get one [or more]. I am IN LOVE with the Alto collection, and I do only use them as my "special occasion" bags just because you have to be very careful where you are going to sit them, conditions, etc. so if you are going to a nice "controlled" event they are a perfect fit, I'd probably avoid just taking them out on a regular shopping trip.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I'm sooooooooo glad you ended up going!! she's a beauty!!
> 
> if you happen to go to the outlet and they have Camilla please let me know, they didn't have it when I was there on Saturday!
> 
> p.s. didn't mean to comment in the mod shots / no comments thread but couldn't delete my post after I made it
> 
> 
> 
> probably moreso to keep me in check, but I'll take it. even he was getting excited about all of the deals. thanx so much, i love the bone with red trim, it is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> girl they are, which is EXACTLY why you need to get one [or more]. I am IN LOVE with the Alto collection, and I do only use them as my "special occasion" bags just because you have to be very careful where you are going to sit them, conditions, etc. so if you are going to a nice "controlled" event they are a perfect fit, I'd probably avoid just taking them out on a regular shopping trip.




Thanks Immigratty! We are twins! I was so excited to find this because I fell in love with yours. ! My outlet usually doesn't get much of the alto collection. This was the only bag they had. I never see any there. Yesterday they told me the rarely get them, but they had gotten another Emilia a week before and sold it right away and this was the second one. I think other outlets get them more often then mine does. It's the Aurora outlet. You might want to give Another outlet a call and have them check around for you. Rehoboth Beach is a good one for this. They are alway glad to look around. Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



 Morning TB!

This bag is beautiful!  I'd have no problem overlooking the small scratches.  And I love your Mod pics!

Congrats!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Duckies and Seton: I posted mod shots of the Alto in the mod shot thread.



thank you, your new bag looks great on you!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning TB!
> 
> This bag is beautiful!  I'd have no problem overlooking the small scratches.  And I love your Mod pics!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks RN! I'm feeling better about my decision to buy it despite the imperfect condition as you all are confirming I made the right choice.  I appreciate it. 



duckiesforme said:


> thank you, your new bag looks great on you!!



Thank you Duckies! I feel like it's the perfect size for me.  I haven't loaded her up yet though so we'll see.  Maybe I should go play a little.


----------



## Rstar

I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!


----------



## hopi

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963



Rstar
she is absolutely beautiful - congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963



She's absolutely gorgeous! I saw this bag at the outlet yesterday.  I honestly probably would have gotten her if I hadn't gotten the marine florentine satchel.  Don't you just love how these pebbled satchels feel? I love my red one to bits.  Enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963


 
Congrats!!  She's delicious.  That color is perfect on her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck! That would be another deal of the century!




I went yesterday. Got the bone Kingston (50%) and the regular flo in salmon (65%). Since my total was above the $300, I got $75 off, so it's like getting the Kingston for $150+tax and the flo for $115 for tax. Total with taxes $285...awesome deal!


----------



## MaryBel

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963



WOW, she's gorgeous!     I just love the marine color.  Congrats, Rstar!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Immigratty! We are twins! I was so excited to find this because I fell in love with yours. ! My outlet usually doesn't get much of the alto collection. This was the only bag they had. I never see any there. Yesterday they told me the rarely get them, but they had gotten another Emilia a week before and sold it right away and this was the second one. I think other outlets get them more often then mine does. It's the Aurora outlet. You might want to give Another outlet a call and have them check around for you. Rehoboth Beach is a good one for this. They are alway glad to look around. Good luck!



we are definitely bag twins!! I'm so glad they had one when you went in.  it was perched so beautifully on the counter, I almost missed it, until I went to check out, it was a last minute decision, so glad I made it. like you said, it's a very dressy bag, so we'll see how much it gets used, but I'll find places to go just to take it. Yeah Aurora is the closest to me as well. thanx for the heads up I'll be calling the other outlet tomorrow. and I just can't thank you enough for posting that sale I never would've known otherwise. for some reason i don't get the emails.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  great handbags,  amazing deals.


----------



## Allieandalf

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963




Congrats!  I want this one in red.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  great handbags,  amazing deals.


 
Thanks LJ!
The outing would have been completely awesome if I wouldn't have had car trouble on the way, a flat just 2 exits before the mall, so 2.5 hrs later than expected I made it to the mall.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I went yesterday. Got the bone Kingston (50%) and the regular flo in salmon (65%). Since my total was above the $300, I got $75 off, so it's like getting the Kingston for $150+tax and the flo for $115 for tax. Total with taxes $285...awesome deal!




Wow, you killed it! Those are amazing deals.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> we are definitely bag twins!! I'm so glad they had one when you went in.  it was perched so beautifully on the counter, I almost missed it, until I went to check out, it was a last minute decision, so glad I made it. like you said, it's a very dressy bag, so we'll see how much it gets used, but I'll find places to go just to take it. Yeah Aurora is the closest to me as well. thanx for the heads up I'll be calling the other outlet tomorrow. and I just can't thank you enough for posting that sale I never would've known otherwise. for some reason i don't get the emails.




You're very welcome. Im glad you got so many great bags at such a great deal. So you must have been the one who bought the first one they had earlier in the week. They told me they had one and someone bought it and then this second one came In. That's so funny, because I told them about you and the bags you bought.  Is yours perfect with no scratches? It looked pretty perfect in your picture. 
I think you can sign up for the emails on dooney.com or call the outlet and ask to be added to the mailing list.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> You're very welcome. Im glad you got so many great bags at such a great deal. So you must have been the one who bought the first one they had earlier in the week. They told me they had one and someone bought it and then this second one came In. That's so funny, because I told them about you and the bags you bought.  Is yours perfect with no scratches? It looked pretty perfect in your picture.
> I think you can sign up for the emails on dooney.com or call the outlet and ask to be added to the mailing list.



thanx so much, I'm going to do both, I need to get those emails. haha. oh no, mine had some "beauty marks" as well. the leather on the flap has some wrinkles on it, mostly along the top, and a few wrinkles on the side. but like u said, it's going to wrinkle anyway, and at that price, couldn't pass it up. 

man, I'm so glad they got in another one for you, it's such a great deal. I couldn't believe how many ppl asked about it and didn't get it. I'm like AMATEURS lol. but thank goodness they didn't or I wouldn't have been able to snatch her up.


----------



## carterazo

Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!) 

Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.


----------



## Rstar

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503



Its a beauty and for an awesome price!!


----------



## hopi

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503



OMG!!!!!
and RN is so right about this one.
Such a stunner, this bag and price are amazing.
I would break my ban in a hot second over this beauty
Congratulations on such a great find


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503




Speechless!!!!!!!!! What a sexy mama. This bag is soooo pretty in red. Congrats on getting her at a great price.


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503



I really like the Sabrina, she's not at the top of my wishlist but for $200 I would've gotten TWO!! haha omg, if I may ask, what outlet did you go to? I need to be their new stalker! thanx for sharing such an amazing bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503



 

Mornin' C!

She's BEAUTIFUL!   And yes, that was my voice you heard!   She's BEAUTIFUL! (Am I repeating myself?) And under $200? 

I'm so happy you didn't pass on her.  She would have haunted you a lot more than I could have! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> OMG!!!!!
> *and RN is so right about this one.
> *Such a stunner, this bag and price are amazing.
> I would break my ban in a hot second over this beauty
> Congratulations on such a great find



:kiss:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963



Hi R!

 I love your bag! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx so much, I'm going to do both, I need to get those emails. haha. oh no, mine had some "beauty marks" as well. the leather on the flap has some wrinkles on it, mostly along the top, and a few wrinkles on the side. but like u said, it's going to wrinkle anyway, and at that price, couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> man, I'm so glad they got in another one for you, it's such a great deal. I couldn't believe how many ppl asked about it and didn't get it. I'm like AMATEURS lol. but thank goodness they didn't or I wouldn't have been able to snatch her up.




What a small world. I am glad you saw her at the last minute behind the counter and glad they got another one! Mine has those wrinkles along the top in front and the back from the top opening. I wonder if they'll get worse and how bad they'll look. My first thought was to condition it, but then I said no, I don't know if this bag should be conditioned.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503




OMG gorgeous! I have been on the waiting list at the Aurora for awhile now and honestly they probably forgot about me. This is on my wish list. I might need to start calling some outlets.  Congrats on that great deal!


----------



## carterazo

Rstar said:


> Its a beauty and for an awesome price!!


Thank you!



hopi said:


> OMG!!!!!
> and RN is so right about this one.
> Such a stunner, this bag and price are amazing.
> I would break my ban in a hot second over this beauty
> Congratulations on such a great find


What ban?    I could not let it stand in my way and then regret it later.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Speechless!!!!!!!!! What a sexy mama. This bag is soooo pretty in red. Congrats on getting her at a great price.


Thank you, I love it!



immigratty said:


> I really like the Sabrina, she's not at the top of my wishlist but for $200 I would've gotten TWO!! haha omg, if I may ask, what outlet did you go to? I need to be their new stalker! thanx for sharing such an amazing bag!


I got it at the outlet in Rehoboth, DE. There was one more, but it was a bit crushed on the top and bottom of one side and had some scratching at the bottom near  two corners. don't know how, because she unwrapped it in front of me.  As it turns out, the floor model was in far better condition.  I was also able to get an extra discount through a buy more/save more deal they had over the weekend.



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' C!
> 
> She's BEAUTIFUL!   And yes, that was my voice you heard!   She's BEAUTIFUL! (Am I repeating myself?) And under $200?
> 
> I'm so happy you didn't pass on her.  She would have haunted you a lot more than I could have!
> 
> Congrats!


Ha, ha, ha!  You are so right.  I actually walked away from her for a couple hours and then called just before closing and asked them to put it on hold. I even offered to buy over the phone and pick up the next day, but that was not possible. I'm so glad I got her. Yes, I would definitely have regretted this one.



Twoboyz said:


> OMG gorgeous! I have been on the waiting list at the Aurora for awhile now and honestly they probably forgot about me. This is on my wish list. I might need to start calling some outlets.  Congrats on that great deal!


Thanks!     The outlet in Rehoboth, DE had one in red (see my description above) and black too.


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503


 
OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> What ban?    I could not let it stand in my way and then regret it later.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love it!
> 
> 
> I got it at the outlet in Rehoboth, DE. There was one more, but it was a bit crushed on the top and bottom of one side and had some scratching at the bottom near  two corners. don't know how, because she unwrapped it in front of me.  As it turns out, the floor model was in far better condition.  I was also able to get an extra discount through a buy more/save more deal they had over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, ha!  You are so right.  I actually walked away from her for a couple hours and then called just before closing and asked them to put it on hold. I even offered to buy over the phone and pick up the next day, but that was not possible. I'm so glad I got her. Yes, I would definitely have regretted this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks!     The outlet in Rehoboth, DE had one in red (see my description above) and black too.



I called many stores, and most have Camilla in the exotic skins, or the small bag, I really want the larger version. So I'll be patient, and try back in a few weeks. thanx so much for the info!!



Twoboyz said:


> What a small world. I am glad you saw her at the last minute behind the counter and glad they got another one! Mine has those wrinkles along the top in front and the back from the top opening. I wonder if they'll get worse and how bad they'll look. My first thought was to condition it, but then I said no, I don't know if this bag should be conditioned.



I don't think it'll get worse, I'm really concerned about conditioning the Alto bags, the leather is so smooth. I'm not really concerned about the wrinkles, I don't feel as though it takes away from the overall beauty of the bag. and the reality is, a person would have to be studying the bag up close to really see them because of the darker color of the bag. we made a great decision!!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I called many stores, and most have Camilla in the exotic skins, or the small bag, I really want the larger version. So I'll be patient, and try back in a few weeks. thanx so much for the info!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it'll get worse, I'm really concerned about conditioning the Alto bags, the leather is so smooth. I'm not really concerned about the wrinkles, I don't feel as though it takes away from the overall beauty of the bag. and the reality is, a person would have to be studying the bag up close to really see them because of the darker color of the bag. we made a great decision!!




I think I feel the same. I think we did too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your new Red Alto Sabrina.  I don't have that style yet,  but it's on my list... black, red, grey... I'd take any and all at the right price.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## carterazo

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your new Red Alto Sabrina.  I don't have that style yet,  but it's on my list... black, red, grey... I'd take any and all at the right price.  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thank you ladies!

*Lavender*, the store in Rehoboth Beach, DE has it in black too.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I think I feel the same. I think we did too!



don't think knowwwwwwww hahaha. I'm so glad, and just think how much you saved over the $775+ tax retail on dooney.com I'll take a few wrinkles for that!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> don't think knowwwwwwww hahaha. I'm so glad, and just think how much you saved over the $775+ tax retail on dooney.com I'll take a few wrinkles for that!




Me too, because I wouldn't have purchased her for $775. I could never get myself to spend that much on one bag.  Just can't do it....


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503




Just beautiful!  And what a killer deal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Only just arrived: my new to me preowned Dooney Wilson Satchel in Natural/Cognac.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Me too, because I wouldn't have purchased her for $775. I could never get myself to spend that much on one bag.  Just can't do it....



99.99999% of the time I feel the exact same way. But it was a bag....I'm still not over how much I spent. When I get over it, I said I'll post it here on the non dooney faves thread....one day. Haha

Lolol but I'm with u, that much for one bag is completely outrageous!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Cat:*  thanks for the info.  I'll call to see if they can ship the Alto.  How much was the Sabrina?


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> Only just arrived: my new to me preowned Dooney Wilson Satchel in Natural/Cognac.




Love your Wilson!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503


 
Stunning red bag! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Fimpagebag said:


> Only just arrived: my new to me preowned Dooney Wilson Satchel in Natural/Cognac.


 Cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.


First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
And some accessories


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Rstar said:


> I got my marine fix!! 12Dod pebble grain small marine satchel - item # fa8b MR. I ordered the red and the marine, I'm keeping the marine due all being one color (vs flo's version green tassels and strap underneath not finished.). Miaborsa you made me so gaga over your saddle marine bag that I had to find a crossbody marine so small satchel it is, and pebble grain too i'm over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867961
> View attachment 2867963


 Beautiful! Great choice


----------



## HarliRexx

Fimpagebag said:


> Only just arrived: my new to me preowned Dooney Wilson Satchel in Natural/Cognac.




So cute!


----------



## Fimpagebag

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories



What a lovely haul, MaryBel!


----------



## MaryBel

And from Monday's trip


Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

Fimpagebag said:


> What a lovely haul, MaryBel!


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful handbags MB.  Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Fimpagebag said:


> Only just arrived: my new to me preowned Dooney Wilson Satchel in Natural/Cognac.




So pretty! Love that color combination.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> 99.99999% of the time I feel the exact same way. But it was a bag....I'm still not over how much I spent. When I get over it, I said I'll post it here on the non dooney faves thread....one day. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol but I'm with u, that much for one bag is completely outrageous!!




Ooohhhh I can't wait to see. No, I'm saying I can't get myself there yet. That's not to say someday I won't purchase an LV.  Just not now, too many obligations. That's also not to say I don't love seeing other's reveals


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.




Gorgeous pair MaryBel! Both are perfect.  You always find great stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories




Beautiful and elegant. Those accessories are perfect for her. That black saffiano zip zip was on my wish list for quite awhile until I found the pebbled one and it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.




Beautiful bags!!! Bag twins with the Salmon Flo... Isn't she lovely???


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories





MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.



WOW
You have had an awesome week
Beautiful stuff MB, such great prices also, well worth it!!


----------



## Allieandalf

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503




It's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful handbags MB.  Enjoy.


 
Thank you LJ!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous pair MaryBel! Both are perfect.  You always find great stuff.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful and elegant. Those accessories are perfect for her. That black saffiano zip zip was on my wish list for quite awhile until I found the pebbled one and it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up.


 
Thanks GF!
I couldn't resist the salmon. She was a bit bigger than I wanted but since she was perfect, I had to get her and I'm happy I found a bone Kingston that was really smooth. 


The accessories look really good with her. I already have the satchel and wallet in the same print, so I can use the accessories with the satchel too! I wanted the pebbled zip zip but resisted because it was too close to my coach Preston but when I saw it in saffiano, I had to get it, especially since I loved how the marine one behaved on rainy days, so I thought, I'll get my black zip zip fix and it will be rain resistant!


----------



## carterazo

MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.



So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags!!! Bag twins with the Salmon Flo... Isn't she lovely???


 
Thanks Pcan!
The pic of yours is the one that kept taunting me every time I saw it. The color is really pretty and love the leather. For some reason it seems the salmon ones have the nicest leather, so smooth, I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> WOW
> You have had an awesome week
> Beautiful stuff MB, such great prices also, well worth it!!


 

Thanks Hopi!
Actually my week was not so good but at least the pretty bags compensated the rest!


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

TaterTots said:


> Just beautiful!  And what a killer deal!





IdreamofDooney said:


> Stunning red bag! Congrats!





Allieandalf said:


> It's gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks ladies!  I can't wait for good weather to take her out.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories





MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.



amazing haul. love all the bags!!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhh I can't wait to see. No, I'm saying I can't get myself there yet. That's not to say someday I won't purchase an LV.  Just not now, too many obligations. That's also not to say I don't love seeing other's reveals



haha I'm saying. I'm still not there yet, wrapping my mind around a mortgage payment for a bag is.....not something I like to do to say the least hahaha  BUT, give me a few weeks, still a bit sour over it, but in love at the same time.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> amazing haul. love all the bags!!




Thank you!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> Actually my week was not so good but at least the pretty bags compensated the rest!



Have been reading how work has kept you running, hopefully it will all slow down for you
the bags you chose have got to make it all a wee bit better


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Have been reading how work has kept you running, hopefully it will all slow down for you
> the bags you chose have got to make it all a wee bit better




Well, this time work was not at fault. It is still crazy but what killed it was that on Monday I decided to take off early and go to the outlet to relax and what should have been about 30 min to get to the outlet turned out to 3 hrs because of a flat tire just 2 exits before the outlet. It was kind of scary and extremely stressful no my plan did not work at all. I think I feel worse because of it. Can't wait for this week to be over. Just one more day to go!
The bags made it better, since at least looking at them lifts my mood, even though my body is extremely tired.


----------



## carterazo

Allieandalf said:


> It's gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Well, this time work was not at fault. It is still crazy but what killed it was that on Monday I decided to take off early and go to the outlet to relax and what should have been about 30 min to get to the outlet turned out to 3 hrs *because of a flat tire just 2 exits before the outlet. It was kind of scary and extremely stressful no my plan did not work at all*. I think I feel worse because of it. Can't wait for this week to be over. Just one more day to go!
> The bags made it better, since at least looking at them lifts my mood, even though my body is extremely tired.




oh my that really is stressful, glad you are ok and the weekend is almost here
Have only had one flat on the Dan Ryan , a basketball size rock hit my wheel , had to call the 311 number they came towed me off the express way why I sat in the car, they actually changed my tire. That was 6 years ago and I am still not over it


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> haha I'm saying. I'm still not there yet, wrapping my mind around a mortgage payment for a bag is.....not something I like to do to say the least hahaha  BUT, give me a few weeks, still a bit sour over it, but in love at the same time.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well, this time work was not at fault. It is still crazy but what killed it was that on Monday I decided to take off early and go to the outlet to relax and what should have been about 30 min to get to the outlet turned out to 3 hrs because of a flat tire just 2 exits before the outlet. It was kind of scary and extremely stressful no my plan did not work at all. I think I feel worse because of it. Can't wait for this week to be over. Just one more day to go!
> The bags made it better, since at least looking at them lifts my mood, even though my body is extremely tired.




Oh no...that's awful! I would be scared too.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> oh my that really is stressful, glad you are ok and the weekend is almost here
> 
> Have only had one flat on the Dan Ryan , a basketball size rock hit my wheel , had to call the 311 number they came towed me off the express way why I sat in the car, they actually changed my tire. That was 6 years ago and I am still not over it




How scary! I keep forgetting about that 311 number. Thanks for the reminder. I wouldn't know what to do except call my husband. I need to add emergency road side assistance to my auto policy since my warranty is expired.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  car trouble is stressful, especially when you are on the road.  We never anticipate it will happen,  and when it does,  not only is it an inconvenience of major proportions, but it's scary and stressful.  Glad you are ok and didn't have an accident.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories





MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.



Happy Friday MB!

That's it! I'm going to call someone to have bumper pads installed around my kitchen chairs so I'll have a soft landing after falling off the chair from looking at your recent purchases!  

Between these and your Non Dooney recent purchases (not to mention all the red bags I've seen pics of lately) I have a severe concussion. 

Congrats on these new beauties!

I'm sorry about your flat and the 3 hour delay. Here's hoping you get to rest this weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> oh my that really is stressful, glad you are ok and the weekend is almost here
> Have only had one flat on the Dan Ryan , a basketball size rock hit my wheel , had to call the 311 number they came towed me off the express way why I sat in the car, they actually changed my tire. That was 6 years ago and I am still not over it




Which one is the Dan Ryan? It's that the I-94? I never learned the names. My regular drives while we lived there were 355, 88 and 294. I would drive from the West Suburbs to Northbrook or Schaumburg or to Aurora, but never to the city. DH was always the driver when we went to the city, but that would be very stressful to have a flat in one of those roads. Wow, that's a big rock. Good thing you were able to get assistance without too much trouble.   



Twoboyz said:


> Oh no...that's awful! I would be scared too.


 
I know, but now I won't drive my car on the highway until all the tires are checked and I'm sure they are good. I don't want to experience that again.




Twoboyz said:


> How scary! I keep forgetting about that 311 number. Thanks for the reminder. *I wouldn't know what to do except call my husband*. I need to add emergency road side assistance to my auto policy since my warranty is expired.


 
That's me! That was my first call.




lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  car trouble is stressful, especially when you are on the road.  We never anticipate it will happen,  and when it does,  not only is it an inconvenience of major proportions, but it's scary and stressful.  Glad you are ok and didn't have an accident.


 
Thanks LJ!
I agree, I've have flats before but they were when my car was parked at home, so no big problem there.
I'm glad it didn't turn out worse, considering I was driving 60mph and the tire just exploded. Good thing there were no cars on the right side and I was able to switch lanes all the way to the shoulder very quickly. Then a police officer quickly stopped by so I felt a bit more secure.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> 
> That's it! I'm going to call someone to have bumper pads installed around my kitchen chairs so I'll have a soft landing after falling off the chair from looking at your recent purchases!
> 
> Between these and your Non Dooney recent purchases (not to mention all the red bags I've seen pics of lately) I have a severe concussion.
> 
> Congrats on these new beauties!
> 
> I'm sorry about your flat and the 3 hour delay. Here's hoping you get to rest this weekend!


 
 
Hey GF  You are too funny!


Thanks, I think I went straight to the top of the naughty list with all of these!


Than you so much GF, I hope you (and all my Dooney GFs here) too have an awesome weekend!


----------



## TaterTots

Got my Pebble Leather Zip Zip. And I must say,  I've got to have this gorgeous bag in different colors. Perfect size for everyday. 





I've done and have removed the stuffing to move in. I can't help it she's to pretty to place in her dust  cover right away.


----------



## TaterTots

Her all loaded up.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Her all loaded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871444



Beautiful


----------



## Murphy47

THAT is a perky reminder spring is just around the corner! 
Gorgeous color!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories




Love the Saff on the Zip Zip. Gorgeous bag,  and your accessories are beautiful as well.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Beautiful




Thanks hopi!


----------



## TaterTots

Murphy47 said:


> THAT is a perky reminder spring is just around the corner!
> Gorgeous color!




Totally Murphy!  We are getting a Wintery mix today and this Hot Pink makes it not so bad. So happy and Spring like!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Finally had time to take pics of the bags I got last Thursday and on Monday.
> 
> 
> First, last week's purchase: Zip zip in black saffiano
> And some accessories





MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.





MaryBel said:


> Well, this time work was not at fault. It is still crazy but what killed it was that on Monday I decided to take off early and go to the outlet to relax and what should have been about 30 min to get to the outlet turned out to 3 hrs because of a flat tire just 2 exits before the outlet. It was kind of scary and extremely stressful no my plan did not work at all. I think I feel worse because of it. Can't wait for this week to be over. Just one more day to go!
> The bags made it better, since at least looking at them lifts my mood, even though my body is extremely tired.



Really beautiful bags MaryBel, congrats!

Sorry you had such a hard time last week with all the work and the flat tire.  Hopefully you will have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Her all loaded up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871444



She's beautiful!  I know you'll enjoy carrying her.  I can't wait to see what other colors you get!


----------



## elbgrl

TaterTots said:


> Got my Pebble Leather Zip Zip. And I must say,  I've got to have this gorgeous bag in different colors. Perfect size for everyday.
> View attachment 2871426
> View attachment 2871428
> View attachment 2871430
> 
> 
> I've done and have removed the stuffing to move in. I can't help it she's to pretty to place in her dust  cover right away.



Very, very pretty, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

carterazo said:


> Look what followed me home from the outlet.  I almost didn't get her, but I could hear *RuedeNesle's* voice saying, What?  You're passing up on this beauty???? You don't pass on a red bag?!!?    (so this is all her fault!)
> 
> Here she is Alto Sabrina in red, gorgeous red!  Can't believe I got her for under $200. Makes me forgive Dooney for overcharging me for the red satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2868502
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868503



Wow wow wow what a marvelous bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Got my Pebble Leather Zip Zip. And I must say,  I've got to have this gorgeous bag in different colors. Perfect size for everyday.
> View attachment 2871426
> View attachment 2871428
> View attachment 2871430
> 
> 
> I've done and have removed the stuffing to move in. I can't help it she's to pretty to place in her dust  cover right away.




She's a cutie TaterTots! I love the color. Of course you have to move in....until,your next bag gets home.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Got my Pebble Leather Zip Zip. And I must say,  I've got to have this gorgeous bag in different colors. Perfect size for everyday.
> View attachment 2871426
> View attachment 2871428
> View attachment 2871430
> 
> 
> I've done and have removed the stuffing to move in. I can't help it she's to pretty to place in her dust  cover right away.


 
She is gorgeous TT! Congrats!
What color is this? I love it!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I know you'll enjoy carrying her.  I can't wait to see what other colors you get!


 
I need to make a list.  I would love to pick one up is Saff as well.


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Very, very pretty, congrats!


 
Thanks so much elbgrl.   The color is really amazing in the pebble leather.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> She's a cutie TaterTots! I love the color. Of course you have to move in....until,your next bag gets home.


 
Of course Twoboyz,  you know the drill.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TT! Congrats!
> What color is this? I love it!


 
It's Hot Pink MaryBel,  the color just POPS with the darker trim.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Love the Saff on the Zip Zip. Gorgeous bag,  and your accessories are beautiful as well.


 
Thank you TT!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Really beautiful bags MaryBel, congrats!
> 
> Sorry you had such a hard time last week with all the work and the flat tire.  Hopefully you will have a wonderful weekend!


 
Thank you Rosie!


I'm already celebrating, yay, the weekend is here!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> It's Hot Pink MaryBel,  the color just POPS with the darker trim.


 
It's so pretty! Will have to check it out next time I'm at the outlet!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*tatertots:*  the outlets have a great sale now on some pebbled leather including the zip zip... colors may be limited, and I think it's an older style all trim in same color as handbag.  But it's worth a call,  50% off + 20%,  which nets to 60% off.  Call the Rehoboth, DE outlet.  They were really helpful when I called yesterday about something else. 
 I love the zip zip too.  It was hard for me not to buy another one...I have aqua and Aegean blue from last year in pebbled leather and marine pebbled also.  And I have the zip zip style in Alto and older Amazon croco collection too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *tatertots:*  the outlets have a great sale now on some pebbled leather including the zip zip... colors may be limited, and I think it's an older style all trim in same color as handbag.  But it's worth a call,  50% off + 20%,  which nets to 60% off.  Call the Rehoboth, DE outlet.  They were really helpful when I called yesterday about something else.
> I love the zip zip too.  It was hard for me not to buy another one...I have aqua and Aegean blue from last year in pebbled leather and marine pebbled also.  And I have the zip zip style in Alto and older Amazon croco collection too.




Is the sale an extra 20% on pebbled leather???


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> Got my Pebble Leather Zip Zip. And I must say,  I've got to have this gorgeous bag in different colors. Perfect size for everyday.
> View attachment 2871426
> View attachment 2871428
> View attachment 2871430
> 
> 
> I've done and have removed the stuffing to move in. I can't help it she's to pretty to place in her dust  cover right away.


 Gorgeous! Enjoy this beauty.



MaryBel said:


> And from Monday's trip
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo (50% off) and medium flo satchel in Salmon (65% off). I wanted a small flo in Salmon but since this one was so perfect, I had to get it.



Oh hon, they are perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is the sale an extra 20% on pebbled leather???


 
Yes,  an extra 20% off on selected styles of pebbled leather from an older group of pebbled leather collections,  including zip zip, Juliette, side pocket hobo, and 2 different satchels.  Limited colors.


----------



## jade

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is...Miss Alto Emilia in Chestnut! She came with a couple of "beauty marks", but after much obsessing, I gave in because let's face it she's going to get more. Plus the deal was 50% off plus $75 off.
> 
> View attachment 2866874
> 
> These are the scratches. It's bad that they are right on the front focal point, but the rest of the bag is perfect.
> View attachment 2866875
> 
> Love the red pop on the inside flap
> View attachment 2866876



That is lovely!  I am so jealous, but no occasion for that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

jade said:


> That is lovely!  I am so jealous, but no occasion for that bag!




Thanks Jade! I know, it's hard to find one, but I think I might just carry her when I go out in errands with DH today. It will be like a date because we never go on any!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Well, this time work was not at fault. It is still crazy but what killed it was that on Monday I decided to take off early and go to the outlet to relax and what should have been about 30 min to get to the outlet turned out to 3 hrs because of a flat tire just 2 exits before the outlet. It was kind of scary and extremely stressful no my plan did not work at all. I think I feel worse because of it. Can't wait for this week to be over. Just one more day to go!
> The bags made it better, since at least looking at them lifts my mood, even though my body is extremely tired.


 
My goodness!  That sounds so scary and stressful.  I'm glad you are okay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm way behind on reading posts, so I am catching up with a general comment.  (My apologies).

So many gorgeous bags being purchased lately, ladies!  I love them all!  I love seeing pictjures of bags I may not otherwise pay any attention to. My wish list grows every day, lol.


----------



## carterazo

elbgrl said:


> Wow wow wow what a marvelous bag!



Thanks so much.


----------



## TaterTots

Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828


 


Congrats!  


Twins!!  I love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that. 

Happy Dance!!   Picture time! 
View attachment 2875024

View attachment 2875025

View attachment 2875026

View attachment 2875027


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828



She's a beauty - congrats - love these satchels.


----------



## Jane917

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027


Gorgeous rich color!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027



DING DING DiNG
You can tell she is fresh from the factory, you got your crimson, so jelly, she is gorgeous . Congrats another perfect flo  today creating itching fingers here


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> DING DING DiNG
> 
> You can tell she is fresh from the factory, you got your crimson, so jelly, she is gorgeous . Congrats another perfect flo  today creating itching fingers here




Thanks Hopi!  And they are still on easy pay until midnight tonight. Just saying..... LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jane917 said:


> Gorgeous rich color!




I agree. It's gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828




Melting... I have the Bristol in Violet but this is more gorg!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Hopi!  And they are still on easy pay until midnight tonight. Just saying..... LOL




Such an enabler you are!!!!!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027




Stunning!!! Glad she finally arrived. Is she an "as is"??


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks Hopi!  *And they are still on easy pay until midnight tonight. Just saying..... LOL*





oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't say that


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My goodness!  That sounds so scary and stressful.  I'm glad you are okay.


 
Thanks GF!
It didn't occurred to me at the time that it could be worse but once I got home, it did.
I'm glad it was not as bad.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828




She's so pretty!
I get so tempted by it, but I have the one with the pockets on the front, so it's pretty close. Love the violet! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027


 
Yay, your crimson is home! 
Congrats! She's a beauty! Kind of twins, I have the bigger size!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828






NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027



all of this flo satchel delicousness. congrats ladies!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> all of this flo satchel delicousness. congrats ladies!!!




Thanks!!  It's very possible that I may be content with my Flo family now. I've been wanting a darker color in the brown family, but I already have a Chestnut Bristol and didn't want to repeat the color. So Crimson is going to work out great for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Yay, your crimson is home!
> Congrats! She's a beauty! Kind of twins, I have the bigger size!




Thanks!  Ha! I knew we'd be twins in some way or another, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> don't say that




Hee Hee!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Stunning!!! Glad she finally arrived. Is she an "as is"??




Thanks! Crimson is as gorgeous as everyone says it is. I am crazy about this bag. 

Actually this is a new bag, but with all the holiday returns I was a bit worried I might get one of those. 

I had been waiting for the Flos to go back on easy pay and they did. And I pounced, lol.


----------



## Punkie

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828



tater , omg I love this color! People will be stopping you to ask about this bag. Stunning !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027




NAC - wow this crimson is beautiful. I have been wanting this bag and looked at crimson since it's more of a brown red. Tempting !!! Enjoy your new beauty


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027




She's gorgeous!!  That color is amazing too!


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks everyone!  She's the most gorgeous shade of Violet I think I've ever seen.  And the leather feels so nice that I can't keep my hands off her.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828



Gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors.  
I'm glad you are loving her.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027



There's my twin! Congrats..she's gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! Crimson is as gorgeous as everyone says it is. I am crazy about this bag.
> 
> Actually this is a new bag, but with all the holiday returns I was a bit worried I might get one of those.
> 
> I had been waiting for the Flos to go back on easy pay and they did. And I pounced, lol.




Lol... I need to start pouncing!! Then I won't miss out on so much when I wait around


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828




Love the color! Congrats


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027




So pretty NAC! Enjoy her


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Just got my Flo Small Satchel today in Violet.  Her SO MUCH!
> View attachment 2874828





NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027




Hi TT and NAC!

I love your new beauties!  Like I posted in a previous reply to NAC, this satchel (not sure which size yet) is now on my wish list.

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors.
> 
> I'm glad you are loving her.




Thanks!  She is simply amazing. I can't take my eyes off her.


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TT and NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your new beauties!  Like I posted in a previous reply to NAC, this satchel (not sure which size yet) is now on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to both of you!




Hey RuedeNesle!  I got the small and for me it's the perfect size. Holds everything I need and then some. It truly is a gorgeous bag and I believe it was an excellent choice to place it on your wish list.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Thanks everyone!  She's the most gorgeous shade of Violet I think I've ever seen.  And the leather feels so nice that I can't keep my hands off her.


 
Congratulations TT,  glad yours was a winner too.  Love the Violet.... just says SPRING is coming....soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  enjoy your new Crimson satchel.  That color is beautiful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> tater , omg I love this color! People will be stopping you to ask about this bag. Stunning !
> 
> *NAC - wow this crimson is beautiful. I have been wanting this bag and looked at crimson since it's more of a brown red. Tempting !!! Enjoy your new beauty *


Thank you!  I love the brown/red comes across as a neutral.  It will go with everything, and I love that.  




TaterTots said:


> She's gorgeous!!  That color is amazing too!


 Thanks!  I agree - I am so in love with this bag. 




Twoboyz said:


> There's my twin! Congrats..she's gorgeous!


Yay for twins!  Thank you!  Your pictures, among others, are what made me put this bag on my wish list.  I'm so glad I got her - total love!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I need to start pouncing!! Then I won't miss out on so much when I wait around


LOL, I don't have easy access to the outlets, and don't do the phone orders, so I was happy to go with easy pay on QVC.  I've learned the hard way to pounce on something I really want, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> So pretty NAC! Enjoy her


Thank you!  I think this is one of my favorite bags in my whole collection. 




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TT and NAC!
> 
> I love your new beauties!  Like I posted in a previous reply to NAC, this satchel (not sure which size yet) is now on my wish list.
> 
> Congrats to both of you!


Thank you!  That's how it happened for me.  I saw the reveal by Twoboyz and I was in love.  After that it was a matter of waiting for easy pay again on QVC..  Mine is also the small and the size works out perfectly for me. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  enjoy your new Crimson satchel.  That color is beautiful.


Thank you!  I am so in love with this bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC  

And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889



Beautiful Valentine's gifts TT
Bristol is on of my favorite bags and the bone is beautiful . The Satchel is  darling, love the sig75 line the multi.  Pretty stuff, you are having a great Dooney week - looking forward to see what the spearmint color looks like.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Beautiful Valentine's gifts TT
> Bristol is on of my favorite bags and the bones is beautiful . The Satchel is  darling, love the sig75 line the multi.  Pretty stuff, you are having a great Dooney week - looking forward to see what the spearmint color looks like.




Thanks so much hopi!  I can't wait to see the Spearmint in person either. I did promise Hubby that I won't unwrap it till we exchange gifts Val day but I've done and told him I would need to inspect the bag when it arrives to make sure she is ok and not flawed. Just a quick look see through the plastic bag.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Thanks so much hopi!  I can't wait to see the Spearmint in person either. I did promise Hubby that I won't unwrap it till we exchange gifts Val day but I've done and told him I would need to inspect the bag when it arrives to make sure she is ok and not flawed. Just a quick look see through the plastic bag.



Didn't you explain to him you have an audience waiting on the forum.
Love the rainbow zip on the sig75.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Didn't you explain to him you have an audience waiting on the forum.
> 
> Love the rainbow zip on the sig75.




LOL!  That's what I will tell him, that all the Girls on the Dooney Forum MUST SEE THE BAG!!!  LOL!  

IKR! The rainbow zipper is super cute on the 75 bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889


 


Both bags are gorgeous - congrats!!  I keep looking at the Multicolor Satchel - I love the white with the other colors.  So pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889


 
Both are gorgeous! Congrats TT!
Love the bone, so creamy!


----------



## elbgrl

Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  And what a deal $89 out the door!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here and the QVC gods have smiled upon me. Crimson Flo is gorgeous and I lurve her!  Definitely not a return. Yay!  She has a small mark on the front but I can live with that.
> 
> Happy Dance!!   Picture time!
> View attachment 2875024
> 
> View attachment 2875025
> 
> View attachment 2875026
> 
> View attachment 2875027



Congratulations on another beauty NAC!  Love that crimson color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The problem with looking at the new handbags you ladies post is that now there are more handbags I want!!!!  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889



beautiful bags. isn't the bone bristol tdf!!!



elbgrl said:


> Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  And what a deal $89 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 2876074



LOVE IT!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  And what a deal $89 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 2876074




Nooooo! Don't tell me that!!!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags are gorgeous - congrats!!  I keep looking at the Multicolor Satchel - I love the white with the other colors.  So pretty.




The Multicolor Satchel is such a fun bag!  And thanks..


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Both are gorgeous! Congrats TT!
> Love the bone, so creamy!




The Bone color on the Bristol is delicious!  So creamy and rich. Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Punkie

lavenderjunkie said:


> The problem with looking at the new handbags you ladies post is that now there are more handbags I want!!!!  Enjoy your new treasures.



Haha I totally agree. I love seeing everyone get new bags , but then I want them !


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  And what a deal $89 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 2876074




IKR!!  She couldn't be passed up. Isn't the colors so amazing and vibrant on her?  She's such a gorgeous bag!  We done good. TWINS!!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> beautiful bags. isn't the bone bristol tdf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!




YES!  Bone is an amazing color on the Bristol. Makes the bag look 10 x more than what she cost.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nooooo! Don't tell me that!!!!!!




Yes!  It's a killer deal and we all know how easy it is to take care of these coated Canvas bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Yes!  It's a killer deal and we all know how easy it is to take care of these coated Canvas bags.




It is a killer deal. But I just got Crimson Flo and brown tmoro Sullivan comes tomorrow. As tempted as I am, I will be a good girl. For now. At this moment....


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  *And what a deal $89 out the door!
> *
> View attachment 2876074



 What a steal, Congrats Rosie, so pretty .


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889




So beautiful, both of them. I love the red edging on the bristol and the multicolor is so cute and fun. Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

lavenderjunkie said:


> The problem with looking at the new handbags you ladies post is that now there are more handbags I want!!!!  Enjoy your new treasures.



Preach!  I feel the same.  The bags look soooo much better here than on Dooney's site.  Dooney  should hire you guys to market these bags!  Maybe it is seeing them in context of real life rather than the standard shots on ILD or on the Dooney site.

I have to figure it out coz you have me jonesing for these bags!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I think this is one of my favorite bags in my whole collection.
> 
> That's huge for you to say that considering the size of your wonderful collection! Always so exciting to have a new favorite! Yay!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new Shelby wrapped up.  Love this bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


 
Just gorgeous!  Is that the Lilac color?  It's stunning!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new Shelby wrapped up.  Love this bag


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


 


So pretty!  Lilac is such a cheerful color. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside




It's so beautiful and screams Spring! Im glad you love it GG. I'm carrying mine today and I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Got my bags from ILD today. Bristol in Bone. Such a gorgeous bag and color. Can't wait to get the Pebble Leather version in Spearmint from QVC
> 
> And the second is the Multicolor Satchel in White. That little lady is going to be perfect for running errands in not so pleasant weather.
> View attachment 2875888
> View attachment 2875889



Bristol is beautiful in Bone!  She's so classy looking!



elbgrl said:


> Ha Tater Tots we are twins!  I got mine from ILD today - can't believe they shipped her in such a timely fashion.  Usually it's a very long wait.  I love her too, and the multicolored zipper is so darling.  Love 1975 siggy!  And what a deal $89 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 2876074



TT & Rosie!

I don't know how many times I almost bought the Multicolor Satchel just for the zipper alone!   I love this bag!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside




Hi GG!

Congrats on this beautiful bag!  And I love her with the DB Breast Cancer Awareness charm!


----------



## TaterTots

Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## elbgrl

immigratty said:


> beautiful bags. isn't the bone bristol tdf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!





hopi said:


> What a steal, Congrats Rosie, so pretty .





Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful, both of them. I love the red edging on the bristol and the multicolor is so cute and fun. Congrats!





RuedeNesle said:


> Bristol is beautiful in Bone!  She's so classy looking!
> 
> 
> 
> TT & Rosie!
> 
> I don't know how many times I almost bought the Multicolor Satchel just for the zipper alone!   I love this bag!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks ya'll!

Got the phone wristlet and medium wristlet to go with today from ILD.  They have some smashing deals right now!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984


I love that color and style.


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside





gatorgirl07 said:


> My new Shelby wrapped up.  Love this bag


Lovely color, congrats!


TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984



Very pretty!  I have her sister in Aqua, the colors are very similar.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag *until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. *She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984





16 Days  9 hours  49 minutes......... 

She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> I love that color and style.







elbgrl said:


> Lovely color, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  I have her sister in Aqua, the colors are very similar.







RuedeNesle said:


> 16 Days  9 hours  49 minutes.........
> 
> She's beautiful!  Congrats!




The color is A-MAZ-ING!!  I'm in love with it. It says Soearmint but I think it's more Turquoise. But either way it's so yummy. 

And thanks for the countdown RuedeNesle...   

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> 16 Days  9 hours  49 minutes.........
> 
> She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> 
> Got the phone wristlet and medium wristlet to go with today from ILD. * They have some smashing deals right now!*



Thanks for the info!  I was just on ILD drooling over......just about everything!  I really want to get the multicolor wristlet. Your were right, there are lots of smashing deals!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


 
She's gorgeous GG! Congrats!
This color reminds me of the raspberry color they did a few years ago.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984




WOW, love this color!
Congrats TT! And don't worry, Valentine's day will be here in no time!


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984



Of course my computer is showing a different color with each picture.
 Love them all. She is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful. The second side shot looks the most spearmint. The others have a very light aqua,teal feel. Thanks for appeasing the live audience you had waiting. Looking forward to the full monty on VD!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984


  I love this color!  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new Shelby wrapped up.  Love this bag




This is my favorite of them all love this color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  love your new Spearmint satchel.  The color is so fresh and the style of that satchel is perfect.  You will need to change your handbag multiple times a day to make use of your growing collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my!!!! Girlfriend, this is beautiful... Such a great color. I'd love to see what you pair her up with.  Congrats!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ivyshop

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


Congratulations really pretty bag. I own 2 taupe and navy


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984




Beautiful vibrant color! May the road to Valentines Day be quick!


----------



## Ivyshop

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984


What a beauty nice color


----------



## collegechic

hopi said:


> Of course my computer is showing a different color with each picture.
> Love them all. She is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful. The second side shot looks the most spearmint. The others have a very light aqua,teal feel. Thanks for appeasing the live audience you had waiting. Looking forward to the full monty on VD!


The same thing with the color is happening to me too! It still looks gorgeous in each picture! It almost February!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> WOW, love this color!
> Congrats TT! And don't worry, Valentine's day will be here in no time!


 


hopi said:


> Of course my computer is showing a different color with each picture.
> Love them all. She is beauuuuuuuuuuutiful. The second side shot looks the most spearmint. The others have a very light aqua,teal feel. Thanks for appeasing the live audience you had waiting. Looking forward to the full monty on VD!


 


DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this color!  Enjoy your new bag.


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  love your new Spearmint satchel.  The color is so fresh and the style of that satchel is perfect.  You will need to change your handbag multiple times a day to make use of your growing collection.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful vibrant color! May the road to Valentines Day be quick!


 


Ivyshop said:


> What a beauty nice color


 


I'm in LOVE with the color!  Hubby looked at it last night and even liked it, he's more of a neutral color kind of guy so that really surprised me usually he tells me if something is really bright and out there ( which I like ) but this time he even was on board!  So I'll be moving in as soon as I get her Valentines Day.   


I usually do change my bag out every other day even if I don't leave the house that day.  :giggles:  If nothing else I can just set with a nice cup of coffee and stare at the bag.  :weird:


Also thanks everyone for your kind comments.  I can't wait to fully show her off!


----------



## TaterTots

collegechic said:


> The same thing with the color is happening to me too! It still looks gorgeous in each picture! It almost February!


 
I really think she's going to be one of those bags that has a different hue to her in different lighting.  I love colors like that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown. 

I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times. 

But she sure is pretty. 
View attachment 2877642

View attachment 2877643

View attachment 2877644


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she sure is pretty.
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644


 
Beautiful beautiful bag!  Is the zipper sticking, or just not as smooth because of the structure of the bag?  Would doing the wax paper trick smooth it out?


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she *sure is pretty. *
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644



Nac
Hope the zipper loosens for you, cause she is really is pretty. Great sharp, crisp pics of Sydney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she sure is pretty.
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644



Mornin' NAC!

I saw this satchel IRL at Macys and "played" with it a little.  I know what you mean about the zipper and I think the zipper issue will get better, hopefully to your satisfaction. (If not, NEXT!)  I had the same issue with the zippers on my pocket satchel at first, but they got better.  When I wrote my review for it on macys.com I mentioned that the zippers stick at first but get better.  Maybe the reviewers for the Sydney satchel didn't wait before writing their review.

She's a beautiful satchel but she has to be functional also.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful beautiful bag!  Is the zipper sticking, or just not as smooth because of the structure of the bag?  Would doing the wax paper trick smooth it out?




I agree - this is a beautiful bag with the darker brown on the accents.  I'll have to remember that about the wax paper.



hopi said:


> Nac
> Hope the zipper loosens for you, cause she is really is pretty. Great sharp, crisp pics of Sydney.




Me too - for the price there should not be a zipper issue.  




RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' NAC!
> 
> I saw this satchel IRL at Macys and "played" with it a little.  I know what you mean about the zipper and I think the zipper issue will get better, hopefully to your satisfaction. (If not, NEXT!)  I had the same issue with the zippers on my pocket satchel at first, but they got better.  When I wrote my review for it on macys.com I mentioned that the zippers stick at first but get better.  Maybe the reviewers for the Sydney satchel didn't wait before writing their review.
> 
> She's a beautiful satchel but she has to be functional also.  Let us know what you decide.


 
I agree - if the zipper is going to annoy me - back she goes!






I'm hoping to get a chance this evening to load her up and see how the zipper works.  The few times I tried it out last night, it felt rough - not a smooth zip.  It could be how the bag was stuffed, so that's why I want to try her out with my things inside.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she sure is pretty.
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644



Love!  We will be twins today, mine is out for delivery.  Did you get yours as is too from QVC?


----------



## Hivona

Birthday present!  Such a fun bag, comfy and holds a good deal of stuff!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Love!  We will be twins today, mine is out for delivery.  Did you get yours as is too from QVC?


 


Yay for twins!  No, I got mine during the easy pay weekend last weekend.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hivona said:


> Birthday present!  Such a fun bag, comfy and holds a good deal of stuff!!!


 
Cute! Happy Birthday!


----------



## nichols5991

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she sure is pretty.
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644



Love the size and shape of this.  I'm hoping they make it in something other then the signature print though.  I'd jump on this in plain leather.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got a couple of quick pics of my new Sutton Sydney Satchel in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> I love the shape and feel and size of this bag, but before I cut the tag I want to make sure the zipper is not going to be a problem. It's not a smooth zipper. I read the reviews on QVC and that was mentioned several times.
> 
> But she sure is pretty.
> View attachment 2877642
> 
> View attachment 2877643
> 
> View attachment 2877644




She's gorgeous GF!
Try some wax paper on the zipper to see if it will get better.


----------



## MaryBel

Hivona said:


> Birthday present!  Such a fun bag, comfy and holds a good deal of stuff!!!


 
Awesome b-day present! Congrats and Happy b-day!


----------



## elbgrl

Hivona said:


> Birthday present!  Such a fun bag, comfy and holds a good deal of stuff!!!



Very cute - Happy Birthday!artyhat:


----------



## elbgrl

Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119



Hi Rosie!

 I'm so happy she's a keeper!

Congrats on getting an As Is "10"!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I'm so happy she's a keeper!
> 
> Congrats on getting an As Is "10"!



Thank you RN!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119



Love Sydney and she looks perfect - beautiful pictures of her, Really love this bag and the coloring so much....I have been taking the straps off of my satchels recently cause  the carry by the handle look is really appealing to me right now.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Love Sydney and she looks perfect - beautiful pictures of her, Really love this bag and the coloring so much....I have been taking the straps off of my satchels recently cause  the carry by the handle look is really appealing to me right now.



Hi hopi, and thanks!

I'm liking the look of a satchel carried by the handle too right now.

The other day, the lady in front of me at Starbucks was carrying a chestnut flo satchel by the handles, and she looked uber chic, lol!  Of course, she was dressed to the nines too, not like moi!  Of course, I'll look uber chic too if I carry by the handles too, won't i?


----------



## CatePNW

elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, and thanks!
> 
> I'm liking the look of a satchel carried by the handle too right now.
> 
> The other day, the lady in front of me at Starbucks was carrying a chestnut flo satchel by the handles, and she looked uber chic, lol!  Of course, she was dressed to the nines too, not like moi!  *Of course, I'll look uber chic too if I carry by the handles too, won't i?*


Of course you will!  That's how I usually carry mine until I need my hands free, then it's shoulder wear for a while.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

CatePNW said:


> Of course you will!  That's how I usually carry mine until I need my hands free, then it's shoulder wear for a while.





MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119


 
Congrats on the "As Is" score!  She's a beauty!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, and thanks!
> 
> I'm liking the look of a satchel carried by the handle too right now.
> 
> The other day, the lady in front of me at Starbucks was carrying a chestnut flo satchel by the handles, and she looked uber chic, lol!  Of course, she was dressed to the nines too, not like moi!  *Of course, I'll look uber chic too if I carry by the handles too, won't i?*






Off course you will.
Saw a 6 year old girl carrying her satchel at the mall by the handles and I thought to myself, if she can do without the long strap so can I
She looked darling, I don't even carry the strap in the bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all for the love toward my LILAC Shelby.....  I am just in love with this bag!  She is bringing such a fun pop of color to the very dreary weather we are having right now.  Sorry I can't quote you all


----------



## elbgrl

TaterTots said:


> Congrats on the "As Is" score!  She's a beauty!


Thanks TT!


hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Off course you will.
> Saw a 6 year old girl carrying her satchel at the mall by the handles and I thought to myself, if she can do without the long strap so can I
> She looked darling, I don't even carry the strap in the bag.



Yep, packed her up already and left the strap off.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off course you will.
> 
> Saw a 6 year old girl carrying her satchel at the mall by the handles and I thought to myself, if she can do without the long strap so can I
> 
> She looked darling, I don't even carry the strap in the bag.




You are brave Hopi. I am like a kid who's  afraid to take off her training wheels when I think about taking the strap off....I just can't do it.


----------



## Twoboyz

NAC and Rosie: Your Sydney's are gorgeous! 

NAC: the wax paper trick worked like a charm on my stubborn Shelby zipper. I hope you can get that zipper working so you can keep that beauty.

Rosie: kudos to you for freeing yourself of the strap! I bet she looks so elegant in your arm. So glad you got a nice as is!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hivona said:


> Birthday present!  Such a fun bag, comfy and holds a good deal of stuff!!!




Happy Birthday Hivona! Such a cute bag to show your love for your favorite team!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> You are brave Hopi. *I am like a kid who's  afraid to take off her training wheels when I think about taking the strap off....I just can't do it. *






You make videos  for utube and tapes for QVC
No strap.................piece of cake
and I digress
now I am hungry


----------



## Hivona

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Birthday Hivona! Such a cute bag to show your love for your favorite team!


Thank you Twoboyz! I actually moved from NYC 1.5 years ago to Chicago and I still feel homesick.  In some way the bag feels like a NY connection!


----------



## Hivona

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside


This is a really, really pretty bag!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119



Wowza!  That.  Looks.  Great!


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> And unwrapped with all my stuff inside



I missed this pic earlier.  This bag IS stunning!


----------



## swags

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119


 
I love this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make videos  for utube and tapes for QVC
> 
> No strap.................piece of cake
> 
> and I digress
> 
> now I am hungry




Hahaha! I have to try it one of these days....but  putting it inside the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hivona said:


> Thank you Twoboyz! I actually moved from NYC 1.5 years ago to Chicago and I still feel homesick.  In some way the bag feels like a NY connection!




It's nice to have a piece of home.  welcome to Chicago


----------



## Hivona

Twoboyz said:


> It's nice to have a piece of home.  welcome to Chicago


Thank you Twoboyz!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> NAC and Rosie: Your Sydney's are gorgeous!
> 
> NAC: the wax paper trick worked like a charm on my stubborn Shelby zipper. I hope you can get that zipper working so you can keep that beauty.
> 
> Rosie: kudos to you for freeing yourself of the strap! I bet she looks so elegant in your arm. So glad you got a nice as is!





Suzwhat said:


> Wowza!  That.  Looks.  Great!





swags said:


> I love this bag!



Thanks ladies!

TB, I watched a couple of your videos on YouTube yesterday!  You are awesome!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today but could only walk out with one bag that stole my heart. Grrrrrr...
> 
> I still saved 50% + 50, so I'm satisfied. I finally found my Marine Clayton but then this baby caught my eye. It was an hour long toss up between this one (Marine Stanwich) and the Marine Clayton. Three of my 4 Clayton's are darker, so thought I'd go with this because I don't own the Stanwich but only it's cousin, the Toledo. I'm still a bit uneasy that I left the Clayton but I'm so loving this bag.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get home so here she is...
> 
> View attachment 2866069



Hi PcanTannedBty,
You give such great reviews & I just purchased this bag from my local outlet & they shipped it to me. They shipped it but it is a little darker than yours, I know there are variances in color from bag to bag, but was wondering if yours was darker & it is the flash from your camera or if you conditioned it. I can't wait for your YouTube review. Love your videos - thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Jane917

Here goes my reveal of Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington Shopper. They arrived today. They are the perfect size for me and I am sure I will keep both. The Crossbody is the same color as the AWL Hobo I have, but the Hobo is too small and has no pockets, so I think I will try to sell it to a good home. The Marine color is such a dark blue that it could pass as black. I don't have a brown bag, so the Lexington fills in a big gap.

flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/

flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/

OOPS! What happened to the pictures? Can someone help me post them correctly?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick outlet run.


Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)


Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!


Here she is


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run.
> 
> 
> Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)
> 
> 
> Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Here she is



*LOVE THE Navy *-  Absolutely stunning,  WOW
You did real good for being bad
:worthy:


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:


----------



## hopi

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:



SOOOOOOOOO darling, great find.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> TB, I watched a couple of your videos on YouTube yesterday!  You are awesome!




Thanks Rosie! That is really sweet of you to say.


----------



## MaryBel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:


 
So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:




Ooohhh so pretty and elegant Chevaliere! I love that little bag. What a great deal too.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> *LOVE THE Navy *-  Absolutely stunning,  WOW
> You did real good for being bad
> :worthy:




Thanks Hopi!
I behaved at Dooney! At coach, not so much. Look at the Non Dooney favorites thread.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run.
> 
> 
> Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)
> 
> 
> Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Here she is




She's delicious!


----------



## TaterTots

Jane917 said:


> Here goes my reveal of Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington Shopper. They arrived today. They are the perfect size for me and I am sure I will keep both. The Crossbody is the same color as the AWL Hobo I have, but the Hobo is too small and has no pockets, so I think I will try to sell it to a good home. The Marine color is such a dark blue that it could pass as black. I don't have a brown bag, so the Lexington fills in a big gap.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/
> 
> OOPS! What happened to the pictures? Can someone help me post them correctly?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/




They are just gorgeous!  I love Pebble Leather. 2 very classic bags. Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:* you Clayton is beautiful.  As far as I'm concerned...navy and marine are interchangeable.   True the marine is slightly different,  but for all practical purposes either one will work when you want dark blue.  And there is not way to predict which will match an outfit better.  I love the sheen on the leather on your handbag... is that lighting or real?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:



Ooo...classy Dooney. And at a good deal, even better!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Just a sneak peek of the Pebble Leather Spearmint Satchel bag until I can fully unwrap her for Valentines Day. She's SO GORGEOUS!
> View attachment 2876980
> View attachment 2876981
> View attachment 2876984




Oh my gosh...how can you wait for Valentines Day? Love the color!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

hopi said:


> Love Sydney and she looks perfect - beautiful pictures of her, Really love this bag and the coloring so much....I have been taking the straps off of my satchels recently cause  the carry by the handle look is really appealing to me right now.



Oh congrats! I love my Sutton Hampshire. So glad she arrived and in great condition! I think you'll really love her so much.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is



That's a beautiful Navy. Looks so perfect in the Clayton.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:* you Clayton is beautiful.  As far as I'm concerned...navy and marine are interchangeable.   True the marine is slightly different,  but for all practical purposes either one will work when you want dark blue.  And there is not way to predict which will match an outfit better.  I love the sheen on the leather on your handbag... is that lighting or real?


 
Thanks TJ!
I agree. I think they are way too close. That's my excuse for not even noticing 
But what you say is true, they are basically 2 navy blues, just a bit different but they will still go with the same outfits and since I love the leather on this one, Navy it is!


I think the sheen is a little bit of both, some of the bag and some of how the light shines on it because it is so smooth.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a beautiful Navy. Looks so perfect in the Clayton.


 
Thank you Glitter!
Love navy bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> Try some wax paper on the zipper to see if it will get better.


I will give that a try if it still sticks.



Twoboyz said:


> NAC and Rosie: Your Sydney's are gorgeous!
> 
> NAC: the wax paper trick worked like a charm on my stubborn Shelby zipper. I hope you can get that zipper working so you can keep that beauty.
> 
> Rosie: kudos to you for freeing yourself of the strap! I bet she looks so elegant in your arm. So glad you got a nice as is!


 
Thanks!  I played with the zipper a bit yesterday and it was getting smoother.  I think part of the problem was how much paper was stuffed in the bag.  It made the shape a bit wonky.  

I love how the bag looks, and the style, shape and size are what I like to carry, so I'm going to keep her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Well Sutton Sydney arrived in a timely fashion (go Q) and its love!.  She was as is but arrived with her strap and registration card, but no tags.  That's ok, she's a keeper anyway.  My zipper works perfectly, and while I'm not crazy about the strap attachment, at least it is functional and the handles don't stick up from using the strap.  I will probably carry her by the handles anyway.  Love this style, and the green trim is a really nice touch.  All in all a "10".
> 
> View attachment 2878118
> 
> View attachment 2878119


 


elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, and thanks!
> 
> I'm liking the look of a satchel carried by the handle too right now.
> 
> The other day, the lady in front of me at Starbucks was carrying a chestnut flo satchel by the handles, and she looked uber chic, lol!  Of course, she was dressed to the nines too, not like moi!  Of course, I'll look uber chic too if I carry by the handles too, won't i?


 

Yay for twins!!  Except for my Flos, I usually take the longer straps off my bags.  I don't usually like where they attach, so I just carry them by hand or on my arm.  

So I guess I'm ahead of my time - I've been looking uber chic all along.  LOL!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Jane917 said:


> Here goes my reveal of Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington Shopper. They arrived today. They are the perfect size for me and I am sure I will keep both. The Crossbody is the same color as the AWL Hobo I have, but the Hobo is too small and has no pockets, so I think I will try to sell it to a good home. The Marine color is such a dark blue that it could pass as black. I don't have a brown bag, so the Lexington fills in a big gap.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/
> 
> OOPS! What happened to the pictures? Can someone help me post them correctly?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/


 
Congrats on your new beauties!  Love the colors. 




MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run.
> 
> 
> Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)
> 
> 
> Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Here she is


 
I love that story!  Navy Clayton is just as gorgeous to me.  Congrats!!  One day, I might branch out to trying a Clayton.  Maybe if I ever get to the outlet, lol.




ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:


Cute!  Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

Jane917 said:


> Here goes my reveal of Marine Crossbody and Brown Small Lexington Shopper. They arrived today. They are the perfect size for me and I am sure I will keep both. The Crossbody is the same color as the AWL Hobo I have, but the Hobo is too small and has no pockets, so I think I will try to sell it to a good home. The Marine color is such a dark blue that it could pass as black. I don't have a brown bag, so the Lexington fills in a big gap.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/
> 
> OOPS! What happened to the pictures? Can someone help me post them correctly?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16404744202/
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/27862496@N06/16218010538/



These are classic beauties!  I hope you  them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Did a quick outlet run.
> *
> 
> Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)
> 
> 
> Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Here she is



"Quick outlet run"

Me:  Walk in the store. Look around.  Inspect a bag or two.  Walk out empty handed.

MB: Walk in the store.  SA's stop taking their lunch break.  Other SA's are now half listening to the customer they're helping.  Look around.  Catch a few great sales.  Walk out with 3 or 4 bags! 


She's beautiful in Navy MB! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> "Quick outlet run"
> 
> *Me:  Walk in the store. Look around.  Inspect a bag or two.  Walk out empty handed.
> 
> MB: Walk in the store.  SA's stop taking their lunch break.  Other SA's are now half listening to the customer they're helping.  Look around.  Catch a few great sales.  Walk out with 3 or 4 bags!
> *
> 
> She's beautiful in Navy MB! Congrats!



Obviously you and I have the same shopping experiences
After I have driven for an hour...........

Starting to think they put bags away when the see me coming


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

hopi said:


> SOOOOOOOOO darling, great find.





MaryBel said:


> So cute! Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh so pretty and elegant Chevaliere! I love that little bag. What a great deal too.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Ooo...classy Dooney. And at a good deal, even better!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute!  Great find!  Congrats!



Thank you all! I love this cute little bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Obviously you and I have the same shopping experiences
> After I have driven for an hour...........
> 
> *Starting to think they put bags away when the see me coming:roflmfao*:



  I think they do that with me too.  We do have the same shopping experiences!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> "Quick outlet run"
> 
> Me:  Walk in the store. Look around.  Inspect a bag or two.  Walk out empty handed.
> 
> MB: Walk in the store.  SA's stop taking their lunch break.  Other SA's are now half listening to the customer they're helping.  Look around.  Catch a few great sales.  Walk out with 3 or 4 bags!
> 
> 
> She's beautiful in Navy MB! Congrats!


 
You are too funny GF!
It was weird, everything was pretty empty for a Friday. Only one SA at Dooney. Several SAs at coach but just one or 2 people in line to pay. At one point, registers completely open. 


I actually was going to leave Dooney empty handed, because I didn't like  the bag they had brought from the back (which was supposed to be the best) and was not sold on the one on display, so I thought, I'll wait and see if they get more. But then the SA called the stock person in the back and ask him to bring the others they had, so he brought the other 2 and when I saw the one I got, it was perfect so I had to get it. I just paid and left, didn't spend much time there. And that's why I didn't even notice it was not marine. I guess I take my decisions very fast because didn't have much time to think. I needed to come back to work.


Thanks, I wanted her in dark blue, so it wasn't marine but navy still works! You know me, I love blue!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Obviously you and I have the same shopping experiences
> After I have driven for an hour...........
> 
> Starting to think they put bags away when the see me coming




You girls need to go shopping with me!  
This is shopping on a limited time (and don't want to come back because the bag is haunting me), I call it express shopping


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> You girls need to go shopping with me!
> This is shopping on a limited time (and don't want to come back because the bag is haunting me), I call it express shopping





Remember when we were in the QVC forum and we joked about meeting up with you so you could take us shopping and teach us your ways? We really need to do that! 

Express shopping is a good name for it!


----------



## Suzwhat

My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.

So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.

Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.

  I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.
> 
> Sorry the middle photo is sideways.  I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.


 
All of them are gorgeous! It would be a difficult choice between the Clementine and the Green. I think I'd go for the Clementine!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Remember when we were in the QVC forum and we joked about meeting up with you so you could take us shopping and teach us your ways? We really need to do that!
> 
> Express shopping is a good name for it!


 
Yes, I remember the shopping seminar! That would be really fun! We need to get sponsors to pay for it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.



Hi Suzwhat!

Great haul!  I LOVE Dooney nylon!  And I love color and satchels! It would be hard to return one of the nylon satchels.

And I really love Dooney's Siggy lines!  I don't think I could part with the Gretta satchel either. 

Whichever one you return, you'll still end up with two beautiful bags!  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I remember the shopping seminar! That would be really fun! *We need to get sponsors to pay for it*!



Even better!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Suzwhat!
> 
> Great haul!  I LOVE Dooney nylon!  And I love color and satchels! It would be hard to return one of the nylon satchels.
> 
> And I really love Dooney's Siggy lines!  I don't think I could part with the Gretta satchel either.
> 
> Whichever one you return, you'll still end up with two beautiful bags!  Good luck with your decision!



Thank you!  ITA about their nylon.  I love the silhouette and function of this satchel as I have it already in black/black.  The thing is, they were $110 on Amazon thru ILD and I signed up for an Amazon credit card so I got $70 off.  So I may keep both afterall.  My favorite color is green and that Clementine is really, really great. 

My first Siggy so how can I part with it?


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> All of them are gorgeous! It would be a difficult choice between the Clementine and the Green. I think I'd go for the Clementine!



Thank you!   So far I am ignoring my resolution to return and am making up reasons to keep.  I luv all 3.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  ITA about their nylon.  I love the silhouette and function of this satchel as I have it already in black/black.  The thing is, they *were $110 *on Amazon thru ILD and I signed up for an Amazon credit card so I got $70 off.  So I may keep both afterall.  *My favorite color is green and that Clementine is really, really great.
> 
> My first Siggy so how can I part with it? *


*


You have very good reasons for keeping all 3!   I know you'll enjoy carrying each one of them!*


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> You have very good reasons for keeping all 3!   I know you'll enjoy carrying each one of them!



Thanks Rue!  The next difficult decision will be what to carry first.  We are expecting snow so it will be one of these.

This brings my Dooney total to 5 and 1 wallet.  I hope this holds me for a while.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Rue!  The next difficult decision will be what to carry first.  We are expecting snow so it will be one of these.
> 
> This brings my Dooney total to 5 and 1 wallet.  *I hope this holds me for a while*.



Define "a while".  That's what we have trouble defining.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.
> 
> I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.




LOVE!  Congrats!  These are gorgeous !


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  ITA about their nylon.  I love the silhouette and function of this satchel as I have it already in black/black.  The thing is, they were $110 on Amazon thru ILD and I signed up for an Amazon credit card so I got $70 off.  So I may keep both afterall.  My favorite color is green and that Clementine is really, really great.
> 
> My first Siggy so how can I part with it?




That's a great deal. How could you send one back at that price. The colors are just amazing.


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> That's a great deal. How could you send one back at that price. The colors are just amazing.



I am happy, that's for sure!


----------



## hopi

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.
> 
> I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.



The Nylon Satchels are just so useful, you probably NEED a couple of colors
But Gretta in Charcoal is just a heartbreaker she has to stay.


----------



## Suzwhat

hopi said:


> The Nylon Satchels are just so useful, you probably NEED a couple of colors
> But Gretta in Charcoal is just a heartbreaker she has to stay.



Thanks Hopi!  I like the way you think.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick outlet run.
> 
> 
> Stopped only at Dooney and coach (but still managed to misbehave)
> 
> 
> Now the funny story, was at Dooney and they had marine claytons. The display one was pebbled and I wanted a soomther one so the SA brought me the smoother one they had one the back. I didn't like the condition of it (it had a lot of blemishes and dents) so the SA went and brought the other 2 they had on the back. I found one I liked and got that one. My surprise was that when I was taking the pic, I looked at the tag and realized the bag was not marine but Navy! Oh well, I guess since they are so close I didn't even noticed. I called the SA to ask her to check which ones of the 3 were marine. She told me the display was also Navy and the 2 on the back where marine. I did not like the condition of those so I guess I'll stick with my Navy Clayton!
> 
> 
> Here she is


Wow she is absolutely beautiful - congrats!


ChevaliereNoir said:


> I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet on Wednesday, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag was for sale at Macy's for full price on Wednesday). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is my new Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:



Darling!


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.
> 
> I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.





Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!   So far I am ignoring my resolution to return and am making up reasons to keep.  I luv all 3.



These are all lovely!

If you are looking for someone on here to tell you which to send back, you are in the wrong place, lol, I think you should keep all three!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> These are all lovely!
> 
> If you are looking for someone on here to tell you which to send back, you are in the wrong place, lol, I think you should keep all three!



Thanks elbgrl!  You know, you make a strong case!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> My new Nylon Large Pocket Satchels in Clementine and Green and new Gretta satchel in Charcoal.
> 
> So excited they were delivered today.  Leaving wrapped as I instructed myself to return the one I like the least.
> 
> Nylon ones will stand on their own if handles were not taped together.
> 
> I really like the charcoal color combination.  It looks better in person than on Dooney's site.




Suz, they are all beautiful bags. I read further down that you have decided to keep them. At the deal you got I think that was a wise choice, because you are liable to have regrets  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy them over the weekend.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Suz, they are all beautiful bags. I read further down that you have decided to keep them. At the deal you got I think that was a wise choice, because you are liable to have regrets  I'm glad you are getting to enjoy them over the weekend.



Thank you!  I'm watching QVC but just checking mine out and validating my choices.  I find I prefer the lighter bags now as I'm experiencing some pain in my wrists.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  I'm watching QVC but just checking mine out and validating my choices.  I find I prefer the lighter bags now as I'm experiencing some pain in my wrists.




I hear you. I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulder, but I just can't give up on my Dooneys.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow she is absolutely beautiful - congrats!


 
Thanks Rosie!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I hear you.* I have a torn rotator cuff in my shoulde*r, but I just can't give up on my Dooneys.



 OUCH!!!!
What happened, when did you do that TB??


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........




Congrats GG!

I know what you mean about getting something for such a limited use.  The wallet will be far more functional.  And it'll be fun when you take it out your bag and people comment on it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats GG!
> 
> I know what you mean about getting something for such a limited use.  The wallet will be far more functional.  And it'll be fun when you take it out your bag and people comment on it!



Good or bad, people will comment.  Lol


----------



## seton

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........




that's a great choice. it's not in ur face.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........




Congrats!  And I'm right there with ya. If it's not going to be used there isn't anyway I would drop $188 on a bag. You did good and it's super fun AND super cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Good or bad, people will comment.  Lol



  Team rivalries tend to bring out the good and bad!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........




So cute! I'm glad you found your perfect piece! It's a great idea to get a wallet because then you can use it everyday if you want to.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Team rivalries tend to bring out the good and bad!



Always!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I'm glad you found your perfect piece! It's a great idea to get a wallet because then you can use it everyday if you want to.



Yeah, I'm really excited to get it.  I hope she comes soon


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> What happened, when did you do that TB??




Thanks for asking Hopi. I didn't do anything that I remember. It just started hurting and eventually got worse. I've been living with it for a couple years now. PT is the only thing I can do. I think it's slowly getting better. People try to blame my Dooneys, but it's not them. I have to stand by my bags. lol!


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for asking Hopi. I didn't do anything that I remember. It just started hurting and eventually got worse. I've been living with it for a couple years now. PT is the only thing I can do. I think it's slowly getting better. People try to blame my Dooneys, but it's not them. I have to stand by my bags. lol!


 
Ow I am so sorry! I hope the PT continues to help! Darn our muscles and ligaments.. Hope you are staying warm and out of the snow and ice!

P.S. I found your youtube channel and I love your collection. I am envious of your gretchen bag. I can't find it at any stores near me or online. I must have missed it when it was released. I also love your style!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I broke down and finally chose a UF Dooney.  I didn't really like the dimensions of any that were offered on dot com, but found this little beauty on fanatics.  Wish I would use a crossbody more, but alas, I couldn't pay $188 for something to sit in my closet and only come out on trips and vacation.  Presenting, my UF continental clutch (not even offered on Dooney.com)........




That's super cute! You can use that a lot.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for asking Hopi. I didn't do anything that I remember. It just started hurting and eventually got worse. I've been living with it for a couple years now. PT is the only thing I can do. I think it's slowly getting better. People try to blame my Dooneys, but it's not them. I have to stand by my bags. lol!




Lol! How we all defend our bags. I could be standing next to one of my shelves and if a Dooney fell on my head and it left a lump, it would be the wind's fault. Hope you keep improving.

I read somewhere else on the forum how another tPFer was told by her therapist not to go over 1 1/2 pounds for a shoulder bag. I shudder to think about that.


----------



## Murphy47

I am aiming for that. 
But the pound and a half is just for the bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Ow I am so sorry! I hope the PT continues to help! Darn our muscles and ligaments.. Hope you are staying warm and out of the snow and ice!
> 
> P.S. I found your youtube channel and I love your collection. I am envious of your gretchen bag. I can't find it at any stores near me or online. I must have missed it when it was released. I also love your style!




Thanks Punkie. I know...I keep wondering how this happened to me.  the most painful maneuver is reaching into the back seat to grab my bag. I have to ask my DS's to get it for me when they are riding with me. I hate feeling helpless. 

Thank you for the compliments on my collection and videos. Thank you for watching.  The Gretchen is a great bag. It is only available at the outlets. Have you tried calling an outlet? If not, you might want to start there. Maybe they can locate one for you in a store or at the warehouse. Good luck. I hope you find one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lol! How we all defend our bags. I could be standing next to one of my shelves and if a Dooney fell on my head and it left a lump, it would be the wind's fault. Hope you keep improving.
> 
> I read somewhere else on the forum how another tPFer was told by her therapist not to go over 1 1/2 pounds for a shoulder bag. I shudder to think about that.




Thanks Glitter, I think I'm getting better....but very slowly.  Haha that's too funny. What's even funnier is finding a Dooney that's less than 1-1/2 pounds when loaded up! Lololo! I'm trying to get used to carrying it on my left shoulder or left arm, but it feels so awkward. I have the hardest time with that.


----------



## Murphy47

The nylon collection comes well under a pound. My fav was the Erica. 
I bought a postage scale to weigh the whole kit and caboodle before I leave the house. 
Another trick I use is to put all necessary items in a small cross body, and the rest in a tote bag which I can leave in the trunk if I get tired. 
The bonus is I can get 2 Dooneys!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#128522; Got a great deal at my local outlet!


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#128522; Got a great deal at my local outlet!




It's gorgeous!  We will be twins. I have this bag in Camel on its way to me right now.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Thanks girls, i am new here but you're all great.  So happy we will be twins love your videos as well.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Murphy47 said:


> The nylon collection comes well under a pound. My fav was the Erica.
> I bought a postage scale to weigh the whole kit and caboodle before I leave the house.
> Another trick I use is to put all necessary items in a small cross body, and the rest in a tote bag which I can leave in the trunk if I get tired.
> The bonus is I can get 2 Dooneys!




That's a smart idea!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#128522; Got a great deal at my local outlet!




That's such a pretty color. Looks especially nice in the Pebble Grain. Even better when you get a deal!


----------



## Punkie

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#55357;&#56842; Got a great deal at my local outlet!


 

Oh so so so pretty! i love it in pebbled personally! I think this is a great investment bag because it will always be in style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#128522; Got a great deal at my local outlet!



Hi SCL!

Your bag is beautiful in Camel! (And I agree, you should get her in Red too! )  Congrats on getting a great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Murphy47 said:


> The nylon collection comes well under a pound. My fav was the Erica.
> I bought a postage scale to weigh the whole kit and caboodle before I leave the house.
> Another trick I use is to put all necessary items in a small cross body, and the rest in a tote bag which I can leave in the trunk if I get tired.
> The bonus is I can get 2 Dooneys!




I have one nylon Dooney and it's really nice. I have carried it to the mall because it's lighter weight. I like your idea of leaving the bigger bag in the car.


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Pebble Grain Satchel Color: Camel. Love this bag!!! I want this in Red because of Twoboyz - love you reviews &#128522; Got a great deal at my local outlet!




Beautiful!  That will be such a versatile bag and you will get a lot of use out of it because it's an all weather bag. I love my red one so much. You should get the red! Thanks for e compliment by the way.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> It's gorgeous!  We will be twins. I have this bag in Camel on its way to me right now.




Congrats to you too Tater. You will love it!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats to you too Tater. You will love it!


 
Thanks!  The Pebble Leather looks so amazing on this bag I couldn't let it pass by.


----------



## Murphy47

Twoboyz said:


> I have one nylon Dooney and it's really nice. I have carried it to the mall because it's lighter weight. I like your idea of leaving the bigger bag in the car.




There are just some things you need on a regular basis, but not every moment of the day. &#128515;


----------



## immigratty

Introducing Viviana [top left in black] I will post a separate pic of her this weekend. it was an early v-day gift, so I'll load her up and take her our this weekend [[if we're not snowed in like last weekend]


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Introducing Viviana [top left in black] I will post a separate pic of her this weekend. it was an early v-day gift, so I'll load her up and take her our this weekend [[if we're not snowed in like last weekend]




Beautiful bag! I can't wait to see more   very sweet Valentines gift too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Introducing Viviana [top left in black] I will post a separate pic of her this weekend. it was an early v-day gift, so I'll load her up and take her our this weekend [[if we're not snowed in like last weekend]




Looks gorgeous! 

I also really like your shelving unit. May I ask where you got that? Right now I'm using these dreadful, cheap HomeDepot plastic shelves as a temporary solution.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> Introducing Viviana [top left in black] I will post a separate pic of her this weekend. it was an early v-day gift, so I'll load her up and take her our this weekend [[if we're not snowed in like last weekend]


 
She looks just amazing!  Can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! I can't wait to see more   very sweet Valentines gift too.



thanx so much. and excuse the ghetto-fabulous towels on each shelf, the rack is from hobby lobby [not necessarily the highest quality of items] but the space in each shelf is big and it does the trick, I am just worried about color transfer, especially on the lighter bags. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Looks gorgeous!
> 
> I also really like your shelving unit. May I ask where you got that?  Right now I'm using these dreadful, cheap HomeDepot plastic shelves as a  temporary solution.



thanx so much, it's at hobby lobby. if you use their 40% off coupon, it comes up to be $142 with tax [well Wisc taxes..i think 5%] and each shelf has a lot of space so you can fit very big purses on there.  I couldn't find a unit anywhere else that offered this much space, but the unit ends up being very tall because of it, like 7-8 feet high, so this fits best with a taller ceiling [9 feet or more] and while hobby lobby quality is a bit on the inferior side [like most places these days i guess] it's pretty sturdy, and it does the trick, and the design is beautiful, but i absolutely love the ornate iron work design. they don't sell them online, most likely because of the size shipping would be difficult, but i have the link for the store locator below, if they don't have one in the store they will order it for you. 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/StoreLocator/



TaterTots said:


> She looks just amazing!  Can't wait to see more pictures of her.



thanx so much.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> thanx so much, it's at hobby lobby. if you use their 40% off coupon, it comes up to be $142 with tax [well Wisc taxes..i think 5%] and each shelf has a lot of space so you can fit very big purses on there.  I couldn't find a unit anywhere else that offered this much space, but the unit ends up being very tall because of it, like 7-8 feet high, so this fits best with a taller ceiling [9 feet or more] and while hobby lobby quality is a bit on the inferior side [like most places these days i guess] it's pretty sturdy, and it does the trick, and the design is beautiful, but i absolutely love the ornate iron work design. they don't sell them online, most likely because of the size shipping would be difficult, but i have the link for the store locator below, if they don't have one in the store they will order it for you.
> 
> http://www.hobbylobby.com/StoreLocator/
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much.



Oh thank you for the information. We have a couple of Hobby Lobbys not too far from me. If I don't get snowed in, I'll take a look around the store.


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh thank you for the information. We have a couple of Hobby Lobbys not too far from me. If I don't get snowed in, I'll take a look around the store.



yes, they have great stuff in there...it's all cheap, but much of it looks nice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  love your alto collections.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> yes, they have great stuff in there...it's all cheap, but much of it looks nice.



I can get lost in Hobby Lobby for hours.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676



TB you should call them right now and ask for an exchange, it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676




I'm already rethinking my decision.   This bag is gorgeous and the lines aren't as noticeable IRL as they are in the pictures. The Dooney spell strikes again....


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I'm already rethinking my decision.   This bag is gorgeous and the lines aren't as noticeable IRL as they are in the pictures. The *Dooney spell strikes agai*n....




Call and it will make your decision easier.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Call and it will make your decision easier.




I know I'm crazy right?! I don't think they have any left. They kept popping up and going out of stock. I think  okay with this one. I looked at my natural on and it has lines too even along the front. It never bothered me so this one shouldn't either.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM*:  love your alto collections.



thanx so much. All I'm waiting on are Camille in White, and Oriana in White or Natural, and I'll be done [for real this time].  There was a Camille in black that came available at a great price, and I didn't purchase it because it's not the color I wanted, kind of bummed now, but it is what it is. but I feel like those two things will really make my collection "complete"



Twoboyz said:


> I can get lost in Hobby Lobby for hours.



ain't that the truth.  I absolutely love that iron scrollwork design, and so much of there stuff has it. I also love their decorative candles. and while it's inferior quality [cheaply made] it's so beautiful to look at, and it does the trick...just don't put anything fragile on the top shelves lol. 



Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I  think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and  along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are  variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like  those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676





Twoboyz said:


> I'm already rethinking my decision.    This bag is gorgeous and the lines aren't as noticeable IRL as they  are in the pictures. The Dooney spell strikes again....



hahahaha Dooney does it again....and it only took twelve minutes to do it.  beautiful bag by the way!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676







Twoboyz said:


> I'm already rethinking my decision.   This bag is gorgeous and the lines aren't as noticeable IRL as they are in the pictures. The Dooney spell strikes again....




I think even in the pictures that the bag is gorgeous!  It to me just looks like how the natural characteristics of the leather took the dye. It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. All I'm waiting on are Camille in White, and Oriana in White or Natural, and I'll be done [for real this time].  There was a Camille in black that came available at a great price, and I didn't purchase it because it's not the color I wanted, kind of bummed now, but it is what it is. but I feel like those two things will really make my collection "complete"
> 
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth.  I absolutely love that iron scrollwork design, and so much of there stuff has it. I also love their decorative candles. and while it's inferior quality [cheaply made] it's so beautiful to look at, and it does the trick...just don't put anything fragile on the top shelves lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha Dooney does it again....and it only took twelve minutes to do it.  beautiful bag by the way!




Rotflmao! Crazy isn't it? Thanks IM! I love iron scroll work too.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I think even in the pictures that the bag is gorgeous!  It to me just looks like how the natural characteristics of the leather took the dye. It is a beautiful bag.




Thanks T! I think you're right about the dye. I think I have decided to keep her.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! Crazy isn't it? Thanks IM! I love iron scroll work too.



yeah it usually takes me like 12 seconds, or however long it takes to turn around, take two steps, think for a split second, and turn back around and grab the bag....ok I'm lying, I usually just walk around the store with an arm full of bags until I get to the register [for fear someone else will buy the bag(s) I want...so selfish I know hahaha] so let's just say however long it takes me to look at it, fall in love, have second thoughts, shake it off and fall in love again. so prolly about 3 seconds. so shameful lol

and the scrollwork, Like Dooney bags, so classy and timeless. will forever be beautiful decor for the home.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676




Oh no!!!!! I'm sooo sorry TB. I know you were sooo excited. Humm... Yeah, this is would get some thought on sending it back. We know how crimson is supposed to look and anything less makes us hesitant. It's gorgeous in the Crimson!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!!!! I'm sooo sorry TB. I know you were sooo excited. Humm... Yeah, this is would get some thought on sending it back. We know how crimson is supposed to look and anything less makes us hesitant. It's gorgeous in the Crimson!!!




Thanks Pcan! I think she might still be a keeper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676





Twoboyz said:


> I know I'm crazy right?! I don't think they have any left. They kept popping up and going out of stock. I think  okay with this one. I looked at my natural on and it has lines too even along the front. It never bothered me so this one shouldn't either.





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! I think she might still be a keeper.



Okay, I don't know which emotion I'm suppose to display now!  

I'm sorry you're not sure if she's a keeper, but  I'm happy you love the bag enough to consider keeping her, or exchanging her. 

I think she's beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, I don't know which emotion I'm suppose to display now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're not sure if she's a keeper, but  I'm happy you love the bag enough to consider keeping her, or exchanging her.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's beautiful!




Lol...I know! This is the process I go through. Rotflmao! Thanks RN!


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> *hahahaha Dooney does it again....and it only took twelve minutes to do it.  beautiful bag by the way*!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Okay, I don't know which emotion I'm suppose to display now!  *
> 
> I'm sorry you're not sure if she's a keeper, but  I'm happy you love the bag enough to consider keeping her, or exchanging her.
> 
> I think she's beautiful!



:lolots:

Poor TB we are trying to support her in the decision making process and we are bumping into her thoughts like the minions.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Poor TB we are trying to support her in the decision making process and we are bumping into her thoughts like the minions.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! I think she might still be a keeper.



I hope to see a new video on your channel about her soon,  She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor TB we are trying to support her in the decision making process and we are bumping into her thoughts like the minions.




Lol! You guys and the minions in my head help me more than you know.  I'm sitting here with her and she's taunting me as we speak. I don't know if I will be able to part with her.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hope to see a new video on your channel about her soon,  She is GORGEOUS!




Thanks GG! I have filmed one but I'm afraid to upload it because I'm afraid DH will see it. Right now he's mad that I won't buy a snowblower. How can I explain another bag?  I already told him I would shovel all the snow from now on by myself. What we do for our bags....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG! I have filmed one but I'm afraid to upload it because I'm afraid DH will see it. Right now he's mad that I won't buy a snowblower. How can I explain another bag?  *I already told him I would shovel all the snow from now on by myself.* What we do for our bags....



LOL.  I seem to remember not that long ago, one of our dear members putting a Dooney box in the bushes to hide it from DH.......  So if we are going along those roads, the answer would be ALMOST ANYTHING.  I have done and explained some crazy things to hide Zappos or QVC boxes from my hubby.  Now, I just tell him I have worked hard for the money to buy my bags, and I deserve to have the things I want.  If I am not in debt or a box in the yard, I am ok.  Besides, he can't give me too much of a hard time......HE spends his money on the newest, greatest video game/system/computer of all time!  <insert sarcasm here>


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> LOL.  I seem to remember not that long ago, one of our dear members putting a Dooney box in the bushes to hide it from DH.......  So if we are going along those roads, the answer would be ALMOST ANYTHING.  I have done and explained some crazy things to hide Zappos or QVC boxes from my hubby.  Now, I just tell him I have worked hard for the money to buy my bags, and I deserve to have the things I want.  If I am not in debt or a box in the yard, I am ok.  Besides, he can't give me too much of a hard time......HE spends his money on the newest, greatest video game/system/computer of all time!  <insert sarcasm here>




Lol! Is there such a thing? Lol! If there is  sore my DS's have discovered it! The black hole at our house has been hockey. I am a hockey victim x3 for 13 years so it's my turn to live.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676



Mine had the same lines, I think the other Crimson Stanwich I saw on PF had the same lines as well. She didn't mention them but since mine had it I feel like I saw them. On top of everything mine was really dry, but that was an easy fix. I went back & forth as to if I should keep it & decided I loved the bag. I think it is the bag shape & the dye that makes those lines. I have the Stanwich in the Marine & it did not have that problem. I feel like the lines give it character, if you look @ the picture that ILD posted I see the lines on that bag too & that is supposed to be the display photo.  I realized if I exchanged I would get the same bag w/ possible less lines but still lines. I just think that is something to note if someone is thinking about this bag, it has lines in the bag.  I just couldn't part w/ mine, my husband rides horses & has been educating me about leather products - he said it is normal to have variations in the leathers/dyes. He said I should keep it, he loves the color. After I conditioned mine you can't see them as much.  I hope this helps, I know I am new to Dooney & the average Doonynista might not agree w/ me but I recommend this bag even w/ this issue.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Mine had the same lines, I think the other Crimson Stanwich I saw on PF had the same lines as well. She didn't mention them but since mine had it I feel like I saw them. On top of everything mine was really dry, but that was an easy fix. I went back & forth as to if I should keep it & decided I loved the bag. I think it is the bag shape & the dye that makes those lines. I have the Stanwich in the Marine & it did not have that problem. I feel like the lines give it character, if you look @ the picture that ILD posted I see the lines on that bag too & that is supposed to be the display photo.  I realized if I exchanged I would get the same bag w/ possible less lines but still lines. I just think that is something to note if someone is thinking about this bag, it has lines in the bag.  I just couldn't part w/ mine, my husband rides horses & has been educating me about leather products - he said it is normal to have variations in the leathers/dyes. He said I should keep it, he loves the color. After I conditioned mine you can't see them as much.  I hope this helps, I know I am new to Dooney & the average Doonynista might not agree w/ me but I recommend this bag even w/ this issue.




Thanks SCL. You definitely make me feel better about my decision to keep it. I didn't notice it on the ILD photo, but I didn't look closely. I did see them more today while driving to work in the outside light, but I still don't care. I love this bag and now I could never get rid of it  your picture is gorgeous. Mine feels a tad dry, especially on the brown handles and trim. I think I will condition it too. Have a great day!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SoyChaiLatte said:


> This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.



That's really nice, i like the tassels.


----------



## immigratty

ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving. 

hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....


----------



## hopi

SoyChaiLatte said:


> This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.



Soy
This is one gorgeous bag,
she just doesnt take a bad picture
I have to put moisturizer on also and look much better when you condition me
Just needs a little TLC to be perfect!


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....




Screaming classic black beauty
congrats


----------



## immigratty

hopi said:


> Screaming classic black beauty
> congrats



this purse...OHHHHH this purse, she gives me chills. now I want her in white too...but saving that for her older, yet sexier sisters Mrs. Oriana and Camilla. I know for sure I'm going to be staring at and rubbing her all night, everyone is going to think I'm nuts...actually, it's too late for that, me and my bags...they already think I'm nuts. hahaha, and yes BLACK BEAUTY it is. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEE Alto. hahaha



SoyChaiLatte said:


> This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.



beautiful, I love the color.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....




LOVE!!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> this purse...OHHHHH this purse, she gives me chills. now I want her in white too...but saving that for her older, yet sexier sisters Mrs. Oriana and Camilla. I know for sure I'm going to be staring at and rubbing her all night, everyone is going to think I'm nuts...actually, it's too late for that, me and my bags...they already think I'm nuts. hahaha, and yes BLACK BEAUTY it is. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEE Alto. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful, I love the color.




Don't you just love it when you are wearing THAT ONE bag that just SCREAMS to be touched!!!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

HesitantShopper said:


> That's really nice, i like the tassels.



Thanks, the tassels on Dooney are one of my favorite features.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....




Now, this is a sexy black bag and the hardware kicks it up notches. She needs no introduction.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Introducing......


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......



Looks really great.   it!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> LOVE!!





TaterTots said:


> Don't you just love it when you are wearing THAT ONE bag that just SCREAMS to be touched!!!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Now, this is a sexy black bag and the hardware kicks it up notches. She needs no introduction.



thanx so much. she is even sexier in person! I am so in love.



gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......



beautiful


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my Crimson Stanwich Satchel. I think she is going back though.  There are lines along the front and along the back that are pretty noticeable. They look like they are variations in the dye. It's a beautiful bag, but I don't know if I like those lines. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 2885674
> 
> View attachment 2885675
> 
> View attachment 2885676


 
Gorgeous color, but I think the lines would bother me, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm behind on reading and commenting again, ladies.  But I wanted to tell everyone how gorgeous y'alls bags are!!  

I love seeing the reveal pictures - so much better than stock photoes on the websites.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SoyChaiLatte said:


> This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.



Hi SCL!

She's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!  

But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b

But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....

She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful. 

Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!! 

View attachment 2887711

View attachment 2887712

View attachment 2887713


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SCL!
> 
> She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


 Thanks she is so fun to carry


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Don't think you need a name plate to know it's a Dooney.  

  Enjoy your new handbag.  She makes me smile just looking at the photo.  Such a happy handbag.


----------



## elbgrl

SoyChaiLatte said:


> This is mine, I took the picture last night so it has shadows but it does have lines. It looks better when you use conditioner to the leather & let it soak in.





immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....





gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......





NutsAboutCoach said:


> My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!
> 
> But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b
> 
> But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....
> 
> She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful.
> 
> Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!!
> 
> View attachment 2887711
> 
> View attachment 2887712
> 
> View attachment 2887713



Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Thanks


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!
> 
> But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b
> 
> But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....
> 
> She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful.
> 
> Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!!
> 
> View attachment 2887711
> 
> View attachment 2887712
> 
> View attachment 2887713



Your pictures are so darling, she is so tempting!! It is a perfect spring, summer bag, light and easy. Congrats


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......



Stunning

You are on a roll!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....


 
OMG, she is so pretty!
Congrats!


I need to stop being scared of the Altos and get one, or two 
They are just gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!
> 
> But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b
> 
> But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....
> 
> She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful.
> 
> Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!!
> 
> View attachment 2887711
> 
> View attachment 2887712
> 
> View attachment 2887713




I don't get scared anymore but I rush to unfold them. They always pack the satchels like that! I don't like it because some of them have that strip of leather going on the side and sometimes the crease on the leather won't come out.


She is gorgeous. I have her sister in black/multi. Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she is so pretty!
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I need to stop being scared of the Altos and* get one, or two*
> They are just gorgeous!



You don't know the meaning of one or two

With that hugh collection don't know how you missed that.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> You don't know the meaning of one or two
> 
> With that hugh collection don't know how you missed that.




You are right, one is just the beginning...to the never ending!


I always look at them but I'm just too scared I'll damage them. I guess I'm still not over getting water spots on the trim of my first Dooney about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## TaterTots

My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day! 





Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!
> 
> But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b
> 
> But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....
> 
> She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful.
> 
> Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!!
> 
> View attachment 2887711
> 
> View attachment 2887712
> 
> View attachment 2887713




My White Multicolor Satchel came flat placed on top of my Bristol and I had to stuff her. I don't know why they done that.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......




She's just GORGEOUS!


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum



Tater
Such Beautiful bags and pretty pictures 
I am dancing with you
you are on a roll too,  great choices


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> ok, finally giving her the proper introduction of which she is SO deserving.
> 
> hear ye hear ye, all please say hello to Mrs. Alto Viviana [black with red piping]....




Stunning! Love the beautiful zipper against the deep black. So gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous color, but I think the lines would bother me, too.




Thanks NAC! I have decided to keep her and I have been smitten ever since. I love his bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......




She's gorgeous! Love that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My ILD order arrived today! Happy Dance!
> 
> But I was a little shocked when I saw how she was packed. I don't think I've ever gotten a bag laid flat and shipped that way before b
> 
> But I have her stuffed now. I don't think I noticed before that there was not a nameplate on this one. But if you can't tell who made the bag, lol....
> 
> She will be a great easy care bag. So bright and cheerful.
> 
> Even though others have posted this bag before, here she is.... Tah Dah!!
> 
> View attachment 2887711
> 
> View attachment 2887712
> 
> View attachment 2887713




So cute and pretty all at the same time!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum




They are both gorgeous! I see you've already loaded up the Shelby and taken it with you.  congrats.


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Tater
> 
> Such Beautiful bags and pretty pictures
> 
> I am dancing with you
> 
> you are on a roll too,  great choices







Twoboyz said:


> They are both gorgeous! I see you've already loaded up the Shelby and taken it with you.  congrats.




Thanks guys! And yes the Shelby was just to darn pretty not to move into so she gets first dance LOL!  I can't believe how much room she has. She's such an amazing bag!  And the leather is amazing. Plus the color is to die for!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots:  I have the Samba satchel also,  mine is the purple.   I hope you enjoy using your Samba as much as I have liked mine.  The size and style are great and I love the front pocket for keys.  The leather stands up to bad weather nicely.  I just wish they hadn't put that lock on the front.  But that's just me,  I don't like handbag jewelry or charms.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum




Gorgeous pair! Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum


Congrats on these lovely beauties! I love the samba shape and the color on that shelby!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.




Bag twins!!!... Isn't she gorgeous??


----------



## hopi

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.



Beautiful


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins!!!... Isn't she gorgeous??



So happy we are bag twins, when i saw your bag I had to have it thanks for doing such a nice picture.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

hopi said:


> Beautiful



Thanks


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum





SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.



these colors just look so yummy, I wanna eat 'em up!! excellent choices ladies. 



Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! Love the beautiful zipper against the deep black. So gorgeous!



thanx so much TB, I am so in love, when I took her out [as we have said before] I just couldn't stop looking at her...and neither could anyone else. Can't wait for Camilla and Oriana!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG! I have filmed one but I'm afraid to upload it because I'm afraid DH will see it. Right now he's mad that I won't buy a snowblower. How can I explain another bag?  I already told him I would shovel all the snow from now on by myself. What we do for our bags....



Oh, just tell him the snow will eventually melt, but the Dooney is a limited edition!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Introducing......



What a beautiful bag. Love the texture and that yummy warm, honey brown!


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.




It's gorgeous! I love the marine. It's extra beautiful with the dark brown trim. You got a great price too. I really think the marine and navy are close but the marine is more a navy with a teal cast. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, just tell him the snow will eventually melt, but the Dooney is a limited edition!




I know. Exactly. Plus we don't have any room in our garage for a snowblower. I have more room in my closet


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous! I love the marine. It's extra beautiful with the dark brown trim. You got a great price too. I really think the marine and navy are close but the marine is more a navy with a teal cast. Enjoy!



I was expecting something different,  so I thought I got a Navy bag but now I can see a little teal in my bag. It is such a unique color for me - the way you described is what it looks like, navy w/ a teal cast. Yes the dark brown trim is an added bonus, I thought my Crimson would be the same but it is not as rich. Thanks TB!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.



Beautiful! By far, Marine and Navy are my favorite colors for DB.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

immigratty said:


> these colors just look so yummy, I wanna eat 'em up!! excellent choices ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much TB, I am so in love, when I took her out [as we have said before] I just couldn't stop looking at her...and neither could anyone else. Can't wait for Camilla and Oriana!



Thanks


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Glitter_pixie said:


> Beautiful! By far, Marine and Navy are my favorite colors for DB.



Yes i agree, the navy is beautiful as well


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Soy:* sharp looking handbag,  love that leather.   I just ordered the red Stanwich from Rehoboth.   Hope my red is as beautiful as your marine.  It was hard for me to decide on which color.   It's my first Stanwich.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Don't think you need a name plate to know it's a Dooney.
> 
> Enjoy your new handbag.  She makes me smile just looking at the photo.  Such a happy handbag.


 
You are so right!  She makes me smile too, for the same reason.  



elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!


Thank you!



hopi said:


> Your pictures are so darling, she is so tempting!! It is a perfect spring, summer bag, light and easy. Congrats


 
Thank you!  I kept admiring the ones recently posted, so I went looking on ILD for one and was lucky enough to catch the recent sale at $72 (or something like that price-I forget now).  She will be a great spring and summer bag - or just when I need an easy care bag.



MaryBel said:


> I don't get scared anymore but I rush to unfold them. They always pack the satchels like that! I don't like it because some of them have that strip of leather going on the side and sometimes the crease on the leather won't come out.
> 
> She is gorgeous. I have her sister in black/multi. Congrats!


 
The black/multi is gorgeous too.  But since I got Sutton in the Tmoro brown, that satisfied the urge for a darker satchel like this. 

I think I was mostly surprised because when I got the Sutton from Q, it arrived stuffed and wasn't smashed flat.  And you're right - the first thing I did after examing her was get her stuffed to make sure there were no problem creases or bends I couldn't live with.  Phew! She was just fine, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> My Samba Leather Satchel and Shelby Shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy Dooney Day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> Just to add the Samba Satchel is in Brick and the Shelby in the lovely Plum


Congrats!!  They are all beautiful!



TaterTots said:


> My White Multicolor Satchel came flat placed on top of my Bristol and I had to stuff her. I don't know why they done that.


Interesting - at least I know it wasn't just my package.  Thank goodness there were no permanent creases.



Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I have decided to keep her and I have been smitten ever since. I love his bag!


 Awesome news!!  I saw your mod shot on the other thread and she looks great on you! Congrats!



Twoboyz said:


> So cute and pretty all at the same time!


 
Thank you!  She is a cheerful bag, isn't she?



SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.


Congrats on a gorgeous bag at a great price!  Beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> TaterTots:  I have the Samba satchel also,  mine is the purple.   I hope you enjoy using your Samba as much as I have liked mine.  The size and style are great and I love the front pocket for keys.  The leather stands up to bad weather nicely.  I just wish they hadn't put that lock on the front.  But that's just me,  I don't like handbag jewelry or charms.


 
I gasped when I seen the Samba Satchel LJ,  she really is a gorgeous bag.  And the Brick color is so rich and creamy.  I love how deep the front pocket is and will be perfect like you said for keys or to place my iPhone 6 Plus since it's a bigger phone.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous pair! Congrats!


 
Thank you so much MB.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Congrats on these lovely beauties! I love the samba shape and the color on that shelby!


 
Thanks Nebo!  Yes the shape of the Samba is a little different then the other satchels and that really got my attention.    And Purple is my favorite color so I just knew the Plum would be a knock out and it IS!


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Marine Stanwich purchased from Rehobeth Beach Outlet 50% off. I felt this leaned more Navy when I received it but after conditioning & with use I feel it is lightening up a bit. I am glad I didn't return it because it is a great bag! The leather does not scratch easily, i love the color & it works w/ the majority of my outfits.


 
Congrats SCL!  She's looks amazing and the Marine color the Tmoro colored trim is KILLER!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> these colors just look so yummy, I wanna eat 'em up!! excellent choices ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much TB, I am so in love, when I took her out [as we have said before] I just couldn't stop looking at her...and neither could anyone else. Can't wait for Camilla and Oriana!


 
Thanks IM!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!!  They are all beautiful!
> 
> 
> Interesting - at least I know it wasn't just my package.  Thank goodness there were no permanent creases.
> 
> 
> Awesome news!!  I saw your mod shot on the other thread and she looks great on you! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She is a cheerful bag, isn't she?
> 
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous bag at a great price!  Beautiful!


 
Thank you NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Soy:* sharp looking handbag,  love that leather.   I just ordered the red Stanwich from Rehoboth.   Hope my red is as beautiful as your marine.  It was hard for me to decide on which color.   It's my first Stanwich.




Congrats LJ! It's a great bag. I hope you love it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I know. Exactly. Plus we don't have any room in our garage for a snowblower. I have more room in my closet



See? Not only is that a logical argument, it just makes perfect sense!


----------



## Twoboyz

This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557



Love this TB, in fact this is the bag I have been wanting  even more after the show.
Congrats she is a beauty,


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557




Gorgeous !! I'm missing my gray one a little bit ! Did they have any grays ???


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Love this TB, in fact this is the bag I have been wanting  even more after the show.
> 
> Congrats she is a beauty,




Thanks Hopi  I was in search of the bordeaux Croco one. They had it, but when I saw them both together this one won me over. It has more of a slight sheen which I thought was so beautiful. When I first saw this one I thought it was bordeaux because the color is so deep and rich. I just love this style and it's the perfect size.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Gorgeous !! I'm missing my gray one a little bit ! Did they have any grays ???




Thanks Vicki! I really love this bag. The style and size are perfect for me. They had a gray satchel  and a gray drawstring bag. They are 40% off and if you have the email for the $25 off you have to present it to them to get the extra discount. It does make it a final sale though. I don't know if these are shipable, but it might be worth a call. The samba bags were 50% off. They had a gorgeous oyster/cream colored belted shopper with the brown belting which was so pretty, but I already have the gray one. If I didn't I might have gone for that one. It was so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557




Sooooo beautiful TB!!! This is such a nice size. I tried it on last week and fell in love but they only had TMoro Brown.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooooo beautiful TB!!! This is such a nice size. I tried it on last week and fell in love but they only had TMoro Brown.




Thanks Pcan! I know what you mean. The size is great. It's the style of a brief case, but in a smaller everyday size. I just love how it looks both on the arm and over the shoulder. It looks great Crossbody too. I love the east west shape. Keep checking. Maybe they'll have more.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557


You must love the shape of that shopper! I love it in Santorini!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, just tell him the snow will eventually melt, but the Dooney is a limited edition!



  I like the way you think!



Twoboyz said:


> I know. Exactly. Plus we don't have any room in our garage for a snowblower. I have more room in my closet



  Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557



She's beautiful TB! I can see why you couldn't leave her behind.

I'm so happy you made it to the outlet!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557


 
Congrats TB!  She looks amazing,  and I just LOVE the Cognac color.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful TB! I can see why you couldn't leave her behind.
> 
> I'm so happy you made it to the outlet!



Thanks RN...I escaped like a secret agent while DH was taking a nap. Well, it didn't work because he texted me when I was on the way home. I had to fess up.  I didn't catch any flack though, just a smirk.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Congrats TB!  She looks amazing,  and I just LOVE the Cognac color.



Thanks Tater! I love it too. It is very dark for a cognac bag. It almost looks like it could be bordeaux.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN...I escaped like a secret agent while DH was taking a nap. Well, it didn't work because he texted me when I was on the way home. I had to fess up.  I didn't catch any flack though, just a smirk.


 
Men and that smirk...  I know it well myself.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new UF continental clutch


----------



## gatorgirl07

The inside......


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557


 
She is gorgeous TB! Congrats!
I too went to the outlet but did not get anything at Dooney!


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new UF continental clutch




So cute and FUN!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new UF continental clutch


 
Love your wallet!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557




Oooo! Oh mama! That's a good looker. Congrats!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Men and that smirk...  I know it well myself.



I just don't think men understand that we are biologically driven to carry things and to gather. It's in our genes...I studied anthropology in college and from earliest times, women created baskets to carry stuff...just let your honey know that.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  your new cognac Santorini belted shopper is beautiful.  I just love the lizard embossing they did in the Santorini line.  And every color is a winner.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TB! Congrats!
> I too went to the outlet but did not get anything at Dooney!


 


*MB*:  are you feeling ok?    I don't think I could walk out of a Dooney outlet without buying something.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new UF continental clutch




So cute GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I just don't think men understand that we are biologically driven to carry things and to gather. It's in our genes...I studied anthropology in college and from earliest times, women created baskets to carry stuff...just let your honey know that.




I love this. This explains it!! Lol 
I broke it to DH that we are all Dooneynistas. That for a good laugh out of him. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  your new cognac Santorini belted shopper is beautiful.  I just love the lizard embossing they did in the Santorini line.  And every color is a winner.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oooo! Oh mama! That's a good looker. Congrats!




Thanks Glitter!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TB! Congrats!
> I too went to the outlet but did not get anything at Dooney!




Thanks MaryBel! Oh bummer....nothing interesting huh.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  are you feeling ok?    I don't think I could walk out of a Dooney outlet without buying something.




I know! Nothing really screamed at me, it was one of those rare days. Got a Sullivan hobo at coach on clearance, and another hangtag wristlet and a few pony scarfs, so didn't leave the mall completely empty handed.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! Oh bummer....nothing interesting huh.


 
There were a few interesting things but not in the 'have to have right now' category, so will wait on those.


Was hoping to see if any of the newer stuff has appeared but no, same stuff from last time.


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> So cute and FUN!







MaryBel said:


> Love your wallet!







Twoboyz said:


> So cute GG!



Thank you all!  I am really loving this wallet, I don't really give a hoot if it doesn't match ANYTHING.  It matches me......


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557


Thank you for the post I really love it.i like the gray color congratulations


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I just don't think men understand that we are biologically driven to carry things and to gather. It's in our genes...I studied anthropology in college and from earliest times, women created baskets to carry stuff...just let your honey know that.




I'm so going to tell him this!


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all!  I am really loving this wallet, I don't really give a hoot if it doesn't match ANYTHING.  It matches me......




It matching you is the most important part!  I hardly ever match. I love color so just because my bag might be pink who knows what all different designs and colors you might see me yank out of it!  LOL!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

TaterTots said:


> It matching you is the most important part!  I hardly ever match. I love color so just because my bag might be pink who knows what all different designs and colors you might see me yank out of it!  LOL!!



You are absolutely right!  I just ordered the pink (fuchsia) gretta small coin case to go in my bag since I don't really like the look of my wallet with a bunch of change in it.  It just adds to the array of colors in my bag......


----------



## dcooney4

Twoboyz said:


> This weekends shows and a $25 coupon inspired me to go to the outlet just to see what they had. Here is what I couldn't leave behind, the Santorini Belted Shopper in cognac.
> 
> View attachment 2889557



This is lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

I recently picked up the nylon draw string bag! I have not used it yet, but I love how light it is. I wish they would have had the black one in stock.


----------



## Suzwhat

dcooney4 said:


> I recently picked up the nylon draw string bag! I have not used it yet, but I love how light it is. I wish they would have had the black one in stock.



I  it!  I really like the leather duck emblem.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Thank you for the post I really love it.i like the gray color congratulations




Thanks Ivy!


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> I recently picked up the nylon draw string bag! I have not used it yet, but I love how light it is. I wish they would have had the black one in stock.




I love the look of this drawstring bag. It looks so clean and simple. Lightness is a bonus I wish every Dooney had a little more of


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> This is lovely!




Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all!  I am really loving this wallet, I don't really give a hoot if it doesn't match ANYTHING.  It matches me......




Well said GG! You are absolutely right. As long as you love it that's all that matters.


----------



## dcooney4

I also bought this little barrel bag last month. That is why I tried to get the black drawstring. It wears so well that I decided to get a bigger bag in the same fabric


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> I also bought this little barrel bag last month. That is why I tried to get the black drawstring. It wears so well that I decided to get a bigger bag in the same fabric




It's very cute! Those little barrel bags hold a lot.  Dooney has a way of making you want more


----------



## dcooney4

They sure do!


----------



## macde90

I am playing catch up. You ladies have gotten some really great bags. I feel like I'm living through you....I know it sounds weird but I can't buy everything that I like. I see what great new bags you have and it just makes me smile. So thank you all for sharing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I know! Nothing really screamed at me, it was one of those rare days. Got a Sullivan hobo at coach on clearance, and another hangtag wristlet and a few pony scarfs, so didn't leave the mall completely empty handed.




Enjoy your new purchases.  I'm sure next time Dooney will have something to tempt you.  I guess a little self control is important when you have the option to visit the outlets often.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> You are absolutely right!  I just ordered the pink (fuchsia) gretta small coin case to go in my bag since I don't really like the look of my wallet with a bunch of change in it.  It just adds to the array of colors in my bag......




Awesome!  I'm a sucker for looking in my bag and seeing all the different colors. Makes me happy.


----------



## TaterTots

dcooney4 said:


> I recently picked up the nylon draw string bag! I have not used it yet, but I love how light it is. I wish they would have had the black one in stock.




I love the colors on this bag. Plus she looks so soft and easy.


----------



## TaterTots

dcooney4 said:


> I also bought this little barrel bag last month. That is why I tried to get the black drawstring. It wears so well that I decided to get a bigger bag in the same fabric




This bag is perfect for running errands. Plus this summer it will be great for hotter weather with it being a lighter weight bag.


----------



## dcooney4

TaterTots said:


> This bag is perfect for running errands. Plus this summer it will be great for hotter weather with it being a lighter weight bag.



I think you are absolutely right.


----------



## TaterTots

dcooney4 said:


> I think you are absolutely right.




 Thanks!


----------



## hopi

dcooney4 said:


> I recently picked up the nylon draw string bag! I have not used it yet, but I love how light it is. I wish they would have had the black one in stock.



Cute!!! I have never seen this bag before.


----------



## immigratty

keep 'em coming. loving all of the new bags, I swear if i concentrate hard enough I can smell the leather thru my screen. lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order. 

Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please. 

Here's a few glamour shots, lol. 

View attachment 2892835

View attachment 2892836

View attachment 2892837


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so* I **decided a little retail therapy was in order*.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



Girl
You are in therapy at least twice a week
Love Gretta in the navy very pretty!!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



Every bag you pick up looks great!  You have great taste.  I'm glad the therapy was there for you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hopi said:


> Girl
> 
> You are in therapy at least twice a week
> 
> Love Gretta in the navy very pretty!!




LOL, I do seem to be in therapy a lot, don't I?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Every bag you pick up looks great!  You have great taste.  I'm glad the therapy was there for you.




Thanks!  So many beautiful bags, it's hard to leave any of them behind, lol. Luckily for my wallet, I mange to catch a lot of them on sale or clearance.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> keep 'em coming. loving all of the new bags, I swear if i concentrate hard enough I can smell the leather thru my screen. lol




LOL!!!  Would be nothing better than smellaputer/smellacell !


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837




So beautiful and classic.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SALE is one of my favorite 4 letter words.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.



I'm so glad that I am not the only one who believes that retail therapy is the best for crappy days.......


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink


Pretty coin case!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837




Beautiful! Thank Goodness for therapy  I have been obsessed with the Gretta in navy since I saw that cross body on QVC over the weekend. It's so elegant looking. Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink




So cute! This is one of my favorite styles


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837


 
Love Ms Gretta! Congrats!
Nothing better than some retail therapy to make a crappy day better!




hopi said:


> Girl
> You are in therapy at least twice a week
> Love Gretta in the navy very pretty!!




Hey, leave my therapy buddy alone! 
And yes, I know what you are going to say, I live there...at the retail therapy place


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink


 
Oh, GG, she is so cute! I love it!
Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Gretta! Congrats!
> Nothing better than some retail therapy to make a crappy day better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, leave my therapy buddy alone!
> And yes, I know what you are going to say,* I live there.*..at the retail therapy place


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink




The pink is so pretty  ! Great accessory


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



I love this shopper shape. The honey trim is gorgeous!



gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink


 Little cutie. Im begining to understand the pull of the coin purse.  I loveee how it keeps my wallet slimmer.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



Beautiful bag.   I really love the color.    I don't see you over in the Coach forum any more.  Did you fall out of love with Coach?  I have not bought  a Dooney in years.  I might have to take a look at them again.


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a craptastic week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



I'm lovin' the siggy



TaterTots said:


> LOL!!!  Would be nothing better than smellaputer/smellacell !



man, I'd never get off TPF...but that would be so lovely lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a *craptastic* week at work so far, so I decided a little retail therapy was in order.
> 
> Gretta Small Leisure Tote in Navy. When I checked out at Belk, I was pleasantly surprised to find out that she was on sale. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few glamour shots, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2892835
> 
> View attachment 2892836
> 
> View attachment 2892837



  I like that expression.  But I'm sorry your week has been like that.  I love Gretta! 

I hope the therapy worked.  If not you may need another session!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink



Hi GG!

I love your Gretta coin case! I hope they are on sale Presidents' Day Weekend when I'm at the outlet. I really want one of these!


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink



I love that !!


----------



## Vicmarie

My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !


----------



## Murphy47

MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Gretta! Congrats!
> Nothing better than some retail therapy to make a crappy day better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, leave my therapy buddy alone!
> And yes, I know what you are going to say, I live there...at the retail therapy place




Depending on your healthcare plan, retail therapy is WAY cheaper. &#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink




I love that! So cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful bag.   I really love the color.    I don't see you over in the Coach forum any more.  Did you fall out of love with Coach?  I have not bought  a Dooney in years.  I might have to take a look at them again.




Thanks!  I still love my Coach bags. In fact I just caught a mini Crosby at Dillards for 65% off. 

I started posting here and got away from posting on the other forum.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2894004
> 
> 
> My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !




  She's not at all loud, she's beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Murphy47 said:


> Depending on your healthcare plan, retail therapy is WAY cheaper. &#128515;



You are so right!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  beautiful color.  Enjoy your new patent leather satchel..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2894004
> 
> 
> My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !



Nah, not loud just sleek... and at least it's easy to wipe off that is one thing i like about patent!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new pink Gretta coin case--you all know I am a sucker for pink




oh, now that is cute!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2894004
> 
> 
> My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !




She's gorgeous Vicmarie!
Congrats! Right on time for tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

Murphy47 said:


> Depending on your healthcare plan, retail therapy is WAY cheaper. &#128515;


 
Or also depending on the number of sessions needed 


But even if it wasn't, it's more satisfying. Every time I carry my bags  I feel good!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2894004
> 
> 
> My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !




You know what I say?  Turn it up!!! Lol! It's gorgeous. It's your perfect Valentine's Day bag. I'm glad you love it. 

I almost got the little cross body at the outlet last weekend. It was $51! Now I'm kicking myself because it will probably be gone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> So beautiful and classic.


 I agree - I can tell she will get lots of use.




lavenderjunkie said:


> SALE is one of my favorite 4 letter words.


Mine too!  My other favorite word is Clearance!  LOL!



gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm so glad that I am not the only one who believes that retail therapy is the best for crappy days.......


Yes, retail therapy is the BEST therapy.   



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Thank Goodness for therapy  I have been obsessed with the Gretta in navy since I saw that cross body on QVC over the weekend. It's so elegant looking. Congrats.




Thanks!  I agree - the navy is like a neutral.  I think she will work with a lot of outfits.



MaryBel said:


> Love Ms Gretta! Congrats!
> Nothing better than some retail therapy to make a crappy day better!
> 
> Hey, leave my therapy buddy alone!
> And yes, I know what you are going to say, I live there...at the retail therapy place


 
Thanks, MB!!  I think we are both permanent residents at the retail therapy place, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> *I love this shopper shape. The honey trim is gorgeous!*
> 
> Little cutie. Im begining to understand the pull of the coin purse.  I loveee how it keeps my wallet slimmer.


 
Me too!  The combo of the Navy and honey trim is very pretty.





immigratty said:


> *I'm lovin' the siggy*
> man, I'd never get off TPF...but that would be so lovely lol


Me too! I'm not a big fan of siggy bags, but I've managed to accumulate a few in each brand I carry.  Guess I'm a bigger fan than I thought I was, lol. 



RuedeNesle said:


> *  I like that expression.  But I'm sorry your week has been like that.  I love Gretta!*
> 
> I hope the therapy worked.  If not you may need another session!


Thanks!  It's Friday now, and I have a 4 day weekend, so my week just got a whole lot better!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2894004
> 
> 
> My first patent bag !! It's a little loud but I love it !


 
She's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.
> View attachment 2895067


Very pretty!!! I love my satchels. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.
> View attachment 2895067




Sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon!
Maybe your new satchel will make you forget the pain. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.
> View attachment 2895067




Oh no ...I hope you feel better. I bet your delivery made you feel better! It's gorgeous


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!!! I love my satchels. Congrats!







MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that! I hope you feel better soon!
> Maybe your new satchel will make you forget the pain. Congrats!







Twoboyz said:


> Oh no ...I hope you feel better. I bet your delivery made you feel better! It's gorgeous




Thanks Ladies!  My cold meds have finally kicked in full effect and I do feel some better. And yes I believe the delivery of this lovely lady and finally shipment of my Stanwich helped.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.
> View attachment 2895067


 
Be still my heart.  Now I have to add this one to my wish list.  

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart.  Now I have to add this one to my wish list.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!


 
Thanks NAC!  Yes I'm feeling way better as of this morning.  And YES!  This bag is amazing.  I'm wanting to also pick it up in the Black Pebble Leather because I believe it even has Silver hardware.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> I've been under the weather the past 2 days, but look who came yesterday!  And finally my Crimson Stanwich shipped today! My Pebble Leather Small Satchel in Camel.
> View attachment 2895067



She's beautiful TT!

I'm happy you're feeling better!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful TT!
> 
> I'm happy you're feeling better!


 
Thanks RN!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Major score at Dillard's today.   Hot pink crossbody regularly $188 marked down to 113.60 and 50% off.  $72 out the door


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here she is


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is



What a great deal GG! She's a cutie!  

Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is




Love it!!  And you got a crazy good deal GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Major score at Dillard's today.   Hot pink crossbody regularly $188 marked down to 113.60 and 50% off.  $72 out the door




Wow! That is a major score! Congrats, she's beautiful. I was hoping to pick this one up in navy at the outlet. Im sure it will be gone by the time I get there.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That is a major score! Congrats, she's beautiful. I was hoping to pick this one up in navy at the outlet. Im sure it will be gone by the time I get there.


 
Hey GF, did you go? did you get it?


----------



## MaryBel

As many of you know, I'm a sucker for blue and then red (thanks to SIU Mom), so today was a nice day for me.


Stopped twice at the Dooney store. First time, I decided on the Florentine toggle crossbody in marine. I've been wanting one of these but never found one in a color I was completely happy with, until today, and since it was marine, got the extra 20% and now I have a marine Florentine!


Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

I was tempted by a couple of white dillen bags, but couldn't decide, so left for lunch to think. Decided to go and get the Campbell hobo in blue instead. When I was there, I decided to ask if they had the Santorini shopper in Bordeaux in the back (they didn't have it on display, so I was not optimistic) and I told the SA that if she didn't that I would take the blue hobo. Well, she found one, still wrapped, the only one they got, so now off to the mirror to decide. Tried the shopper first, Love, so ok this one is coming, then I decided to try the blue hobo, bad idea, I loved it too! Oh well, guess who came home with me...


----------



## MaryBel

Both


----------



## MaryBel

I also got these Non Dooney goodies


http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...dooney-favorites-795651-392.html#post28084560


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  you did very well today. 

 I love all your choices.  Enjoy wearing them.  I love the blue handbags also.


----------



## Jane917

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is



I have this cross body in Marine. I love it in red! Dang....I paid $89....you beat me! Good score!

ETA: Is it really pink? It looks red!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  you did very well today.
> 
> I love all your choices.  Enjoy wearing them.  I love the blue handbags also.


 
Thanks LJ!
The thing I was surprised to hear was how open the red, white and blue range was. They were including pinks, Bordeaux, etc. Better for us! 


I wished they had these extra % sales more often!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> As many of you know, I'm a sucker for blue and then red (thanks to SIU Mom), so today was a nice day for me.
> 
> 
> Stopped twice at the Dooney store. First time, I decided on the Florentine toggle crossbody in marine. I've been wanting one of these but never found one in a color I was completely happy with, until today, and since it was marine, got the extra 20% and now I have a marine Florentine!
> 
> 
> Here she is




I love this!  I so need to add some crossbody bags to my collection.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Both




MB Girl!  Your killing me!  I want them all three!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, did you go? did you get it?




No, I was so busy all day and couldn't squeeze it in . But you did! Dang Girlfriend you went with a vengeance! I love all your beauties, including the Coach accessories. I'll try to go tomorrow morning.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> I love this!  I so need to add some crossbody bags to my collection.




Me too!!! I was looking at the Florentine Huntington but I want something that's more carefree.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Jane917 said:


> I have this cross body in Marine. I love it in red! Dang....I paid $89....you beat me! Good score!
> 
> ETA: Is it really pink? It looks red!



I'm assuming that the flash made it red, plus it was dark in the mall.  The tag says hot pink


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Thanks LJ!
> The thing I was surprised to hear was how open the red, white and blue range was. They were including pinks, Bordeaux, etc. Better for us!
> 
> 
> I wished they had these extra % sales more often!



I'm glad they don't have them more often......I would be in the poor house


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I love this!  I so need to add some crossbody bags to my collection.


 


TaterTots said:


> MB Girl!  Your killing me!  I want them all three!


 
Thanks GF!
I'm so happy I got them but there were more things I wanted....these trips are dangerous!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> No, I was so busy all day and couldn't squeeze it in . But you did! Dang Girlfriend you went with a vengeance! I love all your beauties, including the Coach accessories. I'll try to go tomorrow morning.


 
Thanks GF!
With a vengeance! I love it! 
I hope you can go tomorrow and find the crossbody you are looking for!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is


Very cute!


MaryBel said:


> As many of you know, I'm a sucker for blue and then red (thanks to SIU Mom), so today was a nice day for me.
> 
> 
> Stopped twice at the Dooney store. First time, I decided on the Florentine toggle crossbody in marine. I've been wanting one of these but never found one in a color I was completely happy with, until today, and since it was marine, got the extra 20% and now I have a marine Florentine!
> 
> 
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> Both



Great bags!

I just love that blue color! The shopper is beautiful, it is really amazing in this shape!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! I was looking at the Florentine Huntington but I want something that's more carefree.




Me too! That's what I was after this weekend. I love the Huntington but also want carefree and lighter weight. That's why I thought coated cotton maybe.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> With a vengeance! I love it!
> I hope you can go tomorrow and find the crossbody you are looking for!




Yes with a vengeance MaryBel...those handbags don't have a chance! Lol! 
Thanks. I'm going to have to slip out early and hope,they have something left after what I'm guessing was a frenzy today.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

This weekend's sale makes me want to buy more handbags.  

  The prices are just too good to let pass.  It's like when tuna fish is on sale for $1 a can.... you must buy at least 4 cans.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> As many of you know, I'm a sucker for blue and then red *(thanks to SIU Mom), *so today was a nice day for me.
> 
> 
> Stopped twice at the Dooney store. First time, I decided on the Florentine toggle crossbody in marine. I've been wanting one of these but never found one in a color I was completely happy with, until today, and since it was marine, got the extra 20% and now I have a marine Florentine!
> 
> 
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> I was tempted by a couple of white dillen bags, but couldn't decide, so left for lunch to think. Decided to go and get the Campbell hobo in blue instead. When I was there, I decided to ask if they had the Santorini shopper in Bordeaux in the back (they didn't have it on display, so I was not optimistic) and I told the SA that if she didn't that I would take the blue hobo. Well, she found one, still wrapped, the only one they got, so now off to the mirror to decide. Tried the shopper first, Love, so ok this one is coming, then I decided to try the blue hobo, bad idea, I loved it too! Oh well, guess who came home with me...





MaryBel said:


> Both



Hi MB!

You make me so proud! 

I'm shocked!  You bought both? What a surprise! 

I love your Dooney haul!  I saw these bags at Livermore this morning. (With the exception of the Flo toggle.)  They didn't have the zip zip in red, but I did buy a couple of items I'll post when I take pics once I get home. (At Starbucks on my laptop now.)

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> This weekend's sale makes me want to buy more handbags.
> 
> The prices are just too good to let pass.  It's like when tuna fish is on sale for $1 a can.... you must buy at least 4 cans.




Yes yes yes!! I love tuna, but I love Dooneys more!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yes with a vengeance MaryBel...those handbags don't have a chance! Lol!
> Thanks. I'm going to have to slip out early and hope,they have something left after what I'm guessing was a frenzy today.


 
Hey GF! Did you go? Did you find the bag you wanted?




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> You make me so proud!
> 
> I'm shocked!  You bought both? What a surprise!
> 
> I love your Dooney haul!  I saw these bags at Livermore this morning. (With the exception of the Flo toggle.)  They didn't have the zip zip in red, but I did buy a couple of items I'll post when I take pics once I get home. (At Starbucks on my laptop now.)
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
I know, I'm way too easy!


Oh, can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! Did you go? Did you find the bag you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF!
> *I know, I'm way too easy!
> *
> 
> Oh, can't wait to see what you got!



Aren't we all?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.

The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!  

The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.

So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.
> 
> The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!
> 
> The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.
> 
> So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.




Love your new wristlet! Sorry they did not have the red zip zip.
And the Florentine xbody is gorgeous too! Black looks awesome in Florentine leather! Congrats!


On other news, made an express visit to the outlet, but alone this time. Did not even told them I was going there :devil: I need an emotie for a muahahaha laugh here!
Got more goodies but they are in WPP (witness protection program). I'll take pics tomorrow morning when I'm by myself.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm so happy I got them but there were more things I wanted....these trips are dangerous!




LOL!  No kidding!  I don't know what would come of me if I lived closer to any of the outlets or retailers!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!
> 
> 
> 
> The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.
> 
> 
> 
> So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.




Excellent finds and prices!  And it's always awesome when you get a terrific SA when shopping.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> This weekend's sale makes me want to buy more handbags.
> 
> The prices are just too good to let pass.  It's like when tuna fish is on sale for $1 a can.... you must buy at least 4 cans.




LOL!!  I'm such a sucker for a good sell. I just feel like I'm going to end up kicking myself for not taking advantage of this weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love your new wristlet! Sorry they did not have the red zip zip.
> And the Florentine xbody is gorgeous too! Black looks awesome in Florentine leather! Congrats!
> 
> 
> On other news, made an express visit to the outlet, but alone this time. Did not even told them I was going there :devil: I need an emotie for a muahahaha laugh here!
> *Got more goodies but they are in WPP (witness protection program). I'll take pics tomorrow morning when I'm by myself*.



Thanks MB!  You're right about the Florentine leather looking good in black.  I never really looked closely at it until now.

  I love WPP!  I always said I had to try to get my new goodies past "Customs". Trying to get the bags/boxes in the door without DH stopping me for an interrogation/inspection! 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> Excellent finds and prices!  And it's always awesome when you get a terrific SA when shopping.



Thanks TT! Yes it is! And this SA was very helpful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here she is


 What a cutie!  Excellent score!



MaryBel said:


> As many of you know, I'm a sucker for blue and then red (thanks to SIU Mom), so today was a nice day for me.
> 
> 
> Stopped twice at the Dooney store. First time, I decided on the Florentine toggle crossbody in marine. I've been wanting one of these but never found one in a color I was completely happy with, until today, and since it was marine, got the extra 20% and now I have a marine Florentine!
> 
> Here she is


TDF Gorgeous!!  



MaryBel said:


> Both


 Be still my heart!  You are my idol, MB!!  Excellent shopping skills!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.
> 
> The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!
> 
> The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.
> 
> So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.


 
Excellent choices!  I especially like the tassel on the CBB. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent choices!  I especially like the tassel on the CBB. Congrats!



Hi NAC!

Thanks very much! I think my sister is going to love the CBB.  My daughter is going to drop it off on her way home from work today.  I can't wait to hear what she thinks when she sees it!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.
> 
> The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!
> 
> The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.
> 
> So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.



ohhhhhhh Dooney accessories are my FAVORITE!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!  You're right about the Florentine leather looking good in black.  I never really looked closely at it until now.
> 
> I love WPP!  I always said I had to try to get my new goodies past "Customs". Trying to get the bags/boxes in the door without DH stopping me for an interrogation/inspection!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics!




Oh "Customs" I love it! It's really accurate though, I always get the "what did you buy" question.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF Gorgeous!!
> 
> Be still my heart!  You are my idol, MB!!  Excellent shopping skills!




Thanks GF!
Well, at this point I don't know if this is a skill or a curse


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's funny that we assume that the SA should be female because they are selling handbags and the market is women.   But in reality, as long as the SA does a good job,  it doesn't matter.  It's not like they are fitting a bra.

 We don't expect shoe sales people to be women.  It's just an interesting observation about our preconceived notions.   Maybe we think that only someone who uses the product can do a good job selling it. Or because we love it,  we expect the SA to love it also.   But aren't lots of designers of women's wear men?


 Over the years I've dealt with a male Dooney SA and a male Dooney store manager.  Both have been outstanding in providing great customer service.  And yes,  I was more surprised to see the male SA than the male manager.   Talk about preconceived notions and stereotypes.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's funny that we assume that the SA should be female because they are selling handbags and the market is women.   But in reality, as long as the SA does a good job,  it doesn't matter.  It's not like they are fitting a bra.
> 
> We don't expect shoe sales people to be women.  It's just an interesting observation about our preconceived notions.   Maybe we think that only someone who uses the product can do a good job selling it. Or because we love it,  we expect the SA to love it also.   But aren't lots of designers of women's wear men?
> 
> 
> Over the years I've dealt with a male Dooney SA and a male Dooney store manager.  Both have been outstanding in providing great customer service.  And yes,  I was more surprised to see the male SA than the male manager.   Talk about preconceived notions and stereotypes.



Hi LJ!

I know what you mean about preconceived notions and stereotypes. I didn't assume all the SAs would be female. My surprise was in seeing 3 male SA's and no female SA's at first.  I used to see a male SA in Dooney in Aurora from time to time but he was there mostly during the holiday weekends and he seemed more like he was in a security position, because he was more of a greeter and walked around the store observing more than assisting.  I thought maybe Dooney loaded up with male SA's for the same reason yesterday, since it was a holiday weekend.  Not saying women can't handle the crowd but someone at Dooney seems to think men should be there on busy weekends. 

I don't need an SA to like what I like.  In fact, it's better when I don't have someone following me around trying to sell me a bag because she likes it or her friend has it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh "Customs" I love it! It's really accurate though, I always get the "what did you buy" question.



  When I got the "what did you buy" look or question, I would say "I have nothing to declare!" (It didn't  always work, just like with the real Customs inspectors! )


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! Did you go? Did you find the bag you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> !



Hey...nope, haven't gone yet.  I plan to go today. I hope there is something in red, white, or blue left! I can probably bet the two I was eyeing are gone.


----------



## Neener1991

Still frustrated w/ trying to post pics but my first ILD purchase arrived Friday: DB75 White Multi Hobo.  Sat. saw one @ Dillard's w/ the gold logo plate on the front.  Is this common since I never saw pics with one before???


----------



## breezyme

tatertots said:


> my samba leather satchel and shelby shopper both came today!!! Eeekkk! Happy dooney day!
> View attachment 2887950
> View attachment 2887951
> View attachment 2887952
> 
> 
> just to add the samba satchel is in brick and the shelby in the lovely plum





   ohhhh tatertotsi love your bag in brick my hubby just surprized me with the same samba bag in denim,love it .i want that shelby bag soooo bad.


----------



## breezyme

lavenderjunkie said:


> this weekend's sale makes me want to buy more handbags.
> 
> the prices are just too good to let pass.  It's like when tuna fish is on sale for $1 a can.... You must buy at least 4 cans.





lol tunafish was on sale by me my husband came home with 14 cans lmao


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Sadly, my shopping companion is not feeling well so we didn't meet today. I hope she is getting the rest she needs for a speedy recovery!  I decided to venture out to Livermore anyway because I told my sister I'd look for a black triple zip CBB for her, like the red pebbled leather CBB I handed down to her almost 2 years ago.  And I was hoping to see a red zip zip satchel, but they didn't have one.
> 
> The first thing I noticed when I walked in Dooney was the 3 SA's were all men!  Then two women came out the back.  This is also the first time I've seem more than two or 3 SA's in Dooney.  A male SA helped me today.  There was only one red patent wristlet and it was missing the detachable strap so he found another one in the back.  Originally $68, it was $19.04 after all the discounts!
> 
> The SA said the pebbled leather triple zip CBB is no longer available but the Florentine triple zip was 40% off. (Originally $158 it was $94.80.)  I told him it was for my sister and asked if I could send her a couple of pictures.  He said "of course!"  So I sent her pics and she told me to get it for her.
> 
> So after that long story, , here are pics of my new red patent wristlet and my sister's Flo black/black triple zip CBB.  The keys are to my sister's apartment and the key chain is from a B Makowsky handbag I used to have.



You did great! Love that little wristlet for less than $20!!! I need one.   I also need one of those little clips so I can easily clip my keys to the little key ring. It was nice of them to let you show your sister the bag. There is sometimes a male SA at my outlet and then sometimes another one that I think is a manager or something that pops in.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> 
> I know what you mean about preconceived notions and stereotypes. I didn't assume all the SAs would be female. My surprise was in seeing 3 male SA's and no female SA's at first. * I used to see a male SA in Dooney in Aurora from time to time but he was there mostly during the holiday weekends and he seemed more like he was in a security position, because he was more of a greeter and walked around the store observing more than assisting.  I thought maybe Dooney loaded up with male SA's for the same reason yesterda*y, since it was a holiday weekend.  Not saying women can't handle the crowd but someone at Dooney seems to think men should be there on busy weekends.
> 
> I don't need an SA to like what I like.  In fact, it's better when I don't have someone following me around trying to sell me a bag because she likes it or her friend has it.



I think this is the same guy I was describing. One time he was up on a ladder changing a light bulb I think.  I never know what his role is because he does seem to be observing. I think in my mind I made him a district manager who visits stores occasionally.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's funny that we assume that the SA should be female because they are selling handbags and the market is women.   But in reality, *as long as the SA does a good job,  it doesn't matter*.  It's not like they are fitting a bra.
> 
> We don't expect shoe sales people to be women.  It's just an interesting observation about our preconceived notions.   Maybe we think that only someone who uses the product can do a good job selling it. Or because we love it,  we expect the SA to love it also.   But aren't lots of designers of women's wear men?
> 
> Over the years I've dealt with a male Dooney SA and a male Dooney store manager.  Both have been outstanding in providing great customer service.  And yes,  I was more surprised to see the male SA than the male manager.   Talk about preconceived notions and stereotypes.


 
I totally agree with you LJ!
I've met few awesome male SAs, most of them at coach. They do a way better job that some of the female SAs.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> When I got the "what did you buy" look or question, I would say "I have nothing to declare!" (It didn't  always work, just like with the real Customs inspectors! )


 
OMG, too funny!


I've realized that I spent too much time watching cartoons with DS. The first thing that came to my mind when you mention the 'Nothing to declare' was a few lines from wreck it Ralph  When the surge protector guy stops Ralph and asks him 'Anything to declare' and he answers 'I hate you' and then the guy says 'I get that a lot, proceed'
If DH ever asks me that way, I'll use that answer 


He asks me because he hear the noise I make with the bags, so my new strategy, I leave some of the stuff in WPP! Sneaky sneaky!


----------



## eesha

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find a Dooney Flo Vachetta Satchel in dusty blue?


----------



## MaryBel

The goodies are out of WPP!

Here they are: watercolor shopper, clearance find for $79.80+tax and Nylon DS in turquoise (50% + 20% because is kind of blue), so $55+tax


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> You did great! Love that little wristlet for less than $20!!! I need one.   I also need one of those little clips so I can easily clip my keys to the little key ring. It was nice of them to let you show your sister the bag. There is sometimes a male SA at my outlet and then sometimes another one that I think is a manager or something that pops in.



Thanks TB! I got lucky on the wristlet.  I've been eyeballin' it at Macys and I'm so happy I waited.  When the SA said I could take pics I said I wasn't sure if it was allowed.  He said as long as they're not for professional purposes it's okay.  But at the Aurora store I remember seeing a sign that said no photos. Anyway, it was really nice of him!  I told him if my sister didn't like the bag I wasn't getting paid back and he completely understood! 




Twoboyz said:


> *I think this is the same guy I was describing. *One time he was up on a ladder changing a light bulb I think.  I never know what his role is because he does seem to be observing. I think in my mind I made him a district manager who visits stores occasionally.



I bet we're talking about the same person!


----------



## MaryBel

eesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a Dooney Flo Vachetta Satchel in dusty blue?


 
That color is a bit old, so I think the only place would be ebay or any other site of that type.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hey...nope, haven't gone yet.  I plan to go today. I hope there is something in red, white, or blue left! I can probably bet the two I was eyeing are gone.



I hope you make/made it to the outlet today!  Can't wait to see if you snagged anything!


----------



## eesha

Hi,

Anyone know where I can get a Flo satchel in dusty blue?


----------



## immigratty

eesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a Flo satchel in dusty blue?



I would start with calling around to the factory stores. 

http://www.dooney.com/stores


----------



## eesha

Hi,

Tried that yesterday and nothing in the dusty blue.  Tried Ebay and QVC - no luck on either of those either.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The goodies are out of WPP!
> 
> Here they are: watercolor shopper, clearance find for $79.80+tax and Nylon DS in turquoise (50% + 20% because is kind of blue), so $55+tax




Beautiful colors MaryBel! Spring here we come!


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.  

This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC. 



This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.


----------



## immigratty

eesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried that yesterday and nothing in the dusty blue.  Tried Ebay and QVC - no luck on either of those either.



I totally feel your pain sister. I am in the exact same place with the Alto Camilla [in white [or red, but really want white], I've been able to find black, but not white]. Man, now it's almost like I don't even care how much it costs, I'll pay the FULL $595+tax [being cheap is the whole reason I'm in this predicament in the first place....because my motto is NEVER pay full price]. The only thing I can tell you to do is keep looking. I go on ebay every day and type in "Alto Camilla" most of the times with 0 results.  I also do google searches asking for one "For sale." Beg the ladies on tpf to help [which they have been so amazing] but still no White Camilla.  Good luck though, I'll keep my eye out. 



Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323



wait, wait, wait, so these were 50% off with an additional 20% off? I feel like I got robbed, I thought I was getting a GREAT deal with the 50% off lol. and the purse I purchased was white.  dang it.  

did they have any nice Altos in the Aurora store this time?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful colors MaryBel! Spring here we come!




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323


 
Awesome finds GF!
Love the big crossbody!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I totally feel your pain sister. I am in the exact same place with the Alto Camilla [in white [or red, but really want white], I've been able to find black, but not white]. Man, now it's almost like I don't even care how much it costs, I'll pay the FULL $595+tax [being cheap is the whole reason I'm in this predicament in the first place....because my motto is NEVER pay full price]. The only thing I can tell you to do is keep looking. I go on ebay every day and type in "Alto Camilla" most of the times with 0 results.  I also do google searches asking for one "For sale." Beg the ladies on tpf to help [which they have been so amazing] but still no White Camilla.  Good luck though, I'll keep my eye out.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, wait, wait, so these were 50% off with an additional 20% off? I feel like I got robbed, I thought I was getting a GREAT deal with the 50% off lol. and the purse I purchased was white.  dang it.
> 
> did they have any nice Altos in the Aurora store this time?




Yup they were 50% off with an additional 20% off because of the red, white, and blue President's Day sale. Clearance items were not included, so was you bag a clearance item? If not, then you should have gotten the additional 20% off, if you purchased over the weekend during the sale. No there weren't any Altos in Aurora today. I was surprised they had so much left in red, white, and blue shades being the last day. I feel in love with a gorgeous ocean blue florentine satchel, but I had to drawn the line somewhere.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Awesome finds GF!
> Love the big crossbody!




Thanks MaryBel! It blows my mind the deal I got after seeing these on QVC last weekend.  this was an awesome sale.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Yup they were 50% off with an additional 20% off because of the red, white, and blue President's Day sale. Clearance items were not included, so was you bag a clearance item? If not, then you should have gotten the additional 20% off, if you purchased over the weekend during the sale. No there weren't any Altos in Aurora today. I was surprised they had so much left in red, white, and blue shades being the last day. I feel in love with a gorgeous ocean blue florentine satchel, but I had to drawn the line somewhere.



honestly I don't know if it was clearance or not, I spent the entire first half of vday on the fon with outlets around the country lolol. So itwas a phone order. to be quite honest, I can't even remember which outlet it was from 

glad you found some beautiful goodies in Aurora


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323



Hi TB!

I'm happy you were able to make it to the outlet!  I love both your CBB's!  I saw them at Livermore when I was looking for the black leather CBB for my sister.  I actually thought about getting the small CBB for the times I just run (walk very slow! ) up a couple of hills in SF to go to the store or restaurant.  Now that I'm staring at your Black and white CBB, I really wish I had gotten it!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy you were able to make it to the outlet!  I love both your CBB's!  I saw them at Livermore when I was looking for the black leather CBB for my sister.  I actually thought about getting the small CBB for the times I just run (walk very slow! ) up a couple of hills in SF to go to the store or restaurant.  Now that I'm staring at your Black and white CBB, I really wish I had gotten it!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks RN! That's why I got the small one too. Well, not for beautiful hills in SF, but for going to loud rock concerts with DH in May. Lol. That's what I went there for and then my favorite SA talked me into the bigger one because it's more practical...so naturally I had to get them both! I've always wanted a zip wallet so I couldn't pass on the price. This is how the madness usually happens. Then when I got home I couldn't stop thinking about the small flo ocean bag and I almost called and placed a phone order...but I came to my senses.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! That's why I got the small one too. Well, not for beautiful hills in SF, but for going to loud rock concerts with DH in May. Lol. That's what I went there for and then my favorite SA talked me into the bigger one because it's more practical...so naturally I had to get them both! I've always wanted a zip wallet so I couldn't pass on the price. This is how the madness usually happens. Then when I got home I couldn't stop thinking about the small flo ocean bag and I almost called and placed a phone order...but I came to my senses.



The small CBB is perfect for concerts!

  Sometimes it takes a while before the spell wears off.  I'm glad it did before you called and placed a phone order! (Warning:  The spell has a way of returning off and on for a few days!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The 'spell'... what a perfect way of describing it.   You find some treasures and great prices.  Then you keep thinking... I should buy more...more...more.  Hopefully the spell wears off quickly or we are tempted to make that call or go back to the store.  Long sales are particularly dangerous. 

  They give us time to think and buy more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> The 'spell'... what a perfect way of describing it.   You find some treasures and great prices.  Then you keep thinking... I should buy more...more...more.  Hopefully the spell wears off quickly or we are tempted to make that call or go back to the store. * Long sales are particularly dangerous. *
> 
> *They give us time to think and buy more*.



 

.......and it's like we can hear the clock ticking loudly in our ears as it nears the final hours of the sale!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> The small CBB is perfect for concerts!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes a while before the spell wears off.  I'm glad it did before you called and placed a phone order! (Warning:  The spell has a way of returning off and on for a few days!)




I know....I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I know....I'm still thinking about it.



  And I'm still thinking about the small CBB!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> And I'm still thinking about the small CBB!




We are hopeless.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> We are hopeless.



How hopeless am I?  When I got back from Starbucks my daughter told me she wasn't feeling well and she's not going to work today.  What's the first thing her caring mother said? "I can use the car then to run back out to Livermore since you're not going anywhere!"    Now I feel bad so I'm playing nurse instead.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> How hopeless am I?  When I got back from Starbucks my daughter told me she wasn't feeling well and she's not going to work today.  What's the first thing her caring mother said? "I can use the car then to run back out to Livermore since you're not going anywhere!"    Now I feel bad so I'm playing nurse instead.




We think alike! Hahaha! I find myself finding opportunities to sneak away too. I think the sale is over though isn't it? If not I might be In trouble....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yes, this sale is over.  Sigh. After buying 3 bags on Friday and a few the week before,  I spent much of the last weekend trying to think about what handbags I wanted in R/W/B.  Unfortunately everything that I wanted either wasn't available, wasn't shippable, or I already had.  Since I certainly didn't need anything more, it wasn't a major problem.  But I still keep thinking about it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> We think alike! Hahaha! I find myself finding opportunities to sneak away too. I think the sale is over though isn't it? If not I might be In trouble....



Yeah, the sale is over but there's always something on clearance, and I may have gotten lucky.  I was willing to take the chance.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Long sales are particularly dangerous.
> 
> They give us time to think and buy more.



So very true!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> How hopeless am I?  When I got back from Starbucks my daughter told me she wasn't feeling well and she's not going to work today.  What's the first thing her caring mother said? "I can use the car then to run back out to Livermore since you're not going anywhere!"    Now I feel bad so I'm playing nurse instead.





I probably would have added to that..."do you want to come along and be my shopping buddy?"


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I probably would have added to that..."do you want to come along and be my shopping buddy?"


 
Excellent idea Glitter!





RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, the sale is over but there's always something on clearance, and I may have gotten lucky.  I was willing to take the chance.


 
You still have time GF! Take Glitter's advice and take your sister with you, that would make her feel better!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I probably would have added to that..."do you want to come along and be my shopping buddy?"





MaryBel said:


> Excellent idea Glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have time GF! Take Glitter's advice and take your sister with you, that would make her feel better!




Hi GP and MB!

  It's my daughter, and when she's sick she's dead weight.  She'd just slow me down.  I'd hate to have to ditch her at the Food Court.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP and MB!
> 
> It's my daughter, and when she's sick she's dead weight.  She'd just slow me down.  I'd hate to have to ditch her at the Food Court.


 
Right, I don't know why I wrote sister. My mind is crazy today! What's new right? 


Oh, I know what you mean, I hate when DH or DS slow me down! No time for that! But maybe with a nice coffee at the food court she wouldn't mind!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323



Love these.  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes, this sale is over.  Sigh. After buying 3 bags on Friday and a few the week before,  I spent much of the last weekend trying to think about what handbags I wanted in R/W/B.  Unfortunately everything that I wanted either wasn't available, wasn't shippable, or I already had.  Since I certainly didn't need anything more, it wasn't a major problem.  But I still keep thinking about it.




Thanks LJ. I went back to my email just to check. If it wasn't I might have found myself hightailing it back to the outlet to get that ocean satchel! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Love these.  Congrats!




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP and MB!
> 
> 
> 
> It's my daughter, and when she's sick she's dead weight.  She'd just slow me down.  I'd hate to have to ditch her at the Food Court.




Lol! You're too funny. I hope your daughter feels better.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323




Excellent choices TB!   you read my mind on these purchases. I need to add some crossbody bags to my collection just for the ease of them this coming Spring and Summer due to the heat we have here. I love these 2 and you could never go wrong with a 50/20% off sell!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> The goodies are out of WPP!
> 
> Here they are: watercolor shopper, clearance find for $79.80+tax and Nylon DS in turquoise (50% + 20% because is kind of blue), so $55+tax




Crazy amazing finds!!  That watercolor shopper is just gorgeous and the nylon drawstring is going to be such an easy bag for this Spring/Summer. You done great MB!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> I finally made it to the outlet!!! I got some goodies, all in the Gretta Collection and all at 50/20%.
> 
> This is the larger cross body they just featured on QVC.
> View attachment 2898321
> 
> 
> This is the small cross body or the letter carrier style. Love the black and white contrast.
> View attachment 2898323



These are really nice! are their white's durable? I found a white one that appealed(Dillen sm pocket Sac) but it's white! like yikes... lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! You're too funny. I hope your daughter feels better.



Thanks TB!

She rested all day yesterday and she felt better last night.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Right, I don't know why I wrote sister.* My mind is crazy today! What's new right?
> 
> *
> Oh, I know what you mean, I hate when DH or DS slow me down! No time for that! But maybe with a nice coffee at the food court she wouldn't mind!



  I'm sure you're having another busy week.  It's hard to focus on every little detail when so much is going on. I know how that is!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Crazy amazing finds!!  That watercolor shopper is just gorgeous and the nylon drawstring is going to be such an easy bag for this Spring/Summer. You done great MB!


 
Thanks TT!
I love Dooney's shoppers! Can't wait to start carrying it! I hope the weather stays like it's been lately, so nice and spring like. We even had a few days on the high 50s and low 60s. Record high temps! Ant the best of all, no rain!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sure you're having another busy week.  It's hard to focus on every little detail when so much is going on. I know how that is!




I think I was thinking of your sister because I was still thinking about that gorgeous black Florentine you got for her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think I was thinking of your sister because* I was still thinking about that gorgeous black Florentine you got for her*.



Hi MB!

About the Flo CBB, she loves the way it looks, but she doesn't like the leather because she says it's too stiff compared to the red pebbled leather CBB I gave her. She said her usual CBB items are a tight squeeze even though the Flo CBB is slightly wider and longer.  I told her the Florentine leather will loosen up over time.  Do you know if that's true?  I would think it would give a little bit with usage.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> About the Flo CBB, she loves the way it looks, but she doesn't like the leather because she says it's too stiff compared to the red pebbled leather CBB I gave her. She said her usual CBB items are a tight squeeze even though the Flo CBB is slightly wider and longer.  I told her the Florentine leather will loosen up over time.  Do you know if that's true?  I would think it would give a little bit with usage.




I think it will soften up but I don't know if it will have the stretchiness of the dillen leather. I think because of the nature of the pebbled leather, it kinds of stretches a bit. I don't know if that would happen to the Florentine.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Excellent choices TB!   you read my mind on these purchases. I need to add some crossbody bags to my collection just for the ease of them this coming Spring and Summer due to the heat we have here. I love these 2 and you could never go wrong with a 50/20% off sell!




Thanks T! I carried the larger one to the store today and it was comfy as can be! It's the perfect bag to shop with and I was able to downsize and for most of my stuff.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think it will soften up but I don't know if it will have the stretchiness of the dillen leather. I think because of the nature of the pebbled leather, it kinds of stretches a bit. I don't know if that would happen to the Florentine.



i was afraid of that!

Thanks MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> These are really nice! are their white's durable? I found a white one that appealed(Dillen sm pocket Sac) but it's white! like yikes... lol




Thanks HS! To answer your question, I don't know. I have a white leather bag that is solar to the dillen leather, but it's called wavy leather. I only carried it a handful of times last summer. This little cross body is coated cotton so I'm hoping it will be pretty care free. I know...white scares me. Heck...all light colored bags scare me!


----------



## chelsso

My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today! 

She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> i was afraid of that!
> 
> Thanks MB!


 
Well, you know, if she's not happy return it, which gives you an excuse to go to the outlet again


----------



## MaryBel

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!


 
She's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!




Gorgeous !


----------



## Suzwhat

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!




Stunner!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TT!
> I love Dooney's shoppers! Can't wait to start carrying it! I hope the weather stays like it's been lately, so nice and spring like. We even had a few days on the high 50s and low 60s. Record high temps! Ant the best of all, no rain!




Your so lucky. We have a foot of snow on the ground with temps dropping down and the wind chill around -25 below zero. That's super cold for Kentucky.


----------



## TaterTots

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!




OMG! She came chelsso!!  She's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## collegechic

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!


Love it! I've been falling in love with orange bags recently, its quite a stand out color


----------



## Twoboyz

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!




Oh she's beautiful! I love that happy color  I bet it's going to be hard waiting until Spring.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!




Bag twins... She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!



Oh this is really nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!



What a fun color!


----------



## immigratty

She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.



Beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!



&#128147; it!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!






Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!



thanx so much



chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!






Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!



gorgeous bags ladies


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  beautiful.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  beautiful.



thx so much


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!




Gorgeous girlfriend!!!  That's such a beautiful bag in Taupe. Enjoy her!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My gorgeous new crimson medium (large) satchel arrived today from Anastasia!  I am in love &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

I wanted to take a pic, but for some reason no matter where I take the pic, it comes out waaaaay dark...


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> My gorgeous new crimson medium (large) satchel arrived today from Anastasia!  I am in love &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> 
> I wanted to take a pic, but for some reason no matter where I take the pic, it comes out waaaaay dark...




Wow !! It's perfect !!  Anastasia sent a smith to me yesterday , can't wait to get it ! She's great


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous girlfriend!!!  That's such a beautiful bag in Taupe. Enjoy her!!




Thanks gf !! I love it !!


----------



## Vicmarie

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is really nice!




Thank you !


----------



## Vicmarie

immigratty said:


> She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.




Oh wow it's gorgeous !! Congratulations !


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! It's perfect !!  Anastasia sent a smith to me yesterday , can't wait to get it ! She's great



Thank you!!  Depending on where it's shipping to, expect it to get stuck in MD for a couple of days.....that's what happened to mine.  I am in love with this satchel


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you!!  Depending on where it's shipping to, expect it to get stuck in MD for a couple of days.....that's what happened to mine.  I am in love with this satchel




Oh I didn't even think of that !!  im in Texas  darn


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!




Yay!!! I'm glad you love her and it worked out for you. It's a great bag and a great color


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.




Gorgeous IM! I think she was worth the wait, yes?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My gorgeous new crimson medium (large) satchel arrived today from Anastasia!  I am in love &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> 
> I wanted to take a pic, but for some reason no matter where I take the pic, it comes out waaaaay dark...




Gorgeous GG! It's no secret that this is probably my favorite color in florentine. I'm glad you're loving her!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! It's perfect !!  Anastasia sent a smith to me yesterday , can't wait to get it ! She's great




Crossing my fingers for quick shipping Vickie!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2901286
> 
> 
> I'm in love !! I love her even more than the bone color !!




That color is pure perfection on Shelby!


----------



## TaterTots

my gorgeous Miss Crimson Stanwich finally arrived!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> View attachment 2902195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous Miss Crimson Stanwich finally arrived!




Gorgeous! I'm glad you finally got her, and right before the weekend. Perfect! Waiting for the video


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I'm glad you finally got her, and right before the weekend. Perfect! Waiting for the video




I'm trying to upload!  if it doesn't work I'm going to record another my past three bags video tomorrow with my handy cam and see if I can upload it any easier.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous IM! I think she was worth the wait, yes?



oh definitely. and this bag is HUGE...she doesn't look it on pics, but she is very huge. 



Vicmarie said:


> Oh wow it's gorgeous !! Congratulations !



thanx so much, and she was 1/2 price too, so that made the deal even more sweet. but I think if I had seen her in person, I would've paid full price for her.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I'm trying to upload!  if it doesn't work I'm going to record another my past three bags video tomorrow with my handy cam and see if I can upload it any easier.


----------



## Vicmarie

immigratty said:


> oh definitely. and this bag is HUGE...she doesn't look it on pics, but she is very huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much, and she was 1/2 price too, so that made the deal even more sweet. but I think if I had seen her in person, I would've paid full price for her.




I can see why ! That bag is so pretty !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> View attachment 2902195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous Miss Crimson Stanwich finally arrived!




You ladies are really killing me with these Crimson Stanwiches...

Gorgeous... &#128525;


----------



## cheidel

chelsso said:


> My beautiful orange Dillen Chelsea arrived today!
> 
> She's still stuffed and wrapped, I'm convincing myself to keep her inside until Spring. My navy blue winter coat tends to leave a bad impression on bags -- thankfully the victims are less expensive and easily wiped off. I'd hate to see this lovely orange ruined!


Gorgeous, love the orange!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

immigratty said:


> She finally arrived.  Alto Oriana in white.


Stunning!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> I can see why ! That bag is so pretty !





cheidel said:


> Stunning!!!!  Congrats!



thx ladies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I can't remember but someone was looking for the red pebble leather satchel like TBs. I found one. I think it was nutsaboutcoach... 50% off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can't remember but someone was looking for the red pebble leather satchel like TBs. I found one. I think it was nutsaboutcoach... 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 2903286




Hey PTB!

I'm at my sister's apartment.  I just saw your post and we've been online all day trying to find a black pebble grain triple zip crossbody bag like the one in your picture.  Hopefully you see this and you can let me know which outlet this is, please?  We can't find one anywhere online and she really doesn't like the Florentine crossbody I bought for her last week.  I'm having problems logging in the DF on my cell phone, but I'll check while I'm out in case you read this.

Thanks very much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal coming soon... It's nothing really too exciting. A couple of you already have it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal coming soon... It's nothing really too exciting. A couple of you already have it.
> 
> View attachment 2903550




Hey Pcan, just wondering if you saw RN's question for you right up above.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at my sister's apartment.  I just saw your post and we've been online all day trying to find a black pebble grain triple zip crossbody bag like the one in your picture.  Hopefully you see this and you can let me know which outlet this is, please?  We can't find one anywhere online and she really doesn't like the Florentine crossbody I bought for her last week.  I'm having problems logging in the DF on my cell phone, but I'll check while I'm out in case you read this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!




RN ... I private messaged u about 30 mins after your post.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> RN ... I private messaged u about 30 mins after your post.



Hi PTB!

Thanks very much!  I just got your PM.  I ran out not too long after I posted my question, and I still can't log in on my cell phone, so I couldn't read your PM until I got back to my sister's apartment.

I tried to reply to your PM but it said:

"PcanTannedBty has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."

Thanks again for your time and help!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much!  I just got your PM.  I ran out not too long after I posted my question, and I still can't log in on my cell phone, so I couldn't read your PM until I got back to my sister's apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to reply to your PM but it said:
> 
> 
> 
> "PcanTannedBty has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time and help!




Awww... Sorry you couldn't get to it in time. I would have gotten it and sent it to you since you had been looking for one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily. 

Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww... Sorry you couldn't get to it in time. I would have gotten it and sent it to you since you had been looking for one.



Thanks so much PTB! No worries!

I'll call in the morning.  If it's meant to be they'll have one and will be willing to ship it.  My sister doesn't care if she has to pay full price for it.  That's how (crazy she is!) much she wants the pebbled leather.  I put her stuff in the Flo CBB and I thought it was a little tighter but workable.  But she said the opening is not as generous as the pebbled leather CBB and the zipper scratches her hand. (And she lost the receipt so guess who's going to be carrying a black CBB?)  I told her to give it time but she wants what she wants. I guess that makes her like the rest of us! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> *You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels.* After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659




Now you're torturing me! 

She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Now you're torturing me!
> 
> 
> 
> She is beautiful! Congrats!




Lol... Thanks girlfriend!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659



OMG, she's gorgeous!!!   Well, you know  about my love affair with this bag and this color.  So you decided to go with the small.  Now you have all sizes in crimson and rouge bags.  Good choice.  I know what you mean about having to have her all too well. That's how I ended up with the small flo an the Stanwich. I need them both!  I'm glad you found her and I hope you enjoy carrying her.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659



She is gorgeous!  The perfect little sister for my crimson.....lol  This is like bag porn.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous!!!   Well, you know  about my love affair with this bag and this color.  So you decided to go with the small.  Now you have all sizes in crimson and rouge bags.  Good choice.  I know what you mean about having to have her all too well. That's how I ended up with the small flo an the Stanwich. I need them both!  I'm glad you found her and I hope you enjoy carrying her.




Thanks girlfriend... Yes!!! I had to HAVE her! This color is hard to come by and I often want to carry my Crimson Clay but pass sometimes because she's a big girl. This will be perfect when I get the Crimson itch and don't want to pull out my big baby. I'm so loving her. Also, I love the small as a Crossbody for some reason. 

And yes, I know you know about the Crimson itch. Lol. 

I pick up the Cognac Croco belted shopper too but once I got in the car, decided I wasn't in love so returned it with it still being over $200 even after the discount. I'm headed to my other one tomorrow on the hunt for those dang Gretta Crossbodys. &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659




She's beautiful !!! Bag twins ! Or quadruplets with all of us that have the small Crimson .. You're gonna love it ! I think it's my fav ! Congrats !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> She's beautiful !!! Bag twins ! Or quadruplets with all of us that have the small Crimson .. You're gonna love it ! I think it's my fav ! Congrats !!




Thanks V!!!... You guys are the ones who had me on a wild goose chase for it. &#128515;


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659



I am so happy you found what you were looking for.  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww... Sorry you couldn't get to it in time. I would have gotten it and sent it to you since you had been looking for one.





RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks so much PTB! No worries!
> 
> I'll call in the morning.  If it's meant to be they'll have one and will be willing to ship it.  My sister doesn't care if she has to pay full price for it.  That's how (crazy she is!) much she wants the pebbled leather.  I put her stuff in the Flo CBB and I thought it was a little tighter but workable.  But she said the opening is not as generous as the pebbled leather CBB and the zipper scratches her hand. (And she lost the receipt so guess who's going to be carrying a black CBB?)  I told her to give it time but she wants what she wants. I guess that makes her like the rest of us!
> 
> Wish me luck!




Mornin' PTB!

I just called and they told me they have to check at the warehouse first, which opens Monday - Friday.  Since it's an older item the warehouse may not have it. I asked does that mean she can't ship an item directly from the store and she said sometimes they can depending on what the warehouse has.  So it sounds like if the warehouse doesn't have it they can't ship.  I'll call them tomorrow.

I'm headed out to a cafe now!  Don't know if I'll be unable to log in on my cell phone again today. 

Have a great day!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659



Oh I want his bag but then when I see the plum I am not sure if that's the one I want. Some pix it looks a true Crimson like your's and other it looks red and brown. Thanks for sharing so pretty & you made a great choice, l love the small satchel!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Soy:*  the crimson Florentine can vary in color.... I've seen 3 different versions at the same time in a Dooney store.(I checked the tag to be sure they were all supposed to be the same color).    Don't know if the darker ones had weathered or suntanned over time, like the natural,  or if it was as a result of the dye job.  Also,  the pictures tend to display the color differently than in real life... sometimes darker,  sometimes lighter, and almost always with more shine.


Florentine leather originally came in plum, Bordeaux, and crimson.   The plum was a very dark eggplant purple.  The Bordeaux was a deep wine.  And the crimson was a very dark red with undertones of wine and brown. You needed good natural light to tell the colors apart.  Under florescent lights they were very similar.    It seems that the crimson is the only one of the 3 colors that is around today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Oh I want his bag but then when I see the plum I am not sure if that's the one I want. Some pix it looks a true Crimson like your's and other it looks red and brown. Thanks for sharing so pretty & you made a great choice, l love the small satchel!




Thanks girlfriend!! I know what you mean. The Plum is a beautiful color and also hard to come by. I saw a regular satchel in plum on eBay a bit ago but I didn't want that color in the larger size.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I just called and they told me they have to check at the warehouse first, which opens Monday - Friday.  Since it's an older item the warehouse may not have it. I asked does that mean she can't ship an item directly from the store and she said sometimes they can depending on what the warehouse has.  So it sounds like if the warehouse doesn't have it they can't ship.  I'll call them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed out to a cafe now!  Don't know if I'll be unable to log in on my cell phone again today.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




Good morning R!

Ahhh ok. Well I hope they have it for you at the warehouse. Keep us posted. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I am so happy you found what you were looking for.  Beautiful!




Thank you girlfriend!!! It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can't remember but someone was looking for the red pebble leather satchel like TBs. I found one. I think it was nutsaboutcoach... 50% off.
> 
> View attachment 2903286



Thanks for posting this, I also have been looking for this in red since I purchased the camel. That 50% off is so tempting,  I got my camel colored one w/ 50 then 20 off which ended up being 60 off. So I am struggling w/ 149 verses 119, in any case either price is better than I have see ild. Thanks so much for lookinf out for us PTB!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Thanks for posting this, I also have been looking for this in red since I purchased the camel. That 50% off is so tempting,  I got my camel colored one w/ 50 then 20 off which ended up being 60 off. So I am struggling w/ 149 verses 119, in any case either price is better than I have see ild. Thanks so much for lookinf out for us PTB!!!




I know so well what you mean about the difference in price. It's a steep difference. I'm seeing more and more of those at the outlets, so maybe it will be around for the next outlet promotion. It's so beautiful in real life. I love that's it's one color all over. 

No problem GF!! We have each other's back. &#128515;


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know so well what you mean about the difference in price. It's a steep difference. I'm seeing more and more of those at the outlets, so maybe it will be around for the next outlet promotion. It's so beautiful in real life. I love that's it's one color all over.
> 
> No problem GF!! We have each other's back. &#128515;



You truly are the best, I will try to be good until the next sale&#128518;


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Soy:*  the crimson Florentine can vary in color.... I've seen 3 different versions at the same time in a Dooney store.(I checked the tag to be sure they were all supposed to be the same color).    Don't know if the darker ones had weathered or suntanned over time, like the natural,  or if it was as a result of the dye job.  Also,  the pictures tend to display the color differently than in real life... sometimes darker,  sometimes lighter, and almost always with more shine.
> 
> 
> Florentine leather originally came in plum, Bordeaux, and crimson.   The plum was a very dark eggplant purple.  The Bordeaux was a deep wine.  And the crimson was a very dark red with undertones of wine and brown. You needed good natural light to tell the colors apart.  Under florescent lights they were very similar.    It seems that the crimson is the only one of the 3 colors that is around today.



The Bordeaux was another I was considering but couldn't find. I only see the Plum on ebay like PTB said.  Thanks for explaining bcuz I was so confused.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good morning R!
> 
> Ahhh ok. Well I hope they have it for you at the warehouse. Keep us posted. &#128515;



Thanks PTB!

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

I just added to my collection! 

I decided to take a look at eBay and I found the Florentine Quilted Flap Crossbody (NWT) was about to end. Its $268 on QVC. Mine for $27.20.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Great buy.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659



Lady! Beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Mrs. Q

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 2903659


I'm loving this one! Nice...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend... Yes!!! I had to HAVE her! This color is hard to come by and I often want to carry my Crimson Clay but pass sometimes because she's a big girl. This will be perfect when I get the Crimson itch and don't want to pull out my big baby. I'm so loving her. Also, I love the small as a Crossbody for some reason.
> 
> And yes, I know you know about the Crimson itch. Lol.
> 
> I pick up the Cognac Croco belted shopper too but once I got in the car, decided I wasn't in love so returned it with it still being over $200 even after the discount. I'm headed to my other one tomorrow on the hunt for those dang Gretta Crossbodys. &#128513;&#128513;.




Well I think there is room for all sizes in a collection. That was probably the quickest return in history. Lol! I'm sorry you weren't feeling it. That bag in the cognac is gor-geous...but if it's not love, then back she goes even before you leave the parking lot. Lol! Did you find your crossbody?


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I just added to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to take a look at eBay and I found the Florentine Quilted Flap Crossbody (NWT) was about to end. Its $268 on QVC. Mine for $27.20.




Oh my...now that is the deal of the century!!! Congrats


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my...now that is the deal of the century!!! Congrats




Thanks! The seller messaged me and told me the only reason I got it for such a low price was because they were trying to build their eBay reputation. That's fine with me.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thanks! The seller messaged me and told me the only reason I got it for such a low price was because they were trying to build their eBay reputation. That's fine with me.




Looks like you were in the right place at the right time and everybody wins!


----------



## SterlingPlum

Nebo said:


> Lady! Beautiful and perfect!



Hi Nebo,
Can I ask what color the satchel is in your avatar?  
I'm new to Dooney and am learning the colors/names.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Good morning R!
> 
> Ahhh ok. Well I hope they have it for you at the warehouse. Keep us posted. &#128515;



Hi PTB!

I called this morning and they didn't have any at the warehouse.  I told my sister it's time to "go with the FLO"!   She is very loyal to her day to day handbag.  She will carry the same one for years.  She's been carrying the red triple zip I gave her 90% of the time since March, 2013.  She just wanted to be able to carry it in black from time to time.  She's giving up the search for now.  I told her to try to find the receipt before my 30 days are up. I can't get a refund but I can get a store credit for something else (for me!).

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I called this morning and they didn't have any at the warehouse.  I told my sister it's time to "go with the FLO"!   She is very loyal to her day to day handbag.  She will carry the same one for years.  She's been carrying the red triple zip I gave her 90% of the time since March, 2013.  She just wanted to be able to carry it in black from time to time.  She's giving up the search for now.  I told her to try to find the receipt before my 30 days are up. I can't get a refund but I can get a store credit for something else (for me!).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I called this morning and they didn't have any at the warehouse.  I told my sister it's time to "go with the FLO"!   She is very loyal to her day to day handbag.  She will carry the same one for years.  She's been carrying the red triple zip I gave her 90% of the time since March, 2013.  She just wanted to be able to carry it in black from time to time.  She's giving up the search for now.  I told her to try to find the receipt before my 30 days are up. I can't get a refund but I can get a store credit for something else (for me!).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!




Oh no!!!! So sorry you couldn't find one. She can't go wrong with the Flo, so yes... We gotta enable her someway. &#128513;&#128513;. A store credit (for you, lol) works too.


----------



## Suzwhat

Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.




Adorable! It's probably pretty lightweight too?


----------



## Suzwhat

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Adorable! It's probably pretty lightweight too?



Thank you! I forgot that part, CB!  Yes, it is very light wait.  Shoulder strap is thin but plenty long enough for crossbody.  I usually carry bags on crook of arm but used it crossbody this morning.  
Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.



Very nice! i have been eying this type of coated canvas but a green chevron i'll be curious to see how it stands up for you. 

I think they'd be good workhorse bags, easily wipeable.. good for all weather, etc.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.




Really cute Suz! It's such a fun and bold print. I have been obsessing over this print for about a week now. I don't know if I want the zip wallet, the slim wristlet or the letter carrier which I think is just adorable. I'm loving this color combo too and that its carefree. It also looks like it's not stiff at all. Enjoy!


----------



## SterlingPlum

Good Morning everyone,
Not sure if this is where I should post this.  I'm new and haven't posted enough yet to be allowed to post a thread of my own.

I was really hoping to reveal my new small teal florentine satchel today but instead, could I get some advise on the eBay purchase itself?

This is my 2nd Dooney (my 1st was a Dillen pocket sac last week from TJ Maxx -- posted in that thread).  I received it yesterday from eBay (couldn't find one anywhere else).  I've never seen a florentine satchel in person so I don't know exactly what to expect.  I love the bag style itself, no buyers remorse regarding that, the color is great, the inside is perfect, it came with everything it should have.  I paid $225

Here are my 2 issues:  
1.  There are more than 2 dozen scratches & scuffs on the outside.  I was using lamp light (it was dark out) and stopped counting when I got to 24+...front, back, sides, handle.  I've read the florentine will show scratches, but I figured I'd be the one to scratch it over time, not have it arrive with a couples year's worth of scratches already.
2.  What exactly is florentine supposed to be like?  Smooth?  This bag seems like stiff, inconsistently pebbled leather at best.  The sides (under the tassels) are like thick elephant skin.  I've never seen anything like it on a leather bag.  The only two spots of smooth leather are most of one handle, and a 4-5" section of the shoulder strap (and the Dooney duck on the front)

I sent the seller a polite and nicely-toned email this morning about this to ask what my options are.  I asked if he had access to a different teal bag, but I assume my only option would be to return it or he may knock money off for me to keep.  What would you all do??

I really like Dooney's style and detail and am excited to pick up a few.  I know leather varies and has natural differences and irregularities, but did I buy a second or something?  This can't be how they all are?  I've seen some photos of beautiful examples of this style bag on this site.  Please tell me...am I being too fussy?  Is this normal or is this just a bad bag?

I don't have pictures to show (I know that helps tremendously in these situations), but will take some tonight and add in the morning if anybody wants. 

P.S.  Does a green dot on the Dooney tag mean anything?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.




Nice!!! Love this Satchel, however, I'm not sure why they do the stand up handles. I also love the larger Chevron print this one has. Congrats girly!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.


 
Love your new satchel! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SterlingPlum:*  Sorry your teal Florentine has some issues.   As for the leather.... Florentine can be smooth or pebbled.  It is random and depends upon which piece of leather was used when making the handbag.   The entire bag should be consistent.... but it isn't always.   Most collectors prefer the smooth leather,  but it does show more scratches.  Although I generally prefer smooth,  I've bought both smooth and lightly pebbled,  when I could see the bags and compare.  The texture of the leather is a matter of personal preference.


Florentine leather does scratch very easily.   Some scratches can be buffed out with a soft cloth or your finger.  But in my experience,  many scratches don't go away and it's a downside to this type of leather.


As for the green dot,  I've been told it is just an inventory control sticker.  I've gotten many brand new handbags at the Dooney retail boutique that have a green dot on the tag.  But over the years there has been a lot of discussion and conspiracy theory regarding the green dots.... do they indicate outlet handbags or defective handbags?  I've been told no and it makes sense since neither of these types of bags would be in the Dooney retail boutiques.  Also,  green dots may be used by some sellers for any # of reasons,  like sales,  so we really don't know where a specific green dot came from.  Theories abound.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.



Hmmm...love the chocolate color. I like the coated cotton fabric. I have a tote in CC and I thought it was leather!

Wonderful bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> You ladies have been torturing me with all these Crimson Stanwiches and Satchels. After searching, my outlet had a regular and a small and held it for me to make a decision. She's beautiful!!! Even though I already have another bag (Clayton) in Crimson and a Rogue Toledo, I had to have her anyway. She's 98% perfect!! She's smooth all over and doesn't scratch easily.
> 
> Here she is... Miss Flo Satchel (small) in Crimson.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo much temptation but look how gorgeous! Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzwhat

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i have been eying this type of coated canvas but a green chevron i'll be curious to see how it stands up for you.
> 
> I think they'd be good workhorse bags, easily wipeable.. good for all weather, etc.



Thanks!  Yes, I think I will carry this one for a while as I like it so much.  I usually switch my bags every day.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute Suz! It's such a fun and bold print. I have been obsessing over this print for about a week now. I don't know if I want the zip wallet, the slim wristlet or the letter carrier which I think is just adorable. I'm loving this color combo too and that its carefree. It also looks like it's not stiff at all. Enjoy!



Thank you.   You make every bag you carry look so chic any one you choose will be great


----------



## Suzwhat

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hmmm...love the chocolate color. I like the coated cotton fabric. I have a tote in CC and I thought it was leather!
> 
> Wonderful bag!



Thx!  Sue Clifton on QVC said she has arguments with people insisting it is leather.  The video on Zappos for this bag says it is leather.  Dooney site says cc.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Love your new satchel! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!!! Love this Satchel, however, I'm not sure why they do the stand up handles. I also love the larger Chevron print this one has. Congrats girly!



Thank you.  What is worrying to me is "stand up" handles stopped me from buying certain bags.  Now I've crossed that Rubicon... I need to practice self control more.  Lol.


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> Chevron satchel in taupe.   It is larger than Gretta satchel.  It does not have "kneepads" and handles stay up but I love it.  Coated cotten fabric looks and smells like leather.  Dooney says it is made of fabric.  Delivered by UPS rather than Fedex/USPS in 3 days with expedited shipping.



I love that line, the dark brown trim and shape and softness of the handles are great.  I've been tempted, but haven't caved on this line yet.  I also like the Brown color pattern in this line.


----------



## SterlingPlum

lavenderjunkie said:


> *SterlingPlum:*  Sorry your teal Florentine has some issues.   As for the leather.... Florentine can be smooth or pebbled.  It is random and depends upon which piece of leather was used when making the handbag.   The entire bag should be consistent.... but it isn't always.   Most collectors prefer the smooth leather,  but it does show more scratches.  Although I generally prefer smooth,  I've bought both smooth and lightly pebbled,  when I could see the bags and compare.  The texture of the leather is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> Florentine leather does scratch very easily.   Some scratches can be buffed out with a soft cloth or your finger.  But in my experience,  many scratches don't go away and it's a downside to this type of leather.
> 
> 
> As for the green dot,  I've been told it is just an inventory control sticker.  I've gotten many brand new handbags at the Dooney retail boutique that have a green dot on the tag.  But over the years there has been a lot of discussion and conspiracy theory regarding the green dots.... do they indicate outlet handbags or defective handbags?  I've been told no and it makes sense since neither of these types of bags would be in the Dooney retail boutiques.  Also,  green dots may be used by some sellers for any # of reasons,  like sales,  so we really don't know where a specific green dot came from.  Theories abound.




Hi Lavenderjunkie!
Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts  
The seller offered to partially refund me $75 to keep it or I could return it.  I decided it's too cute of a bag to part with so I accepted the $75 refund and kept it.  I carried it today at work and really like it.  Here she is...very few of the scratches/scrapes actually show in the photo.  I love the color!!


----------



## Twoboyz

SterlingPlum said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts
> 
> The seller offered to partially refund me $75 to keep it or I could return it.  I decided it's too cute of a bag to part with so I accepted the $75 refund and kept it.  I carried it today at work and really like it.  Here she is...very few of the scratches/scrapes actually show in the photo.  I love the color!!




It's cute! I'm glad you decided to keep it and the discount is a nice bonus. I purchased a tassel satchel once from the outlet in this same color coincidentally. It had a bunch of scratches, but I got a great deal so I took it home and used Apple brand conditioner on it and the scratches disappeared and it looked like new. It had a pebbly texture just like yours. Conditioning might help if the scratches don't all rub out, but that's a personal choice because Dooney says their bags need no treatments or special care. Enjoy


----------



## SterlingPlum

Twoboyz said:


> It's cute! I'm glad you decided to keep it and the discount is a nice bonus. I purchased a tassel satchel once from the outlet in this same color coincidentally. It had a bunch of scratches, but I got a great deal so I took it home and used Apple brand conditioner on it and the scratches disappeared and it looked like new. It had a pebbly texture just like yours. Conditioning might help if the scratches don't all rub out, but that's a personal choice because Dooney says their bags need no treatments or special care. Enjoy



Thanks for the tip about possibly being able to condition out some of the scratches.  I didn't think of that and I didn't have much luck rubbing them out (but I only tried it on a couple).


P.S.  I picked up my crimson stanwich from UPS about 30 mins ago (from ILD).  It's sitting in a box in my trunk (in 5 degree weather).  I'm so excited to open it up after work!


----------



## joce01

My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "You said that with the other 5 you just bought." 
This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol. 
But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.


----------



## SterlingPlum

joce01 said:


> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.



I like how you think  

Congrats on your purchases.  The set in your picture is lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

SterlingPlum said:


> Thanks for the tip about possibly being able to condition out some of the scratches.  I didn't think of that and I didn't have much luck rubbing them out (but I only tried it on a couple).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  I picked up my crimson stanwich from UPS about 30 mins ago (from ILD).  It's sitting in a box in my trunk (in 5 degree weather).  I'm so excited to open it up after work!




Oh how exciting!! I hope you post pictures. I can't wait to see it. Now I have the urge to carry mine.  

One other suggestion, sometimes the Dooney dust bag is supposed to help buff out scratches, but be very careful. I sometimes worry about color transfer with that.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "You said that with the other 5 you just bought."
> 
> This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol.
> 
> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.




It's beautiful Joce. The matching wallet is a nice pairing too. Lol! I love your thinking as well.  This Dooney obsession is a tough one....


----------



## MaryBel

SterlingPlum said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie!
> Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts
> The seller offered to partially refund me $75 to keep it or I could return it.  I decided it's too cute of a bag to part with so I accepted the $75 refund and kept it.  I carried it today at work and really like it.  Here she is...very few of the scratches/scrapes actually show in the photo.  I love the color!!


 
Your bag is gorgeous! The leather looks just like the leather in my crimson satchel!
It's nice that you got a nice refund! 


One suggestion, you can use the blue dust bag to buff some of the scratches. I've found that I can buff the scratches that won't go away as easily.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "*You said that with the other 5 you just bought*."
> This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol.
> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.


 
Love your new set!
Your boyfriend comments remind me of the ones I get from DH. They simply don't understand!


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my new nylon crossbody in pink. Got it 'as is' 
It has a little blue ink mark on the front but it is so small that the camera didn't pick it up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

joce01 said:


> My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "You said that with the other 5 you just bought."
> This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol.
> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.



Oh, this is very pretty! lol on the boxes... dual purpose.


----------



## SterlingPlum

MaryBel said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! The leather looks just like the leather in my crimson satchel!
> It's nice that you got a nice refund!
> 
> 
> One suggestion, you can use the blue dust bag to buff some of the scratches. I've found that I can buff the scratches that won't go away as easily.




Thank you!  The partial refund sweetened the pot enough for me to overlook any concerns I had with it.  I'm glad I kept it.  Thanks also for the tip regarding the dust bag.


----------



## joce01

SterlingPlum said:


> I like how you think
> 
> Congrats on your purchases.  The set in your picture is lovely.





Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful Joce. The matching wallet is a nice pairing too. Lol! I love your thinking as well.  This Dooney obsession is a tough one....





MaryBel said:


> Love your new set!
> Your boyfriend comments remind me of the ones I get from DH. They simply don't understand!





HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, this is very pretty! lol on the boxes... dual purpose.



Thank you everyone! I'm excited to try her out, the only thing that worries me is she's so huge, I didn't think she'd be that big, but I still love her.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new nylon crossbody in pink. Got it 'as is'
> It has a little blue ink mark on the front but it is so small that the camera didn't pick it up.




So cute! I love the color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SterlingPlum*:  your teal satchel is beautiful.  Enjoy using it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Joce*:  enjoy your new Chelsea.  My black one arrived today also.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

ohhh I love the teal color very pretty


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new nylon crossbody in pink. Got it 'as is'
> It has a little blue ink mark on the front but it is so small that the camera didn't pick it up.


Pink :greengrin:love this one too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I love the color.




Thanks GF!
The color was what made me risk it with the as is. I saw it at about the same price at the outlet but I didn't like the only color they had, so I'm happy this one was in good shape.


----------



## all2joy

joce01 said:


> My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "You said that with the other 5 you just bought."
> This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol.
> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.



Beautiful!!! Love the wallet


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Here's my new nylon crossbody in pink. Got it 'as is'
> It has a little blue ink mark on the front but it is so small that the camera didn't pick it up.



It's a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I'm afraid if I every try a nylon handbag that I'll never carry my heavy leather handbags.


----------



## elbgrl

SterlingPlum said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie!
> Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts
> The seller offered to partially refund me $75 to keep it or I could return it.  I decided it's too cute of a bag to part with so I accepted the $75 refund and kept it.  I carried it today at work and really like it.  Here she is...very few of the scratches/scrapes actually show in the photo.  I love the color!!


She;s beautiful, congrats.


joce01 said:


> My new Dillen Chelsea Shopper in Sand and the matching Continental Wallet from ILD just came in. When I picked her up out of the box I said, "Oh my gosh she's so pretty." And then my boyfriend replies, "You said that with the other 5 you just bought."
> This might be my last purchase because he's starting to get annoyed. But I have my eye on the Florentine Bristol.
> But the way I see it is I'm doing us a favor by getting the boxes because we're planning on moving, and we'll need moving boxes.


Love this, we are twins!


MaryBel said:


> Here's my new nylon crossbody in pink. Got it 'as is'
> It has a little blue ink mark on the front but it is so small that the camera didn't pick it up.



Congrats, love the color!  I am thinking about the nylon pouchette on ILD in fuchsia, its onloy $40.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I'm afraid if I every try a nylon handbag that I'll never carry my heavy leather handbags.


 
That's a possibility, however, you might feel the same way I do.  I like the light bags but I like to feel the weight of them, so when they are too light, I feel like I'm not carrying anything. So the light bags serve for occasions when I'm planning to carry a lot, so that way the weight comes from the stuff I put in it and not from the bag but for my day to day, I like my heavier leather bags more!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Congrats, love the color!  I am thinking about the nylon pouchette on ILD in fuchsia, its onloy $40.


 
Thanks Rosie!
I think the pouchette is an awesome deal at $40.
I got the crossbody pouchette at TJMaxx a few months ago for my mom, for those times you don't need to take a purse.


----------



## Bobetta

SterlingPlum said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts
> 
> The seller offered to partially refund me $75 to keep it or I could return it.  I decided it's too cute of a bag to part with so I accepted the $75 refund and kept it.  I carried it today at work and really like it.  Here she is...very few of the scratches/scrapes actually show in the photo.  I love the color!!




Congrats on snagging your second Dooney! I have a Small Flo Teal also. I was planning to sell it because it's more green than I would like, but I have yet been able to part with her. I bought mine as an "as is" from QVC. It was actually my first Dooney I bought and kept. The skin sounds very similar to your description. On the thick side, scratches. But they buff out. At least mine did. Most did. Mine is smooth-ish, but not butter smooth like my Salmon bag. You'll learn that the Flo bags can vary even color to color. It's crazy. I was disappointed in my Regular Taupe Flo Satchel too. Lol. Got that one from ILoveDooney. I posted pics on its uneven leather. Someone said it's the natural skin and beauty and I ended up loving her. Lol. So I see you're getting attached to your Teal now,  that's good. It's usually what happens. It's funny how these bags draw us in.


----------



## all2joy

Bobetta said:


> Congrats on snagging your second Dooney! I have a Small Flo Teal also. I was planning to sell it because it's more green than I would like, but I have yet been able to part with her. I bought mine as an "as is" from QVC. It was actually my first Dooney I bought and kept. The skin sounds very similar to your description. On the thick side, scratches. But they buff out. At least mine did. Most did. Mine is smooth-ish, but not butter smooth like my Salmon bag. You'll learn that the Flo bags can vary even color to color. It's crazy. I was disappointed in my Regular Taupe Flo Satchel too. Lol. Got that one from ILoveDooney. I posted pics on its uneven leather. Someone said it's the natural skin and beauty and I ended up loving her. Lol. So I see you're getting attached to your Teal now,  that's good. It's usually what happens. It's funny how these bags draw us in.



You are So Right! They Draw Us In!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!



Very cute, i agree!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> Very cute, i agree!


 
Thank you HS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!



I love patent leather!  She is a cutie!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!




It's so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!




Cute little bag!! Enjoy her.


----------



## all2joy

Cute bag!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love patent leather!  She is a cutie!  Congrats!




Thank you GF!
I love it too. I think this cutie will be very useful. The only weird thing is that it didn't come with a dust bag. You will think that because of the leather they would include one. Oh well, I think I have a small dust bag from a white dooney which I did not use - white bag blue dust bag did not seem like a good idea - so I'll have to look for it.



Twoboyz said:


> It's so cute!


 
Thanks TB! Now I want the red...




PcanTannedBty said:


> Cute little bag!! Enjoy her.


 
Thanks Pcan!
Now I need a night out 




all2joy said:


> Cute bag!


 
Thanks A2J!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GF!
> I love it too. I think this cutie will be very useful. The only weird thing is that it didn't come with a dust bag. You will think that because of the leather they would include one. Oh well, I think I have a small dust bag from a white dooney which I did not use - white bag blue dust bag did not seem like a good idea - so I'll have to look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB! Now I want the red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan!
> Now I need a night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A2J!




I think you're right, white bag and blue dust bag do not mix. The red one is the only one Aurora had and it was like $51. I should have bought it, but passed because I wanted the black. Now I'm kicking myself. It's a great price. The only thing is I never go out so I don't think I'll use it.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got my black kenzie from ILD today. She's such a cutie!


That is a really pretty bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're right, white bag and blue dust bag do not mix. The red one is the only one Aurora had and it was like $51. I should have bought it, but passed because I wanted the black. Now I'm kicking myself. It's a great price. The only thing is I never go out so I don't think I'll use it.




I don't go out much either but I thought it would be a good bag for when I have to travel for work. I never take a full size handbag in case that I buy one there, which always happens 

I got mine for 66 at ILD, which I thought was a good price since it saved me the drive to the outlet and the fact that my outlet doesn't even have it. Keep checking ILD, last time I checked the price went up a little bit but you know how it changes very often.




Trudysmom said:


> That is a really pretty bag!




Thanks TM!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't go out much either but I thought it would be a good bag for when I have to travel for work. I never take a full size handbag in case that I buy one there, which always happens
> 
> I got mine for 66 at ILD, which I thought was a good price since it saved me the drive to the outlet and the fact that my outlet doesn't even have it. Keep checking ILD, last time I checked the price went up a little bit but you know how it changes very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TM!




Thanks MB. I was looking yesterday and it was still high. Good tactic...bring a small bag in case a big one has to hitch a ride back with you.


----------



## thebaglady2015

OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......


----------



## RuedeNesle

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG*, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?*  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......



Hi TBL!

I wonder if they discuss that in training: "What do you do if you get kissed or hugged?" 

Your bag is beautiful! Congrats on your first brand NWT Dooney!


----------



## Trudysmom

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......


Congratulations! Such a lovely bag and color!


----------



## thebaglady2015

Trudysmom said:


> Congratulations! Such a lovely bag and color!


I just LOVE it. I have it in a taupe color that I picked up preowned and just cannot imagine using any other bag now. Now the mission is to find a wallet to use with it. My red one just isn't going to cut it.... Thanks all, I"m wiping the drool off it as I type....


----------



## joce01

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......




She's beautiful! We'll be bag twins because I ordered one last night!


----------



## HesitantShopper

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......



Very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......




It's beautiful TBL! Congrats! I had this bag, but sold it because it was too big for me. I know just how gorgeous it is in person. Enjoy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......




Girlfriend!!!! Gorgeous.... Bag Twins! She's gorgeous... I'm so happy for you. I know how excited you are. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......


 


She's gorgeous! Congrats!




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TBL!
> 
> I wonder if they discuss that in training: "What do you do if you get kissed or hugged?"
> 
> Your bag is beautiful! Congrats on your first brand NWT Dooney!


 
That's so funny GF! Imagine that training session


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so funny GF! Imagine that training session



  I wonder if they're allowed to pepper spray you like when they're being attacked by a dog?  (I don't know if they do that, btw.)


----------



## thebaglady2015

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend!!!! Gorgeous.... Bag Twins! She's gorgeous... I'm so happy for you. I know how excited you are. Enjoy!


OMG yours is beautiful too.  Mine smells like a saddle. That smell that you can smell when you enter a room, start looking around to find the bag... Usually a Cole Haan or a Dooney. It's stiff, it's not got a mark on it. I got a great price too.  Taking it out tomorrow.... Need some decor and a wallet now. Thank you all for helping me ogle....


----------



## Allieandalf

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......




Congrats!  It looks perfect and in Crimson too, my favorite color!


----------



## thebaglady2015

Allieandalf said:


> Congrats!  It looks perfect and in Crimson too, my favorite color!


I was all worried that I would have to part with my red domed satchel, but nope, not now. This one is different enough. Thank you all for the compliments. I'm cleaning the drool off it again!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496


Wow, the color is great! I like the strap. Looks like my new Dooney dome satchel color. That is a very hot color in clothing this year. I look every year for periwinkle tops. Finally,  have been ordering some great tops! They will look great with my new Periwinkle Dooney. I love color! Your bag is so pretty, sorry it isn't going to work out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496




She's beautiful TB!!! I never really looked at this bag. It looks very comfy on the shoulder. 

I know you have her all packed up; however, I think she can go with lots... Greys, jeans, black, white, pink but I see what you mean. Maybe she will pop up "as is" and on easy pay for you.  &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496


 
Sorry to hear she won't work for you! She's gorgeous! Reminds me of my lavender small flo.
I think is a very versatile color, that as Pcan said, will go with lots of colors. Hopefully you will find it later at a discounted price on a color that you are more comfortable with!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Wow, the color is great! I like the strap. Looks like my new Dooney dome satchel color. That is a very hot color in clothing this year. I look every year for periwinkle tops. Finally,  have been ordering some great tops! They will look great with my new Periwinkle Dooney. I love color! Your bag is so pretty, sorry it isn't going to work out.



Thanks! I love this lilac color this season. It does look the same color as your new bag. Your's is so pretty! This is one of my favorite colors. Funny you should say that about tops because I just ordered a top in this color from QVC the other night. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful TB!!! I never really looked at tues bag. It looks very comfy on the shoulder.
> 
> I know you have her all packed up; however, I think she can go with lots... Greys, jeans, black, white, pink but I see what you mean. Maybe she will pop up "as is" and on easy pay for you.  &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.



Thanks Pcan! I think it's mostly the lining. It doesn't have the Dooney leather smell, it smells like plastic. I just have that outlet shopping hanging over my head and regular price for this bag is a lot. I'm haunted by outlet prices.


----------



## immigratty

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......



not to sound like a weirdo [read: creepy] but I love this bag, I could sleep with this bag every night if DH wouldn't commit me.  I love how it feels against my skin, how it looks, the richness of the color...O....M.....G......one of the best bag Dooney every made...they knocked it out of the park with this one. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear she won't work for you! She's gorgeous! Reminds me of my lavender small flo.
> I think is a very versatile color, that as Pcan said, will go with lots of colors. Hopefully you will find it later at a discounted price on a color that you are more comfortable with!



Thanks Marybel. I might still think about it a bit. It is really pretty.   I will probably decide when Saturday's delivery comes.  Then I'll compare the two.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> not to sound like a weirdo [read: creepy] but I love this bag, I could sleep with this bag every night if DH wouldn't commit me.  I love how it feels against my skin, how it looks, the richness of the color...O....M.....G......one of the best bag Dooney every made...they knocked it out of the park with this one. Hope you enjoy it!



:giggles:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496



Hi TB!

Sophie is pretty, but if you're not gushing, she needs to go back.  There are too many bags out there that make our hearts beat faster and we need to save room in our closest for them. 

I'm sorry she didn't work out.  Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> Sophie is pretty, but if you're not gushing, she needs to go back.  There are too many bags out there that make our hearts beat faster and we need to save room in our closest for them.
> 
> I'm sorry she didn't work out.  Thanks for sharing the pic!



Thanks RN. That's what I was initially thinking. I like to send them back like a hot potato because they have a way of sucking me in and the longer I keep them the harder it gets to send them back. :shame:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN. That's what I was initially thinking. I like to send them back like a hot potato because *they have a way of sucking me in* and the longer I keep them the harder it gets to send them back. :shame:



I know exactly what you mean! You decide to load her up just to see if your stuff would have fit anyway. If your stuff fits, and you like the way she sits on your shoulder/arm, you start thinking maybe you were too hasty with your decision, and she's not going back!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I know exactly what you mean! You decide to load her up just to see if your stuff would have fit anyway. If your stuff fits, and you like the way she sits on your shoulder/arm, you start thinking maybe you were too hasty with your decision, and she's not going back!




Yup...you've been there..and I many times.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yup...you've been there..and I many times.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I love this lilac color this season. It does look the same color as your new bag. Your's is so pretty! This is one of my favorite colors. Funny you should say that about tops because I just ordered a top in this color from QVC the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan! I think it's mostly the lining. It doesn't have the Dooney leather smell, it smells like plastic. I just have that outlet shopping hanging over my head and regular price for this bag is a lot. I'm haunted by outlet prices.




Totally makes sense TB!! I had forgotten you mentioned the lining. Yeah, now I concur with your decision. Back she goes and maybe some other lucky person will end up with her and love her.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*


----------



## Twoboyz

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916768




Very cute! What an amazing deal on that one too. Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496


It is pretty.  I never noticed the lining was different in this bag before.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Suzwhat

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768



Totally cute.  What a deal.  I checked my TJM and they had nothing close to this.  They had 2-3 Dooney's and the were all totes in the same color.


----------



## immigratty

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768



I'm so Jelly first and foremost my Marshall's / TJMaxx NEVER has anything worth looking at, and secondly THAT PRICE!! Congrats on such a cute bag at an amazing price!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> It is pretty.  I never noticed the lining was different in this bag before.  Thanks for the info!




Thanks Suz. Yeah I don't think it matches the quality of the bag. The advantage is it wipes clean, but I'm so careful about how I pack my bag and I use an organizer so it stays really clean. For me it's not an advantage. I do love the look of the outside if the bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496



oh that is a very pretty color! I wish i could find one in that, while i am a neutral lady myself, i think a pop of color especially for the spring/summer is nice..


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768



what a fun bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

what is the liner like, TwoBoyz? not familiar with this bag, i can only access Donney in person through, TJmaxx/Marshalls and one department store lol

I will say though at FP if you don't feel the love, skip it.. i decided against the Lex small shopper because they only had it in black and i want a color! so i keep waiting till i can get a colored one. At FP it must be in a color i want, no compromise.


----------



## eesha

I ordered a denim bag and I really like it, but there are other bags out there I like more.  I hurried and put her back in the box and printed the return label before she cried out to me


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> what is the liner like, TwoBoyz? not familiar with this bag, i can only access Donney in person through, TJmaxx/Marshalls and one department store lol
> 
> I will say though at FP if you don't feel the love, skip it.. i decided against the Lex small shopper because they only had it in black and i want a color! so i keep waiting till i can get a colored one. At FP it must be in a color i want, no compromise.




Thanks HS! The lining is kind of shiny and feels like a light vinyl to me. It's similar to the lining of the kiss lock coin purse that comes with the logo lock bag. Strangely enough the wallet that comes with it has the red cotton lining. I think this bag might be good in as is at the lower price, but then you risk not getting the wallet. If the wallet is missing you can call and ask for a further discount. 

Did you check Ilovedooney? Sometimes the small lexis show up there. I like that bag too. It's so cute. Also you might check if the outlet can ship them. They always seem to have lots of colors and they are usually 40% off. I think for St Patrick's Day shades of green will be on sale. Good luck


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> I ordered a denim bag and I really like it, but there are other bags out there I like more.  I hurried and put her back in the box and printed the return label before she cried out to me




Haha, I do the same all the time. I hear Sophie's faint little voice though and it's really messing with me. The box is not taped up yet. lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768




What a cute bag!  And what a great price!

Congrats!


----------



## eesha

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, I do the same all the time. I hear Sophie's faint little voice though and it's really messing with me. The box is not taped up yet. lol


Ha!  You have to tape her up quickly or let her out - it's one of those things that has to be a split second decision.  My denim beauty is sitting in front of my desk completely taped so I can no longer hear her.  I boxed her with my eyes closed:giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

eesha said:


> Ha!  You have to tape her up quickly or let her out - it's one of those things that has to be a split second decision.  My denim beauty is sitting in front of my desk completely taped so I can no longer hear her.  I boxed her with my eyes closed:giggles:


----------



## Caledonia

My new Dooneys-


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-




So cute! That little coin purse/card case is my favorite wallet.


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! That little coin purse/card case is my favorite wallet.


 Thanks. I'd been trying to find it since seeing it here & finally found it at Orlando outlet - they shipped. Yippee!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-



 Twins on the red Venus coin case!  I love this little wallet so much I carry it exclusively now.  It started out as my quick, run to the corner store wallet, now I carry it in my bag instead of a full size wallet.

And I love your school spirit wristlet! 

Congrats!


----------



## Caledonia

RuedeNesle said:


> Twins on the red Venus coin case!  I love this little wallet so much I carry it exclusively now.  It started out as my quick, run to the corner store wallet, now I carry it in my bag instead of a full size wallet.
> 
> And I love your school spirit wristlet!
> 
> Congrats!


 Thank you. It was your photos of the Venus that sold me! And when I saw the new MLB stuff on Dooney I knew I had to have something for St. Louis Cardinals games. Go Cards!!


----------



## macde90

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......


She is beautiful. I think I love her too.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496


The bag is a pretty  color but the style is kind of grandma-ish. And lets face it, some of us dooneynistas might be grandmas but we don't carry pocketbooks...we carry fly handbags bags! This pocketbook doesn't "look" like you.


----------



## macde90

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768


What a cute carefree bag. And such a great price.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> The bag is a pretty  color but the style is kind of grandma-ish. And lets face it, some of us dooneynistas might be grandmas but we don't carry pocketbooks...we carry fly handbags bags! This pocketbook doesn't "look" like you.




Thanks Mac! You're helping me get to the post office!


----------



## macde90

Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-


What cute a cute little bag. I especially like the coin purse.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Mac! You're helping me get to the post office!


So happy to assist


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caledonia said:


> Thank *you. It was your photos of the Venus that sold me! *And when I saw the new MLB stuff on Dooney I knew I had to have something for St. Louis Cardinals games. Go Cards!!



Thank you for letting me know, I'm so flattered and very happy you love it now that you have it!

MLB, not school!  I've driven to St Louis for a football  game (from the Chicago area), but not for baseball, although we thought about doing that.

Enjoy!


----------



## Vicmarie

thebaglady2015 said:


> OMG, ever have one of those days where you could just kiss your UPS man?  I just opened a bag that I have been drooling over for a year now. It's here. Isn't it beautiful? My very first brand new with tags Dooney.  I'm in LOVE.......




What a gorgeous bag !!! Congratulations ! I have the small satchel in this color and it just makes me melt !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !! 
Is it true these are being discontinued ?


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?


 


Gorgeous! We are twins.
Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-


Very pretty little bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768


A very cute bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?



Very nice! love the outside pocket!


----------



## TaterTots

WOW!  Everyone has added some gorgeous bags to their collections!  Congrats Ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my Sophie Hobo in Lilac. I made an impulse purchase when I saw this new color on QVC. It's a gorgeous color, but I just don't think I'll have enough to wear with it. I'm more of a neutral girl. Sadly she is all wrapped as she came and ready to go back. I'm not sold on the coated cotton lining either. I do like the little wallet accessory. I think I might consider this bag but not for full price and maybe in one of the more neutral colors.
> 
> View attachment 2916496


I love it TB, sorry it wasn't for you, but NEXT!  The color is gorgeous, but I prefer colors over neutral.  The lining is not a deal breaker for me, but I have no idea why Dooney chose to use this rather than the red cotton.  


macde90 said:


> The bag is a pretty  color but the style is kind of grandma-ish. And lets face it, some of us dooneynistas might be grandmas but we don't carry pocketbooks...we carry fly handbags bags! This pocketbook doesn't "look" like you.



Oh dear, that makes me sad.  i am a grandma who owns and loves Sophie, and I consider that a positive thing!


----------



## elbgrl

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased This Cupcake Print Handbag At My Local Marshalls On Clearance For $59.00*
> 
> View attachment 2916768





Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?



Lovely all!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I love it TB, sorry it wasn't for you, but NEXT!  The color is gorgeous, but I prefer colors over neutral.  The lining is not a deal breaker for me, but I have no idea why Dooney chose to use this rather than the red cotton.




Hi Rosie, I know you have the Ivy one that you got as is in beautiful condition if I remember correctly. I know you love it. In fact I thought of you a lot while considering this purchase and my return. It's a beautiful bag and I honesty considered exchanging it for the marine because I think it's gorgeous. I might consider that in as is if it ever comes up.  I'm just still not a fan of the lining. I also just can't figure out why they did that. I bet this bag looks beautiful on you! I think you
Posted a picture didn't you?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?




Hi V!

Miss Smith a natural beauty! Anastasia continues to do a wonderful job taking care of the ladies in the DF.

I don't know if this style is being discontinued, but I wouldn't be surprised because she's on my  "Fence" List. When I'm finally off the fence she'll probably be discontinued and I'll have to find her on ebay. 

Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi V!
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Smith a natural beauty! Anastasia continues to do a wonderful job taking care of the ladies in the DF.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this style is being discontinued, but I wouldn't be surprised because she's on my  "Fence" List. When I'm finally off the fence she'll probably be discontinued and I'll have to find her on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your beauty!




Lol ! 
It's been on my fence list too for years ! I ordered it a few months ago in taupe from QVC , and was choosing between keeping that one and bristol . I decided smith isn't for me and sent it back . But I've been missing it ever since !! I might end up selling this one later on but for now I'm glad I'm giving it a fair chance ! Thanks for the compliment !


----------



## MaryBel

Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!


Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!



I see a zip zip in my future, this satchel is really growing on me.  And I love it in white more than red! Wait. No, that's right!    (Maybe just as much as red.) This just may be the Summer I carry a white bag. (But I'd want saffiano, is that what this is?)  The wallet is so cute and would be great with the satchel.

Congrats again!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I see a zip zip in my future, this satchel is really growing on me.  And I love it in white more than red! Wait. No, that's right!    (Maybe just as much as red.) This just may be the Summer I carry a white bag. (But I'd want saffiano, is that what this is?)  The wallet is so cute and would be great with the satchel.
> 
> Congrats again!


 
Thanks GF!
It's not white, it's light gray. 
I went and added that to my post in case anybody is looking for it they know what color it is.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It's not white, it's light gray.
> I went and added that to my post in case anybody is looking for it they know what color it is.



Hi MB!

After I posted I looked at it again and I wasn't sure if it was white.  I went to qvc to check out colors and realized it might be grey.  I came back to edit my post to add that I could be wrong about white and I saw your post! 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!



Nice! they do look good together!


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! they do look good together!


 
Thank you HS!
Yes they do, I think any color would look good with the light gray! It's a very easy color.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Thank you HS!
> Yes they do, I think any color would look good with the light gray! It's a very easy color.



Love your saffiano satchel MaryBel.  How does Dooney's saffiano compare to say MK?  I think I want this one in either patent pale pink, or saffiano pale pink.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Thank you HS!
> Yes they do, I think any color would look good with the light gray! It's a very easy color.



Sure is! really versatile color.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love your saffiano satchel MaryBel.  How does Dooney's saffiano compare to say MK?  I think I want this one in either patent pale pink, or saffiano pale pink.


 
Thanks Rosie!
It's really different than MK saffiano, thinner and softer.
I think it is closer to coach's saffiano, like the one they used for the mini tanners and the older city totes, you know the ones that were not lined and came in vermillion, cobalt, coral, camel, etc.


----------



## macde90

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?


Wow, what a beautiful bag.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!




Love love love   they are cute together.


----------



## macde90

elbgrl said:


> I love it TB, sorry it wasn't for you, but NEXT!  The color is gorgeous, but I prefer colors over neutral.  The lining is not a deal breaker for me, but I have no idea why Dooney chose to use this rather than the red cotton.
> 
> 
> Oh dear, that makes me sad.  i am a grandma who owns and loves Sophie, and I consider that a positive thing!


Don't be sad. I was just being silly.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Love love love   they are cute together.




Thanks TT!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!




OMG! They have the light gray saffiano??! I'm still loving it since I saw it on QVC. It's beautiful! I love the Violet wallet too  you had a good day GF


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I see a zip zip in my future, this satchel is really growing on me.  And I love it in white more than red! Wait. No, that's right!    (Maybe just as much as red.) This just may be the Summer I carry a white bag. (But I'd want saffiano, is that what this is?)  The wallet is so cute and would be great with the satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again!




RN, this bag in red saffiano is TDF! I don't know if you'd be able to walk away from it if you saw it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169




LOVE IT TB!!  The Multicolored Bags are super fun and I have a feeling you'll love wearing her this Spring/Summer.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> RN, this bag in red saffiano is TDF!* I don't know if you'd be able to walk away from it if you saw it. *



Mornin' TB!

I think you're right! When I was on qvc.com checking out colors I clicked on red and it held my attention for a very long time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169




I love her TB!  She will be a cute summer bag.  The white multi wristlet stayed on my "fence list" too long.  When I finally got off the fence ILD didn't have it anymore. After seeing your bag I checked again in case it was back but it's only in black.

I love the equestrian strap and leather on the sides of the bag.  It makes her cute and classy!  Is she a keeper?

Congrats!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169




Very nice!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169




Love her TB!  I have her cousin in the satchel.  Hope she's a keeper for you.


----------



## elbgrl

I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!




I love this bag I would like to get one soon.  Enjoy it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752



Hi Rosie!

She's beautiful!  What a great deal! I keep looking for deals like that on ebay.  

And you bought the white multi DB wristlet and phone wristlet!  I love them!  I should have gotten the wristlet when I had a chance.

Congrats on all your new beauties!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> She's beautiful!  What a great deal! I keep looking for deals like that on ebay.
> 
> And you bought the white multi DB wristlet and phone wristlet!  I love them!  I should have gotten the wristlet when I had a chance.
> 
> Congrats on all your new beauties!



Thanks RN!  Yes, I am so glad I got the wristlets!  I love the phone wristlet as a wallet, and this is my second one.  I also have it in the satchel.  I just love this print and the multi colored zipper.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Rosie!
> It's really different than MK saffiano, thinner and softer.
> I think it is closer to coach's saffiano, like the one they used for the mini tanners and the older city totes, you know the ones that were not lined and came in vermillion, cobalt, coral, camel, etc.



Thanks MaryBel.  I think this is one that I need to see in person, maybe at the end of the month when I go to PA, I plan to make a trip to the Reading outlet, can't wait!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks RN!  Yes, I am so glad I got the wristlets!  I love the phone wristlet as a wallet, and this is my second one.  I also have it in the satchel.  I just love this print and the multi colored zipper.
> 
> *Have a great weekend*!



Thanks! You too!


----------



## Neener1991

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169



We're twins!  Mine's nearly a month old and &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; it!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169


I love that strap. Really pretty.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752


I like your purple bag very pretty and the db logos too  great deal


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169


 
Love it! Congrats!
Makes me want one, but I have one of the older IT classic satchels in white with natural trim, so I should be good and just get that one out instead.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752


 
What an awesome find! One of my favorite Dooney styles. I remember when those were offered. It was a very nice deal at $65 and looks great with the multi color accessories! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks MaryBel.  I think this is one that I need to see in person, maybe at the end of the month when I go to PA, I plan to make a trip to the Reading outlet, can't wait!




I think you will like the saffiano but for the color you are considering, I think it would look way nicer in patent!


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love this bag I would like to get one soon.  Enjoy it.


 
Thanks, I hope you can get it soon!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the lavender satchel.  I remember when it was offered.  Yours looks great since you gave it some tender loving care.


----------



## elbgrl

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I like your purple bag very pretty and the db logos too  great deal





MaryBel said:


> What an awesome find! One of my favorite Dooney styles. I remember when those were offered. It was a very nice deal at $65 and looks great with the multi color accessories! Congrats!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the lavender satchel.  I remember when it was offered.  Yours looks great since you gave it some tender loving care.



Thanks everyone, I'm real pleased with her!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I think you will like the saffiano but for the color you are considering, I think it would look way nicer in patent!



Darn it, I know!  The pale pink patent zip zip sold out last night.  I was considering both the patent and saffiano, but couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752



I love it! The color is so pretty with the accessories.   Gosh you scored on that deal too!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I love her TB!  She will be a cute summer bag.  The white multi wristlet stayed on my "fence list" too long.  When I finally got off the fence ILD didn't have it anymore. After seeing your bag I checked again in case it was back but it's only in black.
> 
> I love the equestrian strap and leather on the sides of the bag.  It makes her cute and classy!  Is she a keeper?
> 
> Congrats!





CoffeeBean330 said:


> Very nice!





elbgrl said:


> Love her TB!  I have her cousin in the satchel.  Hope she's a keeper for you.





Neener1991 said:


> We're twins!  Mine's nearly a month old and &#9825;&#9825;&#9825; it!!!!





Trudysmom said:


> I love that strap. Really pretty.





MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!
> Makes me want one, but I have one of the older IT classic satchels in white with natural trim, so I should be good and just get that one out instead.



Thanks everyone!! I'm not sure about the size. It's kind of small with a really tight strap drop. I'm going to have to think about this a bit.  We are having a taste of 50 degrees today and oh man is it nice!! So nice that I had to take a trip to the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape. 

Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! The color is so pretty with the accessories.   Gosh you scored on that deal too!


Thanks TB.


Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197



Lovely bag!  It reminds me somewhat of Dillen Chelsea, the leather looks wonderful.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB.
> 
> 
> Lovely bag!  It reminds me somewhat of Dillen Chelsea, the leather looks wonderful.



Thanks Rosie


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197



Hi TB!
I saw Willa for the first time at Macy's this morning. She's looks much better IRL than she does on QVC.com! She is very classy! Congrats!

I'm also happy the weather is warming up there and you were able to enjoy it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> I saw Willa for the first time at Macy's this morning. She's looks much better IRL than she does on QVC.com! She is very classy! Congrats!
> 
> I'm also happy the weather is warming up there and you were able to enjoy it!




Thanks RN! I was surprised to see Willa there. I tried her in out of curiosity and bam! I carried her around the whole time while trying in other bags and I even out her back but In the end I left with her. They also had navy, black/tan, and bine. The bone was pretty too and I was I decided. I probably should have gotten the bone for the season, but the black won out. It was gorgeous out today.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I was surprised to see Willa there. I tried her in out of curiosity and bam! I carried her around the whole time while trying in other bags and I even out her back but In the end I left with her. They also had navy, black/tan, and bine. The bone was pretty too and I was I decided. I probably should have gotten the bone for the season, but the black won out. It was gorgeous out today.




I've been really liking Willa on QVC. She's at the outlets already? How much was she? Ugh. I'm starting to get that "itch." Lol. Was doing so well too. Lol. 
Love the bag and the black color looks gorgeous. You wear her well. As always.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197



Great looking bag.  The leather looks sumptuous and I love it in black.  Good choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I've been really liking Willa on QVC. She's at the outlets already? How much was she? Ugh. I'm starting to get that "itch." Lol. Was doing so well too. Lol.
> Love the bag and the black color looks gorgeous. You wear her well. As always.




Thanks B! Yup, they were in the new arrivals section. It was 40% off so with tax almost $200. I probably should have waited for a better dale, but I didn't want to miss out on the color. 

I almost got the flo twist strap hobo in natural. It was flawless and beautiful but it just wasn't giving me the wow like this black Willa was. 

Good for you for doing so well! 



Suzwhat said:


> Great looking bag.  The leather looks sumptuous and I love it in black.  Good choice!



Thanks Suz! I love this all black version. The bone was beautiful too, but after seeing what happened to my chevron tote, I'm so scared of light colored bags now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...

Miss Clayton in Chestnut! 

Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]


----------



## grace04

Beautiful Clayton - love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## HesitantShopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197



Classic look for sure!


----------



## HesitantShopper

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752



Fabulous color. Nice find.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549
> 
> View attachment 2920197



so beautiful and it goes so perfectly with your outfit!



elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752





Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169



loving the spring colors...reminds me it will be warm again...one day! 




MaryBel said:


> Did a quick stop at the Dooney outlet and got this cuties, not to go together but they even look cute together!
> 
> 
> Saffiano zip zip in light gray and Florentine phone wallet in violet!





Caledonia said:


> My new Dooneys-




these are gorgeous ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Well here is my "out of the box" purchase from ILD. This bag has my favorite equestrian strap. That's mainly why I got it and I thought it would be a cute summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 2919169



That looks like a fun bag! an equestrian strap? why are they called that? are they trying to mimic a halter?


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> I am carrying my newest EBay find, this lovely satchel in lavender.  She is an older QVC model and I've wanted her for a long time.  I don't think she is available in this color anymore, and she is smooth leather, not pebbled like the current Q bags are.  She was a steal at $65 , I gave her lining a good bath with blue Dawn, and conditioned her outside.  Also, my newest ILD scores in the multi DB 75 Wristlet and phone wristlet, which I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2919752




Love the bag!  And the Multicolored pieces look amazing with it!


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> That looks like a fun bag! an equestrian strap? why are they called that? are they trying to mimic a halter?




Thanks HS! I think it's supposed to be mimicking something from the horses tack. Maybe the strap that you tighten to hold the saddle on.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I absolutely LOVE Claytons...seeing all of your beautiful Claytons is what got me hooked. Can't believe how many times I walked past Clayton's without giving them a second glance, so glad you posted all of your mod shots, this is one of my fave bags [esp crimson] and most def my fave Flo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so beautiful and it goes so perfectly with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the spring colors...reminds me it will be warm again...one day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are gorgeous ladies!




Thanks IM!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Classic look for sure!




Thanks HS!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197




Very classy TB!  I love she has the silver hardware.  That's the one thing I love with Dooney's Black Bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Very classy TB!  I love she has the silver hard wear. That's the one thing I love with Dooney's Black Bags.




Thanks T! Actually she has the shiny gold tone hardware. It's not that really yellow looking gold which is what I love about Dooney's hardware.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! Actually she has the shiny gold tone hardware. It's not that really yellow looking gold which is what I love about Dooney's hardware.




REALLY!!!  LOL!!  On my phone it looked Silver. But YES!  I love Dooney's really really shiny pale gold hardware.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful Clayton Pcan!  She's so rich in color and the luster she has just amazing.




Thanks TT!! She wasn't high on my list but I had to get something. [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197


 
OMG, love your Willa Satchel.  Congrats!
I didn't even check if my outlet had it, kind of went straight for the zip zip. Need to pay more attention next time. what other colors they had?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks B! Yup, they were in the new arrivals section. It was 40% off so with tax almost $200. I probably should have waited for a better dale, but I didn't want to miss out on the color.
> 
> I almost got the flo twist strap hobo in natural. It was flawless and beautiful but it just wasn't giving me the wow like this black Willa was.
> 
> Good for you for doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Suz! I love this all black version. The bone was beautiful too, but* after seeing what happened to my chevron tote, I'm so scared of light colored bags now*!


 
TB, What happened to your chevron tote?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, love your Willa Satchel.  Congrats!
> I didn't even check if my outlet had it, kind of went straight for the zip zip. Need to pay more attention next time. what other colors they had?




Thanks MaryBel! I am really loving this simple clean looking bag. They had black with the tan trim, navy, and bone. I really loved the bone too and I had a tough time deciding which one I liked better. However I just loved this all black version with the gold hardware. In hindsight I probably should have gone with the bone for the spring and summer and I already have an all black zip zip satchel. I asked if they had anymore colors in the back but she said no. These are new arrivals and they just got them. Oh and they had a gray Saffiano zip zip satchel too. I almost got that instead but in the end I was just feeling this Willa more. The silhouette looked better on me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> TB, What happened to your chevron tote?




It has black color transfer from the black nylon storage container I was storing it in from IKEA. My fault I guess. I never thought it would happen just sitting on top of my armoire. I posted a picture in the color transfer tips thread. I'm working on a solution. I'll update tomorrow on the progress.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks B! Yup, they were in the new arrivals section. It was 40% off so with tax almost $200. I probably should have waited for a better dale, but I didn't want to miss out on the color.
> 
> I almost got the flo twist strap hobo in natural. It was flawless and beautiful but it just wasn't giving me the wow like this black Willa was.
> 
> Good for you for doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Suz! I love this all black version. The bone was beautiful too, but after seeing what happened to my chevron tote, I'm so scared of light colored bags now!




Ouch! It was still about 200? But I'm really digging this style. Ugh. Let the plotting begin! Lol. But you made the right call. No way you should've left this one behind.


----------



## Twoboyz

Yup, ouch. I'm going to be selling some bags again soon so I can justify it. Thanks!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, ouch. I'm going to be selling some bags again soon so I can justify it. Thanks!




Ha! Good idea. Maybe I should actually and finally part with some of mine. I have yet to sell a single one. I can't even part with the ones I never carry. Lol. But I better get to it. How else will I be able to feed this never-satisfied craving? Lol.


----------



## Neener1991

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, ouch. I'm going to be selling some bags again soon so I can justify it. Thanks!



Where and which ones???


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  you are the Clayton queen. 

  Your newest is lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> Where and which ones???




I'll probably sell on eBay. I'm not sore yet.  On the fence about which ones I want to part with. Even though I rarely carry them it's so hard to part with them.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It has black color transfer from the black nylon storage container I was storing it in from IKEA. My fault I guess. I never thought it would happen just sitting on top of my armoire. I posted a picture in the color transfer tips thread. I'm working on a solution. I'll update tomorrow on the progress.


 
OMG, I just saw the pics! This is unbelievable! I agree with contacting IKEA.
I hope your solution works!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Well the beautiful weather and my good mood took me to the outlet today.   The bag I fell in love with surprised me today. There is just something so classy about an all black bag and I love the east west shape.
> 
> Willa Zip Satchel in all black/black pebbled leather. I just love how it looks on.
> 
> View attachment 2920195
> 
> View attachment 2920197



I love your Willa Zip Satchel!! Like yourself I love a black bag!!!


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to 2 outlets today and very, very surprisingly I didn't find much that I wanted that  qualified for the Florentine sale (extra $25 off), however, I did walk out with this...
> 
> Miss Clayton in Chestnut!
> 
> Though this color was not at the top of my list, I don't have this shade of brown in my collection, so I thought this was the perfect opportunity and in my book, ya can't go wrong with a Clayton in any color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920549


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks HS! I think it's supposed to be mimicking something from the horses tack. Maybe the strap that you tighten to hold the saddle on.



YW! i went and looked yes, it's mimicking a halter, a leather style.. i mainly use quick release nylon these days, it's not a girth those are much larger not as refined.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, I just saw the pics! This is unbelievable! I agree with contacting IKEA.
> I hope your solution works!




Thanks MaryBel. I'll report when I get home today in how it looks. It seems to be working so far.


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> YW! i went and looked yes, it's mimicking a halter, a leather style.. i mainly use quick release nylon these days, it's not a girth those are much larger not as refined.




Thanks HS. I thought it was one of those two.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I love your Willa Zip Satchel!! Like yourself I love a black bag!!!




Thanks a2j!


----------



## Allieandalf

They're here, they're here, they're finally here!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> They're here, they're here, they're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923875




Stunning pair! The leather looks so smooth and perfect. Congrats


----------



## Allieandalf

In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?


----------



## Allieandalf

Thanks TB!  I finally did a video.  It's uploading but it's 10 minutes and 16 seconds so I don't know if will completely download.  Guess we'll see!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923876




Well they are both beautiful, but I'm partial to the small. I like how it holds its shape better and it's not as big and heavy. The size works for me. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks TB!  I finally did a video.  It's uploading but it's 10 minutes and 16 seconds so I don't know if will completely download.  Guess we'll see!




Oh cool, I have to go watch!!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Well they are both beautiful, but I'm partial to the small. I like how it holds its shape better and it's not as big and heavy. The size works for me. Which do you prefer?




I like them both for different reasons.  I'm not sure yet as to which one will work better.  I'll try putting my things in the small one and go from there.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923876







Allieandalf said:


> Thanks TB!  I finally did a video.  It's uploading but it's 10 minutes and 16 seconds so I don't know if will completely download.  Guess we'll see!




I love her. I can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow. I've never seen the two IRL, but I prefer the look of the small. It just seems right size wise. I hope the video works!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Oh cool, I have to go watch!!




It uploaded!


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I love her. I can't wait for mine to arrive tomorrow. I've never seen the two IRL, but I prefer the look of the small. It just seems right size wise. I hope the video works!




The video uploaded!  I'm D&B Girl on YouTube in case u wanted to see it.  So excited for u to get yours tomorrow.  Please post pics.  I'd love to see it.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> The video uploaded!  I'm D&B Girl on YouTube in case u wanted to see it.  So excited for u to get yours tomorrow.  Please post pics.  I'd love to see it.




I'm watching right now! I love unboxings. I'll definitely post pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> The video uploaded!  I'm D&B Girl on YouTube in case u wanted to see it.  So excited for u to get yours tomorrow.  Please post pics.  I'd love to see it.




Hi D&B Girl!! I'm so excited you posted a video.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Question for all of you. Do you think I should buy the apple garde for my Dooneys?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> The video uploaded!  I'm D&B Girl on YouTube in case u wanted to see it.  So excited for u to get yours tomorrow.  Please post pics.  I'd love to see it.



Hi A!

That was a great first video!  You seemed very relaxed.  I loved how you gave details about the leather, and size comparison of your two Flo bags.

Looking forward to watching more videos!


----------



## Allieandalf

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great first video!  You seemed very relaxed.  I loved how you gave details about the leather, and size comparison of your two Flo bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to watching more videos!




Thanks RN!  Glad u liked it.  I was actually very nervous.  Not sure when I'll do another due to the fact the hubby or kids are always around.  Can't have my hubby knowing about this.  It would just give him another reason to tease me, lol.


----------



## all2joy

Allieandalf said:


> They're here, they're here, they're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923875


Oh my that color rocks! They are Beautiful!
Is this the color wine?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great first video!  You seemed very relaxed.  I loved how you gave details about the leather, and size comparison of your two Flo bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to watching more videos!




I can't find it[emoji20]... I searched D&B Girl. Is that  it??


----------



## Allieandalf

all2joy said:


> Oh my that color rocks! They are Beautiful!
> 
> Is this the color wine?




Thanks!  Yes, its called Crimson. I've also heard it being described as an oxblood color.  It's definitely to die for!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can't find it[emoji20]... I searched D&B Girl. Is that  it??



Hi PTB!

It's D&B Girl, but I also had to put Dooney after the name to find it for some reason. Hope the links works.  When her video is over one of the suggested videos is yours. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqQOW8raku8


----------



## all2joy

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks!  Yes, its called Crimson. I've also heard it being described as an oxblood color.  It's definitely to die for!



Thanks for responding, Oxblood is the color Coach had this Winter and I fell in love with, that satchel sold out quickly. I will have to see what's available in that color. 
She will look good on your arm!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> It's D&B Girl, but I also had to put Dooney after the name to find it for some reason. Hope the links works.  When her video is over one of the suggested videos is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqQOW8raku8




FOUND IT!!!! [emoji2][emoji2]. It was going to drive me crazy if I didn't. Lol. Sad, I know. Thank you!!! 

Grrr... I have a video uploading and it's slowing my computer down from watching.  Grrr... Thanks again.


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> I can't find it[emoji20]... I searched D&B Girl. Is that  it??




Yes, it's D&B Girl.  If I don't come up in search box, look for me in the comments of the last look book you posted on your account.  I commented on it saying how well you displayed the bags .  Hopefully you can find it that way.[emoji3]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Yes, it's D&B Girl.  If I don't come up in search box, look for me in the comments of the last look book you posted on your account.  I commented on it saying how well you displayed the bags .  Hopefully you can find it that way.[emoji3]




Thank you!!! I found it! [emoji2] perfect... Thanks for watching the video and glad you enjoyed. [emoji1][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> FOUND IT!!!! [emoji2][emoji2]. It was going to drive me crazy if I didn't. Lol. Sad, I know. Thank you!!!
> 
> Grrr... I have a video uploading and it's slowing my computer down from watching.  Grrr... Thanks again.




Good!  It's very amateurish but hopefully I'll get better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Good!  It's very amateurish but hopefully I'll get better.




Oh... I loved it!!! I think you did an awesome job. I didn't realize this was you... You always comment on my videos, so I was excited with I typed in your name and saw your picture. [emoji2][emoji2].


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks RN!  Glad u liked it.  I was actually very nervous.  Not sure when I'll do another due to the fact the hubby or kids are always around.  Can't have my hubby knowing about this.  It would just give him another reason to tease me, lol.



You didn't seem nervous!  I know what you mean about your hubby finding out and teasing you. Mine would do the same thing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> FOUND IT!!!! [emoji2][emoji2]. It was going to drive me crazy if I didn't. Lol. Sad, I know. Thank you!!!
> 
> Grrr... I have a video uploading and it's slowing my computer down from watching.  Grrr... Thanks again.



You're welcome!

I don't think it's sad at all, that's just how we are about handbags and handbag videos!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Question for all of you. Do you think I should buy the apple garde for my Dooneys?




The Apple garde is what a lot of us use. It's pretty safe in terms of application. It will darken the bag initially but then quickly dries back to its natural color. Dooney says their bags don't need any treatments, but if you'd feel better with more protection then it's probably one of the safer ways to go. Many don't like to put anything on their bags, it's really a personal choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> It uploaded!




I loved it Allie! You were great and those bags are so beautiful! I hope hubby gives you a chance to record some more. I'm can't wait to hear which one you decide to keep.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> The Apple garde is what a lot of us use. It's pretty safe in terms of application. It will darken the bag initially but then quickly dries back to its natural color. Dooney says their bags don't need any treatments, but if you'd feel better with more protection then it's probably one of the safer ways to go. Many don't like to put anything on their bags, it's really a personal choice.




Thanks TB! I suppose I'll see how it goes once she arrives. I have noticed discoloration on my hobo from the rain, but it might be fixed by an all over condition.


----------



## eesha

Allieandalf said:


> In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923876


Hi there,  I actually have both of these crimson bags too!  They are gorgeous!  I'm still trying to decide which I like better.  The large is great because of the roominess, but the small defiitely holds its shape better.  I wish the small had a larger opening, but I rearranged some things so what I need is easier to get out.  Have you decided which one you like better yet?


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thanks TB! I suppose I'll see how it goes once she arrives. I have noticed discoloration on my hobo from the rain, but it might be fixed by an all over condition.




Your welcome  let's hope it evens it out for you.


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... I loved it!!! I think you did an awesome job. I didn't realize this was you... You always comment on my videos, so I was excited with I typed in your name and saw your picture. [emoji2][emoji2].




Thank you pecan!  No one knew that allieandalf & D&B Girl are both me up until now and only one person knows my real name.  You just can't be too careful in today's world.  I am very camera shy and dont even like having pics taken of me, but hope to overcome that fear.  I know you've been making videos for a while now but you are such a natural.  Hoping I can get to that point someday.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I loved it Allie! You were great and those bags are so beautiful! I hope hubby gives you a chance to record some more. I'm can't wait to hear which one you decide to keep.




Thanks!  It was a very big deal for me to do a video.  I've just always been a wall flower type of person, lol.  I'm thinking maybe a handbag collection video may be next. [emoji1]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful new crimson satchel Allie.  I love the look of the small and the large satchels,  but the large are too big and heavy for me to use comfortably.  Some people have both in their wardrobes.  I have the small and the mini satchels,  but in different colors. (OK,  I'll admit that some colors are pretty close... plum, Bordeaux, crimson; navy, teal).   I also have some duplicates in the same color in the Florentine Bristol and the Florentine satchels.  BTW,  my crimson Florentine is a much darker color than yours.   I like your color better.


----------



## Allieandalf

eesha said:


> Hi there,  I actually have both of these crimson bags too!  They are gorgeous!  I'm still trying to decide which I like better.  The large is great because of the roominess, but the small defiitely holds its shape better.  I wish the small had a larger opening, but I rearranged some things so what I need is easier to get out.  Have you decided which one you like better yet?




Hi!  I'm so glad I'm not the only only one with both!  The thing is, I am a big bag girl but there is just something about this satchel in large.  IDK, I can't put my finger on it.  It almost seems like it's too big but at the same time I love it.  I haven't decided which one I'll keep.  I can't carry the small one yet due to all the rain we are getting.  I plan on trying it out this weekend when the weather clears up.


----------



## eesha

Allieandalf said:


> Hi!  I'm so glad I'm not the only only one with both!  The thing is, I am a big bag girl but there is just something about this satchel in large.  IDK, I can't put my finger on it.  It almost seems like it's too big but at the same time I love it.  I haven't decided which one I'll keep.  I can't carry the small one yet due to all the rain we are getting.  I plan on trying it out this weekend when the weather clears up.


I know exactly what you mean.  I love the large and the roominess, but it is almost like carrying a piece of luggage around.  Let me know what you decide to do.  And your video was great by the way - you didn't seem the least bit nervous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks!  It was a very big deal for me to do a video.  I've just always been a wall flower type of person, lol.  I'm thinking maybe a handbag collection video may be next. [emoji1]




We are more alike than you know.  I almost made my youtube name Winking Wallflower. Hubby makes fun of me because I unconsciously wink a lot because I have dry eyes. I still get nervous before every video. Then I realize it's not live. If I don't like it I can just not post it and start all over again. lol! I guess it's just Nerves from being in front of a camera since all through the years I've always been behind it.


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> They're here, they're here, they're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923875


 
They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Allieandalf said:


> They're here, they're here, they're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923875


 Beautiful set! Congrats!


----------



## joce01

YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.


----------



## Trudysmom

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.


A beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.




Yay!! You started out with a stunner. I hope you enjoy carrying this beauty


----------



## Trudysmom

Allieandalf said:


> They're here, they're here, they're finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923875


A beautiful bag and wallet! Love the satchel! Is that the small size. Should be called medium, it is so large. I have two and love them.


----------



## joce01

Thank you! She's beautiful, and she's perfect the leather is so soft and I didn't find any scratches on her!

Edit: Actually scratch that (sorry about that pun haha) I did find 2 baby scratches, on the front bottom pocket and one on the back, but they're very small, I almost didn't notice it until I had to take out the stuffing from the front pockets that I missed.


----------



## Trudysmom

Allieandalf said:


> In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923876


I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.


----------



## eesha

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.


Beautiful bag.  Congratulations.  I'm sure you will love carrying her and showing her off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.




Beautiful! Congrats on your first Flo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.


 
You picked a gorgeous style/color for your first flo! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> The video uploaded!  I'm D&B Girl on YouTube in case u wanted to see it.  So excited for u to get yours tomorrow.  Please post pics.  I'd love to see it.


 
You did an awesome job! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.


 Beautiful color! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.


 Lovely red!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.




Oh yay and congrats!!! She's beautiful.. I have the same bag. You're gonna love her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations *Joce*.   I love the Clayton and it's stunning in that color.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay and congrats!!! She's beautiful.. I have the same bag. You're gonna love her.







lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations *Joce*.   I love the Clayton and it's stunning in that color.




Thanks everyone. I love her so much. It rained for a bit when I was at home and i had to change her out for 30 mins because she's my precious baby haha


----------



## immigratty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.



my absolute fave Flo of all time!



Trudysmom said:


> I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.





Allieandalf said:


> In comparison to my large one.  I need opinions.  What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923876



nice


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> We are more alike than you know.  I almost made my youtube name Winking Wallflower. Hubby makes fun of me because I unconsciously wink a lot because I have dry eyes. I still get nervous before every video. Then I realize it's not live. If I don't like it I can just not post it and start all over again. lol! I guess it's just Nerves from being in front of a camera since all through the years I've always been behind it.




My thoughts exactly.  I figured if I wasn't satisfied with it I just wouldn't post it.  Not that I've ever tried, but I never would have made it as an actress, lol.


----------



## Allieandalf

MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous! Congrats!







IdreamofDooney said:


> Beautiful set! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Allieandalf

Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful bag and wallet! Love the satchel! Is that the small size. Should be called medium, it is so large. I have two and love them.




Thank you!  Yes, it is the small size.  Haven't gotten to try it out yet due to all the rain but I plan on breaking that baby in this weekend!


----------



## Allieandalf

Trudysmom said:


> I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.




Beautiful!  I plan on having the red someday too.


----------



## Allieandalf

MaryBel said:


> You did an awesome job! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Allieandalf

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2924495
> 
> YAY. My first florentine. I'm excited.




Another gorgeous Crimson!  I can't get enough of this color.  Congrats!


----------



## joce01

Allieandalf said:


> Another gorgeous Crimson!  I can't get enough of this color.  Congrats!




I can't get enough of it either. I watched your unboxing video and you made me want the small flo even more so I did it on easy pay lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Allieandalf said:


> Hi!  I'm so glad I'm not the only only one with both!  The thing is, I am a big bag girl but there is just something about this satchel in large.  IDK, I can't put my finger on it.  It almost seems like it's too big but at the same time I love it.  I haven't decided which one I'll keep.  I can't carry the small one yet due to all the rain we are getting.  I plan on trying it out this weekend when the weather clears up.




I get what you mean. I'm always torn between the battle of small and regular-sized Flo satchels all the time. But I have a weird obsession and love over the regular/large. Lol. I love the way it can get a mushier look over time. I can really fill it, if I have to. I like the look of the small, but there's no "love," if that makes sense. Lol. But like I said, I have both sizes, like and wear them, but the regular/large satchel gets my heart going. Lol. Hard to choose. I know. Both are beauties!


----------



## all2joy

Trudysmom said:


> I love the "small" size in the satchel.. They look pretty and hold the shape. I am tall but I still like bags that are not too large.


I am loving that red and she looks good on you!


----------



## all2joy

My look:


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660


 Gorgeous!  What a beautiful pick CoffeeBean


I'm seeing a lot of crimson here!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

IdreamofDooney said:


> Gorgeous!  What a beautiful pick CoffeeBean
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of crimson here!


Thank you! I was torn between crimson and ocean. I wear a lot of blues, so ocean would have made sense. But crimson is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660




So gorgeous!! I'm so glad your wait is over and you are happy with her.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous!! I'm so glad your wait is over and you are happy with her.


Thank you so much! I've been having slight buyers remorse since I purchased her, but now she's here and I'm in love. Everything is even better than I hoped for. I can't wait for her to soften and "smile".


----------



## Glitter_pixie

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.



Congrats! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660


Your new satchel is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thank you! I was torn between crimson and ocean. I wear a lot of blues, so ocean would have made sense. But crimson is such a gorgeous color.


 You couldn't have gone wrong with neither. I think you'll find crimson will work as well as ocean . I also have a small satchel in crimson and I wear a lot of blue too


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Glitter_pixie said:


> Congrats! I'm happy for you.







Trudysmom said:


> Your new satchel is gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks! I can't wait to show her off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> My look:



Looks beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660



  She's beautiful!  I'm so happy she's perfect for you!  She was worth the wait!

Enjoy!


----------



## all2joy

RuedeNesle said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I'm so happy she's perfect for you!  She was worth the wait!
> 
> Enjoy!


Yes, she and her sister in black was worth the wait! Thanks again!


----------



## MaryBel

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Thank you so much! I've been having slight buyers remorse since I purchased her, but now she's here and I'm in love. Everything is even better than I hoped for. I can't wait for her to soften and "smile".




These bags have a way of comforting and reassuring us


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Thank you everyone! I'm so happy with how perfect she is!


----------



## eesha

Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## middie girl

Your crimson is gorgeous!! I love that color. I have the crimson medium pocket satchel!


----------



## Allieandalf

joce01 said:


> I can't get enough of it either. I watched your unboxing video and you made me want the small flo even more so I did it on easy pay lol.




Yay!  Post pics when it arrives.  I never get tired of seeing everyone's bags.


----------



## Allieandalf

all2joy said:


> My look:




Drool, lol.  Another one added to my wish list. [emoji6]


----------



## Allieandalf

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ladies. She's finally here. She was worth the wait! Miss Flo in Crimson. She's all pebbly, which is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925659
> View attachment 2925660




Yes!  It's beautiful.  So happy your thrilled with her.  I can't wait to use start using mine.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Allieandalf said:


> Yes!  It's beautiful.  So happy your thrilled with her.  I can't wait to use start using mine.




I took her to work but that's it. I can't wait to really show her off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]


Anywho... Here she is!!! 

With flash



Natural lighting


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656




Oh gosh! Gorgeous especially in natural light. But if it's not love then...next! 
That logo lock has me obsessing and now you too? Now I have he white TSV in my cart. I'm in trouble. Are you watching?


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656




gorgeous pic!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

That caller sounds like the lady that asked Lisa R. To let Sue do more talking. [emoji15]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh! Gorgeous especially in natural light. But if it's not love then...next!
> That logo lock has me obsessing and now you too? Now I have he white TSV in my cart. I'm in trouble. Are you watching?




Oh my!!! Totally forgot about the show. I'm watching now.  I think I'm ordering the White LL and see. BUT, I'm loving the TSV shape but not crazy about the patent or the untreated Vachetta. Are you pushing the button on the TSV??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!! Totally forgot about the show. I'm watching now.  I think I'm ordering the White LL and see. BUT, I'm loving the TSV shape but not crazy about the patent or the untreated Vachetta. Are you pushing the button on the TSV??




I'm not sure. I think I want to watch more of the show. I love the white with the Vachetta. I also like the white logo lock.  I hate these decisions.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That caller sounds like the lady that asked Lisa R. To let Sue do more talking. [emoji15]




Haha that was so funny but uncomfortable at the same time!


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656


Nic, she looks so Pretty! I like that shade of white.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656



Is there a bag in these pics?  All I see is the beautiful scenery!  

She's pretty, but if you're not feeling the love, maybe it's because you'd prefer an all white bag, or a white bag with a different color strap and trim, not Sierra.

Let us know if she's a keeper!  Love the pics!


----------



## HesitantShopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656



Looks lovely to me BUT this isn't my purse so if the love isn't there, it isn't there. May i say what a gorgeous background!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think white bags can be tricky.  It's a matter of the shape of the bag, the leather, and the trim.  Some just grab you and some don't.  I love the white Dillen Chelsea with black trim and the Dillen white medium pocket satchel with black trim.   I think they are sharp looking.   But the white Dillen pocket satchel with black trim leaves me cold.  I don't think it has enough black or maybe those little black zipper pulls bother me.  I don't know.
The LL is a totally different bag than the Willa.  I think both are great bags,  but the LL looks lush and high end and the Willa looks functional.  I'd probably buy the Willa,  because it's more my style, but I much prefer the LL.  Since I prefer double handle bags, the LL isn't on my list.  But I think the LL is a much sharper and younger looking style.
If you don't love the Willa,  return it and buy something else.   You have so many stunning handbags,  you don't need to add one you won't want to wear.


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656




I think it's beautiful, the bag and the scenery!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Is there a bag in these pics?  All I see is the beautiful scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretty, but if you're not feeling the love, maybe it's because you'd prefer an all white bag, or a white bag with a different color strap and trim, not Sierra.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if she's a keeper!  Love the pics!




Lol... I know right??? 

Yeah, I'll carry her a couple of times for short outings and see how I'm feeling her. I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> I think it's beautiful, the bag and the scenery!




Thanks girlfriend. I thought it would be the perfect backdrop. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think white bags can be tricky.  It's a matter of the shape of the bag, the leather, and the trim.  Some just grab you and some don't.  I love the white Dillen Chelsea with black trim and the Dillen white medium pocket satchel with black trim.   I think they are sharp looking.   But the white Dillen pocket satchel with black trim leaves me cold.  I don't think it has enough black or maybe those little black zipper pulls bother me.  I don't know.
> The LL is a totally different bag than the Willa.  I think both are great bags,  but the LL looks lush and high end and the Willa looks functional.  I'd probably buy the Willa,  because it's more my style, but I much prefer the LL.  Since I prefer double handle bags, the LL isn't on my list.  But I think the LL is a much sharper and younger looking style.
> If you don't love the Willa,  return it and buy something else.   You have so many stunning handbags,  you don't need to add one you won't want to wear.




Loooove your take LJ!!! I'm thinking the LL is a true stark white and that scares me. I may just order and see. And yes, they are two totally different bags. I have a love/hate relationship with the LL but for some reason I want more of them. Lol. I'm also not a hobo girl but it fits so comfortable on the shoulder, that's why I'm torn. Then, I absolutely love the Claremont collection, and they have a nice Satchel and Tote. Sighing!!! Thanks again for your take.


----------



## elbgrl

Love your new bag Pcan!  Here is my favorite white bag, but I love a hobo and I love dillen leather.  I think these are on sale at ILD.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Love your new bag Pcan!  Here is my favorite white bag, but I love a hobo and I love dillen leather.  I think these are on sale at ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928107




Thanks girlfriend. Love that hobo and the contrast. It tones it down a little. Beautiful.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Love your new bag Pcan!  Here is my favorite white bag, but I love a hobo and I love dillen leather.  I think these are on sale at ILD.
> 
> View attachment 2928107



Hi Rosie!

I can see why she's your favorite white bag! She's beautiful! I was tempted by the dillen satchel version.  I agree with what LJ said about the style and the trim making a difference.

Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend. Love that hobo and the contrast. It tones it down a little. Beautiful.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I can see why she's your favorite white bag! She's beautiful! I was tempted by the dillen satchel version.  I agree with what LJ said about the style and the trim making a difference.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you ladies.  I love a white bag but I just brought her out from "winter hibernation".  Dillen leather is the best imo.  

Watching my first Dooney show right now, anxious to see the TSV!  Ya'll have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Love your new bag Pcan!  Here is my favorite white bag, but I love a hobo and I love dillen leather.  I think these are on sale at ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928107




Nice Rosie! This bag in sand was my first Dooney.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656



GF, she is gorgeous but I agree, the background is even better.
Now, if she's not love, send her back. I'm sure there will be lots of gorgeous white bags to pick from.
Or you could order the Logo lock and compare both.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GF, she is gorgeous but I agree, the background is even better.
> 
> Now, if she's not love, send her back. I'm sure there will be lots of gorgeous white bags to pick from.
> 
> Or you could order the Logo lock and compare both.




Thanks GF!! Yes, I'm
Very close to ordering the logo lock. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:


----------



## CoffeeBean330

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:




That is so gorgeous. I absolutely love plaid.


----------



## MaryBel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:


 
Hey, let's hope neither stick nor LT hear about this...they don't have too much tolerance for breaking the ban...or is that only for coach? I think I might be joining that club soon, but I'm weak and afraid of stick  but the eye candy is good, and so are the donuts!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

CoffeeBean330 said:


> That is so gorgeous. I absolutely love plaid.



Thank you! I love the Highland Kenzie line; I wish I could find more at my outlet. I'm kicking myself for not also getting the red patent Kenzie crossbody when I got the black.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

MaryBel said:


> Hey, let's hope neither stick nor LT hear about this...they don't have too much tolerance for breaking the ban...or is that only for coach? I think I might be joining that club soon, but I'm weak and afraid of stick  but the eye candy is good, and so are the donuts!



Unoh; I was hoping no one from Coach ban island would notice one little post about a Dooney clutch. :shame:


----------



## Twoboyz

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:




That's really pretty! The two will play together nicely


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Twoboyz said:


> That's really pretty! The two will play together nicely



Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:


That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Love your new bag Pcan!  Here is my favorite white bag, but I love a hobo and I love dillen leather.  I think these are on sale at ILD.
> 
> View attachment 2928107


Great bag, I like  the strap. I love Dillen also.


----------



## MaryBel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Unoh; I was hoping no one from Coach ban island would notice one little post about a Dooney clutch. :shame:





No worries, I'm not officially on the coach ban island yet so stick won't hear it from me!


----------



## MaryBel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I love the Highland Kenzie line; I wish I could find more at my outlet. I'm kicking myself for not also getting the red patent Kenzie crossbody when I got the black.


 
Did you check IloveDooney? They had the black and the red one.
I ordered the black one a few weeks ago.


----------



## MKB0925

Yesterday I got a Chevron Bailey tote and wristlet / wallet at the outlet. My 2nd Dooney and I love it! Perfect size for me!


----------



## Twoboyz

MKB0925 said:


> Yesterday I got a Chevron Bailey tote and wristlet / wallet at the outlet. My 2nd Dooney and I love it! Perfect size for me!




OMG! So cute! I love this big chevron pattern. How perfect this is for summer. I'm excited they are at the outlet. Congrats on your new purchases and your growing collection.


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> Yesterday I got a Chevron Bailey tote and wristlet / wallet at the outlet. My 2nd Dooney and I love it! Perfect size for me!




What a gorgeous set! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Yesterday I got a Chevron Bailey tote and wristlet / wallet at the outlet. My 2nd Dooney and I love it! Perfect size for me!



Hi M!

Isn't it great when you find the perfect size, beautiful bag and a wallet to match?   

Congrats on your 2nd (and 3rd) Dooney items!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I love my black patent Kenzie crossbody so much that I got her a clutch friend:



  I love RED and I love Patent!

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I went to TJ Maxx looking for a black bag but really I didn't need one and come out with this D&B Windsor Shopper bag for $39.99! They had quite a lot of colorful bags on display, especially Dooney and the lowest I had seen was 39.99 but the highest was probably $245/250ish. I am in love with this, though!  I own quite a few vintage Dooneys (AWL) and two bags that are from the 2000s so this is a more updated, modern Dooney for me.


----------



## Vicmarie

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx looking for a black bag but really I didn't need one and come out with this D&B Windsor Shopper bag for $39.99! They had quite a lot of colorful bags on display, especially Dooney and the lowest I had seen was 39.99 but the highest was probably $245/250ish. I am in love with this, though!  I own quite a few vintage Dooneys (AWL) and two bags that are from the 2000s so this is a more updated, modern Dooney for me.




Very cute ! What a great find !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656




TB...after carrying Miss Willa, I realized that her looks are deceiving. She's a really large bag and it surprises me that you are ok with her. [emoji2]. Seems like you would say she's large but you have several Chelsea's so that makes sense. She carries more like a tote... I love it.  That just crossed my mind while carrying her today. [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## MKB0925

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx looking for a black bag but really I didn't need one and come out with this D&B Windsor Shopper bag for $39.99! They had quite a lot of colorful bags on display, especially Dooney and the lowest I had seen was 39.99 but the highest was probably $245/250ish. I am in love with this, though!  I own quite a few vintage Dooneys (AWL) and two bags that are from the 2000s so this is a more updated, modern Dooney for me.



So pretty! Love red patent!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Vicmarie said:


> Very cute ! What a great find !


It's grown on me more that I look at it but it's special!


----------



## tristaeliseh

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty! Love red patent!


It's quite special! I even love the straps with the edges painted gold and see through but not see through at the same time.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx looking for a black bag but really I didn't need one and come out with this D&B Windsor Shopper bag for $39.99! They had quite a lot of colorful bags on display, especially Dooney and the lowest I had seen was 39.99 but the highest was probably $245/250ish. I am in love with this, though!  I own quite a few vintage Dooneys (AWL) and two bags that are from the 2000s so this is a more updated, modern Dooney for me.




That's really cute Trista! Congrats on finding this one! What a great deal too!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB...after carrying Miss Willa, I realized that her looks are deceiving. She's a really large bag and it surprises me that you are ok with her. [emoji2]. Seems like you would say she's large but you have several Chelsea's so that makes sense. She carries more like a tote... I love it.  That just crossed my mind while carrying her today. [emoji16][emoji16].




Pcan, you know me too well. I struggled with that part actually. As I went to the outlet that day I said it's time to stop getting these larger bags because they just don't work For my lifestyle....and what do I go home with?  Lol. Willa is a little larger than I like, but when I held her in the crook of my arm it just looked perfect. The size just worked, so I had to make an exception.  I keep the snaps snapped so I think that makes it appear a little more compact which helps. To me this is one of those chameleon bags that one minute I look at and it looks bit, but then I look and it doesn't. I know...weird. It's like the samba belted shopper. I think I just like this shape in me, rectangular, structured and more east west. Willa is definitely a keeper for me!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, you know me too well. I struggled with that part actually. As I went to the outlet that day I said it's time to stop getting these larger bags because they just don't work For my lifestyle....and what do I go home with?  Lol. Willa is a little larger than I like, but when I held her in the crook of my arm it just looked perfect. The size just worked, so I had to make an exception.  I keep the snaps snapped so I think that makes it appear a little more compact which helps. To me this is one of those chameleon bags that one minute I look at and it looks bit, but then I look and it doesn't. I know...weird. It's like the samba belted shopper. I think I just like this shape in me, rectangular, structured and more east west. Willa is definitely a keeper for me!




Lol... I KNEW IT!! 

She's actually larger inside than my Clayton's and Shelby. She swallows my Purses-to-Go bag organizer and it's jumbo sized. But I know where you are coming from. When I snap her, I feel she's too small. [emoji16]. She's large but perfect for me when she's not snapped. I even pinch the sides to make it look more like a tote. Weird, yup I know. I think I'm getting the black/black like yours. I need an all black bag and I think this would be perfect. It was between this and the black LL and of course the Clayton but it looks a bit harsh to me.  I absolutely love the Willa. So carefree!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I KNEW IT!!
> 
> She's actually larger inside than my Clayton's and Shelby. She swallows my Purses-to-Go bag organizer and it's jumbo sized. But I know where you are coming from. When I snap her, I feel she's too small. [emoji16]. She's large but perfect for me when she's not snapped. I even pinch the sides to make it look more like a tote. Weird, yup I know. I think I'm getting the black/black like yours. I need an all black bag and I think this would be perfect. It was between this and the black LL and of course the Clayton but it looks a bit harsh to me.  I absolutely love the Willa. So carefree!




I think you will love the black/black. It's very chic and clean looking. I just love it. Since a structured satchel is more your style (Clayton) then this might work better than the logo lock. I love the carefree aspect of this bag. There is something to be said about not having to check the weather forecast and your outfit to see if it matches before you go


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> That's really cute Trista! Congrats on finding this one! What a great deal too!


I was really surprised by the price cos I didn't think any D&B bags were gonna be less than 50 dollars but it was the only one left, in the back off a hook and I snatched it up and hung onto until I got tired of the store.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I was really surprised by the price cos I didn't think any D&B bags were gonna be less than 50 dollars but it was the only one left, in the back off a hook and I snatched it up and hung onto until I got tired of the store.




You found your gem


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  for what it's worth,  the black Clayton is very rich looking.  I wasn't planning to get another Clayton,  but when I saw the black one,  I had to buy it.  I got lucky and the leather has a beautiful sheen.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  for what it's worth,  the black Clayton is very rich looking.  I wasn't planning to get another Clayton,  but when I saw the black one,  I had to buy it.  I got lucky and the leather has a beautiful sheen.




Ahhhh, thank you LJ!! The ones I normally see aren't shiny and looks to scratch easy. I just always thought it was a lot of bag in such a rich dark color. So you own it?? If so, can you post a photo?? 

Thanks for your input girly. You alls opinion is always "for what's it's worth". [emoji2]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  sorry I have no way of posting a photo..... don't have that capability on my cell phone and no camera.  I'm spending my money on handbags,  not technology. 

  I think the Clayton looks good in dark colors if the leather has a sheen,  otherwise, it's much less attractive.  That is why your Claytons look so good, in the pictures they all have a beautiful sheen.


----------



## tlo

Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654




Wowza, Wowza!!! Gorg!!!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wowza, Wowza!!! Gorg!!!



Thanks PTB!  I normally do not like patent.  Do not own a patent bag.  I do not know why I ordered the TSV and honestly thought after the sales pitch wore off I would be returning.  BUT  It is SO much prettier in person!  So classy, lady like and elegant.  The gold Dooney script just pops against the white.  Makes me think of Easter Sunday!  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Life has been pretty crazy lately and I haven't had much time to spend on here, but I wanted to share my newest lovely.

I sure do miss y'all and will have lots of catching up to do. Hopefully soon. 

Pebbled Satchel in Caramel. 
View attachment 2931707

View attachment 2931708

	

		
			
		

		
	
m


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654




Hey T!
How are you? 


I agree, she is gorgeous!
Did you only get this color?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Life has been pretty crazy lately and I haven't had much time to spend on here, but I wanted to share my newest lovely.
> 
> I sure do miss y'all and will have lots of catching up to do. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Pebbled Satchel in Caramel.
> View attachment 2931707
> 
> View attachment 2931708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m


 
Hey GF!
We miss you too! 
I haven't been around here much either (too crazy at work), so hopefully the calm would come soon and we can relax and spend more time here.


Congrats on your caramel! It's yummy gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Hey T!
> How are you?
> 
> 
> I agree, she is gorgeous!
> Did you only get this color?



Hey MB!!  I'm doing much better thanks!!  How are you!

Thank you.  Can you believe I only got one!!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Hey MB!!  I'm doing much better thanks!!  How are you!
> 
> Thank you.  Can you believe I only got one!!!




Glad to hear you are doing better!

I'm good, just too busy at work, which doesn't leave me enough time to be here, well that and that I got a fit bit, and working on the computer all day doesn't help make those 10,000 steps a day, so I have to use any time I have to walk.


It's difficult to believe but in some cases, one is enough to see if it will work.
More can be acquired later if it works


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better!
> 
> I'm good, just too busy at work, which doesn't leave me enough time to be here, well that and that I got a fit bit, and working on the computer all day doesn't help make those 10,000 steps a day, so I have to use any time I have to walk.
> 
> 
> It's difficult to believe but in some cases, one is enough to see if it will work.
> More can be acquired later if it works



Good for you!!  I need to get my rear end moving but I'm still working on Dad's estate stuff.  I did get the house, here sold.  It closed today so that is one thing off my plate.

I DO NOT like patent and couldn't believe I ordered this one and I'm in shock over how much I like it.  LOL!!  

AND there is always as is!  LMAO!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654




Hey T, she arrived so quickly! I'm so jelly! She is gorgeous! I'm glad to hear you love her. It makes me even more anxious for mine to show up. Will you be keeping her?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Life has been pretty crazy lately and I haven't had much time to spend on here, but I wanted to share my newest lovely.
> 
> I sure do miss y'all and will have lots of catching up to do. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Pebbled Satchel in Caramel.
> View attachment 2931707
> 
> View attachment 2931708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m




Hey NAC, good to see you! Love your new Pippi! She's gorgeous.


----------



## tlo

Hey TB!!!  I can't believe it!  I wondered if they came from a warehouse here.  The same day it shipped it was at the Atlanta UPS hub.  Normally it takes 2 or 3 days when the Q ships for it to arrive.  

I'm thinking I am keeping her.  She is STUNNING!  She's bigger than she looked on tv and very structured, which we knew.  I'm gong to load her up and do some purse posing.   I'm going to treat the vachetta with Lovin My Bags if I keep her.


----------



## tlo

Has yours shipped yet TB?  If so what the ETA?

The ship date on mine was the 16th


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Hey TB!!!  I can't believe it!  I wondered if they came from a warehouse here.  The same day it shipped it was at the Atlanta UPS hub.  Normally it takes 2 or 3 days when the Q ships for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I am keeping her.  She is STUNNING!  She's bigger than she looked on tv and very structured, which we knew.  I'm gong to load her up and do some purse posing.   I'm going to treat the vachetta with Lovin My Bags if I keep her.







tlo said:


> Has yours shipped yet TB?  If so what the ETA?
> 
> 
> 
> The ship date on mine was the 16th




Mine shipped on the 16th too. The tracking still shows "in route to shipping facility" sonar this point I don't know if it will show up tomorrow or Thursday. I'm glad you're loving her so much.  Do you think Apple conditioner is the same as loving my bags? I was wondering if it was safe to use Apple brand since that's what I have. There are mixed thoughts on treating this vachetta, but I just want it to stay nice looking.


----------



## tlo

OH good!  You will have yours soon.  It just blows my mind how much I like this bag!!  I don't do patent.   LMAO!!

You know, I don't know about apple guard.  I know a lot of women on the LV forum use it and a lot use Lovin My Bags.  I've used the apple guard spray before on white leather bags but not on vachetta.  I'v always used LMB on my LVs.

The kit I got from Lovin My Bags has a vachetta cleaner, a pre-treat, protection and conditioner.  Of course you won't need to use the cleanser on a new bag.  For new you start with the pre-treat.  They also have a product for the handles but I've not used that.  I just use the stuff in my kit on the handles.  

Check youtube and see if there is a video.  I know BJTaylor02 did a video where she did one bag with apple guard and one with LMB.  But I don't know how the long term affect came out.

I can't wait to see your video on this bag.  I was just watching the video on the Q thinking how pretty the gray was.  :lolots:


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654



Hi T!

I'd also have to let her in if she knocked on my door!   She's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OH good!  You will have yours soon.  It just blows my mind how much I like this bag!!  I don't do patent.   LMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't know about apple guard.  I know a lot of women on the LV forum use it and a lot use Lovin My Bags.  I've used the apple guard spray before on white leather bags but not on vachetta.  I'v always used LMB on my LVs.
> 
> 
> 
> The kit I got from Lovin My Bags has a vachetta cleaner, a pre-treat, protection and conditioner.  Of course you won't need to use the cleanser on a new bag.  For new you start with the pre-treat.  They also have a product for the handles but I've not used that.  I just use the stuff in my kit on the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> Check youtube and see if there is a video.  I know BJTaylor02 did a video where she did one bag with apple guard and one with LMB.  But I don't know how the long term affect came out.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your video on this bag.  I was just watching the video on the Q thinking how pretty the gray was.  :lolots:




Thanks T! I will most likely do an unboxing. I hope she comes tomorrow.  I watched one of BJTaylors videos where she pretreated her LV bag handle. She talked about using Apple brand too, so I think I'll be safe using it. 

I have been watching the QVC videos over and over again and I love the gray and also is it orchid? Gorgeous! I think I picked the right one though. I really love the white. I like it with the really light colored vachetta. I not sure how it will be when it patinas.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Life has been pretty crazy lately and I haven't had much time to spend on here, but I wanted to share my newest lovely.
> 
> I sure do miss y'all and will have lots of catching up to do. Hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Satchel in Caramel.
> View attachment 2931707
> 
> View attachment 2931708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m


That is a beautiful bag. I love the Dome Satchel. I have it and love the size.

The buckles and tassels are great.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful bag. I love the Dome Satchel. I have it and love the size.
> 
> The buckles and tassels are great.


I love the domed satchel. I've had my eye on it for some time. And now they have more colors and versions of it! I just feel it's too roomy for me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Yesterday I got a Chevron Bailey tote and wristlet / wallet at the outlet. My 2nd Dooney and I love it! Perfect size for me!



Really nice, a great color too.


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I'd also have to let her in if she knocked on my door!   She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



Hey SIU!!

Thanks GF!!!  Now if they would make a red one for you!!!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T! I will most likely do an unboxing. I hope she comes tomorrow.  I watched one of BJTaylors videos where she pretreated her LV bag handle. She talked about using Apple brand too, so I think I'll be safe using it.
> 
> I have been watching the QVC videos over and over again and I love the gray and also is it orchid? Gorgeous! I think I picked the right one though. I really love the white. I like it with the really light colored vachetta. I not sure how it will be when it patinas.



OH good!!!  I just haven't had any experience with apple guard on vachetta so I didn't want to make that call.  LOL!!

I think we made there right choice too.  The white was calling me and so was the gray.  But the white was louder!  AND I LOVE the orchid!

If it goes back on easy pay or they have some as is, I may pick or the gray


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OH good!!!  I just haven't had any experience with apple guard on vachetta so I didn't want to make that call.  LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we made there right choice too.  The white was calling me and so was the gray.  But the white was louder!  AND I LOVE the orchid!
> 
> 
> 
> If it goes back on easy pay or they have some as is, I may pick or the gray




As is would be great.  I'm sure it will be In Easy pay again, probably during the next Dooney shows.


----------



## Vicmarie

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654




Oh wow this is really pretty !! That white is gorgeous , congratulations !!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> As is would be great.  I'm sure it will be In Easy pay again, probably during the next Dooney shows.



That's what I was thinking.  I was reading the reviews on it and we may have a long wait for as is!  LOL


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> Oh wow this is really pretty !! That white is gorgeous , congratulations !!



Thanks Vicmarie!  I'm really happy with this one


----------



## elbgrl

Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.








Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hey SIU!!
> 
> Thanks GF!!!  *Now if they would make a red one for you*!!!!!



Seriously, is that too much to ask?


----------



## elbgrl

tlo said:


> Look who knocked on my door!  Prettier in person. TV did not do this bag justice.
> 
> View attachment 2931654


OMG!  She is gorgeous T!  Nice to see you posting again GF!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Life has been pretty crazy lately and I haven't had much time to spend on here, but I wanted to share my newest lovely.
> 
> I sure do miss y'all and will have lots of catching up to do. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Pebbled Satchel in Caramel.
> View attachment 2931707
> 
> View attachment 2931708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m



Lovely!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2932344
> 
> View attachment 2932345
> 
> View attachment 2932346
> 
> 
> Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.
> 
> View attachment 2932347
> 
> View attachment 2932348


 
They are gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love


 
Love the Santorinis! They are gorgeous! Congrats on yours!


----------



## elbgrl

rubylovesdooney said:


> Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love


Beautiful bag, congrats!


MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel.


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2932344
> 
> View attachment 2932345
> 
> View attachment 2932346
> 
> 
> Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.
> 
> View attachment 2932347
> 
> View attachment 2932348



Congrats elbgrl!!  They are both gorgeous but I LOVE that pale pink!!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Seriously, is that too much to ask?



I don't think so!!!!


----------



## tlo

elbgrl said:


> OMG!  She is gorgeous T!  Nice to see you posting again GF!
> 
> 
> Lovely!



Thanks elbgrl!!!!!  It's nice to be posting!!  I've missed our chats!!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Thanks Marybel
I own a santorini hobo.loved the leather so had to get the satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rubylovesdooney said:


> Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love




Soooo pretty! Love that color.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo pretty! Love that color.



Thanks dear


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I was reading the reviews on it and we may have a long wait for as is!  LOL




Oh no...I need to go catch up on the reviews. I'm sore there are a bunch more now. I'd be afraid the as is will have marks or stains on the vachetta, however in time it should even out.


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Thanks Marybel
> I own a santorini hobo.loved the leather so had to get the satchel


 
The same happened to me, got the drawstring first and had to get the shopper later.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2932344
> 
> View attachment 2932345
> 
> View attachment 2932346
> 
> 
> Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.
> 
> View attachment 2932347
> 
> View attachment 2932348




Gorgeous pink beauty! It is the perfect Easter bag and hopefully she won't get mistaken for an egg unless you adorn her with charms and bling. Lol! 

The Gretta is such a great bag. Well I'm partial of course. I'm really loving the Olivia satchels in this print too, but I think I want the Tmoro. They don't have them at my outlet, only in the spring colors so I might have to call around.  

Enjoy your two new beauties.


----------



## Twoboyz

rubylovesdooney said:


> Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love




Congrats Ruby! She's a beauty and you got such a great deal. I have the belted shopper and I just love it.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no...I need to go catch up on the reviews. I'm sore there are a bunch more now. I'd be afraid the as is will have marks or stains on the vachetta, however in time it should even out.



I have that same fear, or marks on the patent


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2932344
> 
> View attachment 2932345
> 
> View attachment 2932346
> 
> 
> Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932347
> 
> View attachment 2932348



Hi Rosie!

I saw these beauties this morning but didn't have time to reply.  I LOVE your pale pink zip zip!  She looks like the perfect shade.  And the teal lining is soft and pretty.  I think that's going to be my favorite lining color.

Congrats on Gretta too!  When I read, "She's packed up already......."  I thought you were going to say packed up to go back.   I'm very happy she's a keeper too!

Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous pink beauty! It is the perfect Easter bag and hopefully she won't get mistaken for an egg unless you adorn her with charms and bling. Lol!
> 
> The Gretta is such a great bag. Well I'm partial of course. I'm really loving the Olivia satchels in this print too, but I think I want the Tmoro. They don't have them at my outlet, only in the spring colors so I might have to call around.
> 
> Enjoy your two new beauties.


Thanks TB!  I love both bags.  The gretta went grocery shopping this afternoon and she performed nicely.  I think I want an olivia too, even with her stick up handles.  Maybe in the chevron.


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I saw these beauties this morning but didn't have time to reply.  I LOVE your pale pink zip zip!  She looks like the perfect shade.  And the teal lining is soft and pretty.  I think that's going to be my favorite lining color.
> 
> Congrats on Gretta too!  When I read, "She's packed up already......."  I thought you were going to say packed up to go back.   I'm very happy she's a keeper too!
> 
> Enjoy your new beauties!



Hi RN!  Thanks, I am loving my new beauties!  Gretta is definitely a keeper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

rubylovesdooney said:


> Got santorini satchel from 6pm at 50% off.love



Hi RLD!

She's beautiful!  I forgot all about 6pm! 

Congrats on getting a great price on your new love!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RLD!
> 
> She's beautiful!  I forgot all about 6pm!
> 
> Congrats on getting a great price on your new love!


 
Thanks GF


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Ruby! She's a beauty and you got such a great deal. I have the belted shopper and I just love it.




Thanks dear


----------



## Twoboyz

My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her  
I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess  

I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality. 





Too long strap


Still too long crossbody 


The defective wrinkle in one side


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684



Hi TB!

I'm sorry she's not a keeper, but on the bright side at least it was an easy decision.  You can pack her up and ship her back without remorse, and pursue your next love.

Thanks for attaching the stills from your video!


----------



## Scooch

Bummer she's not what you hoped for. Being the "experts" we are with bags we know immediately what will work and what won't! Like you said, onto the next.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684



awww so sad. she's so beautiful TB


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684




Oh no TB!!! However, I knew you wouldn't be happy with her. I know your style GF [emoji2][emoji2]and I knew this wasn't it but you never know until you take a chance and actually see and feel it. I love to dress up but even for me, this was a bit much for my style and lifestyle. It's a gorgeous bag, especially in the white but I totally see where you are coming from. 

NEXXXXXXT!!!!.....


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684



Sorry this didn't work out for you, TB.  

Looking forward to your next perfect Dooney.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684




Sorry she did not work for you!
Janine is a difficult style, too structured. NEXT!...maybe white Lolo?


----------



## HesitantShopper

elbgrl said:


> Her is my beautiful pale pink patent zip zip!  She's gorgeous and just as I pictured her, the perfect shade of pale pink!  She looks like an Easter egg, lol.  Very pretty teal lining too, but doesn't show well in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 2932344
> 
> View attachment 2932345
> 
> View attachment 2932346
> 
> 
> Also received my navy gretta Crossbody .  Love!  She's packed up already and ready to go!  She will be one of those bags that it's hard to change out of.
> 
> View attachment 2932347
> 
> View attachment 2932348



Love the color on the first one! the crossbody will be super useful.


----------



## elbgrl

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the color on the first one! the crossbody will be super useful.


Thanks!  The crossbody carried nicely today.


Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684



Oh too bad TB, she is lovely.  I know what you mean, though, as pretty as she was, I knew she wasn't for me.  Is that strap not adjustable?  It really is long.


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Bummer she's not what you hoped for. Being the "experts" we are with bags we know immediately what will work and what won't! Like you said, onto the next.



Thanks Scooch....yup, onto the next. 



immigratty said:


> awww so sad. she's so beautiful TB



Thanks IM. It's okay, I'm already thinking of a replacement.  I just need a bag that I can comfortably use. The only "museum" bag I will allow myself to own is my Alto. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no TB!!! However, I knew you wouldn't be happy with her. I know your style GF [emoji2][emoji2]and I knew this wasn't it but you never know until you take a chance and actually see and feel it. I love to dress up but even for me, this was a bit much for my style and lifestyle. It's a gorgeous bag, especially in the white but I totally see where you are coming from.
> 
> NEXXXXXXT!!!!.....



Girlfriend you know me too well! I think I should consult with you next time I want to purchase a bag.  It will save me the shipping cost.  Lol.  I think I was blinded by it's beauty, but the whole time I had that nagging feeling that it would be too structured and formal. I should listen to my gut more. You are right....NEXT! 



lovethatduck said:


> Sorry this didn't work out for you, TB.
> 
> Looking forward to your next perfect Dooney.





MaryBel said:


> Sorry she did not work for you!
> Janine is a difficult style, too structured. NEXT!...maybe white Lolo?



Thanks MaryBel.  I always admired the Janine, and this one with the new little buckles on the handles just elevated it even more. I guess I was blinded by it's beauty and not thinking preactically. NEXT...might be white Lolo, but I might go less expensive and get the Juliette at the outlet.  It's 50% off. 



elbgrl said:


> Oh too bad TB, she is lovely.  I know what you mean, though, as pretty as she was, I knew she wasn't for me.  Is that strap not adjustable?  It really is long.



Thanks Rosie. I think I was mesmerized by her beauty, but that little voice was telling me that it probably won't work....I didn't listen.    The strap is adjustable, but there are only 5 holes and they are very close together so on the shortest setting it still hung below my hip by my thigh.  Since I'm not a crossbody person (except with my Gretta crossbody) it wouldn't be practical for me to tote around.  The strap has stitching right in the middle of it so if i punched additional holes, I would have to make them off center and it's so thin that there isn't much room between the stitching and the edge.  They really could have made this bag so much more functional for more people if they had just included the removable section to make it have a short shoulder option.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Scooch....yup, onto the next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks IM. It's okay, I'm already thinking of a replacement.  I just need a bag that I can comfortably use. The only "museum" bag I will allow myself to own is my Alto.
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend you know me too well! I think I should consult with you next time I want to purchase a bag.  It will save me the shipping cost.  Lol.  I think I was blinded by it's beauty, but the whole time I had that nagging feeling that it would be too structured and formal. I should listen to my gut more. You are right....NEXT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel.  I always admired the Janine, and this one with the new little buckles on the handles just elevated it even more. I guess I was blinded by it's beauty and not thinking preactically. NEXT...might be white Lolo, but I might go less expensive and get the Juliette at the outlet.  It's 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosie. I think I was mesmerized by her beauty, but that little voice was telling me that it probably won't work....I didn't listen.    The strap is adjustable, but there are only 5 holes and they are very close together so on the shortest setting it still hung below my hip by my thigh.  Since I'm not a crossbody person (except with my Gretta crossbody) it wouldn't be practical for me to tote around.  The strap has stitching right in the middle of it so if i punched additional holes, I would have to make them off center and it's so thin that there isn't much room between the stitching and the edge.  They really could have made this bag so much more functional for more people if they had just included the removable section to make it have a short shoulder option.



I agree that removable strap on the crossbody is wonderful.  I shortened my gretta today and it was perfect.  I'll probably only use the long strap when I really need to be hands free completely, like when on vacation.  

By the way, BonTon has a Chevron crossbody in the aqua on 30% off right now.  No tax or shipping either.  Also the Olivia in chevron fuchsia.  Brings the price down to about $131 and $159.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I agree that removable strap on the crossbody is wonderful.  I shortened my gretta today and it was perfect.  I'll probably only use the long strap when I really need to be hands free completely, like when on vacation.
> 
> By the way, BonTon has a Chevron crossbody in the aqua on 30% off right now.  No tax or shipping either.  Also the Olivia in chevron fuchsia.  Brings the price down to about $131 and $159.



Thanks! I checked that out when I saw the sale posted on the deals thread.  I think I want either black or gray though. I might go to the outlet on Saturday to see what's there.  I love carrying the crossbody as a short shoulder.  It's so nice and slender and carries so nicely.  
For this reason I'm thinking I might like a small lexington shopper.  They have a lot of them at the outlet now too.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Scooch....yup, onto the next.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks IM. It's okay, I'm already thinking of a replacement.  I just need a bag that I can comfortably use. The only "museum" bag I will allow myself to own is my Alto.
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend you know me too well! I think I should consult with you next time I want to purchase a bag.  It will save me the shipping cost.  Lol.  I think I was blinded by it's beauty, but the whole time I had that nagging feeling that it would be too structured and formal. I should listen to my gut more. You are right....NEXT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel.  I always admired the Janine, and this one with the new little buckles on the handles just elevated it even more. I guess I was blinded by it's beauty and not thinking preactically. NEXT...might be white Lolo, but I might go less expensive and get the Juliette at the outlet.  It's 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rosie. I think I was mesmerized by her beauty, but that little voice was telling me that it probably won't work....I didn't listen.    The strap is adjustable, but there are only 5 holes and they are very close together so on the shortest setting it still hung below my hip by my thigh.  Since I'm not a crossbody person (except with my Gretta crossbody) it wouldn't be practical for me to tote around.  The strap has stitching right in the middle of it so if i punched additional holes, I would have to make them off center and it's so thin that there isn't much room between the stitching and the edge.  They really could have made this bag so much more functional for more people if they had just included the removable section to make it have a short shoulder option.



I like that "museum bag" lol


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I like that "museum bag" lol



I know you do.  LOl! :giggles:


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Rosie. I think I was mesmerized by her beauty, but that little voice was telling me that it probably won't work....I didn't listen.    The strap is adjustable, but there are only 5 holes and they are very close together so on the shortest setting it still hung below my hip by my thigh.  Since I'm not a crossbody person (except with my Gretta crossbody) it wouldn't be practical for me to tote around.  The strap has stitching right in the middle of it so if i punched additional holes, I would have to make them off center and it's so thin that there isn't much room between the stitching and the edge.  They really could have made this bag so much more functional for more people if they had just included the removable section to make it have a short shoulder option.



See i get this, i will see a purse think it's lovely *but*(oh yes that word) i know it won't work for me, it's super easy to get caught up in something impractical for you personally because it is so pretty lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

So what is a Museum bag? one you just admire? don't really use? just covet because it's so lovely...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> For this reason I'm thinking I might like a small lexington shopper.  They have a lot of them at the outlet now too.



I keep debating that model myself but cannot find a sale price... well found a patent yellow at TJmaxx last weekend but i loathe yellow... 

No outlets here and i don't want to mess with international shipping i am too picky.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> My white Patent Leather Satchel TSV arrived. I have already decided to return her
> I forgot to even take a picture. She is all wrapped back up how she came (and this bag was wrapped well!) so I don't want to take her back out for a picture. She looks just like TLO's though. Well, except she had a funny wrinkle on one side which I don't think should be there. I just felt she was too formal and structured for my lifestyle. The strap is way too long and I need to be able to just throw it over my shoulder and go. So I will just have to move onto the next one I guess
> 
> I was able to capture some stills from my video so here they are. Sorry for the bad quality.
> 
> View attachment 2932677
> 
> View attachment 2932678
> 
> Too long strap
> View attachment 2932680
> 
> 
> Still too long crossbody
> View attachment 2932682
> 
> The defective wrinkle in one side
> View attachment 2932684



OH NO!  I'm sorry she didn't work for you TB!!!!!!


----------



## Suzwhat

TB - sorry the TSV did not work for you.  I am always so disappointed when I have to return a bag.  I don't have any DB outlets near me.  The closest one is in Las Vegas.  We drove the 4 hours round trip and I think I tried every bag in the store but nothing felt right.  That was another kind of disappointing too.


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> See i get this, i will see a purse think it's lovely *but*(oh yes that word) i know it won't work for me, it's super easy to get caught up in something impractical for you personally because it is so pretty lol





HesitantShopper said:


> So what is a Museum bag? one you just admire? don't really use? just covet because it's so lovely...





HesitantShopper said:


> I keep debating that model myself but cannot find a sale price... well found a patent yellow at TJmaxx last weekend but i loathe yellow...
> 
> No outlets here and i don't want to mess with international shipping i am too picky.



Hi HS, I completely got caught up in the beauty of this bag fully knowing it would be too dressy for me, but I was determined to make it work.  I probably would have if that strap would have been more functional for me.  I always start out carrying my satchels in the crook of my arm, but every time it ends up on my shoulder, so that strap needs to work. 
You got it, a Museum Bag is one that just sits on a shelf and is admired or "can't be touched". Lol  I didn't intend for my Alto to end up like that, but lets face it, I'm scared to carry it.    I think the small Lexington is just so cute and compact. I've always admired it and now they have new colors.  Alot of the nice spring colors are at the outlet for 40% off now.  Does Dooney ship internationally? Have you tried contacting an outlet to see if they could ship overseas? I might have heard they don't, but I can't remember.  Otherwise what about Macy's or Dillard's or Belk. They often have sales and I think they have them discounted right now at Macy's.  I might have checked yesterday.  Just a thought.  Or what about Ebay or Tradesy? Good luck. 



tlo said:


> OH NO!  I'm sorry she didn't work for you TB!!!!!!



Thanks T! I was disappointed, but now I can without guilt order the white Logo Lock which would be much more practical for me and I'd get much more use out of it going to work or toting around on weekends.  I'm glad you love yours. 



Suzwhat said:


> TB - sorry the TSV did not work for you.  I am always so disappointed when I have to return a bag.  I don't have any DB outlets near me.  The closest one is in Las Vegas.  We drove the 4 hours round trip and I think I tried every bag in the store but nothing felt right.  That was another kind of disappointing too.



Thanks Suz, yeah it was a little bit of a disappointment, but it's okay.  Really when I made the decision was when I tried it on with the very long strap and it's just way too long. I need something that I can sling over my shoulder whenever I need to. So now I move on.... it's okay. I'm sorry you didn't find anything at the outlet. That is a long drive to go for nothing.  Sometimes they have a great selection and sometimes it's just "eh", but I can usually find somehting.   Maybe next time you'll get luckier.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Hi HS, I completely got caught up in the beauty of this bag fully knowing it would be too dressy for me, but I was determined to make it work.  I probably would have if that strap would have been more functional for me.  I always start out carrying my satchels in the crook of my arm, but every time it ends up on my shoulder, so that strap needs to work.
> You got it, a Museum Bag is one that just sits on a shelf and is admired or "can't be touched". Lol  I didn't intend for my Alto to end up like that, but lets face it, I'm scared to carry it.    I think the small Lexington is just so cute and compact. I've always admired it and now they have new colors.  Alot of the nice spring colors are at the outlet for 40% off now.  Does Dooney ship internationally? Have you tried contacting an outlet to see if they could ship overseas? I might have heard they don't, but I can't remember.  Otherwise what about Macy's or Dillard's or Belk. They often have sales and I think they have them discounted right now at Macy's.  I might have checked yesterday.  Just a thought.  Or what about Ebay or Tradesy? Good luck.



Okay, well good to know i was on the right track with a "Museum" bag, that is a kind i like to avoid, i do need a bag to be useful, i simply don't own enough of them for one not to be.

I honestly have no idea whether Dooney ships international? i know the ebay outlet does but pricing is tricky due to import fees and shipping costs, almost cheaper to keep looking within my own country.

I did see some new models today but none are really suitable for my needs.. so i keep looking fun to see regardless.


----------



## tlo

Thanks T! I was disappointed, but now I can without guilt order the white Logo Lock which would be much more practical for me and I'd get much more use out of it going to work or toting around on weekends.  I'm glad you love yours. 



I'm sorry you were disappointed.  BUT, I'm glad you are going to gets your white Logo Lock.  Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Vicmarie

My new patent zip zip satchel in oyster ! The infamous butt bag lol ! It's gorgeous !! Definitely a keeper !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2934155
> 
> My new patent zip zip satchel in oyster ! The infamous butt bag lol ! It's gorgeous !! Definitely a keeper !!




Sooooo gorgeous V!!! This color is so clean. I love it! [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Okay, well good to know i was on the right track with a "Museum" bag, that is a kind i like to avoid, i do need a bag to be useful, i simply don't own enough of them for one not to be.
> 
> I honestly have no idea whether Dooney ships international? i know the ebay outlet does but pricing is tricky due to import fees and shipping costs, almost cheaper to keep looking within my own country.
> 
> I did see some new models today but none are really suitable for my needs.. so i keep looking fun to see regardless.




The chase is definitely fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks T! I was disappointed, but now I can without guilt order the white Logo Lock which would be much more practical for me and I'd get much more use out of it going to work or toting around on weekends.  I'm glad you love yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you were disappointed.  BUT, I'm glad you are going to gets your white Logo Lock.  Can't wait to see your pics




I did give Miss white TSV another chance. I unboxed her a second time. And tried her either a shorter strap, but just too boxy and bulky on the shoulder. So unfortunately back in the box she went. At least I won't second guess myself. I think the better patent bag for me is probably the one Vickie got down below. The infamous Butt bag! Love that ouster color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2934155
> 
> My new patent zip zip satchel in oyster ! The infamous butt bag lol ! It's gorgeous !! Definitely a keeper !!




Oh she's so cheeky! Okay I couldn't resist. Lol. No seriously she's beautiful. I'm really considering this one again. So you've decided to keep her? That's great!


----------



## cbarber1123

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2934155
> 
> My new patent zip zip satchel in oyster ! The infamous butt bag lol ! It's gorgeous !! Definitely a keeper !!



I absolutely love this bag. It's gorgeous


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I did give Miss white TSV another chance. I unboxed her a second time. And tried her either a shorter strap, but just too boxy and bulky on the shoulder. So unfortunately back in the box she went. At least I won't second guess myself. I think the better patent bag for me is probably the one Vickie got down below. The infamous Butt bag! Love that ouster color!



You are right.  Now you won't have second thoughts.  I am sorry she didn't work for you!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> The chase is definitely fun.



LOL my husband feels it's maddening however...


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh she's so cheeky! Okay I couldn't resist. Lol. No seriously she's beautiful. I'm really considering this one again. So you've decided to keep her? That's great!




Lmao yes !! That is too funny . I decided to keep her , I hope she Latinas evenly ! I just love the color and i think when the tanning gets darker that the oyster and tan will look beautiful together !!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooooo gorgeous V!!! This color is so clean. I love it! [emoji2]




Thanks gf !! Wish me luck in keeping her clean !


----------



## Vicmarie

cbarber1123 said:


> I absolutely love this bag. It's gorgeous




Thank you ! I recommend !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Lmao yes !! That is too funny . I decided to keep her , I hope she Latinas evenly ! I just love the color and i think when the tanning gets darker that the oyster and tan will look beautiful together !!




I'm glad you're keeping her. I'll be anxious to hear updates on the patina.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2934155
> 
> My new patent zip zip satchel in oyster ! The infamous butt bag lol ! It's gorgeous !! Definitely a keeper !!


 
She's gorgeous V! Congrats!


----------



## Surfercisco

The poor oyster zip zip deserves a better name!  After all the drama, I had to send her back as the zipper get getting stuck.  I just knew it would drive me crazy.  I am impatiently waiting for a new one (in the same color) to come in.  For all you zip zip ladies - shouldn't that zipper be smooth running.  Please advise!


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> The poor oyster zip zip deserves a better name!  After all the drama, I had to send her back as the zipper get getting stuck.  I just knew it would drive me crazy.  I am impatiently waiting for a new one (in the same color) to come in.  For all you zip zip ladies - shouldn't that zipper be smooth running.  Please advise!




Oh man..after all that! The zipper shouldn't get stuck. Sometimes it just takes a few times to get it gliding smoothly. If that doesn't work then you can rub some wax paper in the zipper teeth. That usually helps. If it still gets stuck then it's time to send it back. I hope they come back in stock soon. I was looking at it today and it's in wait list


----------



## CatePNW

Surfercisco said:


> The poor oyster zip zip deserves a better name!  After all the drama, I had to send her back as the zipper get getting stuck.  I just knew it would drive me crazy.  I am impatiently waiting for a new one (in the same color) to come in.  For all you zip zip ladies - shouldn't that zipper be smooth running.  Please advise!



Mine are pretty smooth, would drive me crazy to have it any other way.  Hope your replacement is better.


----------



## Surfercisco

I am officially throwing myself A PITY PARTY!  My beautiful oyster zip zip is on a waiting list!  Thank you for the heads up- I called the Q and had them place me on the list for an automatic delivery.  Apparently, even if you request a replacement- you'll get a full refund if it's on a waiting list.  

Even though I'm really disappointed, I have to admit- I would rather wait for a bag that works properly, than put up with a zipper that sticks.  I tried everything- even thought it might loosen up- but no.  I'm getting my Kleenex now...


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> I am officially throwing myself A PITY PARTY!  My beautiful oyster zip zip is on a waiting list!  Thank you for the heads up- I called the Q and had them place me on the list for an automatic delivery.  Apparently, even if you request a replacement- you'll get a full refund if it's on a waiting list.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm really disappointed, I have to admit- I would rather wait for a bag that works properly, than put up with a zipper that sticks.  I tried everything- even thought it might loosen up- but no.  I'm getting my Kleenex now...




I'm sure it will be back in stock soon. I know, waiting is hard.  I'm sure you'll have her back in no time. There is still a lot if Spring and Summer ahead of us.


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> Lmao yes !! That is too funny . I decided to keep her , I hope she Latinas evenly ! I just love the color and i think when the tanning gets darker that the oyster and tan will look beautiful together !!




Latinas evenly ???? [emoji58][emoji58] I got a new phone and it's auto correct wants to see me suffer apparently lol !

I'm so sorry the oyster is on wait list girls ! I feel a little extra happy I got mine on time though... I really hope you guys get one ! It'll be fun to see who "latinas " faster ! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Latinas evenly ???? [emoji58][emoji58] I got a new phone and it's auto correct wants to see me suffer apparently lol !
> 
> I'm so sorry the oyster is on wait list girls ! I feel a little extra happy I got mine on time though... I really hope you guys get one ! It'll be fun to see who "latinas " faster ! Lol




LMBO!!!! I love it. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Latinas evenly ???? [emoji58][emoji58] I got a new phone and it's auto correct wants to see me suffer apparently lol !
> 
> I'm so sorry the oyster is on wait list girls ! I feel a little extra happy I got mine on time though... I really hope you guys get one ! It'll be fun to see who "latinas " faster ! Lol




Lol! Every time I type patina my phone changes it to Latina so I speak your phones language.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.




Such a pretty blue. Love that color! The charms looks so cute too. Congrats


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DB Purse Fan*:  love the Aegean blue zip zip.  If I didn't have one in my closet I'l be searching for a deal.  You got that handbag at a very very very good price.


----------



## Suzwhat

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.



Great price, great looking bag!  You scored!


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.


Great price!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.



soo pretty and a fantastic price!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nice buy! 

Pretty color, I love this style.

Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though! 

The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh I love this !!! So cute !! 

I didn't know they had kiss locks by themselves ?


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452


A very pretty pair!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452



  love them!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452



Super cute! hmm any protector you can put on it to reduce transfer?


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.


 
She's gorgeous!
Love the color! I have Chelsea in this color.
You got an awesome deal! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452


 

OMG, TB, She's gorgeous! And love the matching kiss lock purse too! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your new handbag.  That satchel is one of my favorite styles... it always works... big enough to hold a lot,  but not oversized, and not heavy.  Enjoy.  That white and brown color combo is sharp.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh I love this !!! So cute !!
> 
> I didn't know they had kiss locks by themselves ?




Thanks Vickie! Yup, I have purchased a few from the outlet. They are a touch nicer than the ones that come with the logo lock because they have an extra little leather patch behind the gold logo plate and the lining is cotton. 




Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty pair!




Thanks T 




Suzwhat said:


> love them!




Thanks Suz 



HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! hmm any protector you can put on it to reduce transfer?




Thanks HS! I was thinking of just spraying it with Apple Guard, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> OMG, TB, She's gorgeous! And love the matching kiss lock purse too! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your new handbag.  That satchel is one of my favorite styles... it always works... big enough to hold a lot,  but not oversized, and not heavy.  Enjoy.  That white and brown color combo is sharp.




Thanks LJ. The contrast was the thing that got my attention. It is really lightweight and a pleasure to carry. I put all my stuff in there and it is quite slouchy, more than I thought. It's a very casual satchel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks HS! I was thinking of just spraying it with Apple Guard, but I'm not sure.



YW! hmm does Dooney have any suggestions for reducing this? i know each leather requires different forms of care, just transfer is so frustrating but we shouldn't have to avoid the great colors because of it lol


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> YW! hmm does Dooney have any suggestions for reducing this? i know each leather requires different forms of care, just transfer is so frustrating but we shouldn't have to avoid the great colors because of it lol




I'm not sure. I haven't checked with them, but I'm pretty sure they will just say their bags don't require any treating like they always do. I am going to try to set the dyes in my jeans and dark tops by washing them in vinegar. I,moping that works.


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452



Lovely!  Nobody make's white bags like Dooney.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.



Pretty color! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

carterazo said:


> Lovely!  Nobody make's white bags like Dooney.  Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## Springer

That is a gorgeous set TB!!! Has such an expensive, sophisticated look to it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> That is a gorgeous set TB!!! Has such an expensive, sophisticated look to it.




Thanks Springer!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Recieved Miss Willa today... She's white with Sierra trim. Hummmm, I'm not sure I'm in love with her yet. It's the perfect white though. Its something about her that makes me not love her but I can't put my finger on it. It's white but not a stark white. I actually love the color but I'm thinking about the white Logo Lock now. [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!!!
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 2927655
> 
> 
> Natural lighting
> View attachment 2927656





Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452





a classic! congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> a classic! congrats!




Thanks Seton!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here are some goodies that I got at the outlet this weekend. 

Black Chevron Crossbody




Some accessories: Cell Phone Zip Wallet and Medium Wristlet




Caiman Zip Zip Satchel in black. 




Cute little lock detail. It comes with two keys.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Here are some goodies that I got at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Black Chevron Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2937790
> 
> 
> Some accessories: Cell Phone Zip Wallet and Medium Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2937794
> 
> 
> Caiman Zip Zip Satchel in black.
> 
> View attachment 2937796
> 
> 
> Cute little lock detail. It comes with two keys.
> View attachment 2937798



Whoa!  Nice haul!  Enjoy them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love that black and white,  so crisp.   And the Caiman satchel is stunning.  Enjoy your haul.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here are some goodies that I got at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Black Chevron Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2937790
> 
> 
> Some accessories: Cell Phone Zip Wallet and Medium Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2937794
> 
> 
> Caiman Zip Zip Satchel in black.
> 
> View attachment 2937796
> 
> 
> Cute little lock detail. It comes with two keys.
> View attachment 2937798




Love your goodies! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Whoa!  Nice haul!  Enjoy them.




Thanks Suz! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that black and white,  so crisp.   And the Caiman satchel is stunning.  Enjoy your haul.




Thanks LJ! 



MaryBel said:


> Love your goodies! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Here are some goodies that I got at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Black Chevron Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2937790
> 
> 
> Some accessories: Cell Phone Zip Wallet and Medium Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2937794
> 
> 
> Caiman Zip Zip Satchel in black.
> 
> View attachment 2937796
> 
> 
> Cute little lock detail. It comes with two keys.
> View attachment 2937798



I'm usually not a big caiman fan but this zip zip is FIRE!!! I just love the zip zip...and the texture really makes it pop. all beauties though!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> I'm usually not a big caiman fan but this zip zip is FIRE!!! I just love the zip zip...and the texture really makes it pop. all beauties though!



Thanks IM! It never really caught my eye either until I saw it in person and tried it on. It's so cute on and the little lock detail with the keys was a fun little detail.  I had already paid for my chevron items and I thought let me just try it on. Well, I probably shouldn't have.  They also had the red ostrich in the same style, but this black croco just looks so cute on.  The SA was a nice young man and he was so nice, talking to me about Dooney's and asking me questions.  I think he was new because I hadn't seen him there before.  It was a nice experience.


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.




She's so cheerful and pretty! Those stains don't look bad to me. They look like character lines. Enjoy


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.



 Very pretty bag!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.



Beautiful bag MaryBel!  I've looked at this one alot, and been tempted.  Enjoy her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.


Very pretty. I bet you won't notice lines after a while.


----------



## Springer

That is a gorgeous bag! Love the color especially!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.




Beautiful girly!!! That blue against the Vachetta is stunning.


----------



## lovethatduck

Very pretty.

Just in time for Easter!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's so cheerful and pretty! Those stains don't look bad to me. They look like character lines. Enjoy


 

Thanks TB! They don't look bad at all, they are barely noticeable. I guess I'm just scarred because my first dooney (one very similar to this one actually) got water marks on her first outing, but I'm sure she will get a nice suntan once it gets some sun.




Suzwhat said:


> Very pretty bag!


 

Thanks!



elbgrl said:


> Beautiful bag MaryBel!  I've looked at this one alot, and been tempted.  Enjoy her!


 

Thanks Rosie! 
I think you should go for it, I love it, it's a bit larger than the regular (pebbled and saffiano) zip zips.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love the color.


 


Thanks LJ! You know me, I love blue!




Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. I bet you won't notice lines after a while.


 
Thanks TM! I think so too, I think just a few outings in sunny days and they will be unnoticeable.




Springer said:


> That is a gorgeous bag! Love the color especially!


 

Thanks Springer! I agree, the color is very pretty!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful girly!!! That blue against the Vachetta is stunning.


 
Thanks Pcan! I love this color! I already have a croco satchel in a very close color but that one has the trim also in blue, so this one looks very different.




lovethatduck said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Just in time for Easter!


 
Thanks Love!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks IM! It never really caught my eye either until I saw it in person and tried it on. It's so cute on and the little lock detail with the keys was a fun little detail.  I had already paid for my chevron items and I thought let me just try it on. Well, I probably shouldn't have.  They also had the red ostrich in the same style, but this black croco just looks so cute on.  The SA was a nice young man and he was so nice, talking to me about Dooney's and asking me questions.  I think he was new because I hadn't seen him there before.  It was a nice experience.



u made an excellent choice


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> u made an excellent choice



Thanks IM.


----------



## Springer

My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away. 








That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous





To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.



What a brilliant blue!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.




So gorgeous Springer!! You've got some real eye candy there! I'm so glad you are happy with it. Stunning pair!


----------



## Trudysmom

Great bags, lovely new blue!


----------



## Suzwhat

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.



Hey now!!! That is a pretty blue!  Congrats!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. I can't believe how this looks in person. Also the Toledo leather is gorgeous. To me, it seems like a smooth florentine but with a sheen to it.


----------



## tristaeliseh

MaryBel said:


> Here's my croco zip zip. The vachetta has a weird stain, well, it's more like some lines going across the bottom on the back, but is not very noticeable. I'm hoping some sun will even the color out.


The color is beautiful! And I can barely see those scratches but it's one of those things that we have to ignore and accept since it makes it unique in its own right!


----------



## Allieandalf

I haven't been on here in a while but I just want say I love looking at everyone's recently purchased goodies.  They are all gorgeous b/c Dooney doesn't make a bad bag!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.


WOW at that blue!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> I haven't been on here in a while but I just want say I love looking at everyone's recently purchased goodies.  They are all gorgeous b/c Dooney doesn't make a bad bag!




Hi Allie! :thumbs up:


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Allie! :thumbs up:




Hey TB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Springer:*  that blue is stunning.  Enjoy.  And yes, Anastasia packs a handbag for shipment as if it were a precious piece of artwork.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Just in time for Easter!


 


Twoboyz said:


> She's so cheerful and pretty! Those stains don't look bad to me. They look like character lines. Enjoy


 


Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.




She is stunning! I think this is one of the prettiest shades of blue I have ever seen... and I've seen quite a few, love them all but some (like this one) more than others. 
Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.




Wow ! So beautiful ! This bag , and the green one have been on my wish list for a long time ! They are so beautiful !


----------



## klynneann

Springer said:


> My royal blue Toledo satchel just arrived and I can only say one thing, son of a gun. I'm blown away.
> View attachment 2939614
> 
> View attachment 2939615
> 
> View attachment 2939616
> 
> View attachment 2939617
> 
> That blue cross stitching on the tmoro handles is beyond gorgeous
> View attachment 2939619
> 
> View attachment 2939621
> 
> 
> To say I am happy is an understatement. This style and color is awesome. Plus he came in his plastic, also completely covered in bubble wrap AND tons of tissue paper stuffed all in the box. Well protected.



Wow - the blue contrast stitching on the handles is fantastic!!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## klynneann

I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my surprise purchase at the outlet yesterday. I went there to look at the chevron and the gretta Olivia, but I ended up with this. I was torn between this, which is a style I've always admired as being a clean simple everyday easy to carry bag and the Willa in bone. They are both the same Colorway, but the Willa is a big bag and I really wanted something smaller that would be easier for everyday. Loooovvvve the Willa though!
> 
> The matching kiss lock coin purse was too cute to pass up. It has a fabric lining instead of the coated cotton one that comes In the logo lock hobo. This bag is very unstructured and very soft and floppy when I took the stuffing out. I actually love it carried by the long strap, but it's very long and I will have to punch another hole in it to shorten it up a bit. I can also remove part of the strap, but then it felt a little short. Now of course I'm scared of color transfer. I think it's inevitable.
> 
> View attachment 2936452



Gorgeous!  I love the darker leather trim with the white, especially.



DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new zip zip in Aegean blue from sacks off 5th price $ 94 with the additonal 40% off.



Awesome deal!  And that's a great blue for spring.



Twoboyz said:


> Here are some goodies that I got at the outlet this weekend.
> 
> Black Chevron Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2937790
> 
> 
> Some accessories: Cell Phone Zip Wallet and Medium Wristlet
> 
> View attachment 2937794
> 
> 
> Caiman Zip Zip Satchel in black.
> 
> View attachment 2937796
> 
> 
> Cute little lock detail. It comes with two keys.
> View attachment 2937798



That zip zip is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.




Congrats on your new bag and welcome back to Dooney. [emoji7][emoji2]. Love that color. Just in time for The season. I hope you continue to hang out with us. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.




Welcome klynneann! That is a beautiful color and I love it with your sandals. Love the zip zip!


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the darker leather trim with the white,




Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> That zip zip is gorgeous!




Thank you


----------



## Suzwhat

klynneann said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.



Welcome!  A great bag to start with!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*klynneann:*  Welcome and enjoy your new handbag.  I love the zip zip style you bought... it's one of my Dooney favorites.  And I think you will find that color very useful.  I have a Dooney in the color they call Palamino (which is a yellow).  I find it goes with so many things.   
This is a great forum,  just be careful.... the more handbags we see and talk about... the more we want to own.  Your collection will grow.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your new bag and welcome back to Dooney. [emoji7][emoji2]. Love that color. Just in time for The season. I hope you continue to hang out with us. [emoji16]





Twoboyz said:


> Welcome klynneann! That is a beautiful color and I love it with your sandals. Love the zip zip!





Suzwhat said:


> Welcome!  A great bag to start with!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *klynneann:*  Welcome and enjoy your new handbag.  I love the zip zip style you bought... it's one of my Dooney favorites.  And I think you will find that color very useful.  I have a Dooney in the color they call Palamino (which is a yellow).  I find it goes with so many things.
> This is a great forum,  just be careful.... the more handbags we see and talk about... the more we want to own.  Your collection will grow.



Thank you so much, Pcan, Twoboyz, Suzwhat and Lavender - for your kind words and welcome!

It's so funny b/c I purchased my first Dooney about 10 years ago - a Cabriolet zip satchel in brown with the vachetta trim!  At the same time my mom bought a monogram zip zip, then decided a few years later she didn't want it anymore, so of course I rescued it from donation.  Just a few months ago I pulled it out of my closet on a whim and wore it for a while.  I'd forgotten how much I liked it!  And then I saw a Florentine satchel on a woman on line at NR and it was gorgeous!  So I've definitely been sucked back into the Dooney fold.


----------



## HesitantShopper

klynneann said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.



Goes fabulously with those sandals!


----------



## klynneann

HesitantShopper said:


> Goes fabulously with those sandals!



Thank you - that was definitely a bonus!


----------



## Springer

Thank you! I can honestly say this is now one of my 3 favorites. This one, my new red stanwich and my natural flo are my fav bags. I don't know how any of the others will get any use. Which is actually why I am selling a few of them because I either don't use them hardly or stopped after getting new ones. And after getting these, I want to concentrate on accessories again. I would like a pouch or two. One of those wristlet sized things


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney & Bourke bag in about 10 years, but I've been lurking in the Dooney section lately and you guys have rekindled my love for the brand.  I'm stalking a Florentine satchel, but in the meantime I got this on super sale (and bonus it matches my sandals (really, though the lighting makes it look a little off)).  The lighting isn't so great - it's more of a mustard yellow. I'm very happy with it.   Sorry for the bus shot - my mom couldn't wait for me to get home to see it.


 
Hey Neighbor! 
Welcome to the Dooney forum!

Love your new Zip zip satchel! It's a gorgeous color and the style is just awesome! 
Congrats!

Oh, what color are you stalking in the Florentine satchel? Did you know there's a Dooney outlet in Tulalip? I think that's the best place to find your Florentine satchel, and much more! I haven't gone in 3 weeks and I'm craving going there!


----------



## immigratty

Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"


Classy!


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"



This is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Hey Neighbor!
> Welcome to the Dooney forum!
> 
> Love your new Zip zip satchel! It's a gorgeous color and the style is just awesome!
> Congrats!
> 
> Oh, what color are you stalking in the Florentine satchel? Did you know there's a Dooney outlet in Tulalip? I think that's the best place to find your Florentine satchel, and much more! I haven't gone in 3 weeks and I'm craving going there!



Thank you, thank you!

No!!  Is it new???  I've been reading about how you all go to the Dooney outlets and was so bummed that there wasn't one by me!!  I really like the natural and chestnut colors, but I already have bags in similar colors and nothing in an ivory, so I'm stalking the bone in the small satchel.  I was thinking of trying an "as is" from Q, but now I may have to make a little trip...!


----------



## immigratty

klynneann said:


> This is such a beautiful bag!



thanx so much, and welcome back to Dooney, you have been sorely missed! 




HesitantShopper said:


> Classy!



thanx so much


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"




Gorgeous and so classy!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> No!!  Is it new???  I've been reading about how you all go to the Dooney outlets and was so bummed that there wasn't one by me!!  I really like the natural and chestnut colors, but I already have bags in similar colors and nothing in an ivory, so I'm stalking the bone in the small satchel.  I was thinking of trying an "as is" from Q, but now I may have to make a little trip...!




I don't know, I'm kind of new to the area, moved here a little over a year ago, but I've been going there since.


As far as I remember, the bone Florentine bags were 50% off. So a trip to the outlet is better than the as is. Are you kind of close to the outlet? For me is about a 30 min trip each way.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"




Super lovely and sophisticated!


----------



## lovethatduck

Hello, Springer!

Your new bags are gorgeous.

I remember the bags of summer--which ones are you letting go?


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> thanx so much, and welcome back to Dooney, you have been sorely missed!



Thanks, immigratty!



MaryBel said:


> I don't know, I'm kind of new to the area, moved here a little over a year ago, but I've been going there since.
> 
> 
> As far as I remember, the bone Florentine bags were 50% off. So a trip to the outlet is better than the as is. Are you kind of close to the outlet? For me is about a 30 min trip each way.



Wow, that's great.  Yeah, I'm not too far - about 45 minutes each way.  I'll definitely have to check it out - thanks!


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"



Very sophisticated!   &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Springer

Well hellooooo LTD!!!!!!!!! How have you been??! I have been looking for you on here. Thank you, I am officially in love with the stanwich style and love my red and blue Toledo stanwich 

I'm letting go of a satchel with pockets, a medium dillen satchel and a regular flo. I used to carry the medium dillen and lavender but after getting all I did, just don't use them anymore and they're sitting in pillow cases taking up closet room lol. I couldn't get into the satchel with pockets very much. Because I almost always need a cross body strap, I only carried it a couple times so I know none of that will change especially with getting these two I am now in love with.


----------



## MaryBel

Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney. 


At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me. 


Here they are:

The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!

This one is lined in yellow nylon.


The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!


It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside. 

Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
Lined in red fabric.  

Then 2 older patterns that I love
Satchel in charms print ($60)

Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Well hellooooo LTD!!!!!!!!! How have you been??! I have been looking for you on here. Thank you, I am officially in love with the stanwich style and love my red and blue Toledo stanwich
> 
> I'm letting go of a satchel with pockets, a medium dillen satchel and a regular flo. I used to carry the medium dillen and lavender but after getting all I did, just don't use them anymore and they're sitting in pillow cases taking up closet room lol. I couldn't get into the satchel with pockets very much. Because I almost always need a cross body strap, I only carried it a couple times so I know none of that will change especially with getting these two I am now in love with.



Hello, hello, hello!

I'm always here, albeit in stealth mode, admiring everyone's ever growing collection. 

My own has been at a standstill since October, but I'd be interested in the lavender florentine, if you're looking for a new home for her. 

(I can't get into my message box here; it's full from last summer. Too long a story why.)

You're off to a running start this summer--with the Stanwiches.  I also broke out of hibernation with a Gretta T-Moro satchel, and the onyx QVC TSV for March. I'm really fascinated with the new Robertson duck dynasty motif, waiting for them to show up in my LV outlet.

Let me know about the lavender flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.




OMG! You did hit the spring/summer jackpot! All are such fun bags! So these are samples that were never produced? I've never seen these patterns, except the Dover. Love he colors and the shape of that one. Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.



Your post has me panting! Beautiful bags! Such gems!

If only my outlet had those, I'd surely crack my piggy bank to smithreens.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.




Wow!!!! What an haul.  I'm not a Zip Zip kinda girl but this is one that I would definitely get. And the wallet... Gorg!

Congrats on your goodies girlfriend!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.



It's so cool that you were able to purchase these samples!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! You did hit the spring/summer jackpot! All are such fun bags! So these are samples that were never produced? I've never seen these patterns, except the Dover. Love he colors and the shape of that one. Congrats!




Thanks GF!


I'm not sure. I remember seeing samples of the patent bags with the gold trim,  of the houndstooth and saffiano and then they were released a bit later, but I don't know if all of them are. 


I had seen the dover but in the chevron pattern, not in this one. They also had a Shelby shopper in the same pattern but the colors were more pinkish and that one was not finished on the inside.


The charm and flower satchels were available a few years ago, so the weird thing is that the charm is marked as sample even though is complete and it was sold like that, so I would have thought it was just an older bag, unless they have different levels of samples, some not finished and some completely finished (like the charms, the dover and the zip zip, they even have the dogleash).


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Your post has me panting! Beautiful bags! Such gems!
> 
> If only my outlet had those, I'd surely crack my piggy bank to smithreens.




Thanks Love!
I agree, I went trying to behave and just get one (or 2), not 5 but such unique ones (the zip zip and the dover) and the other ones so pretty and practically free, I could not leave them behind.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! What an haul.  I'm not a Zip Zip kinda girl but this is one that I would definitely get. And the wallet... Gorg!
> 
> Congrats on your goodies girlfriend!




Thanks GF!
I know, as soon as I saw it, I rushed for it and then saw the wallet and grabbed it too. I needed more arms!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> It's so cool that you were able to purchase these samples!


 
Thank you!
I can't wait to go out with my new bag...Go thing the weekend is almost here!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> I can't wait to go out with my new bag...Go thing the weekend is almost here!



Each one is adorable!  Enjoy them!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Each one is adorable!  Enjoy them!


 
Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous and so classy!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Super lovely and sophisticated!






Suzwhat said:


> Very sophisticated!   &#128156;&#128156;



thanx so much ladies



klynneann said:


> Thanks, immigratty!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's great.  Yeah, I'm not too far - about 45 minutes each way.  I'll definitely have to check it out - thanks!



so welcome



MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.





lovethatduck said:


> Hello, hello, hello!
> 
> I'm always here, albeit in stealth mode, admiring everyone's ever growing collection.
> 
> My own has been at a standstill since October, but I'd be interested in the lavender florentine, if you're looking for a new home for her.
> 
> (I can't get into my message box here; it's full from last summer. Too long a story why.)
> 
> You're off to a running start this summer--with the Stanwiches.  I also broke out of hibernation with a Gretta T-Moro satchel, and the onyx QVC TSV for March. I'm really fascinated with the new Robertson duck dynasty motif, waiting for them to show up in my LV outlet.
> 
> Let me know about the lavender flo.



lovely bags ladies.


----------



## Caledonia

My new Kisslock in the color "Jeans." Not the clearest photo, but the most accurate color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> My new Kisslock in the color "Jeans." Not the clearest photo, but the most accurate color.




Very cute!


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute!


 Thank you. I ordered it sight unseen, over the phone, never having seen the color Jeans in person. Looks much brighter on dooney.com (but most of the colors there are off), but salesgirl assured me it wasn't bright. Just the shade of blue I was after.


----------



## MaryBel

Caledonia said:


> My new Kisslock in the color "Jeans." Not the clearest photo, but the most accurate color.


 
Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.



what great finds!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Caledonia said:


> My new Kisslock in the color "Jeans." Not the clearest photo, but the most accurate color.



so cute! love that "Jeans" colorway.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.



Awesome finds at great prices Marybel


----------



## rubylovesdooney

immigratty said:


> Tried to resist, but looking at All2Joy's pics MADE me go ahead and get the Viviana in white. I loved the black sooooo much, now I have "ebony" and "ivory"



Gorgeous! !!


----------



## immigratty

rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous! !!



thanx


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> Thank you. I ordered it sight unseen, over the phone, never having seen the color Jeans in person. Looks much brighter on dooney.com (but most of the colors there are off), but salesgirl assured me it wasn't bright. Just the shade of blue I was after.




Those SA's are always so helpful. I'm glad you love it.


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> what great finds!




Thank you HS!



rubylovesdooney said:


> Awesome finds at great prices Marybel




Thank you Ruby!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  you are all set for summer.  Great finds.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  you are all set for summer.  Great finds.


 
Thanks LJ!
If only that would keep me from getting more


----------



## Springer

Oh man I hate that I didn't read this until just now. I didn't check the forum over the weekend. My lavender is gone and I wish so much that me and you could have worked something out with it. I'm so sorry! I feel bad.


----------



## seton

the DB forum got a writeup in PurseBlog today, congrats!

" If you are in the mood for more D&B reveals, you are in luck, because this subforum is host to a fast-moving mini-reveal thread, where members drop in with pictures of their newest purchases at a pretty respectable clip!"


----------



## BagAddiction712

Just ordered a cabriolet weekender from ilovedooney. I'm so excited! I've been needing a weekender and to catch it on sale is great. Heard the cabriolet material holds up well. Can't wait to reveal when it comes!


----------



## Trudysmom

BagAddiction712 said:


> Just ordered a cabriolet weekender from ilovedooney. I'm so excited! I've been needing a weekender and to catch it on sale is great. Heard the cabriolet material holds up well. Can't wait to reveal when it comes!


That is great. I hope you show a photo soon.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Oh man I hate that I didn't read this until just now. I didn't check the forum over the weekend. My lavender is gone and I wish so much that me and you could have worked something out with it. I'm so sorry! I feel bad.



Not to worry, Springer.  It's just bad timing, no need to fret over it all.  There are at least two other bags I've got eyes for--the anticipated floral drawstring and the Robertson camouflage drawstring.  The thing is I may only choose one.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> the DB forum got a writeup in PurseBlog today, congrats!
> 
> " If you are in the mood for more D&B reveals, you are in luck, because this subforum is host to a fast-moving mini-reveal thread, where members drop in with pictures of their newest purchases at a pretty respectable clip!"




This is so cool! Thanks for letting us know Seton


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> This is so cool! Thanks for letting us know Seton


Yes, you can read the posts on my Two pocket satchel thread. Elaine PG from the "50ish" thread on the main forum and found the Dooney mentions and photos. My satchel link is there also.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagAddiction712 said:


> Just ordered a cabriolet weekender from ilovedooney. I'm so excited! I've been needing a weekender and to catch it on sale is great. Heard the cabriolet material holds up well. Can't wait to reveal when it comes!




Ooh congrats!! I have the older version of the weekender and it's held up perfect. It's a tad bit different but I love it. I saw then at my outlet this past weekend. Can't wait to see it. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, you can read the posts on my Two pocket satchel thread. Elaine PG from the "50ish" thread on the main forum and found the Dooney mentions and photos. My satchel link is there also.




This is very cool T! Our posts must have crossed because I wrote in your reveal thread to tell you it's there. Lol


----------



## tristaeliseh

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.


Wow!


----------



## MaryBel

tristaeliseh said:


> Wow!




Thanks!
I felt the same way when I saw them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE - DE emailed me about a bunch of samples they got but I could not get to the store - UGGGGh - CONGRATS Lady


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE - DE emailed me about a bunch of samples they got but I could not get to the store - UGGGGh - CONGRATS Lady




Hey C! Great to see you!  I hope you can get to the store soon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Hey C! Great to see you!  I hope you can get to the store soon.


 

TB, cant get there for a while and they will not ship the samples ;( I am sure they are gone by now this was about two weeks ago ;(


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> TB, cant get there for a while and they will not ship the samples ;( I am sure they are gone by now this was about two weeks ago ;(




What a bummer. I'm sorry.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE - DE emailed me about a bunch of samples they got but I could not get to the store - UGGGGh - CONGRATS Lady


 

Thanks GF!
Nice to 'see' you!


I did not know they had them and they told me when I walked in but I didn't put too much attention since I've seen some samples before and none of them called me, but this time, after going thru all the sections at the store, I saw them and was wowed!


It's not nice that they would not ship samples. I thought they did. Those rules of what ships and what doesn't are too complicated. I'd understand if they would not ship from the warehouse if the item is still in retail stores but if the item is in store, why not ship it from the store. They end up losing business. One time I saw a tote at my store and then realized it was perfect for a business trip so I called to see if they still had it but they didn't. They found it at another store, but they would not ship it. I ended up buying it at Macy's. Then the manager called me a couple of months after because they had gotten the tote, I had to tell her that I had already bought it somewhere else. Sorry to hear you missed them GF!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  the 'rules' on what they are allowed to ship from the outlets are very complicated.  It has to do with what is available in 'retail' both in terms of style and color.  I don't see why they can't ship samples, but maybe they are samples of styles that will soon be released in major retail outlets.  It's all very complicated.


----------



## joce01

So the Stanwich came and I'm very iffy on her because she has a few scratches that don't really bother me but then there's one that really does stand out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



There's a front shot, which is where it bugs me the most. 


And here's the scratch shot



Other than that though, I really love her and I wanted her for awhile so I was excited I got her off ild but I just don't know. I haven't fully unwrapped her because I'm hoping to get some opinions from everyone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> So the Stanwich came and I'm very iffy on her because she has a few scratches that don't really bother me but then there's one that really does stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946582
> 
> There's a front shot, which is where it bugs me the most.
> 
> 
> And here's the scratch shot
> View attachment 2946584
> 
> 
> Other than that though, I really love her and I wanted her for awhile so I was excited I got her off ild but I just don't know. I haven't fully unwrapped her because I'm hoping to get some opinions from everyone.




I think she's beautiful!!! The scratches wouldn't bother me. I think some leather conditioner would blend it in very nicely. Is she Chestnut or TMoro Brown? Either way, I would keep it because she's smooth. I've seen several that have different textures which isn't very appealing. Is the scratch cutting into the leather? It's kind of hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think she's beautiful!!! The scratches wouldn't bother me. I think some leather conditioner would blend it in very nicely. Is she Chestnut or TMoro Brown? Either way, I would keep it because she's smooth. I've seen several that have different textures which isn't very appealing. Is the scratch cutting into the leather? It's kind of hard to tell from the photo.



It's TMoro Brown. And I will keep her because she's pebbled on the sides only and I think it's very cool. But with the scratch, I think it is but when I run my finger over it, it does dip down or anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> So the Stanwich came and I'm very iffy on her because she has a few scratches that don't really bother me but then there's one that really does stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946582
> 
> There's a front shot, which is where it bugs me the most.
> 
> 
> And here's the scratch shot
> View attachment 2946584
> 
> 
> Other than that though, I really love her and I wanted her for awhile so I was excited I got her off ild but I just don't know. I haven't fully unwrapped her because I'm hoping to get some opinions from everyone.




She's beautiful. I'm sorry you're a little disappointed, but I agree with Pcan, the scratches are less of an issue for me. I'm more concerned with pebbling on florentine. If that scratch has not broken the surface of the leather than some buffing should take care of it. Congrats! I love her smoothness.


----------



## Surfercisco

My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next


----------



## klynneann

Surfercisco said:


> My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next


 
LOVE this color combo!  I saw this in a store the other day and liked it except for how stiff it was.  Very interested in hearing if it softens up over time - please keep us posted!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Surfercisco said:


> My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next



_Looks_ lovely hope it softens for you!


----------



## Surfercisco

Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?


----------



## Surfercisco

klynneann said:


> ​
> LOVE this color combo!  I saw this in a store the other day and liked it except for how stiff it was.  Very interested in hearing if it softens up over time - please keep us posted!



I think the stiffness will be a turn off for some people.  Ladies need to touch this in person before pulling the trigger, I think.


----------



## HesitantShopper

joce01 said:


> So the Stanwich came and I'm very iffy on her because she has a few scratches that don't really bother me but then there's one that really does stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946582
> 
> There's a front shot, which is where it bugs me the most.
> 
> 
> And here's the scratch shot
> View attachment 2946584
> 
> 
> Other than that though, I really love her and I wanted her for awhile so I was excited I got her off ild but I just don't know. I haven't fully unwrapped her because I'm hoping to get some opinions from everyone.



Nice rich color, i agree with the rest i'd try a conditioner so is it a genuine slit in the leather or a surface type?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Surfercisco said:


> Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?



For myself the stiffness combined with the zero pockets would bother me BUT that is me for others they like structured bags..

How do you feel? i almost get the idea your unsure?


----------



## seton

Surfercisco said:


> My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next



Gorgeous! I'm sure she will soften up with plenty of use and conditioner.







Surfercisco said:


> Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?




Wish the logo on the bag is the same gold stamp as the pouch.


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next




Gorgeous! Love that pop of blue inside. I saw these in the store too the leather is gorgeous, but you're right....stiff. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## joce01

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice rich color, i agree with the rest i'd try a conditioner so is it a genuine slit in the leather or a surface type?



I'm pretty sure it's just a slit and it's barely noticeable to be honest, I think I overreacted haha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?




Oh my!!!! I think she's beautiful. The blue is gorgeous with the Natural. If I were to get one, it would be this one. I think it's just a simple clean classy bag. Mist true drawstrings don't come with pockets, however, I know some of the newer drawstrings (Samba, Campbell) have pockets. I think it would go great with a nice suit or even a pair of jeans and a cow neck sweater. It's beautiful and sleek, that's just it in my opinion. I love simple bags like this. 

I'm excited to see what you decide. [emoji2]


----------



## tristaeliseh

I go looking for silk scarves at Goodwill but I come out with this lovely little bag, on the rack for 3.99 and it's been a minute since I've had a bag that small but I'll post a better view of the bag later  Also came out with a Vera Bradley wristlet and a Givenchy Parfums bag.


----------



## Surfercisco

HesitantShopper said:


> For myself the stiffness combined with the zero pockets would bother me BUT that is me for others they like structured bags..
> 
> How do you feel? i almost get the idea your unsure?



Yes- that's it!   I AM unsure.  I don't like a bag that completely collapses, but this is completely the opposite. It is lovely to look at and it even gives the visual impression that it is a malleable leather, but in reality it is extremely stiff.  The strap, on the other hand is completely normal feeling- very pliable.  I agree with you about the no pocket issue.  I have some other bags  that have no pockets, so I'm okay with that, but it isn't ideal.  On the positive note, besides being pretty, it is VERY light.


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!! I think she's beautiful. The blue is gorgeous with the Natural. If I were to get one, it would be this one. I think it's just a simple clean classy bag. Mist true drawstrings don't come with pockets, however, I know some of the newer drawstrings (Samba, Campbell) have pockets. I think it would go great with a nice suit or even a pair of jeans and a cow neck sweater. It's beautiful and sleek, that's just it in my opinion. I love simple bags like this.
> 
> I'm excited to see what you decide. [emoji2]



I plan on keeping her.  She is very clean looking and light in weight.  She does, indeed, have a modern feel so I am liking that.  I will take a chance and see how the leather ages!


----------



## klynneann

Surfercisco said:


> I plan on keeping her.  She is very clean looking and light in weight.  She does, indeed, have a modern feel so I am liking that.  I will take a chance and see how the leather ages!



Please keep us posted!  If she softens up, even a bit, this might be the bucket bag I've been looking for...  !!


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> It's TMoro Brown. And I will keep her because she's pebbled on the sides only and I think it's very cool. But with the scratch, I think it is but when I run my finger over it, it does dip down or anything.




My stanwhich from ild has the same scratch !! It doesn't dip down like a scratch either .I kept the bag though ! It did bother me but once I changed into it I kind of forgot about it


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I go looking for silk scarves at Goodwill but I come out with this lovely little bag, on the rack for 3.99 and it's been a minute since I've had a bag that small but I'll post a better view of the bag later  Also came out with a Vera Bradley wristlet and a Givenchy Parfums bag.




Cute little bag Trista! You never known what treasures you'll find.


----------



## Suzwhat

Surfercisco said:


> Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?



Beautiful!  Like the color and I agree with the majority...really liking that blue with it.  Please keep us posted on how you like it.



tristaeliseh said:


> I go looking for silk scarves at Goodwill but I come out with this lovely little bag, on the rack for 3.99 and it's been a minute since I've had a bag that small but I'll post a better view of the bag later  Also came out with a Vera Bradley wristlet and a Givenchy Parfums bag.



Nice!  Good deal.



joce01 said:


> So the Stanwich came and I'm very iffy on her because she has a few scratches that don't really bother me but then there's one that really does stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946582
> 
> There's a front shot, which is where it bugs me the most.
> 
> 
> And here's the scratch shot
> View attachment 2946584
> 
> 
> Other than that though, I really love her and I wanted her for awhile so I was excited I got her off ild but I just don't know. I haven't fully unwrapped her because I'm hoping to get some opinions from everyone.



I really love the color and hope you love!  Congrats on a lovely bag.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Cute little bag Trista! You never known what treasures you'll find.


It's very true! I wasn't looking for it since my mind was looking elsewhere but it was waiting for me!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!  Like the color and I agree with the majority...really liking that blue with it.  Please keep us posted on how you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  Good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the color and hope you love!  Congrats on a lovely bag.


Talk about a great deal compared to those in the glass cases near the front!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.




 Beautiful!!! That's a great fun color. Congrats on your new Zip Zip. [emoji7]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! That's a great fun color. Congrats on your new Zip Zip. [emoji7]




Thank you Pcan I love yellow bags in the summer time.   I am waiting on a Florentine satchel that should arrive soon.  I am slowly turning into a Dooneynista.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you Pcan I love yellow bags in the summer time.   I am waiting on a Florentine satchel that should arrive soon.  I am slowly turning into a Dooneynista.




A new Dooneynista??!!!! It doesn't get better of that. [emoji2]. I can't wait to see your Florentine!


----------



## joce01

Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.


----------



## Suzwhat

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.



Awesome!


----------



## Suzwhat

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2947154
> 
> Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.



Sure is!


----------



## klynneann

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2947154
> 
> Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.



Love - so pretty!!


----------



## klynneann

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.



Twins!  I got mine last week, also at Macy's!    Love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2947154
> 
> Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.




Wow!!! Gorg... Love those colors! Bag twins with the Bone. It's a beautiful all year around color. Congrats girly!!


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.




So petty! Love the yellow! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Thank you Pcan I love yellow bags in the summer time.   I am waiting on a Florentine satchel that should arrive soon.  I am slowly turning into a Dooneynista.




Hello Miss DP Dooneynista! [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2947154
> 
> Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.




They are beautiful sitting there together. Great pair.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Decided to take a quick trip to the outlet, just to Coach and Dooney.
> 
> 
> At coach I only got 2 fobs, but at Dooney, OMG, I hit the jackpot. They had a few samples (old and new patterns) and some had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The best one ever...zip zip in saffiano leather ($80) with matching wallet ($40). I love this one, so much fun!
> 
> This one is lined in yellow nylon.
> 
> 
> The wallet even had a card with comments on what needed to be switched. It says change zipper pull to leather and change zipper color. So look at the cute zipper pull it has, love it!
> 
> 
> It has blue leather and yellow nylon inside.
> 
> Then a total surprise, I love this dover tote. I already switched into it ($100)
> Lined in red fabric.
> 
> Then 2 older patterns that I love
> Satchel in charms print ($60)
> 
> Classic satchel in floral print ($40). This one is the only one of the 5 sample items which is not finished, so the inside is just the red lining that says 'sample' with no pockets. It did not come with a strap either, but since the charms one did, they can share.




This is an AMAZING haul and at a good buy. I especially like the checked Dover satchel and the last floral. Congrats!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Hey everyone! Got my weekender yesterday but for some reason I can't post pics. I tried on the app and the computer. It's amazing though great quality. I have a question for anyone who has a similar bag. Is the leather vachetta?


----------



## BagAddiction712

Yay! Got it!


----------



## Surfercisco

Looks like vachetta to me.  I can't imagine it to be anything else.  Anyone?


----------



## Surfercisco

By the way- I love your weekender!  It is quite beautiful!  I hope you have many fond memories traveling with her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagAddiction712 said:


> Hey everyone! Got my weekender yesterday but for some reason I can't post pics. I tried on the app and the computer. It's amazing though great quality. I have a question for anyone who has a similar bag. Is the leather vachetta?




This is Vachetta. In have this same bag in the older model and I saw it at the outlet last week. It's gorgeous in real life. I'm thinking of getting the black. 


Congrats on your new beauty.  [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Looks like vachetta to me.  I can't imagine it to be anything else.  Anyone?




Yes, it's Vachetta!!! [emoji2]


----------



## klynneann

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2947537
> View attachment 2947538
> View attachment 2947541
> View attachment 2947543
> 
> View attachment 2947546
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it!



Lovely - congrats!


----------



## Springer

I would look at it a couple days. My red stanwich came with something I was unhappy with also. After a couple days, it grew on me and doesn't bother and it's now one of my favorite bags only under my natural flo. 

But if you think it will always bother you, return it. Don't keep something that will always trouble you but give it a chance first. After all, it looks like a smooth one!

I must say I have fallen in love with the stanwich style. I love the trim and shape and feel. Your tmoro is gorgeous.


----------



## Springer

After seeing this picture, that tmoro is even more gorgeous! Such rich, smooth, silky leather!


----------



## Vicmarie

She finally came! 
Small satchel in the Violet color ! I am so glad she is so perfect !


----------



## BagAddiction712

Thanks everyone! I'm glad it's vachetta I love the way it looks when it darkens


----------



## Trudysmom

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2947537
> View attachment 2947538
> View attachment 2947541
> View attachment 2947543
> 
> View attachment 2947546
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it!


Great weekender. Thank you for sharing all of the nice photos!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947758
> 
> 
> She finally came!
> Small satchel in the Violet color ! I am so glad she is so perfect !


Yes, perfect for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2947537
> View attachment 2947538
> View attachment 2947541
> View attachment 2947543
> 
> View attachment 2947546
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it!




Beautiful bag! Traveling will be so fun and chic with this! [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947758
> 
> 
> She finally came!
> Small satchel in the Violet color ! I am so glad she is so perfect !




Wow, pure perfection! Gorgeous! Congrats Vickie [emoji7]


----------



## joce01

Springer said:


> I would look at it a couple days. My red stanwich came with something I was unhappy with also. After a couple days, it grew on me and doesn't bother and it's now one of my favorite bags only under my natural flo.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you think it will always bother you, return it. Don't keep something that will always trouble you but give it a chance first. After all, it looks like a smooth one!
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I have fallen in love with the stanwich style. I love the trim and shape and feel. Your tmoro is gorgeous.




I've carried for the second time today and I don't even pay attention to it like I've forgotten it's there. I love the Stanwich style though. It makes me want to take a trip to the outlets by me and scour for some. She's so roomy I love it. Probably my favorite bag as well.


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947758
> 
> 
> She finally came!
> Small satchel in the Violet color ! I am so glad she is so perfect !



Yay!   Beautiful!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Great summer color!


----------



## corockies17

I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Can't wait to start using her.


----------



## Trudysmom

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.


Congratulations!! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.



how fun, great choice!


----------



## Twoboyz

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.




Congrats and welcome to Dooney! I love this bag on this color. It's so fun!  I can't wait to see your next bag [emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.



I like the pattern - congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.




Yay.... Congrats on your first Dooney!!! I love this color combo. This is your first one but I can guarantee your second and third and forth is not far away. These bags are so addicting.


----------



## MaryBel

Surfercisco said:


> My new Montecito Serena.  I received her today.  Leather is SUPER stiff.  I can only hope she softens up a bit.  I will take a photo of the handles next


 


Surfercisco said:


> Strap is only 1/2 inch.  Kangaroo pouch is there because there are no pockets.  Blue resin coated interior.  No buckles or clasps- just these tack type adjustable straps.  It is not a warm feeling purse like the Florentine.  Very different.  I got it with a trade in certificate so I am not feeling too critical here and paid about 50% of retail. Opinions?


 

Love your new Montecito! The blue interior looks so good with the exterior color. I hope she softens up. Congrats!



DP PURSE FAN said:


> New bag in the house thanks to Macys sale.


 
Love your new Zip zip! Congrats!




joce01 said:


> View attachment 2947154
> 
> Also I forgot to share my flo satchel in bone. She's beautiful.


 
Your new stanwich looks so yummy! and the bone too! Just like 2 chocolates (brown and white), yum!! Conrgats!




BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 2947537
> View attachment 2947538
> View attachment 2947541
> View attachment 2947543
> 
> View attachment 2947546
> 
> 
> Yay! Got it!


 Gorgeous! Congrats!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2947758
> 
> 
> She finally came!
> Small satchel in the Violet color ! I am so glad she is so perfect !


 
Love your new flo! There's something about this violet color! It's gorgeous!




corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.


 
Love your tote! The chevron is really calling my name! congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.

But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.

Sorry for the blurry in car picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2949203


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.
> 
> But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry in car picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949203


That is a cute bag and great color!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.
> 
> But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry in car picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949203




Hey GF!
Nice to 'see' you!
Love your new satchel! So happy! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is a cute bag and great color!




Thanks!  Luckily I had a coupon that worked at Belk so I didn't have to wait for clearance. That made me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Nice to 'see' you!
> Love your new satchel! So happy! Congrats!




Hey GF!  I have lots of catching up to do. I was torn between this and the blue. I'm sure at some point I'll snag the blue at Dillards, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.
> 
> But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry in car picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949203




Heyyyyyyyy punkin!!!! The Gretta Satchel... She's so pretty. Love that fun color. Well, at least you haven't forgotten about us. Pop in anytime. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Suzwhat

corockies17 said:


> I received my first ever Dooney & Bourke purse, I ordered her from Macy's this past weekend, Chevron Bailey in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to start using her.




I am so happy for you!  I have the same color, but Gabriella satchel.  I love it and hope you love yours.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.
> 
> But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry in car picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949203



Very cute!  Enjoy.  I have this bag too, but in Charcoal. Yours is very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

Last week when I went to the outlet and got all the sample bags, there was one I left behind that was haunting me, so I called this morning and they still had it so I had to go and get it.


Ms zip zip satchel in red ostrich, from the Sahara collection. Funny thing about this one, is called zip zip but mine has only one zipper pull. Weird. TB, does yours have 1 or 2 zipper pulls?


Also, last time I went I wanted a Santorini in gray, I didn't see any and dummy me I forgot to ask if they had any. Well this time I asked and they told me they had the large satchel, which was too big, then the manager was checking to see if it could be ordered and she saw the system was telling her they had one, so she checked in the back and yes, they had the small satchel, so that one came home with me too. Both were 50% plus they had the extra 20%.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Heyyyyyyyy punkin!!!! The Gretta Satchel... She's so pretty. Love that fun color. Well, at least you haven't forgotten about us. Pop in anytime. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]




Hey girl!!  Thanks! I love how cheerful this color is. 

I haven't forgotten y'all, just too much going on lately. 

I need to catch up on all the new bags everyone has gotten lately.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Very cute!  Enjoy.  I have this bag too, but in Charcoal. Yours is very pretty!




Thanks!  The charcoal is pretty too. So many colors...,


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Last week when I went to the outlet and got all the sample bags, there was one I left behind that was haunting me, so I called this morning and they still had it so I had to go and get it.
> 
> 
> Ms zip zip satchel in red ostrich, from the Sahara collection. Funny thing about this one, is called zip zip but mine has only one zipper pull. Weird. TB, does yours have 1 or 2 zipper pulls?
> 
> 
> Also, last time I went I wanted a Santorini in gray, I didn't see any and dummy me I forgot to ask if they had any. Well this time I asked and they told me they had the large satchel, which was too big, then the manager was checking to see if it could be ordered and she saw the system was telling her they had one, so she checked in the back and yes, they had the small satchel, so that one came home with me too. Both were 50% plus they had the extra 20%.



very nice, and great deals


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> Last week when I went to the outlet and got all the sample bags, there was one I left behind that was haunting me, so I called this morning and they still had it so I had to go and get it.
> 
> 
> Ms zip zip satchel in red ostrich, from the Sahara collection. Funny thing about this one, is called zip zip but mine has only one zipper pull. Weird. TB, does yours have 1 or 2 zipper pulls?
> 
> 
> Also, last time I went I wanted a Santorini in gray, I didn't see any and dummy me I forgot to ask if they had any. Well this time I asked and they told me they had the large satchel, which was too big, then the manager was checking to see if it could be ordered and she saw the system was telling her they had one, so she checked in the back and yes, they had the small satchel, so that one came home with me too. Both were 50% plus they had the extra 20%.



Those are great finds and fantastic prices!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love your new handbags.  We are twins,  but your prices were 20% better than mine... great deals.  The zip zip in the Sahara, Caiman, Amazon, and Alto collections all have only 1 zipper pull.  The style has always been called zip zip,  but until the pebbled leather and saffiano collections I think all the older ones  were single zip.  Either way,  I love the zip zip style of handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> very nice, and great deals


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Those are great finds and fantastic prices!






Thank you Immi and HS!
I know, those deals makes it hard to stop!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> very nice, and great deals


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love your new handbags.  We are twins,  but your prices were 20% better than mine... great deals.  The zip zip in the Sahara, Caiman, Amazon, and Alto collections all have only 1 zipper pull.  The style has always been called zip zip,  but until the pebbled leather and saffiano collections I think all the older ones  were single zip.  Either way,  I love the zip zip style of handbag.




Thanks LJ!
I didn't know that. The outlet here rarely has any of the higher end bags so I never really noticed about the zipper. Only until yesterday 


I too love the zip zip style!


So do you have the same 2 in the same colors?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, life has been so crazy for the last several weeks.
> 
> But I did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and came away with this little cutie at 25% off.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry in car picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2949203




So cute NAC! I have missed your lunchtime power shopping reveals. I'm glad you're back. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Last week when I went to the outlet and got all the sample bags, there was one I left behind that was haunting me, so I called this morning and they still had it so I had to go and get it.
> 
> 
> Ms zip zip satchel in red ostrich, from the Sahara collection. Funny thing about this one, is called zip zip but mine has only one zipper pull. Weird. TB, does yours have 1 or 2 zipper pulls?
> 
> 
> Also, last time I went I wanted a Santorini in gray, I didn't see any and dummy me I forgot to ask if they had any. Well this time I asked and they told me they had the large satchel, which was too big, then the manager was checking to see if it could be ordered and she saw the system was telling her they had one, so she checked in the back and yes, they had the small satchel, so that one came home with me too. Both were 50% plus they had the extra 20%.




Beautiful! I wouldn't mind being haunted by those! I tried on that red ostrich too when I got mine. It's so pretty but I leaned toward the darker color bag so I went with the Croco. Now I'm second guessing myself so I might exchange it for something else, a less formal bag. I was a little perplexed by the name myself. Mine only has one zipper too. Strange....


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I wouldn't mind being haunted by those! I tried on that red ostrich too when I got mine. It's so pretty but I leaned toward the darker color bag so I went with the Croco. Now I'm second guessing myself so I might exchange it for something else, a less formal bag. I was a little perplexed by the name myself. Mine only has one zipper too. Strange....


 
Thanks GF!
I got the red ostrich because I've been wishing for the red ostrich Camilla for a long time with no luck on finding it, so I gave up (kind of, if I find it I'll get it) and got this one, so now my thirst for red ostrich is satisfied 


I did not see the one like yours at my outlet but it's ok since I already have Camilla in that leather and color, so red was just what I needed. I think yours is a very good choice, very elegant. I wouldn't exchange it. To me that's a bag that looks good with any outfit, from casual to dressed up.


Ok, good to know about the zipper pull. For a second yesterday I was wondering if mine was defective. LJ helped me and clarified the issue.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  yes,  I have the grey Santorini small satchel.  It was my first Santorini.  I bought it after you posted the Santorini drawstring you bought. After that reveal I became obsessed with owing a Santorini satchel.    I also bought the Bordeaux and the black Santorini.  And I recently got the red Sahara ostrich zip zip.  I'd never seen that one before,  and couldn't resist when it became available, and on sale.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  yes,  I have the grey Santorini small satchel.  It was my first Santorini.  I bought it after you posted the Santorini drawstring you bought. After that reveal I became obsessed with owing a Santorini satchel.    I also bought the Bordeaux and the black Santorini.  And I recently got the red Sahara ostrich zip zip.  I'd never seen that one before,  and couldn't resist when it became available, and on sale.




I know what you mean, I got obsessed with it after seeing Sarah's pics of hers.

So all of your 3 Santorinis are satchels? 
I kind of now have the same colors as yours, but I decided to get one in each style: t-moro DS, Bordeaux shopper and the gray satchel. I got the hobo but in blue croco and in gray in ostrich. 


I know what you mean about the zip zip, I saw it once on ILD and I was tempted but passed on it and it was later gone, so I got lucky to find it again. And one more case of getting the display: The got me the one they had in the back but I did not like it, the bumps on the front were not consistent, the top part had a lot and the bottom not as much, then the back was all consistent but you could not feel the bumps, looked like they were just painted on. The display one, was perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I often buy the display handbag if it's in better condition.  While I prefer to have a bag that no one else has touched,  it's more important that it be perfect.  And I figure the germs will have died by the time the bag gets to me. 


I think it's a great idea to have different styles in the Santorini.  But when I looked at them,  the satchel was the only style that worked for me.  I'm not into shoulder bags and the zipper on the shopper made me nuts.   I did eventually break down and get the drawstring because it looked so sharp,  but after using it once or twice,  I realize I should not have bought it.  The style just doesn't work for me.  It will end up in the back of my closet along with the other drawstrings I have bought over the years.


Many real ostrich handbags,  not just those like Dooneys which are leather embossed to look like ostrich, have varying ostrich density on different parts of the handbag.   I guess the very most expensive ones are consistent,  but anything under several thousand $ usually have the nicest ostrich on the front and a sparser ostrich (from different parts of the bird) on the back, sides, and bottom.  It's not that I shop in super expensive places that feature the real stuff,  but I did get a chance to see them at a warehouse sale a few years ago.  And YES,  I bought a small real ostrich dress bag.  

  If I could go back,  I'd buy a few more.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So cute NAC! I have missed your lunchtime power shopping reveals. I'm glad you're back. [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you!  I've missed seeing everyone's pictures and reveals.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Last week when I went to the outlet and got all the sample bags, there was one I left behind that was haunting me, so I called this morning and they still had it so I had to go and get it.
> 
> 
> Ms zip zip satchel in red ostrich, from the Sahara collection. Funny thing about this one, is called zip zip but mine has only one zipper pull. Weird. TB, does yours have 1 or 2 zipper pulls?
> 
> 
> Also, last time I went I wanted a Santorini in gray, I didn't see any and dummy me I forgot to ask if they had any. Well this time I asked and they told me they had the large satchel, which was too big, then the manager was checking to see if it could be ordered and she saw the system was telling her they had one, so she checked in the back and yes, they had the small satchel, so that one came home with me too. Both were 50% plus they had the extra 20%.


Very nice. I have grey San on hold


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Another new dooney this week.  This one from ebay in beautiful conditon only worn a few times.  I paid $165 saved about $200 from retail.  I Love this bag. 


 Watching Youtube videos and coming here makes me just want more bags!  I am in the Dooney zone now. I am having a hard time limiting my purchases.   I am trying to get the best deals possible while building up my collection.  Thanks to everyone who makes videos and shares your collections here.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DB:*  love your new violet Florentine satchel.  Perfect for greeting spring.  Glad you got a great deal.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lavenderjunkie said:


> *DB:*  love your new violet Florentine satchel.  Perfect for greeting spring.  Glad you got a great deal.




Thanks really enjoying this bag this week.  I hope to keep her in great condition.


----------



## Surfercisco

My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!

 I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.

I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it... 

I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!


----------



## Surfercisco

Here is a photo of the separate rings for the cross body/shoulder strap on the Sutton.


----------



## Surfercisco

Oh no!  I sound like a brat.  I bought the patent leather zip zip for myself.  I am considering returning it.  It wasn't a gift from my mom.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbags.   I like the fact that they added the ring for the strap to the Sutton.  They should do that on all the bags.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Today was the 50% off sale at Goodwill and in the midst of finding finishing items for Easter, I come across this bag sitting on the rack with the other bags. I looked it up online, this bag originally costs $85 but it was 3.99. 50% off that so 1.99. It's a very cute tiny bag I would use to hold maybe cosmetics or something!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I often buy the display handbag if it's in better condition.  While I prefer to have a bag that no one else has touched,*  it's more important that it be perfect.*  And I figure the germs will have died by the time the bag gets to me.
> 
> 
> I think it's a great idea to have different styles in the Santorini.  But when I looked at them,  the satchel was the only style that worked for me.  I'm not into shoulder bags and the zipper on the shopper made me nuts.   I did eventually break down and get the drawstring because it looked so sharp,  but after using it once or twice,  I realize I should not have bought it.  The style just doesn't work for me.  It will end up in the back of my closet along with the other drawstrings I have bought over the years.
> 
> 
> Many real ostrich handbags,  not just those like Dooneys which are leather embossed to look like ostrich, have varying ostrich density on different parts of the handbag.   I guess the very most expensive ones are consistent,  but anything under several thousand $ usually have the nicest ostrich on the front and a sparser ostrich (from different parts of the bird) on the back, sides, and bottom.  It's not that I shop in super expensive places that feature the real stuff,  but I did get a chance to see them at a warehouse sale a few years ago.  And YES,  I bought a small real ostrich dress bag.
> 
> If I could go back,  I'd buy a few more.


 
I totally agree with you! for me too it's more important to be perfect! I have never even thought about the germs on the displays. The only thing that stops me from the displays is if they are not in good condition, like the displays at the department stores, that get handled so much they almost look used, and some of they might even be, since some people use the bags and then return them.


I think you did the right think by getting all satchels. If a style works for you, I'm all for multiples! You should try selling the Santorini DS if you are not using it, no sense in keeping it and you can use the space and the money for another. 


Nice info about the ostrich. I like my bags to be consistent and I like to feel the bumps in the ostrich and the one they had for me had just the paint dots but not the bumps, they even looked weird, I guess it was because they were flat, so it looked like a round smudge. I'm happy the other one was in good condition!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice. I have grey San on hold




Thanks GF!
What style are you getting?


----------



## MaryBel

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Another new dooney this week.  This one from ebay in beautiful conditon only worn a few times.  I paid $165 saved about $200 from retail.  I Love this bag.
> 
> 
> Watching Youtube videos and coming here makes me just want more bags!  I am in the Dooney zone now. I am having a hard time limiting my purchases.   I am trying to get the best deals possible while building up my collection.  Thanks to everyone who makes videos and shares your collections here.




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

tristaeliseh said:


> Today was the 50% off sale at Goodwill and in the midst of finding finishing items for Easter, I come across this bag sitting on the rack with the other bags. I looked it up online, this bag originally costs $85 but it was 3.99. 50% off that so 1.99. It's a very cute tiny bag I would use to hold maybe cosmetics or something!


 
So cute and what a deal! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Surfercisco said:


> My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!
> 
> I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.
> 
> I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it...
> 
> I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!




Awesome haul!
Congrats! Your mom is so sweet! I'd say she deserves an extra special gift this mother's day!


----------



## Suzwhat

Surfercisco said:


> My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!
> 
> I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.
> 
> I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it...
> 
> I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!



Beautiful bags.  You and your mom sound like you have a lovely and loving relationship.  Enjoy the bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Another new dooney this week.  This one from ebay in beautiful conditon only worn a few times.  I paid $165 saved about $200 from retail.  I Love this bag.
> 
> 
> Watching Youtube videos and coming here makes me just want more bags!  I am in the Dooney zone now. I am having a hard time limiting my purchases.   I am trying to get the best deals possible while building up my collection.  Thanks to everyone who makes videos and shares your collections here.




Gorgeous DP!! This seems to be the color of the season! Congrats on that great deal. enjoy!


----------



## Allieandalf

tristaeliseh said:


> Today was the 50% off sale at Goodwill and in the midst of finding finishing items for Easter, I come across this bag sitting on the rack with the other bags. I looked it up online, this bag originally costs $85 but it was 3.99. 50% off that so 1.99. It's a very cute tiny bag I would use to hold maybe cosmetics or something!




That is too cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!




Gorgeous bags!! Your mom sounds like my Mom. That was very sweet of her. That red saffiano is one of the most vibrant reds I've ever seen. It's gorgeous. The Sutton is beautiful too. It's fun to watch the vachetta patina. I bet it will be beautiful once it darkens a bit. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Surfercisco said:


> Here is a photo of the separate rings for the cross body/shoulder strap on the Sutton.




This is a great feature.


----------



## Allieandalf

Surfercisco said:


> My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!




They are beauties, especially that red saffiano.  Love the look of the zip zip but they are a little too small for me.  I have a dark gray one which I will probably sell in the near future.  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> Today was the 50% off sale at Goodwill and in the midst of finding finishing items for Easter, I come across this bag sitting on the rack with the other bags. I looked it up online, this bag originally costs $85 but it was 3.99. 50% off that so 1.99. It's a very cute tiny bag I would use to hold maybe cosmetics or something!




Nice find! That's so cute.


----------



## Allieandalf

My latest acquisition from Macy's when they were having their 20% off sale a couple of weeks ago.  I had been looking for a red bag but didn't want to spend a lot since this won't be an everyday bag.  Unfortunately, it's not the shade of red I was looking for.  It's more of an orangey red so I'm not sure she will be sticking around.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Very very cute minus like this weird mark on it but I always look past flaws that I know I probably can't fix. Even the sticker inside is present in the zip pocket but it's very cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> What style are you getting?


Large satchel


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large satchel




Nice! 
I tried it at the outlet but it was too big for what I wanted, so I went with the smaller one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> My recent acquisitions.  A bright red saffiano zip zip and Sutton Sydney satchel.  My amazing mom bought these for me and won't take a check from me to repay her.  I might have to buy her a gift card for the same amount to "force her"  to take a reimbursement.  I love my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Sutton- very light and roomy.  Even though it looks like it is the same size as the zip zip- it has a deeper profile.  Love that I can take the Saffiano and the Sutton in the rain.  I love that the Sutton has separate rings for the cross body strap.  The cross body seems a little long for me (I am 5'6") so I think I will have a couple more holes punched in it so that I can shorten it.  The strap comes in three sections so the middle section can be removed for a shoulder bag effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about keeping the patent leather one since I think it might be overkill (I love the vachetta though).  I'm thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> I am putting myself on a ban.  I'll admire the beautiful handbags you ladies present here!




Beautiful girlfriend... You hit the jackpot! Bag ban??? That's like a curse around here. Lol

Good luck with your ban girly but you have these new beautiful babies to hold you over for awhile.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> My latest acquisition from Macy's when they were having their 20% off sale a couple of weeks ago.  I had been looking for a red bag but didn't want to spend a lot since this won't be an everyday bag.  Unfortunately, it's not the shade of red I was looking for.  It's more of an orangey red so I'm not sure she will be sticking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951530




So cute and perfect for an everyday bag! I actually love the shade. I was at the outlet yesterday and the large pocket satchel in this color caught my eye. I almost bought it. I put it back because I rarely wear my black one and impulse buys have not been good to me lately. However now I keep thinking about it....  I really like the color. [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Nice!
> I tried it at the outlet but it was too big for what I wanted, so I went with the smaller one.


You know I love them BIG &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Allieandalf said:


> My latest acquisition from Macy's when they were having their 20% off sale a couple of weeks ago.  I had been looking for a red bag but didn't want to spend a lot since this won't be an everyday bag.  Unfortunately, it's not the shade of red I was looking for.  It's more of an orangey red so I'm not sure she will be sticking around.




Oh it's cute! Might be a great color and style for summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag. 
View attachment 2953267


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You know I love them BIG &#65533;&#65533;




I know you do!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267


 
WOW, lots of nice bags making it to TJM.  Congrats!
I haven't gone lately - trying to be good, not working as well as I wanted


----------



## MaryBel

And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.


----------



## MaryBel

Was tempted by a couple of siggys but decided to leave them - for later


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.




Absolutely gorgeous!  I have no will power either, lol. Which is why my new beauty came home with me today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.




All I can say is... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267



What a great find! Good for you!



MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.



Being good is overrated...lol. Maybe you're "being good" at buying beautiful bags!

I can see you in an all white outfit carrying this HOT VIOLET bag and being a very good girl!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I have no will power either, lol. Which is why my new beauty came home with me today.




Thanks GF!
I know exactly what you mean


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].




Thanks GF!
You need to get one in this color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> You need to get one in this color!




I do!!! Lol. I use to see them all the time and gave up and I ended up with the Violet Bristol which I'm not 100% in love with. Maybe I'll run up on one. [emoji16]


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> *Being good is overrated*...lol. Maybe you're "being good" at buying beautiful bags!
> 
> *I can see you in an all white outfit carrying this HOT VIOLET bag and being a very good girl!*


 
ITA!


It's difficult not being good at buying beautiful bags with so many gorgeous Dooneys out there!


Oh, I like the way you think! The only thing missing in that outfit would be a Halo!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.




  Wow.Beautiful.love the color


----------



## rubylovesdooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267



Great find.need to go to tjmaxx soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love the violet Clayton.


*Pcan:*  I also love the violet Bristol.   I think the Bristol is my favorite Flo style.  I love the look of the Clayton (but it's too heavy for me to carry) and I love the look of the small satchel too.  But of all,  I find the Bristol the most usable.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I do!!! Lol. I use to see them all the time and gave up and I ended up with the Violet Bristol which I'm not 100% in love with. Maybe I'll run up on one. [emoji16]




They had one more here, just saying...


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Wow.Beautiful.love the color


 
Thanks Ruby!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love the violet Clayton.


 
Thanks LJ!


I too love the look and size of the Bristol but when I carry my ocean by the strap, I always feel the buckles poking me


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267


Wow! I would have snapped that up in a second. Beautiful bag. I would be dancing up a storm.
Why oh why do I never see a nice Dooney at TJMaxx?


----------



## tristaeliseh

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267


I've always wanted that bag but I need to work up to getting it! Enjoy the bag


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267



Love it!  Congrats on great find!  Enjoy it.



MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.



So pretty!  I hope you love it.


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267



Beautiful!  I saw this style at the outlet and was pleasantly surprised by how thick and yet soft the leather was.  I was so tempted, but I was good...



MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.



MaryBel, I finally made it to the D&B outlet - I was there on Sunday, looks like we just missed each other lol!  This is a beautiful bag, I love the style.  The outlet was a little overwhelming - so many bags in so many colors!  I left empty-handed due to another recent purchase, but I'm so excited to know it's there and will definitely be going back.  Thankfully it's just far enough away that I can't run over there on a whim or I'd be in serious trouble lol.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267


This bag was Nardstrom exclusive for 400$ something. I love it. How much,if I may ask? I ve seen some on ILD. How do you like it so far? Hope to see some OOTD with this one 



MaryBel said:


> And this is why my 'being good' is not working...You know I went to the outlet on last Thursday and I saw they still had a violet bag and I could not stop obsessing about it so on Sat, I did a quick trip and got this. Took me a long time to decide between the 2 they had, the one from the back was smoother but a bit lighter so I went with the display. The color a bit more intense and the leather also feels thicker in this one.


 Wow, so beautiful. How much? I need a summer bag


----------



## justeen

I bought this purse at a local thrift store!  My first Dooney! They definitely didn't know the value of this brand or this specific purse very well  super happy about it! I paid 40$ and its a very heavy purse!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> So pretty!  I hope you love it.




Thanks Suz!
I do, I've been staring at it every day thinking on changing into her but haven't gone anywhere and the weather is kind of rainy, so she's patiently waiting, me not so patiently


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> MaryBel, I finally made it to the D&B outlet - I was there on Sunday, looks like we just missed each other lol!  This is a beautiful bag, I love the style.  The outlet was a little overwhelming - so many bags in so many colors!  I left empty-handed due to another recent purchase, but I'm so excited to know it's there and will definitely be going back.  Thankfully it's just far enough away that I can't run over there on a whim or I'd be in serious trouble lol.




I'm glad you finally made it! 


I know what you mean about being overwhelming. when I go I always kind of go by collections as I walk in and eliminate them in my head if I'm not interested in any bag from that particular collection, that way I can just think about the bags I want without feeling so overwhelmed. 


For me it is not that far but it's a least 1 hr (with good traffic) for the round trip plus the time spent there and between work, housework and family activities, I don't have too much free time to make it as often as I'd like, although now I'm even trying to not go as often even if I can to limit the number of bags I get.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Wow, so beautiful. How much? I need a summer bag




Thanks Nebo. It was 60% off, so 171.20 + tax


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Nebo. It was 60% off, so 171.20 + tax



Darling, you need to clean out your inbox ) Cant messg. you.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Darling, you need to clean out your inbox ) Cant messg. you.


 
Done!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> I'm glad you finally made it!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about being overwhelming. when I go I always kind of go by collections as I walk in and eliminate them in my head if I'm not interested in any bag from that particular collection, that way I can just think about the bags I want without feeling so overwhelmed.
> 
> 
> For me it is not that far but it's a least 1 hr (with good traffic) for the round trip plus the time spent there and between work, housework and family activities, I don't have too much free time to make it as often as I'd like, although now I'm even trying to not go as often even if I can to limit the number of bags I get.



That's what I did, I went section by section.  There sure is a lot to look at.    As I went I tried to keep in mind what I already have so I don't get the same type/color bag.  I'm looking forward to my next visit there, but probably won't be for a little while.


----------



## immigratty

Large Giovanna in Tmoro, however I will likely be sending this back...still working it out with *******, since this was a final sale.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> That's what I did, I went section by section.  There sure is a lot to look at.    As I went I tried to keep in mind what I already have so I don't get the same type/color bag.  I'm looking forward to my next visit there, but probably won't be for a little while.




Wow... Gorgeous!!! Why are you sending it back??? Love that color too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> They had one more here, just saying...




Humm... Really? What is the discount and was it in decent condition?


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> Large Giovanna in Tmoro, however I will likely be sending this back...still working it out with *******, since this was a final sale.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Gorgeous!!! Why are you sending it back??? Love that color too!



Oops, I think you meant to quote immigratty, PcanTannedBty lol!  But I think the bag is beautiful too and am also curious as to why she wants to send it back...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> Oops, I think you meant to quote immigratty, PcanTannedBty lol!  But I think the bag is beautiful too and am also curious as to why she wants to send it back...




Lol. Yes, I did!!


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> Large Giovanna in Tmoro, however I will likely be sending this back...still working it out with *******, since this was a final sale.



Gorgeous! I too am wondering why you are sending it back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> *What a great find! Good for you!*
> 
> Being good is overrated...lol. Maybe you're "being good" at buying beautiful bags!
> 
> I can see you in an all white outfit carrying this HOT VIOLET bag and being a very good girl!




Thanks GP!  I've wanted to try a Chelsea, and I love croc in Cognac, so this was perfect. 



MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I know exactly what you mean




LOL.  I'm powerless when it comes to beautiful bags at clearance prices.  My busting at the seams closet is proof of that.  




rubylovesdooney said:


> Great find.need to go to tjmaxx soon.


Thanks!  Most of the time when I go, I see nothing.  Then every once in awhile I manage to be there at the right time.



YankeeDooney said:


> Wow! I would have snapped that up in a second. Beautiful bag. I would be dancing up a storm.
> Why oh why do I never see a nice Dooney at TJMaxx?


Thanks!  I don't usually see any good ones either.  This was very unusual.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> I've always wanted that bag but I need to work up to getting it! Enjoy the bag


Thank you!  I've been wanting a Chelsea and a croc bag for awhile myself.  I'm still surprised it was still there.  I hardly ever see any good Dooneys at TJMaxx anymore.



Suzwhat said:


> Love it!  Congrats on great find!  Enjoy it.
> So pretty!  I hope you love it.




Thank you!!



klynneann said:


> *Beautiful!  I saw this style at the outlet and was pleasantly surprised by how thick and yet soft the leather was.  I was so tempted, but I was good...*
> 
> MaryBel, I finally made it to the D&B outlet - I was there on Sunday, looks like we just missed each other lol!  This is a beautiful bag, I love the style.  The outlet was a little overwhelming - so many bags in so many colors!  I left empty-handed due to another recent purchase, but I'm so excited to know it's there and will definitely be going back.  Thankfully it's just far enough away that I can't run over there on a whim or I'd be in serious trouble lol.


 Thank you!  I agree - it is thick yet soft.  I really like that. 




Nebo said:


> *This bag was Nardstrom exclusive for 400$ something. I love it. How much,if I may ask? I ve seen some on ILD. How do you like it so far? Hope to see some OOTD with this one *
> 
> Wow, so beautiful. How much? I need a summer bag




Thank you, Nebo! I'm still not sure how she ended up at my TJMaxx, but I'm thrilled she was.  I think the FP was something like $428?  And I got her for $249, so around 40% off.  Anything less than FP makes me a happy girl, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

justeen said:


> I bought this purse at a local thrift store!  My first Dooney! They definitely didn't know the value of this brand or this specific purse very well  super happy about it! I paid 40$ and its a very heavy purse!




So cute!  What a great score!!  Congrats!



immigratty said:


> Large Giovanna in Tmoro, however I will likely be sending this back...still working it out with *******, since this was a final sale.


 
So pretty!  Sorry she didn't work out for you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

immigratty said:


> Large Giovanna in Tmoro, however I will likely be sending this back...still working it out with *******, since this was a final sale.



oh this is nice, great rich color too. Sorry it won't work for you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267



Really nice! score on the dustbag i find those are hit n miss there...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Allieandalf said:


> My latest acquisition from Macy's when they were having their 20% off sale a couple of weeks ago.  I had been looking for a red bag but didn't want to spend a lot since this won't be an everyday bag.  Unfortunately, it's not the shade of red I was looking for.  It's more of an orangey red so I'm not sure she will be sticking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951530



I have seen it, definitely more on the orange tone attractive but not a true say, apple red.


----------



## immigratty

klynneann said:


> Oops, I think you meant to quote immigratty, PcanTannedBty lol!  But I think the bag is beautiful too and am also curious as to why she wants to send it back...



hello, man it's got some pretty major issues, so I'll give the summary: 

1. the little knob that the flap on the front pocket latches onto is way off center, so the strap leans far to the right when fastened
2. scratches [deep] all over the bag
3. major indentations in the bag
4. this huge wrinkle line that's like 1.5-2 inches wide literally from top to bottom
5. the inside looked very used, and it had a lot of pilling on the material inside

and all of this when the SA told me the bag was in flawless condition. I'm really sad about it, I've wanted a large Tmoro Giovanna for so long, finally got one, now I have to return it.  I am really bummed. Hope I come across one in good condition


----------



## immigratty

and thanx everyone. I absolutely LOVE this bag, and am super bummed I will be returning it


----------



## klynneann

immigratty said:


> hello, man it's got some pretty major issues, so I'll give the summary:
> 
> 1. the little knob that the flap on the front pocket latches onto is way off center, so the strap leans far to the right when fastened
> 2. scratches [deep] all over the bag
> 3. major indentations in the bag
> 4. this huge wrinkle line that's like 1.5-2 inches wide literally from top to bottom
> 5. the inside looked very used, and it had a lot of pilling on the material inside
> 
> and all of this when the SA told me the bag was in flawless condition. I'm really sad about it, I've wanted a large Tmoro Giovanna for so long, finally got one, now I have to return it.  I am really bummed. Hope I come across one in good condition



I'm so sorry.  It's a beautiful bag, I can understand why you've been after one - it's a total bummer that it has so many issues.   I definitely see what you see on #1 - it does look off-center.  I hope that you can find another one soon!


----------



## immigratty

klynneann said:


> I'm so sorry.  It's a beautiful bag, I can understand why you've been after one - it's a total bummer that it has so many issues.   I definitely see what you see on #1 - it does look off-center.  I hope that you can find another one soon!



thanx so much GF. I'm on the hunt!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  so disappointing.  Hope you can find another one.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  so disappointing.  Hope you can find another one.



Thanx LJ. I thought I had marked one off of my very short list to buy [This, Evelina, Camilla] but back up to three.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> hello, man it's got some pretty major issues, so I'll give the summary:
> 
> 1. the little knob that the flap on the front pocket latches onto is way off center, so the strap leans far to the right when fastened
> 2. scratches [deep] all over the bag
> 3. major indentations in the bag
> 4. this huge wrinkle line that's like 1.5-2 inches wide literally from top to bottom
> 5. the inside looked very used, and it had a lot of pilling on the material inside
> 
> and all of this when the SA told me the bag was in flawless condition. I'm really sad about it, I've wanted a large Tmoro Giovanna for so long, finally got one, now I have to return it.  I am really bummed. Hope I come across one in good condition


 


immigratty said:


> and thanx everyone. I absolutely LOVE this bag, and am super bummed I will be returning it


 
Gosh,  I hate that all these imperfections were wrong with the bag.  I'm so sorry you are having to return it,  but I totally understand where you are coming from.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I always more comfortable ordering from Anastasia at the Rehoboth DE outlet.  She really looks over the handbags and will tell me if there are any imperfections.  She seems to have a very good eye.   I think your already have one,  but they have a white Oriana.   Also the croco Camilla are at a very, very, very good price this weekend. 

  I think they have white, bone, red, and green.  I ordered a white one.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  I always more comfortable ordering from Anastasia at the Rehoboth DE outlet.  She really looks over the handbags and will tell me if there are any imperfections.  She seems to have a very good eye.   I think your already have one,  but they have a white Oriana.   Also the croco Camilla are at a very, very, very good price this weekend.
> 
> I think they have white, bone, red, and green.  I ordered a white one.



I'm definitely going to keep that in mind for next time. ******* has another bag I want, but so scared to pull the trigger. it's just a headache to have to return. 



TaterTots said:


> Gosh,  I hate that all these imperfections were wrong with the bag.  I'm so sorry you are having to return it,  but I totally understand where you are coming from.



thanx so much GF


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763




She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763




Beautiful! I'm so happy you love it! It looks so pretty against the green foliage. Did the mint Chelsea arrive yet?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I'm so happy you love it! It looks so pretty against the green foliage. Did the mint Chelsea arrive yet?




Thank you TB!!! I love this color. I wasn't looking for anything too bright and this color is perfect. 

Yes, she did arrive... I wanted to do a  true unboxing first, however I did open it to take a peek because I don't know when I'll be doing the video. I'll post an impromptu photo in a bit.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!! Yes, she did arrive... I wanted to do a  true unboxing first, however I did open it to take a peek because I don't know when I'll be doing the video. I'll post an impromptu photo in a bit.




Okay thanks. Take your time. You know how it is....just anxious to see that's all. [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763


Its stunning! Such a pretty shade! Not too bright and not too muted....perfect! Just might have to get one!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763




Very nice !! You girls have me looking at the logo locks more and more ! 
So it's not a love hate relationship anymore ? [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Very nice !! You girls have me looking at the logo locks more and more !
> So it's not a love hate relationship anymore ? [emoji4]




Lol... It's still a love/hate!! But I love it!! Does that make sense??? [emoji16]


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... It's still a love/hate!! But I love it!! Does that make sense??? [emoji16]




[emoji23] 
Crystal clear ! I feel the same about my smith !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Its stunning! Such a pretty shade! Not too bright and not too muted....perfect! Just might have to get one!




Thank you gf!!! I agree, it's the perfect shade.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763


Love the color. I think my domed satchel is that color. So pretty.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763




OMG Pcan! She's gorgeous and even more so pushing me to order a Logo Lock.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> OMG Pcan! She's gorgeous and even more so pushing me to order a Logo Lock.




Chanting... Order! Order! Order! Lol. 

Thank u Gf! I'm loving her. Now, I've gotta find clothes to go with her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763


 

wowowoza that is prudddy and on my radar!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowowoza that is prudddy and on my radar!!!!!




Get it, get it, get it!!! 

Thank you sunshine! [emoji7][emoji7]. I miss you! [emoji2]


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763




Beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color and justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




Oh, so pretty! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan*:  love your new handbags.  The lavender has me drooling.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan*:  love your new handbags.  The lavender has me drooling.




Thank you gf!!! I so love her. I think I'm a new Logo Lock lover now. [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Oh, so pretty! Love it! Congrats!




Thank you MB! I'm loving her! [emoji7]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763


So beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




Wow..imagine this in florentine!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




She's so DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763





PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045



They are both out of this world!  Totally love them.  Enjoy them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Get it, get it, get it!!!
> 
> Thank you sunshine! [emoji7][emoji7]. I miss you! [emoji2]



Miss u. I just watched ya Youtube. Omg. Call me Pookie!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




Gorgeous!! I love the color! I can't wait to see her on all her glory on your video. [emoji4] I will be stalking YouTube [emoji16]


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




Both bags are beauties!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763



Beautiful. Njoy!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045



Girl you are on a roll. Excited 4 U!  Flipping a coin to see which one you will carry first. Heads=Logo lock. Tails=Chelsea


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the color! I can't wait to see her on all her glory on your video. [emoji4] I will be stalking YouTube [emoji16]



Double the stalker over here! LOL.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Wow..imagine this in florentine!




Yes girl!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That would be gorgeous!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Girl you are on a roll. Excited 4 U!  Flipping a coin to see which one you will carry first. Heads=Logo lock. Tails=Chelsea




Thank you girl... Girl, I am out of control. [emoji15][emoji15]. I've been sitting back a little and now the demons are back. Lol. 

That's a tough decision... Either way, I'll try to do an outfit of the day. 

Lol... Probably tails! That color is so much prettier in person. I can't stop looking at her but not carrying till I do the video, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

FlorentineQuack said:


> Girl you are on a roll. Excited 4 U!  Flipping a coin to see which one you will carry first. Heads=Logo lock. Tails=Chelsea


Wow, that Chelsea is a very pretty color. I bet that would look great in an outdoor picture. hint, hint.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Miss u. I just watched ya Youtube. Omg. Call me Pookie!!!




LMBO.... Pookie, stop!!!! Thank you girl. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that Chelsea is a very pretty color. I bet that would look great in an outdoor picture. hint, hint.




Thanks gf!!! Hint hint... Gotcha. Lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Claremont satchel


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel


Ooooo, another pretty one. Love that blue too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel




Gorgeous color GF!!! Such a perfect sized satchel. Enjoy!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel




Hi GG...you snuck this one in?! It's beautiful! I really want one of these. Love the charm. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel




I was so close to ordering this bag right before my Patent Satchel from the Q. I love everything about it. And you went with such an amazing color GG.


----------



## ShariG8R

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel


What a beautiful bag! BTW, I'm a Gator girl too! Go Gators!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

ShariG8R said:


> What a beautiful bag! BTW, I'm a Gator girl too! Go Gators!!



Yay!  Go gators


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763



Ooo - is the leather soft and smooshy?  I'm not familiar with the Logo Locks - I'll have to do some googling...



PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045



This color is so...refreshing!  So summer - congrats!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel



Another pretty color - this one screams spring to me!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> Ooo - is the leather soft and smooshy?  I'm not familiar with the Logo Locks - I'll have to do some googling...
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so...refreshing!  So summer - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty color - this one screams spring to me!




Yes, it's smooshy. Soft but not too soft. 

And thank you girlfriend... the Mint is even prettier in person.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel


 
I love this one! It's on my wish list!
Congrats GG!


----------



## ilikesunshine

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel



Awesome color! Enjoy


----------



## YankeeDooney

*New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents. 

I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.

It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.

Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think. 


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Wow!!! Beautiful...


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014



love it, and I love the charm!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel





PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in  Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm  working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu  photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love  again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045





PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763



all of these beautiful spring colors in leather, so jelly. I have very few spring colors in leather, seriously, I only have about 3.  and I put myself on a 3-6 month ban... le' sigh! Maybe I can catch them on sale in the fall or end of summer.


----------



## immigratty

immigratty said:


> love it, and I love the charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these beautiful spring colors in leather, so jelly. I have very few spring colors in leather, seriously, I only have about 3.  and I put myself on a 3-6 month ban... le' sigh! Maybe I can catch them on sale in the fall or end of summer.



*UPDATE*: Ban does not include Large white Alto Camilla [or actually, _any_ bag at a super killer deal]... so please do not let this "ban" stop you from sharing information on this bag! thank you


----------



## rubylovesdooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Gorgeous.is this a small size bag?.i want this bag in claremont leather


----------



## rubylovesdooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel



Wow.love the colour and style


----------



## rubylovesdooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763



Wow.Beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




So gorgeous YD! You were so lucky to find this at the outlet in such an awesome deal. This bag can't be that old. Enjoy! Would love a family photo. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


That is a really pretty bag. I have two of that kind of leather in my Dooney and Bourke. Pink and green satchels.


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel


 Beautiful color!



YankeeDooney said:


> *
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/*


*

This bag is gorgeous! Which outlet did you get it from? I wonder if they are shippable..
 I love how you added  the charm, it gives it that extra pow!*


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014


 
OMG, I don't know how I missed this! She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I'm in love!!  this bag is too beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful...





Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous YD! You were so lucky to find this at the outlet in such an awesome deal. This bag can't be that old. Enjoy! Would love a family photo. [emoji4]





rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous.is this a small size bag?.i want this bag in claremont leather





Nebo said:


> Beautiful color! This bag is gorgeous! Which outlet did you get it from? I wonder if they are shippable. I love how you added  the charm, it gives it that extra pow!



Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.

Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one. 

It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop. 

Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear. 

I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.




Great family photo! We are twins on the gray Chelsea. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

​


Twoboyz said:


> Great family photo! We are twins on the gray Chelsea. [emoji4]



You know what they say, great minds think alike.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.


Wonderful photo!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.


 
WOW!  That's one great looking family you have there.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> WOW!  That's one great looking family you have there.



Thanks T!


----------



## OllieO

My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!





Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


----------



## TaterTots

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.




Congrats!  You got an amazing deal. I haven't used any repellent on any if my Flo bags but they are those here who have that will way in and give you some help on that.


----------



## TaterTots

Oh!! And beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> ​
> 
> 
> You know what they say, great minds think alike.




[emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.




Gorgeous!  What an amazing deal too! This is the bag I carried today. [emoji4][emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


Wow, they must have put that out this week. That was not there on Sunday. Very nice. 
They had quite a few on clearance. I left one behind that I am still regretting. Glad I don't live closer, I'd be there all the time. That would definitely not be a good thing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.




Oh wow... What a collection!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.




Beautiful!!!! Congrats


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow... What a collection!!!


Thanks PTB! I have discovered your lovely collection as well.  I think we are all a bit looney, but at least we're in good company.


----------



## gm2amm

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


Gorgeous! Perfect spring and summer color. I've never treated any of my florentine bags so I don't know if it makes a difference or not. I just don't take mine out in rainy weather, but that's just me.


----------



## joce01

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.



She's beautiful, congrats! And I haven't done any water or stain guard on any of my florentine, I just don't take them out when it's going to be raining or if it even looks like rain outside.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks PTB! I have discovered your lovely collection as well.  I think we are all a bit looney, but at least we're in good company.




Thank you girlfriend... Lol... Lots of Looney Tunes around here and we love it. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.



Very pretty! Congrats on a great deal.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.


Wow, what a group! Such lookers! 


OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.



So smooth and pretty. I would use apple conditioner, these textures tend to be dry, and then spray with garde. You can also just use the spray, I love to use the conditioner and all of my bags


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I love everything about it, including charm.  Looking forward to seeing the rest of the nest!

Dumb question...what is that ring you arrached the keyring charm "really" for?   How you used it seems perfect to me. 

I agree 100% thst the sharing here really showcases the bags better than anything else for me.  I'm almost as excited when some one here gets a new bag as when I do.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> I love everything about it, including charm.  Looking forward to seeing the rest of the nest!
> 
> Dumb question...what is that ring you arrached the keyring charm "really" for?   How you used it seems perfect to me.
> 
> I agree 100% thst the sharing here really showcases the bags better than anything else for me.  I'm almost as excited when some one here gets a new bag as when I do.


Thanks Suz. My best guess is for that purpose, to attach purse charms. I can't imagine what else it could be used for but I bet someone will think of something.


----------



## Nebo

I think it is for that leather name tag. Dont the ones sold trough qvc have it? I think Ive seen it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.



Lovely! first mistake don't actually look around well you'll always find something on days your not supposed to be buying.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  Love that new grey ostrich handbag you got.  But I don't think they are shippable.   I asked last week.  Beautiful family of ostrich handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ollie:*  great find.  Beautiful violet color says... welcome to spring.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## OllieO

TaterTots said:


> Congrats!  You got an amazing deal. I haven't used any repellent on any if my Flo bags but they are those here who have that will way in and give you some help on that.




Thanks!


Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  What an amazing deal too! This is the bag I carried today. [emoji4][emoji7][emoji4]




[emoji3]


YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, they must have put that out this week. That was not there on Sunday. Very nice.
> They had quite a few on clearance. I left one behind that I am still regretting. Glad I don't live closer, I'd be there all the time. That would definitely not be a good thing.




Oh I should have said that I got it on Saturday!  Which one did you leave behind?  I live about 45 minutes away from ******* but hadn't been there since November. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats




Thanks


gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect spring and summer color. I've never treated any of my florentine bags so I don't know if it makes a difference or not. I just don't take mine out in rainy weather, but that's just me.




Yes rain on this one would make me nervous!


joce01 said:


> She's beautiful, congrats! And I haven't done any water or stain guard on any of my florentine, I just don't take them out when it's going to be raining or if it even looks like rain outside.



Thanks!



carterazo said:


> Very pretty! Congrats on a great deal.




Thanks


Nebo said:


> Wow, what a group! Such lookers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So smooth and pretty. I would use apple conditioner, these textures tend to be dry, and then spray with garde. You can also just use the spray, I love to use the conditioner and all of my bags



Thanks for the advice!



HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! first mistake don't actually look around well you'll always find something on days your not supposed to be buying.




Exactly!  Lol


lavenderjunkie said:


> *Ollie:*  great find.  Beautiful violet color says... welcome to spring.   Enjoy your new handbag.




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


 
You got an awesome bag for your first Florentine! Congrats! I have this style in a different color and love it! And then the color, OMG, is TDF! I'm a fan of blue but this color got me! I don't know what it is about it that calls my name. I have a similar style (Clayton satchel) in this color.


I have not treated any of my Florentine bags but I don't wear them on rainy days.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.




Love your birdies!
I'm too a fan of ostrich!


Maybe now that I'm moving my bags I'll take some group pics.


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.



Your collection is gorgeous!    I especially love the medium pocket satchel in the grey - love that contrast stitching!  And that tan...and black...oh dear!!



OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.



Beautiful!  I saw this at my outlet a couple weeks ago also, but I was well-behaved and stayed on ban island.  Congrats to you!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Love your birdies!
> I'm too a fan of ostrich!
> 
> 
> Maybe now that I'm moving my bags I'll take some group pics.


 
Would LOVE to see a family photo MB.


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel





YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!


----------



## OllieO

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380




Love that Sophie!


----------



## OllieO

MaryBel said:


> You got an awesome bag for your first Florentine! Congrats! I have this style in a different color and love it! And then the color, OMG, is TDF! I'm a fan of blue but this color got me! I don't know what it is about it that calls my name. I have a similar style (Clayton satchel) in this color.
> 
> 
> I have not treated any of my Florentine bags but I don't wear them on rainy days.




Thanks!  I like the style of the Clayton too. Yours must be gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380


 


Love your new Sophie! Congrats Rosie!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380




Yes indeed. The Oyster color is fabulous and looks amazing on these two bags. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  Love that new grey ostrich handbag you got.  But I don't think they are shippable.   I asked last week.  Beautiful family of ostrich handbags.



Thanks LJ. Sorry, I am not aware if shippable or not. Just a matter of time though.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Wow, what a group! Such lookers!



Thanks Nebo. I do love them.


----------



## MaryBel

OllieO said:


> Thanks!  I like the style of the Clayton too. Yours must be gorgeous!




Here's mine (page 240 of this thread)

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ni-reveal-thread-880230-240.html#post28351325


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380


They are beautiful. I love the Sophie. Wish outlets had it!


----------



## OllieO

MaryBel said:


> Here's mine (page 240 of this thread)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...ni-reveal-thread-880230-240.html#post28351325




Stunning!  Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

OllieO said:


> Oh I should have said that I got it on Saturday!  Which one did you leave behind?  I live about 45 minutes away from ******* but hadn't been there since November.



Hi Ollie, I live about 40-45 minutes away as well. I try to get there when the bigger sales are going on or when they send me an email that interests me. My intention was to get a Lexington that I had seen there before because it happened to go with a few outfits I have. I walked around the store with it, bouncing from mirror to mirror while hunting for more bargains until I discovered the Ostrich Cayden sitting on a lower shelf like a little beacon. I could not believe my eyes. Decision made. But, I am still thinking about the other bag. I can hear it calling me. Maybe the Memorial Day sale? If it is still there, it is meant to be.  Or I can just put the money toward something that I am over the moon about...or how about this....stop buying bags. Geesh. I have plenty....but I also enjoy collecting.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Love your birdies!
> I'm too a fan of ostrich!
> 
> 
> Maybe now that I'm moving my bags I'll take some group pics.


Thanks MaryBel. Something about the Ostrich draws me to them. I think it is a love it or hate it style leather, but I do love it. I also love your pink satchel in your avatar. Never saw that one before. Very pretty.


----------



## OllieO

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ollie, I live about 40-45 minutes away as well. I try to get there when the bigger sales are going on or when they send me an email that interests me. My intention was to get a Lexington that I had seen there before because it happened to go with a few outfits I have. I walked around the store with it, bouncing from mirror to mirror while hunting for more bargains until I discovered the Ostrich Cayden sitting on a lower shelf like a little beacon. I could not believe my eyes. Decision made. But, I am still thinking about the other bag. I can hear it calling me. Maybe the Memorial Day sale? If it is still there, it is meant to be.  Or I can just put the money toward something that I am over the moon about...or how about this....stop buying bags. Geesh. I have plenty....but I also enjoy collecting.




Hi!  Small world!  Maybe we'll run into each other sometime trying to get some mirror time at the store!  Lol. I don't remember seeing the Ostrich Cayden on Saturday but I bet it's lovely. I hear you about stop buying bags but it's so hard when there are so many pretties at such a good price. I went through some of mine today putting away my winter/fall bags and getting out the spring summer ones. I came across a few Coach bags I have not used in a long time. I boxed them up and sent them to my niece who has been feeling very down lately.  Hopefully they will cheer her up a bit!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sophie looks beautiful.  Enjoy.  I think you made a great choice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

OllieO said:


> Hi!  Small world!  Maybe we'll run into each other sometime trying to get some mirror time at the store!  Lol.


Yes it is a small world. You never know. Maybe we should get a PurseForum pin or something so that we can identify ourselves or other Looneys visiting the store.



OllieO said:


> I went through some of mine today putting away my winter/fall bags and getting out the spring summer ones. I came across a few Coach bags I have not used in a long time. I boxed them up and sent them to my niece who has been feeling very down lately.  Hopefully they will cheer her up a bit!


 That was very sweet of you. I am sure it will make her day.


----------



## elbgrl

OllieO said:


> Love that Sophie!





MaryBel said:


> Love your new Sophie! Congrats Rosie!





TaterTots said:


> Yes indeed. The Oyster color is fabulous and looks amazing on these two bags. Congrats!





Nebo said:


> They are beautiful. I love the Sophie. Wish outlets had it!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Sophie looks beautiful.  Enjoy.  I think you made a great choice.



Thanks ladies . Happy camper here.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Lovely bags ladies!


Thanks E. Your new ones are lovely too. Shame you're sending back Lexie. Sophie will miss her sister.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this lovely at TJMaxx. Happy Dance!  No reg card, but there was a huge dust bag.
> View attachment 2953267


I came across this post again and I am still admiring this bag. Must have. If you ever get tired of it....hey it could happen....probably not....but you know who to call and it's not ghostbusters.
Am I dating myself?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
View attachment 2965272


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272



Another beauty. Yes, that color is gorgeous. You all have so many nice store choices.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! score on the dustbag i find those are hit n miss there...


 
Thanks!  I was very surprised to see the dustbag and that it was big enough.  And I was so surprised to even see the bag at TJMaxx.  I haven't seen much in the way of good bags at my local TJM lately.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272


 
Awesome find!  That Blue with the Brown trim looks gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing my new Logo Lock in Lavender... I'm in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2961763


Wow!  What a gorgeous color!  Congrats on your new beauty!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045


 Ohhhhh, I love her!  I came THIS close to ordering that exact color during the last easy pay weekend on QVC.  Congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272


 
That's gorgeous GF!
Difficult to believe but we are not twins on this one, I was close to buying it once but decided to pass since I already have a blue croco satchel (the one with the double pockets in the front) but every time I see the zip zip, makes me want it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> Claremont satchel


So pretty!  Love the color!



YankeeDooney said:


> *New Medium Cayden Tote in Grey Ostrich-Embossed Leather *(aka Birdie bag) with the butterscotch leather accents.
> 
> I just love it. This is my fourth Ostrich bag, three of which are grey. I guess I have a nest full. Perhaps a family picture in the future. There's something about the grey that gets me again and again. I attached the keyring for the fun of it.
> 
> It is listed as a Dillard's Exclusive but lucky me that I found it at the outlet. They had one tan bag as well....but the grey...stunning! No Dillard's in my state. Very depressing. Their online photo does not do this bag justice. All the colors look lovely.
> 
> Btw, I really enjoy seeing everyone's photos of their bags. I think it often gives us a better feel for how the bags truly look. Of course, it is also dangerous as it seems to increase spending habits. But at least we can make mindful decisions.??? Thanks to all of you for posting your pretty bags and keep them coming.....I think.
> 
> View attachment 2963014


Wow!  What a gorgeous bag!




YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks everyone as well as those I did not quote. It is a beauty, in my opinion. Very classy looking design and color combo.
> 
> Yes I feel lucky to have gotten this one.
> 
> It does not strike me as a small bag, more medium size. I know it looks small on the Dillard's website. It is about an inch shorter than the Chelsea. Fits a large wallet, cosmetic case, two eyeglass cases, and then some. Size approx. 4.5d x 10.5 x 10.75h"; 5.25" handle drop; 10" adjustable strap drop.
> 
> Hopefully the family photo will give a good size comparison. (Ostrich-embossed Chelsea, Medium Pocket Satchels, Small Satchel). I realized I had a family of 5 "birdies" and not 4:giggles: Oh dear.
> 
> I purchased it at the *******, CT Outlet. They had one more grey and a tan. Not sure how many tan ones. Hope this helps. Thanks again for all your comments.


What a great family photo!  They are all beautiful! 




OllieO said:


> My third Dooney!!  I went shopping with my daughter to the outlets in ******* with no intention of buying another purse.  Dooney was our last stop before heading to the car.  This beauty was way in back of the store in clearance, up on the top shelf lying on its side.  What caught my eye was the striking color!!  We pulled it down and it was love!!  Not to mention that at $150 it was just too good to pass up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston hobo in violet!  My first in the florentine leather. Would you ladies recommend that I spray this with the Appleguard stain and water repellent?  Don't have any experience with this type of leather.


Gorgeous bag!  Love the violet - and congrats on a great score!




elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380


Both bags are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing a pic of Lexie before sending her back.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I came across this post again and I am still admiring this bag. Must have. If you ever get tired of it....hey it could happen....probably not....but you know who to call and it's not ghostbusters.
> Am I dating myself?


 
LOL!  Not dating yourself at all.  Says the woman who just sang the Ghostbusters song in her head.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Another beauty. Yes, that color is gorgeous. You all have so many nice store choices.


First time I've seen a croc zip zip on clearance at Belk.  And in blue?  Yes, please!  



TaterTots said:


> Awesome find!  That Blue with the Brown trim looks gorgeous!


Thanks!  I'm a sucker for a blue bag, add in the dark trim and I was a goner, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> That's gorgeous GF!
> Difficult to believe but we are not twins on this one, I was close to buying it once but decided to pass since I already have a blue croco satchel (the one with the double pockets in the front) but every time I see the zip zip, makes me want it!


 Thanks, MB!  I'm shocked we aren't twins on this one, lol.


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> Awesome find!  That Blue with the Brown trim looks gorgeous!



+1 - love this color combo!


----------



## klynneann

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380



Love the Sophie!  Beautiful color combo.  Congrats!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I went to TJ Maxx today, big mistake, but I did come out with this lovely bag. They had some great bags (and wallets) on sale (patent leather, patent,  nylon, quilted), lots were $100 or less basically. And newer items that were $150+ but they are moving stuff out to bring in newer items   This was only 99.99 compared  to that price attached to the card that reads $175


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272


 
LOVE LOVE this


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, big mistake, but I did come out with this lovely bag. They had some great bags (and wallets) on sale (patent leather, patent,  nylon, quilted), lots were $100 or less basically. And newer items that were $150+ but they are moving stuff out to bring in newer items   This was only 99.99 compared  to that price attached to the card that reads $175


 
I saw this one at my local TJM recently as well.  I almost got her because of the denim.  I thought it would be a great easy care bag.  And it was blue.  I'm all about the blue, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE this


 


Thanks!  Me too!  I'm a sucker for a blue bag, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOVE LOVE this




Hey GF!
Did you get your gray Santorini?


----------



## tristaeliseh

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw this one at my local TJM recently as well.  I almost got her because of the denim.  I thought it would be a great easy care bag.  And it was blue.  I'm all about the blue, lol.


I don't buy blue bags often or come across them as much. I have one  blue bag that's a "fletcher" Coach but it's dark navy almost black! This was the only bag I saw of D&B that I can use daily and is more my style than the  other big bags I saw. Blue girls unite!


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks E. Your new ones are lovely too. Shame you're sending back Lexie. Sophie will miss her sister.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Love the color!
> 
> 
> Wow!  What a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great family photo!  They are all beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag!  Love the violet - and congrats on a great score!
> 
> 
> 
> Both bags are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing a pic of Lexie before sending her back.





klynneann said:


> Love the Sophie!  Beautiful color combo.  Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272


Wowsa!  Lovely bag!


tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, big mistake, but I did come out with this lovely bag. They had some great bags (and wallets) on sale (patent leather, patent,  nylon, quilted), lots were $100 or less basically. And newer items that were $150+ but they are moving stuff out to bring in newer items   This was only 99.99 compared  to that price attached to the card that reads $175


Great denim bag, congrats!


----------



## all2joy

Thanks to Immigraty! 

I was able to find this DB Shadow Large Tote in Black for my school supplies. She arrived today from the Factory Store.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Did you get your gray Santorini?


Hey Boo. Not yet. Going to outlet next week


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272




What a blue beauty! I love the dark brown trim too. Love a lunchtime power shop and it's Friday too! Win win [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> My two new beauties, Small Lexington and Sophie hobo, both in oyster.  I had already ordered Lexie when TwoBoyz let me know about Sophie in as is (thanks again TB!).  She arrived in perfect condition with her wallet too, so Lexie will be going back.  While she is a great bag, I just love Sophie more, and can't justify two bags in oyster.  This oyster color is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2964378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964379
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964380




They are gorgeous Sue! I can see why you chose Sophie though. The color with the black contrast is stunning! Congrats on getting a perfect one [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, big mistake, but I did come out with this lovely bag. They had some great bags (and wallets) on sale (patent leather, patent,  nylon, quilted), lots were $100 or less basically. And newer items that were $150+ but they are moving stuff out to bring in newer items   This was only 99.99 compared  to that price attached to the card that reads $175




So cute and fun for summer. Sheesh..my TJ Maxx needs to step it up!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> So cute and fun for summer. Sheesh..my TJ Maxx needs to step it up!


Is TJ Maxx where you are lacking in Dooney fabulousness?


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> Is TJ Maxx where you are lacking in Dooney fabulousness?




Yes they never have any Dooneys. It doesn't matter though. I have the outlet. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

all2joy said:


> Thanks to Immigraty!
> 
> I was able to find this DB Shadow Large Tote in Black for my school supplies. She arrived today from the Factory Store.


Great looking tote! I like the colors.


----------



## all2joy

Trudysmom said:


> Great looking tote! I like the colors.



Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just did a little bit of lunchtime power shopping at Belk. And since I'm a sucker for a blue bag, this one came out with me. 25% off sweetened the deal.
> View attachment 2965272


That is a lovely bag! Great color.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to TJ Maxx today, big mistake, but I did come out with this lovely bag. They had some great bags (and wallets) on sale (patent leather, patent,  nylon, quilted), lots were $100 or less basically. And newer items that were $150+ but they are moving stuff out to bring in newer items   This was only 99.99 compared  to that price attached to the card that reads $175


That's a pretty bag. I'm glad you found something nice. Our TJ Max didn't have anything when I went to check.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Yes they never have any Dooneys. It doesn't matter though. I have the outlet. [emoji4]


We don't have one here in Indy... we have an outlet for other nice brands so feel lucky! I'd be at a  D&B outlet all day if I could!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> We don't have one here in Indy... we have an outlet for other nice brands so feel lucky! I'd be at a  D&B outlet all day if I could!




I'd be in trouble if the Dooney outlet was in the outlet mall that's 2 miles from my house. Luckily it's a little bit of a drive.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> That's a pretty bag. I'm glad you found something nice. Our TJ Max didn't have anything when I went to check.


They keep switching  and moving D&B a lot... but it  was an overload of their  stuff today.  You really couldn't pass up some of the deals they had.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> I'd be in trouble if the Dooney outlet was in the outlet mall that's 2 miles from my house. Luckily it's a little bit of a drive.


I wouldn't even come home!  I'd stay close by  and then go back the next day.


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> They keep switching  and moving D&B a lot... but it  was an overload of their  stuff today.  You really couldn't pass up some of the deals they had.


Wow, that is great.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> I wouldn't even come home!  I'd stay close by  and then go back the next day.




Lol!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Wow, that is great.


I  was almost tempted to buy one of the nylon shoppers with the braided handles  but I have enough large bags/totes.  It was like  $89 dollars or something like that.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!


I feel the exact same about Goodwill. So I have a bit of purse window "watching" addiction.


----------



## Miamilla

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2917334
> 
> 
> Here is my new natural smith bag that i ordered from the Rehoboth outlet ! I got it at a great price , and Anastasia wrapped it up beautifully !!
> Is it true these are being discontinued ?



Omg this is gorgeous!!! I cant find a natural smith anywhere. Enjoy her!


----------



## elbgrl

What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!  







I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


----------



## all2joy

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


She's so Beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!



Great bag at a great price!


----------



## tristaeliseh

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


Great price AND that color!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


These patent zip zips are gorgeous!! Glad she is perfect .  Kc


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!




Just gorgeous!! I love this Blue and MAN you got a good deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!




Yay!!  Glad you're loving your new blue. She's so pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

all2joy said:


> She's so Beautiful!





Suzwhat said:


> Great bag at a great price!





tristaeliseh said:


> Great price AND that color!





MrsKC said:


> These patent zip zips are gorgeous!! Glad she is perfect .  Kc





TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous!! I love this Blue and MAN you got a good deal!





Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!  Glad you're loving your new blue. She's so pretty!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> What a blue beauty! I love the dark brown trim too. Love a lunchtime power shop and it's Friday too! Win win [emoji4]


I think that's what drew me to the bag first - the dark brown trim.  I love that combo. It was nice surprise to end the work week.



Trudysmom said:


> That is a lovely bag! Great color.


 Thanks!  I do love a blue bag, lol....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


 
She's so pretty!  I love the combo of the pale blue and the light trim.  Congrats!!

You'll have to let us know how the patent holds up.  For some reason I worry that it would show scuffs and scratches because it's so shiny.  Does it?


----------



## MrsKC

This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.

I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'd be in trouble if the Dooney outlet was in the outlet mall that's 2 miles from my house. Luckily it's a little bit of a drive.




If the outlet was 2 miles from my house you bet I would be there every day, maybe more than once. That would be a good motivation to get those 10,000 daily steps


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> What a nice surprise on this dreary, rainy day!  My pale blue satchel,arrived from ILD without any shipping notice, and she is perfect.  What a marvelous deal for $89!
> 
> View attachment 2966655
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966660
> 
> 
> I hated to send her pale pink sister back to QVC, but for $150 more, she just wasn't worth it!


 
She's so pretty Rosie!
Congrats!


I was tempted to order this one too, after I ordered the oyster but it wouldn't let me put it in the cart. Can't wait to get my oyster.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.
> 
> I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls




She's gorgeous KC! Congrats!
Good choice not sending her back. The color is so yummy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.
> 
> I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls




She's gorgeous and looks great in you! I love that this one is a little smaller and great for everyday. I was thinking about ordering it too, but sometimes I have to just tell myself, "Self...no more bags! " Lol! I'm glad you decided to keep her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> If the outlet was 2 miles from my house you bet I would be there every day, maybe more than once. That would be a good motivation to get those 10,000 daily steps




OMG, I would die if I could walk to the outlet. I would also lose weight faster! I'd be broke and skinnier. lol!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous KC! Congrats!
> Good choice not sending her back. The color is so yummy.


Thanks MB, yes great color, we have good taste .


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous and looks great in you! I love that this one is a little smaller and great for everyday. I was thinking about ordering it too, but sometimes I have to just tell myself, "Self...no more bags! " Lol! I'm glad you decided to keep her. [emoji4]


Thank you TB and Oh I know about no more bags.....I think I have bought several in the past couple of months.....I need be be on a ban for a bit.......we'll see.......... Kc


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.
> 
> I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls


That is a pretty color!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.
> 
> I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls


 
She's just beautiful!  Yes,  she's a GREAT color and I think you made the right decision to keep her.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Nebo said:


> Here is the thread with pictures of mine. I didnt have separate pics on my phone, hence the link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...chel-in-florentine-863213-1.html#post26547900



My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney [emoji4]




So beautiful! Love the croco fino. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


 
OMG!!  For your very first Dooney you did an amazing job because this Satchel is STUNNING!


----------



## Trudysmom

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


That is so pretty!!


----------



## Renoir

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


 Congratulations!  Nice choice!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Thanks, I got this in the Cognac as well - TB you inspired me to get this bag and l feel in love with it l had to get the Cognac but this was the one that started it all. Keep the videos and pictures coming,  I really appreciate all you Dooneynistas!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;





Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful! Love the croco fino. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]





TaterTots said:


> OMG!!  For your very first Dooney you did an amazing job because this Satchel is STUNNING!





Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty!!





Renoir said:


> Congratulations!  Nice choice!



Thanks &#9786;


----------



## tristaeliseh

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


Ohhhh how beautiful!


----------



## CatePNW

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;



I've got that Croco satchel and love it!


----------



## Nebo

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;



It is gorgeous! This was on my wishlist!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045




So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


Yeah baby. Now there's the shot. Such a pretty color. Love!
Where's my list? Must add.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> That is a pretty color!


I agree thank you


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> She's just beautiful!  Yes,  she's a GREAT color and I think you made the right decision to keep her.




Thanks TT, I am so glad I didn't send her back, I think she is going to be a favorite. Still raining today......so no need to change out of her.  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


Gorgeous croco fino .


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


Wow that color is so pretty, very unique. Enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> Thanks, I got this in the Cognac as well - TB you inspired me to get this bag and l feel in love with it l had to get the Cognac but this was the one that started it all. Keep the videos and pictures coming,  I really appreciate all you Dooneynistas!




I like inspired instead of enabled. Lol [emoji3] I'm so glad you love it and thanks for the kind words. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261




OMG! That is a stunning bag and picture. It's so tropical. Love that color. [emoji7]


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Twoboyz said:


> I like inspired instead of enabled. Lol [emoji3] I'm so glad you love it and thanks for the kind words. [emoji173]&#65039;



I like that, you are so funny,  you know l love your videos as well. I have not been disappointed with a purchase so far!


----------



## Renoir

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


 Wow!  Beautiful color!


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, I would die if I could walk to the outlet. I would also lose weight faster! I'd be broke and skinnier. lol!



I could totally live with that...


----------



## klynneann

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;



Gorgeous!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261



This color is great - makes me think of summer and the beach and the ocean and the sun...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Soy:*  what a classy handbag.  Has the top softened enough on yours to fold over?


*Pcan*:  love that color.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261




Wow that is one gorgeous color !!! Is it love for you?! I think it def would be for me


----------



## Vicmarie

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney [emoji4]




Very nice !!! Looks so classy ! Congratulations !


----------



## Twoboyz

SoyChaiLatte said:


> I like that, you are so funny,  you know l love your videos as well. I have not been disappointed with a purchase so far!




I'm so glad to hear that. Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> This  is My New pebble leather tobi shopper in lilac.
> 
> I was actually going to send her back but so glad I didn't . The color is beautiful --very saturated and I don't have anything like this.  The strap drop is a bit short but fine without a coat.  Took this out in the pouring rain to church this am, this is why we love pebble leather.  It is very overcast here today and not a good picture day. Will try to take some more later.  Happy Sunday girls


Hi Mrs KC   you and your bag look lovely!


SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


Congrats - she's a beauty!


PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261



Lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Wow that is one gorgeous color !!! Is it love for you?! I think it def would be for me




Yes!!!! It was love at first sight!!! I absolutely love her. I was waiting to do a video before totally taking the plastic off. But now what it's off... It's on!! Lol. Thank you girlfriend!!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Hi Mrs KC   you and your bag look lovely!
> 
> Congrats - she's a beauty!
> 
> 
> Lovely!


Thank you Rosie, you are sweet .  Kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies for all the love on Miss Chelsea (Mint)... I absolutely LOOOOVE this bag/color. Just what I've been looking for. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


 
She's so gorgeous Pcan,  That color is just amazing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> She's so gorgeous Pcan,  That color is just amazing.




Thank you TT! I'm in love. Such a fun bright color


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

tristaeliseh said:


> Ohhhh how beautiful!





CatePNW said:


> I've got that Croco satchel and love it!





Nebo said:


> It is gorgeous! This was on my wishlist!



Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


Great color! So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

SoyChaiLatte said:


> My 1st  Dooney &#128522;


 
Awesome choice! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261




Gorgeous!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261



I am so glad you love it!  It looks divine.


----------



## Twoboyz

The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


She is gorge TB! Thanks for the pic, mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow . Kc


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024



LOVE!  The lighter colors are so pretty in this bag.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024



How would you describe the color? i think someone mentioned lavender overtones


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies for all the love on Miss Chelsea (Mint)... I absolutely LOOOOVE this bag/color. Just what I've been looking for. [emoji7][emoji7]


 
She is gorgeous, PTB!  I regret now that I did not order her during that last Easy Pay promotion.  Maybe when she comes back in stock, I will try to snag one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


 
What a great color!  So pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024




Gorgeous girlfriend!!! That bag is one beautiful bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


 


She's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024



Beautiful. Love the neutral color


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


 
Yay, yours arrived! Congrats!
Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> So here's the official reveal of Miss Chelsea in Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968261


Wow, what a stunner! This bag looks amazing!



Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024




She is a beauty!


----------



## ShariG8R

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


I got my butt bag today too!!! It is really so stunning in real life, isn't it?!? It sort of has a chameleon quality, taking on the color of what is around it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024




So gorgeous ! I can't wait to get mine !! Yayyy!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


----------



## Vicmarie

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc




That's gorgeous Kc !! I had never seen a pebble leather one before !! [emoji7] love that color .. It's so perfect for the season


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


Another great spring color. Looks beautiful and I love the tassels!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> That's gorgeous Kc !! I had never seen a pebble leather one before !! [emoji7] love that color .. It's so perfect for the season


Thank you VM, reminds me of the gorgeous bag in your avatar!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


I love that color!


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


So beautiful! Beautiful color and perfect size.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Thank you VM, reminds me of the gorgeous bag in your avatar!





Trudysmom said:


> I love that color!


. Thank you!



Nebo said:


> So beautiful! Beautiful color and perfect size.


 I know right, perfect!


----------



## Nml85

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


That is a beauty! And the size looks perfect.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nml85

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024


Beautiful - can't wait for mine.  Fingers crossed for Friday!


----------



## Nebo

Finally here! Just out of the box. They always wrap it up so good.

Look at the box and the bag is in the dust bag!

I loooovee it so much!  Cant believe  I was so hard on this color, it is gorgeous!

Off to condition her, she is a bit dry. Will post more after she gets some TLC.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


 
kc, the color is so pretty and the leather looks just yummy!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Finally here! Just out of the box. They always wrap it up so good.
> 
> Look at the box and the bag is in the dust bag!
> 
> I loooovee it so much!  Cant believe  I was so hard on this color, it is gorgeous!
> 
> Off to condition her, she is a bit dry. Will post more after she gets some TLC.




WOW, that's a big box! But I rather have a too big box than a too small box!
Love it Nebo, the natural color is just awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> I got my butt bag today too!!! It is really so stunning in real life, isn't it?!? It sort of has a chameleon quality, taking on the color of what is around it.


 
Congrats! I got mine too!


----------



## aerinha

To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain 

My new mini flo satchel in natural


----------



## MaryBel

So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it 

Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it

Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain
> 
> My new mini flo satchel in natural




Glad to hear she arrived ok.
L&T rarely do good packing! I've gotten a few boxes half open too!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Finally here! Just out of the box. They always wrap it up so good.
> 
> Look at the box and the bag is in the dust bag!
> 
> I loooovee it so much!  Cant believe  I was so hard on this color, it is gorgeous!
> 
> Off to condition her, she is a bit dry. Will post more after she gets some TLC.


Oh for the love of natural florentine.......gorgeous.......I hope you love her! Kc


----------



## Biochick1

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


Beautiful bag!! I actually purchased a full size tobi in lambskin in midnight as an everyday tote for graduate school. I'm a little worried about the durability of the lambskin (scratches, rain, etc.). Any thoughts Dooney ladies??


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain
> 
> My new mini flo satchel in natural


She is so pretty. Gorgeous natural Florentines pics today!  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

Biochick1 said:


> Beautiful bag!! I actually purchased a full size tobi in lambskin in midnight as an everyday tote for graduate school. I'm a little worried about the durability of the lambskin (scratches, rain, etc.). Any thoughts Dooney ladies??


Hi! I have a full size tobi tote in suede but of all my Dooneys I do not believe I have any lamb skin. I know they are light weight but I am unsure of the durability. Did you get it from ILD? I saw they had some great prices on them. Kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it
> 
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it
> 
> Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain



MB, I love them all. You always get great bags! My booty bag is coming tomorrow. DH is off work d/t a recent surgery. I am praying I can intercept my bag too.  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> kc, the color is so pretty and the leather looks just yummy!


Thanks girl!


----------



## Biochick1

MrsKC said:


> Hi! I have a full size tobi tote in suede but of all my Dooneys I do not believe I have any lamb skin. I know they are light weight but I am unsure of the durability. Did you get it from ILD? I saw they had some great prices on them. Kc


Hi. I actually grabbed one last week during an online flash sale from Macys for $100. The color variety on ILD seems much broader though. I have really tried to search TPF for post on DB Lambskin and it doesn't seem very popular&#8230;


----------



## MrsKC

Nml85 said:


> That is a beauty! And the size looks perfect.  Enjoy!


Thank you and I see you are getting a booty bag too, mine is coming tomorrow . Kc


----------



## Nebo

Just conditioned this beauty. She is already looking even more beautiful. I will post some pics in the mod thread. The bag is really spacious. It swallowed my make up bag and wallet with plenty  of space left. It has smaller back pocket on the inside then in other flos. The ease of getting in and out of the bag is not great. It will take some time to get used to it.

I wont be able to wear it with jeans, it hits me bellow the hips. How does natural take color transfer? Do you wear it with just whatever, or make sure it is lighter colors?


----------



## MrsKC

Biochick1 said:


> Hi. I actually grabbed one last week during an online flash sale from Macys for $100. The color variety on ILD seems much broader though. I have really tried to search TPF for post on DB Lambskin and it doesn't seem very popular&#8230;


You got a great price!! I am thinking of all of the ladies here  I bet MaryBel has some lamb skin bags. You could start a new thread asking about them, nice ladies on this forum. They will help you if they can. Kc


----------



## Biochick1

I'm still new to the forum, so I have few more days on 'probation' before I can start a thread, but I definitely will. This forum is awesome--definitely pushes me to finish graduate school, so that I can afford more purses!!


----------



## MrsKC

Biochick1 said:


> I'm still new to the forum, so I have few more days on 'probation' before I can start a thread, but I definitely will. This forum is awesome--definitely pushes me to finish graduate school, so that I can afford more purses!!


Let me know if you want me to start the thread for you, I would be happy too. . Kc


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, I love them all. You always get great bags! My booty bag is coming tomorrow. DH is off work d/t a recent surgery. I am praying I can intercept my bag too.  Kc




Thanks Kc!
I hope you can intercept your bag!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc


 
I love this Tote.  I've so many times put the Natural Color in Lamb Skin in my cart on ILD to not pull the trigger and just order.  The Lilac color with the Pebble Leather is just so rich and yummy.


----------



## MaryBel

Biochick1 said:


> Beautiful bag!! I actually purchased a full size tobi in lambskin in midnight as an everyday tote for graduate school. I'm a little worried about the durability of the lambskin (scratches, rain, etc.). Any thoughts Dooney ladies??


 
I have one of the older ones, I think at the time they were called lambskin o ring shoppers. I have not used mine a lot. I wouldn't load mine too heavy. I don't know, the leather in mine is pretty thin so I don't think it will fare too good if loaded too much. 


For heavy use I recommend a coated cotton bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Just conditioned this beauty. She is already looking even more beautiful. I will post some pics in the mod thread. The bag is really spacious. It swallowed my make up bag and wallet with plenty  of space left. It has smaller back pocket on the inside then in other flos. The ease of getting in and out of the bag is not great. It will take some time to get used to it.
> 
> I wont be able to wear it with jeans, it hits me bellow the hips. How does natural take color transfer? Do you wear it with just whatever, or make sure it is lighter colors?




She looks so yummy, just like a caramel!


I'm careful with my light color Florentines. I've seen used ones on ebay with pretty bad denim transfer stains.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain
> 
> My new mini flo satchel in natural




I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it
> 
> Here she is


 
This bag just drives me WILD!


----------



## Biochick1

MaryBel said:


> I have one of the older ones, I think at the time they were called lambskin o ring shoppers. I have not used mine a lot. I wouldn't load mine too heavy. I don't know, the leather in mine is pretty thin so I don't think it will fare too good if loaded too much.
> 
> 
> For heavy use I recommend a coated cotton bag!


The leather is beautiful but it's definitely thin. I guess that why it's so light weight. I will definitely look into the coated cotton. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it
> 
> Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain




Isn't the Spearmint color To Die For!?!?!  And on the Zip Zip it's just amazing.  Plus I love the Coin Case and that Key Chain OMG


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Just conditioned this beauty. She is already looking even more beautiful. I will post some pics in the mod thread. The bag is really spacious. It swallowed my make up bag and wallet with plenty  of space left. It has smaller back pocket on the inside then in other flos. The ease of getting in and out of the bag is not great. It will take some time to get used to it.
> 
> I wont be able to wear it with jeans, it hits me bellow the hips. How does natural take color transfer? Do you wear it with just whatever, or make sure it is lighter colors?


 
She's amazing!!  It's really personal preference but as for me I would wear Natural with anything.    The only thing I would worry about is Dark Denim transfer like MB stated.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear she arrived ok.
> L&T rarely do good packing! I've gotten a few boxes half open too!



There were stinky perfume samples too.


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> She's amazing!!  It's really personal preference but as for me I would wear Natural with anything.    The only thing I would worry about is Dark Denim transfer like MB stated.



It looks like it would go with everything.  I am concerned about denim as I wear the really dark kind, but most days I am in work clothes (no jeans) so it should be safe I hope.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> There were stinky perfume samples too.


 
OMG!  Have they flipped their LIDS!!  Your so lucky that none of them spilled and got on your bag.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I love this Tote.  I've so many times put the Natural Color in Lamb Skin in my cart on ILD to not pull the trigger and just order.  The Lilac color with the Pebble Leather is just so rich and yummy.


I also think the Carmel and have had it in my cart! I really wanted something in violet or lilac (Claremont domed satchel is gorg in this color).....but the Carmel is tempting. Kc


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> I also think the Carmel and have had it in my cart! I really wanted something in violet or lilac (Claremont domed satchel is gorg in this color).....but the Carmel is tempting. Kc


 
I totally agree I love my Violet Small Flo Satchel.  The color is just so rich!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Nebo:*  Natural color in Florentine leather can be the victim of color transfer from dark clothing.  In the world of color transfer I think the natural color is as vulnerable as any of the light colors.  I'd take care when wearing it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> She is gorge TB! Thanks for the pic, mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow . Kc




Thanks! Yay!! I can't wait for you to get it. It's beautiful! 



ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE!  The lighter colors are so pretty in this bag.




Thanks! It looks so pretty in person. 



ilikesunshine said:


> How would you describe the color? i think someone mentioned lavender overtones




It does kind of have that lavender undertone, but it is leaning toward gray. I love the natural vachetta. I wonder if I'll like it as much after it patinas. Not sure... 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great color!  So pretty!  Congrats!!




Thanks NAC! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous girlfriend!!! That bag is one beautiful bag.




Thanks Girlfriend! [emoji4]



TaterTots said:


> She's GORGEOUS!!!




Thanks T! [emoji4]



rubylovesdooney said:


> Beautiful. Love the neutral color




Thanks Ruby! 



MaryBel said:


> Yay, yours arrived! Congrats!
> Can't wait to get mine!




Thanks MaryBel! I was so surprised to see it so early in the day. :happy dance:[emoji3] I hope you love yours when it arrives tomorrow!



Nebo said:


> Wow, what a stunner! This bag looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty!




Thanks Nebo! I hope your natural DS arrived and you love it!



ShariG8R said:


> I got my butt bag today too!!! It is really so stunning in real life, isn't it?!? It sort of has a chameleon quality, taking on the color of what is around it.




Yay!! Yes it's gorgeous in person! I agree, it does change colors. I'm glad you love yours [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> So gorgeous ! I can't wait to get mine !! Yayyy!!




Thanks Vickie! It is pretty amazing. I love it! I'm so glad you got one [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Beautiful - can't wait for mine.  Fingers crossed for Friday!




Thank you Nml!! I hope yours comes Friday and you love it. It's even better in person. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc




It's so pretty! The color is TDF [emoji4].


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Finally here! Just out of the box. They always wrap it up so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the box and the bag is in the dust bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I loooovee it so much!  Cant believe  I was so hard on this color, it is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Off to condition her, she is a bit dry. Will post more after she gets some TLC.




Gorgeous!! Lol...love the chariot she rode in on....all that stuffing. [emoji23]. It's great.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini flo satchel in natural




She's so cute! The leather looks great. Im glad nothing happened to her during whatever shipping mishap happened. I'm glad you love her. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it
> 
> Here she is




Haha Miss Booty! Love that. You managed to intercept UPS and get more bags at the outlet! You are the master! 



MaryBel said:


> And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it
> 
> Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain




Gorgeous! Like I said...The Master... [emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

Biochick1 said:


> I'm still new to the forum, so I have few more days on 'probation' before I can start a thread, but I definitely will. This forum is awesome--definitely pushes me to finish graduate school, so that I can afford more purses!!




Congrats on your new bag and welcome to the forum! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just conditioned this beauty. She is already looking even more beautiful. I will post some pics in the mod thread. The bag is really spacious. It swallowed my make up bag and wallet with plenty  of space left. It has smaller back pocket on the inside then in other flos. The ease of getting in and out of the bag is not great. It will take some time to get used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont be able to wear it with jeans, it hits me bellow the hips. How does natural take color transfer? Do you wear it with just whatever, or make sure it is lighter colors?




Beautiful! I'm worried about color transfer with my natural Stanwich. I was carrying it against my black coat today. So far the only darkening I'm noticing is patina I think. I haven't carried it extensively though.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Just conditioned this beauty. She is already looking even more beautiful. I will post some pics in the mod thread. The bag is really spacious. It swallowed my make up bag and wallet with plenty  of space left. It has smaller back pocket on the inside then in other flos. The ease of getting in and out of the bag is not great. It will take some time to get used to it.
> 
> I wont be able to wear it with jeans, it hits me bellow the hips. How does natural take color transfer? Do you wear it with just whatever, or make sure it is lighter colors?


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> She looks so yummy, just like a caramel!
> 
> 
> I'm careful with my light color Florentines. I've seen used ones on ebay with pretty bad denim transfer stains.





TaterTots said:


> She's amazing!!  It's really personal preference but as for me I would wear Natural with anything.    The only thing I would worry about is Dark Denim transfer like MB stated.





aerinha said:


> It looks like it would go with everything.  I am concerned about denim as I wear the really dark kind, but most days I am in work clothes (no jeans) so it should be safe I hope.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Nebo:*  Natural color in Florentine leather can be the victim of color transfer from dark clothing.  In the world of color transfer I think the natural color is as vulnerable as any of the light colors.  I'd take care when wearing it.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I'm worried about color transfer with my natural Stanwich. I was carrying it against my black coat today. So far the only darkening I'm noticing is patina I think. I haven't carried it extensively though.



Thank you all for giving your opinions. So dark denim is a no no. I learned that with my white dillen bag. What about black clothing? It seems black is safe, as long as you know in advance it doesnt dye your stuff.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Thank you all for giving your opinions. So dark denim is a no no. I learned that with my white dillen bag. What about black clothing? It seems black is safe, as long as you know in advance it doesnt dye your stuff.




I love a Black and Browns together. It looks so classy I think.  [emoji6]


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> It does kind of have that lavender undertone, but it is leaning toward gray. I love the natural vachetta. I wonder if I'll like it as much after it patinas. Not sure...



I was going to try to spray the vachetta.  I thought I read if you spray it, it won't patina


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> I was going to try to spray the vachetta.  I thought I read if you spray it, it won't patina




I'm very inside of what to do on this one. There are differing opinions and preferences on whether or not to treat the naked vachetta. Some say it will help it patina more evenly but unnaturally. If you leave it untreated it will tell its story and park a naturally. I have also heard it speeds up the patina of you treat it. I just want to protect it. I also don't want it to get really dark. I was thinking of using Apple conditioner because I don't want all the spray to hit the patent leather


What is everyone else doing to their patent zip zips? Just curious. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

ilikesunshine said:


> I was going to try to spray the vachetta.  I thought I read if you spray it, it won't patina


 
I have read the same thing and have also seen a YouTuber that does LV videos state that if you condition or spray fresher or newer vachetta that it wont patina or at least it wont patina evenly.  So I've always just left mine alone and let it do it's thing over time.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I'm very inside of what to do on this one. There are differing opinions and preferences on whether or not to treat the naked vachetta. Some say it will help it patina more evenly but unnaturally. If you leave it untreated it will tell its story and park a naturally. I have also heard it speeds up the patina of you treat it. I just want to protect it. I also don't want it to get really dark. I was thinking of using Apple conditioner because I don't want all the spray to hit the patent leather
> 
> 
> What is everyone else doing to their patent zip zips? Just curious. [emoji4]


 
I'm a sucker for letting her do her thing naturally and letting her patina.  To me there is nothing no prettier than Vachetta with that Golden Brown hue.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'm very inside of what to do on this one. There are differing opinions and preferences on whether or not to treat the naked vachetta. Some say it will help it patina more evenly but unnaturally. If you leave it untreated it will tell its story and park a naturally. I have also heard it speeds up the patina of you treat it. I just want to protect it. I also don't want it to get really dark. I was thinking of using Apple conditioner because I don't want all the spray to hit the patent leather
> 
> 
> What is everyone else doing to their patent zip zips? Just curious. [emoji4]


I am planning on not treating it. .....will see how that goes.  Kc


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it
> 
> Here she is


Booty Bag!! I love it!!! You crack me up. I was also freaking that mine would arrive while dh was home. So nice to know I'm not alone!!


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it
> 
> Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain


OMG!! I love the spearmint!!!! How many zip zips do you have? I absolutely love them!!


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> The UPS man decided to surprise me early today! Here she is....my very own Butt Bag!  Lol! No seriously...the Patent Leather Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster. I don't think this bag photographs very well. She's prettier IRL!
> 
> View attachment 2970024



This color is beautiful and I just love the zip zip satchels...



ShariG8R said:


> I got my butt bag today too!!! It is really so stunning in real life, isn't it?!? It sort of has a chameleon quality, taking on the color of what is around it.



So, Dooney newbie here - why do you call it a butt bag?!


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Ladies,  here are some close ups of my new small tobi tote in pebble leather -lilac. She is my new love. Very hard to describe the color. She will get carried alot   the pictures wash out the color, the color is much more saturated and vibrant.   Kc



Love all the pretty pinks and purples for spring!



Nebo said:


> Finally here! Just out of the box. They always wrap it up so good.
> 
> Look at the box and the bag is in the dust bag!
> 
> I loooovee it so much!  Cant believe  I was so hard on this color, it is gorgeous!
> 
> Off to condition her, she is a bit dry. Will post more after she gets some TLC.



Beautiful!  It looks pretty big - could we see some modeling pics, please?  

Edit:  thanks for your description of the bag earlier - I will check out the mod thread!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Haha Miss Booty! Love that. You managed to intercept UPS and get more bags at the outlet! You are the master!
> 
> Gorgeous! Like I said...The Master... [emoji1]


 
Better than the butt bag right?


Yeah, although on my quick getting out, forgot to get my car keys, otherwise I would have been able to stash the box in the car and wait for DH to leave to go and get it.


 the master! Kneel before your God, I mean master


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for all of your input on what you plan to do with your vachetta on your zip zips. Loving my bags had a pretreat or pre condition that's supposed to protect. I probably won't spend the money on that since I have apple conditioner already, but I'm still unsure of what to do. Maybe I'll put it on the bottom strips by the feet as a test. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> Booty Bag!! I love it!!! You crack me up. I was also freaking that mine would arrive while dh was home. *So nice to know I'm not alone*!!




GF, I think most of us here have the same issue! If we don't get the 'another purse' or 'how many purses do you need' comment we get 'the evil stare'


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> OMG!! I love the spearmint!!!! How many zip zips do you have? I absolutely love them!!


 
Thanks,


Let see: 
Saffianos 4: marine, black, gray and my sample stripe
Pebbled leather: 1: spearmint
Croco 1: Marine from QVC
Ostrich Sahara: 1 in red
Patent 3: Blue, Black and Oyster
And my Lara crossword satchel: It's a zip zip style but without the long strap and the handles are longer.


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> So, Dooney newbie here - why do you call it a butt bag?!


 
Another forum member started calling it that way after a comment she got from her husband.


Here's the thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-husband-has-ruined-my-loving-feeling-897747.html


----------



## Vicmarie

My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]


A beautiful satchel. So soft looking!


----------



## klynneann

aerinha said:


> To be honest this was an impulse buy as I am supposed to be banned. I was hoping it would be a "bad" one and go right back...but it is great. Lord and Taylor's packing was not so hot as the box arrived half open with a USPS sticker saying they recieved it unsealed. Thankfully it is ok and did not arrive as scheduled during tomorrow's rain
> 
> My new mini flo satchel in natural



Love these!  This is such a great color too.



MaryBel said:


> So Miss Booty got here. Darn USPS, it always comes way after lunch time, well this time it came at lunch time when DH was still here, but I saw the truck so I went outside and intercepted the box. DH was on the phone when I came in, so I think he didn't see it
> 
> Here she is



So glad I'm not the only one who does this... I also have my packages sent to the office to avoid DH.  :giggles:



MaryBel said:


> And just before she came, I got a call from the outlet to let me know they had a bag I wanted, they only got 2 so after lunch I made a run for it
> 
> Miss Zip Zip in spearmint, plus a cute sample coin case I found and my free key chain




Lovely - it's an incredibly vibrant color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]




Beautiful!! I think I want this bag now. [emoji16]


----------



## aerinha

Great color


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]



Great color. Almost got the mini from ild


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Another forum member started calling it that way after a comment she got from her husband.
> 
> 
> Here's the thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/my-husband-has-ruined-my-loving-feeling-897747.html



Oh no!  That's terrible.    So I guess he was mainly referring to the color and not the shape.  I love the color!!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]



LOVE!!  I just got one too, but haven't had a chance to take her out yet, even for pictures.  I'm very excited about it - congrats on yours!!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think most of us here have the same issue! If we don't get the 'another purse' or 'how many purses do you need' comment we get 'the evil stare'



Seriously.  I don't think it even has anything to do with how much money I spend - it's always just, "another bag?"


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think most of us here have the same issue! If we don't get the 'another purse' or 'how many purses do you need' comment we get 'the evil stare'



Sooooo true!


----------



## ilikesunshine

klynneann said:


> Seriously.  I don't think it even has anything to do with how much money I spend - it's always just, "another bag?"



Yep.  He even says it's not the money.  He just doesn't understand how 1 person can use this many bags (and I don't have that many....really ).  I think he has more sneakers than I do bags


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> I'm very inside of what to do on this one. There are differing opinions and preferences on whether or not to treat the naked vachetta. Some say it will help it patina more evenly but unnaturally. If you leave it untreated it will tell its story and park a naturally. I have also heard it speeds up the patina of you treat it. I just want to protect it. I also don't want it to get really dark. I was thinking of using Apple conditioner because I don't want all the spray to hit the patent leather
> 
> 
> What is everyone else doing to their patent zip zips? Just curious. [emoji4]





TaterTots said:


> I have read the same thing and have also seen a YouTuber that does LV videos state that if you condition or spray fresher or newer vachetta that it wont patina or at least it wont patina evenly.  So I've always just left mine alone and let it do it's thing over time.





MrsKC said:


> I am planning on not treating it. .....will see how that goes.  Kc





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for all of your input on what you plan to do with your vachetta on your zip zips. Loving my bags had a pretreat or pre condition that's supposed to protect. I probably won't spend the money on that since I have apple conditioner already, but I'm still unsure of what to do. Maybe I'll put it on the bottom strips by the feet as a test. [emoji4]



Here's the thread where I read about spraying the vachetta: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/two-years-and-my-vachetta-leather-caroline-849648.html

I think post #36 is what made me want to spray the zip zip.  I'd have to put a towel or something over the patent parts


----------



## klynneann

ilikesunshine said:


> Yep.  He even says it's not the money.  He just doesn't understand how 1 person can use this many bags (and I don't have that many....really ).  I think he has more sneakers than I do bags



Yes, don't they usually have their own little thing?  I've been getting a lot better at rotating them, so he can't say I don't use them.


----------



## Trudysmom

It's also just fun to collect what you enjoy.


----------



## MaryBel

ilikesunshine said:


> Yep.  He even says it's not the money.  He just doesn't understand how 1 person can use this many bags (and I don't have that many....really ).  I think he has more sneakers than I do bags




I think for DH right now is the how much space I'm taking taking for all the bags...and shoes and clothes


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Yes, don't they usually have their own little thing?  I've been getting a lot better at rotating them, so he can't say I don't use them.




For DH is dress shirts, he has a lot.
I swear, he has at least 3 or 4 that are so close that sometimes I've asked him if he's not wearing the same one that he wore the previous day. Why would he wear 2 so close in design and color 2 days in a row, who knows! It's not like he doesn't have more to choose form!


----------



## TaterTots

So I had time this morning to swing by the post office and pick up my Logo Lock. Let me just say I was SHOCKED when I seen the condition of the box when the lady brought it to the front to give me....


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> For DH is dress shirts, he has a lot.
> I swear, he has at least 3 or 4 that are so close that sometimes I've asked him if he's not wearing the same one that he wore the previous day. Why would he wear 2 so close in design and color 2 days in a row, who knows! It's not like he doesn't have more to choose form!



Lol!  Unfortunately, my DH doesn't buy much of anything for himself.  Once in a while he'll say he wants another tv and I respond, where are you going to put another tv - in the bathroom?  And then he says, why do you need another bag?  Ugh!


----------



## TaterTots

I had to hold it together until I got home to "finish opening" it to make sure my bag was ok. Luckily she was fine but even more so beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

The only other thing that upset me was the bag had little to no stuffing and of course folded. I was able to fluff up the top portion of tissue and get a decent amount of stuffing for the bag. Here is a pic of what little stuffing there was.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think most of us here have the same issue! If we don't get the 'another purse' or 'how many purses do you need' comment we get 'the evil stare'


 
Totally!!  I hope Hubby doesn't catch onto why I keep taking the trash out in hopes that he doesn't find the crushed up boxes the bags have came in!! LOL!!  :giggles:


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Lol!  Unfortunately, my DH doesn't buy much of anything for himself.  Once in a while he'll say he wants another tv and I respond, where are you going to put another tv - in the bathroom?  And then he says, why do you need another bag?  Ugh!




Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..
> View attachment 2971219



Lol!!  Nice though.


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Lol!!  Nice though.


 
LOL!!  Thanks,  I rolled my eyes when he first said he wanted a TV in there but it does come in handy in the morning to watch the weather for the day while getting ready..... so I can't complain.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2971062
> 
> My new small florentine in bone !! She's lovely !! [emoji7]


She is lovely..........


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I had to hold it together until I got home to "finish opening" it to make sure my bag was ok. Luckily she was fine but even more so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971193
> View attachment 2971195
> View attachment 2971196
> View attachment 2971198


Gorgeous blue logo lock! Glad you love her!! She looks perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Totally!!  I hope Hubby doesn't catch onto why I keep taking the trash out in hopes that he doesn't find the crushed up boxes the bags have came in!! LOL!!  :giggles:


It is helpful for me that I live in a new subdivision and houses are still being built. That means.....plenty of dumpsters around. I store my empty boxes in the closet in the guest room......then drop the boxes at the closest dumpster when I need to. .  What boxes? I don't have any boxes.....


----------



## Renoir

TaterTots said:


> I had to hold it together until I got home to "finish opening" it to make sure my bag was ok. Luckily she was fine but even more so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971193
> View attachment 2971195
> View attachment 2971196
> View attachment 2971198


 Very beautiful!  Love the blue!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous blue logo lock! Glad you love her!! She looks perfect!


 
Thanks!  The pictures really don't do the Sky Blue justice.  She is SO BRIGHT in person.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> It is helpful for me that I live in a new subdivision and houses are still being built. That means.....plenty of dumpsters around. I store my empty boxes in the closet in the guest room......then drop the boxes at the closest dumpster when I need to. .  What boxes? I don't have any boxes.....


 
LOL!!  You have the perfect solution!


----------



## TaterTots

Renoir said:


> Very beautiful!  Love the blue!


 
Thank you...


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So I had time this morning to swing by the post office and pick up my Logo Lock. Let me just say I was SHOCKED when I seen the condition of the box when the lady brought it to the front to give me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971191


 
OMG! It looks like that box got caught in a conveyor along the way!




TaterTots said:


> I had to hold it together until I got home to "finish opening" it to make sure my bag was ok. Luckily she was fine but even more so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971193
> View attachment 2971195
> View attachment 2971196
> View attachment 2971198


 


TaterTots said:


> The only other thing that upset me was the bag had little to no stuffing and of course folded. I was able to fluff up the top portion of tissue and get a decent amount of stuffing for the bag. Here is a pic of what little stuffing there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971203




At least she's ok, I would be opening that box just outside the post office, I don't think I could wait.


She's gorgeous. Congrats! 
Is it sky blue?


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Lol!  Unfortunately, my DH doesn't buy much of anything for himself.  Once in a while he'll say he wants another tv and I respond, where are you going to put another tv - in the bathroom?  And then he says, why do you need another bag?  Ugh!




Mine doesn't either, but when he buys something is either another shirt, new tennis shoes (for running, for tennis, etc) and then the electronics but those are not very often, although he sometimes get's caught on having the latest phone. I still have my galaxy S2 and it works for what I need it so I'm not getting a newer one until there's something that the new one does that mine doesn't and only if I need that feature.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Mine doesn't either, but when he buys something is either another shirt, new tennis shoes (for running, for tennis, etc) and then the electronics but those are not very often, although he sometimes get's caught on having the latest phone. I still have my galaxy S2 and it works for what I need it so I'm not getting a newer one until there's something that the new one does that mine doesn't and only if I need that feature.



That's funny, I have a Galaxy S3 and my husband often asks when I'm getting a new one and my response is usually, this one still works just fine so...


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..
> View attachment 2971219


 

Yes, only men!
But nice though!


Don't let my son see this, otherwise he's going to want to have the same in ours. He loves spending time in the bathtub, I can see him saying, yes a TV so I can watch cartoons or movies while I'm on the tub.


eta: and then he's going to ask for popcorn!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> OMG! It looks like that box got caught in a conveyor along the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she's ok, I would be opening that box just outside the post office, I don't think I could wait.
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous. Congrats!
> Is it sky blue?


 
I KNOW RIGHT???!!!???  The box was horrifying when I first seen it.  All I was thinking was that there was going to be this once beautiful blue bag ripped to shreds in the box.  I would have opened it right then and there but I had to get back to my Mom that I dropped off at her Doctors appointment or else the entire post office would have really gotten to see a Dooney Looney FIRST HAND!!!! LOL!!!  


..... and yes she's in Sky Blue..  these pics wash her out so bad,  she's just so vibrant!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Yes, only men!
> But nice though!
> 
> 
> Don't let my son see this, otherwise he's going to want to have the same in ours. He loves spending time in the bathtub, I can see him saying, yes a TV so I can watch cartoons or movies while I'm on the tub.
> 
> 
> eta: and then he's going to ask for popcorn!


 
Your son sounds like my HUSBAND!!! LOL!!!  :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> It is helpful for me that I live in a new subdivision and houses are still being built. That means.....plenty of dumpsters around. I store my empty boxes in the closet in the guest room......then drop the boxes at the closest dumpster when I need to. .  What boxes? I don't have any boxes.....




Sneaky! Good job Kc!
I just break them in pieces and off to the recyclables trash can. 


It's funny how we all find ways to dispose of the evidence of our crimes


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> That's funny, I have a Galaxy S3 and my husband often asks when I'm getting a new one and my response is usually, this one still works just fine so...


 
My thoughts exactly. It's just throwing money! 
I'd rather get another purse!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I KNOW RIGHT???!!!???  The box was horrifying when I first seen it.  All I was thinking was that there was going to be this once beautiful blue bag ripped to shreds in the box.  I would have opened it right then and there but I had to get back to my Mom that I dropped off at her Doctors appointment or else the entire post office would have really gotten to see a Dooney Looney FIRST HAND!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> ..... and yes she's in Sky Blue..  these pics wash her out so bad,  she's just so vibrant!


 
Oh no, we should get the first reveal, not the post office 


OMG, It seems we like similar colors! I so want the sky blue!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, we should get the first reveal, not the post office
> 
> 
> OMG, It seems we like similar colors! I so want the sky blue!


 
Yes,  Pinks and Blues are my WEAKNESS!!!  The Sky Blue is worth every penny!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Your son sounds like my HUSBAND!!! LOL!!!  :giggles:




Men, they are terrible even when they are kids!


My son can't watch a movie without popcorn, even if he just got off the table saying he was done and full. Funny how as soon as he gets to the couch he gets space for more food! Although I think he has an incinerator for stomach, he eats like an adult and he is so skinny that you would think he doesn't eat.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Men, they are terrible even when they are kids!
> 
> 
> My son can't watch a movie without popcorn, even if he just got off the table saying he was done and full. Funny how as soon as he gets to the couch he gets space for more food! Although I think he has an incinerator for stomach, he eats like an adult and he is so skinny that you would think he doesn't eat.


 
That's youth and their wonderful metabolisms  ..


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Yes,  Pinks and Blues are my WEAKNESS!!!  The Sky Blue is worth every penny!


 
Mine is mostly blue, but lately pinks have been calling my name!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Mine is mostly blue, but lately pinks have been calling my name!


 
I forever was Pink Pink Pink!!  But lately I've been all about the Blues..


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> GF, I think most of us here have the same issue! If we don't get the 'another purse' or 'how many purses do you need' comment we get 'the evil stare'


You absolutely made my day! I swear, I feel so guilty sometimes, but it's sooooo awesome to have people to share it with now!!!! Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## ShariG8R

MrsKC said:


> It is helpful for me that I live in a new subdivision and houses are still being built. That means.....plenty of dumpsters around. I store my empty boxes in the closet in the guest room......then drop the boxes at the closest dumpster when I need to. .  What boxes? I don't have any boxes.....


OMG!! You guys are totally cracking me up!!!! Seriously, can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## TaterTots

ShariG8R said:


> OMG!! You guys are totally cracking me up!!!! Seriously, can't stop laughing!!!




A girls got to do what a girls got to do when it comes to her Dooney's. :giggles:


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.




I love her even more with each and every photo!!  And that's what I love about the Zip Zip she's so feminine.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.


----------



## MaryBel

ShariG8R said:


> You absolutely made my day! I swear, I feel so guilty sometimes, but it's sooooo awesome to have people to share it with now!!!! Thank you, ladies!!!




That's why we love it here! No judgment, just understanding of the love we have for our bags!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.


 
Yay! Welcome to the oyster club Kc!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.


 
Gorgeous! I have this one on my never ending wish list!
Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.





MaryBel said:


> Yay! Welcome to the oyster club Kc!
> Congrats!




Thanks girls, yes we are in the Oyster club


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! I have this one on my never ending wish list!
> Congrats!


Thanks MB, so glad ILD had her so I could get her for half


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> A girls got to do what a girls got to do when it comes to her Dooney's. :giggles:



Amen sister!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Vicmarie

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.




Oooo I had wondered about this one !! It's gorgeous !!


----------



## Vicmarie

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.




Very nice !! I love it I love it !! You're right , very lady like when carried !


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Oooo I had wondered about this one !! It's gorgeous !!



Oh thank you.....I had been watching it for about a month and just couldn't pass it up. I believe I saw some pics of this bag on this forum maybe last fall.......I have wanted it ever since.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> For DH is dress shirts, he has a lot.
> I swear, he has at least 3 or 4 that are so close that sometimes I've asked him if he's not wearing the same one that he wore the previous day. Why would he wear 2 so close in design and color 2 days in a row, who knows! It's not like he doesn't have more to choose form!


My DH is very simple. I usually buy him clothes. If he ever, ever tries  something on, I make him try couple of thing, write down the model and the size and then just buy different colors. He likes to be matchy matchy. Doesnt really get fashion, so that way he is safe    It is really hard to get him B day gifts. One of those  very simple people that dont want a lot.




			
				TaterTots436814 said:
			
		

> Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..
> View attachment 2971219


I love the soaker tub! Im  against tv in the bedroom area. I might have to give in and conceal it somehow.


TaterTots said:


> The only other thing that upset me was the bag had little to no stuffing and of course folded. I was able to fluff up the top portion of tissue and get a decent amount of stuffing for the bag. Here is a pic of what little stuffing there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971203


Wow, what the box! The bags is beautiful. 



MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.





MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.



Beautiful bags. The suede is so rich on that Tivoli.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  be very careful is you spray anything on your new patent zip zip.  Many chemicals will eat right thru the patent leather and you will be left with a white spot.  I know.  One of my Dooney patent leather handbags was on the couch when I sprayed fragrance in another part of the room.   The handbag was ruined by a stray droplet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  love, love, love your new sky blue LL.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.




WOW!! She looks so smooth and soft!! Congrats on a special special bag.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> WOW!! She looks so smooth and soft!! Congrats on a special special bag.


Thanks TT, I love her already .


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> My DH is very simple. I usually buy him clothes. If he ever, ever tries  something on, I make him try couple of thing, write down the model and the size and then just buy different colors. He likes to be matchy matchy. Doesnt really get fashion, so that way he is safe    It is really hard to get him B day gifts. One of those  very simple people that dont want a lot.
> 
> 
> I love the soaker tub! Im  against tv in the bedroom area. I might have to give in and conceal it somehow.
> 
> Wow, what the box! The bags is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags. The suede is so rich on that Tivoli.




LOL! Thanks!  When we were doing our bathroom I was the one that insisted on a Jacuzzi with the heater, but once the TV went up Hubby uses it much more then I do. I just wanted the jets for my bad back. LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  love, love, love your new sky blue LL.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> Here's the thread where I read about spraying the vachetta: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/two-years-and-my-vachetta-leather-caroline-849648.html
> 
> I think post #36 is what made me want to spray the zip zip.  I'd have to put a towel or something over the patent parts



Thanks for the link


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> So I had time this morning to swing by the post office and pick up my Logo Lock. Let me just say I was SHOCKED when I seen the condition of the box when the lady brought it to the front to give me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971191





TaterTots said:


> I had to hold it together until I got home to "finish opening" it to make sure my bag was ok. Luckily she was fine but even more so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971193
> View attachment 2971195
> View attachment 2971196
> View attachment 2971198





TaterTots said:


> The only other thing that upset me was the bag had little to no stuffing and of course folded. I was able to fluff up the top portion of tissue and get a decent amount of stuffing for the bag. Here is a pic of what little stuffing there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971203



Wow, that box! I'm glad she was all in one piece.  They don't stuff these bags much when they ship them.  Sometimes they end up with a crease like my as is natural one.  It's really unfortunate. You're is so gorgeous! That color is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..
> View attachment 2971219



OMG I love that! My hubby would be living in that tub!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that box! I'm glad she was all in one piece.  They don't stuff these bags much when they ship them.  Sometimes they end up with a crease like my as is natural one.  It's really unfortunate. You're is so gorgeous! That color is so pretty.




I lucked up she ended up being perfect. And I'm so in love with the Sky Blue!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> OMG I love that! My hubby would be living in that tub!




LOL!!  Thanks ..


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.



Another gorgeous patent beauty! I love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  be very careful is you spray anything on your new patent zip zip.  Many chemicals will eat right thru the patent leather and you will be left with a white spot.  I know.  One of my Dooney patent leather handbags was on the couch when I sprayed fragrance in another part of the room.   The handbag was ruined by a stray droplet.



Thank you LJ. I appreciate the info. I'm sorry that happened to your bag.  I won't spray. If I do anything I'll just rub a little conditioner on the vachetta if anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.



Wow, that is gorgeous! Yes, I am imagining this bag in the fall with a great pair of boots.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! Yes, I am imagining this bag in the fall with a great pair of boots.


Thanks TB!


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> The only other thing that upset me was the bag had little to no stuffing and of course folded. I was able to fluff up the top portion of tissue and get a decent amount of stuffing for the bag. Here is a pic of what little stuffing there was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971203



Beautiful!  Really a great blue - you can wear it with everything.


----------



## klynneann

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.



It's funny b/c I'm not partial to patent, but there's just something about her... maybe the gorgeous color?  congrats!



MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.



Oooo - this seems very different for Dooney - love it!  I love the forest green next to the darker leather trim.


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Beautiful!  Really a great blue - you can wear it with everything.


 
You really can,  I just love how squishy the bag is.  And I was really surprised in how large the Kiss Lock Coin Purse that comes with it is.  I know I had seen them show it many times on the Q but the size still shocked me...  in a good way.


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> You really can,  I just love how squishy the bag is.  And I was really surprised in how large the Kiss Lock Coin Purse that comes with it is.  I know I had seen them show it many times on the Q but the size still shocked me...  in a good way.



I totally noticed the coin purse in your pic!  I love it when a bag comes with good accessories.


----------



## MrsKC

klynneann said:


> It's funny b/c I'm not partial to patent, but there's just something about her... maybe the gorgeous color?  congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo - this seems very different for Dooney - love it!  I love the forest green next to the darker leather trim.


Thank you! This is my first patent purchase, I have always shyed away. However, I have three other Dooney suede bags. They are light weight and durable . Kc


----------



## TaterTots

Turquoise Sanibel finally made it!  And let me just say this is how a package is supposed to be delivered!!!


----------



## TaterTots

I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238


The girls are lovely. You are getting quite a beautiful blue collection. Just lovely....


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238


Those are both really pretty TT. I love the accent of yellow for the interiors. You picked great colors. So fresh looking for Spring and Summer.

Now I wish I had purchased a Zip Zip deal I saw recently. It was a Blue Croc. Why didn't I get it? Dang it. 
They really are so feminine looking and I like how it carries close to the body. I do have a bitsy which is adorable, but I may now need to expand the ever growing wish list.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238




Very cute !! I love them !!


----------



## Vicmarie

These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm gonna have myself that gray someday soon .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I'm gonna have myself that gray someday soon .




Yes, I've seen them at Belk!!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> The girls are lovely. You are getting quite a beautiful blue collection. Just lovely....


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Those are both really pretty TT. I love the accent of yellow for the interiors. You picked great colors. So fresh looking for Spring and Summer.
> 
> Now I wish I had purchased a Zip Zip deal I saw recently. It was a Blue Croc. Why didn't I get it? Dang it.
> They really are so feminine looking and I like how it carries close to the body. I do have a bitsy which is adorable, but I may now need to expand the ever growing wish list.


 
Thanks Girls!  Yeah I have been drawn to Blue/Mint/Greenish Blue bags a lot this year.  The funny thing is I never really noticed them before but something happened LOL!!  


and the Zip Zip is really roomy.  At least I think so.  I look at it like this,  if my bag organizer will go into the bag with it filled and then there is still more room in the bag for extras then it's roomy.  Yesterday when I took my Mom to the Doctor since we didn't know how long we would be I had all my usual purse organizer stuff in other words what I usually carry on a regular day plus an 8" Samsung Galaxy Tab, a Special K cereal bar, a snack zip lock bag of Blue Diamond Smokehouse Almonds, and my glasses case and I still had a little room if I would have wanted to have brought more snacks.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I've seen them at Belk!!




I saw them at Dillard's ! I don't wanna pay full price though ! So if anyone sees any kind of deal please let me know !!!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Very cute !! I love them !!


 
Thanks Vic..


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !


 
I seen 49LDavis had them in one of her shopping videos when she goes from store to store showing us the Dooney's but I don't know where she was at.  I LOVE IT!!  And yes,  I believe she did say they were the Coated Canvas.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I saw them at Dillard's ! I don't wanna pay full price though ! So if anyone sees any kind of deal please let me know !!!


 
I'm keeping an eye out at ILD because I've done and seen one of the Lunch Bags in the Stripe print.  I love it on the Zip Zip but a Shopper would look really nice as well.  It's a very preppy Pattern and I just love it!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Well if he's anything like my Hubby........... Yes.. That's a TV on the left wall .... Men..
> View attachment 2971219



OMG! ha ha hahaa!

I have a spare TV that I put in my DH's room after we finally moved back to the house from the apartment and he says he wants to put it downstairs so he can watch TV while he folds his laundry. I'm like...hmmmm. Maybe that would be a good idea.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.  /QUOTE]
> 
> These are so lovely! The new design is very striking!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238




So pretty!! I love them. I decided to carry my black zip zip today and have a newfound appreciation for it. It's light weight and easy to carry. I managed to fit all of my daily carry in it even in my bag organizer and it fits with no bulges! Now I have to load up that patent booty bag soon. Enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !




These are so cute! I haven't seen them anywhere yet. I'll let you know if I see them anywhere at a better price. [emoji4]


----------



## Nml85

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238


Love the turquoise!  Great bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!! I love them. I decided to carry my black zip zip today and have a newfound appreciation for it. It's light weight and easy to carry. I managed to fit all of my daily carry in it even in my bag organizer and it fits with no bulges! Now I have to load up that patent booty bag soon. Enjoy! [emoji7]


 
I was really surprised as well when I seen what all a Zip Zip would hold.  I've only wore my Bubble Gum Pink Pebbled Leather Zip Zip one or two times with just a few things in it,  but now that I've seen what all I can put in there it will be wore WAY MORE!  


AND YES!!!!!  Rock that Booty Bag GIRL!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Nml85 said:


> Love the turquoise!  Great bag!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238


These are really beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> TaterTots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.  /QUOTE]
> 
> These are so lovely! The new design is very striking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are really beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls!!
Click to expand...


----------



## duckiesforme

TaterTots said:


> I seen 49LDavis had them in one of her shopping videos when she goes from store to store showing us the Dooney's but I don't know where she was at.  I LOVE IT!!  And yes,  I believe she did say they were the Coated Canvas.



I watch 49LDavis and she was at dillards. I love her videos.


----------



## TaterTots

duckiesforme said:


> I watch 49LDavis and she was at dillards. I love her videos.




YES!  Your right Dillard's it was!  I do too she has an amazing personality.


----------



## all2joy

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !



I am on the search for this Lady in navy & white! Pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

all2joy said:


> I am on the search for this Lady in navy & white! Pretty!




The Navy and White is eye catching. It almost has that Nautical feel to it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238



They are so cute!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !



These are nice, very summer on the boat like lol


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238





Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !



I love these, they make me think of Martha's Vineyard, or Coastal New England as a whole!



MrsKC said:


> Ok, I know you have all seen her......she will be fun and lady like to carry.



very cute


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> I love these, they make me think of Martha's Vineyard, or Coastal New England as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute




I really think I could have the Zip Zip in every style/pattern/leather.


----------



## Surfercisco

TaterTots said:


> I really think I could have the Zip Zip in every style/pattern/leather.



I know what you mean.  I usually never buy the same style of anything but yet I have 3 of the zip zips. The funny thing is that I really wasn't drawn to them until I saw the Oyster patent leather on QVC.  It is light, holds a lot- can be dressed up or down.  I'm in love!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238




I love it! I'm definitely getting this one!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !


 
They are using older patterns! Love the stripes!
I have one striped bag in green!


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> I'm so SOOOOO in LOVE!!  why does the Zip Zip have to be so feminine??? The Turquoise color is so amazing just as bright as the Sky Blue but yet still different. I LOVE how the Yellow and Turquoise looks together on the inside.
> View attachment 2972235
> View attachment 2972236
> View attachment 2972238



Gorgeous!!  I really love that yellow contrast interior. It's so hard to choose a color!!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2972254
> 
> 
> These aren't my reveals .. But has anyone seen these yet ? I am in love with the gray !! They are coated cotton I believe !



These are pretty - but I don't know if I like that pink zipper...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I agree,  I love the zip zip satchels and collect them in different leathers and colors.  On some of them Dooney has even added an outside back zipper pocket.  That elevates the zip zip to the most functional design.  I wish they included the outside back zip on all the zip zips.   So far I've only seen it on the Alto zip zip and some specialty leather versions.


Ladies enjoy your summer zip zips.  The patent leather and fabric designs are so fresh and appealing.


----------



## TaterTots

Surfercisco said:


> I know what you mean.  I usually never buy the same style of anything but yet I have 3 of the zip zips. The funny thing is that I really wasn't drawn to them until I saw the Oyster patent leather on QVC.  It is light, holds a lot- can be dressed up or down.  I'm in love!


 
That was me also until this year and now with my Oyster in Patent coming I have 4...  :giggles:  it's one of those bags that does that sort of thing to you.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I love it! I'm definitely getting this one!
> Congrats!


 
Terrific MB!  She would make a lovely addition to your collection.


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!!  I really love that yellow contrast interior. It's so hard to choose a color!!


 
I know right?!?!  They really put these colors together well in what will just pop and look amazing on the inside of these bags.  I've got to get the Green sooner than later.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree,  I love the zip zip satchels and collect them in different leathers and colors.  On some of them Dooney has even added an outside back zipper pocket.  That elevates the zip zip to the most functional design.  I wish they included the outside back zip on all the zip zips.   So far I've only seen it on the Alto zip zip and some specialty leather versions.
> 
> 
> Ladies enjoy your summer zip zips.  The patent leather and fabric designs are so fresh and appealing.


 
Your right LJ!  I believe it's the Croco Zip Zip and maybe an Ostrich one as well that have the back zipper compartments like the Alto...  very exquisite bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Still in her plastic wrappings. I really need to stay out of Belk at lunchtime. LOL 
View attachment 2973337


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in her plastic wrappings. I really need to stay out of Belk at lunchtime. LOL
> View attachment 2973337


 
OH YES!!!  Gorgeous!!  Is she in Lilac?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> OH YES!!!  Gorgeous!!  Is she in Lilac?


 
Thanks!  Yes, she's Lilac. I'm utterly hopeless.  I didn't even wait for a sale.


I almost went for the Mint, but I already have the Pebbled Domed Satchel From QVC in Aqua.  But if I were to stumble across the Spearmint in the Zip Satchel, I'd probably go for that one, since it's a bit darker.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Yes, she's Lilac. I'm utterly hopeless.  I didn't even wait for a sale.
> 
> 
> I almost went for the Mint, but I already have the Pebbled Domed Satchel From QVC in Aqua.  But if I were to stumble across the Spearmint in the Zip Satchel, I'd probably go for that one, since it's a bit darker.


 
Yes your correct the Spearmint is a little darker.  They are times that we just can't help it when it comes to full price.  I say if you want it GET IT!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your new handbag.  She reminds me spring will be here soon.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in her plastic wrappings. I really need to stay out of Belk at lunchtime. LOL
> View attachment 2973337


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your new handbag.  She reminds me spring will be here soon.


Thanks!  I agree - the color is so cheerful and so Springy. 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks, GF!!  



TaterTots said:


> Yes your correct the Spearmint is a little darker.  They are times that we just can't help it when it comes to full price.  I say if you want it GET IT!


That's usually my motto, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I watch 49LDavis and she was at dillards. I love her videos.




Me too! Pecantannedbeauty's was the first  Dooney video I ever watched and 49ldavis's was the second. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in her plastic wrappings. I really need to stay out of Belk at lunchtime. LOL
> View attachment 2973337




Beautiful! Haha, this is becoming a Friday ritual for you. [emoji4] it sure is a nice way to start the weekend. I love that color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Haha, this is becoming a Friday ritual for you. [emoji4] it sure is a nice way to start the weekend. I love that color!


 
Oh gosh, you're right!  Ha!!  I'm so darned predictable!


----------



## CatePNW

My new Sweetheart Wristlet from I&#9829;Dooney arrived today, love it.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> My new Sweetheart Wristlet from I[emoji813]Dooney arrived today, love it.
> 
> View attachment 2973782




TOOO cute!  And I love what its displayed on.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Still in her plastic wrappings. I really need to stay out of Belk at lunchtime. LOL
> View attachment 2973337


That color calls to you doesn't it?  I am getting so many compliments on my bag......you will love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> My new Sweetheart Wristlet from I[emoji813]Dooney arrived today, love it.
> 
> View attachment 2973782




Very cute! It even comes with its own little tassel. [emoji4]


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> TOOO cute!  And I love what its displayed on.


Thanks, I love the shiny box it came in!



Twoboyz said:


> Very cute! It even comes with its own little tassel. [emoji4]


Yes, I LOVE the little tassle!  I'm sure it will kind of get in the way, but I had to have it...LOL!  I will probably take the strap off to make it fit in my bag easier, but will manage the tassle pull.


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> My new Sweetheart Wristlet from I&#9829;Dooney arrived today, love it.
> 
> View attachment 2973782


That is so cute!


----------



## Daquiri

Cute wristlet. Love the hearts and the tassel.


----------



## bleached_black

Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!) 

It's a good day 

Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.


----------



## Twoboyz

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> 
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.




They are both gorgeous BDay Prezzies! Happy Birthday [emoji4] what a good day it is! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Finally !


----------



## bleached_black

Vic, did you order yours from ILD? I ordered mine last night, can't wait for her to arrive, she looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> 
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.




Such amazing birthday bags!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !




YAY!!  She looks great Vic!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Happy Birthday BB.


----------



## MrsKC

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.


Woo Hoo, happy birthday to you! I love those long slender straps on the Claremont.....and the Alto, simply gorgeous.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !


Yours is a beauty too


----------



## all2joy

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.


Great Beauties for the Birthday Lady!


----------



## all2joy

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !


She's Pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !




Ooohhh so pretty! You can really see the lavender undertones in that picture. I'm so glad you finally have her back! [emoji4]


----------



## ilikesunshine

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.



I saw it on ILD but not IRL...it's yummy. May have to put this on the list!


----------



## YankeeDooney

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.


Happy B-Day or should I say Happy DB-Day! Both lovely bags.

Questions about Fia. Is it easy to get into that front zip pocket and can it be a shoulder bag? Just curious.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !


Very pretty Vic. A nice shiny addition to your collection!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MrsKC said:


> Ok she is special! ! Ms. Alessandra Tivoli in Forest.  Very light weight.  She is stuffed in the pictures.  I am sure she will slouch great and look fabulous with boots for fall. Ok that's alot of handbags for me .......I think I need to be on a self imposed ban for a bit.





Twoboyz said:


> Thank you LJ. I appreciate the info. I'm sorry that happened to your bag.  I won't spray. If I do anything I'll just rub a little conditioner on the vachetta if anything.



Thanks for the info LJ!


----------



## Vicmarie

bleached_black said:


> Vic, did you order yours from ILD? I ordered mine last night, can't wait for her to arrive, she looks absolutely gorgeous!




I sure did !! I wasn't aware they still had some !! That's awesome !


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhh so pretty! You can really see the lavender undertones in that picture. I'm so glad you finally have her back! [emoji4]




Thanks TB!! Me too !!


----------



## Vicmarie

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty Vic. A nice shiny addition to your collection!




Thank you! Yes - she's a really nice addition and balances it out ! [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> YAY!!  She looks great Vic!







MrsKC said:


> Yours is a beauty too







all2joy said:


> She's Pretty!




Thanks so much girls ! I know a lot of you already have this bag but I'm loving it !


----------



## Daquiri

Beautiful bags! I never seem to tire of looking at all the reveals


----------



## immigratty

bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> 
> It's a good day
> 
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.



beautiful haul. two lovely bags you have there!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !



so pretty, I love the color


----------



## bleached_black

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy B-Day or should I say Happy DB-Day! Both lovely bags.
> 
> Questions about Fia. Is it easy to get into that front zip pocket and can it be a shoulder bag? Just curious.




Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone; it has been a good birthday for my bag collection 

About the Fia: I haven't really carried her yet but one thing I noticed which I didn't expect is that it has a flap that stretches over the top of the main opening (that then clicks into place magnetically on the inside) to keep the contents safe. I think it is easy enough to get into the main compartment but I probably wouldn't keep something I needed all the time/very quickly in the front zip pocket - this seems to be best to keep a tablet/laptop/wallet. 

Also, it comes with a large (thick!) shoulder strap which is way more sturdy than what you usually get as a Dooney shoulder strap -- it suits the bag's structure beautifully. However I found the actual handles were a little short to be put over my shoulder (and I have a pretty small frame). 

I hope that makes sense YD! If you're thinking of purchasing one or something I'd be happy to provide more detailed pics of the inside


----------



## Renoir

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !


 Congrats!  Very pretty color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

bleached_black said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone; it has been a good birthday for my bag collection
> 
> About the Fia: I haven't really carried her yet but one thing I noticed which I didn't expect is that it has a flap that stretches over the top of the main opening (that then clicks into place magnetically on the inside) to keep the contents safe. I think it is easy enough to get into the main compartment but I probably wouldn't keep something I needed all the time/very quickly in the front zip pocket - this seems to be best to keep a tablet/laptop/wallet.
> 
> Also, it comes with a large (thick!) shoulder strap which is way more sturdy than what you usually get as a Dooney shoulder strap -- it suits the bag's structure beautifully. However I found the actual handles were a little short to be put over my shoulder (and I have a pretty small frame).
> 
> I hope that makes sense YD! If you're thinking of purchasing one or something I'd be happy to provide more detailed pics of the inside


Thanks for the.response BB. Enjoy them both.


----------



## MaryBel

Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:


I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> 
> 
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!




YAY!  Don't you just love the interior of the bag. The Yellow and Turquoise looks amazing together doesn't it


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> YAY!  Don't you just love the interior of the bag. The Yellow and Turquoise looks amazing together doesn't it


 
I love the yellow lining but I love the outside more 
I want all the colors!


----------



## MaryBel

I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> 
> 
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!



Congrats - so pretty!  Should I not be surprised they're already in the outlet...??  



MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.



What a great summer bag!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> 
> 
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!


Love the sanibels!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.




I love the Striped Bags


----------



## TaterTots

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.




Love Love Love!! Excellent choices!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Congrats - so pretty!  Should I not be surprised they're already in the outlet...??
> 
> What a great summer bag!


 
Thanks!
They are only 30% but still nice to know they are available.


----------



## MaryBel

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


 
Awesome haul! congrats!
Nothing better than Florentine Dooneys!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I love the Striped Bags


 

Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> They are only 30% but still nice to know they are available.



It's better than full price and if you have to have it now...


----------



## Trudysmom

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


Those are fantastic bags! I'm so glad you got such great ones. LOVE the satchels. Such a great photo. Beautiful wallet and key fob too!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.



Love the the ties and handles on this bag!

Here's my striped green barrel satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> 
> 
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!




So pretty!! Love it [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.




Love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


Wow, your collection has quadrupled  in one day! You chose beautiful classics that you will have forever. Enjoy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.




Gorgeous bags! Dooney has a way of taking hold of us doesn't it? How fun you got to meet THE Anastasia [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.







lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.




Your striped bags are very cute. Summer here we come!!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> 
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.


 
Thanks!
Love yours too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!! Love it [emoji4]


 

Thanks GF!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

TaterTots said:


> Love Love Love!! Excellent choices!





MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul! congrats!
> Nothing better than Florentine Dooneys!





Trudysmom said:


> Those are fantastic bags! I'm so glad you got such great ones. LOVE the satchels. Such a great photo. Beautiful wallet and key fob too!





MrsKC said:


> Wow, your collection has quadrupled  in one day! You chose beautiful classics that you will have forever. Enjoy!!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags! Dooney has a way of taking hold of us doesn't it? How fun you got to meet THE Anastasia [emoji4]



Thank you so much, ladies! I'm just over the moon about my new babies! I'm trying to decide which to break in tomorrow. TB, yes it was great to meet Anastasia! She's very sweet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*INeedCoffee*:  great collection.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## YankeeDooney

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


Very nice INC. Gosh, that Rehoboth Outlet seems to be swimming with great selections. Is it a large store? 

Anastasia tried to help me once on the phone, but unfortunately it was a no go. However, it is nice when the gals go out of their way to help, especially when they offer to send you a photo of a purse. That is a great service. I tried to give that hint to a gal in the ******* store, but they are not quite as enthusiastic as some of the other outlet locations. Too bad really. BTW, congrats on the fine purchases!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......




Beautiful!!! I wondered how this color looked in person. It's beautiful!!! Welcome to the Logo Lock club. [emoji2]. I'd love to hear what you think about her after you've carried her.


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......



Nice! That color reminds me of Coach's Silt, I've got the Madison Hobo in Silt and it's a great color.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......




Ok... The Logo Lock in Elephant is delicious!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all!  She is gorgeous and I can't wait to take her to town tomorrow


----------



## immigratty

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.



beautiful, Flos are magnificent bags



lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> 
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.





MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.



I am absolutely LOVING the striped bags. Also love the charm LTD



MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> 
> 
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!



beautiful. I so love this pattern.



gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......



very nice, love the color.


----------



## TaterTots

So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.  

Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> My new Sweetheart Wristlet from I&#9829;Dooney arrived today, love it.
> View attachment 2973782


What a cutie!  Love!



MrsKC said:


> That color calls to you doesn't it?  I am getting so many compliments on my bag......you will love her!


I do love her - such a great color!  Now to carry her soon.  She needs an outing, lol..




bleached_black said:


> Birthday prezzies arrived today! (coincidentally at the same time!)
> It's a good day
> Claremont Dover in "Bone" and Alto Fia in black. The Claremont's color looks a little weird in the picture but it's only because it was grey out today. The shade is gorgeous; a really beautiful neutral off-white color.


What gorgeous birthday presents!  Congrats and Happy Birthday!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2974655
> 
> 
> Finally !


So pretty!  What color is this one? On my monitor it has a bit of a lavender hue.  



MaryBel said:


> Got a call on Friday from the outlet: They got the Sanibel bags so of course, I had to go first thing Saturday. This cutie came home with me:
> I also stopped at coach, That was a mistake, check out the non Dooney thread!


Gorgeous!  And nope, not twins....yet.  I know I will cave at some point and get one.  In that color.  After all, it's blue, lol. 



MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.


That is so cute!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


Excellent choices!  Congrats!  And twins on Ocean Flo - love that color.



lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.


So pretty!



gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......


That is so pretty!  I love how well you can see the texture on the bag.  Does it feel smooth?  Or can you feel the texture?




TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493


Cute!  Love the Bubble Gum!


----------



## klynneann

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.



Gorgy!!!  Love seeing them all together too.  Congrats on your new additions!!



lovethatduck said:


> Love the the ties and handles on this bag!
> 
> Here's my striped green barrel satchel.



Another cute green striped bag!  Loving these...


----------



## klynneann

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......



This is a great color that I think you'll be able to wear with anything.  Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent choices!  Congrats!  And twins on Ocean Flo - love that color.
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!  I love how well you can see the texture on the bag.  Does it feel smooth?  Or can you feel the texture?
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  Love the Bubble Gum!


 
Thanks NAC!  She was just what I was looking for in a Crossbody.  I can put my debt card and license in there with a little cash and I'm out the door!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......


I really like the new elephant color, it is a great neutral.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493


That is so fun! I love pink bags.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> That is so fun! I love pink bags.




She is so fun and cute isn't she?  It will be perfect for hot summer days that I've got to run errands and take my Mom to the Doctor or shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......




Gorgeous! I was so tempted by this color! I also can't wait to hear your thoughts on how it carries. Congrats GG!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493




So pretty! It's a patent leather kind of week!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! It's a patent leather kind of week!




LOL! Yeah really!  And I must say TB my Oyster Zip Zip is simply stunning!!  The color is unlike any other. I just love her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493




Such a cute little bag. Pink looks great in patent. I know you are excited about Miss Zip Zip tomorrow. [emoji2]


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a cute little bag. Pink looks great in patent. I know you are excited about Miss Zip Zip tomorrow. [emoji2]




Thanks Pcan!  Actually she came this evening by UPS!  They also brought my Chevron Bailey Zip Shopper in Red. It's looking like my Chevron Large Gabriella in Brown will be here Thursday.


----------



## ShariG8R

MaryBel said:


> I forgot in which thread we were talking about the striped bags. While organizing I took a pic of my green one, I don't think I ever revealed her.


TOTALLY loving the stripes!!!


----------



## ShariG8R

TaterTots said:


> LOL! Yeah really!  And I must say TB my Oyster Zip Zip is simply stunning!!  The color is unlike any other. I just love her!


Isn't she gorgeous?!?! I find myself staring at her all day!!


----------



## TaterTots

ShariG8R said:


> Isn't she gorgeous?!?! I find myself staring at her all day!!


 
Yes indeed she is!


----------



## Nebo

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.


Beautiful choices! Arent the SAs there just great?
You are in for life now hehehe, Dooneys are addictive!


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493


Such a cute bag! I love this color!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Such a cute bag! I love this color!




Thanks Nebo!  It's such a Barbie Pink. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## TaterTots

UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425


Another beauty--looks like we have a zip zip club on the forum!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> UPD also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels there was a few sticking out when I unboxes her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431


That is a great durable --rain or shine bag !!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Another beauty--looks like we have a zip zip club on the forum!


 
I love a Zip Zip!  And yes we do!!  LOL!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> That is a great durable --rain or shine bag !!


 
You got that right!  That's the reason I might... MIGHT go back for the Taupe.  It's light weight will carry everything including the kitchen sink, Red can be wore year around, plus you don't need to be afraid it's going to get wet especially with the darker T-M trim.


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425



So perfect! Im sad I missed out on the great deal with this one! That will teach me to stay on tpf every day, lol. You ladies are in the know.

I love your Bailey bag, you will get a lot of wear out of it. It is such a care free bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> So perfect! Im sad I missed out on the great deal with this one! That will teach me to stay on tpf every day, lol. You ladies are in the know.
> 
> I love your Bailey bag, you will get a lot of wear out of it. It is such a care free bag!


 
I missed out on the Zip Zip first time around and then when she came back the second time I snatched her up.  Then I noticed she was back a third at something like $10 more so she's still popping in and out over at ILD.  


I really really like the Bailey bag as well.  She's a total care free bag that's for sure.  I was like " This bag is amazing " after I got her out and stuffed her!


----------



## PenelopeSpade

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425


*Love her in Oyster!!!! Gorgeous! *


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Probably the wrong thread for this post.... but you ladies inspired me with all your zip zips.  I used my ostrich Chelsea in grey yesterday.... love it.   But today I'm changing into my hot pink zip zip (pebbled leather).  Time for some spring colors in my wardrobe.  I'm tired of all the darker colors.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425




I am loving both your reveals !!!! [emoji7][emoji7] 

I had also been looking at the taupe Bailey and was between that one and the nylon double pocket satchel ..l have been wanting s nylon so bad for so long so I ordered that one last night with my stupid code [emoji12] thanks for sharing !


----------



## TaterTots

PenelopeSpade said:


> *Love her in Oyster!!!! Gorgeous! *




Thank you so much.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Probably the wrong thread for this post.... but you ladies inspired me with all your zip zips.  I used my ostrich Chelsea in grey yesterday.... love it.   But today I'm changing into my hot pink zip zip (pebbled leather).  Time for some spring colors in my wardrobe.  I'm tired of all the darker colors.




I need to wear my Hot Pink Pebble Leather Zip Zip this week LJ. You have inspired me to get her out.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I am loving both your reveals !!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I had also been looking at the taupe Bailey and was between that one and the nylon double pocket satchel ..l have been wanting s nylon so bad for so long so I ordered that one last night with my stupid code [emoji12] thanks for sharing !




I'm glad you found something to use your code on Vic!  Can't wait to see it. My Mom has my Red and Navy Nylon bag. She fell in love with it and told me good luck on getting it back!! :giggles:


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> You got that right!  That's the reason I might... MIGHT go back for the Taupe.  It's light weight will carry everything including the kitchen sink, Red can be wore year around, plus you don't need to be afraid it's going to get wet especially with the darker T-M trim.


Both are very nice TT. I do like the Taupe color. I can understand why you "might" go back for it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431


 
Ohhhh, so pretty!!  I've been considering the chevron Bailey as well.  Does she have a zipper closure?  Or is the bag open except for a snap?  I tend to prefer zipper closures.


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425





TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431



Love and love!  Both are so pretty - I like that combo of colors in the chevron pattern.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431




Beautiful... Love that color combo. I was looking at the Taupe last weekend in the Satchel and Tote. I'd love to know how comfy it is on the shoulder. It kept sliding off of mine but I'm assuming because it was new.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......


 
This color is really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> I am absolutely LOVING the striped bags. Also love the charm LTD
> 
> beautiful. I so love this pattern.




Thanks!
Me too! I wish I could get them all!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493




Yummy! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425




Yay! twins again!
I totally agree, this color is more amazing IRL.



TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431




Love it! Congrats on both!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, so pretty!!  I've been considering the chevron Bailey as well.  Does she have a zipper closure?  Or is the bag open except for a snap?  I tend to prefer zipper closures.




It's just got the magnetic snap NAC.


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Love and love!  Both are so pretty - I like that combo of colors in the chevron pattern.




Thanks K!!


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......


Great color!


TaterTots said:


> So I thought I was getting my Oyster Patent Zip Zip today only for it to be this cute little girl!!! LOL!  I ordered her the same day as the Oyster so it's looking like she will be here tomorrow.
> 
> Lexi in Patent Leather color Bubble Gum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977493


Very cute, I have her larger sister.


TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425


great zip zip!


TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431


Oh this is very nice!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, so pretty!!  I've been considering the chevron Bailey as well.  Does she have a zipper closure?  Or is the bag open except for a snap?  I tend to prefer zipper closures.



It is a snap closure. The pocket on the inside is big enough to put in and zip your wallet. The bag feels secure to me like that. I love it. It is comfy on the shoulder, but the strap sometimes does come off your shoulder. Just depends how you carry it.
I hope to add another Bailey like shopper.
If anybody is interested, outlets have coated cotton Eva satchel with honey trim in lots of colors for 118$.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My Oyster Patent Leather Zip Zip was delivered yesterday evening by UPS and I must say this color is truly amazing in person!  Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2978425








TaterTots said:


> UPS also brought my Chevron Bailey in Red. I had been looking at this bag forever and was having a hard time deciding between the Red Green and Taupe. After seeing the size in person I might need to add the Taupe to my collection. Don't mind the rubber bands around the tassels they were a few sticking out when I unboxed her so I'm training those bad boys.
> View attachment 2978431




Well you know how I feel about the zip zip..... Um... Gorgeous! 
However that Baily steels the show too! It's stunning and photographs so well!! I wanted this bag too, in this color but I procrastinated and now it's gone. [emoji20] I'm glad you're loving it. [emoji1]


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Yay! twins again!
> I totally agree, this color is more amazing IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Congrats on both!


 
TWINS!!  Isn't it a great bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Probably the wrong thread for this post.... but you ladies inspired me with all your zip zips.  I used my ostrich Chelsea in grey yesterday.... love it.   But today I'm changing into my hot pink zip zip (pebbled leather).  Time for some spring colors in my wardrobe.  I'm tired of all the darker colors.




Hot pink is hot! I hope you enjoyed that beauty today [emoji1]


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Great color!
> 
> Very cute, I have her larger sister.
> 
> great zip zip!
> 
> Oh this is very nice!


 
Awesome on the larger sister  ..  and Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I am loving both your reveals !!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I had also been looking at the taupe Bailey and was between that one and the nylon double pocket satchel ..l have been wanting s nylon so bad for so long so I ordered that one last night with my stupid code [emoji12] thanks for sharing !




At least you could use it for a bag you've been wanting. What color did you get? Great bag. [emoji1]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Well you know how I feel about the zip zip..... Um... Gorgeous!
> However that Baily steels the show too! It's stunning and photographs so well!! I wanted this bag too, in this color but I procrastinated and now it's gone. [emoji20] I'm glad you're loving it. [emoji1]


 
The Red is gone?  MAN!  I'm going to get a ton of use out of her.  I am glad I went with the Red because the color combo is great.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> The Red is gone?  MAN!  I'm going to get a ton of use out of her.  I am glad I went with the Red because the color combo is great.




It's very striking! Gorgeous [emoji1]


----------



## Biochick1

So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol. 

Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??

(Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


----------



## Nebo

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


Great choice, Im sure you will love it. The trim is not naked vachetta, so you dont need to use anything. If you want, just spray it with stain and rain repellant, just in case of any sticky, wet stains, thay could leave a mark. I had tanned handles on one of my flos and I sprayed it, just in case. As you can see, Im the paranoid kind, lol.


----------



## Nebo

Btw, I love the bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)




Beautiful! I agree with Nebo. You could spray it with Apple guard for some extra protection. Also Apple conditioner will offer some protection as well. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


Great choice, perfect for grad school .  Kc


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It's very striking! Gorgeous [emoji1]


 
The darker colors in the bag does make the Red POP!  It looks like the Taupe option is gone as well.  Oh well...  on to the next!


----------



## TaterTots

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


 
Gorgeous pick for grad school!!  And Nebo gave you perfect advice!  Enjoy wearing her.


----------



## klynneann

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)



Love the print - and the braided handles!


----------



## TaterTots

Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673


Yay, congrats TT! It looks good. Free of defects?


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673




Beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay, congrats TT! It looks good. Free of defects?


 
She's 100% perfect!  I was just thinking about the $15 deal when everyones order didn't get filled that they might have had so many returns they thought they could resale cheaper because the defect or flaw might not have been that noticeable or bad,  but I checked her inside and out and she's perfect!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks TB!  She really is a classy beautiful bag.


----------



## Daquiri

Your gabriella is gorgeous! The more I use mine the more I love it. The style in the brown is beautiful, the size and layout so functional, plus it's so light weight!  I really hope they do more bags in this silhouette.


----------



## TaterTots

Daquiri said:


> Your gabriella is gorgeous! The more I use mine the more I love it. The style in the brown is beautiful, the size and layout so functional, plus it's so light weight!  I really hope they do more bags in this silhouette.


 
Thanks Daquiri!  I loaded mine up as soon as I took her out of the box. :giggles:  She is light weight and for her size that makes it much easier to carry those extra things you might need.  That's another reason I had said that I probably wont end up using the shoulder strap is because even with her all loaded up she's still light enough to carry on my arm without any problems.


----------



## Nebo

Dillard's was almost emptied out. I dont count mk, because i dont shop mk. Then, under two other bags, there she was. With the matching wallet. I grabbed both, but went home just with a bag. I dont match my wallets and I spent that money on some lingerie 
Is this lilac? Large lexi. In the outlets they are 136 but not in this color. 120$ with tax. More pics when I get home.


----------



## lovethatduck

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Sçatchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673




Love that color!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Dillard's was almost emptied out. I dont count mk, because i dont shop mk. Then, under two other bags, there she was. With the matching wallet. I grabbed both, but went home just with a bag. I dont match my wallets and I spent that money on some lingerie
> 
> Is this lilac? Large lexi. In the outlets they are 136 but not in this color. 120$ with tax. More pics when I get home.




She's gorgeous!! Looks like the Lilac to me. Beautiful color.


----------



## TaterTots

lovethatduck said:


> Love that color!




I really do to. Such a rich Brown Tmoro.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> It's just got the magnetic snap NAC.


 
Thanks!!  I thought that was how it was.  I like zipper tops, so as tempting as she is, I'm  going to pass on her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


 
Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673


 
Oh my!  I love the rich brown and the chevron as well! Congrats!


**wanders off to ILD to go check this out again**


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Dillard's was almost emptied out. I dont count mk, because i dont shop mk. Then, under two other bags, there she was. With the matching wallet. I grabbed both, but went home just with a bag. I dont match my wallets and I spent that money on some lingerie
> Is this lilac? Large lexi. In the outlets they are 136 but not in this color. 120$ with tax. More pics when I get home.


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats on a great deal!  What does the tag or the sticker inside the zipper compartment have for the color code? Although it does look like Lilac to me, too.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  I thought that was how it was.  I like zipper tops, so as tempting as she is, I'm  going to pass on her.


----------



## Nebo

I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.

DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me

The last pic shows the color the best!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats on a great deal!  What does the tag or the sticker inside the zipper compartment have for the color code? Although it does look like Lilac to me, too.



Did you get to this Dillards sale? They had some super cute Coach stuff on sale.Yes, it was  lilac.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!


Nebo, love it! I love that color


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!




That's pretty!  I didn't know there was a big Lexington, the ones I see are always the small ones and that is just too short a strap drop for me.  This one, though long on your petite frame, looks like it would work on my large frame.  If you get a chance can you tell me the strap drop please?  And what is the style called, do the tags say Large on them?  I'd like to keep that information stowed away in case I come across a deal on this size.  I love the simplicity of this bag but always pass them by due to the straps.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Did you get to this Dillards sale? They had some super cute Coach stuff on sale.Yes, it was  lilac.




I can't make it today, but I'm going to try tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!


 
Awesome deal Nebo! Congrats!


I did not get any Dooneys. Not much available online. I ordered 2 coaches though and some running shoes for DH, a couple of tops and some jewelry for my niece.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> That's pretty!  I didn't know there was a big Lexington, the ones I see are always the small ones and that is just too short a strap drop for me.  This one, though long on your petite frame, looks like it would work on my large frame.  If you get a chance can you tell me the strap drop please?  And what is the style called, do the tags say Large on them?  I'd like to keep that information stowed away in case I come across a deal on this size.  I love the simplicity of this bag but always pass them by due to the straps.



Thank you! Drop is 13 inches. DE outlet has them for 136$. Colors that are shippable : Aegean Blue, Cobalt, Geranium, Kelly Green, Marine, and Palomino.

Yes it is a large lexington. Style number R379LL.
I would go for palomino. Suuuch a gorgeous color!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Awesome deal Nebo! Congrats!
> 
> 
> I did not get any Dooneys. Not much available online. I ordered 2 coaches though and some running shoes for DH, a couple of tops and some jewelry for my niece.



In the store they also had RLauren loafers. Almost got them. They were 44$ with tax. Oh well. I got a gorgeous wacoal bra and panties set and Ralph Lauren pajamas! Yeiii.


----------



## Suzwhat

Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Edited:  I think I mean edging, not piping.  Sorry.


----------



## Suzwhat

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!





Nebo said:


> Dillard's was almost emptied out. I dont count mk, because i dont shop mk. Then, under two other bags, there she was. With the matching wallet. I grabbed both, but went home just with a bag. I dont match my wallets and I spent that money on some lingerie
> Is this lilac? Large lexi. In the outlets they are 136 but not in this color. 120$ with tax. More pics when I get home.



Beautiful color, beautiful bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886


What a good Dooney day you are having


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> What a good Dooney day you are having



Totally, MrsKC.  I really needed a pick me up.  Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
View attachment 2979928

View attachment 2979929

View attachment 2979930

View attachment 2979931

View attachment 2979932

View attachment 2979933

View attachment 2979934


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934


SO pretty. Is it the small size? LOVE the satchel, my raspberry small satchel will arrive soon. Lovely photos!! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886




Love this collection. Yours looks very stylish! Congrats!
Mad at myself for missing on some styles/colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> SO pretty. Is it the small size? LOVE the satchel, my raspberry small satchel will arrive soon. Lovely photos!! Enjoy!




Thanks! It is the small size. I love the pebbling and the bit of shine on the leather. I was worried it was a return in bad shape but she's not. So happy!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934




Love it! Congrats!
And no, not twins! 
But I have it in Florentine, does that count?


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Thank you! Drop is 13 inches. DE outlet has them for 136$. Colors that are shippable : Aegean Blue, Cobalt, Geranium, Kelly Green, Marine, and Palomino.
> 
> Yes it is a large lexington. Style number R379LL.
> I would go for palomino. Suuuch a gorgeous color!



Thank you, sounds like a good size.  I want to double check my Macy's next time I'm there and see if they have this one so I can try it on.


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886


Ooh, I'm so glad you posted this and I've been checking this out online too.  The stock photos are so bad, it looks like a hunk of plastic and you barely see any contrast.  Your pics are great!  I like the pink color, but that is a whole lotta pink....LOL!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! It is the small size. I love the pebbling and the bit of shine on the leather. I was worried it was a return in bad shape but she's not. So happy!!


I'm glad it is in great shape for you. I love small because the it keeps a nice shape. I also use a purse organizer and it looks so pretty on the outside when it stands up.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149



Looks nice and soft!  And twins, on the jewelry armoire!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!




She's stunning Nebo !  The Pebbled Leather looks so smooth and soft. And that cooler is KILLER! Such a gorgeous gorgeous Spring Summer bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886




The Red with the Tmoro does look amazing!!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934



Great pix and a super stunning bag!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934




LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!    I can't believe I missed her again!  This bag just makes me drool


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Love this collection. Yours looks very stylish! Congrats!
> Mad at myself for missing on some styles/colors.


Thank you!


----------



## Suzwhat

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, I'm so glad you posted this and I've been checking this out online too.  The stock photos are so bad, it looks like a hunk of plastic and you barely see any contrast.  Your pics are great!  I like the pink color, but that is a whole lotta pink....LOL!



Thanks Cate!  I think any color would be nice. I am obsessed with Dooney tmorro. 

The background is almost the saffiano cross-hatching. Here's an extreme close-up. The bag is very light. Smells awesome, like a saddle.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Love this collection. Yours looks very stylish! Congrats!
> Mad at myself for missing on some styles/colors.




Thank you. I think I will love it too.

(Sorry I replied twice. I just got over the flu and am a little more fuzzy than usual.). LOL


----------



## Suzwhat

TaterTots said:


> The Red with the Tmoro does look amazing!!




Thanks TT!


----------



## Biochick1

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886


Wowthat bag is beautiful!! The pictures online definitely did not do this bag justice. Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934


Love it, I am thinking that is what you will be wearing tomorrow.


----------



## Suzwhat

Biochick1 said:


> Wowthat bag is beautiful!! The pictures online definitely did not do this bag justice. Congrats!!




Thank you Bio (love your name!). I agree. I am glad I ordered it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love everyone's new handbags.  Lilac lexi is calling my name. 

  I love the pebbled leather and the color is perfect.   Surprised at how much I love your brown handbags ladies.  I don't wear much brown,  yet seeing your pictures,  I can see myself carrying these bags.  That is not a good thing.  And the black pebbled satchel is perfect.  I'm sorry I didn't get one earlier in the year.
Enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## Biochick1

Nebo said:


> Great choice, Im sure you will love it. The trim is not naked vachetta, so you dont need to use anything. If you want, just spray it with stain and rain repellant, just in case of any sticky, wet stains, thay could leave a mark. I had tanned handles on one of my flos and I sprayed it, just in case. As you can see, Im the paranoid kind, lol.


Thanks Nebo. I'm a bit paranoid too-so I will definitely use some protectant on the handles. Thankfully, I got home before it started raining because I couldn't resist using my bag today (sans protectant)...


----------



## Biochick1

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I agree with Nebo. You could spray it with Apple guard for some extra protection. Also Apple conditioner will offer some protection as well. Enjoy! [emoji4]


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely have to grab some Apple leather care products. My other bags could probably use a good conditioning too...


----------



## Biochick1

klynneann said:


> Love the print - and the braided handles!


Thanks! It definitely stands out in the sea of boring black totes in my lab...


----------



## Suzwhat

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)



I love the tartan, colors, and the braided handles!  Great choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Dillard's was almost emptied out. I dont count mk, because i dont shop mk. Then, under two other bags, there she was. With the matching wallet. I grabbed both, but went home just with a bag. I dont match my wallets and I spent that money on some lingerie
> 
> Is this lilac? Large lexi. In the outlets they are 136 but not in this color. 120$ with tax. More pics when I get home.




Stunning color Nebo! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!




I absolutely love this color! I also feel like the strap drop on the Lexi is too long for me. That's why I gravitate go the small Lexi I think. She looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886
> 
> 
> Edited:  I think I mean edging, not piping.  Sorry.




Gorgeous bag and yes the red edging is stunning against the deep brown. [emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934




Gorgeous! ILD rarely disappoints lately. I love my red one so I feel your joy! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag and yes the red edging is stunning against the deep brown. [emoji1]



Thanks TB.  I loaded up my stuff in it and it holds things nicely.  I plan to carry another bag tomorrow but wanted to check my stuff in the slim silhouette.  I love the color and how light this leather bag is.


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Cate!  I think any color would be nice. I am obsessed with Dooney tmorro.
> 
> The background is almost the saffiano cross-hatching. Here's an extreme close-up. The bag is very light. Smells awesome, like a saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979996



It is beautiful!  Am I am laughing at the "awesome smell" because I almost asked you about the smell earlier!  Then I thought that some saffiano bags don't smell real leathery, so I didn't ask.  Good to know it's a beautiful and smelly bag, haha!


----------



## CatePNW

Biochick1 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will definitely have to grab some Apple leather care products. My other bags could probably use a good conditioning too...



Welcome and congrats on your bag!  I  got my Apple conditioner on eBay last year and have used it on my smooth leather bags and the leather trims on other bags.  I think you'll get great use from your Dooney!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Cate!  I think any color would be nice. I am obsessed with Dooney tmorro.
> 
> The background is almost the saffiano cross-hatching. Here's an extreme close-up. The bag is very light. Smells awesome, like a saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979996


Suz, I love this bag. Your photos help sell it. The red contrast looks awesome. Now, for the bad news, which I hate to point out but look carefully. Looks like the logo plate is misaligned on the patch. Perhaps it does not bother you, but I would exchange it for another.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Suz, I love this bag. Your photos help sell it. The red contrast looks awesome. Now, for the bad news, which I hate to point out but look carefully. Looks like the logo plate is misaligned on the patch. Perhaps it does not bother you, but I would exchange it for another.


Thank you!  I was so enamored I did not notice.  Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!  I was so enamored I did not notice.  Thanks!


Sorry Suz. I don't blame you. It is very nice bag. 

I have missed little flaws a few times. But I expect something if the bag is deeply discounted. I typically notice them later after the excitement of the deal wears off. That's not to say there is always a defect. I learn more about what to watch for with each one. It all depends on what you deem acceptable. For me, the logo plate would be an exchange.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934



I have this bag & love this bag in Camel. Wanted so badly to see this in black thanks for posting. I really want this in the red.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Cate!  I think any color would be nice. I am obsessed with Dooney tmorro.
> 
> The background is almost the saffiano cross-hatching. Here's an extreme close-up. The bag is very light. Smells awesome, like a saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979996




I've been looking at these bags as well. And I've been curious as to how heavy they were - thank you for posting the picture and sharing what you think of it. Looks like I just added another one to my list.


----------



## Nebo

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979883
> View attachment 2979885
> View attachment 2979886
> 
> 
> Edited:  I think I mean edging, not piping.  Sorry.


Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934


Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.


----------



## Nebo

I would also add that the retro leather to me looks better in darker colors. I wish I got my mom the navy, but she loves the orange as well.  The leather is thick, but light. In lighter colors it is more fun, and almost, just almost looks like it is more towards patent leather, due to shine. I know some ladies here love it and have it in pretty pjnk and sunny yellow ))


----------



## klynneann

Nebo said:


> I didnt expect to find a bag today. This was the only Dooney left at Dillards, for the extra 30% off on existing sale price. Lilac large lexington in pebbled  leather. She did have some side wrinkles. I steamed ironed carefully  on the inside, straightened  with my fingers, stuffed her with a pillow and tissue paper. Yes, that is a pillow in the bag,lol.Hopefully it will stay, it already looks better.
> Texture on this bag is a large pebble, but I still love it. This will be so great for shopping, paperwork, travel. And I can carry it when it raaains! I do feel the strap drop is a bit too much for me. I dont dare to get it shortened,  I dont know the leather masters around here. Maybe if I take her to Europe this year. Will see ,after I wear Miss lexi a bit.
> 
> DH was happy that I got such a great deal! I was happy he wasnt fussing at me
> 
> The last pic shows the color the best!



Nice color - I think it looks great!  And a good deal, too.  



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149
> View attachment 2979928
> 
> View attachment 2979929
> 
> View attachment 2979930
> 
> View attachment 2979931
> 
> View attachment 2979932
> 
> View attachment 2979933
> 
> View attachment 2979934



Great price!  I love the satchel style.  I got a small Florentine a couple weeks ago and haven't had a chance to post her yet, but I will (probably this weekend).  Congrats!



Suzwhat said:


> Thanks Cate!  I think any color would be nice. I am obsessed with Dooney tmorro.
> 
> The background is almost the saffiano cross-hatching. Here's an extreme close-up. The bag is very light. Smells awesome, like a saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979996



Thank you for the close-up!  It really shows the color of the leather and it's beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

Nebo said:


> Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.
> 
> Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.



Gorgeous!  This orange looks so saturated - I just love color.  I think I only have 2 black bags lol.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> It is beautiful!  Am I am laughing at the "awesome smell" because I almost asked you about the smell earlier!  Then I thought that some saffiano bags don't smell real leathery, so I didn't ask.  Good to know it's a beautiful and smelly bag, haha!


 

Cate,
These bags are not saffiano leather. It's a different leather, softer, I think it was called textured leather when it was released. They had styles without the letter embossing and you could see the texture better. I have a tote in that leather. I'll take a pic later.


ETA. Here are the pics of the same leather bag without the letter embossing. You can see the texture on the close up.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.
> 
> Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.


I love Lexington bags. It was a surprise to me, but I gravitate toward the croco, lizard, and now retro thanks to Suz. I took one on a day trip to NYC and it was perfect. Fits close to the body, very comfy on the shoulder, and fits a load. I carried a DSLR camera, plus a zoom lens, along with the usual wallet, cases for glasses, etc. I do recommend. BTW, I am on the hunt for the Brown Lizard color that I missed out on, so if any of you gals near outlets see one, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.
> 
> Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.


 
You Girls have totally got me wanting one of these now!!!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Cate,
> These bags are not saffiano leather. It's a different leather, softer, I think it was called textured leather when it was released. They had styles without the letter embossing and you could see the texture better. I have a tote in that leather. I'll take a pic later.
> 
> 
> ETA. Here are the pics of the same leather bag without the letter embossing. You can see the texture on the close up.



Oh, interesting, thanks for the pics!  I can almost see the softness in your close up.  I did notice that it didn't look like a true saffiano in the close up of the brown bag.  Nice to know it's a good leathery smell and a light bag as well.  Still thinking about this one!


----------



## TaterTots

OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833


She's a beauty. Nice logo plate as well. Congrats! Geesh, pretty soon you'll be dating your mail person.


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833



Ok, you are on a roll lately, LOTS of new bags!  This one is pretty and a classic color.  Did you see the youtube review someone did of the crossbody?  They said it felt real cheap and that the chain was light, like an imitation metal.  I think if it's a light bag, that could be a good thing!  Looks easy to carry too.  Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833



And again, your pics are SO much better than the stock pics online.  This one is tempting me as I love the satchel shape.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> She's a beauty. Nice logo plate as well. Congrats! Geesh, pretty soon you'll be dating your mail person.


 
LOL!  The cute thing is my Mail Lady has known me since I was in second grade.    Her daughter and I went to school together.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Ok, you are on a roll lately, LOTS of new bags!  This one is pretty and a classic color.  Did you see the youtube review someone did of the crossbody?  They said it felt real cheap and that the chain was light, like an imitation metal.  I think if it's a light bag, that could be a good thing!  Looks easy to carry too.  Hope you enjoy her!


 
WOW no I haven't seen the video!  I don't know about their chain but the one that came with my bag has some weight to it.  The bag itself isn't as heavy as some Dooneys but it isn't as light as a coated canvas bag.  For me personally it's the perfect weight.  I can say this much,  the chain weighs enough that if I'm not going to wear the bag on my shoulder that it might just add to much weight to keep on the bag just to have the look of the chain.  But I do love the bag.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> And again, your pics are SO much better than the stock pics online.  This one is tempting me as I love the satchel shape.


 
Thanks!  I tried to restuff the bag as good as I could but it seems like I never can and most of the time end up making the bags look weird!  LOL!  The shape and the color of it is really amazing.  And to tell you the truth I like the feel of this Saff better than my Michael Kors bags that are in this leather.  They seem to heavy and stiff.


And I wanted to add that tomorrow I have the Saff Leather Large Zip Shopper coming in the color Denim.  It also has the chain detail so we will see how it's quality is as well.  But I would much rather have a bag that looks great and carries well then one that would be to heavy to use,  so we will see how that one feels when she arrives.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833


 
Nicely done! Congrats!
She is a very stylish bag! It will go with everything! Love the chain detail!


----------



## MaryBel

Biochick1 said:


> So last week, I asked you ladies for advice about a great tote for use during graduate school. MaryBel suggested looking into coated cotton based upon it's durability. This came in the mail today--When I first opened the box that wonderful Dooney leather scent had me in love before I even saw the bag. lol.
> 
> Do I need to use any sort of leather protectant on the handles of this bag (Tartan Braided Shopper) or am I good to go for use tomorrow??
> 
> (Excuse the mess in the background--I've been on TPF too much after work this week)


 
I don't know how I missed this!


Love your tote! I actually love this pattern in this color! I have the satchel and the little wristlet. I got mine thinking this would be the perfect bag for winter, since I won't have to worry about any part of the bag (I have some coated cotton but with natural vachetta trim so no good for rainy days). Not a problem with this one!


I don't do anything to mine but as the other ladies suggested, if you want you can put water protectant on it.


Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673




Love it! Congrats!
I was just at Macy's and a lady bought the same bag! 
Before she did I told her about the outlet having them 50% (She didn't know there was an outlet here). Since the price was almost the same, she got it at Macy's (my guess is to save the 20 miles drive)


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833


TT, love that.....wow.....I do not have any saffiano......I would love a satchel or a hobo....
I really like the shape of that satchel.


----------



## ilikesunshine

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673



I Love It!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Chevron Gabriella Satchel in Brown has arrived. It's a roomy bag don't think I'll be using the shoulder strap but I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979673


TT, how did I miss this? Is this your $15 steal? I really like her, I am thinking of so many outfits in my head that would look great with her. So you have two new brown satchels......if you would like someone to take one off of your hands I would be happy to help you out .


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> TT, how did I miss this? Is this your $15 steal? I really like her, I am thinking of so many outfits in my head that would look great with her. So you have two new brown satchels......if you would like someone to take one off of your hands I would be happy to help you out .




Yes that's my $15 bag!!  LOL!  I didn't really have any Browns until these two. It's seems it could be an addictive color!  

And Thanks everyone for your compliments.


----------



## MaryBel

Went to Macys to take a look at the F&F sale. Ended up leaving with 2 small coach bags and this little Dooney make up case. Too cute! Love the hearts!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macys to take a look at the F&F sale. Ended up leaving with 2 small coach bags and this little Dooney make up case. Too cute! Love the hearts!


Super cute MB. I was just looking at the FF sale online. So far....nothing in my cart....glad you found a few things


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Super cute MB. I was just looking at the FF sale online. So far....nothing in my cart....glad you found a few things


 
Thanks Kc!
Love my new goodies, especially because one is blue!


----------



## CatePNW

Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!

This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.


----------



## all2joy

Beautiful! & Beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Suzwhat said:


> Retro Embossed Lexington in brown tmorro. So dark it is hard to tell from black. The red piping looks great with red interior. $134 on ILD.
> 
> Edited:  I think I mean edging, not piping.  Sorry.



Oh, I really love this! What a fantastic and clever way to use the logo style. Way to go Dooney!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! And I love her! Get ready for lots of pictures...  From ILD, Black Pebbled Satchel for $149



Someone was excited! 

I would be too! Lovely Pebbled Satchel. Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292


Cate!! She looks great on you !! I am so jelly of the deal you girls got but happy you got it as well . Honestly I think she looks great with what you have on in the picture. She is so light weight and that is a plus, gongrats GF!


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292


This bag is great! Cant beat the price. Due to color, you can pair this baby with anything, this is a neutral as it gets . You look lovely.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292




She's beautiful!!! I actually think she goes pretty ok with your outfit. This color combo is a tough one especially with the Chevron pattern but it's such a fun casual bag that can be dressed up. The stand up handles would bother me too but girlfriend... For $15, I will work those handles like nobody's business. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Is it comfortable to carry with the flat handles?


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been looking at these bags as well. And I've been curious as to how heavy they were - thank you for posting the picture and sharing what you think of it. Looks like I just added another one to my list.



Thanks, NAC!


Nebo said:


> Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.
> 
> Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.





Nebo said:


> I would also add that the retro leather to me looks better in darker colors. I wish I got my mom the navy, but she loves the orange as well.  The leather is thick, but light. In lighter colors it is more fun, and almost, just almost looks like it is more towards patent leather, due to shine. I know some ladies here love it and have it in pretty pjnk and sunny yellow ))



Thank you Nebo!  I think the orange is pretty too.  I like seeing the different options.


----------



## Suzwhat

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292



Looks great!  I think it looks great with your outfit!



Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh, I really love this! What a fantastic and clever way to use the logo style. Way to go Dooney!



Thank you, Glitter.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful!!! I actually think she goes pretty ok with your outfit. This color combo is a tough one especially with the Chevron pattern but it's such a fun casual bag that can be dressed up. The stand up handles would bother me too but girlfriend... For $15, I will work those handles like nobody's business. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Is it comfortable to carry with the flat handles?




Lol! You crack me up Pcan!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292




Wow I think this such a pretty bag! It looks so nice in your pictures and nice on you. I was afraid it would be too big. I have been considering getting this bag but I missed out on he deal. I agree I think it's a good neutral. Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292




Looks great on you! Love that killer deal!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macys to take a look at the F&F sale. Ended up leaving with 2 small coach bags and this little Dooney make up case. Too cute! Love the hearts!




Cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> OMG !! I just got my Saffiano Leather Satchel in the color Amber and IM IN LOVE!  This bag is gorgeous !!
> View attachment 2980832
> View attachment 2980833




Love!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My gorgeous new bone dover tote!!!!  I am IN LOVE!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Oops....


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macys to take a look at the F&F sale. Ended up leaving with 2 small coach bags and this little Dooney make up case. Too cute! Love the hearts!




Very cute!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292




Is it such a great bag!! Plus your charm looks amazing with it.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....




Love it GG!!  The Bone color with the Honey Trim looks great!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....



GG, I love that bag!! Great choice.  Glad you found something at FF


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Here's my $15 Gabriella Chevron Satchel!  I really don't have much that will be matchy matchy, but I will manage.  It doesn't match what I wore today at all, but I wanted to take it shopping for blouses and see if I could find something to coordinate.  I didn't, but I did find 3 nice tops, so all's good!
> 
> This is my first Dooney with that LONG strap that you can remove a section and make it shorter.  I do like it the shorter length, but not with these stand up handles, they are right in your pits!   It's the LONGEST strap on any bag I have, in the pic below I have it on the shortest holes.  I mainly use the handles to carry it though, but will sometimes put the strap on too.
> 
> View attachment 2981290
> View attachment 2981291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981292


 

Gorgeous bag Cate!
Looks very good on you. Congrats!

I think the trick for bags with patterns is just to carry them with solid colors or patterns that are so small that from afar they look like solids, so for example, in your outfit, change your top for any solid color top and you're good to go. It doesn't have to be any of the colors of the bag. So in spring and summer you can do bright colors and in fall and winter more muted colors and she will work wonderfully! She's a great pick. I have it in my wish list. Need to decide in the color though.


Forgot to mention, for the handles, try to train them so they fold, not to the outside but to the inside, like one under the other and both on top of the zipper, that way eventually they won't stick up.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....


 
Gorgeous GG!
I have her in the Shelby shopper!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Very cute!




Thanks! 
I agree, those red hearts got me!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag Cate!
> Looks very good on you. Congrats!
> 
> I think the trick for bags with patterns is just to carry them with solid colors or patterns that are so small that from afar they look like solids, so for example, in your outfit, change your top for any solid color top and you're good to go. It doesn't have to be any of the colors of the bag. So in spring and summer you can do bright colors and in fall and winter more muted colors and she will work wonderfully! She's a great pick. I have it in my wish list. Need to decide in the color though.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, for the handles, try to train them so they fold, not to the outside but to the inside, like one under the other and both on top of the zipper, that way eventually they won't stick up.




I agree with everything you said MB 100%!!


----------



## TaterTots

My Large Saffiano Leather Zip Shopper came today in the Denim. It's such a gorgeous bag I love it just as much as the Amber Saff Satchel!  

On the wondering about the chain weight. I've got to say that it is light but it doesn't look cheap if that makes sense. Like always Dooney still executed the bag wonderfully. It's fashionable but still easy to wear and I love it!! Pics to come maybe tomorrow... Hubby is home and I can hear him now.. " Are you taking pictures of your bags again????? " LOL!  :giggles:


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful!!! I actually think she goes pretty ok with your outfit. This color combo is a tough one especially with the Chevron pattern but it's such a fun casual bag that can be dressed up. The stand up handles would bother me too but girlfriend... For $15, I will work those handles like nobody's business. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Is it comfortable to carry with the flat handles?



The flat handles are pretty comfortable, they are light and feel good.  They don't dig into my arm like some of the hard, rolled handles can when the bag is heavy.  They will probably soften up too in time, but they do feel good as they are now.  And yeah, for $15 I am overlooking anything bad about this bag....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> My Large Saffiano Leather Zip Shopper came today in the Denim. It's such a gorgeous bag I love it just as much as the Amber Saff Satchel!
> 
> On the wondering about the chain weight. I've got to say that it is light but it doesn't look cheap if that makes sense. Like always Dooney still executed the bag wonderfully. It's fashionable but still easy to wear and I love it!! Pics to come maybe tomorrow... Hubby is home and I can hear him now.. " Are you taking pictures of your bags again????? " LOL!  :giggles:



Look forward to seeing the pics!  Glad to know about the chain quality too.  I saw this line at the outlet once, but don't think I even touched the chain bags.  My radar was elsewhere at the time.  That denim is a pretty color.  

I was looking at the large Lexington Shopper in the Natural saffiano last night at Macy's and it was so pretty.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag Cate!
> Looks very good on you. Congrats!
> 
> I think the trick for bags with patterns is just to carry them with solid colors or patterns that are so small that from afar they look like solids, so for example, in your outfit, change your top for any solid color top and you're good to go. It doesn't have to be any of the colors of the bag. So in spring and summer you can do bright colors and in fall and winter more muted colors and she will work wonderfully! She's a great pick. I have it in my wish list. Need to decide in the color though.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, for the handles, try to train them so they fold, not to the outside but to the inside, like one under the other and both on top of the zipper, that way eventually they won't stick up.



Good advice on those handles, I will see how that goes.  They don't bother me standing up with the long chain, but if they do relax and fold down, the short strap would be a nice option.

I agree about wearing solid tops with the chevron pattern and that is the problem.  My wardrobe is so lacking in solids, I almost always buy patterns.  I have very few solids for spring and summer tops.  But I am on the hunt for some now.


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics!  Glad to know about the chain quality too.  I saw this line at the outlet once, but don't think I even touched the chain bags.  My radar was elsewhere at the time.  That denim is a pretty color.
> 
> I was looking at the large Lexington Shopper in the Natural saffiano last night at Macy's and it was so pretty.


 
I know to each their own on this but I love Dooney's Saff way more than I love Michael Kors!  I like how it's a little softer.  It reminds me more of my Saff Leather Filofax.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I know to each their own on this but I love Dooney's Saff way more than I love Michael Kors!  I like how it's a little softer.  It reminds me more of my Saff Leather Filofax.




I feel the same about it, because I like a softer bag. The saffiano leather takes color so beautifully.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!
> And no, not twins!
> But I have it in Florentine, does that count?


Thanks, GF!  Yes, it does count, lol. 



Trudysmom said:


> I'm glad it is in great shape for you. I love small because the it keeps a nice shape. I also use a purse organizer and it looks so pretty on the outside when it stands up.


I do prefer the small size.  And so far I haven't used a purse organizer in any of those.  I usually use mine in the larger bags that don't hold their shape very well.  I'm not a big fan of super slouchy bags.  That's why I only own one duffle, lol.



CatePNW said:


> Looks nice and soft!  And twins, on the jewelry armoire!


For pebbled leather, it really is nice and soft.  LOL, love that about twins on the jewelry armoire.  I got mine from JC Penneys, lol.



Suzwhat said:


> Great pix and a super stunning bag!


Thanks!  I love the sheen on the pebble leather.  So pretty. 



TaterTots said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!    I can't believe I missed her again!  This bag just makes me drool


Me too!  Somehow I was there on ILD at the right moment, because as soon as I placed my order, it was gone from the site.  I missed out on the color choices they had in this bag recently, so as soon as I saw it, I was not taking any chances.  I was buying that sucker!  LOL..  but I would love to find the red one day.....



MrsKC said:


> Love it, I am thinking that is what you will be wearing tomorrow.


It turns out I haven't carried her yet, but I'm thinking maybe for Monday, to start the work week.......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! ILD rarely disappoints lately. I love my red one so I feel your joy! [emoji4]


Thanks!  I was super excited to get her.  I would still love to find another color one day, but I'm happy I found her in black.



SoyChaiLatte said:


> I have this bag & love this bag in Camel. Wanted so badly to see this in black thanks for posting. I really want this in the red.


I bet she is gorgeous in Camel.  



Nebo said:


> Nice color. I got my mom this bag in a small size, color orange. I really like Lexigtons. Considering their simple shape, the bag is really attractive In its simplicity.
> 
> *Beautiful! So nice they did this version in pebble.*


Thanks!  I love that too.  I can carry this style bag even if it's raining.  I think it's a toss up between these satchels and the zip zip satchels as to which is my favorite kind of Dooney.



klynneann said:


> Nice color - I think it looks great!  And a good deal, too.
> 
> Great price!  I love the satchel style.  I got a small Florentine a couple weeks ago and haven't had a chance to post her yet, but I will (probably this weekend).  Congrats!
> 
> Thank you for the close-up!  It really shows the color of the leather and it's beautiful!


Thanks!  I was really excited about the price, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Glitter_pixie said:


> Someone was excited!
> 
> I would be too! Lovely Pebbled Satchel. Congrats!


 LOL, it was pretty obvious I was excited wasn't it?  LOL.....



gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....


So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all for the wonderful comments.  I am absolutely in Love with this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My gorgeous new bone dover tote!!!!  I am IN LOVE!!!







gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....




Gorgeous!! I love the color!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....


GG, I know I commented on your bag yesterday.....love it. I even went to the Macys site and put it in my cart, but am holding out for now. Gosh, I love it. 
I want to know if after you have carried it for a while if the long leather straps begin to roll up. Will you let us know?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> GG, I know I commented on your bag yesterday.....love it. I even went to the Macys site and put it in my cart, but am holding out for now. Gosh, I love it.
> 
> I want to know if after you have carried it for a while if the long leather straps begin to roll up. Will you let us know?




That was my concern too... I saw a few at the outlet today and a couple had started to but it could be from so much handling.


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....


Love this Dover Tote GG. Great color combo too! This TPF is getting mentally exhausting. All these gorgeous bags. What's a girl to do? I bet MaryBel will have an answer.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I feel the same about it, because I like a softer bag. The saffiano leather takes color so beautifully.


 
I'm head over heels in love with the Denim color in the Saff.  I noticed that on ILD they had brought back the Main Street Bag in Black.  That was the first Saff Bag that I wanted but it sold out.  To bad it's not back in Amber,  but I do keep thinking that I don't own not one Black bag ( other then my very first Dooney that I don't wear anymore ) So I keep trying to decide if I want to pick it up.  It's at 50% off right now.  I still don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too!  Somehow I was there on ILD at the right moment, because as soon as I placed my order, it was gone from the site.  I missed out on the color choices they had in this bag recently, so as soon as I saw it, I was not taking any chances.  I was buying that sucker!  LOL..  but I would love to find the red one day.....
> 
> .


 
You were very lucky!  And I second that ,  the Red is also A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## TaterTots

I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983948
> View attachment 2983949




Loving that color. I actually tried this on this weekend trying to get a feel for my Saff Willa I have coming. I LOOOVE the sounds of the chains.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983948
> View attachment 2983949




Looks beautiful! It almost looks like a lavender. I love the sound of the chains too. Enjoy!


----------



## gatorgirl07

You ladies have me a little freaked out now about my handles curling.  If this happened, it would drive me batty.  I am contemplating returning her.......


----------



## Twoboyz

I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol! 

Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff. 



Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more. 



Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.


----------



## Trudysmom

Looks like you had a great time! Glad you found great bags.


----------



## CatePNW

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies have me a little freaked out now about my handles curling.  If this happened, it would drive me batty.  I am contemplating returning her.......



Can someone direct me to a picture of what you mean by the handles curling?


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Looks like you had a great time! Glad you found great bags.




Thanks T!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159


TB! What a great variety. It's like Christmas in July, but in May. Especially loving the mint. I too need to find a mint bag ever since I saw PTB's mint Chelsea. Just love that color. I will watch for the video reviews.  nice job on those.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love this Dover Tote GG. Great color combo too! This TPF is getting mentally exhausting. All these gorgeous bags. What's a girl to do? I bet MaryBel will have an answer.




The straps in mine have not curled up and they have more chance of doing it because they are longer, what I mean is the bottom part is longer because I wanted my straps shorter. However it doesn't worry me if they do, I'm sure you can curl them the opposite way to neutralize the effect.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983948
> View attachment 2983949


 
Love it, and it's blue so even better!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159


 
Awesome haul GF! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies have me a little freaked out now about my handles curling.  If this happened, it would drive me batty.  I am contemplating returning her.......




Oh no!!! It wasn't my intent to freak you out. Ive always admired this bag but wondered about it because that extra adjustment leather is so long and noticed it curling a little on the floor models. It would drive me crazy too because it's not like the tassels where you can rubber  band them to tame, however if the pros outweigh the cons, it's a winner.


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies have me a little freaked out now about my handles curling.  If this happened, it would drive me batty.  I am contemplating returning her.......


GG, so sorry....that was not my intent at all. The bag is beautiful. This is why I asked, I would love to have the LV Tivoli GM, but even pre loved (still in very good condition) it is more than I will spend. I have looked at hundreds of pics of that bag on eBay. The straps on your bag remind me of the straps on the Tivoli GM. Why don't you. Get on the bay and take a look at that bag and see if you note any of the straps curling up. I have see pics of this but it could be the handbag was not well cared for, which I know yours will be.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159




Nice choices TB!!! GF, I was this close to getting the tote but I really wanted the brown. I was at the register and decided against it. It was the last one they had. Grrrr.... Now I want it! All these Chevron reveals drove me crazy and I had to have one. I think  I'm going back to see if it's still there. [emoji15]. Great bags for your color fix. I'm sure your mom will love the Bone.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies have me a little freaked out now about my handles curling.  If this happened, it would drive me batty.  I am contemplating returning her.......




GG, I don't think you should return it because of this.
The ends of the handles in mine have not curled up and they are longer because I wanted a shorter strap. And if they ever curl up, I'm sure you can make them straight again by curling them the opposite way.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Loving that color. I actually tried this on this weekend trying to get a feel for my Saff Willa I have coming. I LOOOVE the sounds of the chains.




LOL!  I do too. There is something about a bag with chains and the sound they make!!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Looks beautiful! It almost looks like a lavender. I love the sound of the chains too. Enjoy!




It really does almost have a purplish tone to it.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159




YAY!!! Love them ALL!!!  Awesome trip to the outlet!!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Love it, and it's blue so even better!
> Congrats!




LOL!  Yes and a gorgeous Blue at that MB!  Thanks!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159



These bags are so classic and they are beautiful!  So happy for you.  I have the Chevron satchel in that color and love it too.  That lavender is so pretty!  The mint is wonderful.  So nice of you to give the bone hobo away.


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oops....



W.O.W.!!  Love it!  



TaterTots said:


> I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983948
> View attachment 2983949



Such a pretty color!

I hope you both enjoy your bags!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159


Gorgeous new bags! I really love that mint hobo, good choice! I wish I were near an outlet store. I think there is one around Dallas but I'm about a four hour drive from there&#128542;. Enjoy your new ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB! What a great variety. It's like Christmas in July, but in May. Especially loving the mint. I too need to find a mint bag ever since I saw PTB's mint Chelsea. Just love that color. I will watch for the video reviews.  nice job on those.




Thanks YD! Pcan's Chelsea is what made me "have to" get a mint bag! Lol! It's such a gorgeous shade and the tan trim just drives it home. I love turquoise and brown together and this resembles that. I hope you can find one too. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice choices TB!!! GF, I was this close to getting the tote but I really wanted the brown. I was at the register and decided against it. It was the last one they had. Grrrr.... Now I want it! All these Chevron reveals drove me crazy and I had to have one. I think  I'm going back to see if it's still there. [emoji15]. Great bags for your color fix. I'm sure your mom will love the Bone.




Thanks GF! You had me wanting that mint! It's too funny how we enable each at her around this forum. Lol! I was obsessing about this chevron pattern ever since I've been seeing the Baileys here and on YouTube and then that Gabriella $15 deal that I was kicking myself for! I tried on the Gabriella but it was a little big for me for a satchel. Then I tried on the Bailey and it was so cute! They only had navy and green on the floor but the SA said taupe was her favorite and she went in the Back and pulled one out for me. It was instant love! I'm even carrying this baby as my everyday bag and that's odd for this small bag girl! 

Good luck finding it. I hope you can. It's a great deal at just over $100. 

My mom loves her new bag! She wagged a finger at us (my sister and I) for spending so much but she switched into it right away. Now my sister is jealous because Mom had more Dooneys than her and a modern kitchen! Lol! [emoji4]



TaterTots said:


> YAY!!! Love them ALL!!!  Awesome trip to the outlet!!




Thanks T! It was your red Bailey that had me wanting this chevron bag. Also it was Classic MG's fault on YouTube. Lol! I love it!



Suzwhat said:


> These bags are so classic and they are beautiful!  So happy for you.  I have the Chevron satchel in that color and love it too.  That lavender is so pretty!  The mint is wonderful.  So nice of you to give the bone hobo away.




Thanks Suz! I'm loving the colors. I'm more of a neutral girl but these spring colors are just too pretty! My mom loves her new bag. [emoji5]&#65039;




gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous new bags! I really love that mint hobo, good choice! I wish I were near an outlet store. I think there is one around Dallas but I'm about a four hour drive from there[emoji20]. Enjoy your new ladies!




Thanks gm! Four hours..no problem. It's a day trip or a fun overnight. [emoji4] I know that kind of negates the savings, but it's so fun! It's like Dooney heaven and the smell is amazing. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159




Oh I am so jelly but equally happy for you !! These are amazing ! And you got your mint !! I am so jelly of that taupe Bailey , she is gorgeous !! Enjoy your new beauties !!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! Pcan's Chelsea is what made me "have to" get a mint bag! Lol! It's such a gorgeous shade and the tan trim just drives it home. I love turquoise and brown together and this resembles that. I hope you can find one too. [emoji4]



It's crazy how we see each others bags, then end up wanting them. But it's really helpful, dare I say, to get a better sense of the bag versus the stale catalog shots. That said, I saw your Small Florentine Marine Satchel Video and now I think I want that one. I love the brown and red trim contrasts on the blue bag. Is there any chance you could post a daylight photo of it? I saw one on here but it looked black. I am trying to decide if I should really go hunting for it and need a picture to obsess over.  No worries if you can't post another photo. I understand how busy we all are. Thanks.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.




So pretty!!! I love that style as a Crossbody. I try it on every time at the outlet. I never take her home because I know I won't get get much use out of it. It's gorgeous!! Enjoy her girlfriend!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.


Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.


 
Love your little birdie! and your pic is gorgeous too! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh I am so jelly but equally happy for you !! These are amazing ! And you got your mint !! I am so jelly of that taupe Bailey , she is gorgeous !! Enjoy your new beauties !!



Thanks Vickie!! I'm loving this Bailey style.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It's crazy how we see each others bags, then end up wanting them. But it's really helpful, dare I say, to get a better sense of the bag versus the stale catalog shots. That said, I saw your Small Florentine Marine Satchel Video and now I think I want that one. I love the brown and red trim contrasts on the blue bag. Is there any chance you could post a daylight photo of it? I saw one on here but it looked black. I am trying to decide if I should really go hunting for it and need a picture to obsess over.  No worries if you can't post another photo. I understand how busy we all are. Thanks.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks YD! I actually sold that bag about a month ago. I just wasn't reaching for it like my other bags and since I already had the crimson and preferred that one I thought it best to let it go. It's a really pretty color though. It's not almost black. It's a nice almost dark denim color. I don't know if marine is one of those colors in florentine that can vary because I actually thought the bag looked darker in pictures and on tv than it does in person.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It's crazy how we see each others bags, then end up wanting them. But it's really helpful, dare I say, to get a better sense of the bag versus the stale catalog shots. That said, I saw your Small Florentine Marine Satchel Video and now I think I want that one. I love the brown and red trim contrasts on the blue bag. Is there any chance you could post a daylight photo of it? I saw one on here but it looked black. I am trying to decide if I should really go hunting for it and need a picture to obsess over.  No worries if you can't post another photo. I understand how busy we all are. Thanks.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/







Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! I actually sold that bag about a month ago. I just wasn't reaching for it like my other bags and since I already had the crimson and preferred that one I thought it best to let it go. It's a really pretty color though. It's not almost black. It's a nice almost dark denim color. I don't know if marine is one of those colors in florentine that can vary because I actually thought the bag looked darker in pictures and on tv than it does in person.




I found these pictures on my phone. Do these help at all? It really is a pretty bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.




This is gorgeous!! I saw this bag in the regular embossed pebbled leather In the tan color. I loved it! I think it's a better size for me than the Shelby. Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I found these pictures on my phone. Do these help at all? It really is a pretty bag.
> 
> View attachment 2986083
> 
> View attachment 2986086




Oooh gf!!! I wish I knew you were selling... I definitely would have snagged it. I want a small Flo and it was a toss up between Marine and Denim. Well, I'm sure she got a new home.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.



 That is soooo pretty!

I'm a pushover for the color, and doubly so for the embossed ostrich!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I found these pictures on my phone. Do these help at all? It really is a pretty bag.
> 
> View attachment 2986083
> 
> View attachment 2986086


OMG, I cannot believe you sold it TB!  What happened to favorite?  Well, thanks for looking and posting the photos. I'll look at the vid again, maybe take a screenshot. I do really like the color. Hey, I have the crimson too, but have not carried it yet. It is really a beautiful color as well. Still in shock over you selling the Marine Flo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh gf!!! I wish I knew you were selling... I definitely would have snagged it. I want a small Flo and it was a toss up between Marine and Denim. Well, I'm sure she got a new home.


I know it. Can you believe it? I still can't. Ugh!

By the way, thanks to you PTB, I am now on a quest for a mint color bag. Must have. Not sure on the style yet. You are an evil girl and so my list expands....again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> This is gorgeous!! I saw this bag in the regular embossed pebbled leather In the tan color. I loved it! I think it's a better size for me than the Shelby. Congrats!


Thanks, yes, Mr. Dooney does on nice job on these. The pebbled tan is gorgeous as well. My mom had her eye on that one. Waiting for that one to go lower so I can get it for her as a surprise.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I know it. Can you believe it? I still can't. Ugh!
> 
> By the way, thanks to you PTB, I am now on a quest for a mint color bag. Must have. Not sure on the style yet. You are an evil girl and so my list expands....again.




Thank you girlfriend!! Enabling my part time job. Lol. Isn't the mint just gorgeous??? Mint in any color is gorgeous, so whatever you get will be beautiful. I've been blamed for many purchases but the ladies here are way worse than me. [emoji2][emoji2].


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.


I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  if an outlet trip requires and overnight stay you need to buy more handbags to justify the extra expense.  The greater the cost or time involved in getting to the outlet the more you need to buy to average out that extra. 

That's my rule.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I found these pictures on my phone. Do these help at all? It really is a pretty bag.
> 
> View attachment 2986083
> 
> View attachment 2986086


That was a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  if an outlet trip requires and overnight stay you need to buy more handbags to justify the extra expense.  The greater the cost or time involved in getting to the outlet the more you need to buy to average out that extra.
> 
> That's my rule.




Haha I like that rule!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh gf!!! I wish I knew you were selling... I definitely would have snagged it. I want a small Flo and it was a toss up between Marine and Denim. Well, I'm sure she got a new home.




I'm sorry GF, if I had known... Maybe I should mention it first before putting it on ebay. You have that gorgeous marine stanwich. That's a beauty with the brown trim.... [emoji7]



YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, I cannot believe you sold it TB!  What happened to favorite?  Well, thanks for looking and posting the photos. I'll look at the vid again, maybe take a screenshot. I do really like the color. Hey, I have the crimson too, but have not carried it yet. It is really a beautiful color as well. Still in shock over you selling the Marine Flo.




I know YD, I honestly surprised myself with this one. I feel guilty when bags sit unused and it stresses me out. So what do I do? I try to find them new homes.  It makes me happy when I can send someone a bag and they are truly happy.  Have you tried calling an outlet to find it? There has to be one somewhere. 



Trudysmom said:


> That was a gorgeous bag!




Thanks T!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry GF, if I had known... Maybe I should mention it first before putting it on ebay. You have that gorgeous marine stanwich. That's a beauty with the brown trim.... [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know YD, I honestly surprised myself with this one. I feel guilty when bags sit unused and it stresses me out. So what do I do? I try to find them new homes.  It makes me happy when I can send someone a bag and they are truly happy.  Have you tried calling an outlet to find it? There has to be one somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T!




Yes I do have the Marine Stanwich girlfriend but I prefer the Small Flo over it. I love the overall look of the Stanwich, however, I don't like how it puddles. It makes the bag look awkward in my opinion.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes I do have the Marine Stanwich girlfriend but I prefer the Small Flo over it. I love the overall look of the Stanwich, however, I don't like how it puddles. It makes the bag look awkward in my opinion.


I use a purse organizer in my small flo bags. They don't really need it but I like to keep them structured. Maybe you can measure and get an organizer for your Stanwich. It really makes  bags look great.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I use a purse organizer in my small flo bags. They don't really need it but I like to keep them structured. Maybe you can measure and get an organizer for your Stanwich. It really makes all bags look great.




Yes... I agree, it really makes the bag look more structured. I use a purse organizer (but it's not very structured) in all of my bags, not really for shape but to keep the inside of my bags clean. With the Stanwich, I'm not sure an organizer would make a difference because it has those pleats in the front and back which is causing it to puddle. I think it would puddle around the organizer. I may think I may look into getting a more structured organizer. Thanks for your input gf. [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... I agree, it really makes the bag look more structured. I use a purse organizer (but it's not very structured) in all of my bags, not really for shape but to keep the inside of my bags clean. With the Stanwich, I'm not sure an organizer would make a difference because it has those pleats in the front and back which is causing it to puddle. I think it would puddle around the organizer. I may think I may look into getting a note structured organizer. Thanks for your input gf. [emoji2]


I hope you can find something that might work.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I know YD, I honestly surprised myself with this one. I feel guilty when bags sit unused and it stresses me out. So what do I do? I try to find them new homes.  It makes me happy when I can send someone a bag and they are truly happy.  Have you tried calling an outlet to find it? There has to be one somewhere.



Perhaps, but I have not fully committed to the search. I always wonder if there is something I will like even more. Oh the troubles we girls have.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> So pretty!!! I love that style as a Crossbody. I try it on every time at the outlet. I never take her home because I know I won't get get much use out of it. It's gorgeous!! Enjoy her girlfriend!





MaryBel said:


> Love your little birdie! and your pic is gorgeous too! Congrats!





lovethatduck said:


> That is soooo pretty!
> I'm a pushover for the color, and doubly so for the embossed ostrich!





Suzwhat said:


> I love it!  Congrats!



Thanks Ladies! It is a pretty one but admittedly I am having a bit of buyers remorse. I typically take a long time to decide in the store (to the point of ridiculousness), but I was struck by the color. So the remorse comes from making a quick purchase without fully thinking it through. I haven't even carried the Grey version yet, and I go buy another. I am hoping I will get over it or back it goes for a credit. I am sure some of you have experienced that at one time or another???? Pretty sure it is a sign of a bagaholic.


----------



## all2joy

Suzwhat said:


> These bags are so classic and they are beautiful!  So happy for you.  I have the Chevron satchel in that color and love it too.  That lavender is so pretty!  The mint is wonderful.  So nice of you to give the bone hobo away.




Great finds!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159




Wow!  What a great visit to the outlet! I love it all! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  What a great visit to the outlet! I love it all! Congrats!




Thanks NAC! It was a really fun time. It's always fun having a day off. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks Ladies! It is a pretty one but admittedly I am having a bit of buyers remorse. I typically take a long time to decide in the store (to the point of ridiculousness), but I was struck by the color. So the remorse comes from making a quick purchase without fully thinking it through. I haven't even carried the Grey version yet, and I go buy another. I am hoping I will get over it or back it goes for a credit. I am sure some of you have experienced that at one time or another???? Pretty sure it is a sign of a bagaholic.




Oh I'm sorry...I know the feeling. This has happened to me more than a couple times. [emoji52].


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.




This is amazing!! I just love it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Another little "Birdie" came home to nest. Medium Cayden Ostrich Embossed Convertible Tote in Pearl. Saw this at the outlet and could not resist the pearl. Nice for spring/summer.


Seriously swoon....gorgeous bag!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.


Yes she is!! The color is TDF. Great choice


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks Ladies! It is a pretty one but admittedly I am having a bit of buyers remorse. I typically take a long time to decide in the store (to the point of ridiculousness), but I was struck by the color. So the remorse comes from making a quick purchase without fully thinking it through. I haven't even carried the Grey version yet, and I go buy another. I am hoping I will get over it or back it goes for a credit. I am sure some of you have experienced that at one time or another???? Pretty sure it is a sign of a bagaholic.


Oh no...you are going to send her back?? Your bag is the first bag I have seen like that. I do understand but she really is beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.




She's gorgeous GF!
Congrats!


So did you get the bag before somebody else did? I hope you did!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.




Yes she is the most beautifulest thing I've ever seen! I can't wait to see her all unwrapped and better yet the video! I take it you got to the box in time?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes she is the most beautifulest thing I've ever seen! I can't wait to see her all unwrapped and better yet the video! I take it you got to the box in time?




Lol... Thank you girlfriend!! [emoji7]. Yes, I did... I got to it before the peeking Tom did. If I would have caught someone tampering with it, I would have gone postal. [emoji2]

Video coming soon...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> So did you get the bag before somebody else did? I hope you did!




Thank you girlfriend!! I love this bag... Just what I expected and more. Yes, I got to it before my peeping Tom snooped in it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Thank you girlfriend!! [emoji7]. Yes, I did... I got to it before the peeking Tom did. If I would have caught someone tampering with it, I would have gone postal. [emoji2]
> 
> Video coming soon...




I don't blame you! Can't wait [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Ptb that looks so beautiful !! I can't wait !!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Sigh ... [emoji53]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]




OH NO!!!!!!!! [emoji20][emoji20] I'm sooooo sorry V... where did you order this one from???? From what I can see, you are returning her??


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]


Oh nnnnnooooooo........


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]



That is awful.  No one can tell me that whoever made that bag didn't notice the skin was a hot mess.  Actually that skin never should have been sent to be turned into a bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]




Sorry to hear you flo is not in good condition. Maybe you can ask for an exchange?


----------



## Neener1991

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]



Oh no, no, no  !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]




Oh no Vickie. I. Sorry [emoji17]


----------



## Vicmarie

That's alright guys ! The thing is I got the last natural mini from lord and Taylor . They are offering me an extra 10 percent off or I can just return it . Not sure what to do


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> That's alright guys ! The thing is I got the last natural mini from lord and Taylor . They are offering me an extra 10 percent off or I can just return it . Not sure what to do



The front isn't too bad, if you really want it for that price, take the 10% and keep the back against your side.  If it will bother you to have it marked like that, return it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> That's alright guys ! The thing is I got the last natural mini from lord and Taylor . They are offering me an extra 10 percent off or I can just return it . Not sure what to do


Hey Vic,

My opinion, from what I see, I would lean toward returning. If you are immediately questioning the condition, then you probably have your answer. Will it look as goid as others in your collection?

However, If you are saying to yourself, I can't wait to load this baby up and take it out for a spin....then that's your answer.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Oh no...you are going to send her back?? Your bag is the first bag I have seen like that. I do understand but she really is beautiful.


Thanks MrsKC! I will probably keep it. It is pretty, no doubt. We all have our little buying rituals. This one was unusually quick for me, hence the rethinking. I usually don't make spontaneous purchases like that without careful consideration. But it's kind of like a "see food" diet, if you get my drift.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> This is amazing!! I just love it!!


Thanks TT! Btw, I saw your Saffiano at the outlet. Looking' good!


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> I finally got to take pics of my Saff Zip Top Shopper this morning. The Denim color looks so amazing in this Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983948
> View attachment 2983949


TT, I am way behind in viewing everyone's new lovelies. Beautiful new blue saff...I am sure she looks great on you.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I had a little rendezvous at the outlet today. I had the day off and thought WTH let's see if I can use my credit....man did I use my credit! I wanted one more bag on top of this but I held back. Now I want to go get it. It was the pebbled hobo in Orange. I think I got my color fix for now. Lol!
> 
> Chevron Bailey Taupe. Love this bag!  It's already loaded with my stuff.
> View attachment 2984155
> 
> 
> Small Lexi lavender. I was torn between the lilac and lavender but this one spoke to me more.
> View attachment 2984156
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Hobo Mint. Got my mint bag. Woo hoo!  I'm giving the bone hobo to my mom for her birthday.
> View attachment 2984159


Oh my gosh girl, you had an excellent day at the outlet!! Great haul. Love all of them, esp the aqua .


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.


O
M
G

That is one beautiful bag. Now I will be camped out in my sunroom waiting for the man in brown with mine.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh girl, you had an excellent day at the outlet!! Great haul. Love all of them, esp the aqua .




Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks Ladies! It is a pretty one but admittedly I am having a bit of buyers remorse. I typically take a long time to decide in the store (to the point of ridiculousness), but I was struck by the color. So the remorse comes from making a quick purchase without fully thinking it through. I haven't even carried the Grey version yet, and I go buy another. I am hoping I will get over it or back it goes for a credit. I am sure some of you have experienced that at one time or another???? Pretty sure it is a sign of a bagaholic.



I'm sorry you're having second thoughts.  I think it's beautiful, but of course, YOU have to be the one to love it and know that you'll get use out of it (and it won't just sit in your closet).  I absolutely know the feeling though - there have been several occasions on which I have made a purchase that I later regretted.  Most of the time I have been able to return the item, but there have been a few that I haven't been able to return and now I'm trying to re-sell those items and recoup a little bit of my loss.  Sometimes it's just so hard to resist: a great deal, a limited edition, something you know is hard to find, etc.  And sometimes something is just so pretty!!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.



Ooo, can't wait to see the color outside of the plastic!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]



Ugh.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Introducing Miss Chelsea (Mint)    in Pebbled Leather. Love at first sight. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  I'm working on a video/semi unboxing for her so sorry for the impromptu photo, which doesn't do this bag/color any justice at all. I'm in love again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2962045


 


I had to tell you that I was so enabled by your reveal and you tube video about this bag that I ordered my own Mint Chelsea from QVC today! Yay!!  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> O
> 
> M
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> That is one beautiful bag. Now I will be camped out in my sunroom waiting for the man in brown with mine.




I'm sooo excited for you. I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to tell you that I was so enabled by your reveal and you tube video about this bag that I ordered my own Mint Chelsea from QVC today! Yay!!  Can't wait to get mine!




Oh yay!!!! How exciting!!! You are going to LOOOVE her. The color is just right and the perfect pop. Hopefully You got it on easy pay. Mine was FP and what made me mad was that it went on EP 2 days later but I'm glad I did because it was sold out by then and I wanted it really bad. [emoji35][emoji35]. I guess I can look at it as one less dang EP to deal with it. Can't wait to see yours and glad to be the one to enable you. [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.



W.O.W.  that bag is a knockout!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> W.O.W.  that bag is a knockout!




Thanks girlfriend!!! I'm so happy with it. Can't wait to post mods.


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2986992
> View attachment 2986993
> View attachment 2986995
> 
> 
> Sigh ... [emoji53]





PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.



beauties


----------



## Vicmarie

Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!! 





Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !


It is so pretty. I hope the new one is a great one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !




That's awesome V!!! For some reason Natural in the Flo Satchel is very hit and miss. I see lots of Large Natural Satchel that are smooth as butter but most of the Small ones are pebbled. From what I've seen, at least. They seem to have mixed textures. My fingers are crossed for you. Can't wait!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  glad you contacted L&T.  Hope the next one is perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !




That's great! I hope the next one is perfect for you. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !


Wondering what is going on with Lord & Taylor. I recently received a pair of shoes, two different sizes in the box, packed with a signed card that said your order was handled with care. I think not.

Glad a new bag is coming Vic!


----------



## Starry Skies

Gosh I wonder how some of these bags get by D&B quality control?  Glad that L&T got more in stock so they can send you a new bag and hope they expedite the shipping to you. &#128522;


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !



Hope the next one is perfect!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!!! How exciting!!! You are going to LOOOVE her. The color is just right and the perfect pop. Hopefully You got it on easy pay. Mine was FP and what made me mad was that it went on EP 2 days later but I'm glad I did because it was sold out by then and I wanted it really bad. [emoji35][emoji35]. I guess I can look at it as one less dang EP to deal with it. Can't wait to see yours and glad to be the one to enable you. [emoji16][emoji16].


 


I did get her on easy pay!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed I get a good one, because I see that the color Mint is no longer available on there.  I'm always anxious about that until I see the bag in person. 


After I saw your reveal and video, I went to order and the color was sold out.  So I'm excited that I was able to snag one in that color. 


Easy pay does make paying full price a little more bearable, lol.  But, since I do find some bags at killer deals, it all balances out in the end, I think.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk. 

This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon. 

Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay! 
View attachment 2989235


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235



Good shopping, there NAC!  I love this bag.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235


Girl, I have said before--I want to go to lunch with you! Loving the pink.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  Great lunchtime adventure.  Enjoy your new handbag.  Love your color choice.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235




Love it! Congrats GF!
I was just at the outlet and was looking and it! It's on my wish list.


----------



## MaryBel

I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow 

Chevron satchel in sky blue


----------



## MaryBel

And here's a pic of my previous cutie, got it a few days ago but had not had a chance to take her pic.
Miss Sanibel in Kelly green. Turquoise Sanibel is happy she got a sister!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue




Love!  There's just something about that color combo I love. Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of my previous cutie, got it a few days ago but had not had a chance to take her pic.
> Miss Sanibel in Kelly green. Turquoise Sanibel is happy she got a sister!




Another cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue



Great and colorful satchels....only 30 min at the outlet, we're you sick GF???


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  There's just something about that color combo I love. Congrats!!




Thanks GF!
The same thing happened to me, since I saw it the first time, I knew I had to get her eventually. Today at 50% off, was the time!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another cutie! Congrats!




Thanks GF, but now I'm obsessing about the navy one


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Great and colorful satchels....only 30 min at the outlet, we're you sick GF???




Thanks Kc!
No, There was nothing calling my name at Coach and at Dooney I knew I was going for a Chevron or the navy Sanibel, so once I made the decision, not a lot of time spent there.


But as soon as I was back, I see they're having a sale tomorrow, darn it! 
Maybe I'll go tomorrow again and get one more with the extra 20% they are having.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue



Way to "hit it and quit it". LOL.  Beautiful!



MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of my previous cutie, got it a few days ago but had not had a chance to take her pic.
> Miss Sanibel in Kelly green. Turquoise Sanibel is happy she got a sister!



Stunning.  I love it!  Enjoy them all!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Way to "hit it and quit it". LOL.  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Stunning.  I love it!  Enjoy them all!


 

Thank you Suz!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235



I LOVE that pink and white chevron!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue



Another chevron!  Love it, and also your green Sanibel.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Another chevron!  Love it, and also your green Sanibel.


 
Thanks Cate!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235




Lol! So cute for summer! I love that pattern. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue







MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of my previous cutie, got it a few days ago but had not had a chance to take her pic.
> Miss Sanibel in Kelly green. Turquoise Sanibel is happy she got a sister!




Great bags MaryBel! I think I need a Sanibel. They had a lot of colors last weekend. That chevron is so gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I LOVE that pink and white chevron!




Thanks! Me too!  For someone who likes blue bags, I sure seem to have a lot of pink ones too, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! So cute for summer! I love that pattern. [emoji4]




Thanks!  I love how bright and cheerful it is.


----------



## all2joy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235


She is Pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

all2joy said:


> She is Pretty!


 
Thank you!  I agree - she is such a cheerful bag, I just couldn't leave her in the clearance section, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Good shopping, there NAC!  I love this bag.


Thanks!  Belk is easy to get to for a lunch time run.  Maybe too easy, lol.



MrsKC said:


> Girl, I have said before--I want to go to lunch with you! Loving the pink.


LOL, thanks!  It would be fun to have a shopping buddy!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC*:  Great lunchtime adventure.  Enjoy your new handbag.  Love your color choice.


Thanks!  Sometimes I just have to get out of the office at lunch and Belk is just too darned convenient, lol.  Thank goodness the Dillards is much further away.  I'd be in real trouble then.


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  Belk is easy to get to for a lunch time run.  Maybe too easy, lol.
> 
> 
> LOL, thanks!  It would be fun to have a shopping buddy!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Sometimes I just have to get out of the office at lunch and Belk is just too darned convenient, lol.  Thank goodness the Dillards is much further away.  I'd be in real trouble then.



NAC,
I wouldn't have been able to resist this either. The Pink Chevron is so bright and lively. Really made me smile as it is so cloudy and thundering, here. If I lived close to a Belk's and or Dillard's, I would be in some serious difficulty for sure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.



OMG--LOVE!!!      Where are the mod shots, GF??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG--LOVE!!!      Where are the mod shots, GF??




Thank you GF!!! I LOOOVE her. She's still in plastic. I'm waiting to do a video as an unofficial unboxing because I've already peeked in the box. Mod shots soon girlfriend! [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF!!! I LOOOVE her. She's still in plastic. I'm waiting to do a video as an unofficial unboxing because I've already peeked in the box. Mod shots soon girlfriend! [emoji2]


OMG, HURRY UP!!     That bag is STUNNING.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> If this isn't the most "beautifulest" thing I've ever seen... I'm in LOOOVE with this bag and I haven't even taken her out of the plastic yet. The color is gorgeous, it gives me the feel of what I pictured Mushroom would look like in the Flo Chelsea and from what I can feel, the leather (Saffiano) feels nice. Structured but not stiff. I'll post a unwrapped photo once I do my unofficial unboxing. I shouldn't wait to open her for an official unboxing.



Lordy Girl, had not seen this one. Can't wait for your reveal on it. This one is love for sure.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel,
Your blue Chevron and Green Sanibel......well just downright cute and fun! Is the Sanibel stiff?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Great bags MaryBel! I think I need a Sanibel. They had a lot of colors last weekend. That chevron is so gorgeous!




Thanks GF!
I think you should get one. I think you would like the black and white one. If I didn't have a Brahmin zip zip in black and white, it would be haunting me. The colors are very pretty too! Which one do you like?


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel,
> Your blue Chevron and Green Sanibel......well just downright cute and fun! Is the Sanibel stiff?


 
Thanks Pixie!
They are but not very. The interesting thing about this collection is that they said is coated cotton. Well, is not the coated cotton we know (any of the versions we have seen thru the years). If it is coated, it's very a light coating because to me it looks like the white part is not coated, feels just like a thick canvas (not very thick though) and the only coated is the painted part (you know, the color that forms the print), so I think because of that it doesn't feel stiff like the way the saffianos do.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235


Love that pink!!


----------



## elbgrl

Catching up on all the beautiful new bags!  Congratulations ladies, you have outdone yourselves!


----------



## MaryBel

My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.


Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oops, I did it again!  Another lunchtime power shopping trip at Belk.
> 
> This cutie was already on clearance and then I got to use the $40 off coupon.
> 
> Out the door for $140. Yes please. And now I have my chevron bag. Yay!
> View attachment 2989235





MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue





MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of my previous cutie, got it a few days ago but had not had a chance to take her pic.
> Miss Sanibel in Kelly green. Turquoise Sanibel is happy she got a sister!





Vicmarie said:


> Update on my mini natural florentine ... Looks like lord and Taylor got some more in stock. They are sending me another and I'll be sending this crazy one back ! I really really hope my next one is better !!!
> 
> View attachment 2988386
> View attachment 2988387
> 
> 
> Here's a refresher for those who didn't see it !



beautiful bags ladies


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> beautiful bags ladies




Thanks Immi!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


She is lovely MB, happy Mothers Day to you!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> She is lovely MB, happy Mothers Day to you!!!




Thank you Kc!
Happy Mother's Day to you too!


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> She is lovely MB, happy Mothers Day to you!!!



Only own 2 Altos, MaryBel, but love them. Know you will enjoy this one. Thank you for the information about the Sanibel. I was under the impression it was like the coated cottons we have pretty much known all long. I just wonder if the white canvas part would get dirty and then how would you clean it, and would it show wear? Have thought about the navy and white.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.




TDF gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Only own 2 Altos, MaryBel, but love them. Know you will enjoy this one. Thank you for the information about the Sanibel. I was under the impression it was like the coated cottons we have pretty much known all long. I just wonder if the white canvas part would get dirty and then how would you clean it, and would it show wear? Have thought about the navy and white.




Me too, so when I saw them IRL I was surprised. I like the fabric but I wonder the same about the white part. I will leave mine for special occasions to prevent any stains. GF, the navy and white is gorgeous! That's the next bag on my wish list.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> TDF gorgeous! Congrats!!


 

Thank you GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


Geez MaryBel, you've really picked up some beauties lately. That Alto is also gorgeous. I thought of you when I saw that sale posted. I knew you would be there with bells on. It looks like that outlet has much more quantity and variety than the one in *******. I spotted a few in photos that I would have considered. I am hoping that the Memorial Day sale will offer the extra 20% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think you should get one. I think you would like the black and white one. If I didn't have a Brahmin zip zip in black and white, it would be haunting me. The colors are very pretty too! Which one do you like?




I think I like the gray best. I also like the black one.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.




Gorgeous! I love it. Congrats on your first Alto [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Geez MaryBel, you've really picked up some beauties lately. That Alto is also gorgeous. I thought of you when I saw that sale posted. I knew you would be there with bells on. It looks like that outlet has much more quantity and variety than the one in *******. I spotted a few in photos that I would have considered. I am hoping that the Memorial Day sale will offer the extra 20% off.


 

Thanks YD!
I almost didn't go. I saw the email yesterday just as I came back from the outlet, so I thought no way I'm going back, but then I saw it was a whole event at the center, so I figured, why not.


Actually regarding the altos (and the nicer bags) they don't get that many. That's why this is my first one, I have looked at them but I always found some kind of flaw or scratch in the ones they had so I never got any. I figured I better start with a near perfect one, that way if I get scratches on it, they won't be that many.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I think I like the gray best. I also like the black one.


 
Both are good choices. Both neutrals so they will go with everything. I think the gray is a bit more subdued than the black, so I guess it depends which vibe you are going for, or which calls you louder!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love it. Congrats on your first Alto [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Both are good choices. Both neutrals so they will go with everything. I think the gray is a bit more subdued than the black, so I guess it depends which vibe you are going for, or which calls you louder!




Yeah I think I'm afraid of the bold pattern so I'm feeling safer with the gray. I wear a lot of patterns vs solids on top so I'm a little worried about a lot of pattern on my bags. However it's so cute! I was trying to figure out why it didn't feel like coated cotton to me so I think your description in your other post was right on.


----------



## all2joy

Originally Posted by MaryBel
My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.


Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.





immigratty said:


> beautiful bags ladies


Welcome to the Family of Alto!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!  I love the contrast stitching...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  congratulations on the new Alto.  I think that navy is one of the best Alto colors,  although all of them are beautiful.   Enjoy your new zip zip.  Great price on a great bag.  I was able to get mine at a half off sale a few years ago,  so we are bag twins.  Again.  If I lived closer to an outlet,  I think I'd be there every few days.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Originally Posted by MaryBel
> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Family of Alto!




Thank you A2J!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!  I love the contrast stitching...


 
Thank you k!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  congratulations on the new Alto.  I think that navy is one of the best Alto colors,  although all of them are beautiful.   Enjoy your new zip zip.  Great price on a great bag.  I was able to get mine at a half off sale a few years ago,  so we are bag twins.  Again.  If I lived closer to an outlet,  I think I'd be there every few days.


 
Thanks LJ!
I agree, the navy is gorgeous and as you said, pretty much all of them are beautiful. It's difficult to make a choice.


I love these nicer zip zips. They look so nice with the lock and key. I love this one has the longer handles, so it even works on my shoulder.


Yay, twins!


I know what you mean, I already have an excuse to go back. I got some shoes for my nephew and I got the wrong number, so I need to go back and exchange or return if they don't have his size.


----------



## eggtartapproved

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here are my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Dooneys. I bought them all this past Saturday at the Rehoboth outlet. The SAs there are just as great as everyone has said they are. Anastasia and I actually had a little chat about tpf...lol.  It was a really great experience. Anywho, here's Ocean Small Flo Satchel, Natural Bristol Satchel, and Chestnut Flo. Satchel. I am in love. These are such great bags. They have such sturdy, heavy, thick, yummy leather and the details are divine, but you all know this already!! I also bought an accordion wallet in Ocean...and got a free key fob since I spent $150 or more. I'm officially addicted to Dooney.



Congrats! And twins on ocean flo and natural Bristol. I also bought my first 3 DBs on the same day haha.


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


Oh my gosh, THAT is one gorgeous bag! And the discount? What's not to love about that! Enjoy your new "lady", she's stunning!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gm2amm said:


> Love that pink!!


Me too!  Such a cheerful and fun bag.



immigratty said:


> beautiful bags ladies


Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yeah I think I'm afraid of the bold pattern so I'm feeling safer with the gray. I wear a lot of patterns vs solids on top so I'm a little worried about a lot of pattern on my bags. However it's so cute! I was trying to figure out why it didn't feel like coated cotton to me so I think your description in your other post was right on.




For me it is the opposite, I love bold, that's why the gray doesn't call to me as loud as the rest, but it is really pretty too!


The trick with patterns is that you can wear 2 together only if one is bold and the other one is not. The pattern has to be subdued enough that if you were looking it from a few fee away, it looks pretty much like a solid, for example a very thin stripe, very little flowers, etc. or if the colors are so close that they kind of blend in and look like a solid.


Yeah, is weird. I think they should have called it canvas or something else, not coated cotton.


----------



## MaryBel

gm2amm said:


> Oh my gosh, THAT is one gorgeous bag! And the discount? What's not to love about that! Enjoy your new "lady", she's stunning!




Thank you!
I'm very happy I got her!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy. 

I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty. 

Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures. 

View attachment 2992436

View attachment 2992437


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day




She's pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437



Love the color! She looks so pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day


 
Yummy and awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


 
She's very pretty GF! Glad she came in good condition.
Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks! I am very excited to try it out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


Still loving that color NAC! Glad it arrived in good condition. So purdy.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


Lovely Alto MaryBel:


dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day


Beautiful!  Looks like you had a wonderful Mother's Day.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437



This is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437



Love me Miss Chelsea, have her in Sand. She looks perfect to me NAC! Enjoy her.


----------



## Pixie RN

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day



Now that is a NICE Mother's Day gift. I love the color of this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day




Pretty! I was trying that one on last time at the outlet. It's so cute! Hope you had a nice Mother's Day [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> For me it is the opposite, I love bold, that's why the gray doesn't call to me as loud as the rest, but it is really pretty too!
> 
> 
> The trick with patterns is that you can wear 2 together only if one is bold and the other one is not. The pattern has to be subdued enough that if you were looking it from a few fee away, it looks pretty much like a solid, for example a very thin stripe, very little flowers, etc. or if the colors are so close that they kind of blend in and look like a solid.
> 
> 
> Yeah, is weird. I think they should have called it canvas or something else, not coated cotton.




Thanks for the tips on how to wear pattern. I'm always squeamish about patterns. I'm going to have to play around with them a bit.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437




She's beautiful! I'm glad she's in good condition. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437




Twins... Glad you love her.


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


Oh my! She is stunning!!!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Lovely Alto MaryBel!


Thank you Rosie.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twins... Glad you love her.




Thanks PTB! Yay for twins!  And thanks for enabling me with your wonderful reveal video. Definitely sealed the deal for me.


----------



## klynneann

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437



Mmm, caramel and mint - sounds like an ice cream sundae to me!    Loving both colors!


----------



## MrsKC

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day


Ok I love that and just ordered one


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


Oh gorgeous--excellent summer color.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you all!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  mint Chelsea is very pretty.  Enjoy. 


 And yes,  this years mint in pebbled leather is the same as last years pebbled aqua.  I also understand that this years pebbled leather sky blue is the same as last years pebbled Aegean blue.  Don't know why they changed the names.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  mint Chelsea is very pretty.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> And yes,  this years mint in pebbled leather is the same as last years pebbled aqua.  I also understand that this years pebbled leather sky blue is the same as last years pebbled Aegean blue.  Don't know why they changed the names.


 
ITA!
I almost fell for the trick and ordered a sky blue (it looked really pretty in TV) but then I saw a sky blue Willa bag and compared it to an Aegean zip zip and they were practically the same color, maybe a hair different, but then you get those differences even with the same color leather, can you say Florentine ocean 


Needless to say, that day I came home and cancelled my order.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


Beautiful! The Chelsea is one of my favorite silhouettes. So easy to carry. That mint color is very pretty-enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  mint Chelsea is very pretty.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> And yes,  this years mint in pebbled leather is the same as last years pebbled aqua.  I also understand that this years pebbled leather sky blue is the same as last years pebbled Aegean blue.  Don't know why they changed the names.




I suspected they were the same too but I had nothing to compare to really know. I think it's purely marketing to stir up new interest. There were a lot of comments about the Aqua looking more green so maybe they thought mint would be more fitting and there would be less complaints. I think it's working because it seems like everyone is loving the mint so far.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Both the aqua and the Aegean blue were beautiful colors.  I bought the zip zip in both a few years ago.  Love the mint and the sky blue,  but they looked so similar,  that I hesitated ordering.  Now I know why I love them too.  

  Glad I didn't get twins.


----------



## Neener1991

My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful! I'm glad she's in good condition. [emoji4]


 Thanks TB!  Me too!  I noticed yesterday she has a bit of a smiley face from the handle being pressed against the body of the bag, but I'm hoping it will work itself out.  Since it took me awhile to even notice it, I'm not too worried about it, lol. 




ShariG8R said:


> Oh my! She is stunning!!!


Thanks!  It is such a pretty color.



klynneann said:


> Mmm, caramel and mint - sounds like an ice cream sundae to me!    Loving both colors!


Ohhhhh, yes, you are so right!  



MrsKC said:


> Oh gorgeous--excellent summer color.


I agree!  My favorite color family as well.




lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  mint Chelsea is very pretty.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> And yes,  this years mint in pebbled leather is the same as last years pebbled aqua.  I also understand that this years pebbled leather sky blue is the same as last years pebbled Aegean blue.  Don't know why they changed the names.




Thanks!  I've noticed that about some of the colors looking very similar except for the names.  Interesting.....




gm2amm said:


> Beautiful! The Chelsea is one of my favorite silhouettes. So easy to carry. That mint color is very pretty-enjoy!


Thanks!  It really is an easy bag to carry, isn't it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> ITA!
> I almost fell for the trick and ordered a sky blue (it looked really pretty in TV) but then I saw a sky blue Willa bag and compared it to an Aegean zip zip and they were practically the same color, maybe a hair different, but then you get those differences even with the same color leather, can you say Florentine ocean
> 
> 
> Needless to say, that day I came home and cancelled my order.


 
So glad you noticed that and was able to cancel your order.  It is kind of weird to just change the color name for the next season.  Weird and kind of sneaky, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I suspected they were the same too but I had nothing to compare to really know. I think it's purely marketing to stir up new interest. There were a lot of comments about the Aqua looking more green so maybe they thought mint would be more fitting and there would be less complaints. I think it's working because it seems like everyone is loving the mint so far.


 
Hmmmmm.... I didn't think about that regarding the aqua.  I'll definitely have to do a side by side comparison soon to see if the aqua satchel is any darker.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.




Oh my!  She's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.


Glad you love it, I have it in taupe and it is a great bag, excellent choice!!


----------



## Vicmarie

You guys are so right. I have an aqua pebbled zip zip and I took it with me to Dillard's and they had s mint one there ...it was identical ...not even a smidge of a difference . I think thy just changed the name !


----------



## MaryBel

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.




It really is a stunning bag. I glad you love her and got to take her out for the night. I
Love the shiny red snake! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear. 

Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper. 


View attachment 2994666

View attachment 2994667

View attachment 2994672

View attachment 2994674


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674




Oh I love it !!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674




Wow! She's a stunner! I love this lavender color. I've been carrying my lavender small Lexi and I can't get enough of the color! I hope she works out well for your vacation. I agree. I hate that QVC folds some bags flat when they ship.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674


Oh she is lovely.....could be calling my name.....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674


Verrry nice. I love the size!!!!  Now you have me on the Q looking at it in smoke


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674




She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!
Yes, she is larger and it is not as square as the small one, this one is a bit wider at the top, which is ok, it gives it more space.

Is not the Q that packages them that way, It's Dooney.






Twoboyz said:


> Wow! She's a stunner! I love this lavender color. I've been carrying my lavender small Lexi and I can't get enough of the color! I hope she works out well for your vacation. I agree. I hate that QVC folds some bags flat when they ship.




Is not the Q GF, it's Dooney!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!
> Yes, she is larger and it is not as square as the small one, this one is a bit wider at the top, which is ok, it gives it more space.
> 
> Is not the Q that packages them that way, It's Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not the Q GF, it's Dooney!




Yikes! Dooney does that?  I definitely don't like that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrry nice. I love the size!!!!  Now you have me on the Q looking at it in smoke




Go for it!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yikes! Dooney does that?  I definitely don't like that.


 
Yep, I have gotten bags from other places and they all came like that, even the ones from ILD.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Neener:*  that red snake is very pretty.  Enjoy.


*NAC:*  love that lavender.  One of my Dooney favorite colors.  I just got a zip zip in lavender pebbled leather.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674




Very beautiful!  I think you will love it!  You have great taste in bags. [emoji3]


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Neener:*  that red snake is very pretty.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> *NAC:*  love that lavender.  One of my Dooney favorite colors.  I just got a zip zip in lavender pebbled leather.


i
I almost got the Zip Zip on lavender but decided to go for the bigger bag. 




Suzwhat said:


> Very beautiful!  I think you will love it!  You have great taste in bags. [emoji3]


Thank you! 



ShariG8R said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  so many of my handbags are larger,  that I love the medium size of the zip zip,  for a change.  The zip zip is a better design for me than the small Lexington shopper.  The base width on the shopper is too narrow, so every thing gets stacked on top of each other .  With the zip zip,  every thing has it's own place and I can see it all at once without digging.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  so many of my handbags are larger,  that I love the medium size of the zip zip,  for a change.  The zip zip is a better design for me than the small Lexington shopper.  The base width on the shopper is too narrow, so every thing gets stacked on top of each other .  With the zip zip,  every thing has it's own place and I can see it all at once without digging.




I am finding the same issue.


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Lavender is here! LOVE the color, but not how QVC packages bags for shipment. They had her smashed flat with the bottom folded up. I hate that. But now she's stuffed and hopefully no worse for wear.
> 
> Also, she's a larger version of my  Cranberry Double Pocket Satchel. I think she will be perfect for vacation. We'll see. Either way she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994666
> 
> View attachment 2994667
> 
> View attachment 2994672
> 
> View attachment 2994674


Love that gorgeous lavender! It's a very popular color this spring...I'm seriously considering getting my own lavender bag, just haven't decided on which style...there are too many to choose from! 
Enjoy your new bag and have a great vacation!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  so many of my handbags are larger,  that I love the medium size of the zip zip,  for a change.  The zip zip is a better design for me than the small Lexington shopper.  The base width on the shopper is too narrow, so every thing gets stacked on top of each other .  With the zip zip,  every thing has it's own place and I can see it all at once without digging.




I feel the same way. I love how roomy the Zip Zip is and prefer it to the small Lexington.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*gm2:*  I think lavender is one of those colors that will disappear as soon as the season changes,  and we might not see it again for several years.  That doesn't mean you won't find a bag or 2 at the outlets,  but it's one of those seasonal colors that Dooney rotates in and out.  So,  my best advice to you is to buy your lavender bag before the end of July.  You can probably catch some good sales around July 4.   I love the color so much,  that I might pick up another style if I find a good sale.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gm2amm said:


> Love that gorgeous lavender! It's a very popular color this spring...I'm seriously considering getting my own lavender bag, just haven't decided on which style...there are too many to choose from!
> Enjoy your new bag and have a great vacation!


 
Thank you!  I'm looking forward to seeing what bag you choose in lavender.  It's a great color in person.


----------



## Trudysmom

Lavender is a beautiful color.


----------



## gm2amm

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.


Nice! I have this in black, haven't had her out for awhile, think I need to pull her out of the closet and show her some love! Enjoy!!


----------



## joce01

My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything. 




Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*joce:*  enjoy your new handbags.  Both are lovely.


----------



## Suzwhat

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.




They are both beautiful!


----------



## Vicmarie

Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !




V... Muuuuch better! I think she looks beautiful. Natural bags are a bit funny, that's why I got my Clayton pre-owned. I'm glad you are happy with her. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## joce01

lavenderjunkie said:


> *joce:*  enjoy your new handbags.  Both are lovely.





Suzwhat said:


> They are both beautiful!



Thanks, I'm in love. But I say that with every bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Lavender is a beautiful color.


 
I love this picture.


----------



## joce01

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !



This one looks so much better, I'm glad this one worked out for you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.


 
Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


 
So pretty!  Do you have a small Flo that you could take a picture with?  To show the size difference between small and mini?


----------



## CatePNW

Neener1991 said:


> My Snake Erica finally showed up yesterday before going to the  movies w/ my DIL.  I had just enough time to load her up and show her off .  DIL loves it as much as I do.  I wasn't expecting accessories but that was a nice  shock.  Sadly, the wristlet isn'the the prettiest in person and that's  fine w/ me,  don't really have use for it anyway.  DH asked if he did good  w/ the choice (I'm just  letting him  think  that, LOL) since he ordered it for Mother's Day.



That is such a pretty bag, and only $107 at I&#9829;Dooney!  Your pictures make it look so rich and soft.  That style doesn't work for me with the short strap drop, but boy is she pretty to look at!


----------



## CatePNW

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !



That's cute, I hope the marks aren't too bad and she works out for you.  I almost ordered a mini in Crimson last fall when it was either $97 or $112 on I&#9829;D.  I hemmed and hawed over the size too long and when I decided the next morning to go for it, she was sold out.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So pretty!  Do you have a small Flo that you could take a picture with?  To show the size difference between small and mini?



Last fall when I was debating getting a Mini Crimson, I found this video on youtube that shows a comparison.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO9xQFGIjzo


----------



## Vicmarie

Yes !! When I get home I was planning on doing a comparison between large small and mini tonight !!


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.


 


Both are gorgeous! Congrats!
I want the  python satchel in purple and a Florentine bag in elephant too!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


 
Glad to hear you got one in better condition!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


Yay Vic! It looks good. Pretty color. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.




Gorgeous bags!  So happy to hear a positive review of the Python bag! The Chelsea is stunning too. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !




 So glad this one is a keeper!! Yay! She's so cute [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.


Nice choices Joce! Would love to hear an update on python after you break it in.


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


I'm glad you found a flo natural bag to keep. It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet. This was a record, 2 stores (coach and dooney) and out in 30 min with one bag in tow
> 
> Chevron satchel in sky blue


 Beautiful. I love how vibrant the blue looks.



MaryBel said:


> My outlet center had a special event today for mother's day. Some stores had special discounts (Dooney was an additional 20% in one non clearance item), so I had to go. I told DH I wanted to go for the mother's day event and we all went. He took DS and they went to a couple of stores and in the mean time I went to Coach and Dooney. I had been looking at this bag the last 2 times I've been there and today I decided to ask them to check if they had more (you know, to see how much time I have to get it), well, they told me it was the last one, so that made my decision on what bag to get with the additional 20%.
> 
> 
> Presenting Ms Alto zip zip in Navy. I got lucky since she's in very good condition. Got it at 50%+20%. She's my first Alto.


 I love this shape. Leather looks so thick.



dcooney4 said:


> Here is the new one I got for Mother's Day



So pretty! !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Chelsea in Mint has arrived!  She wasn't completely wrapped in plastic so I don't know if she's a return or not. But there are no flaws and nothing is missing, so I'm happy.
> 
> I still have to compare them side by side, but the Mint on Chelsea is very close to my Aqua Pebbled Satchel. And very pretty.
> 
> Even though others have revealed before, here are a couple of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 2992436
> 
> View attachment 2992437


 Such a happy color!



joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.


 They look so amazing. The flo os so smooth and the color combo on the python is gorgeous.



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !


Its beautiful, hon. How do you like the size of the mini?


----------



## klynneann

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2997023
> 
> 
> My green Python. I LOVE THIS BAG. She is scratchy but nothing complain about her causing scratches on my arm or anything.
> 
> View attachment 2997025
> 
> 
> Elephant Chelsea Flo such a great color. I needed a gray bag.



Gorgeous!!  Love the python and the elephant Chelsea is beautiful too.



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2997057
> View attachment 2997058
> 
> 
> Florentine mini satchel in Natural ! This one has a few  ugly marks as well but nothing like the other one . I am deciding to keep !



Looks beautiful.


----------



## Vicmarie

My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !! 
However !!!!! 

I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?


----------



## Surfercisco

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?



Wow- she's beautiful.  Is that color oyster?  Saffiano leather?


----------



## Vicmarie

Surfercisco said:


> Wow- she's beautiful.  Is that color oyster?  Saffiano leather?




Yes and yes !! Isn't she pretty ? [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?




She's so pretty! Congrats!
Maybe you are not ready to carry her yet because you are enjoying the one you are carrying. I usually take all the wrapping off until I'm ready to carry the bag, even if I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?




Twins... She's not love for you??? She's beautiful!!!


----------



## carterazo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?



Do you need some help breaking her in?  Just send her my way.   (Is it because of her pale color?  Are you afraid she'll get dirty too quickly?}

She's a beauty, Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?


Oh she is lovely, enjoy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?




She's gorgeous!! Take that wrapping off and take her for a spin! [emoji7]


----------



## Vicmarie

No guys it IS love !! I know it's durable and I know it's not gonna get dirty easy !  But for some reason I am apprehensive lol ! I'm thinking maybe I'm it's kind of sophisticated and since I'm a stay at home mom I feel maybe it doesn't "fit" me . But I really do love it !! No regrets at all !!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  it's a tote,  you are more than sophisticated enough.  Just put your stuff inside and enjoy your new treasure.  I think it's the color that makes it seem special.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  it's a tote,  you are more than sophisticated enough.  Just put your stuff inside and enjoy your new treasure.  I think it's the color that makes it seem special.




Ditto! [emoji106]


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> No guys it IS love !! I know it's durable and I know it's not gonna get dirty easy !  But for some reason I am apprehensive lol ! I'm thinking maybe I'm it's kind of sophisticated and since I'm a stay at home mom I feel maybe it doesn't "fit" me . But I really do love it !! No regrets at all !!


 


lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  it's a tote,  you are more than sophisticated enough.  Just put your stuff inside and enjoy your new treasure.  I think it's the color that makes it seem special.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Ditto! [emoji106]


 

Vic,
I agree with the ladies! You can rock it! I work from home and dress very casual and I don't let that put any weight on the stuff I buy. If I like it and can afford it, I get it!

An elegant bag will make the outfit even better. I love it when I see other ladies at the grocery store and they're carrying their nice handbags. 
I think the bag is not as pretty as you are.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?



The oyster is very pretty! But I can understand your hesitation. I keep looking at his bag but just can't pull the trigger to order her. I think it's the lighter color that I'm not sure about.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3001140
> 
> 
> My Willa came yesterday !! She is beautiful !!
> However !!!!!
> 
> I don't know what it is but I can't bring myself to take the wrapping off ? Usually I tear off all the wrapping ASAP . What's wrong with me ?





Vicmarie said:


> No guys it IS love !! I know it's durable and I know it's not gonna get dirty easy !  But for some reason I am apprehensive lol ! I'm thinking maybe I'm it's kind of sophisticated and since I'm a stay at home mom I feel maybe it doesn't "fit" me . But I really do love it !! No regrets at all !!



The bag looks beautiful  and you will carry  it perfectly! A good elegant bag will look great even with a pair of jeans, polo shirt and Vans or Keds. It just pulls the look together. It most certainly  doesnt have to be a pencil skirt, blouse and high heels.

Take her out )))


----------



## carterazo

Vicmarie said:


> No guys it IS love !! I know it's durable and I know it's not gonna get dirty easy !  But for some reason I am apprehensive lol ! I'm thinking maybe I'm it's kind of sophisticated and since I'm a stay at home mom I feel maybe it doesn't "fit" me . But I really do love it !! No regrets at all !!



I agree with the others, you can rock this!  This bag will go great with your jeans, a summer dress, a long skirt...  at the supermarket, the playground and picking up the kids from school.  Girl, look at you with this bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

You all are so sweet !! I was gonna rock this bag regardless but now I'll be able to do it with a little bit more confidence ! I will show you all as soon as I tear off the wrapping and load her up !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> No guys it IS love !! I know it's durable and I know it's not gonna get dirty easy !  But for some reason I am apprehensive lol ! I'm thinking maybe I'm it's kind of sophisticated and since I'm a stay at home mom I feel maybe it doesn't "fit" me . But I really do love it !! No regrets at all !!


 


Ahhh, I thought at first you were hesitant because of the color (which is what my previous comment was based on, lol).


I definitely agree with the others - unwrap that baby and rock on with her!  Willa would look great with casual clothes!  I can't wait to see some mod shots with her.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!




Congrats on your first Dooney! I'm excited for you. I hope you enjoy that beautiful bag. Many, many more to come. [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!


What a lovely bag!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats on your first Dooney! I'm excited for you. I hope you enjoy that beautiful bag. Many, many more to come. [emoji7]


Thank you! I've already got a couple more on my wish list. 



Trudysmom said:


> What a lovely bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!



Congrats on your first Dooney! I'm glad you love it. It's a beautiful bag.  :welcome2:


----------



## eggtartapproved

Omg I love it, it's so much fun!


----------



## elbgrl

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!



Lovely set - congrats!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Just noticed my new bag didn't come with a dust bag....is this normal for QVC? I feel like if I'm spending almost $300, I should get one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!


 
What a pretty set!!  It's so nice to see an IRL picture.  Congrats on your first Dooney!  It will not be your last, I'm sure.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LoveMyMarc said:


> Just noticed my new bag didn't come with a dust bag....is this normal for QVC? I feel like if I'm spending almost $300, I should get one.


 
I think some of the coated canvas bags don't come with a dust bag.  Which is silly to me.  Maybe you can use a pillow case as a dust bag?  I think that's what I would do if I didn't have enough dust bags.


----------



## klynneann

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!



Ooo, fun!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!




Perfect spring handbag.  Love the pattern.  Enjoy your first Dooney,  and I'll bet it won't be the last one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Generally Dooney includes dust bags only with all leather handbags.  I buy very cheap pillow protectors (in the Christmas Tree Shop),  wash them, and use them for handbags.  I never use a dark dust bag for any handbags that are light colored or have light color trim.  I'm super careful since I don't want the risk of color transfer from the dust bag to the leather.  So the white pillow protectors come in very handy.  And for what the handbags cost, and extra dollar or two is worth it to protect my investment.   If I have old pillow cases that match the color of the handbag,  I use those also.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think some of the coated canvas bags don't come with a dust bag.  Which is silly to me.  Maybe you can use a pillow case as a dust bag?  I think that's what I would do if I didn't have enough dust bags.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Generally Dooney includes dust bags only with all leather handbags.  I buy very cheap pillow protectors (in the Christmas Tree Shop),  wash them, and use them for handbags.  I never use a dark dust bag for any handbags that are light colored or have light color trim.  I'm super careful since I don't want the risk of color transfer from the dust bag to the leather.  So the white pillow protectors come in very handy.  And for what the handbags cost, and extra dollar or two is worth it to protect my investment.   If I have old pillow cases that match the color of the handbag,  I use those also.



Thanks for the info. Kinda bummed it didn't come with one...I think all bags should. I will buy a white pillowcase though!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Perfect spring handbag.  Love the pattern.  Enjoy your first Dooney,  and I'll bet it won't be the last one.





klynneann said:


> Ooo, fun!!



Thank you!


----------



## gm2amm

LoveMyMarc said:


> Just noticed my new bag didn't come with a dust bag....is this normal for QVC? I feel like if I'm spending almost $300, I should get one.


Unfortunately, only the leather bags come with a dust bag. Sue Clifton usually makes mention of that when she does a show. I agree, they all should as any bag can potentially get dusty when stored. Maybe an old pillowcase will work for you as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Seafoam Greta has arrived and I love the color. Now Miss Fuschia has a friend, lol. 
View attachment 3005008

View attachment 3005009


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Seafoam Greta has arrived and I love the color. Now Miss Fuschia has a friend, lol.
> View attachment 3005008
> 
> View attachment 3005009



LOVE this one!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Seafoam Greta has arrived and I love the color. Now Miss Fuschia has a friend, lol.
> View attachment 3005008
> 
> View attachment 3005009


Very nice. Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great color, NAC!   Congrats.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  of course,  every handbag needs a friend.  Enjoy your new handbag... love the color and style.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Seafoam Greta has arrived and I love the color. Now Miss Fuschia has a friend, lol.
> View attachment 3005008
> 
> View attachment 3005009


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Seafoam Greta has arrived and I love the color. Now Miss Fuschia has a friend, lol.
> View attachment 3005008
> 
> View attachment 3005009




Love it!
Congrats!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  of course,  every handbag needs a friend.  Enjoy your new handbag... love the color and style.


 
You are totally right. They need at least one friend!


----------



## MaryBel

Got a few cuties at Macy's. They were permanently reduced 25% and they had a temp 25% off, so with both discounts they were the same price that at the outlet, but Macy's was giving Macy's money, so I decided to get them there. I also ordered The chevron Gabriella in navy/red. They did not have it in store but was shipped to me. She will be here Wednesday. And with that order, I got another $20 in Macy's money.


Here they are. Ms Sanibel in marine and company. Now I have 3 Sanibel zip zips (turquoise, Kelly green and navy). 


Sorry the pic is a bit blurry. Didn't realize when I took it and now there's to many witnesses to take another


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got a few cuties at Macy's. They were permanently reduced 25% and they had a temp 25% off, so with both discounts they were the same price that at the outlet, but Macy's was giving Macy's money, so I decided to get them there. I also ordered The chevron Gabriella in navy/red. They did not have it in store but was shipped to me. She will be here Wednesday. And with that order, I got another $20 in Macy's money.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Ms Sanibel in marine and company. Now I have 3 Sanibel zip zips (turquoise, Kelly green and navy).
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is a bit blurry. Didn't realize when I took it and now there's to many witnesses to take another




Excellent score! Congrats! I saw at my Belk store yesterday they had these at 40% off. I'm seriously thinking about going back and getting the turquoise.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent score! Congrats! I saw at my Belk store yesterday they had these at 40% off. I'm seriously thinking about going back and getting the turquoise.




Thanks GF!
The turquoise is gorgeous! It was the first one I got! 40% is the same discount that the outlets have so it's a good deal. 


Maybe you need a little inspiration to go back


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I like the marine Sanibel very much.  It has an elegant quality.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cute Sanibels, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I like the marine Sanibel very much.  It has an elegant quality.




I know, that's what hook me. Both the black and the marine give me that feeling.
At the beginning I refused to get a marine because I already have a marine zip zip and lots of navy/white bags. The black was a bit easier to reject because I have a Brahmin Vivian (same shape) in black and white, so I got the turquoise and then the Kelly green but it kept haunting me, so I thought, if the outlet does the additional % off, I'll get the marine Sanibel but they didn't. I thought I'd have to wait longer to get her. So I was surprised when I could get it at an awesome price at Macy's.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute Sanibels, MB!




Thanks Sarah!
I love this pattern! This is my 3rd one, I have the Kelly green too.


----------



## Lookforgood

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!



Love your bag!  Just like mine.  Been carrying it for a week.  Just makes me smile.  And I have the navy.  This bag is just perfect.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Got a few cuties at Macy's. They were permanently reduced 25% and they had a temp 25% off, so with both discounts they were the same price that at the outlet, but Macy's was giving Macy's money, so I decided to get them there. I also ordered The chevron Gabriella in navy/red. They did not have it in store but was shipped to me. She will be here Wednesday. And with that order, I got another $20 in Macy's money.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Ms Sanibel in marine and company. Now I have 3 Sanibel zip zips (turquoise, Kelly green and navy).
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is a bit blurry. Didn't realize when I took it and now there's to many witnesses to take another




I love the Sanibel Pattern and the Zip Zip style is just perfect. I still haven't gotten the Kelly Green yet but she's still on my list. This Navy is gorgeous as well!


----------



## all2joy

Great Finds!!!
Your Ladies are Lovely!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got a few cuties at Macy's. They were permanently reduced 25% and they had a temp 25% off, so with both discounts they were the same price that at the outlet, but Macy's was giving Macy's money, so I decided to get them there. I also ordered The chevron Gabriella in navy/red. They did not have it in store but was shipped to me. She will be here Wednesday. And with that order, I got another $20 in Macy's money.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Ms Sanibel in marine and company. Now I have 3 Sanibel zip zips (turquoise, Kelly green and navy).
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is a bit blurry. Didn't realize when I took it and now there's to many witnesses to take another




Nice! Congrats. That is savvy shopping. 
I was at Macy's yesterday and almost got the grey sanibel wristlet. I passed on it though. I never find any great deals at Macy's. It's only sometimes 20-25% off if I'm lucky so I never purchase from there. I never seem to find these double deals. Now I'm regretting not getting the sanibel wristlet. [emoji53]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> The turquoise is gorgeous! It was the first one I got! 40% is the same discount that the outlets have so it's a good deal.
> 
> 
> Maybe you need a little inspiration to go back


 
Ohhhh, MB you are a temptress!  I'm headed back to Belk this morning and if they still have any left, I just may come home with one. I got an email with a coupon for 10% extra off clearance, and Dooney and MK are not excluded.  Yes, please...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> The turquoise is gorgeous! It was the first one I got! 40% is the same discount that the outlets have so it's a good deal.
> 
> 
> Maybe you need a little inspiration to go back




After a trip to Belk and 40% off, Miss turquoise is mine! Yay! First turquoise Dooney. 
View attachment 3007092


----------



## ShariG8R

Yay!! I was hoping you'd get one!! Great choice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ShariG8R said:


> Yay!! I was hoping you'd get one!! Great choice!!




Thanks! I just could not pass up 40% off. And I am all about the turquoise so I had to get this color for sure.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I love the Sanibel Pattern and the Zip Zip style is just perfect. I still haven't gotten the Kelly Green yet but she's still on my list. This Navy is gorgeous as well!



Thanks GF!
All colors are so pretty, it's difficult to chose just one.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Great Finds!!!
> Your Ladies are Lovely!!!!


Thank you A2J.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Congrats. That is savvy shopping.
> I was at Macy's yesterday and almost got the grey sanibel wristlet. I passed on it though. I never find any great deals at Macy's. It's only sometimes 20-25% off if I'm lucky so I never purchase from there. I never seem to find these double deals. Now I'm regretting not getting the sanibel wristlet. [emoji53]


Thanks GF!
I think there's a bigger chance of finding the double discounts when you go on 'one day ' or any specific sales, like super Sunday or a sale because of a holiday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After a trip to Belk and 40% off, Miss turquoise is mine! Yay! First turquoise Dooney.
> View attachment 3007092



Scoooooooooooore!!   You and MB are cornering the Sanibel market!!   Congrats!  I love the turquoise...it would look cute with my turq. Vionics sandals, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think there's a bigger chance of finding the double discounts when you go on 'one day ' or any specific sales, like super Sunday or a sale because of a holiday.



That is so true, and I usually miss out.   Last week T and I were able to score the MK Rileys but now the "sale" is $40 higher.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, MB you are a temptress!  I'm headed back to Belk this morning and if they still have any left, I just may come home with one. I got an email with a coupon for 10% extra off clearance, and Dooney and MK are not excluded.  Yes, please...



Am I?  Nooooo, just helping 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> After a trip to Belk and 40% off, Miss turquoise is mine! Yay! First turquoise Dooney.
> View attachment 3007092


Yay, you found her! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Scoooooooooooore!!   You and MB are cornering the Sanibel market!!   Congrats!  I love the turquoise...it would look cute with my turq. Vionics sandals, lol.




By the time we are done there won't be anything left!

Did you say turquoise Vionic sandals? I love Vionic sandals. Where did you get them? At the Q?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> By the time we are done there won't be anything left!
> 
> Did you say turquoise Vionic sandals? I love Vionic sandals. Where did you get them? At the Q?



Yes, they were the Q TSV about a month ago.   I got turquoise and black from QVC, then bought white ones from Belk.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> After a trip to Belk and 40% off, Miss turquoise is mine! Yay! First turquoise Dooney.
> View attachment 3007092




Isn't she gorgeous!  I love opening her up and seeing that stunning yellow with the turquoise. Makes my heart flutter every time.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Isn't she gorgeous!  I love opening her up and seeing that stunning yellow with the turquoise. Makes my heart flutter every time.




Yes, and I love that the zipper is turquoise too. It's a nice touch.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Am I?  Nooooo, just helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, you found her! Gorgeous! Congrats!




LOL Thanks!  40% off made it so easy to say yes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Scoooooooooooore!!   You and MB are cornering the Sanibel market!!   Congrats!  I love the turquoise...it would look cute with my turq. Vionics sandals, lol.




Thanks GF! I kept looking at the Sanibel bags but never went for it. 40% off made that decision so much easier lol.


----------



## Nebo

Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.

YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations *Nebo.  *The zip zip looks great in oyster.  Wish I lived near a Brahmin outlet.


----------



## Nebo

Also, I saw the most vibrant ocean flo in a small satchel. Wow. I just wasnt feeling the store or the experience, otherwise I would snap some pics for you ladies. Bone is gorgeous IRL. I gave up on Eva satchel in coated cotton, it has that plasticky interior and some kind of white haze  over the surface. I wish stores were closer, I would come more often. This way it only pays of to come for Brahmins. I preffer to order from DE from lovely Jamie or Starr, its almost like Im there with them, lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I ordered today from Sawyer in the Seattle outlet, and I mean Dooney has the high hand on fantastic sales people!  She was accommodating, and so helpful.....took pics and sent it to me just like Annastasia.  I was very happy with my experience.  I will post pics when my bag and bangle come.  Just had to post before I forgot the name of the manager.......Old age stinks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked




I got to see the Zip Zip in Oyster today at Belk and it's so pretty. Congrats on getting one at the outlet!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked


Hey Nebo, Very pretty color. Yes, I feel like I should start a new thread with a checklist to run through when looking over bags from the outlets. Of course, with each purchase I learn something new but I have been happy with most of my purchases. I am rather picky for the details but I have missed some things that I've noticed after the fact. Some bother me and some don't.

For example: (not to rain on anyone's parade, just educational) Something I did notice on some photos of the patent $89 zip zips is the red edging on the Vachetta trim was applied a bit sloppy. I would be willing to bet that the full price bags are more perfect but these small things are a trade-off for a good deal. A crooked logo would not be acceptable to me.

Is everyone checking their patent zip zips now?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, they were the Q TSV about a month ago.   I got turquoise and black from QVC, then bought white ones from Belk.


 
Thanks for posting the pic, they are gorgeous! I need these in my collection.


I love these sandals. They are perfect for me, but the trick about sizing down when you wear a half size didn't work for me. The first pair I ordered I had to send back. It was another thong sandal they had a few years ago. By the time I received it and was going to order an exchange, the whole style was not available, so I had to return them. Later I order a couple of pairs on other styles and I love them. 


Then the funniest thing happened, earlier this year, I found that style that I had returned at Marshalls. They were like $25. They only had one color (coral) so I got 2 pairs. Later at TJMax I found the black and blue patent, so I got a pair of each. A couple of weeks later I found another pair on clearance like for $15, so I got another pair of blue ones. The funny part is that they are the QVC items, the box even has the item #. I just wore the blue ones 2 weeks ago and got several compliments.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked




She's gorgeous GF!
I'm so jealous you went to the Brahmin outlet! Can't wait to see what you got for your bff!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I ordered today from Sawyer in the Seattle outlet, and I mean Dooney has the high hand on fantastic sales people!  She was accommodating, and so helpful.....took pics and sent it to me just like Annastasia.  I was very happy with my experience.  I will post pics when my bag and bangle come.  Just had to post before I forgot the name of the manager.......Old age stinks




Sawyer is awesome! Well, all the SAs at the Seattle outlet are!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked



Gorgeous!   Congrats, Nebo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for posting the pic, they are gorgeous! I need these in my collection.
> 
> 
> I love these sandals. They are perfect for me, but the trick about sizing down when you wear a half size didn't work for me. The first pair I ordered I had to send back. It was another thong sandal they had a few years ago. By the time I received it and was going to order an exchange, the whole style was not available, so I had to return them. Later I order a couple of pairs on other styles and I love them.
> 
> 
> Then the funniest thing happened, earlier this year, I found that style that I had returned at Marshalls. They were like $25. They only had one color (coral) so I got 2 pairs. Later at TJMax I found the black and blue patent, so I got a pair of each. A couple of weeks later I found another pair on clearance like for $15, so I got another pair of blue ones. The funny part is that they are the QVC items, the box even has the item #. I just wore the blue ones 2 weeks ago and got several compliments.



The TSV Vionics were my first ones; I had managed to resist them before!   Becky (Beckron) has several pairs and loves them, so I had to try a pair.  Now I'm hooked!   I just ordered the "Tide II" style in red and in navy.   For some reason I have been on a sandal binge this spring.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> The TSV Vionics were my first ones; I had managed to resist them before!   Becky (Beckron) has several pairs and loves them, so I had to try a pair.  Now I'm hooked!   I just ordered the "Tide II" style in red and in navy.   For some reason I have been on a sandal binge this spring.




Hug!  I just bought two new pairs in Bham Lol


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, they were the Q TSV about a month ago.   I got turquoise and black from QVC, then bought white ones from Belk.



Love love love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Love love love!



Right back atcha!!      Are you still in 'Bammer?   Email me when you can.


----------



## ShariG8R

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked


Just beautiful!!! Sooooo wish I lived near a Dooney or a Brahmin outlet!!! Can't wait to see the Brahmin pics!!


----------



## NurseB21

I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

NurseB21 said:


> I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!


Welcome! That is a great bag and I'm glad you found a great use for the darling pouch. I have one also. They are so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NurseB21 said:


> I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!




This is gorgeous!! I own it in Grey. I use my wristlet for the same thing. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Finally and very shortly I visited a Dooney outlet today. San Marcos,TX. They had amazing smooth flos. I wanted the field bag from Clairmont line, but the strap wasnt working for my height. The SAs were not very personable or knowledgeable..I was kinda disappointed. But, I still got a new bag. My first zip zip in oyster. Brahmin outlet was sooo much better. Sales were amazing. I didnt get anything for me, but my bff got two new bags via skype call with me lol. Ill take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeDooney, you got me comparing patches and logos on two oyster zip zips and one did have it ever so slightly crooked




It's so gorgeous! I am still obsessing over something in pebbled leather oyster. My outlet still doesn't have anything. Congrats! I'm so glad you finally got to go. Sorry it wasn't the best experience. Glad you had fun at Brahmin. [emoji4]


----------



## gatorgirl07

NurseB21 said:


> I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!



Welcome!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey Nebo, Very pretty color. Yes, I feel like I should start a new thread with a checklist to run through when looking over bags from the outlets. Of course, with each purchase I learn something new but I have been happy with most of my purchases. I am rather picky for the details but I have missed some things that I've noticed after the fact. Some bother me and some don't.
> 
> For example: (not to rain on anyone's parade, just educational) Something I did notice on some photos of the patent $89 zip zips is the red edging on the Vachetta trim was applied a bit sloppy. I would be willing to bet that the full price bags are more perfect but these small things are a trade-off for a good deal. A crooked logo would not be acceptable to me.
> 
> Is everyone checking their patent zip zips now?




Yup, I noticed that on my parent zip zip. It's not too bad and I figured the price was great so I'm fine with it. I've noticed that on some of my other bags as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for posting the pic, they are gorgeous! I need these in my collection.
> 
> 
> I love these sandals. They are perfect for me, but the trick about sizing down when you wear a half size didn't work for me. The first pair I ordered I had to send back. It was another thong sandal they had a few years ago. By the time I received it and was going to order an exchange, the whole style was not available, so I had to return them. Later I order a couple of pairs on other styles and I love them.
> 
> 
> Then the funniest thing happened, earlier this year, I found that style that I had returned at Marshalls. They were like $25. They only had one color (coral) so I got 2 pairs. Later at TJMax I found the black and blue patent, so I got a pair of each. A couple of weeks later I found another pair on clearance like for $15, so I got another pair of blue ones. The funny part is that they are the QVC items, the box even has the item #. I just wore the blue ones 2 weeks ago and got several compliments.




These are so cute! I love ortho heel sandals but they are hit or miss in sizing for me. Sometimes they are too narrow and I need to size up and then the arch is I. The wrong place. I can't believe they had these at Marshall's. What a steal!


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseB21 said:


> I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!




Welcome!! I love this bag. That's a great use for all of the electronic gadgets. I use mine as my wallet and attach it to the key keeper when I carry mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I ordered today from Sawyer in the Seattle outlet, and I mean Dooney has the high hand on fantastic sales people!  She was accommodating, and so helpful.....took pics and sent it to me just like Annastasia.  I was very happy with my experience.  I will post pics when my bag and bangle come.  Just had to post before I forgot the name of the manager.......Old age stinks




Ooohhh, I can't wait to see!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Also, I saw the most vibrant ocean flo in a small satchel. Wow. I just wasnt feeling the store or the experience, otherwise I would snap some pics for you ladies. Bone is gorgeous IRL. I gave up on Eva satchel in coated cotton, it has that plasticky interior and some kind of white haze  over the surface. I wish stores were closer, I would come more often. This way it only pays of to come for Brahmins. I preffer to order from DE from lovely Jamie or Starr, its almost like Im there with them, lol.




It's a bummer that the experience was ruined for you. [emoji53]


----------



## Nebo

NurseB21 said:


> I'm new to the D&B forum! I've finally figured out a use for the pouch....it holds my chargers, portable phone battery and earphones! I attached it to the handle and tuck it inside the bag!



Welcome and congrats on this gorgeous bag! Great use of the little purse! Your photo is sideways, btw  But I can still see this beauty


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> It's a bummer that the experience was ruined for you. [emoji53]



I knoooow. I was so disappointed    Next time at least I know what to expect.  Their clearance section was blah. I wish the good ol' days of 65% off on flos were still here, lol. That would make it allll better!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> I knoooow. I was so disappointed    Next time at least I know what to expect.  Their clearance section was blah. I wish the good ol' days of 65% off on flos were still here, lol. That would make it allll better!



according to the DE store, they have 70% off this weekend on:

santorini
houndstooth
croco
some of the charlotte bags
some of the shadow collections

I don't know if any of this is interesting to you, but I thought I would share the info


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> according to the DE store, they have 70% off this weekend on:
> 
> santorini
> houndstooth
> croco
> some of the charlotte bags
> some of the shadow collections
> 
> I don't know if any of this is interesting to you, but I thought I would share the info


Yippeee for croco!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> according to the DE store, they have 70% off this weekend on:
> 
> santorini
> houndstooth
> croco
> some of the charlotte bags
> some of the shadow collections
> 
> I don't know if any of this is interesting to you, but I thought I would share the info


Thank you for the info darling!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I knoooow. I was so disappointed    Next time at least I know what to expect.  Their clearance section was blah. I wish the good ol' days of 65% off on flos were still here, lol. That would make it allll better!




I wouldn't let this one trip discourage you. Some days I go and the SAs are not very talkative. Other times I go and have a blast. Maybe they were just having a bad day that day. The stock is always changing too so so times there will be nothing exciting and other times it's like I don't know where to look first. I miss the days of 66% off. Those were great!


----------



## Lookforgood

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!


Hope you love it as much as I love mine.  Been carrying mine for almost two weeks.  The coated cotton softens and then the bag will close tightly.   It fits perfectly on my shoulder too.  Enjoy!!  (I also purchased the blue . )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I wouldn't let this one trip discourage you. Some days I go and the SAs are not very talkative. Other times I go and have a blast. Maybe they were just having a bad day that day. The stock is always changing too so so times there will be nothing exciting and other times it's like I don't know where to look first. I miss the days of 66% off. Those were great!



I hate to say it, but the San Marcos outlet seems to excel in hiring uninterested SAs.  I have never had a good experience with helpful clerks in that store.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hate to say it, but the San Marcos outlet seems to excel in hiring uninterested SAs.  I have never had a good experience with helpful clerks in that store.




That's just sad and unfortunate. [emoji20]


----------



## gatorgirl07

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3002749
> 
> My first ever Dooney and Bourke purchased from QVC! I love it!



Too cute!  I almost got the white version of this bag, but I don't really go for the drawstrings


----------



## gatorgirl07

OMG!  I have to wait until next Tues for my tessuta shopper!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMG!  I have to wait until next Tues for my tessuta shopper!




That's really tough GG! I feel your pain. I have a bag coming in the slow boat as well. [emoji17]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMG!  I have to wait until next Tues for my tessuta shopper!





Twoboyz said:


> That's really tough GG! I feel your pain. I have a bag coming in the slow boat as well. [emoji17]



That's just mean and cruel to make y'all wait so long to get your packages.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> OMG!  I have to wait until next Tues for my tessuta shopper!


 
I know what you mean, I have the opposite problem, stuff from the Q will take over a week to come to WA.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's just mean and cruel to make y'all wait so long to get your packages.




It's so frustrating. I just got updated tracking. It's delivering on Tuesday. I guess that works out though because it's my work from home day. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's so frustrating. I just got updated tracking. It's delivering on Tuesday. I guess that works out though because it's my work from home day. [emoji4]


 
What are you getting GF?


----------



## MaryBel

Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!




Gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty!

I scored one in fuchsia and white on clearance at Belk and I love mine. I'm sure you will enjoy yours just as much.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty!
> 
> I scored one in fuchsia and white on clearance at Belk and I love mine. I'm sure you will enjoy yours just as much.


 
Thanks GF!
I totally agree! I will be carrying her tomorrow!
I'd like to get her a sister, in seafoam!


----------



## TaterTots

This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!




LOVE LOVE LOVE the Red and Blue!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454


 
She is so pretty! Congrats TT!
Makes me miss the Shelby in purple. Too bad she was defective. She just went back today!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the Red and Blue!




Thank you! 
Love it too!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> She is so pretty! Congrats TT!
> Makes me miss the Shelby in purple. Too bad she was defective. She just went back today!


 
That's to bad MB,  For me to be drawn to Pink and Blue so much Purples and Lavenders really are my all time favorite colors.  I totally need to add more to my collection.  And I must say I love everything about the style/design of Olivia.  I've got to add more of these to my collection.  Wouldn't take much for me to go order her in another color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I totally agree! I will be carrying her tomorrow!
> I'd like to get her a sister, in seafoam!


 
I have the zip around wallet in seafoam and it's so pretty - and the bag is so pretty too.  Fingers crossed you find one...


----------



## YankeeDooney

*New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*

I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference. 
I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.


----------



## dcooney4

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454



Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.


 
That.Is.Gorgeous.  **thud**


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.




Love the color variation!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.




This is just stunning!


----------



## TaterTots

dcooney4 said:


> Love it!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!




Great looking bag!



TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454



That color really does it for me!  No wonder you love it.  



YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.




Love this!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454


Yes!!!!! love this color. I need to get a bag in this color. So pretty!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  you know I love that lavender color.   I need to add another lavender bag to my collection this summer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I never saw the lizard Lexington before.... very nice.  I might need one of those.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783




Both bags are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783


This elephant color keeps popping up more and more. I think we ladies are going to be making a few acquisitions in this color. Pretty Chelsea!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> This elephant color keeps popping up more and more. I think we ladies are going to be making a few acquisitions in this color. Pretty Chelsea!




I know I am!


----------



## BagAddiction712

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags are beautiful! Congrats!







YankeeDooney said:


> This elephant color keeps popping up more and more. I think we ladies are going to be making a few acquisitions in this color. Pretty Chelsea!




Thank you! Elephant is a great neutral even better in person.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*





MaryBel said:


> Love the color variation!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That.Is.Gorgeous.  **thud**





TaterTots said:


> This is just stunning!





Suzwhat said:


> Love this!  I hope you enjoy it!





lavenderjunkie said:


> I never saw the lizard Lexington before.... very nice.  I might need one of those.


 Yes LJ, you need to get one...or two.

Thanks ladies! Well at least I was able to find it again...this time around. I know MaryBel, remember Miss Blue Croco Zip Zip. Still searching.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## joce01

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783



Nice! I have the satchel disneyana, it's a cute collection.


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454




She's a cutie !!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454




Love, love, love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I don't know if you know but I'm a little obsessed with lavender right now....just a little. [emoji57]. I love it!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.




This is such a pretty bag! I love the embossing. Both colors are nice. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783




Great additions! The Disney bag is so cute, and well, that Elephant color is so pretty!! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## BagAddiction712

joce01 said:


> Nice! I have the satchel disneyana, it's a cute collection.







Twoboyz said:


> Great additions! The Disney bag is so cute, and well, that Elephant color is so pretty!! Enjoy [emoji4]




Thank you so much!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I never saw the lizard Lexington before.... very nice.  I might need one of those.


LJ,

I just found more info about the lizard embossed Lexington. It is from the Giava Collection with styles in lizard, croco, and snake embossed leather, according to an old instagram post from the Seattle outlet.


----------



## RozEnix

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783


Very nice. A friend of mine is a Disney nut and she would love that.


----------



## NurseB21

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!


So pretty! I like when the vachetta tans a bit...


----------



## NurseB21

TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454


Very pretty! Do you know if it weighs more than the coated cotton version?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable! 

Pebbled satchel in Light Pink. 
View attachment 3012928


And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper. 
View attachment 3012929


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks!  I really like the color.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929



Ooooo, I love me some pink, these are beautiful NAC, congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Ooooo, I love me some pink, these are beautiful NAC, congrats!




Thanks GF! I'm tickled with her!


----------



## debra042883

I bought the nylon large Erica satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929




Ooohhhh so pretty in pink! These are both cuties!


----------



## gatorgirl07

New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $189 out the door....... [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Awesome score!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ,
> 
> I just found more info about the lizard embossed Lexington. It is from the Giava Collection with styles in lizard, croco, and snake embossed leather, according to an old instagram post from the Seattle outlet.




Thanks *YD.  *I may see if one of the outlets has it and can ship.  I think I'd like the blue lizard.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:* your pink ladies are very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Ooohhhh so pretty in pink! These are both cuties!




Thanks!  I'm really happy with her.


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


What a deal, so pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks *YD.  *I may see if one of the outlets has it and can ship.  I think I'd like the blue lizard.


Reminder, mine came from the PA outlet. They had many at the time. Might be even less now. Good luck. Ask for Viviana.


----------



## MaryBel

BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783




Both are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Nice!!! What a steal! My favorite colors, black n white. [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929




She's gorgeous GF!
Love the hot pink!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


 
Love her and what a deal! Congrats GG!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:* your pink ladies are very pretty.




Thanks LJ!  Pink just says Spring and summer to me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> Love the hot pink!




Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929


Wait ....I can't keep up....did I just see an MK Blue Bag....now pinks? This is madness I tell ya.
I am so confused and my head hurts. 

But seriously NAC, they are all gorgeous. I'll say it again, these brighter colors are tempting me. Sooooo  nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Such a pretty and striking bag! Thats a deal that would be hard to pass up. Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


Another great color combo. So pretty GG. Lucky you, congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait ....I can't keep up....did I just see an MK Blue Bag....now pinks? This is madness I tell ya.
> 
> I am so confused and my head hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously NAC, they are all gorgeous. I'll say it again, these brighter colors are tempting me. Sooooo  nice.




LOL, yeah, i picked up the blue MK today, but order the pink satchel earlier in the week. The madness continues. I'm hopeless.


----------



## MaryBel

Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!




Smh!!!! Beautiful! That Ellie is sooo beautiful in Saffiano and the red is very classy. You did great! I wish they wouldn't have changed the part that holds the handle like The tear drop one on my white one but those bags are one of my favs. Enjoy those beautiful bags girlfriend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!




Wow! They went to the outlet fast! Congrats!  You did good! 

I really like the elephant and have a feeling I will eventually end up with something in either that color or oyster.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:* you had a busy, busy day.  Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:* you had a busy, busy day.  Enjoy your new handbags.


And she forgot to bring the Purse-cam so we could join her on the shopping excursion.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!




Gorgeous!!! We think alike because I almost walked out with the elephant today bit didn't because I kind of want a zip zip instead. Halfway home I regretted not getting it. [emoji20] they had red to. It's a gorgeous red! Congrats! The sale price was great. [emoji106]


----------



## klynneann

Just catching up - you ladies have been busy shopping this past week!!    So much beautiful eye candy!



MaryBel said:


> Today I got my Gabriella satchel in red/blue chevron from Macy's. It came from a store in CA and it looks like for sure it was on display for a long time. The straps have tanned a bit. It doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!



This is a great color combo - I like the straps on it.



TaterTots said:


> This gorgeous little girl just came today!   Miss Olivia Satchel Pebble Leather in the color Lavender.    ... I think in in LOVE!
> View attachment 3011454



First time I'm seeing the satchel - very nice, in a great color!



YankeeDooney said:


> *New Amber Lizard Lexington Shopper (LX379 AR)*
> 
> I purchased this a few weeks ago and finally got around to taking some pictures. I had seen this bag on clearance in ******* but decided on another. I kept thinking about this one, went back to get it the following week and it was gone. I called the store in Reading, PA. Viviana was very helpful and sent me photos. They also have (or had at the time) the colors Brown TMoro, Red, and Navy. I remember seeing the red in person and that was very pretty too. Viviana sent me the bottom photo of the Brown TMoro for reference.
> I love the amber due to the color variations and it goes with many of my outfits.



Ooo - this is something!



BagAddiction712 said:


> Got two more dooneys a today! First one is for my Disney nerds out there! The disneyana shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011777
> 
> 
> Next is from the Memorial Day sale. Chelsea in the color elephant. Sorry about the lighting it looks a little dark in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011783



I have a friend who would die for the Disneyana bag!  And I love love love this elephant color.  I really have to get something in this color!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929



Both pretty colors - not sure if I could pick one over the other.  I bet you'll get great use out of both.  



gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Great deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!



Score!!   Great choices, MB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely lady arrived today and she's adorable!
> 
> Pebbled satchel in Light Pink.
> View attachment 3012928
> 
> 
> And a picture with my Bubble Gum Zip Zip Satchel. The Light Pink seems to be just a touch deeper.
> View attachment 3012929



Pretty in pink, NAC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> New addition to my dooney family.  The chevron Olivia.  She started $228 at belk.   Got marked down to $170, then 25% off made her $120.  I then had another coupon plus $20 in rewards.  Payed $89 out the door....... &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



"Practically FREE!!"   Congrats, GG.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Smh!!!! Beautiful! That Ellie is sooo beautiful in Saffiano and the red is very classy. You did great! I wish they wouldn't have changed the part that holds the handle like The tear drop one on my white one but those bags are one of my favs. Enjoy those beautiful bags girlfriend!




Thanks GF!
I agree, the handles in the older style look better!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! They went to the outlet fast! Congrats!  You did good!
> 
> I really like the elephant and have a feeling I will eventually end up with something in either that color or oyster.




Thanks GF!
I was surprised when they told me they had them. I couldn't get there fast enough.


You definitely need something in both oyster and elephant! They are very different!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:* you had a busy, busy day.  Enjoy your new handbags.




Thanks GF!
This was only 1.5 hrs of my day. 30 min at the outlet (I went to CK too and it's not so close to Dooney) and 1 hour for the round trip. Imagine the damage in a whole day 

My motto is veni, vidi, vici!




YankeeDooney said:


> And she forgot to bring the Purse-cam so we could join her on the shopping excursion.




GF, you would have been dizzy of how fast it was!



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!!! We think alike because I almost walked out with the elephant today bit didn't because I kind of want a zip zip instead. Halfway home I regretted not getting it. [emoji20] they had red to. It's a gorgeous red! Congrats! The sale price was great. [emoji106]


 
Thanks GF! 
The price was awesome! You could go back today...just saying :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> This is a great color combo - I like the straps on it.


 
Thanks GF! I love the color combo too! 




MiaBorsa said:


> Score!!   Great choices, MB.


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty in pink, NAC!




Thanks GF!  I was worried I'd get a nasty return but she is perfect. Yay!


----------



## TaterTots

NurseB21 said:


> Very pretty! Do you know if it weighs more than the coated cotton version?




Maybe just a little more because it's all leather. But not by much.


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> She's a cutie !!




Thanks Vic!  I've carried her all weekend. She is such a cutie!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!




They are just stunning!  The more I keep looking at the Willa the more and more I want one. I've got to say I wasn't big on her in the beginning but she's catching my eye more and more.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Decided to call my outlet to see if they had any new colors in saffiano (due to the current sale) and they didn't in the zip zip but oh, surprise, they got some Willa bags so I had to make a quick trip. Guess who came home with me? I was bad, very bad!
> Here they are, The Willa sisters (Ellie and Redy) in Elephant and Red!



I love your Willas' in Saffiano!!! Great Treasure Find!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I couldn't make a quick trip,  since the outlet is too far away..... but... I managed to spend some money anyway by calling the Seattle outlet.  Since they are 3 hours behind where I am,  they are open later (for me).  When I saw the post in Deals thread,  I decided to give them a call.  Everyone has been raving over the saffiano that I took the plunge.  I have a dark grey Main Street satchel, a cranberry Doris tote, and a red satchel (Dillen style) heading my way... all in daffiano leather.


----------



## TaterTots

My Saffiano Leather Hobo came today. This is the first Saffiano bag from Dooney that I've got with a dust cover. Color is Sea Foam.


----------



## TaterTots

This little lady also came the other day. Lexi Saffiano Leather in the color Pale Blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My Saffiano Leather Hobo came today. This is the first Saffiano bag from Dooney that I've got with a dust cover. Color is Sea Foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016232







TaterTots said:


> This little lady also came the other day. Lexi Saffiano Leather in the color Pale Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016237




Pretty!! Congrats. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks TB!  I've really gotten addicted to the Saffiano Leather fro Dooney.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty!! Congrats. [emoji4]


Ditto! Those colors seem so tranquil and elegant. Very nice TT!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> My Saffiano Leather Hobo came today. This is the first Saffiano bag from Dooney that I've got with a dust cover. Color is Sea Foam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016232


Both of your new bags are very nice.


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks guys...  They are just so pastel and Summery.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Springer said:


> Thank you! I feel like I have a mother load!


Looks great. Always like those Claytons! So pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  love the seafoam.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  love the seafoam.




I love this color.


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> Thanks guys...  They are just so pastel and Summery.


Yes very nice


----------



## Twoboyz

My new baby from ILD. 

Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.  
Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526



This is a great color combo with the leather!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526


 
Love!  Congrats!
That's on my wish list too. I've been so tempted by the one on ILD.  I'm inching closer to the edge......


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526


That is very pretty!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle


----------



## gatorgirl07

Closer pic of the small bangle


----------



## gatorgirl07

Closer pic of the tessuta


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Closer pic of the tessuta



Beautiful


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526


 
Love it! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle




Yay, you got them! Congrats!
These tessuta bags are just gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle




Beautiful!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color combo of this bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful







MaryBel said:


> Yay, you got them! Congrats!
> These tessuta bags are just gorgeous!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color combo of this bag.



Thank you all.  I am really happy with them.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526



Looks beautiful!  Enjoy.



gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle




Twins on the shopper.  Yay!  Both the bag and bangle look beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526



So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle




Beautiful! I love the texture on this.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526




No way Ivana !! That is gorgeous my friend !!! What are you doing to me ?!!


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> This is a great color combo with the leather!!




Thank you! [emoji4]




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Congrats!
> That's on my wish list too. I've been so tempted by the one on ILD.  I'm inching closer to the edge......




You should get it! It's such a gorgeous bag. It's the same color as your large pocket satchel right? 




Trudysmom said:


> That is very pretty!




Thanks T! 



MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats GF!




Thanks MaryBel! 



Suzwhat said:


> Looks beautiful!  Enjoy.




Thanks Suz! 




dcooney4 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you [emoji4]



Vicmarie said:


> No way Ivana !! That is gorgeous my friend !!! What are you doing to me ?!!




Lol!!!! The same thing you're doing to me! Lol! Thanks Vickie [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle




They are gorgeous!! I was admiring the Tessutas at the outlet last time. So gorgeous!oce the bangle with it. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526




Oh my... I love this with the Sierra trim. So beautiful gf. You're on a Lavender trip lately. It's such the perfect purple.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG:*  love your Tessuta.


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle


Very pretty GG. It's such a nice color combination.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG:*  love your Tessuta.


Where is yours LJ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Suzwhat said:


> Looks beautiful!  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on the shopper.  Yay!  Both the bag and bangle look beautiful!



Thank you all for the kind words.....I am loving this bag so much 







Twoboyz said:


> They are gorgeous!! I was admiring the Tessutas at the outlet last time. So gorgeous!oce the bangle with it. Enjoy! [emoji4]











lavenderjunkie said:


> *GG:*  love your Tessuta.











YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty GG. It's such a nice color combination.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I love this with the Sierra trim. So beautiful gf. You're on a Lavender trip lately. It's such the perfect purple.




Thanks Pcan!  I am crazy for this lavender color! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.  

This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt. 

I


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526


Gorgeous! I just ordered a pebble grain Zip Zip in Elephant. Delivery was attempted today but we are vacationing in CA this week so the post office is holding our mail. Can't wait to get home! Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009




Oh she's beautiful !! I think it's a perfect replacement ! I was so curious about this bag and I saw one at Macy's . It was like an optical illusion cause I was expecting it to feel like the pebble leather but then I felt it and it was florentine ! Lol sounds dumb but I was honestly shocked


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526


TB! I actually had this in my hand this weekend along with the navy. Lavender is so pretty.

And OMG....that small satchel in white....love, love, love.


----------



## dcooney4

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009



Congrats! Very chic! Does the apple guard work well? Is there a specific apple guard that you use?


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous! I just ordered a pebble grain Zip Zip in Elephant. Delivery was attempted today but we are vacationing in CA this week so the post office is holding our mail. Can't wait to get home! Lol




Thanks gm! I love the elephant too!! I hope you're having a nice vacation. It should make coming home not so hard. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009




She's beautiful TB!!! I figured she'd be calling your name after you saw her the other day. [emoji2]. I love the contrast on this. She will still look cute with all your outfit items you bought for your Lolo. I'm so glad you found something you are happy with.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Oh she's beautiful !! I think it's a perfect replacement ! I was so curious about this bag and I saw one at Macy's . It was like an optical illusion cause I was expecting it to feel like the pebble leather but then I felt it and it was florentine ! Lol sounds dumb but I was honestly shocked




Thanks Vickie! I totally get that. To the eye she looks just like a Dillen, even a little bit to the touch I have to say. They had a Bristol in this color too, so pretty. She was not as perfect so I went for the flo satchel. Umma little stressed about keeping her clean.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful TB!!! I figured she'd be calling your name after you saw her the other day. [emoji2]. I love the contrast on this. She will still look cute with all your outfit items you bought for your Lolo. I'm so glad you found something you are happy with.




Thanks Pcan. I actually left the outlet empty handed, shopped a little got to my car, sat there and justified it, and went back in 5 minutes before closing. [emoji4] When you go Dooney you go Looney. lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats! Very chic! Does the apple guard work well? Is there a specific apple guard that you use?




Thanks D! I'm not sure how well it will work at keeping this bag white. I've used it on my other darker color florentine bags after using Apple conditioner and they've done okay, but I don't carry them much. I use the Apple brand Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent. O get it on eBay or Amazon.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB! I actually had this in my hand this weekend along with the navy. Lavender is so pretty.
> 
> And OMG....that small satchel in white....love, love, love.




Thanks YD! I love the navy too! So many of the colors are so pretty it's hard to chose. I could easily add to this collection. [emoji4]

The white satchel is going to be a little stressful but I couldn't let that one go. It's another one that was a surprise because it wasn't on my radar at all. [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks D! I'm not sure how well it will work at keeping this bag white. I've used it on my other darker color florentine bags after using Apple conditioner and they've done okay, but I don't carry them much. I use the Apple brand Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent. O get it on eBay or Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 3018292



Thank you for the tip.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009




She's beautiful! I love the contrast with the trim and the handles. Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  love the white Flo with the darker trim.  Very sharp.  Enjoy using her... don't save it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> *You should get it! It's such a gorgeous bag. It's the same color as your large pocket satchel right? *
> 
> Thanks T!
> Thanks MaryBel!
> Thanks Suz!
> Thank you [emoji4]
> Lol!!!! The same thing you're doing to me! Lol! Thanks Vickie [emoji4]


 
It is the same color as my large pocket satchel, which is why I'm hesitating.  I really want one in oyster or elephant, so I think I'm going to get one of those instead. The lavender is so pretty, though......


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Oh she's beautiful !! I think it's a perfect replacement ! I was so curious about this bag and I saw one at Macy's . It was like an optical illusion cause I was expecting it to feel like the pebble leather but then I felt it and it was florentine ! Lol sounds dumb but I was honestly shocked


I have no problem with pebbled Flos, the leather seems more substantial than the smooth, and has a less tendency to scratch.


----------



## NurseB21

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009


I really like that bag! Beautiful! I'd carry that one year-round!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan. I actually left the outlet empty handed, shopped a little got to my car, sat there and justified it, and went back in 5 minutes before closing. [emoji4] When you go Dooney you go Looney. lol!




LMBO!!! Looney is an understatement.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color. 

And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay! 

Ta Dah! 
View attachment 3018600

View attachment 3018603


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009


So pretty. 

Your bag is gorgeous. Pebbled bags don't bother me at all, love the look. I love white bags!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603


Congrats! Such a pretty color and bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009




I see a white "as is" Lolo that just popped up. Might it be yours??? Just wanted to warn the ladies.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Congrats! Such a pretty color and bag.


 
Thanks!  It really is such a pretty color.  I'm glad I was able to use a 25% off coupon too.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009


 
She is gorgeous TB!
I think it's prettier than the LL! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603




She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## debra042883

http://s111.photobucket.com/user/lala001_01/media/

My new bag


----------



## dcooney4

New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you for the tip.




You're welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful! I love the contrast with the trim and the handles. Congrats!




Thanks NAC! That's what I really like about her too. [emoji4]



lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  love the white Flo with the darker trim.  Very sharp.  Enjoy using her... don't save it.




Thanks LJ! I have to get over my fear of getting her dirty. [emoji6]



NurseB21 said:


> I really like that bag! Beautiful! I'd carry that one year-round!




Thanks NB! I will too if weather permits. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! Looney is an understatement.




Rotflmao! [emoji23]



Trudysmom said:


> So pretty.
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous. Pebbled bags don't bother me at all, love the look. I love white bags!!!




Thanks T! It really depends on the cot for me. I really don't mind the white flo being pebbled, however it just reminds me of a Dillen. 




MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TB!
> I think it's prettier than the LL! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! [emoji4] The contrast trim adds a little interest IMO.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603




You don't waste any time!!  Lol!! She's a real stunner. I love that color [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.




Gorgeous! I really want to find the zip zip satchel in Elephant. It's definitely on my list! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

debra042883 said:


> http://s111.photobucket.com/user/lala001_01/media/
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag




Congrats on your new bag Debra! The link won't open for me though.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


Thanks GF!  




dcooney4 said:


> New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.


Very pretty!  Elephant looks great in the saffiano.  Congrats!



Twoboyz said:


> You don't waste any time!!  Lol!! She's a real stunner. I love that color [emoji7]


LOL, Thanks TB!  I was going to wait, but decided to see what Belk had and then I got the 25% coupon in the mail from them with limited exclusion - which meant I could use it on a Dooney.  And there was Miss Oyster sitting there pretty as you please.  Taunting me.  I had to do it.  I was powerless.


----------



## dcooney4

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I really want to find the zip zip satchel in Elephant. It's definitely on my list! Congrats!



I think a zip zip in elephant would be fantastic.


----------



## debra042883




----------



## PcanTannedBty

One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo. 

Inside Lighting with no flash... 



Natural outside lighting...


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle



This is so beautiful! Such unique bag, that Tessuta.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171



 Beautiful, lady! I love the oyster color!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603



Twiiiinsss! You will love this versatile color! It seems to go with everything.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009


Wooow, this is sooooo beautiful!!! I love your lavender too, but this!!!!! I think all white, nude, tan, peachy clothes will look dreamy with this. No worries about clr transfer!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171


Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171




This bag in Oyster is very elegant. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Twiiiinsss! You will love this versatile color! It seems to go with everything.




Yay for twins! Your recent pictures with your Oyster Zip are what sealed the deal for me. I loved yours and knew I had to find one for me, lol.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009



I love the two tone. this is my favorite combination




NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603



you guys are killin' it with these two tone bags...LOVE!!




dcooney4 said:


> New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.



love this bag, and the color!


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171



I can understand why. It is stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

debra042883 said:


>




Hi Debra, maybe it's my iPhone but I still can't see it. What bag did you get?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171




Wow! A stunning bag I. A stunning color! I love the outdoor light photo especially. That's just so pretty!! Now you have me wanting this. (Sigh). [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Wooow, this is sooooo beautiful!!! I love your lavender too, but this!!!!! I think all white, nude, tan, peachy clothes will look dreamy with this. No worries about clr transfer!




Thanks Nebo!! I am so excited to wear this! [emoji4]



immigratty said:


> I love the two tone. this is my favorite combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are killin' it with these two tone bags...LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this bag, and the color!




Thanks IM! [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Mini bag invasion!  

Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.


----------



## Vicmarie

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.




How funny , great minds think alike ! I was debating between these two exact bags , and i ended up picking the yellow mini Chelsea ! I can't wait to get it on Saturday !  congrats on your new bags !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.


 
Adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.




So pretty!
I agree, this color will go with almost anything!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171


 
Seeing recent reveals of this bag has me seriously considering this bag style.  But what color to get?..........


Again, congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## dcooney4

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.



Very Pretty Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171




It is gorgeous GF!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.




They are so cute!
Love the colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Seeing recent reveals of this bag has me seriously considering this bag style.  But what color to get?..........
> 
> 
> Again, congrats on your new beauty!




Thanks girlfriend!!! Choosing a color is a monster with this bag. I want just one more but not sure what color. I have Oyster, Lavender and Red so far. I'm deciding between black, teal and Bordeaux, then I think I'm done I'll have cured my Lolo craving. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!!! Choosing a color is a monster with this bag. I want just one more but not sure what color. I have Oyster, Lavender and Red so far. I'm deciding between black, teal and Bordeaux, then I think I'm done I'll have cured my Lolo craving. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


 


It is hard!  I'm torn between Bordeaux, Elephant, Sky Blue and Lavender.  


The ones you're trying to decide between are good ones too.....


Off to go look at pictures again......


----------



## joce01

On my way back from visiting my parents, the Ellenton Outlet is right off the highway and I just had to stop. I picked up the Bone Claremont Satchel and I had the purple wallet waiting for me when I got back because I ordered that off ild.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My new baby from ILD.
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Zip Satchel in Lavender.
> Loving this color!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3017526





gatorgirl07 said:


> My bag and bangle finally came from the Seattle outlet.  Introducing the tessuta shopper in marine/coffee and my purple bangle





gatorgirl07 said:


> Closer pic of the tessuta





Twoboyz said:


> Here is my replacement for my white Logo Lock Hobo. I found her at the outlet and she is perfect.
> 
> This is the Small Florentine Satchel in white. She's pebbled like all of the white florentine I've seen. I put two coats of Apple Guard on her today because I'm so scared of color transfer and dirt.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018009





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Finally got my Oyster bag. I wanted to see the color IRL and my local Belk finally got some bags in this color. Love! What a pretty color.
> 
> And thanks to a 25% off coupon, I now have an Oyster zip zip satchel! Yay!
> 
> Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3018600
> 
> View attachment 3018603



Girls, your new bags are lovely!!!


----------



## MrsKC

dcooney4 said:


> New saffaino small Lexington tote in elephant. I really like the color it looks different depending on the light . I think it will go with almost anything.





PcanTannedBty said:


> One of two of my reveals this week... Miss Logo Lock in Oyster. I love the color in this bag, a Taupey look with a hint of Mauve.  I've gone Loco for Logo.
> 
> Inside Lighting with no flash...
> View attachment 3019170
> 
> 
> Natural outside lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019171




Elephant and oyster--gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsKC

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3020004
> 
> 
> On my way back from visiting my parents, the Ellenton Outlet is right off the highway and I just had to stop. I picked up the Bone Claremont Satchel and I had the purple wallet waiting for me when I got back because I ordered that off ild.


Gorgeous new handbag, how could you resist?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3020004
> 
> 
> On my way back from visiting my parents, the Ellenton Outlet is right off the highway and I just had to stop. I picked up the Bone Claremont Satchel and I had the purple wallet waiting for me when I got back because I ordered that off ild.


 
Very pretty!  Fresh and bright for spring and summer.  Your purple wallet is perfect with the bag as well.


----------



## aerinha

Vicmarie said:


> How funny , great minds think alike ! I was debating between these two exact bags , and i ended up picking the yellow mini Chelsea ! I can't wait to get it on Saturday !  congrats on your new bags !



I have been eyeing both styles for a while and had a list of acceptable summery colors, but one had to be lavender.  I clicked buy the second I saw them.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Adorable!  Congrats!



Thanks



dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty Congrats!



Thank you



MaryBel said:


> They are so cute!
> Love the colors!



I was afraid the bitsy might be too small, but everything fit during my try on yesterday.


----------



## MaryBel

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3020004
> 
> 
> On my way back from visiting my parents, the Ellenton Outlet is right off the highway and I just had to stop. I picked up the Bone Claremont Satchel and I had the purple wallet waiting for me when I got back because I ordered that off ild.




She's so pretty!
Love the lavender wallet! Congrats on both beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived... 

She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is... 

Inside, NO flash



Outside Natural Lighting, No flash



Small spot


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.




Those are so cute! Great color choices. 



joce01 said:


> View attachment 3020004
> 
> 
> On my way back from visiting my parents, the Ellenton Outlet is right off the highway and I just had to stop. I picked up the Bone Claremont Satchel and I had the purple wallet waiting for me when I got back because I ordered that off ild.




Ooohhhh I love that Clarmont! I was admiring (who am I kidding I almost bought it) the Claremont Python in white when I was at the outlet last weekend. I was afraid it would get too dirty though with the matte finish. This bone is so pretty! The wallet is my new favorite color. What a nice surprise to come home to. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192




She's so gorgeous. I posted on the other thread you posted on. Is she as is? I could t remember if you got her new or as is. There was one in the as is earlier today and yesterday.  Congrats girlfriend. She's a real stunner!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's so gorgeous. I posted on the other thread you posted on. Is she as is? I could t remember if you got her new or as is. There was one in the as is earlier today and yesterday.  Congrats girlfriend. She's a real stunner!




Thank you girlfriend... [emoji7]Yeah, I deleted the other post. After I hit the button, I realized it was the wrong thread. [emoji15]. Oooooh NO, she's definitely not "as is". Lol. They got full price out off on this one.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192




She's gorgeous! I definitely need a flo in elephant!
I'd ignore the spot, too small! Otherwise she is perfect! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Mini bag invasion!
> 
> Here are my new lavender bitsy and yellow mini Chelsea from ILD.


Oh my gosh, how did I miss this? So cute!!


----------



## joce01

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous new handbag, how could you resist?





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty!  Fresh and bright for spring and summer.  Your purple wallet is perfect with the bag as well.





MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty!
> Love the lavender wallet! Congrats on both beauties!





Twoboyz said:


> Those are so cute! Great color choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh I love that Clarmont! I was admiring (who am I kidding I almost bought it) the Claremont Python in white when I was at the outlet last weekend. I was afraid it would get too dirty though with the matte finish. This bone is so pretty! The wallet is my new favorite color. What a nice surprise to come home to. [emoji4]



Thanks ladies! And TB, the outlet also had a white python but I thought the same as well about it getting too dirty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  love your Flo elephant Chelsea.  It's really beautiful.  As for your next LOLO,  all 3 colors you are considering are beautiful.  Bordeaux, wine, marsala, etc will be big fashion colors for this year.  The teal could pass for navy in some lights. I love both Bordeaux and teal.   I don't know if Bordeaux and teal will be phased out for a few years.  These are colors that come and go.  And well,  a beautiful black leather bag is always a good choice.  Don't know which one you will end up with.  What colors do you have in other large leather handbags?


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192



Wow, this is one beautiful gray bag! Congrats, lady!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  love your Flo elephant Chelsea.  It's really beautiful.  As for your next LOLO,  all 3 colors you are considering are beautiful.  Bordeaux, wine, marsala, etc will be big fashion colors for this year.  The teal could pass for navy in some lights. I love both Bordeaux and teal.   I don't know if Bordeaux and teal will be phased out for a few years.  These are colors that come and go.  And well,  a beautiful black leather bag is always a good choice.  Don't know which one you will end up with.  What colors do you have in other large leather handbags?




Thanks girlfriend!! I'm loving this Elephant but not I'm wondering if I should have got in Pebbled Leather but I own the Chelsea in Pebbled and Dillen already and thought I'd do Flo this time. Yeah yeah... Never satisfied.  Lol. 

As far as Lolo, I think Bordeaux and Black and I'm done with the hobo business. I'm not a hobo girl AT ALL but something about the Lolo that I'm addicted to. Girl, I can't even begin to know what other colors in large bags I have. That's why drives me crazy... I try to get the same bag in different colors because I'm afraid they will be discontinued.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm so excited!  This is my first Dooney and I love her!

Florentine Mini Satchel in bone

I may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!!  I love the leather! Far better than some of my much more expensive bags.


----------



## Live It Up

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited!  This is my first Dooney and I love her!
> 
> Florentine Mini Satchel in bone
> 
> I may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!!  I love the leather! Far better than some of my much more expensive bags.



It's a very pretty bag. Welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*sparkle*:  and that's how it begins.... once we see how beautiful the leather is,  we want more, and more, and more.

  Enjoy your new handbag.... just keep it away from dark clothing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192




Wow!  She is stunning!  Congrats!!


The spot would not bother me - as she gets use, she will get marks and scratches anyway.  It will be interesting to see if she patinas with time.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192




Sunshine. That is Beautiful


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks sweetie!!! Though beautiful, this one had a boo-boo and she's at USPS as we speak back to the Q. However, I just landed an "as is" in This same exact color and Mushroom. It will be my first "as is" purchases so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited!  This is my first Dooney and I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine Mini Satchel in bone
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!!  I love the leather! Far better than some of my much more expensive bags.




Stunning! The bone is such a luxe looking bag. Congrats and good luck....sounds like you've been bitten by the Dooney bug. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited!  This is my first Dooney and I love her!
> 
> Florentine Mini Satchel in bone
> 
> I may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!!  I love the leather! Far better than some of my much more expensive bags.


Your new  bag is so pretty. This satchel is so nice. I have four of the small size and they are  gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Made my weekly visit to Dillards and found this cutie for half off. My first saffiano Dooney. 

Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel. Another color that is hard to photograph. 
View attachment 3021623


Here's a comparison shot with my pebbled oyster zip zip. 
View attachment 3021626


----------



## dcooney4

I'm loving everyones new bags, but since I can only do light bags the zip zip is really talking to me.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made my weekly visit to Dillards and found this cutie for half off. My first saffiano Dooney.
> 
> Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel. Another color that is hard to photograph.
> View attachment 3021623
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison shot with my pebbled oyster zip zip.
> View attachment 3021626


 
Twins! 
Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Twins!
> Congrats!




LOL I knew it! I'm thrilled with it being half off.


----------



## Nebo

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited!  This is my first Dooney and I love her!
> 
> Florentine Mini Satchel in bone
> 
> I may have to pick up a couple more of these!!!!  I love the leather! Far better than some of my much more expensive bags.



Super cute!

This color is beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made my weekly visit to Dillards and found this cutie for half off. My first saffiano Dooney.
> 
> Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel. Another color that is hard to photograph.
> View attachment 3021623
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison shot with my pebbled oyster zip zip.
> View attachment 3021626


Very pretty. They had pink ones at my Dillards, but at 30% off.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made my weekly visit to Dillards and found this cutie for half off. My first saffiano Dooney.
> 
> Light Grey Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel. Another color that is hard to photograph.
> View attachment 3021623
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison shot with my pebbled oyster zip zip.
> View attachment 3021626




Pretty! At first I thought it was white. I've seen it IRL and it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738




Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738




Both are very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738




Oh my V!!!! Both are sooo beautiful. I'm so happy you are happy. Great move on sending Willa back to the Q


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738


Pretty


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Pretty! At first I thought it was white. I've seen it IRL and it's gorgeous!!




Thanks! First time I've noticed any of the saffiano on clearance, much less half off. I've not tried Dooney saffiano yet so this was perfect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Very pretty. They had pink ones at my Dillards, but at 30% off.




Thanks! I never know what I'm going to find on clearance at my Dillards, which is why I go by there so often.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks sweetie!!! Though beautiful, this one had a boo-boo and she's at USPS as we speak back to the Q. However, I just landed an "as is" in This same exact color and Mushroom. It will be my first "as is" purchases so I'll see how it goes.




WOW,  good for you!  I am sending positive thought that they will be perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738



Love the cheerful colors. Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738



I have putting around trying to decide if I want the light pink Willa.  Seattle has her and she is shippable, but I really want the oyster.  I really dont want to pay full price though......

The pink is gorgeous, and you may have sent me over the edge on this one


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738



So beautiful! I love the mini in yellow!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738




Love them both together...and separately. [emoji7] I love he shade of pink in the saffiano. It's so girly. [emoji4]. Congrats girlfriend.


----------



## Vicmarie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have putting around trying to decide if I want the light pink Willa.  Seattle has her and she is shippable, but I really want the oyster.  I really dont want to pay full price though......
> 
> The pink is gorgeous, and you may have sent me over the edge on this one




I was the same way .. You can always try to her as is ??? I love love the oyster color .. It's more neutral I think . But spending over 300 was really eating at me   and the oyster I had had two dents that I never mentioned cause I was trying to live with them. When I heard they had light pink I figured I would just do it since I had always wanted a light pink zip zip 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I don't know if you can see the dents on the bottom corners .. They were identical so I'm not sure what happened there


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you everyone else !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I was the same way .. You can always try to her as is ??? I love love the oyster color .. It's more neutral I think . But spending over 300 was really eating at me   and the oyster I had had two dents that I never mentioned cause I was trying to live with them. When I heard they had light pink I figured I would just do it since I had always wanted a light pink zip zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022511
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can see the dents on the bottom corners .. They were identical so I'm not sure what happened there




I have something similar or that on mine too and also my Pebbled one has one wrinkle. It bothered me for awhile until I saw another one that was the exact same. She's beautiful though.


----------



## all2joy

Vicmarie said:


> Light pink Saffiano Willa and yellow mini Chelsea came in today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021738



I am loving both of your Ladies!


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020188
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting, No flash
> View attachment 3020191
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020192



I just realize you have this Beauty! That elephant color is beautiful and I have been watching her!


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my new zip zip ! Love the color and shape. It does have a broken stitch on the pull tabs. Will it open completely or will it be safe to use.


----------



## dcooney4

It is on the pull tab? What should I do? Will this go undone if the stitching is broken? Should I buy glue for a brand new bag?


----------



## Suzwhat

dcooney4 said:


> It is on the pull tab? What should I do? Will this go undone if the stitching is broken? Should I buy glue for a brand new bag?




I think it depends on where you got it and how much you paid.  I would order another if you can swing it and return the one you like least.


----------



## dcooney4

Suzwhat said:


> I think it depends on where you got it and how much you paid.  I would order another if you can swing it and return the one you like least.



It is from Macys but my local one does not have it. They are also no longer on sale. I am concerned that the leather pull will completely come off if the stitching is broken since it is something you pull on every time you use it . Other then the pull the bag is fine.


----------



## Murphy47

I would get the bag registered and use as normal. Only ever had two problems with a Dooney (many years apart) and both were promptly replaced. 
Best of luck.


----------



## dcooney4

Murphy47 said:


> I would get the bag registered and use as normal. Only ever had two problems with a Dooney (many years apart) and both were promptly replaced.
> Best of luck.



It is not stitched funny it is a broken thread. Has this happened to you?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I would return it or as I agree with the comment above to order another (if you can) and exchange it as defective. I get a little nervous with broken or damaged threads. I just returned a Flo Chelsea in Elephant for this exact same reason. It was new and packed to a tee. The thread had started to cut through the handle and I knew it would be trouble very soon. I just returned it and got a better deal with an "as is" for way less. Hoping it's better.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> It is on the pull tab? What should I do? Will this go undone if the stitching is broken? Should I buy glue for a brand new bag?


 
I don't think this will get undone. I even doubt this will change in any way since you are pulling from it but you are pulling from the whole thing (pulling both sides at the same time). If you were only pulling from one side, it might come undone but the size difference is so small that you can't just pull from one so I doubt the pulling would do anything to it. I remember I have something like that but I don't remember what it is but it has stayed the same way.


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> I don't think this will get undone. I even doubt this will change in any way since you are pulling from it but you are pulling from the whole thing (pulling both sides at the same time). If you were only pulling from one side, it might come undone but the size difference is so small that you can't just pull from one so I doubt the pulling would do anything to it. I remember I have something like that but I don't remember what it is but it has stayed the same way.



Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I would return it or as I agree with the comment above to order another (if you can) and exchange it as defective. I get a little nervous with broken or damaged threads. I just returned a Flo Chelsea in Elephant for this exact same reason. It was new and packed to a tee. The thread had started to cut through the handle and I knew it would be trouble very soon. I just returned it and got a better deal with an "as is" for way less. Hoping it's better.



Thank you ! I am going to think about it over night. I was also freaked out that they shipped it in a plastic bag. I thought for sure it would be completely ruined from the look of the grease and dirt on the outside of the shipping bag. I had just really hoped to use it today. I will just break out my saffaino small lexington instead.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you ! I am going to think about it over night. *I was also freaked out that they shipped it in a plastic bag. I thought for sure it would be completely ruined from the look of the grease and dirt on the outside of the shipping bag.* I had just really hoped to use it today. I will just break out my saffaino small lexington instead.




I hate when they ship handbags in plastic bags! I have received a couple like that and had the same reaction. Luckily, they were in good condition!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I would return it or as I agree with the comment above to order another (if you can) and exchange it as defective. I get a little nervous with broken or damaged threads. I just returned a Flo Chelsea in Elephant for this exact same reason. It was new and packed to a tee. The thread had started to cut through the handle and I knew it would be trouble very soon. I just returned it and got a better deal with an "as is" for way less. Hoping it's better.



Interesting.  I was just browsing the as is, and there is a Chelsea in Elephant.  Probably yours!  Everyone beware!  When something is sent back as defective, wouldn't you think it would be sent back to the manufacturer?


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> I hate when they ship handbags in plastic bags! I have received a couple like that and had the same reaction. Luckily, they were in good condition!



We looked up online what store had more marine zip zip's and my wonderful DH drove me almost an hour and a half so I could get a fresh one . So happy now! The lady tried to give me the display one but it would not unzip. When I explained how far we came just for it , she double checked and found a fresh one in back. Hooray!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> We looked up online what store had more marine zip zip and my wonderful DH drove me almost an hour and a half do I could get a fresh one . So happy now! The lady tried to give me the display one but it would not unzip. When I explained how far we came just for it , she double checked and found a fresh one in back. Hooray!


 
I'm so glad you have a happy ending!  The Marine is just so pretty, and has definitely been added to my wish list. Congrats again!!


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm so glad you have a happy ending!  The Marine is just so pretty, and has definitely been added to my wish list. Congrats again!!



Thank you! I like the marine more then the new denim color for me.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> We looked up online what store had more marine zip zip's and my wonderful DH drove me almost an hour and a half so I could get a fresh one . So happy now! The lady tried to give me the display one but it would not unzip. When I explained how far we came just for it , she double checked and found a fresh one in back. Hooray!


 
So glad you were able to find one in better condition!


----------



## klynneann

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my new zip zip ! Love the color and shape. It does have a broken stitch on the pull tabs. Will it open completely or will it be safe to use.





dcooney4 said:


> We looked up online what store had more marine zip zip's and my wonderful DH drove me almost an hour and a half so I could get a fresh one . So happy now! The lady tried to give me the display one but it would not unzip. When I explained how far we came just for it , she double checked and found a fresh one in back. Hooray!



It's a gorgeous color!  Congrats and so glad you were able to find one that was perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elbgrl

Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !

First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!




Next is an adorable yellow nylon Crossbody from ILD , which is so cute, lovely leather details and the nylon is so substantial.  She holds a lot too.




Then I picked up a black small Lexington recently from Q when the easy pays were available.  Love the small Lexington, and she is so classy looking with the back and brown trim.


----------



## elbgrl

Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !
> 
> First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!
> 
> View attachment 3027321
> 
> 
> Next is an adorable yellow nylon Crossbody from ILD , which is so cute, lovely leather details and the nylon is so substantial.  She holds a lot too.
> 
> View attachment 3027322
> 
> 
> Then I picked up a black small Lexington recently from Q when the easy pays were available.  Love the small Lexington, and she is so classy looking with the back and brown trim.
> 
> View attachment 3027325


 
Love!!!  All of them are beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330


That is so beautiful! I have a Dillen Denim with trim and love it. Darker blue though.

Enjoy your bag! It is gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330


 
That's the closest outlet to me.  How is the Dooney store there?  I'm still trying to plan a road trip there so I can check Coach, MK, and Dooney at that outlet.  


Love your Denim Flo!  I have Ocean Blue and to me, my Ocean Blue looks a lot like your Denim.  I got mine from Q, and have suspected it's a Denim all along.  (I have a Denim Bristol and the colors are the same, which makes me think that even more). 


Congrats on your new beauty!!


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330



Great purchases! Love the flo!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> That is so beautiful! I have a Dillen Denim with trim and love it. Darker blue though.
> 
> Enjoy your bag! It is gorgeous!





dcooney4 said:


> Great purchases! Love the flo!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!!  All of them are beautiful!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's the closest outlet to me.  How is the Dooney store there?  I'm still trying to plan a road trip there so I can check Coach, MK, and Dooney at that outlet.
> 
> 
> Love your Denim Flo!  I have Ocean Blue and to me, my Ocean Blue looks a lot like your Denim.  I got mine from Q, and have suspected it's a Denim all along.  (I have a Denim Bristol and the colors are the same, which makes me think that even more).
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!!



Thanks everyone!  

NAC, I live close to Gulf Shores, so Destin is 1-1/2 to 2 hours away, depending on traffic.  MK and Coach are right next door to Dooney!  There is also a Kate Spade outlet there.  Store was super busy, and they had lots of bags, even newer ones like the Siena and Claremont woven.  No major sales yesterday that I could see, but my flo was 50% off which I was happy with.  50% seemed to be the highest discount, and the newer bags were 30%.  But lots of selection.  I left a lilac small lexington behind, which was sad, but I have several new bags in the past week, and still have two coming, so I had to be good.!  Lots of zip zips also, in many colors.  I think they were about $120.  But I think you have already cornered the market on these, lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> NAC, I live close to Gulf Shores, so Destin is 1-1/2 to 2 hours away, depending on traffic.  MK and Coach are right next door to Dooney!  There is also a Kate Spade outlet there.  Store was super busy, and they had lots of bags, even newer ones like the Siena and Claremont woven.  No major sales yesterday that I could see, but my flo was 50% off which I was happy with.  50% seemed to be the highest discount, and the newer bags were 30%.  But lots of selection.  I left a lilac small lexington behind, which was sad, but I have several new bags in the past week, and still have two coming, so I had to be good.!  Lots of zip zips also, in many colors.  I think they were about $120.  But I think you have already cornered the market on these, lol!


 
Thanks so much for the info!  Ha!  I still have a few colors in zip zips not in my collection.  That outlet is about 5 hours from me, so it would be a very long day trip, or an overnight/weekend trip for me.  I'm determined to get there in the next few months.  But I've been saying that since last Fall, lol. 


50% off on a Flo is awesome!  I'm hoping to find a Flo when I finally do make it there.


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> NAC, I live close to Gulf Shores, so Destin is 1-1/2 to 2 hours away, depending on traffic.  MK and Coach are right next door to Dooney!  There is also a Kate Spade outlet there.  Store was super busy, and they had lots of bags, even newer ones like the Siena and Claremont woven.  No major sales yesterday that I could see, but my flo was 50% off which I was happy with.  50% seemed to be the highest discount, and the newer bags were 30%.  But lots of selection.  I left a lilac small lexington behind, which was sad, but I have several new bags in the past week, and still have two coming, so I had to be good.!  Lots of zip zips also, in many colors.  I think they were about $120.  But I think you have already cornered the market on these, lol!



What kind of zip zip  Saffaino or pebbled?


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks so much for the info!  Ha!  I still have a few colors in zip zips not in my collection.  That outlet is about 5 hours from me, so it would be a very long day trip, or an overnight/weekend trip for me.  I'm determined to get there in the next few months.  But I've been saying that since last Fall, lol.
> 
> 
> 50% off on a Flo is awesome!  I'm hoping to find a Flo when I finally do make it there.




They had quite a few flos. Black, natural, chestnut, red, denim and a few bone.  

It's a nice day trip for me, and a beach visit, eve though our beaches are awesome here too.  The traffic was horrible though !


----------



## elbgrl

dcooney4 said:


> What kind of zip zip  Saffaino or pebbled?




Pebble leather.  I don't remember seeing a lot of saffiano.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color. 

Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol. 
View attachment 3027539


She was wrapped all pretty. 
View attachment 3027540


Without the plastic bag:
View attachment 3027541


Different lighting:
View attachment 3027542


Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol. 
View attachment 3027543


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543




To die for is an understatement!!! She's gorgeous and looks great on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> We looked up online what store had more marine zip zip's and my wonderful DH drove me almost an hour and a half so I could get a fresh one . So happy now! The lady tried to give me the display one but it would not unzip. When I explained how far we came just for it , she double checked and found a fresh one in back. Hooray!




I'm so happy you found your perfect marine zip zip! That was so sweet of your husband. [emoji4]. The marine is so gorgeous.m and rich looking. [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543




She's beautiful - love the color, congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !
> 
> First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!
> 
> View attachment 3027321
> 
> 
> Next is an adorable yellow nylon Crossbody from ILD , which is so cute, lovely leather details and the nylon is so substantial.  She holds a lot too.
> 
> View attachment 3027322
> 
> 
> Then I picked up a black small Lexington recently from Q when the easy pays were available.  Love the small Lexington, and she is so classy looking with the back and brown trim.
> 
> View attachment 3027325







elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330




Wow!! Gorgeous bags, all of them! I love the look of that Python. I just wish it felt better. It's so gorgeous in that peach color! That little nylon crossbody looks so happy! 

Well, and the Lexi and Flo are classic beauties. 

Nice reveals and I hope you and your BFF had a fun time. It just doesn't get better than that! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543




Wow! Sheer perfection! She looks great on you! They is one heck of a crate she ride in to get to your house! Love that elephant color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543


Very nice NAC! Hair length is becoming as well....from what I can see. I remember it shorter in earlier photos.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543




WOW, that's a big box!
Gorgeous!  Congrats!
And Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !
> 
> First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!
> 
> View attachment 3027321
> 
> 
> Next is an adorable yellow nylon Crossbody from ILD , which is so cute, lovely leather details and the nylon is so substantial.  She holds a lot too.
> 
> View attachment 3027322
> 
> 
> Then I picked up a black small Lexington recently from Q when the easy pays were available.  Love the small Lexington, and she is so classy looking with the back and brown trim.
> 
> View attachment 3027325


 


elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330




Love your goodies! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !
> 
> First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!
> 
> View attachment 3027321



You know, I have to agree, as much as I like the look. I tried them on at the outlet and did not like them at all. It was an easy call actually. I moved on quickly to other things thinking, well I saved some money there. For me, it looks great on a shelf, but not to use. Just did not like the feel and roughness. I could totally see it snagging some delicates, or getting shabby looking rather quickly. Too bad really.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*dcooney:*  Congrats on getting the color and the bag you wanted.  Enjoy.


*NAC*:  enjoy your new Willa.  She looks great on you.


*elb:*  what a haul.  You are on a handbag roll.  Too bad about the Python.  I want to see that one in person.   Enjoy all the others,  especially the new Flo satchel.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous bags, all of them! I love the look of that Python. I just wish it felt better. It's so gorgeous in that peach color! That little nylon crossbody looks so happy!
> 
> Well, and the Lexi and Flo are classic beauties.
> 
> Nice reveals and I hope you and your BFF had a fun time. It just doesn't get better than that! [emoji4]


Thanks TB, we had a great day!  My friend scored at Loft, so we went home happy.


MaryBel said:


> Love your goodies! Congrats!


Thanks MB!


YankeeDooney said:


> You know, I have to agree, as much as I like the look. I tried them on at the outlet and did not like them at all. It was an easy call actually. I moved on quickly to other things thinking, well I saved some money there. For me, it looks great on a shelf, but not to use. Just did not like the feel and roughness. I could totally see it snagging some delicates, or getting shabby looking rather quickly. Too bad really.


I hated to send her back, she was so lovely.


lavenderjunkie said:


> *dcooney:*  Congrats on getting the color and the bag you wanted.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> *NAC*:  enjoy your new Willa.  She looks great on you.
> 
> 
> *elb:*  what a haul.  You are on a handbag roll.  Too bad about the Python.  I want to see that one in person.   Enjoy all the others,  especially the new Flo satchel.



Thanks LJ. Yes, I've got to  s l o w  this roll down, lol.


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Saffiano Elephant Willa has arrived and she is TDF gorgeous!!  Now I want another color.
> 
> Holy Moley! Check out the size of this box!  Thank goodness she didn't take a beating with all the room in the box, lol.
> View attachment 3027539
> 
> 
> She was wrapped all pretty.
> View attachment 3027540
> 
> 
> Without the plastic bag:
> View attachment 3027541
> 
> 
> Different lighting:
> View attachment 3027542
> 
> 
> Mod shot. Of course I'm wearing dark brown today, lol.
> View attachment 3027543



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

And the justfab bag.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....




Love it... Twins!!! [emoji7]


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it... Twins!!! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> To die for is an understatement!!! She's gorgeous and looks great on you.


Thanks!! I so agree!  This color is so pretty!




elbgrl said:


> She's beautiful - love the color, congrats!


Thanks!  Me too!  I'm so in love with this bag. 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Sheer perfection! She looks great on you! They is one heck of a crate she ride in to get to your house! Love that elephant color!


Thanks!  Isn't this color just gorgeous!  My heart stopped when I saw the size of the box.  But luckily she was no worse for wear. Phew!



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice NAC! Hair length is becoming as well....from what I can see. I remember it shorter in earlier photos.


Thank you so much YD!  Yes, I've been letting my hair grow out for the last several months. 



MaryBel said:


> WOW, that's a big box!
> Gorgeous!  Congrats!
> And Twins!


Thanks GF!  I KNEW we'd be twins!  Ha!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *dcooney:*  Congrats on getting the color and the bag you wanted.  Enjoy.
> 
> *NAC*:  enjoy your new Willa.  She looks great on you.
> 
> *elb:*  what a haul.  You are on a handbag roll.  Too bad about the Python.  I want to see that one in person.   Enjoy all the others,  especially the new Flo satchel.


 
Thanks LJ! I am so in love with this bag.  Now I want another color, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dcooney4 said:


> Looks wonderful on you!


 
Thank you!  I love this color and I love Dooney's saffiano - it feels much different from the saffiano MK and Coach uses.  Dooney's is much smoother and softer to the touch.  I love it.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> And the justfab bag.....




Beautiful bags. congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Lots of reveals here, so hope everyone is patient, lol !
> 
> First up, as is Python drawstring in peach from Q.  She is boxed up for return.  Even though she is beautiful and perfect, the exterior is just too scratchy for me.  I almost feel like she would injure me if carried!
> 
> View attachment 3027321
> 
> 
> Next is an adorable yellow nylon Crossbody from ILD , which is so cute, lovely leather details and the nylon is so substantial.  She holds a lot too.
> 
> View attachment 3027322
> 
> 
> Then I picked up a black small Lexington recently from Q when the easy pays were available.  Love the small Lexington, and she is so classy looking with the back and brown trim.
> 
> View attachment 3027325






elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330



Hi Rosie!

I love your haul! I'm sorry you're not feeling the drawstring. (Or maybe you're feeling it too much! ) I felt it at Macys and I thought it was beautiful, but scratchy too.  At least you have your other beauties!

I went to Silver Sands when my DH and I stayed in a condo on Okaloosa Island a few years ago.  I had no idea it was there.  We were driving through Destin and when I saw Coach I screamed so loud for my DH to pull over he thought I was having a heart attack or something.   I was pleasantly surprised to see a Dooney store once we parked! We were there every day after that!

Congrats on your latest beauties!


----------



## RozEnix

Just a quickie, my Denim Buckley came!! Strange I wanted her in the pebbled Flo, but she came smooth. Still gorgeous. Pics later, hubby will be home in a few and dinner is ready.


----------



## RozEnix

OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)

.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz;*  Love your denim Flo.  Smooth is generally preferred by most collectors and yours is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .


Your Buckley is gorgeous! Looks great!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I love your haul! I'm sorry you're not feeling the drawstring. (Or maybe you're feeling it too much! ) I felt it at Macys and I thought it was beautiful, but scratchy too.  At least you have your other beauties!
> 
> I went to Silver Sands when my DH and I stayed in a condo on Okaloosa Island a few years ago.  I had no idea it was there.  We were driving through Destin and when I saw Coach I screamed so loud for my DH to pull over he thought I was having a heart attack or something.   I was pleasantly surprised to see a Dooney store once we parked! We were there every day after that!
> 
> Congrats on your latest beauties!



Thanks RN!  We had a blast.  I knew as soon as I walked in the store there was no way I was leaving without a bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .



So glad to see a picture of this color!  Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz;*  Love your denim Flo.  Smooth is generally preferred by most collectors and yours is beautiful.


I really don't care if they are pebbled or not, but my white is fantastic pebbled. Since  I did get sisters, better off fraternal and not identical twins.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So glad to see a picture of this color!  Very pretty! Congrats!


Thanks to all for the congrats. I was worried about the color since denim is hit or miss, but I am very pleased.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .


Yay Roz....very nice blue! Can't wait to hear your future review.


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .


Ohhhhhhh.....I just touched my screen...


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> And the justfab bag.....


Very pretty GG. The Justfab reminds me of the Dooney Wavy Leather Logo Lock Shopper. Nice color on both.


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....





gatorgirl07 said:


> And the justfab bag.....



Hi GG!

Congrats on both your beauties! Willa is beautiful in oyster! I'm going to have to check out justfab. Yours looks like the perfect Summer bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic.* I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> *
> .



 

Hi RE!

Buckley is beautiful in denim!  And I love the smooth leather!  

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RozEnix

Just checked her out, Buckley is in good shape, thank goodness. I didn't think I would like the drawstring, but since the Buckley is so versatile, I think I love her more than my Flo Satchel. Is that even possible?


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Just checked her out, Buckley is in good shape, thank goodness. I didn't think I would like the drawstring, but since the Buckley is so versatile, I think I love her more than my Flo Satchel. Is that even possible?


No way really? Okay now you have me thinking about the Buckley.....again. Geesh.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Just checked her out, Buckley is in good shape, thank goodness. I didn't think I would like the drawstring, but since the Buckley is so versatile, I think I love her more than my Flo Satchel. Is that even possible?




Wow, really?! I've been thinking about this bag in this exact same color. Now I am seriously considering it. Thanks!


----------



## jjmoon

elbgrl said:


> Best of all, BFF and I took a road trip yesterday to Silver Sands outlet in Destin, and a Flo in denim came home with me.  I am in love!  As soon as I walked in, I knew I wanted a flo, it's been so long.  Don't know why Dooney seems to be abandoning it, but IMO it can't be beat!
> 
> View attachment 3027328
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027330




I just bought one from EBay and received it today and I'm in love!!  I've never own a D&B before and when I saw Flo in this style I know I have to have her in my collection. 
I've been to D&B outlet before how much was this bag at he outlet?  I'm just curious......I'm trying to compare prices from eBay and outlet for my next purchase.


----------



## jjmoon

My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]


Your new Dooney and Bourke Flo Satchel is just beautiful! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MaryBel

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]




You chose an awesome bag as your first Dooney! She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]



She's a beautiful first Dooney! 

Congrats on such a great ebay find!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]




Very pretty! Is that Taupe? Or Chestnut?


----------



## klynneann

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]



She's gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## BlazenHsss

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]


Soooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I have two reveals.....one is the new Willa in oyster and the other is a bag from justfab.  I'm loving both.....







gatorgirl07 said:


> And the justfab bag.....




Two beautiful bags GG! Congrats! I saw the Willa Saffiano in light pink yesterday. I almost got it. It was so cute! Oyster is such a great color. 



RozEnix said:


> OK, here she is, still in some plastic. I have 2 more bags coming and I quit for at least a year. (Yea, right)
> 
> .




That is one gorgeous hunk of a bag! Congrats. All these Buckleys are making me want one too [emoji3]



jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]




Congrats on your first Dooney! She's gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little. 




I went with this one. 




Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]




Hi TB!

Now I want to go to Livermore!  I love both color choices!  I think lilac is beautiful for the summer, but I think you're going to love caramel longer.  I can see why you're drawn to caramel.  She looks good on your arm and in your passenger seat!

Congrats!

P.S.  I'm lovin' that red CBB bag in your first pic!   (That's Sawyer, right?)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]




Oh my TB... I was looking at this bag as well in the Carly collection and the Helena tote. I was looking at the Midnight Blue in the Olivia and Grey in the Helena Tote. I have them on hold to pick up tomorrow but I may change my mind. I really don't need anymore dang bags. [emoji15][emoji15] I only have 1 tote in my collection and it's my signature shiny it. I need to get a least one more. Though I love the Caramel, the Lilac looks so beautiful on you and is beautiful against the trim. You can't go with with either.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> Now I want to go to Livermore!  I love both color choices!  I think lilac is beautiful for the summer, but I think you're going to love caramel longer.  I can see why you're drawn to caramel.  She looks good on your arm and in your passenger seat!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> P.S.  I'm lovin' that red CBB bag in your first pic!   (That's Sawyer, right?)




Thanks RN! Yes that's what I was thinking, I would get way more use out of the caramel. I really wanted the desert but they didn't have it. FYI, Aurora has a red one. [emoji4]. Yes that's the Sawyer I believe in Saffiano. I believe the Saffiano collection is 40% off now. Have a great weekend. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my TB... I was looking at this bag as well in the Carly collection and the Helena tote. I was looking at the Midnight Blue in the Olivia and Grey in the Helena Tote. I have them on hold to pick up tomorrow but I may change my mind. I really don't need anymore dang bags. [emoji15][emoji15] I only have 1 tote in my collection and it's my signature shiny it. I need to get a least one more. Though I love the Caramel, the Lilac looks so beautiful on you and is beautiful against the trim. You can't go with with either.




Thanks Pcan! I was looking at the Carly's. They are so pretty and they had a gorgeous tan one. I love the trim on those.  They felt a little stiff to me though. I went with the pebbled leather. I think the Carly would make a great tote. Thanks for the I put. I feel like I need both colors now. (Help) I already said no more bags! Every time I turn around there is another one taunting me. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! Yes that's what I was thinking, I would get way more use out of the caramel. I really wanted the desert but they didn't have it. FYI, Aurora has a red one. [emoji4]. Yes that's the Sawyer I believe in Saffiano. I believe the Saffiano collection is 40% off now. Have a great weekend. [emoji4]



Thanks for the info on the sale!

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]




This bag looks great!  I love the color.  It definitely looks better here than on Dooney's pictures and on QVC.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]




I think you did a great choice TB! Congrats!
Both colors are pretty and both looked pretty good with your outfit but caramel looks so elegant and classic! I think you will get a lot of use of this color!and if you want to make it more summery, you can tie a scarf in a summery color to go with your outfit!


----------



## Neener1991

Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .


----------



## Neener1991

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]


Love it!  Great color.  I need Natural in my collection and this style.  You're such an enabler  !!!


----------



## Neener1991

jjmoon said:


> View attachment 3029829
> 
> My first D&B she smells so good and I'm in love [emoji7]


We're twins! Mine was my second purchase but first choice.  Congrats !!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the info on the sale!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a great weekend too!




You're welcome and thank you. [emoji4]



Suzwhat said:


> This bag looks great!  I love the color.  It definitely looks better here than on Dooney's pictures and on QVC.




Thanks [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> I think you did a great choice TB! Congrats!
> Both colors are pretty and both looked pretty good with your outfit but caramel looks so elegant and classic! I think you will get a lot of use of this color!and if you want to make it more summery, you can tie a scarf in a summery color to go with your outfit!




Thanks MaryBel and what a great suggestion!  A scarf would look beautiful on this bag [emoji4]




Neener1991 said:


> Love it!  Great color.  I need Natural in my collection and this style.  You're such an enabler  !!!




Thanks Neener! [emoji4]



Neener1991 said:


> Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .




I love your new smal Lexi! Navy is so beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]


Wow TB, I like both for different reasons, but I do think you made a good call. Caramel can really go all year.  Very nice.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Neener1991 said:


> Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .


Very nice Neener. I love the contrast of the red trim against the navy. I can certainly see why you chose this one. This is such an interesting pattern to me and I have been thinking about getting one. I also like this in brown too. Great pics btw.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]


Because you should have gotten both? Yea, I bad, but you still made a good choice.


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> Now I want to go to Livermore!  I love both color choices!  I think lilac is beautiful for the summer, but I think you're going to love caramel longer.  I can see why you're drawn to caramel.  She looks good on your arm and in your passenger seat!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> P.S.  I'm lovin' that red CBB bag in your first pic!   (That's Sawyer, right?)


That's a Sawyer, best CBB around


----------



## RozEnix

Neener1991 said:


> Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .


Looks great


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]


 
Both are cute, but I think you will get more use out of the caramel.  It's such a rich color.  I have it in a zip zip and pebbled domed satchel, and love them both. 

I love how well the caramel goes with your denim jacket.  Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Neener1991 said:


> Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .


 
That is so pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## LittleLucy

Twoboyz said:


> I had a day off yesterday so of course where did I find myself? Yup...the outlet. I got an Olivia in pebbled leather. I was trying to decide between the caramel and lilac. I love the simplistic look of this bag and how it drapes when the stuffing is out and my things are in it. It's not so barrel shaped and it collapses a little.
> 
> View attachment 3030727
> 
> 
> I went with this one.
> 
> View attachment 3030728
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I should have gotten the lilac because it's so pretty and this caramel color is the same shade as my natural Stanwich. (Sigh) why can't I ever just make a decision and be happy with it? [emoji53]



HI Twoboyz,   Looking good!  I love how the caramel color looks in this bag and with what you are wearing!  I think you made the right choice, but you are the one that has to be happy!   If you ever get a chance, do you mind posting a pic with it not stuffed?  I would love to see the drape you were mentioning!  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow TB, I like both for different reasons, but I do think you made a good call. Caramel can really go all year.  Very nice.




Thanks YD! I made the practical choice. However when I look at that lilac bag...my heart pounds! Lol! 



RozEnix said:


> Because you should have gotten both? Yea, I bad, but you still made a good choice.




You hit the nail on the head Roz! Lol! I need both! Thanks! [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both are cute, but I think you will get more use out of the caramel.  It's such a rich color.  I have it in a zip zip and pebbled domed satchel, and love them both.
> 
> I love how well the caramel goes with your denim jacket.  Very pretty.




Thanks NAC! I have always loved those two bags in caramel, so that's probably why I was drawn to this bag In caramel. There is just something so pretty about the tonal coloring. I still love looking at that lilac, but I think this one looks better on.  It's probably because it looks great with just about every outfit. 




LittleLucy said:


> HI Twoboyz,   Looking good!  I love how the caramel color looks in this bag and with what you are wearing!  I think you made the right choice, but you are the one that has to be happy!   If you ever get a chance, do you mind posting a pic with it not stuffed?  I would love to see the drape you were mentioning!  Have a great Sunday!




Thanks Lucy! I am happy with my choice, but I think I need both. Lol! The only thing I don't line is the strap doesn't have that removable piece in the strap so it's a good length for crossbody but really long for over the shoulder.  It doesn't lion bad crossbody, but it's just easier for me to sling it over my shoulder than to take the time to throw it over my head. Sure, I'd be happy to. I'll work on those pictures for you. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Neener1991 said:


> Little behind here but here's my navy Retro Small Lexington that arrived Monday.  Perfect size, color and style, it doesn't  bother me that there's no outer pockets or that the inner ones aren't lined (first for me).  It's so lovely .




It is beautiful!  I have the tmorro brown one and love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> HI Twoboyz,   Looking good!  I love how the caramel color looks in this bag and with what you are wearing!  I think you made the right choice, but you are the one that has to be happy!   If you ever get a chance, do you mind posting a pic with it not stuffed?  I would love to see the drape you were mentioning!  Have a great Sunday!




Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well. 






Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".



Crossbody


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510




Ahhh... One word, BEAUTIFUL! She's look great on you TB. I love that shape. Now I want one... Or two! Perfect throw around bag. Now I'm headed to the outlets. [emoji15][emoji15]. See what you've done? [emoji16]. Hopefully they have the colors I want. For Spring, I just want a lilac and I think I'm done with bright colors, then back to my neutrals. Can't believe how many white family bags I have now. I didn't mean for that to happen but those Oyster and Mushroom bags are so gorgeous.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji179]


PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... One word, BEAUTIFUL! She's look great on you TB. I love that shape. Now I want one... Or two! Perfect throw around bag. Now I'm headed to the outlets. [emoji15][emoji15]. See what you've done? [emoji16]. Hopefully they have the colors I want. For Spring, I just want a lilac and I think I'm done with bright colors, then back to my neutrals. Can't believe how many white family bags I have now. I didn't mean for that to happen but those Oyster and Mushroom bags are so gorgeous.




Me too!  You guys are killing me.  LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick. 
View attachment 3031613

View attachment 3031614


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510




That looks awesome on you!  Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614


So cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Looks good on you TB!  Thanks for the pics!

BTW, I was on youtube the other day and it recommended 4 of your videos! You're doing a great job!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614




Don't you love when stuff like that just happens? 

Congrats NAC!


----------



## Purseville

Small Dillen Satchel in white!


----------



## Purseville

Small Flo in Violet!


----------



## Purseville

Small Flo in Marine!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614







Purseville said:


> Small Dillen Satchel in white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031824







Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Violet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031836







Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Marine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031837




They are all beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614




It's beautiful bag. I have the same bag in T Moro Brown.


----------



## Purseville

Another Flo, the small baby pink.


----------



## Purseville

Ivy Green hobo with logo lock!


----------



## Purseville

Hobo Sophie in Violet !


----------



## Scooch

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614




Oh I love it when it "just" happens! Awesome find!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purseville said:


> Small Dillen Satchel in white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031824





Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Violet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031836





Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Marine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031837





Purseville said:


> Another Flo, the small baby pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031906





Purseville said:


> Ivy Green hobo with logo lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031911





Purseville said:


> Hobo Sophie in Violet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031914



Hi P!

  You have a beautiful collection of satchels!  And I love your logo lock and Sophie, and your violet Bristol (on another thread)!


----------



## Trudysmom

Purseville said:


> Another Flo, the small baby pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031906


Love your flo satchels. I have four and it is such a beautiful bag. You can also add them in the thread for them. I will bump it up in case you want to add them. 

Gorgeous colors you have!


----------



## Purseville

Trudysmom said:


> Love your flo satchels. I have four and it is such a beautiful bag. You can also add them in the thread for them. I will bump it up in case you want to add them.
> 
> Gorgeous colors you have!




Thanks so much, Trudysmom !
I'm new here. I didn't know about the thread for this. 
I'm going crazy about these Flo satchel. 
Thank you!


----------



## Purseville

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful collection of satchels!  And I love your logo lock and Sophie, and your violet Bristol (on another thread)!




Thanks so much, RuedeNesle!
A have just " a little bit purse addiction" Lol !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purseville said:


> Thanks so much, RuedeNesle!
> *A have just " a little bit purse addiction" *Lol !



  Well you're in the right "support" group!


----------



## Purseville

RuedeNesle said:


> Well you're in the right "support" group!




I know, right? 
I'm so glad to find this forum. 
Thanks so much for the warm welcome.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Soooo cute. Is this a small bag??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Purseville:*  welcome.  Love your collection of Dooney handbags.


----------



## Purseville

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Purseville:*  welcome.  Love your collection of Dooney handbags.




Thank you so much! 
I'm so glad finding this forum. 
Love your collection too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purseville said:


> Another Flo, the small baby pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031906







Purseville said:


> Ivy Green hobo with logo lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031911







Purseville said:


> Hobo Sophie in Violet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031914




You've got some beautiful bags!  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Purseville

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You've got some beautiful bags!  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing them with us.




Thank you ! Thanks for a very warm welcome.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... One word, BEAUTIFUL! She's look great on you TB. I love that shape. Now I want one... Or two! Perfect throw around bag. Now I'm headed to the outlets. [emoji15][emoji15]. See what you've done? [emoji16]. Hopefully they have the colors I want. For Spring, I just want a lilac and I think I'm done with bright colors, then back to my neutrals. Can't believe how many white family bags I have now. I didn't mean for that to happen but those Oyster and Mushroom bags are so gorgeous.




Lol!! Thank you! I hope you find the lilac. It's so pretty! You have gotten some great bags lately. [emoji4]. Can't wait to see what you come home with. 



Suzwhat said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  You guys are killing me.  LOL.




Thanks Suz!! [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That looks awesome on you!  Love it!




Thanks NAC! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Looks good on you TB!  Thanks for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was on youtube the other day and it recommended 4 of your videos! You're doing a great job!




Thanks RN! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Soooo cute. Is this a small bag??




Thanks C! I think it's pretty comparable to the small Flo satchel.  Here are the dimensions. Measures approximately 11-1/2"W x 8-1/4"H x 7"D with a 4-1/2" handle drop and a 23-1/2" to 27" strap drop; weighs approximately 1 lb, 9 oz

Here are the dimensions of the small Flo. 
Approximate measurements: Bag 13"W x 8"H x 5-3/4"D; Handles 4-1/2"; Strap drop 22-1/2" to 24-1/2"; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 8 oz


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614




Beautiful!! I love he colors. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> Small Dillen Satchel in white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031824







Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Violet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031836







Purseville said:


> Small Flo in Marine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031837







Purseville said:


> Another Flo, the small baby pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031906







Purseville said:


> Ivy Green hobo with logo lock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031911







Purseville said:


> Hobo Sophie in Violet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031914




Wow!!! Gorgeous bags! You've got quite the haul there. I love every single one of them. [emoji4]


----------



## Purseville

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous bags! You've got quite the haul there. I love every single one of them. [emoji4]




Thanks so much!
You inspired me! 
I love your bag collection. 
I watch your channel a lot. 
You are responsible for many of the bags in my collection. Lol!
Your channel is wonderful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Purseville said:


> Small Dillen Satchel in white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031824




Al your bags are sooooo beautiful. Lovely choices! You couldn't have chosen a better selection. Welcome to the Looney Bin. [emoji2]


----------



## Purseville

PcanTannedBty said:


> Al your bags are sooooo beautiful. Lovely choices! You couldn't have chosen a better selection. Welcome to the Looney Bin. [emoji2]




Thank you so much, Pcan!
I love your bag collection too. 
Love your videos. 
Thanks for a very warm welcome.


----------



## LittleLucy

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Thank you Twoboyz!!!!   I think this bag looks great on you!  I like how the leather has some "movement" when not stuffed.  Thanks again for posting pics, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> Thanks so much!
> You inspired me!
> I love your bag collection.
> I watch your channel a lot.
> You are responsible for many of the bags in my collection. Lol!
> Your channel is wonderful.




Thanks you so much! I really appreciate the very kind comments [emoji4]. You are inspiring me with your bags. I love the baby pink and violet. [emoji4] Thank you form watching. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> Thank you Twoboyz!!!!   I think this bag looks great on you!  I like how the leather has some "movement" when not stuffed.  Thanks again for posting pics, I really appreciate it!




You're very welcome [emoji4] Thank you so much for the compliments. [emoji4]


----------



## Purseville

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks you so much! I really appreciate the very kind comments [emoji4]. You are inspiring me with your bags. I love the baby pink and violet. [emoji4] Thank you form watching. [emoji4]




Thank you! 
I bought the hobo Sophie in violet and many other bags after I saw your video. Lol!!!
I love your videos. 
Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Purseville said:


> Thank you!
> I bought the hobo Sophie in violet and many other bags after I saw your video. Lol!!!
> I love your videos.
> Thank you!




[emoji4] Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Neener1991

I love your new smal Lexi! Navy is so beautiful![/QUOTE]

Thanks  !


----------



## Neener1991

RozEnix said:


> Looks great



Thanks  !!!


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This sort of just happened. Tjmaxx clearance. I'm such a sucker for these satchels. Houndstooth in Brick.
> View attachment 3031613
> 
> View attachment 3031614



Very handsome looking bag!


----------



## Neener1991

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is so pretty.  Congrats!



Thanks  !!!


----------



## Neener1991

Suzwhat said:


> It is beautiful!  I have the tmorro brown one and love it.



Thanks  !!!  The brown may have to go on my wish list  .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Love it, TB!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, TB!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Wowsza!  Beautiful lady with cute fingers and toes...and the purse is nice, too!


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Wowsza!  Beautiful lady with cute fingers and toes...and the purse is nice, too!




Thanks so much! You are very kind. [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Lucy, here are some photos. It will soften more with use, but hopefully these photos show how it collapses a little and doesn't look as big and round. Right now it's still a little stiff and the handles are stiff as well.
> 
> View attachment 3031507
> 
> View attachment 3031508
> 
> 
> Over the shoulder. I'm 5'5".
> View attachment 3031509
> 
> 
> Crossbody
> View attachment 3031510



Gorgeous! See what you mean about the strap, but it's a perfect length for crossbody. Looks great on you!


----------



## RozEnix

Here are my new girls and I am done for a while. 
Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.





The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color. 

Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.



Congrats RE!

These are great purchases! Especially if you're "done for a while".  

Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## Twoboyz

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous! See what you mean about the strap, but it's a perfect length for crossbody. Looks great on you!




Thank you [emoji4] I might eventually take it to a leather shop and have it shortened, but I don't like to do that in case I ever decide to sell the bag. We shall see.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.




What a little cutie that Sawyer is and I love that new color desert. It's such a pretty shade. Be still my heart on that Willa! Gorgeous! Since I already have the small Lexi in lavender I was looking at the lilac in the Willa at the outlet last weekend. Then I got distracted by the light pink saffiano Willa and I couldn't decide which one I loved more. Congrats on your new beauties. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.




Congrats on your 2 new beauties!
Sawyer is a cutie!
And OMG, Willa is gorgeous in Lavender! I'm glad you finally got it after so much trouble! Enjoy!


----------



## Purseville

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.




I love your bags!!!
That lavender wow! Just wonderful!
Love it a lot!


----------



## MaryBel

Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.


----------



## dcooney4

Everyone's new bags are so pretty!


----------



## Purseville

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.




Beautiful bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.


Pretty bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.


Very cute polka dots.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.




That's adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.



I see why you couldn't resist the color combo, it's so pretty! 

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Purseville said:


> Beautiful bag!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Very cute polka dots.




Thank you! I have her sister in blue with white polka dots, so I should have gotten a different color but I couldn't resist the pink/blue combo.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> What a little cutie that Sawyer is and I love that new color desert. It's such a pretty shade. Be still my heart on that Willa! Gorgeous! Since I already have the small Lexi in lavender I was looking at the lilac in the Willa at the outlet last weekend. Then I got distracted by the light pink saffiano Willa and I couldn't decide which one I loved more. Congrats on your new beauties. [emoji4]


grrrrr, I thought I was done until I saw your Olivia. Now I am craving Willa in Saffiano. I really have to cool it for a while, Chloe (the yellow lab) is going to the Vet tomorrow for consult on her upcoming surgery. We will be gimps together, this will be her other knee that will be done, a TPLO. Link if anyone is curious. 

http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/tplo.htm


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.


So cute! You really have a knack for finding the wild colors!


----------



## Purseville

Letter carrier in chevron black and white. I can't wait to carry this bag.


----------



## klynneann

RozEnix said:


> Here are my new girls and I am done for a while.
> Love the Pebble Sawyer in Desert, she is my new casual crossbody. Yea, she matches the chair. Got her from Dooney.com so I know she was good to go.
> 
> The Lavender Pebble Willa finally came. She was in the dustbag, that was in plastic, but no plastic around Willa. Thank goodness she is in perfect shape because there was no invoice included anywhere. Yea, I could have printed one out, but no paperwork what so ever with her. Now to keep track of my plastic to make sure I get my credit from my returns. She was worth the trouble, love the color.
> 
> Oopsie, ripping up the shipping box, I found the invoice. Looks like they forgot to use easy pay. Oh well.



Love these two!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> So cute! You really have a knack for finding the wild colors!


 
Thanks GF!
It's not that I find the wild colors, I find a lot of colors but mostly  I pick the wild ones


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purseville said:


> Letter carrier in chevron black and white. I can't wait to carry this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033284



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563


Wow PTB,

You must have had some serious cravings for these Florentine Chelsea's. Kinda like a sugar rush. Another beauty. Why stop? Kidding! But hey, when you like a certain style, nothing wrong with getting them in more colors and textures. I get it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow PTB,
> 
> You must have had some serious cravings for these Florentine Chelsea's. Kinda like a sugar rush. Another beauty. Why stop? Kidding! But hey, when you like a certain style, nothing wrong with getting them in more colors and textures. I get it.




Yup... I had an itch! It's gone now though. Lol. I'm done with the Chelsea's... NEEEXTTT!!!!! Lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup... I had an itch! It's gone now though. Lol. I'm done with the Chelsea's... NEEEXTTT!!!!! Lol


Do you really believe what you are saying?


----------



## Purseville

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563




I love it!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563




Oh so gorgeous...and perfect! I think you did a great job photographing her. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Do you really believe what you are saying?




Lol... Yes, I believe myself (this time). Lol


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563


Oh no! You're making me lust for a Chelsea.  Seriously, your bags are beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Oh no! You're making me lust for a Chelsea.  Seriously, your bags are beautiful!




Thank you girlfriend! They are simple clean bags and that's what I love about the Chelsea.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563




Hi PTB!

She's beautiful! And the Black/Black is the perfect color to complete your wonderful Chelsea collection!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

Purseville said:


> Letter carrier in chevron black and white. I can't wait to carry this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033284


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563


 
Chelsea in black is just stunning! 
WOW 
Congrats GF!


So how many Chelseas do you have?


----------



## Purseville

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563




Beautiful bag! Love it!


----------



## Purseville

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you ! 
Love your bags collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Chelsea in black is just stunning!
> WOW
> Congrats GF!
> 
> 
> So how many Chelseas do you have?




Thank you GF! It's so rich in the Flo Black. I only have 5... [emoji16][emoji16] Orange and Mint in Pebbled and Mushroom, Elephant and Black in Flo.


----------



## aerinha

Wish they would do a mini chelsea in florentine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Wish they would do a mini chelsea in florentine.




Hummmmm... Now that would be really nice!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another addition to my Chelsea Collection... Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black/Black. She arrived in perfect condition. I didn't realize Black was such a hard color to photograph. I think I've gotten my Chelsea fix now. [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 3034563



This is lovely!  Black florentine is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Forgot to post this one I got on the weekend at Marshalls. They had a bunch of Dooneys but mostly coated cotton satchels and totes at $119. There were only 2 leather ones (a pink double zipper pocket satchel and a patent lexigton in seafoam/yellow). The coated cotton were from last years (chevron, polka dot and a couple of cabbage rose). I got the polka dot because I could not resist the color combination.





Purseville said:


> Letter carrier in chevron black and white. I can't wait to carry this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033284



Two cute bags, ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

Two quick reveals &#128516;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!  




Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.  




Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Two cute bags, ladies!




Beautiful bags!!! Love the pink Lexington.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals &#55357;&#56836;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.


Yay for Lexington! Loving the pink. How about adding it to the clubhouse? Both lovely bags E.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals &#128516;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.



Hi Rosie!

I love your Juliette in red!  What a great ebay score!  And Miss Lexie is so pretty in pink! 

Congrats on both!  Can't wait to see your chestnut Flo!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals [emoji1].  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.




Beautiful, beautiful bags Rosie. I love my Juliette, but I think I really love it in red! Pink has become one of my favorite colors this season. Love them both! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## Purseville

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals [emoji1].  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.




Love the bags. 
Great collection. 
Looking forward to see your Flo Chestnut.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb*:  great new bags. I love the leather and color on the Juliette and the pink croco is so lovely too.   Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals &#128516;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.


 
Both bags are so pretty!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see your Chestnut Flo.  I love the Florentine bags in this color - so rich.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals &#128516;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.


 
Gorgeous bags Rosie!
Congrats!


----------



## westvillage

My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ok guys, I am not adventuresome on colors like some of you guys, but I am still excited to show you my new Dooney Serena drawstring in Taupe.  The interior I got Kelly Green:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

elbgrl said:


> Two quick reveals &#128516;.  First up is an EBay score, new with tags, Juliette hobo in red.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3035441
> 
> 
> Next was from Q, just cropped up in the regular bags, not as is, and one I have been wanting for a while.  Miss pink Croco small Lexington.  I am becoming a Lexington addict, lol.  Very happy with her.
> 
> View attachment 3035444
> 
> 
> Now I've got to back off, AFTER I receive my as is Flo in chestnut.[/QUOT
> 
> Ooh the pink croco Lexi is SO nice...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

westvillage said:


> My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.



Sigh.  We all remember our first, @westvillage!  Congrats on your first and many happy returns...&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.



She is STUNNING.  Such a classic.  Congrats.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags!!! Love the pink Lexington.





YankeeDooney said:


> Yay for Lexington! Loving the pink. How about adding it to the clubhouse? Both lovely bags E.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I love your Juliette in red!  What a great ebay score!  And Miss Lexie is so pretty in pink!
> 
> Congrats on both!  Can't wait to see your chestnut Flo!





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful, beautiful bags Rosie. I love my Juliette, but I think I really love it in red! Pink has become one of my favorite colors this season. Love them both! Congrats [emoji4]





Purseville said:


> Love the bags.
> Great collection.
> Looking forward to see your Flo Chestnut.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb*:  great new bags. I love the leather and color on the Juliette and the pink croco is so lovely too.   Enjoy wearing them.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags are so pretty!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see your Chestnut Flo.  I love the Florentine bags in this color - so rich.





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags Rosie!
> Congrats!


Thanks ladies!


westvillage said:


> My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.


Oh this is beautiful!  Congrats on your first Dooney!


eyeoftheleopard said:


> I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:



Lovely congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

westvillage said:


> My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.




What a great find!  She's gorgeous.  Congrats!




eyeoftheleopard said:


> I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:




Love the taupe!  And the hint of Kelly green is too cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

westvillage said:


> My find at TJMaxx ... the Dooney Mail Bag in Florentine leather. It's my first Dooney bag and I'm just so charmed by its rugged handsomeness.


 
What a gorgeous find! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:


 
Very classic color!
Love the color inside! It will make you happy every time you reach to get something out!
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok guys, I am not adventuresome on colors like some of you guys, but I am still excited to show you my new Dooney Serena drawstring in Taupe.  The interior I got Kelly Green:





eyeoftheleopard said:


> I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:



Hi EOTL!

Serena is beautiful! 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi EOTL!
> 
> Serena is beautiful!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you all kindly for the love.

The interior had a choice of fuchsia pink, but I liked the Kelly green...


----------



## Suzwhat

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok guys, I am not adventuresome on colors like some of you guys, but I am still excited to show you my new Dooney Serena drawstring in Taupe.  The interior I got Kelly Green:







eyeoftheleopard said:


> I guess ppl were complaint about it not having any pockets or the key leash so it came with the enclosed little lanyap:




Love. It. [emoji176]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*eyeoftheleopard*:  how do you like your new Serena handbag?  Do you like the leather, the interior, the size and function of the bag.   I think they are beautiful to look at,  but drawstring handbags don't work well for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Had to return my elephant tote because when I went to wear I noticed it was damaged. So I sent  it back and got two new beauty's instead.


----------



## dcooney4

Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!


----------



## Trudysmom

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!


Both bags are so pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!


Very nice choices DC4. 

Just curious how you decided between all black Saffiano and pebbled leather zip zip. I have been loving these all black zip zips lately.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!


 
Gorgeous!
Twins on the zip zip! And hopefully twins on the crossbody soon!


----------



## dcooney4

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice choices DC4.
> 
> Just curious how you decided between all black Saffiano and pebbled leather zip zip. I have been loving these all black zip zips lately.



I looked at both, but at the outlet the zip zip in the saffaino just grabbed me more this time. They did not have solid black in the pebble just black with the brown. Also the saffaino is a tiny bit lighter in weight.


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!
> Twins on the zip zip! And hopefully twins on the crossbody soon!



That's great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!



Hi DC!

Beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?   

Miss small flo satchel in chestnut 




Love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  beautiful Flo satchel.  Enjoy your latest treasure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc. * Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> *Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!



Hi Rosie!

It's a wonderful smell!

Congrats on getting an As Is beauty in perfect condition!  I'm so happy you love her!

Enjoy!


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!



Stunning!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

So rich looking, so glad it came in  great condition!!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Purseville

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!




Beautiful bags!


----------



## Purseville

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!




Beautiful bag. I have one just like it.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!


 
She's gorgeous Rosie!
I'm glad she came in good condition! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!




Beautiful... I'm glad she came in perfect condition. [emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!


I have the exact same bag. I love the Chestnut, and the leather smell on the Florentine bags just can't be beat. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## klynneann

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!



Love the black zip zip!



elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!



Love it when "as is" = perfect!  Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!



I find that blue field bag stunning.  I love blue!  I need one...are those Happy Bags?  Or just Crossbody?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> *eyeoftheleopard*:  how do you like your new Serena handbag?  Do you like the leather, the interior, the size and function of the bag.   I think they are beautiful to look at,  but drawstring handbags don't work well for me.



@lavenderjunkie, I love it.  I can see why some ladies are not going with this bag.  There are no pockets so if you like/need organization you will not like this bag.  I, on the other hand, travel light-I need both hands to move about the world.  Also, I live in a big city and keep vampire hours, thus making me a target for criminals. A woman with a purse is a target, like it or not.  I also wear gold, and here the criminals will rip the gold right off your neck.  I got my purse snatched leaving a Quick Trip late at night when I was a pup and I vowed that would never happen again.

Another complaint might be about the leather.  This is not soft leather you can crumple in your hand.  It is stiff, treated, protected, and easy to clean.  Personally, I like the stiff leather. It holds its shape instead of wilting into a pile.

The way the interior is done will excite most ladies.  You experience a big friendly pop of color when you open the bag.  

Point being, I carry a silver wallet in my pocket BUT I needed a purse to travel with.  So the drawstring will carry my iPad, meds, sunglasses, books, and magazines for traveling.  I will use the little pouch they included for my wallet.  The purse holds a LOT-they even have a BIGGER version!  See the helpful pic:


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I find that blue field bag stunning.  I love blue!  I need one...are those Happy Bags?  Or just Crossbody?



The strap has an option to make it into just a shoulder bag by removing part of the strap which is how I will probably be wearing it.


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @lavenderjunkie, I love it.  I can see why some ladies are not going with this bag.  There are no pockets so if you like/need organization you will not like this bag.  I, on the other hand, travel light-I need both hands to move about the world.  Also, I live in a big city and keep vampire hours, thus making me a target for criminals. A woman with a purse is a target, like it or not.  I also wear gold, and here the criminals will rip the gold right off your neck.  I got my purse snatched leaving a Quick Trip late at night when I was a pup and I vowed that would never happen again.
> 
> Another complaint might be about the leather.  This is not soft leather you can crumple in your hand.  It is stiff, treated, protected, and easy to clean.  Personally, I like the stiff leather. It holds its shape instead of wilting into a pile.
> 
> The way the interior is done will excite most ladies.  You experience a big friendly pop of color when you open the bag.
> 
> Point being, I carry a silver wallet in my pocket BUT I needed a purse to travel with.  So the drawstring will carry my iPad, meds, sunglasses, books, and magazines for traveling.  I will use the little pouch they included for my wallet.  The purse holds a LOT-they even have a BIGGER version!  See the helpful pic:



I love this bag. If the would have had this in the taupe it would have come home with me too. It is probably a good thing they did not have it as I have some money left in my wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!


Oh she is a beauty!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> I love this bag. If the would have had this in the taupe it would have come home with me too. It is probably a good thing they did not have it as I have some money left in my wallet.



Well, money left over for food is good...heh

I am sorry, your kitty cat is adorable.  Little BABY!


----------



## elbgrl

Thank you ladies for all the Flo-love


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*eyeoftheleopard:*  thanks for all the info on your Serena and enjoy carrying it.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!



@dcooney you have elected not to receive private messages.  Pity:
http://www.qvc.com/As-Is-Dooney-&-Bourke-Siena-Serena-Drawstring-Bag.product.A272680.html?sc=A272680-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-68-_-A272680&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a272680.001?$uslarge$


Where did you get your blue field bag and may I ask what you paid for it?  I need one in just that color!


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> @dcooney you have elected not to receive private messages.  Pity:
> http://www.qvc.com/As-Is-Dooney-&-Bourke-Siena-Serena-Drawstring-Bag.product.A272680.html?sc=A272680-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-68-_-A272680&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/80/a272680.001?$uslarge$
> 
> 
> Where did you get your blue field bag and may I ask what you paid for it?  I need one in just that color!



Woodbury Commons Dooney outlet for 119.00


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> Woodbury Commons Dooney outlet for 119.00



I die.  We don't have an outlet in Houston.  Looks like I might have to pay full price!


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I die.  We don't have an outlet in Houston.  Looks like I might have to pay full price!


Call the outlet, if they don't have it they can tell you which outlet might.
Remember, $7.50 to ship and no return. You can only get credit unless it is final sale.


----------



## RozEnix

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!


Yea for a new 'as is'


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!




She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Purseville

elbgrl said:


> Received this beauty today in perfect condition, "as is" , still with the plastic wrappings and all tags, etc.  Is there anything better than the smell of a florentine?
> 
> Miss small flo satchel in chestnut
> 
> View attachment 3039506
> 
> 
> Love!




Beautiful bag! Twins.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Call the outlet, if they don't have it they can tell you which outlet might.
> Remember, $7.50 to ship and no return. You can only get credit unless it is final sale.



@yankee thank you!  I sure will.


----------



## Live It Up

My new Clayton in ocean.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  beautiful ocean blue clayton.   Enjoy.


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  beautiful ocean blue clayton.   Enjoy.


Thanks! I can't wait to debut her.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My new Clayton in ocean.


A lovely bag and color. I have two Ocean blue bags. That color is wonderful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> My new Clayton in ocean.




Hi LIU!

Clayton is beautiful in blue! 

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My new Clayton in ocean.




Gorgeous! Congrats. Enjoy her. [emoji4]


----------



## FenderGirl

Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang. 
Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!


----------



## MrsKC

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



Great bag!! Light weight is so nice and I bet that she looks great with jeans.


----------



## FenderGirl

MrsKC said:


> Great bag!! Light weight is so nice and I bet that she looks great with jeans.


Thank you! I CANNOT wait until fall/winter to wear with cute sweaters and boots! (I'm in central Florida so we don't really have much cold weather to speak of - my apologies to the northerners) I have a few pairs that are the same color as that Sierra leather trim.  Its going to be so fab! Eeek!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



I like this shape but scared it might be too small for me


----------



## FenderGirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like this shape but scared it might be too small for me


It's actually quite roomy. I can fit very easily my full size iPad with case, full size wallet, water bottle, tissues, random papers, coin purse, small notepad,large makeup bag and it's not too heavy or too crowded to look through. The only caveat is that the opening is slightly tight. I have a Coach Haley barrel style bag and the opening is much easier to use because it opens the full length of the bag unlike the Olivia. [emoji106]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> It's actually quite roomy. I can fit very easily my full size iPad with case, full size wallet, water bottle, tissues, random papers, coin purse, small notepad,large makeup bag and it's not too heavy or too crowded to look through. The only caveat is that the opening is slightly tight. I have a Coach Haley barrel style bag and the opening is much easier to use because it opens the full length of the bag unlike the Olivia. [emoji106]



Wowza. Thats alot


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> A lovely bag and color. I have two Ocean blue bags. That color is wonderful!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LIU!
> 
> Clayton is beautiful in blue!
> 
> Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats. Enjoy her. [emoji4]



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Live It Up

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662


Very nice! I wish there were an outlet close to me. Or maybe not...I might go overboard!


----------



## Purseville

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662




I have the same bag. I posted mine a few days ago. I love it.


----------



## FenderGirl

Purseville said:


> I have the same bag. I posted mine a few days ago. I love it.


Oh sweet!  It's really nice and I like that the logo print isn't obnoxious.


----------



## Purseville

FenderGirl said:


> Oh sweet!  It's really nice and I like that the logo print isn't obnoxious.




I agree. I have it in red too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



Hi FG!

I'm loving all the blue bags I'm seeing!  Yours looks good with the tan handles and trim.  And like you said the DB's are small and look nice on the bag.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



How much at outlet???


----------



## FenderGirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi FG!
> 
> I'm loving all the blue bags I'm seeing!  Yours looks good with the tan handles and trim.  And like you said the DB's are small and look nice on the bag.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


Hi Ruede! 

Thank you!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> How much at outlet???


I believe it was 145 or so after taxes...I was on vacation and my boyfriend got it for me [emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FenderGirl said:


> Hi Ruede!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I believe it was 145 or so after taxes...I was on vacation and my boyfriend got it for me [emoji2]



Thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662




So pretty! I want this bag I'm Tmoro brown. I just bought my first Olivia in pebbles leather two weeks ago. I love it. Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## FenderGirl

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I want this bag I'm Tmoro brown. I just bought my first Olivia in pebbles leather two weeks ago. I love it. Congrats! [emoji4]


Thanks Twoboyz! I just saw your reveal -gorgeous! I love your vids too! &#9786;


----------



## onyyxgirl

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662


So pretty.  I have a tote bag in this color and print.  It is surprisingly spacious.  Looks similar to a speedy.


----------



## Twoboyz

FenderGirl said:


> Thanks Twoboyz! I just saw your reveal -gorgeous! I love your vids too! [emoji5]




Thanks FenderGirl! Thanks for watching


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662




Beautiful!!! Such a gorgeous blue. Enjoy.


----------



## FenderGirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!!! Such a gorgeous blue. Enjoy.


Thanks Pcan! Oh and the feet sound lovely when I place it on a counter top! [emoji162]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FenderGirl said:


> Thanks Pcan! Oh and the feet sound lovely when I place it on a counter top! [emoji162]




Lol... I know right! What an amazing sound.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My new Clayton in ocean.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



Very pretty!  Congrats!  I love blue bags!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi FG!
> 
> I'm loving all the blue bags I'm seeing!  Yours looks good with the tan handles and trim.  And like you said the DB's are small and look nice on the bag.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


 
Muahahahaha! I told you the blue side is fun! 
My work is done here!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Muahahahaha! I told you the blue side is fun!
> My work is done here!



 When I was writing my reply to FG I started laughing because I thought of you as soon as I wrote the first sentence! Your work is done!  I surrender to the Blue Side!


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> When I was writing my reply to FG I started laughing because I thought of you as soon as I wrote the first sentence! Your work is done!  I surrender to the Blue Side!


I surrendered too. I have a Navy and a Dusty Blue. Now I have a Colbalt, Aqua, Denim and the Ocean I just ordered from Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> I surrendered too. I have a Navy and a Dusty Blue. Now I have a Colbalt, Aqua, Denim and the Ocean I just ordered from Dooney.



Mornin' RE!

You are true blue!   But it's such a pretty color on handbags how can we not surrender to it? (MaryBel stop laughing! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've always been on the blue side.  I can't resist another blue handbag... marine, navy, cobalt, royal, denim, ocean, sky, Aegean.  I love them all.  I've convinced myself that blue bags are hard to find,  so I should scoop them up when ever I see them.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've always been on the blue side.  I can't resist another blue handbag... marine, navy, cobalt, royal, denim, ocean, sky, Aegean.  I love them all.*  I've convinced myself that blue bags are hard to find,  so I should scoop them up when ever I see them*.




That's a nice idea!
I go by 'blue bags make me happy, so more blue bags means me happier'


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And another country heard from (Texas):

Are y'all KIDDING me?  I LOVE BLUE!  It is my favorite color.  There are so many beautiful shades of blue.  

The field bags are on sale for $150/no sales tax/free shipping (that is how I roll) so I purchased a blue one and I am eager to share with y'all. &#55357;&#56412;&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56412;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> I've always been on the blue side.  I can't resist another blue handbag... marine, navy, cobalt, royal, denim, ocean, sky, Aegean.  I love them all.  I've convinced myself that blue bags are hard to find,  so I should scoop them up when ever I see them.



Exactly that.  Don't forget the fab French blue!


----------



## dcooney4

Live It Up said:


> My new Clayton in ocean.



I adore this color. Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

FenderGirl said:


> Got this Olivia beauty from the outlets! Love the spaciousness and the tailored look of the overall design . It's quite sturdy and well made. I doubled up the long strap as I don't usually carry crossbody and it is too long to just let it hang.
> Love it! **Sorry, not sure why it's posting twice!
> View attachment 3044669
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044662



My favorite shape. Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## pipithehippie

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelinas in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!



Bag twin I love our new bags!!! Woo hoooo!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The box the purse came in was promptly put to good use-look close or you will miss him:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Kicking it old school!  A fantastic 1986 AWL satchel, just got in the mail:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Kicking it old school!  A fantastic 1986 AWL satchel, just got in the mail:




Nice!! Looks to be in great condition. Congrats girlfriend! [emoji7]


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!



These are stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Kicking it old school!  A fantastic 1986 AWL satchel, just got in the mail:



I love these.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice!! Looks to be in great condition. Congrats girlfriend! [emoji7]



Thank you kindly, ladies!  Did you spot the kitty in the box? Lol


----------



## RozEnix

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' RE!
> 
> You are true blue!   But it's such a pretty color on handbags how can we not surrender to it? (MaryBel stop laughing! )


Maybe we should paintball her in blue.


----------



## RozEnix

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!


Beautiful bags. 
And I see where you are from. Qapla' !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sparkle:*  you and your twin have stunning new handbags.   Love that color.  Hope you both enjoy them.  Did you order them together?


----------



## klynneann

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!



Just LOVE these!


----------



## elbgrl

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!



Wow - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!





pipithehippie said:


> Bag twin I love our new bags!!! Woo hoooo!!



Hi S & P!

Your bags are beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The box the purse came in was promptly put to good use-look close or you will miss him:



I see him! How cute!



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Kicking it old school!  A fantastic 1986 AWL satchel, just got in the mail:



I'm loving your AWL satchel!  She looks great!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!







pipithehippie said:


> Bag twin I love our new bags!!! Woo hoooo!!




Stunning twin bags! Did I just watch your video on YouTube? Great job! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The box the purse came in was promptly put to good use-look close or you will miss him:




So cute!!  Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Kicking it old school!  A fantastic 1986 AWL satchel, just got in the mail:




Beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## all2joy

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!






Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> 
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Twoboyz!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

all2joy said:


> yes lady evelina is more gorgeous in person i have the royal blue and tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those beauties i want all other colors!!!!


 
beautiful


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!



Hi A2J!

 Evelina is stunning! I love the two colors you have!  After seeing the twins', and your Evelinas I spent way too much time on dooney.com swooning over her!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  just beautiful.  I might have to have the blue one!!!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!


Both bags are lovely and the colors are so pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!




Love them! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Maybe we should paintball her in blue.




Who me? Ok, as long as it is in blue is good!


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!





Gorgeous!


----------



## all2joy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> beautiful





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A2J!
> 
> Evelina is stunning! I love the two colors you have!  After seeing the twins', and your Evelinas I spent way too much time on dooney.com swooning over her!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  just beautiful.  I might have to have the blue one!!!!!!!





Trudysmom said:


> Both bags are lovely and the colors are so pretty.






MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank You Ladies!!!
I find the matte finish in the alto leather makes the color pops! 
I waiting to compare the natural, and black Evelina color to the original alto leather.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  just beautiful.  I might have to have the blue one!!!!!!!



Thanks!

Lady Evelina in Royal Blue gets one attention!


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Who me? Ok, as long as it is in blue is good!


Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.


----------



## RozEnix

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!


Speechless. 
W
O
W


----------



## RozEnix

Someone posted earlier that ILD had the Saffiano Zip Zip in Cranberry. So I am a sucker and got that too. Delivery was delayed a few since it was shipped from the left coast and there was weather issues along the way. How dare those tornados. This is my first Zip, and may not be my last. 
One question, the outer plastic bag had a green dot on it. Someone mentioned that before, but I forgot what that means. She is in excellent shape, just wondering about the dot.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.


Your mini satchel is great. Love the color and of course, love the style!


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  just beautiful.  I might have to have the blue one!!!!!!!





Sparkletastic said:


> My "twin" in real life (PipitheHippie) and I are now Bag Twins. We each just got ourselves a new Alto Evelina in Tangerine. They are even more gorgeous in person!



I forgot to mention, I am using a white pillowcase for my Evelina in Tangerine. I was afraid that that blue would rub on her. I purchase mine from ILD, and she did not come package as my Royal Blue. The dust cover was very exact in fitting. I am being safe. I would hate to take her out and find blue stains on her like my Viviana in white! It's a small spot that not noticeable.


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.




So glad you posted this pic !! I was wondering how the mini marine looked like ! So gorgeous !!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  I use white pillow cases or pillow protectors (laundered) on all my light colored handbags.  If I can find pillow cases in colors that match the handbag,  I use those too.  Blue dust bags are only for blue handbags or other dark colors.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz:*  green dot is just an inventory control tag.  It has no other meaning.  I've bought bags in the Dooney retail boutique that had a green dot on the tag,  and the bags were perfect.   And I've seen bags with defects that had no green dots.  There are a lot of conspiracy theories around,  but no facts.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Someone posted earlier that ILD had the Saffiano Zip Zip in Cranberry. So I am a sucker and got that too. Delivery was delayed a few since it was shipped from the left coast and there was weather issues along the way. How dare those tornados. This is my first Zip, and may not be my last.
> One question, the outer plastic bag had a green dot on it. Someone mentioned that before, but I forgot what that means. She is in excellent shape, just wondering about the dot.


Saw the Cranberry Saffiano this weekend. More gorgeous in person. I think that is my favorite Saffiano color in addition to Black. Very pretty Roz.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.


I really need to get a marine bag. I love this color. Still contemplating Small Flo Satch or Clayton. Of course it all depends on what's available. Love this one Roz.


----------



## YankeeDooney

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!


I think WOW sums this up quite nicely.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.


 


She's gorgeous! Congrats!
I have her bigger sisters (the small and the medium) but in navy.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Someone posted earlier that ILD had the Saffiano Zip Zip in Cranberry. So I am a sucker and got that too. Delivery was delayed a few since it was shipped from the left coast and there was weather issues along the way. How dare those tornados. This is my first Zip, and may not be my last.
> One question, the outer plastic bag had a green dot on it. Someone mentioned that before, but I forgot what that means. She is in excellent shape, just wondering about the dot.




She's gorgeous! Congrats! She's on my list!
I can see how it won't be your last. My first one was the same bag but in marine, and then black and then gray and then the striped one. I wanted to stop but I couldn't resist the turquoise and I know other colors might join soon!


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> I really need to get a marine bag. I love this color. Still contemplating Small Flo Satch or Clayton. Of course it all depends on what's available. Love this one Roz.


FYI, the mini marine is still available on ILD.


----------



## immigratty

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.



The leather looks so perfect, I just want to RUB IT!! yummmyyyyyy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OK Ladies, LL is out for delivery - fingers still crossed


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  I use white pillow cases or pillow protectors (laundered) on all my light colored handbags.  If I can find pillow cases in colors that match the handbag,  I use those too.  Blue dust bags are only for blue handbags or other dark colors.



So the Dooney dust bag is to be usEd with only the darker bags?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK Ladies, LL is out for delivery - fingers still crossed




Yes!!! I'm excited. When you get off, go straight home. Don't stop for gas or groceries or anything. Go straight to the house. Lol.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> Here they are. I am just going zip zip crazy!



Hope you are happy.  I HAD to get the blue field bag.  I Love Dooney had it on sale on Amazon so I threw the towel in.  I will post soon when I receive it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! I'm excited. When you get off, go straight home. Don't stop for gas or groceries or anything. Go straight to the house. Lol.


 
Pookie has her stuff sent to work  you know how a REAL Pookie does it LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So the Dooney dust bag is to be usEd with only the darker bags?


I use the bags for all of my ladies and have had no problems. I do have Florentines in bone, dusty blue and the white Buckley with no issues if you are concerned about the lighter colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

all2joy said:


> Yes Lady Evelina is more gorgeous in person I have the Royal Blue and Tangerine!!!!
> After receiving those Beauties I want all other colors!!!!


 
Wow.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.


 I love this bag!  Congrats! The marine looks so rich! Eventually I will get a mini as well.  I'm just worried it would be too small. 



RozEnix said:


> Someone posted earlier that ILD had the Saffiano Zip Zip in Cranberry. So I am a sucker and got that too. Delivery was delayed a few since it was shipped from the left coast and there was weather issues along the way. How dare those tornados. This is my first Zip, and may not be my last.
> One question, the outer plastic bag had a green dot on it. Someone mentioned that before, but I forgot what that means. She is in excellent shape, just wondering about the dot.


 I love this color on the saffiano.  Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

I just had a pink patent bag ruined by just lying next to another bag in a blue dooney storage bag, so be careful.


----------



## BlazenHsss

With all their light colors, I wish Dooney dust bags were softer and white too. 
I need to invest in pillow cases to put them in before I place in the dust bag...
So sorry about your bag Elbgrl, what did it do to it?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> I just had a pink patent bag ruined by just lying next to another bag in a blue dooney storage bag, so be careful.


 


BlazenHsss said:


> With all their light colors, I wish Dooney dust bags were softer and white too.
> I need to invest in pillow cases to put them in before I place in the dust bag...
> So sorry about your bag Elbgrl, what did it do to it?


 
I usually set the blue Dooney dust bags aside and use Coach or MK dust bags.  Too worried about color transfer from the blue bags.  Glad to see I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hope you are happy.  I HAD to get the blue field bag.  I Love Dooney had it on sale on Amazon so I threw the towel in.  I will post soon when I receive it.



I love my field bag. I just wore it again yesterday. Congrats on yours!


----------



## elbgrl

BlazenHsss said:


> With all their light colors, I wish Dooney dust bags were softer and white too.
> I need to invest in pillow cases to put them in before I place in the dust bag...
> So sorry about your bag Elbgrl, what did it do to it?



Another bag that was in the blue dust bag was lying on top of it, and the marks from the hardware, etc. on that bag transferred blue streaks onto the patent bag.  Never again!  I tried everything to remove them, (even nail polish remover, lol) but the bag is a loss.


----------



## BlazenHsss

elbgrl said:


> Another bag that was in the blue dust bag was lying on top of it, and the marks from the hardware, etc. on that bag transferred blue streaks onto the patent bag.  Never again!  I tried everything to remove them, (even nail polish remover, lol) but the bag is a loss.


Oh nooooooooo!  How awful!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Yea you.  And here is my new blue, posted just for you. I was nosing around on Amazon and saw the Mini Flo in Marine. Scooped her up, and realized I Love Dooney has a store on Amazon. Got her for $100 off, and is she cute!!! I wasn't sure about the mini flo, but she is a keeper. I am in love.




Such a cutie! Absolute Marine perfection. Congrats. [emoji4]




RozEnix said:


> Someone posted earlier that ILD had the Saffiano Zip Zip in Cranberry. So I am a sucker and got that too. Delivery was delayed a few since it was shipped from the left coast and there was weather issues along the way. How dare those tornados. This is my first Zip, and may not be my last.
> One question, the outer plastic bag had a green dot on it. Someone mentioned that before, but I forgot what that means. She is in excellent shape, just wondering about the dot.




I love this color in any leather! She's gorgeous! [emoji7]



elbgrl said:


> I just had a pink patent bag ruined by just lying next to another bag in a blue dooney storage bag, so be careful.




This is horrible. [emoji53]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please. 
View attachment 3049773


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!
I saw it at my Marshalls too! If I didn't have the tote, I would have gotten it too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> I saw it at my Marshalls too! If I didn't have the tote, I would have gotten it too!




Thanks! They also had the tote for the same price, but I like the satchel better, so she came home with me.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773




So pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773


Very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too. 

The box was in good shape:
View attachment 3049978


Looking good on the inside:
View attachment 3049980


Wrapped pretty:
View attachment 3049982


Ta Dah!!
View attachment 3049985

View attachment 3049986


Mod shot:
View attachment 3049987


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987


Oh, don't you love it? Your photos are great and the color is beautiful! I love my Buckley bags! So well made and unique.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987




She's so pretty! Congrats GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pookie has her stuff sent to work  you know how a REAL Pookie does it LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL




LMBO!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats GF!




Thanks GF!  I love how she looks but the real test will be when I load her up. But I think she's a keeper.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Oh, don't you love it? Your photos are great and the color is beautiful! I love my Buckley bags! So well made and unique.




Thanks TM! How easy do you find getting in and out of her?


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TM! How easy do you find getting in and out of her?


It is easy. Plenty of room. Fun to use the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987




Beautiful!! She's so fun and looks great! Absolute perfection. Congrats. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987


Beautiful NAC. I will be anxiously waiting to hear your reviews after you break it in.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So the Dooney dust bag is to be usEd with only the darker bags?


 
*EotL:*  that's the way I do it.   I don't want to take any chances of a dark dust bag transferring color onto a lighter colored handbag.  If your bags are separated nicely,  it may be less of a concern,  but mine are crowed and it's not worth the chance.   I paid a lot for these handbags so the cost of a pillow case is a minor addition.  I've seen white pillow protectors in the Christmas Tree Shop for $1 each.


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987


Wow I love love the Buckley in Denim!!
Against you, it seems to be a sizable bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  the Buckley is the only drawstring that works for me,  because I can hold it in my hands.  All the other drawstrings are shoulder bags,  and slip off my shoulders because the bases are wide.  Love you denim Buckley.   I have a deep Ivy green Buckley and I'll probably get another color one of these days.


----------



## Trudysmom

I use it  as a satchel also.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773


Cute is right


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987


Yea!!! Congrats, she is soooooooooooooo pretty. You can put a ton of stuff in her too, especially when you open the drawstring and leave it open like a tote. Nice thing about the Buckley, IMHO she is not as heavy as the Flo Satchel.


----------



## BlazenHsss

*Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*







* She was a QVC as-is purchase, so she looked sad and unstuffed.*
* There is significant pebbling and texture contrast to one of the side panels.*






* And a few surface scratches and scuffs around the hardware and fold.*
* Some of the small ones have already been rubbed out*


----------



## BlazenHsss

*Also.....nabbed this red large Dillen Satchel*






*With a custom charm!*


----------



## lovethatduck

Fantastic nabs!!


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> *Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * She was a QVC as-is purchase, so she looked sad and unstuffed.*
> * There is significant pebbling and texture contrast to one of the side panels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And a few surface scratches and scuffs around the hardware and fold.*
> * Some of the small ones have already been rubbed out*


 


BlazenHsss said:


> *Also.....nabbed this red large Dillen Satchel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a custom charm!*


 
Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Incoming:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And the Chevron pop:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773



I think this print is the Cabbage Rose print!  Congrats!  What a steal...

Re:  Dust Bags

I guess I will double wrap-a pillowcase then the dust bag.  Dooney could not have made a cheaper dustbag...wonder if you get a better duster when you buy one of their higher end purses?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> *EotL:*  that's the way I do it.   I don't want to take any chances of a dark dust bag transferring color onto a lighter colored handbag.  If your bags are separated nicely,  it may be less of a concern,  but mine are crowed and it's not worth the chance.   I paid a lot for these handbags so the cost of a pillow case is a minor addition.  I've seen white pillow protectors in the Christmas Tree Shop for $1 each.



Lol, yes, we all should be able to spring for pillowcases after spending lots of pennies on our purses!  What do you think about this gal?  I have provided a link.  Check out the pics for her dust covers:

http://vintagedooney.com/pages/EssentialDustCovers.htm


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> *Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * She was a QVC as-is purchase, so she looked sad and unstuffed.*
> * There is significant pebbling and texture contrast to one of the side panels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And a few surface scratches and scuffs around the hardware and fold.*
> * Some of the small ones have already been rubbed out*


Nice on both bags


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Incoming:


Very nice. I have one in Aqua. A perfect lightweight crossbody


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Lol, yes, we all should be able to spring for pillowcases after spending lots of pennies on our purses!  What do you think about this gal?  I have provided a link.  Check out the pics for her dust covers:
> 
> http://vintagedooney.com/pages/EssentialDustCovers.htm


Now those.....are some nice dust covers!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Congratulations on the gray "as is" satchel, I'm still expecting the "as is" ivy and crimson, maybe today!!  Especially love the red dillen, with those darker straps, makes a real statement! I'd love one in red but it would have to be the small...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!


 


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.


 
Thanks!  This color and pattern caught my eye the first time I saw it, but I never went for it.  So when I saw her at Marshalls I was helpless.  Navy, pink flowers, satchel - I was doomed.  LOL. 



Trudysmom said:


> It is easy. Plenty of room. Fun to use the bag.


Oh good!  I've always liked the look of this bag, but hesitated because of the drawstring. 



Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!! She's so fun and looks great! Absolute perfection. Congrats. [emoji4]


Thanks!  There is some variation in the pebbling of the leather, but any of that is on the back side and doesn't really bother me.  I really like the contrast of the denim and dark brown of the handles.  



YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful NAC. I will be anxiously waiting to hear your reviews after you break it in.


Thanks!  Me too!  It will be intereting to see how much she softens with time and use.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> Wow I love love the Buckley in Denim!!
> Against you, it seems to be a sizable bag!


Thanks!!  I thought she was pretty big too.  And I'm not small by any means, lol.  But I've been leaning toward medium and large bags lately.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  the Buckley is the only drawstring that works for me,  because I can hold it in my hands.  All the other drawstrings are shoulder bags,  and slip off my shoulders because the bases are wide.  Love you denim Buckley.   I have a deep Ivy green Buckley and I'll probably get another color one of these days.


I like the different options for carrying her.  I seem to mostly carry satchels, so that's likely how I would carry Miss Buckley.  If all goes well and I like to carry her, I think chestnut or black would be gorgeous.  I love MiaBorsa's picture of her two in those colors.  So rich....



Trudysmom said:


> I use it  as a satchel also.


I think that would be my preference as well.  I've really turned in to a satchel girl lately. 



RozEnix said:


> Cute is right


Thanks!!



RozEnix said:


> Yea!!! Congrats, she is soooooooooooooo pretty. You can put a ton of stuff in her too, especially when you open the drawstring and leave it open like a tote. Nice thing about the Buckley, IMHO she is not as heavy as the Flo Satchel.


Good idea about leaving her open like a tote.  I'll have to remember that!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773


 
I think the Floral bags are so gorgeous..  love it!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Denim Buckley is here!  I didn't realize she was so big, lol. This is my first drawstring bag, so we'll see how I do with it. I really like the denim with the darker trim too.
> 
> The box was in good shape:
> View attachment 3049978
> 
> 
> Looking good on the inside:
> View attachment 3049980
> 
> 
> Wrapped pretty:
> View attachment 3049982
> 
> 
> Ta Dah!!
> View attachment 3049985
> 
> View attachment 3049986
> 
> 
> Mod shot:
> View attachment 3049987


 
The  Buckley  is a phenomenal bag!!  And so stunning in Denim..  excellent choice NAC!


----------



## TaterTots

BlazenHsss said:


> *Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * She was a QVC as-is purchase, so she looked sad and unstuffed.*
> * There is significant pebbling and texture contrast to one of the side panels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And a few surface scratches and scuffs around the hardware and fold.*
> * Some of the small ones have already been rubbed out*


 


BlazenHsss said:


> *Also.....nabbed this red large Dillen Satchel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a custom charm!*


 
Just perfect!!  Both bags are amazing!  Doesn't the leather on both of these just make you swoon!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Both purchased today at two different Goodwills, both were 3.99 each since they were on the floor. I wish I had enough on me to also purchase the red Coach bag (#4157) but I had to choose. Sighs. First is a Zip Top (Clutch) and the other is a D&B drawstring!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> *Also.....nabbed this red large Dillen Satchel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a custom charm!*


Your new bags are so nice and the charm is so pretty. I have so many charms. I just made one from Brighton charms.


----------



## FenderGirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got this cutie at Marshals for $129. Yes, please.
> View attachment 3049773


Oh my!! How gorgeous. I love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## RozEnix

The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Just love the blues. Beautiful ocean.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.




Yay! Congrats!  And twins!


----------



## RozEnix

UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.




Ohhhhh, me likey!!!! This just went on my wish list.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhhh, me likey!!!! This just went on my wish list.


I thought so too, but I am returning her. Nothing wrong with the bag, oyster is just blah in pebble leather. It looks like a sickly gray and nothing like I saw her on Q. Maybe if you order her, you will get my as is.  All I did was take a bit of the plastic off. 
BUT, as a replacement I ordered the Flo Satchel in Sunflower. She finally came back in stock.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> I thought so too, but I am returning her. Nothing wrong with the bag, oyster is just blah in pebble leather. It looks like a sickly gray and nothing like I saw her on Q. Maybe if you order her, you will get my as is.  All I did was take a bit of the plastic off.
> BUT, as a replacement I ordered the Flo Satchel in Sunflower. She finally came back in stock.




I have the pebbled zip zip in oyster so I was thinking the domed satchel would be similar. Hmmmm... I may look at the saffiano instead.

Congrats on getting the sunflower Flo!


----------



## immigratty

RozEnix said:


> UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.



beautiful bags!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.


Ohhhhhh, I love the blue, but eager to see the Sunflower when it arrives!
Excellent purchases!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Congratulations on the gray "as is" satchel, I'm still expecting the "as is" ivy and crimson, maybe today!!  Especially love the red dillen, with those darker straps, makes a real statement! I'd love one in red but it would have to be the small...


The Dillen was an eBay purchase. It needed a conditioning when it got here, but otherwise it's in great shape for the ridiculously low price I got her for.
Apple brand is wonnnnnnnderful conditioner. I purchased it thanks to all of you ladies!
Check out the before and after of this one corner...


----------



## BlazenHsss

TaterTots said:


> Just perfect!!  Both bags are amazing!  Doesn't the leather on both of these just make you swoon!!


I'm obsessed with Dooney Satchels right now!
I absolutely love seeing everyone's pics of them


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I saw that red Dillon on EBay and was seriously thinking about buying her  but the small satchel is a better fit for me,  congratulations, it's gorgeous!!  It was on my watch list for some time, glad to know she's got a good home!!  

I bought some Apple conditioner too thanks to the comments from you ladies here  but I haven't used it yet.  

So, did you use it on the Dillen body of the bag as well as the darker straps, the piping looks fresh and new again!!  I bought a small black Dillen satchel from EBay with the darker straps and the leather on the body of the bag looks like it "might" be a little dry in spots on the back.  The bag was new so the straps are in perfect condition but just wondering about using it on the body. 

Have you tried it on Florentine leather?

I too am obsessed with satchels at the moment, seems like we both joined this forum at about the same time and are both smitten with satchels


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.


So pretty. I just posted my Ocean Blue I wore this evening. It is a great color!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.


That is lovely. I have it in periwinkle/purple. It is a great bag!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> I saw that red Dillon on EBay and was seriously thinking about buying her  but the small satchel is a better fit for me,  congratulations, it's gorgeous!!  It was on my watch list for some time, glad to know she's got a good home!!
> 
> I bought some Apple conditioner too thanks to the comments from you ladies here  but I haven't used it yet.
> 
> So, did you use it on the Dillen body of the bag as well as the darker straps, the piping looks fresh and new again!!  I bought a small black Dillen satchel from EBay with the darker straps and the leather on the body of the bag looks like it "might" be a little dry in spots on the back.  The bag was new so the straps are in perfect condition but just wondering about using it on the body.
> 
> Have you tried it on Florentine leather?
> 
> I too am obsessed with satchels at the moment, seems like we both joined this forum at about the same time and are both smitten with satchels


Well.  I started to use the Apple brand cleaner on it, as there was a stain on the bottom of the bag. But....I was getting red color transfer onto the cleaning cloth. So I just worked it on the strain, and the leather bits, forgoing the rest of the bag. Be careful with Apple cleaner. It's harsh. 

Then I took an old white sock and liberally applied conditioner. Twice. Then buffed it after with another clean white sock. Went ahead and sprayed it with Apple Guard to since I went through all that effort.

The result was fantastic, especially along the corner piping where it looked worn and dry. 
It looks like a nearly new bag now!

I just purchased my first Florentine, so I hadn't used conditioner on it. Yet. I might. Don't know...
They tell you not to, but I've run across a handful of Flo owners that swear by conditioning and spraying their Flo's.  
Here's one!  http://youtu.be/jYN8FX3fRwg


----------



## gm2amm

Trudysmom said:


> That is lovely. I have it in periwinkle/purple. It is a great bag!


She's gorgeous! Such a pretty color... enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> *Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*







BlazenHsss said:


> *With a custom charm!*




Really nice! Congrats



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Incoming:




So cute! Love the colors! 



tristaeliseh said:


> Both purchased today at two different Goodwills, both were 3.99 each since they were on the floor. I wish I had enough on me to also purchase the red Coach bag (#4157) but I had to choose. Sighs. First is a Zip Top (Clutch) and the other is a D&B drawstring!





Great finds!



RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.




Oh I love her! I'm wondering if I should look for this one instead of my new GILI bag I just got. The quality of the leather is so much better. 



RozEnix said:


> UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.




This bag in desert is on my wish list. I must get it, but waiting for as is.  I'm sorry this one didn't work out for you.


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Well.  I started to use the Apple brand cleaner on it, as there was a stain on the bottom of the bag. But....I was getting red color transfer onto the cleaning cloth. So I just worked it on the strain, and the leather bits, forgoing the rest of the bag. Be careful with Apple cleaner. It's harsh.
> 
> Then I took an old white sock and liberally applied conditioner. Twice. Then buffed it after with another clean white sock. Went ahead and sprayed it with Apple Guard to since I went through all that effort.
> 
> The result was fantastic, especially along the corner piping where it looked worn and dry.
> It looks like a nearly new bag now!
> 
> I just purchased my first Florentine, so I hadn't used conditioner on it. Yet. I might. Don't know...
> They tell you not to, but I've run across a handful of Flo owners that swear by conditioning and spraying their Flo's.
> Here's one!  http://youtu.be/jYN8FX3fRwg




My heart jumped when I saw you posted my video !   
I just conditioned my chestnut and my crimson again tonight ! They look fantastic ! I used to have a gray flo satchel and I used to condition that one as well ! This stuff is awesome !


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> My heart jumped when I saw you posted my video !
> I just conditioned my chestnut and my crimson again tonight ! They look fantastic ! I used to have a gray flo satchel and I used to condition that one as well ! This stuff is awesome !


Hah!   Is that YOU? 
You're the video that showed me conditioning a Flo wouldn't run it!
Thank you so much for showing that!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> My heart jumped when I saw you posted my video !
> I just conditioned my chestnut and my crimson again tonight ! They look fantastic ! I used to have a gray flo satchel and I used to condition that one as well ! This stuff is awesome !




Vic... Lol, you are too cute!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

*Such as excellent video!! *  Thanks so much for showing, you've taken all the fear out for trying this.  Do you find it helps mask scratches or is messaging them out still the best way to remove them?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> *Such as excellent video!! *  Thanks so much for showing, you've taken all the fear out for trying this.  Do you find it helps mask scratches or is messaging them out still the best way to remove them?




In MY experience (I love this conditioner too) , it helps blend them in even without tons of buffing. I've intentionally scratched my Toledo bag to see how well it will work and the scratch blended right in. I live by this conditioner, not only to help blend scratches but it makes the bag look beautiful without any waxes, etc.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have the pebbled zip zip in oyster so I was thinking the domed satchel would be similar. Hmmmm... I may look at the saffiano instead.
> 
> Congrats on getting the sunflower Flo!


Maybe it is just me about the grayish color. I have seen oyster in other leathers and those I like. I suppose I was looking for that chameleon color but I just don't see it in the pebbled.  I prefer Florentine leather anyway, and I probably wouldn't have seen the Sunflower, so maybe it was a good thing she goes back.


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> My heart jumped when I saw you posted my video !
> I just conditioned my chestnut and my crimson again tonight ! They look fantastic ! I used to have a gray flo satchel and I used to condition that one as well ! This stuff is awesome !


Great video! You are chasing any skeptics away (me!) on conditioning Flos.
I just checked out your comparison video, I laughed when your mini committed suicide.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> *Here she is!!  My first Flo satchel in Grey!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * She was a QVC as-is purchase, so she looked sad and unstuffed.*
> * There is significant pebbling and texture contrast to one of the side panels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * And a few surface scratches and scuffs around the hardware and fold.*
> * Some of the small ones have already been rubbed out*


 


BlazenHsss said:


> *Also.....nabbed this red large Dillen Satchel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a custom charm!*


 Congrats on your new beauties!  The red Dillen is gorgeous!!  Love the charm too.  The Gray Flo is very pretty (I have this leather in the Bristol and love it)  Have you tried yet to condition the leather?  Would that help with some of the marks? (Personally, the variations in the leather doesn't bother me - I look at it as the nature of leather. But I'm not looking at the bag IRL, though)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Incoming:





eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the Chevron pop:


What a cutie!  Love the blue and the chevron on the inside is perfect! Congrats!



eyeoftheleopard said:


> *I think this print is the Cabbage Rose print!  Congrats!  What a steal...*
> Re:  Dust Bags
> I guess I will double wrap-a pillowcase then the dust bag.  Dooney could not have made a cheaper dustbag...wonder if you get a better duster when you buy one of their higher end purses?


Thanks! Yes, that's it - the Cabbage Rose print.  I'm happy to find this in the navy - my favorite - and at a Marshalls price.  I'm a happy girl.



TaterTots said:


> I think the Floral bags are so gorgeous..  love it!


Thanks!  I agree - just something about the navy and pink floral with the contrasting dark trim.  I love it. 



TaterTots said:


> The  Buckley  is a phenomenal bag!!  And so stunning in Denim..  excellent choice NAC!


Thanks! I couldn't resist the denim once I saw it.  They had me at blue, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tristaeliseh said:


> Both purchased today at two different Goodwills, both were 3.99 each since they were on the floor. I wish I had enough on me to also purchase the red Coach bag (#4157) but I had to choose. Sighs. First is a Zip Top (Clutch) and the other is a D&B drawstring!


Awesome scores!  Congrats!



FenderGirl said:


> Oh my!! How gorgeous. I love this bag! Congrats!


Thanks!  I've had my eye on this bag for awhile, but never went for it. So glad I waited and found her for less than FP.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Maybe it is just me about the grayish color. I have seen oyster in other leathers and those I like. I suppose I was looking for that chameleon color but I just don't see it in the pebbled.  I prefer Florentine leather anyway, and I probably wouldn't have seen the Sunflower, so maybe it was a good thing she goes back.


 
I think it all works out the way it does for a reason.  You were supposed to see the Sunflower Flo.  Sounds like this is the perfect bag for you.  Can't wait to see your reveal pictures.


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!  The red Dillen is gorgeous!!  Love the charm too.  The Gray Flo is very pretty (I have this leather in the Bristol and love it)  Have you tried yet to condition the leather?  Would that help with some of the marks? (Personally, the variations in the leather doesn't bother me - I look at it as the nature of leather. But I'm not looking at the bag IRL, though)


Not yet.... perhaps I'll take before and after pics...?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> In MY experience (I love this conditioner too) , it helps blend them in even without tons of buffing. I've intentionally scratched my Toledo bag to see how well it will work and the scratch blended right in. I live by this conditioner, not only to help blend scratches but it makes the bag look beautiful without any waxes, etc.




Me too! I love Apple. It's so easy to use and it just makes the bags look so rich.


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> Great video! You are chasing any skeptics away (me!) on conditioning Flos.
> I just checked out your comparison video, I laughed when your mini committed suicide.




Haha thanks ! I really recommend ! The only colors I haven't used it on her are the Violet and the bone colors but because those don't feel like they need it quite yet .


----------



## Vicmarie

hydrangeagirl said:


> *Such as excellent video!! *  Thanks so much for showing, you've taken all the fear out for trying this.  Do you find it helps mask scratches or is messaging them out still the best way to remove them?




Yup I agree with Ptb! I always massage the scratches out when I'm on the go but if they don't go away I hit it with some conditioner and they go away ! Thankfully I haven't gotten any deep Scratches though !


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> The Ocean has arrived!!! I didn't do a thorough inspection yet, but so far so good.





RozEnix said:


> UPS must want to deliver before the holidays, got my Oyster Pebbled Domed Satchel. Still in some plastic that I didn't remove yet.  I got to get me some colors now.




Hi RE!

I love your two new beauties! Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Two lovely new bags!!!


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Two lovely new bags!!!


Thanks ladies. I am returning the Oyster, the color just doesn't do it for me in the pebbled leather. But I will be posting pics of the Sunflower Flo when she comes. I am pretty sure that one will be a keeper.


----------



## RozEnix

OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??




A beautiful ray of Sunshine. [emoji258] it looks like it was meant to be. Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz*:  for what we pay for our handbags,  we deserve to be excited.   Love your new Sunflower yellow satchel.  It's a beautiful color.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> A beautiful ray of Sunshine. [emoji258] it looks like it was meant to be. Congrats [emoji4]





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz*:  for what we pay for our handbags,  we deserve to be excited.   Love your new Sunflower yellow satchel.  It's a beautiful color.



Thanks, I'll probably take her out this weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??



Oh, yeah! She's a keeper! Very pretty!

Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??


Wow, seems like I just read that you ordered her! Lovely! She is a great bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??




Wow! That was fast!  She's a beauty, congrats!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??


Ooooohhhh!!!   What a gorgeous pop of colour!
Aren't you glad the oyster went back now?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... Just found out one of my 3 outlets closed! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Stopped my 1 today and headed to the other tomorrow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  so sad.  But at least you have 2 others.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??



A www...congrats and enjoy, Roz!  Me thinks she wants to go to dinner tonight...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Can anyone get behind a tomato red Happy Bag?  Second hand true enough, but I am not complaining:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And the back:



Glad for a fix cause no mail until Monday...


----------



## kina.strickland

My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just found out one of my 3 outlets closed! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Stopped my 1 today and headed to the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3053701




Really?  The closest outlet to me is about four hours! [emoji31]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Really?  The closest outlet to me is about four hours! [emoji31]





[emoji20][emoji20].. I have/had 3 in within a 40 mile radius of me. It's sometimes a curse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

kina.strickland said:


> My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053723




So beautiful and rich looking! Those are comfortable to wear, I've tried them on. Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A www...congrats and enjoy, Roz!  Me thinks she wants to go to dinner tonight...




Cute as a button girlfriend!


----------



## kina.strickland

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful and rich looking! Those are comfortable to wear, I've tried them on. Enjoy!




Thank You Love Dooney & Bourke will always be my 1st [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

kina.strickland said:


> My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053723




Great bag Kina! I used to have it on the taupe color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Can anyone get behind a tomato red Happy Bag?  Second hand true enough, but I am not complaining:




Beautiful! Love that red. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just found out one of my 3 outlets closed! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Stopped my 1 today and headed to the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3053701




Oh no....no good. [emoji17] so what did you get? [emoji4]


----------



## kina.strickland

PcanTannedBty said:


> So beautiful and rich looking! Those are comfortable to wear, I've tried them on. Enjoy!




Thank You loving the new smell of this Hobo style bag! Dooney & Bourke will always be my 1st [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobetta

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??



Beautiful!!! Love that bag and color. Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

WOW!!  That yellow satchel is just gorgeous!!!   'That wasn't an "as is" was it, it looks just perfect!


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad for a fix cause no mail until Monday...


That is a really pretty bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

kina.strickland said:


> My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053723


That is a lovely bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just found out one of my 3 outlets closed! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Stopped my 1 today and headed to the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3053701


What's in that bag woman?


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??


I am not a yellow bag kinda girl, but this one is so appealing with the hints of red, green, and brown mixed with yellow. It is such a happy bag Roz.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim. 

I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...

My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now. 

I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> OMG, she came. OMG how cute. OMG she is a keeper. Think I am excited much??




Oh my..... She's soooo pretty! Love that color. A very nice pop! So glad your happy with her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. I think they look cute carried on the shoulder and Crossbody. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789


Great choices GF! The Olivia's are such cute bags. I love both colors. I actually bought the Zip Zip Satchel in Midnight Blue. I'll have an interesting experience with that for a later post. Midnight/Sierra is a great color combo. I agree with your reasoning on the Sierra trim.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Great choices GF! The Olivia's are such cute bags. I love both colors. I actually bought the Zip Zip Satchel in Midnight Blue. I'll have an interesting experience with that for a later post. Midnight/Sierra is a great color combo. I agree with your reasoning on the Sierra trim.




Thanks GF!!! I saw those beautiful Zip Zips.... Gosh, I wish they would call me louder. I try them on EVERYTIME I go to the outlet but something about them doesn't look right on me. Sighing! They had a really pretty Spearmint one with Sierra... Gorgeous. Can't wait to hear about your "experience".


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!!! I saw those beautiful Zip Zips.... Gosh, I wish they would call me louder. I try them on EVERYTIME I go to the outlet but something about them doesn't look right on me. Sighing! They had a really pretty Spearmint one with Sierra... Gorgeous. Can't wait to hear about your "experience".


I know what you mean. I had a similar hesitancy however, I caved and bought a lavender zip at Macy's which I may return now that I have midnight.  It can be understated elegance or casual. Did you see the Willa in Midnight? That was a gorgeous bag....I was on the fence but Zippy spoke louder to me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I know what you mean. I had a similar hesitancy however, I caved and bought a lavender zip at Macy's which I may return now that I have midnight.  It can be understated elegance or casual. Did you see the Willa in Midnight? That was a gorgeous bag....I was on the fence but Zippy spoke louder to me.




Ooooh YES!!! I saw the midnight Willa... be-uti-ful..... 

It's crazy cause I walked around with it for about 30 mins and toggled between it and the Olivia. I already have 2 Willas and one in the Classic Satchel (TMoro Brown) but it's smaller than the Olivia. So I thought the Olivia would add more variety in my collection plus I don't really care for the new way the piece is on the newer Willa's. I like the teardrop leather piece better. One of mine has it but the other doesn't. I'm 100% satisfied with the Olivia's.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh YES!!! I saw the midnight Willa... be-uti-ful.....
> 
> It's crazy cause I walked around with it for about 30 mins and toggled between it and the Olivia. I already have 2 Willas and one in the Classic Satchel (TMoro Brown) but it's smaller than the Olivia. So I thought the Olivia would add more variety in my collection plus I don't really care for the new way the piece is on the newer Willa's. I like the teardrop leather piece better. One of mine has it but the other doesn't. I'm 100% satisfied with the Olivia's.


You are too funny. I do that too. I also go from mirror to mirror to see if I like how they feel while still looking for other bags. I totally agree about the handle but for some reason it did not bother me on the midnight bag. Not sure why. However, I did not like how the strap attached to that bag....I like having the shoulder option. Seemed odd for a bag that size.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789




You got two!! So pretty. [emoji4] anxious to see what tomorrow brings. I was thinking of going tomorrow but I have no business buying another bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You got two!! So pretty. [emoji4] anxious to see what tomorrow brings. I was thinking of going tomorrow but I have no business buying another bag!




Yes, I did get two! [emoji15]. Thanks TB! I really really love them. Like you mentioned in your video, I love how they look unstuffed. I've already put my stuff in the Blue one for tomorrow. I really need to stay out of the outlets too and stores. I really don't see much more I want right now. I'm pretty satisfied with my collection. I can honestly say that... Soooo... I may not even go tomorrow but If I do, I'm sure I won't have any bags. [emoji2] I wanted accessories but for the cost, the little Dooneynista on my shoulder says "$40????!!!!, you can put that towards a bag ".


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> What's in that bag woman?



Lmao


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Did it ever occur to any of you that we are all basically addicts enabling each other?

I am in recovery, and I am just saying... &#128539;


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did it ever occur to any of you that we are all basically addicts enabling each other?
> 
> I am in recovery, and I am just saying... &#128539;


Oh yeah....did it ever is putting it mildly. We'll just keep wheeling each other around to retail therapy.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh yeah....did it ever is putting it mildly. We'll just keep wheeling each other around to retail therapy.




Getting a purse in the mail is the fix.  Then you gotta wait for the next fix.  Just like a drug addict!

Who here can tell me they don't get a rush receiving/opening up their new goodie? &#127822;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did it ever occur to any of you that we are all basically addicts enabling each other?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in recovery, and I am just saying... [emoji14]




Lol... Yes!!!! 

This bag thing is a beast!!!! But I can say... I think I'm done for awhile. After getting my Olivia's yesterday, I can honestly say that I'm satisfied with my collection (for now). [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789



Love them both!


----------



## dcooney4

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Can anyone get behind a tomato red Happy Bag?  Second hand true enough, but I am not complaining:



It really is a happy bag.


----------



## dcooney4

kina.strickland said:


> My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053723



Very pretty!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

dcooney4 said:


> It really is a happy bag.



Hey gal, $35 and I am  HAPPY!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes!!!!
> 
> This bag thing is a beast!!!! But I can say... I think I'm done for awhile. After getting my Olivia's yesterday, I can honestly say that I'm satisfied with my collection (for now). [emoji16][emoji16]



Oh hell nah!  You know you are thinking about the cutie you peeped just yesterday at the outlet...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh hell nah!  You know you are thinking about the cutie you peeped just yesterday at the outlet...




Lol... I'm not even going back to the outlet today to continually torture myself. She was a cutie though!!! Stop enabling... Well me at least!!!! Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'm not even going back to the outlet today to continually torture myself. She was a cutie though!!! Stop enabling... Well me at least!!!! Lol




Ptb ! I'm so envious !! I've been desperately searching for an Olivia at a good price and none of the outlets I wrote to have written me back ! One of them I called and they said they would call me back and never did ! Do you happen to know if they are shippable ??


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'm not even going back to the outlet today to continually torture myself. She was a cutie though!!! Stop enabling... Well me at least!!!! Lol




Oh and I think they are absolutely soo cute ! Congrats girl !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Ptb ! I'm so envious !! I've been desperately searching for an Olivia at a good price and none of the outlets I wrote to have written me back ! One of them I called and they said they would call me back and never did ! Do you happen to know if they are shippable ??




Hey girl... Thank you! I am loving these girls. The only colors that are shippable are The non traditional colors (Fern, Yellow, Tangerine, ect). Bone, Midnight Blue, Red, Bone, Black, Caramel, etc are not shippable. [emoji35].


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Oh and I think they are absolutely soo cute ! Congrats girl !!




Thanks V!!! I love these girls... I've learned to never say never!!! I said I'd never purchase any bags where the straps attach to the handles or like the Zip Zip and look... I have 2 Willa's that attach that way. I said I'd never purchase a Logo Lock with that stand up strap and look... I have 3. Same with Olivia... Said I'd never buy because of the stand up handles and look, I have 2. Lesson learned for me. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789


 
Those are beauties!  Congrats! I love how you celebrate, PTB!  And I love hearing about the thoughts behind choices, because I do the same thing.  Nice to know I'm not alone in that, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Can anyone get behind a tomato red Happy Bag?  Second hand true enough, but I am not complaining:


 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> And the back:
> 
> Glad for a fix cause no mail until Monday...


 
Gorgeous!! Definitely a happy bag!



kina.strickland said:


> My new hobo style Dooney[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053723


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pca snTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789



Happy 4th of July PTB!

I love your new satchels! 

Have fun shopping today!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just found out one of my 3 outlets closed! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. Stopped my 1 today and headed to the other tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3053701


You bought a paper bag?


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> WOW!!  That yellow satchel is just gorgeous!!!   'That wasn't an "as is" was it, it looks just perfect!


Nope, brandy new.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> You got two!! So pretty. [emoji4] anxious to see what tomorrow brings. I was thinking of going tomorrow but I have no business buying another bag!


Did you say something? No business buying another bag? Sacrilege!!!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V!!! I love these girls... I've learned to never say never!!! I said I'd never purchase any bags where the straps attach to the handles or like the Zip Zip and look... I have 2 Willa's that attach that way. I said I'd never purchase a Logo Lock with that stand up strap and look... I have 3. Same with Olivia... Said I'd never buy because of the stand up handles and look, I have 2. Lesson learned for me. [emoji2]


I thought I would never buy a Zip, but I did. The Olivia's, no. I am not a fan of the barrel shape and I can't get past the handles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> You bought a paper bag?




Lol... Yes, a bag that wasn't cheap.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> I thought I would never buy a Zip, but I did. The Olivia's, no. I am not a fan of the barrel shape and I can't get past the handles.




That's awesome!!! More for me!! [emoji2]


----------



## YankeeDooney

I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.


Nice. You did yourself and mom good


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.




I didn't know damage could look so good! Beautiful bags girly... Isn't that Midnight a gorgeous color? I love it!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789



So pretty! !!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.



Great little shopping trip you had.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.


Beautiful bags. Great to give that one to your mom.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.



Hi YD!

Congrats on your haul!  Those are two beautiful bags!  Your mom is going to love carrying her hobo, especially since it came from you!  What a nice gift!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.


 
Love your goodies!
And so nice of you to give the hobo to your mom! There's nothing better than making your mom happy!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> My way of celebrating Independence Day, 'Dooneynista' style... Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchels in Bone and Midnight Blue, both with Sierra trim.
> 
> I wanted to get a bag in each color (red, white and blue...
> 
> My first choice was Midnight Blue with Untreated Vachetta [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] but sat in the parking lot and decided NO... Exchanged it for the one with Sierra handles. I wanted something carefree as I have enough "run from the rain" bags. I had the red as well but exchanged it for a store credit. Going back to other outlet tomorrow to see what I can find. I'm ok with leaving empty handed. I thought I wanted a nice tote (Helena) but decided against that too. There isn't much more I want right now.
> 
> I really love these bags!!! I thought I wouldn't like the stand-up handles but honestly, it's not that bad. The Bone is coming off white but it's a true Bone.
> 
> View attachment 3053789



These are beautiful.  Very patriotic too!  [emoji631]  You inspired me to go try to find an Olivia to look at in person.  



YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.




I  [emoji173]&#65039; both of these bags YD.  great choices!  Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> These are beautiful.  Very patriotic too!  [emoji631]  You inspired me to go try to find an Olivia to look at in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  [emoji173]&#65039; both of these bags YD.  great choices!  Enjoy.




Sorry they didn't have one in solids. So what did you think about the size and feel of it?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.




Beautiful finds! I didn't realize that hobo was on clearance. Was it 50% off? I'm obsessed with that strap. Very nice of you to give it to your mother. I bet you made her day! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful finds! I didn't realize that hobo was on clearance. Was it 50% off? I'm obsessed with that strap. Very nice of you to give it to your mother. I bet you made her day! Enjoy [emoji4]


The hobos were on clearance (final sale) for $124. I really liked the black and brown colors too.
Yes Mom is happy, although she keeps telling me I should have it because I will use it more. Geesh!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry they didn't have one in solids. So what did you think about the size and feel of it?




I really loved it.  I added it to my wish list!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> The hobos were on clearance (final sale) for $124. I really liked the black and brown colors too.
> Yes Mom is happy, although she keeps telling me I should have it because I will use it more. Geesh!



Thanks for the info on the price.  Moms.....there's no arguing.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Do any of you gals own one of these:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the info on the price.  Moms.....there's no arguing.



True, true lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> I did some damage yesterday ladies but great deals. Found a beautiful Midnight Blue Zip Zip & a Taupe Hobo. The Hobo was on clearance. They had many colors (black, brown, moss, pink, red...) and the strap is beautifully finished. Check out the photo to see the underside of the strap. I also loved the maroon color of the trim seal. I brought my Mom with me and she kept admiring the hobo, so I decided to give it to her. I love to make Mom happy.




Excellent choices! Congrats! How sweet to gift the hobo to your mom.&#65532;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sorry they didn't have one in solids. So what did you think about the size and feel of it?


Hey gal, I saw you over on PM and said hi...you were checking out a lovely lady from the Nile Collection, I think it was...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Do any of you gals own one of these:




No but I've seen them at the outlets. In MY OPINION, they look very cheap... Something about the stitching on them. Nothing at all like the Logo Lock on the Q.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney seems to have several different qualities of pebbled leather.  It's hard to know which is which unless you see the bag in person.  I saw some zip pocket hobos in the Dooney retail boutique yesterday that were in a pebbled leather I really didn't like. The leather was thin and stiff and didn't feel very nice.  They weren't the embossed pebbled line either.  Seems we need to be very selective.


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Do any of you gals own one of these:




I got a couple of them at Nordstrom rack and they looked very nice. The leather was thick and soft. They are a bit small for me but I bought them for gifts.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooney has done the Annalisa lock sack for years,  in several different leathers.  I've seen it in ostrich, snake, and pebbled leather.   In the past the quality of the pebbled leather was very nice.   But if this is a made for factory outlet bag, and based on the style # I think it is,   then they may be using a different leather.  Dooney often makes the same style in different leathers or materials.... some times over time,  and sometimes even in the same season.


----------



## darcy-0702

gatorgirl07 said:


> My very first logo lock in elephant.  This is indoors, but I will take a better pic in the sunlight......



How is this bag working for you? I am looking at this color for fall but was unsure of how the color reads... grey, brown?


----------



## JPsmom923

She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


Oh, she IS wonderful!  I have the same one.   I love structured bags and love the small/medium size.  I also love the adjustable handle.  The fact that there are no pockets doesn't bother me because I would only carry a few necessities in it.  It reminds me of Alto (so smooth with clean lines) but more durable.  I love it so much I ordered the butterscotch and cobalt combo, too.  Ahhhh!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## JPsmom923

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh, she IS wonderful!  I have the same one.   I love structured bags and love the small/medium size.  I also love the adjustable handle.  The fact that there are no pockets doesn't bother me because I would only carry a few necessities in it.  It reminds me of Alto (so smooth with clean lines) but more durable.  I love it so much I ordered the butterscotch and cobalt combo, too.  Ahhhh!  Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you!  Yes, I love it!  I know some complained on the reviews about the stiffness of the bag, but I love that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!



Wow, I can see why!      She's stunning!


----------



## Trudysmom

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


Pretty bag!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ocean Blue Flo!
My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!


OoooooKkkkkkkkkk,

Get a grip girl. We know it's beautiful. Take it out to dinner before you start kissing it.
As another member has said, just go with the Flo.
You're a riot Blazen.


----------



## YankeeDooney

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


Love the red against the black. Very classy.


----------



## JPsmom923

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the red against the black. Very classy.




Actually, it's navy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

JPsmom923 said:


> Actually, it's navy!


Really! Wow, even better when a bag can pass for either color. Woooohooo!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!



Oooh the Montecito in the house!  Love the red peeking through the navy.

My next conquest is gonna be navy, too:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!




Does she get to go to dinner before being fully molested, or what???  She deserves dinner, at LEAST...:giggles:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> No but I've seen them at the outlets. In MY OPINION, they look very cheap... Something about the stitching on them. Nothing at all like the Logo Lock on the Q.



I did notice that these didn't even have the logo on the lock!  I am wondering if these were made for the outlets...


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> OoooooKkkkkkkkkk,
> 
> Get a grip girl. We know it's beautiful. Take it out to dinner before you start kissing it.
> As another member has said, just go with the Flo.
> You're a riot Blazen.


I want to kiss this bag more than my Fiance right now!
.....but we won't tell him that...


----------



## BlazenHsss

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


Oohhhhhh this drawstring is to die for! 
Is it soft, or more structured?


----------



## MrsKC

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!


Oh very classy looking!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!


Our handbags cause us to do odd things......., but we totally understand!


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oooh the Montecito in the house!  Love the red peeking through the navy.
> 
> My next conquest is gonna be navy, too:


Congrats on a new acquisition, EoL


----------



## all2joy

A Lady in Love!!!!


----------



## all2joy

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!





A Lady in Love!!!!


----------



## JPsmom923

BlazenHsss said:


> Oohhhhhh this drawstring is to die for!
> 
> Is it soft, or more structured?




It is very structured, but I like that!


----------



## JPsmom923

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oooh the Montecito in the house!  Love the red peeking through the navy.
> 
> 
> 
> My next conquest is gonna be navy, too:




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!




We need to get you some depends, GF! But i can see why you had an accident! She is gorge! I have never seen that color, so classy. . Love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> We need to get you some depends, GF! But i can see why you had an accident! She is gorge! I have never seen that color, so classy. . Love!


 

KC, I forgot them today, darn it LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
OMG she is better in person


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!




you do know you just keep getting me more and more excited!?


----------



## Twoboyz

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!




So, so stunning! I have really been looking at these lately, well ever since I saw them in QVC last weekend. I love the clean simple look and the smooth leather. Congrats. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!




Haha cute picture! I know the feeling...we sure do love our bags don't we? She's beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!




You are not kidding....hawwwwwwt for sure!! Love, love, love it. [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You are not kidding....hawwwwwwt for sure!! Love, love, love it. [emoji4]


 
Thanks GF...OMG! The leather is soooo soft and smells so goooood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> you do know you just keep getting me more and more excited!?


 

YOU should call them and see what they have in the 70 off and have them HOLD until you get there GF!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!




OMG, She is absolutely Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> OMG, She is absolutely Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


 
Honeybun - I am over the moon excited...and they just sent me pics of more colors in the satchel and hobo - O M G


----------



## klynneann

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!



Ooo - so pretty!  Have you heard if they soften up a bit over time and use?



BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue Flo!
> My second Flo, and this time she's so new, and smooooooth, and delish!



Lol!  Such a great color - congrats!



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oooh the Montecito in the house!  Love the red peeking through the navy.
> 
> My next conquest is gonna be navy, too:



My favorite color - bright blue!


----------



## klynneann

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!



Wow - what a stunner!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

klynneann said:


> Wow - what a stunner!!


 

Thank you


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Honeybun - I am over the moon excited...and they just sent me pics of more colors in the satchel and hobo - O M G



So are you getting something else?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> So are you getting something else?


 I might get a hobo  they are $110 STOPPPPPP with these great prices......
they sent me pics of the satchel in COGNAC - O M G that is PRUDDDDDDY


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might get a hobo  they are $110 STOPPPPPP with these great prices......
> they sent me pics of the satchel in COGNAC - O M G that is PRUDDDDDDY



I agree the prices are fab!! I am trying to maintain self control GF . 
But I want to see you beauties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!



   She's a winner, C!!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a winner, C!!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.


 

Thanks GF!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!


OMG! It is gorgeous. Now the suspense is killing me even more. I ordered the small version. The outlet had only one! I can't wait to get it. This color always sold out first on the Q.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG! It is gorgeous. Now the suspense is killing me even more. I ordered the small version. The outlet had only one! I can't wait to get it. This color always sold out first on the Q.



Yes. DE only had one and it was perfect. Im so in love


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!


You are excused, she is wonderful.


----------



## RozEnix

Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)



Lovely!


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)


OMGosh.......swoon.....this bag is LOVELY!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)


LOOOVVVVVVEEEEE!!!!!!

That is my vision quest bag. Someday I hope to find one. Congrats Roz!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)



Pruddy


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. DE only had one and it was perfect. Im so in love


Guess what? UPS just left the package at the door. So excited!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!



Wowza!  very nice...this was 70% off (sorry, I'm not up to date on all the posts).


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Guess what? UPS just left the package at the door. So excited!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)


Congratulations!! SO lovely!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lovely Bone satchel!! 

 I just found the picture of the Gray croco, to die for!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)




So gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Wowza!  very nice...this was 70% off (sorry, I'm not up to date on all the posts).



Yessss girl. I will message you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Guess what? UPS just left the package at the door. So excited!



Yipppppie. Lets see


----------



## applecidered

Got this at Saks Off 5th for $60. Debating to keep or return. It is a calf hair wristlet. Not an amazing deal but I thought it was cute. Thoughts?

http://www.dooney.com/calf-hair-large-slim-wristlet/ZY111NA.html


----------



## BlazenHsss

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OK - I just PEED my pants - this bag is HAWWWWWWT!!!!! The color is crazy good - the smell is AMAZING and it was well packed - I thought maybe they shipped me one of the girls to me because the box was HUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> Here is Ms Campbell Large Satchel in Grey !!!!! I am in LOVE!!!!!


It definitely makes its own statement!
So pretty!  
I'd love a mod shot or comparison with the domed pebble satchel from qvc to get a feel for her size.
Is the texture soft?


----------



## MrsKC

applecidered said:


> Got this at Saks Off 5th for $60. Debating to keep or return. It is a calf hair wristlet. Not an amazing deal but I thought it was cute. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/calf-hair-large-slim-wristlet/ZY111NA.html



If I recall the calf hair products are very pricy. I think you got a good deal. I really like it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Honeybun - I am over the moon excited...and they just sent me pics of more colors in the satchel and hobo - O M G




How much??? Colors?


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Here she is, still in some plastic but perfect. Amazing for the Q huh? This one is my last purchase for a looooong time. Small Flo in Bone. (duh)


......I just fainted. 
That bag just punched me right in the feels.
None and get were the first two to catch my eye!
Please tell me you got a keeper!


----------



## BlazenHsss

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might get a hobo  they are $110 STOPPPPPP with these great prices......
> they sent me pics of the satchel in COGNAC - O M G that is PRUDDDDDDY


CogNAC! CogNAC! CogNAC!  
Do ittttttttttttttttt


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.

I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.


----------



## applecidered

MrsKC said:


> If I recall the calf hair products are very pricy. I think you got a good deal. I really like it


I have one pair of calf hair ballet flats and love them, so I was excited to see this wristlet  Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.



Well what a good day you are having!    Ms Campbell is lovely.  The grey is beautiful!  The girls look good side by side!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.




OMG, another gorgeous find! Congrats GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, another gorgeous find! Congrats GF!


Thanks MB. Well, you have that stunning red one....not too shabby. It is lovely as well.

I would like to get one belted shopper but torn between Santorini and Campbell. If they still have any, that is.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.



That grey is unexpected!  Quite nice!  How excited you must be.  And the lady next to her is nuttin' to sneeze at, either.  You guys are so brave to buy white and bone.  I love both but I am such a dirty girl...&#128519;


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Well what a good day you are having!    Ms Campbell is lovely.  The grey is beautiful!  The girls look good side by side!


Thanks KC! Flo came yesterday, and Campbell today. It's like Christmas in July!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BlazenHsss said:


> It definitely makes its own statement!
> So pretty!
> I'd love a mod shot or comparison with the domed pebble satchel from qvc to get a feel for her size.
> Is the texture soft?



Thanks. Yes its veryyy soft


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.



Yipppie twins


----------



## immigratty

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.



cuties!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BlazenHsss said:


> CogNAC! CogNAC! CogNAC!
> Do ittttttttttttttttt



Look at it in the large satchel in cognac. Yummmmmmm


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> How much??? Colors?



Pookie caved. Lolol

128$ plus tax. 
That is grey. I have my eye on cognac and or red.


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at it in the large satchel in cognac. Yummmmmmm


Oooooooo......I likey.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo......I likey.



Me likey too


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me likey too


I am looking at some of the Santorini's online to narrow the field and to reason with myself.  Belted Shoppers and Satchels. Temptations abound.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> I am looking at some of the Santorini's online to narrow the field and to reason with myself.  Belted Shoppers and Satchels. Temptations abound.



Me too been looking at Qs videos. Lolololol


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me too been looking at Qs videos. Lolololol


Exactly, then I take screenshots to ponder over them more. Then I do the google image search to see if there are any other photos to get different perspectives. Check reviews online as well (although sometimes I don't care what people say if I love it). It is all very scientific. Right?

I liked these bags when they came out but the price is much more pleasing now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Exactly, then I take screenshots to ponder over them more. Then I do the google image search to see if there are any other photos to get different perspectives. Check reviews online as well (although sometimes I don't care what people say if I love it).It is all very scientific shopping. Right?
> 
> I liked these bags when they came out but the price is much more pleasing now.



Im cracking up. I am doing the same. Lolololololol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pookie caved. Lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 128$ plus tax.
> 
> That is grey. I have my eye on cognac and or red.




Lol. Lol. Is it shippable? They no have none in me stores. [emoji19] lol.  Well at least in the colors I want... Grey or Cognac. It's gorgeous! I wasn't a fan of these at first but now at 60-70% off, they hot!! Lol


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.


Ah, there were go!
Fairly close size wise then.  Very very nice!
And thank you for the comparison!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Lol. Is it shippable? They no have none in me stores. [emoji19] lol.  Well at least in the colors I want... Grey or Cognac. It's gorgeous! I wasn't a fan of these at first but now at 60-70% off, they hot!! Lol



Yes. They are shippable. Lockwood and Santorini are also 70 off


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.




Very nice YD! This gray Campbell was on my wish list for awhile and I finally gave up. Now I'm on a serious ban. [emoji53]. Both bags are beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at it in the large satchel in cognac. Yummmmmmm




Yummmmmm is right! I love me some cognac! I have the croco fino satchel and I love it! Get it! [emoji16]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yummmmmm is right! I love me some cognac! I have the croco fino satchel and I love it! Get it! [emoji16]


 
She is a great color and would go with EVERYTHING
I MIGHT take a ride there tomorrow....


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.



So gorgeous!  Both of them!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a great color and would go with EVERYTHING
> I MIGHT take a ride there tomorrow....



I say go for it! YOLO!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I say go for it! YOLO!


 you are a bigggg enabler lololol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> you are a bigggg enabler lololol



Who....little old me...???


----------



## Live It Up

My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous bag.  I love the Chelsea.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.


It looks sizable. I was looking at this to drag to work with me.
Very nice!!


----------



## Vicmarie

She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's a beauty, Vic!!   (And the baby pic is gorgeous, too!)


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> That grey is unexpected!  Quite nice!    How excited you must be.  And the lady next to her is nuttin' to sneeze   at, either.  You guys are so brave to buy white and bone.  I love both   but I am such a dirty girl...&#128519;



Very excited! This was on my list since it came out last year. Figured  it was sold out. Never saw it at the outlets. It was a nice surprise to  find it. White Flo is also pretty. I love the white and bone color bags.  Never really had much of an issue keeping them clean. Try one!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yipppie twins


 Yes, great minds think alike. Right C4C?



immigratty said:


> cuties!


 I think so too.



BlazenHsss said:


> Ah, there were go!
> Fairly close size wise then.  Very very nice!
> And thank you for the comparison!


 Thank you. No problem Blaze. I figured the comparison would be useful to others too.



Twoboyz said:


> Very nice YD! This gray Campbell was on my wish   list for awhile and I finally gave up. Now I'm on a serious ban.   [emoji53]. Both bags are beautiful. [emoji4]


 Thanks TB. It was  on my wish list too. No such word as "ban". It that English?  Hey, I thought you had the white/natural small flo  satchel or has it been relocated?



klynneann said:


> So gorgeous!  Both of them!!


 Thank you! I do love them both.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.


I totally agree. It truly is a great color. It will go with everything. How awesome for you LIU.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


That looks beautiful Vic. Such color saturation on that bag. Nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]



Omg thats prudy


----------



## Vicmarie

Thank you !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.




Gorg... I love me some Chelsea's. Beautiful color!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


That is a pretty bag. Purple can compliment many colors.


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.  I love the Chelsea.



Thanks!



BlazenHsss said:


> It looks sizable. I was looking at this to drag to work with me.
> Very nice!!



It holds a ton and would be great for work. But it doesn't look overwhelming. You can't go wrong with this bag, especially since it's available in lots of different colors. 



YankeeDooney said:


> I totally agree. It truly is a great color. It will go with everything. How awesome for you LIU.



Thanks! I really lucked out getting one in terrific shape.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorg... I love me some Chelsea's. Beautiful color!



Thank you. I saw your mint Chelsea and fell in love with the color. Luckily, I nabbed one before they ran out. I love your taste in handbags!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Great color!!  Wish I was young and brave enough to wear it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  purple (lavender) is great with black, navy, grey, white, beige, green, yellow and of course with prints.   And if you are daring and you get a color coordinating scarf... then you can even wear purple with pink, red, and orange!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


 
She is gorgeous!
Congrats Vic!


----------



## Live It Up

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


Beautiful color!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks so much girls !


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:*  purple (lavender) is great with black, navy, grey, white, beige, green, yellow and of course with prints.   And if you are daring and you get a color coordinating scarf... then you can even wear purple with pink, red, and orange!




Thanks ! I especially saw me wearing it with gray , black and beige but you're right it will go with almost all colors! I'm excited about this one !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.


Beautiful!




Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]


She certainly is!  I love how the colors look on the saffiano bags.  And the Zip Zip satchel is just the right size for the saturation of color.  I see a couple of saff zips in my future..... Hmmm....


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.




This is such a stunning color. I love it. Congrats!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JPsmom923 said:


> View attachment 3063902
> 
> 
> She just came in the mail today!  Oh, I'm in LOVE!



A picture just for YOU:


----------



## JPsmom923

eyeoftheleopard said:


> A picture just for YOU:




I saw that yesterday!!!! Had to put all electronics away to stop myself from ordering another Monteceito!!!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

JPsmom923 said:


> I saw that yesterday!!!! Had to put all electronics away to stop myself from ordering another Monteceito!!!!


Just trying to be helpful. (evil grin)

Didn't you say you got butterscotch, too?


----------



## JPsmom923

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Just trying to be helpful. (evil grin)
> 
> Didn't you say you got butterscotch, too?




Nope, just the navy. I plan on debuting her this weekend!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3065978
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !!!! I don't think I own any purple clothing but I will make this one work ![emoji7]



Stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

JPsmom923 said:


> Nope, just the navy. I plan on debuting her this weekend!



Enjoy!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

A new addition to the family.  A Flo Mini Satchel in red-Surprised they didn't bother to use any bubble wrap...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

This was purchased directly from Dooney and sent from warehouse in California:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


----------



## momjules

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!
Love the pic with the flag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!



Beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


She looks perfect!! Congrats


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


Congratulations. I have the red in my florentine collection and it is a gorgeous color!

Looks wonderful with the flag.


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!




So cute! Very happy for you getting a perfect one. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


Wow that's great. I would not have guessed it to be a mini. Nice color. Christmas in July!


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.




Do you own a Zip Zip Satchel? Trying to figure out how big the "small" is.  I might need the large like C4C


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Do you own a Zip Zip Satchel? Trying to figure out how big the "small" is.  I might need the large like C4C



GF. I think you need the large!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


Gorgeous gorgeous!
This pic didn't make this look like a mini at all!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> Do you own a Zip Zip Satchel? Trying to figure out how big the "small" is.  I might need the large like C4C



Shot these quick for a size comparison of Campbell Small Satchel to Zip Zip.
The last shot is from QVC, Large and Small Satchels.

Hope this helps.

For me the Large was too big. I actually had it once and returned it for that reason. I joke that I could fit my head in it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these quick for a size comparison of Campbell Small Satchel to Zip Zip.
> The last shot is from QVC, Large and Small Satchels.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> For me the Large was too big. I actually had it once and returned it for that reason. I joke that I could fit my head in it.



Great post of the large and small!!  Hey. I love the navy zip zip combo


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great post of the large and small!!  Hey. I love the navy zip zip combo


Thanks C4C. Yeah, I just got the Midnight Blue on the July 4th Sale. It's very versatile because it can pass for black sometimes as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these quick for a size comparison of Campbell Small Satchel to Zip Zip.
> The last shot is from QVC, Large and Small Satchels.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> For me the Large was too big. I actually had it once and returned it for that reason. I joke that I could fit my head in it.




Nice comparison shots. I love both bags. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I have the small Campbell satchel and the pebble zip zip.  The Campbell holds more because the base is much wider and it also has the front pleated pocket.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Nice comparison shots. I love both bags. [emoji4]


Thanks TB. Me too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!




Beautiful...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF. I think you need the large!!




They have large ZZ's????[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] or do you have the Croco embossed one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> They have large ZZ's????[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] or do you have the Croco embossed one?



She meant campbell zip large satchel


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you for the love, ladies.  How many of you are gonna kill me?  I am going to trade her for chestnut or a Navy drawstring.  I accidentally ended up with too many red purses in the last two weeks...hey, got my Apple Conditioner today, too...


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these quick for a size comparison of Campbell Small Satchel to Zip Zip.
> The last shot is from QVC, Large and Small Satchels.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> For me the Large was too big. I actually had it once and returned it for that reason. I joke that I could fit my head in it.



Thanks, I appreciate it.  It helps!


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Shot these quick for a size comparison of Campbell Small Satchel to Zip Zip.
> The last shot is from QVC, Large and Small Satchels.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> For me the Large was too big. I actually had it once and returned it for that reason. I joke that I could fit my head in it.



Your navy zip zip is gorgeous!


----------



## gm2amm

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.


Beautiful! I love the Chelsea and I'm really starting to like that desert color. It's very rich looking and a great neutral that is year round in my opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

klynneann said:


> Your navy zip zip is gorgeous!


Thank you! Midnight Blue actually.


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Thank you! Midnight Blue actually.



Is it much darker IRL than it appears in the photo?


----------



## YankeeDooney

klynneann said:


> Is it much darker IRL than it appears in the photo?


Perhaps just a tad darker than the photo. Photo shows a highlight on the bag. Like I said, it can appear to look black in low light settings. I really love the color.


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Perhaps a just a tad darker than the photo. Photo shows a highlight on the bag. Like I said, it can appear to look black in low light settings. I really love the color.



I love it! I'll have to look for one for myself.   Thanks, YD!


----------



## YankeeDooney

klynneann said:


> I love it! I'll have to look for one for myself.   Thanks, YD!


I have seen the color on the Olivia and the Willa as well. Stunning!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> It is perfect, not a ding, scuff, Mark, blemish, imperfection, or scratch on her.  My first Flo!


Love your mini red, I've yet to try a mini...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> *Campbell Satchel in Grey (small version).* Love it! It has a small irregularity in the front pleating on the right pocket, but honestly, I don't care because it is still gorgeous. First time I got a little note card thanking me for my purchase, this one from the Freeport Dooney Team.
> 
> I also took a photo of it next to the small flo satchel for a size comparison.


Just love the gray Campbell, much prettier that I thought....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl:*  the light grey croco Campbell is very striking .  I have the satchel also.  I had a chance to really study it yesterday while I was waiting for a doctor's appointment.   The center of the bag is light grey, large croco embossing.   The sides of the bag are smaller pattern embossing and the color is much darker... charcoal in spots.   It's very interesting and quite a unique look,   I love animal prints,  so I love the light grey croco Campbell.   But subtle it's not!   

I also have the light grey lizard embossed Santorini satchel.   That one is more of a taupe/mushroom/grey color and the pattern is much smaller and quieter.  I think the Santorini would appeal to more people.   Of course,  as handbag collectors we often want the unusual.  In that case, you can't go wrong with either the Campbell or the Santorini.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> *hydrangeagirl:*  the light grey croco Campbell is very striking .  I have the satchel also.  I had a chance to really study it yesterday while I was waiting for a doctor's appointment.   The center of the bag is light grey, large croco embossing.   The sides of the bag are smaller pattern embossing and the color is much darker... charcoal in spots.   It's very interesting and quite a unique look,   I love animal prints,  so I love the light grey croco Campbell.   But subtle it's not!
> 
> I also have the light grey lizard embossed Santorini satchel.   That one is more of a taupe/mushroom/grey color and the pattern is much smaller and quieter.  I think the Santorini would appeal to more people.   Of course,  as handbag collectors we often want the unusual.  In that case, you can't go wrong with either the Campbell or the Santorini.



You are so darn helpful. Thnks so much   You ROCK


----------



## 7bridgesmac

My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.



Hi 7B!

She's beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.




Beautiful! I love it too. [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.



Gorgeous!   Chelsea rocks!


----------



## Live It Up

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.



Beautiful! I love Chelsea!


----------



## MaryBel

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.




It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.


Love elephant!


----------



## 7bridgesmac

MrsKC said:


> Love elephant!


Thanks all! I can't wait to load her up and take her for a spin. Lately I've been carrying the nylon tote because it's nice and lightweight for the summer. This is pretty lightweight but looks a little more sophisticated.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*7B:*  enjoy your new Chelsea.  I love the pebbled leather... it's so easy care and durable,  but looks so nice..


----------



## RozEnix

7bridgesmac said:


> Thanks all! I can't wait to load her up and take her for a spin. Lately I've been carrying the nylon tote because it's nice and lightweight for the summer. This is pretty lightweight but looks a little more sophisticated.


You will love her


----------



## PcanTannedBty

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.




Beautiful!! I love the Chelsea minus the center zip. I have one in Elephant Florentine and it's gorg as well. Congrats on your new beauty! Love the Elephant in any bag.


----------



## momjules

I have the mushroom color. Beautiful bags! Enjoy!!


----------



## 7bridgesmac

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!! I love the Chelsea minus the center zip. I have one in Elephant Florentine and it's gorg as well. Congrats on your new beauty! Love the Elephant in any bag.



Yes, I think the color is unique and will go with so much. It seemed pretty seasonless to me. Funny you mention the center zip, that's part of the reason I chose it. After putting all of my stuff in there it seems pretty useless other than a divider. (In other words I carry around too much junk)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

7bridgesmac said:


> Yes, I think the color is unique and will go with so much. It seemed pretty seasonless to me. Funny you mention the center zip, that's part of the reason I chose it. After putting all of my stuff in there it seems pretty useless other than a divider. (In other words I carry around too much junk)




Lol... Yes, I never even use it. It just gets in my way when I'm driving and digging around in there blindly so I can keep my eyes on the road but I'm over it cause I have several. [emoji16]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

I know this thank you is tardy but needs to be done.

Thank you, ladies for your sweet compliments on my first Flo (the red one).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I use the center zip on the Chelsea and other bags for my wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I use the center zip on the Chelsea and other bags for my wallet.


I love center zips!


----------



## darcy-0702

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.



So pretty!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!! I love the Chelsea minus the center zip. I have one in Elephant Florentine and it's gorg as well. Congrats on your new beauty! Love the Elephant in any bag.


I'm not a fan of the center zips either, especially since I just started using Pursfection. Glad my Chelsea is the only one.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful!! I love the Chelsea minus the center zip. I have one in Elephant Florentine and it's gorg as well. Congrats on your new beauty! Love the Elephant in any bag.



I love the center zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I love the center zip.




Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464



Wow what a fantastic selection!


----------



## dcooney4

7bridgesmac said:


> My new pebbled leather Chelsea is here. I love the elephant color.



Very pretty!


----------



## immigratty

pcantannedbty said:


> yeah, i think the split is about 50/50... Though i don't care for the center zip, i own 5 chelsea's with #6 on the way in natural. I just love this style, almost as much as i do my clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464



swoon!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464




The family shot looks so great! A very nice mix of neutrals and color pops! I'm also not a very big fan of the center zip because I use my bag organizer. It usually requires me to have to shift some stuff around to balance out the load. However it's definitely not a deal breaker for me. [emoji4]


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464


Oh, Pcan, I love your Chelsea family. Especially that mint beauty! Gorgeous. I have three myself and I'm ok with the center zip. I used to really dislike the center zip pocket and I still do in bags that are smaller. But the Chelsea is large enough that I don't mind the division. Can't wait to see a post or video when you receive #6.  Enjoy!


----------



## JennyErin

I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl


----------



## MrsKC

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl


Love you zip zip, I think sky is a great color, enjoy


----------



## JennyErin

MrsKC said:


> Love you zip zip, I think sky is a great color, enjoy


 
Thank you  I will!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl



She's a beauty!   Congrats.


----------



## JennyErin

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty!   Congrats.


 
Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl




[emoji7] Very nice!


----------



## BlazenHsss

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl


Super pretty, I bet it looks great in the sunshine!


----------



## JennyErin

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7] Very nice!


 


BlazenHsss said:


> Super pretty, I bet it looks great in the sunshine!


 
Thank you ladies


----------



## RuedeNesle

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl



Hi JE!

I love your sky zip zip! If she's even prettier IRL than she is in this pic than she is beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi JE!
> 
> I love your sky zip zip! If she's even prettier IRL than she is in this pic than she is beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thank you so much RN!! She is beautiful! Here is a better pic from her debut outing today


----------



## RuedeNesle

JennyErin said:


> Thank you so much RN!! She is beautiful! Here is a better pic from her debut outing today



She really is a beauty! 

Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Trudysmom

JennyErin said:


> Thank you so much RN!! She is beautiful! Here is a better pic from her debut outing today


Love that pretty blue color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the sky blue.  I just bought an Olivia in sky blue after seeing the color here.


----------



## elbgrl

JennyErin said:


> I just picked up the Zip Zip Satchel in sky yesterday, loving it! The lighting in my office is awful for true to color, it is much brighter and vibrant irl




Lovely color, congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## klynneann

JennyErin said:


> Thank you so much RN!! She is beautiful! Here is a better pic from her debut outing today



Gorgeous color, love the zip zips - congrats!


----------



## JennyErin

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous color, love the zip zips - congrats!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## handbags4me

For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.


Love midnight blue. Congrats! Glad you found the perfect fit.


----------



## Trudysmom

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.


That is beautiful! I see there are a lot of colors on the site. Very nice bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.



Beautiful.   The drawstring is a Dooney icon.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lovely...is it easy to open and close?


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea family is growing. I just got the Pebbled Chelsea in Desert. Such a great, warm color.



Hey, did you see your photo made the PurseBlog Roundup?  Very cool!  There was also a very nice shout out to our mini reveal thread.    Thanks Pattie Rechtman!  

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.



Very nice! I love this color with the tan trim.  So glad you found your perfect DS bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

JennyErin said:


> Thank you so much RN!! She is beautiful! Here is a better pic from her debut outing today



OMG, this picture is so beautiful.  I think you captured the beautiful color! It's a stunning blue.


----------



## elbgrl

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## JennyErin

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, this picture is so beautiful.  I think you captured the beautiful color! It's a stunning blue.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.


So glad you got what you were looking for.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the sky blue.  I just bought an Olivia in sky blue after seeing the color here.


I was at the outlets (not dooney) today and saw a gal with a olivia. O m g. I need one. A great size bag!!!?


----------



## handbags4me

Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!


----------



## Trudysmom

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389


Very pretty photo!!!


----------



## Live It Up

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389


Love the bag! And your photo is just beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389


This photo looks like a Dooney ad!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389




Beautiful photo. Hope you enjoyed your day at the beach. [emoji4]


----------



## Neener1991

Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389


Perfectly beautiful bag, perfectly beautiful photo....


----------



## JennyErin

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389



Beautiful photo!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So cute! She's looks so nice on the sand!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Hey, did you see your photo made the PurseBlog Roundup?  Very cool!  There was also a very nice shout out to our mini reveal thread.    Thanks Pattie Rechtman!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/



I saw this late last night. Super cool!


----------



## jeep317

All Dooneys are $89.99 at the QVC outlet today!





I just had to buy her!





She has some issues though so I'm wondering the best way to clean her?


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> All Dooneys are $89.99 at the QVC outlet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to buy her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some issues though so I'm wondering the best way to clean her?


I hope you can clean it up. Are the tassels ok?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

What a beauty.  I'd have bought something too....if I lived close enough.   Ladies on this tread use Apple Brand Conditioner and also their cleaner.  I've never used the products myself.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I hope you can clean it up. Are the tassels ok?


Yeah, the tassel on the right concerned me.  Looks like it was dipped in water or something.

The bag will need some TLC but glad you made the rescue. Hope it cleans up well. The greys are very nice.


----------



## jeep317

Trudysmom said:


> I hope you can clean it up. Are the tassels ok?



They seem fine!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I think you should  be able to  carefully rub most of those scratches out as they look superficial but if not try the Apple conditioner, it's a miracle worker.   I know it works beautifully on darker colors, but I'm not sure about the lighter colors.  Post us a before and after picture if you can when you're finished giving her a well needed facial.  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## klynneann

handbags4me said:


> For as long as I can remember I've swooned over the AWL drawstring bag, but Dooney just made that bag too small for me!  Browsing the Dooney site I found they released a Pebbled Leather drawstring (Kendall) and the size is PERFECT for me!  I'm already trying to decide which color next.  This midnight blue is my current go-to bag.





handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  It is a very comfortable bag - easy to open & close.  Couldn't resist one more shot of her.  Life is good today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073389



Beautiful bag!  I was wondering if it would be too big for me, but it looks like a great size!


----------



## BlazenHsss

jeep317 said:


> All Dooneys are $89.99 at the QVC outlet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to buy her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some issues though so I'm wondering the best way to clean her?


ALL Dooneys!?!? You lucky lady!!

I love love the Grey! Mine was looking rough when I got her too.
Those scratches look workable, I think. Rub on them every day with your fingertip, careful with your nails though. Do that for a few good solid days before doing anything else.
Is that a small lipstick stain I see?  Wonder what might be good for that little spot clean...not sure. I might try a finger with a little Apple cleaner. Maybe a baby wipe? Not sure on using a wipe on Florentine though.  Don't do that until some of the other more experienced Florentine lovers chime in.
I'll message you my before and after Apple conditioning on my Grey Flo so you can decide if that is something you might or might not want to do.


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> All Dooneys are $89.99 at the QVC outlet today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to buy her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has some issues though so I'm wondering the best way to clean her?




That's so great! I wish I lived close enough. I agree with others. Apple conditioner should work wonders on those scratches. Maybe the apple cleaner on the pink mark too. I bought a double strap tassel florentine bag from the outlet once that was all scratched up. I took it home and used Apple conditioner on her and she was good as new. I can't wait to see the after pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

New acquisitions-the Tiony:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> That's so great! I wish I lived close enough. I agree with others. Apple conditioner should work wonders on those scratches. Maybe the apple cleaner on the pink mark too. I bought a double strap tassel florentine bag from the outlet once that was all scratched up. I took it home and used Apple conditioner on her and she was good as new. I can't wait to see the after pictures. [emoji4]



What is the story on the tassels on the right?  Or is it the camera?


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> New acquisitions-the Tiony:



I have not seen that one ......I really like it!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I have not seen that one ......I really like it!


 

Tiony is an older collection.


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> New acquisitions-the Tiony:


 
Your set is very nice! congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect. 

- Registration Card and Stickers

- Strap

- Slightly Pebbled all over

- Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of

- Plastic on the handles and around hardware


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381




She's Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381


Congratulations! A beautiful bag!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Your set is very nice! congrats!



Thank you Mary Bel!  It is fun to have a nice set. &#128512;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381



Great color, that raspberry! &#127802;&#128092;&#127802;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Congratulations! A beautiful bag!




Thanks girlfriend! I love your avatar. [emoji2]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381


Man oh man, what a pretty color. All of you ladies that scored the Rasberry color.....so lucky and smart.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> New acquisitions-the Tiony:


Very nice EOTL! I am not familiar with this line. Apparently it is an older collection? But as they say "what's old is new again". New to me too. Nice find and color.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381


That raspberry is vibrant! 
Whew you lucked out! Can't wait to see a mod shot!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! I love your avatar. [emoji2]


Thank you. Raspberry takes good photos.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381




Love!! Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!


Congratulations!!!! She's a beauty!
Because of PTB I bought a Toledo Stanwich in Rouge.  LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Congratulations!!!! She's a beauty!
> Because of PTB I bought a Toledo Stanwich in Rouge.  LOL


Thank You! Yes, PTB has some beautiful bags! I Love the Stanwich, and rouge is a great color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!


What a great find. Very pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> What a great find. Very pretty color. Congrats!



Thank You! I was so happy to find her, and in such great condition!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!




Oh wow!!! She's a beauty... Actually, I just featured her in my video today that I'll be uploading tomorrow. Mine is about 60%   pebbled but I love, love, love her! Yours is gorgeous, nice and smooth. Congrats on getting a good one.

I'm glad to have inspired you, now you've inspired me. I haven't carried her any this year... Maybe it's time to pull her out. [emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!



Congrats


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!


You got yourself a great deal....I'm waiting on a different bag from EBay, sitting on pins and needles...hope I'm as lucky as you...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Olive and moss are big colors for this fall,,  along with the wine shades.   Enjoy your handbags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks Pcan! I love your videos! You do need to get that Moss girl out! I will try and post some mod shots this week! I'll be looking for your new video!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks C! How are u? I haven't posted in forever! Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thank you so much! Yeah I think I got an awesome deal, especially now that I see she is in great condition! This is my first bag purchase from ebay! Good luck with the bag your trying to get!


----------



## handbags4me

Oooh - you got a good one!!  Congrats!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381


Really beautiful Pcan! I'm sure my Moss satchel won't be my last!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> You got yourself a great deal....I'm waiting on a different bag from EBay, sitting on pins and needles...hope I'm as lucky as you...


Hope you get your bag! My  fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks C! How are u? I haven't posted in forever! Lol!


I am great. How are you?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Im good! Got a few Dooneys now! lol


----------



## klynneann

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!



Gorgeous!  And I think this color is hot for fall this year...  

Oops, just finished reading through the thread and lavendarjunkie beat me to it lol.  Camel and navy are good colors for fall too...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!  And I think this color is hot for fall this year...
> 
> Oops, just finished reading through the thread and lavendarjunkie beat me to it lol.  Camel and navy are good colors for fall too...


Thank you! I love this color, and all greens! I have a green army type jacket, and  my hubby got me a Coach leather jacket in this Moss color last year! My first purse in this color though! I Just cant wear them all together! lol...


----------



## klynneann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you! I love this color, and all greens! I have a green army type jacket, and  my hubby got me a Coach leather jacket in this Moss color last year! My first purse in this color though! I Just cant wear them all together! lol...



I am drawn to more fall-ish earth-tone colors myself, so these all sound gorgeous to me!


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> New acquisitions-the Tiony:




Very nice! I love the color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> View attachment 3075380
> View attachment 3075381




She's beautiful Pcan. I love the color! Im so happy that you got a new as is. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My new Moss small florentine satchel! This color is retired, I got it from Ebay! Love her! Smooth leather and in awesome condition! I Was so nervous to buy on ebay, but ever since I saw Pecantannedbeauty's Moss satchel, I was on a mission! Lol! Thanks P! My first Florentine!




Absolutely beautiful! What a great color for fall or anytime of year really. [emoji4]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice EOTL! I am not familiar with this line. Apparently it is an older collection? But as they say "what's old is new again". New to me too. Nice find and color.



Yes, my twin, yes...an older more upscale offering, kinda like the Alto line.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Smoke Olivia Pebble -
very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY



Hi CFC! I love Olivia's size!  And she looks beautiful and classic in this color.  Good luck with your search! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red



You know I feel you about wanting her in RED!   Gretta is pretty! I hope you find the one you'll really love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CFC! I love Olivia's size!  And she looks beautiful and classic in this color.  Good luck with your search!
> 
> 
> 
> You know I feel you about wanting her in RED!   Gretta is pretty! I hope you find the one you'll really love!


 

Thanks RN!!!!!! Fingers crossed..if not I will return both and just order from outlet - they cheaper


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks RN!!!!!! Fingers crossed..if not I will return both and just order from outlet - they cheaper



Good plan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY




See Pookie, I told you it would work. I know cha like girlfriend. [emoji2][emoji2]. You're gonna want more... Trust me! She's beautiful. Love that grey with Sierra trim.  My outlet has some... I think I may head there this weekend.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> See Pookie, I told you it would work. I know cha like girlfriend. [emoji2][emoji2]. You're gonna want more... Trust me! She's beautiful. Love that grey with Sierra trim.  My outlet has some... I think I may head there this weekend.


 

Sunshine!!! Pookie thanks ya - It is a GREAT size bag!!!!!
I wish my outlets were under 1 hr....DE is TWO hours and the drive during the summer is CRAY CRAY becuase ppl trying to get to the beaches!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sunshine!!! Pookie thanks ya - It is a GREAT size bag!!!!!
> I wish my outlets were under 1 hr....DE is TWO hours and the drive during the summer is CRAY CRAY becuase ppl trying to get to the beaches!!!!!


You gals make me laugh with all the Pookie talk. Too funny.


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY


So pretty, I want one


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red



Nice!!   Both are gorgeous, GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> So pretty, I want one





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!!   Both are gorgeous, GF.



Thanks ladies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> You gals make me laugh with all the Pookie talk. Too funny.




Lol... Lol


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red



love them both heading to Wrentham this week. No Dooney, but everything else I love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love them both heading to Wrentham this week. No Dooney, but everything else I love



Thanks Boo. I found midnight and red &#128525;


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks Boo. I found midnight and red &#128525;




I knew you would!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

So pretty C!! I got cranberry Olivia Carley (coated cotton),I love her!! The size is awesome! I'm sure I'll be getting a pebbled eventually! That Gretta is nice too! Saw u got your red!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty C!! I got cranberry Olivia Carley (coated cotton),I love her!! The size is awesome! I'm sure I'll be getting a pebbled eventually! That Gretta is nice too! Saw u got your red!!



Thanks!  Its a greaaaat size. They not shippable so I gotta take a ride. Ughhhhh


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks!  Its a greaaaat size. They not shippable so I gotta take a ride. Ughhhhh


Here's my Carley Olivia in cranberry that I got a few weeks ago from ILoveDooney! I probably overpaid, but cheaper than QVC price! I don't care though, I love her! Can't wait to see pics of your other new Olivias when u get them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Carley Olivia in cranberry that I got a few weeks ago from ILoveDooney! I probably overpaid, but cheaper than QVC price! I don't care though, I love her! Can't wait to see pics of your other new Olivias when u get them!



Prudddy


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> Really beautiful Pcan! I'm sure my Moss satchel won't be my last!


Trust me. It won't.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Trust me. It won't.


I know! I know! Won't be my last Olivia either! I'm a sucker for the doctor bag shape!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Carley Olivia in cranberry that I got a few weeks ago from ILoveDooney! I probably overpaid, but cheaper than QVC price! I don't care though, I love her! Can't wait to see pics of your other new Olivias when u get them!



If you got her from ilovedooney.com I'm sure you got a good deal. She's beautiful, and you love her so she is worth whatever you paid! 

Congrats! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Carley Olivia in cranberry that I got a few weeks ago from ILoveDooney! I probably overpaid, but cheaper than QVC price! I don't care though, I love her! Can't wait to see pics of your other new Olivias when u get them!


Gorgeous! I can see why you love her.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! I can see why you love her.


Thank you ladies! And I like the coated cotton, because I'm a preschool teacher! This will be my go to bag to have around the kiddies!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red




Really pretty! I hope you can make it to the outlet to get the ones you want. It's worth the ride for the savings I think. The midnight is so pretty and so is the Gretta. Have fun! [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I think the split is about 50/50... Though I don't care for the center zip, I own 5 Chelsea's with #6 on the way in Natural. I just love this style, almost as much as I do my Clayton sisters. Its definitely not a show stopper for me but my preference is no center divider.
> 
> View attachment 3070464



Wow darling! So beautiful!


----------



## tristaeliseh

I went to Goodwill today, with no intentions of finding anything, but I do like to look and well, I came out with an all black mini tassel tote for 3.99. The sticker is still inside at the bottom of the bag, there's also the extra tag of being "assembled in Mexico" as well as the typical red/white/blue tag! 

Never had an all black D&B bag so this pretty special


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Wow,  what a find.  Enjoy,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tristaeliseh said:


> I went to Goodwill today, with no intentions of finding anything, but I do like to look and well, I came out with an all black mini tassel tote for 3.99. The sticker is still inside at the bottom of the bag, there's also the extra tag of being "assembled in Mexico" as well as the typical red/white/blue tag!
> 
> Never had an all black D&B bag so this pretty special




Very nice find!!!! [emoji7].


----------



## tristaeliseh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Very nice find!!!! [emoji7].


I switched out of my bag and into this one so I'm excited to start using it for real. I have to back outdoors anyway and face the heat.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoke Olivia Pebble -
> very very very nice size...she is a keeper - MAYBE...going to wait until Sat until I see if AS IS bags to on EASYPAY


I love how well you can see the pebbling on this one. Very nice. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Olivia in Gretta - Dont think she a keeper -I really want her in the red


 
That looks like my color right there, lol.  Is that the seafoam? I have the Gretta Satchel in Seafoam and she's pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my Carley Olivia in cranberry that I got a few weeks ago from ILoveDooney! I probably overpaid, but cheaper than QVC price! I don't care though, I love her! Can't wait to see pics of your other new Olivias when u get them!


Ohhhhh, pretty!  Love Cranberry!  Congrats!






tristaeliseh said:


> I went to Goodwill today, with no intentions of finding anything, but I do like to look and well, I came out with an all black mini tassel tote for 3.99. The sticker is still inside at the bottom of the bag, there's also the extra tag of being "assembled in Mexico" as well as the typical red/white/blue tag!
> 
> Never had an all black D&B bag so this pretty special


 
Score!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


Very nice!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .



Lovely!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


Very very smashing. I love grey!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhhh, pretty!  Love Cranberry!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score!! Congrats!


Thank You!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


I love your new bag! Beautiful color! So happy she finally arrived! Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .




Very pretty!  I love grey too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


Great choice MKC. It can go with so many things.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


 
Twins! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice!





elbgrl said:


> Lovely!





BlazenHsss said:


> Very very smashing. I love grey!!





Thatsmypurse said:


> I love your new bag! Beautiful color! So happy she finally arrived! Congrats!





Suzwhat said:


> Very pretty!  I love grey too.





YankeeDooney said:


> Great choice MKC. It can go with so many things.



Thank you Ladies, I am anxious to wear her. I really love this style. This is my third zip zip--patent, pebbled, and saffiano--so they are all very different. I think I would also like an all black pebbled (with black handles....). I think I am looking for trade in candidates--I just hate to pay full price when there is a way around it .


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Twins! Love it! Congrats!


Thanks MB--I know you love zip zips!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .




Twins! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  Love you new grey Saffiano zip zip.... great color and great style.  The zip zip is one of my favorite Dooney styles.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .


Gorgeous, she almost looks like bone!


----------



## Nebo

Such a beautiful color! Congrats, darling!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thank you Ladies, I am anxious to wear her. I really love this style. This is my third zip zip--patent, pebbled, and saffiano--so they are all very different. I think I would also like an all black pebbled (with black handles....). I think I am looking for trade in candidates--I just hate to pay full price when there is a way around it .


 
GF, Call the outlets. They have had the pebbled zip zip in blk/blk for quite some time. Maybe is shippable.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> GF, Call the outlets. They have had the pebbled zip zip in blk/blk for quite some time. Maybe is shippable.



Oh thanks GF, I will definitely do that!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .




Really nice! I saw this IRL and it is a very light gray color. Very versatile. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside. 

The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.  

View attachment 3083568

View attachment 3083569


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  Love you new grey Saffiano zip zip.... great color and great style.  The zip zip is one of my favorite Dooney styles.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous, she almost looks like bone!





Nebo said:


> Such a beautiful color! Congrats, darling!



Thank you my Dooney GFs


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


Oh I love her!! The color and texture is perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


BTW, your hair looks different, it looks so nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569





MrsKC said:


> BTW, your hair looks different, it looks so nice.



Hi NAC! 

Miss Celadon is pretty! 

Congrats!

And ITA with KC! Your hairstyle is nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Light grey saffiano zip zip just arrived. Seems very light weight. I have multiple things to wear her with .



Hi KC!

I think the saffiano satchel is light weight too!  I love the grey zip zip with your OOTD! (Another thread).

Was she lightweight when you carried her?


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


Celadon was the only color that stood out for me last Q show.
It's bigger than I had thought!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> I think the saffiano satchel is light weight too!  I love the grey zip zip with your OOTD! (Another thread).
> 
> Was she lightweight when you carried her?



Hi there, thank you and yes--she seemed lighter than the pebbled zip zip that I have been wearing for the better part of the week. I didn't check the weight difference though. 
I know some ladies don't care for the finish or the coating on the saff but you could just wipe it off if you got something on it, so it is very carefree. 

Let me know if you would like any more details.

O/T-- I think it is wonderful you get to spend some much time with your grand kids. In about five years we are planning on moving closer to my son so our grandson can come over after school, etc. He is 6 mo old now and I can't wait. Handbag purchases will likely come to a screeching halt then as we will be making lifestyle changes.......but anything for the grandkids


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


What a great color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi there, thank you and yes--she seemed lighter than the pebbled zip zip that I have been wearing for the better part of the week. I didn't check the weight difference though.
> I know some ladies don't care for the finish or the coating on the saff but you could just wipe it off if you got something on it, so it is very carefree.
> 
> Let me know if you would like any more details.
> 
> O/T-- I think it is wonderful you get to spend some much time with your grand kids. In about five years we are planning on moving closer to my son so our grandson can come over after school, etc. He is 6 mo old now and I can't wait. Handbag purchases will likely come to a screeching halt then as we will be making lifestyle changes.......but anything for the grandkids



I'm sorry for the delay in replying, our internet went down again! :censor:  Saffiano leather has grown on me.  In addition to the easy care, I love it's structure.  If I ever get a white satchel it will be in saffiano leather.

O/T reply:  Thanks KC! It was a hard decision to make because it required a complete lifestyle change, but 15 months later I have no regrets!  There are moments you just can't capture in pictures, videos, or web cams. And you're right about handbag purchases.  I was averaging one handbag a month when I was working, now it's more like one handbag a season. (And it has to be at a great sales price!  )  But it's a small price to pay to be with my three special gifts!   And I get a lot of use from the bags I do buy.

Good luck to you as you prepare for your move!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


 

Love it GF! Congrats!
I wonder what's the difference between this one and the teal they used to have. It looks a bit lighter maybe?


Love the new hair style too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Oh I love her!! The color and texture is perfect!


Me too!  I like the richness of the color and the pebbling of the leather. 



MrsKC said:


> BTW, your hair looks different, it looks so nice.


Thanks!  I've been letting it grow for awhile and recently got layers so it looks like a shag cut. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> Miss Celadon is pretty!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> And ITA with KC! Your hairstyle is nice!


I agree!  Miss Celadon IS pretty!  She's definitely a keeper. Thank you for compliment about my hair. 



BlazenHsss said:


> Celadon was the only color that stood out for me last Q show.
> It's bigger than I had thought!


I really like the color too. It is a good sized bag. 



Trudysmom said:


> What a great color!


I agree. It's a rich color and very pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF! Congrats!
> I wonder what's the difference between this one and the teal they used to have. It looks a bit lighter maybe?
> 
> 
> Love the new hair style too!



Thanks GF! I haven't seen teal IRL, so I'm not sure. I'm curious too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB and NAC:*  the Celedon is lighter than the teal.  In store lighting the teal looks almost like navy, but in natural light the teal looks like a dark teal... some green, some blue.  The Celadon has more green in it and it's lighter.  The Celedon is very similar to the Jeans color... but the Celedon skews green and the Jeans skews blue.  I had the 2 colors next to each other in the store today and they are very similar.  Both the Celedon and the Jeans are fall shades, as opposed to pastels.  Of course, you can wear them 12 months of the year.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...




Bad lighting... [emoji19]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880



Love the grey and she looks wonderful on you! Great deal you got!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880



Congrats SS


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880



Is she too small for us ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB and NAC:*  the Celedon is lighter than the teal.  In store lighting the teal looks almost like navy, but in natural light the teal looks like a dark teal... some green, some blue.  The Celadon has more green in it and it's lighter.  The Celedon is very similar to the Jeans color... but the Celedon skews green and the Jeans skews blue.  I had the 2 colors next to each other in the store today and they are very similar.  Both the Celedon and the Jeans are fall shades, as opposed to pastels.  Of course, you can wear them 12 months of the year.




Thanks LJ!  I knew you'd have the scoop. And I could tell the celadon was more of a green than blue. I can't wait to get her out in natural light. 

I just may load her up for an outing tomorrow. I love the little snap coin purse. That's going to get a lot of use.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Is she too small for us ?




Juuuust a tad. It holds a lot but the size does feel a little on the small side in my opinion. I'm thinking because it's more flat than round like the normal drawstrings. For the price... She's a keeper!! I think you would think she's small. I plan to use to it as a grab and go carefree bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Juuuust a tad. It holds a lot but the size does feel a little on the small side in my opinion. I'm thinking because it's more flat than round like the normal drawstrings. For the price... She's a keeper!! I think you would think she's small. I an to use to it as a grab and go carefree bag.



Thank you. Im glad you know I liekem big


----------



## darcy-0702

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569



Love the color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880


Yay, you got it! It looks great P.

I, on the other hand, am still waiting for pictures of a certain bag that I mentioned....4 days now. Unbelievable.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay, you got it! It looks great P.
> 
> 
> 
> I, on the other hand, am still waiting for pictures of a certain bag that I mentioned....4 days now. Unbelievable.




Thanks girlfriend!! Oh no... Wow! I would keep calling. The thing is that sending photos is a courtesy each outlet decides or decides not to do. My other outlet here says they don't send pics because they don't have a way to send, so I don't even bother. They aren't the nicest people anyway. It's a shame that I have to call outlet hundreds if miles away to get great customer service.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569




Oooh I love it!!! It's such a pretty color! I also think your hair looks nice. It looks longer.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880




So pretty! She looks nice on you. Definitely a good grab and go bag.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880




Ooooh she's purty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! Oh no... Wow! I would keep calling. The thing is that sending photos is a courtesy each outlet decides or decides not to do. My other outlet here says they don't send pics because they don't have a way to send, so I don't even bother. They aren't the nicest people anyway. It's a shame that I have to call outlet hundreds if miles away to get great customer service.


It's amazing how efficient some groups are. Most I've called offer pics before I could bring it up. I have never had this issue before. I can certainly understand stores being busy, but 4 days plus they are open longer. Honestly, if they said they don't or can't take photos, I would understand more. But to keep me hanging? An impression has certainly been made.

We shall see if I ever see this bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, here she is!  Miss Celadon has arrived. The lighting in my house is not the best so it's hard to get a good sense of the color. But it seems to be more green than blue. I'll know for sure when I can take a look at her outside.
> 
> The color is very pretty though. I believe she's a keeper. I like the pebbling on the leather.
> 
> View attachment 3083568
> 
> View attachment 3083569


Lovely color, a lighter shade of Teal..lovely pebbled leather!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! She looks nice on you. Definitely a good grab and go bag.


Wow!! That's one snazzy looking bag!!  I love it! Gorgeous in the gray...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880



Very nice!  She looks great on you! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay, you got it! It looks great P.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am still waiting for pictures of a certain bag that I mentioned....4 days now. Unbelievable.



YD, when I requested photos they came but went to my "junk" email. I missed them and was just getting ready to call back when I found them.......maybe they are in your junk folder......a girl can hope .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in replying, our internet went down again! :censor:  Saffiano leather has grown on me.  In addition to the easy care, I love it's structure.  If I ever get a white satchel it will be in saffiano leather.
> 
> O/T reply:  Thanks KC! It was a hard decision to make because it required a complete lifestyle change, but 15 months later I have no regrets!  There are moments you just can't capture in pictures, videos, or web cams. And you're right about handbag purchases.  I was averaging one handbag a month when I was working, now it's more like one handbag a season. (And it has to be at a great sales price!  )  But it's a small price to pay to be with my three special gifts!   And I get a lot of use from the bags I do buy.
> 
> Good luck to you as you prepare for your move!



Thank you and I will be sure to keep you updated .


----------



## jeep317

Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

darcy-0702 said:


> Love the color!


Thanks!  Me too!  



Twoboyz said:


> Oooh I love it!!! It's such a pretty color! I also think your hair looks nice. It looks longer.


Me too!  I've been wanting to try a LoLo but could never decide on a color.  But when I saw the celadon listed and saw it on the video my decision was made.  

Thanks about my hair - it is longer.  I've been letting it grow since last winter and recently got some layers in it - like a shag cut.  This is the longest I've had it in over 10 years and so far so good.  Even in the middle of summer.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely color, a lighter shade of Teal..lovely pebbled leather!!


I agree - the pebbling is very pretty.  So far I like this bag.  I'm going to load her up today and see how she feels on my shoulder.  If that feels good then she will get an outing.  Fingers crossed....


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!


I love that one! Are you kidding? You got that for $50. Wow! Croco zip zips are stunning.


----------



## jeep317

YankeeDooney said:


> I love that one! Are you kidding? You got that for $50. Wow! Croco zip zips are stunning.



It caught my eye for sure! I thought this is beautiful but I dislike satchels & that type of shoulder strap...not sure about fussing with the zippers...then I saw the price and it was a no brainer. It was probably marked wrong but hey, that's none of my business. 

I've been carrying it for 3 days now & I just adore it.


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!


She is truly a beauty and what a wonderful price


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thank you and I will be sure to keep you updated .



Thanks! Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!



 $50? What a great price! Congrats!



jeep317 said:


> It caught my eye for sure! I thought this is beautiful but I dislike satchels & that type of shoulder strap...not sure about fussing with the zippers...then I saw the price and it was a no brainer. It was probably marked wrong but hey, that's none of my business.
> 
> I've been carrying it for 3 days now & I just adore it.



I'm happy you love carrying her. That makes the price even better!  I love carrying my croco satchel too! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  love your new Santorini drawstring.  She looks great on your shoulder.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*jeep:*  your white Croco zip zip is beautiful.  Enjoy using it.  Maybe we will bring you over to the zip zip lovers camp.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880



Hi PTB! 

I missed this post. Miss Santorini looks good on you! 

Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!



She's beautiful, and the price can't be beat!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!


 
Awesome score!  For $50 with accessories - I would have snatched her up too!  Congrats!


----------



## jeep317

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> She's beautiful, and the price can't be beat!


Love the white croco....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the suede satchel today and it's already packed up to return.      I swear, this is the thinnest suede I have ever seen.  The bag is a limp mess and folds into a beige puddle when the stuffing is removed.   I do like the color, though.    It is light weight but has one of those very thin shoulder straps.   Back it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other BIG thing is that the front panel of suede is a lighter shade than the back of the bag.  It's not noticeable unless viewing from the side, but still annoying.   You can sort of tell from this pic, but it's more obvious IRL.


So sorry..hope the suede on the new QVC logo lock is thicker...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> So sorry..hope the suede on the new QVC logo lock is thicker...


+1!  Sorry it didn't work out. It is a pretty bag and color. I would complain about the discoloration of the bag, so you don't have to pay for return shippping!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> love the white croco....


+1!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Santorini Drawstring (Grey)...
> 
> View attachment 3083881
> 
> 
> Bad lighting... [emoji19]
> View attachment 3083880


Looks great on you Pcann! I love this style! I have the Lockwood drawstring , same shape!


----------



## elbgrl

I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.




Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063


Both are gorgeous bags and colors!  I'm enjoying my summer, but seeing that beautiful suede makes me long for Fall! Though I do wear my suede Moccasins in the summer! Hmmmm......


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Both are gorgeous bags and colors!  I'm enjoying my summer, but seeing that beautiful suede makes me long for Fall! Though I do wear my suede Moccasins in the summer! Hmmmm......




Thanks TMP!  This is my 4th small lexington, I just love them.

I want to carry the suede Lolo, but it just seems nuts cause it's 90 degrees here!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TMP!  This is my 4th small lexington, I just love them.
> 
> I want to carry the suede Lolo, but it just seems nuts cause it's 90 degrees here!


Lol! It's 90 here too, but we've been getting some temps in the 60's at night! Maybe I can get away with wearing out to dinner! You need to take that bag out for a spin, and see how you like her! Please post mod shots! I love the Lexington shoppers too! I don't have one though!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063


Those pics are great, esp the outside spearmint! So vibrant!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063




Both beautiful bags girlfriend! You are right... That Spearmint is such a unique shade and I love it.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063




Love both of them! Congrats Rosie!


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063




Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Those pics are great, esp the outside spearmint! So vibrant!





Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are so pretty!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Both beautiful bags girlfriend! You are right... That Spearmint is such a unique shade and I love it.





MaryBel said:


> Love both of them! Congrats Rosie!





Suzwhat said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Newest acquisition:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

From:


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


Gorgeous, that strap is especially beautiful.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


Very pretty, I've never seen pull strings with ends like those...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


Beautiful bag! I love the color and that thick strap is awesome! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I remember the Bayou collection.  It's beautiful.   Enjoy your new bag *EOTL.*


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats EOTL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063


Congrats on your new beauties!  I especially love the Spearmint.  Something in that color is on my wish list.  I love that it's darker than the mint/aqua. 



eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


 Very pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you all, ladies.  I came home from a dreadful weekend to see this lady waiting for me so I was considerably cheered.  I traded my Ocean Blue Zip Zip for her.  The Bayou purse is NWT.  How could that be?  I do not know!

@lavenderjunkie do you remember the year?


----------



## elbgrl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:


Beautiful!  I've never seen this collection.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!  I especially love the Spearmint.  Something in that color is on my wish list.  I love that it's darker than the mint/aqua.
> 
> 
> Very pretty.  Congrats!



Thanks NAC!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*EOTL:*  I'm going to guess it was about 8 years ago,  but I really don't remember.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> *EOTL:*  I'm going to guess it was about 8 years ago,  but I really don't remember.


Hey gal, I found the catalog.  The Bayou Collection ran from 1999-2001.  I am stoked to find a NWT one in 2015!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Never thought I'd get a zip zip, but white croco & $50 changed my mind! The little phone wallet that came with her is super cute!




Beautiful!! Great deal too! Love her. [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*EOTL:*  Wow,  I didn't realize that Bayou was that old a collection.  Enjoy your new handbag.   I also had a drawstring, in white with blue trim. It was beautiful.   But,  it wouldn't stay on my shoulder,  so in a fit of closet cleaning,  I gave it to a friend.  She loves the bag and has been enjoying it for years.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, I found the catalog.  The Bayou Collection ran from 1999-2001.  I am stoked to find a NWT one in 2015!


How did you find a catalog? Online catalag somewhwhere or do you actually have one?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I started a separate thread for Miss Suede Lolo since so many were waiting for the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3087056
> 
> 
> Also Miss Spearmint Lexie arrived today from Dillards clearance, and I am in love as usual.  Her color is so unusual and not entirely what I expected, but I love it.  I think it will go year round.  She is already loaded Nd ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3087059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087063




Beautiful bags Rosie! I have seen the mint color IRL and you're right it's a great color! The small Lexington looks so cute in these gorgeous bright colors. It's a great little bag. Love that suede!


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:




Beautiful! I've never seen this one before. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

My new dome with tassels in Celadon (Peacock) came today. I will get pictures soon. So pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

My new Dooneys are here too! 
Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)


----------



## Suzwhat

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Newest acquisition:



Classically beautiful.



MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)



These are divine!

Enjoy you new bags!


----------



## Suzwhat

I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> These are divine!
> 
> Enjoy you new bags!




Thanks SuzW!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477


 
Love it! 
Congrats!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Congrats!




Thank you!  I have the Briana in black/pink and really love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)



Hey MB! 

I love your new bags! So colorful and pretty!  I saw a blue field bag at Macy's yesterday. It's bigger than I thought it would be. It's a nice size. My sister wants Briana in black with a red lining.

Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)


Awesome bags!  I love the drawstring and sisters on the Carley Olivia ( mine is cranberry) I love all the colors you chose, so vibrant! Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477



Hi SW!

 A bag ban is just to minimize our purchases. When the right bag jumps in your cart you have to get her! 

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477


Wow ! Really nice! I That color looks so rich with the woven! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My Logo lock in Charcoal came today, (still no blue, but it shipped!) This color is really pretty and rich! I think its a great neutral for Fall and Winter that will go with a lot ! Now I just need to wait and see the Blue! It's gonna be a hard decision ,  I think! This Charcoal is gorgeous ! first pic is outside, natural light,in the shade,  second is pic is natural light outside !


----------



## dgphoto

New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!


It's not much but I like it [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Having problem uploading second pic


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)


Very nice MB. I have not seen any of those in person. Wow Briana in Orange! They are all fun colors!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Second pic....outside brighter light!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dgphoto said:


> New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!
> View attachment 3089494
> 
> It's not much but I like it [emoji4]


Really cute! Love the pockets!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477


I love the taupe color in this leather. Pretty bag Suz!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SW!
> 
> 
> 
> A bag ban is just to minimize our purchases. When the right bag jumps in your cart you have to get her!
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! Congrats!



[emoji12]. Thank you!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow ! Really nice! I That color looks so rich with the woven! Congrats!



Thanks,  the color is what got to me too.



Thatsmypurse said:


> My Logo lock in Charcoal came today, (still no blue, but it shipped!) This color is really pretty and rich! I think its a great neutral for Fall and Winter that will go with a lot ! Now I just need to wait and see the Blue! It's gonna be a hard decision ,  I think! This Charcoal is gorgeous ! first pic is outside, natural light,in the shade,  second is pic is natural light outside !




I agree, this is a perfect neutral.  Can't wait to see the blue!  Enjoy!  [emoji162]


----------



## Suzwhat

dgphoto said:


> New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!
> View attachment 3089494
> 
> It's not much but I like it [emoji4]




Very cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the taupe color in this leather. Pretty bag Suz!




Thank you!  The color is smashing.  It looks great with the lighter trim color too but I had to pick one and opted for the dark.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> I love your new bags! So colorful and pretty!  I saw a blue field bag at Macy's yesterday. It's bigger than I thought it would be. It's a nice size. My sister wants Briana in black with a red lining.
> 
> Congrats!


 
Hey GF!
Thanks! You know me, I love color so I had to get these! 
I agree, it's a very nice size. You could fit a small wallet, phone and some small things.


Oh, that's a good color combination. I wished they had one with cobalt on the outside.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Awesome bags!  I love the drawstring and sisters on the Carley Olivia ( mine is cranberry) I love all the colors you chose, so vibrant! Enjoy!


 
Thanks!
I'm loving my Olivia! I switched as soon as I got her yesterday and I'm happy I got it!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Logo lock in Charcoal came today, (still no blue, but it shipped!) This color is really pretty and rich! I think its a great neutral for Fall and Winter that will go with a lot ! Now I just need to wait and see the Blue! It's gonna be a hard decision ,  I think! This Charcoal is gorgeous ! first pic is outside, natural light,in the shade,  second is pic is natural light outside !


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> Second pic....outside brighter light!




She's gorgeous! Good color! It will go with any outfit! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

dgphoto said:


> New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!
> View attachment 3089494
> 
> It's not much but I like it [emoji4]


 
It's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice MB. I have not seen any of those in person. Wow Briana in Orange! They are all fun colors!


 
Thanks YD!
I saw them at my outlet but they were only 30% and they didn't have these colors.
It was better deal at Dillards at 30%+40%+10% and no shipping and tax.


I was going to get the DS in orange but then I thought it will be kind of close to the python DS in coral, so I went with the tote. I like it more with the sides out instead of in.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more...mod shot! Well kinda mod shot! Lol, I told my son not to get my face in the pic, he barely got my body in! Oh well! He tried!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Good color! It will go with any outfit! Congrats!


Thanks!, it's gonna be hard for me to decide which to keep! Blue is still on its way! Lol...I do have a cobalt blue saffiano bag though , and a  lighter grey bag, not this dark though !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> [emoji12]. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,  the color is what got to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, this is a perfect neutral.  Can't wait to see the blue!  Enjoy!  [emoji162]


Thank You! It's really pretty, and a nice size,I don't think it's too big, but I'm 5'8" !  I'm not a big hobo girl, but this feels good to wear! Comfy strap!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags Rosie! I have seen the mint color IRL and you're right it's a great color! The small Lexington looks so cute in these gorgeous bright colors. It's a great little bag. Love that suede!


Thanks TB, the mint Lexie is already loaded up and in use!


MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)



Love every one of these MaryBel, esp. the aqua crossbody.  I have been craving that one for a long time.  How is she when filled up?


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477


Lovely!


Thatsmypurse said:


> My Logo lock in Charcoal came today, (still no blue, but it shipped!) This color is really pretty and rich! I think its a great neutral for Fall and Winter that will go with a lot ! Now I just need to wait and see the Blue! It's gonna be a hard decision ,  I think! This Charcoal is gorgeous ! first pic is outside, natural light,in the shade,  second is pic is natural light outside !





dgphoto said:


> New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!
> View attachment 3089494
> 
> It's not much but I like it [emoji4]


Very cute, congrats!


Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...mod shot! Well kinda mod shot! Lol, I told my son not to get my face in the pic, he barely got my body in! Oh well! He tried!



Love the color TMP!  And she looks great on you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks! You know me, I love color so I had to get these!
> I agree, it's a very nice size. You could fit a small wallet, phone and some small things.
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a good color combination. I wished they had one with cobalt on the outside.



Cobalt would be so pretty!  I'm surprised they don't have one in that color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Logo lock in Charcoal came today, (still no blue, but it shipped!) This color is really pretty and rich! I think its a great neutral for Fall and Winter that will go with a lot ! Now I just need to wait and see the Blue! It's gonna be a hard decision ,  I think! This Charcoal is gorgeous ! first pic is outside, natural light,in the shade,  second is pic is natural light outside !





Thatsmypurse said:


> Second pic....outside brighter light!





Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...mod shot! Well kinda mod shot! Lol, I told my son not to get my face in the pic, he barely got my body in! Oh well! He tried!



Hi TMP!

She's beautiful!  I think it's going to be hard to decide between Charcoal and Blue.  I can't wait for you to get Blue!

Thanks for the pics! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute, congrats!
> 
> 
> Love the color TMP!  And she looks great on you!


Thank You! I love how your blue looks too! It's gonna be a hares decision for sure! Both are so pretty! I don't think this bag feels big on! it looked big when I first took it out of the box, but once I put my purse organizer in her and slung her over my shoulder, I loved it !


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> New to me! This 'bay purchase came today!
> View attachment 3089494
> 
> It's not much but I like it [emoji4]



Hi DGP!

The bag looks like it's in great condition! What a great bay purchase.

Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> She's beautiful!  I think it's going to be hard to decide between Charcoal and Blue.  I can't wait for you to get Blue!
> 
> Thanks for the pics! Congrats!


Thanks RN! I love the color! But I think I'm gonna like Blue too! it's definitely gonna be a hard choice! Will have to look at my Fall/ Winter wardrobe to help me decide! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I'm loving my Olivia! I switched as soon as I got her yesterday and I'm happy I got it!


I love my Carley Olivia so much! Perfect size, and worry free coated cotton! I wore mine today, even though cranberry is a little fall-ish, it looked cute with my navy and white striped maxi today!


----------



## dgphoto

Thatsmypurse said:


> Really cute! Love the pockets!







Suzwhat said:


> Very cute!  Enjoy!







MaryBel said:


> It's so cute! Congrats!







elbgrl said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute, congrats!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DGP!
> 
> 
> 
> The bag looks like it's in great condition! What a great bay purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks, ladies!! It'll be a fun weekend bag! [emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)




Oh, my stars! I love them!!! Congrats!


----------



## dgphoto

Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477




GORGEOUS!! I'm so jealous! [emoji6]


----------



## dgphoto

Thatsmypurse said:


> Second pic....outside brighter light!




That is amazing!! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks!, it's gonna be hard for me to decide which to keep! Blue is still on its way! Lol...I do have a cobalt blue saffiano bag though , and a  lighter grey bag, not this dark though !




I know what you mean, I love blue, so blue is my instant choice, but I keep looking at the other colors and all of them are gorgeous, it's hard to pick just one.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love every one of these MaryBel, esp. the aqua crossbody.  I have been craving that one for a long time.  How is she when filled up?




Thanks Rosie!
I actually haven't even open it. I'll try later and see what I can fit and I'll take pics of the inside.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Cobalt would be so pretty!  I'm surprised they don't have one in that color.


 
I know, what's up with that! They are losing sales!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean, I love blue, so blue is my instant choice, but I keep looking at the other colors and all of them are gorgeous, it's hard to pick just one.


One has to go back though! Too much money to keep both, I just got my Flo satchel about a month ago, so can't keep both! too bad!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love my Carley Olivia so much! Perfect size, and worry free coated cotton! I wore mine today, even though cranberry is a little fall-ish, it looked cute with my navy and white striped maxi today!


 
Cranberry looks good with any color because it just looks so elegant.
The only thing I don't like about these is the natural vachetta on the handles, strap and trim. It gets water marks, so it's not completely carefree.


----------



## MaryBel

dgphoto said:


> Oh, my stars! I love them!!! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> One has to go back though! Too much money to keep both, I just got my Flo satchel about a month ago, so can't keep both! too bad!




I agree, they are a bit expensive.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Cranberry looks good with any color because it just looks so elegant.
> The only thing I don't like about these is the natural vachetta on the handles, strap and trim. It gets water marks, so it's not completely carefree.


Thanks! I haven't had that problem yet...Can you treat the vachetta leather with anything to prevent or minimize watermarks? I Haven't had this one that long either!!!! Got her earlier this summer from Ilovedooney.com, no outlets in my State!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Cranberry looks good with any color because it just looks so elegant.
> The only thing I don't like about these is the natural vachetta on the handles, strap and trim. It gets water marks, so it's not completely carefree.



Did you just say cranberry?  I know this is tedious when some of y'all buy/have ten or twenty to show at a time, but ANYHOO...I give you the Dooney Plaza bag:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Vintage Plaza bag part II:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thank you kindly for letting me share, ladies!  You are all peaches! &#55356;&#57169;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you kindly for letting me share, ladies!  You are all peaches! &#55356;&#57169;


love the color!!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> love the color!!




So ducky:


----------



## _purseaddict_

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)







Suzwhat said:


> I was on a bag ban but this happened.  It kind of jumped in my cart.  Claremont woven Perry in taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089477




I love those woven bags both of u have. So classy.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...mod shot! Well kinda mod shot! Lol, I told my son not to get my face in the pic, he barely got my body in! Oh well! He tried!




Your bag is so pretty, it looks like a bit of Gucci hobo. L[emoji7]VE it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Vintage Plaza bag part II:


That's so pretty! I love cranberry!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So ducky:


Love the duckies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

_purseaddict_ said:


> Your bag is so pretty, it looks like a bit of Gucci hobo. L[emoji7]VE it!


Thank you so much! She smells really good too!  Mmmm suede!:giggles:


----------



## swags

Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101


Really pretty color! Looks like its in perfect condition! Congrats!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Seriously, I need to be stopped. I found this great satchel today at Goodwill for 3.99 so about 4.27. NEVER had/owned a bag like this and even thought about satchels the other day. Just my luck! AND there is a strap attached as well.


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did you just say cranberry?  I know this is tedious when some of y'all buy/have ten or twenty to show at a time, but ANYHOO...I give you the Dooney Plaza bag:


 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> Vintage Plaza bag part II:


 
This is so pretty! 




eyeoftheleopard said:


> So ducky:




I love this style! So colorful and happy! Congrats on both!


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101


 
Awesome find! Rouge is a gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love every one of these MaryBel, esp. the aqua crossbody.  I have been craving that one for a long time.  How is she when filled up?


 
Hey Rosie, I tried some of my stuff in the crossbody. A full size wallet won't fit.
I was only able to fit a coach wristlet, my phone, a coach pill case and my little coin case.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie, I tried some of my stuff in the crossbody. A full size wallet won't fit.
> I was only able to fit a coach wristlet, my phone, a coach pill case and my little coin case.



Thanks for that MaryBel!  I do love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did you just say cranberry?  I know this is tedious when some of y'all buy/have ten or twenty to show at a time, but ANYHOO...I give you the Dooney Plaza bag:


That is a really pretty bag and color.


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> So ducky:


That bag is so cute, love all of the colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101


Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> Seriously, I need to be stopped. I found this great satchel today at Goodwill for 3.99 so about 4.27. NEVER had/owned a bag like this and even thought about satchels the other day. Just my luck! AND there is a strap attached as well.


What a pretty vintage bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie, I tried some of my stuff in the crossbody. A full size wallet won't fit.
> I was only able to fit a coach wristlet, my phone, a coach pill case and my little coin case.


Very pretty bag and pouches. I collect pouches.


----------



## Trudysmom

My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.  

I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and pouches. I collect pouches.




Thanks TM!



Trudysmom said:


> My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.
> 
> I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


 


She's gorgeous! I love this new color! I'm definitely getting something in this color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous! I love this new color! I'm definitely getting something in this color!


Really? I would have never guessed. Don't you mean "somethings" Miss MaryBel? 

I know how your mind works woman.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.
> 
> I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


Very nice TM. It will look nice next to lavender in a photo. Hint, hint.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> My new Dooneys are here too!
> Siena Serena in Hot Pink/Kelly Green, Siena Briana in Orange/Hot Pink, Carley Olivia in Seafoam and Claremont Field Bag in Aqua (which is very close to seafoam, just a tiny bit darker)



Love it honey!  Let me know how do you like the field bag and serena.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.
> 
> I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


Such a beautiful color.Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie, I tried some of my stuff in the crossbody. A full size wallet won't fit.
> I was only able to fit a coach wristlet, my phone, a coach pill case and my little coin case.


Thank you for this. I wanted to buy this bag on my outlet trip. I didnt like that I couldnt fit a wallet, wish they put more inside slits and pockets so you dont need one. Other thing was the straps were too long for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Did you just say cranberry?  I know this is tedious when some of y'all buy/have ten or twenty to show at a time, but ANYHOO...I give you the Dooney Plaza bag:


Wow EOTL, you have been finding some very unique items lately. Another pretty that I've not seen.
Nice color too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me. 

Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Really? I would have never guessed. Don't you mean "somethings" Miss MaryBel?
> 
> I know how your mind works woman.




Well, what I mean is at least one


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Love it honey!  Let me know how do you like the field bag and serena.


 
Thanks GF!
I think I'm going to love carrying them! The field bag will be perfect for going to the movies or for a walk on the beach and the serena for any occasion. I love the feel of the leather, so smooth. I think I will be carrying it on the weekend.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.


 
She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.



Sexy


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Congrats!


Thanks GF! Like I really need another bag but I am going to look at this purchase like I am saving the bag and that it has a nice home now. It is the least I can do.  Poor things without a home. Must save them.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.
> 
> I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


I love the celadon color that D&B has been doing lately! So beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  love your charcoal Campbell.  That color is a very rare thing.   I wanted one but could never find one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  love your charcoal Campbell.  That color is a very rare thing.   I wanted one but could never find one.


Thanks LJ. I know ******* did not have any.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> My new Celadon Dome satchel with tassels arrived yesterday.
> 
> I love the Peacock color with the leather straps and tassels.


Thats such a pretty color! I love it with that color leather trim as well! enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.


Thats a gorgeous bag! Love your color choice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy





lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  love your charcoal Campbell.  That color is a very rare thing.   I wanted one but could never find one.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag! Love your color choice!



Thanks Ladies. Gotta love the greys. Always in style I believe.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.



She's a beauty YD!

I bet she is even prettier in person because of the way the light hits the color and the "pattern" (that's not the right word) of the bag.   

I'm happy you received such good service and it arrived so well packed!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty YD!
> 
> I bet she is even prettier in person because of the way the light hits the color and the "pattern" (that's not the right word) of the bag.
> 
> I'm happy you received such good service and it arrived so well packed!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


texture?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> texture?



That's it!  Thanks so much!  It was making me crazy trying to think of the word so I just wrote pattern.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.



The middle picture...wow...you have a lovely home and real artistic flair!  Very classy bag, too, the charcoal is SO classy! &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56412;&#10084;&#65039;

Thank you all for the nice compliments on my cranberry Plaza bag! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101


I so love the rouge color. Great choice! I don't blame you for wanting another.


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> The middle picture...wow...you have a lovely home and real artistic flair!  Very classy bag, too, the charcoal is SO classy! &#10084;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Thank you all for the nice compliments on my cranberry Plaza bag! &#9786;&#65039;


Aww, how sweet... thanks E. Yeah, I was really drawn to that charcoal and the 70% discount made it harder to resist. It was like it had magnetic powers or something.


----------



## BlazenHsss

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101


I love the front pleating of the Toledo bags!!  
I love mine so much I'm scared to wear her out much. She's my "dressy" bag
Isn't Rouge a killer color in Toledo??


----------



## swags

BlazenHsss said:


> I love the front pleating of the Toledo bags!!
> I love mine so much I'm scared to wear her out much. She's my "dressy" bag
> Isn't Rouge a killer color in Toledo??


 
Oh my gosh yes. I found the chestnut at TJmaxx a couple of weeks ago. I  saw Toledo on the QVC show but didn't realize how great it is in person.  Love the rouge color. I've gotten a lot of compliments on this bag too.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Aww, how sweet... thanks E. Yeah, I was really drawn to that charcoal and the 70% discount made it harder to resist. It was like it had magnetic powers or something.



Or could be the metal plate in your head...(giggles) jk...jk &#128518;&#128563;


----------



## klynneann

swags said:


> Two weeks after getting the Toledo hobo in chestnut I knew I wanted one in red. I found this new on eBay for a great price. Was incorrectly listed as fuchsia but the actual color is rouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090100
> View attachment 3090101



Gorgeous - really love this color!



tristaeliseh said:


> Seriously, I need to be stopped. I found this great satchel today at Goodwill for 3.99 so about 4.27. NEVER had/owned a bag like this and even thought about satchels the other day. Just my luck! AND there is a strap attached as well.



I'm certainly not going to stop you from finding these beautiful vintage bags and saving them from an uncertain fate.    Great find!


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.



Beautiful - it almost has a purplish tinge in that second photo.  Great purchase!


----------



## aprimo

I got a great deal at TJ Maxx today! I was there a couple of weeks ago and they had the D&B Santorini Hobo in a dark red color for $199. I was tempted, but I don't really need a bag that color and I made myself leave it there. Today I went back and they had very few Dooneys--lots of very nice Michael Kors leather bags getting beaten to death on the racks, but not so much with the Dooneys. Well, on nearly the very last rack I spotted the dark red Santorini and this time it was on clearance for $139. I could see only one faint mark on the back that I think might come off with some leather cleaner. I decided it had to come home with me!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aprimo said:


> I got a great deal at TJ Maxx today! I was there a couple of weeks ago and they had the D&B Santorini Hobo in a dark red color for $199. I was tempted, but I don't really need a bag that color and I made myself leave it there. Today I went back and they had very few Dooneys--lots of very nice Michael Kors leather bags getting beaten to death on the racks, but not so much with the Dooneys. Well, on nearly the very last rack I spotted the dark red Santorini and this time it was on clearance for $139. I could see only one faint mark on the back that I think might come off with some leather cleaner. I decided it had to come home with me!


And no photo for us?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> I had seen this bag many months ago at the outlet. Tried it on many times but the price was much higher then. Well, it kind of haunted me.
> 
> Then I saw photos of the Vero Beach Outlet that one of you ladies kindly posted. There were several Campbells in the photo. I thought about it more and then gave them a call. They had the Campbell Belted Shopper in Charcoal that I had admired. The SA was very nice and promptly emailed a picture....done deal. They packed it so nicely and it arrived today. I am so pleased with this bag. The leather is gorgeous, zips easily and is rich looking. To me, it is one of those bags that is much prettier in person...not sure why. I love the "exotic" leather bags so this is a keeper. Might have to consider other colors and styles. Hmmm.


Love it in the charcoal...


----------



## dgphoto

aprimo said:


> I got a great deal at TJ Maxx today! I was there a couple of weeks ago and they had the D&B Santorini Hobo in a dark red color for $199. I was tempted, but I don't really need a bag that color and I made myself leave it there. Today I went back and they had very few Dooneys--lots of very nice Michael Kors leather bags getting beaten to death on the racks, but not so much with the Dooneys. Well, on nearly the very last rack I spotted the dark red Santorini and this time it was on clearance for $139. I could see only one faint mark on the back that I think might come off with some leather cleaner. I decided it had to come home with me!




I need pix! [emoji4] I've been banned from further buying so I'll have to live vicariously through every one else's purchases!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations on that find *aprimo*.  The dark red must be the Bordeaux color.  That's a beautiful color in the santorini.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal when I get home. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I shocked myself with this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  that's a very pretty color.  But I didn't realize the outlets had that satchel in pebbled leather.  I thought it was a Q exclusive.   I love that satchel and the color you chose is lovely.... is it spring pink?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  that's a very pretty color.  But I didn't realize the outlets had that satchel in pebbled leather.  I thought it was a Q exclusive.   I love that satchel and the color you chose is lovely.... is it spring pink?




No, this is the bag I carried today and yes it's a Q exclusive. It's red... It's getting dark so color is showing up a little dull. The reveal is in the bag... I'll post when I get home. [emoji16]. But thank you, I love this bag. I also have it in black.

Her it is more true to color/enhanced.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lovely bright color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, this is the bag I carried today and yes it's a Q exclusive. It's red... It's getting dark so color is showing up a little dull. The reveal is in the bag... I'll post when I get home. [emoji16]. But thank you, I love this bag. I also have it in black.




Now you are teasing me.  I don't have any bags on order so I need to live vicariously thru your purchases.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely bright color!




Thank you! The reveal is actually in the bag. The red bag is what I carried today [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal #1 - Nylon Backpack in Black w/Sierra Trim... Back to School treat for my daughter! She's an awesome student and deserve it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #1 - Nylon Backpack in Black w/Sierra Trim... Back to School treat for my daughter! She's an awesome student and deserve it.
> 
> View attachment 3096226


Great back pack!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.  

I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal #3 - 2 keychains/bag charms...


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359



Sure looks purrrtyyyy!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359


O-----M-----G,

You finally got one! Did the Dooney angels sing or what? I really like the jeans color. And nice choice of charms too.

I have been looking for leather tassels for my Z2. I think it would be a nice complement to the bag...give it a little more glam.
One of the gals on here had the Brahmin tassel key fob on her Saffiano Zip Zip and I loved the look.
I think I may try to make one to match the trim color. I believe you've done some crafting like that if I recall?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> O-----M-----G,
> 
> You finally got one! Did the Dooney angels sing or what? I really like the jeans color. And nice choice of charms too.
> 
> I have been looking for leather tassels for my Z2. I think it would be a nice complement to the bag...give it a little more glam.
> One of the gals on here had the Brahmin tassel key fob on her Saffiano Zip Zip and I loved the look.
> I think I may try to make one to match the trim color. I believe you've done some crafting like that if I recall?




Lol... Yes, I finally did it! Well the angels aren't singing yet. I'm still trying to decide if it's right for me. I'm taking her for a spin tomorrow, so we will see. I think she's a keeper though. She'll grow on me. 

And yes... I've done some simple
Crafting (if that's what u wanna call it, lol) with tassels but they aren't quite right. I can't find the right sized clasp to fit on my
Larger satchels. I may pull them out and see what I can come up with. And the Brahmin tassels are gorgeous.  I'm not
Sure how the Croco will look against
Pebbled. I can see it looking nice on Saffiano.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Sure looks purrrtyyyy!!!! Enjoy!!!




Thank you girlfriend!!! [emoji2]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, I finally did it! Well the angels aren't singing yet. I'm still trying to decide if it's right for me. I'm taking her for a spin tomorrow, so we will see. I think she's a keeper though. She'll grow on me.
> 
> And yes... I've done some simple
> Crafting (if that's what u wanna call it, lol) with tassels but they aren't quite right. I can't find the right sized clasp to fit on my
> Larger satchels. I may pull them out and see what I can come up with. And the Brahmin tassels are gorgeous.  I'm not
> Sure how the Croco will look against
> Pebbled. I can see it looking nice on Saffiano.


I think they are called snap hooks or lobster claw snap hooks. I have been searching for the various bits and pieces to make some tassels for my bags. Just something I wanted to try. Lots of instructional vids on YouTube. It looks fairly easy. Might be a fun little project. I am just picky because I want the hardware to match the bags.


----------



## Neener1991

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359



What a beauty!  Yay  !!!!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359


Beautiful!!! I love the jeans color. Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #1 - Nylon Backpack in Black w/Sierra Trim... Back to School treat for my daughter! She's an awesome student and deserve it.
> 
> View attachment 3096226




I hope she loves it! What a great gift to start off a new school year. She's going. In style! Good luck to her. [emoji4] oh and that red bag (sigh) just gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359


Is it too small for you? 
I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359




Yay!! I hope you grow to love it. It's a great little bag of you don't want to carry a big one with you and it just feels so ladylike. Jeans is a beautiful color. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> I got a great deal at TJ Maxx today! I was there a couple of weeks ago and they had the D&B Santorini Hobo in a dark red color for $199. I was tempted, but I don't really need a bag that color and I made myself leave it there. Today I went back and they had very few Dooneys--lots of very nice Michael Kors leather bags getting beaten to death on the racks, but not so much with the Dooneys. Well, on nearly the very last rack I spotted the dark red Santorini and this time it was on clearance for $139. I could see only one faint mark on the back that I think might come off with some leather cleaner. I decided it had to come home with me!




Great deal! You had to take her home for that! Congrats. That's a great TJmaxx find. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! I hope you grow to love it. It's a great little bag of you don't want to carry a big one with you and it just feels so ladylike. Jeans is a beautiful color. [emoji4]


Pecan:  It's beautiful and I do love the color!  When we go to lunch and I'm purse watching I see a lot of this style, a very popular bag.  I've yet to get one though, for me they're a bit too dainty and I'm not dainty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  thanks for the reveal.  I'm sure your daughter will love the back pack,  it's really nice.  As for the zip zip.... welcome to the club.

  It's not an oversized handbag,  but it can hold a lot of stuff and it's very comfortable to carry.  I also love the jeans color paired with the trim color.   I hope the zip zip works well for you.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lovely present for your daughter!!  I'm sure she'll just love it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #3 - 2 keychains/bag charms...
> 
> View attachment 3096366


Your new zip zip and bag charms are so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359


Love both bags Pcann, Love the color of the zip, zip! Really nice keychains too! enjoy


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> O-----M-----G,
> 
> You finally got one! Did the Dooney angels sing or what? I really like the jeans color. And nice choice of charms too.
> 
> I have been looking for leather tassels for my Z2. I think it would be a nice complement to the bag...give it a little more glam.
> One of the gals on here had the Brahmin tassel key fob on her Saffiano Zip Zip and I loved the look.
> I think I may try to make one to match the trim color. I believe you've done some crafting like that if I recall?



Hello, friend.  I would let you have my tassel, but I am using it.  I am sure you understand.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Oh, and wanting to share my new goodies, too!  I give you my first Teton in red/navy/dark taupe:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Kitty bag:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Back of taupe Kilty:


----------



## Trudysmom

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh, and wanting to share my new goodies, too!  I give you my first Teton in red/navy/dark taupe:


That is a really pretty bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

"One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm


----------



## YankeeDooney

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hello, friend.  I would let you have my tassel, but I am using it.  I am sure you understand.


Yes friend. I understand completely. Priorities.

Ironically, I found a moss/olive green tassel in Marshall's today hanging by its lonesome self. Lovely leather, about 10 inches long with goldtone hardware/clip...marked down to 5 bucks!  How could I not get it? You can't make one for under that. I will have to cut the length a bit, but I am sure it will look good on one of my current or future purses. : )


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes friend. I understand completely. Priorities.
> 
> Ironically, I found a moss/olive green tassel in Marshall's today hanging by its lonesome self. Lovely leather, about 10 inches long with goldtone hardware/clip...marked down to 5 bucks!  How could I not get it? You can't make one for under that. I will have to cut the length a bit, but I am sure it will look good on one of my current or future purses. : )



How could you not get it?  I understand COMPLETELY!


Wowza Pecan that is one glorious black beauty! &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> "One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm
> 
> View attachment 3097251



Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> How could you not get it?  I understand COMPLETELY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza Pecan that is one glorious black beauty! [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]




Thanks girlfriend! I'm still trying to decide if I'm in love.


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> "One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm
> 
> View attachment 3097251



Hey Pecan-  can you describe the base?  Is it flexible or hard?  How does it feel on?  light? Average?

QVC had this in a few colors.  Do you remember what colors were originally available? 

Also- what is it that makes you not fall in love?  You seem to be on the fence.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Hey Pecan-  can you describe the base?  Is it flexible or hard?  How does it feel on?  light? Average?
> 
> 
> 
> QVC had this in a few colors.  Do you remember what colors were originally available?
> 
> 
> 
> Also- what is it that makes you not fall in love?  You seem to be on the fence.




The base is a little flexible but sturdy. It's not super hard. It has a little give when you try and push on it but not enough to where it will bow if you pack it up. 

I love the way it feels on because it's not stiff unlike other Saffiano I've seen/felt. It stays on the shoulder and that's what I was afraid of with the leather being a little slicker but I have no issues. I'm actually carrying her today and loving her more and mor. It's very light when empty but as with any bag, it depends on what you load it up with. It's very carefree, which is what I like. It's a change from the leather where you have to be a little more gentle sometimes. 

They had Bordeaux, Ivy, Black, Grey and a blue that resembles the color Jeans. I think those were the colors. 

I wasn't initially in love because I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano. I have an Oyster Willa in Saffiano but that's it and I love that bag. I was stuck on not liking Saf, so I guess it was a mind thing, however, I'm loving the now that I've loaded her up and carrying her today. The black is a true black, which I love.  I think it's a very clean simple bag which I also love.


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> The base is a little flexible but sturdy. It's not super hard. It has a little give when you try and push on it but not enough to where it will bow if you pack it up.
> 
> I love the way it feels on because it's not stiff unlike other Saffiano I've seen/felt. It stays on the shoulder and that's what I was afraid of with the leather being a little slicker but I have no issues. I'm actually carrying her today and loving her more and mor. It's very light when empty but as with any bag, it depends on what you load it up with. It's very carefree, which is what I like. It's a change from the leather where you have to be a little more gentle sometimes.
> 
> They had Bordeaux, Ivy, Black, Grey and a blue that resembles the color Jeans. I think those were the colors.
> 
> I wasn't initially in love because I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano. I have an Oyster Willa in Saffiano but that's it and I love that bag. I was stuck on not liking Saf, so I guess it was a mind thing, however, I'm loving the now that I've loaded her up and carrying her today. The black is a true black, which I love.  I think it's a very clean simple bag which I also love.



Hope you decide to keep.  I think the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Daquiri said:


> Hope you decide to keep.  I think the bag is gorgeous.




Thanks girlfriend!  Yes, I think she's a keeper!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #1 - Nylon Backpack in Black w/Sierra Trim... Back to School treat for my daughter! She's an awesome student and deserve it.
> 
> View attachment 3096226




The backpack is so cute! I'm sure your daughter will love it!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359




Oh, :faints: Love your zip zip! It's a gorgeous shade of blue! Congrats!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #3 - 2 keychains/bag charms...
> 
> View attachment 3096366




Those are cute!



PcanTannedBty said:


> "One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm
> 
> View attachment 3097251


 
GF, you are on a roll! I love the DS! I carried my magenta python yesterday and I'm loving the drawstring style, so chic and easy to handle! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Oh, and wanting to share my new goodies, too!  I give you my first Teton in red/navy/dark taupe:


 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> Kitty bag:


 


eyeoftheleopard said:


> Back of taupe Kilty:


 
Your bags are so pretty, especially the Teton in red, OMG! Congrats!
I love the older styles but since I don't know them, I don't feel comfortable buying them on ebay since there are so many fakes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> The backpack is so cute! I'm sure your daughter will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, :faints: Love your zip zip! It's a gorgeous shade of blue! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you are on a roll! I love the DS! I carried my magenta python yesterday and I'm loving the drawstring style, so chic and easy to handle! Congrats!




Thank you girlfriend!!! I too am loving these drawstrings. Very easy to carry. I saw your post yesterday and she's stunning. Such a unique color.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! I too am loving these drawstrings. Very easy to carry. I saw your post yesterday and she's stunning. Such a unique color.


 
Thank you! I don't go for pinks as often but I loved this one since it's a bit darker and love the green inside!


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> The base is a little flexible but sturdy. It's not super hard. It has a little give when you try and push on it but not enough to where it will bow if you pack it up.
> 
> I love the way it feels on because it's not stiff unlike other Saffiano I've seen/felt. It stays on the shoulder and that's what I was afraid of with the leather being a little slicker but I have no issues. I'm actually carrying her today and loving her more and mor. It's very light when empty but as with any bag, it depends on what you load it up with. It's very carefree, which is what I like. It's a change from the leather where you have to be a little more gentle sometimes.
> 
> They had Bordeaux, Ivy, Black, Grey and a blue that resembles the color Jeans. I think those were the colors.
> 
> I wasn't initially in love because I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano. I have an Oyster Willa in Saffiano but that's it and I love that bag. I was stuck on not liking Saf, so I guess it was a mind thing, however, I'm loving the now that I've loaded her up and carrying her today. The black is a true black, which I love.  I think it's a very clean simple bag which I also love.



Thanks for the summary!  I really love this bag and will order one as soon as my husband leaves the house!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Thanks for the summary!  I really love this bag and will order one as soon as my husband leaves the house!




Lmbo!!! I'm glad I don't have that problem. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> The base is a little flexible but sturdy. It's not super hard. It has a little give when you try and push on it but not enough to where it will bow if you pack it up.
> 
> I love the way it feels on because it's not stiff unlike other Saffiano I've seen/felt. It stays on the shoulder and that's what I was afraid of with the leather being a little slicker but I have no issues. I'm actually carrying her today and loving her more and mor. It's very light when empty but as with any bag, it depends on what you load it up with. It's very carefree, which is what I like. It's a change from the leather where you have to be a little more gentle sometimes.
> 
> They had Bordeaux, Ivy, Black, Grey and a blue that resembles the color Jeans. I think those were the colors.
> 
> I wasn't initially in love because I'm not a huge fan of Saffiano. I have an Oyster Willa in Saffiano but that's it and I love that bag. I was stuck on not liking Saf, so I guess it was a mind thing, however, I'm loving the now that I've loaded her up and carrying her today. The black is a true black, which I love.  I think it's a very clean simple bag which I also love.



Thanks for the review!  She's very pretty!  I ordered in Bordeaux and cancelled, got the saffiano zip zip in elephant as is instead.  Kind of wishing I hadn't cancelled now although I'm crazy about the zip zip.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Your bags are so pretty, especially the Teton in red, OMG! Congrats!
> I love the older styles but since I don't know them, I don't feel comfortable buying them on ebay since there are so many fakes.



Thank you, lady!

MaryBel, if you change your mind and need vintage Dooney in your life I authenticate on Poshmark with other Dooney ladies for second and even third opinions if you like.  We have joined together to dam up the flood of fakes over there.

I love vintage...but vintage crap, not so much. Lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #2 - I finally did it!!!!!!! I broke down and got my first Zip Zip. I got it in the color Jeans w/Sierra trim. The color is hard to capture, even in natural lighting but I think most of you know what color Jeans look like. It's a more muted blue and different from my Midnight Blue, Ocean Royal Blue.
> 
> I'm hoping by having it home, that I'll start to love it more and more. I'm only at the "like" stage right now because of the size. I wanted to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 3096359


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal #3 - 2 keychains/bag charms...
> 
> View attachment 3096366


 
You got one! Congrats!  I love the Jeans color, very pretty!  Depending on how much you usually carry in your bags, you may be surprised at how much the zip zips hold.  I always am when I change in to one. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you, lady!
> 
> MaryBel, if you change your mind and need vintage Dooney in your life I authenticate on Poshmark with other Dooney ladies for second and even third opinions if you like.  We have joined together to dam up the flood of fakes over there.
> 
> I love vintage...but vintage crap, not so much. Lol




Thank you GF!
I will keep it in mind when I look at them!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> "One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm
> 
> View attachment 3097251



This is a beauty! I love saffiano because it's so durable and you can really throw it around without worrying about it much. Plus it's easy to clean - I know that Kate Spade's saffiano bags really clean up well and easily (of course with black, probably not as much of a concern to begin with though).  But I don't like the really stiff saffiano like some of the MK bags so it's nice to hear this one is flexible.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> This is a beauty! I love saffiano because it's so durable and you can really throw it around without worrying about it much. Plus it's easy to clean - I know that Kate Spade's saffiano bags really clean up well and easily (of course with black, probably not as much of a concern to begin with though).  But I don't like the really stiff saffiano like some of the MK bags so it's nice to hear this one is flexible.




Thank you! I normally switch bags everyday but I've carried this one for the past 2 days. I absolutely love it. I agree about the Saf in other brands. Dooney's saf is not like that at all. Even this one being a shoulder bag... No bulges under the arm due to stiffness. I'm thinking about getting the Ivy or one of the other colors.


----------



## klynneann

I had to go to the outlets to return something for DH yesterday, and well, I couldn't come home empty-handed for myself!  Picked up this pretty little thing for 70% off.  It's my first coated cotton bag and while the color is what attracted me, I think she will be very useful for the typically rainy fall we have here - the Daniela satchel in hunter (though I think of hunter as more of an english green and this is definitely olive).  Opinions on whether I should leave the vachetta trim as is or should I try to protect it somehow?  Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> I had to go to the outlets to return something for DH yesterday, and well, I couldn't come home empty-handed for myself!  Picked up this pretty little thing for 70% off.  It's my first coated cotton bag and while the color is what attracted me, I think she will be very useful for the typically rainy fall we have here - the Daniela satchel in hunter (though I think of hunter as more of an english green and this is definitely olive).  Opinions on whether I should leave the vachetta trim as is or should I try to protect it somehow?  Thanks!




She's beautiful! Love that color... Me personally, would treat it with rain and stain.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Vachetta trim will stain if it gets wet.  I'm no expert on treating the leather,  but I know what happens to it when it gets even a drop of water.... you can see the stains on the vachetta.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

klynneann said:


> I had to go to the outlets to return something for DH yesterday, and well, I couldn't come home empty-handed for myself!  Picked up this pretty little thing for 70% off.  It's my first coated cotton bag and while the color is what attracted me, I think she will be very useful for the typically rainy fall we have here - the Daniela satchel in hunter (though I think of hunter as more of an english green and this is definitely olive).  Opinions on whether I should leave the vachetta trim as is or should I try to protect it somehow?  Thanks!


Congrats! I love the Carley bags,  I have it in Olivia, but have been eyeing this one as well online!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful! Love that color... Me personally, would treat it with rain and stain.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Vachetta trim will stain if it gets wet.  I'm no expert on treating the leather,  but I know what happens to it when it gets even a drop of water.... you can see the stains on the vachetta.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats! I love the Carley bags,  I have it in Olivia, but have been eyeing this one as well online!



Thank you PcanTannedBty and Thatsmypurse! And thank you Pcan and lavenderjunkie for the info on the vachetta - I definitely don't want stains so I'll treat it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> I had to go to the outlets to return something for DH yesterday, and well, I couldn't come home empty-handed for myself!  Picked up this pretty little thing for 70% off.  It's my first coated cotton bag and while the color is what attracted me, I think she will be very useful for the typically rainy fall we have here - the Daniela satchel in hunter (though I think of hunter as more of an english green and this is definitely olive).  Opinions on whether I should leave the vachetta trim as is or should I try to protect it somehow?  Thanks!



I'm happy you found something for yourself when you were at the outlet!  I love Dooney's coated cotton bags and I'm sure you'll love carrying Daniela!  I don't treat my bags with vachetta and I carry them rain or shine.  The vachetta looks good but I'm sure it would look even better if I conditioned it.

Congrats on getting your first coated cotton Dooney at a great price!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> "One Time Only", Black Saffiano Drawstring... Humm
> 
> View attachment 3097251



Hi PTB!

I love this black/red drawstring in saffiano! I hope you do too!

Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this black/red drawstring in saffiano! I hope you do too!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you GF! Yes, I'm loving her. Such a easy and carefree bag to carry


----------



## klynneann

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm happy you found something for yourself when you were at the outlet!  I love Dooney's coated cotton bags and I'm sure you'll love carrying Daniela!  I don't treat my bags with vachetta and I carry them rain or shine.  The vachetta looks good but I'm sure it would look even better if I conditioned it.
> 
> Congrats on getting your first coated cotton Dooney at a great price!



Thank you, RuedeNesle, and thanks for letting me know you don't treat your vachetta.  I'll have to decide what I'm going to do - I don't really like the look of water spots, so I'm probably leaning toward treating.


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> Thank you, RuedeNesle, and thanks for letting me know you don't treat your vachetta.  I'll have to decide what I'm going to do - I don't really like the look of water spots, so I'm probably leaning toward treating.



I did have a moment of panic Saturday in the park.  There was a birthday party next to us and a toddler had a bubble gun.  Bubbles were blowing over and hitting the bag and I pictured bad water spots. I moved the bag and I don't see any spots because of the bubbles but I moved the bag right away.  I think conditioning your bag will prevent that kind of worry.   Whatever you decide, just enjoy carrying your beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Well, well, well... I ordered another Saffiano drawstring in Bordeaux but the quality control dept sent me another black one, which I got last week. I was soooo disappointed. I don't even want another one now. Back to the Q it goes. Sighing!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I ordered another Saffiano drawstring in Bordeaux but the quality control dept sent me another black one, which I got last week. I was soooo disappointed. I don't even want another one now. Back to the Q it goes. Sighing!!!



Ughhhhhhh


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I ordered another Saffiano drawstring in Bordeaux but the quality control dept sent me another black one, which I got last week. I was soooo disappointed. I don't even want another one now. Back to the Q it goes. Sighing!!!



That has got to be disappointing!  I don't know what is wrong with QVC.  I use Zappos and Amazon and you know they have serious volume.  Yet, I don't seem to have as many problems with those companies as I do QVC.

I had to send 2 zip zips back because one was clearly a return with a big blue stain on the front of it, and  the other had a zipper that kept catching (a factory issue- not QVC).  I gave up but somehow wires crossed and they sent me a THIRD ONE.

This last one was sent in a completely mangled box.  The purse wasn't sealed inside and what was left of the box, was covered by a big plastic bag courtesy of UPS.  I ended up keeping the last one!  It wasn't perfect, but it was good enough and I love her.  Still though...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I ordered another Saffiano drawstring in Bordeaux but the quality control dept sent me another black one, which I got last week. I was soooo disappointed. I don't even want another one now. Back to the Q it goes. Sighing!!!


Hey P,

Are these not at the outlet anywhere? Just curious. For someone who lives within reach of outlets, it seems like you turn to the Q for many bags. Perhaps it is my imagination.....or is it just for bags not offered at outlet? A better selection perhaps? Not being critical, just trying to save a GF some cash if possible. I am for the most part an outlet shopper for my bags.....with the occasional department store trip during sales.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey P,
> 
> Are these not at the outlet anywhere? Just curious. For someone who lives within reach of outlets, it seems like you turn to the Q for many bags. Perhaps it is my imagination.....or is it just for bags not offered at outlet? A better selectionperhaps? Not being critical, just trying to save a GF some cash if possible. I am for the most part an outlet shopper for my bags.....with the occasional department store trip during sales..




No, I haven't seen any at the outlets. I've had the outlets check but no one has any. I normally turn to the Q for colors (not styles) that I know the outlet may not get. I know if the outlet does happen to get it, the Bordeaux would be a late straggler or maybe not at all. I have a Olive Pebbled Drawstring coming from the Q because I'm sure that
color won't hit the outlets anytime soon. I want the Peanut Brittle too but I've seen that color at the outlets before, so I'm holding out for that one. And honestly... Sometimes I just don't want to wait like with the black Saf drawstring. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. The outlets may get that one. 

Trust me... I do scout the outlets allllllll the time but they rarely have what I want. Maybe because my collection is complete and it's
really not much more I want right now. It's normally hit or miss with the outlets for me, but I do "as is" too and have had good luck. But yes... Normally other outlets have a most bags I want so I turn there too. 

Thanks so much for looking out for a girlfriend! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> That has got to be disappointing!  I don't know what is wrong with QVC.  I use Zappos and Amazon and you know they have serious volume.  Yet, I don't seem to have as many problems with those companies as I do QVC.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to send 2 zip zips back because one was clearly a return with a big blue stain on the front of it, and  the other had a zipper that kept catching (a factory issue- not QVC).  I gave up but somehow wires crossed and they sent me a THIRD ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> This last one was sent in a completely mangled box.  The purse wasn't sealed inside and what was left of the box, was covered by a big plastic bag courtesy of UPS.  I ended up keeping the last one!  It wasn't perfect, but it was good enough and I love her.  Still though...




Oh no!!! What a mess. I'm glad you finally got a decent one. I've never ordered a bag from Amazon or Zappos but I agree... The Q has serious issues and it's really sad.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, well, well... I ordered another Saffiano drawstring in Bordeaux but the quality control dept sent me another black one, which I got last week. I was soooo disappointed. I don't even want another one now. Back to the Q it goes. Sighing!!!


Yes, QVC's quality, value, and convenience have definitely taken a turn for the worse.  I ordered a new denim claremont woven satchel.  I received three defective bags that were clearly returns.  White spots all over the bags that looked like someone sprayed the bag with bleach from a spray bottle.  And one even looked like an elephant sat on it.  I gave up and asked for a refund.  No new reveal on THIS one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, QVC's quality, value, and convenience have definitely taken a turn for the worse.  I ordered a new denim claremont woven satchel.  I received three defective bags that were clearly returns.  White spots all over the bags that looked like someone sprayed the bag with bleach from a spray bottle.  And one even looked like an elephant sat on it.  I gave up and asked for a refund.  No new reveal on THIS one!




Thats crazy!!! I agree, but I keep ordering. I think I'm about to give up on them. Sorry that happened to you. The experience just makes you not even want the bag anymore.


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yes, QVC's quality, value, and convenience have definitely taken a turn for the worse.  I ordered a new denim claremont woven satchel.  I received three defective bags that were clearly returns.  White spots all over the bags that looked like someone sprayed the bag with bleach from a spray bottle.  And one even looked like an elephant sat on it.  I gave up and asked for a refund.  No new reveal on THIS one!


It might be worth posting these mishaps from the Q. Perhaps the additional exposure would get them to take action and investigate their "quality" control.


----------



## klynneann

RuedeNesle said:


> I did have a moment of panic Saturday in the park.  There was a birthday party next to us and a toddler had a bubble gun.  Bubbles were blowing over and hitting the bag and I pictured bad water spots. I moved the bag and I don't see any spots because of the bubbles but I moved the bag right away.  I think conditioning your bag will prevent that kind of worry.   Whatever you decide, just enjoy carrying your beauty!



I'm not terribly careful and usually notice something after it's already too late so maybe it is best I treat the leather.   But - since I got her for such a good price, I'm going to try not to worry about it either way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

klynneann said:


> I'm not terribly careful and usually notice something after it's already too late so maybe it is best I treat the leather.   But - since I got her for such a good price, I'm going to try not to worry about it either way.



My bags have to survive 3 grandchildren, buses, and Bart so I've learned to accept a few "scars".  

Please post pics if you get the bag! Good luck!


----------



## _purseaddict_

RuedeNesle said:


> I did have a moment of panic Saturday in the park.  There was a birthday party next to us and a toddler had a bubble gun.  Bubbles were blowing over and hitting the bag and I pictured bad water spots. I moved the bag and I don't see any spots because of the bubbles but I moved the bag right away.  I think conditioning your bag will prevent that kind of worry.   Whatever you decide, just enjoy carrying your beauty!




Hello. If I only apply leather conditioner, it will help me to prevent water spots? I never apply anything on my bags, I only clean them every few months.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sneak peak... Had to take a quick peak.


----------



## RuedeNesle

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. If I only apply leather conditioner, it will help me to prevent water spots? I never apply anything on my bags, I only clean them every few months.



Mornin' PA!

I honestly don't know.  I've never applied a leather conditioner to any of my bags.  But from other replies to *Klynneann's* question, it seems like a good conditioner will prevent water spots. Hopefully someone who's conditioned their leather bags will reply with an answer.

I've carried my croco satchel all summer, rain or shine, and the vachetta looks good to me.  It has darkened a lot.  Maybe I'm blinded by love but I don't see any water spots.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sneak peak... Had to take a quick peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101774



Hi PTB!

I love the trailer and can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sneak peak... Had to take a quick peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101774



Can't wait to see the whole thing!   I have had my eye on the same in purple.  .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Can't wait to see the whole thing!   I have had my eye on the same in purple.  .




I can't wait either. I'm at work and couldn't crack it open like I wanted. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sneak peak... Had to take a quick peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101774


Looks great so far!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088



Omg. That color is goooooood


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. That color is goooooood




YES!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Didn't you get an Olive Logo Lock???


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


Gorgeous Pcan! I love the color and the pebbled leather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> YES!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Didn't you get an Olive Logo Lock???



No. Chickened out


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous Pcan! I love the color and the pebbled leather!




Thank you!! I LOOOVE this one. I'm a newfound Drawstring lover. This one is about an inch wider than the Saffiano and though a small difference, I can definitely tell. I like this one better.


----------



## dgphoto

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088




I love it!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


That olive pebbled leather is gorgeous!&#10084;&#65039; Sounds like you are in love, GF.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088



Your pictures make me want to touch the leather! The color is beautiful and the leather looks rich and supple!

She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088




Gorgeous Pcan! She looks just like an olive compete with the pimento inside! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Pcan! She looks just like an olive compete with the pimento inside! [emoji7]




Thanks TB! The color is gorg. And yes... That's exactly what it looks like. I want a martini now. Lol. I'm going on a ban after I get the Flora Satchel in black n white. There really nothing else I want. Yay me! The fun is coming to an end. Now, I'll just do review and bag of the day videos since I've already opened all of them. Lol. I just couldn't wait. [emoji16]

On that same note... I'm proud of you for sticking to your ban. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


This is a very nice color P. The bag almost looks vintage to me. I like.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> This is a very nice color P. The bag almost looks vintage to me. I like.




Thanks YD! I agree, it does have a vintage look.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## applecidered

The pebbled leather does give it a vintage look!


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


Ooohhhhhh yeah this Grand Olive is definitely a keeper!
......and able to go out in the soon to come fall rainy days!


----------



## Surfercisco

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088



Ooo. I'm loving your bag. I can't wait for your review. I don't have anything in DB pebbled leather:  can you really take it out in rain?  Weight differences btwn saffiano and pebbled?  A comment by one of the QVC presenters was that the pebbled looked "more casual" than the saff. I'm not sure if I agree. What's your take on that?  Also- could you please describe the base?  Stiff or more supple?   Thanks Pecan!  She's a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Surfercisco said:


> Ooo. I'm loving your bag. I can't wait for your review. I don't have anything in DB pebbled leather:  can you really take it out in rain?  Weight differences btwn saffiano and pebbled?  A comment by one of the QVC presenters was that the pebbled looked "more casual" than the saff. I'm not sure if I agree. What's your take on that?  Also- could you please describe the base?  Stiff or more supple?   Thanks Pecan!  She's a beauty!




Oh, thank you girlfriend!!!  Next to Florentine,  I loooove Pebbled Leather. It's so durable and carefree. Yes, it can get wet, however I still worry if it has any kind of trim, like this one. I've seen where the Sierra leather trim can get spots but it eventually blends quicker unlike the untreated Vachetta. The weight is 1.9lbs pebbled, 2lbs for Saffiano. They are very light to carry in my opinion. The Saf actually feels lighter but not by much. It also all depends on what you carry. 

I don't agree either! I actually think the Pebbled looks more dressy, but I think it depends on the color choice. The Black, Grey and Celedon look more casual to me whereas the Olive and Peanut Brittle look more dressy in my opinion. The base is the same as the Saffiano. Stiff but pliable enough not to bow if you weigh it down. I hope this helps. Are you considering a drawstring?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks YD! I agree, it does have a vintage look.


 
Yes, I was thinking the same thing, looks vintage.  The combination of the olive and the pebbled leather...really love it!!  They have this bag in two sizes on the Dooney.com website, I wonder, if I'd like the smaller size....maybe I should try the larger one from QVC first  and then I could decide...Really love this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! The color is gorg. And yes... That's exactly what it looks like. I want a martini now. Lol. I'm going on a ban after I get the Flora Satchel in black n white. There really nothing else I want. Yay me! The fun is coming to an end. Now, I'll just do review and bag of the day videos since I've already opened all of them. Lol. I just couldn't wait. [emoji16]
> 
> On that same note... I'm proud of you for sticking to your ban. [emoji7]



Thanks Pcan. I didn't think I was going to be able to stop...well the truth is I didn't want to. It truly does get easier, but I found I have to remove the temptation and focus on something else....walking/fitness and my planner. Whatever works right?

I was thinking as I walked out this morning in my favorite maxi dress (that has a lot of olive coloring on it) I need Pcan's olive bag! Lol! So the urges don't ever totally go away.  I'm glad you'll be doing some videos soon.  I've missed them. Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan. I didn't think I was going to be able to stop...well the truth is I didn't want to. It truly does get easier, but I found I have to remove the temptation and focus on something else....walking/fitness and my planner. Whatever works right?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking as I walked out this morning in my favorite maxi dress (that has a lot of olive coloring on it) I need Pcan's olive bag! Lol! So the urges don't ever totally go away.  I'm glad you'll be doing some videos soon.  I've missed them. Enjoy your new beauties.




Lol, lol... You are just too cute! I love it! The planner... That's another monster. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]. I just make my own stickers, etc. Buying them is ridiculous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Surfer:*  Dooney pebbled leather is very durable.  I took an older pebbled leather handbag out in drenching rain.  I patted it with a paper towel when I got home and it dried perfectly.  Another pebbled leather slid across a dirty garage floor.  I wiped the bag down with a damp cloth and it was fine after that.  My knees did not recover as quickly.  And PCAN is right,  the trim can spot,  but since it's a medium color the spots don't show and blend in quickly.   Not true for the untreated Vachetta leather.   Dooney pebbled leather is my choice for wet and nasty weather.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088



This is heavenly!  I love olive with that luggage brown color leather - congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Looks great so far!!




This is lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> This is heavenly!  I love olive with that luggage brown color leather - congrats!




Thanks so much! I'm in my closet right now seeing what I can wear with her for tomorrow. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Drawstring - Olive w/Sierra Trim... Love at first sight!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. The color is almost true in the photos... It's a true deep Martini Olive color!
> 
> View attachment 3102083
> 
> View attachment 3102088


Gorgeous! I love that color and it reminds me of the vintage Dooney bags! Enjoy!


----------



## Surfercisco

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Surfer:*  Dooney pebbled leather is very durable.  I took an older pebbled leather handbag out in drenching rain.  I patted it with a paper towel when I got home and it dried perfectly.  Another pebbled leather slid across a dirty garage floor.  I wiped the bag down with a damp cloth and it was fine after that.  My knees did not recover as quickly.  And PCAN is right,  the trim can spot,  but since it's a medium color the spots don't show and blend in quickly.   Not true for the untreated Vachetta leather.   Dooney pebbled leather is my choice for wet and nasty weather.



Love this!  Thank you for this explanation.  I received the Saffiano drawstring- black like PCAN's so no need for pics.  I was pleasantly surprised that shipping from QVC was seamless.  If my husband hadn't come home early and brought the box in with slitty eyes- it would have been a perfect transaction. There is no trying to fold in this new bag to my old ones.  Sigh...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Hahaaaaaaa.  Poor hubby!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks so much! I'm in my closet right now seeing what I can wear with her for tomorrow. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



haha - love that!


----------



## neonbright

I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*neon:*  beautiful Florentine satchel.  Is the color olive?


----------



## Trudysmom

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.


Lovely bag. What is the color?


----------



## YankeeDooney

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.


It is a very nice bag. My guess is either brown t'moro or black.

The yellow indoor lighting is throwing the color off, but it is still a pretty bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.


So pretty! Looks like Ivy , but lighting is definitely deceiving ! Lol...Ps...Fob twins! Just got my grey Pom in the mail today! Luv!


----------



## neonbright

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! Looks like Ivy , but lighting is definitely deceiving ! Lol...Ps...Fob twins! Just got my grey Pom in the mail today! Luv!



YankeeDooney
Trudysmom
LavenderJunkie

Sorry I didn't mention the color, yes the color is brown.  The lighting in this room is not so great, I have other lighting in the room but I didn't turn it on.

Thatmypurse: I love the Poms, this is my third one.


----------



## lovethatduck

Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.

Side by side with yellow.

Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.


----------



## dgphoto

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.




*faints* I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172]


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.


Wow, such saturated colors. What happiness! Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

dgphoto said:


> *faints* I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THESE!!! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172]



They make me smile big!!

The yellow was a sample at my local outlet, the green is 60% off clearance ($119 plus s/h plus tax for total of $136 from the Tulalip, WA outlet).

They come in so many luscious colors including black and, for $136, I'm breaking my austerity ban and will grab my must-have colors in this bag.  I love these large drawstrings.

Although full price, Fall colors just came in online (olive/mustard,  plum/taupe, bone/olive) in the regular size and crossbody.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, such saturated colors. What happiness! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.




Gorgeous satchel! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.




Love these!


I have the medium size in pink and love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!


Nice choices MB and nice set. I do like the braided handles on that tote.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!


Lovely colors and bags!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twins on the duck--love that duck!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Twins on the duck--love thst duck!




I saw that duck at the outlet... How do you plan to use it? I passed on it because I thought it was a little heavy and besides it being super cute, couldn't figure out how to use it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!




So cute MB! I've lusted over a Chevron for awhile but never got one, not there are fading away... Go figure.


----------



## Twoboyz

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.







lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.







MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!




Gorgeous bags everyone! I'm loving all the eye candy. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## onyyxgirl

I am loving all the drawstring bags!  That olive pebble looks so classic vintage.  Those Serena's are too cute.  Really love the yellow.  The Chevron bags and wallets are really nice.  That duck key fob!!  I would love one.  As well as the furry Pom fob on the gorgeous brown flo satchel.  

I recently acquired a brown satchel.  Not sure what leather it is, but I really love it.  It holds so much and looks fab.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.



Fantastic!  I am about to overdose on taupe, thank goodness for color!

&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lovethatduck said:


> Large Siena Serena drawstring in Kelly Green.
> 
> Side by side with yellow.
> 
> Excuse the upside down image. For some reason it presents that way here.



Is it me or does that lettering go on a notable slant? (Scratches head) maybe it is the photograph...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love those handles!!  Love the duck too, I have one and still haven't used it!!


----------



## lovethatduck

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Is it me or does that lettering go on a notable slant? (Scratches head) maybe it is the photograph...



Ack!::weird: You're right, the logo on the green Serena looks skewed in the image posted.

On very close inspection, happy to report that it's properly aligned IRL.  The bag came out of the box slightly skewed.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!



Great colors and the keychain is so cute!


----------



## klynneann

neonbright said:


> I just received this yesterday, not my first Dooney & Bourke, but my others my mother acquired.  She will not be able to get this one.



Love love the florentines, congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice choices MB and nice set. I do like the braided handles on that tote.


 
Thanks GF!
I really love this one, the color is so me!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Twins on the duck--love that duck!




ITA, what's not to love about that duck, it's soooo cute! I wished they made a bigger one, like a paper weight! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> So cute MB! I've lusted over a Chevron for awhile but never got one, not there are fading away... Go figure.


 
Thanks GF! You need to get one now that they are at clearance. So much fun for FL, totally year round for you!




Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone! I'm loving all the eye candy. [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




Thanks GF!



onyyxgirl said:


> I am loving all the drawstring bags!  That olive pebble looks so classic vintage.  Those Serena's are too cute.  Really love the yellow.  The Chevron bags and wallets are really nice.  That duck key fob!!  I would love one.  As well as the furry Pom fob on the gorgeous brown flo satchel.
> 
> I recently acquired a brown satchel.  Not sure what leather it is, but I really love it.  It holds so much and looks fab.


 
Thanks! 
Please post pics of your bag and we'll help you id it! Congrats!




hydrangeagirl said:


> Love those handles!!  Love the duck too, I have one and still haven't used it!!


 
Thanks! I haven't used it either but I love it!




klynneann said:


> Great colors and the keychain is so cute!




Thanks GF!


----------



## Surfercisco

lovethatduck said:


> Ack!::weird: You're right, the logo on the green Serena looks skewed in the image posted.
> 
> On very close inspection, happy to report that it's properly aligned IRL.  The bag came out of the box slightly skewed.



Whew!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The Dooney Devil [emoji48][emoji48] just won't leave me alone... Reveal when I get home. It's nothing special but something I've been looking for for awhile.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Dooney Devil [emoji48][emoji48] just won't leave me alone... Reveal when I get home. It's nothing special but something I've been looking for for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105523


Did you buy another paper bag??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Dooney Devil [emoji48][emoji48] just won't leave me alone... Reveal when I get home. It's nothing special but something I've been looking for for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105523




Ooh I can't wait! What do you mean nothing special? Every Dooney is special [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


She is gorgeous, I can see why you had to have her!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755




She is lovely!  The Flo natural is a wonderful color.  I had the mini, but sold it.  I just couldn't get past the tiny handles.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!




Love your goodies MaryBel, congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.  






Thinking about one in the brick.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.


So pretty Rosie! I love suede&#55357;&#56842; . The purple is gorgeous and I also love the brick!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  love your new purple suede drawstring.


*Pcan:*  your natural small Flo satchel is perfect.  And the small is the 'best' size as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.


Such a great color!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


Your new Flo in small is perfect. I love the small size, the only size I buy. Just looks perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  love your new purple suede drawstring.
> 
> 
> *Pcan:*  your natural small Flo satchel is perfect.  And the small is the 'best' size as far as I'm concerned.




Thanks girly! I think all the sizes are the 'best'. 

For me, it depends on the color for what size I choose in this satchel. This particular color, I wanted the smaller. I were to get a black, I'd do the larger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Pcan*--your new satchel looks flawless!  Congrats.
*
Rosie*--hooray for getting the purple as-is!   She looks perfect.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Pcan:  Just love your natural satchel, I have a mini on its way in natural hope I too won't be disappointed in the smaller handles but I can always exchange it for the small I guess.  Yours doesn't look like it needs any conditioning, it looks perfect and smooth.

Ilbgirl:  Glad you got your suede, the purple is lovely and vibrant, hope you enjoy her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pcan:  Just love your natural satchel, I have a mini on its way in natural hope I too won't be disappointed in the smaller handles but I can always exchange it for the small I guess.  Yours doesn't look like it needs any conditioning, it looks perfect and smooth.
> 
> Ilbgirl:  Glad you got your suede, the purple is lovely and vibrant, hope you enjoy her!




Thank you! I was actually surprised to find one that wasn't all scratched up like I normally see them. This one was still wrapped in the original plastic bag and all else was wrapped. I hope your mini is beautiful and just like you like it. If I were to get a mini, I would only wear it as a Crossbody. Yeah, she's perfect but some areas look dry, especially the handles, the bottom and the areas where the square rings attach. I've already gave her a good wipe down and she has life now. Can't wait to see your mini!


----------



## neonbright

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


Oh my, I looove that one also, it looks beautiful.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Love the natural Flo satchel and the suede drawstring in purple is fab!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.


You picked a great color E. Purple (Orchid) is one of this fall's fashion colors. Love! 
Guess you're all set for fall.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755



Such a perfect gorgeous color, and my favorite size!  She doesn't look dry at all.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


Gorrrrrrrrrrrgeous! 
Honestly I think the natural is great with any outfit.
It's become my first reach, go-to bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Gorrrrrrrrrrrgeous!
> 
> Honestly I think the natural is great with any outfit.
> 
> It's become my first reach, go-to bag




Thanks girlfriend... I agree, this color can be worn with anything. I have this color in the Clayton and the front pocket domed satchel which I don't really care for much, so this one replaces that one. I can carry this one when I don't want to lug around the Clayton.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


Beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.



My fav color is purple


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755




Beautiful! This would be so hard to pass up, I can see why you had to get her. I wonder if we will be seeing more flo satchels showing up at the outlets because the new ones in the new leathers are coming out.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.




Gorgeous! So glad you got a nice one.  I noticed yesterday that a lot of colors were available in as is. I was very tempted.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755



Hi PTB!


She's beautiful!  Congrats!



elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.



Hi Rosie!

I LOVE your purple suede drawstring! Such a vibrant color. Congrats!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

PcanTannedBty said:


> Finally found the perfect Small Natural Florentine Satchel... It was looooove at first sight! Besides being a tad dry, she is flawless... It's nothing a little Apple Conditioner can't help!  They had 3 to choose from... One was really light with no patina at all, one was pebbled all over and then there was this one [emoji7]... It was a huge toss up between the small and regular. The Small won my heart on this one. Though it was beautiful.... The regular in this color looked huuuuge on me. Any who.... Off to condition her and give her some life.
> 
> View attachment 3105748
> 
> View attachment 3105749
> 
> View attachment 3105752
> 
> View attachment 3105755


I love this color! I really want a Bristol satchel in natural.



elbgrl said:


> Ok so I struck out with the suede logo lock, but got a suede drawstring as is in .....wait for it ..... Purple!  I wanted this originally but it sold out in this color before it was presented.  LOVE this bag.  Suede is gorgeous, thick and luxurious , and the bag carries like a dream.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105799
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about one in the brick.


This looks perfect for fall. Congrats!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

MaryBel said:


> Here are some goodies I got at the outlet on the weekend they had the extra 20% on summer colors. Sorry for the delay, work has been extremely crazy!



That keychain!  I wish my outlet had that.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99! 



I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!


----------



## MrsKC

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!



Beautiful satchels!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!




Beautiful bags!!! That green is perfect.


----------



## elbgrl

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!



Lovely bags, congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## elbgrl

hydrangeagirl said:


> Pcan:  Just love your natural satchel, I have a mini on its way in natural hope I too won't be disappointed in the smaller handles but I can always exchange it for the small I guess.  Yours doesn't look like it needs any conditioning, it looks perfect and smooth.
> 
> Ilbgirl:  Glad you got your suede, the purple is lovely and vibrant, hope you enjoy her!





onyyxgirl said:


> Love the natural Flo satchel and the suede drawstring in purple is fab!





YankeeDooney said:


> You picked a great color E. Purple (Orchid) is one of this fall's fashion colors. Love!
> Guess you're all set for fall.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> My fav color is purple





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! So glad you got a nice one.  I noticed yesterday that a lot of colors were available in as is. I was very tempted.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I LOVE your purple suede drawstring! Such a vibrant color. Congrats!



Thanks for all the drawstring love ladies!  I looooooove her.  Can't wait till September 1st when I will fill her up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!



Hi LMM!

Congrats on getting your beautiful green satchel at such a great price, and for finding your Bristol beauty in the color you've been looking for!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Really love that green, is that fern? Both are  very beautiful, enjoy them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!


Both are lovely. Especially like the Bristol Satchel. Very nice color.


----------



## klynneann

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!




The Bristol is so perfect in this color!  And a great price on the greenie!


----------



## Vicmarie

Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3109526
> 
> 
> Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !



Love the Gretta line!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3109526
> 
> 
> Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !


Glad they fixed your bag. Very pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3109526
> 
> 
> Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !




She's beautiful V! I know you're glad to have her back. I'm glad (which they should have) they took care of you. Can't wait to see mod shots. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

LoveMyMarc said:


> View attachment 3106554
> 
> I got this on Hautelook a couple months ago for only $99!
> 
> View attachment 3106555
> 
> I picked this up at the outlet yesterday. I have been searching for a Bristol for a while now in brown. So glad I got a good deal!




Beautiful bags! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3109526
> 
> 
> Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !




Yay!!  So glad she is all fixed and as good as new! She's such a fun bag to carry. I bet it felt like forever. Maybe the shipping reimbursement will still come. I think I remember someone saying once it took a little while for their reimbursement. Enjoy her! [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.  (oops seafoam)


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.
> 
> View attachment 3111425




So pretty! I wore my white with black one a couple of weekends ago. She served me well. I will be taking her with me to Arizona next week. [emoji4] enjoy her [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.
> 
> View attachment 3111425



So cute, Rosie.  I absolutely LOVE the Gretta pattern.  Joy got the satchel in navy w/white and it is just so gorgeous.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I wore my white with black one a couple of weekends ago. She served me well. I will be taking her with me to Arizona next week. [emoji4] enjoy her [emoji4]


Thanks TB!  She will be great for shopping, short trips, etc.


MiaBorsa said:


> So cute, Rosie.  I absolutely LOVE the Gretta pattern.  Joy got the satchel in navy w/white and it is just so gorgeous.



Thanks Sarah!  I love the Gretta line too!  I have the Gretchen hobo, and the crossbody in navy.  I would love to have the satchel too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.  (oops seafoam)
> 
> View attachment 3111425




She pretty E!! Cute little Crossbody. Love the Seafoam color


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> She pretty E!! Cute little Crossbody. Love the Seafoam color



Thanks, I just love this color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.  (oops seafoam)
> 
> View attachment 3111425



Hi Rosie!

She's a pretty 'lil one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3109526
> 
> 
> Revealing this baby once again ! I had gotten her for my birthday in July , wore her once and the zipper broke . I called Dooney and they decided they would "repair free of charge " . Well I would hope so !! I wore it once ! They told me to send it in and they would reimburse shipping . I just got her back and she looks beautiful ! However , shipping was not reimbursed . I'm excited to have her back !



Hi V!

I'm happy your baby is back home and all better! She looks great!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> She's a pretty 'lil one!



Thanks RN!  Happy Saturday!


----------



## lovethatduck

My red Siena Serena large drawstring joins her yellow and kelly green sisters.  

I'm so pleased with this crayola-colored cluster. Love the style, size, and subtle sophistication of these Dooneys.  

When the price is right, I'd love to add the olive/mustard and plum/taupe fall bags to the Siena Serena Sorority.


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> My red Siena Serena large drawstring joins her yellow and kelly green sisters.
> 
> I'm so pleased with this crayola-colored trio. Love style, size, and subtle sophistication of these Dooneys.
> 
> When the price is right, I'd love to add the olive/mustard and plum/taupe fall bags to the Siena Serena Sorority.


What a beautiful drawstring family!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*lovethatduck:*  what great colors.  I can see why you are enjoying those new handbags.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> My red Siena Serena large drawstring joins her yellow and kelly green sisters.
> 
> I'm so pleased with this crayola-colored cluster. Love the style, size, and subtle sophistication of these Dooneys.
> 
> When the price is right, I'd love to add the olive/mustard and plum/taupe fall bags to the Siena Serena Sorority.




Love the beautiful triplets! Lovely pop of color.


----------



## lovethatduck

> What a beautiful drawstring family!





> what great colors. I can see why you are enjoying those new handbags.





> Love the beautiful triplets! Lovely pop of color.



Excuse the "anonymous" quotes--I haven't figured out how to grab multiquotes with the authors' usernames.

Thank you,  ladies!

They are well worth the knocks and bruises my checkbook suffered as it took a flying leap off the bag ban wagon. 

But, a girl only has so much willpower and restraint.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is... 

Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597


 
What a great picture!  You can really see the pebbled texture and it shows the color really well.  This color just got added to my wish list!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Just a 'lil reveal, but I loooove her!  Gretta Letter Carrier in Mint.  (oops seafoam)
> 
> View attachment 3111425


So pretty!  I love the seafoam color.  (I have this in a Gretta satchel and love it)



lovethatduck said:


> My red Siena Serena large drawstring joins her yellow and kelly green sisters.
> 
> I'm so pleased with this crayola-colored cluster. Love the style, size, and subtle sophistication of these Dooneys.
> 
> When the price is right, I'd love to add the olive/mustard and plum/taupe fall bags to the Siena Serena Sorority.




What bright and beautiful colors!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597


In my opinion, one of the best colors on the Logo Lock bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> In my opinion, one of the best colors on the Logo Lock bag.




I'd have to agree 110%. I'd give all my others back just for this one. This is it for me as far the LL goes. 

It's crazy that I have such a love/hate relationship with them. I don't love them but I really, really like them. [emoji21]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a great picture!  You can really see the pebbled texture and it shows the color really well.  This color just got added to my wish list!




Thanks NAC... Yes, the color is perfect!' This color beats them ALL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks V!!! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597




Hi PTB!

I agree with NAC, your picture really shows the pebbled leather and brings out the beautiful color of Bordeaux! 

Be safe in the weather you're having!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597



Really a gorgeous color - perfect for this fall!


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597



What a beauty!  Ugly day but great natural light for a stunning photo of the bag.  Looks like an ad.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597




OMG she really comes to life in this picture. Beautiful! It's my favorite color of all colors and it was on my wish list for a long time. However I came to my senses and realized I already have three Crimson bags so I think that's enough. I hope you're doing okay with all the bad weather. Stay safe.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> OMG she really comes to life in this picture. Beautiful! It's my favorite color of all colors and it was on my wish list for a long time. However I came to my senses and realized I already have three Crimson bags so I think that's enough. I hope you're doing okay with all the bad weather. Stay safe.




Yes!!! It's my fav color too! Since it's such an ugly day, I had to play with different angles to get the color to come out true. I struggled with this one because I have Crimson in Clayton and Small Flo and Rogue Toledo Satchel, which are all in the family. I justified because mine of those are shoulder bags and they are a little more "touchy". This one (pebbled leather) can be carried more gently and when I don't want to carry a satchel. But I totally understand where you are coming from. Trust me... I was there too! 

Oh yes!!! The weather is a mess but I'm staying out of its way. [emoji2]. Thanks TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597



She's a beaut!  Congrats!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut!  Congrats!!







Twoboyz said:


> OMG she really comes to life in this picture. Beautiful! It's my favorite color of all colors and it was on my wish list for a long time. However I came to my senses and realized I already have three Crimson bags so I think that's enough. I hope you're doing okay with all the bad weather. Stay safe.







Daquiri said:


> What a beauty!  Ugly day but great natural light for a stunning photo of the bag.  Looks like an ad.







klynneann said:


> Really a gorgeous color - perfect for this fall!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with NAC, your picture really shows the pebbled leather and brings out the beautiful color of Bordeaux!
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe in the weather you're having!




Thanks ladies for all the love for Miss Bordeaux LL. I love her!

And I FINALLY figured out how to do this multi quote thing. I figured it out by accident.


----------



## MrsKC

pcantannedbty said:


> you all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo lock in bordeaux [emoji7] it's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597


&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  your Bordeaux LOLO is beautiful.  It's one of the nicest colors that Dooney does and that leather and handbag style show it off well.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  your Bordeaux LOLO is beautiful.  It's one of the nicest colors that Dooney does and that leather and handbag style show it off well.




Thanks LJ! I totally agree. This one is my favorite. I don't even like the others anymore. Lol.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks LJ! I totally agree. This one is my favorite. I don't even like the others anymore. Lol.


Don't you have an oyster lolo? I think that one is gorgeous as well.......what about the Tiffanys blue/green color......thought you had that one? Also gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Don't you have an oyster lolo? I think that one is gorgeous as well.......what about the Tiffanys blue/green color......thought you had that one? Also gorgeous!




I have Red, Oyster, Lavender and this Bordeaux.  I have the Lavender boxed up to send back to the Q. I've had it for about 3 months and have never carried it except for when I did mod shots in the video. I hope they take it back. It's not love but I can't seem to take it to the post office. [emoji35]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Do you suppose you should call them before you ship it back?  I'll bet they will accept the return.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you suppose you should call them before you ship it back?  I'll bet they will accept the return.




Oh girlfriend, I wasn't just going to send it back without calling and have my bag in lala land and end up out of a bag and no refund. [emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh girlfriend, I wasn't just going to send it back without calling and have my bag in lala land and end up out of a bag and no refund. [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have Red, Oyster, Lavender and this Bordeaux.  I have the Lavender boxed up to send back to the Q. I've had it for about 3 months and have never carried it except for when I did mod shots in the video. I hope they take it back. It's not love but I can't seem to take it to the post office. [emoji35]



At least I got one of the colors right. Second thoughts on the lavender ......yes, hard to part with our lovelies. ..


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597




It is pretty spectacular.  A+++++. Photo.  I usually prefer the lock with the black, but this looks perfect with all gold.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597


 
Such a gorgeous warm fall color with the gold hardware, hard to beat that combination!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> It is pretty spectacular.  A+++++. Photo.  I usually prefer the lock with the black, but this looks perfect with all gold.




Thank you gf! I love this color.  It's funny because I prefer the duck but usually take the photos with the black because it looks better when photographed with the coin purse.


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you suppose you should call them before you ship it back?  I'll bet they will accept the return.


I did that with one that was a couple of weeks over the 30 day limit. I explained that it was a birthday gift and she didn't like it. No problems, it was sent back.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have Red, Oyster, Lavender and this Bordeaux.  I have the Lavender boxed up to send back to the Q. I've had it for about 3 months and have never carried it except for when I did mod shots in the video. I hope they take it back. It's not love but I can't seem to take it to the post office. [emoji35]




I just did that with one of mine.  I bought it at the end of June so it was a full two months and I explained to the girl that there were so many other styles that I was ordering (true) that I since I hadn't worn it yet (true) that could I exchange it?  She said yes and said to sent it in within 10 days (went this morning)  I sent it off as soon as it was packed, was afraid I'd change my mine.  But if we always grab something else then these bags deserve another home.  

That's one thing about QVC that is just unbeatable!!  It makes up for a lot of their other faults for sure!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just did that with one of mine.  I bought it at the end of June so it was a full two months and I explained to the girl that there were so many other styles that I was ordering (true) that I since I hadn't worn it yet (true) that could I exchange it?  She said yes and said to sent it in within 10 days (went this morning)  I sent it off as soon as it was packed, was afraid I'd change my mine.  But if we always grab something else then these bags deserve another home.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one thing about QVC that is just unbeatable!!  It makes up for a lot of their other faults for sure!!




Ahhh... I'm calling them later today and sending back tomorrow if they approve to take it back. I only wore it for 5 mins and with stuffing still inside. Thanks for the reassurance. [emoji2]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... I'm calling them later today and sending back tomorrow if they approve to take it back. I only wore it for 5 mins and with stuffing still inside. Thanks for the reassurance. [emoji2]


I've had to train my husband not to throw those boxes away until I say so!!  You never know and luckily I had one the right size that escaped the dump...


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> You all have seen this bag a million times but here she is...
> 
> Logo Lock in Bordeaux [emoji7] It's such an ugly day today [emoji297]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114597



She's lovely in this color! Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh girlfriend, I wasn't just going to send it back without calling and have my bag in lala land and end up out of a bag and no refund. [emoji2]




The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.
> 
> View attachment 3115889


Lavender is so beautiful. I have it in the domed satchel. I hope you figure out what to do.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.
> 
> View attachment 3115889


 
Actually, I think it's gorgeous!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Actually, I think it's gorgeous!!




Shhhhh, lol... You're making my decision harder.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.
> 
> View attachment 3115889


 

Well, actually I did just about the same thing a while back.  I found a blemish on the near bottom of my Denim Flo that I had missed during the initial inspections!!  I was very unhappy.  So a few day later I  called and asked  to return it (a little less than 2 months) and the girl said I could.  But when I told my husband what I was going to do he said I was crazy!!  He particularly loves the color of this bag so I thought about it a little more and had planned to order a Denim mini from Dooney but since the leather is so perfectly smooth on mine I decide I could live with it.  I'm glad I did, now I don't even think about the mark, after all, it was a clearance price.  So I ordered the natural mini instead and got one made out of elephant skin.  Now I look fondly at my beautiful Denim flo... I know you'll make the right decision but it is hard sometimes....


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.
> 
> View attachment 3115889




Oh I think she's gorgeous !


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Shhhhh, lol... You're making my decision harder.


PTB,

Funny you should feel this way. I returned a lavender zip zip to Macy's fairly recently. I did not reach for it for weeks so I figured best to have the cash back in the wallet...and wait for something better. I also hesitated many times. I even looked for a coin case in lavender, just to have a bit of lavender. Also interesting, when I told an SA about it, she thought there was something about the lavender that just did not speak. I do love the color but perhaps on a different bag. I know I am drawn to the deeper richer colors and the plums and aubergines are coming out. My two cents.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Lavender is so beautiful. I have it in the domed satchel. I hope you figure out what to do.


Yes, and that domed satchel really showcases that color very nicely.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Oh I think she's gorgeous !




Thanks V!! I'm not in love with the color in this style bag but not sure why.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q agreed to take my Lavender LL back. I boxed it up over the weekend but opened it back up [emoji21][emoji21] because I'm undecided even though I don't carry it. I think it's more of a mind thing. Sighing... Back in the box she goes.
> 
> View attachment 3115889




I have done this before so I feel your pain. She a beautiful color. I always think to myself if I haven't carried it much and I have other bags/colors that will work with the outfits I would have worn this bag with, maybe it's not with the investment. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the lavender color.... but I've noticed that in fluorescent lighting it looks very blue-grey and not at all pleasing.  In natural light it's beautiful.   I have both the zip zip pebbled and the small Lexington pebbled in lavender because I liked the color so much that I wanted to get the second one before they discontinued it.  I enjoy wearing the color and looking at it in natural light.... not so much inside at night.


All my pastel color handbags (except oyster) are put away for the fall and I'm using my tans, teals, camels and greys.  I have to rotate the stock to give them all some love.


----------



## Vicmarie

She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again


 


She's so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again




So pretty! I'm so glad you love her. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Loving all the new beauties! Congrats GFs!


BTW, Sorry for the group reply, I'm catching up on a week and a half of posts.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again




She's perfect V! I'm so happy for you. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again


Very pretty! Great picture.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vic--she looks fabulous.  Congrats.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  love your new salmon satchel.  She's a beauty.  Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again



Super pretty!  She didn't look like she had been used at all!!



MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...



Zip zips are so cute! 
....I should try one.....


----------



## Vicmarie

BlazenHsss said:


> Super pretty!  She didn't look like she had been used at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zip zips are so cute!
> 
> ....I should try one.....




Nope ! The strap is still attached by that plastic thingy to the key clasp and there's still plastic on the back hardware ! Brand spankin !  very happy


----------



## msmiscl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again



Salmon is so nice, I have the large one and was in a dilemma whether I  should sell it and get the small satchel instead. But in the end I kept  it because I'm always nervous about letting go a perfect bag  Glad you   your salmon satchel!



MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...



I've yet to see the Olive in person, it would go with so many fall colors indeed!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Reveal time! 

First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
View attachment 3116784

View attachment 3116785


Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper. 
View attachment 3116788

View attachment 3116789


The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.



That teal is a GORGEOUS color!  I am waiting for my Oyster Chelsea to come from Macy's. I can hardly wait. It is beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.




Beautiful!  I want something from pebble leather collection as my next bag.  I thought I knew what I wanted, but now I want these!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again


 She is just beautiful, love that creamsicle color...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...


 Very pretty, love them both...


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...


Your zip zip bags are pretty together.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.


Very pretty bags!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.


 
Congratulations on two perfectly lovely perfect bags...


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.


Oohhhhhhh, so very nice!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...




Wow!!! Both lovely bags. Though I have a serious love/hate relationship with the ZZ, I think I want another color to join my denim. That Olive is beautiful against the Sierra trim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the lavender color.... but I've noticed that in fluorescent lighting it looks very blue-grey and not at all pleasing.  In natural light it's beautiful.   I have both the zip zip pebbled and the small Lexington pebbled in lavender because I liked the color so much that I wanted to get the second one before they discontinued it.  I enjoy wearing the color and looking at it in natural light.... not so much inside at night.
> 
> 
> All my pastel color handbags (except oyster) are put away for the fall and I'm using my tans, teals, camels and greys.  I have to rotate the stock to give them all some love.


I do love it too LJ, but the bottom line for me was, the bag just didn't go with my current wardrobe. 
Perhaps there will be lavender in my future. I remember seeing the lavender Lexington that Twoboyz had and loved it as well as the zip zips that others posted. Well, perhaps next time around. Looking forward to something in aubergine, eggplant, or plum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Zip zips are so cute!
> ....I should try one.....


Thanks!




msmiscl said:


> I've yet to see the Olive in person, it would go with so many fall colors indeed!!


  It's a gorgeous color.




hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty, love them both...


 Thanks!




Trudysmom said:


> Your zip zip bags are pretty together.


  Thank you, TM!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Both lovely bags. Though I have a serious love/hate relationship with the ZZ, I think I want another color to join my denim. That Olive is beautiful against the Sierra trim.


  Thanks chickie!   You know your olive drawstring pushed me over the edge.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.



Two beauties, NAC!!   Enjoy them.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...




She's perfection! The olive in pebbled leather is my favorite of the new fall Cora I think. The zip zip sisters look perfect together. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.




Two beauties! The saffiano takes color so well and anything in oyster is stunning. Enjoy them [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...



Well this just made my wish list. Very pretty!


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...



This olive really is perfect for fall - love it!


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.



Love that teal! Glad they are perfect.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...


 
She's gorgeous! Olive looks so good with the Sierra trim! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.


 
OMG,  I love the teal zip zip! I know, it's not news 
Both are gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## gr8onteej

Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*gr8:*  nice looking bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## gr8onteej

lavenderjunkie said:


> *gr8:*  nice looking bag.  Enjoy.




Thank you.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3116538
> 
> 
> She is here and she is beautiful !! She is not super smooth like in the pictures and has very light pebbling but it's even all over and I don't mind it one bit ! I'm in love again


She is lovely, congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...


Sarah, loving your olive zip zip, and you got a good price!


----------



## MrsKC

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746


Super cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746



What a cute bag!  I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, loving your olive zip zip, and you got a good price!



Thanks KC!!  I love the olive.


----------



## gr8onteej

MrsKC said:


> Super cute!







MiaBorsa said:


> What a cute bag!  I love the color.




Thank you.


----------



## MaryBel

Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops

Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)


These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.


Gorgeous MB! Your pic of the Claremont is wonderful, the color is so saturated! Great prices!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous MB! Your pic of the Claremont is wonderful, the color is so saturated! Great prices!


 
Thanks KC!
The color is awesome! I'm so glad I was able to get the last one they had. 
And even happier I got the DS, since I wanted that color and on clearance, even better!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great haul, MB!   Is that Verona the regular size or the large?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746


 

How  cute!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.


 
Lovely choices, enjoy them!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.




Love love love. You got some beautiful bags. I'm headed to the outlet tomorrow. Not looking for anything in particular. That Bordeaux is gorg. Congrats gf!


----------



## swags

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.



Great haul! Love that bordeaux!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.



Great way to start off the Labor Day weekend!

Don't you just love the Serena drawstrings? After 3 large Serenas, I'm dragging behind my bag ban wagon by my hair--my LV outlet associate is holding a large chestnut florentine satchel.  :wacko


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!   Is that Verona the regular size or the large?




Thanks Sarah! 
It's the regular size. I put compare pics on the Verona thread.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Lovely choices, enjoy them!!


 
Thanks GF!
BTW, did you see my suggestion on the ebay thread for your bag with the smell issue?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love love. You got some beautiful bags. I'm headed to the outlet tomorrow. Not looking for anything in particular. That Bordeaux is gorg. Congrats gf!


 
Thanks GF!
I hope you find some goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Great haul! Love that bordeaux!


 
Thanks! It is really a pretty color!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Great way to start off the Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Don't you just love the Serena drawstrings? After 3 large Serenas, I'm dragging behind my bag ban wagon by my hair--my LV outlet associate is holding a large chestnut florentine satchel.  :wacko


 
Thanks!
I do, this is my second DS (I already had the fuchsia with green inside) and also the tote in orange with fuchsia inside. I was very happy to see the blue, since it is my favorite color!


I know what you mean, after getting a few bags last week while on vacation, I was going to be good but then the SA called and now you see what happened


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Loved all bags MB.Congrats on the bargain.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  you showed great restraint.  Nice collection of new handbags.


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Loved all bags MB.Congrats on the bargain.


 
Thanks Ruby!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  you showed great restraint.  Nice collection of new handbags.


 
Thanks LJ!
That's was as much restraint as I could do!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> It's the regular size. I put compare pics on the Verona thread.



Thanks; it looks like a good size.  Do you think the top opening will be annoying?  I'm more concerned about it being small and hard to get into.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> BTW, did you see my suggestion on the ebay thread for your bag with the smell issue?



Yes I did and I answered, thank you for the suggestion!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; it looks like a good size.  Do you think the top opening will be annoying?  I'm more concerned about it being small and hard to get into.


 
It's not small at all. I tried playing with a Dooney continental wallet and it fits very easily, with room to spare on the sides, so you can put it in and out very easily. 


The flap could be a little annoying if you have a lot of stuff in the bag and don't want to put it down to get something out, your wallet for example, but I normally don't carry that much stuff, so if I have it in my arm, I can hold the flap open with the same hand and use my other arm to get whatever I want out and to close it.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes I did and I answered, thank you for the suggestion!!!


 
I just saw your answer. Yes the febreze I used is the one that doesn't have any fragrance, so it is just the odor neutralizer. Sometimes getting the inside to lose the smell will help a lot, since it won't keep making the leather smelly.


----------



## Vicmarie

I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!




Wow V!!!!!! I'm so glad you followed your gut. You are right! This one is perfect! I'm so happy because I know you really loved this bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!




There you go!!!  Congratulations on a perfectly gorgeous Buckley Bag, I know you'll enjoy her.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.



Love me that Bordeaux!!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!



Yeah!!
There you go! Nice!


----------



## Tomsmom

She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746




So cute! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!




Gorgeous. She looks perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!




Beautiful! I'm so glad this worked out for you. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.




Beautiful! How can you pass up those great prices? Can't wait to see the others. Hope you had a nice vacation.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous![/QUOTE
> 
> Yes she is lovely!!  I see you have her all decked out and ready to go!! Enyoy her...


----------



## neonbright

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!


Really nice, is that natural color?  I ordered the natural from Dooney yesterday, got the discount and with free shipping.  Best price I could find for new natural and not question if it is real.


----------



## Tomsmom

neonbright said:


> Really nice, is that natural color?  I ordered the natural from Dooney yesterday, got the discount and with free shipping.  Best price I could find for new natural and not question if it is real.



Yes it's the natural color .  You'll love this bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.




Excellent shopping skills, GF!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!



She is gorgeous! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!



  I'm so happy this one is a winner!  She looks perfect!

Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops*
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.



  It's amazing how bags just love to follow you home! 

All three are beautiful!  If I were to take a guess I'd say the Siena DS was the one they were holding and the other two followed you home. But I could be wrong because they're all "MaryBel" bags.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746



I was looking at Sawyer at Macy's recently.  She's roomy and pretty!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, the olive zipzip arrived from Macy's sale and she is a little cutie.  Just the perfect fall green.     Here she is with her ivory sister...



His Sarah!:kiss:

Have I been in a coma?  I cant believe how much I've missed! 

My favorite bag at the moment is the zip zip satchel and yours are beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!
> 
> First is the Saffiano Zip Zip in Teal. Love!!
> View attachment 3116784
> 
> View attachment 3116785
> 
> 
> Next is Pebbled Chelsea in Oyster. Another keeper.
> View attachment 3116788
> 
> View attachment 3116789
> 
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the colors are not true, but you get the idea. Luckily packaging was good, no flaws and they are both new and not returns. Something I always worry about.



I LOVE the teal zip zip!   And Chelsea is beautiful too! 

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!


 
OMG, She's Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Love me that Bordeaux!!


 
Me too! 
Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!




She's just so gorgeous and classy! Congrats!
Twins on the fob!


----------



## lovethatduck

Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.

That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.  

I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.

Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.  

"If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.

The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! How can you pass up those great prices? Can't wait to see the others. Hope you had a nice vacation.


 
Thanks!
I agree, difficult to leave behind!


The vacation was great. We went to Disneyland but you do so much that you end up needing another vacation after coming back. And to make it worse, I got a cold while we were there, so the energy level went down! But I got a few purses to make me happy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excellent shopping skills, GF!!


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> It's amazing how bags just love to follow you home!
> 
> All three are beautiful!  If I were to take a guess I'd say the Siena DS was the one they were holding and the other two followed you home. But I could be wrong because they're all "MaryBel" bags.
> 
> Congrats!


 
Yep, they like to chase me here!


Thanks GF. And you are wrong. The one they were holding out for me was the Bordeaux! I had told the manager that I wanted that color last time I was there so when she got it, she told the SA to call me. It was funny, I almost came home just with that one. I did 1 round and nothing else called me, but when I did another round I saw the DS and had to get it. Then on my way to the register, I saw the Verona. They were on the display that is around the register so it is very low (close to the floor) so I didn't see it the first time. After a quick pose with it in the mirror, I asked if they had more and they said one more in the back, so when they brought her back and saw it was in good condition, she had to come home with me.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


 

The only thing that comes to mind: "Another one bites the dust" You know, that fell of the ban wagon. I fell too! I still have the dust in my face but I like it 


Congrats GF, those are very good choices! 


ETA: OMG, I just saw the pics! They are gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


OMGosh, how can a girl resist? Tire tracks from being ran over? If so, looking at and wearing these beauties will cause the tire tracks to fade quickly.


----------



## onyyxgirl

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


Such gorgeousness!!  That stanwich is TDF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> His Sarah!:kiss:
> 
> Have I been in a coma?  I cant believe how much I've missed!
> 
> My favorite bag at the moment is the zip zip satchel and yours are beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



   Thanks, girl.   There has been a flurry of new bag purchases around here.  (That thumping sound is a bunch of us falling off the wagon.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?



You did the right thing.  Some days we just know resistance is futile.   Besides, you got two gorgeous deals!!      I'm a sucker for the Gretchen bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


Ooohhhh. That's the one I just saw except yours looks pristine. Must find Stanwich.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> The only thing that comes to mind: "Another one bites the dust" You know, that fell of the ban wagon. I fell too! I still have the dust in my face but I like it
> 
> 
> Congrats GF, those are very good choices!
> 
> 
> ETA: OMG, I just saw the pics! They are gorgeous!


Thank you!  

To my pleasant surprise, I'm really liking the Stanwich in this color!  I'm more of rainbow color girl--bright, vibrant, wild!

To boot, I'm liking the "medium" size--I'm a big bag girl and like to be able to toss everything save the kitchen sink in my bag.  I haven't loaded her up, but it looks like I could get by with everything I need.  My salmon is a large, and I find myself not reaching for her when I want to make a quick getaway. I'm thinking this Stanwich is a get-up-get-up-and-go kind of girl bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


They are both beautiful bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*lovethatduck:*  you had no choice but to buy those lovely handbags at such great prices.  Enjoy wearing them.  A good SA can make all the difference.


----------



## Tomsmom

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?




Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


 

Wow two gorgeous bags at such great prices..what a smart  shopper you are!!  Love them both!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> They are both beautiful bags!



Thanks, TM!

I always admired the Toledo Stanwich for its wild and vibrant hues.  Oddly, I never gave the florentine a second look.  

Very happy with this one. Love the shape, size, and striking contrast of the natural body and dark brown t-moro trim. It also carries better as a shoulder/crossbody bag than the larger, more cumbersome  medium satchel.

And the Gretta Kendall drawstring--well, what can I say?  I'm just a fool for drawstrings!


----------



## lovethatduck

lavenderjunkie said:


> *lovethatduck:*  you had no choice but to buy those lovely handbags at such great prices.  Enjoy wearing them.  A good SA can make all the difference.



Thank you, LJ!

I'm so excited about the Gretta Kendall drawstring!


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow two gorgeous bags at such great prices..what a smart  shopper you are!!  Love them both!!



Thank you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous bags!!



Thank you!

I had a good time today!


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooohhhh. That's the one I just saw except yours looks pristine. Must find Stanwich.



It seems a little dry, but it is smooth all over. 

I saw the red in both small and large/medium; and brown T-Moro (one was pebbled, another smooth).


----------



## lovethatduck

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yep, they like to chase me here!
> 
> 
> Thanks GF. *And you are wrong. The one they were holding out for me was the Bordeaux! *I had told the manager that I wanted that color last time I was there so when she got it, she told the SA to call me. It was funny, I almost came home just with that one. I did 1 round and nothing else called me, b*ut when I did another round I saw the DS and had to get it. *Then on my way to the register, I saw the Verona. They were on the display that is around the register so it is very low (close to the floor) so I didn't see it the first time. After a quick pose with it in the mirror, I asked if they had more and they said one more in the back, so when they brought her back and saw it was in good condition, she had to come home with me.



Dang! It would have bet money they were holding a blue bag for you! (Which is why I never won any money when we were in Vegas! )

Good eye! This is why I'm always walking around in circles in a handbag section.  Even though I think I saw everything, there may be that one bag I missed!

Enjoy all your beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   There has been a flurry of new bag purchases around here.*  (That thumping sound is a bunch of us falling off the wagon.)*


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?



Hi LTD!

I love your story!  You have a great SA! 

Congrats on your two new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

MrsKC said:


> OMGosh, how can a girl resist? Tire tracks from being ran over? If so, looking at and wearing these beauties will cause the tire tracks to fade quickly.



Yes!  

Just smile lines on my face... and  happy dance.


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LTD!
> 
> I love your story!  You have a great SA!
> 
> Congrats on your two new beauties!



Thanks, RN!

Great weather today in sunny Vegas, and under hundred degrees.  Beautiful night ahead.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!


Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Went to the outlet today with the idea of getting one bag they were holding for me and came back with 3...oops
> 
> Claremont satchel in Bordeaux (40% + 20%)
> Verona Elisa in Blk (30% + 20%)
> And Siena DS in Navy/white (Clearance 60%)
> 
> 
> These will be all for this month. Have to behave. Got some others last week while on vacation...Will take and post pics soon.


GF,

Your outlet had some nice choices. Congrats! That Bordeaux is especially lovely. 
Can you believe I walked out with nothing? Perhaps a possible phone order...we'll see.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, RN!
> 
> Great weather today in sunny Vegas, and under hundred degrees.  Beautiful night ahead.



That sounds wonderful!  I'm meeting up with my BFF in Vegas (she lives in the Chicago area) in October.  I'm excited to see her again, but I'm even more excited to be in Vegas when it's under a hundred degrees in the daytime!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Mannnnnnnnnn I love the Stanwich!
I've been eyeballing one in bone florentine...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I couldn't get to the outlets this weekend,  so I called 2 of them trying to find some treasure to get at a great price... nothing I wanted was shippable.   Now,  we all know I don't need another handbag and had promised myself not to buy one until the after Christmas sales.   But with the extra 20% off I was compelled to see if there were any treasures begging to be adopted by me.  So, the good news is I'm still on the wagon... but it's as much fun as buying a new handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't get to the outlets this weekend,  so I called 2 of them trying to find some treasure to get at a great price... nothing I wanted was shippable.   Now,  we all know I don't need another handbag and had promised myself not to buy one until the after Christmas sales.   But with the extra 20% off I was compelled to see if there were any treasures begging to be adopted by me.  So, the good news is I'm still on the wagon... but it's as much fun as buying a new handbag.


LJ, 

What were you looking for? Just curious. I was hoping to find an aubergine zip zip but someone had bought the last one two days prior. It is a lovely color.


----------



## lovethatduck

RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds wonderful!  I'm meeting up with my BFF in Vegas (she lives in the Chicago area) in October.  I'm excited to see her again, but I'm even more excited to be in Vegas when it's under a hundred degrees in the daytime!



October is a great time to visit!  

Our weatherman was tickled to report that fall may have arrived. Looks like the three-digit temps may be numbered (a few more predicted next week). 

On another note, the Outdoorworld next to the Silver Casino (off the strip, on the other side of the 215) might be worth a visit. I visited there for the first time recently, interesting.  

A couple of pictures below--so as not to step on folks' sensibilities--didn't attach a pride of lions, giraffe, mountain lions, elk, antelopes.


----------



## lovethatduck

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't get to the outlets this weekend,  so I called 2 of them trying to find some treasure to get at a great price... nothing I wanted was shippable.   Now,  we all know I don't need another handbag and had promised myself not to buy one until the after Christmas sales.   But with the extra 20% off I was compelled to see if there were any treasures begging to be adopted by me.  So, the good news is I'm still on the wagon... but it's as much fun as buying a new handbag.



There's nothing like vicarious shopping, but, at some point, you know you'll have to consumate that thrill.   And, how sweet it is!

:giggles:


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovethatduck said:


> October is a great time to visit!
> 
> Our weatherman was tickled to report that fall may have arrived. Looks like the three-digit temps may be numbered (a few more predicted next week).
> 
> On another note, the Outdoorworld next to the Silver Casino (off the strip, on the other side of the 215) might be worth a visit. I visited there for the first time recently, interesting.
> 
> A couple of pictures below--so as not to step on folks' sensibilities--didn't attach a pride of lions, giraffe, mountain lions, elk, antelopes.



Looks like a fun place to visit!  I'll only be in Vegas 3 days and the Outlet is a priority so I don't know where else we'll go when I'm there.  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> 
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> 
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?




I loved this!! [emoji3] I've been run over a few times myself lol! Love your new beauties and well worth the ban wagon accident. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> October is a great time to visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Our weatherman was tickled to report that fall may have arrived. Looks like the three-digit temps may be numbered (a few more predicted next week).
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, the Outdoorworld next to the Silver Casino (off the strip, on the other side of the 215) might be worth a visit. I visited there for the first time recently, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of pictures below--so as not to step on folks' sensibilities--didn't attach a pride of lions, giraffe, mountain lions, elk, antelopes.




Looks really cool. [emoji4]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't get to the outlets this weekend,  so I called 2 of them trying to find some treasure to get at a great price... nothing I wanted was shippable.   Now,  we all know I don't need another handbag and had promised myself not to buy one until the after Christmas sales.   But with the extra 20% off I was compelled to see if there were any treasures begging to be adopted by me.  So, the good news is I'm still on the wagon... but it's as much fun as buying a new handbag.


Good for you, though I wish you could have gotten a deal.  Since you are one of the few left on the wagon, would you mind pulling the rest of us back on, please?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gr8onteej said:


> Picked this up at the outlet, the Sawyer crossbody.
> Very roomy for a small bag.  It has a zip and slip pocket on one side, 4 credit card slots on the other side.  It also has the key ring holder.
> View attachment 3117746


 What a cutie!



Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3118984
> 
> I am so glad I went the other one back ! I decided to try "as is " again and this one is pretty much perfect !!


Love!  So glad it worked out for you! Congrats!



Tomsmom said:


> She arrived this morning and she's gorgeous!


She certainly is!  Be still my heart. 



lovethatduck said:


> Repost--large/medium natural florentine Stanwich, brown T-Moro DB signature Gretta drawstring.
> 
> That bag ban wagon that was dragging me behind by my hair?  It shifted into reverse and ran me over about an hour ago.
> 
> I woke up bright and early this morning firmly resolved to stay on the straight and narrow. Then, my LV SA called. "So sorry," said I, "the chestnut florentine satchel on hold is nice, BUT it falls outside my dollars and cents sweet spot".  40 plus 20 off just does not cut it for me for this bag.  I'm not in lust over it like I was with the YGR Serenas.
> 
> Ladies, never under estimate the seductive wiles of a savvy SA; nor the sweet siren song of a florentine.
> 
> "If not the chestnut satchel, how about her sumptuous sister--the stanwich?!  50 plus additional 20 off--in the natural and brown T-Moro trim."  She emails a picture, and just like that I'm off in the Miata pointed in the direction of my D&B factory store.
> 
> The Gretta drawstring was unexpected and a surprise.  Not seen before anywhere--by me, at least.  How could I resist?  Nothing to do but surrender to her charms.  Did I mention she's the only one in this style and color?


Wow!  Both bags are gorgeous!  I would have been helpless as well!  Congrats!


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> 
> Love!  So glad it worked out for you! Congrats!
> 
> 
> She certainly is!  Be still my heart.
> 
> 
> Wow!  Both bags are gorgeous!  I would have been helpless as well!  Congrats!



Thanks, NAC!

BTW, how do you do that--multi quotes, I mean. I've never have done.


----------



## immigratty

Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous bag in a pretty color, too bad about the damage though......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage




Wow!! Gorgeous... Love this bag! What kind of damage?


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous... Love this bag! What kind of damage?



Thx so much.  there are two indentations on the upper left front. I will probably not return it since it was after all half off.  they did not inform me of the damage.


----------



## MrsKC

These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Thx so much.  there are two indentations on the upper left front. I will probably not return it since it was after all half off.  they did not inform me of the damage.


Sorry it had a dent.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.


Pretty bags.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.


 
Both lovely bags, enjoy wearing them!


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bags.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Both lovely bags, enjoy wearing them!



Thank you ladies.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.



Both are so beautiful and perfect for whenever you want to carry one! 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Suzwhat

immigratty said:


> Thx so much.  there are two indentations on the upper left front. I will probably not return it since it was after all half off.  they did not inform me of the damage.




Beautiful.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Thank you ladies.




[emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179]


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Both are so beautiful and perfect for whenever you want to carry one!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks RN, hope you have had a great day .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN, hope you *have had a great day *.



And you as well!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage


 
She's gorgeous GF!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.




Classic duo! 
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.



Great choices, KC!  Classic beauties.


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage


Beautiful bag and color IM. The damage does not appear that horrible. I suppose it depends on the lighting, but I don't think people would focus on it given the overall look and appeal of the bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.


What a nice set MKC. I love the versatility of that Davis Tote.


----------



## Live It Up

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage



Wow! What a beauty!!! Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.



Those are just beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Classic duo!
> Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Great choices, KC!  Classic beauties.





YankeeDooney said:


> What a nice set MKC. I love the versatility of that Davis Tote.





Live It Up said:


> Those are just beautiful!




Thank you ladies, now I really should behave!
I need no more bags.........but the city croco .


----------



## immigratty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous bag in a pretty color, too bad about the damage though......



thanx so much



Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful.






Trudysmom said:


> Sorry it had a dent.





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Love!





Live It Up said:


> Wow! What a beauty!!! Congrats!




thanx



YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bag and color IM. The damage does not appear that horrible. I suppose it depends on the lighting, but I don't think people would focus on it given the overall look and appeal of the bag.



thanx so much. I feel the same way. the more I look at her, the more I can't give her up 



MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, NAC!
> 
> BTW, how do you do that--multi quotes, I mean. I've never have done.


 
At the bottom right corner of each post there are three options:  Quote, a circle, and QReply. 


To multi quote, you click on the circle for each post you want to include in your post, and then after clicking the circle for the last one to include, click on Quote on that one and the Reply to Thread box will come up with each post you want to respond to. 


Then you can write your comment after each one and then click on Submit Reply.


I've never mastered it on my phone, so I do individual responses from there. 


Hope that helps.  I haven't looked to see if someone has already answered your question.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> Finally in the Alto Evelina club, but may take her back, she has some damage


 She's beautiful!  Love the color.




immigratty said:


> Thx so much.  there are two indentations on the upper left front. I will probably not return it since it was after all half off.  they did not inform me of the damage.


For half off I could live with that.  Such a beautiful bag. 



MrsKC said:


> These are my new black pebbled beauties from last week. Davis Tassel Tote And Domed Satchel.




Two gorgeous pebbled beauties!  Congrats!


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful!  Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> For half off I could live with that.  Such a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two gorgeous pebbled beauties!  Congrats!



thanx


----------



## elbgrl

Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.




Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.



So cute, Rosie!   I imagine she is lightweight, too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


 
Hi Rosie! 

I love your new little treasure! I really like that part of the strap can be removed to make it a shoulder bag.  I'd probably carry it that way mostly, but I love having the other option as well.  And you know I love the color!

Congrats!


----------



## swags

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.



Pretty bag, I love that color.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute, Rosie!   I imagine she is lightweight, too.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I love your new little treasure! I really like that part of the strap can be removed to make it a shoulder bag.  I'd probably carry it that way mostly, but I love having the other option as well.  And you know I love the color!
> 
> Congrats!





swags said:


> Pretty bag, I love that color.



Thanks everyone!  Yes she is light and easy to carry.  

Bordeaux and all the fall colors are my favorites.  

I'll probably use her most as a shoulder bag, but I love having the option of a crossbody too.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


Love the leather emblem. Very pretty purse.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.




Pretty bag Rosie! That's my favorite color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


 

Very cute, I think they make that one in leather too.  Nice shape and size!!  Enjoy her!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.




She's a cutie! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.



What a great little bag! Perfect for do many things!


----------



## gm2amm

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


Yes, that is the perfect size bag..not too small at all, and that color is gorgeous! The Leather trim really sets it off, too. Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Love the leather emblem. Very pretty purse.





Twoboyz said:


> Pretty bag Rosie! That's my favorite color!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Very cute, I think they make that one in leather too.  Nice shape and size!!  Enjoy her!!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a cutie! Congrats!!





MrsKC said:


> What a great little bag! Perfect for do many things!





gm2amm said:


> Yes, that is the perfect size bag..not too small at all, and that color is gorgeous! The Leather trim really sets it off, too. Enjoy your new treasure!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## klynneann

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.



Cute!  Love the color and the outside pockets!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it. 

Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161




Oooh, she's so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My daughter found something too... Nylon Shopper in Navy to use as her school tote bag to toggle with her Nylon Backpack.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

What a great haul!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughter found something too... Nylon Shopper in Navy to use as her school tote bag to toggle with her Nylon Backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3127204
> 
> View attachment 3127205




Looks really nice. I tried that one on at Macy's too. [emoji4] I've always loved that tote.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Looks really nice. I tried that one on at Macy's too. [emoji4] I've always loved that tote.




Thanks TB! It's not my style but she loves it and it was under $60, so I was all for it.  [emoji16]


----------



## Biochick1

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


Pretty bag! I have been eyeing this bag on the Q for a while now. I love the size and color...


----------



## rubylovesdooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161



Loved the red PTB.congrats .
PTB does this bag hold its shape?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rubylovesdooney said:


> Loved the red PTB.congrats .
> 
> PTB does this bag hold its shape?




Thanks gf! Yes, it holds its shape. It's a pretty structured bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  why are you having second thoughts about the red Olivia?   I know you have another bag (or is it bags) in the Olivia style,  so is it the color?   I happen to love red bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  why are you having second thoughts about the red Olivia?   I know you have another bag (or is it bags) in the Olivia style,  so is it the color?   I happen to love red bags.




It was an impulse buy that's why I had second thoughts. lol. There was nothing wrong with the bag. Yeah, I have it in Bone and Midnight Blue. I love the bag though and decided to keep it. I only have one other red satchel which is a different look, so I decided to keep.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great choices, PTB!   I love the red Olivia and your daughter's navy shopper looks perfect for her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Great choices, PTB!   I love the red Olivia and your daughter's navy shopper looks perfect for her.




Thank you MB! She loves that shopper. She's probably the only girl in school with a Dooney. [emoji16]


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


 
It's so cute! Congrats Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughter found something too... Nylon Shopper in Navy to use as her school tote bag to toggle with her Nylon Backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3127204
> 
> View attachment 3127205




Awesome picks! 
Love both of them! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## elbgrl

klynneann said:


> Cute!  Love the color and the outside pockets!


Thanks!  Me too!


Biochick1 said:


> Pretty bag! I have been eyeing this bag on the Q for a while now. I love the size and color...


Thanks, she's a winner!  I highly recommend.


MaryBel said:


> It's so cute! Congrats Rosie!



Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161



A classic beauty, congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161


 

Hope after a good night's sleep you decided to keep it, it lovely, love the color!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hope after a good night's sleep you decided to keep it, it lovely, love the color!!




Thanks gf! I got a good nights sleep and decided to keep her. I really love red in this style.


----------



## lovethatduck

Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!

My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.

(70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).


----------



## Trudysmom

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).


Great price. Nice bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).


 
Well, that a pretty little bag...


----------



## swags

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).



Great deal! I love this line.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).


 

She's gorgeous! Congrats!
I was looking at her when I was at the outlet getting my Bordeaux satchel. I decided to pass since I already have a tote in the same print.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161


I thought of you when I saw these at the outlet yesterday. Now you have the full American threesome! Red-White-Blue. I think this calls for a group photo P. Very nice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughter found something too... Nylon Shopper in Navy to use as her school tote bag to toggle with her Nylon Backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3127204
> 
> View attachment 3127205


I think she chose well.....love the navy color.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Having buyers remorse but it's a lovely color
> and I got a great deal. I'll sleep ok it.
> 
> Pebbled Leather Olivia Satchel on Red
> 
> View attachment 3127161



Oh, I hate that feeling! It's such a pretty color though, I'm glad you decided to keep it.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> My daughter found something too... Nylon Shopper in Navy to use as her school tote bag to toggle with her Nylon Backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3127204
> 
> View attachment 3127205



Very nice - great color - great choice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).


Very nice find LTD. You are tempting me. Were these at the outlet? None around here.


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Got a new little treasure to share and she's a keeper!  Kimberly nylon Crossbody in Rouge.
> 
> View attachment 3125704
> 
> 
> Perfect Crossbody size, not too small or too large, top zip and outside pockets.  Plus the strap that has a section that can be removed to make a shoulder bag (which is how I am currently using her).  The nylon is thick and very nice and the leather trim is so nice.  This little bag is not so little and I am considering her in the saffiano now.


Oooooo, I do like the versatility of this bag with that shoulder strap. I agree, I bet Saffiano would be awesome too. It's a great shape.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice find LTD. You are tempting me. We're these at the outlet? None around here.




Yes, I chased after the Hampshire and the Jocelyn last week!  Waiting on the Jocelyn still. Both bags were last in 2 different outlets--Seattle and Maine. The Jocelyn was initially gone, then 1 popped up in Maine.


Your outlet SA may be able to help find one for you.  Make a request, and check back diligently. 

The bags are beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, I chased after the Hampshire and the Jocelyn last week!  Waiting on the Jocelyn still. Both bags were last in 2 different outlets--Seattle and Maine. The Jocelyn was initially gone, then 1 popped up in Maine.
> 
> 
> Your outlet SA may be able to help find one for you.  Make a request, and check back diligently.
> 
> The bags are beautiful!


Yeah thanks, I like the Sutton silhouette. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> 
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> 
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).




Nice! Great deal! Remember when this bag came out? It was upwards of $300 wasn't it? If there is one thing we have learned here is it pays to wait! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks gf! I got a good nights sleep and decided to keep her. I really love red in this style.


Keep her Sunshine


----------



## Daquiri

lovethatduck said:


> Sleek, soft, and sexy ... the Sutton Hampshire!
> 
> My tablet camera does not do her justice at all.
> 
> (70% off puts her under $100 plus S&H).



Love the Sutton Hampshire. Great price!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


Oooooo, it's very pretty MaryBel. I am hoping these show up at the outlets in November or December. It is a nice size and I like Pecan's suggestion of tucking in the straps under the snap closure.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


wowowowza that is prudddddy


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


I love the pretty blue teal.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, it's very pretty MaryBel. I am hoping these show up at the outlets in November or December. It is a nice size and I like Pecan's suggestion of tucking in the straps under the snap closure.




Thanks GF!
I think it's prettier IRL. The color is a bit darker and a tiny bit greener.
Hopefully they show at the outlets soon, I'd love another color!


Pcan's suggestion makes the bag work for me, since I would mostly carry it by the long strap. Thanks Pcan!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowowowza that is prudddddy




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I love the pretty blue teal.




Thank you GF!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


>




Thanks GF!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


 


She's strikingly beautiful!!  Enjoy her, she should catch some admiring glances...


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> She's strikingly beautiful!!  Enjoy her, she should catch some admiring glances...


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.



She's a beaut, MB!   Congrats.


----------



## momjules

here she is 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!



Fabulous!!   Y'all are making me wish I hadn't returned mine.


----------



## swags

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.



Very pretty! Love the vibrant teal.


----------



## swags

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!



Gorgeous! Love that color for fall


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut, MB!   Congrats.


 
Thanks Sarah!
I'm happy with it, so she is a keeper! 
I was so worried about the color, not that I wouldn't like it because even if it would have been lighter it still would be blue, and I love blue, but because I had my heart set on a teal bag! It fits the teal hunger, although I want more


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!


 
She's gorgeous in T-moro! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Very pretty! Love the vibrant teal.


 
Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.




Ahhh... Love this color in the woven leather. She's beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh... Love this color in the woven leather. She's beautiful.


 
Thanks GF! I love it too!


----------



## Tomsmom

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.



Wow so pretty!!


----------



## MaryBel

Tomsmom said:


> Wow so pretty!!




Thank you!


----------



## momjules

I Finally learned how to post a picture so I will be posting pics of all my bags soon
I remembered what ptb told me a couple months ago. 
Thank you to everyone 
I'm loving my Lilliana !!!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> I Finally learned how to post a picture so I will be posting pics of all my bags soon
> I remembered what ptb told me a couple months ago.
> Thank you to everyone
> I'm loving my Lilliana !!!




Can't wait to see them! Eye candy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lovely bags ladies.   I love the teal and the brown.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.





momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!



Both of these TSV's are beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely bags ladies.   I love the teal and the brown.


 


elbgrl said:


> Both of these TSV's are beautiful!  congrats!




thank you LJ and Rosie!


----------



## Tomsmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!



Love the color perfect for fall!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!




Isn't this such a beautiful bag!!! It's so rich looking... I'm still living mine as well. I'm had you love her.


----------



## carterazo

What a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

So classy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Both of these TSV's are beautiful!  congrats!



She is beautiful, enjoy her...


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.


Gorgeous! I ordered it in the Brown T'Moro. I hope I love it when it arrives. I like P'can's idea, too! Will give it a try. Enjoy your new lady!


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> What a pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous! I ordered it in the Brown T'Moro. I hope I love it when it arrives. I like P'can's idea, too! Will give it a try. Enjoy your new lady!




Thank you!


I'm sure you will. T-moro is really pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got my Lilliana shopper in teal last night. Here she is. It's very difficult to capture the real color. I think the pic is close, but looks lighter than IRL. It's teal but I think I'd describe it more as a blue teal.



I"m really lovin' teal!  And I like that's it's more of a blue teal.  

She's beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> View attachment 3130123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is
> Beautiful!!!



This picture looks like an ad for Dooney! What a great picture, and a beautiful bag!

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I"m really lovin' teal!  And I like that's it's more of a blue teal.
> 
> She's beautiful!


 
Thanks GF!
Muahahahahaha, you can't escape the dark, I mean the blue side!


I actually wished it was more teal, you know, more greenish.


----------



## momjules

Thank you for the compliment 
I think I like this purse 
It needs to soften up


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Muahahahahaha, you can't escape the dark, I mean the blue side!
> 
> 
> *I actually wished it was more teal,* you know, more greenish.



Well, now you have a reason to buy another teal bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Thank you for the compliment
> I think I like this purse
> It needs to soften up



It's a beauty for sure.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Muahahahahaha, you can't escape the dark, I mean the blue side!
> 
> 
> I actually wished it was more teal, you know, more greenish.



 I surrender to the dark, I mean blue side because I really like that it's not so greenish.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Muahahahahaha, you can't escape the dark, I mean the blue side!
> 
> 
> I actually wished it was more teal, you know, more greenish.



Double post from my phone!


----------



## lovethatduck

Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!


Beautiful and the leather trim on those is especially lovely.....not to mention you got her for a steal, practically free!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]... 

Issue #1 - red spots on bag 

Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something 

Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly

Issue 4 - Disgusted

Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery. 

Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person. 

Here goes...


----------



## lovethatduck

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful and the leather trim on those is especially lovely.....not to mention you got her for a steal, practically free!




Times two!  (The Hampshire arrived Monday.)
resents


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434


Wow ridiculous, I don't think I have ever seen anything like that.......


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434


That is crazy. Where is the quality control? Isn't this what the "Q" people are all about?

The color is gorgeous though. I would definitely try to get a good one. It looks a bit darker than what I remember on the presentation, and I love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> That is crazy. Where is the quality control? Isn't this what the "Q" people are all about?
> 
> The color is gorgeous though. I would definitely try to get a good one. It looks a bit darker than what I remember on the presentation, and I love it.




Yeah I know right!! She's already boxed up ready to go. I love the color but won't pay full price for this. Crossing my fingers for a good one next go around. It's cloudy here so maybe the color is a tad off but it is a deep darker purple. Exactly what I had been looking for.


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> Times two!  (The Hampshire arrived Monday.)
> resents


You are one lucky girl . I would love the satchel in that line......but then I can think of something I would like in just about all the lines


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Wow ridiculous, I don't think I have ever seen anything like that.......




Exactly!!! Me either. Looks like spots were missed or something splattered on it while dying the leather.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Exactly!!! Me either. Looks like spots were missed or something splattered on it while dying the leather.


Agree, that one is not for you. You need a perfect one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah I know right!! She's already boxed up ready to go. I love the color but won't pay full price for this. Crossing my fingers for a good one next go around. It's cloudy here so maybe the color is a tad off but it is a deep darker purple. Exactly what I had been looking for.


And sadly, that will get shipped out to another unsuspecting person. Good grief!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah I know right!! She's already boxed up ready to go. I love the color but won't pay full price for this. Crossing my fingers for a good one next go around. It's cloudy here so maybe the color is a tad off but it is a deep darker purple. Exactly what I had been looking for.



What a bummer!   Sorry, PTB.   I can't believe that bag shipped in that condition.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!


 

Love your bag, she looks right at home on your giraffe!!


----------



## swags

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!



Nice! I love the Jocelyn. I am hoping to get one in the near future.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434


 
Whoa, never seen anything quite like that, I wonder what happened!!  So sorry, what a let down after waiting...but what do you think of the color, it's rather beautiful  I think...are you going for another one??


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434




Aww, that sucks. I wish Sue would host an hour where people can call in regarding items that get sent that are not in perfect condition.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!




She's gorgeous LTD! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434


 
OMG, that's crazy. I'd send her back and demand a replacement right away and with expedited shipment at their expense. You shouldn't have to wait all that extra time to get a bag in the condition you were supposed to get it the first time.


I think the people at Q's warehouse just don't even look at the item they pick. I have gotten a few things that were like huh? Ordered shoes in 8.5, got shoes size 8 in a 8.5 box, ordered shoes in size 9, got 1 shoe in 9 and one in 9.5, ordered a top/tank combo, got just the top, not tank. unbelievable!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[ QUOTE=hydrangeagirl;29185905]Whoa, never seen anything quite like that, I wonder what happened!!  So sorry, what a let down after waiting...but what do you think of the color, it's rather beautiful  I think...are you going for another one??[/QUOTE]


Yeah, I LOOOVE the color that's why I'm so bummed. It's the perfect shade of purple. Crossing my fingers for a perfect one next time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> Aww, that sucks. I wish Sue would host an hour where people can call in regarding items that get sent that are not in perfect condition.




Yeah right! That will be the day. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> OMG, that's crazy. I'd send her back and demand a replacement right away and with expedited shipment at their expense. You shouldn't have to wait all that extra time to get a bag in the condition you were supposed to get it the first time.
> 
> 
> I think the people at Q's warehouse just don't even look at the item they pick. I have gotten a few things that were like huh? Ordered shoes in 8.5, got shoes size 8 in a 8.5 box, ordered shoes in size 9, got 1 shoe in 9 and one in 9.5, ordered a top/tank combo, got just the top, not tank. unbelievable!




Yes it is very crazy!! I agree, once I ship it out tomorrow, I'll call customer service and ask for that. 

And oh my... You got some doozies! That's poor QC at it's finest.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!




Really pretty bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434




Wow, wow, wow! That's horrible. I have never seen a bag look that bad. That is clearly defective.  I'm sorry. I hope you get a perfect one next and I'm glad the color is just what you were looking for. It is beautiful.  

I wonder if the Q doesn't even look at them. I mean I wonder if they come in from Dooney all wrapped like that and they just throw it in a box and ship to us. It's hard to see flaws through the plastic bag or they don't even bother. Maybe they can afford to do this since they have such a good return policy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434




Sunshine...What in the world - the person that shipped that bag was HIGH on something...


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love your bag, she looks right at home on your giraffe!!




Thank you!

I'm liking how carefree and casual chic (funny how I'm using that a lot to describe my new drawstrings--but they really are!)

I'd seen the Suttons around throughout the year but have always passed them by. They are slightly structured and soft but not smushy.  This one has a deep vertical backpocket ideal for my TAB3. I'm also liking the double handles.

For a bag that I passed over repeatedly, she's now my run-out-the-door favorite.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty bag!



Thanks, TB!

Glad you're keeping the Liliana!

I also like tall bags--my Sienas are 12" tall!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous LTD! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!

I love the T-Moro siggys, and the Suttons are soft and a bit smushy, but not puddly.  I'm tickled I managed to get her and the Hampshire.


----------



## lovethatduck

swags said:


> Nice! I love the Jocelyn. I am hoping to get one in the near future.



Thanks!  

You'll love yours when you get her!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434



Pcan that's a beautiful bag, but what a disaster!  Q's quality assurance needs to fire some people.  A bag like that should not have been sent out.  Really, we expect more when we purchase an expensive bag.


----------



## elbgrl

lovethatduck said:


> Ms.Jocelyn has arrived!



Love your new bag - congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, TB!
> 
> Glad you're keeping the Liliana!
> 
> I also like tall bags--my Sienas are 12" tall!




Thanks LTD!  I have to get used to the height.


----------



## aerinha

Pecn that is awful!  Looks like the dye was unstable. It should not have come to you that way &#128550; my Q story was better. I ordered a $70 Honora necklace and got a $200+ strand by mistake


----------



## momjules

Pecan. That's so horrible to happen. That bag looks like someone spilled and then bagged it up anyway. I'm very sorry!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!


 
Love it! Congrats!


----------



## oldbaglover

Pecan, sorry you received such a defective bag.  The color and style are pretty and hope you can get a good one. I would insist  the Q pay the return shipping fee.  What were they thinking!  Some customers would be mad enough to post negative comments on public media site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!



Thanks MB!   I was happy to get the wallet on sale from the boutique since it is sold out on Dooney's website.  (30+25%)    I'm sure they are cheaper at the outlet, but I don't live near one and they probably aren't shippable.  (Besides, I was determined to get one and would have paid full price...haha.)


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!




Love them both!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!



Dy -no - mite!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks MB!   I was happy to get the wallet on sale from the boutique since it is sold out on Dooney's website.  (30+25%)    I'm sure they are cheaper at the outlet, but I don't live near one and they probably aren't shippable.  (Besides, I was determined to get one and would have paid full price...haha.)


 
It was cheaper at the outlets but I think that it would be rare to find one, and if you do it might not be the color you want. When I got mine, I asked the SA if they had anything in woven leather (I was looking for something in the spring colors) and she said only this wallet. My outlet here doesn't have anything in woven leather and the other outlet I went to in Cali didn't either, so I think it was good that you were able to find the color you needed and with some kind of discount.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!


Beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!


Gorgeous combo Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love them both!!!



Thanks, HG.  I'm movin' in!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Dy -no - mite!!


----------



## momjules

I need that wallet in brown to go with my Lilliana 
Gorgeous !


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It was cheaper at the outlets but I think that it would be rare to find one, and if you do it might not be the color you want. When I got mine, I asked the SA if they had anything in woven leather (I was looking for something in the spring colors) and she said only this wallet. My outlet here doesn't have anything in woven leather and the other outlet I went to in Cali didn't either, so I think it was good that you were able to find the color you needed and with some kind of discount.



When I saw it was sold out online, my heart sunk.   So when I called the Dallas store and found one I was thrilled!!   Then the SA called me back to say it was included in the 30+25% sale and issued a credit to my card...woot!!!   (I had already bought it for full price, haha.)  

I remember waiting to get the cognac Santorini wallet to go with my belted shopper and I TOTALLY missed out on it.    I need to call a few outlets and see if they have any now, and if they are finally shippable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous combo Sarah!



Thanks, KC!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> When I saw it was sold out online, my heart sunk.   So when I called the Dallas store and found one I was thrilled!!   Then the SA called me back to say it was included in the 30+25% sale and issued a credit to my card...woot!!!   (I had already bought it for full price, haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> I remember waiting to get the cognac Santorini wallet to go with my belted shopper and I TOTALLY missed out on it.    I need to call a few outlets and see if they have any now, and if they are finally shippable.




Wow what great luck! It was nice of them to take the time and call and adjust the price. The pair are gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, wow, wow! That's horrible. I have never seen a bag look that bad. That is clearly defective.  I'm sorry. I hope you get a perfect one next and I'm glad the color is just what you were looking for. It is beautiful.
> 
> I wonder if the Q doesn't even look at them. I mean I wonder if they come in from Dooney all wrapped like that and they just throw it in a box and ship to us. It's hard to see flaws through the plastic bag or they don't even bother. Maybe they can afford to do this since they have such a good return policy.




Yeah, this is awful!! She's already on her way back. I didn't want for the shipping wait time so I just ordered another one and they gave me premium shipping at no cost. I should have Monday or Tuesday. I just ordered about an hour ago so it may not go out till Monday. Crossing my fingers. 

I'm on the same page as you. I think they come in plastic from Dooney and the Q just ships it so I could see how it could happen. With this one, it looks like it wasn't in a climate controlled environment  and got moist.  The inside looks like it was forming mildew or mold. Gross!!!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434



That's a great purple color, but...ugh.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> My matching wallet to the woven embossed hobo arrived today!       Love them!



This is a rich-looking combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I need that wallet in brown to go with my Lilliana
> Gorgeous !



Thanks!   I hope you can find one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> This is a rich-looking combo!



Thank you.


----------



## Suzwhat

I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.


Very nice looking bag Suz. Great color. I love those coin cases too. I had purchased the spring fuchsia and love it. Wish I had bought one sooner.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice looking bag Suz. Great color. I love those coin cases too. I had purchased the spring fuchsia and love it. Wish I had bought one sooner.



Really love that color too..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!  

My first Olivia. Such a cute bag. 

Terrible in car picture: 
View attachment 3133281


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.




Wow!!! Beautiful... This is the bag I've been looking for in this color. I almost settled for Sage last weekend. Did this come from the outlet?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281




Lovely!!! Love Olivia's.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely!!! Love Olivia's.




Thanks!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.



   OMG, she's fabulous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281



So cute, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.




Love!!  I really like the olive.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281




I really am liking the Olivia.  Beautiful color!


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice looking bag Suz. Great color. I love those coin cases too. I had purchased the spring fuchsia and love it. Wish I had bought one sooner.


Thank you!  I bet the spring fuschia is divine!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Really love that color too..



You really know beautiful colors, so that means a lot!  Thanks.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful... This is the bag I've been looking for in this color. I almost settled for Sage last weekend. Did this come from the outlet?



I got it on Dooney for full (gulp) price but got 75 off because I spent too dang much money.  My first Chelsea and first pebble grain, not counting Logo lock.  I called around to the outlets and the did not have the olive yet.  I hope you find one soon, sweetie!.  [emoji172][emoji162]



MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's fabulous!!



Thank you, my dear.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!!  I really like the olive.



Thanks, girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281


Pretty color NAC. I think your car pictures are great. What phone are you using? You seem to really capture the bag very well....photographically and literally.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281


Very pretty color.


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434


Oh my gosh, I am beyond shocked that made it past Dooney's quality control! I'm sure the packers at the Q don't even pay attention to these things. I imagine they pull and pack a lot of orders each day and they probably don't really care. Sad to say. On a good note, that color is gorgeous! I have that bag in brown and I love it. Got it back when it was the TSV a couple of years ago. I hope you get a NEW, PERFECT one soon!


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281



Love that color! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]...
> 
> Issue #1 - red spots on bag
> 
> Issue #2 - inside of bag looks like mold or something
> 
> Issue 3 -  not stuffed properly
> 
> Issue 4 - Disgusted
> 
> Issue 5 - now I have to wait another week for them to receive this one back and another 4-5 days for delivery.
> 
> Back she goes... Unless I can get at an "as is price" and even then, I'll have to think about it. This is crazy. It looks a tad worse in person.
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3131426
> 
> View attachment 3131427
> 
> View attachment 3131428
> 
> View attachment 3131429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131430
> View attachment 3131434




The color of  the bag is gorgeous, but it's shameful they let it go out like that! Terrible!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gm2amm said:


> Oh my gosh, I am beyond shocked that made it past Dooney's quality control! I'm sure the packers at the Q don't even pay attention to these things. I imagine they pull and pack a lot of orders each day and they probably don't really care. Sad to say. On a good note, that color is gorgeous! I have that bag in brown and I love it. Got it back when it was the TSV a couple of years ago. I hope you get a NEW, PERFECT one soon!




Thanks GF! Yeah, I've had pretty good luck with the Q so this took me back a bit. I agree, I think they just pull and pack. But yes, the color is perfect. I should have my new one Tuesday. I returned the other one and ordered a new one because I didn't want to wait. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. They upgraded me to premium shipping at no charge so I'm happy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281


 
Ooh, pretty pretty color...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the sky blue.  Twins on the sky Olivia.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.


She's gorgeous. Love the matching coin case too! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281


Love it GF! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281


Gorgeous NAC, the color is so saturated!


----------



## klynneann

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.



I think olive is the color this year, and I love it!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281



This blue is so perfect!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, this is awful!! She's already on her way back. I didn't want for the shipping wait time so I just ordered another one and they gave me premium shipping at no cost. I should have Monday or Tuesday. I just ordered about an hour ago so it may not go out till Monday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> I'm on the same page as you. I think they come in plastic from Dooney and the Q just ships it so I could see how it could happen. With this one, it looks like it wasn't in a climate controlled environment  and got moist.  The inside looks like it was forming mildew or mold. Gross!!!




Oh goodie! I hope you get a perfect one and quick. I'm glad they took care of you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I'm amazed at how light this pebble grain Chelsea is empty.   Olive.   I bought it during Labor Day sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I really like the color.  I even got the matching small coin case.




Beautiful and I love the cute little coin case. That's my favorite wallet to carry. I definitely need something in olive next. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Belk clearance!  Just got this pebbled Olivia in Sky for 25/25 or 44% off. Yes please!
> 
> My first Olivia. Such a cute bag.
> 
> Terrible in car picture:
> View attachment 3133281




Adorable! The color is so vibrant. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful and I love the cute little coin case. That's my favorite wallet to carry. I definitely need something in olive next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! The color is so vibrant. Enjoy!




Thank you!  I've been carrying it since I got it.  I [emoji176] it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! Yeah, I've had pretty good luck with the Q so this took me back a bit. I agree, I think they just pull and pack. But yes, the color is perfect. I should have my new one Tuesday. I returned the other one and ordered a new one because I didn't want to wait. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. They upgraded me to premium shipping at no charge so I'm happy.




Hi Pcan, so did you get your replacement bag yesterday?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine. 

If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior. 

This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before. 

Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for. 

Anywho... Here she is!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827


Yay for the new bag! it is gorgeous PTB. I do love that color. Hoping to add something with that color in the future. Have fun carrying it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's gorgeous.  Glad you got a winner this time, PTB.


----------



## momjules

The beauty never ends with dooney bags! Good luck to you pecan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies!!! I can't wait to carry her. With purple being one of my favorite colors, I can't believe I'm just getting around to having one. [emoji2]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  love the purple satchel.  Hope you love carrying her.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827


That bag is beautiful.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827




Congrats on your new pretty!
The color is so yummy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827


 

Perfection at last!!!


----------



## gm2amm

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827


She's gorgeous! Enjoy showing her around town!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827



This one is well worth the hassle ... beautiful color!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827




She's a real stunner! I'm glad it worked out. I can't wait to see what you're going to pair her with. [emoji4]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Ya, I'd be pretty salty, too. Those red spots...really QVC?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That's a nice deep color, better than the plum Daniella satchel I didn't keep, this is much nicer and with the darker straps, a winner!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lovethatduck said:


> This one is well worth the hassle ... beautiful color!



I'm still admiring your three drawstrings, pretty all in a row, nice as you please...&#128154;&#128155;&#128153;


----------



## lovethatduck

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I'm still admiring your three drawstrings, pretty all in a row, nice as you please...&#128154;&#128155;&#128153;





Me too!

They make me smile, every time!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827



Yay!  Congrats!  Such a great color!


----------



## momjules

Pecan,   Do you find that bag small? I have it in caramel and I don't use it because I find it rather small. Maybe I carry too much or I'm a bigger girl. What are your thoughts?


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Re-Reveal of my Pebbled Leather Domed Satchel w/accessories in Aubergine.
> 
> If you remember, the first bag had red spots all over it and mold like substance on the interior.
> 
> This one is almost perfect! For some reason it has a few mold like spots on the inside but not too bad. I easily wiped them off. Not sure what that is all about. It also had 1 small red spot on front and a couple wrinkles from it bouncing around in a box that's twice it's size. I'm thinking the red spot has something to do with that color because I've never seen that before.
> 
> Overall this is a beautiful bag and the color is gorgeous! Exactly what I've been looking for.
> 
> Anywho... Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136827




Glad they sent you a good one, I love that color!


----------



## swags

Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733


Very pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Pecan,   Do you find that bag small? I have it in caramel and I don't use it because I find it rather small. Maybe I carry too much or I'm a bigger girl. What are your thoughts?




Yes, I find it on the small side of medium. Honestly, I love the look of it but have to downsize what I carry when using her. I struggle with this bag, the Olivia's and the small satchel. Cosmetically, they work for me but functionally, they don't. [emoji35]. They are considered small in my book because I'm use to Willa, Chelsea, Regular Flo and Clayton's.  I only went with another bag in  this style because of the color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733




Soooo beautuful! I love this color. So rich looking.


----------



## momjules

Pecan.   I agree with you but they have a traditional. Dooney look to them.  I seen your family and remember your video on the red one. It's so pretty. 
I bought a cosmetic bag from I love dooney and use it for my health and beauty aids but it seems to take up more room. Maybe I'll give it another try. Thanks for your reply


----------



## lovethatduck

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733






Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Congratulations!!  I just know you have to love this one, makes up for the awful olive  Smith Bag you got!  I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733



   OMG, she's fabulous!!    Don't you love Sophie in the Toledo leather??


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733




OMG so stunning! I love the sheen and the contrasting equestrian strap.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags:  beautiful handbag... love the color and the sheen.


----------



## swags

Thanks everyone!


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733


You did nicely with the photo swags. It really is a rich looking bag. You gals are convincing me that I need to add a Toledo to my collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> You did nicely with the photo swags. It really is a rich looking bag. You gals are convincing me that I need to add a Toledo to my collection.




Yes you do!


----------



## YankeeDooney

pcantannedbty said:


> yes you do!



Enabler!


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> You did nicely with the photo swags. It really is a rich looking bag. You gals are convincing me that I need to add a Toledo to my collection.



Thanks!  I happened upon the line by accident at TJ Maxx and got one of the older hobos in this rich shade of chestnut. I thought it was a Florentine bag which I also love. I am happy that QVC is bringing Toledo back.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## momjules

Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana 
From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050




Nice! Perfect match for Lillianna.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050



Score!!   Isn't that a great wallet?


----------



## momjules

I could not pass it up     Wow!  Thank you


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050


Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050


Wow, what a fantastic price. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050


 

Gorgeous, what a great find!!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050




OMG! What an awesome price! That's beautiful.


----------



## swags

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050



Gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

momjules said:


> Ladies!  My new wallet to go with my Lilliana
> From the outlet.   47.40.  Yah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139050



That's a score!  Such a deep, rich color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just wanted to make sure that you all saw my new Toledo small Fushia Stanwich  from Ebay and I posted  it on the EBay thread because I wasn't sure whether it was proper for this thread or not where it wasn't really brand new.  Please take a look, it is stunning!!!


----------



## Lookforgood

swags said:


> Presenting my new Sophie Toledo Hobo in natural. It's hard to capture the sheen and richness of this shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137727
> View attachment 3137731
> View attachment 3137733


she is beautiful!  can you tell me how large is the outside zip pocket?


----------



## swags

Lookforgood said:


> she is beautiful!  can you tell me how large is the outside zip pocket?



Thanks! Its about 7" wide and 4"high. Its a nice size for keys or phone or some wallets.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pebbled Hobo in OLIVE came today.      SO CUTE!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled Hobo in OLIVE came today.      SO CUTE!!




She's so pretty! The combination of the Olive with the Sierra trim is just so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.

It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.
> 
> It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.



Nice!   I love the color combo.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love the color combo.




Thanks!
It's a nice color and I love the leather, more easy care than the Claremont python, which is nice for a tote!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.
> 
> It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.


So so pretty MB! I love the Dillard's exclusives. I agree with you about the leather being easier to care for. Did you see the brown croco Dover and satchel? They are also very yummy.

http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney-&-...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1

http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney-&-...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled Hobo in OLIVE came today.      SO CUTE!!



Wait! An actual Dooney? Not a Coachie?   Geesh woman, I was beginning to wonder if you traded them all in. Perhaps just my imagination.  although your Coachie's are all swoon worthy as well.

It is a great looking color combo on that hobo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait! An actual Dooney? Not a Coachie?   Geesh woman, I was beginning to wonder if you traded them all in. Perhaps just my imagination.  although your Coachie's are all swoon worthy as well.
> 
> It is a great looking color combo on that hobo.



   I have no brand loyalty, what can I say?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.
> 
> It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.


Prudddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I have no brand loyalty, what can I say?


Share ya love &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.
> 
> It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.


 

I really like this one.  On QVC the other night where the other python bags were bent you could see white underneath.  This looks much nicer and I love the tan!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled Hobo in OLIVE came today.      SO CUTE!!


 

Love it, it actually looks olive!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! The combination of the Olive with the Sierra trim is just so beautiful! Congrats!





YankeeDooney said:


> Wait! An actual Dooney? Not a Coachie?   Geesh woman, I was beginning to wonder if you traded them all in. Perhaps just my imagination.  although your Coachie's are all swoon worthy as well.
> 
> It is a great looking color combo on that hobo.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Share ya love &#65533;&#65533;





hydrangeagirl said:


> Love it, it actually looks olive!!



Thanks, all!   That cheesy iPad pic doesn't do her justice; she is a beautiful olive color.  I have her loaded up for tomorrow and she's gettin' her slouch on.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> So so pretty MB! I love the Dillard's exclusives. I agree with you about the leather being easier to care for. Did you see the brown croco Dover and satchel? They are also very yummy.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney-&-...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney-&-...facetCache=pageSize=48&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


 
Thanks GF!
Yes, I saw those! They are so pretty! Which reminds me.... I got the croco satchel in ivory last month, I completely forgot about her   ...need to take pics ASAP!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prudddy




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> I really like this one.  On QVC the other night where the other python bags were bent you could see white underneath.  This looks much nicer and I love the tan!




Thanks GF!
I like this python better too! The other is nice but it's delicate!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Yes, I saw those! They are so pretty! Which reminds me.... I got the croco satchel in ivory last month, I completely forgot about her   ...need to take pics ASAP!


Yes. Yes. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ifeelpretty

all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


Wow, what a steal that was. Such a great find! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


 
WOW, what a score! Congrats!
It's perfect for fall and winter!


----------



## Trudysmom

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes. Yes. Can't wait to see it.


 
Here she is


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


 
Wow!!  Today is your lucky day, buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Here she is


 

OMG!!  That is just stunning!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, all!   That cheesy iPad pic doesn't do her justice; she is a beautiful olive color.  I have her loaded up for tomorrow and she's gettin' her slouch on.


 

Wow, she really IS olive and a gorgeous olive at that!!  I really do like this color in this bag!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!



Wow!   You did great; congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here she is



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, she really IS olive and a gorgeous olive at that!!  I really do like this color in this bag!!



Thanks, HG.  I'm going to return the olive zipzip; it is gorgeous but I like this hobo better.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here she is


Ooooooooo,

I looooovvvveeee it! I just love croco bags. That just have that somethin' somethin' that gets me.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Pebbled Hobo in OLIVE came today.      SO CUTE!!




She's so beautiful in the olive with tan trim. Now you have me thinking this is the bag I need in olive. I love carrying my mint one. It carries line a dream. Congrats! 



MaryBel said:


> Got my dover tote From the Cordova collection.  It is in the Tan color.
> 
> It is an embossed python leather, but it doesn't have the same feel as the Claremont python. This one feels way nicer. The embossing is kind of like the croco embossing, where you can feel the embossing but it doesn't break the leather, so this one won't have the problem of the scales lifting with the rubbing.




I love the color and the embossing is so nice. Enjoy! 



ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!




Wow! Nice find! Also perfect for Christmas and the holidays [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Here she is




Beautiful! I love this in this color. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me. 

Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her. 

Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Too funny PTB. I think you will be surprised how easy it is to carry. It is great for shopping especially when you want to be hands-free. The bag can kind of stay behind you while you're looking through clothing racks. The only thing that is a pain is zipping it. It is sometimes clumsy, but I overlook that flaw. Congrats on finding one.

Did you happen to see any ostrich or croco bags at the outlet. I am keeping an eye out for satchels or zip zips.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Too funny PTB. I think you will be surprised how easy it is to carry. It is great for shopping especially when you want to be hands-free. The bag can kind of stay behind you while you're looking through clothing racks. The only thing that is a pain is zipping it. It is sometimes clumsy, but I overlook that flaw. Congrats on finding one.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to see any ostrich or croco bags at the outlet. I am keeping an eye out for satchels or zip zips.




Lol... Yeah she's very comfy and I got for a really good price, so I don't feel too bad. I've pretty much got all the bags I want so far. Now I'm just messing around with off ball choices. 

Yes!!!! A whole table of Ostrich. Maybe about 6-8 bags. I'm not an exotic bag girl so I didn't zoom in but I remember seeing exactly what you are looking for. Zip Zip, Chelsea, Satchel all in like a cognac color with dark brown trim and a couple in a whitish color. I have a white small Flo satchel and a black Clayton on hold and suppose to sleeping on them tonight to go back tomorrow if I wake up with a wild hair. If I go back I'll take come pics of the table.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yeah she's very comfy and I got for a really good price, so I don't feel too bad. I've pretty much got all the bags I want so far. Now I'm just messing around with off ball choices.
> 
> Yes!!!! A whole table of Ostrich. Maybe about 6-8 bags. I'm not an exotic bag girl so I didn't zoom in but I remember seeing exactly what you are looking for. Zip Zip, Chelsea, Satchel all in like a cognac color with dark brown trim and a couple in a whitish color. I have a white small Flo satchel and a black Clayton on hold and suppose to sleeping on them tonight to go back tomorrow if I wake up with a wild hair. If I go back I'll take come pics of the table.


Oh, that would be awesome. Please take note of the percentage off if you get a chance. Looking for zip zips or satchels. 

Wow, a black Clayton and white small Flo. How are you going to resist those? If it helps decide, you have a lovely black Flo Chelsea, so you could in theory pass on the Clayton and go for the small flo. In theory, of course.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, that would be awesome. Please take note of the percentage off if you get a chance. Looking for zip zips or satchels.
> 
> Wow, a black Clayton and white small Flo. How are you going to resist those? If it helps decide, you have a lovely black Flo Chelsea, so you could in theory pass on the Clayton and go for the small flo. In theory, of course.




I sure will...

Yes, they had lots of Flo Satchels in colors I wanted a bit ago. You actually inspired me to want the small white Flo with the Natural trim because of your post in the All in the Family thread. It's a little too small but I have large Flo in Bone so I figure a smaller one in white could be justified cause it has that beautiful trim. 

I agree... Actually I wanted a black Clayton for about a year and a half and could never find one that was the texture I wanted so that's why I went with the Black Flo Chelsea and I love it just as much as the Clayton. That's something to think about. That White Flo Satchel is as perfect as it gets. It looks so fresh and had no imperfections.  Then I think of the Bone Flo, Bone Olivia and white Willa and oyster  Lolo and Oyster Willa and think "do I really need another whitish bag"?  Sighing... I might leave them both there. Not sure why I torture myself like this. Thanks for your input.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I sure will...
> 
> Yes, they had lots of Flo Satchels in colors I wanted a bit ago. You actually inspired me to want the small white Flo with the Natural trim because of your post in the All in the Family thread. It's a little too small but I have large Flo in Bone so I figure a smaller one in white could be justified cause it has that beautiful trim.
> 
> I agree... Actually I wanted a black Clayton for about a year and a half and could never find one that was the texture I wanted so that's why I went with the Black Flo Chelsea and I love it just as much as the Clayton. That's something to think about. That White Flo Satchel is as perfect as it gets. It looks so fresh and had no imperfections.  Then I think of the Bone Flo, Bone Olivia and white Willa and oyster  Lolo and Oyster Willa and think "do I really need another whitish bag"?  Sighing... I might leave them both there. Not sure why I torture myself like this. Thanks for your input.


OMG! I had a similar situation. I wanted a small bone Flo during the July 4th sale but could only find the white with natural. I love the contrast on that bag. Had wanted the Bristol in that color before that, but the outlet would not ship it. I am happy with the white/natural but still want and can justify a small bone Flo.   because it is sooooo pretty. But I know what you mean.

I have made repeat trips to the outlet because I could not make a decision the first time. For some reason, the second trip gives me clarity. Go figure.


----------



## elbgrl

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!


What a marvelous score!  This is a perfect winter bag!


MaryBel said:


> Here she is


OMG!  Absolutely gorgeous!!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106



Lovely!  The lexington is a favorite of mine ( I own four of the small)  and I think she is such a practical bag, also lovely.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Thanks everyone who commented. I'm excited to take them out this week


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> She's so beautiful in the olive with tan trim. Now you have me thinking this is the bag I need in olive. I love carrying my mint one. It carries line a dream. Congrats!



Thanks, TB!   I am surprised by how much I love her.   I think you do need the olive!   And you're right; she is so comfortable to carry.   (I'm thinking "elephant."  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106



Great classic bag in the perfect color!   Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106




She really suits you well.  It is such a great carry. I hope she works out for you. I think the caramel is such a pretty color. Love your staging in the photos too. You are so awesome at that! [emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!   I am surprised by how much I love her.   I think you do need the olive!   And you're right; she is so comfortable to carry.   (I'm thinking "elephant."  )




Yup elephant is on my list too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106


 
She looks perfectly at home, I'm sure you'll love her.


----------



## klynneann

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3146026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three pieces for $33 at a consignment shop. (New with tags). Sales woman said it had been there a while. I can't believe no one snatched it up. (She said dooney doesn't typically do as well in this area) I think It's perfect for fall!



Great collection and for a fantastic price!  Plaid is "in" this season, too.  



MaryBel said:


> Here she is



 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106



She looks great!  Not too big, not too small and I love the color.


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106



Good choice *PCAN*. I'm a big bag gorl, too. The Lexington is a nice bag to just grab and go. I've got the large caramel, too, and I've grown to love it. Still, she'll never rank up there with the Chelsea, which is the perfect shopper/tote IMHO.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Good choice *PCAN*. I'm a big bag gorl, too. The Lexington is a nice bag to just grab and go. I've got the large caramel, too, and I've grown to love it. Still, she'll never rank up there with the Chelsea, which is the perfect shopper/tote IMHO.




Thank you GF! Honestly, I prefer the functionality of this one over the Chelsea. Though I own many Chelsea's I'm not a fan of the divider. In my opinion, Cosmetically, the Chelsea has the Lexington beat but functionally the Lexi is better for me. But yes... The perfect grab n go bag.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> OMG!!  That is just stunning!!!




Thanks GF!



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thanks Sarah!



YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooooo,
> 
> I looooovvvveeee it! I just love croco bags. That just have that somethin' somethin' that gets me.


 
Thanks GF! I love them too! Well, I love all kinds of animal embossed leathers.




Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love this in this color. [emoji4]




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106




I love it! I love the color choice too! Looks so elegant! Congrats!
I will have to pay more attention to this bag, I feel so undecided with this one, so I always leave it for later...but looking at your pics is making me like it more.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I love it! I love the color choice too! Looks so elegant! Congrats!
> I will have to pay more attention to this bag, I feel so undecided with this one, so I always leave it for later...but looking at your pics is making me like it more.




Thank you girlfriend! I felt the same way about this one. I thought it looked a little old ladyish just sitting on the shelf. I always tried it on and put it right back but I am so loving this bag. I even carried it 2 days straight and that's not like me at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I felt the same way about this one. I thought it looked a little old ladyish just sitting on the shelf. I always tried it on and put it right back but I am so loving this bag. I even carried it 2 days straight and that's not like me at all.



Aren't we weird the way our tastes change???   I never took notice of the pebbled hobo until I found it it olive; now I don't want to change out of it and I want MORE colors.  I'm glad you are loving your new Lexi; it's a great bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Aren't we weird the way our tastes change???   I never took notice of the pebbled hobo until I found it it olive; now I don't want to change out of it and I want MORE colors.  I'm glad you are loving your new Lexi; it's a great bag.




Ditto on this! I never noticed this bag until I tried it on on a whim at Macy's one day. After I tried it on I took my pebbled leather satchel right back to the outlet to exchange it for the hobo. There is just something about the way it looks and feels on. It's the perfect size and shape.


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new hobo


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo


Very cute bag!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo


Such a fun bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo




Love it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo


 

cutie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Ditto on this! I never noticed this bag until I tried it on on a whim at Macy's one day. After I tried it on I took my pebbled leather satchel right back to the outlet to exchange it for the hobo. There is just something about the way it looks and feels on. It's the perfect size and shape.



I agree!  I just got shipping notice on the elephant TODAY...  GRRRRRRR.   So while I'm waiting, I ordered the caramel, too.     On Youtube I  found the QVC video of the on-air presentation with all the colors and the caramel just looks so "classic Dooney."     

I hope I'm done now, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo




Hey that one has your name written all over it! [emoji16] very cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree!  I just got shipping notice on the elephant TODAY...  GRRRRRRR.   So while I'm waiting, I ordered the caramel, too.     On Youtube I  found the QVC video of the on-air presentation with all the colors and the caramel just looks so "classic Dooney."
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm done now, lol.




Lol! I know what you mean, I love the carmel! My Olivia just makes me happy! I'm going to go watch that video now. I'm also going to the outlet this weekend. Let's see which one I come home with. [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I know what you mean, I love the carmel! My Olivia just makes me happy! I'm going to go watch that video now. I'm also going to the outlet this weekend. Let's see which one I come home with. [emoji16]


Which one or which ones? Look out SAs, TB is coming.


----------



## lovethatduck

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo



Cute!&#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I know what you mean, I love the carmel! My Olivia just makes me happy! I'm going to go watch that video now. I'm also going to the outlet this weekend. Let's see which one I come home with. [emoji16]



Here's the video on YT.  (The Q website vid has limited colors now.)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifLcq59lOtI

I wish I was near an outlet.  I bought mine from Bonton's GoodWill sale, so I paid about $170 each with free shipping and no tax.   I figured that even if an outlet would ship, I would have to pay the $7.50 shipping and tax so the price wouldn't be much better.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I felt the same way about this one. I thought it looked a little old ladyish just sitting on the shelf. I always tried it on and put it right back but I am so loving this bag. I even carried it 2 days straight and that's not like me at all.


 
Yeah, it's funny how that happens! It has happened to me a few times too, when I think the style won't work for me at all and then I end up getting multiples! Clayton was one of them!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo


 
Very nice GG! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Which one or which ones? Look out SAs, TB is coming.




Lol! I've been deprived since June! When I told the SA I hadn't seen their new location yet she told me to hurry up and get there! Lol! 



MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the video on YT.  (The Q website vid has limited colors now.)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifLcq59lOtI
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was near an outlet.  I bought mine from Bonton's GoodWill sale, so I paid about $170 each with free shipping and no tax.   I figured that even if an outlet would ship, I would have to pay the $7.50 shipping and tax so the price wouldn't be much better.




Thanks Sarah. I watched it. The Carmel is stunning! I love that color. It just goes with everything.  You are right on the price. They are 40% off so I figured it to be almost $150 with tax. You got a good deal. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I've been deprived since June! When I told the SA I hadn't seen their new location yet she told me to hurry up and get there! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. I watched it. The Carmel is stunning! I love that color. It just goes with everything.  You are right on the price. They are 40% off so I figured it to be almost $150 with tax. You got a good deal. [emoji4]


 
GOOOOO and have fun there!!!
Pebble collection is 50% off  make sure you get more than one


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame




They look so gorgeous together! We are twins! Stay tuned....[emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GOOOOO and have fun there!!!
> Pebble collection is 50% off  make sure you get more than one




Thanks C! I was pleasantly surprised by the 5O%off sale today and I took your advice! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off! 

Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo. 




Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color. 




Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]




They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.




Beautiful bags!  Yay!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



Yippppppie. Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


   Gorgeous haul, TB!!   Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> They look so gorgeous together! We are twins! Stay tuned....[emoji4]


Thanks!


----------



## Pixie RN

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



What a HAUL TB!  If I went in the outlet and came out with those, I would think I was "Queen of the Walk" for sure. You got some pretty bags, Hey 50% off is so gooood. Hope your sister loves her bag. Y'all got me thinking about a pebble hobo, now. It's probably a good thing I don't live near an outlet.


----------



## Pixie RN

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new hobo



I love this GG! I'm waiting for Peter to bring out the Oklahoma State Cowboys. It's on this list, 
just not sure when.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame



Love these both, hobos are one of my favorites!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



Wow congrats TB, they are beauties!


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes... I've been looking for a throw around tote for a long time but haven't been able to find one I liked. I guess that's the satchel girl in me... I have a black "shiny it" siggy but don't carry it much. I had my eye on the Florentine E/W shopper for awhile but the center zip on a tote hung me up. Then I moved on to the Pebbled Helena and didn't jump on it back then and didn't like the colors. I had been "lovin n hatin" with the Lexington for a looooong time and finally decided to try it out today. I love the way it feels and though it's a shopper, it will serve as my tote. I like it but not 100% in love but I think she'll grow on me.
> 
> Y'all know I'm a big bag girl, so I got the large. Nothing to exciting cause many of you already own her.
> 
> Miss Lexington Shopper in Caramel. She came fresh from the back room all wrapped in plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3147100
> 
> View attachment 3147103
> 
> View attachment 3147104
> 
> View attachment 3147106



Girl, 
Thank Lexingtion looks so good on you. I have yet to see a picture of you with a bag that did not look good. I think you will get a lot of use out of her. It was great you got a "brand new one" at the outlet. If I lived near an outlet, I'm sure my car's gear shift would have "O" on it for outlet, cause everytime it left the garage, that's where it would be headed.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


 
Gorgeous haul GF! I was just there and was tempted by the Olive hobo and all the other colors...left with something else...pics coming...loot is still in the car.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous haul GF! I was just there and was tempted by the Olive hobo and all the other colors...left with something else...pics coming...loot is still in the car.



Hurrrry


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous haul GF! I was just there and was tempted by the Olive hobo and all the other colors...left with something else...pics coming...loot is still in the car.



MaryBel
You always come up with such great finds at the outlets, whether it's Dooney or others. I so envy you girls that have one close to you. I know about that loot in the car.....been there.:giggles:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Wow congrats TB, they are beauties!


Cant wait for you to get here!  Dooney here we come!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Love these both, hobos are one of my favorites!



Thanks, Rosie.  I have recently fallen for this hobo style, and I love them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel
> You always come up with such great finds at the outlets, whether it's Dooney or others.* I so envy you girls that have one close to you.* I know about that loot in the car.....been there.:giggles:



Me too, Pix!   I


----------



## oldbaglover

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


I love em all TB!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant wait for you to get here!  Dooney here we come!!




Yes girl I am ready!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hurrrry




Sorry for the delay, got busy with something!



Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel
> You always come up with such great finds at the outlets, whether it's Dooney or others. I so envy you girls that have one close to you. I know about that loot in the car.....been there.:giggles:


 
Thanks GF! 
Well, don't forget the outlets ship some of bags, so you can get some too at good prices!


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, here's the loot. 


I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her. 


While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.


Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)


**The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).


Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


Wow, beautiful bags and key fobs!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great haul, MB!!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Wow, beautiful bags and key fobs!




Thanks TM!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!!




Thanks Sarah!
You'd think I'd be happy but I'm still thinking about the pebbled hobos...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


yummmmm to all


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummmmm to all


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful bags!  Yay!







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yippppppie. Congrats







MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, TB!!   Congrats!!







Pixie RN said:


> What a HAUL TB!  If I went in the outlet and came out with those, I would think I was "Queen of the Walk" for sure. You got some pretty bags, Hey 50% off is so gooood. Hope your sister loves her bag. Y'all got me thinking about a pebble hobo, now. It's probably a good thing I don't live near an outlet.







elbgrl said:


> Wow congrats TB, they are beauties!







MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous haul GF! I was just there and was tempted by the Olive hobo and all the other colors...left with something else...pics coming...loot is still in the car.







oldbaglover said:


> I love em all TB!




Thanks everyone!! I'm very excited about my fall bags. [emoji4]

I can't wait to see your loot MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.




Very nice!!! I saw the olive Claremont Olivia today. It's gorgeous! Since I'm expecting my Claremont Janine from the Q I didn't go for it, but I wanted to. I didn't know about the pink event. [emoji53].


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice!!! I saw the olive Claremont Olivia today. It's gorgeous! Since I'm expecting my Claremont Janine from the Q I didn't go for it, but I wanted to. I didn't know about the pink event. [emoji53].


 
Thanks GF!


I just checked your outlet and it is participating, so now the question would be if Dooney is participating...
I guess you could return and rebuy or buy another one...It's only for one item. I'd call them and ask so  you know in case you were interested in something.


btw, my store has the Caydens in python in saddle and other colors. Only 30% but you can add the extra 25%


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> You'd think I'd be happy but I'm still thinking about the pebbled hobos...



We're never "done", MB.     I called the outlet to see if any of the hobos were shippable and only the colors I don't want can be shipped.  Oh well, I guess three will be enough of those anyway!!   (Unless I fall for the desert color...eek.)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:  *great choices.  Wonderful colors for fall.


*MB:*  your collection is fabulous.  That red Kingston is calling my name.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:  *great choices.  Wonderful colors for fall.
> 
> 
> *MB:*  your collection is fabulous.  That red Kingston is calling my name.




Thanks GF! I sent you a PM!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.




Love it all ( esp the red Kingston!). Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love it all ( esp the red Kingston!). Congrats!


 
Thanks Rosie!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I responded to your PM.  Great minds think alike!  You have a mission.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> I just checked your outlet and it is participating, so now the question would be if Dooney is participating...
> I guess you could return and rebuy or buy another one...It's only for one item. I'd call them and ask so  you know in case you were interested in something.
> 
> 
> btw, my store has the Caydens in python in saddle and other colors. Only 30% but you can add the extra 25%



Thanks MB. Searching for chesnut kingston


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame


 
Gorgeous, can't wait to see all three together!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


 
Just love the olive hobo, your pictures are really great close-ups, leaves nothing to the imagination.  Pure bliss.....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


 
Stunning red Kingston!!!  Love the Olive too!!  What a haul!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.


Very nice finds TB and pretty color choices. I did go to the outlet today. They did not have your Janine, sorry to say, so I am glad you have one coming from the Q.


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



Wow! You got some real beauties there. I don't have a Dooney Outlet near me, which is probably a good thing...at least for my wallet.


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.



Oh my! I love your bags!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


Well check you out GF. You really do seem to hit the jackpot at that outlet. I love that Olivia bag in particular. Very pretty in that color. What a deal! Kingston too! All very lovely. 

I was talking to the SA about the Olivia. Not a one in sight. I had liked the gray on a previous visit but the outlet has not had much to offer lately. I left with zero. They just had nothing that excited me. I went there for an aubergine zip zip that I have been obsessing over. When I tried it on, it did not grab me for some reason. I can't figure it out. I liked it, but was hesitant. That's a sign. I was carrying my midnight blue at the time and liked it better, so I put the purple passion down and left the store. I can't believe it.

Oh, and the SA told me that the Pink Event coupon would not apply to the Zip zip. Whether that's true or not, who knows. Maybe I would have bought the purple with the extra incentive...maybe not. 

So now we wait for some new baggage to hit the stores.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Stunning red Kingston!!!  Love the Olive too!!  What a haul!!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Oh my! I love your bags!!!



Thank you.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Well check you out GF. You really do seem to hit the jackpot at that outlet. I love that Olivia bag in particular. Very pretty in that color. What a deal! Kingston too! All very lovely.
> 
> I was talking to the SA about the Olivia. Not a one in sight. I had liked the gray on a previous visit but the outlet has not had much to offer lately. I left with zero. They just had nothing that excited me. I went there for an aubergine zip zip that I have been obsessing over. When I tried it on, it did not grab me for some reason. I can't figure it out. I liked it, but was hesitant. That's a sign. I was carrying my midnight blue at the time and liked it better, so I put the purple passion down and left the store. I can't believe it.
> 
> Oh, and the SA told me that the Pink Event coupon would not apply to the Zip zip. Whether that's true or not, who knows. Maybe I would have bought the purple with the extra incentive...maybe not.
> 
> So now we wait for some new baggage to hit the stores.



Thanks GF! 
That's weird about the coupon not applying, although I didn't ask about the ones with the fixed price. Did the zip zip have a fixed price or the 50%? I asked if the discount applied to the pebbled bags that were 50% and they said yes. I'd call and ask, just to get a clear idea in case you want something later in the month.


----------



## klynneann

MiaBorsa said:


> Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame





Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



I'm not usually a hobo person, but these pics are really making me think twice - soooo pretty!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> That's weird about the coupon not applying, although I didn't ask about the ones with the fixed price. Did the zip zip have a fixed price or the 50%? I asked if the discount applied to the pebbled bags that were 50% and they said yes. I'd call and ask, just to get a clear idea in case you want something later in the month.


Yes, the zip zips were 50% off. I guess I find the info questionable. I was told that other stores may operate differently. In any event, you got such a great deal on that Olivia. Awesome! I wish my outlet had them, I most likely would have gone for it. Oh well, next time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Girl,
> 
> Thank Lexingtion looks so good on you. I have yet to see a picture of you with a bag that did not look good. I think you will get a lot of use out of her. It was great you got a "brand new one" at the outlet. If I lived near an outlet, I'm sure my car's gear shift would have "O" on it for outlet, cause everytime it left the garage, that's where it would be headed.




Lol... Awww, Thank you girlfriend! Living near an outlet can be good and bad. I sometimes get bored going. Weird, I know. My car is is gear "O" today. I think I want another one in Olive or Jeans. I'm not sure yet. They didn't have Olive last time so I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.



All so pretty MaryBel. Kingston in red so vibrant. Like the looks of Miss Olivia but would like black. Looked at Dooney.com and it's not reduced yet, so I doubt the outlet has black. Looked at I Love Dooney, too. I guess that's good because of the VIP sale coming up next weekend. Beautiful haul, girl.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Awww, Thank you girlfriend! Living near an outlet can be good and bad. I sometimes get bored going. Weird, I know. My car is is gear "O" today. I think I want another one in Olive or Jeans. I'm not sure yet. They didn't have Olive last time so I'm crossing my fingers.



I hope your trip is successful, today. I know how that multiples goes.......Florentine medium satchels, Domed Buckle Satchels.....yep. I'm one of these that if I like, it works for me and my lifestyle then I jump in! Can't wait to see your pictures! Happy shopping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous, can't wait to see all three together!!



Thanks, HG.


----------



## MiaBorsa

klynneann said:


> I'm not usually a hobo person, but these pics are really making me think twice - soooo pretty!!!



They are great little bags, klynneann.   You need one!   Thanks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Awww, Thank you girlfriend! Living near an outlet can be good and bad. I sometimes get bored going. Weird, I know. My car is is gear "O" today. I think I want another one in Olive or Jeans. I'm not sure yet. They didn't have Olive last time so I'm crossing my fingers.



Good luck today!   We'll need the "Outlet Report" (and hopefully a reveal) when you return!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


Great Haul! Love all your goodies! That Olive is especially TDF



MiaBorsa said:


> Caramel pebbled hobo arrived yesterday but the elephant is apparently sight-seeing around the country and won't be here till Tuesday.  Argh.   Anyway, here is the Caramel with her sis, Olive.   (Another blurry iPad pic.  :shame
> Gorgeous bags and color choices!





Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



Great Haul! Love all your choices! Im loving pebbled leather lately too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.



Hi MB! 

Another great haul!  Especially the RED bags! 

Thanks for the info on the The Pink Event!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> I just checked your outlet and it is participating, so now the question would be if Dooney is participating...
> I guess you could return and rebuy or buy another one...It's only for one item. I'd call them and ask so  you know in case you were interested in something.
> 
> 
> btw, my store has the Caydens in python in saddle and other colors. Only 30% but you can add the extra 25%




Thanks MaryBel! They had a couple Python bags yesterday in the saddle and black. Pretty but they weren't the cayden. One had a scale missing with a white spot so that kind of scared me a little bit. With the extra 20% off it definitely makes them a little more appealing. Thanks for checking for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> We're never "done", MB.     I called the outlet to see if any of the hobos were shippable and only the colors I don't want can be shipped.  Oh well, I guess three will be enough of those anyway!!   (Unless I fall for the desert color...eek.)




I love that desert! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:  *great choices.  Wonderful colors for fall.
> 
> 
> *MB:*  your collection is fabulous.  That red Kingston is calling my name.




Thanks LJ!



hydrangeagirl said:


> Just love the olive hobo, your pictures are really great close-ups, leaves nothing to the imagination.  Pure bliss.....




Thanks H!



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice finds TB and pretty color choices. I did go to the outlet today. They did not have your Janine, sorry to say, so I am glad you have one coming from the Q.




Thanks YD! Thanks for checking for me. 



Live It Up said:


> Wow! You got some real beauties there. I don't have a Dooney Outlet near me, which is probably a good thing...at least for my wallet.





I know it sure is a blessing and a curse. It takes great restraint sometimes. Thank you! 



klynneann said:


> I'm not usually a hobo person, but these pics are really making me think twice - soooo pretty!!!




Thanks K! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Great Haul! Love all your goodies! That Olive is especially TDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Haul! Love all your choices! Im loving pebbled leather lately too!




Thanks TMP!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Awww, Thank you girlfriend! Living near an outlet can be good and bad. I sometimes get bored going. Weird, I know. My car is is gear "O" today. I think I want another one in Olive or Jeans. I'm not sure yet. They didn't have Olive last time so I'm crossing my fingers.




I hope you're having a a good time and success on your trip today! I can't wait to see. [emoji4] They had lots of olive yesterday, almost every pebbled leather style had one. They were very well stocked for this sale and constantly unwrapping more the whole time I was there.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> All so pretty MaryBel. Kingston in red so vibrant. Like the looks of Miss Olivia but would like black. Looked at Dooney.com and it's not reduced yet, so I doubt the outlet has black. Looked at I Love Dooney, too. I guess that's good because of the VIP sale coming up next weekend. Beautiful haul, girl.


 

Thanks Pixie!
I wanted the Olivia in Teal but they did not have it. They did not have it in black either. Black would be a very classic choice. I hope you find it soon (on sale of course). I'll keep an eye for you in case I see her anywhere on sale.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Great Haul! Love all your goodies! That Olive is especially TDF




Thanks GF!
I was going to leave just with the Kingston since I didn't see the olive right away, only because I was talking to the SA I noticed her while she was showing me some bags she liked.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Another great haul!  Especially the RED bags!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the The Pink Event!


 
Hey GF    
It's funny, I didn't realize that 2 of the 3 bags were red. I know, I spend too much time on the red side too! soon I'm going to end  up in the purple side (red+blue) 


No problem, hope you can make it to the outlet this month and get an extra 25% on an awesome red or blue bag, or any color that calls you, but hey, who are we kidding right


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet haul y'all! I went there in search of some olive pebbled leather and I was so happy to find these two cuties at 50% off!
> 
> Finally an olive bag! Pebble Grain Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 3152473
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in celadon. Such a pretty color.
> 
> View attachment 3152474
> 
> 
> Finally I got this black crossbody for my sister. She has been wanting this since last year Thanksgiving! She's very happy. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3152476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have any Janines. I really wanted to try it on but no luck. The Claremont satchel just seemed too large for me. So I'm going to go ahead and let my Janine from QVC ship.



Hi TB! :kiss:

I'm so happy I read through this thread again! I missed this post!  Congrats on your haul!  I'm thinking I want "something" in celadon, I'm loving that color!   How nice of you to buy the CBB for your sister! I'm glad she's happy!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel! They had a couple Python bags yesterday in the saddle and black. Pretty but they weren't the cayden. One had a scale missing with a white spot so that kind of scared me a little bit. With the extra 20% off it definitely makes them a little more appealing. Thanks for checking for me. I appreciate it.




The good thing about the saddle or black is that they would be easy to fix if a scale is missing...hey I even fixed my peach with an orange marker! 


And it is an extra 25%, not 20.


----------



## MaryBel

I went again last night. I had seen a black east/west Chelsea when I was there early and as soon as I was driving back regretted not getting it, so I called and put it on hold. 

It took me a bit longer to get there since I caught a bit of the rush hour traffic but I'm happy I did. Here's my pretty. She was 60% off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF
> *It's funny, I didn't realize that 2 of the 3 bags were red.* I know, I spend too much time on the red side too! soon I'm going to end  up in the purple side (red+blue)
> 
> 
> No problem, hope you can make it to the outlet this month and get an extra 25% on an awesome red or blue bag, or any color that calls you, but hey, who are we kidding right



  That is funny! 

Actually, I've been in a blush pink mood lately. I bought a light pink Maxx New York hobo for $9.99 on ebay to use as my throw around bus bag.  Then I bought a pale pink MK wallet on ebay to go with the bag, but I use it everyday, even in my marine croco zip zip. Lately I've been checking out light pink satchels and totes. But at the same time I'm watching a few red patent Dooney bags on ebay, and I'm also lovin' celadon, so who knows what color my next bag will be? (The smart money is on a red patent bag! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I went again last night. I had seen a black east/west Chelsea when I was there early and as soon as I was driving back regretted not getting it, so I called and put it on hold.
> 
> It took me a bit longer to get there since I caught a bit of the rush hour traffic but I'm happy I did. Here's my pretty. She was 60% off.



I didn't know there was an east/west Chelsea!  Does she have the center divider?  She's beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't know there was an east/west Chelsea!  Does she have the center divider?  She's beautiful!




Thanks GF!
Yes it has a center divider.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Yes it has a center divider.
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM.



checking it now...........


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> checking it now...........




Sent you another!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sent you another!



Got it and replied! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Got it and replied!
> 
> Thanks so much!




and one more


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> and one more



Just read it and replied!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy I read through this thread again! I missed this post!  Congrats on your haul!  I'm thinking I want "something" in celadon, I'm loving that color!   How nice of you to buy the CBB for your sister! I'm glad she's happy!




Hi RN! [emoji8]

Thank you! Celadon is so pretty! She's very happy! [emoji4] I hope you are enjoying your weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The good thing about the saddle or black is that they would be easy to fix if a scale is missing...hey I even fixed my peach with an orange marker!
> 
> 
> And it is an extra 25%, not 20.




Thank you! You have a good point there. I'm glad you were able to fix yours. I'm going to have to keep an eye out this month.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I went again last night. I had seen a black east/west Chelsea when I was there early and as soon as I was driving back regretted not getting it, so I called and put it on hold.
> 
> It took me a bit longer to get there since I caught a bit of the rush hour traffic but I'm happy I did. Here's my pretty. She was 60% off.




I'm so happy you were able to get her! Beautiful!  



RuedeNesle said:


> That is funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've been in a blush pink mood lately. I bought a light pink Maxx New York hobo for $9.99 on ebay to use as my throw around bus bag.  Then I bought a pale pink MK wallet on ebay to go with the bag, but I use it everyday, even in my marine croco zip zip. Lately I've been checking out light pink satchels and totes. But at the same time I'm watching a few red patent Dooney bags on ebay, and I'm also lovin' celadon, so who knows what color my next bag will be? (The smart money is on a red patent bag! )




Shopping yay! All that hard work..you deserve it. The pink bags sound so pretty. I love my pink saffiano wallet. I feel so girly when I carry it. Have fun shopping [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN! [emoji8]
> 
> Thank you! Celadon is so pretty! She's very happy! [emoji4] I hope you are enjoying your weekend. [emoji4]



I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!



Twoboyz said:


> Shopping yay! All that hard work..you deserve it. The pink bags sound so pretty. I love my pink saffiano wallet. I feel so girly when I carry it. Have fun shopping [emoji4]



Thanks TB!  I wish I could reward myself with a new handbag every week!  I would love a pink saffiano wallet! Here's hoping I make it to the outlet soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm having a great weekend and I hope you are too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TB!  I wish I could reward myself with a new handbag every week!  I would love a pink saffiano wallet! Here's hoping I make it to the outlet soon!




Thanks RN! I'm having a wonderful weekend. [emoji4] I hope you can get one too [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! You have a good point there. I'm glad you were able to fix yours. I'm going to have to keep an eye out this month.




Or call the outlet here to see if they will ship it and allow you to use the discount...


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so happy you were able to get her! Beautiful!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I went again last night. I had seen a black east/west Chelsea when I was there early and as soon as I was driving back regretted not getting it, so I called and put it on hold.
> 
> It took me a bit longer to get there since I caught a bit of the rush hour traffic but I'm happy I did. Here's my pretty. She was 60% off.




I was "that close" to getting this bag yesterday too! It was on clearance. They had grey too. She's beautiful and the price is better.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly. 

I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from. 

Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256


Really nice Pcan! And the brown Tmoro will compliment any color bag! That was really awesome that the SA remembered and called you!


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> I went again last night. I had seen a black east/west Chelsea when I was there early and as soon as I was driving back regretted not getting it, so I called and put it on hold.
> 
> It took me a bit longer to get there since I caught a bit of the rush hour traffic but I'm happy I did. Here's my pretty. She was 60% off.



Such a great purchase and super way to celebrate "National Handbag Day," MaryBel!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256


Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was "that close" to getting this bag yesterday too! It was on clearance. They had grey too. She's beautiful and the price is better.


 
I actually wanted the regular Chelsea, but they didn't have it and I couldn't stop thinking how this one will also work for me, so I had to go back and get her. 




PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> 
> 
> Love it GF! I really love the contrast of the red zipper with the dark brown.
> View attachment 3154256


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Such a great purchase and super way to celebrate "National Handbag Day," MaryBel!




Thanks Pixie!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  that is one beautiful cosmetic case.   I think the Tmoro brown is a great choice of color.... it will look good for a long time and not show the dirt that a red or natural would from finger prints or other things in your handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256


 


Love it GF! I really love the contrast of the red zipper with the dark brown.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256




So pretty! Don't you love when they remember and call you? It's such a nice surprise. I was drooling over Lynn's Violet Flo one in her new video yesterday. [emoji4] congrats, I'm glad you finally got it. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256



That is beautiful! I'm not much for buying accessories either. I have so many cosmetic bags I've accumulated over the years from beauty events that I don't really need to buy any other bags. I've got them in all shapes, sizes and colors and use them for phone chargers, cosmetics and coupons and the like. But I think if I saw that florentine cosmetic case, I'd be very tempted to buy it. It is an eyecatcher, for sure!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> That is beautiful! I'm not much for buying accessories either. I have so many cosmetic bags I've accumulated over the years from beauty events that I don't really need to buy any other bags. I've got them in all shapes, sizes and colors and use them for phone chargers, cosmetics and coupons and the like. But I think if I saw that florentine cosmetic case, I'd be very tempted to buy it. It is an eyecatcher, for sure!


OMG, me too! I have so many pouches in various sizes....I am totally set with those, but I agree, that florentine is sweet.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.

  So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!

My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".  

We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Though I'm not an accessory girl, I've been looking for one of these for over a year and I finally found one. It was so cool because the SA at my outlet remembered I was on the hunt for one and surprised me with a call.  I originally wanted Natural or Red but they only had one TMoro Brown, so I thought I better not let it pass me. I also don't have to worry about color transfer that I'd have to deal with if I'd gotten Red or Natural. They were so surprised that they would get one in. She's in perfect condition and smells heavenly.
> 
> I almost left with a Large Sage Lexington but was so undecided. They had so much to choose from.
> 
> Miss Florentine Large Cosmetic case in Tmoro Brown.
> 
> View attachment 3154255
> 
> View attachment 3154256


 

Very rich looking in that color!!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.


 
Gorgeous haul GF!
Love it! The celadon is yummy and the ostrich is just something else, very elegant looking! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.



Gorgeous haul, HG!  Congrats on your new loot.


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.



I'm sooooo partial to embossed ostrich, particularly cognac!

Corvettes, as well!  Mine was custom painted yellow with red markings on the hood and side panels. Crazy drivers were attracted to it like magnet--I was hit at least twice that I remember--both times while sitting dead still.

Glad you finally had an outing at the outlet.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.


Your bags and wallet are all so pretty! I love celadon, I have it in the domed tassel satchel. Beautiful color. It sounds like you both had a very nice day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  glad you finally made it to a Dooney outlet and found treasures.  You got 2 beautiful handbags.... the cognac ostrich is very rich looking and the Celedon is such a pretty color too.  Both are all year round colors.  Great wallet too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.




I'm sooo excited for you. You got some good finds. Love the Lexington's and you got a great deal. The Celedon is on my list next. What an "experience". I hope you enjoy your new bags/wallet. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.


HG!!!!!

You came to CT? You should have let me know so I could pull up in the welcome wagon. Glad you found some things. I do know what you mean about the selections, that's why I left with nothing. I looked at that Ostrich Lexi.....gorgeous color. I kept circling around that table. Love all of your choices. Hope you enjoyed Mystic. It's very nice down there, quaint and historic. Was the Charles W. Morgan docked down there?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous haul GF!
> Love it! The celadon is yummy and the ostrich is just something else, very elegant looking! Congrats!


 

Thanks MB, I was surprised that I choose the celadon with most all of the other colors in front of me, ( I don't recall seeing a bordeaux though) but in person it is even more beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, HG!  Congrats on your new loot.


 

Thanks!!  I keep thinking of what I should have looked more closely at!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> I'm sooooo partial to embossed ostrich, particularly cognac!
> 
> Corvettes, as well!  Mine was custom painted yellow with red markings on the hood and side panels. Crazy drivers were attracted to it like magnet--I was hit at least twice that I remember--both times while sitting dead still.
> 
> Glad you finally had an outing at the outlet.


 

This is my first ostrich bag and they had a light gray with darker trim that was lovely too! I had never seen one in person before and as you all know seeing something in person is so much better than even the best pictures.

 As for corvettes, my husband is toying with the idea of buying an '67 427 CI, 435 HP (if you know what that means).  I guess he needs a very expensive toy.  He had several corvettes when he was very young...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags and wallet are all so pretty! I love celadon, I have it in the domed tassel satchel. Beautiful color. It sounds like you both had a very nice day!


 

When I saw your celadon satchel I loved it but had no idea how pretty the color was in real life.  It's darker out of the sun.. really a great color.  It was a memorable day...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm sooo excited for you. You got some good finds. Love the Lexington's and you got a great deal. The Celedon is on my list next. What an "experience". I hope you enjoy your new bags/wallet. [emoji7]


 

Thanks!!  Isn't it amazing how much better these bag look when you get them home, away from all the competition in the store!!  I kept taking the bags up to the window to see the real colors, I think the sales girls thought I was a bit strange...  As for the wallet/wristlet I think I will just keep it in the car for those times when I just want to run in with just money and buy something quick, like a card when you need two hands.  I don't think I 'll bet to use it all that often but I can just enjoy looking at it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> HG!!!!!
> 
> You came to CT? You should have let me know so I could pull up in the welcome wagon. Glad you found some things. I do know what you mean about the selections, that's why I left with nothing. I looked at that Ostrich Lexi.....gorgeous color. I kept circling around that table. Love all of your choices. Hope you enjoyed Mystic. It's very nice down there, quaint and historic. Was the Charles W. Morgan docked down there?


 

YD, Connecticut is a lovely state, as you say, quaint, historic and clean!!  We  had a picture perfect day as far as the weather went. 

I keep picking up bags running up to the window and then putting them back, the poor sales girls keep fixing the straps and on and on it went until I made my decisions.  I must have circled that little ostrich table a dozen times!!

Of course, when I got home I wished I was there again to take a closer look at this and that.  

The corvette show was held in the Mystic Seaport Village and we didn't really get a chance to do any sightseeing  but I'll bet that that ship was there.  We were pressed for time because hubby wanted to get home before 6 P.M. and we spent more time than I dreamed in the outlet store!

I look forward to the next time I can weasel my way down there!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3155425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155429
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, hubby was going to a corvette show in Mystic Connecticut so I went along for the ride and we stopped at the Dooney Outlet which was only about 25 minutes away. I had never been to an outlet store and what a treat it was!!  I got to see several bags that I was wondering about size wise and some different colors. Believe it or not after 1 1/2+ hours, I only walked out with two small Lexi shoppers!!   They did have a cute pebble leather  Kimberly in the color Jeans that I liked but the leather had a wrinkled spot and they didn't have any more.  I think I drove the sales girls crazy but luckily the store was packed with people and many with their husbands like me.  They had lots of left over satchels in Florentine that looked like they'd been through a tumbler, just awful looking, all scraped up and scratched and dumpy looking, to me anyway.
> 
> So, here is my haul if you can call it that. I got 50% off on the celadon and the wristlet and 40% off on the Cognac. I almost got the olive but hubby really like that celadon.  Have to make him happy too!   They did have lots of pretty colors.  They had the lighter color in the ostrich but I have a leather jacket in the lighter color and thought that the cognac would be a better contrast!
> 
> My husband had fun too, he called it an "experience".
> 
> We did go into several other handbag outlets to clear our minds but I didn't see anything that I couldn't live without.




Wow, what fun! We are twins in the celadon Lexi as I too was wooed by the beauty of the color in person this weekend. I went thinking I wanted the olive but the celadon just looked so pretty on with my black sweater. It's such a to big color. The ostrich in that color is so rich too. It's bet it's so fun when hubby can come along and actually give input. Mine would be so bored that I would feel rushed. I often see husbands/men there and they are sitting on the various seating available, but Friday there was one walking around with his wife/girlfriend and he was giving I put. I thought that was cool. As far as the Corvette, very cool too. I had such an infatuation with them when I was a kid. I'm glad you had fun!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, what fun! We are twins in the celadon Lexi as I too was wooed by the beauty of the color in person this weekend. I went thinking I wanted the olive but the celadon just looked so pretty on with my black sweater. It's such a to big color. The ostrich in that color is so rich too. It's bet it's so fun when hubby can come along and actually give input. *Mine would be so bored that I would feel rushed*. I often see husbands/men there and they are sitting on the various seating available, but Friday there was one walking around with his wife/girlfriend and he was giving I put. I thought that was cool. As far as the Corvette, very cool too. I had such an infatuation with them when I was a kid. I'm glad you had fun!




that's what happens with mine, so I send them (DH and DS) to other stores so I can enjoy my visit!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> that's what happens with mine, so I send them (DH and DS) to other stores so I can enjoy my visit!




Good plan!  Mine wouldn't know what to do in a mall. [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks MB, I was surprised that I choose the celadon with most all of the other colors in front of me, ( I don't recall seeing a bordeaux though) but in person it is even more beautiful!




They had a Bordeaux Lexi and my gosh it was gorgeous! I just kept telling myself I have three Bordeaux bags so I shouldn't.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, what fun! We are twins in the celadon Lexi as I too was wooed by the beauty of the color in person this weekend. I went thinking I wanted the olive but the celadon just looked so pretty on with my black sweater. It's such a to big color. The ostrich in that color is so rich too. It's bet it's so fun when hubby can come along and actually give input. Mine would be so bored that I would feel rushed. I often see husbands/men there and they are sitting on the various seating available, but Friday there was one walking around with his wife/girlfriend and he was giving I put. I thought that was cool. As far as the Corvette, very cool too. I had such an infatuation with them when I was a kid. I'm glad you had fun!


 

It's true, the olive was very pretty but there was just something about that celadon in person!!  Glad you're enjoying yours too.  I haven't taken the plastic off mine yet but will soon!

My husband is a very good sport when it comes to shopping, no matter what it is and he always puts a lot of thought into his critiques  although I don't always agree but do most of the time.

Hubby want a vintage corvette...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> They had a Bordeaux Lexi and my gosh it was gorgeous! I just kept telling myself I have three Bordeaux bags so I shouldn't.


 

If there was a Bordeaux there I missed it but then I might not have bought the ostrich, one couldn't walk out with 3 of the same bag, people would have thought I was selling them!  Actually, there were two gentlemen together that to me looked like EBay sellers, both had several bags on their arms and there were no ladies present...


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> If there was a Bordeaux there I missed it but then I might not have bought the ostrich, one couldn't walk out with 3 of the same bag, people would have thought I was selling them!  Actually, there were two gentlemen together that to me looked like EBay sellers, both had several bags on their arms and there were no ladies present...




It happens. I've seen several that look like eBay sellers but it's mostly at the MK outlet that I see that. I think the Dooney SA's can sense our love and excitement when it's a true Dooney lover that's buying. They know we love multiples when we find a style that truly works for us. I know what you mean though. I feel funny when I buy two bags in one outing. I feel like they think I'm crazy. I'm even embarrassed to go as often as I was going and they recognize me. [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
Next! 




Dingy dark spot on front handle. 



Marks on front corner leather 



The worst part...crooked logo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182



Awwww.   Sorry TB.  She is a gorgeous color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Awwww.   Sorry TB.  She is a gorgeous color.


 
YO, MB - where is your BOXES????


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182


 

I see all that, also, it might just be the camera angle but it seems that one of the front straps down the center of the bag is longer than the other...one pictures seems worse than the other so it may just be an illusion but get your money back!!


----------



## Daquiri

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182



It looks like someone may have played with the handles to adjust (the  wrinkling) and the leather may have started to give a bit either from  that or from carrying. I agree, back it goes marked defective. It's a  beautiful bag and color so I can understand why you chanced it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Awwww.   Sorry TB.  She is a gorgeous color.




Thanks Sarah. I love the color. I'm just going to have to find one that works. I think I'm best off at the outlet. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> I see all that, also, it might just be the camera angle but it seems that one of the front straps down the center of the bag is longer than the other...one pictures seems worse than the other so it may just be an illusion but get your money back!!




I totally see that. I didn't notice it before. Oh well. It's a bummer but having so many strikes I don't feel that bad about sending it back. 



Daquiri said:


> It looks like someone may have played with the handles to adjust (the  wrinkling) and the leather may have started to give a bit either from  that or from carrying. I agree, back it goes marked defective. It's a  beautiful bag and color so I can understand why you chanced it.




It looked so nice on tv, but it seemed a bit big and boxy in me actually. I should have learned my lesson when the white patent TSV didn't work out, but this one seemed to look smaller. Oh well, it's already boxed up and ready to go back.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182




Oh no GF, so sorry it arrived so damaged. I don't understand why they send used bags as new and some new bags as 'as is'. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YO, MB - where is your BOXES????



I don't knoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!   ullhair:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't knoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!   ullhair:



I been waitinggggg with you


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I been waitinggggg with you



I hope my UPS driver isn't planning on a big Christmas gift this year.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh no GF, so sorry it arrived so damaged. I don't understand why they send used bags as new and some new bags as 'as is'. Makes no sense at all.




Thanks MaryBel. It makes no sense to me. I guess it doesn't matter much on this one because the clearance price is only about $25 higher than the ad is price.  With these defects though I just can't justify keeping paying almost $250. There are plenty of gorgeous bags in perfect condition for way less at the outlet! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!   







And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)


Very nice group you've got there MB. Ok, which color is your fav?


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)


Very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182


That stinks TB. I know how much you wanted the Janine. The logo thing is something that really annoys me. I mean geesh, what does that say about a brand if the brand logo is crooked? Not exactly the best impression. Well, hopefully the next bag will be a good one.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)


 

Whoa, what about your new olive Toledo hobo, I have a feeling she's been neglected!  You've got some gorgeous choices to choose from...


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice group you've got there MB. Ok, which color is your fav?



Well, if I could only keep ONE, it would be the olive.     But I am partial to the caramel and the elephant is gorgeous.  Sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Whoa, what about your new olive Toledo hobo, I have a feeling she's been neglected!  You've got some gorgeous choices to choose from...



Thanks, HG.  The Toledo has a special place in my heart, but I love these little hobos.   This is all I plan to buy of these, though.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)


 
Lovely trio!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Lovely trio!



Thanks, MB!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182


Wow, so sorry.  It's a beautiful bag.  Can't blame you for sending it back.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And fresh from her tour of the Continental USA, Miss Elephant Pebble Grain Hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her sisters, Olive and Caramel (who is tired after running the roads all day.)




Love them all!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> That stinks TB. I know how much you wanted the Janine. The logo thing is something that really annoys me. I mean geesh, what does that say about a brand if the brand logo is crooked? Not exactly the best impression. Well, hopefully the next bag will be a good one.




Exactly! Thanks YD. 



cheidel said:


> Wow, so sorry.  It's a beautiful bag.  Can't blame you for sending it back.




Thanks C. Oh well, on to the next.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz*: sorry about your handbag disappointment.  We can all put up with a few minor defects if the price is right.  But too many just puts it over the edge.   And the crooked name plate would be the first thing you would see every time you used the bag.   You made the right decision returning it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  If 1 is good,  3 are better.  I completely understand.  The challenge is to stop at 3 and not want to collect more colors.  Multiples are my problem too.    Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love them all!



Thanks TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia*:  If 1 is good,  3 are better.  I completely understand.  The challenge is to stop at 3 and not want to collect more colors.  Multiples are my problem too.    Enjoy your new handbags.



Thanks, LJ.  I am going to stop at 3 of these!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz*: sorry about your handbag disappointment.  We can all put up with a few minor defects if the price is right.  But too many just puts it over the edge.   And the crooked name plate would be the first thing you would see every time you used the bag.   You made the right decision returning it.




Thanks LJ. She is on her journey back to the Q. Now I can focus on getting my good deal on the Verona satchel. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LJ. She is on her journey back to the Q. Now I can focus on getting my good deal on the Verona satchel. [emoji4][emoji106]




Let me know where you find one ! I'm dying for one too !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> Let me know where you find one ! I'm dying for one too !


Vic, I saw some at the ******* Outlet. I have a feeling it was black, but I am not sure. Sorry, I don't know what the price was either but you should give the outlet near you a call. I am sure you can snag one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Let me know where you find one ! I'm dying for one too !




Aurora outlet had one black one but the leather on the top flap was a little wrinkly. It was 30% off. One of the Macy's near me has a couple, Amber and olive. I have a 30% off coupon I got in the mail with my replacement card. I'm tempted, but I might wait for a bigger discount at the outlet.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182


I am sorry TB, the NEXT  bag will be a good one!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I knew I was taking a chance on this one purchasing it new because it was clearance and out of stock for awhile. It arrived in its dust bag and then wrapped in plastic. Everything is included, but there are some defects and the leather handles are soft so it looked like it had been worn. The strap was attached and wrapping off. This one is going back marked as defective. [emoji20]
> Next!
> 
> View attachment 3156178
> 
> 
> Dingy dark spot on front handle.
> View attachment 3156180
> 
> 
> Marks on front corner leather
> View attachment 3156181
> 
> 
> The worst part...crooked logo!
> View attachment 3156182



Oh, my gosh! I've seen better "as is" bags...so sorry, I know how excited you were to get this bag&#128533;


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks guys !! I still go back and forth on the color . I NEED black , ivory, and purple ! Yup ... Need em ...


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!


ETA: forgot the pic


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic


Oh I love those colors! Looks like a great weekend bag!


----------



## MaryBel

And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh I love those colors! Looks like a great weekend bag!




Thanks KC!
I love it too! I forgot to mention it is Teal, which I love!
I will be perfect for any day (since I work from home so I'm in casual attire all week long) and for the rainy WA weather.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.


Love love love!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic


I like that teal color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic



Oh what a bright and pretty bag, I just love it; the color is out of this world !!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.




Like this one too..


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Love love love!!!!


 
Thank you Kc!
I love her too! I wanted an all black since they were released so I was happy to find it and get a good deal on it!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


 


Trudysmom said:


> I like that teal color.


 
Thank you TM!
And the color is even better IRL.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh what a bright and pretty bag, I just love it; the color is out of this world !!




Thanks GF! $136 at ILD...just saying 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Like this one too..




Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great looking new bags, MB!   I really love the Gretta DS.   Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks guys !! I still go back and forth on the color . I NEED black , ivory, and purple ! Yup ... Need em ...




[emoji106] I'm so undecided too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry TB, the NEXT  bag will be a good one!







gm2amm said:


> Oh, my gosh! I've seen better "as is" bags...so sorry, I know how excited you were to get this bag[emoji53]




Thanks. It's okay though. I have two beautiful Crimson bags so I probably didn't need another one in this shade. Did I really just say that?! [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic







MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.




Beautiful! I love the color of the Gretta. Its great for fall and spring. We are twins on the Willa! Congrats on the great deal. I hope your cosmetic bag makes it soon. How aggravating.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking new bags, MB!   I really love the Gretta DS.   Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!


I'm happy I decided to ordered. It was such a good deal at $131 and I added a cosmetic case which made it to $150 and got the $20 off, so I got both the bag and cosmetic case for $130, free shipping and no tax! It took forever to get here but it was a good deal. FedEx finally updated on the cosmetic case, it will be delivered by the postal service today. It only took 3 days for the transfer to USPS and then the extra day to deliver it. Crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the color of the Gretta. Its great for fall and spring. We are twins on the Willa! Congrats on the great deal. I hope your cosmetic bag makes it soon. How aggravating.


 
Thanks GF!
Yes, I remember the pics of yours! It made me want it even more every time I saw them.
The cosmetic bag is scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> I'm happy I decided to ordered. It was such a good deal at $131 and I added a cosmetic case which made it to $150 and got the $20 off, so I got both the bag and cosmetic case for $130, free shipping and no tax! It took forever to get here but it was a good deal. FedEx finally updated on the cosmetic case, it will be delivered by the postal service today. It only took 3 days for the transfer to USPS and then the extra day to deliver it. Crazy!



You have a knack for finding the deals, girl!   Glad your cosmetic is finally arriving.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> I'm happy I decided to ordered. It was such a good deal at $131 and I added a cosmetic case which made it to $150 and got the $20 off, so I got both the bag and cosmetic case for $130, free shipping and no tax! It took forever to get here but it was a good deal. FedEx finally updated on the cosmetic case, it will be delivered by the postal service today. It only took 3 days for the transfer to USPS and then the extra day to deliver it. Crazy!




Such a deal! That is crazy. There's no way that should happen with the shipping, not even with dumbpost!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD. Took forever to come from CA. I think it came walking! I also ordered a Sanibel cosmetic case which was supposed to be delivered yesterday but now it has a N/A in the delivery date. Grr...It just shows in transit to the postal service but it doesn't show that it arrived there! And yes, this is FedEx smart post, or should I say dumb post! So annoying!
> 
> 
> ETA: forgot the pic





MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.



Two great bags!  I especially love the black one - that would make a great work bag...hmm...  Looking forward to seeing your new cosmetic case too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.



Oh it is gorgeous! ! She looks perfect


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here's my Gretta DS I got from ILD......





MaryBel said:


> And I bought this last week at Macy's (when they were doing the extra 25% for the presale). so it was 25%+25% off and then I had some Macy's money to use, so it was a good buy! I just picked it last night.



GF, these are both very nice and so different from each other. I admit, you surprised me (though I don't know why) with the black Willa given that you just got that gorgeous Florentine E/W shopper. How will you ever choose what bag to use. I really need to visit and "relish that room of yours" so to speak. Makes my mind spin.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.


 

This bag is very pretty in the monotone, very rich looking!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.




So pretty! I love the outdoor photos. I thought it looked really pretty on the show tonight too. Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Oh it is gorgeous! ! She looks perfect





hydrangeagirl said:


> This bag is very pretty in the monotone, very rich looking!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love the outdoor photos. I thought it looked really pretty on the show tonight too. Congrats.



Thanks Ladies. I do like this bag and yet I am going to keep it in reserve just in case something better comes along in the next weeks or so. Weird I know, but I am so accustomed to buying from the outlets where you cannot return (only exchange), that it is nice to have the option for a change. I wish Dooney would change their outlet return policy. I find it very limiting plus it makes it difficult for buying gifts. I feel like I am making a deposit at the Dooney & Bank. It adds unnecessary pressure to a purchase, trying to decide if you really like a bag and if it will work for your lifestyle. Geesh, you have to figure it all out there and then and waste more time doing so. It seems to be an investment either way. Better to be able to buy, move on, take home, think it over and feel comfortable with your purchase. Just sayin'.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks Ladies. I do like this bag and yet I am going to keep it in reserve just in case something better comes along in the next weeks or so. Weird I know, but I am so accustomed to buying from the outlets where you cannot return (only exchange), that it is nice to have the option for a change. I wish Dooney would change their outlet return policy. I find it very limiting plus it makes it difficult for buying gifts. I feel like I am making a deposit at the Dooney & Bank. It adds unnecessary pressure to a purchase, trying to decide if you really like a bag and if it will work for your lifestyle. Geesh, you have to figure it all out there and then and waste more time doing so. It seems to be an investment either way. Better to be able to buy, move on, take home, think it over and feel comfortable with your purchase. Just sayin'.




I am with you on the outlet return policy. I often find bags don't work for me and I have to resort to selling them on eBay. One nice thing is at least you can return and get a store credit that never expires. I know you're letting them hold onto your money but at least you can wait for something else that you've been waiting for to come along.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I am with you on the outlet return policy. I often find bags don't work for me and I have to resort to selling them on eBay. One nice thing is at least you can return and get a store credit that never expires. I know you're letting them hold onto your money but at least you can wait for something else that you've been waiting for to come along.


It would be nice if they offered even a 14 day return. At least that allows some time to determine if a bag will work. 

I have thought about eBay but just can't seem to get around to it. It is probably easy to do but I seem to make it a bigger deal in my head. I may have to consult with you for some advice. Hopefully, you've not had any problems with transactions. I too have a few bags that I would not mind releasing....sad, with the handles still wrapped. Sometimes those spontaneous purchases get the best of us.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.




This is very beautiful!  I hope you [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.



Nice!  That color caught my eye on the Q presentation yesterday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> You have a knack for finding the deals, girl!   Glad your cosmetic is finally arriving.


 
Thanks GF! 
The cosmetic case is finally here. I really like it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Such a deal! That is crazy. There's no way that should happen with the shipping, not even with dumbpost!


 

I agree, it's completely nuts! Other times I have had stuff from California delivered in just the 3 days! For these, it took 14 days from order date until delivery date! Crazy! Even the stuff from the Q takes less than that!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Two great bags!  I especially love the black one - that would make a great work bag...hmm...  Looking forward to seeing your new cosmetic case too!




Thanks GF! Those were my thoughts as well for the black  Willa!
I'll take a pic of the cosmetic case today!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Saffiano Zip Zip in Denim direct from the Lord & Taylor PreSale. It looked like a much brighter (almost electric) blue on the QVC show that just aired tonight. I think their studio lighting does that to the colors. This blue is quite pleasing to the eye.


 
OMG, she's a beauty! And WOW, love your pics!
And now she's haunting me....


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, these are both very nice and so different from each other. I admit, you surprised me (though I don't know why) with the black Willa given that you just got that gorgeous Florentine E/W shopper. How will you ever choose what bag to use. I really need to visit and "relish that room of yours" so to speak. Makes my mind spin.


 
Thanks GF!
Yes, they are pretty different! I think that's my problem, that I'm very easy - handbag speaking   Or as DH will put it, which bag don't you like? My answer to that....a lot of them, like 99% of the stuff at Marshalls and TJM. Men don't understand the love for a good bag!


Oh GF, you know I love blue but I'm a sucker for black bags too! You don't have an idea how many I have  I have 3 coach boroughs all in black, they are just different versions (all pebbled with zipper closure, smooth leather with magnetic closure and smooth and suede with magnetic closure).  For these 2, I see myself carrying Willa as a daily bag whereas the E/W Chelsea will be more for times when I need to carry a lot of stuff, like when flying or road trips!


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! Those were my thoughts as well for the black  Willa!
> I'll take a pic of the cosmetic case today!



Can't wait!


----------



## momjules

my  oh. My ! 
One year old and today is her first day out!
What a beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> View attachment 3162288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my  oh. My !
> One year old and today is her first day out!
> What a beauty!



Wow, she is all decked out!!


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3162288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my  oh. My !
> One year old and today is her first day out!
> What a beauty!


A beautiful bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> View attachment 3162288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my  oh. My !
> One year old and today is her first day out!
> What a beauty!


 
Wow!! Perfectly smooth and gorgeous!!  I'm assuming black....If I thought I'd get one that looked like yours, I'd order one tomorrow!!!

Oh, and love that tassel!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> View attachment 3162288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my  oh. My !
> One year old and today is her first day out!
> What a beauty!




What a way to celebrate her birthday! Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> This is very beautiful!  I hope you [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] it!





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  That color caught my eye on the Q presentation yesterday.



Thank you ladies. It is a pretty color blue.



MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's a beauty! And WOW, love your pics!
> And now she's haunting me....



Thanks GF......you need to get one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Yes, they are pretty different! I think that's my problem, that I'm very easy - handbag speaking   Or as DH will put it, which bag don't you like? My answer to that....a lot of them, like 99% of the stuff at Marshalls and TJM. Men don't understand the love for a good bag!
> 
> Oh GF, you know I love blue but I'm a sucker for black bags too! You don't have an idea how many I have  I have 3 coach boroughs all in black, they are just different versions (all pebbled with zipper closure, smooth leather with magnetic closure and smooth and suede with magnetic closure).  For these 2, I see myself carrying Willa as a daily bag whereas the E/W Chelsea will be more for times when I need to carry a lot of stuff, like when flying or road trips!


I do love black bags too GF. And yes, I think I have a pretty good idea how many you have.  I think I only have two or three that are solid black. I have others but they have contrasting trim. I have been wanting that solid black pebbled zip zip but others have been trumping it. Eventually I will snag one unless another beauty comes along. BTW, funny, whenever I see that black florentine Chelsea or E/W shopper, I think of licorice...go figure. Must be a sweet tooth thing.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF......you need to get one.




I just need to find one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I just need to find one!


 For which day?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.  


I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.


----------



## klynneann

momjules said:


> View attachment 3162288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my  oh. My !
> One year old and today is her first day out!
> What a beauty!



Wow the leather looks incredible!


----------



## momjules

Hi.   Jill from the *******, Connecticut. Outlet helped me find this bag. I was saving her,and I said why do that? Wear her and enjoy her so I am.
Thank you for your compliments.
Charming Charlie's  has those tassels for ten dollars and there are awesome., 49l Davis has a video about them


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.



They all sound beautiful, LJ.  Congrats and enjoy your new acquisitions.  I am especially partial to the small Russel bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.




Congrats LJ!  I love it when We get little surprises like you got with the chestnut. I'm so glad all of them were nice. Enjoy them. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.




Congrats girly! I keep eyeing the Kingston but it seems bulky to me. Everyone says it loosens up and feels core comfy after use but my mind can't believe it. Lol. I bet the Chestnut is beautiful... I felt the same about the color. It was so blah to me... Until I came across a Chestnut Clayton... Heaven! One if my fav colors. It looks so rich, even more so than the Natural. And the red needs no praise, we know that off the charts. Enjoy your new babies, glad they arrived safe.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.


Very exciting LJ. Glad to hear they made it there in a more reasonable amount of time. They sound beautiful. I don't have any chestnut either. Would like to find a nice one in the future. Glad you took a chance and that it proved to be rewarding.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I don't have any chestnut either but recently picked up an as is Toledo in chestnut and the color is amazing, sooo rich.  Of course I know that the Florentine would be different but I think I've missed the boat on the chestnut.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> For which day?




Good question


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.


 
Hey LJ! 
I'm happy to hear your bags made it without the extra trips they took last time and that you are happy with them! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks everyone.   I'm glad the handbags made the cross country trip in only a week.  And they were exactly what I expected,  the only surprise was a good one.... how much I like the chestnut.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Florentine handbags arrived last night from Seattle.  They are all winners,  thanks to MaryBel and Samantha (my sales associate at Dooney).  They made sure that my bags were all in good condition.
> 
> 
> I got the Kingston hobo in chestnut and red (couldn't resist after seeing MB's pic),  the side pocket hobo in natural, and the black small Russell (which isn't really small in size).  This was my first chestnut Florentine,  the color has just never grabbed me before,  either in person or on TV.   But this one is a beautiful rich brown and I really like it best of all the bags I received.



They sound perfect! ! Glad your new treasures made it safe and sound!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

To be continued...




And no, that's not what's in the bag. [emoji16]it was dark in Lord and Taylor. Bad photo! The Dooney Evelina


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> To be continued...
> 
> View attachment 3166688
> 
> 
> And no, that's not what's in the bag. [emoji16]it was dark in Lord and Taylor. Bad photo! The Dooney Evelina
> View attachment 3166694




WOW, you almost gave me a heart attack. 
I went to my outlet today and they didn't have any Altos at all. The SA told me they sent them back to the Warehouse. That they don't want the outlets to have them.


So, what's on the bag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> WOW, you almost gave me a heart attack.
> I went to my outlet today and they didn't have any Altos at all. The SA told me they sent them back to the Warehouse. That they don't want the outlets to have them.
> 
> 
> So, what's on the bag?


Yes. No more alto at outlets. Ughhhh


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. No more alto at outlets. Ughhhh




Yes, now that I think about it, she said all the Italian bags! 
so no alto, caiman, etc. So sad!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Yes, now that I think about it, she said all the Italian bags!
> so no alto, caiman, etc. So sad!




Oh no...this is very sad news. Bummer. [emoji20]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> To be continued...
> 
> View attachment 3166688
> 
> 
> And no, that's not what's in the bag. [emoji16]it was dark in Lord and Taylor. Bad photo! The Dooney Evelina
> View attachment 3166694




Oh the suspense!! That Evelina is gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)

Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


Congrats. Looks great


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats. Looks great




Thanks GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


I love it MB! I don't have one natural bag...yet. Tough to find a Florentine that is in pristine condition at the outlets. That one is a beauty. Congrats on a great find. I think you need to take me with you via FaceTime or Skype the next time you go. You find such good bags and deals. Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I love it MB! I don't have one natural bag...yet. Tough to find a Florentine that is in pristine condition at the outlets. That one is a beauty. Congrats on a great find. I think you need to take me with you via FaceTime or Skype the next time you go. You find such good bags and deals. Love it!


 

Thanks GF! 
I initially didn't go for the natural because I was scared of ruining it but I loved the look so I decided to finally get it! 
I know what you mean, I had seen them in previous times and they didn't look good. The ones they had in the back all had the horizontal (wrinkles) lines so they were a no go.
I think we need some kind of glasses that could transmit what we see! Wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.




Oh man...I needed a distraction! All I can think about is what did Pcan get? Yes ladies, this is my Friday night. [emoji57]
That natural is a beauty! You found a really pretty one! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man...I needed a distraction! All I can think about is what did Pcan get? Yes ladies, this is my Friday night. [emoji57]
> That natural is a beauty! You found a really pretty one! Congrats!


 
I know, the suspense is killing me too so I'm going to have dinner to see if the decides to finally show us. Pcan, C'mon GF, don't be cruel!


Thanks, I'm very happy with her.
btw, my outlet had more veronas, but the smaller size Elisa, like the one I have, but they had more colors. They also had the Cristinas. I don't remember what size they were. They were 30% off.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


 
She is perfectly beautiful!!  I don't have one either!!  I tried for a mini in natural from Dooney.com and had to send it back, it sure didn't even resemble the leather in yours...so smooth, congratulations!!

I am waiting for a small Stanwich in natural from Dooney.com and I'm praying the leather will look like yours and not like the last one I ordered from them.!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes, now that I think about it, she said all the Italian bags!
> so no alto, caiman, etc. So sad!



Whaaaaaaaaaaa.........???


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. *Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural?* Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.



Beautiful!   And no, I don't believe it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man...I needed a distraction! All I can think about is what did Pcan get? *Yes ladies, this is my Friday nigh*t. [emoji57]
> That natural is a beauty! You found a really pretty one! Congrats!



Hey, it appears this is Friday night for a lot of us.      I am trying to resist Shopping Under The Influence of pain meds.   Ack.    

WHERE IS PTB????    Open the bag!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, it appears this is Friday night for a lot of us.      I am trying to resist Shopping Under The Influence of pain meds.   Ack.
> 
> WHERE IS PTB????    Open the bag!!!


So what's the story here? Is PTB sipping a margarita somewhere whilst enjoying the torture she is inflicting on us gals during our fun and exciting Friday night?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lol, YD and MB... 

I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...

Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto. 

Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch) 



Green interior



I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro. 



Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785




OMG! Stunning! I love this line. They had a lot of them at the outlet when I was there, but she didn't want to stay on my shoulder and being so stiff I thought it wouldn't help once weight got in her. How does she carry? Love your accessories too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I know, the suspense is killing me too so I'm going to have dinner to see if the decides to finally show us. Pcan, C'mon GF, don't be cruel!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm very happy with her.
> btw, my outlet had more veronas, but the smaller size Elisa, like the one I have, but they had more colors. They also had the Cristinas. I don't remember what size they were. They were 30% off.




Thanks MAryBel. I want to go to the outlet this weekend, but I don't know if I'll have the time. We have a lot of hockey games. I can use the breast cancer donation coupon and get an extra 25% off so I have to get there. Hopefully they'll have more veronas because I think that has to be my next bag. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! Stunning! I love this line. They had a lot of them at the outlet when I was there, but she didn't want to stay on my shoulder and being so stiff I thought it wouldn't help once weight got in her. How does she carry? Love your accessories too!




Thank you GF! My outlet had a lot too about 3 weeks ago and though I wanted one, I passed cause they didnt have the color/combo I wanted (TMoro w/a tanish interior). The pickings are getting slim each time I went back so figured I needed to make a decision. It doesn't slip for me, no more than any of my other shoulder bags and even those normally relax more with use. I'm kinda loving the accessories now. I was never really into them, still not but I'm into having my bag more organized and having everything in something so, it works for me now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785



OMG...    She's STUNNING.  I thought she looked eggplant color at first.   Love all your new pretties, GF.    That was worth waiting for!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG...    She's STUNNING.  I thought she looked eggplant color at first.   Love all your new pretties, GF.    That was worth waiting for!!




Thank you GF! Yeah, I can see it coming off as eggplant at first glance but she's a tue TMoro Brown.  I'm so happy with my little haul. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.



Wow girl, those are lovely! Now, I would have guessed that to be bordeaux at first glance. You are really on that drawstring wagon aren't you. This one is a surprise because I thought you were going for the woven drawstring...or is that coming too? 

Another nice haul...love the accessories too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow girl, those are lovely! Now, I would have guessed that to be bordeaux at first glance. You are really on that drawstring wagon aren't you. This one is a surprise because I thought you were going for the woven drawstring...or is that coming too?
> 
> 
> 
> Another nice haul...love the accessories too.




Thanks girl! Yeah, you'd think Brown would be an easy color to photograph but it's not. My lighting didn't help either. Actually, it does have a eggplanty, Bordeaux hint but you can tell it's Brown. I'm done with drawstrings now. Lol. I ordered the black woven drawstring but cancelled the next day. I have a love/hate with that pattern. If I wouldn't have found this one today, I would have gone with that one again. AND.... My friend gave me back my Black Saffiano Drawstring back. After carrying it one day, She said it was too dressy for her, that's enough reason for canceling. Commie my bag back... Lol.  Didn't need 2 black drawstrings. Thanks again Gf!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My friend gave me back my Black Saffiano Drawstring back. After carrying it one day, She said it was too dressy for her, that's enough reason for canceling. Gimmie my bag back... Lol.  Didn't need 2 black drawstrings. Thanks again Gf!



OMG...that is too funny. Well, that black Saffiano looked great on you. It is with its rightful owner.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


Beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785


Beautiful Pcann! I love all your choices! My hubby almost got me that drawstring in Bordeaux when he went to Vegas!  but  He got me 3 other Dooney goodies instead,...Mini satchel in denim(total surprise ), Midnight Olivia and Large Christina verona in Amber!
I need to post some pics soon


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785


 
Love them all, what a haul!!  I particularily love the chestnut cosmetics case!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF! My outlet had a lot too about 3 weeks ago and though I wanted one, I passed cause they didnt have the color/combo I wanted (TMoro w/a tanish interior). The pickings are getting slim each time I went back so figured I needed to make a decision. It doesn't slip for me, no more than any of my other shoulder bags and even those normally relax more with use. I'm kinda loving the accessories now. I was never really into them, still not but I'm into having my bag more organized and having everything in something so, it works for me now.




Thanks for the review of how she carries. I love the smooth leather.  I'm loving accessories now too. I still use my bag organizer, but I carry a couple extra pouches along with it. They have come in handy for different things. Enjoy your weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785


Great bags. Very pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> She is perfectly beautiful!!  I don't have one either!!  I tried for a mini in natural from Dooney.com and had to send it back, it sure didn't even resemble the leather in yours...so smooth, congratulations!!
> 
> I am waiting for a small Stanwich in natural from Dooney.com and I'm praying the leather will look like yours and not like the last one I ordered from them.!!


 
Thanks GF!
Lately I've seen a lot of natural bags that don't look so good, so I think the best way to get on is in person, so you can see exactly what you are getting. They brought me like 4 others from the back and none of them was good, so I went with the display.


I hope your Stanwich is perfect! Do you have a delivery date?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   And no, I don't believe it.




Thanks!
I know, it's hard to believe! I was afraid it will get denim transfer and such so when I got my first one, I got the black. Now she is finally here!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785




She is gorgeous GF! Looks so yummy!  Congrats!
Love the card holder too!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MAryBel. I want to go to the outlet this weekend, but I don't know if I'll have the time. We have a lot of hockey games. I can use the breast cancer donation coupon and get an extra 25% off so I have to get there. Hopefully they'll have more veronas because I think that has to be my next bag. [emoji4]


 
Well, at least the extra 25% goes until the end of the month, so you have still some time to get there and they have some time to get more bags. I'd recommend calling them before you go so you know if they have them or not.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
$125 on poshmark nwt!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!




Awesome score! I think this is one of the most gorgeous bag there is! 
We are twins! 
Congrats!


----------



## handbaghuntress

MaryBel said:


> Awesome score! I think this is one of the most gorgeous bag there is!
> We are twins!
> Congrats!




Thank you! I think it's going to be the perfect everyday bag for me since it's small enough to be crossbody if needed. And with little ones there's times I need that option. I'm switching into it right now


----------



## hydrangeagirl

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!


 

Hurray!!  Perfectly beautiful!!


----------



## handbaghuntress

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hurray!!  Perfectly beautiful!!




Thank you! I love it so much already. I didn't think I could do the small size but I am pleasantly surprised at the size. I still love my larges but this one is perfect in so many ways [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful Pcann! I love all your choices! My hubby almost got me that drawstring in Bordeaux when he went to Vegas!  but  He got me 3 other Dooney goodies instead,...Mini satchel in denim(total surprise ), Midnight Olivia and Large Christina verona in Amber!
> 
> I need to post some pics soon




Thanks girlfriend!!!! Yes.... Please post. Your husband made some great choices. Twins on Midnight Olivia.


----------



## Trudysmom

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!


Beautiful florentine!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful florentine!




Thank you! I was so glad to open it and see that it actually was in brand new unused condition. A lot of people just put the tags back on and list it that way and I end up with used bags that are supposed to be new. And to get it for $125 made it even better!


----------



## Trudysmom

I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!



Gorgeous!   You got a deal on that one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.



Pretty bag, TM!   Congrats.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.




Beautiful color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!




Great score.  Your new handbag is a beauty.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love your new natural satchel.  Just called the outlet but the natural isn't shippable.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  your new drawstring is lovely.  The color looks really rich and I think the green on the inside is a great pop of color.  Enjoy the bag and your new accessories.   I think leather accessories are so elegant.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Well, at least the extra 25% goes until the end of the month, so you have still some time to get there and they have some time to get more bags. I'd recommend calling them before you go so you know if they have them or not.




Yup, I called today and they have two black ones. That's all they have in the Elisa. I think I want black but I'm not sure. I might wait until next Weekend to go.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.


 

It's simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!




Wow! Perfect! Congrats on the awesome deal! 



Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.




Cute little Bristol in green! Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.


*TM*:  I love this one. I had seen it on ILD and was so sorry that I did not order. It is gorgeous. Glad to finally see it in a noncommercial photo. I love it even more with the color and the red accent trim seal. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.


 
I agree, the color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love your new natural satchel.  Just called the outlet but the natural isn't shippable.




Thanks GF!
I hate those rules they have!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  your new drawstring is lovely.  The color looks really rich and I think the green on the inside is a great pop of color.  Enjoy the bag and your new accessories.   I think leather accessories are so elegant.




Thanks LJ! I'm in love with this bag. Didn't think I would love it so much. I agree, Flo accessories are so classy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3167381
> 
> Just got this beauty in the mail today [emoji7]
> $125 on poshmark nwt!


Wow, what a score! So pretty. congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Well since Pcan is just leaving us waiting biting our nails, I'll distract you with mine...Yes, I went to the outlet again...and was bad (well good at Dooney, bad at Coach)
> 
> Presenting small flo in natural. Can you believe I didn't have a flo satchel in natural? Crazy! She was the display model but it was the one in the best condition. She has a few scratches but very minor.


Just a pristine flo! Can't believe you didn't have that one, GF!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, YD and MB...
> 
> I have a story behind her but it's a long one... I've teased you all enough so...
> 
> Here she is... Miss Montecito Leather Serena Drawstring (with pouch) in TMoro Brown w/Green interior. Shes a little dry so I tested Apple Conditioner on her Draw, so good so far... Has anyone ever conditioned this kind of leather? SA said it very close to Alto.
> 
> Montecito Leather Serena w/pouch (forgot to photo pouch)
> View attachment 3166778
> 
> 
> Green interior
> View attachment 3166779
> 
> 
> I think one is truer to color... She's pretty dark but you can tell she's TMoro.
> View attachment 3166780
> 
> 
> Bonus items... Small Florentine Cosmetic Case in Chestnut that I plan to use for pens and stuff like that and also a ID, Card Holder in Natural Flo on one side and Bone on the other that I plan to use when I just need to make a quick run. I've been so lucky to find these Florentine pieces lately. My outlet girls are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3166785


Gorgeous as always, PTB---I just can't keep up with all you new lovelies.


----------



## MrsKC

Trudysmom said:


> I ordered this Bristol florentine Satchel in Sage and I love it.  Florentine always takes the colors so well. This is really green so I wanted it. Really nice.



Your new Bristol is beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Just a pristine flo! Can't believe you didn't have that one, GF!


 
Thanks GF!
I know, but now I do


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.
> 
> View attachment 3170316
> 
> View attachment 3170317



I agree, the logo looks wonky.....it does not look like that on your elephant.  What do you think?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I agree, the logo looks wonky.....it does not look like that on your elephant.  What do you think?




It's the crease in it that made it look crooked but it's straight when you stuff it. It wasn't that, that bothered me, it's the color.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's the crease in it that made it look crooked but it's straight when you stuff it. It wasn't that, that bothered me, it's the color.



Oh ok. Sometimes seeing something in person makes all the difference.  You are the one who needs to love it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.
> 
> View attachment 3170316
> 
> View attachment 3170317


I love the color. Very pretty.


----------



## BlazenHsss

This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?  






Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.






It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here!  I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.
> 
> I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.




Geesh... I'm done! [emoji7][emoji7]I have to have one of these NOW. Lol. This bag I'd gorgeous and yes... Flo takes this color so well. Now I see what I'll be replacing my Brenna with when she goes back. Did you get from the Q?


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Geesh... I'm done! [emoji7][emoji7]I have to have one of these NOW. Lol. This bag I'd gorgeous and yes... Flo takes this color so well. Now I see what I'll be replacing my Brenna with when she goes back. Did you get from the Q?


I couldn't find it on the Q in this color right now!  But yes it originally was purchased from there.
In fact I couldn't find a decent crimson in anything the last few months, and I've been looking and waiting and looking...
I actually lucked out when a fellow Doonynista posted on a FB Dooney resale group.
(There is a bone, ivy , and raspberry Buckley still available....)


----------



## swags

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.



That is stunning!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.



She is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.
> 
> View attachment 3170316
> 
> View attachment 3170317




I usually love this color, but I agree...It is nice, but I like the elephant better.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.




Oh wow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm going to have to look at these more closely next time I'm at the outlet...that is if they have any.  I agree, Crimson is the most stunning color in florentine! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.



She's BEAUTIFUL!

And I love how you've organized your things!  I love seeing the inside pics!

Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  your new crimson Buckley is stunning.  The color on yours is so rich and vibrant.  Enjoy the handbag.  You may have started a new wave of demand for that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*   I love the dark hunter green with the medium brown trim.   I have several Dooney bags in this color combination.   And green is not normally my color choice.   But color is all very personal,  and if you don't love it,  then return the bag.   There will be lots of others to fill you closets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.
> 
> View attachment 3170316
> 
> View attachment 3170317



There's something about Brenna in this color I really like! 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*BlazenHssss* --  Your new Buckley is STUNNING!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I've been trying to buy a bag in perfect condition to give to someone as a thank you gift.  I had at first ordered directly from Dooney.com a sage pocket satchel and it came through with several large dents as well as scratches so back it went.  Then I decided to try a zip zip from QVC so I ordered one in the color Bordeaux.  Well, it came today and it is just an adorable little bag and I was just about to wrap it up and then I noticed what looks like an ink spot on the side bottom trim.  Why  is it that I can't seem to get a perfect bag when I pay full price but every bag I order from EBay is perfect.  Shouldn't be that way.  Anyway the bag is adorable and I am going to send it back and have already ordered another so as not to waste a week or more for a replacement.  It is a real cutie and if I can finally end up with a perfect one I hope she likes it.  The leather on this one was perfect except for the spot.  Take a look.  If this were an as is and for me I would have kept it but not for full price and not for a gift.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh wow what a gorgeous color! Have you tried calling the outlet to see if this color is available and shipable?  They will describe the bag and even sometimes send pictures to show you the quality and any flaws. They are at least 40% off right now I think. Good luck!


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> I've been trying to buy a bag in perfect condition to give to someone as a thank you gift.  I had at first ordered directly from Dooney.com a sage pocket satchel and it came through with several large dents as well as scratches so back it went.  Then I decided to try a zip zip from QVC so I ordered one in the color Bordeaux.  Well, it came today and it is just an adorable little bag and I was just about to wrap it up and then I noticed what looks like an ink spot on the side bottom trim.  Why  is it that I can't seem to get a perfect bag when I pay full price but every bag I order from EBay is perfect.  Shouldn't be that way.  Anyway the bag is adorable and I am going to send it back and have already ordered another so as not to waste a week or more for a replacement.  It is a real cutie and if I can finally end up with a perfect one I hope she likes it.  The leather on this one was perfect except for the spot.  Take a look.  If this were an as is and for me I would have kept it but not for full price and not for a gift.



Ugh.  It's beautiful but I don't think I would even keep it for me with that spot.


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Hunter...like it but don't love it...YET.
> 
> View attachment 3170316
> 
> View attachment 3170317



I think it's a great color, especially with the brown/tan contrast, but it has to sing to you...!



BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.



Gorgeous bag!  I can't believe how roomy it is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*HG*--I love the color of that zipzip.  Too bad about that mark on the bag.  I hope you can get a perfect one!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I've been trying to buy a bag in perfect condition to give to someone as a thank you gift.  I had at first ordered directly from Dooney.com a sage pocket satchel and it came through with several large dents as well as scratches so back it went.  Then I decided to try a zip zip from QVC so I ordered one in the color Bordeaux.  Well, it came today and it is just an adorable little bag and I was just about to wrap it up and then I noticed what looks like an ink spot on the side bottom trim.  Why  is it that I can't seem to get a perfect bag when I pay full price but every bag I order from EBay is perfect.  Shouldn't be that way.  Anyway the bag is adorable and I am going to send it back and have already ordered another so as not to waste a week or more for a replacement.  It is a real cutie and if I can finally end up with a perfect one I hope she likes it.  The leather on this one was perfect except for the spot.  Take a look.  If this were an as is and for me I would have kept it but not for full price and not for a gift.


The color is gorgeous, maybe try the outlet like TB recommends &#55357;&#56832;.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow what a gorgeous color! Have you tried calling the outlet to see if this color is available and shipable?  They will describe the bag and even sometimes send pictures to show you the quality and any flaws. They are at least 40% off right now I think. Good luck!


 

I know that's what I _should_  do but never having done it before I'm afraid I'll end up with a disaster and if so it would be easier to send back with QVC. I know I'd save some money but this time I just think I'll stay where I feel safe, with the Q.  

The bag really is nice although I don't see me carrying one but I think she will like it.  Thanks for the advice though..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> The color is gorgeous, maybe try the outlet like TB recommends &#65533;&#65533;.


 

I know in the future I should give it a try but for this purchase I'll stick with what I feel safest with.  Thanks!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I know that's what I _should_  do but never having done it before I'm afraid I'll end up with a disaster and if so it would be easier to send back with QVC. I know I'd save some money but this time I just think I'll stay where I feel safe, with the Q.
> 
> The bag really is nice although I don't see me carrying one but I think she will like it.  Thanks for the advice though..



A  Disaster is always a possibility, but they will send you multiple pics of the bag--so you will know what you are getting.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> Ugh.  It's beautiful but I don't think I would even keep it for me with that spot.


 
Unfortunately I didn't notice the spot until I looked at the pictures I had taken!!  Then I took a closer look  and there it was!  I hoped it was just dirt and tried to rub it off but it didn't budge.   The pebbling was nice and smooth and hubby and I had thought we finally had it!  Oh well, time is not an issue so I'll just wait for the next one from QVC.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I know in the future I should give it a try but for this purchase I'll stick with what I feel safest with.  Thanks!!


. It took me over a year to try a phone order from the outlet, so I understand .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> . It took me over a year to try a phone order from the outlet, so I understand .


 
I'm sure I will eventually...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


Those are gorgeous and you are on a roll!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


Gorgeous!!   Congrats, HG.


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> Unfortunately I didn't notice the spot until I looked at the pictures I had taken!!  Then I took a closer look  and there it was!  I hoped it was just dirt and tried to rub it off but it didn't budge.   The pebbling was nice and smooth and hubby and I had thought we finally had it!  Oh well, time is not an issue so I'll just wait for the next one from QVC.



Hm, maybe the picture makes it look bigger than it is.  Well, I'm glad you have enough time to wait for another one.


----------



## klynneann

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!



Ooo, these are nice!  I hadn't seen this style before.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!



Okay, I'm heading back to ebay to stalk this bag again! Every time I see one I try to convince myself I need to own one too! But yours are so beautiful it might be easier to convince myself this time!

Congrats HG! These are beautiful ebay finds!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


Very pretty hobo's. They can also be satchels?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Those are gorgeous and you are on a roll!!


 
Thanks, I did really luck out with these two....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   Congrats, HG.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> Hm, maybe the picture makes it look bigger than it is.  Well, I'm glad you have enough time to wait for another one.


 
The spot was big enough that I couldn't  give it as a gift.  I did my best to rub it off but it's deep in the leather; I don't actually think it's ink, I don't know what it is.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

klynneann said:


> Ooo, these are nice!  I hadn't seen this style before.


 

I guess they are several years old, not positive how old though.  They must have made them for a few years though because the black one has a leather key keeper and the red has the nylon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3171404
> 
> View attachment 3171406



She finally made it!   She's so cute.  I love the olive color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


That red/cranberry bag is gorgeous HG. They both are so pretty. congrats on another great find!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, I'm heading back to ebay to stalk this bag again! Every time I see one I try to convince myself I need to own one too! But yours are so beautiful it might be easier to convince myself this time!
> 
> Congrats HG! These are beautiful ebay finds!


 
Thanks!  At first I lusted over a chamois bag but decided I could wear the black more and after it came I was so happy with it that I was going to try for the chamois  and it was gone.  Then the red one popped up and the rest is history!!  

These bags are on the smaller size, perfect for me but might not carry enough for some of you ladies and the opening is on the narrow side.  The zipper was quite stiff on the black until I rubbed candle wax on it and it seemed to help considerably.  The zipper on the red is very smooth. Hopefully I won't see another, like a navy!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3171404
> 
> View attachment 3171406


Congrats PTB. Glad to see your lovely wallet is finally in your hands. It is such a nice match to your olive DS.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> That red/cranberry bag is gorgeous HG. They both are so pretty. congrats on another great find!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG*:  ordering from the outlets is a mixed bag. No pun intended.   If you work with a good sales associate it can be a great experience.  Several of us have found sales associates we like.  And then they leave.   


But right now I work with Samantha at the Seattle outlet.   If you are ever looking for a bag,  give her a call.  She will check the bag over and tell you about defects if you ask her.  She will send you detailed photos.  And she has a lot of patience with picky customers,  like me.


Yes, returns can be difficult, and some things aren't returnable,  so be sure to ask.  But if I know it's a bag I want and I'm confident about the condition,  I've never been disappointed.
To get the service I want I buy from an outlet on the West Coast,  even tho I live on the East Coast.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty hobo's. They can also be satchels?


 
They can although the handles themselves might not be big enough to wear the bag on your arm if you had a heavy coat on but hand held satchel like for sure.  I guess they are actually a cross body but I don't do that and have shortened the strap for a close to the body shoulder bag and if that starts to hurt then hand held will be fine!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG*:  ordering from the outlets is a mixed bag. No pun intended.   If you work with a good sales associate it can be a great experience.  Several of us have found sales associates we like.  And then they leave.
> 
> 
> But right now I work with Samantha at the Seattle outlet.   If you are ever looking for a bag,  give her a call.  She will check the bag over and tell you about defects if you ask her.  She will send you detailed photos.  And she has a lot of patience with picky customers,  like me.
> 
> 
> Yes, returns can be difficult, and some things aren't returnable,  so be sure to ask.  But if I know it's a bag I want and I'm confident about the condition,  I've never been disappointed.
> To get the service I want I buy from an outlet on the West Coast,  even tho I live on the East Coast.


 
Thanks, and some day I might get up the courage to try  an outlet but for now I like to actually see the bag. I'm a bit of a chicken for trying new things too.:shame:


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I know that's what I _should_  do but never having done it before I'm afraid I'll end up with a disaster and if so it would be easier to send back with QVC. I know I'd save some money but this time I just think I'll stay where I feel safe, with the Q.
> 
> The bag really is nice although I don't see me carrying one but I think she will like it.  Thanks for the advice though..




I hope you get a perfect one this time. I agree you just can't beat that return policy. I hope your friend loves it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3171404
> 
> View attachment 3171406




Very nice Pcan!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.

I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
View attachment 3171772


And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
View attachment 3171773


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



NAC, sorry you weren't feeling well but glad you are better.  Love your new bags. I haven't seen any pics of that satchel yet, so thanks for showing her off. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> NAC, sorry you weren't feeling well but glad you are better.  Love your new bags. I haven't seen any pics of that satchel yet, so thanks for showing her off. Both are gorgeous.


 
Thanks MrsKC!  Now I only have a million posts to catch up on lol.  I'll be slowly working my way through those and admiring everyone's beauties.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



Hi NAC!

I assumed you were busy, but I'm sorry to hear you were not feeling well.  We (and Dillard's shareholders! ) are glad you're feeling betting and checking in!  I never know where to begin when I've missed days posting in this forum.  Just start fresh and post when you can! It's nice to chat with our Dooney sisters whenever we can post!


Congrats on your two new beauties!

Continue to get better!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  hope you are feeling much better.  Thanks for sharing your new handbags.   I love the croco satchel and the hobo looks soft and beautiful too.   Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



Two BEAUTIFUL bags, enjoy them both.  Glad you're feeling better....


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



Hey NAC!   Welcome back and I hope you are feeling better.   I love your new bags, especially Sophie!!   I have her in the olive and she is fabulous in the Toledo leather.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I assumed you were busy, but I'm sorry to hear you were not feeling well.  We (*and Dillard's shareholders!* ) are glad you're feeling betting and checking in!  I never know where to begin when I've missed days posting in this forum.  Just start fresh and post when you can! It's nice to chat with our Dooney sisters whenever we can post!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your two new beauties!
> 
> Continue to get better!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773


I am glad you are posting again. Glad you feel better. Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3171404
> 
> View attachment 3171406



I love it.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



Glad to hear you are doing better.  These are two beautiful bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I assumed you were busy, but I'm sorry to hear you were not feeling well.  We (and Dillard's shareholders! ) are glad you're feeling betting and checking in!  I never know where to begin when I've missed days posting in this forum.  Just start fresh and post when you can! It's nice to chat with our Dooney sisters whenever we can post!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your two new beauties!
> 
> Continue to get better!


 
Thanks RN!!  I'm getting there.  I will probably browse through the posts and comment when I can, but basically start fresh is a good idea.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  hope you are feeling much better.  Thanks for sharing your new handbags.   I love the croco satchel and the hobo looks soft and beautiful too.   Enjoy your new treasures.


Thanks LJ! I'm getting there.



hydrangeagirl said:


> Two BEAUTIFUL bags, enjoy them both.  Glad you're feeling better....


 Thanks!! One thing about being busy and not feeling well, is that I have not made many bag purchases lately.  These were the first two in awhile.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey NAC!   Welcome back and I hope you are feeling better.   I love your new bags, especially Sophie!!   I have her in the olive and she is fabulous in the Toledo leather.


 
Thanks Sarah!  I'm glad to be back.  I've missed seeing what beautiful bags everyone is carrying.  I was surprised at how gorgeous Sophie looked in the Natural.  I may just have to get another one or possibly one in the pebbled leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I am glad you are posting again. Glad you feel better. Your new bags are so pretty!


 
Thanks!  I've missed seeing everyone's posts.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Glad to hear you are doing better.  These are two beautiful bags*.


 
Thanks!  I'm glad to be back.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773



Gorgeous bags! We are bag twins on the natural hobo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Gorgeous bags! We are bag twins on the natural hobo.


 
Yay for twins!  How do you like her? This is my first Toledo leather bag and I'm curious as to how it holds up.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay for twins!  How do you like her? This is my first Toledo leather bag and I'm curious as to how it holds up.



I love it. I started the thread about buyers/returners remorse because of this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773




Love them both! Those Dillard's exclusives are so gorgeous! I'm glad you're feeling better. I've been wondering where you've been. Glad you're back [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Love love both of these NAC. Glad to hear you are feeling better and happy to see you posting again. We missed ya!


----------



## elbgrl

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!


These are beautiful!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773


Beautiful bags!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I assumed you were busy, but I'm sorry to hear you were not feeling well.  We (and Dillard's shareholders! ) are glad you're feeling betting and checking in!  I never know where to begin when I've missed days posting in this forum.  Just start fresh and post when you can! It's nice to chat with our Dooney sisters whenever we can post!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your two new beauties!
> 
> Continue to get better!



Lol at your post RN, too cute.


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies
I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
Here are my new additions.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
> Here are my new additions.
> View attachment 3172795
> View attachment 3172796




Pretty! I love that ostrich with the dark trim. Really pretty contrast. Great price for the Flo pouch.  Looks like you had a fun trip. [emoji4][emoji260]


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
> Here are my new additions.
> View attachment 3172795
> View attachment 3172796



Gorgeous loot, MJ!   I love the ostrich.


----------



## momjules

Thank you!! The ostrich was the last one and she said it was a new color-pearl 
It's a different look
I've packed her up and there is a lot of room 
I've always wanted that flo little bag and finally got a good price. I picked red because I wanted a red something. 
This outlet also had lots of flo satchels 
For 229.00


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
> Here are my new additions.
> View attachment 3172795
> View attachment 3172796


Love both of your new bags. The little flo is adorable. Love the ostrich also.

I guess the flo satchels are the same colors. I wish a lot of new flo bags were going to be made. I love florentine and that is usually all I buy.


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> This Buckley is amazing!  I thought I was in love with the Florentine Satchel..... but now I'm not so sure if it doesn't take a very close second to this one.  I don't find the weight of it bothersome at all. And since I'm so tall, this bag doesn't look overly large on me. In fact I find it surprisingly comfortable using it over the shoulder. And this color.....I mean. Are you seriously for real with how gorgeous crimson is with Florentine leather?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of room in here! I have the pursefection organizer, along with a cosmetic bag in this pic.  I could easily fit my tablet and my kindle paperwhite together. I'd also be able to slip a few things in the sides beside the organizer if I had more (like a water bottle). And yet there is still space to place something on top of the organizer if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only used twice. With an organizer in it. Only flaws are the pebbling of leather to the bottom right corner, and a variation in the dye/ color crease? On the bottom of the bag.  But the color is killer, so I can live with these inconsistencies.




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> This came in the mail today too, another EBay buy and this one was in perfect condition.  It didn't have the fob but it wasn't listed with one and I did already have one that I hadn't used yet so it worked out perfectly.  I had just received  this bag in the black/black the other day and just love it so much that I thought I'd try the red.  It's really a cranberry and the bag is in like new condition but as pretty as it is, I like the black one best but am very happy with the red/cranberry . I guess this will do me for the tear drop hobos!




Another gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Olive Zip Around from eBay...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3171404
> 
> View attachment 3171406




What a cutie! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I've been absent lately due to being crazy busy at work and at home as well as some health issues. But things are slowing down and I'm feeling better, and I wanted to share with you all my two recent Dooney acquisitions.
> 
> I got this lovely for 30% off at Dillards:
> View attachment 3171772
> 
> 
> And this one arrived yesterday from QVC. The natural color on this one is absolutely amazing! And I love the little shimmer and softness of this bag. Cannot wait to carry her.
> View attachment 3171773


 
Awesome goodies GF! Congrats!
I have the croco satchel but in the bone color.


Nice to see you and to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
> Here are my new additions.
> View attachment 3172795
> View attachment 3172796




Awesome finds MJ!
The pearl ostrich is really pretty! Love the finish in this color and the new gray trim is really pretty too!


Love the flo accessory! I think you picked a gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Yes this ostrich bag is sitting in her chair waiting to go out. The sun is now coming through this room and the colors are even more breathtaking. It's amazing how that thought these colors would go together but they do. 
Also I have the Buckley in chestnut that I got as is from qvc and it's a stunning bag too . The Crimson looks gorgeous


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to see my inlaws Thursday and got to go to the reading  dooney outlet.
> Here are my new additions.
> View attachment 3172795
> View attachment 3172796


 
Love the red pouch, such rich deep color and that ostrich drawstring is to die for!!!  Sounds like a successful visit to the inlaws to me!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Another gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> I love it. I started the thread about buyers/returners remorse because of this bag.




I saw that! So glad you were able to get her back again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ok, here's the loot.
> 
> 
> I went only because the SA called me yesterday to tell me they had the Kingston hobo in red, at 60% off, so she put one on hold for me and I had to go and see her.
> 
> 
> While I was there I was tempted by a few things, especially the pebbled stuff and the Claremont, so I ended up going with the Claremont Olivia in Olive.
> 
> 
> Here's Ms Kingston hobo in red, 60% off and the Claremont Olivia in Olive (40+25% off For the Pink Event)
> 
> 
> **The Pink Event: You donate $10 to benefit Susan G. Komen and get a little coupon card where participating stores will give you an additional 25% off one item (Dooney at my outlet is participating, so you can get the extra 25% in one item but not for clearance items).
> 
> 
> Did a quick stop at Coach and got this tote in red too and the 2 fobs.


MB!!!!!!!!!!

Have you tried out your Claremont Olivia yet? I am curious if you find it easy to get in and out of. Is the top zipper access restricting at all? I am considering one if I can find one.....you know, the extra 20% off makes it more enticing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please! 

First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay! 
View attachment 3174030


Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry. 

Oh Dillards, I heart you....

View attachment 3174031


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.


Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.
> 
> 
> Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....




I love the cognac!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031




Love these two beauties that you scored big on! Love hat bronze! Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031



Whoa!!  Nice "treats" for you, NAC!!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.
> 
> 
> Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....



She's gorgeous, HG.  I never get tired of seeing gorgeous ostrich.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031


Very pretty new bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.
> 
> 
> Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....


Pretty ostrich!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031



Hi NAC!

I love your new beauties!  The zip zip satchel is my favorite style!  

Congrats on your first ostrich bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.
> 
> 
> Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....



Hi HG!

Great color!  Congrats on your first ostrich bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations everyone.   I love your ostrich handbags.... all the colors are beautiful... the pearl, the cognac, and the branze.  And as a zip zip lover,  the spearmint is another winner too.   The ostrich seem to be Dillars exclusives,  so they are rare finds at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031


 
Love your haul GF! Congrats!
Twins on the spearmint and I wish we were twins on that gorgeous ostrich! 
You will love the DS, I have gotten a few and they are really nice to carry!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks everyone.  I only posted my ostrich Lexi for color comparison with the bronze, I didn't mean to steal any attention away from the gorgeous bronze drawstring....as I had posted this a week or so ago....:shame::shame:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone.  I only posted my ostrich Lexi for color comparison with the bronze, I didn't mean to steal any attention away from the gorgeous bronze drawstring....as I had posted this a week or so ago....:shame::shame:




Not at all!  I love seeing pics of all the gorgeous Dooneys!  I love the cognac on yours. Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks everyone.  I only posted my ostrich Lexi for color comparison with the bronze, I didn't mean to steal any attention away from the gorgeous bronze drawstring....as I had posted this a week or so ago....:shame::shame:



Hey, we wanna see.     I never get tired of pics, so bring 'em on!!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031





hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the Spearmint!  I just bought my first ostrich too, mine was a sm Lexi  in cognac which looks very similar to the bronze. Anyway your drawstring with the gray trim is gorgeous!! I'm just posting this picture for comparison in color.
> 
> 
> Ok, now I can see the difference in color, actually they are quite different, I DO like the bronze....




Ladies, these are lovely--thanks for sharing your new bags .


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards strikes again! I just scored these lovelies for half off each. Yes please!
> 
> First is Spearmint zip zip. I've wanted this bag since it came out. Yay!
> View attachment 3174030
> 
> 
> Next is my first ostrich bag. I believe the tab said bronze/gray. I like the long strap. This will be easy to carry.
> 
> Oh Dillards, I heart you....
> 
> View attachment 3174031


Yeah baby, NAC is back! Yes please. Beautiful...great finds yet again.


----------



## momjules

Hi.  I got my pearl /gray ostrich drawstring from the outlet for 178.and change . It was the last one so I guess they are selling quickly


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Stunning!!  I don't know which one I would choose if I had the chance, I love them both!!


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Hi.  I got my pearl /gray ostrich drawstring from the outlet for 178.and change . It was the last one so I guess they are selling quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174371


Beautiful bag!


----------



## momjules

Thank you ladies


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi.  I got my pearl /gray ostrich drawstring from the outlet for 178.and change . It was the last one so I guess they are selling quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174371


This is such a pretty color combo MJ. Congrats on finding one.


----------



## momjules

Thank you.  This new color combo grows on you


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi.  I got my pearl /gray ostrich drawstring from the outlet for 178.and change . It was the last one so I guess they are selling quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174371



Beautiful!   Congrats.


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !


It's beautiful Vic! Wow, you really snagged a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !



Love it, Vic.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks ! I really do like it !


----------



## ahirau

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !


Beautiful Bag. I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !



She's a beauty!

Congrats on a great ebay buy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !




Niiiice V... Twins! I'm glad you love her. Elephant has become one of my favorite colors.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !




She's gorgeous Vic!
Glad to hear it came in good condition. Isn't this color gorgeous? I have it too in the same color and it's just breathtaking! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...

I was going to be good and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.


Also, got this pretty at Coach 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...dooney-favorites-795651-560.html#post29385946


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...
> 
> *I was going to be good *and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.



Hey MB!

You went from good to better!  You know I love the zip zip satchel, and I love this saffiano in Bordeaux!  What a great free gift! 

Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...
> 
> I was going to be good and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.
> 
> 
> Also, got this pretty at Coach
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...dooney-favorites-795651-560.html#post29385946


Beautiful GF! Don't you have the belted shopper to match that wallet? Dumb question I know. Loving the Bordeaux Saffiano. And the blue Coach.....that blue is gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> *You went from good to better*!  You know I love the zip zip satchel, and I love this saffiano in Bordeaux!  What a great free gift!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
I love that! From good to better!
Since last year I kept looking at this or the cranberry (I can never tell them apart) but kept putting it off for later, but this color has been always haunting me so I decided to finally get it  and have one less voice in my head 
The saffiano bags work very well here with the rainy weather we get, so she'll be out a lot during the fall/winter.
I love the free gift, I like they changed to these instead of the fobs!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful GF! Don't you have the belted shopper to match that wallet? Dumb question I know. Loving the Bordeaux Saffiano. And the blue Coach.....that blue is gorgeous.


 
Thanks GF!
Yes I do, that's why this one caught my attention. It's funny that at the end it ended up also matching the zip zip.


I agree, that teal tote is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi.  I got my pearl /gray ostrich drawstring from the outlet for 178.and change . It was the last one so I guess they are selling quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174371


She is beautiful!!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !


Your elephant flo is gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...
> 
> I was going to be good and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.
> 
> 
> Also, got this pretty at Coach
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...dooney-favorites-795651-560.html#post29385946


MB, great choices --I love my saff zip zip, the cranberry is so pretty.


----------



## momjules

All of your dooney bags are awesome


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...
> 
> I was going to be good and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.
> 
> 
> Also, got this pretty at Coach
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...dooney-favorites-795651-560.html#post29385946


Love that bag, great color and the saffiano is great for our weather up here.  The wallet is beautiful too!

I missed out on the free gift, I guess you have to show the VIP coupon, is that correct?  Well maybe next time!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3174898
> 
> 
> Hi girls ! This isn't the best picture , but it's the best I could do in my front yard with my neighbor watering his lawn wondering wth I'm doing lol . I bought this baby from eBay and it came in great condition ! I've always wanted a florentine that I didn't have to be super careful about .. And I think this one fits the bill ! I love this bag already ! Florentine Chelsea in elephant !


 
Gorgeous color glad you got a good one!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> I did a quick trip to the outlet Friday evening (needed to do a return) but as always, something came home with me...
> 
> I was going to be good and just got a Santorini phone wallet but while I was about to pay I thought I should get the bag that it's been on my wish list since last year, and good thing, because when I asked, they checked and it was the last one. So saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux came home with me too...and the little makeup case was the free gift with purchase.
> 
> 
> Also, got this pretty at Coach
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...favorites-795651-560.html#post29385946[/QUOTE]
> 
> Gorgeous color on the Zip Zip and the Santorini appears just a little darker, just a gorgeous compliment!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love that color Saffiano zip zip.   I have the same or very similar color.  It's my favorite Saffiano.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love them both! Those Dillard's exclusives are so gorgeous! I'm glad you're feeling better. I've been wondering where you've been. Glad you're back [emoji4]


Aww, thank you! I'm glad to be back. I've missed seeing all the beautiful bags everyone has. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Love love both of these NAC. Glad to hear you are feeling better and happy to see you posting again. We missed ya!


Thank you so much!  I'm very glad to be back. 




MaryBel said:


> Awesome goodies GF! Congrats!
> I have the croco satchel but in the bone color.
> Nice to see you and to hear you are feeling better!




Thanks GF!  Somehow I knew we'd be twins, or close to it, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Love these two beauties that you scored big on! Love hat bronze! Congrats.


Thanks!  I went in to look at a Brahmin bag, but when I saw the clearance counter and saw these two, it a done deal. I've been wanting the spearmint zip since it came out.



MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!!  Nice "treats" for you, NAC!!   Congrats.


 Thanks!  I can't wait to use the ostrich ds - not my usual style, but I think I will like it.




Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags.


Thanks!  I'm thrilled I found them on clearance.  



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> I love your new beauties!  The zip zip satchel is my favorite style!
> 
> Congrats on your first ostrich bag!


Thanks!  I'm so happy about the spearmint zip zip and the ostrich was a nice bonus.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Yeah baby, NAC is back! Yes please. Beautiful...great finds yet again.


 
LOL, thanks!  I'm always excited when I find a good deal.  I can't seem to help myself, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, great choices --I love my saff zip zip, the cranberry is so pretty.




Thanks KC!
Is yours cranberry?


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> All of your dooney bags are awesome




Thanks MJ!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Thanks KC!
> Is yours cranberry?




No, I have the light grey.


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Love that bag, great color and the saffiano is great for our weather up here.  The wallet is beautiful too!
> 
> I missed out on the free gift, I guess you have to show the VIP coupon, is that correct?  Well maybe next time!


 
Thanks GF!
That's why I love the Saffiano! It's perfect for all the coming rainy months!
The wallet is really cute and I love it has the little wrist strap so it can be used that way too!


Yes, you have to show them the VIP coupon. I always get my book but the previous time I went, I forgot too!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks GF!  Somehow I knew we'd be twins, or close to it, lol.



I know, especially with that yummy spearmint! We had to be twins!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> No, I have the light grey.




Ah, I got confused because you mentioned the cranberry. Mine is Bordeaux, although you could switch the tags and I wouldn't know  
I never knew which one was which, I think is because they never had both colors at the same time, and they look so similar, so I didn't care which one I got, I just wanted one in this color family


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ah, I got confused because you mentioned the cranberry. Mine is Bordeaux, although you could switch the tags and I wouldn't know
> I never knew which one was which, I think is because they never had both colors at the same time, and they look so similar, so I didn't care which one I got, I just wanted one in this color family


Hey GF, I just came back from the outlet. Nothing for me, but I did see the Bordeaux and Wine Saffiano Zip Zips. When next to each other the Bordeaux is slightly darker than the Wine. It is just a shade darker. If you put a bag in between the two, it is very difficult to discern the color difference. Just thought this might help anyone looking for one or the other.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey GF, I just came back from the outlet. Nothing for me, but I did see the Bordeaux and Wine Saffiano Zip Zips. When next to each other the Bordeaux is slightly darker than the Wine. It is just a shade darker. If you put a bag in between the two, it is very difficult to discern the color difference. Just thought this might help anyone looking for one or the other.


 
They had the wine? WOW, one more to add to the mix, so now we have 3 colors that are almost the same, Cranberry, Bordeaux and Wine. Crazy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Cranberry saffiano is a very dark color with purple undertones.  I can see the difference next to a wine T shirt.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:

Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  I think you have a good plan.   Wait until the other 2 handbags arrive and then decide which one or ones you love.  Don't keep a handbag you will second guess every time you look at it.   I like the color and style of your new grey handbag and the leather on the front doesn't bother me... leather has unique characteristics.   But,  if the size isn't right or the leather variations on the front catch your eye,  then don't keep the handbag.  You have a beautiful handbag collection and there will be a lot more bags and sales in the future.


----------



## ahirau

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...


Hi HG, that is a beautiful bag, the leather looks scrumptious!  The imperfections you note seem just part of the natural look of the leather.  But the size shown in your comparison photo, that also would be a deal breaker for me especially as a shoulder bag.  But she is lovely!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks ladies for your  thoughts and opinions, _always _ appreciated.  Here are two more comparison photos, as the first might not have been fair because I didn't have her pouched down like the Smith Bag. And to think at one time I thought my small Florentine satchels were too large!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...



   OMG, she's beautiful.   I just love the leather.   Sorry she isn't working for you, HG.   Like the others said, if you aren't wowed, send her back.  There are too many others you will love more for your money.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...



Hi HG!

She's beautiful!  And I love the red zipper on the back!  I agree with you and LJ, wait until your other two items arrive before you make a decision.  Whichever you decide to keep you're going to have a beautiful bag(s)!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## swags

Hydrangeagirl - so pretty in the grey! You know I'm biased, this is my favorite bag. It does get slouchier but never collapses like some of the softer leathers do on a big hobo. Whatever you decide, you have a beautiful collection to choose from.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you ladies, I've got her sitting backwards and I like her better that way!  I think she needs a charm in the front if I do keep her.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...


Wow, gorgeous leather !


----------



## swags

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thank you ladies, I've got her sitting backwards and I like her better that way!  I think she needs a charm in the front if I do keep her.



I was looking for a tassel in the tmoro trim shade. I kind of wish it had the double tassels that the sophie hobo in seville leather has.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...


It's a beautiful bag HG. I love how the color is flubbed into the leather giving some tonal variation. I think if you keep the tassel zip pull hanging toward the front side of the bag, it would be enough, of course as you mentioned, you could always add a purse charm.

Btw, still nothing new at the outlet since you were there. Geesh!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Wow, gorgeous leather !


 
Thanks!!  In evening light the color is amazing.  Sue Clifton mentioned it looked like mink brown, well, I don't know what that is exactly but, she is a warm rich mushroom brown at night, no grey at all.   If I don't keep this bag which I most likely won't because hubby thinks it is way too large for me and I do value his opinion, I wouldn't hesitate to order this color in this leather in some other style bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> I was looking for a tassel in the tmoro trim shade. I kind of wish it had the double tassels that the sophie hobo in seville leather has.


 
I noticed when they first presented them that they only had the one tassel unlike the other Sophie.  I think this bag would benefit from the second tassel just richer looking.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> It's a beautiful bag HG. I love how the color is flubbed into the leather giving some tonal variation. I think if you keep the tassel zip pull hanging toward the front side of the bag, it would be enough, of course as you mentioned, you could always add a purse charm.
> 
> Btw, still nothing new at the outlet since you were there. Geesh!


 
 You're right, this afternoon I took off the tassel plastic (actually, it fell off) and draping it down the front helped but I do think it needed the two.

I had been saving the celadon Lexi that I bought at your outlet just incase I couldn't find a perfect bag to send to someone for a thank you but I finally did get a perfect Zip Zip so I will be taking out the celadon very soon!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> You're right, this afternoon I took off the tassel plastic (actually, it fell off) and draping it down the front helped but I do think it needed the two.
> 
> I had been saving the celadon Lexi that I bought at your outlet just incase I couldn't find a perfect bag to send to someone for a thank you but I finally did get a perfect Zip Zip so I will be taking out the celadon very soon!!


Celadon is so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> ... I will be taking out the celadon very soon!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> It's a beautiful bag HG. I love how the color is flubbed into the leather giving some tonal variation. I think if you keep the tassel zip pull hanging toward the front side of the bag, it would be enough, of course as you mentioned, you could always add a purse charm.
> 
> Btw, still nothing new at the outlet since you were there. Geesh!


Man I need to get a keyboard for my iPad. "Flubbed"?......hysterical. I meant "rubbed".


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...




She's gorgeous!
Sorry she didn't wow you, but as the others said, if it doesn't work for you, send her back! Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> HERE IS TOLEDO SOPHIE IN GREY:
> 
> Well, here she is and I'm not sure yet what I think of her.  First, she is quite large, she would be the largest bag I own but of course she would slouch more with time as she softens.  Second, I'm not sure that I am comfortable with the pointy corners which aren't flexible, I may be a rounded or soft corner bag  girl.  Third, the leather on the front of the bag has two long  texture variations that catch the light and look like creases, which they aren't,  only in certain light though.  I have some soul searching to do and if I do send her back the main reason would be the size I think...  The color is what I expected, but maybe I should have tried the olive or the blue.  I'm not disappointed, I'm just not sure that this style and size bag is for me. The back of the bag has perfect leather as you might know, and I love the red zipper.  I'll probably keep her at least until my two Stanwich satchels, natural and tmoro,  arrive to make my choice.  I think they will be  arriving on a donkey trailing across the country...




Wow, she is big! I felt that way about the Sophie and that's why I ultimately sent her back. Well, that and the lining. Also this hobo seems too north south which makes it look even bigger. I think if she's not love than you might be disappointed later in if you keep her. Especially at this price. You might like the older version of the Toledo hobo. It's much smaller and more the size of your other bags. I don't think the corners are pointy either. You might find one at an outlet or eBay.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Man I need to get a keyboard for my iPad. "Flubbed"?......hysterical. I meant "rubbed".



:lolots::lolots:I did wonder what you meant!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she is big! I felt that way about the Sophie and that's why I ultimately sent her back. Well, that and the lining. Also this hobo seems too north south which makes it look even bigger. I think if she's not love than you might be disappointed later in if you keep her. Especially at this price. You might like the older version of the Toledo hobo. It's much smaller and more the size of your other bags. I don't think the corners are pointy either. You might find one at an outlet or eBay.




You know, you're right!  From time to time I do see the Toledo hobos on EBay and I thought that they were too large but I am rethinking my opinion of large as I mentioned earlier, there was a time when I actually thought the small Florentine satchel was large!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> Sorry she didn't wow you, but as the others said, if it doesn't work for you, send her back! Good luck on your decision!



She is  growing on me but I have plenty of time to make my decision.  I'm leaving her out in different positions, hoping to shrink her visually I guess;  hoping that Hubby will say "that's not so bad after all!!"


----------



## Kylacove

I thought the Sophie was too large at first, but taking out the stuffing and putting your own items in helps greatly. She softens up into a nice slouch too, but doesn't puddle. Love the color and feel of the leather.


----------



## momjules

Hi! I have the first Sophie from qvc in the all black color. I must say that it is a comfortable bag and sits nicely. The leather I have is soft and squishy. Her size isn't too big for me and she sits nicely on my shoulder. Your Toledo leather is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.


That desert color is beautiful KC. That will look lovely when you break it in. Looks pretty now too.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> That desert color is beautiful KC. That will look lovely when you break it in. Looks pretty now too.


Thanks YD, I have her loaded up so the breaking in has officially begun .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.



Gorgeous color, KC!   I had that one in my cart for a couple of weeks but ultimately decided the three I have are enough!      Now looking at your pics makes me wish I had pushed the submit button!   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous color, KC!   I had that one in my cart for a couple of weeks but ultimately decided the three I have are enough!      Now looking at your pics makes me wish I had pushed the submit button!   Enjoy your new bag.



Thanks girl! It was your olive and elephant that did me in!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.



Congrats KC!  She's a beauty!  I've always loved the strap on this style, and desert looks so good with the color of the strap!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats KC!  She's a beauty!  I've always loved the strap on this style, and desert looks so good with the color of the strap!



Thank you RN, she is nice and subdued . I have a coat I like to wear in the winter that I think she will look nice with.


----------



## RuedeNesle

She's here and I  her!

I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.

It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.

This was a great ebay purchase! 

Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


Great looking bag RN! Where's the kitchen sink?


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



That is great! I love how your laptop fits and the center zip helps you be organized.  I am all for light weight as well!!!!
Well, dang it about Haley B, but I know your mod shot would be fabulous .


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Thank you RN, she is nice and subdued . I have a coat I like to wear in the winter that I think she will look nice with.



Here is the coat I thought this would work with.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.




Oh gosh I love that color more and more every time I see it. It's like a delicious coffee with lots of cream and sugar. Great choice. Enjoy! Dooneys customer service or systems....


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Great looking bag RN! *Where's the kitchen sink?*



 I hope they never debut a "kitchen sink" nylon bag.  I'd be in big trouble! 

Thanks YD!



MrsKC said:


> That is great! I love how your laptop fits and the center zip helps you be organized.  I am all for light weight as well!!!!
> Well, dang it about Haley B, but I know your mod shot would be fabulous .



Thanks KC! It's so much lighter than the bags I've been carrying!  

And thanks for the confidence that I can take a good mod shot without Halle!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh I love that color more and more every time I see it. It's like a delicious coffee with lots of cream and sugar. Great choice. Enjoy! Dooneys customer service or systems....


Thanks TB, you are right about delicious coffee with lots of cream and sugar. 
No joke about customer service. If it was not for brand loyalty I don't think they would survive.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Here is the coat I thought this would work with.


Love it KC! You done good.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh I love that color more and more every time I see it. It's like a delicious coffee with lots of cream and sugar. Great choice. Enjoy! Dooneys customer service or systems....



Oops! Wrong quote! That's what happens when I'm trying to get my youngest granddaughter dressed and get on the Forum!  I'm sorry!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!




Haha...girl you are going to have to fire Halle Berry and stand in for her! 
I love it! It looks like it's the perfect bag for you and everything you carry. Now you have to wait to carry it? [emoji20]. I'm glad you love it and can't wait to see more pictures of it and you touring around SF! Congrats and enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here is the coat I thought this would work with.



She's perfect with your coat!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is the coat I thought this would work with.




Definitely a perfect match. Looks great!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it KC! You done good.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's perfect with your coat!





Twoboyz said:


> Definitely a perfect match. Looks great!



Thank you Dooney GFs .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thanks TB, you are right about delicious coffee with lots of cream and sugar.
> No joke about customer service. If it was not for brand loyalty I don't think they would survive.




I agree on that one. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Oops! Wrong quote! That's what happens when I'm trying to get my youngest granddaughter dressed and get on the Forum!  I'm sorry!




Me too! Yum! [emoji477]&#65039; (pretend that's not black coffee)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha...girl you are going to have to fire Halle Berry and stand in for her!
> I love it! It looks like it's the perfect bag for you and everything you carry. Now you have to wait to carry it? [emoji20]. I'm glad you love it and can't wait to see more pictures of it and you touring around SF! Congrats and enjoy. [emoji4]



Hi TB! 
  I'm going to replace Halle with someone younger! 

Thanks!  It is perfect for me.  I was thinking of carrying it before then but the zip zip croco works better in the car with the grandkids and when I'm driving around running errands.  I do plan to purse pose with her a lot before the 20th!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> Hi! I have the first Sophie from qvc in the all black color. I must say that it is a comfortable bag and sits nicely. The leather I have is soft and squishy. Her size isn't too big for me and she sits nicely on my shoulder. Your Toledo leather is beautiful!


 

I haven't sent her back yet, she's growing on me and  I do love the color too.  I guess I'm waiting to see the domed satchel in the Toledo leather to see if I might like that style better....I keep squishing her when I walk past, I'm giving Ashley a run for her job as bag squisher.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.


 
That's a nice neutral color and I do love those straps, enjoy her and hope your hubby doesn't notice her.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


 
Wow!  Can't believe you fit all that stuff  in there so comfortably , it's a good thing she's light weight, I know you'll love her!!


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> Here is the coat I thought this would work with.



Great combo! I like those colors.


----------



## swags

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



Great bag, that really holds a lot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!  Can't believe you fit all that stuff  in there so comfortably , it's a good thing she's light weight, I know you'll love her!!



Hi HG!

Thanks, I do love her!  The side zipper pocket is deep enough to hold a lot of the loose stuff. 

Yeah, this is exactly why I've been on the search for a lightweight bag, because I'm bringing the weight to the party!   That's why I didn't think the upcoming TSV was going to work for me unfortunately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Great bag, that really holds a lot!



Hi Swags!

Thanks! It really does!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



   She's gorgeous, girl!!   Congrats on your find!   I love the look of that bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, girl!!   Congrats on your find!   I love the look of that bag.



Hi Sarah! :kiss:

Thanks!  I'm so happy I found her again! I can't wait to show her SF!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Here is the coat I thought this would work with.


So pretty! I think it will look great with that coat! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!


Nice!! That tote carries ALOT!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice!! That tote carries ALOT!



Thanks TMP!

I was worried if I did manage to get everything to fit, the bag would bulge and look stuffed, especially when I snapped it (If I could!)  But you can't tell from the way the bag carries that all that stuff is in it, and it snaps easily!  I'm very happy!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I made it to my son's yesterday and got my bag. Pebbled Hobo in Desert.  She should soften up and slouch nicely.  I actually think this is the same bag as my snake Erica and my croco hobo,  just different leathers. For  $156 total, I am happy.
> So, the bag was delivered 9 days ago....and I just got the shipping notice today from Dooney.  . Oh well.




She's gorgeous! Congrats KC!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here and I  her!
> 
> I'm not carrying her until the weekend of November 20th, which is the next time I'll be in SF, but I loaded her the same way I would if I were taking her around the city for the day.  My laptop fits perfectly on one side, with my sunglasses, notebook and my RM case that holds my phone charger.  My pink MK wallet and 2016 calendar. (Starts December 1st.  My sister bought it in Paris.  It's in French but I think I can figure out the days of the week! )  My sister's apartment keys and my Venus coin purse are hooked to the key leash in the front compartment, along with my red RM cosmetic case and water bottle.  The other stuff is in one of the pockets.
> 
> It's so light to carry!  And it fits nicely under my arm.  I wish I could do a mod shot but my body double, Halle Berry, is not returning my phone calls.   Maybe by the time I'm in the city again I'll be brave enough to take a mod shot.
> 
> This was a great ebay purchase!
> 
> Now to switch to my "bus bag" so I can pick up the grandkids from school.
> 
> Have a great afternoon!




Hey GF 
Love your bag! Didn't you have this one before? Was yours a casualty of the move?


And wow, you carry a lot of stuff! And I was thinking I was carrying too much, girl, you win the contest!


And I agree with the girls, you don't need Halle! Give her the boot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF
> Love your bag! Didn't you have this one before? Was yours a casualty of the move?
> 
> 
> And wow, you carry a lot of stuff! And I was thinking I was carrying too much, girl, you win the contest!
> 
> 
> And I agree with the girls, you don't need Halle! Give her the boot!



Hey MB! 

Thanks!  Yes, I had this one before.  She wasn't a casualty of the move.  I bought her from QVC for a work tote in 2013 and realized I needed something bigger and more N/S for all my work stuff.  I returned her without regrets.  Remember when you suggested in a PM that I try carrying a nylon bag for my weekends in SF and I said I really wanted a leather bag?  After carrying heavy leather bags (and I know all the stuff I carry makes it heavier.), I started thinking about what kind of nylon bag I would enjoy carrying and it lead me back to this one.  I'd check ebay ever now and then but I'd never see one.  Then Sarah suggested a nylon bag last week in the November TSV thread and that reminded me to check ebay again, and I found one! 

 When I'm in the city I sometimes leave my sister's apartment early in the morning for a cappuccino, and I'll walk or ride buses until late in the afternoon, stopping for lunch or going to another cafe.  I never know how long I'll be out or where I'm going to end up so I carry what I think I'm going to need or want when I'm out.

 I fired Halle! Now I'm not returning her calls!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> Thanks!  Yes, I had this one before.  She wasn't a casualty of the move.  I bought her from QVC for a work tote in 2013 and realized I needed something bigger and more N/S for all my work stuff.  I returned her without regrets.  Remember when you suggested in a PM that I try carrying a nylon bag for my weekends in SF and I said I really wanted a leather bag?  After carrying heavy leather bags (and I know all the stuff I carry makes it heavier.), I started thinking about what kind of nylon bag I would enjoy carrying and it lead me back to this one.  I'd check ebay ever now and then but I'd never see one.  Then Sarah suggested a nylon bag last week in the November TSV thread and that reminded me to check ebay again, and I found one!
> 
> When I'm in the city I sometimes leave my sister's apartment early in the morning for a cappuccino, and I'll walk or ride buses until late in the afternoon, stopping for lunch or going to another cafe.  I never know how long I'll be out or where I'm going to end up so I carry what I think I'm going to need or want when I'm out.
> 
> I fired Halle! Now I'm not returning her calls!




Hey GF,
I had the idea you had this one for longer than that. Did you have the leather version maybe?


Oh yes, I remember when I suggested that, there was a reddish nylon bag at ILD at the time. Well, I'm glad you found the perfect bag, and I think you made a wise decision going with nylon! Leather bags are awesome but for when you need to carry a lot of stuff, they get too heavy! I think nylon or coated cotton are the best choices!


Good thing you fired her, you don't need her


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF,
> I had the idea you had this one for longer than that. Did you have the leather version maybe?
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I remember when I suggested that, there was a reddish nylon bag at ILD at the time. Well, I'm glad you found the perfect bag, and I think you made a wise decision going with nylon! Leather bags are awesome but for when you need to carry a lot of stuff, they get too heavy! I think nylon or coated cotton are the best choices!
> 
> 
> Good thing you fired her, you don't need her



You're right! I did have a zebra tote longer than 2013.  It was the canvas N/S tote. I bought the nylon zebra tote to replace it.  I bought the canvas zebra tote in September, 2011 when Momtotwinboyz (from the QVC forum) and I went to the outlet in Aurora.  After I bought the bag she gave me her leather zebra wristlet to match. (Which I still have!)  The canvas zebra tote was perfect for work and I was wrong to even try to replace it. It was also my carry-on bag when I traveled.  But after almost 4 years of dedicated service, carrying it 5 days a week to work, in rain, and snow, it was finally beginning to show the dirt and I didn't know how to clean it, so it was a casualty of the move.  Below is the only picture I have of her.  She's with Colette and the leather wristlet MTTB gave me.

Yes, leather bags do get heavy!  I'll save carrying them when I'm driving. Still carrying my marine croco zip zip, btw!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You're right! I did have a zebra tote longer than 2013.  It was the canvas N/S tote. I bought the nylon zebra tote to replace it.  I bought the canvas zebra tote in September, 2011 when Momtotwinboyz (from the QVC forum) and I went to the outlet in Aurora.  After I bought the bag she gave me her leather zebra wristlet to match. (Which I still have!)  The canvas zebra tote was perfect for work and I was wrong to even try to replace it. It was also my carry-on bag when I traveled.  But after almost 4 years of dedicated service, carrying it 5 days a week to work, in rain, and snow, it was finally beginning to show the dirt and I didn't know how to clean it, so it was a casualty of the move.  Below is the only picture I have of her.  She's with Colette and the leather wristlet MTTB gave me.
> 
> Yes, leather bags do get heavy!  I'll save carrying them when I'm driving. Still carrying my marine croco zip zip, btw!




That's the one I remembered! So it was canvas, not leather! I remember when you got her because I think it was around the same time I got my giraffe safari bag (the one DH got me at the Aurora outlet when he was in Chicago for some training) and I remember DH told me he liked the style of your tote better than the one I told him to get. And of course I remember MTTB, she was your shopping buddy! 


Regarding the heavy bags, I do the same, I leave the bags that are not nice for long trips for car outings or for short trips! Long (all day) trips require an easy and light weight bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Brenna in Smoke...


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's the one I remembered! So it was canvas, not leather! I remember when you got her because I think it was around the same time I got my giraffe safari bag (the one DH got me at the Aurora outlet when he was in Chicago for some training) and I remember DH told me he liked the style of your tote better than the one I told him to get. And of course I remember MTTB, she was your shopping buddy!
> 
> 
> Regarding the heavy bags, I do the same, I leave the bags that are not nice for long trips for car outings or for short trips! Long (all day) trips require an easy and light weight bag!



It was also around the time you bought your black MK Joan satchel at a great sale price and I loved it so much I bought Joan in red at a not as great sale price. 

I really miss my occasional Saturdays with MTTB!  Sometimes we'd meet in Aurora and shop, and other times we'd meet in Woodfield Mall at the Starbucks in Macy's and just have coffee and chat.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> View attachment 3185833



She's beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*   is the smoke a keeper?   I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*   is the smoke a keeper?   I think it looks beautiful.




Yes!!! She's a keeper...


----------



## ahirau

Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> View attachment 3185833


That is a very pretty bag, I love that combo.  I'll watch the presentation, but I do believe my handbag budget is shot!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!


Beautiful color combo and bag A!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!




Love the Olive color in this bag with that Mustard trim... Such a nice combo. I'd be interested in knowing what you think about the straps. I steered away because the doubled up straps on both sides seemed bulky when I tried her on and always fell off. Once you carry her, can you check back in?


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the Olive color in this bag with that Mustard trim... Such a nice combo. I'd be interested in knowing what you think about the straps. I steered away because the doubled up straps on both sides seemed bulky when I tried her on and always fell off. Once you carry her, can you check back in?


I sure will PTB!  I'm optimistic especially when the soften up.


----------



## swags

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!



Pretty bag! I love the color too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> View attachment 3185833




Ohhh pretty!  What do you think of her? Is she a keeper?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!




Pretty! I like that color combo. Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ahirau:*  lovely bag.  Enjoy wearing it.   Just be careful of the straps in wet weather.  The straps look like natural vachetta leather and that can show water stains.


----------



## ahirau

swags said:


> Pretty bag! I love the color too.


Thank you Swags!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! I like that color combo. Congrats!


Thank you NAC!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!



Mornin' A!

Briana is a beauty!  This bag grabs my attention every time I see it.  And I love a tote that works for both work and weekends, especially when it's raining!

Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

lavenderjunkie said:


> *ahirau:*  lovely bag.  Enjoy wearing it.   Just be careful of the straps in wet weather.  The straps look like natural vachetta leather and that can show water stains.


Thank you LJ!  I'll try to be careful with her!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' A!
> 
> Briana is a beauty!  This bag grabs my attention every time I see it.  And I love a tote that works for both work and weekends, especially when it's raining!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you RdN, I'm looking forward to carrying her today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her. 

Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley. 
View attachment 3186845

View attachment 3186848


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848


OMG, This is SO beautiful!! Definitely on my wish list. ENJOY your new bag!


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848



Love it! Great looking bag!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848


Oh so so so gorgeous!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848



It really is a HAPPY Friday for you NAC!  Ms Buckley is stunningly beautiful!  

Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848


 
Gorgeous color, gorgeous bag!  I'm sure you'll enjoy her!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848


I love my florentine Buckleys. It is such a beautiful bag.

Your Chestnut is beautiful. Great photos.


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848


Gorgeous!! She looks so soft and smooshy!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You're right! I did have a zebra tote longer than 2013.  It was the canvas N/S tote. I bought the nylon zebra tote to replace it.  I bought the canvas zebra tote in September, 2011 when Momtotwinboyz (from the QVC forum) and I went to the outlet in Aurora.  After I bought the bag she gave me her leather zebra wristlet to match. (Which I still have!)  The canvas zebra tote was perfect for work and I was wrong to even try to replace it. It was also my carry-on bag when I traveled.  But after almost 4 years of dedicated service, carrying it 5 days a week to work, in rain, and snow, it was finally beginning to show the dirt and I didn't know how to clean it, so it was a casualty of the move.  Below is the only picture I have of her.  She's with Colette and the leather wristlet MTTB gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, leather bags do get heavy!  I'll save carrying them when I'm driving. Still carrying my marine croco zip zip, btw!




They look so nice together. Miss red Collette continues to be a stunner. Look at that color! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> View attachment 3185833




She's so pretty Pcan! I'm glad she's a keeper. It's TSV night. I can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!




Really beautiful color combination A! I love the olive with the mustard. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> They look so nice together. Miss red Collette continues to be a stunner. Look at that color!



Thanks TB!


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> Brenna in Smoke...
> 
> View attachment 3185833



Oooo - I'm dying to see this IRL.  Is it very big or more medium size??  It's beautiful!



ahirau said:


> Hi ladies, I go in waves with new bags, can go months without buying one, then a bunch in a short period of time, crazy I know.  Here is the bag I originally went to the outlet looking for, but they didn't have.  I ordered her this past weekend at the Macy's sale.  The Siena Briana, in Olive with Mustard interior.  I really like it and will load her up tomorrow.  We are still raining cats and dogs here, so it will be perfect. This will be a great tote/carryall for work and weekends!  I love the texture on the outside and I don't feel it's too shiny - you can tell it's coated but it's not like a patent look. I am very happy with this bag!



Love the set!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848



Such a great, rich color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

klynneann said:


> Oooo - I'm dying to see this IRL.  Is it very big or more medium size??  It's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the set!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great, rich color!




No, it's on the medium side of medium but holds a lot. I'm a big bag girl, so it's a but small to me but I love the shape. She works when I don't want to carry a larger bag.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848



Oh wow! I have the same bag in the same color on the way. I hope mine looks as good as yours. She is beautiful!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Really beautiful color combination A! I love the olive with the mustard. Congrats!


Thank you TB!


----------



## ahirau

klynneann said:


> Oooo - I'm dying to see this IRL.  Is it very big or more medium size??  It's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the set!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great, rich color!


Thank you klynneann!http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=358159


----------



## klynneann

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, it's on the medium side of medium but holds a lot. I'm a big bag girl, so it's a but small to me but I love the shape. She works when I don't want to carry a larger bag.



Thank you - sounds like it might really work for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thank you everyone for all the nice comments on Chestnut Buckley. I cannot wait to load her up and carry her Christmas. I am in love with how deep and rich the color of the chest not be is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you everyone for all the nice comments on Chestnut Buckley. I cannot wait to load her up and carry her Christmas. I am in love with how deep and rich the color of the chest not be is.




LOL! My goofy autocorrect changed my word to Christmas! Too funny.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Reveal time!  I'm so glad I ordered this color. It is so deep and rich and I love the texture of the leather. I can wait to carry her.
> 
> Here she is: Chestnut Florentine Buckley.
> View attachment 3186845
> 
> View attachment 3186848




Gorgeous NAC! I was obsessing over this one this morning. [emoji4]


----------



## aprimo

Here is my new City Woven Large Barlow satchel. I ordered it during the last Dooney VIP sale and it took forever to come in. It's SO beautiful! It doesn't seem all that much larger than the Brenna, but I can tell it really is larger by the way my things fit inside. The large Barlow is a big bag by capacity. I don't know if they have a bag in the City woven or croco collections that is the same size as the Brenna. The measurements on the Dooney site seemed a little off to me, so I don't know reliable they are. I took pics of the large Barlow and the Brenna next to each other for comparison.

https://flic.kr/p/Babk7Z

https://flic.kr/p/Awd3kH

OK, this site is acting strangely. It keeps cutting off my last link.


----------



## aprimo

Here is the last pic that wouldn't show up.

https://flic.kr/p/Babk1X


----------



## aprimo

One more pic. This site is really acting weird.

[URL="https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo]https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo[/URL]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aprimo said:


> Here is my new City Woven Large Barlow satchel. I ordered it during the last Dooney VIP sale and it took forever to come in. It's SO beautiful! It doesn't seem all that much larger than the Brenna, but I can tell it really is larger by the way my things fit inside. The large Barlow is a big bag by capacity. I don't know if they have a bag in the City woven or croco collections that is the same size as the Brenna. The measurements on the Dooney site seemed a little off to me, so I don't know reliable they are. I took pics of the large Barlow and the Brenna next to each other for comparison.
> 
> [URL="https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo]https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo[/URL]
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Babk7Z
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Awd3kH
> 
> OK, this site is acting strangely. It keeps cutting off my last link.




Beautiful bag!!! Love love love the color. The Brenna would be perfect if it were that size. The comparison really helped.


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Love love love the color. The Brenna would be perfect if it were that size. The comparison really helped.


Gorgeous Barlow!  Love that emerald green, very striking! Congrats on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## aprimo

Thanks ladies! I'm so glad I saw this one before the Brenna came out, because I would've bought the hunter green and then been sad when I saw the woven emerald bag later.


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Here is my new City Woven Large Barlow satchel. I ordered it during the last Dooney VIP sale and it took forever to come in. It's SO beautiful! It doesn't seem all that much larger than the Brenna, but I can tell it really is larger by the way my things fit inside. The large Barlow is a big bag by capacity. I don't know if they have a bag in the City woven or croco collections that is the same size as the Brenna. The measurements on the Dooney site seemed a little off to me, so I don't know reliable they are. I took pics of the large Barlow and the Brenna next to each other for comparison.
> 
> [URL="https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo]https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo[/URL]
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Babk7Z
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Awd3kH
> 
> OK, this site is acting strangely. It keeps cutting off my last link.




Oh my, look at that green! It's so gorgeous with the brown trim. Thanks for the comparison pictures. That's really helpful. Congrats and so happy you finally got her! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## swags

aprimo said:


> Here is my new City Woven Large Barlow satchel. I ordered it during the last Dooney VIP sale and it took forever to come in. It's SO beautiful! It doesn't seem all that much larger than the Brenna, but I can tell it really is larger by the way my things fit inside. The large Barlow is a big bag by capacity. I don't know if they have a bag in the City woven or croco collections that is the same size as the Brenna. The measurements on the Dooney site seemed a little off to me, so I don't know reliable they are. I took pics of the large Barlow and the Brenna next to each other for comparison.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Babk7Z
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Awd3kH
> 
> OK, this site is acting strangely. It keeps cutting off my last link.



Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aprimo said:


> Here is my new City Woven Large Barlow satchel. I ordered it during the last Dooney VIP sale and it took forever to come in. It's SO beautiful! It doesn't seem all that much larger than the Brenna, but I can tell it really is larger by the way my things fit inside. The large Barlow is a big bag by capacity. I don't know if they have a bag in the City woven or croco collections that is the same size as the Brenna. The measurements on the Dooney site seemed a little off to me, so I don't know reliable they are. I took pics of the large Barlow and the Brenna next to each other for comparison.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Babk7Z
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Awd3kH
> 
> OK, this site is acting strangely. It keeps cutting off my last link.


Amy, the green is stunning. I love it. Awesome choice!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Both bags are gorgeous, but that green!!!!  I'd like to give Monte a squeeze!!


----------



## Live It Up

My new suede drawstring arrived today. The color is brick. It doesn't look quite so orange in person...maybe a little redder. Still, I LOVE the color. She is all loaded up and ready for her maiden voyage.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My new suede drawstring arrived today. The color is brick. It doesn't look quite so orange in person...maybe a little redder. Still, I LOVE the color. She is all loaded up and ready for her maiden voyage.




Beautiful! I love the color. It's so perfect for fall. Enjoy!


----------



## elbgrl

aprimo said:


> One more pic. This site is really acting weird.
> 
> [URL="https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo]https://flic.kr/p/B7SMTo[/URL]



That is really a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My new suede drawstring arrived today. The color is brick. It doesn't look quite so orange in person...maybe a little redder. Still, I LOVE the color. She is all loaded up and ready for her maiden voyage.


Your new bag is so pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love the color. It's so perfect for fall. Enjoy!





Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is so pretty!



Thanks! I'm really loving this bag!


----------



## reginatina

Just received an Alto Roma in black and a Sawyer Saffiano in Red. Unfortunately, the Roma is going back. The front was horribly bent. I am quite pleased with the Sawyer.


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Just received an Alto Roma in black and a Sawyer Saffiano in Red. Unfortunately, the Roma is going back. The front was horribly bent. I am quite pleased with the Sawyer.




It's beautiful! I'm glad the red Sawyer worked out. I bet it's gorgeous too!


----------



## reginatina

Here's a picture of my Sawyer.


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful! I'm glad the red Sawyer worked out. I bet it's gorgeous too!



Thanks, Twoboyz!   They're both beautiful. I think the Alto was a return. There was no tag on it.  It's unfortunate that it was crushed at the bottom.  But on a positive note, I've fallen in love with Dooney all over again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> My new suede drawstring arrived today. The color is brick. It doesn't look quite so orange in person...maybe a little redder. Still, I LOVE the color. She is all loaded up and ready for her maiden voyage.


Looking good LIU! Pretty color.


----------



## ahirau

reginatina said:


> Here's a picture of my Sawyer.


The Sawyers are darling bags, I'm considering one myself.  That red really pops!


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> The Sawyers are darling bags, I'm considering one myself.  That red really pops!



I say go for it. The bag is so deceiving. It fits everything I normally carry.  If they go on sale, I may pick up the Forest.  I'm so happy with it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

reginatina said:


> Just received an Alto Roma in black and a Sawyer Saffiano in Red. Unfortunately, the Roma is going back. The front was horribly bent. I am quite pleased with the Sawyer.




Oh no, I'm sorry she didn't work out for you. It's such a beautiful black bag. Sawyer is so cute and I bet it holds a lot. Perfect crossbody.


----------



## YankeeDooney

reginatina said:


> Just received an Alto Roma in black and a Sawyer Saffiano in Red. Unfortunately, the Roma is going back. The front was horribly bent. I am quite pleased with the Sawyer.


Too bad RT. It is a beautifully designed bag. Hopefully you can find a replacement.


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Just received an Alto Roma in black and a Sawyer Saffiano in Red. Unfortunately, the Roma is going back. The front was horribly bent. I am quite pleased with the Sawyer.



Hi RT!

I'm sorry the Roma didn't work out. But I'm sure you'll get a lot of use from Sawyer! Shes a pretty color.  I love bright colors in the Fall/Winter.  I wish I could downsize my junk enough to carry her from time to time.  I've seen her IRL and she looks like she'd be fun to carry.  Enjoy!


----------



## darcy-0702

reginatina said:


> Here's a picture of my Sawyer.



Lovely! I want one too! &#128522;


----------



## reginatina

Thank you all for the lovely responses!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry she didn'twork out for you. It's such a beautiful black bag. Sawyer is so cute and I betit holds a lot. Perfect crossbody.


 
Thanks!  It is perfect.  I had wanted a Gucci Disco, and this is a perfect alternative.  Still a bit pricey for such a tiny  bag, but it's well made and durable and sooooo cute!




YankeeDooney said:


> Too bad RT. It is a beautifullydesigned bag. Hopefully you can find a replacement.


 
Me too.  I'm looking around.  I may just go into a store and try and find one.  You are absolutely correct about the design.  It's exactly what I wanted for the office and for travel.




RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RT!





RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry the Roma didn't work out. But I'm sure you'll geta lot of use from Sawyer! Shes a pretty color. I love bright colors in theFall/Winter. I wish I could downsize my junk enough to carry her from time totime. I've seen her IRL and she looks like she'd be fun to carry.Enjoy!


 
Already getting use out of my pretty Sawyer.  Loaded her up last night and carrying today.  I have a feeling I'll be using her often.  





darcy-0702 said:


> Lovely! I want one too!





darcy-0702 said:


> &#128522;


 
I definitely recommend it.  I've read complaints about the front strap flopping around, but there's a little band that holds it in place.  She carries everything I need.  Hope they go on sale, so I can pick up one more.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Looking good LIU! Pretty color.



Thanks. I had a similar bag long ago when I was in high school, but that one had long fringe hanging from the bottom. Oh, the suede takes me back!


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Here's a picture of my Sawyer.




It's gorgeous!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.


So pretty! I can't wait to see your Dawson! I really hope I get mine too!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.


----------



## ahirau

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.


Love the Lexington in sage - it's a great subtle green, one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Trudysmom

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.


Very pretty bag and color.

 I have a florentine in sage. It is SO nice.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and color.
> 
> I have a florentine in sage. It is SO nice.




That is stunning! I didn't realize florentine was offered in sage. I limit how closely I follow the collections to hopefully limit my purchases. Stunning florentine, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.







accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.




Very nice AG! That wallet will surely coordinate. I can't wait to see that Dawson bag. Love the sage too. It's a nice soft green.


----------



## swags

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.



Pretty wallet!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.



Love that color in the Lexington! So nice!

 I have a florentine in sage. It is SO nice. 





[/QUOTE]

So pretty! I didn't realize Florentine came in Sage either


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.




This is beautiful AG! Love the color and the different look with the text logo. I think it will go fine with your Bordeaux.


----------



## YankeeDooney

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and color.
> 
> I have a florentine in sage. It is SO nice.



Loving the sage bags ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.


Gorgeous is right AG. Good to hear about the 6S fitting....with case. Woohoo!


----------



## Live It Up

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.



Very nice!


----------



## Live It Up

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.



Such a great bag. I prefer the larger Lexington, too. I have it in hunter green. The sage is really a pretty color.


----------



## reginatina

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.


 
I really love the woven pattern on this and that color makes it look so rich!


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.



I WANT this wallet!!! 



accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.



I like the long straps and slim profile of Lexie!  She was on my short list until I decided I wanted a center compartment, but I still think about her.

Congrats on your new wallet and bag!


----------



## cutesheeps

Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.

This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.

Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty




Soooo pretty! I have this in TMoro Brown with green interior. This color is on my list too. What color interior did you get? This bag is soooo classy in the Natural. Love how you dressed her up. Yeah, I know what you mean about the stickers. I cut a square out of a sponge with the rough part on one side, hot water and gently rubbed mine. Yeah, crazy I know, but it worked with no damage.


----------



## klynneann

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty



Try using a clean white eraser.  I use it on everything and it works pretty well.


----------



## reginatina

So, I just revealed my new red Sawyer, and my only complaint is the key hook.  I'm thinking of cutting it off and burning the ends, but don't know if I want to ruin it.  Bag real estate is so valuable and it is such a nuisance.  What do you all think?  Do any of you use yours?


----------



## ahirau

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty


Love this bag - the Montecito collection - I am obsessed with them right now!  The butterscotch and blue is gorgeous!


----------



## cutesheeps

PcanTannedBty said:


> Soooo pretty! I have this in TMoro Brown with green interior. This color is on my list too. What color interior did you get? This bag is soooo classy in the Natural. Love how you dressed her up. Yeah, I know what you mean about the stickers. I cut a square out of a sponge with the rough part on one side, hot water and gently rubbed mine. Yeah, crazy I know, but it worked with no damage.



I saw your video! Actually I love your videos  You should get it! Inside it's the blue color. It was really hard to choose between that and green, though, haha.Thanks  I love poofs lol. That's good to hear! I did grab a sponge but I was so afraid of scratching it up that I don't think I scrubbed very well xD



klynneann said:


> Try using a clean white eraser.  I use it on everything and it works pretty well.



Oh! I'll try this too! I managed to get *most* of the sticky off, there's just the smallest film left so here's hoping.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Trudysmom

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty


Very pretty!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

reginatina said:


> Here's a picture of my Sawyer.




Very pretty!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3191985
> 
> Just received my iphone 6 wallet in woven t'moro from the Q.. She's gorgeous. I think I need a woven t'moro bag to match. [emoji3] Also, this wallet will coordinate but not exactly match my bordeaux croc dawson that is currently en route from the Q. FYI, this wallet has 4 card slots and a pocket that fits my iphone 6s with case.



I was looking at those and it's even prettier in person!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3192038
> 
> Catching up on my reveals...here is my regular size Lexington from ilovedooney in Sage pebbled leather. Super functional work bag for those days when you need to carry it all. Features I love: long shoulder strap drop, front and back exterior slip pockets, slim profile. Picture shows the sage color a bit darker than it looks in person. Beautiful green color; distinctive, not as dark as hunter or ivy.



I love the smaller size for me but these bags are so easy to live with!!  Love the sage color too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty



How lovely, the leather is sooo smooth!!


----------



## cutesheeps

ahirau said:


> Love this bag - the Montecito collection - I am obsessed with them right now!  The butterscotch and blue is gorgeous!



It's a very pretty collection! ^^



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!






hydrangeagirl said:


> How lovely, the leather is sooo smooth!!


----------



## MaryBel

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty


 


She's so pretty! Love the fob too! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> Hi  Um...so I went from lamenting about not being able to get anything I liked on Saturday (dat TSV tho!) to having bought three bags...oops.  I did order the TSV too but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Still waiting on it to come in.
> 
> This, however, was totally on a whim  It looked so sleek and "new" and I thought it'd be a nice reward for keeping on my diet...yadda yadda yadda. It's definitely stiff, which I don't mind too much. But I HATED the ******* stickers stuck on the inside of the bag...I still haven't gotten all the sticky residue off yet. :/ I've been trying to find tips but none other than "warm water and soap" yet.
> 
> Anyway, I'm test driving her! She's so pretty




I love these bags. This is beautiful and I love how cute the charms lol on her. Congrats!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I don't know how to post photos.  I just received the Toledo Leather Domed Satchel in Bordeaux from QVC.  I was very excited to receive this bag because I have a Toledo Leather Chelsea in Bodeaux and it is one of my favorites.  The leather on the Chelsea is a mottled brown and wine color with a lovely sheen that is not too shiny.  When I opened my domed satchel I would never have guessed it was Toledo Leather.  It was matte and foggy...like it was moldy or sprayed with a gray coating and the leather wasn't smooth but had a slight pebble to it sorta like a fine grit sandpaper.  Even the gold name plate was gritty.  It was very disappointing.  I tried to scratch the fog off in a non conspicuous area but it did not work.  I jumped on QVC and saw that another person who ordered the Bordeaux and wrote a review said the EXACTSame thing.  She is returning hers for exchange in hopes of receiving a better bag.  I don't know what to do.  I don't think another Bordeaux is going to fix the problem.  

Did anyone order this bag in a different color and get a perfect one?


----------



## swags

LifeIsDucky said:


> I don't know how to post photos.  I just received the Toledo Leather Domed Satchel in Bordeaux from QVC.  I was very excited to receive this bag because I have a Toledo Leather Chelsea in Bodeaux and it is one of my favorites.  The leather on the Chelsea is a mottled brown and wine color with a lovely sheen that is not too shiny.  When I opened my domed satchel I would never have guessed it was Toledo Leather.  It was matte and foggy...like it was moldy or sprayed with a gray coating and the leather wasn't smooth but had a slight pebble to it sorta like a fine grit sandpaper.  Even the gold name plate was gritty.  It was very disappointing.  I tried to scratch the fog off in a non conspicuous area but it did not work.  I jumped on QVC and saw that another person who ordered the Bordeaux and wrote a review said the EXACTSame thing.  She is returning hers for exchange in hopes of receiving a better bag.  I don't know what to do.  I don't think another Bordeaux is going to fix the problem.
> 
> Did anyone order this bag in a different color and get a perfect one?



I had a problem with the toledo Smith bag a couple of months ago. I ordered olive and the leather was dull like you said. I'll try and pull up the picture. Another member received the smith bag and her leather looked like it was supposed to. I ended up getting the Toledo sophie hobo and I couldn't be happier with the leather. You might want to call QVC.

Link to my Smith Toledo

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/toledo-smith-bag-in-olive-920176.html


----------



## ahirau

Hi Ladies, well I got another haul at Seattle outlet yesterday!  No pics yet and several of the bags I got are older styles, not sure you all want/need to see them:  another Florentine Russel and small makeup bag in chestnut, super priced!  Also the Sutton Sydney satchel, also super priced on clearance - couldn't pass it up!  

Then I also got 2 more Montecitos, I just love these bags - really sleek and modern shapes and leather treatment - the Janette, in Butterscotch with blue interior, and the Lilliana in Navy with orange interior.  These were also marked on clearance but she rung me up for an additional 20% off - awesome deals on these bags, ie, the Lilliana retails at 448.00 - got it for ~143.00.  I wanted black/green in the Lilliana but they didn't have that anymore.  I returned the Chelsea I got last time, it is just too big for me I decided, the Lilliana is not as deep and the profile overall slimmer, so I substituted with that one.

And I also got the Sawyers I wanted - 3 for gifts in black, marine and oyster, and then a black one for me, all saffiano. These bags are too adorable!

It was a very successful and pleasant trip.  When I was in the store for awhile there, I was the only customer, so the 3 salesladies and I all chatted about the bags, other shops in the mall (Coach, Kate Spade, etc).  I wandered through both those stores, but just couldn't pull the trigger at either.  I really like some of the Kate Spade styles and wallets, cosmetic bags, but the handbags (to me) looked like plastic and the prices, even at outlet, were over the top IMO. 

I can take some photos today if anyone wants to see, finally we have some sun - actually the drive yesterday was great too, cold but sunny most of the way.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

LifeIsDucky said:


> I don't know how to post photos.  I just received the Toledo Leather Domed Satchel in Bordeaux from QVC.  I was very excited to receive this bag because I have a Toledo Leather Chelsea in Bodeaux and it is one of my favorites.  The leather on the Chelsea is a mottled brown and wine color with a lovely sheen that is not too shiny.  When I opened my domed satchel I would never have guessed it was Toledo Leather.  It was matte and foggy...like it was moldy or sprayed with a gray coating and the leather wasn't smooth but had a slight pebble to it sorta like a fine grit sandpaper.  Even the gold name plate was gritty.  It was very disappointing.  I tried to scratch the fog off in a non conspicuous area but it did not work.  I jumped on QVC and saw that another person who ordered the Bordeaux and wrote a review said the EXACTSame thing.  She is returning hers for exchange in hopes of receiving a better bag.  I don't know what to do.  I don't think another Bordeaux is going to fix the problem.
> 
> Did anyone order this bag in a different color and get a perfect one?


 
I ordered the new Toledo Smith bag in olive and it came through with the safe stuff on the sides.  I thought it might be mold but wasn't sure.  I did take a slightly moist sponge and it wiped off but I didn't keep the bag due to some visible scratches on the front of the bag.  I also ordered this same bag in black and natural and the leather was perfect on both of these bags.  I kept them both.  I also ordered the Toledo Sophie Hobo in gray and although I still haven't made up my mind if it's too large for me, the leather is beautiful.  Send it back and I'd try for another color if there is one that you like.  Aside from this problem, how did you like the bag?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

hydrangeagirl said:


> I ordered the new Toledo Smith bag in olive and it came through with the safe stuff on the sides.  I thought it might be mold but wasn't sure.  I did take a slightly moist sponge and it wiped off but I didn't keep the bag due to some visible scratches on the front of the bag.  I also ordered this same bag in black and natural and the leather was perfect on both of these bags.  I kept them both.  I also ordered the Toledo Sophie Hobo in gray and although I still haven't made up my mind if it's too large for me, the leather is beautiful.  Send it back and I'd try for another color if there is one that you like.  Aside from this problem, how did you like the bag?


Oh my goodness, that looks exactly like my bag.  I like the bag other than the mold.  It's a good medium size bag and the dark brown trim really makes it look dressy.  Maybe I will try the damp sponge thing.  Thanks for the tip. Then again, it is not the same smooth leather that is Toledo.  Do you think the bags were sprayed with something?  It is good to know that there are some good ones out there but maybe not the olive or bordeaux.  I have the worst luck.


----------



## cutesheeps

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Love the fob too! Congrats!


 


Twoboyz said:


> I love these bags. This is beautiful and I love how cute the charms lol on her. Congrats!


 


Thanks y'all! The lil poof is from elleandemmco, she makes nice ones for a good price!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh my goodness, that looks exactly like my bag.  I like the bag other than the mold.  It's a good medium size bag and the dark brown trim really makes it look dressy.  Maybe I will try the damp sponge thing.  Thanks for the tip. Then again, it is not the same smooth leather that is Toledo.  Do you think the bags were sprayed with something?  It is good to know that there are some good ones out there but maybe not the olive or bordeaux.  I have the worst luck.


 
It was only on one end, the rest of the leather was OK but the end with the mold also had a different texture to it, and as I look at the pictures again I can see it had lines unlike the rest of the bag.  But as mine was on the end and after I cleaned it off, the tassels sort of hid the defects.    But if you think that your leather isn't up to par  and it is on the front of the bag where you can notice it then by all means, I would try for another.  The pictures of Swags' bag were awful!  Hers was much worse then mine. You should get your shipping refunded so it shouldn't cost you anything to try another, all you'll loose is time. I too read the review by the lady that ordered the Bordeaux and got the same coating on her bag so if it were me I'd try another color unless you are totally pleased.. other than the defect ..with the bag and the color of the Bordeaux.  Good luck and let us know how you make out.!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies, well I got another haul at Seattle outlet yesterday!  No pics yet and several of the bags I got are older styles, not sure you all want/need to see them:  another Florentine Russel and small makeup bag in chestnut, super priced!  Also the Sutton Sydney satchel, also super priced on clearance - couldn't pass it up!
> 
> Then I also got 2 more Montecitos, I just love these bags - really sleek and modern shapes and leather treatment - the Janette, in Butterscotch with blue interior, and the Lilliana in Navy with orange interior.  These were also marked on clearance but she rung me up for an additional 20% off - awesome deals on these bags, ie, the Lilliana retails at 448.00 - got it for ~143.00.  I wanted black/green in the Lilliana but they didn't have that anymore.  I returned the Chelsea I got last time, it is just too big for me I decided, the Lilliana is not as deep and the profile overall slimmer, so I substituted with that one.
> 
> And I also got the Sawyers I wanted - 3 for gifts in black, marine and oyster, and then a black one for me, all saffiano. These bags are too adorable!
> 
> It was a very successful and pleasant trip.  When I was in the store for awhile there, I was the only customer, so the 3 salesladies and I all chatted about the bags, other shops in the mall (Coach, Kate Spade, etc).  I wandered through both those stores, but just couldn't pull the trigger at either.  I really like some of the Kate Spade styles and wallets, cosmetic bags, but the handbags (to me) looked like plastic and the prices, even at outlet, were over the top IMO.
> 
> I can take some photos today if anyone wants to see, finally we have some sun - actually the drive yesterday was great too, cold but sunny most of the way.




Wow! You cleaned up! Great haul A. I'm glad you had a nice time. I love chatting with the SA's. It's so fun when they are as passionate as we are about the bags and it's not just another paycheck for them. That black saffiano Sawyer is on my wish list. I'm bummed I couldn't make it for this weekends sale. I hope Black Friday has some good deals.


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! You cleaned up! Great haul A. I'm glad you had a nice time. I love chatting with the SA's. It's so fun when they are as passionate as we are about the bags and it's not just another paycheck for them. That black saffiano Sawyer is on my wish list. I'm bummed I couldn't make it for this weekends sale. I hope Black Friday has some good deals.


Thanks TB, I hope you have a successful Black Friday too!


----------



## ahirau

Photos taken while the sun was still shining....

The small Russel in Chestnut






The Sutton Sydney





The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue





The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange





and the cute Sawyers!


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!



That Sutton Sydney is gorgeous. I'm normally not a fan of monogram, but it really is so tastefully done. And swoon over all those Sawyers. I need to go to an outlet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!


Oh wow, they are all gorgeous. I love the Lilliana and Janette color combos.You girls are tempting me when I see these posted on here.


----------



## ahirau

reginatina said:


> That Sutton Sydney is gorgeous. I'm normally not a fan of monogram, but it really is so tastefully done. And swoon over all those Sawyers. I need to go to an outlet.


Thank you RT!  The Sawyers are great, and they have a lot of colors available at the outlet - hope you get one (or more)!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow, they are all gorgeous. I love the Lilliana and Janette color combos.You girls are tempting me when I see these posted on here.


Thank you YD! If the weather holds this week, I'll be taking the Lilliana out for a spin!


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> Thank you RT!  The Sawyers are great, and they have a lot of colors available at the outlet - hope you get one (or more)!



You're welcome. I got my first Sawyer this week and am hooked. If you don't mind me asking, how much were they?


----------



## ahirau

reginatina said:


> You're welcome. I got my first Sawyer this week and am hooked. If you don't mind me asking, how much were they?


This weekend they were 40% off, then another 20% so it came to ~95.00.


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> This weekend they were 40% off, then another 20% so it came to ~95.00.



Wow!  What a deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## carterazo

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!



Great haul. Congrats! 

I had not noticed the Montecito Liliana before. So classy!  Next yime I go by the outlet. I'll try to see one irl.


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Thanks TB, I hope you have a successful Black Friday too!





ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!




Thanks A! They are all stunning! I love the colors peeking out of the Montecitos. That price on the Sawyers is killing me.  I wish I had a chance to go. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ahirau

carterazo said:


> Great haul. Congrats!
> 
> I had not noticed the Montecito Liliana before. So classy!  Next yime I go by the outlet. I'll try to see one irl.


Thank you carterazo! The Montecito line is really striking IMO, I hope they have some at your outlet!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks A! They are all stunning! I love the colors peeking out of the Montecitos. That price on the Sawyers is killing me.  I wish I had a chance to go. Thanks for the pictures.


Thanks TB!  When you go for Black Friday, I hope you find as good prices if not better - please give a report!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I love all your new stuff, A!   I have severe Outlet Envy right now.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!


 Wow!! What a haul.  You got yourself some lovely bags and your lucky friends are going to have a great Christmas!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!



Hi A!

It took me a long time to reply to your post because I couldn't stop staring at your pictures!   What a beautiful haul!  I especially love Janette and Sydney! 

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!




Awesome haul GF!
Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Thanks TB!  When you go for Black Friday, I hope you find as good prices if not better - please give a report!



Thanks A! I sure will!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!


Lovely photos and bags! 

Are those orchids? We used to grow them. I grow african violets and episcia.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely photos and bags!
> 
> Are those orchids? We used to grow them. I grow african violets and episcia.


 
No, they're amaryllis bulbs, I have more than one addiction I'm afraid.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!




Oooh my... What beauties! They both look like keepers. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!




They are gorgeous GF!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.

When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


----------



## cutesheeps

ahirau said:


> Photos taken while the sun was still shining....
> 
> The small Russel in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sutton Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Janette in Butterscotch/Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montecito Lilliana in Navy/Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cute Sawyers!



Omg! All the Montecito!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.



Ooooh, nice.  I like that color.   

I got a MK hobo today from last week's Macy's sale and it has already been returned to Macy's!   It was in horrible condition...looked like it had been used a few months and returned.   There wasn't even a tag on it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice.  I like that color.
> 
> I got a MK hobo today from last week's Macy's sale and it has already been returned to Macy's!   It was in horrible condition...looked like it had been used a few months and returned.   There wasn't even a tag on it!


 
Thanks Sarah!
The color is really nice, really dark! 


I'm so sorry to hear you got a bag in that condition. The 3 I ordered were completely wrapped. I got lucky!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> No, they're amaryllis bulbs, I have more than one addiction I'm afraid.


I have amaryllis also. I used to have a lot before we moved. I buy them yearly and move them outside after they bloom.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


Very pretty.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh my... What beauties! They both look like keepers. Congrats!


 
Thanks, they are!!  I find that I'm really loving this style and size bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


 
Really love that color, great that it's so dark, you'll be able to wear it with more!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I have amaryllis also. I used to have a lot before we moved. I buy them yearly and move them outside after they bloom.


Unfortunately in my neck of the woods they can't be planted out after blooming so they sort of start to add up.! I also hybridize with some of them and the seedlings take up room too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous GF!
> Congrats!


 
Thanks!  I've been playing catch-up and I think I've finally caught up with the bags that I missed but have been lusting over.  I missed the boat for a  Florentine satchel  in natural and now that I have this one I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Really love that color, great that it's so dark, you'll be able to wear it with more!




Thanks GF!
I thought the same after I saw the color!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks!  I've been playing catch-up and I think I've finally caught up with the bags that I missed but have been lusting over.  I missed the boat for a  Florentine satchel  in natural and now that I have this one I'm more than satisfied.




I know what you mean, they haunt us!


----------



## ahirau

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!


2 beautiful bags, glad they are keepers!  and your kittie is so cute!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


Wow, that color is gorgeous!  Perfect for this time of year I think!  Congrats on a beautiful new bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


That's a gorgeous bag Marybel! I love that deep plum color! Enjoy it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


It's a pretty color GF. Now, I have to ask, you must be needing a purse room addition by now. Woman, I don't know how you keep track but I think you should name it Handbag Heaven.


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.


Ooh...I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!




They are gorgeous H! Since you're keeping both its kind of nice to maybe have one smooth and one pebbled. I think the Tmoro one with the pebbling is so cute! I had both of these in the large size and then sold the Tmoro when I got the Crimson. They are great bags.  Your kitty is so cute. 



MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.




It's beautiful MaryBel! I love the darker color for fall and winter. It's so rich. Enjoy. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice.  I like that color.
> 
> I got a MK hobo today from last week's Macy's sale and it has already been returned to Macy's!   It was in horrible condition...looked like it had been used a few months and returned.   There wasn't even a tag on it!




I'm sorry your MK bag didn't work out. It's really a shame they would ship something like that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! *But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.*
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.



Mornin' MB!

Don't you love when a mistake works out for the best?!  She's beautiful in dark plum!  I agree with TB, the color is very rich, and perfect for Fall/Winter!

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  love the darker plum color of your new bag.  I think the lavender is also nice, and I'd be happy to have either one,  but I like the plum better.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!




Hi HG!

My favorite pic is the last one with your cat!  I love the way s/he is looking as if asking "Are you taking a picture of me or your handbag?" 

Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well after 3 weeks or was it a month since they had the VIP sale, my two small Stanwich satchel arrived; one in Tmoro and the other in Natural.  I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the condition they were in!  The Tmoro is spotless and although the leather is pebbled, it is pebbled all over.  Just one small wonky extra pebbly area on the top of one side and the tassels cover it.  Nothing to fret about, this one is staying.  The Natural is nearly perfect too, a few scuffs that I managed to massage out.  The back has those lines that some of the leather has but they're on the back and they really don't show unless you look for them.  The leather on the entire bag is very smooth.  Two nice bags, and they are both keepers!!  They were $256 a piece, not the best deal in town for sure  but the best that an outlet deprived girl can do.  This should do it for me for a while, and I'm still undecided about the gray Sophie hobo.  I was counting on at least one of the Stanwich girls  to be rejected but not so!
> So these girls will keep my Winter Fushia Toledo leather Stanwich company and all is good in the Stanwich family!!


HG! How did I miss this post? They are both beautiful! I always wanted a Stanwich but could never find a decent looking one. Thanks for posting the nice pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> The color is really nice, really dark!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear you got a bag in that condition. The 3 I ordered were completely wrapped. I got lucky!





Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry your MK bag didn't work out. It's really a shame they would ship something like that.



Thanks, y'all.  I had a feeling I was getting a loser when I noticed it was coming from San Antonio.   Usually when they ship from a store and not the warehouse it is a display or something, at least in my experience.   Oh well, it's not like I "need" another hobo!!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I love all your new stuff, A!   I have severe Outlet Envy right now.


Thanks Sarah! Gotta love the outlets!


----------



## ahirau

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!! What a haul.  You got yourself some lovely bags and your lucky friends are going to have a great Christmas!!


Thank you HG!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> It took me a long time to reply to your post because I couldn't stop staring at your pictures!   What a beautiful haul!  I especially love Janette and Sydney!
> 
> Well done! Congrats!


Thanks RdN, I'm so happy with my new bags!  It will be the Sydney today, it just doesn't want to stop raining!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF!
> Congrats!


Thanks MB! They had everything I was looking for on this visit, got my Sawyers too so I can start wrapping and shipping early December!


----------



## ahirau

cutesheeps said:


> Omg! All the Montecito!


Thanks Cutesheeps! Yes, I am obsessed with the Montecitos!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous GF!
> Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Here's my python satchel from Macy's sale last week.
> I just realized I ordered the wrong color. I was thinking plum was the light purple color, but that one is actually lavender! But, I actually like this color more, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> When I got it out of the box, it was completely packed and looking at it thru the plastic bag, for a second I thought they had sent me the wrong color, I thought it was black. It is a very dark plum.



That's a gorgeous picture and that color IS amazing!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ahirau said:


> 2 beautiful bags, glad they are keepers!  and your kittie is so cute!




Thanks, she's a keeper too!!  A rescue from my Dad who passed away this year.  She's the best cat we've ever had and that's saying something because we've had some swell cats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi HG!
> 
> My favorite pic is the last one with your cat!  I love the way s/he is looking as if asking "Are you taking a picture of me or your handbag?"
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties!



Thank you ladies for admiring Maggie.  She is the love of our life, a real people cat so much so that my hubby says, who needs a dog!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> HG! How did I miss this post? They are both beautiful! I always wanted a Stanwich but could never find a decent looking one. Thanks for posting the nice pics.



Thanks, they are still available on Dooney.com and was I ever surprised that they came in such excellent condition after the last two Florentine bags I ordered from them! 
Hubby was standing right there when I opened the box and he was impressed too but I had to finally say those words, _I won't buy any more, that's it for me...._....(I actually said it but did I mean it??)


----------



## jeep317

Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-





I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.

And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!






I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


 
Your black Florentine is classically beautiful but that purple Toledo Stanwich, Wow!!   What a color and the leather is so smooth, gorgeous!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Your black Florentine is classically beautiful but that purple Toledo Stanwich, Wow!!   What a color and the leather is so smooth, gorgeous!!




Forgive my ignorance. I just stopped in my tracks...all Dooney's are 89.99. Is that in the outlets, online or somewhere else?   Thanks!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> 
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.




Beautiful finds J! I love both of them. I wish I lived near the Q outlet. That $89 deal just can't be beat. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## jeep317

AnotherPurse said:


> Forgive my ignorance. I just stopped in my tracks...all Dooney's are 89.99. Is that in the outlets, online or somewhere else?   Thanks!!!



Only at one of the few remaining QVC outlet stores. And no they don't ship, nor will they answer calls about "do you have this bag?". It is truly a first come, first serve, messy outlet store.


----------



## jeep317

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful finds J! I love both of them. I wish I lived near the Q outlet. That $89 deal just can't be beat. Good luck and enjoy!



I paid more for that Stanwich than for the entire Dooney outlet haul! &#128561; That glorious purple color gets me every time, lol. Hopefully they'll allow a return/rebuy but if not oh well, it'll be a Christmas present...yeah, that's it!


----------



## jeep317

hydrangeagirl said:


> Your black Florentine is classically beautiful but that purple Toledo Stanwich, Wow!!   What a color and the leather is so smooth, gorgeous!!



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039; I had to have it after watching a youtube video reveal from "hot mess productions". She cracks me up!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.



Hi J!

What a great haul!  I don't carry black bags but looking at your gorgeous black Flo makes me want to carry one!  She is so classy looking!  And I love your accessories and key chain.

I do carry purple bags and your Toledo Stanwich would have been calling me too! 

 Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


Congrats lady


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I paid more for that Stanwich than for the entire Dooney outlet haul! [emoji33] That glorious purple color gets me every time, lol. Hopefully they'll allow a return/rebuy but if not oh well, it'll be a Christmas present...yeah, that's it!







jeep317 said:


> Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039; I had to have it after watching a youtube video reveal from "hot mess productions". She cracks me up!




I like your thinking and I love Hot Mess Central! She's so great!


----------



## jeep317

Thanks, ladies! It's refreshing to be "understood". When I saw that Stanwich I was so giddy my son thought I lost my mind! &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


Both gorgeousbags, congratulations on these new beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> 
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.




Gorg... Love all your goodies, especially the black Flo. The large is on my wish list. Excited for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


What a great haul J and a free gift too! Loving the black satchel and that purple....wow is right. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.



Gorgeous loot!!   Congrats.


----------



## swags

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.



Gorgeous! I love that shade of purple!!


----------



## momjules

What beautiful bags! The outlets are either hit or miss! You surely have a hit !!
Congratulations !


----------



## MelissaPurse

My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209


Your new drawstring bag is so pretty! Great color too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209



Beautiful!   Congrats and enjoy her.


----------



## Vicmarie

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209




Ooooo just gorgeous !


----------



## BlazenHsss

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209


Your very first?!  It's lovely! ......and welcome to the madness...:lolots:


----------



## BlazenHsss

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


Ohhhhhhhhbhh my gosh you scored!!!
I've been dying for a shiny black Flo!
And that Stanwich!.....I just swooned a little


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's a gorgeous picture and that color IS amazing!!


 
Thank you GF!
I'm very happy with the color!


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.




Awesome haul!
I hope you can rebuy it at the sale price, but if not, I think is still totally worth the price!


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209




Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209




It's gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209


 
Gorgeous bag is a gorgeous color!  Love the lining too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I wasn't a big fan of the woven, but that color of your, won me over! Sooo pretty ! Love it!


----------



## swags

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209



Very pretty!! Love the woven and the color combo. Congrats on your first!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> Last Friday I finally went to the D&B outlet!! Here's what came home with me-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited! The leather is so smooth & soft on both the bag & wallet! The little cosmetic case was a free gift.
> 
> And since I was in a shopping mood, I also hit the Q outlet in Rehoboth. I can't believe that I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid waaayyy too much but I don't care, lol. I am going to see if I can return and rebuy it this weekend when all Dooneys will be $89.99.


Ooh pretty! Love your choices!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209


What a great first Dooney. Congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the woven, but that color of your, won me over! Sooo pretty ! Love it!




Now I want the mustard color. I love this bag. Ugghh I'm getting in trouble now. I understand you Dooneynistas now. The leather smells soooo good.


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> What a great first Dooney. Congrats!




Thank you! I'm definitely a converted. Rocked it today and it brought my outfit to another level.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209



Hi MP!

Don't you just love when a handbag arrives early _and_ you love it? 

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love when a handbag arrives early _and_ you love it?
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! Congrats!




I loooove and about to purchase the mustard for my sis. I am so in love with this bag. The smell of the leather is heaven


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> I loooove and about to purchase the mustard for my sis. I am so in love with this bag. The smell of the leather is heaven



Your sister is going to be so happy! I know she'll love hers as much as you love yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Now I want the mustard color. I love this bag. Ugghh I'm getting in trouble now. I understand you Dooneynistas now. The leather smells soooo good.







MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely a converted. Rocked it today and it brought my outfit to another level.




All it takes is one to be under the Dooney spell. I'm so glad you're loving it. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> I loooove and about to purchase the mustard for my sis. I am so in love with this bag. The smell of the leather is heaven




That's such a nice gift. I hope she loves it! If she doesn't I'm sure it won't go to waste. [emoji16]


----------



## gm2amm

MelissaPurse said:


> My first Dooney bag have arrived albeit two days early but I'm not complaining
> View attachment 3198203
> 
> View attachment 3198204
> 
> View attachment 3198207
> 
> View attachment 3198208
> 
> View attachment 3198209


Gorgeous bag! I love the color, great fall and winter color. For me, it's a great year round color!!
I know you'll enjoy her!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



I think the blue is very pretty.  What matters is what YOU think.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490


Pretty color! it's not too light , so it could be a year round color, going by your pics !


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



Hi AP!

I LOVE this color!  When I was debating about getting the TSV I was torn between this color and red.  I'd carry it all year but I love carrying color.  I'm still carrying my marine croco satchel. 

Your Brenna is beautiful! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## cutesheeps

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



It reminds me of those mid-range-toned blue jeans! Not near as bright as it looked on the set - I like this more! Pretty! ^__^


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490


 
She's very pretty!
I kept looking at this color when it was presented! It was calling my name!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> It reminds me of those mid-range-toned blue jeans! Not near as bright as it looked on the set - I like this more! Pretty! ^__^


+1 looks so much prettier in person! It looked too bright to me on tv!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Agreed on all fronts!!!! She may be a keeper. [emoji6]


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



Pretty!   She's definitely a year-round color.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today! 

She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!


----------



## reginatina

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!



Beautiful color and such a classic shape. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



This is a pretty blue AP. Awesome with jeans.



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!



Well how nice of Bordeaux ZZ to follow you home. I am sure you will take good care of the little beauty.


----------



## AnotherPurse

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!




Couldn't have chosen a better color. Everyone raves over this style. Let us know how she travels!!! Have fun!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

reginatina said:


> Beautiful color and such a classic shape. Congrats!



Thank you! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Well how nice of Bordeaux ZZ to follow you home. I am sure you will take good care of the little beauty.



Yep, I thought that was very sweet of her. I certainly will. 



AnotherPurse said:


> Couldn't have chosen a better color. Everyone raves over this style. Let us know how she travels!!! Have fun!



Thank you! I think this color is the perfect compromise between neutral and holiday red. I have a Bitsy, so I know I'll love her bigger sister. I'll report back on how she does. Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## darcy-0702

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!



I just picked the bordeaux up for my daughter for Christmas. She has the white and loves the style so much. The bordeaux is perfect for the season. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MrsKC

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!


Love it !


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490




She's so pretty. I think this is a perfect year round color. Enjoy! 



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!




Stunning color! The Bordeaux is so beautiful. I wore my zip zip yesterday and kept thinking this is the perfect bag. [emoji4]



darcy-0702 said:


> I just picked the bordeaux up for my daughter for Christmas. She has the white and loves the style so much. The bordeaux is perfect for the season. Enjoy your new bag!




I bet she will be so happy to open this gift! [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AP:*  that blue is a beautiful color.... all year round, no matter where you live.   I love all shades of blue and it's always nice to find a new shade that's a little different from what you already have.  Mix your blues,  don't try to match them.   And of course,  blue goes with every other color,  especially when the blue is a mid-range color,  like your new one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulation to those who bought a new zip zip.  The Bordeaux in the saffiano leather is very rich looking.  I love the zip zip style and I've found the saffiano leather to be so care free.... always looks new and doesn't mind a rain storm.  The Bordeaux is a pretty good neutral and goes with most other colors, even some shades of red,  if you are daring.


----------



## ahirau

klynneann said:


> Try using a clean white eraser.  I use it on everything and it works pretty well.


Thanks Klynneanne!  I used the eraser trick on my new Montecitos and it works great to get off all the last bits of the sticky tag!  Then I used my hair dryer to blow out the residue from the pocket :giggles:


----------



## MaryBel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!


 
Twins!
Congrats! She's one of the most beautiful and practical bags ever! It will be your perfect companion!


----------



## klynneann

ahirau said:


> Thanks Klynneanne!  I used the eraser trick on my new Montecitos and it works great to get off all the last bits of the sticky tag!  Then I used my hair dryer to blow out the residue from the pocket :giggles:



Yay!  Glad to hear it.


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490


Very pretty color. I think it is nice all year.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!



What a pretty bag and love it in that color!


----------



## Twoboyz

My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture. 




This is my sister. 




She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

twoboyz said:


> my sister and i went to the outlet on thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and i didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> this is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> she ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and i got the montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319


omg!That's hysterical ! Looks like you had a lot of fun! So jealous! No Dooney outlets near me! I love all the bags you guys were "packin!" I love the one that went home with you! My hubby almost bought that one for me when he went to Vegas! Same color! But I can't , I mean I won't , complain! Congrats!


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



Aw looks like you guys had a lot of fun! So happy to see that beautiful bag came home with you! I was just admiring it on the Dillard's website last night (in the bigger size!). I'm just in love with this color right now


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



Looks like a fun time, TB!   Glad you both bagged a treasure.   Love your new Montecito.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319


Good times TB. I spy an ostrich there. Your pics are a riot. I have seen that reflection in the mirror before with bags in hand. That Montecito looks great on. I am really liking these bags but I have yet to take the plunge. They look really classy. What am I waiting for?


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> omg!That's hysterical ! Looks like you had a lot of fun! So jealous! No Dooney outlets near me! I love all the bags you guys were "packin!" I love the one that went home with you! My hubby almost bought that one for me when he went to Vegas! Same color! But I can't , I mean I won't , complain! Congrats!




Haha! The funny thing is I didn't even realize I had so many bags on and I was walking around line that. Then my sister started laughing at me. It really helps to try them on because I find that bags I love the look of do t always look good on me. We had a great time. Thanks! 



cutesheeps said:


> Aw looks like you guys had a lot of fun! So happy to see that beautiful bag came home with you! I was just admiring it on the Dillard's website last night (in the bigger size!). I'm just in love with this color right now




Thanks! I also tried on the bigger one but it seemed too big and it was sliding. Off my shoulder. I was never a crossbody person but I've been trying it lately and kind of lining it. I wore this one tonight to my sons hockey game and I have to say I'm loving this little bag. I'm in love with this color too. [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like a fun time, TB!   Glad you both bagged a treasure.   Love your new Montecito.




Thanks Sarah! I'm loving it! The stiffness takes a little getting used to but I really like it. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Good times TB. I spy an ostrich there. Your pics are a riot. I have seen that reflection in the mirror before with bags in hand. That Montecito looks great on. I am really liking these bags but I have yet to take the plunge. They look really classy. What am I waiting for?




Thanks YD! Yes, what are you waiting for? I am loving this bag so far.  I was second guessing myself yesterday but I wore it tonight and love it! They had a whole table of ostrich. They had a couple Metallics too. My sister really liked the one I was holding but it was a little too risqué for her as she's not much of a handbag girl. I loved it too, but o already have it on the Chelsea. I'm regretting not getting a Verona. Also the grey Claremont Janine really caught my eye. I might need another visit. [emoji4]


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



What fun! I don't have a Dooney Outlet near me...which is probably a good thing for my wallet. With all the beauties hanging off your shoulders, how in the world did you decide which one (s) would go home with you???


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319


Love your story and pics!!! What a great time you must have had, too bad you didn't get all the bags you were holding ! So glad you got a Montecito to try out, the crossbodies are so cute.  Love that color also, looks beautiful with the taupe interior!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319


Those are great pictures! Glad you had a great time. Love the Montecitos .


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319




Looks like you had a great time and got some great bags!  [emoji179]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319




Lol... 

Love your Montecito. They are great bags.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



Great bag! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



I love this color!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!




Gorgeous zip zip, looks great in the lovely Bordeaux!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



Good choices, glad you had such a fun time!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319



Mornin' TB!

I'm laughing so hard now!   The funniest part of the first picture,(besides all the handbags!) is that the only way I can tell which bag is yours is because it's a signature Coach bag!   The Montecito looks great on you!  I'm so happy you picked that one! But I'm also loving the Charleston tote on your other shoulder!

What a fun day with your sister! I'm happy you both came home with something wonderful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Bordeaux Zip Zip followed me home today!
> 
> She's going to be my travel companion across the country this holiday season. I'm so excited to find the perfect bag!



Hi CN!

What a great travel companion!  This is my favorite Dooney style.  She's beautiful in Bordeaux!

Congrats and safe travels this holiday season!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319




I love it GF!
Looks you and your sis had fun!
Love your Montecito! I think you chose the best one of the ones you had on! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  I look like that when I'm at the outlet also.   I just pile on as many handbags as I can carry.  Glad you and your sister found treasures.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> What fun! I don't have a Dooney Outlet near me...which is probably a good thing for my wallet. With all the beauties hanging off your shoulders, how in the world did you decide which one (s) would go home with you???







ahirau said:


> Love your story and pics!!! What a great time you must have had, too bad you didn't get all the bags you were holding ! So glad you got a Montecito to try out, the crossbodies are so cute.  Love that color also, looks beautiful with the taupe interior!







MrsKC said:


> Those are great pictures! Glad you had a great time. Love the Montecitos .







Suzwhat said:


> Looks like you had a great time and got some great bags!  [emoji179]







PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> Love your Montecito. They are great bags.







swags said:


> Great bag! Looks like a lot of fun!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Good choices, glad you had such a fun time!!!







RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing so hard now!   The funniest part of the first picture,(besides all the handbags!) is that the only way I can tell which bag is yours is because it's a signature Coach bag!   The Montecito looks great on you!  I'm so happy you picked that one! But I'm also loving the Charleston tote on your other shoulder!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun day with your sister! I'm happy you both came home with something wonderful!







MaryBel said:


> I love it GF!
> Looks you and your sis had fun!
> Love your Montecito! I think you chose the best one of the ones you had on! Congrats!







lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  I look like that when I'm at the outlet also.   I just pile on as many handbags as I can carry.  Glad you and your sister found treasures.




Thanks everybody! We had a great time. I went back today and got some more goodies. Sheesh! My son's hockey game was right by the mall so I just couldn't go past without stopping. 

RN:   Lol! The best thing is I didn't even realize I looked line that! I just kept putting bags on. I'm like a shopping zombie. Lol! You saw that huh. It was raining cats and dogs that night so I figured my fabric Coach would be a good bag to bring. It's also a nice lightweight crossbody and has been my go to Black Friday bag for the last couple of years. [emoji4] thanks!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

darcy-0702 said:


> I just picked the bordeaux up for my daughter for Christmas. She has the white and loves the style so much. The bordeaux is perfect for the season. Enjoy your new bag!





MrsKC said:


> Love it !





Twoboyz said:


> Stunning color! The Bordeaux is so beautiful. I wore my zip zip yesterday and kept thinking this is the perfect bag. [emoji4]





MaryBel said:


> Twins!
> Congrats! She's one of the most beautiful and practical bags ever! It will be your perfect companion!





Thatsmypurse said:


> What a pretty bag and love it in that color!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous zip zip, looks great in the lovely Bordeaux!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CN!
> 
> What a great travel companion!  This is my favorite Dooney style.  She's beautiful in Bordeaux!
> 
> Congrats and safe travels this holiday season!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everybody! We had a great time. I went back today and* got some more goodies*. Sheesh! My son's hockey game was right by the mall so I just couldn't go past without stopping.
> 
> RN:   Lol! The best thing is I didn't even realize I looked line that! I just kept putting bags on. I'm like a shopping zombie. Lol! You saw that huh. It was raining cats and dogs that night so I figured my fabric Coach would be a good bag to bring. It's also a nice lightweight crossbody and has been my go to Black Friday bag for the last couple of years. [emoji4] thanks!


 
Ok, where are the goodies?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ok, where are the goodies?


Hey GF,

My little "birdie" will be flying in from Seattle soon. Finally got the call today!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ok, where are the goodies?




Lol! I'm waiting for some good light. [emoji4] Will get them up soon. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Hey GF,
> 
> My little "birdie" will be flying in from Seattle soon. Finally got the call today!




Yay!! I'm so glad you got it!! [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey GF,
> 
> My little "birdie" will be flying in from Seattle soon. Finally got the call today!




Yay!
It took some perseverance but finally it will be with you!  Congrats GF!
So which one is next on the list?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I'm waiting for some good light. [emoji4] Will get them up soon.




Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend. 

I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux. 




Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided. 




Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]



Mornin' TB!

You went back for Lexie!  I saw her on your shoulder among the other bags.   She's a beautiful Bordeaux color!

I love Christina too!  I'm sure the scratches are minimal and won't affect the look or your love for her.  I don''t see them in the picture.

Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]


Great goodies, TB!! Love the both and can't wait to see your Python!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]




They are gorgeous GF!
Awesome choices! Congrats!


Can't wait to see the python!


----------



## carterazo

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...haven't seen many Brenna's in this color so I had to order it. She came today...I have hunter coming too. Decisions, decisions. The only way I can explain this color is if you mixed midnight blue with elephant??? Thoughts????  I am think I would get some good use out of this color in the summer and it won't show to much wear as its a bit darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199490



That's a gorgeous shade of blue!  I would wear it year round. 







Twoboyz said:


> My sister and I went to the outlet on Thursday night. We had such a good time! We had a hard time deciding what we wanted so at one point this is what happened and I didn't even realize until she laughed at me and had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3200316
> 
> 
> This is my sister.
> 
> View attachment 3200317
> 
> 
> She ended up with a wallet to match her black pebbled leather crossbody and I got the Montecito crossbody in burgundy with the taupe interior. It was just too cute! It was on clearance for 60% off.
> 
> View attachment 3200318
> 
> View attachment 3200319




So funny!  It's so nice that you had a great time with your sis. It's so hard to decide sometimes. 






Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]



Love that large Cristina. So pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> You went back for Lexie!  I saw her on your shoulder among the other bags.   She's a beautiful Bordeaux color!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Christina too!  I'm sure the scratches are minimal and won't affect the look or your love for her.  I don''t see them in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!







MrsKC said:


> Great goodies, TB!! Love the both and can't wait to see your Python!







MaryBel said:


> They are gorgeous GF!
> Awesome choices! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the python!




Thanks everyone! Yup I went back for Lexi. I just couldn't get that Bordeaux color out of my head. At 50% off I thought why not? [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you. 




It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]



Lexie is hands down my favorite bag, and I love the bordeaux!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688



Wow TB, what a beautiful bag!   Considering the price, though, it should be perfect.


----------



## AnotherPurse

I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


Wow, gorgeous for sure. What are you going to do........???? Keeping???


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709


Wow, gorgeous--the leather looks sumptuous .


----------



## MelissaPurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709




You see that is beautiful uggh the marine is such a rich color


----------



## elbgrl

I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD




Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!

Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.




And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714


These are great! All kinds of new stuff .


----------



## AnotherPurse

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714




Wow what a deal - beautiful find!


----------



## Kylacove

I have several embossed snake bags and they seem to do ok if you rub the scales back down regularly. They haven't come off and they stay looking good.


Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714


Really nice bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


Your new bags are very nice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688



Hi TB! 

She's so BEAUTIFUL   I had a MK purple embossed snake tote with a similar issue.  It didn't bother me at all. The bag didn't make the cut when I moved because the outside pockets weren't functional for me. But my BFF snatched it from me in a heartbeat!

But you have to be happy with her. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714



Hi Rosie! 
The more I see the Flo hobo, the more I love her! I could never see her enough. 

I love Kimberly in mustard!  And red anything gives me kicks and giggles!  

Congrats on your haul!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688




She's gorgeous GF! Love it!
It seems to be the same type of leather than the one used on the python bags from a couple of years ago. I think this type of leather will get a few scales lifted a bit but I don't think this would be a problem unless it was an everyday for the season bag. I think for the kind of use we give them (rotating them pretty often), they would be ok.


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709


 
OMG, what a beauty!

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714




Awesome goodies GF!
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709



Hi AP!
I missed your post! Your Buckley is beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> These are great! All kinds of new stuff .





AnotherPurse said:


> Wow what a deal - beautiful find!





Trudysmom said:


> Really nice bags.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> The more I see the Flo hobo, the more I love her! I could never see her enough.
> 
> I love Kimberly in mustard!  And red anything gives me kicks and giggles!
> 
> Congrats on your haul!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]


Love them both! Bags twins on the Verona! Don't you love the size and Amber color? The minor scratches you may get on the Verona, disappear with a little leather conditioner!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


Gorgeous color and bag TB!  It's a shame about the delicacy of the scales. As long as you don't use it as your everyday bag, you should be fine, but I think I would be constantly worried about it! But it is beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709


Really pretty! I love it in the marine! Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714


All great choices! I really love the Flo hobo! Great color too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]


   OMG, they are both gorgeous, TB!!   Love the colors on both of them!   Congrats!




Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


   Argh.      That bag is STUNNING!      Now I'm sorry I cancelled my order!!   How heavy is she, TB?   Will you make a mod shot?   She's fabulous!!    As for the scale lifting, I don't think that can be avoided with most python bags, though I have not had any problem with my python hobo.  Not sure what I would do about that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714


Love them, Rosie!   Congrats!!   That hobo is gorgeous.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]




Amazing choices!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709




Oh wow!! Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lexie is hands down my favorite bag, and I love the bordeaux!







elbgrl said:


> Wow TB, what a beautiful bag!   Considering the price, though, it should be perfect.




Thanks Rosie!! Lexie carries line a dream. I so love carrying this bag. I am going to have a hard time parting with this Python so I hope she will be okay. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714




Love all three! Look at those colors! I almost bought the Flo hobo I'm black at the outlet yesterday. It looked so nice on, but I already have enough black bags so I passed on it. I'm still thinking about it, but the 50% off sale is over I think. Enjoy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Kylacove said:


> I have several embossed snake bags and they seem to do ok if you rub the scales back down regularly. They haven't come off and they stay looking good.




Thanks K! This is just what I wanted to hear. I think she's a keeper [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are very nice!




Thanks T! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> She's so BEAUTIFUL   I had a MK purple embossed snake tote with a similar issue.  It didn't bother me at all. The bag didn't make the cut when I moved because the outside pockets weren't functional for me. But my BFF snatched it from me in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to be happy with her. Let us know what you decide.




Thanks RN! It probably won't bother me much as long as I can remedy the spots that look white and it doesn't happen too much. I'll let you know what I decide to do but I think I'll have a hard time sending her back. 



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! Love it!
> It seems to be the same type of leather than the one used on the python bags from a couple of years ago. I think this type of leather will get a few scales lifted a bit but I don't think this would be a problem unless it was an everyday for the season bag. I think for the kind of use we give them (rotating them pretty often), they would be ok.




Thanks MaryBel! I think you're right. I am leaning toward keeping it. I just love it. [emoji4]



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love them both! Bags twins on the Verona! Don't you love the size and Amber color? The minor scratches you may get on the Verona, disappear with a little leather conditioner!




Yes, I do love it! The SA at the outlet helped
Me with this decision. She was very helpful. Thanks for the tip on the conditioner. I wasn't sure if it was okay on this leather. Twins!! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous color and bag TB!  It's a shame about the delicacy of the scales. As long as you don't use it as your everyday bag, you should be fine, but I think I would be constantly worried about it! But it is beautiful!




Thanks TMP! I'm a big worry wart so I don't know if this will be too stressful. However it's just so stunning... I'm leaning toward keeping it. [emoji16]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Puthon [emoji3]


 
Love them both and that Bordeaux is just stunning!!  Makes me wish I'd got that one instead of the  Celadon but I love that too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688


 
Wow!!  Hubby will know that's a new one for sure!!!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN! It probably won't bother me much as long as I can remedy the spots that look white and it doesn't happen too much. I'll let you know what I decide to do but I think I'll have a hard time sending her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel! I think you're right. I am leaning toward keeping it. I just love it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love it! The SA at the outlet helped
> Me with this decision. She was very helpful. Thanks for the tip on the conditioner. I wasn't sure if it was okay on this leather. Twins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TMP! I'm a big worry wart so I don't know if this will be too stressful. However it's just so stunning... I'm leaning toward keeping it. [emoji16]


Hi TB! Just saw your video! Hubs watched it too! It's a beautiful bag! I don't know if I could part with it either. I really do think the scales will be fine, since you switch your bags so often anyway! (Just like I do! Lol!) Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Vicmarie

I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!


So pretty! Congrats! Almost bag twins, I have Denim mini! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## swags

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!



Pretty! Great color.


----------



## ahirau

Holy carp!!! So many new and beautiful bags today, love them all, from the Lexi to the Cristina, and the City python and Buckley!  Congrats ladies, all of them so gorgeous!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!




Twins!  I have the large ocean blue - the second day I had it I went to get my hair cut. My girl pulled a comb out of the sani tray and flicked the sanitizer water - lucky me it went all over her!!!! I tried to act all cool but I was DYING inside!!!!! The spots are small and most are on the side of the bag. It bothers me to this day but no one would notice if I didn't point them out!  Thankful I didn't have my natural color and I will NEVER carry a bag in the hair salon again. LOL.  She is beautiful - enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, they are both gorgeous, TB!!   Love the colors on both of them!   Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh.      That bag is STUNNING!      Now I'm sorry I cancelled my order!!   How heavy is she, TB?   Will you make a mod shot?   She's fabulous!!    As for the scale lifting, I don't think that can be avoided with most python bags, though I have not had any problem with my python hobo.  Not sure what I would do about that.




Thanks Sarah! I love this bag! Thanks for the info on the scales. I think  going to chance it. 
Everything about this bag is just so perfect. 
Sore thing! Here are some "mod"ified mod shots in my yoga pants. Lol!










I found the handles fold Into the outer pockets best in this one. When I folded them  into the center compartment it was hard to snap it closed. They fit in here perfectly.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, they are both gorgeous, TB!!   Love the colors on both of them!   Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh.      That bag is STUNNING!      Now I'm sorry I cancelled my order!!   How heavy is she, TB?   Will you make a mod shot?   She's fabulous!!    As for the scale lifting, I don't think that can be avoided with most python bags, though I have not had any problem with my python hobo.  Not sure what I would do about that.




Oh and I also made a video in case you're interested. 

http://youtu.be/9TwsMkXPZJo


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Amazing choices!!!!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Holy carp!!! So many new and beautiful bags today, love them all, from the Lexi to the Cristina, and the City python and Buckley!  Congrats ladies, all of them so gorgeous!




Thanks A!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love them both and that Bordeaux is just stunning!!  Makes me wish I'd got that one instead of the  Celadon but I love that too!!




Thanks H! Me too! I got the celadon and I have to say this Bordeaux is my favorite, but the celadon is great too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TB--thanks for the pics!   How's the weight of the bag?   SO gorgeous.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! I'm so glad you got it!! [emoji4]


 Me too TB! Will post when it lands.



MaryBel said:


> Yay!
> It took some perseverance but finally it will be with you!  Congrats GF!
> So which one is next on the list?


 You are not kidding GF. Geesh! Finally it's coming.

On the list next would be something on sale (of course). The list seems to be growing. I am almost hoping that Dooney starts making some ugly bags so I can refrain from looking.

*List:* 
Croco Cognac/Black (Dillard's)
Lizard Zip Zip
City Croco
City Woven
.....and whatever else happens to pique my interest.
Need to go on Ban Wagon soon.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  Hubby will know that's a new one for sure!!!  It's gorgeous!!




Thanks H! I think he will! He knows I got two at the outlet on Thursday so maybe this can be one of them. [emoji16] my sister ratted me out. The word "intervention" was thrown around a lot.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi TB! Just saw your video! Hubs watched it too! It's a beautiful bag! I don't know if I could part with it either. I really do think the scales will be fine, since you switch your bags so often anyway! (Just like I do! Lol!) Let us know what you decide!




Thanks TMP! Haha, I can only imagine the eye rolling. lol! I don't think I can let it go so I will have to deal with the scales. [emoji4] hopefully it will be fine. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!




She's gorgeous! Congrats! [emoji4][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Twins!  I have the large ocean blue - the second day I had it I went to get my hair cut. My girl pulled a comb out of the sani tray and flicked the sanitizer water - lucky me it went all over her!!!! I tried to act all cool but I was DYING inside!!!!! The spots are small and most are on the side of the bag. It bothers me to this day but no one would notice if I didn't point them out!  Thankful I didn't have my natural color and I will NEVER carry a bag in the hair salon again. LOL.  She is beautiful - enjoy!




OMG (faint)! That would have been a disaster. [emoji37]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here are my goodies from my second visit to the outlet over the weekend.
> 
> I just had to get this gorgeous Bordeaux small Lexington. It is just the prettiest shade of Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3201530
> 
> 
> Then this Verona Large Cristina in the color Amber just looked so cute on. The top flap has a couple light scratches. Almost all of the veronas did so I don't think it can be avoided.
> 
> View attachment 3201531
> 
> 
> Later today I should have my charcoal City Python [emoji3]





Twoboyz said:


> Okay, here is the charcoal City Python. It's definite love. It's a gorgeous bag! However I am very worried about the delicate nature of the scales. There is a spot where one is lifting in the edge. I tried to get a good picture of it to show you.
> 
> View attachment 3201684
> 
> 
> It's right near the center of the photo where you see a little white. Maybe it wouldn't be as noticeable on the grey bag since it has lighter tones. This bag is pretty dark overall.
> 
> View attachment 3201688



TB!!!!!
You did so well on your second trip. That Bordeaux Lexington is very pretty. I think it is very difficult to resist this color on any bag because it is that beautiful. Your Verona choice is lovely as well. And the showpiece.....the python is absolutely gorgeous! Charcoal....love, love, love! I love it and do want one at some point. Can't wait to hear your review after you've had it for a while. Would love to see some daylight pics when you get the opportunity. Oh, it is so beautiful. Thanks for the mod shots too. Enjoy it!

Btw, your Vitamix vid had me in stitches.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks TMP! Haha, I can only imagine the eye rolling. lol! I don't think I can let it go so I will have to deal with the scales. [emoji4] hopefully it will be fine. [emoji4]


Just saw you Mod shots! It looks great on you! Definitely a keeper! My hubby didn't roll his eyes, he was interested and was asking me if I wanted shelves for my bags like you have ,in you video! Thanks TB! I may be getting some purse shelving soon!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> I know y'all have seen this one before, but what a deal for $159 from ILD
> 
> View attachment 3201712
> 
> 
> Florentine twist strap hobo in natural.  OMG what a wonderful leather smell!  There's nothing like a Flo!
> 
> Also an earlier purchase from the outlet, Kimberly pebble leather in mustard.  Love this bag, I've been carrying her for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3201713
> 
> 
> And just for kicks and giggles, large Red Flo wristlet from ILD
> View attachment 3201714


Very nice finds E! Still lovin' that twist strap hobo....so pretty. I actually had that red wristlets in my hand. Kicking myself for not getting it. It goes great with the red interiors


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB!!!!!
> You did so well on your second trip. That Bordeaux Lexington is very pretty. I think it is very difficult to resist this color on any bag because it is that beautiful. Your Verona choice is lovely as well. And the showpiece.....the python is absolutely gorgeous! Charcoal....love, love, love! I love it and do want one at some point. Can't wait to hear your review after you've had it for a while. Would love to see some daylight pics when you get the opportunity. Oh, it is so beautiful. Thanks for the mod shots too. Enjoy it!
> 
> Btw, your Vitamix vid had me in stitches.




Thanks YD! I will try to get some outdoor pics of the Python when weather permits. It's been so yucky out! It's so pretty! I hope you can get your hands on one soon.  Yes, I went a little crazy.... 
Rotfl... The Vitamix. I know it was kind of a big fail, but I have been having lots of fun and success with it. Today I made a delicious vegetable juice (it want pretty, but it was delicious!) it tasted like V8 but all natural. I also love the Mango Daiquiri! Yum!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just saw you Mod shots! It looks great on you! Definitely a keeper! My hubby didn't roll his eyes, he was interested and was asking me if I wanted shelves for my bags like you have ,in you video! Thanks TB! I may be getting some purse shelving soon!




Thanks! Your husband is the best! I wish mine was more interested. At least he puts the shelves together for me. Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> I am so excited to move into Buckley. I have waited a long time because of the price but recently took the plunge. I love the marine color and this one is beautiful. Yeah!!!
> View attachment 3201709


AP!!!!!

This Buckley is stunning. I love the Marine color. The bag looks flawless. Dare I say another one to add to my list. Beauty-Full.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! Your husband is the best! I wish mine was more interested. At least he puts the shelves together for me. Lol! [emoji23]


Thanks my hubs is great! He's not always interested! This was his first reveal video! He was shocked you didn't open the box before hand! Lol....he watches Dooney shows on QVC with me sometimes, in spurts! I saw you ordered a City Barlow! Yeah!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!


I can understand why Vic. The ocean is worth diving into.


----------



## elbgrl

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice finds E! Still lovin' that twist strap hobo....so pretty. I actually had that red wristlets in my hand. Kicking myself for not getting it. It goes great with the red interiors





Thatsmypurse said:


> All great choices! I really love the Flo hobo! Great color too!





MiaBorsa said:


> Love them, Rosie!   Congrats!!   That hobo is gorgeous.





Twoboyz said:


> Love all three! Look at those colors! I almost bought the Flo hobo I'm black at the outlet yesterday. It looked so nice on, but I already have enough black bags so I passed on it. I'm still thinking about it, but the 50% off sale is over I think. Enjoy!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!



Hi V!

She's is stunning in ocean!  Can't wait to see more pics!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB!!!!!
> You did so well on your second trip. That Bordeaux Lexington is very pretty. I think it is very difficult to resist this color on any bag because it is that beautiful. Your Verona choice is lovely as well. And the showpiece.....the python is absolutely gorgeous! Charcoal....love, love, love! I love it and do want one at some point. Can't wait to hear your review after you've had it for a while. Would love to see some daylight pics when you get the opportunity. Oh, it is so beautiful. Thanks for the mod shots too. Enjoy it!
> 
> Btw, your Vitamix vid had me in stitches.




As promised, here is an outdoor shot. It's finally nice out today. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> As promised, here is an outdoor shot. It's finally nice out today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3202518



GORGEOUS!!!      I notice the plastic is still on... are we not decided yet?   I was closet diving earlier and noticed my python hobo; she needs to come out and play.  Maybe that will keep me from buying another.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks my hubs is great! He's not always interested! This was his first reveal video! He was shocked you didn't open the box before hand! Lol....he watches Dooney shows on QVC with me sometimes, in spurts! I saw you ordered a City Barlow! Yeah!




Lol! It's a true unboxing. [emoji4]

Yup I did! It's on preorder so who knows when I'll get it. I did it because I have a caramel Brenna coming today (surprise!) and I wanted to compare the two. I plan to keep the one I like better.  If I'm in love with caramel Brenna I might just cancel the Dooney order for the city.  With the sale on Dooney the City bag turns out to be cheaper than Brenna but it's not on easy pay. Decisions.... Ideally I'll chose one out of the three, Python included.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> GORGEOUS!!!      I notice the plastic is still on... are we not decided yet?   I was closet diving earlier and noticed my python hobo; she needs to come out and play.  Maybe that will keep me from buying another.




Thanks! I'll share my Kleenex with you. [emoji6]
I'm keeping the plastic on and not carrying for now because I have to wait for others to come and help me decide. Caramel Brenna and Natural City. [emoji16] Ideally I hope to keep one, but it might be two...


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> As promised, here is an outdoor shot. It's finally nice out today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3202518


It really is a beautiful bag TB. I certainly understand the hesitancy. I think you all know by now how I feel about paying full price for any bag. I have not done it yet and do not plan to any time soon. But that's me and my comfort level, plus the thrill of the hunt and bargain is a factor. Can't wait to see the others. I will add my 2 cents since I played with the samples. I thought the python was a bit stiff and therefore may be slightly awkward carrying versus the Brenna or City....but I don't have them to compare. And of course, I still love the look of the python, but at that price I am okay with loving it on someone else. If that makes sense.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3201994
> 
> 
> I am in love with this ocean color !!!!! Will get a better picture tomorrow in the sun!


 

I have the Denim and it looks the same, I agree, gorgeous bag and gorgeous color!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! I love this bag! Thanks for the info on the scales. I think  going to chance it.
> Everything about this bag is just so perfect.
> Sore thing! Here are some "mod"ified mod shots in my yoga pants. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3202093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202097
> 
> 
> I found the handles fold Into the outer pockets best in this one. When I folded them  into the center compartment it was hard to snap it closed. They fit in here perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 3202098


 
That bag looks great on you especially with those boots!!  The bag is a real stunner for sure!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> AP!!!!!
> 
> This Buckley is stunning. I love the Marine color. The bag looks flawless. Dare I say another one to add to my list. Beauty-Full.


 
Yes, yes, that Marine Buckley is to die for!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> As promised, here is an outdoor shot. It's finally nice out today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3202518




I just love it Ivana !! I have to go watch your unboxing now !! I can't wait to see your Brennan and the city bag !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!



Beautiful, Vic!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!




You will get so many compliments on it. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!


Your bag is so pretty!


I have Ocean Blue also. It is a beautiful color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!





Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty!
> 
> 
> I have Ocean Blue also. It is a beautiful color.



Lovely bags and pictures ladies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!


She looks so pretty in the sun! It rained here all day in Jersey:rain:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty!
> 
> 
> I have Ocean Blue also. It is a beautiful color.


Another pretty Ocean Flo!


----------



## reginatina

Anyone have any experience with returns to the Dooney website?  I returned a bag and they only gave me partial credit-- the cost of the bag and not the tax. That's not normal. I'll call tomorrow, but is that their practice?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> Anyone have any experience with returns to the Dooney website?  I returned a bag and they only gave me partial credit-- the cost of the bag and not the tax. That's not normal. I'll call tomorrow, but is that their practice?


Never heard of that! Not refunding shipping costs yes, but not taxes! Weird! I would definitely call. Good luck and let us know what they say!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Anyone have any experience with returns to the Dooney website?  I returned a bag and they only gave me partial credit-- the cost of the bag and not the tax. That's not normal. I'll call tomorrow, but is that their practice?



They have always refunded the entire purchase price including tax.  That sounds weird.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> They have always refunded the entire purchase price including tax.  That sounds weird.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Never heard of that! Not refunding shipping costs yes, but not taxes! Weird! I would definitely call. Good luck and let us know what they say!




Thanks!  I thought that was a bit unusual. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> Thanks!  I thought that was a bit unusual. I'll keep you guys updated.




I returned a wallet almost two weeks ago. Called them yesterday. I was on hold for almost 20 minutes. 3 days before that I emailed them. No response...uh, oh!  I have had two orders sitting since Friday with no update either. I will try again tomorrow. [emoji34]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney's customer service is always poor, but during the holidays it is HORRIBLE.   Long wait times and delayed processing...just pitiful.   I know they are busy, but really.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney's customer service is always poor, but during the holidays it is HORRIBLE.   Long wait times and delayed processing...just pitiful.   I know they are busy, but really.


That's not encouraging! , I just ordered one bag on Friday and another on Sunday, and haven't heard Boo from them! I would hope the bag I ordered on Friday would at least ship by tomorrow !


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's not encouraging! , I just ordered one bag on Friday and another on Sunday, and haven't heard Boo from them! I would hope the bag I ordered on Friday would at least ship by tomorrow !


I'm still waiting for an MLB satchel that I ordered on Nov 16 (to ship again as a Christmas gift) to change to shipped status!!! I called them on Friday and she assured me they have it in stock, and she kept emphasizing that it was still within their "time window", meaning the shipping time says 4-11 days, so if they ship it out on the 11th day, they have met some kind of commitment to the customer - how absurd is that?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It really is a beautiful bag TB. I certainly understand the hesitancy. I think you all know by now how I feel about paying full price for any bag. I have not done it yet and do not plan to any time soon. But that's me and my comfort level, plus the thrill of the hunt and bargain is a factor. Can't wait to see the others. I will add my 2 cents since I played with the samples. I thought the python was a bit stiff and therefore may be slightly awkward carrying versus the Brenna or City....but I don't have them to compare. And of course, I still love the look of the python, but at that price I am okay with loving it on someone else. If that makes sense.




Thanks YD! I also said I would never pay full price so that is probably the main reason for my hesitancy. Im feeling guilty. To me this Python feels softer than the Brenna, but I also didn't unstuff it so I wasn't comparing apples to apples. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> That bag looks great on you especially with those boots!!  The bag is a real stunner for sure!!




Thanks H! [emoji4]




Vicmarie said:


> I just love it Ivana !! I have to go watch your unboxing now !! I can't wait to see your Brennan and the city bag !!




Thanks Vickie! [emoji4] Brenna is on her way back to the Q. She was really nice, but I already have one caramel bag so I told myself I don't need another, especially at full price. I can't wait to see the City Barlow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*TB!!!!*   How is the weight on the python Barlow?


----------



## MaryBel

Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!

First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:


----------



## MaryBel

Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.


----------



## MaryBel

And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> I returned a wallet almost two weeks ago. Called them yesterday. I was on hold for almost 20 minutes. 3 days before that I emailed them. No response...uh, oh!  I have had two orders sitting since Friday with no update either. I will try again tomorrow. [emoji34]



That's not good. I was going to email them, but after your experience, I'll wait on the phone. It took almost two weeks to receive the item and I do realize standard delivery takes awhile, but they're shipping was slow and now this.

I hope you have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## reginatina

ahirau said:


> I'm still waiting for an MLB satchel that I ordered on Nov 16 (to ship again as a Christmas gift) to change to shipped status!!! I called them on Friday and she assured me they have it in stock, and she kept emphasizing that it was still within their "time window", meaning the shipping time says 4-11 days, so if they ship it out on the 11th day, they have met some kind of commitment to the customer - how absurd is that?



The two bags that I ordered never said shipped. I called customer service and they said they both shipped, but they never updated the status. One of them I even ordered with two day shipping and they wouldn't have provided a tracking number if I hadn't called. I love their products, but you are absolutely correct, that's absurd. It shouldn't take that long to process.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!


All great bags! That ostrich is gorgeous! I love the color combo! Bronze with grey, so nice! Enjoy  MB!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> All great bags! That ostrich is gorgeous! I love the color combo! Bronze with grey, so nice! Enjoy  MB!


 
Thanks GF!
I agree, the ostrich is so gorgeous! I love it! I think it's going to be one of my favorites!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> The two bags that I ordered never said shipped. I called customer service and they said they both shipped, but they never updated the status. One of them I even ordered with two day shipping and they wouldn't have provided a tracking number if I hadn't called. I love their products, but you are absolutely correct, that's absurd. It shouldn't take that long to process.


That's terrible! I'm used to getting an email when my products ship! Is that too up much to ask for? I really hope I don't have to wait 10+ days for my bag to ship! Ridiculous! Never had anything I ordered take that long! I got my Pom key chain from China by the 10th day!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *TB!!!!*   How is the weight on the python Barlow?




Oh I'm sorry! I think I forgot to answer that question for you before. Empty she feels about like my small Flo satchel. My Stanwich satchel feels heavier. However I loaded all of my stuff in the Python and with the thin strap on the shoulder it was not the most comfortable, certainly not like a nice hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3202631
> 
> 
> The outside pic of the ocean florentine satchel . I never knew how pretty the color was in person , I kind of feel like the cameras don't capture the true color . I just love it !!







Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is so pretty!
> 
> 
> I have Ocean Blue also. It is a beautiful color.




Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!
> 
> First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:







MaryBel said:


> Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.







MaryBel said:


> And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!




So gorgeous MaryBel! I love the ostrich too! So stunning!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So gorgeous MaryBel! I love the ostrich too! So stunning!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!
> 
> First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:





MaryBel said:


> Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.





MaryBel said:


> And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!



Great haul, MB!   I was eyeballing the drawstring in that ostrich, but I have the cognac DS so I passed on it.  I love the bronze color.   Congrats!!    (Oh, and if you have an older fob that is the brass cutout duck on the leather, it will look cute on that camo.)


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!
> 
> First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:


Wow MB!  That is really gorgeous!  Is that a Dillard's exclusive design?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I think I forgot to answer that question for you before. Empty she feels about like my small Flo satchel. My Stanwich satchel feels heavier. However I loaded all of my stuff in the Python and with the thin strap on the shoulder it was not the most comfortable, certainly not like a nice hobo.



:kiss:   Thank you!!   I am the Handbag Weight Police lately.    I was concerned because Q's description says 3 lb 1 oz... yikes!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!
> 
> First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:


So glad yours arrived in good condition GF. Now that I have had the domed satchel in my possession, I do like the size and will look for something in the future. Your ostrich is pretty and I like the camo too. I think the pattern is really nicely executed. You'll be all set for spring with the spearmint.


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.


I like this camo print too, only wish it wasn't associated with the family.  Remember the duck Jacquard print hey had some years ago - I think it was the Fairfield collection - I loved that print and the champtote design!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!


Beautiful color - you don't see this too often, perfect color for spring!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> I like this camo print too, only wish it wasn't associated with the family.  Remember the duck Jacquard print hey had some years ago - I think it was the Fairfield collection - I loved that print and the champtote design!



I remember the Fairfield collection and those plastic emblems that would come unglued and fall off.  What a fiasco.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> I remember the Fairfield collection and those plastic emblems that would come unglued and fall off.  What a fiasco.


Yes, I heard that that has happened, but I didn't have that experience - did you? I have 2 pebbled champtotes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Yes, I heard that that has happened, but I didn't have that experience - did you? I have 2 pebbled champtotes.



I actually never bought a single piece of Fairfield; I didn't care for the tortoise plastic duck.  I remember a few people on the old Q forum who had their duck fall off but just glued it back on.   I liked the style of the Champtotes, though.


----------



## Kylacove

MiaBorsa said:


> *TB!!!!*   How is the weight on the python Barlow?



It weighed 2.4 lbs by my scales.


----------



## reginatina

Spoke with customer service this morning, and they are having issues with their system.  They are processing refunds into two separate payments:  product and tax.  I was only on the phone for 10 minutes, and they have resolved the issue.  I haven't checked my account yet, but I'll give them a bit to refund the money.


----------



## reginatina

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's terrible! I'm used to getting an email when my products ship! Is that too up much to ask for? I really hope I don't have to wait 10+ days for my bag to ship! Ridiculous! Never had anything I ordered take that long! I got my Pom key chain from China by the 10th day!


 



Omg!  That's so funny. I received my Mulberry and Cambridge Satchel in less than a week and they were mailed from overseas.  I was thinking the same thing when it took that long.  Hope you get your items soon!  Waiting stinks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here are my goodies from the Dillard's sale. Luckily they arrived in good condition!
> 
> First my favorite, Dooney domed satchel in bronze with gray trim:





MaryBel said:


> Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.





MaryBel said:


> And lastly the pebbled leather cross body in spearmint! I have this same style in the chevron and I love how much it fits, so I had to get one in this color!



Hey MB! 

This is the time of year when it's most important to keep up with threads or I'm going to get way behind! 

Congrats on your Dillard's haul!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!   I was eyeballing the drawstring in that ostrich, but I have the cognac DS so I passed on it.  I love the bronze color.   Congrats!!    (Oh, and if you have an older fob that is the brass cutout duck on the leather, it will look cute on that camo.)




Thanks Sarah!
The new colors they are making on the ostrich are just awesome! 


Great idea on the fob! Let me check!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Wow MB!  That is really gorgeous!  Is that a Dillard's exclusive design?


 
Thanks GF!
I believe it is.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> This is the time of year when it's most important to keep up with threads or I'm going to get way behind!
> 
> Congrats on your Dillard's haul!




I've been behind most of the year! It's difficult to keep up!
Thanks GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kylacove said:


> It weighed 2.4 lbs by my scales.



Thank you!!   Have you carried yours yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Great idea on the fob! Let me check!



I have one of those fobs that I kept off of some trade-in bag a few years ago.  I am always "trying it on" different bags, lol.   (I'm easily amused.)


----------



## AnotherPurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I returned a wallet almost two weeks ago. Called them yesterday. I was on hold for almost 20 minutes. 3 days before that I emailed them. No response...uh, oh!  I have had two orders sitting since Friday with no update either. I will try again tomorrow. [emoji34]




Got them today in about 10 minutes. They said processing (as we know) is 24-48 hours. Being that I ordered in Saturday it should be shipped today. Jimmy agreed but he slipped in "should"! LOL. So my next question was so I should have them by Friday because CT is the next state over, right? Jimmy's response was...you should. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I am not holding my breath. He said in another week I "should" also see my return. My final comment was "Jimmy, you know how women are with our new bags, don't make me drive to Norwalk!" Jimmy replied...it's not just the women, it's the men too! He was sweet!


----------



## jeep317

Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.





Bristol in Chestnut!





Hobo in Chestnut!





Black pebbled Zip Zip:





Small Lexington in Aubergine:





The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.

Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> :kiss:   Thank you!!   I am the Handbag Weight Police lately.    I was concerned because Q's description says 3 lb 1 oz... yikes!!




You're welcome. It just doesn't feel that heavy to me. I wish there was a way for me to weigh it. My scale won't register anything that light weight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I* went a bit looney *during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;




Hi J!

I'm very interested! 

Don't worry, on the Looney Meter, a "bit" is way at the bottom! In fact, we've adjusted the meter so no one ever goes to the top of Looney by our standards! 

What great loot! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Got them today in about 10 minutes. They said processing (as we know) is 24-48 hours. Being that I ordered in Saturday it should be shipped today. Jimmy agreed but he slipped in "should"! LOL. So my next question was so I should have them by Friday because CT is the next state over, right? Jimmy's response was...you should. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] I am not holding my breath. He said in another week I "should" also see my return. My final comment was "Jimmy, you know how women are with our new bags, don't make me drive to Norwalk!" Jimmy replied...it's not just the women, it's the men too! He was sweet!




[emoji23] I love this story!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. [emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous loot!! Congrats! With those prices I can see why you misbehaved a little bit. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

Kylacove said:


> It weighed 2.4 lbs by my scales.




Thanks K! That is definitely more like it. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Then the camo domed satchel (Robertson's collection). I really like it, more than before I ordered it. It's really pretty in person. The R fob will definitely be removed.


 
Three very pretty bags, I think the one with the ducks is especially cute!!  Enjoy them all!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow!!  What a haul!!  I think with some serious massaging you might get most of those scratches out of the 2 Florentine bags and maybe with the help of a little conditioner too.  I love dark brown bags, they are so warm and rich looking.  You got some nice choices there!!


----------



## jeep317

Thanks, ladies! I'm still in awe, lol. If the scratches don't come out of the Florentines, it's ok. Then I won't feel guilty for purse abuse later. &#128514;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> jeep317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow!!  What a haul!!  I think with some serious massaging you might get most of those scratches out of the 2 Florentine bags and maybe with the help of a little conditioner too.  I love dark brown bags, they are so warm and rich looking.  You got some nice choices there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice loot!  I really like the zip zip and that purple! Nice! Pretty Florentines too! Don't feel bad, I need a little intervention myself!
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have one of those fobs that I kept off of some trade-in bag a few years ago.  I am always "trying it on" different bags, lol.   (I'm easily amused.)




It was a good idea to keep it! It looks good on many bags!

I was going to take it off my denim Erica but then I remembered I also have a denim puchette so I took it off the pouchette.


The problem with the duck fob is the way it ties. The handles in this bag are too fat for a simple knot but I switched the ties from the fobs and voila!


I was thinking the coach bear fob looks cute too! What do you think?


Here they are: 
The fobs in their original state


Then after the switch on the satchel


Here's the bear. I wouldn't put both at the same time, so just ignore the duck when looking at the bear.


And then the R fob with the duck tie. Still looks good!


Ah, and one more pic of the lining, it's cute!


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;




Love your haul!
And it's totally understandable, I think most of us with go as looney as you did, if nor more 


Try rubbing the scratches on your Florentine with the dust bag (yes, the blue one). I have done that and got rid of some and made some bigger ones less noticeable. 


Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;


Fantastic haul and nice variety. Those deals are unbelievable. I don't blame you one bit. Congrats on the great finds J!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> It was a good idea to keep it! It looks good on many bags!
> 
> I was going to take it off my denim Erica but then I remembered I also have a denim puchette so I took it off the pouchette.
> 
> 
> The problem with the duck fob is the way it ties. The handles in this bag are too fat for a simple knot but I switched the ties from the fobs and voila!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the coach bear fob looks cute too! What do you think?
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> The fobs in their original state
> 
> 
> Then after the switch on the satchel
> 
> 
> Here's the bear. I wouldn't put both at the same time, so just ignore the duck when looking at the bear.
> 
> 
> And then the R fob with the duck tie. Still looks good!
> 
> 
> Ah, and one more pic of the lining, it's cute!


You also have the 3D duck fob. I wondered how that would look on that bag, but the tag duck looks good. Now I am mad that I didn't try the Cayden bag in this print.


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Three very pretty bags, I think the one with the ducks is especially cute!!  Enjoy them all!!


 
Thanks GF!
I agree, the camo one is very cute!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> You also have the 3D duck fob. I wondered how that would look on that bag, but the tag duck looks good. Now I am mad that I didn't try the Cayden bag in this print.




Yep, I was thinking the same thing, the 3D duck will look good too!
I now what you mean...the regrets of the ones that got away!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> jeep317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Wow!!  What a haul!!  I think with some serious massaging you might get most of those scratches out of the 2 Florentine bags and maybe with the help of a little conditioner too.  I love dark brown bags, they are so warm and rich looking.  You got some nice choices there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice bags!
Click to expand...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same thing, the 3D duck will look good too!
> I now what you mean...the regrets of the ones that got away!


Yes, but you know there is always another one right around the corner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;



Wow, what a great haul!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> It was a good idea to keep it! It looks good on many bags!
> 
> I was going to take it off my denim Erica but then I remembered I also have a denim puchette so I took it off the pouchette.
> 
> 
> The problem with the duck fob is the way it ties. The handles in this bag are too fat for a simple knot but I switched the ties from the fobs and voila!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the coach bear fob looks cute too! What do you think?
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> The fobs in their original state
> 
> 
> Then after the switch on the satchel
> 
> 
> Here's the bear. I wouldn't put both at the same time, so just ignore the duck when looking at the bear.
> 
> 
> And then the R fob with the duck tie. Still looks good!
> 
> 
> Ah, and one more pic of the lining, it's cute!



Lots of possibilities there!    The 3D duck is cute, but heavy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> It was a good idea to keep it! It looks good on many bags!
> 
> I was going to take it off my denim Erica but then I remembered I also have a denim puchette so I took it off the pouchette.
> 
> 
> The problem with the duck fob is the way it ties. The handles in this bag are too fat for a simple knot but I switched the ties from the fobs and voila!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the coach bear fob looks cute too! What do you think?
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> The fobs in their original state
> 
> 
> Then after the switch on the satchel
> 
> 
> Here's the bear. I wouldn't put both at the same time, so just ignore the duck when looking at the bear.
> 
> 
> And then the R fob with the duck tie. Still looks good!
> 
> 
> Ah, and one more pic of the lining, it's cute!


Cute bag and Fobs! Twins on the Coach Bear Fob! I think the Bear and the Duck both look cute! The brown bear looks cute with the camo colors !


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;


Lovely bags in great colors!  Maybe some of the scratches can be rubbed out a bit...


----------



## gm2amm

jeep317 said:


> Anyone interested in a loot shoot? Lol. I went a bit looney during QVC's $89 Dooney sale at their outlet last weekend. I may need an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobo in Chestnut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black pebbled Zip Zip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Lexington in Aubergine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Florentine bags are a wee bit banged up but that's ok, the two pebbled beauties are brand new, still have plastic on them & dustbags & registration cards! I really lucked out.
> 
> Now I have to behave...for a while at least. &#9786;&#65039;


Oh my gosh, total score! I have both of those Flo bags in the same color and you can't really help the occasional scratch. Wish I'd gotten them at that awesome price!  I have a white zip zip and covet a black one....hoping to someday find an all black all pebble leather one, though. 
Enjoy those new ladies!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of possibilities there!    The 3D duck is cute, but heavy.




Yep! 
Well the R fob won't be an option. I will save that one for a gift. My dad's and my brother's name start with R so I can give it to my mom or SIL. Probably I'll get a bag with the matching trim and add the fob to it!


I agree, the 3D duck it's very cute and heavy. I need to try it to see how much weight it adds.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Cute bag and Fobs! Twins on the Coach Bear Fob! I think the Bear and the Duck both look cute! The brown bear looks cute with the camo colors !


 
Thanks!
Yeah, I think the brown of the bear goes well with the colors in the bag. I'll try it if I can find a way to attach it. 


These coach fobs are so cute! I wish they would have make bigger bags from the same collection at the outlet. I wanted a mini Bennett but it's too small for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I wish they would have make bigger bags from the same collection at the outlet. I wanted a mini Bennett but it's too small for me.



There is a regular Bennett, MB.  I got it in black and it's a good size; practically the same as my Ace.  (BTW, the Ace is on sale at Macy's and will be 40% off in SAS.  )


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> There is a regular Bennett, MB.  I got it in black and it's a good size; practically the same as my Ace.  (BTW, the Ace is on sale at Macy's and will be 40% off in SAS.  )




I know of the regular Bennett. The one I wanted is the one with the shearling on the sides.


Those Ace satchels are tempting me...trying to be good and I'm ignoring them...We'll se how long it lasts


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I know of the regular Bennett. The one I wanted is the one with the shearling on the sides.
> 
> 
> Those Ace satchels are tempting me...trying to be good and I'm ignoring them...We'll se how long it lasts



Oh, the shearling.  For some reason I have never liked shearling.   

Yeah, I almost called my Coach SA to see if she would price match Macy's on the green Ace since that's the best deal, but then I snapped out of it.   I have the wine colored one with tags still on, so I don't "need" another.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> There is a regular Bennett, MB.  I got it in black and it's a good size; practically the same as my Ace.  (BTW, the Ace is on sale at Macy's and will be 40% off in SAS.  )


What is SAS? I do love that Ace satchel but ouchy on the tag right now even at 25% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> What is SAS? I do love that Ace satchel but ouchy on the tag right now even at 25% off.



The "Semi Annual Sale" on Coach's website and in boutique stores.  Starts tomorrow I believe.

ETA--some markdowns are showing already.   http://www.coach.com/search?q=ace&searchkeyword=ace


----------



## MiaBorsa

WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!








And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:



Yowsa Sarah that's a beauty - congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:




She's gorgeous Sarah!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Yowsa Sarah that's a beauty - congrats!



She's fabulous, Rosie!!   You are going to need one of these.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah!
> Congrats!



Thanks, MB!!!   I love her.   Now the wallet quest begins.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:




She's a beauty!  I love the way the hardware looks on the strap.  And I'm happy to hear she's not heavy!

Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous, Rosie!!   You are going to need one of these.



Yes, and a python too!  Is there ever an end to it?


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:




Love the color!!!!


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:



That bag is stunning. You Dooneynistas are killing me. I'm seeing all your bags and having major Dooney envy!


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:



Wow, it's gorgeous! I love that color...and smooth leather!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty!  I love the way the hardware looks on the strap.  And I'm happy to hear she's not heavy!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, GF!   Did you load up Red yet??


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Yes, and a python too!  Is there ever an end to it?



  Nope.  'Fraid not.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Love the color!!!!



Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> That bag is stunning. You Dooneynistas are killing me. I'm seeing all your bags and having major Dooney envy!



Thanks very much!   No need to have envy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous! I love that color...and smooth leather!



Thank you.  The leather is wonderful.


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I also tried on the bigger one but it seemed too big and it was sliding. Off my shoulder. I was never a crossbody person but I've been trying it lately and kind of lining it. I wore this one tonight to my sons hockey game and I have to say I'm loving this little bag. I'm in love with this color too. [emoji4]



Mine does tend to slide a little too! But I was also being a bit awkward because I didn't want to accidentally wreck the poof I had attached to it. lol I'm glad to hear it's working out for you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:


It GORGEOUS! The color looks a little darker than I thought it would be, but I love it! It looks like a great size too! I can't wait now for mine! I better have it before Christmas, for Dooneys sake!:santawave:


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:


Oh so gorgeous--just perfect. I am so glad she is not heavy, swoon worthy!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> It GORGEOUS! The color looks a little darker than I thought it would be, but I love it! It looks like a great size too! I can't wait now for mine! I better have it before Christmas, for Dooneys sake!:santawave:



You are going to love it!   Hopefully you will get yours soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh so gorgeous--just perfect. I am so glad she is not heavy, swoon worthy!!



Thanks, KC.  I'm glad she's not heavy, too!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:


Gorgeous in desert, and I like the small size too - my next one will be the small.  How do you like the leather?


----------



## Sparker

That took my breath away!!!!  That first pic.....the color.....omg!!  Very nice!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Gorgeous in desert, and I like the small size too - my next one will be the small.  How do you like the leather?



Thanks, A!   I love the color, and I LOVE the leather.  It's so smooth and supple.  I think it will age beautifully.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sparker said:


> That took my breath away!!!!  That first pic.....the color.....omg!!  Very nice!!



Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:



So beautiful! I love the beefy hardware too.  It's nice that Dooney is paying attention to some of the deatails on this new bag.  Thanks for the comparison pictures. Your flo satchel is yummy too!  It would be like Christmas if I can find this bag at the outlet for 40% off so I can cancel my order on Dooney.com.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thank you!



Hahaha....I am finally seeing the details of your avatar now that I'm on my laptop.  It's so cute! Love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF!   Did you load up Red yet??



Mornin' Sarah!

I just saw this post.  Yes!  I loaded her up yesterday afternoon but was too lazy to go back out again.   Her first outing may be Peet's Coffee this morning!


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:



Love your barlow! Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:




Gorgeous leather and color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful! I love the beefy hardware too.  It's nice that Dooney is paying attention to some of the deatails on this new bag.  Thanks for the comparison pictures. Your flo satchel is yummy too!  It would be like Christmas if I can find this bag at the outlet for 40% off so I can cancel my order on Dooney.com.



Thanks, TB.  I'm loving this so much more than the Brenna, so I'm glad I returned that one and bought this one.  I got it from Bonton's F&F (25% off, free shipping and no tax), so I feel like I got a "deal".    I am really curious about them turning up at the outlets so soon, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> I just saw this post.  Yes!  I loaded her up yesterday afternoon but was too lazy to go back out again.   Her first outing may be Peet's Coffee this morning!



Woot!   I'll be on the lookout for your pics.   Your new bag is gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Love your barlow! Congrats!



Thanks, girl!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous leather and color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   I'll be on the lookout for your pics.   Your new bag is gorgeous.



Thanks Sarah!  :kiss:

I posted pics in the "Which Dooney/Carrying..." thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!  :kiss:
> 
> I posted pics in the "Which Dooney/Carrying..." thread.



I just saw them.  I love the pics, love the scarf, and LOVE your new bag.   Now I want one, too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I just saw them.  I love the pics, love the scarf, and LOVE your new bag.  * Now I want one, too!! *




I think you should get one.:devil:  It meets your requirement for a lightweight bag, and I think it'll be large enough to hold what you carry, without being too big.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I think you should get one.:devil:  It meets your requirement for a lightweight bag, and I think it'll be large enough to hold what you carry, without being too big.



I have a couple of zipzips, but no saffiano.   I love the style but that "strap attaches to the handles" thing is so annoying.  However...  I am still mulling it over.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a couple of zipzips, but no saffiano.*   I love the style but that "strap attaches to the handles" thing is so annoying. * However...  I am still mulling it over.



I know exactly what you mean! That's what held me back.  But I was going to carry her in SF too, which meant I was going to use the strap a lot and I knew it would bother me.  Now that I have the zebra tote for weekends in SF, I'm only carrying the zip zip when I'm driving around running errands in Oakland.  I didn't use the strap much on the croco zip zip, so I won't need to use it much on this one.  I carried her in the crook of my elbow when I was shopping at Walmart this morning and she was very comfortable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I know exactly what you mean! That's what held me back.  But I was going to carry her in SF too, which meant I was going to use the strap a lot and I knew it would bother me.  Now that I have the zebra tote for weekends in SF, I'm only carrying the zip zip when I'm driving around running errands in Oakland.  I didn't use the strap much on the croco zip zip, so I won't need to use it much on this one.  I carried her in the crook of my elbow when I was shopping at Walmart this morning and she was very comfortable.



Yeah, I haven't been carrying bags on my shoulder lately anyhow.  She's a great little hand-held satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have a couple of zipzips, but no saffiano.   I love the style but that "strap attaches to the handles" thing is so annoying.  However...  I am still mulling it over.





RuedeNesle said:


> I know exactly what you mean! That's what held me back.  But I was going to carry her in SF too, which meant I was going to use the strap a lot and I knew it would bother me.  Now that I have the zebra tote for weekends in SF, I'm only carrying the zip zip when I'm driving around running errands in Oakland.  I didn't use the strap much on the croco zip zip, so I won't need to use it much on this one.  I carried her in the crook of my elbow when I was shopping at Walmart this morning and she was very comfortable.



GFs,

I agree the strap attaching to the handles is annoying, since it will pull them up but once you put in your shoulder, you can push the handles down and they will stay that way most of the time, normally until you take it off your shoulder. You should try this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GFs,
> 
> I agree the strap attaching to the handles is annoying, since it will pull them up but once you put in your shoulder, you can push the handles down and they will stay that way most of the time, normally until you take it off your shoulder. You should try this!



I have already done that, MB.   Personally, I don't care for the "this side on front and that side on back" attachment configuration.  I just like a shoulder strap to attach to the ends of the bag.   (Of course, I mostly carry the zipzip by the handles anyway.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GFs,
> 
> I agree the strap attaching to the handles is annoying, since it will pull them up but once you put in your shoulder, you can push the handles down and they will stay that way most of the time, normally until you take it off your shoulder. You should try this!



After carrying my zip zip for less than 7 hours I've decided she's far too pretty to worry about the strap.  She's light enough for me to take it off completely if I want.  I'm just so happy I didn't continue to let it stop me from getting her!


----------



## ahirau

Just got back from grocery shopping, eating some lunch and the postman knocks on the door - he's got 2 big boxes from DBI for me today!  Will post some pics later today - these are my purchases from the Black Friday 30% off sale!  Unfortunately. my MLB bag I need for a Christmas gift is still MIA (ordered 11/16).


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping, eating some lunch and the postman knocks on the door - he's got 2 big boxes from DBI for me today!  Will post some pics later today - these are my purchases from the Black Friday 30% off sale!  Unfortunately. my MLB bag I need for a Christmas gift is still MIA (ordered 11/16).



Yippee!!   Let's see what you got!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> After carrying my zip zip for less than 7 hours I've decided she's far too pretty to worry about the strap.  She's light enough for me to take it off completely if I want.  I'm just so happy I didn't continue to let it stop me from getting her!




I'm so glad you decided to give her a chance. It's such a comfortable bag....and so classy too. [emoji4]



ahirau said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping, eating some lunch and the postman knocks on the door - he's got 2 big boxes from DBI for me today!  Will post some pics later today - these are my purchases from the Black Friday 30% off sale!  Unfortunately. my MLB bag I need for a Christmas gift is still MIA (ordered 11/16).




Woo hoo! More goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad you decided to give her a chance. It's such a comfortable bag....and so classy too. [emoji4]



Mornin' TB!

Thanks!  I'm really happy I did too!  I know my Dooney Sisters know what they're talking about and when so many of them love this bag I knew I had to at least give it a try. No surprise I love the color or the style, but I'm a lot happier than I expected!  She feels lighter than my croco satchel, and her zipper looks so good when it's closed.  This was an early Christmas gift from my DD!  I'm just happy she didn't make me wait until Christmas to carrying her!


ETA:  I LOVE your Holiday Avatar!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm really happy I did too!  I know my Dooney Sisters know what they're talking about and when so many of them love this bag I knew I had to at least give it a try. No surprise I love the color or the style, but I'm a lot happier than I expected!  She feels lighter than my croco satchel, and her zipper looks so good when it's closed.  This was an early Christmas gift from my DD!  I'm just happy she didn't make me wait until Christmas to carrying her!



I'm so glad you are loving your new bag, girl!!   She is a real beauty.   How sweet of your DD to buy her for you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm so glad you are loving your new bag, girl!!   She is a real beauty.   How sweet of your DD to buy her for you.



Mornin' Sarah! 

Thanks!

She said she likes to surprise people on Christmas, but after surprising me with a much needed laptop last year she knew all I'd be happy with is a new handbag.   And knowing how I am about my bags she wanted it to be something I'd use and love, so she let me pick it out.  I told her I'd look for a good sale and I'd buy it at a price I'd be willing to spend if I were paying for it.  I was so worried I'd have to wait until the after Christmas sales, so you know how excited I was when I got the email about the 20% Surprise Sale! I asked her if she wanted to go with me to get it and she had the same expression on her face that I had when my DH asked me if I want to go to Home Depot with him.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> She said she likes to surprise people on Christmas, but after surprising me with a much needed laptop last year she knew all I'd be happy with is a new handbag.   And knowing how I am about my bags she wanted it to be something I'd use and love, so she let me pick it out.  I told her I'd look for a good sale and I'd buy it at a price I'd be willing to spend if I were paying for it.  I was so worried I'd have to wait until the after Christmas sales, so you know how excited I was when I got the email about the 20% Surprise Sale! *I asked her if she wanted to go with me to get it and she had the same expression on her face that I had when my DH asked me if I want to go to Home Depot with him.*



   I know that look!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I know that look!!!



I know you do!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm really happy I did too!  I know my Dooney Sisters know what they're talking about and when so many of them love this bag I knew I had to at least give it a try. No surprise I love the color or the style, but I'm a lot happier than I expected!  She feels lighter than my croco satchel, and her zipper looks so good when it's closed.*  This was an early Christmas gift from my DD!  I'm just happy she didn't make me wait until Christmas to carrying her!*
> 
> 
> ETA:  I LOVE your Holiday Avatar!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> She said she likes to surprise people on Christmas, but after surprising me with a much needed laptop last year she knew all I'd be happy with is a new handbag.   And knowing how I am about my bags she wanted it to be something I'd use and love, so she let me pick it out.  I told her I'd look for a good sale and I'd buy it at a price I'd be willing to spend if I were paying for it.  I was so worried I'd have to wait until the after Christmas sales, so you know how excited I was when I got the email about the 20% Surprise Sale! *I asked her if she wanted to go with me to get it and she had the same expression on her face that I had when my DH asked me if I want to go to Home Depot with him*.


 
That's so nice of your DD to get it for you! It makes the bag extra special!
I'm so glad you were able to get it before Christmas and that she let you carry it.


And I know that face, pretty much the same one I get from my boys (DH and DS) when I ask them if they want to go to the outlet with me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's so nice of your DD to get it for you! It makes the bag extra special!
> I'm so glad you were able to get it before Christmas and that she let you carry it.
> 
> 
> And I know that face, pretty much the same one I get from my boys (DH and DS) when I ask them if they want to go to the outlet with me.




Mornin' MB! 

Thanks!  It does make it extra special and she smiles every time she sees me carrying her around the house. (What? You don't do that? )

 I'm sure you get that look a lot from them!


----------



## ahirau

By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.


Grey/Cranberry Janette






Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette 





















Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather






I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!



These are lovely.  I especially like the gray/cranberry.  I see a Montecito somewhere in my future. . Enjoy! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/Montecito%20Janette%20Grey_Cranberry%203_zps5x6xcb6u.jpg[/
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette :p
> 
> [IMG]http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/Montecito%20Sm%20Briana%20Black_Green%201_zpsl2p1dw5t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!


Wow! Gorgeous bags! I love the leather and structure of the Montecito collection! Love all your color choices! That olive pebble bag is cute too! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> She said she likes to surprise people on Christmas, but after surprising me with a much needed laptop last year she knew all I'd be happy with is a new handbag.   And knowing how I am about my bags she wanted it to be something I'd use and love, so she let me pick it out.  I told her I'd look for a good sale and I'd buy it at a price I'd be willing to spend if I were paying for it.  I was so worried I'd have to wait until the after Christmas sales, so you know how excited I was when I got the email about the 20% Surprise Sale! I asked her if she wanted to go with me to get it and she had the same expression on her face that I had when my DH asked me if I want to go to Home Depot with him.


What an awesome Christmas gift and DD! Congrats RN! Enjoy your gift!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> *I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!*



Wow, I love all your new goodies, A!!   I am seriously going to have to look closer at the Montecitos.   I'm glad to see some of the BF/CM orders arriving.  

And that little Sawyer is DARLING.  I absolutely love olive in the pebble.  

Oh, and "done for a while?"   HAHAHAHA   Good one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!



Hi A!

You're going to start me obsessing about these bags! You have a beautiful collection!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> What an awesome Christmas gift and DD! Congrats RN! Enjoy your gift!



Hi TMP!

Thanks very much!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> These are lovely.  I especially like the gray/cranberry.  I see a Montecito somewhere in my future. . Enjoy! !


Thanks MrsKC!  I especially like the small Briana, great small-med size and lightweight for running around town, and holds all I normally take to work except water bottle.


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! Gorgeous bags! I love the leather and structure of the Montecito collection! Love all your color choices! That olive pebble bag is cute too! Enjoy your goodies!


Thank you TMP!  Love these bags and the adorable Sawyer.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> Thanks!  It does make it extra special and she smiles every time she sees me carrying her around the house. (*What? You don't do that?* )
> 
> I'm sure you get that look a lot from them!


 
Do what?


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!




Awesome haul GF!
Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, I love all your new goodies, A!!   I am seriously going to have to look closer at the Montecitos.   I'm glad to see some of the BF/CM orders arriving.
> 
> And that little Sawyer is DARLING.  I absolutely love olive in the pebble.
> 
> Oh, and "done for a while?"   HAHAHAHA   Good one.


Thanks Sarah!  Yes, I am probably just fooling myself, as I do have my eye out for another City Barlow or florentine zip Barlow.  But really, it is time for another hiatus I think.  These montecitos may be too stiff for some tastes, but the colors have won me over!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> You're going to start me obsessing about these bags! You have a beautiful collection!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you RN! The colors on these bags make me smile


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF!
> Congrats!


Thank you MB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!




Niiiice haul... I only own one Montecito but I love it, so I can see your love.


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Niiiice haul... I only own one Montecito but I love it, so I can see your love.


Thanks PTB! I must stop now with these bags, I am running out of room here


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Do what?



Walk around the house with your new bag on your arm like you're going somewhere, but you're only going to another room to get something. Okay, I guess I am all alone on this one!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Walk around the house with your new bag on your arm like you're going somewhere, but you're only going to another room to get something. Okay, I guess I am all alone on this one!




The premilinary diagnosis is handbag psychosis, however I am working on a more specific dx for us. Still collecting evidence .


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Walk around the house with your new bag on your arm like you're going somewhere, but you're only going to another room to get something. Okay, I guess I am all alone on this one!




Ah, well, I kind of do that, change purse, go to the mirror and pose with it, and then take it to my home office and look at her when I'm bored.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Walk around the house with your new bag on your arm like you're going somewhere, but you're only going to another room to get something. Okay, I guess I am all alone on this one!


No, your not alone RN! I've done a lap or two around my house with a new purse!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> The premilinary diagnosis is handbag psychosis, however I am working on a more specific dx for us. Still collecting evidence .



  Yes, please come up with a good medical sounding name.  I'd like to convince my family it's more than just a handbag obsession!



MaryBel said:


> Ah, well, I kind of do that, change purse, go to the mirror and pose with it, and then take it to my home office and look at her when I'm bored.



Close enough!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> No, your not alone RN! I've done a lap or two around my house with a new purse!



I knew I was hanging out with the right crowd!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!


Gosh A, these Montecito's are beautiful! I can't even pick a favorite there. You have really opened my eyes to this line.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> The premilinary diagnosis is *handbag psychosis*, however I am working on a more specific dx for us. Still collecting evidence .


I think that is pretty good diagnosis.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I think that is pretty good diagnosis.


I truly fits, doesn't it .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A*:  great new handbags.   Enjoy using them.  I'll have to check out the Montecito next time I'm in a store.  The colors are beautiful.  And I'm curious about how the leather feels.


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Gosh A, these Montecito's are beautiful! I can't even pick a favorite there. You have really opened my eyes to this line.


Thank you YD!  I am over the moon with them, would get all color combos if I could!!


----------



## ahirau

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A*:  great new handbags.   Enjoy using them.  I'll have to check out the Montecito next time I'm in a store.  The colors are beautiful.  And I'm curious about how the leather feels.


Thanks L! Yes, the color combos are what reeled me in, the leather is stiff though and they are very structured. But the sizes feel good to me, both as handbags, and the Janette is brilliant for a work tote!


----------



## elbgrl

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!




gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/Montecito%20Janette%20Grey_Cranberry%204_KS%20Roses%20Wallet_
> 
> [IMG]http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/Montecito%20Sm%20Briana%20Black_Green%201_zpsl2p1dw5t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!


Where did u purchase from? Ilovedooney has a couple Brianna's, but I like your color combo!


----------



## cutesheeps

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!



Omg! What a great haul! So happy for all your Montecito (and Sawyer!) babies! I am really liking the Janette. Looks like a fun one to tote! ^.^


----------



## swags

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!



Great looking bags! I love the first color combo


----------



## ahirau

elbgrl said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you E!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Where did u purchase from? Ilovedooney has a couple Brianna's, but I like your color combo!


Hi TMP, these 3 were purchased from Dooney.com over the black friday weekend sale.  You can find selected colors on several sites like ILD, Macys. Nordstrom, etc, but dooney.com still has the most color options.


----------



## ahirau

cutesheeps said:


> Omg! What a great haul! So happy for all your Montecito (and Sawyer!) babies! I am really liking the Janette. Looks like a fun one to tote! ^.^


Thank you cutesheeps! Yes, the Janette is a fun tote, using them mostly for work stuff!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi TMP, these 3 were purchased from Dooney.com over the black friday weekend sale.  You can find selected colors on several sites like ILD, Macys. Nordstrom, etc, but dooney.com still has the most color options.


Thanks!


----------



## ahirau

swags said:


> Great looking bags! I love the first color combo


Thank you swags!


----------



## Allieandalf

Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]




Very pretty! She's perfect for Christmas and for pretty much any other day!
Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]


Very pretty bag!


----------



## cutesheeps

ahirau said:


> Thank you cutesheeps! Yes, the Janette is a fun tote, using them mostly for work stuff!



Awesome! *u *



Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]



Love that shape!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Sorry...not sure where to ask this...does anyone have a lexy with this leather - it's amber for the color I guess. Wanted to add one to my collection - I have heard that the Lexingtons are a "staple". This is the large...thoughts?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry...not sure where to ask this...does anyone have a lexy with this leather - it's amber for the color I guess. Wanted to add one to my collection - I have heard that the Lexingtons are a "staple". This is the large...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208467




I've seen this leather before but don't own any bags in it. Yes, I'm sure it's Amber. I have the large pebbled Lexi in Caramel and love it. It's slim but perfect for a grab-and-go kinda tote. Very comfortable bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry...not sure where to ask this...does anyone have a lexy with this leather - it's amber for the color I guess. Wanted to add one to my collection - I have heard that the Lexingtons are a "staple". This is the large...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208467


These were on ILD. The small in white is still there and it comes with a zip around wallet.

The pic you show is very nice but I don't personally own that particular leather.


----------



## MrsKC

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]



So pretty. I love Olivia .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]


So pretty! I love her in RED! Perfect Christmas bag! Bag twins(Fraternal) , I have her in Midnight Blue! A great bag to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]



She's beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]


 Perfect!!


----------



## Allieandalf

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty! She's perfect for Christmas and for pretty much any other day!
> Congrats!







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!







cutesheeps said:


> Awesome! *u *
> 
> 
> 
> Love that shape!







MrsKC said:


> So pretty. I love Olivia .







Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I love her in RED! Perfect Christmas bag! Bag twins(Fraternal) , I have her in Midnight Blue! A great bag to carry.







RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!







hydrangeagirl said:


> Perfect!!




Thank you ladies!  Will probably carry her though Christmas.


----------



## Allieandalf

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry...not sure where to ask this...does anyone have a lexy with this leather - it's amber for the color I guess. Wanted to add one to my collection - I have heard that the Lexingtons are a "staple". This is the large...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208467




I have a black hobo in this type of leather and love it.  It's not as shiny as patent leather but not a matte finish either.  It has a very nice sheen to it, a perfect in between kind of finish.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]



Love it!   Perfect Christmas red!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



Hey girlie!   Nice looking avatar you have there.     Is Colette depressed over being removed?


----------



## Daquiri

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]



So pretty. The leather looks wonderful. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Sorry...not sure where to ask this...does anyone have a lexy with this leather - it's amber for the color I guess. Wanted to add one to my collection - I have heard that the Lexingtons are a "staple". This is the large...thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208467




I've seen these at the outlet. They looked really nice, with a bit of a sheen/ gloss to them. I own two small lexingtons in the pebbled leather and I love them. They are so easy to carry and the outside pockets are so handy for my phone.


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> By now ladies, it should come as no surprise that I am obsessed with the Montecito line - so I had to get a few more color options during the BF sale.  These colors were not available at Seattle outlet or I would have got them there.
> 
> 
> Grey/Cranberry Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fab with semi-new Kate Spade wallet and other accessories I got over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I needed the black set in the small Briana and the Janette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, since I also am obsessed with the Sawyers, I got the Olive in Pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for awhile, sheesh!!!




Gorgeous haul A! The colors are so striking! The sawyer is so adorable. Enjoy them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3208377
> 
> Olivia satchel in red pebbled leather.  This will be my Christmas bag [emoji4]




Ho Ho Ho Happy Dance! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Allieandalf

Daquiri said:


> So pretty. The leather looks wonderful. Enjoy your new bag!







Twoboyz said:


> Ho Ho Ho Happy Dance! She's gorgeous!




Thank you!  She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.


 
Yay! I'm so happy you finally got it! Wow, this birdie was difficult to trap!
She's stunning! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

My tartan beauty finally got here! 
But be my luck that FedEx decided to stop by exactly when DH was here for lunch...ugh

First the horror...no box! C'mon Macy's! We are talking structured handbags, not clothes!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.



Oh she is gorgeous! Glad she made it safely! !


----------



## MaryBel

Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yay! I'm so happy you finally got it! Wow, this birdie was difficult to trap!
> She's stunning! Congrats!


Thanks GF. And thanks for your assistance in getting it. You seem to be well known at the Seattle Outlet. Wonder why?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


OMG.....it was sent in a bag? Did they run out of boxes or what?

Well luckily it still looks good. I love the litte tassels too! I had no idea it was trimmed with Saffiano. That tartan pattern makes it look like a present just the way it is. Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.



Oh she is so festive! The tassels are great!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.




Love this for the holidays but I am horrified that they didn't put it in a box. Welcome to the world of holiday shipping. Everyone is taking shortcuts and being less careful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.



Love the ostrich!   Congrats YD; I'm glad she finally made it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.



She's darling, MB!   Hopefully that little dent will disappear.  Macy's should be ashamed of that shipping; they have done that to me before and it's maddening.


----------



## momjules

She's such a nice pattern.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks GF. And thanks for your assistance in getting it. You seem to be well known at the Seattle Outlet. Wonder why?


 

No problem GF!
Yeah, I wonder why too


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


Very pretty for the holidays!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG.....it was sent in a bag? Did they run out of boxes or what?
> 
> Well luckily it still looks good. I love the litte tassels too! I had no idea it was trimmed with Saffiano. That tartan pattern makes it look like a present just the way it is. Very pretty!




I don't know how they decide to do that. Sometimes I get boxes, and sometimes I get the plastic bag, not even padded! It's not the first time. L&T also does this! They need to learn from Dillard's and Nordstrom!


Yeah, the trim is saffiano but it feels softer than the one in my zip zip. I'm guessing the backing of the leather is a different (softer) material that's why it feels more pliable than in my saffiano zip zips!


I agree, it looks like a present! So cute!



MrsKC said:


> Oh she is so festive! The tassels are great!


 
Thanks KC!
She's ready for the holidays!




AnotherPurse said:


> Love this for the holidays but I am horrified that they didn't put it in a box. Welcome to the world of holiday shipping. Everyone is taking shortcuts and being less careful!


 
Thanks GF!
Yeah, they drive me nuts when they do this...Those are some 5 minutes of terror while opening the bag! Not exactly the feeling you want to experience!


The problem is they don't do it just for the holidays. 




MiaBorsa said:


> She's darling, MB!   Hopefully that little dent will disappear.  Macy's should be ashamed of that shipping; they have done that to me before and it's maddening.


 
Thanks GF!
I'm hopping she will, I think if it doesn't do it by itself, maybe a light massage after applying some conditioner might do the trick!


I agree, now I'm hoping I get one of those emails to review the item so I can tell them how they ruined the experience!






momjules said:


> She's such a nice pattern.




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty for the holidays!




Thanks GF!
I agree, perfect print for the holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.




She _IS_ gorgeous MB! You would think these stores get enough of a volume discount on shipping that they can afford to send handbags carefully shipped in bubble wrap and proper size boxes.   I'm happy the dent is not a deal breaker.  She's still a beauty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


I love it. MaryBel! The colors and those tassels. They should consider putting tassels on more zip zips, it's really cute! Macys is crazy for sending a designer bag in a plastic bag! I would bring said bag to your local Macys and complain or call them. Maybe they will offer you some sort of discount or something! I do think the dent will go away with time, just keep it stuffed and maybe a touch of conditioner.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.




Pretty bird...pretty bird! Wow she's gorgeous and the tassel is perfect. I'm so glad you and birdie are finally together. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.




Lovely YD! Glad she finally flew in. The color is gorg


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My tartan beauty finally got here!
> But be my luck that FedEx decided to stop by exactly when DH was here for lunch...ugh
> 
> First the horror...no box! C'mon Macy's! We are talking structured handbags, not clothes!




It's just terrible that Macy's does this. I mean we are talking a higher end department store?! WTH?! 
Why do these drivers always seem to have the worst timing? I hope all is good.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.




She's adorable! I love the colors! It's nice you have a possible option to exchange. I hope it works out.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.


Wow! Gorgeous birdie and the tassel looks like it came with the bag! So nice! I love the color too! Enjoy!


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.



I love everything about this!



MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.



This is perfect for the season.  I love it.  I bailed on getting the tartan bag I had in my cart, now I regret it even more.  I hope you love it or can exchange.  

You two are GOING to make me get a zip zip.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


 
That's  just adorable!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is gorgeous! Glad she made it safely! !


 thanks KC. Me too!



MiaBorsa said:


> Love the ostrich!   Congrats YD; I'm glad she finally made it.


 Thanks MB. Yes we love our "birdies"!



Twoboyz said:


> Pretty bird...pretty bird! Wow she's gorgeous and the tassel is perfect. I'm so glad you and birdie are finally together. [emoji4]


 Thanks TB! Yes finally! I think the birdie actually flew over your house on the way here.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely YD! Glad she finally flew in. The color is gorg


 Thanks P! She's safe and sound in the nest.



Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! Gorgeous birdie and the tassel looks like it came with the bag! So nice! I love the color too! Enjoy!


 Thanks TMP, yes I think it looks like it came on the bag too!



Suzwhat said:


> I love everything about this! You two are GOING to make me get a zip zip.


 Thanks Suz! I love it too! You must get one. Every Dooney girl has to have at least one zippy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  love your tan ostrich zip zip.  I got one a few years ago.  Is your a Dillards exclusive ostrich or one from Dooney's Italian collection (Sahara)?  



*MB:*  that tartan plaid is so cute.  I never thought I would want one... but now I do! 


  Enjoy your new handbags YD and MB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  love your tan ostrich zip zip.  I got one a few years ago.  Is your a Dillards exclusive ostrich or one from Dooney's Italian collection (Sahara)?
> 
> Enjoy your new handbags YD and MB.



Thanks LJ. It is one of the Dillard's exclusive's. Apparently this color is sold out on their website. Luckily the outlet had it. I see Dillard's has some new ostrich bags. Check their site. Pretty nice!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  love your tan ostrich zip zip.  I got one a few years ago.  Is your a Dillards exclusive ostrich or one from Dooney's Italian collection (Sahara)?
> 
> 
> 
> *MB:*  that tartan plaid is so cute.  I never thought I would want one... but now I do!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new handbags YD and MB.




GF, it's reduced to $181 plus the extra 25% on Macys.com


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, it's reduced to $181 plus the extra 25% on Macys.com



And, for no additional charge...they will ship it in a plastic bag!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She _IS_ gorgeous MB! You would think these stores get enough of a volume discount on shipping that they can afford to send handbags carefully shipped in bubble wrap and proper size boxes.   I'm happy the dent is not a deal breaker.  She's still a beauty!




Thanks GF!
You would think that but then they do these weird things!
The weird thing is that don't do this all the time, most of the time they use boxes, so I don't know what's the deal!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love it. MaryBel! The colors and those tassels. They should consider putting tassels on more zip zips, it's really cute! Macys is crazy for sending a designer bag in a plastic bag! I would bring said bag to your local Macys and complain or call them. Maybe they will offer you some sort of discount or something! I do think the dent will go away with time, just keep it stuffed and maybe a touch of conditioner.




Thanks GF!
I agree, they should put the tassels on more bags! 


I will call them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's just terrible that Macy's does this. I mean we are talking a higher end department store?! WTH?!
> Why do these drivers always seem to have the worst timing? I hope all is good.




I know, it's crazy!


Yes, they always stop at the worst time. Normally he comes mid morning but today he decided to stop at the wrong time and ring the bell. Sometimes he doesn't even ring the bell but he had to do it today. We were having lunch when the bell rang, I was kind of expecting it since I heard the noise from the truck so I told DH, ah, it's UPS. I was prepared to say it was my WEN if he asked but he didn't.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's adorable! I love the colors! It's nice you have a possible option to exchange. I hope it works out.


 

Thanks GF!
I'll see what can be done.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> This is perfect for the season.  I love it.  I bailed on getting the tartan bag I had in my cart, now I regret it even more.  I hope you love it or can exchange.
> 
> You two are GOING to make me get a zip zip.


 
Thanks GF!
Well, they are still on sale on Macys.com, extra 25% until tomorrow!


You should definitely get one, the zip zip is the perfect bag!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.


Adorable bag, perfect for the holidays!  I love this plaid - very classic and eye catching!  Congrats on your new bag MB!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.


Beautiful ostrich zip-zip, looks gorgeous in the natural!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.



Mornin' YD!

How did I miss this post??!!  She's beautiful!  And the Brahmin tassel looks like it was made for her!  Perfect!

Congrats!


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> My tartan beauty finally got here!
> But be my luck that FedEx decided to stop by exactly when DH was here for lunch...ugh
> 
> First the horror...no box! C'mon Macy's! We are talking structured handbags, not clothes!


Oh my gosh, shipping in just a plastic bag is totally unacceptable! I hope your new bag was safe inside and arrived unscathed..I think I'd be letting Macy's know how incredibly horrible their shipping was!


----------



## gm2amm

YankeeDooney said:


> I know this is not a new bag in the Dooney line but my long awaited Tan Ostrich Zip Zip arrived Monday. I attached the Brahmin tassel that I received for free for answering survey questions at their tent sale. The color is almost a perfect match. I love the look. Finally my little "birdie" is home.


She's gorgeous and that tassel looks like it was made just for her!!


----------



## Honeytown

What a great thread.  

Wow, That ostrich bag has to be one of the prettiest zip zips ever. Congrats on a lovely bag!

The one in the tartan plaid is sooooo adorable.   Oops, I think I may have slipped and followed the helpful link to Macy's sale. Hehee.   Fingers crossed they'll actually ship it in a box. 

When the zip zip first came out I hated it and swore I'd never have one. Became hopelessly hooked when Hubby gifted me with one this summer. Never say never.


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.




So sorry to see that!  Call for an additional discount (haha, I know, I know) if you have to keep her and can't find a replacement


----------



## reginatina

MaryBel said:


> I know, it's crazy!
> 
> 
> Yes, they always stop at the worst time. Normally he comes mid morning but today he decided to stop at the wrong time and ring the bell. Sometimes he doesn't even ring the bell but he had to do it today. We were having lunch when the bell rang, I was kind of expecting it since I heard the noise from the truck so I told DH, ah, it's UPS. I was prepared to say it was my WEN if he asked but he didn't.


 



Girl! This made me laugh so hard!  Your WEN.  The things we do.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Beautiful ostrich zip-zip, looks gorgeous in the natural!


 Thanks A. Funny because I did not like this color when i first saw it. Then somehow I had to have it. Go figure.



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' YD! How did I miss this post??!!  She's beautiful!  And the Brahmin tassel looks like it was made for her!  Perfect! Congrats!


 Thanks RN. I agree. Love it!



gm2amm said:


> She's gorgeous and that tassel looks like it was made just for her!!


 Thanks G. That was my plan all along with that tassel. 



Honeytown said:


> What a great thread.   Wow, That ostrich bag has to be one of the prettiest zip zips ever. Congrats on a lovely bag!
> 
> When the zip zip first came out I hated it and swore I'd never have one. Became hopelessly hooked when Hubby gifted me with one this summer. Never say never.


 Thanks HT. It took some perseverance to acquire it. Yes, I was the same way about the zips. Did not care for it much. Then finally bought one to try it out. Such a comfy easy bag to use. I can see all my stuff in a zip zip. Now I look for different leathers for variety sake.


----------



## MaryBel

gm2amm said:


> Oh my gosh, shipping in just a plastic bag is totally unacceptable! I hope your new bag was safe inside and arrived unscathed..I think I'd be letting Macy's know how incredibly horrible their shipping was!




She arrived a little bit banged up (with a couple of dents on the saffiano trim).
I called them and the reps on the phone are totally clueless. First she thought I had not received a box and told me I didn't request a box, I explained I was not expecting a gift box, that my handbag had arrived in a plastic bag instead of the regular brown cardboard box, which I normally get. Then she said "it was because FedEx had shipped the bag, that's why it was on the plastic bag. That only when they ship UPS they go in box", ok, first of all this is not true, since my previous 3 bags came by FedEx and they came in boxes, second, FedEx and UPS are in the business of shipping, not packaging for the retailers. 


I explained to her that because of the way they shipped it, it arrived damaged. She put me on hold only to come back and tell me "well, you can always go to your nearest store and ask for a box" what? so I asked her "how is getting a box going to fix my damaged bag" I think only after I told her that she finally understood what the problem was.  None of the stores around me have it and I don't want to wait the whole holiday season to get a replacement, so I took the 10% discount she offered.


At the end I told her that if she could pass along the feedback about how we don't like expensive handbags to be shipped in plastic bags and how it ruins the whole experience and she just apologized but I don't think it will get pass that.


----------



## MaryBel

Honeytown said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> Wow, That ostrich bag has to be one of the prettiest zip zips ever. Congrats on a lovely bag!
> 
> The one in the tartan plaid is sooooo adorable.*   Oops, I think I may have slipped and followed the helpful link to Macy's sale.* Hehee.   Fingers crossed they'll actually ship it in a box.
> 
> When the zip zip first came out I hated it and swore I'd never have one. Became hopelessly hooked when Hubby gifted me with one this summer. Never say never.


 

Weird how that just happens sometimes! It's like the mouse and keyboard are possessed!


Congrats and I hope you get yours in good condition and in a box.


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> So sorry to see that!  Call for an additional discount (haha, I know, I know) if you have to keep her and can't find a replacement




I called, mostly because I wanted to let them know how we hate to get handbags shipped in plastic bags! I think it went to deaf ears.


I also got an extra 10% discount.


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> Girl! This made me laugh so hard!  Your WEN.  The things we do.


 
Yep, WEN is a good excuse since you run out of it, so you need to keep ordering it! 
We do what we need!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She arrived a little bit banged up (with a couple of dents on the saffiano trim).
> I called them and the reps on the phone are totally clueless. First she thought I had not received a box and told me I didn't request a box, I explained I was not expecting a gift box, that my handbag had arrived in a plastic bag instead of the regular brown cardboard box, which I normally get. Then she said "it was because FedEx had shipped the bag, that's why it was on the plastic bag. That only when they ship UPS they go in box", ok, first of all this is not true, since my previous 3 bags came by FedEx and they came in boxes, second, FedEx and UPS are in the business of shipping, not packaging for the retailers.
> 
> 
> I explained to her that because of the way they shipped it, it arrived damaged. She put me on hold only to come back and tell me "well, you can always go to your nearest store and ask for a box" what? so I asked her "how is getting a box going to fix my damaged bag" I think only after I told her that she finally understood what the problem was.  None of the stores around me have it and I don't want to wait the whole holiday season to get a replacement, so I took the 10% discount she offered.
> 
> 
> At the end I told her that if she could pass along the feedback about how we don't like expensive handbags to be shipped in plastic bags and how it ruins the whole experience and she just apologized but I don't think it will get pass that.



 I bet that call was exhausting.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She arrived a little bit banged up (with a couple of dents on the saffiano trim).
> I called them and the reps on the phone are totally clueless. First she thought I had not received a box and told me I didn't request a box, I explained I was not expecting a gift box, that my handbag had arrived in a plastic bag instead of the regular brown cardboard box, which I normally get. Then she said "it was because FedEx had shipped the bag, that's why it was on the plastic bag. That only when they ship UPS they go in box", ok, first of all this is not true, since my previous 3 bags came by FedEx and they came in boxes, second, FedEx and UPS are in the business of shipping, not packaging for the retailers.
> 
> 
> I explained to her that because of the way they shipped it, it arrived damaged. She put me on hold only to come back and tell me "well, you can always go to your nearest store and ask for a box" what? so I asked her "how is getting a box going to fix my damaged bag" I think only after I told her that she finally understood what the problem was.  None of the stores around me have it and I don't want to wait the whole holiday season to get a replacement, so I took the 10% discount she offered.
> 
> 
> At the end I told her that if she could pass along the feedback about how we don't like expensive handbags to be shipped in plastic bags and how it ruins the whole experience and she just apologized but I don't think it will get pass that.


Holy Cow! Could that woman be any more dense? It sounds like she wasn't even listening to you! Where do they find these people? At least you got a percentage off and you got a great bag! I'm sure the dent will work itself out !


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> She arrived a little bit banged up (with a couple of dents on the saffiano trim).
> I called them and the reps on the phone are totally clueless. First she thought I had not received a box and told me I didn't request a box, I explained I was not expecting a gift box, that my handbag had arrived in a plastic bag instead of the regular brown cardboard box, which I normally get. Then she said "it was because FedEx had shipped the bag, that's why it was on the plastic bag. That only when they ship UPS they go in box", ok, first of all this is not true, since my previous 3 bags came by FedEx and they came in boxes, second, FedEx and UPS are in the business of shipping, not packaging for the retailers.
> 
> 
> I explained to her that because of the way they shipped it, it arrived damaged. She put me on hold only to come back and tell me "well, you can always go to your nearest store and ask for a box" what? so I asked her "how is getting a box going to fix my damaged bag" I think only after I told her that she finally understood what the problem was.  None of the stores around me have it and I don't want to wait the whole holiday season to get a replacement, so I took the 10% discount she offered.
> 
> 
> At the end I told her that if she could pass along the feedback about how we don't like expensive handbags to be shipped in plastic bags and how it ruins the whole experience and she just apologized but I don't think it will get pass that.


Seriously??  The customer service person was trying to blame FedX for the way Macy's shipping dept packaged your expensive bag?!!  That's crazy!  So sorry you had such a horrible experience. I'm glad you got a discount, but still....
Why can't everyone just understand what these bags mean to us and treat them with the same love and respect we do? &#128513;


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.



Marybel get the hair dryer out on a medium setting give it a few seconds hit then rub it out.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


Both are gorgeous!!  Happy weekend indeed


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


Gorgeous! Yeah, we all say that! Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585



Two beauties!!   Congrats, AP!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more....my dog Sammy was not as excited as me about Barlow!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Definitely not excited!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


Oh those are gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


 
Both are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!


Wow that bag is stunning!! I am patiently waiting!!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!




She's so elegant and gorgeous! Congrats!



Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....my dog Sammy was not as excited as me about Barlow!




Funny!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Definitely not excited!




Too funny!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585




Gorgeous bags AP! I'm glad they are finally home [emoji3]



Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!







Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....my dog Sammy was not as excited as me about Barlow!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Definitely not excited!




Beautiful! Sammy is a cutie and this cracked me up. They are so funny!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Wow that bag is stunning!! I am patiently waiting!!


Thanks! She's definitely worth the wait and a keeper!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She's so elegant and gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny!


Thank You , MB! She's definitely a looker! 


Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags AP! I'm glad they are finally home [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Sammy is a cutie and this cracked me up. They are so funny!



Thank you TB! I think my dog is jealous of my purses!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....my dog Sammy was not as excited as me about Barlow!



Love the bag and your cutie dog!


----------



## swags

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585



These are gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585




Beautiful... Nice smooth leather. I'm glad they are both keepers. That Flynn is gorgeous. 

"No more".... Uhhh ok. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color. 

Outside lighting...



Inside lighting, no flash



Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside


----------



## Sparker

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!!      Small City Barlow in desert color!!   YEAH.   Perfect size IMO...and NOT heavy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And size/color comparison with Florentine Small Satchel in natural:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. They Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700



Oh dear Lord that chestnut is amazing, Pcan!!!  Congrats on those two!  I was torn between chestnut and natural...ugh!  Feel free to post more pics of her


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. They Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700



O m g. I just cussed!  They are beautiesssssssss


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




Stunning! I think I might go for that marine now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700



   GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! I think I might go for that marine now.



   They will probably be on the show tonight, so get one in your cart.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Love the bag and your cutie dog!


Thanks Swags!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700



Both are gorgeous Pcann! I really Love that Chestnut too!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700


Wow, gorgeous!! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> They will probably be on the show tonight, so get one in your cart.




I just hit submit order! I will be watching [emoji4]


----------



## reginatina

crazyforcoach09 said:


> O m g. I just cussed!  They are beautiesssssssss



This. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## reginatina

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....my dog Sammy was not as excited as me about Barlow!



The bag is pretty, but Sammy just melted my heart. Dachshund?


----------



## Sparker

:





Twoboyz said:


> I just hit submit order! I will be watching [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> The bag is pretty, but Sammy just melted my heart. Dachshund?


Thank You,and yes my little Sammy girl is a miniature 12 1/2 year old dachshund , the sweetest dog ever


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700


Beautiful bags! I love Buckleys in Flo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I just hit submit order! I will be watching [emoji4]


Congrats TB! Did you get the Marine?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just hit submit order! I will be watching [emoji4]



Oh, lawd.   I just put the marine in my cart.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, lawd.   I just put the marine in my cart.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats TB! Did you get the Marine?




Yes I did. It was a hard choice between the marine and chestnut but I figured I have other brown bags and Crimson which is very similar. I just love the marine against the brown  T Moro trim. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, lawd.   I just put the marine in my cart.




Woo hoo! Did you get it?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! Did you get it?



Not yet!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I did. It was a hard choice between the marine and chestnut but I figured I have other brown bags and Crimson which is very similar. I just love the marine against the brown  T Moro trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! Did you get it?


Marine is beautiful! Good choice! I have a few brown bags now too and a few blue ones, so I'm safe from ordering today!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




These are gorgeous!!!! I posted a question on another thread and now you are making me rethink my chestnut that I just received. Mine is really pebbled on one side.  These are like silk and so is my marine. Nice!!!!


----------



## darcy-0702

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700



Love that Chestnut!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




WOW, they are both gorgeous!
Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700


P, I love them both but that Chestnut, oh my!


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


These are lovely AP. Another pretty color on the Flynn. Looks divine.


----------



## Allieandalf

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




Oh my.......love them!


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> Finally Flynn Charcoal has arrived and Buckley flew here from QVC - both are KEEPERS. Ladies, I know we have said it before but my zip zip is on her way and I have a best offer out on a nylon smith - no more [emoji40]!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211585


Really gorgeous bags!  Love the Flynn and the charcoal is so pretty - considering that for my next Barlow!  Congrats, they both look divine!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!


Love your new Barlow, really elegant looking bag!  Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Definitely not excited!


cute puppy !


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700


oh my word ladies, you are killing me tonight with all these beautiful new bags!  Congrats PTB, they are gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> These are gorgeous!!!! I posted a question on another thread and now you are making me rethink my chestnut that I just received. Mine is really pebbled on one side.  These are like silk and so is my marine. Nice!!!!




I responded to your post in the other thread...  Chestnut is a funny color as far as texture. I see more that are pebbled than smooth. I should have the Marine Wednesday. I tried to hold out. I think that's my last bag of the year. Need to slow down until I decide to get the Flynn or large City Satchel. They should be at my outlets soon. I can wait on those.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> oh my word ladies, you are killing me tonight with all these beautiful new bags!  Congrats PTB, they are gorgeous!




I know right??? Thanks girlfriend... I loooove these bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> P, I love them both but that Chestnut, oh my!




Yes!!! Thank you girl. I'm in love with Chestnut. The color is off the hook. I slept on this color for soooo long because I thought it was blah... Little did I know!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




Thanks ladies for all the Buckley love today! This style is in the runnings with Clayton and Brenna. Marine on Wednesday and I'm good. Or may if I can find an Ivy or Sage. Sighing! I had Elephant but cancelled because I have Flo Chelsea and Brenna in that color. Congrats to all that recently added Buckley or who has them on the way.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Barlow in Brown Tmoro Croco finally arrived today! I posted other pics on "Stalking the Mail carrier" thread. I'm so excited! She is gorgeous IRL! I had to decorate her already and she's been out running errands with me already!


TMP!!!!!!!!!
You got the croc! I love croco! That is gorgeous. Can't wait to see these in person. Congrats!


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! Thank you girl. I'm in love with Chestnut. The color is off the hook. I slept on this color for soooo long because I thought it was blah... Little did I know!



Same here.....on TV it looked that way, but your bag and Miaborsa's are crazy rich!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies for all the Buckley love today! This style is in the runnings with Clayton and Brenna. Marine on Wednesday and I'm good. Or may if I can find an Ivy or Sage. Sighing! I had Elephant but cancelled because I have Flo Chelsea and Brenna in that color. Congrats to all that recently added Buckley or who has them on the way.




Well now I feel really confident about my decision to purchase! I saw the Ivy awhile ago at the outlet. I tried it on and like it a lot, but for some reason I didn't think the drawstring style was for me. I do like that this bag has several different looks depending how you carry it or cinch it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Marine is beautiful! Good choice! I have a few brown bags now too and a few blue ones, so I'm safe from ordering today!




Thanks T!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz ....Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Twoboyz ....Can't wait to see yours!




Thanks S!


----------



## Julie Ann

MaryBel said:


> Then what I think is a result of the no box shipping, a little dent on the bottom.
> But she's gorgeous otherwise. I love the different looks of the from and back. And the tassels on the zipper pulls are just too cute!
> I have stuffed the bottom a bit more and massaged the dent and it's less noticeable. We'll see. If I see one I like at the store (which is not close to me) I will exchange it, otherwise she'll stay.



I will never order from Macy's ever again for this reason. I ordered a Bitsy bag and they did the same thing. Plus on top of that, I live in an apartment, so my mailbox is lock and key. The mail carrier didn't even put it in the larger section of the mailbox for bigger boxes. He stuffed it into my small mail holder. And I could barely get it out. I'm surprised the bag wasn't more wrinkled then it was. I didn't take it back because I got such a good deal on it, plus the sale was over. &#9785;&#65039; I did review the bag on Macy's.com, but they never posted it.


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> I will never order from Macy's ever again for this reason. I ordered a Bitsy bag and they did the same thing. Plus on top of that, I live in an apartment, so my mailbox is lock and key. The mail carrier didn't even put it in the larger section of the mailbox for bigger boxes. He stuffed it into my small mail holder. And I could barely get it out. I'm surprised the bag wasn't more wrinkled then it was. I didn't take it back because I got such a good deal on it, plus the sale was over. &#9785;&#65039; I did review the bag on Macy's.com, but they never posted it.



I am sorry about that.  While you have to wait forever to get something from Dooney,  at least you know it will be perfect when it arrives.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Love your new Barlow, really elegant looking bag!  Congrats!





ahirau said:


> cute puppy !



Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.






Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264



I am sorry she is not going to work out.....but there will be another one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264




Hi Rosie!

I'm sorry she's not a keeper. NEXT!!!!!!  At least you have the red zip zip coming (by bicycle, I think)!  I can't believe it's now delayed until Tuesday!  I hope it's love after all this waiting!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264



Sorry she wasn't a keeper, Rosie.  She is gorgeous, though.  What did you think of the size?  I don't reach for mine much because it just seems so big.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry she is not going to work out.....but there will be another one.


Right KC!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> I'm sorry she's not a keeper. NEXT!!!!!!  At least you have the red zip zip coming (by bicycle, I think)!  I can't believe it's now delayed until Tuesday!  I hope it's love after all this waiting!


I'm sure I will love the zip zip.  I have been carrying my elephant saff zip zip the last few days.  Someday my Christmas bag will get here, maybe by Christmas!


MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry she wasn't a keeper, Rosie.  She is gorgeous, though.  What did you think of the size?  I don't reach for mine much because it just seems so big.



She's a big bag Sarah, but I have sophie in the seville, and I love her.  Usually I don't like such a big bag, but she carries well, and slouches.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> She's a big bag Sarah, but I have sophie in the seville, and I love her.  Usually I don't like such a big bag, but she carries well, and slouches.



That's the issue I guess.  The Toledo just doesn't slouch...at least not much.  I have bigger hobos but they don't seem big because they are softer leather and get some "drape" going on.   Sorry she didn't work out for you, though.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264


Yeah,  it doesn't look Teal, definitely more navy! Sorry the color wasn't what you thought! Hope you get your other bag soon and it's love!


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah,  it doesn't look Teal, definitely more navy! Sorry the color wasn't what you thought! Hope you get your other bag soon and it's love!



Thank you TMP, I do as well!


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you for posting a picture, elbgrl. I've been so tempted by the teal but was expecting a bit brighter blue going by the video. Love the rouge. Maybe I just need one, lol.


----------



## swags

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264



That's pretty dark. I don't think they did a great job in the new Toledo colors other than natural and black. The others seem darker than their shade name.


----------



## Kylacove

The rouge is gorgeous.


----------



## elbgrl

I guess I never learn - the bags always seem to look brighter on TV .  I liked the original Toledo colors so much more.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I guess I never learn - the bags always seem to look brighter on TV .  I liked the original Toledo colors so much more.




I did too. I do love the Bordeaux though. Also the grey and olive are so hard to judge what they really look like on tv and they are so close. I feel like I really need to see these IRL. A lot of Toledo bags showed up at the outlet from the original collection so I'm hoping for that this time around. I really want the dome satchel.


----------



## reginatina

Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.


----------



## reginatina

Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.


----------



## Julie Ann

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.



Love that plum!!! Can't go wrong with Saffiano!


----------



## RuedeNesle

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.





reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.



Hi RT!

Your Sawyer family is beautiful! I love all the colors you have and I'm sure natural will be beautiful too!  The boots are going to look good with your bag!

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I did too. I do love the Bordeaux though. Also the grey and olive are so hard to judge what they really look like on tv and they are so close. I feel like I really need to see these IRL. A lot of Toledo bags showed up at the outlet from the original collection so I'm hoping for that this time around. I really want the dome satchel.



I noticed on the reviews for the Toledo satchel that all the really bad reviews were about the finish on the bordeaux!  I wonder what the deal is??


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.





reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.



Such cute bags, and I love the boots.


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.







reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.




Beautiful collection. I love all of the colors separately and even together they look great. The boots are really cute too! When a bag style works, you just have to get multiple colors! [emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I noticed on the reviews for the Toledo satchel that all the really bad reviews were about the finish on the bordeaux!  I wonder what the deal is??




I noticed that too and wouldn't you know that's my favorite. It seems like a majority of the Bordeaux are pebbled and people seem to expect the Toledo to be smooth. The whitish film is very odd too.  I wonder if it's the coating going bad in a certain lot. I cancelled my orders for now. I have to see how I do with my three Sophie's and if I can part with any of them. I'm worried I won't be able to decide. &#128580; Also the grape as is Lolo is iffy depending on the condition so we will see. I do love that Toledo satchel though. I like the real too. I like that it looks more navy, so Rosie's review was very helpful.


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.





reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.




Beautiful Sawyer family and great boots.


----------



## ahirau

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.


Great color choices for all seasons!  Love the Sawyers, great little bag to bring along in a tote when traveling too. Merry Christmas and congrats on these new cuties!


----------



## cutesheeps

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.





reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.



Oh my, what a nice family! Congratulations! I am starting to get turned on to these Sawyers, especially after seeing it in marine! I can't wait to see your natural and family photo hehe. And those boots are lovely...could I ask what brand they are?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Well my Toledo Sophie made it but she's going back.  She's in perfect condition and a beautiful bag, but the color is not, IMO, teal, more like a dark navy. Inside she appears dark navy or black.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212263
> 
> 
> Outside you see a little teal, but just too dark and blah for me.  NEXT!
> 
> View attachment 3212264




Well, if you don't like her, try another.  The rouge is gorgeous!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.




Love them all! What fantastic colors!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.



How cute all sitting in a row!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.




Close enough indeed!!  Love this color too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I noticed on the reviews for the Toledo satchel that all the really bad reviews were about the finish on the bordeaux!  I wonder what the deal is??



I know. Some are muddy colors, some are fine, some are overly pebbled and some are moldy!!

If they'd just be more accurate about their names by calling the Grey  a Mushroom brown or a very dark Taupe and the Navy is not Teal, just call it Navy or Marine!!  The celadon is peacock, a lovely color but might confuse some buyers.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Keepers... Mushroom and Chestnut Buckley's. Nice leather texture on both. The Chestnut is my favorite. It's such a beautiful color.
> 
> Outside lighting...
> View attachment 3211697
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash
> View attachment 3211699
> 
> 
> Inside lighting, no flash. This color is so hard to capture, even outside
> View attachment 3211700




Both just gorgeous but that Chestnut, I'm sooo tempted...


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.



I just checked Macy's website and they have the black Sawyer for $117, plus a 20% off coupon (EXTRA) and $15 Macy's money!!  So I ordered using *********** for 8% cash back!  What a deal!


----------



## reginatina

cutesheeps said:


> Oh my, what a nice family! Congratulations! I am starting to get turned on to these Sawyers, especially after seeing it in marine! I can't wait to see your natural and family photo hehe. And those boots are lovely...could I ask what brand they are?



Hello cutesheeps!  Thank you.  They are Bar III.  I've always stuck to black and brown boots, but these blue booties were way too cute to pass up. They were in 30-75% off rack and I got an additional 20% off.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> I just checked Macy's website and they have the black Sawyer for $117, plus a 20% off coupon (EXTRA) and $15 Macy's money!!  So I ordered using *********** for 8% cash back!  What a deal!



Lol yeah!  It was such a good price. I got it originally for 25% off and took it back to get the additional discount.  Believe me, I'm learning from all of you to be patient to get the best deal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Lol yeah!  It was such a good price. I got it originally for 25% off and took it back to get the additional discount.  Believe me, I'm learning from all of you to be patient to get the best deal.



I'm usually not much of a "crossbody" gal, but I like the shape of that little bag and your pics made me take a second look!   I really like that it has credit card slots inside, so I won't need a wallet...just toss the phone in and go.


----------



## reginatina

Julie Ann said:


> Love that plum!!! Can't go wrong with Saffiano!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi RT!
> 
> Your Sawyer family is beautiful! I love all the colors you have and I'm sure natural will be beautiful too!  The boots are going to look good with your bag!
> 
> Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Such cute bags, and I love the boots.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful collection. I love all of the colors separately and even together they look great. The boots are really cute too! When a bag style works, you just have to get multiple colors! [emoji106]





MrsKC said:


> Beautiful Sawyer family and great boots.





ahirau said:


> Great color choices for all seasons!  Love the Sawyers, great little bag to bring along in a tote when traveling too. Merry Christmas and congrats on these new cuties!





AnotherPurse said:


> Love them all! What fantastic colors!!!





hydrangeagirl said:


> How cute all sitting in a row!!



Thank you, ladies!  I am definitely done for the season. Six Sawyers in less than two months seems a bit execessive, but I got wonderful deals. I appreciate my fellow Dooneynistas, because you wonderful women understand the love we each have for our handbags!  Happy holidays and a Merry Christmas. I feel so blessed to be apart of such a wonderful group of people and to be able to afford these purchases. I look forward to seeing more of all of you and your gorgeous presents.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm usually not much of a "crossbody" gal, but I like the shape of that little bag and your pics made me take a second look!   I really like that it has credit card slots inside, so I won't need a wallet...just toss the phone in and go.



MB, I'll admit I only used to carry crossbody if I was at an amusement park. It's just a practical choice. Then I saw a Gucci Disco, and I loved the shape, but not the price. It also didn't hold its shape as well from what I saw.  The Sawyer was an excellent alternative and once I put all my stuff in I was hooked. I don't carry a lot to begin with, so this little bag is perfect for me and after carrying mine for three weeks now, I'm enjoying the hands free option. I hope you love yours as much as I do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Thank you, ladies!  I am definitely done for the season. Six Sawyers in less than two months seems a bit execessive, but I got wonderful deals. I appreciate my fellow Dooneynistas, because you wonderful women understand the love we each have for our handbags!  Happy holidays and a Merry Christmas. I feel so blessed to be apart of such a wonderful group of people and to be able to afford these purchases. I look forward to seeing more of all of you and your gorgeous presents.



No handbag purchase "seems excessive" to us!!     This is a "Don't Judge" Zone.     We are glad you found us, too.      The Dooney board is the best place on TPF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> MB, I'll admit I only used to carry crossbody if I was at an amusement park. It's just a practical choice. Then I saw a Gucci Disco, and I loved the shape, but not the price. It also didn't hold its shape as well from what I saw.  The Sawyer was an excellent alternative and once I put all my stuff in I was hooked. I don't carry a lot to begin with, so this little bag is perfect for me and after carrying mine for three weeks now, I'm enjoying the hands free option. I hope you love yours as much as I do.



 I keep trying to find a crossbody bag that I love, so hopefully Sawyer will be "the one."


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.


Gorgeous, love ALL the colors you got! Soo pretty! Enjoy,  an Merry Christmas !


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> Thank you, ladies!  I am definitely done for the season. Six Sawyers in less than two months seems a bit execessive, but I got wonderful deals. I appreciate my fellow Dooneynistas, because you wonderful women understand the love we each have for our handbags!  Happy holidays and a Merry Christmas. I feel so blessed to be apart of such a wonderful group of people and to be able to afford these purchases. I look forward to seeing more of all of you and your gorgeous presents.




Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too reginatina! I'm so happy you are here and part of this wonderful group! It's our happy place. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just checked Macy's website and they have the black Sawyer for $117, plus a 20% off coupon (EXTRA) and $15 Macy's money!!  So I ordered using *********** for 8% cash back!  What a deal!




Woo hoo! Savvy shopping! That black is stunning!


----------



## elbgrl

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.





reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.



Beautiful Sawyer family!


----------



## Trudysmom

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.


Very cute bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just checked Macy's website and they have the black Sawyer for $117, plus a 20% off coupon (EXTRA) and $15 Macy's money!!  So I ordered using *********** for 8% cash back!  What a deal!


Awesome shopping girl! Congrats! Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




Ooooooh my.... She's gorgeous! The Color on this is wow! She looks so soft and slouchy. Love it! I'm so glad you like her. This is so you!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653


Oh, she is beautiful!  The leather looks so smooth, and I really like the tan zippers with the olive! Congrats on your new gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooooh my.... She's gorgeous! The Color on this is wow! She looks so soft and slouchy. Love it! I'm so glad you like her. This is so you!




Thanks Pcan! This is the bag that started it all for me.  I'm going back to my roots! Lol! 



ahirau said:


> Oh, she is beautiful!  The leather looks so smooth, and I really like the tan zippers with the olive! Congrats on your new gorgeous bag!!




Thanks a! I love the color! The coated cotton lining is going to take a little getting used to. It feels a little "cold" to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!! 
I am seriously in love....

City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653



Oh, she's so pretty, TB!   I love the smooth leather and of course the olive color is TDF!   She's a winner.     Is she a heavy bag?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



And...  swooooooooooooooooooon.   Isn't that City leather just unbelievably fabulous?   Congrats, TB.  That bag is STUNNING.


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


Another beautiful bag - she is just gorgeous!  So smooth, buttery, luxurious - enjoy carrying her!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668




Isn't it!!! Congratulations on both your purchases. Gorgeous!  I was just looking for care descriptions on the city leather. I can't find anything and hopefully I won't need it.  I am sure they are going to be sunshine only. If you see anything let us know! Congrats!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, she's so pretty, TB!   I love the smooth leather and of course the olive color is TDF!   She's a winner.     Is she a heavy bag?




Thanks Sarah! She felt kind of light until I put all of my things inside. However with the wider strap I think she will be comfortable. She's on my shoulder and feels pretty nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And...  swooooooooooooooooooon.   Isn't that City leather just unbelievably fabulous?   Congrats, TB.  That bag is STUNNING.




Thanks! Yes I think fabulous is the perfect word! It's so smooth and supple. OMG I love it! The handles and strap feel unfinished to me kind of line the leather in the TMoro Biscuit bags. I think it will spot easily and patina. This is one to be careful with. 



ahirau said:


> Another beautiful bag - she is just gorgeous!  So smooth, buttery, luxurious - enjoy carrying her!




Thanks a! I am in love. All I can think of is what color to get next. I'm thinking about that burnt orange. [emoji4]



AnotherPurse said:


> Isn't it!!! Congratulations on both your purchases. Gorgeous!  I was just looking for care descriptions on the city leather. I can't find anything and hopefully I won't need it.  I am sure they are going to be sunshine only. If you see anything let us know! Congrats!!!




Thanks AP! I looked for it the other day too and couldn't find anything. Hopefully they will add it soon. I'll report back if I find anything. I love this bag!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



WOW......just WOW.......Congrats!!!   Perfection!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> WOW......just WOW.......Congrats!!!   Perfection!




Thanks S! I just love it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653







Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668




Wwow!  [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]. I can't decide which is better!  They are both GORGEOUS!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653


Wow! I love the color with the trim accents TB! Gorgeous! And the leather looks yummy! Hope its a keeper for you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


 Stunning! Love the natural color!  She looks gorgeous TB! The leather looks TDF!
Now I really can't wait to get mine! Torturous


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653


 Very nice Callie TB. I like the contrasting zipper color against the olive. So pretty!



Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


. Now this is a wow bag. The natural color on this bag is stunning. love it! Looking forward to the vid reveal/review. Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668




Woooooow!!! You're killing me with this one. I was on the fence but now I've jumped over. Did you get from Dooney.com?

I'm so glad it's love for you. She's beautiful!!


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653





Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



Love them both!


----------



## momjules

Tb.     Please do a video on these bags. 
They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Wwow!  [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]. I can't decide which is better!  They are both GORGEOUS!




Thanks Suz! Both are keepers!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow! I love the color with the trim accents TB! Gorgeous! And the leather looks yummy! Hope its a keeper for you!




Thanks TMP! She definitely is a keeper! The trim accents with the olive is what drew me to this bag. Also if I keep it unzipped the little peek of red that shows is really pretty too. I only wish it wasn't shiny coated cotton. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Stunning! Love the natural color!  She looks gorgeous TB! The leather looks TDF!
> 
> Now I really can't wait to get mine! Torturous




Thanks TMP! I hope you get yours soon! This bag and this leather is a stunner! It feels rather lightweight too which is a plus for me. The leather is dreamy. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice Callie TB. I like the contrasting zipper color against the olive. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> . Now this is a wow bag. The natural color on this bag is stunning. love it! Looking forward to the vid reveal/review. Congrats!




Thanks YD! Both are definitely keepers. That zipper tape color against the olive was one of the things that drew me to this bag too. It added the perfect little detail. I love the way this bag drapes and slouches. It's a nice change from my other Dooneys. I do like structured bags, but it's nice to have one in my collection that feels like this. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Woooooow!!! You're killing me with this one. I was on the fence but now I've jumped over. Did you get from Dooney.com?
> 
> I'm so glad it's love for you. She's beautiful!!




Thanks Pcan! Yes I got her from Dooney.com during the 25% off sale. I ordered her back on 11/30 so she's been On preorder for awhile. Definitely worth the wait! She looks more comparable to the Brenna in size to me than the Python Barlow which looked more east west. I wonder why that is? Since you like a bigger bag, you might like the large Brenna better. 



swags said:


> Love them both!




Thanks Swags! Callie is all loaded up and ready to go! Both are keepers! 



momjules said:


> Tb.     Please do a video on these bags.
> They are beautiful!!!




Thanks Jules! I will try to get videos up soon. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



Oh loving both of your new beauties!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668




It gorgeous!  I think this is one of the best styles Dooney has ever made.  Can't wait for mine to get here!  Congrats!


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


 


Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




Girl!  Both are so scrumptious!  Love the color of your Callie and that City Barlow is so fabulous.  I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it.  Congrats on both new additions.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653





Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



TB I love  both of your beauties, esp. the Seville.  Glad to hear they are keepers.  Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

reginatina said:


> Been meaning to share my new babies.  Here are my three new Sawyers in black, white and plum.


 


reginatina said:


> Yesterday, I went to Macy's to exchange some stuff, and ended up grabbing the marine. I'll be receiving my natural on Thursday and will post a family photo. I bought the boots yesterday and got them for 50% off. Not a complete color match, but close. Can't wait to wear both.


 

What a family of Sawyers!
Love them all! Congrats!


ETA: And the boots are gorgeous too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




What a great first impression!  The packaging makes you excited about what's inside.  Callie is beautiful! 



Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



The more I see this bag, the more I love her!  She is stunning!  

So? Which one are you going to carry first?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




She is gorgeous GF! The color is amazing. 
This is one of my favorite styles!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668





  
 Gorgeous GF, simply gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653


Very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


Both bags are very pretty.


----------



## reginatina

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous, love ALL the colors you got! Soo pretty! Enjoy,  an Merry Christmas !


 


Twoboyz said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too reginatina! I'm so happy you are here and part of this wonderful group! It's our happy place. [emoji4]






elbgrl said:


> Beautiful Sawyer family!






Trudysmom said:


> Very cute bags!






MaryBel said:


> What a family of Sawyers!
> Love them all! Congrats!
> 
> 
> ETA: And the boots are gorgeous too!




Thank you all!  I have to say, the Dooney family is the best.  You all rock.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!


----------



## momjules

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237


She is lovely! Glad she is perfect.


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



Gorgeous!!!  Enjoy you lucky lady!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237




It's beautiful! I can't get enough of this color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237


She looks great Pcann! Love her backdrop! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pcantannedbty said:


> oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss buckley in marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



o m g


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237


A very beautiful Buckley!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> o m g




Pookie!!!! She's hot... Thanks girl. I'm jumping for Joy. I'm so excited to have these ladies in my collection. I'm eying an Ivy then I'm done. The "Clayton" sistas better watch out... They got some stiff competition! [emoji7]




Thanks ladies for all the Buckley love.... I've fallen DEEP in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



Oh. My. Goodness!  I'm drooling while green with envy over here. She's stunning!  Swoon! 
Congrats!!! 
Is the leather at all like the Alto leather?


----------



## reginatina

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pookie!!!! She's hot... Thanks girl. I'm jumping for Joy. I'm so excited to have these ladies in my collection. I'm eying an Ivy then I'm done. The "Clayton" sistas better watch out... They got some stiff competition! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3214256
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the Buckley love.... I've fallen DEEP in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Love your Miss B and your "C" family. If you decide to get the ivy, you must do another family photo. 

Beautiful bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



So pretty!   Glad you got a winner!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pookie!!!! She's hot... Thanks girl. I'm jumping for Joy. I'm so excited to have these ladies in my collection. I'm eying an Ivy then I'm done. The "Clayton" sistas better watch out... They got some stiff competition! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3214256
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the Buckley love.... I've fallen DEEP in love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Those Claytons are gorgeous! I love the one to the right of Ocean! Is that Bordeaux ? you have such a great collection of bags! Enjoy all of them !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Those Claytons are gorgeous! I love the one to the right of Ocean! Is that Bordeaux ? you have such a great collection of bags! Enjoy all of them !




Thanks so much girlfriend... It's Crimson! One of my favs


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237


Love Miss Buckley in Marine, great looking bag, congrats!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




Wow. After your video I went back and checked out the Seville. It's hard to pass up the price on Dooney right now. Your pulling me in!


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



Very pretty! Glad you got one that's perfect!


----------



## Daquiri

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



Wow, Buckley in Marine is gorgeous. Florentine takes color so well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237



Miss Buckley!   She's beautiful! And that background!  

Congrats!  I'm happy it was love at first sight!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653




Just a gorgeous color, so glad you got a perfect one!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668



Wow, you did it again!!  Perfect, I love it!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237




Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the Seville Callie Hobo in Olive from ILoveDooney. This was packaged so well. The box was perfect and the bag was wrapped in tissue like a present and then in plastic. Nice job ILoveDooney! I really like this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213651
> 
> View attachment 3213652
> 
> View attachment 3213653


That's one beautiful bag! It looks so buttery soft and smooth. Looks like it will have the perfect amount of slouch, too. And the color is perfect with the contrasting zipper tape. Enjoy!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668


Not enough adjectives to describe this beauty! Perfection!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237




OMG... She is so gorgeous! I am so regretting cancelling my order right about now! [emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!


----------



## Trudysmom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!


Lovely bag!


----------



## Julie Ann

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!


Such a pretty bag! I own a Bitsy and you will find yourself wearing it a lot? Perfect cross body, and so dainty without the straps and just going for dinner.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh loving both of your new beauties!




Thanks KC! 



Allieandalf said:


> It gorgeous!  I think this is one of the best styles Dooney has ever made.  Can't wait for mine to get here!  Congrats!




Thanks A! I hope she gets to you quickly!! 



reginatina said:


> Girl!  Both are so scrumptious!  Love the color of your Callie and that City Barlow is so fabulous.  I fall in love with it more and more every time I see it.  Congrats on both new additions.




Thanks reginatina! 



elbgrl said:


> TB I love  both of your beauties, esp. the Seville.  Glad to hear they are keepers.  Enjoy!




Thanks Rosie! I love this Seville more than the Dillen I had a few years ago. 



RuedeNesle said:


> What a great first impression!  The packaging makes you excited about what's inside.  Callie is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see this bag, the more I love her!  She is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> So? Which one are you going to carry first?




Thanks RN! I loved to see how well the Seville was packaged from ILoveDooney. It was packaged better than the Barlow from Dooney! I carried the Seville first because it's been raining and it's a great inclement all weather bag. I love how she carries. 



MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous GF! The color is amazing.
> This is one of my favorite styles!
> Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! I am loving the gold hardware against the olive color. It's the perfect combination IMO! 



MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF, simply gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks! 



Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!







Trudysmom said:


> Both bags are very pretty.




Thanks T! 



carterazo said:


> Oh. My. Goodness!  I'm drooling while green with envy over here. She's stunning!  Swoon!
> Congrats!!!
> Is the leather at all like the Alto leather?




Thanks C! It has the look of the Alto, but it's softer and smooshier than Alto. There is a nice soft give to the leather, but the bag still has structure. It's very nice. 



AnotherPurse said:


> Wow. After your video I went back and checked out the Seville. It's hard to pass up the price on Dooney right now. Your pulling me in!




Thanks AP! It's really a nice bag. I love how it looks on. It has the perfect drape and it's just a really comfortable bag to carry. I really like the natural color as well. It's a gorgeous shade against the gold hardware. If the Sophie from the Q doesn't work out I might go back and get the natural in the Callie. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Just a gorgeous color, so glad you got a perfect one!!






hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, you did it again!!  Perfect, I love it!!




Thanks H! 



gm2amm said:


> That's one beautiful bag! It looks so buttery soft and smooth. Looks like it will have the perfect amount of slouch, too. And the color is perfect with the contrasting zipper tape. Enjoy!







gm2amm said:


> Not enough adjectives to describe this beauty! Perfection!!




Thanks G! I love both bags. They couldn't be more different yet equally in love here. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!




Congrats cc!! She's so pretty!  I hope you enjoy your first Dooney and may she be the first of many....well, that's just what seems to happen around here. [emoji6]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!


Congrats! Great first Dooney!  Love the color, enjoy her and have fun with her at your brunch!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats cc!! She's so pretty!  I hope you enjoy your first Dooney and may she be the first of many....well, that's just what seems to happen around here. [emoji6]


+1....That's for sure!


----------



## Sparker

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!



Bitsy bags are adorable!  That color will be very summer friendly as well.  Congrats


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> OMG... She is so gorgeous! I am so regretting cancelling my order right about now! [emoji7]




Love this color. Oh, and it won't be your last! Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bag!





Julie Ann said:


> Such a pretty bag! I own a Bitsy and you will find yourself wearing it a lot? Perfect cross body, and so dainty without the straps and just going for dinner.





Twoboyz said:


> Congrats cc!! She's so pretty!  I hope you enjoy your first Dooney and may she be the first of many....well, that's just what seems to happen around here. [emoji6]





Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats! Great first Dooney!  Love the color, enjoy her and have fun with her at your brunch!





Sparker said:


> Bitsy bags are adorable!  That color will be very summer friendly as well.  Congrats





AnotherPurse said:


> Love this color. Oh, and it won't be your last! Enjoy [emoji6]




thank you!  i love it already and can't wait to use it! i am very happy w/the quality.


----------



## Honeytown

I scrolled backwards just a little to have a look and was rewarded with gorgeous bag photos:  Barlow, Seville, Buckley, the Clayton Sisters--Wow!  And now the Bitsy in Spearmint--sooooo pretty.   
Enjoy your new bags everyone, they're beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!


Oh that is so cute!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!



Adorable!!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I was sooooo nervous! Here she is... Miss Buckley in Marine.... She's smooth as a baby's bottom and it was [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3214237




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Suzwhat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!




Very pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!



Congrats CCBG!

She's a cutie! I think she's the perfect going out to a restaurant bag!

Enjoy the brunch and your new Bitsy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Suzwhat said:


> Very pretty!





RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats CCBG!
> 
> She's a cutie! I think she's the perfect going out to a restaurant bag!
> 
> Enjoy the brunch and your new Bitsy!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Adorable!!



thank you so much! very proud to be in this club now, it's a great lil' bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*CC:*  welcome to the Dooney club and enjoy your new handbag.   The zip zip is a great style and the pebbled leather is very durable and easy to love.


----------



## MaryBel

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my very first ever D&B... it's soooo soft!!! i have a work brunch tomorrow and this is definitely coming!




Love it! Congrats! I'm sure it won't be the last!
I have the bigger version in the same color!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!

again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


----------



## AnotherPurse

Love love love this color!!!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


Love the color of your zip zip!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


Wow, MB, she is stunning. Love the neutral, looks very upscale. Glad she finally arrived!!


----------



## swags

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately





MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.



Stunning new bags ladies!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.




Wowza!  Absolutely stunning. I love this style a lot. Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


Love this color! Keep wanting something in Bordeaux! Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


Yeah!!!!! Gorgeous! Of course! Love the color, shape, bag, everything!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


 
She's gorgeous! Love it! Twins!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


 
She's stunning Sarah!
Congrats!
I'm glad she finally arrived! They took their sweet time with it.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.



I love everything about this bag, the smooth luxury leather, the style and the color!  Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately



I swear, this bag is in my future!  Congrats, its beautiful!


----------



## Suzwhat

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately







MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.




Two stunners!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately



Gorgeous!   I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, MB, she is stunning. Love the neutral, looks very upscale. Glad she finally arrived!!





swags said:


> Stunning new bags ladies!





AnotherPurse said:


> Wowza!  Absolutely stunning. I love this style a lot. Enjoy!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah!!!!! Gorgeous! Of course! Love the color, shape, bag, everything!!!! Congrats!!!





MaryBel said:


> She's stunning Sarah!
> Congrats!
> I'm glad she finally arrived! They took their sweet time with it.





elbgrl said:


> I love everything about this bag, the smooth luxury leather, the style and the color!  Congrats!



Thanks, everyone!   She was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


Lovvvvvvvve this color zip zip!
I bought this for Xmas for my son to be mother in law when I noticed she didn't know what a Dooney was!   LOL. WHAAAAAAAAT!?  So of course I had to remedy this.
I've been eyeballing a black zip zip in saffiano. I just realized I don't own a black handbag! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  I think the saffiano leather looks best in dark, rich colors and I have a few saffiano handbags.  And I love the zip zip style.  But I must admit,  saffiano is not my favorite leather.  I much prefer pebbled leather.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


So SO Pretty! Love everything about that bag, but the little hang tag on the Altos is amazing!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blazen:*  I think the saffiano leather looks best in dark, rich colors and I have a few saffiano handbags.  And I love the zip zip style.  But I must admit,  saffiano is not my favorite leather.  I much prefer pebbled leather.


I agree about the Saffiano leather. I love it in the darker colors, and this bag in this color I love. 

  I also prefer the pebble squishy leather, especially for every day use. This is my only saffiano leather bag.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I think I'd be more partial to a Pebbled zip zip if it didn't have the contrasting trim....straight up black on black. Only the saffuano has that. Never owned saffiano before. I might just get it from the Q in case I hate it. But I reallllllly need a bag I can use in monsoon wet bad weather


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately


Lovely zip-zip, such a pretty color!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.


Beautiful MB, very sophisticated bag!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately




I can't stop staring at her! She is so beautiful in Bordeaux! I may have to put this color on my list. And your flowers are beautiful too!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.



 She is stunning! Well worth the wait! WOW! 

Congrats on finally receiving this beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately




She's beautiful! I also swear this one is in my future! Love, love, love that color and your kitchen.  [emoji4]



MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.




Another beautiful bag! Wow! I'm glad she finally appeared. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I think I'd be more partial to a Pebbled zip zip if it didn't have the contrasting trim....straight up black on black. Only the saffuano has that. Never owned saffiano before. I might just get it from the Q in case I hate it. But I reallllllly need a bag I can use in monsoon wet bad weather




I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.




Uhhh really???? Girl, this bag is beautiful!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I've been sleeping on the Alto collection for some reason but I maaaay have to check them out. Glad she arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So SO Pretty! Love everything about that bag, but the little hang tag on the Altos is amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Beautiful MB, very sophisticated bag!  Congrats!



Thanks, A!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She is stunning! Well worth the wait! WOW!
> 
> Congrats on finally receiving this beautiful bag!



Thanks, GF!!   :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Another beautiful bag! Wow! I'm glad she finally appeared. [emoji4]



Thanks, TB!   Me, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh really???? Girl, this bag is beautiful!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I've been sleeping on the Alto collection for some reason but I maaaay have to check them out. Glad she arrived in perfect condition.



   Thanks, girl!   You definitely need to scope out the Altos.  I only buy one every year or so when I can score a deal.   This one reminds me of the Willa style.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3215996


Black on black Pebbled zip zip?  
Yes!  That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately





MiaBorsa said:


> Finally!   The Alto Roma in natural.       Poor lighting, but she is gorgeous.



Ladies,
The zip zip is beautiful as always and that Roma.....oh my gosh! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## darcy-0702

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately



Gorgeous! I got the same bag, same color for my daughter for Christmas. Of course, she had to have it early. She carried it yesterday, it's such a pretty bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3215996



Black /black is rich looking!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies,
> The zip zip is beautiful as always and that Roma.....oh my gosh! Congrats to both of you.



Thanks, YD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3215996



That bag is gorgeous, TB.  One of my favorites.


----------



## MaryBel

Got this cutie last night from Macy's


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's


What a pretty bag. I do love olive/greens.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3215996


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's


Beautiful!  I was at Macys the other day and was smitten with the Verona Cristina in this same Olive color. The one they had in the store looked a little scratched, so I came home and ordered it from the 12DOD sale. I love the Olive with the browns in this one.

Congrats on your new Beauty!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's



So pretty MB, loving the olive.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's



Hi MB!  

She is a cutie! 

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> What a pretty bag. I do love olive/greens.




Thanks GF! I love them too, especially this tone of Olive, is perfect!



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful!  I was at Macys the other day and was smitten with the Verona Cristina in this same Olive color. The one they had in the store looked a little scratched, so I came home and ordered it from the 12DOD sale. I love the Olive with the browns in this one.
> 
> Congrats on your new Beauty!!




Thanks GF!
I was the same way, I saw it one day in the evening when I was there and left it behind and could not stop thinking about it so I went early the next day and it was still there, so I put it on hold but last night decided to get it.


I love the Cristina style. I still need to get one of those, they are extremely cute! Congrats on yours!



MrsKC said:


> So pretty MB, loving the olive.




Thanks GF!
I thought I was done with Elisas (thinking 2 - black and wine) were enough but this one wow me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's



LOVE!!   I am loving the olive bags this season.   

Now that I have the florentine version, I want this pebbled one in the black.  Looking for a deal!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   I am loving the olive bags this season.
> 
> Now that I have the florentine version, I want this pebbled one in the black.  Looking for a deal!




Thanks GF!
I'm feeling the same way about the Olive bags!


I hope you find your black one!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> She is a cutie!
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks GF! Love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Black /black is rich looking!!




Thanks H!


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Black on black Pebbled zip zip?
> Yes!  That's what I'm looking for.




Yup.  [emoji4] I think it's an outlet version maybe because it doesn't have leather trimmed pockets and the handle and trim leather on the bottom is also pebbled leather. I've seen a version on here that has black smooth leather on the trim and handles and to also has leather trimmed interior pockets.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That bag is gorgeous, TB.  One of my favorites.




Thanks! 



MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's




Very cute indeed! I love olive this season too! I still need this bag....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I think the black saffiano is so gorgeous and rich looking. I was able to find one in all black pebbled leather. Maybe they are still available somewhere. I was actually looking for the black saffiano and stumbled on this one at the outlet for a very good price so I got it instead. This one will stand up to bad weather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3215996


Gorgeous! Love the black/black


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's


Ooh pretty color! Love this style!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute indeed! I love olive this season too! I still need this bag....




Thanks GF!
I got her last night at Macy's. It was reduced 25% and in the evenings (after 4pm) they are having another extra 25% instead of the extra 20% they have before 4, so with the 25%+25% it was 167+tax, plus I got $30 in Macy's money to use tomorrow. I think it's better than the outlet price. Maybe check your Macy's 


According to what I saw in the circular, tomorrow the reduced bags will have extra 25% too but no more Macy's money, since that promotion ends today.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! Love the black/black




Thanks T!



MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I got her last night at Macy's. It was reduced 25% and in the evenings (after 4pm) they are having another extra 25% instead of the extra 20% they have before 4, so with the 25%+25% it was 167+tax, plus I got $30 in Macy's money to use tomorrow. I think it's better than the outlet price. Maybe check your Macy's
> 
> 
> According to what I saw in the circular, tomorrow the reduced bags will have extra 25% too but no more Macy's money, since that promotion ends today.




Wow, that's awesome! I might go and check it out! Thanks!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190




Congrats on all your beauties... I'm glad the Chestnut is better! [emoji2]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190


Beautiful! Love them All! Ps... I don't see a problem either! Enjoy them AP!


----------



## Suzwhat

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190




Great collection!  Good news about the Buckley.


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190


 
Awesome haul! congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's


Oooooo,  another score. Very nice GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190



   Now this is how we do it!   Lookin' good, girl.   I love all of them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Now this is how we do it!   Lookin' good, girl.   I love all of them.


Ditto that! Congrats AP!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190




Beautiful bunch! Some of my favorite colors!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo,  another score. Very nice GF!




Thanks GF! I love this color!


----------



## darcy-0702

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190



Love your collection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.    







I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.

Love the cardslots inside...


----------



## reginatina

AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190



I love this picture. Love how well rounded of a collection it is.


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...



Beautiful!  Have you tried her on?  Even if you don't like the crossbody style, you can remove the center strap. Hope she works out. Either way someone is getting a pretty gift.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...


Really cute ! Let us know if you keep it or gift it!


----------



## reginatina

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This beauty arrived today from the Q, in perfect condition, she happens to match the flowers on my kitchen counter too!
> 
> again, hope this link works, I seem to be having trouble with this lately



Omg!  I can't keep up with all these beauties. Congrats. That is a fabulous color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Beautiful!  Have you tried her on?  Even if you don't like the crossbody style, you can remove the center strap. Hope she works out. Either way someone is getting a pretty gift.



I did try her on, but without anything inside.  I have been playing with the strap.  It really is a perfect little "grab n go" bag so I hope it will work for me.  Thanks for enabling!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Really cute ! Let us know if you keep it or gift it!



Thanks!  I will.


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...




These Sawyers are so stinking cute!  I don't do crossbody much either but this would probably be one of the choices if I did.


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> These Sawyers are so stinking cute!  I don't do crossbody much either but this would probably be one of the choices if I did.



I like the silhouette.  Kinda Gucci "Disco" but not $1200.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I will.


I was looking at the pebble one in oyster with the tan trim , but I only saw it on Dooney.com in that color, and it's in back order! I will not order from then again! That's why I ended up ordering the letter carrier. But I do like this silhouette ! Gonna keep my eyes open!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...


I was looking real hard at these at Macys today ( Yes, I was BACK there again today) and they are SO cute! I was thinking for a ball game, or a farmers market or something where you won't want to carry a big bag around, or put a bag on the FLOOR  This one would fit right in your lap. I also loved the weight of this, it feels very sturdy for such a compact bag.

I vote you keep her 

Now thinking I may need one too!  LOL


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...




She's so cute! 
I hope it works for you. I think is just a matter of getting used to them (crossbody bags). Give it a try!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...


The only word I have for Sawyer is ADORABLE!  I love mine, and they are so functional!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I was looking at the pebble one in oyster with the tan trim , but I only saw it on Dooney.com in that color, and it's in back order! I will not order from then again! That's why I ended up ordering the letter carrier. But I do like this silhouette ! Gonna keep my eyes open!



I haven't seen the pebbled one; I'll bet that's cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I was looking real hard at these at Macys today (* Yes, I was BACK there again today*) and they are SO cute! I was thinking for a ball game, or a farmers market or something where you won't want to carry a big bag around, or put a bag on the FLOOR  This one would fit right in your lap. I also loved the weight of this, it feels very sturdy for such a compact bag.
> 
> I vote you keep her
> 
> Now thinking I may need one too!  LOL



   I think you need one, too!    I'm sure I won't return her, but she might end up with one of my daughters.   I'm going to try to wear her, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's so cute!
> I hope it works for you. I think is just a matter of getting used to them (crossbody bags). Give it a try!



MB, I have tried so many times.      I agree, she is really cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> The only word I have for Sawyer is ADORABLE!  I love mine, and they are so functional!


I agree!


----------



## cutesheeps

MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^

Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags? 

My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.

I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.


----------



## cutesheeps

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie last night from Macy's



Very pretty! 



AnotherPurse said:


> Nope, no problem here! My exchanged chestnut Buckley is much better than the first and I am loving the saffiano colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217190




Omgosh!! That is a super haul! I'm especially loving the multicolor bag! You have so much to play with now!


----------



## MrsKC

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.


Enjoy those new lovelies!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I tried the Sawyer on in the Dooney store earlier in the year.   It's adorable and looks like it will hold a lot for a cross body bag.  I didn't buy it because the strap is thin and my shoulders are very sensitive.  I was afraid after I loaded up the bag that the weight would bother my neck and shoulders.


----------



## YankeeDooney

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.


Adorable bags! I particularly like that Sutton.


----------



## swags

Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.


Really cute! Ilove both! The zip zip looks so rich in the brown ! I just ordered the letter carrier In the Gretta print because I was worried the other crossbody would be too big! She does look big In your pic, but will make a nice shoulder bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019


Love that one! Wish I had a Dillards by me! Maybe it's better I don't!


----------



## AnotherPurse

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019




I love this!  So cute, right!  It's great for the spring and summer.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cutesheeps said:


> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.



Wow, the CBB does make the satchel look small! 

I'm happy you're loving both! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019



She's pretty! I've always loved the multi color bags and accessories!

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> My Sawyer got here and she is SO cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the zipper pulls dangle.      I am not usually a crossbody wearer, so we'll see if she turns out to be someone's Christmas gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cardslots inside...




Love the black with gold hardware. The red inside is gorgeous too! Great choice. I hope you can find a use for her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.




Great choices! I'm sad I missed out on the zip zip on QVC. I really like the richness of the Sutton. I'm thinking about the Sophie. The pink is so cute and yea that Crossbody is big!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019




So cute! Great deal too!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that one! Wish I had a Dillards by me! Maybe it's better I don't!





AnotherPurse said:


> I love this!  So cute, right!  It's great for the spring and summer.





RuedeNesle said:


> She's pretty! I've always loved the multi color bags and accessories!
> 
> Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> So cute! Great deal too!



Thanks! I told myself to wait until closer to spring to get a spring bag but I decided at this price I won't regret it.


----------



## swags

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.



Love the zip zip and the Ostrich is so pretty!


----------



## Sparker

My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!




She is gorgeous!  I would love to see what she looks like a year from now. The natural is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!




So pretty! I love Natural in this bag. Congrats.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!


Gorgeous! Love the color and leather!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Thanks! I told myself to wait until closer to spring to get a spring bag but I decided at this price I won't regret it.


With the weather we've been having, you could wear it now! Anything goes now! I wear what I like, no matter the season! I plan on wearing my white/tan Gretta letter carrier when I get her (as long as I decide to keep her!) Lol! Enjoy


----------



## Sparker

AnotherPurse said:


> She is gorgeous!  I would love to see what she looks like a year from now. The natural is so beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you!!  Hopefully, she ages well


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> So pretty! I love Natural in this bag. Congrats.



Thanks PCAN!  Had I not ordered her.....Chestnut would have been my choice for sure!


----------



## Sparker

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and leather!



Thanks...me too


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!




Gorgeous!  I just ordered my first Buckley on EBay. It's the chestnut nubuck. I'm very excited!


----------



## Suzwhat

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.







swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019







Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!




I love all the bags!   Great choices everyone.  I think I missed a few that I didn't tag but I really love all the bags everyone has shared.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  I just ordered my first Buckley on EBay. It's the chestnut nubuck. I'm very excited!




Can't wait to see!  I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Suzwhat

Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .


----------



## swags

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!



The Buckley is gorgeous and natural is such a great shade. 



Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679



Very pretty! I like the softness of that leather.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679




That is such a beautiful color. I was really torn between that and the marine/navy color. I ended up with the navy and it shipped so fast. I agree with you on the straps - so easy. Enjoy her she is so pretty and comfy to wear. Couldn't beat that price!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!


I can see why....beautiful color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679


I love all the color variations of the natural bags that have been posted recently. This one is stunning as well. Congrats Suz!


----------



## Sparker

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679



Beautiful!  Looks so soft and comfy to carry too


----------



## Sparker

Thanks ladies!  My first bag in natural.  I always gravitate towards browns, and seeing Miaborsa's natural bags helped me to seal the deal


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  I just ordered my first Buckley on EBay. It's the chestnut nubuck. I'm very excited!



Can't wait too see her!  Congrats!


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  I just ordered my first Buckley on EBay. It's the chestnut nubuck. I'm very excited!



Can't wait for you to do a review on her!! I have a marine coming in January. I've sold a couple of things and just waiting for the money from that!! I really want one in red too. I've heard that they are discontinuing this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new wristlet I got as a X-Mas gift from a good friend. Love the colors! My 1st D&B. [emoji3]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!



She's beautiful, I can see why you love her!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.



Two very cute bags!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019



Cute as can be!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!  I just ordered my first Buckley on EBay. It's the chestnut nubuck. I'm very excited!



I hope it's  a beauty and that you love her!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679



Wow, she is most definitely a beauty and I love the color!!


----------



## MrsKC

BeachBagGal said:


> My new wristlet I got as a X-Mas gift from a good friend. Love the colors! My 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218942


So cute, what a great friend!


----------



## Suzwhat

swags said:


> The Buckley is gorgeous and natural is such a great shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I like the softness of that leather.



Thank yo.



AnotherPurse said:


> That is such a beautiful color. I was really torn between that and the marine/navy color. I ended up with the navy and it shipped so fast. I agree with you on the straps - so easy. Enjoy her she is so pretty and comfy to wear. Couldn't beat that price!



The marine/navy is gorge.  I may go back for that one.  Thank you.



YankeeDooney said:


> I love all the color variations of the natural bags that have been posted recently. This one is stunning as well. Congrats Suz!



Thanks YD.



Sparker said:


> Beautiful!  Looks so soft and comfy to carry too



I carried it today.  It did not disappoint.  Thanks.



BeachBagGal said:


> My new wristlet I got as a X-Mas gift from a good friend. Love the colors! My 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218942



Perfect!



hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow, she is most definitely a beauty and I love the color!!




Thanks HG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cutesheeps said:


> MiaBorsa: It's so cute! Is the middle section more space or kind of like a divider? I hope she works out for you but if not I'm sure she'll be great for another! ^^
> 
> Woo~ I think these are probably my last bags of the year...unless I'm gifted or find something at a super good deal after Christmas.  Sutton zip zip (QVC) and hot pink Ostrich crossbody (12DoD). My zip zip did not come with a dust bag - is that normal for the canvas bags?
> 
> My initial reaction for the crossbody was "Dang that's BIG" and for the zip zip "Dang that's SMALL" lol! I'm fine with the sizes but I had the hardest time figuring out just how big/small each of them were from watching QVC videos. I might end up wearing the crossbody shoulder style. It's REALLY BIG lol.
> 
> I liked the zip zip so much I switched into it. Don't think I'll be using its strap, but I'm keeping it in the bag anyway. It's decently comfy in hand or on the crook of my arm. It fit everything I usually carry except my planner, which I didn't really need tonight so it was okay. I could probably fit it if I switched my wristlet into something smaller.



Really cute bags, CS!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Found this at Dillard's 50% off. I've always wanted a multi color bag and couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218019



Love it!   Congrats on the deal.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Love the black with gold hardware. The red inside is gorgeous too! Great choice. I hope you can find a use for her. [emoji4]



Thanks TB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sparker said:


> My new Buckley in Natural.....I'm in love!!





Sparker said:


> Thanks ladies!  My first bag in natural.  I always gravitate towards browns, and seeing Miaborsa's natural bags helped me to seal the deal



She's fabulous, Sparkler!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679



Wow, great score Suz!   I love that smushy leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  dust bags only for leather bags.  Dooney doesn't send then with any fabric handbags.


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, great score Suz!   I love that smushy leather.




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsKC said:


> So cute, what a great friend!



Thanks! I totally agree on both counts!


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679



Great bag! I think you will love this style.  Enjoy .


----------



## Trudysmom

BeachBagGal said:


> My new wristlet I got as a X-Mas gift from a good friend. Love the colors! My 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218942


A very pretty bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag.




Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Can't wait to see!  I'm very happy for you.




Thank you! [emoji4]



Suzwhat said:


> Here's the Seville Callie in natural.   I got it from the 14th Dooney Day I think.  I ordered it on the 15th and it was delivered on the 19th!  I think it is beautiful.  The discoloring you see between nameplate and zipper is glare from camera.  This leather is so soft and pliable  it was actually easy to adjust the buttons (?) on the strap sides. This is the first time I've actually adjusted that type of Dooney strap successfully. [emoji1] .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218679




She's beautiful! I know what you mean about this bag. It's a great bag. That color is gorgeous. I had such a hard time deciding. I probably should have gone with the natural because I already have an olive hobo. I had an easy time adjusting the peg things too because the leather is so soft. I'm glad you're loving it! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Can't wait too see her!  Congrats!







Julie Ann said:


> Can't wait for you to do a review on her!! I have a marine coming in January. I've sold a couple of things and just waiting for the money from that!! I really want one in red too. I've heard that they are discontinuing this bag.




Thanks! She shipped today so it shouldn't be long. This eBay seller has really fast priority shipping. It's the same seller that I just got my grape Lolo from. He's got lots of Dooneys. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BeachBagGal said:


> My new wristlet I got as a X-Mas gift from a good friend. Love the colors! My 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218942




So pretty! I just got one from Ilovedooney and I love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> I hope it's  a beauty and that you love her!!




Thanks H!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I just got one from Ilovedooney and I love it!



Awesome! I haven't used mine YET!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Great bag! I think you will love this style.  Enjoy .



Thank you!



Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! I know what you mean about this bag. It's a great bag. That color is gorgeous. I had such a hard time deciding. I probably should have gone with the natural because I already have an olive hobo. I had an easy time adjusting the peg things too because the leather is so soft. I'm glad you're loving it! [emoji4]




Thanks!  Can't wait to see the new bags you ordered.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Can't wait to see the new bags you ordered.




Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Okay Ladies...Dooneynistas...O-M-G!!!
> I am seriously in love....
> 
> City Barlow in natural. Perfect size, perfect color, perfect feel. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3213668




[emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.


----------



## Twoboyz

I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



Wow TB, you scored!!   This bag is stunning!   I'm so glad you "bagged" a great one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



YIPPEE!!!  She's beautiful TB!  I'm so happy you found a perfect grape bag! Now you can carry her with your new infinity scarf from QVC.

Thanks for the name of the Seller too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow TB, you scored!!   This bag is stunning!   I'm so glad you "bagged" a great one.



Hi Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow TB, you scored!!   This bag is stunning!   I'm so glad you "bagged" a great one.







RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE!!!  She's beautiful TB!  I'm so happy you found a perfect grape bag! Now you can carry her with your new infinity scarf from QVC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the name of the Seller too!




Thanks Sarah and RN! I was over the moon when she arrived earlier than expected and turned out to be so great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!



Hi yourself!!   :kiss:


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653




Thanks for sharing and I am so happy it worked out!  I often say if you have a good seller eBay is better - you can see multiple pictures of the bag and you know give or take photo quality that is the one you are getting!  Yeah!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Thanks for sharing and I am so happy it worked out!  I often say if you have a good seller eBay is better - you can see multiple pictures of the bag and you know give or take photo quality that is the one you are getting!  Yeah!!!!




Thanks! I agree. The only thing is you often have to miss out on that great return policy. I have saved this seller as a favorite. I won't be afraid to purchase from him in the future.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.




That is terrible. I'm glad you noticed it.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653




Wow!   Perfect!!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



Hi TB   Your grape Lolo is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.



Aw, that's too bad, TB.   On the other hand, they will probably be in the outlets next month for 60% off, so it may turn out to be a good thing!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.   







It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea. 







If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.


So pretty! I think the lock looks cute! I have the lockewood drawstring in Moss and it has the lock as well!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Still no Barlow bag, but this little Gretta  letter carrier (white/tan) arrived today! Thought it was pretty cute until Hubs said he didn't care for it! He usually likes my bags , now I'm not so sure! I've been thinking of maybe getting a Bitsy bag instead in oyster, either saffiano or pebbled, I like both! Thoughts /opinions for me ladies?TIA


----------



## momjules

I love that Greta crossbody. I have a black bitsy bag and I love it. I wanted white but they were sold out. The black is more year round. I have a special mirror and brush and credit card / bill holder, all special to fit in that bag. Either way you are making a great choice


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My hubs is so sweet , he said keep this bag and get the bitsy bag too! He must have a Christmas fever !  Please still give me your thoughts on the letter carrier ladies! My big Galaxy phone fits in the front zip and my full size wallet fits in the larger compartment if I wanted to bring it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> I love that Greta crossbody. I have a black bitsy bag and I love it. I wanted white but they were sold out. The black is more year round. I have a special mirror and brush and credit card / bill holder, all special to fit in that bag. Either way you are making a great choice


Thanks! I thought it was cute, and with the brown trim, I think I could get away with it for different seasons. I didn't want the brown Tmoro color, I feel like a lot of designers use that color combo and I wanted something a little different. I love the bitsy bag too, do you have pebbled or saffiano?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.




OH NO!!!! So sorry to hear that. That's how I was with my Elephant Chelsea. I was devastated when I saw the cut, so I exchanged. I think they City will the outlets next month, so it may have been meant to be.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.


Oh no! That's a shame! But good thing you noticed it!


Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653


Beautiful TB! I love the color! So glad it's in great shape! Enjoy!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.




This is beautiful!   I am starting to agree with you on the lock. I hated it, then I was getting used to it but in the end not a big fan!!!


----------



## momjules

I have the pebbled burst bag with the Sierra trim   So classic dooney


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.



Girl, this is hilarious.  Let me know how that turns out for you. 

I knew it would look amazing, but with your bag, it's just wow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! I think the lock looks cute! I have the lockewood drawstring in Moss and it has the lock as well!





AnotherPurse said:


> This is beautiful!   I am starting to agree with you on the lock. I hated it, then I was getting used to it but in the end not a big fan!!!



Thanks, y'all.  I love the lizard embossing on the Santorinis, but that lock... THAT LOCK!!    

   Actually, I have the Santorini drawstring and for some reason the padlock doesn't bother me on that style.  I guess because it's hidden behind the tassels.   I think if the padlock was about half that size and solid brass it wouldn't bother me as much.


----------



## reginatina

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



Awesome purchase. Both pieces are beauties. 



Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.



Oh no!  That's horrible. I hope you find a better deal and one that's perfect!  Enjoy your Lolo in the meantime.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> I have the pebbled burst bag with the Sierra trim   So classic dooney


The pebbled bitsy is the one I'm leaning towards ! I also think its classic Dooney and is more casual than the Saff. Bitsy. Im gonna wait and see if Dooney has some kind of sale after Christmas on the Oyster Color! Thanks for your input!


----------



## momjules

You should call the outlets and see what the sale is if any
You may save some big bucks
Worth a phone call


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Girl, this is hilarious.  Let me know how that turns out for you.
> 
> I knew it would look amazing, but with your bag, it's just wow!



I'll keep you "in the loop", RT!!       Thanks; I'm really happy with the wallet.   Now back to scouring Ebay for something to replace _The Lock_.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> You should call the outlets and see what the sale is if any
> You may save some big bucks
> Worth a phone call


Yeah, I think I will after the holidays, I'm sure there will be sales. The only thing is I want the oyster and it probably isn't a shippable color! There are no Dooney outlets in my State!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll keep you "in the loop", RT!!       Thanks; I'm really happy with the wallet.   Now back to scouring Ebay for something to replace _The Lock_.


Maybe you could hook a Pom on top and it would hide the lock! Lol, I just bought a burgandy one that would match!


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> The pebbled bitsy is the one I'm leaning towards ! I also think its classic Dooney and is more casual than the Saff. Bitsy. Im gonna wait and see if Dooney has some kind of sale after Christmas on the Oyster Color! Thanks for your input!


I love my bitsy, holds much more than you would think looking at it.  My Macy's had the ouster on clearance after Thanksgiving.  Might want to check your local Macy's for a sale too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy! Glad you were able to get your precious with all the goodies and it's lovely. I can see why you love the color TB. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.


Nice pairing MB. I was so mad when I saw these bags at the tent sale at only 40% off, considering they were 70% off at the outlets. I just could not spring for that knowing they were much less. It is a pretty bag and great match with the wallet. 

My Macy's had one Lizard Lexington left. I hope the lizard was not just a small run of bags. It would be nice to see them in all the colors and silhouettes's that were pictured on the Macy's site.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Maybe you could hook a Pom on top and it would hide the lock! Lol, I just bought a burgandy one that would match!



Sorry, I'm not a pom fan.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice pairing MB. I was so mad when I saw these bags at the tent sale at only 40% off, considering they were 70% off at the outlets. I just could not spring for that knowing they were much less. It is a pretty bag and great match with the wallet.
> 
> My Macy's had one Lizard Lexington left. I hope the lizard was not just a small run of bags. It would be nice to see them in all the colors and silhouettes's that were pictured on the Macy's site.


Thanks, YD.  I would love to see more lizard embossed bags.   I think I got mine for 50% off last year...seems like from an ILD sale.   I hesitated on the matching Santorini wallet and they disappeared, so I was really happy to see this CCW show up this year.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry, I'm not a pom fan.


That's funny, thought I was the only one. I don't get it actually, but hey, to each her own right? We all have our "thing". Now throw me a tassel any day.


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653


Great color, this is a gorgeous set and the kisslock is adorable.  Glad they sent you good ones!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.


Beautiful set, exactly a perfect match!  Congrats on your new wallet!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> Still no Barlow bag, but this little Gretta  letter carrier (white/tan) arrived today! Thought it was pretty cute until Hubs said he didn't care for it! He usually likes my bags , now I'm not so sure! I've been thinking of maybe getting a Bitsy bag instead in oyster, either saffiano or pebbled, I like both! Thoughts /opinions for me ladies?TIA


I like the letter carrier look, but I find them way to small/narrow for me.  But I like the print!


----------



## ahirau

Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!

This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:






and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.











and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell




This is sooo beautiful... I saw this wallet and passed on it but hummmm.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell


I love the print on that wallet ! So pretty , and looks great with your bags! I love the montecito bag too!
Great pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> I like the letter carrier look, but I find them way to small/narrow for me.  But I like the print!


Thank you! Not sure I'm keeping yet. Gonna play around with it a bit. I really only want it when I just need a few things, but I wanted something small in a Gretta and Was drawn to this color combo for some reason.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> I love my bitsy, holds much more than you would think looking at it.  My Macy's had the ouster on clearance after Thanksgiving.  Might want to check your local Macy's for a sale too.


Thanks, but the Macys by me always has a horrible Dooney selection !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry, I'm not a pom fan.


No worries!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is sooo beautiful... I saw this wallet and passed on it but hummmm.


Thanks PTB!  I really like it, this is the taupe color.  It also holds my samsung galaxy phone perfectly!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love the print on that wallet ! So pretty , and looks great with your bags! I love the montecito bag too!
> Great pics!


Thank you TMP!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> That's funny, thought I was the only one. I don't get it actually, but hey, to each her own right? We all have our "thing". Now throw me a tassel any day.


I do love  a good tassel too! But I also like Poms, well some of them!


----------



## AnotherPurse

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell




That combo is a winner!!! The full on bag just isn't my style but this wallet looks great with your bags!


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> That combo is a winner!!! The full on bag just isn't my style but this wallet looks great with your bags!


Thanks AP! I agree with you, on a bag the print is too much for me too, but I really like it on the wristlet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell



Nice haul!   I love the wallet with the Russel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell


Love that brown/blue Siena! All lovelies!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.




Santorini Lizard perfection x2! I don't mind the lock. I just like it better on the samba leather bags because it's shiny gold tone. Good luck finding a disguise. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Still no Barlow bag, but this little Gretta  letter carrier (white/tan) arrived today! Thought it was pretty cute until Hubs said he didn't care for it! He usually likes my bags , now I'm not so sure! I've been thinking of maybe getting a Bitsy bag instead in oyster, either saffiano or pebbled, I like both! Thoughts /opinions for me ladies?TIA




I think you wear the bag well and if you like it then maybe you should keep it.  It's nice to have a second set of eyes though. I would say try it out a little and see if it's functional for you. If so and you still love it then enjoy it. The Bitsy is cute too though. The plus side to that one is the nice wide opening and beating able to get to your things easily. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Maybe you could hook a Pom on top and it would hide the lock! Lol, I just bought a burgandy one that would match!




Cute! 



ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell




I love this wallet! It's so pretty! Peter Dooney sure doesn't skimp on the details when he does prints. Love the colors in that one. It looks great with your bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone for the Grape Lolo love and the condolences on Barlow. She's already boxed up. I will wait for the outlet to get these before I think about getting it again. I want to see it in some other colors too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Santorini Lizard perfection x2! I don't mind the lock. I just like it better on the samba leather bags because it's shiny gold tone. Good luck finding a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you wear the bag well and if you like it then maybe you should keep it.  It's nice to have a second set of eyes though. I would say try it out a little and see if it's functional for you. If so and you still love it then enjoy it. The Bitsy is cute too though. The plus side to that one is the nice wide opening and beating able to get to your things easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this wallet! It's so pretty! Peter Dooney sure doesn't skimp on the details when he does prints. Love the colors in that one. It looks great with your bags.


Thanks TB! Hubs says keep her and get the bitsy too! Gotta love him! I tried her on and like that my big galaxy phone fits in the front. I think I would use a kisslock or card case instead of my big wallet, which is what I do when I go to AC or boardwalk anyway! Thank you so much for your opinion , I really appreciate it TB! Gonna call some outlets about the bitsy, but I have my heart set on the Oyster color , well see!


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



She's lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! Hubs says keep her and get the bitsy too! Gotta love him! I tried her on and like that my big galaxy phone fits in the front. I think I would use a kisslock or card case instead of my big wallet, which is what I do when I go to AC or boardwalk anyway! Thank you so much for your opinion , I really appreciate it TB! Gonna call some outlets about the bitsy, but I have my heart set on the Oyster color , well see!




The Aurora IL outlet had the oyster pebbled leather Bitsy in their glass case at the register along with several matching accessories around Thanksgiving time. The whole ensemble looked so cute! Good luck, I hope it can be shipped. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> She's lovely!




Thanks Darcy! [emoji4]


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul!   I love the wallet with the Russel.


Thank you MB!


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> Love that brown/blue Siena! All lovelies!


Thanks YD


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Santorini Lizard perfection x2! I don't mind the lock. I just like it better on the samba leather bags because it's shiny gold tone. Good luck finding a disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you wear the bag well and if you like it then maybe you should keep it.  It's nice to have a second set of eyes though. I would say try it out a little and see if it's functional for you. If so and you still love it then enjoy it. The Bitsy is cute too though. The plus side to that one is the nice wide opening and beating able to get to your things easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this wallet! It's so pretty! Peter Dooney sure doesn't skimp on the details when he does prints. Love the colors in that one. It looks great with your bags.


Thank you TB!  So sorry about your Barlow but hope it comes to outlets soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell



Hi A!

WOW! I LOVE your loot from Dooney!  I was purse posing with a Briana at Macy's yesterday.  She's a beautiful lightweight bag!  I love your wallet and Russell bag too!

Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell



Those are great!  Love the colors.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.




Hi Sarah!

She's beautiful and a perfect match for Miss Santorini!  I feel you about the lock.  I passed on the square satchel because of it.  

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Santorini Lizard perfection x2! I don't mind the lock. I just like it better on the samba leather bags because it's shiny gold tone. Good luck finding a disguise.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> She's beautiful and a perfect match for Miss Santorini!  I feel you about the lock.  I passed on the square satchel because of it.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, y'all!!  Not sure what I'll do about the lock... probably nothing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  your lizard and Santorini combination are very elegant looking.   Are they cognac color?   I'm with you on the lock, wish they had never used it.  As for bag jewelry in general.... just not my thing either. I even take off all the logo hang tags.   But everyone has different taste and style,  that's what makes it all so interesting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  your lizard and Santorini combination are very elegant looking.   Are they cognac color?   I'm with you on the lock, wish they had never used it.  As for bag jewelry in general.... just not my thing either. I even take off all the logo hang tags.   But everyone has different taste and style,  that's what makes it all so interesting.



Thanks, LJ.  I am really happy to have found that wallet.   Yes, that's the cognac but it's so similar to bordeaux that I have to wonder why they made both colors!  

I'm weird about stuff on my bags; for the most part I like the look of the bag on its own.  I really hate those hand sanitizer things hanging on a nice handbag.   But as you said, we all like different things, so to each her own for sure.   

I like to buy keyfobs and purse charms, but rarely use them.   I don't normally remove logos except for the big honkin' MK emblems.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  even when I like the logo,  I usually remove it to get the weight of the bag down.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  even when I like the logo,  I usually remove it to get the weight of the bag down.  Every little bit helps.



I totally agree, and that padlock is quite weighty.   I dug out my Amazon zipzip last night to see if the smaller padlock on it would work on the Santorini.  I had forgotten that the hardware on that bag is silver.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LJ.  I am really happy to have found that wallet.   Yes, that's the cognac but it's so similar to bordeaux that I have to wonder why they made both colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm weird about stuff on my bags; for the most part I like the look of the bag on its own.  I really hate those hand sanitizer things hanging on a nice handbag.   But as you said, we all like different things, so to each her own for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to buy keyfobs and purse charms, but rarely use them.   I don't normally remove logos except for the big honkin' MK emblems.




Lol... That's why I like you MB! You say it like you feel it. I thought I was the only one about the sanitizers. I don't have them on the outside but I have gallons on the inside... In a safe place of course. I'm the same... I have and buy tons of charms and key chains but can't come to actually put them on my bags. I tried it a year it so ago but it didn't last long. I just admire the others that love them here. I like TM's... Hers are so clean and simple and always the perfect size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> The Aurora IL outlet had the oyster pebbled leather Bitsy in their glass case at the register along with several matching accessories around Thanksgiving time. The whole ensemble looked so cute! Good luck, I hope it can be shipped. [emoji4]


Thanks so much TB! I only bought from one Outlet before, The one in Delaware, but I'll check yours too! Thanks! Will let you know!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19][emoji19] I think she is going back. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> I haven't carried her yet because the weather has been so wet here. I went to fill her up and I noticed a small cut in the back of the bag. It's near the bottom but I thought what if it gets worse. It's small but deep. I thought about exchange but maybe I'll wait until I can find a better price.




Oh no!  Good thing you noticed it.  It may have gotten worse after a few days of carrying her.  It really is a gorgeous bag.  Mine came in but haven't had a chance to post a pic yet.  And congrats on getting your grape logo lock.  Another bag calling my name!


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.




Beautiful! A perfect match.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... That's why I like you MB! You say it like you feel it. I thought I was the only one about the sanitizers. I don't have them on the outside but I have gallons on the inside... In a safe place of course. I'm the same... I have and buy tons of charms and key chains but can't come to actually put them on my bags. I tried it a year it so ago but it didn't last long. I just admire the others that love them here. I like TM's... Hers are so clean and simple and always the perfect size.



   I carry little individually wrapped hand "wipes" in my makeup bag.   

I don't mean to diss anyone; we all have our own taste which is what makes the world a more interesting place!    I think a lot of purse charms are really cute; they just aren't "me."   Also, it depends on the bag...some styles look better with doo-dads than others.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Beautiful! A perfect match.



Thanks!


----------



## cutesheeps

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653



So happy you got a nice one! And sorry about your barlow.  



MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah!!!   My lizard CCW FINALLY got here from ILD!!      It is a perfect match with my Santorini belted shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> It's dark outside, so I had to use the flash...but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find something to put on the brass loop on the front of that bag, I would hacksaw that stupid lock off of there.



Very pretty! Love that color.



Thatsmypurse said:


> Still no Barlow bag, but this little Gretta  letter carrier (white/tan) arrived today! Thought it was pretty cute until Hubs said he didn't care for it! He usually likes my bags , now I'm not so sure! I've been thinking of maybe getting a Bitsy bag instead in oyster, either saffiano or pebbled, I like both! Thoughts /opinions for me ladies?TIA



Wah? I think it's cute! You should definitely keep it 



ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell



Great haul! 

~~

Oooof I tried to quote everyone who quoted my last post but I think I borked it somehow...hah. But thanks for the compliments! I wore my zip zip all weekend and got a compliment! Love this bag.


----------



## macde90

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell


All are beautiful but I especially like the Flo Russell and wallet together. Well, I'm a sucker for everything florentine. It is my favorite Dooney leather. I don't even remember seeing the wallet on the site. That's why I like you ladies so much. You guys see EVERYTHING!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Thank you TB!  So sorry about your Barlow but hope it comes to outlets soon!




You're welcome and thanks! I'm sore I'll find one sooner or later. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks so much TB! I only bought from one Outlet before, The one in Delaware, but I'll check yours too! Thanks! Will let you know!




You're welcome and good luck! I hope it's ship able. 



Allieandalf said:


> Oh no!  Good thing you noticed it.  It may have gotten worse after a few days of carrying her.  It really is a gorgeous bag.  Mine came in but haven't had a chance to post a pic yet.  And congrats on getting your grape logo lock.  Another bag calling my name!




Thanks A! I hope you're loving yours.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cutesheeps said:


> So happy you got a nice one! And sorry about your barlow.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Love that color.
> 
> 
> 
> Wah? I think it's cute! You should definitely keep it
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul!
> 
> ~~
> 
> Oooof I tried to quote everyone who quoted my last post but I think I borked it somehow...hah. But thanks for the compliments! I wore my zip zip all weekend and got a compliment! Love this bag.


Thanks! I am definitely keeping! Every time I look in the mirror with it on, it makes me smile! I also put my stuff in her that I thought I would use, and it all works! I'm used to small bags ! My bigger bags are always so empty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, LJ.  I am really happy to have found that wallet.   Yes, that's the cognac but it's so similar to bordeaux that I have to wonder why they made both colors!
> 
> I'm weird about stuff on my bags; for the most part I like the look of the bag on its own.*  I really hate those hand sanitizer things hanging on a nice handba*g.   But as you said, we all like different things, so to each her own for sure.
> 
> I like to buy keyfobs and purse charms, but rarely use them.   I don't normally remove logos except for the big honkin' MK emblems.



OMG! Again. I agree. I equate it to putting a bumper sticker on a luxury car, or any car for that matter. (Can you tell I can't stand bumper stickers?). Plus, I had a friend that hung a sanitizer on her bag and the darn thing popped open and ruined her bag. Why take the risk? These bags are an investment. Why add something that detracts from the beauty of the bag. I don't mind purse charms if they are an enhancement, but as they say, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." So, I guess we are beholding quite a bit.  Purse On!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I carry little individually wrapped hand "wipes" in my makeup bag.
> 
> I don't mean to diss anyone; we all have our own taste which is what makes the world a more interesting place!    I think a lot of purse charms are really cute; they just aren't "me."   Also, it depends on the bag...some styles look better with doo-dads than others.


Yes, yes!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Those are great!  Love the colors.


Thank you MrsKC!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> WOW! I LOVE your loot from Dooney!  I was purse posing with a Briana at Macy's yesterday.  She's a beautiful lightweight bag!  I love your wallet and Russell bag too!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks so much RDN! Aside from all the fab color choices, this is also what I love about this line - I can carry them without feeling weighed down!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919



Mornin' AP!

She's a beauty!  She got my attention when she debuted because of the double straps and the outside zipper pocket.  I'm happy the straps are working for you and the zipper pocket is big enough to be functional!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919


Your new bag is so pretty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919




Love her... The double handles got me too. I'm glad she's working out for you. [emoji2]


----------



## ahirau

macde90 said:


> All are beautiful but I especially like the Flo Russell and wallet together. Well, I'm a sucker for everything florentine. It is my favorite Dooney leather. I don't even remember seeing the wallet on the site. That's why I like you ladies so much. You guys see EVERYTHING!


Thanks so much M, the Rusell bag is great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919



Love!!   Jocelyn is gorgeous, AP!!   I was just eyeing the clearance Kendall DS on Q, but I like the leather collar on Joce much better.   Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919




Beautiful! Amen for that pocket too! I find I'm struggling more than I thought fitting this gigantic phone in my bags. The colors in this line are so rich and beautiful. Im glad she's a winner!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I received my eBay purchase grape Lolo on Saturday and I have to say she is perfect! All of the accessories were included, nose is straight and the color appeared even nicer than the one I had received as is on the Q. This seller was really great and he has lots of bags from QVC that are NWOT. The shipping was super fast!  I ordered my chestnut nubuck Buckley from him as well. The name of the seller is got2havethis in case anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 3219653


Gorgeous!! I love that color and often though about ordering it in the past but could never justify another Logo Lock since I already have it in 5 colors!  Enjoy!


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' AP!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!  She got my attention when she debuted because of the double straps and the outside zipper pocket.  I'm happy the straps are working for you and the zipper pocket is big enough to be functional!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!







Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is so pretty!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Love her... The double handles got me too. I'm glad she's working out for you. [emoji2]







MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!   Jocelyn is gorgeous, AP!!   I was just eyeing the clearance Kendall DS on Q, but I like the leather collar on Joce much better.   Congrats!




Thanks gals!  The collar is what immediately drew me in and the zip pocket in the back. I found one on eBay that was NWT and very reasonable so I took the chance seeing the Sutton in person with my zip zip.  The questionable ones I always snatch up that way!!! Can't wait for the Christmas spectacular with all of you. Although it seems many of us know the bags we are getting! LOL!!!


----------



## swags

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919



Love this bag, congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous!! I love that color and often though about ordering it in the past but could never justify another Logo Lock since I already have it in 5 colors!  Enjoy!




Thanks G! Wow, 5?  It's a great bag!


----------



## MKB0925

ahirau said:


> Hi ladies .... more loot from D&B !!
> 
> This one was not part of 12DoD, but was on sale. When I saw 2 of the 3 colors were sold out, it was time to pick one up!  I wanted this wristlet/wallet for the several brown/chestnut, taupe bags I have and I think she is so pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then I got the brown/blue Siena small Briana (this was on DoD sale 45% off) .   I wanted the brown/red but it was sold out.    But I like this brown/blue combo with or without the Maple wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it looks great with my small chestnut florentine Rusell




Those are gorgeous! I have been thinking about the small Russell!


----------



## gm2amm

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got her in and I love her!!! Mixed on this one with the double handles until I carried her. She is a perfect drawstring for me!!! She has a big zip pocket in the back that fits an iPhone 6+ with no problem!!!! Welcome to the family Jocelyn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220919


She is beautiful and I agree, that collar of leather really makes her a star!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gm2amm said:


> She is beautiful and I agree, that collar of leather really makes her a star!


+1! Congrats!


----------



## jeep317

I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;





I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.


----------



## luvcoach2

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.




Congratulations!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.


Very pretty J. Good going with the strap switch-a-roo too!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.




Gorgeous, gorgeous bag! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.


So pretty! Is that the Brown Tmoro?


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.



She's a beauty!   Congrats!


----------



## Sparker

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!   Jocelyn is gorgeous, AP!!   I was just eyeing the clearance Kendall DS on Q, but I like the leather collar on Joce much better.   Congrats!



Jocelyn is beautiful!  Speaking of Kendall.......I got a mini Kendall in Celadon for Christmas, and It's just the right size for me.  So in love with the color!!  I usually go for browns or dark colors......But Celadon is so deep and saturated.


----------



## gm2amm

jeep317 said:


> I saved my ILD purchase until Christmas. It's love &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched the strap however because I didn't like how long it was.


I can see why! She's beautiful and that strap looks like it was made for her. Merry Christmas!


----------



## handbags4me

Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:

Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)

and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)

Have been enjoying them all this month!!


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:
> 
> Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
> Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)
> 
> and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
> Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
> Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)
> 
> Have been enjoying them all this month!!


I love them all, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbags4me said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:
> 
> Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
> Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)
> 
> and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
> Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
> Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)
> 
> Have been enjoying them all this month!!


I love them all H. What great deals! Awesome! I want that wallet.....love.


----------



## handbags4me

MrsKC said:


> I love them all, Merry Christmas to you!





YankeeDooney said:


> I love them all H. What great deals! Awesome! I want that wallet.....love.



Thank you ladies!  I've actually never had a Dooney wallet - I've used the same LV zippy wallet for years, but this bordeaux color and the price I couldn't pass up!  It's smaller than my usual wallet and I just love it!!


----------



## momjules

Oh so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
> 
> Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)
> 
> 
> 
> and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
> 
> Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
> 
> Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)
> 
> 
> 
> Have been enjoying them all this month!!




All of them are beautiful! I love the Perry in black! The croco wallet too! The leather on the Russell's is so nice especially in the natural color. The Valerie is so unique. Enjoy your goodies. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

handbags4me said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:
> 
> Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
> Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)
> 
> and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
> Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
> Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)
> 
> Have been enjoying them all this month!!


Very nice bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Handbags*:  wow,  what a great haul.  Love all your choices.  Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Sparker

Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon


----------



## Trudysmom

Sparker said:


> Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon


Nice bags. How do you like your little Kendall? I have two, DARLING bags and plenty of room for me.


----------



## Sparker

I Love the mini!  I do not carry alot in my bags, and this is just the perfect size.  I still have plenty of room left over.  Your colors are gorgeous too!!  Such a cute little bag....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

handbags4me said:


> Finally getting around to sharing my December Dooney goodies:
> 
> Claremont Woven Embossed Perry in Black (eBay)
> Small Florentine Russell tote in Natural (DB Outlet clearance $131)
> 
> and two finds at Nordstrom Rack while I was Christmas shopping:
> Marine Pebbled leather Valerie (on clearance for $128.90)
> Bordeaux Croc small zip around wallet (on clearance for $41.90)
> 
> Have been enjoying them all this month!!


Wow! Awesome Christmas haul!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sparker said:


> Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon


Love both bags! So nice! Enjoy


Trudysmom said:


> Nice bags. How do you like your little Kendall? I have two, DARLING bags and plenty of room for me.



The mini's are so cute ! I don't carry a lot of stuff, so I prefer medium to small bags too!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Sparker said:


> Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon




Love the look of that suede LoLo!!! Great gifts!!!


----------



## Sparker

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love both bags! So nice! Enjoy
> 
> 
> The mini's are so cute ! I don't carry a lot of stuff, so I prefer medium to small bags too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Sparker said:


> Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon




Beautiful bags! The suede logo lock looks so luxe. Mini Kendal is so cute! Love the celadon color. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzwhat

Sparker said:


> Santa brought me my first Logo Lock, and the mini Kendall in Celadon







Trudysmom said:


> Nice bags. How do you like your little Kendall? I have two, DARLING bags and plenty of room for me.




Sparked - Love both gifts!  The celadon color is amazing and the suede looks perfect.

TM - those mini Kendall's are bringing it!


----------



## Sparker

Suzwhat said:


> Sparked - Love both gifts!  The celadon color is amazing and the suede looks perfect.
> 
> TM - those mini Kendall's are bringing it!



Thanks.....Santa did good!


----------



## Sparker

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bags! The suede logo lock looks so luxe. Mini Kendal is so cute! Love the celadon color. Enjoy!



Thank you!  My pic of the celadon is brighter than IRL.  It's way darker.  I love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!


----------



## immigratty

My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in


----------



## Thatsmypurse

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in


Shes GORGEOUS ! Love her in that bone color! Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!


Such a cute photo!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in


Your new bag is so pretty.


----------



## immigratty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Shes GORGEOUS ! Love her in that bone color! Congrats and enjoy her!





Trudysmom said:


> Your new bag is so pretty.




Thanx so much ladies.


----------



## carterazo

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in



Love, love, love!


----------



## carterazo

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!



Cute doggie!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!


It's perfect! So glad it worked out!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> It's perfect! So glad it worked out!


Thanks Julie Ann! She's so cute and I like that the color will work for all seasons ! Thanks again for keeping an eye out for me! Should be getting my Bordeaux Saff. Zip zip next week!


----------



## YankeeDooney

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in


Perfection!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!



Cute bag, TMP.   And Sammy is adorable.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag, TMP.   And Sammy is adorable.


Thank you! And yes, my Sammy girl is a sweetie!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]

I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]

Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ludmilla:*  congratulations on your first Dooney.  Enjoy using it for many years.  And welcome to the Dooney club.


----------



## darcy-0702

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in



So gorgeous!


----------



## immigratty

darcy-0702 said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


So cute! I love the color too! Congrats on your first Dooney! And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!




The purse is great but your pooch is adorable!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> The purse is great but your pooch is adorable!!!


Thank you AP! I think Sammy stole the show!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



Wow, what a nice friend and a beautiful wallet!   Welcome to the Dooney board!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


Greetings L! Glad to have you join us. Congratulations on receiving such a lovely gift. I am sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!



Oh my gosh I love this picture. The zip is so pretty in that color. Your dog is a cutie.


----------



## swags

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



Very pretty wallet!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!


Nice color on the Bitsy bag and love the photobomb by Sammy. So cute! Sammy takes this round.


----------



## reginatina

My new Kelly green Rugby. She's super cute, but smaller than I expected. I was hoping to be able to throw my work out clothes, a Sawyer, and my lunch in here, but it doesn't fit. I'll definitely get some use out of her, but not for what I intended.

For some reason, I noticed my photos are rotating. When I preview they're right side up. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## reginatina

Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.


----------



## Suzwhat

reginatina said:


> My new Kelly green Rugby. She's super cute, but smaller than I expected. I was hoping to be able to throw my work out clothes, a Sawyer, and my lunch in here, but it doesn't fit. I'll definitely get some use out of her, but not for what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I noticed my photos are rotating. When I preview they're right side up. Does anyone know how to fix this?







reginatina said:


> Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.




They are both super cute!   Your photos are right side up to me.   Sorry the Rugby is not as big as you needed.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]




Hello Ludmilla, congrats on your first Dooney! That's a great piece! Welcome to the forum too! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

reginatina said:


> My new Kelly green Rugby. She's super cute, but smaller than I expected. I was hoping to be able to throw my work out clothes, a Sawyer, and my lunch in here, but it doesn't fit. I'll definitely get some use out of her, but not for what I intended.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, I noticed my photos are rotating. When I preview they're right side up. Does anyone know how to fix this?







reginatina said:


> Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.




Both are really cute! I want that card case. I kind of like the bulky logo [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

reginatina said:


> Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.



Cute bag and case, RT!!   The pic of your bag is sideways, but the card case is right...???   Are you using the app?   (I'm on a laptop.)


----------



## reginatina

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag and case, RT!!   The pic of your bag is sideways, but the card case is right...???   Are you using the app?   (I'm on a laptop.)



Thanks, MB.  I'm on my iPad and it's so strange. I posted in the Coach forum and all my pics were sideways, too. I dunno. Hit or miss. Lol. 



Twoboyz said:


> Both are really cute! I want that card case. I kind of like the bulky logo [emoji4]



Tb, thanks. Im digging both. Pleasantly surprised with the ID slot in the back. You know I'm going to enable.  You should definitely get it!  



Suzwhat said:


> They are both super cute!   Your photos are right side up to me.   Sorry the Rugby is not as big as you needed.



Thanks, Suzwhat!  I loaded up my card case with my extra cards and gift cards. It has an ID slot in the back. As for the rugby, it's adorable. And the green is great, so I'll find a use for it.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



thx


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Oh my gosh I love this picture. The zip is so pretty in that color. Your dog is a cutie.


Thank You Swags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

reginatina said:


> Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.


Both pieces are cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Ludmilla:*  congratulations on your first Dooney.  Enjoy using it for many years.  And welcome to the Dooney club.







Thatsmypurse said:


> So cute! I love the color too! Congrats on your first Dooney! And Welcome to the forum!







MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a nice friend and a beautiful wallet!   Welcome to the Dooney board!







YankeeDooney said:


> Greetings L! Glad to have you join us. Congratulations on receiving such a lovely gift. I am sure you will enjoy it!







swags said:


> Very pretty wallet!







Twoboyz said:


> Hello Ludmilla, congrats on your first Dooney! That's a great piece! Welcome to the forum too! [emoji4]




Thank you all so much! [emoji173]&#65039; I used it already as a clutch to the restaurant. Very much in love with it. [emoji4]
I hope to add a Flo satchel in 2016. It's on my wishlist since a long while. [emoji4]


----------



## reginatina

Thatsmypurse said:


> Both pieces are cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice color on the Bitsy bag and love the photobomb by Sammy. So cute! Sammy takes this round.


Thanks YD! Yes , Sammy definitely steals the show! She always photo bombs my pics whenever I take them on the floor! That's her space! Lol, she's too small and old to jump up on the couches!


----------



## MrsKC

reginatina said:


> My new Kelly green Rugby. She's super cute, but smaller than I expected. I was hoping to be able to throw my work out clothes, a Sawyer, and my lunch in here, but it doesn't fit. I'll definitely get some use out of her, but not for what I intended.
> 
> For some reason, I noticed my photos are rotating. When I preview they're right side up. Does anyone know how to fix this?





reginatina said:


> Oh and my envelope card case. Very sleek, but a bit bulky with the Dooney plaque.



These are great! I'm sorry the rugby isn't big enough but it is super cute! Thanks for the pic of the card case pic, I wondered what they looked like.


----------



## MrsKC

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


Hello and welcome!! Love your wallet!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!


Oh I missed this, so cute! I have the regular size in pebbled oyster and love it.


----------



## MrsKC

immigratty said:


> My Dooney & Bourke Alto Bone Evelina just in


Wow, she is simply stunning!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Oh I missed this, so cute! I have the regular size in pebbled oyster and love it.


Thanks MrsKC! I am liking  this oyster color!!


----------



## momjules

Wow  that bag is so fancy! What a beautiful color.


----------



## Ludmilla

MrsKC said:


> Hello and welcome!! Love your wallet!




Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## immigratty

MrsKC said:


> Wow, she is simply stunning!



Thank you


----------



## Julie Ann

Well I gave in and ordered on ILD with the $20 savings. Ugh... This bag ban is hard. But I sold a Michael Kors bag I had so that's how I'm justifying it. LOL! I ordered the Gretta brown Tmorrow zip zip. I've been wanting something with DB all over it


----------



## AnotherPurse

Julie Ann said:


> Well I gave in and ordered on ILD with the $20 savings. Ugh... This bag ban is hard. But I sold a Michael Kors bag I had so that's how I'm justifying it. LOL! I ordered the Gretta brown Tmorrow zip zip. I've been wanting something with DB all over it




That was my resolution this year - sell one buy one. I even pulled a couple of Dooneys that I don't use but that has yet to happen. I have to work up the courage. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> My "as is" Bitsy  in Oyster from the " Q " arrived in great condition! One minor scratch on trim in the back, but conditioned it right out! My dog Sammy doesn't like when I fuss over something other than her!



Happy New Year TMP!

I can't stop staring at Sammy's face!  She's adorable!  Congrats on your as is Oyster Bitsy!  I'm so happy the one flaw was easy to fix!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> I'm from Germany and a long time lurker on this subforum. There are a lot of Dooney bags I like, but they are not available here irl. [emoji58]
> 
> Today I got a magic mail from a very dear friend from the US. She gifted me a lovely wallet for Christmas! I'm over the moon and so excited about receiving my first Dooney! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3226265
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]



:welcome2: Ludmilla!

Congrats on your first Dooney!  I'm happy you're enjoy it.  Wishing you many more Dooneys!


----------



## Allieandalf

Julie Ann said:


> Well I gave in and ordered on ILD with the $20 savings. Ugh... This bag ban is hard. But I sold a Michael Kors bag I had so that's how I'm justifying it. LOL! I ordered the Gretta brown Tmorrow zip zip. I've been wanting something with DB all over it




I caved too.  Ordered the Seville hobo in navy but I have at least 3 bags I plan to sell.  I don't know what's harder, bag bans or dieting, lol.


----------



## Julie Ann

Allieandalf said:


> I caved too.  Ordered the Seville hobo in navy but I have at least 3 bags I plan to sell.  I don't know what's harder, bag bans or dieting, lol.


LOL!! Those are both tough!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year TMP!
> 
> I can't stop staring at Sammy's face!  She's adorable!  Congrats on your as is Oyster Bitsy!  I'm so happy the one flaw was easy to fix!


Thanks RN! My Dog gives me that "look" all the time, that's why she's so spoiled! How can I resist that face ? Lol! Happy New Year!


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Well I gave in and ordered on ILD with the $20 savings. Ugh... This bag ban is hard. But I sold a Michael Kors bag I had so that's how I'm justifying it. LOL! I ordered the Gretta brown Tmorrow zip zip. I've been wanting something with DB all over it




Congrats Julie! I hope you love it. I love the TMoro! 



Allieandalf said:


> I caved too.  Ordered the Seville hobo in navy but I have at least 3 bags I plan to sell.  I don't know what's harder, bag bans or dieting, lol.




Congrats A! I hope you love Callie. It's a great bag. I actually think I have had better luck with dieting.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Well I gave in and ordered on ILD with the $20 savings. Ugh... This bag ban is hard. But I sold a Michael Kors bag I had so that's how I'm justifying it. LOL! I ordered the Gretta brown Tmorrow zip zip. I've been wanting something with DB all over it


Congrats! That's such a cute bag! I just got my Gretta letter carrier a week or so ago and I love the signature print! I got mine in the white/tan . I wish they made the bitsy bag in the Gretta print! That would be so cute too!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> :welcome2: Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first Dooney!  I'm happy you're enjoy it.  Wishing you many more Dooneys!




Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

My new Forest woven Barlow!  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Julie Ann

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


These are gorgeous BJ. Is the woven a heavy weight leather? I love the forest green. Is it truly a deep green in real life? What are your overall impressions of the leather on the woven?


----------



## MrsKC

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


Both are beauties!! Thanks for sharing, I had not seen either prior to your pictures.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


Both SO pretty and both are colors i LOVE   Congratulations!!


----------



## Allieandalf

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383




They are both beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383



Whoa!!       Both are STUNNING!   Congrats.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Julie Ann said:


> Beautiful bags!!!




Thanks Julie Ann!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

YankeeDooney said:


> These are gorgeous BJ. Is the woven a heavy weight leather? I love the forest green. Is it truly a deep green in real life? What are your overall impressions of the leather on the woven?




The woven leather is no way as heavy as the Florentine leather.  My arms are getting a much needed rest! The color is actually a little lighter than online, I was surprised.  I originally wanted the Emerald Croc, because it appeared lighter than the Forest online. I love the woven, because it looks woven, but really isn't.  If that makes sense[emoji4]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MrsKC said:


> Both are beauties!! Thanks for sharing, I had not seen either prior to your pictures.




Glad to oblige MrsKC!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Allieandalf said:


> They are both beautiful!  Congrats!




Thanks Allieandalf!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!!       Both are STUNNING!   Congrats.




Thanks!  You stay strong and don't bend like I did.  Say "no" to the boutique sale[emoji6]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Both SO pretty and both are colors i LOVE   Congratulations!!




Thanks Ihearthandbags4!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Thanks!  You stay strong and don't bend like I did.  Say "no" to the boutique sale[emoji6]



I did call to make inquiries, but thankfully they didn't have the items I wanted.   :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> My new Forest woven Barlow!  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229372







BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383




Gorgeous bags! Love them both! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7] 




With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.


----------



## swags

BagJunkey1000 said:


> My new Forest woven Barlow!  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229372



That is so pretty! I love it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


Love both bags! The woven looks amazing! I'm a sucker for a bag with texture!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


Gorgeous TB! I love the color and style of this bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781



That is so pretty!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781




What a beauty!  I love hobos.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


Good for you TB. It looks beautiful. Glad it was still waiting for you. Thanks for adding some review points. It really is a lovely bag. I hope you love it to pieces.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous TB! I love the color and style of this bag! Enjoy her!







swags said:


> That is so pretty!







Allieandalf said:


> What a beauty!  I love hobos.







YankeeDooney said:


> Good for you TB. It looks beautiful. Glad it was still waiting for you. Thanks for adding some review points. It really is a lovely bag. I hope you love it to pieces.




Thanks everyone! I'm very excited! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I did call to make inquiries, but thankfully they didn't have the items I wanted.   :giggles:


Whew, you are safe for now!!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


Obsession satisfied, yay! She is gorgeous! Some bags really are treasures and I think this one is. I remember when I saw this one for the first time in a Dooney ad, I def did a double take and determined I would have one. .


----------



## momjules

Tb,  that's really a beautiful bag!


----------



## gm2amm

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


Love! Great winter colors and I love how classy they look. I'd have a hard time changing out of either of those beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagJunkey1000 said:


> My new Forest woven Barlow!  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229372



She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781



Hi TB!

I see why you were obsessing about her!  She's beautiful!  Her beauty marks enhance her look!  Congrats!


----------



## jeep317

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781



I LOVE this bag!!! It carries so well, and my first choice was nnatural but I got chestnut. Enjoy! &#128525;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781



   She's a winner, TB!   Congrats!


----------



## Allieandalf

Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Allie:*  love your new Barlow.   I saw that color in person and it's really lovely.  In the store lights it looked like a muted mix of orange, red,  and cinnamon.


----------



## Julie Ann

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.


Beautiful!! This is the color I would have chose!!


----------



## MrsKC

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.



She is lovely!  I wish I could see that color in person.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.



OMG.      I have been waiting for one of these to be revealed!!    STUNNING bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.


It is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! I have never owned a bag in this color range but this might be a contender eventually. 

This thread can be a very dangerous place. What's a girl gotta do to catch a break? We need to join Handbags Anonymous. And what do the initials spell?  HA.  Because it would be a joke.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.



She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! If have never owned a bag in this color range but this might be a contender eventually.
> 
> This thread can be a very dangerous place. What's a girl gotta do to catch a break? We need to join Handbags Anonymous. And what do the initials spell?  HA.  Because it would be a joke.


That's a good one YD, yes--a joke it would be.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! If have never owned a bag in this color range but this might be a contender eventually.
> 
> This thread can be a very dangerous place. What's a girl gotta do to catch a break? We need to join Handbags Anonymous.* And what do the initials spell?  HA.  Because it would be a joke*.



 It would be for me because I'd be there just to take notes: "Where'd you get that bag? What colors is it available in? Can I purse pose with it?  Etc....


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> It would be for me because I'd be there just to take notes: "Where'd you get that bag? What colors is it available in? Can I purse pose with it?  Etc....


Yes RN....I think you should be my sponsor. MaryBel would have to run the meetings in her Purse Room.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes RN....I think you should be my sponsor. MaryBel would have to run the meetings in her Purse Room.



I'm all in!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes RN....I think you should be my sponsor. MaryBel would have to run the meetings in her Purse Room.



   Speaking of MaryBel...  where is she??    I hope she didn't get injured in the Dillard's sale crush!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of MaryBel...  where is she??    I hope she didn't get injured in the Dillard's sale crush!!


That's a good question. No Dillard's in WA. Maybe she is traveling. Hope things are ok. If she is off "Pursing" (short for purse hunting) somewhere, I am sure she will have a tale to tell.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Obsession satisfied, yay! She is gorgeous! Some bags really are treasures and I think this one is. I remember when I saw this one for the first time in a Dooney ad, I def did a double take and determined I would have one. .







momjules said:


> Tb,  that's really a beautiful bag!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I see why you were obsessing about her!  She's beautiful!  Her beauty marks enhance her look!  Congrats!







jeep317 said:


> I LOVE this bag!!! It carries so well, and my first choice was nnatural but I got chestnut. Enjoy! [emoji7]







MiaBorsa said:


> She's a winner, TB!   Congrats!




Thank you so much everyone! This one has been a sleeper for me, but I really love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.




Wow!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That's gorgeous! I think this would be my choice for sure now that I have enough natural bags in my collection. I can't wait to see this IRL. 

I'm cracking up at the HA! Meetings in MaryBels purse room. Also wondering where she's been...


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.




That color[emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.


Beautiful Bag and Beautiful Color!!


----------



## Allieandalf

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Allie:*  love your new Barlow.   I saw that color in person and it's really lovely.  In the store lights it looked like a muted mix of orange, red,  and cinnamon.







Julie Ann said:


> Beautiful!! This is the color I would have chose!!







MrsKC said:


> She is lovely!  I wish I could see that color in person.







MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.      I have been waiting for one of these to be revealed!!    STUNNING bag!







YankeeDooney said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! Wow! I have never owned a bag in this color range but this might be a contender eventually.
> 
> This thread can be a very dangerous place. What's a girl gotta do to catch a break? We need to join Handbags Anonymous. And what do the initials spell?  HA.  Because it would be a joke.







RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  Congrats!







Twoboyz said:


> Wow!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That's gorgeous! I think this would be my choice for sure now that I have enough natural bags in my collection. I can't wait to see this IRL.
> 
> I'm cracking up at the HA! Meetings in MaryBels purse room. Also wondering where she's been...







BagJunkey1000 said:


> That color[emoji173]&#65039;!







Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful Bag and Beautiful Color!!




Thank you ladies!  This pic doesn't do it justice.  It's definitely here to stay.  

YankeeDooney:  Too funny but true.  We all probably need an intervention.  I agree this forum is a dangerous place.  I stayed off for six months and didn't buy a thing during that time.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


Gorgeous!! Love LOVE the Natural color. I have this bag in Raspberry in my closet, I may need to go looking for her soon


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love LOVE the Natural color. I have this bag in Raspberry in my closet, I may need to go looking for her soon




Thank you!! Oh that color would be gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## swags

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


Yay!! I would have obsessed and gone back, too! I have this beauty in the chestnut color only because natural wasn't available. I love how the natural patinas but I have the small florentine satchel in natural so I was ok getting a chestnut bag. Isn't the smell of this bag divine?!! 
Enjoy!
Valerie


----------



## immigratty

Allieandalf said:


> View attachment 3230240
> 
> Large Barlow in burnt orange.  Love this bag and the color but it's coming off more red in the pic.




I love this. the color and smooth yummy leather. yummmmm


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of MaryBel...  where is she??    I hope she didn't get injured in the Dillard's sale crush!!





YankeeDooney said:


> That's a good question. No Dillard's in WA. Maybe she is traveling. Hope things are ok. If she is off "Pursing" (short for purse hunting) somewhere, I am sure she will have a tale to tell.





Twoboyz said:


> Wow!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] That's gorgeous! I think this would be my choice for sure now that I have enough natural bags in my collection. I can't wait to see this IRL.
> 
> I'm cracking up at the HA! Meetings in MaryBels purse room. Also wondering where she's been...



Hey GFs!
I'm back! Sorry for being out of touch! Went to visit family and was not expecting to be so busy with family activities and gatherings that I only touched the computer 3 times in 2 weeks, 2 to check email from work and one to log in to the Dillard's sale. No way I'd go to a New Years sale in store (if we had one), I've heard the stories and they are scary! I rather take my chances to whatever is left from my cart by the time I submit the order.  

We came back yesterday afternoon but had to go back to the airport again at night to pick up the rest of the luggage since not all arrived in our flight. I'm so mad with them. First they changed our return flight so instead of flying around noon the flight left at 8. So I thought, oh well, at least we'll get home early and have time to prepare everything for back to school/work Monday. But then they don't fly all the bags together. We took the cab back, unpack a couple of things, went to dinner and back to the airport. We spent about 3 hrs between the round trip to the airport and waiting for the luggage. So YD. it was a tale to tell, but not the one you were thinking!

So on purse news, not much, only that I behaved while I was on vacation and did not buy anything in the last 2 weeks of December, so that was the longest by ban lasted 
But I got a new bag though, a gift from my sister: a Dooney Signature Nina - My family were making fun at me saying that probably I already had it but funny enough I didn't 

I started the year bad since I got 4 bags at the Dillards sale: 2 swaggers, a Dooney montecito DS in burgundy and the MK Riley in merlot - yep the one with the snake sides. I hope it's brand new and not like the one at Macy's that had the scales lifted. 

TB, Congrats on your new twisted hobo! It's gorgeous! Is it chestnut or natural? Seeing your pics made me think on changing to my teal one but it's been raining/snowing so we'll see.

So when are we starting with the meetings? We'll need T-shirts like RN's!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey MB!   Glad you had a nice vacation in spite of the airlines.   Sounds like you got some deals from the Dillard's sale.   I had a couple of things in my cart at midnight but I didn't check out; they were more impulse buys than actual "wants."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs!
> I'm back! Sorry for being out of touch! Went to visit family and was not expecting to be so busy with family activities and gatherings that I only touched the computer 3 times in 2 weeks, 2 to check email from work and one to log in to the Dillard's sale. No way I'd go to a New Years sale in store (if we had one), I've heard the stories and they are scary! I rather take my chances to whatever is left from my cart by the time I submit the order.
> 
> We came back yesterday afternoon but had to go back to the airport again at night to pick up the rest of the luggage since not all arrived in our flight. I'm so mad with them. First they changed our return flight so instead of flying around noon the flight left at 8. So I thought, oh well, at least we'll get home early and have time to prepare everything for back to school/work Monday. But then they don't fly all the bags together. We took the cab back, unpack a couple of things, went to dinner and back to the airport. We spent about 3 hrs between the round trip to the airport and waiting for the luggage. So YD. it was a tale to tell, but not the one you were thinking!
> 
> So on purse news, not much, only that I behaved while I was on vacation and did not buy anything in the last 2 weeks of December, so that was the longest by ban lasted
> But I got a new bag though, a gift from my sister: a Dooney Signature Nina - My family were making fun at me saying that probably I already had it but funny enough I didn't
> 
> So when are we starting with the meetings? We'll need T-shirts like RN's!



Welcome back MB! 
Other than the crazy day you had yesterday, I hope your vacation was fun! I'm happy you retrieved all your luggage. (We had to wait two days one trip!) Congrats on your Nina from your sister! 

 Just let me know what sizes and how many and I'll have our t-shirts before our first meeting!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!   Glad you had a nice vacation in spite of the airlines.   Sounds like you got some deals from the Dillard's sale.   I had a couple of things in my cart at midnight but I didn't check out; they were more impulse buys than actual "wants."



Thanks Sarah! It was nice but not long enough. 

What did you have in your cart?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome back MB!
> Other than the crazy day you had yesterday, I hope your vacation was fun! I'm happy you retrieved all your luggage. (We had to wait two days one trip!) Congrats on your Nina from your sister!
> 
> Just let me know what sizes and how many and I'll have our t-shirts before our first meeting!



Thanks GF! 
It was fun, but felt so short. My son got sad yesterday when we were at the airport, he didn't want to come back.

It took some extra time but at least we got everything yesterday. They had a ton of luggage at the baggage claim area. I guess it was a mess all over the place. 2 days, wow, that's crazy. 

Thanks, I'll take some pics of Nina tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah! It was nice but not long enough.
> 
> What did you have in your cart?



A couple of the Coach City totes in pebbled and siggy, and a pair of shoes.   I decided for that money, I can buy a new Coach Mercer that I really want.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It was fun, but felt so short. My son got sad yesterday when we were at the airport, he didn't want to come back.
> 
> It took some extra time but at least we got everything yesterday. They had a ton of luggage at the baggage claim area. I guess it was a mess all over the place. 2 days, wow, that's crazy.
> 
> Thanks, I'll take some pics of Nina tomorrow.


Welcome back!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It was fun, but felt so short. My son got sad yesterday when we were at the airport, he didn't want to come back.
> 
> It took some extra time but at least we got everything yesterday. They had a ton of luggage at the baggage claim area. I guess it was a mess all over the place. 2 days, wow, that's crazy.
> 
> Thanks, I'll take some pics of Nina tomorrow.



I bet your son is going to be talking about it for a long time! I'm glad everyone had fun!

It took two days to get our luggage, but they brought it to the house, we didn't have to go back to the airport so that made it a little better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MaryBel:*  welcome back.  You were missed.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs!
> I'm back! Sorry for being out of touch! Went to visit family and was not expecting to be so busy with family activities and gatherings that I only touched the computer 3 times in 2 weeks, 2 to check email from work and one to log in to the Dillard's sale. No way I'd go to a New Years sale in store (if we had one), I've heard the stories and they are scary! I rather take my chances to whatever is left from my cart by the time I submit the order.
> 
> We came back yesterday afternoon but had to go back to the airport again at night to pick up the rest of the luggage since not all arrived in our flight. I'm so mad with them. First they changed our return flight so instead of flying around noon the flight left at 8. So I thought, oh well, at least we'll get home early and have time to prepare everything for back to school/work Monday. But then they don't fly all the bags together. We took the cab back, unpack a couple of things, went to dinner and back to the airport. We spent about 3 hrs between the round trip to the airport and waiting for the luggage. So YD. it was a tale to tell, but not the one you were thinking!
> 
> So on purse news, not much, only that I behaved while I was on vacation and did not buy anything in the last 2 weeks of December, so that was the longest by ban lasted
> But I got a new bag though, a gift from my sister: a Dooney Signature Nina - My family were making fun at me saying that probably I already had it but funny enough I didn't
> 
> I started the year bad since I got 4 bags at the Dillards sale: 2 swaggers, a Dooney montecito DS in burgundy and the MK Riley in merlot - yep the one with the snake sides. I hope it's brand new and not like the one at Macy's that had the scales lifted.
> 
> TB, Congrats on your new twisted hobo! It's gorgeous! Is it chestnut or natural? Seeing your pics made me think on changing to my teal one but it's been raining/snowing so we'll see.
> 
> So when are we starting with the meetings? We'll need T-shirts like RN's!


Welcome back, MB!! We missed you .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs!
> I'm back! Sorry for being out of touch! Went to visit family and was not expecting to be so busy with family activities and gatherings that I only touched the computer 3 times in 2 weeks, 2 to check email from work and one to log in to the Dillard's sale. No way I'd go to a New Years sale in store (if we had one), I've heard the stories and they are scary! I rather take my chances to whatever is left from my cart by the time I submit the order.
> 
> We came back yesterday afternoon but had to go back to the airport again at night to pick up the rest of the luggage since not all arrived in our flight. I'm so mad with them. First they changed our return flight so instead of flying around noon the flight left at 8. So I thought, oh well, at least we'll get home early and have time to prepare everything for back to school/work Monday. But then they don't fly all the bags together. We took the cab back, unpack a couple of things, went to dinner and back to the airport. We spent about 3 hrs between the round trip to the airport and waiting for the luggage. So YD. it was a tale to tell, but not the one you were thinking!
> 
> So on purse news, not much, only that I behaved while I was on vacation and did not buy anything in the last 2 weeks of December, so that was the longest by ban lasted
> But I got a new bag though, a gift from my sister: a Dooney Signature Nina - My family were making fun at me saying that probably I already had it but funny enough I didn't
> 
> I started the year bad since I got 4 bags at the Dillards sale: 2 swaggers, a Dooney montecito DS in burgundy and the MK Riley in merlot - yep the one with the snake sides. I hope it's brand new and not like the one at Macy's that had the scales lifted.
> 
> TB, Congrats on your new twisted hobo! It's gorgeous! Is it chestnut or natural? Seeing your pics made me think on changing to my teal one but it's been raining/snowing so we'll see.
> 
> So when are we starting with the meetings? We'll need T-shirts like RN's!


Glad to hear everything is okay GF. Yes, I somehow knew that there would be some tale to tell. Good thing all is well in the end. See you at the next HA meeting. I will work on the Shirt Design.
Another thought.....HA can stand for Handbags Anonymous or Handbag Addict. Pretty cool, right?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> A couple of the Coach City totes in pebbled and siggy, and a pair of shoes.   I decided for that money, I can buy a new Coach Mercer that I really want.



Your decision makes sense!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I bet your son is going to be talking about it for a long time! I'm glad everyone had fun!
> 
> It took two days to get our luggage, but they brought it to the house, we didn't have to go back to the airport so that made it a little better.



He was already asking while we were on the plane how long summer break is and if we could go again for the full summer break.

They offered that to us too, they told us that probably it would have been the following day (today) but I didn't want my luggage taking the extra pounding it takes at the airport since I had some relatively delicate stuff on them. DH wanted to let them bring them since he has too tired to drive to the airport, but that was easy to solve, I drove!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel:*  welcome back.  You were missed.



Thank you GF!
I miss you too!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Welcome back, MB!! We missed you .



Thank you GF!
I miss you too! And I missed all the reveals and the fun we have!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Glad to hear everything is okay GF. Yes, I somehow knew that there would be some tale to tell. Good thing all is well in the end. See you at the next HA meeting. I will work on the Shirt Design.
> Another thought.....HA can stand for Handbags Anonymous or Handbag Addict. Pretty cool, right?



Thank you GF!
I'm glad to be home and almost done unpacking. 

Oh, I like how HA works for both! You see, RN's shirt is perfect for us!


----------



## Twoboyz

gm2amm said:


> Yay!! I would have obsessed and gone back, too! I have this beauty in the chestnut color only because natural wasn't available. I love how the natural patinas but I have the small florentine satchel in natural so I was ok getting a chestnut bag. Isn't the smell of this bag divine?!!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Valerie




Thanks Valerie!! Yes it is! I am anxious to watch the patina. It already had a good start. The small florentine satchel is such a pretty bag In natural. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs!
> I'm back! Sorry for being out of touch! Went to visit family and was not expecting to be so busy with family activities and gatherings that I only touched the computer 3 times in 2 weeks, 2 to check email from work and one to log in to the Dillard's sale. No way I'd go to a New Years sale in store (if we had one), I've heard the stories and they are scary! I rather take my chances to whatever is left from my cart by the time I submit the order.
> 
> We came back yesterday afternoon but had to go back to the airport again at night to pick up the rest of the luggage since not all arrived in our flight. I'm so mad with them. First they changed our return flight so instead of flying around noon the flight left at 8. So I thought, oh well, at least we'll get home early and have time to prepare everything for back to school/work Monday. But then they don't fly all the bags together. We took the cab back, unpack a couple of things, went to dinner and back to the airport. We spent about 3 hrs between the round trip to the airport and waiting for the luggage. So YD. it was a tale to tell, but not the one you were thinking!
> 
> So on purse news, not much, only that I behaved while I was on vacation and did not buy anything in the last 2 weeks of December, so that was the longest by ban lasted
> But I got a new bag though, a gift from my sister: a Dooney Signature Nina - My family were making fun at me saying that probably I already had it but funny enough I didn't
> 
> I started the year bad since I got 4 bags at the Dillards sale: 2 swaggers, a Dooney montecito DS in burgundy and the MK Riley in merlot - yep the one with the snake sides. I hope it's brand new and not like the one at Macy's that had the scales lifted.
> 
> TB, Congrats on your new twisted hobo! It's gorgeous! Is it chestnut or natural? Seeing your pics made me think on changing to my teal one but it's been raining/snowing so we'll see.
> 
> So when are we starting with the meetings? We'll need T-shirts like RN's!




Hey girlfriend, welcome back! I'm glad you had a nice vacation with your family. I bet they were happy to have your full undivided attention. [emoji4] You got some beauties so far this year! I love your choices. I can't wait to see pictures! Sorry about your travel catastrophe. That didn't sound line fun at all. 
Thanks on my twisted hobo! It's natural. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Your decision makes sense!



Yeah, it's easy to get caught up in the sale and lose my head.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.







With t'moro satchel...











And the interior; two compartments...






The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!  

Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."


I like that Sarah!  If it is light weight it may be a good option for you. Let us know what you decide!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I like that Sarah!  If it is light weight it may be a good option for you. Let us know what you decide!!



Well, I've already boxed her back up, KC.   She is beautiful, but doesn't "wow" me.  I can use that money toward a bag that makes me grin all over myself.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I've already boxed her back up, KC.   She is beautiful, but doesn't "wow" me.  I can use that money toward a bag that makes me grin all over myself.



Ok, I totally understand.....back she goes.........NEXT PLEASE!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."


I think the crossbody is pretty but man oh man do I love that satchel. Always wanted one but it just never came under my bag budget barometer. But it is beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I think the crossbody is pretty but man oh man do I love that satchel. Always wanted one but it just never came under my bag budget barometer. But it is beautiful.



Thanks YD.  I have to agree.  When I pulled her out of the dust cover for the photo, I was struck by how gorgeous that bag is.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."




I love the embossing on these bags. It's so cute. I know what you mean. I had the black caiman zip, the same one you have there in Tmoro. It appeared more brown to me. I don't know what it was, maybe the sort of orange stitching? I liked the shade though.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Hey girlfriend, welcome back! I'm glad you had a nice vacation with your family. I bet they were happy to have your full undivided attention. [emoji4] You got some beauties so far this year! I love your choices. I can't wait to see pictures! Sorry about your travel catastrophe. That didn't sound line fun at all.
> Thanks on my twisted hobo! It's natural. [emoji4]



Thank you GF!
Yes, they were happy but then sad at the end of the trip. It never seems long enough.

The goodies will arrive tomorrow and Friday. I can't wait either!

I know, you'd think that for the money you spend for the tickets (more than a thousand per ticket, plus the $ for the checked bags) you would get better service.

That's what I thought but I guessed I got confused with the talk about the chestnut one. She's really pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."



She's really pretty! Sorry it did not wowed you!
NEXT!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."


Both bags are gorgeous! But I do love the satchel more! They are very similar in color and texture so I can see why u wanna return though. Next....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She's really pretty! Sorry it did not wowed you!
> NEXT!


Welcome back MB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more, slightly in the sun...
Slight indent , but It popped right out!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I really love this bag !!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Welcome back MB!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I really love this bag !!!!



Love it! Congrats!
Twins!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!
> Twins!


Thanks MB! Yay, twins!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> I really love this bag !!!!


 Shes wonderful!! I now regret ordering her. LOL!! But I have her in black.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that



She's so beauiful!  I may have to get a Bordeaux zip zip next!

  I don't know how you're going to wait that long! I couldn't do it. (Of course, I carried my red zip zip Christmas gift the day I got her the first week of December! )  I'm sure you'll find a way to break her out early!

Congrats!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Shes wonderful!! I now regret ordering her. LOL!! But I have her in black.


Thanks Julie! it's an awesome color and she was cheaper than my bitsy! Black is also gorgeous and classic too!



RuedeNesle said:


> She's so beauiful!  I may have to get a Bordeaux zip zip next!
> 
> I don't know how you're going to wait that long! I couldn't do it. (Of course, I carried my red zip zip Christmas gift the day I got her the first week of December! )  I'm sure you'll find a way to break her out early!
> 
> Congrats!  She is gorgeous!



Thanks RN! My first Zip Zip! I love her and the color! You definitely need to get this color next!  I think ILD still has her! Not sure if they still have the extra $20.00 off though! 
Ps...she may not get out early, but I've been walking her around the house!
Good thing she's Saffiano, with all the drooling I was doing over her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks Julie! it's an awesome color and she was cheaper than my bitsy! Black is also gorgeous and classic too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN! My first Zip Zip! I love her and the color! You definitely need to get this color next!  I think ILD still has her! Not sure if they still have the extra $20.00 off though!
> *Ps...she may not get out early, but I've been walking her around the house!
> Good thing she's Saffiano, with all the drooling I was doing over her! *



  At least you can "play" with her in the meantime!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> At least you can "play" with her in the meantime!


Yes! And my hubby will probably " cave in " before my birthday ! He gave me most of my Christmas presents before Christmas!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that


Very pretty! Nice color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes! And my hubby will probably " cave in " before my birthday ! He gave me most of my Christmas presents before Christmas!



Whenever he's home walk around the house with the bag,  no matter what you're doing. At some point he's going to tell you to just wear it out already!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Whenever he's home walk around the house with the bag,  no matter what you're doing. At some point he's going to tell you to just wear it out already!


Great strategy! I may just have to try that!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! Nice color!


Thanks! It's total love and perfect size !


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> I really love this bag !!!!


Man......I just love the color Bordeaux in every single thing Dooney does! 
That zip zip is AH-mazing!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GF!
> 
> Yes, they were happy but then sad at the end of the trip. It never seems long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> The goodies will arrive tomorrow and Friday. I can't wait either!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, you'd think that for the money you spend for the tickets (more than a thousand per ticket, plus the $ for the checked bags) you would get better service.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought but I guessed I got confused with the talk about the chestnut one. She's really pretty!




Thanks! Man that's crazy... You should get some sort of compensation for that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that




Gorgeous bag! I know firsthand because mine arrived yesterday too and I'm in love! She's all loaded up today and ready to go. I hope your husband gives in soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;




Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.


----------



## gm2amm

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more, slightly in the sun...
> Slight indent , but It popped right out!


 

So pretty in this color!  I received mine on Monday and was very pleased as well.  I wasn't sure about ordering this color since I'd never seen it in person, but I couldn't be happier. Just a stunning color!  I know all of us who ordered one will love them!  Here's to Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip......all of them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832




 I love how you've organized your bag! I completely agree about standing items up on end. It gives you more room and it makes the bag look better when it's zipped. I love your Dooney accessories!

Thanks for the pic of the inside!


----------



## immigratty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that







Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832



LOVE this bag and the color. YUMMMYYYY


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I really love this bag !!!!





Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832





gm2amm said:


> So pretty in this color!  I received mine on Monday and was very pleased as well.  I wasn't sure about ordering this color since I'd never seen it in person, but I couldn't be happier. Just a stunning color!  I know all of us who ordered one will love them!  Here's to Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip......all of them!



Enjoy your beautiful zipzips, ladies!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..







another of this smooth navy leather ...






and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!






and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...






still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*iheart:*  enjoy all your new handbags.  They are all great looking.


----------



## immigratty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit



gorgeous haul girlfriend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit



Whoa!!   Gorgeous loot, girl!   Each one is prettier than the last!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit



WOW :faints:
Awesome haul GF! Congrats!

I can't believe you are still waiting from something from the 12DOD. That's crazy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks Ladies! 

     I think I have enough bags for now ( said NO girl ever!)  But I do need to take a break until our outlet trip later this month anyway 

    Not sure how to quote all of you in one post or I would have ...


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I love how you've organized your bag! I completely agree about standing items up on end. It gives you more room and it makes the bag look better when it's zipped. I love your Dooney accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic of the inside!







immigratty said:


> LOVE this bag and the color. YUMMMYYYY







MiaBorsa said:


> Enjoy your beautiful zipzips, ladies!!




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit




Gorgeous haul! Twins on the zip zip and almost the Lolo. I love them all! I almost ordered that smooth leather pocket satchel in nude but I refrained. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832



Gorgeous! !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Man......I just love the color Bordeaux in every single thing Dooney does!
> That zip zip is AH-mazing!!!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I know firsthand because mine arrived yesterday too and I'm in love! She's all loaded up today and ready to go. I hope your husband gives in soon. [emoji4]





gm2amm said:


> So pretty in this color!  I received mine on Monday and was very pleased as well.  I wasn't sure about ordering this color since I'd never seen it in person, but I couldn't be happier. Just a stunning color!  I know all of us who ordered one will love them!  Here's to Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip......all of them!





immigratty said:


> LOVE this bag and the color. YUMMMYYYY





MiaBorsa said:


> Enjoy your beautiful zipzips, ladies!!



Thanks for the purse love everyone!


----------



## momjules

Love everyone of those bags!,,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832


Gorgeous pics TB! I love how your organized inside! Didn't  load mine up , hubby isn't budging;  YET!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


Love all your bag choices and the satchel leather does look extra yummy! May have to keep an eye out for that one one day, and I love it in Navy! Enjoy your amazing haul!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


Looks like Christmas!! All lovely, but the Buckley is TDF!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832


You got it TB. Doesn't it work out perfectly like that? It is such a carefree bag. I never liked Saffiano until I happened upon my Denim Zip Zip. Never say never....there's just something about the combo of this shape and leather, I feel like it is a little piece of luggage that's so easy to carry. (if that makes any sense) Your bordeaux is gorgeous of course. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


What a nice haul. Love seeing all the pics! Beautiful bags and so love all of the colors I heart! 
BTW, nice kitchen too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! !




Thanks KC!



momjules said:


> Love everyone of those bags!,,




Thanks Jules!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous pics TB! I love how your organized inside! Didn't  load mine up , hubby isn't budging;  YET!




Thanks T! Oh no... &#128577; you got this... Keep up the charm. [emoji3]



YankeeDooney said:


> You got it TB. Doesn't it work out perfectly like that? It is such a carefree bag. I never liked Saffiano until I happened upon my Denim Zip Zip. Never say never....there's just something about the combo of this shape and leather, I feel like it is a little piece of luggage that's so easy to carry. (if that makes any sense) Your bordeaux is gorgeous of course. Enjoy!




Thanks YD! I was the same way with saffiano. That's exactly how it feels to me, like a little piece of luggage. Very well said. Your denim is gorgeous too.


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


All beautiful bags!   And I agree on the navy pocket satchel - very striking and gorgeous with that trim and the leather looks so soft!  Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Sparker

Beautiful bags ladies!  Zip zip in that color is yummy!!!


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> Introducing the second of the flood of Bordeaux Zip Zips courtesy of ILD's great deal. I am also in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3233831
> 
> 
> Everything I carry fits in. I found the key is to stand items up on end rather than carrying them horizontally like I do in my other bags. Everything has its place and stays organized.
> 
> View attachment 3233832



Such a pretty bag in that color! I am using my 1975 zip zip, I was surprised by how much it holds.


----------



## swags

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit



Oh my gosh! I feel like I am on a diet looking at pictures of chocolate cake! Gorgeous bags. I have found myself wanting a logo lock recently.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks for all the bag love ladies! Nobody around my house cares as much as all of you 

Rainy day here today, so I may switch into my zip zip when we go out


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit



Hi Ihb!

When I scrolled down your post I saw one beautiful bag after another!  What a great haul!

The zip zip is beautiful in Bordeaux and perfect for the rainy day you're having today!  

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!






and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...






and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone



WOW, that was worth the wait for sure!   Congrats, girl.  I love both your beautiful new bags.  That DS looks perfect in the amber color and the Cristina is darling.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My deliveries from the Q arrived earlier this week. I am in LOVE with the LOLO and have already taken her out. She is a whole lotta leather but so pretty! And the Navy pocket satchel I was sure was going to be too big, but I think she may stay too, The leather is yummy, and I love the navy with the butterscotch trim ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another of this smooth navy leather ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second zip zip is of course a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not sure if I ever shared my Buckley here, she is gorgeous ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my kendall drawstring from 12 DOD and I really need to back off for a bit


 
Awesome haul!! Congrats on your new beauties! Twins on Chestnut Buckley.  Isn't that color gorgeous?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Finally arrived...Miss Bordeaux Saffiano Zip zip ! All wrapped up, even the zippers!  She's gorgeous! This color is amazing! I can't take her out though till my birthday (the end of the month )well see about that


 
Wow, she is gorgeous!  Love this color!  Congrats!  And early Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Amazon U-Shaped Crossbody in black.  This one was scored from ILD for $193.  To my eye, it is not a true black but looks practically identical to my t'moro Amazon satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro satchel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior; two compartments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is very lightweight and has a good shoulder strap adjustment to wear as a shoulder bag.  I'm not a crossbody fan so that works for me!
> 
> Jury is out on this one.  It's beautiful but just doesn't seem "black."


 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Obsession satisfied! I couldn't help myself. Here is my cute Little Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in natural from the outlet. I think she was a return because she had some beauty marks and no registration card. I love her anyway. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3229776
> 
> 
> With the weight of my things she sits nicely upright and with use I'm sure will soften nicely. The bottom is not flat and there are no feet but she doesn't topple over.
> 
> View attachment 3229780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229781


 
That.Is.Stunning.  Awesome score!  Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Forest Woven vs Florentine Bourdeaux Barlow.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229383


 
Both bags are beautiful!  I keep looking at the Barlow, but haven't caved yet.


----------



## Trudysmom

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


Beautiful bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


 
Ohhhh!  I love this color!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone




Beautiful! Well worth the wait! 

It's good to see what fits in your Kendall. Thanks for the inside pic! And it's good to know you still have room for your hubby's wallet and cell phone. 

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone



Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats!
I can't believe it took this long for the 12DOD one!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


These are beautiful!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks Ladies!! Loaded up my Kendall and hung her in our mudroom so she is _at the ready_ next time I head out. If my DH sees her there a few times, then when I actually wear her, he has no idea she is new!!  Actually I think he has lost track by now, and really never asks anymore :lolots: He just thinks they are ALL new


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Thanks Ladies!! Loaded up my Kendall and hung her in our mudroom so she is _at the ready_ next time I head out. If my DH sees her there a few times, then when I actually wear her, he has no idea she is new!!  Actually I think he has lost track by now, and really never asks anymore :lolots:* He just thinks they are ALL new*


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone




Beautiful! I love the color too. The olive Christina is adorable. I love that bag.  I'm glad it was worth the wait. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Thanks Ladies!! Loaded up my Kendall and hung her in our mudroom so she is _at the ready_ next time I head out. If my DH sees her there a few times, then when I actually wear her, he has no idea she is new!!  Actually I think he has lost track by now, and really never asks anymore :lolots: He just thinks they are ALL new




Lol!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


Oooooo, very pretty on both. I like that woven zip wallet too! I am dying for something in the embossed woven leather.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo, very pretty on both. I like that woven zip wallet too! I am dying for something in the embossed woven leather.


I do love that wallet! I usually buy a neutral color wallet and stick with it for a while. I am thinking of getting another color in that particular style/woven. It is very durable ( not to mention pretty) . This is the clutch version. 

I do have another woven , the claremont woven dover in bordeaux. I did not realize how large this one was, and now only use it for traveling as an airplane bag. It is very sturdy and rather bulky but holds a lot, but I forgive this because she is just stunning in person.


----------



## ahirau

Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.



She's lovely, A!   I really like the color, and it is perfect with your maple leaf wristlet.   Good job!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.



You will love the nylon tote! Great combo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.



No, I didn't see any Nylon bags this nice at Livermore yesterday!  I love Dooney nylon bags and I love the color of your bag and the leather braided straps.  It's perfect with your beautiful wristlet!  Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> She's lovely, A!   I really like the color, and it is perfect with your maple leaf wristlet.   Good job!


Thanks MB!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> You will love the nylon tote! Great combo!


Thank you MrsKC! Can't wait to use her this coming week!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> No, I didn't see any Nylon bags this nice at Livermore yesterday!  I love Dooney nylon bags and I love the color of your bag and the leather braided straps.  It's perfect with your beautiful wristlet!  Congrats!


Thank you RdN!  I couldn't leave the store empty handed, that just didn't seem right. I'm sure I will enjoying using this one.


----------



## momjules

That's a great color. The braided handles look nice too. I don't have any braided handle bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.




Wow, they look gorgeous together! I keep looking at this bag in ILD. It's such a good price. Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.




Pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.


Really pretty and nice with your wristlet.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.


Oooohhhh, LOVE that brick color ... SO pretty! The wristlet is also cute! 

  Going to the outlet near Chicago next week, Can't wait to see what's there.


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> That's a great color. The braided handles look nice too. I don't have any braided handle bags. Enjoy!


Thank you MJ!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, they look gorgeous together! I keep looking at this bag in ILD. It's such a good price. Enjoy!


Thank you TB!  I've looked at this bag many times too before buying on this trip and price was too good this time!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!


Thank you NAC!


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty and nice with your wristlet.


Thanks you TM!


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oooohhhh, LOVE that brick color ... SO pretty! The wristlet is also cute!
> 
> Going to the outlet near Chicago next week, Can't wait to see what's there.


Thank you Ihearthandbags4!  Hope you find something great on your visit!


----------



## gm2amm

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.


I love that bag! The color is awesome and looks so good with the maple leaf wristlet!


----------



## ahirau

gm2amm said:


> I love that bag! The color is awesome and looks so good with the maple leaf wristlet!


Thank you gm2amm!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early. 

Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow. 
View attachment 3245144

View attachment 3245145

View attachment 3245146

View attachment 3245147

View attachment 3245151

View attachment 3245152


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


Great bags! How fun!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


SO pretty! Especially the FLO, Love it in the taupe  enjoy your new bags!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152



   Gorgeous haul, NAC!   That taupe Flo looks flawless; she's a beauty.   And of course I love the woven embossed DS bags; I have the black.   Congrats!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152



  They arrived!  And they're all beautiful! 

Thanks for the pics!

Congrats!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


3 gorgeous bags - congrats!  Love that taupe color and the leather looks divine!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Great bags! How fun!




Thanks! I'm thrilled they all came while I was off work today.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO pretty! Especially the FLO, Love it in the taupe  enjoy your new bags!!




Thanks!  I think the Flo is my favorite. I usually get the small size, but for Taupe, I'll use the marker size. I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, NAC!   That taupe Flo looks flawless; she's a beauty.   And of course I love the woven embossed DS bags; I have the black.   Congrats!!




Thanks'. It was a GOOD mail day!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> They arrived!  And they're all beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks! I'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> 3 gorgeous bags - congrats!  Love that taupe color and the leather looks divine!




Thanks! I'm so excited the Taupe looks so great. I hate sending things back. She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152




Wow...they are all so beautiful! I love them all! [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC*:  enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152



Good handbag day at your house GF!  Gorgeous satchel and drawstrings!


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


Congrats, they are very nice !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


Pretty! Love both bags! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.


Love the color and bag! Looks great with your wallet! I own this bag in black and she's great she comes to work with me everyday and takes some abuse, and still looks brand new!


----------



## momjules

Does anyone think they changed that taupe color ?i think it was different a few years ago?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


Great bags! I love all your choices, but the black woven is my favorite! Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152


Wow, I love them all NAC. How to choose a fav in the group...impossible. Love those woven bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal coming once I get home...


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Nylon Shopper in Brick from my outlet trip yesterday. Looks fab with the Maple Leaf wristet I purchased last month.



She's gorgeous GF!
Love it with the wristlet. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152



Awesome trio! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal coming once I get home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245523



Oh, what's in there?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal coming once I get home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245523



Ooooh, yay!!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF!
> Love it with the wristlet. Congrats!


Thanks MB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change. 

Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight. 

Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux




Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size. 










Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black



All my goodies


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152




Such beauties! The taupe has made a comeback! I love the shade. Congrats NAC!



momjules said:


> Does anyone think they changed that taupe color ?i think it was different a few years ago?




It looks a little different to me too. I wasn't sure if it was just the lighting or just how it shows on camera. I like it though. [emoji7]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753




You had a good day at the outlet. Don't you just love when you come out of there surprised? I love to say this isn't when you pick the bags, but when the bags picked you. You know I love Bordeaux anything and that Crossbody looks so yummy.  I love all of them. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762


Wow P, you are starting off the year with a bang, or should I say bag?  I have yet to get anything in Claremont. That Bordeaux is beautiful and I love the crossbody too. And you just had to get those accessories.....very nice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152




LOOOVE that Taupe! I saw that on ILD about a month ago and passed... Shame on me. She's beautiful. Love your Drawstrings as well. If not mistaken, this is your first medium sized Flo? Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> They're all here!!  I ran out for a quick errand and when I got home both my ILD and QVC orders were waiting for me. The box from Q was even a day early.
> 
> Here are a few pictures. I love them all and they are all keepers. Taupe Flo will get some Apple conditioner and she's making her debut tomorrow.
> View attachment 3245144
> 
> View attachment 3245145
> 
> View attachment 3245146
> 
> View attachment 3245147
> 
> View attachment 3245151
> 
> View attachment 3245152



Wow!  Each one is beautiful.  Love them!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762




Great choices, PTB!  Gorge!


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762




Beautiful bags! I have been looking for a crossbody and I love that bag and the back pocket...it does look like the perfect size! am a sucker for outside pockets. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762


Productive trip! Wonderful acquisitions to you collection!


----------



## momjules

Love all these bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762




Those are so pretty! I really like the contrast on the Claremont and the cross body in natural, I can see why you were in love with it, so pretty.


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762


Gorgeous bags and accessorires PTB!  The bordeaux is a stunning color and the toggle crossbody to die for!  Congrats!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> Such beauties! The taupe has made a comeback! I love the shade. Congrats NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks a little different to me too. I wasn't sure if it was just the lighting or just how it shows on camera. I like it though. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a good day at the outlet. Don't you just love when you come out of there surprised? I love to say this isn't when you pick the bags, but when the bags picked you. You know I love Bordeaux anything and that Crossbody looks so yummy.  I love all of them. [emoji7]


Beautiful Bags! TB will have to fight me for ALL of the bordeaux bags  I have too many!
  I think I looked at that cross body about a hundred times when it was in the stores and it never came home with me ... maybe someday

 Enjoy your Lovelies PTB 

 btw ~ I have that dover tote in the woven bordeaux color, so pretty, but a little too big for me for every day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762



Hey PTB!

The Claremont Dover tote wasn't on my radar either until I took "Dooney Sightings" pics of one a couple of weeks ago.  I loved the way it looked being carried and I've always loved the lining!

And I almost left the Dooney Outlet last Saturday with a nylon coin purse!  They are so cute!

Congrats on all your beautiful new goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie...



One thing I have learned about handbags is, "never say never."      It's amazing how we change our minds about them.   Congrats on your new loot; you picked some winners!


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762



They are all beautiful and the leather looks fantastic. I saw a toggle at the outlet then  a woman tried it , bought it on the spot. It was a super nice size for a cross body. 
Looks perfect on you in you mod shot !
Also, just want to add , I love your videos... so informative and helpful about the bags and colors, etc. Just ordered a Chelsea (jeans) with your help. So thanks  !


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762


Very pretty bags! The color reminds me of my Aubergine, lovely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN;*  great shopping.  I like the Flo toggle cross body also.  I have the medium size and it holds a lot of stuff,  if you need it.  Did you get the medium or the small?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN;*  great shopping.  I like the Flo toggle cross body also.  I have the medium size and it holds a lot of stuff,  if you need it.  Did you get the medium or the small?




Thanks girlfriend... I didn't know there were more sizes but this one is perfect!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks everyone for the haul love! I'm loving all my items.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762



Awesome haul GF!
All of them are gorgeous! Love how the wallet goes with both! Good choices!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here's my story... I went to the outlet today with nothing in particular in mind because it's been about a month or so since I've gone. It was weird because 2 of the items I picked up were "Noooo, I'll NEVER buy those". But lookie, lookie... I walked out the a Florentine Toggle Lock Crossbody (my first Crossbody) in Natural and a Claremont Dover Tote in Boudreaux.  I also picked up a Pebbled Slim wallet in Caramel and a Nylon Coin Case in black/black to hold my change.
> 
> Though I'm not a fan AT ALL of the bubble gum interior, I just looooved the color in this leather against the honey trim and it was the only one left. The bag is comfortable and very lightweight.
> 
> Miss Claremont Dover Tote - Boudreaux
> View attachment 3245749
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Toggle Lock - I've been looking for the perfect Crossbody that was classy yet fun and this one did it for me. I turned my nose up to this bag for quite some time but for some reason, it caught my eye today. Going back for the Ocean tomorrow. I'm loving this bag; it's the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 3245750
> 
> View attachment 3245751
> 
> View attachment 3245746
> 
> View attachment 3245747
> 
> 
> Pebbled Slim Wallet in Caramel and Nylon Coin Purse in Black/Black
> View attachment 3245753
> 
> 
> All my goodies
> View attachment 3245762


Beautiful Pcann! I love the toggle! So chic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Mod shot! This pic captures her True color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!



Cute bag, TMP!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


----------



## momjules

Wow what a great look that lizard has


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Wow what a great look that lizard has



Thank you, MJ.   I had to wait to get her on sale, but she was worth it.   I was just looking at the pics of your Brahmin again.  That is such a lovely set.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mod shot! This pic captures her True color!




Sooo cute! Looks great on you


----------



## momjules

She looks gorgeous! Thank you about my Brahmin. I ordered the rose charm Saturday night and it was delivered today. Wow! It is so pretty. The workmanship is insane! On Jan. Ninth I ordered the d b sutton zip zip in the red and haven't got it yet. At 4 pm today it was delivered to my post office,where it sits. Geez qvc is really getting bad with their service.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


Ummm, that needs to come to my house ASAP. Lovin' the lizard. I want all the colors. Is that bad?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  that lizard zip zip is beautiful.   I think it's even nicer than the Santorini lizard.  Enjoy your new handbag.  That's another one for my list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> She looks gorgeous! Thank you about my Brahmin. I ordered the rose charm Saturday night and it was delivered today. Wow! It is so pretty. The workmanship is insane! On Jan. Ninth I ordered the d b sutton zip zip in the red and haven't got it yet. At 4 pm today it was delivered to my post office,where it sits. Geez qvc is really getting bad with their service.



Well you know we need to see those roses on your bag!!    

Yeah, QVC shipping is pretty bad.   But that Sutton zipzip is going to be a gorgeous bag.  I hope you get it tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Ummm, that needs to come to my house ASAP. Lovin' the lizard. I want all the colors. Is that bad?



Bad?  Sounds reasonable to me!!      I love all the colors, too!!   I have to say, the bag is prettier in person than she photographs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  that lizard zip zip is beautiful.   I think it's even nicer than the Santorini lizard.  Enjoy your new handbag.  That's another one for my list.



Thanks, LJ.  I will drag out my Santorinis tomorrow for a photo shoot.     I want to compare them in the daylight.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


Gorgeous! Love the color too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo cute! Looks great on you





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag, TMP!



Thanks girls! I know the Bitsy bag isn't for everyone , but I love this size and style!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOOOVE that Taupe! I saw that on ILD about a month ago and passed... Shame on me. She's beautiful. Love your Drawstrings as well. If not mistaken, this is your first medium sized Flo? Enjoy your beauties!




Thanks PTB! She sure is my first medium Flo and is definitely much bigger than I am used to. I do prefer the small Flo but Miss Taupe is still a keeper. I just love the color.


----------



## momjules

My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
I really love this


----------



## momjules

My hubby doesn't think it's worth 55.00
But it's my birthday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color too!


Thanks, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous!



Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
> I really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246591
> View attachment 3246592





momjules said:


> My hubby doesn't think it's worth 55.00
> But it's my birthday!



WOW, that looks lovely, MJ!   And yeah, it's your birthday!!   artyhat:


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal coming once I get home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245523



Whoo hoo! Looks like I came back check up on my Dooney girls at the right time. What's in da bag?!?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!


Beautiful Bitsy! I know this is a sage color which is pretty, but in this photo it almost looks like an icy blue ( also pretty) Maybe they should make a shade like this  

Or maybe its just my computer and you all see something different? 

In the second photo ( the mod shot) it looks more like the sage I have seen before .. either way, pretty little bag  and it looks so nice cross bodied on you too!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


So pretty! Love the black lizard with those teardrop handles. So nice


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful Bitsy! I know this is a sage color which is pretty, but in this photo it almost looks like an icy blue ( also pretty) Maybe they should make a shade like this
> 
> Or maybe its just my computer and you all see something different?
> 
> In the second photo ( the mod shot) it looks more like the sage I have seen before .. either way, pretty little bag  and it looks so nice cross bodied on you too!


Thank you, yes it looks more like the second pic! I love it! Icey blue would be pretty too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
> I really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246591
> View attachment 3246592


Pretty!


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!





Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> My hubby doesn't think it's worth 55.00
> But it's my birthday!


I saw a gal on YouTube that got them at Dillard's Sale for $16.50. Unbelievable! The markups on these lovelies is ridiculous. Geesh. But they are pretty MJ.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So pretty! Love the black lizard with those teardrop handles. So nice





Chanticleer said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!


That is an adorable bag and picture!


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


Wow, this bag is gorgeous!  Love the texture and that dark sierra trim is perfect for it!


----------



## ahirau

momjules said:


> My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
> I really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246591
> View attachment 3246592


It's cute and looks great on your bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Mod shot! This pic captures her True color!




So pretty T! I love the soft green. She looks great on you. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!




Beautiful! I'm glad she was worth it. [emoji4]



momjules said:


> My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
> I really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246591
> View attachment 3246592




Those rose charms are so pretty. I'm glad you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> That is an adorable bag and picture!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty T! I love the soft green. She looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Now I'm really done, (for awhile )! I told my son , I'm not getting anymore bags till  at least July! Maybe longer!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


Woo hoo.  She is classy!  I received me gray lizard today but did not open it yet.  Did yours ship in a box?  I was shocked to see a box from Macy's since the last three I purchased came in a plastic bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Wow, this bag is gorgeous!  Love the texture and that dark sierra trim is perfect for it!


  Thanks, A!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I'm glad she was worth it. [emoji4]



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Woo hoo.  She is classy!  I received me gray lizard today but did not open it yet.  Did yours ship in a box?  I was shocked to see a box from Macy's since the last three I purchased came in a plastic bag.



Thanks, girl.   Yep, an actual BOX!    Hurry up and open yours; I wanna see!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!



I missed this post!

I saw her IRL at Macy's and I agree she's worth the wait! She's beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks ladies! *Now I'm really done, (for awhile )*! I told my son , I'm not getting anymore bags till  at least July! Maybe longer!



:giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed this post!
> 
> I saw her IRL at Macy's and I agree she's worth the wait! She's beautiful!



Thanks, Chickie!!


----------



## momjules

Good morning
  My Brahmin roses were full price. The outlet had a white. Grayish color for 15.00 
The pecan color is most popular and hard to find in my area. I didn't mind paying full price for these as they are beautiful.  Win some - lose some 
I still won with the savings on the other items. 
I hope my dooney sutton zip zip comes today. I already have a red Pom- Pom.
This lizard bag is making it hard to look away from it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks ladies! Now I'm really done, (for awhile )! I told my son , I'm not getting anymore bags till  at least July! Maybe longer!




  I bought a "bus bag" on ebay Sunday. ($40 Purple B Mak bag NWOT- Seller said it was a gift she never used.  It has a double zipper entry and an outside zipper pocket.  Perfect to separate my items from my water bottles, and a separate zipper pocket for my cash/Clipper card.)  Before I clicked the BIN button I said to myself, "This is last ebay bag I buy until June. No May..........April!"  I can't remember what month I finally picked! 

Good luck to both of us!  We'll see how long we last!

ETA:  Hi TMP!  I thought I was quoting Sarah when I posted above.  Then I looked again realized I was quoting you and I missed your post with your beautiful sage Bitsy zip zip and your mod shot post! She's a beauty and looks good on you!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> She looks gorgeous! Thank you about my Brahmin. I ordered the rose charm Saturday night and it was delivered today. Wow! It is so pretty. The workmanship is insane! On Jan. Ninth I ordered the d b sutton zip zip in the red and haven't got it yet. At 4 pm today it was delivered to my post office,where it sits. Geez qvc is really getting bad with their service.




That's why I pay the extra money for faster shipping when I order from QVC. For some reason when you'd let them do standard shipping they take forever to even get it out the door. I'm an impatient person, so that does not work for me.


----------



## momjules

Qvc used to be a fast shipper company but now they are slow as molasses
Next time I will upgrade shipping


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> EARLY Package from Ilovedooney! Miss Sage Bitsy in Saffiano leather! She's so pretty! I think this color will work like a nuetralalmost!



She's so cute! congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!



She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> My pecan roses bag charm from Brahmin
> I really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246591
> View attachment 3246592



Ooh, so pretty! They look perfect!


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!




That is one awesome looking zip zip.  I wish that style worked for me &#128577;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> That is one awesome looking zip zip.  I wish that style worked for me &#128577;




I agree... It's a nice bag but doesn't work for me either. [emoji20]. They have so many patterns and colors that I would love to have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Good morning
> My Brahmin roses were full price. The outlet had a white. Grayish color for 15.00
> The pecan color is most popular and hard to find in my area. I didn't mind paying full price for these as they are beautiful.  Win some - lose some
> I still won with the savings on the other items.
> I hope my dooney sutton zip zip comes today. I already have a red Pom- Pom.
> This lizard bag is making it hard to look away from it!



The roses are beautiful and well made, so I think they are worth the money.  I always seem to find the colors I DON'T want on sale!!   

I can't wait to see your new zip zip.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I bought a "bus bag" on ebay Sunday. ($40 Purple B Mak bag NWOT- Seller said it was a gift she never used.  It has a double zipper entry and an outside zipper pocket.  Perfect to separate my items from my water bottles, and a separate zipper pocket for my cash/Clipper card.)  Before I clicked the BIN button I said to myself, "This is last ebay bag I buy until June. No May..........April!"  I can't remember what month I finally picked!
> 
> Good luck to both of us!  We'll see how long we last!
> 
> ETA:  Hi TMP! * I thought I was quoting Sarah *when I posted above.  Then I looked again realized I was quoting you and I missed your post with your beautiful sage Bitsy zip zip and your mod shot post! She's a beauty and looks good on you!  Congrats!



  I will keep an eye on you both to see how these purse bans are progressing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Sarah! Congrats!



Thanks, MB.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> That is one awesome looking zip zip.  I wish that style worked for me &#128577;


   Thanks!!



PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... It's a nice bag but doesn't work for me either. [emoji20]. They have so many patterns and colors that I would love to have.



Yeah, they don't work for everyone.   I have been hand-carrying bags since I tore my rotator cuff so the smaller light-weight satchels work well for me now.   I still hate the way the long strap attaches and I wish Dooney would FIX that.


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived. 
Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309



Oh my, she is adorable!!   I am not usually a "pom" person, but I have to admit that the red pom looks really cute on your bag, MJ.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309



I think she is gorgeous without any enhancements .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I will keep an eye on you both to see how these purse bans are progressing.



  The sucker bet is betting that I'll make it until May. (April.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309



Hi MJ!

She's beautiful!  I hope she works well for you!  I love poms on bags and it looks good on yours.  But your bag, with the DB's, logo plate and red trim is stunning without it also!

Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Yes I really don't think I'll use this Pom. At 53, I feel a little old for it. 
But if I did, it matches perfectly. I still think these bags are small but I'm needing less weight lately due to my ms. It's a bummer for my Florentines.
I am also done buying for a while. The guilt train has stopped at my house and wants me aboard.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Yes I really don't think I'll use this Pom. At 53, I feel a little old for it.
> But if I did, it matches perfectly. I still think these bags are small but I'm needing less weight lately due to my ms. It's a bummer for my Florentines.
> I am also done buying for a while. The guilt train has stopped at my house and wants me aboard.



Girl, you are never too old to rock a pom if you like 'em!!   I buy purse charms but I rarely use them for some reason.  

I hate it when Purse Guilt strikes.   Hopefully you will have a full recovery soon!!   And in the meantime, you have lots of gorgeous new stuff to enjoy.


----------



## momjules

Yes my new things are beautiful. We all need to slow down once in a while. Thank you so much for your compliments. 
The spring collections are right around the corner so.....


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Yes I really don't think I'll use this Pom. At 53, I feel a little old for it.
> But if I did, it matches perfectly. I still think these bags are small but I'm needing less weight lately due to my ms. It's a bummer for my Florentines.
> I am also done buying for a while. The guilt train has stopped at my house and wants me aboard.




I'm sorry for what you're dealing with.

I'm older than you and I love poms! I say wear what makes you feel good.  I read a thread that discussed this subject.(I know, I spend way too time in the Purse Forum.)  It was about when are you too old to wear or carry something?  Just about every comment was you're never too old for what you love, and life's too short to worry about what others think.  One lady said she talked her grandmother out of wearing her red shoes because she told her she was "too old" to wear red shoes, even though she loved them.  Now that her grandmother is gone and she's older, she wishes she had never talked her out of wearing the shoes.  Wear/carry what makes you feel good! 

  The guilt train!


----------



## Julie Ann

zip zip lovers!! a lot of new colors on ILD!!


----------



## momjules

Thank you. I also had a heart attack so I have learned that not much is important in life. Health and family. Everything else doesn't really matter. 
I have read about how to stack things upright in the zip zip so I think it will work 
I'm not ready to put the Brahmin away yet!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry for what you're dealing with.
> 
> I'm older than you and I love poms! I say wear what makes you feel good.  I read a thread that discussed this subject.(I know, I spend way too time in the Purse Forum.)  It was about when are you too old to wear or carry something?  Just about every comment was you're never too old for what you love, and life's too short to worry about what others think.  One lady said she talked her grandmother out of wearing her red shoes because she told her she was "too old" to wear red shoes, even though she loved them.  Now that her grandmother is gone and she's older, she wishes she had never talked her out of wearing the shoes.  Wear/carry what makes you feel good!
> 
> The guilt train!


Hi RN! You are so right! Never too old for nothin!  well , maybe shiny spandex leggings!(for me!) if other wanna wear them, I say Rock that spandex!


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309


The Pom Pom looks so pretty with your bag!! 

Is that one of the faux fur poms? SO pretty.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309


Love it! Pom or no Pom . Some days I wear them and sometimes I don't , whatever mood I'm in. But I think it looks cute on your bag! I'm almost 50, (a few yrs shy) and I have the Coach fuzzy teddy bear key fob on one of my bags! When I was buying it,  a woman about the same age as me , said to me "oh that's cute, who are you buying that for?" I laughed and said me! She kind of looked at me funny and said , "it's cute , but I think I'm too old to carry something like that" I smiled at her and said, "Not me!" and walked away!  Enjoy your things and enjoy your life! And the heck with what the haters and nay sayers!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it! Pom or no Pom . Some days I wear them and sometimes I don't , whatever mood I'm in. But I think it looks cute on your bag! I'm almost 50, (a few yrs shy) and I have the Coach fuzzy teddy bear key fob on one of my bags! When I was buying it,  a woman about the same age as me , said to me "oh that's cute, who are you buying that for?" I laughed and said me! She kind of looked at me funny and said , "it's cute , but I think I'm too old to carry something like that" I smiled at her and said, "Not me!" and walked away!  Enjoy your things and enjoy your life! And the heck with what the haters and nay sayers!



Agree!   I buy stuff I like and don't care what anyone thinks.   

I'm not into poms, but I couldn't resist this one from Bloomingdales...  TinyURL.com/zazzlr5

It should be here tomorrow!!      I might put it on my rearview mirror or something.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> zip zip lovers!! a lot of new colors on ILD!!


New saffiano bitsy colors too! I'm happy with my Sage I just got. The only other color I had my eye on was white, so glad they don't have it! Lol! I'm done for awhile!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Agree!   I buy stuff I like and don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> I'm not into poms, but I couldn't resist this one from Bloomingdales...  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/ted-baker-greta-faux-fur-bag-charm?ID=1516938&CategoryID=16958#fn%3Dspp%3D1
> 
> It should be here tomorrow!!      I might put it on my rearview mirror or something.


Congrats,!  Your link says invalid when I click on it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I bought a "bus bag" on ebay Sunday. ($40 Purple B Mak bag NWOT- Seller said it was a gift she never used.  It has a double zipper entry and an outside zipper pocket.  Perfect to separate my items from my water bottles, and a separate zipper pocket for my cash/Clipper card.)  Before I clicked the BIN button I said to myself, "This is last ebay bag I buy until June. No May..........April!"  I can't remember what month I finally picked!
> 
> Good luck to both of us!  We'll see how long we last!
> 
> ETA:  Hi TMP!  I thought I was quoting Sarah when I posted above.  Then I looked again realized I was quoting you and I missed your post with your beautiful sage Bitsy zip zip and your mod shot post! She's a beauty and looks good on you!  Congrats!


Thanks RN! Yes, I love the zip zip and really love the Bitsy too! (I do bring the braided nylon tote to work as well) I'm really going to try hard not to buy till July! My hubby doesn't help the situation though its my Bday next week and he bought me three purses! The latest one , Taupe Patent Bitsy bag from ebay...my hubby saw me spying it and bought it for me!  He said "your lucky if you can get a wallet for $75, this purchase was a No brainer! " do you see why I Love this man?
Excuse my unmade bed!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more! Ps...it's in perfect condition, just no dust bag!  (Patent  Taupe Bitsy)


----------



## momjules

Yes I like the Pom too.  I got mine at h and m in the mall. It was five dollars. Charming Charlie's is also a great place to find things. You are all right! Live and let live!!


----------



## Chanticleer

My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!


----------



## momjules

This is my favorite color. Your bag is breathtaking. Just look at it.
I see it as the bag ban train I'm on goes by.


----------



## Chanticleer

momjules said:


> This is my favorite color. Your bag is breathtaking. Just look at it.
> I see it as the bag ban train I'm on goes by.






Thank you, momjules!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! You are so right! Never too old for nothin!  well , maybe shiny spandex leggings!(for me!) if other wanna wear them, I say Rock that spandex!



So I have to take off my poms _AND_ put away my spandex?   Just kidding, I don't wear, and will never wear, spandex. (And the world breathes a collective sigh of relief! )


----------



## Trudysmom

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3247464
> 
> 
> My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!


Your new bag is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN! Yes, I love the zip zip and really love the Bitsy too! (I do bring the braided nylon tote to work as well) I'm really going to try hard not to buy till July! My hubby doesn't help the situation though its my Bday next week and he bought me three purses! The latest one , Taupe Patent Bitsy bag from ebay...*my hubby saw me spying it and bought it for me!  He said "your lucky if you can get a wallet for $75, this purchase was a No brainer! " do you see why I Love this man?*
> Excuse my unmade bed!





Thatsmypurse said:


> One more! Ps...it's in perfect condition, just no dust bag!  (Patent  Taupe Bitsy)




What a nice hubby!  I do see why you love him! 

What a beautiful bag!  And only $75? That's a great ebay buy!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Agree!   I buy stuff I like and don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> I'm not into poms, but I couldn't resist this one from Bloomingdales...  TinyURL.com/zazzlr5
> 
> It should be here tomorrow!!      I might put it on my rearview mirror or something.



My BFF would call that one a "rat" for sure!   But I love it!  I cant wait to see pics when you get it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3247464
> 
> 
> My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!



I LOVE looking at the Bordeaux Zip Zip!  Yours is beautiful!  I'm so happy you love her!

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309




I like the Pom. I like how the red pulls out the accent color on the bag. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more! Ps...it's in perfect condition, just no dust bag!  (Patent  Taupe Bitsy)



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3247464
> 
> 
> My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!



Gorgeous bag, C!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My BFF would call that one a "rat" for sure!   But I love it!  I cant wait to see pics when you get it!



   I don't know what got into me; I guess it was those "eyes."


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Yes I really don't think I'll use this Pom. At 53, I feel a little old for it.
> But if I did, it matches perfectly. I still think these bags are small but I'm needing less weight lately due to my ms. It's a bummer for my Florentines.
> I am also done buying for a while. The guilt train has stopped at my house and wants me aboard.




You're not too old for a pom!  If you like it I say go with it. I'm 54 and I use poms on my bags, as well as different fobs.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> New saffiano bitsy colors too! I'm happy with my Sage I just got. The only other color I had my eye on was white, so glad they don't have it! Lol! I'm done for awhile!




I was browsing on ILD earlier today, and there are lots of new colors on several styles. Very, very tempting.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks RN! Yes, I love the zip zip and really love the Bitsy too! (I do bring the braided nylon tote to work as well) I'm really going to try hard not to buy till July! My hubby doesn't help the situation though its my Bday next week and he bought me three purses! The latest one , Taupe Patent Bitsy bag from ebay...my hubby saw me spying it and bought it for me!  He said "your lucky if you can get a wallet for $75, this purchase was a No brainer! " do you see why I Love this man?
> Excuse my unmade bed!




Love! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know what got into me; I guess it was those "eyes."


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3247464
> 
> 
> My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.



Those Kendalls are so cute! Yes, there are more options in many of the styles! Great time to get some things we have had our eye on! Zip zips are great no matter what color you get.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.



Hi MP!

The ladies are lovely!  I'm glad you're happy with Kendal!.  And I can fully understand how the wrong color can make you feel uncertain about a bag.  After red, purple and blue are my favorite bag colors and I tend to stick with those.  But I do have a couple of yellow bags I love.

I hope you exchange it for a color you love!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Chanticleer said:


> View attachment 3247464
> 
> 
> My first Saffiano arrived today.  Miss Bordeaux Zip Zip!!!  I'm in love!!!


Beautiful! Bag twins! I can't wait to wear mine! I have to wait till my bday for that one! One more week and a day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.



Ooooh, nice!   The Kendall is such a cute bag.   I think most colors are great on the zip zip.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> So I have to take off my poms _AND_ put away my spandex?   Just kidding, I don't wear, and will never wear, spandex. (And the world breathes a collective sigh of relief! )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> What a nice hubby!  I do see why you love him!
> 
> What a beautiful bag!  And only $75? That's a great ebay buy!
> 
> Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! Congrats!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi ladies! My new zip zip has arrived.
> Pom Pom or no Pom Pom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247308
> View attachment 3247309




Gorgeous bag... I say, no Pom Pom! She's beautiful without the extra. Enjoy her.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.


Beautiful colors! I love both! The mustard will really go with a lot of other colors! I would look at her for awhile and put her next to some of your clothes before you send her back! Sometimes a color has to grow on me for a couple of days. That's why I never send a bag back the same day, unless it's damaged.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.




Nice, nice... I was actually looking at the Mustard, Chocolate or Cocoa  Willa. I think your color choices are great! My outlet had a Cocoa Zip Zip was sooooo beautiful. The chocolate to me is a bit drab (but that's just me) in person. 

Is shipping pretty ok with ILD? I've never ordered from there before.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice, nice... I was actually looking at the Mustard, Chocolate or Cocoa  Willa. I think your color choices are great! My outlet had a Cocoa Zip Zip was sooooo beautiful. The chocolate to me is a bit drab (but that's just me) in person.
> 
> Is shipping pretty ok with ILD? I've never ordered from there before.




I put my order in last week Tuesday and it arrived today so 8 days thru the whole process and I'm located in Georgia. That's the thing some colors appear more vibrant saturated on the computer screen than in real person. Hmm decisions decisions


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I have been window-shopping ILD all day!   I kinda like the look of that pebbled Chiara bag but the measurements sound BIG.    I hope you get all your new goodies, KC!




Funny cause so have I. It is a big bag. It was on clearance at the outlet. I tried it on but it was heavy, even the handles are heavy. Wasn't very comfy in my opinion. Seemed to have lots going on with it.  You may feel differently though. I was looking for a tote type bag and that was one that I tried on but ended up with the Dover Tote.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> Those Kendalls are so cute! Yes, there are more options in many of the styles! Great time to get some things we have had our eye on! Zip zips are great no matter what color you get.



Uggh that's what gets us in trouble! I'm totally trying to behave.



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MP!
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies are lovely!  I'm glad you're happy with Kendal!.  And I can fully understand how the wrong color can make you feel uncertain about a bag.  After red, purple and blue are my favorite bag colors and I tend to stick with those.  But I do have a couple of yellow bags I love.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you exchange it for a color you love!



Yeah will let it sit for a few days and see how I feel. But the Kendall crossbody is a definite yes!



MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!   The Kendall is such a cute bag.   I think most colors are great on the zip zip.



The Kendall crossbody is thebomb.com



Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful colors! I love both! The mustard will really go with a lot of other colors! I would look at her for awhile and put her next to some of your clothes before you send her back! Sometimes a color has to grow on me for a couple of days. That's why I never send a bag back the same day, unless it's damaged.



Hmm good idea will see what I have in my closet and shoe options.


----------



## momjules

I have the regular Kendall and I love it. The yellow zip zip will be great in the warm. Months. Both are beautiful bags.  We all live great handbags lives.  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice, nice... I was actually looking at the Mustard, Chocolate or Cocoa  Willa. I think your color choices are great! My outlet had a Cocoa Zip Zip was sooooo beautiful. The chocolate to me is a bit drab (but that's just me) in person.
> 
> Is shipping pretty ok with ILD? I've never ordered from there before.





I ordered my Saffiano zip zip on Jan. 8, got my shipping notice on the 12 th and the bag was delivered today from ILD.  Not bad, I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Funny cause so have I. It is a big bag. It was on clearance at the outlet. I tried it on but it was heavy, even the handles are heavy. Wasn't very comfy in my opinion. Seemed to have lots going on with it.  You may feel differently though. I was looking for a tote type bag and that was one that I tried on but ended up with the Dover Tote.



Thanks, girl.  I remember the original Chiara bags about 5 or 6 years ago were really heavy, so I'm not surprised that these are.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.


I love my Little Kendalls. I have it in Aubergine and Olive. Great bag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   Yep, an actual BOX!    Hurry up and open yours; I wanna see!!


I STILL didn't have time to open.  I just sat down for the evening (it is almost 9 pm) and I am half awake.  Maybe tomorrow but most likely Friday.  My kitten is getting his clip, chip, and snip tomorrow.  It will be a long day for sure.  Enjoy your bag.  Load it up and take it for a spin!


----------



## CatePNW

momjules said:


> Yes I really don't think I'll use this Pom. At 53, I feel a little old for it.
> But if I did, it matches perfectly. I still think these bags are small but I'm needing less weight lately due to my ms. It's a bummer for my Florentines.
> I am also done buying for a while. The guilt train has stopped at my house and wants me aboard.



Hey now, I'm 54 and I use my fur poms all the time lately!  I love how they look on the bags and I haven't had anyone laugh at me yet, at least not to my face....LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Elisa in black.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



She is lovely indeed! I am sure she smells divine as well .


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## momjules

I love it 
Professional


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.


So pretty MB. You have great natural light in that room too. Pics come out so nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> She is lovely indeed! I am sure she smells divine as well .


   You know she smells wonderful, KC!   Thanks.



CatePNW said:


> That is a beautiful bag!


  Thanks, Cate.



momjules said:


> I love it
> Professional


  Hey MJ.   Thanks; I love it too!!   



YankeeDooney said:


> So pretty MB. You have great natural light in that room too. Pics come out so nice.


  Thanks, YD.   That room is the best in the house for natural light, which is why most of my bags are photographed there.  (Plus it's a spare room where I open the packages.  )    I refer to it as "The Purse Room."


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



Hey Sarah!

Looking at her makes all the drama you went through to with Dooney forgettable. (Almost! )  

She's beautiful!  She can hold her own next to any LV bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thanks again, TM!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  I have a bright yellow zip zip satchel.  While yellow is not one of my colors of choice,  in a handbag it looks great in the spring and summer.   I use it both as a pop of color and as a neutral,  as it seems to go with everything.   So think about it.  I can understand why the purple would win out if it was a choose 1 only contest.   But if you are considering both bags,  then don't be afraid of the yellow.   I also have mustard Dooney handbags and those get a lot of wear also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Looking at her makes all the drama you went through to with Dooney forgettable. (Almost! )
> 
> She's beautiful!  *She can hold her own next to any LV bag!*



Girl, I know that's right!!      The Dooney florentines are second to NONE, plus I bought two of these and I still have some change in my pocket!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> I STILL didn't have time to open.  I just sat down for the evening (it is almost 9 pm) and I am half awake.  Maybe tomorrow but most likely Friday.  My kitten is getting his clip, chip, and snip tomorrow.  It will be a long day for sure.  Enjoy your bag.  Load it up and take it for a spin!



I hope your little kitty is doing OK today.   Handbags can certainly wait when our little ones are recovering.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



Just stunning! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Just stunning! Congrats!



Thanks, MB!   I have already loaded her up; using my leopard CCW!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.


Just Beautiful!  Worth the wait AND the Dooney runaround


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just Beautiful!  Worth the wait AND the Dooney runaround



Thanks.  (And you are so right!!   )


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally, the lizard zipzip arrives.       She was worth the wait!


Oh my!!  That lizard takes the zip zip bag to a whole new level!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Oh my!!  That lizard takes the zip zip bag to a whole new level!



Thanks!   It's actually prettier in person; it doesn't photograph well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



Gorgeous!


----------



## gm2amm

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.


Such a beautiful bag.  I've contemplated buying one but not sure how I'd do with the entry.  The fold over entry may frustrate me. Sometimes I get annoyed with the entry into my logo lock bags and they're pretty simple!!  Your bags are stunning and could just persuade me!


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful reveals everyone!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



So gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





swags said:


> Gorgeous!





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful reveals everyone!





elbgrl said:


> So gorgeous!



Thanks so much, everyone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gm2amm said:


> Such a beautiful bag.  I've contemplated buying one but not sure how I'd do with the entry.  The fold over entry may frustrate me. Sometimes I get annoyed with the entry into my logo lock bags and they're pretty simple!!  Your bags are stunning and could just persuade me!



Thanks; she is a beaut but I must admit the entry is annoying.   I leave the leather "tongue" out of the loop, but still wrangling the flap is aggravating.  It would probably be a bit easier if the straps folded down, but unfortunately they stand there in the way, lol.   If the Logo Lock frustrates you I would say this is not a good choice for you!!   

Thanks.  I love the bag even though she's weighty and annoying.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.


This is really gorgeous, love the shape and long strap and the leather is perfect! Congrats and glad you love her!


----------



## jeep317

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3247594
> 
> The ladies have arrived from ILD..... I am in love with the Kendall crossbody....surprisingly unsure about the zip zip not necessarily the style but moreso the color thinking of exchanging it since they've posted more color options. I think I'm attracted to dark colors. Well I'm a purple girl so the Kendall had the advantage.  Hmm will ponder more on it. I was peeping on the chocolate color earlier.



Aubergine is the best color! I have it in the small Lexington. You're making me want a drawstring bag now!


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Elisa in black.



I seriously love black florentine leather. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.

Here she is
Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior

The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> This is really gorgeous, love the shape and long strap and the leather is perfect! Congrats and glad you love her!





jeep317 said:


> I seriously love black florentine leather. Enjoy that beauty!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> Here she is
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.



Very pretty, MB!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty, MB!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

I got this Dooney on Christmas from my sister. I really like it!


----------



## MaryBel

And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!


All lovely GF. I swear I thought you had that Montecito already. But that Camila , it is so gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is
> 
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.




Sooo beautiful!! I was looking at this one and the Grey with Cranberry interior. I loooove these drawstrings. So classy looking!


----------



## immigratty

marybel said:


> and then, the top bag on my dooney wish list...alto camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!




beauty!!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!


All lovely, your Camilla is stunning!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> Here she is
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.





MaryBel said:


> I got this Dooney on Christmas from my sister. I really like it!





MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!



Hi MB!

I love your new beauties!  Especially Camila!  Congrats on scoring the last one!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> Here she is
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.


Beautiful bags MB, all so pretty and you were lucky to get the  that Camilla - gorgeous!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ALL beautiful Bags MB, I do love that Camilla


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I got this Dooney on Christmas from my sister. I really like it!





MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!



I must have gone to bed too early last night; I missed these two!   Your sis is brave buying you a handbag!!   She did good.  Two more beauties.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is
> 
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.




Twins! I have the small one. It's such an elegant looking bag. 



MaryBel said:


> I got this Dooney on Christmas from my sister. I really like it!




That's really cute. I have not seen this one yet. I love the straps. Very nice of your sister. 



MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!




Ooohhhhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] Gorgois as Mally says! 
She's so beautiful. Congrats on getting the last one. 
Love all of your reveals. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is
> 
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.




Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I got this Dooney on Christmas from my sister. I really like it!




Nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!




Oh my! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  nice additions to your collection.  Of course, you know my fav is the red Camilla.... stunning.  Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> All lovely GF. I swear I thought you had that Montecito already. But that Camila , it is so gorgeous.



Thanks GF!
No, this is the only montecito I have.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!! I was looking at this one and the Grey with Cranberry interior. I loooove these drawstrings. So classy looking!



Thanks GF!
I'm sure that gray is beautiful! I agree, these aver very classy looking!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> beauty!!



Thanks GF


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> All lovely, your Camilla is stunning!



Thanks GF!
Yes she is! She stole my heart since I saw her for the first time!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I love your new beauties!  Especially Camila!  Congrats on scoring the last one!



Thanks GF!
She is my favorite too!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Beautiful bags MB, all so pretty and you were lucky to get the  that Camilla - gorgeous!



Thank you GF!
I think so too! I'm so happy I got her!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> ALL beautiful Bags MB, I do love that Camilla



Thanks GF!
WOW, Camilla is getting a fan club!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I must have gone to bed too early last night; I missed these two!   Your sis is brave buying you a handbag!!   She did good.  Two more beauties.



Thanks Sarah!
Yep, she did good!
DH was teasing her, saying that I probably already had the same bag, but he was wrong. I do have a Nina in signature but is in the bone color with t-moro trim, very different to this one!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Twins! I have the small one. It's such an elegant looking bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really cute. I have not seen this one yet. I love the straps. Very nice of your sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhhhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] Gorgois as Mally says!
> She's so beautiful. Congrats on getting the last one.
> Love all of your reveals. [emoji4]



Thanks GF!

Yes I remember, your pic or your crossbody one was the one that got me obsessing about this color, so it is your fault 

Yes, she's very nice! Nina will be perfect for casual days! I too love the color of the trim!

She is the most gorgeous bag ever! I love Camilla!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> Here she is
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.



Congrats on your new bag.Enjoy


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF



I'm so jelly, this bag is my all elusive "unicorn" I have been DYING to have this bag in white...and have been searching for it for about 2 years. But I love the red as well, I may just have to get it in red!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> A little delayed in this reveal. Got this at the Dillard's New Year's day sale. Got it about a week after but had not had time to take her pic or reveal her and the other non-dooneys.
> 
> Here she is
> Montecito DS in bordeaux with taupe interior
> 
> The color looks lighter than it is, it's a much darker color but it doesn't show well with the poor lighting and the flash, thanks to winter in rainy WA.


Pretty! Love your all your bag choices! Your Camilla is gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  nice additions to your collection.  Of course, you know my fav is the red Camilla.... stunning.  Enjoy your new handbags.



Thanks GF! She's my favorite too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> I'm so jelly, this bag is my all elusive "unicorn" I have been DYING to have this bag in white...and have been searching for it for about 2 years. But I love the red as well, I may just have to get it in red!




*IM:*  the Camilla is beautiful in every color.  It's a combination of the lines of the bag with the quality and look of the Alto leather.  White would be stunning,  but I've seen red, saddle, and black and they are also beautiful.  And for me to say saddle is beautiful means it is truly stunning,  because browns are not my choice in color.


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Congrats on your new bag.Enjoy



Thanks Ruby!


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> I'm so jelly, this bag is my all elusive "unicorn" I have been DYING to have this bag in white...and have been searching for it for about 2 years. But I love the red as well, I may just have to get it in red!



2 years! Wow, that's elusive! GF, I'd say try it get it in any color you don't have!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Pretty! Love your all your bag choices! Your Camilla is gorgeous!



Thank you GF!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> 2 years! Wow, that's elusive! GF, I'd say try it get it in any color you don't have!



well, it started off me being cheap, and waiting for it to go on sale...then welp, it hasn't been available. and I def have a lot of white bags, def don't need another.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> And then, the top bag on my Dooney wish list...Alto Camila in red. I was lucky and scored the last one and it was in perfect condition!



Wow what a beauty!  Congrats MaryBel!


----------



## swags

I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438



She's stunning, swags!


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> She's stunning, swags!



Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438




So elegant and classy! I love Elephant in any bag. So glad you were able to get one.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438




Gorgeous bag...I love the elephant color...such a beautiful neutral!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438



Hi Swags!

She's beautiful!   Congrats!


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> So elegant and classy! I love Elephant in any bag. So glad you were able to get one.





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag...I love the elephant color...such a beautiful neutral!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Swags!
> 
> She's beautiful!   Congrats!



Thanks all!


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438


Congratulations! A very pretty bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30. 

First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure. 
View attachment 3255294


Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.  

I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon. 
View attachment 3255297


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> Congratulations! A very pretty bag.



Thanks! I didn't think I would love zip zip as much as I do, or saffiano for that matter!


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297



Gorgeous bags. That pale pink is so pretty as is the caramel hobo!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438


Gorgeous! I love the elephant color! I love the zip zips too now! I think I want a patent leather one next ! I have a small bitsy in taupe patent and it's so nice! Well see!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297


So pretty! That light pinky color is soo nice! The hobo looks pretty too !  Love your color choices! enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297




I'm not a pink girl but this pink is beautiful. Perfect for Spring. And you can't go wrong with the Hobo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297


Wow, another score! Very nice finds NAC. So, no Brahmin's on clearance?


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297




Gorgeous bags! That light pink is such a pretty color!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I loved the 1975 zip zip that I got for Christmas I decided I wanted a neutral zip zip as well. After a lot of looking at pictures and YouTube videos I decided the elephant in saffiano was what I wanted.  I looked for a sale but nothing so just ordered it from qvc. Not even 2 days later I saw it on ILD for a lot less. I try to cancel Q but it was too late. The next day decided I should order it from ILD and send the Q one back but it was sold out and hasn't reappeared. Anyway the Q bag arrived and I just love this bag! I had my work stuff overflowing in a small coach carryall and I put it in the zip and it all fits and looks so sleek !
> View attachment 3254438




So pretty! The elephant zip zip was on my wish list for a long time but I finally gave up...and then the Bordeaux came along and stole my heart. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297




So pretty NAC! The hobo is a great bag. I love it in the caramel color. I also love pink! Great choices. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297



Yay!  Dillard's strikes again.   Great choices, NAC.   I love carrying the pebbled hobo; such a great little bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297


Very nice bags!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! I love the elephant color! I love the zip zips too now! I think I want a patent leather one next ! I have a small bitsy in taupe patent and it's so nice! Well see!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! The elephant zip zip was on my wish list for a long time but I finally gave up...and then the Bordeaux came along and stole my heart. Congrats!



Thanks!
I wouldn't mind adding the Bordeaux to my collection, its gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Gorgeous bags. That pale pink is so pretty as is the caramel hobo!





Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! That light pinky color is soo nice! The hobo looks pretty too !  Love your color choices! enjoy!



Thanks yall!  I couldn't resist the light pink Zip Zip. And the price was right, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm not a pink girl but this pink is beautiful. Perfect for Spring. And you can't go wrong with the Hobo.



I thought the same thing about the pink. It will be a great spring and summer bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, another score! Very nice finds NAC. So, no Brahmin's on clearance?



Thanks YD!  I looked, but no Brahmins - I was sad, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bags! That light pink is such a pretty color!


It really is!  When I saw it, I knew it would be mine, lol. 



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty NAC! The hobo is a great bag. I love it in the caramel color. I also love pink! Great choices. [emoji4]



Thanks TB!  I almost ordered one of the hobos from ILD, but I really wanted caramel and they didn't have it. Glad I waited.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!  Dillard's strikes again.   Great choices, NAC.   I love carrying the pebbled hobo; such a great little bag.



Thanks Sarah! I have a feeling I'll be looking for more colors in the hobo soon, lol. I have a thing for multiples.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bags!



Thanks TM!  I'm really pleased with both bags.


----------



## Suzwhat

Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910



I love your two new beauties!  Especially Colette!  I have the older leather version of her from 2011.  She was my avatar until I got the zip zip satchel last December.  And I had the 1975 Signature Colette but sold her (regrettably) on ebay.  I hope you love carrying her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910



Gorgeous bags, Suz!   How's the size and weight of the Tassel Tote?   Can you compare it to a zipzip or something?   I was curious about that one but put off by the measurements!


----------



## Suzwhat

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your two new beauties!  Especially Colette!  I have the older leather version of her from 2011.  She was my avatar until I got the zip zip satchel last December.  And I had the 1975 Signature Colette but sold her (regrettably) on ebay.  I hope you love carrying her!




Thank you!  Just got them yesterday.


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bags, Suz!   How's the size and weight of the Tassel Tote?   Can you compare it to a zipzip or something?   I was curious about that one but put off by the measurements!




Thanks!  I don't have a zip zip but have a Brahmin Hudson satchel that is 14 wide x 10 tall x 6 deep.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




The difference is while this one tapers toward the top like zip zip, the tied tassel prevents a wide opening.  

It is light and I will have to leave some things behind I think when carrying.  It is small to me as I usually like big bags.  I think it is really beautiful. I can't explain it.  Something said I had to have it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks!  I don't have a zip zip but have a Brahmin Hudson satchel that is 14 wide x 10 tall x 6 deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255966
> 
> 
> The difference is while this one tapers toward the top like zip zip, the tied tassel prevents a wide opening.
> 
> It is light and I will have to leave some things behind I think when carrying.  It is small to me as I usually like big bags.  I think it is really beautiful. I can't explain it.  Something said I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255963
> View attachment 3255964



Hmmm, it looks larger than I expected.   I own a Hudson satchel so that gives me a good idea of the size; thanks for the pics.   I agree, it is a pretty little purse...very "classic Dooney."


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297



Awesome score GF! 
Love both of them! I haven't seen that pink color in person, but it looks so cute! And the Caramel hobo is just a classic! Congrats!

Love the fur pom too!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910



Wow, what a pair of beauties! Both gorgeous in their own way! congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910


Both so lovely ! I really like the colors too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Both of these are so pretty Suz. I too am drawn to the look of the Portofino. If they provided an optional shoulder strap, I would have ordered in a second. Again, both are lovely.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Wow, what a pair of beauties! Both gorgeous in their own way! congrats!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Both so lovely ! I really like the colors too!







YankeeDooney said:


> Both of these are so pretty Suz. I too am drawn to the look of the Portofino. If they provided an optional shoulder strap, I would have ordered in a second. Again, both are lovely.




Thank you all very much.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910


 


Suzwhat said:


> Thanks!  I don't have a zip zip but have a Brahmin Hudson satchel that is 14 wide x 10 tall x 6 deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255966
> 
> 
> The difference is while this one tapers toward the top like zip zip, the tied tassel prevents a wide opening.
> 
> It is light and I will have to leave some things behind I think when carrying.  It is small to me as I usually like big bags.  I think it is really beautiful. I can't explain it.  Something said I had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255963
> View attachment 3255964


 
Those are beautiful bags!  The comparison pictures are so helpful.  Thanks for adding those.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Awesome score GF!
> Love both of them! I haven't seen that pink color in person, but it looks so cute! And the Caramel hobo is just a classic! Congrats!
> 
> Love the fur pom too!


 
Thanks MB! The light pink is completely different from any other pink Dooney bag I have.  Such a fresh color - I love it.  I've been considering the hobo for awhile, but wanted it in a color like caramel, so when I saw it still there for the 30% extra of clearance, it was a no brainer.  Mine!!


----------



## momjules

Suzwhat 
    Your bags are beautiful. I'd love a vintage bag but am not a eBay buyer


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Portofino Medium Tassel Tote in Cranberry.  I was drawn to its vintage look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255909
> 
> 
> Pebble grain Colette in Ivy.  I love the strap attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255910


Very nice bags. Love the tassel tote.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Those are beautiful bags!  The comparison pictures are so helpful.  Thanks for adding those.







momjules said:


> Suzwhat
> Your bags are beautiful. I'd love a vintage bag but am not a eBay buyer







Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bags. Love the tassel tote.




Thank you, my dears.  [emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## gm2amm

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh how I heart Dillards additional 30% off clearance sales. Made a trip on my way home and came away with these two beauties.  The discount ended up as 30/30.
> 
> First is this adorable Zip Zip in a very light pink. I think it's Blossom?  I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3255294
> 
> 
> Second is a Pebbled Hobo in Caramel. I've been wanting to try one of the hobos so this was perfect timing.
> 
> I also got a small MK fur Pom in Watermelon.
> View attachment 3255297


I picked up the hobo in caramel at Dillard's yesterday, too. Love that extra 30% off. Dooney selection was very slim. Mostly Coach. I love that pale pink zip zip, I've never seen that color. Zip Zip and the hobo bags are my two favorite styles. Your Pom is super cute, too! 
Enjoy your new bags and accessory!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gm2amm said:


> I picked up the hobo in caramel at Dillard's yesterday, too. Love that extra 30% off. Dooney selection was very slim. Mostly Coach. I love that pale pink zip zip, I've never seen that color. Zip Zip and the hobo bags are my two favorite styles. Your Pom is super cute, too!
> 
> Enjoy your new bags and accessory!




Thanks! Sounds like you got a good deal as well, enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillard strikes again! I picked up a few more items with the additional 30% off clearance. This was a different Dillards, one that I usually have good luck at. I love the colorful Chevron interior on the drawstring bag. Too cute.
View attachment 3257358

View attachment 3257359

View attachment 3257360


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillard strikes again! I picked up a few more items with the additional 30% off clearance. This was a different Dillards, one that I usually have good luck at. I love the colorful Chevron interior on the drawstring bag. Too cute.
> View attachment 3257358
> 
> View attachment 3257359
> 
> View attachment 3257360



Wow, cute stuff!   I love the lining of that bag.  Everything looks like springtime!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillard strikes again! I picked up a few more items with the additional 30% off clearance. This was a different Dillards, one that I usually have good luck at. I love the colorful Chevron interior on the drawstring bag. Too cute.
> View attachment 3257358
> 
> View attachment 3257359
> 
> View attachment 3257360


Very pretty new bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillard strikes again! I picked up a few more items with the additional 30% off clearance. This was a different Dillards, one that I usually have good luck at. I love the colorful Chevron interior on the drawstring bag. Too cute.
> View attachment 3257358
> 
> View attachment 3257359
> 
> View attachment 3257360



Hi NAC!

It's more like, "NAC strikes Dillard's again!"   What a beautiful haul!  I love the wallets/phone cases!  And what's funny is I was on ilovedooney just before I got on the forum and saw your post.  I finally broke down and ordered the Claremont Dover tote in Bordeaux ($149), and all I kept thinking about was how much I love the Chevron interior!  

Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## suzannep

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillard strikes again! I picked up a few more items with the additional 30% off clearance. This was a different Dillards, one that I usually have good luck at. I love the colorful Chevron interior on the drawstring bag. Too cute.
> View attachment 3257358
> 
> View attachment 3257359
> 
> View attachment 3257360



Dear Easter Bunny,

Please skip the wicker basket, plastic eggs, and chocolate this year. THIS is my idea of a sweet springtime treat! 

Sincerely, 
Suzanne who's in love with the Dooneys


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> It's more like, "NAC strikes Dillard's again!"   What a beautiful haul!  I love the wallets/phone cases!  And what's funny is I was on ilovedooney just before I got on the forum and saw your post. * I finally broke down and ordered the Claremont Dover tote in Bordeaux *($149), and all I kept thinking about was how much I love the Chevron interior!
> 
> Congrats on your beauties!



   Yay!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!



Thanks Sarah!  We all knew I wasn't going to hold out until May!   I couldn't stop thinking about this bag ever since I took the "Dooney Sighting" pics of her earlier this month.  After seeing her IRL I know she'll work well for me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like, "NAC strikes Dillard's again!"   What a beautiful haul!  I love the wallets/phone cases!  And what's funny is I was on ilovedooney just before I got on the forum and saw your post.  I finally broke down and ordered the Claremont Dover tote in Bordeaux ($149), and all I kept thinking about was how much I love the Chevron interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your beauties!




Can't wait to see your Bordeaux Dover when it arrives. I bet it's gorgeous. 

I had the Mint/Seafoam Dover in my hands today for that price before the extra 30% off, but ultimately decided on the drawstring. I was really drawn to that Chevron  interior too. I love that the light pink wallet will be perfect wig my new zip zip, and the other will go with my new pebbles hobo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

suzannep said:


> Dear Easter Bunny,
> 
> 
> 
> Please skip the wicker basket, plastic eggs, and chocolate this year. THIS is my idea of a sweet springtime treat!
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Suzanne who's in love with the Dooneys




Yes! My kind of Easter treat!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, cute stuff!   I love the lining of that bag.  Everything looks like springtime!




Perfect description. I love how cheerful the drawstring is. My others are darker, so this will be a nice contrast.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I got this bag on one of the local facebook yard sales sites for $65.  So excited.....


----------



## gatorgirl07

The inside is pristine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like, "NAC strikes Dillard's again!"   What a beautiful haul!  I love the wallets/phone cases!  And what's funny is I was on ilovedooney just before I got on the forum and saw your post.  I finally broke down and ordered the Claremont Dover tote in Bordeaux ($149), and all I kept thinking about was how much I love the Chevron interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your beauties!




Oooh you are gonna love that bag. I ordered the Sage too and debating on the white patent or the black patent since I don't own any patent. Can't beat their prices. I have soooo many satchels and want to add more variety to my collection, especially for Spring/Summer. Can't wait for you to get yours. 



Something to hold you over until yours arrives.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can't wait to see your Bordeaux Dover when it arrives. I bet it's gorgeous.
> *
> I had the Mint/Seafoam Dover in my hands today for that price before the extra 30% off*, but ultimately decided on the drawstring. I was really drawn to that Chevron  interior too. I love that the light pink wallet will be perfect wig my new zip zip, and the other will go with my new pebbles hobo.



Thanks NAC!  I can't wait either!

Wait. What?  I tortured myself and did the math!  But on the bright side the closest Dillard's would have cost me more in gas round trip than I would have saved, with no guarantee I'd find the color I wanted. 

Your wallets are perfect with your new bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got this bag on one of the local facebook yard sales sites for $65.  So excited.....





gatorgirl07 said:


> The inside is pristine




Hi GG!

Your bag looks new!  I love animal prints!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh you are gonna love that bag. I ordered the Sage too and debating on the white patent or the black patent since I don't own any patent. Can't beat their prices. I have soooo many satchels and want to add more variety to my collection, especially for Spring/Summer. Can't wait for you to get yours.
> 
> View attachment 3257844
> 
> *Something to hold you over until yours arrives.*



Hi PTB!

I'm so excited about this one!  And I can't wait for you to get your Sage tote!  I love patent totes and have been thinking about replacing the patent shoppers I gifted before I moved. I think this bag would be beautiful in black patent!  


I didn't know you had this! She's beautiful!     I actually spent a lot of the afteroon looking for youtube videos on this bag, and I couldn't find any! Did you do a video?  That would really hold me over until mine arrives!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got this bag on one of the local facebook yard sales sites for $65.  So excited.....





gatorgirl07 said:


> The inside is pristine



Hey GG!   I was wondering where you've been, girl.  I love your new bag...wow, what a deal!   That inside looks like it was never used.   Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got this bag on one of the local facebook yard sales sites for $65.  So excited.....




Excellent score! Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips. 
The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.


Those are so pretty! I love both.


----------



## BlazenHsss

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!
This elephant saffiano is amazing in every picture I've seen. It strikes the eye like it's Crimson sister that made rounds a few weeks ago. 
Let me tell you how much I'm kicking myself that I didn't jump on the sale before elephant was out of stock. Ugh!! Gorg!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!
> This elephant saffiano is amazing in every picture I've seen. It strikes the eye like it's Crimson sister that made rounds a few weeks ago.
> Let me tell you how much I'm kicking myself that I didn't jump on the sale before elephant was out of stock. Ugh!! Gorg!!!!


That's what I think whenever I see NAC's elephant Saffiano Willa. It is very pretty especially when the light hits it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.



They're gorgeous!   Sorry you are disappointed with the lizard.


----------



## sparklieesun

I'm with Blazen, your Elephant is so pretty! Thank you for sharing a picture with us &#9786;


----------



## RuedeNesle

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.



HI LTB!

I love your new zip zips!  I'm sorry you have to return the lizard zip zip, but I completely understand what you mean about things being "off".  The Elephant zip zip is beautiful and I know you'll love carrying her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.


 
I love the Elephant in Saffiano!  The lizard zip is cute, but I see what you mean - that would bother me as well. 


I also have the light grey and really like it for certain outfits.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.


 
And now I want both these bags.   This is the first time I have wanted anything in the elephant color.  But your elephant zip zip is beautiful.  And I love the lizard one also.


----------



## jeep317

So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet. 

Samba Drawstring 




Florentine satchel in Ivy




I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!

Toledo hobo in natural




I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!


Your new bags are beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!



Girl, you have more than made up for that grinning TSV!!      Your new bags are all gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!




Oh my! Excellent scores!  Congrats! Twins on Ivy Flo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper. 

View attachment 3261517

View attachment 3261518

View attachment 3261519

View attachment 3261521


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!


Very nice finds J. You done good.


----------



## swags

letstalkbags said:


> Here is my elephant and grey lizard zip zips.
> The elephant saffiano is a definite keeper and while I do love the grey lizard texture on this bag , it is going back because of the bottom visual line under tan trim. It looks crooked because the larger scale pattern .  Also the side zipper looks wavy and not straight like other zz's.
> I did see the bone and black lizard at Macy's Irl and they look fantastic also. I have dark grey saffiano on the way to me (exchanged grey , too light) so that me be my grey zip in place of the lizard.



Elephant zip twins! I love the color and find it almost changes with what you wear.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521



Very pretty bag! I am an elephant fan and I also am drawn to this style with the wavy extra compartments. Enjoy!


----------



## swags

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!



Great haul! Love the Toledo hobo in natural.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!



You have been busy! Your bags are beautiful!  Congrats on a great ebay find and continued good luck on the ebay score you're waiting for!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521


Very nice NAC! The elephant looks good. No dust bag? I would call for a discount. You paid good money to get everything. Wow, these bags are too cute and now with more colors to choose.....oh my.


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh you are gonna love that bag. I ordered the Sage too and debating on the white patent or the black patent since I don't own any patent. Can't beat their prices. I have soooo many satchels and want to add more variety to my collection, especially for Spring/Summer. Can't wait for you to get yours.
> 
> View attachment 3257844
> 
> Something to hold you over until yours arrives.



The color combo on this bag is stunning. I hope to ad a bag in this shade in the future.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521



She's a beauty NAC! I'm happy it's love!  She looks good in all your pics but I really love her color in the last pic.  I'm sorry you didn't get a dust bag but I'm very happy there's nothing wrong with her!

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521



She's a beauty, NAC.   Call them and tell them you didn't get a dustbag.   Maybe they will give you a credit or something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521




Lovely... I knew you would her [emoji7]


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> They're gorgeous!   Sorry you are disappointed with the lizard.


 Thanks ! I am just being ultra picky I guess, its tough because the lizard is gorgeous  !



sparklieesun said:


> I'm with Blazen, your Elephant is so pretty! Thank you for sharing a picture with us &#9786;


THANKS and  you are welcome !



RuedeNesle said:


> HI LTB!
> 
> I love your new zip zips!  I'm sorry you have to return the lizard zip zip, but I completely understand what you mean about things being "off".  The Elephant zip zip is beautiful and I know you'll love carrying her!


Thanks, moved right into the elephant !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love the Elephant in Saffiano!  The lizard zip is cute, but I see what you mean - that would bother me as well.
> 
> 
> I also have the light grey and really like it for certain outfits.


Thanks for your input and support ! I do love grey ! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> And now I want both these bags.   This is the first time I have wanted anything in the elephant color.  But your elephant zip zip is beautiful.  And I love the lizard one also.


Elephant (imo ) is the best color Dooney makes !!!



swags said:


> Elephant zip twins! I love the color and find it almost changes with what you wear.


Yay twins ! I know what you mean, the color really is super neutral !


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> Those are so pretty! I love both.





BlazenHsss said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!!
> This elephant saffiano is amazing in every picture I've seen. It strikes the eye like it's Crimson sister that made rounds a few weeks ago.
> Let me tell you how much I'm kicking myself that I didn't jump on the sale before elephant was out of stock. Ugh!! Gorg!!!!


*
THANKS everyone  !*


----------



## letstalkbags

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!


WOW ! Such beauties ! CONGRATS !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521


I love the elephant in the pebbled leather too ! I really looks great any texture ! Congrats !


----------



## jeep317

Thanks ladies! I love that elephant Brenna...makes me regret giving it to my sister. &#128563;


----------



## BlazenHsss

jeep317 said:


> So I've been busy this week. All Dooney's are $99 at the QVC outlet.
> 
> Samba Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florentine satchel in Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have two ebay finds, one was delivered today and it's in perfect condition!!!
> 
> Toledo hobo in natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my luck holds out for the other ebay score!


Ohhhhhhh, Toledo just looks amazing in the natural!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521


Elephant Brenda is so pretty!!  Is it heavy?
And why are the sidebars being kept all the stupid time!? That annoys me to see them being sold on EBay because zero I know where they must likely came from...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Miss Brenna in Elephant is here! And I'm in love!  Took a few quick pics and she looks good on first inspection. She didn't come with a dust bag for some reason. She could be a return, but I don't see anything wrong with her so far.  I do believe she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3261517
> 
> View attachment 3261518
> 
> View attachment 3261519
> 
> View attachment 3261521


Beautiful!  enjoy her!


----------



## carterazo

Viola in saddle!  I've wanted this bag for a loooong time! I debated between this color and red, but since it would have been the same red as my Sabrina, I went for saddle. She's special and perfect in this color. Getting her at 50% off was a bonus. (And the only reason I went for it.  )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> Viola in saddle!  I've wanted this bag for a loooong time! I debated between this color and red, but since it would have been the same red as my Sabrina, I went for saddle. She's special and perfect in this color. Getting her at 50% off was a bonus. (And the only reason I went for it.  )




Such a unique bag... Congrats on adding her to your collection and great color choice.


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a unique bag... Congrats on adding her to your collection and great color choice.



Thank you!  Now I need good weather so I can carry her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  Now I need good weather so I can carry her.




Come south... 80 degrees today! [emoji16]


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Come south... 80 degrees today! [emoji16]



Perfect weather.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Viola in saddle!  I've wanted this bag for a loooong time! I debated between this color and red, but since it would have been the same red as my Sabrina, I went for saddle. She's special and perfect in this color. Getting her at 50% off was a bonus. (And the only reason I went for it.  )




Beautiful bag!


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Viola in saddle!  I've wanted this bag for a loooong time! I debated between this color and red, but since it would have been the same red as my Sabrina, I went for saddle. She's special and perfect in this color. Getting her at 50% off was a bonus. (And the only reason I went for it.  )



Hi C!

She's beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> 
> She's beautiful!



Thanks RN! 
When I was debating what  color to get, I could hear you saying: "it doesn't matter if it's the same red as your Sabrina. You can't have too many red bags."    I  would just love to see the red one irl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Very pretty bag! I am an elephant fan and I also am drawn to this style with the wavy extra compartments. Enjoy!


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice NAC! The elephant looks good. No dust bag? I would call for a discount. You paid good money to get everything. Wow, these bags are too cute and now with more colors to choose.....oh my.


 


RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty NAC! I'm happy it's love!  She looks good in all your pics but I really love her color in the last pic.  I'm sorry you didn't get a dust bag but I'm very happy there's nothing wrong with her!
> 
> Congrats!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, NAC.   Call them and tell them you didn't get a dustbag.   Maybe they will give you a credit or something.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely... I knew you would her [emoji7]


 


Thanks everyone!  I'm glad I went ahead and order her in Elephant.  I love this color.  I'll have to try to remember to call about the dust bag.  Luckily, I have extras so it's no problem. 


I really like the look of the bag (that's what drew me to her from the beginning), and those shallow pockets on each side are perfect.  Love that design feature. 


Also, I kinda sorta ordered the Midnight Blue this morning.  Paid the extra for the fast shipping.  Should have her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed again.....


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NAC, your elephant Brenna is so pretty!  I just love your morning commute photos, always fun to see who gets to go to work with you


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties 

Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...






and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..





Here they are together for color comparo...


----------



## MaryBel

Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys. 

Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!

I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way 

Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)

Here they are.

ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.


----------



## MaryBel

Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's

Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
Sloan in amber


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thanks RN!
> When I was debating what  color to get, I could hear you saying: "it doesn't matter if it's the same red as your Sabrina.* You can't have too many red bags."*   I  would just love to see the red one irl.




  You know that's true, right?   I bet the red one is pretty IRL! I'm always afraid if I get a bag in another color, it will end up being a style I want to carry a lot, and then I''ll wish I bought it in red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Also, I kinda sorta ordered the Midnight Blue this morning.  Paid the extra for the fast shipping.  Should have her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed again.....



You really do love Brenna!   Can't wait to see pics tomorrow!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...


Beautiful color on those bags! It's nice to get completely different styles too. Lovely.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.





MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



Wow, nice finds GF! Do you have Dillard's there now or did you buy online? I am so Dillard's deprived. Geesh these are all so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...


 
Both bags are stunning!  Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.


 
Hey GF!!  Excellent choices!  Congrats!  I've recently started to love the drawstrings myself.  So easy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber


 


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> You really do love Brenna!   Can't wait to see pics tomorrow!


 
LOL, yes, I guess I do!  I'll be at home tomorrow, so hopefully she arrives as planned.  I was surprised when I saw I could get it tomorrow, so I went for it.  


I'm not known for my patience......


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...



Hi Ihb!

They were worth the drive!  They're beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, nice finds GF! Do you have Dillard's there now or did you buy online? I am so Dillard's deprived. Geesh these are all so pretty!



Thanks GF!
I don't have Dillard's either. I bought them online.
I'm Dillard's deprived too


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hey GF!!  Excellent choices!  Congrats!  I've recently started to love the drawstrings myself.  So easy to carry.



Thanks GF!
Me too. I've gone DS crazy lately. I got a lot of them just in the second part of last year!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.





MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



Hi MB! 

Good to "see" you!  If you ever get too busy at work to take time to shop I'll be very worried about you! 

I really love the  Montecito line! I'm happy you were able to get Serena and a CBB. Your Dillard's haul is beautiful too!

Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.




Girl, you have the best hauls!!! What beautiful choices.

My Montecito in grey with cranberry interior should be here tomorrow. It's sitting at my post office right now. I'm excited! I already have the TMoro brown with green interior and Love it


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Also, *I kinda sorta ordered the Midnight Blue* this morning.  Paid the extra for the fast shipping.  Should have her tomorrow.  Fingers crossed again.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.





MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



Great haul, MB!   I love the suede Sloan.


----------



## Trudysmom

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...





MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.





MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



So many beautiful bags!!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Good to "see" you!  If you ever get too busy at work to take time to shop I'll be very worried about you!
> 
> I really love the  Montecito line! I'm happy you were able to get Serena and a CBB. Your Dillard's haul is beautiful too!
> 
> Congrats!




I know, work is getting crazy! Can't wait to be done with the current project. That's why I went last Friday, the people at the office were driving me crazy so I decided to leave early and go to the outlet. I was done with them!

Thanks GF! I'm so happy I decided to go for them! I love how elegant they look!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, you have the best hauls!!! What beautiful choices.
> 
> My Montecito in grey with cranberry interior should be here tomorrow. It's sitting at my post office right now. I'm excited! I already have the TMoro brown with green interior and Love it



Thanks GF!
I hate when the packages are sent to the post office. I have one there since yesterday too. It's supposed to be delivered today.

Your color choice sounds so pretty. I can't wait to see the pics! 
I remember your t-moro, so elegant!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!   I love the suede Sloan.



Thanks Sarah!
I love her too, she is very comfy to carry!


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> So many beautiful bags!!!



Thanks GF!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You know that's true, right?   I bet the red one is pretty IRL! I'm always afraid if I get a bag in another color, it will end up being a style I want to carry a lot, and then I''ll wish I bought it in red!



Now I see why you have so many red bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Swags*:  have you tried loading up the lizard zip zip to see if the bottom looks any better.   I just got a new zip zip,  in ostrich,  and noticed the trim on the bottom was a little above the base of the bag.  As soon as I put some things inside the handbag is was perfect.


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...


Beautiful bags - love that deep color on both! Aren't the outlets great - I really get carried away most times I visit!!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.


MB, I  the Montecitos,!  Happy you were able to grab a few!


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber


All of you are just killing me with these beautiful new bags, congrats MB, two more beauties!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> MB, I  the Montecitos,!  Happy you were able to grab a few!



Thanks GF!
I'm happy too! I passed up on them a few times because I couldn't decide on the color and other bags ended up grabbing my attention but this time I had to get them! I'm loving them!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> All of you are just killing me with these beautiful new bags, congrats MB, two more beauties!



Thanks GF!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.














No braided zipper pulls. 
But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
The inside pockets have the leather trim









Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm. 
I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me


----------



## elbgrl

carterazo said:


> Viola in saddle!  I've wanted this bag for a loooong time! I debated between this color and red, but since it would have been the same red as my Sabrina, I went for saddle. She's special and perfect in this color. Getting her at 50% off was a bonus. (And the only reason I went for it.  )





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...





MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.





MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me




Mornin' BH!

She's beautiful! I'm sure she's going to look good on your frame!  Carry her and enjoy!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> Sloan in amber



Wow love those bags.beautiful.I love the Ostrich Kimberly bag


----------



## rubylovesdooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me



Love the black Zip Zip.Enjoy


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me


It is beautiful Blaze! BTW, the zip pulls on pebbled are supposed to be straight. The bag looks great.


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me



I love your zip zip! I think it's the most elegant and useful color choice! I've been tempted by this bag so many times but since I already had a similar one in another brand, I picked the saffiano version instead. But every time I see the pics of it, it makes me want it again.
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Wow love those bags.beautiful.I love the Ostrich Kimberly bag



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me



Very pretty!   She looks classic in black.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!! 

OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum! 

View attachment 3263364

View attachment 3263365

View attachment 3263368


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368



Hi NAC! 

She's beautiful!  I can see why she's a keeper!

Congrats on her and having a cutie for a UPS driver!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368


I love the midnight!!!!!

Sooooo, no picture of Mr. UPS? Come on now. Where are your priorities?


----------



## ilikesunshine

BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me



What does the dreaded green dot mean??


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368



Love them! They are so pretty, especially the midnight! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368



LOVE!!   That will be perfect with jeans!    I got a new UPS driver, too...a young woman!   I really like her because she gets here HOURS earlier than my last driver did.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> What does the dreaded green dot mean??



It doesn't mean anything really; it's an inventory marker.    (In the past there was speculation that it meant the bag was a second or had flaws, but that's not the case.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the midnight!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo, no picture of Mr. UPS? Come on now. Where are your priorities?


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Made a trip to the Chicago outlet last weekend. I live three hours from there, so it is always exciting for me to go. I never know what I am going to find, but this past weekend I came home with these two beauties
> 
> Pebble Chelsea in Bordeaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Saffiano Kendall Drawstring in Cranberry ... This one looks darker in person, but still a lovely deep color, I love her, and so lightweight ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are together for color comparo...




Beautiful choices! I'm glad you got to make the trip. I need to get there myself, but that won't help my no buy "attempt". Congrats on getting two beautiful bags. 



MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply....I'm so behind it will take me days to write individual replys.
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags! Congrats ladies!
> 
> I finally went to the outlet last Friday. I know, I should have revealed it that same way...work gets on the way
> 
> Stopped at Dooney and there were so many bags to look at, wow, that's what happens when you don't go for 2 months! I wanted some others but ended up picking up 2 bags from the clearance section. They told me they were the last they had so I thought if I don't get them now, I will miss on them. So I got a Montecito Serena in navy (with orange interior) and a Montecito Crossbody in Natural (with blue interior)
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> ETA: I love the navy so much that as soon as I came home I changed into this one.







MaryBel said:


> Then this week I got these 2 beauties from Dillard's
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly crossbody in pewter/black
> 
> Sloan in amber




Love them all MaryBel! You always know how to do it right! Enjoy. 



BlazenHsss said:


> Black/Black Pebbled Zip Zip is here!
> 
> It has the dreaded green dot, yet it's all wrapped and nothing has been disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No braided zipper pulls.
> 
> But the zipper is straight and opens smoothly.
> 
> The inside pockets have the leather trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag!  Remarkably more small and lighter than what I'm used to.
> 
> Uncertain if this smaller bag will sit my large frame....hmmmm.
> 
> I'll mod shot in the morning too see if anyone thinks it looks awkward on me




Love this bag! She is a classy beauty! I love the smooth leather trim. Mine doesn't have that.  It's a nice detail. Enjoy. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368




Your Brenna sisters are pretty together! A cute UPS driver is a nice perk for sure! Wink wink. Haha Yum!  Mine isn't bad either, but Je probably thinks I'm crazy with all these  packages all the time.


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368


That midnight looks great with that bag silhouette!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight. 

All nicely wrapped



No flash (pretty true to color)



With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615



OMG, gorgeous!
Now I want that one too! You see what you do!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615



   OMG, stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, gorgeous!
> *Now I want that one too*! You see what you do!
> Congrats!


Me too!!   Such a pretty color combo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies! I loooove this combo. I have another drawstring coming tomorrow. Hope she's as gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies! I loooove this combo. I have another drawstring coming tomorrow. Hope she's as gorgeous.



What color tomorrow???   I'm looking at the navy w/red interior.   Such a good price on those.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615


Very nice P! We need the mod shot!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> What color tomorrow???   I'm looking at the navy w/red interior.   Such a good price on those.




It's the Sierra Drawstring in Bone w/Olive interior. Thought I'd try out that leather. I just ordered the Mint with Melon Inferior earlier but may cancel. It's just so beautiful but not sure I'll get much wear out of it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615


Beautiful! I also love that color combo


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's the Sierra Drawstring in Bone w/Olive interior. Thought I'd try out that leather. I just ordered the Mint with Melon Inferior earlier but may cancel. It's just so beautiful but not sure I'll get much wear out of it.


That mint will be such a cutie for spring and summer, but like you I wouldn't get much use from it.   I hope your Sierra will be as perfect as the Serena.   (And I backed out of the navy blue; I really need to slow it down.  Gah.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615



Hi PTB!

She's is a real beauty! The cranberry interior is perfect against the grey exterior.

Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!  I can see why she's a keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on her and having a cutie for a UPS driver!







YankeeDooney said:


> I love the midnight!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo, no picture of Mr. UPS? Come on now. Where are your priorities?







MaryBel said:


> Love them! They are so pretty, especially the midnight! Congrats!




Thanks y'all!!  I'm really pleased with both Brennas and so glad I got them. 

The ups guy was too fast for me to get any pics, lol. He was picking on me that he finally gets to see who orders all the packages, lol. I order from Amazon a lot too


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> LOVE!!   That will be perfect with jeans!    I got a new UPS driver, too...a young woman!   I really like her because she gets here HOURS earlier than my last driver did.




You're right it will be great with jeans. Both of them. I'm definitely in love with Brenna.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful choices! I'm glad you got to make the trip. I need to get there myself, but that won't help my no buy "attempt". Congrats on getting two beautiful bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all MaryBel! You always know how to do it right! Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! She is a classy beauty! I love the smooth leather trim. Mine doesn't have that.  It's a nice detail. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Brenna sisters are pretty together! A cute UPS driver is a nice perk for sure! Wink wink. Haha Yum!  Mine isn't bad either, but Je probably thinks I'm crazy with all these  packages all the time.




Thanks TB! Mine thinks the same about me, lol. I order from Amazon a lot too. So I'm always getting packages.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> That midnight looks great with that bag silhouette!!




Thanks!!  I'm in love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615




She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks TB! Mine thinks the same about me, lol. I order from Amazon a lot too. So I'm always getting packages.



   Me, too.   If the UPS truck goes by without stopping, my little dog has a fit.   HAHA


----------



## jeep317

I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;



Girl, look at you.     That's the way to do it!   She's a beauty.


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, look at you.     That's the way to do it!   She's a beauty.



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039; 

I feel terribly guilty about leaving oyster behind. I *may* go back on Sunday & liberate her if she's still looking for a home. &#128514;


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;





jeep317 said:


> Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I feel terribly guilty about leaving oyster behind. I *may* go back on Sunday & liberate her if she's still looking for a home. &#128514;



The Bordeaux zip zip is beautiful! 

Did you hear that?  It's the Oyster zip zip crying because you left her in that cold, lonely store.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. [emoji51]




That's such a rich looking bag! Congrats


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Gorgeous! And Oyster is the other color I love in that bag, I vote you go back and get her! No way she will be there after a weekend. $99 is a great price for that beauty!


----------



## ahirau

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Midnight Brenna has arrived. She's definitely a keeper. Love!!
> 
> OT: looks like I have a new ups driver and he's a cutie!  I'm usually at work when he delivers, but I got to meet home today. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3263364
> 
> View attachment 3263365
> 
> View attachment 3263368


Great bags, love both colors!  Such a functional bag too, congrats!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615


She is gorgeous PTB!  I love the deep grey they used on the Montecitos, and the interior is a beautiful contrast!  Congrats on your new beauty


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;


That's a beauty - love this color in the saffiano !


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I feel terribly guilty about leaving oyster behind. I *may* go back on Sunday & liberate her if she's still looking for a home. &#128514;





RuedeNesle said:


> The Bordeaux zip zip is beautiful!
> 
> Did you hear that?  It's the Oyster zip zip crying because you left her in that cold, lonely store.



I think RdN is putting a guilt trip on you, Jeep.       (But that oyster, though!!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I think RdN is putting a guilt trip on you, Jeep.       (But that oyster, though!!)



Who? Me?  :devil: Wait, I mean,


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sneaking these quick pics on my cell phone while chatting with my sister. &#9786; I'll post more pics tomorrow in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread once she's loaded and at her first cafe. I LOVE her!&#10084;


----------



## MKB0925

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. [emoji51]




Gorgeous!


----------



## jeep317

RuedeNesle said:


> Sneaking these quick pics on my cell phone while chatting with my sister. &#9786; I'll post more pics tomorrow in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread once she's loaded and at her first cafe. I LOVE her!&#10084;



Ohhh lovely! 

And I adore the interior...how cute is that!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. [emoji51]




How cool to live near the Q outlet. I'd be there all the time, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Great bags, love both colors!  Such a functional bag too, congrats!




Thanks!  Took me awhile to finally pull the trigger and order her, but I'm so glad I did it. I love this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Sneaking these quick pics on my cell phone while chatting with my sister. &#9786; I'll post more pics tomorrow in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread once she's loaded and at her first cafe. I LOVE her!&#10084;



OMG.      She's gorgeous.   (And yeah, I went to sleep, haha.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.      She's gorgeous.   (And yeah, I went to sleep, haha.)



Mornin' Sarah! :kiss:

  I figured as much!  I almost got my phone confiscated trying to take those pics and post! 

Thanks very much!  We're at Starbucks now.  I'm about to post in the "Which Dooney/Today" thread.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> I figured as much!  I almost got my phone confiscated trying to take those pics and post!
> 
> Thanks very much!  We're at Starbucks now.  I'm about to post in the "Which Dooney/Today" thread.



   I'm waiting!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm waiting!!



I kept losing the internet connection.  She's posted now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD

I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786


Oooo, how pretty! Very nice colors. Love the color combo on Serena. So creamy.

I can't believe you left the sunflower Clayton behind. That bag has your name all over it. I saw it on ILD and while I am not a fan of yellow for myself, I can certainly appreciate it and I thought that one was striking. Now I am excited to hear about all the other goodies you saw. It makes my head spin.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Montecito Serena in Grey w/Cranberry Interior... She came with the normal slim pouch...  She's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] at first sight.
> 
> All nicely wrapped
> View attachment 3263616
> 
> 
> No flash (pretty true to color)
> View attachment 3263613
> 
> 
> With flash to see interior color (Cranberry)
> View attachment 3263615


Beautiful Pcann!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;


Bag twins! Love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786


Gorgeous pics Pcann! What do you think of the Montecito leather? Is it too stiff when going inside the bag?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous pics Pcann! What do you think of the Montecito leather? Is it too stiff when going inside the bag?




Thanks girlfriend! I love the Montecito leather. It is a very very stiff leather but I don't have any trouble getting in and out, however, the first couple of times I did. It seems to loosen each time I carry her. 

The one here is not Montecito. It's structured but not as stiff as Montecito.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! I love the Montecito leather. It is a very very stiff leather but I don't have any trouble getting in and out, however, the first couple of times I did. It seems to loosen each time I carry her.
> 
> The one here is not Montecito. It's structured but not as stiff as Montecito.


Thanks girl! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, how pretty! Very nice colors. Love the color combo on Serena. So creamy.
> 
> I can't believe you left the sunflower Clayton behind. That bag has your name all over it. I saw it on ILD and while I am not a fan of yellow for myself, I can certainly appreciate it and I thought that one was striking. Now I am excited to hear about all the other goodies you saw. It makes my head spin.




Oh my... Gurl, it really hurt me to leave that Clayton behind. I'm not a yellow wait her but It was a gorgeous color, however I had to be honest with myself... How often would I carry it? There was a red one there too that I was eyeing. I may end going back tomorrow. I was focused today on bags and colors I had wanted for awhile. The Helena was one of them. I wanted it in a elephant but they didn't have it so I was happy with the Elephant Lexington. I have sooooo many satchels which I love but wanted to switch it up for the Spring/summer with totes.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BlazenHsss

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;


PTB is why I have this exact bag as well!
She's sooooooooo wonderful, you'll love her!
I get compliments every time I take this one out
I just bought one in Bone as well


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Gurl, it really hurt me to leave that Clayton behind. I'm not a yellow wait her but It was a gorgeous color, however I had to be honest with myself... How often would I carry it? There was a red one there too that I was eyeing. I may end going back tomorrow. I was focused today on bags and colors I had wanted for awhile. The Helena was one of them. I wanted it in a elephant but they didn't have it so I was happy with the Elephant Lexington. I have sooooo many satchels which I love but wanted to switch it up for the Spring/summer with totes.


Do you recall if the Flo's were 40 or 50% off?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;


Absolutely beautiful MP. Love that color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Do you recall if the Flo's were 40 or 50% off?




Flo's were 40% off plus $25 off. The large Flo's were $229 plus $25 off.i have the large Black  and large Natural on hold. Trying to decide on which one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;




Congrats on your 4th Dooney. It just goes downhill from here sista. Lol. She's a beauty and you are going to love her. Even though I was a little late, I'm glad to have helped.


----------



## PurplegirlStacy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786


Hi Pecan:  The Sienna Serena - is it the regular or large size??  It is SOOO beautiful!!  Love all 3 of your bags!  You have such classic taste!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786



Great haul, girl.   Enjoy your new loot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;



Gorgeous!   Congrats MP.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PurplegirlStacy said:


> Hi Pecan:  The Sienna Serena - is it the regular or large size??  It is SOOO beautiful!!  Love all 3 of your bags!  You have such classic taste!




Thank you girlfriend! I try to keep it simple and clean. [emoji2]  this is the Medium size. There's a Crossbody, the one I have and a large, which is enormous in my opinion. It's a bit too deep for me.


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786



Beautiful choices!!! &#128077;


----------



## jeep317

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;



That looks gorgeous! I just got my first Toledo leather too! Now you've got me wanting something in rouge. &#128514;


----------



## momjules

More great bags!!! Ugh!!


----------



## ShaNayNay

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;




That is a beautiful bag!!


----------



## MKB0925

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;



Hello Ms Toledo!

Congrats on getting a great bag on ebay! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP:*  beautiful bag and a great color.  Congratulations on your expanding collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  great choices, as always.  Bone is now looking so fresh after the winter weather we are having in the north east.   Of course,  you don't have that excuse to add bone to your collection.... for you it's an all year round color.  But the drawstring with the olive interior is a great new way to show off a bone handbag.  Enjoy.


Can you compare the size of the large Lexington to the small one?   I've seen the measurements,  but I can't really tell.  The small Lexington is a good size... except it's narrow.  The large Lexington doesn't seem to be much wider.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  great choices, as always.  Bone is now looking so fresh after the winter weather we are having in the north east.   Of course,  you don't have that excuse to add bone to your collection.... for you it's an all year round color.  But the drawstring with the olive interior is a great new way to show off a bone handbag.  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Can you compare the size of the large Lexington to the small one?   I've seen the measurements,  but I can't really tell.  The small Lexington is a good size... except it's narrow.  The large Lexington doesn't seem to be much wider.




Oh yeah... After carrying my Bone Flo yesterday, I've gone bone crazy and yes, I can wear it 24-7. Well I carry all my bags all year round so...

I don't own the small only this one and Caramel. I think it's the perfect size and just a little wider/deeper than the small.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks *PCAN.*  Enjoy all your new bags.


----------



## ahirau

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;


Lovely Stanwich, the color is beautiful and the leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786


Great choices, all 3 of these are so pretty!  I'm going to have to get something in the elephant shade soon. will look for it on my next outlet trip.  Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786




Great haul Pcan!  I love them all. [emoji7] I'm trying to make my way there today. I hope there are some good ones left. [emoji4]



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous addition to your collection. It's such a beautiful bag. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Pecan, beautiful bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Sneaking these quick pics on my cell phone while chatting with my sister. [emoji5] I'll post more pics tomorrow in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread once she's loaded and at her first cafe. I LOVE her![emoji173]




Stepping out of the box....a little bit I see. Love her! Congrats my friend. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. [emoji51]




Congrats Jeep! Twins...and she's a stunner. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*
> Can you compare the size of the large Lexington to the small one?   I've seen the measurements,  but I can't really tell.  The small Lexington is a good size... except it's narrow.  The large Lexington doesn't seem to be much wider.



LJ, I have owned both sizes of the Lexington, and frankly I didn't care for either size. I thought I had some comparison pics but I guess I deleted them after I ditched the purses, lol.   They are both narrow, and the larger one is too tall for me.   I don't carry a lot so digging down into a tall structured bag is annoying.  (I had similar issue with the Lillianna style...too tall and structured for me.)   I'm not a big person and I find the large one looks kind of silly on me, but that's a personal problem...not the bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786




Absolutely beautiful! All of them. Congrats!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> LJ, I have owned both sizes of the Lexington, and frankly I didn't care for either size. I thought I had some comparison pics but I guess I deleted them after I ditched the purses, lol.   They are both narrow, and the larger one is too tall for me.   I don't carry a lot so digging down into a tall structured bag is annoying.  (I had similar issue with the Lillianna style...too tall and structured for me.)   I'm not a big person and I find the large one looks kind of silly on me, but that's a personal problem...not the bag!




Thanks *Mia.*  I have the small Lexington,  and it's ok for me.  But I wish the bottom was 5" instead of 3 1/2".   I have to stack things on their side and it makes it harder to just reach in and get something.  I prefer east/west bags to north/south ones.  They make the Lexington in so many great colors and also different leather treatments that it's always tempting to add another one and I have to remind myself it's not my favorite style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks *Mia.*  I have the small Lexington,  and it's ok for me.  But I wish the bottom was 5" instead of 3 1/2".   I have to stack things on their side and it makes it harder to just reach in and get something.  I prefer east/west bags to north/south ones.  They make the Lexington in so many great colors and also different leather treatments that it's always tempting to add another one and *I have to remind myself it's not my favorite style*.



I'm the same way; I LOVE the look of the bag...it just doesn't work for me.   For functionality, I love a satchel or bucket bag that is easy to get into, and I agree that E/W is more my style.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;


Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

jeep317 said:


> I went back to the Q outlet in search of a $99 Saffiano Zip Zip. I found two, oyster & bordeaux! I behaved and only bought one. &#128556;



Twins! congrats!
I wish I had your restraint! Went to the outlet yesterday and did major damage...I'll take pics later when DH is watching the super bowl, that way he won't pay attention to me


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Sneaking these quick pics on my cell phone while chatting with my sister. &#9786; I'll post more pics tomorrow in the "Which Dooney are you carrying" thread once she's loaded and at her first cafe. I LOVE her!&#10084;



She's awesome GF! How are you liking her?
Love the fob too!


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786





I totally agree with you.  I tend to like the classic styles in all brands.  I'm not into trendy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Twins! congrats!
> I wish I had your restraint! Went to the outlet yesterday and did major damage...I'll take pics later when DH is watching the super bowl, that way he won't pay attention to me


Sneaky!  I love it! Can't wait to see !


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pebbled Leather Helena (Oyster) - Outlet
> Large Lexington Shopper. (Elephant) - Outlet
> Sienna Serena D/S - Bone w/Olive - ILD
> 
> I'm finding myself more attracted to the older bags. The newer ones aren't catching my eye like I though they would.
> 
> View attachment 3264782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264783
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264786



Awesome trio GF! Congrats!
Love the Siena! Perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3264876
> 
> Say hello to my first Toledo leather Stanwich in color rouge[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This pic is from the eBay seller but it looks exactly like this when it arrived today. I was in a rush to get to work tonight so didn't have time to take pics with my personal phone. So as of right now I own 4 Dooneys ( Kendall pebbled drawstring crossbody in purple, woven embossed Claremont drawstring in purple, florentine bucket in Chestnut and now this beauty&#129303;&#129303;. I'm also realizing the three I had are all drawstrings. Also shout out PcanTannedBeauty for helping me choose[emoji5]&#65039;



WOW, what a beauty! Congats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Twins! congrats!
> I wish I had your restraint! *Went to the outlet yesterday and did major damage*...I'll take pics later when DH is watching the super bowl, that way he won't pay attention to me


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Sneaky!  I love it! Can't wait to see !



Yep, that's me! :ninja:


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Twins! congrats!
> I wish I had your restraint! Went to the outlet yesterday and did major damage...I'll take pics later when DH is watching the super bowl, that way he won't pay attention to me


 Hurry please while we still have time to call the west coast for more shopping.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Twins! congrats!
> I wish I had your restraint! Went to the outlet yesterday and did major damage...I'll take pics later when DH is watching the super bowl, that way he won't pay attention to me


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


>



:snack:


----------



## MaryBel

ok, finally I'm done with the pics!

So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.

I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.

Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both 

So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam


----------



## MaryBel

and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.


----------



## momjules

Zip zip!! Only the saffianos  have the braided pulls? They are great with and without!


----------



## momjules

The red one is very nice


----------



## momjules

And has braided pulls!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Zip zip!! Only the saffianos  have the braided pulls? They are great with and without!





momjules said:


> The red one is very nice





momjules said:


> And has braided pulls!



Thanks!
It's weird how some of them have them and some don't! I still love them all!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.


Well Zippity Do Dah!  Aren't we feeling zippy today. Yay! You got the Denim. Don't you love it in that color? Now, look at your picture of the Saffianos and then look at the patent bitsy bag in the New Arrivals thread. Girl, it's the same two colors! Another nice haul!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.
> 
> 
> 
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> 
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam




Wow... What a haul! I have the Denim too. Such a beautiful color. But that Seafoam!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Well Zippity Do Dah!  Aren't we feeling zippy today. Yay! You got the Denim. Don't you love it in that color? Now, look at your picture of the Saffianos and then look at the patent bitsy bag in the New Arrivals thread. Girl, it's the same two colors! Another nice haul!



Thanks GF! 
Oh yes, feeling way too zippy! I think I'm zipped out! 

And yay, finally the denim is with me!

I saw a little bag in the 2 colors you mention, but it wasn't a zip zip, I think it was called 'ruby' it was tiny, with fixed handles, like a mini Gabriella. They had them in the patent and also in a lot of coated cotton fabrics, like the pink background with cupcakes, the white hydrangeas with blue background and I forgot the rest  I think some of them were in the chevron fabric. They were cute but way too small.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MaryBel:*  what a beautiful zip zip family you have.  I love the zip zip also, they are so comfortable to carry and functional,  and I completely understand your need to collect all the colors and leathers/fabrics.  Enjoy all your new zip zips.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel:*  what a beautiful zip zip family you have.  I love the zip zip also, they are so comfortable to carry and functional,  and I completely understand your need to collect all the colors and leathers/fabrics.  Enjoy all your new zip zips.



Thanks LJ!
Yes, they look so good and they are so comfy to carry that they are addictive, and for me because of the weather, in Saffiano even more, although they look so good in any leather, that's why it's so difficult to resist.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.
> 
> 
> 
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> 
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam







MaryBel said:


> and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.




Well as usual you take the outlet by storm! [emoji23]  gorgeous! I can see why you couldn't decide!  Love the colors of the saffiano zips together. So pretty. 

I was doing what you did also, but I used great restraint and only walked out with one bag, one SLG, and one charm/key chain. I wanted at least 4 other bags but I just couldn't do it because I did major easy pay damage on QVC this weekend. [emoji17]. Enjoy them!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... What a haul! I have the Denim too. Such a beautiful color. But that Seafoam!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks GF!
I agree, the denim is beautiful. I did the mistake of passing on it last Aug and then regretted it, and every time YD posted pics of hers, it haunted me, so every time I called or went to the outlet, I checked for her, so when they told me they had it I had to get it, but I almost left it behind to bring home seafoam, but then I knew I was going to be at home obsessing over it and making another drive, so I went nuts and got both! Saved another drive today!

Yeah, seafoam is definitely eye catcher! Can't wait to get her out!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well as usual you take the outlet by storm! [emoji23]  gorgeous! I can see why you couldn't decide!  Love the colors of the saffiano zips together. So pretty.
> 
> I was doing what you did also, but I used great restraint and only walked out with one bag, one SLG, and one charm/key chain. I wanted at least 4 other bags but I just couldn't do it because I did major easy pay damage on QVC this weekend. [emoji17]. Enjoy them!



Thanks GF!
I know, now I need to avoid going at least for the rest of the month! Too much damage in the last 2 weekends.oops!

So what did you get, did you reveal them already? For me it was the opposite, yesterday after returning from the outlet I was so tempted to get the TSV in blue but since I did the damage at the outlet, decided to be good and not order it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> I know, now I need to avoid going at least for the rest of the month! Too much damage in the last 2 weekends.oops!
> 
> 
> 
> So what did you get, did you reveal them already? For me it was the opposite, yesterday after returning from the outlet I was so tempted to get the TSV in blue but since I did the damage at the outlet, decided to be good and not order it.




Haha...oops!  I didn't even take her out of the bag yet. I came home with some Giordanos stuffed pizza so I had to eat it while it was hot and now I'm going to watch the halftime show, my favorite part of the Super Bowl...I'm such a girl. Lol! As if the bags weren't enough. [emoji23].  I'll take pictures and post in a bit. I never would have thought I'd walk out with this bag but it was so perfect I just couldn't resist.  Then I felt guilty and almost cancelled my TSV order but I think I'll check it out and decide. I also did some Barbara Bixby damage. Oops


----------



## Twoboyz

This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me. 

Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.  




The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning. 







Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039; 




I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


OMG, OMG, OMG. It is stunning! I have not seen these at the outlet. Really beautiful TB. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Haha...oops!  I didn't even take her out of the bag yet. I came home with some Giordanos stuffed pizza so I had to eat it while it was hot and now I'm going to watch the halftime show, my favorite part of the Super Bowl...I'm such a girl. Lol! As if the bags weren't enough. [emoji23].  I'll take pictures and post in a bit. I never would have thought I'd walk out with this bag but it was so perfect I just couldn't resist.  Then I felt guilty and almost cancelled my TSV order but I think I'll check it out and decide. I also did some Barbara Bixby damage. Oops



How funny, we also had Chicago pizza for dinner. My son wanted boneless buffalo wings, spring rolls and our favorite pizza (Home run inn), which is frozen since we don't have them here. We used to go when we lived in Chicago all the time. It's not the deep dish, but it's also delicious. Have you gone to the Chicago pizza oven and Grinder? I love that place. Their pizza is so unique and delicious. If you go, you also have to have their house salad with the garlic and poppy seed dressings (you put both at the same time in the salad, yum) and their Mediterranean bread.

I did the same with the super bowl, just went to see the half time, had dinner and now I'm here. 

Now I'm really curious as to which bag you got...can't wait for those pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.


All a Gorgeous MB! I've been on a Zip zip kick also! Enjoy your awesome haul! I love all your color choices and signature ones too! I don't blame you for not leaving any behind!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


TB, how does the leather compare to the other Florentine's? How about the bag construction....is it equal or better quality versus our other small Flo's (made in china)?

I can't get over how gorgeous. Did they have other colors too?

Edit: Just checked website for Made in America collection. Some interesting differences. Your bag has contrast stitching, a slightly different item number, and priced higher than the bags on the website. Not clear if it is Florentine leather but it is beautiful...what a score!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> All a Gorgeous MB! I've been on a Zip zip kick also! Enjoy your awesome haul! I love all your color choices and signature ones too! I don't blame you for not leaving any behind!



Thanks GF! 
They are difficult to leave behind! I'm so weak


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> They are difficult to leave behind! I'm so weak


I know, my hubs just got me one for Valentines Day, White Patent zip zip, I've been looking at this color/material since the summer and I had to get it when I saw it on ILD! I also got 3 bitsy bags... one patent, 1 pebbled and one Saff. and of course my reg. Bordeaux Saff. Zip zip!  I broke my zip zip streak though and just ordered the small Brianna Siera in Taupe/hot pink while watching the Super Bowl!  Multi tasking at its BEST!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]



WOW, this is stunning GF!
Congrats! 
I hope my outlet gets these too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


Gorgeous TB! I love all the contrasting details! So pretty! Enjoy your great find!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know, my hubs just got me one for Valentines Day, White Patent zip zip, I've been looking at this color/material since the summer and I had to get it when I saw it on ILD! I also got 3 bitsy bags... one patent, 1 pebbled and one Saff. and of course my reg. Bordeaux Saff. Zip zip!  I broke my zip zip streak though and just ordered the small Brianna Siera in Taupe/hot pink while watching the Super Bowl!  Multi tasking at its BEST!



The white patent zip zip is just gorgeous! It will be perfect for the sunny weather, hopefully it will come soon. And those bitsy bags are just adorable. They are just too small for me. I wish they weren't.

Congrats on your new Brianna! I have the bigger one, in orange with hot pink inside. Love the leather on those. I think it's very easy to wear. I love mine. I hope you love yours too!  

GF, I think if there's something we can multi task with very easily is handbag shopping. Right now I'm in bed, with the game still on (I watched just the last 2 min), posting here, with my remote session to the office doing some work and of course, ILD and other pages open too. I think looking at handbags while doing something else is just second nature for us forum girls!


----------



## Chanticleer

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]




Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.
> 
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam





MaryBel said:


> and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.



Wow, just look at all those zipzips!   Great haul, MB!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]



She's really unique, TB!   I can see why you love her.  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, just look at all those zipzips!   Great haul, MB!   Congrats.



Thanks GF!
I think I went a bit overboard! Just a bit


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think I went a bit overboard! Just a bit



Weeellll, you know that no one on this forum EVER does that.      I'm trying to reign myself in and get back to closet diving.   It's HARD.


----------



## ahirau

Nice haul MB, great choices on the zip zips and that seafoam is TDF!!  I totally understand having an obsession with a certain style  It sounds like there are lots of new bags at Seattle outlet, maybe I'll plan another trips soon,  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ahirau

I love your new satchel TB, looks so classy in the black and the smooth leather is wonderful!  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]



She is gorgeous and unique! Love the red in the tassels! Does she weigh the same as the ones with the green suede?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


Soooooooo gorgeous!!!!
Are you sure this is Florentine?
Didn't the glove leather Satchel have the red fold over with the red contrast tassels??


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]




That is quite stunning!  I have never seen the flo satchels with that interior.  I saw a natural flo satchel at Macy's Saturday that was perfect.  It wasn't on sale so I passed.


----------



## Allieandalf

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.
> 
> 
> 
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> 
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam




They are all beautiful!  My rule of thumb is, when in doubt, buy both [emoji4].


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> She's awesome GF! How are you liking her?
> Love the fob too!



Mornin' MB!

Thanks!  I'm liking her a lot!  I carry a lot of stuff but her size makes it feel like I don't have a lot in the bag, which makes it easy to get things out.  That's important when I'm running around the city, pulling out my phone to check the next bus, or getting my cash or wallet out.  I can easily put things back too, without worrying about losing anything.  She comfortable on the shoulder and the strap drop is perfect for me. And I'm in love with the color!

The fob is a gift from one of our former Dooney Forum friends, JJ.  She knows how much I love all things Paris and when she saw the fob she said she just had to get it for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]



She's beautiful!  When I went to the Dooney Retail store in Vegas last Summer I saw a couple of Made in America bags.  I felt the leather on one and it was soft like lamb leather.  I saw the Florentine satchel, but I never looked inside.   I love the red and black combo! I can see how she surpasses your Crimson satchel, she's very classic and beautiful in black!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other.* I didn't even go to coach.
> *
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam





MaryBel said:


> and then some time in the afternoon, DH went to check the mail and in he walks with a box and said 'another bag' and dropped the box in the couch. I was truly surprised because I had one on the way but last time I checked it was far away, and coming dumb post, so I was not even considering it could be that one, so I thought maybe it was something else but it was not a QVC box and I had not bought anything else from anywhere else, but I saw the label and it was from ILD, so it was the one that was one the way, and what style was it....guess...another zip zip! I think I'm completely zip zip crazy! I think that was the last one. I think I need to pick up a different style! Any way, here she is, the 1975 signature zip zip with the red trim.



Hey MB!

You didn't go to Coach?!! 
I know what you mean about walking from one end of the outlet the other.  I always park by Dooney and sometimes I don't go to Coach because I don't feel like walking down there, and they're not that far apart in Livermore! 

I love all of your new zip zip satchels!  And I know you love blue as much as I love red!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> She's really unique, TB!   I can see why you love her.  Congrats!



Thanks Sarah! 



ahirau said:


> I love your new satchel TB, looks so classy in the black and the smooth leather is wonderful!  Congrats on your new bag!



Thanks A!



ShaNayNay said:


> She is gorgeous and unique! Love the red in the tassels! Does she weigh the same as the ones with the green suede?



Thanks ShaNayNay! She feels a little bit lighter in weight and not as thick.  I'm questioning if this is Florentine or not. 



BlazenHsss said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous!!!!
> Are you sure this is Florentine?
> Didn't the glove leather Satchel have the red fold over with the red contrast tassels??



Thanks Blaze!  You got me thinking...  When I first saw the interior I asked if this was the new florentine.  The SA told me it was florentine, but it's made a little differently because it was made in an american factory and not overseas.  So I stopped questioning it.  I tried finding this exact bag on Dooney.com, but I can't find it.  It looks similar to the one that's called Leather Small Satchel, but that one doesn't have contrast stitching and it has the smooth red inside flap and red cotton lining. It also has a metal logo plate. It does have the red backing the tassels though.  The glove leather satchel has the green suede and red cotton interior with green suede backed tassels, but it also has the leather logo patch. so my bag appears to be a mix of both. It does feel like glove or lamb leather to me and it's very smooth and soft.  Maybe this is some sort of sample that's only at the outlet? Now I'm confused....  



Allieandalf said:


> That is quite stunning!  I have never seen the flo satchels with that interior.  I saw a natural flo satchel at Macy's Saturday that was perfect.  It wasn't on sale so I passed.



Thanks Allie! I've never seen this either.  That natural flo must have been hard to pass up! They are so pretty, but especially when they are in perfect condition.  



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  When I went to the Dooney Retail store in Vegas last Summer I saw a couple of Made in America bags.  I felt the leather on one and it was soft like lamb leather.  I saw the Florentine satchel, but I never looked inside.   I love the red and black combo! I can see how she surpasses your Crimson satchel, she's very classic and beautiful in black!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks RN! it does feel like soft lamb leather to me.  Now I'm questioning if it's not even florentine, but the glove leather. However it doesn't have the same interior as the glove leather on their website.  The one that says Leather Satchel has a similar interior but doesn't have gingham and it has the gold logo plate.  Hmmm....where did this one come from? I'm not really sure what this is.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


Really beautiful bag. Interesting about the lining.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> How funny, we also had Chicago pizza for dinner. My son wanted boneless buffalo wings, spring rolls and our favorite pizza (Home run inn), which is frozen since we don't have them here. We used to go when we lived in Chicago all the time. It's not the deep dish, but it's also delicious. Have you gone to the Chicago pizza oven and Grinder? I love that place. Their pizza is so unique and delicious. If you go, you also have to have their house salad with the garlic and poppy seed dressings (you put both at the same time in the salad, yum) and their Mediterranean bread.
> 
> I did the same with the super bowl, just went to see the half time, had dinner and now I'm here.
> 
> Now I'm really curious as to which bag you got...can't wait for those pics!



Mmmm, the wings and spring rolls sound delicious!  Home Run Inn is my hubby's favorite  so we always have it in our freezer.  He hasn't eaten it for some months though because he's doing low carb. I love it too. We never go to the restaurant, but it's the only frozen pizza we get.  It tastes just like it does at the restaurant IMO. We are going to have to try the place you recommended.  I'm a salad lover and that sounds really good! Thanks for the suggestion.  That half time show was really great! I told my son I was as pumped as the people watching the game when I finished watching that.  I hope you had a nice night.   



YankeeDooney said:


> TB, how does the leather compare to the other Florentine's? How about the bag construction....is it equal or better quality versus our other small Flo's (made in china)?
> 
> I can't get over how gorgeous. Did they have other colors too?
> 
> Edit: Just checked website for Made in America collection. Some interesting differences. Your bag has contrast stitching, a slightly different item number, and priced higher than the bags on the website. Not clear if it is Florentine leather but it is beautiful...what a score!



Now you have me thinking maybe it's not florentine.  It felt more like a lamb/glove leather to me.  Between that and the interior that I had never seen on a flo had me questioning it with the SA. She told me it was florentine, but the differences were because it was made in an american factory.  I can't find this bag on the Dooney site, not even the item number comes up.  it's sort of a combination of the glove leather and the one that just says leather satchel.  So now I don't know what I have, but I suspect it's glove leather.  It's a little lighter weight and thinner than most florentines.  Some of them area thinner now, like my crimson and the marine one I had.  Do you think this could be a sample or something?
It was on the same shelf as other florentine bags.  I did check the interior of one more. they had a brown tmoro one behind it and it felt like florentine. it was a little heavier, but it had the same red leather and gingham interior.  I didn't check the interiors of anymore. The rest of them looked scratched and not as smooth so I just assumed they were all florentine. However this black one looked and felt smoother.   



MaryBel said:


> WOW, this is stunning GF!
> Congrats!
> I hope my outlet gets these too!



Thanks MaryBel! I bet it will. Just check the florentine section. Even if this is not florentine, because it seems more like glove leather, they seem to be putting it on the florentine shelf. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous TB! I love all the contrasting details! So pretty! Enjoy your great find!



Thanks T! 



Chanticleer said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!!!



Thanks C!


----------



## jeep317

MaryBel said:


> ok, finally I'm done with the pics!
> 
> So I went yesterday morning to the outlet, just a quick trip, just stopped at the ugg store to buy one of those sets of cleaner whatever for the boots and then got in the car and parked in from of the Dooney store. Didn't want to loose any time otherwise I would have walked from one store to the other. I didn't even go to coach.
> 
> I had called on Friday and they told me they had the saffiano zip zip in denim, so I had that one on hold and also the pebbled one in cobalt (I had seen the cobalt the previous time I was there but left it behind and of course it kept haunting me), so I went to pick up those 2.
> 
> Well, as soon as I walked into the store I see other colors they got in the saffiano zip zip and one of them was screaming at me so I grabbed that one too to compare. Then took a quick peak around the store and saw another zip zip, from the Greta collection in the clearance section and that one was calling my name too! So there I was, at the register with 4 zip zips trying to decide which ones to take and which to leave, So first, the pebble one was coming with me, so was the clearance one, so I paid for those 2 while I decided between the 2 saffianos. I kept going to the mirror to compare and could not make my mind, so I did what any normal person would not do, I got both
> 
> So here they are, the 4 zip zips I got yesterday, Pebbled in cobalt, Greta in black, Saffiano in denim and saffiano in seafoam



I am so in love with zip zips lately...great choices! It's time for a family pic! &#128514;


----------



## jeep317

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]



My black Flo is my favorite bag, but holy cow yours is truly beautiful!!!! Dammit I'll obsess about it until I find one just like that now. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Nice haul MB, great choices on the zip zips and that seafoam is TDF!!  I totally understand having an obsession with a certain style  It sounds like there are lots of new bags at Seattle outlet, maybe I'll plan another trips soon,  Thanks for the pics!



Thanks GF!
I know, but I think it really hit me because I never get just the one style. At the end of the day they always end up being multiples of what I already have but I never bought 4 same style bags on the same trip. I'm feeling zipped out! too many zip zips! I think those were probably the last of that style. 

Actually I did not see a lot of new ones, I think the most change in the selection was in the saffiano zip zips, they had a lot of colors: yellow, hot pink, seafoam, denim, plus the other colors they've been having for some time: red, black, marine, etc. They also had some pebbled zip zips in springy colors, I remember seeing the light pink one like the one NAC got.
Other things new but you might have seen those already: Greta bags in the newer colors (like the seafoam with the pink logo), the gingham bags, and some of the signature bags that were on the 12 DOD. 
Besides that they did not have any new styles, so I think it was more like specific colors in existing collections. 

I think you should give them a call if you are looking for an specific bag/color and also so they can give you an update of what they have.


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous!!!!
> Are you sure this is Florentine?
> Didn't the *glove leather Satchel* have the red fold over with the red contrast tassels??



That's the one I kept thinking of, but I couldn't remember the name of the collection. I think you are right, I think it is that one!


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> They are all beautiful!  My rule of thumb is, when in doubt, buy both [emoji4].



Thanks GF!
You and I have the same rule of thumb! 
Difficult to apply when trying to be good though!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> Thanks!  I'm liking her a lot!  I carry a lot of stuff but her size makes it feel like I don't have a lot in the bag, which makes it easy to get things out.  That's important when I'm running around the city, pulling out my phone to check the next bus, or getting my cash or wallet out.  I can easily put things back too, without worrying about losing anything.  She comfortable on the shoulder and the strap drop is perfect for me. And I'm in love with the color!
> 
> The fob is a gift from one of our former Dooney Forum friends, JJ.  She knows how much I love all things Paris and when she saw the fob she said she just had to get it for me!



It's an awesome tote! I'm glad you decided to get one and that you got Bordeaux, since it's a beautiful color! I have 3 of these but have only carried one (the sample one I got last summer, the quadretto) and I love it! Your description of how it carries is dead on. I also have one in the same leather as yours but in blue (no surprise right) and one in a brownish color in snake embossed leather. So the quadretto and the blue ones are my spring and summer ones and the brown is my fall/winter one.

Ah, that's so nice of JJ! Haven't heard from her in a while! Tell her I say Hi next time you talk to her! You need to convince her to join us here! I think she was posting at one point since we all moved here but haven't seen her in a long time. I hope all is well with her.
I didn't knew that (about all the things Paris) but I should have guess with the name you have here  So I guess your ideal fob would be a red Eiffel tower?


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey MB!
> 
> You didn't go to Coach?!!
> I know what you mean about walking from one end of the outlet the other.  I always park by Dooney and sometimes I don't go to Coach because I don't feel like walking down there, and they're not that far apart in Livermore!
> 
> I love all of your new zip zip satchels!  And I know you love blue as much as I love red!  Congrats!



Hey GF!
Nope! I knew if I went I would probably find something so it was better not to! Trying to be good is so difficult 

I always park between Coach and Dooney, but they are very close together, but the ugg store is at the other end and since I wanted to be super quick, I moved by car!

Thanks GF, I know, you have crossed to the blue side


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Ah, that's so nice of JJ! Haven't heard from her in a while! Tell her I say Hi next time you talk to her! You need to convince her to join us here! I think she was posting at one point since we all moved here but haven't seen her in a long time. I hope all is well with her.
> I didn't knew that (about all the things Paris) but I should have guess with the name you have here  So I guess your ideal fob would be a red Eiffel tower?



I think Joy still reads occasionally.  Her nickname here is "Cali Bag Lady."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It's an awesome tote! I'm glad you decided to get one and that you got Bordeaux, since it's a beautiful color! I have 3 of these but have only carried one (the sample one I got last summer, the quadretto) and I love it! Your description of how it carries is dead on. I also have one in the same leather as yours but in blue (no surprise right) and one in a brownish color in snake embossed leather. So the quadretto and the blue ones are my spring and summer ones and the brown is my fall/winter one.
> 
> Ah, that's so nice of JJ! Haven't heard from her in a while! Tell her I say Hi next time you talk to her! You need to convince her to join us here! I think she was posting at one point since we all moved here but haven't seen her in a long time. I hope all is well with her.
> I didn't knew that (about all the things Paris) but I should have guess with the name you have here  So I guess your ideal fob would be a red Eiffel tower?



I bought Clare for my weekends in SF and fortunately the weather has been beautiful this weekend because I've been trying to go as many places as I can!  When I return in a couple of weeks I think I'll be most excited about being able to carry her again! 

Winter will be over soon so you better start carrying your snake embossed tote. 

JJ stalks the forum every now and then.  I keep her updated on all the beautiful new bags and she'll pop in and see them for herself sometimes.  

Yes, I love all things Paris!  I keep telling myself I could probably buy a ticket to Paris if I stopped buying all the knick knacks. 



MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Nope! I knew if I went I would probably find something so it was better not to! *Trying to be good is so difficult *
> 
> I always park between Coach and Dooney, but they are very close together, but the ugg store is at the other end and since I wanted to be super quick, I moved by car!
> 
> Thanks GF, I know, you have crossed to the blue side



I feel your pain!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


 


*2Boyz:*  Your new black Flo satchel is stunning.  And yes,  those details.... red leather trim inside and on tassels identify it as a Made in USA handbag.   Congratulations on your find!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> My black Flo is my favorite bag, but holy cow yours is truly beautiful!!!! Dammit I'll obsess about it until I find one just like that now. Enjoy!!!




Thanks Jeep! Yours is beautiful too! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2Boyz:*  Your new black Flo satchel is stunning.  And yes,  those details.... red leather trim inside and on tassels identify it as a Made in USA handbag.   Congratulations on your find!




Thanks LJ! [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz, loving the black flo .did they have a lot? Was that a one of a kind?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  8L98B is the product code for the Florentine Made In USA small satchel.  I got this info today from the manager at a Dooney outlet.  She is very knowledgeable about the products.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's the one I kept thinking of, but I couldn't remember the name of the collection. I think you are right, I think it is that one!




I don't know... I think I would need to see the glove leather IRL. I just checked this bag again and compared it to my Crimson flo and it definitely feels, looks, and smells like florentine.  I also noticed something different on the bottom with the belting and how the bag is stitched. It's either three pieces of leather or there is another piece of leather added to the bottom on top of the one piece of continuous leather. It definitely gives it a more rigid bottom, stiffer and flatter. Interesting...

Here it is next to my Crimson. I don't think the Crimson is larger, it's just stuffed so it appears that it is.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz:*  I also noticed on the Dooney site that the small satchel in Glove leather is more expensive than the Florentine versions,  either the original or the Made In USA version.   I've never seen the glove leather one in person.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


Gorgeous Bag!! She is just stunning


----------



## BlazenHsss

Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blaze:*  I never saw the bone Stanwich before.   It's stunning with the dark brown trim.  Did you just get this handbag?


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?


Oh my, that is gorgeous Blaze. I am so jealous of you ladies that have found these beautiful bone florentine bags. I want one so badly. Love it!


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blaze:*  I never saw the bone Stanwich before.   It's stunning with the dark brown trim.  Did you just get this handbag?


Yes I did, just this morning! From the same lady I nabbed my other Florentine's from off a FB resale group. I swear she might wear her bags twice, using an organizer, and then doesn't touch them again. All three I've purchased from her look brand new, so when she sells something I stand at attention!  :salute:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?




Yummy yum Yum... Bone is gorgeous in this bag!


----------



## suzannep

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?



Blaze, she couldn't have gone to a better home! I'm so glad you love her cuz I sure wrestled with selling or keeping that beauty! Enjoy &#128536;


----------



## Allieandalf

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?




Congrats!  Isn't the stanwich great?!  I got one in black last December and have been on the hunt for a crimson one ever since.  Finally found the smaller version on eBay and bought it but unfortunately the sale didn't work out [emoji20].   Bummed about it but hopefully this means there's something else better waiting.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *2boyz:*  I also noticed on the Dooney site that the small satchel in Glove leather is more expensive than the Florentine versions,  either the original or the Made In USA version.   I've never seen the glove leather one in person.




Thanks LJ. I did t even look at the prices. I'd really love to see one of these glove leather versions IRL. I bet they are lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?




Oh man...that is one gorgeous stunner of a bag! I just love the contrast between the dark trim and the bone. Congrats on finding that beauty and enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?


Very pretty!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]


I keep going back to these pictures and drinking in how spectacular this bag is!!
You might have bought the unicorn of Florentines on this forum!!
Because I can't find this tag or lot or American made satchel ANYWHERE online!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> *I keep going back to these pictures and drinking in how spectacular this bag is!!
> You might have bought the unicorn of Florentines on this forum!*!
> Because I can't find this tag or lot or American made satchel ANYWHERE online!!



Ditto that!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]




My face as I scroll thru your post[emoji15][emoji30]Gorgeous and unique


----------



## MelissaPurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?




The stanwich in Bone is stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I keep going back to these pictures and drinking in how spectacular this bag is!!
> 
> You might have bought the unicorn of Florentines on this forum!!
> 
> Because I can't find this tag or lot or American made satchel ANYWHERE online!!




Thanks Blaze [emoji4]. It's my unicorn. I love it. It's kind of strange that it can't be found anywhere. I want to call Dooney customer service and ask, but they haven't had many answers for us in the past so I'm not that confident. Maybe I'll give it a shot anyway when I have a minute.  I'm carrying her for the first time today. Yesterday I had her all loaded up but it was snowing. Maybe the Aurora outlet had more in the back. [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ditto that!




Thanks YD. [emoji4]



MelissaPurse said:


> My face as I scroll thru your post[emoji15][emoji30]Gorgeous and unique




Lol! Too funny MP. Thank you! My face as I read this. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> This is my treasure from the outlet today. Totally unexpected and I am smitten. The details on this bag are stunning. It was the smooth florentine and the details that got me.
> 
> Introducing the small Florentine Satchel in black with TMoro whip stitching on the handles and light stitching.
> 
> View attachment 3266126
> 
> 
> The lining wasn't what I expected when I opened the bag. It wasn't the green suede with red cotton, but instead I found smooth red leather (I hope it's not coated cotton like in the Sophie) and pink gingham. I asked why is this not the standard florentine interior. The SA told me that this was a bag that was made in America and the interior is a little different. I think the red against the black is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3266127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266129
> 
> 
> Then I noticed the tassels didn't have the green suede backing, but instead they have red smooth leather to match the inside of the bag. This black and red combination just takes the cake for me. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3266130
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to say it, but this might have surpassed my Crimson satchel as my favorite. [emoji15]




Be still my heart! What a wonderful find! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?




Gorgeous! I have a small Bone Flo and love it. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Julie Ann

BlazenHsss said:


> Yes I did, just this morning! From the same lady I nabbed my other Florentine's from off a FB resale group. I swear she might wear her bags twice, using an organizer, and then doesn't touch them again. All three I've purchased from her look brand new, so when she sells something I stand at attention!  :salute:


 Ive been looking at her bags. She had a couple of buckleys that I thought about as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! What a wonderful find! Congrats!




Thanks NAC!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I bought Clare for my weekends in SF and fortunately the weather has been beautiful this weekend because I've been trying to go as many places as I can!  When I return in a couple of weeks I think I'll be most excited about being able to carry her again!
> 
> Winter will be over soon so you better start carrying your snake embossed tote.
> 
> JJ stalks the forum every now and then.  I keep her updated on all the beautiful new bags and she'll pop in and see them for herself sometimes.
> 
> Yes, I love all things Paris!  I keep telling myself I could probably buy a ticket to Paris if I stopped buying all the knick knacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain!



Who is Clare? Ms Bordeaux?

You are right, I need to get her out! Maybe for tomorrow!

Oh, I think it has not happened that JJ and I are both online at the same time, that's why I've missed her!

Oh yeah, you probably could have! I have gotten those kinds of comments from DH, that I could have gotten many LVs or other things if I didn't buy that many bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Who is Clare? Ms Bordeaux?*
> 
> You are right, I need to get her out! Maybe for tomorrow!
> 
> Oh, I think it has not happened that JJ and I are both online at the same time, that's why I've missed her!
> 
> Oh yeah, you probably could have! I have gotten those kinds of comments from DH, that I could have gotten many LVs or other things if I didn't buy that many bags!



Yes, "Clare" is Ms Bordeaux.  I have always named my bags.  But now it helps when I'm emailing JJ about which bag I'm carrying. She knows exactly which one I'm talking about if I say, "Mandy", or "Sunni" for example.  She's actually the one who named Ms. Bordeaux Clare.  She called her that in an email and it just stuck. 

JJ lurks the forum.  She hasn't posted in quite a while, so you haven't missed her.

  I tried saving for a Premier Designer purchase, but every time I saved a few hundred dollars I realized how many Dooney, MK, KS or RM bags I could buy and then I spent my savings!    I have one Dolce & Gabbana bag, I bought on impulse during a bad vacation. (One of my trips to SF before I moved here!)  I never carry it.  My sister's friend is having an auction and asked if she could sell it.  I finally broke down and said yes.  Its been sitting in a closet, with the saved tags and authenticity card, since 2008.  I thought buying it would make me feel better about my vacation, but carrying it reminded me I spent too much money on a bag during a bad vacation I was trying to forget!


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh mannnnnn, why didn't someone tell me Bone Florentine would stop my heart!?



She's gorgeous GF!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, "Clare" is Ms Bordeaux.  I have always named my bags.  But now it helps when I'm emailing JJ about which bag I'm carrying. She knows exactly which one I'm talking about if I say, "Mandy", or "Sunni" for example.  She's actually the one who named Ms. Bordeaux Clare.  She called her that in an email and it just stuck.
> 
> JJ lurks the forum.  She hasn't posted in quite a while, so you haven't missed her.
> 
> I tried saving for a Premier Designer purchase, but every time I saved a few hundred dollars I realized how many Dooney, MK, KS or RM bags I could buy and then I spent my savings!    I have one Dolce & Gabbana bag, I bought on impulse during a bad vacation. (One of my trips to SF before I moved here!)  I never carry it.  My sister's friend is having an auction and asked if she could sell it.  I finally broke down and said yes.  Its been sitting in a closet, with the saved tags and authenticity card, since 2008.  I thought buying it would make me feel better about my vacation, but carrying it reminded me I spent too much money on a bag during a bad vacation I was trying to forget!



Ah, ok! I missed that part! Well, I love Clare, she is gorgeous and I'm glad you went with a slightly different color, although is a dark red, who are we kidding  but that's ok GF, we all have our favorite colors and there's nothing we can do to get away from them! Besides, I love red too, so I totally understand you!

It's a good idea to name them. I agree, it makes talking about them easier. I noticed that with the ones that already came named. The problem for me is that if I name them, I'll probably forget the name  

Tell JJ to stop lurking and join us! We miss her and her pics of her bags in her gorgeous garden.

GF, I don't even try to save for a designer bag. I guess to me they don't look pretty enough to justify the money. I haven't seen one that I would think would give me more happiness than any of the bags I already have. So if I can get the same amount of happiness for less money, why buy the designer one right?

I think you made the right decision letting go of the Dolce. If it reminds you of the bad vacation, it's not good. You can get some money back and get something that makes you happy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ah, ok! I missed that part! Well, I love Clare, she is gorgeous and I'm glad you went with a slightly different color, *although is a dark red, who are we kidding * but that's ok GF, we all have our favorite colors and there's nothing we can do to get away from them! Besides, I love red too, so I totally understand you!
> 
> It's a good idea to name them. I agree, it makes talking about them easier. I noticed that with the ones that already came named. *The problem for me is that if I name them, I'll probably forget the name*
> 
> *Tell JJ to stop lurking and join us! We miss her and her pics of her bags in her gorgeous garden.*
> 
> GF, I don't even try to save for a designer bag. I guess to me they don't look pretty enough to justify the money.* I haven't seen one that I would think would give me more happiness than any of the bags I already have. So if I can get the same amount of happiness for less money, why buy the designer one right?*
> 
> I think you made the right decision letting go of the Dolce. If it reminds you of the bad vacation, it's not good.* You can get some money back and get something that makes you happy!*



  We're not kidding anyone! 

  You have so many bags to name!  Your bags would have to wear name tags! 

I'll tell JJ.  Her garden is still so beautiful!

I couldn't agree with you more! I've seen some beautiful designer bags but after getting the Dolce bag (which I should have named Helen, because it was purchased during the vacation from H*ll! ), I know I can be just as happy with the bags I can afford.

I can't wait to see what I get for "Helen".  Maybe I can put the money on a plane ticket to Paris!


----------



## Trudysmom

I have always been careful not to get too many bags since I like them to have lot of space in my  closet between each bag on the shelves.  I like having my Gucci and Louis Vuitton satchels since they are beautiful bags. I just wish I had bought them earlier.   
There is a bag for everyone to like, lots of great brands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> I have always been careful not to get too many bags since I like them to have lot of space in my  closet between each bag on the shelves.  I like having my Gucci and Louis Vuitton satchels since they are beautiful bags. I just wish I had bought them earlier.
> There is a bag for everyone to like, lots of great brands.



Hi TM!

Your Gucci and LV bags are beautiful! I would LOVE to own your Gucci SS Supreme satchel!:greengrin: I think the biggest mistake I made when I bought my Dolce & Gabbana bag (other than shopping angry!), was buying it in black.  I don't carry black bags (I had one small black bag for special occasions.)  But my friends insisted if I spend "that much money" on a bag it should be black so it would be more versatile. Upon reflection, I never cared if my bags matched my outfits, all I cared about was colorful bags.  I should have bought it in red, or even the grey option.  If I ever get another Premier Designer bag you can bet it won't be black!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Played hookey from work for a couple hours and bum-rushed the SA's this morning as soon as they opened at 9:00. [emoji16]Reveal when I get home. You can probably guess two of them but I surprised myself with a little something else


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Played hookey from work for a couple hours and bum-rushed the SA's this morning as soon as they opened at 9:00. [emoji16]Reveal when I get home. You can probably guess two of them but I surprised myself with a little something else
> 
> View attachment 3269723



Such a tease!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Such a tease!!!!




Lol... I know! Had to get back to work.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Played hookey from work for a couple hours and bum-rushed the SA's this morning as soon as they opened at 9:00. [emoji16]Reveal when I get home. You can probably guess two of them but I surprised myself with a little something else
> 
> View attachment 3269723


Oh man.....seriously? Again, you're going to torture us? Well two can play at that game. I am waiting for an arrival too. Take that Missy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh man.....seriously? Again, you're going to torture us? Well two can play at that game. I am waiting for an arrival too. Take that Missy!




LMBO... Yup, let's play girlfriend!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh man.....seriously? Again, you're going to torture us? Well two can play at that game. I am waiting for an arrival too. Take that Missy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Played hookey from work for a couple hours and bum-rushed the SA's this morning as soon as they opened at 9:00. [emoji16]Reveal when I get home. You can probably guess two of them but I surprised myself with a little something else
> 
> View attachment 3269723



Oooh, it's gonna be a loooooooooooooooong day.    Tick, tock.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I have always been careful not to get too many bags since I like them to have lot of space in my  closet between each bag on the shelves.  I like having my Gucci and Louis Vuitton satchels since they are beautiful bags. I just wish I had bought them earlier.
> There is a bag for everyone to like, lots of great brands.



*TM*--your Gucci and LV satchels are gorgeous.  I have a few Gucci and I love them, but I don't carry them much.   I would still love to have ONE LV for my "collection", but I haven't found the one for me.   Part of my disappointment with the Speedy I bought was that it came directly from LV and looked like someone's return...even had a dirty dustbag.  I was so disappointed and irritated. 

That said, I think both brands (and for that matter, all "premier" luxury brands) are overrated and overpriced, and certainly not any better constructed than most moderately priced handbags.   They just have a certain cachet that makes them desirable to some.   (Others don't get it and would never pay "that much for a purse," but we all love different things.)


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> *TM*--your Gucci and LV satchels are gorgeous.  I have a few Gucci and I love them, but I don't carry them much.   I would still love to have ONE LV for my "collection", but I haven't found the one for me.   Part of my disappointment with the Speedy I bought was that it came directly from LV and looked like someone's return...even had a dirty dustbag.  I was so disappointed and irritated.
> 
> That said, I think both brands (and for that matter, all "premier" luxury brands) are overrated and overpriced, and certainly not any better constructed than most moderately priced handbags.   They just have a certain cachet that makes them desirable to some.   (Others don't get it and would never pay "that much for a purse," but we all love different things.)


I remember that. Usually the bag is boxed,  wrapped in paper, soft dust bags etc. It was too bad that happened. 


My new bags are so different than the others I have collected. It is so interesting how we can change and enjoy new things. It's fun to have lovely bags to enjoy of all brands.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> I remember that. Usually the bag is boxed,  wrapped in paper, soft dust bags etc. It was too bad that happened.
> 
> 
> My new bags are so different than the others I have collected. It is so interesting how we can change and enjoy new things. It's fun to have lovely bags to enjoy of all brands.



Well, it came in the LV box, tissue, etc. but was not pristine.  Totally not what I expected after hearing about the "LV Experience."   (It was an "experience" all right...just not a good one!  )   

I'm glad you are loving your new bags; after all...that's what it's all about.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> *TM*--your Gucci and LV satchels are gorgeous.  I have a few Gucci and I love them, but I don't carry them much.   I would still love to have ONE LV for my "collection", but I haven't found the one for me.   Part of my disappointment with the Speedy I bought was that it came directly from LV and looked like someone's return...even had a dirty dustbag.  I was so disappointed and irritated.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I think both brands (and for that matter, all "premier" luxury brands) are overrated and overpriced, and certainly not any better constructed than most moderately priced handbags.   They just have a certain cachet that makes them desirable to some.   (Others don't get it and would never pay "that much for a purse," but we all love different things.)




Sorry you had a bad LV experience.  Before we got an LV store relatively near me, I had to order online.  But, it's sooo much better to be able to go to the store and actually pick the bag you're buying.  At those prices, it's nice to hold and examine the bag before purchase.  Problem is, LV boutiques can be few and far between.  I waited years to get one near me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Sorry you had a bad LV experience.  Before we got an LV store relatively near me, I had to order online.  But, it's sooo much better to be able to go to the store and actually pick the bag you're buying.  At those prices, it's nice to hold and examine the bag before purchase.  Problem is, LV boutiques can be few and far between.  I waited years to get one near me.



Believe it or not, the LV boutique experiences I have had are what led me to order online.     I'm in Houston, so there are several places to shop for LV; an LV boutique, Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.   Let's see if this link to Google Reviews of the LV Galleria boutique will post... https://www.google.com/search?q=lou...8#lrd=0x8640c16c22122ec5:0x79aaf6604fdf661c,1,,


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Played hookey from work for a couple hours and bum-rushed the SA's this morning as soon as they opened at 9:00. [emoji16]Reveal when I get home. You can probably guess two of them but I surprised myself with a little something else
> 
> View attachment 3269723


 
Oh wow!  That's torture!!  Looking forward to your reveals.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh wow!  That's torture!!  Looking forward to your reveals.




NAC... It's torture for me too girlfriend! You know how bad I wanna tear the plastic off those dang bags but I'm still at work. I've gone to the car like 3 times already just to look at them. These bags are gonna be the death of me by reason of insanity [emoji16] 

I'm outta here at EXACTLY 5:00 today. Everybody better clear the roads. Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... It's torture for me too girlfriend! You know how bad I wanna tear the plastic off those dang bags but I'm still at work. I've gone to the car like 3 times already just to look at them. These bags are gonna be the death of me by reason of insanity [emoji16]
> 
> I'm outta here at EXACTLY 5:00 today. Everybody better clear the roads. Lol


Something Yellow is one....right?  Can't wait to see the others! Girl, it's  5 PM , hope you work close to home!


----------



## momjules

We wanna see! We wanna see!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lol.. You ladies made my day today! Made me feel so loved. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. You ladies made my day today! Made me feel so loved. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].



enough with the talking....we want to see the goodies


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... It's torture for me too girlfriend! You know how bad I wanna tear the plastic off those dang bags but I'm still at work.* I've gone to the car like 3 times already just to look at them.* These bags are gonna be the death of me by reason of insanity [emoji16]
> 
> I'm outta here at EXACTLY 5:00 today. Everybody better clear the roads. Lol



   That's priceless, PTB!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> enough with the talking....we want to see the goodies


+1...less talk , more picture taking and posting!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> *TM*--your Gucci and LV satchels are gorgeous.  I have a few Gucci and I love them, but I don't carry them much.   I would still love to have ONE LV for my "collection", but I haven't found the one for me.   Part of my disappointment with the Speedy I bought was that it came directly from LV and looked like someone's return...even had a dirty dustbag.  I was so disappointed and irritated.
> 
> That said, I think both brands (and for that matter, all "premier" luxury brands) are overrated and overpriced, and certainly not any better constructed than most moderately priced handbags.   They just have a certain cachet that makes them desirable to some.   (Others don't get it and would never pay "that much for a purse," but we all love different things.)


I agree about certain brands being overrated and overpriced. My friend loves LV and has a few bags from them, I just don't get the allure. Her bags are nice, but I don't think they are worth the price she paid for them. I really think some of my Dooney bags are made just as well, if not better. I think she likes them for the Status associated with them. I guess I've never really cared about that . I like a bag for its looks and quality, not what others will think of me if I'm carrying one. I'm not saying this about all LV owners or other lovers of expensive brands. But there are women who definitely carry brands for this reason. To each his own I guess. Back on topic, bags that cost this much should have ZERO flaws or signs of wear when sold! Shame on them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> enough with the talking....we want to see the goodies




What she said!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection. 

All wrapped up tight...



Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything! 




Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me. 





This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag! 




All together... I am so in love with these bags. 






"I think I'm happy with my collection"... 

THE END [emoji23]


----------



## Trudysmom

LV  Speedy satchels have the handles I like and other lovely features. So much fun to carry.


----------



## Trudysmom

Very nice bags.


----------



## momjules

Live the little multi-colored!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



WOW!   Those are all gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy your new loot!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




This was with the wait!  They are all just gorgeous!  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]


Wow ! Love them all! That yellow is definitely a neutral for sure! The Flo is gorgeous too, dry or not, and I love the little crossbody satchel! You can cheat with that crossbody though and use it as a satchel! What size is the small one? It looks like the  Eva satchels but with the DB75. I like the black leather trim on that one too! Enjoy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Such pretty Bags!! Love that sunflower yellow, such a HAPPY color


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




Well Done[emoji844][emoji95]


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Believe it or not, the LV boutique experiences I have had are what led me to order online.     I'm in Houston, so there are several places to shop for LV; an LV boutique, Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.   Let's see if this link to Google Reviews of the LV Galleria boutique will post... https://www.google.com/search?q=lou...8#lrd=0x8640c16c22122ec5:0x79aaf6604fdf661c,1,,




Wow!  That's a shame.  Those reviews are awful!  I have been fortunate.  The boutique I've bought from is great and the SA's are wonderful.  I guess it just depends on the store.


----------



## Chanticleer

Trudysmom said:


> LV  Speedy satchels have hinged handles and other lovely features. So much fun to carry.




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




Beautiful bags!  Florentine is my favorite.  I have the small natural and just received the small chestnut today.  Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



I'm loving that yellow - so pretty!   Congrats on a great haul!


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



Two things...

Ohhh that Flo Satchel in Natural...droooooollll... &#9786;&#65039;

BUT that library! Ohhh how I love books!!! &#129299;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




What a great haul!  Congrats!  Absolutely gorgeous!! 

A small natural Flo is on my wish list. One day...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel.....
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural......
> 
> This was my little suprise. All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"... *TODAY*
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



OMG, OMG, PTB!

Never say never. I love that Sunflower bag. It is even more gorgeous than I initially thought. It deserves it's own thread with a gallery of photos.  Oh my goodness. Well that is a keeper for sure. 

Yay you're feeling like natural woman....again. Beautiful bag you lucky girl finding these perfect bags.

The crossbody is adorable. So fun too.

Can we talk Sunflowers some more. OMG. I love it. Can't wait to see a vid on that one....and there better be one. I am also hoping TB does a vid on her black satchel. 

Great finds all around. Congrats!

Uh, yeah you are happy, today. We know the song and dance by now. I am sure you will get back to us on further updates to the collection. You are going to have to rent space soon girl. I am feeling the pinch on space as well. See you at the HA Meeting.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ohhhhhhh yeah that natural Flo is exquisite!!!
I love mine so much and it's been enjoyable actually watching it patina!
Although yellow isn't my color, your Clayton collection definitely has me wondering if I should acquire one.
I have a quick request though! Could I see a before and after pics of the natural Flo for when you condition it? I hadn't done mine yet, and I wonder if it'll darken overly much...mind you mine has a developing patina whereas yours is still gorgeous new!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PCAN:  you did well.  I'm glad you decided to get the yellow Clayton.  It's stunning.  And you are right... it's very neutral.  I can't think of a wardrobe color it won't go with.   Also love the natural satchel.  It does look perfect.  Your cute new crossbody is my favorite handbag shape.... although I get the bigger ones to carry as satchels.   Enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Ohhhhhhh yeah that natural Flo is exquisite!!!
> 
> I love mine so much and it's been enjoyable actually watching it patina!
> 
> Although yellow isn't my color, your Clayton collection definitely has me wondering if I should acquire one.
> 
> I have a quick request though! Could I see a before and after pics of the natural Flo for when you condition it? I hadn't done mine yet, and I wonder if it'll darken overly much...mind you mine has a developing patina whereas yours is still gorgeous new!




Thank you girlfriend! I am sooooo loving my Flo. It's pretty much perfect. I'm so excited. I actually don't like the patina on this color.  Wish it would stay this color. 

And of course Ill do before and after. It doesn't darken it just makes it look alive especially after buffing. You probably won't see much difference in yours because it's patina'ed a little. I plan to condition tonight so I can carry her tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  you did well.  I'm glad you decided to get the yellow Clayton.  It's stunning.  And you are right... it's very neutral.  I can't think of a wardrobe color it won't go with.   Also love the natural satchel.  It does look perfect.  Your cute new crossbody is my favorite handbag shape.... although I get the bigger ones to carry as satchels.   Enjoy all your new treasures.




Thank you GF! I'm in love with the Sunflower and glad I decided to get her, thanks to the help of you ladies. I love the Shape of the Classic Satchel too. As A matter of fact, I almost picked it up in Gray today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, OMG, PTB!
> 
> Never say never. I love that Sunflower bag. It is even more gorgeous than I initially thought. It deserves it's own thread with a gallery of photos.  Oh my goodness. Well that is a keeper for sure.
> 
> Yay you're feeling like natural woman....again. Beautiful bag you lucky girl finding these perfect bags.
> 
> The crossbody is adorable. So fun too.
> 
> Can we talk Sunflowers some more. OMG. I love it. Can't wait to see a vi on that one....and there better be one. I am also hoping TB does a vid on her black satchel.
> 
> Great finds all around. Congrats!
> 
> Uh, yeah you are happy today. We know the song and dance by now. I am sure you will get back to us on further updates to the collection. You are going to have to rent space soon girl. I am feeling the pinch on space as well. See you at the HA Meeting.




Never say never... I know right? Oh yes... The pics don't do anything for it. It's a beautiful shade of yellow. 

Yeah, my SAs always look out for me. When I call, they know I like smooth and always pick the best out for me. They are awesome! 

And yes... Let's keep talking sunflower. Girl, I'm soooo happy with it. If I could I would carry the sunflower and the natural at the same time and on the same arm. Lol. 

Song and dance, lol. I know right? And who needs storage? I can just lay them all out on the bed and sleep good at night. Thanks again for your help in making my decision. I'll be on the front row at meeting... Right next to you and all the other ladies here. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies for all the love today and for all your input on Both bags.. [emoji7]


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]


I love a great haul!  These are all beautiful, and so great you were able to select really smooth ones in the florentines.. The black DB print I haven't seen before in a domed satchel-with olivia type handles - love it! Now you have something to match your wristlet!  Congrats and I am really jealous :greengrin:


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Believe it or not, the LV boutique experiences I have had are what led me to order online.     I'm in Houston, so there are several places to shop for LV; an LV boutique, Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.   Let's see if this link to Google Reviews of the LV Galleria boutique will post... https://www.google.com/search?q=lou...8#lrd=0x8640c16c22122ec5:0x79aaf6604fdf661c,1,,



I can't fathom that a customer shelling out hundreds and thousands of dollars can be treated so poorly at these high end shops!  One night I spent some time reading Yelp reviews from boutiques in the Los Angeles area, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Chanel, etc.  Most of them had the same types of reviews, people just being treated awful.  So many of them went in to shop for their dream bag or scarf and were ignored and then given shoddy service.  What also amazed me was how many of the people being treated that way continued on with their purchase.  I would instantly lose my desire for the piece if I was being treated in such a rude manner.  Well I might still desire the item, but I would definitely not get it because that would leave such a negative feeling with me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> I love a great haul!  These are all beautiful, and so great you were able to select really smooth ones in the florentines.. The black DB print I haven't seen before in a domed satchel-with olivia type handles - love it! Now you have something to match your wristlet!  Congrats and I am really jealous :greengrin:




Thank you girlfriend! My SA's are the ones who pick them for me. They have me spoiled. I tell them what I'm looking for and the know exactly what to pick. I just go to the counter and pay. They have never failed me and are the best!!

I had never seen that little satchel either. I thought it was so cute. And yes, it matches Zip Around Wallet and Medium Wristlet. That's what initially caught my eye. It took me forever to find those pieces. Don't be jealous... We are all in this together girlfriend! Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



Awesome haul GF!
Love them all, especially the Florentines! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Wow ! Love them all! That yellow is definitely a neutral for sure! The Flo is gorgeous too, dry or not, and I love the little crossbody satchel! You can cheat with that crossbody though and use it as a satchel! What size is the small one? It looks like the  Eva satchels but with the DB75. I like the black leather trim on that one too! Enjoy!



I know you didn't asked me but just in case...
I think the small one is called Ruby! It's very small, a bit smaller than the bitsy bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I know you didn't asked me but just in case...
> I think the small one is called Ruby! It's very small, a bit smaller than the bitsy bag.




Lol... 

I don't have a measuring tape but it's larger than the Bitsy. I find the Bitsy too small visually, that's why I was ok with this one because it was larger. Yes, she's called Ruby.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> I don't have a measuring tape but it's larger than the Bitsy. I find the Bitsy too small visually, that's why I was ok with this one because it was larger. Yes, she's called Ruby.



Really? in my mind I remembered it being very small.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I can't fathom that a customer shelling out hundreds and thousands of dollars can be treated so poorly at these high end shops!  One night I spent some time reading Yelp reviews from boutiques in the Los Angeles area, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Chanel, etc.  Most of them had the same types of reviews, people just being treated awful.  So many of them went in to shop for their dream bag or scarf and were ignored and then given shoddy service.  What also amazed me was how many of the people being treated that way continued on with their purchase.  I would instantly lose my desire for the piece if I was being treated in such a rude manner.  Well I might still desire the item, but I would definitely not get it because that would leave such a negative feeling with me.



I hear this over and over again, even on the LV board of TPF.  There was a TPF blog  about LV wanting to price the "riff-raff" out of their league by raising the prices on their entry-level bags (neverfull, speedy, etc.).    I have been in a couple of LV boutiques and don't ever plan to do so again.  Last summer I was just accompanying a friend who was buying; I was just hanging out, waiting on her.  I had on crop pants, flip flops and carrying a Coach bag.  You would have thought I smelled bad or something.     (My money smells just as good as anyone elses, though.) 

That is the reason that I placed an order for a Speedy online, so some snot wouldn't get credit for the sale.   (And I ended up returning the bag; it was in poor condition and looked like a return.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Really? in my mind I remembered it being very small.




You had me curious, so I looked it up.              

Ruby



Bitsy


----------



## CatePNW

Nice bags, Pecan!  I've never seen Ruby and just looked on eBay and found an adorable cupcake Ruby!  Pretty to look at but I couldn't wear the cupcake bag.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...145138?hash=item3abd300972:g:oO4AAOSwezVWujPi


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Nice bags, Pecan!  I've never seen Ruby and just looked on eBay and found an adorable cupcake Ruby!  Pretty to look at but I couldn't wear the cupcake bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bour...145138?hash=item3abd300972:g:oO4AAOSwezVWujPi




Lol... I can relate to that decision. They also come in Patent, Chevron, and floral prints.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> You had me curious, so I looked it up.
> 
> Ruby
> View attachment 3270630
> 
> 
> Bitsy
> View attachment 3270631




oh, thanks! 
They are almost the same.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I know you didn't asked me but just in case...
> I think the small one is called Ruby! It's very small, a bit smaller than the bitsy bag.


Thanks for trying to answer my question MB! I would've never guessed by the pic that it's that small of a bag. It's very cute, but I have quite a few minis now! lol...It looked like it was the size of maybe an a olivia satchel, but in a domed shape. It's so hard to tell by a photo sometimes when it's not on a body! 
Thanks again!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks for trying to answer my question MB! I would've never guessed by the pic that it's that small of a bag. It's very cute, but I have quite a few minis now! lol...It looked like it was the size of maybe an a olivia satchel, but in a domed shape. It's so hard to tell by a photo sometimes when it's not on a body!
> 
> Thanks again!




I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.
> View attachment 3270676


She looks really good on you! Thanks for posting the pic! It definitely gives  size perspective .
She does look to be very close in size to My bitsy bags, just a different shape. Love it! 
Can't wait to see your New Miss Clayton in a Mod shot! That color is really gorgeous and I know it's probably even better  IRL!


----------



## Sparker

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]


Sunflower Clayton is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new beauties  The single pics of the Florentines....with the water backdrop.....looks like they belong in a magazine.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




Gorgeous haul Girlfriend! Oh my gosh they are beautiful! I want that little crossbody, how cute! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.
> View attachment 3270676




Love it! It's the perfect size and looks like it can hold quite a bit.


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.
> View attachment 3270676




Looks great on you...I really like it!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.
> View attachment 3270676




It is adorable [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] perfect with the wristlet we have !! Aweee it is SO cute !


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]




Oh my goodness !! You got some beauties there ! Seriously , I don't even know how you chose whatever you chose to wear today . I would wanna wear one in each hand and the Crossbody on top lol . I'm so surprised to hear about your small natural ! That is still one of my " one day " bags ! Even though I have the mini , it's not the small ! And that's the one I want ! 
Your flos look absolutely perfect !! The flo Gods have been happy with you !


----------



## Chanticleer

CatePNW said:


> I can't fathom that a customer shelling out hundreds and thousands of dollars can be treated so poorly at these high end shops!  One night I spent some time reading Yelp reviews from boutiques in the Los Angeles area, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Chanel, etc.  Most of them had the same types of reviews, people just being treated awful.  So many of them went in to shop for their dream bag or scarf and were ignored and then given shoddy service.  What also amazed me was how many of the people being treated that way continued on with their purchase.  I would instantly lose my desire for the piece if I was being treated in such a rude manner.  Well I might still desire the item, but I would definitely not get it because that would leave such a negative feeling with me.




As I posted before, I have been very fortunate at the LV boutique in my area (Maryland),  and also at the one in King of Prussia, Pa. Mall.  It has always been a very positive experience.  I agree, though, I would not spend that kind of money in a boutique where I did not receive excellent and friendly service.


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> I took this earlier bit didn't post. Here you can see the size.
> View attachment 3270676


I love the haul you got and this cross body looks perfect on. Congrats! Patent one sounds good to me,   thanks for posting!


----------



## letstalkbags

My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper. 
(Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.


Great looking zip zips. I love both of those colors!


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.



She's a beaut!   Congrats.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LTB:*  your new grey ZZ looks great.  I think the saffiano leather looks better in the dark grey than the pebbled leather does.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.



Hi LTB!

Congrats on your new dark grey zip zip!  I love her and the elephant zip zip!


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.


Very pretty!


----------



## ahirau

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.


Both of these are beautiful neutrals, perfect with any outfit!  Congrats on these pretty bags!


----------



## swags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so here we go... A "Dooneynistas" job is NEVER done... I can honestly say that I've never felt better about a haul of bags. I am overly excited and happy to add these beauties to my collection.
> 
> All wrapped up tight...
> View attachment 3270343
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Clayton Satchel (Sunflower). Smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. Not a scratch or flaw in sight. The more I look at this bag, the more I fall in love with her. Wow... The pictures don't do her justice. The sun was setting, so the lighting is a tad bit off. She's yellow but has more of a mustardy hint. She's an attention grabber but not in a "whooooa" kind of way. Believe it or not, I actually consider her a neutral color and can be worn with anything!
> 
> View attachment 3270333
> 
> 
> Miss Florentine Satchel in Natural (regular/large). She's smooth as a baby's bottom 360 degrees. She a little dry so Apple, here we come. You all have for sure have seen this bag before. The small is too small for me, so wanted her in the mama size. I was kind of on the fence about having 2 of these in the same color but I'll use my small as a Crossbody. That will work better for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270336
> 
> 
> This was my little suprise. I'm not really a Crossbody girl but recently picked up the Flo Toggle Crossbody in Natural, however, I think it's more dressy. I've been looking for something in a different color with a little more fun and wa-la... This was starring me in the face as I was checking out. When I tried her on, I knew I had to have her!  She's perfect. "Not a Crossbody girl", I say... she made a liar out of me. [emoji16]. She ended up in the bag!
> 
> View attachment 3270340
> 
> 
> All together... I am so in love with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3270341
> 
> View attachment 3270344
> 
> 
> "I think I'm happy with my collection"...
> 
> THE END [emoji23]



Amazing haul! Beautiful bags.


----------



## swags

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.



Very pretty! I love the saff zip zips. I didn't realize how different gray and elephant are, thanks for the pic.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> 
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> 
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off. 

Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)

Here's a sneak peek until I get home later. 

View attachment 3272283


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off.
> 
> Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)
> 
> Here's a sneak peek until I get home later.
> 
> View attachment 3272283


    I spy pebbled hobos!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I spy pebbled hobos!!




You sure do!  With the extra clearance it was basically getting two for the price one. Definitely a yes please!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off.
> 
> Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)
> 
> Here's a sneak peek until I get home later.
> 
> View attachment 3272283



I can't wait for the "full monty"!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off.
> 
> Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)
> 
> Here's a sneak peek until I get home later.
> 
> View attachment 3272283



Love them GF, especially the pink one! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait for the "*full monty*"!



Love it GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF!



Morning MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

letstalkbags said:


> My dark grey zip zip in saffiano is here and a definite keeper.
> 
> (Returned the grey lizard since this is more of the grey I needed.)
> 
> It is next to elephant color to show difference ,but I will post a family zz picture of them.




It's beautiful and so different from the elephant when next to each other. I love both colors. I have been trying to decide if I want to order the dark grey zip zip on I love Dooney. It's such a great price, but do I need another one? I'm glad she's a keeper. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off.
> 
> Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)
> 
> Here's a sneak peek until I get home later.
> 
> View attachment 3272283




Oohhh, congrats! You can't fool me. [emoji16] I love them!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning MB!



Hey GF 

How are you? How's your valentine weekend so far?

Mine started on the naughty side...yesterday....I went to the outlet and I was bad...very bad!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF
> 
> 
> 
> How are you? How's your valentine weekend so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine started on the naughty side...yesterday....I went to the outlet and I was bad...very bad!




Details! Spill!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF
> 
> How are you? How's your valentine weekend so far?
> 
> Mine started on the naughty side...yesterday....I went to the outlet and I was bad...very bad!



I'm doing well! Very chill day so far.  Tomorrow I'm hoping to muster the energy to go to the outlet.  I just saw a bag that's pulling my attention.  I never noticed it before. It's from the Claremont family.  It reminds me of Willa but with a long strap, which is better for me.  I'm hoping to see it IRL at the outlet.

http://www.ilovedooney.com/collecti...-claremont-miller-shopper?variant=14439369414

"Very" bad for you is what? No bags left at the outlet?   I can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm doing well! Very chill day so far.  Tomorrow I'm hoping to muster the energy to go to the outlet.  I just saw a bag that's pulling my attention.  I never noticed it before. It's from the Claremont family.  It reminds me of Willa but with a long strap, which is better for me.  I'm hoping to see it IRL at the outlet.
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/collecti...-claremont-miller-shopper?variant=14439369414
> 
> "Very" bad for you is what? No bags left at the outlet?   I can't wait to see your haul!




These are at the outlet... I think 40% off. Hope you find one [emoji2]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> These are at the outlet... I think 40% off. Hope you find one [emoji2]




YIPPEEE!! Thanks so much PTB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> ....I went to the outlet and I was bad...very bad!





RuedeNesle said:


> "Very" bad for you is what? No bags left at the outlet?   I can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Details! Spill!



Well, I went to get one clayton...but left with more


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to get one clayton...but left with more




LOL such a tease!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm doing well! Very chill day so far.  Tomorrow I'm hoping to muster the energy to go to the outlet.  I just saw a bag that's pulling my attention.  I never noticed it before. It's from the Claremont family.  It reminds me of Willa but with a long strap, which is better for me.  I'm hoping to see it IRL at the outlet.
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/collecti...-claremont-miller-shopper?variant=14439369414
> 
> "Very" bad for you is what? No bags left at the outlet?   I can't wait to see your haul!



It's chilly here too, but at least is not raining, for now.
Yes GF, you need to psych yourself up into going since today...that will give you the energy.
That's a very nice bag GF! I hope you find it in a color that you like! 

No, but I left with more than any normal person would have. Reveal coming soon. 
I just took some quick pics since there are too many witnesses in the house. And oh no, the horror, one of the bags is not the one that I picked, I wanted the display and they gave me the new one they brought from the back. I just called and they still have the display so they will be holding that one for me to go an exchange.


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.

The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.

Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.

So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order 

Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.

Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!

Here they are:


----------



## MaryBel

And now I'm done with Claytons, I think 7(Ivy, Gray, Navy and Violet + these) is more than enough!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *It's chilly here too*, but at least is not raining, for now.
> Yes GF, you need to psych yourself up into going since today...that will give you the energy.
> That's a very nice bag GF! I hope you find it in a color that you like!
> 
> No, but I left with more than any normal person would have. Reveal coming soon.
> *I just took some quick pics since there are too many witnesses in the house*. And oh no, the horror, one of the bags is not the one that I picked, I wanted the display and they gave me the new one they brought from the back. I just called and they still have the display so they will be holding that one for me to go an exchange.



A chill day means I'm just chillin' at home, but it's a nice day for a light jacket. I'm getting more psyched as the day goes on!  I'm sure seeing your reveal pics will push me over the edge!  Thanks!  I hope I find a color I like too.  I'm open to shades of blue, if red is not available.

  I can't wait for the witnesses to leave so you can take more pictures! I'm happy they're holding the right bag for you!

ETA:    I type too slow!  I see your reveal pics!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:




Now that is an awesome haul! You did great! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> A chill day means I'm just chillin' at home, but it's a nice day for a light jacket. I'm getting more psyched as the day goes on!  I'm sure seeing your reveal pics will push me over the edge!  Thanks!  I hope I find a color I like too.  I'm open to shades of blue, if red is not available.
> 
> I can't wait for the witnesses to leave so you can take more pictures! I'm happy they're holding the right bag for you!



GF, I guess I'm still asleep. I swear I read chilly 
I'm chilling at home too! 

I'm not sure if that will happen, they live here (DH and DS)  
And now I'm stalking the door, one bag that was scheduled to the 16th got updated to today...I'd rather wait till Monday than to get the comments or the rolled eyes...so I'm trying to intercept before the mail person reaches the door.

GF, just remember to think your purchases carefully for the current promo. I ended up getting a few small goodies to jump to the next discount and that way got some of them kind of free. For example, with the Logan, I would have gotten the $20 discount, so I bought a passport cover for $22.5 and that got me to the $40 discount, so I only paid an extra $2.75. So it was like it got it for $2.75


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Now that is an awesome haul! You did great! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks GF!
Now I need to find some time to go and change the red one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:



This isn't very bad!  You showed restraint and stuck to a particular style. (Except for Logan.  We'll call her the reward for showing restraint. )  I love the Clayton sisters and Logan!

Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:




Lovely lovely... Those Clayton's!!!' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Oh my... Crazy, cause I have the red on hold and the Large black Flo. I'll have to sleep on them and see how I feel tomorrow. [emoji57]. The Logan is gorgeous and so rich. Gurl, I know what ya mean about the Clayton's. I lost count at 5. Enjoy your beautiful bags... I love a haul full of beautiful Clayton's. Makes my heart go pitter patter, stop... CLEAR... and go pitter patter again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, I guess I'm still asleep. I swear I read chilly
> I'm chilling at home too!
> 
> I'm not sure if that will happen, they live here (DH and DS)
> And now I'm stalking the door, one bag that was scheduled to the 16th got updated to today...I'd rather wait till Monday than to get the comments or the rolled eyes...so I'm trying to intercept before the mail person reaches the door.
> 
> *GF, just remember to think your purchases carefully for the current promo. I ended up getting a few small goodies to jump to the next discount and that way got some of them kind of free. For example, with the Logan, I would have gotten the $20 discount, so I bought a passport cover for $22.5 and that got me to the $40 discount, so I only paid an extra $2.75. So it was like it got it for $2.75*



Thanks for the reminder! I'll be walking around with my calculator.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:


GF!

OMG, another beautiful haul. I don't blame you for getting them. Those Claytons and that Sunflower. Gulp! You girls are making me eat my words. Every time I see it I like it more and more. Are you ladies finding there are multiples of Sunflower at the outlets or is it the unicorn bag. Just curious. A friend wanted to know.  So what's the Florentine story? Are they 40 or 50% off? I ask so I can torture myself thinking about it. BTW, I am booking my flight now. See you tomorrow for the HA meeting.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> GF!
> 
> OMG, another beautiful haul. I don't blame you for getting them. Those Claytons and that Sunflower. Gulp! You girls are making me eat my words. Every time I see it I like it more and more. Are you ladies finding there are multiples of Sunflower at the outlets or is it the unicorn bag. Just curious. A friend wanted to know.  So what's the Florentine story? Are they 40 or 50% off? I ask so I can torture myself thinking about it. BTW, I am booking my flight now. See you tomorrow for the HA meeting.




I know right! My Sunflower had me wanting more. I have the Red on hold. Sighing... 

All I can say is get-cha one gurl. My outlet only got 2 in and said they probably won't get more, so that's why I jumped to it. They are 40% not including the current promo. If you get one now with the lowest promo, you'll pay $220 plus tax. 

Let me know when you arrive, I'll even pick you up from the airport. [emoji16] We can hit the outlets one last time before our first meeting.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> This isn't very bad!  You showed restraint and stuck to a particular style. (Except for Logan.  We'll call her the reward for showing restraint. )  I love the Clayton sisters and Logan!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks GF!
Ok, I'll go with the restrain explanation...I like it!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lovely lovely... Those Clayton's!!!' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Oh my... Crazy, cause I have the red on hold and the Large black Flo. I'll have to sleep on them and see how I feel tomorrow. [emoji57]. The Logan is gorgeous and so rich. Gurl, I know what ya mean about the Clayton's. I lost count at 5. Enjoy your beautiful bags... I love a haul full of beautiful Clayton's. Makes my heart go pitter patter, stop... CLEAR... and go pitter patter again.



Thanks GF!
The red Clayton is gorgeous and the black flo too! Good luck but you know I'm going to say get both!

The funny thing with the Logan is that it was the display one (the only one they had) and it was pretty banged up but I all the scratches came off with some buffing with the dust bag and with my hand, even some spots that looked a bit lighter evened out. 

So we better get the paddles ready, especially with the red one!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I'll be walking around with my calculator.



Yep, keep in mind the discount levels and pay in separate transactions if needed.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF!
> 
> OMG, another beautiful haul. I don't blame you for getting them. Those Claytons and that Sunflower. Gulp! You girls are making me eat my words. Every time I see it I like it more and more. Are you ladies finding there are multiples of Sunflower at the outlets or is it the unicorn bag. Just curious. A friend wanted to know.  So what's the Florentine story? Are they 40 or 50% off? I ask so I can torture myself thinking about it. BTW, I am booking my flight now. See you tomorrow for the HA meeting.



Thanks GF!
I loved the sunflower since I saw it in ILD and remember how much I enjoyed carrying my yellow MK DS last summer, and I only have a few yellow bags so that's why when I saw it in my outlet it became a contender.

My outlet had 2 more I think, well, at least that, they got out 3 so I could pick. I don't know if they had more or if that was it. They are 40% off and then you get $40 off or $60 if you reach the $300 by adding other things.

And I agree with Pcan, if you like the style and the color, get one. I think it's at a very good price right now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:



WOW.      I don't know which one is the prettiest!!  Gorgeous haul, MB!!   (And you know I love that Logan!!)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW.      I don't know which one is the prettiest!!  Gorgeous haul, MB!!   (And you know I love that Logan!!)



Thanks GF!
The logan is awesome. I'm surprised it's called small. I think they went like with the flo satchels, where the small is really a medium. 

The manager told me there's a large Logan and that it is huge, kind of like the large Serena DS.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:



Great haul MB.like all the bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Okay, here's the full monty for RN!

This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol. 

The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that. 

View attachment 3272657

View attachment 3272658

View attachment 3272659


----------



## MaryBel

rubylovesdooney said:


> Great haul MB.like all the bags.



Thank you Ruby!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659



Love them both! The spring fuchsia is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659


Another score for NAC! Great finds and colors! I will do a dance too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:


Gorgeous!!!! Awesome haul!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659


Lovely bags and color choices!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> The logan is awesome. I'm surprised it's called small. I think they went like with the flo satchels, where the small is really a medium.
> 
> The manager told me there's a large Logan and that it is huge, kind of like the large Serena DS.



I have seen a larger one in suede; I think it was on QVC.   Not sure if that was the "large" or just a regular Logan.   Anyway, I agree that the small is not small; it's perfect for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659



I love it when I'm giddy enough to do a happy dance!!    Congrats; the pebbled hobo is such a great bag.   I was looking at one in YELLOW (thanks, PTB ) on ILD earlier.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> The logan is awesome. I'm surprised it's called small. I think they went like with the flo satchels, where the small is really a medium.
> 
> 
> 
> The manager told me there's a large Logan and that it is huge, kind of like the large Serena DS.




Large Logan?... [emoji7][emoji7] That's what I've been waiting on. I agree, the large Serena is humungous but hopefully since the leather softens a bit, it won't look so huge like the Serena.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Okay, here's the full monty for RN!*
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659



"I believe in miracles. Where you from, you sexy thing?"  (I'll be singing that song all night!)

Hunter and Spring are putting on quite a show! They're beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:




Wow, you had a good day. Gorgeous florentine haul! Happy Valentines Weekend to you [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659




So pretty! I love them both [emoji7]


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> Here they are:



Oh my goodness, what a beautiful bunch of bags!  Love them all congrats, MaryBel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:




Gosh... I keep coming back to this post. Can't wait to get my red. This should hold be off until then.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I'd call that a very successful shopping trip.  Glad you were able to find so many treasures and great discounts.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I love both colors in the hobos you bought.  When you find a style you love,  I can understand buying multiple colors.


----------



## jeep317

So Logan is in the outlets? What's the price? I need one in my life! &#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> So Logan is in the outlets? What's the price? I need one in my life! [emoji7]




Lol... Yes they are. 40% off.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MaryBel said:


> Ok, instead of doing a new thread let's just do it here and get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> The story: I was being haunted since last weekend when I went to the outlet to get the zip zips because I saw they had the Clayton in a couple of colors I liked...Then I found out about the current promotion and decided I needed to go and get one...Couldn't decide between 3 colors so I thought I would pick based on the condition of the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they had all 3 and all 3 were in good condition, 2 were excellent and my favorite of the 3 was good enough, so what's a girl to do...get all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got 3 Claytons in Black, Red and Sunflower! I just realized they look like the Germany flag, but in the wrong order
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem, the red one is not the one I picked. I picked the display and they gave me the new one...display is now on hold and I have to go back, probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Then while I was leaving I was talking with the manager and saw a bag I did not see last time I was there...Small Logan in Chestnut. She modeled for me and I was like, why did I not see you before I got the other 3...ok, next time. Went to the car, put the bags in the trunk and then got inside...head is thinking...Logan, Logan...Then I though, I better save another drive to come and get it tomorrow, so back I went and oh surprise, it was the last one, so it was meant to be!
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:




Beautiful Haul[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Awesome haul!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have seen a larger one in suede; I think it was on QVC.   Not sure if that was the "large" or just a regular Logan.   Anyway, I agree that the small is not small; it's perfect for me.



I think the small would be perfect for most people. It's perfect for me too!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Large Logan?... [emoji7][emoji7] That's what I've been waiting on. I agree, the large Serena is humungous but hopefully since the leather softens a bit, it won't look so huge like the Serena.



I think we will need to wait and see them IRL to decide. The large Serena was too big for me.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, you had a good day. Gorgeous florentine haul! Happy Valentines Weekend to you [emoji4]



Thanks GF!
Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh my goodness, what a beautiful bunch of bags!  Love them all congrats, MaryBel.



Thank you Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gosh... I keep coming back to this post. Can't wait to get my red. This should hold be off until then.



I know what you mean! Pics are sometimes a good help...sometimes a temptation


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I'd call that a very successful shopping trip.  Glad you were able to find so many treasures and great discounts.



Thank you LJ!
I love them all.


----------



## MaryBel

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Beautiful Haul[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you GF!


----------



## Julie Ann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Okay, here's the full monty for RN!
> 
> This is Hunter and Spring Fuschia pebbled hobos. I may have done a happy dance on the way out of the store, lol.
> 
> The Spring Fuschia is not as neon as my picture makes it look. It's a softer color than that.
> 
> View attachment 3272657
> 
> View attachment 3272658
> 
> View attachment 3272659


I love this hobo! I have one in the color bone. And I want another ) easy to carry!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566




What a great story and Soooo happy you were able to find her again. I actually say there bags and thought they were too large but loved the old school look of them. Do you plan to use it as an everyday bag or just travel tote? Can you show how it looks with your things inside and how it slouches?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Love them both! The spring fuchsia is gorgeous! Love it!




Thanks GF! I think I'll get a lot of use out of both colors. I'm surprised at how much I like the hobo. I haven't been a hobo girl up to this point. I think it's because they slouch but still have structure. I like that. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Another score for NAC! Great finds and colors! I will do a dance too!



LOL thanks YD!  



Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely bags and color choices!




Thanks!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love it when I'm giddy enough to do a happy dance!!    Congrats; the pebbled hobo is such a great bag.   I was looking at one in YELLOW (thanks, PTB ) on ILD earlier.




I saw the yellow on ILD. Did you order it?  I'm not sure if yellow is a color I would get much use out of. 

I'm glad I gave the hobo a chance. I love it. 



RuedeNesle said:


> "I believe in miracles. Where you from, you sexy thing?"  (I'll be singing that song all night!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter and Spring are putting on quite a show! They're beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks RN!  Now that song is stuck in my head, lol. 



Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I love them both [emoji7]



Thanks TB!  I'm surprised at how much I like this style. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I love both colors in the hobos you bought.  When you find a style you love,  I can understand buying multiple colors.




Oh yes, I definitely do that. I love multiples.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Julie Ann said:


> I love this hobo! I have one in the color bone. And I want another ) easy to carry!




I bet he bone is gorgeous! I agree, very easy to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566




Congrats!  That is great you've been reunited with your first Dooney love!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  That is great you've been reunited with your first Dooney love!




I'm so happy to be reunited!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a great story and Soooo happy you were able to find her again. I actually say there bags and thought they were too large but loved the old school look of them. Do you plan to use it as an everyday bag or just travel tote? Can you show how it looks with your things inside and how it slouches?




I certainly can! I'm wondering if they will be too big for an everyday bag (& if I'm saying that then it must be large because I LOVE my big bags) but I will have to take it on trial run this week. If it turns out that it will be too large, then I will probably use them as a Saturday/travel bag - that way, I can stuff more items into it. [emoji12]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566


That's an awesome story! If I was your Aunt I would have given you the bag!, just sayin! Lol! These are beautiful and so happy you found them! Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Trudysmom

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566


I'm so glad you found the bag you wanted.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Trudysmom said:


> I'm so glad you found the bag you wanted.







Thatsmypurse said:


> That's an awesome story! If I was your Aunt I would have given you the bag!, just sayin! Lol! These are beautiful and so happy you found them! Welcome back to the forum.




Thanks ladies!! Thatsmypurse - don't worry, I'm working on a deal to get that bag back LOL.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a great story and Soooo happy you were able to find her again. I actually say there bags and thought they were too large but loved the old school look of them. Do you plan to use it as an everyday bag or just travel tote? Can you show how it looks with your things inside and how it slouches?




I just uploaded a picture to the mod shot thread with all of my items in this beautiful bag! Excuse the shower curtain, I was standing in the guest bathroom. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> I just uploaded a picture to the mod shot thread with all of my items in this beautiful bag! Excuse the shower curtain, I was standing in the guest bathroom. [emoji4]




Ahhhh.... Thank you! I love it, she looks really good on you. Hummm... Now you got me thinking. I'm going to the outlet tomorrow and may try her. She's huge in person but such a clean simple  look.


----------



## Bestbagyet

beyondtheoldme, First I must say, I love your tag line. Second, Oh My, I need this bag. It is absolutely beautiful ! Great purchase and it looks good on you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.  

I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.

The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Bestbagyet said:


> beyondtheoldme, First I must say, I love your tag line. Second, Oh My, I need this bag. It is absolutely beautiful ! Great purchase and it looks good on you




Thank you! She is gorgeous! [emoji7]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhhh.... Thank you! I love it, she looks really good on you. Hummm... Now you got me thinking. I'm going to the outlet tomorrow and may try her. She's huge in person but such a clean simple  look.




It did look huge when I first put it on my shoulder then as I started moving around it felt as if it was molding around my items. I'll take her around for a week before making my decision on whether or not I'll reserve it for a weekend/travel bag. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

RuedeNesle said:


> Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.




Beautiful, I purchased this with the pink lettering today as well! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

beyondtheoldme said:


> Beautiful, I purchased this with the pink lettering today as well! [emoji7]



Hi BTOM!

First, I love your Nic!  Thanks!  I was just reading your post from your outlet trip and looking at the pics of your new bags!  I didn't notice the keychain until I read your post.  Laughing at you trying to hint to your aunt to get her bag! 

I saw your mod shot and the Sac looks beautiful on you!  Congrats on finding the bag you've been searching for, and for being wise enough to take advantage of the sale and getting two bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I saw the yellow on ILD. Did you order it?  I'm not sure if yellow is a color I would get much use out of.



No, I didn't buy it.   Not sure I would get much use from it, either...but it was a cutie.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BTOM!
> 
> 
> 
> First, I love your Nic!  Thanks!  I was just reading your post from your outlet trip and looking at the pics of your new bags!  I didn't notice the keychain until I read your post.  Laughing at you trying to hint to your aunt to get her bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your mod shot and the Sac looks beautiful on you!  Congrats on finding the bag you've been searching for, and for being wise enough to take advantage of the sale and getting two bags!




Thank you RN! It was too good a deal to pass up and I knew I wasn't going back tomorrow (winter weather is coming) so I had to get them today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566



Love those!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.
> 
> I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.
> 
> The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.



Ooooh, nice!!   I was eyeing that one of TB's too!   I'm glad you got to spend a little time with JJ; that pic of you two is just too cute!!      I think she bought some more stuff after you left.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Love those!   Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566



Congrats on finding the hobo bag of your dreams! They are beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, nice!!   I was eyeing that one of TB's too!   I'm glad you got to spend a little time with JJ; that pic of you two is just too cute!!      I think she bought some more stuff after you left.



Hi Sarah! :kiss:

Thanks! When she said she was going to send you a picture I told her we should find a "Glamour Shots" first! :Laugh: 

  Yeah, every store we went in she said she'd come back to after I left!  I hope she did get some things.  It's a long drive for her to go back empty handed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> Thanks! When she said she was going to send you a picture I told her we should find a "Glamour Shots" first! :Laugh:
> 
> Yeah, every store we went in she said she'd come back to after I left!  I hope she did get some things.  It's a long drive for her to go back empty handed.



I think she got some Uggs, a zipzip satchel, a wallet, and some key fobs... plus the candle.  She had a big day and I'm waiting on pics.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I think she got some Uggs, a zipzip satchel, a wallet, and some key fobs... plus the candle.  She had a big day and I'm waiting on pics.



Man! I was dead weight! I was slowing her down.  YAY!  She got a zip zip! I can't wait to see pics of her haul!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on finding the hobo bag of your dreams! They are beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.
> 
> I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.
> 
> The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.


Nice RN! I wish they had more cute keychains and stuff on ILD! No outlets near me, so it's hard to find those cute little things! Glad you had fun with your friend !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice RN! I wish they had more cute keychains and stuff on ILD! No outlets near me, so it's hard to find those cute little things! Glad you had fun with your friend !



Thanks TMP! 

It would be nice if there were more keychains on ILD. I had a great time with JJ!  I wish I could have hung out longer!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.
> 
> I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.
> 
> The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.



Sorry the Claremont did not work for you GF! Oh well, I'm sure there would be another one soon to catch your eye! Next! right?

Twins on the fob! I got one of those too on Friday when I was there. I didn't even noticed there were 3 colors in the letters, I only saw the white ones and the pink ones, so I picked the white, but as I was paying the SA asked me if I saw the 3 colors and I was like 3..which is the other one and she showed me the navy and of course I changed my white to navy. I also got a navy duck and 2 small nylon crossbodies. I'll take pics today that I'm by myself!

I've skipped the KS store many times because of the line. I think if I stopped there more often I'd probably would have ended up with something but hey, their loss!

So nice you were able to hang out with JJ!


----------



## ilikesunshine

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566



Yay, Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I think she got some Uggs, a zipzip satchel, a wallet, and some key fobs... plus the candle.  She had a big day and I'm waiting on pics.



Hey Sarah, tell JJ to com and post her haul!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah, tell JJ to com and post her haul!



I'll tell her, MB.   She has been buying great bags and stuff for months but she doesn't post anymore.   I also miss several other posters and wonder where they've gone to...  Hopi, StillWG, LitGeek, Panders, etc, etc.   I was thinking the other day about the poster who was having health problems and now I can't remember her "nickname."       I think we lost a few to "other brands", but they could come show us their loot!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> *Sorry the Claremont did not work for you GF! Oh well, I'm sure there would be another one soon to catch your eye! Next! right?*
> 
> Twins on the fob! I got one of those too on Friday when I was there. I didn't even noticed there were 3 colors in the letters, I only saw the white ones and the pink ones, so I picked the white, but as I was paying the SA asked me if I saw the 3 colors and I was like 3..which is the other one and she showed me the navy and of course I changed my white to navy. I also got a navy duck and 2 small nylon crossbodies. I'll take pics today that I'm by myself!
> 
> I've skipped the KS store many times because of the line. I think if I stopped there more often I'd probably would have ended up with something but hey, their loss!
> 
> So nice you were able to hang out with JJ!



Hi MB!

You're right!  There's a "Next" right around the corner!   I'm loving "Clare" (Claremont tote) and I didn't think I'd get as much use from the shopper as I will the tote.  And I'm glad (sort of!) that I didn't go to the outlet to get Clare because they had one in red and none in Bordeaux.  I would have (very happily) gone home with red and missed carrying the beautiful Bordeaux.

JJ bought the Duck fob in navy, and the key & lock fob with navy letters.  I passed on your message to her about wanting her to return to posting in the forum.  She said:  "Please tell MaryBel that I said hello and how touched I was that she thought of me.  That is sweet."   She wanted me to make I passed that on to you.

I'm used to seeing a line at Coach but not at KS.  And JJ said after I left she went back to M Kors and there was a line in just the 20 minutes since we left the store!  Now I've never seen a line to get in M Kors!

Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I'll tell her, MB.   She has been buying great bags and stuff for months but she doesn't post anymore.   I also miss several other posters and wonder where they've gone to...  Hopi, StillWG, LitGeek, Panders, etc, etc.   I was thinking the other day about the poster who was* having health problems and now I can't remember her "nickname."   *    I think we lost a few to "other brands", but they could come show us their loot!!



Hi Sarah!

Her nick is GilmoreGirl.  I think about her every now and then and pray that she is doing well.   JJ asked me about StillWG yesterday.  I told her we haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Her nick is GilmoreGirl.  I think about her every now and then and pray that she is doing well.   JJ asked me about StillWG yesterday.  I told her we haven't heard from her in a while.



That's right!   I don't know why I couldn't remember that.   Thanks, girl.   I hope GG is doing well, too.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> That's right!   I don't know why I couldn't remember that.   Thanks, girl.   I hope GG is doing well, too.



Hi!  

I'm still here.....I do check in here everyday just to see all the beautiful bags everyone is buying.  I just don't have much time for posting.  It's always great to see my DF buddies on line.

Thanks for thinking of me!  Please say "hi" to JJ for me as well!



Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still here.....I do check in here everyday just to see all the beautiful bags everyone is buying.  I just don't have much time for posting.  It's always great to see my DF buddies on line.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me!  Please say "hi" to JJ for me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue! 

It's so good to hear from you!  JJ will be happy to know you checked in!  We'll tell her she has to do the same.   She's still hoping to meet with you whenever you're visiting family out this way again.

I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That's right!   I don't know why I couldn't remember that.   Thanks, girl.   I hope GG is doing well, too.



You're welcome!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Very "mini" reveal.  Purchased at the Livermore Outlet this morning.  Gold with pink letters. $14.99 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Claremont shopper but didn't like it as much IRL as I did online.  The straps were long but not long enough for how I wanted to use it.  We went to Kate Spade last and that was a mistake. It was only 11am and there was a line to get in KS!  We didn't know it was going to be so busy or we would have gone there first. We didn't wait in line because I had to leave soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of being at the outlet was hanging out with JJ, if only for a short time!   I had to get back home so my daughter could take the grandkids to the movies.  Next time I'll go on a day when I have more time.




The pink is so cute! I tried that bag on as well and it seemed a little awkward on me. Sorry it didn't work out for you. I'm glad you had a fun day hanging out with your girlfriend. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> It's been a long time since I posted in the forum but I couldn't help but share my purchase from today. I've been in LOVE with hobo style bags for a long time. One of the first bags my mom purchased from D&B was a hobo style bag (which has since been re-gifted to an aunt). For years (I was in middle school when I received my first D&B and I have been out of college for two years now) I have searched for that exact bag (can't remember the name) and my searches have yielded no results, although I have a very nice collection of D&B bags now. I have even gone as far as to hint that the bag my aunt now has would complete my collection - [emoji5]&#65039;. Needless to say she didn't fall for it and I gave up my hope on ever finding a bag from D&B that would replace that one in my mind. I went as far as purchasing from another designer that markets their bags for $$$$ and once the bag was in my hand, I was not pleased at all and packaged it up to be sent back. Today I ventured to the outlets and stopped by a few other handbag retailers before venturing to D&B and saw these hiding in the back corner. Due to the promotion there was no way I could pass up getting both! Introducing the Giant Sac and my new keychain to the family! I have finally been reunited with the hobo style bag I've dreamt about for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273566




I love that story! Congrats on finding your bag again x2! [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Sarah!
> 
> Her nick is GilmoreGirl.  I think about her every now and then and pray that she is doing well.   JJ asked me about StillWG yesterday.  I told her we haven't heard from her in a while.





StillWG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still here.....I do check in here everyday just to see all the beautiful bags everyone is buying.  I just don't have much time for posting.  It's always great to see my DF buddies on line.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me!  Please say "hi" to JJ for me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue!  Hope you are doing wel!

I've got to try to get here more often.  I miss everyone!  We just finished marrying off one granddaughter, and now are getting ready to marry off another!  Also, I am traveling this month and next, so just have been busy, busy.  I do see hopi's name occasionally on the Q boards (where I read, not post).  No new bags here, just enjoy seeing everyone's!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still here.....I do check in here everyday just to see all the beautiful bags everyone is buying.  I just don't have much time for posting.  It's always great to see my DF buddies on line.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me!  Please say "hi" to JJ for me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue!!      It's nice to hear from you.  You need to post with us more often.  I will certainly pass along your greeting to Joy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Hi Sue!  Hope you are doing wel!
> 
> I've got to try to get here more often.  I miss everyone!  We just finished marrying off one granddaughter, and now are getting ready to marry off another!  Also, I am traveling this month and next, so just have been busy, busy.  I do see hopi's name occasionally on the Q boards (where I read, not post).  No new bags here, just enjoy seeing everyone's!



OMG, marrying off granddaughters is certainly more important that posting, Rosie!!   I see you posting from time to time, so I wasn't worried about you...yet!!       I need to check the Q board and hollah at hopi, though I don't participate there either.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> I love that story! Congrats on finding your bag again x2! [emoji4]




Thank you! I'm going back tomorrow for a wallet and who knows, another bag may make its way to the counter to be purchased. [emoji12]


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still here.....I do check in here everyday just to see all the beautiful bags everyone is buying.  I just don't have much time for posting.  It's always great to see my DF buddies on line.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me!  Please say "hi" to JJ for me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue! 
It's nice to see you! 
Hope you can post more often soon!


----------



## londonhermit

This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Reveal when I get home... You guys can probably guess... I've talked about these before


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> Great looking zip zips. I love both of those colors!





MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut!   Congrats.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *LTB:*  your new grey ZZ looks great.  I think the saffiano leather looks better in the dark grey than the pebbled leather does.  Enjoy your new handbag.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LTB!
> 
> Congrats on your new dark grey zip zip!  I love her and the elephant zip zip!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!





ahirau said:


> Both of these are beautiful neutrals, perfect with any outfit!  Congrats on these pretty bags!



Thank you ladies  !


----------



## BagAddiction712

Just ordered from ilovedooney. Cannot wait till it gets here and I can share!


----------



## letstalkbags

swags said:


> Very pretty! I love the saff zip zips. I didn't realize how different gray and elephant are, thanks for the pic.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!





MaryBel said:


> Love them! Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful and so different from the elephant when next to each other. I love both colors. I have been trying to decide if I want to order the dark grey zip zip on I love Dooney. It's such a great price, but do I need another one? I'm glad she's a keeper. [emoji4]



Thanks ladies ! 
TB : I ask myself that question all the time, then I go buy it ! LOL


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> First stop today was Belk where clearance was an extra 25% off on certain bags. So I got these two for 25/25 off.
> 
> Yes please. (That's for Sarah, lol)
> 
> Here's a sneak peek until I get home later.
> 
> View attachment 3272283


You are so good at finding GREAT deals ! CONGRATS !


----------



## letstalkbags

londonhermit said:


> This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.


Congrats ! Love the style and color !


----------



## MaryBel

londonhermit said:


> This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.



I love this bag! Need to get me one! Congrats!
Can't wait to see the other you got!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal when I get home... You guys can probably guess... I've talked about these before
> 
> View attachment 3274926



You are such a tease!
My guess is Red Clayton or black flo or both!


----------



## MaryBel

Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.

Ended up getting something else...

I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.

Here she is


----------



## MaryBel

I also got something new they had. Pebble leather logo lock with wristlet and fob in mint! They were $149 and I got a small Gretta phone wallet that screamed at me so I got the $40 discount! I love it!

ETA: Here's the Gretta wallet and the free gifts with purchase I got.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.
> 
> Ended up getting something else...
> 
> I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.
> 
> Here she is


Another nice haul GF. I particularly like the small Flo. So what was the big difference in the Red Clayton that had you running back?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reveal when I get home... You guys can probably guess... I've talked about these before
> 
> View attachment 3274926


Good grief....... Another long wait.....


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Another nice haul GF. I particularly like the small Flo. So what was the big difference in the Red Clayton that had you running back?



Thanks GF!
I love the small flo too! I've been looking for this color for so long but never found one that I was happy with until today. 

Not much difference actually, the one I returned was just a tiny bit pebbled in one of the pockets. That was the main difference. It was pretty good actually. When I tried both in the mirror, both looked kind of the same, so since they still had the one I intended to buy and I wanted to take another look at what they had, I went to exchange it, otherwise I'd probably would have kept it.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Good grief....... Another long wait.....



I know...I'm going to make dinner...I'll be right back.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Good grief....... Another long wait.....


Ummmmm............Really? Must we send out a search party?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ummmmm............Really? Must we send out a search party?



I think so GF!
Who do we have in FL?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I think so GF!
> Who do we have in FL?


I don't know. I am pretty sure the stores are closed down there but maybe Dooneyland has special hours. Or maybe she got lost in the stock room. Annnnddd there are more outlets down there so there's much ground to cover.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk... 


YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064



I knew it! They are gorgeous! I wish my red Clayton was as smooth as yours! Congrats GF!

So now the important question, which one are you carrying tomorrow?

ETA: GF, one thing, the manager told me she saw a red florentine that was conditioned and she said it was ugly, that it changed to a really bad color. My guess is that probably it looked like blood, like old blood, you know, not fresh. Just in case you were thinking on adding conditioner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I knew it! They are gorgeous! I wish my red Clayton was as smooth as yours! Congrats GF!
> 
> 
> 
> So now the important question, which one are you carrying tomorrow?




Lol, yes you guessed it right! Thank you girlfriend.  I had the red on hold but was on the fence until I saw yours... You pushed me over the top. [emoji16]

The Black... That baby is already loaded up. My red is a muted red, like with blue undertones. Is yours the same in real life or a bright red? I guess it's more muted than my Red Olivia.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064


Gorgeous bags Pcann !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

londonhermit said:


> This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.


I have this bag in Amber color and love her. She is definitely very well made, but I don't feel she's small, but this is coming from a women who owns 3 Bitsy bags! Lol!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol, yes you guessed it right! Thank you girlfriend.  I had the red on hold but was on the fence until I saw yours... *You pushed me over the top*. [emoji16]
> 
> The Black... That baby is already loaded up. My red is a muted red, like with blue undertones. Is yours the same in real life or a bright red? I guess it's more muted than my Red Olivia.



It was my pleasure to help 

I think mine is the same as yours. It's more like a darker red. I'll take some pics tomorrow with other red florentine bags to see the difference. I think my red flo is brighter.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064


Very very nice P! Ok, ok. The photog has to set the stage. I gotcha. Congrats on finding more beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up getting something else...
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is




Be still my heart! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064




Love!  I had a feeling that's what you went back and got! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> The pink is so cute! *I tried that bag on as well and it seemed a little awkward on me. *Sorry it didn't work out for you. I'm glad you had a fun day hanging out with your girlfriend. [emoji4]



Mornin' TB!

That's what it was, awkward. I wasn't in the market for a new shopper, I just saw it online and thought I'd check it out, so it's okay if it didn't work.  I'm still lovin' my red zip zip and my Claremont tote, and I need to work in time to carry my zebra tote again. 

Thanks!  I was inspired to get the keychain after seeing your pics.  I decided to use it for my sister's apartment keys.  The last time I was in the city her friend, who lives in the same building, gave me a key to her apartment in case of emergencies.  I retired the big B Mak keychain I was using and I put my sister's 3 keys on one side of the Dooney keychain with the clip, and her friend's key on the side that detaches.  I always carry her keys in my bag so I get to look at this pretty keychain everyday!

I had a great time with JJ!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks GF!
I know what you mean!
They made me so happy that even though I have a cold, I was able to exercise yesterday! 
The perfect medicine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

londonhermit said:


> This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.



Gorgeous!   Is that the florentine?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.
> 
> Ended up getting something else...
> 
> I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.
> 
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> I also got something new they had. Pebble leather logo lock with wristlet and fob in mint! They were $149 and I got a small Gretta phone wallet that screamed at me so I got the $40 discount! I love it!
> 
> ETA: Here's the Gretta wallet and the free gifts with purchase I got.



More great stuff!    Congrats, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064



Yay!   Gorgeous bags!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I know what you mean!
> They made me so happy that even though I have a cold, I was able to exercise yesterday!
> The perfect medicine!



Sorry you are sick, MB.  Feel better soon.


----------



## oldbaglover

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064


Beautiful bags!  I like your room decor too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

londonhermit said:


> This is one of two Dooney's I picked up gotta love income tax season! I am a horrible photographer but I picked up the Large Cristina in Brown Tmoro. Next time I need to go larger. My Kindle fits in the back but not much fits in the actual bag. However I pleasantly surprised how sturdy the bag itself is. I definitely see myself investing in some other pieces and embracing the high end bag bug. As soon as the other one arrives I will post.



Hi LH!

I'm happy tax season is good to you!  Congrats on Christina!  I'm looking forward to your future reveals!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.
> 
> Ended up getting something else...
> 
> I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.
> 
> Here she is





MaryBel said:


> I also got something new they had. Pebble leather logo lock with wristlet and fob in mint! They were $149 and I got a small Gretta phone wallet that screamed at me so I got the $40 discount! I love it!
> 
> ETA: Here's the Gretta wallet and the free gifts with purchase I got.



Hi MB! 

I think they know you too well and pulled a switch knowing you'd come back and buy more bags! 

Your MiA Flo is beautiful! We saw the pebble leather logo lock at the outlet Sunday.  I like the wristlet and fob, but I didn't like that the pockets are not trimmed in leather.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to get over that, like no more leather key leashes.  

I love your Gretta wallet and free gifts!  

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ShaNayNay

MaryBel said:


> Well, I went to the outlet today to exchange my red Clayton since the one I got on Friday was not the one I had picked. I should have paid more attention but was in a hurry.
> 
> Ended up getting something else...
> 
> I wanted a flo small satchel in chestnut but last time they had a bunch, I did not like any of them so I got the natural instead. Well today they had more and they even had one of the Made in America flos, so after checking the options, I left with the Made in America flo. I wish they had the green suede inside. I like it more than the red leather but this one was the one in the best condition so I went with this one.
> 
> Here she is


She's gorgeous! I see a made in America satchel coming into my near future!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> More great stuff!    Congrats, MB!



Thanks Sarah!
Now I'm going to be on purse rest (instead of BAN  ) for a while!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry you are sick, MB.  Feel better soon.



Thanks GF 
It's just a cold but it's an annoying one, especially because I will get the cough at night and it wakes me up.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I think they know you too well and pulled a switch knowing you'd come back and buy more bags!
> 
> Your MiA Flo is beautiful! We saw the pebble leather logo lock at the outlet Sunday.  I like the wristlet and fob, but I didn't like that the pockets are not trimmed in leather.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to get over that, like no more leather key leashes.
> 
> I love your Gretta wallet and free gifts!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!



GF, you might be right! Maybe they did it on purpose to get me back in the store 

Thanks GF, I'm happy I was able to finally get the chestnut satchel. That it ended up being a MiA is a bonus, although I like more the interior design of the regular ones.

I saw that about the pockets. I like them better trimmed in leather but that's not a show stopper for me. If I'm happy with the outside and the inside is decent, I'll take it, especially at $130+tax for the set. 

I think you are right. We already saw that in other bags and also the florentines without the tab closure in the pockets, so yes, I think this is going to be the rule now.

Thanks GF, I was going to get the Gretta in the spearmint with the pink letters but the pink just screamed at me, so I went with pink. Maybe it was the navy letters, who knows!
I'm glad they switched the free gifts from the key chains to these. These are at least useful.

Oh, and thank you for the good wishes! I hope I get better soon too. DH and DS want to go to the ski area this weekend and I'd rather not be sick while trying to learn how to snowboard. I'm already worried about that...


----------



## MaryBel

ShaNayNay said:


> She's gorgeous! I see a made in America satchel coming into my near future!



Thanks GF!
I hope you can get one soon. I think there are black, t-moro and chestnut at the outlets. 
Btw, the color in the tag for mine says brown even though it is chestnut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> Now I'm going to be on purse rest (instead of BAN  ) for a while!



Me, too.   Except I have a few things coming this week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF
> It's just a cold but it's an annoying one, especially because I will get the cough at night and it wakes me up.



Ugh, I hate that.   My torn rotator cuff in my shoulder keeps me up most of the night.  I don't know why the pain gets much worse when I lie down.   It makes me whiney.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh, I hate that.   My torn rotator cuff in my shoulder keeps me up most of the night.  I don't know why the pain gets much worse when I lie down.   It makes me whiney.



Sorry to hear that GF! Have you tried putting biofreeze on it before going to bed. I use it on my neck and makes it much better. Biofreeze and Aleeve are my best friends!

I know what you mean. Anything that prevents us from getting the rest at night makes us very cranky!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that GF! Have you tried putting biofreeze on it before going to bed. I use it on my neck and makes it much better. Biofreeze and Aleeve are my best friends!
> 
> I know what you mean. Anything that prevents us from getting the rest at night makes us very cranky!


No, I haven't tried Biofreeze but I will check that out.  What problem do you have with your neck?   I have degenerative disks at the base of my neck, and a torn rotator cuff.   Hey, why have just one painful issue when you can have TWO???    

I need to go see an orthopedic surgeon but we have too much going on right now for me to have surgery.   My little MIL has been in and out of the hospital and lots of family drama, so my poor hubby doesn't need someone else to care for.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I haven't tried Biofreeze but I will check that out.  What problem do you have with your neck?   I have degenerative disks at the base of my neck, and a torn rotator cuff.   Hey, why have just one painful issue when you can have TWO???
> 
> I need to go see an orthopedic surgeon but we have too much going on right now for me to have surgery.   My little MIL has been in and out of the hospital and lots of family drama, so my poor hubby doesn't need someone else to care for.



I have a permanent injury to the soft tissue (whatever that is) caused by the accident I had when I was in MN, when my car was rear ended. So now, pretty much any kind of unusual movement causes me pain. The problem is that unusual is pretty much everything, like laying in bed in the wrong position, slouching on the couch, amusement park rides, etc.

So you use the same approach with painful issues as we do with handbags?  

Sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope she gets well soon so you and your hubby have time for yourselves. Try the biofreeze, it works really well. I use the gel. I get mine at my chiropractor office, but I just did a google search and it's sold in a lot of places, walgreens.com, amazon, etc.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> MaryBel... BINGO, you got it!!! Both... Red Clayton and large Black Flo. Both Smooth as silk...
> 
> 
> YD... Calm down girlfriend! You know I don't half step with my posts... Gotta make them look pretty before posting. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3275060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275062
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275064



Love these!!! Omg. (And love your setup.) I need to hit the outlet. ASAP. I'm needing a Flo fix. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Love these!!! Omg. (And love your setup.) I need to hit the outlet. ASAP. I'm needing a Flo fix. Lol.




Lol... I know right. Thank you girlfriend.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

I went from twins to triplets! Adding the navy giant sac to my collection. I think I'm good on giant sac's for now - the only other color I saw tonight was the red trim and I'm not that big on red. Anywho, I'm adding a new wallet into the mix as well and grabbed one of the last key rings with navy writing! I'm done (for the week) - LOL! [emoji12]


----------



## Chanticleer

beyondtheoldme said:


> I went from twins to triplets! Adding the navy giant sac to my collection. I think I'm good on giant sac's for now - the only other color I saw tonight was the red trim and I'm not that big on red. Anywho, I'm adding a new wallet into the mix as well and grabbed one of the last key rings with navy writing! I'm done (for the week) - LOL! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275891




Great bags!  I carried a Dooney very similar to your bags (maybe it was the same one, I'm not sure) for weeks all over England.  It was sooo comfortable and traveled very well.  Very soft and comfortable.  It really molds to the body.  Congrats!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  I hope you feel better soon.  I won't list the neck, shoulder, spine challenges I have (getting older isn't for the weak).   But I understand your pain.  And that is why I only carry handbags in my hand and never on my shoulder or cross body.  Sharing common maladies is not as much fun as sharing new handbags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

beyondtheoldme said:


> I went from twins to triplets! Adding the navy giant sac to my collection. I think I'm good on giant sac's for now - *the only other color I saw tonight was the red trim and I'm not that big on red.* Anywho, I'm adding a new wallet into the mix as well and grabbed one of the last key rings with navy writing! I'm done (for the week) - LOL! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275891



  I'm sorry I had a small stroke when I read that! 

Your navy sac, wallet and keychain are pretty!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oh, and thank you for the good wishes! I hope I get better soon too. DH and DS want to go to the ski area this weekend and I'd rather not be sick while trying to learn how to snowboard. I'm already worried about that...



I hope you feel better before your ski weekend!  Good luck leaning how to snowboard!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Chanticleer said:


> Great bags!  I carried a Dooney very similar to your bags (maybe it was the same one, I'm not sure) for weeks all over England.  It was sooo comfortable and traveled very well.  Very soft and comfortable.  It really molds to the body.  Congrats!!!




 I love that it has a wide strap so it sits comfortably on my shoulder no matter how much I have in the bag! I can't wait to travel with it!


----------



## Chanticleer

beyondtheoldme said:


> I love that it has a wide strap so it sits comfortably on my shoulder no matter how much I have in the bag! I can't wait to travel with it!




Yes!  The wide strap was so comfortable, it never slipped off my shoulder!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I had a small stroke when I read that!
> 
> 
> 
> Your navy sac, wallet and keychain are pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you RN! I probably would have had a heart attack or stroke if I went from twins to triplets in real life. [emoji38]


----------



## RuedeNesle

beyondtheoldme said:


> Thank you RN! I probably would have had a heart attack or stroke if I went from twins to triplets in real life. [emoji38]


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> I went from twins to triplets! Adding the navy giant sac to my collection. I think I'm good on giant sac's for now - the only other color I saw tonight was the red trim and I'm not that big on red. Anywho, I'm adding a new wallet into the mix as well and grabbed one of the last key rings with navy writing! I'm done (for the week) - LOL! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275891



Love it!
Twins on the key chain! I got the navy too!

GF, you need to try red. Red bags are awesome! They give more life to any outfit!
I think a red trim is a good way to start!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I had a small stroke when I read that!
> 
> Your navy sac, wallet and keychain are pretty!
> 
> Congrats!



I know what you mean GF! Red would have been one of my first picks!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you feel better before your ski weekend!  Good luck leaning how to snowboard!



Thanks GF! 
Now I need to stop eating for the rest of the week so I can fit in my snow pants.
I tried them last night and they were a bit tight. Maybe I should do just tea and it will take care of the cold and the pants fit issue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean GF! Red would have been one of my first picks!







MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Now I need to stop eating for the rest of the week so I can fit in my snow pants.
> *I tried them last night and they were a bit tight. Maybe I should do just tea and it will take care of the cold and the pants fit issue! *



Maybe it's a sign you should let DH & DS go snowboarding and you should put on your comfy clothes and spend the weekend at the outlet!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe it's a sign you should let DH & DS go snowboarding and you should put on your comfy clothes and spend the weekend at the outlet!



It probably is but GF, someone needs to supervise those boys...they are crazy!
Now, the outlet is on the way so maybe a stop on the way back would be a nice reward!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> 
> Twins on the key chain! I got the navy too!
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you need to try red. Red bags are awesome! They give more life to any outfit!
> 
> I think a red trim is a good way to start!




I may have to start with a red wristlet to get my feet wet. I'll start small and work my way up. Don't you just love that keychain! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> It* probably is but GF, someone needs to supervise those boys...they are crazy!*
> Now, the outlet is on the way so maybe a stop on the way back would be a nice reward!



 I know exactly what you mean!

I can't wait to see pics of your haul!  I have a feeling you'll stop on the way home unless you're exhausted from snowboarding all weekend.


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> I may have to start with a red wristlet to get my feet wet. I'll start small and work my way up. Don't you just love that keychain! [emoji4]



That's a good plan GF!
Yep, those new key chains are adorable!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your haul!  I have a feeling you'll stop on the way home unless you're exhausted from snowboarding all weekend.



I need to do some research to see what's near the ski resort, you know, to take advantage of the drive! I think there's another outlet over there, but no Dooneys there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> I went from twins to triplets! Adding the navy giant sac to my collection. I think I'm good on giant sac's for now - the only other color I saw tonight was the red trim and I'm not that big on red. Anywho, I'm adding a new wallet into the mix as well and grabbed one of the last key rings with navy writing! I'm done (for the week) - LOL! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275891


 
Love!  Hey!  When you find something you like - I say get multiples!  Congrats!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Hey!  When you find something you like - I say get multiples!  Congrats!




That's what I say!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today: 

Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper. 

The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender. 

I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125



Wow, that one looks like springtime!   Congrats, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, that one looks like springtime!   Congrats, NAC!




Thanks Sarah!  That's what I thought too, especially with the lighter trim. What also makes me happy is that this was still on clearance in the Q. Anything less than full price makes me happy.


----------



## MelissaPurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125




Gorgeous! You know I'm a purple girl. I have mine in plum[emoji175]


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125



She's beautiful!  She is looking more denim on my screen.  I bet she's even more beautiful IRL.

Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125


Wow! Really pretty! Love that color, enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> Gorgeous! You know I'm a purple girl. I have mine in plum[emoji175]




Lucky you!  I missed out on the plum.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125



Gorgeous GF!
I'm considering it now!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous GF!
> 
> I'm considering it now!




You should!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the lavender.   Enjoy your new D/S woven handbag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125


Your bag is a beautiful color! Great drawstring.


----------



## SEWDimples

I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.

I love it! I got for $149.00.

I'm so excited.


----------



## YankeeDooney

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.


Wow, that color is gorgeous! Congrats on a great bag and deal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought for me today:
> 
> Woven DS in Lavender. This has the lighter trim. And I have to say, the lavender is so pretty!  Definitely a keeper.
> 
> The lighting in my house is not the best so the pictures make it look more denim than lavender, but it really is lavender.
> 
> I think I'm maxed out on drawstrings now, lol. This makes 5 total.
> 
> View attachment 3277124
> 
> View attachment 3277125


Ooooo, very pretty NAC! I really love the look of these embossed woven bags and the right one still eludes me. Beautiful color!


----------



## SEWDimples

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that color is gorgeous! Congrats on a great bag and deal!



Thanks! I wish I got some other colors.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.



Hi SD!

She's a beauty!  And what a great price!

Congrats!


----------



## BagAddiction712

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited.




Omg!!! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.



Wow, she's a beauty!  And what a deal!!   Congrats.


----------



## Trudysmom

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.


The color is beautiful. Pretty bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.



I LOVE "everything" about it!


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited.




Gorgeous bag SD! The Olive is so pretty in suede. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SD!
> 
> She's a beauty!  And what a great price!
> 
> Congrats!





BagAddiction712 said:


> Omg!!! Absolutely gorgeous





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty!  And what a deal!!   Congrats.





Trudysmom said:


> The color is beautiful. Pretty bag!





ilikesunshine said:


> I LOVE "everything" about it!





Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag SD! The Olive is so pretty in suede. Enjoy!



Thanks everyone. 

Wow, this bag has received a lot of great feedback. Now I want another color.


----------



## jss730

Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;



Howdy and welcome.     Your new bag is gorgeous!   Congrats on getting a deal.


----------



## Chanticleer

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share [emoji4][emoji4]




Very pretty bag!  I love the color.  Enjoy, and welcome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;



:welcome2: JSS!

She's a strawberry beauty!  Congrats on finding her at a great deal!


----------



## Trudysmom

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;


Congratulations!


----------



## Twoboyz

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share [emoji4][emoji4]




Hi and welcome! She's a real beauty.  Love the color. It's always better when you get a great deal. Congrats and enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*JSS:*  welcome to the Dooney forum.  Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color and the style.  And getting a great deal makes your strawberry bag even sweeter.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please! 

I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol


----------



## SEWDimples

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;



Welcome to the Dooney forum.

Congrats! She is beautiful. Enjoy it!


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.



I love it! The color is gorgeous! Congrats!



jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;



Welcome to the forum Jss!
Love your Olivia! Congrats!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123



Awesome score GF!
Love it!


----------



## momjules

Love the hobo bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I love it! The color is gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Jss!
> 
> Love your Olivia! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome score GF!
> 
> Love it!




Thanks GF!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

SEWDimples said:


> I received my Suede Sloan in Olive from ILD.
> 
> I love it! I got for $149.00.
> 
> I'm so excited.


Gorgeous! Love the Olive!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;


Gorgeous color and bag! I have her in cranberry and it's a great bag to carry! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123


Love that color combo and style! Looks great on you! Enjoy


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!


----------



## elbgrl

My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!


----------



## ilikesunshine

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Wow...super fast delivery!  I like it...I think I would have kept her if I didn't cancel my order.  I will enjoy it through u


----------



## elbgrl

ilikesunshine said:


> Wow...super fast delivery!  I like it...I think I would have kept her if I didn't cancel my order.  I will enjoy it through u



Thanks!  Sophie is a great bag, I have her in green.


----------



## elbgrl

jss730 said:


> Hi all. This is my first post to the forum. I've been on for a few weeks and enjoy seeing everyone's beautiful bags. I found this beauty at Macy's today. I had pretty much made my way through all of the Dooney's they had when I saw her just randomly on a shelf. The color is strawberry and it is so pretty. Was hard to photograph the true color. And even better was she was on clearance...got a great deal!!!!! I just love her and wanted to share &#128522;&#128522;


Congrats and welcome!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123


Love the color!


Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!



Very pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212


Beautiful bag! Love the color combo! Enjoy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol





Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!



I love how you described her; "like melted brown sugar"! Perfect!  She's a cutie and you're going to have a lot of fun carrying her now and in the Spring/Summer.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Hey Rosie!

I'm happy Sophie arrived well taken care of!  She's a beauty!  

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *Belk clearance strikes again! *I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123



  Just when you think it's safe to go inside Belk! 

She's pretty! I love her color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I love how you described her; "like melted brown sugar"! Perfect!  She's a cutie and you're going to have a lot of fun carrying her now and in the Spring/Summer.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks RN! That's the first thing I thought of when I saw her...Brown Sugar! Lol! Well, I do have a sweet tooth, that's for sure!  I like this leather too! I don't think its stiff , It's very pliable, softer that saffiano leather IMO! I love all Dooney leathers I have .
She's a keeper!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!


Very pretty!



elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Great bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123


That is such a pretty color.


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the color combo! Enjoy


Thanks TMP!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Rosie!
> 
> I'm happy Sophie arrived well taken care of!  She's a beauty!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you RN!


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag.



Thanks TM!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Woohoo!   Congrats, Rosie.   I'm glad Sophie is perfect!


----------



## SEWDimples

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol



Cute bag. Congrats and enjoy!



elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Congrats! Looks great. I've been keeping my eye on this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Congrats and welcome!
> 
> Love the color!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!





Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag.





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!





SEWDimples said:


> Cute bag. Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looks great. I've been keeping my eye on this bag. Enjoy!



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that color combo and style! Looks great on you! Enjoy




Thank you!  This will be perfect during the summer with white capris. I'm already thinking ahead, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212




Awesome! She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol




Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Just when you think it's safe to go inside Belk!
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretty! I love her color!




LOL thanks!  I seem to have a thing for this color. I think this may be #3 or #4.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty color.




I agree, one of my favorites!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty! Congrats!


Thanks! I always think ahead too, when buying a purse, what I can wear with it in the upcoming seasons!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol




Love love that color combo! Glad that you love her.


----------



## so_me

I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.  

But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212



Gorgeous!
And she came perfect and with accessories, even better! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.



I think it is pretty good considering it is florentine leather and how some of the bags are a complete mess texture wise. At least yours is very smooth and looks consistent all over. I don't think anybody will notice the side color difference. 

I agree it wouldn't be acceptable at full price but at 50% off is pretty good and a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*so me:*  enjoy your new Florentine bag.  It's looks lovely and as it ages,  the color differences will probably be harder to see.


----------



## so_me

MaryBel said:


> I think it is pretty good considering it is florentine leather and how some of the bags are a complete mess texture wise. At least yours is very smooth and looks consistent all over. I don't think anybody will notice the side color difference.
> 
> I agree it wouldn't be acceptable at full price but at 50% off is pretty good and a gorgeous color. Congrats!



Thanks MaryBel!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *so me:*  enjoy your new Florentine bag.  It's looks lovely and as it ages,  the color differences will probably be harder to see.




Thanks Lavenderjunkie... I think/hoping it will blend better as it ages too.


----------



## MKB0925

so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.




What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love that color combo! Glad that you love her.


Thanks Pcann! I do like this color combo even better than the taupe in person, so it all worked out! I loaded her up and took her out today and already got a compliment on her !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.


I still think she's a beauty! And I don't mind slight variations in color especially in a lighter colored bag. It gives her character and it's almost like its supposed to be that way! It is a natural material. I love her! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thanks Marybel! Took her out today! She's super cute and easy to wear. I can also shorten the strap if I want to wear her on the crook of my arm!


----------



## MiaBorsa

so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.



Gorgeous bag!   Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk clearance strikes again! I was even able to use a 20% FB coupon as well!  Yes please!
> 
> I was trying on slacks for work and decided to take a quick mod shot.  And yes, another mint/Aqua/Seafoam bag for me, lol
> 
> View attachment 3281123




Twins! A real beauty NAC! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol







Thatsmypurse said:


> One more....she's cute, and not so small! I think she will look nice with a lot of Spring and summer colors , and white jeans!  Plus, I can wear her right now!




Very cute T! I have this one in Bordeaux with taupe. I love it too! It does hold a lot for a small bag. Enjoy, she looks great on you. 



elbgrl said:


> My new Sophie as is from the Q - shes a beauty and came perfect, even with the wallet and key fob !  A keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282212




Yay! Congrats Rosie. She's a beauty!  [emoji7]



so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.




Wow, she sure is gorgeous. I'm sorry she's not perfect, but maybe as the bag ages the colors will blend together better. Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Twins! A real beauty NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute T! I have this one in Bordeaux with taupe. I love it too! It does hold a lot for a small bag. Enjoy, she looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats Rosie. She's a beauty!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she sure is gorgeous. I'm sorry she's not perfect, but maybe as the bag ages the colors will blend together better. Enjoy!


Thanks TB! I actually fit my small purse organizer in it , so my stuff stays in one place!  Mine is the Sienna leather! I would like to get one in the Montecito leather one day!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! I actually fit my small purse organizer in it , so my stuff stays in one place!  Mine is the Sienna leather! I would like to get one in the Montecito leather one day!



Gotcha.  Sometimes it's hard to tell on my phone screen, but I can see it now on the big computer.  The colors are great!


----------



## so_me

Thatsmypurse said:


> I still think she's a beauty! And I don't mind slight variations in color especially in a lighter colored bag. It gives her character and it's almost like its supposed to be that way! It is a natural material. I love her! Enjoy!



Thanks! I like you thinking... my bag has character!



MKB0925 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!



Thank You!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:

Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975



She's adorable, NAC!   Is that a new color?   Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's adorable, NAC!   Is that a new color?   Congrats!




Thanks, Sarah! I haven't noticed the color before so it's new to me. It's much prettier and the pebbling is much more noticeable IRL. I love it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

so_me said:


> I received my bone Smith Bag from the Dooney sale online last week.  I love the bag, the color is darker, more yellow tone then my pics... more like french vanilla pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> But.... the side panel on one end is a completely different color bone, about 2 shades lighter.  The bag was half price and all sales final.   I could tell it was re-wrapped and not original packaging.  For the price I will keep it , but I would not have kept it at full price.  I was expecting something to be amiss ... All in all it was a fair price for a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sorry about the huge pics... I should have reduced the size.




She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Twins! A real beauty NAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute T! I have this one in Bordeaux with taupe. I love it too! It does hold a lot for a small bag. Enjoy, she looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats Rosie. She's a beauty!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, she sure is gorgeous. I'm sorry she's not perfect, but maybe as the bag ages the colors will blend together better. Enjoy!




Yay for twins!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975




OMG! You're killing me with these bags! I was watching the QVC recording from the recent QVC+ shows earlier tonight and I fell in love with his color!  Pink bags don't look good on me though so I'm very conflicted. I couldn't stop looking at her though. It's gorgeous. Yes, I believe this color is brand new. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ARGH.  The Logo Lock.   This is how it makes me feel....


----------



## letstalkbags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just received my ILD order....Small Serena Crossbody in Brown/White . Its like melted brown sugar!
> Not the best pic, it's hard to take a selfie with my IPad ! Lol


Beautiful colors ! I am waiting on a medium size this style in bone on its way to me. Now I can hardly wait. 
Also ordered my first pebble cross body drawstring! Enjoy yours, those colors are so perfect looking !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Beautiful colors ! I am waiting on a medium size this style in bone on its way to me. Now I can hardly wait.
> Also ordered my first pebble cross body drawstring! Enjoy yours, those colors are so perfect looking !


Thank you! And congrats! The Bone color combo is gorgeous too! I probably would have gotten that one too, but I have a few bags already in bone and white! Post pics when you get her! Love the pebbled crossbody too! What color did you get!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> ARGH.  The Logo Lock.   This is how it makes me feel....



 I'm the same way! I bought the suede LL and returned, now I see new colors and the nylon version and think; Maybe I need a Logo Lock! But I'm not a hobo bag girl! I only have 1 (coach Phoebe bag in dark plum?) Maybe someday I will break down! I wish Ilovedooney would offer them at a big discount , the I would definitely get one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm the same way! I bought the suede LL and returned, now it see new colors and the nylon version and think; Maybe I need a Logo Lock! But I'm not a hobo bag girl! I only have 1 (coach Phoebe bag in dark plum?) Maybe someday I will break down! I wish Ilovedooney would offer them at a big discount , the I would definitely get one!



  Over the past couple of years I have bought three Lolos...and returned two of them.   I still have the bordeaux, and every time I see new colors I am glued to the TV.   Sad, really.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Over the past couple of years I have bought three Lolos...and returned two of them.   I still have the bordeaux, and every time I see new colors I am glued to the TV.   Sad, really.


The Lolo tractor beam has yet to pull me in. I admire it on many of you ladies but it just does not pique my interest. I don't know what it is. I am just not found of the structure of it. I tend to like more details. Of course, that does not stop me from picking my favorite colors, bordeaux and white to name two. Not that you asked....


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975



So cute! Love it!
Congrats GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> The Lolo tractor beam has yet to pull me in. I admire it on many of you ladies but it just does not pique my interest. I don't know what it is. I am just not found of the structure of it. I tend to like more details. Of course, that does not stop me from picking my favorite colors, bordeaux and white to name two. Not that you asked....



Personally I find the bag too bulky for me.  I prefer a hobo to be relatively slim.  If they had made it with a base of about 3-4" it would be perfect IMO.       (Not that anyone asked.  )


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975


Love that new logo lock color! So fresh for Spring!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Personally I find the bag too bulky for me.  I prefer a hobo to be relatively slim.  If they had made it with a base of about 3-4" it would be perfect IMO.       (Not that anyone asked.  )


I agree! I'm a smaller bag girl, so I think that's another reason I don't own a Logo.....yet


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> The Lolo tractor beam has yet to pull me in. I admire it on many of you ladies but it just does not pique my interest. I don't know what it is. I am just not found of the structure of it. I tend to like more details. Of course, that does not stop me from picking my favorite colors, bordeaux and white to name two. Not that you asked....


I think the rainbow of colors draw me in and that cute chunky clasp!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> I think the rainbow of colors draw me in and that cute chunky clasp!


I agree, the hardware is very pretty. As far as colors, if I happen to be watching, I always pick my fav colors even if I don't plan to buy. Entertainment at its finest.  Sad, I know.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree, the hardware is very pretty. As far as colors, if I happen to be watching, I always pick my fav colors even if I don't plan to buy. Entertainment at its finest.  Sad, I know.


I do the same thing! I liked the Oyster today , dark grey , navy and mint! I think the bright colors are pretty but could be overwhelming with that much leather! JMO!  Not that I'm buying


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree, the hardware is very pretty. As far as colors, if I happen to be watching, I always pick my fav colors even if I don't plan to buy. Entertainment at its finest.  Sad, I know.




Me too.  I sit there and agonize over three colors trying to decide on one, knowing I'm not going to order. Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Me too.  I sit there and agonize over three colors trying to decide on one, knowing I'm not going to order. Lol!


 ok, so what colors did you agonize over this time just for S&G's


----------



## YankeeDooney

Gotta love Purse Club.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> ok, so what colors did you agonize over this time just for S&G's


I will play. Bordeaux, Bone, Oyster.....edgy, I know.


----------



## so_me

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975



Wow... Beautiful bag... with such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975



OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.

I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.
> 
> I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!


LIU,

I understand what you and your family are going through. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> I will play. Bordeaux, Bone, Oyster.....edgy, I know.


Lol! Those are colors I love too! Safe neutrals,  but gorgeous ! I love Bordeaux in Logo lock ! Once I have a bag or two in a certain color, I try and buy other colors I don't have, but its becoming more difficult as my collection grows.   I probably have the most multiples in blues ,white/bone and black.(but I wear my black ones the least)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Live It Up said:


> OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.
> 
> I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!


Prayers for you and your family, LIU!
TPF can be a nice distraction during stressful times, for sure. 
I love the Melon color, and can't wait to see your pics of your new bag.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> LIU,
> I understand what you and your family are going through. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.





Thatsmypurse said:


> Prayers for you and your family, LIU!
> TPF can be a nice distraction during stressful times, for sure.
> I love the Melon color, and can't wait to see your pics of your new bag.



Thanks, ladies. Your prayers are most appreciated!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's what the big brown truck brought to me today:
> 
> Miss LoLo in Baby Pink! The pebbling is gorgeous with this color, I love it!  I have the Celadon Lolo, but the baby pink is much prettier than that one.
> 
> View attachment 3283975



LoLo is so "pretty in pink"! 

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.
> 
> I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!



Sorry to hear of the issues your family is facing, LIU.   Blessings to you.   Check in with us when you can.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! You're killing me with these bags! I was watching the QVC recording from the recent QVC+ shows earlier tonight and I fell in love with his color!  Pink bags don't look good on me though so I'm very conflicted. I couldn't stop looking at her though. It's gorgeous. Yes, I believe this color is brand new. Enjoy!




I've been debating on another LoLo for awhile now.  I love the different colors she comes in.  And when I saw Baby Pink, I knew that would be perfect for the long, humid and hot summers we have around.  I was picturing in mind carrying her with white capris and top in a complimentary color.  



MiaBorsa said:


> ARGH.  The Logo Lock.   This is how it makes me feel....




Yep, that's how I felt.  I wasn't super enthused about the Celadon I purchased first - I think the color is different than I thought it would be.  But I love the look of the bag and the slouch.  So I decided to give LoLo another try in this color. I'm glad I did.  The pebbling is more pronounced on this one, which I love, and it's consistent all over the bag, which I love.  So I'm looking forward to carrying her. 






MaryBel said:


> So cute! Love it!
> Congrats GF!


Thanks GF!!  I love how pretty the Baby Pink is.



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that new logo lock color! So fresh for Spring!


It really is!  I'm looking forward to carrying her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.
> 
> I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!


 
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

so_me said:


> Wow... Beautiful bag... with such a gorgeous color!


 


It's even prettier in person.  I love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> LoLo is so "pretty in pink"!
> 
> Congrats!


 


Thanks RN!  She sure is!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> I agree! I'm a smaller bag girl, so I think that's another reason I don't own a Logo.....yet


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Personally I find the bag too bulky for me.  I prefer a hobo to be relatively slim.  If they had made it with a base of about 3-4" it would be perfect IMO.       (Not that anyone asked.  )


 


I thought that at first too, but compared to my Toledo Sophie and my recently acquired Drawstring bags, the LoLo is not that bulky to me.  But of course, everyone has their own frame of reference for what they like.  Especially in terms of how tall a person is - that makes a big difference. 


I was never a hobo bag kind of girl and look at me now, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I thought that at first too, but compared to my Toledo Sophie and my recently acquired Drawstring bags, the LoLo is not that bulky to me.  But of course, everyone has their own frame of reference for what they like.  Especially in terms of how tall a person is - that makes a big difference.
> 
> 
> I was never a hobo bag kind of girl and look at me now, lol.



   I LOVE the look of the Lolo...and the leather is just fabulous.  I have tried to love her but I just don't like the way she carries on my shoulder.  Your new pink bag is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I LOVE the look of the Lolo...and the leather is just fabulous.  I have tried to love her but I just don't like the way she carries on my shoulder.  Your new pink bag is absolutely gorgeous.




Oh yes, if you don't like how it sits in your shoulder, that's definitely a deal breaker. I understand completely.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Reading Outlet said they had LOLO for $149.  I got an email yesterday.   It's not the Q version,  but it's a great price and might be worth checking out for those who want to dip their toe in LOLO waters.


----------



## letstalkbags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you! And congrats! The Bone color combo is gorgeous too! I probably would have gotten that one too, but I have a few bags already in bone and white! Post pics when you get her! Love the pebbled crossbody too! What color did you get!


 The color is Aubergine which is a favorite of mine.  I want something in it every time I see the color . Trudysmom's pictures of her Kendall really sold me on it .  I am excited for it to arrive.


----------



## letstalkbags

Live It Up said:


> OMG! I LOVE that color. I bought the LoLo in Melon. It's a gorgeous cantaloupe color. I'll post a picture when I get a chance.
> 
> I've been super busy helping take care of my mother, who is recovering from a brain aneurysm. And on top of that, my 80 year old father is in ICU with possible heart problems. I've had little free time to spend on TPF. I sure have missed it AND all of you wonderful gals and your beautiful handbags!


Sorry to read this, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> The color is Aubergine which is a favorite of mine.  I want something in it every time I see the color . Trudysmom's pictures of her Kendall really sold me on it .  I am excited for it to arrive.


I love Aubergine! I was looking at that same bag and the Plum/taupe bag in the siena leather crossbody  , but I have a Coach Phoebe bag in black violet , so I got the brown  instead. I can't wait to see your bags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> Reading Outlet said they had LOLO for $149.  I got an email yesterday.   It's not the Q version,  but it's a great price and might be worth checking out for those who want to dip their toe in LOLO waters.


 
I think ILD had some LOLOs recently, but when I looked closer I noticed the handles were a different color than the rest of the bag.  I like the bag and handle all one color on this bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think ILD had some LOLOs recently, but when I looked closer I noticed the handles were a different color than the rest of the bag.  I like the bag and handle all one color on this bag.




I agree... The contrasting handles doesn't strike me. They had a couple colors at the outlet a couple weeks ago.


----------



## letstalkbags

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love Aubergine! I was looking at that same bag and the Plum/taupe bag in the siena leather crossbody  , but I have a Coach Phoebe bag in black violet , so I got the brown  instead. I can't wait to see your bags!


Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!



Whoa!   Nice haul!   They are all gorgeous.  Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!


Ooooooo, very pretty! Love the bone color especially.


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   Nice haul!   They are all gorgeous.  Congrats.


Thank you !
 I like the look of the stiff leather on Serena's very much, but LOVE the soft pebbled leather on the Kendall drawstring. Moved in right away !


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooo, very pretty! Love the bone color especially.


THANKS YD! I agree, the bone color is very pretty.


----------



## MelissaPurse

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] especially the aubergine crossbody Kendall we are bag twins[emoji5]&#65039; I am definitely a purple girl.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!




Beautiful bags girlfriend. Bag twins on the bone.


----------



## MKB0925

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!




Beautiful! The Aubergine is beautiful!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry to hear of the issues your family is facing, LIU.   Blessings to you.   Check in with us when you can.



Thank you. It turns out my father DID have a heart attack. He's still in ICU and I'm still spending all my time taking care of Mom.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!


Gorgeous ! I Love them all! I Really love the size of the Kendall ! Enjoy your awesome haul!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU*:  hope your parents both recover quickly.  Know that we are here when you need a little diversion and relaxation.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!




Cute! Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

A visit to Belk and a coupon resulted in another addition to my hobo family. 

And I got one all wrapped up and pretty. Here's a sneak peek.  Can't go wrong with a black bag.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I received two bags from Ilovedooney. The first one is the Montecito drawstring crossbody in gray/cranberry. Really pretty and the perfect size for me. The second is the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in Natural. I knew I was taking a chance buying without seeing her but still had high hopes. Unfortunately she is not without flaws.  She has creases/wrinkles on front and back. And they are not small.  Should I return her and take another chance? Although she has the creases/wrinkles, she's as smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ughh! It uploaded without the pictures.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> I received two bags from Ilovedooney. The first one is the Montecito drawstring crossbody in gray/cranberry. Really pretty and the perfect size for me. The second is the Florentine Twist Strap Hobo in Natural. I knew I was taking a chance buying without seeing her but still had high hopes. Unfortunately she is not without flaws.  She has creases/wrinkles on front and back. And they are not small.  Should I return her and take another chance? Although she has the creases/wrinkles, she's as smooth as a baby's bottom.

















Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beyondtheoldme

I couldn't pass up the current outlet promotion so I made another trip today. I checked out the entire store and then decided I would pass on the promo and get the florentine medium satchel but the promotion continued to call my name and I had to grab these two. Introducing the cross body and large Gabriella from the Madison signature line!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> A visit to Belk and a coupon resulted in another addition to my hobo family.
> 
> And I got one all wrapped up and pretty. Here's a sneak peek.  Can't go wrong with a black bag.
> 
> View attachment 3286642


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. It turns out my father DID have a heart attack. He's still in ICU and I'm still spending all my time taking care of Mom.



  Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Satcheldoll said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



The Montecito is beautiful.   Sorry about the florentine hobo.  I would send that one back for exchange or refund.   Some leather imperfections are normal, but that seems a little too much.


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the current outlet promotion so I made another trip today. I checked out the entire store and then decided I would pass on the promo and get the florentine medium satchel but the promotion continued to call my name and I had to grab these two. Introducing the cross body and large Gabriella from the Madison signature line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286899



Nice!   I love those classic colors.   Did you get the florentine satchel, too?


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think ILD had some LOLOs recently, but when I looked closer I noticed the handles were a different color than the rest of the bag.  I like the bag and handle all one color on this bag.




I saw these at the outlet today. They come with the accessory that came with the Brenna Satchel on the Q.  They had several colors including mint, orange, red, yellow, black/black, black, caramel, white.  I think that was it.


----------



## Twoboyz

letstalkbags said:


> Here are  my new Serena's and mini  Kendall (bone, black and aubergine).  All are keepers!




Gorgeous! Congrats!  I tried on the aubergine mini Kendall at the outlet today. So cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. It turns out my father DID have a heart attack. He's still in ICU and I'm still spending all my time taking care of Mom.




I'm so sorry LIU. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> The Montecito is beautiful.   Sorry about the florentine hobo.  I would send that one back for exchange or refund.   Some leather imperfections are normal, but that seems a little too much.


I agree.  I have never seen a Flo like that.  It is worth a second chance.  It is a beautiful bag. I have one, though I cannot remember which color.  I assure you that those wrinkles are a definite flaw.


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Gorgeous bags! Those dye lines seem to be a common problem, especially with the natural color. I have three bags that have them, one of them being my natural twist strap hobo I got at the outlet. I decided to live with it because all of the other ones were pebbled and scratched. I think I would rather have a smooth one with lines than a pebbled one. If it bothers you you might give it another shot because it's a great bag. 

Here is mine. The front is the better side and most of the lines are under the flap.


----------



## Twoboyz

I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> ARGH.  The Logo Lock.   This is how it makes me feel....





[emoji23]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035


Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036


Really nice bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035


Wow, very nice! I think we need to start a red bag thread just for the fun of it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035




Be still my heart!!!  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036




Vongrays! I really like this with the camel accents. If I didn't already have the Sutton Sydney, I would get the zip zip.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036


Okkkkk, I am not a siggy girl, BUT, this bag is the one I would not hesitate in getting. I love everything about it. Congrats on a great find TB! Of course, now I want one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you T!



Trudysmom said:


> Really nice bag.




Thanks T!



YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, very nice! I think we need to start a red bag thread just for the fun of it.




I think RN would appreciate that. [emoji4][emoji106]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!!!  Congrats on your new beauty!




Thanks NAC!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Vongrays! I really like this with the camel accents. If I didn't already have the Sutton Sydney, I would get the zip zip.




I wanted the Sydney back when it came out but I missed out. I love the coloring in this with the dark brown trim. Thanks NAC! 



YankeeDooney said:


> Okkkkk, I am not a siggy girl, BUT, this bag is the one I would not hesitate in getting. I love everything about it. Congrats on a great find TB! Of course, now I want one.




Thanks YD! Lol! This place has a way of doing that to us. They are in clearance and easy pay. Just sayin' [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks YD! Lol! This place has a way of doing that to us. They are in clearance and easy pay. Just sayin' [emoji16]



I wish......they are long gone, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bags! Those dye lines seem to be a common problem, especially with the natural color. I have three bags that have them, one of them being my natural twist strap hobo I got at the outlet. I decided to live with it because all of the other ones were pebbled and scratched. I think I would rather have a smooth one with lines than a pebbled one. If it bothers you you might give it another shot because it's a great bag.
> 
> Here is mine. The front is the better side and most of the lines are under the flap.
> 
> View attachment 3287033
> 
> View attachment 3287034


Thanks.  I'm tempted to order another one and see what I get before returning it. I'm not usually a shoulder/hobo bag girl, but I have this one in red and love it. So decided to take a chance on the natural. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

MiaBorsa said:


> The Montecito is beautiful.   Sorry about the florentine hobo.  I would send that one back for exchange or refund.   Some leather imperfections are normal, but that seems a little too much.


I thought it was excessive too. I'm going to order another one and see what I get.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I wish......they are long gone, unless I am missing something.




I'm sorry, I didn't realize they were gone. They where still there the other day. Maybe keep checking because they were gone and then popped back again. I thought I had missed out on the camel one and then it was available again. I thought I was going to get a return but it looked like it was brand new.


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks.  I'm tempted to order another one and see what I get before returning it. I'm not usually a shoulder/hobo bag girl, but I have this one in red and love it. So decided to take a chance on the natural.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




That's a great idea. Crossing my fingers that the reorder is in better shape. The red is beautiful. My moms friend got that one and that's what made me want this one in natural. 



Satcheldoll said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize they were gone. They where still there the other day. Maybe keep checking because they were gone and then popped back again. I thought I had missed out on the camel one and then it was available again. I thought I was going to get a return but it looked like it was brand new.


Ok thanks. I will be on the lookout.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035





Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036



Wow and wow!   Two beauties, TB!   Congrats.


----------



## suzannep

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036



Beautiful bag! Love the camel accent - it really complements the DB signature


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Okkkkk, I am not a siggy girl, BUT, this bag is the one I would not hesitate in getting. I love everything about it. Congrats on a great find TB! Of course, now I want one.




Uhhh yeah... Me too and I'm not a Siggy or ZZ girl... [emoji16]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love those classic colors.   Did you get the florentine satchel, too?




 Thank you! No I didn't pick up the Florentine satchel, I told the SA's I needed a reason to come back! LOL. [emoji23]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036




Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *I was channeling RN today at the outlet.* This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035



Mornin' TB!

You did me proud! Willa had been on my short list for a while but when I tried her on at the outlet recently I didn't "love" her like I thought I would.  I love your hobo!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036



She's beautiful!  So classy with the camel accents!  

Another winner!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow and wow!   Two beauties, TB!   Congrats.




Thanks Sarah! [emoji4]



suzannep said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the camel accent - it really complements the DB signature




Thanks Suzanne! That's what I love about it too. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh yeah... Me too and I'm not a Siggy or ZZ girl... [emoji16]




Thanks Pcan! [emoji4]



beyondtheoldme said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB!
> 
> 
> 
> You did me proud! Willa had been on my short list for a while but when I tried her on at the outlet recently I didn't "love" her like I thought I would.  I love your hobo!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks RN! I always say Will RN love this bag? You and red bags go together in my mind. Every time I look at one I think of you. [emoji4] I have this bag out where I can see it and every time I look at it it makes me happy. [emoji4]



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  So classy with the camel accents!
> 
> 
> 
> Another winner!  Congrats!




Thanks RN! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks RN! I always say Will RN love this bag?* You and red bags go together in my mind. Every time I look at one I think of you. [*emoji4] I have this bag out where I can see it and every time I look at it it makes me happy. [emoji4]



Thanks TB! 

I'm so glad looking at your bag makes you happy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Vongrays! I really like this with the camel accents. If I didn't already have the Sutton Sydney, I would get the zip zip.




That was supposed to say Congrats!  Crazy autocorrect.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That was supposed to say Congrats!  Crazy autocorrect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3287471



She's a beaut, NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut, NAC!




I can't believe how much I like a black bag. But I know y'all understand.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That was supposed to say Congrats!  Crazy autocorrect.




[emoji23] evil autocorrect! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3287471




I love it! I have the same feelings about the black. It looks so great on.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036



I love this bag! The zip zip was a surprise for me. I had looked at them for quite awhile and always thought they were a bit too small but they really aren't and are so easy to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I love this bag! The zip zip was a surprise for me. I had looked at them for quite awhile and always thought they were a bit too small but they really aren't and are so easy to carry.




Thanks Swags! It's such a great bag. They were a surprise for me too. [emoji4]


----------



## letstalkbags

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] especially the aubergine crossbody Kendall we are bag twins[emoji5]&#65039; I am definitely a purple girl.


I too am a purple girl  ! The aubergine is one of the prettiest purple colors on the Dooney's
imo !


PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags girlfriend. Bag twins on the bone.


  Thanks, twin !



MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful! The Aubergine is beautiful!


Yes, a deep beautiful purple !



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous ! I Love them all! I Really love the size of the Kendall ! Enjoy your awesome haul!


Thanks ! I love the Kendall size too!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cute! Congrats on your new beauties!


Thank you !



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!  I tried on the aubergine mini Kendall at the outlet today. So cute.


Thanks. This was my first, never thought to try it before. Glad I did because I love it !


----------



## letstalkbags

Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 3287035


Love the color and the style ! Just beautiful !


----------



## letstalkbags

Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036


I love every zip zip and this Sutton is calling to me ! What a beauty !


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3287471


SO NICE ! I have been wondering about this style and now I want one !
 Are the straps adjustable?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Satcheldoll said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app





beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the current outlet promotion so I made another trip today. I checked out the entire store and then decided I would pass on the promo and get the florentine medium satchel but the promotion continued to call my name and I had to grab these two. Introducing the cross body and large Gabriella from the Madison signature line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286899


Nice bags! 



Twoboyz said:


> I was channeling RN today at the outlet. This was a surprise purchase. I had the hardest time deciding between this and a red saffiano Willa. I went with this because it's more my size and my favorite hobo.  Now I want the Willa too! This red in saffiano is TDF!
> That saff is awesome in red! I wanted a bitsy bag In that color, but the Red is Never on sale online! Enjoy that beauty !
> 
> View attachment 3287035





Twoboyz said:


> I finally succumbed to this bag. My first Sutton. This is with the camel accents. I am really loving zip zip satchels these days.
> 
> View attachment 3287036



Love the zip zip and theSutton print and coating is so lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Satcheldoll said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely bags! I still like the twist hobo even with the lines! It's the nature of leather  but I like it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3287471


Lovely NAC! I keep looking at these on ILD!  Congrats! I love your color combo you chose!


----------



## Suzwhat

Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Suz:*  enjoy your new Chiara.  I love the black and saddle brown color combo.  You are right... the full size Chiara is a heavy bag,  so is the smaller one.  I have one purchased years ago.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288349



She's a beauty, Suz.  I had a Chiara a few years back and I have wondered whether this new pebbled model is as heavy as those old ones were.   Which lining is in that bag?


----------



## aerinha

U.S. Made flo small satchel arrived. Pretty sure she is going back. For starters ILD called it black/black but it has brown whip stitching which is not for me. On top of that, the leather is quite dull and has visible grain.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  sorry your new navy satchel doesn't make the cut.  But the good news is you can return it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288349


Love that color combo! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely bags! I still like the twist hobo even with the lines! It's the nature of leather [emoji23] but I like it!


Thanks.  I'm torn. I took a chance and ordered another one. I'm going to hold on to this one until number 2 arrives. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> U.S. Made flo small satchel arrived. Pretty sure she is going back. For starters ILD called it black/black but it has brown whip stitching which is not for me. On top of that, the leather is quite dull and has visible grain.




That's a shame, she looks really pretty in the picture.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288349




What a cute bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely NAC! I keep looking at these on ILD!  Congrats! I love your color combo you chose!




Me too! It's hard to go wrong with a black bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> SO NICE ! I have been wondering about this style and now I want one !
> Are the straps adjustable?




I'm not sure if they are adjustable. There are additional holes so in theory I guess they are.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288349


Love the black Suz! Very pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> U.S. Made flo small satchel arrived. Pretty sure she is going back. For starters ILD called it black/black but it has brown whip stitching which is not for me. On top of that, the leather is quite dull and has visible grain.


I actually like the brown whip stitching. I do understand why you want to send it back. I preferred the gorgeous smooth leather on TB's black satchel. However, this bag is still very pretty. Maybe you should think about it a bit.


----------



## Suzwhat

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Suz:*  enjoy your new Chiara.  I love the black and saddle brown color combo.  You are right... the full size Chiara is a heavy bag,  so is the smaller one.  I have one purchased years ago.



Thank you, LavJunkie!



MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, Suz.  I had a Chiara a few years back and I have wondered whether this new pebbled model is as heavy as those old ones were.   Which lining is in that bag?



Thank you!  It is the red cotton lining.  It does not feel that heavy on the shoulder.  I think I will use it again tomorrow.  So, must be love!

It was on sale for 50% off when I got it.  Then it went to 40, now it is only 20% off.  The price is going in the wrong direction ILD!



Satcheldoll said:


> Love that color combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a cute bag!



Thank you, NAC!



YankeeDooney said:


> Love the black Suz! Very pretty.




Thank you YD!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I actually like the brown whip stitching. I do understand why you want to send it back. I preferred the gorgeous smooth leather on TB's black satchel. However, this bag is still very pretty. Maybe you should think about it a bit.



If it were just the brown whip stitching and the whole bag was as smooth as the handles, I would live with it but in comparison with my 3 other flos, the leather just isn't doing it for me.  And is doesn't look that black IRL.  Oh, and the handles are wider than normal which is uncomfortable.

I will sleep on it, because it is pretty (it just isn't what I hoped), but I think I maybe better off returning it in hopes of finding a black in person that meets my criteria.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I had to share a picture of Black Hobo all unwrapped and looking pretty.  Ta Dah!
> View attachment 3287471




Love, love this bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

aerinha said:


> U.S. Made flo small satchel arrived. Pretty sure she is going back. For starters ILD called it black/black but it has brown whip stitching which is not for me. On top of that, the leather is quite dull and has visible grain.




Sorry it is not love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Love, love this bag!




Me too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

letstalkbags said:


> I love every zip zip and this Sutton is calling to me ! What a beauty !




Thank you! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the zip zip and theSutton print and coating is so lovely! Congrats!




Thank you! 




Suzwhat said:


> Pebble grain Chiara. This is a big bag and it is not light.  I love the retro look and the black and brown combo.  It came flat from ILD and I'm still working out the creases. I can fit the handles over my shoulder so it is easier to carry.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288349




It's so beautiful. I love the nice thick straps. I tried it on at the outlet and it was very nice. Congrats. 



aerinha said:


> U.S. Made flo small satchel arrived. Pretty sure she is going back. For starters ILD called it black/black but it has brown whip stitching which is not for me. On top of that, the leather is quite dull and has visible grain.




I'm sorry she's a disappointment. [emoji17]


----------



## letstalkbags

Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!




Oh yes!!! Beautiful and I love the charm. Stunning bag.


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yes!!! Beautiful and I love the charm. Stunning bag.


Thanks, the charm is from a Betsey Johnson necklace added with a ball-chain.


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!


It really is a beauty. I received this one today as well. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!




She's a beauty!  Glad she's a keeper.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!


Gorgeous! And that charm is perfect! Love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!




So beautiful.  The charm made me smile.


----------



## Twoboyz

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!




It's gorgeous! How perfect is that charm [emoji4]


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> It really is a beauty. I received this one today as well. Congrats!


We are twins ! Enjoy yours !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty!  Glad she's a keeper.


Thanks, I'm glad too !



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! And that charm is perfect! Love it!


Thanks, I really like the cognac color and the charm does go well.



Suzwhat said:


> So beautiful.  The charm made me smile.


Thanks, and glad to hear you like the charm !



Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous! How perfect is that charm [emoji4]


Thanks,that's what I thought when I took it off the necklace, so it will stay on the zip zip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!



Hi LTB!

I love zip zip satchels!  Your cognac is beautiful! 

I'm happy she's a keeper!  Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

If you ladies keep showing your beautifull lizard embossed zip zip handbags,  I'm going to weaken and order one too.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!

Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.




Now she is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> Now she is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The big brown truck brought me a little something from ILD. I caved and got the pebbled hobo in Jeans. How could I say no to blue?


----------



## elbgrl

letstalkbags said:


> Missed the one I returned,  so I tried the cognac zip zip from Macy's sale + 25% off and so glad I did. Moved right in. Definitely a keeper!





MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.



These lizard zip zips are gorgeous ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck brought me a little something from ILD. I caved and got the pebbled hobo in Jeans. How could I say no to blue?
> View attachment 3290567



Gorgeous in blue! Love it! Congrats GF!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> These lizard zip zips are gorgeous ladies!



Thank you Rosie!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.


The lizard is so gorgeous in Bone! Enjoy!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck brought me a little something from ILD. I caved and got the pebbled hobo in Jeans. How could I say no to blue?
> View attachment 3290567



Great color! I love blue bags, I have quite a few of them


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> The lizard is so gorgeous in Bone! Enjoy!



Thanks GF!
I'm so glad I ordered it even though I said no more zip zips for me!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  lizard zz in bone is stunning.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I'm so glad I ordered it even though I said no more zip zips for me!


Famous last words of many of us on TPF!


----------



## letstalkbags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LTB!
> 
> I love zip zip satchels!  Your cognac is beautiful!
> 
> I'm happy she's a keeper!  Congrats!





lavenderjunkie said:


> If you ladies keep showing your beautifull lizard embossed zip zip handbags,  I'm going to weaken and order one too.





elbgrl said:


> These lizard zip zips are gorgeous ladies!



*Thanks everyone !*


----------



## letstalkbags

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.


Pretty, I saw this one in the store and it is a beauty ! Congrats !


----------



## letstalkbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck brought me a little something from ILD. I caved and got the pebbled hobo in Jeans. How could I say no to blue?
> View attachment 3290567


That is a pretty blue ! I have a Chelsea in it, such a nice color. Interested in this hobo style though !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop. 

I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!

These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color. 

All wrapped up



Front 



Back



Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.


OMG GF, I love this one too. The texture shows so much better in your picture.

I have found that the grey and cognac colors are slightly fussy in that the pattern is not positioned quite right on the bag or the color has irregularities, depending on the bag you receive. Of course, I am finicky but, seeing these bags in person is like finding the right smooth Florentine. 

I suspect the bone and black would not present those issues because they are solid colors. I do like the grey and cognac and may exchange. I did see a cognac in the store that I thought was stunning but no sale then. It is quite a distance but I may call tomorrow to see if they have a few. I would rather pick my own, wouldn't we all.....so it may be worth the effort to be happy.

But again, overall, the lizard bags are stunning. I think they have a luxe look.

BTW, wait for another sale LJ. I suspect it will come around soon enough.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside lighting but very true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794


Very nice Pcan. I agree about the details, plus I like the red/maroon edgecoat. I noticed that on the Medium Pocket Satchel as well. It is a nice detail that adds a little spunk.

Glad you have attentive SA's that watch out for their best customers. That is so awesome that they call you regarding nice new arrivals.

Congrats on your new loooove!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The big brown truck brought me a little something from ILD. I caved and got the pebbled hobo in Jeans. How could I say no to blue?
> View attachment 3290567


Yes, how could you say no. Beautiful blue NAC!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794


Beautiful bag.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  lizard zz in bone is stunning.



Thanks GF! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

thatsmypurse said:


> famous last words of many of us on tpf!



Yep, I agree!


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> Pretty, I saw this one in the store and it is a beauty ! Congrats !



Thanks!
This one was the only color I had not seen so I wasn't sure if I was going to love what I was getting, but I do!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794



She is gorgeous GF! Congrats!
You are lucky that your outlet gets good selection! She is so smooth! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG GF, I love this one too. The texture shows so much better in your picture.
> 
> I have found that the grey and cognac colors are slightly fussy in that the pattern is not positioned quite right on the bag or the color has irregularities, depending on the bag you receive. Of course, I am finicky but, seeing these bags in person is like finding the right smooth Florentine.
> 
> I suspect the bone and black would not present those issues because they are solid colors. I do like the grey and cognac and may exchange. I did see a cognac in the store that I thought was stunning but no sale then. It is quite a distance but I may call tomorrow to see if they have a few. I would rather pick my own, wouldn't we all.....so it may be worth the effort to be happy.
> 
> But again, overall, the lizard bags at stunning. I think they have a luxe look.
> 
> BTW, wait for another sale LJ. I suspect it will come around soon enough.



Thanks GF! There isn't a bad color in this collection, all of them are gorgeous and it's just a matter of personal color preference or colors that you don't have.

I agree GF, I think the black and bone are easier colors since they are solid and the cognac and gray more difficult but at the same time more interesting, but as you say, you need to find one that you like. I think it's worth the drive if they have a few so you can see if they have any that you like and that way you can exchange.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794


Gorgeous Pcann! I love the contrast colors on this one! I'm a sucker for bags with contrasting trim, I guess that's what first attracted me to the Dooney brand !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794




Wow!  She's gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.



*Oh mannnnnn this lizard is striking!!*



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  She's gorgeous!  Congrats!



* Holy Kelly Clarkson, stop the BUS, this Florentine is still Dees eye catching gorgeous!!
Please mod shot this for us*


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794


So pretty ! What a nice cheery yellow the sunflower Flo is ! Congrats and enjoy !


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.




Beautiful! I didn't know it came in bone. It looks very elegant. Enjoy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.




Oh wow!!! Gorgeous... Love that color combo.  Congrats GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.



Mornin' MB! 

Good to hear from you!  I hope the week is winding down and you'll be able to enjoy the weekend!

Your bone lizard zip zip is beautiful! I'm happy she was delivered carefully in a box this time!


----------



## gm2amm

MaryBel said:


> I'm way behind so I'll just say beautiful bags ladies!
> 
> Here's my lizard zip zip in Bone from Macys. I was so happy when I saw they brought a box (instead of a plastic bag like last time) and once I got it out, I was so happy I ordered. It's totally gorgeous.


Such a gorgeous bag! The lizard really takes the bag up a notch on the elegance scale! Glad Macy's packed her in the shipping box she deserved~


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know it came in bone. It looks very elegant. Enjoy!



Thanks GF!
I didn't either. I had only seen it on Macy's website, so it was a gamble but it is love!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! Gorgeous... Love that color combo.  Congrats GF!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> Good to hear from you!  I hope the week is winding down and you'll be able to enjoy the weekend!
> 
> Your bone lizard zip zip is beautiful! I'm happy she was delivered carefully in a box this time!



Hey GF 

It's finally slowing down a bit. I can't wait for the weekend! I wish it was Friday.

Thanks GF, I really love it! I love zip zip in bone or white with natural trim combo but I have always been a bit afraid of getting them dirty or stained so I've always skipped it but I think this leather would be worry free! She is perfect and came wrapped brand new but they still need to improve their packing. It was just the bag inside the plastic bag it came from Dooney and the just inside the box, nothing else, not even peanuts! You know, packing peanuts! crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

gm2amm said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! The lizard really takes the bag up a notch on the elegance scale! Glad Macy's packed her in the shipping box she deserved~



Thank you GF!
You are right, it looks very elegant!

I hope they get rid of the idea of shipping in plastic bags instead of boxes. That's crazy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.



Oh no, don't get me started with the matching wallet...don't want to start obsessing about it 

Gorgeous set! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.



Hey Sarah!

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.


Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, don't get me started with the matching wallet...don't want to start obsessing about it
> 
> Gorgeous set! Congrats!


   Muhahaha.  You know you want one.    



RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> What a beautiful pair!


 Hey chickie!!   :kiss:   Thanks; I'm trying to wean myself off of wallets but it's total fail so far.  



Trudysmom said:


> Very nice!


  Thanks TM!


----------



## Chanticleer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794




Stunning satchel!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.




Perfect!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.


Very nice set !  I was looking at these on line but never purchased one. How are they compared to Coach soft wallets? Do you like this type better ?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794




She's a beauty! I think you chose well. The contrast is so gorgeous. She does  look like a sunflower. [emoji258]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.




Gorgeous pair!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale and it came yesterday.


Beautiful! Love the matching wallet too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy all!   I'm behind on this thread, so I'll just say "gorgeous bags, everyone!!"    *I nabbed the lizard wallet to go with my zipzip during Macy's last sale* and it came yesterday.



Well, of course you did.  Wouldn't expect anything different. Glad you waited for the sale this time. it makes a lovely set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect!


 Thanks!



letstalkbags said:


> Very nice set !  I was looking at these on line but never purchased one. How are they compared to Coach soft wallets? Do you like this type better ?


  Thanks.  The Coach soft wallets are my absolute favorites; I love the size of them so I would prefer those to the Dooney.   Of course, this one matches my bag so what could I do??    



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous pair!


Thanks!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful! Love the matching wallet too!


 Thank you!


----------



## BagAddiction712

After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the back


----------



## Caledonia

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> 3 weeks wait? Yikes. My ILD order has yet to be shipped, but it's just been 1 week. Beautiful wristlet - love the cabbage pattern.


----------



## montana_patina

My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885




Very pretty. I'm glad you finally got it. That's a long time to wait! 



montana_patina said:


> My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!




So cute! I'm so glad you love it! I think these cute and unique prints are perfect for small bags and accessories. Enjoy!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Caledonia said:


> BagAddiction712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> 3 weeks wait? Yikes. My ILD order has yet to be shipped, but it's just been 1 week. Beautiful wristlet - love the cabbage pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! It was stuck at the original fed ex facility all that time. I never had an issue with ILD but it took them that long to resolve the issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885



Three weeks!  For a wristlet? (For anything!)  I'm sorry it took so long.  She's beautiful!  I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## suzannep

Speaking of ILoveDooney, does anyone know if they are strict about the 30 day return period? I'm a tad over and don't want to mail the bag in only to have them deny the return (if they would even do that? Idk). Honestly, you blink and a whole month goes by!


----------



## montana_patina

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I'm so glad you love it! I think these cute and unique prints are perfect for small bags and accessories. Enjoy!



Thanks! I'm probably too old for it and it matches maybe 5% of my wardrobe buuut - I really like looking at it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885



Such a pretty print, BA.   Enjoy your new wristlet; it looks like it was well worth the wait.


----------



## MiaBorsa

suzannep said:


> Speaking of ILoveDooney, does anyone know if they are strict about the 30 day return period? I'm a tad over and don't want to mail the bag in only to have them deny the return (if they would even do that? Idk). Honestly, you blink and a whole month goes by!


Why don't you call or email them?   A few years back they only allowed 2 weeks, and they were very strict about that.   Then they changed to 30 days which gave buyers a little more time to make up their minds.


----------



## MiaBorsa

montana_patina said:


> My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!



Cute little bag!   I love all the bright colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, of course you did.  Wouldn't expect anything different. Glad you waited for the sale this time. it makes a lovely set!



Hey, I only paid $140 for the bag (sale plus "Macy's Money" or something.)   Then I got a good deal on the wallet, too!  (Sale price + 25%)


----------



## Trudysmom

montana_patina said:


> My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!


Very pretty bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

montana_patina said:


> My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!


Very cute and yummy looking too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885


Love it! Sorry u had to wait so long. I usually have to wait a week to 10 Day a when I order from ILD, but I placed an order on Tuer.3/1 and got it this morning! Enjoy your wrislet, she's so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Close up of fob.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!



Very pretty GF!
I saw it at the outlet on Wednesday night and remember our chat about it and I knew you would love it! the color is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty GF!
> I saw it at the outlet on Wednesday night and remember our chat about it and I knew you would love it! the color is TDF! Congrats!


Thank you MB! I really do love the color! It's so pretty IRL and It looks so nice with the brown leather trim too! Thanks again for sharing your pics and opinion , it really helped me! I did call a few outlets first and they didn't have Mint and the only ship -able colors were Red , light pink and hot pink. Plus, I would have to pay tax and shipping costs. So for 15 bucks more, I got the color I thought I would like best! I mode the right choice!
Ps...I love the little duck fob too! I probably wouldn't  have looked at the accessories if I didn't see yours !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!



Nice!   I love the color and your ducky fob is adorable!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!


Oooo, pretty color TMP! It's so fresh.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885


I love that pattern too! Congrats on finally getting it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, pretty color TMP! It's so fresh.


Thanks YD! Yes, it makes me feel ready for Spring!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I love the color and your ducky fob is adorable!


Thank you! She's so pretty! The duck is really cute too! Just need to decide what to do with the duck! Lol, use as a keychain or as a purse decoration!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> 
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Close up of fob.




Love both the bag and the fob! Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love both the bag and the fob! Congrats on your new beauties!


Thanks NAC! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Close up of fob.



I saw these pics when I was out and forgot to comment on them when I got home.  Your mint nylon DS is beautiful!  She'd be great with navy or any of the Spring colors!  And I love your fob!

Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I saw these pics when I was out and forgot to comment on them when I got home.  Your mint nylon DS is beautiful!  She'd be great with navy or any of the Spring colors!  And I love your fob!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks RN! She's definitely a keeper! I'm gonna rock the "sporty chic" look with this girl!


----------



## MaryBel

BagAddiction712 said:


> After waiting THREE weeks and going back and forth with ILD, I finally got my cabbage rose in blue wristlet!! I just love this pattern it's so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291883
> 
> And the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291885



WOW, 3 weeks is Crazy!
I love this print! I have the tote! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

montana_patina said:


> My Ruby Cupcakes came today! I have always admired this print but didn't hang on to any of my previous purchases - I didn't love the vachetta and I thought the bags might be too big for the print. But I love the print in this mini size with the pink leather!



She is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thank you MB! I really do love the color! It's so pretty IRL and It looks so nice with the brown leather trim too! Thanks again for sharing your pics and opinion , it really helped me! I did call a few outlets first and they didn't have Mint and the only ship -able colors were Red , light pink and hot pink. Plus, I would have to pay tax and shipping costs. So for 15 bucks more, I got the color I thought I would like best! I mode the right choice!
> Ps...I love the little duck fob too! I probably wouldn't  have looked at the accessories if I didn't see yours !



Hey, happy to enable, I mean help


----------



## 1Professor

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I went with the large Flo (versus the small) in Sunflower and sooo glad I did. She's the perfect size I love. She's smooth, soft and the scratch/carefree type of texture of Florentine like my Bone, Black, Salmon and Ocean in this style. The texture also makes it feel much lighter in weight than my Natural. I'm loving her!!! What makes me more happy is that she has a red zipper and TMoro whip stitching which justifies having 2 bags in this color. [emoji16]. The Clayton is more tonal with the handles and zipper. This one has more of a pop.
> 
> I've satisfied my Sunflower craving... NEXXXTT!!!
> 
> These are inside using lighting but VERY true to color.
> 
> All wrapped up
> View attachment 3290793
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 3290771
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3290772
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red and TMoro whip stitching on this color
> View attachment 3290794


Wow! So gorgeous. My Dooney collection only has one Florentine like this one, in denim blue (which I love), but now I'm REALLY NEEDING the yellow. *sigh*


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> 
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!




Beautiful color! Definitely worth the little extra especially if you're getting what you want. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey, happy to enable, I mean help



I think you had it right the first time.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Well, I took a chance and ordered the twist strap hobo again. I'm not even going to unwrap it. No lines, but it's pebbled.  It's not an extreme pebbling but not what I want. I ordered a hobo from my other favorite brand to see if the leather is comparable. Fingers crossed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

1Professor said:


> Wow! So gorgeous. My Dooney collection only has one Florentine like this one, in denim blue (which I love), but now I'm REALLY NEEDING the yellow. *sigh*




Thank you girlfriend! I really love this bag. A yellow would be a great addition to your collection. I consider yellow a neutral. It can be paired with so many colors. I bet your Denim is gorgeous. It's the perfect shade of blue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> Well, I took a chance and ordered the twist strap hobo again. I'm not even going to unwrap it. No lines, but it's pebbled.  It's not an extreme pebbling but not what I want. I ordered a hobo from my other favorite brand to see if the leather is comparable. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293310
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Oh no... Sorry you got a doozey! Crossing my fingers for you too girlfriend!


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> Well, I took a chance and ordered the twist strap hobo again. I'm not even going to unwrap it. No lines, but it's pebbled.  It's not an extreme pebbling but not what I want. I ordered a hobo from my other favorite brand to see if the leather is comparable. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293310
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




I'm sorry it didn't work out. I hope you love the replacement. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## 1Professor

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I really love this bag. A yellow would be a great addition to your collection. I consider yellow a neutral. It can be paired with so many colors. I bet your Denim is gorgeous. It's the perfect shade of blue.




It's your fault, handbag sister. Just returned from the Premium Outlet Dooney store with a sunset yellow Clayton! Never had a Clayton, the color makes me smile. 50% off. Lush Florentine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

1Professor said:


> It's your fault, handbag sister. Just returned from the Premium Outlet Dooney store with a sunset yellow Clayton! Never had a Clayton, the color makes me smile. 50% off. Lush Florentine.




Yes!!! Enabler is my first name. [emoji16]. So excited for you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks TB! I agree about spending a little more, than regretting I didn't get my first color choice!
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out. I hope you love the replacement. Crossing my fingers.


Messed up again, always in a rush ! My response above was meant for you., than I responded to the wrong post! Lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

1Professor said:


> It's your fault, handbag sister. Just returned from the Premium Outlet Dooney store with a sunset yellow Clayton! Never had a Clayton, the color makes me smile. 50% off. Lush Florentine.


Gorgeous color and bag! Enjoy! It's so easy to be influenced by all these gorgeous bags that are posted on this Forum!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards has new items on clearance this weekend. And of course this had to come home with me.

Pebbled Hobo in Elephant. It's official, I am obsessed  with hobos now, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

1Professor said:


> It's your fault, handbag sister. Just returned from the Premium Outlet Dooney store with a sunset yellow Clayton! Never had a Clayton, the color makes me smile. 50% off. Lush Florentine.




Beautiful! Congrats [emoji258]



Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! I agree about spending a little more, than regretting I didn't get my first color choice!
> 
> Have a nice weekend!




Have a nice weekend as well! [emoji4]



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards has new items on clearance this weekend. And of course this had to come home with me.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Elephant. It's official, I am obsessed  with hobos now, lol.
> View attachment 3294265




This is just the best hobo! Congrats on adding another great color to your collection. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Congrats [emoji258]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice weekend as well! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the best hobo! Congrats on adding another great color to your collection. [emoji4]




Thanks TB! I was surprised to see this color on clearance already. But I did not hesitate to snatch her up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards has new items on clearance this weekend. And of course this had to come home with me.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Elephant. It's official, I am obsessed  with hobos now, lol.
> View attachment 3294265



Twins!   I love the elephant color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!   I love the elephant color.




Yay for twins!  Me too!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards has new items on clearance this weekend. And of course this had to come home with me.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Elephant. It's official, I am obsessed  with hobos now, lol.
> View attachment 3294265


Love that color and style! Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that color and style! Enjoy!




Thanks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!


One of these days I'm gonna get one of those ! Lol! I have a lot of satchels, a few drawstrings and only one hobo(Coach Phoebe) , but I really love yours when you post them!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> One of these days I'm gonna get one of those ! Lol! I have a lot of satchels, a few drawstrings and only one hobo(Coach Phoebe) , but I really love yours when you post them!




I resisted trying the hobos for a long time and now I don't even remember why.  I love how easy they are to carry. 

Oh, and I love my Phoebes and may have a few colors. Just a couple, lol.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I think you had it right the first time.



Right, but let's just pretend


----------



## MaryBel

Satcheldoll said:


> Well, I took a chance and ordered the twist strap hobo again. I'm not even going to unwrap it. No lines, but it's pebbled.  It's not an extreme pebbling but not what I want. I ordered a hobo from my other favorite brand to see if the leather is comparable. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293310
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



OMG, Love the Brahmin! Can't wait to see it!
Sorry about the twist strap hobo, but if it doesn't make you happy, back it should go.


----------



## MaryBel

1Professor said:


> It's your fault, handbag sister. Just returned from the Premium Outlet Dooney store with a sunset yellow Clayton! Never had a Clayton, the color makes me smile. 50% off. Lush Florentine.



Clayton is gorgeous in yellow! Congrats!
Triplets!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards has new items on clearance this weekend. And of course this had to come home with me.
> 
> Pebbled Hobo in Elephant. It's official, I am obsessed  with hobos now, lol.
> View attachment 3294265



Nice score GF! Congrats!
You need to make a family shot of all the hobos you have!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I resisted trying the hobos for a long time and now I don't even remember why.  I love how easy they are to carry.
> 
> Oh, and I love my Phoebes and may have a few colors. Just a couple, lol.



GF, the same is happening to me, I like them but I don't know why I never get one, I'm analyzing it right now, I'm thinking that probably is the size, looks small to me. I think it's going to be like the zip zipz, that they look small but you can fit a lot, and once I get one, I'm going to start getting more and more just like you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, the same is happening to me, I like them but I don't know why I never get one, I'm analyzing it right now, I'm thinking that probably is the size, looks small to me. I think it's going to be like the zip zipz, that they look small but you can fit a lot, and once I get one, I'm going to start getting more and more just like you!



I find that they are actually the perfect size for me.  They are soft and comfortable and hold my stuff easily, with a nice strap drop.  Just the perfect bag IMO.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I find that they are actually the perfect size for me.  They are soft and comfortable and hold my stuff easily, with a nice strap drop.  Just the perfect bag IMO.



I think you are right, I think they are the perfect size but my head thinks it's too small, just like it did with the zip zips.  I think it's a visual thing for me and I need to slow down and try my stuff at the store. I'm sure it will fit and I'll be immediately in love with it since I like the look.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I think you are right, I think they are the perfect size but my head thinks it's too small, just like it did with the zip zips.  I think it's a visual thing for me and I need to slow down and try my stuff at the store. I'm sure it will fit and I'll be immediately in love with it since I like the look.




I'm the same way... I know the ZZ's hold a lot but to me it looks tiny on the body. Same with the pebbled hobo. When I try it on, it looks and feels awkward. Maybe I'm too big and the bag is perfect? [emoji57]. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think you are right, I think they are the perfect size but my head thinks it's too small, just like it did with the zip zips.  I think it's a visual thing for me and I need to slow down and try my stuff at the store. I'm sure it will fit and I'll be immediately in love with it since I like the look.



I like the proportion of the hobo size to my size, if that makes sense.   A lot of my hobos look like they are wearing me.     My usual issue with a shoulder bag is that I absolutely cannot STAND an "armpit bag" or a bulky bag.   The hobo is just perfect IMO.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the proportion of the hobo size to my size, if that makes sense.   A lot of my hobos look like they are wearing me.     My usual issue with a shoulder bag is that I absolutely cannot STAND an "armpit bag" or a bulky bag.   The hobo is just perfect IMO.




Just to add to the hobo conversation, I carried my red saffiano one today and it is literally like nothing was on my shoulder. This one is even lighter than the Pebbled one I think. I thought to myself, I think I have just found my favorite bag to carry.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Nice score GF! Congrats!
> You need to make a family shot of all the hobos you have!




That's a good idea.  I need to do that soon. 



MaryBel said:


> GF, the same is happening to me, I like them but I don't know why I never get one, I'm analyzing it right now, I'm thinking that probably is the size, looks small to me. I think it's going to be like the zip zipz, that they look small but you can fit a lot, and once I get one, I'm going to start getting more and more just like you!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> I find that they are actually the perfect size for me.  They are soft and comfortable and hold my stuff easily, with a nice strap drop.  Just the perfect bag IMO.


 


MaryBel said:


> I think you are right, I think they are the perfect size but my head thinks it's too small, just like it did with the zip zips.  I think it's a visual thing for me and I need to slow down and try my stuff at the store. I'm sure it will fit and I'll be immediately in love with it since I like the look.


 
I think the reason I resisted the hobo at first was that I didn't like how the bag looked when it slouched even though I really liked the shape of the bag.  But then I saw a picture Sarah posted not long ago where she had helped the slouch go in the right direction.  Once I saw that something clicked and I was in.


I also like that the bag still has structure even though it's a hobo.  I don't care for bags that are a puddled mess when you set them down. And even though there's structure, the bag is still soft. 


MB - if you like the Zip Zips and your stuff fits in them, you will have no problem putting your stuff in the hobo. 


Sarah - I agree about armpit bags - I do not like that at all.  These are not that way.  Very easy to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Just to add to the hobo conversation, I carried my red saffiano one today and it is literally like nothing was on my shoulder. This one is even lighter than the Pebbled one I think. I thought to myself, I think I have just found my favorite bag to carry.



The saffiano is a pretty bag, though I am much more a fan of pebbled leather.  I wonder if anyone has tried the lizard hobo from Macy's.   Hmmmm.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Just to add to the hobo conversation, I carried my red saffiano one today and it is literally like nothing was on my shoulder. This one is even lighter than the Pebbled one I think. I thought to myself, I think I have just found my favorite bag to carry.




Oh that's good to know!  How does it look when it slouches?  Could you take a picture?


----------



## rubylovesdooney

I got my City small barlow and large verona elisa in black/black today.Tried to post pics but my phone doesnt upload the pics.
Loved the verona Elisa the black flap does scratch but blends easily with the whole black bag colour and I enjoy when I carry it .
The small barlow even though is not small ,the shape is too small for me also it is quite similar shape wise to my dillen double pocket satchel.iam returning the barlow  and keeping the verona.maybe oneday I'll buy a regular barlow bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

rubylovesdooney said:


> I got my City small barlow and large verona elisa in black/black today.Tried to post pics but my phone doesnt upload the pics.
> 
> Loved the verona Elisa the black flap does scratch but blends easily with the whole black bag colour and I enjoy when I carry it .
> 
> The small barlow even though is not small ,the shape is too small for me also it is quite similar shape wise to my dillen double pocket satchel.iam returning the barlow  and keeping the verona.maybe oneday I'll buy a regular barlow bag.




I feel where you are coming from. The small is more north/south sheer I prefer east/west bags. If I decide to get one, the large is my choice. 

And pooey... We wanna see photos. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The saffiano is a pretty bag, though I am much more a fan of pebbled leather.  I wonder if anyone has tried the lizard hobo from Macy's.   Hmmmm.




I forgot there was a lizard version. That's a gorgeous bag. I think what drew me to the saffiano is the simplicity of the all one color look. It looks a little more dressy than the pebbled version. Also the color of the red is so vibrant and cheerful. I do like both though. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh that's good to know!  How does it look when it slouches?  Could you take a picture?




It's a nice soft and flexible saffiano, but it does still feel a little stiffer than the pebbled leather.  It still slouches. [emoji4]  Here you go. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'm using my iPad. This is with only a little bit of stuffing so there is really no weight in it. It slouches more when I have all of my things in it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hey girls, the marine Saffiano Hobo is on sale at Macy's. $170.99 plus additional 25% off code VIP

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6#fn=sp=1&spc=11&slotId=8&kws=dooney saffiano


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I forgot there was a lizard version. That's a gorgeous bag. I think what drew me to the saffiano is the simplicity of the all one color look. It looks a little more dressy than the pebbled version. Also the color of the red is so vibrant and cheerful. I do like both though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice soft and flexible saffiano, but it does still feel a little stiffer than the pebbled leather.  It still slouches. [emoji4]  Here you go. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'm using my iPad. This is with only a little bit of stuffing so there is really no weight in it. It slouches more when I have all of my things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3297892




Thanks TB! That is perfect!  I will have to take another look at those the first chance I get.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I forgot there was a lizard version. That's a gorgeous bag. I think what drew me to the saffiano is the simplicity of the all one color look. It looks a little more dressy than the pebbled version. Also the color of the red is so vibrant and cheerful. I do like both though.
> 
> It's a nice soft and flexible saffiano, but it does still feel a little stiffer than the pebbled leather.  It still slouches. [emoji4]  Here you go. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'm using my iPad. This is with only a little bit of stuffing so there is really no weight in it. It slouches more when I have all of my things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3297892



Gorgeous, TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girls, the marine Saffiano Hobo is on sale at Macy's. $170.99 plus additional 25% off code VIP
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...6#fn=sp=1&spc=11&slotId=8&kws=dooney saffiano



Are ya gonna get one?   

I see the lizard hobo is on sale, too!   (Plus the additional 25%).   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...tyle?ID=2510129&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Browse_2


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Are ya gonna get one?
> 
> I see the lizard hobo is on sale, too!   (Plus the additional 25%).   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...tyle?ID=2510129&CategoryID=26846&RVI=Browse_2


No, but was tempted by the marine Saffiano Zip Zip. However, still dealing with the lizard zip zip struggle. I will post the insanity in that thread when I have more time. Ugh!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

My black verona elisa.love it


----------



## rubylovesdooney

I just got the caramel Olivia from Macys for a great price.I love the shape.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> My black verona elisa.love it





rubylovesdooney said:


> I just got the caramel Olivia from Macys for a great price.I love the shape.



Your new bags are gorgeous, Ruby!   Congrats and enjoy them both!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Your new bags are gorgeous, Ruby!   Congrats and enjoy them both!



Thanks MB,I have a question for you.Ive seen that you have many Brahmin bags I got a brahmin louise rose satchel.Can you use the brahmin bags in rain as they are embossed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Thanks MB,I have a question for you.Ive seen that you have many Brahmin bags I got a brahmin louise rose satchel.Can you use the brahmin bags in rain as they are embossed.



Ooooh, the Louise Rose is gorgeous.   I have never had any problem with my Brahmin bags and I don't baby them at all.  I have carried them in rain and just wipe them off with no problem.


----------



## Allieandalf

rubylovesdooney said:


> I just got the caramel Olivia from Macys for a great price.I love the shape.




So did I!  Got it today.  The Olivia is a great bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I forgot there was a lizard version. That's a gorgeous bag. I think what drew me to the saffiano is the simplicity of the all one color look. It looks a little more dressy than the pebbled version. Also the color of the red is so vibrant and cheerful. I do like both though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice soft and flexible saffiano, but it does still feel a little stiffer than the pebbled leather.  It still slouches. [emoji4]  Here you go. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'm using my iPad. This is with only a little bit of stuffing so there is really no weight in it. It slouches more when I have all of my things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3297892


Gorgeous, TB! Love the color and the Saffiano leather on that one!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I like the look of this one, especially the lighter color trim, but not sure about the material. I zoomed in and it doesn't look like coated cotton it looks like a material bag


----------



## designer1

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Happy Ending to my long wait for my 12 DOD order. She finally arrived this morning and I adore her already! I only have a couple of AWL drawstrings from long ago and have not purchased a drawstring bag since, but I love the color and look of this one and she holds A LOT!  Anyway, here she is, Kendall Drawstring in Amber. I do love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a shot with my Olive Cristina that I have not shared here yet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the Kendall with lots of room left for shopping goodies and usually my husbands wallet and cell phone


Is this a new colour?? I just bought a new Kendall from Ebay in peanut brittle, the price was great, but if I can get this colour now.I might want it too!


----------



## Chanticleer

Just bought this beauty today at Macy's.  I was so happy to find it in "elephant"!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> Just bought this beauty today at Macy's.  I was so happy to find it in "elephant"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299156



Nice!   I just love that bag.   Congrats.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I like the look of this one, especially the lighter color trim, but not sure about the material. I zoomed in and it doesn't look like coated cotton it looks like a material bag



GF, these are fabric bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous bags ladies! Congrats!

TB, that hobo looks yummy! Is it red?


----------



## MaryBel

Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...

I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.

And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!



Hi MB! 

  Yes, you did it again! But I can see why! Love the zip zip and wristlet!

  She's red and beautiful!  Sydney was on sale with an extra 25%?  You are so lucky! 

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!



Cute bags!   I saw that zipzip a while back but my Macy's didn't have them today.  Nice scoop on the Sydney.  (I know someone who will love that red!!   )

ETA--ok, nevermind.  I see the Red Queen beat me to the post.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bags!   I saw that zipzip a while back but my Macy's didn't have them today.  Nice scoop on the Sydney.  (I know someone who will love that red!!   )
> 
> *ETA--ok, nevermind.  I see the Red Queen beat me to the post.   :rofl*:



  You know me well! :kiss:


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   I just love that bag.   Congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> Yes, you did it again! But I can see why! Love the zip zip and wristlet!
> 
> She's red and beautiful!  Sydney was on sale with an extra 25%?  You are so lucky!
> 
> Congrats!



Hey GF! 

Thanks! This one was love at first sight! I think the combination of colors totally got me!

Yeah, she is beautiful! I knew I wanted one since you posted your pics from Macys some time ago. Sydney is on temporary sale at $200 and then you get the extra 25%, so it goes down to 150+tax. It's even available on line at that price...just saying!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bags!   I saw that zipzip a while back but my Macy's didn't have them today.  Nice scoop on the Sydney.  (I know someone who will love that red!!   )
> 
> ETA--ok, nevermind.  I see the Red Queen beat me to the post.



Thanks Sarah!
This was the first time I saw the zip zip, although I been avoiding Macy's since I've been doing too much damage at the outlets, but I've been to 3 other Macy's and none of them had them. I can't find it online either, not even on ebay.

Yeah, she's too quick when she sees red! And btw, I think that's how we should call her, the Red Queen! I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> 
> Thanks! This one was love at first sight! I think the combination of colors totally got me!
> 
> Yeah, she is beautiful! I knew I wanted one since you posted your pics from Macys some time ago. Sydney is on temporary sale at $200 and then you get the extra 25%, so it goes down to 150+tax. *It's even available on line at that price...just saying!*



I just spent the last 10 minutes staring at her on macys.com! I need to give her some serious thought!  Thanks for the info!



MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> This was the first time I saw the zip zip, although I been avoiding Macy's since I've been doing too much damage at the outlets, but I've been to 3 other Macy's and none of them had them. I can't find it online either, not even on ebay.
> 
> Yeah, she's too quick when she sees red! And btw,* I think that's how we should call her, the Red Queen!* I love it!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3299456
> 
> Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.



Savannah is a beaut, but Tobi!!!       What a cutie pie!!  :doggie:


----------



## Swcharm87

Thatsmypurse said:


> Mint nylon drawstring! Thought it would be a nice pop of color for Spring and summer ! She looks great next to navy, which I wear lot of! AKA jeans!
> 
> Also got the cute duck key fob in Navy!




I really like this style. Great spring color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> GF, these are fabric bags.


Thanks MB, that's what I thought! Not for me, would rather it be nylon!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Swcharm87 said:


> I really like this style. Great spring color!


Thank you! I wore her the last two days and really like the style and color! Got a few compliments too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3299456
> 
> Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.


Cute purse and doggie!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I just spent the last 10 minutes staring at her on macys.com! *I need to give her some serious thought*!  Thanks for the info!



You definitely need to! And do it fast! Or do what I do, buy now and think later 
You can always return it!


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3299456
> 
> Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.



Love your Savannah! Congrats!
Tobi is a cutie!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3299456
> 
> Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.


Very pretty find MP, but your little doggie is a sweetie. What breed?


----------



## YankeeDooney

rubylovesdooney said:


> I just got the caramel Olivia from Macys for a great price.I love the shape.


These look great in natural light. Love the tonal colors on both!


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty find MP, but your little doggie is a sweetie. What breed?







MaryBel said:


> Love your Savannah! Congrats!
> 
> Tobi is a cutie!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Cute purse and doggie!







MiaBorsa said:


> Savannah is a beaut, but Tobi!!!       What a cutie pie!!  :doggie:




Thanks ladies! Tobi is mixed with chihuahua & shih tzu. This past January got him at 5weeks old infested with fleas at a local shopping center, a man was giving him and his siblings away for free cause he couldn't take care of them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!


You just had to GF! Another score! I have to give you credit on selecting unique and colorful bags. I am not as brave. I have seen that zip zip many times and never noticed the big DB. Cool! I like that Sydney too...was eyeing it in black, but I am trying to scale back my purchases a bit. I need to call Über for the ban wagon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  love the Sydney.... reminds me of the Alto Sabrina.  I have to check it out.  Enjoy your new purchases.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> You just had to GF! Another score! I have to give you credit on selecting unique and colorful bags. I am not as brave. I have seen that zip zip many times and never noticed the big DB. Cool! I like that Sydney too...was eyeing it in black, but I am trying to scale back my purchases a bit. I need to call Über for the ban wagon.



Thanks GF!
I know, it was my 2 favorite colors together, so I had to!
Well, I don't know if I'd call it brave or crazy! I love different things, things that you won't see everywhere. 
Your area must get more nicer things than we do. I have only seen this one (like just the one) at 1 of 4 stores I've been to in the past months. I think I just got lucky with the DB placement, because as you can see in the wristlet, it doesn't have as nice positioning on the print as the bag does.

For me it was an easy decision on the Sydney. I wanted the Alto Sabrina in red, which is pretty much the same style, but I've never found it on sale and then also it wouldn't be a very usable bag for me, so, the Saffiano version makes way more sense, especially with the constant rain we get.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  love the Sydney.... *reminds me of the Alto Sabrina*.  I have to check it out.  Enjoy your new purchases.



Thanks LJ!
That's why I got her. I wanted the alto but not at full price, especially since my altos don't get out much. They are still NWT, so a saffiano version makes more sense for me. More easy care. Check it out before the sale ends. I think it ends tomorrow Sunday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I did look at the Sydney.  But the color selection is limited,  and I already have the Alto in sadle and red and a different saffiano satchel in black.  So I'm going to pass on the Sydney for now.  If they come out with some newer colors,  I may indulge.  I agree with you regarding the Alto leather.... I love it,  but baby my Alto bags.  My saffiano and pebbled leather get lots of use.  My Alto and Florentine and python are on restricted duty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks LJ!
> That's why I got her. I wanted the alto but not at full price, especially since my altos don't get out much. They are still NWT, so a saffiano version makes more sense for me. More easy care. Check it out before the sale ends. I think it ends tomorrow Sunday.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I did look at the Sydney.  But the color selection is limited,  and I already have the Alto in sadle and red and a different saffiano satchel in black.  So I'm going to pass on the Sydney for now.  If they come out with some newer colors,  I may indulge.  I agree with you regarding the Alto leather.... I love it,  but baby my Alto bags.  My saffiano and pebbled leather get lots of use.  My Alto and Florentine and python are on restricted duty.



I saw the navy Sydney in Macy's today and had to make myself keep walkin'.   Such a great style.


----------



## Scooch

Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!




City Flynn tote in black


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black




Wow!!! Beautiful and the price makes it even better


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black



What a SCORE!       That bag is stunning, Scooch!


----------



## swags

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black



Great deal! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black


GORGEOUS! and what a steal


----------



## Scooch

Thanks everyone! I love the smooth leather in black! I'll be switching into it very soon. It's very comfortable on.


----------



## momjules

You are so lucky!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black




Beautiful handbag and a super buy.  I am obsessed with the City leather collection from Dooney.  I want to add more colors to my collection.   I love the black.  You scored!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black




Awesome deal!  Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chanticleer said:


> Just bought this beauty today at Macy's.  I was so happy to find it in "elephant"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299156




Twins! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black



Awesome score! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> 
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> 
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!




I love both, but I REALLY love the Sydney!!  Congrats GF!


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Allieandalf

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black




What a score!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black


Wow, what a deal. Obviously, we are all amazed at this find, and at Boscov's no less. What a score Scooch! It is a beauty. I am jealous.


----------



## Scooch

I was shocked to see it in the clearance case, all the way in the back, it was the only one they had!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Scooch said:


> I was shocked to see it in the clearance case, all the way in the back, it was the only one they had!


Now I must check the store near me. You never know what might be lurking.


----------



## Nml85

Allieandalf said:


> What a score!  She's gorgeous!


Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous, TB! Love the color and the Saffiano leather on that one!




Thank you! It's definitely a POP of color! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> I like the look of this one, especially the lighter color trim, but not sure about the material. I zoomed in and it doesn't look like coated cotton it looks like a material bag




Yes, I think you're right T. It's a fabric bag I think. I bet it's so comfy to carry. Very nice and lightweight. 



Chanticleer said:


> Just bought this beauty today at Macy's.  I was so happy to find it in "elephant"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299156




My favorite hobo! I love the color. 



MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> 
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> 
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!




Oops!  Lol! Great finds MaryBel!  You had to get it. [emoji4] love them. 



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3299456
> 
> Received my eBay purchase, a pre-loved Savannah satchel. An old style but new to me[emoji4] my Tobi even took a minute to check it out.




So beautiful and so cute! Tobi is adorable. [emoji173]&#65039;



Scooch said:


> Shopped with my mom today and found this beauty at boscovs on clearance, 186.00 out the door!
> 
> View attachment 3300198
> 
> 
> City Flynn tote in black




OMG..what a find! I love the city leather in black. It's stunning. Congrats!


----------



## momjules

What a great deal!!


----------



## Nml85

Twoboyz said:


> I forgot there was a lizard version. That's a gorgeous bag. I think what drew me to the saffiano is the simplicity of the all one color look. It looks a little more dressy than the pebbled version. Also the color of the red is so vibrant and cheerful. I do like both though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice soft and flexible saffiano, but it does still feel a little stiffer than the pebbled leather.  It still slouches. [emoji4]  Here you go. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I'm using my iPad. This is with only a little bit of stuffing so there is really no weight in it. It slouches more when I have all of my things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3297892


Fantastic bag.  I may have to check them out. I find that if bags have a wider base, they "live" larger than they appear.   I was shocked at how lightweight met new saffiano Sydney was, so I'm not surprised the saffi hobo is light too.


----------



## Nml85

MaryBel said:


> Well, stopped at Macy's and fell for some things...
> 
> I know you are going to laugh at me for this one but I couldn't resist it, it's so unique, I love it!
> So oops, I did it again, one more zip zip. It's denim fabric with red saffiano trim.
> 
> And then when I saw the Saffiano Sydney was on sale and then it had the extra 25% (rare that Macy's is allowing the double discounts), I had to get it!


Love both of them.  The pattern on the zip zip makes it loot a bit edgy, I think it's great!


----------



## Nml85

Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.

Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.  

Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.  

Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....


----------



## Live It Up

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....


Wow! Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....


You have really selected beautiful bags! Yes, pondering can be a struggle. Love them all!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....




Awesome haul! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....



OMG, what a beautiful haul.   I love the Sydney.   And that Whipstitch Hobo is on my "the one that got away" list.   It's just the perfect size hobo and the whipstitching is stunning.   I wish Dooney would do that one again.   Congrats and enjoy your beauties.


----------



## Suzwhat

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....




Stunning!  Each and every on is divine.  Your cat trying to photobomb is the best.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Fantastic bag.  I may have to check them out. I find that if bags have a wider base, they "live" larger than they appear.   I was shocked at how lightweight met new saffiano Sydney was, so I'm not surprised the saffi hobo is light too.




Thanks N! The fact that it's weatherproof is a nice perk too. I hope you get a chance to see them in person.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....




This is some nice damage! Great set of bags. The Dover is still on my wish list. It was still to expensive for me last time at the outlet but I was really admiring one in black.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Stunning!  Each and every on is divine.  Your cat trying to photobomb is the best.




I didn't even notice that beautiful cat! So pretty!


----------



## Nml85

Suzwhat said:


> Stunning!  Each and every on is divine.  Your cat trying to photobomb is the best.


Yes, kitty is a sweetie - and a ham


----------



## MaryBel

Nml85 said:


> Love both of them.  The pattern on the zip zip makes it loot a bit edgy, I think it's great!



Thank you!
ITA, I think that's why I was attracted to it!


----------



## MaryBel

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....



Oh, love your haul! Congrats!
I felt the same way about the Sydney and Sabrina. Love the look of the Sabrina but she was not very practical for me and I never found one on any kind of sale.

I have carried my medium Montecito Serena and I love it! It maintains its structure but it's very easy to use. I'd love to get more. I have 2 of the medium size and 1 crossbody.


----------



## Nml85

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, what a beautiful haul.   I love the Sydney.   And that Whipstitch Hobo is on my "the one that got away" list.   It's just the perfect size hobo and the whipstitching is stunning.   I wish Dooney would do that one again.   Congrats and enjoy your beauties.


Thanks.  I'm a sucker for whip stitching too, the leather on the hobo is nice and thick.  Some may think it's too heavy, but I find it very easy to carry.  Good luck on your whipstitch hobo quest!


----------



## Nebo

Nml85 said:


> Here's my damage over the past week, Macy's sale (Sydney), TJs, and a pre loved whipstitch hobo from posh mark.
> 
> Really love the Sydney, it will be a great formal work bag, especially now that I don't have to lug as many papers with me while traveling.  Plus it's super light weight.  Thinking about getting the black while it's on sale - IMO, $150 is a steal for this bag.  I've always admired the alto Sabrina too, but alto leather is just not practical for heavy use and travel.
> 
> Love the Dover, great casual tote.  Wish I would have picked up a fun color at TJs while they had them.
> 
> Not sure about the two Serenas.  They're beautiful, but I'm not sure the Montecito leather will soften enough for a drawstring.  I'll admire then as I ponder.....


Beautiful lot


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  the black bag with the brown trim is very rich looking.   A true Dooney classic.  Enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  the black bag with the brown trim is very rich looking.   A true Dooney classic.  Enjoy.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.
> View attachment 3302864




Love this combo and Miss Brenna... That's the only intro she needs. Beautiful...


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.
> View attachment 3302864



   Win!


----------



## Nml85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.
> View attachment 3302864


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love this combo and Miss Brenna... That's the only intro she needs. Beautiful...




There's just something about this color combo that I love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Win!




My Brenna family may be complete now. I kept looking at the Black and finally caved.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nml85 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.
> View attachment 3302864



A gorgeous classic! Congrats GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> A gorgeous classic! Congrats GF!




Thanks GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *My Brenna family may be complete now*. I kept looking at the Black and finally caved.



   I love that tentative "may"!!       I am trying to climb on the Ban Wagon, but I keep falling back off again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that tentative "may"!!       I am trying to climb on the Ban Wagon, but I keep falling back off again.




I have up trying long time ago girlfriend! You're not alone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I love that tentative "may"!!       I am trying to climb on the Ban Wagon, but I keep falling back off again.




Lol, I didn't even notice that!  I gave up long ago as well. I have no willpower when it comes to bags.


----------



## Live It Up

My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!


Very pretty color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have up trying long time ago girlfriend! You're not alone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!



Wow, she's a stunner LIU!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!




Me likey!! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!



Very pretty!
Congrats!


----------



## LittleLucy

. Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!




Congrats... She's beautiful and yes, she's in great condition.


----------



## LittleLucy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Congrats... She's beautiful and yes, she's in great condition.



Thanks PTB!!


----------



## MaryBel

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!



Very nice! It's in great condition! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty color.



Thanks! It's not quite as bright as the picture shows. But it's close.



MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a stunner LIU!   Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you. This bag in this color just makes me happy!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me likey!! Congrats!







MaryBel said:


> Very pretty!
> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!


Beautiful and one of my favorites. Why would anyone give up that bag? So pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!


Wow, that one is a great color LIU. Will magenta be the next one to keep her company?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!




Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Chanticleer

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful and one of my favorites. Why would anyone give up that bag? So pretty.




My thoughts exactly!  Why WOULD anyone let this beauty go???  Enjoy her, she's stunning!


----------



## LittleLucy

Thanks everyone ( I could not figure out to multi-quote). 
              I actually asked the seller the same question -why she was giving up her crimson satchel because she was a beauty!  She only carried her a few times and  the previous owner -same story.   She was trying to clean her closet out.    There is not much wear on her and feel i got a great deal!


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that one is a great color LIU. Will magenta be the next one to keep her company?



Possibly. I'm still thinking on it. I've got to admit that the magenta is an eye catcher!


----------



## Nebo

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!



Oh, so beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!


That is a great bag for a preowned one. So soft.


----------



## BlazenHsss

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!


Ohhhhhhh, congrats!!!  I simply drool when I see crimson Florentine!!
She looks amazing!


----------



## LoverofAll

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!




Such a wonderful color!


----------



## LittleLucy

Nebo said:


> That is a great bag for a preowned one. So soft.


Thanks Nebo!


----------



## LittleLucy

BlazenHsss said:


> Ohhhhhhh, congrats!!!  I simply drool when I see crimson Florentine!!
> She looks amazing!



Thanks!  I gave her a good rub down today  with a soft cloth, found a few places with some marks. But I can't find much wear on her at all!  I only have a couple things in her and she is already kind of weighty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!




I love that vibrant color! Congrats! 



LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!




You found a gem Lucy! People have offered to buy mine. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LittleLucy

Twoboyz said:


> I love that vibrant color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You found a gem Lucy! People have offered to buy mine. Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks TB


----------



## swags

I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253




She's a beauty. Glad you were able to get a price adjustment!


----------



## Nebo

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253


Beautiful color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

*cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist. 

Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.


----------



## BlondieToHell

I went to the new gw by my house this morning. I've already posted one of my new Coaches in the Coach section but I wanted to share the Dooney I also grabbed. I picked her up for $12 and she is very clean!  Just a little lightening of the tan corners, which I will polish with some meltonian. But the interior and everything else is spotless!   I've wanted one of these in green for a while now


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BlondieToHell said:


> I went to the new gw by my house this morning. I've already posted one of my new Coaches in the Coach section but I wanted to share the Dooney I also grabbed. I picked her up for $12 and she is very clean!  Just a little lightening of the tan corners, which I will polish with some meltonian. But the interior and everything else is spotless!   I've wanted one of these in green for a while now
> View attachment 3306334




Awesome score! Congrats!


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314




Very pretty!   I'll bet she's soft as butter.  Congrats!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Chanticleer said:


> Very pretty!   I'll bet she's soft as butter.  Congrats!!!



She is! I love the tone on tone. I have other black bags with the brown trim. It's nice to have this one as another option.


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've added one more Brenna to the family. This time it was the Black Brenna. I really like this color combo.
> View attachment 3302864


Your Brenna is lovely. Is she heavy?


----------



## macde90

Live It Up said:


> My Chelsea Shopper in the color Persimmon arrived an hour ago. I'm loving this color!!!


What a lovely color!  Enjoy your new friend.


----------



## macde90

LittleLucy said:


> View attachment 3303730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Preloved small Crimson satchel!  She is in excellent condition for having two previous owners!  My first Flo!


Bag twins. You are going to love carrying g her.


----------



## Nml85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314


Classic and beautiful!!


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314



Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314




So funny because I was just looking at this bag in Belk today. They had 2 and both looked like someone had taken them and ran over them with a truck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253



   Yay!   I'm glad you got a deal; she's a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314



Oh dear, yet another accidental handbag incident at Belk.      Congrats, NAC.  She's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BlondieToHell said:


> I went to the new gw by my house this morning. I've already posted one of my new Coaches in the Coach section but I wanted to share the Dooney I also grabbed. I picked her up for $12 and she is very clean!  Just a little lightening of the tan corners, which I will polish with some meltonian. But the interior and everything else is spotless!   I've wanted one of these in green for a while now
> View attachment 3306334



Love that beautiful classic green!   Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

macde90 said:


> Your Brenna is lovely. Is she heavy?




Thanks! I love Brenna. I don't find her heavy. In fact, I carried my Dillen Double Pocket Satchel yesterday and found it to be heavy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nml85 said:


> Classic and beautiful!!



Thanks!  I agree perfect description. 



swags said:


> Love it!




Thanks! Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> So funny because I was just looking at this bag in Belk today. They had 2 and both looked like someone had taken them and ran over them with a truck.




I know what you mean. There were two at my Belk yesterday as well and the other one looked like it had been smashed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh dear, yet another accidental handbag incident at Belk.      Congrats, NAC.  She's gorgeous.




Sigh.... I don't know how that always happens to me....


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253




Beautiful! Glad you were able to get a price adjustment. That makes it even better. [emoji4]




NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314




Twins! Love it[emoji4][emoji106]



BlondieToHell said:


> I went to the new gw by my house this morning. I've already posted one of my new Coaches in the Coach section but I wanted to share the Dooney I also grabbed. I picked her up for $12 and she is very clean!  Just a little lightening of the tan corners, which I will polish with some meltonian. But the interior and everything else is spotless!   I've wanted one of these in green for a while now
> View attachment 3306334




Beautiful find! You just can't beat that price. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! Glad you were able to get a price adjustment. That makes it even better. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins! Love it[emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful find! You just can't beat that price. Enjoy [emoji4]




Yay for twins!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh.... I don't know how that always happens to me....



   I think we all understand.


----------



## Chanticleer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh.... I don't know how that always happens to me....




LOL!  That's sort of like when donuts, cookies and chips "accidentally fall into the cart" when my husband is grocery shopping!


----------



## oldbaglover

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253


did it include the matching wallet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chanticleer said:


> LOL!  That's sort of like when donuts, cookies and chips "accidentally fall into the cart" when my husband is grocery shopping!



   What is it with husbands and grocery shopping?   I can ask my hubby to pick up a gallon of milk and he comes home with $200 worth of junk.


----------



## Chanticleer

MiaBorsa said:


> What is it with husbands and grocery shopping?   I can ask my hubby to pick up a gallon of milk and he comes home with $200 worth of junk.




Yup!!!!  [emoji12]


----------



## swags

oldbaglover said:


> did it include the matching wallet?



Yes and had a dust bag too.


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253


She's goegeous. Congrats!
And even better that they gave you a discounted price.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *cough*  This sort of just happened at Belk. There she was sitting so pretty in the clearance section. I was powerless to resist.
> 
> Black Pebbled Willa. Yes please.
> View attachment 3306313
> 
> View attachment 3306314


Twins!
Congrats GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> I had been wanting this for awhile and it showed back up on qvc so I purchased it. It was supposed to be new but I figured it was a return. I found a filled out registration card in the pocket and I requested an as is price and they agreed.  I'm still happy because there aren't any visible signs of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306253


That is a great color combo. Congrats on finally getting one. Don't you just love when some things were meant to be?


----------



## MaryBel

BlondieToHell said:


> I went to the new gw by my house this morning. I've already posted one of my new Coaches in the Coach section but I wanted to share the Dooney I also grabbed. I picked her up for $12 and she is very clean!  Just a little lightening of the tan corners, which I will polish with some meltonian. But the interior and everything else is spotless!   I've wanted one of these in green for a while now
> View attachment 3306334



Classic in green! Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh.... I don't know how that always happens to me....



GF, I have realized that if I go to a store, it happens to me too


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> What is it with husbands and grocery shopping?   I can ask my hubby to pick up a gallon of milk and he comes home with $200 worth of junk.



My DH is the exception to the rule, I send him to go and pick up something, give him a list and he returns with most of the stuff but he forgot something...dear, you need to get the list out of your pocket  He's getting better though!


----------



## swags

MaryBel said:


> She's goegeous. Congrats!
> And even better that they gave you a discounted price.





YankeeDooney said:


> That is a great color combo. Congrats on finally getting one. Don't you just love when some things were meant to be?



Thanks! Its such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain. 

Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange... 

Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> View attachment 3312184


Gorgeous! Was this a trip to the outlet?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> Gorgeous! Was this a trip to the outlet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks girlfriend!! Yes, the outlet. Not much stood out at me today. About to head back and exchange this, I think or maybe I'll sleep on it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184


Well it is lovely but you have a stunning chestnut Buckley that I think is prettier IMO. Don't get me wrong, this is also a very nice bag. The white would be different than bone and it is fresh looking. Just my two cents.

Hmmmm, the struggle is real. You know what you would use more.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184




You can never go wrong with Chestnut Flo!  Love it!  The coin case is too cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You can never go wrong with Chestnut Flo!  Love it!  The coin case is too cute!







YankeeDooney said:


> Well it is lovely but you have a stunning chestnut Buckley that I think is prettier IMO. Don't get me wrong, this is also a very nice bag.. The white would be different than bone and it is fresh looking. Just my two cents.
> 
> Hmmmm, the struggle is real. You know what you would use more.




Gosh, you ladies are pulling me in 2 different directions. 

YD... I agree. Though both are gorgeous, the Buckley is much more stunning. I also have a Chestnut Clayton that's right up there with the Buckley. And yes, the white is different. That honey trim is killer against that white. But then again, I'm thinking about the Black Dover tote because I don't have a black tote or many totes at all for that matter. I have in Bordeaux and love it. 




NAC... Sighing! I was thinking the same thing. Can't go wrong with anything in Chestnut. U may just stop torturing myself and get the Dover. Not even sure why I go to these dang outlets. [emoji16]


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend!! Yes, the outlet. Not much stood out at me today. About to head back and exchange this, I think or maybe I'll sleep on it.


No outlets where I live or close enough for a short trip. I think the white would be nice Flo. I ordered the white Kendall and white crossbody Kendall from dooney. One's going back just not sure of the size.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My DH is the exception to the rule, I send him to go and pick up something, give him a list and he returns with most of the stuff but he forgot something...dear, you need to get the list out of your pocket  He's getting better though!



   I have to be VERY specific when I write a list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184



Nothing exciting??!!??       That bag is stunning, and I love your little coin purse.   And you know I love that keychain!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184




Nice choices Pcan.  I think I might go in the direction of the white because it is different with the tan trim. Although color transfer and dirt is also a factor. If it won't be too stressful having white I think I'd chose that. You go to the outlets because it's fun! [emoji3]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Nice choices Pcan.  I think I might go in the direction of the white because it is different with the tan trim. Although color transfer and dirt is also a factor. If it won't be too stressful having white I think I'd chose that. You go to the outlets because it's fun! [emoji3]




Thanks TB! Now I'm thinking I want the Black Dover. Lol. I agree... It is different and it's beautiful in person. Decisions... Not sure why I do this to myself.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184




Niiiice. I was debating between a bitsy in saffiano seafoam or the pebbled mint for 12yrs old niece upcoming birthday.Trying to figure which one was more true to mint green in natural light. Looks like the seafoam may be it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! Now I'm thinking I want the Black Dover. Lol. I agree... It is different and it's beautiful in person. Decisions... Not sure why I do this to myself.




Maybe it wouldn't be so fun if it were easy. [emoji4] I was looking at the Black Dover myself when I was there last. It's a really nice choice. You can't go wrong with that and it's more carefree.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515




Love love... Bag and wallet twins! From what u can see, she looks nice and smooth. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515



Gorgeous!!   Congrats, girl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!







MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   Congrats, girl.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Love love... Bag and wallet twins! From what u can see, she looks nice and smooth. Congrats!




Thanks ladies!! Pcan, yes she is smooth, which was an added bonus!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.


----------



## Satcheldoll

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606


It's a lovely tote. The inside is a nice color contrast to the black. Maybe it's the colors in the chevron pattern that's throwing you off. Will you cringe everytime you look in it? I know I can't handle "black pit" bags. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606



Gorgeous bag.  Personally I love that lining; it's so happy in there!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515


Great match and a beautiful set. I have yet to find a natural bag. I think Pcan bought all of them.  Congrats on finding one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606


I think this one is a winner GF. I like the interior, it has spunk and sets it apart from those boring totes you see out there. I tried one of those on today. Wanted one but opted for something out of my color wheelhouse. Reveal tomorrow. Soooo, you could always get the white Flo too.......but I am sure there will be other opportunities to pick that one up.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Satcheldoll said:


> It's a lovely tote. The inside is a nice color contrast to the black. Maybe it's the colors in the chevron pattern that's throwing you off. Will you cringe everytime you look in it? I know I can't handle "black pit" bags.
> 
> I tried to multi quote... Disaster, lol
> 
> 
> I agree, it's a great contrast. It's just gotta grow on me some more. No, I won't cringe. It's not that bad, just different from the norm for me and definitely wasn't a show stopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag.  Personally I love that lining; it's so happy in there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF! It's growing on me. [emoji16] But it's not a show stopper because now I have 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeDooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one is a winner GF. I like the interior, it has spunk and sets it apart from those boring totes you see out there. I tried one of those on today. Wanted one but opted for something out of my color wheelhouse. Reveal tomorrow. Soooo, you could always get the white Flo too.......but I am sure there will be other opportunities to pick that one up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you girl! I'm much happier with this. I'm trying to build a tote collection for my Maxi dresses this Spring/summer. I think totes look so cute with Maxis. I've been wanting this one or the Bone for awhile. I can always get a chestnut Flo later if I want. You're right... The interior is an attention grabber. As you can see, it's not a show stopper for me. It's one of the most comfortable totes out there in my opinion. Yeah, I have the white on hold, so I'll see. I have the Elephant Zip Barlow coming too, so I need to slow down.
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nothing too exciting... Large Chestnut Flo, Saffiano Coin Purse in Sea Foam and free keychain.
> 
> Was a toss up between Chestnut and the White. Thinking I should have got the white but then my lil brain said "Pcan, you have Bone in this style". But the Bone doesn't have this beautiful honey trim. Hummm... May exchange...
> 
> Or I had a Black Dover in Mind... Choices!
> 
> View attachment 3312184




Grrrr... Mistakenly left my coin pouch and keychain in this bag when I returned it yesterday. Hope it's still there. Patiently waiting on the store to open. It was the last pouch in that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  were you able to get your coin pouch and keychain back?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  were you able to get your coin pouch and keychain back?




Yes, I called them. Luckily it was still in the bag on the shelf. Someone would have had a lucky day if they had purchased that bag. I would have been upset because that was the last one in that color.


----------



## MaryBel

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515



Gorgeous set GF! Congrats!

Btw, what's the buy more save more promotion and when does it end?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606


She is gorgeous and a classic! Congrats!
Love the interior, so much fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515




Congrats! That's a gorgeous set! You'll have many happy days carrying those two. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606




It's gorgeous in the black. I think the fun lining looks best against the black. It's a nice contrast. I also a little in the fence about it but I figure it's okay to have something a little different than all my other bags. I'm  so glad you are able to get your accessories back that you left in your bag. I'm glad you remembered when you did! Enjoy! You're anything but boring my friend. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I called them. Luckily it was still in the bag on the shelf. Someone would have had a lucky day if they had purchased that bag. I would have been upset because that was the last one in that color.




Thank goodness!   That is a big relief.


----------



## MelissaPurse

eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044




She's a beauty! Congrats! So glad that it worked out for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044




Bag twins on both... She's gorgeous and glad you decided to keep her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044



Wow; she's stunning.   I love the florentine leather in ivy; so classic.   I can't wait to see your family photos.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044


Very nice bag and color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044


The ivy is a gorgeous color on the Clayton. Love the stitching color against ivy. So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!! 
"BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;


I have three florentine Buckley bags. It is a lovely bag. I love how it is also a satchel. 

Your Buckley is very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#65533;&#65533;



Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> I have three florentine Buckley bags. It is a lovely bag. I love how it is also a satchel.
> 
> Your Buckley is very pretty!


Thank you, Trudysmom.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty!   Congrats.


Thank you, MiaBorsa.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;


Beautiful bag! This is one of my never say never bags. Always loved the look but thought it was a pain to fuss with the drawstring. Saw two beauties at the tent sale, bought them and love them.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bag! This is one of my never say never bags. Always loved the look but thought it was a pain to fuss with the drawstring. Saw two beauties at the tent sale, bought them and love them.


When I first saw it I said yes then I saw you tube reviews and said no because of it's size.  Ordered it anyway and there was a delay.  I said if the sale is canceled then it wasn't meant to be.  However, as you see it was fate.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MelissaPurse

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;




Beautiful we're bag twins[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## casmitty

MelissaPurse said:


> Beautiful we're bag twins[emoji5]&#65039;


Yes, MelissaPurse!!!  Hey, Sis.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

Made my last stop for the spring/summer with bag purchases.  Great deals at the Dooney & Bourke factory outlet:
Florentine Zip Flap Foldover-natural  60% off
Zip Zip & Mult Functional Zip Around wallet-bone  50 % off 
Davis Tassel Shopper-Tmoro Brown 60% off
1 misc wrislet-gift
Cosmetic case-gift


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Made my last stop for the spring/summer with bag purchases.  Great deals at the Dooney & Bourke factory outlet:
> Florentine Zip Flap Foldover-natural  60% off
> Zip Zip & Mult Functional Zip Around wallet-bone  50 % off
> Davis Tassel Shopper-Tmoro Brown 60% off
> 1 misc wrislet-gift
> Cosmetic case-gift


Great finds! All beauties!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;


Lovely! Congrats on your "meant to be!"


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606


Love it ! Inside and out!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044


So pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

beyondtheoldme said:


> I couldn't pass up the buy more save more promotion so I finally purchased this beauty and wallet (although she's beautiful too). The icing on the cake is that they had one left that was still wrapped up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312514
> View attachment 3312515


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## pandorabox

casmitty said:


> Made my last stop for the spring/summer with bag purchases.  Great deals at the Dooney & Bourke factory outlet:
> 
> Florentine Zip Flap Foldover-natural  60% off
> 
> Zip Zip & Mult Functional Zip Around wallet-bone  50 % off
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper-Tmoro Brown 60% off
> 
> 1 misc wrislet-gift
> 
> Cosmetic case-gift




Love the cute little printed wristlet. Wish I lived by a dooney outlet.


----------



## pandorabox

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, so I exchanged the Chestnut Flo. I decided on the Claremont Dover, which was my first gut. Though beautiful, I just wasn't 100% happy with the Chestnut. I still have the White Flo on hold. This is such a comfortable tote, however, I'm still on the fence about the interior. A little too much fun for boring ole me.
> 
> View attachment 3312604
> 
> View attachment 3312605
> 
> View attachment 3312606




Gorgeous!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Great finds! All beauties!


Thank you,  Thatsmypurse.  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

pandorabox said:


> Love the cute little printed wristlet. Wish I lived by a dooney outlet.


Thank you, Pandorabox.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044



Twins!
Congrats on Ms. Ivy. She is gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#65533;&#65533;



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> Made my last stop for the spring/summer with bag purchases.  Great deals at the Dooney & Bourke factory outlet:
> Florentine Zip Flap Foldover-natural  60% off
> Zip Zip & Mult Functional Zip Around wallet-bone  50 % off
> Davis Tassel Shopper-Tmoro Brown 60% off
> 1 misc wrislet-gift
> Cosmetic case-gift



Nice haul GF! Congrats!
I got the same wristlet last time I went!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> Twins!
> 
> Congrats on Ms. Ivy. She is gorgeous!




Oooh I would like to see a pic of yours[emoji4]


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Thank you,  MaryBel.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> Oooh I would like to see a pic of yours[emoji4]




Here's mine


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Here's mine


Pretty!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> Here's mine




Niiiice [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] #twinning


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> eBay seller sent Ivy color instead of the denim I ordered. I guess it was meant to be, she's won my [emoji175]. Now my sunflower Clayton has company. They look so cute together[emoji130]. Pics tomorrow in natural sunlight will post in "all in the family" thread.
> View attachment 3315044




She's a beauty! I'm glad it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. [emoji4][emoji106]



casmitty said:


> Since getting my hands on a well discounted Florentine satchel I have been on an obsessive,  compulsive reign to buy anything Dooney and Bourke!  I'll admit like many of my lady friends, " I am a fool for a handbag".  I don't spend much on clothes or shoes but a purse!!!
> "BYE FELICIA".  Just got her in today:  &#55357;&#56842;




She's a beauty! Congrats! 



casmitty said:


> Made my last stop for the spring/summer with bag purchases.  Great deals at the Dooney & Bourke factory outlet:
> 
> Florentine Zip Flap Foldover-natural  60% off
> 
> Zip Zip & Mult Functional Zip Around wallet-bone  50 % off
> 
> Davis Tassel Shopper-Tmoro Brown 60% off
> 
> 1 misc wrislet-gift
> 
> Cosmetic case-gift




Great haul C! You for some great deals and I love the fun accessories. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Here's mine




[emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Clayton in Moss...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553


SO VERY Beautiful in that color


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553


Just beautiful PTB. Love the staging. Could not ask for better colors with that bag.

So, are you happy with the overall condition? I have been curious about that seller.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Just beautiful PTB. Love the staging. Could not ask for better colors with that bag.
> 
> So, are you happy with the overall condition? I have been curious about that seller.




Thanks girlfriend! I wanted a larger bag in this color since I got my Moss Small Flo a couple years ago and when I saw this pop up, I had to take a chance. Yes, I'm happy with the condition. I'm not all that picky, so I may not be much help. I can live with scratches and slight imperfections if it's a bag I want. She was a little dry but nothing Apple conditioner can't handle. This is only my 2nd pre-loved/not new bag, so I was a little nervous. My Natural Clayton was pre-loved from a personal owner, which I will never do again but the bag turned out pretty ok. I'm a BIG germ-a-phob so... I could tell this bag was unused. His one had No plastic but no smell, stains or signs of use at all. There was a YouTuber that bought a bag from this seller and I could tell she wasn't happy. Not sure if she sent the bag back or not. I'd purchase from him again if it's a bag I really want.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! I wanted a larger bag in this color since I got my Moss Small Flo a couple years ago and when I saw this pop up, I had to take a chance. Yes, I'm happy with the condition. I'm not all that picky, so I may not be much help. I can live with scratches and slight imperfections if it's a bag I want. She was a little dry but nothing Apple conditioner can't handle. This is only my 2nd pre-loved/not new bag, so I was a little nervous. My Natural Clayton was pre-loved from a personal owner, which I will never do again but the bag turned out pretty ok. I'm a BIG germ-a-phob so... I could tell this bag was unused. His one had No plastic but no smell, stains or signs of use at all. There was a YouTuber that bought a bag from this seller and I could tell she wasn't happy. Not sure if she sent the bag back or not. I'd purchase from him again if it's a bag I really want.


Hey girl, I know it has been done before, but it might be another good vid to show how the conditioner can bring the bag alive and maybe get some of those scratches out with the "sock"....if you were so inclined.


----------



## casmitty

Picked up the lovely Chelsea Shopper in Oyster, Dillen Crossbody Satchel,  Small Barrel in Ivory & Small Coin Purse in natural.


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Picked up the lovely Chelsea Shopper in Oyster, Dillen Crossbody Satchel,  Small Barrel in Ivory & Small Coin Purse in natural.


Lovely bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553


Beautiful color and bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey girl, I know it has been done before, but it might be another good vid to show how the conditioner can bring the bag alive and maybe get some of those scratches out with the "sock"....if you were so inclined.




Yes, I have a video on that but it's been awhile so I may do an updated video. I'll probably do it on a Natural bag because so many are so afraid to put anything on that color. Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553




Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! I wanted a larger bag in this color since I got my Moss Small Flo a couple years ago and when I saw this pop up, I had to take a chance. Yes, I'm happy with the condition. I'm not all that picky, so I may not be much help. I can live with scratches and slight imperfections if it's a bag I want. She was a little dry but nothing Apple conditioner can't handle. This is only my 2nd pre-loved/not new bag, so I was a little nervous. My Natural Clayton was pre-loved from a personal owner, which I will never do again but the bag turned out pretty ok. I'm a BIG germ-a-phob so... I could tell this bag was unused. His one had No plastic but no smell, stains or signs of use at all. There was a YouTuber that bought a bag from this seller and I could tell she wasn't happy. Not sure if she sent the bag back or not. I'd purchase from him again if it's a bag I really want.


That's gorgeous. Pcann! Looks brand new! I love the Moss! Remember , I'm twins with ya on the small Flo Moss! I just told my hubby I wanted to carry my Moss Flo, but we've been getting a lot of rain in NJ lately, so I've been carrying my Saffs! Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Picked up the lovely Chelsea Shopper in Oyster, Dillen Crossbody Satchel,  Small Barrel in Ivory & Small Coin Purse in natural.


Lovely bags! Twins on the coin purse! I have the same color! I keep my car fob in their, since I don't need to pull it out very often...my Acura unlocks when I touch the handle


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's gorgeous. Pcann! Looks brand new! I love the Moss! Remember , I'm twins with ya on the small Flo Moss! I just told my hubby I wanted to carry my Moss Flo, but we've been getting a lot of rain in NJ lately, so I've been carrying my Saffs! Enjoy your lovely new bag!




Thank you girlfriend! I love this color. Can't wait to carry her. I'm wearing her tomorrow, I don't care what the outfit looks like, lol. And yes, she's basically brand new. I can tell it has never been carried. Stickers, registration card and tags all in place. I lucked out. 

And yes, I remembered we are bag twins on the Flo [emoji2]. Hope you get to carry her soon.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I love this color. Can't wait to carry her. I'm wearing her tomorrow, I don't care what the outfit looks like, lol. And yes, she's basically brand new. I can tell it has never been carried. Stickers, registration card and tags all in place. I lucked out.
> 
> And yes, I remembered we are bag twins on the Flo [emoji2]. Hope you get to carry her soon.


Oooh! Please take some mod shots tomorrow with Miss Moss! Would love to see her modeled!  I think Moss is a great sort of nuetral. I think it goes with a lot of colors, so does my Sage Saffiano colored bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Picked up another Medium Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet... When I ordered, I thought it was the larger one, dang it. I'm sure I can make good use of it.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely bags.


Thank you,  Trudysmom.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lovely bags! Twins on the coin purse! I have the same color! I keep my car fob in their, since I don't need to pull it out very often...my Acura unlocks when I touch the handle


"Wonder Twins Power, Activate!  In the shape of a...
Donney & Bourke!"  Lol  I like the way the coin purse is structured as opposed to the LV which has no other pockets but only one place to put id and debit/credit cards.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553




[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up another Medium Multi "Shiny It" Wristlet... When I ordered, I thought it was the larger one, dang it. I'm sure I can make good use of it.
> 
> View attachment 3320628




Twins!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Picked up the lovely Chelsea Shopper in Oyster, Dillen Crossbody Satchel,  Small Barrel in Ivory & Small Coin Purse in natural.



Wow, nice haul!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Clayton in Moss...
> 
> View attachment 3320553



Gorgeous bag GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> Picked up the lovely Chelsea Shopper in Oyster, Dillen Crossbody Satchel,  Small Barrel in Ivory & Small Coin Purse in natural.



Nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> "Wonder Twins Power, Activate!  In the shape of a...
> Donney & Bourke!"  Lol  I like the way the coin purse is structured as opposed to the LV which has no other pockets but only one place to put id and debit/credit cards.


..:buttercup:  :buttercup:.."Wonder Twins!"


----------



## MrsKC

Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!

Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.



She's very pretty KC! Congrats!
I think once you start carrying her you'll find out the color is more practical than you think! I felt the same way with my coach cooper satchel in light pink (don't remember the official color name) but I carried it with pretty much everything and it looked good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.



OMG, she's a beauty, KC!      I agree with MB; I think she will go with lots of stuff.   SO pretty.   Enjoy your new bag.    I can't wait to see the SLG's you chose.


----------



## momjules

That baby pink zip zip is a beauty!! Congrats!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.




She's perfect and the Sierra trim takes her to another level and really showcases the color. Glad she arrived in perfect condition and that she's love.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> She's very pretty KC! Congrats!
> I think once you start carrying her you'll find out the color is more practical than you think! I felt the same way with my coach cooper satchel in light pink (don't remember the official color name) but I carried it with pretty much everything and it looked good.



Thanks MB, I don't remember the Coach bag you are referring to.  But I am glad to know you got lots of use out of it. 
So, are you sticking to closet shopping for a while?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's a beauty, KC!      I agree with MB; I think she will go with lots of stuff.   SO pretty.   Enjoy your new bag.    I can't wait to see the SLG's you chose.



Thank you. Looking forward to the goodies.  I only have two wallets, both florentine.  I actually had a water bottle spill in my Richmond.  The bag is fine--it actually had standing water in it.....ugh. But my olive florentine zip around has a water line around it from sitting in the water. Of course it is still functional. But I will see how I do with a wristlet and card holder.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> That baby pink zip zip is a beauty!! Congrats!!



Thank you MJ .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to the goodies.  I only have two wallets, both florentine.  I actually had a water bottle spill in my Richmond.  The bag is fine--it actually had standing water in it.....ugh. But my olive florentine zip around has a water line around it from sitting in the water. Of course it is still functional. But I will see how I do with a wristlet and card holder.



I started using a card holder a few years ago and I really like it.   I only carry my debit card and my driver's license in my regular wallet so it makes changing a wallet really easy.  I keep my card case in my makeup bag and all my assorted IDs, store cards, etc. stay in there.  

Sorry about your olive zip around.  Do you suppose leather conditioner might help the water mark?


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I started using a card holder a few years ago and I really like it.   I only carry my debit card and my driver's license in my regular wallet so it makes changing a wallet really easy.  I keep my card case in my makeup bag and all my assorted IDs, store cards, etc. stay in there.
> 
> Sorry about your olive zip around.  Do you suppose leather conditioner might help the water mark?



I could try some conditioner---good idea. I need to order some. I was so pleased with the way the Richmond held up. I thought the water may seep through and leave marks on the leather capped corners,  but it didn't! . That was the same week we went out to eat and the waitress boxed up my leftovers and "plop" she dropped some food on my bag (it was sitting in its own chair). Thank goodness it was a dark pebbled bag, so it was fine.  If it would have been a flo, patent, or suede I would have cried. Yes, I know--first world problems.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.




Very nice. That's one of the Pantone color for this year.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.




Twins!  Congrats!! I love mine and think this color will be perfect this spring and summer


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> Very nice. That's one of the Pantone color for this year.


Thanks MP, yes there are some good pink choices this season!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!  Congrats!! I love mine and think this color will be perfect this spring and summer


You have the pink zip zip? I must have missed your pics....


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, I don't remember the Coach bag you are referring to.  But I am glad to know you got lots of use out of it.
> So, are you sticking to closet shopping for a while?



This is the one I have.

And yes, I'm shopping my closet for a while. Let's see how long I can do it. I'm hoping maybe until Mother's day.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> This is the one I have.
> 
> And yes, I'm shopping my closet for a while. Let's see how long I can do it. I'm hoping maybe until Mother's day.


Omgosh, that is a stunning bag, I haven't seen that one. Gorgeous!
Ok, closet shopping....you have many many lovely choices!  Mother's Day is only one month away!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's perfect and the Sierra trim takes her to another level and really showcases the color. Glad she arrived in perfect condition and that she's love.


Thank you PTB. I did pay full price from the Q. But I knew she would ship with no issues and I could return with no issues if I wanted to.
I agree, the trim is so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> This is the one I have.
> 
> And yes, I'm shopping my closet for a while. Let's see how long I can do it. I'm hoping maybe until Mother's day.



Love that one, MB!!    I shopped my closet today!       (Of course, then I got sucked into the vortex of Bloomie's F&F.   Dah.   )     BABY STEPS!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I could try some conditioner---good idea. I need to order some. I was so pleased with the way the Richmond held up. I thought the water may seep through and leave marks on the leather capped corners,  but it didn't! . That was the same week we went out to eat and the waitress boxed up my leftovers and "plop" she dropped some food on my bag (it was sitting in its own chair). Thank goodness it was a dark pebbled bag, so it was fine.  If it would have been a flo, patent, or suede I would have cried. Yes, I know--first world problems.



I might try wiping the entire wallet down with a damp cloth to see if that might "even out" the water line.   Then let dry and condition really well.   Good luck, KC.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> This is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm shopping my closet for a while. Let's see how long I can do it. I'm hoping maybe until Mother's day.




I'm trying to do the same, MB. We can encourage each other along the way.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, MB!!    I shopped my closet today!       (Of course, then I got sucked into the vortex of Bloomie's F&F.   Dah.   )     BABY STEPS!!!!




Ruh Roh! What'd you order? Or get?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that one, MB!!    I shopped my closet today!       (Of course, then I got sucked into the vortex of Bloomie's F&F.   Dah.   )     BABY STEPS!!!!



Thanks Sarah! The coopers were really nice, especially since they have thick leather, so yummy. I got sucked and have 4 colors in the medium: black, pink, gray and love red.
Plus the white in the large size and the black with exotic trim in the medium but that one is a thin smooth leather.

so what did you get? Confess!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm trying to do the same, MB. We can encourage each other along the way.



I think that's a good plan...I think we need a new thread for that, kind of like the thread on the coach forum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ruh Roh! What'd you order? Or get?





MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah! The coopers were really nice, especially since they have thick leather, so yummy. I got sucked and have 4 colors in the medium: black, pink, gray and love red.
> Plus the white in the large size and the black with exotic trim in the medium but that one is a thin smooth leather.
> 
> so what did you get? Confess!




I ordered a MK straw tote.   My summer straws are looking a little iffy...so there's that excuse.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a MK straw tote.   My summer straws are looking a little iffy...so there's that excuse.



Can't wait to see it!
Mine are almost brand new. I think I have used them for a week at most, so I can't use that excuse.


----------



## queenofmyhouse

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.



Love this color!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, nice haul!!


Thank you,  MiaBorsa.  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Nice haul! Congrats!


Thank you,  MaryBel.   &#128522;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered a MK straw tote.   My summer straws are looking a little iffy...so there's that excuse.




Sounds perfect for the summer! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## casmitty

My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.



Gorgeous!   Oyster is perfect for the season.   Congrats!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.


These are all so pretty! I am a little obsessed with the oyster color these days, such a summery neutral


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.



*Cas:*  they look so elegant,  all color coordinated.   Enjoy your pebble oyster collection.


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.



Gorgeous collection! 
Such a pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Oyster is perfect for the season.   Congrats!


Thank you,  MiaBorsa.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## casmitty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> These are all so pretty! I am a little obsessed with the oyster color these days, such a summery neutral


Thank you, Iheartbags4.  I became obseessed with the color when I saw the Chelsea bag and then I HAD to have a wallet to match.  Couldn't make up my mind which one to get so I got both!!!


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cas:*  they look so elegant,  all color coordinated.   Enjoy your pebble oyster collection.


Thank you, lavenderjunkie.   Lavender is such a pleasing color and no wonder, the lavender herb is used to sooth as well.


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous collection!
> Such a pretty color! Congrats!


Thank you, MaryBel.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cas:*  they look so elegant,  all color coordinated.   Enjoy your pebble oyster collection.




LJ... I see you are able to quote now. Did you get a new phone and can post photos now?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> LJ... I see you are able to quote now. Did you get a new phone and can post photos now?




Alas, no.  I'm posting from my laptop.  Still using my old flip phone with a plan that doesn't include any data or internet.   As soon as I use up the minutes I have accumulated,  I'll move onto to something more modern.   Meanwhile,  I'm using the money I'm saving to buy handbags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Baby pink zip zip is here and is perfect.  In real life she is not as bright but more soft than the photo. I will post another pic when the accessories arrive . She will be staying!  I know the color is not all that practical,  but I have been waiting on this color for a long time!
> 
> Well the color is mor accurate from my iPad. Anyway, it is a very nice baby pink.


Gorgeous bag and color ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Alas, no.  I'm posting from my laptop.  Still using my old flip phone with a plan that doesn't include any data or internet.   As soon as I use up the minutes I have accumulated,  I'll move onto to something more modern.   Meanwhile,  I'm using the money I'm saving to buy handbags.


 I know that's right!


----------



## Dakotabear4

New Large City Barlow in oyster


----------



## MelissaPurse

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912




Very nice [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momjules

Wow. Great color!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]



Another beauty!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> Another beauty!




My chestnut Buckley went out the door to make room for her[emoji4]. I'm happy she's in a home that she'll actually get used instead of stared at, like I was doing[emoji30]


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]



WOW, Gorgeous! 
I know what you mean, last time I was planning on getting one I ended up with 3!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> WOW, Gorgeous!
> 
> I know what you mean, last time I was planning on getting one I ended up with 3!




I'm debating a fourth one in Violet but not sure I want to let go of any in my collection to make room [emoji45] oh the struggle [emoji30]


----------



## OrganizedHome

Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago. 

Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.


----------



## MrsKC

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980



Oh perfect!  I don't have a Willa, but would love one! Enjoy &#9786;.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]




She's beautiful!!! I saw that one on the bay a couple weeks ago. 

And yes... Glad you have you in the house. I loooove the Clayton's. I use to think they were very large bags but in fact, the Large Flo is larger in my opinion. The Clayton is perfect but not everyone can get away with carrying it. That's just my opinion. And girlfriend, we carry it well. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980




Beautiful... Willa is gorgeous in all black!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912




Mmmmm, mmm mmm girlfriend. I LOOOVE this color in the City Leather. She's gorgeous and the perfect size, I think. Enjoy!


----------



## casmitty

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]



Beautiful!   And you're in good company!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980



Very pretty combo!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912


Oh I just adore this bag in this color  what a beauty!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]


beautiful orange


----------



## MaryBel

MelissaPurse said:


> I'm debating a fourth one in Violet but not sure I want to let go of any in my collection to make room [emoji45] oh the struggle [emoji30]



Oh, the violet is gorgeous! I have it. 
Make an exception for her and don't worry about making room and just get it!


----------



## MaryBel

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980



Congrats!
Twins on the Willa!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MaryBel said:


> Oh, the violet is gorgeous! I have it.
> 
> Make an exception for her and don't worry about making room and just get it!




Uggh too late I already denied the offer[emoji22]....I'm sure one shall cross my path in the future. Putting myself on a ban until after my vacation. Can use that dinero for my trip.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912


So pretty in Oyster! Congrats.



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]


That color is gorgeous on Miss Clayton! 


OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980



Very nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980




Love!  And twins on Willa. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards. 

Mint Willa:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  love the color and you can't leave a bag behind that's such a good price.  Enjoy mint Willa.


----------



## OrganizedHome

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702




So pretty!


----------



## momjules

Love all of these bags!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702


Very pretty NAC! I really would like to get a Willa at some point. The Brahmin Lincoln's are calling me too, similar style. Did you notice any Brahmin's on sale?


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702


Beautiful color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702



Gorgeous!   Half off???   Dang.   I need to go to Dillard's.


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous color and great price! Congrats!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.



Beautiful collection!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]



This is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702


Gorgeous color.  Makes me feel like a "summer breeze" when I see this color.


----------



## casmitty

queenofmyhouse said:


> This is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen. Congrats!


I agree.  That Clayton is a very classy and chic handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just added another mint bag to the family. I couldn't resist at half off at Dillards.
> 
> Mint Willa:
> View attachment 3324702




Wow! Gorgeous color! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

OrganizedHome said:


> Purchased These Two A Few Weeks Ago.
> 
> Willa Satchel In Black/Black & Continental Wallet In Smoke Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323980




I love it! I have this bag too. [emoji4] Smoke is nice with the tan trim.


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3323933
> 
> Just wanted to share my pre loved Clayton I purchased from the bay in color orange and it arrived today. Seeming like I have been awarded a quick admission to the Crazy Clayton house with PTbeauty[emoji30]




Gorgeous bag Melissa! Seems that Crazy Clayton House is very popular [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Dakotabear4 said:


> New Large City Barlow in oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323912




Really pretty! I need one of these in my life. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> My crossbody collection is complete.  Really it is and NO MORE handbag purchases for the summer.  No, REALLY!!!  UPS was early with the delivery of my Pebble grain Sawyer crossbody in Oyster.  And my Oyster family completes my  Spring/Summer colors.




I love that beautiful Oyster family. [emoji7]


----------



## casmitty

queenofmyhouse said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you, Queenofmyhouse.


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> I love that beautiful Oyster family. [emoji7]


Thank you, Twoboyz.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.







and hanging ...






and the inside just for kicks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Iheart:*  enjoy your Flynn.   Beautiful color and great style.  I love the City leather.  After seeing your burnt orange,  I may add that color to my wish list too.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Iheart:*  enjoy your Flynn.   Beautiful color and great style.  I love the City leather.  After seeing your burnt orange,  I may add that color to my wish list too.



Gosh, me too LJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for kicks



Oh, my... she is stunning!   I really love that color.   Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for kicks



She is gorgeous! Such a happy color. And the leather looks so yummy!
Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for kicks


Very pretty bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for kicks




Beautiful! Love the color. I tried this color on a couple months back and it's such a nice color. I agree, she's more of a rusty orange than bright orange. She's perfect!


----------



## Live It Up

Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LIU:*  very pretty.  Enjoy your new Chelsea.


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!



Gorgeous! ! I love the new light pink


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!




Oh wow!! Not a pink girl but this baby is beautiful!


----------



## Live It Up

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LIU:*  very pretty.  Enjoy your new Chelsea.



Thanks!



MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous! ! I love the new light pink



So do I. It is really a nice soft pink.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!! Not a pink girl but this baby is beautiful!



Thank you! I can't wear pink clothing...it looks terrible against my fair and freckled skin. But nobody said I couldn't carry a pink bag. And I love this color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I. It is really a nice soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I can't wear pink clothing...it looks terrible against my fair and freckled skin. But nobody said I couldn't carry a pink bag. And I love this color!




I agree... Make it work however you can girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!



OMG, this color is just so gorgeous.   Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, this color is just so gorgeous.   Congrats!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


 love love love!!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!



Gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## ClaireB1y

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


Love that Chelsea!


----------



## Live It Up

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> love love love!!





MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! congrats!





ClaireB1y said:


> Love that Chelsea!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## casmitty

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for kicks


It is beautiful! I love that leather. Please let us know how it carries for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


Very pretty LIU. So nice for Spring.


----------



## CatePNW

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


So pretty, I LOVE this color.  I would like to have a Mini Chelsea in this color but I don't think they make it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!


Love that soft pink color.


----------



## Live It Up

casmitty said:


> Gorgeous!!!





YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty LIU. So nice for Spring.





CatePNW said:


> So pretty, I LOVE this color.  I would like to have a Mini Chelsea in this color but I don't think they make it!





Trudysmom said:


> Love that soft pink color.



Thanks, ladies! I carried her today and she looks even prettier in sunlight.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.  







And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


Oh love the color!! Looks great with your accessories! Have fun carrying her!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996


Gorgeous saturated color!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


Very pretty bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996


Great color and bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.




Wow... Such a pretty color. The perfect neutral and the scarf dresses her up nicely


----------



## momjules

Beautiful camel zip zip! I'm loving that camel color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Oh love the color!! Looks great with your accessories! Have fun carrying her!



Thanks, KC!   I just LOVE this color!   I'm excited, haha.   (And how sad is it that the mini-pochette cost more than the purse.  Ack.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996



    WOW.   She's stunning, girl.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.



Thanks TM!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Such a pretty color. The perfect neutral and the scarf dresses her up nicely



Thanks, girl.   I have never been much on scarves, but for some reason I like it on this neutral bag.   Who knew??


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Beautiful camel zip zip! I'm loving that camel color.



Thank, MJ!   How are you feeling lately?   Have you been back to the Brahmin outlet?


----------



## YankeeDooney

OMG that is beautiful! I have seen that one before and loved it. Love it with the twilly too! Good job with that find!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yay! Another Clayton sister! She's a beauty PTB!  Great color. You are really doing well finding these lovely bags!


----------



## momjules

Hi!   Im just in my normal pain. But life goes on. I got a email that the Brahmin outlet is having a   Spend 200.00 or more and get 25 percent off  April 13 to 17! We may go. I am going to Woodbury commons with my daughter tomorrow so I'll be going to Dooney. Claremont style is 149.00 this weekend
I'll be checking that camel color out. You are so thoughtful to ask how I feel. Thank you. I'm feeling the handbag guilt trip. I hope I don't find a great deal this weekend,but a sale is a sale!


----------



## momjules

The Clayton families are looking great!


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.



Gorgeous. Enjoy


----------



## rubylovesdooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996



Perfect.Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG that is beautiful! I have seen that one before and loved it. Love it with the twilly too! Good job with that find!



Thanks!   I'm very pleased with this camel color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi!   Im just in my normal pain. But life goes on. I got a email that the Brahmin outlet is having a   Spend 200.00 or more and get 25 percent off  April 13 to 17! We may go. I am going to Woodbury commons with my daughter tomorrow so I'll be going to Dooney. Claremont style is 149.00 this weekend
> I'll be checking that camel color out. You are so thoughtful to ask how I feel. Thank you. I'm feeling the handbag guilt trip. I hope I don't find a great deal this weekend,but a sale is a sale!



   I'm glad you are doing OK, girl.   Living with pain can be such a downer.   I got the email from Brahmin but I'm too far from an outlet to take advantage of it.  I hope you have a fun time at Woodbury Commons with your daughter.   

I am prone to bouts of "purse guilt," but somehow I manage to pull out of it!!      I hope you find something pretty for yourself.    Take some pics for us if you can!!   We "no outlet" people have to depend on photos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous. Enjoy



Thanks, Ruby!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.



OMG, she looks gorgeous! 
Love the scarf on it and of course the LV pouchette!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996



yay, you got it!
Twins! Congrats!
Isn't this the most gorgeous color ever! I wish they would make florentines in a very vibrant blue, brighter than ocean, like the blue color in the toledos!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she looks gorgeous!
> Love the scarf on it and of course the LV pouchette!



Thanks, MB!   I just ordered a few different colors in the scarf.   I wanted to get one and see if they are cheesy.


----------



## carterazo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996


It's stunning!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


A lovely neutral!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> A lovely neutral!



Thank you!


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


Lovely!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.


SO pretty! I am not sure I have ever seen Camel Saff in this bag. and the pouchette, I totally understand. We are all a little CRAZY right?


----------



## inlovewbags

rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous. Enjoy



I Love it! I just purchased saffiano zip zip in dark gray and elephant..can't wait to get it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Lovely!!!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO pretty! I am not sure I have ever seen Camel Saff in this bag. and the pouchette, I totally understand. We are all a little CRAZY right?



Indeed we are, IHH!      I am loving the camel; such a great neutral for summer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

inlovewbags said:


> I Love it! I just purchased saffiano zip zip in dark gray and elephant..can't wait to get it!



   Hope you love your new bags!


----------



## inlovewbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Hope you love your new bags!



I'm sure I will!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Here she is, City Flynn in Burnt Orange! The color is not as bright as I thought it would be, but I love that. I think this photo makes it look a little brighter than it is. I tend to go for Fall/Winter colors more, and have nothing at all like this. I have already loaded her up and she is not a lightweight bag, but so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hanging ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside just for




I love that color! Congrats! 



Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!




I just love that baby pink color. It's the perfect shade of pink. Enjoy! 



MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.   I am so thrilled with this camel saffiano Zip Zip!!        I don't know what it is about these little bags that pulls me in, but I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stylin' with a $6 twilly scarf from Amazon and my new mini-pochette that I bought previously and returned, then repurchased and yes, I'm craaaazy.




It's gorgeous and the way you coordinated everything is just perfection. I am really loving the zip zips in saffiano. I think it's becoming my favorite. The mini pochette looks pretty with it. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Violet Clayton arrived today... She's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3329996




Beautiful! I'm glad she's perfect! I can't wait to carry my Kingston. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous and the way you coordinated everything is just perfection. I am really loving the zip zips in saffiano. I think it's becoming my favorite. The mini pochette looks pretty with it.



Thanks, girl.  I think the saffiano are my favorite zip zips, too.  Are you still looking for a pochette?


----------



## casmitty

Picked up this small Pebblbe Grain East West Slouch in Smoke at a nicely discounted price


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> Picked up this small Pebblbe Grain East West Slouch in Smoke at a nicely discounted price



Very pretty.  Love the smoke,  the strap  and the fact that it is pebbled.  Great find!


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty.  Love the smoke,  the strap  and the fact that it is pebbled.  Great find!


Thank you.  I first saw this handbag about 1 month ago and loved it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.  I think the saffiano are my favorite zip zips, too.  Are you still looking for a pochette?




Nope! I'm all done looking. [emoji4] Hint...hint...


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> Picked up this small Pebblbe Grain East West Slouch in Smoke at a nicely discounted price




Such a cute little hobo. I love that strap!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Nope! I'm all done looking. [emoji4] Hint...hint...


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Picked up this small Pebblbe Grain East West Slouch in Smoke at a nicely discounted price


Very pretty bag.


----------



## swags

Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Swags:*  enjoy your new LL.  I love the oyster color.


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333611


The color is lovely.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333611




Bag twins... She's gorgeous! You will enjoy carrying her.


----------



## casmitty

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Swags:*  enjoy your new LL.  I love the oyster color.





Trudysmom said:


> The color is lovely.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Bag twins... She's gorgeous! You will enjoy carrying her.





casmitty said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks everyone!
Pcan, your photos and yt video helped with my decision!


----------



## elbgrl

swags said:


> Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333611



Really, really pretty!


----------



## casmitty

I just ordered the last Portofino Medium Valerie purse  from Dooney which has been discontinued.  I searched high and low and was willing to travel 3 hours to get it. The only one left in their inventory was on the west coast which I snatched up and awaiting her arrival.  As soon as she gets here I will share pics.  I CAN'T WAIT! !!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.


----------



## casmitty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.


Nice handbag and the colors are fabulous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.




Soo beautiful. Love the color combo. I have this TMoro with green interior and grey with cranberry interior. They are such classy bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.



Gorgeous!   Congrats.


----------



## swags

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.



Pretty bag! I love the colors.


----------



## YankeeDooney

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.


Very striking color......rich and classy. Glad you scored a good deal.


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333611


Congrats on your first LL. It's a very pretty color choice!


----------



## casmitty

I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Small double handle tote-BLK
CHARLESTON-Melon
Slim Wristlets-Elephant 
Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Love all the new reveals! Here's mine, logo lock in oyster. I debated between this and the clearance priced taupe but decided I had to have something in this shade. It's my first LL and I think I will like carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333611




That's a beautiful color Swags! It goes with so much. I got that one for my mom for Christmas and she loves it. Enjoy! 



DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Montecito bucket bag.  Found this today at off Sacks in the TMoro brown with burnt orange interior.   It is a BIG bag and I love it!  I have been keeping an eye out for one of these bags for a long time now and finally got a good deal on one.




What a find! It's so pretty! I have the smaller one so I k is how stunning this bag is in person. Enjoy! 



casmitty said:


> I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338878
> View attachment 3338879
> View attachment 3338880
> View attachment 3338882
> 
> Small double handle tote-BLK
> CHARLESTON-Melon
> Slim Wristlets-Elephant
> Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy




Beautiful haul C! You just can't go there and leave empty handed..you have o leave with style and with lots of shopping bags. [emoji4]


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beautiful color Swags! It goes with so much. I got that one for my mom for Christmas and she loves it. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a find! It's so pretty! I have the smaller one so I k is how stunning this bag is in person. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful haul C! You just can't go there and leave empty handed..you have o leave with style and with lots of shopping bags. [emoji4]


Lol, thank you TwoBoyz.  It's like a candy store and you're attracted to everything.   Just glad that you can get a really nice discount instead of paying full price.


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338878
> View attachment 3338879
> View attachment 3338880
> View attachment 3338882
> 
> Small double handle tote-BLK
> CHARLESTON-Melon
> Slim Wristlets-Elephant
> Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy


Love! Gorgeous bags!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338878
> View attachment 3338879
> View attachment 3338880
> View attachment 3338882
> 
> Small double handle tote-BLK
> CHARLESTON-Melon
> Slim Wristlets-Elephant
> Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy


Oh my gosh....great haul! Love the colors, leathers, and styles. Who can stay away if you live close enough?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived! My newest Chelsea in Baby Pink. I LOVE her!!!




Be still my heart! I love the baby pink. I have a zip zip in this color. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Love! Gorgeous bags!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you ,   BW10.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338878
> View attachment 3338879
> View attachment 3338880
> View attachment 3338882
> 
> Small double handle tote-BLK
> CHARLESTON-Melon
> Slim Wristlets-Elephant
> Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy



Whoa!!      Great haul, C!   I don't know whether I'm sad or glad I don't live near an outlet!!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> I really tried to stay away BUT I went anyway!  Woodbury Commons DB Factory Outlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338878
> View attachment 3338879
> View attachment 3338880
> View attachment 3338882
> 
> Small double handle tote-BLK
> CHARLESTON-Melon
> Slim Wristlets-Elephant
> Sullen Pocket Satchel-Navy


Great new bags!


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh....great haul! Love the colors, leathers, and styles. Who can stay away if you live close enough?


Thank you, MrsKC.  Woodbury is actually 90 minutes away but with the weather being so nice yesterday I took a nice casual drive STRAIGHT TO THE DB outlet!!!  Lol


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!!      Great haul, C!   I don't know whether I'm sad or glad I don't live near an outlet!!


Thank you, MiaBorsa.  Unfortunately,  the 90 minute drive doesn't deter me.  When I go there I have to buy multiple bags at the discounted price to justify the drive there.  HAHAHA, who am I kidding; that's my way of justifying purchasing more handbags!!!


----------



## Dakotabear4

Burnt orange love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> Thank you, MiaBorsa.   When I go there I have to buy multiple bags at the discounted price to justify the drive there.  HAHAHA, who am I kidding; that's my way of justifying purchasing more handbags!!!


 

I could have written that too.  That's just the way I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Thank you, MiaBorsa.  Unfortunately,  the 90 minute drive doesn't deter me.  When I go there I have to buy multiple bags at the discounted price to justify the drive there.  HAHAHA, who am I kidding; that's my way of justifying purchasing more handbags!!!





lavenderjunkie said:


> I could have written that too.  That's just the way I think.



Well now, lemme see...   I have to drive over 4 hours to get to a Dooney outlet.      I guess I'll need to pull a trailer!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dakotabear4 said:


> Burnt orange love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339985



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Dakotabear4 said:


> Burnt orange love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339985


Love that color!


----------



## MaryBel

Sorry for the group reply, I'm so way behind it will take my ages to do individual replies!

Gorgeous bags ladies! Love them all, especially the Charleston in Melon, WOW and the burnt orange Barlow. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well now, lemme see...   I have to drive over 4 hours to get to a Dooney outlet.      I guess I'll need to pull a trailer!!



I think the MOHO will be enough GF!


----------



## casmitty

Dakotabear4 said:


> Burnt orange love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339985


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Well now, lemme see...   I have to drive over 4 hours to get to a Dooney outlet.      I guess I'll need to pull a trailer!!


Lol, I spoke with a diehard Dooney customer who has been a fan for over 30 years!  She told me she would drive from NJ to PA just to purchase specific Dooney purses which was over 2 hours away.  A 4 hour drive, I would have to stay overnight at a hotel just to recover.


----------



## casmitty

I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

casmitty said:


> Lol, I spoke with a diehard Dooney customer who has been a fan for over 30 years!  She told me she would drive from NJ to PA just to purchase specific Dooney purses which was over 2 hours away.  A 4 hour drive, I would have to stay overnight at a hotel just to recover.




And you would need to buy( and save)  even more to justify the extra cost of the hotel. 
  At least that is the way I would do it.


----------



## casmitty

lavenderjunkie said:


> And you would need to buy( and save)  even more to justify the extra cost of the hotel.
> At least that is the way I would do it.


 Exactly!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.




Love the Willa and she's gorgeous in Bone. Clever idea with the strap.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love the Willa and she's gorgeous in Bone. Clever idea with the strap.


Thank you Ms PTB.  The thicker strap definitely makes a big difference.  I really wanted the Willa in Elephant but there were none.  However, the SA said it is gorgeous in saffiano. I'm not a big fan of saffiano because of the dull sound it makes but I will admit that Elephant is pretty in saffiano leather.  :wondering


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the group reply, I'm so way behind it will take my ages to do individual replies!
> 
> Gorgeous bags ladies! Love them all, especially the Charleston in Melon, WOW and the burnt orange Barlow. Congrats!


Thank you, MaryBel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think the MOHO will be enough GF!



But then I'd have to have my hubby drive me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Lol, I spoke with a diehard Dooney customer who has been a fan for over 30 years!  She told me she would drive from NJ to PA just to purchase specific Dooney purses which was over 2 hours away.  A 4 hour drive, I would have to stay overnight at a hotel just to recover.



A couple of my girlfriends and I have done that a few times.   We get a hotel room near the outlets and go for 2 or 3 days; it's a blast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.



Gorgeous bag, C.   I like that shoulder pad thing, too.   I saw them for sale on a leather website and have been thinking of buying a couple of them.

ETA--here's the website link...   http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...-custom-install-choice-of-5-colors-of-leather


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.


Very pretty bag.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> A couple of my girlfriends and I have done that a few times.   We get a hotel room near the outlets and go for 2 or 3 days; it's a blast.


Oooh MiaBorsa,  2-3 days of shopping!!!  I would lose my mind if I shopped that many days in a row!!!  Lol


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


Thank you, Trudysmom.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, C.   I like that shoulder pad thing, too.   I saw them for sale on a leather website and have been thinking of buying a couple of them.
> 
> ETA--here's the website link...   http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...-custom-install-choice-of-5-colors-of-leather


Thank you for this info MiaBorsa!!!  I will definitely order a few of them.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> But then I'd have to have my hubby drive me.



I see, that would be a problem!
Girl, you need to learn to drive it!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> A couple of my girlfriends and I have done that a few times.   We get a hotel room near the outlets and *go for 2 or 3 days*; it's a blast.





casmitty said:


> Oooh MiaBorsa,  2-3 days of shopping!!!  I would lose my mind if I shopped that many days in a row!!!  Lol



That's what I call a vacation! 
I always include a couple of shopping trips on any vacation, although it's not as much fun with just the boys (DH and DS).


----------



## Twoboyz

Dakotabear4 said:


> Burnt orange love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339985




Wow, I love that color. I would love to see it IRL too. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.




Gorgeous color! The first Willa I ever tried on
Was in the bone color. I fell in love with it. I ended up with all black and I'm carrying it today. The strap switch idea is a great one and I'm going to try it. I have the nylon pocket satchel in black so I have the strap! Thanks!  Enjoy your new Willa. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, C.   I like that shoulder pad thing, too.   I saw them for sale on a leather website and have been thinking of buying a couple of them.
> 
> ETA--here's the website link...   http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...-custom-install-choice-of-5-colors-of-leather




Thanks Sarah. I think I'm going to get some too.


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.



Gorgeous Willa!
And great idea to switch the strap. I do that with some of mine too! That's the good thing with Dooney's trim colors, they are pretty much just a few so it's easier to share straps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Oooh MiaBorsa,  2-3 days of shopping!!!  I would lose my mind if I shopped that many days in a row!!!  Lol





MaryBel said:


> That's what I call a vacation!
> I always include a couple of shopping trips on any vacation, although it's not as much fun with just the boys (DH and DS).



The San Marcos outlets are HUGE; it takes at least two days just to walk the entire place.  Plus we have to eat out, have adult beverages, and have a pajama party for half the night.     Hmmm, I need to call my shopping pals...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I see, that would be a problem!
> Girl, you need to learn to drive it!



I keep saying I'm going to, but I can't pry my hubby out of the driver's seat.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Thank you for this info MiaBorsa!!!  I will definitely order a few of them.





Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah. I think I'm going to get some too.



I'm going to order couple to try them out.   I have seen that website recommended for replacement straps and stuff on other TPF boards.


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> I got the Willa today after seeing great you tube videos on the organization  of this handbag:  "Tote meets Satchel".  I also heard many negative comments about the strap; it's placement as well as the size of it.  I switched out the Willa strap for the large pocket nylon's strap which is much more substantial and it also has the "shoulder pad" on it which is way more comfortable and doesn't cut into your shoulder.  Dooney should really think about offering these straps as options, IMO.


Beautiful bag and color. That strap is perfect.


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color! The first Willa I ever tried on
> Was in the bone color. I fell in love with it. I ended up with all black and I'm carrying it today. The strap switch idea is a great one and I'm going to try it. I have the nylon pocket satchel in black so I have the strap! Thanks!  Enjoy your new Willa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. I think I'm going to get some too.


Thank you, Twoboyz.   I think it was your black Willa that was posted last week and I was inspired to check it out.


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Willa!
> And great idea to switch the strap. I do that with some of mine too! That's the good thing with Dooney's trim colors, they are pretty much just a few so it's easier to share straps.


 Thank you, MaryBel.   Funny thing, I ended up selling a black Willa to another customer and convinced her to get the large pocket nylon and gave her the idea about the strap AND I WAS A CUSTOMER TOO!!!  Go figure.  She encouraged me to buy two bags as well.  Lol


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful bag and color. That strap is perfect.


Thank you, YankeeDooney.


----------



## casmitty

SHE's HERE!!! Just picked her up from the UPS facility:  
Portofino Medium Valerie in Desert


----------



## casmitty

OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!! 
Tote meets Shoulder Bag


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938



She is Gorgeous and looks delicious in that color, like a big caramel!
Congrats!


----------



## casmitty

Thank you MaryBel!!!  They discontinued this bag and the website sold out of them.  This was the last one found in the Washington State Outlet!!!


----------



## MrsKC

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938



Gorgeous!  Glad she arrived safe and sound. ...and you love her!


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938


Beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938


So unique! Very pretty. Congrats on snagging one of the last ones.


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous!  Glad she arrived safe and sound. ...and you love her!


Thank you, MrsKC.  I am in LOVE with this bag!!!  To be so big it isn't heavy at all; I just have to make sure not to load her down.


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, BW10.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938



   Very nice!   I love the color.


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> Thank you MaryBel!!!  They discontinued this bag and the website sold out of them.  This was the last one found in the Washington State Outlet!!!



Nice that you were able to find it!
That's the outlet I go to!


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> So unique! Very pretty. Congrats on snagging one of the last ones.


Thank you, YD and she really is a unique bag.  I saw it on the website a couple of weeks ago in red/cranberry but I didn't get it because of it's size, I'm trying to downsize but who am I kidding.  I'm a big gal and I like Big Gal Bags!!!  Lol  Anyhow, when I decided to go for it they were sold out.  Lucky me.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!   I love the color.


Thank you, MB.  And the color goes with everything.


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Nice that you were able to find it!
> That's the outlet I go to!


I live in New York City so I was so grateful that they were able to ship it.  I was under the assumption that DB outlets won't ship.  The SA from the Delaware outlet found it for me and Colette and Nicole from WA called me to confirm.  Thank goodness for their professionalism.


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> I live in New York City so I was so grateful that they were able to ship it.  I was under the assumption that DB outlets won't ship.  The SA from the Delaware outlet found it for me and Colette and Nicole from WA called me to confirm.  Thank goodness for their professionalism.



They ship but not all styles/colors. 
I think when you are looking for an specific style/color, call any outlet to see if they have it and would ship it. If they say no, maybe ask if any colors in the style you are looking for are shipable and then you can decide if you want any of the bags that they can ship.


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> They ship but not all styles/colors.
> I think when you are looking for an specific style/color, call any outlet to see if they have it and would ship it. If they say no, maybe ask if any colors in the style you are looking for are shipable and then you can decide if you want any of the bags that they can ship.


Ooh wow!  Thank you for that information, MaryBel.  Washington state is on my bucket list as it has some of the most beautiful nature scenes in the country.  I really want to see Mount St Helens, the Space Needle and visit the Pike Place Market and not to forget the DB Outlet.  The United States is such a natural beauty!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938




Gorgeous!! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> Thank you, Twoboyz.   I think it was your black Willa that was posted last week and I was inspired to check it out.




You're welcome, but I think I'll have to give props to NAC on that one. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.  







I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> Ooh wow!  Thank you for that information, MaryBel.  Washington state is on my bucket list as it has some of the most beautiful nature scenes in the country.  I really want to see Mount St Helens, the Space Needle and visit the Pike Place Market and not to forget the DB Outlet.  The United States is such a natural beauty!!!



WA is a beautiful state! I'm still discovering some of the places here. I'm kind of new to the area (moved here at the end of 2013) and I love it, although I'd love it more if it rain a tiny bit less and had a longer summer  
We'll have to meet at the outlet when you come!

ITA, the US is such a beautiful country.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.



GF, she is gorgeous! So much fun! Congrats!
I think I'm going to switch to my quadretto dover tote!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, she is gorgeous! So much fun! Congrats!
> I think I'm going to switch to my quadretto dover tote!



Thanks, MB.   I'm just giddy!!   She's kind of big, but I put one of my Neverfulls next to her and they are practically the same size.


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji4]


Thank you, Twoboyz.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.


This tote IS TOO CUTE and REFRESHING for the spring and summer seasons.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB.   I'm just giddy!!   She's kind of big, but I put one of my Neverfulls next to her and they are practically the same size.



The good thing is that even though they are kind of big, they kind of mold to the body, so they don't feel that big.

I just switched to mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> This tote IS TOO CUTE and REFRESHING for the spring and summer seasons.



Thanks, C!   Sometimes I just love a whimsical bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> The good thing is that even though they are kind of big, they kind of mold to the body, so they don't feel that big.
> 
> I just switched to mine.



Yes, I noticed that the coated cotton is very pliable.   I also like the longer strap drop so the wide bottom hits about waist level instead of under the arm.  

Is yours that multi-colored squares pattern?   That one is so cute and also perfect for the season!    Post a pic!!


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> WA is a beautiful state! I'm still discovering some of the places here. I'm kind of new to the area (moved here at the end of 2013) and I love it, although I'd love it more if it rain a tiny bit less and had a longer summer
> 
> We'll have to meet at the outlet when you come!
> 
> 
> 
> ITA, the US is such a beautiful country.




We most definitely will have to meet and I would like that.  New York State I have discovered is really beautiful too.  The Finger Lakes are absolutely SPECTACULAR and the wine grapes grown there are some of the best in the country.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I noticed that the coated cotton is very pliable.   I also like the longer strap drop so the wide bottom hits about waist level instead of under the arm.
> 
> Is yours that multi-colored squares pattern?   That one is so cute and also perfect for the season!    Post a pic!!



Yep, that's the one. Here it is. It goes nicely with the yellow wallet I was carrying (switched from my Brahmin Norah in enamel)


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> We most definitely will have to meet and I would like that.  New York State I have discovered is really beautiful too.  The Finger Lakes are absolutely SPECTACULAR and the wine grapes grown there are some of the best in the country.



My sister and BIL live in S. GA and they love to travel to NY state and stay at the Finger Lakes in their motorhome.   They love to go in the fall and they love the apples!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yep, that's the one. Here it is. It goes nicely with the yellow wallet I was carrying (switched from my Brahmin Norah in enamel)



Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome, but I think I'll have to give props to NAC on that one. [emoji4]




Lol. You were right about it being NAC's post and I replied to thank her.  Sometimes I get sidetracked and answer a reply to an original post.  Lol.  So many purse posts to respond to!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...



Thanks!
I think you can carry pretty much any wallet since you have lots of colors on it, but a tan one (to match the trim) will always work. The natural looks very good! Good choice!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...


Very pretty and unique bag. Wallet looks great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I think you can carry pretty much any wallet since you have lots of colors on it, but a tan one (to match the trim) will always work. The natural looks very good! Good choice!



I would prefer a pink, yellow or grass green for a summery "pop"!!   I guess I'll check out a few sales and see what I can find.

Oh, and I noticed on the Coach website that the glove tanned Swagger dimensions are 3" larger than the pebbled!   I hope the website is correct!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty and unique bag. Wallet looks great!



Thanks, KC!   I'm thrilled with the bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...


It matches beautifully! !


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> My sister and BIL live in S. GA and they love to travel to NY state and stay at the Finger Lakes in their motorhome.   They love to go in the fall and they love the apples!


It is absolutely gorgeous in the Finger Lakes.  The Thousand Islands on the Northern border east of Buffalo is something like I've never seen.  If you can order the, "I Love New York", brochure.  Theres also a map included.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> It matches beautifully! !



Thanks!   I'm digging in the "Wallet Drawer of Doom" to see if I can find anything else.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous in the Finger Lakes.  The Thousand Islands on the Northern border east of Buffalo is something like I've never seen.  If you can order the, "I Love New York", brochure.  Theres also a map included.



I would love to travel up that way sometime, and perhaps to Maine as well.   This summer we will probably go to Oregon and see some of the PNW.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...



This bag is gorgeous. Love the artwork on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> This bag is gorgeous. Love the artwork on it.



Thanks, Ruby!   I love it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, how pretty is that!   The wallet is perfect with her.   I was obsessing about hunting down a pink wallet to go with Isla, but I think my natural florentine wallet will work...


You know MB, I was really hesitant about this bag due to the print but your pics have convinced me otherwise. It is very pretty. I would certainly consider putting on my wish list. It is playful and exotic at the same time. Very nice indeed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> You know MB, I was really hesitant about this bag due to the print but your pics have convinced me otherwise. It is very pretty. I would certainly consider putting on my wish list. It is playful and exotic at the same time. Very nice indeed.



Thanks YD!   I'm very pleased with the bag; it's such a cute print.   I notice that it is selling out everywhere... no more at QVC, Dillard's, or Belk.   It must be a hit.


----------



## elbgrl

casmitty said:


> OH MY GOSH this purse is HUGE!!! But she is GORGEOUS!!!  OH MY GOSH!!!
> Tote meets Shoulder Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341937
> View attachment 3341938


Gorgeous leather!


MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.


Darling tote!


MaryBel said:


> Yep, that's the one. Here it is. It goes nicely with the yellow wallet I was carrying (switched from my Brahmin Norah in enamel)



Love this one too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous leather!
> 
> Darling tote!
> 
> 
> Love this one too!



Thank you Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Love this one too!



Thank you Rosie!


----------



## casmitty

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Darling tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one too!




Thank you, elbgrl.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's my loot from the extra 30% off clearance sale at Dillards.  No bags tempted me thank goodness, but I did come away with some smalls. Three Dooney and one Coach. The prices were 30/30. 

I was happy to add to my Dooney wallets. I don't have very many of those.  The Coach wristlet matches the tote I got on clearance recently.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the extra 30% off clearance sale at Dillards.  No bags tempted me thank goodness, but I did come away with some smalls. Three Dooney and one Coach. The prices were 30/30.
> 
> I was happy to add to my Dooney wallets. I don't have very many of those.  The Coach wristlet matches the tote I got on clearance recently.
> View attachment 3343174



   Love them!!   You know I am a sucker for wallets, and recently I'm loving more of the accessory pieces.   Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Love them!!   You know I am a sucker for wallets, and recently I'm loving more of the accessory pieces.   Congrats!!




Thanks Sarah! I really like the ostrich wallet and the seafoam wallet. I think it's a Claremont? I'll have to look at the tag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.




Be still my heart!!  She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart!!  She's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the extra 30% off clearance sale at Dillards.  No bags tempted me thank goodness, but I did come away with some smalls. Three Dooney and one Coach. The prices were 30/30.
> 
> I was happy to add to my Dooney wallets. I don't have very many of those.  The Coach wristlet matches the tote I got on clearance recently.
> View attachment 3343174


Love....and that ostrich...so want one. Congrats NAC!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Love....and that ostrich...so want one. Congrats NAC!




Thanks YD! I almost did not get the ostrich one, but I thought it would be a great contrast with my black bags. And on clearance, I figured why not?

Edit: holy moley! I did voice to text and just now saw that my phone changed YD to Whitey.  My apologies to anyone who saw that. Not cool, phone. Not cool.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks YD! I almost did not get the ostrich one, but I thought it would be a great contrast with my black bags. And on clearance, I figured why not?
> 
> Edit: holy moley! I did voice to text and just now saw that my phone changed YD to Whitey.  My apologies to anyone who saw that. Not cool, phone. Not cool.




Lol. Lol but not really. I saw it but knew what you meant. I can see how it could understand it as what it typed [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Lol but not really. I saw it but knew what you meant. I can see how it could understand it as what it typed [emoji2]




That will teach me to proof better before I hit reply. That autocorrect can be crazy sometimes. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well I didn't see it, but imagining your face when you saw it made me "LOL."


----------



## Suzwhat

Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163



Gorgeous tote, Suz!   You are ready for summer!


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous tote, Suz!   You are ready for summer!




Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163


Lovely, especially for spring and  summer!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163


Very pretty Suz! Nice colors! It will go with so many things.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Lovely, especially for spring and  summer!



Thank you. That is what I hoped.  



YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty Suz! Nice colors! It will go with so many things.



Thank you.  I think so too.


----------



## immigratty

beautiful bags ladies. I've been mostly stalking the board and not responding. But I do love seeing all of your gorgeous bags!


----------



## casmitty

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163


So pretty!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, C.   I like that shoulder pad thing, too.   I saw them for sale on a leather website and have been thinking of buying a couple of them.
> 
> ETA--here's the website link...   http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...-custom-install-choice-of-5-colors-of-leather


I decided to buy one of the shoulder strap pads, just ordered one for my claremont bucket crossbody. Anxious to get it and see if its more comfortable. Those tiny straps can dig in.... love the strap in my sophie because it has that pad thing built in.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Well I didn't see it, but imagining your face when you saw it made me "LOL."




LOL! I'm sure it was priceless.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163




Beautiful. Perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163


Beautiful spring bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful. Perfect for spring and summer.







BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful spring bag!




Thank you both!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful spring bag!




Very nice tote!,


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Beautiful Bags Ladies!  Just catching up here after being away. Love the colorful totes for summer!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the extra 30% off clearance sale at Dillards.  No bags tempted me thank goodness, but I did come away with some smalls. Three Dooney and one Coach. The prices were 30/30.
> 
> I was happy to add to my Dooney wallets. I don't have very many of those.  The Coach wristlet matches the tote I got on clearance recently.
> View attachment 3343174



Awesome haul GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163



Twins! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163


So pretty! Love this for Spring and Summer!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.


So special! Great summer bag! Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is. 

The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good. 

Here's a couple of pictures, just because.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334



OMG!!   Isn't she so cute??   I just had mine out, posing.     Yep, she's a big girl but SO DANG CUTE.   Congrats on snagging her.    I love how all the seams match perfectly on the bag.

 I'm about to pull the trigger on a pink wallet.   Does your pink wallet go with your Islamorada?   Pics, please!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> So special! Great summer bag! Enjoy!



Thanks, girl!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334


 Very pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334



Very pretty GF! Congrats!
BTW, love your new haircut!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334


Very nice bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks!  She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice bag.




Thanks TM!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty GF! Congrats!
> BTW, love your new haircut!




Aww, thanks GF!  I'm so glad I got it cut. So much easier now. I love it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG!!   Isn't she so cute??   I just had mine out, posing.     Yep, she's a big girl but SO DANG CUTE.   Congrats on snagging her.    I love how all the seams match perfectly on the bag.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a pink wallet.   Does your pink wallet go with your Islamorada?   Pics, please!!




Here you go, Sarah...

The lighting is not the best in my house, but I took a pic of the baby pink, melon, Seafoam and caramel wallets with the tote. I think my favorites are the Seafoam and baby pink. But the other two look pretty good too. Lots of options.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go, Sarah...
> 
> The lighting is not the best in my house, but I took a pic of the baby pink, melon, Seafoam and caramel wallets with the tote. I think my favorites are the Seafoam and baby pink. But the other two look pretty good too. Lots of options.
> 
> View attachment 3347473
> 
> View attachment 3347474
> 
> View attachment 3347475
> 
> View attachment 3347476



Wow, all of those look great with the bag!   Thanks for the pics.   I have navy, natural, and grass green wallets that work ok with it, but I just ordered a Coach wallet in dahlia pink from FOS.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aww, thanks GF!  I'm so glad I got it cut. So much easier now. I love it




Ahhh. So you did get it cut. U was thinking you just had it pulled back. I love it too! Welcome to the short hair club girlfriend. You'll never go back long again... Trust me!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, all of those look great with the bag!   Thanks for the pics.   I have navy, natural, and grass green wallets that work ok with it, but I just ordered a Coach wallet in dahlia pink from FOS.




I can't wait to see the wallet with your tote. I bet it's pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh. So you did get it cut. U was thinking you just had it pulled back. I love it too! Welcome to the short hair club girlfriend. You'll never go back long again... Trust me!




So true! I love having it this short. And I must have needed the change, lol, based on the positive reactions from family and coworkers. Many have gone out of their way to tell me how much they like it. It's great for the ego.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go, Sarah...
> 
> The lighting is not the best in my house, but I took a pic of the baby pink, melon, Seafoam and caramel wallets with the tote. I think my favorites are the Seafoam and baby pink. But the other two look pretty good too. Lots of options.
> 
> View attachment 3347473
> 
> View attachment 3347474
> 
> View attachment 3347475
> 
> View attachment 3347476




I simply love this tote and you have great wallet choices to go with!   I also like your new 'do.


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334




Adorable bag! That is such a fun bag for summer!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's here! I got my Islamadora Tote today as well. I was totally enabled by Sarah and finally decided to get this one. I've been eyeing it since o first saw it on QVC. And here she is.
> 
> The colors are great and this will a fun bag to carry. I love it. She's big, but so are my Chelseaa and Lolos. It's all good.
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures, just because.
> View attachment 3347333
> 
> View attachment 3347334


ANOTHER Happy bag! Love that


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> I simply love this tote and you have great wallet choices to go with!   I also like your new 'do.




Thanks Suzwhat!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKB0925 said:


> Adorable bag! That is such a fun bag for summer!




Thanks!  I see this bag getting lots of use. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> ANOTHER Happy bag! Love that




It really is a happy bag!


----------



## Pixie RN

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It really is a happy bag!



Your wallets make it even "happier," such great choices! Mine should be delivered around noon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Your wallets make it even "happier," such great choices! Mine should be delivered around noon!



I hope you love it, Pix!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag, C.   I like that shoulder pad thing, too.   I saw them for sale on a leather website and have been thinking of buying a couple of them.
> 
> ETA--here's the website link...   http://valuebeltsplus.com/products/...-custom-install-choice-of-5-colors-of-leather









I received my shoulder pad from valuebeltsplus.com today. I am impressed, very good match. I bought the London tan to go with the butterscotch trim on the Claremont Collection.  I ordered a 5/8" since the strap is that length, but I am going to have to order a 1" to get iver the stud and 2nd strap. But all in all, I think its going to be awesome. I did have to take one of the little loops off that holds down the strap to get the strap off (I saw a youtube video once that showed a lady do that). I kept it to handstitch back on later.  Just wanted to share thay if you order one to take into account the stud and thinkness of straps. The color match was spot on!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay... Out oft comfort zone but thought I'd give it a try. 

The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my shoulder pad from valuebeltsplus.com today. I am impressed, very good match. I bought the London tan to go with the butterscotch trim on the Claremont Collection.  I ordered a 5/8" since the strap is that length, but I am going to have to order a 1" to get iver the stud and 2nd strap. But all in all, I think its going to be awesome. I did have to take one of the little loops off that holds down the strap to get the strap off (I saw a youtube video once that showed a lady do that). I kept it to handstitch back on later.  Just wanted to share thay if you order one to take into account the stud and thinkness of straps. The color match was spot on!


Thank you for the pic BadWolf10!!!.  I wasn't sure if you had to send in your strap in order for the company to join it correctly.  Would you happen to have the YouTube link for the strap switch?  Thanks again.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay...
> 
> The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3348197


Very pretty bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> Thank you for the pic BadWolf10!!!.  I wasn't sure if you had to send in your strap in order for the company to join it correctly.  Would you happen to have the YouTube link for the strap switch?  Thanks again.


I wish I had the link  sorry.... it was a few months ago. Someone on one of the boards posted it and I just cant find it. If I find it I will def post it


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> Thank you for the pic BadWolf10!!!.  I wasn't sure if you had to send in your strap in order for the company to join it correctly.  Would you happen to have the YouTube link for the strap switch?  Thanks again.


I just found the post but the link was deleted.... sorry [emoji53]


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> I wish I had the link  sorry.... it was a few months ago. Someone on one of the boards posted it and I just cant find it. If I find it I will def post it


Thank you BW10.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay... Out oft comfort zone but thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3348197




 I think you'll like it too.  I've had mine for over a year and really love it.  The colors are beautiful to me.   I wear it with the short strap.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my shoulder pad from valuebeltsplus.com today. I am impressed, very good match. I bought the London tan to go with the butterscotch trim on the Claremont Collection.  I ordered a 5/8" since the strap is that length, but I am going to have to order a 1" to get iver the stud and 2nd strap. But all in all, I think its going to be awesome. I did have to take one of the little loops off that holds down the strap to get the strap off (I saw a youtube video once that showed a lady do that). I kept it to handstitch back on later.  Just wanted to share thay if you order one to take into account the stud and thinkness of straps. The color match was spot on!



Thanks!   I was going to post a followup but I totally forgot.      I sent them an email asking about the shoulder pad and they advised me that I might have difficulty getting it on the strap because of clips and hardware.   I didn't think of that!!   O_o     

I think they sell those as an add-on to the straps they make, so since you verified that the color is a good match I may just order an entire strap with the piece already on.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay... Out oft comfort zone but thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3348197



Nice!   She will be great for the summer.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I was going to post a followup but I totally forgot.      I sent them an email asking about the shoulder pad and they advised me that I might have difficulty getting it on the strap because of clips and hardware.   I didn't think of that!!   O_o
> 
> I think they sell those as an add-on to the straps they make, so since you verified that the color is a good match I may just order an entire strap with the piece already on.


They sent me the same email. I told them I had a dooney strap and they agreed to sell to me. I am hoping the 1" will fit over the tabs. If you get the strap, let us know how it turns out


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> They sent me the same email. I told them I had a dooney strap and they agreed to sell to me. I am hoping the 1" will fit over the tabs. If you get the strap, let us know how it turns out



You know, the Dooney strap that has that little section that unbuckles to remove part of it would probably work with that pad.   It has one end that doesn't have any hardware on it.


----------



## cheidel

Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. &#128522;












Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

cheidel said:


> Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats! It is a cutie! One of my fav color combos.


----------



## Suzwhat

cheidel said:


> Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app




Love t!


----------



## Suzwhat

I bought this Star Wars cross body for my husband's granddaughter.  She's 16 and [emoji173]&#65039; Star Wars.  I can't wait until she sees it!   I think it is super cute.  She's the only one out of 3 daughters and 2 granddaughters that even CARRIES a bag.  She likes this style of bag so I'm pretty sure she will love it.  I am not sure if this is coated cotton or leather.  I thought cotton, but the description says "screen art on textured grain leather".  It is really well done and the leather finishing is awesome.  The greenish blue edging is gorgeous.  The interior is a light green.   I got the cosmetic case for myself. [emoji9]


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> I bought this Star Wars cross body for my husband's granddaughter.  She's 16 and [emoji173]&#65039; Star Wars.  I can't wait until she sees it!   I think it is super cute.  She's the only one out of 3 daughters and 2 granddaughters that even CARRIES a bag.  She likes this style of bag so I'm pretty sure she will love it.  I am not sure if this is coated cotton or leather.  I thought cotton, but the description says "screen art on textured grain leather".  It is really well done and the leather finishing is awesome.  The greenish blue edging is gorgeous.  The interior is a light green.   I got the cosmetic case for myself. [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349349


Love!!! Im a huge star wars fan! Perfect for a teenager! And the cosmetic case s adorable


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pixie RN said:


> Your wallets make it even "happier," such great choices! Mine should be delivered around noon!




I totally missed seeing this, sorry. I can't wait to hear what you think about her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay... Out oft comfort zone but thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3348197




Love!  This is one I missed out on from ILD. How do you like her?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cheidel said:


> Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app




Congrats!  I love the drawstrings but don't have any in the pebbled leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Suzwhat said:


> I bought this Star Wars cross body for my husband's granddaughter.  She's 16 and [emoji173]&#65039; Star Wars.  I can't wait until she sees it!   I think it is super cute.  She's the only one out of 3 daughters and 2 granddaughters that even CARRIES a bag.  She likes this style of bag so I'm pretty sure she will love it.  I am not sure if this is coated cotton or leather.  I thought cotton, but the description says "screen art on textured grain leather".  It is really well done and the leather finishing is awesome.  The greenish blue edging is gorgeous.  The interior is a light green.   I got the cosmetic case for myself. [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349349




I bet she will love it! So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> I bought this Star Wars cross body for my husband's granddaughter.  She's 16 and [emoji173]&#65039; Star Wars.  I can't wait until she sees it!   I think it is super cute.  She's the only one out of 3 daughters and 2 granddaughters that even CARRIES a bag.  She likes this style of bag so I'm pretty sure she will love it.  I am not sure if this is coated cotton or leather.  I thought cotton, but the description says "screen art on textured grain leather".  It is really well done and the leather finishing is awesome.  The greenish blue edging is gorgeous.  The interior is a light green.   I got the cosmetic case for myself. [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349349



How cute!   I hope she loves it, Suz.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   The Islamorada Dover Tote arrived today!!!         This will be my go-to this summer.     It's overcast so the pics are a little dark; the background of the design is a true navy blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way they used the outside design on the inside collar of the bag.




Wow! She's so pretty and fun for Summer! I love that interior trim too! There is one little eye peeking at you. [emoji6] Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Gabriella in Taupe/TMoro. She arrived new with tags and wrapped from eBay... Out oft comfort zone but thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> The color is brighter here than IRL but she's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3348197




I love that color combo! I've been using my Bailey tote as my work bag all fall and winter. It's time to switch it up to my pink chevron though. [emoji6]. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go, Sarah...
> 
> The lighting is not the best in my house, but I took a pic of the baby pink, melon, Seafoam and caramel wallets with the tote. I think my favorites are the Seafoam and baby pink. But the other two look pretty good too. Lots of options.
> 
> View attachment 3347473
> 
> View attachment 3347474
> 
> View attachment 3347475
> 
> View attachment 3347476




They all look so great NAC! Enjoy your new bag and wallets! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I bought this Star Wars cross body for my husband's granddaughter.  She's 16 and [emoji173]&#65039; Star Wars.  I can't wait until she sees it!   I think it is super cute.  She's the only one out of 3 daughters and 2 granddaughters that even CARRIES a bag.  She likes this style of bag so I'm pretty sure she will love it.  I am not sure if this is coated cotton or leather.  I thought cotton, but the description says "screen art on textured grain leather".  It is really well done and the leather finishing is awesome.  The greenish blue edging is gorgeous.  The interior is a light green.   I got the cosmetic case for myself. [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349349




These are so adorable! I'm sure she will love it. It's got very unique details. Love your cute little cosmetic case too. I love that size. It fits in most bags and it holds a lot. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Well, I have been looking for a Crossbody for the past couple of months.  Finally found one I really like, cute Dooney Drawstring Crossbody. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app




So cute! I look at those every time I'm at the outlet. They hold a lot. Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here you go, Sarah...
> 
> The lighting is not the best in my house, but I took a pic of the baby pink, melon, Seafoam and caramel wallets with the tote. I think my favorites are the Seafoam and baby pink. But the other two look pretty good too. Lots of options.
> 
> View attachment 3347473
> 
> View attachment 3347474
> 
> View attachment 3347475
> 
> View attachment 3347476




Wow...they all look great with it! Such a fun tote!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Got this beautiful Watercolor Leisure shopper from a Facebook group for $135.  I'm a total sucker for these handle attachments.   Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344163




She's so pretty! It screams spring and summer. Enjoy! [emoji254]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! She's so pretty and fun for Summer! I love that interior trim too! There is one little eye peeking at you. [emoji6] Enjoy!



Thanks, TB.   She's a big one, but I just couldn't resist the pattern.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Wrong thread...


----------



## casmitty

Found this great shopping tote at Nordstrom Rack at a discounted price:  Pebble Grain Medium Shopping Tote.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Found this great shopping tote at Nordstrom Rack at a discounted price:  Pebble Grain Medium Shopping Tote.




Love it! Seems like the perfect size


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! Seems like the perfect size


Thank you, PTB.  This shopping tote is a little taller than the double handle tote that I have and I figured it would be a great accompaniment with the smaller one or just use by itself.  My iPad Pro fits a lot better in it.  Also, I would like to thank you for your review video of the PG Brenna in Elephant.  I was on the fence about getting one especially since I have the Flo Barlow and both have the same setup except for the straps and handles.  So, I ordered it from QVC.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Thank you, PTB.  This shopping tote is a little taller than the double handle tote that I have and I figured it would be a great accompaniment with the smaller one or just use by itself.  My iPad Pro fits a lot better in it.  Also, I would like to thank you for your review video of the PG Brenna in Elephant.  I was on the fence about getting one especially since I have the Flo Barlow and both have the same setup except for the straps and handles.  So, I ordered it from QVC.




That's great! Sounds like you have the best of both words. 

Awww, glad you found the video helpful. Brenna is beautiful.


----------



## cheidel

Suzwhat said:


> Love t!


Thank you!!  It's perfect, not too big and not too small. &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

YankeeDooney said:


> Congrats! It is a cutie! One of my fav color combos.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I love the drawstrings but don't have any in the pebbled leather.


Thank you.  It's really the perfect size!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! I look at those every time I'm at the outlet. They hold a lot. Enjoy!


Yes, it does hold a lot.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> Found this great shopping tote at Nordstrom Rack at a discounted price:  Pebble Grain Medium Shopping Tote.


Very nice tote.


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice tote.


Thank you, TM.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Saffiano zip zip arrived today.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.




Beautiful... Such a fun bag! I love yellow too during this time of year.


----------



## carterazo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.



Two yellow pretties, congrats!   I love a yellow bag any time of year.  Especially on dull days to make me smile.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## casmitty

Just got her in today:  Medium Red & Blk Jacquard Chiara.  Thank you DooneyAddict615 for your informative review.  I thought that she would be humongous but a nice size tote and the inside is pretty and the signature duck tag set her off!!!


----------



## casmitty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.


Such gorgeous yellow purses!!!


----------



## casmitty

Chiara Tote


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> Chiara Tote




She's beautiful! I tried this on at the outlet a couple months back in the pebbled leather. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.



   SO pretty!!   I've been eyeing a few yellow bags myself for this season.


----------



## YankeeDooney

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.


It look beautiful and cheerful at the same time. Congrats on both!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Chiara Tote


Nice find Cas. I remember seeing the leather versions a few years back. Yours is a nice looking tote.


----------



## BadWolf10

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.






DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.



So beautiful! I am drawn to yellow, but always so nervous to wear it. Its so happy!!!


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice find Cas. I remember seeing the leather versions a few years back. Yours is a nice looking tote.


Thank you, YD. I was able to find a Pebble Grain black Chiara at the Livingston, California store.  Great thing is I was still able to get it at 50% outlet discount.  It should be here on Friday.


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's beautiful! I tried this on at the outlet a couple months back in the pebbled leather. Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you, PTB.  I found a leather one at the California outlet and they are shipping it to me.  Great thing that I got it at 50% off!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Thank you, YD. I was able to find a Pebble Grain black Chiara at the Livingston, California store.  Great thing is I was still able to get it at 50% outlet discount.  It should be here on Friday.


No way....that's awesome! Congrats! Can't way to see pics.


----------



## Trudysmom

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.





casmitty said:


> Just got her in today:  Medium Red & Blk Jacquard Chiara.  Thank you DooneyAddict615 for your informative review.  I thought that she would be humongous but a nice size tote and the inside is pretty and the signature duck tag set her off!!!



Very pretty bags.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Thanks everyone.  I was able to get these shipped to me from the IL outlet.   Thanks to the outlet pictures from last week. 


( I can never get the quote reply to work ) lol


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.


Thank you TM.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> No way....that's awesome! Congrats! Can't way to see pics.


Thank you YD.  As soon as she gets here I will be sure to post pics.


----------



## BadWolf10

I sold a couple of things online ,so I browsed the ILD website. I decided to buy my first yellow bag!! After seeing DP's bags, I was wanting a little sunshine in my life


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  yellow bags are fun.  Everyone should have a yellow handbag in their wardrobe... and a red one, and a blue one, etc.   I used a yellow zip zip in pebbled leather today.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  yellow bags are fun.  Everyone should have a yellow handbag in their wardrobe... and a red one, and a blue one, etc.   I used a yellow zip zip in pebbled leather today.


Oh I bet it was gorgeous.  I realized I never actually wear yellow. Mostly red, blue, black and gray. So yellow will be awesome


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW*:  I like yellow handbags in the spring and summer to pop darker colors.  Today I wore navy jeans and shirt, with an aqua vest.  The yellow zip zip really make the outfit.  I could have worn a navy handbag, or an aqua handbag,  but I liked the extra touch of bright color the yellow provided.


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> Chiara Tote




Very nice, C!   I had an original leather Chiara about 6 or 7 years ago.   Loved that bag but it weighted a ton!!   I love your siggy version.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, C!   I had an original leather Chiara about 6 or 7 years ago.   Loved that bag but it weighted a ton!!   I love your siggy version.


Thank you, MB.  I have to not put so much in it.


----------



## westvillage

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.



Such a pretty color of yellow in these two bags. Lovely choices.


----------



## Twoboyz

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Saffiano zip zip arrived today.







DP PURSE FAN said:


> Yellow saffiano hobo arrived today.   I love..love..love a yellow bag in spring and summer.




So happy and double the fun! [emoji295]&#65039;



casmitty said:


> Just got her in today:  Medium Red & Blk Jacquard Chiara.  Thank you DooneyAddict615 for your informative review.  I thought that she would be humongous but a nice size tote and the inside is pretty and the signature duck tag set her off!!!







casmitty said:


> Chiara Tote




Very cute! I love the strap detail. Enjoy!


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> So happy and double the fun! [emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! I love the strap detail. Enjoy!


Thank you, TwoBoyz.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658


Wowzer....now there's a color combo for you! Those are such Florida colors in my mind....how appropriate. Very pretty! You are just racking up those drawstrings, aren't you PTB?


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658



Love this PTB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658



Looks like summertime!   Very pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658


Pretty color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wowzer....now there's a color combo for you! Those are such Florida colors in my mind....how appropriate. Very pretty! You are just racking up those drawstrings, aren't you PTB?




Thank you girlfriend! I'm loving this color and yes... The colors scream FL. Well, this was the only other drawstring I wanted so, I think I'm done. I've been waiting to get this one for awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ladies for the Miss Mint love.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658




Be still my heart! You had me at mint. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Be still my heart! You had me at mint. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Lol... Thank you girlfriend! I'm a sucker for Mint too!


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658


----------



## MaryBel

So many beautiful bags!

Congrats ladies!


----------



## westvillage

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658



Such a beautiful place and your style always shows the colors that work there. I'm just swooning at this beautiful bag in a divine color combo, and the background finishes me off...


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658


Beautiful!  That color is so happy!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

westvillage said:


> Such a beautiful place and your style always shows the colors that work there. I'm just swooning at this beautiful bag in a divine color combo, and the background finishes me off...




Awww, thank you! I'm sooo loving this bag. She's super fun but classy at the same time.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658




So pretty and tropical! Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty and tropical! Love it!




Thank you TB! A little out of my element but thought I'd give it a try. You definitely can't miss her. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  stunning.  I wouldn't have been able to leave it behind either.   I want a black City Barlow too.
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608



She's stunning, TB!   Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


 O M G! It is gorgeous TB and it looks perfect. You seem to have great luck finding beautiful black bags. Can't wait to see your review. Sooooo, what other colors did you see? Any runner ups?


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  stunning.  I wouldn't have been able to leave it behind either.   I want a black City Barlow too.
> Enjoy your new handbag.




Thanks LJ! I was torn between desert and black, but this one won. [emoji4] 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you [emoji4]



Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks T! 



MiaBorsa said:


> She's stunning, TB!   Congrats!




Thanks Sarah! I saw yours there too and it was stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lo
> 
> View attachment 3355608



Wow TB,love the black barlow bag,enjoy


----------



## letstalkbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> Montecito Drawstring in Mint w/Melon interior...
> 
> View attachment 3353657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353658


Wow, that's a tropical beauty. Enjoy! I have one, a black and red montecito and love it.


----------



## letstalkbags

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


Beautiful leather! This is definitely on my wish list! Enjoy !


----------



## letstalkbags

Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608




Wow.  She's beautiful! I'll have to check my outlet.
Congrats!


----------



## gm2amm

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


Gorgeous! Absolutely stunning bag and the black is so chic. The leather looks like it's that super soft glove leather. Enjoy&#128092;


----------



## MKB0925

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608




What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

rubylovesdooney said:


> Wow TB,love the black barlow bag,enjoy




Thanks Ruby! I'm really loving the function of it too. [emoji4]



letstalkbags said:


> Beautiful leather! This is definitely on my wish list! Enjoy !




Thanks! I have to say this bag in person is even more beautiful. [emoji4]



momjules said:


> Wow.  She's beautiful! I'll have to check my outlet.
> Congrats!




Thanks MJ! They have a big selection right now, but since they are new arrivals the discount is not that great. Good luck! [emoji4]



gm2amm said:


> Gorgeous! Absolutely stunning bag and the black is so chic. The leather looks like it's that super soft glove leather. Enjoy[emoji162]




Thanks gm! The leather is so beautiful in person and the details of this bag make it even more beautiful. The big chunky shiny hardware and the modern logo is so clean looking. The leather is soft yet structured. [emoji4]



MKB0925 said:


> What a beautiful bag!




Thanks MKB! [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...


These are all really beautiful LTB! I am favoring that sea foam. Such a pretty shade.


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...


Your bags are all beautiful.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608


Just beautiful!  And so classy


----------



## BadWolf10

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...


Wonderful bags! Love all your colors and styles [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

I am thinking of getting a white bag, I always want one in summer, but shy away from it. I was thinking of Carley in white, hoping she might be easier to clean.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...




Wow... Nice haul. All are very carefree bags as well. Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

letstalkbags said:


> Wow, that's a tropical beauty. Enjoy! I have one, a black and red montecito and love it.




Thank you girlfriend! I've seen that combo... It's beautiful with that red pop inside


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...



Wow, great haul!   Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*letstalk*:  great new collection.  Enjoy them all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  what about saffiano for a white handbag?


----------



## letstalkbags

YankeeDooney said:


> These are all really beautiful LTB! I am favoring that sea foam. Such a pretty shade.





Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are all beautiful.





BadWolf10 said:


> Wonderful bags! Love all your colors and styles [emoji7]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Nice haul. All are very carefree bags as well. Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, great haul!   Congrats!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *letstalk*:  great new collection.  Enjoy them all.


THANK YOU ladies !


----------



## MaryBel

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...



Gorgeous bags!
Twins on the 2 on the front, in the same colors!

I know what you mean about the zip zips, I want more too and I already have too many of them!


----------



## BadWolf10

I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;



   One out, one in!!   She's gorgeous in that oyster, BW.   Congrats!


----------



## westvillage

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;



 Love it!  Is it the Kendall crossbody or the Kendall shoulder?


----------



## BadWolf10

westvillage said:


> Love it!  Is it the Kendall crossbody or the Kendall shoulder?


Thanks! It's the full size shoulder Kendall. Apparently they have discontinued all drawstrings, so I wanted to make sure I picked up a pebble grain.


----------



## westvillage

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks! It's the full size shoulder Kendall. Apparently they have discontinued all drawstrings, so I wanted to make sure I picked up a pebble grain.



Whoa...good heads up , thanks!


----------



## BadWolf10

westvillage said:


> Whoa...good heads up , thanks!


I was super bummed.... but anxious to see what they bring out to replace it...... I love the sophie hobo, but the drawstrings are easier to open and see everything.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

My latest keepers 

 Pebble Zip Zip in Oyster and Pebble crossbody in Pale Blue. (This one does not photograph true to color, but it is so pretty in person.) Definitely an _out of the box _color for me, but lovely for spring and summer 






and a Floral Mirabella in Black and my Nylon Kimberly in Rouge. LOVE both of these, so easy to carry and again perfect for the season!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My latest keepers
> 
> Pebble Zip Zip in Oyster and Pebble crossbody in Pale Blue. (This one does not photograph true to color, but it is so pretty in person.) Definitely an _out of the box _color for me, but lovely for spring and summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Floral Mirabella in Black and my Nylon Kimberly in Rouge. LOVE both of these, so easy to carry and again perfect for the season!



WOW!!   What a gorgeous haul.   Looks like you are set for summer, girl.  Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My latest keepers
> 
> Pebble Zip Zip in Oyster and Pebble crossbody in Pale Blue. (This one does not photograph true to color, but it is so pretty in person.) Definitely an _out of the box _color for me, but lovely for spring and summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Floral Mirabella in Black and my Nylon Kimberly in Rouge. LOVE both of these, so easy to carry and again perfect for the season!


These are beautiful!!! I have been really attracted to that Marabelle pattern. Very pretty. And, I know I have seen oyster zip zips before but for some reason this one stands out to me. I love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I visited the outlet today and once again did not leave empty handed. At only 30% off it was a bit above my comfort zone but I just couldn't leave this beautiful black City Barlow behind. Try to say that 10 times fast! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3355608




TDF gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

letstalkbags said:


> Here are my most recent bags from the last few months, Siena Serena ,caramel  Lexington, sea foam zz, and red Sydney . Waited too long to buy a Lexington, but  I love it ! Trying to not buy anymore zip zips but now I want a yellow one...




Love them all!  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;




Love!!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My latest keepers
> 
> 
> 
> Pebble Zip Zip in Oyster and Pebble crossbody in Pale Blue. (This one does not photograph true to color, but it is so pretty in person.) Definitely an _out of the box _color for me, but lovely for spring and summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Floral Mirabella in Black and my Nylon Kimberly in Rouge. LOVE both of these, so easy to carry and again perfect for the season!




Nice haul! Twins on the ouster zip zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;




Gorgeous! Love Oyster... Enjoy you new beauty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My latest keepers
> 
> 
> 
> Pebble Zip Zip in Oyster and Pebble crossbody in Pale Blue. (This one does not photograph true to color, but it is so pretty in person.) Definitely an _out of the box _color for me, but lovely for spring and summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Floral Mirabella in Black and my Nylon Kimberly in Rouge. LOVE both of these, so easy to carry and again perfect for the season!




Nice haul! I just saw that blue at the outlet last weekend... Gorgeous!! Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369


O.M.G! I am not a purple girl, but that is gorgeous! ! Love the toldeo.... been wanting one for a while..... so pretty!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> O.M.G! I am not a purple girl, but that is gorgeous! ! Love the toldeo.... been wanting one for a while..... so pretty!!




Thank you girlfriend! I'm a purple girl but not for a bag, however, I made an exception.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369



Gorgeous!  Where did you get it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Gorgeous!  Where did you get it?




Thank you! From a YouTuber.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369


Very Pretty, Such a saturated beautiful purple


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;


I am loving the Oyster these days, and have always loved the Kendall, enjoy your new drawstring!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369



Oooh, nice find!   Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  love the purple Toledo.  I always wanted that color.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am loving the Oyster these days, and have always loved the Kendall, enjoy your new drawstring!


Thanks  Hubby said it looked a little lavender. Then in another lighting, he said it looked more taupe. Lol, but I like it![emoji6]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies... I slept on this when it was at the outlets for 60-70% off a couple summers back, so I'm happy to have it. I paid more than the clearance price but I has to have her.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369



OMG, she's gorgeous GF! Congrats!
And the pics are breathtaking! I'm so jealous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;


Very nice! You ladies are making me want a pebbled bag in oyster. Sp pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369


Holy Toledo! Very nice purple GF! You are right. I remember seeing them at the the outlets. Not sure what the price was. That purple is so saturated. Amazing!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Holy Toledo! Very nice purple GF! You are right. I remember seeing them at the the outlets. Not sure what the price was. That purple is so saturated. Amazing!




Thank you GF! I'm loving her. Didn't think I'd love her this much.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's gorgeous GF! Congrats!
> 
> And the pics are breathtaking! I'm so jealous!




Thank you GF! I really love her. That's my work view, well a few feet from it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## momjules

She's a purple beauty!!


----------



## letstalkbags

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> Twins on the 2 on the front, in the same colors!
> 
> I know what you mean about the zip zips, I want more too and I already have too many of them!


I saw yours , you always have great taste in bags !



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love them all!  Congrats on your new beauties!



Thank you !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm in love... Purple Toledo Satchel [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 3357368
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357369


Wowza! Gorgeous Pcann! Love that purple and your scenic backdrop!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;


Love oyster and it looks great in the drawstring! Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  love the purple Toledo.  I always wanted that color.




Thanks girlfriend! I missed out in a couple years back so I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !


OMG, I was looking at that online last night. I think it is pretty. I really like that pattern. I too was torn between black, fuschia and blue. You chose well TMP. Great summer bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, I was looking at that online last night. I think it is pretty. I really like that pattern. I too was torn between black, fuschia and blue. You chose well TMP. Great summer bag!


Thanks YD! I knew I wanted a pop of color for the background, but it was a tough decision! I actually asked for hubby's advice! He buys me things I always like and he never second guesses! He said Fuchsia, so I  went Fuchsia! Can't wait to wear it with my white capri jeans! It's a great size too, not too big or small!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !




Gorgeous! So fun...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous! So fun...


 Thanks ! 5 more days till Hilton Head !


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !



She's gorgeous! Perfect for summer vacation! Love the color!
Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Perfect for summer vacation! Love the color!
> Congrats!


Thanks MB! My first  Pink bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !



Cute bag!   Have a fun vacation.


----------



## casmitty

I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!  
Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE. 



FREDERICA-BK



DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
(I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)



Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant


Awesome haul Cas! I still like that Brenna bag. Wish they would magically appear at the outlets but the Q has them all, darn it. Love the elephant. I agree about the strap on the Dillen and I like the color.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Awesome haul Cas! I still like that Brenna bag. Wish they would magically appear at the outlets but the Q has them all, darn it. Love the elephant. I agree about the strap on the Dillen and I like the color.


Thank you, YD.  When I see a purse that I like on the Dooney website or on the "Q" I make sure to call the outlets first to get the discount but like you said some bags, QVC has a monopoly on them.  I like the Brenna and I own the Flo Barlow but they have the same setup regarding storage and pockets as well as the City Barlow:  just the outside looks are different.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks ! 5 more days till Hilton Head !




Yay... Hilton Head is beautiful. They have an outlet but NO DOONEY [emoji35].  They do have MK and Coach.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... Hilton Head is beautiful. They have an outlet but NO DOONEY [emoji35].  They do have MK and Coach.


Thanks! Yeah, I know about the  outlets, we've been to HHI before, I was so bummed they didn't  have Dooney there!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant


Beautiful Bags! Enjoy your haul!


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant



Great haul!   Enjoy your beautiful new bags.


----------



## casmitty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Beautiful Bags! Enjoy your haul!




Thank you, Thatsmypurse.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul!   Enjoy your beautiful new bags.




Thank you, MB. [emoji2]


----------



## MaryBel

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant



Awesome haul GF! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant


Very pretty new bags!


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant


Love them all!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !


Perfect for summer! !


----------



## ilikesunshine

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !



I like it.  Is it nylon or leather?


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> I like it.  Is it nylon or leather?


I believe that one is coated cotton. Very tempting.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for Summer and just in time for my family vacation to Hilton Head island next week! Banana leaves satchel from Ilovedooney! I Was torn between the Pink and Blue, but I have a lot of blue bags, so I went a little outside of my comfort zone with the fuchsia !





YankeeDooney said:


> I believe that one is coated cotton. Very tempting.



Very!  I have the FloraSatchel which is Coated Canvas and LOVE IT!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ilikesunshine said:


> I like it.  Is it nylon or leather?


Coated cotton with leather trim and feet on the bottom! I think coated cotton is great for Summer! I won't have to worry about her by the pool or beach! It's a great size too and she has a nice smooth zipper. They made a similar satchel a few years back, (same print) but a slightly different style; it had a little more leather detail . I think this version is  a little more simple  , it makes it more casual and sporty ? If that makes sense! Lol! Thanks for all the banana bag love!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ilikesunshine said:


> Very!  I have the FloraSatchel which is Coated Canvas and LOVE IT!


I love that one! I think this May be the exact same silhouette as the Flora!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Perfect for summer! !


Thanks! Yes, I wanted a fun and more casual bag for summer to wear with my shorts, capris and of course my maxi dresses !  Lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   Have a fun vacation.


Thank you! Yes , I can't wait for my vacation ! I'm  just trying to decide what other bags to bring with me and my new Banana leaf one. Hubby said pack light! He's so cute! I'm bringing at least 3 Dooneys!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*AG*:  I love your new ocean blue Roxy.  I think the color is stunning.  You can always find a saddle or black handbag,  but ocean is much more distinctive.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *AG*:  I love your new ocean blue Roxy.  I think the color is stunning.  You can always find a saddle or black handbag,  but ocean is much more distinctive.




Agreed .... My thoughts exactly. I think she looks great on you and your new shoes are so cute!


----------



## Daquiri

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3359068
> 
> Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.


LOVE the bag in ocean and the sandals!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3359068
> 
> Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.


Keep! 100%! It's good to go out of your comfort zone once in awhile! Those sandals are also so cute! They look great with your bag! Sporty chic!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Thank you all so much for your input! I am going to cut the tags and wear my ocean Roxy tomorrow. [emoji76]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Roxy is gorgeous, AG!   And your sandals are really cute!!


----------



## casmitty

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul GF! Congrats!




Thank you MaryBel. [emoji2]


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty new bags!




Thank you Trudysmom.  [emoji2]


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Love them all!!




Thank you BadWolf10.  [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

casmitty said:


> I have no idea why I stopped at the outlet today!!!
> Oh I know why:  TO FIND SOME DOONEY's ON SALE.
> 
> View attachment 3358421
> 
> FREDERICA-BK
> 
> View attachment 3358426
> 
> DILLEN MEDIUM POCKET SAC- Bone
> (I have always loved when Dooney adds a significant strap and stitching to their bags such as on this one)
> 
> View attachment 3358429
> 
> Then QVC delivered BRENNA with accessories -Elephant




Awesome haul! Congrats! Twins on elephant Brenna. Such a great color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3359068
> 
> Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.




She looks great on you, definitely a keeper! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MaryBel

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3359068
> 
> Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.



AG, your Roxy is gorgeous! 
I think ocean is one of the prettiest colors this bag comes in! That's the color I plan to get. 
It is kind of neutral but at the same time a pop of color! Love how the trim matches your new shoes, which are also fabulous! Thanks for mentioning where you got them, I was wondering as soon as I saw your pic! The whole outfit looks perfect! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> AG, your Roxy is gorgeous!
> I think ocean is one of the prettiest colors this bag comes in! That's the color I plan to get.
> It is kind of neutral but at the same time a pop of color! Love how the trim matches your new shoes, which are also fabulous! Thanks for mentioning where you got them, I was wondering as soon as I saw your pic! The whole outfit looks perfect! Congrats!


Well said! +1!


----------



## casmitty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome haul! Congrats! Twins on elephant Brenna. Such a great color.


Thank you NAC.  I fell in love with the Elephant color the moment I saw it in the Zip Zip.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Picked up this Natural Florentine Stanwich today at the outlet in the "damaged" bin... I think she is fixable. She is a bit dry so I'll condition her to spruce her up a bit. I plan to use her as my throw around Flo. She has a small spot on front and slight color transfer on the front right side. 

They also had a small russell that was in good condition and a Zip Flap Flo Crossbody for $55-80. They were both in Narural. The also had a Python Satchel.


----------



## Suzwhat

Banana leaves satchel with black accents from ILD.  I love it!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up this Natural Florentine Stanwich today at the outlet in the "damaged" bin... I think she is fixable. She is a bit dry so I'll condition her to spruce her up a bit. I plan to use her as my throw around Flo. She has a small spot on front and slight color transfer on the front right side.
> 
> They also had a small russell that was in good condition and a Zip Flap Flo Crossbody for $55-80. They were both in Narural. The also had a Python Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3361626
> 
> View attachment 3361627




If anyone can make her look good, it's you.  She doesn't look to be in bad shape to me in these pics.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> Banana leaves satchel with black accents from ILD.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361633


I love it too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> If anyone can make her look good, it's you.  She doesn't look to be in bad shape to me in these pics.




Thanks girlfriend! She's not in bag shape, she just had a little color transfer and a small spot in front. Once she's conditioned and patinas a little, I think she will be fine.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up this Natural Florentine Stanwich today at the outlet in the "damaged" bin... I think she is fixable. She is a bit dry so I'll condition her to spruce her up a bit. I plan to use her as my throw around Flo. She has a small spot on front and slight color transfer on the front right side.
> 
> They also had a small russell that was in good condition and a Zip Flap Flo Crossbody for $55-80. They were both in Narural. The also had a Python Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3361626
> 
> View attachment 3361627




Great find! She doesn't look bad at all. I think you're right, once she patinas it will blend in. I've never seen a damaged section at Aurora. That's interesting. They didn't have many Florentines yesterday and the ones they had looked pretty rough. 



Suzwhat said:


> Banana leaves satchel with black accents from ILD.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361633




This bag is so fun! I love it too! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3359068
> 
> Ladies, my Roxy came in. Color: ocean. Talk me out of returning this color for the saddle or black. I really like this but blue bags are out of my comfort zone. BTW, also modeling my new Halston flatform sandals from the Q. So sporty and comfy.




I love the Roxy. I'm going to have to get one at some point. The blue looks great especially with the sandals. I love how they match the trim leather. I vote for Keep! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> Banana leaves satchel with black accents from ILD.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361633


Fun print!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up this Natural Florentine Stanwich today at the outlet in the "damaged" bin... I think she is fixable. She is a bit dry so I'll condition her to spruce her up a bit. I plan to use her as my throw around Flo. She has a small spot on front and slight color transfer on the front right side.
> 
> They also had a small russell that was in good condition and a Zip Flap Flo Crossbody for $55-80. They were both in Narural. The also had a Python Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3361626
> 
> View attachment 3361627


Very pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Great find! She doesn't look bad at all. I think you're right, once she patinas it will blend in. I've never seen a damaged section at Aurora. That's interesting. They didn't have many Florentines yesterday and the ones they had looked pretty rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is so fun! I love it too! [emoji4]




Thanks TB! In person she looks really dry. Can't wait to get her home to condition. I've been out of town all weekend riding around with her. [emoji16] Yes, it's not that bad at all and for $70, I can make look good.


----------



## PcanTannedBty




----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3362700




Nice! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3362700


Hmmm, me thinks I know what bag that wallet will go with.....Give me a C!  Very nice on both!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3362700




That bone crossbody is on my wishlist, And that wallet is gorgeous!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


----------



## MrsKC

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.



So cute!


----------



## Lookforgood

BadWolf10 said:


> I just sold something on ebay, so I swung by the outlet. Found this beauty on clearance in Oyster. Love. &#65532;


beautiful!&#128147;&#10084;&#65039;&#128147;


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


Love your ocean bag! IS this the smallest one? and can you cross body it? There seems to be some discussion about the length of the strap ... I am considering which size to get.

Thank you in advance


----------



## accessorygirl2

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Love your ocean bag! IS this the smallest one? and can you cross body it? There seems to be some discussion about the length of the strap ... I am considering which size to get.
> 
> Thank you in advance




I have the medium or regular for $328. The strap goes crossbody or it shortens for shorter shoulder wear. The smaller at $268. has a much shorter shoulder strap listed in description; from the reviews it evidently does not go crossbody. The one I have is pretty big for a crossbody bag. Can't imagine wearing the large $368. as a crossbody bag but to each their own.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

accessorygirl2 said:


> I have the medium or regular for $328. The strap goes crossbody or it shortens for shorter shoulder wear. The smaller at $268. has a much shorter shoulder strap listed in description; from the reviews it evidently does not go crossbody. The one I have is pretty big for a crossbody bag. Can't imagine wearing the large $368. as a crossbody bag but to each their own.


Thank You for that info, I am not a fan of bags worn cross body that are ( in my opinion) too big to be worn that way. 

 Weird that the smallest bag that would be worn crossbody does't have a strap long enough for that ??

LOVE your blue color. Thanks again


----------



## Trudysmom

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3362700


Very nice Pcann, love the bone bag and Love the yellow wallet too! Such a happy color ,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


This bag looks really nice , I love the color!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


Beautiful color.  Don't you just love the Raleigh leather?  And that leather interior makes me giddy!  I have a butter, white, and fuchsia but this ocean is...wow!  Thanks for the pics and enjoy every minute with this cute bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3362998
> 
> View attachment 3362999
> 
> Keeping the ocean. Have been wearing it every day. Great size for summer. Still plenty of room with all my stuff inside.


Very nice and I LOVE the color


----------



## aerinha

LifeIsDucky said:


> Beautiful color.  Don't you just love the Raleigh leather?  And that leather interior makes me giddy!  I have a butter, white, and fuchsia but this ocean is...wow!  Thanks for the pics and enjoy every minute with this cute bag.



I have my eye on the fuchsia.  Is it as bright as it looks on tv?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> I have my eye on the fuchsia.  Is it as bright as it looks on tv?


Actually, I was pleasantly surprised.  It is not neon.  It is a nice shade of pink...leaning towards orchid undertones verses red undertones.  It is bold but not bright.  It reminds me of my patent fuchsia bag.  If you have or have seen fuchsia in Dooney it is spot on.  It is a toned down version of hot pink.  On my iPad, the Dooney Raleigh fuchsia looks really pink and really bright but it is darker and rosy like the sample dot.  

I would like to see the magenta IRL.  I need to shop the pebbled section.  I DO like those cute little Kendall bags....and it comes in magenta!


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Actually, I was pleasantly surprised.  It is not neon.  It is a nice shade of pink...leaning towards orchid undertones verses red undertones.  It is bold but not bright.  It reminds me of my patent fuchsia bag.  If you have or have seen fuchsia in Dooney it is spot on.  It is a toned down version of hot pink.  On my iPad, the Dooney Raleigh fuchsia looks really pink and really bright but it is darker and rosy like the sample dot.
> 
> I would like to see the magenta IRL.  I need to shop the pebbled section.  I DO like those cute little Kendall bags....and it comes in magenta!


Yes, I have been waiting to see magenta in pebbled. The color is not my typical bag color choice but I am intrigued for some reason.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*pcan:*  Gongratulations.  The plum flo is a beautiful color.   I have a mini Flo satchel in plum.  And mine is a much darker, more eggplant skin color.


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.
> 
> View attachment 3365245




She is a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.
> 
> View attachment 3365245



Congrats Pcan!! Such a beautiful color.  I can't wait to see her official photo.


----------



## ifeelpretty

PcanTannedBty said:


> My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.
> 
> View attachment 3365245




That looks amazing. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *pcan:*  Gongratulations.  The plum flo is a beautiful color.   I have a mini Flo satchel in plum.  And mine is a much darker, more eggplant skin color.




Thanks GF! This is the photo from the listing which Is scrappy color wise. I'm
Sure it's deeper in person.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ifeelpretty said:


> That looks amazing. I can't wait to see pics!




Thanks girlfriend! I can't wait to get her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Pcan!! Such a beautiful color.  I can't wait to see her official photo.




Thanks TB! Yeah, her photos were crappy but I can tell she will be ok. Now I just pray she doesn't stuff her in a box


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MKB0925 said:


> She is a beauty!




Thanks so much! I'm
Excited !


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.
> 
> View attachment 3365245


Oh shes a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My NWT Large Flo Satchel in Plum. I was so excited to find this very rare color. This is the stock photo. Official reveal when I receive next week.
> 
> View attachment 3365245


 
Plum!  Wow!  Congrats! Looking forward to your reveal pictures - on my monitor it almost looks like Crimson.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Plum!  Wow!  Congrats! Looking forward to your reveal pictures - on my monitor it almost looks like Crimson.




Thank you girlfriend! Oh no!!! Don't scare me like that. Lol... The good thing is that if it is Crimson, I'll still be happy. I've been wanting one in the large in that color too BUT I hope it's Plum [emoji16] The photos in the listing was awful. It listed as NWT and it looked great as far as condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh shes a beauty!




Thanks GF!   Excited


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! Oh no!!! Don't scare me like that. Lol... The good thing is that if it is Crimson, I'll still be happy. I've been wanting one in the large in that color too BUT I hope it's Plum [emoji16] The photos in the listing was awful. It listed as NWT and it looked great as far as condition.




Fingers crossed for you!! I could definitely see the plum in the picture.


----------



## BadWolf10

Just found a saffiano Kendall on ebay, unbelievable price! Nwt and seller had good pics and great rating,  so keeping my fingers crossed!! Now to find a wallet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Just found a saffiano Kendall on ebay, unbelievable price! Nwt and seller had good pics and great rating,  so keeping my fingers crossed!! Now to find a wallet




Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## aerinha

I will soon have a reveal, but first I need some reassurance.  Another used flo Barlow QVC return turned up on eBay.  I keep my bags pristine and in general I find natural flo a gorgeous but stressful material because I nitpick about how my bags look.  The natural flo Barlow was my first choice so I jumped even though it has some wear on the corners, slight curl to the end of a strap and a couple ink marks on the lining that no one but me will ever see.  She is totally smooth (must for me) and the flaws take some of the pressure off.  I could not say no to a $458 bag for $175 ($160+$15 shipping).  

I figure if it is too heavy or the flaws bug me too much, I can carry it for a month and the sell it at work or the salon for $60 and be ok with that.

Was I nuts?


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I will soon have a reveal, but first I need some reassurance.  Another used flo Barlow QVC return turned up on eBay.  I keep my bags pristine and in general I find natural flo a gorgeous but stressful material because I nitpick about how my bags look.  The natural flo Barlow was my first choice so I jumped even though it has some wear on the corners, slight curl to the end of a strap and a couple ink marks on the lining that no one but me will ever see.  She is totally smooth (must for me) and the flaws take some of the pressure off.  I could not say no to a $458 bag for $175 ($160+$15 shipping).
> 
> I figure if it is too heavy or the flaws bug me too much, I can carry it for a month and the sell it at work or the salon for $60 and be ok with that.
> 
> Was I nuts?


It's not bad looking judging by the pics but tough to say until you see IRL. The turned up strap can be fixed with a leather glue. Scratches can be rubbed out. After some conditioning it will look even better. I think conditioning the corners will help too. I think it will be a win.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Just found a saffiano Kendall on ebay, unbelievable price! Nwt and seller had good pics and great rating,  so keeping my fingers crossed!! Now to find a wallet




Keeping my fingers crossed for you!  Can't wait to see. [emoji4]



aerinha said:


> I will soon have a reveal, but first I need some reassurance.  Another used flo Barlow QVC return turned up on eBay.  I keep my bags pristine and in general I find natural flo a gorgeous but stressful material because I nitpick about how my bags look.  The natural flo Barlow was my first choice so I jumped even though it has some wear on the corners, slight curl to the end of a strap and a couple ink marks on the lining that no one but me will ever see.  She is totally smooth (must for me) and the flaws take some of the pressure off.  I could not say no to a $458 bag for $175 ($160+$15 shipping).
> 
> I figure if it is too heavy or the flaws bug me too much, I can carry it for a month and the sell it at work or the salon for $60 and be ok with that.
> 
> Was I nuts?




I don't think you were nuts! I'm sure any imperfections can be made to look good as new.  Congrats! I can't wait to see. [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> It's not bad looking judging by the pics but tough to say until you see IRL. The turned up strap can be fixed with a leather glue. Scratches can be rubbed out. After some conditioning it will look even better. I think conditioning the corners will help too. I think it will be a win.



I always admire the ladies who take on project bags. Hopefully this isn't too much of a project &#128523;


----------



## jabmw

BadWolf10 said:


> Just found a saffiano Kendall on ebay, unbelievable price! Nwt and seller had good pics and great rating,  so keeping my fingers crossed!! Now to find a wallet




Did you buy my saffiano Kendall? Jazills on eBay &#10084;&#65039; Lol small world!


----------



## BadWolf10

jabmw said:


> Did you buy my saffiano Kendall? Jazills on eBay &#10084;&#65039; Lol small world!


Lol, yes I did!! Thats too funny.....


----------



## jabmw

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, yes I did!! Thats too funny.....




It is! I'm shipping as we speak! &#10084;&#65039; you're going to love it!


----------



## BadWolf10

jabmw said:


> It is! I'm shipping as we speak! &#10084;&#65039; you're going to love it!


Awesome sauce!! I have discovered that the Kendall is my fav size and shape, I have it in pebble grain and so excited to have it in saffiano


----------



## jabmw

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome sauce!! I have discovered that the Kendall is my fav size and shape, I have it in pebble grain and so excited to have it in saffiano




I'm so glad you've found the perfect bag for you! Sometimes it takes a few to find out. The saffiano black is gorgeous to me.


----------



## BadWolf10

jabmw said:


> I'm so glad you've found the perfect bag for you! Sometimes it takes a few to find out. The saffiano black is gorgeous to me.


I used to have the saffiano black hobo, loved the leather and color but it was too small....I am very excited about this one


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> It's not bad looking judging by the pics but tough to say until you see IRL. The turned up strap can be fixed with a leather glue. Scratches can be rubbed out. After some conditioning it will look even better. I think conditioning the corners will help too. I think it will be a win.



Apple conditioner do you think?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Banana leaves satchel with black accents from ILD.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361633


I'm on my way home from my Vacay in HHI! Weather was great and my banana leaves bag in Fuchsia didn't let me down! I decided to keep her and hubby told me to order it black too! It's already waiting for me, when I get home! Hope you are enjoying yours! Just wanted to share with you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm on my way home from my Vacay in HHI! Weather was great and my banana leaves bag in Fuchsia didn't let me down! I decided to keep her and hubby told me to order it black too! It's already waiting for me, when I get home! Hope you are enjoying yours! Just wanted to share with you!


Awesome!! Glad you had a great vacation!  And what an awesome hubby!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm on my way home from my Vacay in HHI! Weather was great and my banana leaves bag in Fuchsia didn't let me down! I decided to keep her and hubby told me to order it black too! It's already waiting for me, when I get home! Hope you are enjoying yours! Just wanted to share with you!




That bag on vacation sounds perfect.  Glad you kept t and getting another is the icing on the cake!  Hanks for sharing!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome!! Glad you had a great vacation!  And what an awesome hubby!





Suzwhat said:


> That bag on vacation sounds perfect.  Glad you kept t and getting another is the icing on the cake!  Hanks for sharing!



Thanks ladies! Got my black banana leaf bag, but wasn't happy with the placement of the leaves on my bag!  too many darker leaves in the front and it wasn't enough contrast for me with the black background, so back it went!  Suzwhat, I loved how your bag looked and I would have kept mine if my print looked like yours! It's so funny how the placement of this print can change the whole look of the bag! I should have took a pic! Oh well, wasn't meant to be! I'm happy with my Fuchsia !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]





Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387


Oh shes gorgeous!![emoji7] are you happy with the color?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh shes gorgeous!![emoji7] are you happy with the color?




Thanks GF! I wouldn't say 100% happy, maybe 90%. I was thinking it would be more Plum or maybe I wasn't sure what to expect as car as color. It works because my Crimson is a Small and I wanted the large in that color, so since this is so close to it, it works. Even with the 90%, shes a keeper because of the size and she's a rare color.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387




I could eat this plum bag of yours!!
She's beautiful!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> I could eat this plum bag of yours!!
> She's beautiful!!




Lol... Thank you GF!


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387


She's a beauty PTB!


----------



## ahirau

Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.  

Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! I wouldn't say 100% happy, maybe 90%. I was thinking it would be more Plum or maybe I wasn't sure what to expect as car as color. It works because my Crimson is a Small and I wanted the large in that color, so since this is so close to it, it works. Even with the 90%, shes a keeper because of the size and she's a rare color.


She is awesome! She is a rare color, enjoy your beauty[emoji2]


----------



## ahirau

I was pleasantly surprised with how pretty I found this bag - the lime green sealer on the trim called to me!

Black Bouganvilia Coated Cotton Satchel - in person there is a lot of detail in this bag, the pistels in the flowers are bright pink/coral


----------



## BadWolf10

ahirau said:


> Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.
> 
> Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.


Love!!


----------



## ahirau

A different shape for me - the Marabelle Crossbody, also coated cotton.  They call this one black but it reads dark navy blue background to me.  This was 40% off+20%.  I think it's a great print for summer, looks great with my jeans.  I got the wristlet too 50% off.


----------



## ahirau

I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.


----------



## ahirau

And then a last minute impulse buy!  They pulled more satchels from the back, the shelves only had drawstrings and shoppers left so I wasn't interested.  But when the satchels came out - at 70% off - snatched one up.  Classic black and white in canvas (uncoated), 






OK, I am all set for summer and into fall!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> She's a beauty PTB!




Thank you girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.
> 
> Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.




She's GORGEOUS!!! 

I was thinking the same about the Taupe. Thought it would be more brownish grey but it's still gorgeous. I tried it on yesterday. Elephant is the perfect way to describe it. I went with the large in Oyster because I have many bags in elephant and grey shade. Enjoy your new beauty! [emoji2]

Oyster on left and Taupe on right.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> And then a last minute impulse buy!  They pulled more satchels from the back, the shelves only had drawstrings and shoppers left so I wasn't interested.  But when the satchels came out - at 70% off - snatched one up.  Classic black and white in canvas (uncoated),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am all set for summer and into fall!




There you go... Can't beat 70% off anywhere. Enjoy!


----------



## aerinha

ahirau said:


> I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.



OMG is that gorgeous!!!  Was that an outlet buy to get the 40%?


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.
> 
> Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.





ahirau said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with how pretty I found this bag - the lime green sealer on the trim called to me!
> 
> Black Bouganvilia Coated Cotton Satchel - in person there is a lot of detail in this bag, the pistels in the flowers are bright pink/coral





ahirau said:


> A different shape for me - the Marabelle Crossbody, also coated cotton.  They call this one black but it reads dark navy blue background to me.  This was 40% off+20%.  I think it's a great print for summer, looks great with my jeans.  I got the wristlet too 50% off.





ahirau said:


> I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.





ahirau said:


> And then a last minute impulse buy!  They pulled more satchels from the back, the shelves only had drawstrings and shoppers left so I wasn't interested.  But when the satchels came out - at 70% off - snatched one up.  Classic black and white in canvas (uncoated),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am all set for summer and into fall!





PcanTannedBty said:


> She's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same about the Taupe. Thought it would be more brownish grey but it's still gorgeous. I tried it on yesterday. Elephant is the perfect way to describe it. I went with the large in Oyster because I have many bags in elephant and grey shade. Enjoy your new beauty! [emoji2]
> 
> Oyster on left and Taupe on right.
> View attachment 3368416




So many beautiful bags!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> So many beautiful bags!


I agree, SO MANY gorgeous new bags !! Nice work Ladies


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Also, I just saw IRL the taupe color in the city collection and also thought it looked more grey than taupe, but a very pretty grey color. Interesting how the different leathers take the color. 

You would think I would have a barbecue to attend, but here I am on a Sunday afternoon  obsessing over handbags again  I've got it bad girls ...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! I wouldn't say 100% happy, maybe 90%. I was thinking it would be more Plum or maybe I wasn't sure what to expect as car as color. It works because my Crimson is a Small and I wanted the large in that color, so since this is so close to it, it works. Even with the 90%, shes a keeper because of the size and she's a rare color.


I think the Plum looks really nice! I definitely think it's enough of a difference from crimson, plus the size difference .Winner!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with how pretty I found this bag - the lime green sealer on the trim called to me!
> 
> Black Bouganvilia Coated Cotton Satchel - in person there is a lot of detail in this bag, the pistels in the flowers are bright pink/coral





ahirau said:


> A different shape for me - the Marabelle Crossbody, also coated cotton.  They call this one black but it reads dark navy blue background to me.  This was 40% off+20%.  I think it's a great print for summer, looks great with my jeans.  I got the wristlet too 50% off.





ahirau said:


> I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.





ahirau said:


> And then a last minute impulse buy!  They pulled more satchels from the back, the shelves only had drawstrings and shoppers left so I wasn't interested.  But when the satchels came out - at 70% off - snatched one up.  Classic black and white in canvas (uncoated),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am all set for summer and into fall!


Gorgeous prints for Summer and that black Barlow is TDF! Love the red accent on zipper! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.
> 
> Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.


Missed this one! Pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same about the Taupe. Thought it would be more brownish grey but it's still gorgeous. I tried it on yesterday. Elephant is the perfect way to describe it. I went with the large in Oyster because I have many bags in elephant and grey shade. Enjoy your new beauty! [emoji2]
> 
> Oyster on left and Taupe on right.
> View attachment 3368416


Both are pretty colors! Nice choice with the Ouster since you have a lot of elephant shades!


----------



## ahirau

aerinha said:


> OMG is that gorgeous!!!  Was that an outlet buy to get the 40%?


Hi!  yes this was at the outlet. I think 40% off is the outlet std pricing for most collections.


----------



## fashionplate123

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same about the Taupe. Thought it would be more brownish grey but it's still gorgeous. I tried it on yesterday. Elephant is the perfect way to describe it. I went with the large in Oyster because I have many bags in elephant and grey shade. Enjoy your new beauty! [emoji2]
> 
> Oyster on left and Taupe on right.
> View attachment 3368416


This taupe looks very similar to the charcoal.  Is it a shade lighter?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387


OMG....I love the plum! I think it looks pretty different from crimson. Yes, I would be happy with that one f.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.


So exciting A. I love your choices and such a nice variety. All so pretty. Now I want to go to the outlet. Perhaps there will be something good there tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with how pretty I found this bag - the lime green sealer on the trim called to me!
> 
> Black Bouganvilia Coated Cotton Satchel - in person there is a lot of detail in this bag, the pistels in the flowers are bright pink/coral


I love the detail with the lime gree trim seal. That would call me too. What discounts were they offering on those bags?....if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the detail with the lime gree trim seal. That would call me too. What discounts were they offering on those bags?....if you don't mind my asking.


Thanks YD, the bouganvilia bags were at 50% off (so, 114.00).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> I think the Plum looks really nice! I definitely think it's enough of a difference from crimson, plus the size difference .Winner!




Yes!!! Thanks girlfriend...That was my justification as well.


----------



## ahirau

fashionplate123 said:


> This taupe looks very similar to the charcoal.  Is it a shade lighter?


Yes, I think it is lighter than the charcoal (at least from the dooney site pics); it does read as a dark grey to me though, I wouldn't have guessed it was taupe until I checked the tag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG....I love the plum! I think it looks pretty different from crimson. Yes, I would be happy with that one f.




Thanks girlfriend... I too see the difference. I think too that depending ok what I'm wearing, it would stand out more. I'm loving her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

fashionplate123 said:


> This taupe looks very similar to the charcoal.  Is it a shade lighter?




I totally agree... Very close! I really wish it was more Taupy because it would be even more gorgeous.


----------



## casmitty

Of course I had to make a detour to the DB outlet store after running errands.  Picked up this gorgeous Juliette Nylon Hobo in Red for 70% off which was on my wishlist!!!  I had no idea that this hobo was so big and roomy inside.  Love the width of the strap as well AND she has feet!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Of course I had to make a detour to the DB outlet store after running errands.  Picked up this gorgeous Juliette Nylon Hobo in Red for 70% off which was on my wishlist!!!  I had no idea that this hobo was so big and roomy inside.  Love the width of the strap as well AND she has feet!!!
> 
> View attachment 3368839


Wow 70% off? You ladies have snagged some good deals this weekend.


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow 70% off? You ladies have snagged some good deals this weekend.


Thank you, YD, we sure did.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks ladies! Got my black banana leaf bag, but wasn't happy with the placement of the leaves on my bag!  too many darker leaves in the front and it wasn't enough contrast for me with the black background, so back it went!  Suzwhat, I loved how your bag looked and I would have kept mine if my print looked like yours! It's so funny how the placement of this print can change the whole look of the bag! I should have took a pic! Oh well, wasn't meant to be! I'm happy with my Fuchsia !




In sorry the black one didn't work out. Sometimes there is something to be said for that easy decision though. Enjoy your Fuschia! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387




She's beautiful Pcan! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Couldn't resist the outlet sales this weekend, so headed up to Seattle.  Came home with 5 bags and a wristlet.
> 
> Small City Barlow in Taupe - the color is very close to elephant in other collections, it was darker than I expected.







ahirau said:


> I was pleasantly surprised with how pretty I found this bag - the lime green sealer on the trim called to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Black Bouganvilia Coated Cotton Satchel - in person there is a lot of detail in this bag, the pistels in the flowers are bright pink/coral







ahirau said:


> A different shape for me - the Marabelle Crossbody, also coated cotton.  They call this one black but it reads dark navy blue background to me.  This was 40% off+20%.  I think it's a great print for summer, looks great with my jeans.  I got the wristlet too 50% off.







ahirau said:


> I had to get the Florentine Zip Barlow. They had black, chestnut and one in natural.  I decided on the black.  40% off.







ahirau said:


> And then a last minute impulse buy!  They pulled more satchels from the back, the shelves only had drawstrings and shoppers left so I wasn't interested.  But when the satchels came out - at 70% off - snatched one up.  Classic black and white in canvas (uncoated),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am all set for summer and into fall!




Great haul A! You definitely are all set for summer! I'm glad you had fun. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> Of course I had to make a detour to the DB outlet store after running errands.  Picked up this gorgeous Juliette Nylon Hobo in Red for 70% off which was on my wishlist!!!  I had no idea that this hobo was so big and roomy inside.  Love the width of the strap as well AND she has feet!!!
> 
> View attachment 3368839




Wow! That red is gorgeous! I love the hardware in this bag and the red in nylon really pops! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

ahirau said:


> Hi!  yes this was at the outlet. I think 40% off is the outlet std pricing for most collections.



I was so excited to snag a Q return natural off ebay, but now I HAVE to have a black one too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> In sorry the black one didn't work out. Sometimes there is something to be said for that easy decision though. Enjoy your Fuschia! [emoji4]


Your so right! It was an easy decision .


----------



## fashionplate123

Just ordered my first Barlow with the Dooney promotion.


----------



## casmitty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That red is gorgeous! I love the hardware in this bag and the red in nylon really pops! Enjoy [emoji4]


Thank you, TB and I LOVE the hardware too!!!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Great haul A! You definitely are all set for summer! I'm glad you had fun. [emoji4]


Thanks TB, it was a good trip - it's got to last me for awhile!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

fashionplate123 said:


> Just ordered my first Barlow with the Dooney promotion.


Looking forward to seeing what color you picked!


----------



## fashionplate123

YankeeDooney said:


> Looking forward to seeing what color you picked!


I ordered the Charcoal.


----------



## aerinha

Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!


She is stunning!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!


It looks fantastic! I love it and the hint of a shine is nice too


----------



## YankeeDooney

fashionplate123 said:


> I ordered the Charcoal.


Awesome! That is one of the colors I have had my eye on. Can't wait to see!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!



   Score!!   She's gorgeous.


----------



## rainydaze

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!



Ooo, gorgeous! There is nothing like that scent... Enjoy!


----------



## KCeboKing

My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> She is stunning!





YankeeDooney said:


> It looks fantastic! I love it and the hint of a shine is nice too



Thank you both.  She does have some gloss to her which is nice.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Score!!   She's gorgeous.



Thanks! She was less of a risk than a return bought direct from Q since I had pics of my specific bag to go off of, but neither they nor the description did her justice.  Of course now I am stalking the seller for a black one.  I can never pay full price after this lol.



rainydaze said:


> Ooo, gorgeous! There is nothing like that scent... Enjoy!



It is yummy.


----------



## fashionplate123

YankeeDooney said:


> Awesome! That is one of the colors I have had my eye on. Can't wait to see!


I kept debating, but I liked that it wasn't black or brown, yet was unique and looked like it would still go with everything.


----------



## MiaBorsa

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!



Congrats; she's a beauty.   Perfect for summertime!


----------



## aerinha

For anyone wanting a Barlow on the cheap, when I left feedback I noticed the seller listed a chestnut for $180 (shipping extra).  Seems to have some texture to the leather though.  Search "florentine barlow" on eBay and you will find it.


----------



## momjules

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!




I have this bag in navy 
I'll have to dig it out. 
My daughter has the navy too. 
Congrats!!


----------



## BadWolf10

My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]



Whoa!   She's a beauty, BW!!   Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!


Nice find! Can't believe you found one at consignment. Great score!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]


Love it! So pretty in black!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!


Love that print and color for Summer!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!


Gorgeous!


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]


Gotta love a steal. I always like when the red peeks at the top of the bag.


----------



## momjules

I have a pebble Kendall 
The saffianos look so dressy.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I have a pebble Kendall
> The saffianos look so dressy.


I have the pebble kendall in Caramel and I love it.... I am a little worried the saffiano is too dressy. I am a jeans and graphic tee kinda girl lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!




Wow... Gorgeous! I got notification earlier today that mine shipped from Dooney. I ordered on Saturday and wasn't expecting it to ship that soon especially with the holiday discount. Yours is beautiful! Now I'm even more excited [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]




Bag twins... Isn't she beautiful! I had actually forgot I had this baby! [emoji2]. Enjoy!


----------



## ahirau

aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!


Gorgeous color and she looks in perfect condition - congrats!


----------



## ahirau

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!


Very pretty bag, perfect for trips to the beach!  Hope it is the first of many Dooneys!


----------



## ahirau

BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]


Classy bag, that's what I like about saffiano - they look so elegant! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Gorgeous! I got notification earlier today that mine shipped from Dooney. I ordered on Saturday and wasn't expecting it to ship that soon especially with the holiday discount. Yours is beautiful! Now I'm even more excited [emoji2]



What color did you get?


----------



## aerinha

ahirau said:


> Gorgeous color and she looks in perfect condition - congrats!



Pretty close to perfect. A couple flaws that would have been there sooner or later anyway but for the price I can't complain


----------



## KCeboKing

ahirau said:


> Very pretty bag, perfect for trips to the beach!  Hope it is the first of many Dooneys!



Thanks!! I hope so, too! I've had my eye on them for a while... was happy to finally start my collection.  



Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that print and color for Summer!



Agreed! Was debating between this and a all pink MK, but thought this was more fun!



YankeeDooney said:


> Nice find! Can't believe you found one at consignment. Great score!



Right? There is this newer store by me (well, 20 min away.. lol) that I LOVE. they get ALL my money now!  She was only $100 



momjules said:


> I have this bag in navy
> I'll have to dig it out.
> My daughter has the navy too.
> Congrats!!



Oh! I bet Navy is pretty, too!! Thank you!



MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats; she's a beauty.   Perfect for summertime!



Agreed! Am loving her so far! Thank you!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! I don't usually buy Dooney bags but when I saw this one I have to have it! It's so beautiful! Very well made and I love the gold hardware. Got it on a good deal from Winners! What do you call this bag?


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Satchel in Plum... She's very close to Crimson. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3368385
> 
> View attachment 3368386
> 
> 
> Plum (left) Crimson (right) this is with a flash. Not as true to color as above.
> View attachment 3368387



I love this color!


----------



## BadWolf10

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I don't usually buy Dooney bags but when I saw this one I have to have it! It's so beautiful! Very well made and I love the gold hardware. Got it on a good deal from Winners! What do you call this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370674


I think it is the siena serena. So pretty!!


----------



## OrganizedHome

Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
 (I Believe That's The Correct Name)

eBay impulse purchase. 

What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690




Wow... What a cute fun bag!


----------



## aerinha

After the success of my ebay buy on the barlow, my Lord and Taylor mini flo satchel was a failure.  Highly pebbled.  Back she goes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690



OMG!   That bag is so cute, but I can't believe they sold it like that!   I love the bright colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690




Cute!


----------



## Suzwhat

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690




I love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg shes stunning!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.



Perfect, stunning,  lovely. ...


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.



Twins... sort of.   My youngest daughter is carrying mine now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg shes stunning!





MrsKC said:


> Perfect, stunning,  lovely. ...



Thanks ladies. I thought it was a score. I have seen them before but not the right price or condition. Yesterday was the DAY!



MiaBorsa said:


> Twins... sort of.   My youngest daughter is carrying mine now.



I am putting myself up for adoption. You can be my new mommy as long as we can share bags.


----------



## momjules

I really love dooney bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I am putting myself up for adoption. You can be my new mommy as long as we can share bags.



Attractive proposition, but I have 5 kids and no room at the inn.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Attractive proposition, but I have 5 kids and no room at the inn.


Dear God.....five? That's an army. No rest for the weary over there. Looks like I'll be heading over to MaryBel's Inn. No girls to fight over bags with.


----------



## YankeeDooney

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690


This is a cute bag. I like the shape of it. Funny I did not notice the upside down print right away. It's still a cute bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.


So pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!


Thanks TM!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.



She's gorgeous GF! and the pic is gorgeous too!
Congrats!
That seems like the perfect day, going to the beach and getting a gorgeous Dooney!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Dear God.....five? That's an army. No rest for the weary over there. Looks like I'll be heading over to MaryBel's Inn. No girls to fight over bags with.




Yep GF, we'll have fun here!....although for that blue Copa I would fight Sarah's kids


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yep GF, we'll have fun here!....although for that blue Copa I would fight Sarah's kids


 Yes we would GF. Are you making room for that Copa already?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! and the pic is gorgeous too!
> Congrats!
> That seems like the perfect day, going to the beach and getting a gorgeous Dooney!


I was happy to see a good one and on clearance. I love when that happens. 

So....are you gearing up for the July 4th sales? I am hoping they will have some good discounts? Looking for anything specific?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes we would GF. Are you making room for that Copa already?



For that blue Copa I don't need to make room, she could stay here in my office so I could look at her every day!


----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727


Yay! Finally, you got one. Very pretty in natural. Lovely photo GF! Will there be more in the future?


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727


Love[emoji176]


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727




Beautiful !!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727




Wow, she's a stunner Pcan! I love her flower. 



YankeeDooney said:


> I decided to stop in at the outlet on the way to the beach yesterday. This little lovely was sitting on the Clearance shelf. To quote NAC, "Yes please!" My first Florentine Stanwich Satchel. I love it. Worth the wait.




Beautiful! Congrats [emoji4]



OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690




Wow, that really is unique. I had to look closely, but yes I can see it. Awesome find! 




Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I don't usually buy Dooney bags but when I saw this one I have to have it! It's so beautiful! Very well made and I love the gold hardware. Got it on a good deal from Winners! What do you call this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370674




Such a pretty bag. I love the clean look of this collection. 



BadWolf10 said:


> My new Saffiano Kendall in black. She is a beauty and I got her for a steal! Wonderful [emoji176]




I love the saffiano bags in black. They are so deep and rich in color. Stunning. Enjoy! 



KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3370223
> 
> 
> My very first one! I bought it at a consignment shop, but it's in great condition! I love it so far!!




I love this pattern and the color is so "summer". Great find and enjoy! 



aerinha said:


> Ms Flo Barlow arrived a day early and at the right house for a change. I am really happy. I could smell the leather the second I cut the packing tape. Totally smoothe, the scuffed corners are mostly just darkish and so much better in person than in the eBay pics. This bag was a steal!




Yay!! She's Gorgeos! I'm glad she's better in person. Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  stunning new handbag.  And I can see you wearing it.... that Flo Barlow is you!  The style and size fit right in with the handbags you love.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727



Beautiful.  Florentine is so nice I wish they did more in it.


----------



## carterazo

OrganizedHome said:


> Dooney & Bourke Sandbar Satchel
> (I Believe That's The Correct Name)
> 
> eBay impulse purchase.
> 
> What caught my eye is that the images on the front & back of the handbag are upside down. Not sure how rare that is, but I thought it was fun & unique.
> 
> View attachment 3371690


This is really cute! Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727



She's a stunner, PTB!   Do you love her?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! Finally, you got one. Very pretty in natural. Lovely photo GF! Will there be more in the future?




Thanks girl... Yeah finally! Lol. I think maybe one more but not sure what color. I like it so far


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a stunner, PTB!   Do you love her?




Thanks girl! So far, I like her but not 100% in love. I thought she would be a tad larger.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she's a stunner Pcan! I love her flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that really is unique. I had to look closely, but yes I can see it. Awesome find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bag. I love the clean look of this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the saffiano bags in black. They are so deep and rich in color. Stunning. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this pattern and the color is so "summer". Great find and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! She's Gorgeos! I'm glad she's better in person. Enjoy!




Thanks TB! I'm still deciding if she's a keeper, especially after only getting 20% off and now my outlet has her for 40%  [emoji57]. I thought she'd be a tad larger. If it weren't for the zippers expanding her, she would be going back.


----------



## Purse Nut

My first drawstring bag but my 3rd Dooney. Scored this on clearance a few minutes ago at Dillard's. The lining is a light chevron pattern which I like more than the red linings.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374174
> 
> My first drawstring bag but my 3rd Dooney. Scored this on clearance a few minutes ago at Dillard's. The lining is a light chevron pattern which I like more than the red linings.


It is beautiful! Way to go!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! I'm still deciding if she's a keeper, especially after only getting 20% off and now my outlet has her for 40%  [emoji57]. I thought she'd be a tad larger. If it weren't for the zippers expanding her, she would be going back.



Does your outlet ship florentine?  I would like black too.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks YankeyDooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB! I'm still deciding if she's a keeper, especially after only getting 20% off and now my outlet has her for 40%  [emoji57]. I thought she'd be a tad larger. If it weren't for the zippers expanding her, she would be going back.




Yes, I can see at that price you should be completely sure. I need to go check them out at the outlet. 40% is a great discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374174
> 
> My first drawstring bag but my 3rd Dooney. Scored this on clearance a few minutes ago at Dillard's. The lining is a light chevron pattern which I like more than the red linings.




Beautiful bag! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girl! So far, I like her but not 100% in love. I thought she would be a tad larger.


Funny GF. I tried them on. I was dying to see them and how they carried. They look lovely. I tried and it just did not suit me.....yet. I think I need to do another outlet trip in the future. It just did not feel comfy on the shoulder for me. Maybe where the handles are attached...the weight. Beats me. Can't seem to put my finger on it. Of course, things can change.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks Twoboyz. I only went to browse the bags and see if there was anything in store that I was loving at Dooney online. Of course I saw this bag and the price was too good to pass up. So glad o found her!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374174
> 
> My first drawstring bag but my 3rd Dooney. Scored this on clearance a few minutes ago at Dillard's. The lining is a light chevron pattern which I like more than the red linings.


Very pretty drawstring!


----------



## applecidered

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374174
> 
> My first drawstring bag but my 3rd Dooney. Scored this on clearance a few minutes ago at Dillard's. The lining is a light chevron pattern which I like more than the red linings.


Ooo I saw this at my local Dillard's too! Was tempted but decided my vintage Dooney chocolate bucket bag would suffice and I don't need 2 buckets, hehe. Beautiful!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks applecidered & Trudysmom. I really didn't need another bag. But when there is a hole in one's collection, as in not owning a drawstring bag, then find one with your name on it and it's 50% off...I had to give her a new home! Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Does your outlet ship florentine?  I would like black too.




It just depends. Most all of them ship but only certain bags are shippable. It's worth a phone call


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> It just depends. Most all of them ship but only certain bags are shippable. It's worth a phone call



I did a call round before finding mine on eBay and the one in Maine, after putting me on hold to check, told me they had it then said they never ship florentine. Which bugged me because I asked if they had one to ship and if that is their policy why make me hang on hold since I couldn't have it? I wasn't sure if that was their policy or a Dooney rule


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I did a call round before finding mine on eBay and the one in Maine, after putting me on hold to check, told me they had it then said they never ship florentine. Which bugged me because I asked if they had one to ship and if that is their policy why make me hang on hold since I couldn't have it? I wasn't sure if that was their policy or a Dooney rule




*aerinha:*  There are Dooney corporate rules and then there are individual store policies.  Corporate tells the outlets what styles and specific colors are shippable.  And this information changes regularly.   But different outlets have different practices.  Some will not ship clearance handbags,  even if the item is technically shippable.   And some stores make phone orders a pleasure and others are not very cooperative to deal with.


In the past,  Florentine has been shippable.... certain styles in certain colors at certain times.  I know this because I have done this many times.  But what is shippable will change.   Most often the 'core colors' like black, red, tmoro, chestnut, and natural are not shippable.  But there have been exceptions, for certain styles, at certain times.


We have all found that certain sales reps in certain outlets are great to shop with over the phone.  I haven't phone ordered in a few months,  but Samantha A. in the Seattle outlet is one of my favorite sales reps.  She is very helpful and knows her stuff.


If one outlet doesn't have what you want,  they should be able to tell you which outlet has the item in stock.  The new Dooney system makes it a pain for them to check what is shippable, so I can understand why outlets are reluctant to check that out if they don't have the item in stock or if you get them at a busy time.  (No excuse,  just reality).   I try never to call on a weekend or holiday and if I do,  I call as soon as they open before they get busy.  I've also learned,  the hard way,  that if a particular sales rep doesn't seem to 'get it'.... either due to inexperience or attitude,  it's better to say thanks and good bye and call another time to talk with someone else.


Good luck with your handbag hunt.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Large Zip Barlow in Natural arrived today... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3373727




Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Purse Nut

I am my own worst enabler. I couldn't stop thinking about the matching wallet on clearance too @ 50% off. 
I had to get it to go with my bag!


----------



## Suzwhat

Purse Nut said:


> I am my own worst enabler. I couldn't stop thinking about the matching wallet on clearance too @ 50% off.
> I had to get it to go with my bag!




I don't blame you.  Gorg!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> I am my own worst enabler. I couldn't stop thinking about the matching wallet on clearance too @ 50% off.
> I had to get it to go with my bag!


Too funny. I know because I have done this as well. Love the wallet. Ostrich is one of my favorites!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's Exclusive Lizard Hobo in peanut brittle.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's Exclusive Lizard Hobo in peanut brittle.


Oh thats pretty!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's Exclusive Lizard Hobo in peanut brittle.



Wow!! Very nice! !


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's Exclusive Lizard Hobo in peanut brittle.


Yayyyyyyy! It is lovely. Well, interesting.....I think it looks slightly different from the zip zip print I posted. That seems to be the nature of these prints. Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh thats pretty!!


  Thanks!



MrsKC said:


> Wow!! Very nice! !


 Thank you.



YankeeDooney said:


> Yayyyyyyy! It is lovely. Well, interesting.....I think it looks slightly different from the zip zip print I posted. That seems to be the nature of these prints. Nice!


 Thanks.   I was looking at your zipzip pic; did you do some "enhancing" on that photo?    The embossing does seem to vary from bag to bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks.   I was looking at your zipzip pic; did you do some "enhancing" on that photo?    The embossing does seem to vary from bag to bag.


No enhancements to photo. Lighting probably contributed to appearance. I noticed that the grey bags really varied as well. I have seen a few now and some were darker than others and some had embossing that looked more pronounced. So odd.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's Exclusive Lizard Hobo in peanut brittle.


Oh My that is a beauty


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oh My that is a beauty



Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Sophie in Caramel Pebble Grain is finally here!! I love her so much 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3383221
> 
> Sophie in Caramel Pebble Grain is finally here!! I love her so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats! It's a beautiful bag. Love the strap on those.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Congrats! It's a beautiful bag. Love the strap on those.


Thanks!! Me too.... it sits so well in the shoulder. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3383221
> 
> Sophie in Caramel Pebble Grain is finally here!! I love her so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She is very pretty! I love pebbled bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey girls... Lots of gorgeous bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Shiny It Multi Cosmetic Case...


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Shiny It Multi Cosmetic Case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384092



With this new format I can't see all the pictures . This one won't work .
Hope you love it PTB.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Traded this beauty with someone... This was a bag on my wish list for awhile. Nylon Smith in White.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> With this new format I can't see all the pictures . This one won't work .
> Hope you love it PTB.


KC are you on your phone?   I see all the photos perfectly.   (I'm on a laptop.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Shiny It Multi Cosmetic Case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384092





PcanTannedBty said:


> Traded this beauty with someone... This was a bag on my wish list for awhile. Nylon Smith in White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384098


Nice loot, girl!!   Congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> KC are you on your phone?   I see all the photos perfectly.   (I'm on a laptop.)



I haven't been on here in a bit and see changes. Sighing...


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> KC are you on your phone?   I see all the photos perfectly.   (I'm on a laptop.)



Yeah I'm on my phone.  The bummer is even my own photos are broken in half. I can see your pics fine. 
I have an android phone.  I will compare with my iPad later.  

I try not to get on the forum with my laptop,  it slows it down..


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yeah I'm on my phone.  The bummer is even my own photos are broken in half. I can see your pics fine.
> I have an android phone.  I will compare with my iPad later.
> 
> I try not to get on the forum with my laptop,  it slows it down..


I think they are still working on the app.   Apparently pics that are uploaded to TPF as attachments are having problems but my pics are links from photobucket.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I think they are still working on the app.   Apparently pics that are uploaded to TPF as attachments are having problems but my pics are links from photobucket.



I hope they do fix this part. The photos are so fun.
On the other hand,  it may save me some money if I can't see everyone's goodies.


----------



## elbgrl

Ugh I haven't been on in a while, now I see I have to relearn the forum!


----------



## MrsKC

Mushroom Flynn --will try to get the wrapping off tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ugh I haven't been on in a while, now I see I have to relearn the forum!


Hey Rosie!   Where have you been, missy??


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Mushroom Flynn --will try to get the wrapping off tomorrow.


Oooh, looks like a beautiful color, KC!!   YAY.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooh, looks like a beautiful color, KC!!   YAY.



I can't wait to take the plastic off! Hey, I can see all the pics from my iPad.  I do hope they get the app issues fixed.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Traded this beauty with someone... This was a bag on my wish list for awhile. Nylon Smith in White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384098


Very nice GF. Really like that color combo. What did you give up for it, if you don't mind my asking?

How's the Facebook group working out? I have yet to venture over there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice GF. Really like that color combo. What did you give up for it, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> How's the Facebook group working out? I have yet to venture over there.



Thank you girl... I love it. I have up this bag. It wasn't my cup of tea but she loves it. The group is going great! Really enjoying it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girl... I love it. I have up this bag. It wasn't my cup of tea but she loves it. The group is going great! Really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384512


 You done good. I prefer the Smith Bag as well. One of these days I will join the group. Very curious but afraid it will increase my spending.


----------



## MrsKC

Wow, she is gorgeous and this picture doesn't do her justice.  Storing her will be a small issue.  I think I need to save the Styrofoam cylinders so the folds don't collapse.  My other two City bags are croco so the leather is structured enough I don't have to.  ....but the small croco is still in all of its packing anyway,  sigh....
Will try to get some mod shots, this is a large bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous and this picture doesn't do her justice.  Storing her will be a small issue.  I think I need to save the Styrofoam cylinders so the folds don't collapse.  My other two City bags are croco so the leather is structured enough I don't have to.  ....but the small croco is still in all of its packing anyway,  sigh....
> Will try to get some mod shots, this is a large bag.



MrsKC:  your Flynn is beautiful.  Enjoy using this great new handbag.  And yes,  handbag storage is a problem.... for many of the larger bags.... It seems that most bags these days need to be stuffed to retain their shape,  even the Florentine and pebbled ones.  I have a real storage problem.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous and this picture doesn't do her justice.  Storing her will be a small issue.  I think I need to save the Styrofoam cylinders so the folds don't collapse.  My other two City bags are croco so the leather is structured enough I don't have to.  ....but the small croco is still in all of its packing anyway,  sigh....
> Will try to get some mod shots, this is a large bag.


Oh I love it!!   What a beautiful color, KC!   Congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Traded this beauty with someone... This was a bag on my wish list for awhile. Nylon Smith in White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384098


Great trade!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  your Flynn is beautiful.  Enjoy using this great new handbag.  And yes,  handbag storage is a problem.... for many of the larger bags.... It seems that most bags these days need to be stuffed to retain their shape,  even the Florentine and pebbled ones.  I have a real storage problem.



Thank you!  The never ending saga of storage issues .....


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh I love it!!   What a beautiful color, KC!   Congrats.



Thanks MB!  I will try to get some better pictures because she really is classy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

*City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307


I think she's beautiful!  My hubby is sitting here with me and saw the pic.... he said thats a pretty bag! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hollie91999

She's so cuteGot her at 50% off. Perfect crossbody.


----------



## Hollie91999

Got her today.


----------



## southernbelle82

Hollie91999 said:


> Got her today.



Hollie, love your bag! Such a pretty color and great style!


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Got her today.


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Traded this beauty with someone... This was a bag on my wish list for awhile. Nylon Smith in White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384098


Very pretty bag and the pouch is so pretty also.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307


Great color and bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

I picked up this claremont hobo in tan on impulse at the outlet... thinking of taking her back tho..... not sure about that lock closure. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

W


YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307



Wow, stunning....the color is gorgeous! I would think you don't have anything quite that color....I vote to keep!


----------



## MrsKC

Hollie91999 said:


> Got her today.



What a cutie!!!


----------



## MrsKC

BW,  It's a very pretty bag, great color. .......can't give you any advice on the closure, sorry.


----------



## I'm Floored

YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307



I love her! I wanted this one, but ordered the red instead. Now I may have to go back for denim!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I think your new denim croco Barlow is beautiful.  I love the color and the style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I like the look of the turn lock and think it's a great closure.  But for me,  and flap or fold over closure is a functional frustration.   I prefer zippers or mag snaps.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I like the look of the turn lock and think it's a great closure.  But for me,  and flap or fold over closure is a functional frustration.   I prefer zippers or mag snaps.


Yea I agree, It was bothering me. I like a zipper or magnet, they flap over thing was irritating. Took it back tonight. I took my daughter with me. She helped me pick out this one,  much better fit. Pebble grain hobo and wallet in Melon. Both on clearance 





Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous and this picture doesn't do her justice.  Storing her will be a small issue.  I think I need to save the Styrofoam cylinders so the folds don't collapse.  My other two City bags are croco so the leather is structured enough I don't have to.  ....but the small croco is still in all of its packing anyway,  sigh....
> Will try to get some mod shots, this is a large bag.



KC, I love the Mushroom Flynn. Such a nice color! I need to try on that Flynn again.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I think she's beautiful!  My hubby is sitting here with me and saw the pic.... he said thats a pretty bag! Lol


 Thanks BW. That is a riot about your hubby. 



Trudysmom said:


> Great color and bag.


 Thanks TM! 



MrsKC said:


> Wow, stunning....the color is gorgeous! I would think you don't have anything quite that color....I vote to keep!


 Thanks KC. You are correct. I don't have anything like it or in that color for that matter. Hmmm.



I'm Floored said:


> I love her! I wanted this one, but ordered the red instead. Now I may have to go back for denim!


 Yes IF, you need to get one!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I think your new denim croco Barlow is beautiful.  I love the color and the style.



Thanks LJ. After looking at the pics I posted, I think the bag looks slightly darker than it's showing. It has more color variations than the one on the website which is more subdued. The pattern in real life seems more pronounced on this bag. It is even different from the Denim Croco Dawson that was on QVC (that video can be googled for comparison). Soooo, I will do some purse posing and serious thinking.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Yea I agree, It was bothering me. I like a zipper or magnet, they flap over thing was irritating. Took it back tonight. I took my daughter with me. She helped me pick out this one,  much better fit. Pebble grain hobo and wallet in Melon. Both on clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Ya gotta love the clearance section at the outlet BW. Such a nice find!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hollie91999 said:


> Got her today.


Pretty color and good deal Hollie.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag and the pouch is so pretty also.



Thanks girlfriend! [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394


Love that color!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394


She is beautiful. Love that color!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## southernbelle82

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394



Pcan, you know I'm loving that Aqua! Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307



Oh GF, She's a beauty! Love the color! It will go with pretty much anything!
Love your pics too!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394


I love that color. I wore my turquoise pocket satchel yesterday. It is a great color to wear.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *City Croco Barlow:* New Arrival from ILD purchased during the most recent promotion. I left the plastic on the handles while I am deciding if it is a keeper. The bag is beautiful and yet I am hesitant. Not sure why really. Maybe I need to get used to the style. Is it the color? The color is Denim but it definitely pulls toward teal. I took some pics in direct sunlight so you can see the actual color. It does look different from the one on the website. What do you all think? Would appreciate your opinions one way or the other.
> View attachment 3385304
> View attachment 3385305
> View attachment 3385306
> View attachment 3385307


Very nice, YD!   Have you decided whether you will keep her?    How's the weight?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Yea I agree, It was bothering me. I like a zipper or magnet, they flap over thing was irritating. Took it back tonight. I took my daughter with me. She helped me pick out this one,  much better fit. Pebble grain hobo and wallet in Melon. Both on clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous set, BW!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394


Gorgeous summer color!    Congrats, girl.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Ya gotta love the clearance section at the outlet BW. Such a nice find!





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous set, BW!


Thanks ladies!!! My daughter, who's 11, loves helping me pick colors and styles. I am teaching her the ways of the Purse, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, YD!   Have you decided whether you will keep her?    How's the weight?


Thanks MB! I have not decided yet. I go back and forth. I guess in my mind and in my opinion, I still think I paid more than what I feel it should be. Of course, we all decide how much we like a bag and how much we are willing to pay for it....no matter what the MSRP dictates. I have some time to decide? The weight feels similar to the small Flo satchel.....I think. And I just saw a YouTube video showing wear on the handle after limited usage so I am even more concerned now. Hmmm.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks MB! I have not decided yet. I go back and forth. I guess in my mind and in my opinion, I still think I paid more than what I feel it should be. Of course, we all decide how much we like a bag and how much we are willing to pay for it....no matter what the MSRP dictates. I have some time to decide? The weight feels similar to the small Flo satchel.....I think. And I just saw a YouTube video showing wear on the handle after limited usage so I am even more concerned now. Hmmm.


It sounds like a tough decision.... she is beautiful but if you aren't in love and are worried about wear thats a huge concern. Hope you come to decision you are happy with. I know the struggle...... sometimes a bag is soooo beautiful but not a good fit. Good luck !![emoji256] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Oh GF, She's a beauty! Love the color! It will go with pretty much anything!
> Love your pics too!


Thanks GF! This is another one that goes under on "the struggle is real" list.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  ocean blue is beautiful.  Enjoy your new Smith bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170


Ooooooo, it is gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Ooooooo, it is gorgeous!



I'm in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Thank you girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170


Just stunning, girl!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170


That blue is stunning!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Logo Lock in Aqua arrived today. She's love .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386394



Gorgeous color!


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170



She is a beauty too and that leather is gorgeous too!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170


OMG, Love this bag GF! She's gorgeous! Makes me wanna change into one of my ocean blue bags, but it's raining here again today - You miss the rain right? -

Lovely pic too! I'm so jealous of your bag, the beach looks so yummy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I've been so busy lately, outside in my yard ! Lol! Anyway, I've been so tired at night haven't been catching up with TPF.
All the bags I've seen are gorgeous! Enjoy ladies!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Smith in Ocean... Loooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389170



So pretty!  I love this color on tv/online but always fear to order as other bright blues have been dim IRL.  Glad to see ocean lives up to its name.


----------



## aerinha

Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!
> 
> View attachment 3395153



It is beautiful! Congrats on finding a smoothie! Such a classy bag.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> It is beautiful! Congrats on finding a smoothie! Such a classy bag.


Thanks!  It's weird but she looks better after being inside for an hour or so,  guess she didn't like being in a box in the heat.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Oooh! So smooth and gorgeous! Love Flo in black! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!
> 
> View attachment 3395153


I was so excited, I Forgot to hit reply


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!
> 
> View attachment 3395153


Yay!   She's a beauty.


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> I was so excited, I Forgot to hit reply



Ha ha  thanks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  enjoy your new Flo satchel.  What size did you get?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  enjoy your new Flo satchel.  What size did you get?


She is a small.  I was after a small or the mini, small came up first so we had a winner.  The mini is a better fit size wise but the small gives me some extra space and I find the opening easier to get in and out of.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!
> 
> View attachment 3395153



She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

Here she is all "Appled" up. Am now a firm believer dark Flos should be conditioned though I doubt I will do my naturals


----------



## MKB0925

aerinha said:


> Here she is all "Appled" up. Am now a firm believer dark Flos should be conditioned though I doubt I will do my naturals
> View attachment 3396408



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way 
Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
Somerset set from Macy's
Flora satchel from ILD
Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  great choices.  I've been looking at that blue floral zip zip too.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way [emoji2]
> Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
> Somerset set from Macy's
> Flora satchel from ILD
> Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397246
> View attachment 3397247
> View attachment 3397248
> View attachment 3397249


Wonderful bags, they are all gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Ordered this beauty from Dooney.com today for my mom.  My parents are heading to Jamaica for their anniversary. She is so excited! I think she is going to love her second Dooney. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way
> Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
> Somerset set from Macy's
> Flora satchel from ILD
> Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397246
> View attachment 3397247
> View attachment 3397248
> View attachment 3397249


Great haul, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ordered this beauty from Dooney.com today for my mom.  My parents are heading to Jamaica for their anniversary. She is so excited! I think she is going to love her second Dooney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Hope she loves it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way
> Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
> Somerset set from Macy's
> Flora satchel from ILD
> Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397246
> View attachment 3397247
> View attachment 3397248
> View attachment 3397249


Another great haul GF! My fav is that zip zip followed by Sloan but all very pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Ordered this beauty from Dooney.com today for my mom.  My parents are heading to Jamaica for their anniversary. She is so excited! I think she is going to love her second Dooney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Perfect choice! That will be great for their trip. It is one of my favorite coated coated prints that Dooney has made. And why have I not gotten one yet? Hmmm.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  great choices.  I've been looking at that blue floral zip zip too.



Thanks LJ!
I loved this print since I saw it but couldn't decide between the hobo and the zip zip. At one point I decided to get the hobo since I have way too many zip zips but when I was ordering, removed it from the cart and put the zip zip instead.



BadWolf10 said:


> Wonderful bags, they are all gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you GF!


----------



## keishapie1973

I just received my new Made in America small natural florentine. She's perfect. She's the perfect shade of brown that I've been searching for. I also have a medium taupe flo on the way to me. I'm pretty sure that it'll be too big for me. I'm only planning to keep one so I hope I don't fall in love with taupe....


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Ordered this beauty from Dooney.com today for my mom.  My parents are heading to Jamaica for their anniversary. She is so excited! I think she is going to love her second Dooney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



It's the perfect gift for their anniversary trip! I'm sure your mom will love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Another great haul GF! My fav is that zip zip followed by Sloan but all very pretty.


Thanks GF!
For me it's a tie between the flora and the zip zip! 
Love Sloan too!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> I just received my new Made in America small natural florentine. She's perfect. She's the perfect shade of brown that I've been searching for. I also have a medium taupe flo on the way to me. I'm pretty sure that it'll be too big for me. I'm only planning to keep one so I hope I don't fall in love with taupe....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3398180
> 
> View attachment 3398175



Wow, she's gorgeous and looks very good on you! I think this one is a winner for sure. Small is my favorite size in this style and natural is the perfect color!
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Keisha:*  love your new natural small Flo satchel.  I think it's the perfect size and the color is so rich.  I don't know what your reaction to the medium size one you ordered will be,  but I think you must keep te small natural.


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous and looks very good on you! I think this one is a winner for sure. Small is my favorite size in this style and natural is the perfect color!
> Congrats!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Keisha:*  love your new natural small Flo satchel.  I think it's the perfect size and the color is so rich.  I don't know what your reaction to the medium size one you ordered will be,  but I think you must keep te small natural.



Thank you!!! Yes, she is a keeper...


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> I just received my new Made in America small natural florentine. She's perfect. She's the perfect shade of brown that I've been searching for. I also have a medium taupe flo on the way to me. I'm pretty sure that it'll be too big for me. I'm only planning to keep one so I hope I don't fall in love with taupe....
> 
> View attachment 3398175


Gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.



Thank you. I love the bag in your avatar. It's also sitting my shopping cart. I'm hoping for a sale....


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I love the bag in your avatar. It's also sitting my shopping cart. I'm hoping for a sale....


I hear ya.   You know, the Dooney boutique stores are having a sale this weekend; you might call and see if they have the bag.   They will ship.


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I just received my new Made in America small natural florentine. She's perfect. She's the perfect shade of brown that I've been searching for. I also have a medium taupe flo on the way to me. I'm pretty sure that it'll be too big for me. I'm only planning to keep one so I hope I don't fall in love with taupe....
> 
> View attachment 3398175



Love the natural flo!


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Here she is all "Appled" up. Am now a firm believer dark Flos should be conditioned though I doubt I will do my naturals
> View attachment 3396408



Gorgeous! !


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Ordered this beauty from Dooney.com today for my mom.  My parents are heading to Jamaica for their anniversary. She is so excited! I think she is going to love her second Dooney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Awww how sweet of you! That's a fun bag.


----------



## I'm Floored

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way
> Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
> Somerset set from Macy's
> Flora satchel from ILD
> Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397246
> View attachment 3397247
> View attachment 3397248
> View attachment 3397249



These are all beautiful....but that Sloan made my heart skip a beat. [emoji173]️


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I'm so behind posting that I think a consolidated post with all the Dooney goodies will be the faster way
> Got all of these during the last month and a half or so.
> Somerset set from Macy's
> Flora satchel from ILD
> Newbury Sloan in Cherry and woven crossbody in Ivy from the outlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397246
> View attachment 3397247
> View attachment 3397248
> View attachment 3397249



Nice haul girlfriend!!! Wow... Twins on Flora!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My newest additions! 

Miss Flora in Blue



Miss Helena in Cobalt 



And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet. 




Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7][/QUOTEi don't have Facebook so I miss you too!


----------



## momjules

Sorry  what I meant to say ptb is I don't have facebookso I miss you too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Sorry  what I meant to say ptb is I don't have facebookso I miss you too



Oh that's fine! Just throwing it out there. [emoji7] I got lots of catching up to do here. I see some beautiful bags.


----------



## oldbaglover

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]





All so pretty, Pcan.  You display pretty background flowers too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]


Gorgeous haul, GF!   I have the same "issue" with the ZZ...  I keep buying them because they are gorgeous, then I end up giving them away.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, GF!   I have the same "issue" with the ZZ...  I keep buying them because they are gorgeous, then I end up giving them away.



Lol... YES! I know right? I've asked Peter to make larger ones. Let's see if he's listening. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

oldbaglover said:


> All so pretty, Pcan.  You display pretty background flowers too!



Thanks girlfriend! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]


Well, well, well, look who's been busy. Shocking!  Another very nice haul GF. That Flora bag seems to be pretty popular on here. I think MaryBel got one too. Hey, stop back and visit any time!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, well, well, look who's been busy. Shocking!  Another very nice haul GF. That Flora bag seems to be pretty popular on here. I think MaryBel got one too. Hey, stop back and visit any time!



Thanks GF! Yes, I've a little busy, just a lil.  The well is running dry sooooo... Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice haul girlfriend!!! Wow... Twins on Flora!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]



Awesome haul GF! Congrats!
We are also twins on the zip zip in elephant!
But my favorite is the flora! I love the colors on it!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]


All gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She is adorable!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I love the colors.  Hope your daughter really loves it too.


----------



## BadWolf10

MKB0925 said:


> She is adorable!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I love the colors.  Hope your daughter really loves it too.


Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Sooo cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> All gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!! [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  Since you are saving the handbag for a Christmas gift,  take some care in how you store it.  Remove all the exterior plastic.  Don't store the bag where it can touch any other handbag.   My preference is to use an old white pillowcase to store my patent leather handbags.   I'm just concerned the blue storage bags may transfer color.  Others may have different experiences,  but I wanted to share my thoughts.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  Since you are saving the handbag for a Christmas gift,  take some care in how you store it.  Remove all the exterior plastic.  Don't store the bag where it can touch any other handbag.   My preference is to use an old white pillowcase to store my patent leather handbags.   I'm just concerned the blue storage bags may transfer color.  Others may have different experiences,  but I wanted to share my thoughts.


Thats good to know, I just put it back in the box, but I will have to take it out and let it breathe. I have not had patent leather before, so I don't really know what it needs. Definitely will take it out and store it in something else. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


How cute!!   And I can't believe you are Christmas shopping already!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute!!   And I can't believe you are Christmas shopping already!


Thanks !! Hehe, I know.... I start shopping early, lol. I already purchased a couple of Rebecca Minkoff things for my sister for Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverPreppy

BadWolf10 said:


> Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Now that is a cheerful bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

ForeverPreppy said:


> Now that is a cheerful bag!


Thanks[emoji6]  its way too colorful for me, lol, but perfect for my middle school daughter [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg she came today!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bordeaux is so beautiful! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she came today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bordeaux is so beautiful! [emoji7]



It is gorgeous! I have not seen this color on the samba in person. Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she came today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bordeaux is so beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty and the Samba leather is so nice and thick!


----------



## momjules

Wow!! My favorite color! I have this in black!  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she came today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bordeaux is so beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Yay!   She's a beauty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  love the Bordeaux.  I'm glad you think it's a winner too.


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she came today!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bordeaux is so beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous! Bordeaux is a perfect color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! Bordeaux is a perfect color!



Gorgeous bag! The color is awesome.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Totally out of my element  but I'm loving this tote... Dover is one of my favs so that helps. Can't wait to carry her... Miss Islamorada Dover Tote in Navy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

... Wrong thread


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Totally out of my element  but I'm loving this tote... Dover is one of my favs so that helps. Can't wait to carry her... Miss Islamorada Dover Tote in Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404740


Very nice GF! I remember considering that one after MiaBorsa posted it. It's just so unique. It is out of my element too. Probably why I have not gotten it....yet. It is a very nice bag, hmmm.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Dover Tote in Navy! I'm trying to expand my collection to include some totes and the Dover is my fav


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Totally out of my element  but I'm loving this tote... Dover is one of my favs so that helps. Can't wait to carry her... Miss Islamorada Dover Tote in Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404740


Love!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Dover Tote in Navy! I'm trying to expand my collection to include some totes and the Dover is my fav
> 
> View attachment 3404812


Oh I like this one!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I like this one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you GF... I don't have any Navy bags in my collection so thought I'd try this. I have Marine in Flo but it's darker.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF... I don't have any Navy bags in my collection so thought I'd try this. I have Marine in Flo but it's darker.


I think it is time to give up that Marine Flo, now that Miss Navy Dover has arrived. (hint, hint)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous totes, PTB!   You know I love the Islamorada!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My newest additions!
> 
> Miss Flora in Blue
> View attachment 3400883
> 
> 
> Miss Helena in Cobalt
> View attachment 3400884
> 
> 
> And one that I'm not sure how I ended up with it because... Well, you know my feeling about the ZZ. I'm a huge Elephant fan, so that's what got me. Not even sure I'll keep it yet.
> 
> View attachment 3400885
> 
> 
> Slim Wallet in Spearmint... Been wanting this for awhile but they were always out of stock and a new bottle of Apple Conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400887
> 
> 
> I have a few more items as well. I miss you girls! [emoji7]



Awesome haul! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406880



It is beautiful GF! Where are you finding these gorgeous Florentines?


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406880


[emoji7] so gorgeous!  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## southernbelle82

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406880



That natural is amazing pecan!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406880


Beautiful!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Not the best photo (took in the bathroom) but found this small hobo at Goodwill tonight for $4.49! I have another small hobo bag that I own in a navy/dark blue with dark brown trim so they are now siblings!. So excited to carry this bag! Never had a light colored bag of vintage d&b in this size.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

WOW,  what a find.  It's a beautiful bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## oldbaglover

tristaeliseh said:


> Not the best photo (took in the bathroom) but found this small hobo at Goodwill tonight for $4.49! I have another small hobo bag that I own in a navy/dark blue with dark brown trim so they are now siblings!. So excited to carry this bag! Never had a light colored bag of vintage d&b in this size.


----------



## MaryBel

I got so lucky last week. While on vacation I stopped at the outlet and besides finding some goodies on the sample sale, I found some older bags that got away.

The best one is this one, florentine small satchel in bone, it was on the clearance section, 60% off, was not in perfect condition but since it was either this one or probably no bone satchel at all, I thought it was good enough to get. As you can see she is pretty smooth, just the bottom in one side is a bit wrinkled.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I also got this houndstooth satchel in brick. They also had a black/gray one but that one had denim transfer stains, so only got the brick.

And then on the last day did a last time stop and got this pebbled leather Kendall in spearmint. I just love this color.


----------



## MaryBel

And then at my store here I got these 2 babies from clearance too:
Sky hobo (60% off) and  pebbled leather satchel in red (70% off)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  you had quite a handbag adventure this past week.   Love your new purchases.  The bone Flo was a real find.  a little pebbling or wrinkling on the bottom is no big deal.   The bag is beautiful.    Now you have to find a place to store them all.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  you had quite a handbag adventure this past week.   Love your new purchases.  The bone Flo was a real find.  a little pebbling or wrinkling on the bottom is no big deal.   The bag is beautiful.    Now you have to find a place to store them all.



Oh yeah, DH and DS were teasing me about how I was going to bring them home. Well, all of them where in my and DS's carry ons. I put a small ones inside the medium one and the medium inside the big one! 3 in the space of one!
I was really happy to find the bone, it was one of those that got away and I always wished for it. Then ILD had the ostrich bone and I thought on ordering it after I ordered the red ostrich but then it disappeared. 
I know, the space issue. I don't have space anymore.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I got so lucky last week. While on vacation I stopped at the outlet and besides finding some goodies on the sample sale, I found some older bags that got away.
> 
> The best one is this one, florentine small satchel in bone, it was on the clearance section, 60% off, was not in perfect condition but since it was either this one or probably no bone satchel at all, I thought it was good enough to get. As you can see she is pretty smooth, just the bottom in one side is a bit wrinkled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415257
> View attachment 3415258
> View attachment 3415259
> View attachment 3415260
> View attachment 3415262
> 
> 
> I also got this houndstooth satchel in brick. They also had a black/gray one but that one had denim transfer stains, so only got the brick.
> 
> And then on the last day did a last time stop and got this pebbled leather Kendall in spearmint. I just love this color.



These are all lovely as well, way to snag the bone satchel!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whoa!   Another great haul, MB!   I absolutely love the bone satchel; it's fantastic.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> And then at my store here I got these 2 babies from clearance too:
> Sky hobo (60% off) and  pebbled leather satchel in red (70% off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415264
> View attachment 3415265


Your new bags are all so pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> I got so lucky last week. While on vacation I stopped at the outlet and besides finding some goodies on the sample sale, I found some older bags that got away.
> 
> The best one is this one, florentine small satchel in bone, it was on the clearance section, 60% off, was not in perfect condition but since it was either this one or probably no bone satchel at all, I thought it was good enough to get. As you can see she is pretty smooth, just the bottom in one side is a bit wrinkled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415257
> View attachment 3415258
> View attachment 3415259
> View attachment 3415260
> View attachment 3415262
> 
> 
> I also got this houndstooth satchel in brick. They also had a black/gray one but that one had denim transfer stains, so only got the brick.
> 
> And then on the last day did a last time stop and got this pebbled leather Kendall in spearmint. I just love this color.


Great finds! ! Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I got so lucky last week. While on vacation I stopped at the outlet and besides finding some goodies on the sample sale, I found some older bags that got away.
> 
> The best one is this one, florentine small satchel in bone, it was on the clearance section, 60% off, was not in perfect condition but since it was either this one or probably no bone satchel at all, I thought it was good enough to get. As you can see she is pretty smooth, just the bottom in one side is a bit wrinkled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415257
> View attachment 3415258
> View attachment 3415259
> View attachment 3415260
> View attachment 3415262
> 
> 
> I also got this houndstooth satchel in brick. They also had a black/gray one but that one had denim transfer stains, so only got the brick.
> 
> And then on the last day did a last time stop and got this pebbled leather Kendall in spearmint. I just love this color.



Great haul girlfriend! Lots of goodies! Love that Bone... I think that was a wise choice to pick one up. Hard to find these days. Love all your goodies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Oh yeah, DH and DS were teasing me about how I was going to bring them home. Well, all of them where in my and DS's carry ons. I put a small ones inside the medium one and the medium inside the big one! 3 in the space of one!
> I was really happy to find the bone, it was one of those that got away and I always wished for it. *Then ILD had the ostrich bone and I thought on ordering it after I ordered the red ostrich but then it disappeared. *
> I know, the space issue. I don't have space anymore.



OMG! This is me too. The ones that got away list. The bone ostrich satchel and the bone Flo. You got the bone Flo!  Happy for you GF.....however, you better sleep with one eye open. Just sayin'.


----------



## red.doll

Ve


PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Smith in Natural... I'm in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406880


Very nice bag


----------



## red.doll

BadWolf10 said:


> Picked up this little cutie during the summer sale at Dooney.com. Its the ruby in patent orange and pink. Christmas gift for my daughter, her first dooney
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Awesome find


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> These are all lovely as well, way to snag the bone satchel!!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Whoa!   Another great haul, MB!   I absolutely love the bone satchel; it's fantastic.


Thanks GF! I'm really happy I found it!


----------



## BadWolf10

red.doll said:


> Awesome find


Thank you!! She loves pink and orange, so I think it will be a hit.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are all so pretty!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Great haul girlfriend! Lots of goodies! Love that Bone... I think that was a wise choice to pick one up. Hard to find these days. Love all your goodies!



Thanks GF!
I love it too. I was close to getting the oyster one when the outlet had the oysters since I knew I wouldn't find the bone anymore but the oysters at my outlet were not good so I passed. I'm glad I did. I love this one way more!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3422966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422967



Oooo, how nice! Lovely photos too! Outlet finds?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3422966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422967


Love these!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, how nice! Lovely photos too! Outlet finds?



Thanks girlfriend! No from Dooney. I don't own any Dooney jewelry so thought I'd try.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3422966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422967


*PCAN:*  enjoy your new treasures.   Now we have something else to add to our wish lists.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3422966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422967



Gorgeous GF!
Twins on the Garden Rose!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picked up these beauties... The Cognac Florentine Bracelet and the Garden Rose in Yellow. Love at first sight... Got Green, Blue and Red on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3422966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422967


Very pretty jewelry.


----------



## JohannaMC

So pretty!!! [emoji171]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sample Sale Find a couple weeks back... I gave this away (raffle) in my group. This was a one of a kind bag and so different. No others like it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Duck Coin Purse in Bone with Burnt Cedar trim... This is my second one. I also have Black that I recently acquired.


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sample Sale Find a couple weeks back... I gave this away (raffle) in my group. This was a one of a kind bag and so different. No others like it.
> 
> View attachment 3423863


So unique! I would have had a hard time giving it up , so pretty!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sample Wallets... The Blue belongs to my friend but she's giving to me and the polka dots is mine. These are one of a kind wallets as well.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Bone with Burnt Cedar trim... This is my second one. I also have Black that I recently acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423864
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423865



Hello. This is mom jules.can I ask you if you got those round ducks bags off the dooney website? Were they samples?  I been looking-for those for a long time . I love to have a vintage one some day.they don't go on sale.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...

Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo



Elephant Verona...



Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...



Mini Flo in Demin


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hello. This is mom jules.can I ask you if you got those round ducks bags off the dooney website? Were they samples?  I been looking-for those for a long time . I love to have a vintage one some day.they don't go on sale.



Hey there... No, one was given to me by one of my members on FB, this one I purchased from a member.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Duck Coin Purse in Black... This was generously given to me by one of the members in my FB group. Its the very first one I own and I've been wanting one for years. This is over 20 years old and in immaculate condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> So unique! I would have had a hard time giving it up , so pretty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah... I knew I would never use it. Wasn't my style but I took photos in the outlet of it and the girls in my group went crazy over it, so I wanted one of them to have it. [emoji2]. And it's really nice because one of my long time YouTube subscribers won it. I was so excited to have her win it.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Black... This was generously given to me by one of the members in my FB group. Its the very first one I own and I've been wanting one for years. This is over 20 years old and in immaculate condition.
> 
> View attachment 3423882


Lovely bags. I have the coin purse. So pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo
> View attachment 3423875
> 
> 
> Elephant Verona...
> View attachment 3423876
> 
> 
> Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...
> View attachment 3423877
> 
> 
> Mini Flo in Demin
> View attachment 3423878



Wow GF, those are gorgeous finds. That Fuschia Flo....OMG! The mini Flo denim also very nice. I would have guessed it to be a small. All are lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow GF, those are gorgeous finds. That Fuschia Flo....OMG! The mini Flo denim also very nice. I would have guessed it to be a small. All are lovely!



Thanks GF! That Fuchsia is stunning. I'm not a pink girl but I had to have this one. It's such a rare color. I recently traded my Small Raspberry with someone and was kinda missing it, so finding this made up for it x12. The mini is pretty close to the small.


----------



## I'm Floored

All so beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My out of the box newbies...

Islamorada Dover Tote



Flora Gabriella...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! That Fuchsia is stunning. I'm not a pink girl but I had to have this one. It's such a rare color. I recently traded my Small Raspberry with someone and was kinda missing it, so finding this made up for it x12. The mini is pretty close to the small.



Wait....WHAT! You traded away the small raspberry? Is the heat impacting your decision making? Good grief woman.....that Raspberry bag was TDF. I watched that vid a few times because I have been obsessing over that color. And now I want Strawberry and I missed the sale today on the Med Flo for $199. So painful.


----------



## KCeboKing

aerinha said:


> Had a pile of boxes waiting for me today. This was the only fun one. My NTM small flo black satchel. The search for a smooth one is over!
> 
> View attachment 3395153



Love!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wait....WHAT! You traded away the small raspberry? Is the heat impacting your decision making? Good grief woman.....that Raspberry bag was TDF. I watched that vid a few times because I have been obsessing over that color. And now I want Strawberry and I missed the sale today on the Med Flo for $199. So painful.



Lol... Yup, I traded it. I just didn't reach for it plus I don't care for the small. I like the Fuchsia a whole lot more.  I had the Orange in my cart but decided against. There is a couple more bags I want over that one. 

Oh no! You missed it? [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]. They will get more and you never know, the price may be even lower. Just early this month they were $269, which was good too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yup, I traded it. I just didn't reach for it plus I don't care for the small. I like the Fuchsia a whole lot more.  I had the Orange in my cart but decided against. There is a couple more bags I want over that one.
> 
> Oh no! You missed it? [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]. They will get more and you never know, the price may be even lower. Just early this month they were $269, which was good too.


No more. I called the outlet and they searched. Nothing! Unless a wayward bag shows up from a deep dark corner of the warehouse. I saw $269 and was hoping it would go down.....and I missed it big. Doesn't it figure though. Looks like they only had two left at that price. Oh well, maybe in the future they will make some nice colors again.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Black... This was generously given to me by one of the members in my FB group. Its the very first one I own and I've been wanting one for years. This is over 20 years old and in immaculate condition.
> 
> View attachment 3423882



Wow! I love that little duck bag. You are very lucky! Enjoy it. I think every collector should try for it and my day will come.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo
> View attachment 3423875
> 
> 
> Elephant Verona...
> View attachment 3423876
> 
> 
> Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...
> View attachment 3423877
> 
> 
> Mini Flo in Demin
> View attachment 3423878



Drooling over everything in this post.  If you think of it, please let us know how traveling with the Tilton works.  In my daily bags I prefer the one big section with a zippered pocket in the lining like the flo satchels, but for travel I go for a bag with pocket;however the Tilton is calling to me as a "park" bag for Disney trips if I can get one at a good price.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> No more. I called the outlet and they searched. Nothing! Unless a wayward bag shows up from a deep dark corner of the warehouse. I saw $269 and was hoping it would go down.....and I missed it big. Doesn't it figure though. Looks like they only had two left at that price. Oh well, maybe in the future they will make some nice colors again.


 My outlet trip will be Mon or Tues, if I see any I will let you know so you can call them . Raspberry and strawberry are the colors, but what size?  Med? Small?


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> My outlet trip will be Mon or Tues, if I see any I will let you know so you can call them . Raspberry and strawberry are the colors, but what size?  Med? Small?



Thanks A but the SA's checked the entire stock.....none to be found. Size would not matter to me....I like both now.
Enjoy your trip. Looking forward to seeing your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  looks like you got some great bags and wallets at the sale.  Enjoy wearing them all.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sample Sale Find a couple weeks back... I gave this away (raffle) in my group. This was a one of a kind bag and so different. No others like it.
> 
> View attachment 3423863


She's gorgeous GF!
I didn't get to see such unique finds! Hopefully next sample sale!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sample Wallets... The Blue belongs to my friend but she's giving to me and the polka dots is mine. These are one of a kind wallets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423869





PcanTannedBty said:


> More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo
> View attachment 3423875
> 
> 
> Elephant Verona...
> View attachment 3423876
> 
> 
> Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...
> View attachment 3423877
> 
> 
> Mini Flo in Demin
> View attachment 3423878



Awesome haul GF! Those wallets are so cute! I need the polka dot one! 
Congrats!
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Bone with Burnt Cedar trim... This is my second one. I also have Black that I recently acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423864
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423865





PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Black... This was generously given to me by one of the members in my FB group. Its the very first one I own and I've been wanting one for years. This is over 20 years old and in immaculate condition.
> 
> View attachment 3423882



So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> My out of the box newbies...
> 
> Islamorada Dover Tote
> View attachment 3423883
> 
> 
> Flora Gabriella...
> View attachment 3423884





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sample Sale Find a couple weeks back... I gave this away (raffle) in my group. This was a one of a kind bag and so different. No others like it.
> 
> View attachment 3423863





PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Bone with Burnt Cedar trim... This is my second one. I also have Black that I recently acquired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423864
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423865





PcanTannedBty said:


> Sample Wallets... The Blue belongs to my friend but she's giving to me and the polka dots is mine. These are one of a kind wallets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423869





PcanTannedBty said:


> More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo
> View attachment 3423875
> 
> 
> Elephant Verona...
> View attachment 3423876
> 
> 
> Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...
> View attachment 3423877
> 
> 
> Mini Flo in Demin
> View attachment 3423878





PcanTannedBty said:


> Duck Coin Purse in Black... This was generously given to me by one of the members in my FB group. Its the very first one I own and I've been wanting one for years. This is over 20 years old and in immaculate condition.
> 
> View attachment 3423882



Holy cow, what a beautiful haul!!!        Congrats on each and every one, girl!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow, what a beautiful haul!!!        Congrats on each and every one, girl!



Thanks girl! I had a great time at the sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Not a true reveal,  since I can't post pics.   But my sky blue Logo Lock from Q arrived today.  Perfect condition, beautiful color.  It's a keeper,  now I hope I can wear it comfortably.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Not a true reveal,  since I can't post pics.   But my sky blue Logo Lock from Q arrived today.  Perfect condition, beautiful color.  It's a keeper,  now I hope I can wear it comfortably.


Is this your first LoLo, LJ?   I love the look of that bag but it just does not work for me... and Lord know's I've tried!!  The sky blue sounds beautiful; congrats.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Is this your first LoLo, LJ?   I love the look of that bag but it just does not work for me... and Lord know's I've tried!!  The sky blue sounds beautiful; congrats.


Yes, it's my first LOLO.  I love the strap design,  but I don't wear shoulder bags.   So I have to see how it works over my arm or in my hand.  I'm also not a big fan of flaps or buckles.   But I couldn't resist getting at least one LOLO at half off.


----------



## aerinha

Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.


----------



## MKB0925

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892


Great haul!   Congrats, and yay for getting some Christmas shopping done.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892


aerihna:  You bought some beautiful handbags.  Love the blue color in the windham and the chestnut and Tmoro Flo bags are really beautiful.   I'm glad you get to keep at least one handbag for yourself.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892



Very nice and a good assortment!


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul!   Congrats, and yay for getting some Christmas shopping done.





lavenderjunkie said:


> aerihna:  You bought some beautiful handbags.  Love the blue color in the windham and the chestnut and Tmoro Flo bags are really beautiful.   I'm glad you get to keep at least one handbag for yourself.



They are all for me . I bought the tmoro, my mom got the other two to give me for Christmas.


----------



## momjules

Don't forget the Labor Day sales and I have done well on Columbus Day too.


----------



## JohannaMC

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892



LOVE them all!!![emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> They are all for me . I bought the tmoro, my mom got the other two to give me for Christmas.


----------



## swags

Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892



Gorgeous bags!!! I really love the one in tmorro....


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966



Gorgeous!!!! I'm finding it hard to wait until Fall to pull out some of my beauties.....


----------



## JohannaMC

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966



Gorgeous!!


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous bags!!! I really love the one in tmorro....



Thanks.  I think tmoro is my fave florentine color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Could you just cry when you open the door and see this waiting for you?



Thanks UPS for taking such good care of my new bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent. 




Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966


I have always admired that bag in that particular color especially. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966


I have that bag in that color. Your bag  is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387


The bag is so pretty. I hope you get the handles rounded again.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> *[*ATTACH=full]3430386[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430387


*YD:*  that is such a beautiful handbag.   Too bad it had such a rough trip and arrived battered and bent.   I'm hoping that you can get it straightened out.   You might also try a warm (not hot) hair dryer to relax the leather for a few minutes to help the process.  I hope you end up with a winner after all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966


*swags:*  I love your crimson Flo satchel.  That color is so beautiful.   My crimson Flo is almost brown.  Yours is much lighter and nicer.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387




She is beautiful even with her injuries.  If the weight alone doesn't work, could you try conditioning the base to soften it and then adding weight?

Personally I would contact UPS and place a complaint.  They should have to pay damages.  They have left some doozies at my work.  Typically the more mangled the delivery, the sneakier the drop off.  They know we close at 4 yet battered boxes get dumped on the loading dock to be found the next day.  Once we got a whole pallet of supplies that were so drenched I think they spent the day at the base of Niagra Falls first.


----------



## swags

[


keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I'm finding it hard to wait until Fall to pull out some of my beauties.....





JohannaMC said:


> Gorgeous!!





YankeeDooney said:


> I have always admired that bag in that particular color especially. It is gorgeous!





Trudysmom said:


> I have that bag in that color. Your bag  is beautiful.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *swags:*  I love your crimson Flo satchel.  That color is so beautiful.   My crimson Flo is almost brown.  Yours is much lighter and nicer.   Enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387



That bag is so pretty. I hope you can get it to your liking. I think you should make a call to UPS.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Could you just cry when you open the door and see this waiting for you?
> View attachment 3430332
> View attachment 3430333
> 
> Thanks UPS for taking such good care of my new bag.


Omg I would be freaking out!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387


It is such a beautiful bag!! I hope you can get her kinks worked out. She is gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387


She's a beauty, YD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> She is beautiful even with her injuries.  If the weight alone doesn't work, could you try conditioning the base to soften it and then adding weight?
> 
> Personally I would contact UPS and place a complaint.  They should have to pay damages.  They have left some doozies at my work.  Typically the more mangled the delivery, the sneakier the drop off.  They know we close at 4 yet battered boxes get dumped on the loading dock to be found the next day.  Once we got a whole pallet of supplies that were so drenched I think they spent the day at the base of Niagra Falls first.


I think UPS would pay any damages to the shipper, not the receiver.   So YD would have to return the bag as damaged and Dooney could file a claim.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thank you ladies! I am going to try like heck to bring it back to its original state. I would hate to let it go.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I think UPS would pay any damages to the shipper, not the receiver.   So YD would have to return the bag as damaged and Dooney could file a claim.


That is correct MB. The Dooney SA confirmed that for me. Hopefully I can restore the bag.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387



I'm sorry! I hope your bag can be fixed. The color is beautiful. Good luck.


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966



Gorgeous bag GF! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Could you just cry when you open the door and see this waiting for you?
> View attachment 3430332
> View attachment 3430333
> 
> Thanks UPS for taking such good care of my new bag.



OMG GF! I would be in panic! Or better said, I've been in panic with boxes looking less mangled than that, so probably this one would be giving me a heart attack!
I can bet that box got stuck in the conveyor. You would think that UPS or any other carrier would open those boxes to inspect the merchandise before making a delivery like that! Terrible!



YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387



She's such a beauty! I hope she gets back to good condition soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966


Just beautiful.   She looks like my bordeaux satchel.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thanks Ladies! I just checked it this morning and it is still a bit wavy on the bottom. Perhaps a few more days with the extra weight in it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Maybe if you hung the bag by the handles with some weight in it, the bottom would smooth out faster...  ???   I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!


----------



## BadWolf10

Iluvhaute said:


> My new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431036
> 
> 
> 
> My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!


Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Natural is a great color.  Enjoy her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, she's gorgeous!!   I have had the black for several months and it didn't take long for the "fold" to smooth out.   It's a great bag and much lighter weight than I expected.   Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## Danzie89

Anyone know the style names??


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aerinha said:


> Group shot of my outlet haul.  The blue windham and the chestnut satchel are going up for Christmas.  I made a thread about what I saw if anyone has stock questions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428892



Awesome haul! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in Crimson. I'm in dooney heaven and hope to be bag content for awhile!
> I don't think I will wait till fall to switch  into her like I originally planned.
> View attachment 3429966



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My out of the box newbies...
> 
> Islamorada Dover Tote
> View attachment 3423883
> 
> 
> Flora Gabriella...
> View attachment 3423884



Beautiful! Twins on Dover!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> More sample Sale Finds from a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Fuchsia Meduim/Large Flo
> View attachment 3423875
> 
> 
> Elephant Verona...
> View attachment 3423876
> 
> 
> Florentine Tilton in Natural for travel...
> View attachment 3423877
> 
> 
> Mini Flo in Demin
> View attachment 3423878



Wow! Those are all beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## JohannaMC

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



This bag is a beauty!! [emoji7]


----------



## JohannaMC

Iluvhaute said:


> My new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431036
> 
> 
> 
> My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!



Adorable!!![emoji173]️


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Natural is a great color.  Enjoy her.





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous!!   I have had the black for several months and it didn't take long for the "fold" to smooth out.   It's a great bag and much lighter weight than I expected.   Enjoy your beautiful new bag.





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!





JohannaMC said:


> This bag is a beauty!! [emoji7]


Thanks ladies!! I am in love [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

Iluvhaute said:


> My new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431036
> 
> 
> 
> My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!



Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Wow,  stunning! !!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I had called the ******* Outlet to see if there were any Woven Barlow bags floating around the outlets. Behold, there was a bag in Destin, Florida on clearance. Thanks to Stephanie for helping me locate it along with some helpful info on other potential purchases. I then called Destin/Miramar Beach Outlet and spoke to Jamie. She was such a lovely person to work with and was very patient with me as I am very picky about the condition of my bags. After some photo exchanges, all was good to go and I waited for my bag to arrive.
> I feared what was inside the box. My poor baby...the base of the bag was smashed and the handles were bent.
> View attachment 3430370
> View attachment 3430371
> View attachment 3430372
> 
> Panic!!!! I LOVE this bag! How can I fix this? I massaged the handles to get them rounded again. So far, not bad but needs a bit more work. Now the base. Tough call. It is pretty dented/creased but I have a brick and a few books in it to see if it will work itself out. I emailed pictures of the damage to Jamie and she apologized and offered reimbursement if I wanted to send it back. I really don't. Had I known how nice these bags were in person, I would have gotten one long ago. So, I will check in a few days to see if the weight in the bag will help flatten it out again. In the meantime, here are some nice pictures of the Woven Embossed Barlow in Bordeaux (with brick and books inside). I would love to find another in Brown T'moro!
> View attachment 3430386
> View attachment 3430387



She's beautiful!  I hope she gets to stay!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Very pretty bag, natural is a favorite color of mine.


----------



## swags

Iluvhaute said:


> My new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431036
> 
> 
> 
> My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!


Love that color! I have a zip zip and love carrying it, enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



It's beautiful BW! I love how the twist strap goes with the braided zipper pull and I really like the contrasting edge seal. Such a nice bag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Love your Logan, Another one on my list. You chose such a pretty color, you can really see all of the details on the lighter colored bags ... ENJOY that beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Logan in Natural finally arrived!! It was weird tho..... Dooney packed her flat. You can see it in the pics. And after unwrapping her there is a slight fold line. But she was in original packaging and wrappings so I think maybe that is just how Dooney ships Logan? ? I was surprised they folded her. She has a little pebbling as you can see on her backside. But I do love her and I am keeping her. I purchased this one as part of the trade in program. I love the twist strap and its a great length.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She's beautiful!!! Love the details....


----------



## aerinha

One bag I hoped to see at the outlet was the flo tilton. Had I seen her IRL I would not have scooped one up in eBay because it is massive.




How massive?  I usually don't do mod shots but you have to see that she covers my butt entirely. I could make a skirt out of this! And I wear a 12. See next post.


----------



## aerinha

This is like luggage





As a return isn't possible and I paid way less than half I think this maybe my first trade in. 

Do they make 2 sizes? It did not look this big on TV.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> This is like luggage
> 
> View attachment 3434667
> View attachment 3434668
> 
> 
> As a return isn't possible and I paid way less than half I think this maybe my first trade in.
> 
> Do they make 2 sizes? It did not look this big on TV.


That is a cute bag, but I see what you mean, its huge! I think the sloan is smaller but its not a crossbody [emoji53] . The trade in is pretty easy, but not fast. Takes a few weeks for the whole process. But I think its worth it if you got such a great deal. That way you can get what you really want!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That is a cute bag, but I see what you mean, its huge! I think the sloan is smaller but its not a crossbody [emoji53] . The trade in is pretty easy, but not fast. Takes a few weeks for the whole process. But I think its worth it if you got such a great deal. That way you can get what you really want!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Sadly it is a great looking bag and a decent piece of florentine, but I thought it would be a cute crosbody to take to Disney and there is no way this is fitting on a ride with me.  I may use it for a week or so befor the trade in.  Everyone will think I a, runnng away from home lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> This is like luggage
> 
> View attachment 3434667
> View attachment 3434668
> 
> 
> As a return isn't possible and I paid way less than half I think this maybe my first trade in.
> 
> Do they make 2 sizes? It did not look this big on TV.


The leather is gorgeous and yes it is big. When I saw it on QVC, I joked that you could stuff it to make a seat cushion.  So, luggage would also be a way to go? Could to resell for more cash? Just a thought.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> This is like luggage
> 
> View attachment 3434667
> View attachment 3434668
> 
> 
> As a return isn't possible and I paid way less than half I think this maybe my first trade in.
> 
> Do they make 2 sizes? It did not look this big on TV.



Have you considered using it as luggage? To me this bag would be perfect to use as the personal item when flying. I have always used a big tote for that but I'd like this one better. I have been thinking on this bag for that purpose. It would be also good for times when you need to take a lot of stuff with you but won't be necessarily carrying the bag, like for a car trip. Besides I'd hate to have such a pretty bag destroyed.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> The leather is gorgeous and yes it is big. When I saw it on QVC, I joked that you could stuff it to make a seat cushion.  So, luggage would also be a way to go? Could to resell for more cash? Just a thought.



I don't know where I would resell it though. They aren't going off eBay probably because of their size and consignments near me wouldn't even get me what I paid. I do hate to think of it being destroyed. I wonder if a tack place could cut it down smaller without charging me a ton or flat out ruining it?



MaryBel said:


> Have you considered using it as luggage? To me this bag would be perfect to use as the personal item when flying. I have always used a big tote for that but I'd like this one better. I have been thinking on this bag for that purpose. It would be also good for times when you need to take a lot of stuff with you but won't be necessarily carrying the bag, like for a car trip. Besides I'd hate to have such a pretty bag destroyed.




Typically I take a purse and my wheeled carry on when I fly, car trips aren't really my thing.  This is too big to replace the purse and not big enough to replace the carry on. I could put the purse and other stuff in it but it is pretty bulky for managing on s plane IMHO. I travel light (less to lug or forget ). It is really gorgeous though I don't want it destroyed, I will just never use it. 

A college student with a laptop and a few books would get miles out of it


----------



## keishapie1973

She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671



Beautiful!


----------



## momjules

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671



I have this in chestnut and this elephant color is haunting me. Is she perfect with the red trim in the handles and side zip?


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you....[emoji1]


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> I have this in chestnut and this elephant color is haunting me. Is she perfect with the red trim in the handles and side zip?



It's funny because the chestnut is haunting me!!!! As soon as I ordered elephant, I started looking at chestnut. I did pick elephant because of the red trim/ contrasting zippers....[emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> It's funny because the chestnut is haunting me!!!! As soon as I ordered elephant, I started looking at chestnut. I did pick elephant because of the red trim/ contrasting zippers....[emoji7]


I have the natural and can't get the black out of my head.


----------



## momjules

Keep us informed about your beautiful elephant bag. I have not used my chestnut bag. I think the day after Labor Day will be her first day out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671


Beautiful!   Congrats.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   Congrats.



Thank you....


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671


Wow, that bag looks great! Looks lovely in elephant.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> I have this in chestnut and this elephant color is haunting me. Is she perfect with the red trim in the handles and side zip?


MJ, I remember that Chestnut bag.....it is gorgeous.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that bag looks great! Looks lovely in elephant.



Thanks. I'm loving it.....[emoji3]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671


Gorgeous!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you....[emoji322]


----------



## MaryBel

Iluvhaute said:


> My new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431036
> 
> 
> 
> My New Zip Zip Satchel in Geranium. Love Her!



What a gorgeous color! Congrats!
Now I just need to repeat "I don't need another zip zip" a hundred times or until I convince myself


----------



## Iluvhaute

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL? 
Just got this little cutie in the mail today!! Can't wait to use her at the game. 
For reference an iPhone 6plus will fit, but not much else. 

I'm going to purchase a crossbody strap so I don't have to hang on to it all day! Can't decide a red strap or a brown leather one?


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> She's finally here!!!! My new Zip Barlow in elephant. I love her.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435671



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Iluvhaute said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?
> Just got this little cutie in the mail today!! Can't wait to use her at the game.
> For reference an iPhone 6plus will fit, but not much else.
> 
> I'm going to purchase a crossbody strap so I don't have to hang on to it all day! Can't decide a red strap or a brown leather one?


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.

Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats!



Thanks!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iluvhaute said:


> *ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL? *
> Just got this little cutie in the mail today!! Can't wait to use her at the game.
> For reference an iPhone 6plus will fit, but not much else.
> 
> I'm going to purchase a crossbody strap so I don't have to hang on to it all day! Can't decide a red strap or a brown leather one?



Hi ILH! 

I'm so ready for FOOTBALL!

Congrats on your new cutie!  I'm a little partial, but I vote for a RED strap! 

Have fun at the games!


----------



## MaryBel

And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.

So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off




	

		
			
		

		
	
 And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ILH!
> 
> I'm so ready for FOOTBALL!
> 
> Congrats on your new cutie!  I'm a little partial, but I vote for a RED strap!
> 
> Have fun at the games!



Hey GF! How are you! 
What a surprise you vote for red   I vote for blue, oh, wait, blue is not a choice...mmm, maybe it needs to be added as a choice


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.
> 
> So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off
> View attachment 3437408
> View attachment 3437409
> View attachment 3437410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
> Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.



What beautiful bage you got! The sales at Dooney are very good at this time !Enjoy!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.
> 
> Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437399



Hi MB! 

I hope all is well with you and your family!  I hope your son had a fun Summer!

Congrats on your beautiful ocean Roxy!  I'm happy she was packaged properly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! How are you!
> What a surprise you vote for red  * I vote for blue, oh, wait, blue is not a choice...*mmm, maybe it needs to be added as a choice



I like how it's all about what "we" like.   All is well!  The grandkids are counting the days until the first day of school. Not in a good way! They're trying to stay up as late as they can until their school bedtime starts again.   We spent a long, hot month in Vegas, but they loved swimming in the pool almost every evening. (Too hot to swim during the day.)


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> What beautiful bage you got! The sales at Dooney are very good at this time !Enjoy!!



Thanks GF!
Yes, they are, it makes it difficult to behave!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I hope all is well with you and your family!  I hope your son had a fun Summer!
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful ocean Roxy!  I'm happy she was packaged properly.



Hi GF!
Everything is ok here, just work is getting crazier by the minute. It's getting me so stressed! I need a vacation and I just returned from one about 3 weeks ago.
He's having a great summer. Enjoying all the field trips from his summer camp. And me enjoying the days without homework 

Thanks, Rosy is stunning! I think you need to get her in geranium.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> *I like how it's all about what "we" like.*   All is well!  The grandkids are counting the days until the first day of school. Not in a good way! They're trying to stay up as late as they can until their school bedtime starts again.   We spent a long, hot month in Vegas, but they loved swimming in the pool almost every evening. (Too hot to swim during the day.)



Of course it is GF 
Ah, so your grandkids are like me. I don't want school to start either! 
OMG, a month in Vegas is too much. We spent a week in southern CA and I after that I was wishing for my cloudy-rainy WA days. And funny enough, we got here on Sunday and then on Monday it was just like that, cloudy, cool, a bit rainy. Just what I needed. I think it was too much sun for me. I even came tanned, which normally doesn't happen. I don't tan, I burn, but this time, except with a couple of spots where my sunscreen wore off after too many water rides, I got tanned.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> Everything is ok here, just work is getting crazier by the minute. It's getting me so stressed! I need a vacation and I just returned from one about 3 weeks ago.
> He's having a great summer. Enjoying all the field trips from his summer camp. *And me enjoying the days without homework *
> 
> Thanks, Rosy is stunning! I think you need to get her in geranium.



Amen to that!  That's what I' dreading most, 3rd and 6th grade homework!  And my youngest granddaughter starts Kindergarten this August.  I'm just going to keep Advil on my shopping list! 

I hope your job settles down a bit so you can catch your breath!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Of course it is GF
> Ah, so your grandkids are like me. I don't want school to start either!
> OMG, a month in Vegas is too much. We spent a week in southern CA and I after that I was wishing for my cloudy-rainy WA days. And funny enough, we got here on Sunday and then on Monday it was just like that, cloudy, cool, a bit rainy. Just what I needed. I think it was too much sun for me. I even came tanned, which normally doesn't happen. I don't tan, I burn, but this time, except with a couple of spots where my sunscreen wore off after too many water rides, I got tanned.



I couldn't wait to get back to the cool Bay Area! We drove and got home around 12:30am.  When I opened the door to the van I was hit with something I hadn't felt a month in Vegas, cold air! I had a jacket but the grandkids didn't.  We wrapped them in blankets so they could walk without being cold.  Everyone was wearing shorts and sleeveless tops.  We went from an average temp of 105 (Vegas was one day short of breaking their record of consecutive days over 110!), to 52 degrees, and we were very happy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.
> 
> So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off
> View attachment 3437408
> View attachment 3437409
> View attachment 3437410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
> Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.





MaryBel said:


> My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.
> 
> Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437399


   Gorgeous haul, MB!   Congrats.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.
> 
> Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437399



What a beautiful summery color.


----------



## Iluvhaute

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ILH!
> 
> I'm so ready for FOOTBALL!
> 
> Congrats on your new cutie!  I'm a little partial, but I vote for a RED strap!
> 
> Have fun at the games!


I think the red would pop too!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Amen to that!  That's what I' dreading most, 3rd and 6th grade homework!  And my youngest granddaughter starts Kindergarten this August.  I'm just going to keep Advil on my shopping list!
> I hope your job settles down a bit so you can catch your breath!



ITA GF! I don't need the homework. 
I doubt it, I think it's going to get worse. I will have a new boss so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I couldn't wait to get back to the cool Bay Area! We drove and got home around 12:30am.  When I opened the door to the van I was hit with something I hadn't felt a month in Vegas, cold air! I had a jacket but the grandkids didn't.  We wrapped them in blankets so they could walk without being cold.  Everyone was wearing shorts and sleeveless tops.  We went from an average temp of 105 (Vegas was one day short of breaking their record of consecutive days over 110!), to 52 degrees, and we were very happy!



It's so funny how you can be hating you local weather but as soon as you are somewhere else where the conditions are more extreme, you are happy to come back to your weather.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, MB!   Congrats.



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> What a beautiful summery color.



Thanks GF!
This bag in this color was on my wish list so I jumped when I saw the price.
Was tempted to get a second one (the jade or the geranium) but couldn't decide so I took that as a sign to behave and just get the ocean.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  congratulations on your new handbags.  Twins on the grey ostrich Barlow.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> This bag in this color was on my wish list so I jumped when I saw the price.
> Was tempted to get a second one (the jade or the geranium) but couldn't decide so I took that as a sign to behave and just get the ocean.



I almost got another color in the other size but then the price went up so I didn't.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  congratulations on your new handbags.  Twins on the grey ostrich Barlow.


Thanks GF!
I couldn't resist the gray ostrich, especially with the black trim. I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I almost got another color in the other size but then the price went up so I didn't.


Yep, I saw that. I figured they were going to do that because they did the same with shoes the week before. I grabbed a few pairs and was thinking on possibly getting other colors if I liked them, but of course they wen't back to their previous price, so I didn't order more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Amen to that!  That's what I' dreading most, 3rd and 6th grade homework!  And my youngest granddaughter starts Kindergarten this August.  I'm just going to keep Advil on my shopping list!
> 
> I hope your job settles down a bit so you can catch your breath!





MaryBel said:


> ITA GF! I don't need the homework.
> *I doubt it, I think it's going to get worse. I will have a new boss so we'll see how that goes.*



Wishing you a good working relationship and success with your new boss.  Remember a bad day at work justifies a good day of handbag shopping!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.
> 
> So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off
> View attachment 3437408
> View attachment 3437409
> View attachment 3437410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
> Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.


These are all very nice GF. How you get these additional deals.....you realy have good luck. I have been so back and forth with that Grey Ostrich. I just cannot decide since I have a few gray ostrich bags. I keep thinking about the new croco barlows coming out but I am still drawn to that ostrich and I love it with the red interior. I saw the LuLu at the outlet too and i like the color you chose. You are right, it is deeper color. Very nice! And the third bag is a lovely blue too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.
> 
> Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437399


Yes, beautiful color GF!


----------



## JohannaMC

Iluvhaute said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?
> Just got this little cutie in the mail today!! Can't wait to use her at the game.
> For reference an iPhone 6plus will fit, but not much else.
> 
> I'm going to purchase a crossbody strap so I don't have to hang on to it all day! Can't decide a red strap or a brown leather one?



SO cuteeee!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Woohoo! So cute!!


Iluvhaute said:


> ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?
> Just got this little cutie in the mail today!! Can't wait to use her at the game.
> For reference an iPhone 6plus will fit, but not much else.
> 
> I'm going to purchase a crossbody strap so I don't have to hang on to it all day! Can't decide a red strap or a brown leather one?


I have been on the fence about roxy, but that color is awesome! !


MaryBel said:


> My medium Roxy in ocean arrived yesterday from the Q. I was a bit worried since you never know what you will get, but it is brand new, fully packaged as it comes from Dooney! yay! This size is perfect for an every day bag! She is now joining her sister in butter.
> 
> Here she is. I love her! The color is gorgeous, especially to me since I love blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437399


Beautiful! 


MaryBel said:


> And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.
> 
> So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off
> View attachment 3437408
> View attachment 3437409
> View attachment 3437410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
> Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.




Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MaryBel said:


> And since I was taking pics, I finally took pics of a couple of bags I got last Sunday and one from a couple of weeks before.
> 
> So the oldest one first, Miss Lulu Christa in Fir. The color is a bit darker IRL. I would describe it as a true teal. This one was 40% off
> View attachment 3437408
> View attachment 3437409
> View attachment 3437410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the ones from Sunday. Barlow in gray ostrich and Windham Annie sac in navy (it's a true dark navy IRL).
> Both of these were 50% off and they were having a promotion so I got $60 off.


These are all beautiful! Love the teal color, and the roxy of course is gorgeous!! And I have a nylon navy bag and it is a true navy color, and very versatile. In my opinion navy goes with everything   Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## aerinha

Surprise arrival today! Great because I don't work Fridays in summer. From ILD a purple nylon crossbody because after a rocky start I love my dusty pink one. The purple is beautiful. The one zipper pull fell off when I took her out of the plastic baggy but pliers put it right





With the discussion of shipping materials I wanted to share the big sturdy box this bag arrived alone in. My pink one, also from ILD, came in a plastic bag with my nylon pouchette and was crammed in my mailbox so this is better




Because we like to obsess with on details, not all ducks are created equal. My pink one has a perfect one that I admittedly like way too much  but the purple's is less defined and has some crazing. I am not returning a bag over the duck, just saying (with a laugh)...,




Anyway the presence of keepers on the strap of the purple's double buckles confirms the eBay turquoise one is missing its.


----------



## aerinha

Just in case anyone was wondering what the turquoise duck looked like. It falls between pink perfection and the purple


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> These are all very nice GF. How you get these additional deals.....you realy have good luck. I have been so back and forth with that Grey Ostrich. I just cannot decide since I have a few gray ostrich bags. I keep thinking about the new croco barlows coming out but I am still drawn to that ostrich and I love it with the red interior. I saw the LuLu at the outlet too and i like the color you chose. You are right, it is deeper color. Very nice! And the third bag is a lovely blue too.



Thanks GF!
They had a promotion going this past weekend, it was $20 off a purchase of $150, $40 off 200 and $60 off $250. I wish it would have lasted longer. I could not think clearly enough with my son in tow telling me to hurry up because he was hungry.
I have 3 other grayish ostrich bags, the zip zip in oyster with gray trim, the hobo with the lock in gray and the kimberly crossbody in pewter with black trim so I didn't have this exact combo (gray with black trim) and loved how it looked, so I had to get it. I was originally thinking on getting the black (I had not seen the gray before) but when I saw the gray I loved it.

What gray bags do you have? 

I loved the fir color since the first time I saw it, and I knew I would love the ocean even though I had not seen it IRL.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, beautiful color GF!



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been on the fence about roxy, but that color is awesome! !
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> These are all beautiful! Love the teal color, and the roxy of course is gorgeous!! And I have a nylon navy bag and it is a true navy color, and very versatile. In my opinion navy goes with everything   Enjoy your new bags!



Thanks GF!
ITA about navy, that's why I chose it even over black.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Surprise arrival today! Great because I don't work Fridays in summer. From ILD a purple nylon crossbody because after a rocky start I love my dusty pink one. The purple is beautiful. The one zipper pull fell off when I took her out of the plastic baggy but pliers put it right
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438027
> 
> 
> With the discussion of shipping materials I wanted to share the big sturdy box this bag arrived alone in. My pink one, also from ILD, came in a plastic bag with my nylon pouchette and was crammed in my mailbox so this is better
> 
> View attachment 3438028
> 
> 
> Because we like to obsess with on details, not all ducks are created equal. My pink one has a perfect one that I admittedly like way too much  but the purple's is less defined and has some crazing. I am not returning a bag over the duck, just saying (with a laugh)...,
> View attachment 3438029
> View attachment 3438030
> 
> 
> Anyway the presence of keepers on the strap of the purple's double buckles confirms the eBay turquoise one is missing its.



She's so pretty! Pretty in purple!  Congrats!
I have this bag in nylon too in hot pink or fuchsia, in coated cotton and in leather. Love this bag. Carried my coated cotton last year on my Disney vacation and was perfect. I even carried my water bottle inside.

I can see what you mean about the ducks. Definitely, love more the one in your pink one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hello everybody! I had so much fun catching up on this thread. Beautiful new bags everybody! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> They had a promotion going this past weekend, it was $20 off a purchase of $150, $40 off 200 and $60 off $250. I wish it would have lasted longer. I could not think clearly enough with my son in tow telling me to hurry up because he was hungry.
> I have 3 other grayish ostrich bags, the zip zip in oyster with gray trim, the hobo with the lock in gray and the kimberly crossbody in pewter with black trim so I didn't have this exact combo (gray with black trim) and loved how it looked, so I had to get it. I was originally thinking on getting the black (I had not seen the gray before) but when I saw the gray I loved it.
> 
> What gray bags do you have?
> 
> I loved the fir color since the first time I saw it, and I knew I would love the ocean even though I had not seen it IRL.





MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> They had a promotion going this past weekend, it was $20 off a purchase of $150, $40 off 200 and $60 off $250. I wish it would have lasted longer. I could not think clearly enough with my son in tow telling me to hurry up because he was hungry.
> I have 3 other grayish ostrich bags, the zip zip in oyster with gray trim, the hobo with the lock in gray and the kimberly crossbody in pewter with black trim so I didn't have this exact combo (gray with black trim) and loved how it looked, so I had to get it. I was originally thinking on getting the black (I had not seen the gray before) but when I saw the gray I loved it.
> 
> What gray bags do you have?
> 
> I loved the fir color since the first time I saw it, and I knew I would love the ocean even though I had not seen it IRL.


Oh, that's right...the buy more promo. I think that Ostrich Barlow would have been a good candidate for the promo. Oh well. Maybe next time. I currently have the grey ostrich/black trim Chelsea, grey/black ostrich medium pocket satchel, grey/butterscotch ostrich Cayden, oyster/grey ostrich zip zip. Hmmm.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Pretty in purple!  Congrats!
> I have this bag in nylon too in hot pink or fuchsia, in coated cotton and in leather. Love this bag. Carried my coated cotton last year on my Disney vacation and was perfect. I even carried my water bottle inside.
> 
> I can see what you mean about the ducks. Definitely, love more the one in your pink one.



Thanks.  I think one will become my disney bag.  I had been using a travel purse my mom got from LL Bean, but suddenly she has issues loaning it to me (only used it in the first place because she insisted I try it) so the hunt is on.  I have done the Dis so often I feel safe testing a bag there because I know exactly what I need for a day in the parks.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My Florentine Leather Bracelet Collection...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My latest additions... Nylon Olivia Satchel in Turquoise... I needed some color in my life for a throw around bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My latest additions... Nylon Olivia in Kelly Green... Can't have Turquoise without Kelly Green. Another one for a throw around bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

And lastly... I've been wanting a  TMoro Brown Medium Flo but some that I've seen have been extremely dark, almost black. As you all may remember, I purchased a Chestnut earlier this year but returned it before I even left the parking lot because it didn't sing to me. When I got this one, there were 4 other Chestnut bags available and each was a totally different color. Some had strong red undertones, others looked like a well patina'ed Natural, others were dull, etc. When I saw this one, I knew it was the one... Very dark with no red tone and reminded me of the shade of TMoro I pictured. Any who...  Miss Chestnut Flo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh... My Garden Rose Bracelets in White, Pink and Rose


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> And lastly... I've been wanting a  TMoro Brown Medium Flo but some that I've seen have been extremely dark, almost black. As you all may remember, I purchased a Chestnut earlier this year but returned it before I even left the parking lot because it didn't sing to me. When I got this one, there were 4 other Chestnut bags available and each was a totally different color. Some had strong red undertones, others looked like a well patina'ed Natural, others were dull, etc. When I saw this one, I knew it was the one... Very dark with no red tone and reminded me of the shade of TMoro I pictured. Any who...  Miss Chestnut Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439201


Very nice GF. I don't know what it is about your outlet, but they always get the nice Flo bags. I almost never see any up here that fit the bill. That one is a beauty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199


I did not know this bag came in wine. Where did you find it......very pretty color. Love all the bracelets too!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199


 WOW, This one sings to me too!! LOVE that wine color in that particular leather, SO pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199


Pardon me Miss Pecan but I think we need a mod shot with this one. I have been very curious to see this size on someone.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Florentine Leather Bracelet Collection...





PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia Satchel in Turquoise... I needed some color in my life for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439195





PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia in Kelly Green... Can't have Turquoise without Kelly Green. Another one for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439197





PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199





PcanTannedBty said:


> And lastly... I've been wanting a  TMoro Brown Medium Flo but some that I've seen have been extremely dark, almost black. As you all may remember, I purchased a Chestnut earlier this year but returned it before I even left the parking lot because it didn't sing to me. When I got this one, there were 4 other Chestnut bags available and each was a totally different color. Some had strong red undertones, others looked like a well patina'ed Natural, others were dull, etc. When I saw this one, I knew it was the one... Very dark with no red tone and reminded me of the shade of TMoro I pictured. Any who...  Miss Chestnut Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439201





PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... My Garden Rose Bracelets in White, Pink and Rose
> 
> View attachment 3439204



I love all of your beautiful new bags and bracelets! You have been having a lot of fun! Enjoy! That wine city bag is TDF. I love my City bag so much! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199


Beautiful bags and bracelets !!!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia Satchel in Turquoise... I needed some color in my life for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439195


Did that come from an outlet?  I want more turquoise nylon but they don't seem to be around anymore.


----------



## momjules

Is that


----------



## momjules

Sorry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  congratulations on all your new treasures.  I love that wine City Barlow and the Chestnut Flo is beautiful also.  I'm a big fan of the City leather.  I thought I had enough,  but now that I've seen the wine,  I need to add it to my collection too.  And enjoy your color splash Olivia handbag and your bracelet collection.  You have been a busy girl,  doing your part for the economy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... My Garden Rose Bracelets in White, Pink and Rose
> 
> View attachment 3439204





PcanTannedBty said:


> My Florentine Leather Bracelet Collection...





PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia Satchel in Turquoise... I needed some color in my life for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439195





PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia in Kelly Green... Can't have Turquoise without Kelly Green. Another one for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439197





PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199





PcanTannedBty said:


> And lastly... I've been wanting a  TMoro Brown Medium Flo but some that I've seen have been extremely dark, almost black. As you all may remember, I purchased a Chestnut earlier this year but returned it before I even left the parking lot because it didn't sing to me. When I got this one, there were 4 other Chestnut bags available and each was a totally different color. Some had strong red undertones, others looked like a well patina'ed Natural, others were dull, etc. When I saw this one, I knew it was the one... Very dark with no red tone and reminded me of the shade of TMoro I pictured. Any who...  Miss Chestnut Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439201



   This is how we do it!!    Great haul, GF.   I am loving the wine Barlow!   Everything is gorgeous.   Congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Did that come from an outlet?  I want more turquoise nylon but they don't seem to be around anymore.



Yes... They were samples but I think they are on ILD but I haven't seen these colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> This is how we do it!!    Great haul, GF.   I am loving the wine Barlow!   Everything is gorgeous.   Congrats.



Thanks MB! Lol... We go big or go home!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  congratulations on all your new treasures.  I love that wine City Barlow and the Chestnut Flo is beautiful also.  I'm a big fan of the City leather.  I thought I had enough,  but now that I've seen the wine,  I need to add it to my collection too.  And enjoy your color splash Olivia handbag and your bracelet collection.  You have been a busy girl,  doing your part for the economy.



Lol... Doing my part for my bank account but it's all good. I work hard, so I deserve it. [emoji2]. I LOOOVE the Wine Barlow, such a pretty color. Yes, you need one. Thank you for the love! [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks girls for all the mini reveal love! So happy to have these in my collection.


----------



## Stephg

My first dooney  love the leather! Seller said the colour was natural - is it? I assumed natural was lighter. Either way it's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## BadWolf10

Very pretty! Hard to tell in the light, it looks almost chestnut to me.... or maybe its the patina..... they darken over time a bit. But she is beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

Stephg said:


> My first dooney  love the leather! Seller said the colour was natural - is it? I assumed natural was lighter. Either way it's a gorgeous colour!
> 
> View attachment 3440544



It looks like a natural bag that got a patina.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> My Florentine Leather Bracelet Collection...



Gorgeous collection GF! Congrats!



PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia Satchel in Turquoise... I needed some color in my life for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439195





PcanTannedBty said:


> My latest additions... Nylon Olivia in Kelly Green... Can't have Turquoise without Kelly Green. Another one for a throw around bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439197



Love those Olivia satchels in Nylon. I have one in red and they are so much fun! Love your color choices!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Latest addition... Large City Leather Barlow in Wine! This bag makes my heart beat really fast.  She's my first City bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439199



WOW, gorgeous color GF! Great choice!



PcanTannedBty said:


> And lastly... I've been wanting a  TMoro Brown Medium Flo but some that I've seen have been extremely dark, almost black. As you all may remember, I purchased a Chestnut earlier this year but returned it before I even left the parking lot because it didn't sing to me. When I got this one, there were 4 other Chestnut bags available and each was a totally different color. Some had strong red undertones, others looked like a well patina'ed Natural, others were dull, etc. When I saw this one, I knew it was the one... Very dark with no red tone and reminded me of the shade of TMoro I pictured. Any who...  Miss Chestnut Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439201



A flo in chesnut is such a classic! I'm glad you found the one that met your color expectations. I had similar trouble when I wanted my small chesnut satchel. The ones they had were either too dark or too light. I found the perfect one when I got one of the made in america ones.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... My Garden Rose Bracelets in White, Pink and Rose
> 
> View attachment 3439204



Twins on white and yellow!

Congrats on all your goodies!


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> My first dooney  love the leather! Seller said the colour was natural - is it? I assumed natural was lighter. Either way it's a gorgeous colour!
> 
> View attachment 3440544



Looks natural with a patina or maybe she put conditioner on it and it darkened a bit.


----------



## Stephg

BadWolf10 said:


> Very pretty! Hard to tell in the light, it looks almost chestnut to me.... or maybe its the patina..... they darken over time a bit. But she is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





aerinha said:


> It looks like a natural bag that got a patina.





MaryBel said:


> Looks natural with a patina or maybe she put conditioner on it and it darkened a bit.



Thanks ladies, it's so beautiful I don't even care. Will be perfect for fall!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*stephg*:  enjoy your new Florentine satchel.   And yes,  it looks like natural to me.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> Did that come from an outlet?  I want more turquoise nylon but they don't seem to be around anymore.


So funny you said that.  Sunday I was digging through my storage bins looking for a tote to carry to church that was big enough for a coloring book I bought for my nephew.  I was shocked to see a hot pink nylon shopper, a navy nylon bag and a turquoise nylon drawstring.  I had no idea I had these.  Never used. I wore the navy!  So exciting!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> My first dooney  love the leather! Seller said the colour was natural - is it? I assumed natural was lighter. Either way it's a gorgeous colour!
> 
> View attachment 3440544


It is beautiful!!!! Congrats on your first of many!


----------



## MrsKC

Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves. 
I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color. 
This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
> I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves.
> I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color.
> This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.


She is stunning, KC.   I love the scarves you chose, too.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She is stunning, KC.   I love the scarves you chose, too.



Thanks MB! I should ban scarf buying....I have way too many!

I think I read you ordered the forest TSV?? Can wait for your rewiew!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB! I should ban scarf buying....I have way too many!
> 
> I think I read you ordered the forest TSV?? Can wait for your rewiew!


I love scarves and I think they would be the perfect "collectible"...  fairly reasonable prices and easy to store!!      Of course I live in a humid oven so scarves are not a wardrobe essential like in northern climates.   

Yes, I broke down and ordered the TSV.   I am just too curious about that leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I love scarves and I think they would be the perfect "collectible"...  fairly reasonable prices and easy to store!!      Of course I live in a humid oven so scarves are not a wardrobe essential like in northern climates.
> 
> *Yes, I broke down and ordered the TSV.   I am just too curious about that leather.*


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
> I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves.
> I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color.
> This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.


It is absolutely gorgeous KC! Love it!


----------



## BadWolf10

The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale. 

The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).

The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


>


I know, I know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and ine for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


OMG, BW!!      Those are all gorgeous.   I'm a sucker for the pebble grain hobos, and that Logan is STUNNING.    I really love the size of that bag and the wine color is a winner.    And of course the saffiano in Marine is a classic.   Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Wowzer! Those are beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, BW!!      Those are all gorgeous.   I'm a sucker for the pebble grain hobos, and that Logan is STUNNING.    I really love the size of that bag and the wine color is a winner.    And of course the saffiano in Marine is a classic.   Congrats!


Thank you [emoji4] I really do love these colors!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous KC! Love it!



Thank you!  Hope the scarves help you  get a better idea of the color.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Yay! ! Gorgeous! !


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Wowzer! Those are beautiful! Love the colors!


Thanks!!! I was nervous about the Macys purchase,  you never know what condition they might come in. But it was still in original wrapping from Dooney. My mom is gonna love it

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Beautiful Bags Ladies!! The Barlow is gorgeous! and I also love the pebble logan!  and the saffron in marine is pretty! Every time I see that at Macys I want to bring one home.


----------



## momjules

Love all these bags! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
> I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves.
> I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color.
> This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.


Gorgeous bag GF! Congrats!
And loving those scarfs too!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Awesome haul GF! They are so pretty, they look so yummy! Congrats! 
Your mom will love the hobo. The color is just gorgeous! Love cobalt!


----------



## aerinha

Nice bags!


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
> I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves.
> I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color.
> This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.



I love that you're coordinating with scarves. I'm totally stealing this idea.....


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful bags and great gift....


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous bag GF! Congrats!
> And loving those scarfs too!



Thank you MB!!


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> I love that you're coordinating with scarves. I'm totally stealing this idea.....



That is what the forum is for KS!
Post up your pics.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  enjoy your new Florentine handbag.  The scarves are perfect accents.   I have a scarf collection also,  but haven't worn them in for a while.   I tend to wear scarves in the fall and winter, to accent clothing.   I'll have to start tying them onto my handbags too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  nice haul.  Glad they were all in good condition.  Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  enjoy your new Florentine handbag.  The scarves are perfect accents.   I have a scarf collection also,  but haven't worn them in for a while.   I tend to wear scarves in the fall and winter, to accent clothing.   I'll have to start tying them onto my handbags too.



Thanks LJ,  pi do love scarves.  I just put them in the picture to help clarify the elephant color. I haven't tied them to the bag yet. ...but that could be fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.


She is so pretty. Will you be exchanging it or just returning? She is cute!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, I received my elephant flo Barlow on Saturday and have been waiting for it to stop raining to get a decent picture.
> I have been at my happy place--Marshalls, and picked up two new scarves.
> I have placed the scarves with the bag in hopes it helps clarify the color.
> This is a beautiful bag.  Unfortunately,  I have not moved in yet as it has not stopped raining for four days.



She's beautiful KC!
I hope it stops raining soon so you can take her out.  I wish it would rain here!  

I love your scarves too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.



Thanks for posting a pic Sarah!

I like that she's a structured bag, but I'm in my satchel phase so I'll be passing on this one.  I'm sorry about the flaw.  Is that the only reason you're returning her? ( If you answered that question in the TSV thread, you don't need to answer it again.  I'm going there now.)


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.




Pretty.  A shame it had a flaw.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.


She's a beauty! Too bad she's flawed.
Off to look at other colors on QVC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> She is so pretty. Will you be exchanging it or just returning? She is cute!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for posting a pic Sarah!
> 
> I like that she's a structured bag, but I'm in my satchel phase so I'll be passing on this one.  I'm sorry about the flaw.  Is that the only reason you're returning her? ( If you answered that question in the TSV thread, you don't need to answer it again.  I'm going there now.)





aerinha said:


> Pretty.  A shame it had a flaw.





carterazo said:


> She's a beauty! Too bad she's flawed.
> Off to look at other colors on QVC!


Thanks, all.   I'm going to play with the bag and load it up to see how it wears with "stuff" inside.   Right now I'm thinking I probably won't reorder but I have been known to change my mind!     I think the ginger color will be gorgeous.


----------



## Stephg

New to me Buckley bag in grey [emoji7] fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!


----------



## aerinha

Stephg said:


> New to me Buckley bag in grey [emoji7] fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3443415



Great bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> New to me Buckley bag in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3443415



She's a beauty! Congrats on finding your love!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> New to me Buckley bag in grey [emoji7] fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3443415



It is a winner! Congrats! It is a pretty color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> The UPS man just came!!!! I ordered two bags for myself and one for my mom for Christmas during last weeks Macys sale.
> 
> The pebble grain cobalt hobo is for my mother (although I love it, maybe I should hunt for one for myself!!).
> 
> The pebble grain Logan in wine and the saffiano hobo in Marine are for me, and i am in looove!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous bags BW! Great styles and I love your color choices! I havent been on this site lately, Ive missed looking at all the eye candy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stephg said:


> My first dooney  love the leather! Seller said the colour was natural - is it? I assumed natural was lighter. Either way it's a gorgeous colour!
> 
> View attachment 3440544



Looks Chestnut to me or possibly Taupe but I don't think it's Natural, even with a patina. My 2 cents


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Stephg said:


> New to me Buckley bag in grey [emoji7] fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3443415



Beautiful... On my list


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.



Thanks for posting this... Nice bag but not for me. Looks comfy to carry. Will you be reordering?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks for posting this... Nice bag but not for me. Looks comfy to carry. Will you be reordering?


I'm still thinking about it but I don't believe I will.   It's nice but not a "wow."


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm still thinking about it but I don't believe I will.   It's nice but not a "wow."



Totally feel you on that... [emoji20] Sorry she's not working out.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Stephg:*  enjoy your new Buckley.  Glad you finally found one.  It's a great bag.


----------



## aerinha

I have never once had online redelivery of a USPS item work. My signature required bag from Tues was set for today but the mailman dumped 2 boxes at my door and left. I chased him and he laughed and said he didn't have my signature box. Called PO who will "try" to have it delivered today. 

Anyway my 2 boxes were my ILF Amazon finds. Bag one appears to be well wrapped and new. 




Alas this turquoise florentine is pebbled and somewhat streaked 




She also has defect or something here. And various scratches on the bottom. I suspect this was a return



Verdict:  pretty sure this is going back. It was on sale and is probably my one shot at turquoise but it wasn't discounted enough to keep it in this condition


----------



## aerinha

Still no call back from the PO so we move onto bag 2. This one looks like a return. Uh oh.




To my surprise this medium florentine raspberry satchel is fully wrapped (turquoise was not) and about as smooth as they come. 




Closer inspection reveals one side panel and its tassels do have visible grain. Considering the $199 I don't think this bothers me too much. 




Verdict:  the medium is bigger than I usually go and I have the slightly beat up preloved mini but I think I am keeping this one


----------



## aerinha

I just realized the front handle on the turquoise is sewn on crooked too. What a mess. Back it goes


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I have never once had online redelivery of a USPS item work. My signature required bag from Tues was set for today but the mailman dumped 2 boxes at my door and left. I chased him and he laughed and said he didn't have my signature box. Called PO who will "try" to have it delivered today.
> 
> Anyway my 2 boxes were my ILF Amazon finds. Bag one appears to be well wrapped and new.
> 
> View attachment 3443869
> 
> 
> Alas this turquoise florentine is pebbled and somewhat streaked
> 
> View attachment 3443870
> 
> 
> She also has defect or something here. And various scratches on the bottom. I suspect this was a return
> View attachment 3443872
> 
> 
> Verdict:  pretty sure this is going back. It was on sale and is probably my one shot at turquoise but it wasn't discounted enough to keep it in this condition


That is so frustrating.... our postman never holds packages when I have a mail hold. So when we are out of town, I can't order anything. 

Im so sorry the bag has the blemish and streaks, it would bother me too. I hope you can find another one. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I have never once had online redelivery of a USPS item work. My signature required bag from Tues was set for today but the mailman dumped 2 boxes at my door and left. I chased him and he laughed and said he didn't have my signature box. Called PO who will "try" to have it delivered today.
> 
> Anyway my 2 boxes were my ILF Amazon finds. Bag one appears to be well wrapped and new.
> 
> View attachment 3443869
> 
> 
> Alas this turquoise florentine is pebbled and somewhat streaked
> 
> View attachment 3443870
> 
> 
> She also has defect or something here. And various scratches on the bottom. I suspect this was a return
> View attachment 3443872
> 
> 
> Verdict:  pretty sure this is going back. It was on sale and is probably my one shot at turquoise but it wasn't discounted enough to keep it in this condition


It is a lovely color but I absolutely agree. Back it goes.

Again I say, they should send bags like this to the outlet instead of passing off online. It is just not fair playing ping pong sending it back and paying for returns. Ridiculous. Let someone at the oultet decide if they want streaks on their bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Still no call back from the PO so we move onto bag 2. This one looks like a return. Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 3443876
> 
> 
> To my surprise this medium florentine raspberry satchel is fully wrapped (turquoise was not) and about as smooth as they come.
> 
> View attachment 3443877
> 
> 
> Closer inspection reveals one side panel and its tassels do have visible grain. Considering the $199 I don't think this bothers me too much.
> 
> View attachment 3443878
> 
> 
> Verdict:  the medium is bigger than I usually go and I have the slightly beat up preloved mini but I think I am keeping this one


This one is a definite keeper. It is way better than mine and I paid more. Hopefully they will come out with the color in the future. I still go back and forth with mine. I probably should have sent it back considering the difference in condition from the Strawberry I received. They are worlds apart in regards to condition. Oh well.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That is so frustrating.... our postman never holds packages when I have a mail hold. So when we are out of town, I can't order anything.
> 
> Im so sorry the bag has the blemish and streaks, it would bother me too. I hope you can find another one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I have to go back to filing out the salmon colored card I suppose. That always worked but online redelivery with them never does.  PO also never called me back to say they found it, it was apparently missing.  I called them 30 mins later and broke out Ms. Nasty.  10 mins after that they miraculously found it.  I was giving them until after lunch and then I wa showing up amd demanding my bag or a refund.  I try to have stuff sent to work but when paypal is involved that is tough.  They are supposed to bring it soon.



YankeeDooney said:


> It is a lovely color but I absolutely agree. Back it goes.
> 
> Again I say, they should send bags like this to the outlet instead of passing off online. It is just not fair playing ping pong sending it back and paying for returns. Ridiculous. Let someone at the oultet decide if they want streaks on their bag.



For $150 or less, I might have saved it from the bargain bin, but not at $220.



YankeeDooney said:


> This one is a definite keeper. It is way better than mine and I paid more. Hopefully they will come out with the color in the future. I still go back and forth with mine. I probably should have sent it back considering the difference in condition from the Strawberry I received. They are worlds apart in regards to condition. Oh well.



I really like your strawberry.  Seeing my med raspberry I begin to doubt my mini is raspberry.  Will have to post comparison shots.


----------



## aerinha

Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.


----------



## aerinha

....


----------



## aerinha

The expected bag arrived. Supposedly this is ocean but inside it looks teal to me




Outside this is her



Doesn't do the electric blue thing the ones I saw here do but I like the color


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443928


I wonder if that is Fuschia? I love it. I love both colors!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I wonder if that is Fuschia? I love it. I love both colors!



I was thinking the same thing. I know dye lots vary but any bag called raspberry by someone who knew what they were talking about looks like the medium.  On the mini I just had the seller's word to go on and they might have forgotten and made a guess.  I really like both and might be able to get away with the medium's darker hue as a fall bag.  My clothing goes rather black and gray as temps drop.  At least I don't feel like I have two the same except for size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

T


aerinha said:


> Still no call back from the PO so we move onto bag 2. This one looks like a return. Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 3443876
> 
> 
> To my surprise this medium florentine raspberry satchel is fully wrapped (turquoise was not) and about as smooth as they come.
> 
> View attachment 3443877
> 
> 
> Closer inspection reveals one side panel and its tassels do have visible grain. Considering the $199 I don't think this bothers me too much.
> 
> View attachment 3443878
> 
> 
> Verdict:  the medium is bigger than I usually go and I have the slightly beat up preloved mini but I think I am keeping this one


The Raspberry is a beautiful color and looks so smooth from the front, i dont think the pebbling on the side would bother me!! Medium is big, but some days you do need a bigger bag! AT least I do!
Sorry about theTurquoise,


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> The expected bag arrived. Supposedly this is ocean but inside it looks teal to me
> 
> View attachment 3443932
> 
> 
> Outside this is her
> View attachment 3443933
> 
> 
> Doesn't do the electric blue thing the ones I saw here do but I like the color


I have Denim mini at home, and this is exactly how mine looks inside and outside too! It has just a touch more green to it then Ocean. I think its really pretty! I love my denim mini!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443928



My raspberry florentine looks more like the medium bag in the back. Those definitely don't look to be the same color to me.


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> T
> 
> The Raspberry is a beautiful color and looks so smooth from the front, i dont think the pebbling on the side would bother me!! Medium is big, but some days you do need a bigger bag! AT least I do!
> Sorry about theTurquoise,



If the whole bag were pebbled or it was a larger section I would mind but this isn't awful. Sadly the turquoise's strap was perfectly smooth. Too bad the rest didn't match. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> I have Denim mini at home, and this is exactly how mine looks inside and outside too! It has just a touch more green to it then Ocean. I think its really pretty! I love my denim mini!



Think it might be denim?  It has its tag but they just tie on...



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> My raspberry florentine looks more like the medium bag in the back. Those definitely don't look to be the same color to me.



The mini has to be another color.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Me and hubs and my "New" nylon pouchette in Mint! This was in the beginning of the Summer! I haven't posted in awhile...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My niece liked my little bag, so I had one sent to her when she went home to Miami!This is her "mini reveal to me!"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443928


In the beginning,  when they first offered the Florentine line,  they had raspberry and fuchsia, as I recall.
 Separately the colors are similar and easy to confuse, especially in indoor lighting,  but
next to each other you can see a difference.  In natural light the differences are obvious.   The raspberry is
darker.   Both your satchels are beautiful and the sizes are so different,  you should keep them both.
I have a mini  and a medium satchel in raspberry.  I really love this color and it's a 4 season color.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> In the beginning,  when they first offered the Florentine line,  they had raspberry and fuchsia, as I recall.
> Separately the colors are similar and easy to confuse, especially in indoor lighting,  but
> next to each other you can see a difference.  In natural light the differences are obvious.   The raspberry is
> darker.   Both your satchels are beautiful and the sizes are so different,  you should keep them both.
> I have a mini  and a medium satchel in raspberry.  I really love this color and it's a 4 season color.



I plan to keep both.  Be glad you missed the dusty blue. If it was anything like the turquoise you would not have been happy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443928



The mini looks Fuschia


----------



## cheidel

*Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*


----------



## YankeeDooney

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418


Now there's a pattern I like because it does not necessarily represent a team. Pretty pattern and pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418


   You got it!!   YAY.    Looks really nice.   Congrats.


----------



## elbgrl

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418


Who Dat!!  Love it!  I'm probably going to get it in the zip zip.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> The mini looks Fuschia



Thanks for the ID.  Now I guess I can stop envying you yours


----------



## aerinha

Thatsmypurse said:


> Me and hubs and my "New" nylon pouchette in Mint! This was in the beginning of the Summer! I haven't posted in awhile...




Love the color.  Those pouchettes are Tardis bags, they hold so much for their small size.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418


Very nice! I like the pattern a lot...not being much of a sports fan, I wouldnt have known it was a team symbol! Love the color combo!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

aerinha said:


> Love the color.  Those pouchettes are Tardis bags, they hold so much for their small size.


thanks! I agree!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I plan to keep both.  Be glad you missed the dusty blue. If it was anything like the turquoise you would not have been happy.


Thanks.  I'll take it off my wish list.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Love the color.  Those pouchettes are Tardis bags, they hold so much for their small size.


Lol, You know the TARDIS!! My username is a reference to the 9th and 10th Doctors, hehe....


Anywho, so cute!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

I got this cutie during the Macys sale. Ginger in Cobalt. Shes adorable. But I am not sure I will keep her. I am not usually a crossbody girl, I feel like they pinch my neck too much. I wanted her for a trip to Brown County, Indiana for shopping, but I am thinking about returning and using my wristlet instead. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.  I'll take it off my wish list.



You might get a good one elsewhere, I just wouldn't be quick to buy one of the ILD bags that turn up out of nowhere.  They seem to be returns being sold as new.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, You know the TARDIS!! My username is a reference to the 9th and 10th Doctors, hehe....
> 
> 
> Anywho, so cute!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I have been meaning to comment on your user name for a while.  Eccleson and Tennant were my faves.  Smith didn't do it for me so when Syfy lost the show, I didn't think it worth it to pay more to add BBC America to my channel line up.  Plus I missed Rose.

I was shocked how much I got in the pouchette.  It was meant to be a weekend bag and lasted weeks it worked out so well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!






Inside...


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!


I love it!!! I have been stalking the camo ducks so cute!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dang.   Sorry for the billboard-size pic.    

Hey YD, the little brass duck is too heavy for this bag.   When I put it on the jump ring, the side of the bag caves in.       And, the bag did not come with the "R"...       It was factory-wrapped in all the plastic on handles, etc. and sealed in the factory bag.   No hang tag.   Hmmmm.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I have been meaning to comment on your user name for a while.  Eccleson and Tennant were my faves.  Smith didn't do it for me so when Syfy lost the show, I didn't think it worth it to pay more to add BBC America to my channel line up.  Plus I missed Rose.
> 
> I was shocked how much I got in the pouchette.  It was meant to be a weekend bag and lasted weeks it worked out so well.


I miss Rose too!! I liked Smith, especially after a few episodes. I also love the Weeping Angels, so frightening!  I am not a fan of Capaldi. I am hoping the next show runner shakes things up a bit. I have all of 9, 10, and 11 on dvd, so i just watch my fav's 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I love it!!! I have been stalking the camo ducks so cute!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks, BW!!   I was happy to find it for half price on ILD.   I have been eyeballing them since they came out but never pulled the trigger.   It's really a cute bag.


----------



## MKB0925

Stephg said:


> New to me Buckley bag in grey [emoji7] fell in love with the style and searched eBay continuously till I found one for a decent price that would ship to Canada!
> 
> View attachment 3443415



She is a beauty! I really like that style too!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



 I LOVE this one!  My very first Dooney was a duck bag and I still have it .. black with tan ducks!  I do love the structure of this one. and I think ALL of my pics are billboard size OOPS, I don't know how to resize them  I kind of like them this size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I LOVE this one!  My very first Dooney was a duck bag and I still have it .. black with tan ducks!  I do love the structure of this one. and I think ALL of my pics are billboard size OOPS, I don't know how to resize them  I kind of like them this size.


Thanks, girl.   I am a sucker for whimsical stuff, and I love the fall colors in this bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



I wasn't sure what my reaction would be.... but I like it.   Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418



Hi C!

Love your CBB! Good luck this season!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I got this cutie during the Macys sale. Ginger in Cobalt. Shes adorable. But I am not sure I will keep her. I am not usually a crossbody girl, I feel like they pinch my neck too much. I wanted her for a trip to Brown County, Indiana for shopping, but I am thinking about returning and using my wristlet instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Hi BW!
She's pretty!  I know what you mean about the strap pinching your neck. I hope she works for you, or you exchange her for something that does!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



Hi Sarah!
Congrats!  I love the camo ducks!


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> You got it!!   YAY.    Looks really nice.   Congrats.


Thank you so much!!! [emoji4] 

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

elbgrl said:


> Who Dat!!  Love it!  I'm probably going to get it in the zip zip.


Thank you!  Who Dat!!! [emoji4]  I love it! 

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


Very cute!!!!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> I got this cutie during the Macys sale. Ginger in Cobalt. Shes adorable. But I am not sure I will keep her. I am not usually a crossbody girl, I feel like they pinch my neck too much. I wanted her for a trip to Brown County, Indiana for shopping, but I am thinking about returning and using my wristlet instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Love Ginger and she's beautiful in Cobalt. I have her in Mint and got from a Macy's sale too a couple months back. I initially purchased to cut off the straps and use as a cosmetic bag but she's a little too large for a cosmetic bag in my opinion. I'm not a Crossbody girl either but I have used her a time or two as a shoulder bag for a quick run


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang.   Sorry for the billboard-size pic.
> 
> Hey YD, the little brass duck is too heavy for this bag.   When I put it on the jump ring, the side of the bag caves in.       And, the bag did not come with the "R"...       It was factory-wrapped in all the plastic on handles, etc. and sealed in the factory bag.   No hang tag.   Hmmmm.


 I like the bag! You're kidding about the brass duck right? Seems like a perfect match. So, is the bag like the Claremont collection? Is it leather or coated canvas?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


Oh now I gotta get it.  The first thing I noticed was the gorgeous colors but then I noticed the missing R tag.  Fine by me because I was going to take it off anyway.  Sorry the duck key ring did not work out.  That would have been awesome!  If I am not mistaken, it is a canvas like material, not a coated cotton, right?


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh now I gotta get it.  The first thing I noticed was the gorgeous colors but then I noticed the missing R tag.  Fine by me because I was going to take it off anyway.  Sorry the duck key ring did not work out.  That would have been awesome!  If I am not mistaken, it is a canvas like material, not a coated cotton, right?


It is polyvinyl-coated cotton fabric....so say ilovedooney site.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



Cute MB! GLAD you love her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh now I gotta get it.  The first thing I noticed was the gorgeous colors but then I noticed the missing R tag.  Fine by me because I was going to take it off anyway.  Sorry the duck key ring did not work out.  That would have been awesome!  If I am not mistaken, it is a canvas like material, not a coated cotton, right?


Hey LID.   The duck could easily go on there, but that little sucker is solid metal and pretty weighty for a doo-dad.  I wish it was just a flat stamped piece because it would be SO cute. 

I wanted to give you a little size perspective for this bag.  I was surprised that it wasn't a larger bag (even though I had read the dimensions I was still expecting it to be larger.  O_o)    It is a great MEDIUM size bag, so if you like larger bags you may want to choose the Dover.  







I agree that the "R" was no big deal as I was going to ditch it immediately; I'm just curious as to why it disappeared and doesn't show up in any of the Dooney website pics any more.    

The material certainly feels and looks like a canvas, but Dooney says coated cotton so I guess they would know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I like the bag! You're kidding about the brass duck right? Seems like a perfect match. So, is the bag like the Claremont collection? Is it leather or coated canvas?


Nope; not kidding.   That little duck is solid metal and very weighty; I wish it was hollow or just a flat piece.    

I see that you already answered your own question; nope--it's not like the Claremont collection.   It actually feels like canvas but Dooney says coated cotton.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I do like the bag. It is interesting, but I prefer better pricing. I like the current pricing on the Islamorada. If it were more in that range I would seriously consider. I even like the Dover style Camouflage....for the right price.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


so cute! Love the Camo ducks!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I got this cutie during the Macys sale. Ginger in Cobalt. Shes adorable. But I am not sure I will keep her. I am not usually a crossbody girl, I feel like they pinch my neck too much. I wanted her for a trip to Brown County, Indiana for shopping, but I am thinking about returning and using my wristlet instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


So nice! Love the style and color! I want to get a Ginger bag too, I used my nylon mint pouchette all summer, they really hold a lot for a small bag plus the Ginger has that great front slip pocket. The strap never bothered me when I wore my pouchette. Good luck deciding.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey LID.   The duck could easily go on there, but that little sucker is solid metal and pretty weighty for a doo-dad.  I wish it was just a flat stamped piece because it would be SO cute.
> 
> I wanted to give you a little size perspective for this bag.  I was surprised that it wasn't a larger bag (even though I had read the dimensions I was still expecting it to be larger.  O_o)    It is a great MEDIUM size bag, so if you like larger bags you may want to choose the Dover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the "R" was no big deal as I was going to ditch it immediately; I'm just curious as to why it disappeared and doesn't show up in any of the Dooney website pics any more.
> 
> The material certainly feels and looks like a canvas, but Dooney says coated cotton so I guess they would know.



Didn't the Duck Dynasty folks make some "offensive" comments that had everyone upset a year or so ago?  Maybe the R was removed to distance the bag from the family???


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Didn't the Duck Dynasty folks make some "offensive" comments that had everyone upset a year or so ago?  Maybe the R was removed to distance the bag from the family???


In my opinion, Dooney could have done this on their own merit without the Dynasty Affiliation. It would have been a smarter move I believe.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> In my opinion, Dooney could have done this on their own merit without the Dynasty Affiliation. It would have been a smarter move I believe.


I agree.... it is the only thing holding me back from buying it. The show is ok, I have nothing against it really, but I would have preferred just to have it stand alone. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

I have never watched Duck Dynasty and have no plans to do so.   I don't have any idea why I didn't get the "R", but I have sent an email to Dooney to inquire.    I like the bag for what it is; a cute and whimsical design.   I couldn't care less about people and their "politically correct" policing of every single thing in life.   Such a waste of time.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I purchased an EW Slouch on ebay. Its beautiful, blue Jeans color. When I went to adjust the side straps, one of the brads/grommet/brass thingy came off. It popped back on then came off again. What should I do???

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't have any idea why I didn't get the "R", but I have sent an email to Dooney to inquire.


So I actually got a response from ILD today, but it makes me go...  "whaaa?"    Apparently they are selling the leftovers from the Robertson collection without the "R" hangtag and are now calling them "Camouflage Duck" collection.       That's fine, but Dooney.com still references the Robertsons on the product description.   And again, I didn't want the "R" anyway; I just wanted to know why it wasn't included.     Here's the response I got today...

_This is from the Camouflage Duck collection. It does not come with a hanging medallion. _
_
Sincerely,_
_The ILoveDooney.com Team_


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> So I actually got a response from ILD today, but it makes me go...  "whaaa?"    Apparently they are selling the leftovers from the Robertson collection without the "R" hangtag and are now calling them "Camouflage Duck" collection.       That's fine, but Dooney.com still references the Robertsons on the product description.   And again, I didn't want the "R" anyway; I just wanted to know why it wasn't included.  [emoji23]   Here's the response I got today...
> 
> _This is from the Camouflage Duck collection. It does not come with a hanging medallion. _
> _
> Sincerely,_
> _The ILoveDooney.com Team_


That is very weird...... it is so odd that they removed it.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> So I purchased an EW Slouch on ebay. Its beautiful, blue Jeans color. When I went to adjust the side straps, one of the brads/grommet/brass thingy came off. It popped back on then came off again. What should I do???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app









Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My guess is that there was some financial arrangement that required Dooney to pay to use the R.
Maybe they have ended the agreement and are free to dispose of the left over handbags without
the R logo.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Any chance it twists on?  I ask because I has a similar thingy on a VERY expensive pair of boots pop off at work, seemingly ruining them since it held on a decorative buckle that was now flapping around.  Once I recovered from my coronary and pushing it back on failed, I realized it screwed back together.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I might be tempted to super glue the thing if Aerinha's idea does not work.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> My guess is that there was some financial arrangement that required Dooney to pay to use the R.
> Maybe they have ended the agreement and are free to dispose of the left over handbags without
> the R logo.


You are probably right, LJ.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Ugh.  I always wonder why they make those dang straps so hard to adjust.   I would probably take it to a cobbler or "saddle shop" as we say in Houston.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Any chance it twists on?  I ask because I has a similar thingy on a VERY expensive pair of boots pop off at work, seemingly ruining them since it held on a decorative buckle that was now flapping around.  Once I recovered from my coronary and pushing it back on failed, I realized it screwed back together.





YankeeDooney said:


> I might be tempted to super glue the thing if Aerinha's idea does not work.





MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.  I always wonder why they make those dang straps so hard to adjust.   I would probably take it to a cobbler or "saddle shop" as we say in Houston.   [emoji23]


I decided to return it  it doesnt screw on and I am super worried it will come loose again. The leather behind it looks loose too. It's a bummer, but after inspecting it, I am very nervous it will be a long term problem  oh well..... Thanks for all of the great ideas!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to return it  it doesnt screw on and I am super worried it will come loose again. The leather behind it looks loose too. It's a bummer, but after inspecting it, I am very nervous it will be a long term problem  oh well..... Thanks for all of the great ideas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I think returning it is the right decision.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!

I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487



  Very Nice!! I have always wanted an Olivia and have yet to buy one, I don't think I would use the shoulder strap with this silhouette either. I love how roomy the interior is. Enjoy your new beauty   Now I am going to go and look for those videos ...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Very Nice!! I have always wanted an Olivia and have yet to buy one, I don't think I would use the shoulder strap with this silhouette either. I love how roomy the interior is. Enjoy your new beauty   Now I am going to go and look for those videos ...


Thanks!
I debated about Olivia for a long time because of the stand up handles.  I'm glad I got over that because I'm loving her! You will be happy with the roomy interior.  PTB and TB's videos will seal the deal if you're still on the fence.  Enjoy watching them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487


   OMG, another stunning RED bag!!   Congrats, girl.   Your accessories look perfect with her.   If you have another Dooney with a shorter detachable saddle-colored strap you might use it on Olivia occasionally.   Or, take the strap to a cobbler and have it shortened.   They are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, another stunning RED bag!!   Congrats, girl.   Your accessories look perfect with her.   If you have another Dooney with a shorter detachable saddle-colored strap you might use it on Olivia occasionally.   Or, take the strap to a cobbler and have it shortened.   They are usually pretty cheap.


Thanks Sarah!
I was thinking about the strap switch because that's what PTB did in her video.  But I don't have a Sierra leather strap.  I do have a red one, but I like the idea of going to a cobbler so the handles and strap match.  I can take one of my other straps with me so he'll know what length I'm looking for.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487



Oh she is perfect for you! Love how she is functional to meet your needs with your accessories. 
And she is RED!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh she is perfect for you! Love how she is functional to meet your needs with your accessories.
> And she is RED!!!!



Thanks KC! 
She really is perfect for me! (Which means she _has_ to be red! )


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487


I love your idea to attach the coin purse to the D ring and then slip the coin purse into the outside pocket.  Perfect way to make use of the pocket without worrying that something important will fall out and be lost.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487


Gorgeous red bag!!! Enjoy your beauty! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love your idea to attach the coin purse to the D ring and then slip the coin purse into the outside pocket.  Perfect way to make use of the pocket without worrying that something important will fall out and be lost.


Thanks LJ!   That's exactly what I was worried about.  I feel better about putting it in the outside pocket.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous red bag!!! Enjoy your beauty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks BW! 

I took her with me to dinner tonight.  I really enjoyed carrying her!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Mini compared to medium. Both are supposed raspberry but thinking the mini is another color perhaps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443928



Maybe the mini is fuchsia?


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> The expected bag arrived. Supposedly this is ocean but inside it looks teal to me
> 
> View attachment 3443932
> 
> 
> Outside this is her
> View attachment 3443933
> 
> 
> Doesn't do the electric blue thing the ones I saw here do but I like the color



I was going to say it was teal until I saw the outside pic. It is ocean. The thing with ocean (maybe other colors too, but I've seen it a lot in ocean) is that it varies a lot. I have about 6 florentines in ocean and all of them are different, most of them are not as bright as others and they are all smooth. The only one I have which is a vibrant blue is my small flo and that one is pebbled. I think the pebbled ones are the only ones which are very vibrant electric blue.


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Me and hubs and my "New" nylon pouchette in Mint! This was in the beginning of the Summer! I haven't posted in awhile...


Awesome pic GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> My niece liked my little bag, so I had one sent to her when she went home to Miami!This is her "mini reveal to me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444271



That's so nice! A new Dooney fan!


----------



## MaryBel

cheidel said:


> *Love my NFL New Orleans Saints Crossbody!!!!*
> View attachment 3444418
> View attachment 3444418



OMG GF, It's so pretty! Love the Fleur de Lis! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


Love it GF! Congrats!
Don't you think the inside is so cute?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang.   Sorry for the billboard-size pic.
> 
> Hey YD, the little brass duck is too heavy for this bag.   When I put it on the jump ring, the side of the bag caves in.       And, the bag did not come with the "R"...       It was factory-wrapped in all the plastic on handles, etc. and sealed in the factory bag.   No hang tag.   Hmmmm.


That's so weird that it is missing the tag. The one I got from Dillard's had the tag.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487


She is gorgeous GF! Conrgats!
Love the chain/coin purse idea.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!
> She really is perfect for me! (Which means she _has_ to be red! )



Hey, what about blue?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF! Congrats!
> Don't you think the inside is so cute?


   Yes, I love the lining.   


MaryBel said:


> That's so weird that it is missing the tag. The one I got from Dillard's had the tag.


  I sent an email to ask about the "R" and was advised that this bag is from the "Camouflage Duck" collection and does not come with the hang tag.    Sounds like they are dropping the Robertson connection for whatever reason.        (I didn't want the R anyway.)


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> I was going to say it was teal until I saw the outside pic. It is ocean. The thing with ocean (maybe other colors too, but I've seen it a lot in ocean) is that it varies a lot. I have about 6 florentines in ocean and all of them are different, most of them are not as bright as others and they are all smooth. The only one I have which is a vibrant blue is my small flo and that one is pebbled. I think the pebbled ones are the only ones which are very vibrant electric blue.



Thanks for the help . I like it but was hoping for the electric effect. Oh well


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous GF! Conrgats!
> Love the chain/coin purse idea.



Thanks MB! 



MaryBel said:


> Hey, what about blue?



 It's so funny because as soon as I wrote "red" I could hear you asking, "What about blue?"


----------



## aerinha

Ladies I think I am sending the medium raspberry satchel back because every time I look at it and think how lovely it is, it is followed by "what am I going to do with a bag this big?"  I consider the mini a great size and the small roomy.  I think I got caught up in a purse frenzy when it came up for sale and bought without thinking.  Sadly it happens to be a nice florentine, but I suspect after I carry it, it will sit unused and I will be stuck selling it for a loss vs being honest with myself now and returning it for all but the cost of return shipping.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Ladies I think I am sending the medium raspberry satchel back because every time I look at it and think how lovely it is, it is followed by "what am I going to do with a bag this big?"  I consider the mini a great size and the small roomy.  I think I got caught up in a purse frenzy when it came up for sale and bought without thinking.  Sadly it happens to be a nice florentine, but I suspect after I carry it, it will sit unused and I will be stuck selling it for a loss vs being honest with myself now and returning it for all but the cost of return shipping.



I've been in your situation and chose to return as well. I'd rather lose out on the return postage than lose even more later trying to resell....


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Ladies I think I am sending the medium raspberry satchel back because every time I look at it and think how lovely it is, it is followed by "what am I going to do with a bag this big?"  I consider the mini a great size and the small roomy.  I think I got caught up in a purse frenzy when it came up for sale and bought without thinking.  Sadly it happens to be a nice florentine, but I suspect after I carry it, it will sit unused and I will be stuck selling it for a loss vs being honest with myself now and returning it for all but the cost of return shipping.


I have done that before too [emoji6] . As expensive as the bags are, I believe i should be a good fit, or go back. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Ladies I think I am sending the medium raspberry satchel back because every time I look at it and think how lovely it is, it is followed by "what am I going to do with a bag this big?"  I consider the mini a great size and the small roomy.  I think I got caught up in a purse frenzy when it came up for sale and bought without thinking.  Sadly it happens to be a nice florentine, but I suspect after I carry it, it will sit unused and I will be stuck selling it for a loss vs being honest with myself now and returning it for all but the cost of return shipping.


It's probably the smart thing to do.  But I kept mine.  I just love the color that I decided I would have 1 medium size Flo in the collection.  I have so many bags it will join the others that don't get used that often.


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been in your situation and chose to return as well. I'd rather lose out on the return postage than lose even more later trying to resell....





BadWolf10 said:


> I have done that before too [emoji6] . As expensive as the bags are, I believe i should be a good fit, or go back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





lavenderjunkie said:


> It's probably the smart thing to do.  But I kept mine.  I just love the color that I decided I would have 1 medium size Flo in the collection.  I have so many bags it will join the others that don't get used that often.



Thanks for boost of confidence . I feel bad sending a good one back, but I think it is right.  I also kind of prefer the alleged fuchsia of my mini to raspberry.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


I love it!  The duck camo is so cute and i think this is the perfect sized bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Ladies I think I am sending the medium raspberry satchel back because every time I look at it and think how lovely it is, it is followed by "what am I going to do with a bag this big?"  I consider the mini a great size and the small roomy.  I think I got caught up in a purse frenzy when it came up for sale and bought without thinking.  Sadly it happens to be a nice florentine, but I suspect after I carry it, it will sit unused and I will be stuck selling it for a loss vs being honest with myself now and returning it for all but the cost of return shipping.


Sounds like the smart think to do.   Someone else will get to love her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I love it!  The duck camo is so cute and i think this is the perfect sized bag.


Thanks!   I was happy to see the sale price on ILD!


----------



## aerinha

She is the teal they called her not the turquoise in the pic Hautelook used. While pretty I have pink and purple in this bag and only went for a third to get turquoise. So back she goes


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3449282
> 
> 
> She is the teal they called her not the turquoise in the pic Hautelook used. While pretty I have pink and purple in this bag and only went for a third to get turquoise. So back she goes



She's pretty but if that's not what you want, back she needs to go. 
WOW, that turquoise is being difficult to get!


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> She's pretty but if that's not what you want, back she needs to go.
> WOW, that turquoise is being difficult to get!



In my pic she is more distinctly teal than IRL where it's sort of a muddled pine green.  A bright teal I might have been tempted to keep.


----------



## dgphoto

Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!


I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!


----------



## BadWolf10

dgphoto said:


> Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!
> View attachment 3449487
> 
> I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!


Now that is a find! Great catch!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!
> View attachment 3449487
> 
> I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!


SCORE!  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## dgphoto

BadWolf10 said:


> Now that is a find! Great catch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





lavenderjunkie said:


> SCORE!  Enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks, y'all! [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

dgphoto said:


> Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!
> View attachment 3449487
> 
> I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!



Great find !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dgphoto said:


> Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!
> View attachment 3449487
> 
> I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!


Great find! Nice little bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487


GORGEOUS RN! She is stunning in Red! I love how your accessories match! Great idea with the little coin pouch! Enjoy carrying your  Olivia!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> GORGEOUS RN! She is stunning in Red! I love how your accessories match! Great idea with the little coin pouch! Enjoy carrying your a Olivia!



Thanks TMP!   I don't like wasting pockets by not using them so I had to come up with a way I'd feel comfortable putting my coin purse in the side pocket. I have a pack of Kleenex in the other pocket.  I'm really enjoying Olivia!


----------



## Stephg

New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

Stephg said:


> New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450417



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

Stephg said:


> New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450417



Jealous.  Mine isn't pebbled but she has some veining.  Love yours.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450417


Enjoy your new Flo satchel.   I love the black.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450417


Wow, that is a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> As posted in the QVC TSV thread, this is the Dooney TSV for September.   It is called the "Lily" and this is the forest green color.   There is a flaw in the leather and I will be returning it, but I thought I would post pics for anyone interested in the bag.



I like it! I think I like it better than the logo lock hobo, because it has my favorite strap. Thanks for the picture. I'm sorry it's not going to work out for you. It's funny because in the last two shows that aired I don't think they presented the logo lock hobo and I thought that was strange. I wonder if they are finally phasing it out.  

I think I need some royalties because I once messaged Sue Clifton on Facebook, a long time ago, and asked if they might consider redesigning the logo lock hobo with a moveable strap with the pretty equestrian buckle strap. She didn't answer me so I thought I might have offended her. Lol!


----------



## aerinha

Surprise arrival today. She was expected Tuesday. Utterly smooth, totally matte and very smooshy (have never seen florentine this soft and flexible). Please meet Ms Bone Florentine Small Satchel. 




She looks ivory in this pic but IRL she reminds me more of my stone colored pants. According to my visiting mom who almost tripped over the box left at my door the bag is true bone.  This was an eBay buy and it doesn't look like the previous owner ever carried it.  Tips on keeping her this way are appreciated. 

I really like the maroon trim with the bone. 

Monday I expect to reveal bone satchel #2 (the fruit of impatience) which may be a mini.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Surprise arrival today. She was expected Tuesday. Utterly smooth, totally matte and very smooshy (have never seen florentine this soft and flexible). Please meet Ms Bone Florentine Small Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3451062
> 
> 
> She looks ivory in this pic but IRL she reminds me more of my stone colored pants. According to my visiting mom who almost tripped over the box left at my door the bag is true bone.  This was an eBay buy and it doesn't look like the previous owner ever carried it.  Tips on keeping her this way are appreciated.
> 
> I really like the maroon trim with the bone.
> 
> Monday I expect to reveal bone satchel #2 (the fruit of impatience) which may be a mini.


Gorgeous bag!   I would probably get some Apple Garde to apply on the bag, which might help to prevent color transfer from jeans, etc.   If you plan to hand-carry most of the time just be careful where you sit her down!   Congrats.

ETA:  Dooney recommends not using any product on the Florentine and I have to admit that I have NO EXPERIENCE with Apple Garde products, so that might not be a good idea after all.    Maybe someone who has used Apple Garde can chime in.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Surprise arrival today. She was expected Tuesday. Utterly smooth, totally matte and very smooshy (have never seen florentine this soft and flexible). Please meet Ms Bone Florentine Small Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3451062
> 
> 
> She looks ivory in this pic but IRL she reminds me more of my stone colored pants. According to my visiting mom who almost tripped over the box left at my door the bag is true bone.  This was an eBay buy and it doesn't look like the previous owner ever carried it.  Tips on keeping her this way are appreciated.
> 
> I really like the maroon trim with the bone.
> 
> Monday I expect to reveal bone satchel #2 (the fruit of impatience) which may be a mini.



Oh, it is beautiful. I can't believe how fast you found one. Congrats girlie. You have really been finding some lovely bags. I remember one of the gals on here was selling hers. I am so sorry I did not snap it up. 
Vision Quest continues for bone small Flo.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, it is beautiful. I can't believe how fast you found one. Congrats girlie. You have really been finding some lovely bags. I remember one of the gals on here was selling hers. I am so sorry I did not snap it up.
> Vision Quest continues for bone small Flo.



It seems like I find things in clumps.  Everything I want turns up at once and then months go by with nothing.  My Poshmark experience had a shaky start and has yet to conclude so I can't rate buying from there honestly right now, but there was a small bone flo on there the other night. I searched "florentine satchel" and it came up on the first page of hits.

I definitely have a second bone satchel coming.  After I bought the one I got today off ebay because Posh wouldn't lift my buying hold and I thought my order with them was cancelled, they of course discovered I am who I say I am and shipped the first satchel I ordered.  Unless it is a mini or somehow surpasses today's bone flo, I will probably end up selling it.  I really like today's.  Althought a spare with a bag this light might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Surprise arrival today. She was expected Tuesday. Utterly smooth, totally matte and very smooshy (have never seen florentine this soft and flexible). Please meet Ms Bone Florentine Small Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3451062
> 
> 
> She looks ivory in this pic but IRL she reminds me more of my stone colored pants. According to my visiting mom who almost tripped over the box left at my door the bag is true bone.  This was an eBay buy and it doesn't look like the previous owner ever carried it.  Tips on keeping her this way are appreciated.
> 
> I really like the maroon trim with the bone.
> 
> Monday I expect to reveal bone satchel #2 (the fruit of impatience) which may be a mini.



She's beautiful! I love the Maroon trim too. It's such a pretty detail. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag!   I would probably get some Apple Garde to apply on the bag, which might help to prevent color transfer from jeans, etc.   If you plan to hand-carry most of the time just be careful where you sit her down!   Congrats.
> 
> ETA:  Dooney recommends not using any product on the Florentine and I have to admit that I have NO EXPERIENCE with Apple Garde products, so that might not be a good idea after all.    Maybe someone who has used Apple Garde can chime in.



I have used Apple Garde and Apple conditioner. I have never had an issue with either product. The lightest color bag I used both products on was my natural florentine Stanwich. I don't believe it darkened the color at all. It does when you first apply it but then it lightens when it dries, very quickly. I think if I had a bone flo I would apply both of the products, the conditioner first and then the Garde spray for some added protection. Maybe try a small spot on the bottom of the bag first to test it. I would probably do the conditioner one day and let it fully dry overnight after buffing it out. Then I would spray the next day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stephg said:


> New to me small black florentine, no pebbling at all. It's gorgeous! Doesn't even look like it was used. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3450417



Gorgeous bag! Congrats on finding such a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



I almost ordered this too. I love this style and the size works. All of the colors are so pretty together. I'm still contemplating... It's such a cool Camo design.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang.   Sorry for the billboard-size pic.
> 
> Hey YD, the little brass duck is too heavy for this bag.   When I put it on the jump ring, the side of the bag caves in.       And, the bag did not come with the "R"...       It was factory-wrapped in all the plastic on handles, etc. and sealed in the factory bag.   No hang tag.   Hmmmm.



They are not calling it the Robertson bag on ILD anymore I don't think. I have to go back and look. Maybe that has something to do with the R charm not being included?


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Olivia is here and I  her!!!!!!
> 
> I watched Pcantannedbty and Twoboyz videos while I "patiently" (NOT!) awaited her arrival. (Thanks for the videos if you're reading this! )  Their videos showed me the strap was going to be too long for me so I was prepared for that.  Which is okay because I plan to carry her on my arm or in my hand.  I paired her with my Marc/Marc Jacobs "Palais Royal" wallet. I put my Venus coin purse in one of the side pockets.   I attached the coin purse to a chain I bought on ebay and to the D ring for the strap.  It will be easy to access coins and bus transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447484
> View attachment 3447485
> View attachment 3447486
> View attachment 3447487



Hi RN...hugs [emoji173]️. She's beautiful! Haven't you been considering this one since it came out? The red is so beautiful. I have to say I picked this bag up in this color so many times while at the outlet but out it back because If my caramel. I carried my caramel last week and I remembered how much I love this bag. I think you are going to love it. The side pockets are such a nice perk. Enjoy! It's great to "see" you.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> View attachment 3449282
> 
> 
> She is the teal they called her not the turquoise in the pic Hautelook used. While pretty I have pink and purple in this bag and only went for a third to get turquoise. So back she goes



What a disappointment. [emoji17] It's pretty though. 



dgphoto said:


> Not much but look what I scored at Goodwill today! Looks like it was never used!
> View attachment 3449487
> 
> I couldn't believe it was only 4.99!



Great find! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So I purchased an EW Slouch on ebay. Its beautiful, blue Jeans color. When I went to adjust the side straps, one of the brads/grommet/brass thingy came off. It popped back on then came off again. What should I do???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



What a disappointment. I think I would be afraid that it would be weak and continue to fall off. This happened to my chevron tote from QVC. I've been meaning to take it to a shoe repair shop to see if they can fix it. In the meantime I've just been carrying it like this and ignoring it. It's just a detail so it doesn't affect the use.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> What a disappointment. I think I would be afraid that it would be weak and continue to fall off. This happened to my chevron tote from QVC. I've been meaning to take it to a shoe repair shop to see if they can fix it. In the meantime I've just been carrying it like this and ignoring it. It's just a detail so it doesn't affect the use.
> 
> View attachment 3451817


Yea, I was afraid of that too..... I hope a shop can repair your tote. Thats a huge bummer. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hi RN...hugs [emoji173]️. She's beautiful! Haven't you been considering this one since it came out? The red is so beautiful. I have to say I picked this bag up in this color so many times while at the outlet but out it back because If my caramel. I carried my caramel last week and I remembered how much I love this bag. I think you are going to love it. The side pockets are such a nice perk. Enjoy! It's great to "see" you.



Hi TB! 
Yes! I remember when it debuted I was on the fence because of the handles.  Recently I was trying to find a satchel big enough for all my junk and this style caught my eye again.  I've been carrying her all week, walking and taking buses all over the city (BFF is visiting! YIPPEE!), and she's been great to carry!  In fact, my BFF saw a hunter Carley Olivia at Nordstrom Rack yesterday and bought it for herself!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I have never once had online redelivery of a USPS item work. My signature required bag from Tues was set for today but the mailman dumped 2 boxes at my door and left. I chased him and he laughed and said he didn't have my signature box. Called PO who will "try" to have it delivered today.
> 
> Anyway my 2 boxes were my ILF Amazon finds. Bag one appears to be well wrapped and new.
> 
> View attachment 3443869
> 
> 
> Alas this turquoise florentine is pebbled and somewhat streaked
> 
> View attachment 3443870
> 
> 
> She also has defect or something here. And various scratches on the bottom. I suspect this was a return
> View attachment 3443872
> 
> 
> Verdict:  pretty sure this is going back. It was on sale and is probably my one shot at turquoise but it wasn't discounted enough to keep it in this condition





aerinha said:


> Still no call back from the PO so we move onto bag 2. This one looks like a return. Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 3443876
> 
> 
> To my surprise this medium florentine raspberry satchel is fully wrapped (turquoise was not) and about as smooth as they come.
> 
> View attachment 3443877
> 
> 
> Closer inspection reveals one side panel and its tassels do have visible grain. Considering the $199 I don't think this bothers me too much.
> 
> View attachment 3443878
> 
> 
> Verdict:  the medium is bigger than I usually go and I have the slightly beat up preloved mini but I think I am keeping this one



A couple of real beauties. I'm sorry they didn't work out.  I agree though it's too much money for defects and fir bags we might not wear that often.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Yea, I was afraid of that too..... I hope a shop can repair your tote. Thats a huge bummer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks BW. If I ever get there I'll report back. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> Yes! I remember when it debuted I was on the fence because of the handles.  Recently I was trying to find a satchel big enough for all my junk and this style caught my eye again.  I've been carrying her all week, walking and taking buses all over the city (BFF is visiting! YIPPEE!), and she's been great to carry!  In fact, my BFF saw a hunter Carley Olivia at Nordstrom Rack yesterday and bought it for herself!



That's awesome! To me this bag is huge. My things swim in her. Plus she's not that heavy for a leather bag. Have fun with your BFF. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> They are not calling it the Robertson bag on ILD anymore I don't think. I have to go back and look. Maybe that has something to do with the R charm not being included?


That's what the customer service person told me; they are now the "Camouflage Duck" collection.       No "R".


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> A couple of real beauties. I'm sorry they didn't work out.  I agree though it's too much money for defects and fir bags we might not wear that often.



I would have kept the raspberry if I hadn't gotten the bone satchel even though the raspberry was too big for me.


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## YankeeDooney

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3452257


Very pretty bag. I like the charm too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3452257


Pretty!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Twoboyz said:


> They are not calling it the Robertson bag on ILD anymore I don't think. I have to go back and look. Maybe that has something to do with the R charm not being included?





Twoboyz said:


> I almost ordered this too. I love this style and the size works. All of the colors are so pretty together. I'm still contemplating... It's such a cool Camo design.


i ordered mine today...yea!


----------



## Twoboyz

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3452254
> View attachment 3452255



Pretty. I love Dooney's prints. They are so detailed. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey girls... Been a little behind but got caught up on this thread... Lots of beauties and beauties to come. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girls... Been a little behind but got caught up on this thread... Lots of beauties and beauties to come. Congrats! [emoji7]


GF, are you a night owl too?


----------



## MaryBel

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3452257


So pretty!


----------



## aerinha

Bone satchel two arrived. She is pebbled and seems less fragile than the perfect Ms Marshmallow. But I don't need two so if I can't send this back for smelling (to high heaven) of perfume And being the small when measurments listed were for the mini I am going to move her along somehow


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Bone satchel two arrived. She is pebbled and seems less fragile than the perfect Ms Marshmallow. But I don't need two so if I can't send this back for smelling (to high heaven) of perfume And being the small when measurments listed were for the mini I am going to move her along somehow
> 
> View attachment 3452930
> View attachment 3452931



I'm sorry this one didn't work out. Hopefully they'll let you return, especially since it was not as described.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Long story short... I've been wanting a Vanessa in Black for a couple years, passed over it at the outlets and have been on the hunt ever since. I saw one for sale not knowing it was a Vanessa because the listing only said Dooney & Bourke...I knew I would be ok because the bag seemed to be a decent size online but low and behold, I open the box, saying to myself, this is too large for the satchel. I rush to the room to grab my white Vanessa and BAM... Perfect match, my long awaited Vanessa. I was so excited. So, here she is...
	

		
			
		

		
	




And with her sister! I use these for travel. I think they are to large for everyday. What do you girls think?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Long story short... I've been wanting a Vanessa in Black for a couple years, passed over it at the outlets and have been on the hunt ever since. I saw one for sale not knowing it was a Vanessa because the listing only said Dooney & Bourke...I knew I would be ok because the bag seemed to be a decent size online but low and behold, I open the box, saying to myself, this is too large for the satchel. I rush to the room to grab my white Vanessa and BAM... Perfect match, my long awaited Vanessa. I was so excited. So, here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453298
> 
> 
> And with her sister! I use these for travel. I think they are to large for everyday. What do you girls think?
> View attachment 3453299


Love them both!   I have always liked the Vanessa, too.   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.   That black is very sharp looking.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Bone satchel two arrived. She is pebbled and seems less fragile than the perfect Ms Marshmallow. But I don't need two so if I can't send this back for smelling (to high heaven) of perfume And being the small when measurments listed were for the mini I am going to move her along somehow
> 
> View attachment 3452930
> View attachment 3452931



Sorry it didn't work out! Back she goes!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Long story short... I've been wanting a Vanessa in Black for a couple years, passed over it at the outlets and have been on the hunt ever since. I saw one for sale not knowing it was a Vanessa because the listing only said Dooney & Bourke...I knew I would be ok because the bag seemed to be a decent size online but low and behold, I open the box, saying to myself, this is too large for the satchel. I rush to the room to grab my white Vanessa and BAM... Perfect match, my long awaited Vanessa. I was so excited. So, here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453298
> 
> 
> And with her sister! I use these for travel. I think they are to large for everyday. What do you girls think?
> View attachment 3453299



Love them GF!  I have the Vanessa in the splash print (white like yours but with the splash paint on it)
Congrats on finally finding her! I love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Long story short... I've been wanting a Vanessa in Black for a couple years, passed over it at the outlets and have been on the hunt ever since. I saw one for sale not knowing it was a Vanessa because the listing only said Dooney & Bourke...I knew I would be ok because the bag seemed to be a decent size online but low and behold, I open the box, saying to myself, this is too large for the satchel. I rush to the room to grab my white Vanessa and BAM... Perfect match, my long awaited Vanessa. I was so excited. So, here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453298
> 
> 
> And with her sister! I use these for travel. I think they are to large for everyday. What do you girls think?
> View attachment 3453299


*PCAN*:  glad you 'found' your Black Vanessa.   I think she and her sister are perfect travel bags.  Enjoy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  glad you 'found' your Black Vanessa.   I think she and her sister are perfect travel bags.  Enjoy.



Thank you LJ! I was excited to finally find one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Love them both!   I have always liked the Vanessa, too.   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.   That black is very sharp looking.



Thank you girlfriend! I'm
Loving them both. Heading out of town for the holiday so I will be taking the black one along.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend! I'm
> Loving them both. Heading out of town for the holiday so I will be taking the black one along.


How fun!   Enjoy your trip and your new bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> How fun!   Enjoy your trip and your new bag.



Thank you GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Maple Leaf Dover Tote in Olive... Something different for me but I thought I'd try it and surprisingly, I love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty




----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Maple Leaf Dover Tote in Olive... Something different for me but I thought I'd try it and surprisingly, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457477



Perfect for this time of year!


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Maple Leaf Dover Tote in Olive... Something different for me but I thought I'd try it and surprisingly, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457477


So pretty for fall!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3457481


I love that print.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3457481


What a pretty bag, GF.   I love the fall colors.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Maple Leaf Dover Tote in Olive... Something different for me but I thought I'd try it and surprisingly, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457477





PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3457481



Very pretty GF!
Looks awesome on you! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3457481


Very pretty GF!  Such a nice print on that bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

This little baby was on clearance.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> This little baby was on clearance.
> View attachment 3457894



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3457481


Love this for fall! Pretty colors and print.  I like a novelty fun bag.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Long story short... I've been wanting a Vanessa in Black for a couple years, passed over it at the outlets and have been on the hunt ever since. I saw one for sale not knowing it was a Vanessa because the listing only said Dooney & Bourke...I knew I would be ok because the bag seemed to be a decent size online but low and behold, I open the box, saying to myself, this is too large for the satchel. I rush to the room to grab my white Vanessa and BAM... Perfect match, my long awaited Vanessa. I was so excited. So, here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453298
> 
> 
> And with her sister! I use these for travel. I think they are to large for everyday. What do you girls think?
> View attachment 3453299


Love these.. I am a signature D & B bag girl.  Enjoy


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> This little baby was on clearance.
> View attachment 3457894


Nice!!  I'm glad the Outlet Lady didn't snatch this one.


----------



## momjules

Love a red bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> This little baby was on clearance.
> View attachment 3457894



Wow!!! That's about all I can say. You lucked out on this. Gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Love these.. I am a signature D & B bag girl.  Enjoy



I'm not really a signature girl for everyday bags but I love to use them for traveling. [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Very pretty GF!
> Looks awesome on you! Congrats!



Thank you GF... I'm really loving her.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited! 
Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224


 Such a beautiful bag GF and happy to hear that a fellow Dooneynista helped make it happen. How awesome!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224


I have the smaller gray. Really nice color. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## dgphoto

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224



Congrats on a HG score!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I have the smaller gray. Really nice color. Your bag is lovely.



Oh cool... It's been hard to find. This one came in a weird way... I commented on a video and the seller happened to be a subscriber of my channel and saw my comment and reached out to me. Small world.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh cool... It's been hard to find. This one came in a weird way... I commented on a video and the seller happened to be a subscriber of my channel and saw my comment and reached out to me. Small world.


PCAN:  That's great.  I'm glad you were able to get the bag you wanted,  it's beautiful.  And it's nice to have cyber friends too.  We are all connected these days.


----------



## MKB0925

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224


So beautiful.   I absolutely love the red touches with the gray leather.   I need to drag out my gray Kingston!!


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224



That is very pretty.  I have a grey medium pocket toted and adore the color.


----------



## momjules

I don't have a gray dooney[emoji30]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> This little baby was on clearance.
> View attachment 3457894



Gorgeous find GF!
Congrats!
We are twins!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is one my Holy Grail bags... I've been wanting a Grey Bag for awhile and was finally able to land one by default from a Dooneynista. So excited!
> Miss Medium Flo Satchel in Grey
> View attachment 3458224



Classic beauty! Congrats GF!


----------



## gr8onteej

Found this at the outlet-Waverly Reversible tote.  I really liked the hot pink/orange combo but brought home the red/blue.  It fits nicely on the shoulder and it's very light.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  That's great.  I'm glad you were able to get the bag you wanted,  it's beautiful.  And it's nice to have cyber friends too.  We are all connected these days.



Yes, thank you... It's a small world. I'm glad to have found it too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the outlet-Waverly Reversible tote.  I really liked the hot pink/orange combo but brought home the red/blue.  It fits nicely on the shoulder and it's very light.
> View attachment 3458807



So nice... I saw these yesterday and didn't know they were reversible. Love this.


----------



## gr8onteej

PcanTannedBty said:


> So nice... I saw these yesterday and didn't know they were reversible. Love this.



Thank you.


----------



## aerinha

Natural saffiano sawyer arrived today (no email from ILD) so she was a surprise.



This is all I carry except a nail file, pill box, barrettes and a tiny Swiss army knife that live in liner pockets. Will it fiT?



Yes but my smaller wallet would work better




Unstuffed side view. Not caving in but this is a stiff leather. 



People who say there aren't keepers probably miss that the slid to the bottom of the strap here 



Now in place




One buckle does face the wrong way but...


It is so when shortened the lone buckle is right




I really like the bag.


----------



## aerinha

Mod shot of her crossbody


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  enjoy your new Sawyer.  The color is lovely.  I'm glad the size works for you.


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> Found this at the outlet-Waverly Reversible tote.  I really liked the hot pink/orange combo but brought home the red/blue.  It fits nicely on the shoulder and it's very light.
> View attachment 3458807



Very pretty and looks like a great size!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Mod shot of her crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460147



Sawyer is very cute! Congrats!
Btw, it looks really good on you and Love the dress!


----------



## momjules

Love your new sawyer!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Mod shot of her crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460147


Your Sawyer is a cutie!!   Congrats.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  enjoy your new Sawyer.  The color is lovely.  I'm glad the size works for you.



I pre scouted the color at Macy's when one was on clearance and realized it would go with a lot.  This is my first saffiano, I never paid that leather much attention before but I like it on this.



MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty and looks like a great size!



It is a nice size.  I sort of wish it had a zip zip style zipper rather than two compartments but it will work.



MaryBel said:


> Sawyer is very cute! Congrats!
> Btw, it looks really good on you and Love the dress!



Thanks!  My arms look so red in that pic, I was fighting off a migraine and they make me super hot so I was flushed.  The dress is Vera Wang for Kohl's.



momjules said:


> Love your new sawyer!



Thank you.



MiaBorsa said:


> Your Sawyer is a cutie!!   Congrats.



Really happy with it.  I think I prefer it to the small Roxy.  Did I get all the questions we had about it answered  ?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I pre scouted the color at Macy's when one was on clearance and realized it would go with a lot.  This is my first saffiano, I never paid that leather much attention before but I like it on this.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a nice size.  I sort of wish it had a zip zip style zipper rather than two compartments but it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  My arms look so red in that pic, I was fighting off a migraine and they make me super hot so I was flushed.  The dress is Vera Wang for Kohl's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy with it.  I think I prefer it to the small Roxy.  Did I get all the questions we had about it answered  ?


So cute!! I have one saffiano bag, and i think i will be putting more on my wish list. Its a nice durable but classy leather.  Enjoy your cutie!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Mod shot of her crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460147


Looks great and such a lovely dress. Beautiful print!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Really happy with it.  I think I prefer it to the small Roxy.  Did I get all the questions we had about it answered  ?



I believe you did!!      Are you still getting the suede too?


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> I believe you did!!      Are you still getting the suede too?



Yes. It was an eBay buy so even if I hated the saffiano one I was stuck.  thankfully I liked it


----------



## ilikesunshine

PcanTannedBty said:


> My out of the box newbies...
> 
> Islamorada Dover Tote
> View attachment 3423883
> 
> 
> Flora Gabriella...
> View attachment 3423884


i LOVE both!  I broke down and ordered the Islamorada.  I saw it at the Outlet a few months ago and really liked it but was trying to be good. The  I have the B&W Gabriella and it's one of my favorites


PcanTannedBty said:


> My out of the box newbies...
> 
> Islamorada Dover Tote
> View attachment 3423883
> 
> 
> Flora Gabriella...
> View attachment 3423884


Great choices...i LOVE both!  I broke down and ordered the Islamorada.  I saw it at the Outlet a few months ago and really liked it but was trying to be good. The pics here were too tempting...i ordered it from ILD.  I have the B&W Gabriella and it's one of my favorites


----------



## gr8onteej

aerinha said:


> Natural saffiano sawyer arrived today (no email from ILD) so she was a surprise.
> View attachment 3460126
> 
> 
> This is all I carry except a nail file, pill box, barrettes and a tiny Swiss army knife that live in liner pockets. Will it fiT?
> View attachment 3460127
> 
> 
> Yes but my smaller wallet would work better
> View attachment 3460128
> View attachment 3460129
> 
> 
> Unstuffed side view. Not caving in but this is a stiff leather.
> View attachment 3460130
> 
> 
> People who say there aren't keepers probably miss that the slid to the bottom of the strap here
> View attachment 3460131
> 
> 
> Now in place
> View attachment 3460132
> 
> 
> 
> One buckle does face the wrong way but...
> View attachment 3460133
> 
> It is so when shortened the lone buckle is right
> 
> View attachment 3460134
> 
> 
> I really like the bag.



I have this in green pebble.  Love it.  
Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

Black suede Sawyer arrived and I LOVE her! Suede is soft and inky black. 





I do think if not stuffed she may cave in a bit. This is her empty. Anything at all in there would help as it isn't a huge cave in


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Black suede Sawyer arrived and I LOVE her! Suede is soft and inky black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461952
> 
> 
> I do think if not stuffed she may cave in a bit. This is her empty. Anything at all in there would help as it isn't a huge cave in
> 
> View attachment 3461953


She's a beauty!    Congrats.


----------



## momjules

That is one sharp looking bag!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> That is one sharp looking bag!



Thanks.  Really glad I went with the black instead of the navy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  Really glad I went with the black instead of the navy.


Really nice.  Enjoy.


----------



## aerinha

Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.

First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.




The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.

Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.





She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.
> 
> First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462771
> 
> The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.
> 
> Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462773
> 
> 
> She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.


Both nice but I really like that pink one...hmm. Thinking, thinking.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.
> 
> First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462771
> 
> The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.
> 
> Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462773
> 
> 
> She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.



Both gorgeous and yes... For the price, it's a no brainer. I love Dooney Nylon. Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Black suede Sawyer arrived and I LOVE her! Suede is soft and inky black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461952
> 
> 
> I do think if not stuffed she may cave in a bit. This is her empty. Anything at all in there would help as it isn't a huge cave in
> 
> View attachment 3461953



Gorgeous in Black!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> Mod shot of her crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460147



Sooo cute! The whole outfit.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Black suede Sawyer arrived and I LOVE her! Suede is soft and inky black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461952
> 
> 
> I do think if not stuffed she may cave in a bit. This is her empty. Anything at all in there would help as it isn't a huge cave in
> 
> View attachment 3461953


This one is adorable. The black is so pretty with the hardware contrast. Very nice!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Both nice but I really like that pink one...hmm. Thinking, thinking.



She is really pretty and has a detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## aerinha

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo cute! The whole outfit.



Thanks.  I had just gotten home from work and immediately had to play purse when I saw the box.



YankeeDooney said:


> This one is adorable. The black is so pretty with the hardware contrast. Very nice!



I liked the saffiano sawyer but the suede is to die for.  Black seems to belong to the Q for this and the crossbody, Dooney doesn't have it in either bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My HOLY GRAIL bag... Miss Medium Florentine Satchel in Grey! She came to me in a very weird way but I got her. 

Sorry for the watermark thingy. I can't figure out how to not write over the original photo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My HOLY GRAIL bag... Miss Medium Florentine Satchel in Grey! She came to me in a very weird way but I got her.
> 
> Sorry for the watermark thingy. I can't figure out how to not write over the original photo.
> 
> View attachment 3462852


It is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Lovely bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.
> 
> First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462771
> 
> The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.
> 
> Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462773
> 
> 
> She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.


Both are awesome!! That pink is so pretty. And I love yellow! And that price? Can't beat it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Both are awesome!! That pink is so pretty. And I love yellow! And that price? Can't beat it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I thought I was seeing things when that popped up on ebay at that price.


----------



## handbaghuntress

aerinha said:


> I thought I was seeing things when that popped up on ebay at that price.



How much was the pink one?


----------



## Beachlover815

aerinha said:


> Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.
> 
> First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462771
> 
> The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.
> 
> Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462773
> 
> 
> She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.


I love the yellow!


----------



## aerinha

handbaghuntress said:


> How much was the pink one?



It was $79 on ILD but because I bought it with another bag during their buy more and save sale, I got $20 off my entire purchase, if you figure it as $10 off each bag, I paid $69 for it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> It was $79 on ILD but because I bought it with another bag during their buy more and save sale, I got $20 off my entire purchase, if you figure it as $10 off each bag, I paid $69 for it.


 Very Pretty and a great deal too! Double win!


----------



## momjules

Wow good deals on your nylon bags! You waited and got rewarded for that.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Black suede Sawyer arrived and I LOVE her! Suede is soft and inky black.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461952
> 
> 
> I do think if not stuffed she may cave in a bit. This is her empty. Anything at all in there would help as it isn't a huge cave in
> 
> View attachment 3461953



So pretty! Congrats! 
This is the color I would pick of this bag, looks so elegant!



aerinha said:


> Today we have bags I know are too big but the price was too small to say no to since I wanted one for a while.
> 
> First up neon pink nylon large zippered tote. It is all about the color here. Saw her at the outlet in August but the price wasn't right. ILD's sale had me clicking buy on her and a yet to arrive second bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462771
> 
> The nylon is very swooshy and smooth unlike other Dooney nylons. More like jacket material.  Neon pink is my perfect shade though I photographed more muted than IRL.  It is insanely bright pink.
> 
> Next up is the nylon shopper in yellow. Have eyed this in black or turquoise but it was too big to spend the money on. For $39.99 I had to try even though yellow was not my first choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462773
> 
> 
> She is a bit more school bus than the bright yellow I expected but the other choices were pinks and I knew I had the neon pink on the way.  I am not a fan of the snap closure, I thought it would be magnetic (and it should be) but it isn't.



Love these! Such happy colors! Congrats and what a deal on the tote!


----------



## aerinha

Haunted Mansion bag I had to have has sat unused for two years



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This pic does NOT do this color justice. It is not this washed out. Pale blue is lovely and I want 30 bags in it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Haunted Mansion bag I had to have has sat unused for two years
> 
> View attachment 3466052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic does NOT do this color justice. It is not this washed out. Pale blue is lovely and I want 30 bags in it!
> 
> View attachment 3466046



I agree with you, that pale blue is really pretty, I think it would also be nice in the Zip Zip. I have the cross body in that color. When the "heather" color came out, I thought I might like that better, so I ordered it, and was going to do the old switcheroo ... but the heather color is very drab compared to this pale blue color and I just couldn't do it., so back she went!  I also agree the color does Not photograph anywhere near as pretty as the real thing. My pics looked washed out also.


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I agree with you, that pale blue is really pretty, I think it would also be nice in the Zip Zip. I have the cross body in that color. When the "heather" color came out, I thought I might like that better, so I ordered it, and was going to do the old switcheroo ... but the heather color is very drab compared to this pale blue color and I just couldn't do it., so back she went!  I also agree the color does Not photograph anywhere near as pretty as the real thing. My pics looked washed out also.



Good to hear that about heather, I wanted a bag in it too but will wait until I can see it in person now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Haunted Mansion bag I had to have has sat unused for two years
> 
> View attachment 3466052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic does NOT do this color justice. It is not this washed out. Pale blue is lovely and I want 30 bags in it!
> 
> View attachment 3466046


 The pale blue is very pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

I just received the pebble grain hobo in Jeans I ordered from ILD. Got it for $107 on the labor day sale...feeling a little guilty keeping it since I just got this beauty in Wine as a surprise from Mom and Dad for my bday
	

		
			
		

		
	




Its ok to keep both, right? For those of you who have the jeans color, do you find it wears well with outfits? I am a pretty basic blue jeans and sneakers kinda girl. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I just received the pebble grain hobo in Jeans I ordered from ILD. Got it for $107 on the labor day sale...feeling a little guilty keeping it since I just got this beauty in Wine as a surprise from Mom and Dad for my bday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466187
> 
> 
> Its ok to keep both, right? For those of you who have the jeans color, do you find it wears well with outfits? I am a pretty basic blue jeans and sneakers kinda girl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


So after sleeping in it, I feel so silly, of course I am keeping her lol. Look at that blue!! Blue is my favorite color, so she is perfect!!




Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  of course you should keep it.   The blue is a beautiful color.  And since you know you like the style,  you need both the blue and the wine.   Enjoy wearing them both.


----------



## momjules

I love that style yet I don't have one yet. Yours look great!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BW--of course you should keep the blue!!     Both your bags are gorgeous; I just love the pebbled hobo.   Such a great bag to carry.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  of course you should keep it.   The blue is a beautiful color.  And since you know you like the style,  you need both the blue and the wine.   Enjoy wearing them both.





momjules said:


> I love that style yet I don't have one yet. Yours look great!





MiaBorsa said:


> BW--of course you should keep the blue!!     Both your bags are gorgeous; I just love the pebbled hobo.   Such a great bag to carry.


Thanks ladies!! I really do love this style. It holds ao much, yet stays slim to the body and has a nice flat bottom with feet!! I think I may have to put more colors on my wish list, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Most def keep it!!! Jeans would be lonesome without Wine!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

This pattern reminds me of caramel apples, sweaters and a cool North wind!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

And now I am convinced I need something in the WINE color   Your hobo is beautiful!!


----------



## momjules

Speaking of wine, I have this bag in pink and loved it so here is my wine Mc Kenzie Hobo!


----------



## momjules




----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Haunted Mansion bag I had to have has sat unused for two years
> 
> View attachment 3466052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic does NOT do this color justice. It is not this washed out. Pale blue is lovely and I want 30 bags in it!
> 
> View attachment 3466046



GF, Love your HM bag! Get her out! She's perfect for fall, especially for Halloween!
And that Sawyer is so cute in the pale blue! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> So after sleeping in it, I feel so silly, of course I am keeping her lol. Look at that blue!! Blue is my favorite color, so she is perfect!!
> 
> View attachment 3466327
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Of course it is not silly to keep both! She is perfect for casual attire!
It's a lovely color (blue is my favorite color too)! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263



WOW, she is gorgeous! So yummy!
Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Thank you! I'm trying to wait for the first day of autumn to wear her.


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263


Very pretty color!


----------



## momjules

Thank you! I am a red and burgundy girl! Any shade of red will do!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263



I love it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Every fall I want more wine/burgundy/Bordeaux color handbags.   Then I realize I already have quite a few....
but I want more.   Must be the season.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263


Oh my goodness, MJ!   Your new bag is stunning!        That color is fabulous.   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Every fall I want more wine/burgundy/Bordeaux color handbags.   Then I realize I already have quite a few....
> but I want more.   Must be the season.


Ditto, LJ!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263



That is such a great color. It goes with so much and does cold months without being drab.


----------



## momjules

Thank you ladies.  I finally realized a few years ago that the red color is what I love the most. Power to the red!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263



MJ, this bag is gorgeous! You picked an awesome color.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263



GORGEOUS!  I was so good ALL weekend for the Q shows and then this photo sent me over the edge ...... Looks like we may be bag twins 

And to add to your comments, the color RED is just not for me, but anything berry or deep burgundy  oxblood makes me swoon. 

Thanks MJ for the photo, I hope you love and wear her often!!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> View attachment 3467263


So gorgeous!  Love that color! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

Thanks girls! This is my season for colors!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Thanks girls! This is my season for colors!


Lol, I have decided to embrace color too! I wear mostly navy, gray and black shirts with blue jeans. So why not add some color!! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

The fall colors and the cool air just make you feel so good! You have reds and golds and oranges. You will look and feel great!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> The fall colors and the cool air just make you feel so good! You have reds and golds and oranges. You will look and feel great!


I love fall! This time of year makes me so happy[emoji1] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> So after sleeping in it, I feel so silly, of course I am keeping her lol. Look at that blue!! Blue is my favorite color, so she is perfect!!
> 
> View attachment 3466327
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful Hobos... The blue is so fresh. Congrats?


----------



## keishapie1973

I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it. 

Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]


----------



## momjules

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693



Wow! You are lucky! You snagged a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> Wow! You are lucky! You snagged a beautiful bag! Congrats!



Thank you!!! I ordered even though I'd never seen this color before. It's exactly what I was hoping for....


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693



I totally agree. That is one gorgeous bag! Love the color. Glad you struck gold...I mean plum.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693


Love the Plum.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> I totally agree. That is one gorgeous bag! Love the color. Glad you struck gold...I mean plum.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the Plum.   Enjoy your new treasure.



Thanks, ladies. I've already moved in.....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693


So gorgeous! !

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> So gorgeous! !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app





MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats!



Thanks...


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693


Gorgeous! I love that color.  It's very similar to my small crimson satchel.


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693


That color is TDF.


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color.  It's very similar to my small crimson satchel.



I drooled over your Crimson satchel when I saw the video, so I'm over the moon to have found a similar color....[emoji1]


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> That color is TDF.



Thank you....[emoji1]


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> I drooled over your Crimson satchel when I saw the video, so I'm over the moon to have found a similar color....[emoji1]


Thanks!  I'm glad you found one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just got this small DB75 cosmetic from ILD; I love it!!   The trim actually matches my ginger Toscana!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got this small DB75 cosmetic from ILD; I love it!!   The trim actually matches my ginger Toscana!



Pretty! It goes really well.


----------



## momjules

I think everyone bought that cosmetic at I love dooney. I love it!
Your bags are yummy


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I think everyone bought that cosmetic at I love dooney. I love it!
> Your bags are yummy


That little cosmetic is just so dang cute; who could resist!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

keishapie1973 said:


> I just got this in from ILD. I'm happy to say that she's a keeper. A few rare colors popped up last week and I jumped on it.
> 
> Small made in America satchel in Plum....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3471693



YES!!! Twins... I have the big mama. You are lucky to have her and she's the Made in America version I think??? Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Just got this small DB75 cosmetic from ILD; I love it!!   The trim actually matches my ginger Toscana!



Sooo cute! Loving that bag girlfriend. that color is to die for. Twins on the cosmetic case, I have the black and white and tons of girls around the way have that pouch. It holds lots too.


----------



## keishapie1973

PcanTannedBty said:


> YES!!! Twins... I have the big mama. You are lucky to have her and she's the Made in America version I think??? Congrats!



Thanks!!! We're twinsies!!!! Yes, she's the MIA version. I actually like the red peeking out the top with this color....[emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Meet Miss Ivy Kingston... My very first one! I have the Ivy Clayton, so I decided to go for this. I love how she carries more than I ever expected. Normally the thicker straps don't work for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet Miss Ivy Kingston... My very first one! I have the Ivy Clayton, so I decided to go for this. I love how she carries more than I ever expected. Normally the thicker straps don't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473051



Good choice girlie. I love the ivy. It's a winner!


----------



## ShaNayNay

Here's my new baby. She's Florentine Medium Zip Crossbody in the color Navy. I bought her from QVC. I took the midsection out of the crossbody strap to make a shoulder strap.

009.JPG

At first I wasn't sure about keeping her because I thought it was a bit weird that the ONLY strap is REMOVEABLE (?) It looked strange to me but I went ahead and took her out for the day. Fell in love and bought two more!! LOL
Here's Bordeaux, Elephant and Navy
010.JPG

For size comparisons, here is my SMALL Florentine Satchel in "Natural" next to the Elephant
011.JPG
013.JPG

The only difference that I can see in size is the Depth. Height and length are the same as the small satchel. THIS crossbody size is PERFECT for me....I adore my small satchel but sometimes she gets too heavy for me!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet Miss Ivy Kingston... My very first one! I have the Ivy Clayton, so I decided to go for this. I love how she carries more than I ever expected. Normally the thicker straps don't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473051



Love Ms. Kingston! Congrats!
I think I'm changing into mine.


----------



## MaryBel

ShaNayNay said:


> Here's my new baby. She's Florentine Medium Zip Crossbody in the color Navy. I bought her from QVC. I took the midsection out of the crossbody strap to make a shoulder strap.
> 
> 009.JPG
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about keeping her because I thought it was a bit weird that the ONLY strap is REMOVEABLE (?) It looked strange to me but I went ahead and took her out for the day. Fell in love and bought two more!! LOL
> Here's Bordeaux, Elephant and Navy
> 010.JPG
> 
> For size comparisons, here is my SMALL Florentine Satchel in "Natural" next to the Elephant
> 011.JPG
> 013.JPG
> 
> The only difference that I can see in size is the Depth. Height and length are the same as the small satchel. THIS crossbody size is PERFECT for me....I adore my small satchel but sometimes she gets too heavy for me!



WOW, lovely collection! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ShaNayNay said:


> Here's my new baby. She's Florentine Medium Zip Crossbody in the color Navy. I bought her from QVC. I took the midsection out of the crossbody strap to make a shoulder strap.
> 
> 009.JPG
> 
> At first I wasn't sure about keeping her because I thought it was a bit weird that the ONLY strap is REMOVEABLE (?) It looked strange to me but I went ahead and took her out for the day. Fell in love and bought two more!! LOL
> Here's Bordeaux, Elephant and Navy
> 010.JPG
> 
> For size comparisons, here is my SMALL Florentine Satchel in "Natural" next to the Elephant
> 011.JPG
> 013.JPG
> 
> The only difference that I can see in size is the Depth. Height and length are the same as the small satchel. THIS crossbody size is PERFECT for me....I adore my small satchel but sometimes she gets too heavy for me!


Enjoy your new handbags.   It's great you found a style that really works for you.   Thanks for the comparison photos with the small satchel.   It's interesting that the cross body and the small satchel are the same size.   I image the cross body is much lighter.... without the belting down the front and back and with a strap instead of the rolled handles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  love the Florentine Ivy color.   Obviously you do too.   Enjoy your new Kingston.   Do you have a preference.... the Kinston or the Clayton and why?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet Miss Ivy Kingston... My very first one! I have the Ivy Clayton, so I decided to go for this. I love how she carries more than I ever expected. Normally the thicker straps don't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473051


Beautiful!   Perfect fall color, too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  love the Florentine Ivy color.   Obviously you do too.   Enjoy your new Kingston.   Do you have a preference.... the Kinston or the Clayton and why?



I think Clayton would be a safe guess since she has just about every color they come in. 
But, maybe she has a new love affair going with Kingston.


----------



## Iluvhaute

My New City Barlow.

OMG she's perfect. Perfect size and color. This is the oyster.

She fits my Microsoft Surface Tablet with room to spare.

My only issue is that this one has to go back because I ordered another once from ILD for much less. That one is coming on Monday. So all I can do with this one is sit and stare at it. I'm so excited. I can't wait.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Iluvhaute said:


> My New City Barlow.
> 
> OMG she's perfect. Perfect size and color. This is the oyster.
> 
> She fits my Microsoft Surface Tablet with room to spare.
> 
> My only issue is that this one has to go back because I ordered another once from ILD for much less. That one is coming on Monday. So all I can do with this one is sit and stare at it. I'm so excited. I can't wait.


She is a beauty.   Hope the one you get Monday is a winner.


----------



## MaryBel

Iluvhaute said:


> My New City Barlow.
> 
> OMG she's perfect. Perfect size and color. This is the oyster.
> 
> She fits my Microsoft Surface Tablet with room to spare.
> 
> My only issue is that this one has to go back because I ordered another once from ILD for much less. That one is coming on Monday. So all I can do with this one is sit and stare at it. I'm so excited. I can't wait.


So pretty!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Introducing....Small City Barlow in Desert.

If you have been following me, you can see I love the design of this bag! This is my second one, but my first small one. So functional and beautiful.

I swear Desert looks different in every light.


----------



## BadWolf10

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3474263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing....Small City Barlow in Desert.
> 
> If you have been following me, you can see I love the design of this bag! This is my second one, but my first small one. So functional and beautiful.
> 
> I swear Desert looks different in every light.


Love!! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Happy birthday and it's a beautiful set !


----------



## momjules

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3474263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing....Small City Barlow in Desert.
> 
> If you have been following me, you can see I love the design of this bag! This is my second one, but my first small one. So functional and beautiful.
> 
> I swear Desert looks different in every light.



Wow. You have excellent taste!


----------



## Stephg

My new to me midnight blue Brenna. Such a sweet seller, even threw in a little gift.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Happy B-day!
Your DH did good and so did you with your choice! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> My new to me midnight blue Brenna. Such a sweet seller, even threw in a little gift.
> 
> View attachment 3474338



More navy gorgeousness! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My red kisslock wallet _finally _arrived from ILD this afternoon!  (I ordered it a week ago Wednesday.) She's a perfect match with Olivia!  I'm still going to keep my Venus coin purse in the side pocket for my Clipper Card and I'll keep my other cards, bills and coin in the kisslock wallet inside my bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Happy belated Birthday BW!

Enjoy your beautiful presents!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3474263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing....Small City Barlow in Desert.
> 
> If you have been following me, you can see I love the design of this bag! This is my second one, but my first small one. So functional and beautiful.
> 
> I swear Desert looks different in every light.


She's a beauty!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> My new to me midnight blue Brenna. Such a sweet seller, even threw in a little gift.
> 
> View attachment 3474338



I love your Brenna!  And I love when the seller throws in a cute little gift!


----------



## BadWolf10

Stephg said:


> My new to me midnight blue Brenna. Such a sweet seller, even threw in a little gift.
> 
> View attachment 3474338


So pretty!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Ooooooh, nice.   I just love the pebble grain hobo and your set is gorgeous.    Happy belated birthday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> My red kisslock wallet _finally _arrived from ILD this afternoon!  (I ordered it a week ago Wednesday.) She's a perfect match with Olivia!  I'm still going to keep my Venus coin purse in the side pocket for my Clipper Card and I'll keep my other cards, bills and coin in the kisslock wallet inside my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474357
> View attachment 3474358
> View attachment 3474359


Hooray!!   They look PERFECT together, and they are *RED*!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hooray!!   They look PERFECT together, and they are *RED*!!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> My red kisslock wallet _finally _arrived from ILD this afternoon!  (I ordered it a week ago Wednesday.) She's a perfect match with Olivia!  I'm still going to keep my Venus coin purse in the side pocket for my Clipper Card and I'll keep my other cards, bills and coin in the kisslock wallet inside my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474357
> View attachment 3474358
> View attachment 3474359



Hi GF!
That's perfect for your Olivia! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF!
> That's perfect for your Olivia! Congrats!


Hi MB! 

Thank!


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> My hubby is so awesome.... my bday was yesterday, so he got a gift card for me from Dooney! ! So I drove over to the outlet today..... after seeing the Burnt orange in person, its a serious no go for me. I picked out this instead, pebble grain hobo and wallet in Midnight Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous blue! Perfect everyday bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477169


Twins on black Kingston! I love Kingston! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477169


Very nice GF! So it is not an armpit bag? Not too bulky? Just curious...I still like Clayton better though.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477169


*PCAN*:  beautiful.   I love black Florentine leather.


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477169


Just gorgeous Pcan! Black is a stunning color on this bag. 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I looooved my Ivy so much, so I got black too! My 2nd Kingston. These are such classy bags. What have I been waiting on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477169


Gorgeous!


----------



## momjules

I love my Kingston. I have the natural. It gets more and more comfy  as time goes on.


----------



## aerinha

I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing. 





This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply




Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end. 




What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up. 




If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin. 



And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478582
> 
> 
> This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply
> 
> View attachment 3478583
> 
> 
> Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end.
> 
> View attachment 3478586
> 
> 
> What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up.
> 
> View attachment 3478587
> 
> 
> If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin.
> View attachment 3478589
> 
> 
> And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.
> View attachment 3478590
> View attachment 3478591



I think the bag looks great!  Nothing a little stuffing and conditioning can't help on that crease. And the jewelry items!! GORGE!!


----------



## momjules

Love your new bag. And your jewelry looks to be made very well. Nice day for you!!


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> I think the bag looks great!  Nothing a little stuffing and conditioning can't help on that crease. And the jewelry items!! GORGE!!



I was wondering what condiitoner might do.  Off today, I might give it a tray.



momjules said:


> Love your new bag. And your jewelry looks to be made very well. Nice day for you!!



Thanks.  I have been quiet on the jewelry front for a while, and need to be quiet on the bags too, but I couldn't pass these up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478582
> 
> 
> This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply
> 
> View attachment 3478583
> 
> 
> Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end.
> 
> View attachment 3478586
> 
> 
> What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up.
> 
> View attachment 3478587
> 
> 
> If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin.
> View attachment 3478589
> 
> 
> And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.
> View attachment 3478590
> View attachment 3478591


Everything's gorgeous, girl!   That bag is FABULOUS.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> I was wondering what condiitoner might do.  Off today, I might give it a tray.



I use the Apple Brand Conditioner.  I've used it for years and it does an amazing job on my bags.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing.
> Twins on the Russell tote. Even in the color.
> It looks pretty good. I'mean sure the crease will come out with some stuffing.
> Gorgeous jewelry too!
> Congrats on all the goodies.
> BTW, that's nice of the seller to send you the card.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478582
> 
> 
> This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply
> 
> View attachment 3478583
> 
> 
> Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end.
> 
> View attachment 3478586
> 
> 
> What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up.
> 
> View attachment 3478587
> 
> 
> If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin.
> View attachment 3478589
> 
> 
> And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.
> View attachment 3478590
> View attachment 3478591


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478582
> 
> 
> This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply
> 
> View attachment 3478583
> 
> 
> Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end.
> 
> View attachment 3478586
> 
> 
> What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up.
> 
> View attachment 3478587
> 
> 
> If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin.
> View attachment 3478589
> 
> 
> And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.
> View attachment 3478590
> View attachment 3478591


Gorgeous!  Oh, I remember the days of great ebay sellers. And buyers, lol. I sell once in a while on ebay and buyers these days want the moon and stars for free. And some sellers are so misleading . So glad you got a winner!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Only a few days in and LOVING the midnight blue. Shes along for the ride today to get my hair colored and run errands.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I confess I stayed home today to avoid another USPS redelivery fail. Both my packages arrived safely. The box my Dooney came in cracked me up. Check out all the writing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478582
> 
> 
> This was a newbie eBay seller and I will admit I was happy when I was outbid and nervous when the other bidder retracted and I won. But this thank you card reminded me of the old eBay days when a seller was a human and not an auto reply
> 
> View attachment 3478583
> 
> 
> Glad everything arrived safe and sound.  It's all beautiful.  The jewelry is very unique and the craftsmanship looks very good.   Enjoy the jewelry and your new handbag too.
> 
> Here is my new bargain Russel florentine tote in raspberry. She does have some pebbled patches but I was aware and I plan to use her not baby do it doesn't bother me too much. Though I still think the texture mix looks low end.
> 
> View attachment 3478586
> 
> 
> What does bug me is this big old crease on the back from being shipped unstuffed and standing up.
> 
> View attachment 3478587
> 
> 
> If you allow my to go off topic here are my other items. An Edwardian filigree pendant that can also be a pin.
> View attachment 3478589
> 
> 
> And an Edwardian rock crystal with tiny ruby necklace. The rock crystals cannot be mistaken for diamonds IRL but the old time craftsmanship is outstanding. You cannot but new stuff made this way.
> View attachment 3478590
> View attachment 3478591


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.   








The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger." 






Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.    






I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.


OMG, she's so pretty. I  can't wait to get mine. Saturday will be a good day, I fly back and besides seeing my babies, I will have some goodies waiting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's so pretty. I  can't wait to get mine. Saturday will be a good day, I fly back and besides seeing my babies, I will have some goodies waiting.


I think you will be happy, MB!    So did you get one Sabrina or two?    I was considering the red, but since this one has an orangey undertone I think I'll skip it.   (Though the black is tempting!!   )


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.



OMG!!! She is phenomenal Girl!!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Only a few days in and LOVING the midnight blue. Shes along for the ride today to get my hair colored and run errands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



She's gorge BadWolf!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.



*Mia;*  congratulations.  Your new Sabrina is a beauty.   Thanks for posting the comparison to the Ginger color Florentine handbag. 

 Dooney has so many different shades and sometimes colors with different names are very similar...depending upon the lighting (and/or the leather) they can look identical or as if one had just a drop more of some color.
Even in the same leather colors can look similar.   I've seen jeans and celadon in pebbled leather in store florescent lighting,  and they looked almost identical.   In sun light they were clearly different,  but related.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Miss Florentine Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue... Not sure how I feel about her yet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.



Gorgeous bags!!!!!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue... Not sure how I feel about her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479112



She's stunning Pcan!  That color


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I think you will be happy, MB!    So did you get one Sabrina or two?    I was considering the red, but since this one has an orangey undertone I think I'll skip it.   (Though the black is tempting!!   )


I got just one, the saddle. 
I would have liked the red one too, but since I have the Sydney in red saffiano, a red Sabrina would be too much!


----------



## momjules

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.



I'm loving both of your new bags!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TaterTots said:


> She's stunning Pcan!  That color



Thank you TT, I like her but not sure it's LOVE... I'll carry soon and see.


----------



## cmorrissey59

MiaBorsa said:


> So I actually got a response from ILD today, but it makes me go...  "whaaa?"    Apparently they are selling the leftovers from the Robertson collection without the "R" hangtag and are now calling them "Camouflage Duck" collection.       That's fine, but Dooney.com still references the Robertsons on the product description.   And again, I didn't want the "R" anyway; I just wanted to know why it wasn't included.     Here's the response I got today...
> 
> _This is from the Camouflage Duck collection. It does not come with a hanging medallion. _
> 
> _Sincerely,_
> _The ILoveDooney.com Team_


I had the same experience. But I had ordered a Dooney Robertson in July from Ilovedooney and it had the hang tag. When I ordered another one in Sept they replied it didn't come with one. I was not happy and returned it. I too don't really care about the hang tag but it is just the principal of it .


----------



## cmorrissey59

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh now I gotta get it.  The first thing I noticed was the gorgeous colors but then I noticed the missing R tag.  Fine by me because I was going to take it off anyway.  Sorry the duck key ring did not work out.  That would have been awesome!  If I am not mistaken, it is a canvas like material, not a coated cotton, right?



These bags are darling and well made. I wish they would have came with the cute duck hang tag instead of the R.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Toggle Sac in Dusty Blue... Not sure how I feel about her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479112


*PCAN:*  I love the bag and the color.  What about this handbag is causing you doubts?


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.



Gorgeous bags! [emoji7]


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Sabrina arrived and she's a keeper!   She's in good condition with no scratches or anything, though she is a little wonky so I will need to stuff her and get some kinks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle color is very close to the new "ginger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the wonky part... a kink in the back and the zipper's a little wavey.   I have stuffed her and it looks like it will smooth out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten how lightweight these bags are.   I think I'm going to enjoy carrying her, and for the price I won't be as anal about scratches and dings.


Love it!  Your Sabrina is gorgeous.  I received mine today two (saddle & red), but haven't had a chance to open them up and inspect yet.  Hope they look as good as yours!


----------



## TaterTots

handbags4me said:


> Love it!  Your Sabrina is gorgeous.  I received mine today two (saddle & red), but haven't had a chance to open them up and inspect yet.  Hope they look as good as yours!



OMG!!  To exciting HB!!  I hope you will be able to post some pics of your new loves when you open them...    The Sabrina is such a beautiful bag, and Saddle & Red both.... MMMMmmmm.... Excellent choices.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's so pretty. I  can't wait to get mine. Saturday will be a good day, I fly back and besides seeing my babies, I will have some goodies waiting.





TaterTots said:


> OMG!!! She is phenomenal Girl!!!!!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia;*  congratulations.  Your new Sabrina is a beauty.   Thanks for posting the comparison to the Ginger color Florentine handbag.
> 
> Dooney has so many different shades and sometimes colors with different names are very similar...depending upon the lighting (and/or the leather) they can look identical or as if one had just a drop more of some color.
> Even in the same leather colors can look similar.   I've seen jeans and celadon in pebbled leather in store florescent lighting,  and they looked almost identical.   In sun light they were clearly different,  but related.





PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous bags!!!!!





momjules said:


> I'm loving both of your new bags!!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bags! [emoji7]





handbags4me said:


> Love it!  Your Sabrina is gorgeous.  I received mine today two (saddle & red), but haven't had a chance to open them up and inspect yet.  Hope they look as good as yours!


  Thanks, everyone!   HB4M, I hope you love both of yours, too!    I'm still trying to resist the black one.


----------



## BadWolf10

I just picked this up at the outlet..... pebble grain hobo in Sky..... it was on clearance. Trying to decide if I should keep it....... since it was clearance I can't return it. I might ebay it..... I thot I loved the color but once I got it home, not so sure......

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> I just picked this up at the outlet..... pebble grain hobo in Sky..... it was on clearance. Trying to decide if I should keep it....... since it was clearance I can't return it. I might ebay it..... I thot I loved the color but once I got it home, not so sure......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I love Sky!  Such a bright fun Blue!  I have a logo lock in this color and I've got to say I'm so glad I've got this color in my collection. There really isn't another color much like it.  and gorgeous bag by the way.


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> I love Sky!  Such a bright fun Blue!  I have a logo lock in this color and I've got to say I'm so glad I've got this color in my collection. There really isn't another color much like it. [emoji2] and gorgeous bag by the way.


Thanks!! I love blue, just started adding it to my bag collection as I embrace color, lol. I definitely see it as a spring/ summer color. I scored the matching wallet (waiting on delivery today), so it's now a set. Maybe I will hold onto it and not be too hasty to sell  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Sounds great!  She'll make a stunning Spring/Summer bag! And way to go on a set!


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> Sounds great!  She'll make a stunning Spring/Summer bag! And way to go on a set!


So I just looked her over, there is actually a hole in the leather!!! Omg, I am so bummed. Maybe that was why it was on clearance?  I thot it was because of the color being out of season....... bummed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cmorrissey59

YankeeDooney said:


> In my opinion, Dooney could have done this on their own merit without the Dynasty Affiliation. It would have been a smarter move I believe.


I agree with you regarding the Duck Dynasty connection. I really wonder and think they removed the "R" tags and started calling them Dooney Camo instead of Robertson. Probably a smart business move. But I love these bags! Great quality and not heavy. I have the Duck Camo Olivia and the Drawstring one too.


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> So I just looked her over, there is actually a hole in the leather!!! Omg, I am so bummed. Maybe that was why it was on clearance?  I thot it was because of the color being out of season....... bummed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



OMG! NO WAY!!  Sky is a very well loved and popular color, has been since she was released ( almost 2 yrs ago I'm thinking ). I hate that the bag was damaged.


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> OMG! NO WAY!!  Sky is a very well loved and popular color, has been since she was released ( almost 2 yrs ago I'm thinking ). I hate that the bag was damaged.


Me too.....[emoji53] I had decided to keep her, then this. Bummer

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Me too.....[emoji53] I had decided to keep her, then this. Bummer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Aw, that's too bad.   I imagine they might let you exchange it, though... since it is damaged.   Why not call them and ask?   It's a beautiful bag, BW.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, that's too bad.   I imagine they might let you exchange it, though... since it is damaged.   Why not call them and ask?   It's a beautiful bag, BW.


It was clearance at the outlet. They stamped the receipt no exchanges or returns  I called dooney.com, they said I can send it in for the trade in  At least that way I don't lose what I put into the bag. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> It was clearance at the outlet. They stamped the receipt no exchanges or returns  I called dooney.com, they said I can send it in for the trade in  At least that way I don't lose what I put into the bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I hate that more couldn't be done, but at least that is something. It's still a bummer though.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> It was clearance at the outlet. They stamped the receipt no exchanges or returns  I called dooney.com, they said I can send it in for the trade in  At least that way I don't lose what I put into the bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I'm sorry about your bag. That really stinks.  It might be worth just calling the outlet and explaining you didn't notice the hole until you got home. Maybe they'll at least let you exchange it?  I think once they mentioned to me that if a bag is damaged they might be able to work around that final sale thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Me too.....[emoji53] I had decided to keep her, then this. Bummer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



They should absolutely exchange it for another. If it was damaged, it should have been marked 'as is'. What outlet was it?


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry about your bag. That really stinks.  It might be worth just calling the outlet and explaining you didn't notice the hole until you got home. Maybe they'll at least let you exchange it?  I think once they mentioned to me that if a bag is damaged they might be able to work around that final sale thing.


That might be worth asking then..... they certainly know my name and face and that I shop regularly 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> It was clearance at the outlet. They stamped the receipt no exchanges or returns  I called dooney.com, they said I can send it in for the trade in  At least that way I don't lose what I put into the bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Call the outlet and ask them. I had a similar situation with a bag I bought while I was on vacation a couple of months ago. I paid for the bag and while she was putting the other bags on the dust bags I started looking at the one on clearance that I had just bought and saw it had a bunch of stains, like denim transfer. I told the SA and she let me exchange it for something else.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Call the outlet and ask them. I had a similar situation with a bag I bought while I was on vacation a couple of months ago. I paid for the bag and while she was putting the other bags on the dust bags I started looking at the one on clearance that I had just bought and saw it had a bunch of stains, like denim transfer. I told the SA and she let me exchange it for something else.


Ohhh, that would be awesome if I could exchange it.....  I will call in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Ohhh, that would be awesome if I could exchange it.....  I will call in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Please let us know how it goes BW10.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ohhh, that would be awesome if I could exchange it.....  I will call in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Good luck. Yes please let us know.


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> Please let us know how it goes BW10.






Twoboyz said:


> Good luck. Yes please let us know.



Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


YAY!!!! I'm so glad it's worked out!  And I'm sure you'll find a great bag to replace it with [emoji2]

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


   Yay!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Great news.   Go to the outlet asap and get it done and off your mind.
Hope you find a new treasure.


----------



## BadWolf10

Just got this beauty in the mail today!! Last year I got one, and then I decided to give her up. Then I regretted it every day. So, when I saw it on Dooney.com on sale, I scooped her up. Pebble Grain in Persimmon. This is hands down one of my FAVORITE colors. Love[emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today!! Last year I got one, and then I decided to give her up. Then I regretted it every day. So, when I saw it on Dooney.com on sale, I scooped her up. Pebble Grain in Persimmon. This is hands down one of my FAVORITE colors. Love[emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


She's gorge!!! And that color is AMAZING! 

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today!! Last year I got one, and then I decided to give her up. Then I regretted it every day. So, when I saw it on Dooney.com on sale, I scooped her up. Pebble Grain in Persimmon. This is hands down one of my FAVORITE colors. Love[emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Another beauty, BW!    Love that color with the sierra trim.


----------



## southernbelle82

Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]


----------



## TaterTots

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776


Oh YES!  Love!


----------



## southernbelle82

TaterTots said:


> Oh YES!  Love!



Thanks! Is this the florentine leather?


----------



## TaterTots

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks! Is this the florentine leather?


Yes I believe the Lulu Bags are in fact Florentine Leather. So yummy isn't it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776



Hi SB!
She's a beauty!  What a great find! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776


Cute bag!   I love Dillard's!


----------



## MiaBorsa

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks! Is this the florentine leather?


No, the Lulu bags are not florentine.   They are unlined cowhide.   Love the boho-chic vibe!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776


Such a cute bag!! Love it!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## southernbelle82

Thank you ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  I love the bag and the color.  What about this handbag is causing you doubts?



Thank you LJ... The style and color. I like but just not love like I thought it would be. Maybe when I carry her, I'll feel a little differently.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776



Cute and fun...


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



That's awesome! I'm so glad it worked out. I can't wait to see her replacement. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today!! Last year I got one, and then I decided to give her up. Then I regretted it every day. So, when I saw it on Dooney.com on sale, I scooped her up. Pebble Grain in Persimmon. This is hands down one of my FAVORITE colors. Love[emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



This is one of my favorite styles to carry. The color is beautiful for all seasons. Love that glistening photo. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776



So cute and sassy! [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> This is one of my favorite styles to carry. The color is beautiful for all seasons. Love that glistening photo. [emoji4]


Hehe that little glisten wasn't planned but when the camera caught the flash like that, I knew that was my pic 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Hehe t*hat little glisten wasn't planned but when the camera caught the flash like tha*t, I knew that was my pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



When I look at your picture I can hear the angels singing! 

Great bag and pic! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok Ladies, Great news!! I called the outlet and they CAN exchange it!! I dont think they have sky anymore, but at least I can exchange it for something. Woohoo!!! Thanks for all of your encouragement, I had given up exchanging
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Yay! I'm so glad they let you exchange it! Can't wait to see what pretty you get! When are you going?


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail today!! Last year I got one, and then I decided to give her up. Then I regretted it every day. So, when I saw it on Dooney.com on sale, I scooped her up. Pebble Grain in Persimmon. This is hands down one of my FAVORITE colors. Love[emoji7] [emoji260] [emoji261] [emoji262] [emoji260]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Oh so pretty! I love the pebbled leather in Persimmon. I have the Willa satchel in the same color and it makes me happy to carry her! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776



Great find! Congrats!
We are twins, I got the black and the fir a couple of days ago from last week's sale.
I was at Dillard's yesterday but they did not have any Dooney's on sale.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Found this little cutie today at Dillards. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481775
> View attachment 3481776



That bag looks cute on you!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Yay! I'm so glad they let you exchange it! Can't wait to see what pretty you get! When are you going?


Heading over tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> Heading over tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Great! Can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, she's so pretty. I  can't wait to get mine. Saturday will be a good day, I fly back and besides seeing my babies, I will have some goodies waiting.


OK.   I'm waiting to see!!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.

First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!

Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!


----------



## momjules

I love all of them!!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218


So stunning!  They're all perfection!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218



Beautiful!!! It's like Christmas....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  quite a broad range of styles in this weeks deliveries.   Fiona is adorable,  but much too small for me.   But I love all you new handbags.   Too bad the Fir one didn't meet your standards.


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> I love all of them!!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So stunning!  They're all perfection!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! It's like Christmas....



Thanks! It's Christmas in October! And I'm still missing my b-day gift!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  quite a broad range of styles in this weeks deliveries.   Fiona is adorable,  but much too small for me.   But I love all you new handbags.   Too bad the Fir one didn't meet your standards.



Yep, they are all over the place, just like me 
A few years ago I wouldn't have bought them, they would have been too small for me too, but lately, there are times when I don't feel like carrying all my regular stuff and I just want something to carry my wallet, phone and keys, so these fit the bill. 
Ms. Fir was not in top condition but she's still staying. I got her for a good price and it's on good shape, it's just that because they shipped it without any of the wrapping that protects the fringe, it got all messed up but it's laying down now so she can get her bags straight.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218


Love them GF! That Sabrina.....oooooo! They are all very pretty, as usual.

Now my question to all of you ladies that got Sabrina. Do you feel and see that it is worth the money. I am trying to determine if I want to make one exception on my bag budget, although, it would take some convincing. I understand that the interior does not have the standard pocket setup. Do you see a vast difference in quality?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them GF! That Sabrina.....oooooo! They are all very pretty, as usual.
> 
> Now my question to all of you ladies that got Sabrina. Do you feel and see that it is worth the money. I am trying to determine if I want to make one exception on my bag budget, although, it would take some convincing. I understand that the interior does not have the standard pocket setup. Do you see a vast difference in quality?



Thanks GF!

I think they are worth it! You know how sometimes you see a handbag and even if you don't know what brand it is, you think it looks so elegant and refined and you assume it's a luxury designer bag, well, to me the Altos give you that vibe! The leather is just exquisite. I don't care much about the internal pockets or the color or fabric of the lining. I'm more about how it looks.

Now, for girls like us that take care of our bags and change them often, I think it's a good choice. For the people who don't take care of their bags and/or carry the same bag for long periods of time, I don't think an Alto is a good choice. I can see it turning all dirty and scratched in no time, which won't be a pretty sight.

I normally stay o a lower price range but from time to time, I make exceptions. I actually just did another today and ordered a Coach Nomad in Forrest green. It was only 30% off but I love the color and had to get it. I would be one of those that would haunt me if I don't get it. I think if you like the bag, you should make an exception and get one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> I think they are worth it! You know how sometimes you see a handbag and even if you don't know what brand it is, you think it looks so elegant and refined and you assume it's a luxury designer bag, well, to me the Altos give you that vibe! The leather is just exquisite. I don't care much about the internal pockets or the color or fabric of the lining. I'm more about how it looks.
> 
> Now, for girls like us that take care of our bags and change them often, I think it's a good choice. For the people who don't take care of their bags and/or carry the same bag for long periods of time, I don't think an Alto is a good choice. I can see it turning all dirty and scratched in no time, which won't be a pretty sight.


Yes, it is beautiful...no doubt there. My fear is if I ever got a single scratch on it I would probably be curled up in the fetal position. This is one of the things holding me back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218


Great haul, MB!   Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, it is beautiful...no doubt there. My fear is if I ever got a single scratch on it I would probably be curled up in the fetal position. This is one of the things holding me back.



GF, it's not 50 % anymore, now it's only 30% and there's no saddle, just black and red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them GF! That Sabrina.....oooooo! They are all very pretty, as usual.
> 
> Now my question to all of you ladies that got Sabrina. Do you feel and see that it is worth the money. I am trying to determine if I want to make one exception on my bag budget, although, it would take some convincing. I understand that the interior does not have the standard pocket setup. Do you see a vast difference in quality?


I agree with MaryBel; Sabrina is definitely worth it.   The Italian bags are different; the leather is fabulous.  None of them have a key leash and they come in the dust bag instead of plastic-wrapped like the made-in-China bags.   I don't use any pockets or zipper compartments in any of my bags so I couldn't care less about the lack of  "interior organization."  

I loaded mine up a couple of days ago and I'm going to use it like I stole it.    I think the bag will look even better when it gets a little patina on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, it's not 50 % anymore, now it's only 30% and there's no saddle, just black and red.


Dang.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dang.



Saddle is available again, but all 3 only 25% off!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> GF, it's not 50 % anymore, now it's only 30% and there's no saddle, just black and red.


Again, they can keep it. Why do they keep messing with the prices. So annoying. Don't they understand that people need to think? Geesh!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree with MaryBel; Sabrina is definitely worth it.   The Italian bags are different; the leather is fabulous.  None of them have a key leash and they come in the dust bag instead of plastic-wrapped like the made-in-China bags.   I don't use any pockets or zipper compartments in any of my bags so I couldn't care less about the lack of  "interior organization."
> 
> I loaded mine up a couple of days ago and I'm going to use it like I stole it.    I think the bag will look even better when it gets a little patina on it.


We must be related.  I feel the same way.  I use an organizer and therefore do not use the interior pockets.  I used to save all the "luxury" bags for special occasions but now feel like I need to use them.  You only live once and I need to get my money's worth out of them.  They are a treat and I feel very blessed to have them.  I feel even better knowing that I have never paid full price for my Altos.  Of course, that was easier when they weren't $700 and were sold at the outlets.  "Use it like I stole it"...I love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218



Mornin' MB!

I love all your new beauties!  You have a style for every occasion.  
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks! It's Christmas in October! And I'm still missing my b-day gift!


And what are you expecting for your b-day?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them GF! That Sabrina.....oooooo! They are all very pretty, as usual.
> 
> Now my question to all of you ladies that got Sabrina. Do you feel and see that it is worth the money. I am trying to determine if I want to make one exception on my bag budget, although, it would take some convincing. I understand that the interior does not have the standard pocket setup. Do you see a vast difference in quality?



*YD:*  I love the Alto leather.  And at half off,  the Sabrina is worth it for sure.  It's one of the least expensive Alto bags, to begin with,  because it's an older style.   But, the style and size is just perfect.  Of all the Alto bags, the Sabrina and the Zip Zip (no longer available) are my favorite styles.... best size and most usable).
I love the leather on the Alto bags and the understated elegance of the look of the Sabrina.  The lack of inside pockets and key leash is annoying (because I have gotten used to them),  but I over look the problem.   The Sabrina does have an outside back zip pocket,  which I love, and most Dooneys don't have that.

As for wearability.... I go with what Marybel said.   I don't see Alto as an everyday leather because I like my bags to be pristine,  and Alto will scratch.   But this type of leather is the kind that many high end handbags use, and the scratches and patina are supposed to add to it's beauty.... like the fine scratches on sterling silver flatware.  Many briefcases are made of similar leather and they get lots of abuse and years of use.

As for the price.... keep checking,  you never know if/when they will reduce it again.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Great haul, MB!   Congrats!



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> I love all your new beauties!  You have a style for every occasion.
> Congrats!



Hey GF!
Thanks! Yep, I do, well, kinda, I think that I have more than one style for every occasion


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> And what are you expecting for your b-day?



Well, planning on going to buy an LV for my b-day!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got to take pics of the goodies I got last week.
> 
> First, the prettiest of them all, Ms Sabrina in Saddle. Happy to report she is in good condition so no need to think about returns, yay!
> 
> Then the 3 bags I got from the Dillard's sale, Regular size Roxy in saddle, Regular size Fiona in Fir and in black. The Fir one I think was a return because it was not wrapped, just thrown inside a plastic bag and has the tags on the pocket. The black one is wrapped like a mummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483215
> View attachment 3483216
> View attachment 3483217
> View attachment 3483218


All so beautiful! ! Sabrina is my fav!! But all are gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

I took the Sky bag back yesterday,  they were so awesome about it!! I couldn't find anything in the clearance section I really wanted, so I  decided on pebble grain Hobo in Caramel. A great neutral color that goes with everything, and my fav shape 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks! Yep, I do, well, kinda, I think that I have more than one style for every occasion



 So true!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I took the Sky bag back yesterday,  they were so awesome about it!! I couldn't find anything in the clearance section I really wanted, so I  decided on pebble grain Hobo in Caramel. A great neutral color that goes with everything, and my fav shape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Hi BW!
I'm happy it was a pleasant experience!  I think your hobo bag is a lovely "consolation" purchase.  
 Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I took the Sky bag back yesterday,  they were so awesome about it!! I couldn't find anything in the clearance section I really wanted, so I  decided on pebble grain Hobo in Caramel. A great neutral color that goes with everything, and my fav shape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Good choice!   I have that one and I love it.


----------



## TaterTots

A few little things came in the mail this afternoon 



Bordeaux Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️


----------



## TaterTots

Miss City Flynn Snakeskin in Ivy [emoji173]️ ....


----------



## TaterTots

And these 2 little cuties ... 

White Multicolor Cosmetic Case and Pebble Leather Zip Clutch Wallet in the color Smoke ...


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> All so beautiful! ! Sabrina is my fav!! But all are gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I took the Sky bag back yesterday,  they were so awesome about it!! I couldn't find anything in the clearance section I really wanted, so I  decided on pebble grain Hobo in Caramel. A great neutral color that goes with everything, and my fav shape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Yay! I'm glad you were able to exchange it! And what a great choice! Congrats!


----------



## momjules

All of today's bags are awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> A few little things came in the mail this afternoon
> View attachment 3484135
> 
> 
> Bordeaux Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️





TaterTots said:


> Miss City Flynn Snakeskin in Ivy [emoji173]️ ....
> View attachment 3484137





TaterTots said:


> And these 2 little cuties ...
> 
> White Multicolor Cosmetic Case and Pebble Leather Zip Clutch Wallet in the color Smoke ...
> 
> View attachment 3484139



Lovely goodies GF! 
I don't know which one I like most! All winners!
Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

BadWolf10 said:


> I took the Sky bag back yesterday,  they were so awesome about it!! I couldn't find anything in the clearance section I really wanted, so I  decided on pebble grain Hobo in Caramel. A great neutral color that goes with everything, and my fav shape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



How did I miss this BW!!!  She's stunning!  I really love that shape as well and Caramel is so rich and yummy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Miss City Flynn Snakeskin in Ivy [emoji173]️ ....
> View attachment 3484137


 TT I love this one! I need to hear a review after you've had it for a bit. I have been drawn to these so many to times but have held back. It is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Lovely goodies GF!
> I don't know which one I like most! All winners!
> Congrats!



Thanks MB!  I've done and got the Olivia all loaded up. I really don't have to leave the house anymore till the end of the week so I think I'll take her along since a nice crossbody will be perfect for the errand. [emoji6]


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> TT I love this one! I need to hear a review after you've had it for a bit. I have been drawn to these so many to times but have held back. It is such a gorgeous bag!



I know what you're saying YD. I've read that some ladies have had lifting of the leather scales, but at 50% off I had to finally take the plunge since she was all I could think about when first introduced. I plan on wearing her shopping this weekend for her first outing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I love the Alto leather.  And at half off,  the Sabrina is worth it for sure.  It's one of the least expensive Alto bags, to begin with,  because it's an older style.   But, the style and size is just perfect.  Of all the Alto bags, the Sabrina and the Zip Zip (no longer available) are my favorite styles.... best size and most usable).
> I love the leather on the Alto bags and the understated elegance of the look of the Sabrina.  The lack of inside pockets and key leash is annoying (because I have gotten used to them),  but I over look the problem.   The Sabrina does have an outside back zip pocket,  which I love, and most Dooneys don't have that.
> 
> As for wearability.... I go with what Marybel said.   I don't see Alto as an everyday leather because I like my bags to be pristine,  and Alto will scratch.   But this type of leather is the kind that many high end handbags use, and the scratches and patina are supposed to add to it's beauty.... like the fine scratches on sterling silver flatware.  Many briefcases are made of similar leather and they get lots of abuse and years of use.
> 
> As for the price.... keep checking,  you never know if/when they will reduce it again.


Thanks LJ. Did you order black? I am wondering what color the stitching is? It looks goldish in some photos and beige in others.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  love all your new treasures.... especially the snake Flynn.   Stunning.   Enjoy wearing your new handbags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> Miss City Flynn Snakeskin in Ivy [emoji173]️ ....
> View attachment 3484137





TaterTots said:


> A few little things came in the mail this afternoon
> View attachment 3484135
> 
> 
> Bordeaux Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️


  Great looking bags, TT!!   Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  love all your new treasures.... especially the snake Flynn.   Stunning.   Enjoy wearing your new handbags.



Thank you so much LJ! The Flynn is breathtakingly beautiful in person. I gasped when I opened her.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Great looking bags, TT!!   Congrats and enjoy them.



Thanks so much MB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> A few little things came in the mail this afternoon
> View attachment 3484135
> 
> 
> Bordeaux Claremont Olivia Satchel [emoji173]️





TaterTots said:


> Miss City Flynn Snakeskin in Ivy [emoji173]️ ....
> View attachment 3484137



Two beautiful bags! 

Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Two beautiful bags!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks so much RN!  These will get a lot of wear this Fall and Winter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Thank you so much LJ! The Flynn is breathtakingly beautiful in person. I gasped when I opened her.


I'm excited for you.   Enjoy.


----------



## Dakotabear4

Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!


----------



## TaterTots

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850



Uummm.. can I say JEALOUS!?!? [emoji173]️ this bag is GORGE! Charcoal looks amazing on this bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850


Gorgeous bag.   Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850



Gorgeous! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850



Your bag is beautiful! 
Do you find it too tall. I'm a big bag lover but it seems very tall. I've never seen it in real life


----------



## Princessduck

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850


I have it in Burnt Orange!!  It is a beautiful bag!  I have not carried it yet though.


----------



## Dakotabear4

momjules said:


> Your bag is beautiful!
> Do you find it too tall. I'm a big bag lover but it seems very tall. I've never seen it in real life



No it's just a bit taller than my large City Barlow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850



Hi D!
Your new Dawson is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850


That leather is so beautiful! Rich and deep color, great fall bag!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850


Stunning.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850


Charcoal looks beautiful! Great choice!


----------



## aerinha

Dakotabear4 said:


> Loving my new large Dawson Lafayette in charcoal!
> 
> View attachment 3485850



I really like that. I want a small in it


----------



## TaterTots

She arrived... and OH MAN that color!


----------



## TaterTots

As did this little nugget.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153


 Your satchel and coin purse are so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153





TaterTots said:


> As did this little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487154



Gorgeous blue goodies! Love them! Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153





TaterTots said:


> As did this little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487154


Both beautiful shades of blue!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153


Beautiful.  Enjoy your new handbag and coin purse.


----------



## dgphoto

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153



Oooooo, la la! Congrats, she's a beaut!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153



 Yay!!!!!  Denim is in the house! It's a winner TT! Enjoy!


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks girls!  I just love her. And of course the coin purse!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153





TaterTots said:


> As did this little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487154


   Gorgeous stuff, TT!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153






TaterTots said:


> As did this little nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487154



Hi TT!
Your satchel is beautiful!   And I love your little nugget! 

BTW, I love your Mod shot with your Claremont Olivia satchel!  She's a beauty and perfect with your top!


----------



## momjules

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153



That color is great! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> She arrived... and OH MAN that color!
> View attachment 3487153



Very pretty!!!


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff, TT!



Thanks MB! :smileone:


----------



## TaterTots

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TT!
> Your satchel is beautiful!   And I love your little nugget!
> 
> BTW, I love your Mod shot with your Claremont Olivia satchel!  She's a beauty and perfect with your top!



Thanks RN!  I was also wearing boots extremely close to the same color as the trim of the bag.


----------



## TaterTots

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## swags

Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746


Gorgeous.   That bag is a steal at the sale price.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746


So pretty!! Love the way the hardware pops against the dark color!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746



WOW! The Logo Lock in Black is SEXY! Excellent choice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746


Enjoy your new handbag.  The logo lock in black is very rich looking.


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746


Gorgeous! Love the logo lock! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Ordered a logo lock at the sale price last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487746



Hi S!
She looks classic and beautiful in black!  Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think? 

I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think?
> 
> I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents.
> View attachment 3490895
> 
> View attachment 3490898



I really dig the Lizard Print. And the pink is delicious. Is the trim Honey in color?  I'm thinking over time, like most of Dooney's trims this one will darken up some. Probably never T Moro dark but patina nicely. She's a sassy bag...  I really like her YD!


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think?
> 
> I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3490895
> 
> View attachment 3490898


I agree with TT, its beautiful! I am not a fan of light pink with the brown trim, but this is a great pink! I like it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think?
> 
> I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents.
> View attachment 3490895
> 
> View attachment 3490898


*YD:*   I like it too.  I love the lizard and the color works for me.  I have a zip zip in ostrich in that color and I enjoy wearing it.  But II like your lizard one even better.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think?
> 
> I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents.
> View attachment 3490895
> 
> View attachment 3490898



She's gorgeous GF! I think the color is very pretty and will work well with a lot of outfits! Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

WOW!  That's all I can say about this BAG!  First off the Large is way bigger than I imagined it to be. The color and the Vachetta Leather look AMAZING together. I must say I'm in love! 

Large Cristina in the color Ocean


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> WOW!  That's all I can say about this BAG!  First off the Large is way bigger than I imagined it to be. The color and the Vachetta Leather look AMAZING together. I must say I'm in love!
> 
> Large Cristina in the color Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491342



Gorgeous GF! Congrats!
How big is it, could you take a pic with another bag to show the size?


----------



## TaterTots

Here ya go MB!  I took a pic with her beside the Claremont Olivia. As you can see she's a nice size bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> WOW!  That's all I can say about this BAG!  First off the Large is way bigger than I imagined it to be. The color and the Vachetta Leather look AMAZING together. I must say I'm in love!
> 
> Large Cristina in the color Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491342


I really like this one TT! Very pretty and I am sure it will come in handy. I was checking them out on ILD. I do prefer the light colored leather on this style for some reason versus the black/brown. I would not mind picking one up myself. Must stalk the outlets for a good price.


----------



## TaterTots

And for reference on the body... ( please just ignore the sweatpants and T, I've been doing laundry today while working ) I'm 5'11" and weigh roughly 160 pounds.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I really like this one TT! Very pretty and I am sure it will come in handy. I was checking them out on ILD. I do prefer the light colored leather on this style for some reason versus the black/brown. I would not mind picking one up myself. Must stalk the outlets for a good price.


I like the lighter Vachetta Leather way more than the dark as well YD. I had looked at it for sometime and decided that I totally need to just go ahead and pull the trigger. My neurologist wants me to start going compact as much as I can due to some nerve damage in my neck, so I thought this would be the perfect addition to my collection.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> WOW!  That's all I can say about this BAG!  First off the Large is way bigger than I imagined it to be. The color and the Vachetta Leather look AMAZING together. I must say I'm in love!
> 
> Large Cristina in the color Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491342


Gorgeous!   Love the color.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Love the color.


Thanks!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I ordered this Pink Lizard Zip Zip from Macy's. It was on a great sale, 60% off. I was curious about the color since I did not see any in person. It is much more saturated than what was on the website (see Macy's photo). I think it is interesting but I need to do some purse posing to see if it is a keeper. What do you all think?
> 
> I really think this bag would have been prettier with the Brown T'moro trim. Just my two cents.
> View attachment 3490895
> 
> View attachment 3490898


Nice one, YD!


----------



## aerinha

Finally getting around to revealing my regular Cristina in natural florentine. It is pretty but much too small even for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Finally getting around to revealing my regular Cristina in natural florentine. It is pretty but much too small even for me.
> 
> View attachment 3491402


Very pretty.  Too bad it's so small,


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Finally getting around to revealing my regular Cristina in natural florentine. It is pretty but much too small even for me.
> 
> View attachment 3491402



I hate that it's to small, it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Here ya go MB!  I took a pic with her beside the Claremont Olivia. As you can see she's a nice size bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491347



Thanks for the pic GF! I agree, it's a very nice size. I'll need to get me one of these.



TaterTots said:


> And for reference on the body... ( please just ignore the sweatpants and T, I've been doing laundry today while working ) I'm 5'11" and weigh roughly 160 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491353


It looks awesome GF! Great choice and love the color!


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> I hate that it's to small, it's a gorgeous bag.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Very pretty.  Too bad it's so small,



It looks big enough but most of it is an illusion of the wide trim they used.  The useable space is fairly small


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for the pic GF! I agree, it's a very nice size. I'll need to get me one of these.
> 
> 
> It looks awesome GF! Great choice and love the color!



You're welcome!  Yes she's a great size. I can put my Zip Clutch Wallet, Dooney Multicolor cosmetic case, Cell phone ( work phone Galaxy S7 or personal iPhone 6s ) in it easily with plenty enough room for my keys. I highly recommend the Large if anyone likes the design of this bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I really dig the Lizard Print. And the pink is delicious. Is the trim Honey in color?  I'm thinking over time, like most of Dooney's trims this one will darken up some. Probably never T Moro dark but patina nicely. She's a sassy bag...  I really like her YD!



It's the standard Sierra trim (name?). It may darken, but thanks for your input TT.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I really dig the Lizard Print. And the pink is delicious. Is the trim Honey in color?  I'm thinking over time, like most of Dooney's trims this one will darken up some. Probably never T Moro dark but patina nicely. She's a sassy bag...  I really like her YD!





BadWolf10 said:


> I agree with TT, its beautiful! I am not a fan of light pink with the brown trim, but this is a great pink! I like it!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*   I like it too.  I love the lizard and the color works for me.  I have a zip zip in ostrich in that color and I enjoy wearing it.  But II like your lizard one even better.





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! I think the color is very pretty and will work well with a lot of outfits! Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> Nice one, YD!



Thanks for the input Ladies! I will think on it for a bit, but honestly, something just does not suit me with this one. It was not love at first sight so that should tell me. To avoid any regret, I will try it with a couple of outfits, but I already have lizard ZZs so another may be just too many. I don't know if Macy's has more of these, so if I decide to return, and you would like me to put it on hold for you, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Finally getting around to revealing my regular Cristina in natural florentine. It is pretty but much too small even for me.
> 
> View attachment 3491402


Sorry it doesn't work for you, but it certainly is a beauty.


----------



## ShaNayNay

TaterTots said:


> And for reference on the body... ( please just ignore the sweatpants and T, I've been doing laundry today while working ) I'm 5'11" and weigh roughly 160 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491353



I've been WAITING for a pic of this bag so THANKS for sharing!! It does look bigger than I had imagined... I was wondering about the handle on the back? Does it fall forward if grabbing it by the handle??


----------



## TaterTots

ShaNayNay said:


> I've been WAITING for a pic of this bag so THANKS for sharing!! It does look bigger than I had imagined... I was wondering about the handle on the back? Does it fall forward if grabbing it by the handle??



It does some, not as bad if you've got the bag loaded up.  But the size is perfect isn't it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I am so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789


YUM YUM YUM!!! I love the color elephant and on this Buckley it's even prettier!  Excellent find YD!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I am so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789



Oh happy dance! She is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789


She's a beauty, YD!!


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789



Love this!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  your new Buckley is beautiful.   Enjoy.  Is this your first Buckley or do you have another?


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  your new Buckley is beautiful.   Enjoy.  Is this your first Buckley or do you have another?


Thanks LJ, I actually have two others.  Denim and T'Moro. Love these bags! Would love to find Marine and possibly Chestnut.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789



WOW, what a beauty! Congrats GF!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks LJ, I actually have two others.  Denim and T'Moro. Love these bags! Would love to find Marine and possibly Chestnut.


I'd love a Marine Buckley also.   I have a black, a grey, and an ivy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'd love a Marine Buckley also.   I have a black, a grey, and an ivy.


Oooo, Ivy, now that's a nice color. Those are all nice colors LJ. I would add crimson to my list as well but I don't think I will see that anytime soon. I was shocked to see elephant at the outlet but Steph said it has been out for a year so I suppose it would trickle in eventually. Yes, Marine is one of my holy grail bags. Someday perhaps.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, Ivy, now that's a nice color. Those are all nice colors LJ. I would add crimson to my list as well but I don't think I will see that anytime soon. I was shocked to see elephant at the outlet but Steph said it has been out for a year so I suppose it would trickle in eventually. Yes, Marine is one of my holy grail bags. Someday perhaps.


*YD*:  it's sometimes a matter of being in the right place at the right time.   Glad you were able to find a treasure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.


I love this bag and would not hesitate if only it had an optional shoulder strap. So sad because it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## momjules

That bag is beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



That bag is gorgeous! I like the way the sides jut out, I did not realize that was part of the design of that bag. Your photos are much better than the Dooney photos.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I love this bag and would not hesitate if only it had an optional shoulder strap. So sad because it is a beautiful bag.


I actually don't care that there is no shoulder strap.   I don't like a shoulder strap with "fixed" handles, so this works for me.   It's a great "arm carry"; not heavy and a good size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> That bag is beautiful.


Thanks MJ!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> That bag is gorgeous! I like the way the sides jut out, I did not realize that was part of the design of that bag. Your photos are much better than the Dooney photos.


Well... actually....      I did some minor "adjustments".       I untied the tassels and pulled the sides out, then retied.   This is how it looked when I got it...







IMO the top of the bag doesn't open wide enough with the tassels tied like this.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> I was so excited when I got this on Clearance at the outlet. I was dancing in my head all the way home, beyond thrilled. Florentine Buckley in Elephant. I love the color and it is in fantastic shape. I conditioned it with Apple Brand Conditioner and it came alive even more. This color has such beautiful tones and luster.
> View attachment 3494788
> View attachment 3494789



That is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well... actually....      I did some minor "adjustments".       I untied the tassels and pulled the sides out, then retied.   This is how it looked when I got it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the top of the bag doesn't open wide enough with the tassels tied like this.



Your so good!! It looks much better with the "adjustments " .


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Well... actually....      I did some minor "adjustments".       I untied the tassels and pulled the sides out, then retied.   This is how it looked when I got it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the top of the bag doesn't open wide enough with the tassels tied like this.


Hmmm, I like both ways. Great optional looks! Bonus!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



She's a red beauty!  But I know what you mean about the small opening.  I saw her IRL and thought the same thing.  Let us know if she's a keeper!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.


Wow - the red is stunning.  I actually own this bag in the caramel color and I'm going to make those "adjustments" before I use it next!  Amazing what a difference that little loosening up makes.  It looks so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> Wow - the red is stunning.  I actually own this bag in the caramel color and I'm going to make those "adjustments" before I use it next!  Amazing what a difference that little loosening up makes.  It looks so cute!


Thanks, girl!   The caramel is gorgeous, too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  your new bag is beautiful.  Love the color combo.  Enjoy carrying it.


----------



## TaterTots

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



She's super cute!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



OMG, GF, you really know how to make something look extra pretty. I love the way the bag looks with the adjustments, and wow, I love the color! Congrats!
Your pics look like  magazine pics! Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257



Another beauty! Love it! Looks so elegant in black with the light trim. Congrats!
The accessibility is a bit difficult but not as much as I thought it was going to be. I have carried 2 of the 3 that I have in the regular size and found that they were easy to use because I could have them on my shoulder and use both hands to open it and close it. So that's why I have 4 in total!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Another beauty! Love it! Looks so elegant in black with the light trim. Congrats!
> The accessibility is a bit difficult but not as much as I thought it was going to be. I have carried 2 of the 3 that I have in the regular size and found that they were easy to use because I could have them on my shoulder and use both hands to open it and close it. So that's why I have 4 in total!


Thanks GF! Glad to hear it is not a deal breaker. I figured you had some.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257



She's beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> *
> View attachment 3501257
> *


*
YD:*  Stunning addition to your collection.  Color combo is very elegant.   Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257


MMMmmmm!!! She's gorge!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thanks Bionda much Ladies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257


Very pretty, YD!   Congrats.


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257



Oooo la la! Will this one to me one day, lol [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257



That's gorgeous YD!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



So pretty and elegant. I like it with the sides pulled out as well. I have always loved this color combination. I regretted not getting the red dome satchel when it was a TSV, because the color never became available again after it sold out. 



YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257



Gorgeous! I know exactly what you mean about this bag feeling substantial. It just looks and feels so expensive. That color combo is stunning. It took me a long time to get this bag, but I love it. I have even added a new one to my collection just last Sunday. Oops... [emoji50]  Enjoy


----------



## Nml85

YankeeDooney said:


> *Verona Bionda Elisa in Black.* I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the package. This bag feels very substantial and I like the look and size of it. I am still skeptical about the accessibility but that remains to be seen in next week's trial run. I expect the light leather to scratch and scuff easily so I will either baby the bag or use it knowing it will gain more "character" with each use. I think the bag and the color combo has an upscale appearance and it is very different from any bag I own. I like the hardware on the front as well. I would be tempted to get the version with the black handles/bumpers and brown flap. Overall this a nice purchase I think.
> 
> View attachment 3501257


That is a stunning bag.  Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.



Beautiful bag! I love the shade of red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



It is beautiful RN! I am so excited for you. Your enthusiasm is contagious. I am liking that red.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



 GORGEOUS!!  CONGRATS to you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> It is beautiful RN! I am so excited for you. Your enthusiasm is contagious. I am liking that red.



Thank you YD!
I'm very excited! I think this bag would be beautiful in any of the colors offered but you know mine had to be red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424


     OMG, she is STUNNING.        Congrats, girl!   That *RED* bag is definitely YOU.

I notice your cutie kisslock in there.   How do the 2 reds compare?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> GORGEOUS!!  CONGRATS to you!!



Thank you Ihb!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she is STUNNING.        Congrats, girl!   That *RED* bag is definitely YOU.
> 
> I notice your cutie kisslock in there.   How do the 2 reds compare?



Thanks Sarah! 

Girl, I just spent 5 minutes looking for my phone so I could take a picture of the kisslock with the bag. I looked in the bag and it wasn't in there.  I looked around the apartment.  Finally I called my phone from the house phone and my bag started ringing.  I forgot that fast that this bag has a back outside zipper pocket and that's where I put my phone. 
Anyway, you can see the difference between the two leathers but the reds are very similar.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



Hey GF 
WOW   
She's absolutely stunning! Gorgeous in red! OMG, I want her too! Gorgeous, wait, did I already said that  It must be the red gorgeousness that is getting to me!
Congrats GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> Girl, I just spent 5 minutes looking for my phone so I could take a picture of the kisslock with the bag. I looked in the bag and it wasn't in there.  I looked around the apartment.  Finally I called my phone from the house phone and my bag started ringing.  I forgot that fast that this bag has a back outside zipper pocket and that's where I put my phone.
> Anyway, you can see the difference between the two leathers but the reds are very similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511481


   Girl, you remind me of ME.   HAHA    Thanks for the pic; they do look very similar in color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF
> WOW
> She's absolutely stunning! Gorgeous in red! OMG, I want her too! Gorgeous, wait, did I already said that  It must be the red gorgeousness that is getting to me!
> Congrats GF!



Hey MB! 
  Thanks very much!  I think she's gorgeous too! We're going on our first outing tomorrow. I have to get light bulbs. Not exciting in itself, but I can cut through the Westfield San Francisco Center to get to the hardware store.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



Yay! I am thrilled for you and she is stunning!  She looks loaded up and ready to go!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me. [emoji23]  I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424


Omg, she is stunning!!!! Love that RED[emoji7].


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



Oh you lucky duck! 
She is beautiful!!!
Red is my color too!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yay! I am thrilled for you and she is stunning!  She looks loaded up and ready to go!



Thanks KC! 
Yes, she's ready for her first day in SF! I told her after we complete our errands I"ll treat "her" to a cajun lobster roll.

I hope all is well with you and your family and especially your grandson!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg, she is stunning!!!! Love that RED[emoji7].



Thanks very much BW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Oh you lucky duck!
> She is beautiful!!!
> Red is my color too!!!



Thanks MJ! 
I'm a lucky (Dooney) duck!  
YAY!  I'm happy red is your color too! I think the red in the Florentine Toscana line is just as beautiful as the red in the Florentine line.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!
> Yes, she's ready for her first day in SF! I told her after we complete our errands I"ll treat "her" to a cajun lobster roll.
> 
> I hope all is well with you and your family and especially your grandson!



You are so sweet RN. My grandson is a true joy. 
And.....your bag is truly stunning, wow. I am thrilled for you.  
A Cajun lobster roll is something I have never had, but it sounds good!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You are so sweet RN. My grandson is a true joy.
> And.....your bag is truly stunning, wow. I am thrilled for you.
> A Cajun lobster roll is something I have never had, but it sounds good!!!



Thanks KC! 
Actually, I haven't had a cajun lobster roll either. When my BFF visited for a week in August we were shopping in the Westfield SF Center and stopped in the food court for lunch.  She had a cajun lobster roll, I had something else. She talked about how good her lobster roll was for so long I decided one day I was going back to get one.  I'll take a picture with my new bag and post it in the "What Dooney/Carrying" thread.  I'll let you know if it lived up to her hype.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!
> Actually, I haven't had a cajun lobster roll either. When my BFF visited for a week in August we were shopping in the Westfield SF Center and stopped in the food court for lunch.  She had a cajun lobster roll, I had something else. She talked about how good her lobster roll was for so long I decided one day I was going back to get one.  I'll take a picture with my new bag and post it in the "What Dooney/Carrying" thread.  I'll let you know if it lived up to her hype.



I was hoping to get a pic of that new red lovely in action .


----------



## MrsKC

I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice. 
She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424


*RN*: your new handbag is beautiful.   Enjoy.  You will end up enjoying the strap,  it's very comfortable.  As for the lining... beautiful,  but it has me worried too.   Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


MrsKC:  Enjoy your new handbag.   I love the color.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .



Hello! I have this bag in pink and wine and I love it! I'm dying to get back in my wine one but I'm trying to share the love. If you are a big bag lover, you should be very happy.
Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


I love the color KC. Love the tassel pull as well. Congrats! Sometimes we need to really think about a particular style before we jump in...so to speak. I have taken longer on some.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  Enjoy your new handbag.   I love the color.



Thanks LJ, anything new for you recently?


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hello! I have this bag in pink and wine and I love it! I'm dying to get back in my wine one but I'm trying to share the love. If you are a big bag lover, you should be very happy.
> Congrats!



It's a big bag, but is is so soft and pliable that it works. I believe I will add the fushia .....soon.
Your wine is calling you!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I love the color KC. Love the tassel pull as well. Congrats! Sometimes we need to really think about a particular style before we jump in...so to speak. I have taken longer on some.



Thanks YD. I wasn't sure how I would feel about the oversized zipper,  but it works with this bag. Yes, this color is great! Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> It's a big bag, but is is so soft and pliable that it works. I believe I will add the fushia .....soon.
> Your wine is calling you!


Are you planning on using a bag organizer in this one?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Are you planning on using a bag organizer in this one?



I don't have one and have never used one. All I carry are a zip around wallet,  cosmetic bag, glasses,  reading glasses, and keys. 

If I had one I probably would use it though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .



She's a beauty! Well worth waiting for to make sure. The accessory is s cute bonus!  I hope the three of you enjoy whatever plans you have this weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*: your new handbag is beautiful.   Enjoy.  You will end up enjoying the strap,  it's very comfortable.  As for the lining... beautiful,  but it has me worried too.   Let us know how it holds up.



Thanks LJ!
I just got back from running errands most of the day.  I used the strap a lot and it was very comfortable.  I'l keep you posted on the condition of lining.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


She's lovely, KC!   Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


KC, I  too LOVE your bag! I purchased this same color when it was the TSV, then recently added the WINE color and I love them both. AT the TJM I told you about they had this in the blue color and a true red color. They look so much cuter when you stuff and fold them   Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me.   I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424



She's stunning RN! I didn't know you went head and ordered it. [emoji106] I'm glad she's perfect and I don't think you could have said it any better when you said the lining scares the heck out of you because I hear you on that one! I think I'm going to be afraid to put anything in there let alone Pens. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .



She is gorgeous KC! I'm glad you're happy with her. I love the color. It looks amazing with the tan trim.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty! Well worth waiting for to make sure. The accessory is s cute bonus!  I hope the three of you enjoy whatever plans you have this weekend!



Thank you RN, I am planning on working from home today but will peek at the Dooney shows!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> She's lovely, KC!   Congrats and enjoy.



Thanks Sarah!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> KC, I  too LOVE your bag! I purchased this same color when it was the TSV, then recently added the WINE color and I love them both. AT the TJM I told you about they had this in the blue color and a true red color. They look so much cuter when you stuff and fold them   Enjoy your new bag!!



Did you ever post your pics from your recent TJM trip?
I am pretty sure I will add the Fushia in the spring.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> She is gorgeous KC! I'm glad you're happy with her. I love the color. It looks amazing with the tan trim.



Thanks TB!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Did you ever post your pics from your recent TJM trip?
> I am pretty sure I will add the Fushia in the spring.


No but doing that today after my company leaves. They are still sleeping I went back with my daughter and visited all of those bags again yesterday. Still there if you're tempted to go check em out ( just saying)


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> No but doing that today after my company leaves. They are still sleeping I went back with my daughter and visited all of those bags again yesterday. Still there if you're tempted to go check em out ( just saying)



I should try to venture over there before we move out of the area. You have me curious. ..plus I could stop at the Cheesecake Factory for desert .


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> I'm pretty sure this is love!! Why did I wait almost 9 months to get this?
> Love the leather,  the shoulder strap, the slouch, the color....and that little accessory wallet is also very nice.
> She came wrapped to perfection.  While she wasn't stuffed like normal, she was packed very well.  She is loaded up and ready for the weekend .


Stunning! I've been eyeing this one for awhile.


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> Stunning! I've been eyeing this one for awhile.



You should do it! I can't say enough about it .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thanks LJ, anything new for you recently?


No new Dooneys for me.  Actually,  I haven't bought a handbag in a month!    But.... before then,  I indulged in
some Brahmin.   I'm trying to use my new handbags.   Hopefully I'll stay on the bag ban wagon until the after the holidays sales.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> No new Dooneys for me.  Actually,  I haven't bought a handbag in a month!    But.... before then,  I indulged in
> some Brahmin.   I'm trying to use my new handbags.   Hopefully I'll stay on the bag ban wagon until the after the holidays sales.



I know you always talk about the holiday sales and after Christmas sales. Ok, hope you stay on the wagon. ...if that is your goal.


----------



## swags

Pecantannedbeauty posted this is in the doooneynista den last week and I went to Ilovedooney to see if it was in stock and yes! I think dooney should hire her or give her a free dooney here and there. Her pictures are like ad campaigns!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> She's stunning RN! *I didn't know you went head and ordered it.* [emoji106] I'm glad she's perfect and I don't think you could have said it any better when you said the lining scares the heck out of you because I hear you on that one! I think I'm going to be afraid to put anything in there let alone Pens. Enjoy!



Thanks TB!
I wasn't planning on getting it until closer to Christmas.  I was going to try to do the "right" thing and see if she showed up at Macy's or Dillard's and take advantage of special sale.  But I had been to Macy's a few times, and I'd been online several times on Macy's and Dillard's and she's not there yet.  Tuesday our girl Joy, (who hasn't posted in a while), forwarded an email about the Dooney Days on QVC and the obsession was too great to pass up six ez pays.


----------



## swags

swags said:


> Pecantannedbeauty posted this is in the doooneynista den last week and I went to Ilovedooney to see if it was in stock and yes! I think dooney should hire her or give her a free dooney here and there. Her pictures are like ad campaigns!
> View attachment 3512966


Oh and the picture of the case is mine not the one Pcann posted last week.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I know you always talk about the holiday sales and after Christmas sales. Ok, hope you stay on the wagon. ...if that is your goal.


*MrsKC:*  sales are how I 'justify' (to myself) buying more handbags.   I certainly don't need another handbag... now or ever.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  sales are how I 'justify' (to myself) buying more handbags.   I certainly don't need another handbag... now or ever.


LJ, me too!! I feel like if I sell a bag, its ok to indulge. One in, one out.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> She arrived about an hour ago!  My Red Florentine Toscana Domed Satchel! She's beautiful!  And she's as big as I need her to be! Taller and roomier than the zip zip satchels.  I can get all my day to day stuff in her and a scarf and hat if needed.  The leather lining is soft and pretty but scares the heck out of me. [emoji23]  I honestly have 9 pens in my Olivia satchel  right now and I'm worried about what they could do to the leather lining.  They are going to be kept in a case when I carry this bag.  I wasn't sure if I'd like the strap because it's not leather but I just tried it on and it's very comfortable on my shoulder. And it makes the bag more casual for my lifestyle of buses and running around with my grandchildren.
> 
> View attachment 3511412
> View attachment 3511414
> View attachment 3511416
> View attachment 3511424


I see you found another red bag. Congrats! [emoji41]


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  sales are how I 'justify' (to myself) buying more handbags.   I certainly don't need another handbag... now or ever.



I would imagine we all have a "justify" soft spot. I don't need anymore either.  My justification seems to be along the lines of "gosh, I haven't bought a bag for three months" or "I still haven't bought as many as last year ".....


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TB!
> I wasn't planning on getting it until closer to Christmas.  I was going to try to do the "right" thing and see if she showed up at Macy's or Dillard's and take advantage of special sale.  But I had been to Macy's a few times, and I'd been online several times on Macy's and Dillard's and she's not there yet.  Tuesday our girl Joy, (who hasn't posted in a while), forwarded an email about the Dooney Days on QVC and the obsession was too great to pass up six ez pays.



Well you get to start enjoying her now and that's even better. I can't wait to see pictures of her at the coffee shop. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I see you found another red bag. Congrats! [emoji41]



Hi C! 
Thanks very much!  When it debuted on QVC  I was bummed because they didn't offer red.  Then a week or so later I'm looking at it online and red pops up! I was so excited!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> *Well you get to start enjoying her now and that's even better.* I can't wait to see pictures of her at the coffee shop. [emoji4]


Good point! And I have been enjoying her.  I ran across the street to the store last night to get a Coke.  I usually just grab my wallet because that's all I need.  But last night I just had to take her. I walked down an extra block, then back up two blocks (the store really is right across the street), then reversed that route on the way home.  When I got back my sister said she was just about to text me to see which store I went to because I took so long.  I told her I took "FLO" for a walk.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Good point! And I have been enjoying her.  I ran across the street to the store last night to get a Coke.  I usually just grab my wallet because that's all I need.  But last night I just had to take her. I walked down an extra block, then back up two blocks (the store really is right across the street), then reversed that route on the way home.  When I got back my sister said she was just about to text me to see which store I went to because I took so long.  I told her I took "FLO" for a walk.


    Maybe you should call her "Lucy," since she's a flaming redhead.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe you should call her "Lucy," since she's a flaming redhead.



  Then I could say, "I love Lucy!"  But I don't want her to get in the situations Lucy was always in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Then I could say, "I love Lucy!"  But I don't want her to get in the situations Lucy was always in.


Yeah, plus we would have to call you "Ethyl."


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, plus we would have to call you "Ethyl."


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Then I could say, "I love Lucy!"  But I don't want her to get in the situations Lucy was always in.





MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, plus we would have to call you "Ethyl."



This whole conversation....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

I think I'm going to have to make a quick and serious decision.  I *LOVE *this bag!  But at Starbucks this morning I noticed a scratch.  It's actually more noticeable in the picture than looking at the bag IRL, but I can still see it.  I haven't come up with a name for her yet and now the only name that comes to mind when I look at her is "Scarface", and I don't want to call her that! I don't think exchanging her is going to make a difference.  Florentine leather is prone to scratching and this Florentine Toscana leather seems to be the same, except I can't seem to rub out the scratch like I've done on my red Florentine leather satchel. I'm so torn because I *LOVE* this bag, and the scratch is not "that" bad. But is this the first of many? I don't have the lifestyle that allows me to baby my bags.  And when I buy a bag I carry it exclusively for at least a couple of months or more.  If it's scratching in less than a week, what's it going to look like a month from now?  But I *LOVE* Scarface. (Okay, that can't be her name. )  Opinions welcomed!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to have to make a quick and serious decision.  I *LOVE *this bag!  But at Starbucks this morning I noticed a scratch.  It's actually more noticeable in the picture than looking at the bag IRL, but I can still see it.  I haven't come up with a name for her yet and now the only name that comes to mind when I look at her is "Scarface", and I don't want to call her that! I don't think exchanging her is going to make a difference.  Florentine leather is prone to scratching and this Florentine Toscana leather seems to be the same, except I can't seem to rub out the scratch like I've done on my red Florentine leather satchel. I'm so torn because I *LOVE* this bag, and the scratch is not "that" bad. But is this the first of many? I don't have the lifestyle that allows me to baby my bags.  And when I buy a bag I carry it exclusively for at least a couple of months or more.  If it's scratching in less than a week, what's it going to look like a month from now?  But I *LOVE* Scarface. (Okay, that can't be her name. )  Opinions welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515734



Do you think this leather is fragile enough to puncture or for the scratches to actually "go through " the leather? If no, and you love it, I think the scratches add character. ...plus you are already attached to her .


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to have to make a quick and serious decision.  I *LOVE *this bag!  But at Starbucks this morning I noticed a scratch.  It's actually more noticeable in the picture than looking at the bag IRL, but I can still see it.  I haven't come up with a name for her yet and now the only name that comes to mind when I look at her is "Scarface", and I don't want to call her that! I don't think exchanging her is going to make a difference.  Florentine leather is prone to scratching and this Florentine Toscana leather seems to be the same, except I can't seem to rub out the scratch like I've done on my red Florentine leather satchel. I'm so torn because I *LOVE* this bag, and the scratch is not "that" bad. But is this the first of many? I don't have the lifestyle that allows me to baby my bags.  And when I buy a bag I carry it exclusively for at least a couple of months or more.  If it's scratching in less than a week, what's it going to look like a month from now?  But I *LOVE* Scarface. (Okay, that can't be her name. [emoji38])  Opinions welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515734


I agree with MrsKC. It adds character, IF its just like florentine leather. But if its more fragile, then I would be worried. I dont have any flo red bags, does the color stay true?? If so then you may be alright. I see your dilemma, I would be conflicted too.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Do you think this leather is fragile enough to puncture or for the scratches to actually "go through " the leather? If no, and you love it, I think the scratches add character. ...plus you are already attached to her .



Ps, I think you should name her Sophia.  She is classy, lovely, and timeless.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Do you think this leather is fragile enough to puncture or for the scratches to actually "go through " the leather? If no, and you love it, I think the scratches add character. ...plus you are already attached to her .





BadWolf10 said:


> I agree with MrsKC. It adds character, IF its just like florentine leather. But if its more fragile, then I would be worried. I dont have any flo red bags, does the color stay true?? If so then you may be alright. I see your dilemma, I would be conflicted too.





MrsKC said:


> Ps, I think you should name her Sophia.  She is classy, lovely, and timeless.



Hi KC and BW!
Thanks for your input! I don't think the scratch will go through the leather, and it really isn't bothering me.  I lived with some scratches on my Florentine bag and they did add character.  Since semi-retiring to help take care of my grandchildren, I've budgeted my handbag spending and bought bags at the outlet or preloved on ebay.  This is the first full price purchase in 2 1/2 years so I think I'm struggling with that.  But I still feels she's worth it.
As far as naming her Sophia, my youngest granddaughter loves "Sophia The First".  She said Sophia would carry a purple bag since that's Sophia's favorite color.


----------



## swags

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to have to make a quick and serious decision.  I *LOVE *this bag!  But at Starbucks this morning I noticed a scratch.  It's actually more noticeable in the picture than looking at the bag IRL, but I can still see it.  I haven't come up with a name for her yet and now the only name that comes to mind when I look at her is "Scarface", and I don't want to call her that! I don't think exchanging her is going to make a difference.  Florentine leather is prone to scratching and this Florentine Toscana leather seems to be the same, except I can't seem to rub out the scratch like I've done on my red Florentine leather satchel. I'm so torn because I *LOVE* this bag, and the scratch is not "that" bad. But is this the first of many? I don't have the lifestyle that allows me to baby my bags.  And when I buy a bag I carry it exclusively for at least a couple of months or more.  If it's scratching in less than a week, what's it going to look like a month from now?  But I *LOVE* Scarface. (Okay, that can't be her name. )  Opinions welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515734


Stunning bag! I love that shade of Red.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC and BW!
> Thanks for your input! I don't think the scratch will go through the leather, and it really isn't bothering me.  I lived with some scratches on my Florentine bag and they did add character.  Since semi-retiring to help take care of my grandchildren, I've budgeted my handbag spending and bought bags at the outlet or preloved on ebay.  This is the first full price purchase in 2 1/2 years so I think I'm struggling with that.  But I still feels she's worth it.
> As far as naming her Sophia, my youngest granddaughter loves "Sophia The First".  She said Sophia would carry a purple bag since that's Sophia's favorite color.



Too funny. ...maybe your grand daughter can find the perfect name!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too. 







I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right [emoji3]  I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


Gorgeous!!!!!! I have a hobo in the midnight blue, it is divine.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


Very pretty! I saw those prices, great deal and great bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


It looks like a beautiful color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


Love it. I have the suede sloan in olive. It is a great bag. Now I want pebbled leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to have to make a quick and serious decision.  I *LOVE *this bag!  But at Starbucks this morning I noticed a scratch.  It's actually more noticeable in the picture than looking at the bag IRL, but I can still see it.  I haven't come up with a name for her yet and now the only name that comes to mind when I look at her is "Scarface", and I don't want to call her that! I don't think exchanging her is going to make a difference.  Florentine leather is prone to scratching and this Florentine Toscana leather seems to be the same, except I can't seem to rub out the scratch like I've done on my red Florentine leather satchel. I'm so torn because I *LOVE* this bag, and the scratch is not "that" bad. But is this the first of many? I don't have the lifestyle that allows me to baby my bags.  And when I buy a bag I carry it exclusively for at least a couple of months or more.  If it's scratching in less than a week, what's it going to look like a month from now?  But I *LOVE* Scarface. (Okay, that can't be her name. )  Opinions welcomed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515734



Oh no...scarface. [emoji17] Well this bag gives it a whole new meaning. I fully understand struggling with it being a full price bag. All of a sudden you start finding "flaws" with it to try to talk yourself into not loving it. I'm so guilty of that. Then I return it and regret it. [emoji849] (hint hint)

I find my Florentine bags cannot escape scratches every single time I carry them. It's just the nature of this beautiful beast. Maybe Scarface is more fitting than we think [emoji23] Enjoy her. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet



She's a beauty! I can't wait to see the navy because that is a color I was thinking of getting too. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Are you planning on using a bag organizer in this one?



YD, I just purchased a Pursefection RDIF bag organizer from the Q.  Not really because I think the hobo needs one, but more just out of curiosity.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Stunning bag! I love that shade of Red.


Thanks Swags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no...scarface. [emoji17] Well this bag gives it a whole new meaning. *I fully understand struggling with it being a full price bag. All of a sudden you start finding "flaws" with it to try to talk yourself into not loving it. I'm so guilty of that. Then I return it and regret it. [emoji849] (hint hint)*
> 
> I find my Florentine bags cannot escape scratches every single time I carry them. It's just the nature of this beautiful beast. Maybe Scarface is more fitting than we think [emoji23] Enjoy her. [emoji4]



Hi TB!  
You said a lot of good things in this post but you were really right about finding "flaws" in full priced bags as a way to justify returning them. When I return a bag I loved, I don't so much think about the reasons I returned it but I dwell on how much I loved it!  Flo is staying!  BTW, I don't notice the scratch now unless I really look for it.

Thanks!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up the red Ariel from the VIP sale.   I can't seem to get the color right in the photos; it is a true red.   (Not "orangey" or "pinky.")    Not sure yet if she's a keeper, though she is a cute bag.     I like the sierra trim with the red pebbled leather.


Your pictures were so awesome I had to get one, too.  I picked the midnight blue.  I can't wait to loosen the ties tomorrow to let the sides out and let her breathe.  So excited!  Thanks for the pics.  I hope you are loving this little cutie.


----------



## swags

Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474



Love it, I have this in black and carmel and it really is a great bag!


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474



Beautiful shade of red!


----------



## Dakotabear4

Taking out T'Moro Buckley!


----------



## momjules

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474



Great deal and loving the red !


----------



## momjules

Dakotabear4 said:


> Taking out T'Moro Buckley!
> View attachment 3524545



Love your Buckley. It's heavy for me right now as my shoulder hurts. Mine is in chestnut
Enjoy it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474



She's beautiful in my favorite color!
Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dakotabear4 said:


> Taking out T'Moro Buckley!
> View attachment 3524545



Love your Buckley and the charm!


----------



## MrsKC

Dakotabear4 said:


> Taking out T'Moro Buckley!
> View attachment 3524545



Swoon worthy!  Stunning!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474



That's an awesome price! This is a great bag. I had it in grey and the hardware is so nice. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Dakotabear4 said:


> Taking out T'Moro Buckley!
> View attachment 3524545



Beautiful! Tmoro Florentine is so rich. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Dakotabear4 said:


> Taking out T'Moro Buckley!
> View attachment 3524545


So rich in tmoro! Love it!


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Red Juliette from ILD last week for only 119!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524473
> View attachment 3524474


Nice find Swags! Very pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet


I love this color!!!!! This bag is a beauty.


----------



## inlovewbags




----------



## YankeeDooney

inlovewbags said:


>



It is gorgeous! Do you love it? The color is divine.


----------



## MrsKC

inlovewbags said:


>



Stunning  beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

inlovewbags said:


>



She's beautiful!   

Congrats!


----------



## swags

inlovewbags said:


>


Gorgeous bag! Love that color.


----------



## BadWolf10

inlovewbags said:


>


Oh she's a keeper! So pretty!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

inlovewbags said:


>


That's one beautiful handbag.   Love the color and the style.  Congratulations.  Enjoy.


----------



## inlovewbags

YankeeDooney said:


> It is gorgeous! Do you love it? The color is divine.


Yes i love it ! She's a keeper [emoji7]


----------



## inlovewbags

MrsKC said:


> Stunning  beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## inlovewbags

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## immigratty

inlovewbags said:


>


this color is TDF...I love this bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


>



Gorgeous! This one is at the top of my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

inlovewbags said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.



So pretty and the strap looks great. She is so light weight and with that strap,  she will be great to carry.


----------



## momjules

Love these bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.



She is a cutie!  And the nylon strap is perfect for her! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.



She is very pretty and I agree the strap goes great with this one. I'm glad she's a winner! [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

inlovewbags said:


>


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## gm2amm

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is my Beautiful new sloan hobo in the color graphite from the Q shows last weekend. I managed to pass up the TSV, but this hobo on clearance was speaking to me. I LOVE the color, sort of a grey blue, not too bright, just right   I think she will go with so many things. She is actually a little more grey than this photo shows, and also in brighter light looks different too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered this in the midnight blue, but that one has not arrived yet



I have this in the color elephant and I have a black one on the way. This bag is a total winner for me! Great size and fits on my shoulder perfectly! That graphite color is beautiful, I'm so tempted to order one before they are gone.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]



I think the natural is stunning even with the imperfections.  But, would you carry the black more due to less maintenance or worry?


----------



## handbaghuntress

MrsKC said:


> I think the natural is stunning even with the imperfections.  But, would you carry the black more due to less maintenance or worry?



The black would probably get more use. I live in Pennsylvania so we get a lot of snow and generally a decent amount of rain. I remember with my black florentine satchel, I used it in the rain and snow and had no issue. Ugh but the natural seems to just have a wow factor to it [emoji37] this decision may take longer than I thought!


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]



Hi HBH!

Congrats on two beautiful As Is bags! If keeping both is not an option, my answer would be based on if you have a beautiful, functional black bag now that can make it through the winter months.  If you do, I say keep the heart stopping natural and use it as your fair weather friend. Imagine how it'll feel pulling her out on those days!  If you don't have a black bag like this in your collection, I say keep the black bag because she's a beauty too, and you'll carry her a lot.

Good luck with your decision!  Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


So beautiful!  Did u buy it?????


----------



## Ness7386

BadWolf10 said:


> So beautiful!  Did u buy it?????


Yes!!  I couldn't leave it there all alone.  [emoji2] 

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Ness7386 said:


> Yes!!  I couldn't leave it there all alone.  [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


I am ao glad she has a home!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Yay! Great find! We are twins! Pretty bag don't you think?


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]



Wow, they are both beautiful. That black one looks flawless. I would choose the black especially with the contrast of the red zipper tape. Very chic! Now the natural is pretty too and oddly the stripes don't bother me on this particular bag. It seems to add another dimension to the leather. Keep both and put one way back in the closet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.



It has such a nice shape to it. Very refined design. I like it. I don't mind the strap on this one either.


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! Great find! We are twins! Pretty bag don't you think?


Yes, it's gorgeous!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]


I like the natural. But you have to go with whichever makes you happiest!


YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, they are both beautiful. That black one looks flawless. I would choose the black especially with the contrast of the red zipper tape. Very chic! Now the natural is pretty too and oddly the stripes don't bother me on this particular bag. It seems to add another dimension to the leather. Keep both and put one way back in the closet.




Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> I received my small Toscana Saddlebag in bordeaux yesterday and I love it!   The nylon strap seems to fit this style perfectly and it's just so dang cute.



What a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



She's a beauty!



Ness7386 said:


> Yes!!  *I couldn't leave it there all alone. * [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats Ness! I'm glad she's going to a good home where she'll be loved!


----------



## MrsKC

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous!  Great find!


----------



## MaryBel

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]



Both of them are gorgeous but the black is wow, stunning! Congrats!
Can you keep both?


----------



## MaryBel

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Twins! or better said triplets with YD too! 
That's a great find! Congrats! I found mine at Marshalls. It was the only Dooney they had and I was happy it was that one!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]


Easy choice for me.... I'd keep the black one.  It's beautiful, a classic, and you will use and enjoy it for years.  You have experience with the natural Florentine,  and it caused you stress (which I completely understand).  This style of handbag  is one you should be able to use often.  The natural would make me crazy.  In addition,  the tiger stripes (which I can't see in the picture,  but have seen on bags in person), would catch my eye when ever I picked up the bag.  That would bother me.... but it's personal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Great find.  Love the look and the color combo.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## JennyErin

Found this beauty at a local consignment shop today, I couldn't not bring her home


----------



## MrsKC

JennyErin said:


> Found this beauty at a local consignment shop today, I couldn't not bring her home



Super cute! It is a color that makes you smile.


----------



## handbaghuntress

lavenderjunkie said:


> Easy choice for me.... I'd keep the black one.  It's beautiful, a classic, and you will use and enjoy it for years.  You have experience with the natural Florentine,  and it caused you stress (which I completely understand).  This style of handbag  is one you should be able to use often.  The natural would make me crazy.  In addition,  the tiger stripes (which I can't see in the picture,  but have seen on bags in person), would catch my eye when ever I picked up the bag.  That would bother me.... but it's personal.



Yes I'm pretty sure the stripes will drive me crazy and I want to be able to use this bag pretty regularly so I'm 95% sure I'm going with the black.


----------



## handbaghuntress

MaryBel said:


> Both of them are gorgeous but the black is wow, stunning! Congrats!
> Can you keep both?



Sadly I can't keep both the hubby seen me opening both [emoji23] I'm pretty sure in going with black. It's 100% flawless.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbaghuntress said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure the stripes will drive me crazy and I want to be able to use this bag pretty regularly so I'm 95% sure I'm going with the black.


I hope you will love using it.  It's a stunning handbag and the leather is beautiful.


----------



## Ness7386

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great find.  Love the look and the color combo.   Enjoy your new handbag.


Thx!  I will.


----------



## Ness7386

MaryBel said:


> Twins! or better said triplets with YD too!
> That's a great find! Congrats! I found mine at Marshalls. It was the only Dooney they had and I was happy it was that one!


Yes, it's a gorgeous bag.  I've been looking for a deal like this for months.  I thought maybe I'd score one at the Dooney tent sale in December, now I've already got it. So what will I plan on getting at the tent sale?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, it's a gorgeous bag.  I've been looking for a deal like this for months.  I thought maybe I'd score one at the Dooney tent sale in December, now I've already got it. So what will I plan on getting at the tent sale?


Hopefully you will find many treasures.


----------



## YankeeDooney

JennyErin said:


> Found this beauty at a local consignment shop today, I couldn't not bring her home



Wow, what a nice find! That is a very pretty color.


----------



## aerinha

Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3534400



Very pretty!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3534400



Beautiful! I just saw those at Macys today, they are lovely. Love that Caramel, and two days   WOO HOO!!


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> ,
> View attachment 3534400



That's a great outlet and a beautiful wallet!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3534400


Glad you received it on time for your trip. Very nice!


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> Very pretty!


 



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Beautiful! I just saw those at Macys today, they are lovely. Love that Caramel, and two days   WOO HOO!!



I saw them for the first time there on Sunday too.  I do not have a clutch type life, but these immediately caught my life.  Macys had elephant, burnt orange and a dark green.  The outlet only had caramel, I think it will work with black and colors.



momjules said:


> That's a great outlet and a beautiful wallet!


 thanks



YankeeDooney said:


> Glad you received it on time for your trip. Very nice!



I was shocked how fast it came.  Thank you


----------



## Real Authentication

Wow!!! [emoji322][emoji122]


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3528890
> 
> I received both of these today as is from qvc. Imagine my surprise when both were actually new! The black is completely smooth and perfect. The natural does have minor pebbling throughout but sadly she has "tiger stripes". I'm trying to figure out which one to keep. My husband thinks 100% the black but even with the "defects" the natural is breathtaking. I have had a black florentine satchel before and I sold it as I almost felt it was too plain. But I have had natural florentine too that I have gotten rid of because of the anxiety that comes with the natural color [emoji30] as you can see I'm completely torn. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated [emoji4]



Both are beautiful. I think I would go with black because I prefer a smooth florentine. The carefree aspect would be a pro too. I tried this bag on at the outlet and the black was my favorite one. The other colors they had were natural, red, and elephant. The black was stunning. Good luck. I know how hard these decisions are. 



Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful! Congrats! 



JennyErin said:


> Found this beauty at a local consignment shop today, I couldn't not bring her home



Beautiful! Great find! 



aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3534400




Beautiful! I'm so glad you have her in time for your vacation! enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Straight from the Reading outlet, a mere two days after I ordered her, Daphne in caramel.
> 
> View attachment 3534400



Very pretty.Congrats! 
Reminds me of a similar bag I got a few years ago, like in 2010. How does the interior look?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528985
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Is this the same bag on sale for 12 Days of Dooney? If so, it is now $179.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.



SO Gorgeous!! Now I am doubly excited for mine to arrive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO Gorgeous!! Now I am doubly excited for mine to arrive.


You are going to LOVE it.   It's just absolutely stunning.  (And arrived 2 days EARLY, what the heck???   )


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.


Wow, she is Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> You are going to LOVE it.   It's just absolutely stunning.  (And arrived 2 days EARLY, what the heck???   )



Mine is coming from CT not CA ... Do you know where yours shipped from? I am wondering if all the Toscanas are in one place? ( just in case I need another style)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Wow, she is Gorgeous! Congrats GF!


Thanks!!  It takes a lot to "wow" me these days, MB... but this bag is a "must possess."   I'm thrilled.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mine is coming from CT not CA ... Do you know where yours shipped from? I am wondering if all the Toscanas are in one place? ( just in case I need another style)


Mine came from CA.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.



Wow MB, stunning.  What does she look like unzipped?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Mine came from CA.



Hmmm,  I guess I wasn't meant to understand this.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.



She's beautiful!  I'm so happy you love her!

Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.


Wowza shes gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I'm so happy you love her!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, chickie!!      I'm still hankerin' for that gorgeous RED.   Did you ever come up with a name for her?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Wow MB, stunning.  What does she look like unzipped?


I'm not a fan of the unzipped look, since the insides of the zipped portion is the brown sueded material.   I will probably never unzip the sides.      I love the weight of the bag and the nylon strap looks nice, too.   I will probably use her hand-held mostly though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Wowza shes gorgeous!


Thanks, BW!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hmmm,  I guess I wasn't meant to understand this.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not a fan of the unzipped look, since the insides of the zipped portion is the brown sueded material.   I will probably never unzip the sides.      I love the weight of the bag and the nylon strap looks nice, too.   I will probably use her hand-held mostly though.



Oh I love it unzipped!!!  She truly is gorgeous.  It is nice to have a stunning leather option with reduced weight.  I bet you are ready to load her up .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie!!      I'm still hankerin' for that gorgeous RED.   Did you ever come up with a name for her?


Girl, I've watched the presentation of the side zip satchel a hundred times on my DVR just so I can stare at the red satchel!  It is gorgeous! No, she's still Flo. I think that's going to be her name unless I come up with something soon.


----------



## aerinha

Easier to show than tell. Has two sections for bills, section for cards and a zippered center divider. Zippered pocket in back 






MaryBel said:


> Very pretty.Congrats!
> Reminds me of a similar bag I got a few years ago, like in 2010. How does the interior look?


----------



## Lucyrcat

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not a fan of the unzipped look, since the insides of the zipped portion is the brown sueded material.   I will probably never unzip the sides.      I love the weight of the bag and the nylon strap looks nice, too.   I will probably use her hand-held mostly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT



I love this bag, do you like the strap? I keep wondering if the the non-leather strap takes away from it. It's the only part of Toscana that prevents me from buying


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lucyrcat said:


> I love this bag, do you like the strap? I keep wondering if the the non-leather strap takes away from it. It's the only part of Toscana that prevents me from buying


I like the strap OK but I probably won't use it much.   I also own the Toscana Saddlebag with the nylon strap and it seems to suit that style perfectly.   The strap is very comfortable and easy to adjust.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Easier to show than tell. Has two sections for bills, section for cards and a zippered center divider. Zippered pocket in back
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535575
> View attachment 3535576



And a section for seasoning packets  no charge 

Very pretty and functional bag.


----------



## aerinha

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And a section for seasoning packets  no charge
> 
> Very pretty and functional bag.



Those are the silica packs I failed to remove lol.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.


Identical Twins!  I have her sister!  I love her, too.  The natural is a nice color.  Only slightly less orange than ginger.   Do you think it will patina?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

aerinha said:


> Those are the silica packs I failed to remove lol.



I knew that, I was just teasing


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I like the strap OK but I probably won't use it much.   I also own the Toscana Saddlebag with the nylon strap and it seems to suit that style perfectly.   The strap is very comfortable and easy to adjust.



MB, I forgot about that one. So you have three from this line, I think. Are they different colors...? I can't remember.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> MB, I forgot about that one. So you have three from this line, I think. Are they different colors...? I can't remember.


Yes, they are different colors KC.   Ginger hobo, bordeaux saddlebag, and the natural side-zip.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, they are different colors KC.   Ginger hobo, bordeaux saddlebag, and the natural side-zip.



Do you have a favorite color in the Toscana leather?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.



Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Nuts! I was just resigning myself to stop spending and be more mindful with my purchases. Now I think I have to have this. I wish they made the flaps that show when it's unzipped in matching leather because I love the silhouette of it while unzipped. Even matching suede would have been okay too. It's obviously not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Easier to show than tell. Has two sections for bills, section for cards and a zippered center divider. Zippered pocket in back
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535575
> View attachment 3535576



This is so cute! It looks very functional.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Easier to show than tell. Has two sections for bills, section for cards and a zippered center divider. Zippered pocket in back
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535575
> View attachment 3535576



She's perfect for your cruise!  I'm so happy you received her so quickly and you didn't have to wonder it she would arrive in time!

Enjoy the bag and your cruise!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Nuts! I was just resigning myself to stop spending and be more mindful with my purchases. Now I think I have to have this. I wish they made the flaps that show when it's unzipped in matching leather because I love the silhouette of it while unzipped. Even matching suede would have been okay too. It's obviously not a deal breaker though.



I wish it coordinated too. Really fighting the urge on this bag



Twoboyz said:


> This is so cute! It looks very functional.



Hoping so. I do not always have a good track record with bags bought for a trip. 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's perfect for your cruise!  I'm so happy you received her so quickly and you didn't have to wonder it she would arrive in time!
> 
> Enjoy the bag and your cruise!



Thanks. It was so fast.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Do you have a favorite color in the Toscana leather?


I actually like the natural best, but I haven't seen the espresso IRL.   I would love to see the red, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Nuts! I was just resigning myself to stop spending and be more mindful with my purchases. Now I think I have to have this. I wish they made the flaps that show when it's unzipped in matching leather because I love the silhouette of it while unzipped. Even matching suede would have been okay too. It's obviously not a deal breaker though.


Thanks, TB.   This bag is a total winner; just perfection.   I would also like the extension pieces to be matching leather but that would probably make the bag heavier, plus I probably will never unzip the sides.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hey , haven't been on in ages! Just got these Ariel satchels, love the bag, but having trouble deciding on which color to keep. The one on the left in Burnt Orange and the one on the right is Amber. Please help me decide! TIA☺️


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3536343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , haven't been on in ages! Just got these Ariel satchels, love the bag, but having trouble deciding on which color to keep. The one on the left in Burnt Orange and the one on the right is Amber. Please help me decide! TIA[emoji5]️



Hi TMP! They are both lovely. If I had to choose it would be Amber.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Hi TMP! They are both lovely. If I had to choose it would be Amber.


Thanks Mrs. KC! They are similar, Amber is just darker. I just created a new thread to get opinions. Nice to be back on the thread. Cant wait to look around at the bag candy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I LOVE the amber color in the pebble leather. I think its just a bit more neutral than the burnt orange. However the burnt orange is pretty too. I am liking this silhouette more and more.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3536343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , haven't been on in ages! Just got these Ariel satchels, love the bag, but having trouble deciding on which color to keep. The one on the left in Burnt Orange and the one on the right is Amber. Please help me decide! TIA[emoji5]



Welcome back! I answered already in the other thread, but I'd go with the amber if I had a choice. I'm a neutrals person and I just feel it's a little more neutral. They are both beautiful though.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3536343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , haven't been on in ages! Just got these Ariel satchels, love the bag, but having trouble deciding on which color to keep. The one on the left in Burnt Orange and the one on the right is Amber. Please help me decide! TIA[emoji5]️


Great to see you!! I love the amber!! So pretty with that trim [emoji3]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Great to see you!! I love the amber!! So pretty with that trim [emoji3]


Nice to be back! Ive been trying to be good, and slow my bag purchasing roll, and its so tempting when I see all the gorgeous bags on here. My hubby actually saw this bag on QVC and said I should get it!  I checked the ILOVEDOONEY site and saw it was on sale for a great price, so I  had to get it. I just couldnt decide on color online. I dont have any Dooney stores by me.  I think I am keeping Amber ! Its a gorgeous neutral. The burnt orange seems a little washed out in person to me. But is still pretty.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome back! I answered already in the other thread, but I'd go with the amber if I had a choice. I'm a neutrals person and I just feel it's a little more neutral. They are both beautiful though.


Nice to visit again...this forum is just dangerous for me. Ive been minimizing my bag purchasing. My hubby has been making me slip lately! He bought me two Dooneys home from Vegas and told me to buy this one last week.
He doesnt know I ordered two colors though!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice to be back! Ive been trying to be good, and slow my bag purchasing roll, and its so tempting when I see all the gorgeous bags on here. My hubby actually saw this bag on QVC and said I should get it!  I checked the ILOVEDOONEY site and saw it was on sale for a great price, so I  had to get it. I just couldnt decide on color online. I dont have any Dooney stores by me.  I think I am keeping Amber ! Its a gorgeous neutral. The burnt orange seems a little washed out in person to me. But is still pretty.


Oh I know what you mean, [emoji6].  I am trying so hard to be good. I have a satchel in hunter on my christmas list,  so trying to stay away from the website and outlet but its so hard!!

 I was so excited when they listed Burnt Orange as a new color..... then I saw it IRL. I was so disappointed. Its just so muted, more of a terra cotta. Its pretty, but just not for me. I love the rich shade of the amber


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I know what you mean, [emoji6].  I am trying so hard to be good. I have a satchel in hunter on my christmas list,  so trying to stay away from the website and outlet but its so hard!!
> 
> I was so excited when they listed Burnt Orange as a new color..... then I saw it IRL. I was so disappointed. Its just so muted, more of a terra cotta. Its pretty, but just not for me. I love the rich shade of the amber


I have to agree. And with this color trim, its a little blah. Now I need to figure out how to put the plastic back on the handles before I return it! What satchel is on your Christmas list?


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> I have to agree. And with this color trim, its a little blah. Now I need to figure out how to put the plastic back on the handles before I return it! What satchel is on your Christmas list?


I put the zip zip and the Charli on my list. I don't really want both, just one or the other, in hunter.  I finally crossed over to the satchel side, I have been a hobo girl for years. But I was fawning over the toni satchel at the outlet anddecided to put one on my list. I like the charli a little better than the toni, it seems that the only difference is the trim style. And if it is a gift,  I wont return it


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice to visit again...this forum is just dangerous for me. Ive been minimizing my bag purchasing. My hubby has been making me slip lately! He bought me two Dooneys home from Vegas and told me to buy this one last week.
> He doesnt know I ordered two colors though!



Now that's a nice husband!  It often donwe see a husband fueling the madness! I know what you mean. It's hard and tempting sometimes seeing all of these beautiful bags and photos. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I put the zip zip and the Charli on my list. I don't really want both, just one or the other, in hunter.  I finally crossed over to the satchel side, I have been a hobo girl for years. But I was fawning over the toni satchel at the outlet anddecided to put one on my list. I like the charli a little better than the toni, it seems that the only difference is the trim style. And if it is a gift,  I wont return it


I really havent been looking too much lately, I dont even know what the Toni style is, Ill have to check it out. I love the zip zip, I have Bordeaux saffiano zip zip and a patent one in white and 3 bitsy zips! Im just the opposite of you, I have alot of satchels and just started getting a few hobos! Not Dooney though. One Coach Phoebe and an Amy Kestenberg.
Cant wait to see which one you get for Christmas.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Now that's a nice husband!  It often donwe see a husband fueling the madness! I know what you mean. It's hard and tempting sometimes seeing all of these beautiful bags and photos. Let us know what you decide.


Hes a sweetie for sure!  We just celebrated our 32nd year DATING ANNIVERSARY (married 22 years) and Im only 48! LOL...High School Sweet Hearts


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I just looked up the Toni and Charli! They are very similar in shape to my Suede Darcy in Hunter in the pic above.That was one of the bags my hubby bought me when he went to Vegas this Fall. Its a nice size and a little more roomy than the zip zip, but I love both styles.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I put the zip zip and the Charli on my list. I don't really want both, just one or the other, in hunter.  I finally crossed over to the satchel side, I have been a hobo girl for years. But I was fawning over the toni satchel at the outlet anddecided to put one on my list. I like the charli a little better than the toni, it seems that the only difference is the trim style. And if it is a gift,  I wont return it


Not sure I posted right above


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> View attachment 3536592


Oh that suede is so pretty!!


Thatsmypurse said:


> Not sure I posted right above


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hes a sweetie for sure!  We just celebrated our 32nd year DATING ANNIVERSARY (married 22 years) and Im only 48! LOL...High School Sweet Hearts


That is awesome,  I love hearing about happy couples [emoji173] . We hit 22 years married this year too, high school sweethearts also. I can't believe we are in our 40s, when did that happen lol.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> That is awesome,  I love hearing about happy couples [emoji173] . We hit 22 years married this year too, high school sweethearts also. I can't believe we are in our 40s, when did that happen lol.


I  know, Crazy! So funny we've  both been married same number of years! Yeah the suede is really pretty, I'll have to take my own real life pic of my bag. It really is a nice one.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> I really havent been looking too much lately, I dont even know what the Toni style is, Ill have to check it out. I love the zip zip, I have Bordeaux saffiano zip zip and a patent one in white and 3 bitsy zips! Im just the opposite of you, I have alot of satchels and just started getting a few hobos! Not Dooney though. One Coach Phoebe and an Amy Kestenberg.
> Cant wait to see which one you get for Christmas.


I like the Coach Harley hobo, Coach really knows how to do a great Saddle color. I dont have it on my list because I have so many hobos. I figure one day I will find a great price and swipe it up.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hes a sweetie for sure!  We just celebrated our 32nd year DATING ANNIVERSARY (married 22 years) and Im only 48! LOL...High School Sweet Hearts



You are one of the lucky ones. This is a great story. [emoji4]



BadWolf10 said:


> That is awesome,  I love hearing about happy couples [emoji173] . We hit 22 years married this year too, high school sweethearts also. I can't believe we are in our 40s, when did that happen lol.



You are lucky too BW. I love these stories. [emoji106]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> You are one of the lucky ones. This is a great story. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky too BW. I love these stories. [emoji106]


I am very lucky..... Hubby is one of the good ones


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> You are one of the lucky ones. This is a great story. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are lucky too BW. I love these stories. [emoji106]



My DH and I,  22 years too [emoji132].


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> My DH and I,  22 years too [emoji132].


That is awesome!![emoji173]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> My DH and I,  22 years too [emoji132].



Another lucky one! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> My DH and I,  22 years too [emoji132].


Thats so funny, all three of us 22 years! Congrats to us all!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

You are not going to believe this.  My husband and I have been married 22 years, too and we also met in high school.  He is pretty amazing.  I do not know how I got so lucky.  He is going to make me a Dooney room.  He's a keeper.


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> You are not going to believe this.  My husband and I have been married 22 years, too and we also met in high school.  He is pretty amazing.  I do not know how I got so lucky.  He is going to make me a Dooney room.  He's a keeper.


That is so awesome!! A Dooney room?!? He sounds like a keeper for sure! We are all lucky ladies!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

LifeIsDucky said:


> You are not going to believe this.  My husband and I have been married 22 years, too and we also met in high school.  He is pretty amazing.  I do not know how I got so lucky.  He is going to make me a Dooney room.  He's a keeper.


CRAY-Z Coincidence! Thats awesome! And it sounds like all of our hubbys are pretty great! Wish I had the space for a Dooney Room. My hubby keeps suggesting display shelves for our bed room. Now they are on my shelves in my closet ,my corner cabinet in my Den and by bookcase in my living room!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  congratulations to all who are celebrating 22 happy years of marriage.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  congratulations to all who are celebrating 22 happy years of marriage.



Thank you,  LJ. .


----------



## handbags4me

I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.  



These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.


----------



## MrsKC

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902



Everything is lovely!  I have wanted one of those pebbled satchels forever. The Alto is stunning,  I can see why you can't stop staring at her! 
Yay one the better deal on Elisa!


----------



## Lucyrcat

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902



that Alto makes me breath really hard. Gorgeous, both bags.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902



ALL Beautiful, and 2 out of 4 isn't too bad. Cant wait to see your florentine Elisa when she arrives


----------



## handbags4me

MrsKC said:


> Everything is lovely!  I have wanted one of those pebbled satchels forever. The Alto is stunning,  I can see why you can't stop staring at her!
> Yay one the better deal on Elisa!





Lucyrcat said:


> that Alto makes me breath really hard. Gorgeous, both bags.





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> ALL Beautiful, and 2 out of 4 isn't too bad. Cant wait to see your florentine Elisa when she arrives



Thanks everyone!  Miss ivy satchel went for her first outing today (added the strap from my pebble zip zip).  The wrinkles bother me a little, but I figure with more use they will work themselves out.  She holds more than I thought!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  Miss ivy satchel went for her first outing today (added the strap from my pebble zip zip).  The wrinkles bother me a little, but I figure with more use they will work themselves out.  She holds more than I thought!
> View attachment 3538076



I LOVE the color and I also love the hang tag on that one. I wish they still used that on their newer bags.


----------



## BadWolf10

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902


Beautiful bags!! I have been oogling the Aubrey, so pretty, but she is a bit heavy. The measurements show it as the same size as the zip zip but not sure about that. And its over 2 lbs :-/ Beautiful bags!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902


You have excellent taste in handbags.    I hope you enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902


Lovely bags! I like all of them.


----------



## Purse Nut

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.



I really, really, really want this bag! I can't decide between Bordeaux or Ginger!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Toscana Side Zip Satchel in natural.   OMG, this bag is stunning.


Whoa! How did I miss this one? That bag IS stunning. OMG is right! I love it. We may need more pics of this one.


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902


Sorry they did not work but I think you made the right choice with the florentine as replacement.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> I've gone a bit overboard lately with all the sales and deals.  Picked up these two during Dooney's Thanksgiving weekend sale - the marine Alto Angelina and the classic All Weather leather satchel in Ivy.  The Alto is gorgeous,  smaller than i anticipated but I can't stop staring at her!!  The AWL is that amazing, pebbly leather and I've been wanting this color for Fall/Winter.
> View attachment 3537883
> View attachment 3537884
> 
> These two were impulse buys - not on my radar until I watched the QVC video on Aubrey and saw some lovely reveals of the Elisa here.  Both are Midnight color - even though Aubrey looks black here.  Both are going back.  Aubrey just too big for me in this shape of bag and Elisa is a beauty, but the Florentine Elisa in T-Moro from today's Day 4 sale is on it's way to replace her!!  I need to be restrained.
> View attachment 3537902



Beautiful additions to your collection! That alto is gorgeous! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Well my new bag arrived. It's SMALL! It also is pebbled. I like pebbled leather but in florentine I like smooth. It's still beautiful but going back


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Well my new bag arrived. It's SMALL! It also is pebbled. I like pebbled leather but in florentine I like smooth. It's still beautiful but going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541796
> View attachment 3541797
> View attachment 3541798



That color is stunning!  Are you going to try for an exchange,  you got such a great price.


----------



## momjules

I'm not going to exchange it. It was a great price but it won't go anywhere near my shoulder. I have a outlet thirty minutes away so I'll try to get there soon.


----------



## Ness7386

SEWDimples said:


> Is this the same bag on sale for 12 Days of Dooney? If so, it is now $179.


Yes it is.  But I only paid $129

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> I'm not going to exchange it. It was a great price but it won't go anywhere near my shoulder. I have a outlet thirty minutes away so I'll try to get there soon.



Well, you do need to be able to carry it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ness7386 said:


> Yes it is.  But I only paid $129
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Cool. I could not see the price clearly. Great deal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Well my new bag arrived. It's SMALL! It also is pebbled. I like pebbled leather but in florentine I like smooth. It's still beautiful but going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541796
> View attachment 3541797
> View attachment 3541798


You need to be happy with the handbag... both the size and the look of the leather.  I like the color and don't think I mind the pebbling (although I prefer smooth too),  but it's hard to judge the size from a photo.  And since it's your handbag,  it's your decision.   Sounds like it was an easy decision.   As they say.... next.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Well my new bag arrived. It's SMALL! It also is pebbled. I like pebbled leather but in florentine I like smooth. It's still beautiful but going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541796
> View attachment 3541797
> View attachment 3541798



I'm sorry it didn't work out. It is pretty, but it has to be functional. Have fun at the outlet!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Well my new bag arrived. It's SMALL! It also is pebbled. I like pebbled leather but in florentine I like smooth. It's still beautiful but going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541796
> View attachment 3541797
> View attachment 3541798


Oh shes adorable!! But if she isnt a good fit, I agree about sending her back. Have fun at the outlet!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast. 
She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine. 
I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either. 
Have a great day girls!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!


She is gorgeous!! How big is she? She seems like a decent size but not huge like some flo's..... love the color!!!


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!



Your bag looks very pretty! Please let us know how you like using the strap. I haven't seen it in real life yet.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> She is gorgeous!! How big is she? She seems like a decent size but not huge like some flo's..... love the color!!!



Thank you BW! 
Here is the link with the measurements.  She is smaller than I  normally carry and all my normal stuff fits fine. But, there is no room for any extras --like gloves, etc.

http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...10&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Your bag looks very pretty! Please let us know how you like using the strap. I haven't seen it in real life yet.



MJ, I will report back with a strap evaluation .


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Thank you BW!
> Here is the link with the measurements.  She is smaller than I  normally carry and all my normal stuff fits fine. But, there is no room for any extras --like gloves, etc.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...10&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


Oh thats a great size!! Thanks for the link [emoji3] . This one just might go on my long term wish list. [emoji173]


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh thats a great size!! Thanks for the link [emoji3] . This one just might go on my long term wish list. [emoji173]



Your welcome!  I did get her on sale, so that helped!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!


She's gorgeous. I want this one.
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Your bag looks very pretty! Please let us know how you like using the strap. I haven't seen it in real life yet.


I love these new straps. They don't look as pretty as leather straps but they are so comfy. My Roxy and my nylon x body have these new straps and I love them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!



Hi KC!
She's beautiful! I'm glad the strap is better than you expected.  The more I carry Ruby, the more I love the strap!  I know what you mean about the leather interior being hard to explain.  It's not raw leather (it feels like that on the inside slip pockets), but it doesn't feel like you think it would feel if the interior leather was on the outside. (Does that make sense at all? )

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I love these new straps. They don't look as pretty as leather straps but they are so comfy. My Roxy and my nylon x body have these new straps and I love them.



Happy Friday-EVE MB!
Are you still traveling?  I agree with you completely about the strap.  It's not as pretty but it's oh so comfy! The only time I didn't have it attached to my satchel was when my sister and I walked down the street to meet friends for drinks one night. She seemed "dressier" for a night out without the strap.  But I would never leave home without the strap during the day when I'm out and about.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous. I want this one.
> Congrats!



Thanks MB,  I think you will really like her.  Different from many of our existing bags.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> She's beautiful! I'm glad the strap is better than you expected.  The more I carry Ruby, the more I love the strap!  I know what you mean about the leather interior being hard to explain.  It's not raw leather (it feels like that on the inside slip pockets), but it doesn't feel like you think it would feel if the interior leather was on the outside. (Does that make sense at all? )
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!



Thank you  and it makes complete sense!
Hope you and Ruby are having a great day !


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday-EVE MB!
> Are you still traveling?  I agree with you completely about the strap.  It's not as pretty but it's oh so comfy! The only time I didn't have it attached to my satchel was when my sister and I walked down the street to meet friends for drinks one night. She seemed "dressier" for a night out without the strap.  But I would never leave home without the strap during the day when I'm out and about.


Happy Friday evening GF! 
Yes, I'm still in Kansas City. I fly back until Saturday afternoon. l'm counting the hours. can't wait to go back. it's kind of cold here.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!



Oh she's lovely. The details on this collection are stunning. I can't wait to try it. Have a great day too. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oh she's lovely. The details on this collection are stunning. I can't wait to try it. Have a great day too. Enjoy!



Thank you TB, let us know when they arrive at the Outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thank you TB, let us know when they arrive at the Outlet.



I sure will! [emoji106]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thank you BW!
> Here is the link with the measurements.  She is smaller than I  normally carry and all my normal stuff fits fine. But, there is no room for any extras --like gloves, etc.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/florentine-cr...10&cgid=dooney-collections-florentine-toscana


Enjoy your new handbag.   I think it's the narrow base that makes the bag feel smaller.   I have that feeling with the small Lexington.... it's not the length or the height that's the limiting factor,  but the fact that the base isn't very wide.  On your Toscana,  the leather is structured,  like the Lexington,  so the sides don't swell out when you want to add more stuff.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.   I think it's the narrow base that makes the bag feel smaller.   I have that feeling with the small Lexington.... it's not the length or the height that's the limiting factor,  but the fact that the base isn't very wide.  On your Toscana,  the leather is structured,  like the Lexington,  so the sides don't swell out when you want to add more stuff.



Hi LJ, yes your right. This will certainly be something different for me, but I think I am going to like it.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Ok, after arriving Saturday at my son's,  and I got the box on Monday,  finally today the wrapping is off. I would have taken more pictures but all the lighting is terrible,  it's so overcast.
> She really is beautiful,  very smooth. I believe I will wear her crossbody.  The strap is so nice, much more than I expected.  The hardware is gorgeous.  She smells very nice, but not quite as strong as the original florentine.
> I will try to get a pic on the body later so you get an idea of size.
> The leather interior is hard to describe. ....I'm not exactly sure what it feels like--not really like leather but not like fabric either.
> Have a great day girls!!



i LOVE this one, simple classic and BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> i LOVE this one, simple classic and BEAUTIFUL.



Thanks IHB4


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thank you  and it makes complete sense!
> *Hope you and Ruby are having a great day !*



Thanks KC!  Ruby and I had a great day!  She's having a trail by "water".   It has rained most of this week.  Yesterday we were on 7 buses, riding around SF for groceries and lunch.  I'm completely comfortable with her in the rain now.  Poor Olivia is so upset.  She thought these rainy days were going to be her opportunity to be freed from my sister's closet.  But at this point I can't think about leaving the house without Ruby. (Olivia is taunting her. She told her she better enjoy it while it lasts! )


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks KC!  Ruby and I had a great day!  She's having a trail by "water".   It has rained most of this week.  Yesterday we were on 7 buses, riding around SF for groceries and lunch.  I'm completely comfortable with her in the rain now.  Poor Olivia is so upset.  She thought these rainy days were going to be her opportunity to be freed from my sister's closet.  But at this point I can't think about leaving the house without Ruby. (Olivia is taunting her. She told her she better enjoy it while it lasts! )



Too funny! Maybe we should call this the saga of the two red satchels....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Too funny! Maybe we should call this the saga of the two red satchels....



  "The Tale of Two Handbags".


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> "The Tale of Two Handbags".



[emoji5]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Finally bright enough in my house for a little photo shoot. My recent purchases. The Ginger Side Zip Toscana is so nice. I love everything about this one. It is NOT heavy and the perfect size for me. I don't think this will be my every day running errands bag, but I am sure I will wear her often.












and with it unzipped ( I will probably never use this feature, but it is pretty)


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,

Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!




and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL




and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam 




and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Finally bright enough in my house for a little photo shoot. My recent purchases. The Ginger Side Zip Toscana is so nice. I love everything about this one. It is NOT heavy and the perfect size for me. I don't think this will be my every day running errands bag, but I am sure I will wear her often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with it unzipped ( I will probably never use this feature, but it is pretty)



Mornin' Ihb!

Ginger is beautiful!  I love this style in the Toscana line! If I didn't need a zip top bag, this would have been my first choice.
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets


  WOW! What a stunning collection!  Enjoy carrying Miss Mauve today!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets



Oh my goodness,  those are lovely and it looks like Santa came early to your house! The mauve sloan tempted me to!  
Your Toscana is divine and I love the sides unzipped.  Sun is out, enjoy your new lovelies .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

IHeart:  you have been very busy.   All your new handbags are beautiful.  I love the ginger Toscana and
the colors on the hobos are beautiful.   Also,  the twist strap is very nice.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me [emoji813] She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Oh. My. GOSH !!!! Soooo pretty!! Love att 3!!! That mauve, woohoo I will have to put that on my wish list. Only on qvc right?? And gray and navy, Boom!! Love them!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Finally bright enough in my house for a little photo shoot. My recent purchases. The Ginger Side Zip Toscana is so nice. I love everything about this one. It is NOT heavy and the perfect size for me. I don't think this will be my every day running errands bag, but I am sure I will wear her often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with it unzipped ( I will probably never use this feature, but it is pretty)


Stunning!!!


----------



## momjules

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets



How. Eautiful all the colors are. Love all your bags!


----------



## momjules

I meant beautiful but eatiful works too!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me [emoji813] She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Sooo i just placed an order with the Q for mauve.... dont tell hubby, I fell off the bag ban wagon lol.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks Girls, I love them all too, and am feeling a bit of that handbag guilt we all know so well. I plan to enjoy them ALL. 
 BW, You are going to Looove Miss Mauve, Definitely worth breaking the rules for, You'll see, and yes, only at QVC, _while supplies last_ as they say


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Thanks Girls, I love them all too, and am feeling a bit of that handbag guilt we all know so well. I plan to enjoy them ALL.
> BW, You are going to Looove Miss Mauve, Definitely worth breaking the rules for, You'll see, and yes, only at QVC, _while supplies last_ as they say


I feel giddy lol.... my first qvc order. I am not a pink girl,  like you I have been looking for a good pink thats pink shade but not PINK lol. Cant wait to see her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Score 1 for the Dark Side!
Soooo, last week I was  here, at my sister's apartment watching one of the Dooney shows on the DVR. (I set up a series recording on her TV so I wouldn't miss shows when I'm here.) She was sitting at her desk, working on her computer, and looking up at the TV from time to time.  I looked over at her at one point and she was taking her card out of her wallet.  I asked her what she was buying and she said, like a guilty child, "Nothing!"  I asked her why she pulled out her card if she's not buying anything? She confessed she ordered the Kenzie CBB in Red Tartan! This is the first Dooney she bought on her own.  I gave her a red triple zip CBB in 2013 and she used it every day (that's all she needs).  She wanted it in black but she wasn't going to look for it.  I set out on a mission to find one in black, and I finally found one at the outlet about a year or so ago. Now that one is her every day bag.  For her to watch a Dooney show and actually buy a bag (and try to sneak behind my back!) says she's joining the Dark Side of Dooney! 
I thought it was going to be too small for her but it fits the few things she carries.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Score 1 for the Dark Side!
> Soooo, last week I was  here, at my sister's apartment watching one of the Dooney shows on the DVR. (I set up a series recording on her TV so I wouldn't miss shows when I'm here.) She was sitting at her desk, working on her computer, and looking up at the TV from time to time.  I looked over at her at one point and she was taking her card out of her wallet.  I asked her what she was buying and she said, like a guilty child, "Nothing!"  I asked her why she pulled out her card if she's not buying anything? She confessed she ordered the Kenzie CBB in Red Tartan! This is the first Dooney she bought on her own.  I gave her a red triple zip CBB in 2013 and she used it every day (that's all she needs).  She wanted it in black but she wasn't going to look for it.  I set out on a mission to find one in black, and I finally found one at the outlet about a year or so ago. Now that one is her every day bag.  For her to watch a Dooney show and actually buy a bag (and try to sneak behind my back!) says she's joining the Dark Side of Dooney!
> I thought it was going to be too small for her but it fits the few things she carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544324
> View attachment 3544325


Tell her welcome to the dark side! We have cookies and Dooneys!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Tell her welcome to the dark side! We have cookies and Dooneys!!!!



  She would have joined sooner if she had known about the cookies!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I feel giddy lol.... my first qvc order. I am not a pink girl,  like you I have been looking for a good pink thats pink shade but not PINK lol. Cant wait to see her.



Oh my goodness,  welcome! 
I bet you love the bag!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Score 1 for the Dark Side!
> Soooo, last week I was  here, at my sister's apartment watching one of the Dooney shows on the DVR. (I set up a series recording on her TV so I wouldn't miss shows when I'm here.) She was sitting at her desk, working on her computer, and looking up at the TV from time to time.  I looked over at her at one point and she was taking her card out of her wallet.  I asked her what she was buying and she said, like a guilty child, "Nothing!"  I asked her why she pulled out her card if she's not buying anything? She confessed she ordered the Kenzie CBB in Red Tartan! This is the first Dooney she bought on her own.  I gave her a red triple zip CBB in 2013 and she used it every day (that's all she needs).  She wanted it in black but she wasn't going to look for it.  I set out on a mission to find one in black, and I finally found one at the outlet about a year or so ago. Now that one is her every day bag.  For her to watch a Dooney show and actually buy a bag (and try to sneak behind my back!) says she's joining the Dark Side of Dooney!
> I thought it was going to be too small for her but it fits the few things she carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544324
> View attachment 3544325



Looks like you and Ruby are rubbing off on her. .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Looks like you and Ruby are rubbing off on her. .


I worked too hard to give Ruby any credit!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Finally bright enough in my house for a little photo shoot. My recent purchases. The Ginger Side Zip Toscana is so nice. I love everything about this one. It is NOT heavy and the perfect size for me. I don't think this will be my every day running errands bag, but I am sure I will wear her often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with it unzipped ( I will probably never use this feature, but it is pretty)





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets



They are all beautiful! I love that Ginger and the mauve hobo is so pretty. Enjoy them! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Sooo i just placed an order with the Q for mauve.... dont tell hubby, I fell off the bag ban wagon lol.



Congrats BW! I hope you love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Score 1 for the Dark Side!
> Soooo, last week I was  here, at my sister's apartment watching one of the Dooney shows on the DVR. (I set up a series recording on her TV so I wouldn't miss shows when I'm here.) She was sitting at her desk, working on her computer, and looking up at the TV from time to time.  I looked over at her at one point and she was taking her card out of her wallet.  I asked her what she was buying and she said, like a guilty child, "Nothing!"  I asked her why she pulled out her card if she's not buying anything? She confessed she ordered the Kenzie CBB in Red Tartan! This is the first Dooney she bought on her own.  I gave her a red triple zip CBB in 2013 and she used it every day (that's all she needs).  She wanted it in black but she wasn't going to look for it.  I set out on a mission to find one in black, and I finally found one at the outlet about a year or so ago. Now that one is her every day bag.  For her to watch a Dooney show and actually buy a bag (and try to sneak behind my back!) says she's joining the Dark Side of Dooney!
> I thought it was going to be too small for her but it fits the few things she carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544324
> View attachment 3544325



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You and Ruby did good! Please tell your sister that we all say welcome! I have to say this really cracked me up. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Finally bright enough in my house for a little photo shoot. My recent purchases. The Ginger Side Zip Toscana is so nice. I love everything about this one. It is NOT heavy and the perfect size for me. I don't think this will be my every day running errands bag, but I am sure I will wear her often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with it unzipped ( I will probably never use this feature, but it is pretty)



OMG, it is gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> And here are my latest small pebbled Sloans all from QVC on clearance,
> 
> Miss MAUVE, and I just love this color. I have always wanted a pink bag, but didn't want anything really bright. This one is just right for me  She is photographing a little brighter than IRL. Moved right into her today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the Graphite, also photographing a little brighter than IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the midnight blue because, NAVY is my jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for kicks.. a sister shot, We'll just call them the triplets


Wow, how to choose a favorite of that bunch. The colors.......so pretty! You did very well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> You and Ruby did good! Please tell your sister that we all say welcome! I have to say this really cracked me up.




 Thanks! I'll tell my sister!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Score 1 for the Dark Side!
> Soooo, last week I was  here, at my sister's apartment watching one of the Dooney shows on the DVR. (I set up a series recording on her TV so I wouldn't miss shows when I'm here.) She was sitting at her desk, working on her computer, and looking up at the TV from time to time.  I looked over at her at one point and she was taking her card out of her wallet.  I asked her what she was buying and she said, like a guilty child, "Nothing!"  I asked her why she pulled out her card if she's not buying anything? She confessed she ordered the Kenzie CBB in Red Tartan! This is the first Dooney she bought on her own.  I gave her a red triple zip CBB in 2013 and she used it every day (that's all she needs).  She wanted it in black but she wasn't going to look for it.  I set out on a mission to find one in black, and I finally found one at the outlet about a year or so ago. Now that one is her every day bag.  For her to watch a Dooney show and actually buy a bag (and try to sneak behind my back!) says she's joining the Dark Side of Dooney!
> I thought it was going to be too small for her but it fits the few things she carries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544324
> View attachment 3544325


Dooney handbags can become addictive.  Tell you sister we welcome her with open arms.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Dooney handbags can become addictive.*  Tell you sister we welcome her with open arms.



Hi LJ!
I warned her about that!   Thanks! I'l tell her!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Thanks Girls, I love them all too, and am feeling a bit of that handbag guilt we all know so well. I plan to enjoy them ALL.
> BW, You are going to Looove Miss Mauve, Definitely worth breaking the rules for, You'll see, and yes, only at QVC, _while supplies last_ as they say


So I cant wait to get her!! But I have a quick question.... I usually buy a wallet to match, but I was thinking..... would the elephant colored wallet coordinate ok with mauve?? Or maybe dusty blue??? I guess I need to see when she gets here


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I cant wait to get her!! But I have a quick question.... I usually buy a wallet to match, but I was thinking..... would the elephant colored wallet coordinate ok with mauve?? Or maybe dusty blue??? I guess I need to see when she gets here


*BW:*  you can better judge when the handbag arrives.  The elephant might work,  but I think if you really want to coordinate the colors,  them matching the trim on the handbag (or something in that color range) would look very sharp.  Do you have any caramel or tan or desert or natural wallets in your collection?


----------



## BadWolf10

I actually dont.... maybe I should consider that color....


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  you can better judge when the handbag arrives.  The elephant might work,  but I think if you really want to coordinate the colors,  them matching the trim on the handbag (or something in that color range) would look very sharp.  Do you have any caramel or tan or desert or natural wallets in your collection?



I just got the Daphne crossbody wallet in caramel and really like the color. It would go woth just about anything, even black, and I typically don't like crossing browns with black.

Elephant pebble grains looked pretty gray to me in person so I think it would go with the mauve.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I just got the Daphne crossbody wallet in caramel and really like the color. It would go woth just about anything, even black, and I typically don't like crossing browns with black.
> 
> Elephant pebble grains looked pretty gray to me in person so I think it would go with the mauve.


The caramel is  beautiful shade, its very classy. I have been looking at elephant but I agree its a little too gray for me I think. I may just keep an eye out for mauve to come to the outlets or dooney.com.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I actually dont.... maybe I should consider that color....


If you got that color caramel,  it would probably work really well with other bags you own or might buy that had that color, or similar trim.  I think matching the trim is equally as good as matching the color of the handbag.
I don't match my wallet to my handbag.   I think it's a very elegant look to coordinate or match the wallet and the handbag,  but I change handbags very often and can't be bothered to change the wallet also.   So,  I use a wallet for 3 months and then switch.   My wallets don't match or coordinate with my handbags.  My personal criterial are that they be visible on the inside of the handbag,  not too heavy,  and easy for me to use.   I have a lot of beautiful wallets, including some Dooney,  that rarely get used.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> If you got that color caramel,  it would probably work really well with other bags you own or might buy that had that color, or similar trim.  I think matching the trim is equally as good as matching the color of the handbag.
> I don't match my wallet to my handbag.   I think it's a very elegant look to coordinate or match the wallet and the handbag,  but I change handbags very often and can't be bothered to change the wallet also.   So,  I use a wallet for 3 months and then switch.   My wallets don't match or coordinate with my handbags.  My personal criterial are that they be visible on the inside of the handbag,  not too heavy,  and easy for me to use.   I have a lot of beautiful wallets, including some Dooney,  that rarely get used.


I am a little ocd, and i haven't found THE wallet that matches all handbags for me  I like the phone wristlet and Continental style wallets..... caramel seems to be the closest to the trim color.... I wish I could find a wallet that was exactly the trim color, it would definitely make it easier (and cheaper when I decide to get a new bag :-/).


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Camo ducks in da houz.        I jus' love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



I just came to the forum looking for pics of this bag. The Camo bags are 80% off at ILD with promo code duck. Your pic helped me pick this one. I got it for $55 shipped....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I just came to the forum looking for pics of this bag. The Camo bags are 80% off at ILD with promo code duck. Your pic helped me pick this one. I got it for $55 shipped....


Omg thats awesome!! After seeing your post, I just ordered the hobo for $56!! I have been stalking this one for months. But for 56, I cant pass it up!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg thats awesome!! After seeing your post, I just ordered the hobo for $56!! I have been stalking this one for months. But for 56, I cant pass it up!!



LOL!!! Glad to enable.....[emoji16]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL!!! Glad to enable.....[emoji16]


Hehe thanks!!! [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok y'all..... couple of handbag changes for me.... after trying so hard to feel like carrying the sloan worked for me, I am giving up. Its beautiful but feels awkward. I think its the flap. So..... I am exchanging the desert sloan for a Charli satchel, and I cancelled the sloan order in mauve from QVC. I am going to find a satchel in mauve instead....  I love my sophie but it gets heavy, and I am sure the sloan will continue to feel that way to me also..... so back it goes. I am very excited about the Charli tho, nice size and I love the strap. (I checked them out in the outlet ).  Maybe they will come out with mauve in that bag  i probably sound crazy for flip flopping (I actually am a little crazy [emoji13] hehe) but it just isnt feeling right. The pebble grain hobo and charli and much better sizes for me.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok y'all..... couple of handbag changes for me.... after trying so hard to feel like carrying the sloan worked for me, I am giving up. Its beautiful but feels awkward. I think its the flap. So..... I am exchanging the desert sloan for a Charli satchel, and I cancelled the sloan order in mauve from QVC. I am going to find a satchel in mauve instead....  I love my sophie but it gets heavy, and I am sure the sloan will continue to feel that way to me also..... so back it goes. I am very excited about the Charli tho, nice size and I love the strap. (I checked them out in the outlet ).  Maybe they will come out with mauve in that bag  i probably sound crazy for flip flopping (I actually am a little crazy [emoji13] hehe) but it just isnt feeling right. The pebble grain hobo and charli and much better sizes for me.



It's ok BW, sometimes you have to carry a bag to tell how it is going to work for you.  Hope you find something you love in mauve!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok y'all..... couple of handbag changes for me.... after trying so hard to feel like carrying the sloan worked for me, I am giving up. Its beautiful but feels awkward. I think its the flap. So..... I am exchanging the desert sloan for a Charli satchel, and I cancelled the sloan order in mauve from QVC. I am going to find a satchel in mauve instead....  I love my sophie but it gets heavy, and I am sure the sloan will continue to feel that way to me also..... so back it goes. I am very excited about the Charli tho, nice size and I love the strap. (I checked them out in the outlet ).  Maybe they will come out with mauve in that bag * i probably sound crazy for flip flopping (I actually am a little crazy* [emoji13] hehe) but it just isnt feeling right. The pebble grain hobo and charli and much better sizes for me.



Mornin' BW!
You don't sound crazy, and you're not crazy at all! (Does that make me crazy for saying that? ) I completely understand!  There are styles I love the look of, but once I load them I know they have to go back.  They just won't work for me. When I'm on this forum I see pics of beautiful bags that weren't on my radar before, or I'm out and about I see a woman carrying a bag and I think I can pull off the style too.  But it doesn't work for me.  I have to remind myself what styles work for me and not be pulled in by the beauty or the (seemingly) ease someone else has carrying it.
Enjoy Charli!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok y'all..... couple of handbag changes for me.... after trying so hard to feel like carrying the sloan worked for me, I am giving up. Its beautiful but feels awkward. I think its the flap. So..... I am exchanging the desert sloan for a Charli satchel, and I cancelled the sloan order in mauve from QVC. I am going to find a satchel in mauve instead....  I love my sophie but it gets heavy, and I am sure the sloan will continue to feel that way to me also..... so back it goes. I am very excited about the Charli tho, nice size and I love the strap. (I checked them out in the outlet ).  Maybe they will come out with mauve in that bag  i probably sound crazy for flip flopping (I actually am a little crazy [emoji13] hehe) but it just isnt feeling right. The pebble grain hobo and charli and much better sizes for me.


Not crazy.... very smart.  There are lots of beautiful handbags,  but the only ones we should keep are those that work for us.   We all have different handbag 'needs' and that's ok.   I see lots of beautiful hobos and I have to remind myself that I need a handbag that I can easily carry in my hand,  not on my shoulder.   And I prefer a zipper and a double strap that isn't too long.   I'm glad you came to your decision while you could still return the handbag and cancel the mauve.   I'm sure there will be some other styles in mauve coming out.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> It's ok BW, sometimes you have to carry a bag to tell how it is going to work for you.  Hope you find something you love in mauve!





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' BW!
> You don't sound crazy, and you're not crazy at all! (Does that make me crazy for saying that? [emoji23]) I completely understand!  There are styles I love the look of, but once I load them I know they have to go back.  They just won't work for me. When I'm on this forum I see pics of beautiful bags that weren't on my radar before, or I'm out and about I see a woman carrying a bag and I think I can pull off the style too.  But it doesn't work for me.  I have to remind myself what styles work for me and not be pulled in by the beauty or the (seemingly) ease someone else has carrying it.
> Enjoy Charli! [emoji2]





lavenderjunkie said:


> Not crazy.... very smart.  There are lots of beautiful handbags,  but the only ones we should keep are those that work for us.   We all have different handbag 'needs' and that's ok.   I see lots of beautiful hobos and I have to remind myself that I need a handbag that I can easily carry in my hand,  not on my shoulder.   And I prefer a zipper and a double strap that isn't too long.   I'm glad you came to your decision while you could still return the handbag and cancel the mauve.   I'm sure there will be some other styles in mauve coming out.


Thanks ladies [emoji5] . I think there are soooo many beautiful bags, but many dont work for me. I LOVE the look of the Flos and I have tried on the satchels at the outlet, just too heavy for me. Even my Flo twist hobo is a bit awkward and a tad heavy, but it was a gift from hubby so it stays [emoji6] . I think I need to just admire everyone's beauties and stick to what I know works for me. But its so easy to get seduced by a beautiful bag. 

I am so glad I have you ladies to chat with about this! Hubby is a fantastic man, but he really doesnt care about handbags. And my best girlfriend doesnt even carry a wallet, wtw?!? Lol. I am so glad you get me


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok y'all..... couple of handbag changes for me.... after trying so hard to feel like carrying the sloan worked for me, I am giving up. Its beautiful but feels awkward. I think its the flap. So..... I am exchanging the desert sloan for a Charli satchel, and I cancelled the sloan order in mauve from QVC. I am going to find a satchel in mauve instead....  I love my sophie but it gets heavy, and I am sure the sloan will continue to feel that way to me also..... so back it goes. I am very excited about the Charli tho, nice size and I love the strap. (I checked them out in the outlet ).  Maybe they will come out with mauve in that bag  i probably sound crazy for flip flopping (I actually am a little crazy [emoji13] hehe) but it just isnt feeling right. The pebble grain hobo and charli and much better sizes for me.



It's all part of our handbag journey. [emoji4] I hope you love carrying the Charli. It sure is cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks ladies [emoji5] . I think there are soooo many beautiful bags, but many dont work for me. I LOVE the look of the Flos and I have tried on the satchels at the outlet, just too heavy for me. Even my Flo twist hobo is a bit awkward and a tad heavy, but it was a gift from hubby so it stays [emoji6] . I think I need to just admire everyone's beauties and stick to what I know works for me. But its so easy to get seduced by a beautiful bag.
> 
> I am so glad I have you ladies to chat with about this! Hubby is a fantastic man, but he really doesnt care about handbags. And my best girlfriend doesnt even carry a wallet, wtw?!? Lol. I am so glad you get me



Ditto! That's why this is such a great place to hang out. [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
Remove  her  bag  ban!!
Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!


----------



## BlazenHsss

The  snake  embossed  Barlow satchel  
No  clue  what  color.  Light  grey?  Seems  too  light  to  have  been  Charcoal.


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!


She is gorgeous!! Welcome back, and I am so sorry to hear you have had a bad year..... a little Dooney therapy always helps [emoji7] . I hope the holiday season and next year are filled with better days and wonderful people [emoji319]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Aaaaaaand  lastly,  the  one  find  I'm  particularly  pleased  with,
My very  first  in  this  style,  and  my  favorite  color  of  Florentine,
Miss  Crimson  Clayton!!


----------



## Ness7386

Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> She is gorgeous!! Welcome back, and I am so sorry to hear you have had a bad year..... a little Dooney therapy always helps [emoji7] . I hope the holiday season and next year are filled with better days and wonderful people [emoji319]


Thank  you!!  2016  was  definately a  kick  in  the  teeth.
I'm  looking  forward  to  it being  OVER


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Thank  you!!  2016  was  definately a  kick  in  the  teeth.
> I'm  looking  forward  to  it being  OVER



Blaze, your bags are lovely!  Welcome back and I hope 2017 is good to you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!





BlazenHsss said:


> Aaaaaaand  lastly,  the  one  find  I'm  particularly  pleased  with,
> My very  first  in  this  style,  and  my  favorite  color  of  Florentine,
> Miss  Crimson  Clayton!!



Welcome back BH! I'm sorry to hear how your year has been going.  But I love your sig line (is that what it's called?), "Fell down seven times. Stood up eight"  You sound like a strong person. Wishing you a better 2017.  "May the best of your past, be the worst of your future"!

I love your new bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Hi Ness!

What a great variety of styles and leathers! Looks like you had a fun time shopping! All your bags are beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## Ness7386

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Ness!
> 
> What a great variety of styles and leathers! Looks like you had a fun time shopping! All your bags are beautiful!
> Congrats!


Thx!  I did.  Had the best time ever!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow! What a productive trip you had!  
I am especially liking that Flynn!!


----------



## DBLover318

Congrats, Ness on all of your awesome purchases!  
I hope to head to the tent sale one of these years.


----------



## DBLover318

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!


I'm so sorry you had a rough year, BlazenHsss.  I'm sure your new beautiful bag will cheer you up a bit - Dooney does that!
I hope next year turns out to be a wonderful year for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her for months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!





BlazenHsss said:


> The  snake  embossed  Barlow satchel
> No  clue  what  color.  Light  grey?  Seems  too  light  to  have  been  Charcoal.





BlazenHsss said:


> Aaaaaaand  lastly,  the  one  find  I'm  particularly  pleased  with,
> My very  first  in  this  style,  and  my  favorite  color  of  Florentine,
> Miss  Crimson  Clayton!!



Congrats! All your bags are lovely.



Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats! You did good at the tent sale. I love the variety. Enjoy them all!



BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her foe months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her for months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!



I swear these are so much cuter than the stock photos. I'm even more excited now. Mine should arrive timorrow....


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her for months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!



So cute!


----------



## momjules

She's adorable!


----------



## DBLover318

That's the one I ordered yesterday.  It looks so cute and I'm soooooo excited to receive mine!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BlazenH:*  welcome back.  I hope 2017 is a great year for you and makes up for all the difficulties of 2016.   Your new handbags are all winners.  And when things get tough,  a girl needs a beautiful handbag (or 2 or 3 or more) to bring back some of the joy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ness*:  great haul.   Looks like you had great success at the tent sale this year.  Great choices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  glad you new duck handbag is a winner.  That pattern is so cute it's hard to resist.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!





BlazenHsss said:


> The  snake  embossed  Barlow satchel
> No  clue  what  color.  Light  grey?  Seems  too  light  to  have  been  Charcoal.





BlazenHsss said:


> Aaaaaaand  lastly,  the  one  find  I'm  particularly  pleased  with,
> My very  first  in  this  style,  and  my  favorite  color  of  Florentine,
> Miss  Crimson  Clayton!!



Wow, gorgeous bags! That snake is a stunner. I believe it's the grey. Welcome back. I'm sorry you had a tough year. Here's to hoping 2017 is a better one. I hope the Dooneys make you happy. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Nice haul! I would love to go to that tent sale someday. I hope you had a good time.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her for months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!



I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my one purchase from Day 13. It's so cute! Now I want one. This one is for my step daughter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my one purchase from Day 13. It's so cute! Now I want one. This one is for my step daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3550211



Hi TB!
It's so cute! Does she know she's getting it? Cuz that one would be mine and I'd get her something else.  Just kidding! I don't know how close in price it is to Day 13, but Dooney is having a 20% off the entire site until midnight ET on the 18th.  Is it still available?


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my one purchase from Day 13. It's so cute! Now I want one. This one is for my step daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3550211



Love it and now I want one.


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I swear these are so much cuter than the stock photos. I'm even more excited now. Mine should arrive timorrow....


You are going to love it!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  glad you new duck handbag is a winner.  That pattern is so cute it's hard to resist.


Thanks!! I don't usually do a patterned handbag but this one definitely works for me.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I love it! [emoji7]


Thanks!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my one purchase from Day 13. It's so cute! Now I want one. This one is for my step daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3550211


That is soooooo cute!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received these. They are the only patterned bags in my collection. The Camo ducks really grew on me probably because of the incredible price. Bucket $55 shipped and Satchel $70 shipped....[emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these. They are the only patterned bags in my collection. The Camo ducks really grew on me probably because of the incredible price. Bucket $55 shipped and Satchel $70 shipped....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3550782


So cute!!!!!


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my one purchase from Day 13. It's so cute! Now I want one. This one is for my step daughter.
> 
> View attachment 3550211



Wow! You really stepped out there! I thought the ducks were out of my comfort zone.you really got a bag with a wild side! I think I like that pattern too! Ugh!


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> Wow! You really stepped out there! I thought the ducks were out of my comfort zone.you really got a bag with a wild side! I think I like that pattern too! Ugh!



You're right. I jumped way out there. But, I actually really like them....[emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these. They are the only patterned bags in my collection. The Camo ducks really grew on me probably because of the incredible price. Bucket $55 shipped and Satchel $70 shipped....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3550782



Hi K!
If you're not keeping both that's going to be a hard decision. Both are nice and well priced!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## keishapie1973

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> If you're not keeping both that's going to be a hard decision. Both are nice and well priced!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Lol. Thanks. I'm keeping both. The price just can't be beat....


----------



## Stephg

Bone Bristol [emoji7] she's beautiful!


----------



## Ness7386

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!!! I dont know if its because I have been stalking her for months,  or because she is so easy to carry, or just because she is so darn cute, but I love her!!!


I just ordered mine today.  I can't wait to see her!


----------



## Ness7386

MrsKC said:


> Wow! What a productive trip you had!
> I am especially liking that Flynn!!


Yes, the Flynn has gorgeous smooth leather but I'm hoping to sell the Flynn for something a little smaller.


----------



## MrsKC

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, the Flynn has gorgeous smooth leather but I'm hoping to sell the Flynn for something a little smaller.



I have that bag in Taupe or Mushroom. ...still in the packing, but I do plan on using her ....


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Bone Bristol [emoji7] she's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3551514



Beautiful handbag!


----------



## Ness7386

MrsKC said:


> I have that bag in Taupe or Mushroom. ...still in the packing, but I do plan on using her ....


Being that I bought it from the tent sale, there were no tags to tell me the exact color.  But I think it's olive? I'm going to use it for the first time today!


----------



## MrsKC

Ness7386 said:


> Being that I bought it from the tent sale, there were no tags to tell me the exact color.  But I think it's olive? I'm going to use it for the first time today!



I think it would be a great laptop bag, if you find it too big for every day use.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Bone Bristol [emoji7] she's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3551514


Enjoy your new Bristol.  It's my favorite Florentine style.


----------



## Lizzys

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these. They are the only patterned bags in my collection. The Camo ducks really grew on me probably because of the incredible price. Bucket $55 shipped and Satchel $70 shipped....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3550782


They are so cute!  The bucket should be on its way to me soon and your pics make me more excited to get mine.  Enjoy your two new beauties!


----------



## keishapie1973

Lizzys said:


> They are so cute!  The bucket should be on its way to me soon and your pics make me more excited to get mine.  Enjoy your two new beauties!



Thank you!!! You're going to love it....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! You're going to love it....


I just ordered to field bag too in Camo. So cute and a great price for a small crossbody.


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> I just ordered to field bag too in Camo. So cute and a great price for a small crossbody.



I just ordered the field bag a little while ago for my daughter. The prices are just too good....[emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I just ordered the field bag a little while ago for my daughter. The prices are just too good....[emoji23]


They are great prices!! I very rarely carry a crossbody but once in a while or whem traveling I find it very handy. And this one is so cute. [emoji173]


----------



## momjules

My duck hobo got acknowledged at the super market! The lady in front of me said what a cute bag! She couldn't believe how much.
I told her how to get one. She's going to look when she gets home! Very cool!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> My duck hobo got acknowledged at the super market! The lady in front of me said what a cute bag! She couldn't believe how much.
> I told her how to get one. She's going to look when she gets home! Very cool!


That is very cool!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> Bone Bristol [emoji7] she's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3551514


Absolutely stunning bag. I love this color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, the Flynn has gorgeous smooth leather but I'm hoping to sell the Flynn for something a little smaller.



Say it isn't so V. It is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Been a  long  LONG  time  since I  frequented  the  Forum!!
> It's  been a long  incredibly  hard  year  filled  with  much  heartache  and  stress.
> So.  What's a  Dooney  lover  to  do???
> Remove  her  bag  ban!!
> Here  is  October's  pic,  as  I'm  crazy  late  in  posting,  with  Small  made  in  America  Florentine  Satchel  in  Bordeaux!   Perfectly  smooth,  not a  mark  on  her!


Wow Blaze that is a beauty. So rich looking!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> The  snake  embossed  Barlow satchel
> No  clue  what  color.  Light  grey?  Seems  too  light  to  have  been  Charcoal.



Very pretty! I think it was called grey.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


You really did find a gorgeous group of bags. Glad you had a blast at the tent. Isn't it amazing in there? So much to see. You know I love that Bristol especially.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Aaaaaaand  lastly,  the  one  find  I'm  particularly  pleased  with,
> My very  first  in  this  style,  and  my  favorite  color  of  Florentine,
> Miss  Crimson  Clayton!!


It really is stunning. Now, don't you have a Buckley in this color too or am I mistaken? Love, love, love crimson.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> It's so cute! Does she know she's getting it? Cuz that one would be mine and I'd get her something else.  Just kidding! I don't know how close in price it is to Day 13, but Dooney is having a 20% off the entire site until midnight ET on the 18th.  Is it still available?



Hi RN, sorry for responding so late. Thanks! She doesn't know. I hope she likes it! I really want the bitsy in this print but it's too expensive still. I need a better discount. Don't think I didn't consider keeping this one! Lol! I think it's still there. The outlet didn't have any Monday when I was there. I was hoping they'd have them. 



MrsKC said:


> Love it and now I want one.


Thanks KC. Me too! [emoji3]




BadWolf10 said:


> That is soooooo cute!!



Thanks BW!



momjules said:


> Wow! You really stepped out there! I thought the ducks were out of my comfort zone.you really got a bag with a wild side! I think I like that pattern too! Ugh!



Thanks KC! Lol! I know right?!  There is just something about the way Dooney does giraffe with all of the "highs and lows" [emoji3]. I want the Bitsy now.


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these. They are the only patterned bags in my collection. The Camo ducks really grew on me probably because of the incredible price. Bucket $55 shipped and Satchel $70 shipped....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3550782



I love them! I got my Cayden and forgot to take a picture of it before I put it under the tree. [emoji849] I love it though! I can't wait to use it. I hope you love your duckies. I agree the price had something to do with it for me too...just a tiny bit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stephg said:


> Bone Bristol [emoji7] she's beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3551514



She's gorgeous! The leather looks amazing. I'm glad you love it! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> My duck hobo got acknowledged at the super market! The lady in front of me said what a cute bag! She couldn't believe how much.
> I told her how to get one. She's going to look when she gets home! Very cool!



That's awesome! I think think his bag is definitely a conversation piece. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I love them! I got my Cayden and forgot to take a picture of it before I put it under the tree. [emoji849] I love it though! I can't wait to use it. I hope you love your duckies. I agree the price had something to do with it for me too...just a tiny bit.


I actually ordered the cayden last night too, crazy huh?? I will only keep one, the hobo or the cayden, but I want to compare it to the hobo. The field bag arrives today!!! The price is definitely a factor. I had eyes them before but just didnt want to pay even 40% off for a non leather bag. But 80% off is so worth it.


----------



## mtg116

My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!


Congratulations.  Two beautiful new handbags.  Enjoy using them both.  I love the blue color in the Alto and
the Amazon croco is stunning.


----------



## momjules

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!



They are unique finds!  Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I actually ordered the cayden last night too, crazy huh?? I will only keep one, the hobo or the cayden, but I want to compare it to the hobo. The field bag arrives today!!! The price is definitely a factor. I had eyes them before but just didnt want to pay even 40% off for a non leather bag. But 80% off is so worth it.



I agree! Wow, I'm anxious to see what you think and which one you decide to keep.


----------



## Twoboyz

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!



Very pretty! I would love to go to that tent sale someday. It looks like so much fun. Enjoy those beauties. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!



Wow! Great finds! Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## carterazo

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!


Wow, two special hag! Congrats on your awesome finds!  [emoji41]


----------



## RuedeNesle

mtg116 said:


> View attachment 3555365
> 
> My new beauties from the Tent sale. Alto Pia in blue and Amazon magnetic box satchel in black(has been discontinued for a while). They both have their included shoulder straps! Thrilled with both of these finds!


Two beauties!  Congrats!


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Say it isn't so V. It is a gorgeous bag.


Yes, Flynn is gorgeous but a little too big.


----------



## Ness7386

Look who came to work with me today! Arrived in the mail last night


----------



## BadWolf10

Ness7386 said:


> Look who came to work with me today! Arrived in the mail last night


Love [emoji173]


----------



## momjules

Ness7386 said:


> Look who came to work with me today! Arrived in the mail last night



I have this bag too. I think it's a teeny tiny bit small but it feels good on my shoulder. I told my hubby to carry his own glasses.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> Look who came to work with me today! Arrived in the mail last night



So cute! How do you like her? [emoji4] I'm about to post her cousin. [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I have this bag too. I think it's a teeny tiny bit small but it feels good on my shoulder. I told my hubby to carry his own glasses.



[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Okay I just had to take this out from under the tree and out of the dust bag because I forgot to take a picture and post! She's a little wrinkly from the wonky stuffing but I hope that will work itself out eventually. I got the charm at the outlet. I thought it looked so cute on MiaBorsa's bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Okay I just had to take this out from under the tree and out of the dust bag because I forgot to take a picture and post! She's a little wrinkly from the wonky stuffing but I hope that will work itself out eventually. I got the charm at the outlet. I thought it looked so cute on MiaBorsa's bag.
> 
> View attachment 3555731


Omg she is so cute...I ordered the cayden after watching youtube videos, and I think I might like her better than the hobo. When I get her we will see [emoji3] .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> Okay I just had to take this out from under the tree and out of the dust bag because I forgot to take a picture and post! She's a little wrinkly from the wonky stuffing but I hope that will work itself out eventually. I got the charm at the outlet. I thought it looked so cute on MiaBorsa's bag.
> 
> View attachment 3555731


Very nice.  Enjoy.


----------



## Purse Nut

She arrived today from Dooney.com. Got her 25% off. Small Flo Satchel in Natural. 


Won a drawing at work for $100.00. Put it towards her purchase too. I've been wanting this bag for close to a year or so and I finally have her! So happy right now. Just want to keep looking at her. Lol


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> She arrived today from Dooney.com. Got her 25% off. Small Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 3555935
> 
> Won a drawing at work for $100.00. Put it towards her purchase too. I've been wanting this bag for close to a year or so and I finally have her! So happy right now. Just want to keep looking at her. Lol


She is beautiful!! I can see why you can't take your eyes off of her, congrats!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is so cute...I ordered the cayden after watching youtube videos, and I think I might like her better than the hobo. When I get her we will see [emoji3] .



Thanks BW! I can't wait to see which one you like better. [emoji4] They are both cute! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.  Enjoy.



Thanks LJ! 



Purse Nut said:


> She arrived today from Dooney.com. Got her 25% off. Small Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 3555935
> 
> Won a drawing at work for $100.00. Put it towards her purchase too. I've been wanting this bag for close to a year or so and I finally have her! So happy right now. Just want to keep looking at her. Lol



She is gorgeous! Super smooth and buttery. Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you ladies!
Those camo bags are too cute too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> She arrived today from Dooney.com. Got her 25% off. Small Flo Satchel in Natural.
> View attachment 3555935
> 
> Won a drawing at work for $100.00. Put it towards her purchase too. I've been wanting this bag for close to a year or so and I finally have her! So happy right now. Just want to keep looking at her. Lol


That is such a stunning bag. Congrats on getting a beauty. I still am in search of a smooth natural bag. Someday....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Okay I just had to take this out from under the tree and out of the dust bag because I forgot to take a picture and post! She's a little wrinkly from the wonky stuffing but I hope that will work itself out eventually. I got the charm at the outlet. I thought it looked so cute on MiaBorsa's bag.
> 
> View attachment 3555731


It looks great TB and the luggage tag is a perfect match. I really like the Cayden style.


----------



## BadWolf10

Christmas gift from hubby [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Charli satchel in Red








Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## momjules

Love the red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from hubby [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Charli satchel in Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!


She's a red beauty! What a nice gift from hubby!
Merry Christmas BW!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from hubby [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Charli satchel in Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!



Enjoy your beautiful new Charli!


----------



## Lovely.Purse

Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine. 


I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lovely.Purse said:


> Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine.
> View attachment 3557107
> 
> I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.


She's beautiful! I like structured bags too. 
Congrats!


----------



## momjules

Lovely.Purse said:


> Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine.
> View attachment 3557107
> 
> I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.



That beauty is beautiful!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lovely.Purse said:


> Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine.
> View attachment 3557107
> 
> I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.


She is beautiful!!


----------



## Stephg

Hubby got me a city Barlow in cognac for Christmas [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Stephg said:


> Hubby got me a city Barlow in cognac for Christmas [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3557162


Love [emoji173]


----------



## MrsKC

Lovely.Purse said:


> Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine.
> View attachment 3557107
> 
> I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.



Very pretty,  Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrsKC

Stephg said:


> Hubby got me a city Barlow in cognac for Christmas [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3557162



Smooth and lovely!


----------



## momjules

Stephg said:


> Hubby got me a city Barlow in cognac for Christmas [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3557162



It's a beauty! Great color!!


----------



## Stephg

BadWolf10 said:


> Love [emoji173]





MrsKC said:


> Smooth and lovely!





momjules said:


> It's a beauty! Great color!!



Thanks everyone! I almost want to call it like a pumpkin spice colour, it's more orange then brown and it's just so lovely... I keep staring at her!


----------



## Stephg

Lovely.Purse said:


> Found this beauty waiting for me this morning. It's a Verona Bionda in the colour wine.
> View attachment 3557107
> 
> I prefer structured bags, and this equestrian-styled purse hits all the right points for me. I'm looking forward to watching the smooth vachetta leather develop a patina over time.



This is gorgeous, I love the colour!


----------



## momjules

Staring at a new bag is so ?  What's a good word?


----------



## Stephg

momjules said:


> Staring at a new bag is so ?  What's a good word?



Makes my heart happy! Hubby picked it out which makes it even better.


----------



## momjules

Yes.  Heart happy !!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Staring at a new bag is so ?  What's a good word?


Blissful,  warm and fuzzy [emoji180]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Hubby got me a city Barlow in cognac for Christmas [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3557162


 What a beautiful Christmas gift!  The Dooneyista hubbies are doing a great job this year! 

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Congratulations to everyone on your new Dooney holiday treasures.


----------



## Lovely.Purse

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! I like structured bags too.
> Congrats!





momjules said:


> That beauty is beautiful!!





BadWolf10 said:


> She is beautiful!!





MrsKC said:


> Very pretty,  Merry Christmas!





Stephg said:


> This is gorgeous, I love the colour!



Yes, I'm super happy with the bag (my first D&B) and even happier that hubby bought it for me! I love the colour so much I'm thinking of getting a matching wallet. 

Purse heaven!


----------



## BadWolf10

Christmas gift from my parents..... zip zip satchel in strawberry [emoji173]







Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  I love the zip zip and that color is beautiful.  Hope you enjoy your newest treasures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from my parents..... zip zip satchel in strawberry [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Hi BW!

What a beautiful gift from your parents! Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  I love the zip zip and that color is beautiful.  Hope you enjoy your newest treasures.


Thanks LJ!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> What a beautiful gift from your parents! Enjoy!


Thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from my parents..... zip zip satchel in strawberry [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


Loving the strawberry zip zip. I have the matching coin case.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from my parents..... zip zip satchel in strawberry [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas gift from my parents..... zip zip satchel in strawberry [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Your parents have great taste!! Love the color!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Portofino satchel in Ivory!


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Soooo beautiful!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bellepedia

Very beautiful..

Ive ordered the same in 'pearl' in the afternoon..
Cant wait to get it..

How do u like urs so far..??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


YUM!  It's beautiful.  Enjoy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Someone please pick me up off the floor because that is drop dead gorgeous. Love the color combo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


I couldn't resist.... I just ordered the Butter color.  I loved all the colors,  but I have a bone small satchel in Florentine,  so I'm hoping the butter will be distinctly different.
Ladies,  these Portofino small satchels are half off on ILD,  and don't forget the $20 off code ALLMINE.
Is it wrong to want all 3 colors?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't resist.... I just ordered the Butter color.  I loved all the colors,  but I have a bone small satchel in Florentine,  so I'm hoping the butter will be distinctly different.
> Ladies,  these Portofino small satchels are half off on ILD,  and don't forget the $20 off code ALLMINE.
> Is it wrong to want all 3 colors?


Enjoy your new bag  and I think all 3 would be brilliant 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlazenHsss

Balls!!  I forgot the $20 coupon!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Balls!!  I forgot the $20 coupon!!


It's not worth the return costs to order a duplicate.   Question is.... do you need to order a second one in another color?    Or am I the only one who thinks like that?   If one is a great buy,  then 2 are even better!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I couldn't resist.... I just ordered the Butter color.  I loved all the colors,  but I have a bone small satchel in Florentine,  so I'm hoping the butter will be distinctly different.
> Ladies,  these Portofino small satchels are half off on ILD,  and don't forget the $20 off code ALLMINE.
> Is it wrong to want all 3 colors?



Can't wait to hear what you think LJ. I wanted to order one but forgot to set myself a reminder. Did not realize the coupon expired in the morning. How odd. You'd think it would have been the end of the day like most retailers.


----------



## momjules

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025



My god!!!! ThTs the most beautiful bag yet!!!
Where did you get our??
I'm on my way to the outlet now!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> My god!!!! ThTs the most beautiful bag yet!!!
> Where did you get our??
> I'm on my way to the outlet now!!!



They're on ILD for $184. $20 off if the ALLMINE coupon still works....


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Wow, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> It's not worth the return costs to order a duplicate.   Question is.... do you need to order a second one in another color?    Or am I the only one who thinks like that?   If one is a great buy,  then 2 are even better!!!!!!


I like the way you think LJ [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the new bags I bought at the D&B Tent sale this past weekend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Mystery solved: Here is what the black bag is on the upper right. New Arrival - Patterson Leather Large Paige Sac, I believe although the logo looks different but it is a sample.

http://www.dooney.com/patterson-lea...lor=PFBOPABS#start=33&cgid=dooney-newarrivals


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone noticed the small flo Elisa is now available in bone?  And they added florentine small dixons and the crossbody.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Has anyone noticed the small flo Elisa is now available in bone?  And they added florentine small dixons and the crossbody.


The small Elisa in bone is gorgeous! I hope they add the other sizes as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Sorry I can't post a picture.  But my Portofino small satchel in Butter arrived last night.  It is a stunningly beautiful as BH ivory one.  The color is the palest of yellow and the red trim sets it off perfectly.   The leather is soft and slightly pebbled, as expected of Portofino, which is very much like Dillen leather.
The thing I want to focus on is the color..... it is very soft.  It does not look like bone or ivory with a yellow cast.  It looks like the palest of light yellow.... like white with a drop of pure yellow in the formula.  The reason I mention this is that all of the color listed seem to be very soft (and therefore similar).  I already have a bone Florentine small satchel,  and while I know the colors are different, and the bone doesn't have red trim,  I'm not sure that anyone really needs both of them.   I'm waiting for the sunshine so I can see the true Butter color.   I also have to dig my bone Flo out from winter storage and compare.  But I love the Butter so much,  I may keep it anyway.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post a picture.  But my Portofino small satchel in Butter arrived last night.  It is a stunningly beautiful as BH ivory one.  The color is the palest of yellow and the red trim sets it off perfectly.   The leather is soft and slightly pebbled, as expected of Portofino, which is very much like Dillen leather.
> The thing I want to focus on is the color..... it is very soft.  It does not look like bone or ivory with a yellow cast.  It looks like the palest of light yellow.... like white with a drop of pure yellow in the formula.  The reason I mention this is that all of the color listed seem to be very soft (and therefore similar).  I already have a bone Florentine small satchel,  and while I know the colors are different, and the bone doesn't have red trim,  I'm not sure that anyone really needs both of them.   I'm waiting for the sunshine so I can see the true Butter color.   I also have to dig my bone Flo out from winter storage and compare.  But I love the Butter so much,  I may keep it anyway.


Sounds beautiful LJ. How does the red trim look? Is it neatly executed? How about the stitching? Straight? I have seen some pics of these bags and the Samba bags where things were not quite "right". I really think these are practice (try me) bags to see if how well they are received by customers. Either that, or they are just using up some extra materials for samples.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Sounds beautiful LJ. How does the red trim look? Is it neatly executed? How about the stitching? Straight? I have seen some pics of these bags and the Samba bags where things were not quite "right". I really think these are practice (try me) bags to see if how well they are received by customers. Either that, or they are just using up some extra materials for samples.


YD:  the bag is from the Made in USA collection.   So far,  it looks well made.  But I have to double check the stitching and trim.   I didn't notice any problems when I looked the bag over... but it's worth another look.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post a picture.  But my Portofino small satchel in Butter arrived last night.  It is a stunningly beautiful as BH ivory one.  The color is the palest of yellow and the red trim sets it off perfectly.   The leather is soft and slightly pebbled, as expected of Portofino, which is very much like Dillen leather.
> The thing I want to focus on is the color..... it is very soft.  It does not look like bone or ivory with a yellow cast.  It looks like the palest of light yellow.... like white with a drop of pure yellow in the formula.  The reason I mention this is that all of the color listed seem to be very soft (and therefore similar).  I already have a bone Florentine small satchel,  and while I know the colors are different, and the bone doesn't have red trim,  I'm not sure that anyone really needs both of them.   I'm waiting for the sunshine so I can see the true Butter color.   I also have to dig my bone Flo out from winter storage and compare.  But I love the Butter so much,  I may keep it anyway.


LJ she sounds devine. I bet the color is stunning. And the red stitching is definitely very, very cool. She sounds like a real beauty


YankeeDooney said:


> Sounds beautiful LJ. How does the red trim look? Is it neatly executed? How about the stitching? Straight? I have seen some pics of these bags and the Samba bags where things were not quite "right". I really think these are practice (try me) bags to see if how well they are received by customers. Either that, or they are just using up some extra materials for samples.




Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025



I'm sorry, but every time I see your bag, I'm flat out jealous! It's sooo beautiful!!


----------



## aerinha

I have an ebay buy and an outlet buy on their way to me.  So much for my Xmas bags being it unless it was a cheap brandless bag I could toss after use.  The Reading outlet, rather unhelpful when I was on the florentine Barlow hunt a year ago, has really come through on my Daphne clutch and this pending bag both in terms of phone service and price.  When I was there over the summer prices didn't seem reduced much from ILD, which at that time wasn't charging tax, but now I have purchased two bags that even with tax and shipping are cheaper than ILD.

So stay tuned for reveals.

Also, apologies for my florentine post in the reveal thread, I thought I clicked the clubhouse thread and evidently didn't


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Sounds beautiful LJ. How does the red trim look? Is it neatly executed? How about the stitching? Straight? I have seen some pics of these bags and the Samba bags where things were not quite "right". I really think these are practice (try me) bags to see if how well they are received by customers. Either that, or they are just using up some extra materials for samples.


YD:  the stitiching is perfect and the red trim is nicely done too.  I'm keeping this little treasure,  even tho I have the bone Flo small satchel and  I don't need the Butter.  But it's so striking with the red trim and the Butter color is soft and neutral.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> YD:  the stitiching is perfect and the red trim is nicely done too.  I'm keeping this little treasure,  even tho I have the bone Flo small satchel and  I don't need the Butter.  But it's so striking with the red trim and the Butter color is soft and neutral.



So glad you love it and that it meets your(our) expectations. I think I am going to have to make a road trip to visit you and this elusive collection of yours LJ. It has got to be an awesome sight to see.


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post a picture.  But my Portofino small satchel in Butter arrived last night.  It is a stunningly beautiful as BH ivory one.  The color is the palest of yellow and the red trim sets it off perfectly.   The leather is soft and slightly pebbled, as expected of Portofino, which is very much like Dillen leather.
> The thing I want to focus on is the color..... it is very soft.  It does not look like bone or ivory with a yellow cast.  It looks like the palest of light yellow.... like white with a drop of pure yellow in the formula.  The reason I mention this is that all of the color listed seem to be very soft (and therefore similar).  I already have a bone Florentine small satchel,  and while I know the colors are different, and the bone doesn't have red trim,  I'm not sure that anyone really needs both of them.   I'm waiting for the sunshine so I can see the true Butter color.   I also have to dig my bone Flo out from winter storage and compare.  But I love the Butter so much,  I may keep it anyway.



Ohhhhhhh! Can't wait to see comparison pics!


----------



## BlazenHsss

momjules said:


> I'm sorry, but every time I see your bag, I'm flat out jealous! It's sooo beautiful!!



You've got to have one!!!


----------



## Bellepedia

Im waiting for my pearl portofina to arrive... Cant wait to take pictures..haha..


----------



## momjules

BlazenHsss said:


> You've got to have one!!!



I think I need one too! I'm on a bag ban now but i want one!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> So glad you love it and that it meets your(our) expectations. I think I am going to have to make a road trip to visit you and this elusive collection of yours LJ. It has got to be an awesome sight to see.


Any time YD.   Just be prepared to do a lot of reaching and lifting and stacking.  Nothing is well displayed.  All the handbags are in dustbags or pillowcases, crowded together.  I need a bigger house for my handbag collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post a picture.  But my Portofino small satchel in Butter arrived last night.  It is a stunningly beautiful as BH ivory one.  The color is the palest of yellow and the red trim sets it off perfectly.   The leather is soft and slightly pebbled, as expected of Portofino, which is very much like Dillen leather.
> The thing I want to focus on is the color..... it is very soft.  It does not look like bone or ivory with a yellow cast.  It looks like the palest of light yellow.... like white with a drop of pure yellow in the formula.  The reason I mention this is that all of the color listed seem to be very soft (and therefore similar).  I already have a bone Florentine small satchel,  and while I know the colors are different, and the bone doesn't have red trim,  I'm not sure that anyone really needs both of them.   I'm waiting for the sunshine so I can see the true Butter color.   I also have to dig my bone Flo out from winter storage and compare.  But I love the Butter so much,  I may keep it anyway.



Hi LJ!
You had me at red trim!   I'm happy you love her! You described her so well I can almost see her color. Good luck with your decision on keeping her, she sounds beautiful!


----------



## Bellepedia

Portofina in 'pearl' arrived..
I dont know.. its so much soft and broken down already.. sometimes its falling forward/backward(though ive put my things in there a certain order) it has no structure at all..

I can say one thing.. this model in florentine vachetta is THE BAG.But in this pebble leather..not so much.. im having second thoughts on this one..But i like the color..

Also the red edge-paints are not saturated enough, at some places it looks dull/faded.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3566765
> 
> 
> Portofina in 'pearl' arrived..
> I dont know.. its so much soft and broken down already.. sometimes its falling forward/backward(though ive put my things in there a certain order) it has no structure at all..
> 
> I can say one thing.. this model in florentine vachetta is THE BAG.But in this pebble leather..not so much.. im having second thoughts on this one..But i like the color..
> 
> Also the red edge-paints are not saturated enough, at some places it looks dull/faded.


Hi Bellepedia!
She's beautiful! I'm sorry she's not making you swoon. I know how you feel.  Sounds like she may be going back.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## DBLover318

Ness7386 said:


> Look who came to work with me today! Arrived in the mail last night


I recently got an identical one and absolutely LOVE it!  It's so cute and sits comfortably on the shoulder.  You will LOVE it (if you don't already do, that is!)


----------



## DooneyGal

I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )


----------



## momjules

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044



I feel bad for you because you have to make a tough decision! 
I'd be in trouble because they are both beautiful and I'd just keep both. I know, not a practical decision.


----------



## DooneyGal

momjules said:


> I feel bad for you because you have to make a tough decision!
> I'd be in trouble because they are both beautiful and I'd just keep both. I know, not a practical decision.


I'm tempted.


----------



## aerinha

Two new arrivals today.  Since deliveries have been problematic in general at home, I had both bags sent to work.  First to arrive is the first revealed.  The mailman brought Me a Toscana side zip in bordeaux. This was a Q return purchased off eBay.

Seller said it had minor indents from storage, some light scratches and a clean interior. They had another slightly cheaper one but mine had a smoother, though not smooth, surface.  The scratches aren't really noticeable and I didn't see any indents.  I did however spot a faint brown spot smack in the center of the interior when I opened the bag and took the strap out.  It is small and not really offensive, but I wouldn't be here if I were low maintenance about bags lol.  I will get over it.





Close up of texture, which I don't mind.  The hangy thing and the bottom are totaly smooth.



See the spot in the center?  I do like the leather lining, but wish they tacked it down at the bottom as it shifts around.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Wings out for the first and probably last time.  Why oh why did they not match the suede to the leather?  Bordeaux suede would have been swoon worthy here.



Overall opinion:  I like it but would never pay full price.  It doesn't make the angels sing.  Maybe if it were the espresso I first fell for or maybe if it was all smooth...I can't put my finger on why I am ho hum about it.  My first thought was that it was smaller than I thought, which isn't to say it is small but after all the bags that look reasonable on tv and are mammoths in person I expected this to be huge.  And that that was my first thought shows how iffy I am on it.

While it is lighter than my flo Barlow, I think full of stuff it would still give you a sore arm after a long day carrying it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044



Hi DG!
Both are beautiful! Sounds like Butter is going to be the winner at this point.  But you can't go wrong either way!


----------



## aerinha

Second arrival via UPS was the mini pebble grain barlow in heather I just ordered from the Reading outlet the other day.  As far as the style and size, I am in love.  In terms of color, I am perplexed.  I saw a bag at Macys a few months back that was tagged heather but looked like my lavendar zip zip's color.  This heather barlow is powder blue.  Pretty, but not what I would think of as heather and not as lovely as Dooney's pale blue.  It is rather lifeless IMO.  Not worth the hassel of an exchange for the elephant I probably should have gotten, but not quite a wow color wise.  





The front/back pockets will hold my iphone 6 which declined to model because it was busy taking pics.



The center pocket should hold the little I carry.




Size comparison with the toscana bag, though the toscana came with the bottom bent up so it is folded a little.


----------



## momjules

I love both. I'm not a crossbody person but the mini Barlow is just adorable.
I hope to get a toscana when the prices go down.
I received a outlet email that select Florentines are 50 off this weekend.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044


Oooohhh.  These are nice!  Would you use the butter as a neutral?  I was leaning towards purchasing an ivory for Valentine's Day - to me from me ❤️- but I am kinda liking that butter.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3566765
> 
> 
> Portofina in 'pearl' arrived..
> I dont know.. its so much soft and broken down already.. sometimes its falling forward/backward(though ive put my things in there a certain order) it has no structure at all..
> 
> I can say one thing.. this model in florentine vachetta is THE BAG.But in this pebble leather..not so much.. im having second thoughts on this one..But i like the color..
> 
> Also the red edge-paints are not saturated enough, at some places it looks dull/faded.


It is lovely but I understand. Hesitancy is usually a sign, and if you have to talk yourself into it....well there you go. I do have one portofino bag in a different style which requires a purse organizer. seemed to do the trick to give it more structure.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Two new arrivals today.  Since deliveries have been problematic in general at home, I had both bags sent to work.  First to arrive is the first revealed.  The mailman brought Me a Toscana side zip in bordeaux. This was a Q return purchased off eBay.
> 
> Seller said it had minor indents from storage, some light scratches and a clean interior. They had another slightly cheaper one but mine had a smoother, though not smooth, surface.  The scratches aren't really noticeable and I didn't see any indents.  I did however spot a faint brown spot smack in the center of the interior when I opened the bag and took the strap out.  It is small and not really offensive, but I wouldn't be here if I were low maintenance about bags lol.  I will get over it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567144
> 
> 
> Close up of texture, which I don't mind.  The hangy thing and the bottom are totaly smooth.
> View attachment 3567145
> 
> 
> See the spot in the center?  I do like the leather lining, but wish they tacked it down at the bottom as it shifts around.
> View attachment 3567146
> View attachment 3567147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wings out for the first and probably last time.  Why oh why did they not match the suede to the leather?  Bordeaux suede would have been swoon worthy here.
> 
> View attachment 3567148
> 
> Overall opinion:  I like it but would never pay full price.  It doesn't make the angels sing.  Maybe if it were the espresso I first fell for or maybe if it was all smooth...I can't put my finger on why I am ho hum about it.  My first thought was that it was smaller than I thought, which isn't to say it is small but after all the bags that look reasonable on tv and are mammoths in person I expected this to be huge.  And that that was my first thought shows how iffy I am on it.
> 
> While it is lighter than my flo Barlow, I think full of stuff it would still give you a sore arm after a long day carrying it.


Hi A, I think once you stuff that Toscana up to get it in shape again and give it a conditioning, it will present better to you. It is a lovely looking bag. I do agree, wish the suede matched the bag, but I prefer the sides zipped anyway.

I agree with your assessment of the mini Barlow. I was just at the outlet tonight and pebble is probably my last choice in this bag given the style. It absolutely sings in the exotic leathers, IMO. I would absolutely exchange if I were not happy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044


Both are very pretty. That certainly is a tough choice. Personally, I think to keep both would be redundant. Only you would know the color difference, I suspect, given how similar they are. Try them both to see which bag complements the most wardrobe items. Good luck, either way is a winner.


----------



## Bellepedia

YankeeDooney said:


> It is lovely but I understand. Hesitancy is usually a sign, and if you have to talk yourself into it....well there you go. I do have one portofino bag in a different style which requires a purse organizer. seemed to do the trick to give it more structure.



Ya..tried the purse organizer.. so far so good..
But the edgepaint is really bothering me.. its not saturated red..it looks more like pinkish at certain spots.. But the design and the colour is what i cant part with..[emoji846]


----------



## Bellepedia

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044



Soo beautiful..
A crossbody can never get more feminine and curvy than this..

This is next on my list..


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi A, I think once you stuff that Toscana up to get it in shape again and give it a conditioning, it will present better to you. It is a lovely looking bag. I do agree, wish the suede matched the bag, but I prefer the sides zipped anyway.
> 
> I agree with your assessment of the mini Barlow. I was just at the outlet tonight and pebble is probably my last choice in this bag given the style. It absolutely sings in the exotic leathers, IMO. I would absolutely exchange if I were not happy.



Did you see it in the Lafayette?  In the small and large I loved the teal, but with them only using the tiny croco scales on the mini I was drawn more to the cognac.  Curious what the in person perspective is.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oooohhh.  These are nice!  Would you use the butter as a neutral?  I was leaning towards purchasing an ivory for Valentine's Day - to me from me ❤️- but I am kinda liking that butter.


LID:  I also got the Butter Portofino Small Satchel,  and yes,  it is a neutral.  It's the palest of yellow.   I can't think of a single clothing color that it will not work with, beautifully.  I love the Butter color in this leather/style.  Other Dooney leathers that show the 'same' color look like much brighter and more intense yellows.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bellepedia said:


> View attachment 3566765
> 
> 
> Portofina in 'pearl' arrived..
> I dont know.. its so much soft and broken down already.. sometimes its falling forward/backward(though ive put my things in there a certain order) it has no structure at all..
> 
> I can say one thing.. this model in florentine vachetta is THE BAG.But in this pebble leather..not so much.. im having second thoughts on this one..But i like the color..
> 
> Also the red edge-paints are not saturated enough, at some places it looks dull/faded.


Bella:  sorry the Pearl Portofino Small Satchel isn't a wow for you.   I recently got the butter color,  and while the leather is soft,  I don't find it floppy.  If you decide to keep yours,  a purse organizer will give the bag some structure.  I don't plan to use one in this handbag,  but I do use them in slouchy and deep handbags.

Can you describe the Pearl color.?   In your photo it looks grey on my monitor.  I was thinking it was similar to the oyster color in the pebbled collection..... that one is a light mauvey/beigey shade.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyGal said:


> I ordered the Portofino Mini Satchel in Butter and Ivory. I wanted to see both colors before deciding on one. I received the bag in Ivory yesterday and fell in love with it before receiving the bag in Butter today. In the photo, Butter is on the left and Ivory on the right. Both colors are beautiful in the pebbled and soft Portofino leather. The Ivory looks to me like a light beige and the Butter a very pale yellow. The Butter is brighter, and that’s the bag I’m leaning towards keeping. : )
> View attachment 3567044


DooneyGal:  thanks for posting the side by side pics.  They are very helpful.  You have a hard decision to make.   I love the Butter color also,  mine recently arrived.   I'm keeping it even tho I own a bone Flo satchel in the same style.  I just can't send the butter back.
It's a little lighter than I thought it might be (I didn't believe the Dooney photo,  which turned out to be spot on),  but the color is so beautiful,  and the red trim sets it off so nicely,  that I must keep it.  Enjoy your new handbag... or handbags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Second arrival via UPS was the mini pebble grain barlow in heather I just ordered from the Reading outlet the other day.  As far as the style and size, I am in love.  In terms of color, I am perplexed.  I saw a bag at Macys a few months back that was tagged heather but looked like my lavendar zip zip's color.  This heather barlow is powder blue.  Pretty, but not what I would think of as heather and not as lovely as Dooney's pale blue.  It is rather lifeless IMO.  Not worth the hassel of an exchange for the elephant I probably should have gotten, but not quite a wow color wise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567155
> 
> 
> The front/back pockets will hold my iphone 6 which declined to model because it was busy taking pics.
> View attachment 3567156
> 
> 
> The center pocket should hold the little I carry.
> View attachment 3567157
> View attachment 3567158
> 
> 
> Size comparison with the toscana bag, though the toscana came with the bottom bent up so it is folded a little.
> View attachment 3567160


A:  enjoy your new handbags.  Glad the mini Barlow works for you.  Sorry the color isn't what you expected.  Love the Toscana too.... especially the color.


----------



## aerinha

If you preorder from Dooney when do they charge your card?  When the bag ships or at the time of ordering?  Because I just fell in love with the mini barlow in City leather in calypso blue but it says Feb 3 for being in stock.


----------



## Bellepedia

lavenderjunkie said:


> Bella:  sorry the Pearl Portofino Small Satchel isn't a wow for you.   I recently got the butter color,  and while the leather is soft,  I don't find it floppy.  If you decide to keep yours,  a purse organizer will give the bag some structure.  I don't plan to use one in this handbag,  but I do use them in slouchy and deep handbags.
> 
> Can you describe the Pearl color.?   In your photo it looks grey on my monitor.  I was thinking it was similar to the oyster color in the pebbled collection..... that one is a light mauvey/beigey shade.



Ya..working on it..

The colour is not deep as oyster.. its very lighter.. more like a very very palest oyster may be..

In the pic.. yes its showing straight out grey.. but it has very light dusty pink undertones to it!  But u cant consider it in oyster category..its more like off-white family with very little bit of oyster mixed in..

Been trying to get the accurate pic..no success.. 
No doubt the colour is a keeper..


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Second arrival via UPS was the mini pebble grain barlow in heather I just ordered from the Reading outlet the other day.  As far as the style and size, I am in love.  In terms of color, I am perplexed.  I saw a bag at Macys a few months back that was tagged heather but looked like my lavendar zip zip's color.  This heather barlow is powder blue.  Pretty, but not what I would think of as heather and not as lovely as Dooney's pale blue.  It is rather lifeless IMO.  Not worth the hassel of an exchange for the elephant I probably should have gotten, but not quite a wow color wise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567155
> 
> 
> The front/back pockets will hold my iphone 6 which declined to model because it was busy taking pics.
> View attachment 3567156
> 
> 
> The center pocket should hold the little I carry.
> View attachment 3567157
> View attachment 3567158
> 
> 
> Size comparison with the toscana bag, though the toscana came with the bottom bent up so it is folded a little.
> View attachment 3567160


Cute!! I am having the same confused feeling about heather blue.... I have a charli satchel in heather. Trying to decide if I should keep her. The color is sort of a powder blue, with some gray in it..... not sure either.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bellepedia said:


> Ya..working on it..
> 
> The colour is not deep as oyster.. its very lighter.. more like a very very palest oyster may be..
> 
> In the pic.. yes its showing straight out grey.. but it has very light dusty pink undertones to it!  But u cant consider it in oyster category..its more like off-white family with very little bit of oyster mixed in..
> 
> Been trying to get the accurate pic..no success..
> No doubt the colour is a keeper..


Thanks for the info on the color.  It's very pretty in the Dooney site picture,  and I'm glad to know it looks like that in real life.  Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Cute!! I am having the same confused feeling about heather blue.... I have a charli satchel in heather. Trying to decide if I should keep her. The color is sort of a powder blue, with some gray in it..... not sure either.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



I think if I hadn't fall for pale blue I wouldn't think heather seemed lacking.  I am thinking of putting Apple conditioner on it to see if it will make it glossier.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I think if I hadn't fall for pale blue I wouldn't think heather seemed lacking.  I am thinking of putting Apple conditioner on it to see if it will make it glossier.


Let us know how it turns out if you decide to try it.....I have used Apple before on my Flo hobo but I haven't tried it on pebble grain yet. Does it change the color or feel of the leather?

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DooneyGal

The Portofino leather looks beautiful in both colors, Ivory and Butter. However, I’ve decided to keep the Butter colored bag. It is a light enough yellow that it can pass for neutral. I held it up against several outfits, and it goes with almost everything. I think too the Butter color is more eye-catching.  It will be the first yellow bag in my Dooney collection. ; )


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Let us know how it turns out if you decide to try it.....I have used Apple before on my Flo hobo but I haven't tried it on pebble grain yet. Does it change the color or feel of the leather?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



I will let you know, I have only used it on flo before too, but the heather pebble feels rather dry so I thought it might at least make it glossy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I will let you know, I have only used it on flo before too, but the heather pebble feels rather dry so I thought it might at least make it glossy.


Conditioning is a funny things.... Dooney doesn't recommend it on any of their leathers.  Brahmin recommends it on their pebbled and embossed leathers (maybe others).  So,
I have no idea what the right answer is.   I have conditioned Brahmin pebbled leather that felt dry and the conditioner was absorbed nicely and the handbags seemed improved.  I've conditioned Florentine handbags that were older,  and they were also improved.  I'm afraid to condition new Florentine.  I haven't used Apple,  although I know many swear by it,  but I have used Brahmin's conditioner and also Mink Oil.
Good luck.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Conditioning is a funny things.... Dooney doesn't recommend it on any of their leathers.  Brahmin recommends it on their pebbled and embossed leathers (maybe others).  So,
> I have no idea what the right answer is.   I have conditioned Brahmin pebbled leather that felt dry and the conditioner was absorbed nicely and the handbags seemed improved.  I've conditioned Florentine handbags that were older,  and they were also improved.  I'm afraid to condition new Florentine.  I haven't used Apple,  although I know many swear by it,  but I have used Brahmin's conditioner and also Mink Oil.
> Good luck.


I tried Aussie once on my flo hobo, it didn't damage it, but it left it stiff. So later after hearing about some of the ladies on TPF using Apple I tried it, it worked great. I haven't tried anything on my pebble grain tho..... 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

I did a light coat of Apple on my mini heather Barlow last night. IRL there is a tiny bit more sheen that doesn't show up in the pics. However, she feels a lot better when touched. No longer dry. 

Before:



After:



Thoughts?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I did a light coat of Apple on my mini heather Barlow last night. IRL there is a tiny bit more sheen that doesn't show up in the pics. However, she feels a lot better when touched. No longer dry.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3569780
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3569781
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I do see a light sheen in the second pic. It looks very nice. I may try it myself. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I do see a light sheen in the second pic. It looks very nice. I may try it myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



I want to do the Toscana too but I cut my knuckle st work doing something dumb so I have to wait a day or so to avoid getting conditioner in it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> I did a light coat of Apple on my mini heather Barlow last night. IRL there is a tiny bit more sheen that doesn't show up in the pics. However, she feels a lot better when touched. No longer dry.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3569780
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3569781
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



She turned out beautifully


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I want to do the Toscana too but I cut my knuckle st work doing something dumb so I have to wait a day or so to avoid getting conditioner in it.


I bet the Toscana will shine  Such beautiful leather..... I still can't decide if I should keep the heather charli. I keep trying to decide if I should sell it or keep it. I can't return it since it was from a trade in. I am afraid of regretting selling it, as I love this style, but also feel like I am unsure...... it's crazy. I need to make a decision though and stick with it [emoji14] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I bet the Toscana will shine  Such beautiful leather..... I still can't decide if I should keep the heather charli. I keep trying to decide if I should sell it or keep it. I can't return it since it was from a trade in. I am afraid of regretting selling it, as I love this style, but also feel like I am unsure...... it's crazy. I need to make a decision though and stick with it [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


BW:  try looking at the color in natural light,  out of doors, with some sunlight,
if possible.   Color perception is very different depending upon the lighting.
If you see the true color,  it might help you decide,  one way or the other.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  try looking at the color in natural light,  out of doors, with some sunlight,
> if possible.   Color perception is very different depending upon the lighting.
> If you see the true color,  it might help you decide,  one way or the other.


That is a great idea..... I opened the curtains and held it into the light, it's a much prettier color in the light. Maybe I will keep her.....I actually think I like the color better than pale blue, but they are different. I am loving this shape and size in my red one,  so I think she will be a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> That is a great idea..... I opened the curtains and held it into the light, it's a much prettier color in the light. Maybe I will keep her.....I actually think I like the color better than pale blue, but they are different. I am loving this shape and size in my red one,  so I think she will be a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


Great.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Now I see why they're calling it a "pouch"! It's a lot bigger than the dimensions on Dooney.com and ILD: ("H 4" x W 2" x L 5.25""). The dimensions on QVC are pretty accurate: ("Measures approximately 9-1/2"W x 6"H x 1/2"D.")  I'm not disappointed since I was hoping it was big enough to fit my large Samsung phone, and it is. It fits almost across the width of my Toscana satchel.  I didn't get it to fit inside, but it would work if needed. I bought it to use when I'm walking to the store or driving the grandchildren to/from school. I attached my chain to it to use like a wristlet.
The leather is so soft! It would be a great purchase at $88, but I'm happy I caught it on sale for $44!


----------



## momjules

Goes great with your bag!!!
50 off!! Yay!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Goes great with your bag!!!
> 50 off!! Yay!


Thanks! I kept looking back at your pic, and Dooney Addict615's video in the "Carrington Pouch" thread until mine arrived!  I'm very happy about 50% off!


----------



## aerinha

Ms Toscana was conditioned last night, left to dry and buffed today. It might have made her a bit darker, I know it helped her slouch disappear. 

Before:




After;



Overall I am happy with the result.  I do like the palladium hardware with the Bordeaux. Were another side zip or a domed satchel to come up at a good price in espresso or ginger I would consider it, which is a change from my earlier opinion. I personally would not be willing to pay full price for a Toscana though unless they used metal feet, matching suede and a full leather strap.


----------



## DBLover318

aerinha said:


> Ms Toscana was conditioned last night, left to dry and buffed today. It might have made her a bit darker, I know it helped her slouch disappear.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 3573413
> 
> 
> After;
> View attachment 3573414
> 
> 
> Overall I am happy with the result.  I do like the palladium hardware with the Bordeaux. Were another side zip or a domed satchel to come up at a good price in espresso or ginger I would consider it, which is a change from my earlier opinion. I personally would not be willing to pay full price for a Toscana though unless they used metal feet, matching suede and a full leather strap.


Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

And this is YD's fault 
After I saw her pic of her natural Florentine Buckley, I couldn't resist it and had to go to the outlet to take a look. Ended up getting this beauty. I'm so glad I went, so thanks GF!
It was the shortest time I had spent in the Dooney store. Came in, saw the colors: Taupe, nah, Chestnut, nice but no, so it was between red and black. They only had one red and it was not very nice but I still posed with her in the mirror: so so, posed with the black: wow, we have a winner. I asked DS: red or black, he said black. 



I was ready to pay but decided to take a quick look at the clearance stuff (I had already seen the rest of the non clearance the previous weekend I was there, which reminds me I haven't taken pics of the bag I got) and decided to look at the tucker xbody in red. It was the last one, so not much time spent comparing. It has a little black dot in the front but as DS said, you can barely see it. So I thought, yes, you are right. So I took her home with me too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  another great shopping trip.  Love the buckley.  Plaid xbody looks like a winner too.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  another great shopping trip.  Love the buckley.  Plaid xbody looks like a winner too.



Thanks GF! I love them too!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> And this is YD's fault [emoji23]
> After I saw her pic of her natural Florentine Buckley, I couldn't resist it and had to go to the outlet to take a look. Ended up getting this beauty. I'm so glad I went, so thanks GF!
> It was the shortest time I had spent in the Dooney store. Came in, saw the colors: Taupe, nah, Chestnut, nice but no, so it was between red and black. They only had one red and it was not very nice but I still posed with her in the mirror: so so, posed with the black: wow, we have a winner. I asked DS: red or black, he said black.
> View attachment 3573498
> 
> 
> I was ready to pay but decided to take a quick look at the clearance stuff (I had already seen the rest of the non clearance the previous weekend I was there, which reminds me I haven't taken pics of the bag I got) and decided to look at the tucker xbody in red. It was the last one, so not much time spent comparing. It has a little black dot in the front but as DS said, you can barely see it. So I thought, yes, you are right. So I took her home with me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573512


Love!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> And this is YD's fault
> After I saw her pic of her natural Florentine Buckley, I couldn't resist it and had to go to the outlet to take a look. Ended up getting this beauty. I'm so glad I went, so thanks GF!
> It was the shortest time I had spent in the Dooney store. Came in, saw the colors: Taupe, nah, Chestnut, nice but no, so it was between red and black. They only had one red and it was not very nice but I still posed with her in the mirror: so so, posed with the black: wow, we have a winner. I asked DS: red or black, he said black.
> View attachment 3573498
> 
> 
> I was ready to pay but decided to take a quick look at the clearance stuff (I had already seen the rest of the non clearance the previous weekend I was there, which reminds me I haven't taken pics of the bag I got) and decided to look at the tucker xbody in red. It was the last one, so not much time spent comparing. It has a little black dot in the front but as DS said, you can barely see it. So I thought, yes, you are right. So I took her home with me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573512



Beautiful bags.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Beautiful bags.



Thank you GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Ms Toscana was conditioned last night, left to dry and buffed today. It might have made her a bit darker, I know it helped her slouch disappear.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 3573413
> 
> 
> After;
> View attachment 3573414
> 
> 
> Overall I am happy with the result.  I do like the palladium hardware with the Bordeaux. Were another side zip or a domed satchel to come up at a good price in espresso or ginger I would consider it, which is a change from my earlier opinion. I personally would not be willing to pay full price for a Toscana though unless they used metal feet, matching suede and a full leather strap.



You did a great job! It is a beautiful bag, no question. I agree, I am not loving the feet on this one. I too would consider any color if the price was within reason. I do like the hardware and overall design. Very nice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> And this is YD's fault
> After I saw her pic of her natural Florentine Buckley, I couldn't resist it and had to go to the outlet to take a look. Ended up getting this beauty. I'm so glad I went, so thanks GF!
> It was the shortest time I had spent in the Dooney store. Came in, saw the colors: Taupe, nah, Chestnut, nice but no, so it was between red and black. They only had one red and it was not very nice but I still posed with her in the mirror: so so, posed with the black: wow, we have a winner. I asked DS: red or black, he said black.
> View attachment 3573498
> 
> 
> I was ready to pay but decided to take a quick look at the clearance stuff (I had already seen the rest of the non clearance the previous weekend I was there, which reminds me I haven't taken pics of the bag I got) and decided to look at the tucker xbody in red. It was the last one, so not much time spent comparing. It has a little black dot in the front but as DS said, you can barely see it. So I thought, yes, you are right. So I took her home with me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573512


My fault? This coming from the Queen of Sales?  GF, we are bad influences on each other but that black bag is gorgeous. I had asked Pecan for pics of her red Buckley. Gorgeous but I talked myself out of it because I have two bright red bags that don't see enough daylight as it is. That and space being an issue, I have to have some self-control. What? How I wish I had that heavenly room of yours.  The crossbody is a cute pattern. DS is learning well from mama.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Now I see why they're calling it a "pouch"! It's a lot bigger than the dimensions on Dooney.com and ILD: ("H 4" x W 2" x L 5.25""). The dimensions on QVC are pretty accurate: ("Measures approximately 9-1/2"W x 6"H x 1/2"D.")  I'm not disappointed since I was hoping it was big enough to fit my large Samsung phone, and it is. It fits almost across the width of my Toscana satchel.  I didn't get it to fit inside, but it would work if needed. I bought it to use when I'm walking to the store or driving the grandchildren to/from school. I attached my chain to it to use like a wristlet.
> The leather is so soft! It would be a great purchase at $88, but I'm happy I caught it on sale for $44!
> View attachment 3570732
> View attachment 3570733
> View attachment 3570734



Hi RN! 
That pouch is absolutely perfect with that bag! You done good.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> My fault? This coming from the Queen of Sales?  GF, we are bad influences on each other but that black bag is gorgeous. I had asked Pecan for pics of her red Buckley. Gorgeous but I talked myself out of it because I have two bright red bags that don't see enough daylight as it is. That and space being an issue, I have to have some self-control. What? How I wish I had that heavenly room of yours.  The crossbody is a cute pattern. DS is learning well from mama.



I'm so glad to finally not be the enabler. [emoji51] 
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Speaking  of  black  Florentine, I  finally  nabbed a  fantastic  medium  satchel!


----------



## ivdw

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BlazenHsss said:


> Speaking  of  black  Florentine, I  finally  nabbed a  fantastic  medium  satchel!


Great find.  Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi RN!
> That pouch is absolutely perfect with that bag! You done good.


Hi YD!
Thanks! I'm loving it so much I replaced my TravelSmith large Paris pouch (HSN item #507-828. I also have the London set), with Carrington. It fits perfectly in Ruby, like in the picture I attached before, and I can easily unzip it and get things out without pulling it out the bag.  When I use it solely as a wristlet I can fit a lot in it and make quick runs to the grocery store, or dropping off or picking up the grandchildren.  Attached is a picture of what I carry in it when I use it as a clutch/wristlet and I leave Ruby at home. I took the picture with my phone but it also fits easily in the open pocket.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Ms Toscana was conditioned last night, left to dry and buffed today. It might have made her a bit darker, I know it helped her slouch disappear.
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 3573413
> 
> 
> After;
> View attachment 3573414
> 
> 
> Overall I am happy with the result.  I do like the palladium hardware with the Bordeaux. Were another side zip or a domed satchel to come up at a good price in espresso or ginger I would consider it, which is a change from my earlier opinion. I personally would not be willing to pay full price for a Toscana though unless they used metal feet, matching suede and a full leather strap.


Hi A!
You did a great job, she beautiful! I'm glad you're happy overall. If my bag wasn't at risk of getting knocked over every time the grandchildren are in the car I'd seriously consider this style in.....hmmm, what color? Maybe red?  I think this one will be an ebay buy down the road. (Or if it makes it to the outlet one day.) Right now I'm having a lot of fun carrying Ruby!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> And this is YD's fault
> After I saw her pic of her natural Florentine Buckley, I couldn't resist it and had to go to the outlet to take a look. Ended up getting this beauty. I'm so glad I went, so thanks GF!
> It was the shortest time I had spent in the Dooney store. Came in, saw the colors: Taupe, nah, Chestnut, nice but no, so it was between red and black. They only had one red and it was not very nice but I still posed with her in the mirror: so so, posed with the black: wow, we have a winner. I asked DS: red or black, he said black.
> View attachment 3573498
> 
> 
> I was ready to pay but decided to take a quick look at the clearance stuff (I had already seen the rest of the non clearance the previous weekend I was there, which reminds me I haven't taken pics of the bag I got) and decided to look at the tucker xbody in red. It was the last one, so not much time spent comparing. It has a little black dot in the front but as DS said, you can barely see it. So I thought, yes, you are right. So I took her home with me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573512



Hi MB! Good to hear from you! 

Buckley is beautiful! Yeah, YD's beautiful pics have a way of pulling us all in!  You can't leave Dooney without checking out the clearance section. (Wait. You have another new bag we haven't seen?)  I love your CBB! You son is right, I don't see the dot.

Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> You did a great job, she beautiful! I'm glad you're happy overall. If my bag wasn't at risk of getting knocked over every time the grandchildren are in the car I'd seriously consider this style in.....hmmm, what color? Maybe red?  I think this one will be an ebay buy down the road. (Or if it makes it to the outlet one day.) Right now I'm having a lot of fun carrying Ruby!



I would love one in espresso.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> My fault? This coming from the Queen of Sales?  GF, we are bad influences on each other but that black bag is gorgeous. I had asked Pecan for pics of her red Buckley. Gorgeous but I talked myself out of it because I have two bright red bags that don't see enough daylight as it is. That and space being an issue, I have to have some self-control. What? How I wish I had that heavenly room of yours.  The crossbody is a cute pattern. DS is learning well from mama.



Well, let's just say your pic made me go back to obsessing about it. I had already talked myself out of it, especially since it involved a trip to the outlet around rush hour but your pic made me talk myself into it  I'm crazy, I know!

Not bad influences GF, good influences! Thanks to your pic I have this gorgeous bag with me, so I'm thankful! 
Well, my room is not as heavenly anymore, since it's overfull. Need to seriously slow down.

Thanks GF, I agree, the pattern of the xbody is too cute. I love those because since they are bigger you can fit a lot on them.


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Speaking  of  black  Florentine, I  finally  nabbed a  fantastic  medium  satchel!



What a beauty, so elegant and classy! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Buckley is beautiful! Yeah, YD's beautiful pics have a way of pulling us all in!  You can't leave Dooney without checking out the clearance section. (Wait. You have another new bag we haven't seen?)  I love your CBB! You son is right, I don't see the dot.
> 
> Congrats!


Hi GF!
Thanks! I'm very happy YD's pic made me go and get her! An extra happy I got the last xbody. I was thinking the same, you can't see the dot in the pic.

Yeah, I have one more that I got last weekend. I completely forgot since it was behind me when I was taking pics. I won't tell you which bag it is but I'm sure you will love it...pics coming up soon


----------



## MaryBel

Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296


MB"  I love it too.  I've been craving a wine Barlow for months.  Enjoy yours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296


 You're right! I do love this one!  She's a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296



Twins... it's a gorgeous bag! Congrats... 
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296


Love this one GF. My outlet did not have one in good condition. Bummed because it is a such lovely color. Happy you found a nice one.


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296



Wonderful color!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB"  I love it too.  I've been craving a wine Barlow for months.  Enjoy yours.


Thanks GF! 
I was craving it too, since December. I thought they would be gone for sure and was so surprised to find her.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You're right! I do love this one!  She's a beauty!


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twins... it's a gorgeous bag! Congrats...
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


Thanks twin GF!
I agree! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love this one GF. My outlet did not have one in good condition. Bummed because it is a such lovely color. Happy you found a nice one.


Thanks GF!
Sorry to hear your outlet did not have her!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Wonderful color!


Thanks GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

"Technically" (okay, officially)  I broke my vow not to buy another handbag for 4 months. (Actually, I said I was going to carry only my Toscana satchel for 4 months, and then I wouldn't have a reason to buy another bag. ) But as much as I love "Ruby", when I want to walk around SF instead of hopping buses she gets heavy after a while. I wanted a mini satchel I could take on my walks. I stopped in Ross yesterday just because it was across the street from Marshall's. (Nothing at Marshall's as usual!) To my surprise I found this mini nylon zebra satchel as soon as I walked in the door! It was $70 but it was missing the strap. I told the manager it was missing the strap and she gave me another $15 off! It was a good deal for me because I knew I had a red saffiano strap on my zip zip satchel. The style is called "Ruby", but since I named my Toscana satchel Ruby, I'll have to give the zebra satchel another name.


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> "Technically" (okay, officially)  I broke my vow not to buy another handbag for 4 months. (Actually, I said I was going to carry only my Toscana satchel for 4 months, and then I wouldn't have a reason to buy another bag. ) But as much as I love "Ruby", when I want to walk around SF instead of hopping buses she gets heavy after a while. I wanted a mini satchel I could take on my walks. I stopped in Ross yesterday just because it was across the street from Marshall's. (Nothing at Marshall's as usual!) To my surprise I found this mini nylon zebra satchel as soon as I walked in the door! It was $70 but it was missing the strap. I told the manager it was missing the strap and she gave me another $15 off! It was a good deal for me because I knew I had a red saffiano strap on my zip zip satchel. The style is called "Ruby", but since I named my Toscana satchel Ruby, I'll have to give the zebra satchel another name.
> View attachment 3576490
> View attachment 3576491



Ok, you made the right decision to break the ban because that was a great deal. You were thinking on your feet as you knew right away you had a strap. It's great to get a good deal in January as this is a crappy shopping month. Good for you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Ok, you made the right decision to break the ban because that was a great deal. You were thinking on your feet as you knew right away you had a strap. It's great to get a good deal in January as this is a crappy shopping month. Good for you!


Hi MJ!
Thanks!
I feel better knowing you approve since I took the vow with you!  I carried it this morning and did a lot more walking. It's so light on my shoulder!


----------



## momjules

Oh.  That's nice to say! Thank you. I still have not bought a bag and my birthday is the 22 of this month! I'm being super good. You did good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Oh.  That's nice to say! Thank you. I still have not bought a bag and my birthday is the 22 of this month! I'm being super good. You did good!


Thanks! You should get what you really want for your birthday, a handbag or whatever it is! It's a special day that only happens once a year!


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! You should get what you really want for your birthday, a handbag or whatever it is! It's a special day that only happens once a year!



I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Here's my beauty from last weekend's trip to the outlet.
> Large City Barlow in Wine...Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574296


Oh , she is beautiful!! I love the wine color [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> "Technically" (okay, officially)  I broke my vow not to buy another handbag for 4 months. (Actually, I said I was going to carry only my Toscana satchel for 4 months, and then I wouldn't have a reason to buy another bag. ) But as much as I love "Ruby", when I want to walk around SF instead of hopping buses she gets heavy after a while. I wanted a mini satchel I could take on my walks. I stopped in Ross yesterday just because it was across the street from Marshall's. (Nothing at Marshall's as usual!) To my surprise I found this mini nylon zebra satchel as soon as I walked in the door! It was $70 but it was missing the strap. I told the manager it was missing the strap and she gave me another $15 off! It was a good deal for me because I knew I had a red saffiano strap on my zip zip satchel. The style is called "Ruby", but since I named my Toscana satchel Ruby, I'll have to give the zebra satchel another name.
> View attachment 3576490
> View attachment 3576491


She is a cutie pie!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
> Enjoy your new bag!


Oh wow, you definitely deserve a new bag  I am always thinking about budget when I go on a bag ban, but I also believe that we deserve to be happy and enjoy our lives as well. You have been through a lot, and if a new bag brings you joy and comfort and helps chase away sadness,  then she is worth it and so are you. I hope your procedure goes well and smoothly and that you have a fantastic birthday[emoji2] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji162] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
> Enjoy your new bag!





BadWolf10 said:


> Oh wow, you definitely deserve a new bag  I am always thinking about budget when I go on a bag ban, but I also believe that we deserve to be happy and enjoy our lives as well. You have been through a lot, and if a new bag brings you joy and comfort and helps chase away sadness,  then she is worth it and so are you. I hope your procedure goes well and smoothly and that you have a fantastic birthday[emoji2] [emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji162]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



I can't say it better than BW! You are going through a lot and that's more than enough to have to focus on right now. You have never sounded like someone who blows money you don't have on frivolous things. (And if you did, what the heck, it's your money!) I never thought we needed a reason to buy a handbag. Wanting one is good enough. But if anyone needed a reason, you sure have one! Every birthday should be celebrated in the way that makes you smile the most! You are in my thoughts and prayers. 
By the way, January 24th is a very special day in my family! My brother was born on that day, and so was my son! I'll be thinking about you when I celebrate their birthdays.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> She is a cutie pie!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks BW!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
> Enjoy your new bag!


MJ:  good luck with your upcoming procedure.  And after you have that done with, you can celebrate with a new handbag, or 2.  It will give you something to look forward to and help deal with the stress.  Jan 26 will be a good day for you.... it's my birthday, and I'll be thinking about you.  Hope all goes smoothly and your recovery is quick.


----------



## momjules

Oh thank you everyone for your thoughts! I'll be getting a bag  sooner or later. I did promise four months so we will see.


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't say it better than BW! You are going through a lot and that's more than enough to have to focus on right now. You have never sounded like someone who blows money you don't have on frivolous things. (And if you did, what the heck, it's your money!) I never thought we needed a reason to buy a handbag. Wanting one is good enough. But if anyone needed a reason, you sure have one! Every birthday should be celebrated in the way that makes you smile the most! You are in my thoughts and prayers.
> By the way, January 24th is a very special day in my family! My brother was born on that day, and so was my son! I'll be thinking about you when I celebrate their birthdays.



How great that your brother and son were born on the same day! You must ave a great family birthday party!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
> Enjoy your new bag!



Hi MJ, I'm catching up on here and just saw this. I'll be praying for you and sending good thoughts your way. After everything you're going through do what makes you the most happy, whether it's buying a bag or sticking to your ban. [emoji4] You deserve it. Happy Birthday and best wishes. [emoji4][emoji322][emoji173]️


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm sorry I didn't reply to each and everyone's posts, but I have really been enjoying catching up on this thread! Beautiful bags and pouches everyone! [emoji7] Enjoy all of your new beauties.


----------



## momjules

Twoboyz said:


> Hi MJ, I'm catching up on here and just saw this. I'll be praying for you and sending good thoughts your way. After everything you're going through do what makes you the most happy, whether it's buying a bag or sticking to your ban. [emoji4] You deserve it. Happy Birthday and best wishes. [emoji4][emoji322][emoji173]️



Thank you for your thoughts. I trust my doctor so I'll be bag buying soon enough.


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> I deserve a new bag, that's for sure. I had a heart stent put in dec5. My fourth one. And I go back in on the 26 of January for problemly number 5 stent. If I make it through this one as my heart was too weak last month to complete the surgery,I'm going to want a new bag, darn it! I'm 54 years old and this surgery are depressing. My birthday is the 24 of January, but my mind is elsewhere.
> Enjoy your new bag!


Hi MJ,
Wow, you totally deserve a new bag, actually you deserve more than one. You could say that at least you already deserve 4, one for each procedure you already had 
Sending you hugs, prayers and good wishes for the next procedure and for a speedy recovery. You will see you will be good as new in no time and then you can celebrate getting some goodies (a nice lunch/dinner, a shopping trip and/or anything that makes you happy)


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Blaze, I love this bag. Can you tell me if it puddles when not stuffed? I am trying to decide. I prefer structured bags but this is a beauty, just need to know if it is floppy compared to florentine. Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Portofino satchel in Ivory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560025


Blaze, I love this bag. Can you tell me if it puddles when not stuffed? I am trying to decide. I prefer structured bags but this is a beauty, just need to know if it is floppy compared to Florentine. Thanks.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Blaze, I love this bag. Can you tell me if it puddles when not stuffed? I am trying to decide. I prefer structured bags but this is a beauty, just need to know if it is floppy compared to Florentine. Thanks.


I'll  go  unstuff it  for  you  and  check  it  out  right  now.
You  saw  that  sale?


----------



## DBLover318

On I Love Dooney the price for the Portofino Small Satchel is now $147.  This may be too hard for me to pass up, despite my ban.  
I've been eyeing this in the Pearl.  I would like to know also if the bag puddles.


----------



## BlazenHsss

DBLover318 said:


> On I Love Dooney the price for the Portofino Small Satchel is now $147.  This may be too hard for me to pass up, despite my ban.
> I've been eyeing this in the Pearl.  I would like to know also if the bag puddles.


I  unstuffed her,  manhandled  her,  and  threw  her  on  the  desk a  few  times.
I  feel  that  without  the  stuffing  the  sides  of  the  bag  are  more  soft  and collapsible  than  Florentine  is,  so  they smoosh  in  when I  put  my  hands  all  over  her. 
But.  It  also  didn't  fold over,  sag,  or  lose  its  basic  shape  when  sitting  empty  as  you  can  see!

Honestly......$147  is a  steal.   
It's  forty  less  than I  paid.  If  you  use a  credit  card  you  get  cash  back  from  whatever  card  you  might  use.  and  if  you  use ******  when  you  online  shop,  you  get  another 2%  back.   I'm  literally warring  with  myself  not  to  get  the Pearl  as well.


----------



## DBLover318

Thanks!
I pulled the trigger and ordered the Pearl.  That IS a steal.
Sooooooooo, I did break my ban.  I'll just start fresh from now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Thanks!
> I pulled the trigger and ordered the Pearl.  That IS a steal.
> Sooooooooo, I did break my ban.  I'll just start fresh from now.



Hi DBL!
Congrats on ordering a beautiful bag at such a great price! That's a must buy price! All diets (at least the 6 million I've been on! ) have "Cheat Days". This was your Handbag Ban Cheat Day.  And since you got it at a great price, no harm, no foul! I can't wait to see your new beauty when she arrives! 

BTW, I've had two Handbag Ban Cheat Days already! (And diet #6 million and one is going the same way!)


----------



## DBLover318

Thank you, RN!  I feel better saying that today's Handbag Ban Cheat Day.   
As soon as I get it, I will be posting pics!  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Thank you, RN!  I feel better saying that today's Handbag Ban Cheat Day.
> As soon as I get it, I will be posting pics!  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!


I'm glad you feel better! Now you can fully enjoy the excitement of receiving a new bag!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## aerinha

Outlets have the new florentine crossbody 50% off. Ordered an espresso one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*DBL:*  congratulations.  It's a beautiful bag.  I have the butter.  If I didn't already have a bone small satchel in Florentine,   I'd order another color in this Portofino small satchel.  Enjoy your new handbag.  The pearl is calling my name too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BH*:  do you have the butter and the ivory?


----------



## DBLover318

lavenderjunkie said:


> *DBL:*  congratulations.  It's a beautiful bag.  I have the butter.  If I didn't already have a bone small satchel in Florentine,   I'd order another color in this Portofino small satchel.  Enjoy your new handbag.  The pearl is calling my name too.


Thanks!  
I also have the small satchel in Florentine in the bone color.  I like the butter on the portofino also, but was afraid they would look too similar in color.  Are they?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> Thanks!
> I also have the small satchel in Florentine in the bone color.  I like the butter on the portofino also, but was afraid they would look too similar in color.  Are they?


The butter is a very soft, very, very, very light yellow.  The red edging trim makes it distinctive and different than the bone Florentine.  The bone and the yellow are different,  but both are pale neutrals.  I clearly did not need them both,  but the butter was so pretty,  I kept it.  The best way I can describe the butter is to say they added a drop of yellow to a white handbag.  It does not scream yellow.  In dim interior light I'm betting all the Portofino colors are similar to each other and to the bone,  in sunlight the differences in the undertones are probably more visible.
If you like to match your handbag to your clothing,  and the tone matters to you,  then you can justify buying
more than one of these very light neutrals.  It's like feeling the need for a pink, a hot pink, and a fuchsia handbag.  They are  all a little different, but still all pink handbags that can probably be used for the same purposes.
Or buying multiple brown handbags,  or black,  because you like the color.   Our collections aren't based on strong logic.... we justify.
And now I'm thinking about the pearl?????


----------



## keishapie1973

This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]

It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]


----------



## aerinha

I just found out last week that they did the crossbody in the new florentine.  She is totally lined in leather, no nylon pockets like the Toscana bags. This is espresso which I like but not quite as much as tmoro. She feels smooth but you can see some grain.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> I just found out last week that they did the crossbody in the new florentine.  She is totally lined in leather, no nylon pockets like the Toscana bags. This is espresso which I like but not quite as much as tmoro. She feels smooth but you can see some grain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581775
> View attachment 3581776



In outlet pics thread   Picture two or three show the cross bodies hanging on a rack on the right 
I think it says 40 off but maybe this weekend they are fifty. I don't know if that florentine is included


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676


The navy is stunning. I don't blame you for breaking your ban.


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> In outlet pics thread   Picture two or three show the cross bodies hanging on a rack on the right
> I think it says 40 off but maybe this weekend they are fifty. I don't know if that florentine is included


She was supposed to be 50 but the SA who I was transferred to to place the phone order only took 40.  Let the battle begin...


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I just found out last week that they did the crossbody in the new florentine.  She is totally lined in leather, no nylon pockets like the Toscana bags. This is espresso which I like but not quite as much as tmoro. She feels smooth but you can see some grain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581775
> View attachment 3581776


Very pretty! I always liked the dark brown with the red accents.


----------



## momjules

It's a beautiful color. I don't have this brown.-yet!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty! I always liked the dark brown with the red accents.


Thank you.  Typically I am a black bag person but dark brown florentine gets me every time.  I can't decide if the hardware is palladium or gold.  The zippers look silver but the Dooney plaque looks goldish.  It was cloudy today, will have to take her out in sun to tell for sure.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DBL!
> Congrats on ordering a beautiful bag at such a great price! That's a must buy price! All diets (at least the 6 million I've been on! [emoji23]) have "Cheat Days". This was your Handbag Ban Cheat Day.  And since you got it at a great price, no harm, no foul! I can't wait to see your new beauty when she arrives!
> 
> BTW, I've had two Handbag Ban Cheat Days already! (And diet #6 million and one is going the same way!)


You crack me up!!! I love the idea of it being a diet with cheat days,  I can TOTALLY relate[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676


She is definitely worth breaking a ban.... gorgeous!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I just found out last week that they did the crossbody in the new florentine.  She is totally lined in leather, no nylon pockets like the Toscana bags. This is espresso which I like but not quite as much as tmoro. She feels smooth but you can see some grain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581775
> View attachment 3581776


Love!! I was at the outlet last week and I saw the new table of toscana. I was surprised to see silver hardware, but I agree the front plaque looked gold.....the red was so luscious. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!! I was at the outlet last week and I saw the new table of toscana. I was surprised to see silver hardware, but I agree the front plaque looked gold.....the red was so luscious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



Did you see the flo small dixon?  Curious how it looked in person.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> You crack me up!!! I love the idea of it being a diet with cheat days,  I can TOTALLY relate[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app



 The trick is having less Cheat Days than Diet Days. I'm still working on that!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676


You made a good decision.  Your new bag is a treasure.  Glad you were able to find it.  And I understand the slippery slope... once you buy one,  the next few just seem to make more and more sense.  the Portofino satchel is very pretty with the red trim.  It's worth getting,  I don't know how many of those we will see in the future.


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676



Totally worth it! Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I just found out last week that they did the crossbody in the new florentine.  She is totally lined in leather, no nylon pockets like the Toscana bags. This is espresso which I like but not quite as much as tmoro. She feels smooth but you can see some grain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581775
> View attachment 3581776



Really nice! I saw in PTB's latest video she was modeling some different styles. Are these outlet exclusive versions of the Toscana collection?


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Really nice! I saw in PTB's latest video she was modeling some different styles. Are these outlet exclusive versions of the Toscana collection?



When I first saw them on dooney's site, they were called "outlet florentine crossbody" but were for sale online so I wasn't sure what was going on.  Mine came from an outlet, but the ones on Dooney no longer have outlet in the name and you can still buy online.  The outlet acted like they just got them in, but they were in the outlet pic thread from awhile ago.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> When I first saw them on dooney's site, they were called "outlet florentine crossbody" but were for sale online so I wasn't sure what was going on.  Mine came from an outlet, but the ones on Dooney no longer have outlet in the name and you can still buy online.  The outlet acted like they just got them in, but they were in the outlet pic thread from awhile ago.



Thanks Aerinha. Sounds like maybe they originally thought of making them outlet and then changed their minds. Beautiful collection! Enjoy your new bag. [emoji4]


----------



## DBLover318

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676


I can certainly see why!  Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> Totally worth it! Beautiful! [emoji7]





DBLover318 said:


> I can certainly see why!  Gorgeous bag!!!



Thanks!!! I'm actually surprised that I'm loving this style more than my satchels....


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> This is the bag that made me break my ban just 3 weeks into the new year....[emoji4]
> 
> It's a slippery slope because now I'm waiting on a Portofino Satchel and an Olivia....[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3581676



Oh, Love the Smith bag! Gorgeous in navy! Totally understandable to break the ban for this! Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Oh, Love the Smith bag! Gorgeous in navy! Totally understandable to break the ban for this! Congrats!



Thank you. I really didn't understand all the Smith love that I saw on Facebook until now...


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Did you see the flo small dixon?  Curious how it looked in person.


I just saw this post,  sorry I didnt answer sooner.... the app isnt updating on my phone very often......
I don't remember seeing the dixon......I did see a hobo shaped like the Claremont hobo but in flo leather, but I don't know about the dixon. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DBLover318

I received this gorgeous baby yesterday and of course I'm using it today!  
Portofino Small Satchel in the color Pearl.  Purchased on I Love Dooney last week for $147. 
Made in America.  My first Dooney Made in America bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> I received this gorgeous baby yesterday and of course I'm using it today!
> Portofino Small Satchel in the color Pearl.  Purchased on I Love Dooney last week for $147.
> Made in America.  My first Dooney Made in America bag!



Hi DBL!
You scored a Grand Slam! She was on sale for a great price, she's BEAUTIFUL , she's Made In America, and you love her!

Congrats! Have fun carrying her today!


----------



## DBLover318

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DBL!
> You scored a Grand Slam! She was on sale for a great price, she's BEAUTIFUL , she's Made In America, and you love her!
> 
> Congrats! Have fun carrying her today!


I certainly will, thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

DBLover318 said:


> I received this gorgeous baby yesterday and of course I'm using it today!
> Portofino Small Satchel in the color Pearl.  Purchased on I Love Dooney last week for $147.
> Made in America.  My first Dooney Made in America bag!



Gorgeous!!! Mine should arrive Saturday....


----------



## DBLover318

The smell of the leather is intoxicating!
I've been smelling it all day here at work.


----------



## Twoboyz

DBLover318 said:


> I received this gorgeous baby yesterday and of course I'm using it today!
> Portofino Small Satchel in the color Pearl.  Purchased on I Love Dooney last week for $147.
> Made in America.  My first Dooney Made in America bag!



That's so pretty! Its so nice that Dooney is continuing to make bags in the USA. I really love my made in USA Florentine Satchel. It has some extra details that are really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yessssssss!
Isn't it a show stopper!?


----------



## DBLover318

Thanks!  I  her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> I received this gorgeous baby yesterday and of course I'm using it today!
> Portofino Small Satchel in the color Pearl.  Purchased on I Love Dooney last week for $147.
> Made in America.  My first Dooney Made in America bag!


She's a beauty.  Glad you are enjoy using her already.


----------



## DooneyGal

I received the Camouflage Duck Field Bag today from ilovedooney. I have to admit the print did not appeal to me when I saw it first online, but I kept returning to look at it. When the price dropped recently to $44, I could not resist placing an order, and I’m glad I did. There is something captivating about this print. I like how different and unique-looking it is. This bag is #488 out of 500. This tells me it is close to being sold out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Yessssssss!
> Isn't it a show stopper!?


Blaze!!!!! ILD cancelled my order! I cannot believe it. So sad....waiting for the truck to arrive...it was not to be.


----------



## couchette

First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles


----------



## lavenderjunkie

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles


Enjoy your black lizard zip zip.   It's a beautiful handbag.   I have the royal blue one in lizard and some other colors in pebbled leather.   The zip zip is a great handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles


Oh she is gorgeous!!


----------



## momjules

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles



Just a classic dooney!! Enough said!! Oh and beautiful!!


----------



## Stephg

Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!


----------



## BadWolf10

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680


Wowza she is big, but beautiful. The leather looks so nice and smooth.


----------



## Twoboyz

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles



Beautiful bag! I always stop and look at the lizzard zip zips at Macy's. They have such a pretty sheen. Didn't she come with the shoulder strap?  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680



Love this bag in this color. The leather is so gorgeous. Barlow is gorgeous too! I'm glad you love her. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles



Hi C!
I love Dooney's zip zip satchel! Your lizard is beautiful! I hope you get used to the handles and you love carrying her!
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680



Hi S!
When I saw Logan IRL I thought the same thing! She's a big, beautiful girl, and it's great she's also comfortable! I'm happy you love her!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680


Wow, what a gorgeous pair! Love them both!


----------



## MaryBel

couchette said:


> View attachment 3598395
> View attachment 3598394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Dooney Macy's had a 25% off and the lizard Zip Zip is on sale.  Decided to return my recent Coach purchases , Floral Willow crossbody..too small.
> I had the plan to get the cognac but really need a basic black purse for everyday . I hope I get used to the handles


Love the lizard zip zips! They look so elegant. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680



These are both beautiful. Logan has the nice smoosh factor and look at that nice saturated color on Barlow.


----------



## couchette

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your black lizard zip zip.   It's a beautiful handbag.   I have the royal blue one in lizard and some other colors in pebbled leather.   The zip zip is a great handbag.


ohhh love blue!  i almost got the blue lizard wallet but got the black one instead.  I should have gotten the blue one


----------



## couchette

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag! I always stop and look at the lizzard zip zips at Macy's. They have such a pretty sheen. Didn't she come with the shoulder strap?  Congrats!


Thank you!  Yes she did!  Not exactly a crossbody length but I"ll prob just use the handles


----------



## couchette

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> I love Dooney's zip zip satchel! Your lizard is beautiful! I hope you get used to the handles and you love carrying her!
> Congrats!


Thank you!  Yes, I'm getting used to the handles. OMG  I LOVE your red bag in your profile pic.


----------



## Stephg

BadWolf10 said:


> Wowza she is big, but beautiful. The leather looks so nice and smooth.





Twoboyz said:


> Love this bag in this color. The leather is so gorgeous. Barlow is gorgeous too! I'm glad you love her. [emoji4]





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> When I saw Logan IRL I thought the same thing! She's a big, beautiful girl, and it's great she's also comfortable! I'm happy you love her!
> Congrats!





MaryBel said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous pair! Love them both!





YankeeDooney said:


> These are both beautiful. Logan has the nice smoosh factor and look at that nice saturated color on Barlow.



Thanks ladies! I'm usually a medium bag girl but have switched to larger bags lately... this is large but not overwhelming. I love it!


----------



## aerinha

Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471


She is definitely a keeper. That color is so pretty. I saw the pebble grain mini barlow at the outlet,  so cute. And it seems to hold so much more than you might think. Adorable!


----------



## couchette

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471


Wow!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> She is definitely a keeper. That color is so pretty. I saw the pebble grain mini barlow at the outlet,  so cute. And it seems to hold so much more than you might think. Adorable!



the front and back pockets fit my iphone 6


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> the front and back pockets fit my iphone 6


That is awesome. I have a galaxy 7, and so many pockets don't fit.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471



So beautiful! The mini's are so cute. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

couchette said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I'm getting used to the handles. OMG  I LOVE your red bag in your profile pic.


I'm happy you're getting used to the handles!  Thanks very much! As soon as it debuted on QVC I knew I had to have it in red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471



What a beautiful color! 
Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471



The color is beautiful. Wow, that's great that it fits the iPhone 6.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Mini Barlow in calypso city leather. Really like this.
> 
> View attachment 3599471



I'm so loving the calypso! 
Congrats! She's gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Just received my Logan drawstring. Wowza this is a big bag!! Shown next to my large Barlow. She's very comfortable on the shoulder, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3598680


Congrats! Great color. Love the Logan drawstring. It is really big, but perfect. I just purchased leather Bone from the outlet and suede Brown Tmoro from the bay. I'll posted pictures soon.


----------



## aerinha

My domed pine is supposed to arrive at work tomorrow, but I have this feeling they will try today while we are closed due to snow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My domed pine is supposed to arrive at work tomorrow, but I have this feeling they will try today while we are closed due to snow.


My Bordeaux is supposed to arrive tomorrow also,  but I doubt it will make it before Monday.  We are having a major snow storm and everything is closed today.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> My domed pine is supposed to arrive at work tomorrow, but I have this feeling they will try today while we are closed due to snow.





lavenderjunkie said:


> My Bordeaux is supposed to arrive tomorrow also,  but I doubt it will make it before Monday.  We are having a major snow storm and everything is closed today.



I hope you guys are okay. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## TaterTots

Gorgeous bags ladies!  Haven't stuck my head in and seen everyones lovelies in a few months.  Some real beauties have been purchased!


----------



## aerinha

My sale domed Toscana in pine arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> My sake domed Toscana in line arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601599



She's gorgeous! Congrats!
Mine will be here Monday!


----------



## aerinha

Natural light in short supply unlike snow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> My sale domed Toscana in pine arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601599



Hi A!
Whatever color she is, she's beautiful! I like that she looks black in certain light because it's a surprise of color! It's like the old croco embossed tassel shopper. Grey and purple looked black but when the light hit them you saw their beautiful colors!
Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> My sale domed Toscana in pine arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601599





aerinha said:


> Natural light in short supply unlike snow.
> 
> View attachment 3601646



Wow she's gorgeous! Love the color! [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My sale domed Toscana in pine arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601599


I love that color.  The bag is so elegant.  My Bordeaux should be here Monday.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Natural light in short supply unlike snow.
> 
> View attachment 3601646


I love it A and I agree with RN. I love that the color shifts depending on the light. 
A word of caution. Careful of the hangtag as it does make marks on the bag after it's been carried for a time. I have seen it in some of the Facebook groups.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> My sale domed Toscana in pine arrived and I live her. Totally smooth!  This pic looks Hefty bag green-black but she is, if you ignore my co worker who swears it is black, green. Not bright or blue tinged but clearly green. However dark enough to be a neutral. Will try for natural light later v
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601599


Oh I love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I love it A and I agree with RN. I love that the color shifts depending on the light.
> A word of caution. Careful of the hangtag as it does make marks on the bag after it's been carried for a time. I have seen it in some of the Facebook groups.



Hi YD!
Thanks for the warning about the hangtag. I've been carrying mine since November and I don't see marks, but every now and then I look at the hangtag and wonder if I should just take if off to possibly avoid any issues. Now that I know some women have had issues, it's coming off.

Thanks again!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I love it A and I agree with RN. I love that the color shifts depending on the light.
> A word of caution. Careful of the hangtag as it does make marks on the bag after it's been carried for a time. I have seen it in some of the Facebook groups.


Maybe i will take it off...not like it serves a real purpose.  I have discovered there isn't a dust bag.  It was all done up like new so I doubt it was returned.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> Thanks for the warning about the hangtag. I've been carrying mine since November and I don't see marks, but every now and then I look at the hangtag and wonder if I should just take if off to possibly avoid any issues. Now that I know some women have had issues, it's coming off.
> 
> Thanks again!


I have seen photos where the tag made a really dark, almost burnished mark from moving back and forth. It may be more visible on certain colors. Not sure, but when I just moved the tag on mine to test, it made a light scratch. I notice the hangtag back is a little rough. I bet they all vary. Certainly something to watch for. I like the look of the tag so Iam torn.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Maybe i will take it off...not like it serves a real purpose.  I have discovered there isn't a dust bag.  It was all done up like new so I doubt it was returned.



I have had missing dustbags from ILD. I don't get it either.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I usually take hangtags off anyway.  But thanks for the heads up.  I'll be sure to remove it from the Toscana.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I have seen photos where the tag made a really dark, almost burnished mark from moving back and forth. It may be more visible on the certain colors. Not sure, but when I just moved the tag on mine to test, it made a light scratch. I notice the hangtag back is a little rough. I bet they all vary. Certainly something to watch for. *I like the look of te tag so Iam torn.*



Yeah, that's where I am too! I like the look of the tag. And I was more concerned with hanging key fobs on the D ring. So I stop putting key fobs on the bag and left the hangtag.  I may take it off and see if I miss it.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Maybe i will take it off...not like it serves a real purpose.  I have discovered there isn't a dust bag.  It was all done up like new so I doubt it was returned.



That's a bummer. Maybe you can call and see if they'll just send you one.


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> That's a bummer. Maybe you can call and see if they'll just send you one.


Not too worried there has to be an extra pillowcase somewhere in the house


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday,  I received Newbury leather Logan (Bone) and Sloan (Cobalt) handbags. I love the size, but not sure about the leather. I own Newbury Logan (TMoro) and Sloan (Olive) in suede and love them both.
Anyone with these bags, can you tell me if the leather softens with age? Are you enjoying these bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday,  I received Newbury leather Logan (Bone) and Sloan (Cobalt) handbags. I love the size, but not sure about the leather. I own Newbury Logan (TMoro) and Sloan (Olive) in suede and love them both.
> Anyone with these bags, can you tell me if the leather softens with age? Are you enjoying these bags?
> 
> View attachment 3602507



Pretty bags! That cobalt is so vibrant, more than it looked in tv. I'm sorry, I can't help with the leather as I don't own anything in it.


----------



## Stephg

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday,  I received Newbury leather Logan (Bone) and Sloan (Cobalt) handbags. I love the size, but not sure about the leather. I own Newbury Logan (TMoro) and Sloan (Olive) in suede and love them both.
> Anyone with these bags, can you tell me if the leather softens with age? Are you enjoying these bags?
> 
> View attachment 3602507



I have the logan, it's been used quite a bit but still looks great. Doesn't show any wear and is not 'sloppy' looking. It's a soft bag yes, but she sits nicely on the shoulder and doesn't get messy looking.

Edit: Since you have both the sloan and logan, can you compare the strap drop on them? I love my logan so was eyeing the sloan. Wondered if the strap drop was the same?


----------



## southernbelle82

I ordered the pebble leather crossbody in calypso yesterday. I think it's supposed to arrive Thursday and can't wait! I haven't seen this color in person but I think I'll be happy with it. I'll post pics when she arrives!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> I ordered the pebble leather crossbody in calypso yesterday. I think it's supposed to arrive Thursday and can't wait! I haven't seen this color in person but I think I'll be happy with it. I'll post pics when she arrives!


Congrats SB!
We can't wait to see pics and hear what you thing!


----------



## DBLover318

aerinha said:


> Natural light in short supply unlike snow.
> 
> View attachment 3601646


Love the color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> I have the logan, it's been used quite a bit but still looks great. Doesn't show any wear and is not 'sloppy' looking. It's a soft bag yes, but she sits nicely on the shoulder and doesn't get messy looking.
> 
> Edit: Since you have both the sloan and logan, can you compare the strap drop on them? I love my logan so was eyeing the sloan. Wondered if the strap drop was the same?


Yes, I will compare them when I get home.

Another question for you. Do you own the smooth leather hobo sold on QVC? I like strap and wonder if the leather is the same or similar to  Newbury leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
Who else got their treasures from ILD?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
> The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
> Who else got their treasures from ILD?



Hey GF! 
Glad to hear both bags are winners! Congrats!

Mine got here today too! I was just unwrapping them. I'll post pics in a bit. 
Mine are also in good condition. The bordeaux is better than the green. The green has some little spots that are different shades of green, I don't know if they are scratches or not, they are not pushed in but they are darker. I think I will try rubbing the bag with one of the dustbags to see if it gets more uniform. I just realized it sounds bad but it is not, it's just how we see these kinds of things.  I also received 1 of the 2 bags I had ordered a few days before, the montecito Serena in Bone with red interior. OMG, she is gorgeous! I'm so glad I got her! The other one I ordered was the florentine satchel in Navy, you know, the one that looks like the claremont satchel. That one had a few scratches but those came off after I rubbed the bag with the dustbag (that's why I'm trying that with the green). If that doesn't work, I think some conditioner might make her prettier!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
> The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
> Who else got their treasures from ILD?


So glad you love them!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
> The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
> Who else got their treasures from ILD?



I'm so glad they are winners! [emoji106]



MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Glad to hear both bags are winners! Congrats!
> 
> Mine got here today too! I was just unwrapping them. I'll post pics in a bit.
> Mine are also in good condition. The bordeaux is better than the green. The green has some little spots that are different shades of green, I don't know if they are scratches or not, they are not pushed in but they are darker. I think I will try rubbing the bag with one of the dustbags to see if it gets more uniform. I just realized it sounds bad but it is not, it's just how we see these kinds of things.  I also received 1 of the 2 bags I had ordered a few days before, the montecito Serena in Bone with red interior. OMG, she is gorgeous! I'm so glad I got her! The other one I ordered was the florentine satchel in Navy, you know, the one that looks like the claremont satchel. That one had a few scratches but those came off after I rubbed the bag with the dustbag (that's why I'm trying that with the green). If that doesn't work, I think some conditioner might make her prettier!



I'm so glad you love them all. I hope the green one can be remedied. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
> The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
> Who else got their treasures from ILD?


Hi LJ!
I love the way you describe your bags! Your purple Barlow sounds like it's a beautiful color! And I'm happy the Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is a keeper! As I was reading your description of the leather I was saying "Yes!" to myself in agreement. You've described it better than I ever could. I almost passed on this bag just because of the web strap and the rubber feet, but I love the strap, and the bag sits nicely with the feet so I never think about them. I'm happy you like the leather lining too!

Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I finished with my pics.

First I got the Verona Large Christina last weekend at the outlet. I was undecided between the red and the black. Both were pretty scratched up, but they had 1 more black in the back which was still wrapped, so no scratches, so I went with black. But as I was paying I was just thinking it was the last red one, so I decided to get it too, hoping the scratches will rub off a bit. Well, I put some apple conditioner on it and now it looks like new, no scratches. I should have taken a pic of the before. Love them!


----------



## MaryBel

These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.


----------



## MaryBel

And finally the ones from last week. The 2 toscana satchels in Bordeaux and Pine Green. Love!


----------



## MaryBel

Group pic


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally I finished with my pics.
> 
> First I got the Verona Large Christina last weekend at the outlet. I was undecided between the red and the black. Both were pretty scratched up, but they had 1 more black in the back which was still wrapped, so no scratches, so I went with black. But as I was paying I was just thinking it was the last red one, so I decided to get it too, hoping the scratches will rub off a bit. Well, I put some apple conditioner on it and now it looks like new, no scratches. I should have taken a pic of the before. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605138
> View attachment 3605139





MaryBel said:


> These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
> Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605143
> View attachment 3605144





MaryBel said:


> And finally the ones from last week. The 2 toscana satchels in Bordeaux and Pine Green. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605145
> View attachment 3605146





MaryBel said:


> Group pic
> 
> View attachment 3605147



Gorgeous new members of your awesome handbag collection! Love them all! The Montecito collection is just so stunning. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Glad to hear both bags are winners! Congrats!
> 
> Mine got here today too! I was just unwrapping them. I'll post pics in a bit.
> Mine are also in good condition. The bordeaux is better than the green. The green has some little spots that are different shades of green, I don't know if they are scratches or not, they are not pushed in but they are darker. I think I will try rubbing the bag with one of the dustbags to see if it gets more uniform. I just realized it sounds bad but it is not, it's just how we see these kinds of things.  I also received 1 of the 2 bags I had ordered a few days before, the montecito Serena in Bone with red interior. OMG, she is gorgeous! I'm so glad I got her! The other one I ordered was the florentine satchel in Navy, you know, the one that looks like the claremont satchel. That one had a few scratches but those came off after I rubbed the bag with the dustbag (that's why I'm trying that with the green). If that doesn't work, I think some conditioner might make her prettier!



Hey MB! 
I'm glad yours are in good condition! I hope the green bag is a keeper! I can't wait to see pictures of Serena and your other goodies!
Congrats!

ETA:  It took me so long to send my reply (watching TV at the same time) you posted pics already! I'll look at them now!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Group pic
> 
> View attachment 3605147


 Love the group GF! Now, do you have a fav Toscana?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
> Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605143
> View attachment 3605144


Love them all GF! I can see why you went back for the red Christina. Love the red pop of color. That Montecito is a real stunner. I agree with TB. That color is my favorite in that bag. You chose all very well. I'm coming over soon. LOL!


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Finally I finished with my pics.
> 
> First I got the Verona Large Christina last weekend at the outlet. I was undecided between the red and the black. Both were pretty scratched up, but they had 1 more black in the back which was still wrapped, so no scratches, so I went with black. But as I was paying I was just thinking it was the last red one, so I decided to get it too, hoping the scratches will rub off a bit. Well, I put some apple conditioner on it and now it looks like new, no scratches. I should have taken a pic of the before. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605138
> View attachment 3605139





MaryBel said:


> These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
> Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605143
> View attachment 3605144





MaryBel said:


> And finally the ones from last week. The 2 toscana satchels in Bordeaux and Pine Green. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605145
> View attachment 3605146





MaryBel said:


> Group pic
> 
> View attachment 3605147



MaryBel - I  love all you knew handbags. The leather looks amazing. The Verona Large Christina is adorable and love the Bone Montecito Serena. Congrats and enjoy them all!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> My new Dooneys arrived today.  Both are winners!!!!!  The purple Barlow City leather is a great medium color purple.  A little less electric than the pictures,  and it's a perfect handbag and color.
> The Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is also a keeper.   It reminds me of a pebbled version of Alto leather.  It's nicely made and has good structure.   The leather is much thicker than the pebbled leather collection.  I don't love the fixed handles or rubber feet,  so this is probably my only one from this collection,  but I'm glad to have it.  I do like the leather lining though.   The leather has a few shallow imbedded creases on the back and the front has some pebbled sections.  But they are not obvious and the bag has no scratches or obvious defects.  The Bordeaux color is rich and deep.
> Who else got their treasures from ILD?


LJ, so glad you received two winners. I have to say that purple is gorgeous. I have seen pics. So pretty! I wouldn't mind one in that color. I agree regarding Toscana. I am not fond of the handle and rubber feet but it really is a lovely looking bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
> Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605143
> View attachment 3605144





MaryBel said:


> Group pic
> 
> View attachment 3605147


Girl, your haul pics never disappoint! Serena is the beauty I thought she would be.  And your Toscana and Florentine satchels beautiful too!
Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> I have the logan, it's been used quite a bit but still looks great. Doesn't show any wear and is not 'sloppy' looking. It's a soft bag yes, but she sits nicely on the shoulder and doesn't get messy looking.
> 
> Edit: Since you have both the sloan and logan, can you compare the strap drop on them? I love my logan so was eyeing the sloan. Wondered if the strap drop was the same?


Hi Stephg. I compared the strap drop of the Logan to the Sloan in the leather and Logan seems to be longer. However, when I compare the strap drop of the suede Sloan is looks longer than the suede Logan. It seems like the Newbury suede bags hang lower than the leather bags, which is probably due to the weight of the suede.

Anyway, the D&B website says the leather Sloan strap drop is 11" and leather Logan strap drop is 10". Hope this helps.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous new members of your awesome handbag collection! Love them all! The Montecito collection is just so stunning. Enjoy [emoji4]


Thanks GF!
I love the monecitos. They look like Altos but they are not as expensive!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the group GF! Now, do you have a fav Toscana?


Thanks GF!
I don't have a favorite yet. I have 2 of the hobos (bordeaux and Ginger) and these 3 but I only carried my Ginger hobo a couple of times, so I can't say yet.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them all GF! I can see why you went back for the red Christina. Love the red pop of color. That Montecito is a real stunner. I agree with TB. That color is my favorite in that bag. You chose all very well. I'm coming over soon. LOL!


Thanks GF!
I didn't even make it out of the store. I had both bags on the counter as they were checking to see what they had in the back. So when they only had one perfect black one, I thought black it is, but as I was paying, I kept looking at the red on the counter and it wouldn't stop flirting with me so she had to come here too!

I think it's my favorite Montecito too! I have 4 now in this style, navy with orange inside, burgundy with I don't remember what inside, maybe gray, natural with green inside (haven't revealed her yet, just got it at Marshalls a couple of weeks ago) and this one, oh, well, I also have one little DS, the crossbody one, natural with blue inside.

I'm sure you are coming, with that snow you were getting, the rain here doesn't seem that bad. DH is in your state, flew there yesterday, and he told me it was full of snow.  He had to take his snow boots. I was telling him it was no fair, that I should go there, not him.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> MaryBel - I  love all you knew handbags. The leather looks amazing. The Verona Large Christina is adorable and love the Bone Montecito Serena. Congrats and enjoy them all!


Thanks GF!
I love the Veronas. I have a couple in the smaller size but I could not resist this size since I can fit a regular size wallet in these!
I totally recommend the Montecitos, really light weight and I think they look very nice.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, your haul pics never disappoint! Serena is the beauty I thought she would be.  And your Toscana and Florentine satchels beautiful too!
> Congrats!


Thanks GF!
She is indeed a beauty! Love her!
And you know I love the others too! I'm way too easy!

Now I need to look in my repertoire of red bags for the perfect one for tomorrow!


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Finally I finished with my pics.
> 
> First I got the Verona Large Christina last weekend at the outlet. I was undecided between the red and the black. Both were pretty scratched up, but they had 1 more black in the back which was still wrapped, so no scratches, so I went with black. But as I was paying I was just thinking it was the last red one, so I decided to get it too, hoping the scratches will rub off a bit. Well, I put some apple conditioner on it and now it looks like new, no scratches. I should have taken a pic of the before. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605138
> View attachment 3605139


Hi MaryBel - I really like this little crossbody bag. Please share the outlet price. TIA.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Hi MaryBel - I really like this little crossbody bag. Please share the outlet price. TIA.



I think they were on clearance 60% off when I got them, let me check, yes, it was 60% off, so from 268, it was down to 107.20
They might be the same or maybe cheaper. I don't know when they change the % discount. But I guess at one point it could be 70% off. That's the most discount I have seen at the outlet.
This is the large Christina, style ER278


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I didn't even make it out of the store. I had both bags on the counter as they were checking to see what they had in the back. So when they only had one perfect black one, I thought black it is, but as I was paying, I kept looking at the red on the counter and it wouldn't stop flirting with me so she had to come here too!
> 
> I think it's my favorite Montecito too! I have 4 now in this style, navy with orange inside, burgundy with I don't remember what inside, maybe gray, natural with green inside (haven't revealed her yet, just got it at Marshalls a couple of weeks ago) and this one, oh, well, I also have one little DS, the crossbody one, natural with blue inside.
> 
> I'm sure you are coming, with that snow you were getting, the rain here doesn't seem that bad. DH is in your state, flew there yesterday, and he told me it was full of snow.  He had to take his snow boots. I was telling him it was no fair, that I should go there, not him.


OMG, couldn't DH take you with him? We could have gone to the outlet. Oops, I forgot you have an outlet too. Soooo, make sure he brings you here in December for the tent sale.
BTW, love how the red was "flirting" with you. LOL! I see there are still some bone Serena's on Dooney.com so maybe more will trickle down to the outlets. I would love to try that one.


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> I think they were on clearance 60% off when I got them, let me check, yes, it was 60% off, so from 268, it was down to 107.20
> They might be the same or maybe cheaper. I don't know when they change the % discount. But I guess at one point it could be 70% off. That's the most discount I have seen at the outlet.
> This is the large Christina, style ER278


Thanks MaryBel for all the info, including the style number. I will contact my outlet tomorrow.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Finally I finished with my pics.
> 
> First I got the Verona Large Christina last weekend at the outlet. I was undecided between the red and the black. Both were pretty scratched up, but they had 1 more black in the back which was still wrapped, so no scratches, so I went with black. But as I was paying I was just thinking it was the last red one, so I decided to get it too, hoping the scratches will rub off a bit. Well, I put some apple conditioner on it and now it looks like new, no scratches. I should have taken a pic of the before. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605138
> View attachment 3605139


Gorgeous additions!! All are beautiful! I love that red!!


MaryBel said:


> These 2 beauties came from ILD. I didn't know about the $25 coupon, so I missed my chance but at least I got a free bracelet with each.
> Montecito Serena in Bone with Red interior and Florentine satchel in Navy. I love them both but I'm extra happy I got the bone, it's been on my wish list for some time and I thought I had missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605143
> View attachment 3605144





MaryBel said:


> And finally the ones from last week. The 2 toscana satchels in Bordeaux and Pine Green. Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605145
> View attachment 3605146


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> She is indeed a beauty! Love her!
> And you know I love the others too! I'm way too easy!
> 
> Now I need to look in my repertoire of red bags for the perfect one for tomorrow!


I would love to see a picture of the red bag you're carrying today! If you have time (and I know you're busy!) post a picture in the " Which Dooney are you carrying today thread", please? (It can be an old picture if you don't have time to take one today.) I'm still in the city so I'm still carrying my cranberry Bitsy. My Red Toscana satchel is with me but in all honesty I don't plan to carry her today because I'm going to do a lot of walking. Dang! I wish my Bitsy was red, red!  I lost my red/black MK fur pom. I think it fell off my red Toscana satchel in a Starbucks when I was taking the car keys off the handles to give them to my son when he was here for Christmas. I think I must have accidentally unhooked it. So I don't even have a red pom to dress up my bag today.


----------



## DBLover318

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday,  I received Newbury leather Logan (Bone) and Sloan (Cobalt) handbags. I love the size, but not sure about the leather. I own Newbury Logan (TMoro) and Sloan (Olive) in suede and love them both.
> Anyone with these bags, can you tell me if the leather softens with age? Are you enjoying these bags?
> 
> View attachment 3602507


I have the Sloan in Charcoal, Pale Blue and Wine and I can tell you that the leather is gorgeous and supple and I very much enjoy them.  It does soften with age and use.
I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I love the way you describe your bags! Your purple Barlow sounds like it's a beautiful color! And I'm happy the Bordeaux Toscana domed satchel is a keeper! As I was reading your description of the leather I was saying "Yes!" to myself in agreement. You've described it better than I ever could. I almost passed on this bag just because of the web strap and the rubber feet, but I love the strap, and the bag sits nicely with the feet so I never think about them. I'm happy you like the leather lining too!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, RN.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> LJ, so glad you received two winners. I have to say that purple is gorgeous. I have seen pics. So pretty! I wouldn't mind one in that color. I agree regarding Toscana. I am not fond of the handle and rubber feet but it really is a lovely looking bag.


*YD*:  the Toscana Domed Satchel reminds me very much of the Alto Zip Zip from years ago.  Both have similar shapes and both are structured and thick leather.   Of course the styling details are different, and the Alto is much smoother.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  great haul.  As usual,  I love all your choices.  The bone is really a show stopper.
Tell us about the leather on the navy domed satchel?   Does it feel like the old Florentine,  the new Toscana, or something different?


----------



## SEWDimples

DBLover318 said:


> I have the Sloan in Charcoal, Pale Blue and Wine and I can tell you that the leather is gorgeous and supple and I very much enjoy them.  It does soften with age and use.
> I hope this is helpful to you.


Thank you for the feedback. Yes, this info is very helpful.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710


She is stunning. Love that smooth leather!! I am so glad she was a keeper!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710



What a great smooth bag that is! Enjoy!


----------



## DBLover318

momjules said:


> What a great smooth bag that is! Enjoy!


Very beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710



OMG! She's gorgeous! Not a mark on her! I'm so happy for you. Sometimes ILD has to make up for their shipping flubs and luckily you were on the receiving end [emoji3]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! She's gorgeous! Not a mark on her! I'm so happy for you. Sometimes ILD has to make up for their shipping flubs and luckily you were on the receiving end [emoji3]


Yes, the last bag I ordered was not in good condition and the one before that was cancelled so, I'm about due. LOL! Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, couldn't DH take you with him? We could have gone to the outlet. Oops, I forgot you have an outlet too. Soooo, make sure he brings you here in December for the tent sale.
> BTW, love how the red was "flirting" with you. LOL! I see there are still some bone Serena's on Dooney.com so maybe more will trickle down to the outlets. I would love to try that one.


I know, I would have liked that but then we'll have to take our son too and then he'll miss school, so not good.
For the tent sale I think I'd be better going without him  

Oh yeah, I have something that bags seem to like, they flirt with me a lot, they start winking at me


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks MaryBel for all the info, including the style number. I will contact my outlet tomorrow.



no problem GF, I hope you can find it!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous additions!! All are beautiful! I love that red!!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I would love to see a picture of the red bag you're carrying today! If you have time (and I know you're busy!) post a picture in the " Which Dooney are you carrying today thread", please? (It can be an old picture if you don't have time to take one today.) I'm still in the city so I'm still carrying my cranberry Bitsy. My Red Toscana satchel is with me but in all honesty I don't plan to carry her today because I'm going to do a lot of walking. Dang! I wish my Bitsy was red, red!  I lost my red/black MK fur pom. I think it fell off my red Toscana satchel in a Starbucks when I was taking the car keys off the handles to give them to my son when he was here for Christmas. I think I must have accidentally unhooked it. So I don't even have a red pom to dress up my bag today.



Pic is in the thread now.
Sorry to hear about the lost fur pom. I hope you can find one to replace it with!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  great haul.  As usual,  I love all your choices.  The bone is really a show stopper.
> Tell us about the leather on the navy domed satchel?   Does it feel like the old Florentine,  the new Toscana, or something different?


Thanks GF!
I think the leather in the domed satchel feels exactly the same as the Toscana leather. It is also leather lined like the Toscanas. The only things different are: No suede lining, the different name plate and this one has the old feet style, you know, metal feet on a strip of leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710


*YD:*  glad you got a winner.  Your new Flo is perfect.  One of the reasons I didn't order another handbag is that I got 2 that were good ones and didn't want to tempt fates on a third.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think the leather in the domed satchel feels exactly the same as the Toscana leather. It is also leather lined like the Toscanas. The only things different are: No suede lining, the different name plate and this one has the old feet style, you know, metal feet on a strip of leather.


On the web site they are now calling the leather Florentine  Nuovo.  Good to know the leather is the same as Toscana,  which is a very nice leather.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710


WOW, 
She's gorgeous! Congrats GF! She's gorgeous, I know, I already said that but it deserves it again! WOW!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> On the web site they are now calling the leather Florentine  Nuovo.  Good to know the leather is the same as Toscana,  which is a very nice leather.



Yes, I saw that.
I think they added something to differentiate them from the regular Florentine and to avoid saying it was toscana. I think it is Toscana outlet version!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710


Beautiful!  So glad you got a good one YD.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> WOW,
> She's gorgeous! Congrats GF! She's gorgeous, I know, I already said that but it deserves it again! WOW!


Thanks GF! I still can't believe it myself. I was all set for disappointment....either a cancellation or a return. Nice for a change.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I was very surprised to receive this yesterday since ILD said it had not shipped yet. Even more pleasantly surprised to find a very smooth bag.
> This is the Made in America Florentine Small Satchel in Black. I was expecting a nightmare based on what some other gals received. Very happy with this one and a great deal to boot plus the free bracelet. I still can't believe I received such a nice smooth bag! TB! Can you believe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605709
> View attachment 3605710


She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Stephg

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I will compare them when I get home.
> 
> Another question for you. Do you own the smooth leather hobo sold on QVC? I like strap and wonder if the leather is the same or similar to  Newbury leather.





SEWDimples said:


> Hi Stephg. I compared the strap drop of the Logan to the Sloan in the leather and Logan seems to be longer. However, when I compare the strap drop of the suede Sloan is looks longer than the suede Logan. It seems like the Newbury suede bags hang lower than the leather bags, which is probably due to the weight of the suede.
> 
> Anyway, the D&B website says the leather Sloan strap drop is 11" and leather Logan strap drop is 10". Hope this helps.



Hi, no I don't have the smooth leather hobo. I would imagine it's similar but perhaps thinner. Just guessing though.

Thank you for comparing them! I like the newbury leather and the drop on the logan, was hoping the hobo would be similar. Oh well one less bag to buy LOL


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646


Love the color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646


Very nice! Perfect color for spring and summer!


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646


She is gorgeous! Love this color!
Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646



Gorgeous! It does look way more vibrant blue than mint. I'm glad she's a winner!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646



Very Pretty and Summery! This style is so functional, so much room in such a slim comfortable profile to wear. ENJOY your new bag


----------



## momjules

southernbelle82 said:


> Well, she was just delivered! Here she is in all her glory!!! I'm quite pleased with the color! It's just a good saturated shade of Aqua. It's more blue than last years Mint though and the pic is not 100% true to color but in Real life it's got a smidge more of a green undertone to it. I know I sound so contradicting but I'm trying here! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606646



That's a great color! Enjoy and may spring get here fast this year!


----------



## southernbelle82

Thanks ladies for your sweet responses!


----------



## DBLover318

Hi guys!
Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in


----------



## SEWDimples

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in


Congrats! The color is beautiful. I love  D&B suede.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



 I'm going to go with GORGEOUS!! I'm so happy she met (or exceeded) your expectations! I know you were looking for "The" bag and it looks like you found her!
Congrats!


----------



## DBLover318

I know!  I was blown away.  The photo on ILD doesn't do it justice!


----------



## BadWolf10

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in


She is gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



Very nice!!!


----------



## aerinha

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



Very pretty. The color will brighten a winter day


----------



## MaryBel

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



She is indeed gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## momjules

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



Wow she's beautiful!  My favorite color family.Good luck and maybe a mod shot when you are ready?


----------



## Philipmom

He didn't go to Jared, he went to ILD lol. Well rather I did and told him about it after. Lasts longer than flowers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Philipmom said:


> He didn't go to Jared, he went to ILD lol. Well rather I did and told him about it after. Lasts longer than flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608999



 Who needs Jared when you have Peter?!    Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## Twoboyz

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in



She is gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Philipmom said:


> He didn't go to Jared, he went to ILD lol. Well rather I did and told him about it after. Lasts longer than flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608999



[emoji23] Good strategy! So cute!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DBLover318 said:


> Hi guys!
> Well, I received her yesterday.  Is she gorgeous or what!
> Medium Suede Satchel in Tomato.  I'm in


Glad she's a winner.  I love the style and the color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Philipmom said:


> He didn't go to Jared, he went to ILD lol. Well rather I did and told him about it after. Lasts longer than flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608999


So much better than flowers.   Enjoy.


----------



## keishapie1973

I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]

Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094


Very pretty.   That cherry color is amazing,  I love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094


You may have failed the ban but you passed handbag shopping with flying colors!  It's not your fault. ILD knows every year in January we vow to stop buying handbags for a while so they know how to get us off Ban Island.

Serena and Chelsea are beautiful! I love Chelsea in cherry, of course, but Serena's red lining against the grey is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very pretty.   That cherry color is amazing,  I love it.



Thank you. I really "needed" a red bag....


----------



## keishapie1973

RuedeNesle said:


> You may have failed the ban but you passed handbag shopping with flying colors!  It's not your fault. ILD knows every year in January we vow to stop buying handbags for a while so they know how to get us off Ban Island.
> 
> Serena and Chelsea are beautiful! I love Chelsea in cherry, of course, but Serena's red lining against the grey is stunning!  Congrats!



Thank you. You are definitely making me feel better about my indiscretion. You are also one of the reasons I started trying to fill my red bag void....


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094



Wow, you girls are really drawing my eye to that Montecito. Very elegant looking bag. The Chelsea is a beauty too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. You are definitely making me feel better about my indiscretion. *You are also one of the reasons I started trying to fill my red bag void..*..


Thanks! I know I go overboard with red handbags. I'm just happy to see others love carrying them too.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, you girls are really drawing my eye to that Montecito. Very elegant looking bag. The Chelsea is a beauty too.



Thank you. This Montecito is big though. I only got the large because of color but I think I can pull it off....


----------



## MaryBel

Philipmom said:


> He didn't go to Jared, he went to ILD lol. Well *rather I did and told him about it after*. Lasts longer than flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608999


That's what I do!
And ITA, better than flowers! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Who needs Jared when you have Peter?!    Congrats! She's a beauty!


Good one GF!
Oh yeah, I like Peter better!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094



Well GF, you are not alone, I too failed, big time and I too blame ILD's sale and Coach's tier coupon, oh and the sample sale at the Dooney outlets that started today...oops

Love them both! I love the color combo in the montecito but they didn't have it in the smaller size (I like that size better).
OMG, that Chelsea in cherry is yummmy! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. You are definitely making me feel better about my indiscretion. You are also one of the reasons I started trying to fill my red bag void....


Same happened with me! Don't ask me how many red bags I have now  It's RN's fault, so I turned her to the dark side, I mean the blue side and I'm encouraging her to buy blue bags (blue bags is my thing)


----------



## keishapie1973

MaryBel said:


> Well GF, you are not alone, I too failed, big time and I too blame ILD's sale and Coach's tier coupon, oh and the sample sale at the Dooney outlets that started today...oops
> 
> Love them both! I love the color combo in the montecito but they didn't have it in the smaller size (I like that size better).
> OMG, that Chelsea in cherry is yummmy! I love it! Congrats!



Thank you!!! I would love to see all your goodies. Sounds like you did some damage....[emoji847]


----------



## momjules

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094



Love your bags! The red is awesome! Looks like you are not alone in the fall off of the wagon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well GF, you are not alone, I too failed, big time and* I too blame ILD's sale and Coach's tier coupon, oh and the sample sale at the Dooney outlets that started today...oops*
> 
> Love them both! I love the color combo in the montecito but they didn't have it in the smaller size (I like that size better).
> OMG, that Chelsea in cherry is yummmy! I love it! Congrats!



 I'm not sure what the correct "cause and effect" is in your case. I think those stores have those sales because of you.  If so, we all thank you for saving us a lot of money. And don't say we'd save more money if we didn't buy at all, because I  have a few other obsessions just waiting to replace handbag buying so the money would be spent anyway!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure what the correct "cause and effect" is in your case. I think those stores have those sales because of you.  If so, we all thank you for saving us a lot of money. And don't say we'd save more money if we didn't buy at all, because I  have a few other obsessions just waiting to replace handbag buying so the money would be spent anyway!


Umm, I think I'm going to plead the 5th here! 
Oh GF, I would never say that (about saving more money if we didn't buy at all). I know that too well, the obsessions are all over the place! I can do damage by just going to Michael's!


----------



## MaryBel

Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale. 
First the old styles:
Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)


----------



## MaryBel

These are the samples:
Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Umm, *I think I'm going to plead the 5th here! *
> Oh GF, I would never say that (about saving more money if we didn't buy at all). I know that too well, the obsessions are all over the place! I can do damage by just going to Michael's!


 
You know exactly what I'm talking about! I spent what I could have spent on a nice wallet buying notebooks and notepads at a local bookstore!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


 I love them all! I would love a Bitsy in greta/flowers!  All three are beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> You know exactly what I'm talking about! I spent what *I could have spent on a nice wallet buying notebooks and notepads at a local bookstore*!


exactly!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I love them all! I would love a Bitsy in greta/flowers!  All three are beautiful!


Thanks GF!
Love it too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


*MB:*  what great choices you made.  Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale.
> First the old styles:
> Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
> Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609705
> View attachment 3609706
> View attachment 3609707
> View attachment 3609708


I love them all!!!


MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094



Well, these beauties were well worth it! Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711



Hello! I was at the outlet today and saw those little flower wallets or cross bodies. The one was only 50 bucks but my hubby didn't like it.
I think they are adorable.


----------



## momjules

I've been bad!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale.
> First the old styles:
> Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
> Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609705
> View attachment 3609706
> View attachment 3609707
> View attachment 3609708





MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711



You did the opposite of damage! Those are all gorgeous. I'm really loving that Greta Bitsy with flowers. So pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  what great choices you made.  Enjoy all your new handbags.


Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I love them all!!!


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Hello! I was at the outlet today and saw those little flower wallets or cross bodies. The one was only 50 bucks but my hubby didn't like it.
> I think they are adorable.


Hey GF!
Glad to hear you are doing things to get you better!
Mine had only these 2 and I couldn't decide between them so I had to get them both. I'm sure DH wouldn't like them either but I don't ask him anymore. I normally go by myself too, it's better that way


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> I've been bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609896


But GF, being bad feels so good doesn't it!
I love it! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You did the opposite of damage! Those are all gorgeous. I'm really loving that Greta Bitsy with flowers. So pretty!


Thanks GF!
Those Gretas are adorable with the flowers.


----------



## momjules

Yes I love this bag. The straps fit better than the barlow I have. 
It was on clearance for 147.00 plus tax. So I got it. You are right, we have to take advantage of a good deal.
My outlet had a lot of samples but they didn't have inside pockets so I passed. For some reason I wanted pockets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> I've been bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609896


Hi MJ!
She's beautiful!


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MJ!
> She's beautiful!



Thank you so much.
I didn't need this bag but oh well!  I want to change into her really bad! I don't know if I should wait till spring but I'm not thinking so.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Thank you so much.
> I didn't need this bag but oh well!  I want to change into her really bad! I don't know if I should wait till spring but I'm not thinking so.


Don't wait! Load her up and take her out!  You'll have fun carrying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> I've been bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609896


*MJ:*  you've been good,  in fact, you've been a great shopper.   I love your new City leather Flynn.  Is that color wine?
It's beautiful.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Don't wait! Load her up and take her out!  You'll have fun carrying her!


I agree!!! Take her out!! Enjoy [emoji2]


----------



## momjules

Yes it's the color wine. Reds are my favorite. 
I'm going to load her up in the morning.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## momjules

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 3610053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow! I just bought the city Flynn in the color wine today at the outlet! 
I have loaded it up and we have walked around the house together. Stays on my shoulder very well. I'm loving it! Congrats to you!


----------



## BagAddiction712

momjules said:


> Wow! I just bought the city Flynn in the color wine today at the outlet!
> I have loaded it up and we have walked around the house together. Stays on my shoulder very well. I'm loving it! Congrats to you!


Congrats to you as well!! Glad to hear the straps stay on well. I was afraid since it's such a big bag they might slip. The Flynn is gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 3610053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 3610053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!



They look divine! And such a lovely photo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale.
> First the old styles:
> Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
> Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609705
> View attachment 3609706
> View attachment 3609707
> View attachment 3609708


GF! These are gorgeous. You got tent sale pricing on those. Awesome haul. Don't you just love the Chestnut color on that Zip Barlow. It is so rich and yummy. Loving that denim Kingston too. Can't go wrong with the Black satchel and that pop of orange on Olivia....wow!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


These are all little beauties. Intrigued by the Bitsy. Reminds of the LV bags with the flowers. Very nice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> I've been bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609896


Beuatiful color on that Flynn MJ! You've been good!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale.
> First the old styles:
> Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
> Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609705
> View attachment 3609706
> View attachment 3609707
> View attachment 3609708


GF, these were in the clearance section? Amazing selection if so. No Zip Barlows priced that low here.


----------



## SEWDimples

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from the haul from yesterday sample sale.
> First the old styles:
> Florentine Kingston Hobo in demin, Chestnut Zipper Barlow and Medium Flo satchel ($150 each)
> Pebbled leather Olivia in orange ($75)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609705
> View attachment 3609706
> View attachment 3609707
> View attachment 3609708



MaryBel - These bags are beautiful, plus good deals. Congrats and enjoy your new beauties. [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I've been bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609896



It's gorgeous Jules! I love the city leather. Yup, you shouldn't pass on a good deal. Plus you can't just go to the outlet and leave empty handed. [emoji2] Only I know too well... Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 3610053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!



Congrats! That's s gorgeous color! I love your bedding too. I have been thinking about that pouch for awhile now. Enjoy!


----------



## BagAddiction712

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## BagAddiction712

YankeeDooney said:


> They look divine! And such a lovely photo.


Thank you!


----------



## BagAddiction712

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! That's s gorgeous color! I love your bedding too. I have been thinking about that pouch for awhile now. Enjoy!


Thank you so much. The pouch is a great choice. It's a nice size to wear as a clutch it fits a lot. The leather is also very soft.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BagAddiction712 said:


> View attachment 3610053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies!! I don't know how I didn't know about this color ice blue. Apparently it was released last July but I just came across it. I wanted it in the large Barlow but it sold before I could get. Then I literally got the last Flynn on ilovedooney!! I'm obsessed! I also got this lambskin clutch. They're calling it taupe but it's really more grey. If you can get either of these on the ilovedooney website I highly recommend them. Thanks for letting me share!!


*BA*: Please  tell me about the ice blue color. 
I've never seen it in person, and all the pics I see online look very grey and pale.  I love blues and think the light blue pebbled Dooneys are beautiful,  but the ice blue looks much more grey.   Your picture shows up grey on my computer.  (It's a beautiful bag, the City leather is stunning, and the grey is nice.... but I want blue, not grey, and I already have an oyster Flynn).    I had a chance to buy an ice blue Flynn yesterday,  by phone,  but passed because the color in the pictures didn't excite me.  But I keep dreaming about it, even tho it was only 40% off.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF! These are gorgeous. You got tent sale pricing on those. Awesome haul. Don't you just love the Chestnut color on that Zip Barlow. It is so rich and yummy. Loving that denim Kingston too. Can't go wrong with the Black satchel and that pop of orange on Olivia....wow!


Thanks GF!
I love the Barlow. I think it's my favorite of the 3 florentines. The black flo was a last minute buy, but I thought the price was too good. It's not smooth like I like (actually I wonder if this was a trade or something, the tag inside is cut) but it is so soft that I thought it would be perfect for the days when you don't want to worry too much about the handbag.



YankeeDooney said:


> These are all little beauties. Intrigued by the Bitsy. Reminds of the LV bags with the flowers. Very nice!


Yes they are. I thought of the same with the siggy with flowers bags and loved the combination, so I had to get them.



YankeeDooney said:


> GF, these were in the clearance section? Amazing selection if so. No Zip Barlows priced that low here.


No GF, they were from the sample sale. Even the SA mentioned how good deal the chestnut was since they have but more expensive.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> MaryBel - These bags are beautiful, plus good deals. Congrats and enjoy your new beauties. [emoji3]


Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BA*: Please  tell me about the ice blue color.
> I've never seen it in person, and all the pics I see online look very grey and pale.  I love blues and think the light blue pebbled Dooneys are beautiful,  but the ice blue looks much more grey.   Your picture shows up grey on my computer.  (It's a beautiful bag, the City leather is stunning, and the grey is nice.... but I want blue, not grey, and I already have an oyster Flynn).    I had a chance to buy an ice blue Flynn yesterday,  by phone,  but passed because the color in the pictures didn't excite me.  But I keep dreaming about it, even tho it was only 40% off.



GF, I have seen the ice blue color IRL and you know I love blue and for me, it was not a color that called my name. It is a bit gray. I think I'd describe it like a light gray with a hint of blue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening Everyone,

I love the Newbury suede so much (currently own Sloan in Olive), I had to track down some bags online.
Here's a picture of my new to me, suede Logan in TMoro. Got it for $75. It is so bag and so soft. I love the D&B suede and these bags are so amazing. I hope they release new colors again.
Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## DBLover318

keishapie1973 said:


> I failed my ban miserably. I mainly blame ILD for that last sale involving the $25 coupon. Anyway, this is the last of the damage. I also listed some for sale that I no longer carry....[emoji4]
> 
> Large Montecito Serena in grey/cranberry and Dillen Chelsea in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3609094


Wow - they are both so beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

DBLover318 said:


> Wow - they are both so beautiful!



Thank you...[emoji4]


----------



## DBLover318

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


I love them all - congrats!!


----------



## Twoboyz

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> I love the Newbury suede so much (currently own Sloan in Olive), I had to track down some bags online.
> Here's a picture of my new to me, suede Logan in TMoro. Got it for $75. It is so bag and so soft. I love the D&B suede and these bags are so amazing. I hope they release new colors again.
> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> View attachment 3610953



It's gorgeous! I'm glad you were able to find one and at that price, how awesome! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF, I have seen the ice blue color IRL and you know I love blue and for me, it was not a color that called my name. It is a bit gray. I think I'd describe it like a light gray with a hint of blue.


MB:  thanks for the insights.  You may have saved me some $$.  I no longer crave the ice blue.


----------



## MaryBel

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening Everyone,
> 
> I love the Newbury suede so much (currently own Sloan in Olive), I had to track down some bags online.
> Here's a picture of my new to me, suede Logan in TMoro. Got it for $75. It is so bag and so soft. I love the D&B suede and these bags are so amazing. I hope they release new colors again.
> Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> View attachment 3610953


She looks so yummy! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous! I'm glad you were able to find one and at that price, how awesome! Enjoy! [emoji4]





MaryBel said:


> She looks so yummy! Congrats!



Thank you both. Now I'm stalking the Navy Sloan on QVC.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> These are the samples:
> Bitsy zip zip in greta/flowers
> Mimi xbody in greta/flowers (dark brown saffiano interior)
> Mimi xbody in flowers  - you might remember this print, it was from a few years ago (hot pink saffiano interior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609709
> View attachment 3609710
> View attachment 3609711


I LOVE the rose print on the DB signature, I wish they would make a line in that pattern!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I LOVE the rose print on the DB signature, I wish they would make a line in that pattern!


Thanks GF! 
I love it too! Hopefully they will make it. Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## momjules

These beautiful bags never stop!


----------



## BagAddiction712

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BA*: Please  tell me about the ice blue color.
> I've never seen it in person, and all the pics I see online look very grey and pale.  I love blues and think the light blue pebbled Dooneys are beautiful,  but the ice blue looks much more grey.   Your picture shows up grey on my computer.  (It's a beautiful bag, the City leather is stunning, and the grey is nice.... but I want blue, not grey, and I already have an oyster Flynn).    I had a chance to buy an ice blue Flynn yesterday,  by phone,  but passed because the color in the pictures didn't excite me.  But I keep dreaming about it, even tho it was only 40% off.


The ice blue is definitely more gray with a touch of blue. If you're looking for blue, I wouldn't go with the ice blue as it's very muted.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BagAddiction712 said:


> The ice blue is definitely more gray with a touch of blue. If you're looking for blue, I wouldn't go with the ice blue as it's very muted.


Thanks so much for the info.  Yes,  I'm looking for more of a blue,  as I already have an oyster Flynn in the City leather,  so I'm covered for a pale neutral color.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer




----------



## MeezerSqueezer

MeezerSqueezer said:


> View attachment 3615627



Sharing my new DB Lg Zip Top Shopper in Elephant. [emoji1375]


----------



## momjules

MeezerSqueezer said:


> View attachment 3615627



It's a different color. Very striking!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MeezerSqueezer said:


> View attachment 3615627


Nice combo of the elephant trim with the lighter body color.  Enjoy your new handbag and small case.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Thank you! It reminds me of the Taupe that came out several years ago in the 75 signature. Would love to see both colors side by side for comparison.


----------



## Twoboyz

MeezerSqueezer said:


> View attachment 3615627



Very pretty. I've never seen this color trim before. I love the look of the colors together.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MeezerSqueezer said:


> View attachment 3615627


Oooooo, I have not seen this before. Very pretty!


----------



## Brendutch

Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in ! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624500


She is gorgeous!! I will have to check it out


----------



## BadWolf10

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624500


Ok that was fast, I just ordered Crimson Valerie.  I think she will be awesome!! I had ordered the QVC TSV in navy then cancelled last night. I was worried I wouldn't like the saffiano. But pebble grain is my type for sure. So glad you shared this one!!!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok that was fast, I just ordered Crimson Valerie.  I think she will be awesome!! I had ordered the QVC TSV in navy then cancelled last night. I was worried I wouldn't like the saffiano. But pebble grain is my type for sure. So glad you shared this one!!!


You are welcome! This is a great bag. You won't be sorry. It holds a lot, but doesn't look huge. The straps are wide and comfortable on the shoulder ( something I was begging Peter Dooney to do! ). Don't forget to post a picture here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in ! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624500


She's big, beautiful and perfect for travel! 
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok that was fast, I just ordered Crimson Valerie.  I think she will be awesome!! I had ordered the QVC TSV in navy then cancelled last night. I was worried I wouldn't like the saffiano. But pebble grain is my type for sure. So glad you shared this one!!!


 What was that? Seven minutes? That has to be the record for the shortest time between looking at a post of a bag and ordering one!  I would have posted this sooner but I was on dooney.com myself!  I didn't get her but she sure is beautiful!  I can't wait to see your crimson Valerie! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in ! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624500



She's beautiful! I love the adjustable straps, something I wish Dooney would do more on their totes. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok that was fast, I just ordered Crimson Valerie.  I think she will be awesome!! I had ordered the QVC TSV in navy then cancelled last night. I was worried I wouldn't like the saffiano. But pebble grain is my type for sure. So glad you shared this one!!!



I love it when there is a happy ending. I have to go look, but I'm guessing crimson is stunning! I can't wait to see.


----------



## momjules

Brendutch said:


> Hello! I just received the Medium Portofino leather Valerie, and I'm in ! This bag is exquisite and huge.  Currently on sale at Dooney.com. Incredibly, the Valerie has a top zipper. It's great for travel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624500



I love your bag too!
Enjoy it!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Love the color!


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> She's big, beautiful and perfect for travel!
> Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful! I love the adjustable straps, something I wish Dooney would do more on their totes. Enjoy!





momjules said:


> I love your bag too!
> Enjoy it!





MeezerSqueezer said:


> Love the color!



Thank you!!! I'm very happy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hint regarding storing the Valerie.  Detach the straps when you store the bag.  That way you will avoid having them curl when the bag slouches in your closet.  I have a Valerie from years ago, and I keep the straps stored inside the bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hint regarding storing the Valerie.  Detach the straps when you store the bag.  That way you will avoid having them curl when the bag slouches in your closet.  I have a Valerie from years ago, and I keep the straps stored inside the bag.


Thats a great idea. I don't think I would have thought of that.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hint regarding storing the Valerie.  Detach the straps when you store the bag.  That way you will avoid having them curl when the bag slouches in your closet.  I have a Valerie from years ago, and I keep the straps stored inside the bag.


Thank you for the hint.  I will do that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Received my NWT mini zebra Juliette last night! She's in perfect condition! And she has the leather leash! But the trade off is she was made before all the new compartments so there is only a small cell phone pocket (that I'm using for my Coach card case), and a small zipper pocket (that I'm using for my MK card case, and cash). There's room for my red pouch, which holds hand wipes, lens cleaners, Neosporin, lipstick, and lip moisturizer. I knew the crossbody strap would be too long because I don't carry my bags crossbody. I meant to bring back my red Dillen strap from my pocket satchel but I forgot it in Oakland. I'm using my saffiano strap and it's working well. You'd have to stare pretty hard to see the difference in the leathers. Today will be our first outing. We're going to the bank, grocery store, and of course Starbucks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Received my NWT mini zebra Juliette last night! She's in perfect condition! And she has the leather leash! But the trade off is she was made before all the new compartments so there is only a small cell phone pocket (that I'm using for my Coach card case), and a small zipper pocket (that I'm using for my MK card case, and cash). There's room for my red pouch, which holds hand wipes, lens cleaners, Neosporin, lipstick, and lip moisturizer. I knew the crossbody strap would be too long because I don't carry my bags crossbody. I meant to bring back my red Dillen strap from my pocket satchel but I forgot it in Oakland. I'm using my saffiano strap and it's working well. You'd have to stare pretty hard to see the difference in the leathers. Today will be our first outing. We're going to the bank, grocery store, and of course Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 3629142
> View attachment 3629144
> View attachment 3629145
> View attachment 3629146


Adorable.  I have her bid sister.  I bought it years ago and enjoyed carrying her a lot.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Adorable.  I have her bid sister.  I bought it years ago and enjoyed carrying her a lot.


Thanks LJ! Getting this made me think of her big sister for when I need a bigger bag.


----------



## momjules

RuedeNesle said:


> Received my NWT mini zebra Juliette last night! She's in perfect condition! And she has the leather leash! But the trade off is she was made before all the new compartments so there is only a small cell phone pocket (that I'm using for my Coach card case), and a small zipper pocket (that I'm using for my MK card case, and cash). There's room for my red pouch, which holds hand wipes, lens cleaners, Neosporin, lipstick, and lip moisturizer. I knew the crossbody strap would be too long because I don't carry my bags crossbody. I meant to bring back my red Dillen strap from my pocket satchel but I forgot it in Oakland. I'm using my saffiano strap and it's working well. You'd have to stare pretty hard to see the difference in the leathers. Today will be our first outing. We're going to the bank, grocery store, and of course Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 3629142
> View attachment 3629144
> View attachment 3629145
> View attachment 3629146



That's a classic bag! Love it!


----------



## BadWolf10

Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



She's red!! Winner! Winner!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> She's red!! Winner! Winner!


Red is my new obsession


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



Very nice and at a great price!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> That's a classic bag! Love it!


Thanks MJ! We've been out today and I'm lovin' her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



Hi BW! 
YAY! She's a keeper! I had a nylon Valerie a few years ago that I thought would be my everyday bag and the size prevented her from being that, so I know what you mean. But she's a great carry on/trip bag! 

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


I'm glad she is a winner for you.   I love the color and the style is great.


----------



## Philipmom

My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Received my NWT mini zebra Juliette last night! She's in perfect condition! And she has the leather leash! But the trade off is she was made before all the new compartments so there is only a small cell phone pocket (that I'm using for my Coach card case), and a small zipper pocket (that I'm using for my MK card case, and cash). There's room for my red pouch, which holds hand wipes, lens cleaners, Neosporin, lipstick, and lip moisturizer. I knew the crossbody strap would be too long because I don't carry my bags crossbody. I meant to bring back my red Dillen strap from my pocket satchel but I forgot it in Oakland. I'm using my saffiano strap and it's working well. You'd have to stare pretty hard to see the difference in the leathers. Today will be our first outing. We're going to the bank, grocery store, and of course Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 3629142
> View attachment 3629144
> View attachment 3629145
> View attachment 3629146



She's so cute! Everything fits perfectly In there. I'm so glad she came perfect. I hope you two had a great day today on your outing. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]



She's so gorgeous in the red. Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.



Awww I love Emmy. She's so cute. The color on your bag is so pretty. I love that soft blue color with the tan trim.  Using the extension on other bags is a great idea. I hope it works out for you. Let us know. I'd love to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> She's so cute! Everything fits perfectly In there. I'm so glad she came perfect. I hope you two had a great day today on your outing. [emoji4]


Thanks TB!
Everything does fit perfectly! We've been having a fun weekend! Lunch with a friend Friday, and "Adventures in Bus riding" yesterday! SF's ST Paddy's Parade was yesterday. All the buses we needed were being rerouted. It was an adventure finding out which route the bus was going and where we'd catch our next bus. But it was 64 degrees, sunny, and a beautiful day for a parade and for walking!

I hope you're having a great weekend too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


Love the light blue color.  And this style of bag hold a lot.  It's the best cross body Dooney has designed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


Hi PM!
 I can't take my eyes off your bag or Emmy! Both are beautiful! Let us know if the attachment experiment works!


----------



## BadWolf10

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


Oh I am loving all the pretty colors and crossbodies!! Adorable!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


I went to the outlet today, holy moly the light blue is stunning!! I thought I was obsessed with calypso,  but this is my jam!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Received my NWT mini zebra Juliette last night! She's in perfect condition! And she has the leather leash! But the trade off is she was made before all the new compartments so there is only a small cell phone pocket (that I'm using for my Coach card case), and a small zipper pocket (that I'm using for my MK card case, and cash). There's room for my red pouch, which holds hand wipes, lens cleaners, Neosporin, lipstick, and lip moisturizer. I knew the crossbody strap would be too long because I don't carry my bags crossbody. I meant to bring back my red Dillen strap from my pocket satchel but I forgot it in Oakland. I'm using my saffiano strap and it's working well. You'd have to stare pretty hard to see the difference in the leathers. Today will be our first outing. We're going to the bank, grocery store, and of course Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 3629142
> View attachment 3629144
> View attachment 3629145
> View attachment 3629146


I love this one RN! Love the contrast of colors. Very striking!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


Well there's two little beauties! Lovely color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I love this one RN! Love the contrast of colors. Very striking!


Thanks YD!
I'm having so much fun carrying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet today, holy moly the light blue is stunning!! I thought I was obsessed with calypso,  but this is my jam!!!


Dooney does a great job with blue leather.  There are so many different blues to choose from... light blue, pale blue,  heather, calypso, sky, French blue, dusty blue,  marine, navy, cobalt.  They are all a little different.  I like the pebble leather light blue also. It says spring is here!


----------



## MaryBel

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.


A pair of cute ones!


----------



## BadWolf10

Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512


Beautiful color.   Enjoy the handbag and your trip.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512


Once you use her, I would be interested in knowing how functional the front pockets are.  I have considered getting one as a travel bag several times buy doubt my hand would fit in or that they would hold much.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Once you use her, I would be interested in knowing how functional the front pockets are.  I have considered getting one as a travel bag several times buy doubt my hand would fit in or that they would hold much.


I was able to get my galaxy s7 in and out easily when I tried it on. I will let you know it goes on my trip


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512



Great choice BW. Pretty color too!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512



Love your bag! I've wanted this bag but was afraid it was too small. Please let us know how things fit in it and how she carries.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Love your bag! I've wanted this bag but was afraid it was too small. Please let us know how things fit in it and how she carries.


I haven't moved into her yet,  but I did a trial run. I was able to fit my zip around phone wristlet, comb, lotion, keys, cell phone, and glasses case with room to spare. Its wide enough to hold my kindle fire, but the opening is too narrow. My only complaint so far is that the seller shipped her folded, and I cant get the fold out. It was folded so that the sienna piping was folded as well. If she doesn't smooth out, that will be a problem.


----------



## momjules

Oh I'm sorry to hear it's got a fold in it.  Maybe solid stuffing will help. Good luck with it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I haven't moved into her yet,  but I did a trial run. I was able to fit my zip around phone wristlet, comb, lotion, keys, cell phone, and glasses case with room to spare. Its wide enough to hold my kindle fire, but the opening is too narrow. My only complaint so far is that the seller shipped her folded, and I cant get the fold out. It was folded so that the sienna piping was folded as well. If she doesn't smooth out, that will be a problem.


After stuffing the bag to get out the fold marks,  try a few passes with a warm,  not hot,  hair dryer.   Don't get too close or let the leather get too hot,  but a little warmth might relax some of the creases.  If the edging has a crease,  that might be very hard to get out, as it's sometimes reinforced under the leather.   Good luck.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> After stuffing the bag to get out the fold marks,  try a few passes with a warm,  not hot,  hair dryer.   Don't get too close or let the leather get too hot,  but a little warmth might relax some of the creases.  If the edging has a crease,  that might be very hard to get out, as it's sometimes reinforced under the leather.   Good luck.


I will definitely try that..... I am concerned tho because the piping does seem to be folded.... this was a purchase on ebay, wonder if this is covered under buyer protection ?


----------



## aerinha

I ordered a small flo Dixon in black from the Reading outlet. They are 40% off. They asked me what county I live in. Any other outlets ask that?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I ordered a small flo Dixon in black from the Reading outlet. They are 40% off. They asked me what county I live in. Any other outlets ask that?


That is odd..... maybe for sales tax rates?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I ordered a small flo Dixon in black from the Reading outlet. They are 40% off. They asked me what county I live in. Any other outlets ask that?


Surprised they couldn't tell from zip code info.  But maybe your state has some unique sales tax rules.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512


Hi BW!
I've been following your posts on Kimberly. She's pretty, and I hope you're able to get out the folds to your satisfaction. If you're not happy with it you can check with ebay to see if it's covered. The folds were a result of shipping so they were not disclosed in the listing. If an item arrives damaged I think you have some recourse.  Good luck! I hope Kimberly makes the trip to Dallas, because that means she fits what you need, and you're happy with the way she recovered from the folds!


----------



## Philipmom

Philipmom said:


> My new crossbody in light blue has arrived! There were several shades of light blues but I'm happy with this. I wanted a light bright color for spring and summer but not pure white. In bright sun it's close to a white blue. Since this is convertible I wonder if I can remove the attachment and put it on my satchel. I'll have to experiment.
> Got it from the ILD sale for $100! Emmy approves.




Well bad news. The crossbody attachment is 2mm too thin to fit the satchel strap through the buckle. Shame, they are the same shade trim too. Hopefully these new straps that are out April 14th will match. I'm going to try the tan 25inch with the wide shoulder patch.

Also I'm getting daily compliments on my crossbody and introduced a cashier to the ILD website. Hehe.


----------



## BadWolf10

Philipmom said:


> Well bad news. The crossbody attachment is 2mm too thin to fit the satchel strap through the buckle. Shame, they are the same shade trim too. Hopefully these new straps that are out April 14th will match. I'm going to try the tan 25inch with the wide shoulder patch.
> 
> Also I'm getting daily compliments on my crossbody and introduced a cashier to the ILD website. Hehe.


That is a bummer..... hopefully some of the new straps will fit. 

Yay on loving your bag! And bringing someone new to the Dooney Side!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey there!! 

I tried to smooth it out with a dryer like LJ suggested. It did quite well with the leather, but the piping is a lost cause. I checked with ebay and they authorized a return for the handbag, no return shipping fees. So thats good. Bummer. But the piping would drive me crazy!!

Soooo I went to the outlet[emoji6] . The sale today included pebble grain crossbodies for $99.  So I picked up Hot pink. I think it will be a great fit. My kindle fire fits along with all my essentials. So I think she's a winner. I tried to take a pic but my battery is too low for a flash [emoji45] .... so I will post one later 


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> I've been following your posts on Kimberly. She's pretty, and I hope you're able to get out the folds to your satisfaction. If you're not happy with it you can check with ebay to see if it's covered. The folds were a result of shipping so they were not disclosed in the listing. If an item arrives damaged I think you have some recourse.  Good luck! I hope Kimberly makes the trip to Dallas, because that means she fits what you need, and you're happy with the way she recovered from the folds!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That is odd..... maybe for sales tax rates?





lavenderjunkie said:


> Surprised they couldn't tell from zip code info.  But maybe your state has some unique sales tax rules.



I think there is a town in my state with its own sales tax but their computer system should have it.  They asked county for my shipping address and my billing address as I am having it sent to work.  It was odd.  Anyway, I am hoping the leather on the Dixon rivals what my gigantic Tilton had.  The black flo on that Tilton was swoon worthy.  A shame I could have worn the bag as a skirt it was so big.


----------



## BadWolf10

Here she is!! Hot pink [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256] [emoji255]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3635781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!! Hot pink [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256] [emoji255]


*BW:*  that's the cross body with the wider base,  isn't it?   I think you will love that handbag.  It really holds a lot.  I have one, in black ostrich, and I'm amazed at how much it holds.  I love the color you selected.... hot pink say spring is here!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3635781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!! Hot pink [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256] [emoji255]



Very pretty!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

What a beautiful pop of color!


----------



## aerinha

So now I am a bit disgruntled about my purchase.  The outlet emailed me the receipt and apparently there was a sale that had the bag about $40 less, but they charged me the regular outlet price because it was a charge and send.  They actually listed the lower price in the unit price line and then the net price was the higher one they quoted me on the phone.  Was I ok with the phone price?  Yes, but it was really nasty to find out I was denied the sale that way.  Should I call and question it tomorrow or save my breath?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  that's the cross body with the wider base,  isn't it?   I think you will love that handbag.  It really holds a lot.  I have one, in black ostrich, and I'm amazed at how much it holds.  I love the color you selected.... hot pink say spring is here!


Yep, its the crossbody with the wider base. I liked the kimberly,  but I think this is a much better bag. I am going to carry her today. This rainy dreary day needs some spring time happiness


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> So now I am a bit disgruntled about my purchase.  The outlet emailed me the receipt and apparently there was a sale that had the bag about $40 less, but they charged me the regular outlet price because it was a charge and send.  They actually listed the lower price in the unit price line and then the net price was the higher one they quoted me on the phone.  Was I ok with the phone price?  Yes, but it was really nasty to find out I was denied the sale that way.  Should I call and question it tomorrow or save my breath?


I would be a little disgruntled too.... I think it's at least worth a phone call. Maybe ask for the manager??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> So now I am a bit disgruntled about my purchase.  The outlet emailed me the receipt and apparently there was a sale that had the bag about $40 less, but they charged me the regular outlet price because it was a charge and send.  They actually listed the lower price in the unit price line and then the net price was the higher one they quoted me on the phone.  Was I ok with the phone price?  Yes, but it was really nasty to find out I was denied the sale that way.  Should I call and question it tomorrow or save my breath?


Yes,  call the outlet.  They quoted you a price and then charge you more.  What ever the reason,  that is not ok.
At a minimum you should get a gift certificate for the difference or a credit to your charge card.  If the sale didn't apply to your order,  they should have told you, not quoted the wrong price.   It may be just an error.  Talk to the store manager or assistant manager.... not to a sales associate.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I would be a little disgruntled too.... I think it's at least worth a phone call. Maybe ask for the manager??





lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes,  call the outlet.  They quoted you a price and then charge you more.  What ever the reason,  that is not ok.
> At a minimum you should get a gift certificate for the difference or a credit to your charge card.  If the sale didn't apply to your order,  they should have told you, not quoted the wrong price.   It may be just an error.  Talk to the store manager or assistant manager.... not to a sales associate.



I called and they claim the higher price is correct that their system brings it up incorrectly.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I called and they claim the higher price is correct that their system brings it up incorrectly.


That's disappointing... however when I was at the outlet yesterday,  the crossbody bags were coming up 30 more than I paid and she had to adjust it to reflect the current sale. Maybe Dooney hasn't updated their computers..... but that still stinks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> I called and they claim the higher price is correct that their system brings it up incorrectly.


That makes no sense whatsoever. Perhaps you should call a different outlet. Jamie at Rohobeth is very knowledgeable.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> So now I am a bit disgruntled about my purchase.  The outlet emailed me the receipt and apparently there was a sale that had the bag about $40 less, but they charged me the regular outlet price because it was a charge and send.  They actually listed the lower price in the unit price line and then the net price was the higher one they quoted me on the phone.  Was I ok with the phone price?  Yes, but it was really nasty to find out I was denied the sale that way.  Should I call and question it tomorrow or save my breath?


Call them!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever. Perhaps you should call a different outlet. Jamie at Rohobeth is very knowledgeable.


It already shipped so shipping/return shipping plus the trip to the PO would eat the difference.  I figure the shopping gods are smacking my wrist for buying when I am supposed to be banned


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3635781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!! Hot pink [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256] [emoji255]



Is this your first pebble crossbody?


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Is this your first pebble crossbody?


Yep.... I have always stayed away from crossbodies, but decided to give it a shot


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Yep.... I have always stayed away from crossbodies, but decided to give it a shot



Same here! I've always been a satchel girl but when I came across it in person I thought to myself, "this will certainly hold all of my stuff"! I've been using mine for three weeks now and haven't looked back!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Same here! I've always been a satchel girl but when I came across it in person I thought to myself, "this will certainly hold all of my stuff"! I've been using mine for three weeks now and haven't looked back!


I have always been a hobo girl  I received my first two satchels for Christmas. I started looking at crossbody bags for my trip to Dallas. I go every year to meet up with a friend,  no husbands or kids [emoji6].  We do lots of shopping, eating, talking,  and shopping lol. I looked at the tiny crossbodies first,  like the ginger and triple zip. But the fact that I can't get my wallet in was a deal breaker for a week long trip. I think this one will be perfect!


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> I have always been a hobo girl  I received my first two satchels for Christmas. I started looking at crossbody bags for my trip to Dallas. I go every year to meet up with a friend,  no husbands or kids [emoji6].  We do lots of shopping, eating, talking,  and shopping lol. I looked at the tiny crossbodies first,  like the ginger and triple zip. But the fact that I can't get my wallet in was a deal breaker for a week long trip. I think this one will be perfect!



You're going to love it! I've read where a lot of people buy this bag for a trip or something then end up using it as a daily bag. I always thought crossbody bags were only to hold a lipstick or chapstick, a key and a phone or something. [emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in hot pink.... I picked up this little gem online for my trip to Dallas. I think she is going to work out great!
> 
> View attachment 3634512



I love this color! I have also considered this bag. It's a nice and slim crossbody, just the way I like them and so cute too. I hope you are able to get the fold out. Leather can be so stubborn.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3635781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!! Hot pink [emoji255] [emoji254] [emoji256] [emoji255]



So pretty! I hope you also got the extra $25 off leather bags discount. Isn't that at the outlet right now? I'm glad you were able to return your eBay purchase.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! I hope you also got the extra $25 off leather bags discount. Isn't that at the outlet right now? I'm glad you were able to return your eBay purchase.


I bought it on Thursday.  It wasn't the same sale as this weekend, but it ended up being the same price  so yay!!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I have always been a hobo girl  I received my first two satchels for Christmas. I started looking at crossbody bags for my trip to Dallas. I go every year to meet up with a friend,  no husbands or kids [emoji6].  We do lots of shopping, eating, talking,  and shopping lol. I looked at the tiny crossbodies first,  like the ginger and triple zip. But the fact that I can't get my wallet in was a deal breaker for a week long trip. I think this one will be perfect!


I love a crossbody for travel be it a long trip or a day trip although I am a satchel girl when at home.


----------



## aerinha

Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine
> 
> View attachment 3640373



Love her! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine
> 
> View attachment 3640373



Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine
> 
> View attachment 3640373


The leather looks very soft.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine
> 
> View attachment 3640373


Oh I love it!!!


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Admittedly this is a bad pic but am in a rush. Loving my black flo small Dixon. And she smells divine
> 
> View attachment 3640373



Oh! I ordered this in natural last month but cancelled it. Please let us know if the size works out and how the strap is. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Love her! Congrats!



Thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!







lavenderjunkie said:


> The leather looks very soft.



Very supple and smooth.  I think she may puddle later in life.



BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I love it!!!



Thank you.



momjules said:


> Oh! I ordered this in natural last month but cancelled it. Please let us know if the size works out and how the strap is. Gorgeous bag!



It will be a little bit before I carry her.  Very happy with the leather of it in terms of color consistency and smoothness.


----------



## BadWolf10

UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493


 She's a beautiful red!  I'm glad you're happy with Kendall!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493



Red!!!!   I love red!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493



I just love that red! [emoji173]


----------



## alansgail

Here's my newest acquisition from Dooney....the Cavalry Pochette. I love the size of this bag, great for a night out or days when you just need the bare minimum and don't want to take the world with you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

alansgail said:


> Here's my newest acquisition from Dooney....the Cavalry Pochette. I love the size of this bag, great for a night out or days when you just need the bare minimum and don't want to take the world with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642936



Ooooooo, very nice. Great look!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this one today. Totally out of my comfort zone but I love it....[emoji173]️


----------



## aerinha

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one today. Totally out of my comfort zone but I love it....[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3643698


Love the color on the black background.


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one today. Totally out of my comfort zone but I love it....[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3643698



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one today. Totally out of my comfort zone but I love it....[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3643698



It's so Springy! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji254] Love it!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

That may be my DB favorite floral. Especially love the bold vintage flowers on the black background.


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> Love the color on the black background.





MaryBel said:


> Love it! Congrats!





Twoboyz said:


> It's so Springy! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji254] Love it!





MeezerSqueezer said:


> That may be my DB favorite floral. Especially love the bold vintage flowers on the black background.



Thanks, ladies. This is my third day carrying her....


----------



## SEWDimples

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493


I really like this bag. I want one in the color Oyster.


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this one today. Totally out of my comfort zone but I love it....[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3643698



This is such a pretty print. I really like this one! Enjoy!


----------



## mteat2987

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493



I ordered the Kendall crossbody last night! Same color! Can't wait to get mine. I'm so glad to hear it's a RED-red!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> UPS man just dropped off Kendall in red   I picked her up during the 20% off sale. I really like her  and she's RED!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641493



Hey BW, Kendall looks pretty. Does the drawstring stay cinched on that bag. I have a Small Flo Logan that loosens instantly. Very frustrating. I think I will have to take it somewhere to get a couple of stitches put into the leather piece that cinches it closed.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey BW, Kendall looks pretty. Does the drawstring stay cinched on that bag. I have a Small Flo Logan that loosens instantly. Very frustrating. I think I will have to take it somewhere to get a couple of stitches put into the leather piece that cinches it closed.


Hey!! It stays closed nicely. I think maybe it has something to do with the grommets, but not sure. A few months ago I had ordered a Flo Small Logan and i had the same problem. Its a shame because it's such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Philipmom

My husband has discovered that if he wants to buy something on his computer game, (world of tanks) if he gets me a new bag I feel guilty and let him. So he took me to the factory store yet again and picked out this small Lexington in dandelion.  Now I'm cutting us both off for a while, but since we are moving out of state, and away from Dooney factory stores, I gave in one last time. Not going to lie, the man has good taste lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Philipmom said:


> My husband has discovered that if he wants to buy something on his computer game, (world of tanks) if he gets me a new bag I feel guilty and let him. So he took me to the factory store yet again and picked out this small Lexington in dandelion.  Now I'm cutting us both off for a while, but since we are moving out of state, and away from Dooney factory stores, I gave in one last time. Not going to lie, the man has good taste lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646663


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color.  Good luck on your move.


----------



## southernbelle82

Philipmom said:


> My husband has discovered that if he wants to buy something on his computer game, (world of tanks) if he gets me a new bag I feel guilty and let him. So he took me to the factory store yet again and picked out this small Lexington in dandelion.  Now I'm cutting us both off for a while, but since we are moving out of state, and away from Dooney factory stores, I gave in one last time. Not going to lie, the man has good taste lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646663



Love that dandelion! I've been wondering what shade of yellow it is. More sunset or more chamois?


----------



## Philipmom

southernbelle82 said:


> Love that dandelion! I've been wondering what shade of yellow it is. More sunset or more chamois?


I want to say it's more golden yellow, or goldenrod. A more muted yellow. Id say more chamois.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Love your sunny Lexington! [emoji214][emoji212][emoji213][emoji274]


----------



## BadWolf10

Philipmom said:


> My husband has discovered that if he wants to buy something on his computer game, (world of tanks) if he gets me a new bag I feel guilty and let him. So he took me to the factory store yet again and picked out this small Lexington in dandelion.  Now I'm cutting us both off for a while, but since we are moving out of state, and away from Dooney factory stores, I gave in one last time. Not going to lie, the man has good taste lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646663


So beautiful!!! I am loving yellow lately    and I agree with hubby. [emoji6]


----------



## BadWolf10

I think I have missed a few posts..... I scrolled through them while on vacation but didn't have time to comment on them all. 

Patterson Aimee does not disappoint!! I got the medium in hot pink and she is perfect!!






I did see on ILD that they have a pebble grain drawstring on sale for  $139 with a coin case included. I decided to order it and compare to Kendall. Kendall is beautiful but they are similar. I got the Kendall on sale but not as much of a sale as the other drawstring. When Kendall arrived, I put her away and I haven't used her since I was out of town.  This is what she looks like. If she is close enough to Kendall, I will keep her and send Kendall back. We will see.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the color BW.  I'm into pink this year also.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I have missed a few posts..... I scrolled through them while on vacation but didn't have time to comment on them all.
> 
> Patterson Aimee does not disappoint!! I got the medium in hot pink and she is perfect!!
> View attachment 3649346
> 
> View attachment 3649347
> 
> 
> 
> I did see on ILD that they have a pebble grain drawstring on sale for  $139 with a coin case included. I decided to order it and compare to Kendall. Kendall is beautiful but they are similar. I got the Kendall on sale but not as much of a sale as the other drawstring. When Kendall arrived, I put her away and I haven't used her since I was out of town.  This is what she looks like. If she is close enough to Kendall, I will keep her and send Kendall back. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649371


Very nice BW. Is the Patterson leather the same as pebbled leather? Looks the same but perhaps different weight? Lovely color you chose.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice BW. Is the Patterson leather the same as pebbled leather? Looks the same but perhaps different weight? Lovely color you chose.


It's very similar to pebble grain. It reminds me of Dillen leather without the added weight and with the red lining instead of the woven white/pink. It's very nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Philipmom said:


> My husband has discovered that if he wants to buy something on his computer game, (world of tanks) if he gets me a new bag I feel guilty and let him. So he took me to the factory store yet again and picked out this small Lexington in dandelion.  Now I'm cutting us both off for a while, but since we are moving out of state, and away from Dooney factory stores, I gave in one last time. Not going to lie, the man has good taste lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646663



I love it!! [emoji23] And your dandelion Lexington is beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I have missed a few posts..... I scrolled through them while on vacation but didn't have time to comment on them all.
> 
> Patterson Aimee does not disappoint!! I got the medium in hot pink and she is perfect!!
> View attachment 3649346
> 
> View attachment 3649347
> 
> 
> 
> I did see on ILD that they have a pebble grain drawstring on sale for  $139 with a coin case included. I decided to order it and compare to Kendall. Kendall is beautiful but they are similar. I got the Kendall on sale but not as much of a sale as the other drawstring. When Kendall arrived, I put her away and I haven't used her since I was out of town.  This is what she looks like. If she is close enough to Kendall, I will keep her and send Kendall back. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649371



So pretty in that color! [emoji255] I love the strap on the Patterson. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on both of them.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty in that color! [emoji255] I love the strap on the Patterson. I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on both of them.


So..... I do not like the pebble grain drawstring nearly as much as my Patterson Aimee. The leather feels..... inferior for Dooney pebble grain. It's strange.  I even love the Aimee more than Kendall. So I think both red bags are going back. When Dooney has a sale, I will order Aimee in Red I think. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

Very pretty. I have three Buckley's. Such a great looking bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143


Oh my goodness, she is beautiful and RED!!! Love [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143


This is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag,* thinking I have enough red *but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



*"....thinking I have enough red..."* I'm sorry, I just had a stroke!    Your bag is so beautiful in red it's making me want a red Buckley, and this style is not on my wish list! She's so beautiful in red! (Am I repeating myself? Darn stroke!) She's beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> *"....thinking I have enough red..."* I'm sorry, I just had a stroke!    Your bag is so beautiful in red it's making me want a red Buckley, and this style is not on my wish list! She's so beautiful in red! (Am I repeating myself? Darn stroke!) She's beautiful!


Thanks Ladies, and to think I didn't like the Buckley at one point. Could never see myself owning one. Now I think it is one of my favorites. This one make five...eeek!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> *"....thinking I have enough red..."* I'm sorry, I just had a stroke!    Your bag is so beautiful in red it's making me want a red Buckley, and this style is not on my wish list! She's so beautiful in red! (Am I repeating myself? Darn stroke!) She's beautiful!


You're hilarious RN. I know, I know...what was I thinking. Enough Red? Sacrilege! 
A stroke? Let me get the paddles!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> You're hilarious RN. I know, I know...what was I thinking. Enough Red? Sacrilege!
> A stroke?* Let me get the paddles!*


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



OMG, GF, she is awesome!
I'm feeling like RN, which is not surprising since I got the love of red bags from here! 
I want one too!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



Oh wow!  That is amazing!


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 new beauties


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652338
> View attachment 3652339


Both are beautiful..... I  love that sophie though, one of my favorite bags


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652338
> View attachment 3652339


I knew something had to follow you home GF. Yesss, both are lovely but I too am taken with that blue.


----------



## SEWDimples

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



Beautiful! Love the color. Enjoy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143


*YD:*  your hard work paid off...  a perfect red Buckley.... with RED handles and trim.  That's a rare find.  Enjoy adding her to your collection.  I've come to the conclusion you can't have too many red handbags,  or black, or blue,  most especially if they are Florentine leather.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I knew something had to follow you home GF. Yesss, both are lovely but I too am taken with that blue.


You know me too well 
Thanks, I couldn't wait to carry her!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  your hard work paid off...  a perfect red Buckley.... with RED handles and trim.  That's a rare find.  Enjoy adding her to your collection. * I've come to the conclusion you can't have too many red handbags,  or black, or blue,  most especially if they are Florentine leather*.



ITA GF!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GF, she is awesome!
> I'm feeling like RN, which is not surprising since I got the love of red bags from here!
> I want one too!


You really must look. You know the outlet will know where to find. Apparently they are discontinuing the Buckley. I don't know how true that is unless it's another tactic to make people buy up the remains until new ones are released. Who knows really. They had bone which was stunning but I found out too late. All gone. I love TMs Raspberry, along with Marine, Black....I love them all actually. Not a bad color on that bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Oh wow!  That is amazing!





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Love the color. Enjoy.





lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  your hard work paid off...  a perfect red Buckley.... with RED handles and trim.  That's a rare find.  Enjoy adding her to your collection.  I've come to the conclusion you can't have too many red handbags,  or black, or blue,  most especially if they are Florentine leather.



Thanks ladies! 

LJ, you know we are picky about our bags so I had to hunt down a nice one. I like your conclusion, but you know as well as I that we CAN have too many. LOL!


----------



## Brendutch

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3629545
> 
> 
> Miss Portofino Valerie is Crimson does not dissapoint!!! She is awesome. I won't carry her everyday, she is huge. But at 60% off, she is worth the buy. I will mostly use her on trips and long days out. I'm heading to Dallas soon, so I think she will be my carryon personal bag for that trip.  Love[emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


 It! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I'd love a raspberry Buckley and a red one and a navy one too.  I don't even look because I'm afraid I'd buy them
if I was lucky enough to find them.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So..... I do not like the pebble grain drawstring nearly as much as my Patterson Aimee. The leather feels..... inferior for Dooney pebble grain. It's strange.  I even love the Aimee more than Kendall. So I think both red bags are going back. When Dooney has a sale, I will order Aimee in Red I think. [emoji4]



Thanks for the info. I'm sorry they didn't work out for you. I am really liking the Patterson collection more and more. I'll have to wait for it to get to the outlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



She's gorgeous YD! I hear you on red bags. Every time I look at the two red bags on my shelf they just bring me happiness. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My 2 new beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652338
> View attachment 3652339



Beautiful! [emoji4] Enjoy them!


----------



## swags

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty. I have three Buckley's. Such a great looking bag.



That bag is perfect! The shade of red and the smooth leather, congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I'd love a raspberry Buckley and a red one and a navy one too.  I don't even look because I'm afraid I'd buy them
> if I was lucky enough to find them.


Yes, raspberry, marine, ivy, bone, crimson, so many nice colors....all great colors on the Buckley. If only...


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous YD! I hear you on red bags. Every time I look at the two red bags on my shelf they just bring me happiness. Congrats!


. Thanks TB! And to think at one time, red was "too loud" for me. I'm over it, obviously. 



swags said:


> That bag is perfect! The shade of red and the smooth leather, congrats!



Thanks Swags, I can't stop taking pictures of this bag. It looked great against the clear blue sky today. Happy, happy!


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143


She's sooo pretty!  Yes, red makes me smile too. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

carterazo said:


> She's sooo pretty!  Yes, red makes me smile too. Congrats!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> This is such a pretty print. I really like this one! Enjoy!



I'm sorry. I missed this post. Thank you. I'm enjoying her more than I ever thought....[emoji4]


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Love all the Buckley bags but I love it best in sunflower and [emoji7]red[emoji7][emoji1360][emoji173]


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> I had talked myself out of this bag, thinking I have enough red but so glad I decided to get this one. It took a bit of work to find one in nice condition at the outlets since they are getting limited. I had to call around and get pics sent but it was worth it. It is gorgeous. What is it about a red bag that makes you happy? Here is the Red Florentine Buckley Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652143



Enough red ?! 

She is so beautiful! Perfect creamy smooth leather too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Love all the Buckley bags but I love it best in sunflower and [emoji7]red[emoji7][emoji1360][emoji173]


Oh yes, that Sunflower is gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ne


Nebo said:


> Enough red ?!
> 
> She is so beautiful! Perfect creamy smooth leather too!


Hey woman, long time no hear?  Glad to see you around. Thanks! It was a lucky find. Enough red....I guess never is the right answer.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Ne
> 
> Hey woman, long time no hear?  Glad to see you around. Thanks! It was a lucky find. Enough red....I guess never is the right answer.



Its a gorgeous bag. Buckley is on my  wish list! Yeah, finally have some time to come and play over my third time warmed coffee


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that) 

This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please. 

Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me. 

Ta dah!!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898



I love this NAC and looks great on you! I am going to check this one out in QVC!


----------



## Satcheldoll

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898


It's really pretty. Doesn't look small at all. Does it hold a lot?


----------



## aerinha

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898



Haven't carried mine yet, but I got the black from an outlet.  Tough call between black and chestnut for me.  Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898


This is a really nice bag. I was wondering how it looked against the body. I agree, it is a nice shoulder bag size. the leather looks very rich. I may consider this one down the line. Very pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898


YAY!  I'm so happy you love her!  She's beautiful! 
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898


*NAC*:  enjoy your newest handbag.  The leather looks really beautiful and the color is so rich.  Glad the style works well for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

Both of my packages arrived today [emoji4] 
Pebble Grain small logan in Red
Pebble Grain sophie in Red
I didn't realize how much bigger sophie is until they were side by side. 


I love them both, but I do wonder if I need them both. I have been coveting sophie forever, but I [emoji173] [emoji173]  LOVE logan. 

Hhmmm


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Both of my packages arrived today [emoji4]
> Pebble Grain small logan in Red
> Pebble Grain sophie in Red
> I didn't realize how much bigger sophie is until they were side by side.
> 
> 
> I love them both, but I do wonder if I need them both. I have been coveting sophie forever, but I [emoji173] [emoji173]  LOVE logan.
> 
> Hhmmm
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660286
> View attachment 3660287
> View attachment 3660288


Both are great looking red handbags.  Put you things in each one and walk around the house.   Then try to get items in and out while standing up.  Unless you already have both of the styles,  you may learn something from playing dress up.   And if both are perfect..... you may need to keep them both.


----------



## swags

My Florentine logo lock arrived.
This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Both of my packages arrived today [emoji4]
> Pebble Grain small logan in Red
> Pebble Grain sophie in Red
> I didn't realize how much bigger sophie is until they were side by side.
> 
> 
> I love them both, but I do wonder if I need them both. I have been coveting sophie forever, but I [emoji173] [emoji173]  LOVE logan.
> 
> Hhmmm
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660286
> View attachment 3660287
> View attachment 3660288


Hi BW!
You know I love anything red! But if I had to choose between your two lovelies, I'd pick Logan. For me it's the outside zip pocket and it looks like Logan's opening is easier to access.  
Both are beautiful! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> My Florentine logo lock arrived.
> This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
> The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.


Congrats Swags! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

swags said:


> My Florentine logo lock arrived.
> This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
> The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.



Beautiful bag! I wondered about QVC's posted measurements. On the on air presentation, they looked comparable to the pebble leather logo locks. Hope you enjoy it. It's soooo pretty.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> My Florentine logo lock arrived.
> This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
> The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.


So beautiful! I love the look of the logo lock. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> My Florentine logo lock arrived.
> This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
> The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.


*Swags*:  enjoy your stunning new handbag.  I'm glad it's a winner.  Smooth leather natural color Florentine handbags are drool worthy,  and you have a lot of beautiful leather to enjoy.   As for the lines,  I don't see them in the picture,  but they are all too common in Florentine handbags.   I'm glad they aren't a problem for you. 
As for the measurements,  QVC and Dooney measure differently.  That sometimes accounts for the difference in posted measurements. .  Also,  with bags like the LoLo there is a question of measuring flat vs, standing up and properly arranged.  Add to that slouch factors and differences between bottom and top of bags,  and it's a wonder we have any idea of what we are getting before it arrives.


----------



## swags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898


Stunning, I love the chestnut!


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both are great looking red handbags.  Put you things in each one and walk around the house.   Then try to get items in and out while standing up.  Unless you already have both of the styles,  you may learn something from playing dress up.   And if both are perfect..... you may need to keep them both.



I love red bags. I can't help with deciding, Sophie is a great hobo to carry but the other one has the great tassels and detail. Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I love red bags. I can't help with deciding, Sophie is a great hobo to carry but the other one has the great tassels and detail. Enjoy!


I know, red it just the best. I know for sure now that I am keeping the Logan. Just can't decide about sophie.... We will see


----------



## keishapie1973

It


swags said:


> My Florentine logo lock arrived.
> This is quite a bag! I think the measurements are closer or the same as the pebbled logo lock and not the measurements they have on Qvc or Dooney.
> The hardware on the lock is matte gold. I got natural and I got a smooth bag but with some stripes. I don't think the stripes bother me.



It's beautiful!!! I'm really loving the new Flo logo locks....


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Both of my packages arrived today [emoji4]
> Pebble Grain small logan in Red
> Pebble Grain sophie in Red
> I didn't realize how much bigger sophie is until they were side by side.
> 
> 
> I love them both, but I do wonder if I need them both. I have been coveting sophie forever, but I [emoji173] [emoji173]  LOVE logan.
> 
> Hhmmm
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660286
> View attachment 3660287
> View attachment 3660288


Ok ladies,  I am keeping both [emoji5] . I love them both, hehe. I also broke my ban, already,  for a pebble grain small sloan in Terracotta on ebay. Brand new for 70% off retail. So I  bought it. Then i deleted the ebay app lol. Bag ban reinstated hehe.


----------



## BadWolf10

I forgot to add a pic lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3666804
> 
> 
> I forgot to add a pic lol


*BW*:  love that color.  Glad you found another winner at such a great price.   Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Wow! 70% off? That's great! Love those kind of deals. I am intrigued by that color. Nice find BW!


----------



## momjules

Great color and great deal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3666804
> 
> 
> I forgot to add a pic lol


Hi BW!
What  a great ebay deal, and on a new beautiful bag!
 Good luck keeping the ebay app off your phone! I've tried that but my curiosity always gets the best of me, especially if I see someone carrying or posting pics of bags that got away. I run to ebay to see if I can find them.

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## swags

I had revealed the logo lock Florentine hobo last week. I thought I could live with the stripes but before I changed into it, I knew they would bother me. The hassle of ordering another one and hoping it's better is a pain but in this case was worth it. There is still some light variation but it's much better than the first. 
It irritates me that the bags they present on the show are pristine but sometimes you do not receive one that looks like the one they showed.
Anyway I changed into the bag today a d love it, it's very roomy and the leather is stunning.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I had revealed the logo lock Florentine hobo last week. I thought I could live with the stripes but before I changed into it, I knew they would bother me. The hassle of ordering another one and hoping it's better is a pain but in this case was worth it. There is still some light variation but it's much better than the first.
> It irritates me that the bags they present on the show are pristine but sometimes you do not receive one that looks like the one they showed.
> Anyway I changed into the bag today a d love it, it's very roomy and the leather is stunning.


Glad it worked out for you and you are happier with your second one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> I had revealed the logo lock Florentine hobo last week. I thought I could live with the stripes but before I changed into it, I knew they would bother me. The hassle of ordering another one and hoping it's better is a pain but in this case was worth it. There is still some light variation but it's much better than the first.
> It irritates me that the bags they present on the show are pristine but sometimes you do not receive one that looks like the one they showed.
> Anyway I changed into the bag today a d love it, it's very roomy and the leather is stunning.


Gorgeous bag.   That kind of reminds me of the Florentine Toggle Sac...


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag.   That kind of reminds me of the Florentine Toggle Sac...


Thats gorgeous! I think I need a bag in chestnut come fall.


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> I had revealed the logo lock Florentine hobo last week. I thought I could live with the stripes but before I changed into it, I knew they would bother me. The hassle of ordering another one and hoping it's better is a pain but in this case was worth it. There is still some light variation but it's much better than the first.
> It irritates me that the bags they present on the show are pristine but sometimes you do not receive one that looks like the one they showed.
> Anyway I changed into the bag today a d love it, it's very roomy and the leather is stunning.


Glad you got a better one Swags. Lookin' good! I find that the bags with the tiger stripes tend to be left behind at the outlet as well. Just not as desirable. I think you made a wise decision.


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This beauty just arrived. My first bag purchase in six months. (My last purchase was the Natural Flo I'm carrying today and that was my first bag purchase in almost a year before that)
> 
> This is the small Dixon Crossbody in Chestnut. I am in love. The color is so rich. And even though the name has crossbody, to me this is more of a shoulder bag. I am so glad I ordered this. I even got it on the 6 easy pays. Works for me. Yes please.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Please excuse my my sloppy clothes in the mod shot. I'm home today.  Oh, and I have the straps on the shortest setting which makes it the perfect length for me.
> 
> Ta dah!!
> View attachment 3658895
> 
> View attachment 3658896
> 
> View attachment 3658897
> 
> View attachment 3658898



Beautiful color!


----------



## keishapie1973

I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....


----------



## momjules

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....
> 
> View attachment 3671544



Hello! I have this bag in the fushia, wine, and natural.
I love it and use the wallet as a wallet! 
I hope you like it as much as I do. 
I felt funny at first as it's a bright color. 
I don't worry about that anymore.
Enjoy and you have great taste!


----------



## keishapie1973

momjules said:


> Hello! I have this bag in the fushia, wine, and natural.
> I love it and use the wallet as a wallet!
> I hope you like it as much as I do.
> I felt funny at first as it's a bright color.
> I don't worry about that anymore.
> Enjoy and you have great taste!



Thank you!!! I'm actually using the wallet as a wallet too....[emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....
> 
> View attachment 3671544


So beautiful.... Such a happy color !


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....
> 
> View attachment 3671544


Love the color.... it makes me smile and it shouts spring... and that's a great thing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....
> 
> View attachment 3671544


Oooo, it looks pretty!!!!! Yes definite pop!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Picked this up this evening at Belk. Paige Sac in Bone. HW is palladium. Gorgeous summer bag, great laid back style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

accessorygirl2 said:


> Picked this up this evening at Belk. Paige Sac in Bone. HW is palladium. Gorgeous summer bag, great laid back style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673703


Hi AG!
I love how you described this bag! She is gorgeous, with a laid back style!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> I was in desperate need for a "pop of color" bag. This one definitely does that. Just arrived. Smooth hobo in fuchsia....
> 
> View attachment 3671544


   Perfect pop!!   She's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Picked this up this evening at Belk. Paige Sac in Bone. HW is palladium. Gorgeous summer bag, great laid back style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673703


Beautiful!   I love the Patterson collection bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Tell us about the leather on your new treasure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! 
My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum. 
Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos. 
Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift. 





The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Welcome!!! And what wonderful friends!!! Your bag is divine, so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Welcome Ludmilla!
What a beautiful debut for your first post in this forum! I can feel your excitement and I'm so excited for you! We know what it's like to long for a bag and to finally receive it. Your friends are very nice to give you such a beautiful and thoughtful gift. And if it's a thank you gift it sounds like you are a wonderful friend to them to!
I hope you love carrying Ms. Flo for many years!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Congratulations.   Enjoy your new treasure.  The natural Florentine Satchel is a beauty and your friends are so thoughtful to get you the handbag and the matching wallet.
Natural Florentine leather can be a little delicate.  It can pick up color transfer from rubbing against clothing and can develop stains from rain or other liquids.   If you search the forum you will find the experiences of others as well as information on how some of the ladies pre-treat their Florentine handbags to minimize problems.   I can't recommend you do or don't pre-treat... there are plusses and minuses....but at least you will be informed and can make your own choice.
Personally,  I don't pretreat,  but I baby my natural Flo.   I hand carry,  so it doesn't rub against clothing.  And I never take it out in the rain.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Absolutely beautiful!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

BadWolf10 said:


> Welcome!!! And what wonderful friends!!! Your bag is divine, so beautiful!!!!!


Thank you so much for the bag love! Yes, they are wonderful friends. I am lucky to know them. 


RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome Ludmilla!
> What a beautiful debut for your first post in this forum! I can feel your excitement and I'm so excited for you! We know what it's like to long for a bag and to finally receive it. Your friends are very nice to give you such a beautiful and thoughtful gift. And if it's a thank you gift it sounds like you are a wonderful friend to them to!
> I hope you love carrying Ms. Flo for many years!


Thank you so much for the welcome and for sharing my excitement. I have to stare at Flo several times a day, because I cannot believe that she is really here with me.  


lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations.   Enjoy your new treasure.  The natural Florentine Satchel is a beauty and your friends are so thoughtful to get you the handbag and the matching wallet.
> Natural Florentine leather can be a little delicate.  It can pick up color transfer from rubbing against clothing and can develop stains from rain or other liquids.   If you search the forum you will find the experiences of others as well as information on how some of the ladies pre-treat their Florentine handbags to minimize problems.   I can't recommend you do or don't pre-treat... there are plusses and minuses....but at least you will be informed and can make your own choice.
> Personally,  I don't pretreat,  but I baby my natural Flo.   I hand carry,  so it doesn't rub against clothing.  And I never take it out in the rain.


Thank you so much for your wonderful infos!  I am going to search the forum for more.
I have other bags of other brands with natural tanned leather and I treat them with Collonil gel. Probably, I will give Flo a layer of it. But, before that I will follow your advice and read more about Flo leather care.  For now she has to stay at home as we have very unpredictable weather at the moment. We need to wait for a sunny day to do our first outing.


----------



## Ludmilla

MiaBorsa said:


> Absolutely beautiful!   Congrats and enjoy your new bag.


Thank you!


----------



## swags

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Beautiful bag! I didn't pretreat my natural flo but I do keep a plastic bag inside in case it rains.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Ludmilla: Welcome to the Dooney family!  Your story almost made me cry.  I know what it is like to want something for a long time and it always seems too far to reach.  Your friends picked a beautiful satchel for you...the leather is stunning.  I hope your sunny day comes soon.  When you carry this bag you will always think of your friends.  That makes it even more special.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Congratulations! What a lovely story and what sweet friends you have. That is one stunning bag - an it goes with everything! [emoji41] 
I know you will enjoy her for many years. 
Welcome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

This is my first post in the D&B threads and my first Dooney in a very long time. My brother and his fiancee got this for me for cheering them on while they ran for Alex's Lemonade Stand charity at the Disney Vader challenge this weekend in Orlando. I had no idea D&B did exclusive pieces like this, but I love it! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


 Welcome Ludmilla! This a gorgeous bag and wallet. I can understand why you would be so thrilled. Anyone would be. You have lovely and thoughtful friends to give such a beautiful gift. I am certain you will cherish it for many years to come. ENJOY!


----------



## Ludmilla

LifeIsDucky said:


> Ludmilla: Welcome to the Dooney family!  Your story almost made me cry.  I know what it is like to want something for a long time and it always seems too far to reach.  Your friends picked a beautiful satchel for you...the leather is stunning.  I hope your sunny day comes soon.  When you carry this bag you will always think of your friends.  That makes it even more special.  Enjoy!



Aww, thank you for the bag love and your sweet post, you are too kind. I am very happy to be part of the Dooney family now. 
Yes, I think this is an extra special bag as it was gifted by wonderful friends. 



carterazo said:


> Congratulations! What a lovely story and what sweet friends you have. That is one stunning bag - an it goes with everything! [emoji41]
> I know you will enjoy her for many years.
> Welcome!


Thank you for the nice welcome.   The Flo is definitely a "forever bag" in my collection. 


YankeeDooney said:


> Welcome Ludmilla! This a gorgeous bag and wallet. I can understand why you would be so thrilled. Anyone would be. You have lovely and thoughtful friends to give such a beautiful gift. I am certain you will cherish it for many years to come. ENJOY!


Thank you so much for your lovely words. I am just so happy to own this special bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3677961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post in the D&B threads and my first Dooney in a very long time. My brother and his fiancee got this for me for cheering them on while they ran for Alex's Lemonade Stand charity at the Disney Vader challenge this weekend in Orlando. I had no idea D&B did exclusive pieces like this, but I love it! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Welcome A!
Congrats to your brother and his fiancee for running for charity! Congrats to you for cheering them on! I hope you enjoy your wristlet! It's so cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome A!
> Congrats to your brother and his fiancee for running for charity! Congrats to you for cheering them on! I hope you enjoy your wristlet! It's so cute!


Thank you so much! It was a great weekend, and I know I'll get lots of use out of this wristlet. [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.


Welcome to tPF. It is a great community. 
Your bag is beautiful. I love this color.
You have great friends. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ludmilla

SEWDimples said:


> Welcome to tPF. It is a great community.
> Your bag is beautiful. I love this color.
> You have great friends. Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3693766


Stunning color.   Enjoy your new zip zip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3693766


She's BEAUTIFUL! 
Congrats BW!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3693766



Oooo, I saw this color in Macy's. Very striking! Congrats BW!


----------



## kyrafran

BagAddiction712 said:


> The ice blue is definitely more gray with a touch of blue. If you're looking for blue, I wouldn't go with the ice blue as it's very muted.



BA712, have you been using your City Flynn?  I too am eyeing the City Flynn in Ice Blue.

I literally JUST discovered dooney and bourke this past week and LOVE the City Flynn design, so now its a matter of which color to get.

My concern with Ice Blue is that it would get dirty easily.  I live in a dirty city and take public buses to and from work everyday, so I need a bag that won't need much babying.  

Could you let me know how your Ice Blue City Flynn's wear and tear so far?

Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3693766



BW, this color is gorgeous!!! You did good honey!!! 
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kyrafran said:


> BA712, have you been using your City Flynn?  I too am eyeing the City Flynn in Ice Blue.
> 
> I literally JUST discovered dooney and bourke this past week and LOVE the City Flynn design, so now its a matter of which color to get.
> 
> My concern with Ice Blue is that it would get dirty easily.  I live in a dirty city and take public buses to and from work everyday, so I need a bag that won't need much babying.
> 
> Could you let me know how your Ice Blue City Flynn's wear and tear so far?
> 
> Thank you!


I'm also just bought an ice blue City Barlow.   The color is a light blue grey.  I love the city leather.  I baby my handbags and haven't used the ice blue one very often.  But,  if you are concerned about dirt,  I would suggest a darker color.  That way you can enjoy your handbag without worrying about it.  Or,  buy a similar style in pebbled leather,  so you can keep it clean with soap and water.  Check out the Brenna on QVC... it's pebbled leather in a design similar to the Barlow,  not the Flynn.  It may not be the right style for you,  but it's easy enough to look.   Dooney also has a lot of pebbled leather styles that might be more  rugged than the smooth City leather.   Good luck with your Dooney collecting.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695989


Hi YD!
She's beautiful! I'm so happy you love her! It makes it worth the wait!
Congrats!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695989



Wow!  Great color! Looks beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.


YD:[/B]  she's beautiful.  I love the croco embossing and the color. Glad you got a winner.  Enjoy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695989


Nice!   Is she heavy?   I love the bordeaux.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   Is she heavy?   I love the bordeaux.



Thanks MB! You know it really does not feel heavy to me. Of course, I have not loaded it up yet. The UPS box says 5 lbs. [emoji15] will need to report back with a review.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain zip zip in French Blue [emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3693766


Love it! Congrats!
Was tempted to buy it but convinced myself not to since I already have a few blue zip zip bags.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was finally able to find a bag from the Lafayette collection. It popped up on ILD and I was alerted by a fellow Lafayette enthusiast. My wait is over. This is the City Lafayette Large Barlow in Bordeaux. It is my first of this size. I find the size very pleasing. I was afraid it would be overwhelming but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695989


Love it GF! Congrats!
I'm glad you were able to finally get it and I think you got it in the most beautiful color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Love it GF! Congrats!
> I'm glad you were able to finally get it and I think you got it in the most beautiful color.



Thanks GF! Me too! I love this color but I would have loved the Teal as well. That color was stunning. Still hoping one pops up. I would grab a Large Barlow or Flynn in that color.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi YD!
> She's beautiful! I'm so happy you love her! It makes it worth the wait!
> Congrats!


Thanks RN! It totally is worth the wait. Of course, it helps when Purse pals spot something they know you want. 



momjules said:


> Wow!  Great color! Looks beautiful! Congrats!!


 Thanks MJ! 

How are you feeling these days?



lavenderjunkie said:


> YD:[/B]  she's beautiful.  I love the croco embossing and the color. Glad you got a winner.  Enjoy.



Thanks LJ! After sending my 3rd bag back to ILD, I feel I was about due for a good bag from them. Crazy how hit or miss it is.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks RN! It totally is worth the wait. Of course, it helps when Purse pals spot something they know you want.
> 
> Thanks MJ!
> 
> How are you feeling these days?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LJ! After sending my 3rd bag back to ILD, I feel I was about due for a good bag from them. Crazy how hit or miss it is.



Good morning!
I'm feeling better these days. I'm going to therapy for my shoulders and it's helping! Still have bad days but to feel even a little better is great!
My heart went from 20 ejection fraction to 38.9 after two surgeries. Far below the 55-70 that is normal.
But slow but steady is ok. My doctor is happy!
Thank you for asking!!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Good morning!
> I'm feeling better these days. I'm going to therapy for my shoulders and it's helping! Still have bad days but to feel even a little better is great!
> My heart went from 20 ejection fraction to 38.9 after two surgeries. Far below the 55-70 that is normal.
> But slow but steady is ok. My doctor is happy!
> Thank you for asking!!
> Happy Mother's Day!


*MJ*:  glad you are feeling a little better and it's nice to see you posting again.  Hope you continue to make great progress and can soon say you feel GOOD!


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ*:  glad you are feeling a little better and it's nice to see you posting again.  Hope you continue to make great progress and can soon say you feel GOOD!



Thank you very much! I just keep moving!
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My name is Ludmilla, I am a purse addict and long time lurker on this subforum.
> Two years ago I fell in love with the Flo Satchel, but D&B is not available in my country. I thought that I would never own that bag. Yes, there is internet shopping, but somehow I never pulled the trigger and kept drooling over tpf pics and youtube videos.
> Fast forward to last Wednesday. There was a surprise box in the mail. From really really kind and dear friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush). In this box sat my dream bag as a thank-you-gift.
> 
> View attachment 3676126
> 
> View attachment 3676127
> 
> The leather is so smooth and silky. I am completely over the moon with her and I still cannot believe that she is mine. I am a lucky girl.



Ludmilla!
Your Dooney post made it to the Purse Forum Round Up! Congrats!

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-may-12/


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Ludmilla!
> Your Dooney post made it to the Purse Forum Round Up! Congrats!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-may-12/


Wow,  congratulations Ludmilla.  Hope you are enjoying using your new Dooney.


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Ludmilla!
> Your Dooney post made it to the Purse Forum Round Up! Congrats!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-may-12/



Oh wow, this is so cool!  Thanks for letting me know. I used my Flo once already - need to post the pic of her maiden voyage soon!



lavenderjunkie said:


> Wow,  congratulations Ludmilla.  Hope you are enjoying using your new Dooney.



Thank you!  Yes, I have used her once so far as we have very unpredictable weather at the moment. I hope to use her a lot when summer is finally here.


----------



## BadWolf10

I snagged a couple of great deals in the Memorial Day ILD sale.

Camo Duck Dover tote for $49!!!  For that price I could not pass it up. 

And a Pebble Grain Charleston in wine.  I am leaving this one in plastic. Although I might take it out to breathe. It's a Christmas gift for my mom. But after the $20 off, it was a great price.


----------



## momjules

Hi!   I ordered the duck bag too for 49.00 
Great deal.
This brings my duck collection to four.
The wine charleston in wine is awesome too.
You got yours very fast.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Hi!   I ordered the duck bag too for 49.00
> Great deal.
> This brings my duck collection to four.
> The wine charleston in wine is awesome too.
> You got yours very fast.


They are fantastic. I am surprised how quickly they came. Sometimes it seems like it take forever lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

One more find from the ILD Memorial day sale. Windham Leighton tote in red.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> One more find from the ILD Memorial day sale. Windham Leighton tote in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716051


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love that color.


----------



## Philipmom

Long story short, I had an emergency appendectomy this week and told my hubby I earned a new Dooney. So I found my favorite small Lexington in Aegean Blue in the 50% section of our Dooney Factory store! My question is did they change the pebble leather? This one is much softer and a bit lighter than my other two Lexingtons. And there is a snap on the inner pocket. I'm guessing this is the newer version.


----------



## MKB0925

Philipmom said:


> Long story short, I had an emergency appendectomy this week and told my hubby I earned a new Dooney. So I found my favorite small Lexington in Aegean Blue in the 50% section of our Dooney Factory store! My question is did they change the pebble leather? This one is much softer and a bit lighter than my other two Lexingtons. And there is a snap on the inner pocket. I'm guessing this is the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727924



Hope you are feeling better and gorgeous color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Philipmom said:


> Long story short, I had an emergency appendectomy this week and told my hubby I earned a new Dooney. So I found my favorite small Lexington in Aegean Blue in the 50% section of our Dooney Factory store! My question is did they change the pebble leather? This one is much softer and a bit lighter than my other two Lexingtons. And there is a snap on the inner pocket. I'm guessing this is the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727924


I think the pebbled leather is getting thinner but the Aegean Blue is an older color.  Your new Dooney is stunning. I adore the Aegean blue color.
Hope you are on the mend and back to normal activities soon.  Since you were able to make a trip to the Dooney store,  I'd say you are doing well.


----------



## southernbelle82

Philipmom said:


> Long story short, I had an emergency appendectomy this week and told my hubby I earned a new Dooney. So I found my favorite small Lexington in Aegean Blue in the 50% section of our Dooney Factory store! My question is did they change the pebble leather? This one is much softer and a bit lighter than my other two Lexingtons. And there is a snap on the inner pocket. I'm guessing this is the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727924



Hope you're feeling better! And love the Aegean blue color!!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather. 






She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..


Beautiful.   Enjoy.   I just changed into a bone Dooney too.


----------



## southernbelle82

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..



Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..



I saw these in Macy's and they're really nice. I may actually get my first logo lock. I'm thinking about red...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw these in Macy's and they're really nice. I may actually get my first logo lock. I'm thinking about red...


When I was looking at the Dooney site I saw Logo Lock totes and LOLO hobos.  Also several sizes.
I love the look of the hobo,  but
the double handle tote is more my style than the hobo.   I'm glad there are choices, as the
LOLO is beautifully designed handbag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> When I was looking at the Dooney site I saw Logo Lock totes and LOLO hobos.  Also several sizes.
> I love the look of the hobo,  but
> the double handle tote is more my style than the hobo.   I'm glad there are choices, as the
> LOLO is beautifully designed handbag.



I agree. I just used my taupe double handle tote on a trip and it was perfect for the plane and larger items, but for every day this smaller single handled one is perfect for my needs. Also I loved this color ( fog) but would worry about the light color in a tote ( that is set down in various places that might pick up marks.) I really love this belvedere leather, soft and mushy and wonderful


----------



## southernbelle82

Just purchased this beauty a couple of days ago at the outlet and am already in love! I really tied to save her for fall but just couldn't resist! [emoji19] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3729678


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I agree. I just used my taupe double handle tote on a trip and it was perfect for the plane and larger items, but for every day this smaller single handled one is perfect for my needs. Also I loved this color ( fog) but would worry about the light color in a tote ( that is set down in various places that might pick up marks.) I really love this belvedere leather, soft and mushy and wonderful


Good to hear about the Belvedere leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> Just purchased this beauty a couple of days ago at the outlet and am already in love! I really tied to save her for fall but just couldn't resist! [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729678


Glad  you are enjoying your new treasure.  That's what it's for !!!


----------



## momjules

southernbelle82 said:


> Very beautiful!!!!



Hi! I , for the first time am carrying a white pebble logo lock. I had one before and returned it . 
With my things in it, I love it this white one.
You have the  belvedere leather ? I wanted the red one from Qvc but the reviews said the red was orangy.
How do you like this new leather?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..



This is a beautiful bag! And the hardware is lovely as well. Very chic!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

southernbelle82 said:


> Just purchased this beauty a couple of days ago at the outlet and am already in love! I really tied to save her for fall but just couldn't resist! [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729678


Thank you for this photo.  I have been trying to decide between the large and small.  I was worried the large might be too big and too heavy but I don't like bags that are too small and too narrow either.  The large is a nice size.  Is it heavy?  I can't carry a lot of weight on my bad neck and shoulders.  How much do you love that little tassel and florentine leather?!


----------



## southernbelle82

LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you for this photo.  I have been trying to decide between the large and small.  I was worried the large might be too big and too heavy but I don't like bags that are too small and too narrow either.  The large is a nice size.  Is it heavy?  I can't carry a lot of weight on my bad neck and shoulders.  How much do you love that little tassel and florentine leather?!



I too thought the large might be too big but it's not quite as big as I thought it would be. It holds a full sized wallet, a small catch all, keys, phone and shades perfectly. It's not heavy to me at all!!! I'm quite happy with, I've just recently discovered cross body bags and love, love, love them!!! I'm already ready for another flo cross body in ginger.


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Just purchased this beauty a couple of days ago at the outlet and am already in love! I really tied to save her for fall but just couldn't resist! [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729678


Love!![emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Kimberly in red nylon

I actually purchased this once before and returned it, then regretted it. Picked it up today at the outlet on clearance. I love this size. So much smaller than I usually carry, but holds so much. I still love my big bags, but this is a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in red nylon
> 
> I actually purchased this once before and returned it, then regretted it. Picked it up today at the outlet on clearance. I love this size. So much smaller than I usually carry, but holds so much. I still love my big bags, but this is a refreshing change of pace.
> 
> View attachment 3741878



I'm right there with you BW! I've never been a crossbody girl, always a satchel girl. But now that I've discovered crossbody bags these days hold more than a key, a license and a chapstick I'm good to go! I can still carry my regular essentials!!!! Perfection!!!!' [emoji122][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Kimberly in red nylon
> 
> I actually purchased this once before and returned it, then regretted it. Picked it up today at the outlet on clearance. I love this size. So much smaller than I usually carry, but holds so much. I still love my big bags, but this is a refreshing change of pace.
> 
> View attachment 3741878


BW:  enjoy your pretty new handbag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

southernbelle82 said:


> I too thought the large might be too big but it's not quite as big as I thought it would be. It holds a full sized wallet, a small catch all, keys, phone and shades perfectly. It's not heavy to me at all!!! I'm quite happy with, I've just recently discovered cross body bags and love, love, love them!!! I'm already ready for another flo cross body in ginger.


Got one.  It's on the way.  Tough picking a color but I have a lot of Browns and navy...went with bone.  But falling in love with the Toscana messenger bag on Dooney's Day One sale.  Maybe one could be a Christmas gift.  Come on UPS man!


----------



## southernbelle82

LifeIsDucky said:


> Got one.  It's on the way.  Tough picking a color but I have a lot of Browns and navy...went with bone.  But falling in love with the Toscana messenger bag on Dooney's Day One sale.  Maybe one could be a Christmas gift.  Come on UPS man!



Well please post pics when it comes in!


----------



## aerinha

LifeIsDucky said:


> Got one.  It's on the way.  Tough picking a color but I have a lot of Browns and navy...went with bone.  But falling in love with the Toscana messenger bag on Dooney's Day One sale.  Maybe one could be a Christmas gift.  Come on UPS man!


Is this the large bone Dottie?  The ship date says Oct so I hesitated to order one


----------



## LifeIsDucky

aerinha said:


> Is this the large bone Dottie?  The ship date says Oct so I hesitated to order one


Yes.  I wear white and winter white all year long (such a rebel) so I know I would use this color all the time...whenever it arrives!


----------



## BadWolf10

I ordered the Toscana Lily from ILD for an amazing steal. I had it shipped to my mom's house because I thought for sure it would not make it here before we leave for the 4th.  I was wrong, it's already there!! So I haven't seen it IRL, but it's this one in Maroon. 




I was thinking a couple of you purchased this one.... thoughts? Pros and cons?? My 2 biggest concerns are the weight and the open top. But it was such a great deal (70% off the Q price) I thought it was worth ordering it and taking a look.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the Toscana Lily from ILD for an amazing steal. I had it shipped to my mom's house because I thought for sure it would not make it here before we leave for the 4th.  I was wrong, it's already there!! So I haven't seen it IRL, but it's this one in Maroon.
> 
> View attachment 3747572
> 
> 
> I was thinking a couple of you purchased this one.... thoughts? Pros and cons?? My 2 biggest concerns are the weight and the open top. But it was such a great deal (70% off the Q price) I thought it was worth ordering it and taking a look.



Plus free shipping amazing deal!  Curious if this Toscana differs from "Florentine Toscana".


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  I haven't seen the handbag or the color in person.   I do have the Bordeaux Flo Toscana domed satchel and the color is stunning.  I saw the deeper Maroon color on ILD yesterday.  It was very nice,  but hard to tell from the picture how it would differ from the Bordeaux.  Some years Dooney does subtle variations on color.  Unless they are side by side in natural light,  it's
hard to distinguish.  I hope you love the color in person...and the handbag style too.

I just looked at the listing on ILD.   WOW!  at the price,  I ordered one too.  The maroon was the only color at the deep sale price,  but that's ok.  Either the color will be similar to the Bordeaux I have, and love,  but in a different style.  Or the maroon will be much deeper,  have more red in it,  more purple in it,  or even more dark brown in the color.  I'm sure it will be good.

The Toscana line seems to be less detailed than the line they call Florentine Toscana.  The Flo Tos has more stitching details, trapunto (raised puffed) than the plainer Toscana.  I think the leather and interiors are the same,  it's just a styling difference.  Toscana may have been designed for QVC and certain other retail stores.  Dooney often does 'exclusives' for large department stores and QVC.  And sometimes these handbags end up at ILD or the outlets too.   So far I don't think the Flo Toscana handbags have made it to the outlets.   But both the Florentine Toscana and the Toscana are on ILD.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I just looked at the Toscana Lily Bucket bag in more detail.  It has the fabric lining,  not the leather lining that most of the other Toscana handbags have (both those called Nuovo Toscana and Florentine Toscana).  But it has an accessory (small
zipper pouch) included.  I'm okay with that.   The cream color leather lining on the other Toscana handbags is lovely,  a really high end touch.   However,  I'm concerned it will get dirty or tear,  especially from keys.  I haven't used my other Flo Toscana enough to judge,  and when I use it,  I put the keys in a coin purse to protect the leather or use a handbag organizer.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  I haven't seen the handbag or the color in person.   I do have the Bordeaux Flo Toscana domed satchel and the color is stunning.  I saw the deeper Maroon color on ILD yesterday.  It was very nice,  but hard to tell from the picture how it would differ from the Bordeaux.  Some years Dooney does subtle variations on color.  Unless they are side by side in natural light,  it's
> hard to distinguish.  I hope you love the color in person...and the handbag style too.
> 
> I just looked at the listing on ILD.   WOW!  at the price,  I ordered one too.  The maroon was the only color at the deep sale price,  but that's ok.  Either the color will be similar to the Bordeaux I have, and love,  but in a different style.  Or the maroon will be much deeper,  have more red in it,  more purple in it,  or even more dark brown in the color.  I'm sure it will be good.
> 
> The Toscana line seems to be less detailed than the line they call Florentine Toscana.  The Flo Tos has more stitching details, trapunto (raised puffed) than the plainer Toscana.  I think the leather and interiors are the same,  it's just a styling difference.  Toscana may have been designed for QVC and certain other retail stores.  Dooney often does 'exclusives' for large department stores and QVC.  And sometimes these handbags end up at ILD or the outlets too.   So far I don't think the Flo Toscana handbags have made it to the outlets.   But both the Florentine Toscana and the Toscana are on ILD.


The price is amazing isnt it?? I agree it does seem different from Flo toscana in the pics. It seems almost to have the texture of claremont, which is actually a plus for me. The Flo toscana is amazingly gorgeous but seems more fragile. We will see in person. I am so anxious to see the color.  It is funny how Dooney makes some colors so close with subtle differences. Last year Celadon, Jeans, and Cobalt were different yet close in color. I am hoping that Maroon is a nice deep color. Let me know what you think when you get it 


lavenderjunkie said:


> I just looked at the Toscana Lily Bucket bag in more detail.  It has the fabric lining,  not the leather lining that most of the other Toscana handbags have (both those called Nuovo Toscana and Florentine Toscana).  But it has an accessory (small
> zipper pouch) included.  I'm okay with that.   The cream color leather lining on the other Toscana handbags is lovely,  a really high end touch.   However,  I'm concerned it will get dirty or tear,  especially from keys.  I haven't used my other Flo Toscana enough to judge,  and when I use it,  I put the keys in a coin purse to protect the leather or use a handbag organizer.


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the Toscana Lily from ILD for an amazing steal. I had it shipped to my mom's house because I thought for sure it would not make it here before we leave for the 4th.  I was wrong, it's already there!! So I haven't seen it IRL, but it's this one in Maroon.
> 
> View attachment 3747572
> 
> 
> I was thinking a couple of you purchased this one.... thoughts? Pros and cons?? My 2 biggest concerns are the weight and the open top. But it was such a great deal (70% off the Q price) I thought it was worth ordering it and taking a look.



Please post pics once you get it. I just ordered the same one. I had my eye on Bordeaux every since it was the qvc tsv but I figured maroon had to be similar. And, for the deep discount, I had to have it.....


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm so happy for some great colors in my new bags! [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> The price is amazing isnt it?? I agree it does seem different from Flo toscana in the pics. It seems almost to have the texture of claremont, which is actually a plus for me. The Flo toscana is amazingly gorgeous but seems more fragile. We will see in person. I am so anxious to see the color.  It is funny how Dooney makes some colors so close with subtle differences. Last year Celadon, Jeans, and Cobalt were different yet close in color. I am hoping that Maroon is a nice deep color. Let me know what you think when you get it


GF,
The leather in the toscana line is not the same as the one in the florentine toscana.
I have the Lily from QVC in bordeaux and you are right, it has a texture to it. It's kind of like a combination of pebbled and saffiano, it has the pebbled textured but it is hard like saffiano, although it doesn't have the plastic-y feeling of saffiano.

ETA: Here's a pic of my bordeoux Lily.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> GF,
> The leather in the toscana line is not the same as the one in the florentine toscana.
> I have the Lily from QVC in bordeaux and you are right, it has a texture to it. It's kind of like a combination of pebbled and saffiano, it has the pebbled textured but it is hard like saffiano, although it doesn't have the plastic-y feeling of saffiano.
> 
> ETA: Here's a pic of my bordeoux Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748306


That's actually good to hear.  I can't wait to see her. I have to wait till sat[emoji24] . Yours is beautiful!!


----------



## BadWolf10

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3748177
> 
> View attachment 3748178
> 
> I'm so happy for some great colors in my new bags! [emoji4]


Omg, those are gorgeous!! Love that pop of color!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> GF,
> The leather in the toscana line is not the same as the one in the florentine toscana.
> I have the Lily from QVC in bordeaux and you are right, it has a texture to it. It's kind of like a combination of pebbled and saffiano, it has the pebbled textured but it is hard like saffiano, although it doesn't have the plastic-y feeling of saffiano.
> 
> ETA: Here's a pic of my bordeoux Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748306


MB:  What do you think of your Lily?  Do you like the leather?  Do you enjoy carrying the handbag?  Do you have any other Toscana handbags either the Nuovo or the Florentine?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I have the Florentine Toscana and The QVC Toscana.  They are not the same leather.  The Florentine scratches easily like Florentine and the QVC Toscana is easy care.  I wore my QVC Toscana for 30 days straight and not a scratch on her.  I also loved the wide strap.  I loved it so much I bought a second one.  I never worry about Dooney's linings.  Leather or fabric, they are both durable.  Do not worry and enjoy that beautiful bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> I have the Florentine Toscana and The QVC Toscana.  They are not the same leather.  The Florentine scratches easily like Florentine and the QVC Toscana is easy care.  I wore my QVC Toscana for 30 days straight and not a scratch on her.  I also loved the wide strap.  I loved it so much I bought a second one.  I never worry about Dooney's linings.  Leather or fabric, they are both durable.  Do not worry and enjoy that beautiful bag!


*LID:*  thanks.  That's great information.   And I'm glad you are enjoying the handbag.   The reviews on QVC can be very confusing.... some people say it scratches easily,  lots of people love it. 
I wonder if the QVC Toscana is the same leather as the Nuovo Toscana???


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LID:*  thanks.  That's great information.   And I'm glad you are enjoying the handbag.   The reviews on QVC can be very confusing.... some people say it scratches easily,  lots of people love it.
> I wonder if the QVC Toscana is the same leather as the Nuovo Toscana???



Nuovo toscana is the same as florentine toscana, but is the outlet version. Still has the leather lining and is not pebbled like QVC toscana.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Nuovo toscana is the same as florentine toscana, but is the outlet version. Still has the leather lining and is not pebbled like QVC toscana.


thanks


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> MB:  What do you think of your Lily?  Do you like the leather?  Do you enjoy carrying the handbag?  Do you have any other Toscana handbags either the Nuovo or the Florentine?



LJ,
The leather is ok, not my favorite but it is fine. I think the leather would work better in a structured satchel. I don't think it works that well for this style. I think the reason is because the leather is kind of stiff but not completely, so it doesn't mold like a pebbled leather would and it doesn't entirely keeps it's shape because it's not completely hard. I don't know I think it is just that the style doesn't work with the leather.
I have carried it only once for a few days and it was ok. I don't think I would buy another in this style though. I'm not a fan of the opening. I like zippers. 

I have a few of the other toscanas, both the florentine toscana and the nuovo. I think the leather in those 2 is exactly the same. I think they gave the nuovo name just to differentiate the regular collection vs the outlet collection. I like the leather of those better, it's more structured.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> This is a beautiful bag! And the hardware is lovely as well. Very chic!


Love this!! I just discovered the logo lock. The belvedere colors are so pretty. Do you find it to be heavy??


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Visited this beauty numerous times at Macys before bringing her home today. 30% off did me in. NOT Sorry! I just adore this color in the belvedere leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's photographing a little more white than the actual color, IRL its more of a bone/cream color ..


I just posted a reply but attached it to the wrong post, woops lol. I love it.. .. So beautiful!! Do you find it to o be heavy or easy to carry??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Lily Bucket Bag from ILD arrived.  The maroon color is a deep burgundy with brown undertones.   It's a very nice color.
The leather is thick and pebbled, possibly embossed,  but not coated.  The bag is structured and well made.  I don't think this leather will scratch or show wear unless it's dragged across concrete or along a brick wall.  The leather is much thicker than
saffiano or pebbled leather.

I'm going to load it up and see how it carries.   I hand carry my bags, not shoulder carry,  so my comfort criteria is different.
I too prefer a zipper top handbag,  but I knew this one was a bucket bag.

I do not understand some of the QVC reviews that said the bag scratched.... unless the QVC handbag is made from a different leather.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Lily Bucket Bag from ILD arrived.  The maroon color is a deep burgundy with brown undertones.   It's a very nice color.
> The leather is thick and pebbled, possibly embossed,  but not coated.  The bag is structured and well made.  I don't think this leather will scratch or show wear unless it's dragged across concrete or along a brick wall.  The leather is much thicker than
> saffiano or pebbled leather.
> 
> I'm going to load it up and see how it carries.   I hand carry my bags, not shoulder carry,  so my comfort criteria is different.
> I too prefer a zipper top handbag,  but I knew this one was a bucket bag.
> 
> I do not understand some of the QVC reviews that said the bag scratched.... unless the QVC handbag is made from a different leather.



LJ, I got the one I have from QVC and I agree with you, I don't think this leather will scratch easily. It seems very easy care. 
I like the look of the florentine toscana and toscana Nuovo better (they look more luxurious) but those scratch more easily.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> LJ, I got the one I have from QVC and I agree with you, I don't think this leather will scratch easily. It seems very easy care.
> I like the look of the florentine toscana and toscana Nuovo better (they look more luxurious) but those scratch more easily.


I have a Florentine Toscana and it's a totally different leather than the one they used on the Lily.  The leather on the Flo Toscana is almost like a slightly pebbled Alto leather.  It's lovely,  but will probably show marks,  like the Alto does.   There is room in my handbag collection for many different leathers and styles.  Each one has it's positive and negative characteristic.
I might love the pebbled zip zip,  and it carries and wear perfectly for me,  but after collecting the rainbow of colors,  it can
lack some excitement.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I ordered this one too...... hoping its a winner. BUT, I placed the order with ILD. I placed the order to have it shipped to my mother's address like my other package. But when I called ILD to see if they had a tracking number, they said it was shipped to my billing address instead of the address that was on the order confirmation. The guy in the phone took my info and said he would get back to me. I am hoping they can contact shipping company and reroute the package. If not, it will sit on my porch while I'm out of town. We live in a safe neighborhood but still.  Oye. Have you ever had this happen??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I ordered this one too...... hoping its a winner. BUT, I placed the order with ILD. I placed the order to have it shipped to my mother's address like my other package. But when I called ILD to see if they had a tracking number, they said it was shipped to my billing address instead of the address that was on the order confirmation. The guy in the phone took my info and said he would get back to me. I am hoping they can contact shipping company and reroute the package. If not, it will sit on my porch while I'm out of town. We live in a safe neighborhood but still.  Oye. Have you ever had this happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749253


Once you have a tracking # try to contact the shipping co. directly.  Most of them have a web site and maybe you can
alter the location.  I like your newest handbag choice.... is it calypso or sky blue?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Once you have a tracking # try to contact the shipping co. directly.  Most of them have a web site and maybe you can
> alter the location.  I like your newest handbag choice.... is it calypso or sky blue?


It's called light blue. It's very close to calypso, I was able to see it in the outlet a few weeks ago. It's a little less green and slightly more saturated than calypso. But so, so close.


I finally got a ups tracking,  it looks like he was able to change it, as it is heading to the right address now. I am so glad I called to check on it, whew.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> It's called light blue. It's very close to calypso, I was able to see it in the outlet a few weeks ago. It's a little less green and slightly more saturated than calypso. But so, so close.
> 
> 
> I finally got a ups tracking,  it looks like he was able to change it, as it is heading to the right address now. I am so glad I called to check on it, whew.


BW:  hope it's a winner when it arrives.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> So I ordered this one too...... hoping its a winner. BUT, I placed the order with ILD. I placed the order to have it shipped to my mother's address like my other package. But when I called ILD to see if they had a tracking number, they said it was shipped to my billing address instead of the address that was on the order confirmation. The guy in the phone took my info and said he would get back to me. I am hoping they can contact shipping company and reroute the package. If not, it will sit on my porch while I'm out of town. We live in a safe neighborhood but still.  Oye. Have you ever had this happen??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749253



If you sign up for the free UPS service you can at least ask them to hold it at a local facility should this happen again.  It has come in handy a couple times for me if something needs a signature and I will be at work on delivery day.

  I never had this exact situation, but when I bought a LV bag from Nordies, I had it shipped to work because it needed a signature and FedEx tries to do a.m. Delivery at my house.  So when did they try to deliver at work?  An hour after we closed and the driver knows we close at 4.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> If you sign up for the free UPS service you can at least ask them to hold it at a local facility should this happen again.  It has come in handy a couple times for me if something needs a signature and I will be at work on delivery day.
> 
> I never had this exact situation, but when I bought a LV bag from Nordies, I had it shipped to work because it needed a signature and FedEx tries to do a.m. Delivery at my house.  So when did they try to deliver at work?  An hour after we closed and the driver knows we close at 4.


That is a great idea, I will definitely do that!! Thanks!!

We arrived at my parents' house last night. I finally opened my box and got to set eyes on Lilt Toscana in Maroon. Wowza, she is beautiful. I will try to post pics later, but hard with family events right now. I did show her to my mom. She loved the color too. I love the strap, I love the color, and the logo lock is surprisingly easy to use. I do like that the leather is not Flo toscana. It is definitely more like claremont or saffiano in terms of feel and structure,  but more luxurious feeling. My only concern is that it probably won't soften making it a structured bag as a couple of you have mentioned. But I think I am ok with that. I am going to put my stuff in her later and carry her around the bedroom to see what I think. But I'm 85% sure I'm keeping her. I had considered the new belvedere logo lock in cranberry, but she would be an additional $100 even with the dooney sale. And no accessories. But, I am more of a soft handbag girl. So we will see. Haven't made the final decision yet


----------



## BadWolf10

here she is!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3751216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is!


BW:  she is beautiful.   I got mine also.  Love the color and the look.  Just trying to figure out how to carry her,  since I don't do shoulder bags.   Not sure if I can hand carry or if I must put her over the arm.  I have to load her up with my stuff and see.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  she is beautiful.   I got mine also.  Love the color and the look.  Just trying to figure out how to carry her,  since I don't do shoulder bags.   Not sure if I can hand carry or if I must put her over the arm.  I have to load her up with my stuff and see.


What do you think of the quality of the leather?? I finally remembered why I like the silhouette so much....it reminds me a little of a Burberry bag I have always wanted but will never ever buy.


----------



## swags

Belvedere logo lock in taupe. I got this from Boscovs sale last month.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Belvedere logo lock in taupe. I got this from Boscovs sale last month.


So pretty!! What do you think of the leather, how does it compare to pebble grain??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> What do you think of the quality of the leather?? I finally remembered why I like the silhouette so much....it reminds me a little of a Burberry bag I have always wanted but will never ever buy.


*BW:*  The leather on the Lily is fine.  It's thick and seems to be very durable. And it looks nice.  I love the maroon color also.  I don't consider the Lily to be made of  a luxury leather,  like Florentine or Florentine Toscana or Alto.  And it's certainly not a soft smooshy leather like Samba.  In a way,  I think of it as a somewhat upgraded pebbled leather.   A lot of the pebbled leather Dooney handbags seem to be very thin leather these days.... like the zip zip.   (I love the style of the zip zip and the leather is okay and very easy care,  but I don't think it's a great leather because it's so thin).  I like luxury leathers and enjoy carrying them,  but not every handbag I own has to be made of luxury leather.  Some handbags are great supporting players because they look good and are carefree.... they are best for shopping or bad weather days... real life stuff.

I have my Lily sitting out and I keep looking at it.   Right next to it is the small Lexington I wore last week.  Every time I walk by
I think... that Lily is so much nicer to look at than the small Lexingon.   The lines on the Lily are interesting,  the logo lock creates a lot of richness and visual interest.  The strap on the Lily is beautiful.  Compare that to the small Lexington.... a rectangle with thin boring straps mounted to the handbag with rectangular pieces of leather.   The Lily has it all over the small Lexington (which is a favorite of thousands of ladies) in terms of look.   I think the leathers are similar.... the pebbled leather on the small Lexington doesn't seem as thin as on the zip zips..

Now to function.... for a shoulder bag wearer I think the Lily is good.  Since I hand carry,  I'm not sure yet.  I want to make it work.   I find the Lily a little heavy,  but I find every handbag heavy these days.... even the small Lexington.  I generally prefer a zip top handbag and the Lily isn't.   But neither is the City Barlow,  which I have collected because I love the City leather and the Barlow, Flynn, and Dawson are such interesting and different styles.   It seems I'm willing to put the look of the handbag above some of my usability considerations.   I don't travel by public transportation,  so I do have some flexibility here.  The big issue for me with an open top is that when the handbag falls over in the car the contents spill out.  The Lily is tall,  so that's helpful.   And I think a purse organizer will also help keep stuff organized and at the bottom of the handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  The leather on the Lily is fine.  It's thick and seems to be very durable. And it looks nice.  I love the maroon color also.  I don't consider the Lily to be made of  a luxury leather,  like Florentine or Florentine Toscana or Alto.  And it's certainly not a soft smooshy leather like Samba.  In a way,  I think of it as a somewhat upgraded pebbled leather.   A lot of the pebbled leather Dooney handbags seem to be very thin leather these days.... like the zip zip.   (I love the style of the zip zip and the leather is okay and very easy care,  but I don't think it's a great leather because it's so thin).  I like luxury leathers and enjoy carrying them,  but not every handbag I own has to be made of luxury leather.  Some handbags are great supporting players because they look good and are carefree.... they are best for shopping or bad weather days... real life stuff.
> 
> I have my Lily sitting out and I keep looking at it.   Right next to it is the small Lexington I wore last week.  Every time I walk by
> I think... that Lily is so much nicer to look at than the small Lexingon.   The lines on the Lily are interesting,  the logo lock creates a lot of richness and visual interest.  The strap on the Lily is beautiful.  Compare that to the small Lexington.... a rectangle with thin boring straps mounted to the handbag with rectangular pieces of leather.   The Lily has it all over the small Lexington (which is a favorite of thousands of ladies) in terms of look.   I think the leathers are similar.... the pebbled leather on the small Lexington doesn't seem as thin as on the zip zips..
> 
> Now to function.... for a shoulder bag wearer I think the Lily is good.  Since I hand carry,  I'm not sure yet.  I want to make it work.   I find the Lily a little heavy,  but I find every handbag heavy these days.... even the small Lexington.  I generally prefer a zip top handbag and the Lily isn't.   But neither is the City Barlow,  which I have collected because I love the City leather and the Barlow, Flynn, and Dawson are such interesting and different styles.   It seems I'm willing to put the look of the handbag above some of my usability considerations.   I don't travel by public transportation,  so I do have some flexibility here.  The big issue for me with an open top is that when the handbag falls over in the car the contents spill out.  The Lily is tall,  so that's helpful.   And I think a purse organizer will also help keep stuff organized and at the bottom of the handbag.


That is a great description of the leather.  I agree about the pebbled leather.  It's been my fav, but it does seem that sometimes it's thinner than it ought to be. 

I am a shoulder girl, once in a while I will carry my zip zip in hand, but I usually use the long strap at some point. So it sounds like Lily might work for me there.

The color is definitely drawing me in. It's such a great shade. 

I don't think the weight will bother me.much, but I do agree, so many bags are heavy now.  

My only concerns at this point are the stiffness of the leather and the open top. But I love how she looks.....


----------



## alansgail

Do you ladies find the Lily on the ILD site to be smaller than the one offered on QVC? There seems to be a 2" or so difference in the length and I'm wondering if that is an accurate measurement or not.
This bag is VERY pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

alansgail said:


> Do you ladies find the Lily on the ILD site to be smaller than the one offered on QVC? There seems to be a 2" or so difference in the length and I'm wondering if that is an accurate measurement or not.
> This bag is VERY pretty!


I'll take a tape measure to mine and give you accurate measurements.
I find that Dooney and QVC often measure handbags differently.   And sometimes
the measurements listed, especially on the Dooney site are wrong.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'll take a tape measure to mine and give you accurate measurements.
> I find that Dooney and QVC often measure handbags differently.   And sometimes
> the measurements listed, especially on the Dooney site are wrong.



Thank you so much!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty!! What do you think of the leather, how does it compare to pebble grain??


It's a really soft matte leather. I like it and think I will look great with use. The taupe shade is similar to elephant but with slightly more gray tones. I like the pebble version too but think I may prefer the belvedere a bit more.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3751216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is!


So pretty i love that shade!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

alansgail said:


> Do you ladies find the Lily on the ILD site to be smaller than the one offered on QVC? There seems to be a 2" or so difference in the length and I'm wondering if that is an accurate measurement or not.
> This bag is VERY pretty!



AG:  sorry it took so long.  I had to go out.
Here are the measurements from the Lily I got from ILD:
Base:  10" x 6"
Height:  at sides 12",  at center where the top is cut out by design 10.5"
Width across the top,  which is the widest point:  14"

Hope this helps.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> AG:  sorry it took so long.  I had to go out.
> Here are the measurements from the Lily I got from ILD:
> Base:  10" x 6"
> Height:  at sides 12",  at center where the top is cut out by design 10.5"
> Width across the top,  which is the widest point:  14"
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you so much, it's very helpful and I appreciate it......


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> It's a really soft matte leather. I like it and think I will look great with use. The taupe shade is similar to elephant but with slightly more gray tones. I like the pebble version too but think I may prefer the belvedere a bit more.


Thanks so much for the info! She is beautiful!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

A virtual reveal,  since I can't post pictures. 
My Calypso Large City Barlow arrived yesterday.   Stunning, stunning, stunning.    
The color is a soft turquoise,  very pretty,  but not pale.  The City leather
is beautiful.  I'm obsessed with this leather.  I fell in love with the color after seeing someone else's
post of a new handbag.  I'm very happy to add the Calypso City Barlow to my collection.
Now I need to find space to put it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> A virtual reveal,  since I can't post pictures.
> My Calypso Large City Barlow arrived yesterday.   Stunning, stunning, stunning.
> The color is a soft turquoise,  very pretty,  but not pale.  The City leather
> is beautiful.  I'm obsessed with this leather.  I fell in love with the color after seeing someone else's
> post of a new handbag.  I'm very happy to add the Calypso City Barlow to my collection.
> Now I need to find space to put it.


Sounds dreamy LJ. I would really like something in that color but I'm just not sure what yet. I was very tempted to get a City Barlow but I stopped myself. I don't have a single smooth City leather bag.  I think I should get at least one. Perhaps if they extended the sale another day I would have done some damage. LOL!

Here's your bag LJ! (pic borrowed from the Dooney site)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Sounds dreamy LJ. I would really like something in that color but I'm just not sure what yet. I was very tempted to get a City Barlow but I stopped myself. I don't have a single smooth City leather bag.  I think I should get at least one. Perhaps if they extended the sale another day I would have done some damage. LOL!
> 
> Here's your bag LJ! (pic borrowed from the Dooney site)


Thanks for posting the picture *YD*. 
Just know that the smooth city leather can be addicting.
I'm hoping Dooney uses this leather in some more classic satchel style handbags....
zip zip or domed satchels would be nice.  Or it would be stunning in the Flo style small satchel.
I saw the city leather on QVC in the side pocket hobo.  That was one of the early flo style handbags.
So I'm hopeful there will be other styles coming soon.  Because I need more handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for posting the picture *YD*.
> Just know that the smooth city leather can be addicting.
> I'm hoping Dooney uses this leather in some more classic satchel style handbags....
> zip zip or domed satchels would be nice.  Or it would be stunning in the Flo style small satchel.
> I saw the city leather on QVC in the side pocket hobo.  That was one of the early flo style handbags.
> So I'm hopeful there will be other styles coming soon.  Because I need more handbags.


So beautiful!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for posting the picture *YD*.
> Just know that the smooth city leather can be addicting.
> I'm hoping Dooney uses this leather in some more classic satchel style handbags....
> zip zip or domed satchels would be nice.  Or it would be stunning in the Flo style small satchel.
> I saw the city leather on QVC in the side pocket hobo.  That was one of the early flo style handbags.
> So I'm hopeful there will be other styles coming soon.  Because I need more handbags.



It's your civic duty after all. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain logo lock in Light Blue. I love the color and smooshy leather. I do think Lily is going back. I just can't quite fall in love. But this one is a keeper.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3755140
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain logo lock in Light Blue. I love the color and smooshy leather. I do think Lily is going back. I just can't quite fall in love. But this one is a keeper.



Is this your first logo lock?  Love the color


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Is this your first logo lock?  Love the color


It is.... I have stayed away from them before. I was afraid of the open top. But I really like it


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> It is.... I have stayed away from them before. I was afraid of the open top. But I really like it



I keep playing roulette with the florentine small logo lock.  It is 40% off at outlets, mostly in natural and chesnut.  If they said 50 or had a black one when I called I probably would have bought one.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I keep playing roulette with the florentine small logo lock.  It is 40% off at outlets, mostly in natural and chesnut.  If they said 50 or had a black one when I called I probably would have bought one.


We are still on vacation and we went shopping today. So I carried the logo lock. Very handy. And cute. But it is heavier than I usually carry, not heavier than Sophie,  but close. I don't know if its the lock or the size of the bag with all that leather lol. But it's so pretty [emoji3]


----------



## alansgail

BadWolf10 said:


> We are still on vacation and we went shopping today. So I carried the logo lock. Very handy. And cute. But it is heavier than I usually carry, not heavier than Sophie,  but close. I don't know if its the lock or the size of the bag with all that leather lol. But it's so pretty [emoji3]



I think most quality leather handbags can be heavy, don't you? I've decided that for me they're worth it. My lifestyle can handle me carrying a heavier bag because I don't need to haul it long distances and many times can put it in a shopping cart. If I'm going on vacation or to an amusement park, etc. that's a different story and I'll carry a cheap nylon bag that is lightweight and that I'm not afraid of getting wet/dirty. I save my nice bags for when I'm at home. 
Of course if you're limited by a shoulder or back problem then that can change but luckily I'm not so I just make sure to carry the bare minimum in my heavier bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3755140
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain logo lock in Light Blue. I love the color and smooshy leather. I do think Lily is going back. I just can't quite fall in love. But this one is a keeper.


Very pretty.
And yes,  I think the lock adds quite a bit of weight to the pebbled leather logo lock.
I'm returning my Lily also.  Strap is too wide to comfortably carry in my hand and the Lily is heavy.   Even the cosmetic case/pouch is heavy... and it was empty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I keep playing roulette with the florentine small logo lock.  It is 40% off at outlets, mostly in natural and chesnut.  If they said 50 or had a black one when I called I probably would have bought one.


Good luck.  Hope you win.  There will probably be more sales,  by Labor Day,  if not before.  And the Flo LOLO is a new style,  so it might take a while to get deeper mark downs.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3755140
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain logo lock in Light Blue. I love the color and smooshy leather. I do think Lily is going back. I just can't quite fall in love. But this one is a keeper.



Such a beautiful blue! Funny, I have stayed away from this style as well. The Flo versions have caught my eye but I just can't seem to pull the trigger. The lock hardware on these bags really enhance the look. So pretty!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> We are still on vacation and we went shopping today. So I carried the logo lock. Very handy. And cute. But it is heavier than I usually carry, not heavier than Sophie,  but close. I don't know if its the lock or the size of the bag with all that leather lol. But it's so pretty [emoji3]



Did it stay on your shoulder ok or slip?


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Did it stay on your shoulder ok or slip?


It stayed pretty well, just heavy and I had barely anything in the bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Revealing my first Logo Lock. I previously purchased the pebbled leather logo lock but returned it. Later, I ordered the Flo logo lock tote, but, didn't like that one either. This one arrived (at a great price) and it's LOVE..

Lily in maroon....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Revealing my first Logo Lock. I previously purchased the pebbled leather logo lock but returned it. Later, I ordered the Flo logo lock tote, but, didn't like that one either. This one arrived (at a great price) and it's LOVE..
> 
> Lily in maroon....
> 
> View attachment 3757167


Enjoy your Lily.  The color is beautiful and the price was great.
Glad the design works for you.


----------



## alansgail

This bag is sorely tempting me! It looks beautiful and I love the color....enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your Lily.  The color is beautiful and the price was great.
> Glad the design works for you.



Thank you.... 



alansgail said:


> This bag is sorely tempting me! It looks beautiful and I love the color....enjoy!



Thanks. You really should. It's a great bag.....


----------



## MKB0925

keishapie1973 said:


> Revealing my first Logo Lock. I previously purchased the pebbled leather logo lock but returned it. Later, I ordered the Flo logo lock tote, but, didn't like that one either. This one arrived (at a great price) and it's LOVE..
> 
> Lily in maroon....
> 
> View attachment 3757167



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## alansgail

Look what came today!My first florentine bag, teal dome buckle satchel in large. This bag is so impeccably made it blows me away! Can highly recommend......thanks to those who "aided" me and encouraged this purchase, totally worth it and I got it for a 'steal'.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

alansgail said:


> Look what came today!My first florentine bag, teal dome buckle satchel in large. This bag is so impeccably made it blows me away! Can highly recommend......thanks to those who "aided" me and encouraged this purchase, totally worth it and I got it for a 'steal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759567


*AG:*  Congratulations.  Your new handbag is beautiful.   Enjoy wearing it.  Isn't it great when your purchase exceeds even your highest expectations.   And to get a great deal on top of it.   Fabulous.


----------



## alansgail

lavenderjunkie said:


> *AG:*  Congratulations.  Your new handbag is beautiful.   Enjoy wearing it.  Isn't it great when your purchase exceeds even your highest expectations.   And to get a great deal on top of it.   Fabulous.



Thank you so much lavender, you have been so kind to me! Yes, I'm thrilled to finally have a florentine bag to covet and love. It's really quite beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle82

alansgail said:


> Look what came today!My first florentine bag, teal dome buckle satchel in large. This bag is so impeccably made it blows me away! Can highly recommend......thanks to those who "aided" me and encouraged this purchase, totally worth it and I got it for a 'steal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759567



Wow! That's all I can say!!!! That color is stunning and will be gorgeous for fall as well.  Enjoy your new baby and wear it in good health!


----------



## alansgail

southernbelle82 said:


> Wow! That's all I can say!!!! That color is stunning and will be gorgeous for fall as well.  Enjoy your new baby and wear it in good health!



Thanks southernbelle, I do see it as a Fall/Winter bag and since I live in Oregon we have quite the loooong season. She'll do wonderfully with my scarves and coats!


----------



## southernbelle82

alansgail said:


> Thanks southernbelle, I do see it as a Fall/Winter bag and since I live in Oregon we have quite the loooong season. She'll do wonderfully with my scarves and coats!



Speaking of Oregon, I'm getting caught up on a show that I used to watch that is based in Portland, OR. The foliage looks beautiful in the state. I'd love to see the pacific nw one day!!!


----------



## alansgail

southernbelle82 said:


> Speaking of Oregon, I'm getting caught up on a show that I used to watch that is based in Portland, OR. The foliage looks beautiful in the state. I'd love to see the pacific nw one day!!!



Yes, prettiest state I've lived in so far and I've lived in a LOT of states...lol! What show are you watching that's based in Portland?


----------



## southernbelle82

alansgail said:


> Yes, prettiest state I've lived in so far and I've lived in a LOT of states...lol! What show are you watching that's based in Portland?



Grimm on.......I think it's NBC. I watched the first season and like a quarter of the second season. I'm watching it on amazon video.  Hey have you lived anywhere in New England? That's on my bucket list too, I want to see their fall foliage as well. [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## alansgail

We loved Grimm and are so sad it got cancelled! Seems to happen with a lot of shows we love. Yes, I was born in New England (Mass.) and it's quite beautiful with the foliage in the Fall....definitely worth seeing.


----------



## southernbelle82

alansgail said:


> We loved Grimm and are so sad it got cancelled! Seems to happen with a lot of shows we love. Yes, I was born in New England (Mass.) and it's quite beautiful with the foliage in the Fall....definitely worth seeing.



It's such a good show! I've been prepared, I know a lot changes with Nick and Juliette. [emoji27]
My husband and I are saving to go to Salem, MA and Freeport, ME October 2018. I can't wait to get up there!!!!!!!


----------



## alansgail

southernbelle82 said:


> It's such a good show! I've been prepared, I know a lot changes with Nick and Juliette. [emoji27]
> My husband and I are saving to go to Salem, MA and Freeport, ME October 2018. I can't wait to get up there!!!!!!!



Good for you, hope you have a blast!


----------



## longtimechloefan

alansgail said:


> Look what came today!My first florentine bag, teal dome buckle satchel in large. This bag is so impeccably made it blows me away! Can highly recommend......thanks to those who "aided" me and encouraged this purchase, totally worth it and I got it for a 'steal'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759567


Beautiful bag! i have it in black  
I love this bag because it is so classy and dressy looking. it looks fab for a elegant night out on the town, or with a pair of jeans and boots.


----------



## longtimechloefan

I just got this yesterday. Florentine zip Barlow in Bordeaux. I love this bag...it fits comfortably against my body and the 3 compartments are super convenient. And the leather is sumptuous.


----------



## swags

longtimechloefan said:


> I just got this yesterday. Florentine zip Barlow in Bordeaux. I love this bag...it fits comfortably against my body and the 3 compartments are super convenient. And the leather is sumptuous.
> View attachment 3761692


Gorgeous! I love florentine leather in that shade.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

longtimechloefan said:


> I just got this yesterday. Florentine zip Barlow in Bordeaux. I love this bag...it fits comfortably against my body and the 3 compartments are super convenient. And the leather is sumptuous.
> View attachment 3761692


I love that color.  Enjoy your Bordeaux Florentine zip Barlow.


----------



## alansgail

longtimechloefan said:


> I just got this yesterday. Florentine zip Barlow in Bordeaux. I love this bag...it fits comfortably against my body and the 3 compartments are super convenient. And the leather is sumptuous.
> View attachment 3761692



I've admired this bag for quite some time, yours is simply beautiful!


----------



## longtimechloefan

alansgail said:


> I've admired this bag for quite some time, yours is simply beautiful!


I encourage you to buy one  It's totally worth it. I bought mine during dooney's 4th of july promotion. 
Seriously, the three compartments are ingenious and the side zips allow the bag to expand about 2 inches on either side. The snaps are also magnetic and also snap lol, so it's very secure bag. It also passed the elbow test, and it molds itself to your body and arm. I've never owned such a well designed, beautiful and functional bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

longtimechloefan said:


> I encourage you to buy one  It's totally worth it. I bought mine during dooney's 4th of july promotion.
> Seriously, the three compartments are ingenious and the side zips allow the bag to expand about 2 inches on either side. The snaps are also magnetic and also snap lol, so it's very secure bag. It also passed the elbow test, and it molds itself to your body and arm. I've never owned such a well designed, beautiful and functional bag.


It's a beautiful handbag.  But be aware,  the Florentine side zip Barlow is a heavy handbag because of the leather and the size.  If you are sensitive to the weight of a handbag,  that might be a problem.  It is for me.  I own a Florentine side zip Barlow but rarely use it because of the weight.


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain Kendall in Midnight Blue.  Just can't decide if I should keep her or not.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3764024
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain Kendall in Midnight Blue.  Just can't decide if I should keep her or not.....


*BW:*  I love the color and the look of the handbag.  Does the drawstring style work for you? 

I don't mind the bucket bag styling or the drawstring itself,  but for me these style bags don't stay on my shoulder very well... somehow the length is just at the place that they hit my hip. 

Since everyone is a different height and shape,  many ladies love these drawstrings.   I have a collection, because I love the look.... but they don't work for me.  And the longer strap isn't good for hand carry, which would be my preference anyway.  That's why I was delighted when the Florentine Buckely came out with regular handles as well as a strip.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I love the color and the look of the handbag.  Does the drawstring style work for you?
> 
> I don't mind the bucket bag styling or the drawstring itself,  but for me these style bags don't stay on my shoulder very well... somehow the length is just at the place that they hit my hip.
> 
> Since everyone is a different height and shape,  many ladies love these drawstrings.   I have a collection, because I love the look.... but they don't work for me.  And the longer strap isn't good for hand carry, which would be my preference anyway.  That's why I was delighted when the Florentine Buckely came out with regular handles as well as a strip.


I'm about 5'5". It does hit my hip but the strap is pushed out to the longest length. The depth is what is bothering me. It is 8" deep. So it feels so wide. I am a shoulder bag girl, so that's good but I am afraid it will hit my hip instead of staying in place. And, as minor as this may seem, I had forgotten that the interior pocket was too narrow for my smart phone,  I have a galaxy s7. I think it may go back .


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> View attachment 3764024
> 
> 
> Pebble Grain Kendall in Midnight Blue.  Just can't decide if I should keep her or not.....













I have the small Kendall bags. Maybe that is a better size for you. They are a perfect size for me.


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> I have the small Kendall bags. Maybe that is a better size for you. They are a perfect size for me.


That might be a better fit.    Love your colors!!


----------



## Stephg

Received some goodies a few days ago! Orange samba, Olive Chelsea, lavender Olivia and beige cabbage rose wallet. Now my cabbage rose wallet collection is complete.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Received some goodies a few days ago! Orange samba, Olive Chelsea, lavender Olivia and beige cabbage rose wallet. Now my cabbage rose wallet collection is complete.


Stephg:  Enjoy all your new treasures.   I love the colors and the styles.  The orange samba and the olive Chelsea are rare finds.


----------



## kvm87

Hello everyone  happened to pop into TJ Max today and by chance saw this pretty girl. Clearanced at under $100!!  Looks pristine!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kvm87 said:


> Hello everyone  happened to pop into TJ Max today and by chance saw this pretty girl. Clearanced at under $100!!  Looks pristine!


Did she come home with you?


----------



## kvm87

lavenderjunkie said:


> Did she come home with you?


Absolutely!! Great work bag


----------



## aerinha

Pic will come later as we are driving home but the DE outlet trip was a tax free success. I technically picked three bags but one is going up for Xmas so I have two to share. I also went to the Pandora outlet which brought me to a scary credit card place lol. They add up without you noticing


----------



## aerinha

I am revealing all three afterall. The DE outlet is smaller than the PA one but they had more Florentine bags which was what I wanted. The SA said something about prices being lower as you went back and additional % off but all mine were marked what they rang up as. 

First bag I grabbed which is the Xmas gift was this black flo Bristol. My first Bristol!  Although at home she seems less black



They had small satchels in black, red and natural but I went for a ginger Toscana crossbody that I wound up putting back and then got this bone flo small Dixon. She is thinner feeling but seems to have more substance than my bone satchel. Only Dixon they had. 


The first two were 50% off but the small logo lock I was hoping to find was only 40%. After some debate I almost got black as the natural and chestnut ones had uneven texture and a lot of scratches and the black was better. But I wasn't sold on it. I asked and they found me this smooth perfect chestnut lolo in the back. 




Group shot


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> I am revealing all three afterall. The DE outlet is smaller than the PA one but they had more Florentine bags which was what I wanted. The SA said something about prices being lower as you went back and additional % off but all mine were marked what they rang up as.
> 
> First bag I grabbed which is the Xmas gift was this black flo Bristol. My first Bristol!  Although at home she seems less black
> View attachment 3782645
> 
> 
> They had small satchels in black, red and natural but I went for a ginger Toscana crossbody that I wound up putting back and then got this bone flo small Dixon. She is thinner feeling but seems to have more substance than my bone satchel. Only Dixon they had.
> View attachment 3782653
> 
> The first two were 50% off but the small logo lock I was hoping to find was only 40%. After some debate I almost got black as the natural and chestnut ones had uneven texture and a lot of scratches and the black was better. But I wasn't sold on it. I asked and they found me this smooth perfect chestnut lolo in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3782666
> 
> 
> Group shot
> View attachment 3782667


So pretty and great deals! I wish I lived near an outlet. The Bristol was my first Dooney. I really love the chestnut color. That will be my next one. I just need to decide on the style. How do you like the Flo logo lock? Does it feel heavy?


----------



## aerinha

Satcheldoll said:


> So pretty and great deals! I wish I lived near an outlet. The Bristol was my first Dooney. I really love the chestnut color. That will be my next one. I just need to decide on the style. How do you like the Flo logo lock? Does it feel heavy?



Empty she feels a bit heavy in the hand. On the shoulder I didn't notice the weight


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I am revealing all three afterall. The DE outlet is smaller than the PA one but they had more Florentine bags which was what I wanted. The SA said something about prices being lower as you went back and additional % off but all mine were marked what they rang up as.
> 
> First bag I grabbed which is the Xmas gift was this black flo Bristol. My first Bristol!  Although at home she seems less black
> View attachment 3782645
> 
> 
> They had small satchels in black, red and natural but I went for a ginger Toscana crossbody that I wound up putting back and then got this bone flo small Dixon. She is thinner feeling but seems to have more substance than my bone satchel. Only Dixon they had.
> View attachment 3782653
> 
> The first two were 50% off but the small logo lock I was hoping to find was only 40%. After some debate I almost got black as the natural and chestnut ones had uneven texture and a lot of scratches and the black was better. But I wasn't sold on it. I asked and they found me this smooth perfect chestnut lolo in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3782666
> 
> 
> Group shot
> View attachment 3782667


Great finds!!! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## keishapie1973

aerinha said:


> I am revealing all three afterall. The DE outlet is smaller than the PA one but they had more Florentine bags which was what I wanted. The SA said something about prices being lower as you went back and additional % off but all mine were marked what they rang up as.
> 
> First bag I grabbed which is the Xmas gift was this black flo Bristol. My first Bristol!  Although at home she seems less black
> View attachment 3782645
> 
> 
> They had small satchels in black, red and natural but I went for a ginger Toscana crossbody that I wound up putting back and then got this bone flo small Dixon. She is thinner feeling but seems to have more substance than my bone satchel. Only Dixon they had.
> View attachment 3782653
> 
> The first two were 50% off but the small logo lock I was hoping to find was only 40%. After some debate I almost got black as the natural and chestnut ones had uneven texture and a lot of scratches and the black was better. But I wasn't sold on it. I asked and they found me this smooth perfect chestnut lolo in the back.
> 
> View attachment 3782666
> 
> 
> Group shot
> View attachment 3782667



Beautiful haul!!!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Great finds!!! They are all beautiful!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful haul!!!



Thanks.  I am a bit peeved with myself for the Pandora splurge that came after.  One of those moments where you don't do the math, say yes and then get a receipt way more than you planned on.  The one charm was twice what I thought it was and I stupidly didn't ask.  Takes a bit of the fun out of the day.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  I am a bit peeved with myself for the Pandora splurge that came after.  One of those moments where you don't do the math, say yes and then get a receipt way more than you planned on.  The one charm was twice what I thought it was and I stupidly didn't ask.  Takes a bit of the fun out of the day.


I have totally been there.  More than once. It usually happens when I buy fabric  (I am a quilter). It adds up so quickly.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Pic will come later as we are driving home but the DE outlet trip was a tax free success. I technically picked three bags but one is going up for Xmas so I have two to share. I also went to the Pandora outlet which brought me to a scary credit card place lol. They add up without you noticing


*aerinha:*  glad you day was so successful. Enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  I am a bit peeved with myself for the Pandora splurge that came after.  One of those moments where you don't do the math, say yes and then get a receipt way more than you planned on.  The one charm was twice what I thought it was and I stupidly didn't ask.  Takes a bit of the fun out of the day.


It has happened to all of us.  Don't beat yourself up.   Just enjoy everything and try to forget that one item was more costly than you wanted.  Try to save a few extra dollars a week for the next few months,  just to make yourself feel better.


----------



## aerinha

My Florentine Brenna arrived and I am a little ambivalent. I like the size and the leather is shiny and thick but it isn't extra thick and glowy like my Dixon. It also isn't super smooth. I don't think I mind that but not sure after yesterday's purchases that I want to keep it either. 


I will take comparison pics with mini Barlow later. Debating to keep, return or exchange but exchanging could get me a worse black example.  Maybe I should have gone with natural????


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received these today. Teagan in palomino and mulberry. I've already moved into palomino but trying to make my mind up about mulberry. It's beautiful but I recently sold bags to reduce my collection so I'm trying to be more selective....[emoji16]


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these today. Teagan in palomino and mulberry. I've already moved into palomino but trying to make my mind up about mulberry. It's beautiful but I recently sold bags to reduce my collection so I'm trying to be more selective....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3804215


Gorgeous!! I thought i would like mulberry, but that palomino is amazing!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!! I thought i would like mulberry, but that palomino is amazing!



Thank you....


----------



## DBLover318

I love both colors! I was debating both of those colors as well as the olive and black.
I wound up ordering the one in black and it's scheduled for delivery today. I'll post pics when I receive it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these today. Teagan in palomino and mulberry. I've already moved into palomino but trying to make my mind up about mulberry. It's beautiful but I recently sold bags to reduce my collection so I'm trying to be more selective....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3804215


Hi K!
I love Teagan in palomino! I see why you moved in it already. I try to keep at least one yellow bag in my collection. But you know I how much I love red and it's family of colors, so I'd have to keep Mulberry too. 

Congrats! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*K:*  love them both,  but the Mulberry has my heart.  Only you can judge which you will wear more and which one will add a color to your collection that you don't already have.   And of course,  which one you love most.


----------



## keishapie1973

DBLover318 said:


> I love both colors! I was debating both of those colors as well as the olive and black.
> I wound up ordering the one in black and it's scheduled for delivery today. I'll post pics when I receive it.



Thanks. I can't wait to her what you think about the black one. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> I love Teagan in palomino! I see why you moved in it already. I try to keep at least one yellow bag in my collection. But you know I how much I love red and it's family of colors, so I'd have to keep Mulberry too.
> 
> Congrats! Good luck with your decision!



Exactly!!! I've been wanting a yellow bag forever. I was excited when I saw this one. I think I'm keeping both. Thank you... 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *K:*  love them both,  but the Mulberry has my heart.  Only you can judge which you will wear more and which one will add a color to your collection that you don't already have.   And of course,  which one you love most.



Thanks!!! I'm almost certain that I'll be keeping both.....


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these today. Teagan in palomino and mulberry. I've already moved into palomino but trying to make my mind up about mulberry. It's beautiful but I recently sold bags to reduce my collection so I'm trying to be more selective....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3804215



Both are very pretty, especially the mulberry! Congrats!


----------



## DBLover318

Here's the beauty I received yesterday. She's so beautiful and smells so good that I want to crawl inside!
Dooney and Bourke Smooth Leather Satchel in Black - Teagan
Ordered from QVC from their TSV last weekend.


View attachment 3805448


----------



## RuedeNesle

DBLover318 said:


> Here's the beauty I received yesterday. She's so beautiful and smells so good that I want to crawl inside!
> Dooney and Bourke Smooth Leather Satchel in Black - Teagan
> Ordered from QVC from their TSV last weekend.
> View attachment 3805446
> View attachment 3805447
> View attachment 3805448


Congrats DBL!
She's a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## DBLover318

Thanks -I  certainly am today!
A few of the girls here in the office took her from me and gave her big hugs!
Doesn't take much to fall in love!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I haven't ordered one, but I was considering a Mary hobo. Do  any of you own this bag? Thoughts? Is it too matronly or is it cute?? I have been drawn to it, but can't decide.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I haven't ordered one, but I was considering a Mary hobo. Do  any of you own this bag? Thoughts? Is it too matronly or is it cute?? I have been drawn to it, but can't decide.


BW:  the Mary hobo is an old style.   That said,  a lot of ladies loved it and collected several colors.  Just note,  I think it's a fairly structured hobo and not slouchy.  That may be a plus for you or not.... it's a personal preference thing.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  the Mary hobo is an old style.   That said,  a lot of ladies loved it and collected several colors.  Just note,  I think it's a fairly structured hobo and not slouchy.  That may be a plus for you or not.... it's a personal preference thing.


I have seen the older version,  but I have also seen the newer pebble grain version at the outlet. I found a saffiano mary on QVC.com in burnt orange. I might try it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have seen the older version,  but I have also seen the newer pebble grain version at the outlet. I found a saffiano mary on QVC.com in burnt orange. I might try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805888


Pretty color.


----------



## BadWolf10

This one came today,  but she's going back. She is gorgeous, Belvedere logo lock in apricot. But she's just waaay too big for me.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> This one came today,  but she's going back. She is gorgeous, Belvedere logo lock in apricot. But she's just waaay too big for me.
> 
> View attachment 3805947



She is lovely though.  Do the have it in a small?  I got the small florentine logo lock during my outlet spree and it's a great size.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> This one came today,  but she's going back. She is gorgeous, Belvedere logo lock in apricot. But she's just waaay too big for me.
> 
> View attachment 3805947


I love that! I have it in taupe, it is a big bag. I use it for work and also used it as a carry on.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> She is lovely though.  Do the have it in a small?  I got the small florentine logo lock during my outlet spree and it's a great size.


No, they have a tote,  but it's just as big. I wish there was a smaller size [emoji17]


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> No, they have a tote,  but it's just as big. I wish there was a smaller size [emoji17]



Bummer. I know the regular lolos are quite big. The tote is a monster in person, I wanted one until I saw the size irl.


----------



## Princessduck

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received these today. Teagan in palomino and mulberry. I've already moved into palomino but trying to make my mind up about mulberry. It's beautiful but I recently sold bags to reduce my collection so I'm trying to be more selective....[emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3804215


I bought the bag in Olive and am on waitlist for the Mulberry.  I really love that Palomino color and will be watching for that color in another bag style to be able to add it to my collection.


----------



## keishapie1973

Princessduck said:


> I bought the bag in Olive and am on waitlist for the Mulberry.  I really love that Palomino color and will be watching for that color in another bag style to be able to add it to my collection.



I've carried them both now and they are keepers. They're just so lightweight and easy to carry. I'm loving olive and looking at that color in other styles. I'm happy that you're enjoying yours as well...


----------



## BadWolf10

Saffiano small lexington in melon. Not sure about this one..... I picked it up on clearance at the outlet so it's final sale. But it's much brighter in person. Trying to decide if I should keep or sell her.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano small lexington in melon. Not sure about this one..... I picked it up on clearance at the outlet so it's final sale. But it's much brighter in person. Trying to decide if I should keep or sell her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809950



I love the Melon color! Yes, it is brighter than it looks on pics. I have the saffiano Willa in Melon and loved carrying it during the summer. I found it to be a fun color. But I guess it depends what you like and what were your plans for it.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> I love the Melon color! Yes, it is brighter than it looks on pics. I have the saffiano Willa in Melon and loved carrying it during the summer. I found it to be a fun color. But I guess it depends what you like and what were your plans for it.


It's a bright, pretty color. But it just doesn't feel like me...... I may not keep it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Saffiano Mary in Burnt Orange QVC exclusive. This is my fav shade of orange,  I love it. Even Waffles the Cat approves


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano Mary in Burnt Orange QVC exclusive. This is my fav shade of orange,  I love it. Even Waffles the Cat approves
> View attachment 3810878
> View attachment 3810879
> View attachment 3810880


Oh how I love that name...Waffles...and that nice color!  Congrats on your new love.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano Mary in Burnt Orange QVC exclusive. This is my fav shade of orange,  I love it. Even Waffles the Cat approves
> View attachment 3810878
> View attachment 3810879
> View attachment 3810880



It really is a nice shade of orange. Congrats! Nice pics too!


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oh how I love that name...Waffles...and that nice color!  Congrats on your new love.


Thanks, my daughter picked his name.  He is sweet and silly, so it fits him well 


YankeeDooney said:


> It really is a nice shade of orange. Congrats! Nice pics too!


Thanks!


----------



## BadWolf10

2nd new bag in as many says. The outlet is having their Labor Day 20% sale. This is an outlet exclusive one of a kind. It doesn't give any details on the tag for color, but it is a nice buttery light lemon color. I love it. It doesn't have a retail price since it was an outlet exclusive, but if I assume it's the same as the saffiano mary, it was 60% off, then an additional 20% (Although I think she wasn't supposed to give me the 20 according to the sign,  but who's gonna complain?) So it came to $89!!!! This will be such an amazing spring summer color. I love it .


----------



## BadWolf10

I also picked up this one for my mom for Christmas. Pebble crossbody in red. It was $119 plus an additional 20 % off. I never make it to the Thanksgiving sales, so this seemed like a good time to shop for her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  great deals and great handbags.


----------



## obscurity7

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano small lexington in melon. Not sure about this one..... I picked it up on clearance at the outlet so it's final sale. But it's much brighter in person. Trying to decide if I should keep or sell her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809950



I do hope you keep her.  I have sometimes been known to buy a handbag that doesn't match anything I own, or even feel like "me," and then work to find a way to incorporate it into my life.  Melon is daring and bright, and would look great against the more muted greens and browns of fall.


----------



## Stephg

Got this pretty off eBay last week. I'm on a smith hunt lately.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Got this pretty off eBay last week. I'm on a smith hunt lately.
> 
> View attachment 3812668


Dark green Florentines are beautiful.  Enjoy your Smith find.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DBLover318 said:


> Here's the beauty I received yesterday. She's so beautiful and smells so good that I want to crawl inside!
> Dooney and Bourke Smooth Leather Satchel in Black - Teagan
> Ordered from QVC from their TSV last weekend.
> View attachment 3805446
> View attachment 3805447
> View attachment 3805448


Gorgeous!   I love the black.


----------



## BadWolf10

Stephg said:


> Got this pretty off eBay last week. I'm on a smith hunt lately.
> 
> View attachment 3812668


Love [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

Stephg said:


> Got this pretty off eBay last week. I'm on a smith hunt lately.
> 
> View attachment 3812668


Lovely! One of my favorite styles! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano small lexington in melon. Not sure about this one..... I picked it up on clearance at the outlet so it's final sale. But it's much brighter in person. Trying to decide if I should keep or sell her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809950


I think this would look so pretty with medium or light grey pants or skirt and a white shirt. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> 2nd new bag in as many says. The outlet is having their Labor Day 20% sale. This is an outlet exclusive one of a kind. It doesn't give any details on the tag for color, but it is a nice buttery light lemon color. I love it. It doesn't have a retail price since it was an outlet exclusive, but if I assume it's the same as the saffiano mary, it was 60% off, then an additional 20% (Although I think she wasn't supposed to give me the 20 according to the sign,  but who's gonna complain?) So it came to $89!!!! This will be such an amazing spring summer color. I love it .
> 
> View attachment 3811907


You got some great bags, but this sweet yellow is my favorite!  Such a refreshing color! Congrats on all your goodies!


----------



## aerinha

Reveal one of two is a black Florentine foldover crossbody. Have been lusting after this exact bag for a while but have no idea what to use it for. Great eBay deal and I couldn't pass it up given how great the leather on it is


It was cheap because of a cut on the front


----------



## aerinha

Reveal two is a black Florentine Sloan also with a cut. But for $80 I couldn't say no to black Florentine this nice 


She is super stuffed. I don't think the cut is noticeable in the top pic. You see it more below but most times my arm covers it


It is slightly worse looking in person. Not all the way through but unlike the foldover's cut there is no mistaking it for a scratch.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Reveal two is a black Florentine Sloan also with a cut. But for $80 I couldn't say no to black Florentine this nice
> View attachment 3815963
> 
> She is super stuffed. I don't think the cut is noticeable in the top pic. You see it more below but most times my arm covers it
> View attachment 3815964
> 
> It is slightly worse looking in person. Not all the way through but unlike the foldover's cut there is no mistaking it for a scratch.


Would a black permanent fine point Sharpie make the mark 'disappear' or would it make it more visible?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Would a black permanent fine point Sharpie make the mark 'disappear' or would it make it more visible?



Probably more visible.  Were the cuts deeper i could try leather glue but they are shallow.


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Reveal two is a black Florentine Sloan also with a cut. But for $80 I couldn't say no to black Florentine this nice
> View attachment 3815963
> 
> She is super stuffed. I don't think the cut is noticeable in the top pic. You see it more below but most times my arm covers it
> View attachment 3815964
> 
> It is slightly worse looking in person. Not all the way through but unlike the foldover's cut there is no mistaking it for a scratch.



Love these two bags! I'm a black girl too! I had a pretty wide scratch on the bottom of my black Florentine. I used a black sharpie to "darken" it. It worked pretty good. But it wasn't a cut by any means, more like a scrape.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Stephg said:


> Got this pretty off eBay last week. I'm on a smith hunt lately.
> 
> View attachment 3812668



It's a beautiful color Steph. Gorgeous find!


----------



## DooneyGal

Here's my latest purchase. Ordered from the Las Vegas outlet at 40% off plus additional 20% off for Labor Day. The Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in the color Cranberry. LOVE this color!!! LOVE Saffiano leather...but it wasn't love at first sight. When I saw Saffiano for the first time at the outlet, it didn't look like leather to me. My sister assured me it was and that the top designers use it in their handbags. This past Spring I added the Saffiano Bitsy Bag in the color Marine to my collection. I bought it because it looked so cute. It didn't take long carrying it to decide I loved it. In fact, the first time I was caught in a downpour and didn't have to run for cover to protect my handbag, I decided I needed more Saffianos in my wardrobe. Since it's so much roomier than the Bitsy, I'm sure I'll enjoy the Zip Zip even more.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyGal said:


> Here's my latest purchase. Ordered from the Las Vegas outlet at 40% off plus additional 20% off for Labor Day. The Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in the color Cranberry. LOVE this color!!! LOVE Saffiano leather...but it wasn't love at first sight. When I saw Saffiano for the first time at the outlet, it didn't look like leather to me. My sister assured me it was and that the top designers use it in their handbags. This past Spring I added the Saffiano Bitsy Bag in the color Marine to my collection. I bought it because it looked so cute. It didn't take long carrying it to decide I loved it. In fact, the first time I was caught in a downpour and didn't have to run for cover to protect my handbag, I decided I needed more Saffianos in my wardrobe. Since it's so much roomier than the Bitsy, I'm sure I'll enjoy the Zip Zip even more.
> View attachment 3817905


Enjoy.  It's a beautiful color and a very nice handbag to own.


----------



## BadWolf10

DooneyGal said:


> Here's my latest purchase. Ordered from the Las Vegas outlet at 40% off plus additional 20% off for Labor Day. The Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in the color Cranberry. LOVE this color!!! LOVE Saffiano leather...but it wasn't love at first sight. When I saw Saffiano for the first time at the outlet, it didn't look like leather to me. My sister assured me it was and that the top designers use it in their handbags. This past Spring I added the Saffiano Bitsy Bag in the color Marine to my collection. I bought it because it looked so cute. It didn't take long carrying it to decide I loved it. In fact, the first time I was caught in a downpour and didn't have to run for cover to protect my handbag, I decided I needed more Saffianos in my wardrobe. Since it's so much roomier than the Bitsy, I'm sure I'll enjoy the Zip Zip even more.
> View attachment 3817905


Love!!!! LJ and I were chatting on the thread today about how this color and this leather is fantastic in this style. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DBLover318

Such a gorgeous color! I love the Zip Zip. Enjoy your new beauty!!


----------



## ern2965

Technically not new as I bought it a few months back, but my newest Dooney. Just happened upon it on Thredup. I suspect it had just been listed. Marked down plus 30% off. Paid about $110. The only issue is it's heavy!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ern2965 said:


> Technically not new as I bought it a few months back, but my newest Dooney. Just happened upon it on Thredup. I suspect it had just been listed. Marked down plus 30% off. Paid about $110. The only issue is it's heavy!!!!


Enjoy,  it's a beautiful handbag and you got a great price.    I bought that handbag years ago and I love it. It's one of my favorite styles and I love the Dooney croco.   Compared to other Dooneys I own,  it's not very heavy.  Glad you are getting ready to give it some use.


----------



## ern2965

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy,  it's a beautiful handbag and you got a great price.    I bought that handbag years ago and I love it. It's one of my favorite styles and I love the Dooney croco.   Compared to other Dooneys I own,  it's not very heavy.  Glad you are getting ready to give it some use.


True but I took it outlet shopping and my shoulder was killing me! I did use it a bit, and bought the continental clutch wallet in green to match. Not usually a Dooney fan, I don't care for logos but this was even prettier in person!


----------



## YankeeDooney

DooneyGal said:


> Here's my latest purchase. Ordered from the Las Vegas outlet at 40% off plus additional 20% off for Labor Day. The Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in the color Cranberry. LOVE this color!!! LOVE Saffiano leather...but it wasn't love at first sight. When I saw Saffiano for the first time at the outlet, it didn't look like leather to me. My sister assured me it was and that the top designers use it in their handbags. This past Spring I added the Saffiano Bitsy Bag in the color Marine to my collection. I bought it because it looked so cute. It didn't take long carrying it to decide I loved it. In fact, the first time I was caught in a downpour and didn't have to run for cover to protect my handbag, I decided I needed more Saffianos in my wardrobe. Since it's so much roomier than the Bitsy, I'm sure I'll enjoy the Zip Zip even more.
> View attachment 3817905



Very nice color to go into Fall with. Congrats!


----------



## swags

I got this logo lock on eBay. I thought it was bordeaux when I bought it, but it is grape. I am not sure yet but I may prefer the grape.


----------



## southernbelle82

swags said:


> I got this logo lock on eBay. I thought it was bordeaux when I bought it, but it is grape. I am not sure yet but I may prefer the grape.



I think the grape is pretty!


----------



## DBLover318

I this the grape is a beautiful, muted color! I would keep.
Plus, this color is very hard to find since D&B doesn't make the Logo Lock in this color any longer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I got this logo lock on eBay. I thought it was bordeaux when I bought it, but it is grape. I am not sure yet but I may prefer the grape.


Both grape and Bordeaux are beautiful colors.  I would keep the grape.   And if you love the style or still want a Bordeaux,  then keep looking for another handbag in Bordeaux.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I got this logo lock on eBay. I thought it was bordeaux when I bought it, but it is grape. I am not sure yet but I may prefer the grape.


Omg she is gorgeous. I love her!! And the grape is an amazing color


----------



## shweethart

My first dooney.  Janie tote because I need a shoulder bag for everyday. Eyeing a zip zip next.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

shweethart said:


> My first dooney.  Janie tote because I need a shoulder bag for everyday. Eyeing a zip zip next.


Enjoy your new Dooney.  Love the color you chose.  And, the zip zip is one of my favorite Dooney styles.


----------



## BadWolf10

Birthday gift from Hubby. Small logo lock in Olive. [emoji173]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Birthday gift from Hubby. Small logo lock in Olive. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3834049


That's really lovely.  The brown trim really sets off the olive leather and makes the bag so much more
interesting.   How is the size for you?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's really lovely.  The brown trim really sets off the olive leather and makes the bag so much more
> interesting.   How is the size for you?


I actually love it. The large logo lock was just too big for every day, but this one is perfect. Similar in size and weight to the pebble grain classic hobo, but a much more trendy modern look. It also has feet which is a plus. It carries easily. I am a shoulder bag girl but you could easily carry it by hand or the crook of the arm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I actually love it. The large logo lock was just too big for every day, but this one is perfect. Similar in size and weight to the pebble grain classic hobo, but a much more trendy modern look. It also has feet which is a plus. It carries easily. I am a shoulder bag girl but you could easily carry it by hand or the crook of the arm.


Great to know.   Enjoy.


----------



## BadWolf10

Just ordered this calf leather logo lock in clementine, 60% off


----------



## aerinha

Fresh from eBay is my large Dottie in chestnut Florentine. I would classify her as smooth.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW and aerinha:  enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## MKB0925

From QVC..smooth leather wallet in black. Great size and I love the red!


----------



## MaryBel

shweethart said:


> My first dooney.  Janie tote because I need a shoulder bag for everyday. Eyeing a zip zip next.


Congrats on your new tote. Perfect on saffiano leather, so easy to care!
Totally recommend the zip zip, it's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Birthday gift from Hubby. Small logo lock in Olive. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3834049


OMG, she's gorgeous! Congrats and Happy B-day!
I think I need something in olive


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> From QVC..smooth leather wallet in black. Great size and I love the red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838405
> View attachment 3838406
> View attachment 3838407


Very nice wallet. Little but not so little. Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Just ordered this calf leather logo lock in clementine, 60% off
> 
> View attachment 3837873



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Fresh from eBay is my large Dottie in chestnut Florentine. I would classify her as smooth.
> View attachment 3837876



Is that chestnut? It looks like T-moro to me. 
Very nice anyway! Congrats!


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Is that chestnut? It looks like T-moro to me.
> Very nice anyway! Congrats!


It is the new darker chestnut since they did away with tmoro. I preferred tmoro or the old coppery chestnut in all honesty


----------



## aerinha

My sale Toscana small domed satchel in ginger arrived and she is perfect. Smooth leather and a great warm neutral color. Smells wonderful. Only sad I did not get it in navy and/or espresso too and now the sale is over.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The price is back up on Overstock also.   But if you have never shopped there and go to the
site they may email you a coupon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> My sale Toscana small domed satchel in ginger arrived and she is perfect. Smooth leather and a great warm neutral color. Smells wonderful. Only sad I did not get it in navy and/or espresso too and now the sale is over.
> 
> View attachment 3842528



Very pretty! I do like the ginger. I too was hoping for Navy but it was sold out so I opted for elephant. I'm kind of regretting I did not get the larger one too.[emoji30]
I hope I like the small.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty! I do like the ginger. I too was hoping for Navy but it was sold out so I opted for elephant. I'm kind of regretting I did not get the larger one too.[emoji30]
> I hope I like the small.



I haven't carried my larger one yet to compare them in use yet, but the small seems great.  It is slightly bigger than a bitsy zip zip but has larger handles which is a positive for me.  I think the one negative right now is that the back zip exterior pocket does not seem big enough to hold my iphone 6.  Had I not just got a Dottie and were I not heading on vacation I might have gotten a second color in the small at that price.  

Really considered the espresso last night but I learned I only like that color when smooth and didn't want to risk it.  I think the navty is back in stock now that the price is up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Maybe the price will dip again when they have another sale.  We just have to keep watching.
It may take a few months,  but if we all keep checking,  someone will spot a deal eventually.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> My sale Toscana small domed satchel in ginger arrived and she is perfect. Smooth leather and a great warm neutral color. Smells wonderful. Only sad I did not get it in navy and/or espresso too and now the sale is over.
> 
> View attachment 3842528


She's so pretty! Congrats!
I know what you mean, it's the problem with online sales, that sometimes you have to wait to get it delivered to see how much you like it and then by the time you get it home, the sale is over so no chance to get more. Hopefully they will have a new sale soon.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty! I do like the ginger. I too was hoping for Navy but it was sold out so I opted for elephant. I'm kind of regretting I did not get the larger one too.[emoji30]
> I hope I like the small.


Hey GF,
I completely missed that you ordered the elephant. What size did you get?
I thought you had ordered only the Navy tote.
Did you get them ? I mean, were they delivered ?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF,
> I completely missed that you ordered the elephant. What size did you get?
> I thought you had ordered only the Navy tote.
> Did you get them ? I mean, were they delivered ?



I did order the navy tote but then went back for the small domed Satchel in elephant. I was amazed at how much fit into the bag after seeing a couple ofYouTube videos. Thought it might be cute. 
I was so against this line due to the scratch factor and here I go and order two!!!!! I already own the Bordeaux Domed Satchel from last year's tent sale which is why I initially thought no more. So, I guess the price was enough of an enticement for color and style exploration. [emoji12]I understand they are shipping from CA so I'll see them next month or so.[emoji23] I will file a report when they arrive. [emoji16]


----------



## BadWolf10

So I know I tried the belvedere lolo in apricot and sent it back. But now that I  have my olive lol, I love it. So since Dooney has a 20% off sale , I just ordered this beauty. I sold 2 bags and 2 wallets on eBay so 4 out one in 
I have had my eye on cranberry for a while. Can't wait to get her [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Dooneysta

Just arrived: new zip zip from the $89.00 ilovedooney sale!
I don’t have anything else in Black Multicolor so it was time to expand my horizons. $89 is totally the right price for patterns you won’t carry extensively!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And a coupon for Dooney outlet...urrrg...I’ve never been...must...resist..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  I love that color and it looks wonderful in the LOLO.   I have a Belvedere LOLO in blush and it's very nice.
I think the cranberry will be stunning.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I did order the navy tote but then went back for the small domed Satchel in elephant. I was amazed at how much fit into the bag after seeing a couple ofYouTube videos. Thought it might be cute.
> I was so against this line due to the scratch factor and here I go and order two!!!!! I already own the Bordeaux Domed Satchel from last year's tent sale which is why I initially thought no more. So, I guess the price was enough of an enticement for color and style exploration. [emoji12]I understand they are shipping from CA so I'll see them next month or so.[emoji23] I will file a report when they arrive. [emoji16]


Ah, I see. I haven't seen the small one IRL but now based on what you mentioned, I will have to do some research on it. 
I love this line. To me it looks so elegant I can't resist it especially at the sale prices they had. I might be getting 2 today (the front pocket satchel in red and the small hobo xbody in bordeaux). I can't wait to get them. Mine too came from CA so that was lucky for me. The Domed satchel is coming from CT, so that one will be here until next week. It's funny how they have some styles in one warehouse and some in the other. Sometimes you get lucky and it ships from the warehouse that is close to you but some times you don't. They should be smarter and have all products in both, so they spend less in shipping the bags. I'm currently stalking the door to try to catch the ups man. I have 3 other packages coming from the Q so it will be 5 boxes.


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> Just arrived: new zip zip from the $89.00 ilovedooney sale!
> I don’t have anything else in Black Multicolor so it was time to expand my horizons. $89 is totally the right price for patterns you won’t carry extensively!
> View attachment 3844330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coupon for Dooney outlet...urrrg...I’ve never been...must...resist..


OMG, she is so pretty!
I have the same print on the regular domed satchel and I love it, but I love it more on the zip zip! So pretty!
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

My Toscana Domed Satchels from ILD arrived today.  
Both are keepers.
The navy is a dark navy,  but clearly navy.  It has some brightness to it and it's not as dark or flat
as the navy satchel I have from the Dillen collection (just happen to be using that one today).
There were a few scratches,  but they appear to be in the leather before the color was applied.  They are only visible in some lights at certain angles.  For 60% off,  the bag was in very good condition.
The grey is a lovely color.  I'd call it a shade lighter than a medium grey.   Not nearly as light as the picture on the web site.
I'm very happy with this color of grey.  Condition was very good once I took all the paper out.... it was stuffed and distorted the zipper and leather.

2 down,  2 to go.   All of my bags are coming from CA.  So they must travel for a week cross country.
If they were shipped from the CT warehouse,  I'd have them in 1-2 days.

Hope everyone else gets their handbags soon and they are winners too.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Toscana Domed Satchels from ILD arrived today.
> Both are keepers.
> The navy is a dark navy,  but clearly navy.  It has some brightness to it and it's not as dark or flat
> as the navy satchel I have from the Dillen collection (just happen to be using that one today).
> There were a few scratches,  but they appear to be in the leather before the color was applied.  They are only visible in some lights at certain angles.  For 60% off,  the bag was in very good condition.
> The grey is a lovely color.  I'd call it a shade lighter than a medium grey.   Not nearly as light as the picture on the web site.
> I'm very happy with this color of grey.  Condition was very good once I took all the paper out.... it was stuffed and distorted the zipper and leather.
> 
> 2 down,  2 to go.   All of my bags are coming from CA.  So they must travel for a week cross country.
> If they were shipped from the CT warehouse,  I'd have them in 1-2 days.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their handbags soon and they are winners too.



Glad to hear both are keepers!
2 of mine are coming today but UPS is not being nice to me. They were shipped via Surepost, but instead of delivering them to the post office, they sat all day at UPS yesterday, actually they got there on 10/03 on the evening, so they could have delivered yesterday but nooo, they sat all day there and today they said they would do the delivery instead of the post office, which makes me angry since the post office already came and left and still no sign of ups. Worst of all I didn't even get them a day earlier. grr


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Fresh from eBay is my large Dottie in chestnut Florentine. I would classify her as smooth.
> View attachment 3837876



We’re twins!!!! Well, mine is black but it’s the same bag. I have used mine nonstop since June and LOVE her!!!! I hope you will too, I think this is the perfect fall bag. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> Just arrived: new zip zip from the $89.00 ilovedooney sale!
> I don’t have anything else in Black Multicolor so it was time to expand my horizons. $89 is totally the right price for patterns you won’t carry extensively!
> View attachment 3844330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coupon for Dooney outlet...urrrg...I’ve never been...must...resist..


Super cute!!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Toscana Domed Satchels from ILD arrived today.
> Both are keepers.
> The navy is a dark navy,  but clearly navy.  It has some brightness to it and it's not as dark or flat
> as the navy satchel I have from the Dillen collection (just happen to be using that one today).
> There were a few scratches,  but they appear to be in the leather before the color was applied.  They are only visible in some lights at certain angles.  For 60% off,  the bag was in very good condition.
> The grey is a lovely color.  I'd call it a shade lighter than a medium grey.   Not nearly as light as the picture on the web site.
> I'm very happy with this color of grey.  Condition was very good once I took all the paper out.... it was stuffed and distorted the zipper and leather.
> 
> 2 down,  2 to go.   All of my bags are coming from CA.  So they must travel for a week cross country.
> If they were shipped from the CT warehouse,  I'd have them in 1-2 days.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their handbags soon and they are winners too.


I'm glad the first two are keepers I love it when that happens. I hope the next 2 arrive soon!! It does feel like they travel so slowly.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My Toscana Domed Satchels from ILD arrived today.
> Both are keepers.
> The navy is a dark navy,  but clearly navy.  It has some brightness to it and it's not as dark or flat
> as the navy satchel I have from the Dillen collection (just happen to be using that one today).
> There were a few scratches,  but they appear to be in the leather before the color was applied.  They are only visible in some lights at certain angles.  For 60% off,  the bag was in very good condition.
> The grey is a lovely color.  I'd call it a shade lighter than a medium grey.   Not nearly as light as the picture on the web site.
> I'm very happy with this color of grey.  Condition was very good once I took all the paper out.... it was stuffed and distorted the zipper and leather.
> 
> 2 down,  2 to go.   All of my bags are coming from CA.  So they must travel for a week cross country.
> If they were shipped from the CT warehouse,  I'd have them in 1-2 days.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their handbags soon and they are winners too.[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad you love them.


----------



## swags

Dooneysta said:


> Just arrived: new zip zip from the $89.00 ilovedooney sale!
> I don’t have anything else in Black Multicolor so it was time to expand my horizons. $89 is totally the right price for patterns you won’t carry extensively!
> View attachment 3844330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coupon for Dooney outlet...urrrg...I’ve never been...must...resist..


Thats really pretty!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> So I know I tried the belvedere lolo in apricot and sent it back. But now that I  have my olive lol, I love it. So since Dooney has a 20% off sale , I just ordered this beauty. I sold 2 bags and 2 wallets on eBay so 4 out one in
> I have had my eye on cranberry for a while. Can't wait to get her [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3844323


I can't wait to see your pictures and thoughts on the shade. I really like the belvedere leather on the logo lock. I prefer it to the older logo locks in the pebbled as the belvedere is softer and slouches more. Something I like on a hobo. I am thinking of adding another shade soon.


----------



## BadWolf10

Calf Lolo in clementine. I love her!!

The calf leather is a pebble grain. I wonder why they called it calf...... it actually feels a bit more like the Patterson leather. And the Clementine color is just a half a shade lighter than the persimmon in Patterson. She is the exact same size as my olive pebble grain Lolo. She's perfect.  She will be an amazing spring bag. And I picked her up for $99, retail was  $268. I am quite pleased.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I can't wait to see your pictures and thoughts on the shade. I really like the belvedere leather on the logo lock. I prefer it to the older logo locks in the pebbled as the belvedere is softer and slouches more. Something I like on a hobo. I am thinking of adding another shade soon.


I can't wait to get it.... I am anxious to see the color in person. The calf logo lock came today .  She is beautiful. I think I am keeping her. My only hesitation is the stiffness of the leather. It's lightweight but sturdy.  I am sure it will hold up well, but like you, I like a soft bag. If I like the belvedere more, then I'm not sure. I did get an amazing deal on her so I might keep her anyway. Belvedere shipped, estimated arrival is We'd. I do wish shipping was faster,  but oh well


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I can't wait to get it.... I am anxious to see the color in person. The calf logo lock came today .  She is beautiful. I think I am keeping her. My only hesitation is the stiffness of the leather. It's lightweight but sturdy.  I am sure it will hold up well, but like you, I like a soft bag. If I like the belvedere more, then I'm not sure. I did get an amazing deal on her so I might keep her anyway. Belvedere shipped, estimated arrival is We'd. I do wish shipping was faster,  but oh well


*BW*:  most Dooney leathers will soften if you use the handbag often.  This is also true of most of their pebbled leathers.  I can't speak to the specific 'calf' leather you got.  That designation has been used in the past on many different collections, and to me,  the leathers have been very different from one another,  even tho they were all called 'calf'.   Some calf leathers were soft and others thin and hard.
Maybe there are some reviews of this specific 'calf' leather style that will help you decide.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  most Dooney leathers will soften if you use the handbag often.  This is also true of most of their pebbled leathers.  I can't speak to the specific 'calf' leather you got.  That designation has been used in the past on many different collections, and to me,  the leathers have been very different from one another,  even tho they were all called 'calf'.   Some calf leathers were soft and others thin and hard.
> Maybe there are some reviews of this specific 'calf' leather style that will help you decide.


I ordered a calf bag a while back and sent it back becasue it was stiff and almost shiny. This definitely has the pebble grain look and feel of Patterson or Dillen leather. It is a nice leather. I think you are right it will most likely soften over a short time. After sleeping on it I am keeping her. I just love the shade of orange. I may become obsessed with Lolo bags [emoji4] .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered a calf bag a while back and sent it back becasue it was stiff and almost shiny. This definitely has the pebble grain look and feel of Patterson or Dillen leather. It is a nice leather. I think you are right it will most likely soften over a short time. After sleeping on it I am keeping her. I just love the shade of orange. I may become obsessed with Lolo bags [emoji4] .


I love the color also.
I've gotten several Patterson leather handbags and I really like the leather.  It's thick and supple.   I like it better than the generic 'pebbled leather' that is used for the zip zip and original LOLO.
I understand collecting a style that you really like.   It's my downfall.  Every time I find a style I like I
want it in multiple (read many) colors.  And thus,  my handbag collection grows dramatically.
My only advice is to use a new style/and or leather a few times before  you begin collecting multiple colors.
I've found that only by using a handbag can I really tell if it works for me.  And I don't always give myself a chance to find out before I buy another color if a good sale pops up.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the color also.
> I've gotten several Patterson leather handbags and I really like the leather.  It's thick and supple.   I like it better than the generic 'pebbled leather' that is used for the zip zip and original LOLO.
> I understand collecting a style that you really like.   It's my downfall.  Every time I find a style I like I
> want it in multiple (read many) colors.  And thus,  my handbag collection grows dramatically.
> My only advice is to use a new style/and or leather a few times before  you begin collecting multiple colors.
> I've found that only by using a handbag can I really tell if it works for me.  And I don't always give myself a chance to find out before I buy another color if a good sale pops up.


That's a good idea.... I have done that a few times too. I love the look of the sophie and I received one for Christmas a  couple of years ago. I bought two other colors then returned or sold them. The bag was just too heavy. I still have the one I received as a gift, but only use it when I need a huge bag. Same with my twist flo hobo. I LOVE her, but after 2 weeks, my back hurts from carrying her lol. So I won't own another in that style.  I am going to keep the box and wrappings in case I change my mind on this one. I am currently carrying my olive Lolo. I have always loved the classic pebble grain hobo, and I owned a few colors in that style. But I sold them and only have my wine hobo in that style, which I love. But I am liking the more modern look of the Lolo. Unfortunately I have a tendency to change my mind a lot.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> That's a good idea.... I have done that a few times too. I love the look of the sophie and I received one for Christmas a  couple of years ago. I bought two other colors then returned or sold them. The bag was just too heavy. I still have the one I received as a gift, but only use it when I need a huge bag. Same with my twist flo hobo. I LOVE her, but after 2 weeks, my back hurts from carrying her lol. So I won't own another in that style.  I am going to keep the box and wrappings in case I change my mind on this one. I am currently carrying my olive Lolo. I have always loved the classic pebble grain hobo, and I owned a few colors in that style. But I sold them and only have my wine hobo in that style, which I love. But I am liking the more modern look of the Lolo. Unfortunately I have a tendency to change my mind a lot.


I'm not a hobo wearer, these days.  But I used to be.  Now I hand carry all my bags due to shoulder and neck sensitivity.  But I've bought the original pebbled leather LOLO and the Belvedere LOLO.  Not a perfect hand carry,  but I love the lines of the design.   I have a lot of handbags that work well if I only carry them into a restaurant or someone's house and then put them down for a few hours.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My first Dooney... Medium Kendra Satchel in Black. The silver hardware won me over.[emoji173]️






It's raining & overcast so I can't get a good photo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My first Dooney... Medium Kendra Satchel in Black. The silver hardware won me over.[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3846131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining & overcast so I can't get a good photo.


Enjoy your new Kendra.  I like the leather and the trim on the Patterson collection also.
I have the Trina satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

My Bordeaux Toscana satchel did arrive, still in plastic. Looks perfectly smooth and lovely. No pics yet....just thrilled she arrived.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> My Bordeaux Toscana satchel did arrive, still in plastic. Looks perfectly smooth and lovely. No pics yet....just thrilled she arrived.


Woohoo!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Kendra.  I like the leather and the trim on the Patterson collection also.
> I have the Trina satchel.



The Trina Satchel is beautiful. What color is the hardware? I would love it in navy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The Trina Satchel is beautiful. What color is the hardware? I would love it in navy.


All the handbags in the Patterson collection,  including the Trina have silvertone hardware and similar
butterscotch trim.  The navy would be beautiful.   I've collected the black, calypso (turquoise), and violet.
I think that's enough from one collection,  but I liked the styling and the leather, and those were the colors that appealed to me, at the right prices.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Uh oh, did something naughty with the sale and DooneyPay! This is going to be a special bag…I'll post the link to my reveal here when I get it


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Uh oh, did something naughty with the sale and DooneyPay! This is going to be a special bag…I'll post the link to my reveal here when I get it


Hope you love your new treasure.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Received my second Dooney today. I'm disappointed that it's not the smooth leather that was advertised.


----------



## Satcheldoll

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Received my second Dooney today. I'm disappointed that it's not the smooth leather that was advertised.
> 
> View attachment 3848453


Sorry you're disappointed in this one. The texture of Florentine leather varies a lot. Although this is not the texture you wanted, it is very pretty. Do you think you'll try again for another?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry you're disappointed in this one. The texture of Florentine leather varies a lot. Although this is not the texture you wanted, it is very pretty. Do you think you'll try again for another?



I think I'll return this one. CS was rude at QVC. If I get another it won't be from them.


----------



## BadWolf10

Belvedere logo lock is here!!!!
I love the color!!! As you can see in the 2nd pic, she's bigger than my pebble grain lolo. 

So I'm torn. I love the leather and the color. I also love that the strap is the same color as the bag. But she is big. I need to put my stuff in her and weigh her. I am actually wondering if I should just get the small lolo in pebble grain cranberry. Decisions decisions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Belvedere logo lock is here!!!!
> I love the color!!! As you can see in the 2nd pic, she's bigger than my pebble grain lolo.
> 
> So I'm torn. I love the leather and the color. I also love that the strap is the same color as the bag. But she is big. I need to put my stuff in her and weigh her. I am actually wondering if I should just get the small lolo in pebble grain cranberry. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3848530
> View attachment 3848531


She is a beauty.  But the Belvedere LOLO is the same size as the original pebble LOLO and that's a larger handbag.  I think because it's slouchy,  if the weight isn't an issue for you,  then the size isn't as much of an issue as it would be in a structured handbag.   But only you can decide.   I ordered the plum small pebbled LOLO yesterday from the outlet.   They also had cranberry.  But the handles are not the same color as the body color of the handbag,  if that's an issue for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> She is a beauty.  But the Belvedere LOLO is the same size as the original pebble LOLO and that's a larger handbag.  I think because it's slouchy,  if the weight isn't an issue for you,  then the size isn't as much of an issue as it would be in a structured handbag.   But only you can decide.   I ordered the plum small pebbled LOLO yesterday from the outlet.   They also had cranberry.  But the handles are not the same color as the body color of the handbag,  if that's an issue for you.


I don't mind the brown handles in some bags. I called and put a cranberry on hold. I am going to go take a look tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Received my second Dooney today. I'm disappointed that it's not the smooth leather that was advertised.
> 
> View attachment 3848453


Sorry to hear you got one that was not as expected. It's the problem with florentine bags, that the texture varies so much and worst of all, sometimes it all happens in the same bag. I think florentines are the kind that you have to pick in store.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Belvedere logo lock is here!!!!
> I love the color!!! As you can see in the 2nd pic, she's bigger than my pebble grain lolo.
> 
> So I'm torn. I love the leather and the color. I also love that the strap is the same color as the bag. But she is big. I need to put my stuff in her and weigh her. I am actually wondering if I should just get the small lolo in pebble grain cranberry. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3848530
> View attachment 3848531


She's gorgeous! I love her! It looks like it's the same size as the original logo lock from the Q. For me, I love this size. I love I can fit so much.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! I love her! It looks like it's the same size as the original logo lock from the Q. For me, I love this size. I love I can fit so much.


The cranberry is TDF. I love it. I hope they decide to make the belvedere in a smaller size.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! I love her! It looks like it's the same size as the original logo lock from the Q. For me, I love this size. I love I can fit so much.


I showed it to hubby. He loves red. While it was stuffed he said he thot it was big. Then I unstuffed it and he said. "Wait that's the same bag?? It looks really good slouchy. I like it." Lol. I might still keep it.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Belvedere logo lock is here!!!!
> I love the color!!! As you can see in the 2nd pic, she's bigger than my pebble grain lolo.
> 
> So I'm torn. I love the leather and the color. I also love that the strap is the same color as the bag. But she is big. I need to put my stuff in her and weigh her. I am actually wondering if I should just get the small lolo in pebble grain cranberry. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3848530
> View attachment 3848531


So pretty, I love the color! My belvedere logo lock became my go to after carrying her for a short time.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> So pretty, I love the color! My belvedere logo lock became my go to after carrying her for a short time.


I went to the outlet and looked at the new cranberry color. It was actually quite helpful.  I like the cranberry color but it's almost exactly the same as wine from last year, slightly darker. So I actually like the belvedere better


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to the outlet and looked at the new cranberry color. It was actually quite helpful.  I like the cranberry color but it's almost exactly the same as wine from last year, slightly darker. So I actually lile the belvedere better


Then it was worth the trip.   Enjoy your new Belvedere LOLO.
It's true,  the slouchy handbags are often less deep than the structured ones.  When the slouch hobos are worn, and not stuffed,  they conform to the body and don't seem as big as the measurements when they are flat.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My new dooney!!! My first in years and years!! Here's my reveal thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-very-special-reveal-a-holy-grail-for-me.973721/


----------



## swags

I got the multi colored tote and wrist let from ILD last weekend. With the 10 % off for email sign up, it was under $100.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I got the multi colored tote and wrist let from ILD last weekend. With the 10 % off for email sign up, it was under $100.


Love a matched set.


----------



## BadWolf10

I sent back belvedere lolo. I carried her for a day and she killed my shoulder. So I sent her back [emoji17] 

I went to the outlet and picked up pebble grain lolo in cranberry and dandelion.  I had a 15% off coupon for cranberry and dandelion was on clearance. Yay!!!![emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I sent back belvedere lolo. I carried her for a day and she killed my shoulder. So I sent her back [emoji17]
> 
> I went to the outlet and picked up pebble grain lolo in cranberry and dandelion.  I had a 15% off coupon for cranberry and dandelion was on clearance. Yay!!!![emoji7]


Great colors.  Glad you found good buys.  The cranberry is a great color this year.  Dooney brightened it and deepened it so it's now very rich and vibrant. Enjoy you new handbags.


----------



## aerinha

Posted this in the wrong thread at first. My ad is navy Florentine Brenna arrived. She is perfect


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread at first. My ad is navy Florentine Brenna arrived. She is perfect
> View attachment 3856771


Beautiful.  Enjoy.  I love navy Florentine,  it's so rich.


----------



## swags

aerinha said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread at first. My ad is navy Florentine Brenna arrived. She is perfect
> View attachment 3856771


Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful.  Enjoy.  I love navy Florentine,  it's so rich.


LJ, did you ask a question someplace about keeping the interior nice on the leather lined bags--I can't seem to find that post? But I only have two leather lined bags and one has not been removed from the packaging yet. My other is my Espresso Toscona Crossbody. I may have carried it ten times. I did not do anything special when I carried her to protect the interior, simply transferred my normal items over. I haven't noticed a problem.
If I was going to use one of these for my every day bag, I would probably get a purse organizer to help protect the interior. 
My hobos get the most wear and most of them are pebbled, so fairly resilient.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> LJ, did you ask a question someplace about keeping the interior nice on the leather lined bags--I can't seem to find that post? But I only have two leather lined bags and one has not been removed from the packaging yet. My other is my Espresso Toscona Crossbody. I may have carried it ten times. I did not do anything special when I carried her to protect the interior, simply transferred my normal items over. I haven't noticed a problem.
> If I was going to use one of these for my every day bag, I would probably get a purse organizer to help protect the interior.
> My hobos get the most wear and most of them are pebbled, so fairly resilient.


MrsKC:  thanks.  Yes,  I did ask the question.   I carried my red Flo Toscana satchel with the vanilla leather colored lining yesterday for the first time.   I put my keys in a  little wristlet (I know keys are very dirty),  but everything else was in it's normal packaging.  Hopefully I won't see any issues from  color transfer from my other dark leather goods (cosmetic case, wallet, eye glass case).

I did try a purse organizer,  but it didn't seem to work well with the bag.... I had trouble fitting my things inside without stacking them on top of each other.  Even tho I got the larger of these domed satchels,  I don't find it very large.  I don't like to stuff a handbag.  And the Toscana leather is very structured (not a bad thing),  but the handbag doesn't expand the way a softer unstructured bag might.

I enjoyed carrying the Toscana Domed satchel,  and I didn't have any issues fighting with the handles which stand up at all times.     When I switch over to another handbag later today I'll see if there are any marks on the interior.

The red cotton or red/white or brown/white woven Dooney interiors have been very carefree.  The vanilla colored leather interior is beautiful and so luxurious, but I'm not sure how practical it is in terms of staying clean and also avoiding fraying or holes.   Keys and pens would be the biggest risk,  so I'm careful to be sure they are in some sort of case/bag and don't come in contact with this lining.
I guess time will tell.   Maybe someone else who has used their Toscana bags for a long time will chime in too.


----------



## aerinha

My eBay bargain chestnut flo Brenna arrived. It is the lighter chestnut but not real coppery 


Pretty smooth which I knew since I had pics to view in the listing. This gives better idea of color



She has a dark spot on the back but I knew that going in. Really not too noticeable and it will typically be out of sight anyway


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My eBay bargain chestnut flo Brenna arrived. It is the lighter chestnut but not real coppery
> View attachment 3863185
> 
> Pretty smooth which I knew since I had pics to view in the listing. This gives better idea of color
> View attachment 3863186
> 
> 
> She has a dark spot on the back but I knew that going in. Really not too noticeable and it will typically be out of sight anyway
> View attachment 3863187


Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I sent back belvedere lolo. I carried her for a day and she killed my shoulder. So I sent her back [emoji17]
> 
> I went to the outlet and picked up pebble grain lolo in cranberry and dandelion.  I had a 15% off coupon for cranberry and dandelion was on clearance. Yay!!!![emoji7]


Love them! Congrats!
I will need to look at that cranberry next time I go to the outlet, it looks so pretty!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread at first. My ad is navy Florentine Brenna arrived. She is perfect
> View attachment 3856771


She's so pretty in Navy! I love it!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> My eBay bargain chestnut flo Brenna arrived. It is the lighter chestnut but not real coppery
> View attachment 3863185
> 
> Pretty smooth which I knew since I had pics to view in the listing. This gives better idea of color
> View attachment 3863186
> 
> 
> She has a dark spot on the back but I knew that going in. Really not too noticeable and it will typically be out of sight anyway
> View attachment 3863187


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Love them! Congrats!
> I will need to look at that cranberry next time I go to the outlet, it looks so pretty!


*MB:*  cranberry in pebbled leather this year is a beautiful color.... very rich and saturated.  If we weren't so conditioned to Dooney color names,  I'd call this years cranberry a true WINE color. 

In the past the cranberry was a combination of a darker red and a wine,  it was also a muted shade.  Another example of strange Dooney naming.  And last year's wine was also a very muted and red based shade (at least in the City collection).

So,  here we are in 2017 and the pebble cranberry is a very nice Wine shade.
It's worth adding to a collection as long as we don't let prior naming and colors confuse us about what we already have or don't have.  

When you are at the outlet,  also check out the plum in pebbled leather.  It's another really nice color.  As always,  try to look at the colors in natural light, not in fluorescent lights.   The colors really do look different in the front of the store, near the door,  where the sunlight comes in compared to the back of the store with only the indoor lighting.  Of course,  so many stores are buried deep within a mall that it's hard to get any natural light.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  cranberry in pebbled leather this year is a beautiful color.... very rich and saturated.  If we weren't so conditioned to Dooney color names,  I'd call this years cranberry a true WINE color.
> 
> In the past the cranberry was a combination of a darker red and a wine,  it was also a muted shade.  Another example of strange Dooney naming.  And last year's wine was also a very muted and red based shade (at least in the City collection).
> 
> So,  here we are in 2017 and the pebble cranberry is a very nice Wine shade.
> It's worth adding to a collection as long as we don't let prior naming and colors confuse us about what we already have or don't have.
> 
> When you are at the outlet,  also check out the plum in pebbled leather.  It's another really nice color.  As always,  try to look at the colors in natural light, not in fluorescent lights.   The colors really do look different in the front of the store, near the door,  where the sunlight comes in compared to the back of the store with only the indoor lighting.  Of course,  so many stores are buried deep within a mall that it's hard to get any natural light.



Thanks for the info GF!
It really sounds like a color I need. I think the only cranberry-wine shade bags that I have is a Nina in cranberry from one of the 12DOD, the wine city barlow and a saffiano zip zip (don't remember the name, probably bordeaux). I'll check both, since the purple family is something I don't have much of in my collection. Actually I'm not even sure if I have any purple-ish Dooney.

I do that, check them near the door. The outlet here is outside so we get some light (when it's nice outside). Good thing the SAs know me, otherwise they would think I'm trying to steal the bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Posted this in the wrong thread at first. My ad is navy Florentine Brenna arrived. She is perfect
> View attachment 3856771



Wow this is really pretty A. It does look perfect! So smooth!
I have yet to score s navy/marine Flo Bag. I thought the Toscana Tote fit the bill, but that went back. Still on the hunt.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow this is really pretty A. It does look perfect! So smooth!
> I have yet to score s navy/marine Flo Bag. I thought the Toscana Tote fit the bill, but that went back. Still on the hunt.



Thanks.  Just moved on my ocean satchek because it didn't do the neon blue thing I wanted.  It was either tealish or a dull blue depending on the light.  A coworker loved it so I sold it to her last week.  I really wanted navy flo and this bag turned up as is on Q so I took a gamble.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  Just moved on my ocean satchek because it didn't do the neon blue thing I wanted.  It was either tealish or a dull blue depending on the light.  A coworker loved it so I sold it to her last week.  I really wanted navy flo and this bag turned up as is on Q so I took a gamble.


Glad you got a winner.


----------



## cheidel

My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!


----------



## Aliluvlv

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3875554
> View attachment 3875555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!


That's awesome! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3875554
> View attachment 3875555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!


How did you get the Saints emblem on there?  Great look and see you are in The Big Easy...


----------



## CatePNW

Finally got a Sawyer bag, yay!  I've been eyeing this bag style for over a year and decided to just go for it with the ILD sale this week.  It's very hard to photograph, but you all know what Bordeaux Saffiano looks like.  This should be a great crossbody and it even fits nicely over my soft puffer coat.  It's almost the same color as the jacket, but of course the photo makes the jacket look more pink than it is.

I have to say I am happy and surprised with the service.  I ordered on Tuesday at 3:15pm and paid the $5 for 5-day delivery.  I figured Veteran's Day would delay it and I'd get the bag next week.  Was shocked when it was out for delivery today already!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I love the Bordeaux color in saffiano.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## Bagmedic

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3875554
> View attachment 3875555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!


Now I feel like an idiot!  I had to google it and didn't realize Dooney did some of the sports teams in a leather bag!  This one is beautiful and could even be for those who like the French fluer de lis!


----------



## cheidel

Aliluvlv said:


> That's awesome! [emoji7]


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Bagmedic said:


> How did you get the Saints emblem on there?  Great look and see you are in The Big Easy...


Thanks!  The Fleur de Lis came on the bag. . It’s Dooney & Bourke, they have a line of all NFL Team bags on their web site!


----------



## Bagmedic

cheidel said:


> Thanks!  The Fleur de Lis came on the bag. . It’s Dooney & Bourke, they have a line of all NFL Team bags on their web site!


Is the Fleur de Lis all leather like an inlay?  It intrigues me as something unique.  I may have to watch if they go on sale.  Of all the NFL ones, this one is the best and one that can stand on its own and not really represent a team...if one isn't really in to football!  I think it is very unique!


----------



## YankeeDooney

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3875554
> View attachment 3875555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!



Wow, is the logo actually embossed into the leather? It appears to be. Nice detail if so.


----------



## keishapie1973

Picked up the Florentine Toscana Drawstring in red at the last ILD sale...


----------



## Bagmedic

keishapie1973 said:


> Picked up the Florentine Toscana Drawstring in red at the last ILD sale...
> 
> View attachment 3880181
> View attachment 3880182


Wow!  It's a lot bigger that it looks which is good for me.  I like a medium to large bag most the time.  Love the red color!  I've been on a red bag binge lately.  Just got the satchel in this line and love the color!  May have to stalk ILD to see what else they have!  I saw the new email last night of the men's collection and would love the Flo duffle bag.  Looks exquisite but probably heavy and will need the male model in the photo to carry it for me....LOL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Picked up the Florentine Toscana Drawstring in red at the last ILD sale...
> 
> View attachment 3880181
> View attachment 3880182


Great looking handbag.  Enjoy using it.  Love that color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  It's a lot bigger that it looks which is good for me.  I like a medium to large bag most the time.  Love the red color!  I've been on a red bag binge lately.  Just got the satchel in this line and love the color!  May have to stalk ILD to see what else they have!  I saw the new email last night of the men's collection and would love the Flo duffle bag.  Looks exquisite but probably heavy and will need the male model in the photo to carry it for me....LOL!



Thank you. It is bigger than I expected but I think it appears bigger because I’m standing close to the camera. I’ve purchased a few red bags lately but returned them all. This one is a keeper...


----------



## Bagmedic

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. It is bigger than I expected but I think it appears bigger because I’m standing close to the camera. I’ve purchased a few red bags lately but returned them all. This one is a keeper...


Is it stiff or do you think it will soften?


----------



## keishapie1973

Bagmedic said:


> Is it stiff or do you think it will soften?



Yes, it’s stiff. I think it may soften a little with use....


----------



## KCeboKing

A little crossbody my husband bought for me on our vacation in Vegas! From the outlet!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3881270
> 
> 
> A little crossbody my husband bought for me on our vacation in Vegas! From the outlet!


Enjoy your new handbag.   I love animal print handbags.  They are classics.  I try to wear mine with solid colors that pick up colors in the print.  Makes for a very sharp outfit.


----------



## KCeboKing

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.   I love animal print handbags.  They are classics.  I try to wear mine with solid colors that pick up colors in the print.  Makes for a very sharp outfit.



Thank you! That’s a great idea! I also love animal prints! It came in a large tote size as well, but with it being white and living in MN was afraid it would get too dirty...but I still am thinking about it lol.   I just love how light weight it is, too!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> View attachment 3875554
> View attachment 3875555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dooney arrived today!!! . Love her!



Wow! That’s really cool! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Finally got a Sawyer bag, yay!  I've been eyeing this bag style for over a year and decided to just go for it with the ILD sale this week.  It's very hard to photograph, but you all know what Bordeaux Saffiano looks like.  This should be a great crossbody and it even fits nicely over my soft puffer coat.  It's almost the same color as the jacket, but of course the photo makes the jacket look more pink than it is.
> 
> I have to say I am happy and surprised with the service.  I ordered on Tuesday at 3:15pm and paid the $5 for 5-day delivery.  I figured Veteran's Day would delay it and I'd get the bag next week.  Was shocked when it was out for delivery today already!
> View attachment 3876396
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876395



So pretty! I love this color. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

keishapie1973 said:


> Picked up the Florentine Toscana Drawstring in red at the last ILD sale...
> 
> View attachment 3880181
> View attachment 3880182



So pretty in the red! [emoji173]️


----------



## Twoboyz

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3881270
> 
> 
> A little crossbody my husband bought for me on our vacation in Vegas! From the outlet!



These animal prints are so cute! Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> Picked up the Florentine Toscana Drawstring in red at the last ILD sale...
> 
> View attachment 3880181
> View attachment 3880182



Based on photos I've seen posted it seems that the Red Toscana's are consistent with even color and saturation. This looks beautiful K!


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Based on photos I've seen posted it seems that the Red Toscana's are consistent with even color and saturation. This looks beautiful K!



Thank you. I’ve noticed the same. Am I to assume that your new Toscana purchases were a disappointment? I didn’t see any pics posted. If so, sorry....


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty in the red! [emoji173]️



Thank you....


----------



## KCeboKing

Twoboyz said:


> These animal prints are so cute! Enjoy!



Thank you! I think so, too!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That’s really cool! Enjoy! [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Aliluvlv said:


> That's awesome! [emoji7]


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Bagmedic said:


> How did you get the Saints emblem on there?  Great look and see you are in The Big Easy...


Thank you!  The fleur de lis came on the bag, from Dooney & Bourke leather NFL Collection.


----------



## cheidel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, is the logo actually embossed into the leather? It appears to be. Nice detail if so.


Yes the fleur de lis logo is also leather, looks like it’s sewn into the leather bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

cheidel said:


> Yes the fleur de lis logo is also leather, looks like it’s sewn into the leather bag.


I loved it so much I ordered it today with the 30% off for sports items!  I can't wait to see it!  I'm hoping I love it and I will have to declare myself a Saints fan!


----------



## MKB0925

I just got a Saffiano Hobo NWT off eBay. It is a dark grey color with some blue in there too. Does anyone know if this is an older bag? I have not seen this logo style before but this is only my 2nd Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MKB0925 said:


> I just got a Saffiano Hobo NWT off eBay. It is a dark grey color with some blue in there too. Does anyone know if this is an older bag? I have not seen this logo style before but this is only my 2nd Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891689
> View attachment 3891690


I love the cut out logo,  but don't recall seeing it.  I have seen the cut out duck logo on some of the styles from a number of years ago.  I like these cut out metal logos better than the solid metal ones.


----------



## MaryBel

MKB0925 said:


> I just got a Saffiano Hobo NWT off eBay. It is a dark grey color with some blue in there too. Does anyone know if this is an older bag? I have not seen this logo style before but this is only my 2nd Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891689
> View attachment 3891690


This bag is a couple of years old. I think this was a style that was available only at the outlets. I remember seeing it there.


----------



## MrsKC

MKB0925 said:


> I just got a Saffiano Hobo NWT off eBay. It is a dark grey color with some blue in there too. Does anyone know if this is an older bag? I have not seen this logo style before but this is only my 2nd Dooney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891689
> View attachment 3891690


Looks like a great bag. Great color and easy care.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.

I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.

  The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.  

The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.
> 
> I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.
> 
> The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.
> 
> The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .


Sounds like you got a few good ones. Hopefully the pouch holds up better than expected.  The alto sounds beautiful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.
> 
> I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.
> 
> The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.
> 
> The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .


Congrats on the purchases! I love my Valentina so much that it's very hard for me to resist buying the other sizes and colors too  I would love the grape regular sized!


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.
> 
> I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.
> 
> The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.
> 
> The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .


Congrats! Can't to see pics! (Especially for that purple [emoji7] )


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.
> 
> I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.
> 
> The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.
> 
> The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .



Ooo, the long awaited Valentina has arrived. So glad it seems to meet your expectations LJ. I bet it is a beauty! Didn't realize you ordered SLGs too. You've been very busy. LOL!


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. I’ve noticed the same. Am I to assume that your new Toscana purchases were a disappointment? I didn’t see any pics posted. If so, sorry....



Yes, I've returned six Toscana's so far. It's ridiculous really. I wish these bags went to the outlets so you can pick your own or at least have another pair of eyes look at the condition for you. 

Sooo, after saying I was done with Toscana's I ended up ordering three more in different styles. Maybe I get a good one out of the bunch. I report back when they arrive. 

However, I am still determined to find a Side Zip Satchel at some point.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, I've returned six Toscana's so far. It's ridiculous really. I wish these bags went to the outlets so you can pick your own or at least have another pair of eyes look at the condition for you.
> 
> Sooo, after saying I was done with Toscana's I ended up ordering three more in different styles. Maybe I get a good one out of the bunch. I report back when they arrive.
> 
> However, I am still determined to find a Side Zip Satchel at some point.


Maybe you said what was wrong with them ....but I missed it? Was the leather not smooth? Several imperfections? 
I have three and they all came perfect.....
I hope you get a keeper this time .


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> I thought I'd report on my first 2 packages.   The Alto Valentina in grape is beautiful.   The regular (mid sized) is a perfect size.   I'll check it over in the daylight,  but so far it looks like it's in good shape.  Like most Altos,  it's structured and has very little ornamentation.   The beauty is in the lines and the leather.   Hard to image paying $725,  but at close to half off,  it makes more sense.
> 
> I also go some SLG.  The Carrington pouch is larger than I thought (yes, there were measurements),  but it's a nice soft leather.
> 
> The small Florentine wallet is beautiful.
> 
> The lamb leather fold over wallet, that matches the Carrington pouch is really a disappointment.  The quality doesn't look as good as any other Dooney item I have ever gotten, especially the seaming.  The reviews on this wallet are very good and there are lots of YouTube videos where people love it.  It wasn't expensive, with the sale and 30% off in addition, so it's not worth returning.  But unlike other Dooney wallets that seem to hold up for years,  this one looks like it will show wear very quickly.  .


Your Alto sounds lovely and I am glad she is a keeper. I agree the Carrington pouch is “huge” . I need to go back and look at the website so I can see what your Alto looks like.

This year, I think I will be sitting out the 12 DOD......


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Your Alto sounds lovely and I am glad she is a keeper. I agree the Carrington pouch is “huge” . I need to go back and look at the website so I can see what your Alto looks like.
> 
> This year, I think I will be sitting out the 12 DOD......


MrsKC, I agree.... I must sit out the 12 days. I have hit my max for the year, even wirh selling a few bags. I am not going to even look. Lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

I stopped at the outlet and picked up a new wallet. I have a small phone wristlet and two continentals , but I wanted a large zip around.  I was going to get pebble grain, then I saw the saffiano in tmoro. I love it. I have carried it for a few days and I love it even more. I need to give the saffiano line another look. 

I took the LOLO back. Loved her look and at first I loved her size. But the opening drove me crazy . I decided to return her and I still have my store credit.  Maybe I will check out the saffiano.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped at the outlet and picked up a new wallet. I have a small phone wristlet and two continentals , but I wanted a large zip around.  I was going to get pebble grain, then I saw the saffiano in tmoro. I love it. I have carried it for a few days and I love it even more. I need to give the saffiano line another look.
> 
> I took the LOLO back. Loved her look and at first I loved her size. But the opening drove me crazy . I decided to return her and I still have my store credit.  Maybe I will check out the saffiano.


BW:  I've always bought Dooney wallets in pebbled leather because they hold up so well.  I think saffiano would also be an excellent choice.
I recently also bought a small Florentine wallet.... I'm concerned it will scratch,  but it is beautiful.   I also got a lamb leather wallet, and I don't think that one will hold up well at all... the leather is fragile and the stitching doesn't seem as well done or as heavy as on the pebbled wallets.
Enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> MrsKC, I agree.... I must sit out the 12 days. I have hit my max for the year, even wirh selling a few bags. I am not going to even look. Lol.


Well....I looked but need to stick to “window shopping”. We need to help keep each other strong!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Well....I looked but need to stick to “window shopping”. We need to help keep each other strong!


Absolutely I sold a couple of bags I wasn't that happy with, so I will replace their "spot" in the closet. (New qvc gracie replaces a pebble hobo i sold, new Saffiano will replace LOLO, and dandelion large paige replaces persimmon hobo, i will post pics when they get here But, no more shopping till spring. That puts my collection at 9. Modest but perfect for me. I have a couple on my Christmas list, but if I don't get them, I won't shop for them. I need to stay strong [emoji109] [emoji123] [emoji6]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Maybe you said what was wrong with them ....but I missed it? Was the leather not smooth? Several imperfections?
> I have three and they all came perfect.....
> I hope you get a keeper this time .



I really should post pics. It's been an unreal streak of bad luck. Scratches, dimples, dents, color inconsistencies, striations, and so on. I just received another one that was a return. More scratches. Not as noticeable but honestly, if you order a new bag, you should get a new bag. I don't care how discounted it is, otherwise call them "as is".


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I really should post pics. It's been an unreal streak of bad luck. Scratches, dimples, dents, color inconsistencies, striations, and so on. I just received another one that was a return. More scratches. Not as noticeable but honestly, if you order a new bag, you should get a new bag. I don't care how discounted it is, otherwise call them "as is".


Oh man....I hope your new zip zip is perfect!


----------



## Bestbagyet

I haven't been around the forum much because I've been on a bag ban from mid last year until this month. Over this past month...I bought 4 bags, so, as of today, I re-enter the bag ban zone. This beauty is a Toledo medium satchel that I purchased for 199.00 during Dooney's 12 DOD preview (prior to Black Friday and Cyber Monday).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> View attachment 3894280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been around the forum much because I've been on a bag ban from mid last year until this month. Over this past month...I bought 4 bags, so, as of today, I re-enter the bag ban zone. This beauty is a Toledo medium satchel that I purchased for 199.00 during Dooney's 12 DOD preview (prior to Black Friday and Cyber Monday).


That's a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.  I must have missed seeing that during the preview.  Probably just as well,  I bought more than enough handbags over the past month.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy wearing it.  I must have missed seeing that during the preview.  Probably just as well,  I bought more than enough handbags over the past month.


lavenderjunkie, thank you!! I would love to have this in rouge, but the price is back at 398.00. Hopefully it will be at 199.00 again for the 12 DOD. Here's the link, just in case you're interested. 
https://www.dooney.com/toledo-satch...toledo&start=1&cgid=dooney-bags-style-satchel


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, thank you!! I would love to have this in rouge, but the price is back at 398.00. Hopefully it will be at 199.00 again for the 12 DOD. Here's the link, just in case you're interested.
> https://www.dooney.com/toledo-satch...toledo&start=1&cgid=dooney-bags-style-satchel


Thank you for the link.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I really should post pics. It's been an unreal streak of bad luck. Scratches, dimples, dents, color inconsistencies, striations, and so on. I just received another one that was a return. More scratches. Not as noticeable but honestly, if you order a new bag, you should get a new bag. I don't care how discounted it is, otherwise call them "as is".


That is a shame.  Were they florentines or other leathers?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> That is a shame.  Were they florentines or other leathers?


aerinha:  the handbags YD received that had issues were the Toscana leather Florentine.   I think she bought domed satchels and side zip satchels (or totes).  I remember her saying some were elephant, some were Bordeaux, and  there may have been some other colors too.
It's frustrating to get so many handbags that have issues.  My first Toscana (ginger Domed satchel) had tiger stripes.  It took a long time before I ordered another bag from the collection,  and I've stayed away from that color because of my experience.


----------



## momjules

Loot from the Qvc outlet Black Friday weekend
  sale!


----------



## momjules

Sorry.  The price was 89.99 
Limit of three


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Loot from the Qvc outlet Black Friday weekend
> sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895238
> View attachment 3895239
> View attachment 3895240


Awesome haul at awesome prices! Congrats!
Twins on the natural hobo.


----------



## momjules

MaryBel said:


> Awesome haul at awesome prices! Congrats!
> Twins on the natural hobo.



Thanks! 
I didn’t think I’d like the strap but I do!
I haven’t tried the natural one. 
I went late in the day and red and brown and charcoal was already gone


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Thanks!
> I didn’t think I’d like the strap but I do!
> I haven’t tried the natural one.
> I went late in the day and red and brown and charcoal was already gone


They are lovely!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Loot from the Qvc outlet Black Friday weekend
> sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895238
> View attachment 3895239
> View attachment 3895240


*MJ:*  glad you were able to find such winners at great prices.   Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## carterazo

momjules said:


> Loot from the Qvc outlet Black Friday weekend
> sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895238
> View attachment 3895239
> View attachment 3895240


Awsome haul! And what a steal! Congrats!


----------



## Dooneysta

Just purchased today @ TJMaxx for $59.99...this is French Blue; the bag is both way smaller and way more vivid than I usually choose but it was REAL PURTY.

I also received my NFL tote and Lily bucket, both in Cowboys, but haven’t even bothered to remove the plastic wrap etc(arrived while on vacation, natch)will post them tomorrow.
I’m just...eh...about those two. I wanted the Saints Lily bucket too ‘cause it’s gorgeous, but at the price, no.
I DO think the embossing is kickass though and would love to see more of that.
So for tonight: nylon crossbody for less than 12DoD prices! So far nothing 12DoD is a must.


----------



## momjules

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3895608
> 
> Just purchased today @ TJMaxx for $59.99...this is French Blue; the bag is both way smaller and way more vivid than I usually choose but it was REAL PURTY.
> 
> I also received my NFL tote and Lily bucket, both in Cowboys, but haven’t even bothered to remove the plastic wrap etc(arrived while on vacation, natch)will post them tomorrow.
> I’m just...eh...about those two. I wanted the Saints Lily bucket too ‘cause it’s gorgeous, but at the price, no.
> I DO think the embossing is kickass though and would love to see more of that.
> So for tonight: nylon crossbody for less than 12DoD prices! So far nothing 12DoD is a must.



You are right!! It’s very purty!!![emoji23][emoji23]
Good luck to you with your new bag!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> That is a shame.  Were they florentines or other leathers?



It's the Florentine Toscana bags.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Sorry.  The price was 89.99
> Limit of three



Incredible haul MJ! Great choices and Bordeaux is my favorite. 
So how is the condition upon close inspection?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.


*YD*:  stunning in the Tmoro brown.  I love my black one with the brown trim,
but I think the Tmoro is richer looking.  This Claremont woven could become a 'collectible' for us,  especially if Dooney releases other styles or colors again.  A few years ago they did a smaller cross body and a larger domed satchel.  Then they did the Lilliana tote (think it was a QVC TSV).  And I seem to recall a drawstring also.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.


Omg that is stunning!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  stunning in the Tmoro brown.  I love my black one with the brown trim,
> but I think the Tmoro is richer looking.  This Claremont woven could become a 'collectible' for us,  especially if Dooney releases other styles or colors again.  A few years ago they did a smaller cross body and a larger domed satchel.  Then they did the Lilliana tote (think it was a QVC TSV).  And I seem to recall a drawstring also.



Yes, they did a drawstring, and the Dover Tote too. I wanted both but the stars just never aligned. It's such a photogenic leather. I love the look of it. 

Now, I was hoping the zip zip would have the braided zipper pulls and tassels. It's all about the details. What can I say...I love tassels. So, I happened to have a custom Brown Tmoro Set from Brahmin. Would have been nice if Dooney had them.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, they did a drawstring, and the Dover Tote too. I wanted both but the stars just never aligned. It's such a photogenic leather. I love the look of it.
> 
> Now, I was hoping the zip zip would have the braided zipper pulls and tassels. It's all about the details. What can I say...I love tassels. So, I happened to have a custom Brown Tmoro Set from Brahmin. Would have been nice if Dooney had them.


The drawstring would be a stunner!


----------



## BadWolf10

Saffiano kendall in Bordeaux. Much deeper than cranberry, love it. And it's so lightweight.  This is my replacement for the LOLO. [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano kendall in Bordeaux. Much deeper than cranberry, love it. And it's so lightweight.  This is my replacement for the LOLO. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897146


Enjoy your new handbag.  I think Bordeaux is one of the best colors in Saffiano leather.   I like Bordeaux in all leathers,  but there is something about Bordeaux that elevates the Saffiano leather,  to me.   I had a Bordeaux zip zip in Saffiano..... I can't find it,  but I loved it.  Since no one took it and I didn't sell it,  it must be somewhere in my house.  Maybe I'll find it next fall.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano kendall in Bordeaux. Much deeper than cranberry, love it. And it's so lightweight.  This is my replacement for the LOLO. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897146



Very nice choice BW! Love the color!


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.



It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....


----------



## Mandeelouise

Love all the dooneys!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006


Beautiful.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006


Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006


Oh swoon....she is lovely ,


----------



## momjules

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006



What a striking bag!
Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006


Congrats! This looks really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## knitterz

Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

knitterz said:


> View attachment 3898582
> 
> 
> Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


Nice!  You can think of your grandma when you carry it!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

knitterz said:


> View attachment 3898582
> 
> 
> Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


Congratulations.   I hope you enjoy wearing it for many years.


----------



## BadWolf10

I know I already did a reveal,  but I am loving this bag!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Saffiano will definitely be on my list from now on. I have 2 more bags coming (the replacement bags for some I sold.) I decided Gracie was going back. The strap was just not quite right. Waiting on Saffiano Flynn and Claremont drawstring. Then no more buying till next year[emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bagmedic said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.
> View attachment 3898637


What a great color! Adorable bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

Aliluvlv said:


> What a great color! Adorable bag!


Thank you!  I'm loving it!  The vibrant red makes me happy when I see it!  One of the other TPFers inspired me when I saw it in her moniker.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.
> View attachment 3898637


I so want to see this bag irl!

Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006



Oooooo! Love this one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bagmedic said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.
> View attachment 3898637



It's beautiful! The red is so saturated on all the Toscana bags I've seen. Very pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I know I already did a reveal,  but I am loving this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898629
> 
> Saffiano will definitely be on my list from now on. I have 2 more bags coming (the replacement bags for some I sold.) I decided Gracie was going back. The strap was just not quite right. Waiting on Saffiano Flynn and Claremont drawstring. Then no more buying till next year[emoji4]


Your saffiano is very pretty—one of the prettiest colors in saffiano. What was wrong with the strap on Gracie? Slip off your shoulder?


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.
> View attachment 3898637


Love ❤️. The red is stunning.


----------



## MrsKC

knitterz said:


> View attachment 3898582
> 
> 
> Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


I have a couple that size and style. They are easy to carry and I love the color you have. They are great work horse bags.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Your saffiano is very pretty—one of the prettiest colors in saffiano. What was wrong with the strap on Gracie? Slip off your shoulder?


It felt awkward and kept slipping.  It was a beautiful bag, but the strap wouldn't stay on.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is the Claremont Woven Zip Zip in Tmoro from Day 1 of the 12 Days of Dooney Sale. Instant love! I'm so glad they brought this leather back since I missed out the last time. Too bad they sold out of the Black and Chestnut. I might have picked up another.


OMG GF, that's so gorgeous! That's the one I wanted. Congrats!


----------



## Dooneysta

All right, the NFL Dooneys, both Cowboys:

Here is the classic zip top shopper, a very pale grey with the logo star on it, which I feel ‘could’ pass for just stars on a bag if you didn’t know better, so it’s versatile...


----------



## Dooneysta

And here is the Lily bucket tote, for which you could probably say the same.
The star is embossed, deeply, not an appliqué. I would LOVE to see Dooney do more of this style embossing instead of just the lizard/croco/etc animal patterns because they did this REALLY WELL.
I’ll post closeup of the embossing.


----------



## Dooneysta




----------



## Dooneysta

The price markup for NFL merch is a tad steep in my own opinion but that’s the NFL’s fault, not Dooney...the zip top shoppers are on sale on Dooney.com for $173 right now, instead of $248, though!
I would not have paid full price for the Lily bucket either; I can tell it’s gonna get chewed up. Just taking it out of the plastic, the leather around the logo lock looks like this already:


----------



## Dooneysta

But it’s very pretty and I’m glad to have it at the sale price. That Saints fleur-de-lis one rocks too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3899353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right, the NFL Dooneys, both Cowboys:
> 
> Here is the classic zip top shopper, a very pale grey with the logo star on it, which I feel ‘could’ pass for just stars on a bag if you didn’t know better, so it’s versatile...


I'm not usually into logo,  but I love the stars.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3899366
> 
> But it’s very pretty and I’m glad to have it at the sale price. That Saints fleur-de-lis one rocks too!


Is the Lily a Florentine or a Florentine Toscana?


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3899360
> View attachment 3899361


Nice!! I am not a Cowboys fan even though we used to live in Dallas (hubby is a Redskins fan, lol[emoji15] ). But that star is beautiful!! I wish dooney would do a military line. I would buy a wallet with the USMC EGA in a heartbeat.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  stunning in the Tmoro brown.  I love my black one with the brown trim,
> but I think the Tmoro is richer looking.  This Claremont woven could become a 'collectible' for us,  especially if Dooney releases other styles or colors again.  A few years ago they did a smaller cross body and a larger domed satchel.  Then they did the Lilliana tote (think it was a QVC TSV).  And I seem to recall a drawstring also.


GF, Congrats on your black one. 
I'm hoping more of these are available later so I can score the tmoro one. 
You are correct. They did the domed satchel, the DS and the xbody but you are forgetting more, there were a couple of totes, the Dover tote and the Perry tote. I have the Perry tote in a light blue color, the DS in black and 3 of the QVC Lillianas (Teal, Bordeaux and Green).


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Saffiano kendall in Bordeaux. Much deeper than cranberry, love it. And it's so lightweight.  This is my replacement for the LOLO. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897146


Oh so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

keishapie1973 said:


> Florentine Suede Megan in natural from the Dooney BF sale....
> 
> View attachment 3898006


She's is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

knitterz said:


> View attachment 3898582
> 
> 
> Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


Congrats on your new Dooney! Love the color!


----------



## MaryBel

Bagmedic said:


> I'm finally getting around to posting my red domed satchel.  I LOVE it!  The color is so great for the holiday and the leather is softening up a little.  I haven't carried it much but I may consider getting a second color.
> View attachment 3898637


She is gorgeous!
We are twins! I also just recently got it. I have it also in Bordeaux and green. Love them!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG GF, that's so gorgeous! That's the one I wanted. Congrats!



Thanks GF! It would be foolish not to make more of these. They just have too. They sold out too quick!


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Is the Lily a Florentine or a Florentine Toscana?


Yes, I'd say it is more of the toscana leather.  I ordered the New Orleans Saints bag with the fleur de lis but not sure I'm keeping it.  I love it but not sure I NEED it....at least right now.  I'm not a huge football fan but loved the bag when I saw someone posted it.  I had to see it in person.  The inlaid leather for the design is a great idea!  Just as the stars, the fleur de lis doesn't have to be only for Saints fans....although I would feel compelled to declare myself one!  Not all that bad if that means I get to go to New Orleans to watch games every now and then!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Is the Lily a Florentine or a Florentine Toscana?


I’m going to opine it is the regular Florentine; it’s not the same sheen/finish as any of my Toscana pieces...it’s less ‘shiny’ and less ‘slick’, if that makes sense. 
Equally as scuff-prone though, so I’m resigning myself to ‘character’.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> I’m going to opine it is the regular Florentine; it’s not the same sheen/finish as any of my Toscana pieces...it’s less ‘shiny’ and less ‘slick’, if that makes sense.
> Equally as scuff-prone though, so I’m resigning myself to ‘character’.


If it's regular Florentine,  then you are supposed to be able to rub out most of the scuffs.


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> Nice!! I am not a Cowboys fan even though we used to live in Dallas (hubby is a Redskins fan, lol[emoji15] ). But that star is beautiful!! I wish dooney would do a military line. I would buy a wallet with the USMC EGA in a heartbeat.



A military line would be FAB. USMC all the way!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

knitterz said:


> View attachment 3898582
> 
> 
> Here is my first ever designer purse I have bought for myself! My grandma bought me dooney when I was younger and the quality has stuck in my mind. So glad I finally was able to purchase my very own purse. I've been wearing it every day since I got it in the mail [emoji4]


Lovely bag! Welcome and thanks for sharing your sweet story!!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> If it's regular Florentine,  then you are supposed to be able to rub out most of the scuffs.


They ARE rubbing out somewhat, enough to satisfy me anyway...I have very dry skin, perhaps a little lotion a few hours before rubbing would be useful...
Thank you LJ...this is my only regular Florentine piece; the majority of my hoard is pebble or AWL...I figured Sue Clifton was full of it on that ‘it just rubs out’ pitch because I tried on the red Toscana side zip to no avail.
They are not gone, but are less loud. Thank you!!


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful.  Enjoy your new treasure.





BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!





MrsKC said:


> Oh swoon....she is lovely ,





momjules said:


> What a striking bag!
> Congrats!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This looks really nice. Enjoy!





YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo! Love this one!





MaryBel said:


> She's is gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks, everyone. I’ve been carrying and enjoying her for a few days....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> They ARE rubbing out somewhat, enough to satisfy me anyway...I have very dry skin, perhaps a little lotion a few hours before rubbing would be useful...
> Thank you LJ...this is my only regular Florentine piece; the majority of my hoard is pebble or AWL...I figured Sue Clifton was full of it on that ‘it just rubs out’ pitch because I tried on the red Toscana side zip to no avail.
> They are not gone, but are less loud. Thank you!!



The regular Florentine leather is more forgiving than the Toscana. I love the Toscana,  but not only does it show every scratch, but they don't rub out.  At least on the regular Florentine many of the scratches will rub out.  Some people use conditioner on their Florentine handbags (Apple brand is a favorite).   I've done it, but never on a new Florentine handbag.  I wait until they are older and I'm not as worried about them.

In the Dooney store they used to use the dust bag to rub out scratches on the Florentine handbags.   This would make me very nervous if the handbag was a lighter color.   But a soft white cloth,  might help.   Use circular motions.

There are a lot of leathers that scratch,  high end leathers, like the Alto line.  It's just the nature of some of the smoother leathers.  Pebbled and AWL don't show scratches or rain spots.  They are my favorite go to leathers.... I don't  have to be concerned about what I am doing that day or what the weather will be.

Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

3 arrivals today. One definite keeper, one definite return, and one undecided. 

Saffiano Maddie in cranberry from QVC . Love the color, and I like the style. My only holdout  is that the color and size are so close to my new kendall. But a totally different size, so undecided as of now, leaning toward keep.

Claremont drawstring in Geranium from ILD. I am soooo keeping this one. I love the color and the style .  And it has the fun chevron lining. 

Gracie in dark teal from QVC.  This one is going back. I expected more of a deep celadon color based on the website.  But no. It's not quite Forrest, not quite teal. Not happy with this one. She goes back. I bet she would have been adorable in the plum wine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> 3 arrivals today. One definite keeper, one definite return, and one undecided.
> 
> Saffiano Maddie in cranberry from QVC . Love the color, and I like the style. My only holdout  is that the color and size are so close to my new kendall. But a totally different size, so undecided as of now, leaning toward keep.
> 
> Claremont drawstring in Geranium from ILD. I am soooo keeping this one. I love the color and the style .  And it has the fun chevron lining.
> 
> Gracie in dark teal from QVC.  This one is going back. I expected more of a deep celadon color based on the website.  But no. It's not quite Forrest, not quite teal. Not happy with this one. She goes back. I bet she would have been adorable in the plum wine.
> 
> View attachment 3905233
> View attachment 3905234
> View attachment 3905235


They are all nice.  But you need to be happy with the color and size.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> They are all nice.  But you need to be happy with the color and size.


I just checked online. Plum wine is back in stock. I may have to just do another exchange


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I just checked online. Plum wine is back in stock. I may have to just do another exchange


Free exchanges at QVC are very inviting.   Will the plum wine be too similar to the other handbag you just got?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Free exchanges at QVC are very inviting.   Will the plum wine be too similar to the other handbag you just got?


I think I might send the saffiano tote back. Since the plum wine is a pebble grain it will be different than kendall. I will wait though to send the tote back until I see the plum wine IRL.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I might send the saffiano tote back. Since the plum wine is a pebble grain it will be different than kendall. I will wait though to send the tote back until I see the plum wine IRL.


I actually think I am going to sleep on it. I will decide tomorrow [emoji6]


----------



## BadWolf10

I also broke down and ordered this, with an additional  $35 off for military discount. I'm not supposed to be shopping for myself at Christmas [emoji15]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I also broke down and ordered this, with an additional  $35 off for military discount. I'm not supposed to be shopping for myself at Christmas [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3905399


I love the Portofino leather.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> 3 arrivals today. One definite keeper, one definite return, and one undecided.
> 
> Saffiano Maddie in cranberry from QVC . Love the color, and I like the style. My only holdout  is that the color and size are so close to my new kendall. But a totally different size, so undecided as of now, leaning toward keep.
> 
> Claremont drawstring in Geranium from ILD. I am soooo keeping this one. I love the color and the style .  And it has the fun chevron lining.
> 
> Gracie in dark teal from QVC.  This one is going back. I expected more of a deep celadon color based on the website.  But no. It's not quite Forrest, not quite teal. Not happy with this one. She goes back. I bet she would have been adorable in the plum wine.
> 
> View attachment 3905233
> View attachment 3905234
> View attachment 3905235


Congrats on your bags and whatever you decide to keep!! I agree that Gracie in PlumWine is probably very pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I also broke down and ordered this, with an additional  $35 off for military discount. I'm not supposed to be shopping for myself at Christmas [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3905399


I wanted this one too....I wanted it in Grass. Such a cute bag—enjoy. And, whoever in your family is serving or served our country, Thank You!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I wanted this one too....I wanted it in Grass. Such a cute bag—enjoy. And, whoever in your family is serving or served our country, Thank You!!!


I couldn't decide on colors but I thought the deep brown was classic. I loved the look of the 2 green colors. 

He has been out for a while, but my hubby was in the Marine Corps. Once a Marine, always a Marine


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I couldn't decide on colors but I thought the deep brown was classic. I loved the look of the 2 green colors.
> 
> He has been out for a while, but my hubby was in the Marine Corps. Once a Marine, always a Marine



Service members and their families deserve all the extras.  Very few of us appreciate the sacrifices they make to keep our country safe. 

Our armed forces are volunteer today,  but it wasn't always so.  And my mother tells me about  WW II.   We take a lot for granted today, but the world is a dangerous place,  maybe more so than decades ago.


----------



## aerinha

I fell off the wagon, which means more reveals to follow in the coming days, and bought this vintage all weather leather bag off eBay. It is a carrier shoulder bag in khaki. With shipping it was $20!  A couple minor condition issues but vet good shape. Color isn't wowing me in person though.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> I fell off the wagon, which means more reveals to follow in the coming days, and bought this vintage all weather leather bag off eBay. It is a carrier shoulder bag in khaki. With shipping it was $20!  A couple minor condition issues but vet good shape. Color isn't wowing me in person though.
> 
> View attachment 3907113


Very pretty and great price!


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> I fell off the wagon, which means more reveals to follow in the coming days, and bought this vintage all weather leather bag off eBay. It is a carrier shoulder bag in khaki. With shipping it was $20!  A couple minor condition issues but vet good shape. Color isn't wowing me in person though.
> 
> View attachment 3907113



I love your new bag!
Enjoy!


----------



## swags

I should have known there would be a good discount after I purchased.
This is the Claire in plum. I love the Kelly stylle and overall feel of the bag.


----------



## carterazo

swags said:


> I should have known there would be a good discount after I purchased.
> This is the Claire in plum. I love the Kelly stylle and overall feel of the bag.


What discount are you referring to?  I've had my eye on this bag for a bit now. It is so classy! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> I should have known there would be a good discount after I purchased.
> This is the Claire in plum. I love the Kelly stylle and overall feel of the bag.


It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## aerinha

swags said:


> I should have known there would be a good discount after I purchased.
> This is the Claire in plum. I love the Kelly stylle and overall feel of the bag.



Thag is gorgeous!



carterazo said:


> What discount are you referring to?  I've had my eye on this bag for a bit now. It is so classy! Congrats on your new beauty!



Dooney has 30% off $300+


----------



## swags

carterazo said:


> What discount are you referring to?  I've had my eye on this bag for a bit now. It is so classy! Congrats on your new beauty!


Dooney.com has the code merrier for 30% off of this bag.


----------



## carterazo

aerinha said:


> Thag is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney has 30% off $300+





swags said:


> Dooney.com has the code merrier for 30% off of this bag.


Thanks, ladies! [emoji106]


----------



## Bagmedic

It seems to be hit or miss with quality from Dooney.  I've ordered several bags lately and am returning all but 1 of them.  Here's a photo of the Flo Domed Buckle Satchel I ordered in grey.  It had a blatant strip across the front where the dye didn't take.  This bag should not have made it thru quality control....if there is one!  I returned it immediately.  The item is on pre-order still but I wonder if that means I may get someone else's return!  I will see if there is a better discount.  I just received a Pebbled Zip Zip in cranberry and it wasn't wrapped like a new bag.  I'm guessing it is someone's return.  It isn't horrible but not as nice as the gray one I already have and there is a small scratch on the tan leather where the handle attaches.  I haven't been able to rub it out.  I love Dooney bags but their quality control is the worst!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I should have known there would be a good discount after I purchased.
> This is the Claire in plum. I love the Kelly stylle and overall feel of the bag.


swags:  you new handbag is stunning.... love the color and the croco and the style.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> It seems to be hit or miss with quality from Dooney.  I've ordered several bags lately and am returning all but 1 of them.  Here's a photo of the Flo Domed Buckle Satchel I ordered in grey.  It had a blatant strip across the front where the dye didn't take.  This bag should not have made it thru quality control....if there is one!  I returned it immediately.  The item is on pre-order still but I wonder if that means I may get someone else's return!  I will see if there is a better discount.  I just received a Pebbled Zip Zip in cranberry and it wasn't wrapped like a new bag.  I'm guessing it is someone's return.  It isn't horrible but not as nice as the gray one I already have and there is a small scratch on the tan leather where the handle attaches.  I haven't been able to rub it out.  I love Dooney bags but their quality control is the worst!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907971


So disappointing.  Florentine handbags seem to be very susceptible to uneven color.  It's been a problem on the original Florentine and also on the Toscana.


----------



## aerinha

Reveal two. All weather leather carrier in bone with British tan trim. Seller crammed it in the box so it won't stand up like the khaki one. The leather had almost a pearlescent quality. 




And it has a great duck


----------



## BadWolf10

I don't have pics yet, been busy tonight.  But Portofino drawstring arrived. She is divine. I love her. I love the way the strap adjusts, the deep color, and the leather smells divine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't have pics yet, been busy tonight.  But Portofino drawstring arrived. She is divine. I love her. I love the way the strap adjusts, the deep color, and the leather smells divine.


Glad she is a winner.


----------



## Brendutch

I bought this bag while visiting Walt Disney World during Thanksgiving. I just love Dooney!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> I bought this bag while visiting Walt Disney World during Thanksgiving. I just love Dooney!
> 
> View attachment 3909130


Enjoy your new handbag.
We love Dooney handbags too.


----------



## Dooneysta

QVC clearance arrival today...Sydney satchel in ‘Key Lime’...it’s a very tame color, not scary at ALL. The only things I don’t care for are that the shoulder strap clips on like the zip zips (aka to the handles and not to the zipper tab area) and the back pocket is not, contrary to the presentation’s assertion, big enough for ‘any’ smartphone. Any smartphone as long as it’s an iPhone 4 or older.
But overall I’m thrilled with the size and especially the color, which is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## Dooneysta

Also arrived this morning from QVC: Brenna in Blue. This time she is clearly new & had all her accessories! (The one I ordered in Stone was someone’s return)...


----------



## Dooneysta

If you wondered what ‘Blue’ this season means, here is a blue object I figured many people are likely to have seen before to compare to.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3909373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wondered what ‘Blue’ this season means, here is a blue object I figured many people are likely to have seen before to compare to.


Enjoy both of those new babies!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3909371
> 
> View attachment 3909372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also arrived this morning from QVC: Brenna in Blue. This time she is clearly new & had all her accessories! (The one I ordered in Stone was someone’s return)...


Enjoy your new treasures.   Glad they are winners.
I love the shape of the Sydney satchel.  It's a sister to the one Dooney did in Alto called Sabrina (if I recall).
I think you will find the key lime very friendly.  I got a zip zip in key lime pebble leather and found it was a fun color to accent a lot of outfits.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasures.   Glad they are winners.
> I love the shape of the Sydney satchel.  It's a sister to the one Dooney did in Alto called Sabrina (if I recall).
> I think you will find the key lime very friendly.  I got a zip zip in key lime pebble leather and found it was a fun color to accent a lot of outfits.


Key lime seems a great color for zip zip! It isn’t huge so you get a bright color and it’s not a giant billboard.
I love the zip zip...don’t like LV Alma, which is the bag zip zip is homaging, but I could have a dozen zip zips if I had unlimited storage space...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Key lime seems a great color for zip zip! It isn’t huge so you get a bright color and it’s not a giant billboard.
> I love the zip zip...don’t like LV Alma, which is the bag zip zip is homaging, but I could have a dozen zip zips if I had unlimited storage space...


I find the zip zip to be a very good style....easy to use,  big enough,  but not oversized,  not heavy, and with the brown leather trim (pebbled version) or without the trim (saffiano version) it's a very good looking handbag.


----------



## aerinha

Bought a lot of ten older dooneys mostly to get this bone with burnt cedar trim AWL carrier.  While there were two other AWL bags in it I thought of keeping I (so far) am only keeping this rectangular carrier. Can't decide if it is beige or the same khaki as the first carrier I debuted last week. Light is bad at this time of year. 



I almost kept a black and burnt cedar carrier one size down from the bone. I read that size is rare but I am not sure I want it


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I find the zip zip to be a very good style....easy to use,  big enough,  but not oversized,  not heavy, and with the brown leather trim (pebbled version) or without the trim (saffiano version) it's a very good looking handbag.


Have you noticed QVC isn't selling this much lately.  They used to have a gazillion colors now I just see like 3 or 4!  Are they phasing out of the Q?


----------



## momjules

This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!


Merry Christmas to me!!!

Merry Christmas to everyone!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


I was in TJ Maxx last night and they had this bag. My first time seeing the Florentine Toscana in person and it is gorgeous. It was in perfect condition too. But of course I'm not in the market for another red bag. Enjoy yours!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


*MJ:*  enjoy your new treasure.  The Red Toscana front pocket satchel is an eye-catcher for sure.   Beautiful leather, stunning stitching and style details, and a perfect red color.  Happy holiday.

Did you get the small or the regular size?   Just curious.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


 She is a beautiful red bag!  Enjoy! 
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> She is a beautiful red bag!  Enjoy!
> Merry Christmas to you too!


*RN*:  you were the leader of the Toscana Red handbag lovers.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


Merry Christmas to you!! Yes, the red Toscana is stunning. Enjoy .


----------



## swags

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


I love it! Very pretty red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  you were the leader of the Toscana Red handbag lovers.


Hi LJ!
Thanks! I fell fast and hard over the Toscana line, especially in red!  It's such a beautiful line of styles and colors. I'm still thinking about the side zip satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> Thanks! I fell fast and hard over the Toscana line, especially in red!  It's such a beautiful line of styles and colors. I'm still thinking about the side zip satchel.


I have carried my side zip tote twice now as a laptop tote. I love it! The web strap is great for a tote like that. Plus the leather is stunning all by itself!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> Thanks! I fell fast and hard over the Toscana line, especially in red!  It's such a beautiful line of styles and colors. I'm still thinking about the side zip satchel.


*RN:*  I know you wore your red Toscana domed satchel a lot and it seemed to hold up well,  even in the rain.   After all this time....how is the handbag doing in terms of scratches, dents, and other signs of wear?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I have carried my side zip tote twice now as a laptop tote. I love it! The web strap is great for a tote like that. Plus the leather is stunning all by itself!



Hi KC!
I'm happy you love your side zip! It's a very stunning bag! agree about the web strap. It feels so comfortable, especially when I loaded my satchel for my carry on. 
I hope you're enjoying this Holiday Season!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I know you wore your red Toscana domed satchel a lot and it seemed to hold up well,  even in the rain.   After all this time....how is the handbag doing in terms of scratches, dents, and other signs of wear?


Hi LJ!
I wore it every day for the first four months, then 2-3 times a week for the next 3 months, then sadly it's been banished to the closet since then. I moved into my tote phase in May and I've been in that phase ever since. I think about pulling it out every now and then but it's yet to happen. I did pull it out just now to take a few pics so you can see what it looks like as of today. The flash picture shows a small scratch, but it's hard to see without the flash, and I noticed those scratches would come and go when I carried it.  The inside is still pretty clean. No scratches in the leather. I'm happy I pulled it out because I found one of my favorite pens in one of the slip pockets and lots of change in the inside zip pocket. 

Okay, I don't know how to resize my pics and they're apparently too large to add to this post. Pics to follow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I know you wore your red Toscana domed satchel a lot and it seemed to hold up well,  even in the rain.   After all this time....how is the handbag doing in terms of scratches, dents, and other signs of wear?


It won't let me upload my pics. It's saying the files are too large. Sometimes that happens and when I try again later it works. I have to run a errands then pick up the grandkids. I'll try again later.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I wore it every day for the first four months, then 2-3 times a week for the next 3 months, then sadly it's been banished to the closet since then. I moved into my tote phase in May and I've been in that phase ever since. I think about pulling it out every now and then but it's yet to happen. I did pull it out just now to take a few pics so you can see what it looks like as of today. The flash picture shows a small scratch, but it's hard to see without the flash, and I noticed those scratches would come and go when I carried it.  The inside is still pretty clean. No scratches in the leather. I'm happy I pulled it out because I found one of my favorite pens in one of the slip pockets and lots of change in the inside zip pocket.
> 
> Okay, I don't know how to resize my pics and they're apparently too large to add to this post. Pics to follow.



I email them to myself and when email asks what size to send them as I pick medium, resave and then upload


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> I email them to myself and when email asks what size to send them as I pick medium, resave and then upload


Are you guys able to upload from your phone? Since they no longer have the app, I have not posted pictures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> I email them to myself and when email asks what size to send them as I pick medium, resave and then upload


Hi A!
I used to be able to do that. But about 3 months ago I couldn't get my email app to work. It allows me to change the size of the photos, but when I hit Send, it says "Sending Failed". My history is gone too. So I've been saving my pics directly to my drive and I can't resize them. But now that I've typed all this I'm going to try to email them again. It's been about 2 months since I've tried. 
Nope. Still won't send. In fact, there are emails in my outbox from September that failed. Maybe it's time to figure out how fix it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Are you guys able to upload from your phone? Since they no longer have the app, I have not posted pictures.


I just tried to upload from my phone and it's still saying my images are too large.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> I used to be able to do that. But about 3 months ago I couldn't get my email app to work. It allows me to change the size of the photos, but when I hit Send, it says "Sending Failed". My history is gone too. So I've been saving my pics directly to my drive and I can't resize them. But now that I've typed all this I'm going to try to email them again. It's been about 2 months since I've tried.
> Nope. Still won't send. In fact, there are emails in my outbox from September that failed. Maybe it's time to figure out how fix it.


When was the last time you powered your phone all the way off?  Sometimes fully powering down for 5 minutes fixes a lot.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> I used to be able to do that. But about 3 months ago I couldn't get my email app to work. It allows me to change the size of the photos, but when I hit Send, it says "Sending Failed". My history is gone too. So I've been saving my pics directly to my drive and I can't resize them. But now that I've typed all this I'm going to try to email them again. It's been about 2 months since I've tried.
> Nope. Still won't send. In fact, there are emails in my outbox from September that failed. Maybe it's time to figure out how fix it.


Thanks RN....I hope you get some help. We all need IT on standby .


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!


She is stunning!!!!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> When was the last time you powered your phone all the way off?  Sometimes fully powering down for 5 minutes fixes a lot.


I power it off a lot. (Old phone, long story!) When I tried to send emails, in addition to getting the Sending Failed message, I'd get "Failure to Logon to [my email address]". When I tried to log on it said I was on. When I tried to logout I was still on. Yesterday, after my post about trying again, I deleted my email so I could start over from the beginning. Now the message is, "Cannot safely connect to the server."


----------



## RuedeNesle

@lavenderjunkie Fingers crossed it continues to let me upload pics so I can show you the back and the inside in my next post. These are two of the pics I took yesterday. Top: Without the flash. Bottom: With the flash.


----------



## RuedeNesle

The last two pictures taken yesterday. The inside (no flash) and back (with flash).


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 3913346
> View attachment 3913347
> 
> @lavenderjunkie Fingers crossed it continues to let me upload pics so I can show you the back and the inside in my next post. These are two of the pics I took yesterday. Top: Without the flash. Bottom: With the flash.


RN, she is aging beautifully—Just like we are (hehe)!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Wow, they do ‘relax’ quite a bit...!
I think...hm. The extreme structure was one of the things that influenced me to buy mine. Maybe I will pass on the front pocket satchel after all. That grey though!
Thank you for posting these pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> RN, she is aging beautifully—*Just like we are (hehe)!!*



I'm sure you are, but I'm aging like the Dooney bag I found on the floor of my sister's closet, under a pile shoes! 
Thanks! I really should put her back in the rotation. That's the downside of my red bag obsession. No matter which bag I pick, it's going to be red, so a lot of my red bags get neglected.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sure you are, but I'm aging like the Dooney bag I found on the floor of my sister's closet, under a pile shoes!
> Thanks! I really should put her back in the rotation. That's the downside of my red bag obsession. No matter which bag I pick, it's going to be red, so a lot of my red bags get neglected.


I’m sure you are aging beautifully! I turned 50 in September and I have decided to let my natural gray come in. I can’t believe it! However I am very excited about it and fully embracing this decade.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I’m sure you are aging beautifully! I turned 50 in September and I have decided to let my natural gray come in. I can’t believe it! However I am very excited about it and fully embracing my fifth decade.


Happy belated 50th Birthday! Thanks! I've been letting my natural gray come out for years. (I'm over 60.) I hadn't dyed it in over 15 years, then I dyed it a couple of years ago "just because" , but I'm back to my natural gray.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy belated 50th Birthday! Thanks! I've been letting my natural gray come out for years. (I'm over 60.) I hadn't dyed it in over 15 years, then I dyed it a couple of years ago "just because" , but I'm back to my natural gray.


Thanks for the birthday wishes!
I have been thinking about this for over a year. I am only about 11 weeks in and I know it is a long process. Praying I can stay strong. 
Last year I began noticing how beautiful the gray was on women my age.....so hoping it comes in a color I like.
Already saving money and not spending time in “the chair”!  Kc


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


Success! They're BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


Love!  I want this color and the espresso.  They look so rich and sophisticated!


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> Love!  I want this color and the espresso.  They look so rich and sophisticated!


I have an Espresso Toscana as well......it is the crossbody. Next time she is out of her storage bag I will try to remember to take a pic. I agree the espresso is rich. Now I want a RED one . The price is good right now but I just don’t need another bag....sigh.....


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> I have an Espresso Toscana as well......it is the crossbody. Next time she is out of her storage bag I will try to remember to take a pic. I agree the espresso is rich. Now I want a RED one . The price is good right now but I just don’t need another bag....sigh.....


You will love the red!  It is the best and happiest red I've ever seen!  I have it in the larger domed satchel and love it!  I moved in to my red Coach Rogue but still like the Dooney Toscana red better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


MrsKC:  They are both beautiful.  I promised myself no more handbags,  but even tho I have the Toscana in Bordeaux,  your pictures make me want another one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> I wore it every day for the first four months, then 2-3 times a week for the next 3 months, then sadly it's been banished to the closet since then. I moved into my tote phase in May and I've been in that phase ever since. I think about pulling it out every now and then but it's yet to happen. I did pull it out just now to take a few pics so you can see what it looks like as of today. The flash picture shows a small scratch, but it's hard to see without the flash, and I noticed those scratches would come and go when I carried it.  The inside is still pretty clean. No scratches in the leather. I'm happy I pulled it out because I found one of my favorite pens in one of the slip pockets and lots of change in the inside zip pocket.
> 
> Okay, I don't know how to resize my pics and they're apparently too large to add to this post. Pics to follow.


*RN*:  thanks for the 'wear' report and the pictures.   Your Red Toscana Domed Satchel is still beautiful and it's in great shape.  I'm glad it's holding up so well.  Do you condition the leather?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  thanks for the 'wear' report and the pictures.   Your Red Toscana Domed Satchel is still beautiful and it's in great shape.  I'm glad it's holding up so well.  Do you condition the leather?


You're welcome LJ!
Thanks! It's holding up well! No, I don't condition the leather. The only thing I've ever done was put water on the front and gently wipe it with a Cottonelle wipe when I spilled coffee all over the front.


----------



## Bagmedic

MrsKC said:


> I have an Espresso Toscana as well......it is the crossbody. Next time she is out of her storage bag I will try to remember to take a pic. I agree the espresso is rich. Now I want a RED one . The price is good right now but I just don’t need another bag....sigh.....


I was just on the site.  Which crossbody do you have?  They seem to have several styles.  I'm also thinking of trying a hobo.  I want something in the espresso and something in bordeaux and possibly the green.  Gotta figure out what style in which color.  Really should only buy one!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


Stunning beauties!! I love the red, but that bordeaux is amazing. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> View attachment 3912055
> 
> This is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone!!



That is one gorgeous red bag MJ! It looks to be in perfect condition. LoVe it!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Bagmedic said:


> I was just on the site.  Which crossbody do you have?  They seem to have several styles.  I'm also thinking of trying a hobo.  I want something in the espresso and something in bordeaux and possibly the green.  Gotta figure out what style in which color.  Really should only buy one!


It’s called the crossbody hobo. I also would like to try the hobo (not crossbody).....if I purchase another one. If you are going to do it, you should do it while the prices are good!


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436


Stunning!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I was just on the site.  Which crossbody do you have?  They seem to have several styles.  I'm also thinking of trying a hobo.  I want something in the espresso and something in bordeaux and possibly the green.  Gotta figure out what style in which color.  Really should only buy one!


The deeper colors in the Toscana leather are all beautiful.... navy, pine green, Bordeaux, espresso,  you can't make a bad choice.   And the red is a beautiful shade of red and looks great also.   And the bone is very elegant and worth owning also.  It's a very hard choice.  I generally prefer blues and wine shades,  and the navy Toscana with the contrast stitching is stunning, perhaps my favorite of all the colors.  But surprisingly the pine green is also very high on my list.   The pine is very dark and rich,  quite neutral.
And I'm lusting after another Bordeaux after seeing those photos posted yesterday.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> The deeper colors in the Toscana leather are all beautiful.... navy, pine green, Bordeaux, espresso,  you can't make a bad choice.   And the red is a beautiful shade of red and looks great also.   And the bone is very elegant and worth owning also.  It's a very hard choice.  I generally prefer blues and wine shades,  and the navy Toscana with the contrast stitching is stunning, perhaps my favorite of all the colors.  But surprisingly the pine green is also very high on my list.   The pine is very dark and rich,  quite neutral.
> And I'm lusting after another Bordeaux after seeing those photos posted yesterday.
> 
> Happy shopping.


Now you're making it hard.. ):  I want something in every color!  I can't tell you how many bags I've purchased recently between the Dooney sales and Coach SAS!  It needs to stop!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Ok, trying to upload my two Bordeaux Toscanas. One is the satchel and one is the side zip tote.  Kc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913435
> View attachment 3913436



These are gorgeous KC. I had ordered that same side zip satchel twice in that color. Had to send both back due to very uneven color sand other issues. I wanted it so much but the condition was unacceptable. Dare I try again? I have had very bad luck with my Toscana orders. I've sent seven back and had to make compromises on the few I kept. I just don't understand why these bags are continually being sent out in this condition. Why is Dooney not concerned about their brand and quality? 

I have come across several who have had to return and yet others have received beautiful bags. It's very frustrating. Soon I think I'm going to post pictures of what I've received so far. It will be somewhat informative as to what one might receive.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> These are gorgeous KC. I had ordered that same side zip satchel twice in that color. Had to send both back due to very uneven color sand other issues. I wanted it so much but the condition was unacceptable. Dare I try again? I have had very bad luck with my Toscana orders. I've sent seven back and had to make compromises on the few I kept. I just don't understand why these bags are continually being sent out in this condition. Why is Dooney not concerned about their brand and quality?
> 
> I have come across several who have had to return and yet others have received beautiful bags. It's very frustrating. Soon I think I'm going to post pictures of what I've received so far. It will be somewhat informative as to what one might receive.


I wish you had received ones that you were happy with—you just never know what you will get. I have been happy with all three of mine. In the pic, the tote looks dented....but it is not. I don’t know why it is appearing that way.
I guess you only try again if you want to hassle with it. It can be time consuming and simply frustrating.

This summer I bought a small Lexington in blush from ILD for $119. I really wanted something in that color. I did keep the bag (and carried it quite a bit). The edges where the leather is sealed are not completely smooth and it does bug me. However, I knew I could not keep this color perfect and had color transfer after just a few carries. So, I decided for the price just to keep it. I guess that is what it comes down to. If it does not completely meet our expectations, can we deal with it for the price? It’s an individual choice. 
Hope you are enjoying this weekend. I have been in the kitchen all morning .  Kc


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> These are gorgeous KC. I had ordered that same side zip satchel twice in that color. Had to send both back due to very uneven color sand other issues. I wanted it so much but the condition was unacceptable. Dare I try again? I have had very bad luck with my Toscana orders. I've sent seven back and had to make compromises on the few I kept. I just don't understand why these bags are continually being sent out in this condition. Why is Dooney not concerned about their brand and quality?
> 
> I have come across several who have had to return and yet others have received beautiful bags. It's very frustrating. Soon I think I'm going to post pictures of what I've received so far. It will be somewhat informative as to what one might receive.


I haven't ordered too many Toscanas....only have one and it was perfect.  I've had issues with regular Florentine though.  Its like Dooney doesn't care about their reputation.  They can't keep riding on their quality of yesteryear.


----------



## Dooneysta

Is there a Toscana clubhouse..?? We SHOULD post pics so we know what to expect, what color deviation is ‘normal’ and whether they are more defect-prone than the norm. 
I’ve been happy as far as receiving in good shape. Their being magnets for scuffs and gouges, now...you had better not be the kind who gets hung up on that.
But really, it’s good to work on BECOMING a person who doesn’t need a thing to be flawless. It’s not the same as ‘ugly’ or ‘worthless’.
I struggle with this in newer handbags (don’t mind scuffed up vintage bags)so I’d certainly appreciate your pictures!!


----------



## aerinha

I have owned four Toscana bags.  Two had "twizzles" which is my terms for long kind of twirly looking raised sections that I hesitate to call pebbling because pebbling is the grain being raised and these resemble stretch marks (like you get after pregnancy).  The bags with twizzles seem to be lighter in color than those withoug and really just don't wow me.  However, bags without them in my experience have a more saturated color and are just breathtaking.  It put the brakes in my buying any I don't see in person first,


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Bagmedic said:


> I was just on the site.  Which crossbody do you have?  They seem to have several styles.  I'm also thinking of trying a hobo.  I want something in the espresso and something in bordeaux and possibly the green.  Gotta figure out what style in which color.  Really should only buy one!


You must be my twin!  When Dooney came out with the Toscana I mapped out styles and colors so I could have each style and color.  I never completed the list but did get a few.  

Sometimes I wish they made handbags like Christmas tree lights and you could just press a button and change the color.


----------



## Bagmedic

LifeIsDucky said:


> You must be my twin!  When Dooney came out with the Toscana I mapped out styles and colors so I could have each style and color.  I never completed the list but did get a few.
> 
> Sometimes I wish they made handbags like Christmas tree lights and you could just press a button and change the color.


Sounds like you should try to make that a reality!


----------



## Dooneysta

Well, legitimately making it change color to your eye ‘would’ be possible if you figured out how to change the wavelengths the handbag is absorbing (temporarily).
That’s a tall order.
You could have a clear bag or semi-opaque that had led running around, say, the seams/edges and you press a button to change the led color. I doubt you could achieve much shade subtlety, but it’d be cool.
Or, you could compromise and only have a couple colors. There’s a product called... SolarDust, I think?? that you apply, and when it’s heated or cooled it changes color, pretty vividly. You can see videos of people like, blow drying shoes sprayed with it. It’s a neat effect but super vivid. Maybe if you could internally heat the sides of the bag, thermal elements between the leather and lining, you could color change on demand. 

Sounds like a raging fire waiting to happen though


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> Well, legitimately making it change color to your eye ‘would’ be possible if you figured out how to change the wavelengths the handbag is absorbing (temporarily).
> That’s a tall order.
> You could have a clear bag or semi-opaque that had led running around, say, the seams/edges and you press a button to change the led color. I doubt you could achieve much shade subtlety, but it’d be cool.
> Or, you could compromise and only have a couple colors. There’s a product called... SolarDust, I think?? that you apply, and when it’s heated or cooled it changes color, pretty vividly. You can see videos of people like, blow drying shoes sprayed with it. It’s a neat effect but super vivid. Maybe if you could internally heat the sides of the bag, thermal elements between the leather and lining, you could color change on demand.
> 
> Sounds like a raging fire waiting to happen though


That solution would certainly help the space/storage issue!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Well, legitimately making it change color to your eye ‘would’ be possible if you figured out how to change the wavelengths the handbag is absorbing (temporarily).
> That’s a tall order.
> You could have a clear bag or semi-opaque that had led running around, say, the seams/edges and you press a button to change the led color. I doubt you could achieve much shade subtlety, but it’d be cool.
> Or, you could compromise and only have a couple colors. There’s a product called... SolarDust, I think?? that you apply, and when it’s heated or cooled it changes color, pretty vividly. You can see videos of people like, blow drying shoes sprayed with it. It’s a neat effect but super vivid. Maybe if you could internally heat the sides of the bag, thermal elements between the leather and lining, you could color change on demand.
> 
> Sounds like a raging fire waiting to happen though


And what about color transfer issues?????


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Sounds like a raging fire waiting to happen though [/QUOTE]

Oh my!  It would melt my chocolate!  I never leave home without it.  
The Solardust sounds a-mazing.  My 5 year old nieces would LOVE that.  They spent a half hour playing with a double-sided sequin pillow.  When you rub your hand over the sequins, they loosely flip over and change color.     Technology these days!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> And what about color transfer issues?????



What are people wearing that they have all the color transfer issues??
I can’t recall more than one bag I’ve ever had clothes rub off on, and it was a STARK white very soft leather...
Am I just not seeing a bunch of rampant stains I have..? Or is it mostly confined to certain fabrics or colors..?
I guess I don’t wear a lot of super dark wash jeans, and I don’t wear black at all, or hardly (seven dogs)...
I’m getting paranoid now that all my bags are colorsplotched and I haven’t noticed!!


----------



## Dooneysta

LifeIsDucky said:


> Sounds like a raging fire waiting to happen though



Oh my!  It would melt my chocolate!  I never leave home without it. 
The Solardust sounds a-mazing.  My 5 year old nieces would LOVE that.  They spent a half hour playing with a double-sided sequin pillow.  When you rub your hand over the sequins, they loosely flip over and change color.     Technology these days![/QUOTE]

Now I’m tempted to try solar dust on a white bag...where can I get a cheap white leather Dooney...mix (its powdered) into like some Angelus leather clear sealant, maybe...
If you google ‘solarcolordust’ and ask for videos, like the second result is a pretty good brief example...
There are paints that change when they get wet- maybe not good for a bag but great for shoes for the nieces!


----------



## Nana61256

Used my Christmas bonus to get the Brielle Satchel and matching wallet in the Desert color.   I love this handbag!   Light weight and easy access with good organization.


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> What are people wearing that they have all the color transfer issues??
> I can’t recall more than one bag I’ve ever had clothes rub off on, and it was a STARK white very soft leather...
> Am I just not seeing a bunch of rampant stains I have..? Or is it mostly confined to certain fabrics or colors..?
> I guess I don’t wear a lot of super dark wash jeans, and I don’t wear black at all, or hardly (seven dogs)...
> I’m getting paranoid now that all my bags are colorsplotched and I haven’t noticed!!



I carry my purses to work along with my lunch in a big Lands End tote, whose current incarantion is lined in kelly green, which "greens" the corners of my lighter bags.  It mostly wiped off my blone Florentine dixon with a damp cloth, but some lingered.  I think for others it could be dark jeans.  Mine, which are washed before I wear them, still stained my living room chair and even after multiple washings still leave blue residue in the shower after I get out.


----------



## Bagmedic

A mini play date!  Mini Tucker and newly acquired Mini Barlow in blue Tiverton Plaid.  I wanted the gray plaid so will hold out to see if QVC gets any returns.  I loved it in the red plaid they had but I already had the Tucker!  Hoping the gray comes back in stock via a return.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3915060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my Christmas bonus to get the Brielle Satchel and matching wallet in the Desert color.   I love this handbag!   Light weight and easy access with good organization.


Very classy.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> What are people wearing that they have all the color transfer issues??
> I can’t recall more than one bag I’ve ever had clothes rub off on, and it was a STARK white very soft leather...
> Am I just not seeing a bunch of rampant stains I have..? Or is it mostly confined to certain fabrics or colors..?
> I guess I don’t wear a lot of super dark wash jeans, and I don’t wear black at all, or hardly (seven dogs)...
> I’m getting paranoid now that all my bags are colorsplotched and I haven’t noticed!!


  We were discussing a future technology where you could change the color of a handbag so we wouldn't have to buy one in every color.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> We were discussing a future technology where you could change the color of a handbag so we wouldn't have to buy one in every color.



theoretically possible but a long way out. 
You could invent some way to control how light absorbs/reflects off the material which would affect the color you perceive. That would be some crazy space age material.
Probably the ‘easier’ thing would be to put an implant in your eye. They already have rudimentary implants for letting people who went blind in certain ways see again, though they don’t see colors yet. The cyborg future is now!!
I don’t know why you’d want a color-altering implant in your eye though cause you’re the only one who will benefit. Everyone else will still see the old bag.
I think handbag designers are safe for a long time, short of apocalyptic dystopian pitfalls or a tectonic shift in human tendency to materialism. 

Even if I had a color changing Dooney I wouldn’t be happy with one shape. They’d still sell us a bunch of styles. But it would save you having multiples of a style in different colors, which I do.


----------



## BadWolf10

Hubby spoiled me this year. Saffiano east west shopper in Cranberry, pebble grain small lexington in cranberry,  and my first pair of Uggs. 

Merry Christmas!!!!![emoji300] [emoji301] [emoji319] [emoji320]


----------



## anabg

Hello. I got my first dooney this Xmas. I don't know much about the brand.  I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me what the interior is made of..  It feels like leather but not sure..  Even though we celebrate at my mother's, I already moved out of the bag I was carrying. [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

anabg said:


> Hello. I got my first dooney this Xmas. I don't know much about the brand.  I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me what the interior is made of..  It feels like leather but not sure..  Even though we celebrate at my mother's, I already moved out of the bag I was carrying. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3915452
> View attachment 3915453


Gorgeous bag!!!! Congrats!!! Yep, it's a leather lining. I don't own this bag, but it's in the Cambridge line. The leather liner holds up quite well from what I understand. It is beautiful! Enjoy!!


----------



## anabg

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!! Congrats!!! Yep, it's a leather lining. I don't own this bag, but it's in the Cambridge line. The leather liner holds up quite well from what I understand. It's is beautiful! Enjoy!!


Thanks so much. It felt like leather but couldn't find it in the description on their website. I only have one other bag lined with leather, a coach 1941 bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

anabg said:


> Thanks so much. It felt like leather but couldn't find it in the description on their website. I only have one other bag lined with leather, a coach 1941 bag.


I have several Dooney bags. They are beautifully made, and they last for years.  Oh and they are addictive [emoji6]


----------



## MrsKC

anabg said:


> Hello. I got my first dooney this Xmas. I don't know much about the brand.  I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me what the interior is made of..  It feels like leather but not sure..  Even though we celebrate at my mother's, I already moved out of the bag I was carrying. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3915452
> View attachment 3915453


Your Cambridge is lovely and it does look like the leather lining. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Hubby spoiled me this year. Saffiano east west shopper in Cranberry, pebble grain small lexington in cranberry,  and my first pair of Uggs.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!!!![emoji300] [emoji301] [emoji319] [emoji320]
> View attachment 3915434


Wow! he did good girl! Loving everything! Merry Christmas!


----------



## anabg

MrsKC said:


> Wow! he did good girl! Loving everything! Merry Christmas!





MrsKC said:


> Your Cambridge is lovely and it does look like the leather lining. Merry Christmas!





BadWolf10 said:


> I have several Dooney bags. They are beautifully made, and they last for years.  Oh and they are addictive [emoji6]


Thanks everyone. What would you guys pair this color with in terms of clothing?  I like it but have never owned anything in a color like this. Merry Xmas!!


----------



## BadWolf10

anabg said:


> Thanks everyone. What would you guys pair this color with in terms of clothing?  I like it but have never owned anything in a color like this. Merry Xmas!!


Honestly,  I would wear it with anything. I choose my color by my mood. 

I think it would look great with blues, teal, grays, deep reds like burgundy or cranberry, and of course any neutral colors.


----------



## anabg

BadWolf10 said:


> Honestly,  I would wear it with anything. I choose my color by my mood.
> 
> I think it would look great with blues, teal, grays, deep reds like burgundy or cranberry, and of course any neutral colors.


Thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

Yesterday I received my GInger Pouchette in Cognac from Belks. It is much larger than expected (which I like) and surprisingly pliable. I have a pic with it next to my Cognac Tassel Tote for size comparison as well as comparison of the difference in Cognac colors across the seasons.
If you are interested in the pouchette—I have only seen this one at Belks. Which, BTW, I was impressed with the way Belks packed the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Yesterday I received my GInger Pouchette in Cognac from Belks. It is much larger than expected (which I like) and surprisingly pliable. I have a pic with it next to my Cognac Tassel Tote for size comparison as well as comparison of the difference in Cognac colors across the seasons.
> If you are interested in the pouchette—I have only seen this one at Belks. Which, BTW, I was impressed with the way Belks packed the bag.


Hi KC!
She's a beauty! I'm happy you like her size.
Happy New Year!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> She's a beauty! I'm happy you like her size.
> Happy New Year!


Thanks RN!! Happy New Year! Hope you are enjoying your weekend and holiday. It is SO COLD in IN this weekend. Weather Channel says -8 when we wake up tomorrow....bbbbrrrrrr....


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN!! Happy New Year! Hope you are enjoying your weekend and holiday. It is SO COLD in IN this weekend. Weather Channel says -8 when we wake up tomorrow....bbbbrrrrrr....


I am, thanks!
-8? That's COLD! Stay in if you can and stay warm! Safe travels if you have to venture out!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Yesterday I received my GInger Pouchette in Cognac from Belks. It is much larger than expected (which I like) and surprisingly pliable. I have a pic with it next to my Cognac Tassel Tote for size comparison as well as comparison of the difference in Cognac colors across the seasons.
> If you are interested in the pouchette—I have only seen this one at Belks. Which, BTW, I was impressed with the way Belks packed the bag.


You new cognac color  Pouchette is a beauty.  I love the color.  It's interesting how much the color has changed over the years.  I have a Dooney cognac color croco tote,  from many years ago,  a Sara style,  and it's on the lighter side of the cognac color scale.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> You new cognac color  Pouchette is a beauty.  I love the color.  It's interesting how much the color has changed over the years.  I have a Dooney cognac color croco tote,  from many years ago,  a Sara style,  and it's on the lighter side of the cognac color scale.


Thank you LJ. What I also noticed is that my two City Croco bags (large Dawson and small Lafayette ) are extremely stiff compared to this one. I like the pliability of this one. Happy New Year! Stay warm tonight!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Thank you LJ. What I also noticed is that my two City Croco bags (large Dawson and small Lafayette ) are extremely stiff compared to this one. I like the pliability of this one. Happy New Year! Stay warm tonight!


MrsKC:  Happy New Year to you too.  I plan to stay in the building tonight... any visiting I do will be through heated hallways.  And as long as I can push the elevator button,  I should make it home safely.

I've also noticed that the newer croco handbags look like a softer leather.  I think that will be great for many of the styles.   I don't mind a structured or thicker leather for totes and domed satchels,  but for drawstrings, hobos, cross bodys, and handbags with a pleat or draped top, a softer leather will be a big improvement.


----------



## MrsKC

Have fun staying in the building!
I will be staying under my electric blanket.


----------



## BadWolf10

I have a decision to make, help!!! I ordered the chestnut bag on the 12 days if Dooney. Love the bag and love the color, but I just received the Gracie in elephant with tmoro trim.  So do I keep the chestnut,  exchange for desert, or return it and get something else.....


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a decision to make, help!!! I ordered the chestnut bag on the 12 days if Dooney. Love the bag and love the color, but I just received the Gracie in elephant with tmoro trim.  So do I keep the chestnut,  exchange for desert, or return it and get something else.....
> 
> View attachment 3921960
> View attachment 3921961


I don’t know!! Hard decision!


----------



## buffalochick

Too difficult a decision to make, so keep both.  Easy, done.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a decision to make, help!!! I ordered the chestnut bag on the 12 days if Dooney. Love the bag and love the color, but I just received the Gracie in elephant with tmoro trim.  So do I keep the chestnut,  exchange for desert, or return it and get something else.....
> 
> View attachment 3921960
> View attachment 3921961



I love the Chestnut!!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a decision to make, help!!! I ordered the chestnut bag on the 12 days if Dooney. Love the bag and love the color, but I just received the Gracie in elephant with tmoro trim.  So do I keep the chestnut,  exchange for desert, or return it and get something else.....
> 
> View attachment 3921960
> View attachment 3921961


Hmm, I would exchange for desert.


----------



## SDfromND

This little cutie just got delivered - adorable


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3923380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little cutie just got delivered - adorable


Very nice.  What is the name of the color?


----------



## SDfromND

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.  What is the name of the color?


Dusty blue...I was concerned I wouldn’t like it, that it might be too “baby blue” since I ordered online and hadn’t seen in person but I love it!! Such a cute little bag - perfect!


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a decision to make, help!!! I ordered the chestnut bag on the 12 days if Dooney. Love the bag and love the color, but I just received the Gracie in elephant with tmoro trim.  So do I keep the chestnut,  exchange for desert, or return it and get something else.....
> 
> View attachment 3921960
> View attachment 3921961


I vote for chestnut; that’s a pretty bag, and I always associate that sort of color with very nice handbags...noticeable without being loud and if a company is letting leather basically look like leather, they must be confident in its innate qualities...that sort of thing.


----------



## Dooneysta

QVC’s Large Lafayette leather version of the Dawson in Teal arrived yesterday!
Holy cow, this is a gigantic bag. I ‘think’ the measurements put it slightly larger than the City leather Large Dawson, which is already huge...very saturated interesting color rubbing, the only points to dock are I think a bag this gigantic should have a one-inch width strap at least. 
I’ll post a pic of the vast size...


----------



## Dooneysta

So here it is next to the largest jar that Yankee Candle makes...this is a fairly common object that people are likely to be familiar with. It’s a good size candle!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

Up close of the color variegation and the embossing texture, very nice. I’m glad I went for teal though I usually am too wimpy for bright colors; might have to go for Charcoal too though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924185
> 
> Up close of the color variegation and the embossing texture, very nice. I’m glad I went for teal though I usually am too wimpy for bright colors; might have to go for Charcoal too though.


She's beautiful! I'm glad you stepped out of your color comfort zone. I think you going love looking at this color, especially in the sunlight! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924185
> 
> Up close of the color variegation and the embossing texture, very nice. I’m glad I went for teal though I usually am too wimpy for bright colors; might have to go for Charcoal too though.


It’s a beautiful color. I love Dooney croco. I have a large Dawson as well.....yes, they are large.


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924170
> 
> QVC’s Large Lafayette leather version of the Dawson in Teal arrived yesterday!
> Holy cow, this is a gigantic bag. I ‘think’ the measurements put it slightly larger than the City leather Large Dawson, which is already huge...very saturated interesting color rubbing, the only points to dock are I think a bag this gigantic should have a one-inch width strap at least.
> I’ll post a pic of the vast size...


I love the color!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924185
> 
> Up close of the color variegation and the embossing texture, very nice. I’m glad I went for teal though I usually am too wimpy for bright colors; might have to go for Charcoal too though.


Well done.  I adore the color and the croco.  You picked a winner.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

SDfromND said:


> Dusty blue...I was concerned I wouldn’t like it, that it might be too “baby blue” since I ordered online and hadn’t seen in person but I love it!! Such a cute little bag - perfect!


I love the dusty blue pebbled leather from Dooney.  It's a beautiful color and seems to go with a lot of other colors.  I'm not sure what I would have named it,  but it's not a 'dusty' shade to me.... and that's a good thing.  I have the pebbled zip zip in dusty blue.


----------



## Bagmedic

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3924180
> 
> So here it is next to the largest jar that Yankee Candle makes...this is a fairly common object that people are likely to be familiar with. It’s a good size candle!!!


Wow!  It is like you can stack two of them inside!  I do like big bags!  Very nice and great color!  It is nice to sometimes pick something you typically wouldn't and change it up!


----------



## BadWolf10

I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]


----------



## SDfromND

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928225


Such a fun sunny color - love!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928225


It's not your fault. How could anyone resist such a pretty bag at such a great price? 
Congrats on your ebay sale,and on your new beauty!


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928225



For a bad girl, you have excellent taste!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928225


*BW:*  enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color and it's perfect to brighten up things this time of year.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color and it's perfect to brighten up things this time of year.


It's definitely dreary here in the midwest.... a little sunshine would do us all good [emoji6]


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> For a bad girl, you have excellent taste!


If loving Dooney is wrong, I don't wanna be right [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to report on the Dooney that arrived today from the ILD pebbled leather sale.   I bought the Plum Satchel with the large front pocket (R80004).  This is a remake of the same handbag that was done in Samba leather a few years ago.   Instead of the hanging heart there is a square Dooney logo patch on the pocket.  A big improvement as far as I'm concerned.  I have the Samba version in a soft dusty denim color.  I would have bought more at that time,  but that hanging heart added weight to the bag and the look wasn't my favorite either.  The look of the pebbled version is much nicer.

Dooney has done this shape,  without the front pocket in saffiano leather and also recently in Claremont.   I think they called it the Sydney.   They also did this shape in Alto leather a few years ago.

Of course the Samba leather was softer,  but the pebble leather is nice and feels very thick.   The color of the plum is a deep eggplant purple.  It's probably a little lighter color in daylight.  The detachable shoulder strap is about 42" end to end and 3/4" wide.  It's noticeably wider than most of the other straps on pebble leather Dooneys.   And the clips on the end of the straps are very large too.  There are D rings to connect the straps at either end of the zipper top.

The only negative I can see is that the interior pockets aren't trimmed in leather.   The bag is lined in the standard red Dooney cotton lining with the normal pocket set-up.   List price is $268,  and it was $134 on sale.   Well worth the price for the size and overall quality of the handbag.  Functionally it's just about the perfect satchel for me..... wide base, rolled handles, zip closure and large front pocket.

I'm hoping Dooney will introduce the pebbled leather version in a rainbow of colors.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to report on the Dooney that arrived today from the ILD pebbled leather sale.   I bought the Plum Satchel with the large front pocket (R80004).  This is a remake of the same handbag that was done in Samba leather a few years ago.   Instead of the hanging heart there is a square Dooney logo patch on the pocket.  A big improvement as far as I'm concerned.  I have the Samba version in a soft dusty denim color.  I would have bought more at that time,  but that hanging heart added weight to the bag and the look wasn't my favorite either.  The look of the pebbled version is much nicer.
> 
> Dooney has done this shape,  without the front pocket in saffiano leather and also recently in Claremont.   I think they called it the Sydney.   They also did this shape in Alto leather a few years ago.
> 
> Of course the Samba leather was softer,  but the pebble leather is nice and feels very thick.   The color of the plum is a deep eggplant purple.  It's probably a little lighter color in daylight.  The detachable shoulder strap is about 42" end to end and 3/4" wide.  It's noticeably wider than most of the other straps on pebble leather Dooneys.   And the clips on the end of the straps are very large too.  There are D rings to connect the straps at either end of the zipper top.
> 
> The only negative I can see is that the interior pockets aren't trimmed in leather.   The bag is lined in the standard red Dooney cotton lining with the normal pocket set-up.   List price is $268,  and it was $134 on sale.   Well worth the price for the size and overall quality of the handbag.  Functionally it's just about the perfect satchel for me..... wide base, rolled handles, zip closure and large front pocket.
> 
> I'm hoping Dooney will introduce the pebbled leather version in a rainbow of colors.


LJ, I know the bag you are talking about and it is a great style satchel-very functional. I have that style in the flo/suede combo with the lock-Lockwood, I think. The color you received sounds lovely—enjoy your new satchel! Clean


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry I can't post pictures,  but I wanted to report on the Dooney that arrived today from the ILD pebbled leather sale.   I bought the Plum Satchel with the large front pocket (R80004).  This is a remake of the same handbag that was done in Samba leather a few years ago.   Instead of the hanging heart there is a square Dooney logo patch on the pocket.  A big improvement as far as I'm concerned.  I have the Samba version in a soft dusty denim color.  I would have bought more at that time,  but that hanging heart added weight to the bag and the look wasn't my favorite either.  The look of the pebbled version is much nicer.
> 
> Dooney has done this shape,  without the front pocket in saffiano leather and also recently in Claremont.   I think they called it the Sydney.   They also did this shape in Alto leather a few years ago.
> 
> Of course the Samba leather was softer,  but the pebble leather is nice and feels very thick.   The color of the plum is a deep eggplant purple.  It's probably a little lighter color in daylight.  The detachable shoulder strap is about 42" end to end and 3/4" wide.  It's noticeably wider than most of the other straps on pebble leather Dooneys.   And the clips on the end of the straps are very large too.  There are D rings to connect the straps at either end of the zipper top.
> 
> The only negative I can see is that the interior pockets aren't trimmed in leather.   The bag is lined in the standard red Dooney cotton lining with the normal pocket set-up.   List price is $268,  and it was $134 on sale.   Well worth the price for the size and overall quality of the handbag.  Functionally it's just about the perfect satchel for me..... wide base, rolled handles, zip closure and large front pocket.
> 
> I'm hoping Dooney will introduce the pebbled leather version in a rainbow of colors.


I remember seeing that bag on ILD,  it's a beautiful bag!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> LJ, I know the bag you are talking about and it is a great style satchel-very functional. I have that style in the flo/suede combo with the lock-Lockwood, I think. The color you received sounds lovely—enjoy your new satchel! Clean


Yes, you are right.  They did a Flo/Suede combo called Lockwood.  That is a beautiful design.   What color do you have?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I remember seeing that bag on ILD,  it's a beautiful bag!!


I've moved in!  It's easier to transfer my things than find a place to store my new bag.  This way I get to enjoy it for a day or 2 before having to put it away.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Yes, you are right.  They did a Flo/Suede combo called Lockwood.  That is a beautiful design.   What color do you have?


Mine is the taupe color suede. I remember a couple of years ago those bags were 60-70% off at the outlets. I really wanted a Lockwood drawstring with the green suede—I could have had one and I regret not ordering it.....the one that got away . 
Hope your new satchel brightens up your day. Kc


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> I have been a bad girl,  lol. I do not need to be shopping. But I had some $$ from an eBay sale.  So I went to the outlet. Found Patterson Emily in Dandelion for $107. She is mine now[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928225


Congrats! It's a gorgeous color! I hope you moved right in. [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

BadWolf10 said:


> If loving Dooney is wrong, I don't wanna be right [emoji4]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Mine is the taupe color suede. I remember a couple of years ago those bags were 60-70% off at the outlets. I really wanted a Lockwood drawstring with the green suede—I could have had one and I regret not ordering it.....the one that got away .
> Hope your new satchel brightens up your day. Kc



The one that got away.... it's a long list.  When ever I show some self control and pass up buying a handbag on a really good sale,  I look back later and think.... I should have gotten that one!  As a result I have a lot of handbags that I should have let 'get away',  but didn't. 

So often, it's regrets if you buy or if you pass.   Good thing there will always be another handbag coming along...and if we are  lucky it will be the style we liked, in a great leather, and maybe at a good price too.  If we are really lucky the handbag will be improved in some way (no hanging heart locket, for example,  or a longer or more flexible strap design).  I  guess if we wait long enough there will be another handbag treasure waiting for us or at least a good sale.  Patience is the key,  and it's hard to avoid the need for instant gratification.


----------



## amandah313

I've been lusting over the pebbled leather hobo for a while now. Finally took the plunge. The wallet was an impulse buy..oops lol! ‍♀️


----------



## lavenderjunkie

amandah313 said:


> I've been lusting over the pebbled leather hobo for a while now. Finally took the plunge. The wallet was an impulse buy..oops lol! ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3932855


Enjoy your new handbag and wallet.  The black leather with the brown trim is so rich looking.


----------



## MrsKC

amandah313 said:


> I've been lusting over the pebbled leather hobo for a while now. Finally took the plunge. The wallet was an impulse buy..oops lol! ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3932855


Very pretty. I have that bag in Dessert and Olive. I really enjoy carrying that one. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## RuedeNesle

amandah313 said:


> I've been lusting over the pebbled leather hobo for a while now. Finally took the plunge. The wallet was an impulse buy..oops lol! ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3932855


Congrats on getting your dream bag! I love it and your wallet!


----------



## Nohelli

Just ordered my first Dooney, have been debating which one I wanted for a while but when I saw this Ruby I knew it was for me. 
https://www.ilovedooney.com/durham-ruby-bag-BDURH0177OLNA.html


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nohelli said:


> Just ordered my first Dooney, have been debating which one I wanted for a while but when I saw this Ruby I knew it was for me.
> https://www.ilovedooney.com/durham-ruby-bag-BDURH0177OLNA.html


Hi!
Congrats on your first Dooney! We can't wait t know what you think when it arrives. Please keep us posted!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nohelli said:


> Just ordered my first Dooney, have been debating which one I wanted for a while but when I saw this Ruby I knew it was for me.
> https://www.ilovedooney.com/durham-ruby-bag-BDURH0177OLNA.html


Enjoy your new Dooney.  Glad you found just the right handbag for you.
Plaid is a very sophisticated way to introduce pattern into a handbag.
I'm sure you will have fun coordinating the color and pattern with your outfits.


----------



## MaryBel

Here are the pics of the 3 bags I got at the outlet this past weekend. They were all 50% off.
The florentines are in taupe and navy and the Savanah is in navy. Sorry for the darkness. It's so dark outside with all this rain so the light inside doesn't help.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 3 bags I got at the outlet this past weekend. They were all 50% off.
> The florentines are in taupe and navy and the Savanah is in navy. Sorry for the darkness. It's so dark outside with all this rain so the light inside doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939582
> View attachment 3939581
> View attachment 3939580


MB, those are so pretty!! I know you will enjoy them.
Hope you get some sunshine soon!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, those are so pretty!! I know you will enjoy them.
> Hope you get some sunshine soon!!


Thank you KC!
Can't wait for the sunshine but I just checked the forecast and it's just rain for the next 5 days, but I shouldn't complain, I'll take the rain over the cold and snow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 3 bags I got at the outlet this past weekend. They were all 50% off.
> The florentines are in taupe and navy and the Savanah is in navy. Sorry for the darkness. It's so dark outside with all this rain so the light inside doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939582
> View attachment 3939581
> View attachment 3939580


Hi MB! 
Congrats on your new beauties! I hope all is well with you and your family!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 3 bags I got at the outlet this past weekend. They were all 50% off.
> The florentines are in taupe and navy and the Savanah is in navy. Sorry for the darkness. It's so dark outside with all this rain so the light inside doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939582
> View attachment 3939581
> View attachment 3939580


MB:  lovely new handbags.   Is the taupe the light taupe color?


----------



## Nohelli

It just came after waiting all week and I am so excited it looks even better then in the pictures, the color is darker but I like that way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nohelli said:


> It just came after waiting all week and I am so excited it looks even better then in the pictures, the color is darker but I like that way.
> 
> View attachment 3940472


Congrats! I'm happy it exceeded your expectations. Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nohelli said:


> It just came after waiting all week and I am so excited it looks even better then in the pictures, the color is darker but I like that way.
> 
> View attachment 3940472


Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the satchel style.


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 3 bags I got at the outlet this past weekend. They were all 50% off.
> The florentines are in taupe and navy and the Savanah is in navy. Sorry for the darkness. It's so dark outside with all this rain so the light inside doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939582
> View attachment 3939581
> View attachment 3939580


Gorgeous!!! I love them all!


----------



## Dooneysta

The larger dog missed his calling as a TSA cargo sniffer...plus he loves to wear clothes and model handbags
What is it...?? ILD packed it way better than QVC or regular Dooney, bizarrely..


----------



## Dooneysta

Belvedere logo lock tote in ‘blush’. Pinker than I thought, but hey!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3947173
> View attachment 3947171
> 
> Belvedere logo lock tote in ‘blush’. Pinker than I thought, but hey!


Beautiful.   Enjoy your new handbag.   I love the blush color.


----------



## carricca

After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


----------



## Dooneysta

carricca said:


> After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


Nice!! Toscana red IS fab. I don’t like the color red in any form, yet paid for a Toscana in red. Dooney does nice reds.
And nice pic of what fits in there!! Very well laid out. Enjoy it!! Very pretty.


----------



## Dooneysta

carricca said:


> After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


BTW, if that’s ‘birthday cake’ ChapStick, yeah!!! That’s the only ChapStick I’ve bought since like 1998. totally bought into the ‘don’t put petroleum product on your mouth’ line...EXCEPT birthday cake ChapStick. Mmmm. Petroleum. Cake. Yes.


----------



## carricca

Dooneysta said:


> BTW, if that’s ‘birthday cake’ ChapStick, yeah!!! That’s the only ChapStick I’ve bought since like 1998. totally bought into the ‘don’t put petroleum product on your mouth’ line...EXCEPT birthday cake ChapStick. Mmmm. Petroleum. Cake. Yes.


LOL!  You have me digging in the dark now looking to find what flavor my chapstick is, but no it is peaches & cream.  Didn't know there was a birthday cake one, and will look out for that when I run out of this chapstick.  Hehe!  Thanks for your "sweet" comments.


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3947173
> View attachment 3947171
> 
> Belvedere logo lock tote in ‘blush’. Pinker than I thought, but hey!


It’s lovely.....I should have gotten one too!!


----------



## MrsKC

carricca said:


> After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


Oh it is so pretty. Glad you are pleased with it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carricca said:


> After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


Hi Carricca!
You had me at RED! Congrats on your first Dooney and big congrats on your first red bag! I felt your excitement when I was reading your post! I'm happy her maiden voyage was a success. Hopefully soon you'll find another special occasion to use her. (Like, running to the grocery store, mall, or whenever the mood hits you. )


----------



## swags

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3947173
> View attachment 3947171
> 
> Belvedere logo lock tote in ‘blush’. Pinker than I thought, but hey!


I love this, very pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carricca said:


> After YT watching, researching, stalking the Dooney at TPF, I finally got my very first Dooney bag, the Florentine toscana Janine in red from ILD.  It is also my very first red bag.  It is the perfect shade of red!  I used it already today for dinner with the family and I was so happy about my new bag.  The leather lining is also very lovely and soft!  I feel so in the Valentine's Day mood with this bag.  It looks bigger in person than online and it holds all my essentials.  My other little Coach crossbody wouldn't fit my sunglasses. I have it tucked away now ready for another special occasion.  ❤️


Congratulations.  Enjoy your pretty new handbag.  I'm glad you found the perfect style for your needs.  Love the color and the Toscana leather.


----------



## Dooneysta

MrsKC said:


> It’s lovely.....I should have gotten one too!!


You still could!!!
I will say the logo lock tote is much smaller than I was expecting from the reviews. (Yeah, I know they give you measurements, but)
To hear reviewers talk, I was expecting a giant clown car.
But I think (although mine is packed away) that the ‘Kristen’ tote is WAY bigger.
Here if anyone is considering logo lock tote (there is a smaller version but ‘tote’ is the big one) is a photo of it next to a pretty common bag (nylon pocket satchel) for reference- you can see it’s not that different!


----------



## Dooneysta




----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3949393
> View attachment 3949394


That’s a great comparison shot......I do love that blush!


----------



## Dooneysta

MrsKC said:


> That’s a great comparison shot......I do love that blush!


----------



## Bagmedic

This is a new to me D&B zebra tote.  It is all leather.  The handles are a dark navy but can't tell if the darker part of the zebra print is navy or black.  The two colors are very close.  I found this on eBay and loved how it has been broken in.  I love bags like this but mine never seem to get that way because I have many and also baby them.  The person I purchased it from said the bag had been on many travels which made it more interesting to me.  I love a bag with a history and life!  Much like mine!  It is a good sized bag and great for a carry-on so I can't wait to take it somewhere!


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3949479


Lol! We all know how that worked out for Eve!!!


----------



## carricca

I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


----------



## DooneyDog

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3915060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my Christmas bonus to get the Brielle Satchel and matching wallet in the Desert color.   I love this handbag!   Light weight and easy access with good organization.


Best handbag I ever bought...So functional. Everytime I take her out I marvel at how much I love her


----------



## SDfromND

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


So cute! Love my little Ginger Pochette and that color is perfection -enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!



Hi C!
I'm happy you finally made it to the outlet! I love your plum pouchette! I have the same red coin purse! Wow! What a nice gift for signing up on the email list.  I'm glad the trip was worth it! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


*Carrica*:  enjoy your new dooney pouchette.  I love the plum color and in daylight it's  beautiful shade too... so it's almost a 2 for one color.... deeper and darker in artificial lighting and happier and brighter in sunlight.
Your new Dooney makes a nice addition to your growing Dooney family.


----------



## carricca

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Carrica*:  enjoy your new dooney pouchette.  I love the plum color and in daylight it's  beautiful shade too... so it's almost a 2 for one color.... deeper and darker in artificial lighting and happier and brighter in sunlight.
> Your new Dooney makes a nice addition to your growing Dooney family.


Yes I have noticed that too!  My husband thought it was brown when I showed him at home.  LOL!  But love the different colors it takes with different lighting.


----------



## DooneyDog

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


They are adorable! I am dying to go to the outlet. Enjoy your new girls!


----------



## Dooneysta

That cactus/succulent pattern is awesome. Just the right size item for that kind of print. Good job!!


----------



## Stephanieg218

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


The plum is beautiful and the cosmetic bag is super cute!  That was worth the trip for sure.


----------



## DZK

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


I LOVE that little cosmetic bag with the plants!


----------



## BadWolf10

carricca said:


> I finally went to the Dooney outlet which was an hour away from my house, but it was well worth the trip.  A ginger pouchette in plum that was on my wish list was in stock there and even cheaper than ILD!  It was still wrapped up too since she had to get it from the stock room, so it was brand spankin' new!  They even threw in a cute little cosmetic bag as a free gift for signing up on the email list.  I could've bought more but hubby and the kids were waiting on me.  This will be my second dooney purchase to add to my previous purchase of a red crossbody and kisslock.  Welcome to my little family, plum!


Adorable!! I love the little cactus bag. And the plum is just gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

Good morning ladies!! I haven't been on much. I have been super busy with everything.  The kids, quilting, and trying to find a dress for my sister's wedding in 6 weeks.  But I miss the forum

I made a couple of purchases this month. I will try to post pics soon. I decided to give the belvedere lolo another try so I ordered one from ebay for a great price. And I also ordered the Aimee large from ILD in red. I am excited about that one for sure. I hope you are all staying warm. I'm in the Midwest and we got tons of snow this weekend. Trying to dig out. Have a great Monday!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Good morning ladies!! I haven't been on much. I have been super busy with everything.  The kids, quilting, and trying to find a dress for my sister's wedding in 6 weeks.  But I miss the forum
> 
> I made a couple of purchases this month. I will try to post pics soon. I decided to give the belvedere lolo another try so I ordered one from ebay for a great price. And I also ordered the Aimee large from ILD in red. I am excited about that one for sure. I hope you are all staying warm. I'm in the Midwest and we got tons of snow this weekend. Trying to dig out. Have a great Monday!


Nice to have your back BW.   You have been missed.   Hope your new handbags are winners.  The Belvedere leather is very nice (I have a blush pink Belvedere LOLO) and of course any red Florenting handbag is a good thing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Good morning ladies!! I haven't been on much. I have been super busy with everything.  The kids, quilting, and trying to find a dress for my sister's wedding in 6 weeks.  But I miss the forum
> 
> I made a couple of purchases this month. I will try to post pics soon. I decided to give the belvedere lolo another try so I ordered one from ebay for a great price. And I also ordered the Aimee large from ILD in red. I am excited about that one for sure. I hope you are all staying warm. I'm in the Midwest and we got tons of snow this weekend. Trying to dig out. Have a great Monday!


Hi BW!
It's good to hear from you! Congrats on your purchases! I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures, especially Aimee in RED!  I heard about all the snow in the Midwest.  Please stay warm and safe!


----------



## Dooneysta

Just brought home Watercolor Stripes tote (Medium) from TJMAXX (I think it was a Macy’s exclusive).
Coated cotton w/navy saffiano trim...the model is supposed to be 5 foot NINE and it looks huge on her!
Unusual for me, i went ahead and started carrying right away. Very spacious and helping me get past my ‘fear’ of color!


----------



## DZK

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3966100
> View attachment 3966101
> View attachment 3966102
> 
> Just brought home Watercolor Stripes tote (Medium) from TJMAXX (I think it was a Macy’s exclusive).
> Coated cotton w/navy saffiano trim...the model is supposed to be 5 foot NINE and it looks huge on her!
> Unusual for me, i went ahead and started carrying right away. Very spacious and helping me get past my ‘fear’ of color!


So pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

She is here ladies!! Cranberry Belvedere lolo. I snatched her up on ebay. After shipping,  70% off retail, so not too shabby [emoji6] . And she is so big and smooshy. [emoji7]


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> She is here ladies!! Cranberry Belvedere lolo. I snatched her up on ebay. After shipping,  70% off retail, so not too shabby [emoji6] . And she is so big and smooshy. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973130


I have this bag in Taupe and its a favorite of mine. Its really pretty in that cranberry shade!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> She is here ladies!! Cranberry Belvedere lolo. I snatched her up on ebay. After shipping,  70% off retail, so not too shabby [emoji6] . And she is so big and smooshy. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973130



*BW:*  you have a winner!   I love the color and the leather.  The styling of the LOLO has always appealed to me and it's such a well designed and well crafted handbag.  I really like the design of the shoulder strap.  Enjoy your new LOLO... the price you paid makes it all the more amazing.

Sometimes I use a purse organizer in that version of the LOLO.  It helps give the bag some structure and also makes it easier for me to find things. I use the lightweight nylon (very inexpensive) organizers in the LOLO.  I don't want to add too much bulk or structure.
Sometimes I just let my things roam around.

I've also bought the smaller pebbled LOLO.... didn't you get that one too.  I like the look of the smaller one,  but I think the larger LOLO is an easier handbag to use and open/close.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  you have a winner!   I love the color and the leather.  The styling of the LOLO has always appealed to me and it's such a well designed and well crafted handbag.  I really like the design of the shoulder strap.  Enjoy your new LOLO... the price you paid makes it all the more amazing.
> 
> Sometimes I use a purse organizer in that version of the LOLO.  It helps give the bag some structure and also makes it easier for me to find things. I use the lightweight nylon (very inexpensive) organizers in the LOLO.  I don't want to add too much bulk or structure.
> Sometimes I just let my things roam around.
> 
> I've also bought the smaller pebbled LOLO.... didn't you get that one too.  I like the look of the smaller one,  but I think the larger LOLO is an easier handbag to use and open/close.


I will definitely think about the organizer that's a great idea.  I did buy the small lolo, and later returned. I completely agree,  I loved the look but I couldn't reach in without having to unhook it then it was awkward.  Adorable but too hard to get into.  This one is much easier, and I think the soft nature of the belvedere leather helps with that.  I noticed on Dooney.com there are a few new pieces in this leather.  I am hoping they keep expanding the line because I love the leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

I stopped by the outlet today.  So many beautiful new spring bags!! I have had my eye on the Serengeti wallet and found one on clearance [emoji4] I also picked up a Lexington Cork pair in Bubble gum. It's a great hot pink color. [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> She is here ladies!! Cranberry Belvedere lolo. I snatched her up on ebay. After shipping,  70% off retail, so not too shabby [emoji6] . And she is so big and smooshy. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973130


She's beautiful! Congrats on a great eBay find! 


BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped by the outlet today.  So many beautiful new spring bags!! I have had my eye on the Serengeti wallet and found one on clearance [emoji4] I also picked up a Lexington Cork pair in Bubble gum. It's a great hot pink color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976066


You are on a roll! I love your outlet purchases! Congrats again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped by the outlet today.  So many beautiful new spring bags!! I have had my eye on the Serengeti wallet and found one on clearance [emoji4] I also picked up a Lexington Cork pair in Bubble gum. It's a great hot pink color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976066


BW:  love the color.  What is cork?   I've never seen it in person and don't even know if it's leather, embossed leather, coated canvas, coated cotton or something else.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  love the color.  What is cork?   I've never seen it in person and don't even know if it's leather, embossed leather, coated canvas, coated cotton or something else.


It's coated cotton with a texture akin to saffiano. The S.A. said it wears very well. I thought I would give it a try. The color is nice and saturated.  There were so many great colors.


----------



## Bagmedic

BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped by the outlet today.  So many beautiful new spring bags!! I have had my eye on the Serengeti wallet and found one on clearance [emoji4] I also picked up a Lexington Cork pair in Bubble gum. It's a great hot pink color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976066


How does the serengeti wallet feel?  I wanted to order it in the Bitsy bag this weekend but decided to wait.  I couldn't decide between the leopard look or the zebra.  I have a Bitsy bag in the Tucker print and it has been my go to bag this winter when just needing to carry essentials.  Being coated cotton, doesn't matter if it is raining or snowing and looks great for weekend wear!  I wound up ordering the east/west tote in the tucker print.  Just love buffalo plaid and it never goes out of style - red/black are the plaid colors I have.  Just love that bitsy bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

Carterazo, this one is for you, honey!  It is a few months old for me but haven't used it yet.  You can see I wrapped it up and plan to bring out in the spring/summer.  The gold is not offensive on it.  The side photo is a better idea of what it looks like.  I wasn't sure about it from the online photos but I saw a reveal on YouTube (can't remember whose reveal) and it looked nice!  I think she got it in either the medium satchel or the shoulder bag.   Mine is the small satchel.  Love the brown tmoro trim on it. 

As you can see, my bag isn't smiling today....


----------



## BadWolf10

Bagmedic said:


> How does the serengeti wallet feel?  I wanted to order it in the Bitsy bag this weekend but decided to wait.  I couldn't decide between the leopard look or the zebra.  I have a Bitsy bag in the Tucker print and it has been my go to bag this winter when just needing to carry essentials.  Being coated cotton, doesn't matter if it is raining or snowing and looks great for weekend wear!  I wound up ordering the east/west tote in the tucker print.  Just love buffalo plaid and it never goes out of style - red/black are the plaid colors I have.  Just love that bitsy bag!


The wallet feels good. Since its coated cotton I won't worry about stains. Nice and  lightweight. I had my eye on the tucker and never bought one of the pieces. I love plaid and the Tucker check is so cute!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Carterazo, this one is for you, honey!  It is a few months old for me but haven't used it yet.  You can see I wrapped it up and plan to bring out in the spring/summer.  The gold is not offensive on it.  The side photo is a better idea of what it looks like.  I wasn't sure about it from the online photos but I saw a reveal on YouTube (can't remember whose reveal) and it looked nice!  I think she got it in either the medium satchel or the shoulder bag.   Mine is the small satchel.  Love the brown tmoro trim on it.
> 
> As you can see, my bag isn't smiling today....
> View attachment 3976466
> View attachment 3976467



*Bagmedic:*  thanks so much for sharing the photos.   Your handbag is lovely.  Enjoy using it soon.  I love the Dooney python,  but never got the gold one.  I've collected the 'exotic' inspired leathers for years.... they are really wonderful fashion accents.   The python tends to be fragile,  so I don't carry mine for daily use,  but bring them out when I want a special touch in my outfit.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm a bad, bad girl [emoji23] . Meet Cooper in Bubble Gum. I saw her yesterday and dreamed about her last night. So today she is mine, lol[emoji7]


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm a bad, bad girl [emoji23] . Meet Cooper in Bubble Gum. I saw her yesterday and dreamed about her last night. So today she is mine, lol[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976956



Wow she’s beautiful!
Happy spring to you!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Wow she’s beautiful!
> Happy spring to you!


Thanks! You too!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm a bad, bad girl [emoji23] . Meet Cooper in Bubble Gum. I saw her yesterday and dreamed about her last night. So today she is mine, lol[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976956


Very pretty.   Enjoy your new handbag.  When you dream about a handbag it was meant to be a part of your collection.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very pretty.   Enjoy your new handbag.  When you dream about a handbag it was meant to be a part of your collection.


Thanks! I really love this style and profile. I want one in red, desert, and maybe Caribbean now. Lol


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  love the color.  What is cork?   I've never seen it in person and don't even know if it's leather, embossed leather, coated canvas, coated cotton or something else.


LJ, 
They did this one before, way back, like in 2009. It's coated cotton with a pattern similar to one of the leathers in LV.
The collection they did years ago was with natural vachetta  trim and they also had some with the same color trim (I have a black with black trim).

I found some old pics of 2 of mine.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped by the outlet today.  So many beautiful new spring bags!! I have had my eye on the Serengeti wallet and found one on clearance [emoji4] I also picked up a Lexington Cork pair in Bubble gum. It's a great hot pink color. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976066


Love the cork material!
Your set is really pretty! Congrats!
Love the wallet too!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm a bad, bad girl [emoji23] . Meet Cooper in Bubble Gum. I saw her yesterday and dreamed about her last night. So today she is mine, lol[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976956


She is so pretty! Congrats!
Is it from the outlet? Might have to go to mine soon!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> She is so pretty! Congrats!
> Is it from the outlet? Might have to go to mine soon!


Yep... I was surprised to see them at the outlet since its a new style,  but they had several colors


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Yep... I was surprised to see them at the outlet since its a new style,  but they had several colors


Oh tell me more, what colors did they have?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> LJ,
> They did this one before, way back, like in 2009. It's coated cotton with a pattern similar to one of the leathers in LV.
> The collection they did years ago was with natural vachetta  trim and they also had some with the same color trim (I have a black with black trim).
> 
> I found some old pics of 2 of mine.
> View attachment 3977972
> View attachment 3977971


MB:  I remember this texture.  I thought the bag was leather.  I don't remember if I ever bought one.  I know I bought the wavy leather and this texture was around at the same time.    I llike the look of the texture.   Cork...hmmm..


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Oh tell me more, what colors did they have?


They had caramel, Caribbean blue, lemon yellow, bubble gum,  and jade. It was like a spring rainbow!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> They had caramel, Caribbean blue, lemon yellow, bubble gum,  and jade. It was like a spring rainbow!!


Beautiful spring colors always make me want to buy more handbags.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> They had caramel, Caribbean blue, lemon yellow, bubble gum,  and jade. It was like a spring rainbow!!


That makes me so happy! The few last times that I went to the outlet all the fall/winter colors kind of made me depressed. I think those were a few of the times that I left empty handed.



lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful spring colors always make me want to buy more handbags.


Me too! Love color!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> That makes me so happy! The few last times that I went to the outlet all the fall/winter colors kind of made me depressed. I think those were a few of the times that I left empty handed.
> 
> 
> Me too! Love color!


Me too.... the last time I went the most spring like  color I could find was dandelion.  I was really pleased to see so many great colors. And a few new bags too. The Montecito collection was in the store,  as well as patterson, cork, and lollipop. The clearance section was stacked with great fall colors. But I wanted spring


----------



## Bagmedic

Got this East West Tote in the Tucker print from the most recent ILD sale.  I love it!  I have the Bitsy zip zip in the same pattern and have gotten a lot of use out of it all winter.   The bag measures similar to a Coach Rogue Tote so it is pretty roomy!


----------



## Bagmedic

Also got this gingham bitsy bag but not sure I'm going to keep it.  The bag doesn't seem to have much for coating on the cotton like my Tucker bitsy.  I like to use these coated canvas bags on snowy or rainy weekend days instead of anything that is leather.  I'm waiting for another small bag from my ILD order and will decide then.  I think I'd like it more if it was red or black.  Gingham is supposedly in.


----------



## BadWolf10

Bagmedic said:


> Got this East West Tote in the Tucker print from the most recent ILD sale.  I love it!  I have the Bitsy zip zip in the same pattern and have gotten a lot of use out of it all winter.   The bag measures similar to a Coach Rogue Tote so it is pretty roomy!
> View attachment 3981406


I love this!!! Great bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Bagmedic said:


> Got this East West Tote in the Tucker print from the most recent ILD sale.  I love it!  I have the Bitsy zip zip in the same pattern and have gotten a lot of use out of it all winter.   The bag measures similar to a Coach Rogue Tote so it is pretty roomy!
> View attachment 3981406



Congrats on your goodies!

Love this print! I have the crossbody in this color and the zip zip in olive! I use them the same way, for rainy days when I don't want to worry about my bag. I also use saffiano bags this way. Love them!



Bagmedic said:


> Also got this gingham bitsy bag but not sure I'm going to keep it.  The bag doesn't seem to have much for coating on the cotton like my Tucker bitsy.  I like to use these coated canvas bags on snowy or rainy weekend days instead of anything that is leather.  I'm waiting for another small bag from my ILD order and will decide then.  I think I'd like it more if it was red or black.  Gingham is supposedly in.
> View attachment 3981408



This is so cute! I know what you mean about the coating. They would be way more functional if they were coated.
Maybe you can leave this one for special occasions, I could see this bitsy bag with a pretty summer dress, especially in hot pink.


----------



## Bagmedic

BadWolf10 said:


> I love this!!! Great bag!


Thank you!  Something about that plaid that just never gets old.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A truly mini reveal, pre-loved from eBay. I’ve wanted a key pouch for a long time but was very particular about what would work for me. Of course I found a Dooney one that was perfect! So cute and colorful, just perfect for a pop inside my bags. It throws me back to my very old colorful logo Dooneys from 10+ years ago. I will replace the split ring with something a little easier to detach, but otherwise I’m so happy!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


Enjoy your new handbag.  She is lovely.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger [emoji2]. I think the color is lovely [emoji813]. I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


I love her!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  She is lovely.


Thanks LJ!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I love her!!!!


Thanks BW—I think I  her too!


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.



So very pretty! 
Ginger is a awesome color!
Enjoy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


Love this leather and this sillouhette is one of my faves. A definite everyday bag for sure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


Hi KC!
Congrats! I love your new every day bag! Thanks for the mod and inside pics. And I love your sweater/shirt with the zippered pockets! You're looking good in you OOTD!


----------



## Doggie Bag

MrsKC said:


> Ok!! Florentine Nuovo Toscana in Ginger . I think the color is lovely . I am excited about this one. Already put my things in and planning on this for my “every day” bag.


Really pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Bag

My very first reveal..Yesterday I received the Pebble Grain Small Satchel in Burnt Orange. I was expecting to return it because I didn't really want an orange bag. Give me black, tan and gray and I am in my comfort zone. However, I was very happily surprised when I unboxed her.  She matches just about everything in my closet. This bag is identical to the Florentine Small Satchel. The bottom is rounded and the hardware is brushed gold tone. She is much lighter than the Flo version and doesn't need TLC. I plan on using her for everyday running errands and more. I'm thinking she would be good to take when I travel by
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 plane too. I would be too scared to put my Flo Small Satchel under my seat as the airlines insist passengers do.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3985575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first reveal..Yesterday I received the Pebble Grain Small Satchel in Burnt Orange. I was expecting to return it because I didn't really want an orange bag. Give me black, tan and gray and I am in my comfort zone. However, I was very happily surprised when I unboxed her.  She matches just about everything in my closet. This bag is identical to the Florentine Small Satchel. The bottom is rounded and the hardware is brushed gold tone. She is much lighter than the Flo version and doesn't need TLC. I plan on using her for everyday running errands and more. I'm thinking she would be good to take when I travel by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plane too. I would be too scared to put my Flo Small Satchel under my seat as the airlines insist passengers do.



Hi DB!
She's beautiful! I'm so happy she exceeded your expectations and you're keeping her! I agree, she'll make a great (and classy!) bag for the plane or travel in general.
Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3985575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first reveal..Yesterday I received the Pebble Grain Small Satchel in Burnt Orange. I was expecting to return it because I didn't really want an orange bag. Give me black, tan and gray and I am in my comfort zone. However, I was very happily surprised when I unboxed her.  She matches just about everything in my closet. This bag is identical to the Florentine Small Satchel. The bottom is rounded and the hardware is brushed gold tone. She is much lighter than the Flo version and doesn't need TLC. I plan on using her for everyday running errands and more. I'm thinking she would be good to take when I travel by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plane too. I would be too scared to put my Flo Small Satchel under my seat as the airlines insist passengers do.


Enjoy your new Dooney.   I'm glad the color worked out for you.   Pebbled leather is a joy to own and use and Dooney's Burnt Orange is a nice color.


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DB!
> She's beautiful! I'm so happy she exceeded your expectations and you're keeping her! I agree, she'll make a great (and classy!) bag for the plane or travel in general.
> Congrats!


Thank you RuedeNesle! That means a lot to to me


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney.   I'm glad the color worked out for you.   Pebbled leather is a joy to own and use and Dooney's Burnt Orange is a nice color.


Thank you lavenderjunkie! I can't wait to carry her. I really love the color. she is so vibrant. Thank you


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> So very pretty!
> Ginger is a awesome color!
> Enjoy!


Thanks MJ, hope you are doing well .


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Love this leather and this sillouhette is one of my faves. A definite everyday bag for sure!


Thanks IHH4, not only is she “everyday” she smells divine .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> Congrats! I love your new every day bag! Thanks for the mod and inside pics. And I love your sweater/shirt with the zippered pockets! You're looking good in you OOTD!


Thank you RN —the OOTD yesterday; sweater from Marshalls and the pants from Walmart!! 
Hope all is well and the grandkids are great. My pumpkin is coming tomorrow .


----------



## MrsKC

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3985575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first reveal..Yesterday I received the Pebble Grain Small Satchel in Burnt Orange. I was expecting to return it because I didn't really want an orange bag. Give me black, tan and gray and I am in my comfort zone. However, I was very happily surprised when I unboxed her.  She matches just about everything in my closet. This bag is identical to the Florentine Small Satchel. The bottom is rounded and the hardware is brushed gold tone. She is much lighter than the Flo version and doesn't need TLC. I plan on using her for everyday running errands and more. I'm thinking she would be good to take when I travel by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plane too. I would be too scared to put my Flo Small Satchel under my seat as the airlines insist passengers do.


What a lovely bag !! Enjoy.


----------



## BadWolf10

My outlet haul!! After watching twoboyz YouTube video, I went to the outlet to pick up Patterson Penelope in Fawn. The sale was 50% off retail. While I was there,  I noticed some outlet exclusives on sale. I am not sure, but I think the leather on the 2nd bag is belvedere, and the S.A. said the 3rd bag is toledo leather. Each was only $79!!!! I initially purchased the toledo lexington for my mom, but I don't think it will ever get to her. I'm keeping her, lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3985575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first reveal..Yesterday I received the Pebble Grain Small Satchel in Burnt Orange. I was expecting to return it because I didn't really want an orange bag. Give me black, tan and gray and I am in my comfort zone. However, I was very happily surprised when I unboxed her.  She matches just about everything in my closet. This bag is identical to the Florentine Small Satchel. The bottom is rounded and the hardware is brushed gold tone. She is much lighter than the Flo version and doesn't need TLC. I plan on using her for everyday running errands and more. I'm thinking she would be good to take when I travel by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plane too. I would be too scared to put my Flo Small Satchel under my seat as the airlines insist passengers do.


Great choice, so beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> My outlet haul!! After watching twoboyz YouTube video, I went to the outlet to pick up Patterson Penelope in Fawn. The sale was 50% off retail. While I was there,  I noticed some outlet exclusives on sale. I am not sure, but I think the leather on the 2nd bag is belvedere, and the S.A. said the 3rd bag is toledo leather. Each was only $79!!!! I initially purchased the toledo lexington for my mom, but I don't think it will ever get to her. I'm keeping her, lol.
> View attachment 3987762
> View attachment 3987763
> View attachment 3987764


Nice haul.  I love all the handbags and it's nice to see the small Lexington style in the Belvedere leather and the Toledo leather.   All are very rich looking handbags.  Enjoy.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice haul.  I love all the handbags and it's nice to see the small Lexington style in the Belvedere leather and the Toledo leather.   All are very rich looking handbags.  Enjoy.


Thanks!! I thought the Toledo leather was florentine at first. But Jessica,  one of my favorite S.A.s, said it was toledo. And I love the light vachetta with the belvedere. It has a nice red outline on the straps. I love them both.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> My outlet haul!! After watching twoboyz YouTube video, I went to the outlet to pick up Patterson Penelope in Fawn. The sale was 50% off retail. While I was there,  I noticed some outlet exclusives on sale. I am not sure, but I think the leather on the 2nd bag is belvedere, and the S.A. said the 3rd bag is toledo leather. Each was only $79!!!! I initially purchased the toledo lexington for my mom, but I don't think it will ever get to her. I'm keeping her, lol.
> View attachment 3987762
> View attachment 3987763
> View attachment 3987764


Well, what a wonderful time you had at the outlet!! Your bags are lovely! Kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> My outlet haul!! After watching twoboyz YouTube video, I went to the outlet to pick up Patterson Penelope in Fawn. The sale was 50% off retail. While I was there,  I noticed some outlet exclusives on sale. I am not sure, but I think the leather on the 2nd bag is belvedere, and the S.A. said the 3rd bag is toledo leather. Each was only $79!!!! I initially purchased the toledo lexington for my mom, but I don't think it will ever get to her. I'm keeping her, lol.
> View attachment 3987762
> View attachment 3987763
> View attachment 3987764


Hi BW!

Watching @Twoboyz videos can be very dangerous for the budget!  I've been watching a video of hers all weekend, and I think I know what my next purchase is going to be. (Hint: It's going to be red. )
But you also did very well on your own! I'm especially loving the "Belvedere" (second hint) tote in navy with the vachetta straps and red trim!  And keeping the beauty you were going to give your mom just gives you an excuse to go back to the outlet and get something else for yourself, I mean her, later. 

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks!! I thought the Toledo leather was florentine at first. But Jessica,  one of my favorite S.A.s, said it was toledo. And I love the light vachetta with the belvedere. It has a nice red outline on the straps. I love them both.


I really like the Toledo lexington.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Wow! What a haul! All beauties especially the Toledo Lexington for $79! Enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> Watching @Twoboyz videos can be very dangerous for the budget!  I've been watching a video of hers all weekend, and I think I know what my next purchase is going to be. (Hint: It's going to be red. )
> But you also did very well on your own! I'm especially loving the "Belvedere" (second hint) tote in navy with the vachetta straps and red trim!  And keeping the beauty you were going to give your mom just gives you an excuse to go back to the outlet and get something else for yourself, I mean her, later.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


Which YouTube channel does she have? I’m up for some danger


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> Which YouTube channel does she have? I’m up for some danger


Hi DB!
I'm passing on this information with a DISCLAIMER: "I'm not responsible for any handbags you obsess over once you start watching her videos. 
Have fun!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC34OcH7d5nZd0XXUHdc1hCw

@Twoboyz: Thanks for the detailed videos!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DB!
> I'm passing on this information with a DISCLAIMER: "I'm not responsible for any handbags you obsess over once you start watching her videos.
> Have fun!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC34OcH7d5nZd0XXUHdc1hCw
> 
> @Twoboyz: Thanks for the detailed videos!


*RN:*  I didn't realize MyPurseofHappiness and Twoboyz were one in the same.   I really love watching her videos.   And yes,  watching Dooney videos on YT can be very dangerous to ones wallet.   Seeing all those beautiful handbags makes the wish list grow and the self control fade. Of course,  reading all these posts and seeing the new treasures makes it hard to resist also.


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I didn't realize MyPurseofHappiness and Twoboyz were one in the same.   I really love watching her videos.   And yes,  watching Dooney videos on YT can be very dangerous to ones wallet.   Seeing all those beautiful handbags makes the wish list grow and the self control fade. Of course,  reading all these posts and seeing the new treasures makes it hard to resist also.


 I am forewarned!! Thank you!!
Oh, Ivana! She is my absolute fav!! I never buy a bag without checking with her videos first. I think QVC should hire her when Sue can't make it


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> Watching @Twoboyz videos can be very dangerous for the budget! [emoji38] I've been watching a video of hers all weekend, and I think I know what my next purchase is going to be. (Hint: It's going to be red. )
> But you also did very well on your own! I'm especially loving the "Belvedere" (second hint) tote in navy with the vachetta straps and red trim!  And keeping the beauty you were going to give your mom just gives you an excuse to go back to the outlet and get something else for yourself, I mean her, later.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!


They are so dangerous!! But I like living on the edge,  haha! 

And you are right,  now that I'm keeping the Toledo bag, I must go back and shop again for myself, I mean, my mom [emoji12]


----------



## BadWolf10

Doggie Bag said:


> [emoji3] I am forewarned!! Thank you!!
> Oh, Ivana! She is my absolute fav!! I never buy a bag without checking with her videos first. I think QVC should hire her when Sue can't make it [emoji2]


I completely agree.... I love her videos... . Whenever I'm on the fence about a bag I scour her videos to see if she owns one. QVC would be lucky to have her


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  I didn't realize MyPurseofHappiness and Twoboyz were one in the same.   I really love watching her videos.   And yes,  watching Dooney videos on YT can be very dangerous to ones wallet.   Seeing all those beautiful handbags makes the wish list grow and the self control fade. Of course,  reading all these posts and seeing the new treasures makes it hard to resist also.


Hi LJ!

Yes they are one in the same! And the danger is not just in lusting for the handbag, but also for the accessories they put in them! I've bought more wristlets and wallets because of youtube videos!

I still can't forget how close I came to meeting her before I moved to CA. We were both going to the Aurora outlet one Saturday morning, but she didn't see my post of the bag I was going to carry until she got back. She said she remembered seeing me with the bag and talking to one of the SAs. It would have been so nice to meet her in person!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> They are so dangerous!! But I like living on the edge,  haha!
> 
> And you are right,  now that I'm keeping the Toledo bag, *I must go back and shop again for myself, I mean, my mom *[emoji12]


----------



## Caledonia

BadWolf10 said:


> My outlet haul!! After watching twoboyz YouTube video, I went to the outlet to pick up Patterson Penelope in Fawn. The sale was 50% off retail. While I was there,  I noticed some outlet exclusives on sale. I am not sure, but I think the leather on the 2nd bag is belvedere, and the S.A. said the 3rd bag is toledo leather. Each was only $79!!!! I initially purchased the toledo lexington for my mom, but I don't think it will ever get to her. I'm keeping her, lol.
> View attachment 3987762
> View attachment 3987763
> View attachment 3987764


Which outlet did you shop and what's the item number on the Toledo? I called Orlando but they didn't get any Toledo. TIA


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Which outlet did you shop and what's the item number on the Toledo? I called Orlando but they didn't get any Toledo. TIA


I shop at the Chicago Premium Outlets, Aurora Illinois. 630.898.2307. It's an outlet exclusive, they had a handful left on Saturday.


----------



## Caledonia

BadWolf10 said:


> I shop at the Chicago Premium Outlets, Aurora Illinois. 630.898.2307. It's an outlet exclusive, they had a handful left on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990995


Thanks! I called and unfortunately they won't ship this bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Thanks!


No problem!! I hope they still have them!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Thanks! I called and unfortunately they won't ship this bag.


Noooo!!! That stinks. [emoji19]


----------



## Caledonia

BadWolf10 said:


> Noooo!!! That stinks. [emoji19]


Tried Woodbury, they'll ship but only have with lighter vachetta handles/trim. The search continues!


----------



## Caledonia

Success! Rehoboth has it and ships.  Thank you BadWolf10!


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Success! Rehoboth has it and ships.  Thank you BadWolf10!


Woohoo!!! I am so glad you found it!!! You will not be disappointed[emoji2]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Success! Rehoboth has it and ships.  Thank you BadWolf10!


Caledonia:  your hard work has paid off.  It's a lesson to all of us.... the outlets are different... both in terms of what they have and also what they will ship.  Hope you love your new handbag.


----------



## aerinha

Caledonia said:


> Success! Rehoboth has it and ships.  Thank you BadWolf10!


Rehobeth is great, I took a trip there over the summer to get some tax free shopping.  What color did you get?


----------



## Caledonia

aerinha said:


> Rehobeth is great, I took a trip there over the summer to get some tax free shopping.  What color did you get?


As it's a sample, there's no color number on it, so I just described it as maybe Natural, and the SA said that's how she'd describe the ones they had. She was great at going over all the details.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks to QVC for shipping so quickly, and thanks to my daughter for picking up my package at my sister's apartment on her lunch last night, I was able to carry my new Ambler today! I ordered her Sunday night with express delivery (not Premium delivery). They shipped it Monday and I received it Tuesday!

I carried it this morning on my Walmart and grocery run. I had a long list and the bag was so comfortable on my shoulder. I took the middle strap off because I love the shoulder carry. It has a good drop and it stayed on my shoulder with no problem and felt light.

The contents is a work in progress. The first picture shows everything (except for my keys, phone, and a pack of gum) I was hoping would fit inside. The second picture are the few items that didn't make it. (Note: The keys did make it, I just forgot to include them in the first picture.) I switched out the First Aid lotion tube for the smaller Body Works lotion. I attached my reusable bag to one side with the strap hook. My sunglasses won't fit unless I take some stuff out, which I don't want to do. The card slots are useless if you carry as much as I do because it makes them hard to get to. But my Furla card case (and in the future the Dooney card case that came with the bag) holds the few cards I carry and I can easily pull it out. My bills are in a slip pocket, and my change is in a zipper pocket.

This is going to be a great bag for Vegas. I'll also use it when I'm in Oakland because I drive everywhere and I keep my water bottle and sunglasses in the car. When I'm in SF I'll use my crimson Dillen satchel.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to QVC for shipping so quickly, and thanks to my daughter for picking up my package at my sister's apartment on her lunch last night, I was able to carry my new Ambler today! I ordered her Sunday night with express delivery (not Premium delivery). They shipped it Monday and I received it Tuesday!
> 
> I carried it this morning on my Walmart and grocery run. I had a long list and the bag was so comfortable on my shoulder. I took the middle strap off because I love the shoulder carry. It has a good drop and it stayed on my shoulder with no problem and felt light.
> 
> The contents is a work in progress. The first picture shows everything (except for my keys, phone, and a pack of gum) I was hoping would fit inside. The second picture are the few items that didn't make it. (Note: The keys did make it, I just forgot to include them in the first picture.) I switched out the First Aid lotion tube for the smaller Body Works lotion. I attached my reusable bag to one side with the strap hook. My sunglasses won't fit unless I take some stuff out, which I don't want to do. The card slots are useless if you carry as much as I do because it makes them hard to get to. But my Furla card case (and in the future the Dooney card case that came with the bag) holds the few cards I carry and I can easily pull it out. My bills are in a slip pocket, and my change is in a zipper pocket.
> 
> This is going to be a great bag for Vegas. I'll also use it when I'm in Oakland because I drive everywhere and I keep my water bottle and sunglasses in the car. When I'm in SF I'll use my crimson Dillen satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3992741
> View attachment 3992742
> View attachment 3992745
> View attachment 3992748


What a perfect little bag!! I am loving that RED!
I bet she works perfect for your trip.


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to QVC for shipping so quickly, and thanks to my daughter for picking up my package at my sister's apartment on her lunch last night, I was able to carry my new Ambler today! I ordered her Sunday night with express delivery (not Premium delivery). They shipped it Monday and I received it Tuesday!
> 
> I carried it this morning on my Walmart and grocery run. I had a long list and the bag was so comfortable on my shoulder. I took the middle strap off because I love the shoulder carry. It has a good drop and it stayed on my shoulder with no problem and felt light.
> 
> The contents is a work in progress. The first picture shows everything (except for my keys, phone, and a pack of gum) I was hoping would fit inside. The second picture are the few items that didn't make it. (Note: The keys did make it, I just forgot to include them in the first picture.) I switched out the First Aid lotion tube for the smaller Body Works lotion. I attached my reusable bag to one side with the strap hook. My sunglasses won't fit unless I take some stuff out, which I don't want to do. The card slots are useless if you carry as much as I do because it makes them hard to get to. But my Furla card case (and in the future the Dooney card case that came with the bag) holds the few cards I carry and I can easily pull it out. My bills are in a slip pocket, and my change is in a zipper pocket.
> 
> This is going to be a great bag for Vegas. I'll also use it when I'm in Oakland because I drive everywhere and I keep my water bottle and sunglasses in the car. When I'm in SF I'll use my crimson Dillen satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3992741
> View attachment 3992742
> View attachment 3992745
> View attachment 3992748


She is adorable! I love the Ambler and she is stunning in that color!! It is amazing how much she holds. She looks perfect for shopping and travel. Great choice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to QVC for shipping so quickly, and thanks to my daughter for picking up my package at my sister's apartment on her lunch last night, I was able to carry my new Ambler today! I ordered her Sunday night with express delivery (not Premium delivery). They shipped it Monday and I received it Tuesday!
> 
> I carried it this morning on my Walmart and grocery run. I had a long list and the bag was so comfortable on my shoulder. I took the middle strap off because I love the shoulder carry. It has a good drop and it stayed on my shoulder with no problem and felt light.
> 
> The contents is a work in progress. The first picture shows everything (except for my keys, phone, and a pack of gum) I was hoping would fit inside. The second picture are the few items that didn't make it. (Note: The keys did make it, I just forgot to include them in the first picture.) I switched out the First Aid lotion tube for the smaller Body Works lotion. I attached my reusable bag to one side with the strap hook. My sunglasses won't fit unless I take some stuff out, which I don't want to do. The card slots are useless if you carry as much as I do because it makes them hard to get to. But my Furla card case (and in the future the Dooney card case that came with the bag) holds the few cards I carry and I can easily pull it out. My bills are in a slip pocket, and my change is in a zipper pocket.
> 
> This is going to be a great bag for Vegas. I'll also use it when I'm in Oakland because I drive everywhere and I keep my water bottle and sunglasses in the car. When I'm in SF I'll use my crimson Dillen satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3992741
> View attachment 3992742
> View attachment 3992745
> View attachment 3992748


Another great red handbag.  And she looks like she can hold a lot of stuff.
Glad the Ambler is working for you.  I've been tempted, but I only hand carry bags,  so there are better options for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> What a perfect little bag!! I am loving that RED!
> I bet she works perfect for your trip.


Thanks KC! 
I'm loving the red on this bag! When I was shopping yesterday I think I stopped in front of every mirror just to admire the color.   I can't wait to take her to Vegas!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> She is adorable! I love the Ambler and she is stunning in that color!! It is amazing how much she holds. She looks perfect for shopping and travel. Great choice!


Thanks DB! 
She does hold a lot. I sent the same pics to a friend of mine and she said I could downsize the contents even more. But there are just some things that give me comfort knowing I have them, even if I don't need them. For example: She said I don't need Neosporin and bandages in Vegas!   I may take them out in Vegas, but I'll keep them in there in Oakland because I'm with my three grandchildren (12, 9, & 6) and I never know when I'll need Neosporin or bandages.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Another great red handbag.  And she looks like she can hold a lot of stuff.
> Glad the Ambler is working for you.  I've been tempted, but I only hand carry bags,  so there are better options for me.


Thanks LJ! 
I picked the Ambler over the Sawyer because of the cute top handle. I like hand carrying satchels too, and I can take the strap off the Ambler and carry it like a mini satchel, which I plan to do sometimes in Vegas. But most of the time she'll be on my shoulder.


----------



## RuedeNesle

One more thing I forgot to mention about the Ambler. With all the stuff I'm carrying there is no way to get in either of the outside slip pockets. I tried squeezing a receipt in the pockets yesterday morning and they were way too tight to open. I never planned to use the outside pockets but I thought I should mention that for those who are considering buying the bag for the outside pockets.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RN:  that makes sense.   If you fill the inside to capacity,  there is no room left since the outside pockets are flat.  And the reverse is true also,  if you put a lot of stuff in an outside pocket,  it takes up some of the inside space.
I found this on the Barlow.... you wouldn't think it would be a factor.   But on the small Barlow if I put things in the outside pocket I have less room on the top half of the inside main compartment..... and it's harder to snap the mag closure.   All makes sense.... only so much space that must be shared by all the pockets,  inside and out.   The extra pockets can help with organization,  but they don't actually add more room unless they are gusseted and designed to expand out,  not in.
Enjoy your new red showstopper.


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks DB!
> She does hold a lot. I sent the same pics to a friend of mine and she said I could downsize the contents even more. But there are just some things that give me comfort knowing I have them, even if I don't need them. For example: She said I don't need Neosporin and bandages in Vegas!   I may take them out in Vegas, but I'll keep them in there in Oakland because I'm with my three grandchildren (12, 9, & 6) and I never know when I'll need Neosporin or bandages.


 I'm planning on given this to my 40+ daughter for her birthday.  She is a minimalist and would love it. I love it too and have it in Burgundy on my wish list


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> RN:  that makes sense.   If you fill the inside to capacity,  there is no room left since the outside pockets are flat.  And the reverse is true also,  if you put a lot of stuff in an outside pocket,  it takes up some of the inside space.
> I found this on the Barlow.... you wouldn't think it would be a factor.   But on the small Barlow if I put things in the outside pocket I have less room on the top half of the inside main compartment..... and it's harder to snap the mag closure.   All makes sense.... only so much space that must be shared by all the pockets,  inside and out.   The extra pockets can help with organization,  but they don't actually add more room unless they are gusseted and designed to expand out,  not in.
> Enjoy your new red showstopper.


I'm surprised the Barlow does that. I know it happens on small CBB's, but I thought Barlow was big enough to have the space capacity. Thanks for the info!
Thanks! I'm enjoying her very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> I'm planning on given this to my 40+ daughter for her birthday.  She is a minimalist and would love it. I love it too and have it in Burgundy on my wish list


My daughter will be 40 this year! She's the same as yours. She carries bags that look like wallets to me. She loves the my new Ambler, and I'm sure your daughter will too!
Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm surprised the Barlow does that. I know it happens on small CBB's, but I thought Barlow was big enough to have the space capacity. Thanks for the info!
> Thanks! I'm enjoying her very much!


I had to move up from the small Barlow to the regular sized one to get a comfortable fit for my things and still get the snap to close and stay that way.


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DB!
> I'm passing on this information with a DISCLAIMER: "I'm not responsible for any handbags you obsess over once you start watching her videos.
> Have fun!
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC34OcH7d5nZd0XXUHdc1hCw
> 
> @Twoboyz: Thanks for the detailed videos!


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> My daughter will be 40 this year! She's the same as yours. She carries bags that look like wallets to me. She loves the my new Ambler, and I'm sure your daughter will too!
> Happy Birthday to your daughter!


Thank you!! I will tell her you sent birthday wishes 
I think Ambler will be very much appreciated!!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to QVC for shipping so quickly, and thanks to my daughter for picking up my package at my sister's apartment on her lunch last night, I was able to carry my new Ambler today! I ordered her Sunday night with express delivery (not Premium delivery). They shipped it Monday and I received it Tuesday!
> 
> I carried it this morning on my Walmart and grocery run. I had a long list and the bag was so comfortable on my shoulder. I took the middle strap off because I love the shoulder carry. It has a good drop and it stayed on my shoulder with no problem and felt light.
> 
> The contents is a work in progress. The first picture shows everything (except for my keys, phone, and a pack of gum) I was hoping would fit inside. The second picture are the few items that didn't make it. (Note: The keys did make it, I just forgot to include them in the first picture.) I switched out the First Aid lotion tube for the smaller Body Works lotion. I attached my reusable bag to one side with the strap hook. My sunglasses won't fit unless I take some stuff out, which I don't want to do. The card slots are useless if you carry as much as I do because it makes them hard to get to. But my Furla card case (and in the future the Dooney card case that came with the bag) holds the few cards I carry and I can easily pull it out. My bills are in a slip pocket, and my change is in a zipper pocket.
> 
> This is going to be a great bag for Vegas. I'll also use it when I'm in Oakland because I drive everywhere and I keep my water bottle and sunglasses in the car. When I'm in SF I'll use my crimson Dillen satchel.
> 
> View attachment 3992741
> View attachment 3992742
> View attachment 3992745
> View attachment 3992748



Wow, that's a lot of stuff!  Now I really want to see this bag irl!  

Congrats on a new red beauty!


----------



## Caledonia

Oh Happy day! UPS delivered Florentine Small Coin Case - Black/Black & Small Lexington Toledo, sample.
First, love them both. Lexington is amazing. My mom bought it in Cobalt Pebble leather a year or 2 ago so I knew I like the size, just wasn't in love with it until I saw it in this leather. Yippee! Now the coin case. I got one in Venus like RN's so I know the size & layout, just hadn't seen it in Florentine. Biggest surprise, it's all black (duh!). I was expecting the red contrast from the zipper tape shown in ILoveDooney pictures. Pictures of inside coin case on Florentine clubhouse thread.


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Oh Happy day! UPS delivered Florentine Small Coin Case - Black/Black & Small Lexington Toledo, sample.
> First, love them both. Lexington is amazing. My mom bought it in Cobalt Pebble leather a year or 2 ago so I knew I like the size, just wasn't in love with it until I saw it in this leather. Yippee! Now the coin case. I got one in Venus like RN's so I know the size & layout, just hadn't seen it in Florentine. Biggest surprise, it's all black (duh!). I was expecting the red contrast from the zipper tape shown in ILoveDooney pictures. Pictures of inside coin case on Florentine clubhouse thread.
> View attachment 3995061
> View attachment 3995062
> View attachment 3995063
> View attachment 3995064


That was fast shipping!! She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Wow, that's a lot of stuff!  Now I really want to see this bag irl!
> 
> Congrats on a new red beauty!


I'm surprised too! And I thought I was going to have to pull things out just to get to other things, but I'm finding if I pull the zippers all the way down it opens wide enough for me to grab what I need.
Thanks again!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm surprised too! And I thought I was going to have to pull things out just to get to other things, but I'm finding if I pull the zippers all the way down it opens wide enough for me to grab what I need.
> Thanks again![emoji2]


That makes it even better!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caledonia said:


> Oh Happy day! UPS delivered Florentine Small Coin Case - Black/Black & Small Lexington Toledo, sample.
> First, love them both. Lexington is amazing. My mom bought it in Cobalt Pebble leather a year or 2 ago so I knew I like the size, just wasn't in love with it until I saw it in this leather. Yippee! Now the coin case. I got one in Venus like RN's so I know the size & layout, just hadn't seen it in Florentine. Biggest surprise, it's all black (duh!). I was expecting the red contrast from the zipper tape shown in ILoveDooney pictures. Pictures of inside coin case on Florentine clubhouse thread.
> View attachment 3995061
> View attachment 3995062
> View attachment 3995063
> View attachment 3995064


Congrats C!
I'm lovin' Lexi and your Flo card case! I do love my Venus coin case, but your pic make me want one in Florentine leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


Omg she is stunning!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


Thanks for posting a picture.  I ordered the orchid also and mine is due to arrive Tuesday.   I love the color,  but can't tell from the pics if it will read pink or purple in real life.   What do you think?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


Thank you for the photo.  I also ordered Miss Orchid and it is to be delivered Thursday.  It looks like a lot of purple.  It could be a fun bag...even though I am more of a pink girl. Hmmmmmm.  

HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!


----------



## Doggie Bag

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


She's beautiful


----------



## MrsKC

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


Wow!!! Stunning color. Lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


Happy Early Birthday! I'm so happy you caught the one that got away! She beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Just received my orchid Barlow from ILD as an early birthday present. I thought I missed out on this color last year when it was a Dillard’s exclusive. I’m so happy to have this second chance....


My orchid Barlow arrived today.   The color is exactly like the picture you posted.   It's a saturated purple with a lot of red undertones.  Love the color and the leather.   If I had to name the color I don't know what I would call it... it's more purple than magenta and raspberry.  It is some shade of purple,  not a pink color,  to my eyes.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> My orchid Barlow arrived today.   The color is exactly like the picture you posted.   It's a saturated purple with a lot of red undertones.  Love the color and the leather.   If I had to name the color I don't know what I would call it... it's more purple than magenta and raspberry.  It is some shade of purple,  not a pink color,  to my eyes.


Glad you love it! That color is stunning!!


----------



## swags

Becket feedbag in midnight. I've wanted a bag in this style with a round bottom for awhile. I tried an older Coach version but it was tall and would topple. This one isnt as tall and with my stuff inside it stays upright. I like the palladium hardware too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Becket feedbag in midnight. I've wanted a bag in this style with a round bottom for awhile. I tried an older Coach version but it was tall and would topple. This one isnt as tall and with my stuff inside it stays upright. I like the palladium hardware too.


She's a beauty.   Glad the style is working for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Becket feedbag in midnight. I've wanted a bag in this style with a round bottom for awhile. I tried an older Coach version but it was tall and would topple. This one isnt as tall and with my stuff inside it stays upright. I like the palladium hardware too.


She is gorgeous!! I love Dooney's midnight blue, its so rich and deep. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

swags said:


> Becket feedbag in midnight. I've wanted a bag in this style with a round bottom for awhile. I tried an older Coach version but it was tall and would topple. This one isnt as tall and with my stuff inside it stays upright. I like the palladium hardware too.


Yea!  Bag twins!  I bought the desert and midnight blue because, like you, I love the round bottom bags.  I had EVERY intention of returning one but I just couldn’t.  Don’t you just love this leather?  And I’m a sucker for dark leather trim.  Oh man, it gets me every time.


----------



## swags

LifeIsDucky said:


> Yea!  Bag twins!  I bought the desert and midnight blue because, like you, I love the round bottom bags.  I had EVERY intention of returning one but I just couldn’t.  Don’t you just love this leather?  And I’m a sucker for dark leather trim.  Oh man, it gets me every time.


After I ordered midnight, I started thinking how great it would be to have it in desert because that saddle tan shade is just so perfect in this style and the darker strap sets it off. I agree with you, the leather is great!


----------



## hautedog!

Any one have any trouble with the color Dusty-Blue in florentine Leather..I'm considering purchasing but I heard they lose their color (fading) and show handling marks the most?


----------



## southernbelle82

Got this baby in the mail today, waiting on the chestnut too so I can see them in person and decide but wow that natural is something beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> Got this baby in the mail today, waiting on the chestnut too so I can see them in person and decide but wow that natural is something beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004916
> View attachment 4004917


I love the natural!! I have been wanting something in natural and I just can't pull the trigger. But I love it!! Super cute bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Got this baby in the mail today, waiting on the chestnut too so I can see them in person and decide but wow that natural is something beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004916
> View attachment 4004917


She's a beauty! She's going to be hard to beat, but Dooney has a way with all colors which is going to make your decision harder!
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## southernbelle82

Thank y’all! I really only ordered the chestnut as a back up because I feared I would receive a bag with the ugly striping. I can deal with some pebbling but not the striping.


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is stunning!!!





lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for posting a picture.  I ordered the orchid also and mine is due to arrive Tuesday.   I love the color,  but can't tell from the pics if it will read pink or purple in real life.   What do you think?





LifeIsDucky said:


> Thank you for the photo.  I also ordered Miss Orchid and it is to be delivered Thursday.  It looks like a lot of purple.  It could be a fun bag...even though I am more of a pink girl. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!





Doggie Bag said:


> She's beautiful





MrsKC said:


> Wow!!! Stunning color. Lovely!





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Early Birthday! I'm so happy you caught the one that got away! She beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks, everyone. I’m loving the color. So happy it popped up at ILD...


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> My orchid Barlow arrived today.   The color is exactly like the picture you posted.   It's a saturated purple with a lot of red undertones.  Love the color and the leather.   If I had to name the color I don't know what I would call it... it's more purple than magenta and raspberry.  It is some shade of purple,  not a pink color,  to my eyes.



Im sorry that I missed your earlier post but I’m so happy that you like the color. I’m surprised that I like it so much since I’m not usually a purple or pink girl but the combo of the two is stunning...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Im sorry that I missed your earlier post but I’m so happy that you like the color. I’m surprised that I like it so much since I’m not usually a purple or pink girl but the combo of the two is stunning...


It's time for spring.... let's load up or pretty new Orchid handbags.


----------



## southernbelle82

Got this today! I’ve wanted a Dooney umbrella for years and finally have my own! My best friend went on vacation to Florida and stopped at the outlet for me.


----------



## MrsKC

New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


Mrs KC:  enjoy your new Dooney.  I like the look of Saffiano best in dark rich colors.   The black is very good looking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


Congrats KC! Lani is a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Bag

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


Beautiful bag! I have a black/black saffiano and adore it.  She is the bag that got me addicted. I hope you enjoy your new acquisition.


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .



Saffiano takes color so well. The black is stunning. 
Great choice!


----------



## YankeeDooney

YES! Congrats and Happy Birthday! It’s a beautiful bag and I love that color!


----------



## Nml85

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


MrsKC great bag!  I’ve been eyeing that in calypso on ILD.  How do you like it?


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> New Black Saffiano Lani crossbody from ILD .


Dooney does a great saffiano. Love the black!!


----------



## swags

Belvedere logo lock hobo in burgundy.  From the Macy's VIP sale.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Belvedere logo lock hobo in burgundy.  From the Macy's VIP sale.


Wow,  your burgundy Belvedere LOLO is a beautiful color.   My burgundy Belvedere LOLO Tote was a very brown looking burgundy.   Maybe different lighting or different dye lot.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Wow,  your burgundy Belvedere LOLO is a beautiful color.   My burgundy Belvedere LOLO Tote was a very brown looking burgundy.   Maybe different lighting or different dye lot.


 Thanks!


lavenderjunkie said:


> Wow,  your burgundy Belvedere LOLO is a beautiful color.   My burgundy Belvedere LOLO Tote was a very brown looking burgundy.   Maybe different lighting or different dye lot.


Thanks. I notice it pulls more brown in the evening but in daylight it definitely looks burgundy.  It will most likely be mainly a fall bag so I am good with it.  I have the bag in taupe and I really like the soft leather. The price was so good at Macys I went for it. Prior to that I had flipped flopped between burgundy or cranberry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks. I notice it pulls more brown in the evening but in daylight it definitely looks burgundy.  It will most likely be mainly a fall bag so I am good with it.  I have the bag in taupe and I really like the soft leather. The price was so good at Macys I went for it. Prior to that I had flipped flopped between burgundy or cranberry.


I have the Belvedere LOLO hobo in blush.  It's a very pretty color and the leather is very soft.  I hope you enjoy your burgundy one.  And you are right, the price was amazing,  which I why I ordered the small tote version.   I prefer the double handle.  But the small tote isn't small, it has a wide base and it's really a large handbag.   That makes it heavy.... surprisingly heavy.   I don't find the Belvedere LOLO hobo to be heavy.


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have the Belvedere LOLO hobo in blush.  It's a very pretty color and the leather is very soft.  I hope you enjoy your burgundy one.  And you are right, the price was amazing,  which I why I ordered the small tote version.   I prefer the double handle.  But the small tote isn't small, it has a wide base and it's really a large handbag.   That makes it heavy.... surprisingly heavy.   I don't find the Belvedere LOLO hobo to be heavy.


I exchanged a belvedere tote last summer in taupe and got the hobo. I also found the tote to be too heavy. I saw Macys call theirs the small tote but I think thats a mistake, I thought there was only one size.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I exchanged a belvedere tote last summer in taupe and got the hobo. I also found the tote to be too heavy. I saw Macys call theirs the small tote but I think thats a mistake, I thought there was only one size.


And Macy's has the weight listed as 1 lb!!!!  I just checked Zappos, and the weight is listed as 2 lb 14 oz.
That makes more sense.   I wish I would have thought to check Zappos before I ordered.  But since the Belvedere LOLO hobo wasn't overly heavy,  I didn't foresee a problem


----------



## MrsKC

Nml85 said:


> MrsKC great bag!  I’ve been eyeing that in calypso on ILD.  How do you like it?


I just took the plastic off today. I think I am going to like it but haven’t carried it yet.


----------



## Bagmedic

A new to me vintage drawstring duffle bag (not sure of the official name!) in the thickest leather!  I'm guessing it is a Flo bag and color would be brown tmoro - it is like dark chocolate.  Found it at my neighborhood vintage shop for $38!  Had to have it!  This is a good sized bag standing 12" high x 9" wide x 5" deep.  The key fob is attached on the top of the bag and has a more substantial lobster claw clasp - you can see it peaking out on the left side of the bag - it can flop to the outside or tucked inside.  Also has more of a luggage tag hang tag. 

There is an inch scratch in the lower front but a bag of this age would have some flaws and some moisturizer would probably help.  Just love it!  I love substantial leather and this one is that!  I've never seen this with the side detail but love all of it!  When you aren't looking.....you find something beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> A new to me vintage drawstring duffle bag (not sure of the official name!) in the thickest leather!  I'm guessing it is a Flo bag and color would be brown tmoro - it is like dark chocolate.  Found it at my neighborhood vintage shop for $38!  Had to have it!  This is a good sized bag standing 12" high x 9" wide x 5" deep.  The key fob is attached on the top of the bag and has a more substantial lobster claw clasp - you can see it peaking out on the left side of the bag - it can flop to the outside or tucked inside.  Also has more of a luggage tag hang tag.
> 
> There is an inch scratch in the lower front but a bag of this age would have some flaws and some moisturizer would probably help.  Just love it!  I love substantial leather and this one is that!  I've never seen this with the side detail but love all of it!  When you aren't looking.....you find something beautiful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015002
> View attachment 4015003



Very nice! Tmoro is my favorite color of florentine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bagmedic said:


> A new to me vintage drawstring duffle bag (not sure of the official name!) in the thickest leather!  I'm guessing it is a Flo bag and color would be brown tmoro - it is like dark chocolate.  Found it at my neighborhood vintage shop for $38!  Had to have it!  This is a good sized bag standing 12" high x 9" wide x 5" deep.  The key fob is attached on the top of the bag and has a more substantial lobster claw clasp - you can see it peaking out on the left side of the bag - it can flop to the outside or tucked inside.  Also has more of a luggage tag hang tag.
> 
> There is an inch scratch in the lower front but a bag of this age would have some flaws and some moisturizer would probably help.  Just love it!  I love substantial leather and this one is that!  I've never seen this with the side detail but love all of it!  When you aren't looking.....you find something beautiful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015002
> View attachment 4015003



Wow, now there’s a find! Very unique and good looking. That will be fun to research.


----------



## BadWolf10

So, after called the phone # for Dooney, speaking to a customer service rep who assured me that Dooney would send me a replacement bag for my faulty Dooney Cooper, I shipped it in. Today I received a trade in letter. $134 toward a bag $268 or higher. UGH, it's probably good that the trade in dept is closed right now, I am seething. I will have to call in the morning. I don't expect to receive $268, I paid $159. But I am urked that I will most likely have to either take the bag back (which at this point, I just don't want it) OR take a $25 loss PLUS spend another $134. I just don't know what to do.... I am so mad at Dooney. I could threaten to not buy Dooney anymore, but lets be real, I love the bags. Just so irritated........


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> So, after called the phone # for Dooney, speaking to a customer service rep who assured me that Dooney would send me a replacement bag for my faulty Dooney Cooper, I shipped it in. Today I received a trade in letter. $134 toward a bag $268 or higher. UGH, it's probably good that the trade in dept is closed right now, I am seething. I will have to call in the morning. I don't expect to receive $268, I paid $159. But I am urked that I will most likely have to either take the bag back (which at this point, I just don't want it) OR take a $25 loss PLUS spend another $134. I just don't know what to do.... I am so mad at Dooney. I could threaten to not buy Dooney anymore, but lets be real, I love the bags. Just so irritated........



Just a thought, but a well placed complaint on their social media sites might get it resolved.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Just a thought, but a well placed complaint on their social media sites might get it resolved.


That might be a good idea.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That might be a good idea.


 If you have pics include them too if you decide to try it.


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, now there’s a find! Very unique and good looking. That will be fun to research.


Yeah, I have no idea where to start with that!  I need to take the stuffing out of it and see if there is a number somewhere.  I'm not as up on how Dooney identified their bags.  Maybe this weekend!  I'll take her out to play, too!


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> So, after called the phone # for Dooney, speaking to a customer service rep who assured me that Dooney would send me a replacement bag for my faulty Dooney Cooper, I shipped it in. Today I received a trade in letter. $134 toward a bag $268 or higher. UGH, it's probably good that the trade in dept is closed right now, I am seething. I will have to call in the morning. I don't expect to receive $268, I paid $159. But I am urked that I will most likely have to either take the bag back (which at this point, I just don't want it) OR take a $25 loss PLUS spend another $134. I just don't know what to do.... I am so mad at Dooney. I could threaten to not buy Dooney anymore, but lets be real, I love the bags. Just so irritated........


That's what I did today. I am DONE! They held 2 orders in a row with no explanation. There was no payment issue. They did this to me 2 days in a row. I was able to cancel the second order. The first order did ship after many calls back and forth starting at 8am. I am going to return the order en route to me as soon as I get it and be done. 
Your situation is outrageous. They won't honor the sale price? TERRIBLE!


----------



## BadWolf10

Doggie Bag said:


> That's what I did today. I am DONE! They held 2 orders in a row with no explanation. There was no payment issue. They did this to me 2 days in a row. I was able to cancel the second order. The first order did ship after many calls back and forth starting at 8am. I am going to return the order en route to me as soon as I get it and be done.
> Your situation is outrageous. They won't honor the sale price? TERRIBLE!



That is super frustrating. Did they ever say why they held the orders?

I posted a message on FB and got a reply quickly, basically asking for my info to look into it. Then I called this morning. They have to pull the bag and look at the item then they will call me back. We will see what happens.


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> That is super frustrating. Did they ever say why they held the orders?
> 
> I posted a message on FB and got a reply quickly, basically asking for my info to look into it. Then I called this morning. They have to pull the bag and look at the item then they will call me back. We will see what happens.


I am happy to hear you got a positive response. I hope it works out for you.
In my situation they really didn't know why the order was held. Even the manager didn't know.  I feel it may be because this is the 3rd time I ordered this same bag in a time period of 3 weeks. The bag is the AWL pebble satchel. The first two came damaged. The first one had no tags, no registration card, no packing on the handles and absolutely no packing in the box. The sides were crunched and the frame was distorted making the bag lean forward. The second bag was way too soft with barely any structure and a dent in the front of the bag. Their disclaimer reads they have the right to limit purchases but, seriously, I want an undamaged bag. Eventually I had to involve the manager. She was able to delete one my orders which did not ship-the Chestnut Buckley.  One other order is on the way to me. I'm expecting a shipment today of the 3rd AWL pebble leather satchel and anticipate returning it. I hope I can stay strong.


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> So, after called the phone # for Dooney, speaking to a customer service rep who assured me that Dooney would send me a replacement bag for my faulty Dooney Cooper, I shipped it in. Today I received a trade in letter. $134 toward a bag $268 or higher. UGH, it's probably good that the trade in dept is closed right now, I am seething. I will have to call in the morning. I don't expect to receive $268, I paid $159. But I am urked that I will most likely have to either take the bag back (which at this point, I just don't want it) OR take a $25 loss PLUS spend another $134. I just don't know what to do.... I am so mad at Dooney. I could threaten to not buy Dooney anymore, but lets be real, I love the bags. Just so irritated........


Someone should tell them the reason they are in business is because of the customer.


----------



## BadWolf10

Doggie Bag said:


> I am happy to hear you got a positive response. I hope it works out for you.
> In my situation they really didn't know why the order was held. Even the manager didn't know.  I feel it may be because this is the 3rd time I ordered this same bag in a time period of 3 weeks. The bag is the AWL pebble satchel. The first two came damaged. The first one had no tags, no registration card, no packing on the handles and absolutely no packing in the box. The sides were crunched and the frame was distorted making the bag lean forward. The second bag was way too soft with barely any structure and a dent in the front of the bag. Their disclaimer reads they have the right to limit purchases but, seriously, I want an undamaged bag. Eventually I had to involve the manager. She was able to delete one my orders which did not ship-the Chestnut Buckley.  One other order is on the way to me. I'm expecting a shipment today of the 3rd AWL pebble leather satchel and anticipate returning it. I hope I can stay strong.


I hope it's a good one. Maybe your dooney relationship can be salvaged


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> That is super frustrating. Did they ever say why they held the orders?
> 
> I posted a message on FB and got a reply quickly, basically asking for my info to look into it. Then I called this morning. They have to pull the bag and look at the item then they will call me back. We will see what happens.



That usually does the trick.  Public embarrassment...the fixer.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok, Dooney customer service has come through for the win!!!! They pulled the bag, inspected it, and gave me a credit of $268 toward any bag, it does not have to be 268 toward a bag twice as expensive. In fact $268 is more than I was asking for, I was just asking for the $159 I paid, so all I can say is WOW... so I just placed my order for a Florentine Hattie. I have been eyeing this bag for a while, but at $398 it's steep, but with this credit, now is the time. I am so happy....now off to FB to sing their praises on their site.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok, Dooney customer service has come through for the win!!!! They pulled the bag, inspected it, and gave me a credit of $268 toward any bag, it does not have to be 268 toward a bag twice as expensive. In fact $268 is more than I was asking for, I was just asking for the $159 I paid, so all I can say is WOW... so I just placed my order for a Florentine Hattie. I have been eyeing this bag for a while, but at $398 it's steep, but with this credit, now is the time. I am so happy....now off to FB to sing their praises on their site.


Glad to hear they fixed your issue and even exceeded your expectations.
I completely missed this since I haven't been on the forum that much, but what happened to the bag?


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear they fixed your issue and even exceeded your expectations.
> I completely missed this since I haven't been on the forum that much, but what happened to the bag?


It was the cooper hobo in bubble gum. Within 2 weeks the leather was peeling off the corners. I took the first one back to the outlet store and they exchanged it. Within a week, the 2nd did the same thing. So the outlet told me to call Dooney directly and refused to return.  So I called Dooney and asked what I should do, they told me to ship it in for warranty and assured me I would not get a trade in letter. Then I got a trade in letter offering me half of retail for the bag, which was less than 30 days old. So I gave them a call after posting on their Facebook page


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok, Dooney customer service has come through for the win!!!! They pulled the bag, inspected it, and gave me a credit of $268 toward any bag, it does not have to be 268 toward a bag twice as expensive. In fact $268 is more than I was asking for, I was just asking for the $159 I paid, so all I can say is WOW... so I just placed my order for a Florentine Hattie. I have been eyeing this bag for a while, but at $398 it's steep, but with this credit, now is the time. I am so happy....now off to FB to sing their praises on their site.


*BW*:  I'm so happy it worked out for you and Dooney came through and did the right thing   I hope you love your Flo Hattie.  What color did you order?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  I'm so happy it worked out for you and Dooney came through and did the right thing   I hope you love your Flo Hattie.  What color did you order?


I ordered it in natural. I have always wanted a Flo in natural. I also was a bad girl and browsed qvc. I ordered the Cassidy in crimson. I am excited about that color in the flo. Can't wait to see them both


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> It was the cooper hobo in bubble gum. Within 2 weeks the leather was peeling off the corners. I took the first one back to the outlet store and they exchanged it. Within a week, the 2nd did the same thing. So the outlet told me to call Dooney directly and refused to return.  So I called Dooney and asked what I should do, they told me to ship it in for warranty and assured me I would not get a trade in letter. Then I got a trade in letter offering me half of retail for the bag, which was less than 30 days old. So I gave them a call after posting on their Facebook page


WOW! I am very happy for you! Enjoy your new Flo bags. I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered it in natural. I have always wanted a Flo in natural. I also was a bad girl and browsed qvc. I ordered the Cassidy in crimson. I am excited about that color in the flo. Can't wait to see them both


A natural Florentine drawstring is a thing of beauty.   Years ago I saw one in the Dooney retail boutique.  I knew it was not the right style for me,  but it kept calling my name.  Visit after visit I stared at the bag and purse posed.
When it went on sale,  I bought it.   It's still a magnificent handbag,  even tho the style still doesn't work for me.   

I hope you love both your new handbags.  Crimson is a rare color in Florentine.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> It was the cooper hobo in bubble gum. Within 2 weeks the leather was peeling off the corners. I took the first one back to the outlet store and they exchanged it. Within a week, the 2nd did the same thing. So the outlet told me to call Dooney directly and refused to return.  So I called Dooney and asked what I should do, they told me to ship it in for warranty and assured me I would not get a trade in letter. Then I got a trade in letter offering me half of retail for the bag, which was less than 30 days old. So I gave them a call after posting on their Facebook page


Oh, I see.
The outlet should have allow you to return the second one too! That's definitely defective.  Well, at least you got a bit extra for all your troubles.
I was considering that style but I'll pass on them. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Oh, I see.
> The outlet should have allow you to return the second one too! That's definitely defective.  Well, at least you got a bit extra for all your troubles.
> I was considering that style but I'll pass on them. Thanks for the info!


I agree. I thought the manager was a bit rude, but maybe it was just me. I should have been able to return for a refund.


----------



## YankeeDooney

The Belk Steal of a Deal. This is such a nice tote. It came with a couple of very minor marks but for the price...holy cow...a perfect try me price. This is the Chestnut Florentine Logo Lock Tote.

And Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 4021535
> 
> 
> The Belk Steal of a Deal. This is such a nice tote. It came with a couple of very minor marks but for the price...holy cow...a perfect try me price. This is the Chestnut Florentine Logo Lock Tote.
> 
> And Happy Easter Everyone!


It’s lovely !!


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 4021535
> 
> 
> The Belk Steal of a Deal. This is such a nice tote. It came with a couple of very minor marks but for the price...holy cow...a perfect try me price. This is the Chestnut Florentine Logo Lock Tote.
> 
> And Happy Easter Everyone!


She is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

I just ordered Lily Toscana!! I bought one about a year ago and sent her back then regretted it. They are on sale on ILD  so I just ordered one for me and one for my mom


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I just ordered Lily Toscana!! I bought one about a year ago and sent her back then regretted it. They are on sale on ILD  so I just ordered one for me and one for my mom



Hmm, I might have to go look, but I shouldn’t.[emoji12]

What colors did you order?


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmm, I might have to go look, but I shouldn’t.[emoji12]
> 
> What colors did you order?


I ordered ginger and maroon


----------



## BadWolf10

Flo Cassidy in crimson came today. It's a pretty color, but has quite a bit of brown undertone. I am not that wowed. I thot I would be.... I am going to look at it again tomorrow in the sunshine. But I think it might go back.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Flo Cassidy in crimson came today. It's a pretty color, but has quite a bit of brown undertone. I am not that wowed. I thot I would be.... I am going to look at it again tomorrow in the sunshine. But I think it might go back.


Lol after my post I took her into the kitchen , the brightest room in the house, the color looks better.... I just might keep her lol. What color wallet would you pair with her? Chestnut is too close, tmoro maybe ??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol after my post I took her into the kitchen , the brightest room in the house, the color looks better.... I just might keep her lol. What color wallet would you pair with her? Chestnut is too close, tmoro maybe ??


I think I might go with a totally contrasting color rather than one that is similar.   Just a thought.


----------



## Lady&theBag

These two arrived yesterday. Dawson in Desert and Barlow in Ocean.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lady&theBag said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Dawson in Desert and Barlow in Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024350


Both are beautiful handbags.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## BadWolf10

Here she is. Cassidy in crimson. I am leaving the plastic on as I am still debating.  I like the color better in the sunlight.  I think I like the style. It has pretty much everything I look for(hobo or bucket, long enough strap, not too heavy, can fit my stuff including my kindle if needed, gorgeous color). I like the simple clean lines. But hesitation is that it doesn't have wow appeal. It's pretty not wowza. So I'm back to not sure lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Here she is. Cassidy in crimson. I am leaving the plastic on as I am still debating.  I like the color better in the sunlight.  I think I like the style. It has pretty much everything I look for(hobo or bucket, long enough strap, not too heavy, can fit my stuff including my kindle if needed, gorgeous color). I like the simple clean lines. But hesitation is that it doesn't have wow appeal. It's pretty not wowza. So I'm back to not sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024823


The color on my computer looks beautiful... a very rosy red,  no brown at all.  But I know in different lights color looks differently.  My crimson Flo is very brown.   Yours is so much prettier

As for the style of your new handbag,  I love the clean lines.  I think the beauty of the leather and the stitching detail makes it very elegant. These are very important details to me.   It's a different look than a handbag with a big buckle or strapping or contrast trim.  But I like the look.   I enjoy the variety in styles and level of embellishment and details of the different handbags.   It's very much a matter of personal choice.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Here she is. Cassidy in crimson. I am leaving the plastic on as I am still debating.  I like the color better in the sunlight.  I think I like the style. It has pretty much everything I look for(hobo or bucket, long enough strap, not too heavy, can fit my stuff including my kindle if needed, gorgeous color). I like the simple clean lines. But hesitation is that it doesn't have wow appeal. It's pretty not wowza. So I'm back to not sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024823


I think it’s wowza!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I think it’s wowza!!


I think I am going to wait to make a decision until lily in maroon shows up.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 4021535
> 
> 
> The Belk Steal of a Deal. This is such a nice tote. It came with a couple of very minor marks but for the price...holy cow...a perfect try me price. This is the Chestnut Florentine Logo Lock Tote.
> 
> And Happy Easter Everyone!


WOW, she is gorgeous and the pic is too! Awesome job GF!
We are twins btw, I got mine at the outlet last year and I wish it looked as good as yours. Mine is a little bit pebbled in some spots in the back but it was the best of what they had that day and I was set on getting one, it seemed like a good tote to travel with. I also ordered it in cranberry from ILD and then in the burgundy color from Macy's.


----------



## Doggie Bag

She is beautiful! To me, the wow is the leather. But you have to love her. Whichever choice you make you cannot go wrong. Looking forward to seeing your final decision.


----------



## MaryBel

Lady&theBag said:


> These two arrived yesterday. Dawson in Desert and Barlow in Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024350


Gorgeous bags! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Here she is. Cassidy in crimson. I am leaving the plastic on as I am still debating.  I like the color better in the sunlight.  I think I like the style. It has pretty much everything I look for(hobo or bucket, long enough strap, not too heavy, can fit my stuff including my kindle if needed, gorgeous color). I like the simple clean lines. But hesitation is that it doesn't have wow appeal. It's pretty not wowza. So I'm back to not sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024823


She's very pretty! 
Good luck on your decision!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm shaking my head because I have what I thought was an irrational fear of writing reviews on my handbags because something seems to happen right after I do. I've had to return a few bags after giving them glowing reviews because something broke or tore.  Now I either wait months to review a bag or I just don't do a review. But I was so excited to share how much my little Ambler held I reviewed the bag three days ago, just two days short of 30 days since purchasing her. Well.........today I was at Target and one of my zipper pulls came off when I was closing the bag! I put it back on but it came off again and I put it in my bag that time so I wouldn't lose it. You may be able to see why it came off. The opening is too wide. I haven't decided if I'm just going to get pliers and squeeze it close, or return it for an exchange. I still love it a lot and I'm leaning toward the pliers fix.  Just thought I'd share. I'm not writing any more reviews.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm shaking my head because I have what I thought was an irrational fear of writing reviews on my handbags because something seems to happen right after I do. I've had to return a few bags after giving them glowing reviews because something broke or tore.  Now I either wait months to review a bag or I just don't do a review. But I was so excited to share how much my little Ambler held I reviewed the bag three days ago, just two days short of 30 days since purchasing her. Well.........today I was at Target and one of my zipper pulls came off when I was closing the bag! I put it back on but it came off again and I put it in my bag that time so I wouldn't lose it. You may be able to see why it came off. The opening is too wide. I haven't decided if I'm just going to get pliers and squeeze it close, or return it for an exchange. I still love it a lot and I'm leaning toward the pliers fix.  Just thought I'd share. I'm not writing any more reviews.
> 
> View attachment 4027538
> View attachment 4027539


Oh my goodness, those should have been cinched better. What a bummer. I kinda think you can fix it .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh my goodness, those should have been cinched better. What a bummer. I kinda think you can fix it .


Thanks for the encouragement KC!  I was thinking the same thing but I wasn't sure if I should try, like I would void the warranty if I cinched it and it broke or looked worse. I didn't want them saying it was my fault.


----------



## Doggie Bag

I’m sorry this happened.  She is so adorable. I hope you resolve the issue in the way that makes you happy. Hugs


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the encouragement KC!  I was thinking the same thing but I wasn't sure if I should try, like I would void the warranty if I cinched it and it broke or looked worse. I didn't want them saying it was my fault.



I put one back on my brand new nylon crossbody when it fell off upon opening the box, but that was $40 from ILD.  Not sure what I would do with a more expensive bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> I’m sorry this happened.  She is so adorable. I hope you resolve the issue in the way that makes you happy. Hugs


Thanks DB! 
I'm sure I'll be happy with the resolution. Until I decide what to do I have my DB tassel fob where the zipper pull was. When I'm wearing it, it hangs like a bag charm, and I can use the other zipper to open and close the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> I put one back on my brand new nylon crossbody when it fell off upon opening the box, but that was $40 from ILD.  Not sure what I would do with a more expensive bag.


Hi A! I can't believe that happened to you too!
Yeah, the cost of bag is making me unsure what to do. But earlier I was thinking what if I received a replacement and it happened again. Now that you're saying you had the same issue, I'm wondering if I should just tighten it back on. Still thinking on it.


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks DB!
> I'm sure I'll be happy with the resolution. Until I decide what to do I have my DB tassel fob where the zipper pull was. When I'm wearing it, it hangs like a bag charm, and I can use the other zipper to open and close the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4027689


That is very cool!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> That is very cool!


Thanks DB!


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A! I can't believe that happened to you too!
> Yeah, the cost of bag is making me unsure what to do. But earlier I was thinking what if I received a replacement and it happened again. Now that you're saying you had the same issue, I'm wondering if I should just tighten it back on. Still thinking on it.



It only took a push with my thumb to fix mine, not a tool.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> It only took a push with my thumb to fix mine, not a tool.


Thanks A! That's good know! I won't start with the pliers.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lily toscana in ginger and maroon. Wowza. This is my wowza. I want to keep both but don't know if I should lol. I love both. I caught them on sale for 60% off.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Lily toscana in ginger and maroon. Wowza. This is my wowza. I want to keep both but don't know if I should lol. I love both. I caught them on sale for 60% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028432


I posted too soon. Upon further inspection, ginger has been a return. The accessories are missing and so is a little piece that goes in the strap. Ginger is going back


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I posted too soon. Upon further inspection, ginger has been a return. The accessories are missing and so is a little piece that goes in the strap. Ginger is going back


Well, BW,  I guess you had the decision made for you.  I love the maroon.  The color is so rich.  And the lines of the handbag are really nice.   I had that bag,  but had to return it because I only carry bags in my hand and the strap was too wide for that.   It was hard to send it back.  The strap was beautiful, as was the rest of the handbag.  And I had the impression it would wear really well over time.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> LJ, I know you have several shades of blue bags. Have you seen the new turquoise color in person by chance? I have been looking for a "Light Blue" bag. There are a few available on ILD, but I was wondering if you have seen the new Turquoise shade and if it's close to Light Blue. Online, they looks similar, but the computer screens can be deceiving.


----------



## BadWolf10

Apparently my last post showed as a quote. So I will repost it lol

LJ, I know you have several shades of blue bags. Have you seen the new turquoise color in person by chance? I have been looking for a "Light Blue" bag. There are a few available on ILD, but I was wondering if you have seen the new Turquoise shade and if it's close to Light Blue. Online, they looks similar, but the computer screens can be deceiving.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BadWolf10 said:


> Here she is. Cassidy in crimson. I am leaving the plastic on as I am still debating.  I like the color better in the sunlight.  I think I like the style. It has pretty much everything I look for(hobo or bucket, long enough strap, not too heavy, can fit my stuff including my kindle if needed, gorgeous color). I like the simple clean lines. But hesitation is that it doesn't have wow appeal. It's pretty not wowza. So I'm back to not sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024823



This color is beautiful! I definitely think this is a wowza! Made me go looking for one in that color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Apparently my last post showed as a quote. So I will repost it lol
> 
> LJ, I know you have several shades of blue bags. Have you seen the new turquoise color in person by chance? I have been looking for a "Light Blue" bag. There are a few available on ILD, but I was wondering if you have seen the new Turquoise shade and if it's close to Light Blue. Online, they looks similar, but the computer screens can be deceiving.


BW:  no,  I haven't seen any of the new shades in person.  You are right, it's often hard to tell the differences online.   And in person, some of the colors are very similar to past years colors of different names.  And of course,  the colors look different in different leathers.    If you already have a shade of light blue or turquoise,  take it with you and comparison shop.  In indoor store lighting the colors might look very similar.  In natural light they may differ a little more..... but you will need to decide if they are too close to warrant another purchase.

I love all the different shades of blue,  even if they are close.   The only way I can justify buying another one is to be sure the style is different from what I already have.  So,  no more zip zip or domed satchels or small Lexingtons or Patterson collection satchels for me in the blues.   I need to branch out into other collections. :


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  no,  I haven't seen any of the new shades in person.  You are right, it's often hard to tell the differences online.   And in person, some of the colors are very similar to past years colors of different names.  And of course,  the colors look different in different leathers.    If you already have a shade of light blue or turquoise,  take it with you and comparison shop.  In indoor store lighting the colors might look very similar.  In natural light they may differ a little more..... but you will need to decide if they are too close to warrant another purchase.
> 
> I love all the different shades of blue,  even if they are close.   The only way I can justify buying another one is to be sure the style is different from what I already have.  So,  no more zip zip or domed satchels or small Lexingtons or Patterson collection satchels for me in the blues.   I need to branch out into other collections. :


I love blue, its actually my favorite color. All shades but especially turquoise to light blue.  But interestingly enough I don't own any blue bags lol. I purchased a zip zip in jeans at one point,  but found that totes and hobos are more my thing so I sent it back.  I was in the outlet today and they have Caribbean blue, which is similar to pale blue with a bit more saturation but not much, and calypso on clearance which has a touch more seafoam green to it than I prefer. But they don't have turquoise in stock. I thought about ordering a pebble grain sloan in light blue,  almost 40% off at ILD right now. Or I could try the turquoise in patterson or pebble grain. I guess if order and don't like it, I can always ship it back, right?


----------



## BadWolf10

I did pick this up today. Daphne in light Blue. The first pic is with a flash the second without.  It matches my nails perfectlyoh and I got her 70% off.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I posted too soon. Upon further inspection, ginger has been a return. The accessories are missing and so is a little piece that goes in the strap. Ginger is going back



I love both but the maroon is gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I love blue, its actually my favorite color. All shades but especially turquoise to light blue.  But interestingly enough I don't own any blue bags lol. I purchased a zip zip in jeans at one point,  but found that totes and hobos are more my thing so I sent it back.  I was in the outlet today and they have Caribbean blue, which is similar to pale blue with a bit more saturation but not much, and calypso on clearance which has a touch more seafoam green to it than I prefer. But they don't have turquoise in stock. I thought about ordering a pebble grain sloan in light blue,  almost 40% off at ILD right now. Or I could try the turquoise in patterson or pebble grain. I guess if order and don't like it, I can always ship it back, right?


*BW*:  I have a Dooney turquoise zip zip in Saffiano leather from a few years ago.  It's a very saturated color,  more intense than the Calypso (which I have in pebbled and in City leather).  I think the Saffiano turquoise is darker than the Calypso and the turquoise has more green undertone in the color.  The turquoise is bright.  It's a spring/summer color, but not a pastel.  Of course,  different leathers take color differently.
I don't see any way to call the turquoise a light blue.   But I can see the calypso called light blue based on how it looks in some lights.

Calypso and Agean blue (from a few years ago) both have a drop of green in the color.   Sky blue and last years light blue seem to be a more pure blue.  Dusty blue seems to have a drop of purple in the color.  Sometimes the difference in the shades is very subtle and can only be seen in natural light.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Apparently my last post showed as a quote. So I will repost it lol
> 
> LJ, I know you have several shades of blue bags. Have you seen the new turquoise color in person by chance? I have been looking for a "Light Blue" bag. There are a few available on ILD, but I was wondering if you have seen the new Turquoise shade and if it's close to Light Blue. Online, they looks similar, but the computer screens can be deceiving.



Hey GF,
I just saw your post asking LJ about the new turquoise color. I actually have a couple of bags in the new turquoise in pebbled leather. The color is not light blue, it's more close to a real turquoise. Have you seen the old spearmint color in pebbled leather? If so, it's close to that color in intensity but instead of leaning towards green (as spearmint does), this one leans more to blue. It's like a aegean or sky blue with a bit of green on it but not so much as spearmint.

I did a search on ebay and found the ILD post for the zip zip in turquoise and the color in my screen shows a bit lighter than it really is. In my screen the zip zip looks a bit like calypso when IRL it is much deeper and darker. Look at the post for the crossbody, I think that one looks more accurate.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  I have a Dooney turquoise zip zip in Saffiano leather from a few years ago.  It's a very saturated color,  more intense than the Calypso (which I have in pebbled and in City leather).  I think the Saffiano turquoise is darker than the Calypso and the turquoise has more green undertone in the color.  The turquoise is bright.  It's a spring/summer color, but not a pastel.  Of course,  different leathers take color differently.
> I don't see any way to call the turquoise a light blue.   But I can see the calypso called light blue based on how it looks in some lights.
> 
> Calypso and Agean blue (from a few years ago) both have a drop of green in the color.   Sky blue and last years light blue seem to be a more pure blue.  Dusty blue seems to have a drop of purple in the color.  Sometimes the difference in the shades is very subtle and can only be seen in natural light.





MaryBel said:


> Hey GF,
> I just saw your post asking LJ about the new turquoise color. I actually have a couple of bags in the new turquoise in pebbled leather. The color is not light blue, it's more close to a real turquoise. Have you seen the old spearmint color in pebbled leather? If so, it's close to that color in intensity but instead of leaning towards green (as spearmint does), this one leans more to blue. It's like a aegean or sky blue with a bit of green on it but not so much as spearmint.
> 
> I did a search on ebay and found the ILD post for the zip zip in turquoise and the color in my screen shows a bit lighter than it really is. In my screen the zip zip looks a bit like calypso when IRL it is much deeper and darker. Look at the post for the crossbody, I think that one looks more accurate.


Thank you ladies that is very helpful. I remember the spearmint, it was pretty but just too green for me. And the comparisons to the other blues is very helpful. The turquoise in my computer looks almost like calypso as well. I will definitely search for the post with the crossbody. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

This beauty just arrived. I bought it from QVC.  Lexington in Apricot, one of the new spring colors. I really like this size and shape and this color is nice. It's showing slightly lighter with the flash.


----------



## MKB0925

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty just arrived. I bought it from QVC.  Lexington in Apricot, one of the new spring colors. I really like this size and shape and this color is nice. It's showing slightly lighter with the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032800


Beautiful color!!
I am looking for a small Lexington myself....love the size and outside pockets,


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty just arrived. I bought it from QVC.  Lexington in Apricot, one of the new spring colors. I really like this size and shape and this color is nice. It's showing slightly lighter with the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032800


Love her!


----------



## DBLover318

Love, love that color! I have the Belvedere in that beautiful Apricot pebbled leather. Such a vibrant color for spring/summer - well basically anytime of year!


----------



## BadWolf10

So.... I loved the leather color of lexington in apricot, but as she sat on the counter for a couple of hours, I liked her less and less. It's the combination of the apricot and sienna trim.  I love the Belvedere version of apricot, and I am considering a bag in patterson in apricot because of the lighter trim,  but lexington is going back. I have been thinking about a color I looked at earlier in the week (or was it last week) and went back to the outlet to look again. I fell in love with the Caribbean blue in patterson. I find it so interesting how different leathers take the same "color." I wasn't as excited about Caribbean blue in pebble grain, but in the patterson leather, it sang to me. So here she is....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... I loved the leather color of lexington in apricot, but as she sat on the counter for a couple of hours, I liked her less and less. It's the combination of the apricot and sienna trim.  I love the Belvedere version of apricot, and I am considering a bag in patterson in apricot because of the lighter trim,  but lexington is going back. I have been thinking about a color I looked at earlier in the week (or was it last week) and went back to the outlet to look again. I fell in love with the Caribbean blue in patterson. I find it so interesting how different leathers take the same "color." I wasn't as excited about Caribbean blue in pebble grain, but in the patterson leather, it sang to me. So here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034390
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


She is beautiful! She is the perfect color blue. Her color does evoke memories of the beautiful Caribbean Sea. Enjoy her!


----------



## DBLover318

Beautiful!! A perfect contract between the Caribbean Blue and Sierra trim! You picked a winner!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... I loved the leather color of lexington in apricot, but as she sat on the counter for a couple of hours, I liked her less and less. It's the combination of the apricot and sienna trim.  I love the Belvedere version of apricot, and I am considering a bag in patterson in apricot because of the lighter trim,  but lexington is going back. I have been thinking about a color I looked at earlier in the week (or was it last week) and went back to the outlet to look again. I fell in love with the Caribbean blue in patterson. I find it so interesting how different leathers take the same "color." I wasn't as excited about Caribbean blue in pebble grain, but in the patterson leather, it sang to me. So here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034390
> 
> BW:  sorry your apricot handbag didn't sing to you.   Hope the Caribbean blue continues to make you smile.   I love that color and it's on my wish list.   But you are so right about color.... some leathers seem to eat up the color and make it dull and other leathers make the color pop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle82

So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!


----------



## aerinha

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822



The orange lining on the handle is a great contrast.  Is the inside of the bag orange too?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822


I love the color and the buckle.  I think I want something from this collection... a satchel for me.  Did you buy the Brynn?


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> The orange lining on the handle is a great contrast.  Is the inside of the bag orange too?



The inside has both color schemes in it [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the color and the buckle.  I think I want something from this collection... a satchel for me.  Did you buy the Brynn?



Yes, she’s the Emerson Brynn


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822


She is gorgeous!! And I miss Dillards.... we used to live in Dallas, and I loved to shop there. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doggie Bag

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822


She is beautiful! That is the prettiest shade of Fuchsia I have ever seen. Enjoy her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SB:*  Enjoy your beautfiul new Emerson.  Please let us know how you like using your new handbag.
Is the lack of a lining an issue for you?  How does the leather hold up,  is it showing scratches?  And how about that beautiful clasp.... is it easy to use and does it say in place once secured?

There is so much about the Emerson line that I love.... the styles and lines of the handbags,  the look of the leather,  the look of the new clasp, and those wonderful colors.   I'm afraid that once I start buying this line,  I'll want a few colors.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> *SB:*  Enjoy your beautfiul new Emerson.  Please let us know how you like using your new handbag.
> Is the lack of a lining an issue for you?  How does the leather hold up,  is it showing scratches?  And how about that beautiful clasp.... is it easy to use and does it say in place once secured?
> 
> There is so much about the Emerson line that I love.... the styles and lines of the handbags,  the look of the leather,  the look of the new clasp, and those wonderful colors.   I'm afraid that once I start buying this line,  I'll want a few colors.



LJ, I actually kind of like the raw leather on the inside. It doesn’t bother me at all not having it lined. I was driving home this morning my from sister in laws and had to make an unexpected stop at a dollar general due to an active tornado warning and got caught in the rain. She dried right up! LOVE the clasp, it’s super easy to use even while the bag is on my shoulder and yes it does stay in place. I really do recommend this bag or any other from this line. Oh and it’s light in weight too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> LJ, I actually kind of like the raw leather on the inside. It doesn’t bother me at all not having it lined. I was driving home this morning my from sister in laws and had to make an unexpected stop at a dollar general due to an active tornado warning and got caught in the rain. She dried right up! LOVE the clasp, it’s super easy to use even while the bag is on my shoulder and yes it does stay in place. I really do recommend this bag or any other from this line. Oh and it’s light in weight too!


SB:  thanks for all the info.  Now I want something from the Emerson leather collection even more.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> SB:  thanks for all the info.  Now I want something from the Emerson leather collection even more.


DO IT!  I have the small Emerson in fuchsia and I cannot put it down!  I love the clean lines and thick, smooth, pliable leather.  The leather has no tiger stripes or wrinkles or beauty marks.  The Shannon is also lightweight.  Lack of pockets is not an issue for me.  I don’t carry a lot and if I do, I use an organizer.  The color is amazing!  It wows with my black, navy, beige and white outfits.  It makes me so happy  If I could climb inside I would live in it!  I just love this bag!  I have more bags than I will ever admit but this is one of my top 5.  Truly.  

Southernbelle:  your picture is lovely.  I hope you enjoy it for many many years!


----------



## Bagmedic

LifeIsDucky said:


> DO IT!  I have the small Emerson in fuchsia and I cannot put it down!  I love the clean lines and thick, smooth, pliable leather.  The leather has no tiger stripes or wrinkles or beauty marks.  The Shannon is also lightweight.  Lack of pockets is not an issue for me.  I don’t carry a lot and if I do, I use an organizer.  The color is amazing!  It wows with my black, navy, beige and white outfits.  It makes me so happy  If I could climb inside I would live in it!  I just love this bag!  I have more bags than I will ever admit but this is one of my top 5.  Truly.
> 
> Southernbelle:  your picture is lovely.  I hope you enjoy it for many many years!


I saw an ad for the Emerson Naomi in Midnight Blue and loved it!  Would you describe the leather to be like the Florentine Toscana?


----------



## southernbelle82

Bagmedic said:


> I saw an ad for the Emerson Naomi in Midnight Blue and loved it!  Would you describe the leather to be like the Florentine Toscana?



I know you aren’t specifically asking me the question but to me no, it’s not. This leather has a smooth but matted or waxed feel and is malleable.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Lord & Taylor has a few Emerson styles. Today is their last day of the 30% off sale. Colors are limited to 4 choices including a two-toned white and midnight option. Use code FRIENDS


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> Lord & Taylor has a few Emerson styles. Today is their last day of the 30% off sale. Colors are limited to 4 choices including a two-toned white and midnight option. Use code FRIENDS


Thanks.   I checked and they didn't have the Naomi satchel I wanted.   But the white/midnight blue color combo in the tote was very striking.  At the right price,  I'd get that color combo too. ")   But I want the Caribbean blue and the Pink Emerson satchels first.    I can be patient (maybe).   I'm sure there will be more sales, after the 'newness' of this collection is replaced by something else.... either style-wise or in the case of the colors I want....by fall the Caribbean Blue and the Pink no longer be the hot seasonal colors.  At least that is my theory.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> DO IT!  I have the small Emerson in fuchsia and I cannot put it down!  I love the clean lines and thick, smooth, pliable leather.  The leather has no tiger stripes or wrinkles or beauty marks.  The Shannon is also lightweight.  Lack of pockets is not an issue for me.  I don’t carry a lot and if I do, I use an organizer.  The color is amazing!  It wows with my black, navy, beige and white outfits.  It makes me so happy  If I could climb inside I would live in it!  I just love this bag!  I have more bags than I will ever admit but this is one of my top 5.  Truly.
> 
> Southernbelle:  your picture is lovely.  I hope you enjoy it for many many years!


*LID*:  enjoy your Emerson.  I appreciate the info on the leather.  It sounds to me like it is very similar to the look and feel of Alto leather.  The clean lines are also remind me of the classic Alto designs.


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks.   I checked and they didn't have the Naomi satchel I wanted.   But the white/midnight blue color combo in the tote was very striking.  At the right price,  I'd get that color combo too. ")   But I want the Caribbean blue and the Pink Emerson satchels first.    I can be patient (maybe).   I'm sure there will be more sales, after the 'newness' of this collection is replaced by something else.... either style-wise or in the case of the colors I want....by fall the Caribbean Blue and the Pink no longer be the hot seasonal colors.  At least that is my theory.


Sounds right to me. Maybe Emerson will show up in the Outlets before too long. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822



LOVELY Gorgeous bag! Perfect for spring and summer. I just LOVE it ... ENJOY!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

A


southernbelle82 said:


> I know you aren’t specifically asking me the question but to me no, it’s not. This leather has a smooth but matted or waxed feel and is malleable.


Agree.  The leather is softer and more durable than Toscana.  It’s like taking an iron to pebbled leather.  Please.  Do not try this at home.


----------



## MrsKC

I have been very disappointed with how my Toscana crossbody bag is holding up. I treat my bags good.....but the Toscana has scratched terribly. The scratches do not come out and are actually etched in the leather—a lifetime scar. I also do not think this adds to the beauty of this bag (as it can some). Live and learn. I bought this one for an every day bag and it is back in the closet . No more from this line for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I have been very disappointed with how my Toscana crossbody bag is holding up. I treat my bags good.....but the Toscana has scratched terribly. The scratches do not come out and are actually etched in the leather—a lifetime scar. I also do not think this adds to the beauty of this bag (as it can some). Live and learn. I bought this one for an every day bag and it is back in the closet . No more from this line for me.


Hi KC!
I'm sorry to read about how disappointed you are with your Toscana CBB. I know what you mean about some scars enhancing the look, and othesr ruining it. My red Toscana satchel did not scratch during the 4 months straight I carried it. (And then a few days a week for 3 months.) My problem is that she's a heavy girl and carrying her gets uncomfortable quickly, so she's been in the closet almost a year and sadly I don't see her coming out soon.  No more from this line for me either.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> I'm sorry to read about how disappointed you are with your Toscana CBB. I know what you mean about some scars enhancing the look, and othesr ruining it. My red Toscana satchel did not scratch during the 4 months straight I carried it. (And then a few days a week for 3 months.) My problem is that she's a heavy girl and carrying her gets uncomfortable quickly, so she's been in the closet almost a year and sadly I don't see her coming out soon.  No more from this line for me either.


I remember that yours held up so well! You did get some great use out of it and yes.....Ruby is lovely to look at.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I remember that yours held up so well! You did get some great use out of it and yes.....Ruby is lovely to look at.


Thanks KC! Lovely to to look, hard to hold.


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... I loved the leather color of lexington in apricot, but as she sat on the counter for a couple of hours, I liked her less and less. It's the combination of the apricot and sienna trim.  I love the Belvedere version of apricot, and I am considering a bag in patterson in apricot because of the lighter trim,  but lexington is going back. I have been thinking about a color I looked at earlier in the week (or was it last week) and went back to the outlet to look again. I fell in love with the Caribbean blue in patterson. I find it so interesting how different leathers take the same "color." I wasn't as excited about Caribbean blue in pebble grain, but in the patterson leather, it sang to me. So here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034390
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Love her! Congrats! 
I have her sister in Calypso.


----------



## MaryBel

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822


She is gorgeous! I love her! Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

southernbelle82 said:


> LJ, I actually kind of like the raw leather on the inside. It doesn’t bother me at all not having it lined. I was driving home this morning my from sister in laws and had to make an unexpected stop at a dollar general due to an active tornado warning and got caught in the rain. She dried right up! LOVE the clasp, it’s super easy to use even while the bag is on my shoulder and yes it does stay in place. I really do recommend this bag or any other from this line. Oh and it’s light in weight too!





LifeIsDucky said:


> DO IT!  I have the small Emerson in fuchsia and I cannot put it down!  I love the clean lines and thick, smooth, pliable leather.  The leather has no tiger stripes or wrinkles or beauty marks.  The Shannon is also lightweight.  Lack of pockets is not an issue for me.  I don’t carry a lot and if I do, I use an organizer.  The color is amazing!  It wows with my black, navy, beige and white outfits.  It makes me so happy [emoji3] If I could climb inside I would live in it!  I just love this bag!  I have more bags than I will ever admit but this is one of my top 5.  Truly.
> 
> Southernbelle:  your picture is lovely.  I hope you enjoy it for many many years!


Thanks for all of the great info.... she is beautiful. I have been eyeing the Emerson line but hesitated because of the lack of lining. Maybe I should give it another look. Enjoy your beauty!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle82

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks for all of the great info.... she is beautiful. I have been eyeing the Emerson line but hesitated because of the lack of lining. Maybe I should give it another look. Enjoy your beauty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



BW, give it a whirl! Pick out the one that makes you happy, load her up and give her a test drive around the house. If you don’t like her, send her back and say NEXT!!!! [emoji6][emoji7]
But, I hope you’ll be as happy as I am with my Brynn.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822


She's really beautiful, congrats! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aerinha

Mini Hattie in natural Florentine. Store display eBay buy so she needs some scratches buffed out and has patina but she is cute. Doesn’t seem like she closes easy but as leather loosens she may


----------



## janiesea3

I wanted to share my deals I got from the "early" Macy's F&F sale... I feel like they calculated the prices wrong, but I'm thrilled! Both came in the mail today PERFECT!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

janiesea3 said:


> I wanted to share my deals I got from the "early" Macy's F&F sale... I feel like they calculated the prices wrong, but I'm thrilled! Both came in the mail today PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050512


Congratulations.   I got the lizard embossed zip zip in Olive a few weeks ago.  It's a beautiful handbag.  Hope you enjoy yours.   I think the matching wallet is such an elegant addition.  Glad you got such good buys.


----------



## aerinha

This was one of my disappointing arrivals last week and a sign I need to avoid Poshmark. It’s a dark brown AWL vintage carrier with burnt cedar trim. Arrived stinking of perfume and hints of smoke. Left it in the garage for 36 hours, left it out on a chair back for a 3 days, sealed it up with newspaper and the smell was still there. Right now I sealed it up with two boxes of baking powder. Fingers crossed. 


I plan to experiment with the horrible brass hardware to try to shine it up whether the smell goes or not. But if she still stinks my rehab ends there and she goes in the good will bag. Will updat in rehab thread as I go


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> This was one of my disappointing arrivals last week and a sign I need to avoid Poshmark. It’s a dark brown AWL vintage carrier with burnt cedar trim. Arrived stinking of perfume and hints of smoke. Left it in the garage for 36 hours, left it out on a chair back for a 3 days, sealed it up with newspaper and the smell was still there. Right now I sealed it up with two boxes of baking powder. Fingers crossed.
> View attachment 4052287
> 
> I plan to experiment with the horrible brass hardware to try to shine it up whether the smell goes or not. But if she still stinks my rehab ends there and she goes in the good will bag. Will updat in rehab thread as I go


aerinha:  good luck with the rehab project.   I hope you can salvage the bag and get the smell neutralized.   The handbag is a very nice style.


----------



## aerinha

Red AWL carrier with British tan trim. Another vintage but that arrived last week.


----------



## momjules

aerinha said:


> Red AWL carrier with British tan trim. Another vintage but that arrived last week.
> View attachment 4053252



Wow!!! That’s beautiful!!! You are so lucky!!
I don’t know how to find such treasures. 
Maybe one day!!!!
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Wow!!! That’s beautiful!!! You are so lucky!!
> I don’t know how to find such treasures.
> Maybe one day!!!!
> Enjoy!!!!



I was actually on the hunt for red with burnt cedar trim (still am) and found this along the way.  Ebay has a bunch of old AWL bags listed, you have to watch the condition though.


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain Derby e/w tote in sunflower from QVC. Things I love-a great saturated yellow, not too pale not too mustard, perfect sunflower yellow. It is the pebbled leather, my absolute favorite.  The straps are a nice brown, closest to chestnut  (not sienna and not tmoro). The straps have a good hang drop and narrow toward the center so they stay on the shoulder nicely  (at least in the initial try on). And the strap detail is gorgeous. The one thing I am unsure of is that it's an east west bag, I usually like north south bags. I might return it and order the north south directly from Dooney, but I do think at least one of them will be in my collection.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Derby e/w tote in sunflower from QVC. Things I love-a great saturated yellow, not too pale not too mustard, perfect sunflower yellow. It is the pebbled leather, my absolute favorite.  The straps are a nice brown, closest to chestnut  (not sienna and not tmoro). The straps have a good hang drop and narrow toward the center so they stay on the shoulder nicely  (at least in the initial try on). And the strap detail is gorgeous. The one thing I am unsure of is that it's an east west bag, I usually like north south bags. I might return it and order the north south directly from Dooney, but I do think at least one of them will be in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054401
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## swags

Logo lock in hot pink showed up on QVC last week and I bought it immediately.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Logo lock in hot pink showed up on QVC last week and I bought it immediately.


Great color.   Congratulations.


----------



## carterazo

swags said:


> Logo lock in hot pink showed up on QVC last week and I bought it immediately.


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Derby e/w tote in sunflower from QVC. Things I love-a great saturated yellow, not too pale not too mustard, perfect sunflower yellow. It is the pebbled leather, my absolute favorite.  The straps are a nice brown, closest to chestnut  (not sienna and not tmoro). The straps have a good hang drop and narrow toward the center so they stay on the shoulder nicely  (at least in the initial try on). And the strap detail is gorgeous. The one thing I am unsure of is that it's an east west bag, I usually like north south bags. I might return it and order the north south directly from Dooney, but I do think at least one of them will be in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054401
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I find the strap design very interesting. It’s a nice looking bag BW! Looks comfy too! Nice pop of color for the summer months. I know what you mean about East West. I prefer North South Bags to and yet there are some East West that I love too. It really boils down to the overall design and feel.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I find the strap design very interesting. It’s a nice looking bag BW! Looks comfy too! Nice pop of color for the summer months. I know what you mean about East West. I prefer North South Bags to and yet there are some East West that I love too. It really boils down to the overall design and feel.


Thanks  I went ahead and ordered the NS version to compare, it should be here today


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks  I went ahead and ordered the NS version to compare, it should be here today


That will give you an opportunity to decide which one works best for you.  Since different styles all have their unique features,  seeing the same style in both N/S and E/W designs factors out everything but the measurements difference.  Let us know what you decide.

Lots of ladies prefer the N/S designs.  But I find the E/W work better for me... easier to find things inside.   Although I have to admit,  in some styles,  the N/S design is more pleasing to look at and seems to be better proportioned.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> That will give you an opportunity to decide which one works best for you.  Since different styles all have their unique features,  seeing the same style in both N/S and E/W designs factors out everything but the measurements difference.  Let us know what you decide.
> 
> Lots of ladies prefer the N/S designs.  But I find the E/W work better for me... easier to find things inside.   Although I have to admit,  in some styles,  the N/S design is more pleasing to look at and seems to be better proportioned.





YankeeDooney said:


> I find the strap design very interesting. It’s a nice looking bag BW! Looks comfy too! Nice pop of color for the summer months. I know what you mean about East West. I prefer North South Bags to and yet there are some East West that I love too. It really boils down to the overall design and feel.


With the free mother's day upgraded shipping, N/S derby showed up today. I have to say, I really thought I would like the  NS better, but with them side by side to compare,  I actually prefer the E/W.  With the front logo lock,  it's much easier to simply leave it locked with the EW and still access my things easily. Also, the NS is not only taller, it's also deeper, so it sort of sticks out too far. The weight is within 2 oz of each other, so no biggie there. The strap drop is just more comfortable with the EW. And honestly,  side by side I like the look better. I am very glad I ordered the NS to compare, even tho I will have to pay the return shipping, because at least now I know for sure which one I want.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> With the free mother's day upgraded shipping, N/S derby showed up today. I have to say, I really thought I would like the  NS better, but with them side by side to compare,  I actually prefer the E/W.  With the front logo lock,  it's much easier to simply leave it locked with the EW and still access my things easily. Also, the NS is not only taller, it's also deeper, so it sort of sticks out too far. The weight is within 2 oz of each other, so no biggie there. The strap drop is just more comfortable with the EW. And honestly,  side by side I like the look better. I am very glad I ordered the NS to compare, even tho I will have to pay the return shipping, because at least now I know for sure which one I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061586


Hi BW!
I think it's worth the return shipping if ordering the NS confirms you're happy with the EW. 
Enjoy your new EW beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> With the free mother's day upgraded shipping, N/S derby showed up today. I have to say, I really thought I would like the  NS better, but with them side by side to compare,  I actually prefer the E/W.  With the front logo lock,  it's much easier to simply leave it locked with the EW and still access my things easily. Also, the NS is not only taller, it's also deeper, so it sort of sticks out too far. The weight is within 2 oz of each other, so no biggie there. The strap drop is just more comfortable with the EW. And honestly,  side by side I like the look better. I am very glad I ordered the NS to compare, even tho I will have to pay the return shipping, because at least now I know for sure which one I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061586


Glad you found the one that works best for you.  Sometimes the proportions on one or the other are just more pleasing.   I like your choice of the E/W better too.


----------



## Caledonia

Picked up this saffiano wallet today at TJ Maxx. Anyone know the style name? Layout similar to Daphne.  Item XF255T BL






*Actually just finally found it in pebble leather on QVC - Accordion Clutch Wallet*


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> So....... I was meandering through Dillard’s, not even looking for a bag and then I saw it!! The Emerson Brynn in hot pink, well I think it’s actually called fuchsia. I’ve admired it on QVC videos I’ve seen but wasn’t sure if I’d like it as I’m usually a satchel or crossbody girl. I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034822



What a cute bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Caledonia said:


> Picked up this saffiano wallet today at TJ Maxx. Anyone know the style name? Layout similar to Daphne.  Item XF255T BL
> View attachment 4061939
> View attachment 4061940
> View attachment 4061941
> View attachment 4061942
> 
> 
> *Actually just finally found it in pebble leather on QVC - Accordion Clutch Wallet*


Awesome wallet,  I just discovered the Daphne and I love this type of wallet now. I used to like the large zip around best, but this layout is great. Enjoy your new wallet!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

You lovely ladies are all gonna think I'm crazy. Ok , let's be honest,  I am a little crazy. The best of us are, haha! I carried Derby yesterday,  holy cow she is heavy and awkward. I wanted to change out by bedtime.  So back she goes too. The logo lock drive me crazy and the weight was too much. Oh well. At least now I know I should drool on this one from afar.  I did order the QVC hydrangea tote in blue this morning.  I think that will be a fantastic spring tote and much lighter to carry
 At first I was afraid it was a little too matronly  (I'm 42 and a jeans and t-shirt gal, who's a little geeky). But then I thought, who the heck cares, it's so pretty. I ordered with upgraded shipping so hopefully she gets here soon. Thanks for listening to all my indecisiveness, lol.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> You lovely ladies are all gonna think I'm crazy. Ok , let's be honest,  I am a little crazy. The best of us are, haha! I carried Derby yesterday,  holy cow she is heavy and awkward. I wanted to change out by bedtime.  So back she goes too. The logo lock drive me crazy and the weight was too much. Oh well. At least now I know I should drool on this one from afar.  I did order the QVC hydrangea tote in blue this morning.  I think that will be a fantastic spring tote and much lighter to carry
> At first I was afraid it was a little too matronly  (I'm 42 and a jeans and t-shirt gal, who's a little geeky). But then I thought, who the heck cares, it's so pretty. I ordered with upgraded shipping so hopefully she gets here soon. Thanks for listening to all my indecisiveness, lol.


You are not indecisive—you are normal .


----------



## Caledonia

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome wallet,  I just discovered the Daphne and I love this type of wallet now. I used to like the large zip around best, but this layout is great. Enjoy your new wallet!!!


Thanks! I too have used a zippered wallet and find myself liking the security of it and at the same time annoyed by the extra seconds to unzip/zip. My pictures are terrible, but it really is beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> You lovely ladies are all gonna think I'm crazy. Ok , let's be honest,  I am a little crazy. The best of us are, haha! I carried Derby yesterday,  holy cow she is heavy and awkward. I wanted to change out by bedtime.  So back she goes too. The logo lock drive me crazy and the weight was too much. Oh well. At least now I know I should drool on this one from afar.  I did order the QVC hydrangea tote in blue this morning.  I think that will be a fantastic spring tote and much lighter to carry
> At first I was afraid it was a little too matronly  (I'm 42 and a jeans and t-shirt gal, who's a little geeky). But then I thought, who the heck cares, it's so pretty. I ordered with upgraded shipping so hopefully she gets here soon. Thanks for listening to all my indecisiveness, lol.


There are a lot of styles, whether handbags or wallets, that look great, and might work for some,  but don't work for me.  We all have different requirements,  so go for what works for you and don't let the hype sway you.  I have several logo lock hobos because I love the look,  but the style makes me crazy when I carry it.  The combination of the LOLO and the slouch don't work for me.  And the smaller LOLO hobo is even worse.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> You lovely ladies are all gonna think I'm crazy. Ok , let's be honest,  I am a little crazy. The best of us are, haha! I carried Derby yesterday,  holy cow she is heavy and awkward. I wanted to change out by bedtime.  So back she goes too. The logo lock drive me crazy and the weight was too much. Oh well. At least now I know I should drool on this one from afar.  I did order the QVC hydrangea tote in blue this morning.  I think that will be a fantastic spring tote and much lighter to carry
> At first I was afraid it was a little too matronly  (I'm 42 and a jeans and t-shirt gal, who's a little geeky). But then I thought, who the heck cares, it's so pretty. I ordered with upgraded shipping so hopefully she gets here soon. Thanks for listening to all my indecisiveness, lol.


Can I join the club?  I am glad you found out right away and had the inner strength to return it.  I applaud you.  I have heavy bags that I cannot carry but found out too late and could no longer return them.  My only option now is to trade them in.  And sometimes there is the bag that is too ridiculously beautiful that I keep it even though I know it will not work for me.  I’m weak...and crazy.  My sister always says, “Beauty is pain.”  So I wear my beautiful heavy bags carefully and infrequently but, darn, do I look good!

I hope you love your hydrangea tote.  I have a pink lily one.  They are sweet totes.  Wear what you love!   And be ready for compliments.  Maybe you will even end up in the Dooney’s In The Wild thread


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> Can I join the club?  I am glad you found out right away and had the inner strength to return it.  I applaud you.  I have heavy bags that I cannot carry but found out too late and could no longer return them.  My only option now is to trade them in.  And sometimes there is the bag that is too ridiculously beautiful that I keep it even though I know it will not work for me.  I’m weak...and crazy.  My sister always says, “Beauty is pain.”  So I wear my beautiful heavy bags carefully and infrequently but, darn, do I look good!
> 
> I hope you love your hydrangea tote.  I have a pink lily one.  They are sweet totes.  Wear what you love!   And be ready for compliments.  Maybe you will even end up in the Dooney’s In The Wild thread


The more the merrier lol.[emoji6]


----------



## aerinha

Calypso saffiano Carrington large pouch as an ipad cover.  Liking it but curious why the zipper pull is a flogger lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Calypso saffiano Carrington large pouch as an ipad cover.  Liking it but curious why the zipper pull is a flogger lol


Long tassels seem to be the style.  Nice look,  but I find they get in the way especially those that are on something inside the handbag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> With the free mother's day upgraded shipping, N/S derby showed up today. I have to say, I really thought I would like the  NS better, but with them side by side to compare,  I actually prefer the E/W.  With the front logo lock,  it's much easier to simply leave it locked with the EW and still access my things easily. Also, the NS is not only taller, it's also deeper, so it sort of sticks out too far. The weight is within 2 oz of each other, so no biggie there. The strap drop is just more comfortable with the EW. And honestly,  side by side I like the look better. I am very glad I ordered the NS to compare, even tho I will have to pay the return shipping, because at least now I know for sure which one I want.



I agree, side by side, I like the look of the east west. It really depends on the individual bag design ass to which is preferred.


----------



## aerinha

Happened to be off today and my new eBay but arrived. This was a style I had my eye on but put off because I have too many bags and was also hoping to find one at a good price. Saw a woman with it in bone at the mall and the match was light. I passed up one in the new chestnut which is not the coppery shade I like to end up winning this glorious black one. No clue how she will carry but this bag is a power bag just looking at her. 

Meet my Cameron in black Florentine


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Happened to be off today and my new eBay but arrived. This was a style I had my eye on but put off because I have too many bags and was also hoping to find one at a good price. Saw a woman with it in bone at the mall and the match was light. I passed up one in the new chestnut which is not the coppery shade I like to end up winning this glorious black one. No clue how she will carry but this bag is a power bag just looking at her.
> 
> Meet my Cameron in black Florentine
> View attachment 4068044


Congratulations.  She is a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Bagmedic

Maybe this is the style I can look for in navy......not sure they made it in navy....now I have to check!  I like this style and find it easy to use.  I don't own any of the Cameron's but love the zip zips which this seems similar.  it is a style that works well for me!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe this is the style I can look for in navy......not sure they made it in navy....now I have to check!  I like this style and find it easy to use.  I don't own any of the Cameron's but love the zip zips which this seems similar.  it is a style that works well for me!


Nave and later marine were part of the early Florentine collections.  They were largely extinct colors for a while.  I found a navy Bristol on ILD recently... it was new production.   The Florentine Cameron is a newer style.  Any Florentine in navy is a treasure.   Find a style you love and go for it.


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe this is the style I can look for in navy......not sure they made it in navy....now I have to check!  I like this style and find it easy to use.  I don't own any of the Cameron's but love the zip zips which this seems similar.  it is a style that works well for me!



I checked Dooney’s site and Cameron does come in navy.


----------



## Bagmedic

aerinha said:


> I checked Dooney’s site and Cameron does come in navy.


I saw it, too!  I wish my company hadn't just acquired a company.  I'm laying low until it blows over.


----------



## aerinha

Bagmedic said:


> I saw it, too!  I wish my company hadn't just acquired a company.  I'm laying low until it blows over.


Good idea.  Maybe there will be a sale or an ebay find along the way.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe this is the style I can look for in navy......not sure they made it in navy....now I have to check!  I like this style and find it easy to use.  I don't own any of the Cameron's but love the zip zips which this seems similar.  it is a style that works well for me!



Oh yeah, I’ve been through many of those.[emoji849] Aquisitions, that is. [emoji849]


----------



## YankeeDooney

.


----------



## southernbelle82

aerinha said:


> Happened to be off today and my new eBay but arrived. This was a style I had my eye on but put off because I have too many bags and was also hoping to find one at a good price. Saw a woman with it in bone at the mall and the match was light. I passed up one in the new chestnut which is not the coppery shade I like to end up winning this glorious black one. No clue how she will carry but this bag is a power bag just looking at her.
> 
> Meet my Cameron in black Florentine
> View attachment 4068044



She is stunning!!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> Happened to be off today and my new eBay but arrived. This was a style I had my eye on but put off because I have too many bags and was also hoping to find one at a good price. Saw a woman with it in bone at the mall and the match was light. I passed up one in the new chestnut which is not the coppery shade I like to end up winning this glorious black one. No clue how she will carry but this bag is a power bag just looking at her.
> 
> Meet my Cameron in black Florentine
> View attachment 4068044


I love this one!! I have been drooling over cameron for a couple of months. I haven't pulled the trigger because I am just not a satchel girl. But she is so beautiful!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I love this one!! I have been drooling over cameron for a couple of months. I haven't pulled the trigger because I am just not a satchel girl. But she is so beautiful!!!! Enjoy!!!


*BW:*  QVC is featuring a smaller version, in pebbled leather, at 30% off.  That particular one is a Q exclusive until the end of August.  They showed it as cross body, short shoulder, and clutch.  Base is 4",  but other dimensions are small.  Might work as a medium sized handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  QVC is featuring a smaller version, in pebbled leather, at 30% off.  That particular one is a Q exclusive until the end of August.  They showed it as cross body, short shoulder, and clutch.  Base is 4",  but other dimensions are small.  Might work as a medium sized handbag.


I will definitely have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Purse Nut

Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s finally mine!


I love this bag, especially in blue! I love a bag with an outside zipper pocket too.

Congrats on finally getting her! Enjoy!


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you RuedeNesle for your kind words [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s mine!


Enjoy your new handbag... you have excellent taste.   I love the Pembrook croco in the blue,  and the style you chose is so elegant and classic.   I want to add a blue Pembrook to my collection too.


----------



## MKB0925

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s mine!


What a pretty bag...the blue is so pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s mine!


She is gorgeous!!! Enjoy your new beauty!!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you MKB0925 & BadWolf.


----------



## carterazo

Purse Nut said:


> Hello Dooney Lovers, my self included. Haven’t gotten anything new for awhile so here’s my mini reveal of my just delivered Pembrook Claire in blue. I fell head over heels in love with this bag when it was released. Finally she’s mine!


Congratulations!!! I love, love, love the shape and size of this bag! I see the blue is quite dark and just gorgeous! Could I bother you for a picture in natural light? TIA!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks for your kind reply carterazo. 
Here’s a photo outside under a shade screen on balcony at work on a completely cloudless sky. 
When I opened the box when it arrived I was stunned and sucked my breath in, it’s such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your kind reply carterazo.
> Here’s a photo outside under a shade screen on balcony at work on a completely cloudless sky.
> When I opened the box when it arrived I was stunned and sucked my breath in, it’s such a gorgeous bag.



This is a stunning bag PN! I LOVE the blue!


----------



## Purse Nut

^Thanks YD [emoji846]


----------



## BadWolf10

I took advantage of the current summer sale,  and also qualified for the additional military discount,  taking this bag down to 60% off. The new City Drawstring in geranium, I love her [emoji178]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the current summer sale,  and also qualified for the additional military discount,  taking this bag down to 60% off. The new City Drawstring in geranium, I love her [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113234
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


BW:  enjoy.  I love the color and the City leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the current summer sale,  and also qualified for the additional military discount,  taking this bag down to 60% off. The new City Drawstring in geranium, I love her [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113234
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Beautiful!  Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the current summer sale,  and also qualified for the additional military discount,  taking this bag down to 60% off. The new City Drawstring in geranium, I love her [emoji178][A]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



It looks beautiful!!!!! I've been eyeing that drawstring but I like your pricing better. How does the quality seem to you? Is this your first City? I have yet to own any of the smooth leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks beautiful!!!!! I've been eyeing that drawstring but I like your pricing better. How does the quality seem to you? Is this your first City? I have yet to own any of the smooth leather.


This is the first city bag I have purchased. I have been looking at the city leather for over a year, I would love to own something in the burnt orange or wine colors but I just don't like the feel of the barlow bags. I actually had ordered both the drawstring and the new hobo to compare. They both have the same silhouettes as their respective styles in the old Samba line but without that heavy lock on the front. I really like her. The drawstring is a little tougher to open than say a kendall but no more so than a Dillen drawstring. I preferred the drawstring to the hobo once receiving them for a couple of reasons. First the drawstring felt lighter. I don't think it is,  but the weight distribution felt better.  Second the strap was much more comfortable on the drawstring.  It has a longer drop length and the hobo strap was stiff and couldn't be adjusted. And third, I just thought the drawstring had much more character. The leather is smooth and silky. The stitching and hardware is definitely Dooney quality. I also like the front pocket, I wasn't sure if I would but it's definitely big for a galaxy plus or iPhone plus.  And the geranium in person is just fantastic. I thought it would be more orange, but it's like a bright red with a hint if orange, kind of like Poppy red, which is more of what I want than orange.  I am curious how it compares to the QVC smooth leather salmon color. All in all I am very happy with her. I wouldn't hesitate if you are thinking about it. If you or a family member is a vet, on the page where you sign in and view your cart,  there is a spot for verifying the veterans info, then they give you a discount code right away. There is also a teacher and student discount if either of those apply. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> This is the first city bag I have purchased. I have been looking at the city leather for over a year, I would love to own something in the burnt orange or wine colors but I just don't like the feel of the barlow bags. I actually had ordered both the drawstring and the new hobo to compare. They both have the same silhouettes as their respective styles in the old Samba line but without that heavy lock on the front. I really like her. The drawstring is a little tougher to open than say a kendall but no more so than a Dillen drawstring. I preferred the drawstring to the hobo once receiving them for a couple of reasons. First the drawstring felt lighter. I don't think it is,  but the weight distribution felt better.  Second the strap was much more comfortable on the drawstring.  It has a longer drop length and the hobo strap was stiff and couldn't be adjusted. And third, I just thought the drawstring had much more character. The leather is smooth and silky. The stitching and hardware is definitely Dooney quality. I also like the front pocket, I wasn't sure if I would but it's definitely big for a galaxy plus or iPhone plus.  And the geranium in person is just fantastic. I thought it would be more orange, but it's like a bright red with a hint if orange, kind of like Poppy red, which is more of what I want than orange.  I am curious how it compares to the QVC smooth leather salmon color. All in all I am very happy with her. I wouldn't hesitate if you are thinking about it. If you or a family member is a vet, on the page where you sign in and view your cart,  there is a spot for verifying the veterans info, then they give you a discount code right away. There is also a teacher and student discount if either of those apply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I have the smooth leather Barlow in burnt orange and in wine.   The wine is very similar to the pebbled leather wine from last year.... a mid tone with a lot of red undertones.    The burnt orange is a lovely deep orange shade with lots of brown undertones.  It's a very neutral fall shade, but not too dark.  It's probably overkill to have both the wine and the burnt orange... they aren't all that different.... neither is too dark and both have hints of brown undertones.


----------



## carterazo

Purse Nut said:


> Thanks for your kind reply carterazo.
> Here’s a photo outside under a shade screen on balcony at work on a completely cloudless sky.
> When I opened the box when it arrived I was stunned and sucked my breath in, it’s such a gorgeous bag.


Thank you! She's stunning! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

(Sorry for the late reply. Tpf doesn't always notify me when I'm mentioned. [emoji58] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have the smooth leather Barlow in burnt orange and in wine.   The wine is very similar to the pebbled leather wine from last year.... a mid tone with a lot of red undertones.    The burnt orange is a lovely deep orange shade with lots of brown undertones.  It's a very neutral fall shade, but not too dark.  It's probably overkill to have both the wine and the burnt orange... they aren't all that different.... neither is too dark and both have hints of brown undertones.


I don't think it's overkill at all..... I [emoji175] fall colors and both shades are beautiful in their own right[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwennyb27

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the current summer sale,  and also qualified for the additional military discount,  taking this bag down to 60% off. The new City Drawstring in geranium, I love her [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113234
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



such a lovely color!  
question on the strap on this style... is it adjustable so you can make it longer? i like to carry my bags on the shoulder but would like them falling a bit lower (around the waist/hip area).


----------



## BadWolf10

Gwennyb27 said:


> such a lovely color!
> question on the strap on this style... is it adjustable so you can make it longer? i like to carry my bags on the shoulder but would like them falling a bit lower (around the waist/hip area).


Thanks!! Yep the strap can go down another two notches and then the sides can adjust another notch down too with the Dooney rivets. I like my bag to hit lower as well. The steal length is good for now, but I will probably adjust the side rivets as the leather softens with use. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKC

New Pebbled Elephant Crossbody from the Dooney sale a week ago. Not super exciting but super practical and easy to carry. . Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> New Pebbled Elephant Crossbody from the Dooney sale a week ago. Not super exciting but super practical and easy to carry. . Happy Friday everyone!



Love that shade, I bet you get more wear out of your "not super exciting" bag than most of your others. I think that makes it pretty darn exciting   Enjoy!!


----------



## MrsKC

Thank you, 


Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Love that shade, I bet you get more wear out of your "not super exciting" bag than most of your others. I think that makes it pretty darn exciting   Enjoy!!


Thank you, IHB4 . You are right, it could turn out exciting. Has yours arrived yet?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> New Pebbled Elephant Crossbody from the Dooney sale a week ago. Not super exciting but super practical and easy to carry. . Happy Friday everyone!


Of all the crossbodies I think this style is the best.  It's wider base means that you can get a lot into what looks and feels like a slim, trim, crossbody.  Enjoy.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Of all the crossbodies I think this style is the best.  It's wider base means that you can get a lot into what looks and feels like a slim, trim, crossbody.  Enjoy.


Thank you, I agree, this style allows you to carry most of your normal daily items. All of my things fit without downsizing. Happy Friday LJ .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Thank you, IHB4 . You are right, it could turn out exciting. Has yours arrived yet?



Mine has not arrived, maybe tomorrow. I also ordered another item from ILD  that I am waiting for.  A Belvedere logo lock tote in Olive.  That is on its way also. I do love a deal


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Mine has not arrived, maybe tomorrow. I also ordered another item from ILD  that I am waiting for.  A Belvedere logo lock tote in Olive.  That is on its way also. I do love a deal


Can’t wait for your pictures. I haven’t tried Belvedere leather yet. I love a deal too !!


----------



## Gwennyb27

my first ever dooney! a new to me florentine small brenna in navy! love the color and style!
i find the leather a bit stiff though and soft as butter as i imagined florentine leather would be. is this normal for florentine leather?


----------



## Gwennyb27

I meant to write not soft as butter as i imagined florentine leather would be. hit send too early....

is this normal for florentine leather? also, there are some minor scratches in front. any recommendations on how to make it a little less noticeable?


----------



## aerinha

Gwennyb27 said:


> I meant to write not soft as butter as i imagined florentine leather would be. hit send too early....
> 
> is this normal for florentine leather? also, there are some minor scratches in front. any recommendations on how to make it a little less noticeable?


Florentine varies bag by bag. Some are buttery others are stiff. Some smooth others pebbled. Personally I wish the line had more uniformity so you knew what was showing up rather than expecting a smooth bag and getting one you could grate cheese on. I think yours is lovely. The stiffer leather will hold its shape better.

You can try rubbing you finger over the scratches but that works better on brown bags than colored ones


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Florentine varies bag by bag. Some are buttery others are stiff. Some smooth others pebbled. Personally I wish the line had more uniformity so you knew what was showing up rather than expecting a smooth bag and getting one you could grate cheese on. I think yours is lovely. The stiffer leather will hold its shape better.
> 
> You can try rubbing you finger over the scratches but that works better on brown bags than colored ones


Florentine leather should soften over time with use of the handbag.   I've found this to be true with my Florentine bags.  

Dooney claims rubbing a scratch on Florentine leather with your finger will make the scratch disappear.   In my experience.... sometimes.  Use a circular motion.   You could also try a soft cloth,  again,  rubbing in a circular motion.  The heat from rubbing with a finger (cloth) is supposed to bring out the natural oils in the leather and mask the scratch.  And the natural oils in your finger are supposed to help the process.

Lots of ladies condition their Florentine handbags.   No,  Dooney doesn't recommend it.  Conditioning will soften the leather and also conceal scratches.   I usually wait until my bags are 2 years old before conditioning.... that way if something goes wrong,  I'm not as heartbroken.    I've used Apple Brand Conditioner and I've also used Mink Oil (a paste, not an oil),  to condition my Dooney Florentine handbags.  I had a problem on only 1 bag.   Always test first.  I had a red Florentine that the color came off onto the cloth when I tested the conditioner.  Luckily I was testing on a bottom corner that was scuffed,  so I stopped immediately.
I think there was a dye issue with that bag because even a damp cloth came away with color transfer when I tried to remove some dirt from the bag.   That should not happen with any Dooney,  especially Florentine.

Don't over condition as the style of your handbag needs a certain amount of structure.   Also, use a very light touch on stress points when you condition..... like the leather that hold a handle onto a ring or a zipper pull.
I've seen these small sections of leather weaken and the leather  fall apart in videos online.   I suspect that over conditioning of the leather in those spots weakened the leather, stitching, or the glue and contributed to a problem in an area of a handbag that gets a lot of wear and stress..

Enjoy your new Florentine handbag.   It's beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## MKB0925

MrsKC said:


> New Pebbled Elephant Crossbody from the Dooney sale a week ago. Not super exciting but super practical and easy to carry. . Happy Friday everyone!


Pretty!! I just got a small Lexington in Elephant. I really love the color.


----------



## MrsKC

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty!! I just got a small Lexington in Elephant. I really love the color.


It’s a great color and the Lexingtons are great bags. Enjoy.


----------



## Katiesmama

My Deana satchel in Bordeaux. I have been wanting this bag for awhile and when QVC had their free shipping day recently I pulled the trigger.  I’m so glad I did too, I love her!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4139629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Deana satchel in Bordeaux. I have been wanting this bag for awhile and when QVC had their free shipping day recently I pulled the trigger.  I’m so glad I did too, I love her!!


Enjoy your new Dooney treasure.  I love the handbag style and the croco leather and color are really lovely.  Dooney does an amazing job with Bordeaux croco.   I'm glad you were able to get the handbag you wanted.


----------



## Katiesmama

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney treasure.  I love the handbag style and the croco leather and color are really lovely.  Dooney does an amazing job with Bordeaux croco.   I'm glad you were able to get the handbag you wanted.


Thank you! I have two of the zip zip satchels but find them just a little too small sometimes. I wish I could bring myself to downsize a little. But this satchel is a tad bigger than the zip zip so it’s perfect for me.


----------



## DBLover318

I love the style and the beauty of this bag. I hope you get full enjoyment from it!


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm so excited, I ordered my second Flo bag today. Medium Haddie in Chestnut. Chestnut is my favorite Flo color. I can't wait!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm so excited, I ordered my second Flo bag today. Medium Haddie in Chestnut. Chestnut is my favorite Flo color. I can't wait!!


I hope it arrives quickly and is absolute perfection.


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg she is here!! I will post pics later, but she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg she is here!! I will post pics later, but she is gorgeous!!!


Congratulations.   Can't wait to see your pics.   Glad she's a stunner.


----------



## christinemliu

I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!

Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?

Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!


----------



## MrsKC

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972


She is lovely!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972



*Chris:*  your newest Dooney is beautiful.   I'm glad you fell in love with her.  Belvedere leather is a pebbled leather that has been tumbled for extra softness.  I have a blush Belvedere hobo (the Dooney Logo Lock).  I do not spray any of my Dooney's,  some people do.   

Tthe pebbled leather collection is very easy wear and easy care.  Surface dirt and grime can be removed with soap and water, as long as you don't let it build up for a long time.

I change handbags several times a week, so I can't report specifically on the blush Belvedere.   I also have a blush pebbled leather zip zip that has gotten much more wear.  It still looks brand new.  Of course the difference in styles/trim could be a factor as the Barlow styles as well as the Logo Lock hobo I have are a solid color around the bottom and don't have darker trim to protect the corners as the zip zip style I have.

Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just a quick report on my latest Dooney.   Sorry no pictures as I have no camera.

I ordered the blue Pembrook croco Amelie from ILD earlier in the week.  She arrived the next day and is beautiful and in very good condition.  The blue is a bright, vibrant navy blue with lighter blue veining.  A stunning color and the Amelie style tote is a good sized handbag,  but not oversized.   It has a lot of presence and certainly makes a statement.   The bag is very structured, and I hand carry.   I don't know how comfortable bags of this size and structure are when worn on the shoulder or cross body.

Oh,  and this morning I got a ship confirmation from ILD.  The handbag arrived 2 days ago.  It shipped from the CT warehouse almost immediately after I ordered.  Sometimes the stars are aligned and sometimes we run into storms.   This was a very good ILD experience.


----------



## RuedeNesle

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972


Hi C! 
Congrats on your beautiful Belvedere Mini Barlow! I have a Belvedere Ambler CBB in red. I carried it exclusively from March 7th until June 21st when I switched to a slightly bigger CBB, then I switched to an Aimee K CBB for a couple of weeks. But I've been back in my Ambler since last Sunday. All I've ever done is wipe it off with a Cottonelle wipe if something got on it. I even had a (very) small pen mark on the top that I was able to get off with a Cottonelle wipe. That could be because I caught it right away so I don't want to make claims that pen marks are easy to get off Belvedere leather. I have not had experience with a color lighter than red, but I have been happy with the way the red Belvedere has held up. I don't baby it at all.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just a quick report on my latest Dooney.   Sorry no pictures as I have no camera.
> 
> I ordered the blue Pembrook croco Amelie from ILD earlier in the week.  She arrived the next day and is beautiful and in very good condition.  The blue is a bright, vibrant navy blue with lighter blue veining.  A stunning color and the Amelie style tote is a good sized handbag,  but not oversized.   It has a lot of presence and certainly makes a statement.   The bag is very structured, and I hand carry.   I don't know how comfortable bags of this size and structure are when worn on the shoulder or cross body.
> 
> Oh,  and this morning I got a ship confirmation from ILD.  The handbag arrived 2 days ago.  It shipped from the CT warehouse almost immediately after I ordered.  Sometimes the stars are aligned and sometimes we run into storms.   This was a very good ILD experience.


I'm glad she is a winner!!! I love the color blue, but I wear it so much I actually dont own any blue bags. But I love hearing about and seeing all of the stunning colors on this board.


----------



## BadWolf10

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972


She is adorable!!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just a quick report on my latest Dooney.   Sorry no pictures as I have no camera.
> 
> I ordered the blue Pembrook croco Amelie from ILD earlier in the week.  She arrived the next day and is beautiful and in very good condition.  The blue is a bright, vibrant navy blue with lighter blue veining.  A stunning color and the Amelie style tote is a good sized handbag,  but not oversized.   It has a lot of presence and certainly makes a statement.   The bag is very structured, and I hand carry.   I don't know how comfortable bags of this size and structure are when worn on the shoulder or cross body.
> 
> Oh,  and this morning I got a ship confirmation from ILD.  The handbag arrived 2 days ago.  It shipped from the CT warehouse almost immediately after I ordered.  Sometimes the stars are aligned and sometimes we run into storms.   This was a very good ILD experience.


It sounds beautiful!! I don’t have anything from that line but all the photos I have seen depict a stunning bag!! I know you will enjoy your new treasure. That’s amazing on the shipping.


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you everyone for all your responses and your accolades for my new mini Barlow! Such a supportive group. Sounds good to those who have said no need to spray!


----------



## BadWolf10

I finally had a chance to take a pic of my new beauty. Hattie in chestnut. She isn't completely smooth, but smooth enough for my preferences. It seems the newer florentine is more prone to pebbling. But I am very happy with her.


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my new beauty. Hattie in chestnut. She isn't completely smooth, but smooth enough for my preferences. It seems the newer florentine is more prone to pebbling. But I am very happy with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160334



I have the mini in natural and love her.  Congrats


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my new beauty. Hattie in chestnut. She isn't completely smooth, but smooth enough for my preferences. It seems the newer florentine is more prone to pebbling. But I am very happy with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160334


Lovely!!!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972


Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just a quick report on my latest Dooney.   Sorry no pictures as I have no camera.
> 
> I ordered the blue Pembrook croco Amelie from ILD earlier in the week.  She arrived the next day and is beautiful and in very good condition.  The blue is a bright, vibrant navy blue with lighter blue veining.  A stunning color and the Amelie style tote is a good sized handbag,  but not oversized.   It has a lot of presence and certainly makes a statement.   The bag is very structured, and I hand carry.   I don't know how comfortable bags of this size and structure are when worn on the shoulder or cross body.
> 
> Oh,  and this morning I got a ship confirmation from ILD.  The handbag arrived 2 days ago.  It shipped from the CT warehouse almost immediately after I ordered.  Sometimes the stars are aligned and sometimes we run into storms.   This was a very good ILD experience.


Congrats!  I am in love with the Claire satchel from this collection. My fear is how different the colors in the picture are from irl. I haven't been able to see any of these bags even at Macy's in NYC.  Do you find the color of your bag to be at all close to the picture online?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ignore multiple posts of same reply.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> Congrats!  I am in love with the Claire satchel from this collection. My fear is how different the colors in the picture are from irl. I haven't been able to see any of these bags even at Macy's in NYC.  Do you find the color of your bag to be at all close to the picture online?



*Cat:*  I must admit to owning 3 colors from the Pembrook collection..... plum, blue, and Bordeaux.  All are in the Amelie style.  And,  I have a wine Amelie on order.  (I couldn't resist an Overstock coupon on top of the sale price).   After seeing a YT video of the wine Pembrook,  I began to crave that color also.   I know that my color selections are all from the same part of the rainbow.... but,  that is what I love and use.  Since I clearly don't need another handbag,  anyone I buy needs to make me smile.

I love the look of the Claire style,  but I know the flap top, with attached handle and logo lock would make the bag frustrating for me (personally) to use.   Also,  I think the size might be a tad too small for me.   I have the Dooney large Elisa, which is slightly larger than the Claire and also has a flap opening (with an easier closure and fixed handles attached to the body of the bag) and I'm frustrated when I use the Elisa.   I love the look,  but functionally,  it's not right for me.

But back to the colors of the Pembrook.   If you tell me which color you are interested in I'll try to assess how the color looks IRL compared to what I see from the Dooney site and QVC site.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cat:*  I must admit to owning 3 colors from the Pembrook collection..... plum, blue, and Bordeaux.  All are in the Amelie style.  And,  I have a wine Amelie on order.  (I couldn't resist an Overstock coupon on top of the sale price).   After seeing a YT video of the wine Pembrook,  I began to crave that color also.   I know that my color selections are all from the same part of the rainbow.... but,  that is what I love and use.  Since I clearly don't need another handbag,  anyone I buy needs to make me smile.
> 
> I love the look of the Claire style,  but I know the flap top, with attached handle and logo lock would make the bag frustrating for me (personally) to use.   Also,  I think the size might be a tad too small for me.   I have the Dooney large Elisa, which is slightly larger than the Claire and also has a flap opening (with an easier closure and fixed handles attached to the body of the bag) and I'm frustrated when I use the Elisa.   I love the look,  but functionally,  it's not right for me.
> 
> But back to the colors of the Pembrook.   If you tell me which color you are interested in I'll try to assess how the color looks IRL compared to what I see from the Dooney site and QVC site.


You have some fabulous colors! 

I must start by saying that I am very finicky about croc in general. I saw the grey in a different style bag and wasn't sold on the look. Maybe it was the color.
The pictures of wine look quite bright, on dooney's website, but it also seems to have less of a contrast between the main color and the veins - which is my preference. The black, espresso and bordeaux look beautiful. Can you tell me about the bordeaux? Is it medium to dark? On my monitor espresso almost looks like bordeaux. Argh! Any desctiption you can give about the bordeaux will be appreciated. Also, if I may abuse of your generosity, when you get the wine, can you tell me about it and compare it with bordeaux? TIA! [emoji56] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji255]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

carterazo said:


> You have some fabulous colors!
> 
> I must start by saying that I am very finicky about croc in general. I saw the grey in a different style bag and wasn't sold on the look. Maybe it was the color.
> The pictures of wine look quite bright, on dooney's website, but it also seems to have less of a contrast between the main color and the veins - which is my preference. The black, espresso and bordeaux look beautiful. Can you tell me about the bordeaux? Is it medium to dark? On my monitor espresso almost looks like bordeaux. Argh! Any desctiption you can give about the bordeaux will be appreciated. Also, if I may abuse of your generosity, when you get the wine, can you tell me about it and compare it with bordeaux? TIA! [emoji56] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji255]



*Cat:*  the wine is due to arrive at the end of the week.   I am also curious about the color.   In the YT videos it looks like a deep red or bright cranberry.  I will report when I see it in person.

The Bordeaux is a lovely color.  It is dark, with lighter veining.  It's not quite as dark as the Toscana Bordeaux, but it is dark.  I like the Bordeaux.   It is a rich color,  but not bright.    I haven't seen the espresso in person.


----------



## carterazo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Cat:*  the wine is due to arrive at the end of the week.   I am also curious about the color.   In the YT videos it looks like a deep red or bright cranberry.  I will report when I see it in person.
> 
> The Bordeaux is a lovely color.  It is dark, with lighter veining.  It's not quite as dark as the Toscana Bordeaux, but it is dark.  I like the Bordeaux.   It is a rich color,  but not bright.    I haven't seen the espresso in person.


Thank you!  I hope the wine is just as beautiful as you imagine. I look forward to hearing about the two colors once you receive it.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> I finally had a chance to take a pic of my new beauty. Hattie in chestnut. She isn't completely smooth, but smooth enough for my preferences. It seems the newer florentine is more prone to pebbling. But I am very happy with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160334


She is perfect just like that! Enjoy her!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

christinemliu said:


> I have to share my second Dooney purchase, Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster. This was a case of needing to reserve judgment until after removing the stuffing. She looked very poofy and I was going to return so I wanted to keep all the wrapping on. Then I thought I should at least try it on and now I love it and am keeping her for sure!
> 
> Anybody have experience with the Belvedere lighter colors though? Should I spray her with leather protector?
> 
> Thank you Dooneynistas for all your helpful posts and info. I totally understand the Dooney love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152971
> View attachment 4152972


She is exceptionally beautiful. I didn't
t know there was a Belvedere Mini Barlow. Awesome!


----------



## oluchika

Birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack for awhile. As much as I love this bag, I've only carried it once and notice a lot of marks/creases already on the leather. So far from what I've read, Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning the leather. Running my finger over the mark makes it slightly less noticeable but it's still definitely there. What can I do to help with the creases?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

oluchika said:


> Birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack for awhile. As much as I love this bag, I've only carried it once and notice a lot of marks/creases already on the leather. So far from what I've read, Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning the leather. Running my finger over the mark makes it slightly less noticeable but it's still definitely there. What can I do to help with the creases?


 I don't know.  Scratches, I am told, is the nature of the Natural bag. I think rubbing will lighten, as you said, and eventually blend as the bag patinas. She is breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## aerinha

oluchika said:


> Birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack for awhile. As much as I love this bag, I've only carried it once and notice a lot of marks/creases already on the leather. So far from what I've read, Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning the leather. Running my finger over the mark makes it slightly less noticeable but it's still definitely there. What can I do to help with the creases?



I never condition natural Florentine although I have done other darker colors of it. Rubbing with pressure will lessen scratches as will leaving the bag out so lamp light can tan it. Creases don’t go away, like wrinkles on skin, keeping the bag full or supported by a liner might prevent more


----------



## lavenderjunkie

oluchika said:


> Birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack for awhile. As much as I love this bag, I've only carried it once and notice a lot of marks/creases already on the leather. So far from what I've read, Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning the leather. Running my finger over the mark makes it slightly less noticeable but it's still definitely there. What can I do to help with the creases?


Rubbing in a circular motion with a light colored clean soft cloth will speed up the darkening process for natural Florentine leather.  It will also help minimize the appearance of some scratches.   Essentially what you are doing is bringing the oils in the leather to the surface with the friction and heat of the rubbing in the circular motion.   This is what I have seen them do in a Dooney store to freshen up a Florentine handbag.   

And the technique has also been used to try to remedy color transfer from dark jeans onto natural Florentine.    By rubbing the leather with the clean cloth some of the transferred color is removed and some of it is spread around to make it look more even in color.   Also the rubbing speeds the darkening process so the color transfer is less obvious.


----------



## BadWolf10

I have had my eye on Teagan for a while. I purchased one a while ago and then sent it back. But I love the city/smooth leather so much I decided to take the plunge. She is so smooth and not too heavy. I really like her.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have had my eye on Teagan for a while. I purchased one a while ago and then sent it back. But I love the city/smooth leather so much I decided to take the plunge. She is so smooth and not too heavy. I really like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175454


I love that color.  Is it the mulberry?
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love that color.  Is it the mulberry?
> Enjoy your new handbag.


Yep, mulberry. I love deep reds and oranges in the fall.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I have had my eye on Teagan for a while. I purchased one a while ago and then sent it back. But I love the city/smooth leather so much I decided to take the plunge. She is so smooth and not too heavy. I really like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175454


I also love the smooth leather and have been tempted by Teagan so many times! Glad you like her. The Mulberry is very pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Yep, mulberry. I love deep reds and oranges in the fall.


Me too.   As soon as Sept rolls around I start craving handbags in wine, Bordeaux, dark greens, and even shades of brown.   The wine and Bordeaux are in my color pallette,  but the greens and browns are out of character for me.   Must be the change of seasons and the desire for something different.
Right now I'm trying to get a few last uses out of my summer handbags... the Caribbean blue pebble leather zip pocket satchel is loaded up for tomorrow.  And I need to give my violet Florentine an airing before I switch over my collection.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

oluchika said:


> Birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack for awhile. As much as I love this bag, I've only carried it once and notice a lot of marks/creases already on the leather. So far from what I've read, Dooney doesn't recommend conditioning the leather. Running my finger over the mark makes it slightly less noticeable but it's still definitely there. What can I do to help with the creases?


I have been obsessed with this backpack!  I cannot pick a size.  I watched the QVC video but they don’t show two models side by side with the two different sizes for a comparison.  I would use it to throw a couple things in (I travel light) and am small in stature so I thought the medium would be the one.  But I am afraid it might be too small.  I love a big bag, but Florentine can get heavy, especially with bigger bags, and I have shoulder/neck issues.  What size is yours?  What do you put in it?

Then color!  Ginger for a great price on ILD or natural with 20% off on Dooney.com???  I love both.  One for each shoulder?


----------



## Caledonia

New Haunted Mansion Dooneys from Disney today. I ordered the crossbody. Love the green interior.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


----------



## MrsKC

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


The bag looks great on you!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> The bag looks great on you!


Love the green suede.  So rich looking.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


I think it looks amazing!  I never saw such a rich green suede.  The strap looks nice and Dooney does a thick and supple suede that doesn’t compare to many other brands.  I like it with the khaki, black and white combination of your outfit.  This bag rocks!  I am going to go search online right now.  Gorgeous!  Thank you for the photo.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


Where did you get it from?  I don't see this style in suede on QVC, ILD or Dooney.com.  It is a great color and unusual for suede!


----------



## Kakki

Oh my gosh.....keep it! Lovely bag and great price!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> Where did you get it from?  I don't see this style in suede on QVC, ILD or Dooney.com.  It is a great color and unusual for suede!


I got it from a Macy's, on the sale rack!

Thank you so much all for your sweet and helpful words! I've decided to keep it  I am really a sucker for the classic Dooney combo of tan and green, and I'm glad to hear you all think it's such a great color combo too! 

It's already dark where I am, but tomorrow I'll post more photos to share the eye candy


----------



## LifeIsDucky

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I got it from a Macy's, on the sale rack!
> 
> Thank you so much all for your sweet and helpful words! I've decided to keep it  I am really a sucker for the classic Dooney combo of tan and green, and I'm glad to hear you all think it's such a great color combo too!
> 
> It's already dark where I am, but tomorrow I'll post more photos to share the eye candy


Yea!  I am so glad you are keeping Courtney!  I found it online but it is not available.  You are lucky you found her.  Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


This is beautiful!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

BadWolf10 said:


> I have had my eye on Teagan for a while. I purchased one a while ago and then sent it back. But I love the city/smooth leather so much I decided to take the plunge. She is so smooth and not too heavy. I really like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175454


She is beautiful! I love the color too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ran to the outlet yesterday "just because". Bought a red saffiano coin purse. The SA asked if I tried to get there (Livermore, CA) over the Labor Day weekend. (I was in Atlanta.) He said parking was impossible unless you got there as soon as the outlet opened. He said it was insane all weekend. I don't know if I would have saved a few dollars buying this over the Labor Day Weekend, (it was 50% off = $29.00), but I'm sure it wouldn't have been worth fighting the madness for.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Ran to the outlet yesterday "just because". Bought a red saffiano coin purse. The SA asked if I tried to get there (Livermore, CA) over the Labor Day weekend. (I was in Atlanta.) He said parking was impossible unless you got there as soon as the outlet opened. He said it was insane all weekend. I don't know if I would have saved a few dollars buying this over the Labor Day Weekend, (it was 50% off = $29.00), but I'm sure it wouldn't have been worth fighting the madness for.
> View attachment 4184546


That is perfect for you and goes great with your bag. Yes, I have really scaled back the size of my bags too and enjoy Crossbody most of the time. All is , I hope with you too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> That is perfect for you and goes great with your bag. Yes, I have really scaled back the size of my bags too and enjoy Crossbody most of the time. All is , I hope with you too!!


Thanks KC!
All is well here too!


----------



## keishapie1973

PIcked up during the Dooney Labor Day sale. Derby Suede Shopper in honey....


----------



## LifeIsDucky

keishapie1973 said:


> PIcked up during the Dooney Labor Day sale. Derby Suede Shopper in honey....


Do you LOVE it?  I have the Crossbody in honey and I swear I can not put it down.  The color is stunning and will look awesome with any brown boot!  And so squishy yet substantial.  Ooh the hardware is luxe, too!     Your emoji looks just like me when I tossed it over my shoulder.  I am so glad you scored this one on  sale.  Enjoy!  Yea!


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> PIcked up during the Dooney Labor Day sale. Derby Suede Shopper in honey....


So gorgeous and luxurious!! I love the color  too!


----------



## keishapie1973

LifeIsDucky said:


> Do you LOVE it?  I have the Crossbody in honey and I swear I can not put it down.  The color is stunning and will look awesome with any brown boot!  And so squishy yet substantial.  Ooh the hardware is luxe, too!     Your emoji looks just like me when I tossed it over my shoulder.  I am so glad you scored this one on  sale.  Enjoy!  Yea!



Thank you. Yes, I love it. It’s going to look great with jeans and boots. Did you reveal your crossbody? I bet it’s stunning....



BadWolf10 said:


> So gorgeous and luxurious!! I love the color  too!



Thank you...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> PIcked up during the Dooney Labor Day sale. Derby Suede Shopper in honey....


Nothing welcomes fall like a beautiful suede Dooney.   Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nothing welcomes fall like a beautiful suede Dooney.   Enjoy your new treasure.



Thank you...


----------



## stackcats

A 30th birthday gift from my husband 

Cooper Hobo in Oyster Pebble. Love this bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

stackcats said:


> A 30th birthday gift from my husband
> 
> Cooper Hobo in Oyster Pebble. Love this bag!


Enjoy your new Dooney.   The combination of the oyster with the darker brown trim is beautiful.


----------



## Katiesmama

stackcats said:


> A 30th birthday gift from my husband
> 
> Cooper Hobo in Oyster Pebble. Love this bag!


Gorgeous! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4194774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


She's beautiful! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4194774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


Enjoy your new Dooney Olive Beacon.  She is a very elegant looking handbag.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4194774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


Ooh.  You got a good one.  Where did you purchase yours?  I ordered a taupe from the Q fully expecting some creased corners as stated in the reviews on Dooney.com.  But one corner (front right) is really bad.  May exchange for same color, but that olive is really pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4194774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

stackcats said:


> A 30th birthday gift from my husband
> 
> Cooper Hobo in Oyster Pebble. Love this bag!


Hapy birthday! [emoji253] 
Hubby did great! [emoji56]


----------



## Katiesmama

Thank you all! I got her from the Q, I’m not too much of a tote fan so I passed on the tsv and went for the satchel. I’m loving her!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4194774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the lovely Miss Olive Beacon. I believe she’ll be accompanying me to work this week!


That satchel is on my wish list too.


----------



## Laurie Lou

New to me Dooneys...recently found on eBay [emoji846]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4200237
> 
> 
> New to me Dooneys...recently found on eBay [emoji846]


Hi LL!
Congrats! Every now and then I search ebay for the wristlet that matches your black bag. 
Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Caledonia

Picked this up at TJ Maxx yesterday. I've never seen this print before. This will be so cute for spring/summer. I love everything about autumn and then the holidays. But the minute Christmas is over I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Lilybarb

stackcats said:


> A 30th birthday gift from my husband
> 
> Cooper Hobo in Oyster Pebble. Love this bag!



Oyster is always such a classy handbag color!


----------



## Miss Understood

My Kendra bag just arrived! I love the color, calypso. I was afraid it might be too bright, but it’s a nice color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> My Kendra bag just arrived! I love the color, calypso. I was afraid it might be too bright, but it’s a nice color.


Enjoy your new handbag.   I love the calypso color and also have the Kendra style in different color.   My calypso is in the Trina satchel.


----------



## Miss Understood

Both are nice styles. I need to get a few bright colors. I tend to buy black, brown, and navy, but I’m getting out of that rut at last!


----------



## Lilybarb

Miss Understood said:


> My Kendra bag just arrived! I love the color, calypso. I was afraid it might be too bright, but it’s a nice color.


Love the your choice of bag - lovely shade. I have a Piper in carribean blue but I think the calypso is prettier!


----------



## Miss Understood

My Key Lime crossbody arrived today. I had a tough time finding somewhere to take the photo where the color wouldn’t look washed out. The lighting and lighter background here worked best. Sorry for bathroom shot! This is such a nice color. Green, but with a yellow tone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> My Key Lime crossbody arrived today. I had a tough time finding somewhere to take the photo where the color wouldn’t look washed out. The lighting and lighter background here worked best. Sorry for bathroom shot! This is such a nice color. Green, but with a yellow tone.


Hi MU!
Thanks for trying to capture the true color. I know it can be challenging with most of the colors. She's pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> My Key Lime crossbody arrived today. I had a tough time finding somewhere to take the photo where the color wouldn’t look washed out. The lighting and lighter background here worked best. Sorry for bathroom shot! This is such a nice color. Green, but with a yellow tone.


I love your key lime Dooney.   Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

New to me (very good, like new condition) small CBB from ebay.  It holds everything I put in Ambler, plus my sunglasses and a small wallet. And it has the original leather key leash! It's red/orange but looks orange mostly and goes well with my orange wallets.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> New to me (very good, like new condition) small CBB from ebay.  It holds everything I put in Ambler, plus my sunglasses and a small wallet. And it has the original leather key leash! It's red/orange but looks orange mostly and goes well with my orange wallets.
> View attachment 4213729
> View attachment 4213730


Beautiful.  Enjoy.   Looks like a Dillen…. and oldie but goodie Dooney collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful.  Enjoy.   Looks like a Dillen…. and oldie but goodie Dooney collection.


Thanks LJ!
Dillen! Yes, that's what I think it is.  I couldn't remember which line used this kind of logo plate. As much as I love my Ambler, I have to confess I'm loving the size of this small CBB more.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> New to me (very good, like new condition) small CBB from ebay.  It holds everything I put in Ambler, plus my sunglasses and a small wallet. And it has the original leather key leash! It's red/orange but looks orange mostly and goes well with my orange wallets.
> View attachment 4213729
> View attachment 4213730


Beautiful Dillen Dooney!! RED !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful Dillen Dooney!! RED !


Hi KC!
Thanks! When I put it next to my red bags it's definitely more orange than red, but I love her as much as my other red bags!


----------



## Lilybarb

Being a bucket bag fanatic...wishing the all weather red was more of a true red. Looks a little more red than the pic, but in hand it still appears as...perhaps salmon? color. Not certain I won’t swap it out. What do you ladies think?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Being a bucket bag fanatic...wishing the all weather red was more of a true red. Looks a little more red than the pic, but in hand it still appears as...perhaps salmon? color. Not certain I won’t swap it out. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4214507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214508


Hard to judge color on a computer monitor.   To me, it looks like a true red with a blue undertone.... a perfect red.
You need to look at the color in natural day light to really know what it is.  Interior lighting,  especially fluorescent lighting distorts color.

Also,  Dooney does many different reds.... you can't tell by the name.... different colors in different collections might all be called RED.  part of the problem is that different leathers take color differently.   Also in different years different shades of red are used.  It can make it a challenge to find the color you want.... but.... there will be a different red in another collection or in another season.


----------



## aerinha

Lilybarb said:


> Being a bucket bag fanatic...wishing the all weather red was more of a true red. Looks a little more red than the pic, but in hand it still appears as...perhaps salmon? color. Not certain I won’t swap it out. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4214507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214508



I’ve only seen the vintage AWL in red in person and agree mine loooked redder online than IRL. It was a little disappointing. Mine wasn’t returnable though. If you aren’t satisfied, they aren’t cheap, return.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Being a bucket bag fanatic...wishing the all weather red was more of a true red. Looks a little more red than the pic, but in hand it still appears as...perhaps salmon? color. Not certain I won’t swap it out. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4214507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214508


I agree with LJ, it's hard to know if I see what you see, but I'm loving the red I see.  I know I'm biased because I love red bags, but on my screen your bag looks like a true red. Beautiful! Good luck with your decision to swap it out.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Lavenderj - yes, colors all come across just a tad different on the monitor than in hand. I had hoped the bag was REAL red - such as a red PGL Cooper or Florentine red - but it’s not.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle - oh yes yes do love a red bag too! This one in hand has a good deal of warm orange in the mix. I dunno. I wear alot of red, no orange or yellow tho. The tan one in this style is VERY pretty.


----------



## Lilybarb

@arinha - Thank you - I’m sooo glad you agree - I was concerned I was being too picky or my color perception was fading. I keep looking at it, in fact it’s close to the 30 day mark so I have got to finally make a decision to swap out or nay. Feels good to have another see what I see! 
Thanks much for Everyone’s input!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - oh yes yes do love a red bag too! This one in hand has a good deal of warm orange in the mix. I dunno. I wear alot of red, no orange or yellow tho. The tan one in this style is VERY pretty.


I think I know what you mean about the warm orange mix. I bought a Dooney drawstring bag in tomato and it was too orange for me. I kept it because it was my first drawstring bag and I loved carrying it, but I ended up selling it on ebay.  Before that I bought a Dooney satchel from Zappos. (Long before I started buying bags at outlet and ILD prices!) I think they just called it Red, but it was too orange for me and I immediately sent it back for the same bag in Crimson, which I loved. All that being said, I would agree with you if you decided to swap your bag because it's too orange. It may photograph more red but you know what it looks like IRL..


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedenNesle - yes yes! I’ve never owned any of Dooney’s tomato color items, but you would think that dye and end result would be a Crayola crayon red wouldn’t you. 
Put up beside anything else that looks to my eyes to be a true blue red, this all weather leather bag appears yellow red. And that won’t do. Thanks for your input!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedenNesle - yes yes! I’ve never owned any of Dooney’s tomato color items, but you would think that dye and end result would be a Crayola crayon red wouldn’t you.
> Put up beside anything else that looks to my eyes to be a true blue red, this all weather leather bag appears yellow red. And that won’t do. Thanks for your input!


You're welcome!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Just got this from Dooney yesterday. I love, love, love, this bag, but the leather on each side is darker than the main part. Haven't decided if I should keep or return. It is the last one apparently.


----------



## Lilybarb

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Just got this from Doon
> 
> 
> Joopy-Snoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this from Dooney yesterday. I love, love, love, this bag, but the leather on each side is darker than the main part. Haven't decided if I should keep or return. It is the last one apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous satchel!
Click to expand...


----------



## starbucksqueen

I think it's really pretty!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Small Brenna in navy Florentine....also shown with "ears" (handles) tucked in. I think the pebbled texture looks great with denim.


----------



## Lilybarb

starbucksqueen said:


> Small Brenna in navy Florentine....also shown with "ears" (handles) tucked in. I think the pebbled texture looks great with denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218509
> View attachment 4218510


@starbucksqueen - The stitching shows up beautifully! Great choice!


----------



## Lilybarb

Received today. Small zip Florentine in natural.


----------



## Lilybarb

More wallets - some new mixed in w/ones I use - & a few MK & Frye & one PNash - but I took pics last night while it was raining so as I needed to update inventory.


----------



## Lilybarb

And these 2. Every time I get a bag I feel like it deserves an accessory. !


----------



## RuedeNesle

starbucksqueen said:


> Small Brenna in navy Florentine....also shown with "ears" (handles) tucked in. I think the pebbled texture looks great with denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218509
> View attachment 4218510


Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> And these 2. Every time I get a bag I feel like it deserves an accessory. !
> View attachment 4219493
> 
> View attachment 4219495


 I was so happy with my wallet collection until I saw all your beautiful wallets and wristlets!  Now I'm going to change that from happy to content.   I LOVE your collection! We have very similar taste in wallets!  I have the coin purse in red saffiano, (also red patent at my sister's apartment) and I have the MK Mercer coin purse in pale gold.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> More wallets - some new mixed in w/ones I use - & a few MK & Frye & one PNash - but I took pics last night while it was raining so as I needed to update inventory.
> View attachment 4219478
> 
> View attachment 4219479
> 
> View attachment 4219481


Lovely collection of small leather goods.   Nice variety of sizes, colors, styles to choose from.   Do you color coordinate to the handbag or use more than one accessory at the same time and try to coordinate the accessories to each other?


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so happy with my wallet collection until I saw all your beautiful wallets and wristlets!  Now I'm going to change that from happy to content.   I LOVE your collection! We have very similar taste in wallets!  I have the coin purse in red saffiano, (also red patent at my sister's apartment) and I have the MK Mercer coin purse in pale gold.
> View attachment 4220260


Let’s see yours when you have time. Others “stuff” is always fun to see! MK makes really great little accessories doesn’t he!? Very functional. Luv your red!!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely collection of small leather goods.   Nice variety of sizes, colors, styles to choose from.   Do you color coordinate to the handbag or use more than one accessory at the same time and try to coordinate the accessories to each other?


Thank you Lavenderj. I do try to match somewhat. I like the wallet to “go” with the bag, but if the color matches well I’ll carry a MK wallet with a DB bag or a DB accessory with a MK bag. And yes I carry more than one at a time. I love little pouches and such. I realized after I posted these I’m missing some that are stored inside bags. Ooops.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Let’s see yours when you have time. Others “stuff” is always fun to see! MK makes really great little accessories doesn’t he!? Very functional. Luv your red!!


I'll start gathering them for group photos. Some are in a drawer, some are in handbags in my closet, and others are at my sister's apartment.


----------



## Katiesmama

Lilybarb said:


> More wallets - some new mixed in w/ones I use - & a few MK & Frye & one PNash - but I took pics last night while it was raining so as I needed to update inventory.
> View attachment 4219478
> 
> View attachment 4219479
> 
> View attachment 4219481


Beautiful collection of slg’s


----------



## Lilybarb

Received my new wallets & pouch....slim caramel peb leather, red florentine, bourdeaux frame pouch. The red one is much larger than anticipated - super glad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Received my new wallets & pouch....slim caramel peb leather, red florentine, bourdeaux frame pouch. The red one is much larger than anticipated - super glad.
> View attachment 4227592


Nice additions.   Enjoy using them.


----------



## catex22

Small Oberland in honey tan


----------



## Lilybarb

@catex22  - love the handles on your oberland!


----------



## Miss Understood

I finally broke down and bought a large frame coin purse aka kisslock. I’m using the card slots for business cards and the rest for miscellaneous small items.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4230167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a large frame coin purse aka kisslock. I’m using the card slots for business cards and the rest for miscellaneous small items.


The color looks great in that leather.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’ve been hearing everyone raving about “Leaf” and just got a pebbled hobo in that color. I really like that shade of green!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4230167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally broke down and bought a large frame coin purse aka kisslock. I’m using the card slots for business cards and the rest for miscellaneous small items.





Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4231016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been hearing everyone raving about “Leaf” and just got a pebbled hobo in that color. I really like that shade of green!


Hi MU!
Congrats on your new wallet and your new hobo! I'm glad you're happy with the color of your hobo. And that wallet is so functional! When I carried it I used the slots for cards and bills, and the open section was where all my coins were.
Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Understood

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MU!
> Congrats on your new wallet and your new hobo! I'm glad you're happy with the color of your hobo. And that wallet is so functional! When I carried it I used the slots for cards and bills, and the open section was where all my coins were.
> Enjoy!



I may use it for coins on some occasions, like the times I’m not carrying a regular wallet with a zippered section for coins, but this is really handy as a “catch all” for small items. It’s nice that it can be used many ways. I see why some people have several.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’ve been getting so many purse packages lately, I apologized to the mail man and said I should tip him. He has to drive down our long driveway rather than stuff things in the mail box at the road. So, here is one of today’s packages.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> View attachment 4232068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been getting so many purse packages lately, I apologized to the mail man and said I should tip him. He has to drive down our long driveway rather than stuff things in the mail box at the road. So, here is one of today’s packages.


Very nice.  What's the style called?


----------



## Miss Understood

lavenderjunkie said:


> Very nice.  What's the style called?


This is the Piper in Caramel. Great size. Not too big not too small.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> New to me (very good, like new condition) small CBB from ebay.  It holds everything I put in Ambler, plus my sunglasses and a small wallet. And it has the original leather key leash! It's red/orange but looks orange mostly and goes well with my orange wallets.
> View attachment 4213729
> View attachment 4213730


Love that red and it looks like the perfect little size, adorable!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Being a bucket bag fanatic...wishing the all weather red was more of a true red. Looks a little more red than the pic, but in hand it still appears as...perhaps salmon? color. Not certain I won’t swap it out. What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4214507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214508


 Love both bags [emoji173] but you definitely must love the color. I have purchased red in other bags online as well, only to receive a bag that was way too orange. I am a big believer in returns. If you don't love her, sent her back for sure


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Received today. Small zip Florentine in natural.
> View attachment 4219346
> 
> View attachment 4219348
> 
> View attachment 4219349


I have this one too, it's a great little wallet!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Love that red and it looks like the perfect little size, adorable!


Hi BW!
Thanks! I'm really loving the size! Currently, in addition to my smaller items, I have two small wallets (one zip around wallet for cash and coins, and a Tusk French wallet for my cards and ID), sunglasses and a notebook. It's nice to be able to fit everything I need, plus switch wallets when the mood hits. I really love(d) carrying Ambler, but my sunglasses didn't fit and I was always forgetting them at home in my jacket pocket if I didn't wear my jacket.


----------



## MKB0925

This is my first bag in this style and not sure why I waited so long!  Pebble Crossbody in Elephant


----------



## Miss Understood

MKB0925 said:


> This is my first bag in this style and not sure why I waited so long!  Pebble Crossbody in Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252592



I have this style in Midnight blue, Key Lime, and Disney’s Haunted Mansion wallpaper print. Great size bag. Comfortable to wear and holds a lot.


----------



## Miss Understood

Here’s a mini item for the mini reveal thread. This key caddy is too cute to use!


----------



## Lilybarb

MKB0925 said:


> This is my first bag in this style and not sure why I waited so long!  Pebble Crossbody in Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252592


Happy for you, great bag! Plum wine in my closet. The broad range of colors in this bag makes it so hard to choose!


----------



## christinemliu

She came today...my Dooney Small Samba Satchel in Denim, the photo is making the color lighter, it's probably a couple shades darker...I love the brown details...


----------



## RuedeNesle

christinemliu said:


> She came today...my Dooney Small Samba Satchel in Denim, the photo is making the color lighter, it's probably a couple shades darker...I love the brown details...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258350


Beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

christinemliu said:


> She came today...my Dooney Small Samba Satchel in Denim, the photo is making the color lighter, it's probably a couple shades darker...I love the brown details...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258350


Enjoy our new Samba satchel. You got a great buy.  I love the softness of the Samba leather.


----------



## christinemliu

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy our new Samba satchel. You got a great buy.  I love the softness of the Samba leather.


Thank you! I always appreciate all your posts, info, and input. You answered a question I had awhile back about Patterson vs Belvedere very thoroughly... I love soft leather haha.


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey Dooney ladies, I would like to add a post here that I placed in a different unrelated Dooney thread. I’m not one to start a new thread, but I figured anyone with a brand spanking new Dooney might be interested in how to keep it off the floor while dining or in a public restroom (where the hook has been vandalized). I found these hooks on Amazon (look up FUMI) & they work great! It can double as a bracelet. I use as bag jewelry for handiness.


----------



## Lilybarb

Here it is holding a loaded Cooper,  The other tip is just touching the top of the cabinet door, no weight on it. I should have opened the door before I took the pic. It will hang on ANYTHING. Much more stable appearing on a table because the bottom half swings under it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Here it is holding a loaded Cooper,  The other tip is just touching the top of the cabinet door, no weight on it. I should have opened the door before I took the pic. It will hang on ANYTHING. Much more stable appearing on a table because the bottom half swings under it.


Thanks.  I'll check it out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Dooney ladies, I would like to add a post here that I placed in a different unrelated Dooney thread. I’m not one to start a new thread, but I figured anyone with a brand spanking new Dooney might be interested in how to keep it off the floor while dining or in a public restroom (where the hook has been vandalized). I found these hooks on Amazon (look up FUMI) & they work great! It can double as a bracelet. I use as bag jewelry for handiness.





Lilybarb said:


> Here it is holding a loaded Cooper,  The other tip is just touching the top of the cabinet door, no weight on it. I should have opened the door before I took the pic. It will hang on ANYTHING. Much more stable appearing on a table because the bottom half swings under it.


Hi LB! 
Thanks for sharing this info! I have a Fumi purse hook in red. (Surprise, surprise!) I also have a Clipa purse hook that I carry in every bag. I've had for almost 8 years and it's invaluable. Especially in bathrooms with no hook, like you said. You can hook it on the stall door or wall, or if you're in a place where they only have one bathroom, so it has to have the handicap bars, you can hook it on the one of the bars if there's no hook on the door. The last place I want to put my bag down on the floor is in a public bathroom!
Also, like you said you can wear Fumi (and Clipa, but it's not as pretty) as a bracelet so it always easy to grab without having to dig in your bag.
And at restaurants you can hook it on the table right next to you and you don't have to worry about someone snatching it off the back of your chair. (Especially this time of the year when theft is on the rise because of holiday shopping.) Just be careful where you hook it on the table because I've had table spills that almost ran off the table on my purse. (That's mostly a concern when I'm dining out with my three grandchildren, but adults can be messy too. ) I keep it very close to me.

I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks for sharing this info! I have a Fumi purse hook in red. (Surprise, surprise!) I also have a Clipa purse hook that I carry in every bag. I've had for almost 8 years and it's invaluable. Especially in bathrooms with no hook, like you said. You can hook it on the stall door or wall, or if you're in a place where they only have one bathroom, so it has to have the handicap bars, you can hook it on the one of the bars if there's no hook on the door. The last place I want to put my bag down on the floor is in a public bathroom!
> Also, like you said you can wear Fumi (and Clipa, but it's not as pretty) as a bracelet so it always easy to grab without having to dig in your bag.
> And at restaurants you can hook it on the table right next to you and you don't have to worry about someone snatching it off the back of your chair. (Especially this time of the year when theft is on the rise because of holiday shopping.) Just be careful where you hook it on the table because I've had table spills that almost ran off the table on my purse. (That's mostly a concern when I'm dining out with my three grandchildren, but adults can be messy too. ) I keep it very close to me.
> 
> I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


@RuedeNesle Thank you dear, hope your Thanksgiving was happy as well! 
I’m glad you like the Fumi clip. I thought it was expensive but it has been well worth the cost, & thought some others might like it too. I’ve never tried a Clipa, tho I did order those decorative ones that you have to pull the clip out of but they are too fidgety, required too much time. When I gotta go, I gotta GO RIGHT NOW!  
Have a good Saturday. I sure enjoy your posts!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle Thank you dear, hope your Thanksgiving was happy as well!
> I’m glad you like the Fumi clip. I thought it was expensive but it has been well worth the cost, & thought some others might like it too. I’ve never tried a Clipa, tho I did order those decorative ones that you have to pull the clip out of but they are too fidgety, required too much time. When I gotta go, I gotta GO RIGHT NOW!
> Have a good Saturday. I sure enjoy your posts!


Thanks LB! My Thanksgiving was relaxing and wonderful!
Yeah, I've had the other ones and they don't work well in as many situations as Fumi and Clipa.
Thanks very much! I enjoy your posts as well! You have a good Saturday too! I'm on my way out the door to tackle Walmart for everyday essentials before the Saturday Holiday shoppers head that way.


----------



## Miss Understood

Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


Hi MU!
Thanks for posting here! I love seeing her! Enjoy your vintage beauty!

ETA: You can always post in both threads! It's fine with us!


----------



## aerinha

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


 Wow that red is a show stopper!


----------



## Lilybarb

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


Yes I wanted to see that one!  My eyes bugged out - gorgeous!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


What a beautiful color combination.   Enjoy your newest Dooney,


----------



## Miss Understood

Just arrived today. Lexington crossbody in dandelion saffiano. It’s small but big enough for the ocassions I’ll wear it, and super light weight.


----------



## MrsKC

Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

MrsKC said:


> Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!



Wow, that is a really beautiful and classic combo in what appears to be the Cameron in Natural (?) The cool light makes the Natural look less orange than it sometimes can.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Usually I post vintage bags under the separate thread, but I thought everyone might like to see this one.


That bag is a stunner. Wow, I've never seen Red, Navy and Yellow in a combination. It works beautifully.


----------



## MrsKC

DaffodilDuck said:


> Wow, that is a really beautiful and classic combo in what appears to be the Cameron in Natural (?) The cool light makes the Natural look less orange than it sometimes can.


Thank you .
Yes—I do believe it is the Cameron and yes —the color is natural. This natural (in all three pieces) is very pretty. It is not washed out like some I have seen.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!


Everything is beautiful! The wallet is really getting in my system. I'm going to have to keep watching for a good sale. (You know mine will have to be red. )
Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Lexington crossbody in dandelion saffiano. It’s small but big enough for the ocassions I’ll wear it, and super light weight.


Hi MU!
She's so pretty! How are you liking the color? Is it bright yellow?


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Everything is beautiful! The wallet is really getting in my system. I'm going to have to keep watching for a good sale. (You know mine will have to be red. )
> Enjoy!


Hey RN! Yes—I think the wallet was $56 with the sale, so I think that was good. It is larger than I was expecting, which is fine. I bet you snag a good sale within the next 6 weeks. I bet you get a red one .


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!


Very pretty set KC! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Here's one of my latest buys, Large saddle bag in florentine toscana in Pine. She's ready for the holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here's one of my latest buys, Large saddle bag in florentine toscana in Pine. She's ready for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264009


Hi MB! 
Beautiful! Happy shopping this Holiday season!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> Beautiful! Happy shopping this Holiday season!


Hi GF 
Thanks! Happy shopping to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF
> Thanks! Happy shopping to you too!


Thanks!


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> Here's one of my latest buys, Large saddle bag in florentine toscana in Pine. She's ready for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264009


MaryBel, thanks for posting! She is beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Here's one of my latest buys, Large saddle bag in florentine toscana in Pine. She's ready for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264009


So pretty, MB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Just arrived today. Lexington crossbody in dandelion saffiano. It’s small but big enough for the ocassions I’ll wear it, and super light weight.


MissUnderstood:   I love the happy yellow color.  Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!


MrsKC:  very elegant looking collection.  Hope you enjoy using them all.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MaryBel said:


> Here's one of my latest buys, Large saddle bag in florentine toscana in Pine. She's ready for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264009


This is so stunning!! Thank you for sharing the eye candy


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  very elegant looking collection.  Hope you enjoy using them all.


Thanks LJ.I hope you enjoy your new wallet too .


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Just arrived CCB and wallet. Also a pic with my wristlet. The photo makes the bag look kind of lumpy but it’s actually not—it is also very smooth. I’m happy!


That is a super collection! Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Understood

My new to me, one and only zip zip.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My florentine cameron satchel in medium, color natural. 


Is it supposed to be lighter than this?I purchased this at macys and it was packaged with wrapping and plastic but it looks like it's already developed a patina... am I wrong? Such a gorgeous bag regardless ♡


----------



## Bestbagyet

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My florentine cameron satchel in medium, color natural.
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to be lighter than this?I purchased this at macys and it was packaged with wrapping and plastic but it looks like it's already developed a patina... am I wrong? Such a gorgeous bag regardless ♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266807


Beautiful bag, lotusflowerbaum! I had a natural florentine barlow shipped to me from dooney, and by all indications and wrapping it was new, however it already had it's patina. New bags can patina, even without light. I have several natural florentine bags I hardly carry but they still patina from just sitting in my closet.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Beautiful bag, lotusflowerbaum! I had a natural florentine barlow shipped to me from dooney, and by all indications and wrapping it was new, however it already had it's patina. New bags can patina, even without light. I have several natural florentine bags I hardly carry but they still patina from just sitting in my closet.


Agree! 
They seem to age just sitting....can soo relate!


----------



## Lilybarb

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My florentine cameron satchel in medium, color natural.
> 
> 
> Is it supposed to be lighter than this?I purchased this at macys and it was packaged with wrapping and plastic but it looks like it's already developed a patina... am I wrong? Such a gorgeous bag regardless ♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266807


Hey Lotus! 
Gorgeous is right! Beautiful color on the Cameron! Would love your thoughts on the size.  Is it med or small? How do you feel it relates to a zip zip satchel size wise?


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Lilybarb said:


> Agree!
> They seem to age just sitting....can soo relate!


You are a hoot!  Thanks for the belly laugh!


----------



## Lilybarb

@LifeIsDucky - happy to oblige, but I’d rather be young!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Bestbagyet said:


> Beautiful bag, lotusflowerbaum! I had a natural florentine barlow shipped to me from dooney, and by all indications and wrapping it was new, however it already had it's patina. New bags can patina, even without light. I have several natural florentine bags I hardly carry but they still patina from just sitting in my closet.


Ok good I dont feel as bad lol!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Lotus!
> Gorgeous is right! Beautiful color on the Cameron! Would love your thoughts on the size.  Is it med or small? How do you feel it relates to a zip zip satchel size wise?


I have the zip zip in camel and love it ! If you dont carry too much, just the bare essentials, the zip zip is for you! But if you're like me and need a planner or camera with you the cameron satchel in medium is PERFECT! I love the quality and how much I can fit inside ♡


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Agree!
> *They seem to age just sitting....can soo relate!  *


 So can I!


----------



## Lilybarb

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I have the zip zip in camel and love it ! If you dont carry too much, just the bare essentials, the zip zip is for you! But if you're like me and need a planner or camera with you the cameron satchel in medium is PERFECT! I love the quality and how much I can fit inside ♡


@lotusflowerbaum - thanks for the response! I’ve held off on the beautiful Cameron ONLY because Dooney gives measurements as about the same - even a bit smaller than the Zip zip, which is irritatingly small to me. Then Dooney posts a Cameron shot that APPEARS pretty large lol. So you feel it is actually larger than the zip zip?


----------



## Dooneysta

Okay...yesterday package arrived from the Black Friday weekend 30% sale! Haven’t unwrapped handles though pretty sure I’ll keep the tote...crossbody though, I don’t know. But here they are..
Florentine Logo Lock Tote (Natural)
Florentine Foldover Zip Crossbody (Natural)
Bestbagyet, I will start a thread with more detailed photos, so you can decide on the FloLoLo It isn’t what I was expecting but I ‘think’ I like it..?


----------



## MrsKC

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4267377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...yesterday package arrived from the Black Friday weekend 30% sale! Haven’t unwrapped handles though pretty sure I’ll keep the tote...crossbody though, I don’t know. But here they are..
> Florentine Logo Lock Tote (Natural)
> Florentine Foldover Zip Crossbody (Natural)
> Bestbagyet, I will start a thread with more detailed photos, so you can decide on the FloLoLo It isn’t what I was expecting but I ‘think’ I like it..?


Oh both of those are lovely!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Miss Understood said:


> My new to me, one and only zip zip.


Love the zip zip!  It is a great size and fits so much for its size.  I buy one each winter and seem to like it in the darker colors.  I have dark grey and cranberry.  I was thinking of buying chocolate brown, a navy color or black/black this year in the pebbled leather.  Maybe I should try a different leather.  I'm not a saffiano fan but black/black in saffiano would be nice.  I like the ostrich ones, too, but may save that for a summer color.


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4267377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...yesterday package arrived from the Black Friday weekend 30% sale! Haven’t unwrapped handles though pretty sure I’ll keep the tote...crossbody though, I don’t know. But here they are..
> Florentine Logo Lock Tote (Natural)
> Florentine Foldover Zip Crossbody (Natural)
> Bestbagyet, I will start a thread with more detailed photos, so you can decide on the FloLoLo It isn’t what I was expecting but I ‘think’ I like it..?


Both are beautiful Dooneysta. You don’t care for the crossbody? I’ll be happy to take it off your hands for you.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4267377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...yesterday package arrived from the Black Friday weekend 30% sale! Haven’t unwrapped handles though pretty sure I’ll keep the tote...crossbody though, I don’t know. But here they are..
> Florentine Logo Lock Tote (Natural)
> Florentine Foldover Zip Crossbody (Natural)
> Bestbagyet, I will start a thread with more detailed photos, so you can decide on the FloLoLo It isn’t what I was expecting but I ‘think’ I like it..?


Your new Florentine treasures are lovely.  Did you buy the little bag to carry or use inside the larger one?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4267377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...yesterday package arrived from the Black Friday weekend 30% sale! Haven’t unwrapped handles though pretty sure I’ll keep the tote...crossbody though, I don’t know. But here they are..
> Florentine Logo Lock Tote (Natural)
> Florentine Foldover Zip Crossbody (Natural)
> Bestbagyet, I will start a thread with more detailed photos, so you can decide on the FloLoLo It isn’t what I was expecting but I ‘think’ I like it..?


Thank you for posting!!!! Your bags are beautiful . I love the natural florentine...takes my breath away!


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your new Florentine treasures are lovely.  Did you buy the little bag to carry or use inside the larger one?


Well, I had planned to detach the strap, store it inside the crossbody and use the crossbody as a matching pouch for the tote...maybe grab the pouch out for quick trips into a store.
The pouch is a buttery-smooth piece o’Flo; it had a decent scratch on it still in the plastic. Unzipping it while folded (the zipper didn’t appear to be touching anything)put a horizontal scratch on, then putting it back in the plastic sack my ring finger nail brushed it-another mark. I can’t imagine its suffering jostling around in the bag.
Is natural Florentine so readily defaced..? If I tan it, will it be more resistant when it patinas..? Only had one Flo prior to this and it’s a little...waxier, maybe..? It’s slightly ‘slicker’... I know I’ve seen photos of someone else here who has this one; I wonder how it’s wearing.


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> Thank you for posting!!!! Your bags are beautiful . I love the natural florentine...takes my breath away!


Okay, I posted more detailed pics in a separate thread for you. I think I called it Florentine Black Friday Impressions...?


----------



## Dooneysta

By the way, I got my shipping notification today for my 12DoD selection, Belvedere logo lock tote in Oyster.
That seems pretty fast (now, how long will it take to actually arrive)


----------



## Dooneysta

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, I was naughty and impulse-bought this! It'll be a great fall bag and I love the green color, but I'm really not used to buying on a whim. On one hand, there's hardly any more extra large Courtney sacs available, and I didn't like any of the other available leather/color options; I just like this green suede and I got it for $180! So I'm still debating whether to keep it or not, mostly because impulse buys make me nervous  I have definitely wanted to buy this bag before, it just was never high on the list! What do you think?


BBB19, do you still dig that suede Courtney...? As far as the shape, pockets, strap, etc..? I’m eyeing the non-suede version on the site...


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My new Emerson Shannon Tote in Tan, man this leather has such a unique soft feel to it....I'm loving it!


----------



## Dooneysta

debbiesdaughter said:


> My new Emerson Shannon Tote in Tan, man this leather has such a unique soft feel to it....I'm loving it!


The contrasting inside is so pretty.


----------



## aerinha

Dooneysta said:


> Well, I had planned to detach the strap, store it inside the crossbody and use the crossbody as a matching pouch for the tote...maybe grab the pouch out for quick trips into a store.
> The pouch is a buttery-smooth piece o’Flo; it had a decent scratch on it still in the plastic. Unzipping it while folded (the zipper didn’t appear to be touching anything)put a horizontal scratch on, then putting it back in the plastic sack my ring finger nail brushed it-another mark. I can’t imagine its suffering jostling around in the bag.
> Is natural Florentine so readily defaced..? If I tan it, will it be more resistant when it patinas..? Only had one Flo prior to this and it’s a little...waxier, maybe..? It’s slightly ‘slicker’... I know I’ve seen photos of someone else here who has this one; I wonder how it’s wearing.



Natural marks easily.  Minor scratches will fade as it darkens, but they never 100% go away.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> My new Emerson Shannon Tote in Tan, man this leather has such a unique soft feel to it....I'm loving it!


Beautiful handbag.   I love the Emerson leather too.  Enjoy your Shannon Tote.


----------



## Bestbagyet

debbiesdaughter said:


> My new Emerson Shannon Tote in Tan, man this leather has such a unique soft feel to it....I'm loving it!


Beautiful tote, debbiesdaughter! You're making me take a second look at this bag.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’m on a palomino roll lately.


----------



## Dooneysta

Miss Understood said:


> I’m on a palomino roll lately.


Is that D-ring specifically to hold the duck fob..? I’ve never seen that particular bag. Love that AWL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss Understood said:


> I’m on a palomino roll lately.


 Hi MU!
She's beautiful! My saffron coin purse was delivered to my sister's apartment Tuesday. I can't wait to get it this weekend!


----------



## Bestbagyet

I previously posted these in the 12DOD thread, so just posting here for anyone thinking about the suede medium satchel. See my thoughts on these beauties in the 12DOD thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> I previously posted these in the 12DOD thread, so just posting here for anyone thinking about the suede medium satchel. See my thoughts on these beauties in the 12DOD thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272058
> View attachment 4272059
> View attachment 4272060
> View attachment 4272061


Hi BBY!
Those are BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BBY!
> Those are BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting!


RuedeNesle, Thank You!


----------



## Miss Understood

Dooneysta said:


> Is that D-ring specifically to hold the duck fob..? I’ve never seen that particular bag. Love that AWL!



Yes, it’s to hold the hang tag.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Bestbagyet, lovely pics, esp the purple. Not one to baby bags much, suede would (unhappily) change that. I would have to carry a bag to carry the suede bag in to keep it from getting marred. Beautiful to admire tho!!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet, lovely pics, esp the purple. Not one to baby bags much, suede would (unhappily) change that. I would have to carry a bag to carry the suede bag in to keep it from getting marred. Beautiful to admire tho!!!


Thank you, Lilybarb! I'll enjoy the bags while also being selective when and where I carry them.


----------



## Lilybarb

My PL Tatum came in. It’s in steel blue, which is a bit darker than in florentine leather. (I posted a pic of this one w/a flo wallet plus the satchel in the Florentine thread.) The Tatum is larger around than the average wallet, but nice & thin. I esp like the zipper on top - the space opens all the way down to the bottom on both sides.


----------



## Lilybarb

Open -


----------



## RuedeNesle

Adding more color with my saffron small coin purse. Quick shipping! I ordered it from ILD November 30th and it was delivered to my sister's apartment December 4th! I couldn't wait to get here this morning to get it!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Adding more color with my saffron small coin purse. Quick shipping! I ordered it from ILD November 30th and it was delivered to my sister's apartment December 4th! I couldn't wait to get here this morning to get it!
> View attachment 4273820


Love your colors Rue! Wow that is fast shipping - Dooney likes you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Love your colors Rue! Wow that is fast shipping - Dooney likes you!


Thanks LB! 
 I don't know if Dooney likes me, but I think UPS likes my sister. They upgraded shipping to her. She received the notification from them. They delivered it directly, instead of sending it to the P.O. for them to deliver it.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LB!
> I don't know if Dooney likes me, but I think UPS likes my sister. They upgraded shipping to her. She received the notification from them. They delivered it directly, instead of sending it to the P.O. for them to deliver it.


Let’s have everything delivered to your sis so it’ll be faster! But let’s not tell her.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Adding more color with my saffron small coin purse. Quick shipping! I ordered it from ILD November 30th and it was delivered to my sister's apartment December 4th! I couldn't wait to get here this morning to get it!
> View attachment 4273820


Oh that bright happy color is nice on this cold December day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Let’s have everything delivered to your sis so it’ll be faster! But let’s not tell her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Oh that bright happy color is nice on this cold December day.


Thanks KC! 
It's been "cold" here,but no one in the Midwest wants to hear my whining. Especially, when "cold" means 51.(But it feels like 49. ) Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Adding more color with my saffron small coin purse. Quick shipping! I ordered it from ILD November 30th and it was delivered to my sister's apartment December 4th! I couldn't wait to get here this morning to get it!
> View attachment 4273820


The satchel and the ‘aftermarket’ strap are really nice, by the way. Good set!


----------



## Dooneysta

Okay, I ordered Belvedere Logo Lock Tote in Oyster 11/29, from Totally Totes 12DoD. I got the shipping email 12/1, received it 12/5. The 29th barely counts because I ordered very late-nite after dwelling on it awhile (do I need A THIRD LL tote??Yes I do). And one of those days was Sunday.
So if D&B lurks here, I praise you for your shipping speed. I opine you should expand your box size range since you add NO PADDING WHATEVER, so one bag isn’t clanging around a box big enough for four.
I haven’t got any other piece in Oyster. At least in Belvedere leather, it’s very light gray, any other company would call this dove gray. There ‘may’ be a VERY subtle twinge of the lightest blush pink, but maybe I only see it because that’s what I was EXPECTING a color called Oyster to be. It’s dove gray. Anyway.
On the bottom lining: tiny glue smear. It’s negligible but I laughed because it IS visible to the untrained eye and ALL you who sell on eBay know straight up SOMEONE would get ‘offended’ and demand a half refund. Obviously I’M keeping it, I just wanted you to see it Pics following.


----------



## Dooneysta

Tiny glue smear some eBay buyer would doubtless open a SNAD over. No padding in shipper as usual..


----------



## Dooneysta

Here’s what I’ve dumped out of my D&B houndstooth satchel which then was dumped into Oyster, a pic of her preparing for her debutante ball and a pic of her in the car on her first carry (to Marshalls to rifle for handbags and buy all the Tommy Bahama St Bart’s for Men aerosol spray BECAUSE IT IS AMAZING ON ME).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> The satchel and the ‘aftermarket’ strap are really nice, by the way. Good set!


Thanks D!


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4273933
> View attachment 4273934
> View attachment 4273935
> 
> Here’s what I’ve dumped out of my D&B houndstooth satchel which then was dumped into Oyster, a pic of her preparing for her debutante ball and a pic of her in the car on her first carry (to Marshalls to rifle for handbags and buy all the Tommy Bahama St Bart’s for Men aerosol spray BECAUSE IT IS AMAZING ON ME).


Love your new tote! Congrats! 
I have 3 of these, 2 in pebbled leather (cranberry and bordeaux) and the chestnut in florentine. They are awesome!
Btw, love your keychain!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> Okay, I ordered Belvedere Logo Lock Tote in Oyster 11/29, from Totally Totes 12DoD. I got the shipping email 12/1, received it 12/5. The 29th barely counts because I ordered very late-nite after dwelling on it awhile (do I need A THIRD LL tote??Yes I do). And one of those days was Sunday.
> So if D&B lurks here, I praise you for your shipping speed. I opine you should expand your box size range since you add NO PADDING WHATEVER, so one bag isn’t clanging around a box big enough for four.
> I haven’t got any other piece in Oyster. At least in Belvedere leather, it’s very light gray, any other company would call this dove gray. There ‘may’ be a VERY subtle twinge of the lightest blush pink, but maybe I only see it because that’s what I was EXPECTING a color called Oyster to be. It’s dove gray. Anyway.
> On the bottom lining: tiny glue smear. It’s negligible but I laughed because it IS visible to the untrained eye and ALL you who sell on eBay know straight up SOMEONE would get ‘offended’ and demand a half refund. Obviously I’M keeping it, I just wanted you to see it Pics following.


Beautiful bag, that glue is a No prob. Oyster is a lovely color - in all their bags. No packing is a no-no tho, I agree!
I don’t understand. You got your bag so fast! Whyyy can’t D&B ship faster than 11-13 days to GA? I realize it’s really on the carrier but D&B has the contract. Doesn’t matter which warehouse it comes from. Additionally now that we’re being DROWNED in the Atlanta area & predictable HEAVY snow in other SE states, it will take forever to get my sale haul. Sniff, whine.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful bag, that glue is a No prob. Oyster is a lovely color - in all their bags. No packing is a no-no tho, I agree!
> I don’t understand. You got your bag so fast! Whyyy can’t D&B ship faster than 11-13 days to GA? I realize it’s really on the carrier but D&B has the contract. Doesn’t matter which warehouse it comes from. Additionally now that we’re being DROWNED in the Atlanta area & predictable HEAVY snow in other SE states, it will take forever to get my sale haul. Sniff, whine.


I don’t know!! The other order placed just prior was quick too...Flo LL Tote and Flo Foldover Crossbody, ordered 11/24, shipped 11/27, had it 11/30 and again, one of those days was the night ordered and one was a Sunday.
That’s pretty average for me and Dooney.
Where all have people had shipments originate from besides CA? I’ve actually never paid attention to warehouse locations. It doesn’t seem like TX and GA are so far apart as to justify five days or a week’s difference, jeez!!
QVC takes a long time to get me a bag, mostly being they take their sweet time to ship; actual transit time is good.
Have really stopped ordering from the Q though.
Haven’t had any shipping email from my ilovedooney or main site orders of 12/6, but that’s not weird yet. Haven’t heard about Leaf suede Courtney order of 12/5, though which IS unusual. So maybe they are falling really behind on holiday orders.
I do shake my head in sorrow that slow transit does seem to be a persistent experience for others. 
Amazon, occasionally showers me with my item the morning after I order (there is a distribution center 3-4 hours away)but I don’t realistically demand that kind of speed elsewhere. I thank my Dooney shipping angels I guess.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Dooneysta, thank your Dooney shipping angels lol!
Another w’house location is Connecticut. When I receive bags from CT, they go to Jacksonville FL  before coming back north to Atlanta. Can’t figure that one


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The routing depends on the carrier.... FedEx seems to send my handbags on a tour of as many states as possible....even though CT and NY are neighbors.   When Dooney items are shopped from CT to me they often go thru NJ and sometimes other states too.  And it adds day.
When the bags come from CA,  it's over a week from coast to coast with stops in between.

UPS seems to ship more directly.  Maybe they don't use the same HUB system that FedEx does.  CT to NY by UPS is usually 1 day,  2 at most.
CA is still a week,  but more direct,  with fewer stops.   And UPS delivers my pkgs directly,  it doesn't drop them off at the post office the way FedEx does on every single 'SmartPost' pkg.


----------



## Bestbagyet

My final 2 medium suede satchels arrived today! I had planned to return the tomato satchel, however the color has grown on me. The tomato color is not a true red, but appears more coral  in certain lighting. Best way to describe the color tomato is the resulting color from mixing a can of milk with a can of campbell's tomato soup. The royal blue satchel, is not royal blue, but it is a nice blue that I can imagine carrying when wearing jeans and a white t-shirt. I'll take more pictures later because I don't think the following accurately depicts the beauty of these satchels.


----------



## Bestbagyet

More pics...


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275750
> View attachment 4275751
> View attachment 4275753


(waits for more pics)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> More pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275750
> View attachment 4275751
> View attachment 4275753


Your new suede handbags are beautiful.  The suede looks lovely.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> My final 2 medium suede satchels arrived today! I had planned to return the tomato satchel, however the color has grown on me. The tomato color is not a true red, but appears more coral  in certain lighting. Best way to describe the color tomato is the resulting color from mixing a can of milk with a can of campbell's tomato soup. The royal blue satchel, is not royal blue, but it is a nice blue that I can imagine carrying when wearing jeans and a white t-shirt. I'll take more pictures later because I don't think the following accurately depicts the beauty of these satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275724
> View attachment 4275725
> View attachment 4275726


Love the tomato. It’s not something you see a lot of. A rare beauty!!


----------



## Lilybarb

I enjoy my black nylon Dani so much that I ordered a red one too. It came today, ordered 11/30. I shoved the packing down into the bottom in an attempt to get out the packing wrinkles. I may take my clothes steamer to it if wrinkles don’t want to release.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your new suede handbags are beautiful.  The suede looks lovely.


Thank you so much, lavenderjunkie!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Thank you Lilybarb!!! It is a rare gem!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> I enjoy my black nylon Dani so much that I ordered a red one too. It came today, ordered 11/30. I shoved the packing down into the bottom in an attempt to get out the packing wrinkles. I may take my clothes steamer to it if wrinkles don’t want to release.


I need to get some nylon bags in my purserobe! The red is gorgeous!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> I need to get some nylon bags in my purserobe! The red is gorgeous!


@Bestbagyet - thank you! You know what the best attraction I find in this Dani? The lazy close magnet. Sooo easy!


----------



## Bestbagyet

My persimmon and turquoise small satchels!


----------



## Bestbagyet

More pics in different lighting. It's hard to capture their beauty!


----------



## Miss Understood

Not sure what year this exclusive was made. If anyone knows more about this than I do, please share info!


----------



## Dooneysta

Miss Understood said:


> Not sure what year this exclusive was made. If anyone knows more about this than I do, please share info!


Well...I used to have a black sort of dome-top satchel that was LINED with that exact pattern, but I don’t recall what year that was. The hang fob was the sort of circular shape that says DOONEY above, BOURKE below and in the middle is the sort of shield/coat of arms with the DB, if that helps date it...


----------



## Miss Understood

Dooneysta said:


> Well...I used to have a black sort of dome-top satchel that was LINED with that exact pattern, but I don’t recall what year that was. The hang fob was the sort of circular shape that says DOONEY above, BOURKE below and in the middle is the sort of shield/coat of arms with the DB, if that helps date it...


 I think that was the Donegal line.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> Not sure what year this exclusive was made. If anyone knows more about this than I do, please share info!


I don't know,  but I really like the print.   Enjoy your mystery handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> My persimmon and turquoise small satchels!
> View attachment 4277288


Great colors.  It's amazing how different the colors look in the different pictures.


----------



## Dooneysta

Patterson leather Continental clutch wallet in Blush- TJ Maxx find for $48.00. Was there a long time as a markdown and kept checking on it hoping it would go down again, but like a month and a week later, nope. So $48 it is. Still a good deal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4277759
> View attachment 4277760
> 
> Patterson leather Continental clutch wallet in Blush- TJ Maxx find for $48.00. Was there a long time as a markdown and kept checking on it hoping it would go down again, but like a month and a week later, nope. So $48 it is. Still a good deal.


The Continental Clutch is my favorite of the full size Dooney wallets.   I like it's slim size.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> My persimmon and turquoise small satchels!
> View attachment 4277288


@Bestbagyet, great colors!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet, great colors!


Thank you, Lilybarb!


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4277759
> View attachment 4277760
> 
> Patterson leather Continental clutch wallet in Blush- TJ Maxx find for $48.00. Was there a long time as a markdown and kept checking on it hoping it would go down again, but like a month and a week later, nope. So $48 it is. Still a good deal.


So pretty in blush! And that's a very good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Dooneysta

Bought this Black Friday weekend at Marshalls, just under a Benjamin. It’s been in the shopping bag, in my trunk, till today.
But she’ll be carried on holiday weekend tomorrow through Monday.

Pebble grain Brielle in Apricot.

Apricot is a lovely color! Hard to photograph accurately. I almost always LOATHE center divider bags which is why this my first Brielle. But for so cheap, I’ll give her a shot! In her favor, I love that the center pocket is topped with Apricot pebble leather. Perhaps the added structure will keep the pocket from flopping and migrating, which is seventy percent of why I don’t like center pockets. The apricot pebble grain along the inside of the rim is pleasing too.
I really like her so far...she is very cheerful and gives off a very perky vibe.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4278832
> View attachment 4278833
> View attachment 4278834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Black Friday weekend at Marshalls, just under a Benjamin. It’s been in the shopping bag, in my trunk, till today.
> But she’ll be carried on holiday weekend tomorrow through Monday.
> 
> Pebble grain Brielle in Apricot.
> 
> Apricot is a lovely color! Hard to photograph accurately. I almost always LOATHE center divider bags which is why this my first Brielle. But for so cheap, I’ll give her a shot! In her favor, I love that the center pocket is topped with Apricot pebble leather. Perhaps the added structure will keep the pocket from flopping and migrating, which is seventy percent of why I don’t like center pockets. The apricot pebble grain along the inside of the rim is pleasing too.
> I really like her so far...she is very cheerful and gives off a very perky vibe.


She is a beauty!!! Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> She is a beauty!!! Enjoy carrying her!


Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4278832
> View attachment 4278833
> View attachment 4278834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Black Friday weekend at Marshalls, just under a Benjamin. It’s been in the shopping bag, in my trunk, till today.
> But she’ll be carried on holiday weekend tomorrow through Monday.
> 
> Pebble grain Brielle in Apricot.
> 
> Apricot is a lovely color! Hard to photograph accurately. I almost always LOATHE center divider bags which is why this my first Brielle. But for so cheap, I’ll give her a shot! In her favor, I love that the center pocket is topped with Apricot pebble leather. Perhaps the added structure will keep the pocket from flopping and migrating, which is seventy percent of why I don’t like center pockets. The apricot pebble grain along the inside of the rim is pleasing too.
> I really like her so far...she is very cheerful and gives off a very perky vibe.


I hope you enjoy your new apricot Brielle.   I like center dividers on bags that don't have zip closures.  The center zip divider gives me a secure place for my wallet.   I haven't bought a Brielle because when ever I look at the measurements it seems small to me.   What's your assessment of the size and capacity?


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> I hope you enjoy your new apricot Brielle.   I like center dividers on bags that don't have zip closures.  The center zip divider gives me a secure place for my wallet.   I haven't bought a Brielle because when ever I look at the measurements it seems small to me.   What's your assessment of the size and capacity?


It’s small to ME because I gravitate toward big beefers. I used to carry around duffels as handbags all the time. I’ve aged out of THAT (mostly) but hey. 
I fit an iPad mini and Kindle Paperwhite in one side, along with one of those portable packs of Kleenex, iPhone 8 (regular size) and its long fabric charger cord & plug, wound up, and corded earbuds in a cord taco.
In the middle is just a four-card holder, but something slim like a Continental wallet in the center pocket would be fine.
On the other side a small makeup case (it’s idk, maybe 3&1/2 inches tall and six inches long and I stuff it about an inch thick),a bottle of Mario Badescu lotion (they’re pretty petite), a pair of foldable shopping bags (BAGGU and they are AWESOME) and standard sized hard sunglasses case (not the ones that hold like Jackie O shades, but like Wayfarer-sized. There is also a small monthly planner, about the same size as the makeup bag.
And keys on key leash, but my keychain is not very massive. There’s only three keys plus a small fob on my day-to-day chain; I have two other keychains that usually sit at home though.
At this point it is healthy full but not 
 full. It opens fairly wide, I could put more in if I weren’t interested in snapping it shut (which I’m not)
I don’t usually have a tablet and ebook in my bags, nor typically carry a charging cable. This is packed for a trip, admittedly only four days.
I will say that in larger bags, I put the foldable shopping bags and Kleenex packet in a larger pouch together, because sometimes I add reusable mesh produce bags or additional shopping totes, but a huge pouch isn’t practical for Brielle. You’re better off at that point just finagling individual items into place. I do think if the kindle/tablet were gone, I’d put one of the small size S’well bottles (9 oz...?) in and be fine. I could also add another makeup pouch of similar size.

It holds more than I thought it would. Again though, I don’t need it to close completely. 
I don’t have much ‘extra’ room and that is a lot of what I like about big bags.
I want to feel like, if I found a puppy or a sack of doubloons in the grass, why I’ll have plenty of room to tuck it in here and squire it to safety! Does someone need an emergency baby carrier? Here, use this!

I’m pretty sure I fit way more than my zip zips, which I love the lines of, but unless you’re piling stuff on TOP of other stuff or nestling everything in vertically, the zip zip isn’t much in the way of actual floor space.
I will let you know how it works out actually carrying her over the weekend. Right now she’s just packed up. Well, that can all go horribly wrong in the field.


----------



## christinemliu

Dooneysta said:


> It’s small to ME because I gravitate toward big beefers. I used to carry around duffels as handbags all the time. I’ve aged out of THAT (mostly) but hey.
> I fit an iPad mini and Kindle Paperwhite in one side, along with one of those portable packs of Kleenex, iPhone 8 (regular size) and its long fabric charger cord & plug, wound up, and corded earbuds in a cord taco.
> In the middle is just a four-card holder, but something slim like a Continental wallet in the center pocket would be fine.
> On the other side a small makeup case (it’s idk, maybe 3&1/2 inches tall and six inches long and I stuff it about an inch thick),a bottle of Mario Badescu lotion (they’re pretty petite), a pair of foldable shopping bags (BAGGU and they are AWESOME) and standard sized hard sunglasses case (not the ones that hold like Jackie O shades, but like Wayfarer-sized. There is also a small monthly planner, about the same size as the makeup bag.
> And keys on key leash, but my keychain is not very massive. There’s only three keys plus a small fob on my day-to-day chain; I have two other keychains that usually sit at home though.
> At this point it is healthy full but not
> full. It opens fairly wide, I could put more in if I weren’t interested in snapping it shut (which I’m not)
> I don’t usually have a tablet and ebook in my bags, nor typically carry a charging cable. This is packed for a trip, admittedly only four days.
> I will say that in larger bags, I put the foldable shopping bags and Kleenex packet in a larger pouch together, because sometimes I add reusable mesh produce bags or additional shopping totes, but a huge pouch isn’t practical for Brielle. You’re better off at that point just finagling individual items into place. I do think if the kindle/tablet were gone, I’d put one of the small size S’well bottles (9 oz...?) in and be fine. I could also add another makeup pouch of similar size.
> 
> It holds more than I thought it would. Again though, I don’t need it to close completely.
> I don’t have much ‘extra’ room and that is a lot of what I like about big bags.
> I want to feel like, if I found a puppy or a sack of doubloons in the grass, why I’ll have plenty of room to tuck it in here and squire it to safety! Does someone need an emergency baby carrier? Here, use this!
> 
> I’m pretty sure I fit way more than my zip zips, which I love the lines of, but unless you’re piling stuff on TOP of other stuff or nestling everything in vertically, the zip zip isn’t much in the way of actual floor space.
> I will let you know how it works out actually carrying her over the weekend. Right now she’s just packed up. Well, that can all go horribly wrong in the field.


I... can't... catch...my...breath... trying to keep up with your review, laughing, re-reading the amusing parts, and laughing more! You're an engaging writer! And also, thanks for your insight into the Brielle... [emoji23]!!!


----------



## Dooneysta

christinemliu said:


> I... can't... catch...my...breath... trying to keep up with your review, laughing, re-reading the amusing parts, and laughing more! You're an engaging writer! And also, thanks for your insight into the Brielle... [emoji23]!!!


Aw, thank you; that means a lot, actually!


----------



## Dooneysta

Last night the remaining 12DoD purchases arrived; here is Dallas Cowboys Foldover Zip Crossbody, under the holiday tree...er, holiday floral arrangement.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> It’s small to ME because I gravitate toward big beefers. I used to carry around duffels as handbags all the time. I’ve aged out of THAT (mostly) but hey.
> I fit an iPad mini and Kindle Paperwhite in one side, along with one of those portable packs of Kleenex, iPhone 8 (regular size) and its long fabric charger cord & plug, wound up, and corded earbuds in a cord taco.
> In the middle is just a four-card holder, but something slim like a Continental wallet in the center pocket would be fine.
> On the other side a small makeup case (it’s idk, maybe 3&1/2 inches tall and six inches long and I stuff it about an inch thick),a bottle of Mario Badescu lotion (they’re pretty petite), a pair of foldable shopping bags (BAGGU and they are AWESOME) and standard sized hard sunglasses case (not the ones that hold like Jackie O shades, but like Wayfarer-sized. There is also a small monthly planner, about the same size as the makeup bag.
> And keys on key leash, but my keychain is not very massive. There’s only three keys plus a small fob on my day-to-day chain; I have two other keychains that usually sit at home though.
> At this point it is healthy full but not
> full. It opens fairly wide, I could put more in if I weren’t interested in snapping it shut (which I’m not)
> I don’t usually have a tablet and ebook in my bags, nor typically carry a charging cable. This is packed for a trip, admittedly only four days.
> I will say that in larger bags, I put the foldable shopping bags and Kleenex packet in a larger pouch together, because sometimes I add reusable mesh produce bags or additional shopping totes, but a huge pouch isn’t practical for Brielle. You’re better off at that point just finagling individual items into place. I do think if the kindle/tablet were gone, I’d put one of the small size S’well bottles (9 oz...?) in and be fine. I could also add another makeup pouch of similar size.
> 
> It holds more than I thought it would. Again though, I don’t need it to close completely.
> I don’t have much ‘extra’ room and that is a lot of what I like about big bags.
> I want to feel like, if I found a puppy or a sack of doubloons in the grass, why I’ll have plenty of room to tuck it in here and squire it to safety! Does someone need an emergency baby carrier? Here, use this!
> 
> I’m pretty sure I fit way more than my zip zips, which I love the lines of, but unless you’re piling stuff on TOP of other stuff or nestling everything in vertically, the zip zip isn’t much in the way of actual floor space.
> I will let you know how it works out actually carrying her over the weekend. Right now she’s just packed up. Well, that can all go horribly wrong in the field.



Thank you so much for all the details.   I usually compare handbag dimensions to the zip zip and small Lexington.  The zip zip works for me on a regular basis (not when I need to carry extra notebooks, etc).  The small Lexington has too narrow a base, and it's a pain for me to constantly rearrange things to get them in and out.

Many Dooney handbags have a narrow base and I've learned that unless the base is at least 5 inches (like the zip zip) or the bag is very smooshy and therefore the sides make the base bigger when loaded up with stuff,  then I pass of the narrower base bags.  And sometimes, depending upon the top closure,  much of the height isn't usable.   I find this with the City Barlow style.  The small Barlow just doesn't have enough room.... even tho the base is wide,  when you load it up you can't snap the top..... and top closure is essential to me.   Generally a zip top bag has more usable room in the height than a similar size bag with a snap top.

In some bags I've learned to put the items in vertically to take advantage of height if the length is a little short.   But....  I prefer my items to be place horizontally inside my handbag so that I can open pouches and cosmetic cases without removing them from the bag.  It seems that over time the cosmetic cases and pouches have gotten larger and I'm carrying more items and more pouches,  so I need more room.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4279575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night the remaining 12DoD purchases arrived; here is Dallas Cowboys Foldover Zip Crossbody, under the holiday tree...er, holiday floral arrangement.


What a beautiful picture.   Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Bestbagyet said:


> My persimmon and turquoise small satchels!
> View attachment 4277288



Love my turquoise. Persimmon is also on my wish list.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thank you so much for all the details.   I usually compare handbag dimensions to the zip zip and small Lexington.  The zip zip works for me on a regular basis (not when I need to carry extra notebooks, etc).  The small Lexington has too narrow a base, and it's a pain for me to constantly rearrange things to get them in and out.
> 
> Many Dooney handbags have a narrow base and I've learned that unless the base is at least 5 inches (like the zip zip) or the bag is very smooshy and therefore the sides make the base bigger when loaded up with stuff,  then I pass of the narrower base bags.  And sometimes, depending upon the top closure,  much of the height isn't usable.   I find this with the City Barlow style.  The small Barlow just doesn't have enough room.... even tho the base is wide,  when you load it up you can't snap the top..... and top closure is essential to me.   Generally a zip top bag has more usable room in the height than a similar size bag with a snap top.
> 
> In some bags I've learned to put the items in vertically to take advantage of height if the length is a little short.   But....  I prefer my items to be place horizontally inside my handbag so that I can open pouches and cosmetic cases without removing them from the bag.  It seems that over time the cosmetic cases and pouches have gotten larger and I'm carrying more items and more pouches,  so I need more room.


Agreed; I don’t have any Lexingtons for that reason. And I vastly prefer putting everything horizontally as well. 
I think you could do Brielle if Zip Zip is normally enough for you! The advantage Zip Zip has is being taller to conceal completely while still closing.
But short of your notebooks, I bet it would work. When I get back I’ll dig up a Zip Zip and post comparison pics of the same items in both bag forms.

This keeps me occupied and away from browsing for new bags.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Agreed; I don’t have any Lexingtons for that reason. And I vastly prefer putting everything horizontally as well.
> I think you could do Brielle if Zip Zip is normally enough for you! The advantage Zip Zip has is being taller to conceal completely while still closing.
> But short of your notebooks, I bet it would work. When I get back I’ll dig up a Zip Zip and post comparison pics of the same items in both bag forms.
> 
> This keeps me occupied and away from browsing for new bags.


Of course I don't need more handbags to add to my list!  But it's always nice to have styles to consider when pretty colors pop up and there are great sales.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4278832
> View attachment 4278833
> View attachment 4278834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this Black Friday weekend at Marshalls, just under a Benjamin. It’s been in the shopping bag, in my trunk, till today.
> But she’ll be carried on holiday weekend tomorrow through Monday.
> 
> Pebble grain Brielle in Apricot.
> 
> Apricot is a lovely color! Hard to photograph accurately. I almost always LOATHE center divider bags which is why this my first Brielle. But for so cheap, I’ll give her a shot! In her favor, I love that the center pocket is topped with Apricot pebble leather. Perhaps the added structure will keep the pocket from flopping and migrating, which is seventy percent of why I don’t like center pockets. The apricot pebble grain along the inside of the rim is pleasing too.
> I really like her so far...she is very cheerful and gives off a very perky vibe.


Congrats on your new find! It's gorgeous!
I need something in this color! Hopefully this weekend I can stop by at TJM. I went to Marshalls last night and they didn't have anything new, but I still left with some goodies


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4279575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night the remaining 12DoD purchases arrived; here is Dallas Cowboys Foldover Zip Crossbody, under the holiday tree...er, holiday floral arrangement.


This is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Love my turquoise. Persimmon is also on my wish list.


Yes, Joopy-Snoopy, you are the reason I now own the turquoise satchel! And now we are bag twins! 
The persimmon is also a beautiful color, also. I never thought about owning anything in that color until the 12DOD. I also ordered the persimmon in the raleigh satchel because the price was about 80.00 less than the pebble leather. I will decide between the two after I see the raleigh IRL.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Yes, Joopy-Snoopy, you are the reason I now own the turquoise satchel! And now we are bag twins!
> The persimmon is also a beautiful color, also. I never thought about owning anything in that color until the 12DOD. I also ordered the persimmon in the raleigh satchel because the price was about 80.00 less than the pebble leather. I will decide between the two after I see the raleigh IRL.


*BBY*:  my Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today.  It looks great.  Very interesting handbag.   The logo plate is leather and matches the color of the handbag!  The interior collar has green suede trim and so do the undersides of the tassel.  The handles are whip stitched. At first glance you would think this was a Florentine handbag.

 The grain on the Raleigh leather is very small and the finish is somewhat matte.   But the leather doesn't have the softness of pebble leather or Florentine leather or the richness of fine grained leathers like Emerson and Beacon.

The Persimmon color is a beautiful red/orange.  I hope the leather softens with use.   Right now I would say the leather doesn't have a lux feel.
But,  I expect this leather will be ideal in rain and snow.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY*:  my Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today.  It looks great.  Very interesting handbag.   The logo plate is leather and matches the color of the handbag!  The interior collar has green suede trim and so do the undersides of the tassel.  The handles are whip stitched. At first glance you would think this was a Florentine handbag.
> 
> The grain on the Raleigh leather is very small and the finish is somewhat matte.   But the leather doesn't have the softness of pebble leather or Florentine leather or the richness of fine grained leathers like Emerson and Beacon.
> 
> The Persimmon color is a beautiful red/orange.  I hope the leather softens with use.   Right now I would say the leather doesn't have a lux feel.
> But,  I expect this leather will be ideal in rain and snow.


lavenderjunkie, thank you for the thorough review! Now I'm more than anxious to see and feel the bag. Do you like her enough to keep her? It is interesting that the raleigh has all the dressings of the florentine satchel, but not the lux feel. However, if raleigh is good for rain, then she might be a keeper, especially for the Florida rainy season. On another note, I finally broke down and ordered the pine green toscana front pocket satchel. It was the last one, so I figured I better not let it get away!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, thank you for the thorough review! Now I'm more than anxious to see and feel the bag. Do you like her enough to keep her? It is interesting that the raleigh has all the dressings of the florentine satchel, but not the lux feel. However, if raleigh is good for rain, then she might be a keeper, especially for the Florida rainy season. On another note, I finally broke down and ordered the pine green toscana front pocket satchel. It was the last one, so I figured I better not let it get away!


Oooh!  I am glad you got the Toscana!  That is a beautiful bag.  You are going to LOVE it!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY*:  my Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today.  It looks great.  Very interesting handbag.   The logo plate is leather and matches the color of the handbag!  The interior collar has green suede trim and so do the undersides of the tassel.  The handles are whip stitched. At first glance you would think this was a Florentine handbag.
> 
> The grain on the Raleigh leather is very small and the finish is somewhat matte.   But the leather doesn't have the softness of pebble leather or Florentine leather or the richness of fine grained leathers like Emerson and Beacon.
> 
> The Persimmon color is a beautiful red/orange.  I hope the leather softens with use.   Right now I would say the leather doesn't have a lux feel.
> But,  I expect this leather will be ideal in rain and snow.



Hi lavenderjunkie and Bestbagyet,
My Raleigh geranium came in today. While I love it, the leather smell is very strong. I'm going to let it air out for a few days and go from there. I also hope that it softens up over time. Can it get wet? Also, can I conditioning it?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Hi lavenderjunkie and Bestbagyet,
> My Raleigh geranium came in today. While I love it, the leather smell is very strong. I'm going to let it air out for a few days and go from there. I also hope that it softens up over time. Can it get wet? Also, can I conditioning it?


Joopy-Snoopy, thank you for the reveal! I think she is pretty girl ! Hopefully she will smell better in a few days! I'm uncertain about her durability in inclement weather. It seems you and lavenderjunkie have similar initial reactions to the raleigh leather; like it, but with some reservations. From just looking at the pictures and your description, raleigh reminds me of my pebble grain black leather satchel. For some reason my black satchel is the stiffest pebble leather I have ever owned and after 3 years of ownership, she is still stiff. She hardly feels like leather, but can take a beating in the rain! On the other hand,  my other pebble satchels are a bit softer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Hi lavenderjunkie and Bestbagyet,
> My Raleigh geranium came in today. While I love it, the leather smell is very strong. I'm going to let it air out for a few days and go from there. I also hope that it softens up over time. Can it get wet? Also, can I conditioning it?


l hope yours airs out.  Mine didn't have any odor,  and I'm sensitive to smells.  So hopefully yours will be ok soon.

I haven't checked on the Dooney site for care info for the Raleigh leather,  but just from touching it,  I am not at all concerned about how it will fare in bad weather.   This leather reminds me of what they once called 'calf leather'.   No it was not the super soft leather we think of under the name calf leather.   It was a number of years ago that Dooney had that collection.... hobos and front zip  pocket shoulder bags.... the calf leather,  as they called it was fine grained,  thin, and not soft.  It did wear like iron.  And those who used their bags a  lot said that the leather did soften up.

The Raleigh leather reminds me of that old 'calf leather' collection in terms of look and feel.   But the Raleigh leather does seem to be thicker.  And as we have learned,  many labels and terms are so general as to be meaningless.... for example pebbled leather.... means it's pebbled,  but doesn't really tell you anything more.... some are thin,  some are thick,  some are soft, some are not,  and they can be sourced from many different places/animals.  I think the same is true for the term 'calf leather'.

And in addition Dooney uses labels for their collections that describe styling details,  so we really can only guess at how the leathers between the collections compare to one another.


----------



## Bestbagyet

LifeIsDucky said:


> Oooh!  I am glad you got the Toscana!  That is a beautiful bag.  You are going to LOVE it!


Yes, me too, LifeIsDucky! I had waited and waited for the pine green to drop in price, but initially when it did, I didn't order it! Well I just could't get the pine green out of my mind, so I finally caved last night! I have the toscana domed satchel in ginger and another front pocket satchel in gray (and one arriving next Tuesday in bone). I must say, I do like the front pocket satchel better than the domed satchel, however they are both very beautifully styled bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> lavenderjunkie, thank you for the thorough review! Now I'm more than anxious to see and feel the bag. Do you like her enough to keep her? It is interesting that the raleigh has all the dressings of the florentine satchel, but not the lux feel. However, if raleigh is good for rain, then she might be a keeper, especially for the Florida rainy season. On another note, I finally broke down and ordered the pine green toscana front pocket satchel. It was the last one, so I figured I better not let it get away!



*BBY:*  Yes,  I'm keeping the Persimmon small satchel in Raleigh leather.  Love the color, the style (including the Florentine design touches), and the look.  For the sale price of a little over $100,  it's an easy decision. 

 At full price or something in between,  I'd have a choice to make and would probably return the bag.   But everyone will make their own decision....I have so many handbags that keeping another one doesn't make any sense for any reason even if it's perfect.    So I am free to make my keep or return choices for what ever reason I want to at that moment.   

When I get overwhelmed with handbags,  then the smallest little thing will get them packed up and returned.   And when I want to keep one because the color makes me happy,  then,  at the right sale price,  I can overlook things that would not be acceptable to me at full price.  

I often step back and decide if I was looking at the bag,  in the store,  would I buy it for the price, given what ever shortcomings or defect I find in the bag!   If the answer is yes,  then I'm likely to keep the bag.   If the answer is no,  back it goes.   At half off (or even more of a sale),   I've become less picky.  A major defect (bad zipper,  bad stitching, cuts in the leather, etc)  is unacceptable,  but smaller things that might go unnoticed except when examining the bag for perfection,  those can be evaluated and maybe overlooked.  There is no right answer,  it's personal.

As for the leather itself.... every leather has it's good and bad points.   I love Florentine leather.... but.… using it makes me crazy.  I don't care what anyone says,  unless it's a dark color like black or Tmoro or navy,  my Florentine leather will show water spots.  And I seem to attract the water spots even when it's not raining and I'm not around beverages.  All I have to do is wash my hands and my bag gets water spots.... no matter how careful I am.  My red Toscana front pocket satchel got water spots the first time I used it... sunny day,  but I washed my hands!  Water spots haven't faded in months.

So,  pebbled leathers have a large place in my handbag collection.... they are my go to for almost every situation,  except those where the handbag can be babied.   And even in those situations,   I've been known to water spot my Florentine!

I've gotten pebbled leather caught in torrential rain storms.  Water absorbed,  then dried up,  no spots.  And that was on a yellow bag!
I've had a pebbled leather handbag slide across a dirty gas station office floor (I tripped).  Cleaned the bag off with a damp paper towel and it was fine.  My knees took a week to recover.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY:*  Yes,  I'm keeping the Persimmon small satchel in Raleigh leather.  Love the color, the style (including the Florentine design touches), and the look.  For the sale price of a little over $100,  it's an easy decision.
> 
> At full price or something in between,  I'd have a choice to make and would probably return the bag.   But everyone will make their own decision....I have so many handbags that keeping another one doesn't make any sense for any reason even if it's perfect.    So I am free to make my keep or return choices for what ever reason I want to at that moment.
> 
> When I get overwhelmed with handbags,  then the smallest little thing will get them packed up and returned.   And when I want to keep one because the color makes me happy,  then,  at the right sale price,  I can overlook things that would not be acceptable to me at full price.
> 
> I often step back and decide if I was looking at the bag,  in the store,  would I buy it for the price, given what ever shortcomings or defect I find in the bag!   If the answer is yes,  then I'm likely to keep the bag.   If the answer is no,  back it goes.   At half off (or even more of a sale),   I've become less picky.  A major defect (bad zipper,  bad stitching, cuts in the leather, etc)  is unacceptable,  but smaller things that might go unnoticed except when examining the bag for perfection,  those can be evaluated and maybe overlooked.  There is no right answer,  it's personal.
> 
> As for the leather itself.... every leather has it's good and bad points.   I love Florentine leather.... but.… using it makes me crazy.  I don't care what anyone says,  unless it's a dark color like black or Tmoro or navy,  my Florentine leather will show water spots.  And I seem to attract the water spots even when it's not raining and I'm not around beverages.  All I have to do is wash my hands and my bag gets water spots.... no matter how careful I am.  My red Toscana front pocket satchel got water spots the first time I used it... sunny day,  but I washed my hands!  Water spots haven't faded in months.
> 
> So,  pebbled leathers have a large place in my handbag collection.... they are my go to for almost every situation,  except those where the handbag can be babied.   And even in those situations,   I've been known to water spot my Florentine!
> 
> I've gotten pebbled leather caught in torrential rain storms.  Water absorbed,  then dried up,  no spots.  And that was on a yellow bag!
> I've had a pebbled leather handbag slide across a dirty gas station office floor (I tripped).  Cleaned the bag off with a damp paper towel and it was fine.  My knees took a week to recover.
> 
> Let us know what you decide.


lavenderjunkie, I'm glad you are keeping her. The price was really good on this bag, and if I don't like it, I will gift it to my daughter or someone who will thoroughly enjoy her.
Speaking of pebble leather, currently I am in my black pebble leather small satchel because it just won't stop raining. Last Sunday I planned to carry my florentine medium red satchel to church to be festive, opened my front door to torrential rain..so back in the closet she went. I went back to my closet, lo and behold to what did my wondering eyes appear, but a small black pebble leather satchel! I carried her without a worry or second thought. I believe the pebble leather is an absolute necessity! You are right, it is the one leather that can occasionally hit the floor, no worries. 
I'm looking forward to my raleigh satchel. My only regret is that I did not purchase the medium.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY*:  my Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today.  It looks great.  Very interesting handbag.   The logo plate is leather and matches the color of the handbag!  The interior collar has green suede trim and so do the undersides of the tassel.  The handles are whip stitched. At first glance you would think this was a Florentine handbag.
> 
> The grain on the Raleigh leather is very small and the finish is somewhat matte.   But the leather doesn't have the softness of pebble leather or Florentine leather or the richness of fine grained leathers like Emerson and Beacon.
> 
> The Persimmon color is a beautiful red/orange.  I hope the leather softens with use.   Right now I would say the leather doesn't have a lux feel.
> But,  I expect this leather will be ideal in rain and snow.



Yay, you got yours! Mine is expected here until Monday. I did 2 day delivery but since it's coming from the east coast, always takes longer. Can't wait to get mine! Based on your review, I know I will love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Hi lavenderjunkie and Bestbagyet,
> My Raleigh geranium came in today. While I love it, the leather smell is very strong. I'm going to let it air out for a few days and go from there. I also hope that it softens up over time. Can it get wet? Also, can I conditioning it?


She's so pretty! Congrats! Based on what LJ and you mentioned, I agree with LJ, it looks like the older calf leather.


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> Yes, me too, LifeIsDucky! I had waited and waited for the pine green to drop in price, but initially when it did, I didn't order it! Well I just could't get the pine green out of my mind, so I finally caved last night! I have the toscana domed satchel in ginger and another front pocket satchel in gray (and one arriving next Tuesday in bone). I must say, I do like the front pocket satchel better than the domed satchel, however they are both very beautifully styled bags!


GF, I'm glad you finally ordered it! It was a very good price to let it pass by. That's why I ordered the same bag in espresso. Every time there was a sale, that one was one of the things that I always checked and this time I thought the price was probably the best it would ever be, so I jumped for it. Mine was scheduled for delivery Monday but since it's coming from Cali, it updated to delivery today.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Bad to the Bone she is, but I'm not in love!! She is a beautiful bag, unfortunately I didn't get the "love at first sight" feeling when I pulled her from the box. She was delivered today by Fed Ex. I paid for upgrade shipping on all my bags recently ordered from Ilovedooney, however she came from CA and was shipped Fed ex. I'll probably return her since I also ordered the same bag in pine green.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> GF, I'm glad you finally ordered it! It was a very good price to let it pass by. That's why I ordered the same bag in espresso. Every time there was a sale, that one was one of the things that I always checked and this time I thought the price was probably the best it would ever be, so I jumped for it. Mine was scheduled for delivery Monday but since it's coming from Cali, it updated to delivery today.


Ms. Bone arrived early and I have no feelings for her!


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> Ms. Bone arrived early and I have no feelings for her!


She is very gorgeous! I'd say give her a couple of days! This color is tricky but it might grow on you.
When the Toscana was first released, I was swoon by the dark rich colors like bordeaux and navy. Bone was probably the last in my mind. The first Toscana I got was a Bordeaux, only 30% off direct from Dooney. I was always obsessing about other colors but not Bone, not because I didn't think it was pretty but somehow it didn't wow me. Then one day I saw a designer bag at Nordstrom. I don't remember what Brand it was but it had almost the same feeling as the Toscana line and it was in Bone. My heart stopped because it was so pretty but sooo expensive. It looked so luxurious and sophisticated. Then when I saw a Bone Toscana at the outlet, I saw her with different eyes and decided to get her. It has the tote that has the zippers on the sides. The more that I looked at it at home the more I loved her. I ended up getting a second Toscana in bone (the hobo) a few months after after finding one at Nordstrom Rack.
If after a few days still no feelings, send it back!


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> She is very gorgeous! I'd say give her a couple of days! This color is tricky but it might grow on you.
> When the Toscana was first released, I was swoon by the dark rich colors like bordeaux and navy. Bone was probably the last in my mind. The first Toscana I got was a Bordeaux, only 30% off direct from Dooney. I was always obsessing about other colors but not Bone, not because I didn't think it was pretty but somehow it didn't wow me. Then one day I saw a designer bag at Nordstrom. I don't remember what Brand it was but it had almost the same feeling as the Toscana line and it was in Bone. My heart stopped because it was so pretty but sooo expensive. It looked so luxurious and sophisticated. Then when I saw a Bone Toscana at the outlet, I saw her with different eyes and decided to get her. It has the tote that has the zippers on the sides. The more that I looked at it at home the more I loved her. I ended up getting a second Toscana in bone (the hobo) a few months after after finding one at Nordstrom Rack.
> If after a few days still no feelings, send it back!


Great advice, MaryBel. I'm so conflicted because she is beautiful, but she doesn't wow me...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The bone Toscana is elegant and understated.  The beauty is in the stitching details and look of the leather.  It will either appeal or not.  The deeper, richer colors in the Toscana collection have the 'advantage' of their beautiful colors... the bone has to rely on the understated details.   
There is no right and wrong.... if you don't love it,  you can return it.  You have probably bought a few handbags in the last few weeks,  most of us have,  and we reach a certain point where it takes a lot for the next bag to be exciting.
I think you will love the pine green,  it's a very rich and vibrant color.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> The bone Toscana is elegant and understated.  The beauty is in the stitching details and look of the leather.  It will either appeal or not.  The deeper, richer colors in the Toscana collection have the 'advantage' of their beautiful colors... the bone has to rely on the understated details.
> There is no right and wrong.... if you don't love it,  you can return it.  You have probably bought a few handbags in the last few weeks,  most of us have,  and we reach a certain point where it takes a lot for the next bag to be exciting.
> I think you will love the pine green,  it's a very rich and vibrant color.





MaryBel said:


> She is very gorgeous! I'd say give her a couple of days! This color is tricky but it might grow on you.
> When the Toscana was first released, I was swoon by the dark rich colors like bordeaux and navy. Bone was probably the last in my mind. The first Toscana I got was a Bordeaux, only 30% off direct from Dooney. I was always obsessing about other colors but not Bone, not because I didn't think it was pretty but somehow it didn't wow me. Then one day I saw a designer bag at Nordstrom. I don't remember what Brand it was but it had almost the same feeling as the Toscana line and it was in Bone. My heart stopped because it was so pretty but sooo expensive. It looked so luxurious and sophisticated. Then when I saw a Bone Toscana at the outlet, I saw her with different eyes and decided to get her. It has the tote that has the zippers on the sides. The more that I looked at it at home the more I loved her. I ended up getting a second Toscana in bone (the hobo) a few months after after finding one at Nordstrom Rack.
> If after a few days still no feelings, send it back!


Well guess who has a new home....? Yes, I decided to keep her. After posing with her and getting a better sense of how she will fit in my wardrobe, I just couldn't resist. So, it wasn't love at first, second, or even third sight, but I am slowly falling and for right now, I like her.


----------



## MrsKC

Bestbagyet said:


> Well guess who has a new home....? Yes, I decided to keep her. After posing with her and getting a better sense of how she will fit in my wardrobe, I just couldn't resist. So, it wasn't love at first, second, or even third sight, but I am slowly falling and for right now, I like her.
> View attachment 4280763


She is stunning!!


----------



## Miss Understood

This is called a crossbody wallet, but it’s a very compact crossbody bag with a built in zip around compartment with credit card slots so that you don’t need to carry an actual wallet. I really like it.


----------



## Miss Understood

I’ve removed the strap. It can be a clutch or a crossbody.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> This is called a crossbody wallet, but it’s a very compact crossbody bag with a built in zip around compartment with credit card slots so that you don’t need to carry an actual wallet. I really like it.


Congratulations.   I love Dooney ostrich and that color is so rich.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Well guess who has a new home....? Yes, I decided to keep her. After posing with her and getting a better sense of how she will fit in my wardrobe, I just couldn't resist. So, it wasn't love at first, second, or even third sight, but I am slowly falling and for right now, I like her.
> View attachment 4280763


I hope you will be very happy.   She is a beauty.  FYI,  I conditioned my red Florentine Toscana after I got water spots on it.  I used Apple conditioner.  If you decide to condition the bone,   test a small area to be sure it doesn't affect the color.  My guess is it will be fine and help keep the bag looking good.  But I haven't conditioned my bone Toscana yet... I will before I start using it again.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> She is stunning!!


Thank you MrsKC!


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> I hope you will be very happy.   She is a beauty.  FYI,  I conditioned my red Florentine Toscana after I got water spots on it.  I used Apple conditioner.  If you decide to condition the bone,   test a small area to be sure it doesn't affect the color.  My guess is it will be fine and help keep the bag looking good.  But I haven't conditioned my bone Toscana yet... I will before I start using it again.


Thank you for the advice, lavenderjunkie!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Miss Understood said:


> I’ve removed the strap. It can be a clutch or a crossbody.


Oh, how I need one of these in my life. She is very pretty and practical!


----------



## Lilybarb

Miss Understood said:


> This is called a crossbody wallet, but it’s a very compact crossbody bag with a built in zip around compartment with credit card slots so that you don’t need to carry an actual wallet. I really like it.


That is a really cool design @Miss Understood!


----------



## DBLover318

Bestbagyet said:


> My final 2 medium suede satchels arrived today! I had planned to return the tomato satchel, however the color has grown on me. The tomato color is not a true red, but appears more coral  in certain lighting. Best way to describe the color tomato is the resulting color from mixing a can of milk with a can of campbell's tomato soup. The royal blue satchel, is not royal blue, but it is a nice blue that I can imagine carrying when wearing jeans and a white t-shirt. I'll take more pictures later because I don't think the following accurately depicts the beauty of these satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275724
> View attachment 4275725
> View attachment 4275726


Beautiful! And I love the fireplace in the background.
I have the suede satchel also in tomato color and love her! I too wasn't sure of the color at first but it has grown on me and the suede is so gorgeous I'm glad I kept her! In fact, I used her over this past weekend. Congrats!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

DBLover318 said:


> Beautiful! And I love the fireplace in the background.
> I have the suede satchel also in tomato color and love her! I too wasn't sure of the color at first but it has grown on me and the suede is so gorgeous I'm glad I kept her! In fact, I used her over this past weekend. Congrats!!


Thank you, DBLover318! Dooney's suede is really nice! I'm glad you are still enjoying your tomato satchel. "Bag Hound" posted a youtube video showing suede satchels in denim and tan @macy's.


----------



## Bestbagyet

My dandelion pebble leather and Raleigh geranium small satchels arrived today . The raleigh is different than any other leathers I have by Dooney, but I still think she's a keeper because I love the color!! I also think the Raleigh satchel will be just as durable as the pebble leather, without having to "baby" her. I really like the dandelion. I call her my "school bus" purse!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> My dandelion pebble leather and Raleigh geranium small satchels arrived today . The raleigh is different than any other leathers I have by Dooney, but I still think she's a keeper because I love the color!! I also think the Raleigh satchel will be just as durable as the pebble leather, without having to "baby" her. I really like the dandelion. I call her my "school bus" purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282427
> View attachment 4282428
> View attachment 4282429
> View attachment 4282430


Enjoy your new satchels.   I love the geranium color.   I'm keeping the dandelion,  but haven't yet seen it in sunlight.   In florescent light mihe looks more light coral than yellow.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new satchels.   I love the geranium color.   I'm keeping the dandelion,  but haven't yet seen it in sunlight.   In florescent light mihe looks more light coral than yellow.


Lavenderjunkie, the color is similar to my melon zip zip, but still very different.  You would think Dooney took some  melon and mixed it with yellow, resulting in dandelion. I have two other yellow bags; a leisure shopper in sunflower and a pebble hobo in palomino. Each color is very different, however I like the dandelion best!


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> My dandelion pebble leather and Raleigh geranium small satchels arrived today . The raleigh is different than any other leathers I have by Dooney, but I still think she's a keeper because I love the color!! I also think the Raleigh satchel will be just as durable as the pebble leather, without having to "baby" her. I really like the dandelion. I call her my "school bus" purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282427
> View attachment 4282428
> View attachment 4282429
> View attachment 4282430


What are your observations on the Raleigh leather right now..? Is it thin? Vinyl-y or plasticky...? Soft, etc..? 
I didn’t buy that one, in geranium, because I couldn’t find out much about it...I ordered a different geranium satchel instead.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> What are your observations on the Raleigh leather right now..? Is it thin? Vinyl-y or plasticky...? Soft, etc..?
> I didn’t buy that one, in geranium, because I couldn’t find out much about it...I ordered a different geranium satchel instead.


Dooneysta, Raleigh leather would not be my first choice because it feels a bit, for lack of better terms stiff plasticky (although I dare not suggest cheap). It is soft and yet structured ( I know, strange right?). It is a bit thin and definitely not the luxurious feel of florentine. And yet, for some reason, I like it. Perhaps it's because I own so many Dooney bags, such as my croco and florentine bags, that appear too lux for everyday wear. The raleigh leather is more everyday, allthough it can still be dressed up. The geranium is a pretty color, muted but still very pretty and feminine.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> Of course I don't need more handbags to add to my list!  But it's always nice to have styles to consider when pretty colors pop up and there are great sales.  Thanks for the info.


I have posted pics of the same items in Zip Zip versus Brielle for you (or anyone). I did a separate thread so’s not to clutter this one overmuch.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> I have posted pics of the same items in Zip Zip versus Brielle for you (or anyone). I did a separate thread so’s not to clutter this one overmuch.


Thanks.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today. She has a flaw, but I think still worth keeping. Her leather is a bit more supple than the geranium raleigh satchel. But we all know it is not uncommon (with Dooney) to have different colors in the same leather family present with differing textures and feel. I'm sending my pebble grain persimmon back to Dooney because the raleigh persimmon cost less and I don't love either one any less than the other. ATTACH=full]4283305[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today. She has a flaw, but I think still worth keeping. Her leather is a bit more supple than the geranium raleigh satchel. But we all know it is not uncommon (with Dooney) to have different colors in the same leather family present with differing textures and feel. I'm sending my pebble grain persimmon back to Dooney because the raleigh persimmon cost less and I don't love either one any less than the other. ATTACH=full]4283305[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283307


Score! It’s VERY attractive.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> Score! It’s VERY attractive.


Thank you Dooneysta! I really love this color!


----------



## southernbelle82

My Aqua flap crossbody came in today. I took a pic of her with hunter crossbody in Jade for a reference.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> My Aqua flap crossbody came in today. I took a pic of her with hunter crossbody in Jade for a reference.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbag.   Thank you for the color comparison.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Persimmon Raleigh Small Satchel arrived today. She has a flaw, but I think still worth keeping. Her leather is a bit more supple than the geranium raleigh satchel. But we all know it is not uncommon (with Dooney) to have different colors in the same leather family present with differing textures and feel. I'm sending my pebble grain persimmon back to Dooney because the raleigh persimmon cost less and I don't love either one any less than the other. ATTACH=full]4283305[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283307


Enjoy your new satchels.   Do you like the persimmon and the geranium colors equally or do you prefer one of them?


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new satchels.   Do you like the persimmon and the geranium colors equally or do you prefer one of them?


lavenderjunkie, I like the persimmon a wee bit better just because it is more vibrant and the leather feels nicer (even if it isn't).  However, the geranium is a beauty in her own right.


----------



## carterazo

Pembrook Claire satchel in Bordeaux. This color is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Dooneysta

Pebble grain satchel with medium wristlet in Lavender just arrived and unpacked.
Lavender is another o’those Dooney names that has been applied to drastically different shades. 
This Lavender has a ton of blue in it, which is why I ordered it. Thrilling color to me, though not necessarily what I would have dubbed ‘lavender’.
Also received the same bag in Geranium, but I’ll unpack that one tomorrow.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Dooneysta, Raleigh leather would not be my first choice...It is a bit thin...



I would like to hear from those who have a Raleigh that has been carried for a good while. My fear, tho the bags & colors are gorgeous upon receipt, is that they will puddle much more than PL & even flo satchels over time.  Is that an unjustified fear?


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> I would like to hear from those who have a Raleigh that has been carried for a good while. My fear, tho the bags & colors are gorgeous upon receipt, is that they will puddle much more than PL & even flo satchels over time.  Is that an unjustified fear?


Seems like not many, if any, of us has had Raleigh on enough carries for that possibly. I had a hard time finding posts about it, which is why I chickened out of ordering. But we’ll find out!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dark mauve Flynn arrived. I believe, as least I think, the dark mauve is the equivalent color called rose in the smooth leather. This is my only Flynn. It is a LARGE bag!


----------



## Lilybarb

It can appear a slightly different shade depending on how the light hits it. Cool.


----------



## Lilybarb

The preceding pics are in natural lighting different angles. This one is under artificial lighting & it appears a 3rd shade.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Violet Florentine Cosmetic Case. Now just to find a Violet Florentine Bag!


----------



## amateurjeweler

This navy nylon Eton tote arrived on Monday. I bought it thinking it would be perfect for spring/summer, but I actually think it's a perennial bag for me since my fall/winter style is Bean and Hunter boots and plaid shirts. I'll probably start a thread once my whole Dooney holiday haul comes in this week, but this bag is so lightweight and effortless to style that I couldn't wait to share.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Lilybarb said:


> I would like to hear from those who have a Raleigh that has been carried for a good while. My fear, tho the bags & colors are gorgeous upon receipt, is that they will puddle much more than PL & even flo satchels over time.  Is that an unjustified fear?


Hi Lilybarb,

I carred a Raleigh for a few months earlier this year; it was my daily work bag. It held up great, rain or shine, but please note that it was Black and it was in a more structured /bucket-like style to begin with, sort of like the Lily Toscana bucket shape that QVC had at one time I think .

The only thing I wasn't sure about holding up was the cream baby-soft interior leather that a few Florentines also have. Nothing happened to it other than a small amount of color transfer from my pouches/belongings, but it seems so thin to me that I do wonder about it, the same way I wonder about my Florentines with that interior. 

It's worth noting though that, as lavenderjunkie points out in her posts, there's no way of knowing whether a leather/collection stays the same from year to year even when it keeps the same name. My "Raleigh" bag was from a couple of years ago I think--is the leather the same as this season's Raleigh? That I don't know.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> It can appear a slightly different shade depending on how the light hits it. Cool.


That’s really really pretty.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> It can appear a slightly different shade depending on how the light hits it. Cool.


Stunning, stunning, stunning color.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4283388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebble grain satchel with medium wristlet in Lavender just arrived and unpacked.
> Lavender is another o’those Dooney names that has been applied to drastically different shades.
> This Lavender has a ton of blue in it, which is why I ordered it. Thrilling color to me, though not necessarily what I would have dubbed ‘lavender’.
> Also received the same bag in Geranium, but I’ll unpack that one tomorrow.[/QUOTE
> That's one lovely bag, Dooneysta!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> It can appear a slightly different shade depending on how the light hits it. Cool.


Oh my, that color is gorgeous! She's stunning!


----------



## DBLover318

Wow-stunning!!![emoji7]


----------



## Dooneysta

Cosmetics pouch, Seattle Seahawks.
I like the logo design and placement, but damn if this isn’t the cheapest construction I have ever seen on a Dooney item.
The zipper tape is made out of, like, that stuff they make the hair ties out of nowadays, the ones that are flat and look like tiny fabric scarves...? Look how thin it is, it just ripples! The inside is completely unlined, unwaxed, nothing. For the $18 I paid, okay, but for the $48 tag I would absolutely have returned this. Jeez, I sure won’t buy the cosmetic pouch again. I would assume this was fake if I hadn’t ordered it directly!


----------



## Dooneysta

MaryBel, consider yourself lucky you didn’t score a cosmetic pouch!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> MaryBel, consider yourself lucky you didn’t score a cosmetic pouch!!!


Sorry about your pouch. I agree, for the list price, noooo. 
I saw a listing for a cosmetic bag - I think it was on ILD last week. Just the listing. No picture. “Buy this, sight unseen”. Geez.


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Sorry about your pouch. I agree, for the list price, noooo.
> I saw a listing for a cosmetic bag - I think it was on ILD last week. Just the listing. No picture. “Buy this, sight unseen”. Geez.


    Don’t do it!!

I’m not bummed, because $18 isn’t much, more AMAZED because it’s CRAP inside. We all know Dooney is well made. Welp, not cosmetic bags. PERHAPS only NFL ones are this cheapo so they can pay NFL their fat license fee and still profit. MAYBE the ‘regular’ cosmetic pouch is better. I will not be ordering online to find out. Maybe I’ll come across one in the Maxx.


----------



## DBLover318

Wow-unbelievable. I’m so sorry for this bad luck you experienced. Major bummer!! [emoji53]
Was someone sleeping on the job, Dooney???


----------



## Ellen Marie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4284259
> View attachment 4284260
> View attachment 4284261
> 
> Cosmetics pouch, Seattle Seahawks.
> I like the logo design and placement, but damn if this isn’t the cheapest construction I have ever seen on a Dooney item.
> The zipper tape is made out of, like, that stuff they make the hair ties out of nowadays, the ones that are flat and look like tiny fabric scarves...? Look how thin it is, it just ripples! The inside is completely unlined, unwaxed, nothing. For the $18 I paid, okay, but for the $48 tag I would absolutely have returned this. Jeez, I sure won’t buy the cosmetic pouch again. I would assume this was fake if I hadn’t ordered it directly!
> View attachment 4284262


Wow, this is so bad. Why does it seem the quality has dropped off like a stone??


----------



## Dooneysta

In their defense, the reason it is so shocking to me is it ISN’T the norm. Pouches and wristlets and such are usually lined. Don’t know why they designed it with all the seams and bindings visible. Without lining, the coated cotton is also extremely foldy and thin. I wouldn’t buy the ‘cosmetic pouch’ again, BUT this is unusual overall, so I won’t be leery of other items.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Dooneysta said:


> In their defense, the reason it is so shocking to me is it ISN’T the norm. Pouches and wristlets and such are usually lined. Don’t know why they designed it with all the seams and bindings visible. Without lining, the coated cotton is also extremely foldy and thin. I wouldn’t buy the ‘cosmetic pouch’ again, BUT this is unusual overall, so I won’t be leery of other items.


Could be that maybe they forgot the lining in that particular case? You're absolutely right about Dooney usually turning out a good, sturdy product.


----------



## Dooneysta

Ellen Marie said:


> Could be that maybe they forgot the lining in that particular case? You're absolutely right about Dooney usually turning out a good, sturdy product.


Hm. Yes, it’s possible. The cosmetic pouch is a piece that I’ve never bought before, so I don’t know how it ‘should’ look and the website doesn’t offer any interior pictures, of the sports teams versions anyway. I suppose I could write them...


----------



## christinemliu

Dooneysta said:


> Hm. Yes, it’s possible. The cosmetic pouch is a piece that I’ve never bought before, so I don’t know how it ‘should’ look and the website doesn’t offer any interior pictures, of the sports teams versions anyway. I suppose I could write them...


I saw one on poshmark, https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-NFL-Browns-Cosmetic-Case-5b4f
And the interior looks just like yours...which is surprising to me too that they'd design it like this as well...maybe you hit the nail on the head about the money going to the license fees...and I always see NFL items on ILD, they probably don't sell that well...


----------



## Dooneysta

christinemliu said:


> I saw one on poshmark, https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-NFL-Browns-Cosmetic-Case-5b4f
> And the interior looks just like yours...which is surprising to me too that they'd design it like this as well...maybe you hit the nail on the head about the money going to the license fees...and I always see NFL items on ILD, they probably don't sell that well...



I think people don’t know about them as much as they should. I kind of squeeeed when I saw them premiere, but I subscribe to the emails. If you don’t already shop Dooney regularly OR watch QVC regularly, they kind of are on the downlow. How many NFL fans fall into the avid Dooney fan/QVC addict subcategories? Not many. I don’t have any big ideas for what TO do to raise exposure, but. I enjoy the pieces I have except this one  so I hope the line continues! I’m eyeing that new release Cowboys duffle HARD but I don’t see why it’s so much more than the weekender when it’s apparently the size of a handbag if the website is correct! I’m not going to pay $488 (FOUR HUNDRED EIGHTY EIGHT DOLLARS!!!) for a twelve inch long ‘duffle’ bag. That’s got to be wrong. I’m not ordering till the real dimensions are up. Probably not even then. Because four hundred eighty eight dollars.


----------



## Dooneysta

Well, it’s unpacked, pebble satchel with medium wristlet in Geranium.
I wouldn’t order this color again. I suspect I should have gone for Persimmon.
This color confuses my brain. It’s not red, it’s not orange, it’s unsettling 
Possibly my brain is rebelling against the trim with the color, like the trim needs to either be significantly lighter or darker.
Hm....well, that’s why I like waiting for a really good sale discount on top of a sale price to try the crazy shades!!!


----------



## Ellen Marie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4284631
> View attachment 4284632
> View attachment 4284633
> 
> Well, it’s unpacked, pebble satchel with medium wristlet in Geranium.
> I wouldn’t order this color again. I suspect I should have gone for Persimmon.
> This color confuses my brain. It’s not red, it’s not orange, it’s unsettling
> Possibly my brain is rebelling against the trim with the color, like the trim needs to either be significantly lighter or darker.
> Hm....well, that’s why I like waiting for a really good sale discount on top of a sale price to try the crazy shades!!!


So not your favorite, lol? Did you order anything else from the sales besides the Flynn you were really thrilled with ?


----------



## Dooneysta

Ellen Marie said:


> So not your favorite, lol? Did you order anything else from the sales besides the Flynn you were really thrilled with ?


That Flynn IS very thrilling, but it was...I think MaryBel...?that actually bought that one.
But...well...yes, from Black Friday to the end of last week I DID go pretty hog wild. I’ll have to post a group pic.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Dooneysta said:


> That Flynn IS very thrilling, but it was...I think MaryBel...?that actually bought that one.
> But...well...yes, from Black Friday to the end of last week I DID go pretty hog wild. I’ll have to post a group pic.


Oh dear... I am new to Purseforum and I'm still trying to understand how things work. Thank you for your help sorting me out. I am looking forward to the group picture.


----------



## Dooneysta

Ellen Marie said:


> Oh dear... I am new to Purseforum and I'm still trying to understand how things work. Thank you for your help sorting me out. I am looking forward to the group picture.



No worries, we are all glad to have you around the forum! I think I will post the haul pics in the ‘Who’s Ready For The 12DOD’ thread though since that’s the sale that sent me off on a tear.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4284631
> View attachment 4284632
> View attachment 4284633
> 
> Well, it’s unpacked, pebble satchel with medium wristlet in Geranium.
> I wouldn’t order this color again. I suspect I should have gone for Persimmon.
> This color confuses my brain. It’s not red, it’s not orange, it’s unsettling
> Possibly my brain is rebelling against the trim with the color, like the trim needs to either be significantly lighter or darker.
> Hm....well, that’s why I like waiting for a really good sale discount on top of a sale price to try the crazy shades!!!


*Dooneysta:*  I love the Geranium in pebbled leather.  I have a zip zip from years ago and recently got the Raleigh leather (which is pebbled,  but not exactly the same as classic Dooney pebbled leather) also in Geranium.   I also got the Cambridge in Persimmon.   Both the Geranium and Persimmon are great colors.... but I prefer the red/orange of the Geranium.   We all see and appreciate color differently.   I hope you enjoy using both the colors you have.


----------



## Dooneysta

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Dooneysta:*  I love the Geranium in pebbled leather.  I have a zip zip from years ago and recently got the Raleigh leather (which is pebbled,  but not exactly the same as classic Dooney pebbled leather) also in Geranium.   I also got the Cambridge in Persimmon.   Both the Geranium and Persimmon are great colors.... but I prefer the red/orange of the Geranium.   We all see and appreciate color differently.   I hope you enjoy using both the colors you have.


I suspect I will dig it as soon as my eye is not perplexed anymore trying to put it into ‘red’ or ‘orange’. It’s red-orange, brain!
The fact it’s not red is WAY in its favor, I think I only own one one red bag. Once my brain processes it’s not red, game on.
That Cambridge in Persimmon is really pretty!!!! Persimmon for me next time!


----------



## Bestbagyet

My beautiful white Oberland small satchel arrived today!!! I think she is quite gorgeous! Oberland leather is a cross between florentine and city. It is smooth and supple, but thick like florentine, yet structured without compromising the suppleness. For me, this leather rates up at the top with florentine. Disclaimer: This is my first experience with Oberland; therefore my initial impression. I'll keep you updated as I carry her. I know several of you were interested in the Oberland, however hesitant to buy due to limited reviews. Consider taking a risk and purchase one before they are gone. I  don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## Dooneysta

Bestbagyet said:


> My beautiful white Oberland small satchel arrived today!!! I think she is quite gorgeous! Oberland leather is a cross between florentine and city. It is smooth and supple, but thick like florentine, yet structured without compromising the suppleness. For me, this leather rates up at the top with florentine. Disclaimer: This is my first experience with Oberland; therefore my initial impression. I'll keep you updated as I carry her. I know several of you were interested in the Oberland, however hesitant to buy due to limited reviews. Consider taking a risk and purchase one before they are gone. I  don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284771
> View attachment 4284772
> View attachment 4284773
> View attachment 4284774


LOOK AT IT....


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> I suspect I will dig it as soon as my eye is not perplexed anymore trying to put it into ‘red’ or ‘orange’. It’s red-orange, brain!
> The fact it’s not red is WAY in its favor, I think I only own one one red bag. Once my brain processes it’s not red, game on.
> That Cambridge in Persimmon is really pretty!!!! Persimmon for me next time!


Dooneysta, I had a similar reaction to geranium, but within a matter of days it grew on me. Actually, now, I'm perplexed by the color, but in a good way. It's mysterious, as if _Geranium_ is not ready to reveal all her "colors," her true self just yet...holding a little back and keeping the people guessing! (A bit much, I know, but this is how I see _Geranium_.) By the way, I  your new satchel!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Dooneysta said:


> LOOK AT IT....


She is something to behold, right! Of all the bags I've ordered since before Black Friday and thereafter, the white Oberland is my favorite! The funny thing is I almost didn't order her because I wasn't familiar with the leather.


----------



## DBLover318

Wow!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

christinemliu said:


> I saw one on poshmark, https://poshmark.com/listing/Dooney-Bourke-NFL-Browns-Cosmetic-Case-5b4f
> And the interior looks just like yours...which is surprising to me too that they'd design it like this as well...maybe you hit the nail on the head about the money going to the license fees...and I always see NFL items on ILD, they probably don't sell that well...


Regarding not selling that well, I always see retailers have a ton of the Dooney sport items, always marked down it seems.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Bestbagyet said:


> She is something to behold, right! Of all the bags I've ordered since before Black Friday and thereafter, the white Oberland is my favorite! The funny thing is I almost didn't order her because I wasn't familiar with the leather.


Wow, seems like a good chance!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> My beautiful white Oberland small satchel arrived today!!! I think she is quite gorgeous! Oberland leather is a cross between florentine and city. It is smooth and supple, but thick like florentine, yet structured without compromising the suppleness. For me, this leather rates up at the top with florentine. Disclaimer: This is my first experience with Oberland; therefore my initial impression. I'll keep you updated as I carry her. I know several of you were interested in the Oberland, however hesitant to buy due to limited reviews. Consider taking a risk and purchase one before they are gone. I  don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284771
> View attachment 4284772
> View attachment 4284773
> View attachment 4284774


*BBY:*  thanks for all the info on the Oberland leather.  It sounds like a really nice leather.  I look forward to trying it.   Your new satchel is sharp looking.   Enjoy carrying her along with all your other Dooney treasures.


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BBY:*  thanks for all the info on the Oberland leather.  It sounds like a really nice leather.  I look forward to trying it.   Your new satchel is sharp looking.   Enjoy carrying her along with all your other Dooney treasures.


Thank you, Lavenderjunkie! My pine green Toscana front pocket satchel was due today...even "out for delivery," but the brown truck needed companionship today, so my satchel stayed on the truck instead of being delivered with my Oberland...smh


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Thank you, Lavenderjunkie! My pine green Toscana front pocket satchel was due today...even "out for delivery," but the brown truck needed companionship today, so my satchel stayed on the truck instead of being delivered with my Oberland...smh


I hope it arrives today and she was worth every second of waiting.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Bristol in pebble leather apple green and Toscana front pocket satchel in pine green arrived safely today. I think both are beautiful bags. I was somewhat surprised at how much I like the apple green, but it is a color that screams "it's Spring!" Of course, I will carry her in any season I desire. At first glance apple green appears almost neon green, however it is a very saturated green with a smidgen of yellow. The up-close picture most closely resembles the true color. The pine green, absolutely rich...and it speaks for itself! 
ATTACH=full]4285605[/ATTACH]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Bristol in pebble leather apple green and Toscana front pocket satchel in pine green arrived safely today. I think both are beautiful bags. I was somewhat surprised at how much I like the apple green, but it is a color that screams "it's Spring!" Of course, I will carry her in any season I desire. At first glance apple green appears almost neon green, however it is a very saturated green with a smidgen of yellow. The up-close picture most closely resembles the true color. The pine green, absolutely rich...and it speaks for itself!
> ATTACH=full]4285605[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285606
> View attachment 4285607
> View attachment 4285608
> View attachment 4285609
> View attachment 4285610
> View attachment 4285611


Both handbags are beautiful.   Enjoy your new treasures.   I'm glad the pine green Toscana met your high expectations.   I agree it's very rich.  And it's great the  apple green colori even nicer than expected,


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Both handbags are beautiful.   Enjoy your new treasures.   I'm glad the pine green Toscana met your high expectations.   I agree it's very rich.  And it's great the  apple green colori even nicer than expected,


Thank you, lavenderjunkie!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Ellen Marie said:


> Wow, seems like a good chance!


Ellen Marie, it absolutely was a good chance!


----------



## Ellen Marie

Bestbagyet said:


> Ellen Marie, it absolutely was a good chance!


Thank you! Now I need a Violet bag to go with her. Maybe a Smith or a Double Pocket Satchel....


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> My beautiful white Oberland small satchel arrived today!!! I think she is quite gorgeous! Oberland leather is a cross between florentine and city. It is smooth and supple, but thick like florentine, yet structured without compromising the suppleness. For me, this leather rates up at the top with florentine. Disclaimer: This is my first experience with Oberland; therefore my initial impression. I'll keep you updated as I carry her. I know several of you were interested in the Oberland, however hesitant to buy due to limited reviews. Consider taking a risk and purchase one before they are gone. I  don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284771
> View attachment 4284772
> View attachment 4284773
> View attachment 4284774


That is one gorgeous white bag!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Another little frame pouch. This one is in dark mauve to go with the new dark mauve flynn. I love this color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Another little frame pouch. This one is in dark mauve to go with the new dark mauve flynn. I love this color.


The color is beautiful.  I like the dark mauve better than the older mauve.
Dark mauve is richer.   Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Bristol in pebble leather apple green and Toscana front pocket satchel in pine green arrived safely today. I think both are beautiful bags. I was somewhat surprised at how much I like the apple green, but it is a color that screams "it's Spring!" Of course, I will carry her in any season I desire. At first glance apple green appears almost neon green, however it is a very saturated green with a smidgen of yellow. The up-close picture most closely resembles the true color. The pine green, absolutely rich...and it speaks for itself!
> ATTACH=full]4285605[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285606
> View attachment 4285607
> View attachment 4285608
> View attachment 4285609
> View attachment 4285610
> View attachment 4285611


Beautiful!!!!! [emoji318][emoji319]


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Another little frame pouch. This one is in dark mauve to go with the new dark mauve flynn. I love this color.





lavenderjunkie said:


> The color is beautiful.  I like the dark mauve better than the older mauve.
> Dark mauve is richer.   Enjoy your new treasures.


I agree with LJ, the dark mauve is a beautiful color! I like it more than the older mauve as well. Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

New SLG Flo chestnut continental wallet to carry with my gorgeous Flo Chestnut twist strap hobo. Honestly my camera doesn't do her justice. She has a great patina now. Merry Christmas Eve to all!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> That is one gorgeous white bag!!


Thank you, Lilybarb!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Another little frame pouch. This one is in dark mauve to go with the new dark mauve flynn. I love this color.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!!!!! [emoji318][emoji319]


Thank you, Badwolf10!


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> New SLG Flo chestnut continental wallet to carry with my gorgeous Flo Chestnut twist strap hobo. Honestly my camera doesn't do her justice. She has a great patina now. Merry Christmas Eve to all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287828


Your chestnut twist strap hobo is gorgeous. I am obsessed with Dooney's florentine chestnut!


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Your chestnut twist strap hobo is gorgeous. I am obsessed with Dooney's florentine chestnut!


Thanks!! Its my fav flo color.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Bristol in pebble leather apple green and Toscana front pocket satchel in pine green arrived safely today. I think both are beautiful bags. I was somewhat surprised at how much I like the apple green, but it is a color that screams "it's Spring!" Of course, I will carry her in any season I desire. At first glance apple green appears almost neon green, however it is a very saturated green with a smidgen of yellow. The up-close picture most closely resembles the true color. The pine green, absolutely rich...and it speaks for itself!
> ATTACH=full]4285605[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285606
> View attachment 4285607
> View attachment 4285608
> View attachment 4285609
> View attachment 4285610
> View attachment 4285611


BBY, that green toscana is breathtaking! The leather is so smooth - beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288341


Beautiful! 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288341


Woops, sorry she is Janie not Janine. Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288341


Enjoy your new Dooney.  I like the color combination.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288341


Hubby, Good job!!
Lovely bag!


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas! Gift from Hubby!! Harding Gray Janine[emoji173] [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288341


Very beautiful bag and a great choice by your husband! Maybe your husband can facilitate a handbag buying boot camp for spouses.


----------



## BadWolf10

Bestbagyet said:


> Very beautiful bag and a great choice by your husband! Maybe your husband can facilitate a handbag buying boot camp for spouses.


He is a keeper. He bought my flo twist hobo 3 years ago as a gift and last year he scored a couple of great totes. I always tell him not to underestimate the value of the clearance section at the outlet. But he is also pretty good at picking out the right thing[emoji4] [emoji319] [emoji173]


----------



## Bestbagyet

Let the bag ban commence!! This is the last of my 2018 purchases. I will bag ban until December 2019. Happy New Year !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bestbagyet said:


> Let the bag ban commence!! This is the last of my 2018 purchases. I will bag ban until December 2019. Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292786


Both are beautiful!
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bestbagyet said:


> Let the bag ban commence!! This is the last of my 2018 purchases. I will bag ban until December 2019. Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292786


Your final purchases are treasures for sure.   Both are beautiful.   I love the Florentine Toscana leather and the details on that collection are so lovely.
Are those the espresso and ginger small satchels?


----------



## Ellen Marie

Bestbagyet said:


> Let the bag ban commence!! This is the last of my 2018 purchases. I will bag ban until December 2019[emoji2]. Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292786


Is this one of those New Year's Resolutions that will fly out the door as soon as another sale comes up or do you want us to actually support you, lol?


----------



## Stephg

Just received from eBay, seller said black but it’s either navy or marine. I’m thinking marine because it’s so dark, either way she’s beautiful. Medium flo satchel [emoji7]


----------



## Bestbagyet

RuedeNesle said:


> Both are beautiful!
> Happy New Year to you too!


Thank you, RuedeNesle!


----------



## Bestbagyet

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your final purchases are treasures for sure.   Both are beautiful.   I love the Florentine Toscana leather and the details on that collection are so lovely.
> Are those the espresso and ginger small satchels?


Thank you, lavenderjunkie! And yes to your question. Both are gorgeous but the espresso is even more beautiful than I imagined.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Ellen Marie said:


> Is this one of those New Year's Resolutions that will fly out the door as soon as another sale comes up or do you want us to actually support you, lol?


 Actually Ellen Marie, I'm pretty committed when on a bag ban. I typically wait til the end of the year to start buying handbags, but this year I've exceeded my handbag limit. I'm more than bag content, I'm very happy with my collection; including my recently purchased Henri Bendel bags. No more, no more, no more. And yes, I might still need your support.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Stephg said:


> Just received from eBay, seller said black but it’s either navy or marine. I’m thinking marine because it’s so dark, either way she’s beautiful. Medium flo satchel [emoji7]


Smooth as silk and regardless of the color, she's breathtaking!


----------



## Bagmedic

Lilybarb said:


> Another little frame pouch. This one is in dark mauve to go with the new dark mauve flynn. I love this color.


So pretty!


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Stephg said:


> Just received from eBay, seller said black but it’s either navy or marine. I’m thinking marine because it’s so dark, either way she’s beautiful. Medium flo satchel [emoji7]



I actually prefer Navy (or Marine) to Black in Flo because I find to my surprise that despite my natural orientation toward monochrome bags and wish for more Dooneys without contrast trim, I actually want the contrast stitching on Black Florentine. The Black without the contrast seems unfinished and lifeless to me. 

Your bag is truly beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ellen Marie said:


> Is this one of those New Year's Resolutions that will fly out the door as soon as another sale comes up or do you want us to actually support you, lol?


*ME:*   many of us have 'indulged' in a lot of new handbags in the recent months (or even many months of 2018).    We start the year planning to consider our purchases carefully and not just add another handbag that comes our way or is on sale or is a great style or color.  Sometimes we
hold out longer than other times.   But.... every handbag not purchased is a
win for our wallets and storage space.   And the ones we do buy are all the more special as a result.  Happy New Year.    May all your handbags bring you pleasure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stephg said:


> Just received from eBay, seller said black but it’s either navy or marine. I’m thinking marine because it’s so dark, either way she’s beautiful. Medium flo satchel [emoji7]


Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.  Navy, Midnight, or Black,  she is a beauty.  I think you are right on the color because of the contrast stitching... probably navy or midnight. 

 I love black Florentine,  but I crave the navy or midnight color.  I can't explain it.... but when ever I see a navy or midnight Flo I want another one.   I had to make a list of the ones I owned.... Florentine or Toscana.... just to remind myself that I was not suffering a deficiency that needed to be corrected!    

But I would still buy another navy or midnight Flo if I found a style that worked for me that I didn't already own.   And I tried during the recent sales..... but the ones I considered were all back order.... and we know that means 'unlikely you will get it,   hassles to follow'.      So,  I didn't order.
Enjoy your new Florentine satchel.  Current style trends mix navy with black and it's considered sharp and sophisticated.  Consider yourself a fashion leader.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Let the bag ban commence!! This is the last of my 2018 purchases. I will bag ban until December 2019. Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292786


Happy New Year to you too!! (I’m a little behind)
My o my - you wound 2018 up beautiful bang! Your Toscana paternal twins just GLOW they’re so pretty!


----------



## aerinha

Stephg said:


> Just received from eBay, seller said black but it’s either navy or marine. I’m thinking marine because it’s so dark, either way she’s beautiful. Medium flo satchel [emoji7]




She is beautiful and seems the same shade as my navy brenna.


----------



## Dooneysta

Well, the Layla in Apricot arrived late last night and I unpacked her this morning!
She was purchased with the 25%off ILD code of not long ago...HOHOHO, I think. I forced myself to only buy one to test the waters and now, le sigh!!! I should have bought under the earlier code, the 30% off $150+, because they were cheaper to start with then, 30% off, AND I LOVE IT.


----------



## Dooneysta

This bag is VERY similar to its muse, the Hermès Garden Party. I bought GPs in the size below this one, and I never carry them because they are too small. This is great. And really, it’s shockingly similar. The leather is better quality on the GP, but not in proper proportion to the price difference. The stitching is MUCH better on the Garden Party, it’s not even close; but again, I paid less than three percent of what the Garden Party of equivalence costs. I do prefer the lining of GP but seriously, if this Layla was lined in that gray-and-white ‘checked’ lining that used to be very common in pink-and-white, I’d prefer the D&B.
The Hermès is better-made than the Dooney, but not nearly ninety-seven percent better. Way thumbs up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> Well, the Layla in Apricot arrived late last night and I unpacked her this morning!
> She was purchased with the 25%off ILD code of not long ago...HOHOHO, I think. I forced myself to only buy one to test the waters and now, le sigh!!! I should have bought under the earlier code, the 30% off $150+, because they were cheaper to start with then, 30% off, AND I LOVE IT.


Glad you love your Layla.  At least now you know the style and leather work for you and next time there is a great sale....you can add other colors.  And we know there will be sales.... if not soon,  then after a few months.   In the meantime,  with sale prices and extra discounts,  if we can get half off retail,  that's still a good deal.  I got spoiled with some of the great sales before the holidays.   It would be amazing if those sales were to reappear often,   but.… that's not likely to happen.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 4297023
> View attachment 4297024
> 
> This bag is VERY similar to its muse, the Hermès Garden Party. I bought GPs in the size below this one, and I never carry them because they are too small. This is great. And really, it’s shockingly similar. The leather is better quality on the GP, but not in proper proportion to the price difference. The stitching is MUCH better on the Garden Party, it’s not even close; but again, I paid less than three percent of what the Garden Party of equivalence costs. I do prefer the lining of GP but seriously, if this Layla was lined in that gray-and-white ‘checked’ lining that used to be very common in pink-and-white, I’d prefer the D&B.
> The Hermès is better-made than the Dooney, but not nearly ninety-seven percent better. Way thumbs up.


I love the color of your new Layla.  Thanks for comparing the quality of the Doonet to a much more expensive handbag.   It's good to know that for a fraction of the price of the other brand,  our Dooney is a very good quality handbag.  And a handbag that costs significantly more should be better.  It might  be worth the difference to some.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Bestbagyet said:


> My beautiful white Oberland small satchel arrived today!!! I think she is quite gorgeous! Oberland leather is a cross between florentine and city. It is smooth and supple, but thick like florentine, yet structured without compromising the suppleness. For me, this leather rates up at the top with florentine. Disclaimer: This is my first experience with Oberland; therefore my initial impression. I'll keep you updated as I carry her. I know several of you were interested in the Oberland, however hesitant to buy due to limited reviews. Consider taking a risk and purchase one before they are gone. I  don't think you'll regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284771
> View attachment 4284772
> View attachment 4284773
> View attachment 4284774


You sold me on this one.  I had been looking at the biscuit color for months but when I saw your pics I had to have the white.  When I received it yesterday, the front was stunningly beautiful - just like your pics.  But when I folded the flap over and turned the bag around - it was a hot mess.  If it had been pebbled I could have lived with it, especially having saved $250 but it was so wrinkled it had rough raw edges by the zipper and was was wavy and curly and squishy and looked just terrible.  I knew I would never take this bag out in public.  I sent it back today.  It was not the first time it had been returned either because it was only loosely stuffed with paper scraps inside, not with all the tissue and moisture packet things that Dooney normally does.  I am sad it did not work out because it is a gorgeous bag.   You are very lucky.  Enjoy!  

It was also my first experience with Oberland.  It seemed more matte than Florentine and maybe a tad thinner and lighter in weight.  But I think it would hold up well.  I scratched some glue off it and there were no marks on the leather so that’s a plus.  I told you it was a hot mess.  I even overlooked the crooked straps and nameplate.


----------



## Bestbagyet

LifeIsDucky said:


> You sold me on this one.  I had been looking at the biscuit color for months but when I saw your pics I had to have the white.  When I received it yesterday, the front was stunningly beautiful - just like your pics.  But when I folded the flap over and turned the bag around - it was a hot mess.  If it had been pebbled I could have lived with it, especially having saved $250 but it was so wrinkled it had rough raw edges by the zipper and was was wavy and curly and squishy and looked just terrible.  I knew I would never take this bag out in public.  I sent it back today.  It was not the first time it had been returned either because it was only loosely stuffed with paper scraps inside, not with all the tissue and moisture packet things that Dooney normally does.  I am sad it did not work out because it is a gorgeous bag.   You are very lucky.  Enjoy!
> 
> It was also my first experience with Oberland.  It seemed more matte than Florentine and maybe a tad thinner and lighter in weight.  But I think it would hold up well.  I scratched some glue off it and there were no marks on the leather so that’s a plus.  I told you it was a hot mess.  I even overlooked the crooked straps and nameplate.


Hi LifeIsDucky. I'm so sorry your Oberland wasn't up to par. I can imagine the Oberland leather processing as fickle as florentine. It is disheartening (to me) that Dooney has yet to teach their shipping department how to determine whether a bag's condition deem it shippable or not. Buying at sale prices does not justify receiving a lower quality bag. I too wanted the biscuit but for some reason never pulled the trigger. Probably a good thing I didn't! Well, on to the next...


----------



## PinkRex

LifeIsDucky said:


> You sold me on this one.  I had been looking at the biscuit color for months but when I saw your pics I had to have the white.  When I received it yesterday, the front was stunningly beautiful - just like your pics.  But when I folded the flap over and turned the bag around - it was a hot mess.  If it had been pebbled I could have lived with it, especially having saved $250 but it was so wrinkled it had rough raw edges by the zipper and was was wavy and curly and squishy and looked just terrible.  I knew I would never take this bag out in public.  I sent it back today.  It was not the first time it had been returned either because it was only loosely stuffed with paper scraps inside, not with all the tissue and moisture packet things that Dooney normally does.  I am sad it did not work out because it is a gorgeous bag.   You are very lucky.  Enjoy!
> 
> It was also my first experience with Oberland.  It seemed more matte than Florentine and maybe a tad thinner and lighter in weight.  But I think it would hold up well.  I scratched some glue off it and there were no marks on the leather so that’s a plus.  I told you it was a hot mess.  I even overlooked the crooked straps and nameplate.



I had a similar experience when ordering my Oberland in camel. I was so excited when I pulled her out of the box. She was so soft, yet holds her shape. I think Oberland is a calf leather with matte finish. It's not as heavy as the Florentine. 

But, before I got very far in unwrapping her, I noticed two small black stains on her east side and a large, nickel sized stain/rub/defect on the west side. There was also a small hole in the leather at her top. Such a disappointment! I got her on a crazy good sale on ILD, but I just cannot overlook those, even with the discount. It had serious issues. I'm sending it into Dooney for a replacement; they said I should get that as soon as they process it. I loved it enough to try again. 

I also ordered the small City satchel in Forest. I'm looking forward to receiving it and giving it a try. Crossing my fingers on both the replacement and the city!


----------



## Lilybarb

@BestbagyetBestbagyet, what with the Florentine toggle issue that has drawn now over a month & still not resolved, I’m beginning to believe that’s what the company does - it holds it’s trashed out bags to send out during the 12 day sale just to try to get rid of some of them. I’m sure they manage to profit. 
Sorry, still venting.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @BestbagyetBestbagyet, what with the Florentine toggle issue that has drawn now over a month & still not resolved, I’m beginning to believe that’s what the company does - it holds it’s trashed out bags to send out during the 12 day sale just to try to get rid of some of them. I’m sure they manage to profit.
> Sorry, still venting.


I don't blame you for venting, at all. I would do the same. Can we please go back to or start a new era of good- quality customer care and service? I know to some, our concern over new handbags are first world problems, but when you spend hard earned money and can't get what you paid for, then of course this is a problem! Hats off to you Lilybarb for handling this much better than I ever could!


----------



## Bestbagyet

PinkRex said:


> I had a similar experience when ordering my Oberland in camel. I was so excited when I pulled her out of the box. She was so soft, yet holds her shape. I think Oberland is a calf leather with matte finish. It's not as heavy as the Florentine.
> 
> But, before I got very far in unwrapping her, I noticed two small black stains on her east side and a large, nickel sized stain/rub/defect on the west side. There was also a small hole in the leather at her top. Such a disappointment! I got her on a crazy good sale on ILD, but I just cannot overlook those, even with the discount. It had serious issues. I'm sending it into Dooney for a replacement; they said I should get that as soon as they process it. I loved it enough to try again.
> 
> I also ordered the small City satchel in Forest. I'm looking forward to receiving it and giving it a try. Crossing my fingers on both the replacement and the city!


Hi PinkRex, can you please post pics when you get your forest City Satchel? This is one of the bags I considered ordering, however I couldn't find any videos or reviews, so I decided against it. I am curious to hear your thoughts  about City leather in the satchel frame. Thank you and here's to hoping you get a pristine bag!


----------



## PinkRex

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PinkRex, can you please post pics when you get your forest City Satchel? This is one of the bags I considered ordering, however I couldn't find any videos or reviews, so I decided against it. I am curious to hear your thoughts  about City leather in the satchel frame. Thank you and here's to hoping you get a pristine bag!



I absolutely will! I'm so excited to try it! I'll post as soon as she arrives.


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Received this Alto over the weekend. Unfortunately, I hate it. The bag itself is beautiful but it was obviously used and have nail scratches and streaks running down the bag. Not the first used/defected bag that ILOVEDooeny sent me. So disappointed.


----------



## Dooneysta

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Received this Alto over the weekend. Unfortunately, I hate it. The bag itself is beautiful but it was obviously used and have nail scratches and streaks running down the bag. Not the first used/defected bag that ILOVEDooeny sent me. So disappointed.


Wow, it’s really pretty and you took a great photo! I’m sorry it’s scratched...


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

Dooneysta said:


> Wow, it’s really pretty and you took a great photo! I’m sorry it’s scratched...



I really want to keep the bag, but I couldn't justify paying $450 for a used bag. It was pretty obvious that it was used. There were smudges and oily fingerprints on them. Someone probably used it for 30 days before return it.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Received this Alto over the weekend. Unfortunately, I hate it. The bag itself is beautiful but it was obviously used and have nail scratches and streaks running down the bag. Not the first used/defected bag that ILOVEDooeny sent me. So disappointed.


Hi Joopy-Snoopy, I'm sorry you received a used bag. It is a beautiful bag but as you stated, 450.00 is way too much for a used bag from Dooney. Hopefully you will have better luck in the future, but Dooney, ILD, needs to step up their game.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Alto's are beautiful but pricey.  You deserve a perfect handbag.  Don't think twice,  just return this one.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Joopy-Snoopy, so sorry about the Alto. It is a gorgeous class bag, but $450 for ANY Dooney used - Nooooo. 
Hoping your next bag sparkles with “newness”!


----------



## PinkRex

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PinkRex, can you please post pics when you get your forest City Satchel? This is one of the bags I considered ordering, however I couldn't find any videos or reviews, so I decided against it. I am curious to hear your thoughts  about City leather in the satchel frame. Thank you and here's to hoping you get a pristine bag!


She arrived! I do love her. She's gorgeous! Definitely, the forest is an extremely dark color, but it pops the vachetta leather trim. This bag looks black in some lights, tmoro brown in others, but in really good lighting, it's definitely a deep green... maybe closer to army? It's pretty though. Some people have said they don't like the vachetta trim on this model, but I actually do. I love the way that it gets honey with time. It's not as light as the Oberland or as heavy as the Florentine. It is definitely stiffer than the Oberland. I'm wondering how it will look over time. I have other Dooney bags in City leather. I find the darker colors work best and keep up appearances better. I'll have to update when I've carried her a while. 

My Oberland came beautifully perfect this time! She's soft and squishy. I love it. I put the two together. You can see the city stands more structured.

Sorry about the lighting! It's a northern winter. Lol


----------



## PinkRex

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Received this Alto over the weekend. Unfortunately, I hate it. The bag itself is beautiful but it was obviously used and have nail scratches and streaks running down the bag. Not the first used/defected bag that ILOVEDooeny sent me. So disappointed.


It's beautiful in your picture, but definitely not worth keeping for a used bag! Are they going to exchange it? They should at least reimburse your shipping. I hear you about getting used bags from ILD. It seems like it happens most around Christmas and New Year. I wonder if during the sales, they try to get rid of some of their returns and hope people don't notice. The good thing is, Dooney has always made it right. But it's so frustrating to get a used bag; especially when you spend that kind of money.


----------



## Bestbagyet

PinkRex said:


> She arrived! I do love her. She's gorgeous! Definitely, the forest is an extremely dark color, but it pops the vachetta leather trim. This bag looks black in some lights, tmoro brown in others, but in really good lighting, it's definitely a deep green... maybe closer to army? It's pretty though. Some people have said they don't like the vachetta trim on this model, but I actually do. I love the way that it gets honey with time. It's not as light as the Oberland or as heavy as the Florentine. It is definitely stiffer than the Oberland. I'm wondering how it will look over time. I have other Dooney bags in City leather. I find the darker colors work best and keep up appearances better. I'll have to update when I've carried her a while.
> 
> My Oberland came beautifully perfect this time! She's soft and squishy. I love it. I put the two together. You can see the city stands more structured.
> 
> Sorry about the lighting! It's a northern winter. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4301951
> View attachment 4301952
> View attachment 4301953
> View attachment 4301954
> View attachment 4301955
> View attachment 4301956


PinkRex, Thank you so much for sharing the pics and providing a review! You got yourself some beautiful bags!!! The City Satchel is my favorite, perhaps its the vachetta that makes me . Enjoy your new bags and stay warm!


----------



## Joopy-Snoopy

PinkRex said:


> It's beautiful in your picture, but definitely not worth keeping for a used bag! Are they going to exchange it? They should at least reimburse your shipping. I hear you about getting used bags from ILD. It seems like it happens most around Christmas and New Year. I wonder if during the sales, they try to get rid of some of their returns and hope people don't notice. The good thing is, Dooney has always made it right. But it's so frustrating to get a used bag; especially when you spend that kind of money.



It was their last one. When it was on the website, it said "last one left".  I returned it. I have received a used bag before, but it looked brand new and the discount was deep ($100 bag) so I kept it. But I wouldn't spend $450 on a used bag.


----------



## mel823

Hello Ladies! 

I received my two new Dooney’s from Poshmark. I got the Ostrich Lexington Tote for $90. I think this is the Fog Grey color, both me and the seller are not sure, lol. But, it’s the only one that matches closest to the color on Dooney’s site. 

The other bag is the Pearl Ostrich Crossbody. I got it for $65 - new with tags. 

These are my first two bags from the Ostrich collection. I always loved the bumpy look.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

mel823 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I received my two new Dooney’s from Poshmark. I got the Ostrich Lexington Tote for $90. I think this is the Fog Grey color, both me and the seller are not sure, lol. But, it’s the only one that matches closest to the color on Dooney’s site.
> 
> The other bag is the Pearl Ostrich Crossbody. I got it for $65 - new with tags.
> 
> These are my first two bags from the Ostrich collection. I always loved the bumpy look.
> 
> View attachment 4302099
> View attachment 4302100
> View attachment 4302101


Your new ostrich Dooneys are lovely.  I love the pearl and the fog (or light grey or what ever it's called).  Enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## mel823

lavenderjunkie said:


> Your new ostrich Dooneys are lovely.  I love the pearl and the fog (or light grey or what ever it's called).  Enjoy your new handbags.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilybarb

Today I received the Flynn  replacement for the bad toggle bagS (much sooner than the eta of 1/18). Looks good, no scuffs. It came from the Connecticut location. I wish I knew the exact reason why some orders are filled there instead of CA. Note returns are always sent to CT.
The Flynn was my 3rd choice but at least I didn’t lose the 30% off. It is A LOT of bag. Will be getting it ready to carry. Glad the ordeal is over!


----------



## Dooneysta

Lilybarb said:


> Today I received the Flynn  replacement for the bad toggle bagS (much sooner than the eta of 1/18). Looks good, no scuffs. It came from the Connecticut location. I wish I knew the exact reason why some orders are filled there instead of CA. Note returns are always sent to CT.
> The Flynn was my 3rd choice but at least I didn’t lose the 30% off. It is A LOT of bag. Will be getting it ready to carry. Glad the ordeal is over!


It’s really pretty...that’s the steel blue? Winning color of the season!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> It’s really pretty...that’s the steel blue? Winning color of the season!


Yes, steel blue. Dooney matched it better across leather types than some of its other colors but I still like it better in flo. Ah well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Today I received the Flynn  replacement for the bad toggle bagS (much sooner than the eta of 1/18). Looks good, no scuffs. It came from the Connecticut location. I wish I knew the exact reason why some orders are filled there instead of CA. Note returns are always sent to CT.
> The Flynn was my 3rd choice but at least I didn’t lose the 30% off. It is A LOT of bag. Will be getting it ready to carry. Glad the ordeal is over!


Hi LB!
She's beautiful! I'm glad the ordeal is over for you also. I'm sorry you had to go through so much. I hope carrying your beautiful Flynn will make you happy, and you'll forget (or at least not think about it too much) the road you had to take to get her. (Dorothy had less trouble getting the witch's broomstick. )


----------



## Bestbagyet

mel823 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I received my two new Dooney’s from Poshmark. I got the Ostrich Lexington Tote for $90. I think this is the Fog Grey color, both me and the seller are not sure, lol. But, it’s the only one that matches closest to the color on Dooney’s site.
> 
> The other bag is the Pearl Ostrich Crossbody. I got it for $65 - new with tags.
> 
> These are my first two bags from the Ostrich collection. I always loved the bumpy look.
> 
> View attachment 4302099
> View attachment 4302100
> View attachment 4302101


Love them both, but the pearl...!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Dorothy had less trouble getting the witch's broomstick. )


----------



## BadWolf10

Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been trying to keep up and at least "like" messages as they come across, but it's been crazy here. I had to have surgery unexpectedly on Jan 2nd. I am waiting for pathology results (why do they take so dang long???). My mom has been here helping out and I am healing nicely, just want those test results!! So I decided to treat myself to the Flo Cooper in Charcoal. And omg, she does not disappoint! Smooth flo leather, and I do believe this is my new fav flo color!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been trying to keep up and at least "like" messages as they come across, but it's been crazy here. I had to have surgery unexpectedly on Jan 2nd. I am waiting for pathology results (why do they take so dang long???). My mom has been here helping out and I am healing nicely, just want those test results!! So I decided to treat myself to the Flo Cooper in Charcoal. And omg, she does not disappoint! Smooth flo leather, and I do believe this is my new fav flo color!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304615


Hi BW!
Flo is beautiful!
Wishing you positive test results and a speedy recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been trying to keep up and at least "like" messages as they come across, but it's been crazy here. I had to have surgery unexpectedly on Jan 2nd. I am waiting for pathology results (why do they take so dang long???). My mom has been here helping out and I am healing nicely, just want those test results!! So I decided to treat myself to the Flo Cooper in Charcoal. And omg, she does not disappoint! Smooth flo leather, and I do believe this is my new fav flo color!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304615


*BW: * beautiful handbag.   I'm glad the flo charcoal is a winner.
Fingers crossed that no news is good news regarding your test results.  Be well.


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been trying to keep up and at least "like" messages as they come across, but it's been crazy here. I had to have surgery unexpectedly on Jan 2nd. I am waiting for pathology results (why do they take so dang long???). My mom has been here helping out and I am healing nicely, just want those test results!! So I decided to treat myself to the Flo Cooper in Charcoal. And omg, she does not disappoint! Smooth flo leather, and I do believe this is my new fav flo color!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304615


...is charcoal new...? Have I had my head in a dark hole..?
Hope you are well. No news IS good news!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> Flo is beautiful!
> Wishing you positive test results and a speedy recovery. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks!!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW: * beautiful handbag.   I'm glad the flo charcoal is a winner.
> Fingers crossed that no news is good news regarding your test results.  Be well.


Thank you!





Dooneysta said:


> ...is charcoal new...? Have I had my head in a dark hole..?
> Hope you are well. No news IS good news!


I think it is new. It's a cooler tone than elephant and slightly darker. I love it [emoji173]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been trying to keep up and at least "like" messages as they come across, but it's been crazy here. I had to have surgery unexpectedly on Jan 2nd. I am waiting for pathology results (why do they take so dang long???). My mom has been here helping out and I am healing nicely, just want those test results!! So I decided to treat myself to the Flo Cooper in Charcoal. And omg, she does not disappoint! Smooth flo leather, and I do believe this is my new fav flo color!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304615


Nice treat!! Luv Coopers. Hope all goes well - & thank goodness for moms!


----------



## Lilybarb

I didn’t want to begin a new thread for this, but anyone else seeing a ship increase on Dooney.com to $8.03, or is it just me - considering the bad luck I’ve had with them recently?


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> I didn’t want to begin a new thread for this, but anyone else seeing a ship increase on Dooney.com to $8.03, or is it just me - considering the bad luck I’ve had with them recently?


Hi Lilybarb, I haven't noticed the ship charge (Dooney normally ship for free unless you upgrade) but I did notice a few bags increase in cost. Also, taxes increased in my area, so good thing I'm on a bag ban (although I still have a few Henri Bendel items that have not arrived).


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi Lilybarb, I haven't noticed the ship charge (Dooney normally ship for free unless you upgrade) but I did notice a few bags increase in cost. Also, taxes increased in my area, so good thing I'm on a bag ban (although I still have a few Henri Bendel items that have not arrived).


Of course! If I had thought a moment, I would have realized that the 8.03 is not a ship charge since as you indicate they ship for free. It has to be a return ship fee - but there again they told via phone they were not going to charge me for that (the trashed toggle debacle) AND a return fee is 7.50. Dooney, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Of course! If I had thought a moment, I would have realized that the 8.03 is not a ship charge since as you indicate they ship for free. It has to be a return ship fee - but there again they told via phone they were not going to charge me for that (the trashed toggle debacle) AND a return fee is 7.50. Dooney, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!


Oh Lilybarb, Dooney just won't do right by you! And, to add insult to injury, they add tax on the shipping charge! I noticed this whenever I upgrade my shipping.


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Oh Lilybarb, Dooney just won't do right by you! And, to add insult to injury, they add tax on the shipping charge! I noticed this whenever I upgrade my shipping.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Hey.....they shrunk my Flynn.  Here it is, the small version, in beautiful teal.  Had been very busy and couldn't post pics until now. Wore it today. I think it looked great against my Pamela McCoy coat.  (No, I cheated and draped my coat over a chair .I'm camera shy. I have no problem wearing over a winter coat.


----------



## RuedeNesle

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4313178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....they shrunk my Flynn.  Here it is, the small version, in beautiful teal.  Had been very busy and couldn't post pics until now. Wore it today. I think it looked great against my Pamela McCoy coat.  (No, I cheated and draped my coat over a chair .I'm camera shy. I have no problem wearing over a winter coat.


Hi SBQ!
I love your Flynn! I'm happy you had time to post pics. And I love Pamela McCoy coats!


----------



## Lilybarb

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4313178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....they shrunk my Flynn.  Here it is, the small version, in beautiful teal.  Had been very busy and couldn't post pics until now. Wore it today. I think it looked great against my Pamela McCoy coat.  (No, I cheated and draped my coat over a chair .I'm camera shy. I have no problem wearing over a winter coat.


Very, very pretty! 
Would you call the small Flynn a true small or medium size bag? My large flynns are Sooo heavy (imo) that now I wish I had gotten a small or a different bag.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I think it's a medium bag. It seems to be a tad larger than small Brenna. I was able place my size 7 shoes (wrapped) with plenty of room for a small umbrella.  I was also able to stick a wire ring notebook. it does stick out, but if you need to carry something like that in a pinch, it will work.  I don't think it's 10 inches. It's the wings. In terms of strap drop, I'm average sized about 5'3 and a half, with a short torso. I can wear it over winter coats.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Lilybarb

starbucksqueen said:


> I think it's a medium bag. It seems to be a tad larger than small Brenna. I was able place my size 7 shoes (wrapped) with plenty of room for a small umbrella.  I was also able to stick a wire ring notebook. it does stick out, but if you need to carry something like that in a pinch, it will work.  I don't think it's 10 inches. It's the wings. In terms of strap drop, I'm average sized about 5'3 and a half, with a short torso. I can wear it over winter coats.  Hope it helps.


Thanks! Yes, I believe if you can carry shoes plus an umbrella, then it qualifies as a medium. The large flynn has a great strap drop too - I’m 5’7” - but after I had it was packed with my normal stuff in organizer pouches, I had to take out a couple cause it weighs like a cement block. Thank you for the info - love the teal!


----------



## starbucksqueen

You're welcome. I also carry the large Flynn, so I know what you mean. I fell in love with the teal. I purchased it the day after Christmas from ILD. I picked it up for $100. I had a few problems with shipping but they sorted it out and all was well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*SBQ: * enjoy your new teal small Flynn.  It's a beautiful color.  I have a large Flynn, and it is very large,  as a handbag.  I got a Janie tote to use as a handbag,  but I think it's just a bit on the small side.   I need to compare the small Flynn measurements.... both the Flynn and the Janie have similar shapes.  An inch or two can make a difference in what fits inside.


----------



## Bagmedic

Joopy-Snoopy said:


> Received this Alto over the weekend. Unfortunately, I hate it. The bag itself is beautiful but it was obviously used and have nail scratches and streaks running down the bag. Not the first used/defected bag that ILOVEDooeny sent me. So disappointed.


That's stunning!  So sorry it didn't work!  This isn't the first company I've hard sending out obviously used bags that they took back as returns.  Not fair to you at all!


----------



## starbucksqueen

lavenderjunkie said:


> *SBQ: * enjoy your new teal small Flynn.  It's a beautiful color.  I have a large Flynn, and it is very large,  as a handbag.  I got a Janie tote to use as a handbag,  but I think it's just a bit on the small side.   I need to compare the small Flynn measurements.... both the Flynn and the Janie have similar shapes.  An inch or two can make a difference in what fits inside.


 
Unfortunately,  I don't have the Janie tote for comparison. But I do carry the "regular" Flynn and the reduction in size makes all the difference. What's nice about the lil' Flynn is that if you have to drape it on your arm like a tote, it doesn't look strange. I found the bag very comfortable and was able to use while shopping.  Of course, you know that I had my eye it for a while and they didn't have the colors and measurements. I was afraid that it would be a small Brenna with long handles and that isn't the case. I don't know how they are measuring, but if I can fit  a notebook, that isn't 10 inches across. A sheet of notebook paper is 8.5 x11 inches.  The Flynn really doesn't seem like a 13 inch bag either. That seems more like a 16 inch. I can actually put my MacBook Pro inside. They do offer it at Macy's. If they have it near you, you can always go check it out.  Maybe take the Janie with you?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

starbucksqueen said:


> Unfortunately,  I don't have the Janie tote for comparison. But I do carry the "regular" Flynn and the reduction in size makes all the difference. What's nice about the lil' Flynn is that if you have to drape it on your arm like a tote, it doesn't look strange. I found the bag very comfortable and was able to use while shopping.  Of course, you know that I had my eye it for a while and they didn't have the colors and measurements. I was afraid that it would be a small Brenna with long handles and that isn't the case. I don't know how they are measuring, but if I can fit  a notebook, that isn't 10 inches across. A sheet of notebook paper is 8.5 x11 inches.  The Flynn really doesn't seem like a 13 inch bag either. That seems more like a 16 inch. I can actually put my MacBook Pro inside. They do offer it at Macy's. If they have it near you, you can always go check it out.  Maybe take the Janie with you?


Thanks for the additional info.   I checked the measurements of the small Flynn and the Janie on the Dooney site.   The Janie is bigger,  by a little bit.  And for me,  the Janie is none too big.  I think the Janie would be perfect,  except the top zip gets in the way when it's folded down,  and it's a pain to zip/unzip with one hand.   The Flynn might have more usable room because it doesn't have the zipper collar.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks for the additional info.   I checked the measurements of the small Flynn and the Janie on the Dooney site.   The Janie is bigger,  by a little bit.  And for me,  the Janie is none too big.  I think the Janie would be perfect,  except the top zip gets in the way when it's folded down,  and it's a pain to zip/unzip with one hand.   The Flynn might have more usable room because it doesn't have the zipper collar.


I love the Janie too, I received one for Christmas. But LJ is correct, the zipper is a pain. I just leave mine unzipped all the time.


----------



## BadWolf10

Good afternoon all! I have been shopping online.... lol. Taking advantage of the ILD sale. I ordered the Cooper and continental wallet in Teal and the Patterson Paige and wallet in Calypso. I was inspired after test results to order something in Teal. My results are in... I had an ovarian tumor removed and during surgery she determined it was ovarian cancer. So she removed both ovaries and fallopian tubes. After visual inspection, she saw no further signs of cancer, but did a staging and tested all the tissues. Thankfully, ALL were negative for cancer. However, she wants me to complete 3 treatments of chemo for precaution. I am only 43, so my prognosis is very good, and I am so very thankful and so, so lucky we caught at this stage (stage 1c2) Teal is the color for Ovarian Cancer awareness. I have been wanting a blue/green bag for a while, so Cooper in Teal is perfect.  I will post pics when they arrive


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Good afternoon all! I have been shopping online.... lol. Taking advantage of the ILD sale. I ordered the Cooper and continental wallet in Teal and the Patterson Paige and wallet in Calypso. I was inspired after test results to order something in Teal. My results are in... I had an ovarian tumor removed and during surgery she determined it was ovarian cancer. So she removed both ovaries and fallopian tubes. After visual inspection, she saw no further signs of cancer, but did a staging and tested all the tissues. Thankfully, ALL were negative for cancer. However, she wants me to complete 3 treatments of chemo for precaution. I am only 43, so my prognosis is very good, and I am so very thankful and so, so lucky we caught at this stage (stage 1c2) Teal is the color for Ovarian Cancer awareness. I have been wanting a blue/green bag for a while, so Cooper in Teal is perfect.  I will post pics when they arrive


Hi BW! 
Thank you so much for sharing your journey! We are so happy to hear you tested negative for cancer. Thank God you caught it when you did! I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers as you go through chemo. Sharing your story may inspire other women to not neglect their health if they have been too busy to visit their doctor. 
Also can't wait to see pics of your teal Cooper when she arrives!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> Thank you so much for sharing your journey! We are so happy to hear you tested negative for cancer. Thank God you caught it when you did! I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers as you go through chemo. Sharing your story may inspire other women to not neglect their health if they have been too busy to visit their doctor.
> Also can't wait to see pics of your teal Cooper when she arrives!


Thanks!! I feel so stupid because I did ignore symptoms for a couple of months. It is terrifying to think of what could have happened if I had ignored it further. I'm fairly healthy (don't smoke, barely drink, BP and cholesterol is good) except for being overweight (which I attribute to stress, and chocolate, lol), so I ignored it and just charged forward. Then the pain got to be too much. We really, really have to listen to our bodies.


----------



## Bestbagyet

BadWolf10 said:


> Good afternoon all! I have been shopping online.... lol. Taking advantage of the ILD sale. I ordered the Cooper and continental wallet in Teal and the Patterson Paige and wallet in Calypso. I was inspired after test results to order something in Teal. My results are in... I had an ovarian tumor removed and during surgery she determined it was ovarian cancer. So she removed both ovaries and fallopian tubes. After visual inspection, she saw no further signs of cancer, but did a staging and tested all the tissues. Thankfully, ALL were negative for cancer. However, she wants me to complete 3 treatments of chemo for precaution. I am only 43, so my prognosis is very good, and I am so very thankful and so, so lucky we caught at this stage (stage 1c2) Teal is the color for Ovarian Cancer awareness. I have been wanting a blue/green bag for a while, so Cooper in Teal is perfect.  I will post pics when they arrive


Hi BadWolf10, Thank you for sharing a very private health concern. Your courage to follow through with your doctor is a demonstration of your courage and strength! My husband just went through a year of surgeries and chemo due to bladder cancer. There were ups and downs along the journey but his follow-up scans show no signs of cancer. Yes, we are thankful! So, my prayers are with you as you go through chemo and your own journey. Keep your head up and know that we (forum members) are here to support you! Enjoy your new bags because You deserve them!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks for sharing your husband's journey as well. I am so glad to hear he is cancer free now. I think the more we talk and share our stories, the more likely someone else who may be going through something similar wont feel so alone and afraid. It is so scary to hear that big C word. I always say I love living in the future, with all the technological advances we have, but I have never felt it more than now. I will definitely post pics when I get them. thanks for your support !!


----------



## Katiesmama

Prayers and hugs to both of you and your families.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Good afternoon all! I have been shopping online.... lol. Taking advantage of the ILD sale. I ordered the Cooper and continental wallet in Teal and the Patterson Paige and wallet in Calypso. I was inspired after test results to order something in Teal. My results are in... I had an ovarian tumor removed and during surgery she determined it was ovarian cancer. So she removed both ovaries and fallopian tubes. After visual inspection, she saw no further signs of cancer, but did a staging and tested all the tissues. Thankfully, ALL were negative for cancer. However, she wants me to complete 3 treatments of chemo for precaution. I am only 43, so my prognosis is very good, and I am so very thankful and so, so lucky we caught at this stage (stage 1c2) Teal is the color for Ovarian Cancer awareness. I have been wanting a blue/green bag for a while, so Cooper in Teal is perfect.  I will post pics when they arrive


*BW*:  I'm so glad to hear  the results are good and bet you are breathing a sigh of relief.
Enjoy your new purchases.   You deserve them.   And the teal color is very pretty.... I have a teal pebbled leather in the zip zip.   I also love the Calypso.


----------



## BadWolf10

Calypso Paige and Teal cooper are here!! The Teal is a big darker than I expected. But the calypso is perfect. I kinda wish I had gotten a cooper in turquoise instead of teal. Can't decide if I will keep her.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Calypso Paige and Teal cooper are here!! The Teal is a big darker than I expected. But the calypso is perfect. I kinda wish I had gotten a cooper in turquoise instead of teal. Can't decide if I will keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319270


I like both!


----------



## Lilybarb

Ordered these on the 11th & received the 23rd. Why-o-why can’t D&B & ILD ship at speeds comparable to other retailers? I just do not understand. 
Patterson red wallet and royal blue frame pouch. Really like the leather logo on the pouch.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Ordered these on the 11th & received the 23rd. Why-o-why can’t D&B & ILD ship at speeds comparable to other retailers? I just do not understand.
> Patterson red wallet and royal blue frame pouch. Really like the leather logo on the pouch.


Love those colors!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Calypso Paige and Teal cooper are here!! The Teal is a big darker than I expected. But the calypso is perfect. I kinda wish I had gotten a cooper in turquoise instead of teal. Can't decide if I will keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319270


So. It didn't take me long to decide. Teal is going back. She just doesn't "feel" right. But Calypso is a  winner


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So. It didn't take me long to decide. Teal is going back. She just doesn't "feel" right. But Calypso is a  winner


Enjoy the calypso.  I agree the teal is dark and I think it's more green than blue.  You know there will be other colors/styles you will want.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy the calypso.  I agree the teal is dark and I think it's more green than blue.  You know there will be other colors/styles you will want.


I agree. Right now,  I feel like my bag collection is rounded out nicely. I have one more bag coming next week, cooper in strawberry (I have a zip zip in that color and love it). I sent a couple of bags back that I felt might be just not right after all the Thanksgiving/Christmas sale shopping. (On a side note,  ILD actually emailed me to ask why I do so many returns ???? I don't get it. People do returns all the time and I know during the holidays, people can do multiple purchases and returns. Everything I returned was still wrapped, tags on, unused with correct paperwork. I thought it odd to call ME out. Anyway.... )  I am very happy with my collection now. Hoping to sit tight through the next few months and enjoy my collection. [emoji173] [emoji169] [emoji170] [emoji175] [emoji162] [emoji164]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So. It didn't take me long to decide. Teal is going back. She just doesn't "feel" right. But Calypso is a  winner


Hi BW! 
I'm sorry Teal is going back, but I'm happy you knew it wasn't going to be the bag for you and you made a quick decision to return it. I have a "Handbag Museum" (closet) full of bags I should have returned, but tried to make them work.
I'm very happy Calypso is a winner! I'm stuck on the Red family but every time I see Calypso I think there must be something I can carry in that color. Maybe a wristlet or coin purse.
And I truly hope ILD was asking you why you return a lot of items so they can use it as a learning tool for themselves. They need to know it's not just buyer's remorse, or the color wasn't as expected. What I see a lot on this forum is the disappointment of the condition of bags received. Wanting to keep it, but it's not in good shape. You don't know if you really like an item until you see it, that's the nature of the beast with ILD or any online company. Maybe if they actually looked at how many bags were returned for defects, they could minimize returns on their own and not make their customers feel bad.
Enjoy your new Calypso bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Ordered these on the 11th & received the 23rd. Why-o-why can’t D&B & ILD ship at speeds comparable to other retailers? I just do not understand.
> Patterson red wallet and royal blue frame pouch. Really like the leather logo on the pouch.


HI LB! 
I love your new purchases! Every now and then I go back in my closet and try to make my frame wallet work in my Dillen CBB. Seeing your new wallet makes me want to try again!

I'm with you regarding shipping. I ordered 3 items from China from separate retailers and even though they said it would take 2-3 weeks, all 3 items came within a week. If I can get shipments from China that fast, ILD should have no problem shipping items quickly. I know it's free shipping, but the 3 items I received from China were also free shipping.


----------



## BadWolf10

Since I sent back the teal bag, I ordered this Harrison in Terracotta.  I will post a pic when I get it. I carried Harrison today in Melon and I am loving this bag!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Since I sent back the teal bag, I ordered this Harrison in Terracotta.  I will post a pic when I get it. I carried Harrison today in Melon and I am loving this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320790


Glad you are enjoying your handbag.  I love the corner treatment on your bag.  I've recently become obsessed with the extra overlay corner treatment Dooney has in contrasting or matching color on some styles.   In my early collecting days,  I accepted it as part of the design,  but didn't seek it out or particularly like the look.   And now....
I find it a welcome style detail.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are enjoying your handbag.  I love the corner treatment on your bag.  I've recently become obsessed with the extra overlay corner treatment Dooney has in contrasting or matching color on some styles.   In my early collecting days,  I accepted it as part of the design,  but didn't seek it out or particularly like the look.   And now....
> I find it a welcome style detail.


Me too! I am really liking it on certain bags. I think it has a nice look and it protects corners so much better


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> HI LB!
> I love your new purchases! Every now and then I go back in my closet and try to make my frame wallet work in my Dillen CBB. Seeing your new wallet makes me want to try again!
> 
> I'm with you regarding shipping. I ordered 3 items from China from separate retailers and even though they said it would take 2-3 weeks, all 3 items came within a week. If I can get shipments from China that fast, ILD should have no problem shipping items quickly. I know it's free shipping, but the 3 items I received from China were also free shipping.


Oh @RuedeNesle, Agree 10Xs over!! Their shipping is just SAD. Let’s all email D&B at once. lol...actually that might not be a bad idea....

@BadWolf10, what is up with ILD contacting a REALLY good customer on returns?? It just makes sense if you purchase a lot, there will be more returns, but ILD still profits measurably. It isn’t like they’re brick & mortar stores where we can see & hold the items to see if their photos misrepresent the actual product in size & color, or if the item has been used & abused.

Your Harrison order - wonderful! I have a mauve & navy packed up, & they carry so comfortably, just great bags. Hope you receive an A1 purr-fect one to enjoy, & looking forward to your pics.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

starbucksqueen said:


> View attachment 4313178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.....they shrunk my Flynn.  Here it is, the small version, in beautiful teal.  Had been very busy and couldn't post pics until now. Wore it today. I think it looked great against my Pamela McCoy coat.  (No, I cheated and draped my coat over a chair .I'm camera shy. I have no problem wearing over a winter coat.


 Great looking bag! Do you think it is heavy?


----------



## Lilybarb

Picked up my mail & found this bag charm waiting for me. It will look nice on the red flo satchel I think.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Picked up my mail & found this bag charm waiting for me. It will look nice on the red flo satchel I think.


Very cute.   I love 'handbag' themed accessories, greeting cards, and desk accessories.  They reinforce our love of handbags.  Enjoy.


----------



## Lilybarb

Received my sunflower pouch. This is the only accessory in any shade of yellow I’ve ever purchased, but lately I’ve had an odd yearning for the color. They also sent me duck sticker. Is this like the bag stickers I’ve seen in others’ pics?


----------



## Lilybarb

Sorry, my phone went weird & posted 2x’s.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Received my sunflower pouch. This is the only accessory in any shade of yellow I’ve ever purchased, but lately I’ve had an odd yearning for the color. They also sent me duck sticker. Is this like the bag stickers I’ve seen in others’ pics?


Hi LB!
I love your yellow wallet! Every Spring I yearn for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer. Last year I waited too late and the styles I wanted were sold out in yellow and I ended up with just a saffron coin purse.  Maybe this will be the year. 

No clue what the sticker is for.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Received my sunflower pouch. This is the only accessory in any shade of yellow I’ve ever purchased, but lately I’ve had an odd yearning for the color. They also sent me duck sticker. Is this like the bag stickers I’ve seen in others’ pics?


I don't know what the duck stickers are used for.... scrapbooking?
I love your sunflower kiss lock pouch.   I think small accessories are a great way to add colors or try out a new color.   Sometimes it's just the right thing.  Sometimes you go on to buy a handbag in that color.    
This year I had a craving for a yellow handbag..... don't ask me why.  
Enjoy your new sunflower little treasure.


----------



## Katiesmama

Trying to break into the crossbody world. Dooney is always my gateway this chestnut Florentine selleria is so pretty, and she can double as a clutch if I can’t do the crossbody.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4328741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to break into the crossbody world. Dooney is always my gateway this chestnut Florentine selleria is so pretty, and she can double as a clutch if I can’t do the crossbody.


Hi KM!
Welcome to the crossbody world! I was checking out this bag because it's so beautiful! I was wondering how much it holds.  Please let us know if it works for you!
Congrats!


----------



## swags

Saffiano Blaire in plum wine. I purchased this last fall from QVC.
This was the third one as the first two I received were dented. I like the bag but not crazy about the strap as it’s not a clasp one. The bag is on clearance now at QVC.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> I love your yellow wallet! Every Spring I yearn for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer. Last year I waited too late and the styles I wanted were sold out in yellow and I ended up with just a saffron coin purse.  Maybe this will be the year.
> 
> No clue what the sticker is for.[/QUOTE
> Yes I so hope this is THE year for you.  There’s lots of yellow on ILD currently at deep cuts.



Yes it is your year too Rue!  I’m just not much of a yellow or orange person - or green for that matter - so I’m sure one bag  & one accessory in yellow will do me.
There’s lots of yellow on ILD currently fyi.
That duck sticker is just a mystery bird.


----------



## Lilybarb

swags said:


> Saffiano Blaire in plum wine. I purchased this last fall from QVC.
> This was the third one as the first two I received were dented. I like the bag but not crazy about the strap as it’s not a clasp one. The bag is on clearance now at QVC.


The plum is so pretty. Lovely shade.


----------



## Katiesmama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KM!
> Welcome to the crossbody world! I was checking out this bag because it's so beautiful! I was wondering how much it holds.  Please let us know if it works for you!
> Congrats!


I sure will, thank you!


----------



## Katiesmama

swags said:


> Saffiano Blaire in plum wine. I purchased this last fall from QVC.
> This was the third one as the first two I received were dented. I like the bag but not crazy about the strap as it’s not a clasp one. The bag is on clearance now at QVC.


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

My bag ban lasted about a month. But, I returned a teal Cooper so I didn’t feel too guilty. Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in charcoal...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> My bag ban lasted about a month. But, I returned a teal Cooper so I didn’t feel too guilty. Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in charcoal...


Very nice.  Enjoy.


----------



## Bestbagyet

keishapie1973 said:


> My bag ban lasted about a month. But, I returned a teal Cooper so I didn’t feel too guilty. Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in charcoal...


I love the domed buckle satchel in charcoal...just seems it was made for this bag!


----------



## Bestbagyet

swags said:


> Saffiano Blaire in plum wine. I purchased this last fall from QVC.
> This was the third one as the first two I received were dented. I like the bag but not crazy about the strap as it’s not a clasp one. The bag is on clearance now at QVC.


You have one delicious looking plum!


----------



## Lilybarb

Three purchases came in: the Sweetie cosmetic bag (which I like, but it’s very pebbly), the dandelion pb satchel (going back, too orange), & the All Weather bucket in bone (love it).
I had a long wait in the car so I passed the time by opening all the boxes.


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> Three purchases came in: the Sweetie cosmetic bag (which I like, but it’s very pebbly), the dandelion pb satchel (going back, too orange), & the All Weather bucket in bone (love it).
> I had a long wait in the car so I passed the time by opening all the boxes.


Lilybarb, I love your all weather bucket and the cosmetic bag is just a cutie!! My dandelion satchel went back for the same reason...just not the bright yellow I wanted. The more I looked at it, I realized I would never carry her, so back she went!


----------



## Lilybarb

Bestbagyet said:


> Lilybarb, I love your all weather bucket and the cosmetic bag is just a cutie!! My dandelion satchel went back for the same reason...just not the bright yellow I wanted. The more I looked at it, I realized I would never carry her, so back she went!


@Bestbagyet, yes it would have the Crayola name of yellow-orange. It’s actually more orangey than the pic. I also noticed the zipper is messed up so even if it was yellow, it would go back.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree. Right now,  I feel like my bag collection is rounded out nicely. I have one more bag coming next week, cooper in strawberry (I have a zip zip in that color and love it). I sent a couple of bags back that I felt might be just not right after all the Thanksgiving/Christmas sale shopping. (On a side note,  ILD actually emailed me to ask why I do so many returns ???? I don't get it. People do returns all the time and I know during the holidays, people can do multiple purchases and returns. Everything I returned was still wrapped, tags on, unused with correct paperwork. I thought it odd to call ME out. Anyway.... )  I am very happy with my collection now. Hoping to sit tight through the next few months and enjoy my collection. [emoji173] [emoji169] [emoji170] [emoji175] [emoji162] [emoji164]


Hey @BadWolf10,
Did you get your strawberry Cooper? Hope everything was was okay with it. If you have time can you please post a pic? Would love a comparison between the Cooper in strawberry vs. red.


----------



## Katiesmama

It’s a blurry picture, but nobody does suede like Dooney. The gorgeous ivy suede cooper is already a favorite of mine. I had bought the suede logo lock bag several years ago but wound up giving it away last fall. It was just too heavy for me. But I regretted losing my only suede bag. Dooneys suede is beautiful, substantial and fabulous colors. So glad to have a Dooney suede back in my collection. The Cooper is just right!


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4328741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to break into the crossbody world. Dooney is always my gateway this chestnut Florentine selleria is so pretty, and she can double as a clutch if I can’t do the crossbody.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Got these two cuties a couple weeks ago at the outlet. There were several colors, but I ended up picking these two because there was less contrast. I wish they didn't have that name plate! I can turn them around, though. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @BadWolf10,
> Did you get your strawberry Cooper? Hope everything was was okay with it. If you have time can you please post a pic? Would love a comparison between the Cooper in strawberry vs. red.


It finally came!! She is super cute! It definitely has a more berry/deep pink tone. I really like her!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> It finally came!! She is super cute! It definitely has a more berry/deep pink tone. I really like her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338226


Oh @BadWolf10, I am so glad!  It is a luscious pink!! Definitely no mistaking it for red - & I am especially glad because I went ahead and ordered it 2 nights ago.  
Thank you SO much for posting a pic. Hope you enjoy carrying it immensely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> It finally came!! She is super cute! It definitely has a more berry/deep pink tone. I really like her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338226


She's BEAUTIFUL BW!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Oh @BadWolf10, I am so glad!  It is a luscious pink!! Definitely no mistaking it for red - & I am especially glad because I went ahead and ordered it 2 nights ago. [emoji38]
> Thank you SO much for posting a pic. Hope you enjoy carrying it immensely!


You will love her!![emoji175] [emoji175]


----------



## Bestbagyet

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4336035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a blurry picture, but nobody does suede like Dooney. The gorgeous ivy suede cooper is already a favorite of mine. I had bought the suede logo lock bag several years ago but wound up giving it away last fall. It was just too heavy for me. But I regretted losing my only suede bag. Dooneys suede is beautiful, substantial and fabulous colors. So glad to have a Dooney suede back in my collection. The Cooper is just right!


Oh my, she is a beauty! I too am a lover of Dooney suede, but the Ivy takes it to another level of beauty!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Lilybarb said:


> @Bestbagyet, yes it would have the Crayola name of yellow-orange. It’s actually more orangey than the pic. I also noticed the zipper is messed up so even if it was yellow, it would go back.


Lilybarb, yes that zipper issue is definitely enough reason to send Ms. Dandelion back! A wonky zipper on a hand bag is my pet peeve  because it is not something that can be fixed.


----------



## BadWolf10

She is here!! Patterson Aimee in Persimmon. Love[emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> She is here!! Patterson Aimee in Persimmon. Love[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341629


She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> She is here!! Patterson Aimee in Persimmon. Love[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341629


The trim looks sooo pretty matched with the persimmon.


----------



## swags

After looking at my own photo, I saw that one part of the front panel was sticking out and not the same as the other side. I contacted QVC and sent it back. This was the third bag I had ordered as two priors each had a dent. I am tired of them presenting beautiful perfect bags and not receiving a beautiful perfect bag. This one was not meant to be.


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> After looking at my own photo, I saw that one part of the front panel was sticking out and not the same as the other side. I contacted QVC and sent it back. This was the third bag I had ordered as two priors each had a dent. I am tired of them presenting beautiful perfect bags and not receiving a beautiful perfect bag. This one was not meant to be.


Morning S!
I'm sorry you had to return another bag. I think it would have bothered me too. You go through the whole process of watching the presentations, deciding on a bag, and instead of the excited anticipation you should feel, you're filled with nervousness, hoping you get a bag without flaws. Sadly it's becoming normal to expect the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Lilybarb

@BadWolf10, look what came in today - Woo-hoo! I want to carry it now but will wait on the wallet. The Sweetie cosmetic bag matches it too. I’m following your choices from now on.


----------



## Lilybarb

swags said:


> After looking at my own photo, I saw that one part of the front panel was sticking out and not the same as the other side. I contacted QVC and sent it back. This was the third bag I had ordered as two priors each had a dent. I am tired of them presenting beautiful perfect bags and not receiving a beautiful perfect bag. This one was not meant to be.


Hey @swags, I am so sorry you have had a tough time with that bag. Makes one mad doesn’t it. I got 2 lemons in the flo toggle bag straight from D&B & I still admire it, but I be darn if I’ll go through the trouble again. As you said it’s not meant to be, but it’s the retailers’ loss as well so that cheers me up a bit. There will always be another that catches our eye.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10, look what came in today - Woo-hoo! I want to carry it now but will wait on the wallet. The Sweetie cosmetic bag matches it too. I’m following your choices from now on.


She's beautiful! LB! It would be hard for me to wait for the wallet, but I know it's going to be fun taking them out for the first time together!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! LB! It would be hard for me to wait for the wallet, but I know it's going to be fun taking them out for the first time together!


Thank you @RuedeNesle!  Yes it will be a tough wait. .  
I am truly surprised it made it here ok due to the shape the box was in. 
I received a white dustbag with it. Odd. It’s very rough, more so than their blue, so I’ll be using my own. But the bag is good, love the color, so I’m a happy camper.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you @RuedeNesle!  Yes it will be a tough wait. .
> I am truly surprised it made it here ok due to the shape the box was in.
> I received a white dustbag with it. Odd. It’s very rough, more so than their blue, so I’ll be using my own. But the bag is good, love the color, so I’m a happy camper.


It's unbelievable the condition of some of the boxes received. I've seen a couple of pictures included with Dooney bag reviews on QVC where the boxes looked like they were run over by the UPS truck! I'm happy yours made it safely.


----------



## Lilybarb

After sending the dandelion pb leather satchel back due to being too orange, I ordered this nylon Erica because it was straight up yellow per D&B and it appears clear yellow on the website. It isn’t. I didn’t unwrap it because it’s going back. It is also more orangey than it appears in my pic, though the closeup is pretty true.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> After sending the dandelion pb leather satchel back due to being too orange, I ordered this nylon Erica because it was straight up yellow per D&B and it appears clear yellow on the website. It isn’t. I didn’t unwrap it because it’s going back. It is also more orangey than it appears in my pic, though the closeup is pretty true.


*LB*:  sorry the color doesn't work for you.   I love a true soft yellow color handbag also.  I wonder if this year's yellows will all have orange undertones because coral is a 2019 spring hot fashion color (Pantone).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> After sending the dandelion pb leather satchel back due to being too orange, I ordered this nylon Erica because it was straight up yellow per D&B and it appears clear yellow on the website. It isn’t. I didn’t unwrap it because it’s going back. It is also more orangey than it appears in my pic, though the closeup is pretty true.


Hi LB!
Dang! I'm sorry it didn't work out. You may remember I'm looking for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer also. I ordered a Liebeskind CBB on QVC last Friday. As usual shipping is slow and now the tracking is saying it won't be delivered until end of day Tuesday!  But my point is I ordered what Liebeskind is calling "Lime Zest" but the rep said it's yellow, and it looks yellow online. But if you search by color for yellow bags it won't show up there, it shows up under green bags, which has me just a little worried. So I'll see if it works out. I was willing to take the chance because I love the size and organization. (And price!)


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Dang! I'm sorry it didn't work out. You may remember I'm looking for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer also. I ordered a Liebeskind CBB on QVC last Friday. As usual shipping is slow and now the tracking is saying it won't be delivered until end of day Tuesday!  But my point is I ordered what Liebeskind is calling "Lime Zest" but the rep said it's yellow, and it looks yellow online. But if you search by color for yellow bags it won't show up there, it shows up under green bags, which has me just a little worried. So I'll see if it works out. I was willing to take the chance because I love the size and organization. (And price!)


@RuedeNesle - You’d think iit would be easy to order a true yellow bag. I do hope yours comes in yellow & not green. The zest of a lime IS yellow, & key lime pie IS yellow.  We’ll hope for the best!

@lavenderjunkie, thanks for your response. The lemon color leather bags are soft yellow, so there are a number of choices there. The prob lies in I was hoping for a brighter true yellow & the ones I’ve ordered lean too much toward orange. 
Two failed attempts & I’m over it. It isn’t like I NEED yellow.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - You’d think iit would be easy to order a true yellow bag. I do hope yours comes in yellow & not green. The zest of a lime IS yellow, & key lime pie IS yellow.  We’ll hope for the best!
> 
> @lavenderjunkie, thanks for your response. The lemon color leather bags are soft yellow, so there are a number of choices there. The prob lies in I was hoping for a brighter true yellow & the ones I’ve ordered lean too much toward orange.
> Two failed attempts & I’m over it. It isn’t like I NEED yellow.


I had a craving for a yellow handbag in Nov.   I ordered the Dooney pebbled leather Layla tote.  It's a pure, bright yellow.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Dang! I'm sorry it didn't work out. You may remember I'm looking for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer also. I ordered a Liebeskind CBB on QVC last Friday. As usual shipping is slow and now the tracking is saying it won't be delivered until end of day Tuesday!  But my point is I ordered what Liebeskind is calling "Lime Zest" but the rep said it's yellow, and it looks yellow online. But if you search by color for yellow bags it won't show up there, it shows up under green bags, which has me just a little worried. So I'll see if it works out. I was willing to take the chance because I love the size and organization. (And price!)


You're actually getting a non red bag? Quick, call the doctor, call the police! We have an issue here! Just kidding my dear RN! You know it's one of my bad jokes. [emoji56] [emoji135] [emoji135] [emoji135] (I'm hoping this is hug emoji. [emoji28] )


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> You're actually getting a non red bag? Quick, call the doctor, call the police! We have an issue here! Just kidding my dear RN! You know it's one of my bad jokes. [emoji56] [emoji135] [emoji135] [emoji135] (I'm hoping this is hug emoji. [emoji28] )


Hi C! 
 That's funny because I was thinking of putting a warning when I post a picture of the bag (whenever I finally receive it!) that my post contains a non-red bag and may cause some to be in shock.   Your jokes are good!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> That's funny because I was thinking of putting a warning when I post a picture of the bag (whenever I finally receive it!) that my post contains a non-red bag and may cause some to be in shock. [emoji38]  Your jokes are good! [emoji3]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10, look what came in today - Woo-hoo! I want to carry it now but will wait on the wallet. The Sweetie cosmetic bag matches it too. I’m following your choices from now on.  [emoji38]


Love!! [emoji175] [emoji175] [emoji175] Bag twins!! I moved into mine yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10, look what came in today - Woo-hoo! I want to carry it now but will wait on the wallet. The Sweetie cosmetic bag matches it too. I’m following your choices from now on.



What a yummy color!
Love it!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!! [emoji175] [emoji175] [emoji175] Bag twins!! I moved into mine yesterday [emoji4]


 Hope you love carrying your beauty!  I’m Still waiting on the strawberry wallet but that’s ok as I moved into the navy Cameron a couple of days ago which I’m enjoying except...the zipper has gone wavy on me. I don’t have it stuffed to the gills by no means, so it had to have arrived that way. Sigh.... Another reason to love the Cooper & it’s simple magnetic clasp!   ♥️


----------



## Lilybarb

Got my wallets in. Strawberry (@BadWolf10 ) and a hot pink Patterson.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Got my wallets in. Strawberry (@BadWolf10 ) and a hot pink Patterson.


Love!! Both are gorgeous [emoji175] [emoji175]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Got my wallets in. Strawberry (@BadWolf10 ) and a hot pink Patterson.


Thanks for showing them together.   Love both colors.   Enjoy.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Love!! Both are gorgeous [emoji175] [emoji175]


And thank YOU for introducing me to strawberry!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> And thank YOU for introducing me to strawberry!


You are welcome! I love wine and cranberry bags, and I think strawberry is a nice color in that family. I struggled between bubblegum, hot pink and fuchsia before finding strawberry. I think it strikes the perfect balance. I do however love the hot pink with the Patterson trim, I think it balances well together. Enjoy your bright new pieces!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Went by my POB & this new steel blue Dani cb was waiting for me!   The Tatum wallet which I already had, was originally bought to go with the Toggle cb (the 2 trashed ones D&B sent, both returned). The Tatum & the Dani are each very flat & fit great together, so all is good now.  
Although owning 2 miramar nylon Dani’s which I adore, this leather Dani is the weightiest my neck can tolerate. Shall pack super light.  Happy customer!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Went by my POB & this new steel blue Dani cb was waiting for me!   The Tatum wallet which I already had, was originally bought to go with the Toggle cb (the 2 trashed ones D&B sent, both returned). The Tatum & the Dani are each very flat & fit great together, so all is good now.
> Although owning 2 miramar nylon Dani’s which I adore, this leather Dani is the weightiest my neck can tolerate. Shall pack super light.  Happy customer!


*LB:*  enjoy your new steel blue treasures.   I love the color.  Glad you got winners....finally.


----------



## Lilybarb

Thanks Ladies! 
I do love steel blue  - the way it changes color depending on the light. Good year round color, not too dark, not too light, & “goes” w/everything.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Went by my POB & this new steel blue Dani cb was waiting for me!   The Tatum wallet which I already had, was originally bought to go with the Toggle cb (the 2 trashed ones D&B sent, both returned). The Tatum & the Dani are each very flat & fit great together, so all is good now.
> Although owning 2 miramar nylon Dani’s which I adore, this leather Dani is the weightiest my neck can tolerate. Shall pack super light.  Happy customer!


Love that color!!! What a great find!


----------



## swags

Flynn in leaf. I love this color and leather!
Got a good deal on it last month although the ILD shipping is on the slow side.


----------



## Lilybarb

swags said:


> Flynn in leaf. I love this color and leather!
> Got a good deal on it last month although the ILD shipping is on the slow side.


@swags, Your leaf flynn is really pretty! Is that the small or regular size? It must be a regular size.?


----------



## Katiesmama

That’s a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Flynn in leaf. I love this color and leather!
> Got a good deal on it last month although the ILD shipping is on the slow side.


Swags:  great color, great leather, great style.  Enjoy.


----------



## swags

Lilybarb said:


> @swags, Your leaf flynn is really pretty! Is that the small or regular size? It must be a regular size.?


It’s the regular. Very roomy.


----------



## Lilybarb

swags said:


> It’s the regular. Very roomy.


Have you carried a full size Flynn before? I’m just wondering if you find it heavy. I have this style in steel blue and mauve and can’t quite figure out if it’s really heavy or just me.


----------



## momjules

Beautiful flint color!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Have you carried a full size Flynn before? I’m just wondering if you find it heavy. I have this style in steel blue and mauve and can’t quite figure out if it’s really heavy or just me.


I have a full size Flynn in City  leather.   Yes,  I find it a little heavy.  It's the size and the longer strap.  Pebbled leather might be heavier than City smooth leather.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have a full size Flynn in City  leather.   Yes,  I find it a little heavy.  It's the size and the longer strap.  Pebbled leather might be heavier than City smooth leather.


Actually I believe that city is heavier of the two...but @swags photo is pebble like mine.


----------



## swags

Lilybarb said:


> Actually I believe that city is heavier of the two...but @swags photo is pebble like mine.


Yes, its pebbled and I do find it to be on the heavy side.


----------



## Lilybarb

swags said:


> Yes, its pebbled and I do find it to be on the heavy side.


@swags, Tho sorry you find it heavy, I’m so glad you agree & it’s not just me.


----------



## aerinha

I bought a vintage large AWL trooper in black.  Had no idea this style came in something other than the super small versions.  This bag was supposed to fall between the $225 perfect one I coveted and the $40 wreck I found on ebay first.  I guess it did, but while the bag was fine and the AWL perfect, the strap seemed to be a mess.  Turns out it just needed its edges repainted.

Here is the after pic (the rest are in the rehab thread)


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Miss. Dottie in Pale Aqua!  Now I'm just concerned about color transfer from my jeans...anybody have any good suggestions other than be careful?!


----------



## Lilybarb

debbiesdaughter said:


> Miss. Dottie in Pale Aqua!  Now I'm just concerned about color transfer from my jeans...anybody have any good suggestions other than be careful?!


Oooh aww, @debbiesdaughter! It’s so lovely, very feminine!


----------



## aerinha

debbiesdaughter said:


> Miss. Dottie in Pale Aqua!  Now I'm just concerned about color transfer from my jeans...anybody have any good suggestions other than be careful?!



I love her!  Have been eying that color for days.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Miss. Dottie in Pale Aqua!  Now I'm just concerned about color transfer from my jeans...anybody have any good suggestions other than be careful?!


Lovely color.   As for color transfer.... always an issue with a bag worn cross body or on the shoulder.   Wash your jeans in cold water with a little white vinegar.  That helps set the color.   Not a perfect solution,  but on dark fabrics it can help.   I use a cup of white vinegar in the bottom of the washer,  before the clothing/water is added.   Never pour the vinegar on the clothing or it might bleach out the color.   For new dark denim,  I wash it twice with vinegar in cold water.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely color.   As for color transfer.... always an issue with a bag worn cross body or on the shoulder.   Wash your jeans in cold water with a little white vinegar.  That helps set the color.   Not a perfect solution,  but on dark fabrics it can help.   I use a cup of white vinegar in the bottom of the washer,  before the clothing/water is added.   Never pour the vinegar on the clothing or it might bleach out the color.   For new dark denim,  I wash it twice with vinegar in cold water.


Do you do this every time you wash them or just the first few times?  I have jeans I've washed for a few years now and still get dye transfer but have never used vinegar.


----------



## BadWolf10

debbiesdaughter said:


> Miss. Dottie in Pale Aqua!  Now I'm just concerned about color transfer from my jeans...anybody have any good suggestions other than be careful?!


Beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

I ordered the Thea Feed bag from the Q in pale blue. I don't have a pic as I don't want to take her out of the plastic yet. Trying to decide if I should keep her. Here is a stock photo from the Q. The color is gorgeous but out of my normal range of colors. The bag size is perfect and the shape works well as I love hobos and bucket bags..... I might keep her but need to think on it. Any thoughts ladies??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the Thea Feed bag from the Q in pale blue. I don't have a pic as I don't want to take her out of the plastic yet. Trying to decide if I should keep her. Here is a stock photo from the Q. The color is gorgeous but out of my normal range of colors. The bag size is perfect and the shape works well as I love hobos and bucket bags..... I might keep her but need to think on it. Any thoughts ladies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378544


Beautiful color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Do you do this every time you wash them or just the first few times?  I have jeans I've washed for a few years now and still get dye transfer but have never used vinegar.


I do it a few times (wash with vinegar in cold water).   The vinegar is supposed to 'set' the color.   If the jeans are very new or very dark,  then I'd use the vinegar 3 times and then test the fabric by running a white cloth over the jeans when they are dry.  It's not a perfect test,  but it will tell you how bad the color transfer still may be.    Color transfer seems to result from a combination of factors:  excess dye in the fabric,  friction of 2 items, and body heat (or moisture) all seem to make for the perfect storm.
When a light handbag is worn cross body... you have all those risk factors.    Short shoulder worn handbags are a similar story.   Longer shoulder bags and handle carried handbags have less body contact and therefore less risk.   But color transfer can still happen when the bag swings against the body.    And you can get color transfer from a dark or brightly colored handbag onto lighter clothing also.

Porous leathers are at higher risk for color transfer..... Florentine and vachetta are top of the list.   Coated leathers,  like saffiano, absorb less excess dye transfer and are more easily cleaned if there is any color transfer.  Pebbled leathers are in the middle.... if you can get them cleaned off quickly and the color transfer isn't too bad,  the bags can usually be saved.   Some ladies carry unscented baby wipes in their handbags for just this purpose.  In any event,,  check the handbag each night and try to remove any color transfer before it builds up or becomes more embedded in the leather.

I've gotten color transfer onto a light leather car seat from a black fabric coat and from dark jeans.   Just the act of sliding in and out of the car is enough to leave a slightly darker shadow on the edge of the car seat.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> I do it a few times (wash with vinegar in cold water).   The vinegar is supposed to 'set' the color.   If the jeans are very new or very dark,  then I'd use the vinegar 3 times and then test the fabric by running a white cloth over the jeans when they are dry.  It's not a perfect test,  but it will tell you how bad the color transfer still may be.    Color transfer seems to result from a combination of factors:  excess dye in the fabric,  friction of 2 items, and body heat (or moisture) all seem to make for the perfect storm.
> When a light handbag is worn cross body... you have all those risk factors.    Short shoulder worn handbags are a similar story.   Longer shoulder bags and handle carried handbags have less body contact and therefore less risk.   But color transfer can still happen when the bag swings against the body.    And you can get color transfer from a dark or brightly colored handbag onto lighter clothing also.
> 
> Porous leathers are at higher risk for color transfer..... Florentine and vachetta are top of the list.   Coated leathers,  like saffiano, absorb less excess dye transfer and are more easily cleaned if there is any color transfer.  Pebbled leathers are in the middle.... if you can get them cleaned off quickly and the color transfer isn't too bad,  the bags can usually be saved.   Some ladies carry unscented baby wipes in their handbags for just this purpose.  In any event,,  check the handbag each night and try to remove any color transfer before it builds up or becomes more embedded in the leather.
> 
> I've gotten color transfer onto a light leather car seat from a black fabric coat and from dark jeans.   Just the act of sliding in and out of the car is enough to leave a slightly darker shadow on the edge of the car seat.


I work at home and sit on a stool at my kitchen island.  Because the stool is a wood top, it can feel cold in the winter so I fold a hand towel and sit on that.  I was amazed how much color transfer was still coming out of my jeans that I have had for at least 3 years!   Makes me wonder how much dye our body is absorbing from these jeans!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the Thea Feed bag from the Q in pale blue. I don't have a pic as I don't want to take her out of the plastic yet. Trying to decide if I should keep her. Here is a stock photo from the Q. The color is gorgeous but out of my normal range of colors. The bag size is perfect and the shape works well as I love hobos and bucket bags..... I might keep her but need to think on it. Any thoughts ladies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378544


I really like the shape of that bag and the color is very pretty. I think it would be a great spring and summer bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered the Thea Feed bag from the Q in pale blue. I don't have a pic as I don't want to take her out of the plastic yet. Trying to decide if I should keep her. Here is a stock photo from the Q. The color is gorgeous but out of my normal range of colors. The bag size is perfect and the shape works well as I love hobos and bucket bags..... I might keep her but need to think on it. Any thoughts ladies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378544


My daughter says she loves the pale blue. But Dooney also has Sky blue and French blue. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I work at home and sit on a stool at my kitchen island.  Because the stool is a wood top, it can feel cold in the winter so I fold a hand towel and sit on that.  I was amazed how much color transfer was still coming out of my jeans that I have had for at least 3 years!   Makes me wonder how much dye our body is absorbing from these jeans!



It's scary,  isn't it.  Many people I know wash all their new clothing before wearing.... to remove excess dye and any surface germs that might have been picked up in the manufacturing or distribution process.   If the item is washable,  like underware, socks, T shirts, pants,  then I do wash them when they are brand new... light and dark colors separately,  of course.  Outerware or dry clean only things don't get prewashed,  but I wish that I could wash them too.  Just thinking about dry cleaning chemicals makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## BadWolf10

I made a decision!! I stopped at the Dooney store and they had the Thea in stock @ 50% off for the weekend. So I picked up the sky blue.  Pale blue was pretty but this is more my blue. Love it and loving the price!


----------



## momjules

Oh my goodness! The bag and color is beautiful! 
I’ve been thinking about this bag. I haven’t seen it in person.
Please let everyone know if it is big enough and how the handle works for you.
Lucky. Lucky you!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Oh my goodness! The bag and color is beautiful!
> I’ve been thinking about this bag. I haven’t seen it in person.
> Please let everyone know if it is big enough and how the handle works for you.
> Lucky. Lucky you!


The bag size is perfect! It fits everything I need and then some without being too big. I love the strap drop too. It hits just right,  not too tight under the arm but not too low. I love this color too. Hubby said it reminds him of spring, so I said that's perfect! Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful new handbag for spring. Enjoy your new Thea.   You've inspired me to find my Caribbean blue Dooney.


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey @BadWolf10, your blue Thea is SO pretty!! I backed off this one but after seeing yours....oh my!
How do you feel about the width of the strap?


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @BadWolf10, your blue Thea is SO pretty!! I backed off this one but after seeing yours....oh my!
> How do you feel about the width of the strap?


I don't mind it at all. It reminds me of the Kendall strap, thin but sturdy. It sits nicely on the shoulder and doesn't dig in at all.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't mind it at all. It reminds me of the Kendall strap, thin but sturdy. It sits nicely on the shoulder and doesn't dig in at all.


Great! That seals the deal - it is back on my want list. Thanks so much for your beautiful pic, & hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok I really have to slow down my shopping, I think I have already met my annual quota and its March lol!! 

QVC has this Beacon woven zip tote. I had to order in natural. So unique!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok I really have to slow down my shopping, I think I have already met my annual quota and its March lol!!
> 
> QVC has this Beacon woven zip tote. I had to order in natural. So unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381501


BW:  your collection is growing and growing.  Enjoy your new Teacon woven tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok I really have to slow down my shopping, I think I have already met my annual quota and its March lol!!
> 
> QVC has this Beacon woven zip tote. I had to order in natural. So unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381501


Congrats BW!
And don't forget, Dooney will be the Today's Special on HSN on the 31st! I can't wait to see what it will be!


----------



## Lilybarb

I had completely forgotten about this Trina satchel order. I have a couple of flo satchels on the way & I was all excited when I picked the box up at the PO cause I thought it was one of the florentines. Duh.
It is a little darker than it appears (in plum). Do ya’ll think it looks like a 4 season bag, or fall/winter?


----------



## momjules

When is the next big sale?
I need to order a new bag! Or two?


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> I had completely forgotten about this Trina satchel order. I have a couple of flo satchels on the way & I was all excited when I picked the box up at the PO cause I thought it was one of the florentines. Duh.
> It is a little darker than it appears (in plum). Do ya’ll think it looks like a 4 season bag, or fall/winter?


I think she would work all year with the right outfits


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> I had completely forgotten about this Trina satchel order. I have a couple of flo satchels on the way & I was all excited when I picked the box up at the PO cause I thought it was one of the florentines. Duh.
> It is a little darker than it appears (in plum). Do ya’ll think it looks like a 4 season bag, or fall/winter?


LB:  I love the Trina satchel and your plum color one is beautiful.   Since I have a lot of handbags,   I use plum in fall and winter and lighter shades in spring and summer.   But.... I do that to force myself to rotate and use more of my handbags.  You can wear any color any time of year.  I think the key is to have an outfit that looks as if you gave it some thought when you put it together.   So,  if your top has shades of purple/lavender then the plum will look lovely.  Or you can consider it a neutral and wear it with whatever combination of colors makes you happy. I think the plum with white or bone or yellow or pink or pale green or pale blue would be a lovely combination.   
I'd save the plum for fall and winter if you are wearing it with outfits of all darker colors.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I had completely forgotten about this Trina satchel order. I have a couple of flo satchels on the way & I was all excited when I picked the box up at the PO cause I thought it was one of the florentines. Duh.
> It is a little darker than it appears (in plum). Do ya’ll think it looks like a 4 season bag, or fall/winter?


Hi LB!
Trina is beautiful! What a fun "surprise" unboxing! Keeping in mind I carry red bags all year, I'd say plum can be worn all year also. If I had the variety of colors you and @lavenderjunkie have, I like her way of using brighter colors in the Spring/Summer as a way to make her rotate her bags.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> ...I think the plum with white or bone or yellow or pink or pale green or pale blue would be a lovely combination.
> .


LJ, that about covers the spectrum.  
Plum will go all year. Thanks!


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, the intent was for a bag that will go all year - thank you for confirmation. I do have summer and winter specific bags (waay too many) but because those specific bags outnumber  the months of each season so badly, I’m now trying to purchase more bags that will look good 4 seasons. Does that make sense??
Plus it will be the only plum bag after I get rid of the plum cb that I don’t care for.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I think she would work all year with the right outfits


Oh Badwolf, I don’t really have outfits anymore (I’m sooo sorry to say). Health issues keep me in athletic shoes only, so it’s jeans and a top. A scarf sometimes, jewelry always and HOT bag always is the closest I get to an outfit in this part of my life. (Not whining, thankful!)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Oh Badwolf, I don’t really have outfits anymore (I’m sooo sorry to say). Health issues keep me in athletic shoes only, so it’s jeans and a top. A scarf sometimes, jewelry always and HOT bag always is the closest I get to an outfit in this part of my life. (Not whining, thankful!)


That describes the day to day outfit for many of us.     Pair you plum Trina with a light color T shirt and it's a perfect spring/summer outfit.  Pair it with a dark, long sleeve T or Turtleneck and it's a fall/winter handbag.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> That describes the day to day outfit for many of us.     Pair you plum Trina with a light color T shirt and it's a perfect spring/summer outfit.  Pair it with a dark, long sleeve T or Turtleneck and it's a fall/winter handbag.


That’s a 4 season bag!
I do miss my heels and dresses with hose sometimes....I liked my shoes too much.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Oh Badwolf, I don’t really have outfits anymore (I’m sooo sorry to say). Health issues keep me in athletic shoes only, so it’s jeans and a top. A scarf sometimes, jewelry always and HOT bag always is the closest I get to an outfit in this part of my life. (Not whining, thankful!)


Lol, me too girl. I'm a leggings and jeans girl. I don't even own dress shoes anymore lol, just flip flops and tennis shoes. And lots of cotton shirts. My bag is usually my pop of color or statement.


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, me too girl. I'm a leggings and jeans girl. I don't even own dress shoes anymore lol, just flip flops and tennis shoes. And lots of cotton shirts. My bag is usually my pop of color or statement.


Flip flops is what I call them too! We’re telling our ages. And you mentioned cotton—yes yes & yes!


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok I really have to slow down my shopping, I think I have already met my annual quota and its March lol!!
> 
> QVC has this Beacon woven zip tote. I had to order in natural. So unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381501


So. She is a bust. So disappointed. The "woven" texture does not look woven at all. More like a zig zag embossing. I expected something like the Claremont woven texture from a couple seasons ago. The strap drop is very short, not a shoulder bag at all. The leather trim is gorgeous, so I think the regular Beacon line would be nice. But this seems like more of a satchel than a tote. Oh well.  [emoji22]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So. She is a bust. So disappointed. The "woven" texture does not look woven at all. More like a zig zag embossing. I expected something like the Claremont woven texture from a couple seasons ago. The strap drop is very short, not a shoulder bag at all. The leather trim is gorgeous, so I think the regular Beacon line would be nice. But this seems like more of a satchel than a tote. Oh well.  [emoji22]


BW:  sorry the new handbag didn't work out for you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So. She is a bust. So disappointed. The "woven" texture does not look woven at all. More like a zig zag embossing. I expected something like the Claremont woven texture from a couple seasons ago. The strap drop is very short, not a shoulder bag at all. The leather trim is gorgeous, so I think the regular Beacon line would be nice. But this seems like more of a satchel than a tote. Oh well.  [emoji22]


Hi BW,
I sorry it didn't work out. I was wondering what the woven texture would look like IRL. Oh well, moving on....Next!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> So. She is a bust. So disappointed. The "woven" texture does not look woven at all. More like a zig zag embossing. I expected something like the Claremont woven texture from a couple seasons ago. The strap drop is very short, not a shoulder bag at all. The leather trim is gorgeous, so I think the regular Beacon line would be nice. But this seems like more of a satchel than a tote. Oh well.  [emoji22]


Oh dear. Sorry it was a bust. I didn’t like the woven faux woven business either. It appears so nice on tv, but in hand so different.


----------



## swags

Pebbled Willa in stone. I’m so happy with this bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Pebbled Willa in stone. I’m so happy with this bag!


Lovely.  I like the contrast of the trim with the stone grey color.  Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## fendifemale

swags said:


> After looking at my own photo, I saw that one part of the front panel was sticking out and not the same as the other side. I contacted QVC and sent it back. This was the third bag I had ordered as two priors each had a dent. I am tired of them presenting beautiful perfect bags and not receiving a beautiful perfect bag. This one was not meant to be.



Qvc is horrible.


----------



## fendifemale

Might be going back though...


----------



## MrsKC

Here is Ms. Cooper! She is lovely and perfect and has found a home!
When I put her on my shoulder she doesn’t seem as heavy as my other larger flos. But, it is going to be a few days until she gets carried— rain for the next three days.

As and aside—gosh I just don’t have space for any more bags! It was a struggle to find room for her....


----------



## momjules

Hi!
She is a beauty!!
I have this bag in pebble leather in chocolate.
I am waiting for a good sale to buy one in floretene leather!
Great color?


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4406889
> 
> Might be going back though...


Hi FF! 
She beautiful! Why might she be going back?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here is Ms. Cooper! She is lovely and perfect and has found a home!
> When I put her on my shoulder she doesn’t seem as heavy as my other larger flos. But, it is going to be a few days until she gets carried— rain for the next three days.
> 
> As and aside—gosh I just don’t have space for any more bags! It was a struggle to find room for her....


Hi KC!
 So happy she's lovely, perfect, and in her new home!  She is beautiful! She's worth rearranging your closet for! Enjoy!


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi FF!
> She beautiful! Why might she be going back?


Thank you! She's really creased up. This is the second bag they've sent me thats creased. It seems like if it's not pebbled leather they dont know how to package properly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> Thank you! She's really creased up. This is the second bag they've sent me thats creased. It seems like if it's not pebbled leather they dont know how to package properly.


Dang! I didn't notice the creases, but I'm sure they're glaring IRL. I'm not as picky as I used to be, but if there's even a small flaw or something that does bother me, that's all my eyes will be drawn to every time I carry the bag so it has to go back. If you keep it, I hope you enjoying carrying it, and if you send it back, I hope you get something without flaws!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Stuff her (towels work well) and let her rest.  A light 'treatment' with a warm blow dryer (not hot) held at least 8 inches away from the leather,  might help relax the creases.
Also hanging the bag by the strap, will let gravity do some of the work.
You could add two (unopened  )   8 oz. cans of soup or vegetables to the inside for extra weight and hang the bag over a chair.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hi!
> She is a beauty!!
> I have this bag in pebble leather in chocolate.
> I am waiting for a good sale to buy one in floretene leather!
> Great color?


I got this one from QVC and they have marked it down to $249–so the price was pretty good .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> So happy she's lovely, perfect, and in her new home!  She is beautiful! She's worth rearranging your closet for! Enjoy!


Thanks RN! I need to do more than re-arrange. I need to purge! Have a blessed Easter weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> *Have a blessed Easter weekend. *


You too!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Here is Ms. Cooper! She is lovely and perfect and has found a home!
> When I put her on my shoulder she doesn’t seem as heavy as my other larger flos. But, it is going to be a few days until she gets carried— rain for the next three days.
> 
> As and aside—gosh I just don’t have space for any more bags! It was a struggle to find room for her....


Bag twins!!  Gorgeous!! I love that Cooper is lighter than other Florentine hobos. I hope you love her!


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> Stuff her (towels work well) and let her rest.  A light 'treatment' with a warm blow dryer (not hot) held at least 8 inches away from the leather,  might help relax the creases.
> Also hanging the bag by the strap, will let gravity do some of the work.
> You could add two (unopened  )   8 oz. cans of soup or vegetables to the inside for extra weight and hang the bag over a chair.



Thank you! I will try that.


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Dang! I didn't notice the creases, but I'm sure they're glaring IRL. I'm not as picky as I used to be, but if there's even a small flaw or something that does bother me, that's all my eyes will be drawn to every time I carry the bag so it has to go back. If you keep it, I hope you enjoying carrying it, and if you send it back, I hope you get something without flaws!



I'll give it a go. Maybe a night on the town will change my mind.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Two things...I only buy new releases from Q because it seems after a month or two you only get other people’s returns which are the bags that have bee returned for creases and scratches and all kinds of issues.  Besides, unless it is an exclusive, I know I can always get it on sale from Dooney.com eventually and get free shipping.  

Lovely Cooper.  I might need one in my life.  Found the new Pebbled Cooper Drawstring on Dooney.com this morning.  Interesting bag.  But I like the hobo.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Bag twins!!  Gorgeous!! I love that Cooper is lighter than other Florentine hobos. I hope you love her!


I do love her, your pictures inspired me. I have slowed way way down on the bag buying, so now purchases are ones that I really really want. I am happy with this purchase.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Two things...I only buy new releases from Q because it seems after a month or two you only get other people’s returns which are the bags that have bee returned for creases and scratches and all kinds of issues.  Besides, unless it is an exclusive, I know I can always get it on sale from Dooney.com eventually and get free shipping.
> 
> Lovely Cooper.  I might need one in my life.  Found the new Pebbled Cooper Drawstring on Dooney.com this morning.  Interesting bag.  But I like the hobo.


Yes, purchasing this one from QVC when the style had been out a while was a gamble—but the shipping was free and I was prepared to send her back if I needed to.   Cooper drawstring?? Hmm....I need to see what that looks like.....


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Yes, purchasing this one from QVC when the style had been out a while was a gamble—but the shipping was free and I was prepared to send her back if I needed to.   Cooper drawstring?? Hmm....I need to see what that looks like.....


@MrsKC, Cooper drawstring on the Dooney website is very pretty color but I just dunno...it looks a little too something. Too busy perhaps?
I'm with you on backing off ordering more bags - & it's killing me with this sale going on - but I have no more room until I MAKE room plus I gave 4 fistfuls of $ to the dentist yesterday, with more dental expense to come soon (root canal vs. extraction) but there will be other sales and always another bag I feel I have to have.  It's good thing to get more picky about purchases.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @MrsKC, Cooper drawstring on the Dooney website is very pretty color but I just dunno...it looks a little too something. Too busy perhaps?
> I'm with you on backing off ordering more bags - & it's killing me with this sale going on - but I have no more room until I MAKE room plus I gave 4 fistfuls of $ to the dentist yesterday, with more dental expense to come soon (root canal vs. extraction) but there will be other sales and always another bag I feel I have to have.  It's good thing to get more picky about purchases.


*LB:*  I think it's the tassels and the zipper pockets and zipper pulls all forming vertical lines on the front of the cooper drawstring.  It might be a more balanced look in real life.  In the photo all these trim accents stand out.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> @MrsKC, Cooper drawstring on the Dooney website is very pretty color but I just dunno...it looks a little too something. Too busy perhaps?
> I'm with you on backing off ordering more bags - & it's killing me with this sale going on - but I have no more room until I MAKE room plus I gave 4 fistfuls of $ to the dentist yesterday, with more dental expense to come soon (root canal vs. extraction) but there will be other sales and always another bag I feel I have to have.  It's good thing to get more picky about purchases.


Ugg the dentist......not a place I like to go and it def is pricey $$$. The last time I need an extraction I paid extra for the oral surgeon to do it and give me IV sedation. Insc would not cover that part, but I did not care , I just didn’t want to remember it!! 
I wish you the best during this time. Maybe when the fun is all over there will be something on sale that is on your bucket (or banquet) list that you can make room for .


----------



## Lilybarb

MrsKC said:


> Ugg the dentist......not a place I like to go and it def is pricey $$$. The last time I need an extraction I paid extra for the oral surgeon to do it and give me IV sedation. Insc would not cover that part, but I did not care , I just didn’t want to remember it!!
> I wish you the best during this time. Maybe when the fun is all over there will be something on sale that is on your bucket (or banquet) list that you can make room for .


Ah sedation!! Something I had not considered. Thanks for the tip!
And yes, it isn't like Dooney is going out of business any time soon.


----------



## BadWolf10

I have looked over my collection and decided to sell something. With those funds I picked up Eva Braid Drawstring in steel blue for 60% off. I love leather, but I love the lightweight durability of the coated cotton. I am loving carrying this bag.


----------



## Lilybarb

Another beautiful drawstring @BadWolf10. I can understand why you're enjoying it so much!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Another beautiful drawstring @BadWolf10. I can understand why you're enjoying it so much!


I do love a good drawstring [emoji2]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I do love a good drawstring [emoji2]


And you always pick out the prettiest ones! 
Do you have a count on the number of drawstrings?


----------



## Lilybarb

I didn't purchase any bags during the sale but I snagged this cosmetic bag as a gift to myself. Every year on the anniversary of my spinal surgery I get something, big or small, it doesn't matter. I've racked up three nice cosmetic bags so I'm going to pitch out all my trashy ones which will make room with room to spare. Dooney duck came with package.


----------



## anitalilac

Lilybarb said:


> I didn't purchase any bags during the sale but I snagged this cosmetic bag as a gift to myself. Every year on the anniversary of my spinal surgery I get something, big or small, it doesn't matter. I've racked up three nice cosmetic bags so I'm going to pitch out all my trashy ones which will make room with room to spare. Dooney duck came with package.


That's beautiful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> I didn't purchase any bags during the sale but I snagged this cosmetic bag as a gift to myself. Every year on the anniversary of my spinal surgery I get something, big or small, it doesn't matter. I've racked up three nice cosmetic bags so I'm going to pitch out all my trashy ones which will make room with room to spare. Dooney duck came with package.


I love that print.  Enjoy your welcome to spring and 'anniversary' present.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I have looked over my collection and decided to sell something. With those funds I picked up Eva Braid Drawstring in steel blue for 60% off. I love leather, but I love the lightweight durability of the coated cotton. I am loving carrying this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413265


Beautiful color and I love the braided strap treatment.  Enjoy your new DS.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I didn't purchase any bags during the sale but I snagged this cosmetic bag as a gift to myself. Every year on the anniversary of my spinal surgery I get something, big or small, it doesn't matter. I've racked up three nice cosmetic bags so I'm going to pitch out all my trashy ones which will make room with room to spare. Dooney duck came with package.


I love your anniversary gift! I just may have to drive to Livermore soon to get something cute like that to fit inside my bag. (Because you know I'm always going to carry a red bag no matter how hard I try! ) 
Wishing you good health!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> I didn't purchase any bags during the sale but I snagged this cosmetic bag as a gift to myself. Every year on the anniversary of my spinal surgery I get something, big or small, it doesn't matter. I've racked up three nice cosmetic bags so I'm going to pitch out all my trashy ones which will make room with room to spare. Dooney duck came with package.


Super cute!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Thank you so much Ladies!


----------



## Lilybarb

My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
@RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
> @RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.


I was imagining a baby produced when a tortoise and a duck mated. I'm glad I was wrong! That pink is amazing. It would be nicer in softer leather.


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> I was imagining a baby produced when a tortoise and a duck mated. I'm glad I was wrong! That pink is amazing. It would be nicer in softer leather.


Agreed - saffiano just not my fav.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I’ve wanted a Disney Haunted Mansion wallpaper bag since they first came out quite a few years ago. I didn’t get around to pulling the trigger until I saw that they changed the HM collection to a design of cartoon versions of the characters from the ride. I stalked the previous HM wallpaper collection bags until they went on clearance, and snagged the very last hobo from the Disney website.

She arrived pristine and perfectly wrapped. I couldn’t be happier! Hope you all had a great Mother’s Day and good rest of your week.


----------



## Lilybarb

@ChevaliereNoir, there is something about that design that is just elegant - even the little owls!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
> @RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.



I love this duck! Is it still available?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
> @RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.


Hi LB! 
What a great Mother's Day haul! I know what you mean about the stiffness of saffiano. Pebble leather is my first choice,  and I love the elegance of Florentine leather. But I love saffiano for my lifestyle of riding crowded buses and driving grandkids around. My mini Bennett has been through a lot in the short time I've had it.

 The tortoise duck fob is beautiful! I'm happy you took a chance and bought it sight unseen.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The "Dooney emblem"  was a tortoise duck on the front of handbags for several collections some years ago.  I have several bags from the Fairfield collection (which was all leather) that had the tortoise duck glued on in place of the square metal plaque.   The ducks sometimes wandered away, and you were lucky if you found yours on the car floor or in the dust bag.  So,  I learned to put a thin line of crazy glue or clean nail polish between the tortoise and the metal outline.   This seemed to solve the problem.

They also had a canvas collection with multiple duck print that was part of the group, I think.   I never saw a tortoise fob before you posted.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> I love this duck! Is it still available?


Last time I was on ILD it was.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> What a great Mother's Day haul! I know what you mean about the stiffness of saffiano. Pebble leather is my first choice,  and I love the elegance of Florentine leather. But I love saffiano for my lifestyle of riding crowded buses and driving grandkids around. My mini Bennett has been through a lot in the short time I've had it.
> 
> The tortoise duck fob is beautiful! I'm happy you took a chance and bought it sight unseen.


I thought of you when I opened it (still disappointed Macy's didn't have that fob).  Saffiano will definitely take a beating & keep on ticking, looking like brand new so your preference is understandable for sure.  It takes dye beautifully so red saffiano - oh my! 
Edited typos


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
> @RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.


The fuchsia is so pretty and love that duck fob! Are you sending saffiano back? I picked up a saffiano cooper in Red at the outlet, I haven't posted her yet, but the red is so bright and gorgeous. Saffiano is a bit stiffer,  it does soften over time, not quite like pebble of course, but it becomes more pliable and flexible. I also prefer pebble over any other leather, but I couldn't pass up that red. I will post a pic later. I am glad you loved the bone cooper tho[emoji2]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> The fuchsia is so pretty and love that duck fob! Are you sending saffiano back? I picked up a saffiano cooper in Red at the outlet, I haven't posted her yet, but the red is so bright and gorgeous. Saffiano is a bit stiffer,  it does soften over time, not quite like pebble of course, but it becomes more pliable and flexible. I also prefer pebble over any other leather, but I couldn't pass up that red. I will post a pic later. I am glad you loved the bone cooper tho[emoji2]


No @BadWolf10, not sending the saffiiano back mainly because it's fuchsia  and there's no pebble - or at least at the time of ordering  - in that color. Love the bone.
Looking forward to that red Cooper,  though I probably really shouldn't look at because  once  I see it.... well you know.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> No @BadWolf10, not sending the saffiiano back mainly because it's fuchsia [emoji2] and there's no pebble - or at least at the time of ordering  - in that color. Love the bone.
> Looking forward to that red Cooper,  though I probably really shouldn't look at because  once  I see it.... well you know.


Oh, I know lol.[emoji6]  I will post pics later today


----------



## BadWolf10

I couldn't resist this Red saffiano Cooper from the outlet [emoji173] I wish the picture could accurately show the color. It's a saturated gorgeous red. And I found a NWT Geranium McKenzie Smooth Hobo with accessories on eBay for an amazing price. [emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I thought of you when I opened it (still disappointed Macy's didn't have that fob).  Saffiano will definitely take a beating & keep on ticking, looking like brand new so your preference is understandable for sure.  It takes dye beautifully so red saffiano - oh my!
> Edited typos


I was a little disappointed about Macy's too. Before I went to Macy's I made the mistake of mentally placing where I'd attach the fob on my bag, knowing full well not to get my hopes up. I'm okay with it now. I'm going to hang out with my DD and grandchildren this weekend instead of going to SF. My DD is taking my oldest granddaughter shopping at the Great Mall in Milpitas for an eighth grade graduation dress. They don't have a Dooney outlet store but they do have MK. I'm hoping to find a cute fob or wallet. (No! No wallet! I need to keep repeating: "I don't need another wallet! I love my MK chain embossed wallet!" )
I agree! Red saffiano is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I couldn't resist this Red saffiano Cooper from the outlet [emoji173] I wish the picture could accurately show the color. It's a saturated gorgeous red. And I found a NWT Geranium McKenzie Smooth Hobo with accessories on eBay for an amazing price. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434232


Hi BW!
 I can see why you couldn't resist the red saffiano Cooper! She's a beautiful red, even in your pictures!

And congrats on a great ebay score! The hobo and accessory look like they're in perfect NWT condition!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I couldn't resist this Red saffiano Cooper from the outlet [emoji173] I wish the picture could accurately show the color. It's a saturated gorgeous red. And I found a NWT Geranium McKenzie Smooth Hobo with accessories on eBay for an amazing price. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434232


OH WOW!! Let me put my eyes back in my head now.....darn that saffiano.....it takes color so much better than pebble leather! And is there such a thing as a _bad Cooper? _Of course now I have rethink this saffiano issue - gee thanks a lot. 
Great Ebay find too - thanks so much for posting. You knocked it out of the ballpark with both!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I was a little disappointed about Macy's too. Before I went to Macy's I made the mistake of mentally placing where I'd attach the fob on my bag, knowing full well not to get my hopes up. I'm okay with it now. I'm going to hang out with my DD and grandchildren this weekend instead of going to SF. My DD is taking my oldest granddaughter shopping at the Great Mall in Milpitas for an eighth grade graduation dress. They don't have a Dooney outlet store but they do have MK. I'm hoping to find a cute fob or wallet. (No! No wallet! I need to keep repeating: "I don't need another wallet! I love my MK chain embossed wallet!" )
> I agree! Red saffiano is beautiful!


Hoping you can find one at MK too. Shopping for 8th grade graduation  - what fun!! Do you remember yours? We had to have our dresses handmade  - I can't imagine what that would cost nowadays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Hoping you can find one at MK too. Shopping for 8th grade graduation  - what fun!! Do you remember yours? We had to have our dresses handmade  - I can't imagine what that would cost nowadays!


I do remember mine!  We had to wear a white dress. My mom always made our special occasion dresses. (For my sister and me.) I remember going to Montgomery Wards and looking through several pages of McCall and Simplicity books to pick out the pattern for my dress. It was a white A line dress with long lace bell sleeves.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I do remember mine!  We had to wear a white dress. My mom always made our special occasion dresses. (For my sister and me.) I remember going to Montgomery Wards and looking through several pages of McCall and Simplicity books to pick out the pattern for my dress. It was a white A line dress with long lace bell sleeves.


I'd follow up on this but afraid we would get reprimanded.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I couldn't resist this Red saffiano Cooper from the outlet [emoji173] I wish the picture could accurately show the color. It's a saturated gorgeous red. And I found a NWT Geranium McKenzie Smooth Hobo with accessories on eBay for an amazing price. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434232


Those are such happy bags! I have the smooth leather in Taupe and I think the other one is Fushia? It’s been 2.5 yrs and still in the plastic . However, I really am planning to get it out.
I am leaving my position in academia (which I worked remotely most often) and transitioning back to a healthcare setting. This means fun outfits and bags will get used. My hobos will come out of storage .
You will love the McKenzie!
I really like your Cooper too! We have had way too much rain for me to wear mine yet (its flo).
Hope you have a great weekend RN!


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> My Mother's Day goodies arrived. @BadWolf10, the fuchsia is as bright as Dooney's pic. The color is gorgeous but I can't help it, I still prefer the flexibility of pebble or flo over saffiano stiffness. The bone pebble leather will go nicely I think with the bone AWL bucket bag.
> @RuedeNesle, I didn't want to say anything about this fob until it arrived because there is no pic of this on ILD. It is the Tortoise Duck. I cannot understand a retailer trying to sell anything without a photo but some people will buy anything.    Seriously tho, I researched and looked and looked some more for a charm with this name until I finally found a description, but still no pic. Thankfully it arrived exactly as described. It's quite lovely, plus the name looks nice written out on the back.


Those are so fun!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Those are such happy bags! I have the smooth leather in Taupe and I think the other one is Fushia? It’s been 2.5 yrs and still in the plastic . However, I really am planning to get it out.
> I am leaving my position in academia (which I worked remotely most often) and transitioning back to a healthcare setting. This means fun outfits and bags will get used. My hobos will come out of storage .
> You will love the McKenzie!
> I really like your Cooper too! We have had way too much rain for me to wear mine yet (its flo).
> Hope you have a great weekend RN!


Thanks!! Congrats on your new job adventure!! I hope you get to use those great hobos!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks!! Congrats on your new job adventure!! I hope you get to use those great hobos!! Have a great weekend!


Thank you BW! I. Am excited. I have worked for them before and it was my “favorite job ever.” I am thrilled to be back! Enjoy your weekend—hope all is well ,


----------



## Lilybarb

The rest of my belated mother's day presents got here.  Ordering an item on 5/9 and receiving it on 5/21 seems like an extraordinarily LONG time.
The saffiiano pouch goes perfectly with it yay! I love the colors - I just wouldn't want a full size bag in it.
I reread this & I sound kind of whiny - sorry. Just hot and tired.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> The rest of my belated mother's day presents got here.  Ordering an item on 5/9 and receiving it on 5/21 seems like an extraordinarily LONG time.
> The saffiiano pouch goes perfectly with it yay! I love the colors - I just wouldn't want a full size bag in it.
> I reread this & I sound kind of whiny - sorry. Just hot and tired.


*LB*:  enjoy your mother's day presents.  Love the happy colors.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> The rest of my belated mother's day presents got here.  Ordering an item on 5/9 and receiving it on 5/21 seems like an extraordinarily LONG time.
> The saffiiano pouch goes perfectly with it yay! I love the colors - I just wouldn't want a full size bag in it.
> I reread this & I sound kind of whiny - sorry. Just hot and tired.


What a cute bag and wallet! I'm with you, I love the colors and think it's cute for me in a small bag.
Not whiny at all! It doesn't make sense that a package from anyone, anywhere in the U.S. should take so long.
Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> What a cute bag and wallet! I'm with you, I love the colors and think it's cute for me in a small bag.
> Not whiny at all! It doesn't make sense that a package from anyone, anywhere in the U.S. should take so long.
> Enjoy your new beauties!


Thank you so much for your confirmation Rue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took a spontaneous trip to Livermore this morning. It was sunny and I felt like taking a drive. I'm happy with my current handbag and wallet, (and I bought a Kipling fob last Saturday at the Great Mall in Milpitas), so I just wanted to walk around the outlet and enjoy the morning. Coincidentally, my DB key fob chain broke this morning.  I fixed it, but it gave me an excuse to buy a backup fob. I bought a Dooney duck fob for $19.99. I put it on my bag for the picture but It will be inside my bag with my house keys attached.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Took a spontaneous trip to Livermore this morning. It was sunny and I felt like taking a drive. I'm happy with my current handbag and wallet, (and I bought a Kipling fob last Saturday at the Great Mall in Milpitas), so I just wanted to walk around the outlet and enjoy the morning. Coincidentally, my DB key fob chain broke this morning.  I fixed it, but it gave me an excuse to buy a backup fob. I bought a Dooney duck fob for $19.99. I put it on my bag for the picture but It will be inside my bag with my house keys attached.
> View attachment 4442840


Looking good!
It broke?? Oh no. Did it come straight from Dooney? Glad you are getting into the charms tho - it's a fun addiction.


----------



## Lilybarb

Does anyone know the difference in Gretta and Blakely?  I can't understand why there are 2 names for the same signature design and same bag material (coated cotton).  What am I missing?

 I ordered the drawstring on the 25%off sale, deciding on it vs. the oyster Cooper mainly because I dilly-dallied around & I watched the drawstring completely disappear off of ILD & didn't want to lose it on Dooney.com too. A new prerequisite that I'll try to stick with is that no seasonal only bags will be ordered - all must be 4 season bags / bag colors. That should slow the roll (I think, I hope). Am truly waiting for a Cameron satchel in red tho.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Looking good!
> It broke?? Oh no. Did it come straight from Dooney? Glad you are getting into the charms tho - it's a fun addiction.


Thanks LB!
I bought it at least 7 years ago on dooney.com. (Back in the old QVC Dooney forum days, before I joined TPF in January, 2013.) I keep it hooked in whatever bag I'm carrying on the key leash or a zipper pull if there's no leash. I lock and unlock the house doors without detaching it from the bag. I guess that caused the ring that attaches the chain to the hook to separate a little. When I pulled it out yesterday morning I thought the chain broke until I looked at it completely and saw I just had to put the first link back on the ring.  I need to get pliers and squeeze it together. In the meantime I'm using the new fob.
Yes! Fob collecting is a fun addiction!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the look of the Dooney duck fob/key ring.
For me,  it would add too much weight to my handbag,  but
I will appreciate looking at every else's pictures.


----------



## Lilybarb

Ohhhhh. Yes just ring. Bless your heart, you even went to the trouble to photograph it. Ya know I never thought about attaching a chain like that - novel idea.  I rarely use Dooney's key fobs because they're attached so far down the inside of the bag that it's difficult to dig down that far if your bag is loaded up. Wish they'd attach to the bag closer to the top. Have a good weekend Rue.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  geranium is a great color.   So cheerful.  Enjoy your


Lilybarb said:


> Ohhhhh. Yes just ring. Bless your heart, you even went to the trouble to photograph it. Ya know I never thought about attaching a chain like that - novel idea.  I rarely use Dooney's key fobs because they're attached so far down the inside of the bag that it's difficult to dig down that far if your bag is loaded up. Wish they'd attach to the bag closer to the top. Have a good weekend Rue.


Funny,  I prefer the Dooney key leash to other brands.   I like the fact that it's longer.  I usually remove my keys before using them and then reattach them to the key leash.   I find the shorter and stiffer key leashes on other brands to be more difficult to handle,  especially when the handbag has a lot of stuff in it.    I guess we are lucky to have choices and options as our preferences are different.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Ohhhhh. Yes just ring. Bless your heart, you even went to the trouble to photograph it. Ya know I never thought about attaching a chain like that - novel idea.  I rarely use Dooney's key fobs because they're attached so far down the inside of the bag that it's difficult to dig down that far if your bag is loaded up. Wish they'd attach to the bag closer to the top. Have a good weekend Rue.


You too LB!


----------



## Dooneysta

RuedeNesle said:


> Took a spontaneous trip to Livermore this morning. It was sunny and I felt like taking a drive. I'm happy with my current handbag and wallet, (and I bought a Kipling fob last Saturday at the Great Mall in Milpitas), so I just wanted to walk around the outlet and enjoy the morning. Coincidentally, my DB key fob chain broke this morning.  I fixed it, but it gave me an excuse to buy a backup fob. I bought a Dooney duck fob for $19.99. I put it on my bag for the picture but It will be inside my bag with my house keys attached.
> View attachment 4442840


This is a great pic! Wish there was a store somewhere near me...and a Kipling store! My largest dog is obsessed with my gorilla fob (smaller than yours). Every time I have it on a bag I catch him sucking on it, trying to surreptitiously chew it off.
This red is so cheerful, like a sno-cone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> This is a great pic! Wish there was a store somewhere near me...and a Kipling store! My largest dog is obsessed with my gorilla fob (smaller than yours). Every time I have it on a bag I catch him sucking on it, trying to surreptitiously chew it off.
> This red is so cheerful, like a sno-cone!


Hi D!
Thanks! It's funny you mention a Kipling store. I bought the fob at the Kipling store in Milpitas, and didn't realize there is a Kipling store right across from the Dooney store in Livermore. If I had taken the picture with my back to  Dooney you would have seen Kipling. 
 I bet your dog chewing on your fob is something to see! 
Thanks again! This red is cheerful!


----------



## Lilybarb

I asked a while back if anyone knew the difference between the Blakely and Gretta lines. Well it's sooo simple but I didn't catch it till now. I already had this Gretta Tmoro wallet and ordered this Blakely drawstring which I *thought *would match. No. It's all in the *trim!*
Ah well, it's close enough & I don't _have _to be so matchy matchy all the time. I do love the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I asked a while back if anyone knew the difference between the Blakely and Gretta lines. Well it's sooo simple but I didn't catch it till now. I already had this Gretta Tmoro wallet and ordered this Blakely drawstring which I *thought *would match. No. It's all in the *trim!*
> Ah well, it's close enough & I don't _have _to be so matchy matchy all the time. I do love the bag.


Hi LB!
It's so close it's hardly noticeable. If you hadn't told me the trim was different, I would have thought the trim on your wallet was just darker because of the patina on the trim over time. As you use Blakely, the trim will patina and I think the two will look almost the same.
I love both Gretta and Blakely!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> It's so close it's hardly noticeable. If you hadn't told me the trim was different, I would have thought the trim on your wallet was just darker because of the patina on the trim over time. As you use Blakely, the trim will patina and I think the two will look almost the same.
> I love both Gretta and Blakely!


Oh you are so smart Rue! Had not considered patina! Thank you so much. I had rolled around the notion of sending it back for a Gretta Carter satchel, but I got the drawstring on that good discount, plus the trouble, plus I really drawstrings, ad. inf., so it's not happening. Thanks so much for adding the best reasons of all for not returning.  edit: and a bright yellow wallet would look cool with the bag too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> *Oh you are so smart Rue! *Had not considered patina! Thank you so much. I had rolled around the notion of sending it back for a Gretta Carter satchel, but I got the drawstring on that good discount, plus the trouble, plus I really drawstrings, ad. inf., so it's not happening. Thanks so much for adding the best reasons of all for not returning.  edit: *and a bright yellow wallet would look cool with the bag too.*


Thanks! 
Yes it would!


----------



## Dooneysta

They look great together even if the patina never catches up!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dooneysta said:


> They look great together even if the patina never catches up!


Thanks @Dooneysta!


----------



## Raellafox

My new Florentine Toscana Hobo in espresso! It's love!


----------



## Lilybarb

Raellafox said:


> My new Florentine Toscana Hobo in espresso! It's love!


@Raellafox, I love it with you!!!   Is this the large size? Toscana twins - but in bordeaux. That beauty will hold ALOT. The toscana line is is sooo luxurious. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Raellafox

Lilybarb said:


> @Raellafox, I love it with you!!!   Is this the large size? Toscana twins - but in bordeaux. That beauty will hold ALOT. The toscana line is is sooo luxurious. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!



This is the "standard size" not the large or the small! I loooove the Boudreaux I would love to get my hands on one someday! It's such a scrumptious bag


----------



## Lilybarb

Raellafox said:


> This is the "standard size" not the large or the small! I loooove the Boudreaux I would love to get my hands on one someday! It's such a scrumptious bag


Wish I had gotten your size - much more practical. Great choice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Raellafox said:


> My new Florentine Toscana Hobo in espresso! It's love!


Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

Changed from the Db75 Suki cb (carried Much Longer than had anticipated) into this All Weather tote plus breaking in the new wallet. This is a first carry of the tote & the leather looked & felt very dry when I got it out but a once over with the trusty Apple conditioner made it come alive. Love that stuff!


----------



## BocaBunny

My new Camden hobo. Loving the light weight canvas!


----------



## Lilybarb

BocaBunny said:


> My new Camden hobo. Loving the light weight canvas!


Neat looking bag! Was wondering since this new line has been released how the nylon compares to their Miramar nylon bags. I really enjoy the bags made from the that.


----------



## BocaBunny

Lilybarb said:


> Neat looking bag! Was wondering since this new line has been released how the nylon compares to their Miramar nylon bags. I really enjoy the bags made from the that.


Thanks.  This is my first Dooney in nylon so unfortunately I can’t advise.


----------



## Lilybarb

BocaBunny said:


> Thanks.  This is my first Dooney in nylon so unfortunately I can’t advise.


They are really light and easy to care for. Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## BocaBunny

Lilybarb said:


> They are really light and easy to care for. Enjoy your new treasure!


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> I asked a while back if anyone knew the difference between the Blakely and Gretta lines. Well it's sooo simple but I didn't catch it till now. I already had this Gretta Tmoro wallet and ordered this Blakely drawstring which I *thought *would match. No. It's all in the *trim!*
> Ah well, it's close enough & I don't _have _to be so matchy matchy all the time. I do love the bag.



I love it!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I love it!!!


Thanks a bunch @BadWolf10! 
You ok? Where you been?


----------



## swags

In love with magenta.
Of course a better sale has to happen after I buy it but oh well.


----------



## Bagmedic

swags said:


> In love with magenta.
> Of course a better sale has to happen after I buy it but oh well.


Love the zip zip!  Packs a mighty punch!  For some reason I only buy them in fall/winter colors.  They feel heavy in leather to me to carry in the summer.


----------



## BadWolf10

From the ILD 4th of July sale, at 70% off after all discounts. Flo Derby hobo in Red. ❤


----------



## BadWolf10

And this one.... I bought her after the ILD 4th of July sale @50% off. Logan in Cranberry. Have you ever seen a slip like this? 1 of 1, lot 999999..... weird. Anyway, I love her


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BW:  enjoy your new handbags.   I love the red Flo Derby and you can't go wrong with a Dooney cranberry drawstring either.


----------



## Punkie

Finally got my Small Tobi in Elephant from the ILD 4th of July sale ! I’m in love with this bag. The quality of dooney is just far superior and reminds my why I fell in love with the brand.


----------



## BadWolf10

Gorgeous! I love pebble grain and elepha.


Punkie said:


> Finally got my Small Tobi in Elephant from the ILD 4th of July sale ! I’m in love with this bag. The quality of dooney is just far superior and reminds my why I fell in love with the brand.



Gorgeous!! I love pebble grain and elephant is a fantastic color!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> From the ILD 4th of July sale, at 70% off after all discounts. Flo Derby hobo in Red. ❤


I love this!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> Finally got my Small Tobi in Elephant from the ILD 4th of July sale ! I’m in love with this bag. The quality of dooney is just far superior and reminds my why I fell in love with the brand.


Oh, I love your Tobi.   I recently got the Tobi in florentine, and it is the BOMB.   I love the size of that bag.


----------



## Lilybarb

Not a fan of saffiano bags but wanted a solid navy that wouldn't scratch, so I'll get over the saffiano.  The Dooney pic of this navy shows a purplish tint. No purple in it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LB:  it's very rich looking.   I like the appearance of Saffiano leather,  just prefer the feel of other leathers more.   But Saffiano is a work horse leather for a handbag or any SLG.   Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Not a fan of saffiano bags but wanted a solid navy that wouldn't scratch, so I'll get over the saffiano.  The Dooney pic of this navy shows a purplish tint. No purple in it.


Hi LB!
I agree with @lavenderjunkie, I love the look and durability of saffiano, but I love the feel of other leathers. I have a MK saffiano wallet. I carried it for about two months straight, then off and on, and it still looks as good as new. I love your new wallet!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> LB:  it's very rich looking.   I like the appearance of Saffiano leather,  just prefer the feel of other leathers more.   But Saffiano is a work horse leather for a handbag or any SLG.   Enjoy your new Dooney.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> I agree with @lavenderjunkie, I love the look and durability of saffiano, but I love the feel of other leathers. I have a MK saffiano wallet. I carried it for about two months straight, then off and on, and it still looks as good as new. I love your new wallet!


Me three - liking the feel of others. Saffiano takes color beautifully but feels so man made. I read an article posted by another member, forget which thread, about some saffiano "leathers" not being leather at all. Florentine wallets get so banged up/scratched inside the bag tho - or at least in my bag they do.


----------



## Lilybarb

The pebble leather framed wallet in black black. It is larger than I expected. Wanted it mostly for the snap change section.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

French blue pebbled Zip Zip and Small Coin Case. These are my first new D&B’s in about 15 years. I’d forgotten how much I love this pebbled leather. I may have to get more...


----------



## DaffodilDuck

ShoeSquirrel said:


> French blue pebbled Zip Zip and Small Coin Case. These are my first new D&B’s in about 15 years. I’d forgotten how much I love this pebbled leather. I may have to get more...



How glorious! They are truly handsome leathergoods. No wonder you're already planning another purchase! May I ask which brands you've been enjoying in the past 15 years? Or have you just been using your 15-year old Dooneys the whole time?


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

DaffodilDuck said:


> How glorious! They are truly handsome leathergoods. No wonder you're already planning another purchase! May I ask which brands you've been enjoying in the past 15 years? Or have you just been using your 15-year old Dooneys the whole time?


Mostly Coach with a few MK, KS, and LV. I’ve gravitated towards Coach’s 1941 line lately because those leathers are scrumptious, but now that it seems they’re winding that line down, I’ve been looking for a new place to get my leather fix. I think I’ve found it. I’m looking at maybe a Florentine for my next one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ShoeSquirrel said:


> French blue pebbled Zip Zip and Small Coin Case. These are my first new D&B’s in about 15 years. I’d forgotten how much I love this pebbled leather. I may have to get more...


Love the French Blue color and the zip zip is such a great handbag.  Enjoy your new Dooney treasures.


----------



## Campercass

Only my second Dooney, and my first Florentine, Cameron arrived today. I’m in love!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Campercass said:


> Only my second Dooney, and my first Florentine, Cameron arrived today. I’m in love!


She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Campercass said:


> Only my second Dooney, and my first Florentine, Cameron arrived today. I’m in love!


Enjoy your new Dooney treasure.


----------



## Lilybarb

Finally received the 2 of 2 wallets ordered - ILD sent it via fedx the day I called them (but it shouldn't have been necessary to call). Oakdale in chestnut. This is my first purchase of this leather, and it appears really dry but it may be just this wallet.  I'll moisturize it really well & see if it livens up.  I don't think a bag made from this leather would suit me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Finally received the 2 of 2 wallets ordered - ILD sent it via fedx the day I called them (but it shouldn't have been necessary to call). Oakdale in chestnut. This is my first purchase of this leather, and it appears really dry but it may be just this wallet.  I'll moisturize it really well & see if it livens up.  I don't think a bag made from this leather would suit me.


Hi LB!
I don't know if it's just because you said it, but it does look dry. I hope moisturizing it helps. But it looks like a nice wallet!


----------



## Katiesmama

Lovely bags and accessories, everyone!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> I don't know if it's just because you said it, but it does look dry. I hope moisturizing it helps. But it looks like a nice wallet!


Hey Rue, I'll post another pic after I clean it up.  As is, it's rather icky like it's old stock & dosen't look anywhere near as nice as the pic but I got it at a really good price otherwise I'd just send it back. At least it doesn't appear used on the inside.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Finally received the 2 of 2 wallets ordered - ILD sent it via fedx the day I called them (but it shouldn't have been necessary to call). Oakdale in chestnut. This is my first purchase of this leather, and it appears really dry but it may be just this wallet.  I'll moisturize it really well & see if it livens up.  I don't think a bag made from this leather would suit me.


LB:  love your new wallet.  I have many croco embossed Dooney handbags.... different names for different patterns (textures) used over the years.   The process they use to emboss the leather includes some kind of final 'ironing' (per Sue Clifton) to create the look (somewhat distressed, like real croco).   Sometimes there is even a coating on top,  but I don't think the Oakdale is coated.   At any rate,  moisturizing the leather seems like a good idea.   My only suggestion is to test a small area first and be sure the treatment is absorbed and also doesn't cause any issues. Better safe than sorry.
And enjoy your 'croco' wallet.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Rue, I'll post another pic after I clean it up.  As is, it's rather icky like it's old stock & dosen't look anywhere near as nice as the pic but I got it at a really good price otherwise I'd just send it back. At least it doesn't appear used on the inside.


@RuedeNesle. I cleaned up the oakdale & it looks Much Better, thank goodness! 
@lavenderjunkie, they definitely put a coating on this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle. I cleaned up the oakdale & it looks Much Better, thank goodness!
> @lavenderjunkie, they definitely put a coating on this one.


Looks great.  Enjoy.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle. I cleaned up the oakdale & it looks Much Better, thank goodness!
> @lavenderjunkie, they definitely put a coating on this one.


I love the inside!


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> I love the inside!


@whateve, Thank you - me too.    Not usually one for the exotic leathers, the difference between the outside and inside makes the wallet so different!


----------



## Lilybarb

Posted twice cannot delete space


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle. I cleaned up the oakdale & it looks Much Better, thank goodness!
> @lavenderjunkie, they definitely put a coating on this one.


YAY! I'm so happy it worked!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Campercass

Had the opportunity to stop at Vero beach outlets, and found this Belvedere leather mini Barlow in leaf.......$107!!
She’s just so stinkin cute!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Campercass said:


> Had the opportunity to stop at Vero beach outlets, and found this Belvedere leather mini Barlow in leaf.......$107!!
> She’s just so stinkin cute!


Adorable and very elegant looking too.  I like feel of the Belvedere leather and certain colors
look very rich.... your leaf bag looks amazing.   Enjoy.


----------



## Brendutch

I’m really loving this bag! Introducing the Wayfarer zip hobo in navy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> I’m really loving this bag! Introducing the Wayfarer zip hobo in navy.
> View attachment 4519261


Glad you are enjoying your new Dooney..   I like the Wayfarer collection and will probably add the large satchel to my handbag collection.   I love all the leather trim accents and the organization,  but am a little concerned that they will add a lot of weight to the handbag.  I want a nylon handbag for it's light weight.  My collection is already filled with weighty all leather Dooney satches.
Any feedback about the weight of your new hobo?


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new Dooney..   I like the Wayfarer collection and will probably add the large satchel to my handbag collection.   I love all the leather trim accents and the organization,  but am a little concerned that they will add a lot of weight to the handbag.  I want a nylon handbag for it's light weight.  My collection is already filled with weighty all leather Dooney satches.
> Any feedback about the weight of your new hobo?


It is very lightweight.  I think about a pound. I love that it has a lot of pockets: two outside, four inside plus a large zipped pocket.  However,  I would recommend to inspect the bag prior buying , since I went to Macy's to buy a black one and the strap had several scratches. I'm a Dooney girl, but like you hate the weight of the bags. I've been using the bag non stop since I bought it ( neglecting several Louis Vuitton bags and other Dooneys...).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> It is very lightweight.  I think about a pound. I love that it has a lot of pockets: two outside, four inside plus a large zipped pocket.  However,  I would recommend to inspect the bag prior buying , since I went to Macy's to buy a black one and the strap had several scratches. I'm a Dooney girl, but like you hate the weight of the bags. I've been using the bag non stop since I bought it ( neglecting several Louis Vuitton bags and other Dooneys...).


Thanks.  Continue to enjoy your new Dooney.  I'm going to add the satchel from that collection to my Dooney family.   Now I need to decide on the color.... thinking black for my first nylon Dooney so that it will be most neutral with my wardrobe.  And I love the contrast of the trim against black (or navy or dark brown).


----------



## Campercass

Mini Florentine satchel in Bordeaux. I’m in love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Campercass said:


> Mini Florentine satchel in Bordeaux. I’m in love!


She's a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Campercass said:


> Mini Florentine satchel in Bordeaux. I’m in love!


Love the color,  the style, and the leather.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## Bagmedic

ShoeSquirrel said:


> French blue pebbled Zip Zip and Small Coin Case. These are my first new D&B’s in about 15 years. I’d forgotten how much I love this pebbled leather. I may have to get more...


I love the Zip Zip in pebbled.  So durable, so roomy and so easy to carry.


----------



## Brendutch

I’m so in love with the hobo, that I decided to buy the large tote. Unfortunately, it’s going back. I don’t like the wrinkle it gets when you hang it, and it looks worse when carrying it ( because the duck plate hides ).


----------



## Lilybarb

Brendutch said:


> View attachment 4532809
> View attachment 4532810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so in love with the hobo, that I decided to buy the large tote. Unfortunately, it’s going back. I don’t like the wrinkle it gets when you hang it, and it looks worse when carrying it ( because the duck plate hides ).


Don't blame ya for returning it. Appears to be a design error.


----------



## Lilybarb

I finally got the oyster Cooper I've been longing for. Also got a red framed wallet & I enjoy the large change section to this design so much  - easier than digging around in a tight zippered pouch that so many of the wallets have. Thanks to Belk & Overstock - no Dooney.com or ILD orders from me anymore.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I finally got the oyster Cooper I've been longing for. Also got a red framed wallet & I enjoy the large change section to this design so much  - easier than digging around in a tight zippered pouch that so many of the wallets have. Thanks to Belk & Overstock - no Dooney.com or ILD orders from me anymore.


Hi LB!
I'm so happy you finally got the Cooper you've been longing for! She's beautiful!  And you know I'm lovin' that wallet! My latest MK wallet makes it easy to get change also. It's funny, because sometimes I reach for change and I don't have any because I use it so much. The trade-off is it doesn't have a billfold section. I switched wallets yesterday to one with a billfold section, but now I'm back to digging for change. Looks like your new wallet is perfect for both!


----------



## Lilybarb

Thanks Rue!  Back in the day when everyone carried cash, wallets with both useable sections were easy to find weren't they. Then the debit card happened - or I suppose that's why the designs changed. I do like to hear that "snap!" of a change pouch too. 
I thought of you when I posted the red wallet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks Rue!  Back in the day when everyone carried cash, wallets with both useable sections were easy to find weren't they. Then the debit card happened - or I suppose that's why the designs changed. I do like to hear that "snap!" of a change pouch too.
> I thought of you when I posted the red wallet.



There was a time when I needed a longer wallet to accommodate a checkbook, and lots of various store credit cards. Now I don't carry a checkbook, and I don't need as many slots, especially since I use either cash or my Debit Card. But I'm still trying to get comfortable with folding bills. I never liked folding my my money. Maybe that's from being a teller for the first five years of my 35+ years in banking.

Thanks for thinking of me! You know red always gets my attention!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> There was a time when I needed a longer wallet to accommodate a checkbook, and lots of various store credit cards. Now I don't carry a checkbook, and I don't need as many slots, especially since I use either cash or my Debit Card. But I'm still trying to get comfortable with folding bills. I never liked folding my my money. Maybe that's from being a teller for the first five years of my 35+ years in banking.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! You know red always gets my attention!


*Rue:*  not only don't I like folding my paper money,  but it bothers me when the bills aren't all facing forward and in ascending denominations.
Even banks these days have the bills every which way and often out of sequence.  Are we just supposed to take the stack and put it away without counting?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Rue:*  not only don't I like folding my paper money, * but it bothers me when the bills aren't all facing forward and in ascending denominations.*
> Even banks these days have the bills every which way and often out of sequence.  Are we just supposed to take the stack and put it away without counting?


Hi LJ! Same here! When I was a teller it was imperative to have my drawer in order. All bills face up, in the same direction. It was to help us better spot fraudulent bills. Now the bill counters detect possible fraudulent bills. When we got a strap of new bills from the vault we turned every other bill over so when we counted it to a customer we could tell if two bills were stuck together. I used to have a lot of "older" customers (probably younger than I an now. LOL!) tell me they didn't want new bills because they stuck together. My sister knows how crazy I am about my bills and she likes to give me money going every which way and out of order and she laughs when I roll my eyes and put the bills in order.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> There was a time when I needed a longer wallet to accommodate a checkbook, and lots of various store credit cards. Now I don't carry a checkbook, and I don't need as many slots, especially since I use either cash or my Debit Card. But I'm still trying to get comfortable with folding bills. I never liked folding my my money. Maybe that's from being a teller for the first five years of my 35+ years in banking.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! You know red always gets my attention!


Rue. Same here - do not like to fold my money. Same too - began in banking, went to finance (GE Credit) then to investments. Makes us a little crazy about our money.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Rue. Same here - do not like to fold my money. Same too - began in banking, went to finance (GE Credit) then to investments. Makes us a little crazy about our money.


Funny thing is that when I was younger,  none of this bothered me.  
I didn't care if my bills weren't face up.  Now,  I want to see order.  Guess there are so many things we can't control these days,  so it becomes more important to be on top of those little things that bring order to our lives in the midst of all the chaos.   But I do understand the need to turn new bills... they do stick together.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Getting back into Dooney - as soon as I entered the outlet I grabbed this beautiful Wine Cameron Guitar and I have to admit I bought it for the cool looking strap - reminds me of the new LV strap that is just made of fabric - but this strap is just sooo comfortable on and delicious leather

I know many of you do not like branding but  it does not bother me - just the thickness and quality of the strap makes me happy


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nancy in VA said:


> Getting back into Dooney - as soon as I entered the outlet I grabbed this beautiful Wine Cameron Guitar and I have to admit I bought it for the cool looking strap - reminds me of the new LV strap that is just made of fabric - but this strap is just sooo comfortable on and delicious leather
> 
> I know many of you do not like branding but  it does not bother me - just the thickness and quality of the strap makes me happy


Enjoy your new Dooney and the strap.   Remember to try the strap on other handbags to see if it works.  And you can use a shorter strap on your wine Cameron to wear it over the shoulder at times,  if that suits you.
The quality of the Dooney leather guitar strap looks amazing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nancy in VA said:


> Getting back into Dooney - as soon as I entered the outlet I grabbed this beautiful Wine Cameron Guitar and I have to admit I bought it for the cool looking strap - reminds me of the new LV strap that is just made of fabric - but this strap is just sooo comfortable on and delicious leather
> 
> I know many of you do not like branding but  it does not bother me - just the thickness and quality of the strap makes me happy


Hi Nancy!
I love your wine Cameron! Enjoy!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> I finally got the oyster Cooper I've been longing for. Also got a red framed wallet & I enjoy the large change section to this design so much  - easier than digging around in a tight zippered pouch that so many of the wallets have. Thanks to Belk & Overstock - no Dooney.com or ILD orders from me anymore.



I love the colors.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> I love the colors.


Thank you @fendifemale! I did too when I saw another member post her oyster Cooper months ago, which began my stalking of the bag. It will be a great year round carry.


----------



## Lilybarb

Nancy in VA said:


> Getting back into Dooney - as soon as I entered the outlet I grabbed this beautiful Wine Cameron Guitar and I have to admit I bought it for the cool looking strap - reminds me of the new LV strap that is just made of fabric - but this strap is just sooo comfortable on and delicious leather
> 
> I know many of you do not like branding but  it does not bother me - just the thickness and quality of the strap makes me happy


The strap looks perfect with the bag in that color! If you haven't seen it, the Pecan Tanned Beauty has a great review of the strap & what bags it'll work with on YouTube..


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lilybarb said:


> The strap looks perfect with the bag in that color! If you haven't seen it, the Pecan Tanned Beauty has a great review of the strap & what bags it'll work with on YouTube..


Thanks for the suggestion - I watched it - there is also another good U Tube video on the guitar strap by JT Wisdom and she had some success with the strap and a large bag - she is also funny with a great attitude


----------



## Lilybarb

Nancy in VA said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - I watched it - there is also another good U Tube video on the guitar strap by JT Wisdom and she had some success with the strap and a large bag - she is also funny with a great attitude


@Nancy in VA  Hey thank you - I'll check that one out!


----------



## swags

I went back and forth between red and Bordeaux on the recent TSV and finally decided on Bordeaux.
The Mila is a great everyday bag. It’s a tote but to me is also a handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I went back and forth between red and Bordeaux on the recent TSV and finally decided on Bordeaux.
> The Mila is a great everyday bag. It’s a tote but to me is also a handbag.


Enjoy your new Dooney.  I think it's a very elegant looking 'tote'.  The leather is beautiful.  I love the color you chose,  but I liked almost every color they showed ;  And from the presentations it sounded like the leather would hold up very well to the elements and regular wear and tear.  Congratulations.


----------



## fendifemale

swags said:


> I went back and forth between red and Bordeaux on the recent TSV and finally decided on Bordeaux.
> The Mila is a great everyday bag. It’s a tote but to me is also a handbag.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Rhayne

I received my first Dooney back in 2014 I believe as a gift from my husband. It's a Dillen Crossbody Satchel in the color black on black. I love it dearly and use it often. Over the past two summers I've gotten into wearing backpack style purses as I go more casual in the summer. I currently own a Jansport Disney backpack which is cute, functional and large enough to fit my Ipad. I wanted something "fancier" that could be dressed up or down. I originally wanted a Michael Kors backpack but couldn't find the color I wanted. Then I found Dooney's zip pod backpack and fell in love. It arrived yesterday but I must wait til Xmas because it's a gift from my mother. It is beautiful!

Pebble Grain Zip Pod Backpack in the color Caramel / Gold.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rhayne said:


> I received my first Dooney back in 2014 I believe as a gift from my husband. It's a Dillen Crossbody Satchel in the color black on black. I love it dearly and use it often. Over the past two summers I've gotten into wearing backpack style purses as I go more casual in the summer. I currently own a Jansport Disney backpack which is cute, functional and large enough to fit my Ipad. I wanted something "fancier" that could be dressed up or down. I originally wanted a Michael Kors backpack but couldn't find the color I wanted. Then I found Dooney's zip pod backpack and fell in love. It arrived yesterday but I must wait til Xmas because it's a gift from my mother. It is beautiful!
> 
> Pebble Grain Zip Pod Backpack in the color Caramel / Gold.
> View attachment 4589650
> View attachment 4589651
> View attachment 4589652


A beautiful gift! She'll be worth the wait!  (Not that I could wait. My family knows if they buy the Christmas gift now, and I know about it, I'm carrying it now. )

P.S. I have two Dillen CBBs  and I love both of them!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4601681


Beautiful wallet! Is that bone or oyster?


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Beautiful wallet! Is that bone or oyster?


Thanks Lilybarb! It's oyster and this baby is huge. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> Thanks Lilybarb! It's oyster and this baby is huge. I was pleasantly surprised.


Ah fabulous oyster - I love it. Such a neat color!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Ah fabulous oyster - I love it. Such a neat color!


Thanks so much! I'm now looking at an oyster bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vegas Dooney Outlet, Friday.  "Executive Series" tote for my new second carry-on bag. This color (magenta) was $123.20 plus tax = $133.52. (Currently it's on ILD for $199.00 plus $20.20 off with a code.) It has a padded laptop section, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag and it's deep, to the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Kakki

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ! Same here! When I was a teller it was imperative to have my drawer in order. All bills face up, in the same direction. It was to help us better spot fraudulent bills. Now the bill counters detect possible fraudulent bills. When we got a strap of new bills from the vault we turned every other bill over so when we counted it to a customer we could tell if two bills were stuck together. I used to have a lot of "older" customers (probably younger than I an now. LOL!) tell me they didn't want new bills because they stuck together. My sister knows how crazy I am about my bills and she likes to give me money going every which way and out of order and she laughs when I roll my eyes and put the bills in order.



I'm old so I still put my bills in the same direction face up. Caught myself doing it on line at the cashier the other day and laughed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kakki said:


> I'm old so I still put my bills in the same direction face up. Caught myself doing it on line at the cashier the other day and laughed.


Hi Kakki!
Same here! ("Old"!)
I do that all the time.  I'll even walk over to the closest empty checkout and put all my bills in order before I put them in my wallet.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Vegas Dooney Outlet, Friday.  "Executive Series" tote for my new second carry-on bag. This color (magenta) was $123.20 plus tax = $133.52. (Currently it's on ILD for $199.00 plus $20.20 off with a code.) It has a padded laptop section, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag and it's deep, to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4631277
> View attachment 4631278


I have a business trip coming up where there is a Dooney outlet nearby so will have to look for this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I have a business trip coming up where there is a Dooney outlet nearby so will have to look for this bag!


Hi Bagmedic! 
I hope you're able to find it and see if it'll work for you! I haven't "officially" used it yet. My flight is tomorrow. But it's loaded and ready to go!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Vegas Dooney Outlet, Friday.  "Executive Series" tote for my new second carry-on bag. This color (magenta) was $123.20 plus tax = $133.52. (Currently it's on ILD for $199.00 plus $20.20 off with a code.) It has a padded laptop section, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag and it's deep, to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4631277
> View attachment 4631278


*RN*:  love the magenta color of your new tote.  Use it well.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  love the magenta color of your new tote.  Use it well.  Have a safe trip.


Thanks LJ! I'm home safe and sound! I used the bag this morning and it worked out well!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Vegas Dooney Outlet, Friday.  "Executive Series" tote for my new second carry-on bag. This color (magenta) was $123.20 plus tax = $133.52. (Currently it's on ILD for $199.00 plus $20.20 off with a code.) It has a padded laptop section, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag and it's deep, to the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4631277
> View attachment 4631278


Oh Rue, Love your magenta!  Glad it carried well for you too. The magenta leans more toward pink than the strawberry color - do ya think?  I have the strawberry Cooper but no magenta to compare it to.
Magenta is such a fun word to say.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh Rue, Love your magenta!  Glad it carried well for you too. The magenta leans more toward pink than the strawberry color - do ya think?  I have the strawberry Cooper but no magenta to compare it to.
> *Magenta is such a fun word to say.*



Happy New Year LB! 

Thanks! It's a pretty color, but the name always reminds me of a Golden Girls episode when Dorothy thought Blanche was dating Stan. At the end, when Dorothy couldn't think of how she was feeling, Blanche said she was feeling "Magenta"', a color that is hard to describe, like her mood.
Anyway, as much as I love the tote, and I do love it, I'm not as happy with it as I an my lambskin O-Ring Shopper. I reviewed it for someone in another thread. She had specific needs, and was concerned about the weight of the bag. I copied my review below. As much as I was trying to avoid saffiano, I think this bag would be lighter in saffiano, and more preferred for travel.


"Honest review:
Pros: Looks stylish and expensive, but was only $123.20 at the outlet. (Some colors were $146.00.) Has a big back wall zipper pocket, which goes all the way across the bag and deep, to the bottom of the bag. Padded section for my laptop. Deep back wall slip pocket that goes all the across the bag, is also deep, like the zipper pocket. Long strap drop for shoulder carry.

I didn't put it under the seat in front of me. I take out my blanket scarf and wrap before I sit down and put the tote in the overhead bin, where it easily fits sitting up. It "might" fit under the seat but you'd have to lay it on it's side.

Cons: Heavy, with a laptop. I have a lambskin tote the same size that I used on the way to Vegas. It was much lighter. (I really can't define "much", but I didn't feel the weight on my shoulder like I did with the Pebble Grain tote.) The padded laptop section makes me feel better about putting my laptop in the bag, but, for me at least, I wish it was against the back wall and not in the middle of the bag. It takes up space I could use for my big blanket scarf. I had to really stuff it in the new bag and it was a struggle to zip the bag. For example: I took the lambskin tote to Chicago two weeks ago. Not only did it hold everything I put in the pebble grain tote, but I was able to but my LAMO (like UGG) boots in the bag when I switched to my mules in the airport. My boots won't fit in the new bag because of the middle section. But I usually don't travel with boots.

It will work well for me for my weekends in SF (Just ride from Oakland to SF with my DD), but I'm honestly not sure if I'll use it for air travel again. It would also be great for an office/work tote. Based on what you're looking for I would not recommend this tote for you because:
It's heavier than I think you'll be happy with.
It may not fit under the seat of an airplane.
If you're only allowed one carry-one I don't think it'll fit everything you carry. If I had to put everything from my Radley nylon bag in the tote I never would have been able to zip it, which is the main reason I bought the bag, because it has a zip top closure."


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year LB!
> 
> Thanks! It's a pretty color, but the name always reminds me of a Golden Girls episode when Dorothy thought Blanche was dating Stan. At the end, when Dorothy couldn't think of how she was feeling, Blanche said she was feeling "Magenta"', a color that is hard to describe, like her mood.
> Anyway, as much as I love the tote, and I do love it, I'm not as happy with it as I an my lambskin O-Ring Shopper. I reviewed it for someone in another thread. She had specific needs, and was concerned about the weight of the bag. I copied my review below. As much as I was trying to avoid saffiano, I think this bag would be lighter in saffiano, and more preferred for travel.
> 
> 
> "Honest review:
> Pros: Looks stylish and expensive, but was only $123.20 at the outlet. (Some colors were $146.00.) Has a big back wall zipper pocket, which goes all the way across the bag and deep, to the bottom of the bag. Padded section for my laptop. Deep back wall slip pocket that goes all the across the bag, is also deep, like the zipper pocket. Long strap drop for shoulder carry.
> 
> I didn't put it under the seat in front of me. I take out my blanket scarf and wrap before I sit down and put the tote in the overhead bin, where it easily fits sitting up. It "might" fit under the seat but you'd have to lay it on it's side.
> 
> Cons: Heavy, with a laptop. I have a lambskin tote the same size that I used on the way to Vegas. It was much lighter. (I really can't define "much", but I didn't feel the weight on my shoulder like I did with the Pebble Grain tote.) The padded laptop section makes me feel better about putting my laptop in the bag, but, for me at least, I wish it was against the back wall and not in the middle of the bag. It takes up space I could use for my big blanket scarf. I had to really stuff it in the new bag and it was a struggle to zip the bag. For example: I took the lambskin tote to Chicago two weeks ago. Not only did it hold everything I put in the pebble grain tote, but I was able to but my LAMO (like UGG) boots in the bag when I switched to my mules in the airport. My boots won't fit in the new bag because of the middle section. But I usually don't travel with boots.
> 
> It will work well for me for my weekends in SF (Just ride from Oakland to SF with my DD), but I'm honestly not sure if I'll use it for air travel again. It would also be great for an office/work tote. Based on what you're looking for I would not recommend this tote for you because:
> It's heavier than I think you'll be happy with.
> It may not fit under the seat of an airplane.
> If you're only allowed one carry-one I don't think it'll fit everything you carry. If I had to put everything from my Radley nylon bag in the tote I never would have been able to zip it, which is the main reason I bought the bag, because it has a zip top closure."


Happiest New Year to you too Rue!
That is a wonderful review!  Sorry the bag is heavy - same reason I don't own a laptop anymore (can't deal with the weight). I realized I had better start carrying all my big bags while I still can pick them up - they seem to put on more weight each year....which I can identify with. 
I seem to recall some of that Golden Girls megenta episode you referenced. Magenta magenta magenta. Such fun! Next time someone asks how we're doing just answer "magenta" & watch the look you get.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Happiest New Year to you too Rue!
> That is a wonderful review!  Sorry the bag is heavy - same reason I don't own a laptop anymore (can't deal with the weight). I realized I had better start carrying all my big bags while I still can pick them up - they seem to put on more weight each year....which I can identify with.
> I seem to recall some of that Golden Girls megenta episode you referenced. Magenta magenta magenta. Such fun! *Next time someone asks how we're doing just answer "magenta" & watch the look you get. *


 I think I'm going to do that!


----------



## swags

This tote is a one day sale today on QVC and ships free.   I got mine on sale a while back. It’s a great tote. I’m tempted to get Bordeaux. It got rained on today!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> This tote is a one day sale today on QVC and ships free.   I got mine on sale a while back. It’s a great tote. I’m tempted to get Bordeaux. It got rained on today!


Love he color.  Is your tote Saffiano leather?


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love he color.  Is your tote Saffiano leather?


Thanks! Yes it’s saffiano


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big mama


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Bagmedic!
> I hope you're able to find it and see if it'll work for you! I haven't "officially" used it yet. My flight is tomorrow. But it's loaded and ready to go!


Surprisingly I didn't see anything at the Dooney outlet that I needed to have.  Prices are better on ILD, too.  I also stopped by the Coach outlet there and they said they rarely receive the retail bags there....sometimes in the summer.  That make sense because they are a summer vacation area and it is very quiet in the winter.  My wallet was happy!


----------



## southernbelle82

So I checked out Dooneys website yesterday to see if they had put up any new colors/styles for spring and found their saffiano line. I couldn’t decide between the two colors, so I ordered both and will decide when they come in.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4654561
> View attachment 4654562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I checked out Dooneys website yesterday to see if they had put up any new colors/styles for spring and found their saffiano line. I couldn’t decide between the two colors, so I ordered both and will decide when they come in.


I love both colors! I can't wait to know which color you keep!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pretty colors.  You are going to have a hard time deciding which one to keep.


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4654561
> View attachment 4654562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I checked out Dooneys website yesterday to see if they had put up any new colors/styles for spring and found their saffiano line. I couldn’t decide between the two colors, so I ordered both and will decide when they come in.


Look forward to your thoughts & pics on this new line! Dooney did well with the new lavender type color in this line too I think. I was fascinated with their lookbook pics of this collection taken on Anne's Beach in Islamorada - a fav vacation spot! A beautiful beach that I was unaware had to be rebuilt due to hurricane Irma. It is (was) a gorgeous quiet beach with white sand.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Look forward to your thoughts & pics on this new line! Dooney did well with the new lavender type color in this line too I think. I was fascinated with their lookbook pics of this collection taken on Anne's Beach in Islamorada - a fav vacation spot! A beautiful beach that I was unaware had to be rebuilt due to hurricane Irma. It is (was) a gorgeous quiet beach with white sand.


I will definitely post pics when they come in. I will also do an unboxing video on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> I will definitely post pics when they come in. I will also do an unboxing video on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


Super! Will have to check out your YouTube.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> Super! Will have to check out your YouTube.  Thanks for sharing it.


You’re welcome! I’m new to making videos, I’ve done two so far.


----------



## fendifemale

I love the bubblegum shade.


----------



## southernbelle82

fendifemale said:


> I love the bubblegum shade.


I’m thinking that’s the one I’ll like most, we shall see! And I will def post pics here for y’all.


----------



## Lilybarb

Well hats off to Dooney on shipment time on this purchase. Ordered 2/17 & received 2/22 from CT in record time (literally!).
I'm really pleased with the Barlow. Pulled out the matching wallet & a shoulder strap I already had. Wouldn't a yellow wallet go with the strap & pull it all together.
It will be a long wait for Mother's Day to carry this present. Now if I can just find a place to hide it from myself.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Well hats off to Dooney on shipment time on this purchase. Ordered 2/17 & received 2/22 from CT in record time (literally!).
> I'm really pleased with the Barlow. Pulled out the matching wallet & a shoulder strap I already had. Wouldn't a yellow wallet go with the strap & pull it all together.
> It will be a long wait for Mother's Day to carry this present. Now if I can just find a place to hide it from myself.


Beautiful handbag and the strap is perfect.  Love the matching wallet too.
Your pics make me think that spring will be here soon.
As for waiting for M Day to carry your new treasure.... that's your call....
I can see both sides of the debate.... but..... my bottom line is...
don't defer your joy.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful handbag and the strap is perfect.  Love the matching wallet too.
> Your pics make me think that spring will be here soon.
> As for waiting for M Day to carry your new treasure.... that's your call....
> I can see both sides of the debate.... but..... my bottom line is...
> don't defer your joy.


Thank you LJ! But I purchased Pink for Mom's Day and Mom's Day it shall be!  Having something special to look forward to brings me Joy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Well hats off to Dooney on shipment time on this purchase. Ordered 2/17 & received 2/22 from CT in record time (literally!).
> I'm really pleased with the Barlow. Pulled out the matching wallet & a shoulder strap I already had. Wouldn't a yellow wallet go with the strap & pull it all together.
> It will be a long wait for Mother's Day to carry this present. Now if I can just find a place to hide it from myself.


I can't stop staring at your picture! I love EVERYTHING! Especially, the bag, the wallet, the strap! (That's everything!)
My rule about gifts: The giver of the gift can decide if you can use the gift prior to the holiday/birthday/whatever. Since your gift is "to me, from me", that makes you the giver and you can decide when you're ready to carry your Mother's Day gift.  You can do what they call a "soft opening" or "soft launch" and take them out one or two times before Mother's Day, and start carrying her on a regular basis on Mother's Day.

ETA: Just saw your post above. Okay, wait it is!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't stop staring at your picture! I love EVERYTHING! Especially, the bag, the wallet, the strap! (That's everything!)
> My rule about gifts: The giver of the gift can decide if you can use the gift prior to the holiday/birthday/whatever. Since your gift is "to me, from me", that makes you the giver and you can decide when you're ready to carry your Mother's Day gift.  You can do what they call a "soft opening" or "soft launch" and take them out one or two times before Mother's Day, and start carrying her on a regular basis on Mother's Day.
> 
> ETA: Just saw your post above. Okay, wait it is!


Thanks Rue! A "soft launch"....that's funny! Actually I still have the ensemble in the chair & it will probably remain there for a few days for admiration. 
Oh, & thank you sooo much for introducing these guitar straps from amazon. I have a few in my arsenal now.


----------



## srs

Lilybarb,
you can hide it at my house if you want. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Lilybarb

srs said:


> Lilybarb,
> you can hide it at my house if you want. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## srs

your purse and wallet are beautiful, enjoy!!


----------



## Lilybarb

srs said:


> your purse and wallet are beautiful, enjoy!!


Oh thank you so much!!
They have morphed now into a coordinating tee & an ombre pink & white spring sweater.  I had heard that can sometimes happen, tho never witnessed it before! I am officially "pinked" for spring! 
This pic looks "hotter" than it really is but I'm fearful of attempting to change it. Please excuse the packing wrinkles. As you can see I've already "found" a place (somewhere else) for the wallet but thanks so much for your offer.


----------



## fendifemale

Bubblegum Milly
Found on Facebook garage sale NWT.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4685868
> 
> Bubblegum Milly
> Found on Facebook garage sale NWT.


Great find!  Have you carried a milly before? I always wondered if there was room enough for your phone *and* a set of keys.


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Great find!  Have you carried a milly before? I always wondered if there was room enough for your phone *and* a set of keys.


This is my 1st one. Phone- yes. Putting keys in would be pushing it. Lol.


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> This is my 1st one. Phone- yes. Putting keys in would be pushing it. Lol.


Thank you! They are so pretty, & was hoping it could be used as strictly a wristlet without holding my keys in the other hand.


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you! They are so pretty, & was hoping it could be used as strictly a wristlet without holding my keys in the other hand.


Well have a lot of keys like a janitor. Lol. You may make it however.


----------



## lightwave

I have my keys on a large brass ring that I wear on my wrist, with my thumb through a key ring for extra security so the ‘bracelet’ can’t inadvertently slide off or get lost. It’s like second nature to me and comfortable, and handy because I keep my store cards on there too.

There are other ways too like those stretchy key bands, lanyard, or a wrist strap...or hook them to the wrist strap on the wristlet.


----------



## JakeTR19

I got 2 goodies in the mail today! A small Florentine satchel in black- from QVC! and I got a NWT Crossword Small flap from eBay! I really love the size of the small flap and it’s very early 2000s reminiscent


----------



## Lilybarb

JakeTR19 said:


> I got 2 goodies in the mail today! A small Florentine satchel in black- from QVC! and I got a NWT Crossword Small flap from eBay! I really love the size of the small flap and it’s very early 2000s reminiscent


Oh my! You did extremely well! Both purchases are just gorgeous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lilybarb

Well not exactly new, as this girl has been sitting in her chair since about the first week of March. I wasn't sure I if it was a keeper as it sure looked a little used when I unboxed it. The tassels were not wrapped & it has some scrapes & a couple of gouges in the leather that bothered me. But now conditioned I'm satisfied  - & it was too late to return anyway. I've got the medium steel blue flo but that bugger is So Heavy - & I wanted one in blue, so although I was not pleased with a denim pouch I got last year, I decided give the color another shot. Will be interested in how it ages.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Well not exactly new, as this girl has been sitting in her chair since about the first week of March. I wasn't sure I if it was a keeper as it sure looked a little used when I unboxed it. The tassels were not wrapped & it has some scrapes & a couple of gouges in the leather that bothered me. But now conditioned I'm satisfied  - & it was too late to return anyway. I've got the medium steel blue flo but that bugger is So Heavy - & I wanted one in blue, so although I was not pleased with a denim pouch I got last year, I decided give the color another shot. Will be interested in how it ages.


Hi LB!
She really is a beautiful blue!  
I've always wanted a Flo satchel, especially when I see someone carrying one. But the weight has always been a big concern. I wouldn't be able to carry it in the city because I walk too much and I need a light bag. I have been curious about the nano size but I think it may be a tad too small.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> She really is a beautiful blue!
> I've always wanted a Flo satchel, especially when I see someone carrying one. But the weight has always been a big concern. I wouldn't be able to carry it in the city because I walk too much and I need a light bag. I have been curious about the nano size but I think it may be a tad too small.


Hey Rue!  I thought about you when I opened the box cause I recall you sure liked the color of the pouch I sent back (it was beat up).
You're so right about weight - that medium slate blue is a monster - haven't even carried that booger yet! What a dumb impulse buy!   I don't even know how the youngsters manage it!
The small is quite doable for now but lugging it around on long walks, I'm not so sure.
The nano would be much more suitable for hikes but I've not watched any videos on it - in fact I'm not sure what the differences are between the nano & the mini.
Happy to hear from you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Hey Rue!  I thought about you when I opened the box cause I recall you sure liked the color of the pouch I sent back (it was beat up).
> You're so right about weight - that medium slate blue is a monster - haven't even carried that booger yet! What a dumb impulse buy!   I don't even know how the youngsters manage it!
> The small is quite doable for now but lugging it around on long walks, I'm not so sure.
> The nano would be much more suitable for hikes but I've not watched any videos on it - in fact I'm not sure what the differences are between the nano & the mini.
> *Happy to hear from you!*


Thanks LB!
I don't know how I carried my Toscana satchel for so long. (My avatar pic.) I felt bad leaving it in the closet so I loaded it up a couple of months ago to carry it on my errands and I just couldn't! Once you get used to light bags it gets even harder to carry heavier bags.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LB!
> I don't know how I carried my Toscana satchel for so long. (My avatar pic.) I felt bad leaving it in the closet so I loaded it up a couple of months ago to carry it on my errands and I just couldn't! *Once you get used to *light bags it gets even harder to carry heavier bags.


I hear Ya! Kinda like sans bra. Comfort is the key!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I hear Ya! Kinda like sans bra. Comfort is the key!


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> I hear Ya! Kinda like sans bra. Comfort is the key!


OMG, my body is going to go into shock the next time I put on a bra, it's been so long!


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> OMG, my body is going to go into shock the next time I put on a bra, it's been so long!



Same!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> OMG, my body is going to go into shock the next time I put on a bra, it's been so long!





Lilybarb said:


> Same!


 Me three!


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Well not exactly new, as this girl has been sitting in her chair since about the first week of March. I wasn't sure I if it was a keeper as it sure looked a little used when I unboxed it. The tassels were not wrapped & it has some scrapes & a couple of gouges in the leather that bothered me. But now conditioned I'm satisfied  - & it was too late to return anyway. I've got the medium steel blue flo but that bugger is So Heavy - & I wanted one in blue, so although I was not pleased with a denim pouch I got last year, I decided give the color another shot. Will be interested in how it ages.


I love steel blue!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4716883


I didn't have to wait long at all!  (Just posted in another thread I couldn't wait to see your new bag.)
She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't have to wait long at all!  (Just posted in another thread I couldn't wait to see your new bag.)
> She's beautiful! Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> I love steel blue!





fendifemale said:


> Me too - but would like it more in a lighter carry!
> View attachment 4716883


Your satchel is gorgeous! Will definitely dress up any ensemble!


----------



## MiaBorsa

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4716883


Wow, she's a stunning summer bag!    Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Beautiful new satchels ladies.   Enjoy.

Re:  Flo mini satchel.....it's a good size,  not mini at all.  The minis is 
of course smaller than the small,  but not that much.  The mini has a decent length and width.   I think the things to consider about the mini are:  small zipper opening, and not very tall,  and small handle drop (not a factor if you use the longer strap).   The mini is lighter than the small Flo satchel.  But no Flo handbag is light!   Of course,  compared to the medium Flo satchel,  the mini is feather weight.


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Your satchel is gorgeous! Will definitely dress up any ensemble!


Thank you so much! She's certainly my summer baby. I can't wait!


----------



## fendifemale

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a stunning summer bag!    Congrats!


Thanks so much Mia!


----------



## Bagmedic

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4716883


Beautiful!  What leather is this?  Saffiano?  It looks smoother.


----------



## fendifemale

Bagmedic said:


> Beautiful!  What leather is this?  Saffiano?  It looks smoother.


Thank you! It's my 1st saffiano bag.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## whateve

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4720683


It's so teeny and cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

fendifemale said:


> Thank you! It's my 1st saffiano bag.


Smart choice for a white bag I think!  Should hold up nicely!  I had eyed this bag in black saffiano but think I like it in white even better!


----------



## MKB0925

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4716883



Pretty bag! I love Saffiano!


----------



## fendifemale

whateve said:


> It's so teeny and cute!


Thank you! It matched my Barlow. I love caramel.


----------



## fendifemale

Bagmedic said:


> Smart choice for a white bag I think!  Should hold up nicely!  I had eyed this bag in black saffiano but think I like it in white even better!


Thank you! It's my 1st one. It's my white summer bag purchase.


----------



## fendifemale

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty bag! I love Saffiano!


Thanks! It's my break from pebbled leather. I am in love! I wish the mauve one was still available.


----------



## southernbelle82

Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4730428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


Hi SB!
I watched and "liked" your video the day you uploaded it! Great job, as usual! And I love your pieces!


----------



## Brendutch

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4730428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB!
> I watched and "liked" your video the day you uploaded it! Great job, as usual! And I love your pieces!


Hey RN!  Thanks for watching and liking!  I don't get notifications when all people like my videos, I don't even get notifications when all people subscribe.  I only get a few that come through.  =( But thanks again!


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4730428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


The whole she-bang! Beautiful!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Lilybarb said:


> The whole she-bang! Beautiful!!


Thank you LB!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4730428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


Very cheery set!  Brightens the day!


----------



## fendifemale

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4730428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here’s my trio I got from ILD on their 30% off sale. All three in Bubble Gum, I like matchy matchy. Please check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet.


I love the shade bubblegum! I have a bg Milly. This is so CUTE.♡


----------



## swags

I had this Toledo hobo in natural some years back but returned it and regretted it.
Found this one in rouge on eBay nwt. I am so happy with this bag!


----------



## Brendutch

swags said:


> I had this Toledo hobo in natural some years back but returned it and regretted it.
> Found this one in rouge on eBay nwt. I am so happy with this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4846664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846666


Tha bag looks amazing! Great find!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Swags*:  congratulations.  She is a beauty.... stunning color and the leather looks
amazing.  The shoulder strap design is one of the best Dooney makes too!
Enjoy your new, to you, treasure.


----------



## BadWolf10

Gorgeous!! I remember when the Toledo was in the outlets, and I regretted not getting something from that line. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Rstar

Here is a reveal on small ronnie backpack in elephant. I need your advice if I should keep it. It doesn't fit my phone in the front or the hidden back pocket so that is so useless feature of this bag. I now have to zip the bag open everytime I need to use my phone. The backpack has thick vachetta straps that are 1 inches which is great compared to thin vachetta straps other crossbody and satchels by dooney. The backpack can fit a water bottle straight vertically. On the wearability -The one strap doesn't stay on my shoulder but if I wear both straps the bag already stays. I'm petite already so it's the perfect size but my husband said when I put on both straps, I look like a school girl being petite like 7th grader,  which anyone calling me younger is always good but I don't want to look juvenile trying too hard to look young. I'm so torn if I should return it, I was going to use it to carry my Fujifilm camera, makeup, wallet, hand sanitizer, and phone.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Only you can decide.... I think any backpack makes almost everyone look like a schoolkid.  That said,  backpacks are now in style so people think they look good.

The key question for you seems to be function.... if you phone won't fit in the outside pockets....
will the bag be functional for you or will it be a pain to keep getting at your phone?   It seems to me
that if you have to take the backpack off to get to the phone that is a problem. 

Have you tried wearing the backpack as a sling.... on one shoulder with both straps?


----------



## Rstar

lavenderjunkie said:


> Only you can decide.... I think any backpack makes almost everyone look like a schoolkid.  That said,  backpacks are now in style so people think they look good.
> 
> The key question for you seems to be function.... if you phone won't fit in the outside pockets....
> will the bag be functional for you or will it be a pain to keep getting at your phone?   It seems to me
> that if you have to take the backpack off to get to the phone that is a problem.
> 
> Have you tried wearing the backpack as a sling.... on one shoulder with both straps?


Thank you so much! I'm going to return it and buy the pod version for a more grown up look.


----------



## Brendutch

I couldn’t resist a good deal ( $69 ILD)... Looks like a great summer bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> I couldn’t resist a good deal ( $69 ILD)... Looks like a great summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5021389


Enjoy your new bag.  The Dooney domed satchel is one of my favorite styles.
I'll have to take a look at this one too!


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5021661


Great color.  Enjoy


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great color.  Enjoy


Thank you! I love kelly green. One of my fave shades.


----------



## Purpleflower123

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5021661


Beautiful


----------



## kk98zmom

fendifemale said:


> Thank you! I love kelly green. One of my fave shades.


I keep saying I’m going to get that and haven’t yet...also love your duck stickers!!


----------



## fendifemale

Purpleflower123 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

kk98zmom said:


> I keep saying I’m going to get that and haven’t yet...also love your duck stickers!!


Thank you! I hope you get one and some stickers soon.


----------



## Purpleflower123

New to me Smith family....I am in love with the Smith


----------



## kk98zmom

So excited to get my monogram hydrangea today! I originally wanted to get the cream but then I saw the qvc video on YouTube and fell for the way the flowers popped off the black background! Wasn’t too thrilled with the placement with the multitude of pale pinks, but it grows on me a little more each time I look at it and the back side has more of a variety. Very happy that the wallet has that big blue bloom since blue hydrangeas are one of my favorite flowers! The tan suede lining at the top of the bag was a nice surprise (didn’t research that far into the details I guess lol) and the strap is very comfortable! This is probably my new #1 favorite purchase from Dooney!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Love the wallet! That pop of blue!!! Great set+


----------



## lavenderjunkie

kk98zmom said:


> View attachment 5027528
> View attachment 5027529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to get my monogram hydrangea today! I originally wanted to get the cream but then I saw the qvc video on YouTube and fell for the way the flowers popped off the black background! Wasn’t too thrilled with the placement with the multitude of pale pinks, but it grows on me a little more each time I look at it and the back side has more of a variety. Very happy that the wallet has that big blue bloom since blue hydrangeas are one of my favorite flowers! The tan suede lining at the top of the bag was a nice surprise (didn’t research that far into the details I guess lol) and the strap is very comfortable! This is probably my new #1 favorite purchase from Dooney!


KK:  I love the hydrangea print too!  And your drawstring is so sharp looking in this print.  The wallet is a great companion too.   I think I'm going to have to get a handbag and a wallet or other small accessory
in this print.   I must own it!   I just can't decide on what style handbag.   The zip zip or a tote would
have been my automatic handbag style choices.... but,  seeing your bag.... the drawstring style
makes the print look so much more modern and interesting.    Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> New to me Smith family....I am in love with the Smith


PF:  we know how great the Flo leather Smiths are...
and your red nylon Smith looks great with all that leather trim.
What's the nylon like?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thicker than I expected surprisingly...red cloth lining...and my favorite part.. natural trim and handles..  you know I love naturals


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5021661


Very cute! I'm totally green with envy!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shout out to @Purpleflower123 for getting me back on the nylon Smith bag obsession! My ebay orange nylon Smith bag arrived this afternoon. Very good condition. It still had the sticker and registration card in the pocket, and the little paper tissue in one of the slip pockets. The seller said it was lightly used and it looks great! I took a picture of the outside with and without the flash. I'll try to carry it for a "while" (time not defined  ) before I start looking for a nylon Smith bag in red.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Omg....soooo cute! I love the orange.  It's in Excellent condition! I have already added a chestnut smith to my collection...I'm up to 5 smith's.  BEST silhouette ever. I need that ORANGE!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Omg....soooo cute! I love the orange.  It's in Excellent condition! I have already added a chestnut smith to my collection...I'm up to 5 smith's.  BEST silhouette ever. I need that ORANGE!!!!


 Thanks PF!

It really is in excellent condition! I can't wait to take her for her first walk tomorrow. I was lucky to get this one. Poshmark, ebay, and mercari didn't have many nylon Smith bags and the bags they had were black, with the exception of one or two white bags.(All the colorful Smith bags on Mercari were showing sold.) The auction ended on this one when I finally decided I wanted it, but fortunately the seller relisted it. I was looking for red but I'm loving orange!

Congrats on your quickly growing Smith family!


----------



## Purpleflower123

You will love it...I moved into my red Bristol for the weekend...will be back to my Smith's Monday for work.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  enjoy your orange Smith.  The color is so cheerful and perfect for saying 'hello spring'.
Good luck on your hunt for the Red Nylon Smith.

Dooney did a great job with their nylon handbags (in the olden days).... high quality nylon fabric and
lots of leather trim,  all put together with excellent craftsmanship.    I just wish they had kept
the same nylon fabric for the newer lines.   The leather and craftsmanship on those is well done,
but I don't like the newer nylon fabric as much.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  enjoy your orange Smith.  The color is so cheerful and perfect for saying 'hello spring'.
> Good luck on your hunt for the Red Nylon Smith.
> 
> Dooney did a great job with their nylon handbags (in the olden days).... high quality nylon fabric and
> lots of leather trim,  all put together with excellent craftsmanship.    I just wish they had kept
> the same nylon fabric for the newer lines.   The leather and craftsmanship on those is well done,
> but I don't like the newer nylon fabric as much.


Hi LJ!  

Thanks! I've been playing with her this morning, waiting for our first walk with my sister.   You can feel the quality of the old nylon. And the leather is beautifully done.  I don't know how lucky I'll get with my search for a red nylon Smith bag. I'm not even going to start looking yet. I know I'm going to enjoy carrying this orange beauty in the meantime!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Shout out to @Purpleflower123 for getting me back on the nylon Smith bag obsession! My ebay orange nylon Smith bag arrived this afternoon. Very good condition. It still had the sticker and registration card in the pocket, and the little paper tissue in one of the slip pockets. The seller said it was lightly used and it looks great! I took a picture of the outside with and without the flash. I'll try to carry it for a "while" (time not defined  ) before I start looking for a nylon Smith bag in red.
> 
> View attachment 5043247
> View attachment 5043250
> View attachment 5043254



It’s pretty  — a nice addition to your alredy wonderful collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Shout out to @Purpleflower123 for getting me back on the nylon Smith bag obsession! My ebay orange nylon Smith bag arrived this afternoon. Very good condition. It still had the sticker and registration card in the pocket, and the little paper tissue in one of the slip pockets. The seller said it was lightly used and it looks great! I took a picture of the outside with and without the flash. I'll try to carry it for a "while" (time not defined  ) before I start looking for a nylon Smith bag in red.
> 
> View attachment 5043247
> View attachment 5043250
> View attachment 5043254


Nice!!! It's almost red. 
But the interior is definitely a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s pretty  — a nice addition to your* alred**y* wonderful collection.


 



Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!! It's almost red.
> But the interior is definitely a gorgeous red!!!


Thanks Minda and SM! 
She's very close to red, but not red, which makes her nervous because she feels she'll be easily replaced. But she did a great job on our walk this morning, so she bought herself some time.   My hand sanitizer spray fits nicely in the outside front pocket, which makes it so easy to use. (Minda: I bought a third set of EMU hand sanitizers, I really love them!) And she's lightweight and roomy.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda and SM!
> She's very close to red, but not red, which makes her nervous because she feels she'll be easily replaced. But she did a great job on our walk this morning, so she bought herself some time.   My hand sanitizer spray fits nicely in the outside front pocket, which makes it so easy to use. (Minda: I bought a third set of EMU hand sanitizers, I really love them!) And she's lightweight and roomy.



Great .  (arent Ryan’s sanitizers the best?  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Great . (arent Ryan’s sanitizers the best? )


Yes, they are! If I buy any more I will have spent more on them than the cost of a ticket to one of his concerts. (That should be the gift with purchase!  )


----------



## VSUVUS

Thrifted this a while back and had people commented that it looks like a vintage Dior


----------



## BadWolf10

Presley crossbody in white. I purchased this one for occasional use in summer. I could not pass up on the price. With the sale and last week's double points, it got her for $29!!

Does anyone know if Apple spray will protect the white leather from colored clothing?


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Presley crossbody in white. I purchased this one for occasional use in summer. I could not pass up on the price. With the sale and last week's double points, it got her for $29!!
> 
> Does anyone know if Apple spray will protect the white leather from colored clothing?


She's beautiful and perfect for summer! $29.00!  That's the best deal ever! 
I'm sorry I can't answer your question about Apple spray. I've never used it. I hope someone has an answer for you.
Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Presley crossbody in white. I purchased this one for occasional use in summer. I could not pass up on the price. With the sale and last week's double points, it got her for $29!!
> 
> Does anyone know if Apple spray will protect the white leather from colored clothing?


What kind of leather or fabric is the bag made of?


----------



## BadWolf10

LJ, it's the pebble grain


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> LJ, it's the pebble grain


BW:   I have very little experience with leather cleaning/treatment products.
Dooney 'pebbled' leather is embossed with the grain,  but not coated,
to the best of my knowledge.  So,   I would think that any product that was safe
for pebbled leather would be safe.... with *one concern..... the color*.

White leather can darken or turn yellowish under some conditions.
Also,  the white coloring may not have been applied the same way that
deeper colors were applied.  So the color may easily be rubbed off or
lifted off by any chemicals.   Even a baby wipe (which many ladies use
to treat dirt and color transfer) might disturb the white.  

Bottom line,  I'd be reluctant to treat this handbag.   If you do decide to go ahead,
test the bottom or other area in case of problems.

Another option is to check the bag regularly for color transfer and use soap and water
on a damp cloth to remove the color transfer while it is fresh and still on the surface
and before it builds up.    That is what I do with my Dooney white and bone handbags.

I also treat dark clothing by adding a cup of white vinegar to the wash the first few times
I launder the clothing.   The vinegar helps set the color.    It's not foolproof,  but it helps.
Even old clothing can transfer color onto light color leather and dark leather can
transfer color onto light clothing.   As the bag and the clothing rub against each other,
the friction and the heat/moisture promote the problem.

Despite this all.... enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## BadWolf10

LJ thank you for the great info!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ILD: Pebble Grain Medium Zip Around Wallet.($59.00 with code: NINES) White, not red!  They didn't have red and I really wanted this size wallet in pebble grain. (They have red in saffiano.)  I've always wanted a white wallet so I thought this was a good time to step out of the red zone.  
P.S. I saw this wallet in saffiano on a relatively new youtuber's channel. She's very good and always displays the bag and the contents. Worth checking out if you like W.I.M.B. videos. Dazzle Me 77


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> ILD: Pebble Grain Medium Zip Around Wallet.($59.00 with code: NINES) White, not red!  They didn't have red and I really wanted this size wallet in pebble grain. (They have red in saffiano.)  I've always wanted a white wallet so I thought this was a good time to step out of the red zone.
> P.S. I saw this wallet in saffiano on a relatively new youtuber's channel. She's very good and always displays the bag and the contents. Worth checking out if you like W.I.M.B. videos. Dazzle Me 77
> View attachment 5108758
> View attachment 5108759


*RN*:  stunning combo.... white wallet with red interior trim and your Red handbags.   I have several white (ish) wallets and white handbags.... I find that it's important to spot clean the leather regularly so that soil doesn't build up on the inside or outside of the wallet and make it look dingy.   Surface dirt is easy to clean on pebbled leather,  but once any soil becomes embedded into leather,  getting it out is a hassle.

Enjoy your sharp new wallet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  stunning combo.... white wallet with red interior trim and your Red handbags.   I have several white (ish) wallets and white handbags.... I find that it's important to spot clean the leather regularly so that soil doesn't build up on the inside or outside of the wallet and make it look dingy.   Surface dirt is easy to clean on pebbled leather,  but once any soil becomes embedded into leather,  getting it out is a hassle.
> 
> Enjoy your sharp new wallet.


Thanks LJ!  
I think that's why I always wanted a white wallet, because of the way it would look with my red bags. But it's funny you mentioned spot cleaning. When I put the wallet in my bag, all of a sudden I was worried about color transfer. I had flashbacks of a white MK bag that rubbed against my jeans.  I thought about my packable backpack in my bag and started worrying about my water bottle getting it wet and then it rubbing against my wallet.  I will spot clean it and I'm just going to have to enjoy it and hope it stays clean and white for as long as I want to carry it. (Which knowing me won't be long because I have red wallets lined up waiting to be used again.  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> ILD: Pebble Grain Medium Zip Around Wallet.($59.00 with code: NINES) White, not red!  They didn't have red and I really wanted this size wallet in pebble grain. (They have red in saffiano.)  I've always wanted a white wallet so I thought this was a good time to step out of the red zone.
> P.S. I saw this wallet in saffiano on a relatively new youtuber's channel. She's very good and always displays the bag and the contents. Worth checking out if you like W.I.M.B. videos. Dazzle Me 77
> View attachment 5108758
> View attachment 5108759


But @RuedeNesle , there's bright red inside the wallet!!! I bet that's REALLY why you bought it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> But @RuedeNesle , there's bright red inside the wallet!!! I bet that's REALLY why you bought it!!!


 You know how Linus always carries around his security blanket? The red interior is my security blanket!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You know how Linus always carries around his security blanket? The red interior was my security blanket!


I knew it!!!   
BTW, that's a really nicely made interior!!!
How are you gonna start ruining(I mean using) it???


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I knew it!!!
> BTW, that's a really nicely made interior!!!
> How are you gonna start ruining(I mean using) it???


Thanks SM! I love the interior because I can put bills and coin in the red zipper compartment and they're not in the way like they were in my smaller zip around wallet. I used it this morning and it's so easy to use.

I'll tell you how I'm not going to ruin it, by letting my sister and a friend of ours touch it! Last night my sister wanted to hold it and I asked her if her hands were clean.  When I got back from the store this morning a friend of ours, who also lives in this building, was standing at the door talking to my sister. She asked to see my wallet (my sister told her I only went out so I could use it  ). I told her I'll show it to her but no touching! I'll have no friends, and a sister who won't speak to me, but I'll have the cleanest white wallet in SF!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM! I love the interior because I can put bills and coin in the red zipper compartment and they're not in the way like they were in my smaller zip around wallet. I used it this morning and it's so easy to use.
> 
> I'll tell you how I'm not going to ruin it, by letting my sister and a friend of ours touch it! Last night my sister wanted to hold it and I asked her if her hands were clean.  When I got back from the store this morning a friend of ours, who also lives in this building, was standing at the door talking to my sister. She asked to see my wallet (my sister told her I only went out so I could use it  ). I told her I'll show it to her but no touching! I'll have no friends, and a sister who won't speak to me, but I'll have the cleanest white wallet in SF!


Oh man!! I know the feeling!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> ILD: Pebble Grain Medium Zip Around Wallet.($59.00 with code: NINES) White, not red!  They didn't have red and I really wanted this size wallet in pebble grain. (They have red in saffiano.)  I've always wanted a white wallet so I thought this was a good time to step out of the red zone.
> P.S. I saw this wallet in saffiano on a relatively new youtuber's channel. She's very good and always displays the bag and the contents. Worth checking out if you like W.I.M.B. videos. Dazzle Me 77
> View attachment 5108758
> View attachment 5108759



What a beautiful wallet RN .  That white looks so fresh and crisp — love it.  And it’s got that yummy pebbled leather and lovely red lining.  You made a great choice — after all, if you got a red wallet, it might blend in with all your other red items and be hard to find quickly in the sea of red inside your bag.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM! I love the interior because I can put bills and coin in the red zipper compartment and they're not in the way like they were in my smaller zip around wallet. I used it this morning and it's so easy to use.
> 
> I'll tell you how I'm not going to ruin it, by letting my sister and a friend of ours touch it! Last night my sister wanted to hold it and I asked her if her hands were clean.  When I got back from the store this morning a friend of ours, who also lives in this building, was standing at the door talking to my sister. She asked to see my wallet (my sister told her I only went out so I could use it  ). I told her I'll show it to her but no touching! I'll have no friends, and a sister who won't speak to me, but I'll have the cleanest white wallet in SF!


It's beautiful! Put some leather conditioner on it. It'll make it more resistant to stains.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  you inspired me to load up my white pebbled leather Dooney Kendra satchel.... several years old,
still white and looking good.  (It helps that the handles are dark brown,  but the rest of the bag is all white.)   BTW,  you are right not to let others pet your new wallet until you supervise
their hand washing with soap and water.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful wallet RN .  That white looks so fresh and crisp — love it.  And it’s got that yummy pebbled leather and lovely red lining.  You made a great choice — after all, if you got a red wallet, it might blend in with all your other red items and be hard to find quickly in the sea of red inside your bag.


Thanks Minda! 
You said everything I love about it! Fresh and crisp looking, yummy pebbled leather, and the red lining! 
My red wallets compete with each other to be used, so white may have an advantage. But then again, my non-red wallets compete with each other, and I use red wallets more often, so I guess it's still better to be a red wallet in my closet than a non-red wallet.  




whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Put some leather conditioner on it. It'll make it more resistant to stains.


Thanks WE! 
I have leather conditioners from Coach and MK. I wonder if they'll work on Dooney. I have not used them on my Dooney bags.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  you inspired me to load up my white pebbled leather Dooney Kendra satchel.... several years old,
> still white and looking good.  (It helps that the handles are dark brown,  but the rest of the bag is all white.)   BTW,  you are right not to let others pet your new wallet until you supervise
> their hand washing with soap and water.


YAY!  I'm happy I inspired you to load up your white pebbled leather Kendra satchel! I hope you enjoy carrying it! It's encouraging to know yours is several years old and still white and looking good. Thanks for the back-up regarding clean hands!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> You said everything I love about it! Fresh and crisp looking, yummy pebbled leather, and the red lining!
> My red wallets compete with each other to be used, so white may have an advantage. But then again, my non-red wallets compete with each other, and I use red wallets more often, so I guess it's still better to be a red wallet in my closet than a non-red wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks WE!
> I have leather conditions from Coach and MK. I wonder if they'll work on Dooney. I have not used them on my Dooney bags.
> 
> 
> YAY!  I'm happy I inspired you to load up your white pebbled leather Kendra satchel! I hope you enjoying carrying it! It's encouraging to know yours is several years old and still white and looking good. Thanks for the back-up regarding clean hands!


You can generally use any brand of leather conditioner on any brand of leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> You can generally use any brand of leather conditioner on any brand of leather.


Thanks WE!  

That's good to know!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Let's talk about leather conditioner and white leather..... I don't know the answer and I'm not an expert....
but it would seem to me that a leather conditioner would soften the leather and also add moisturizing elements.   And,  I would be concerned that would make it easier for dirt to stick to the leather.
Just like when you put on hand cream,   your hands get dirtier faster.

I've never used a water repellant product for leather.   But,  logically,  wouldn't that serve to
repel things from sticking or being absorbed into the leather?

Also,  to the best of my knowledge,  white leather is NOT drum dyed,  even white pebbled leather.
I remember hearing a long time ago that all white leather is surface colored.   So,  if that is true,
we want to avoid as many chemicals as possible,  as they can break down the color.   We also
want to clean the surface as gently as possible to avoid scrubbing off the white color.
Just like a fancy car or high end watch,  good leather handbags require the proper maintenance.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Let's talk about leather conditioner and white leather..... I don't know the answer and I'm not an expert....
> but it would seem to me that a leather conditioner would soften the leather and also add moisturizing elements.   And,  I would be concerned that would make it easier for dirt to stick to the leather.
> Just like when you put on hand cream,   your hands get dirtier faster.
> 
> I've never used a water repellant product for leather.   But,  logically,  wouldn't that serve to
> repel things from sticking or being absorbed into the leather?
> 
> Also,  to the best of my knowledge,  white leather is NOT drum dyed,  even white pebbled leather.
> I remember hearing a long time ago that all white leather is surface colored.   So,  if that is true,
> we want to avoid as many chemicals as possible,  as they can break down the color.   We also
> want to clean the surface as gently as possible to avoid scrubbing off the white color.
> Just like a fancy car or high end watch,  good leather handbags require the proper maintenance.


Thanks LJ!
You made some good points. That's it, I'm switching back to one of my red wallets. I don't want to carry anything that needs more maintenance and attention than I do!  Just kidding. I'm enjoying it too much to switch. I've never babied any of my Dooney bags, not even the Florentine line. We'll see how well I do with white.


----------



## whateve

lavenderjunkie said:


> Let's talk about leather conditioner and white leather..... I don't know the answer and I'm not an expert....
> but it would seem to me that a leather conditioner would soften the leather and also add moisturizing elements.   And,  I would be concerned that would make it easier for dirt to stick to the leather.
> Just like when you put on hand cream,   your hands get dirtier faster.
> 
> I've never used a water repellant product for leather.   But,  logically,  wouldn't that serve to
> repel things from sticking or being absorbed into the leather?
> 
> Also,  to the best of my knowledge,  white leather is NOT drum dyed,  even white pebbled leather.
> I remember hearing a long time ago that all white leather is surface colored.   So,  if that is true,
> we want to avoid as many chemicals as possible,  as they can break down the color.   We also
> want to clean the surface as gently as possible to avoid scrubbing off the white color.
> Just like a fancy car or high end watch,  good leather handbags require the proper maintenance.


I think you are correct that white leather is surface colored.  If you continually clean a white bag you will wear off the surface color. I've conditioned my white pebbled leather bags with Blackrocks and it has helped keep them clean and prevented color transfer.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

whateve said:


> I think you are correct that white leather is surface colored.  If you continually clean a white bag you will wear off the surface color. I've conditioned my white pebbled leather bags with Blackrocks and it has helped keep them clean and prevented color transfer.


Thanks.   Good to know.  We all learn by sharing our experiences.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I think you are correct that white leather is surface colored.  If you continually clean a white bag you will wear off the surface color. I've conditioned my white pebbled leather bags with Blackrocks and it has helped keep them clean and prevented color transfer.


Thanks WE!   I found it on Amazon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Poshmark find: Patent leather double pocket satchel. I've always wanted a red patent leather satchel.  It holds what I need without having to dig to get things out. I wish it was one long outside front pocket. I've always struggled with what to put in the the two pockets. My phone is too big. One pocket holds a PocketBac and hand wipes, and the other pocket will hold my Daisy Rose key pouch (it's inside the bag just for the picture.) I keep my Clipper card in the key pouch. It came with the shoulder strap and a wristlet strap (not sure if she meant to include it. It was in the inside zipper pocket. It wasn't included in the listing. Gift?) I'm using my Amazon CBB strap. I'm hoping today will be her first outing. I think we'll go to Peet's to get the free drink I finally "earned" (after buying 15 beverages).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark find: Patent leather double pocket satchel. I've always wanted a red patent leather satchel.  It holds what I need without having to dig to get things out. I wish it was one long outside front pocket. I've always struggled with what to put in the the two pockets. My phone is too big. One pocket holds a PocketBac and hand wipes, and the other pocket will hold my Daisy Rose key pouch (it's inside the bag just for the picture.) I keep my Clipper card in the key pouch. It came with the shoulder strap and a wristlet strap (not sure if she meant to include it. It was in the inside zipper pocket. It wasn't included in the listing. Gift?) I'm using my Amazon CBB strap. I'm hoping today will be her first outing. I think we'll go to Peet's to get the free drink I finally "earned" (after buying 15 beverages).
> 
> View attachment 5132720
> View attachment 5132722


*RN:*  a red handbag lovers dream.  Enjoy your new bag.  I love that style... I have the larger one in nylon
and the regular size from the Dillen pebbled collection from a few years ago.
You are right,  the little zipper front pockets are limited,  but the rest of the bag is so nice and
roomy and works well for all my stuff without needing to downsize anything.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark find: Patent leather double pocket satchel. I've always wanted a red patent leather satchel.  It holds what I need without having to dig to get things out. I wish it was one long outside front pocket. I've always struggled with what to put in the the two pockets. My phone is too big. One pocket holds a PocketBac and hand wipes, and the other pocket will hold my Daisy Rose key pouch (it's inside the bag just for the picture.) I keep my Clipper card in the key pouch. It came with the shoulder strap and a wristlet strap (not sure if she meant to include it. It was in the inside zipper pocket. It wasn't included in the listing. Gift?) I'm using my Amazon CBB strap. I'm hoping today will be her first outing. I think we'll go to Peet's to get the free drink I finally "earned" (after buying 15 beverages).
> 
> View attachment 5132720
> View attachment 5132722


Beautiful! There is something about patent that makes red even more beautiful. Your other bags are going to be jealous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  a red handbag lovers dream.  Enjoy your new bag.  I love that style... I have the larger one in nylon
> and the regular size from the Dillen pebbled collection from a few years ago.
> You are right,  the little zipper front pockets are limited,  but the rest of the bag is so nice and
> roomy and works well for all my stuff without needing to downsize anything.





whateve said:


> Beautiful! There is something about patent that makes red even more beautiful. Your other bags are going to be jealous.


Thanks LJ and WE! 
Red patent leather is my dream bag. 
LJ: The only reason I was hesitant to purchase this bag was because of the struggle I had using the front outside pockets on my red Dillen II satchel. But you're so right, the rest of the bag makes up for it.
WE:  My other red bags are going to be green with envy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ and WE!
> Red patent leather is my dream bag.
> LJ: The only reason I was hesitant to purchase this bag was because of the struggle I had using the front outside pockets on my red Dillen II satchel. But you're so right, the rest of the bag makes up for it.
> WE:  My other red bags are going to be green with envy.


*RN:*  enjoy your new patent beauty.   

From my experience with patent leather...  be sure to keep it away from all
chemicals and sprays.   I've had patent leather ruined by an accidental misting of cologne,
deodorant,  and hairspray, etc.  
A single drop of spray can eat thru the patent coating where it lands on the bag.  I think it's the alcohol
in the products,  but it could be other chemicals also.    So keep you bag well apart from any area
where you use any spray products.... like a dresser in the bedroom where you also keep you
fragrances for last minute touch-ups,   or a rest room where others might be spraying their
hair spray.

Other than that,  don't use any chemicals to clean your patent handbag.
And don't store the patent touching any other handbag,  a wall,  or with the
handles resting against the leather sides of the bag.  I'd also suggest a light colored 
dust bag.

Our handbag treasures do required some special considerations so that we can enjoy them
and maintain their beauty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  enjoy your new patent beauty.
> 
> From my experience with patent leather...  be sure to keep it away from all
> chemicals and sprays.   I've had patent leather ruined by an accidental misting of cologne,
> deodorant,  and hairspray, etc.
> A single drop of spray can eat thru the patent coating where it lands on the bag.  I think it's the alcohol
> in the products,  but it could be other chemicals also.    So keep you bag well apart from any area
> where you use any spray products.... like a dresser in the bedroom where you also keep you
> fragrances for last minute touch-ups,   or a rest room where others might be spraying their
> hair spray.
> 
> Other than that,  don't use any chemicals to clean your patent handbag.
> And don't store the patent touching any other handbag,  a wall,  or with the
> handles resting against the leather sides of the bag.  I'd also suggest a light colored
> dust bag.
> 
> Our handbag treasures do required some special considerations so that we can enjoy them
> and maintain their beauty.


Thanks very much LJ! I truly appreciate the advice. I try to be careful but I'm not used to carrying patent leather. I would not have taken these precautions if you hadn't posted.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks LJ and WE!
> Red patent leather is my dream bag.
> LJ: The only reason I was hesitant to purchase this bag was because of the struggle I had using the front outside pockets on my red Dillen II satchel. But you're so right, the rest of the bag makes up for it.
> WE:  My other red bags are going to be green with envy.


I have a red patent leather satchel I got years ago from TJ Maxx. It's a gorgeous bag. But it has a plastic zipper, and having used it a couple of times,  it just sits in my closet. I really can't get into a plastic zipper, but I still can't let go of the bag because the cheery cherry patent red is just too gorgeous!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Navy and Black Allison....beautiful..beautiful...used Aussie conditioner to protect and shine...need my flo Navy kiss lock to ship!


----------



## whateve

Purpleflower123 said:


> Navy and Black Allison....beautiful..beautiful...used Aussie conditioner to protect and shine...need my flo Navy kiss lock to ship!


Love those red zippers!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  enjoy your new Flo treasures.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much! Loving Allison life


----------



## Purpleflower123

Salmon cameron crossbody....beautiful bright coral color....sprayed twice with stain repellent already

My cameron CB collection is complete...salmon, ginger, and taupe. All the colors I wanted...back to my Allison collection gathering


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> Salmon cameron crossbody....beautiful bright coral color....sprayed twice with stain repellent already
> 
> My cameron CB collection is complete...salmon, ginger, and taupe. All the colors I wanted...back to my Allison collection gathering


Beautiful Salmon Cameron! Congrats on completing your Cameron collection! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Salmon cameron crossbody....beautiful bright coral color....sprayed twice with stain repellent already
> 
> My cameron CB collection is complete...salmon, ginger, and taupe. All the colors I wanted...back to my Allison collection gathering


Nice color and nice Cameron CB color range.
What colors do you have and still want in Allison?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Allison haves: navy, fuchsia, natural, red, chestnut, black
Allison have nots: Bordeaux, Fern, Steel Blue

Bordeaux and Steel Blue are on dooney.com now...waiting for a GOOD sale.....praying it comes soon or during 12 days of dooney in December...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Allison haves: navy, fuchsia, natural, red, chestnut, black
> Allison have nots: Bordeaux, Fern, Steel Blue
> 
> Bordeaux and Steel Blue are on dooney.com now...waiting for a GOOD sale.....praying it comes soon or during 12 days of dooney in December...


*PF:*  love your rainbows.     Hope you find a great sale just around the corner.
Enjoy all your CBs.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just received the large domed satchel in the bone Hydrangea coated cotton.
Yes,  I know I'm a leather snob,  but I've wanted that pattern for months.
And the bag is beautiful.   I lucked out and it's mainly shades of pink and white
hydrangea clusters against the light bone background.   Only one sprig of blue
flowers.   Some pretty green leaves scattered about.   The trim is the light
butterscotch colored leather.  This bag screams spring and summer and I switched
into it as soon as it arrived.   Want to enjoy it for a little bit before the season changes
and the colors/pattern no longer seem so perfect. 

The reason I say lucked out is that I already have the older version of the
hydrangea in a zip zip.  That one has flowers in blue against a dark brown background.
I was hoping the new one would be very different color palette.   and it is!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I had to take my elderly father to the hospital yesterday due to double pneumonia.  I was so happy to have my Allison crossbody.  I was able to quickly move and get his wheel chair ready to go...I was hands free and could take care of him while still having my essentials.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  hope your Dad feels better soon.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just received the large domed satchel in the bone Hydrangea coated cotton.
> Yes,  I know I'm a leather snob,  but I've wanted that pattern for months.
> And the bag is beautiful.   I lucked out and it's mainly shades of pink and white
> hydrangea clusters against the light bone background.   Only one sprig of blue
> flowers.   Some pretty green leaves scattered about.   The trim is the light
> butterscotch colored leather.  This bag screams spring and summer and I switched
> into it as soon as it arrived.   Want to enjoy it for a little bit before the season changes
> and the colors/pattern no longer seem so perfect.
> 
> The reason I say lucked out is that I already have the older version of the
> hydrangea in a zip zip.  That one has flowers in blue against a dark brown background.
> I was hoping the new one would be very different color palette.   and it is!


Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Brendutch

Purpleflower123 said:


> I had to take my elderly father to the hospital yesterday due to double pneumonia.  I was so happy to have my Allison crossbody.  I was able to quickly move and get his wheel chair ready to go...I was hands free and could take care of him while still having my essentials.


Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## whateve

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just received the large domed satchel in the bone Hydrangea coated cotton.
> Yes,  I know I'm a leather snob,  but I've wanted that pattern for months.
> And the bag is beautiful.   I lucked out and it's mainly shades of pink and white
> hydrangea clusters against the light bone background.   Only one sprig of blue
> flowers.   Some pretty green leaves scattered about.   The trim is the light
> butterscotch colored leather.  This bag screams spring and summer and I switched
> into it as soon as it arrived.   Want to enjoy it for a little bit before the season changes
> and the colors/pattern no longer seem so perfect.
> 
> The reason I say lucked out is that I already have the older version of the
> hydrangea in a zip zip.  That one has flowers in blue against a dark brown background.
> I was hoping the new one would be very different color palette.   and it is!


Sounds beautiful! do you have a picture? I know what you mean. I resist coated canvas but I love that print.


----------



## whateve

Purpleflower123 said:


> I had to take my elderly father to the hospital yesterday due to double pneumonia.  I was so happy to have my Allison crossbody.  I was able to quickly move and get his wheel chair ready to go...I was hands free and could take care of him while still having my essentials.


I hope he gets better soon. I'm glad your bag worked so well.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Brendutch said:


> Hope he gets better soon!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PF:*  hope your Dad feels better soon.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

So we knew it would happen..... I ordered a bag from ILD,  and then,  the day after I got it,
they put it on a much better sale.   Now I have to decide if I should return the first one and
reorder it.   Is it worth the effort?   What happens to the points I used on the first bag?
What's the break-even point?   So frustrating.  The difference,  including the points I used,
is $30.  Grrrrrrrr!   Bag was a nylon Layla.... YT made me do it!

If it were QVC/HSN,  a phone call would be all that was needed and I'd get a credit for the
difference.  But,  that's not the case with ILD.


----------



## Purpleflower123

I probably wouldn't bother for a difference of $30. I've been in the same boat..the effort to repackage and take down to post office....LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Just received the large domed satchel in the bone Hydrangea coated cotton.
> Yes,  I know I'm a leather snob,  but I've wanted that pattern for months.
> And the bag is beautiful.   I lucked out and it's mainly shades of pink and white
> hydrangea clusters against the light bone background.   Only one sprig of blue
> flowers.   Some pretty green leaves scattered about.   The trim is the light
> butterscotch colored leather.  This bag screams spring and summer and I switched
> into it as soon as it arrived.   Want to enjoy it for a little bit before the season changes
> and the colors/pattern no longer seem so perfect.
> 
> The reason I say lucked out is that I already have the older version of the
> hydrangea in a zip zip.  That one has flowers in blue against a dark brown background.
> I was hoping the new one would be very different color palette.   and it is!






lavenderjunkie said:


> So we knew it would happen..... I ordered a bag from ILD,  and then,  the day after I got it,
> they put it on a much better sale.   Now I have to decide if I should return the first one and
> reorder it.   Is it worth the effort?   What happens to the points I used on the first bag?
> What's the break-even point?   So frustrating.  The difference,  including the points I used,
> is $30.  Grrrrrrrr!   Bag was a nylon Layla.... YT made me do it!
> 
> If it were QVC/HSN,  a phone call would be all that was needed and I'd get a credit for the
> difference.  But,  that's not the case with ILD.



Mornin' LJ!
I'm happy you lucked out with your bone hydrangea bag! I can almost picture what you're saying about the colors on the bag.  You know a bag is meant to be when you load it as soon as it arrives! There's no better feeling! 

You're right about price reductions, they always seem to happen not long after you purchase a bag or accessory. It would be nice if ILD would credit the difference like QVC/HSN. I buy from them and other places like Macy's knowing the risk of a reduction. I bought a bag from Macy's online and the very next morning, less than 12 hours, because I ordered it before I went to bed, it was on sale for $100.00 less than I paid. I called CS and was told I had to reorder the bag and return one. Even though my order was still pending, it couldn't be cancelled.  It was worth reordering and returning for $100.00. (Especially since I could return it to any Macy's store.) I think for $30.00 I'd write it off. Your time is worth more than that as far as repackaging, returning, tracking, waiting for the next bag, hoping the next bag doesn't disappoint.  Enjoy Layla! She's been on my short list for a long time. I love the size and the side snaps.

P.S. My suede bag is stuck at the P.O. It was dropped off there by UPS yesterday morning. USPS said delivery by 9pm last night and now there's no status. It wasn't due to arrive until 08/10 so if I get it today I'll be just as happy. Plus, my DD ordered a pair of sunglasses two days before she ordered my bag. She forgot to change the shipping address on her sunglasses and USPS tried to deliver them to her old apartment yesterday. I honestly couldn't be genuinely sympathetic until she confirmed my bag was shipped to her new address.   She called CS and they re-ordered the sunglasses for her, and refunded the first order.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LJ!
> I'm happy you lucked out with your bone hydrangea bag! I can almost picture what you're saying about the colors on the bag.  You know a bag is meant to be when you load it as soon as it arrives! There's no better feeling!
> 
> You're right about price reductions, they always seem to happen not long after you purchase a bag or accessory. It would be nice if ILD would credit the difference like QVC/HSN. I buy from them and other places like Macy's knowing the risk of a reduction. I bought a bag from Macy's online and the very next morning, less than 12 hours, because I ordered it before I went to bed, it was on sale for $100.00 less than I paid. I called CS and was told I had to reorder the bag and return one. Even though my order was still pending, it couldn't be cancelled.  It was worth reordering and returning for $100.00. (Especially since I could return it to any Macy's store.) I think for $30.00 I'd write it off. Your time is worth more than that as far as repackaging, returning, tracking, waiting for the next bag, hoping the next bag doesn't disappoint.  Enjoy Layla! She's been on my short list for a long time. I love the size and the side snaps.
> 
> P.S. My suede bag is stuck at the P.O. It was dropped off there by UPS yesterday morning. USPS said delivery by 9pm last night and now there's no status. It wasn't due to arrive until 08/10 so if I get it today I'll be just as happy. Plus, my DD ordered a pair of sunglasses two days before she ordered my bag. She forgot to change the shipping address on her sunglasses and USPS tried to deliver them to her old apartment yesterday. I honestly couldn't be genuinely sympathetic until she confirmed my bag was shipped to her new address.   She called CS and they re-ordered the sunglasses for her, and refunded the first order.


Hope you get your new suede handbag today.

There is a good reason why QVC is popular,  even if the prices are often
not as good as sales elsewhere.   The convenience and confidence that comes with
the way QVC generally handles issues and price adjustments is worth a lot.

I understand why they started charging for returns,  but it does cut down the
number of items I order from them.  On inexpensive items,  the return fee
is a major irritation to me.   Right now I have 2 dresses going back...
there was no downside in ordering 2... if they worked,  I would have kept them both,
if they didn't,  they both can go back in the same package.   Turns out they are
much too long.....maxi is not supposed to cover my toes.  

The return fee at ILD doesn't bother me,  because the shipping was free.
Guess it balances out,  since QVC refunds the initial S&H on a return.

With the ILD Layla,  I'm still debating.   I have one more bag to arrive....
I caved on the Executive tote, finally.   If that one has to go back,  then
I'll send the Layla back too..... one trip to UPS for both.   If the ET is OK,
unless they drop the price on that one too.... I'm likely to keep the Layla,
but I will never be able to forget the price drop.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  well it's decided.... both the Layla and ET prices are now $99.
Both are going back.

After being on hold on ILD for almost forever,  I confirmed what I knew....
no price adjustment and points I used are lost if I return.

Even so,  both bags are going back..... the frustration and annoyance
would keep me from enjoying them.   I may or may not reorder.

Note to self for the future:   spread out use of points,  don't apply to one bag.
That way,  if you return a bag,  you don't lose as many points.
Also,  wait for a better sale unless it's a bag you have been lusting after.
Half off is not good enough on anything that's not Florentine or Alto.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hope you get your new suede handbag today.
> 
> There is a good reason why QVC is popular,  even if the prices are often
> not as good as sales elsewhere.   The convenience and confidence that comes with
> the way QVC generally handles issues and price adjustments is worth a lot.
> 
> I understand why they started charging for returns,  but it does cut down the
> number of items I order from them.  On inexpensive items,  the return fee
> is a major irritation to me.   Right now I have 2 dresses going back...
> there was no downside in ordering 2... if they worked,  I would have kept them both,
> if they didn't,  they both can go back in the same package.   Turns out they are
> much too long.....maxi is not supposed to cover my toes.
> 
> The return fee at ILD doesn't bother me,  because the shipping was free.
> Guess it balances out,  since QVC refunds the initial S&H on a return.
> 
> With the ILD Layla,  I'm still debating.   I have one more bag to arrive....
> I caved on the Executive tote, finally.   If that one has to go back,  then
> I'll send the Layla back too..... one trip to UPS for both.   If the ET is OK,
> unless they drop the price on that one too.... I'm likely to keep the Layla,
> but I will never be able to forget the price drop.






lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  well it's decided.... both the Layla and ET prices are now $99.
> Both are going back.


YIKES! I agree with your decision! That's a sizable difference and I have more time than money so it would be worth it to me as well.   Especially if you're not able to forget the price drop. You'll never enjoy it like you should.

Yes, QVC's customer service is very good. My DD was on speakerphone when she called. She said it was her fault she shipped it to the wrong address and the Rep apologized and immediately re-ordered the item and updated her billing info (for some reason you can't update your billing online, a Rep has to do it. I tried on my account). 

I thought QVC stopped refunding the original shipping? Their return page says the refund will be minus shipping and the return label. I was going to check my two returns to see if that's true but both were free shipping when I purchased them.

My bag is showing on a truck for delivery today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  well it's decided.... both the Layla and ET prices are now $99.
> Both are going back.
> 
> After being on hold on ILD for almost forever,  I confirmed what I knew....
> no price adjustment and points I used are lost if I return.
> 
> Even so,  both bags are going back..... the frustration and annoyance
> would keep me from enjoying them.   I may or may not reorder.
> 
> Note to self for the future:   spread out use of points,  don't apply to one bag.
> That way,  if you return a bag,  you don't lose as many points.
> Also,  wait for a better sale unless it's a bag you have been lusting after.
> Half off is not good enough on anything that's not Florentine or Alto.


Hi LJ
Just saw your edit to this post.  It was worth a try at least to call. Thanks for the info on the points. I will remember that when I order from ILD again.  Half off is good enough most places but you know ILD will reduce prices even more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!
> View attachment 5157656
> View attachment 5157657
> View attachment 5157658
> View attachment 5157659
> View attachment 5157660
> View attachment 5157661


Lovely.  It looks like a rich, deep red.  Enjoy your new treasure.
Looks like Q got a new shipment of bubble paper.  

I will have to check to see if I get back the original shipping on my Q return after it's
processed.   I may be confused,  or the last return I did might have been for
something defective.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Speaking of price drops....so HSN dropped the price of cameron CB salmon..by $52. I called them right up and they gave me back the difference....marvelous! Never would have known if not for this thread...now it's $134...not $186....ecru is on sale too...I am tempted.


----------



## Purpleflower123

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!
> View attachment 5157656
> View attachment 5157657
> View attachment 5157658
> View attachment 5157659
> View attachment 5157660
> View attachment 5157661


Beauty and well packaged!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lovely.  It looks like a rich, deep red.  Enjoy your new treasure.
> Looks like Q got a new shipment of bubble paper.
> 
> I will have to check to see if I get back the original shipping on my Q return after it's
> processed.   I may be confused,  or the last return I did might have been for
> something defective.


Thanks LJ!
It is a rich, deep red.  I can't wait to carry it! It's the first bag I actually have to wait to use. It's too hot to carry it now. Besides, I want to wait until I'm home where I can take better care of it. (Away from babies and kids, and in it's proper storage.) While I'm here my red patent leather satchel hangs on my purse hook, on the back of a chair. I don't want sticky hands touching suede.

In my haste to post pictures I forgot to say thank you again to my DD who bought this for my birthday this month.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:* that's why this forum is so good.... ladies here all help each other... answer questions, solve problems, build our collections, spend money !    Judgement free zone,  just the info to help everyone make
better decisions for themselves.  And now,  I need to go and check out HSN.

*RN:*   smart decision.  We must protect our handbag treasures while we enjoy them.  And aside from
adorable sticky little hands (which are treasures in themselves),  you will enjoy the suede more when the weather cools.  We are probably conditioned to crave certain textures and colors during different seasons.   It's hard to forget all those years of fashion 'rules'.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*   smart decision.  We must protect our handbag treasures while we enjoy them.  And aside from
> adorable sticky little hands (which are treasures in themselves),  you will enjoy the suede more when the weather cools.  We are probably conditioned to crave certain textures and colors during different seasons.   It's hard to forget all those years of fashion 'rules'.


Yes, it's hard to forget some fashion rules, although I think I've broken every one.  I can't carry a suede bag when it's hot because it just makes me feel hotter psychologically. Fortunately when I get back to the cooler temps in SF I'll have no worries carrying it.

I just thought about it this morning, I didn't get a dust bag. I have plenty of Dooney dust bags so I'm not worried about it, but shouldn't I get one with suede? I know they don't give you one with nylon bags usually.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!
> View attachment 5157656
> View attachment 5157657
> View attachment 5157658
> View attachment 5157659
> View attachment 5157660
> View attachment 5157661



Oh my — red suede! This is so beautiful  (dare I say, sexy too?). What a lovely addition to your small  red collection. Enjoy RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Oh my — red suede! This is so beautiful  (dare I say, sexy too?). What a lovely addition to your small  red collection. Enjoy RN


Thanks Minda!  It's an early birthday gift from my DD.

 Now I'm going to have Right Said Fred's "I'm too Sexy" in my head all day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  it's been a long time since I bought a suede bag,  but I would have thought they  would have
included a dust bag.   You could call Q if you want to bother,  but generally QVC doesn't send out
parts of an order.... if something is missing they have you return the entire item and resend it.
In that case,  I wouldn't give up a bag that's in good condition over a dust bag that you really
don't need.

Thinking about suede..... I'm not sure if a dust bag is a good thing,  or not.   It will keep dust
off the handbag     but will it flatten the suede?   I do have my 2 suede Dooneys in dust bags,
and I haven't noticed any issues,  other than the ones I caused with the handles pressed into
the sides.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!  It's an early birthday gift from my DD.
> 
> Now I'm going to have Right Said Fred's "I'm too Sexy" in my head all day!



What a wonderful BD gift — Happy Birthday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful BD gift — Happy Birthday


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  it's been a long time since I bought a suede bag,  but I would have thought they  would have
> included a dust bag.   You could call Q if you want to bother,  but generally QVC doesn't send out
> parts of an order.... if something is missing they have you return the entire item and resend it.
> In that case,  I wouldn't give up a bag that's in good condition over a dust bag that you really
> don't need.
> 
> Thinking about suede..... I'm not sure if a dust bag is a good thing,  or not.   It will keep dust
> off the handbag     but will it flatten the suede?   I do have my 2 suede Dooneys in dust bags,
> and I haven't noticed any issues,  other than the ones I caused with the handles pressed into
> the sides.


I'm okay with no dust bag. I only thought about it because I was thinking about the best way to get the bag home, either in the box or the dust bag....wait! No dust bag!  But like I said, I have some here if I decide to transport it that way.
I've seen suede bags presented on QVC with the marks caused by the handles. I'm going to try to store it so that doesn't happen. I don't have a plan yet. I'll think about it when I get it home.


----------



## whateve

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  it's been a long time since I bought a suede bag,  but I would have thought they  would have
> included a dust bag.   You could call Q if you want to bother,  but generally QVC doesn't send out
> parts of an order.... if something is missing they have you return the entire item and resend it.
> In that case,  I wouldn't give up a bag that's in good condition over a dust bag that you really
> don't need.
> 
> Thinking about suede..... I'm not sure if a dust bag is a good thing,  or not.   It will keep dust
> off the handbag     but will it flatten the suede?   I do have my 2 suede Dooneys in dust bags,
> and I haven't noticed any issues,  other than the ones I caused with the handles pressed into
> the sides.


I don't think a dustbag would flatten the suede. Sitting flat on a shelf might tend to flatten suede, with or without a dustbag, but I think a quick brushing will bring it back up.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> So we knew it would happen..... I ordered a bag from ILD,  and then,  the day after I got it,
> they put it on a much better sale.   Now I have to decide if I should return the first one and
> reorder it.   Is it worth the effort?   What happens to the points I used on the first bag?
> What's the break-even point?   So frustrating.  The difference,  including the points I used,
> is $30.  Grrrrrrrr!   Bag was a nylon Layla.... YT made me do it!
> 
> If it were QVC/HSN,  a phone call would be all that was needed and I'd get a credit for the
> difference.  But,  that's not the case with ILD.


Im sorry this happened to you. It has happened to most of us, unfortunately . Don’t return the bag; it’s not worth it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  for storage,  stand the bag up.  Wrap each handle with tissue paper and then tie or wrap the
2 handles together to keep them from falling down.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  for storage,  stand the bag up.  Wrap each handle with tissue paper and then tie or wrap the
> 2 handles together to keep them from falling down.


Thanks LJ!  
Yesterday I thought about the handle marks. I went back in the box and raised the handles so they are no longer pressing against the bag. I still have it laying down in the box because the handles would stick out. But now it may be time to use one of the dust bags I have here so I can stand the bag up.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

For many years,  I folded all the handles on my bags down when I stored them.  That was the only way
to make them fit into the space (think geometry problem,  Tetrus).   Over time,  I learned,  the hard way.....bad idea.  Not only do my suede bags have handle marks,  but lots of the leather ones do also.   No one to blame but myself.  Doesn't matter if the handles are folded on the outside or folded inside either.

Now I try to do better.... at least regarding the handles.   Still have the bags pressed against each other
instead of standing up separately and proudly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!
> View attachment 5157656
> View attachment 5157657
> View attachment 5157658
> View attachment 5157659
> View attachment 5157660
> View attachment 5157661


Wow this is a BEAUTIFUL red suede bag! I think suede is sooo luxurious.  I'm just afraid to use it. You're so brave!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is a BEAUTIFUL red suede bag! I think suede is sooo luxurious.  I'm just afraid to use it. You're so brave!


Thanks SM!  

Don't call me brave until it actually makes it outside.   Right now it's boxed and away from my grandkids so they don't mess it up. I can't wait to carry though!


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> I had to take my elderly father to the hospital yesterday due to double pneumonia.  I was so happy to have my Allison crossbody.  I was able to quickly move and get his wheel chair ready to go...I was hands free and could take care of him while still having my essentials.


Oh my.... I hope your dad is feeling better very soon!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark find: Patent leather double pocket satchel. I've always wanted a red patent leather satchel.  It holds what I need without having to dig to get things out. I wish it was one long outside front pocket. I've always struggled with what to put in the the two pockets. My phone is too big. One pocket holds a PocketBac and hand wipes, and the other pocket will hold my Daisy Rose key pouch (it's inside the bag just for the picture.) I keep my Clipper card in the key pouch. It came with the shoulder strap and a wristlet strap (not sure if she meant to include it. It was in the inside zipper pocket. It wasn't included in the listing. Gift?) I'm using my Amazon CBB strap. I'm hoping today will be her first outing. I think we'll go to Peet's to get the free drink I finally "earned" (after buying 15 beverages).
> 
> View attachment 5132720
> View attachment 5132722


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap. Definitely  a keeper!
> View attachment 5157656
> View attachment 5157657
> View attachment 5157658
> View attachment 5157659
> View attachment 5157660
> View attachment 5157661


Oh I love her!!! So luscious and beautiful!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank God, he is doing better.  He had Covid Related pneumonia, he is out of the hospital and breathing on his own.  Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Cross your fingers...found a new with tags Allison and matching kiss lock wallet in Salmon.....will take a picture when they arrive


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!






BadWolf10 said:


> Oh I love her!!! So luscious and beautiful!


Thanks very much BW!  I'm really enjoying my patent satchel! I can't wait to use my suede satchel but my patent satchel is keeping me very happy in the meantime.


----------



## Purpleflower123

They are here! Absolutely stunning....actually new with tags from eBay. Got at a steal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> They are here! Absolutely stunning....actually new with tags from eBay. Got at a steal.


Congratulations and enjoy your new treasures.   Glad they are winners.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Thank you so much!  The color is stunning...granted that suede bag is tempting..I don't have any suede dooney..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> They are here! Absolutely stunning....actually new with tags from eBay. Got at a steal.


  YAY!  I'm so happy they're stunning! It's like you're "waiting to exhale" until your ebay items arrive and you know they are in great condition and just what you wanted!
Enjoy!


----------



## Purpleflower123

I know...was a huge risk. One I don't  know if I will take again  LOL...am concerned about color transfer with the blue dust bag...does anyone know if it will be safe in the dooney dustbag?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purpleflower123 said:


> I know...was a huge risk. One I don't  know if I will take again  LOL...am concerned about color transfer with the blue dust bag...does anyone know if it will be safe in the dooney dustbag?


 I know exactly what you mean!
I can't answer the dust bag question. I'm using two blue Dooney dust bags right now. One is being used as a laundry bag and the other is holding all my other blue dust bags. I've never actually used them to store my bags. I may use one to get my red suede satchel home, but I haven't decided yet. I know someone will have your answer!


----------



## swags

Purpleflower123 said:


> I know...was a huge risk. One I don't  know if I will take again  LOL...am concerned about color transfer with the blue dust bag...does anyone know if it will be safe in the dooney dustbag?


I placed my off white Dooney in a white dust bag (I thinks it’s a coach or MK) I do store my other Dooneys in the blue bags, Ive not had any transfer. The bags are on a shelf in a spare bedroom with not much sun.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RE:  dust bags and color transfer...  there have been random reports.... patent leather bags or coated cotton
or light colored leather.   Don't know about the conditions under which the bags were stored.... humidity and heat levels,  were other items pressed up against bags,  were bags in plastic containers?????

So,  my take.... for what I pay for my handbags,  I'm not taking any chances.   Light colored handbags go in light colored dust bags or pillow cases/pillow protectors.   Dark colored handbags go in blue Dooney dust bags.

If you sew,  you can make your own dust bags.  Or they are available on amazon, etc.
I just buy white pillow protectors (at least 50% cotton,  so they breathe) or use old pillow
cases.  Every pillow case/pillow protector gets washed first to be sure there is not chemical in the fabric left over from the manufacturing process or they are fresh smelling after sitting in the back of the
linen closet for years.

Another thing.... before you put away a handbag you have used,  check it for color transfer and
dirt/soil.   The longer anything sits on the bag,  the more it gets absorbed into the fabric/leather,
and the less likely you will be able to remove it.   I've had handbags pick up color transfer from
clothing after one wearing.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yup...I'm going to a white pillow case...salmon is far too light.  Can't even take the risk.


----------



## BadWolf10

Purpleflower123 said:


> They are here! Absolutely stunning....actually new with tags from eBay. Got at a steal.


I love that color!! So glad it was a good purchase !


----------



## Purpleflower123

It was! Doesn't smell like the other florentines...must be the dye I realize...same thing with Salmon Cameron. Color is so bright, it's a whole mood. I could not resist the matching kiss lock.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> My bag arrived while I was in the shower! I wanted to post a few pictures before I run errands. Overall packaged well. The bag was stuffed with lots of paper which is why the zipper looks like it does. I took a picture of the bag empty and zipped (last picture).  My phone fits in the front outside zipper pocket with room for my coin pouch that holds my Clipper Card. *The strap has two buckles but you can't make it a shoulder bag by removing one of the straps. It's not that kind of strap.* Definitely  a keeper!


Just wanted to make a correction.  I don't know how I was looking at it but the strap does detach to allow you to wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Just wanted to make a correction.  I don't know how I was looking at it but the strap does detach to allow you to wear it as a shoulder bag.


That's a great feature.


----------



## RuedeNesle

She was delivered yesterday afternoon! I inspected her, wiped her down, and let her sit overnight. She's in very good condition, inside and out. Two reasons I love getting older pre-loved Dooney bags: 1. The leather key leash. 2. The snap pocket.

The bag feels a little heavier than the blue 1975 Sig satchel. But just a little. I'm going to carry it today on my walk to Target and Safeway. That should be about 3.5 miles round-trip. I'll know for sure when I return if it's going to work. I'm really hoping it does because (it's RED!!), it holds everything easily with room to spare. My water bottle sits upright. It sits upright in the blue bag but you have to push it down when you're zipping the bag because the top gets in the way. It's very slouchy empty when zipped, but sits up when I opened it to take the picture of the empty inside. It also sits up with my contents in the bag. And it's wider at the bottom than the blue bag. *NOTE: *The two dark dots on the inside of the empty bag picture are pieces of glitter that came off something. I didn't see them until I was loading the bag and I didn't notice them in the picture until I uploaded it to this thread, which took too long to do over.

What I'm really hoping is I don't feel the weight of the bag like I do when I carry my leather bags. Otherwise it defeats the purpose of carrying a coated canvas bag. I'll post in the "Which Dooney/Carrying...." thread when I return.  And it is the smaller size, not the size of the large Vanessa satchel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> She was delivered yesterday afternoon! I inspected her, wiped her down, and let her sit overnight. She's in very good condition, inside and out. Two reasons I love getting older pre-loved Dooney bags: 1. The leather key leash. 2. The snap pocket.
> 
> The bag feels a little heavier than the blue 1975 Sig satchel. But just a little. I'm going to carry it today on my walk to Target and Safeway. That should be about 3.5 miles round-trip. I'll know for sure when I return if it's going to work. I'm really hoping it does because (it's RED!!), it holds everything easily with room to spare. My water bottle sits upright. It sits upright in the blue bag but you have to push it down when you're zipping the bag because the top gets in the way. It's very slouchy empty when zipped, but sits up when I opened it to take the picture of the empty inside. It also sits up with my contents in the bag. And it's wider at the bottom than the blue bag. *NOTE: *The two dark dots on the inside of the empty bag picture are pieces of glitter that came off something. I didn't see them until I was loading the bag and I didn't notice them in the picture until I uploaded it to this thread, which took too long to do over.
> 
> What I'm really hoping is I don't feel the weight of the bag like I do when I carry my leather bags. Otherwise it defeats the purpose of carrying a coated canvas bag. I'll post in the "Which Dooney/Carrying...." thread when I return.  And it is the smaller size, not the size of the large Vanessa satchel.
> View attachment 5182739
> View attachment 5182741
> View attachment 5182742
> View attachment 5182743


*RN:*  hope your new Red Dooney works out today.   I love the larger base of the bag and the
leather trim and corners too.  And yes,  they all add weight.... hopefully it's not too much
and since it's distributed it won't be a problem for you to carry.

Remember.... a pound of bricks and a pound of feathers both weigh a pound.
But the weight of the brick is concentrated in a small space and
the feathers are spread out,  so they don't feel as heavy.
That's why sometimes a smaller bag feels heavier
to me than a larger bag with the same contents and similar bag
weight.   And sometimes using an organizer makes a bag heavier
by concentrating the contents in a smaller space.   Because clearly,
that thin felt organizer weighs a lot less than all those leather
pouches I'm carrying.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  hope your new Red Dooney works out today.   I love the larger base of the bag and the
> leather trim and corners too.  And yes,  they all add weight.... hopefully it's not too much
> and since it's distributed it won't be a problem for you to carry.
> 
> Remember.... a pound of bricks and a pound of feathers both weigh a pound.
> But the weight of the brick is concentrated in a small space and
> the feathers are spread out,  so they don't feel as heavy.
> That's why sometimes a smaller bag feels heavier
> to me than a larger bag with the same contents and similar bag
> weight.   And sometimes using an organizer makes a bag heavier
> by concentrating the contents in a smaller space.   Because clearly,
> that thin felt organizer weighs a lot less than all those leather
> pouches I'm carrying.


Hi LJ!  
It's working out!  I walked for over two hours this morning. I was looking for something for my sister's trip and I wasn't having any luck finding it, so I did a lot more walking than I (wanted) expected. But the bag was perfect. If it's heavier than the the blue bag I can't tell. It's the pound of feathers.   I can adjust the CBB strap to make the bag sit on the right spot on my side. I was able to get in it easily. I really enjoyed carrying it! I'm looking forward to carrying it tomorrow to a hardware store for light bulbs.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LJ!
> It's working out!  I walked for over two hours this morning. I was looking for something for my sister's trip and I wasn't having any luck finding it, so I did a lot more walking than I (wanted) expected. But the bag was perfect. If it's heavier than the the blue bag I can't tell. It's the pound of feathers.   I can adjust the CBB strap to make the bag sit on the right spot on my side. I was able to get in it easily. I really enjoyed carrying it! I'm looking forward to carrying it tomorrow to a hardware store for light bulbs.


RN:  another Red Dooney winner for your collection.  **


----------



## Purpleflower123

My Cameron obsession continues.  I have had these same bags...sold or returned them...only to purse a second time after regrets. There is just something about the Cameron. The structure, the leather interior, the feet at bottom. The zippers. Just love them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> My Cameron obsession continues.  I have had these same bags...sold or returned them...only to purse a second time after regrets. There is just something about the Cameron. The structure, the leather interior, the feet at bottom. The zippers. Just love them.


We understand.      Enjoy your Cameron.

I have a love, hate relationship with the leather interior.   I love the elegance and the look and
the feel.   But I worry about color transfer from my dark SLGs and dirtying or damaging the lining with my keys.  So,  I need to add another pouch for the keys when I use a handbag lined in leather.

I could use an organizer,  but that seems to make the bags heavier for me.  And also,
my stuff is already organized in pouches so the organizer also takes up space and makes the
bag more crowded.  SLGs/pouches..... another collectors vortex we fall into.


----------



## Purpleflower123

My SLG drawer is massive lol...maybe I should spray the inside with water and stain repellent? Never thought of that with my Camerons...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> My SLG drawer is massive lol...maybe I should spray the inside with water and stain repellent? Never thought of that with my Camerons...


I do worry about color transfer inside the handbag onto the light leather lining especially from
dark Flo SLGs.  But even more....keys are sharp and dirty,  so unless they are
inside a pouch or felt bag or key case,  the keys can poke a hole in the soft leather lining
or leave a trail of smudge from the oils and dirt inside locks.
With everything either packed in or jostling around,  the risks seem higher to me.

If I'm thinking,  I'll buff up my SLGs before putting them into a light color leather lined bag
and take out a little jewelry pouch to put the keys into to protect the handbag  lining.
I've never had problems with the cotton linings on Dooney bags.... no color transfer or holes.
The Cameron has a fabric lined (nylon?) zip pocket.  I wouldn't worry about putting keys into
that pocket.  That's where my car key goes,  but my house keys won't fit without leaving marks
on the outside of the bag.


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes there is that nylon pocket...I will put my keys in there asap. I didn't even think of that! Thank you so much!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Omgoodness...Laurel CB in Natural. I AM IN LOVE!. I purchased in Natural, chestnut, and black. My collection is complete for now.  Larger than cameron and Allison CB due to depth...just wonderful mini hobo feel...but with crossbody.  I am in love. Chestnut and Black still on backorder


----------



## westvillage

Purpleflower123 said:


> Omgoodness...Laurel CB in Natural. I AM IN LOVE!. I purchased in Natural, chestnut, and black. My collection is complete for now.  Larger than cameron and Allison CB due to depth...just wonderful mini hobo feel...but with crossbody.  I am in love. Chestnut and Black still on backorder



So pretty. Love seeing the pic.  I’ve been waiting for this bag to come in, in natural.  With Florentine, I like lighter bag without embellishments so I’m hopeful that this color is available to ship now. Ordering immediately!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Just ordered it in steel blue from ILD..it's 30% of there! 145 and 12 bucks off with dooney points. Must have! Packed right into it...so spacious.  Seems like a small medium bag...


----------



## Purpleflower123

That depth makes all the difference...can carry so much more. I was worried about small opening but it's okay with kids lock and coin case and HUGE NOTE 20 phone...plenty of spare space too! Hoboish....with a CB...nice thick strap too...and feet on bottom. Ordered the tmoro and steel blue kiss locks too from ILD for 30% off. I am a sucker for florentine....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  glad she is a winner.  And you got the natural Flo Laurel also!!!!!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PF:  is the strap on the Laurel CB a 3 part strap that can be shortened?


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes. Already sending back my  natural cameron CB. $7.50 is not too much for a trial basis. I can not stop raving at the 5 inch depth of the bag...OMGOODNESS  Game changer in terms of what fits.  Natural I purchased on secondary market to see if I'd like the Laurel...winner! Remember I missed the sale on natural do to hesitation....so chestnut was shipped...black is on backorder...and suddenly steel blue showed up on ILD with matching kiss lock wallet.  My hands moved too quickly    to purchase, didn't even think just bought.  I have limited myself to no more than 3 shelves of dooney bags in my closet...I am pushing it..


----------



## Purpleflower123

lavenderjunkie said:


> PF:  is the strap on the Laurel CB a 3 part strap that can be shortened?


Yes 3 part strap. The BEST! Little smile but not too much...protection enough I don't have to zip closed....can tell it will get nice and soft and malleable in time. I would not put a full sized wallet in it...but it would fit....this is more small medium bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes 3 part strap. The BEST! Little smile but not too much...protection enough I don't have to zip closed....can tell it will get nice and soft and malleable in time. I would not put a full sized wallet in it...but it would fit....this is more small medium bag.


Thanks.  So glad the Laurel worked out well for you.  That extra depth in the base can make all the
difference!!!!   Your Laurel color selections are beautiful.  So glad Dooney is bringing back more
of the Flo colors.  Love the steel blue.   And it was all meant to be.... finding the natural
preloved after missing out on the sale on Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PF:*  limits on handbags are good.  Otherwise we buy everything we like... not good for the
wallet or the closet.       Also,  we need time to be sure that a style really works for each of us...
one use is a good indicator,  but more real life activities are needed to be sure.

I've been obsessed with drawstring handbags lately.   Love the look and the roomy interior.
But....drawstring bags don't really work for me.   Difficult to hand carry and some of them are
a challenge to open and close when new.   So,  why have I felt compelled to have
many colors of this style.... they take up a lot of room to store?   Part of the problem is that
I didn't use them enough before starting on my quest to own the rainbow!


----------



## Purpleflower123

Yes...usage is necessary to figure out what works in real life. I ended up selling my Buckley.  The draw string was pretty but unnecessary.  Didn't like the way things layed inside the back...just was a black hole for me. Pretty to look at tho....what is interesting is weight...I used to love my large flo satchels...now too heavy...even the small too heavy...I don't want anything over two pounds in florentine anymore.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purpleflower123 said:


> Yes...usage is necessary to figure out what works in real life. I ended up selling my Buckley.  The draw string was pretty but unnecessary.  Didn't like the way things layed inside the back...just was a black hole for me. Pretty to look at tho....what is interesting is weight...I used to love my large flo satchels...now too heavy...even the small too heavy...I don't want anything over two pounds in florentine anymore.


Ah,  handbag weight..... so much of an issue for me.  
I just moved into my Flo Ashton Tote in Chestnut after moving
out of an older Dooney Suede Juliette (size and weight would have given the
medium Flo some competition).

I'm not sure if I can handle the Flo Ashton now that it's loaded up.
I had to add a small notebook for Monday's activities,  and the bag
is heavy.   I may have to find a lighter bag since I will probably be
carrying my handbag more than usual on Monday.

I think maybe my nylon collection will be called into action.


----------



## Caledonia

Couldn’t resist…


----------



## Purpleflower123

Perfect Christmas bag! LOVE IT


----------



## Caledonia

Purpleflower123 said:


> Perfect Christmas bag! LOVE IT


Thanks! Only flaw is scratch at top, dealbreaker on more common bag; not sure how/if to treat.


----------



## Caledonia

Also, “handbags make great gifts” is my new mantra.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Caledonia said:


> Thanks! Only flaw is scratch at top, dealbreaker on more common bag; not sure how/if to treat.
> 
> View attachment 5267123
> View attachment 5267124


What color is the handbag?
It looks metallic.
My concern regarding treating is to be careful that more color isn't removed
by whatever you do.


----------



## whateve

Caledonia said:


> Thanks! Only flaw is scratch at top, dealbreaker on more common bag; not sure how/if to treat.
> 
> View attachment 5267123
> View attachment 5267124


I'd try finding matching metallic paint and just dot it on. Fabric puff paint would be the best because you could imitate the pebbling.


----------



## Caledonia

lavenderjunkie said:


> What color is the handbag?
> It looks metallic.
> My concern regarding treating is to be careful that more color isn't removed
> by whatever you do.


It is metallic, gold. It’s only noticeable at certain angles/lighting so I might hold off doing anything for now, wouldn’t want to make it more noticeable.


whateve said:


> I'd try finding matching metallic paint and just dot it on. Fabric puff paint would be the best because you could imitate the pebbling.


Thanks! If I decide to do anything I will try the puff paint, great idea to match texture and color.


----------



## swags

New wren tote in red. It’s a great tote with large functional compartments but I’m not in love with it yet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> New wren tote in red. It’s a great tote with large functional compartments but I’m not in love with it yet.


i often thought of buying the Wren tote but never did.  It's nice to see it again, and in beautiful
red.  I hope you come to love it.
Now,  that I've seen it again,  I have to check it out again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Finally caved and purchased a Pebble Grain medium zip around wallet in red. I bought it in white last June because red was sold out and I've always wanted a white wallet or wristlet. But you know my heart belongs to RED.  
I saved $35 last week during the $35 off $100 sale, but this week it's $9 cheaper during the current 65% off Pebble Grain sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Finally caved and purchased a Pebble Grain medium zip around wallet in red. I bought it in white last June because red was sold out and I've always wanted a white wallet or wristlet. But you know my heart belongs to RED.
> I saved $35 last week during the $35 off $100 sale, but this week it's $9 cheaper during the current 65% off Pebble Grain sale.
> View attachment 5360791
> View attachment 5360792


It's really pretty, but I can't believe you bought it in red!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty, but I can't believe you bought it in red!!!


 Thanks SM!
One day I'll learn to buy what I like in only red. Every time I try a different color and I love the style of the item, I always want it in red. (So much for me carrying pink or yellow this summer, huh?  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> One day I'll learn to buy what I like in only red. Every time I try a different color and I love the style of the item, I always want it in red. (So much for me carrying pink or yellow this summer, huh?  )


I know exactly what you mean!
I bought another pink bag because I am going to send one pink bag to fashionphile!
But this preloved bag has a few scratches I cannot accept, so I will be returning it. In its place,  I already ordered a yellow bag!!!
I was really trying to decide between this yellow and red though.  It was  50-50, but my 2 DDs pushed me to the yellow.
If I'm not in love with this particular yellow though, I'll exchange it with the red.
Then you'll be happy too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I know exactly what you mean!
> I bought another pink bag because I am going to send one pink bag to fashionphile!
> But this preloved bag has a few scratches I cannot accept, so I will be returning it. In its place,  I already ordered a yellow bag!!!
> I was really trying to decide between this yellow and red though. * It was  50-50, but my 2 DDs pushed me to the yellow.*
> If I'm not in love with this particular yellow though, I'll exchange it with the red.
> Then you'll be happy too!


You know, I really liked your DDs up until now.   I hope you're happy with your bag color. There's nothing like the anticipation of a new bag and nothing worse than not being completely happy when it arrives. (Not for nothing, but red never disappoints.   )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You know, I really liked your DDs up until now.   I hope you're happy with your bag color. There's nothing like the anticipation of a new bag and nothing worse than not being completely happy when it arrives. (Not for nothing, but red never disappoints.   )


Hahahha!
I hope I like it too.
These were the colors.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahha!
> I hope I like it too.
> These were the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360897


I have a feeling you're going to be happy with yellow. It looks like a bright yellow, not a dark mustard yellow.  (My loyalty to red won't allow me to comment on the red swatch.  ) I can't wait to see pics when it arrives.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  glad you finally got your red wallet.  It belongs in your collection.
And since you already have the white one,  you know the style works for you.
I like the red leather with the red interior.  While contrast of colors is sharp looking,
I think the all red is a sophisticated look.  And since many Dooney interiors are red,
it's very harmonious.
Do you coordinate your handbag accessories (SLGs) with each other or the handbag color?
Enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sunshine M:*  yellow is such a popular color this spring and we are seeing it all over in fashion.
After a while,  we get worn down and think we have to have it.   I have a collection of yellow
handbags, in all different shades.  I generally prefer cool jewel tone colors,  but there is something about a pretty yellow handbag that just makes me happy.  (See,  the fashion world has gotten
to me once again.    )  

As for the different shades of yellow,
the best way to appreciate them is not to compare them,  but to enjoy each yellow
paired with your wardrobe options.   Even mustard can look amazing with dark brown,
navy, white/cream or black clothing.  High contrast is the key factor for me.

And of course,  color is very personal.  Hope you find the color you love.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  glad you finally got your red wallet.  It belongs in your collection.
> And since you already have the white one,  you know the style works for you.
> I like the red leather with the red interior.  While contrast of colors is sharp looking,
> I think the all red is a sophisticated look.  And since many Dooney interiors are red,
> it's very harmonious.
> Do you coordinate your handbag accessories (SLGs) with each other or the handbag color?
> Enjoy your new wallet.


Hi LJ!  
Thanks! You don't know how many times I almost bought it but told myself to try to continue enjoying it in white. What sealed the deal for me was when I was preparing for my trip (that I sadly had to cancel). I put my passport in my white wallet and it, and my Vax card easily fit, and I was still able to access my cards and cash. Right then I decided if this was also going to work as my carry-on wallet it MUST be red! 
I'm currently carrying the wallet with my red Riley. But if I wasn't carrying Riley it would be another red bag. 
It's a perfect match to my Dooney Dillen pocket satchel and my Olivia satchel.


----------

